# AfD, Pegida und Co.



## DatMainboard (28. Dezember 2015)

Hallo,
ich würde gerne mal wissen was ihr über AfD, besorgte Bürger und Co. denkt.


Mein Standpunkt ist: Rassisten, die Ängste dazu nutzen um Unwahrheiten zu verbreiten.
Oder generell versteh ich nicht was ein Patriot ist, ich meine was haben die denn so geiles getan das sie Deutsch sind?
Bitte sachlich bleiben, von beiden Seiten


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Dezember 2015)

AfD, Pegida und Co sind alle für den Po.  An mir ist echt ein Dichter verloren gegangen.


----------



## Chinaquads (28. Dezember 2015)

Die ganze Rechte Sche*** hat weder hier noch irgendwo auf der ganzen Welt was verloren.

Diese "Politiker" spielen ganz offen mit der Angst und Unwissenheit der Menschen und ziehen daraus ihren nutzen.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (28. Dezember 2015)

Mein Lehrer bezeichnete die Pegida Demonstranten mal als "biersaufende Bratwurstfresser". Der selben Meinung bin ich auch. Als Rassisten würde ich sie jetzt nicht bezeichnen, das sind imho nur irgendwelche arbeitslosen Penner die Angst haben kein/weniger Geld vom Staat zu kriegen.
Und ganz ehrlich.... wenn ein Ausländer der die Kultur nicht kennt, der deutschen Sprache nicht (oder kaum) mächtig ist, "deinen" Job wegnimmt, vielleicht liegt das nicht an ihm.
Das die ganzen Flüchtlinge kriminelle sind ist auch Bullshit. Die Rechten wollen nur irgendwelche Ängste schüren. Das wird von den Medien natürlich auch noch schön unterstützt, durch reißerische Überschriften etc. (siehe Blöd-Zeitung).

*WICHTIG*: als "arbeitslose Penner" bezeichne ich nicht die, die keine Arbeit finden (bzw. nicht (mehr) arbeiten können), sondern die, die keine Arbeit finden wollen!


----------



## tdi-fan (28. Dezember 2015)

AfD, Pegida etc ist rechtes Gesöcks und ich hoffe dass diese nie ganz oben ankommen und schnell in der Versenkung verschwinden.

Ein Patriot ist jemand der sein Land und seine damit verbundene Kultur liebt, das ist weit entfernt Rechts zu sein. Nur leider haben wir Deutschen es durch unsere schattige Vergangenheit schwerer,  die Nachkriegsgeneration hat es schwerer Patriotismus zu zeigen, da es missverständlich als rechts abgewertet wird.
In den USA beispielsweise klebt sich jeder zweite seine Flagge aufs Auto, hisst diese auf dem Grundstück oder hat US-Symbole auf seiner Kleidung, die einzigen wenigen Zeiten in denen wir das machen sind die Fußball-EM und WM beispielsweise.


----------



## DKK007 (28. Dezember 2015)

DatMainboard schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würde gerne mal wissen was ihr über AfD, besorgte Bürger und Co. denkt.
> 
> Mein Standpunkt ist: Rassisten, die Ängste dazu nutzen um Unwahrheiten zu verbreiten.



Ist ja auch so. Gibt keinen großen unterschied zur NPD. Ist halt eben für die Rechten ohne Glatze, sondern mit Hut.


----------



## taks (28. Dezember 2015)

tdi-fan schrieb:


> AfD, Pegida etc ist rechtes Gesöcks und ich hoffe dass diese nie ganz oben ankommen und schnell in der Versenkung verschwinden.



Das Problem dürfte da aber sein, dass die Zufriedenheit dieser ich sag mal "Wutbürger" nicht besser wird wenn sie wieder in der Versenkung verschwinden. 
Ich hoffe die Politik fängt diese Leute irgendwie auf und ignoriert sie nicht komplett. Z.B. mit Aufklärung und Gesprächen mit Flüchtlingen.
Sonst hat es in ein paar Jahren nicht nur eine versagende Integrationspolitik von Migranten, sondern auch von Deutschen...


----------



## aloha84 (28. Dezember 2015)

Pegida, legida und Co sind ein sehr viel komplizierteres Gebilde als "nur" Nazis und Arbeitslose.
Da hast du noch die Verschwörungstheoritiker, die "nicht gehörten", Wendeverlierer und politik-verdrossene.
Alle werden von der Politik nicht aufgefangen werden können, dafür sind die (vermeintlichen) Probleme derer viel zu unterschiedlich.
Der Anteil der Teilnehmer die etwas gegen Ausländer, Verfremdung und den Islam haben schwankt immer, dürfte aber bei knapp über 50% liegen.
Der Rest hängt da rum weil "die da oben" nicht auf "das Volk" hören. --> Der gemeine Pegida-Teilnehmer sieht sich nämlich in der Mehrheit, er vertritt nämlich "die ganzen Anderen" die sich nur nicht trauen auf die Straße zu gehen. 
Rein argumentativ ist der ganzen Sache schwer zu begegnen, wenn du denen sagen würdest --> "Nicht alle Politiker wollen euch hintergehen, und viele von ihnen nehmen sich eurer Probleme auch an etc.pp" kommt halt die Antwort: "Das sind VOLKSVERRÄTER, und DU bist nur deren Schlachtvieh!"
Was ein wenig verwundert ist, wie lange diese Veranstaktungen schon durchhalten.....naja durch die momentane Flüchtlingslage und das schüren von Verlustängsten gibt es halt (leider) immer mal wieder neuen Auftrieb......
Vorerst müssen wir mit den verwirrten Seelen klar kommen....Aber "Wir schaffen Das!"


----------



## Pinhead (28. Dezember 2015)

Hallo.

Das Thema ist an sich interessant,aber leider nicht objektiv zu behandeln.Schon gar nicht in einem Forum,in dem man sich wegen Grafikkarten an die Gurgel geht.Wer die rechte Bewegung für gefährlich hält,lebt an der Wahrheit vorbei,konsumiert zuviel Bild und alle anderen staatlichen Medien.Es gibt laut Verfassungsschutz ca. 21 000 Rechtsextremisten in Deutschland.Ein Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein.Wer wissen möchte wer die Rechten in Bewegung hält,sollte sich mal über den Staatsschutz und seine V-Männer informieren.
Ein Patriot ist ein Mensch der sein Land liebt.Inklusive Sitten, Gebräuche und Kultur.Und er möchte genau dies bewahren.Wie soll man das machen,wenn ungebremst Flüchtlinge ins Land strömen,die nicht mal registriert werden?Migration hat bisher nicht gut funktioniert,wie soll das bei 1Mio,meist,Islamisten im Jahr funktioniern?Da kann einem schon Angst und Bange werden.Was passiert in ein paar Jahren,wenn die merken,das Merkel nichts weiter zu bieten hat,ausser den Worten,wir schaffen das?Wir werdens erfahren.
Lange Rede,kurzer Sinn.Pegida ist für verängstigte Menschen der einzige Anlaufpunkt.Es hört ja keiner weiter zu.Afd ist,leider,keine Alternative.Allen Kritikern vorzuwerfen sie wären ja nur rechtes Pack,ist ja fast schon ein Klischee.
Gruss


----------



## Chinaquads (28. Dezember 2015)

Islamisten?? Informier dich bitte, was Islamisten sind und überdenke deine Aussage nochmal.


----------



## Pittermann (28. Dezember 2015)

Schäuble hat es sehr treffend gesagt: „Dumpfbacken“.
An der Spitze stehen Rassisten oder Psychopathen, die damit Geld umd Macht erlangen. Die Masse folgt ihnen blind, in der Hoffnung, ihre absurden Ängste und die vermeintlichen Verursacher dieser loszuwerden.


----------



## Hänschen (28. Dezember 2015)

Mir schien mal dass die Medien die Rechtsextremen benutzen um die Migranten zu unterdrücken bzw. den Zustrom zu beschränken.

Es scheint sie haben Erfolg damit, denn sogut wie alle Migranten die ich so sehe fühlen sich nicht so dolle, fühlen sich gar
minderwertig, unerwünscht, als Diebe, bedroht und halten sich bedeckt/fern den Deutschen bzw. ihren Veranstaltungen etc. pp.


Nunja in anderen Ländern ist es ja teilweise noch um einiges schlimmer, in einigen Ländern ist man als Ausländer
in Lebensgefahr wenn man nicht gerade Tourist ist und nur zwischen Hotel und Strand pendelt ...


----------



## Cleriker (28. Dezember 2015)

Also wenn das so ist, dann kann ich es nachvollziehen. Ich musste schon zweimal zur Atbeitsagentur und da hab ich mich auch ziemlich bescheiden gefühlt. Ist doch immer so. Wenn man in der Gunst anderer stehen will, hat man ein schlechtes Gewissen. Bei mir jedenfalls ist das so.

Das mit den Medien stimmt schon. Das wird aufgebauscht als wäre hier jeder zweite rechts. Dass sich da der eine oder andere unsicher fühlt, ist nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Ich 15 (29. Dezember 2015)

DatMainboard schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würde gerne mal wissen was ihr über AfD, besorgte Bürger und Co. denkt.


Aus meiner Sicht ist der Höhenflug der AfD ein direktes Produkt von Merkel. Die Politik von Merkel ist völlig unverantwortlich. Es strömen zu viele Menschen nach Deutschland und diese werden oft nicht mal kontrolliert/registriert.  Außer Deutschland findet man in der EU kaum ein Land welches die Politik von Merkel unterstützt. Von Merkel hört man nur "Wir schaffen das" aber Lösungen für Probleme  gibt es von Merkel nie. Ansätze wie die Umverteilung der Flüchtlinge in der EU sind völlig unrealistisch und Abgaben von anderen Ländern einzufordern um die Flüchtlingspolitik in Deutschland zu finanzieren auch. Merkel spielt rechten Parteien  in Deutschland und Europa nur in die Hände und zerstört so die EU. Aus Protest davor werde ich die AfD wählen. Warum? Es gibt leider keine Alternative zu AfD in der Flüchtlingsfrage, ansonsten würde ich die wählen. Die Panik vor der AfD ist auch irrational. Sie steht weder auf Landesebene noch auf Bundesebene davor zu regieren. Pegida unterstütze ich aber nicht und auch die Aussagen einiger Personen in der AfD nicht.(Es gibt in der AfD aber nicht nur Idioten)


----------



## aloha84 (29. Dezember 2015)

AFD und Pegida gab es bereits vor der Flüchtlingskrise.
In Deutschland kann jeder wählen was er möchte, die AFD ist in *meinen* Augen eine "Ein-Thema-Partei".....so sucht sich je nach momentanem Problemfeld eine Krise, welches sie dann als Thema beackert.
Mehr als ein Thema können sie nicht, angefangen haben sie bei der Euro-Krise....das ist jetzt für sie uninterassant und zu kompliziert geworden, deshalb nimmt man sich jetzt der Flüchtlingskrise an. 
Nach dem Ausscheiden von Herrn Lucke ging es mit der Glaubwürdigkeit stetig berg ab.

Mal davon ab gibt es keine Lösung für die Flüchtlingskrise, oder anders gesagt, es gibt keine die Merkel, AFD, oder "sonstwer" von Deutschland aus umsetzen könnte.
Man kann versuchen die Symptome zu lindern, mehr nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (29. Dezember 2015)

Pinhead schrieb:


> Hallo.
> Das Thema ist an sich interessant,aber leider nicht objektiv zu behandeln.Schon gar nicht in einem Forum,in dem man sich wegen Grafikkarten an die Gurgel geht.Wer die rechte Bewegung für gefährlich hält,lebt an der Wahrheit vorbei,konsumiert zuviel Bild und alle anderen staatlichen Medien.Es gibt laut Verfassungsschutz ca. 21 000 Rechtsextremisten in Deutschland.Ein Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein.Wer wissen möchte wer die Rechten in Bewegung hält,sollte sich mal über den Staatsschutz und seine V-Männer informieren.


Gewalt der rechten Hohlköpfe wird also gekonnt negiert und marginalisiert. Und im Gegenzug kommt die Bild-Keule und staatliche Medien. Du informierst dich sicher auf den seriösen Youtube-Channels nehme ich an? 


> Ein Patriot ist ein Mensch der sein Land liebt.Inklusive Sitten, Gebräuche und Kultur.


Deswegen gehen die ganzen besorgten Bürger sicher jeden Sonntag in die Kirche, halten die christlichen Werte und Prinzipien hoch. Ach, ich vergaß, das machen sie nur wenn es opportun ist und gegen den Islam geht. 
Was ist denn die "deutsche" Kultur? Der Bayer hat sicher eine andere Kultur als ein Kölner oder Saarländer. Aber wenn es gegen die "Bedrohung von außen" geht, dann ist man ja vereint, nicht wahr? 


> Und er möchte genau dies bewahren.Wie soll man das machen,wenn ungebremst Flüchtlinge ins Land strömen,die nicht mal registriert werden?Migration hat bisher nicht gut funktioniert,wie soll das bei 1Mio,meist,Islamisten im Jahr funktioniern?Da kann einem schon Angst und Bange werden.Was passiert in ein paar Jahren,wenn die merken,das Merkel nichts weiter zu bieten hat,ausser den Worten,wir schaffen das?Wir werdens erfahren.


Woher hast du deine Informationen für "meist Islamisten"? Sicher von seriösen Quellen oder?  


> Lange Rede,kurzer Sinn.Pegida ist für verängstigte Menschen der einzige Anlaufpunkt.


Nein, Pegida ist ein Anlaufpunkt für Leute die Angst vor Fremden haben, die für eigenes Versagen einen Sündenbock brauchen oder für Menschen die einfach zu bequem sind um sich zu informieren. Wer bei rechtsradikalen, fremdenfeindlichen Parolen mitmarschiert, muss sich leider ins rechte Eck stellen lassen.


> Es hört ja keiner weiter zu.Afd ist,leider,keine Alternative.Allen Kritikern vorzuwerfen sie wären ja nur rechtes Pack,ist ja fast schon ein Klischee.
> Gruss


Kritik kann und soll konstruktiv und fundiert sein. "Die Muslime sind schuld" ist keine Kritik sondern hohler Populismus. 


Ach, ich weiß noch als ich hier angegangen wurde weil ich die AfD als rechts-populistisch oder rechts-konservativ bezeichnet habe. Mehr als ein halbes Jahr später habe ich doch recht behalten.


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht ist der Höhenflug der AfD ein direktes Produkt von Merkel. Die Politik von Merkel ist völlig unverantwortlich. Es strömen zu viele Menschen nach Deutschland und diese werden oft nicht mal kontrolliert/registriert.  Außer Deutschland findet man in der EU kaum ein Land welches die Politik von Merkel unterstützt. Von Merkel hört man nur "Wir schaffen das" aber Lösungen für Probleme  gibt es von Merkel nie. Ansätze wie die Umverteilung der Flüchtlinge in der EU sind völlig unrealistisch und Abgaben von anderen Ländern einzufordern um die Flüchtlingspolitik in Deutschland zu finanzieren auch. Merkel spielt rechten Parteien  in Deutschland und Europa nur in die Hände und zerstört so die EU. Aus Protest davor werde ich die AfD wählen. Warum? Es gibt leider keine Alternative zu AfD in der Flüchtlingsfrage, ansonsten würde ich die wählen. Die Panik vor der AfD ist auch irrational. Sie steht weder auf Landesebene noch auf Bundesebene davor zu regieren. Pegida unterstütze ich aber nicht und auch die Aussagen einiger Personen in der AfD nicht.(Es gibt in der AfD aber nicht nur Idioten)



Hast du dir die Parteitagsrede von Merkel angeschaut? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=atZGGDvK4uE

Ich bin der Meinung, sie hat im Gegensatz zum Salonrassisten Orban recht gut argumentiert.


----------



## Threshold (29. Dezember 2015)

Für die Entstehung der AfD ist auch eher die CSU verantwortlich als die CDU.
Die Bayern sind meist die, die mit rechts gelagerten Parolen angelaufen kommen. Ausländermaut und sowas.


----------



## Ich 15 (29. Dezember 2015)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Hast du dir die Parteitagsrede von Merkel angeschaut?


Jetzt teilweise aber Merkel redet viel wenn der Tag lang ist. Ich will keine Reden sondern Ergebnisse. 

Der Artikel trifft so ziemlich meine Meinung.
Angela Merkel führt uns hilflos ins Chaos




> *Der Rechtsstaat ist in Gefahr. Die Bundeskanzlerin hat ihn in  der Flüchtlingskrise teilweise außer Kraft gesetzt, die Verwaltung hat  wochenlang versagt. Ein Gastbeitrag des ehemaligen Berliner  Innensenators.
> 
> *Außer der Sprechblase „Wir schaffen das“ ist von der Bundeskanzlerin  wenig Konkretes zur Integration von Hunderttausenden  Bürgerkriegsflüchtlingen und weiteren Hunderttausenden  Armutsflüchtlingen gekommen. Wie viele es tatsächlich derzeit sind,  wissen wir nicht. Allein diese Aussage offenbart einen Offenbarungseid  des Staates.
> Die Bundesrepublik Deutschland, ein gut  durchorganisierter Rechtsstaat, ist innerhalb von Monaten von einer  gut-meinenden, aber hilflos handelnden Bundeskanzlerin Merkel in einen  Staat verwandelt worden, in der ein Teil der rechtsstaatlichen  Organisation aus falsch verstandener Humanität außer Kraft gesetzt  wurde.
> ...


----------



## Leob12 (29. Dezember 2015)

> 50 oder mehr Prozent der Kommenden verfügen über eine unzureichende Bildung für unsere Arbeitsmarktbedürfnisse. Sie werden ein Heer der Arbeitslosen bilden, das von der Wirtschaft begrüßt wird.


Dafür hat der gute Herr sicher auch Quellen die das belegen. 



> Die meisten Flüchtlinge kommen aus Gebieten mit einem völlig anderen Verständnis von Grundwerten und Demokratie. Sie kommen mit einer völlig anderen Vorstellung von Solidarität und öffentlichem Eigentum zu uns. Und sie haben Familienvorstellungen und ein Frauenbild, das uns schaudern lässt.


Ja, sind wieder "die meisten". Man verurteilt diese Menschen einfach, aber das ist ja zulässig, es ist halt eine anonyme Masse. 
In gewissen ländlichen Gegenden in Mitteleuropa ist die Emanzipierung der Frau auch noch weit weit entfernt. 



> Schon auf die ersten Alarmzeichen wird durch unseren Staat nicht reagiert, es werden keine notwendigen Stoppsignale auch gegenüber Flüchtlingen gesetzt, obwohl Artikel 2 der Genfer Flüchtlingskonvention genau dies vorsieht:


Und wie sollen die "Stoppsignale" aussehen? Wieder bleibt uns der Herr eine Erklärung schuldig. 



> Nicht nachvollziehen kann ich das Verschweigen von Problemen.


Nicht nachvollziehen kann ich seine Verallgemeinerungen, seine Vorverurteilungen und sein Aufbauschen von Problemen. 

Viele Phrasen, wenig konkretes. 



> Jetzt teilweise aber Merkel redet viel wenn der Tag lang ist. Ich will keine Reden sondern Ergebnisse.


Interessant. Der gute Herr im Artikel redet auch nur viel. Leicht widersprüchlich. 
Die SPD drängt sich auch nicht gerade mit sinnvollen Konzepten in den Vordergrund. Aber kritisieren ist immer leichter. 
Der Artikel beschreibt ja fast schon den Untergang Deutschlands. Alles ist schlecht, alles wird schlechter werden und sowieso und überhaupt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Dezember 2015)

Besser könnten meine Gedanken nicht zusammengefasst werden:
https://medium.com/deutsch/an-euch-besorgte-bürger-f00844ea6c53#.ze5l3rf83



Ich 15 schrieb:


> ... Es strömen zu viele Menschen nach Deutschland  und diese werden oft nicht mal kontrolliert/registriert....


Es  sind Flüchtlinge. Es sind keine Einwanderer und es sind keine  Asylanten, das wird leider immer wieder vermengt. Welche Alternative  gibt es, außer diesen Menschen temporär das Nötigste zu geben? Wir würdest  Du als Politiker mit der aktuellen Situation umgehen? Ich finde das Handeln unserer Bundeskanzelin völlig korrekt und sie hat bei mir damit extrem gewonnen.


----------



## floppyexe (29. Dezember 2015)

Auch wenn ich mir hier den Zorn Mancher zuziehe:
Das was hier landet sind keine Flüchtlinge. Das sind Menschen die sich vom großen "Kuchen Deutschland" ein Stück einverleiben wollen. Sie stranden hier weil sie es sich leisten können. Die Menschen die es nötig haben das denen geholfen wird hängen nach wie vor in den aktuellen Kriegsgebieten ab und kommen dort nicht weg weil sie es sich nicht leisten können. Sie tragen weder Levis Jeans noch Marc O'Polo Shirts, rennen nicht mit iPhone und Tablet rum oder sind von oben bis unten mit fetten Klunkern behangen. Denen sollte geholfen werden. Und das unterstütze ich auch. Egal welche Nationalität.


Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Mein Lehrer bezeichnete die Pegida  Demonstranten mal als "biersaufende Bratwurstfresser". Der selben  Meinung bin ich auch. Als Rassisten würde ich sie jetzt nicht  bezeichnen, das sind imho nur irgendwelche arbeitslosen Penner die Angst  haben kein/weniger Geld vom Staat zu kriegen.
> Und ganz ehrlich.... wenn ein Ausländer der die Kultur nicht kennt, der  deutschen Sprache nicht (oder kaum) mächtig ist, "deinen" Job wegnimmt,  vielleicht liegt das nicht an ihm.
> Das die ganzen Flüchtlinge kriminelle sind ist auch Bullshit. Die  Rechten wollen nur irgendwelche Ängste schüren. Das wird von den Medien  natürlich auch noch schön unterstützt, durch reißerische Überschriften  etc. (siehe Blöd-Zeitung).
> 
> *WICHTIG*: als "arbeitslose Penner" bezeichne ich nicht  die, die keine Arbeit finden (bzw. nicht (mehr) arbeiten können),  sondern die, die keine Arbeit finden wollen!


Ist der  Intelligenzquotient in Deutschland wirklich soweit gesunken das ein  Lehrer einer Schule solchen Schwachsinn vermittelt?


----------



## Ich 15 (29. Dezember 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir würdest  Du als Politiker mit der aktuellen Situation umgehen?


So wie andere Staaten auch einfach nicht so viele Flüchtlinge aufnehmen. Wie? Leistungen kürzen und Grenzen dicht machen. Ansonsten werden wir früher oder später an unsere unser blaues Wunder erleben.



> Welche Alternative  gibt es, außer diesen Menschen *temporär *das Nötigste zu geben?
> Es  sind Flüchtlinge. Es sind keine Einwanderer



Wenn die wirklich nur temporär hier wären hätte ich auch nichts dagegen. Die Mehrheit wird aber langfristig hier bleiben. Die meisten von denen werden keine Arbeit bekommen und von unseren Steuergeldern leben. Mit deren Bildungsstand wird die Mehrheit die von denen hier auch keinen vernünftigen Job finden können.

Ich würde den Menschen auch das Nötigste geben aber eben größtenteils nur in Flüchtlingslagern im Nahen Osten. Zudem muss endlich eine Lösung in Syrien gefunden werden. Den Wiederaufbau würde ich auch gerne mitfinanzieren.


----------



## Pittermann (29. Dezember 2015)

Hoffentlich wird das hier auch so lustig wie im alten Flüchtlingsthread. 

Und wer das Wort „Intelligenzquotient“ gebraucht, um sein Statement an den Mann zu bringen, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.


----------



## Seeefe (29. Dezember 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es  sind Flüchtlinge. Es sind keine Einwanderer und es sind keine  Asylanten, das wird leider immer wieder vermengt. Welche Alternative  gibt es, außer diesen Menschen temporär das Nötigste zu geben?



Das nötigste haben diese Menschen schon in der Türkei, und zwar einen sicheren Ort vor Bomben. 

Das die Verhältnisse dort schlecht sind, keine Frage, das muss sich ändern. 


Aber es ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, das genau die Länder die meisten Flüchtlinge abkriegen, die das meiste geben. Das waren bis jetzt die Schweden und Wir.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> So wie andere Staaten auch einfach nicht so viele Flüchtlinge aufnehmen. Wie? Leistungen kürzen und Grenzen dicht machen. Ansonsten werden wir früher oder später an unsere unser blaues Wunder erleben.


Das widerspricht aber unseren Werten, auf die die neue Rechte soviel Wert legt. Die neue Rechte scheißt auf unsere Werte, nebenbei bemerkt. Was wilst Du an Leistungen weiter kürzen an einem Turnhallen oder Zeltplatz , Essen und Kleidung?



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Wenn die wirklich nur temporär hier wären hätte ich auch nichts dagegen. Die Mehrheit wird aber langfristig hier bleiben.


Auf welcher Basis triffst Du diese Aussage? Auch die Menschen aus Ex-Jugoslawien sind weitestgehend wieder zurück gesendet worden. 



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Die meisten von denen werden keine Arbeit bekommen und von unseren Steuergeldern leben.


Sie dürfen auch gar nicht arbeiten, dazu müsste erst eine Rechtsgrundlage geschaffen werden.



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Mit deren Bildungsstand wird die Mehrheit die von denen hier auch keinen vernünftigen Job finden können.


Der Bildungsstand der Syrer ist durchshcnittlich höher als von Amerikanern. Das ist nicht viel, aber immerhin.



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Ich würde den Menschen auch das Nötigste geben aber eben größtenteils nur in Flüchtlingslagern im Nahen Osten. Zudem muss endlich eine Lösung in Syrien gefunden werden. Den Wiederaufbau würde ich auch gerne mitfinanzieren.


Die Menschen bekommen hier gerade das nötigste, z.T. leben die noch in ungeheizten Zelten. Zum Glück gibt es warmes Wetter. Die Lösung in Syrien wird doc gerade gefunden. Die Russen räumen auf und durchkreuzen die Pläne der Amerikaner, für Unruhe und Instabilität in der Region zu sorgen. Und zum Wiederaufbau müssen wir die Sysrer wieder ziehen lassen, aber die Wirtschaftsführung sieht schon wieder billige Arbeitskräfte. Wir werden sehen, was passiert.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Aber es ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, das  genau die Länder die meisten Flüchtlinge abkriegen, die das meiste  geben. Das waren bis jetzt die Schweden und Wir.


Die Zahlen sind ein Jahr alt, aber die Länderreihenfolge stimmt weiterhin. In der Türkei sind derzeit 3,5 Millionen Flüchtlinge, danach kommt Pakistan, Libanon,....
https://www.uno-fluechtlingshilfe.de/fluechtlinge/zahlen-fakten.html


----------



## floppyexe (29. Dezember 2015)

Pittermann schrieb:


> Und wer das Wort „Intelligenzqutient“ gebraucht, um sein Statement an den Mann zu bringen, dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.


Was machst du mich an? Habe ich dich beleidigt?
Als ich in der Schule war kam in dem Wort Intelligenzquotient hinter dem "u" und vor dem "t" ein "o". Ich bin der Meinung: dir muss geholfen werden


----------



## Cleriker (29. Dezember 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Dafür hat der gute Herr sicher auch Quellen die das belegen.
> 
> 
> Ja, sind wieder "die meisten". Man verurteilt diese Menschen einfach, aber das ist ja zulässig, es ist halt eine anonyme Masse.
> ...


Wie lustig bist du denn? Du wirfst ihm vor er hat weder Argumente noch Quellen... wo sind dann deine? Dein gesamter post ist komplett nichtssagend, nur Gemecker.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Besser könnten meine Gedanken nicht zusammengefasst werden:
> https://medium.com/deutsch/an-euch-besorgte-bürger-f00844ea6c53#.ze5l3rf83
> 
> 
> Es  sind Flüchtlinge. Es sind keine Einwanderer und es sind keine  Asylanten, das wird leider immer wieder vermengt. Welche Alternative  gibt es, außer diesen Menschen temporär das Nötigste zu geben? Wir würdest  Du als Politiker mit der aktuellen Situation umgehen? Ich finde das Handeln unserer Bundeskanzelin völlig korrekt und sie hat bei mir damit extrem gewonnen.



Der Typ ist ein einfacher Phrasendrescher, mehr auch nicht. Solche nichtssagenden "statements" liest man schon seit 20 Jahren überall und zu jeder zeit, sowie es um Menschen anderer Herkunft geht. 

Allein die Tatsache, dass diese Personen gern alles was ihrer Meinung negativ gegenüber steht (egal wie viel objektives, oder gar positives dabei war) als rechtes Gedankengut abtun und die Personen welche es gesagt haben in Schubladen stecken, zeigt, dass sie nichts anderes tun. Sie vorverurteilen einfach und regen sich selbst darüber bei anderen auf und DAS nennt sich dann ein "statement".

Auch toll, sich über das "die meisten" aufzuregen. Ich mag derartiges zwar auch nicht, aber wer Verständnis will muss auch selbst welches aufbringen. In Afrika beispielsweise haben die Frauen in den überwiegenden Regionen einfach weniger Rechte als die Männer. Das ist Bus heute nun mal so. Wenn dann jemand über eine Menschenmasse redet die überwiegend aus Afrika kommt, kann man ihm eigentlich keinen echten Vorwurf machen, sollte er zu bedenken geben, dass "die meisten" Dort ein ganz anderes Frauenbild mitbringen. Das hat nichts mit Schublade, oder rechts zu tun, sondern ist einfach nur logisch und gehört genauso akzeptiert wie die eigene Meinung.
Sich auf derartiges zu stürzen zeigt einfach nur einen sehr geringen Horizont und offenbart wer wirklich kein Mitgefühl für seine Mitmenschen aufzubringen imstande ist. Das ist in meinen Augen sogar noch schlimmer als die Hohlköpfe die Parolen wie "Ausländer raus" brüllen. Diese sind zwar dumm, aber gerade heraus. Nicht so ein hintenrum diskriminieren und sich selbst nicht besser verhalten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Der Typ ist ein einfacher Phrasendrescher, mehr auch nicht. .


Sehe ich anders:

_"Es ist Zeit, den Mund aufzumachen. Haltung zu zeigen. Denn Ihr, die  Lauten, seid in der Minderheit, aber wir, die Mehrheit, schweigt. Ich  will das nicht mehr. Wir müssen laut sein. Wir müssen deutlich zu Euch  werden. Sehr deutlich."_
Es geht um eine Minderheit, die sich anmaßt, für alle zu sprechen. Auf den Anti-Pegida Demontrationen hat man hunderttausende gesehen, die sonst nicht demonstrieren. Normale Bürger der Mitte, die nicht den Mund aufgemacht haben, sondern Flagge zeigten. Trotzdem schreit der rechte Mob weiter und meint, Deutschland zu vertreten. Dumpfbacken...

_"Sachliche Argumente ziehen bei Euch nämlich nicht. Es gibt eine Menge  hervorragende Artikel, die zeigen, warum Eure oft gehörten Argumente  falsch sind. Es gibt genug Artikel, die beschreiben, warum Zuwanderung  nicht nur gut, sondern auch wichtig ist für Deutschland. Allein, Ihr  wollt sie nicht glauben. Oder ihr könnt nicht."_
Auch das zeigt sich immer wieder in Diskussionen. Ich kann nicht für alle der Dumpfbacken reden, aber die Auswahl derer, die ich erlebt habe, passen in dieses Bild. Dumpfbacken....

_"Diese Haltung:  “Die kommen hier her und nehmen uns was weg”. Die Jobs, die  Sozialleistungen, was auch immer. Bei all Euren Argumenten scheint ein  Motiv durch — ein Anspruchsdenken. Als bekämen “die” etwas, was Euch  zustünde.
__Lasst mich das ein für alle Mal klar stellen._​_Euch steht gar nichts zu. Überhaupt nichts._​_Mir übrigens auch nicht."
_Das ist keine Phrase, sondern eine Grundhaltung. Die Anspruchshaltung scheint bei den Pedida-Mitläufern groß zu sein.

_"Das war jetzt  übertrieben und nicht ganz richtig. Es gibt doch ein paar Dinge, die uns  allen zustehen. Einfach so. Das Recht auf Leben zum Beispiel. Auf  körperliche Unversehrtheit und das Recht frei entscheiden zu können, was  wir mit unserem Leben anstellen wollen. Diese  Rechte, die jeder von uns hat, nennt man auch Menschenrechte.  Vielleicht habt Ihr ja schonmal davon gehört. Menschenrechte, nicht  Deutschenrechte. Auch nicht Christenrechte. Schlicht und einfach  Menschenrechte. Und die gelten immer und überall. Für jeden."_
Das geht in die Richtung, den Dumpfbacken unsere Grundgesetzwerte näher zu bringen, Es wird aber hoffungslos sein. Dumpfbacken halt, sonst würden sie nicht in der erlebbaren Art und Weise ihre Meinung äußern.

_"Das ist nicht  viel. Aber es reicht. Es reicht, etwas aus sich und seinem Leben zu  machen. Man bekommt nämlich eine Chance. Und wenn man diese Chance  ergreift, wenn man dafür arbeitet, dann bekommt man irgendwann auch  Sachen. Ein großes Auto. Ein Haus. Ein Smartphone. Und  genau das geben wir den Flüchtlingen, die zu uns kommen. Eine Chance.  Und das ist nichts, was Euch weggenommen wird. Denn Eure Chance habt Ihr  schon seit Geburt. Es kann sein, dass Ihr zu kurz gekommen seid, aber  die Schuld der Flüchtlinge ist das nicht."_
Auch das wieder keine Phrase, sondern eine  klare Position. Wer in diesem Land versagt, ist ein Versager. Es gibt sehr erschwerte Startbedingungen, ich kenne z.B. die Verhältnisse meine Nachhilfekindchen sehr gut, und trotzdem kämpfen sie und sie werden gewinnen. Sie wollen, sie fordern nicht, sondern sie gestalten ihr Leben. Dumpfbacken dagegen fordern....

_"Und mit verständnisvoll meine ich ganz explizit auch die, die ihre  Wortwahl nicht sorgsam wählen. Oder sie sogar viel zu sorgsam wählen.  Die von einer Flut, von Problemen, von Asylmissbrauch sprechen. Ihr  fischt nicht nur am rechten Rand. Ihr seid Brandstifter. Geduldet von  einer biederen Pfarrerstochter aus der Uckermark, die schweigen zum  Führungsstil erhoben hat. Und Ihr nennt Euch christlich. Das kotzt mich  an. Sowas von. Ihr seid eine Schande für die Demokratie und die  pluralistische Gesellschaft."_
Und auch hier wieder Agumente. Der Autor hält den "besorgten" den Spiegel vor. Sie nutzen bewußt alte rechte Feindbilder, darum ist es legitim, sie als Rechte zu bezeichnen. Denn ein Brandstifter ist und bleibt, was er ist, Ein Brandstifter. Und ein Faschist ist ein Faschist und eine Nazi ein Nazi. Menschen, die sich wie ein Nazi verhalten und argumentieren, sind Nazis, also nennt man so auch so. Wo ist das Problem? Das Problem ist, dass dieses verlogene und dumme Pack entweder gar nicht versteht, was sie da von sich geben, oder ganz bewußt mit altem Vokabular spielen. DRECKSNAZIS, mehr kann ich zu vielen Äußerungen und Demonstrationsplakten nicht sagen. Und ich stehe auch auf, wenn es mir zu viel wird und sage dem einzelnen Dumpfbacken meine Meinung,

_"Ich werde meinen Nächsten verteidigen, für ihn aufstehen und reden. Und ich werde handeln."_
Und genau das mache ich auch. Wenn der rechte Mob wieder mal meint, "Flüchtlinge zu klatschen" oder Häuser anzustecken sollten sie auf der Hut sein, dass ich nicht in der Nähe bin. Und das ist keine Phrase. Das ist Zivilchourage.


----------



## Seeefe (29. Dezember 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Zahlen sind ein Jahr alt, aber die Länderreihenfolge stimmt weiterhin. In der Türkei sind derzeit 3,5 Millionen Flüchtlinge, danach kommt Pakistan, Libanon,....
> https://www.uno-fluechtlingshilfe.de/fluechtlinge/zahlen-fakten.html



Ich vergaß,

natürlich bezog ich mich allein auf die europäischen Länder. 

Und man sollte auch zwischen Aufnahme und zwangsläufige Aufnahme unterteilen. Das die Türkei so viele Flüchtlinge dort unten hat, liegt rein an den geographischen Faktoren, während es in Europa, wirtschaftliche Faktoren sind, welche die Verteilung der Flüchtlinge beeinflusst.


----------



## Leob12 (29. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wie lustig bist du denn? Du wirfst ihm vor er hat weder Argumente noch Quellen... wo sind dann deine? Dein gesamter post ist komplett nichtssagend, nur Gemecker.


Stelle ich solche Behauptungen auf? Nein. 
Oder willst du eine Quelle für die Behauptung dass die Emanzipation der Frau auch bei uns noch nicht so weit ist wie es viele denken oder gern hätten? 
Welche anderen Behauptungen stelle ich denn auf, die ich mit Quellen hinterlegen müsste? 
Ich meckere, ja, weil ein Politiker, der es eigentlich besser können müsste, nur irgendwelche Phrasen drischt. Deswegen ist mein Post nichtssagend? Soll ich vielleicht ein Konzept zur Lösung der Flüchtlingskrise vorlegen? Ich bitte dich, und mich als lustig bezeichnen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2015)

Heikles Thema, da wo Ängste geschürt werden oder scheinbar einem eingeredet werden finden eben gewisse Gruppierungen einen nahrhaften Boden.


> als "arbeitslose Penner" bezeichne ich nicht die, die keine Arbeit  finden (bzw. nicht (mehr) arbeiten können), sondern die, die keine  Arbeit finden wollen!


Arbeitslose und " Penner " können auch die weitere Folge sein des sozialen Absturzes. Ich würde da Wohlfahrtsparasiten eher passend finden auch wenn das auch keine feine Formulierung ist


----------



## Two-Face (29. Dezember 2015)

Sind die Mods hier in den letzten Jahren genügsamer geworden oder warum hat man nicht einfach auf diesen Thread hier verwiesen?

Den hätte man dann auch zu einem allgemeinen PEgIdA/AfD-Thread umändern lassen können.


----------



## Ich 15 (29. Dezember 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das widerspricht aber unseren Werten


Diese Werte können einen auch ruinieren. Schweden ist da ein gutes Beispiel. Es ist eigentlich sehr tolerant. Allerdings gibt es durch diese Kultur eine Bildung von Gettos, mehr Gewalt und Kriminalität usw. Als Konsequenz liegen die Schwedendemokraten da jetzt bei 20%. Aber selbst die aktuelle Regierung weicht langsam von ihrer Willkommenskultur ab. 



> Auf welcher Basis triffst Du diese Aussage? Auch die Menschen aus  Ex-Jugoslawien sind weitestgehend wieder zurück gesendet worden.


Die Zahlen aus Jugoslawien kenne ich nicht. Es ist aber abzusehen das es zu keiner Stabilisierung im nahen Osten in den nächsten Jahren kommt. In Syrien gibt es z.B nur zwei wahrscheinliche Optionen Assad oder IS. Egal wer gewinnt, die Flüchtlinge haben einen Grund warum sie nicht zurückkehren können.



> Der Bildungsstand der Syrer ist durchshcnittlich höher als von Amerikanern. Das ist nicht viel, aber immerhin.


Dies trifft nicht auf alle zu. Außerdem kommen ja auch nicht nur Syrer. Zudem wäre da noch das Problem mit der Sprache.



> Die Menschen bekommen hier gerade das nötigste, z.T. leben die noch in ungeheizten Zelten.


Diese Sachen in anderen Ländern zu organisieren wäre viel billiger. In Libanon gibt es für einen Flüchtling nicht mal einen Euro pro Tag... Die armen und kranken können die Schlepper sowieso nicht bezahlen. Außerdem kommen fast nur junge Männer. Zu welchem Problem dies führen wird muss ich ja nicht erläutern.



> Die Lösung in Syrien wird doc gerade gefunden.




Indem die Russen tausende Bomben abwerfen? Dabei zielen die Angriffe der Russen und Assad momentan nicht auf den IS sondern auf die "gemäßigte" Opposition. Davon ab fliehen die Leute da vor allem vor Assad und nicht vor dem IS!


> Wir werden sehen, was  passiert.


Nichts positives



> Die Zahlen sind ein Jahr alt, aber die Länderreihenfolge stimmt  weiterhin. In der Türkei sind derzeit 3,5 Millionen Flüchtlinge, danach  kommt Pakistan, Libanon,....
> https://www.uno-fluechtlingshilfe.de/fluechtlinge/zahlen-fakten.html


Wenn man die in großen lagern hält ist es auch einfach und billig. In Deutschland haben die aber später Anspruch auf eine Wohnung, dann wir es richtig teuer für den Steuerzahler.(+die Mietpreise steigen) Deswegen ist es auch lächerlich die Flüchtlingszahlen von Deutschland mit der Türkei zu vergleichen.


----------



## Cleriker (29. Dezember 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Stelle ich solche Behauptungen auf? Nein.
> Oder willst du eine Quelle für die Behauptung dass die Emanzipation der Frau auch bei uns noch nicht so weit ist wie es viele denken oder gern hätten?
> Welche anderen Behauptungen stelle ich denn auf, die ich mit Quellen hinterlegen müsste?
> Ich meckere, ja, weil ein Politiker, der es eigentlich besser können müsste, nur irgendwelche Phrasen drischt. Deswegen ist mein Post nichtssagend? Soll ich vielleicht ein Konzept zur Lösung der Flüchtlingskrise vorlegen? Ich bitte dich, und mich als lustig bezeichnen.


Ja! Jeder der meint jemand anderen für sein Handeln zu kritisieren, muss mMn auch in der Lage sein es besser zu machen und nicht nur meckern. Ansonsten sollte er sich zurück nehmen.

@IU,
Ich beziehe mich auf seine vermeintlich Haltung und sein Benehmen, nicht auf einzelne Inhalte. Er ist eine Farce.
Das was er da vom Stapel lässt kann man auf etlichen Seiten, auf Karten, in kleinen Taschentüchern mit Lebens, oder Beziehungsratgebern und dergleichen lesen, oder von jedem Schulkind hören. So lautet Seit etlichen Jahren die allgemeine vorzeige Einstellung. Das wird einem doch schon als Kind so eingetrichtert. 
In meinen Augen dient dieses 10215te mal das gleiche wiederholen nur einer Sache... Selbstdarstellung! Mehr nicht. 
Wen du jetzt der Meinung bist dem sei nicht so, dann sage ich, liegt das an der Erziehung und dem Umfeld. Dann geh zu deinen Eltern und halte denen eine Predigt, denn das hätten sie dir schon seit der Muttermilch beibringen sollen.

Die rechte Szene in Deutschland ist so klein wie in nur wenigen anderen Ländern und selbst wenn es eine entsprechende Partei in den Bundestag schafft, was dann? Wird nicht immer geschimpft weil sich quasi nie was bewegt und die Politiker sich nur die Hintern breit sitzen? Es würde erstmal nicht verändern und nach vier Jahren in denen sie sich lächerlich gemacht haben, wären sie schwächer als vorher. Ich bin auf der Welt ja schon viel rum gekommen und kann für mich sagen, dass es kaum Länder auf der Welt gibt, mit derart wenig rechten Anhängern und Aktivitäten. Wir sind einfach nur sehr verwöhnt und drücken Menschen mit anderer Meinung gern einen Stempel auf. Alles was irgendwie nach Ablehnung klingt ist gleich Nazitum. Das ist schlicht dumm.


----------



## Leob12 (29. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ja! Jeder der meint jemand anderen für sein Handeln zu kritisieren, muss mMn auch in der Lage sein es besser zu machen und nicht nur meckern. Ansonsten sollte er sich zurück nehmen.


Dann hast du hoffentlich noch nie Schiedsrichter, Fußballer, Schauspieler, Programmierer, Autoren, Journalisten oder Politiker kritisiert. Denn das darfst du dann auch nicht  

Sag mir bitte welche Behauptungen ich aufgestellt habe die Quellen bedürfen, dann liefer ich sie dir gerne. 
Dafür, dass Frauen bei uns zwar vorm Gesetz gleichgestellt sind, aber es ind er Realität anders aussieht, kann ich dir gerne etwas liefern. Wobei ich bezweifle, dass das nötig sein wird und ich dich nicht als derart ignorant einschätze, dass du die Missstände, die bei uns in Sachen Geschlechtergleichstellung herrschen, leugnen würdest.


----------



## Cleriker (29. Dezember 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Dann hast du hoffentlich noch nie Schiedsrichter, Fußballer, Schauspieler, Programmierer, Autoren, Journalisten oder Politiker kritisiert. Denn das darfst du dann auch nicht
> 
> Sag mir bitte welche Behauptungen ich aufgestellt habe die Quellen bedürfen, dann liefer ich sie dir gerne.
> Dafür, dass Frauen bei uns zwar vorm Gesetz gleichgestellt sind, aber es ind er Realität anders aussieht, kann ich dir gerne etwas liefern. Wobei ich bezweifle, dass das nötig sein wird und ich dich nicht als derart ignorant einschätze, dass du die Missstände, die bei uns in Sachen Geschlechtergleichstellung herrschen, leugnen würdest.


Entweder bin ich so ignorant, oder ich hab mit meinen Arbeitgebern und meinem Umfeld bisher Glück gehabt. Bitte her mit den Infos.

Edit:
Vielleicht doch lieber außerhalb des threads. PM?
Edit2:
Welche Behauptung du aufgestellt hast? Du wirfst der Allgemeinheit Vorverurteilung der Masse vor. Ich habe hier ein Beispiel dazu geliefert, warum das eben nicht einfach so genannt werden sollte und du hast nichts mehr dazu gesagt, oder?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (29. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe mir jetzt nicht den ganzen Thread durchgelesen aber mal etwas kurz zum Nachdenken:

Wenn Flüchtlinge so gut gebildet sind wie die Medien behaupten, wieso will Deutschland dann diese wertvolle Arbeitskräfte an Länder wie Polen und Ungarn       "abgeben "? 


Zum Thema AfD und PEGIDA: 

Ich bin der selben  Meinung wie paar andere hier, beide wurden durch die Politik der CDU berühmt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Dezember 2015)

> wieso will Deutschland dann diese wertvolle Arbeitskräfte an Länder wie Polen und Ungarn       "abgeben "?


Das Boot ist langsam voll? Wenn Sigurd so tut als wäre hier unendlich Platz und weil man ja schwarzes Schaf der Nationen allen Tür und Tor zu öffnet wird es doch langsam eng. Jeder Flüchtling meint ja das hier Schlaraffia ist ( nicht böse gemeint ) und will ins gelobte Land bis auf einen gewissen Anteil die wirkliche Ziele in anderen Ländern suchen wollen. Vielleicht ist aber die Bildung doch nicht so wie gewünscht / erhofft und kostet doch mehr Steuergelder wie geplant ( die Rosinen werden wohl schon aus dem Teig heraus gepuhlt worden sein )


----------



## Leob12 (30. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Entweder bin ich so ignorant, oder ich hab mit meinen Arbeitgebern und meinem Umfeld bisher Glück gehabt. Bitte her mit den Infos.
> 
> Edit:
> Vielleicht doch lieber außerhalb des threads. PM?
> ...



Du schließt also von deinem Umfeld auf die gesamte Situation? Da dürfte es auch keinem irgendwie schlecht gehen denn meiner Familie und meinem Umfeld mangelt es auch an nichts.  Deswegen ist alles sonst in Butter. Mir einen beschränkten Horizont vorzuwerfen ist schon ironisch. 
Frauen immer noch benachteiligt
Von wegen Gleichstellung: Frauen werden immer noch benachteiligt
Zum Internationaler Frauentag: ILO: Frauen sind noch immer benachteiligt
Unbezahlte Arbeit | bpb
Frauen in Deutschland | bpb
http://www.sozialpolitik.com/artikel/auf-dem-weg-zur-gleichberechtigung
http://www.sueddeutsche.de/karriere...de-warum-frauen-weniger-verdienen-1.1629745-2
http://www.faz.net/aktuell/beruf-ch...n-weniger-verdienen-als-maenner-12852118.html

Und wenn du dich schon auf irgendwas beziehst (nämlich meinen ersten Post), dann zitier ihn doch einfach. 


> Welche Behauptung du aufgestellt hast? Du wirfst der Allgemeinheit Vorverurteilung der Masse vor. Ich habe hier ein Beispiel dazu geliefert, warum das eben nicht einfach so genannt werden sollte und du hast nichts mehr dazu gesagt, oder?


Ist Pegida die Allgemeinheit? Wenn ja, dann gibts den Vorwurf. 
Wenn nicht, zeig mir bitte die Stelle.

Die meisten Flüchtlinge kommen aus Afrika? 
Sehr interessant, hast du dafür vielleicht Zahlen? 
http://de.statista.com/statistik/da...rage/hauptherkunftslaender-von-asylbewerbern/
https://www.bamf.de/SharedDocs/Anla...lle-zahlen-zu-asyl.pdf?__blob=publicationFile
Ich weiß ja nicht wie gut deine geografischen Kenntnisse sind, aber "die meisten Flüchtlinge" kommen nicht aus Afrika. 


> Wenn dann jemand über eine Menschenmasse redet die überwiegend aus Afrika kommt, kann man ihm eigentlich keinen echten Vorwurf machen, sollte er zu bedenken geben, dass "die meisten" Dort ein ganz anderes Frauenbild mitbringen.


Deine Behauptung. Und die ist falsch. Oder sind meine Zahlen falsch? Dann berichtige sie doch bitte. 
Du regst dich über mich auf und das ich selbst nichts besser mache, und machst genau das gleiche was du mir vorwirfst. Gibts da ein Adjektiv dafür?


> Das hat nichts mit Schublade, oder rechts zu tun, sondern ist einfach nur logisch und gehört genauso akzeptiert wie die eigene Meinung.


Falsche Behauptungen soll man also einfach akzeptieren? Weit haben wir es gebracht. 


> Sich auf derartiges zu stürzen zeigt einfach nur einen sehr geringen Horizont und offenbart wer wirklich kein Mitgefühl für seine Mitmenschen aufzubringen imstande ist.


Ja, ich bin schon ein schlechter Mensch, völlig intolerant gegenüber intoleranten Menschen und habe kein Mitgefühl. Allerdings marschiere ich bei keinen Demos mit bei denen rechtsradikale Leute Reden halten. 


> Das ist in meinen Augen sogar noch schlimmer als die Hohlköpfe die Parolen wie "Ausländer raus" brüllen. Diese sind zwar dumm, aber gerade heraus. Nicht so ein hintenrum diskriminieren und sich selbst nicht besser verhalten.


Ja, was ich mache ist viel schlimmer. Trotzdem zünde ich keine Naziheime an. 
Deiner Meinung nach soll man für menschenverachtendes Gedankengut Verständnis und Toleranz aufbringen? Und du lobst es, wenn jemand Ausländer raus schreit, weil es "gerade heraus" ist? Und wenn ich "Nazis raus" schreien sollte bin ich der böse Mann. 
Ich bin soweit bereit Meinungen zu akzeptieren, solange sie nicht komplett sinnlos sind (den ganzen Verschwörungstheoriekram) oder es in irgendein extremes Eck abgleitet und Rechte verletzt werden ("Alle Ausländer raus, in den KZs haben wir genug Platz und so weiter, Flammenwerfer für Flüchtlinge", genau wie Gewalt von Links), da hört sich bei mir die Toleranz auf und da sage ich gerade heraus dass ich sowas idiotisch finde. Aber ich bin ein "hintenrum Diskriminierer", das ist schon fast amüsant.


----------



## Cleriker (30. Dezember 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Du schließt also von deinem Umfeld auf die gesamte Situation? Da dürfte es auch keinem irgendwie schlecht gehen denn meiner Familie und meinem Umfeld mangelt es auch an nichts.
> Frauen immer noch benachteiligt
> Von wegen Gleichstellung: Frauen werden immer noch benachteiligt
> Zum Internationaler Frauentag: ILO: Frauen sind noch immer benachteiligt
> ...



Hier, bitte:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Mit dem Handy ist mir das gerade zu müßig, deshalb als Screenshot. Steht da irgendwo was von pegida? Nö. Du hast die Aussage ganz allgemein formuliert und so habe ich sie aufgenommen.

Hast du deine links selbst gelesen? Nach berücksichtigung von strukturellen und Arbeitsplatzbedingten Anforderungen sind es noch sieben Prozent. Diese sieben Prozent sind vermeintlich nicht zu erklären. Im gleichen Artikel steht auch das Frauen häufiger in Teilzeit arbeiten. Warum steht nicht an der Stelle, sondern etwas weiter. Der Teil, dass sie lieber ihre Angehörigen pflegen, oder zu größeren die Kindererziehung leisten. Werden sie dazu gezwungen? Nö! Auch der Teil mit dem verhandeln des Einstieg'sgehalts stimmt meiner Erfahrung nach. Frauen sind in der Regel aber auch einfach meist etwas graziler und sanfter als viele Männer und haben demnach ein anderes auftreten. Ist doch nur logisch dass ein Bär der sich vor einem anderen Mann aufbaut und mehr fordert auch eher mal mehr bekommt als eine Frau, die nicht auf diese Weise einschüchtert. Wir Männer sind zum Teil hakt noch immer Primaten, die sich von physischen Merkmalen eher beeinflussen lassen. Das hat nichts mit der Unterdrückung der Frau zu tun, sondern mit dem Druck den Männer sich gegenseitig machen. Wie oft wird Frauen der Vorwurf gemacht sie müssten immer den längsten haben? Jetzt überlege mal warum? Genau diese Typen, die immer mit der Axt alles nieder strecken was sich ihnen in den Weg stellt, sinnvoll oder nicht, wollen die aber in den Führungsebenen. 

Ein Artikel des Sterns hat vor Jahren mal ein Dutzend Frauen in Top Positionen (die quasi schon alles erreicht hatten) befragt und ebenso viele Männer. Von den Frauen waren bis auf eine einzige bereit gewesen für die Familienplanung den Job aufzugeben. Bei den Männern waren es nur zwei. Jetzt rate mal wen man da eher für langfristigen Erfolg befördert? 

Meine Frau war damals auch so. Irgendwann stand sie da und meinte: So, uns gehts ganz gut, Zeit für Kinder. Den Job dafür aufgeben und riskieren nicht wieder rein zu kommen, Kein Thema. Die Prioritäten waren klar gesetzt. 
Ganz im Ernst? Gut so! Meine Frau ist eine zehnmal bessere Mutter für unsere Kinder als ich. Die hat das wie man so schön sagt, im Blut. Ich verstehe auch nicht was daran falsch sein soll, dass Frauen den Großteil der Erziehung und Pflege übernehmen. Was ist schlecht daran das größte Vorbild neuer Generationen zu sein und mit der natürlichen Sanftheit und besserem Multitasking für andere zu sorgen? Das ist doch keine Unterdrückung, sondern ein Eingeständnis unsererseits, dass wir es einfach weniger gut beherrschen. Also genau das Gegenteil! 

Wenn man weiter denkt, Waren es doch die wirklich unterdrückten Hausfrauen die unsere Generation zu dem gemacht haben was sie ist. Dass es heutzutage besser ist als damals liegt doch nicht nur daran dass Frauen mehr Möglichkeiten haben, sondern auch daran wer uns erzogen hat zu Gleichberechtigilung und einem offenerem Weltbild. Das waren aber die Frauen, die hinterm Herd standen und sich um die Familie gekümmert haben. Wenn diese Frauen nun in der Wirtschaft genauso skrupellos sein müssen wie Männer, oder gar noch viel schlimmer, wie werden wohl deren Kinder? 
Also mMn ist das längst nicht alles immer schlecht, nur weil es so hingestellt wird.

Mal ein anderes Beispiel: Sport. 
Typen die sich die Gesichter deformieren kennt man schon vom Schulhof, das juckt auch keine Sau. Frauen die sich so lange ins Gesicht kloppen Bus sie aussehen wie hässliche Typen, will kaum einer sehen. Das hat aber ebenfalls nichts mit Unterdrückung zu tun, sondern mit Estetik.

Edit
Du hast editiert während ich am Handy getippt habe, musste das sein und wenn ja, warum dann nicht gekennzeichnet ab wo was dazu kam?

Edit2
Ja, Da hast du Recht, da hab ich beim Tippen zwei unterschiedliche Gedanken durcheinander gewürfelt. Wo Syrien liegt weiß ich natürlich, wat ja auch selbst dort. Im Kopf hatte ich aber bereits als Beispiel Afrika. Eigentlich wollte ich zwei verschiedene Beispiele bringen, aufgrund der mangelnden übersichtlichkeit habe ich das aber verworfen, gekürzt und scheinbar versaut. Als Beispiel dient das aber trotzdem in gleichem Maße. Asien ist da nämlich auch deutlich frauenfeindlicher als wir hier in Europa.
Das hättest du dir aber auch denken können, statt dich gleich darauf zu stürzen und dich lustig zu machen. 

btw, ich lobe dies überhaupt nicht. Du legst mir was in den Mund das ich nicht gesagt habe. Nur weil etwas besser ist als etwas anderes, ist es noch lange nicht gut, oder gar lobenswert. 

Ja! Mitgefühl für JEDEN Menschen und Toleranz für jede Meinung. 

Als ich eben dein Edition gelesen habe, in dem du dich auf die Afrika-Aussage stürzt, habe ich zwei Dinge gedacht. Zuerst, dass du das schamlos ausnutzt statt abzuwarten ob ich das korrigiere und dann, dass du in Rage vielleicht echt gedacht hast ich wüsste es nicht besser (was allerdings äußerst unglaubwürdig erscheint). Ich habe also trotz der erst aufkeimende Wut auf dich, versucht deine Reaktion nach zu empfinden und überlegt ob ich dich dafür jetzt anfahren soll, oder es einfach akzeptieren, da von mir überhaupt erst ermöglicht.

Genau das erwarte ich auch von anderen, bei jedem Thema. 

Wie kommst du übrigens darauf dass du böse bist, wenn du Nazis raus schreist? Hab ich das gesagt, oder ist das deine Interpretation und nie gesagt worden?


----------



## Leob12 (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich hab diese Aussage auf die Behauptung des Autors von dem Artikels bezogen, deswegen steht es auch direkt unter dem Zitat. 
Wie du da jetzt auf die Allgemeinheit kommst ist mir zwar schleierhaft, aber vielleicht hätte ich mich besser ausdrücken können. Allerdings scheint es doch nicht so angekommen zu sein, denn du bist der einzige dem diese Formulierung Fragen aufgeworfen hat. 



> Hast du deine links selbst gelesen? Nach berücksichtigung von strukturellen und Arbeitsplatzbedingten Anforderungen sind es noch sieben Prozent. Diese sieben Prozent sind vermeintlich nicht zu erklären. Im gleichen Artikel steht auch das Frauen häufiger in Teilzeit arbeiten. Warum steht nicht an der Stelle, sondern etwas weiter. Der Teil, dass sie lieber ihre Angehörigen pflegen, oder zu größeren die Kindererziehung leisten. Werden sie dazu gezwungen? Nö!


Ich kann dich beruhigen, ich habe die Links gelesen. Aber anscheinend leugnest du immer noch nicht dass wir in Sachen Geschlechtergleichstellung und dem Rollenbild der Frau doch nicht so weit sind wie wir es gerne hätten. 
Und nun sagst du die Frauen wären selbst schuld. Es ist halt teilweise immer noch das stereotype Rollenbild das vorherrscht, nämlich dass der Mann arbeiten geht und die Frau zuhause ist. In den Städten eher weniger, aber in den ländlichen Gegenden ist das keine Seltenheit. 



> Auch der Teil mit dem verhandeln des Einstieg'sgehalts stimmt meiner Erfahrung nach. Frauen sind in der Regel aber auch einfach meist etwas graziler und sanfter als viele Männer und haben demnach ein anderes auftreten. Ist doch nur logisch dass ein Bär der sich vor einem anderen Mann aufbaut und mehr fordert auch eher mal mehr bekommt als eine Frau, die nicht auf diese Weise einschüchtert.


Und warum kommt das? Weil viele noch so erzogen werden oder es selbst durch die Eltern so mitbekommen haben dass die Frau zuhause bleibt. Und wenn man dann einen Job bekommt, soll man froh sein ihn zu haben und keine Forderungen stellen. 
Das ist jetzt nicht die Schuld der Frau an sich, da spielen mehrere wichtige Faktoren rein. 



> Wir Männer sind zum Teil hakt noch immer Primaten, die sich von physischen Merkmalen eher beeinflussen lassen. Das hat nichts mit der Unterdrückung der Frau zu tun, sondern mit dem Druck den Männer sich gegenseitig machen.


Auch das hat etwas mit unserer Umwelt, unserer Erziehung und mit unserem Umfeld zu tun. Ein Junge, dessen Mutter immer daheim war und quasi das veraltete Bild der Frau verinnerlicht hat, wird bei einem Einstellungsgespräch weniger Verständnis für eine Gehaltsforderung einer Frau haben. 



> Ein Artikel des Sterns hat vor Jahren mal ein Dutzend Frauen in Top Positionen (die quasi schon alles erreicht hatten) befragt und ebenso viele Männer. Von den Frauen waren bis auf eine einzige bereit gewesen für die Familienplanung den Job aufzugeben. Bei den Männern waren es nur zwei. Jetzt rate mal wen man da eher für langfristigen Erfolg befördert?


Da macht der Gesetzgeber meines Erachtens zu wenig. Wenn jemand Kinder bekommen will, soll er belohnt werden, nicht bestraft. 
Nur weil Frauen Kinder bekommen werden sie benachteiligt, das ist krank. 



> Meine Frau war damals auch so. Irgendwann stand sie da und meinte: So, uns gehts ganz gut, Zeit für Kinder. Den Job dafür aufgeben und riskieren nicht wieder rein zu kommen, Kein Thema. Die Prioritäten waren klar gesetzt.
> Ganz im Ernst? Gut so! Meine Frau ist eine zehnmal bessere Mutter für unsere Kinder als ich. Die hat das wie man so schön sagt, im Blut. Ich verstehe auch nicht was daran falsch sein soll, dass Frauen den Großteil der Erziehung und Pflege übernehmen.


Es ist nicht falsch daran, aber warum werden diese Dinge nirgends angerechnet, adäquat. Erziehung und Pflege, beides sehr verantwortungsvolle Dinge, und dafür werden Frauen bestraft. Durch eine geringere Pension zum Beispiel, obwohl sie einen wertvollen Beitrag zur Gesellschaft leisten. 



> Was ist schlecht daran das größte Vorbild neuer Generationen zu sein und mit der natürlichen Sanftheit und besserem Multitasking für andere zu sorgen?


Nichts ist falsch daran wenn man auch als Vater mithilft. Multitasking? Gibt es nicht. Es gibt genug liebevolle Väter, oder generell Väter die besser für die Erziehung der Kinder geeignet wären. Die Erziehung kann ruhig zu gleichen Teilen zwischen den Elternteilen aufgeteilt werden, damit hätte ich überhaupt kein Problem. 



> Das ist doch keine Unterdrückung, sondern ein Eingeständnis unsererseits, dass wir es einfach weniger gut beherrschen. Also genau das Gegenteil!


Also sind Frauen ganz allgemein besser für Kindererziehung geeignet? Das ist eine sehr gewagte und einfach eine konservative Aussage. 
Außerdem werden sie aufgrund dieser Dinge im Berufsleben benachteiligt. Das ist also ok für dich? Für Knochenarbeit nichtmal ansatzweise belohnt zu werden? Ich rede nicht davon dass man es des Geldes wegen machen soll, aber wenn eine Mutter von 10 Kindern die Mindestpension bekommt dann läuft da irgendwas falsch im System. 



> Wenn man weiter denkt, Waren es doch die wirklich unterdrückten Hausfrauen die unsere Generation zu dem gemacht haben was sie ist. Dass es heutzutage besser ist als damals liegt doch nicht nur daran dass Frauen mehr Möglichkeiten haben, sondern auch daran wer uns erzogen hat zu Gleichberechtigilung und einem offenerem Weltbild.


Frauen, die nur hinter dem Herd stehen, können uns also so viel über Gleichberechtigung und Emanzipation erzählen? 
Nein, es liegt an Personen die für die Rechte der Frau eingetreten sind, die über Jahre hinweg Forderungen durchgesetzt haben und den Frauen nun die Möglichkeiten bieten, die sie haben. Daran sind, bei aller Liebe, nicht die Mütter schuld, die ihr Leben lang nie gearbeitet haben oder zumeist hinter dem Herd gestanden sind. 



> Typen die sich die Gesichter deformieren kennt man schon vom Schulhof, das juckt auch keine Sau. Frauen die sich so lange ins Gesicht kloppen Bus sie aussehen wie hässliche Typen, will kaum einer sehen. Das hat aber ebenfalls nichts mit Unterdrückung zu tun, sondern mit Estetik.


Warum sollen sich Frauen nicht schlagen dürfen? Bei Männern wird es ja teilweise gutgeheißen, bei Frauen nicht. Das ist eine Doppelmoral. Es ist beides schlecht. 
Das ist doch dasselbe wie mit Jungen die mit Puppen spielen. "Das gehört sich nicht", aha, und wer sagt das? 
Von mir aus sollen sich Frauen kloppen wie sie wollen, ich finde es nicht dümmer als wenn irgendwelche Männer sich das Hirn aus der Birne prügeln. 
Aber ok, Sport würde ich das nicht nennen. Kurze Frage: Kennst du Ronda Rousey? 



> Du hast editiert während ich am Handy getippt habe, musste das sein und wenn ja, warum dann nicht gekennzeichnet ab wo was dazu kam?


Weil mir nachher noch etwas eingefallen ist


----------



## Cleriker (30. Dezember 2015)

Mano! Allein diese Stückelposts... Wie soll ich das mit dem Handy vernünftig bearbeiten?

Als erstes: liest du wirklich was ich schreibe? Ich habe das Gefühl, dass dem nicht so ist.

Wie kommst du jetzt bitte auf Worte wie Schuld und bestraft?

Was soll der Quatsch? Wenn sich Laut Statistik herausstellt, das Frauen eher die Pflege der Angehörigen übernehmen, was hat das mit Schuld zu tun? Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluss nur, dass Männer sich in diesem Bereich weniger bemühen. Soll ich dir jetzt vorwerfen dass du behauptest, dass alle Frauen von ihren Männern Dazu gezwungen werden? Mache ich nicht. Du jedoch tust das selbst und das ist schlicht falsch. Der Teil mit Stadt und Land gehört belegt, ansonsten sehe ich das als Unwahrheit. Gerade auf dem Land, wo harte körperliche Arbeit nötig ist, bleibt also die Frau zuhause? Weißt du was das dann darstellt? Es bedeutet die Frau hat in diesem Umfeld die Rollen klar getauscht und ist ein deutliches Gegenargument zum Thema festes Frauenbild. Und es kommt aus deiner Feder!

Gehaltsverhandlungen:
Dass man als Mann eher vor einem Bär von Mann Respekt entwickelt als vor einer zierlichen Frau ist also Erziehung und nicht mehr? Aha! Das gehört zu den Punkten wo ich mich fragte, ob du es wirklich gelesen hast.
"Soll man froh sein und keine Forderungen stellen". Wo hast du das nun wieder her? Ich habe erklärt dass Männer sich gegenseitig unter Druck setzen durch physische Eindrücke und du kommst auf so etwas? Das hat doch überhaupt keinen Zusammenhang.

Dann DEINE Aussage mit dem Jungen der einer Frau weniger Verständnis einräumt. Das ist doch totaler Mist! Wie kommst du darauf? Dem ist ganz sicher nicht so. Eher das Gegenteil. Er hat nämlich nicht nur einen riesen Respekt vor ihr, sondern hat von ihr auch einen Großteil seiner Erziehung genossen.

Jetzt der Teil mit dem Kinder bekommen:
Wo findet da denn nun wieder eine Bestrafung statt? Diese Frauen hören freiwillig auf zu arbeiten und die Männer nicht, Punkt! Sie haben doch die Wahl. Muss man denn Kinder bekommen und Familie haben? Wer zwingt einem das auf? Niemand. Wo ist die Bestrafung und was für eine Belohnung sollte es deiner Ansicht nach geben, wenn man seinen Job kündigt?

Der nächste Abschnitt, Erziehung und Pflege:
Wieder sprichst du von "Frauen bestraft". Wo denn? Werden Männer die das tun denn nicht exakt im gleichen Maße "bestraft"? Meines Wissens nach schon. Falls ich mich irre, verbessere mich bitte, aber ich denke nicht.
Dass man das anrechnen sollte, finde ich auch, da sind wir einer Meinung, allerdings beiden Geschlechtern.

Jetzt das mit den Vätern:
Ist doch schon längst so! Wie will man denn heute noch eine Frau dazu zwingen, diesen Job zu übernehmen? Das Beispiel aus dem Stern zeigt es doch. Die Frauen entscheiden sich zu großen Teilen einfach eher dazu, freiwillig. Was soll Mann da denn machen? Sie nicht mehr ins Haus lassen, bis sie im Vorstand irgendeiner Firma sitzt? Das ist etwas dass die Frauen offensichtlich selbst wählen. Ich selbst war auch in Elternzeit. Mein Fazit: Meine Frau hat das von Anfang an besser gemacht als ich, egal wieviel Mühe ich mir gegeben habe. Auch haben die Kinder sich in vollkommen identischen Situationen oft eher meiner Frau zugewandt als mir. Ist aber auch okay. Erstens haben sie durch die Schwangerschaft bestimmt eine tiefere Verbindung zu ihr. Zum anderen würde ich als Kind auch lieber zu meiner hübschen, zärtlichen Mutter als zu meinem über zwei Meter großen, 110kg schweren Vater mit rauer Haut und Stimme rennen, wenn ich Nähe will. Bei ihr gibt's die weichesten Lippen der Welt, bei mir trockene Lippen und pieksende Bartstoppeln. Sie hat eine weiche, anschmiegsame Brust, ich eine harte, nicht zum kuscheln geeignet. Ihre Hände können Sie gut greifen, in meiner verschwinden die ihren und zudem ist es viel rauer.
Also worauf ich hinaus will ist die Tatsache, dass sich das die Natur ausgedacht hat, genau wie das lernen und wachsen und fühlen. Solange Frauen nicht aussehen wie Männer und Männer keine Kinder gebären, Wird das auch weiterhin oft so sein, wie bei meinem Beispiel.

Der nächste Abschnitt:
Ja, ich empfinde das so. Ich war bei allem was mit Geburt und Vorbereitung zu tun hat dabei und auch bei den ganzen Sachen danach. Dabei habe ich auch unglaublich viele andere Paare kennen gelernt. Bei genau einem einzigen ist klar der Vater die bessere Wahl. Beim Rest ist völlig wurscht wie viel Mühe sie sich geben, die Männer stinken alle gegen ihre Frauen ab. Die ehrgeizigen, wie auch die desinteressierten.
Sie werden deshalb im Berufsleben benachteiligt? Wo denn? Das,mit den Prozenten hatten wir schon. Sieben Prozent. In genau diese soeben Prozent fallen die Frauen die freiwillig ihren Job hinschmeißen um Familie zu spielen. Würde es sich so bei Männern verhalten, wären sie es die weniger bekommen. Das ist schlicht und ergreifend Wirtschaft. Höheres Risiko gleich mögliche Kapitaleinbußen. Das will kein Unternehmen der Welt, ganz egal welches Geschlecht der Bewerber hat.
Pension? Jetzt fällt mir das erst auf! Warum sagst du nicht einfach Rente? Oder machst du da Unterschiede? Egal! Hier verhält es sich beim Mann gleich! Bleibt er zuhause, Gibt's ebenso weniger. Also nichts mit benachteiligt.

Dass di Frauen die zuhause am Herd standen so wenig wertschätzt, ist echt daneben. Ich verwendete ganz bewusst das,Wort "auch". Ohne die Frauen zuhause, wären die auf der Straße, mit den Forderungen, Doch überhaupt nicht so geworden! Wer hat denn diese fordernden Frauen erzogen und dafür gesorgt dass sie so werden? Genau diese Frauen hinter dem Herd! Nur auf eine Aktion erfolgt auch eine Reaktion! Denkst du plötzlich wurden Babys geboren die sofort demonstrieren wollten? Nein, diesen Kraftakt haben Frauen geleistet die vorzeige-Ehefrau, Hausfrau und Mutter sein mussten und zwar 24/7 und trotzdem eine neue Generation von Frauen geformt haben. Diese Frauen haben viel mehr geleistet als andere nach ihnen!
Schon wieder kommst du mit Schuld! Nie gearbeitet? Jetzt schlägts dem Fass aber den Boden aus! Oben willst du dass diese "Knochenarbeit" honoriert wird und nun sind die Schuld die das tun? Du solltest dich mal entscheiden was du eigentlich willst!

Boxen:
Wo bitte schreibe ich denn dass Frauen das nicht dürfen? Nirgendwo! Doppelmoral? Du wirfst mir etwas vor, das DU erfunden hast? Wie bezeichnest du denn das?
Rechenbeispiel... Frauen finden Boxen oft doof und ihnen ist egal ob die Typen sich kloppen. Männern wäre das bei unschönen Frauen auch egal. Bei schönen allerdings würde es sie eher stören. Wenn wir eine Frau sehen, möchten wir sie aus dem Bauch raus verteidigen (Echt schlimm diese Benachteiligung, oder?). Wir sehen einfach nicht gern wie ihnen weh getan wird. Egal von wem. Das bedeutet aber geringeres Interesse seitens des Publikums und damit weniger Anreiz für diesen Sport. Klar dürfen sie, wenn sie möchten. Sehen, möchten wir das dann allerdings nicht.

Nein, die kannte ich nicht. Warum? Hab ich gerade geschrieben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Diese Werte können einen auch ruinieren.


Also trittst Du offen dafür ein, unsere Werte zu verändern? Welcher unserer Werte ruiniert uns? Was ruiniert uns durch die Flüchtlinge? Lebensmittel schmeißen wir weg, Wohnraum steht in weiten Teilen des Landes, entfernt von Großstädten, leer, Kleidung gibt es bei uns bis zum Abwinken. Wirtschaftlich ist es kein Problem, aber so gar keines. Für den Rest würde es reichen, in paar tausend Polizisten einzustellen.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Die rechte Szene in Deutschland ist so klein wie  in nur wenigen anderen Ländern und selbst wenn es eine entsprechende  Partei in den Bundestag schafft, was dann? .


Dein Wort in  Gottes Ohr. Ich habe ganz subjektiv in bestimmten Regionen Deutschlands  anderes erlebt.  Ich vergleich es mit der RAF früher. Die Kernzelle  selber war klein, niemals mehr als 50 Aktive, aber es gab tausende, wenn  nicht hunderttausende Sympathisanten. Ähnlich ist es heute mit dem  rechten Pack. Die NSU war auch relativ klein, jene Mitbürger aber, die  das Achselzuckend hinnehmen, weil es eine bestimmte Bevölkerungsgruppe  traf ist relativ groß. In den Bereichen mit relativer wirtschaftlicher  Armut können wir genau das erleben, was sich von 1923-1933 entwicklet  hat. Der Mob radikalisiert sich und die Mitte blieb ruhig.

Und  genau und nur darum geht es. Dem Mob die rote Karte zu zeigen und als  Mitte geschlossen aufzustehen. Das haben die Anti-Pegida Demonstrationen  sehr schön gezeigt. Und heute bekommt der echte Mob genau wie die  linken Deppen eine klare Ansage. Und nichts anders passiert auf der  verlinkten Seite. Es war so schön praktisch sie zu verlinken, dann musste ich es  nicht selber schreiben. Die Mitte wird sich radikalisieren, wenn am Rand  wieder irgendwelche Idioten meinen, in diesem Staat Terror anrichten zu  wollen.



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Wenn Flüchtlinge so gut gebildet sind wie die  Medien behaupten, wieso will Deutschland dann diese wertvolle  Arbeitskräfte an Länder wie Polen und Ungarn       "abgeben "?


Man  muss unterscheiden. Ich rede darum ganz bewußt über den syrischen  Anteil der Flüchtlinge. Dort ist der Bildungsstand in der Tat hoch. Das  sollte man differenzieren zu Flüchtlingen aus Afganistan oder  Zentralafrika. Es sind unterschiedliche Gruppen mit unterschiedlichen  Problemen. In Syrien gibt es eine Schulpflicht von 9 Jahren. 

In  Syrien studieren 3000 von 100.000 Einwohnern. Bezogen auf  durchschnittlich 4 Jahre Studium und 80 Jahre Lebenserwartung ergibt das  eine Quote von 60% der Syrer, die im Laufe ihres Lebens studieren. Es  gibt dafür keine Ausbildungberufe, wie bei uns, der verzerrt Quoten. Unsere Quote iegt nur unbedeutend höher, auf 80 Millionen Deutsch bezogen bei 3400 Studierende pro 100.000 Bürger. Natürlich darf man nicht nur zählen, sondern muss werten. 
Studierende in Deutschland: https://www.destatis.de/DE/ZahlenFa...bellen/StudierendeInsgesamtBundeslaender.html
Studierende in Syrien: https://www.destatis.de/DE/ZahlenFakten/LaenderRegionen/Internationales/Land/Asien/Syrien.html



Cleriker schrieb:


> ...[Thema Gleichberechtigung]....


Das Thema muss man ebenso differenziert betrachten. Gesetzlich ist die reale Gleichberechtigung alles andere als alt. Erst Ende der sechziger Jahre wurde begonnen, die gröbsten Schnitzer aus dem BGB herauszunehmen, Schnitzer wie _"Innerhalb der Ehe sind die Eheleute gleichberechtigt, bei strittigen Fragen entscheidet das Wort das Mannes"_. Heute ist das ziemlich gut, die temporären Quotenregelungen habe ich immer mit Nasenrümpfen betrachtet, aber manchmal heiligt der Zweck die Mittel.

Geht es um Gehälter, liegt es nur an der Art des Verhandels. Pauschal ist die Sache einfach. Männer überreizen gerne und fliegen darum häufiger raus, Frauen lieben mehr die Sicherheit und sind mit einer Gehaltsstufe niedriger zufrieden, durchschittlich betrachtet. Personaler wissen das und nutzten es aus. Aber hier und da lächelnd nein zu sagen klappt wunderbar. Ich habe in meinem letzten Einstellungsgespräch unseren Personaler auf in Ruhe ausgezogen und bekomme keineswegs weniger als meine männlichen Kollegen, Einzelfälle nicht betrachtet. Der Gesellschaft kann aber heute kein Vorwurf mehr gemacht werden. Da stimme ich mit Dir völlig überein.


----------



## Cleriker (30. Dezember 2015)

Ich kann ja auch nur aus gelesenen Statistiken, meinen persönlichen Erfahrungen und dazu gemachten Gedanken schließen. Schön, dass du auch aus deiner persönlichen Erfahrung etwas beigesteuert hast. Es ist ja immer etwas anderes, wenn jemand selbst zu den betroffenen Personengruppen gehört. 

So weit ich das aus unseren bisherigen Unterhaltungen heraus lesen konnte, gehörst du zu den fachlich gebildeteren Vertretern unserer Gesellschaft, richtig? Wenn es nicht zu weit geht, würde ich gern erfahren ob du dich zwischen Karriere und Familie entscheiden musstest, genauer gesagt ob du in irgendeiner Weise zu etwas gezwungen wurdest, so wie Leob das beschreibt und wer die Schuld daran trägt? 

Edit
Vom eigentlichen Thema abgekommen, sorry!

Es geht hier ja überhaupt nicht um die Stellung der Frauen. Sie ist aber eben ein gutes Beispiel für meine Aussage in Bezug auf die eigentliche wenigen rechten Züge hier bei uns. In den Medien wirkt es so als wäre das ein allzeit präsentes Problem. Ist es aber nicht. Es gibt schlicht immer einen kleinen Teil der verquer denkt. Statt diesem eine größere Beachtung und eine Bühne zukommen zu lassen, die ihnen nicht gebührt, sollte man sie viel eher ignorieren. Nicht so ein als gäbe es sie nicht! Jedoch auch nicht unnötig präsentieren und dadurch publizieren. In vielen Ländern sieht die Situation viel schlimmer aus, aber die Menschen würdigen dies erst gar nicht. War mal jemand hier in der Dominikanische Republik? Das sind Zustände die einem Angst machen sollten. Die gegen sich da gegenseitig an die Gurgel, obwohl sie sich viel ähnlicher sind als die Menschen um die es hier geht. Bauschen wir das in den Medien tagtäglich auf? Nein! Stattdessen ist das ein Urlaubsziel für uns, dass alle ganz toll finden. Da fragt man sich doch was hier nicht stimmt. 
Wenn wir nochmal auf die Frauen zu sprechen kommen... Wer war schon mal in Indien, oder hat sich darüber informiert? Wie die dortige Mehrheit (und es sind unfassbar viele) über Frauen denkt lässt mich schaudern und bereitet Übelkeit. Wenn jetzt von dort eine Million Männer hier her fliehen würden (aus irgendeinem theoretischen Szenario), wäre es dann Rassismus wenn man sagt, dass diese Menschen potentiell ein Problem darstellen würden? Laut meiner Auffassung nicht. Es wäre einfach nur eine logische und nachweisbare Schlussfolgerung. Die Menschen die dann davor warnen würden in Schubladen zu stecken mit welchen die andere gern vergasen würden, ist einfach unglaublich falsch. Oder?
Genau so etwas wird hier aber auch jetzt schon gemacht. In dem Link hier sagt er man soll einfach jeden gleich mit dem schlimmsten betiteln, nur weil er sich kritisch äußert. Genau das ist es, was ich dumm und falsch finde. Wenn ich mir die Menschen auf so einer pegida Demo anschaue, dann sind von 1000, eigentlich nur zwei rechtsextreme dabei, fünfzig vermeintlich rechte, die nur Zugehörigkeit suchen und der gesamte Rest sind Menschen die aus total unterschiedlichen Gründen mitmachen. Weil sie sich sonst mit keiner anderen Fraktion verbunden fühlen, weil sie einfach momentan meinen es wäre in der aktuellen Situation die richtige Haltung und (und das ist das schlimmste) weil ihnen aufgrund ihrer Kritik eingeredet wurde sie gehören dazu. So etwas passiert dann nämlich, wenn wir nicht ausreichend differenzieren. Also ein selbst gemachtes Problem der Gegner! Solcher Typen wie dem im Link. Denn differenziert geht der nicht an seine Mitmenschen heran.


----------



## Leob12 (30. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Mano! Allein diese Stückelposts... Wie soll ich das mit dem Handy vernünftig bearbeiten?


Das ist eben der Nachteil von mobilen Geräten ohne Tastatur und dergleichen.



> Wie kommst du jetzt bitte auf Worte wie Schuld und bestraft?


Bestraft im Sinne von benachteiligt, im Berufsleben, in der Pension.
Sie werden nicht dazu gezwungen, wenn sie es dann nun machen sind sie selbst schuld. Das geht aus deinem Post hervor. 


> Was soll der Quatsch? Wenn sich Laut Statistik herausstellt, das Frauen eher die Pflege der Angehörigen übernehmen, was hat das mit Schuld zu tun? Das bedeutet im Umkehrschluss nur, dass Männer sich in diesem Bereich weniger bemühen. Soll ich dir jetzt vorwerfen dass du behauptest, dass alle Frauen von ihren Männern Dazu gezwungen werden? Mache ich nicht. Du jedoch tust das selbst und das ist schlicht falsch. Der Teil mit Stadt und Land gehört belegt, ansonsten sehe ich das als Unwahrheit. Gerade auf dem Land, wo harte körperliche Arbeit nötig ist, bleibt also die Frau zuhause? Weißt du was das dann darstellt? Es bedeutet die Frau hat in diesem Umfeld die Rollen klar getauscht und ist ein deutliches Gegenargument zum Thema festes Frauenbild. Und es kommt aus deiner Feder!


Am Land gibts seit einigen Jahrzehnten Maschinen welche die körperlich harten Arbeiten übernehmen. Es ist nicht so als ob die Frauen draußen am Acker mit ein paar Ochsen pflügen würden. 
Die Frau hat am Land die Rolle klar getauscht? Darf ich auch eine Quelle fordern? 
Mein Gegenargument zu deinem Gegenargument ist die industrialisierte und technologisierte Landwirtschaft. 



> Gehaltsverhandlungen:
> Dass man als Mann eher vor einem Bär von Mann Respekt entwickelt als vor einer zierlichen Frau ist also Erziehung und nicht mehr? Aha! Das gehört zu den Punkten wo ich mich fragte, ob du es wirklich gelesen hast.
> "Soll man froh sein und keine Forderungen stellen". Wo hast du das nun wieder her? Ich habe erklärt dass Männer sich gegenseitig unter Druck setzen durch physische Eindrücke und du kommst auf so etwas? Das hat doch überhaupt keinen Zusammenhang.


Eben weil diese Männer sich von sowas beeindrucken lassen sind sie rückständig, sage ich offen und ehrlich. 
Mir wurde beigebracht jedem Respekt beizubringen. Und da ist es mir ehrlich gesagt egal ob das nun ein 150kg Bodybuilder ist, oder eine 50 kg Frau. Vielleicht bin ich zu fortschrittlich? 



> Dann DEINE Aussage mit dem Jungen der einer Frau weniger Verständnis einräumt. Das ist doch totaler Mist! Wie kommst du darauf? Dem ist ganz sicher nicht so. Eher das Gegenteil. Er hat nämlich nicht nur einen riesen Respekt vor ihr, sondern hat von ihr auch einen Großteil seiner Erziehung genossen.


Ja und? Wenn man sein Leben lang mitbekommt, dass der Mann arbeiten geht und für die Frau sorgt, wird man später sicher eine 180° Drehung machen und alles ganz anders angehen. 



> Jetzt der Teil mit dem Kinder bekommen:
> Wo findet da denn nun wieder eine Bestrafung statt? Diese Frauen hören freiwillig auf zu arbeiten und die Männer nicht, Punkt! Sie haben doch die Wahl. Muss man denn Kinder bekommen und Familie haben? Wer zwingt einem das auf? Niemand. Wo ist die Bestrafung und was für eine Belohnung sollte es deiner Ansicht nach geben, wenn man seinen Job kündigt?


Du wirfst mir vor nicht zu lesen, aber machst selbst das gleiche. Wie mit den Quellen schon, aber egal nicht wahr?  
Niemand zwingt es einem auf, aber würde jeder so denken und die Karriere der Familie vorziehen, tja, dann wäre unsere Gesellschaft so nicht mehr finanzierbar. 
Vergiss es, anscheinend bist du ein Vertreter von "Friss oder Stirb". Das Frauen dadurch, dass sie eben Kinder bekommen können, im Arbeitsleben benachteiligt werden, findest du also fair? Zum Glück gab und gibt es Menschen die schon etwas fortschrittlicher denken. 



> Der nächste Abschnitt, Erziehung und Pflege:
> Wieder sprichst du von "Frauen bestraft". Wo denn? Werden Männer die das tun denn nicht exakt im gleichen Maße "bestraft"? Meines Wissens nach schon. Falls ich mich irre, verbessere mich bitte, aber ich denke nicht.
> Dass man das anrechnen sollte, finde ich auch, da sind wir einer Meinung, allerdings beiden Geschlechtern.


Männer, die ohnehin schon ein höheres Einkommen haben, werden weniger durch Karenz oder Vaterschaftsurlaub "bestraft" als eine Frau. Die verdient ohnehin schon etwas weniger, und die Kindeserziehung wird nicht wirklich abgegolten. Das gilt selbstverständlich für beide Geschlechter. 



> Jetzt das mit den Vätern:
> Ist doch schon längst so! Wie will man denn heute noch eine Frau dazu zwingen, diesen Job zu übernehmen? Das Beispiel aus dem Stern zeigt es doch. Die Frauen entscheiden sich zu großen Teilen einfach eher dazu, freiwillig. Was soll Mann da denn machen? Sie nicht mehr ins Haus lassen, bis sie im Vorstand irgendeiner Firma sitzt? Das ist etwas dass die Frauen offensichtlich selbst wählen. Ich selbst war auch in Elternzeit. Mein Fazit: Meine Frau hat das von Anfang an besser gemacht als ich, egal wieviel Mühe ich mir gegeben habe. Auch haben die Kinder sich in vollkommen identischen Situationen oft eher meiner Frau zugewandt als mir. Ist aber auch okay. Erstens haben sie durch die Schwangerschaft bestimmt eine tiefere Verbindung zu ihr. Zum anderen würde ich als Kind auch lieber zu meiner hübschen, zärtlichen Mutter als zu meinem über zwei Meter großen, 110kg schweren Vater mit rauer Haut und Stimme rennen, wenn ich Nähe will. Bei ihr gibt's die weichesten Lippen der Welt, bei mir trockene Lippen und pieksende Bartstoppeln. Sie hat eine weiche, anschmiegsame Brust, ich eine harte, nicht zum kuscheln geeignet. Ihre Hände können Sie gut greifen, in meiner verschwinden die ihren und zudem ist es viel rauer.
> Also worauf ich hinaus will ist die Tatsache, dass sich das die Natur ausgedacht hat, genau wie das lernen und wachsen und fühlen. Solange Frauen nicht aussehen wie Männer und Männer keine Kinder gebären, Wird das auch weiterhin oft so sein, wie bei meinem Beispiel.


Viele Frauen machen es heute noch, weil sie es oft noch selbst erleben oder erlebt haben. Dadurch wird es als normal angesehen, nicht von allen, aber immer noch von genug Frauen. Mir gehts nicht darum dass das schlecht ist, mehr geht es einfach darum dass diese Frauen wahrscheinlich ähnlich viel (oder mehr) Zeit und Energie für diese Tätigkeiten aufwenden, aber das im Leben nie abgegolten bekommen. Von mir aus sollen es die Frauen machen, wenn sie wollen, aber dann bitte für den Dienst an der Gesellschaft auch belohnen. Ohne die Familie, die bei der Pflege hilft, würden nämlich weit mehr alte Menschen verwahrlosen, denn längst nicht jeder kann sich einen Platz im Pflegeheim leisten (zumal es so viele Plätze gar nicht gibt). 



> Der nächste Abschnitt:
> Ja, ich empfinde das so. Ich war bei allem was mit Geburt und Vorbereitung zu tun hat dabei und auch bei den ganzen Sachen danach. Dabei habe ich auch unglaublich viele andere Paare kennen gelernt. Bei genau einem einzigen ist klar der Vater die bessere Wahl. Beim Rest ist völlig wurscht wie viel Mühe sie sich geben, die Männer stinken alle gegen ihre Frauen ab. Die ehrgeizigen, wie auch die desinteressierten.
> Sie werden deshalb im Berufsleben benachteiligt? Wo denn? Das,mit den Prozenten hatten wir schon. Sieben Prozent. In genau diese soeben Prozent fallen die Frauen die freiwillig ihren Job hinschmeißen um Familie zu spielen. Würde es sich so bei Männern verhalten, wären sie es die weniger bekommen. Das ist schlicht und ergreifend Wirtschaft. Höheres Risiko gleich mögliche Kapitaleinbußen. Das will kein Unternehmen der Welt, ganz egal welches Geschlecht der Bewerber hat.
> Pension? Jetzt fällt mir das erst auf! Warum sagst du nicht einfach Rente? Oder machst du da Unterschiede? Egal! Hier verhält es sich beim Mann gleich! Bleibt er zuhause, Gibt's ebenso weniger. Also nichts mit benachteiligt.


Das mit der Wirtschaft habe ich schon verstanden, keine Sorge. Der mache ich hier weniger dem Vorwurf als dem Staat. Dem sollte nämlich etwas an Kindern liegen. 
Pension? Ich komme aus Österreich und da heißt es eben Pension, die sprachliche Barriere scheint größer zu sein als angenommen^^ 


> Dass di Frauen die zuhause am Herd standen so wenig wertschätzt, ist echt daneben. Ich verwendete ganz bewusst das,Wort "auch". Ohne die Frauen zuhause, wären die auf der Straße, mit den Forderungen, Doch überhaupt nicht so geworden! Wer hat denn diese fordernden Frauen erzogen und dafür gesorgt dass sie so werden? Genau diese Frauen hinter dem Herd! Nur auf eine Aktion erfolgt auch eine Reaktion! Denkst du plötzlich wurden Babys geboren die sofort demonstrieren wollten? Nein, diesen Kraftakt haben Frauen geleistet die vorzeige-Ehefrau, Hausfrau und Mutter sein mussten und zwar 24/7 und trotzdem eine neue Generation von Frauen geformt haben. Diese Frauen haben viel mehr geleistet als andere nach ihnen!


Ja, und die Emanzipation der Frau ging natürlich von Frauen am Herd aus. Genauso wie bei der Aufklärung damals. Da wurden sicher auch die Kinder von den benachteiligten Frauen in Sachen Bürgerrechte und Menschenrechte erzogen.


> Schon wieder kommst du mit Schuld! Nie gearbeitet? Jetzt schlägts dem Fass aber den Boden aus! Oben willst du dass diese "Knochenarbeit" honoriert wird und nun sind die Schuld die das tun? Du solltest dich mal entscheiden was du eigentlich willst!


Kannst du nicht sinnerfassend lesen? Ist es wirklich so schwer bei einem dir vielleicht im ersten Moment unklaren Wort ne Sekunde nachzudenken und aus dem Kontext zu erkennen was gemeint ist? Soll ich lieber "in einem Arbeitsverhältnis" schreiben damit auch du weißt was gemeint ist?
Ich schreibe gefühlte 10x das es mir unverständlich ist wie wenig Frauen für Erziehung und Pflege bekommen, wie hart und fordernd diese Aufgabe ist, und du hast natürlich keinen Plan was ich meine. Stellst du dich absichtlich so?



> Boxen:
> Wo bitte schreibe ich denn dass Frauen das nicht dürfen? Nirgendwo! Doppelmoral? Du wirfst mir etwas vor, das DU erfunden hast? Wie bezeichnest du denn das?


Meine Güte, so wichtig bist du nicht dass sich alles auf dich bezieht. Mir gehts um die gesellschaftliche Doppelmoral dass "sich prügelnde Frauen" irgendwie schlimmer sind als "sich prügelnde Männer". 


> Rechenbeispiel... Frauen finden Boxen oft doof und ihnen ist egal ob die Typen sich kloppen. Männern wäre das bei unschönen Frauen auch egal. Bei schönen allerdings würde es sie eher stören. Wenn wir eine Frau sehen, möchten wir sie aus dem Bauch raus verteidigen (Echt schlimm diese Benachteiligung, oder?). Wir sehen einfach nicht gern wie ihnen weh getan wird. Egal von wem. Das bedeutet aber geringeres Interesse seitens des Publikums und damit weniger Anreiz für diesen Sport. Klar dürfen sie, wenn sie möchten. Sehen, möchten wir das dann allerdings nicht.


Bitte hierfür Belege. Du forderst sie von mir, lieferst sie selbst nicht. Zum dritten Mal. Regst dich bei mir über sowas auf, machst es aber selbst nie. 
Ich will eine Frau, die für viel Geld in den Ring steigt, nicht verteidigen. Keine Ahnung wieso man das will. Die Frau kann sich vermutlich besser selbst verteidigen als wir. Genau das ist ein veraltetes Rollenbild. Der Mann als Beschützer, der Schaden von der Frau (damit meine ich das gesamte weibliche Geschlecht, nicht nur die Ehefrau oder Familie)fernhalten muss. 
Ich hab mir schon einige UFC-Kämpfe angesehen und mir ist es ehrlich egal ob es Frauen oder Männer sind. Und genug Männer wollten den Kampf zwischen Rousey und Holms sehen, also dieses "sehen möchten WIR das allerdings nicht" ist schon gewagt. Es war halt der Kampf nach Mayweather - Pacquiao der die Massen dieses Jahr am meisten elektrisiert hat.


----------



## DatMainboard (31. Dezember 2015)

.....


----------



## DatMainboard (31. Dezember 2015)

Angst vor Nazis? Hier auch.. die ganzen Skinheads die mich Tag für Tag belästigen.. die Seiten die mich bedrohen.. die Leute dir mir aus dem Weg gehen und mich wie Atommüll behandeln.
@Pinhead ja also Muslime hier zu integrieren, oder generell Ausländer ist nahezu unmöglich.. ist ja nicht so als würde jeder Pasta, Pizza und Döner essen.
Ich wollte eigentlich jeden Kommentar von den Befürwortern auseinander nehmen, aber ich vergesse das mal.
Ich finds traurig, das Menschen mit der legalen Version von Hakenkreuzen und Reichsadlern oberdrüber als Profilbild in diesem Forum Nährboden finden, und geliked werden.
Denkt ihr eigentlich dass die NSDAP damit geworben hat, das sie Krieg und Völkermord anzetteln wollen?
Die Leute die diese Partei wählten, hat auch Angst um ihre Existenz und um ihre Kinder.
Ich sehe immer nur "Die Flüchtlinge sind meistens keine Doktoren!!!", jaund?
Wir beuten diese Länder seit Jahren aus, und wenn ein paar hierher flüchten und rund 0,01% des Geldes was wir durch sie sparen/machen zurückhaben wollen, sagen alle das dass doch Sozialschmarotzer und Co sind.
Zu dem "Die haben ja Klamotten die intakt sind"-Argument: Was würde passieren wenn hier in Deutschland Krieg ausbricht? Ihr würdet auch mit eurem Smartphone und Co. fliehen. Was nützt dir dein Geld, wenn Terroristen vor deiner Haustür stehen, und dir das Ultimatum stellen, dass du entweder ihnen beitrittst und "Ungläubige" köpfst, oder du wirst geköpft.
Ihr seid zwar gegen den IS, aber was denkt ihr, was passiert mit Leuten, die keinen Besitz mehr haben, und vollkommen Perspektivlos sind, ein paar Kranken Terroristen aussetzt? Ihr füttert damit den IS, unzwar extrem.
Außerdem mit dem rechten Terrorproblem: Oh Mann... 
Mir ist klar das nicht jeder gefährdet ist, aber wenn hier vor jemandem Angst haben muss, dann vor Rechtsextrem. 900+ Anschläge gegenüber Flüchtlingsheime, 160 Menschen ermordet durch nachgewiesene Rechtsextreme (schafft man in diesem Land kaum) seit https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ia03DTw6ICQ) 1990.

"Linksextreme" zünden 5 Mülltonnen an, OH MEIN GOTT KRIEG OH MEIN GOTT!!! IRGENDWANN WERDEN SIE SOGAR HÄUSER ANZÜNDEN!!! HÄUSER?!?!??! *sarcasm off*


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2015)

Die Rennleitung würde die Vermeidung von Mehrfachpostings sehr begrüßen.
 Rechts oder Rechts getarnt? Ich ergreife mal keine Partei aber so manches findet auch in eigenen Reihen statt und Dank eines Buhmannes kann man schön den dunkelhäutigen Pete jedem in die Weste jubeln. Damit es jetzt nicht falsch rüber kommt könnte ich ja ein Wenig Terror betreiben den man dem IS zuschreiben würde. Generell ist es eine Zeit wo man derzeitig seine Opfer aussuchen kann.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (31. Dezember 2015)

DatMainboard schrieb:


> ...


Die achso friedlichen Linksextremen haben einen ganzen Leipziger Stadtteil regelrecht angezündet, und der Polizistenmord wurde von den auch gefeiert. 
Und ausländische Rechtsextreme haben in Deutschland mehr Menschen ermordet als deutsche Neonazis, schon mal was von den türkischen "Grauen Wölfen" gehört ?

Ja, die NSDAP hat damit geworben, Hitler hatte alles in "Mein Kampf" angekündigt ,nur war es damals vielen Leuten egal da die Weimarer Republik Ende der 20er/ Anfang der 30er kurz vor einen Bürgerkrieg stand. 


Und ja wir Europäer sind immer die bösen, wir beuten ihre Länder immer aus...
Und was hat das eiserne Kreuz mit dem Hakenkreuz zu tun ? Schon mal was vom Deutschen Kaiserreich oder noch weiter zurück von Preußen gehört ?


----------



## Cleriker (31. Dezember 2015)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Das ist eben der Nachteil von mobilen Geräten ohne Tastatur und dergleichen.
> 
> 
> Bestraft im Sinne von benachteiligt, im Berufsleben, in der Pension.
> ...



Ja, das geht aus meinem Text hervor. Weil es so ist. Meine Frau und ich standen doch wie so viele andere Paare auch vor der Überlegung wer bleibt zuhause. Sie hat sich sofort und ohne mit der Wimper zu zucken selbst vorgeschlagen. Heutzutage kann man sich das aussuchen. Also wer zuhause bleiben möchte, tut das aus freien Stücken. Bei der Pflege ist das nicht anders. Mir (und ich beziehe mich auf mich, weil ich ja nur für mich selbst zu 100% sprechen kann) reicht es wenn ich die 60 erreiche. Älter brauch ich nicht zu werden. Wenn also meine Kinder später mal sagen: "nö, verrecke doch" wäre ich nicht böse. Selbst stehe ich auch bald vor so einer Situation mit meinem Vater, der seit seiner Rente meint sich gehen zu lassen und immer schwerer zu werden. Ihm habe ich klar gesagt, dass wenn er sich nicht selbst pflegen kann, er schon mal drei Kreuze machen soll. Meiner Meinung nach ist es nicht die Aufgabe der jungen, die alten zu betreuen. Man wird alt, weil man sich dem Ende nähert. Das kann man auch einfach hinnehmen. Natürlich sehen das manche anders, aber das ist eben ihre freie Entscheidung und niemand zwingt sie dazu, also braucht es dafür auch keine Belohnung. Klingt vielleicht hart, aber sehe ich so. Und nein, das lässt sich nicht auf andere Situationen übertragen. Wenn Menschen durch schlimme Ereignisse oder dergleichen schon früh und unverschuldet auf Hilfe angewiesen sind, sehe ich das so wie jeder andere. Irgendwann im Alter muss dann aber auch mal Schluss sein.

Natürlich gibt es für fast alle Arbeiten auch passende Gerätschaften, aber die müssen erst einmal käuflich erworben werden. Dieses Kapital ist aber nicht jedem gegeben und wenn wir mal von der 0815 Situation ausgehen, dann sind nicht für alles spezielle Maschinen da. In der Regel sind Männer von Natuer her körperlich kräftiger und auf nichts anderes habe ich mich bezogen. Nehmen wir mal Holzhacken ohne besonderes Gerät. Der Traktor hat die Stämme abgekippt und du musst sie jetzt klein machen. Ich kann mir 50kg Scheiben sägen, diese auf einen Klotz legen und sie hacken, ohne weitere Hilfsmittel. Meine Frau müsste sich deutlich kleinere Stücke sägen, was auf mehr Arbeit und höhere Kosten hinauslaufen würde. Solche natürlichen Vorteile meinte ich. Deshalb macht das eher der Kerl als die Frau. Weil es wenn man die Wahl hat, oft sinnvoller erscheint. Zudem hab ich dich gefragt ob sie die Rollen getauscht hätten, denn das ist es was du damit ausdrückst.
Du beschwerst dich dass die Frau benachteiligt wird und weniger Geld bekommt und nennst dann die technologisierte Landwirtschaft als Argument für deinen Standpunkt? Wenn ein Mensch für eine Arbeit die ein anderer ohne Maschinen schafft, eben diese benötigt, ist das ein Nachteil und damit ein Grund für eine bestimmte Rollenverteilung. Das ist keine Benachteiligung, sondern logisch.

Männchen lassen sich von Alphamännchen beeindrucken/einschüchtern. Das hat nichts mit mangelndem Respekt vor der Frau zu tun. Der Personaler sitzt da und hat klare Vorstellungen was er maximal geben will. Frau und Mann verhandeln, aber die Frau ist oft vernünftiger unterwegs. Würde sie sich auf Teufel komm raus, entgegen jeder Vernunft, ihrem Verhandlungspartner gegenüber behaupten wollen wie es der Mann vielleicht tut, würde sie auch das gleiche erreichen. Genau das tun sie aber laut meinen Erfahrungen nicht. Sie sind meist einfach bedachter und weniger stur und hören früher auf zu pokern. Längst nicht alle, aber viele. Genau das sorgt aber auch dafür dass sie nicht so oft vor die Wand rennen wier ihre männlichen Mitstreiter. Also nicht wirklich ein Nachteil. Mit Rückständigkeit, oder Fortschrittlichkeit hat das nichts zu tun.

Ja, wird man. Ist es nicht so dass Kinder und Jugendliche gern gegen ihre Eltern rebellieren und genau das Gegenteil von dem anstreben, was ihre Eltern für sie angedacht haben? Das war früher auch schon so. Hierauf komme ich aber gleich nochmal zurück.

Wofür möchtest du eine Quelle? Dafür dass sie freiwillig zuhause bleiben? Die Antwort hast du dir doch soeben selbst gegeben. Würden sie es nicht tun, wäre unsere Gesellschaft nicht mehr finanzierbar, schreibst du. Auc, dass ich ein "friss oder stirb" Typ sei. Genau! Männer sind nämlich so. Schon seit tausenden von Jahren. Sie sind stur und selbstzerstörerisch und das auch noch von Natur aus. Viele Männer lassen es scheinbar drauf ankommen. (Mein Beispiel mit den ALten schlägt in die gleiche Kerbe) Das ist wie bei den Gehaltsverhandlungen. Die Frauen scheinen offensichtlich schneller mal nachzugeben, allein aus Vernunft.

Männer verdienen weniger weil sie anders verhandeln und ein geringeres Risiko (Familienbildung) darstellen. Das ist also nicht ungerechtfertigt und zudem nur ein 7% Unterschied. Es heißt allgemein dass Männer die Krank sind weicheier werden und Frauen da vielk härter im nehmen seien. Tja... dann bedeutet das aber auch dass sie weniger deshalb ausfallen und in der Zeit mehr Geld verdienen können und so die 7% eigentlich sogar noch kleiner werden. Männer werden weniger durch Vaterschaftsurlaub bestraft? Wie meinst du das? Zudem wird die Erziehung beim Mann ja auch nicht abgegolten. Also in diesem Punkt besteht doch bei den Geschlechtern die exakt gleiche Situation, oder nicht? Entweder verstehe ich dich falsch, oder ich stehe auf dem Schlauch. Bitte erläutere mir das nochmal.

Im nächsten Teil liest sich das so als wenn du der Meinung wärst dass die Erziehung grundsätzlich die Frau übernimmt und zuhause bleibt. Dem ist doch überhaupt nicht so. Ich meine damals ich ich zuhause war etwas von jedem vierten Mann in Deutschland gelesen zu haben, der in Vaterschaft geht. Hier willst du wieder dass "die Frauen" es abgegolten bekommen. Was ist denn mit den Männern? Du nennst immer die Frauen als Opfer, dabei beziehen sich diese Regelungen auf jeden Menschen in der Situiation. Egal welches Geschlecht er hat. Die Art wie du manche Dinge ausdrückst grenzt schon an Diskriminierung. Der Teil mit der Pflege und dem Verwahrlosen geht auch auf die eigene Einstellung zurück. Im ersten Teil dieses meines posts siehst du wie ich dazu stehe. Das ist alles kein Zwang. 

Wusste ich ja nicht, dass du aus Österreich kommst. Bei uns in D sind das zwei verschiedene Dinge. Punkt abgehakt.

Jetzt wirds spannend! Ich habe ein Stück weiter vorn geschreiben ich komme nochmal darauf zurück... jetzt. Du bist doch der Meinung dass man das was einem Vorgelebt wird auch weiterhin so praktiziert. Wie bitte kam es dann zur Emanzipation? Überleg dir mal wie das dann kommen konnte. ´Ja, das ging von der Erziehung der Frau hinterm Herd an ihre Kinder über. Wer bitte wenn nicht die Mutter die die Erziehung quasi allein bewerkstelligt hat, ist sonst dafür verantwortlich? Diese Mütter hinterm Herd haben ihren Töchtern beigebracht dass nur weil sie den Haushalt machen, sie noch lange nicht dumm, oder hörig sind. Sie haben den Anstoß gegeben. Wer sonst? Laut deiner Aussage ist das Kind ja nicht in der Lage sich anders zu verhalten als es dies vorgelebt bekommt.

Sinnerfassend lesen? Wir sind diesbezüglich einfach unterschiedlicher Meinung. Für mich macht dein gesamter Abschnitt keinen Sinn. Wenn ich ehrlich bin frage ich mich sogar ob du weißt was du da schreibst. Nehmen wir es ganz genau ist ein "Beschäftigungsverhältnis" nämlich nichts anderes als versklavung. Man ist der Sklave eines Unternehmens und du denkst die Menschen/Frauen die sich selbst zu Sklaven machen haben mehr Verständnis von Emanzipation? Das ist vielleicht Haarspalterei, aber dennoch nicht falsch. Du degradierst die andere Sorte Frauen einfach und meinst sie hätten nichts für die Frauen von heute getan. Im vorherigen Absatz dieses posts kannst du nachlesen was ich davon halte und warum ich deine Aussage diesbezüglich nicht nachvollziehen kann.

Ich beziehe alles nur auf mich? Das liegt vielleicht daran dass wir beide einen Dialog führen und du mich zitierst und dann fragst warum Frauen sich nicht schlagen dürfen. In dem Kontext deutest du an dass ich dies ausgedrückt hätte und das habe ich nicht. Mehr wollte ich damit nicht sagen.
Gesellschaftliche Doppelmoral? Medienanstalten interessieren sich ausschließlich für eins: Geld! und zwar in Massen. Würde es eine größere Nachfrage an Frauenkämpfen geben, würden wir diese direkt und ohne warten präsentiert bekommen. Mal darüber nachgedacht dass viele Frauen sich einfach nicht die Köpfe einschlagen wollen und es demnach darüber auch weniger zu berichten gibt? Der Markt bestimmt so etwas und nichts anderes. Wird es nicht so viel gezeigt, dann weil die Nachfrage nicht da ist und das bestätigt meine Aussage, dass die Menschen das eben nicht sehen wollen. Das ist einfach geschlussfolgert und hat mit Doppelmoral nichts am Hut. Wenn ein anderer Kerl hopps geht, egal. Wenn eine Frau leidet, nicht egal. Das macht schon mein natürlicher Instinkt. Noch bevor Gwissen und Sinn für Gleichberechtigung greifen. Wenn du jemanden einen Vorwurf machen möchtest, dann Mutter Natur die dafür gesorgt hat dass ich Frauen lieber mag als Männer.
Du sagst du hast keine Ahnung warum. Dann wirst du es auch nie verstehen. Die Medien selbst sind meine Belege und die Art unserer Fortpflanzung. 
Ob es dich entsetzt oder nicht, aber ich kann auch weniger gut sehen wenn jemand ein Kind verkloppt als einen Erwachsenen. Das gehört aber sicherlich auch zu den Dingen die du nicht verstehen kannst.

So, jetzt muss ich mich erneut bei der Moderation und den anderen hier entschuldigen. Eigentlich wollte ich hier ja nicht mehr auf dieses Thema eingehen, aber es einfach so stehen lassen wollte ich auch nicht. (Männer sind stur und selbstzerstörerisch, siehst du?) Bitte lass uns wenn überhaupt den Rest per pm diskutieren.
Sorry an alle die sich gestört fühlen.


----------



## Husalah (31. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wenn also meine Kinder später mal sagen: "nö, verrecke doch" wäre ich nicht böse. Selbst stehe ich auch bald vor so einer Situation mit meinem Vater, der seit seiner Rente meint sich gehen zu lassen und immer schwerer zu werden. Ihm habe ich klar gesagt, dass wenn er sich nicht selbst pflegen kann, er schon mal drei Kreuze machen soll. Meiner Meinung nach ist es nicht die Aufgabe der jungen, die alten zu betreuen. Man wird alt, weil man sich dem Ende nähert. Das kann man auch einfach hinnehmen. Natürlich sehen das manche anders, aber das ist eben ihre freie Entscheidung und niemand zwingt sie dazu, also braucht es dafür auch keine Belohnung. Klingt vielleicht hart, aber sehe ich so. Und nein, das lässt sich nicht auf andere Situationen übertragen. Wenn Menschen durch schlimme Ereignisse oder dergleichen schon früh und unverschuldet auf Hilfe angewiesen sind, sehe ich das so wie jeder andere. Irgendwann im Alter muss dann aber auch mal Schluss sein.



Tut mir leid das du den Wert einer Familie offensichtlich nie kennenlernen durftest, hoffe du hast andere Dinge im Leben gefunden, die diesen Platz ausfüllen können. 
Mal ganz im ernst, du kommst völlig Schutzlos auf die Welt, deine Eltern haben sich dann ja auch nicht gedacht "Hmmm zwar ganz niedlich der Wurm, aber offensichtlich kann er nicht alleine für sich sorgen und wird nur kosten verursachen, es wäre für uns alle das beste ihn einfach auf der Stelle verrecken zu lassen" 
Ich bin garnicht auf eine Konfrontation aus, ich bin einfach nur erschrocken wie man zwischenmenschlichen Beziehungen, Verantwortungen usw. so wenig Raum geben kann, vor allem was die Alternativen davon sein sollen. Ich bin teil eines Verbundes aus einer Hand voll Personen und eines Hundes, die alles - aber wirklich alles in Kauf nehmen würden damit keiner zurückgelassen wird. Meine Oma befindet sich in einem Altenheim, aber weil sie aufgrund ihrer Demenz zur Gefahr für sich und das Leben meines Opa´s wurde. (Hallo @ Wir stehen um 4 Uhr in der Nacht auf und stapeln Dinge auf der Heißen Herdplatte, weil das Gehirn schlapp macht und es sich im Kinheitsstadium befindet) Aber zum Glück gibt es Pflegestationen die dem gerecht werden können und damit eine Alternative darstellen. Sich zu denken "Scheiss drauf, hoffentlich beißt du ins Gras" wäre niemals eine Alternative. Du hast es doch diesen Menschen zu verdanken das du überhaupt auf solche Gedanken kommen kannst...Bin Sprachlos...Traurig das man in der eigenen Familie solche Grenzen zieht und nen Kosten/Nutzen Faktor draus macht.


----------



## floppyexe (31. Dezember 2015)

DatMainboard schrieb:


> Wir beuten diese Länder seit Jahren aus


Ich nicht. Im Übrigen: wer ist wir. Stelle hier bitte nicht die gesamte Menschheit als "WIR" dar. Oder erläutere es umfassend.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=jT4vlvUP2Vc


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Dezember 2015)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die achso friedlichen Linksextremen haben einen ganzen Leipziger Stadtteil regelrecht angezündet, und der Polizistenmord wurde von den auch gefeiert.
> Und ausländische Rechtsextreme haben in Deutschland mehr Menschen ermordet als deutsche Neonazis, schon mal was von den türkischen "Grauen Wölfen" gehört ?


Da würde ich gerne mal einen Link zu sehen. Und Du meinst also, dass man linksextreme Deppen damit bekämpft, dass man Flüchtlingsheime anzündet und Ausländer verprügelt, oder wie soll ich diese Vergleiche verstehen? In diesem Staat werden jegliche Extremen bekämt, die linken, ie die rechten, wie religiöse Fanatiker. Aber nur weil die einen durchgeknallt sind, ist das keine Legitimation für andre. Was für eine absurde Argumentation. Das, was die NSU heute ist, war die RAF früher. UNd vergleiche bitte mal den Aufwand, der vor vierzig Jahren gegen die RAF betrieben wurde mit der Ermittlungsverschleierung gegen die NSU.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und ja wir Europäer sind immer die bösen, wir beuten ihre Länder immer aus...


Kolonialismus, vergessen? Nachdem das Osmanische Reich in die Knie gezwungen wurde, hatten die christlichen Europäer keinen Gegner mehr und benahmen sich über Jahrhunderte wie die Schweine. Hundertmillionenfacher Sklavenhandel, Krieg, Ausbeutung. Das zieht sich bis heute, ist die UN nichts weiter als eine festgeschriebene Weltordnung, die den alten Kolonialmächten über den Sicherheitsrat weitgehende Befügnisse über andere Länder einräumt.



floppyexe schrieb:


> Ich nicht. Im Übrigen: wer ist wir. Stelle hier  bitte nicht die gesamte Menschheit als "WIR" dar. Oder erläutere es  umfassend.


Im Einzelfall mag das funktionieren, aber alleine schon der Kauf der meisten Produkte in unseren Geschäften schließt massive Ausbeutung in anderen Ländern mit ein.


----------



## Pittermann (31. Dezember 2015)

Husalah schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.
Hinzu kommt noch, dass auch alte Menschen, die nicht mehr arbeiten, ein wertvoller Teil der Gesellschaft sein können. Von Menschen, die 70, 80 Jahre Erfahrungen gesammelt haben und Dinge erlebt haben, die wir uns nicht mal vorstellen können, kann man unglaublich viel lernen. Solange sie nicht bei Pegida mitrennen, zumindest.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Dezember 2015)

Husalah schrieb:


> Tut mir leid das du den Wert einer Familie offensichtlich nie kennenlernen durftest....


Das ist ein typischer dieser Werte, die in unserer Gesellschaft nicht verloren gehen, aber immer  geringer geschätzt werden. 
Da können die Flüchtlinge, Asylanten und Einwanderer dem einen oder anderem komsumgetriebenem Eingeborenem 
durchaus ein wenig die Augen öffnen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (31. Dezember 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da würde ich gerne mal einen Link zu sehen. Und Du meinst also, dass man linksextreme Deppen damit bekämpft, dass man Flüchtlingsheime anzündet und Ausländer verprügelt, oder wie soll ich diese Vergleiche verstehen? In diesem Staat werden jegliche Extremen bekämt, die linken, ie die rechten, wie religiöse Fanatiker. Aber nur weil die einen durchgeknallt sind, ist das keine Legitimation für andre. Was für eine absurde Argumentation. Das, was die NSU heute ist, war die RAF früher. UNd vergleiche bitte mal den Aufwand, der vor vierzig Jahren gegen die RAF betrieben wurde mit der Ermittlungsverschleierung gegen die NSU.


Die meisten Opfer der grauen Wölfe sind bisher auch Ausländer, und die sind auch eher in der Türkei aktiv. Trotzdem haben sie mehr Menschen ermordet als der NSU. 
Nein, in diesem Staat werden linke Extremisten nicht bekämpft, oder warum konnten sie denn sonst in Leipzig randalieren ?




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kolonialismus, vergessen? Nachdem das Osmanische Reich in die Knie gezwungen wurde, hatten die christlichen Europäer keinen Gegner mehr und benahmen sich über Jahrhunderte wie die Schweine. Hundertmillionenfacher Sklavenhandel, Krieg, Ausbeutung. Das zieht sich bis heute, ist die UN nichts weiter als eine festgeschriebene Weltordnung, die den alten Kolonialmächten über den Sicherheitsrat weitgehende Befügnisse über andere Länder einräumt.


Dieser Selbsthass ist echt erschreckend. Die Afrikaner sind seit Jahrzehnten unabhängig aber trotzdem haben sie noch keine funktionierende Wirtschaft, aber daran sind immer die bösen "Weißen Teufel" schuld oder ?




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Im Einzelfall mag das funktionieren, aber alleine schon der Kauf der meisten Produkte in unseren Geschäften schließt massive Ausbeutung in anderen Ländern mit ein.



Sollen wir nun auf alles verzichten, nur damit sich jemand moralisch überlegen fühlen kann, obwohl alles so bleibt wie es ist ?


----------



## Husalah (31. Dezember 2015)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Dieser Selbsthass ist echt erschreckend. Die Afrikaner sind seit Jahrzehnten unabhängig aber trotzdem haben sie noch keine funktionierende Wirtschaft, aber daran sind immer die bösen "Weißen Teufel" schuld oder ?



Deine Bildungslücken sind erschreckend, bei Afrika von einer Unabhängigkeit zu sprechen weil sie nichtmehr versklavt sind, ist ein Witz.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (31. Dezember 2015)

Husalah schrieb:


> Deine Bildungslücken sind erschreckend, bei Afrika von einer Unabhängigkeit zu sprechen weil sie nichtmehr versklavt sind, ist ein Witz.


Daran sind sie selbst schuld, wenn sie sich von China jetzt erneut zu Marionetten machen lassen.


----------



## Husalah (31. Dezember 2015)

So einfach funktioniert das in deiner Welt ? Es sind übrigens die wegfallenden Zölle mit der EU die das größte Wirtschaftliche Problem für die Bevölkerung darstellen, oder das selbst unsere "Entwicklungshilfe" mehr als den doppelten Geldbetrag aus dem Kontinent zieht als es ihm bringen würde. 
Ist doch klasse das du dir die Welt auf Bild Niveau beantworten kannst und dadurch viele Vorurteile entwickelt hast, aber bitte verschon doch deine Mitmenschen mit diesen, oder bilde dich als genetisch prädestinierter weißer mit Zugang zur Bildung der du doch bist...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (31. Dezember 2015)

Husalah schrieb:


> So einfach funktioniert das in deiner Welt ? Es sind übrigens die wegfallenden Zölle mit der EU die das größte Wirtschaftliche Problem für die Bevölkerung darstellen, oder das selbst unsere "Entwicklungshilfe" mehr als den doppelten Geldbetrag aus dem Kontinent zieht als es ihm bringen würde.
> Ist doch klasse das du dir die Welt auf Bild Niveau beantworten kannst und dadurch viele Vorurteile entwickelt hast, aber bitte verschon doch deine Mitmenschen mit diesen, oder bilde dich als genetisch prädestinierter weißer mit Zugang zur Bildung der du doch bist...



Wenn sie sich so ein Freihandelsabkommen aufdrängen lassen sind sie selbst schuld. Genauso wie wir schuld sind wenn wir TTIP kriegen, da wir eben diese Politiker gewählt haben. 

Und was sollen wir denn sonst machen ? Auf alles verzichten ? Oder alle Afrikaner nach Europa holen ? Wir können ihnen helfen, aber eine Wirtschaft müssen sie aus eigener Kraft aufstellen !


----------



## Husalah (31. Dezember 2015)

Genieß doch bitte einfach deinen "Wohlstand" und red übers Wetter oder so, dein Zynismus ist unheimlich anstrengend.
P.S. Google mal den Namen Thomas Sankara, dann kannst du sehen wie unsere Interessen immer der Entwicklung Afrikas einen riegel vorschieben.


----------



## Seeefe (31. Dezember 2015)

@Computer sagt Nein

Nur zur Info: politische Unabhängigkeit =/= wirtschaftliche Unabhängigkeit. 

Es sind alles westliche Unternehmen, welche dort unten ihren Profit auf Kosten des Kontinents erzeugen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Dezember 2015)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die meisten Opfer der grauen Wölfe sind bisher auch Ausländer, und die sind auch eher in der Türkei aktiv. Trotzdem haben sie mehr Menschen ermordet als der NSU.
> Nein, in diesem Staat werden linke Extremisten nicht bekämpft, oder warum konnten sie denn sonst in Leipzig randalieren ?


Ist das politisch organisierter Mord, oder sind es Familien Fehden? Da solltest Du differenzieren. Das organiserte Verbrechen ist der nächste dicke Brocken. Auch viel schlimmer, als die offensichtlichen Morde von Rechts. Der Staat hat gegen alles zu kämpf und rechtfertigt das eine nicht mit dem anderen. Es ist unabhängig voneinander.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Dieser Selbsthass ist echt erschreckend. Die Afrikaner sind seit Jahrzehnten unabhängig aber trotzdem haben sie noch keine funktionierende Wirtschaft, aber daran sind immer die bösen "Weißen Teufel" schuld oder ?


Wo habe ich von "weißen Teufeln" gesprochen? Was ist das für eine merkwürdige rassistische Denkwelt, in der Du Dich bewegst? Wie lange haben wir benötigt? Dreihundert Jahre? Wie lange braucht China, mit harten, diktatorischen Methoden?  50 Jahre, oder eher länger? Wie sind dagegen die Strukturen in Afrika. Lies Dich mal in die Verschuldungskrise Afrikas in den achziger Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts ein, dann verstehst Du vielleicht ein wenig. Es geht um die Fratze des Kapitalismus, dass ist eine Kulturfrage, keine der Herkunft. 



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Sollen wir nun auf alles verzichten, nur damit sich jemand moralisch überlegen fühlen kann, obwohl alles so bleibt wie es ist ?


Wie wäre es z.B., faire Stundenlöhne zu bezahlen und andere Menschen nicht 12h für 2,-€ buckeln zulassen. Das würde am Endpreis kaum etwas ändern. Der größte Teil fließt in der Taschen der Modelabels, des Handels etc. Da kann man gut ansetzen, aber die alte Entwicklungshilfe und moderne Strukturen sorgen dafür, dass wir weiter auf Kosten der dritten Welt leben. Das sind für uns ein paar Prozent Gewinn, für die Dritte Welt ist es massive Ausbeutung. 

Der Egoismus in der Welt kotzt mich an. Der ist übrigens nicht Herkunfts gebunden. Aber wer hat, hat meist auch mehr Egoismus. Nächstenliebe findet sich eher bei den ärmsten. Die Pediga Deppen wollen doch nur den Ärmsten auf der Welt die letzten Kröten zum Überleben nehmen, um ihre Eigene Unfähigkeit in diesem System bestehen zu können, zu kaschieren, um es plakativ und provokativ zusammezufassen.


----------



## Cleriker (31. Dezember 2015)

Husalah schrieb:


> Tut mir leid das du den Wert einer Familie offensichtlich nie kennenlernen durftest, hoffe du hast andere Dinge im Leben gefunden, die diesen Platz ausfüllen können.
> Mal ganz im ernst, du kommst völlig Schutzlos auf die Welt, deine Eltern haben sich dann ja auch nicht gedacht "Hmmm zwar ganz niedlich der Wurm, aber offensichtlich kann er nicht alleine für sich sorgen und wird nur kosten verursachen, es wäre für uns alle das beste ihn einfach auf der Stelle verrecken zu lassen"
> Ich bin garnicht auf eine Konfrontation aus, ich bin einfach nur erschrocken wie man zwischenmenschlichen Beziehungen, Verantwortungen usw. so wenig Raum geben kann, vor allem was die Alternativen davon sein sollen. Ich bin teil eines Verbundes aus einer Hand voll Personen und eines Hundes, die alles - aber wirklich alles in Kauf nehmen würden damit keiner zurückgelassen wird. Meine Oma befindet sich in einem Altenheim, aber weil sie aufgrund ihrer Demenz zur Gefahr für sich und das Leben meines Opa´s wurde. (Hallo @ Wir stehen um 4 Uhr in der Nacht auf und stapeln Dinge auf der Heißen Herdplatte, weil das Gehirn schlapp macht und es sich im Kinheitsstadium befindet) Aber zum Glück gibt es Pflegestationen die dem gerecht werden können und damit eine Alternative darstellen. Sich zu denken "Scheiss drauf, hoffentlich beißt du ins Gras" wäre niemals eine Alternative. Du hast es doch diesen Menschen zu verdanken das du überhaupt auf solche Gedanken kommen kannst...Bin Sprachlos...Traurig das man in der eigenen Familie solche Grenzen zieht und nen Kosten/Nutzen Faktor draus macht.


Jetzt frage ich dich mal, wie du auf den ersten Satz kommst? Ich bin sogar aufgewachsen, mit vielen Familienmitgliedern unter einem Dach, inklusive der Groß- und Urgroßeltern. Den Wert den Diese Personen haben können, weiß ich durchaus zu beurteilen. Jedoch setzt deshalb nicht mein Verstand aus. Was bringt dir beispielsweise eine Oma im Altersheim die dich nicht mehr erkennt? Nichts. Davon hat niemand etwas. Wahrscheinlich nicht einmal die Oma selbst. Das ist doch einfach der Gang der Natur. Wenn ich unsere Bevölkerungspyramide sehe wird mir bange. Immer mehr alte und weniger Nachwuchs. Zuwanderung kann das kurzzeitig verbessern, auf Dauer bringt das aber nichts. Wenn diese auch alle mal alt sind, stehen wir wieder da wie momentan. Es ist einfach nicht langfristig möglich dass wir immer älter werden.



Pittermann schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.
> Hinzu kommt noch, dass auch alte Menschen, die nicht mehr arbeiten, ein wertvoller Teil der Gesellschaft sein können. Von Menschen, die 70, 80 Jahre Erfahrungen gesammelt haben und Dinge erlebt haben, die wir uns nicht mal vorstellen können, kann man unglaublich viel lernen. Solange sie nicht bei Pegida mitrennen, zumindest.



Natürlich sind sie das, ich habe das auch niemals in meinem Leben anders wahrgenommen. Was aber hat es für einen Sinn, wenn wir nur noch alte haben? Wenn auf jeden jungen, drei alte kommen? Keinen. Das muss einem einfach klar sein. 


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist typischer dieser Werte, die in unserer Gesellschaft nicht verloren gehen, aber immer  geringer geschätzt werden.
> Da können die Flüchtlinge, Asylanten und Einwanderer dem einen oder anderem komsumgetriebenem Eingeborenem
> durchaus ein wenig die Augen öffnen.


Wer schätzt diese denn gering? Ich habe meinen Vorfahren immer zugehört und ihnen Respekt entgegen gebracht. Das was du hier von dir gibst sehe ich in diesem Zusammenhang als Angriff und Verleumdung an. Das ist auch was ich im Zusammenhang mit dem Link meinte. Ihr beleuchtet zu wenig und steckt Menschen zu schnell in irgendwelche Schubladen. Einer versteht nicht ganz was ich schreibe und gleich zwei weitere stimmen ein, ohne es zu hinterfragen. 
Wenn wir unnötig viele alte und schwache haben, müssen die jungen sie durchfüttern oder finanzieren. Wo kommt das Geld her, wenn sie immer weniger vom Gehalt übrig behalten wegen der renten? Was bleibt? Selbst die Pflege übernehmen. Also kein Gehalt mehr und unberechenbar Fachwissen. Also schlechte Pflege. Wer muss die pflegenden finanzieren? Alle anderen, ihnen bleibt also nochmals weniger. Mit jedem Pflegefall wird es schlimmer. Wie soll das funktionieren? Irgendwo muss die Grenze gezogen werden. Ich schreibe ja auch niemanden vor das ebenso zu handhaben, Aber wer sich dafür entscheidet, trägt Verantwortung für alle anderen. Diese Person ist in meinen Augen sehr egoistisch. Nur um sich nicht verabschieden zu wollen und so zu tun als wenn der Tod ewig wartet, ist nichts anderes. So schwer das für manche zu verstehen zu sein scheint, aber der tot gehört zum Leben. Ihn unnötig hinaus zu ziehen ist nicht hilfreich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Wer schätzt diese denn gering?


Wenn ich sehe, wieviel Menschen in meinem Freundes-. Bekannten- und Kollegenkreis mit ihrer Familie gebrochen haben und ziemlich verensamen, dann wäre an der einen ode randeren Stelle ein engerer Verbund sehr hilfreich. Der Grat zwischen Last und Beeinflussung auf der einen Seite und Fürsorge und Liebe auf der anderen ist schmal, aber viele haben heute verlernt, Kompromisse zu schließen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (31. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker deine Worte sind echt hart. Erinnert mich an das Euthanasie Programm. Da sollten auch die unnützen "weggemacht" werden. 

Ps. Ich arbeite als Fachkraft in der Altenpflege, und kann mir da sicherlich ein gutes Bild über das Thema machen. Demente haben auch ihre klaren Momente. Und es ist unerhört das jemand anderes über das Leben eines anderen Menschen der noch Lebensfähig ist entscheiden soll


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (31. Dezember 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ist das politisch organisierter Mord, oder sind es Familien Fehden? Da solltest Du differenzieren. Das organiserte Verbrechen ist der nächste dicke Brocken. Auch viel schlimmer, als die offensichtlichen Morde von Rechts. Der Staat hat gegen alles zu kämpf und rechtfertigt das eine nicht mit dem anderen. Es ist unabhängig voneinander.
> Das sind rassistische Morde, vor allem an Kurden.
> In der Türkei werden sie durch die MHP und auch durch die AKP unterstützt.
> 
> ...



Ich hab es mal als blauen Text ergänzt


----------



## Cleriker (31. Dezember 2015)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Cleriker deine Worte sind echt hart. Erinnert mich an das Euthanasie Programm. Da sollten auch die unnützen "weggemacht" werden.
> 
> Ps. Ich arbeite als Fachkraft in der Altenpflege, und kann mir da sicherlich ein gutes Bild über das Thema machen. Demente haben auch ihre klaren Momente. Und es ist unerhört das jemand anderes über das Leben eines anderen Menschen der noch Lebensfähig ist entscheiden soll



Wer entscheidet denn deiner Meinung nach? Ganz einfach, die Natur! Gott, wenn du so willst. 

Dass du hundertjährige im Altenheim, oder zuhause mit Euthanasie gleichstellst finde ich wieder krass. Das war das dümmste was zu erwarten war. Es geht nicht darum alles was "Last" erzeugt wegzumachen. Es geht mir um das Alter vieler Menschen und den Sinn darin sie mit Gewalt am Leben zu erhalten.

Ich fände etwas wie "wer Selbst Kinder in die Welt setzt, hat im Alter Anspruch auf Pflege", oder so ganz sinnvoll. 

Meines Erachtens nach Macht es einfach keinen Sinn unnötig alt zu werden. Warum werden wir denn alt? Um unsere Kinder groß zu ziehen! User Aufgabe ist es eine neue Generation heran zu ziehen. Ihre (nicht mehr unsere) Aufgabe ist dann die nächste. Als Opa dem Enkel noch was beizubringen ist toll, aber nicht unbedingt nötig. Drüber war man mit 50-60 der Akte Opa. Heute ist Mann 80-100 und bekommt seit 40 Jahren Rente. Das ist schlicht und ergreifend "unnötig" lang und kontraproduktiv.


----------



## Verminaard (31. Dezember 2015)

*Cleriker* ich verstehe glaube ich deine Einstellung ganz gut.

Das Problem, sofern man es als ein solches nennen kann, ist aber das der Mensch die Evolution mit seiner Solidaritaet und Sozialverhalten komplett aushebelt.
Wo ziehst du jetzt hier die Grenzen? Klar das immer mehr alte Menschen bei einer Gesellschaft wie wir sie haben ein Ungleichgewicht schafft.
In anderen Teilen der Erde sieht es aber anders aus. Da gibt es durchaus mehr junge als alte Menschen.
Was tun?
Die Alten ab einem gewissen Alter nicht mehr unterstuzetzen? Wie legst du das Alter fest? Wir haben bei uns 2 Partnerunernehmer die eng mit unserem Betrieb zusammenarbeiten, wo die Chefs 70+ sind und wichtige Aufgaben innehaben, sprich wenn die mal aufhoeren, sind die Partnerschaften mit unserem Betrieb auch weg.
Ich kenne aber genauso alte Menschen die mit knapp ueber 60 kaum ohne Hilfe zurechtkommen.
Was ist dann mit jungen Menschen die ohne Pflege und Hilfe nicht ueberleben koennten?

Rational gesehen, muesste man hier konsequent Hilfe einstellen. Jeder der sich nicht selbst versorgen kann hat halt Pech gehabt.
Das muesste aber soweit gehen, das die Gesellschaft auch keine Nachkommen von Personen die nicht fuer sich selbst aufkommen koennen, finanzieren sollten.

Willst du das wirklich?
Ich nicht!
Ich bin irgendwie froh ueber das Sozialverhalten der Menschen, auch wenn man ueber einige Sachen nachdenken kann/soll/muss.


----------



## Cleriker (31. Dezember 2015)

Kinder die nicht für sich selbst sorgen können, sind nicht egoistisch. Es geht mir auch nicht darum meinen 30 jährigen Nachbarn der im Rollstuhl Geländer ist zu "entsorgen". Das habe ich auch im allerersten Kommentar meinerseits versucht zu klären. Es geht mir ganz primär um "zu" alte.

Warum sind deine Partner denn mit 70+ noch Chef? Warum haben sie sich keinen Nachfolger gesucht? Da fallen mir spontan zwei Dinge ein. Erstens Karriere vor Kinder gestellt, egoistisch. Zweitens nicht verzichten wollen, auch egoistisch.
Es gibt sicher noch viele andere Gründe, Aber sind diese auch nachvollziehbar für mich? Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2015)

Hier hat der Mensch nur noch den Menschen zu fürchten, in der freien Wildbahn hat alles eine " Nahrungskette " ( klingt zwar hart ist aber so ). Generell sollte man erworbene Freiheiten nicht aufgeben auch nicht in Teilbereichen


----------



## Verminaard (31. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Kinder die nicht für sich selbst sorgen können, sind nicht egoistisch. Es geht mir auch nicht darum meinen 30 jährigen Nachbarn der im Rollstuhl Geländer ist zu "entsorgen". Das habe ich auch im allerersten Kommentar meinerseits versucht zu klären. Es geht mir ganz primär um "zu" alte.



Das verstehe ich jetzt nicht ganz.
Wieso findest du jetzt Alte oder zu Alte Menschen schlimmer als junge Menschen die nicht ohne Pflege und Hilfe auskommen?

Wenn du wirklich so rational denkst, ist doch der Junge der ueblere Faktor, da er wahrscheinlich laenger leben wird.

Oder denkst du weil der Alte ja sein Leben schon gelebt hat?
Verstehe ich nicht ganz.


----------



## turbosnake (31. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Warum sind deine Partner denn mit 70+ noch Chef? Warum haben sie sich keinen Nachfolger gesucht? Da fallen mir spontan zwei Dinge ein. Erstens Karriere vor Kinder gestellt, egoistisch. Zweitens nicht verzichten wollen, auch egoistisch.
> Es gibt sicher noch viele andere Gründe, Aber sind diese auch nachvollziehbar für mich? Keine Ahnung.


Sie wollen weiter arbeiten und haben keine Lust haben sich wie dein Vater gehen zu lassen.
Und das sie weiter Chef sind schließt nicht aus das eine Familie haben.


----------



## Cleriker (31. Dezember 2015)

Exakt das! Der 30 jährige kann ja trotzdem noch seinen Anteil leisten und selbst wenn nicht, hat er sein "Pensum" in meinen Augen noch vor sich. Der alte will aber nur aus Egoismus seinen Platz nicht räumen. Da sehe ich den Unterschied. 
Hast du mal den 200 Jahre Mann geschaut? Der drückt meine Gedanken recht gut aus.

Allgemein wurde ich gern mal erfahren, was jeder hier sich von seinem Leben vorstellt. Was ist euer Lebenssinn? Was habt ihr euch gedacht, als ihr euch als Kinder das erste Mal Gedanken zu eurer Sterblichkeit gemacht habt? Ich habe mir persönlich diese Frage mit 10 gestellt und seither immer wieder neu betrachtet. Jedoch komme ich immer auf das gleiche Ergebnis.


----------



## Verminaard (31. Dezember 2015)

Auf was sollen die denn verzichten wollen, wenn die Kinder eigene Wege eingeschlagen haben?

Wieso sollten Menschen nicht auch noch im hohen Alter arbeiten gehen, sofern ihnen das Spass macht und sie fit dafuer sind?
Es gibt halt Berufe die sowas ermoeglichen. Andere, wo man vor allem koerperliche Anstrengungen hat bzw. gehabt hat, lassen sowas nicht wirklich zu.

edit, da zeitgleicher Post.

Also du bist der Meinung das jeder Mensch nur eine gewisse Zeit auf der Erde zur verfuegung hat, habe ich das jetzt richtig verstanden?
Und jeder Mensch sollte ab einem gewissen Alter, egal ob er Pflegefall ist, normaler Renter, oder sogar noch Leistungstraeger, einfach abtreten?


Du nimmst hier ein Szenario aus einem Film.
Deine Anschauung, wenn ich das jetzt richtig verstanden habe, wurde auch schon in Filmen verarbeitet, wo Menschen bewusst nur eine gewisse Zeitspanne zur verfuegung haben.

Wenn du das erstrebenswert findest, bitte.

Ich finde es vermessen, den Leuten vorschreiben zu wollen, wie lange sie zu leben haben.
Ich fuer meinen Teil hab Spass an meinem Leben, auch wenn ich mich nicht zur gesellschaftlichen Eltie zaehle und ich ein sehr ueberschaubares Einkommen habe.
Ich haette nichts gegen sehr alt zu werden, sofern ich noch halbwegs klar im Kopf bin, auch gerne 150+++.

Wenn du der Meinung bist, das du mit 60 genug vom Leben hast, ist es deine persoenliche Sache.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Dezember 2015)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das sind rassistische Morde, vor allem an Kurden.
> In der Türkei werden sie durch die MHP und auch durch die AKP unterstützt.


Stammesfehden, darum geht es. Und die Polizei macht nichts? Glaube ich nicht.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ohne den Kapitalismus würdest du heute hier nicht  schreiben können, wie super Sozialismus und Kommunismus funktionieren  sah man im ehemaligen Ostblock.
> Und China ist mittlerweile auch kapitalistisch aber mit einer kommunistischen Diktatur..


Kennst Du noch den Begriff "soziale Marktwirkschaft"? War eine schöne Zeit und es gab hier alles




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich sehe selten Nächstenliebe unter Flüchtlingen, eher starken (religiösen) Rassismus. .


Zu welchem Kulturkreis gehört die Nächstenliebe? Und wie bringt man sinnvolle Konzepte anderen nahe? Durch das Schwert, durch ausgrenzung oder durch vorleben?


----------



## Cleriker (31. Dezember 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Auf was sollen die denn verzichten wollen, wenn die Kinder eigene Wege eingeschlagen haben?
> 
> Wieso sollten Menschen nicht auch noch im hohen Alter arbeiten gehen, sofern ihnen das Spass macht und sie fit dafuer sind?
> Es gibt halt Berufe die sowas ermoeglichen. Andere, wo man vor allem koerperliche Anstrengungen hat bzw. gehabt hat, lassen sowas nicht wirklich zu.


Hey, wir driften ab. Sind diese von dir genannten denn Pflege bedürftig? Ich denke nicht. Behaltet doch mal den Anfang der Ausführungen um die es geht im Fokus. Selbstversorger sind doch überhaupt nicht gemeint.

Edit, Wegen deinem edit
Nein, eben nicht. Mir geht es ausschließlich um Menschen denen die Natur bereits ihr Ende vorgeschrieben hat.
Also zusammenfassend: Bist du 80 und Fit und alles läuft, kein Thema. Bist du aber 60 und bereits am Ende / nicht mehr in der Lage dich um dich selbst zu kümmern, warum dann bleiben?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (31. Dezember 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Stammesfehden, darum geht es. Und die Polizei macht nichts? Glaube ich nicht.
> Was sind daran Stammesfehden ?
> 
> 
> ...


Meine Antwort


----------



## Verminaard (31. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Edit, Wegen deinem edit
> Nein, eben nicht. Mir geht es ausschließlich um Menschen denen die Natur bereits ihr Ende vorgeschrieben hat.
> Also zusammenfassend: Bist du 80 und Fit und alles läuft, kein Thema. Bist du aber 60 und bereits am Ende / nicht mehr in der Lage dich um dich selbst zu kümmern, warum dann bleiben?



Ok soweit kann ich dir folgen.
Aber da waeren wir wieder bei den jungen Leuten die sich nicht um sich selbst kuemmern koennen und die das nie koennen werden.
Die haben also mehr Anrecht auf weiterleben als ein 60 Jaehriger der seinen Beitrag geleistet hat, evtl noch Kind(er) großgezogen hat, aber weil er durch Arbeit oder evtl Lebenswandel halt ein Pflegefall wird.

Das kann ich irgendwie gar nicht nachvollziehen.

Was ist mit den gesunden Menschen die ein lebenlang den anderen auf der Tasche liegen und nie fuer sich selbst sorgen?


----------



## Cleriker (31. Dezember 2015)

Ich habe als ich das angefangen habe von der Alterspyramide gesprochen. Diese wird durch die jungen nicht negativ beeinflusst. Wenngleich sie natürlich einen Kostenfaktor darstellen. Ich habe die Grenze bei den alten angesetzt, weil sie einfach schon ihre Zeit hatten. Würde man das jetzt auch auf alle anderen ausweiten, wären wir doch wieder bei der Euthanasie. Ich empfinde es einfach so, dass alte, kranke, einfach den geringsten Verlust darstellen und den größten Nutzen bringen würden. 

Ich hatte zudem nach einer Lösung nach euren Maßstäben gefragt. Diese kam nicht. Wie löst beispielsweise du das Problem mit der zu alten, kostspieligen Bevölkerung?


----------



## Verminaard (31. Dezember 2015)

Die Ursachen zuerst beseitigen, die uns zu dieser Konstellation fuehren.

Warum gab es Jahre (Jahrzehnte) wo es ordentliche Geburtenraten gab, genuegend Nachwuchs und was ist zu diesen Zeiten soviel anders?
Ich wuerde da mal ansetzen und versuchen wieder solche Zustaende fuer die Bevoelkerung wieder herbeizufuehren.

Desweiteren das komplette deutsche Rentensystem umkrempeln. Mir persoenlich gefaellt da eine Art schweizer Loesung.
Wo jeder einzahlt, egal wie wo was wann. Und so seltsame Sachen wie Bemessungsobergrenzen abschaffen.

Die Wirtschaft ist hier genauso angehalten mitzuwirken.
Bei rund 9 Millionen tatsaechlich Arbeitslosen in Deutschland von Fachkraeftemangel zu sprechen ist einfach eine bodenlose Frechheit.
Dann sollen die ehrlich sagen was die wollen: Ausbildung, welche die Wirtschaft nichts kostet und guenstige Arbeitskraefte.

Selbst wenn man die Zustaende fuer eine hoehre Geburtenrate schaffen wuerde, waere nicht gesagt, das diese Nachkommen auch in eine vernuenftige Beschaeftigung kommen, welche dann die Sozial, Pflege und Rentensystem traegt.


Kurz gesagt, ein Systemreset muss her und etwas vernuenftiges zukunftstraechtiges geschaffen werden.
Aber wenn ich solche Sachen lese, das ein Obama naechstes Jahr Deutschland besuchen will. Wahrscheinlich um TTIP voranzutreiben und moeglichst noch waehrend seine Freundin Angela an der Macht ist das durchzubekommen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (31. Dezember 2015)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Bei rund 9 Millionen tatsaechlich Arbeitslosen in Deutschland von Fachkraeftemangel zu sprechen ist einfach eine bodenlose Frechheit.
> Dann sollen die ehrlich sagen was die wollen: Ausbildung, welche die Wirtschaft nichts kostet und guenstige Arbeitskraefte.


Noch dazu wird in der Wirtschaft immer mehr automatisiert. 

Der Fachkräftemangel ist einfach eine Erfindung der Wirtschaft um die Löhne möglichst gering zu halten.


----------



## Threshold (31. Dezember 2015)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Ich hatte zudem nach einer Lösung nach euren Maßstäben gefragt. Diese kam nicht. Wie löst beispielsweise du das Problem mit der zu alten, kostspieligen Bevölkerung?



Die Kosten besser verteilen.
Das Sozialsystem in Deutschland wird heute von den Leuten bezahlt, die einen so genannten sozialversicherungspflichten Job haben.
Das sind 38 Millionen Menschen, wenn ich nicht irre.
Alle anderen haben sich von dem System gelöst. Dazu gehören Selbstständige, Beamte, usw.
Dann gibt es noch die Beitragsbemessungsgrenze, die besagt, dass es eine Obergrenze bei den Beitragsbezahlungen gibt.
Das wäre z.B. das erste, was ich abschaffen würde.
Dazu würde ich das System sowieso ändern. Jeder muss in das System einzahlen, pauschal mit 20% seines Einkommens, egal ob er 1000€ oder 1.000.000€ im Jahr verdient.
Davon werden dann die sozialen Sachen bezahlt, wie Arbeitslosengeld, Krankenversicherung -- keiner braucht 250 Krankenkassen -- Rente und sowas.
Dazu gibt es eine Obergrenze bei der Rente und eine Mindestrente.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Dezember 2015)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Meine Antwort


Du schreibst wirres Zeug ohne Zusammenhang. .....



Cleriker schrieb:


> Wie löst beispielsweise du das Problem mit der zu alten, kostspieligen Bevölkerung?


- längere Lebensarbeitszeit, ich gehe von 75 als baldiges Renteneintrittsalter aus
- reduzierte Leistungen
- Pflege Roboter

Alles kein Problem....


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (31. Dezember 2015)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> - längere Lebensarbeitszeit, ich gehe von 75 als baldiges Renteneintrittsalter aus
> 
> 
> Alles kein Problem....



Also ackern bis zum Tod, auch sehr geil...
Ich glaube nicht das du Lust hast mit 70 noch zu arbeiten...


----------



## Husalah (31. Dezember 2015)

Wer von euch verdient eigentlich 44.20€ Euro Netto ? (Durchschnittlicher Nettolohn hier) ?


----------



## Hänschen (31. Dezember 2015)

Um beim offtopic mitzumischen:

Ich glaube das Spiel heisst "Auslese der Besten" und nicht "schönes Leben für alle"


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2015)

Gemessen in Sekunden, Minuten, Stunden oder Tage? Für einen solchen Stundenlohn bräuchte ich doch mehr Arbeitstage und tägliche Arbeitsstunden. Wie kommst du jetzt auf so einen schmalen Balken?


----------



## Husalah (31. Dezember 2015)

Doublepost


----------



## Husalah (31. Dezember 2015)

Hänschen schrieb:


> Um beim offtopic mitzumischen:
> 
> Ich glaube das Spiel heisst "Auslese der Besten" und nicht "schönes Leben für alle"




Eine Welt für "die besten" abseits der Knapp 6 Milliarden "anderen" macht viel Sinn ? Wer bestimmt wer " beste" sind ? Fragen über Fragen, die sich sicherlich auch Leute stellen Abseits eines IQ´s von 147... würde deswegen trotzdem gerne einen Führungsanspruch auf dich und deine Familie anlegen...


Doublepost bla blubb

44.20€ Euro Netto ist was jeder Deutsche im Durchschnitt erwirtschaftet in unserem Sozialen Gefüge...
Dazu könntest du dir überlegen wieviele Menschen in Deutschland mit durchschnittlich mit 5€ am Tag leben und dir überlegen welche Schieflage sozialer Gerichtigkeit hier erlangt wurde. 
Danach kannst du dir überlegen welchen Weg diese Gesellschaft einschlagen wird wenn wir diesen Weg weitergehen und inwiefern das Durchschnittseinkommen wiederum davon beeinflusst sein wird, wenn "die Unterschicht" langsam erkennt das sie systematischem Druck von Geburt an unterstellt ist, unabhängig von den eigentlichen Fähigkeiten den diese Menschen mitbringen und danach was die nächstliegende Rationale Lösung für dieses Problem ist - und danach kannst du dich fragen inwiefern dich diese Entscheidung in deinem Sicherheitsgefüge beeinflussen wird - danach kannst du dich fragen ob "eine vernachlässigbare Menge an Menschen hält sich für "beste" in einem Sozialen Gefüge über 80 Millionen Menschen Sinn macht.... (Nur auf Deutschland übertragen)  und wie lange es wohl dauern wird, bis sich die Leute abseits dieser Elite diese Frage stellen und welche möglichkeiten die Masse wohl in der Unterdrückung an deiner selbsternannten Elite hätte.

Edit: Um ein naheliegenderes Szenario zu bemühen, was meinst du geschieht mit Deutschland und seiner Elite wenn ein Gesellschaft wie Deutschland sich plötzlich mit der Situation konfrontiert sieht das ein paar Euroländer gemeinsam aus dem Euro austreten, damit wieder die Möglichkeit haben ihre nun entstandenen Nationalen Währungen abzuwerten und damit quasi über Nacht uns "totzukonkurrieren" und wir dadurch auf dem Exportmarkt der uns gerade so dominant erscheinen lässt, eine wesentlich bessere Ausgangssituation erreichen ? 
Können dann ja mal auf den Sozialen Sinn hoffen , den wir gerade mit Griechendland, Italien, Spanien usw. so grandios vermissen lassen. 
Andererseits wäre es sicherlich spannend zu beobachten wie wir unsere Massenauswanderung ins Europäische Ausland dann schönreden und das sicherlich nicht unter "Wirtschaftsflucht" laufen wird


----------



## Dr Bakterius (31. Dezember 2015)

Husalah suche doch mal bitte den " Bearbeiten Button " und benutze den damit die hiesige Regierung nicht sauer wird wegen Doppelposts ( auch nicht versuchen direkt nach dem Post den Vorgänger vollständig zu zitieren )



> Dazu könntest du dir überlegen wieviele Menschen in Deutschland mit  durchschnittlich mit 5€ am Tag leben und dir überlegen welche Schieflage  sozialer Gerichtigkeit hier erlangt wurde.


Das und ähnliche Vergnügen hatte ich schon wie auch tolle Jobangebote wo die meiste Tageszeit für die Fahrten drauf ging wie auch das Geld für die Fahrten. Gepaart mit Sanktionen von der Hartz Connection


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Januar 2016)

Husalah schrieb:


> 44.20€ Euro Netto ist was jeder Deutsche im Durchschnitt erwirtschaftet in unserem Sozialen Gefüge...
> Dazu könntest du dir überlegen wieviele Menschen in Deutschland mit durchschnittlich mit 5€ am Tag leben und dir überlegen welche Schieflage sozialer Gerichtigkeit hier erlangt wurde.


Wenn ich unser Bruttoinlandsprodukt durch die Einwohner teile, komme ich knapp auf erwirtschaftete 
36.000 Euro im Jahr. Wenn wir von 40 Millionen Arbeitnehmern ausgehen, wären wie bei irgendwas um
 72.000 Euro im Jahr mit durchschnittlich 2000h Arteitszeit (geschätzt, da keine Zahlen verfügbar) sind
 wir bei 36,-€ Brutto.

Wo deine 44,-€ Netto herkommen sollen, wäre interessant. In diesen 36,-€ ist aber auch alles enthalten,
was Maschinen für uns erwirtschaften, Kraftwerke z.B.. Das ist sehr schwer seriös auf den Stundensatz
der Mitarbeiter umzulegen, wird es aber, wenn man stumpf das Bruttoinlandsprodukt auf Arbeitnehmer
umlegt.

Niemand muss fur 5,-€ am Tag leben, erst recht niemand, der Vollzeit arbeitet und damit 8.50,-€ bekommt.
Das aber die Aufspaltung der Gesellschaft immer größer wird, dass aus der ehemaligen 2/3 Gesellschaft
meiner Kindheit inzwischen eine 1/3 Gesellschaft geworden ist, ist in der Tat massiv problematisch. Wenn
wir aber die Gehälter sozial anpassen, passiert genau das, was wir bei Ärzten erlebt haben. Sie studieren 
hier für lau und arbeiten dann in den USA zum dreifachen deutschen Gehalt. 

Solange wir mit extrem kapitalistischen Staaten, wie den USA konkurrieren, auch um Arbeitnehmer, wird
es sehr schwer, am oberen Ende Gehaltkürzungen umzusetzen. Ich z.B halte jeder Gehalt eines Angestellen
ohne wirkliche persönliche Haftung für seine Entscheidungen oberhalb von 500.000,-€ im Jahr für unangemessen.

Die sich wirtschaftlich aufspaltende Gesellschaft ist ganz sicher ein riesiges Problem und mit einer der Haupt-
gründe für Bewegungen wie Pedida. Wären ide Laute wirtschaftlich konsolidiert, würden sie sich um anderes
kümmern, als wegen Nichtigkeiten jeden Montag unnötige Hetzdemonstrationen abzuhalten.

Was wir akteull erleben sind die beginnenden Verteilungskreige, die nicht nur global um Rohstoffe, sondern
auch national um Gehälter passieren. Und die Art und Weise, wie hier z.T. mit Segen der Gewerkschaften aus-
gebeutet wird, ist nicht mehr schön. Wer kann es ändern? Wir, denn wir wählen und verändert werden kann
es nur politisch über Besteuerung. Warum z.B. dürfen Firmen Gehälter für angestelle absetzen, wenn diese
Frech sind? Eine steuerlich begrenzung auf 500.000,-€ wäre gesetzlich ganz einfach umzusetzen. Dann können
sich Firmen überlegen, ab 20 MIllionen im Jahr für ihren Oberkasper, der Entscheidungen wie Winterkorn in
der Abgasaffäre getroffen hat, bezahlt werden sollen.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Niemand muss fur 5,-€ am Tag leben, erst recht niemand, der Vollzeit arbeitet und damit 8.50,-€ bekommt.


Sag' das denjenigen, die das Pech hatten, im Heim und/oder bei Pflegeeltern aufgewachsen zu sein und 2/3 ihres Gehalts abtreten müssen.
Die verdienen netto drastisch unterhalb des Mindestlohns, gerade wenn sie noch Azubis sind. 
Das finde ich ja so ironisch, da werden Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge ohne Bleibechance spätestens nach einem Monat abgeschoben, bekommen in diesem Monat aber über 500€, für nichts, während der Lehrling und ehemaliges Heimkind, der 30 Stunden die Woche arbeitet, sich mit nicht mal 200 begnügen kann.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Januar 2016)

Eine steuerliche Begrenzung auf 500.000 EUR wäre ganz leicht umzusetzen? Ausschließlich! in der Theorie. Die die das vorschlagen und die welche es abstimmen werden von dieser Idee nämlich überhaupt nichts halten. Wie also sollte das umzusetzen sein? Welche der aktuellen Parteien würde sich deiner Meinung nach selbst den "Lohn" kürzen und welche der aktuellen Parteien Macht den Anschein als würde sie am meisten an der momentanen Situation ändern?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Januar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Eine steuerliche Begrenzung auf 500.000 EUR wäre ganz leicht umzusetzen? Ausschließlich! in der Theorie.


Eine links-grüne Regierung könnte das ganz schnell. Wir können natürlich Merkel wählen, oder nicht wählen und uns wundern, oder wir achten darauf, dass es einigermaßen gerecht im land bleibt. Ein AfD ist dabei keine Alternative. Die Deppen haben keine Antworten, sie haben nur Phrasen...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Eine links-grüne Regierung könnte das ganz schnell. ...



Das einzige was die erreichen würden wären soziale Unruhen und ein anschließender Rechtsruck.


----------



## turbosnake (2. Januar 2016)

Kommt Hartz IV und Zeitarbeit nicht von der letzten rot grünen Regierung?
Da halte ich irgendwas nützlich von der SPD für ausgeschlossen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. Januar 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Kommt Hartz IV und Zeitarbeit nicht von der letzten rot grünen Regierung?
> Da halte ich irgendwas nützlich von der SPD für ausgeschlossen.


Die PISA-Tests fallen in Rot-Grünen Bundesländern auch immer katastrophal aus. Und die Ghettobildung ist auch höher als in CDU regierten Ländern.
Und der Afghanistaneinsatz wurde auch von einer Rot-Grünen Bundesregierung beschlossen.


Aber das hat alles nichts mehr mit dem ursprünglichen Thema des Threads zu tun.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Januar 2016)

gings hier seit Seite 1 irgendwann noch einmal um das Thema des Threads 




taks schrieb:


> Das Problem dürfte da aber sein, dass die Zufriedenheit dieser ich sag mal "Wutbürger" nicht besser wird wenn sie wieder in der Versenkung verschwinden.



So what? Mir ist die Zufriedenheit dieser Arschlöcher ehrlich gesagt scheiß egal. Wer sich anderen Denkweisen oder auch nur banalen Fakten von vorneherein verschließt und darauf besteht, dass der eigene Hass über alles andere gestellt wird, dem ist (ohne ggf. einen guten Psychater) nicht zu helfen. Da kann man nur noch Schadensminimierung betreiben und eine Ausbreitung der rechtsnationalen Märchen verhindern. Derzeit läuft aber das genaue Gegenteil, ein paar 1000 Idioten bekommen grenzenlose Aufmerksamkeit und können ihren Schwachsinn auf breiter Front verbreiten.




Ich 15 schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht ist der Höhenflug der AfD ein direktes Produkt von Merkel. Die Politik von Merkel ist völlig unverantwortlich. Es strömen zu viele Menschen nach Deutschland und diese werden oft nicht mal kontrolliert/registriert.  Außer Deutschland findet man in der EU kaum ein Land welches die Politik von Merkel unterstützt.



Merkels Politik wird nicht unterstützt? Merkel hat die Rettung der deutschen Banken durchgeboxt, Merkel hat den Verkauf Griechenlands an deutsche Investoren erzwungen, Merkel hat deutsche Absatz-nicht-Grenzwerte verbreitet, Merkel macht die Finanzpolitik halb Europas, Merkel schließt Handelsabkommen für die EU mit der halben Welt und untergräbt dabei diverse heimische Standards bis hin zum Rechtsstaat selbst, usw. . In kurz: Merkel hat dafür gesorgt, dass ihre Politik in extrem großen und extrem einflussreichen Bereichen von anderen EU-Ländern unterstützt wird, nicht selten zu derem Nachteil. Dass die jetzt bei den Flüchtlingen nicht freudenstrahlend auf Schiene daherrennen, sollte niemanden überraschen. Ebensowenig wie die Tatsache irgend einen Wähler überraschen sollte, dass Merkel genau 0 Anstrengungen zeigt, daran etwas zu ändern, sobald es mal nicht um deutsche Großkonzerne geht, sondern z.B. um Menschen. Das macht sie schließlich schon seit ihrer ersten Amtszeit und offensichtlich findet die Mehrheit der Deutschen das einfach nur geil.




Pittermann schrieb:


> Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.
> Hinzu kommt noch, dass auch alte Menschen, die nicht mehr arbeiten, ein wertvoller Teil der Gesellschaft sein können. Von Menschen, die 70, 80 Jahre Erfahrungen gesammelt haben und Dinge erlebt haben, die wir uns nicht mal vorstellen können, kann man unglaublich viel lernen. Solange sie nicht bei Pegida mitrennen, zumindest.



Was kann man von denen denn lernen? Allenfalls der vernünftige Umgang mit Mitmenschen - aber das zum einen nur von einem (kleinen) Teil der alten, zum anderen aber auch nur dann, wenn man sie zugeht und es lernen will. Und eben die, die das nötig hätten, machen genau das nicht.
Ansonsten ist "Lebenserfahrung" in unserer heutigen Zeit leider nicht mehr viel wert, in der alle Fragen des mittelbaren Lebenswandels von technologischen Entwicklungen massiv beeinflusst werden, die bestenfalls einige Jahrzehnte alt sind und in der alle größeren Entscheidungen von großräumigen, meist globalen Prozessen abhängt, deren zugrundelegende Fakten sich nur die wenigsten alten (und nur wenig mehr junge) aneignen.
Das Faschismus ******* ist wäre vielleicht noch eine Lektion. Aber die wird auch nur von einem Teil der alten unterstützt...


----------



## Verminaard (2. Januar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die PISA-Tests fallen in Rot-Grünen Bundesländern auch immer katastrophal aus. Und die Ghettobildung ist auch höher als in CDU regierten Ländern.
> Und der Afghanistaneinsatz wurde auch von einer Rot-Grünen Bundesregierung beschlossen.
> 
> 
> Aber das hat alles nichts mehr mit dem ursprünglichen Thema des Threads zu tun.



Ich finde schon das das durchaus was mit AfD, Pegida usw zu tun hat.
Gerade durch die Politikverdrossenheit, die Frechheiten der etablierten Parteien und Alternativlosigkeit bei den Besagten.

Gibt nicht allzuviele Moeglichkeiten, wenn die man nicht Alle in der Bevoelkerung hoehren will.
Was bleibt? Nichtwaehlen bzw. komplett von dem Geschehen abwenden und warten was passiert. Machen leider jetzt schon viel zu Viele.
Speziell bei Wahlen ungueltig waehlen, was auch nicht wirklich sinvoll ist.
Dann gibts halt Emporkoemmlinge wie vor einiger Zeit die Piraten, AfD und andere kleinere lokale Parteien.

Komisch das jede neue Partei die etwas mehr Unterstuetzung findet, sofort denunziert wird und richtig richtig madig gemacht wird. Von den mittlerweilen alteingessesenen Parteien wie auch von der Presse.
Bei den Piraten hat das wunderbar funktioniert. Uh natuerlich wird der Ein oder Andere jetzt sagen: ja die konnten ja nix, war nur ein zusammengewuerfelter planloser Haufen etc etc.

Man mag von der AfD halten was man will, aber die sind denen da Oben, und das drueck ich bewusst so aus, weil die Politikerkaste, hat nix mehr mit uns und Demokratie zu tun, ziehmlich unangenehm. Stimmenverluste werden befuerchtet. Ergo wird die AfD torpediert wos nur geht. Das sich diese Partei selbst auch immer wieder ins Aus schiesst, ist ein anderes Thema.

Ich sehe hier einige Parallellen zu der FPÖ in Österreich. Wo bei diversen Wahlen die FPÖ zweitstaerkste Partei wird, und die Presse es als Wahlniederlage darstellt.
Wo eine SPÖ in Wien ueber ein Auslaenderwahlrecht laut nachdenkt.

Die letzten Wahlen in Frankreich, auch eine Farce.


Wieso werden gerade diese Parteien gleich mit Extremen gleichgesetzt? Es heißt immer rechtspopulistisch bis rechtsextrem. Warum nicht einfach konservativ oder was anderes nicht so reisserisches?
Weil es einfach so ist?
Wieso heißt es dann einfach nur die Linke und nicht die linksextreme Linke?

Man kann sich auch eine Demokratie hinbiegen wie man sie will und braucht...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Januar 2016)

Um sich ganz friedlich gegen die Kackscheiße der Pegidas zu wehren,
 gibt es diese wunderschönen Aufkleber zum Selbstkostenpreis:
https://www.linke-t-shirts.de/aufkleber-pakete_g206970.htm


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Januar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Das sich diese Partei selbst auch immer wieder ins Aus schiesst, ist ein anderes Thema.



Nö, das ist kein anderes Thema. Wenn eine Partei nichts weiter als wirre Konzepte (Piraten) oder als rechte Parolen (AfD) zu bieten hat und man darauf hinweist, dass nur mit Schrott Stimmung gemacht wird, dann hat das verdammt viel mit der Awesenheit tragfähiger Konzepte zu tun. Und wenn eine Partei, die in einigen Umfragen zeitweilig das Potential zur viertstärksten Kraft hat, nichts als heiße und ggf. sogar bedenkliche Luft produziert, dann ist das eben ein großes Thema.
Was dagegen ein anderes Thema wäre:
Sogenannte "Angst" von "denen da oben" vor neuer politischer Kompetenz. Denn damit hat die AfD rein gar nichts zu tun. Die macht niemandem in seiner Eigenschaft als Politiker Angst, außer vielleicht einigen Knallköpfen aus der CSU, deren Sprüche jetzt unangenehm im Rampenlicht stehen. Für alle anderen gibt es keinen Grund für Angst, denn so eine inhaltsleere Partei ist eh nach wenigen Jahren wieder weg, wenn die "egal was, Hauptsache dagegen"-Protestwähler weitergezogen sind. Und dass so etwas wie die AfD jemals ein "dafür", also einen neuen Ansatz, liefern wird, ist extrem unwahrscheinlich.
Da dürften sich einige Mitglieder von Großparteien sogar über derartige Strömungen freuen. Zum einen erhalten sie so einen besseren Einblick, welche queren Ideen überraschenderweise doch gut ankommen und ggf. ins eigene Program eingebaut werden können, zum anderen besteht auch immer die Gefahr, dass Protestwähler eine der etablierten Oppositionsparteien zu einer größeren Anzahl von Stimmen verhelfen.



> Wieso werden gerade diese Parteien gleich mit Extremen gleichgesetzt? Es heißt immer rechtspopulistisch bis rechtsextrem. Warum nicht einfach konservativ oder was anderes nicht so reisserisches?



1.: Wen meinst du mit "diese"?
2.: In Bezug auf die AfD weil sie extremen Populismus betreibt (d.h. große Sprüche klopft, Anschuldigungen erhebt, Forderungen stellt deren gesamtheitliche Konsequenzen katastrophal wären und auch sonst keinerlei Anzeichen von tragfähiger Politik zeigt) und das ausschließlich mit rechten Themen, die auf Abschottung und Ausgrenzung von "den anderen" abzielen. Und warum die rassistischen, fremdenfeindlichen oder zu Gewalt aufrufenden Äußerungen einiger hochrangiger AfD-Akteuere (gerade aus Sachsen, Thüringen und Meck-Pomm - wo die Partei auch Umfragen nach großen Zuspruch findet) als "rechtsextrem" eingestuft werden müssen, braucht man wohl hoffentlicht nicht zu erklären?



> Wieso heißt es dann einfach nur die Linke und nicht die linksextreme Linke?



Die extreme Linke wird auch als linksextrem bezeichnet. Aber bei welcher Gelegenheit sollte man den Begriff den verwenden?
- extreme Anarchisten sind per Definition nicht organisiert und die losen Chaoten-Haufen spielen nur als Demo-Störer eine Rolle oder zünden mal ein paar Autos an (in beiden Fällen werden sie angemessen betitelt, spielen aber politisch keine Rolle)
- die DKP traut sich nach dem Verbot diverser Vorgängeroraganisationen nicht mal mehr, den Mund aufzumachen
- die MLPD ... ... bitte wann gab es zum letzten Mal etwas interessantes von der MLPD zu berichten?
- die KPD hat so wenig Mitglieder, dass sie nicht einmal genug Mitglieder für eine Fraktion nebst deren Zuarbeitern bilden könnte, wenn sie jemand wählen würde.
- die RSB ist sogar noch kleiner und hätte ich nicht wegen der anderen Parteien auf Wikipedia nachgeguckt, wüsste ich nicht einmal von deren Existenz

Fazit: Es existiert in Deutschland kein organisierter Linksextremismus, über den man mit "linksextrem"-übertitelte Meldungen bringen könnte. Nicht weil der Linkextremismus nicht als solcher bezeichnet werden würde, sondern weil er einfach keine Rolle spielt.


----------



## DarkScorpion (2. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Um sich ganz friedlich gegen die Kackscheiße der Pegidas zu wehren,
> gibt es diese wunderschönen Aufkleber zum Selbstkostenpreis:
> https://www.linke-t-shirts.de/aufkleber-pakete_g206970.htm


Dir ist klar das deine Seite die Antifa unterstützt?

Das ist kein Deut besser als AfD oder Pegida zu unterstützen


----------



## SpeCnaZ (2. Januar 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Dir ist klar das deine Seite die Antifa unterstützt?
> 
> Das ist kein Deut besser als AfD oder Pegida zu unterstützen


Was ? Antifa schlimm ??? Sind das nicht die die Krawallen machen ? 

Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass AfD in den nächsten Bundestagwahlen 35%+ erreicht.  Das Flüchtlingsproblem wird noch schlimmer, vorallem wenn es kalt wird. 

Heute schon fehlt es an Platz für Asylanten, was wird passieren wenn sie dann die Familien mitbringen werden ?
Deutschland hat ca. 1 Mio junge Männer aufgenommen, es kommt dann 1 Frau und mind. 2-3 Kinder, oft mehr.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (2. Januar 2016)

Egal welche Gesinning ich habe ich würde mich niemals mit etwas schmücken auch nicht etwas gegen meinen " Feind ". 
Um Veränderungen zu bewirken hilft nicht nur die Aufklärung sondern man muss auch dann ganze Stadtteile entkernen um das direkte soziale Umfeld zu erneuern


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Januar 2016)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Ich könnte mir vorstellen, dass AfD in den nächsten Bundestagwahlen 35%+ erreicht.


... keine 5% .... ein Haufen sich selber zerfleischender rassistischer Deppen ohne Konzept ... wer wählt so was?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (2. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> ... keine 5% .... ein Haufen sich selber zerfleischender rassistischer Deppen ohne Konzept ... wer wählt so was?



Laut einigen Umfragen steht die AfD gar nicht schlecht dar also gibt es schon Leute die diese Partei wählen würden.
MMn bekommt die AfD und die PEGIDA  Stimmen dank der schlechten Flüchtlingpolitim der CDU.


----------



## Two-Face (2. Januar 2016)

Gebündelt mit der NPD wird es durch die AfD bei der nächsten Bundestagswahl schon einen ordentlichen Rechtsruck geben, wesentlich größer als alle bisherigen, werdet schon sehen.


----------



## Pittermann (2. Januar 2016)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Wir werden sehen. Du nennst sie rassistische Deppen, was ja rassistisch ist, weil die eine andere Meinung als du haben.


Was für eine Rasse sollen AfDler denn bitteschön sein? Eine „Rasse“ definiert sich nicht durch Meinungen, sondern durch Ethnie und Kultur.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (2. Januar 2016)

Pittermann schrieb:


> Was für eine Rasse sollen AfDler denn bitteschön sein? Eine „Rasse“ definiert sich nicht durch Meinungen, sondern durch Ethnie und Kultur.


Sorry, ich habe es falsch formuliert. Ich meine es so, dass es imo falsch ist Leute mit anderer Meinung als " rassistische Deppen" zu bezeichnen - selbst aber keine andere Meinung zu lassen.

Ich kriege es einfach nicht besser formuliert.

Damit mein Beitrag nicht völlig Offtopic ist:

Neue Wahl-Umfrage: AfD steigt, Union sinkt

In 1 Woche 2% für die AfD.


----------



## Cleriker (2. Januar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Gebündelt mit der NPD wird es durch die AfD bei der nächsten Bundestagswahl schon einen ordentlichen Rechtsruck geben, wesentlich größer als alle bisherigen, werdet schon sehen.


Derartiges wird wirklich jedes mal, so lange ich denken kann prognostiziert. Nie traf es ein. Diese Parteien haben einfach nicht die nötige Konsistenz um sich langfristig zu behaupten. So wie hier schon mehrfach erwähnt, werden sie sich spätestens nach Erfolg selbst entsorgen.
Aus genau diesem Grund verstehe ich aber aich nicht, warum sich hier manche so über diese Partei aufregen. Sie mit obszönen Kraftausdrücken und anderem zu beleidigen und ihnen Aufruf zu Gewalt vorwerfen, dann aber selbst nichts anderes machen, ist schon mehr als fragwürdig! Wenn ich mir die Aufkleber da so anschaue ist das kein Deut besser als andere Parolen. Gewalt bleibt Gewalt. Anderen ankreiden und selbst dazu aufrufen...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. Januar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Derartiges wird wirklich jedes mal, so lange ich denken kann prognostiziert. Nie traf es ein. Diese Parteien haben einfach nicht die nötige Konsistenz um sich langfristig zu behaupten. So wie hier schon mehrfach erwähnt, werden sie sich spätestens nach Erfolg selbst entsorgen.
> Aus genau diesem Grund verstehe ich aber aich nicht, warum sich hier manche so über diese Partei aufregen. Sie mit obszönen Kraftausdrücken und anderem zu beleidigen und ihnen Aufruf zu Gewalt vorwerfen, dann aber selbst nichts anderes machen, ist schon mehr als fragwürdig! Wenn ich mir die Aufkleber da so anschaue ist das kein Deut besser als andere Parolen. Gewalt bleibt Gewalt. Anderen ankreiden und selbst dazu aufrufen...


Nur diesmal bleibt die Gefahr für die CDU, dass für sie die AfD zu dem wird was die LINKE für die SPD ist. Aber für die Demokratie in Deutschland kann es nur gut sein, wenn eine Partei die Karten neu mischt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> ... keine 5% .... ein Haufen sich selber zerfleischender rassistischer Deppen ohne Konzept ... wer wählt so was?


Ende September 13% der Sachsen laut Umfrage und damit Gleichstand mit der SPD, Sachsen-Anhalt laut Umfrage 13,5% die SPD nur noch 17%...
Soviel zum Thema 5%...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Januar 2016)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Sorry, ich habe es falsch formuliert. Ich meine es so, dass es imo falsch ist Leute mit anderer Meinung als " rassistische Deppen" zu bezeichnen - selbst aber keine andere Meinung zu lassen..


Menschen, die Flüchtlingsheime anstecken und offen auf der Straße gegenüber rechtmäßig hier lebenden Menschen handgreiflich werden, soll ich nicht "rassistische Deppen" sagen, sondern ihre Handlungen tolerieren? Merke einige Menschen in Deutschland die Einschläge nicht mehr? Diesen Volksverhetzern, Brandstiftern und Straftätern werde ich ihre Straftaten immer ins Gesicht sagen. Und keine Sorgen, dass mache ich mit linksextremen und religiösen Fanatikern genauso.



Cleriker schrieb:


> Aus genau diesem Grund verstehe ich aber auch  nicht, warum sich hier manche so über diese Partei aufregen.


Es geht nicht darum, dass man sich Sorgen um einen Wahlerfolg macht, sondern darum, dass diese Deppen unseren Wirtschaftsstandort beschädigen. Das kostet mehr MIlliarden, als die Flüchtlinge. Der soziale Frieden wird nicht durch die Flüchtlinge gestört. Dazu ist es ein massives menschliches Leid, was die selbsternannten Herrenmenschen bei anderen anrichten. Es ist so unerträglich, wenn Ungebildete auf Schwachen und Hilfsbedürftigen herumtrampeln. 

Ich würdere jedem bekenntenen Pegidasten den Pass entziehen und ihn verbannen, was natürlich gegen jedes geltende Recht ist, und darum nur ein Gedanke bleibt. Wo sind die Jahrhunderte der Aufklärung geblieben? 



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ende September 13% der Sachsen


5% Bundesweit, das in einer 6 Manngruppe die 13% leicht überschritten werden können, ist unerheblich.

Aber lassen wir das Streiten und bleiben wir bei Hardware, dass ist harmloser. Ich frage mich immer nur, was die ganzen rot-grün Hasser für Grafikkarten nutzen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (3. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Menschen, die Flüchtlingsheime anstecken und offen auf der Straße gegenüber rechtmäßig hier lebenden Menschen handgreiflich werden, soll ich nicht "rassistische Deppen" sagen, sondern ihre Handlungen tolerieren. Merkt Ihr die Einschläge noch? Diesen Volksverhetzern, Brandstiftern und Straftätern werde ich ihre Straftaten immer ins Gesicht sagen. Und keine Sorgen, dass mache ich mit linksextremen und religiösen Fanatikern genauso.



Ich habe noch nichts davon gelesen, dass die AfD Politiker oder PEGIDA Mitglieder öffentlich Asylheime anzünden, natürlich wird es immer schwarze Schaffe geben - das ist überall so.

Du bist gegen Menschen welche "offen auf der Straße gegenüber rechtmäßig hier lebenden Menschen handgreiflich werden " - was ich sehr gut verstehen kann - postest dann aber ein Link zu einer Seite die Antifa unterstützt und Antifa ist dafür bekannt nicht immer friedlich zu protestieren.


----------



## Cleriker (3. Januar 2016)

Wenn du so exakt sagen kannst wer die Heime angezündet hat, warum sagst du es nicht den Behörden?

Und jemand der Menschen zu Gewalt gegen andere Menschen aufruft, sollte sich weniger Sorgen um den Bildungsstand anderer machen, sondern um seinen moralischen Standpunkt.

Den Spruch mit den Karten fand ich übrigens gut.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Januar 2016)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> - postest dann aber ein Link zu einer Seite die Antifa unterstützt und Antifa ist dafür bekannt nicht immer friedlich zu protestieren.


Es war ein SED-Link, jetzt heißen sie "die Linke". Die Sachsen haben der SED doch immer 99,99% gegeben. Was ist friedlicher, als mit Aufklebern rassistischen Mist, wie z.B. Plakate von Freiwild, zu kommentieren? Das ist freie Meinungsäußerung, oder?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

> Ich würdere jedem bekenntenen Pegidasten den Pass entziehen und ihn  verbannen, was natürlich gegen jedes geltende Recht ist, und darum nur  ein Gedanke bleibt. Wo sind die Jahrhunderte der Aufklärung geblieben?


So lange er nur so denkt und meinetwegen darüber offen redet sehe ich es nicht als gerechtfertigt an, nur wenn er mit Taten oder ähnlichem glänzt sollte man Maßnahmen ergreifen. Es darf hier noch jeder denken und sagen was er will so lange man nicht damit gegen Gesetze verstößt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Januar 2016)

Es gibt Klagen wegen Volksverhetzung. Und die Pegida distanziert sich nicht von den Rädelsführern. Vieles ist schon lange nicht mehr im Rahmen der Gesetze. Es zerstört eine sachliche Diskussion über Zuwanderung, Asyl etc. Die Pegida erreicht genau das Gegenteil von dem, was sie wollen. Die Mitte der Deutschen steht auf und stellt sich vor die Ausgegrenzten. Das ist sehr angenehm zu erleben. Aber die Pegidasten verstehen es nicht und hetzen weiter.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (3. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt Klagen wegen Volksverhetzung. Und die Pegida distanziert sich nicht von den Rädelsführern. Vieles ist schon lange nicht mehr im Rahmen der Gesetze. Es zerstört eine sachliche Diskussion über Zuwanderung, Asyl etc. Die Pegida erreicht genau das Gegenteil von dem, was sie wollen. Die Mitte der Deutschen steht auf und stellt sich vor die Ausgegrenzten.


Es gibt auch Klagen gegen die Bundeskanzlerin wegen praktisch allem was die Flüchtlingspolitik angeht. Klagen kann man weit und breit, obs gerecht ist - ist eine andere Sache.

2017 wird es zeigen, wir könnten da wie in Österreich/Polen/Frankreich eine große Überraschung erleben. Fakt ist, so eine große Chance hatten AfD, NPD noch nicht. Ich hoffe die letzten nutzen diese nicht aus.

Ich mache mir Sorgen darüber wie das Flüchtlingsproblem gelöst wird und bete darum, dass es friedlich endet.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

> Es gibt auch Klagen gegen die Bundeskanzlerin wegen praktisch allem was  die Flüchtlingspolitik angeht. Klagen kann man weit und breit, obs  gerecht ist - ist eine andere Sache.


Ich denke schon das es gerechtfertigt ist da leider viele immer sofort das Reich der 1000 Jahre im Kopf haben und ohne Sinn und Verstand allen Geld in den Hintern blasen. ( Nein ich habe keinen komischen Bart oder Sprachfehler nur ist die Geschichte mal langsam ein Fall für die Akten ). Das man Flüchtlingen und Co helfen sollte ist klar nur sollte unsere Regierung sich vom alten Zöpfen lösen und mit der EU eine gemeinsame Lösung finden


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es war ein SED-Link, jetzt heißen sie "die Linke". Die Sachsen haben der SED doch immer 99,99% gegeben. Was ist friedlicher, als mit Aufklebern rassistischen Mist, wie z.B. Plakate von Freiwild, zu kommentieren? Das ist freie Meinungsäußerung, oder?


Der SED hat niemand 99,9% gegeben. (Und die Linksjugend unterstützt auch offen die Antifa)
Und nein es ist Sachbeschädigung, jeder braucht eine Genehmigung um Plakate in der Öffentlichkeit auszuhängen.
Freiwild ist rassistisch ? Vielleicht ein paar von den Fans aber die die Gruppe selber die haben sich oft genug distanziert.
Aber Rammstein ist wahrscheinlich auch rassistisch oder ?

Du willst anderen den Pass entziehen, weil sie eine andere Meinung haben ? Da wundert es mich echt das wir hier noch keinen Bürgerkrieg haben wenn man sieht wie das Schwarz-Weiß-Denken bei Rechten und Linken mittlerweile wieder aussieht. Eine Mitte gibt's heutzutage ja nicht mehr.
Und wo stellt sich die Mitte der Deutschen vor die Flüchtlinge ? Wo lebst du bitte ? Die sogenannten "Bahnhofsklatscher" sind auch weg.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Januar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Du willst anderen den Pass entziehen, weil sie eine andere Meinung haben ? .


Es geht nicht um die Meinung, niemand muss andere mögen. Es geht um die Art der Formulierung. 
Die ist massiv beleidigend für die, die nichts dafür können, dass sie fliehen mussten. Das ist auch
genau das, was ich Pegida vorwerfe. Es ist keine Diskussion zum Thema, sondern blanker Hass,
der jede Diskussion unmöglich macht.

FreiWild sind subtile Brandstifter, es geht weniger um die Musiker, als um jene, die Gedanken 
weiterführen. Genauso, wie sich FreiWild herausnimmt, über dritte zu urteilen, nehme ich mir
heraus, diese Band mit "Kackscheiße" zu kommentieren. Freie Meinungsäußerung, oder?
Frei.Wild: Wie rechts ist die Südtiroler Band wirklich - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Vermutlich hast Du aber Recht, es ist weniger die Band, als ein Teil der Fans. Zumindest ist das
 ganze rechte Pack, mit denen ich hin und wieder in meiner Stsammkneipe versuche friedliche
Gespräche zu führen, durchweg Freiwild Fan. Und die Gespräche tun weh. Es ist immer wieder
schwer, den Geist für andere Lösungen zumindest ein wenig zu öffnen.
Frei.Wild rechts? Aktion gegen Rassismus


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die Meinung, niemand muss andere mögen. Es geht um die Art der Formulierung.
> Die ist massiv beleidigend für die, die nichts dafür können, dass sie fliehen mussten. Das ist auch
> genau das, was ich Pegida vorwerfe. Es ist keine Diskussion zum Thema, sondern blanker Hass,
> der jede Diskussion unmöglich macht.


Bisher hab ich den blanken Hass eher bei Linken gefunden wenn ich versucht habe mit ihnen zu diskutieren.
Bei PEGIDA-Anhängern hatte ich das noch nicht.
So unschuldig an der Flucht sind sie gar nicht, es gibt ja auch das Argument (von den PEGIDA Gegnern) das 1945 Deutsche Flüchtlinge selber schuld waren da wir den Krieg begonnen haben, aber das trifft auf Syrien auch zu sonst wär es ja kein Bürgerkrieg.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vermutlich hast Du aber Recht, es ist weniger die Band, als ein Teil der Fans.


Genau das meinte ich, ist wie bei Fußballvereinen. Nur ein Teil der Fans sind so aber dafür fallen sie am meisten auf.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Januar 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Dir ist klar das deine Seite die Antifa unterstützt?
> 
> Das ist kein Deut besser als AfD oder Pegida zu unterstützen



AfD & Pegida:
Mangelnde Distanzierung von bis hin zu offener ideologischer Unterstützung für Gruppierungen, die anderen Menschen aufgrund deren Herkunft den Tod wünschen, z.T. bewusst darauf hinarbeiten.

Antifa:
Mangelnde Distanzierung von Gruppierungen, die andere Menschen in Ruhe lassen, solange diese ihrerseits andere Menschen in Ruhe lassen.


"keinen Deut besser"?
Man kann sich sicherlich an der mangelnden Abgrenzung zwischen organisierter Antifa und gewaltätigen Aktivisten stören. Aber es ist ein riesengroßer Unterschied, ob der Anlass für Gewalt lautet "zieht mit Hitlergruß und Baseballschläger durch die Straßen und knüppelt dunkelhäutige Menschen nieder" oder "dem seine Hautfarbe passt mir nicht". Das erste ist Selbstjustiztiz und Rechtsanmaßung, das zweite schlichtweg rassistischer Mord(versuch).




interessierterUser schrieb:


> ... keine 5% .... ein Haufen sich selber zerfleischender rassistischer Deppen ohne Konzept ... wer wählt so was?



(zu)viele




SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Sorry, ich habe es falsch formuliert. Ich meine es so, dass es imo falsch ist Leute mit anderer Meinung als " rassistische Deppen" zu bezeichnen - selbst aber keine andere Meinung zu lassen.



"rassistisch" ist aber nun einmal die korrekte Bezeichnung für Rassisten und die wenigsten davon liefern ein sonderlich intelligentes Bild ab. (Stichwort: Ich bin ja gar nicht, aber......... - zu blöd, die Konsequenzen der eigenen Forderungen zu durchdenken oder auch nur einzusehen, dass man nicht fordern sollte, was man nicht durchdacht hat. An der Stelle die Entschuldigung gegenüber den wenigen Pegida/AfD-Anhängern, die sehr wohl weiter gedacht haben und massive ökonomische Schäden und zahlreiche Tote gerne für "Teutschland!" in Kauf nehmen. Das sind natürlich keine rassistischen Deppen, sondern rassistische Arschlöcher.)
"menschenfeindliche Meinungen nicht tollerieren" ist dagegen weder rassistisch noch lässt sich daraus eine Schlussfolgerung über die Intelligenz ziehen ("dagegen" sein stellt keine hohen Anforderungen und ein Abgleich zwischen Menschenrechten und rechten Forderungen auch nicht).


----------



## DarkScorpion (3. Januar 2016)

Der schwarze Block der Antifa sagt dir aber auch was. 1. Mai Berlin ist dir ein Begriff. 

Die Antifa ist keinen Deut besser als Pegida oder Afd. 
Das einzige was der Unterschied ist, ist das die Antifa links und nicht rechts extrem ist. 

Und egal welches extrem beides ist schei..e


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Januar 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Die Antifa ist keinen Deut besser als Pegida oder Afd.
> Das einzige was der Unterschied ist, ist das die Antifa links und nicht rechts extrem ist.


Wenn Du die Pegida genau überflüssig wie den schwarzen Block ansiehst, wie ich es tue, sind wir und in dem Punkt einig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (3. Januar 2016)

"Schwarzer Block der Antifa"? Im Sinne der organisierten "Antifa", um deren Logos es oben ging? Ich kenne schwarze Blöcke insbesondere von Anarchisten, die staatliche Autorität in Form der Polizei ablehnen, gewaltbereiten Autonomen, von Rechtsextremen und natürlich in großer Zahl von weitestgehend unpolitischen Krawallfans.
Aber wie "schwarzer Block" (vermummte, annonyme Gewalttäter) mit Informationsständen, angemeldeten Vereinen, geplanten Informationsveranstaltungen und plakativen öffentlichen Auftritten samt Fahne einschließlich der amtlich angemeldeten 1. Mai Demos (!= der früher abends folgenden 1. Mai Krawallen) zusammenpassen sollen, ist mir eine Rätsel. Es gibt zwar, wie erwähnt, leider keine klare Abgrenzung und es gab historische Überschneidungen insbesondere in Form der sogenannnten "autonomen Antifa". Aber das ist zwei Jahrzehnte her und hat vielleicht die Methodik des schwarzen Blocks populär gemacht, bis sie selbst die Neonazis kopiert haben (), aber mit der oben verlinkten Buchhandlung hat das weniger zu tun, als Lonsdale mit dem NSU.


----------



## DarkScorpion (3. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn Du die Pegida genau überflüssig wie den schwarzen Block ansiehst, wie ich es tue, sind wir und in dem Punkt einig.


Nein die ganze Antifa ist nur linkes Gesocks, welches auf unseren Rechtsstaat schei..., fremdes Eigentum nicht als solches anerkennt, Grundlos gegen Polizisten angeht. 

Der Schwarze Block wäre vergleichbar mit den paar hirnlosen Gewaltbereiten bei Pegida. 

Hört doch auf alles zu verteidigen was links ist.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Januar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Derartiges wird wirklich jedes mal, so lange ich denken kann prognostiziert. Nie traf es ein. Diese Parteien haben einfach nicht die nötige Konsistenz um sich langfristig zu behaupten. So wie hier schon mehrfach erwähnt, werden sie sich spätestens nach Erfolg selbst entsorgen.


Früher traf das nie ein, weil es für den "Wutbürger" keinen Grund gab, jene Partei zu wählen.
Die Regierung unter Kohl hatte vor 30 Jahren eine ganz andere Haltung zu Ausländern und Flüchtlingen und auch bei der SPD wurde, wenn ich mich recht entsinne, immer wieder mal mit tatkräftiger Unterstützung der berüchtigten Zeitung mit vier Buchstaben, gegen Asylanten und Gastarbeiter ordentlich gewettert.

Da war die NPD daneben fast schon obsolet, wenn man bedenkt, was man früher aus so mancher Partei aus der Mitte gehört hat.

Als es in Rostock-Lichtenhagen gebrannt hat, war es nicht die NPD, die das ganze mit-getriggert hatte (die war damals schlichtweg zu schwach, auch die Neonazi-Szene dort war relativ klein und unorganisiert), sondern CDU/CSU und auch einige SPD-Stimmen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Januar 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Nein die ganze Antifa ist nur linkes Gesocks, welches auf unseren Rechtsstaat schei..., fremdes Eigentum nicht als solches anerkennt, Grundlos gegen Polizisten angeht.


Du verwechselt politisch Organisierte mit anarchistischen Gewaltbereiten. Die linken haben überhaupt nicht gegen unseren Rechtsstaat, ganz im Gegenteil wird er intensiv genutzt.Die Pegida dagegen stellt sich offen gegen geltendes Recht. Das mit dem fremden Eigentum verstehe ich nicht? An welcher Stelle bestehlen Antifanten andere Menschen? Zum Thema Gewalt habe ich eine eindeutige Meinung. Ich habe aber oft genug erlebt, gerade hier mit der letzten deutschen Polizeireiterstaffel, dass friedliche Menschen massiv angegriffen wurden, aber darum geht es nicht , wir reden hier über die Pegida, dern Ziele und deren öffentliches Auftreten.



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Der Schwarze Block wäre vergleichbar mit den paar hirnlosen Gewaltbereiten bei Pegida.


Es gibt mehrere Arten von Gewalt. Es muss nicht immer das Haus brennen. Der Begriff geistiger Brandstifter ist weiter gefasst.



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Hört doch auf alles zu verteidigen was links ist.


Nein, Menschenrechte und soziale Errungenschaften werde ich immer verteidigen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Regierung unter Kohl hatte vor 30 Jahren  eine ganz andere Haltung zu Ausländern und Flüchtlingen .


Die extreme Ausländerfeindlichkeit der provinzialen Birne ist einer der Gründe für unsere heutigen Probleme. Er hat die Basis für Ausgrenzung gelegt. Nach seinen Äußerungen zum notwendigen Rückzug von Türken brannten die Aylantenheime in Lichtenhagen. Die Pegida scheint dieselben Menschen um sichzu sammeln, die auch damals in offener Gewalt hilflose Menschen verbrennen wollten. DRECKSPACK.


----------



## DarkScorpion (3. Januar 2016)

Solange alle die bei Pegida als rechtes Pack abgestempelt werden. Und man dafür auch noch Beifall bekommt, solange bezeichne ich die gesamte Antifa als linkes Gesocks.

Wer hat den in Hamburg Züge mit Steinen beworfen. https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/bremen-hamburg-101.html

Wer hat den in Köln Polizisten angegriffen?


----------



## dippich (3. Januar 2016)

Das "Dreckspack" geht jeden Tag arbeiten, setzt Kinder in die Welt, bezahlt Steuern und alle anderen Einrichtungen und bekommt trotzdem nur 40€ mehr nach über 31 Jahren Arbeit , wenn man nach einem Jahr keine Arbeit findet!
Sozial heißt das alle sich daran beteiligen!
Und pass auf was du zu deinen Mitbürgern sagst, schäme dich, du Unwissender!


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

Rechts oder Links ist fast egal so lange in beiden Lagern die Brandstifter hausen. Man muss beiden Gruppierungen die Flammen ausblasen aber dafür ist das nötig was auch keiner will.  Generell beginnt ein Fisch immer vom Kopf an zu stinken und hier hätte die Politik eine andere Taktik fahren müssen aus einem Land nicht erst eine " Besatzungszone " zu machen bevor man andere Möglichkeiten prüft ( ist jetzt nicht als Hetze oder so zu sehen ). Das nächste was kommt ist das man die Leute einfach dort ablädt wo eh schon Brennpunkte sind. Wenn man die Flüchtlinge direkt im Umfeld der Leute unterbringt die es ermöglichen würde wahrscheinlich ganz anders entschieden werden


----------



## Verminaard (3. Januar 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn man die Flüchtlinge direkt im Umfeld der Leute unterbringt die es ermöglichen würde wahrscheinlich ganz anders entschieden werden



Scheitert an zwei Sachen: Die die es ermoeglichen wollen das nicht und die Fluechtlinge wollen das auch nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Januar 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Solange alle die bei Pegida als rechtes Pack abgestempelt werden. Und man dafür auch noch Beifall bekommt, solange bezeichne ich die gesamte Antifa als linkes Gesocks.


Das ist doch auch Dein gutes Recht. Wenn für Dich sozial verantwortliche Menschen "linkes Gesocks sind", ist das Deine freie Meinung. Du solltest nur nicht den Fehler begehen und jeden engagierten sozialpolitisch aktiven Menschen als Gewalttäter hinzustellen.



dippich schrieb:


> Das "Dreckspack" geht jeden Tag arbeiten, setzt  Kinder in die Welt, bezahlt Steuern und alle anderen Einrichtungen und  bekommt trotzdem nur 40€ mehr nach über 31 Jahren Arbeit , wenn man nach  einem Jahr keine Arbeit findet!
> Sozial heißt das alle sich daran beteiligen!
> Und pass auf was du zu deinen Mitbürgern sagst, schäme dich, du Unwissender!


Es gibt eine Arbeitslosenversicherungen. Die hat Bedingungen. Die sind bekannt und daran halten sich beide Seiten. Wenn Du das ändern willst, wäre eine Partei, die sich um die sozialen Belange, um soziale Gerechtigkeit und gegen die wirtschaftliche Aufspaltung der Gesellschaft kümmert, für Dich vermutlich eine gute Wahl. Kleiner Tipp, CDU und AfD werden den sozialen Standard weiter aushölen.



Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Rechts oder Links ist fast egal so lange in  beiden Lagern die Brandstifter hausen. Man muss beiden Gruppierungen die  Flammen ausblasen aber dafür ist das nötig was auch keiner will.


In den letzten dreißig Jahren, seit ich die politische  Landschaft intensiv verfolge, erlebe ich von Seiten der öffentlichen  Hand immer nur Aktionen gegen linke Extreme. Das rechte Pack wurde in  Ruhe gelassen, obwohl die Gefahr bekannt war. Die NSU-Zelle ist nur der  Spitze vom Eisberg. NPD, Pegida und AfD begünstigen eine weitere  Radikalisierung des rechten Mobs. Ich halte das nicht für  wünschenswerte.

Es wäre doch viel schöner, anstatt sich  gegeneinander die Köpfe heiß zu reden, Lösungen zu finden, die für fast  alle im Land tragbar sind. Aber solange Radikalisierte das Bild prägen,  ist eine Diskussion abseits von friedlichen kleinen Räumen wie hier,  sehr schwer. Es spricht doch überhaupt nichts gegen eine Meinung, dass man im Land keine Einwanderung braucht und dass man das Asylrecht für obsolet hält. Das ist etwas anderes als pauschal zu behaupten, alle Menschen aus Syrien, Afrika, oder wer weiss woher haben diese oder jene Eigenschaft. Es soll sogar Menschen geben, die diese Satire glaubten:
Der Postillon: FlÃ¼chtling renkt seinen Unterkiefer aus und verspeist blondes deutsches Kind bei lebendigem Leib


----------



## turbosnake (3. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt eine Arbeitslosenversicherungen. Die hat Bedingungen. Die sind bekannt und daran halten sich beide Seiten. Wenn Du das ändern willst, wäre eine Partei, die sich um die sozialen Belange, um soziale Gerechtigkeit und gegen die wirtschaftliche Aufspaltung der Gesellschaft, für Dich vermutlich eine gute Wahl. Kleiner Tipp, CDU undAfD werden den sozialen Standard weiter aushölen.


War Peter Hartz nicht ein Sozialdemokrat? Demnach verdanken wir unseren jetzigen Standard den Hartz Reformen der SPD.
Trifft auch den Rest der Agenda 2010 zu https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agenda_2010



> In den letzten dreißig Jahren, seit ich die politische Landschaft intensiv verfolge, erlebe ich von Seiten der öffentlichen Hand immer nur Aktionen gegen linke Extreme. Das rechte Pack wurde in Ruhe gelassen, obwohl die Gefahr bekannt war.


Dagegen lese ich den letzten immer nur was gegen Rechts und nie was gegen links.



> Die NSU-Zelle ist nur der Spitze vom Eisberg. NPD, Pegida und AfD begünstigen eine weitere Radikalisierung des rechten Mobs. Ich halte das nicht für wünschenswerte.


Die NPD bestand größtenteils aus Mitgliedern das Verfassungschutzes und ist momentan eine legitimierte Partei, wie auch die AfD.
Da wir in einer Demokratie leben müssen die Parteien wie jede andere behandelt werden, sofern sie sich an alle Gesetze halten.


----------



## DarkScorpion (3. Januar 2016)

@interressierterUser warst du es nicht der die Linke so toll fand, und selber geschrieben hat, dass es die Nachfolge der SED ist. 

War die SED nicht die Partei die Deutsche Staatsbürger über Jahrzehnte eingesperrt hat, Spionage vom allerfeinsten betrieben hat?  

Und das nennst du sozial Verantwortlich? 

Ich glaube ich muss mal im Duden unter Sozial nachschlagen.

Ps. Der größte Massenmörder war ein sogenannter linker Kommunist


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> In den letzten dreißig Jahren, seit ich die politische  Landschaft intensiv verfolge, erlebe ich von Seiten der öffentlichen  Hand immer nur Aktionen gegen linke Extreme. Das rechte Pack wurde in  Ruhe gelassen, obwohl die Gefahr bekannt war. Die NSU-Zelle ist nur der  Spitze vom Eisberg. NPD, Pegida und AfD begünstigen eine weitere  Radikalisierung des rechten Mobs. Ich halte das nicht für  wünschenswerte.


Eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Der NSU ist in dieser Sache eine Ausnahme und warum die NPD gefühlt nur noch aus V-Leuten besteht weiß der Verfassungsschutz wahrscheinlich nicht mal selber.
Ich sehe den linken Mob viel öfter Unruhe stiften als den Rechten. Wer greift denn ständig Polizisten an und steckt Leipzig-Connewitz in Brand ? Und wenn sich die Polizisten mal wehren sind sie immer die böse Staatsgewalt.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Januar 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ps. Der größte Massenmörder war ein sogenannter linker Kommunist


Ach, und deswegen war der Massenmord eines so genannten rechten Nationalisten vor gut 80 Jahren weniger schlimm?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Januar 2016)

> War die SED nicht die Partei die Deutsche Staatsbürger über Jahrzehnte  eingesperrt hat, Spionage vom allerfeinsten betrieben hat?


Und gewährte dem Feind der westlichen Welt sogar Unterschlupf


----------



## DarkScorpion (3. Januar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ach, und deswegen war der Massenmord eines so genannten rechten Nationalisten vor gut 80 Jahren weniger schlimm?


Habe ich das irgendwann behauptet? Nein.

Habe ich irgendwo das dritte Reich glorifiziert


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Januar 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> War Peter Hartz nicht ein Sozialdemokrat? Demnach verdanken wir unseren jetzigen Standard den Hartz Reformen der SPD.


Die SPD hat auch wenig mit klassischem Links zu tun, dafür steht heute nur noch die Linke, deren INhalte ich sehr gut finde, deren SED-Vergangenheit es mir aber unmöglich  macht, diese Partei ernst zu nehmen. Ein wirklicher Neuanfang ohne die alten PDS und SED Abgeordneten wäre hilfreich. Auch das alte SED-Vermögen hätte gespendet werden müssen.

Schröder war ein wirtschaftsfreundlicher Kanzler, genau wie Merkel. Die nehmen sich nichts. Darum wird unten genommen und oben gegeben. Denn unten wird nur konsumiert, und wenn man dem Volke die Freizeit nimmt durch mehr Überstunden, braucht es auch weniger Geld, weil es weniger Zeit zum Ausgeben hat; so die einfache neoliberale Ansicht. Eine klare und gute Lösung also, oder doch nicht? Ob Hartz IV im Grundprinzip so unmöglich ist, oder ob es nur darum geht, ein klein wenig zu verändern, sei dahin gestellt. Was in diesem Land aber immer hilft, ist es, es selber in die Hand zu nehmen. Jeder darf sich bilden, jeder darf sich selbstständig machen und jedem steht der Weg frei, dass zu tun, was er will. Es ist aber oft nicht ganz so einfach. Es ist abaer nicht so gerne gesehen, sich hinzustellen und anderen etwas zu verbieten. Und genau das machen die Pegidasten. Sie wollen vom Krieg verfolgte zurück zum Teufel schicken. Das ist nicht nett. Und das löst auch keines der Probleme, die diese Menschen haben.



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> @interressierterUser warst du es nicht der  die Linke so toll fand, und selber geschrieben hat, dass es die  Nachfolge der SED ist.


Du solltest übertreibenden Sarkasmus  erkennen. Die SED als Vorbild hinzustellen und von 99.99% zu reden, war  vielleicht etwas böse den Opfern des DDR-Unrechtsstaats gegenüber. Ich  nehem das zurück, ich wollte keinem weh tun.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Januar 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Habe ich das irgendwann behauptet? Nein.
> 
> Habe ich irgendwo das dritte Reich glorifiziert


Sowas klingt aber immer sehr schnell verharmlosend und relativierend, weswegen man solche Vergleiche auch normalerweise nicht bringt.

Hättest du das als Politiker gesagt, wäre das ein Riesenaufreger gewesen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die SPD hat auch wenig mit klassischem Links zu tun, dafür steht heute nur noch die Linke, deren INhalte ich sehr gut finde, deren SED-Vergangenheit es mir aber unmöglich  macht, diese Partei ernst zu nehmen.


Das Problem mit der Linken sind weniger die SED-Leichen, sondern - meiner Meinung nach - eher ihr politisches Grundkonzept. Im Zeitalter der Globalisierung ist sowas, ganz streng genommen, Sozialträumerei.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Januar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Eher das Gegenteil ist der Fall. Der  NSU ist in dieser Sache eine Ausnahme und warum die NPD gefühlt nur noch  aus V-Leuten besteht weiß der Verfassungsschutz wahrscheinlich nicht  mal selber.
> Ich sehe den linken Mob viel öfter Unruhe stiften als den Rechten. Wer  greift denn ständig Polizisten an und steckt Leipzig-Connewitz in Brand ?  Und wenn sich die Polizisten mal wehren sind sie immer die böse  Staatsgewalt.


Es gibt keinen Linksextremismus mehr, wie zu meiner Kindheit. Die RAF ist tot, Hausbesetzer gibt es nicht mehr, nur noch konformistische Ja-Sager, um es überspitzt auszudrücken. Die Gleichberechtigung ist ebenso viel weiter, als vor dreißig Jahren, auch so ein Thema des linken Gesocks, ebenso wie Kernkraft oder ungehemmte Globalisierung. Die heutigen extremistischen linken, nehmen wir die Antifa, kämpft nur und mit wachen Augen gegen das rechte Gesocks, nicht aber gegen normale Menschen. Das macht Gewalt nicht besser, aber einen Dieb zu beklauen finde ich irgendwie moralisch erträglicher, als einen hart arbeitenden. Wenn gegen offenen Rassismus demonstriert wird, halte ich Steine auch für völlig überflüssig, aber es hat trotzdem eine andere Qualität, gegen die übermächtige Polizei zu kämpfen, als gegen hilflose Flüchtlinge. Verachtenswert ist beides, vergleichbar ist es trotzdem nicht.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die SPD hat auch wenig mit klassischem Links zu tun, dafür steht heute nur noch die Linke, deren INhalte ich sehr gut finde, deren SED-Vergangenheit es mir aber unmöglich  macht, diese Partei ernst zu nehmen. Ein wirklicher Neuanfang ohne die alten PDS und SED Abgeordneten wäre hilfreich. Auch das alte SED-Vermögen hätte gespendet werden müssen..


Hat nur leider nichts damit zu tun, das die SPD nicht die sozialen System aushöhlt.
Du hast da nur von der CDU und AfD geschrieben, aber nicht erwähnt was die SPD/Grüne gemacht haben



> Schröder war ein wirtschaftsfreundlicher Kanzler, genau wie Merkel. Die nehmen sich nichts. Darum wird unten genommen und oben gegeben. Denn unten wird nur konsumiert, und wenn man dem Volke die Freizeit nimmt durch mehr Überstunden, braucht es auch weniger Geld, weil es weniger Zeit zum Ausgeben hat; so die einfache neoliberale Ansicht. Eine klare und gute Lösung also, oder doch nicht?


Kann ich noch nicht zu sagen. Dazu bin ich mir nicht sicher ob es neoliberal ist.



> Ob Hartz IV im Grundprinzip so unmöglich ist, oder ob es nur darum geht, ein klein wenig zu verändern, sei dahin gestellt


Es kommt auf beides an und zumindest die Umsetzung ist mehr als schlampig.

Wird die SPD jetzt ihren alten Weg weiterbeschreiten und einen Arbeitnehmer freundlichen?
Wenn nicht dann stellen sie sich auf eine Ebene mit CDU/AfD.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Januar 2016)

Der SPD ist ihr einstiges Parteiprogramm schon lange nicht mehr heilig, sie sind genauso wirtschaftsliberal wie die Union, wobei der Mindestlohn das einzige ist, was noch an die alten Tugenden erinnert. 
Und seit sie mit der Union und der allmächtigen Kanzlerin Merkel koalieren, werden sie erst recht nichts mehr dran ändern, jetzt hocken sie selber endlich auch wieder am Schalthebel und haben, wenn auch nur begrenzt, Einfluss und werden das garantiert nicht für alte Parteiideale aufgeben.^^

Jetzt tragen sie schön alles mit was die Kanzlerin sagt, auch Leute wie Gabriel sagen jetzt das genaue Gegenteil von dem, was sie noch vor 5 Jahren gesagt haben - wer der Freund der Kanzlerin ist, der ist halt nunmal, was die Wähler angeht, auf der sicheren Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Januar 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Es kommt auf beides an und zumindest die Umsetzung [Hartz IV] ist mehr als schlampig.


Sehe ich auch so. Und trotzdem sind alle Menschen vor dem Gesetz gleich, der alte Arbeiter genauso wie der junge "Ich habe keine Lust". Ich persönlich tendiere sehr zum Grundeinkommen. Tiefer als Hartz IV natürlich, aber eine Basis, auf der jeder ein wenig zuverdienen kann. Wer krankgeschrieben ist, bekommt natürlich mehr. Das ganze würde gar nichts kosten, aber eine solche Revolution in sozialer Politik wird es bei uns lange nicht geben. 

Wie man an den Themen doch sieht, geht es den Menschen viel mehr um ihren wirtschaftlichen Stand. Darum wird jeder bekämpft, der ins Land will. Aus der vermeindlichen Angst, danach selber weniger zu bekommen. Die Lösungen liegen also in ganz anderen Bereichen und nicht darin, sich gegen Flüchtlinge zu stellen.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich persönlich tendiere sehr zum Grundeinkommen. Tiefer als Hartz IV natürlich, aber eine Basis, auf der jeder ein wenig zuverdienen kann. Wer krankgeschrieben ist, bekommt natürlich mehr. Das ganze würde gar nichts kosten, aber eine solche Revolution in sozialer Politik wird es bei uns lange nicht geben.


Es würde Geld sparen und die Gerichte entlasten. Die ganzen Prüfungen ob man Hartz IV bekommen kann etc. sind ein großer Kostenfaktor.
Ein Grundeinkommen ist einfach nur Summe*Zahl der Einwohner= Ausgaben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Januar 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> Ein Grundeinkommen ist einfach nur Summe*Zahl der Einwohner= Ausgaben.


Natürlich wird der Steuersatz erhöht, denn warum sollte ich ein Grundeinkommen oben drauf bekommen?
Am unteren Ende bekommen die Menschen eh Hilfe. Man erspart sich den Verwaltungsaufwand. 

Wie steht denn die AfD zum Grundeinkommen?


----------



## Verminaard (3. Januar 2016)

Dieses ewige Thema Grundeinkommen, ohne das Jeder bedingungslos und obergrenzenfrei in die Sozialsysteme einzahlen muss.
Erstmal einen vernuenftigen Finanzierungsplan vorstellen wie man sowas umsetzten kann. Desweiteren, klare Regelungen und Sanktionen bei Missbrauch etc etc.


Die Linke hat durchaus einige Ideen die toll sind. Die Linke fordert auch immer wieder schoen Sachen.
Ich frag mich allerdings, was wirklich passiert wenn die Linke mal an der Macht ist.
Weil lueckenlose Konzepte habe ich bisher nicht wirklich gesehen.
Als Oppositionspartei kann man leicht irgendwo drauf zeigen und darueber schimpfen.
Hey genau sowas wird doch der AfD auch vorgeworfen, oder? Konzeptlos, laut herumpolternd, na einfach populistisch.
Aber natuerlich ist es bei der AfD was Anders, da sind ja die boesen Nazis, die linken Extremen zuenden ja nur fremdes Eigentum an, zerstoeren Staatseigentum usw. Nicht ganz so schlimm 

Zur SPD: Es gibt ja Leute die sagen das das die Agenda 2010 notwendig war, auch wenn es der SPD geschadet hat.
Mag sein, aber die ganzen Beschluesse der SPD sind halt sehr seltsam.
Was der Schroeder so alles gemacht hat, und wie ein Wunder hat er so nach seiner politischen Karriere genau bei einem Energieunternehmen einen Platz gefunden.
Oder noch besser fand ich den Superminister. Bringt Leiharbeitsgesetze auf den Weg und ist nebenbei im Vorstand einer großen Zeitarbeitsfirma 

Wie sehr die SPD alles wofuer eine Arbeiterpartei steht verraten hat sieht man an dessen Chef: als haette die Wirtschaft ihre Hand in seinem Hintern und wuerd ihn als Bauchrednerpuppe missbrauchen...
" .... in der heutigen Zeit duerfen wir nicht so restriktiv mit unseren Daten umgehen ..." fuer solche Saetze muesste der Chef der Sozialdemokraten eigentlich sofort fristlos entlassen werden.
Seinen Justizminister kann er gleich mitnehmen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> . Wenn gegen offenen Rassismus demonstriert wird, halte ich Steine auch für völlig überflüssig, aber es hat trotzdem eine andere Qualität, gegen die übermächtige Polizei zu kämpfen, als gegen hilflose Flüchtlinge. Verachtenswert ist beides, vergleichbar ist es trotzdem nicht.


Hilflose Flüchtlinge also... Deshalb haben sich bei uns in der Stadt auch wieder 40 Marokkaner im Asylbewerberheim verprügeln müssen.
Die Antifa kämpft gegen alles was nicht Antifa ist, sie sind deutschfeindlich und haben sogar mal die Jusos angegriffen, weil sie diese für PEGIDA-Teilnehmer gehalten hat. 
Das es keinen Linksextremismus geben würde ist ebenfalls Quatsch, es wird diesen genauso wie Rechtsextremismus immer geben nur wird ersterer nicht ausreichend bekämpft er wird teilweise sogar glorifiziert.


----------



## turbosnake (3. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Natürlich wird der Steuersatz erhöht, denn warum sollte ich ein Grundeinkommen oben drauf bekommen?


Es ist ein Grundeinkommen, daher bekommen es alle. Und mehr Geld führt zu mehr Ausgaben und damit mehr Steuern.


----------



## Threshold (3. Januar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Dieses ewige Thema Grundeinkommen, ohne das Jeder bedingungslos und obergrenzenfrei in die Sozialsysteme einzahlen muss.
> Erstmal einen vernuenftigen Finanzierungsplan vorstellen wie man sowas umsetzten kann. Desweiteren, klare Regelungen und Sanktionen bei Missbrauch etc etc.
> 
> 
> ...



Na ja, lückenlose Konzepte habe ich seit 30 Jahren bei keinem mehr gesehen.
Kohl hat 16 Jahre lang nichts gemacht und alles ausgesessen.
Schröder hat den Hedge Fonds Tür und Tor geöffnet.
Merkel macht noch weniger als Kohl.
Die SPD kannst du heute knicken und die Grünen sind inzwischen die grüne Version der FDP.

Dabei ist es einfach. Einfach mal Mehrwertsteuer auf den Handel von Aktien erheben.
Für alles muss Mehrwetsteuer bezahlt werden, nur bei Aktien nicht. Und da ist eine Menge zu holen, wenn Computer heutzutage untereinander 500 Akten pro Millisekunde wechseln.
Mehrwertsteuer drauf und der Aktienhandel in der Form gehört der Vergangenheit an, ebenso das Wetten auf fallende/steigende Kurse, Leerverkäufe, Derivate, Nahrungsmittel usw.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. Januar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Dieses ewige Thema Grundeinkommen, ohne das Jeder bedingungslos und obergrenzenfrei in die Sozialsysteme einzahlen muss.
> Erstmal einen vernuenftigen Finanzierungsplan vorstellen wie man sowas umsetzten kann. Desweiteren, klare Regelungen und Sanktionen bei Missbrauch etc etc.


Missbrauch bei Grundeinkommen? Du hast das Konzept des Wortes "Bedingungslos" noch nicht verstanden.
Hier findest Du alles, auch tragfähige und finanzierbare Konzepte. Es kosten keinen Cent mehr als jetzt....
https://www.grundeinkommen.de/die-idee


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Missbrauch bei Grundeinkommen? Du hast das Konzept des Wortes "Bedingungslos" noch nicht verstanden.
> Hier findest Du alles, auch tragfähige und finanzierbare Konzepte. Es kosten keinen Cent mehr als jetzt....
> https://www.grundeinkommen.de/die-idee


Nur steigen dann die Steuern zwangsläufig und niemand zahlt gerne freiwillig mehr Steuern.



Threshold schrieb:


> Dabei ist es einfach. Einfach mal Mehrwertsteuer auf den Handel von Aktien erheben.
> Für alles muss Mehrwertsteuer bezahlt werden, nur bei Aktien nicht. Und da ist eine Menge zu holen, wenn Computer heutzutage untereinander 500 Akten pro Millisekunde wechseln.
> Mehrwertsteuer drauf und der Aktienhandel in der Form gehört der Vergangenheit an, ebenso das Wetten auf fallende/steigende Kurse, Leerverkäufe, Derivate, Nahrungsmittel usw.


Das würde weltweit angewandt viele Finanzprobleme lösen.


----------



## Chakka_cor (3. Januar 2016)

Hi,

hab den Beitrag gerade erst gesehen und hier meine Meinung für die ich etwas weiter ausholen möchte.

Mein Hintergrund: 
Ich bin stolz Deutscher zu sein, noch stolzer auf Bayern und noch ein bischen mehr das ich Franke bin 
Ich habe 4 Jahre in der Bundeswehr gedient um mein geliebtes Land im Ernstfall zu verteidigen.

Meine Einstellung:
Ich habe keine Angst vor den Flüchtlingen oder wie sich deren Ankunft hier auf meine Zukunft oder der meiner Kinder auswirkt.
Ich habe auch keine Angst das die Kosten so hoch werden das plötzlich nicht mehr für die Bürger übring bleibt wie viele denken.
Ich verstehe aber meine Mitbürger die hiervor Angst haben und verunsichert sind.
Aber ich kann nicht verstehen warum man deswegen auf die hilflostesten losgehen kann.

Ich denke wenn wir hier einen Krieg hätten würden auch viele versuchen zu fliehen oder wenigstens Ihre Familie in Sicherheit zu bringen. Somit wären sie nicht anders als die Flüchtlinge die jetzt zu uns kommen.

Wenn jetzt das Argument kommt sie kosten den Steuerzahlen so viel Geld, dann kann ich aber auch damit kommen,
- dass ich Wessi für die Schulden der Ossis aufkommen musste
- dass ich die Harz4ler bezuschusse die wirklich nicht arbeiten wollen (ist nur eine Minderheit der Harz4er)
- dass ich und meine Kinder für die Renten von absichtlich Kinderlosen aufkommen mussen

Dies könnte man ewig so weiter machen und zwar für jede Seite und für jede Richtung. Nicht falsch verstehen, ich habe nichts gegen unsere Mitbürger aus den "neuen" Bundesländern, gegen Harz4-Bezieher, Kinderlose usw. nur wenn man anfängt das finanziell zu betrachten kommt nichts raus. Man muss dies auf der menschlichen Ebene betrachten und dabei neutral bleiben. Ich denke mir dann immer wie würde ich mich fühlen wenn... und das hilft mir dabei.

Somit halte ich überhaupt nichts von der AfD und PEGIDA da hier nur Ängste geschürt und Vorurteile verbreitet werden. Auch kamen hier noch nie vernünftige Vorschläge sondern immer nur Vorwürfe und Bedingungen. 

Was mich auch zu dieser Meinung treibt ist die Tatsache das diese Minderheit (AfD und PEGIDA) es sich erlaubt den ehrenamtlichen Helfern die viel geleistet haben zu beschimpfen (Gutmensch ist da noch harmlos).

Natürlich müssen auch alle anderen Länder in Europa ihren Beitrag leisten und nicht jetzt sagen wir haben damit nichts zu tun, die wollen ja alle nach D.
Wer zur EU gehört und sogar bezuschusst wird muss auch in ernsten Zeiten zueinander stehen und mithelfen denn die EU ist kein Selbstbedienungsladen.


----------



## Pittermann (3. Januar 2016)

Chakka_cor schrieb:


> Spoiler
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Ganz meine Meinung: Wirtschaftliche Sorgen müssen hinten anstehen, was zählt ist alleine die Menschlichkeit. Und wer Menschen, die vor Tod und Verderben geflohen sind, Zuflucht verweigert, der ist eine Schande für die Menschheit, sein Land und seine Familie.


Spoiler



Aber Franke und gleichzeitig Bayer sein wollen?


----------



## Chakka_cor (3. Januar 2016)

Pittermann schrieb:


> Aber Franke und gleichzeitig Bayer sein wollen?



Das habe ich nicht geschrieben. Hab geschrieben ich bin stolz auf beides aber am liebsten wäre man als Franke ja unabhängig in einem eingenen Bundesland  Aber das hast hiermit nichts zu tun


----------



## Verminaard (3. Januar 2016)

Pittermann schrieb:


> Ganz meine Meinung: Wirtschaftliche Sorgen müssen hinten anstehen, was zählt ist alleine die Menschlichkeit.


Bedingungslos, auf jeden Fall.



Pittermann schrieb:


> Und wer Menschen, die vor Tod und Verderben geflohen sind, Zuflucht verweigert, der ist eine Schande für die Menschheit, sein Land und seine Familie.


Und genau hier sehe ich aber Probleme.
Wer aller davon ist wirklich vor Tod und Verderben geflohen?
Wie verfaehrt man mit Fluechtlingen die gegen unsere Gesetze verstoßen? Moment mal, sind nicht alle vor Tod und Verderben geflohnen und hier wird man straffaellig?

Es gibt einfach nicht nur die armen Fluechtlinge, wenn sie nicht in Deutschland waeren, waeren sie allesamt tot.
Das stimmt einfach so nicht. Wieviele davon fliehen aus sicheren Drittstaaten um hier in Deutschland ihr Glueck zu versuchen?
Ich mein jetzt nicht, wo sie einfach nur durchgereist sind, sondern schon eine ganze Weile "sicher" waren.

Es gibt einfach kein Schwarz/Weiß bei diesem immens komplexen Thema.
Leider wurde man in der Vergangenheit sofort ins rechte Eck gestellt, wenn man Kritik aeusserte oder selbst nur unangenehme Fragen stellte.

Wenn man das alles und noch mehr bedenkt, kann sich jeder selbst ausmalen wieso es AfD und Pegida gibt, das hat nix mit Nazis zu tun. Wobei genug Chaoten diese Plattformen nutzen und die Situation die entstanden ist.


----------



## Pittermann (4. Januar 2016)

Was man mit Flüchtlingen, die gegen Gestze verstoßen, macht? Ich weiß es nicht. Was macht man mit Obdachlosen?
Natürlich sind nicht alle, die nach Deutschland kommen, nur knapp dem Tod entronnen. Aber es gibt zweifellos solche, denen das passiert ist. Die durch alle Länder, durch die sie kamen, durchgewunken wurden, und die hier in Deutschland aufgenommen wurden.
Jeder Flüchtling muss versorgt werden, solange nicht klar bewiesen ist, dass er in seiner Heimat nichts Unrechtes zu befürchten hat.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Januar 2016)

Pittermann schrieb:


> Was man mit Flüchtlingen, die gegen Gestze verstoßen, macht? Ich weiß es nicht. Was macht man mit Obdachlosen?
> Natürlich sind nicht alle, die nach Deutschland kommen, nur knapp dem Tod entronnen. Aber es gibt zweifellos solche, denen das passiert ist. Die durch alle Länder, durch die sie kamen, durchgewunken wurden, und die hier in Deutschland aufgenommen wurden.
> Jeder Flüchtling muss versorgt werden, solange nicht klar bewiesen ist, dass er in seiner Heimat nichts Unrechtes zu befürchten hat.



Genau da haben wir eben ein gewaltiges rechtliches, wirtschaftliches und organisatorisches Problem:

Die ganzen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge aus Ungarn, Rumänien, Bosnien, etc. ohne jede Bleibechance, die durch Merkels Willkommenspolitik mitangelockt wurden, kriegen z.T., in dem Monat, den sie hier sind, über 500€ zugeschoben, für nichts und wieder nichts und werden erst dann abgeschoben. Das ist mehr Geld als sie zuhause verdienen und müssen nicht mal was dafür tun. Dabei nutzen die nicht nur unseren Staat gnadenlos aus sondern behindern auch die zeitige Aufnahme und gerechte Versorgung derer, die wirklich aus Krisengebieten kommen, verfolgt, sich und ihre Familien direkt dem Tod ausgesetzt sahen und auch hier zu Recht Asyl bekommen würden - wenn man das boshaft sehen könnte, also sogar eine Form der Anmaßung.
Das wirklich schlimme ist, die können das so oft abziehen wenn sie wollen, werden sie abgeschoben können sie theoretisch also den Monat drauf wiederkommen und genauso verfahren.

So wird keinem geholfen, durch Darbietung von Menschlichkeit wird das genaue Gegenteil davon bewirkt, für die völlig überforderten Hilfskräfte und Behörden ebenso wie für die Flüchtlinge aus Nahost/Süden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Januar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die ganzen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge aus Ungarn, Rumänien, Bosnien, etc. ohne jede Bleibechance, die durch Merkels Willkommenspolitik mitangelockt wurden


Hääää?Rumänien ist ein EU Land, Ungarn auch. Die Hälfte meiner Kollegen ist rumänisch. 
Wunderbare Menschen, bestens ausgebildet und werden mit einem Hungerlohn abgespeist. 

Wer hat etwas gegen freies Bewegen innerhalb der EU? Das wird ja immer schöner hier....
Rumänian steht kurz vor der Euro-Einführung. Und ja, man darf Angst vor der Entwicklung
haben, weil unglaublich viele Studenten aud den EU Ländern mit schwächelnder Wirtschaft
hier gut bezahlte Jobs bekommen. Wer sich der globalisierten Welt verschließt, wird auf
dem Arbeitsmarkt gar nicht mehr bekommen ....


----------



## Two-Face (4. Januar 2016)

Öhm, diese Leute von denen ich rede, wollen hier Asyl (geben also vor oder meinen es politisch verfolgt oder einer anderen Gefahrenlage ausgesetzt zu sein) und das ist nunmal nicht rechtens.
Wenn sie hierher ganz gewöhnlich einwandern und arbeiten wollen, meinetwegen, bin da für jeden offen, aber einen Asylanspruch haben sie nunmal nicht.
Das Problem ist nunmal, umgehend abgeschoben werden sie nicht, es dauert durchschnittlich einen Monat und in dem bekommen sie für nichts Geld in die Taschen gesteckt. 
Rumänien, als Beispiel, ist massiv von Korruption gebeutelt und obwohl wir jedes Jahr Hilfslieferungen dorthin organisiert haben und sogar Firmen dort ansiedeln wollten, hat sich nichts geändert. 
Dafür kann der Rumäne nichts, aber als deswegen hat er nicht das Recht, zusammen mit den Kriegsverwaisten hier Asyl zu beantragen, das hätte man außenpolitisch früher mal klarstellen müssen.


----------



## Seeefe (4. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer hat etwas gegen freies Bewegen innerhalb der EU?



Ich, wenn diese Leute sich auf unseren Kosten ausruhen und das sind nicht wenige. 

Und wie Two-Face schon sagt, mehr als nur ein paar Leute geben sich hier momentan als "Flüchtling" aus, obwohl sie gar keine sind. 

Ich habe es schon einmal gesagt, es ist kein Zufall, das gerade Schweden und wir in Europa die meisten Flüchtlinge im Land haben und das liegt nicht nur an der Willkommenspolitik von Mutti, hier gibt es einfach am meisten im Vergleich zum Rest von Europa.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Januar 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich, wenn diese Leute sich auf unseren Kosten ausruhen und das sind nicht wenige.


Danke, für dieses gute Beispiel einer fundiert belegten und wohl formulierten These zum Thema. 

Zahl der Rumänen und Bulgaren*mit Jobs in Deutschland gestiegen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
_"...Bulgaren und Rumänen zählten zu den "relativ gut integrierten  Ausländergruppen im deutschen Arbeitsmarkt". Insbesondere sei die  Arbeitslosenquote unter Rumänen niedriger als im Bundesdurchschnitt..."



Two-Face schrieb:



			Dafür kann der Rumäne nichts, aber als deswegen  hat er nicht das Recht, zusammen mit den Kriegsverwaisten hier Asyl zu  beantragen, das hätte man außenpolitisch früher mal klarstellen  müssen.
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_Noch einmal: Es sind EU-Länder. Da braucht niemand Asyl. Und 56% der Rumänen arbeiten hier. 
Warum sollte man arbeitende EU-Mitbürger abschieben? Auf was für Ideen kommt ihr Ihr?


----------



## Rolk (4. Januar 2016)

> ...Der starke Anstieg könne dadurch erklärt werden, dass viele der bereits  in Deutschland lebenden Bulgaren und Rumänen die neuen  Beschäftigungsmöglichkeiten infolge der Arbeitnehmerfreizügigkeit  genutzt hätten, sagte IAB-Experte Herbert Brücker...



Haben sie. Früher Schwarzarbeiter, heute selbständige Subunternehmer. Steuern zahlt aber immer noch keiner. Da werden die Rechnungen frisiert um unter den Freibeträgen zu bleiben, was ein Klacks ist für jemanden der es fertig gebracht hat Jahre oder Jahrzente mit Schwarzarbeit durch zu kommen.


----------



## aloha84 (4. Januar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Haben sie. Früher Schwarzarbeiter, heute selbständige Subunternehmer. Steuern zahlt aber immer noch keiner. Da werden die Rechnungen frisiert um unter den Freibeträgen zu bleiben, was ein Klacks ist für jemanden der es fertig gebracht hat Jahre oder Jahrzente mit Schwarzarbeit durch zu kommen.



Hat aber trotzdem nichts mit der Asylproblematik zu tun.
Sicher kann man sich darüber aufregen, genauso wie man sich darüber aufregen kann das auch der gemeine EU-Bürger ALGII-Anspruch hat, sobald er sich arbeitslos meldet......hat aber ebensowenig mit Asyl zu tun, und ist nebenbei bemerkt, durch den EU-Gerichtshof bereits entschieden/bestätigt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Januar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Haben sie. Früher Schwarzarbeiter, heute selbständige Subunternehmer. Steuern zahlt aber immer noch keiner. Da werden die Rechnungen frisiert um unter den Freibeträgen zu bleiben, was ein Klacks ist für jemanden der es fertig gebracht hat Jahre oder Jahrzente mit Schwarzarbeit durch zu kommen.


Dann wurden die Werte deutscher Handwerker ja gut übernommen. 

Trifft das jetzt auf alle zu, einen überwiegenden Teil, einen kleinen Teil, einen unterrepräsentativen Teil? Ich habe ganz andere Erfahrungen gemacht; das kann aber auch daran liegen, dass wir einige Werke in Rumänien haben und jene Angestellten, die mit rumänischem Arbeitsvertrag hier arbeiten ,werden nichts anderes als massiv ausgebeutet. Aber so funktioniert Globalisierung.

Du musst unterscheiden zwischen Rumänen und zwischen der Untergruppe der fahrenden Völker, die prinzipiell keinem Staat zuzuordnen sind, sondern mit grober Vereinfachung als die letzten der Völkerwanderung angesehen werden können. Und ja, diese gelten als politisch verfolgt, weil die rechtliche Situation in vielen europäischen Ländern katastrophal sind. 

Aber auch sie sind Europäer, genau wie wir alle. Und damit haben sie weder weniger noch mehr Rechte als alle Europäer. Die Pegida, oder zumindest einzelne Mitläufer, begibt sich mit Ihren Forderungen, die man immer wieder auf Plakaten liest, ganz weit weg von unserem juristischem Boden.


----------



## Seeefe (4. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum sollte man arbeitende EU-Mitbürger abschieben? Auf was für Ideen kommt ihr Ihr?



Eher auf welche Idee kommst du. Ganz allein du hast aus meinem und Two-Face Posts herausgelesen, das wir dafür sind arbeitende, integrierte Rumänen, Bulgaren, weiß der Himmel, abzuschieben  So hat es nämlich niemand formuliert. 

Ich bin dafür diejenigen in ihre Länder zu verfrachten, welche sich ihr leben durch den Staat finanzieren lassen. Da gibt es unzählige von aus den Balkanländern. Jetzt kommt mir bitte auch niemand damit, die meisten von denen arbeiten hier. Da möchte ich nicht widersprechen, aber die die nicht arbeiten, man muss nur in einige deutsche Großstädte schauen, wie es in diesen Vierteln aussieht.

Vielleicht sind es keine Rumänen oder Bulgaren, welche sich als Flüchtlinge ausgeben, aber dutzende aus Albanien. Wer will dies den mittlerweile auch mehr unterscheiden können. Meine Stiefmutter arbeitet in einer Flüchtlingsunterkunft, dort kommen mittlerweile so viele Menschen an, da sieht jeder aus wie der andere. Und es sind nicht wenige, welche behaupten sie kämen aus Syrien und kommen in Wahrheit aus dem Balkan. 

Teilweise kommen ganze Familien jedes Jahr aufs neue um bei uns zu überwintern. Rausgeschmissen wird nämlich quasi keiner und wenn habe ich das Gefühl, nur gut integrierte Menschen, welche mitten im Studium sind. 


Es muss langsam mal Ordnung in die ganze Sache gebracht werden, auch um denen besser helfen zu können, die es auch benötigen.


----------



## Chakka_cor (4. Januar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach kein Schwarz/Weiß bei diesem immens komplexen Thema.
> Leider wurde man in der Vergangenheit sofort ins rechte Eck gestellt, wenn man Kritik aeusserte oder selbst nur unangenehme Fragen stellte.
> 
> Wenn man das alles und noch mehr bedenkt, kann sich jeder selbst ausmalen wieso es AfD und Pegida gibt, das hat nix mit Nazis zu tun. Wobei genug Chaoten diese Plattformen nutzen und die Situation die entstanden ist.



Da hast Du recht. Ich gebe zu, zu Beginn der AfD-Zeiten war ich nicht abgeneigt da hier eine Partei auftrat die Deutschland und nicht die EU in den Mittelpunkt stellte und sogar mir damit zu denken gab.

Aber der daruf folgende Rechtsruck der AfD und auch von PEGIDA haben mich doch aufgeschreckt, vorallem was die Geschwindigkeit angeht mit der er statt fand.

Was mich bei PEGIDA etwas enttäuscht ist deren Verhalten. Sie schreiben sich ja auf die Fahne das man gegen die Islamisierung ist und für die christlichen Werte, oder? Sind aber die christlichen Werte nicht Mitgefühl, Hilfsbereitschaft, Barmherzigkeit usw. Da PEGIDA ja auch dagegen verstößt hat sie ihren eingentlichen Beweggrund verraten bzw. aufgegeben. Nun kann man deren Thema eigentlich auf einen alten Satz begrenzen: "Deutschland den Deutschen, Ausländer (Flüchtlinge) raus. Mehr kommt meiner Meinung da nicht mehr rum.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (4. Januar 2016)

Chakka_cor schrieb:


> Aber der daruf folgende Rechtsruck der AfD und auch von PEGIDA haben mich doch aufgeschreckt, vorallem was die Geschwindigkeit angeht mit der er statt fand.


Das ist halt die Folge davon, dass man sie gleich in die rechte Ecke gestellt hat. Wenn man Bürger sofort in die rechte Ecke stellt weil er anderer Meinung ist, sinkt dann bei diesen Personen auch die Hemmschwelle wirklich rechts zu werden. 
Diese Entwicklung hätte verhindert werden können wenn man von Anfang an, auf die Stimmen gehört hätte.


----------



## Threshold (4. Januar 2016)

Was für Stimmen?
das meiste waren populistische Stammtischparolen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Januar 2016)

Wow, das ist die erste Kolumne von Augstein, der ich zustimmen kann. An Polen sehen wir aktuell, wohin uns ein Rechtsruck in Deutschland führen würde.

Rechtsruck in Polen: Der schlechte Polenwitz - Kolumne - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (4. Januar 2016)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Wow, das ist die erste Kolumne von Augstein, der ich zustimmen kann. An Polen sehen wir aktuell, wohin uns ein Rechtsruck in Deutschland führen würde.
> 
> Rechtsruck in Polen: Der schlechte Polenwitz - Kolumne - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Oder ein Linksruck...
Der Herr Ausgtein ist nicht der seriöseste Journalist in Deutschland, schon von seinen antisemitischen Äußerungen gehört ?


----------



## SpeCnaZ (4. Januar 2016)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Wow, das ist die erste Kolumne von Augstein, der ich zustimmen kann. An Polen sehen wir aktuell, wohin uns ein Rechtsruck in Deutschland führen würde.
> 
> Rechtsruck in Polen: Der schlechte Polenwitz - Kolumne - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Super, dass du den Medien alles abkaufst was die sagen .

Man sollte einige Sachen mal hinterfragen. 

Fakt ist: Seitdem Polen PiS gewählt hat, ist Polen deutlich weniger von Deutschland und der EU abhängig bzw. PiS versucht so etwas zu erreichen. Dass dies EU nicht gefällt ist klar, deswegen versuchen sie verkrampft die poln. Regierung schlecht zu reden obwohl diese demokratisch gewählt wurde. Man berichtet von irgendwelchen Skandalen die nie statt gefunden hat etc.

Komisch, dass die PO Regierung viel mehr kuriose Fälle hatte und man davon nichts gehört hat, hmmmm. Vielleicht lag es darran, dass Kopacz und Tusk das gemacht haben was die EU/Bundesregierung wollte ?


----------



## Chakka_cor (4. Januar 2016)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Super, dass du den Medien alles abkaufst was die sagen .
> 
> Man sollte einige Sachen mal hinterfragen.
> 
> ...



Sorry aber da muss ich Dir leider wiedersprechen.

Habe selber Verwandschaft in PL und glaub mir die PSi wurde bestimmt nicht wegen ihrer Fähigkeit gewählt, ehr wegen Wahlversprechen die sehr wahrscheinlich nie eingehalten werden.

Ein Beispiel: Es wurde den Mütter je Kind 500 Zloty mtl. versprochen und sie fragen bei ihren Chefs schon nach wann es denn das endlich geben sollte. Aber woher soll das Geld dafür denn kommen? 

Auch wurde versprochen das Renteneintrittsalter wieder zu senken ohne zu sagen woher das Geld dafür kommen soll.

Also viel versprochen aber das Geld dafür ist nicht da. Aus diesem Grund wird sich die PSi auch nur eine Wahlperiode halten denn die Menschen werden merken das die Versprechen nicht eingehalten werden außer die PSi schafft es noch mehr Gesetze zu ihren Gunsten zu ändern.

Das was die PSI betreibt ist nur populistisch und nichts mehr, also in guter Gesellschaft mit AfD und PEGIDA.


----------



## floppyexe (4. Januar 2016)

Chakka_cor schrieb:


> Auch wurde versprochen das Renteneintrittsalter wieder zu senken ohne zu sagen woher das Geld dafür kommen soll.


Man soll nicht versprechen was man nicht halten kann. Das sollten sogar die Polen wissen. Denn:
Polen ist Mitglied der EU. In diesem Verein wird man als Staat gezwungen das Rentenalter anzuheben. Siehe Frankreich. Andere werden gezwungen zu folgen...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Januar 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> ...Ich bin dafür diejenigen in ihre Länder zu verfrachten, welche sich ihr leben durch den Staat finanzieren lassen. Da gibt es unzählige von aus den Balkanländern. Jetzt kommt mir bitte auch niemand damit, die meisten von denen arbeiten hier. Da möchte ich nicht widersprechen, aber die die nicht arbeiten, man muss nur in einige deutsche Großstädte schauen, wie es in diesen Vierteln aussieht....


Wie willst Du das genau regeln?
- Darf man nicht ohne Arbeit kommen?
- Wenn man die Arbeit verliert, geht es sofort zurück
- Wie deckt sich das mit unserer Gesetzgebung der freien Wohnortwahl und was ist mit Deutschen, die z.B. in Spanien Sozialhilfe bekommen? Auch abschieben?



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das ist halt die Folge davon, dass man  sie gleich in die rechte Ecke gestellt hat. Wenn man Bürger sofort in  die rechte Ecke stellt weil er anderer Meinung ist, sinkt dann bei  diesen Personen auch die Hemmschwelle wirklich rechts zu werden.
> Diese Entwicklung hätte verhindert werden können wenn man von Anfang an, auf die Stimmen gehört hätte.


Das ist zu einfach. Die Leute stehen in der rechten Ecke, sie reden so, sie verhalten sich so, aber sie wollen nicht ausgegrenzt werden, darum behaupten sie, "besorgte Bürger" zu sein. Jeder darf in diesem Land seine Meinung frei äußern, man darf sogar in die NPD eintreten, ohne gleich geköpft zu werden. Warum stehen diese Menschen nicht zu dem, was sie denken? Man darf in diesem Land Rassist sein. Du darfst Dich hinstellen und sagen, "Die Menschengruppe XYZ finde ich persönlich total Kacke". Das ist das gute Recht eines jeden unserer Mitbürger.

Man sollte aber 95% der Bevölkerung nicht vorschreiben, dass wir Rassisten und Menschen, die unsere freiheitlichen Werte mit Füßen treten, lieben müssen. Nein, ich liebe diese Menschen nicht. Aber auch die rechte Dumpfbacke bekommt meine Hilfe und Nächstenliebe in der Not. An dem Tisch meine Freunde werden  sie aber nicht lange sitzen. Das ist meine freie Meinung und die äußere ich auch.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (4. Januar 2016)

Chakka_cor schrieb:


> Sorry aber da muss ich Dir leider wiedersprechen.
> 
> Habe selber Verwandschaft in PL und glaub mir die PSi wurde bestimmt nicht wegen ihrer Fähigkeit gewählt, ehr wegen Wahlversprechen die sehr wahrscheinlich nie eingehalten werden.
> 
> ...



Genauso wie ich Verwandschaft in Polen haben und dort gelebt habe przyjacielu .

Natürlich war es nicht der Hauptgrund aber was hatten die Leute für Alternative ? Wieder PO ? Oder etwa die Linken die sich auf nichts einigen können ? PiS hat gerade angefangen, eigentlich kann eh nicht viel schief gehen.


Durch die Flüchtlingskrise kommen solche Parteien/Organisationen an die Macht. Orbans Partei in Ungarn erreicht ca. 40-50%, die nachfolgende Partei kann man mit der NPD vergleichen.

Nichts anderes als die CDU ist darran schuld, dass so jemand an die Macht kommt. Würde man die Aufnehme Aktion von Flüchtlingen besser organisierem gäbe es diese Probleme nicht. Anstatt aber das Problem zu lösen, erzählt man den Leuten, dass es überhaupt keine Probleme gibt obwohl es nicht genügend Lehrer gibt (man braucht ca. 50000 mehr für das Jahr 2016(beunruhigt mich als Schüler/Student))  und das Geld knapp sein muss wenn alle Politiker über Sparen reden.


----------



## Chakka_cor (4. Januar 2016)

Da gebe ich Dir recht, man redet sehr viel aber über eine Verteilung der Flüchtlinge in der gesamten EU wird nicht viel berichtet oder getan.

In diesem Fall motzt man ja auch gerne über PL weil sie sich weigern Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen aber über die Flüchtlinge aus der Ukranie schreibt keiner die bereits dort sind.

Deswegen hoffe ich das AfD und PEGIDA nicht noch weiter zulegen, das wäre nicht gut für uns.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. Januar 2016)

Du meinst diese Art von Flüchtlingen aus der Ukraine?

_"Polen hat fast alle Asylanträge von Ukrainern abgelehnt"_
Polen: Das MÃ¤rchen von den ukrainischen FlÃ¼chtlingen - Politik - SÃ¼ddeutsche.de


----------



## SpeCnaZ (4. Januar 2016)

Chakka_cor schrieb:


> Da gebe ich Dir recht, man redet sehr viel aber über eine Verteilung der Flüchtlinge in der gesamten EU wird nicht viel berichtet oder getan.
> 
> In diesem Fall motzt man ja auch gerne über PL weil sie sich weigern Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen aber über die Flüchtlinge aus der Ukranie schreibt keiner die bereits dort sind.
> 
> Deswegen hoffe ich das AfD und PEGIDA nicht noch weiter zulegen, das wäre nicht gut für uns.



Wie wird es für uns gut für uns ?

Die AfD und vorallem PEGIDA haben die Sprüche wie "Deutschland für Deutsche" unterlassen/nicht benutzt. Natürlich gibt es auch da Ausnahme, keine von beiden ist zu 100% sauber. 

Ich will nur anmerken, dass bei den PEGIDA Demos viele Polen/Tschechien dabei sind und es auch PEGIDA Polen (gerade gegoogelt) gibt. Ich war zwar nie dabei, wurde mir aber von paar Bekannten berichtet. 

In normalen Fall würde mich ein starkes AfD nicht besonders freuen, ich war bis 2015 ziemlich zufrieden mit der CDU Politik und würde mir wünschen, dass die Angela Merkel weiterhin Kanzlerin wäre.


----------



## Chakka_cor (4. Januar 2016)

Obs die sind kann ich nicht sageb aber hab über die Feiertag viel mit unseren Verwanden aus der Nähe von Danzig unterhalten und die sind Unternehmer also ehr Nicht-PSi-Wähler und berichten auch darüber.

Somit hab ich die Info nicht von einem PSi-Anhänger und denke da ist bestimmt was dran, wobei es bestimmt auch hier beide Seiten gibt.

Wegen dem Spruch, natürlich haben die es so noch nie gesagt aber vom Inhalt läuft es darauf hinaus, deswegen ist auch Flüchtlinge in Klammer gesetzt. 

Das Angie wieder Kanzlerin wird hoffe ich auch!


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Januar 2016)

Beste Vorraussetzungen um weiteres Wasser auf die Mühlen der Rechtspopulisten in Deutschland zu gießen und vieleicht auch ein Vorgeschmack darauf was uns in Zukunft noch öfter in den Medien begegenen könnte.

Eine Gruppe von rund 1000 stark alkoholisierten Männern mit arabisch / afrikanischen Erscheinungsbild, im Alter zwischen 15 und 35 Jahren,  soll an Silvester bis zu 80 Frauen sexuell belästig, ausgeraubt und in einem Fall sogar vergewaltigt haben.
Die Anwesenheit der Polizei beeindruckte die Täter beim begehen ihrer Straftaten dabei nicht im geringsten, die erst nach Ranziehung weiterer Einsatzkräfte dem Treiben ein Ende setzen konnte:

Spiegel: Silvesternacht  am Kölner Hauptbahnhof: Gruppe von 1000 Männern war Ausgangspunkt - In  Köln kam es zu einer Vergewaltigung - Köln - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten
Süddeutsche Zeitung: KÃ¶lns Polizei rÃ¤tselt Ã¼ber "vÃ¶llig enthemmte" Gewalt - Panorama - SÃ¼ddeutsche.de


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Januar 2016)

Ja, hab ich schon gelesen. Und das macht mich echt wütend. Ich hoffe, sie werden einen Teil dieses Abschaums ausfindig machen, wegsperren und nach verbüßter Strafe über Arabien abwerfen. Wer sich so aufführt, der ist beim IS doch in bester Gesellschaft.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Beste Vorraussetzungen um weiteres Wasser auf die Mühlen der Rechtspopulisten in Deutschland zu gießen und vieleicht auch ein Vorgeschmack darauf was uns in Zukunft noch öfter in den Medien begegenen könnte.


Als ich es las, dachte ich auch nur: "Was für Kackbratzen, Dumpfbacken, Idioten". Aber ich stelle andere Fragen.
- Warum können sich 1000 Menschen für gemeinsam begangene Straftaten verabreden, und der BND bemerkt nichts?
- Welche Gruppe von Menschen war es, und warum haben sie es gemacht? Waren es. z.B. auf die Abschiebung Wartende ohne Hoffnung? 
- Warum hat niemand geholfen? Auf dem Platz haben mehr Menschen gestanden, als die 1000 Männer und 50 weiblichen Opfer
- Warum hat die Polizei, die auf dem Platz war, nichts bemerkt?
- Warum gibt es überall so viele Idioten, die Silversterknaller in Menschengruppen schmeißen?
- ....



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Eine Gruppe von rund 1000 stark alkoholisierten Männern ...


Was ist jetzt das genetisch Gemeinsame an den Tätern, wenn man es doch gerne auf diese Frage reduziert?
Fragen über Fragen. Antworten würde ich erst nach eine Analyse geben. Aber Konsequenzen muss es haben und
sie werden nicht lauten: "Frauen sollten im dunkeln zu hausen bleiben", so ist hier im Land die Standard Empfehlung
und so werden hier sehr schnell Opfer zu Tätern umgedreht, weil sie aufreizend angezogen waren, sich nicht wehrten
etc.... Ich empfehle jedem einmal an einem Vergewaltigungsprozess teilzunehmen und zuzuhören. Da muss hier im
Land noch viel passieren.

Ein sehr unschönes Thema. Vielleicht wäre eine Ausgangssperre für Männer im Dunkeln eine Lösung, damit sich Frauen
sicher bewegen können? Aber warten wir mit Antworten, bis sich der Fall geklärt hat.

Nachtrag:
Wenn man aktuell im Spiegel liest, stellt es sich wieder anders da. Hauptproblem war, dass der Platz nur von Männern bevölkert war. Und Männer sehen Frauen immer und überall als Freiwild. In Bayern gehört es zum "Brauchtum", Bedienungen auf den Oktoberfesten an Hintern und Busen zu begrapschen. Es gibt abgeschmetterte Urteile dazu, als sich Bedienungen wegen Belästigung wehren wollte. Das macht es keineswegs besser, aber das Problem ist nicht nur eine bestimmte Gruppe von Männern, sondern das Hauptproblem ist der Mann von 14-40 schlechthin, mit bestimmter kultureller und bildungsmäßiger prozentualer Ausprägung. Körperliche Gewalt und Sexismus geht immer von Männern gegen Frauen aus. Hier sind wir noch lange nicht am Ende dessen, was sich in dieser Gesellschaft tun muss und natürlich ist es ein enormer Rückschritt, wenn unsere zarten Verbesserungen in den letzten dreißig Jahren durch Menschen zunichte gemacht werden, an denen diese Veränderungen vorbei gingen. 

Nachtrag zum Nachtrag:
Gute ZUsammenfassung: Der Postillon: 8 Fragen und Antworten zu den Ãœbergriffen in KÃ¶ln


----------



## riedochs (5. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Beste Vorraussetzungen um weiteres Wasser auf die Mühlen der Rechtspopulisten in Deutschland zu gießen und vieleicht auch ein Vorgeschmack darauf was uns in Zukunft noch öfter in den Medien begegenen könnte.
> 
> Eine Gruppe von rund 1000 stark alkoholisierten Männern mit arabisch / afrikanischen Erscheinungsbild, im Alter zwischen 15 und 35 Jahren,  soll an Silvester bis zu 80 Frauen sexuell belästig, ausgeraubt und in einem Fall sogar vergewaltigt haben.
> Die Anwesenheit der Polizei beeindruckte die Täter beim begehen ihrer Straftaten dabei nicht im geringsten, die erst nach Ranziehung weiterer Einsatzkräfte dem Treiben ein Ende setzen konnte:
> ...



Und denen passiert nichts anstatt sofort abzuschieben. Kein Prozess und nichts. Wer daran beteiligt war noch nachts in den Flieger und weg damit.  Die Rechten / AfD bekommen genau deswegen Zulauf und da unsere Staatsratvorsitzende und die anderen Vollversager in Berlin zu blöd sind das zu erkennen. Das wird das noch schlimmer. Woanders hätte so ein pack ein paar aufs Maul bekommen nur bei uns ist der Täter ja besser geschützt als das Opfer.

Unsere Polizisten brauchen einfach mehr Befugnisse. Mit dem Schlagstock drauf und auseinander Knüppeln. Das Gesocks versteht eh keine andere Sprache.

Der Sportschütze der den Einbrecher erschossen hat hat richtig gehandelt und wird am Ende doch dafür bestraft. Hier muss der Mann beweisen das es Notwehr war und selbst dann wird man Ihm einen Strick draus drehen. Um Straffrei dabei rauszukommen hätte er sich ausrauben lassen sollen.  Manchmal kann ich die Amis mit Ihren bescheuerten Waffengesetzen verstehen.


----------



## aloha84 (5. Januar 2016)

riedochs schrieb:


> Und denen passiert nichts anstatt sofort abzuschieben. Kein Prozess und nichts. Wer daran beteiligt war noch nachts in den Flieger und weg damit.  Die Rechten / AfD bekommen genau deswegen Zulauf und da unsere Staatsratvorsitzende und die anderen Vollversager in Berlin zu blöd sind das zu erkennen. Das wird das noch schlimmer. Woanders hätte so ein pack ein paar aufs Maul bekommen nur bei uns ist der Täter ja besser geschützt als das Opfer.
> 
> Unsere Polizisten brauchen einfach mehr Befugnisse. Mit dem Schlagstock drauf und auseinander Knüppeln. Das Gesocks versteht eh keine andere Sprache.



--> Die Polizisten wussten in der Nacht noch gar nichts von den Übergriffen.
Die Polizei die in der Nähe war, versuchte eine Gruppe von Leuten (mehrere Hundert) davon abzuhalten, mit Böllern wild um sich zu werfen.
Die Beschwerden und Berichte der Frauen kamen erst über das Internet und später über deren Anzeige ans Licht.....bis früh um 2 war der Polizei nur von 2 Übergriffen am Bahnhof bekannt. (was für eine Großstadt zu Silvester quasi nichts ist)


> Nach Polizei-Angaben sollen alle Einsatzkräfte, die zur Verfügung waren,  vor Ort gewesen sein. Doch die Beamten hatten anscheinend nichts von  den sexuellen Übergriffen und Diebstählen gemerkt. "Wir haben erst durch  die Anzeigen davon erfahren", sagt Wolfgang Wurm, Präsident der  zuständigen Bundespolizeistation Sankt Augustin.



Nur ums verständlich zu machen, wenn die Polizei so etwas mitbekommt, wird auch gehandelt. Da wird verhaftet, Personalien festgestellt etc.pp --> wenn es nur um "zu wild feiern" geht, wird deeskaliert und Platzverweis ausgesprochen.

Immerhin gibts eine Sonderkommision, mal schauen ob sie die Spinner erwischen.


----------



## Woohoo (5. Januar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Immerhin gibts eine Sonderkommision, mal schauen ob sie die Spinner erwischen.



Spinner scheint mir doch ein sehr verharmlosender Begriff. 
In anderen Städten scheint auch ähnliches passiert sein.


_"Dutzende Frauen sind in Köln Opfer sexueller Gewalt geworden. Doch der  feministische Aufschrei gegen diese Taten bleibt aus. Stattdessen werden  Berichte über die Abstammung der Täter gelöscht. Doch wenn wir die  Täter mit zweierlei Maß messen, lassen wir die betroffenen Frauen im  Stich."

_
_Fremde Hände in allen Körperöffnungen gespürt_

_Eine Gruppe  von geschätzt 40 bis 100 Männern haben systematisch junge Frauen  eingekreist, sie betatscht, ihnen in den Schritt, an die Brüste,  unter den Rock gegriffen. Sie als Huren beschimpft, sie ausgelacht und  teilweise auch noch ausgeraubt. Laut Presseberichten ist einer jungen  Frau Strumpfhose und Slip heruntergerissen worden, eine andere  berichtet, sie habe die fremden Hände in „allen Körperöffnungen“  gespürt."_


 Schreckliche Taten in Köln: Sexuelle Gewalt gegen Frauen: Warum der Aufschrei gegen die Täter nicht ausbleiben darf - Birgit Kelle - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten






Split99999 schrieb:


> Wer  sich so aufführt, der ist beim IS doch in bester Gesellschaft.



Nein beim IS muss man kämpfen oder sich sogar selbst in die Luft sprengen. Wenn man dann abhauen will wird man von den eigenen Leuten umgebracht. Hier bekommt man Unterstützungen, kann gut untertauchen, Opfer die sich kaum wehren oder schlimmsten Falls ein wenig 5* Knast.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Januar 2016)

Ja, muss ich auch sagen. Die Bezeichnung Spinner ist eine Verharmlosung. Es handelt sich dabei ja  um Raub, massive sexuelle Belästigung und Vergewaltigung. Das sind  schwere Straftaten.  Allenfalls das Werfen von Böllern in die Menge kann  man als die Handlung von Spinnern auslegen, wobei das nach meinem  Dafürhalten auch schon an versuchter Körperverletzung grenzt. Dass  andere dadurch verletzt werden können, wird dabei schließlich  billigend  in Kauf genommen.


----------



## Threshold (5. Januar 2016)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Super, dass du den Medien alles abkaufst was die sagen .
> 
> Man sollte einige Sachen mal hinterfragen.
> 
> ...



Na ja, wenn ich mir anschaue, mit welcher Geschwindigkeit Journalisten entsorgt, Richter ausgetauscht und kritische Stimme mundtot gemacht werden, mache ich mir schon Sorgen.
so einen Trend will ich hier nicht erleben.


----------



## dippich (5. Januar 2016)

@Köln@Hamburg:
Ich hoffe die Gutmenschen wachen langsam auf und fordern endlich eine strickte Einhaltung unsere Gesetze und Werte. Diese ständige Verharmlosung von einigen hier im Forum ist unglaublich!
Ich kann Dänemark und Schweden nur gratulieren, denn die haben jetzt die Notbremse gezogen!


----------



## aloha84 (5. Januar 2016)

Wer hier fordert denn nicht die Einhaltung von Gesetzen?
Wer straffällig wird, hat bestraft zu werden egal welcher nation oder politischer Richtung er angehört.

BTW:
Wem das Wort "Spinner" nicht reicht, kann es gerne gegen andere härtere Begriffe austauschen.....alle anderen Worte die mir zu dem Personenkreis einfallen werden vom Forum zensiert.


----------



## Woohoo (5. Januar 2016)

*"Oberbürgermeisterin legt Frauen "Verhaltensregeln" nahe*

    Nach der sexuellen Gewalt an Silvester arbeitet Köln daran, im Karneval  ähnliche Übergriffe zu verhindern. Dazu gehören "Verhaltensregeln" für  Frauen, etwa "eine Armlänge" Abstand zu Fremden."

Übergriffe auf Frauen: So reagiert Köln auf sexuelle Gewalt - DIE WELT
Opfer sind schuld, haben sich eben nicht richtig "Verhalten". Feministen laufen jetzt doch sturm oder? 
Soviel zu "wir sollen dem Terror nicht nachgeben und unser Leben so weiter leben wie bisher".

Wie soll das gehen bei solchen Verhältnissen:


----------



## Verminaard (5. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, wenn ich mir anschaue, mit welcher  Geschwindigkeit Journalisten entsorgt, Richter ausgetauscht und  kritische Stimme mundtot gemacht werden, mache ich mir schon Sorgen.
> so einen Trend will ich hier nicht erleben.



Hier haben Parteien nur direkten Einfluss auf die oeffentlich Rechtlichen.



Woohoo schrieb:


> *"Oberbürgermeisterin legt Frauen "Verhaltensregeln" nahe*
> 
> Nach der sexuellen Gewalt an Silvester arbeitet Köln daran, im Karneval  ähnliche Übergriffe zu verhindern. Dazu gehören "Verhaltensregeln" für  Frauen, etwa "eine Armlänge" Abstand zu Fremden."
> 
> ...



Auch gerade mitbekommen, warst bissi schneller. Moechte trotzdem hier ein Video hinzufuegen:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O02cI9jacOM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## dippich (5. Januar 2016)

Denke ich an Deutschland in der Nacht, bin ich um den Schlaf gebracht!!!


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Januar 2016)

Köln: Angela Merkel verlangt harte Antwort des Rechtsstaats - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Januar 2016)

Von wem geht in Deutschland Gewalt gegen Frauen aus? Von allen Ausländischen Männern und sonst von niemandem?
Dieses ganze übergriffige Pack, welches die Taten missbraucht, um eigene Ziel durchzusetzen, ist an Schlechtigkeit nicht
zu überbieten. Wenn ich hier in der Stadt bin, lassen die meisten Türsteher keine Ausländer rein, KO Tropfen werden 
komischerweise trotzdem an Frauen verabreicht.

Ich sagte doch schon, die Lösung ist ganz einfach. Ausgangssperre für Männer, sobald es dunkel wird.


----------



## Woohoo (5. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch schon, die Lösung ist ganz einfach. Ausgangssperre für Männer, sobald es dunkel wird.


Ausgangssperre für Frauen oder Burka damit die Damen die Männer nicht immer provozieren. 
Oberbürgermeister*in* legt *Frauen* Verhaltensregeln nahe. 



> Dieses ganze übergriffige Pack, welches die Taten missbraucht, um eigene Ziel durchzusetzen, ist an Schlechtigkeit nicht
> zu überbieten.



Doch nämlich von der Tat selber.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (5. Januar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Oberbürgermeister*in* legt *Frauen* Verhaltensregeln nahe.


Vor ein paar Wochen war sie selber Opfer einer Straftat, aber jetzt schützt sie die Straftäter.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (5. Januar 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Solange alle die bei Pegida als rechtes Pack abgestempelt werden. Und man dafür auch noch Beifall bekommt, solange bezeichne ich die gesamte Antifa als linkes Gesocks.
> 
> Wer hat den in Hamburg Züge mit Steinen beworfen. https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/bremen-hamburg-101.html
> 
> Wer hat den in Köln Polizisten angegriffen?



Meines Wissens nach wurde weder in Hamburg eine Steinschmeißaktion polizeilich angemeldet, noch folgten in Köln gezielt tausende Leute einer Einladung zum Angriff auf Polizisten. Also alles in allem nichts, was man mit Pegida vergleichen könnte. Weder vom Ausmaß her noch von der Repräsentativität für eine politische Gruppierung wie z.B. die Antifa.
Wesentlich passender wäre ein Vergleich mit denjenigen, die ein Asylbewerberheim angegriffen haben:
Ein kleiner Kreis von Personen, die annonym/in der Annahme, unbemerkt zu entkommen, Gewaltakte mit potentiell schweren Personenverletzungen verüben. Würde man deine vollkommen haltlosen Verallgemeinerungstaktik auf Pegida übertragen, müsste man da von einem brandschatzenden Lynchmob sprechen.

Zum Glück versuchen hier aber einige Leute eine zivilisierte Diskussion zu führen, anstatt auf Stammtischniveau zu provozieren.




turbosnake schrieb:


> War Peter Hartz nicht ein Sozialdemokrat? Demnach verdanken wir unseren jetzigen Standard den Hartz Reformen der SPD.
> Trifft auch den Rest der Agenda 2010 zu https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Agenda_2010



Peter Hartz war (ist?) in erster Linie Manager und Unternehmensberater und er erhielt den Auftrag, das extrem umständliche Nebeneinander von verschiedensten Sozialmaßnahmen rund um Sozial- und verschiedenen Formen der Arbeitslosenhilfe zu entschlacken und zu einem zukunftsfähigen System zu vereinigen. Was ihm, bis das Verafassungsgericht mit Verweis auf den bescheuerten Federalismusvertrag, reingrätschen musste. Was meines Wissens nach nicht zu seinem Auftrag gehörte, war übrigens die Festlegung der Bedarfshöhen und der Anrechnungsfaktoren, deren zu niedriger bzw. zu hoher Wert zur prekären Lage vieler Hartzer führen (und die iirc. eine Amtszeit später, also unter Merkel in ihrer Höhe geprüft und mit Praxiserfahrung im Hinterkopf angepasst werden sollten.)
Ob er darüber hinaus Sozialdemokrat ist... - er hat ein SPD-Parteibuch, aber jeder, der auf Basis persönlicher Kontakte mit Schröder zusammengearbeitet hat, steht erstmal unter Verdacht nur bedingt demokratisch und nur sehr, sehr eingeschränkt sozial zu sein.



> Die NPD bestand größtenteils aus Mitgliedern das Verfassungschutzes



Quelle?




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt keinen Linksextremismus mehr, wie zu meiner Kindheit. Die RAF ist tot, Hausbesetzer gibt es nicht mehr, nur noch konformistische Ja-Sager, um es überspitzt auszudrücken.



Hausbesetzer gibt es noch, aber fast nur noch im studentische Umfeld. Und die konformistischen Ja-Sager wurden schon lange von der "mir doch egal"-Fraktion der überhaupt-nicht-um-irgendwas-Kümmerer abgelöst 



> Die Gleichberechtigung ist ebenso viel weiter, als vor dreißig Jahren, auch so ein Thema des linken Gesocks, ebenso wie Kernkraft oder ungehemmte Globalisierung. Die heutigen extremistischen linken, nehmen wir die Antifa, kämpft nur und mit wachen Augen gegen das rechte Gesocks, nicht aber gegen normale Menschen. Das macht Gewalt nicht besser, aber einen Dieb zu beklauen finde ich irgendwie moralisch erträglicher, als einen hart arbeitenden. Wenn gegen offenen Rassismus demonstriert wird, halte ich Steine auch für völlig überflüssig, aber es hat trotzdem eine andere Qualität, gegen die übermächtige Polizei zu kämpfen, als gegen hilflose Flüchtlinge. Verachtenswert ist beides, vergleichbar ist es trotzdem nicht.



Kämpfe gegen die Polizei sind und bleiben ein Problem, da gibt es nichts zu relativieren. Angriffe gegenüber Tätern sind anders einzustufen, als Selbstjustiz dennoch abzulehnen, aber die Polizei ist im heraufbeschworenen Kampf "rechts gegen links" genauso ein unschuldiger Dritter, wie Flüchtlinge. Man muss ihr zwar zum Teil vorwerfen, rechte Täter gewähren zu lassen und linke Gruppierungen zu drangsalieren, aber die tatsächliche Einschränkung legal operierender Linker ist sehr gering und weitaus weniger relevant, als die trotz allem erfolgende Bekämpfung von Rechtsextremismus durch die Polizei. Damit wirkt diese trotz allem im Interesse von Antifaschisten und sollte unterstützt werden (was die organisierte Antifa ja z.T. durch Informationsverbreitung und Anzeigen auch macht), nicht bekämpft. Wer sich gegen staatliche Autoritäten auflehnt handelt nicht antifaschistisch, sondern anarchistisch und gewalttätiger Anarchismus ist nun wirklich nichts positives.




turbosnake schrieb:


> Wird die SPD jetzt ihren alten Weg weiterbeschreiten und einen Arbeitnehmer freundlichen?
> Wenn nicht dann stellen sie sich auf eine Ebene mit CDU/AfD.



?
Die AfD hat, abgesehen von ihrer wirtschaftsgefährdenen EU-Feindlichkeit, überhaupt kein Arbeitnehmer-Programm. An dieser Stelle ist eine Gleichsetzung mit Union/SPD nicht möglich, es handelt sich bei der AfD eben um eine reine nationalistische "gegen Fremdes" Populismuspartei.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach nicht nur die armen Fluechtlinge, wenn sie nicht in Deutschland waeren, waeren sie allesamt tot.
> Das stimmt einfach so nicht. Wieviele davon fliehen aus sicheren Drittstaaten um hier in Deutschland ihr Glueck zu versuchen?
> Ich mein jetzt nicht, wo sie einfach nur durchgereist sind, sondern schon eine ganze Weile "sicher" waren.



"Sicher" ist relativ. Die Versorgungslage ist stellenweise katastrophal, Existenzängste der Menschen in libanesischen Flüchtlingslagern vor dem Wintereinbruch keineswegs unbegründet. Diejenigen, die Richtung Nordafrika geflohen sind, finden sich gar komplett ohne Unterstützung in gescheiterten Staaten wieder. Es stimmt aber, dass gerade die über die Türkei kommenden Flüchtlinge dort nicht in Lebensgefahr schwebten.
Leider liefert das aber keine Antwort auf das Problem, was man mit ihnen machen soll. Auch/gerade diese Leute sind (nach ihrer letzten Fluchtetappe) mittellos. Man könnte ihren Versuch, aus der Hoffnungslosigkeit der türksichen Lager auszubrechen (machen wir uns nichts vor: Die Flüchtlinge dort können nichts für ihre Zukunft tun und es wird in den nächsten 10-20 Jahren keine Hoffnung für sie geben, in Syrien wieder etwas aufzubauen) nur bestrafen, in dem man ihr Leben hier in Gefahr bringt.



> Leider wurde man in der Vergangenheit sofort ins rechte Eck gestellt, wenn man Kritik aeusserte oder selbst nur unangenehme Fragen stellte.



Hängt davon ab, wie man Kritik äußert und was man für Fragen stellt. Die meisten Leute kritisieren lauthals und sehr, sehr ausgiebig sekundäre Probleme, deren vollkommene Lösung vor 10, 20, 30 Jahren hätte in Angriff genommen werden müssen (Preisfrage: Wen habt ihr damals gewählt? Hätte er die richtigen Schritte eingeleitet?) und stellt polemische Stammtischfragen. Das ist einfach nur nervig und wenig hilfreich und in aller Regel aus einer rechten Grundhaltung heraus. Solche Leute kann man nur ins (rechte) Eck stellen und ignorieren.

Das Personen abgestelt wurden, die konstruktive, praktikable Ansätze hatten, wäre mir nicht aufgefallen. Daran mangelt es nämlich durchaus. An Montagsredenschwinger mit Hitler-Bartschatten dagegen nicht.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Genau da haben wir eben ein gewaltiges rechtliches, wirtschaftliches und organisatorisches Problem:
> 
> Die ganzen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge aus Ungarn, Rumänien, Bosnien, etc. ohne jede Bleibechance, die durch Merkels Willkommenspolitik mitangelockt wurden, kriegen z.T., in dem Monat, den sie hier sind, über 500€ zugeschoben,



??? Wie bitte schlön kommst du zu dieser Behauptung ???
Wer aus EU-Ländern wie Ungarn oder Rumänien kommt und ernsthaft einen Flüchtlingsantrag stellt, kriegt den "abgelehnt"-Stempel direkt drauf und selbst die paar Bosnier, die tatsächlich eine Prüfung erhalten (afaik mittlerweile die absolute Ausnahme) bekommen zunächst genau das, was alle Flüchtlinge bekommen: Einen Platz in einer Erstaufnahme und was zu Essen. Das Taschengeld (zur Finanzierung von Dingen des persönlichen Bedarfs -Stichwort Kleider-, aber auch für Fahrkosten, etc.) in diesen ersten 3 Monaten (bei der diesjährigen Überlastung auch mal mehr) beträgt maximal 143 Euro im Monat. Und dafür lebt man unter Bedingungen, für die ein Knastinsasse Entschädigung einklagen könnte.



> für nichts und wieder nichts und werden erst dann abgeschoben. Das ist mehr Geld als sie zuhause verdienen und müssen nicht mal was dafür tun.



Und das Durchschnittseinkommen in Rumänien liegt übrigens bei fast 550 Euro im Monat und übersteigt somit sogar deine herbeiphantasierte Zahl. Zur Sozial-/Arbeitslosenhilfe konnte ich keine genauen Angaben finden, der Grundsatz ohne vorheriges Einkommen scheint aber bei 100 Euro im Monat zu liegen. D.h. selbst wer 3 Monate in deutschen Erstaufnahmeinrichtungen aushart und das Taschengeld spart, hat bestenfalls die Reisekosten wieder raus. Selbst die schlechtbezahltesten Jobs für Wanderarbeiter bieten mehr Einkommen pro Unnannehmlichkeit.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (5. Januar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hausbesetzer gibt es noch, aber fast nur noch im studentische Umfeld. Und die konformistischen Ja-Sager wurden schon lange von der "mir doch egal"-Fraktion der überhaupt-nicht-um-irgendwas-Kümmerer abgelöst


Besser als die Intelligenzbestien die nichts anderes zu tun haben Häuser zu besetzen. Die Polizei sollte da wie bei den Amerikanern räumen dürfen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Angriffe gegenüber Tätern sind anders einzustufen


Und wer entscheidet wär Täter ist und wer nicht ? Die Antifa ? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die AfD hat, abgesehen von ihrer wirtschaftsgefährdenen EU-Feindlichkeit, überhaupt kein Arbeitnehmer-Programm. An dieser Stelle ist eine Gleichsetzung mit Union/SPD nicht möglich, es handelt sich bei der AfD eben um eine reine nationalistische "gegen Fremdes" Populismuspartei. [/OUOTE]
> Wirtschaftsgefährdet ist eher Merkels Flüchtlingspolitik die, die EU zu einer Hassgemeinschaft macht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Von wem geht in Deutschland Gewalt  gegen Frauen aus? Von allen Ausländischen Männern und sonst von  niemandem?
> Dieses ganze übergriffige Pack, welches die Taten missbraucht, um eigene Ziel durchzusetzen, ist an Schlechtigkeit nicht
> zu überbieten. Wenn ich hier in der Stadt bin, lassen die meisten Türsteher keine Ausländer rein, KO Tropfen werden
> komischerweise trotzdem an Frauen verabreicht.
> ...



In   dieser Form, die Polizei spricht ja von einer neuen Dimension der  Gewalt, wurde sie bislang nur einmal in Deutschland ausgeübt und das von  Männern, die von Opfern übereinstimmend als  nordafrikanischer/arabischer Typ beschrieben wurden. Natürlich darf man  nicht alle Migranten unter Generalverdacht stellen (macht hier zum Glück  bislang auch keiner), aber man darf den Migrationshintergrund auch  nicht unter den Teppich kehren. Ja, da haben sich relativ viele Leute,  die in unserem Land Gast sind, extrem daneben benommen, so wie nie zuvor. Und das ist nun mal auch gerade in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass unser Land aktuell so viel für Flüchtlinge tut mehr als traurig. 





Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Wochen war sie selber Opfer einer Straftat, aber jetzt schützt sie die Straftäter.



Stimmt doch gar nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Januar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Vor ein paar Wochen war sie selber Opfer einer Straftat, aber jetzt schützt sie die Straftäter.


Wenn die Polizei Hausbesitzern Hinweise gibt, welche teuren Schlösser und sonstigen Sicherungsmassnahmen eingebaut werden sollen, ist das auch ein Schutz der Straftäter und werden die Opfer damit zu Tätern, weil sie nicht ordentlich vorgesorgt haben? Ein wenig Vorsicht zu haben und Unbekannten gegenüber wachsam zu sein, kann keine falsche Empfehlung sein. Als Frau in einem Club nehme ich heute von niemandem mehr ein Getränk an, abgesehen vom Barkeeper meines Vertrauens. Und unter uns Freundinnen achten wir immer darauf, dass unsere Gläser niemals unbeaufsichtigt sind. Ist das in Deinen Augen auch ein Täterschutz?



Split99999 schrieb:


> In   dieser Form, die Polizei spricht ja von  einer neuen Dimension der  Gewalt, wurde sie bislang nur einmal in  Deutschland ausgeübt und das von  Männern....


Niemand betreitet, dass sich in Deutschland das organisierte Verbrechen ausbreitet. Das kommt aus allen Richtungen, Von betrügerischen Asphaltverkäufern aus Irland, von erpressenden Ebayverkäufern aus England, von Auto klauenden Gruppen aus Polen, die Russenmafia ist nicht zu unterschätzen, Zwangsprostitution aus den östlichen Nachbarländern, die italienische und chinesische Mafia solltenb wir keinesfalles vergessen. Dazu kommen jetzt noch Menschen mit extrem anderem kulturellem Hintergrund, die schon überfordert sind, wenn se in der Sauna nackte Frauen sehen. Sollen wir darum alle Ausländer rausschmeißen und die Handelsbeziehungen zu allen Ländern einstellen? Oder ist es sinnvoller, wachsam zu sein, Polizei zu stärken und die Neuankömmlinge auf unsere Art zu leben vorzubereiten?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (5. Januar 2016)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Stimmt doch gar nicht.


Wer indirekt sagt, dass die Opfer selbst schuld sind schützt die Straftäter.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich sagte doch schon, die Lösung ist ganz einfach. Ausgangssperre für Männer, sobald es dunkel wird.



Femfaschismus ich hör dich trapsen... 
Was du da forderst ist mindestens genauso diskreminierend gegenüber all den Männern die in der Lage sind sich Frauen gegenüber zu benehmen wie die Veralgemeinerungen diverser Rechtspopulisten zur Flüchtlingsdebatte...

Und ehrlich ich wäre ja ehr für eine Ausgangssperre und Maulkorb (außerhalb der eigenen Wohnung) für männliche Höhlenmenschen und weibliche extrem-Feministen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. Januar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wer indirekt sagt, dass die Opfer selbst schuld sind schützt die Straftäter.



Das hab ich aus ihren Aussagen aber nicht rausgelesen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Femfaschismus ich hör dich trapsen...


Bemerkst Du nicht, dass ich das nicht ernsthaft fordere, sondern dass es nur Spiegel ist?
Die absurden Forderungen der Pegida kann man mit Leichtigkeit auf alle Männer übertragen.
Ich hatte gehofft, ihr versteht diese Überzeichnung.

Hier übrigens ein Text, der die Häufigkeit bestimmter Taten aufgreift und der Verurteilungen
nennt, die Männer für ihre Übergriffebekommen.  Schön ist das nicht, mir wäre ein gewaltfreies 
Zusammenleben auch lieber. Aber wie immer, sind es nur Männer und keine Frauen, geht es
 um Gewaltverbrechen. Was schließen wir daraus?
Germany: Migrants' Rape Epidemic


----------



## turbosnake (5. Januar 2016)

@ruyven
Das gescheiterte Verbotsverfahren gegen die NPD liefert die Grundlage.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bemerkst Du nicht, dass ich das nicht ernsthaft fordere, sondern dass es nur Spiegel ist?
> Die absurden Forderungen der Pegida kann man mit Leichtigkeit auf alle Männer übertragen.
> Ich hatte gehofft, ihr versteht diese Überzeichnung.



Vieleicht solltest du das dann beim nässten mal besser kenntlich machen. Solche Aussagen, ohne jeglichen Deutlichmachung, kann man schnell mal missdeuten da ja Betonung und dergleichen in einem Text schwer zu erahnen sind, vor allem wen das mehrmals so undeutlich im Thread gepostet wird.
Und vor allem wäre das nicht mal die absurdeste Forderung die ich da schon gehört habe. Wie war das noch von der 22 jährigen Feministin und Mutter, bis auf 10% der Männer kastrieren wir alle und würden so eine bessere Welt schaffen, mit einer "gesunden" Anzahl männlicher Population?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Januar 2016)

Auch radikal Feministinnen meinen es nicht ernst, wenn Sie die allgemeine Kastration von Männern fordern. Es ist ein Gedankenspiel, keine ernsthafte Lösung. Die Aggression der Männer hat wie immer zwei Seiten, eine kreative und eine destruktive. Leider bekommt man die sinnvolle nicht ohne die schädliche. Damit muss man leben, vorsorgen und aufpassen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (5. Januar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Meines Wissens nach wurde weder in Hamburg eine Steinschmeißaktion polizeilich angemeldet, noch folgten in Köln gezielt tausende Leute einer Einladung zum Angriff auf Polizisten. Also alles in allem nichts, was man mit Pegida vergleichen könnte. Weder vom Ausmaß her noch von der Repräsentativität für eine politische Gruppierung wie z.B. die Antifa.
> Wesentlich passender wäre ein Vergleich mit denjenigen, die ein Asylbewerberheim angegriffen haben:
> Ein kleiner Kreis von Personen, die annonym/in der Annahme, unbemerkt zu entkommen, Gewaltakte mit potentiell schweren Personenverletzungen verüben. Würde man deine vollkommen haltlosen Verallgemeinerungstaktik auf Pegida übertragen, müsste man da von einem brandschatzenden Lynchmob sprechen.
> 
> Zum Glück versuchen hier aber einige Leute eine zivilisierte Diskussion zu führen, anstatt auf Stammtischniveau zu provozieren.



Genau das was du mir vorwirfst wird doch die ganze Zeit hier gemacht. 

Für 90% der Leute hier sind alle Personen die bei Pegida mit laufen oder mit der AfD sympathisieren rechtes Pack. 

Desweiteren ist  für dich eine unangemeldete jedoch gut organisierte Aktion eine linksextremen Gruppe  nicht schlimm? Nur weil etwas nicht angemeldet ist, heißt es nicht das es ja nur halb so schlimm ist.

Ich weiß es ist schon ein bisschen her, aber vielleicht kann sich noch jemand hier an die Chaostage in Hannover erinnern. Die waren auch nicht angemeldet. Und dort entstand ein sehr hoher Wirtschaftlicher Schaden als auch personeller Schaden. 

Sicherlich war mein Beitrag sehr provozierend geschrieben. 

Aber wenn ich eines nicht leiden kann, ist die derzeitige Links Blindheit in Deutschland. 

Ja Deutschland war Jahrelang auf dem rechten Auge blind, aber das darf nicht die Rechtfertigung für das jetzige Verhalten sein. 

Das beste Beispiel ist doch jetzt Silvester gewesen. Da greifen zwischen 40 und 100 Männer, mit nachweislichem Migrationshintergrund Frauen an, vergreifen sich fast an ihnen und die meisten deutschen Medien verschweigen die Herkunft. Und ja diese Spielt eine Rolle. Wäre die gleiche Tat von Deutschen, am besten noch aus aus der rechten Szene, begangen können wir alle sicher sein, das die Medien schon sämtliche Namen, Adressen und Bilder veröffentlicht hätte.

Und da wundert ihr euch alle ernsthaft, das die Leute auf die Straße gehen und alternativen an der Wahlurne suchen.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Auch radikal Feministinnen meinen es nicht ernst, wenn Sie die allgemeine Kastration von Männern fordern. Es ist ein Gedankenspiel, keine ernsthafte Lösung.



Ah ja... ok... Dann haben wohl die Nationalsozialisten es damals auch nicht ernst gemeint als sie die physische Vernichtung aller Juden gefordert haben und der IS meint es auch nicht ernst wen man fordert alle "Ungläubigen" umzubringen sofern sie nicht konvertieren?
Nur weil ein Gedankenspiel nicht immer umsetzbar ist heißt das noch lange nicht das die Leute die dieses äußern es nicht ernst meinen würden, das trifft auch auf die eine oder andere radikale Feministin zu. 



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Da greifen zwischen  40 und 100 Männer, mit nachweislichem Migrationshintergrund Frauen an,  vergreifen sich fast an ihnen *und die meisten deutschen Medien  verschweigen die Herkunft. *Und ja diese Spielt eine Rolle. Wäre die  gleiche Tat von Deutschen, am besten noch aus aus der rechten Szene,  begangen können wir alle sicher sein, das die Medien schon sämtliche  Namen, Adressen und Bilder veröffentlicht hätte.



Wo wurde die verschwiegen? Die meisten Medien haben direkt dazu geschrieben  / gesagt das die Täter als vorwiegend afrikanisch / arabisch, vom Aussehn her, beschrieben wurden. Noch genauer dürfte es momentan wohl kaum gehen, oder wie willst du es noch genauer, wo die meisten Täter noch nicht mal gefasst wurden?


----------



## DarkScorpion (5. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Auch radikal Feministinnen meinen es nicht ernst, wenn Sie die allgemeine Kastration von Männern fordern. Es ist ein Gedankenspiel, keine ernsthafte Lösung. Die Aggression der Männer hat wie immer zwei Seiten, eine kreative und eine destruktive. Leider bekommt man die sinnvolle nicht ohne die schädliche. Damit muss man leben, vorsorgen und aufpassen.


Sage dies mal einer radikalen Feministin. Ich glaube du bist schneller deine Testikel los als du Hilfe rufen kannst.


----------



## Rolk (5. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wo wurde die verschwiegen? Die meisten Medien haben direkt dazu geschrieben  / gesagt das die Täter als vorwiegend afrikanisch / arabisch, vom Aussehn her, beschrieben wurden. Noch genauer dürfte es momentan wohl kaum gehen, oder wie willst du es noch genauer, wo die meisten Täter noch nicht mal gefasst wurden?



Verschwiegen wurde es i.d.R. nicht, aber meist stark relativiert. Schwarzafrikanisches Aussehen muss nicht zwangsläufig auf eine Afrikanische Herkunft hindeuten...


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Januar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Verschwiegen wurde es i.d.R. nicht, aber meist stark relativiert. Schwarzafrikanisches Aussehen muss nicht zwangsläufig auf eine Afrikanische Herkunft hindeuten...



Muss es auch nicht, den ob man es glaubt oder nicht, Schwarzafrikaner findet man inzwischen nicht mehr nur in Afrika. 
Schließlich heißt es auch nicht das nur weil ein Täter ein asiatisch / chinesisches Aussehn hat das er auch wirklich aus Asien / China stammen muss, den auch Chinesen leben inzwischen in vielen anderen Ländern der Welt. 
Allerdings liegt bei einer so großen Tätergruppe und dem Umstand das die Täter relativ einstimmig als arabisch / afrikanisch beschrieben wurden die Vermutung nahe das sie wirklich aus Ländern dieser Region kommen, auch wen es natürlich noch nicht entgültig bewiesen ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. Januar 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Für 90% der Leute hier sind alle Personen die bei Pegida mit laufen oder mit der AfD sympathisieren rechtes Pack.


Was sind es für Dich? "Besorgte Bürger"?
Die Ziele der Pegida sind rechtsradikal.
Wie heißen dann jene, die mitlaufen?
Mündige Bürger?


----------



## DarkScorpion (5. Januar 2016)

Ja es sind auch besorgte Bürger. 
Die großen Parteien hören ja nicht mehr auf das Volk. 

Aber anstelle auf diese Bürger zuzugehen und fragen was ihr Anliegen ist werden sie gleich in die rechte Ecke gestellt. 

Man darf ja heutzutage nichts mehr was Ausländer oder Flüchtlinge betrifft hinterfragen, da man dann ja immer gleich als Nazi oder rechtsextrem abgestellt wird. 

Ich kann mich nur wiederholen. Deutschland ist derzeit auf dem linken Auge blind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Januar 2016)

Doch, weil die überwiegende Mehrheit mit den humanitären Hilfe für Flüchtlinge kein Problem hat, das haben die riesigen Demonstrationen gegen Pegida gezeigt und das zeigen Millionen von ehrenamtlichen Helfern. Aber eine kleine Minderheit hält sich für eine bedeutende Mehrheit. Das ist nichts anderes, als eine verzerrte Inselwahrnehmung. In einer Demokratie passieren ständig Dinge, die man selber nicht so gut findet.



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Sage dies mal einer radikalen Feministin.  Ich glaube du bist schneller deine Testikel los als du Hilfe rufen  kannst.


Wie viele kennst Du persönlich und als welcher Basis hast Du so eine Meinung? Phantasie ist immer etwas schönes, aber Politik auf Basis von eigener Phantasie zu betreiben, ist zu wenig, oft gefährlich in jedem Fall aber unseriös. Darum wird die Pegida, um den Brückenschlag zurück zum Thema zu finden, auch nicht weiter ernst genommen. Es werden Dinge behauptet, die keinerlei Basis haben. Es wird pauschalisiert und wird spekuliert, aber die Redner auf diesen Veranstaltungen glänzen in der Regel durch Unwissenheit.

Wie unseriös und gefährlich einzelne Mitglieder von AfD und Pegida gesehen werden, ergibt sich aus diesem Artikel:
SPD will AfD vom Verfassungsschutz beobachten lassen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Rolk (6. Januar 2016)

Die Zufriedenheit mit Merkels Flüchtlingspolitik ist schon vor Monaten gekippt. Das lässt sich auch mit einseitiger Berichterstattung nicht mehr kaschieren. Die verzerrte Inseldarstellung driftet immer mehr in eine andere Richtung.


----------



## DarkScorpion (6. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es werden Dinge behauptet, die keinerlei Basis haben. Es wird pauschalisiert und wird spekuliert, aber die Redner auf diesen Veranstaltungen glänzen in der Regel durch Unwissenheit.
> 
> Wie unseriös und gefährlich einzelne Mitglieder von AfD und Pegida gesehen werden, ergibt sich aus diesem Artikel:
> SPD will AfD vom Verfassungsschutz beobachten lassen - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Aber genau das was du der Pegida und der AfD vorwirfst, wird hier auch gemacht. Weil, wie du sagst, einzelne Personen dort ein an der Waffel haben, werden gleich alle über einen Kamm geschert. Und ja auch du machst es. 

Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte halt nicht mit Steinen werfen.


----------



## Verminaard (6. Januar 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Aber genau das was du der Pegida und der AfD vorwirfst, wird hier auch gemacht. Weil, wie du sagst, einzelne Personen dort ein an der Waffel haben, werden gleich alle über einen Kamm geschert. Und ja auch du machst es.
> 
> Wer im Glashaus sitzt, sollte halt nicht mit Steinen werfen.


Du verstehst es anscheinend nicht. Das sind Nazis, da darf man immer und in jeder Weise argumentieren. Anders rum zaehlt das aber nicht.


Erinnert mich an die Feministinnen die sich ueber alles und jeden beschweren, aber es ist in Ordnung das der Mann im Restaurant zahlt. Es ist sogar gefordert....


----------



## riedochs (6. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Muss es auch nicht, den ob man es glaubt oder nicht, Schwarzafrikaner findet man inzwischen nicht mehr nur in Afrika.
> Schließlich heißt es auch nicht das nur weil ein Täter ein asiatisch / chinesisches Aussehn hat das er auch wirklich aus Asien / China stammen muss, den auch Chinesen leben inzwischen in vielen anderen Ländern der Welt.
> Allerdings liegt bei einer so großen Tätergruppe und dem Umstand das die Täter relativ einstimmig als arabisch / afrikanisch beschrieben wurden die Vermutung nahe das sie wirklich aus Ländern dieser Region kommen, auch wen es natürlich noch nicht entgültig bewiesen ist.



Viele benehmen sich eben wie daheim wo Frauen keine Rechte haben und Freiwild sind. Die wollen und werden sich nicht integrieren und das kapieren die Vollpfosten Berlin aber nicht. Glaub Ihr wirklich die haben Interesse an unseren westlichen Werten? Wacht auf!

EDIT: Genau das was ich befürchtet habe: Köln: Polizeigewerkschaft befürchtet keine Verurteilungen nach Übergriffen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Januar 2016)

Hier wird es jetzt mal wieder spannend:

Köln: Polizeigewerkschaft befürchtet keine Verurteilungen nach Übergriffen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Warum kann man nicht erfolgreich ermitteln? Wenn ich sehe, wie viele Millionen in die Ermittlungen zu Herrn Kachelmann geflossen sind geht es doch hier um etwas ganz anderes. Folgt man den Aussagen der Polizei, war es ein Ereignis von ganz anderer Qualität. Es soll ja eine 1000 Mann kriminelle Vereinigung sein. Und die operiert hier völlig ohne Spuren zu hinterlassen? Was spricht dagegen, bei diesen ja angeblich ungeheuerlichem kriminellen Vorfall die Mobilfunkdaten sämtlicher Menschen auszuwerten, die von 22.00: - 3:00 auf dem Platz waren? Was spricht dagegen mit allen Mitteln die geklauten Mobiltelefone aufzuspüren, und deren Aufenthaltsort ist auch abgeschaltet immer auch 10-20 m genau zu lokalisieren. Warum werden jetzt nicht 100.000 Speichelproben und Fingerabdrücke genommen, geht es doch um eine Massenvergewaltigung von 1000 Männern. 


Und dann sagt die Polizei, sie wird niemanden finden? Das empfinde ich als sehr merkwürdig. Wir der Fall vielleicht aufgebauscht, gab es gar keine Abstimmungen, sind es mehr zufällige Ereignisse, weil sich Menschen mit gleichen Interessen an einem Ort zusammen fanden, in dem sie ihre kleinkriminellen Tendenzen ausleben. Die gezeigten Videos sind so jedenfalls normaler Silvesteralltag. Schon von 1999 auf 2000 war es so unerträglich, dass ich inzwischen Silvester jeder Knallerei aus dem Weg gehe, wenn man Idioten sieht, die Kanonenschläge in Straßenbahnen schmeißen. Die Lösung ist hier auch ganz einfach, der Verkauf Raketen und Knallern kann problemlos eingeschränkt werden. Die Nutzer sind viel zu häufig nicht in der Lage, mit Knallern verantwortungsbewußt umzugehen


　



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Aber genau das was du der Pegida und der AfD vorwirfst, wird hier auch gemacht. Weil, wie du sagst, einzelne Personen dort ein an der Waffel haben, werden gleich alle über einen Kamm geschert. Und ja auch du machst es.



Die Rädelführer haben einen "an der Waffel." Zu den Mitläufern sage ich, dass es Rechte bis Rechtsextreme sind, ansonsten würden sie nicht mitlaufen. Ihre rechte Gesinnung ergibt sich aus dem Mitlaufen und aus dem unterstützen der Pegida-Ziele, die nicht im Einklang mit der Verfassung stehen. Der Volksmund nennt es "Mitgefangen, mitgehangen". Wenn man sich von rechten Gedanken distanziert, warum läuft man dann bei Pegida mit? Diesen Widerspruch musst Du mir erklären.


Warum ist es für rechte Menschen heute so schwer, offen zu ihrer Gesinnung zu stehen? Warum werden stetig Sätze benutzt, die eindeutig ins rechte Spektrum gehören, wie Ausländerfeindlichkeit und Rassismus, aber diese Rechten behaupten weiter, sie wären besorgte Bürger der Mitte. Damit verraten sie sich und ihre Interessen selber. Sie wirken auf mich ein wenig wie, "wasch mich, aber mach mich nicht nass". Wenn ich den Hass sehe, der von Mitglieder der Pegida oder Afd gegenüber linken Gedanken, also sozialen, humanistischen und feministischen, geäußert wird, verwundert es mich, dass weiterhin um deren Anerkennung gebuhlt wird.


Was spricht dagegen, in einem Staat mit weitgehender freien Meinungsäußerung, offen zu sagen, dass man Angst vor fremden Menschen hat, dass man Frauen gerne wieder ins alte Rollenbild zurückdrängen will und das dieses ganze Humanismus nur Geld kostet und wir, als ganz oben stehende heterosexuelle unbehinderte weiße Männer, doch eh nichts davon haben. Humanismus ist nur was für Schwache und schwaches Leben hat kein Lebensrecht. Darum geht es doch im Kern der Pegida, oder habe ich etwas falsch verstanden?


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Januar 2016)

Wie viele Fälle von brennenden Asylunterkünften wurden denn aufgeklärt? 

Welche Rolle die Frau in unserer Gesellschaft spielen soll, muss man seit der "Herdprämie" schon zwiespältig betrachten. 

So einfach würde ich es mir jedenfalls nicht machen, @interessierterUser:
Es soll zwar um 1000 Mann gehen, jedoch musst du jedem einzeln seine Straftat nachweisen. Vermutlich kam es nicht bei Allen zum Austausch von DNA, auf dem Platz kann ich auch mit fremden/geklauten Handy gewesen sein, sprich das Gerät war da aber nicht dessen Besitzer. Die Ortung der gestohlenen Handys muss nicht zu den Tätern führen, dazu ließe sich damit eh nur der Diebstahl beweisen, nicht mehr.


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Welche Rolle die Frau in unserer Gesellschaft spielen soll, muss man seit der "Herdprämie" schon zwiespältig betrachten.



Da kannst du mal sehen, dass die Ansichten von CSU und AfD gar nicht so weit voneinander entfernt sind.,
Das hat mal damals auch schön bei der "Ausländermaut" gemerkt.
Ach ja, was ist aus der eigentlich geworden?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Januar 2016)

riedochs schrieb:


> Viele benehmen sich eben wie daheim wo Frauen keine Rechte haben und Freiwild sind. Die wollen und werden sich nicht integrieren und das kapieren die Vollpfosten Berlin aber nicht. Glaub Ihr wirklich die haben Interesse an unseren westlichen Werten? Wacht auf!



Zum Glück gibt es ja keinen in Deutschland, der jemals Frauen sexuell belästigt oder geschlagen hat. Bemerkenswert finde ich, dass die Zahl der angezeigten Vergewaltigungen in Deutschland 1950 leicht höher als 2000 war. Und dazu muss berücksichtigt werden, dass Vergewaltigungen 1950 sehr selten zur Anzeige kamen. Aktuell ist es extrem schlimm für Flüchtlingsfrauen und -mädchen, die auf engstem Raum ohne getrennte sanitäre Einrichtungen mit Flüchtlingsmännern zusammen hausen müssen, in Verhältnissen, für die jeder deutsche Straftäter im Gefängnis sofort hohe Entschädigungszahlungen bekommen würde. Und nein, von den Flüchtlingen gibt es keine nennenswerten Klagen, nur ich als links grün versiffter Gutmensch finde es etwas unterhalb der Menschenwürde.

Das ist ein Problem, ein riesiges, aber es wird nicht dadurch besser, dass wir die Flüchtlinge dahin zurück schicken, wo es noch unerträglicher ist oder dadurch, dass wir begrenzten Raum durch brennende Flüchtlingsheime weiter reduzieren. Die Gewalt von muslimischen Männern richtet sich vor allem gegen muslimische Frauen. In dem Bereich gibt es extrem viel zu tun, aber wir haben nur Einfluss auf die Situation bei uns im Land. Wer einmal in Saudi-Arabien war, hat erlebt, wie in machen Staaten mit Frauen umgegangen wird. Der erste Schritt sind z.B. Flüchtlingsunterkünfte mit minimalem Standard, wie ihn jeder schäbige Campingtplatz zu bieten hat. Aber davon sind wir in vielen Turnhallen noch weit entfernt. Und dann wundert man sich, wenn Straftaten gehäuft passieren und zeigt mit dem Finger auf die Menschen. Die Art der Unterbringungen entschuldigt nichts, aber sie ist mit eine der Ursachen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Januar 2016)

Na ja, hat auch in Deutschland ein wenig gedauert, bis die Ehefrau ihren Ehemann nicht mehr um Erlaubnis fragen musste, ob sie arbeiten gehen darf. 
Die Gesellschaft wandelt sich eben. Daher sind Veranstaltungen wie der Christopher Street Day eben heute möglich, auch wenn es vor 50 Jahren nicht weniger Homosexuelle gab als heute.


----------



## Poulton (6. Januar 2016)

Zu Köln: http://www.ksta.de/koeln/sote-bunde...oelner-hauptbahnhof-ab,15187530,33050596.html


> [...]
> Bundespolizei-Sprecherin Martina Dressler bestätigte im „Kölner  Stadt-Anzeiger“ zuletzt, dass die Personaldecke „sehr dünn“ sei. Von  resignieren oder aufgeben könne aber nicht die Rede sein.  Polizeigewerkschafter Arnd Krummen vom GdP-Bezirk NRW der Bundespolizei  wurde da schon deutlicher: „Wir stehen kurz vor dem Kollaps“ – auch wenn  die Motivation seiner Kollegen noch hoch sei, sagte Krummen.


Da wurde der Bürger wohl auch mal wieder Opfer der Personalpolitik bei der Bundes- und Landespolizei der letzten Jahrzehnte.

Wobei der eigentliche Knüller heute früh im Deutschlandfunk war, wo es um die Zuständigkeiten bei Bahnhofsvorplatz und Bahnhof, sprich zwischen Landes- und Bundespolizei, ging. Für den Vorplatz ist die Landespolizei zuständig, für den Bahnhof selber die Bundespolizei. Möchte eine von der anderen Unterstützung, muss das ganze natürlich erst seinen bürokratischen Gang gehen. :facepalm:



turbosnake schrieb:


> War Peter Hartz nicht ein Sozialdemokrat?  Demnach verdanken wir unseren jetzigen Standard den Hartz Reformen der  SPD.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Nicht überall wo Hartz draufsteht, ist auch Hartz drin.


> Peter Hartz selbst war ebenso unzufrieden mit der Umsetzung und meinte: _„Nicht überall wo Hartz drauf steht, ist auch Hartz drin.“_ In dem 2007 erschienenen Buch _„Macht und Ohnmacht“_ stellte er zudem fest: _„Herausgekommen ist ein System, mit dem die Arbeitslosen diszipliniert und bestraft werden.“_ [SUP][21]
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Hartz-Konzept#Abweichungen[/SUP]


----------



## riedochs (6. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibt es ja keinen in Deutschland, der jemals Frauen sexuell belästigt oder geschlagen hat. Bemerkenswert finde ich, dass die Zahl der angezeigten Vergewaltigungen in Deutschland 1950 leicht höher als 2000 war. Und dazu muss berücksichtigt werden, dass Vergewaltigungen 1950 sehr selten zur Anzeige kamen. Aktuell ist es extrem schlimm für Flüchtlingsfrauen und -mädchen, die auf engstem Raum ohne getrennte sanitäre Einrichtungen mit Flüchtlingsmännern zusammen hausen müssen, in Verhältnissen, für die jeder deutsche Straftäter im Gefängnis sofort hohe Entschädigungszahlungen bekommen würde. Und nein, von den Flüchtlingen gibt es keine nennenswerten Klagen, nur ich als links grün versiffter Gutmensch finde es etwas unterhalb der Menschenwürde.
> 
> Das ist ein Problem, ein riesiges, aber es wird nicht dadurch besser, dass wir die Flüchtlinge dahin zurück schicken, wo es noch unerträglicher ist oder dadurch, dass wir begrenzten Raum durch brennende Flüchtlingsheime weiter reduzieren. Die Gewalt von muslimischen Männern richtet sich vor allem gegen muslimische Frauen. In dem Bereich gibt es extrem viel zu tun, aber wir haben nur Einfluss auf die Situation bei uns im Land. Wer einmal in Saudi-Arabien war, hat erlebt, wie in machen Staaten mit Frauen umgegangen wird. Der erste Schritt sind z.B. Flüchtlingsunterkünfte mit minimalem Standard, wie ihn jeder schäbige Campingtplatz zu bieten hat. Aber davon sind wir in vielen Turnhallen noch weit entfernt. Und dann wundert man sich, wenn Straftaten gehäuft passieren und zeigt mit dem Finger auf die Menschen. Die Art der Unterbringungen entschuldigt nichts, aber sie ist mit eine der Ursachen.



In unserer Gesellschaft sind Unterdrückung von Frauen heute eher die Ausnahme. In den Gesellschaft wo diese Herren aber größtenteils herkommen sind Unterdrückung, Rechtlosigkeit, Zwangsheirat für Frauen Alltag. Dort ist ein Kamel mehr Wert als die eigene Ehefrau. Köln hat genau das gezeigt.

Die Unterkünfte sind durchaus ein Problem. Gebt denen das Baumaterial und lasst die Leute unter Anleitung Unterkünfte bauen.


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Januar 2016)

Genau, deswegen braucht es ja eine Frauenquote usw. 

Hier mal ein kleines Best-of:

1972 *Rentenreformgesetz *- Öffnung der Rentenversicherung für Hausfrauen.

1980 - Stellenausschreibungen sollten geschlechtsneutral formuliert werden.

1994 Das *Familiennamensrechtsgesetz* wird novelliert. Ehepaare können vonjetzt an frei über den gemeinsamen Familiennamen entscheiden.

*1996 Der Deutsche Bundestag beschließt, Vergewaltigung in der Ehe unter Strafe zu stellen.
*

LINK

Besonders der letzte Punkt zeigt wie weit wir wirklich sind.


----------



## efdev (6. Januar 2016)

Shorty das will doch aber keiner Hören .
Wir sind doch so Gesellschaftlich fortgeschritten und alle anderen erst im Mittelalter angekommen .


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Januar 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Genau, deswegen braucht es ja eine Frauenquote usw.
> 
> Hier mal ein kleines Best-of:
> 
> ...



Tja, Westdeutschland war, und ist es noch, halt wesentlich rückständiger bei der Gleichberechtigung der Frau als die DDR es gewesen ist. Da waren viele der von dir genannten Dinge schon Jahre und Jahrzehnte früher umgesetzt. 
Im Westen war und ist eben nicht alles besser und fortschrittlicher gewesen, was wohl auch der Grund dafür war das ostdeutsche Frauen wesentlich emanzipierter als ihre westdeutschen Kolleginen waren und es teilweise noch sind. 

Aber wie war das noch nach der Wende? Vom Osten kann man nichts übernehmen, der Westen hat gewonnen und sich als das überlegene System erwiesen, leider nur nicht in Fragen der Bildung, Gleichberechtigung der Frau, Vereinbarkeit von Haushalt und Familie und noch einigen anderen Dingen, da hätte man noch das eine oder andere von der DDR lernen können.


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Januar 2016)

Ja klar, ist ja alles auch nicht unbedingt überlebenswichtig. Trotzdem hören sich einige Punkte "älter" an als sie wirklich sind.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber wie war das noch nach der Wende? Vom Osten kann man nichts übernehmen, der Westen hat gewonnen und sich als das überlegene System erwiesen, leider nur nicht in Fragen der Bildung, Gleichberechtigung der Frau, Vereinbarkeit von Haushalt und Familie und noch einigen anderen Dingen, da hätte man noch das eine oder andere von der DDR lernen können.



Hat aber auch etwas Gutes, in dem man so ein Misch-Masch vermieden hat, kann man die Zustände jetzt besser EINER Ursache zu ordnen. Sonst hätte ja wieder keiner gewußt wer Schuld hat, so ist es klarer.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Tja, Westdeutschland war, und ist es noch, halt wesentlich rückständiger bei der Gleichberechtigung der Frau als die DDR es gewesen ist. Da waren viele der von dir genannten Dinge schon Jahre und Jahrzehnte früher umgesetzt.


Naja, es gab einen Krippenzwang für alle, damit schon die Kleinsten politsch korrekt im Sinne des Systems erzogen wurden und früh genug lernten, auch gegen die Eltern auszusagen. Die Fangfragen in Kinderkrippen zu "Hast Du gestern auch die Sesamstraße geschaut" waren immer präsent. "Im Tal der Ahnungslosen", wie im DDR-Jargon glaube ich die Gegenden ohne Zugang zu westlichen Sendern genannt wurde, mag die Entwicklung anders verlaufen sein, als im Rest der Republik.

Natürlich hatte die DDR einzelne sehr gute Ansätze, ob der Arbeitszwang für jeden als positiv oder Gängelung angesehen werden muss, liegt in der Bewertung des Betrachters. Und ja, die Gleichberechtigung war weiter vorangeschritten. Es ist ja auch sehr viel passiert in den letzten 60 Jahren, anfangs zögerlich, zum Schluß immer mehr. Es ist nur immer wieder amüsant, wenn die konservativen Altpolitiker, die in jungen Jahren GEGEN Gesetze zur weiteren Gleichberechtigung gestimmt haben, heute bei Ausländern mangelnde Gleichberechtigung anprangern. Aber gut, es ist ja schon, wenn sich auch die alten konservativen Säcke langsam weiterentwicklen.

Und da ich immer alles positiv sehe, manchmal zwanghaft, sehe ich auch in der aktuellen Flüchtlingsdebatte die Chance, dass sich auch die konservativsten Kräfte im Land für die vollständige rechtliche und gesellschaftliche Gleichstellung der Frau einsetzen, um mehr Angriffsfläche gegen Flüchtlinge zu bieten.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Naja, es gab einen Krippenzwang für alle, damit schon die Kleinsten politsch korrekt im Sinne des Systems erzogen wurden und früh genug lernten, auch gegen die Eltern auszusagen. Die Fangfragen in Kinderkrippen zu "Hast Du gestern als die Sesamstraße geschaut" waren immer präsent. "Im Tal der Ahnnugslosen", wie im DDR-Jargon glaube ich die Gegenden ohne Zugang zu westlichen Sendern genannt wurde, mag die Entwicklung anders verlaufen sein.



Jaja, die böse DDR und die Verfolgung von Kapitalisten... Sowas war nicht nur in der DDR gang und gäbe. Auch in Westdeutschland hat man alles andere als rechtsstaatliche Mittel im Kampf gegen den abgrundtief bösen Kommunismus angewandt, nur das man das natürlich heute lieber unter den Tisch fallen lässt, das man selbst nicht wesentlich besser war als im Osten Deutschlands:



> Auch in der BRD fand eine Verfolgung statt wie durch das KPD-Verbot und Berufsverbote. Konrad Adenauer  formulierte 1954, würde Deutschland nicht jedem kommunistischen Druck  widerstehen, sei „kein Halten mehr: dann überschwemmt die kommunistische  Flut ganz Europa“.



Oder auch hier im Blog der Zeit kann man dazu durchaus einige Dinge nachlesen:
Nachkriegsdeutschland: Milde gegen Nazis, HÃ¤rte gegen Kommunisten - StÃ¶rungsmelder


Man sollte halt nie vergessen, das auch die BRD ihre Schattenseiten  hatte und auch davon nicht zu wenige und das nicht nur etwas ist was der  DDR eigen gewesen wäre. Im Grunde ist der Unterschied heute nur das man  die Schattenseiten der BRD gerne unerwähnt lässt und in den Medien  lieber die tollen positiven Seiten hervorhebt. 

Am Ende waren aber sowohl BRD als auch DDR nur zwei politische und wirtschaftliche Systeme die um die Vormacht gekämpft haben, mit allen ihnen möglichen Mitteln, rechtsstaatlich ging es dabei oft in beiden Staaten nicht zu.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Jaja, die böse DDR ...


Um hier kurz ohne Bezug zum Thema meine persönliche Meinung darzulegen, habe ich keinerlei Problem mit den Bewohnern der DDR. Wir waren ab 1974 jedes Jahr im kleinen Grenzverkehr in der Zone und ich habe den viel engeren Zusammenhalt der Menschen sehr geschätzt. Auch die Kollegen aus Magdeburg und Umgebung in unserer Firma habe ich rein menschlich den Kollegen aus dem Westen vorgezogen. Aber darum geht es nicht, die DDR ist Geschichte und eine Mauer wird es in Deutschland nie mehr geben.


Umso verblüffter bin ich aber dann, wenn genau von jenen Menschen, die hinter einer Mauer lebten, ein ähnliches Konstrukt um Europa gezogen werden soll. Das entspricht nicht meiner Meinung von freiheitlichem Miteinander und langsam unwichtiger werdenden Nationalgrenzen. Das diese Entwicklung Gefahren bedingt, Veränderungen und Unsicherheit, ist mir bewusst. Aber die andere Möglichkeit, auslebende ausgrenzender Nationalismus, Kleinstaaterei mit unnötiger gegenseitiger Behinderung in der freien Entwicklung etc. sehe ich als weniger lebenswert.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man sollte halt nie vergessen, das auch die BRD ihre Schattenseiten  hatte .


Die Schattenseiten hat sie, eindeutig, wo Licht ist, ist auch Schatten, aber ich persönlich kann sehr gut damit leben, ich fühle mich hier wohl. Wäre das anderes, z.B. durch eine Wiedererstärkung unserer Rechten wie in den dreißiger Jahren, wäre ich hier ganz schnell weg.


----------



## azzih (6. Januar 2016)

riedochs schrieb:


> In unserer Gesellschaft sind Unterdrückung von Frauen heute eher die Ausnahme. In den Gesellschaft wo diese Herren aber größtenteils herkommen sind Unterdrückung, Rechtlosigkeit, Zwangsheirat für Frauen Alltag. Dort ist ein Kamel mehr Wert als die eigene Ehefrau. Köln hat genau das gezeigt.



Kannste so pauschal nicht sagen. Familie und die Mutter haben  in vielen muslimischen Kulturen ein viel höheren Stellenwert als bei uns. Siehste hier immer gut wenn du in die Pflege gehst und anschaust wie sich "Ausländer" um ihre weiblichen Angehörigen kümmern und wie viel Besuch im Vergleich die deutschen Frauen bekommen. Es gibt leider viele Länder wo Frauen nicht die gleichen Rechte haben wie Männer, das ist schon richtig. Das heisst aber nicht automatisch das sie pausenlos unterdrückt werden und schlecht behandelt, eher im Gegenteil. Da würde ich schon scharf trennen wollen. Natürlich bin ich trotzdem ein großer Befürworter von Gleichheit, aber das jetzt muslimische Männer ihre Frauen generell schlecht behandeln ist quatsch.

 Nebenbei wenn man Abends unterwegs ist und viel Bahn fährt kriegt man ständig irgend ne Belästigungs-Kacke mit und meistens sind das deutsche Männer.  Hatte das alleine letztes Jahr bestimmt zwei dreimal.
Das Problem ist eher das heute die meisten Leute keine Eier haben bei sowas dazwischenzugehn. Diese Feiglinge hasse ich wie die Pest, wie sie immer wegsehn und auf ihren Handys rumtippen und so tun als würden sie nix mitkriegen, keine Ahnung wie solche Lappen abends in den Spiegel sehn können. Sind wahrscheinlich auch die die am meisten rumheulen die Polizei solle mehr tun.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (6. Januar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eher das heute die meisten Leute keine Eier haben bei sowas dazwischenzugehn. Diese Feiglinge hasse ich wie die Pest, wie sie immer wegsehn und auf ihren Handys rumtippen und so tun als würden sie nix mitkriegen, keine Ahnung wie solche Lappen abends in den Spiegel sehn können. Sind wahrscheinlich auch die die am meisten rumheulen die Polizei solle mehr tun.


Das liegt nicht daran, dass Leute Feiglinge sind sondern am deutschen Rechtsystem. Wenn du jemanden hilfst könnte es sogar sein das du noch bestraft wirst und der Täter als Opfer dargestellt wird und entschädigt wird.  Und wer riskiert seine Zukunft oder gar sein Leben schon gern für Fremde, vor allem wenn die Täter in der Überzahl sind. 
In Köln hätte bei 1000 Leuten höchstens die Polizei mit Warnschüssen und notfalls auch Schusswaffengebrauch dazwischen gehen können.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Tja, Westdeutschland war, und ist es noch, halt wesentlich rückständiger bei der Gleichberechtigung der Frau als die DDR es gewesen ist. Da waren viele der von dir genannten Dinge schon Jahre und Jahrzehnte früher umgesetzt.
> Im Westen war und ist eben nicht alles besser und fortschrittlicher gewesen, was wohl auch der Grund dafür war das ostdeutsche Frauen wesentlich emanzipierter als ihre westdeutschen Kolleginen waren und es teilweise noch sind.
> 
> Aber wie war das noch nach der Wende? Vom Osten kann man nichts übernehmen, der Westen hat gewonnen und sich als das überlegene System erwiesen, leider nur nicht in Fragen der Bildung, Gleichberechtigung der Frau, Vereinbarkeit von Haushalt und Familie und noch einigen anderen Dingen, da hätte man noch das eine oder andere von der DDR lernen können.


Und die Geburtenraten waren trotzdem höher als im Westen, also können Wessis wohl Arbeit und Familie nicht vereinen.  
Aber wäre die DDR nicht sozialistisch sondern kapitalistisch wie die BRD gewesen, hätte sie sogar die BRD in Sachen Wirtschaft einholen können. Innovativ waren wir Ossis ja trotzdem.


----------



## Seeefe (6. Januar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das liegt nicht daran, dass Leute Feiglinge sind sondern am deutschen Rechtsystem. Wenn du jemanden hilfst könnte es sogar sein das du noch bestraft wirst und der Täter als Opfer dargestellt wird und entschädigt wird.


Dazu hätte ich doch gern was Handfestes. 

Das Selbstjustiz verboten ist, selbstverständlich, aber den Paragraphen hätte ich doch gern gesehen, der einem Hilfe für andere bei Straftaten untersagt.


----------



## Woohoo (6. Januar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Kannste so pauschal nicht sagen. Familie und die Mutter haben  in vielen muslimischen Kulturen ein viel höheren Stellenwert als bei uns. Siehste hier immer gut wenn du in die Pflege gehst und anschaust wie sich "Ausländer" um ihre weiblichen Angehörigen kümmern und wie viel Besuch im Vergleich die deutschen Frauen bekommen. Es gibt leider viele Länder wo Frauen nicht die gleichen Rechte haben wie Männer, das ist schon richtig. Das heisst aber nicht automatisch das sie pausenlos unterdrückt werden und schlecht behandelt, eher im Gegenteil. Da würde ich schon scharf trennen wollen. Natürlich bin ich trotzdem ein großer Befürworter von Gleichheit, aber das jetzt muslimische Männer ihre Frauen generell schlecht behandeln ist quatsch.



Der Stellenwert und Respekt ist hoch solange sich alle innerhalb der gewünschten Rollen benehmen und nicht versuchen auszubrechen. Anschließend kann die Respektwiederherstellung extreme Formen annehmen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (6. Januar 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Dazu hätte ich doch gern was Handfestes.
> 
> Das Selbstjustiz verboten ist, selbstverständlich, aber den Paragraphen hätte ich doch gern gesehen, der einem Hilfe für andere bei Straftaten untersagt.


Das meinte ich nicht, sondern dass die Hilfeleistung gleich als Körperverletzung eingestuft wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Januar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Der Stellenwert und Respekt ist hoch solange sich alle innerhalb der gewünschten Rollen benehmen und nicht versuchen auszubrechen. Anschließend kann die Respektwiederherstellung extreme Formen annehmen.



Das ist aber entsprechend auch kein Problem von Männlein und Weiblein als viel mehr ein gesellschaftliches. Die Gesellschaft hat Probleme damit Personen bestimmte Rollen ausüben zu lassen und das betrifft halt nicht nur Frauen sondern auch Schwule, Lesben, Personen die ein bestimmtes Lebensmodel führen wollen, wo Männer genauso unter Diskreminierung und Geringschätzung leiden wie Frauen, usw.
Zum Beispiel erzähl mal das du als Mann nur den Haushalt führst und nicht irgendwo arbeiten gehst, oder Elternzeit nimmst, oder als Erzieher arbeitest, das sind nach wie vor gesellschaftliche Rollen wo du selbst als Mann oft Diskreminierung und Geringschätzigkeit ausgesetzt bist und das auch nicht selten von weiblicher Seite.  
Von daher kann man auch nicht pauschal sagen das unsere Gesellschaft nur ein Problem mit der Gleichberechtigung von Frauen hätte. Unsere Gesellschaft hat viel ehr ein generelles Problem mit Gesellschaftsbildern die von der gesellschaftlichen Norm abweichen und davon sind Frauen halt auch noch teilweise betroffen, auch wen sich in der BRD diesbezüglich schon das eine oder andere getan hat, was Frauen betrifft.

Aber es gibt halt generell noch genug Baustellen bei unseren Gesellschaftsbildern an denen es halt an Akzeptanz und Toleranz mangelt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. Januar 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Dazu hätte ich doch gern was Handfestes.
> 
> Das Selbstjustiz verboten ist, selbstverständlich, aber den Paragraphen hätte ich doch gern gesehen, der einem Hilfe für andere bei Straftaten untersagt.



Solche Bedenken wie "Computer sagt Nein" habe ich nicht, aber es ist in der Vergangenheit schon öfter vorgekommen, dass eingreifende Personen selbst zum Opfer wurden. 

Bekanntester Fall ist Dominik Brunner. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dominik_Brunner


----------



## riedochs (6. Januar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Nebenbei wenn man Abends unterwegs ist und viel Bahn fährt kriegt man ständig irgend ne Belästigungs-Kacke mit und meistens sind das deutsche Männer.  Hatte das alleine letztes Jahr bestimmt zwei dreimal.
> Das Problem ist eher das heute die meisten Leute keine Eier haben bei sowas dazwischenzugehn. Diese Feiglinge hasse ich wie die Pest, wie sie immer wegsehn und auf ihren Handys rumtippen und so tun als würden sie nix mitkriegen, keine Ahnung wie solche Lappen abends in den Spiegel sehn können. Sind wahrscheinlich auch die die am meisten rumheulen die Polizei solle mehr tun.



Es gab in der Vergangenheit schon genug Beispiele wo Leute die Eingegriffen waren hinterher die dummen waren.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Der Stellenwert und Respekt ist hoch solange sich alle innerhalb der gewünschten Rollen benehmen und nicht versuchen auszubrechen. Anschließend kann die Respektwiederherstellung extreme Formen annehmen.



Richtig. Leider wollen das hier einige immer noch nicht kapieren.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Solche Bedenken wie "Computer sagt Nein" habe ich nicht, aber es ist in der Vergangenheit schon öfter vorgekommen, dass eingreifende Personen selbst zum Opfer wurden.
> 
> Bekanntester Fall ist Dominik Brunner. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dominik_Brunner



Nur einer von Vielen.

Zum Thema Selbstjustiz: Ich möchte mal die Gutmenschen sehen wenn Sie plötzlich selbst betroffen sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Januar 2016)

riedochs schrieb:


> Es gab in der Vergangenheit schon genug Beispiele wo Leute die Eingegriffen waren hinterher die dummen waren.


Zivilcourage ist etwas selbstloses. Aber das werden Egoisten leider nicht verstehen. 
Wie dumm schauen Schlechtmenschen eigentlich aus der Wäsche, wenn ihnen niemand hilft?

So denken und handeln dagegen gute Menschen:
Helge Schneider verteidigt Perser: Kieferanbruch wegen Zivilcourage - SPIEGEL ONLINE
_"Wenn einem etwas direkt im Alltag begegnet, muss man schon ran"_


----------



## riedochs (6. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Zivilcourage ist etwas selbstloses. Aber das werden Egoisten leider nicht verstehen.



Warum soll ich mir ein Messer im Wanst einfangen oder wenn ich da einem auf die Fresse hau bin ich noch der Depp. Ist das dann noch so ein *********** bin ich noch ein Nazi. Danke, da habe ich kein Bock drauf.Solange hier in Doofland Täterschutz vor Opferschutz steht kann man mich am Arsch lecken.


----------



## Seeefe (6. Januar 2016)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Solche Bedenken wie "Computer sagt Nein" habe ich nicht, aber es ist in der Vergangenheit schon öfter vorgekommen, dass eingreifende Personen selbst zum Opfer wurden.
> 
> Bekanntester Fall ist Dominik Brunner. https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dominik_Brunner



Mir ging es aber um die rechtliche Sicht, das man für seine Hilfeleistung zum Täter vor Gericht wird, wovon ich nicht ausgehe.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (6. Januar 2016)

riedochs schrieb:


> Zum Thema Selbstjustiz: Ich möchte mal die Gutmenschen sehen wenn Sie plötzlich selbst betroffen sind.


Sehe ich auch so, wenn man selbst betroffen ist will man direkt Selbstjustiz ausüben. Bei Mördern und Vergewaltigern ist das gar nicht mal so schlimm, immerhin sind die Strafen in Deutschland dafür so lasch das es an eine Verhönung der Opfer grenzt.


----------



## efdev (6. Januar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, wenn man selbst betroffen ist will man direkt Selbstjustiz ausüben. Bei Mördern und Vergewaltigern ist das gar nicht mal so schlimm, immerhin sind die Strafen in Deutschland dafür so lasch das es an eine Verhönung der Opfer grenzt.



das macht Selbstjustiz aber nicht besser.
Und was ist wenn man doch den Falschen erwischt hat? 
Einfach huch passiert ein bisschen Schwund ist immer?


----------



## Seeefe (6. Januar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Sehe ich auch so, wenn man selbst betroffen ist will man direkt Selbstjustiz ausüben. Bei Mördern und Vergewaltigern ist das gar nicht mal so schlimm, immerhin sind die Strafen in Deutschland dafür so lasch das es an eine Verhönung der Opfer grenzt.



Wenn du das so siehst ist das leider in Ordnung, aber bitte nicht pauschalisieren, dass jeder dem etwas schlechtes widerfährt Rache will die in Selbstjustiz mündet... 

Das die Strafen für Gewaltdelikte bei uns nicht sonderlich hoch sind, dem Pflichte ich bei, aber dann könnte man ja versuchen dies zu ändern  Es hat einen Grund warum die Strafen so gering sind, es liegt gänzlich am Alter von unserem Strafgesetzbuch, welches zu einer Zeit entstanden ist, wo der "normale" Mensch eben nicht soo viel Beachtung erhalten hat, wie z.B. Gesetze die sich mit dem Thema Geld beschäftigen. 

Aber das ist bei weitem kein Thema, welches noch ausführlicher werden sollte, zumindest in diesem Thread.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Januar 2016)

riedochs schrieb:


> Warum soll ich mir ein Messer im Wanst einfangen oder wenn ich da einem auf die Fresse hau bin ich noch der Depp. Ist das dann noch so ein *********** bin ich noch ein Nazi. Danke, da habe ich kein Bock drauf.Solange hier in Doofland Täterschutz vor Opferschutz steht kann man mich am Arsch lecken.


Weil es einer unserer Werte ist, anderen zur Seite zu stehen. Man soll Angreifer nicht zusammen schlagen. Aber verbal einzugreifen kann helfen, gerade bei Vergewaltigern.


----------



## -Shorty- (6. Januar 2016)

Was natürlich bei einem 1000 Mann starken Mob so eine Sache ist, selbst wenn man seine Kumpels motiviert bekommt...


----------



## Seeefe (6. Januar 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Was natürlich bei einem 1000 Mann starken Mob so eine Sache ist, selbst wenn man seine Kumpels motiviert bekommt...



Dafür sind in unsere Gesellschaft auch nicht mehr die Bürger gefragt, sondern der Staat in Form der Polizei. Das dieser am besagten Abend in Köln nicht zur Stelle war, das muss nun geklärt werden und möglichst Schritte eingeleitet werden, das sowas nicht ohne weiteres wieder vorkommen kann.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Januar 2016)

turbosnake schrieb:


> @ruyven
> Das gescheiterte Verbotsverfahren gegen die NPD liefert die Grundlage.



? Das letzte NPD-Verbotsverfahren ist vor Jahren gescheitert und selbst damals war es mitnichten geeignet, deine Behauptung von einer mehrheitlichen Zusammensetzung aus Verfasssungsschutzmitarbeitern zu begründen. Bemängelt wurde einzig ein gewisser (aber deutlich unter 50% liegender) Anteil von V-Männern (keine Mitarbeiter), deren Aktionen möglicherweise (aber nicht sicher) Teil des Beweismaterials sind und das alles, wie gesagt, vor ettlichen Jahren. Dabei beträgt schon die Mitarbeiterzahl des BMfVS kaum mehr, als die Hälfte der NPD-Mitgliedszahlen...




DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Genau das was du mir vorwirfst wird doch die ganze Zeit hier gemacht.



Ich habe keine Ahnung, was "hier" "die ganze Zeit" "gemacht" wird, aber ich bin sicher, du bist in der Lage eigenständige Diskussionen mit Personen zu führen, deren Verhalten du falsch findest...



> Desweiteren ist  für dich eine unangemeldete jedoch gut organisierte Aktion eine linksextremen Gruppe  nicht schlimm? Nur weil etwas nicht angemeldet ist, heißt es nicht das es ja nur halb so schlimm ist.



Hab ich das behauptet? Nein.
Du bist hier derjenige, der Millionen von Personen verurteilst, nur weil sie eine einzelne politische Einstellung ("Nazis sind *******") mit einem kleinen Kreis von Chaoten teilen, obwohl die Mehrheit dieser Personen das Verhalten der Chaoten in jeder Hinsicht ablehnt. Und diese unhaltbaren, beleidigenden Verallgemeinerungen haben rein gar nichts damit zu tun, dass man einem an Pegida-Aktionen teilnehmenden Pegida-Anhänger nach den von ihm unterstützten Aussagen von Pegida-Funktionären und Pegida-Rednern beurteilt.



> Sicherlich war mein Beitrag sehr provozierend geschrieben.
> 
> Aber wenn ich eines nicht leiden kann, ist die derzeitige Links Blindheit in Deutschland.



Das ist dein gutes Recht, aber in dem Moment, wo ein Beitrag die Grenze von "provozierend" zu "sachlich schlicht falsch und beleidigend" überschreitet, hat das nichts mehr mit Meinungsäußerung in einer Diskussion zu tun.



> Ja Deutschland war Jahrelang auf dem rechten Auge blind, aber das darf nicht die Rechtfertigung für das jetzige Verhalten sein.



Wenn man sich die Aufklärungsquote von z.B. gegen Flüchtlingseinrichtungen gerichteter Gewalt anguckt, dann ist Deutschland auf dem rechten Auge weiterhin blind. Wir verzeichnen gerade den größten Anstieg von rechter Gewalt seit der Wende, ohne dass die Zahl gefasster rechter Täter analog steigt, und du meinst ernsthaft unser größtes Problem wäre ein mangelndes Vorgehen gegen die (afaik) konstant niedrig bleibende linke Gewalt?



> Das beste Beispiel ist doch jetzt Silvester gewesen. Da greifen zwischen 40 und 100 Männer, mit nachweislichem Migrationshintergrund Frauen an, vergreifen sich fast an ihnen und die meisten deutschen Medien verschweigen die Herkunft. Und ja diese Spielt eine Rolle. Wäre die gleiche Tat von Deutschen, am besten noch aus aus der rechten Szene, begangen können wir alle sicher sein, das die Medien schon sämtliche Namen, Adressen und Bilder veröffentlicht hätte.



Ich habe keine Ahnung, was für Medien zu konsumierst. Offenbar die falschen. Jedenfalls konnte man selbst in sowas banalen wie den Tagesthemen oder in selbsterklärten "linken" Tageszeitungen wie der TAZ die Zeugenzitate von "arabisch aussehenden" Tätern hören/lesen. Und das ist eigentlich schon höchst fragwürdig, denn hier werden vermeintliche Tätermerkmale verbreitet, ohne dass die Täter und deren Merkmale bekannt sind. Umgekehrt z.B. ist bei brennenden Aslybewerberheimen ausschließlich von "unbekannten Tätern" die Rede, bestenfalls mit dem Zusatz "die Polizei schließt politische Hintergründe nicht aus". Medien, die die Namen, Adressen und Bilder rechter Brandstifter veröffentlicht haben, wären mir noch nicht untergekommen. Vielleicht hast du ja mal ein paar Beispiele, anstatt nur diffuse Anschuldigungen gegen "die Medien" zu erheben? Nach dem Jahr der "Lügenpresse" ist das ohnehin fast schon ein Schimpfwort geworden...




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wo wurde die verschwiegen? Die meisten Medien haben direkt dazu geschrieben  / gesagt das die Täter als vorwiegend afrikanisch / arabisch, vom Aussehn her, beschrieben wurden. Noch genauer dürfte es momentan wohl kaum gehen, oder wie willst du es noch genauer, wo die meisten Täter noch nicht mal gefasst wurden?



Ich wäre schon froh, wenn es mal eine Angabe zur Anzahl der Täter gibt. Während einige fragwürdige Quellen eine Geschichte von mindestens 1000 systematisch vergewaltigenden ausländischen Männern verbreiten, ließt man anderer Stelle etwas von 1-2 Dutzend Taschdiebstählen und Fällen sexueller Belästigung (sowie "juristischer Vergewaltigung" - was jede From direkten unerwünschten Köperkontaktes umfassen kann). Also dass, was leider vollkommen normal ist, wenn sich 1.000 (zum Teil stark) alkoholisierte Menschen in der Öffentlichkeit zusammenfinden. Wo die Wahrheit liegt, wird man wohl frühestens in ein paar Monaten erfahren, wenn sich 99% der Bevölkerung bereits eine abschließende Meinung ohne Fakten gebildet hat...
Ich persönlich bin erstmal irritiert, dass ein Ereigniss, dass drei Tage lang gar keine Berichte wert war (!), jetzt Wellen auf höchster Ebene schlägt. Zumal Polizeiversagen in Deutschland ja (leider) nichts überraschendes mehr ist.


----------



## DarkScorpion (7. Januar 2016)

Wo habe ich wen beleidigt und wo war es sachlich falsch?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Januar 2016)

Eine Gleichsetzung von Menschen mit toleranter, freiheitlicher und sozialer Einstellung, also bekennender LInken, mit gewaltbereiten Anachisten ohne politische Intension ist sehr unhöflich, beleidigung würde ich es nicht nennen, aber wenn sich ruyven macaran beleidigt fühlt, wäre eine entschuldigung immer hilfreicher, als weiter zu bohren, wo es denn und warum weh tut.

Stellt die andere Seite jeden Pegida Demonstranten mit den NSU-Mördern gleich, jeden Afd Wähler mit Flüchtlingsheimanzündern? Nein, aber wir sehen zu wenig Distanz und sehen im Verhalten der Pegida-Demonstranten und AfD-Unterstützer den Nährboden für die Taten der Straftäter. Sie fühlen sich sicher und meinen, nicht eigene krude Verbrechen zu begehen, sondern etwas für den Dienst an der teutschen Rasse zu tun. Und diesen verbalen Brandstifter muss man darum ebenso verbal entgegentreten. 

Wenn sich die Betroffenen aber angegriffen fühlen, weil man ihnen einen Spiegel vorhält und ihnen das Spiegelbild nicht gefällt, ist dann der Spiegelträger der böse Bube, oder jener, der das Spiegelbild erzeugt?


----------



## aloha84 (7. Januar 2016)

Was ich "gefährlich" finde ist, dass zumindest der allgemeine Eindruck entsteht, unsere Sicherheitsorgane wären überfordert.
Dem wird z.T. auch so sein, aber der alleinige Eindruck reicht schon dass dort Auswüchse entstehen, die nicht gerade feierlich sind....bzw. gefährlich sind.

Nur mal ein persönliches Beispiel, ich habe vor 2 Jahren 2 Einbrecher im unserem Keller erwischt. Die habe ich verbal zur Sau gemacht, ihnen mehr oder weniger unmissverständlich klar gemacht, was passieren wird wenn ich einen von beiden auch nur in der Nähe unserer Wohnung nochmal antreffe.
--> Die beiden sind denn sichtlich geschockt geflohen, und ich habe die Polizei gerufen, mit der Hoffnung das sie die Typen noch schnell erwischen.......mit dem Ergebnis "Herr X, die Streife ist so ca. in einer Stunde bei ihnen....." Ich wohne übrigens nicht auf dem Land!
Somit habe ich für mich daraus Konsequenzen gezogen....das nächste mal kann die Polizei bei mir jemanden abholen, sie brauchen ihn nicht suchen.

Die gesamte Sparpolitik im Sicherheitsbereich war schon vor der Flüchlingskrise besorgniserregend --> bis man diese Löcher personell Stopfen kann, werden Jahre vergehen.
Und damit hätte man erst die Exekutive abgehandelt, bei der Judikative sieht es genau so finster aus. Völligst unterbesetzt.
Ich habe in meinem Freundeskreis 2 angehende Richter, welche momentan als Staatsanwälte arbeiten. Die bekommen im Schnitt 250 Fälle pro Monat auf den Tisch!
"Wir ermitteln nicht, wir schätzen ab!"
Die Politik ist hier gefragt, dass diese Fehler der Vergangenheit schnellst möglich ausgeräumt werden.........
-so genug ausgekotzt-


----------



## Rolk (7. Januar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wäre schon froh, wenn es mal eine Angabe zur Anzahl der Täter gibt. Während einige fragwürdige Quellen eine Geschichte von mindestens 1000 systematisch vergewaltigenden ausländischen Männern verbreiten, ließt man anderer Stelle etwas von 1-2 Dutzend Taschdiebstählen und Fällen sexueller Belästigung (sowie "juristischer Vergewaltigung" - was jede From direkten unerwünschten Köperkontaktes umfassen kann). Also dass, was leider vollkommen normal ist, wenn sich 1.000 (zum Teil stark) alkoholisierte Menschen in der Öffentlichkeit zusammenfinden. Wo die Wahrheit liegt, wird man wohl frühestens in ein paar Monaten erfahren, wenn sich 99% der Bevölkerung bereits eine abschließende Meinung ohne Fakten gebildet hat...
> Ich persönlich bin erstmal irritiert, dass ein Ereigniss, dass drei Tage lang gar keine Berichte wert war (!), jetzt Wellen auf höchster Ebene schlägt. Zumal Polizeiversagen in Deutschland ja (leider) nichts überraschendes mehr ist.



Also jetzt frage ich mich was du für Medien konsumierst. Es wurde praktisch einheitlich berichtet das sich aus etwa 1000 alkoholisierten arabisch/afrikanisch aussehender Männern grosse Gruppen gelöst hatten welche dann über die Frauen hergefallen sind. Einzelne Frauen wurden von mindestens 20-30 Männern regelrecht durchgeknettet. Es wurden aber auch grössere Frauengruppen dermasen eingekreist das sie kaum entkommen konnten. Ein paar Einzeltäter schliest das aus, es müssen schon mindestens viele Dutzend gewesen sein. Mein letzter Stand sind knapp über 100 Anzeigen in Köln und noch etwas mehr in diversen anderen Städten zusammengerechnet. Normal ist daran gar nichts.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (7. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Eine Gleichsetzung von Menschen mit toleranter, freiheitlicher und sozialer Einstellung, also bekennender LInken, mit gewaltbereiten Anachisten ohne politische Intension ist sehr unhöflich, beleidigung würde ich es nicht nennen, aber wenn sich ruyven macaran beleidigt fühlt, wäre eine entschuldigung immer hilfreicher, als weiter zu bohren, wo es denn und warum weh tut.
> 
> Stellt die andere Seite jeden Pegida Demonstranten mit den NSU-Mördern gleich, jeden Afd Wähler mit Flüchtlingsheimanzündern? Nein, aber wir sehen zu wenig Distanz und sehen im Verhalten der Pegida-Demonstranten und AfD-Unterstützer den Nährboden für die Taten der Straftäter. Sie fühlen sich sicher und meinen, nicht eigene krude Verbrechen zu begehen, sondern etwas für den Dienst an der teutschen Rasse zu tun. Und diesen verbalen Brandstifter muss man darum ebenso verbal entgegentreten.


Also darf man Linke nicht mit der Antifa vergleichen aber andere werden direkt mit Straftätern in Verbindung gesetzt ? Sind Linke bessere Menschen oder was ?


----------



## Woohoo (7. Januar 2016)

_Leicht überforderte Polizisten scheint etwas untertrieben. Ist aber kein wunder bei einer so hohen Anzahl an Tätern und Helfershelfer. 

"Der Bericht listet einige Beispiele für konkrete Erlebnisse von Polizisten auf:
_


_Beamte wurden demnach durch enge Menschenringe daran gehindert, zu Hilferufenden vorzudringen_ 
_Ein Mann wird zitiert: "Ich bin Syrer, ihr müsst mich freundlich behandeln! Frau Merkel hat mich eingeladen."_ 
_Zeugen wurden bedroht, wenn sie Täter benannten._ 
_Menschen zerrissen dem Bericht zufolge vor den Augen der Polizisten  Aufenthaltstitel, grinsten und sagten: "Ihr könnt mir nix, hole mir  morgen einen neuen." Ob es sich um echte Dokumente handelte und um  welche Art von Dokumenten, geht aus dem Bericht nicht hervor._ 
_Erteilte Platzverweise wurden ignoriert; Wiederholungstäter in  Gewahrsam zu nehmen, war aufgrund fehlender Kapazitäten nicht möglich._ 
_Nach Gleissperrungen wegen Überfüllung seien Leute einfach auf das  Nebengleis und dann über die Schienen wieder auf den gesperrten  Bahnsteig gegangen._ 
_Beim Einsteigen in Züge gab es körperliche Auseinandersetzungen, es galt das "Recht des Stärkeren"."_ 
_
Köln: "Es waren einfach zu viele zur gleichen Zeit" - SPIEGEL ONLINE

__  "Polizisten dementieren Angaben ihrer Führung, wonach die Täter von Köln  unbekannt seien. Die meisten Kontrollierten seien Syrer gewesen. Den  Tätern sei es vor allem um "sexuelles Amüsement" gegangen."


_
_Übergriffe in Köln: Polizisten kontrollierten vor allem Syrer - DIE WELT
_


----------



## Rolk (7. Januar 2016)

Ich fand es schon die ganze Zeit einfach nur erbärmlich, wie der Polizei quasi Mittäterschafft unterstellt wurde und damit vom eigentlichen Abschaum abgelenkt wurde. Aber es kommt immer dicker.


----------



## -Shorty- (7. Januar 2016)

Oh mann, das gibt wieder Wasser auf die falschen Mühlen.


----------



## Woohoo (7. Januar 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Oh mann, das gibt wieder Wasser auf die falschen Mühlen.


Und ist das nicht das schlimmste an den Verbrechen die begangen wurden!   

Vergiss die Opfer, warum haben die nicht einfach geschwiegen, aber verdammmt verdammt möglicherweise haben ("die  Falschen") die politischen Gegner mal teilweise recht.


----------



## DarkScorpion (7. Januar 2016)

Ach das kommt doch nur wegen der seelischen Grausamkeiten. 

Wir sind doch selber Schuld das wir überfallen werden.


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. Januar 2016)

Das gibt aber auch Wasser auf die richtigen Mühlen. Durch die aufkochenden Emotionen wird auch die Politik dazu angestoßen, kriminelle Flüchtlinge nach Rechtsmöglichkeit schnell abzuschieben. Außerdem wird nach diesem ungeheuerlichen Vorfall  Seehofers Obergrenze für Flüchtlinge diskutabler. Er zeigt nämlich, wir sind nicht mehr Herr im eigenen Haus. Die Paselacken, und damit meine ich ausdrücklich diejenigen Flüchtlinge, die sich benommen haben wie Tiere, glauben in Deutschland rechtsfreie Räume bilden zu können. Meiner Auffassung nach war die Sache in Köln eine Form von Landfriedensbruch.


----------



## Woohoo (7. Januar 2016)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Außerdem wird nach diesem ungeheuerlichen Vorfall  Seehofers Obergrenze für Flüchtlinge diskutabler.



Um das böse Wort Obergrenze zu vermeiden wird zukünftig der in diesem Zusammenhang neue Begriff "Orientierungsgröße" verwendet. Somit wird es keine Grenzen geben sondern eher dynamische Orientierungsgrößen. 
Richtige Mühlen: Polizei stärken und konsequentere Abschiebungen, die zurzeit sehr oft durch Untertauchen,  etc. verhindert werden.

_Wenn schließlich die Polizei anrückt, um den Flüchtling zur Abreise zu  eskortieren, stehen 50, 70, manchmal 90 Menschen zur Blockade bereit,  selbst früh morgens um vier. Nach einer Weile ziehen die Polizisten, von  höherer Stelle zur Zurückhaltung angewiesen, dann eben wieder ab. Es  soll sogar vorkommen, behauptet "No Lager", dass die Polizei erst gar  nicht mehr auftaucht. Der Boykott ist dann reine Formsache._

Flüchtlinge: Die Tricks gegen Abschiebung - DIE WELT


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (7. Januar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> _Wenn schließlich die Polizei anrückt, um den Flüchtling zur Abreise zu  eskortieren, stehen 50, 70, manchmal 90 Menschen zur Blockade bereit,  selbst früh morgens um vier. Nach einer Weile ziehen die Polizisten, von  höherer Stelle zur Zurückhaltung angewiesen, dann eben wieder ab. Es  soll sogar vorkommen, behauptet "No Lager", dass die Polizei erst gar  nicht mehr auftaucht. Der Boykott ist dann reine Formsache._
> 
> Flüchtlinge: Die Tricks gegen Abschiebung - DIE WELT


Solche Leute die eine Abschiebung blockieren,  würde ich am liebsten gleich mit abschieben. 
Aber man sollte sie stattdessen verpflichten den Flüchtling bei sich Zuhause aufzunehmen und ihn mindestens 2 Jahre zu finanzieren.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Januar 2016)

Ach ehrlich, ich lach da ja schon etwas darüber wie jetzt in den Medien immer wieder getitelt wird, "Deutschland ist fassungslos"...
Ja worüber fragt man sich da schon irgendwie?
Darüber das im Grunde das passiert ist wovor man schon im Vorfeld gemahnt hat das es passieren wird und wofür man immer wieder als rechter Populist betitelt wurde, obwohl man sich nicht gegen die prinzipielle Hilfe ausgesprochen hat, sondern nur gegen die mangelnde Kontrolle die stattfindet?
Das durch unkontrollierte Einreise nach Deutschland auch Elemente ins Land gelangen die meinen einen Dreck auf Anstand und Gesetze geben zu müssen? 
Oder darüber das sich scheinbar verfestigt das die Täter aus dem Kreis der "Flüchtlinge" kommen?

Wer seine Souverenität so sträflich aus der Hand gibt wie es Europa / Deutschland im letzten Jahr getan hat und meint jeder der dann herkommt würde schon auf Knien kriechend dankbar dafür sein hier sein zu dürfen braucht sich im Grunde nicht über solche Vorkommnisse wundern, somal sich schon an den Grenzen von Ungarn und anderen Balkanländern gezeigt hat das genügend Elemente unter den Flüchtlingen sind denen auch der Einsatz von Gewalt nicht fremd ist, um ihren Willen durchzusetzen.
Humanität und Hilfebreitschaft schön und gut, aber wo selbige in unkontrollierten Maß hinführt hat man jetzt einen Vorgeschmack von bekommen.

Die Welt ist nunmal kein rosa Ponnyhof und nicht jeder Mensch auch automatisch anständig, auch wen wir hier letztes Jahr meinten beides würde auf uns und die Menschen die hier ankommen zutreffen, wurden wir nun eines besseren belehrt.
Hoffen wir nur das man in der Politik endlich die Konsequenzen daraus zieht die man zu ziehen hat, den das letzte was wir hier in Deutschland brauchen sind mehr solcher Vorkomnisse die Wasser auf die Mühlen rechter Extremisten gießen...


----------



## Seeefe (7. Januar 2016)

Vorhin auf Facebook gesehen, genau so sieht die Sache doch aus. 





__ Facebook
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Facebook. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. Januar 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Vorhin auf Facebook gesehen, genau so sieht die Sache doch aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Chapeau!

Köln: Angela Merkel bringt striktere Abschiebepraxis ins Spiel - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Januar 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Vorhin auf Facebook gesehen, genau so sieht die Sache doch aus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Gegen solche Leute ist auch nichts zu sagen, die sind jederzeit wilkommen, leider nur sind halt nicht alle so wie dieser Mann. 

Übrigens, gute Zusammenfassung bzgl. krminellen "Einzefällen", polizeilichen Versäumnisssen und dem Versuch die Herkunft der Täter runterzuspielen:

Ãœbergriffe in KÃ¶ln: Ralf JÃ¤ger soll VerstÃ¤rkung der Polizei an Silvester abgelehnt haben



Split99999 schrieb:


> Köln: Angela Merkel bringt striktere Abschiebepraxis ins Spiel - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Ach wie jetzt, plötzlich sind es also keine Einzelfälle mehr? Nachdem wir uns Monate lang anhören durften das alles nur Einzelfälle sind...


----------



## Oberst Klink (7. Januar 2016)

PEGIDA ist ein Versammlungsort für Politik- und Politikerverdrossene. Ohne Grund gibt es die sicher nicht. Es ist genau das Gemisch aus einer etablierten Politiker-Kaste, die völlig abgehoben und weltfremd regiert und sich nicht mehr um die Probleme der Leute kümert und einer Presselandschaft, die teils staatlich gelenkt und einseitig ist. 
Es gibt genug Fälle und Beispiele, wo die Bürger alleingelassen werden und sich dann Unmut bei ihnen formiert. Da ist es nur logisch, dass sich die Leute zunehmend selbst in Gruppen zusammen rotten um ihren Interessen Luft zu machen. 
Zu den Leuten, die in PEGIDA nur Idioten, Nazis, Rechte und Trottel sehen sage ich nur folgendes: F*CK YOU!

Da es in Deutschland ja keine richtig konservative Partei mehr gibt, hat die AfD großen Zulauf. Und der wird in Zukunft auch noch wachsen, da sich die CDU mit unserer unfähigen Kanzlerin immer mehr der SPD annähert. Durch die ganze Flüchtlingsproblematik bekommen ja konservative Parteien in ganz Europa derzeit mehr Zulauf. Ich werde jeden Falls AfD wählen.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. Januar 2016)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> PEGIDA ist ein Versammlungsort für Politik- und Politikerverdrossene.



Das war PEGIDA mal zu Beginn der Proteste, inzwischen ist es aber wirklich nur noch ein Sammelbecken für fragwürdige rechte Gesinnung.
Das is aber auch nicht zuletzt der Verdienst von "besorgten" linken Bürgern und unseren Politikern die mit ihrer Stigmatisierung, das alle bei PEGIDA rechtes Pack und Nazis wären, dafür gesorgt haben das PEGIDA wirklich zum Sammelbecken für solche Leute wurde und alle anderen Bürger wieder in die politische Resignation verschwunden sind.
Komischerweise waren alle "normalen" Bürger die zusammen mit Attack und und ANTIFA gegen PEGIDA demonstriert haben nicht alles linksextremistischer Pack, aber alle "normalen" Bürger die bei PEGIDA mitliefen waren alles Nazis...
Ja, die Doppelmoral, da war sie wieder.


----------



## Seeefe (7. Januar 2016)

Für mich ist eher wichtig, was er den Leuten zu sagen hat, welche sich daneben benehmen. Weg mit denen. 

Es liegt fast ausschließlich bei den Flüchtlingen in der Hand, ob sie hier Fuß fassen können oder nicht. Natürlich spielt auch unsere Gesellschaft eine Rolle dabei, aber (das zeigt auch meine Familiengeschichte, allerdings nicht als Flüchtling sondern als Einwanderer) liegt es zum größten Teil bei einem selbst, ob man in Deutschland Fuß fasst oder nicht. Das dieser Weg steinig ist, keine Frage. Man wird auch auf Leute treffen, die einen Ablehnen. Aber damit muss man leben und umgehen, auch Menschen die hier geboren sind, haben es mit nichten einfacher was den sozialen Aufstieg betrifft. Aber wenn mal was nicht super läuft, dann soll man als "Neuankömmling" nicht Anfangen Sachen zu fordern. 
Ich wurde hier geboren, habe ein sorgenloses leben, aber nur, weil mein Vater sich dies in den bald 30 Jahren die er hier in D. lebt, erarbeitet hat. Aber das geht nicht von heute auf morgen. Viele von den Flüchtlingen meinen aber auch unser Wohlstand sei vom Himmel gefallen. Das ist er nicht. Natürlich leben wir hier auch auf Kosten anderer Menschen, sieht man sich an wie viele unserer Konsumgüter produziert werden. Aber auch wir hatten vor XY Jahren in Europa Kinderarbeit, eine stark verarmte Landbevölkerung, usw. Das Leben ist ein Prozess, es verändert sich stätig, unsere Gesellschaft verändert sich stätig, alles verändert sich stätig. Aber wo wir heute sind, das haben wir den letzten Generationen zu verdanken, in Deutschland vor allem die der Nachkriegszeit, die (auch mit Glück) D. wieder auf hochtouren gebracht haben. Also, unser Wertesystem, unsere Bürger- und Menschenrechte, unsere Gesellschaftliche Ordnung in Deutschland aber auch in Europa wurde hart erarbeitet und erkämpft und rosig verlief dies keineswegs, muss man nur ins letzte Jahrhundert gehen. 

Unser Wohlstand ist also nicht vom Himmel gefallen. Das sehen aber offensichtlich viele der Flüchtlinge so, nicht zuletzt durch falsche Informationen, die sie in ihren Herkunftsländern bekommen haben. Da muss man die Leute, welche hier herkommen, so schnell es geht aufklären. Meines Erachtens gibt es dann meistens nur zwei Wege die dann eingeschlagen werden. Die einen akzeptieren es und gehen damit um, wollen trotzdem versuchen sich hier etwas aufzubauen, die anderen fangen an trotzdem Forderungen zu stellen und das geht meines Erachtens nicht. 


Hält man sich nicht an unser deutsches Recht, hat man seine Aufenthaltsgenehmigung meines Erachtens verwirkt. Dann muss auch unser Staat durchgreifen und die Leute wieder nach Hause schicken. 

Natürlich haben wir auch eigene Chaoten, welche sich außerhalb unserer aktuellen gesellschaftlichen Normen bewegen, aber auch die sind unsere Mitbürger. Sollen wir die auf den Mond abschieben? Natürlich Quatsch, vollkommen unmöglich. Aber dafür haben wird staatliche Einrichtungen, die sich diesen Leuten annehmen  

Darum finde ich die Argumentation, es gibt genug Deutsche, welche sich daneben benehmen auch komplett behämmert. Natürlich gibt es die, keine Frage, gibt genug Assis da draußen, welche hier geboren sind. Aber die gehören schlicht und ergreifend einfach auch zu unserer deutschen Gesellschaft dazu. Flüchtlinge, welche jetzt aber zu uns in die Gesellschaft kommen und sich ebenfalls nicht an geltendes Recht halten, denen gehörte die Aufenthaltsgenehmigung entzogen und diese sollen die Heimreise antreten. Zu unseren Chaoten (die einfach da sind) müssen nicht noch andere Chaoten von außerhalb dazukommen. 

Von mir aus können wir auch gerne unsere deutschen Chaoten auf den Mond schießen, aber dies ist leider nicht möglich. 

Ganz kurz gefasst, wer sich nicht an unsere Regeln hält, muss wieder gehen, das wird in jeder Ebene unserer Gesellschaft so gehandhabt, das fängt auf der Grillparty im Garten bei uns zu Hause an. Benimmt sich ein Gast daneben, wird er aufgefordert die Party zu verlassen. Das gleiche nur im kleinen, privaten Rahmen. 

Die Flüchtlinge suchen Schutz bei uns. Wenn ich etwas von jemanden will, muss ich auch aktiv werden und kann nicht warten das er auf mich zu kommt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Januar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Also darf man Linke nicht mit der Antifa vergleichen aber andere werden direkt mit Straftätern in Verbindung gesetzt ? Sind Linke bessere Menschen oder was ?


Du hast es nicht verstanden, oder? Ist es wirklch so schwer?

Wenn gewaltbereite Menschen eine Aktion planen und ich mit denen mitplane und mitmachen, was bin ich dann? (Ein gewaltbereiter Chaot)
Wenn ich eine friedliche Demonstration z.B. gegen Intoleranz und Rassismus plane und dort mitmache, aber ein schwarzer Block parallel Blödsinn macht, was bin ich dann? (Ein friedlicher Linker)
Wenn ich auf einer Demonstration offen zu Rassimus und Fremdenfeindlichkeit mitmarschiere, was bin ich dann? (Ein verfassungsfeindlicher rechter Depp)

Waren die Antworten jetzt so schwer?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (7. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn ich eine friedliche Demonstration z.B. gegen Intoleranz und Rasismus plane und dort mitmache, aber ein schwarzer Block parallel Blödsinn macht, wass bin ich dann? (Ein friedlicher Linker)
> Wenn ich auf einer Demonstration offen zu Rassimus und Fremdenfeindlichkeit mitmarschiere, was bin ich dann? (Ein verfassungsfeindlicher rechter Depp)
> 
> Waren die Antworten jetzt so schwer?


Doppelmoral...
Also ist ein Linker wenn er auf einer Antifademo mitmacht (und ja die dominieren meist die Demos) ist er trotzdem ein friedlicher Linker, aber wenn ein normaler Bürger bei PEGIDA mitmacht ist er sofort ein Rechter ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Januar 2016)

Du kannst wirklich nicht verstehen, was andere Menschen aussagen?
 Du solltest an Deinem Textverständnis arbeiten. So wird das nicht.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Solche Leute die eine Abschiebung  blockieren,  würde ich am liebsten gleich mit abschieben.


Desweiteren rate ich Dir, lerne Flüchtlinge kennen,rede mit ihnen 
und höre Dir deren Schicksal an. Dann würdest Du vermutlich in
harten Einzelfällen anderes reagieren, zumindest, wenn Du eine
Spur christlicher Werte mitbekommen hast.



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> .... und einer Presselandschaft, die teils staatlich gelenkt und einseitig ist.


Ist das Deine Vermutung, oder hast Du dafür belastbare Belege?



Oberst Klink schrieb:


> PEGIDA ist ein Versammlungsort für Politik- und Politikerverdrossene.


Vielleicht kenne ich die Pegida einfach zu wenig. Gbt es politische
Ziele über die reine Ausgrenzung anderer hinaus?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Januar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Also jetzt frage ich mich was du für Medien konsumierst. Es wurde praktisch einheitlich berichtet das sich aus etwa 1000 alkoholisierten arabisch/afrikanisch aussehender Männern grosse Gruppen gelöst hatten welche dann über die Frauen hergefallen sind. Einzelne Frauen wurden von mindestens 20-30 Männern regelrecht durchgeknettet. Es wurden aber auch grössere Frauengruppen dermasen eingekreist das sie kaum entkommen konnten. Ein paar Einzeltäter schliest das aus, es müssen schon mindestens viele Dutzend gewesen sein. Mein letzter Stand sind knapp über 100 Anzeigen in Köln und noch etwas mehr in diversen anderen Städten zusammengerechnet. Normal ist daran gar nichts.



Medien: Taz, Tagesthemen, heute, SPON, Welt online, ein paar lokale Radiosender sowie geschätzt ein halbes Dutzend links zu Zeitschriften-Webseiten, die es mir nicht wert waren, sie zu merken. Und ja: Die von mir genannten Extreme waren da Anfang der Woche alle zu finden.
Soweit ich es beobachte, gibt es übrigens keinerlei Bestätigung für die "tausend arabischen Männer", zumindest heute war in Taz, Radio und Tagesschau einheitlich von rund 1000 Feiernden (gemischter Herkunft und gemischten Geschlechts) die Rede. Leider ist das auch so ziemlich der einzige Konsenz, der sich herausstellt. Weder zur möglichen Täterzahl noch Identität noch zum Spektrum der verübten Straftaten habe ich was konkreteres finden können. Hoffen wir, dass zumindest zu letzteren noch ein paar Zahlen kommen. (Bei der Täterermittlung mache ich mir eher wenig Hoffnung. Nachdem die Medien flächendeckend beeinflussende Beschreibungen veröffentlichen, werden die meisten Zeugenaussagen unbrauchbar sein und die anwesenden Polizisten wahren ja wohl auch nur zu Dekozwecken da.)




Woohoo schrieb:


> Leicht überforderte Polizisten scheint etwas untertrieben. Ist aber kein wunder bei einer so hohen Anzahl an Tätern und Helfershelfer.



Also für mich ist das ziemlich verwunderlich. Wir haben 
- die größte Partymetropole der Region
- am größten Partytag des Jahres
- genauer das absolute Zentrum dieser Metropole
- unmittelbar neben einem wichtigen Verkehrsknotenpunkt mit eigener Polizeiwache (!)
und obwohl sich seit dem frühen Abend zumindest Fälle von Ruhestörung, Belästigung von Passanten und von versuchter Körperverletztung ereignen, ist die Polizei selbst Stunden später noch nicht einmal in der Lage, sich selbst zu schützen??

Wenn auf einer Demo in zehnter Reihe jemand die falschen Parolen brüllt, sind 200 Beamte da, um ihn und ein Dutzend Umstehender vorsichtshalber für den Rest des Tages festzunehmen und die Personalien in eine Akte zu packen. Wenn eine friedliche Kundgebung die nicht-Arbeit des Verfassungsschutzes kritisiert, werden tagsdarauf Millionen von Handydaten ausgewertet. Aber wenn mitten in Köln die öffentliche Ordnung zusammenbricht, dann kann man nur warten bis die Täter sich in Richtung unbekannt verziehen, um ihren Rausch auszuschlafen? Ich weiß ja, dass der Kölner Polizei dieses Jahr ein großer Teil ihrer Sondereinsatzkräfte wegen grandioser Inkompetenz und Amtsmissbrauch abhanden gekommen ist, aber spätestens nach den Ausschreitungen im Umfeld der HogeSa-Demo hätte wohl so etwas wie ein Einsatzplan für Brennpunkte erstellt werden müssen.


----------



## -Shorty- (7. Januar 2016)

Ja, eine Demo ist aber nicht Sylvester.

PS: Ich war auch nicht auf Arbeit.


----------



## Rolk (8. Januar 2016)

So richtig scheinen sich die Medien noch nicht einig zu sein, wie weit sie mit der Wahrheit rausrücken sollen. Beispiel: Bei NTV News (die relativ umfangreich aus dem an die Öffentlichkeit gekommenen internen Polizeibericht zitierten) hies es die Täter seien überwiegend Syrer und nur eine Minderheit Afrikaner gewesen. Den Tätern sei es primär um ihr "sexuelles amüsement" gegangen, die Taschendiebstähle seien nur nebensächlich gewesen. ARD, denen der selbe Bericht vorlag, berichteten je nach Nachrichtensendung immer noch die frühere Version, also genau das Gegenteil.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Januar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> So richtig scheinen sich die Medien noch nicht einig zu sein, wie weit sie mit der Wahrheit rausrücken sollen. Beispiel: Bei NTV News (die relativ umfangreich aus dem an die Öffentlichkeit gekommenen internen Polizeibericht zitierten) hies es die Täter seien überwiegend Syrer und nur eine Minderheit Afrikaner gewesen. Den Tätern sei es primär um ihr "sexuelles amüsement" gegangen, die Taschendiebstähle seien nur nebensächlich gewesen. ARD, denen der selbe Bericht vorlag, berichteten je nach Nachrichtensendung immer noch die frühere Version, also genau das Gegenteil.


Warum sollte sich die Presse "einig" werden? Ist Dir klar, wie Journalisten arbeiten, welche Ziele sie verfolgen und wie man Zeitungsnachrichten interpretiert?
Darin könnte durchaus ein Untersschied vom Westen zum Osten liegen, weil es in unserer Schulzeit ein bedeutender Teil war, Nachrichten zu interpretieren, wenn
man aber auf Einheitsmedien in der alten DDR vor 1989 schaut, gab es diese Möglichkeit nicht. Ich hoffe, dass sich alle über 40 jährigen ehemaligen DDR-Bürger
inzwischen mit der Arbeitsweise von Journalismus vertraut gemacht hat, der Begriff "Lügenpresse" lässt aber erahnen, dass das in Einzelfällen noch nicht geschehen
ist.

Jeder Journalist deckt maximal eine Nadel im Haufen aus. Ist darum der ganze Heuhaufen gleich dieser Nadel, oder liest man die 5-20 Nadeln der unterschiedlichen
Journalisten, wägt dann ab für eine Vorabmeinung und warten, bis es fundierte und belastbare Daten gibt. So zumindest gehe ich vor, aber es wird in der Tat immer
schwerer, weil es keinen Journalismus mehr gibt. Die Masse verkauft meistbietet die neuen Interviews zum Unterwäscheeinkauf von DD-Starlets, aber um ernste
Politik kümmern sich mangels Verdienstmöglichkeiten immer weniger Journalisten. Das Volk bekommt, wonach es schreit, darum steigt der Anteil der Unterschichten
Sendungen stetig an, während Journalismus immer unbedeutender wird. Darum versiegt diese Quelle, die zu Zeiten der Spiegelaffäre eine sehr wichtige war, ganz langsam.


----------



## Rolk (8. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum sollte sich die Presse "einig" werden? Ist Dir klar, wie Journalisten arbeiten, welche Ziele sie verfolgen und wie man Zeitungsnachrichten interpretiert?...



Bei einer einheitlichen Quelle erwarte ich das und Ziele verfolgen sollten sie schon mal gar nicht. Das ist nämlich einer Gründe weshalb wir da stehen wo wir nun mal stehen.


----------



## aloha84 (8. Januar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> So richtig scheinen sich die Medien noch nicht einig zu sein, wie weit sie mit der Wahrheit rausrücken sollen. Beispiel: Bei NTV News (die relativ umfangreich aus dem an die Öffentlichkeit gekommenen internen Polizeibericht zitierten) hies es die Täter seien überwiegend Syrer und nur eine Minderheit Afrikaner gewesen. Den Tätern sei es primär um ihr "sexuelles amüsement" gegangen, die Taschendiebstähle seien nur nebensächlich gewesen. ARD, denen der selbe Bericht vorlag, berichteten je nach Nachrichtensendung immer noch die frühere Version, also genau das Gegenteil.



Auf ARD kam gestern abend nach der Tagesschau ein Brennpunkt inkl. Kommentar......da war alles drin, datailiert, kritisch, eigentlich 1A.
Was in der Tagesschau selber berichtet wurde weiß ich nicht, hab zu spät eingeschaltet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Januar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Bei einer einheitlichen Quelle erwarte ich das und Ziele verfolgen sollten sie schon mal gar nicht. Das ist nämlich einer Gründe weshalb wir da stehen wo wir nun mal stehen.


Es gibt aber mehr als eine Quelle. Polizeiberichte sind geheim, Journalisten bekommen trotzdem hin und wieder unverbindliche interne Berichte. Was bleibt sind offizielle Polizei Pressestellen Informationen, die in der Regel aber auf den kleinsten eindeutig beweisbaren Teil reduziert sind, dazu, um laufende Ermittlungen nicht zu behindern, inhaltlich oft verfärbt.

Journalisten haben natürlich auch Ziele, vor allem Geld verdienen, wie bei den meisten Arbeitenden, aber oft auch eigene Meinungen, die bestätigt werden sollen. Ich konnte dir gerne ein paar "Monitor" Reporte zeigen und wir interpretieren gemeinsam und vergessen ganz schnell, was aus stimmigen Daten von unwissenden Journalisten für Rückschlüsse gezogen worden sind. Wenn man nämlich Insiderwissen hat, wie ich z.b. zum Chemie-Unfall von Seveso, dann klingen solche "Aufdeckungsjournalistischen" Berichte oft grotesk absurd, weil in sich stimmige Daten falsch interpretiert werden. Die Frage ist, ob mein dort leitend arbeitender Schwiegervater der Familie gegenüber die Wahrheit sagte. 

Und da ist es wieder: "Was ist die Wahrheit". Schau DIr Studien zu Zeugenaussagen an. Was passiert darum jetzt gerade? Neben den vielen ganz schlimmen Dingen wird auch jeder Firlefanz angezeigt. Darum sollte man z.B. die Anzeigen werten und nicht zählen. Bisher habe ich von einer Vergewaltigung gelesen. Das ist unerträglich genug, und etwas anderes als 130 Anzeigen wegen Belästigung, Krach, Handydiebstahl, ....

Was in Köln passierte ist für mich in der Tat ungeheuerlich und nicht zu beschönigen. Welche Konsequenzen man daraus zieht, ist etwas ganz anderes. Ich meide seit  Silvester 1999-2000 jeder grosse Menschansammlung an diesem Tag, weil die Knaller in Menschenmengen, Straßenbahnen, Treppenaufgänge  schmeissenden Deppen immer zahlreicher werden. Die Konsequenz für mich ist darum nicht, sämtliche Ausländer raus zu schmeißen, sondern z.B. Knallerverkauf strenger zu reglementieren, die Polizei Personell zu stärken, und neu ankommenden Flüchtlingen / Asylanten / Einwanderen ein paar Grundregeln im gegenseitigen Verhalten näher zu bringen. So einen kleinen Kniggekurs über 1-5 Stunden für alle Männer im Land könnte helfen, um z.B. in Saunen starrende Blicke von sexuell belästigenden Männern zu reduzieren.


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Was in der Tagesschau selber berichtet wurde weiß ich nicht, hab zu spät eingeschaltet.



Mediathek nutzen. 
Die öffentlich rechtlichen bieten sowas, was ist persönlich ganz gut finde.


----------



## aloha84 (8. Januar 2016)

So nötig habe ich es dann auch nicht.


----------



## DarkScorpion (8. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt aber mehr als eine Quelle. Polizeiberichte sind geheim, Journalisten bekommen trotzdem hin und wieder unverbindliche interne Berichte.




In diesem Fall liegen aber beiden Sendeanstalten ein und der selbe interne Bericht vor. 

Wie kann es dann sein, dass die einen etwas komplett anderes sagen als die anderen. 

Wahrscheinlich wird die Wahrheit mal wieder irgendwo in der Mitte sein.

Was man jedoch sehr gut sehen kann ist, dass  die ÖR und eher linken Zeitungen immer noch Linientreu berichten. 

Auch wieder sehr gut: Gestern auf RTL massivst Werbung gesehen, wo wieder Pro Asyl Stimmung gemacht werden soll. ( Diese Werbung, wo mehr oder weniger Prominente irgendwelche Paragraphen auf Pappe hoch halten).


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2016)

Na ja.
RTL. Das ist ja Elisabeth Mohn mit Bertelsmann.
Was die -- und Springer -- für eine Meinung vertreten, ist ja nicht unbekannt. Dass RTL -- und die Partner Sender -- entsprechend berichten, ist für mich nicht ungewöhnlich.


----------



## Verminaard (8. Januar 2016)

Vor einiger Zeit in einem anderen Thread wurden die Hinweise und befürchtungen auf sexuelle übergriffe und Vergewaltigungen als lächerlich abgetan. Wie steht ihr mittlerweilen zu den Aussagen von damals? Noch immer einzelfälle und nicht wirklich vorhanden bzw hirngespinste rechter Deppen die nur Stimmung machen wollen?

Es gab einige Aussagen mit moeglichen unschönen zukünftigen Szenarien die abgeschmettert wurden und wo Leute beledigt wurden.
Leider sieht es so aus als würden einige befürchtungen wahr werden.

Die, die andere damals rigoros ins rechtsextreme eck gestellt haben sind leider verstummut oder versuchen noch immer zu relativieren.


----------



## Threshold (8. Januar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Noch immer einzelfälle



Natürlich.


----------



## Poulton (8. Januar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Was ich "gefährlich" finde ist, dass zumindest der allgemeine Eindruck entsteht, unsere Sicherheitsorgane wären überfordert.
> Dem wird z.T. auch so sein, aber der alleinige Eindruck reicht schon dass dort Auswüchse entstehen, die nicht gerade feierlich sind....bzw. gefährlich sind.


Dazu muss man sich nur mal die Meldungen und Berichte der letzten Zeit zu Gemüte führen. Kleine Auswahl:
Sachsens Verwaltung stößt durch Stellenabbau an Grenzen - Freie Presse
Justiz: Justiz macht Krach - Richter-Protest gegen Stellenabbau - Brandenburg - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten



> [...]
> „Aber was mich unheimlich aufregt sind Äußerungen von einigen Politikern, die gleich den Schuldigen gefunden haben! Die Polizei!“, so Mohr weiter. „Das ist unfassbar, dass gerade die Verursacher von stetigem Personalabbau bei der Polizei nun die ersten sind, die mehr Polizei fordern.“ Konkret bezieht sich Mohr auf einen „Politiker aus Köln, ich nenne bewusst mal nicht seinen Namen“. Mohr schildert weiter, dass besagter Politiker „nicht verstehen kann, dass die Polizei an Silvester so "schwach" (seine Worte) aufgestellt war“. Polizisten seien aber nur verfügbar, so Mohr, „wenn sie auch tatsächlich vorhanden sind“. Statt die Polizei „voreilig als Sündenbock“ auszuwählen, „wäre ein sachorientiertes und auf Fakten basierendes Handeln angebrachter“, fordert der Vorsitzende der GdP in Mannheim.
> [...]


http://www.ksta.de/koeln/sote-bunde...erkschaft-aergert-sich,15187530,33463946.html




> [...]
> Laut einer internen Aufstellung des nordrhein-westfälischen Innenministeriums über die Zahl der Beamten im Polizeivollzugsdienst, die der "Welt" vorliegt, wurden zwischen 1998 und 2010 bei den Länderpolizeien rund 10.000 Stellen abgebaut. Allen voran strich Nordrhein-Westfalen 3300 Stellen, im kleinen Berlin waren es immerhin 2900.
> [...]


Kampf gegen Terror: Polizei leidet unter Stellenabbau - DIE WELT

Und das sind nur Zahlen bis 2010, mittlerweile sind nochmal 5 Jahre ins Land gegangen. Nicht mit enthalten sind Beamte die durch Krankheit, Mutterschutz oder Erziehungszeit fehlen und solche, die aus gesundheitlichen Gründen nicht mehr voll Einsatzfähig sind.
Das erinnert mich aber gerade an einen Bericht von vor längerer Zeit, in dem ein Polizist zitiert wurde. Sinngemäß war es dahingehend, dass wenn am Wochenende ein Großeinsatz wegen eines Fussballspiels ist, dann kann man eine Einbruchstour in Teilen des Bundeslandes starten, ohne von der Polizei gestört zu werden.

-----------------
Zum Thema AfD: Fünf Landtagswahlen 2016: Wo die Deutschen in diesem Jahr wählen - Politik - Tagesspiegel
Das kann interessant werden, vorallem wenn man sich die Umfragen dazu anschaut.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Januar 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> In diesem Fall liegen aber beiden Sendeanstalten ein und der selbe interne Bericht vor.



Das ist Deine Vermutung, wir wissen nicht, welche sonstigen Informationen aus anderen Recherchen vorliegen. Deinen ersten Ansatz sehe ich auch so, aber aus eigener Erfahrung mit Freunden beim NDR ist sehr offensichtlich, dass einzelne Journalisten gute Beziehungen zu Angestellten in Polizei, Justiz und Behörden haben und darum zusätzliche andere interne Informationen bekommen. Welche und wie diese aussehen, wissen wir nicht. "Gut unterrichtete Kreise" sind andererseits meistens der Hausmeister, der wilde Behauptungen von sich gibt.  




DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Wie kann es dann sein, dass die einen etwas komplett anderes sagen als die anderen.



Weil Informationen immer Interpretationsspielraum haben. Z.B. könnte man jetzt der These nachjagen, dass bewusst von von Menschen einer politischen Gruppe fingierte Anzeigen gestellt werden. Das wäre eine böse Verleugnung der Opfer, darum traue ich mich kaum, so eine wilde Spekulation zu schreiben, es ist auch nicht meine Meinung, aber vorstellen kann ich es mir. Interessant wären weiter der Vergleich dazu mit Zahlen von Vergewaltigungen an Karnevalsabenden. Das wird leider auch nicht ohne abgehen, befürchte ich. Eine Information für sich mag eindeutig klingen, mit anderem Blickwinkel, anderen weiteren Informationen ist sie es oft gar nicht mehr.




DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Wahrscheinlich wird die Wahrheit mal wieder irgendwo in der Mitte sein.



Ich habe aufgehört, nach "der Wahrheit" zu suchen, weil es keine gibt. Es gibt nur die Einzelwahrnehmungen von Menschen und es gibt naturwissenschaftliche Wahrheiten. Geh mit 10 Menschen in eine Situation und frage hinterher jeden einzelnen, was passiert ist. Du wirst von "völlig beschissene Situation" bis "war das geil" alles hören. was ist jetzt die Wahrheit? Es bleibt immer eine individuelle Betrachtung. Ich spiele dieses Spiel jedesmal nach einem Kunden / Lieferantenbesuch und es ist frappierend, wie unterschiedlich die Eindrücke von Kollegen sind. Das geht jedesmal von "Auftrag bekommen wir ganz klar weil..." bis "Auftrag bekommen wir nicht, weil ..." Und beides ist richtig. 


Wir sind uns doch alle einig, dass die Kriminalitätsrate von Flüchtlingen bei Gewalt- und Kleinverbrecher höher sein wird, als im bundesdeutschen Durchschnitt. Die Zahl ist aber nur von begrenzter Aussage. Vergleicht man vermutete Delikte, aufgeklärte, angezeigte, oder vergleicht am Anzahl von Straftaten, oder Schadenssummen, passen die Kontrollgruppen, denn 20-40 Männer stehlen auch im bundesdeutschen Durchschnitt erheblich mehr als andere deutsche Gruppen, etc. Das ist viel Möglichkeit, um unbewusst (die meisten Journalisten halte ich persönlich einfach für zu blöd) und ohne Steuerung von außen massive Fehler einzubauen.


Und was ich "links grün versiffter Gutmensch" nur immer wieder betonen möchte ist, dass man vorsichtig sein sollte, von allgemeinen Statistiken auf Entscheidungen für Einzelpersonen zu kommen. Denn  sonst wäre Tür und Tor für solche aberwitzigen Entscheidungen offen,  wie "alle Männer müssen im Dunkel zu hause bleiben, weil es potentielle Vergewaltiger sind", was ich hier aus Provokation zum öffnen der Augen hin und wieder schreibe. Flüchtlinge sind immer Einzelschicksale. Es gibt genügend, die würde ich auf einen Blick nach Hause schicken, aber ich bin nicht in der Position so etwas zu machen und in einem Rechtsstaat geht das nicht. Ich würde doch niemals bestreiten, dass von bestimmten Gruppen ein höheren Gefährdungspotential ausgeht. Ich möchte nur nicht, dass darum pauschal ganze Gruppen verurteilt werden, auch wenn das manchmal der einfachere Weg wäre. 




DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Was man jedoch sehr gut sehen kann ist, dass die ÖR und eher linken Zeitungen immer noch Linientreu berichten.



Was ist denn linientreu? Der CDU folgend, der CSU, den Grünen? Merkel folgend oder Seehofer oder Roth? Was schreiben denn bayrische Zeitungen, was holländische, was kölner? Ich sehe es immer komplexer, was es aber auch so schwierig macht, zu einfachen klaren Entscheidungen zu kommen. 




DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Auch wieder sehr gut: Gestern auf RTL massivst Werbung gesehen, wo wieder Pro Asyl Stimmung gemacht werden soll. ( Diese Werbung, wo mehr oder weniger Prominente irgendwelche Paragraphen auf Pappe hoch halten).



Ich persönlich habe schon lange keinen Fernseher mehr und boykottiere private Sender. Aber das sind natürlich Einzellösungen, die nicht übertragbar sind. Im Fernsehen kommt für meinen Geschmack aber nur noch Stumpfsinn und die paar relevanten Wissenschaftssendungen kann ich in den Mediatheken der Öffentlich rechtlichen Sender abrufen.

In diesem Sinne allen ein friedliches Wochenende

Nachtrag:


Verminaard schrieb:


> Noch immer einzelfälle und nicht wirklich vorhanden bzw hirngespinste rechter Deppen die nur Stimmung machen wollen?


Ich warte bei so etwas mit meiner Einschätzung, denn Du findest immer wieder auch solche Stimmen, ist zwar älter, aber abwarten. Genauso kann auch viel unter den Tisch fallen.
http://www.ksta.de/stadt-leverkusen...och-nicht-vergewaltigt,15189132,21899214.html

Lies Dir diesen guten KOmmentare zum Thema durch, um die Schwierigkeit der Situation aufzuzeigen:
Sexuelle Gewalt in KÃ¶ln mit dem Oktoberfest kleinreden - Deus ex Machina


----------



## riedochs (8. Januar 2016)

Im Westen nichts Neues: Köln: Spur gestohlener Handys führt auch in Flüchtlingsheime - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Januar 2016)

riedochs schrieb:


> Im Westen nichts Neues: Köln: Spur gestohlener Handys führt auch in Flüchtlingsheime - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Das im Grunde nichts neues:



> *NRW-Polizei warnt intern vor Nafris (Nafris steht dabei für Nordafrikanische Intensivtäter)*
> 
> Die Düsseldorfer Kripo  beispielsweise hat inzwischen hierarchisch organisierte Klaubanden mit  gut 2.250 Mitgliedern ausgemacht. Die Hälfte von ihnen sind Marokkaner.  Der Großteil wohnt in Asylheimen. Zwischen Juni 2014 und Herbst 2015  zählten die Ermittler knapp 4.400 Straftaten in ihrem Sprengel.
> Wie  der "Focus" weiter berichtet, hat die NRW-Polizei intern eine Warnung  unter dem Titel "Eigensicherungshinweise NAFRI" herausgegeben.
> Darin  heißt es: Immer häufiger setzten sich die Delinquenten bei Festnahmen  durch "Schlagen, Treten, Beißen zur Wehr. Dabei werden auch Waffen und  gefährliche Gegenstände eingesetzt." Also: Messer, Pfefferspray,  Schlagringe, Glas- und Spiegelsplitter. (far)



Quelle: Ãœbergriffe in KÃ¶ln: Ralf JÃ¤ger soll VerstÃ¤rkung der Polizei an Silvester abgelehnt haben

Das schlimme daran, es ist eine Problematik die anscheinend schon seit längerer Zeit bekannt ist und das man anscheinend nicht in der Lage ist solche professionell organisierten Kriminellen abzuschieben.
Das grenzt schon an völliges Versagen.


----------



## MOD6699 (8. Januar 2016)

Und nun spinnen wir mal das ganze weiter und stellen und einen Anschlag wie in Paris in Deutschland vor. Mit unserer Polizeigewalt können wir uns gleich alle hinlegen und abkn.... lassen. Das ist keine bösgemeinte Kritik sondern einfach Tatsachenberichte... Ich selbst war schon bei sowas anwesend und was ich da an Inkompetenz der anwesenden Polizei erlebt habe hat mich echt sprachlos gemacht. Nicht falsch verstehen, woher sollen sie es auch können wenn man ständig nur auf die Jagd nach Kleinkriminellen geschickt wird. Aber da sollte uns echt Angst und Bange werden...


----------



## Woohoo (8. Januar 2016)

_Alice Schwarzer zu Pegida: "Anti-Islamisten sind keine Fremdenfeinde"

_ Dieses Gefühl wenn man das erste mal mit Alice Schwarzer einer Meinung ist. _


_


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also für mich ist das ziemlich verwunderlich. Wir haben
> - die größte Partymetropole der Region
> - am größten Partytag des Jahres
> - genauer das absolute Zentrum dieser Metropole
> ...



Die große Verschwörung der Polizei? Denke eher das war halt keine Demo auf die man sich im Vorfeld vorbereitet hat. Zudem ist die Polizei unterbesetzt und daher nicht in der Lage gewesen angemessen zu reagieren.




riedochs schrieb:


> Im Westen nichts Neues: Köln: Spur gestohlener Handys führt auch in Flüchtlingsheime - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Ein Komplott! Alertaaaa Anti Faschistaaa 



> *Verdächtige Männer hatten Sex-Spickzettel dabei*
> 
> Außerdem berichtet der WDR unter Berufung auf Polizeiangaben, dass bei  den Verdächtigen auch ein Übersetzungszettel arabisch-deutsch  sichergestellt worden ist. Darauf sollen sich wie die "Bild"-Zeitung  berichtet unter anderem Begriffe wie "schöne Brüste", "ich töte Dich"  und eine derbe Version des Satzes "ich will Sex mit Dir!" jeweils in  Deutsch und Arabisch befunden haben.
> Festnahmen in Köln: Verdächtige Männer hatten Sex-Spickzettel dabei - DIE WELT


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Januar 2016)

Wenn es eine gemeinschaftliche Vorbereitung von 1000 Männern gab, die sich vorbereiteten, abstimmten, Verhaltensweisen trainierten, wo war dann unser Verfassungsschutz, der alle Nachrichten filtert? Interessiert den diese Art von Verbrechen nicht? Dann kann er auch geschlossen werden, Nachtwächterverein, der einzig die NSA bei Wirtschaftsspionage unterstützt. Oder waren es doch nur Einzelfälle?

Hier ist ein vermutlich sinnvoller Artikel, ich habe ih  gestern nur überflogen, es schien aber eine bedingt abgewogene Sicht zu sein, oder so...
In vielen arabischen LÃ¤ndern gibt es regelmÃ¤ÃŸig sexuelle Gewalt gegen Frauen. Wie kommt das? - Gerechtigkeit - bento


----------



## riedochs (8. Januar 2016)

Die Stimmung steigt: Düsseldorf: Selbsternannte Bürgerwehr will Frauen beschützen - DIE WELT
Auf der einen Seite bedenklich auf der anderen Seite verständlich. Was passiert wenn die Einen erwischen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Januar 2016)

Gartenzwerge spielen sich als Hilfsheriffs auf, und werden nach der ersten Freiheitsberaubung ganz massiven Ärger mit der Justiz bekommen. Aufgeblasene Wichtigtuer. Aber gut, wenn sie sich dabei wohl fühlen....


----------



## Seeefe (8. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gartenzwerge spielen sich als Hilfsheriffs auf, und werden nach der ersten Freiheitsberaubung ganz massiven Ärger mit der Justiz bekommen. Aufgeblasene Wichtigtuer. Aber gut, wenn sie sich dabei wohl fühlen....



In Bayern werden von der Regierung selbst "Ersatzpolizisten" eingesetzt, momentan ca. 800 Leute, wird demnächst auf 1100 hochgesetzt. Kriegen 8€ die Stunde, dürfen Personalien feststellen und Platzverweise erteilen. Nur mal so nebenbei,


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Januar 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> In Bayern werden von der Regierung selbst "Ersatzpolizisten" eingesetzt, momentan ca. 800 Leute, wird demnächst auf 1100 hochgesetzt. Kriegen 8€ die Stunde, dürfen Personalien feststellen und Platzverweise erteilen. Nur mal so nebenbei,



Dann brauchen die Bayern ihnen ja nur noch Sturmgewehre in die Hand drücken und sie auf illegal die Grenze überquerende Mexikaner, ähm, Flüchtlinge schießen lassen, dann sind die Zustände wie in den USA.


----------



## fipS09 (8. Januar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Vor einiger Zeit in einem anderen Thread wurden die Hinweise und befürchtungen auf sexuelle übergriffe und Vergewaltigungen als lächerlich abgetan. Wie steht ihr mittlerweilen zu den Aussagen von damals? Noch immer einzelfälle und nicht wirklich vorhanden bzw hirngespinste rechter Deppen die nur Stimmung machen wollen?.





Natürlich. Gehen wir von 1000 Tätern (nicht Vergewaltigungen, sondern der Silvestermob inkl. Diebstahl) aus, bei knapp 442000 Asyl-Erstanträgen im Jahr 2015 sind das 0,226% der gesamten Antragssteller, das ist für mich immernoch klar ein Bruchteil. Ich bin mir sicher auch 0,226% aller Deutschen sind schon bei der Polizei auffällig geworden. Wir sind alle Menschen, irgendjemand tanzt immer aus der Reihe. Ziel muss es jetzt sein die Straftäter zu finden und auszusortieren, denn auch ich als Gutmensch finde gewisse Regeln wichtig. 


Ich will hier keine Taten schönreden, aber ich will auch nicht das hier mal wieder eine halbe Millionen Leute über einen Kamm geschoren werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Januar 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> In Bayern werden von der Regierung selbst "Ersatzpolizisten" eingesetzt, momentan ca. 800 Leute, wird demnächst auf 1100 hochgesetzt. Kriegen 8€ die Stunde, dürfen Personalien feststellen und Platzverweise erteilen. Nur mal so nebenbei,


Das sind dann auch offizielle Kräfte mit klar geregelten hoheitlichen Aufgaben. Bürgerwehren haben das nicht. Der Unterschied ist klar?

Aber es wird eh gerade spannend. Wie es aussieht und wie mir gerade befreundete Polizisten erzählen, erhärtet sich der Verdacht,
dass die Polizeiführung, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, die Situation eskalieren lassen wollte. Das wird die rechte Seite, sollte
sich dieser ungeheuerliche Verdacht unterlassener Hilfleistung durch die Polizei erhärten, die trotz eingehender Anzeigen keine 
angebotene Hilfe bereitstehende hundertschaften Polizei angenommen hat, nicht davon abhalten, uneingeschränkt die Ursache
 in Flüchtlingsströmen zu sehen. Die AfD agitiert schon mächtig.

Ich würde, als bekennend fussballhassend, gerne mal erleben, wenn zu einem Spiel Hannover-Braunschweig unsere Stadt nicht 
durch berittene Hundertschaften und Kontrollen belästigt wird, sondern wenn man dem Fussballmob einmal die uneingeschränkte
Gewaltauslebung gönnt. Ich rechne dann mit vielen Toten, brennenden Straßenzügen und danach endlich dem erteilten Verbot
für Veranstaltungen, die ein massiver Hort der Zerstörung und Gewalt ist. Aber zum Schutz der möglichen Opfer sollte es nur ein 
Gedankenspiel bleiben.


----------



## Verminaard (8. Januar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Natürlich. Gehen wir von 1000 Tätern (nicht Vergewaltigungen, sondern der Silvestermob inkl. Diebstahl) aus, bei knapp 442000 Asyl-Erstanträgen im Jahr 2015 sind das 0,226% der gesamten Antragssteller, das ist für mich immernoch klar ein Bruchteil. Ich bin mir sicher auch 0,226% aller Deutschen sind schon bei der Polizei auffällig geworden. Wir sind alle Menschen, irgendjemand tanzt immer aus der Reihe. Ziel muss es jetzt sein die Straftäter zu finden und auszusortieren, denn auch ich als Gutmensch finde gewisse Regeln wichtig.
> 
> 
> Ich will hier keine Taten schönreden, aber ich will auch nicht das hier mal wieder eine halbe Millionen Leute über einen Kamm geschoren werden.



Du gehst hier von 1000 Einzeltaetern aus.
Anscheinend waren es sehr viel mehr, da sowas nicht nur in Koeln vorgekommen ist.
Das hier war ne Aktion an einem Abend. Glaubst du wirklich das all die restliche Zeit davor und auch danach nix passiert und passiert ist?

Zusaetzlich muss man beachten, das sich hier Leute explizit zusammengerottet haben um gezielt diese Taten, moeglichst ungehindert durchfuehren zu koennen.
Manche koennten hier von organisierter Kriminalitaet reden, Andere sehen hier noch immer Einzelfaelle.

Zu den: 





fipS09 schrieb:


> (nicht  Vergewaltigungen, sondern der Silvestermob inkl. Diebstahl)


Deswegen hatten die Jungs auch Zettel dabei wo klare Forderungen darauf niedergeschrieben waren.
Immerhin haben sie kapiert, das sie mit der jeweilig ansaessigen Landessprache weiterkommen, als mit unverstaendlichen Geschrei.

Tipp an die Frauen, abgesehen zu dem unglaublich hilfreichen armlangen Abstand: falls ihr mit dem Gedanken spielt in Zukunft Reizgas/Pfefferspray/Aehnliches zu benutzen, lasst es. Bringt euch eventuell zusaetzlich noch eine Anzeige wegen Koerperverletzung ein.
Verwendet lieber stattdessen einen Baustellen-Markierspray. Hat viele Vorteile gegenueber dem Pfefferspray!
.) gibt es in verschiedenen huebschen Farben
.) die Aggressoren werden wirklich bunt, und eine bunte Gesellschaft wird doch gefordert
.) günstiger als Pfefferspray
.) keine Anzeigegefahr wegen Koerperverletzung, maximal Sachbeschaedigung und Graffitispruehens
.) der Aggressor oder die Aggressoren sind gleich und leicht zu identifizieren und auch verschiedenen Frauen zuzuordnen


----------



## Amon (8. Januar 2016)

Der Notwehr Paragraph erlaubt auch den Einsatz von Pfefferspray gegen Menschen. Nur mal nebenbei.


----------



## Seeefe (8. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das sind dann auch offizielle Kräfte mit klar geregelten hoheitlichen Aufgaben. Bürgerwehren haben das nicht. Der Unterschied ist klar?





Klar geregelte hoheitliche Aufgaben, welche nicht mehr von ausgebildeten Polizisten ausgeübt werden können, einen wirklichen Unterschied zur Bürgerwehr sehe ich da eher nicht, nur das die einen 8 Euro die Stunde dafür bekommen


----------



## fipS09 (8. Januar 2016)

Jemandem Markierspray in die Augensprühen ist keine Körperverletzung? Jetzt wird's mir zu abenteuerlich, ich bin raus. Denkt aufjedenfall auch an die Aluhüte Leute, die helfen immer.


----------



## Amon (8. Januar 2016)

Ich denke mal nicht dass es darum ging das Zeug in die Augen zu sprühen denn das wäre ganz klar eine Körperverletzung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. Januar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> ...Immerhin haben sie kapiert, das sie mit der jeweilig ansaessigen Landessprache weiterkommen, als mit unverstaendlichen Geschrei....


Nur weil Du keine anderen Sprachen verstehst, solltest Du andere nicht als Geschrei bezeichnen. 
unglaublich ....


----------



## Pittermann (8. Januar 2016)

Ich schätze mal, dass es auch auf Deutsch Geschrei war, nur eben verständliches.


----------



## the_leon (8. Januar 2016)

Also, ich bin kein Nazi oder ähnliches.
Ich wohne in der Nähe von Rosenheim, und bin jeden Tag 2 mal am Bahnhof.
Das ist nach Kufstein der erste Große Bahnhof in Österreich.
Wenn man, wie im Sommer sieht das jeden Tag mehrere Tausend Flüchtlinge aussteigen, und auch daran denkt, wo man diese unterbringen soll, dann hab wir da viele Probleme.
Und ich kann die CSU gut verstehen, mit dem Vorschlag, nur noch 200.000 nächstes Jahr aufzunehmen.
Auch bekomme durch Bekannte bei Rettungsdienst/Feuerwehr/Polizei viel mit, was in so Asylbewerberheimen abgeht.
Das kann so nicht weitergehen, die Fälle aus Köln gibt es nicht nur in Köln sondern ähnliches in kleinerem Rahmen auch woanders.
Und laut dem Schengener Abkommen müssen die Asylbewerber wieder nach Ungarn und co. zurück!
Ich bin auch froh, das die CDU Spitze eingesehen hat, das Flüchtlinge, die sich nicht an die Regeln haben wieder Abgeschoben werden müssen!


----------



## Seeefe (9. Januar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Und laut dem Schengener Abkommen müssen die Asylbewerber wieder nach Ungarn und co. zurück!
> Ich bin auch froh, das die CDU Spitze eingesehen hat, das Flüchtlinge, die sich nicht an die Regeln haben wieder Abgeschoben werden müssen!



Laut Dublin. Aber das ist in der Theorie ganz einfach, aber praktisch einfach nicht umsetzbar, bei dieser Menge an Menschen. 

Irgendwann ist ein Boot voll, auch eine Gesellschaft hat ihre Grenzen. Es bringt den Flüchtlingen hier ja auch nichts, wenn nächstes Jahr wieder mehrere hunderttausend Menschen zu uns kommen. Umso mehr Menschen, umso schwieriger diese Menschen vernünftig zu betreuen.


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2016)

Na ja, bei Waffenexporte gibt es ja auch keine Obergrenze, wieso also bei Flüchtlingen eine einführen?
Bei der CSU hat es sich halt noch noch herumgesprochen, dass Flüchtlinge und Waffenexporte einen direkten Zusammenhang haben.


----------



## the_leon (9. Januar 2016)

Weil wenn es mit den FLüchtlingen so weiter geht, dann entstehen nur noch FLüchtlingsghettos, aber Integration? Fehlanzeige!


----------



## DarkScorpion (9. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, bei Waffenexporte gibt es ja auch keine Obergrenze, wieso also bei Flüchtlingen eine einführen?
> Bei der CSU hat es sich halt noch noch herumgesprochen, dass Flüchtlinge und Waffenexporte einen direkten Zusammenhang haben.


Weil wir keine unbegrenzte Aufnahmemöglichkeit haben.
Weder von der Infrastruktur, noch auf der finanziellen Ebene. Von sozialen Ebene ganz zu schweigen. Gesellschafftlich wäre es auch nur schwer zu stemmen.

Oder wie willst du den Eltern erklären, daß zwar Geld für Fluchtlingsheime vorhanden ist, aber der geplante Kita Ausbau verschoben werden muss.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Januar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Und ich kann die CSU gut verstehen, mit dem Vorschlag, nur noch 200.000 nächstes Jahr aufzunehmen.


200.000, einmal gesetzlich festgeschrieben, sind eine sehr geringe Zahl, wenn es mal wirklich bei einem Nachbarstaat, wie demnächst z.B. Polen richtig kracht, wenn "der Russe" sauer auf die rechtsextrempopulistischen Deppen wird und die westalliierten den Polen wie vor jeder polnischen Teilung eine Nase drehen. Wäre alternativ eine Gesamtobergrenze, sagen wir 2 Millionen, also jeder 40ste Mensch im Land, tragbar? Obergrenzen sind, wie Du schnell erkennst, wirtschaftlich und kulturell für unsere Gesellschaft sicherlich sinnvoll, aus Gründen der Humanität aber hinterfragbar. Willst Du dem Flüchtling 200.001 ins Gesicht sagen, "nööö, keine Lust mehr, wir wollen auf kein bisschen Luxus verzichten, renn Du wieder in Dein Minenfeld, interessiert uns nicht", um es überspitzt zu sagen. Mit eine absoluten Obergrenze wäre es ähnlich, nur später und es würde über einige Jahre einen Puffer geben.

Aktuell gebt es keine sinnvoll Flüchtlings-, Asyl- und Einwanderungspolitik, ich erkenne keine Strategie dahinter. Das aufnehmen halte ich im Rahmen der Menschenrechte für legitim und sinnvoll, aber wie geht es weiter? Und dazu fehlen mir offen und demokratisch diskutierte Ziele. Was helfen Begrenzungen auf 200.000, ohne eine Wertung und eine Strategie? Das Ziel der CSU ist meiner Meinung nach ein anderes, es soll der Anfang vom Ausstieg aus dem Asylrecht sein. Und genau darum kommt ein so großer Sturm der Entrüstung.

Ich persönlich bevorzuge bei diesen Massen von Flüchtlingen weiterhin die Lösung von großen grenznahen Lagern z.B. als Containerstadt, um vom Tode Bedrohten eine überschaubare Zeit einen sicheren Hafen zu gönnen. Und nach Befriedung im Land, geht es dann zurück. Ich halte es weiterhin für unanständig den zerstörten Ländern gegenüber, wenn wir ihre Fachkräfte abziehen und den Rest zurückschicken. Das erleben wir seit längerem z.B. in Bezug auf Ärzte in den ehemaligen Ostblockländern.  Wir regen uns über lange Wartezeiten im ländlichen Raum auf, in der Ukraine gibt es in weiten Bereichen gar keine Mediziner mehr, den diese werden z.B. in den USA mit Kusshand als Einwanderer aufgenommen.


----------



## the_leon (9. Januar 2016)

Ja, willst du einen Bürgerkrieg in DE??
Der kommt dann Sicher, wenn es so weiter geht!
Und ja, bei Merkel gibt es keine sinnvolle Politik!
Das ist aber nicht erst sein der Flüchtlingskrise so.
Und wo bekommst du die Grundstücke und die Container her, für solche Containerstädte?
Das werden dann auch wider Flüchtlingsghettos ohne Integration.


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Und ja, bei Merkel gibt es eine sinnvolle Politik!



Merkel ist seit 10 Jahren Regierungschef und ich hab noch nie gesehen, dass sie sinnvolle Politik gemacht hat.


----------



## the_leon (9. Januar 2016)

Ich meine Keine, auf meiner Tastatur ist die Taste mit dem K defekt und geht manchmal nicht.
Habs verbessert


----------



## azzih (9. Januar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Ich bin auch froh, das die CDU Spitze eingesehen hat, das Flüchtlinge, die sich nicht an die Regeln haben wieder Abgeschoben werden müssen!



Das ist populistisches Geschwafel. Klar wird wohl jeder dafür sein, irgendwelche Assis die hier straffällig werden abzuschieben. Aber in der Praxis geht das aus verschiedenen Gründen dann häufig nicht:
- viele Länder weigern sich Flüchtlinge/Asylanten zurückzunehmen, indem sie ihnen keine neuen Reisedokumente ausstellen. Ohne gültige Dokumente kann keine Ausreise stattfinden
- in Kriegsländer oder bei Gefahr von Folter& Tod darf nicht abgeschoben werden, das verbietet unsere Verfassung
- schieb mal nach Syrien ab. Keine sicheren Anflughäfen etc. . in der Praxis ist das nicht möglich aktuell.

Im Endeffekt müssen die Leute hier halt ihre Strafe verbüßen, da führt kein Weg dran vorbei. Das die CSU immer laut rumschreit hat nur einen Grund, nämlich Stimmen von dummen Menschen, die keine Ahnung haben einzusammeln. Oft ist halt das was man will nicht gleich dem was man kann und was gesetzlich möglich ist.


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Ich meine Keine, auf meiner Tastatur ist die Taste mit dem K defekt und geht manchmal nicht.
> Habs verbessert



Was so ein Buchstabe für Auswirkungen hat.


----------



## Ich 15 (9. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Merkel ist seit 10 Jahren Regierungschef und ich hab noch nie gesehen, dass sie sinnvolle Politik gemacht hat.


Merkel bringt wieder ein paar Sprüche und versucht das Problem so wie immer auszusitzen.  Getreu nach dem Motto "Wer _nichts macht_, _macht nichts_ verkehrt" wird Deutschland schon seit über 10 Jahren regiert. Merkel/die Regierung hat uns keinen Plan präsentiert wie es mit den Massen an Flüchtlingen weitergehen soll. Wie viel wird es uns kosten? Wo bekommen wir so schnell Wohnraum her? Wie betreuen wir die Personen damit es nicht zur Bildung von Gettos/Problemviertel kommt und Salafisten ein leichtes Spiel haben? Hier in Hamburg plant man doch ernsthaft Flüchtlinge zentral in Große Siedlungen unterzubringen. (Ich wette die Integration wird da super funktionieren...) Man wiederholt die Fehler aus der Vergangenheit. 

Die lokalen Behörden, Politiker werden oft vor vollendeten Tatsachen gestellt.(Morgen/nächste Woche kommen x neue Personen, bringt die mal irgendwo unter...) Die freiwilligen Helfer vor Ort tun mir teilweise auch leid. Viele helfen ja gerne aber die Belastung nimmt ja stetig zu. Wie glaubwürdig ist ein wir schaffen das wenn wir nicht mal unsere Grenzen kontrollieren können und die Behörde es nicht mal schaffen Asylanträge in einen angemessenen Zeitraum zu bearbeiten. 

Diese ganze Konzeptlosigkeit treibt einen gewissen Teil der Bevölkerung zu rechten Parteien. In Deutschland ist es ja noch völlig harmlos aber in anderen EU Ländern sieht es ganz anders aus. Da gehen die Parteien dann mit Merkels Planlosigkeit auf Stimmenfang.(nicht nur in diesen Thema). Denen fällt es auch leicht, wenn es Gerüchte gib Merkel möchte mit einer EU Mehrheitsentscheidung Flüchtlinge auf alle Länder aufteilen, auch wenn die Regierungen in den Ländern dagegen sind. 

Noch nie war die EU so gespalten wie jetzt. Am Ende von Merkels Amtszeit könnte die EU Geschichte sein. Ukip freut sich schon auf die Abstimmung.(laut Umfragen ist die Mehrheit bereits für einen Austritt, vor einigen Monaten sah es noch anders aus...)   Auch dieses Problem blendet Merkel wie den immer schlimmer werdenden Zustands Griechenlands aus.


----------



## Leob12 (9. Januar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Also, ich bin ein Nazi oder ähnliches.



Ist hier auch vl ein Buchstabe abgängig?^^


----------



## the_leon (9. Januar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ist hier auch vl ein Buchstabe abgängig?^^



Ja, habs gefixxt


----------



## Seeefe (9. Januar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> - in Kriegsländer oder bei Gefahr von Folter& Tod darf nicht abgeschoben werden, das verbietet unsere Verfassung
> - schieb mal nach Syrien ab. Keine sicheren Anflughäfen etc. . in der Praxis ist das nicht möglich aktuell.



Unsere Verfassung verbietet auch das missachten der Menschenwürde. 

27% der Asylanträge kommen von Menschen aus den Balkanländern. 66% der Folgeanträge stammt ebenfalls von Menschen aus dem Balkan. Statt diese wieder nach Hause zu schicken bleiben die ebenfalls hier, stellen eventuell einen Folgeantrag und das ganze geht von vorne los. Diese Leute nehmen den Behörden Kapazitäten, welche für die wirklich schutzbedürftigen Menschen notwendig wären.


----------



## Ich 15 (9. Januar 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Unsere Verfassung...


Erinnert mich spontan an die vernebelten Grünen




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=hSgXp9R32mM

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


Dieses Video ist auch gut




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=O0HTSDdPuV8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Januar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Ja, willst du einen Bürgerkrieg in DE??
> Der kommt dann Sicher, wenn es so weiter geht!


Nein, ich möchte keinen, ich sehe aber auch nicht, warum wir einen bekommen sollten. Möchtest Du, das Millionen Menschen elendig abgeknallt oder vergewaltigt werden, ertrinken oder verhungern? Welche Einschränkungen haben wir gerade? Ich bemerke in meinem Alltag keine. Ich bemerke die Flüchtlinge nicht einmal, abgesehen dann, wenn ich wenige Stunden in der Woche zwei syrischen Mädchen Nachhilfe gebe.  

Wie wirst Du aktuell ganz konkret eingeschränkt und warum würdest Du darum zu Waffen greifen?



the_leon schrieb:


> Und ja, bei Merkel gibt es keine sinnvolle Politik!
> Das ist aber nicht erst sein der Flüchtlingskrise so.


Ich frage mich immer nur, welche anderen Möglichkeitzn es gibt und was diese bedeuten würde. Das die Politik von Frau Merkel fragwürdig ist, unterschreibe ich, aber wer sonst? Der unerträglich Gabriel, die linken SED Verbrecher?
Steinmeier als Kanzel zusammen mit den Grünen würde mich glücklich machen. Denn die Grünen sehe ich weiterhin als einzige  Partei mit langfristig durchdachten Strategien, wie jetzt z.B. der Vorschlag, ab 2036 auf Verbrennungsmotoren zu verzichten. Das ist grandios sinnvoll, um Forschungsgelder der Autoindustrie in langfristig sinnvolle Technik zulenken und den im Quartal denkenden Bedenkenträgern eine klare Richtung vorzugeben, die unserer Wirtschaft langfristig Absatzmärkte sichert.




the_leon schrieb:


> Und wo bekommst du die Grundstücke und die Container her, für solche Containerstädte?
> Das werden dann auch wider Flüchtlingsghettos ohne Integration.


Ein Grundstück und Container sind billiger als angemiete Büros in Großstädten. Es geht auch nicht um alle Flüchtlinge, aber um die erste Zeit. Das wir uns für Krisenfälle wie Überschwemmungen etc. eine Kapazität von z.B. einer Millionen m² Container Wohnung (also ein bescheidener km²) anlegen könnten, wäre eine Möglichkeit. Warum sollen Flüchtlinge, die über einen Winter, über ein Kriegsjahr etc. hier sind, großartig integriert werden? Integriert werden deutsche Bürger, Einwanderer und langfristig hier lebende. Flüchtlingen würde ich Nahrung, ein Dach, Medizin, Kleidung und Bildungsmöglichkeiten geben, sowie die Option, arbeiten zu gehen, aber mit hohen Auflagen. Das halte ich bei den aktuellen Zahlen für umsetzbarer, als jeden zu integrieren und lebenswerter, als Flüchtlinge abzuweisen. Es ist ein fauler Kompromiss, aber mir lieber, aber den Tod anderer zu sehen.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Januar 2016)

> Möchtest Du, das Millionen Menschen elendig abgeknallt oder vergewaltigt werden, ertrinken oder verhungern?


Es liegt nicht in unserer Verantwortung, dass diese Menschen sich nicht selbst in ihrem Land helfen können. Wenn wir jetzt hart handeln,
wird in Zukunft auch keiner mehr hierhin fliehen wolen aus Gründen die sich die dortige Gesellschaft selbst eingebrockt hat.


> Denn die Grünen sehe ich weiterhin als einzige Partei mit langfristig durchdachten Strategien


Ihrer Energiepolitik stimme ich zu sonst sind die doch genau so links wie die linken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Januar 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Erinnert mich spontan an die vernebelten Grünen


Wieso gibt es für Östereicher kein politisches Asyl? Es reicht nicht allgemein Östereicher zu sein, so wie es im Augenbblick reicht, Syrer zu sein um Asyl beantragen zu können, aber im Einzelfall gibt es natürlich auch in Österrteich massiv politisch verfolgte. Auch ein Herr Snowden fällt eigentlich unter das Asylrecht, aber interpretieren wir das lieber nicht.



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Dieses Video ist auch gut


Es ist polemisch, aber es ist für westdeutsche Gemeinden durchaus eine erkennbare Belastung, dass mehrere Millionen aus dem Osten in den Westen gekommen sind. Dem Wohnungsmarkt z.B. ist es egal, woher die Menschen stammen. Unsere Mieten haben sich seit acht Jahren ca. verdoppelt, weil die Stadt um 50.000 Menschen gewachsen ist. Rate mal, wo die her kommen? Un d dann überleg Dir weiter, wieviel huntert Milliarden vom Westen in den Osten transferiert wurden, und warum darum z.B. Städte wie Duisburg verfallen?

Das würde ich niemals dem einzelnen Bürger aus ehemaligen DDR Ländern vorwerfen, noch käme ich auf die Idee auch nur zu denken, dass der Mauerfall negativ war. Ganz im Gegenteil freue ich mich für jeden einzelnen, dass die Diktaur beendet wurde, auch wenn es mich jeden Monat offen über den Soli viel kosten und verdeckt über den Länderfinanzausgleich noch mehr. Aber genau so ausgrenzend wegen ein paar Euro denken die Pegidasten. Und das ist verwerflich.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Es liegt nicht in unserer Verantwortung, dass  diese Menschen sich nicht selbst in ihrem Land helfen können.


Überlege Dir nochmal genau den Inhalt Deines Satzes, Wort für Wort und überlege Dir, auf welcher Basis unser Sozialsystem funktioniert. Ich interpretiere mal für Dich weiter:
"Bin ich dafür verantwortlich, wenn irgend so ein Trottel arbeitsunfähig wird. Lass ihn doch verrecken". Denk in Ruhe darüber nach, ganz in Ruhe....


----------



## Woohoo (9. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Denn die Grünen sehe ich weiterhin als einzige  Partei mit langfristig durchdachten Strategien, wie jetzt *z.B. der Vorschlag, ab 2036 auf Verbrennungsmotoren zu verzichten.* Das ist grandios sinnvoll, um *Forschungsgelder der Autoindustrie in langfristig sinnvolle Technik zulenken* und den im Quartal denkenden Bedenkenträgern eine klare Richtung vorzugeben, die unserer Wirtschaft langfristig Absatzmärkte sichert.



Politik die die Wirtschaft lenkt  Ab 2036  ist also die komplette Autoindustrie am Boden zerstört und es fließt gar kein Gled mehr irgendwo hin.
Absatzmärkte zu sichern liegt im eigenen Interesse einer Firma, dass schaffen die schon alleine. 
Die ach so "sauberen" alternativen Antriebe die es zur Zeit zumindest gibt werden das Klima auch nicht retten.


Die Grünen sind absolut unwählbar. Da spricht der Vorsitzende der jungen Grünen doch von einem Schiffsverkehr zwischen Europa und Afrika um die Leute abzuholen damit sie nicht im Mittelmeer ertrinken. Bundeswehr abschaffen, weil die "in einer immer friedlicheren Welt unnötig wird ".  Diese Leute sollen bitte mal in einem Land wohnen in dem die Polizei nicht kommt wenn man sie braucht.


----------



## azzih (9. Januar 2016)

Ich glaube der Vorschlag mit Verbrennungsmotoren war 2000paarn30 und nicht 2016 und das war nur ein Diskussionsvorschlag und keine Parteilinie, so fair muss man da doch sein. Und das unsere Autoindustrie kolossal rückständig ist, ist kein Geheimnis. Und wenn die jede Innovation verschlafen (alternative Antriebe, automatisiertes Fahren etc.) wird dieser wichtige Industriezweig hier irgendwann abgehängt von Unternehmen die tatsächlich innovativ und zukunftsweisend denken. Ich bin mir absolut sicher das der Individualverkehr auf Basis von Verbrennungsmotoren keine Zukunft hat, das mag 2030 noch nicht soweit sein, aber bis Mitte des Jahrhunderts wird das ganz anders aussehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Januar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Politik die die Wirtschaft lenkt


Man nennt es Steuern, Subventionen und Gesetzgebung.


Woohoo schrieb:


> ...


Könntest Du es bitte unterlassen, Zitate zu verfälschen. Danke. Es stand bei mit 206, weil die "3" etwas klemmt und hin und wieder nicht mitkommt. Daraus 2016 zu editieren ist frech...
 (Danke, Du hast es korrigiert, hätte ja auch 2016 heißen, können. Das "frech" nehme ich natürlich sofort zurück)

Sämtliche langfristigen Strategien dere Grünen waren erfolgreich:
- Umweltschutz: Wie lebenswert ist unser Land heute. Frag dazu einfach mal Ausländer aus China, Indien, Mexiko, dfie heute in Ländern auf dem Verschmutzungsniveau unserer sechziger Jahre leben
- EEG: grandioses Finanzierungsprojekt für neue Techniken. Hätte Merkel mit der CDU es nicht kontakariert, sondern sinnvoll weiter entwickelt, wäre unsere Solarindustrie weiterhin weltmarktführer, die Windindustrie ist es zum Glück noch.
- Der langfristige Ausstieg aus der Kernkraft war abgestimmt und rechtlich sicher. Merkel schwenkt hin und her, ruiniert damit unsere großen EVU (Energieversorgungdsunternehmen) und erzeugt Milliarden Strafzahlung
- ....

Was hat die AfD für Strategien? Abgesehen vom Wirtschaftzerstörenden Ausstieg aus dem Euro höre ich nix. Die AfD würde dafür Sorgen, dass der Verfall Europas beschleunigt wird und wir weltpolitisch ein unbedeutender Spielball würden. Willst Du in einer Welt leben, in der die USA und China sämtliche Regeln diktieren?


----------



## Woohoo (9. Januar 2016)

Wenn die Autoindustrie Innovationen verpennt wird diese Firma untergehen und eine neue Firma, welche die Innovationen verfolgt hat, wird aufgehen. So ist das nunmal. 

Habe die Jahreszahl korregiert.

Europa sendet momentan folgendes Signal: Kommt alle zu uns, wenn ihr erstmal da seit braucht Ihr euch nicht anpassen wenn Ihr das nicht wollt. Sanktionen sind nicht zu erwarten. Das muss sich ändern.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sämtliche langfristigen Strategien dere Grünen waren erfolgreich:
> - Umweltschutz: Wie lebenswert ist unser Land heute. Frag dazu einfach  mal Ausländer aus China, Indien, Mexiko, dfie heute in Ländern auf dem  Verschmutzungsniveau unserer sechziger Jahre leben
> - EEG: grandioses Finanzierungsprojekt für neue Techniken. Hätte Merkel  mit der CDU es nicht kontakariert, sondern sinnvoll weiter entwickelt,  wäre unsere Solarindustrie weiterhin weltmarktführer, die Windindustrie  ist es zum Glück noch.
> - Der langfristige Ausstieg aus der Kernkraft war abgestimmt und  rechtlich sicher. Merkel schwenkt hin und her, ruiniert damit unsere  großen EVU (Energieversorgungdsunternehmen) und erzeugt Milliarden  Strafzahlung
> - ....



Wie soll die Politik dafür sorgen, dass die dt. Solarindustrie in Deutschland stärker bleibt als die chinesische mit Steuergeldern? Und warum diese Verzerrung?
Zudem ist der Solarstrom in Deutschland extrem teuer und ineffizient. Sind halt kein sonnenreiches Land.
Gegen Umweltverschmutzung sind im Endeffekt auch die großen Parteien vorgegangen.
Merkel hat bei der Atom geschichte einfach die Wählerstimmen gesehen und ist auf den Kurs miteingestiegen. Aber lassen wir die Atomkraftwerke lieber überall sonst bauen ist ok.



> Was hat die AfD für Strategien? Abgesehen vom Wirtschaftzerstörenden  Ausstieg aus dem Euro höre ich nix. Die AfD würde dafür Sorgen, dass der  Verfall Europas beschleunigt wird und wir weltpolitisch ein  unbedeutender Spielball würden. Willst Du in einer Welt leben, in der  die USA und China sämtliche Regeln diktieren?


Schöne Horroscenarien
Wie können die Länder ohne Euro nur existieren? Und wie ging es der deutschen Wirtschaft ohne den Euro. Und wie gut geht es den Ländern die den Euro haben, Portugal Griechenland, ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Januar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Wenn die Autoindustrie Innovationen verpennt wird diese Firma untergehen und eine neue Firma, welche die Innovationen verfolgt hat, wird aufgehen. So ist das nunmal.


Wieviele Autofirmen und wo wurden in den letzten fünfzig Jahren in Deutschland gegründet und wieviele sind pleite gegangen?
Wie naiv bist Du zu glauben, dass es in unserem Land funktioniert, wie z.B. mit Tesla in den USA, hier eine neue Firma zu schaffen?

Wir haben sämtliche großen Konzerne verloren, sei es die Schwerindustrie (Krupp, Thyssen, Preußen Elektra ...), Elektorkonzerne 
(AEG ist pleite, Siemens ein Sanierungsfall), über Foto, Haushaltswaren, Musik, Fernseher etc. können wir nur noch in Erinnerungen 
schwelgen und das letzte, neben tausenden kleinen Firmen, die gerade durch China-Plagiate und NSA-Spionage massiv angegriffen
 werden ist unsere Autoindustrie. Es bleibt noch unsere Chemie, aber die ist längst verkauft. Wie nackt stehen wir ohne die Macht der
EU da, wenn z.B. China-Plagiate den Weltmarkt fluten. Glaubst Du, ein Deutschland-Boykott interessiert? Aber ein EU-Boykott tut
es durchaus, schmerzlich und verändernd.

In der Autoindustrie wird alles andere als Visionär gedacht. Ich stecke da drin, seit vielen Jahrzehnten, und es ist die letzte unserer
Industrien, die langsam untergehen wird. Opel war der erste, Mercedes folgt dann, wenn nicht bald ein großer stabiler Partner 
gefunden wird und VW wird durch die USA gerade langsam und Stück für Stück filetiert. Glaubst Du, es interessiert unser Top-
Management, ob Deutschland langfristig witschaftlich zerfällt, oder liegt die Hauptintension in möglichst hohen heutigen Boni?

Wird ein Herr Winterkorn mit seinen gut 100 Millionen Gesamteinkommen bei VW (vermutlich noch mehr) im Krisenfall hier
bleiben, oder an einen ruhigen und wirtschaftlich stabilen Ort in dieser Welt ziehen? Was meinst Du?

Kapitalismus hilft für das hier und jetzt, die Politik gibt die  langfristige Richtung vor und lenkt mit Steuern, Subventionen und  Gesetzen.


----------



## Ich 15 (9. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wieviele Autofirmen und wo wurden in den letzten fünfzig Jahren in Deutschland gegründet und wieviele sind pleite gegangen?
> Wie naiv bist Du zu glauben, dass es in unserem Land funktioniert, wie z.B. mit Tesla in den USA, hier eine neue Firma zu schaffen?


Tesla ist aber auch in der USA die Ausnahme. Ansonsten gibt es da nichts neues(nur Ford,GM und Chrysler)



> In der Autoindustrie wird alles andere als Visionär gedacht. Ich stecke  da drin, seit vielen Jahrzehnten, und es ist die letzte unserer
> Industrien, die langsam untergehen wird. Opel war der erste, Mercedes folgt dann, wenn nicht bald ein großer stabiler Partner
> gefunden wird und VW wird durch die USA gerade langsam und Stück für Stück filetiert.


Immer diese Schwarzmalerei. Opel ist wieder im Aufwind und auch die anderen fahren einen Rekord nach den anderen ein. Das mit VW ist natürlich dämlich aber daran wird VW sicherlich nicht untergehen. Auch bei den Innovationen sind die Deutschen vorne mit dabei. Der Elektroantrieb/Tesla wird überbewerte. Die weltweiten Verkaufszahlen von  Elektroautos sind sehr niedrig und wären ohne massive Subventionen z.B. in Kalifornien oder Norwegen noch viel niedriger. Außerdem gibt es ja auch jetzt schon den i3 und den eGolf. In 5 Jahren werden auch die Deutschen Marken da mehrere Modelle anbieten.(z.B. Porsche, Audi) Ein Elektroauto zu bauen ist simple, einzig der Akku ist wirklich entscheidend und da gibt es viele Anbieter.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Januar 2016)

> Tesla ist aber auch in der USA die Ausnahme. Ansonsten gibt es da nichts neues(nur Ford,GM und Chrysler)


Tesla fährt auch keinen Gewinn ein, aber dafür achte ich Elon Musk.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Januar 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Tesla ist aber auch in der USA die Ausnahme. Ansonsten gibt es da nichts neues(nur Ford,GM und Chrysler)


Google:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Driverless_Car

Die deutsche Industrie scheint die Entwicklung zu verschlafen. Wir konzentrieren uns zu sehr auf den sterbenden europäischen Markt. Die Welt hat aber 8 Milliarden Menschen und nicht nur 500 Millionen Europäer.


Ich 15 schrieb:


> Immer diese Schwarzmalerei. Opel ist wieder im Aufwind und auch die anderen fahren einen Rekord nach den anderen ein. Das mit VW ist natürlich dämlich aber daran wird VW sicherlich nicht untergehen. Auch bei den Innovationen sind die Deutschen vorne mit dabei. Der Elektroantrieb/Tesla wird überbewerte. Die weltweiten Verkaufszahlen von  Elektroautos sind sehr niedrig und wären ohne massive Subventionen z.B. in Kalifornien oder Norwegen noch viel niedriger. Außerdem gibt es ja auch jetzt schon den i3 und den eGolf. In 5 Jahren werden auch die Deutschen Marken da mehrere Modelle anbieten.(z.B. Porsche, Audi) Ein Elektroauto zu bauen ist simple, einzig der Akku ist wirklich entscheiden und da gibt es viele Hersteller.


Jeder trifft andere Prognosen, und ich hoffe, ich liege falsch. Wie alt bist Du? Ich stecke weit in den Fünfzigern. In meiner Generation lacht jeder über Elektroautos, bei den Älteren steckt das Geld noch satt und schaut aus den Ohren raus, die Führerscheinquote liegt nahe 100%. Und dann schau auf die 18-25 Jährigen, dann verlasse gedanklich Deutschland und schau in weltweite Metropolen, Peking z.B. mit bald 100 Millionen Menschen.

Dann vergleiche Nutzwert und Kosten von einem Golf mit einem  autonomfahrenden Fahrzeug von Google, für das man keinen Führerschein benötigt und es bequem per Smartphone an die Tür bestellt. Was meinst Du, werden die Menschen kaufen bwz. nutzen? Es gibt dazu viele offene Fragen, ich sehe auch nicht schwarz, sondern realistisch auf die Veränderungsgeschwindigkeit in der Autoindustrie. Ich war lang genug in Forschung und Konzeptentwicklung, um ein Gefühl für die Möglichkeitzen zu bekommen. Darum halte ich einen gesetzlichen Vorstoß, ab 2036 keine Verbrennungsmotoren mehr verkaufen zu dürfen, für extrem sinnvoll, um Entwicklungen zu beschleunigen.

Ein Elektroauto zu bauen ist keinesfalls einfacher, als einen Verbrenner zu nutzen. Es sind neue Fahrzeuge und Du kannst alte Fabriken, alte Zulieferer, alte Logistikkonzepte und alte Montagekonzepte in die Tonne treten. Wir nehmen aktuell vorhandene Fahrzeuge und implementieren irgendwie einen Elektroantrieb. Das ist ein böser Fehler. Den BMW i3 muss ich nochmal in Ruhe vom Karosseriekonzept her bewerten. Habe ich bisher nicht weiter verfolgt. Darum habe ich BMW oben auch nicht weiter bewertet. Da sehe ich der Entwicklung gespannt zu.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Tesla fährt auch keinen Gewinn ein, aber dafür achte ich Elon Musk.


Der Firmengewinn ist nur eine Bewertungsgröße. Der Marktwert liegt vermutlich bald bei 120 Milliarden
Tesla Motors: Marktwert bald bei 120 Mrd. Dollar? - IT-Times

Wo würde das im Vergleich liegen:
â€¢ GrÃ¶ÃŸte Unternehmen der Welt nach Marktwert 2015 | Statistik

Wo isat der Bogen zum Thema? AfD und Pegida helfen uns keinen Funken im globalisierten Geschehen des Weltmarktes. Es sind die alten Bedenkenträger, die ohne Blick nach vorne den Status Quo erhalten wollen. Stillstand bedeutet Rückschritt und im Turbokapitalismus den Tod. Darum lehne ich, unabhängig von humanitären Fragen, diese beiden Gruppierungen entschieden ab.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, ich möchte keinen, ich sehe aber auch nicht, warum wir einen bekommen sollten. Möchtest Du, das Millionen Menschen elendig abgeknallt oder vergewaltigt werden, ertrinken oder verhungern? elche Einschränkungen haben wir gerade?



Tja, man könnte da jetzt wieder mit persöhnliches Pech dieser Leute, aufgrund unserer persöhnlichen Gier, argumentieren. Wir westlichen Industrienationen, sowie die Menschen die vom momentanen System der wirtschaftlichen Ausnutzung und dem Kaptiatlismus in gehörigen Maße profitieren, wollen keine Veränderung der Umstände die unseren Lebensstandard einschränken, aber diese Menschen entsprechend ihrem Schicksaal überlassen, was die logische Konsequenz wäre, wollen wir auch nicht, obwohl wir das müssten weil wir nicht unseren aktuellen "Lebensstandard" aufrecht erhalten können und allen Menschen ermöglichen können genauso zu leben wie wir es tun. Unser Lebensstandard und Konsumverhalten funktioniert nur weil wir es auf dem Rücken von unzähligen Millionen anderer Menschen aufbauen, die dafür das wir so leben können wie wir leben, wie Hunde leben und Elend und Krieg ausgesetzt werden.

Daher ist es auch ein Paradoxon welches nicht funktionieren kann. Auch wen Du, wie die meisten anderen, jetzt keine Einschränkungen oder Einschnitte sehen, die das mit sich bringt, heißt das nicht das diese nicht kommen werden. Das ist förmlich unvermeidlich und keine Frage ob es passieren wird, sondern nur wann. Rom litt auch nicht von heute auf Morgen unter den Folgen der unkontrollierbaren Einwanderung germanischer Stämme ins römische Staatsgebiet.
Die Folgen solch einer fehlgeleiteten Handlungsweise sind Dinge die sich erst über einen längeren Zeitraum offenbaren, dann aber nicht selten um so intensiver.

Darum gibt es in dem Fall auch nur 2 Möglichkeiten, sofern man sich nicht selbst gesellschaftlich liquidieren möchte:

1) Man will den eigenen aktuellen Lebensstandard so wie er ist aufrecht erhalten und akzeptiert das die meisten dieser Menschen halt einfach Pech gehabt haben und halt Koletaralschaden unserer Lebensweise sind.
2) Man fängt mal wirklich an den Ursachen für diese Probleme zu arbeiten, was zwangsläufig eine Verabschiedung vom aktuellen westlich / kapitalistischen Verständnis von Wohlstand und Konsumgesellschaft bedeuten würde.

Einen Mittelweg gibt es in diesem Fall nicht, ein Mittelweg ist nur das abstützen eines morschen Holzhauses mit immer neuen Stützen bis es am Ende doch zusammenkracht weil das Abstüzen nicht die Ursachen des Problems behebt.
Ich weiß das klingt hart, kaltherzig und unmenschlich, aber Utopien, Fantasien und Traumvorstellungen das man diesen Menschen helfen kann ohne das sich für uns irgendwas ändern wird sollte man sich nicht hingeben, Realität ist immer hart und unfair, aber nur die Realität schaft Veränderungen und kann verhindern das die Veränderungen die hier zwangsläufig kommen werden für uns alle negativ ausfallen, weil genau das werden sie beim momentan eingeschlagenen Kurs, der einem bewusten blind fahren auf eine Klippe zu gleicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Januar 2016)

Schade, dass wir hier nur virtuell kommunizieren können, Nightslaver, ich würde das gerne beim Bier ein paar Stunden real betreiben, anstatt sich hier nur kurze Sätze an den Kopf schmeißen zu können. Deinen Ansichten folge ich, bewerte aber anders. Das römische Reich nutze ich auch gerne als Beispiel, sehe den Untergang aber nicht in der Völkerwanderung, sondern in der Unfähigkeit, sich den neuen Gegebenheiten anzupassen. Das römische Reichging über Jahrhunderte kaputt. Die reichen Patrizier als politische Kraft haben davon wenig gemerkt und lebten bis 1450 sehr gut im oströmischen Reich, die waren auch damals schon flexible und Konstantinopel bot allen Luxus. Das Volk dagegen hat gelitten, starb und ging unter.


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, bei Waffenexporte gibt es ja auch keine Obergrenze, wieso also bei Flüchtlingen eine einführen?
> Bei der CSU hat es sich halt noch noch herumgesprochen, dass Flüchtlinge  und Waffenexporte einen direkten Zusammenhang haben.



Ja, auf den Handel sind wir aber angewiesen, auch auf den Handel mit Waffen. Auf die  Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen sind wir hingegen nicht angewiesen. Letzteres  ist ein Akt der Barmherzigkeit, den ich prinzipiell zwar gut und richtig  finde, der aber praktische Grenzen hat. Irgendwann ist das Boot eben  voll. Außerdem muss man sehen, dass die Genfer Flüchtlingskonvention,  auf die sich Merkel immer beruft, in einer Zeit ausgearbeitet wurde, in  der nicht mit solch großen Konflikten im Großraum des mittleren Ostens  und damit verbunden auch nicht mit solch großen Flüchtlingsmengen  gerechnet wurde. Es ist aus meiner Sicht also unser gutes Recht, uns vor  diesen Flüchtlingsmengen zu schützen, zumal wir von den meisten anderen  EU-Ländern kaum Unterstützung erfahren und es daher auf lange Sicht  kaum Alternativen zur Aufnahmereduzierung gibt. Die Obergrenze ist imo nichts abwegiges, sondern etwas notwendiges.



azzih schrieb:


> Das ist populistisches Geschwafel. Klar wird wohl   jeder dafür sein, irgendwelche Assis die hier straffällig werden   abzuschieben. Aber in der Praxis geht das aus verschiedenen Gründen dann   häufig nicht:
> - viele Länder weigern sich Flüchtlinge/Asylanten zurückzunehmen, indem   sie ihnen keine neuen Reisedokumente ausstellen. Ohne gültige Dokumente   kann keine Ausreise stattfinden
> - in Kriegsländer oder bei Gefahr von Folter& Tod darf nicht abgeschoben werden, das verbietet unsere Verfassung
> - schieb mal nach Syrien ab. Keine sicheren Anflughäfen etc. . in der Praxis ist das nicht möglich aktuell.
> ...



Es mag da große Hürden der Justiz geben, aber die kann man sicherlich  überwinden. Auch ein Rechtsstaat muss sich neuen Herausforderungen und  Gefahren anpassen können: 

- bei Ländern, die sich der Rücknahme von  Asylanten verweigern, kann man die Entwicklunghilfe sanktionieren.
- das Verfassungsgericht darf die Verfassung von mir aus gerne abändern, so dass kriminelle Asylanten auch in Länder abgeschoben werden dürfen, wo ihnen Folter oder Tod droht. Die Konsequenzen haben sie sich selbst zuzuschreiben.
- kriminelle Syrer abschieben sobald es möglich ist. 

Ich sehe jedenfalls nicht ein, dass Deutschland sich von kriminellen Asylanten auf der Nase herumtanzen lassen muss. Unter Humanismus versteh ich etwas anderes.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Januar 2016)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ja, auf den Handel sind wir aber angewiesen, auch auf den Handel mit Waffen. .


Die Wehrtechnik hat weniger als 1% unseres Gesamtexportvolumens. Wenn 
wir uns auf EU und NAFTA beschränken, bleiben 80% vom bisherigen Volumen. 

Warum müssen wir Saudi-Arabien Waffen liefern, warum anderen Krisenregionen?


----------



## Ich 15 (9. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Google:
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Driverless_Car
> 
> Die deutsche Industrie scheint die Entwicklung zu verschlafen. Wir konzentrierenuns zu sehr auf den sterbenden europäischen Markt. Die Welt hat aber 8 Milliarden Menschen und nichtnur 500 Millionen Europäer.


Naja, Google bietet aktuell kein Auto an und zählt für mich deshalb nicht. Wir konzentrieren uns übrigens nicht nur auf den europäischen Markt. In China sind wir vorne dabei. Auch in der USA sieht es nicht so schlecht aus(Die Marke VW ausgenommen) In Südamerika ist VW ja z.B. auch aktiv. Die ganzen Entwicklungsländer sind sowieso für Premiumhersteller nicht wichtig. 


> eder trifft andere Prognosen. Wie alt bist Du?


1992


> Ich stecke weit in den fünfzigern. In meiner Generationlacht jeder über  Elektroautos, bei den älteren steckt dasGeld noch satt und schaut aus  den Ohren raus, die Führerscheinquote liegt nahe 100%. Und dann schau  auf die 18-25 jährigen, dann verlase Deutschlanmd und schau in weltweite  Metropolen, Peking z.B. mit bald 100 Millionen Menschen.


Ich komme aus einer eher ländlichen Region und da haben auch nahe 100% einen Führerschein und ein Auto. In Großstätten sieht es anders aus. Da brauchen viele aber auch in Zukunft kein(eigenes) Auto,  der Füherschein ist das geringste Hindernis.


> Dann vergleiche Nutzwert und Kosten von einem Golf mit einem Google  Autonomfahrenden Fahrzeug, für das mankeinen Führerschein benötigt und  esbequem bei Smartphone an die Tür bestellt.


Der preis des Googel Autos ist doch noch gar nicht bekannt.


> Was meinst Du, werden die Menschen kaufen? Es gibt dazu viele offene  Fragen, ichsehe auch nicht schwarz, sondern realistisch auf die  Veränderungsgeschwindigkeit in der Autoindustrie. Ich war lang genug in  Forswchung und Konzeptentwicklung, um ein Gefühl für die Möglichkeitzen  zu bekommen.


Die Deutschen Hersteller forschen ja auch massiv in die Richtung autonomes fahren. Google mag da momentan führend sein aber bis diese Autos wirklich alleine(in Deutschland) auf Straßen fahren dürfen wird noch viel Zeit vergehen. Da sind noch viele Fragen ungeklärt. Wer haftet bei Unfällen usw. In Kalifornien wurde da übriges gerade erst ein Gesetz verschärft

Link


> Frust für Alphabet: Aus den autonomen Taxis wird nichts. Die kalifornische Verkehrsbehörde hat einen Gesetzentwurf zu autonomem Fahren vorgelegt, der weit hinter den Erwartungen der Google-Mutter zurückbleibt. Die ist entsprechend enttäuscht.
> Die Hände bleiben am Lenkrad: Fahrerlose Autos, in denen der Mensch  nur Passagier ist, wird es im US-Bundesstaat Kalifornien vorerst nicht  geben. So steht es in einem Gesetzesentwurf zum automatisierten Fahren, den die Verkehrsbehörde California Department of Motor Vehicles (DMV) vorgelegt hat. Auch der Datenschutz wird beachtet.


. 



> Darum halte ich einen gesetzlichen Vorstoß, ab 2036 keine Verbrennungsmotoren mehr verkaufen zu dürfen, für extrem sinnvoll.


Mit Elektroantrieb völlig unrealistisch, mit Wasserstoff vielleicht möglich. Die Kapazität von Akkus ist einfach viel zu schlecht und aktuelle Akkus 500kg schwer. Die Reichweite ist auch viel zu gering. Hänge mal hinter einen voll geladenen Tesla einen Wohnwagen und versuch in den Urlaub zu fahren. Dann bleibt von den 500km nicht mehr viel übrig und "tanken" ist mit Anhänger zumindest an den bisherigen Zapfsäulen auch nicht möglich. Von LKWs sprechen wir lieber erst gar nicht. An der uralten Leier von Durchbruch in der Akkutechnik glaubt doch auch keiner mehr.


> Der Marktwert liegt vermutlich bald bei 120 Milliarden
> Tesla Motors: Marktwert bald bei 120 Mrd. Dollar? - IT-Times


lächerlich überbewertet, für eine Firma die noch nie Gewinn gemacht hat und kaum Autos herstellt. Sobald die Konkurrenz da was gescheitert liefert werden die Anleger wie auf den Boden der Tatsachen zurückkommen. (btw: Das meistverkaufte Elektroauto ist von Nissan und nicht Tesla)



> Wo würde das im Vergleich liegen:
> â€¢ GrÃ¶ÃŸte Unternehmen der Welt nach Marktwert 2015 | Statistik
> 
> Der Firmengewinn ist nur eine Bewertungsgröße.


Börse= gähn
Sorry ich bin kein Fan der Börse. Es ist einfach nur lächerlich wenn ein Konzern da mal von einen auf den andern Tag 10% an Wert verliert. Alles Spekulation ohne Fakten(Umsatz, Gewinn).


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Schade, dass wir hier nur virtuell kommunizieren können, Nightslaver, ich würde das gerne beim Bier ein paar Stunden real betreiben, anstatt sich hier nur kurze Sätze an den Kopf schmeißen zu können. Deinen Ansichten folge ich, bewerte aber anders. Das römische Reich nutze ich auch gerne als Beispiel, sehe den Untergang aber nicht in der Völkerwanderung, sondern in der Unfähigkeit, sich den neuen Gegebenheiten anzupassen. Das römische Reichging über Jahrhunderte kaputt. Die reichen Patrizier als politische Kraft haben davon wenig gemerkt und lebten bis 1450 sehr gut im oströmischen Reich, die waren auch damals schon flexible und Konstantinopel bot allen Luxus. Das Volk dagegen hat gelitten, starb und ging unter.



Westrom ging in wenigen Jahrzehnten unter. Es mag sein das einige Mechanismen die das begünstigt haben bereits seit jahrhunderten existierten, aber die letztlichen Auslöser für den Untergang des Westens waren die einsetzenden Völkerwanderungen durch die Hunnen ausgelöst mit denen das sowieso schon unter innerer Dekadenz, mangelnder verwalterischer Effizienz, Korruption und Selbstverliebtheit seiner herrschenden Elite leidende Westrom vor Herrausforderungen gestellt wurde die es auch aus mangelnden Reformwillen nicht bewältigen konnte.
Lösungen für das Problem wurden gesucht und auch angestoßen, indem man die Germanen die auf römischen Boden siedelten zu Föderati gemacht hat (mit entsprechenden Rechten und Pflichten), aber eine weitere Integration scheiterte am Unwillen der herrschenden Eliten in Westrom, die eine weitere Integration der germanischen Föderati immer dann quer stellten wen es den eigenen Lebensstadard berührte, immer dann war Westroms Antwort das Militär, bis zu dem Punkt wo auch staatliche Gewalt das Problem nicht mehr beheben konnte, ihm nicht mehr gewachsen war und alles krachend in die Brüche ging.


Aber wie es auch sei, schaut man sich die Probleme Westroms an und dessen Untergang ist es eigentlich erschreckend wieviele Ehnlichkeiten man heute in unserer Gesellschaft finden kann. (Selbstverliebtheit, eine vom Geld definierte Elite die um ihren Macht und Gelderhalt bemüht ist, Korruption durch Lobbyismus, Unruhe in der Bevölkerung durch äußere Einflüsse wie der Flüchtlingskrise, mangelnder Reformwillen ect.).
Das sollte einem zu denken geben, den auch wen wir momentan vieleicht noch Jahrzehnte, oder auch 1 - 2 Jahrhunderte vom großen Knall entfernt sind sehe ich schon diverse Anzeichen dafür das wir auf ein ehnliches Ende zusteuern wie es einst Westrom ereilt hat...
Bleibt nur zu hoffen das, sollten wir dieses Ende nehmen, weil wir nicht in der Lage sind uns zu ändern, wir nicht wieder in eine ehnlich finstere Zeit abrutschen wie sie Europa nach dem Zusammenbruch des römischen Westreiches erlebt hat.


----------



## Woohoo (9. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wieviele Autofirmen und wo wurden in den letzten fünfzig Jahren in Deutschland gegründet und wieviele sind pleite gegangen?
> Wie naiv bist Du zu glauben, dass es in unserem Land funktioniert, wie z.B. mit Tesla in den USA, hier eine neue Firma zu schaffen?



Ich glaube zunächst einmal, dass Deutschland und USA diesbezüglich (Firmengründung etc.) in der Mentalität  ganz unterschiedlich sind. 

Wenn hier Arbeitsplätze verloren gehen, weil Innovationen verschlafen werden, werden in einem anderen Land Arbeitsplätze geschaffen. Alle Menschen sind gleich da kann das ja nicht so tragisch sein.  


  Genauso wie im Zuge der Energieeffizient für geringe Steigerungen in Deutschland sehr viel Geld ausgegeben wird. Besser wäre es mit sehr viel weniger Geld irgendwo anders in der Welt viel mehr CO2 einzusparen.
  Alles rund ums Internet verschläft Deutschland. Z.B. die erste Idee  die der Telekom in den Sinn kommt ist es Startup Unternehmen „Spezial Services“ extra bezahlen zu lassen. Dann machen halt andere Leute in anderen Ländern die Geschäfte.


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Wehrtechnik hat weniger als 1% unseres Gesamtexportvolumens. Wenn
> wir uns auf EU und NAFTA beschränken, bleiben 80% vom bisherigen Volumen.
> 
> Warum müssen wir Saudi-Arabien Waffen liefern, warum anderen Krisenregionen?



Na  ja, Threshold hat den Waffenexport erwähnt und auf den sind wir  angewiesen. Von Waffenlieferungen in Krisenregionen sollten wir  natürlich absehen oder nur Schutzausrüstung und harmlose Dinge wie etwa  Jeeps liefern. Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, liefern wir an bestimmte fragwürdige Staaten auch nur noch Waffen, um bereits gemachte Verträge zu erfüllen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Januar 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Die Deutschen Hersteller forschen ja auch massiv in die Richtung autonomes fahren. Google mag da momentan führend sein aber bis diese Autos wirklich alleine(in Deutschland) auf Straßen fahren dürfen wird noch viel Zeit vergehen. Da sind noch viele Fragen ungeklärt. Wer haftet bei Unfällen usw. In Kalifornien wurde da übriges gerade erst ein Gesetz verschärft.


Ich kenne das Thema nur zu gut. 

Warte ab, was in China passiert, da interessieren kalifornische oder EU Gesetzgebung erstmal nicht. Die Probleme sind bekannt, Versicherung werden es sein, die dem Produkt die Breche schlagen, weil sie ein Komplettpaket aus Versicherung und Haftung anbieten werden. Lass Dich überraschen. Das Google-Auto bietet mehr als Fahren. Das erkennen und schätzen Ältere nicht, bei jungen Großstadtmenschen liegen die Bedürfnisse anders.

Aber zurück zum Hauptthema. Welche Antworten der AfD gibt es zu diesen wichtigen globalen Themen? KEINE....



Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...Aber wie es auch sei, schaut man sich die  Probleme Westroms an und dessen Untergang ist es eigentlich erschreckend  wieviele Ähnlichkeiten man heute in unserer Gesellschaft finden kann.  (Selbstverliebtheit, eine vom Geld definierte Elite die um ihren Macht  und Gelderhalt bemüht ist, Korruption durch Lobbyismus, Unruhe in der  Bevölkerung durch äußere Einflüsse wie der Flüchtlingskrise, mangelnder  Reformwillen ect.)....


Du schreibst mir aus der Seele...



Woohoo schrieb:


> Genauso wie im Zuge der Energieeffizient für  geringe Steigerungen in Deutschland sehr viel Geld ausgegeben wird.  Besser wäre es mit sehr viel weniger Geld irgendwo anders in der Welt  viel mehr CO2 einzusparen.


Du musst es langfristig sehen. Die strengen deutschen Umweltgesetze, die von der Industrie lange bekämpft wurden führten dazu, unsere gesamte Prozesstechnik zu optimieren. Darum sind wir heute so erfolgreich, weil wie BILLIG als andere produzieren, weil Prozesse besser verstanden und kontrolliert werden, denke ich z.B. an Hochöfen. Der vermeintlich teure Umweltschutz spart Kosten und erhöht die Produktqualität. Das sieht nur kaum jemand außerhalb dieser Industrien. Darum rechne ich den Grünen, die genau dieses schon in den frühen neuziger Jahren gesagt haben, ihre langfristige Strategie an. Vergiss das Bild der frühen strickenden Fundis. Die Grünen sind heute eine konservative Wirtschaftspartei, die zusammen mit den Linken der Sozialen Ruhe wegen könnten und weiter bringen. Könnten, ich halte mich da mit Prognosen lieber zurück....


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Januar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Alles rund ums Internet verschläft Deutschland. Z.B. die erste Idee  die der Telekom in den Sinn kommt ist es Startup Unternehmen „Spezial Services“ extra bezahlen zu lassen. Dann machen halt andere Leute in anderen Ländern die Geschäfte.



Korrektur, alles rund ums Internet hat Deutschland bereits verschlafen, genauso wie alles rund um den PC zuvor und die Digitalisierung jetzt. 
Das Problem liegt dabei an der Art wie die deutsche Politik aufgebaut ist. Deutschland hat das Problem das die hier herrschenden politischen Eliten meist Jahrzehnte in der Politik sind und wichtige Ämter bekleiden, von Trends und Neuerungen nichts mitbekommen und / oder keine Ahnung haben, wir werden bis heute weitestgehend von einer Generation regiert die Kinder des ausklingenden zweiten Weltkriegs und des darauf folgenden kalten Krieges waren, die zum aufkommen von Home-PCs und dem Internet bereits alt waren und sich nicht damit beschäftigt haben. Wir standen uns folglich beim Start ins Computer- und Internetzeitalter selbst im weg und haben uns abgekanzelt und als Folge daraus hängen wir auch jetzt bei der aufkommenden Digitalisierung weit weit hinterher. 

Es mag schön sein das Deutschland immer noch ein führendes Land im Bereich des Schwermaschinen und Spezialmaschinenbaus, sowie des Autobaus ist, aber in vielen anderen Bereichen die heute einen mindestens genauso wichtigen, wen nicht sogar wichtigeren Status haben und künftig immer mehr an Bedeutung gewinnen werden (Computertechnik / Chipentwicklung, Softwarentwicklung, Internet, Robotik, Elektromobilität, digitale Kommunikation, usw. ) ist Deutschland international zimlich unbedeutend und abgeschlagen.


----------



## Woohoo (9. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber zurück zum Hauptthema. Welche Antworten der AfD gibt es zu diesen wichtigen globalen Themen? KEINE....
> 
> 
> Du schreibst mir aus der Seele...
> ...



Ich denke das weitere Verbesserungen/ Einsparungen an Co2 z.B. sehr teuer sind eben weil wir schon so weit entwickelt sind. 
Unternehmen können ja im Zuge des CO2 Handels im Ausland Einsparungen vorrantreiben/unterstützen und somit Zertifikate erhalten.


> Aber zurück zum Hauptthema. Welche Antworten der AfD gibt es zu diesen wichtigen globalen Themen? KEINE....



Naja wenn ich mir das Programm so ansehe ist der Austritt aus dem Euro die extremste Forderung. Man sollte eher fordern, dass Ländern die wirklich in eine Währung passen den Euro behalten sollten und die anderen zu ihrem Wohl besser wieder austreten.



> Vergiss das Bild der frühen strickenden Fundis. Die Grünen sind heute  eine konservative Wirtschaftspartei, die zusammen mit den Linken der  Sozialen Ruhe wegen könnten und weiter bringen. Könnten, ich halte mich  da mit Prognosen lieber zurück...



Die Fundis muss die AfD auch noch loswerden.  Schade zu Beginn mit Lucke hatte ich Hoffnung die Partei könnte was werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Januar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Naja wenn ich mir das Programm so ansehe ist der Austritt aus dem Euro die extremste Forderung. Man sollte eher fordern, dass Ländern die wirklich in eine Währung passen den Euro behalten sollten und die anderen zu ihrem Wohl besser wieder austreten.


Ich halte z.B. eine 3-5 Klassen EU durchaus für überlegenswert:
1. Ein Regierungsbereich mit einheitlicher Steuer- und Außenpolitik (könnten man jetzt schon mit Deutschland, Benelux, Dänemark, Österreich und Frankreich machen)
2. Währungsunion und freie Wohnortwahl: Dazu dann Norwegen, Schweden, Finnland, Schottland und Irland (England will ja nicht), Italien, ...
3. Freie Wohnortwahl: Mit Polen, Ungarn, Tschechien, Slovakei,  Spanien, ...
4. Zollunion mit freiem Handel: Portugal, Griechenland, Rumänien, Bulgarien, Türkey, Israel, ...

So ein System hielte ich für viel sinnvoller, als die EU wieder aufzulösen und zur DM zurück zu kommen.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Januar 2016)

> (Computertechnik / Chipentwicklung, Softwarentwicklung, Internet, Robotik, Elektromobilität, digitale Kommunikation, usw. ) ist Deutschland international zimlich unbedeutend und abgeschlagen.


Quatsch,
ohne deutsche Entwicklungen hättest du nichtmal deine MP3 Dateien.
Außerdem stecken in der Hälfte alle Smartphones Chips von BOSCH. etc


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2016)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ja, auf den Handel sind wir aber angewiesen, auch auf den Handel mit Waffen.



Auf Waffengeschäfte sind wir nicht angewiesen.
Und die paar Leute, die in der Rüstungsindustrie oder bei den Waffenherstellern arbeiten, sind auch eher irrelevant.
Das Dilemma ist das Grundprinzip an sich, meiner Meinung nach.
Gabriel findet es ja gut, dass unsere Kohletechnik exportiert wird. Also das, was so richtig das Klima kaputt macht, wird von uns auch noch unter dem Jubel des Wirtschaftsministers exportiert.
Manchmal könnte ich im Dreieck springen.


----------



## Woohoo (9. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Auf Waffengeschäfte sind wir nicht angewiesen.
> Und die paar Leute, die in der Rüstungsindustrie oder bei den Waffenherstellern arbeiten, sind auch eher irrelevant.
> Das Dilemma ist das Grundprinzip an sich, meiner Meinung nach.
> Gabriel findet es ja gut, dass unsere Kohletechnik exportiert wird. Also das, was so richtig das Klima kaputt macht, wird von uns auch noch unter dem Jubel des Wirtschaftsministers exportiert.
> Manchmal könnte ich im Dreieck springen.



Wenn unsere hocheffizienten Kraftwerke alte Kraftwerke ersetzen könnte es zu Verbesserungen führen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Quatsch,
> ohne deutsche Entwicklungen hättest du nichtmal deine MP3 Dateien.
> Außerdem stecken in der Hälfte alle Smartphones Chips von BOSCH. etc



Wer hat letztendlich die Kohle mit der MP3 Technik gemacht?


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Wenn unsere hocheffizienten Kraftwerke alte Kraftwerke ersetzen könnte es zu Verbesserungen führen.



Hocheffizient?
Der war gut. 
Bei uns arbeiten die ineffizientesten Kohlekraftwerke der industriellen Welt und die wollen wir exportieren. 
Deutschland exportiert Kohlekraftwerke | Das Erste - Panorama - Sendungen - 2015


----------



## DarkScorpion (9. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Auf Waffengeschäfte sind wir nicht angewiesen.
> Und die paar Leute, die in der Rüstungsindustrie oder bei den Waffenherstellern arbeiten, sind auch eher irrelevant.



Die Waffel geschert ermöglichen uns aber eine weitestgehend unabhängige Rüstungspolitik zu führen. Wir sind nicht abhängig von den USA. Wir produzieren unsere eigenen Waffen, was unterm Strich billiger und sicherer ist


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2016)

Wieso ist es sicherer und billiger?
Billiger haben wir ja letztens bei den Drohnen gesehen.


----------



## Woohoo (9. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hocheffizient?
> Der war gut.
> Bei uns arbeiten die ineffizientesten Kohlekraftwerke der industriellen Welt und die wollen wir exportieren.
> Deutschland exportiert Kohlekraftwerke | Das Erste - Panorama - Sendungen - 2015



Im  Artikel steht, dass das neue Kraftwerk besser ist als das bereits  bestehende. Natürlich immernoch schlechter als Gas oder Erneuerbare  klar.  In  Deutschland wird/wurde gegen einen effizienten Neubau oft  massivst demonstriert. Hätten wir einen funktionierenden  Emissionszertifikathandel (zuviele zu billige Zertifikate) wäre die  Sache besser steuerbar. Bau soviele Kraftwerke wie man will aber es darf  nur die zuvor festgeschriebene Menge CO2 ausgestoßen werden. Was kostet momentan 1 Tonne 15€?


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Auf Waffengeschäfte sind wir nicht angewiesen.
> Und die paar Leute, die in der Rüstungsindustrie oder bei den Waffenherstellern arbeiten, sind auch eher irrelevant.
> Das Dilemma ist das Grundprinzip an sich, meiner Meinung nach.
> Gabriel findet es ja gut, dass unsere Kohletechnik exportiert wird. Also  das, was so richtig das Klima kaputt macht, wird von uns auch noch  unter dem Jubel des Wirtschaftsministers exportiert.
> Manchmal könnte ich im Dreieck springen.



Aber wo willst du die Grenze ziehen? Keine Waffen, keine Kohletechnik,  okay. Und was ist mit Autos? Unsere Autos in aller Herren Länder  schädigen ebenfalls die Umwelt und tragen ihren Anteil zu späteren  Umweltkatastrophen bei.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Januar 2016)

Frauenrechtler, Kirchen und Marxisten protestieren:
Köln: Demonstrationen nach den Übergriffen von Silvester - SPIEGEL ONLINE
_" [...] Das setzt den Ton: Er ist trotzig-heiter, die Frauen feiern auch sich  selbst. Es ist ein beeindruckender, gellend lauter Protest, [...] Nach zwanzig Minuten beginnen die obersten zwei Reihen zu schunkeln,  langsam legt sich ein kölsches Lied über den Lärm. Bald singen und  schunkeln alle. Als das Lied beendet ist, brandet noch einmal das  Pfeifen auf. Es ist ein mächtiges Zeichen des Selbstbewusstseins und des  Trotzes. [...] "
_
Jetzt bin ich im Gegenzug gespannt, was nach den links grün versifften Gutmenschen von den rechten (Zensur) aus gemeinsamer Demontration von NPD und AfD kommen wird. Noch klaren kann der Schulterschluss von NPD und AfD kaum gezoge_n_ werden.


----------



## Woohoo (9. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Frauenrechtler, Kirchen und Marxisten protestieren:
> Köln: Demonstrationen nach den Übergriffen von Silvester - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> _" [...] Das setzt den Ton: Er ist trotzig-heiter, die Frauen feiern auch sich  selbst. Es ist ein beeindruckender, gellend lauter Protest, [...] Nach zwanzig Minuten beginnen die obersten zwei Reihen zu schunkeln,  langsam legt sich ein kölsches Lied über den Lärm. Bald singen und  schunkeln alle. Als das Lied beendet ist, brandet noch einmal das  Pfeifen auf. Es ist ein mächtiges Zeichen des Selbstbewusstseins und des  Trotzes. [...] "
> _
> Jetzt bin ich im Gegenzug gespannt, was nach den links grün versifften Gutmenschen von den rechten (Zensur) aus gemeinsamer Demontration von NPD und AfD kommen wird. Noch klaren kann der Schulterschluss von NPD und AfD kaum gezoge_n_ werden.




_Nach zwanzig Minuten beginnen die obersten zwei Reihen zu schunkeln,  langsam legt sich ein kölsches Lied über den Lärm. Bald singen und  schunkeln alle. Als das Lied beendet ist, brandet noch einmal das  Pfeifen auf. Es ist ein mächtiges Zeichen des Selbstbewusstseins und des  Trotzes.
_
_Was jetzt noch folgen könnte, kann nur weniger freundlich ausfallen.  Ab etwa 14 Uhr wollen sich Pegida-Gegner hinter dem Bahnhof formieren.  Auf dem gleichen Platz soll eine *Pegida-Demonstration beginnen, für die  auch die NPD, die Rechte, die AFD und andere rechte Gruppen geworben  haben. *Aktuell werden rund 1000 Teilnehmer erwartet, die unter dem Motto  "Pegida schützt!" demonstrieren wollen.
_
Es ist keine gemeinsame Demo von AfD und NPD. 
AfD als rechts einordnet? Eher Mitte konservativ.


----------



## Threshold (9. Januar 2016)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Aber wo willst du die Grenze ziehen? Keine Waffen, keine Kohletechnik,  okay. Und was ist mit Autos? Unsere Autos in aller Herren Länder  schädigen ebenfalls die Umwelt und tragen ihren Anteil zu späteren  Umweltkatastrophen bei.



Unsere Photovoltaik Technik hat sich ja in Luft aufgelöst -- Dank schwarz Gelb.
Windräder gibt es noch, aber wir sind ja zu blöd, sie ans Stromnetz anzuschließen.
Flughäfen will von uns sicher auch keiner haben.
Die Automobilindustrie kann nur groß und schwer.
Innovationen gibt es aus eigenem Antrieb nicht. Die lassen sich lieber alles subventionieren, damit sie möglichst keine Kosten haben -- und er Staat pulvert da Milliarden rein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Januar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> [...] AfD als rechts einordnet? Eher Mitte konservativ.


Das war jetzt aber ein echter Schenkelklopfer. 
Danke für diesen nachmittaglichen Lachausbruch.


----------



## Woohoo (9. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das war jetzt aber ein echter Schenkelklopfer.
> Danke für diesen nachmittaglichen Lachausbruch.



Was ist denn rechts im Parteiprogramm der AfD? Rechte sollten ja eigentlich eine extreme Integrationspolitik fahren:

AfD:


Wir fordern eine Neuordnung des Einwanderungsrechts. Deutschland braucht qualifizierte und integrationswillige Zuwanderung. 
 

Wir fordern ein Einwanderungsgesetz nach kanadischem Vorbild. Eine  ungeordnete Zuwanderung in unsere Sozialsysteme muss unbedingt  unterbunden werden. 
 

Ernsthaft politisch Verfolgte müssen in Deutschland Asyl finden  können. Zu einer menschenwürdigen Behandlung gehört auch, dass  Asylbewerber hier arbeiten können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Januar 2016)

Das Programm ist das eine, die gelebte Politik etwas anderes. 
Was ist ein Wolf, der niederschreibt, ein Schaf zu sein?

Ich habe es mal schnell mal durchgelesen, ist ja mehr ein Protest
Handzettelchen, als ein Parteiprogramm: Es hat keinerlei Substanz,
es ist eine Summe aufgegriffener Stammtischprobleme und einer
negierten Forderung dazu. 

Rechts wird es durch ein Zurück zu überholten Nationastaaten, 
wegen frauenfeindlichen Ansätzen der Familienpolitik und  wegen
der Einstellung zum Aslyrecht und zu Flüchtlingen.
https://www.alternativefuer.de/programm-hintergrund/programmatik/

Es sind halt Rechte, keine Rechtsextremen, aber durch und durch
Konservative Ziele, die viel lebenswerte Veränderungen unserer Zeit 
zurückdrängen würden. Es ist ein Programm für ängstliche Rentner, 
denen es um die nächsten zwanzig Jahre geht. So beurteile ich es.
Prunde erhalten, z.B. durch das überholte Konzept der niedrigen
Inflationsrate, die ein sehr gutes Mittel zur Umverteilung von oben 
nach unten ist.

Das Fordern von bezahlbarer Enbergie ist so absurd, weil gerade
das EEG uns von Rohstoffimporten unabhängig macht und diese
AfD Deppen zurück zu fossilen Energieträgern wollen. Das ist jetzt
billiger, für die Rentner, die Zeche zahlen nachfolgende Generationen

Zur Demonstration ist nichts weiter zu sagen, als das die 
vermeintliche Friedlichkeit der Rechten passe ist:
_"Die Polizei hat die Pegida-Demonstration in Köln offiziell aufgelöst.  Zuvor hatten Anhänger des rechten Bündnisses wiederholt Polizisten und  Pressevertreter mit Feuerwerkskörpern und Flaschen angegriffen. Die  Polizei reagiert nun auch mit dem Einsatz von Wasserwerfern." _Quelle: spon


----------



## Woohoo (9. Januar 2016)

Gelebte Politik sieht man ja von der AfD eh nicht. Und das so manche Besetzung skuril (freundlich ausgedrückt) anmutet ist auch unumstritten.  Aber rechts finde ich etwas anderes. AfD muss eben auch noch die Fundis loswerden. 
Gewaltätige Demonstranten sind natürlich zu verurteilen. Gewalttäige Demo gegen Gewalt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Januar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Gelebte Politik sieht man ja von der AfD eh nicht.


Politik beginnt nicht erst im Parlament. Die AfD macht Politik.
Meine Meinung zum Programm habe ich Dir oben ergänzt.

Auffällig finde ich, dass bei NPD und AfD Veranstlungen Frauen 
untergeordnete Rollen spielen. Auch die Kölner Demonstration 
war quasi reine Männersache


----------



## Woohoo (9. Januar 2016)

> Auffällig finde ich, dass bei NPD und AfD Veranstlungen Frauen
> untergeordnete Rollen spielen.



Typische christliche konservative Werte.  Die AfD kann  in Zukunft dafür sorgen, dass wir nur große Koalitionen haben werden.


----------



## floppyexe (9. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das war PEGIDA mal zu Beginn der Proteste, inzwischen ist es aber wirklich nur noch ein Sammelbecken für fragwürdige rechte Gesinnung.


Welcher Quelle entstammt deine Weisheit? Spiegel, Bild, FAZ, öffentlich Rechtliche oder Private?
Dann wundert mich an deiner Aussage nichts mehr


----------



## Sparanus (9. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das war jetzt aber ein echter Schenkelklopfer.
> Danke für diesen nachmittaglichen Lachausbruch.


Besonders weil Rechts die Definition von Konservativ ist.

Tja die AfD ist Rechts, der Großteil ist aber auch nicht wirklich Rechts der CSU.
Höcke wurde ja zurecht der Parteiaustritt nahegelegt.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Januar 2016)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Welcher Quelle entstammt deine Weisheit? Spiegel, Bild, FAZ, öffentlich Rechtliche oder Private?
> Dann wundert mich an deiner Aussage nichts mehr



Uhhh, jetzt hast du es mir aber mit deinem mir "überlegenen" Intellekt gegeben und mit dem Smilie hart getroffen...  
Schon zu dumm wen es hapert zu verstehen was ich schreibe, nicht?


----------



## Woohoo (9. Januar 2016)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Welcher Quelle entstammt deine Weisheit? Spiegel, Bild, FAZ, öffentlich Rechtliche oder Private?
> Dann wundert mich an deiner Aussage nichts mehr



Man sollte nur seriöse Quellen wie Youtube Stars, RT oder den KoppVerlag verwenden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Januar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Besonders weil Rechts die Definition von Konservativ ist.


"Mitte" hat wenig mit Erzkonservativ zu tun, und wie rechtsradikal die AfD wird, zeigt sich in den nächsten Monaten.
Warum wohl wird eine Partei durch den Verfassungsschutz überwacht? Weil sie in der Mitte steht? Wacht Auf!



Woohoo schrieb:


> Man sollte nur seriöse Quellen wie Youtube Stars, RT oder den KoppVerlag verwenden.


Du hast als einzige Verbreitung der wahren Wahrheit PI vergessen, das enthält soviel Wahrheit, dass kann ich hier nicht verlinken, 
ähhh, verrechtsextremen.....


----------



## Sparanus (9. Januar 2016)

Wie gesagt die AfD ist Rechts, aber ich sehe in ihr keine Gefahr. 

Außerdem der Verfassungsschutz wird durchs Parlament kontrolliert also 100% Leute die keine AfD in der Regierung wollen und nicht von unpolitisch handelnen Beamten. 

Die AfD hat Erfolg weil sie eben keine neue NPD ist wie Republikaner und Co sondern auf einem gesunden Niveau. 
Gewisse Fälle die extrem sind gibt es aber auch wie Höcke.


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Januar 2016)

Apropos Youtube-Video. Hab ich grade durch Zufall gefunden. 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IKGOQo97kBU


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Januar 2016)

Und ich frage mich weiterhin: Wo war die Polizei, warum wurde nichts unternommen, obwohl Hilfe angeboten wurde?

Wie würden die Nachrichten lauten, wenn wir einmal Schalke und Dortmund "Fans" unlimitiert aufeinander los gehen
lassen würden. Da würde der Türsteher sicher von offenem Bürgerkrieg reden.  So sind Männer von 20-40, darum 
haben wir auch eine Polizei.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie gesagt die AfD ist Rechts, aber ich sehe in ihr keine Gefahr.


Die Europapolitik sehe ich sehr kritisch. Das würde uns wirtschaftlich massiv schaden. Andere sehen das anders.


----------



## Woohoo (9. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und ich frage mich weiterhin: Wo war die Polizei, warum wurde nichts unternommen, obwohl Hilfe angeboten wurde?
> 
> Wie würden die Nachrichten lauten, wenn wir einmal Schalke und Dortmund "Fans" unlimitiert aufeinander los gehen
> lassen würden. Da würde der Türsteher sicher von offenem Bürgerkrieg reden.  So sind Männer von 20-40, darum
> ...



Laut Chef der Polizeigewerkschaft  war die übliche Polizeipräsenz für Silvester vorhanden. Ansonsten war man halt überfordert und unterbesetzt. Und man hatte nicht mit sowas gerechnet anders als bei Fussballveranstaltungen etc..



> Die Europapolitik sehe ich sehr kritisch. Das würde uns wirtschaftlich massiv schaden. Andere sehen das anders.



Zumindest würde es dem Euro sehr schaden wenn Deutschland austritt. D-Mark würde teuer werden aber das war sie ja früher auch. Diese Politik ist anders aber rechts naja ich weiß nicht. 
Und die CSU soll jetzt auch schon rechts sein?


----------



## Sparanus (9. Januar 2016)

Wo die Polizei war kann ich dir sagen, die wurden teilweise selbst eingekesselt wie sie es selbst machen. 

Naja die Europapolitik iat eine recht schwierige Sache meiner Meinung nach könnte Deutschland fast die Hegemonialmacht sein, aber das steht ja nicht zur Debatte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Januar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Und die CSU soll jetzt auch schon rechts sein?


Soweit nach links sind sie noch nicht abgedrifft, das ist tendentiell weiterhin, denkt man z.B. an Erika Steinbach, ins rechtsextreme gehend. Und wenn man an mafiös korrupte Politiker wie FJS zurückdenkt, dann graut es einem heute noch. Auf jedem Fall ist sie nicht christlich, dass sagt dazu die Wahrheitspresse:
Der Postillon: Um sich von CSU zu distanzieren: Jesus lÃ¤sst seinen Nachnamen Ã¤ndern


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und ich frage mich weiterhin: Wo war die Polizei, warum wurde nichts unternommen, obwohl Hilfe angeboten wurde?
> 
> Wie würden die Nachrichten lauten, wenn wir einmal Schalke und Dortmund "Fans" unlimitiert aufeinander los gehen
> lassen würden. Da würde der Türsteher sicher von offenem Bürgerkrieg reden.  So sind Männer von 20-40, darum
> haben wir auch eine Polizei.



Also Männer zwischen 20 und 40 Jahren haben vor nichts und niemandem  Respekt, spucken auf die Polizei, belästigen Mädchen und Frauen sexuell,  vergewaltigen, liefern sich Messerstechereien, klauen und rauben? Das  war vielleicht in der Steinzeit so, aber heute ist man(n) zivilisiert.  Ich frage mich, ob wir neben Hooligans und Rechtsradikalen nun auch noch  Asylantengruppen haben müssen, die unseren Landesfrieden bedrohen. Wir  haben uns da ein Problem "importiert", das wirklich unnötig ist.


----------



## Woohoo (9. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Soweit nach links sind sie noch nicht abgedrifft, das ist tendentiell weiterhin, denkt man z.B. an Erika Steinbach, ins rechtsextreme gehend. Und wenn man an mafiös korrupte Politiker wie FJS zurückdenkt, dann graut es einem heute noch. Auf jedem Fall ist sie nicht christlich, dass sagt dazu die Wahrheitspresse:
> Der Postillon: Um sich von CSU zu distanzieren: Jesus lÃ¤sst seinen Nachnamen Ã¤ndern



Mafiös und korrupt gibt es doch leider überall. Und bei Erika Steinbach ist das Wort Einzelfall vielleicht wiklich mal angebracht.  Wobei diese Person mannigfaltig erscheint und natürlich nicht nur böse ist.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Wir  haben uns da ein  Problem "importiert", das wirklich unnötig ist.



Und extrem teuer und nachhaltig. Und es wird fleißig weiter importiert.


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Januar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Und extrem teuer und nachhaltig. Und es wird fleißig weiter importiert.



Ja, das ist ebenfalls beunruhigend. Es  kommen jeden Tag zwischen 2000 und 4000 neue Asylsuchende ins Land und  wenn nur jeder hunderste von denen so ist, dann werden wir bald sehr oft  fragen: "Wo war die Polizei?"


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> "
> Warum wohl wird eine Partei durch den Verfassungsschutz überwacht? Weil sie in der Mitte steht? Wacht Auf!


Erstens wird sie noch nicht überwacht und zweitens: Ist die Linke jetzt auch rechts, weil sie seit ihrer Umbenennung als SED/PDS überwacht wurde ?


----------



## Woohoo (9. Januar 2016)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ja, das ist ebenfalls beunruhigend. Es  kommen  jeden Tag zwischen 2000 und 4000 neue Asylsuchende ins Land und  wenn  nur jeder hunderste von denen so ist, dann werden wir bald sehr oft   fragen: "Wo war die Polizei?"



Ich zweifle einfach stark an der Integrierbarkeit und religiöser muss Deutschland bitte auch nicht wieder werden. Oder wie die Grünen sagen "Deutschland wird sich stark verändern", oh nein bitte nicht war eigentlich sehr zufrieden bisher und ohne Verhaltensregeln, religiösen  Krimskrams etc. Dabei hört man in der Politik auch noch gerade auf die Verbände die gerade sehr konservativ sind und Gelder aus dem Ausland bekommen. Und z.B. offenere Islamprofessoren das Leben schwer machen.


----------



## Ich 15 (9. Januar 2016)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Also Männer zwischen 20 und 40 Jahren haben vor nichts und niemandem  Respekt, spucken auf die Polizei, belästigen Mädchen und Frauen sexuell,  vergewaltigen, liefern sich Messerstechereien, klauen und rauben?


Mal schauen was die Grünen dazu sagen. 


			
				Hamburger Grünen-Vize schrieb:
			
		

> Jeder noch so gut erzogene Mann ist ein potenzieller Vergewaltiger. Auch ich


Habe ich schon angedeutet wie wenig ich die Grünen mag?


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

(Ich würde theoretisch echt alles wählen, nur die Grünen und die NPD nicht)


			
				Woohoo schrieb:
			
		

> religiöser muss Deutschland bitte auch nicht wieder werden.


Auch meine Meinung. Eigentlich waren/sind wir auf einen guten Weg und Religion hat in den letzten Jahrzehnten in Deutschland immer weiter an Bedeutung verloren. Leider könnte sich dies wieder ändern Dann haben wieder irgendwelche Spinner größeren Einfluss und wollen unsere Rechte einschränken. In Kroatien hat btw: die Regierung mit der Kirche die Homoehe wieder abgeschafft...


----------



## Amon (9. Januar 2016)

Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe wurden gegen diesen Kerl wohl schon einige Strafanzeigen gestellt. Also ich sehe mich nicht als potentiellen Vergewaltiger.


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. Januar 2016)

Das ist jetzt mein letzter Post in diesem Thread, weil mir das Thema zu  ätzend ist. Ich bin der Meinung, da wir dieses Jahr über eine Million  Flüchtlinge aufgenommen haben, sind wir unserer humanitären  Verantwortung hinreichend nachgekommen. Nun brauchen wir eine Obergrenze  und die Polizei muss massiv aufgestockt werden. Wenn wir das machen,  werden wir es auch schaffen, die Krise in Deutschland zu bewältigen. Die  AFD wird an Zulauf verlieren, die PEGIDA wird irgendwann in der  Bedeutungslosigkeit verschwinden und was die EU angeht, die kann man  sowieso vergessen.  Die EU wird sich zu einer losen wirtschaftlichen  Kooperation von Nationalstaaten und nicht, wie ich es mir erhoffte,  zu  einer engen politischen Union entwickeln.  



Woohoo schrieb:


> Ich  zweifle einfach stark an der Integrierbarkeit und religiöser muss  Deutschland bitte auch nicht wieder werden. Oder wie die Grünen sagen  "Deutschland wird sich stark verändern", oh nein bitte nicht war  eigentlich sehr zufrieden bisher und ohne Verhaltensregeln, religiösen   Krimskrams etc. Dabei hört man in der Politik auch noch gerade auf die  Verbände die gerade sehr konservativ sind und Gelder aus dem Ausland  bekommen. Und z.B. offenere Islamprofessoren das Leben schwer  machen.



Ich persönlich glaube ja, dass Deutschland den  USA immer gleicher werden wird. Wenn du wissen willst, wie es in  Deutschland in 50 Jahren ist, dann schau nach Amerika. Just meine  Einschätzung.



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Mal schauen was die Grünen dazu sagen.
> 
> Habe ich schon angedeutet wie wenig ich die Grünen mag?(Ich würde theoretisch echt alles wählen, nur die Grünen und die NPD nicht)
> 
> Auch meine Meinung. Eigentlich waren/sind wir auf einen guten Weg und  Religion hat in den letzten Jahrzehnten in Deutschland immer weiter an  Bedeutung verloren. Leider könnte sich dies wieder ändern  Dann haben wieder irgendwelche Spinner größeren Einfluss und wollen  unsere Rechte einschränken. In Kroatien hat btw: die Regierung mit der  Kirche die Homoehe wieder abgeschafft...



Ich hatte die  Grünen die letzten beiden Male gewählt, allerdings nur aus  Klimaschutzgründen. Aber in dieser Krise sind sie mir doch zu weit von  der Realität entrückt, als dass ich die noch mal wähle. Der "grüne Typ"  aus der News hat echt den Arsch offen, sorry.


----------



## Woohoo (9. Januar 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Habe ich schon angedeutet wie wenig ich die Grünen mag?(Ich würde theoretisch echt alles wählen, nur die Grünen und die NPD nicht)



Schlimmer sind eigentlich nur noch Männer die sich mit maximal extremen Feministinnen solidarisieren. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich persönlich glaube ja, dass Deutschland den  USA immer gleicher  werden wird. Wenn du wissen willst, wie es in  Deutschland in 50 Jahren  ist, dann schau nach Amerika. Just meine  Einschätzung.



Oder in manche Vorstädten von Frankreich oder in manchen Vierteln von London.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich hatte die  Grünen die letzten beiden Male gewählt, allerdings nur  aus  Klimaschutzgründen. Aber in dieser Krise sind sie mir doch zu weit  von  der Realität entrückt, als dass ich die noch mal wähle. Der "grüne  Typ"  aus der News hat echt den Arsch offen, sorry.
> 
> 
> "Ich hatte die  Grünen die letzten beiden Male gewählt, sorry."



Hab den Satz mal korregiert  Aber im ernst mach das bitte nicht wieder.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Januar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Wenn ich das richtig mitbekommen habe wurden gegen diesen Kerl wohl schon einige Strafanzeigen gestellt. Also ich sehe mich nicht als potentiellen Vergewaltiger.


Der Begriff "potenziell" bedeutet nicht, dass man es will, oder macht, sondern, dass es theoretisch möglich ist.
Das ist kein Angriff gegen Männer, sondern die Bitte sich und andere genau zu beobachten und frühzeitig
einzuschreiten, wenn irgend ein Mann in der sichtbaren Umgebung eindeutig übergriffig wird.

Die juristische Vergewaltigung ist übrigens ein sehr weit gedehnter Begriff, dazu reicht ein ungewollter
Zungenkuss, weil es das Eindringen eines Fremdkörpers in eine Körperöffnung ist. Es gibt natürlich auch
Vergewaltigungen durch Frauen, aber die Statistik findet eine erheblich geringere Anzahl.

Genauso wie Du für Dich völlig ausschließt, jemals Frauen gegenüber eine ungewollte Grenze zu überschreiten,
schließt die Mehrheit der Flüchtlinge für sich aus, jemals eine Straftat zu begehen. Und nun?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Begriff "potenziell" bedeutet nicht, dass man es will, oder macht, sondern, dass es theoretisch möglich ist.
> Das ist kein Angriff gegen Männer, sondern die Bitte sich und andere genau zu beobachten und frühzeitig


Aber wenn man alle Grünen als potenzielle Pädophile oder alle Muslime als potenzielle Terroristen betitelt ist es aber volksverhetzend. 
Warum ist es in diesem Fall dann keine ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ja, eine Demo ist aber nicht Sylvester.



Eine Große Menschenmenge ist eine große Menschenmenge. Bei angemeldeten Veranstaltungen kann man zwischen Nutzung politischer Grundrechte (Demos) und Unterhaltungsaktionen/Konzerten/Fußballspielen (kommerzielle Nutzung) unterscheiden und entsprechend Rechnungen verteilen, aber das war es auch schon. Zwischen einer unangemeldeten Demo und einer unangemeldeten Party sollte es polizeilich überhaupt keinen Unterschied geben. Trotzdem lässt sich die eine problemlos auflösen und die andere nicht? Wie es zu dieser Prioritätensetzung kommt, würde mich interessieren.




DarkScorpion schrieb:


> In diesem Fall liegen aber beiden Sendeanstalten ein und der selbe interne Bericht vor.
> 
> Wie kann es dann sein, dass die einen etwas komplett anderes sagen als die anderen.
> 
> Wahrscheinlich wird die Wahrheit mal wieder irgendwo in der Mitte sein.



Derzeit kreisen mindestens drei bis vier Berichte durch die Medien. Es gibt die offizielle Fassung der Polizei, es gibt die offizielle Fassung der Bundespolizei und es gibt mindestens zwei interne Berichte von einzelnen Beamten. Die ersten beiden weichen stark in der Einschätzung der Gesamtlage (gut/peinlich) voneinander ab, geben aber beide nur die gesicherten Fakten (also fast gar nichts) zu den Tätern her. Die letzten beiden enthalten reichlich Aussagen zu diesen, sind aber als Einzeleindruck alles andere als repräsentativ. Die Medien berichten aber nicht einzeln über diese Berichte, sondern vermitteln ein Gesamtbild der Geschehnisse - und das fällt unterschiedlich aus, je nach dem aus welchem Bericht sie ihre Angaben beziehen.
Was ich dabei höchst fragwürdig finde: Wenn ein Medium die Einzeleindrücke mit unbekannter Repräsentativität mit den Gesamtzahlen aus den offiziellen Berichten mischt, ohne auf die unterschiedliche Quellensicherheit einzugehen. Da kann ganz schnell ein ganz falscher Eindruck entstehen - und wenn ich mir angucke, wie oft die äußert diffusen Zeugenangaben ebenfalls wie Fakten wiedergeben werden, dann scheint der falsche, reißerische Eindruck gar nicht mal unbeabsichtigt zu sein 





Woohoo schrieb:


> Die große Verschwörung der Polizei? Denke eher das war halt keine Demo auf die man sich im Vorfeld vorbereitet hat.



Fehler erkannt. Aber nicht entschuldigt. Oder wie lange vorher muss man bitte schön Silvester vorher ankündigen, damit die Polizei vorbereitet ist??

An dieser Stelle eine offizielle Bekanntmachung:
Am 31.12.2113 wird Silvester sein. Es ist größeren Ansammlungen feiernder Menschen in der Öffentlichkeit zu rechnen, darunter auch berauschte Personen mit eingeschränkter Zurechnungsfähigkeit aber erhöhtem Gewaltpotential. Die große Zahl unachtsamer Menschen könnte kriminelle Subjekte anziehen. Bitte bereiten sie sich entsprechend vor.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das sind dann auch offizielle Kräfte mit klar geregelten hoheitlichen Aufgaben. Bürgerwehren haben das nicht. Der Unterschied ist klar?



Leider ist der Unterschied in der Ausbildung weniger klar...
Soweit ich das mitbekommen, haben die bayrischen Hilfssheriffs maximal 6 Monate Ausbildung, aber zum Teil eine Dienstwaffe und werden u.a. für die Bewachung von Asylbewerberheimen eingesetzt. Also eine Position, die hohe Anforderung an die interkulturelle Kommunikation und Deeskalation stellt und in der man mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit größereb Gruppen gewaltbereiter Menschen begegnet.
Mit Todesfällen ist zu rechnen.



> Aber es wird eh gerade spannend. Wie es aussieht und wie mir gerade befreundete Polizisten erzählen, erhärtet sich der Verdacht,
> dass die Polizeiführung, aus welchen Gründen auch immer, die Situation eskalieren lassen wollte. Das wird die rechte Seite, sollte
> sich dieser ungeheuerliche Verdacht unterlassener Hilfleistung durch die Polizei erhärten, die trotz eingehender Anzeigen keine
> angebotene Hilfe bereitstehende hundertschaften Polizei angenommen hat, nicht davon abhalten, uneingeschränkt die Ursache
> in Flüchtlingsströmen zu sehen. Die AfD agitiert schon mächtig.



Das wäre das erste Mal, dass eskalierende Polizeiaktionen im Nachhinein als bewusst geschildert werden und dazu wird es nicht kommen. Sowas ist hinterher immer eine "tragische Fehleinschätzung" und ggf. wird jemand (mehr oder minder) Verantwortliches versetzt, das wars aber auch schon. Da hat Deutschland leider ein massives Aufarbeitungsproblem, weil nur die Polizei über polizeiliche Aktionen richtet.
(Mit leider sehr unschönen Nebeneffekten aus politischer Sicht, da es naturgemäß eher konservative oder rechte Personen in die Polizei zieht, die "Ordnung" durchsetzen wollen. Was sich dann leider zu gewichteten Fehlern führt: Die Taten rechter Terroristen werden tragischerweise genutzt, um Ausländer zu drangsalieren, linke werden tragischerweise zu Unrecht festgehalten,...)



> Ich würde, als bekennend fussballhassend, gerne mal erleben, wenn zu einem Spiel Hannover-Braunschweig unsere Stadt nicht
> durch berittene Hundertschaften und Kontrollen belästigt wird, sondern wenn man dem Fussballmob einmal die uneingeschränkte
> Gewaltauslebung gönnt. Ich rechne dann mit vielen Toten, brennenden Straßenzügen und danach endlich dem erteilten Verbot
> für Veranstaltungen, die ein massiver Hort der Zerstörung und Gewalt ist. Aber zum Schutz der möglichen Opfer sollte es nur ein
> Gedankenspiel bleiben.



Ich persönlich wäre schon sehr zufrieden damit, wenn Fußballvereine endlich genauso, wie jeder andere Veranstalter auch, das staatliche Ordnungspersonal für ihre Aktionen auch vollständig bezahlen müssten. Und das bitte aus Eintritts- oder Sponsorengeldern und nicht über Übertragungsrechte für eine Sportart, für die vermutlich mehr öffentlich-rechtliche Gebühren gezahlt werden, als für alle anderen zusammen...
Aber Fußball hat in der Hinsicht eine noch bessere Lobby, als Kirchen oder Atomkonzerne 




fipS09 schrieb:


> Jemandem Markierspray in die Augensprühen ist keine Körperverletzung?



In die Atemwege könnte man schon als Mordversuch werten...




Amon schrieb:


> Ich denke mal nicht dass es darum ging das Zeug in die Augen zu sprühen denn das wäre ganz klar eine Körperverletzung.



Auf Entfernung von einem Meter (und man will sich ja trotz Handgemenge nicht selbst einnebeln) erfasst ein Farbspray einen Kreis von wenigstens 20, wenn nicht 50 cm. Wie bitte schön willst du da im Winter, wenn nur der Kopf unbedeckt ist, eine Person markieren ohne Augen und Atemwege zu schädigen? Da sind schwere Gesundheitsschäden vorhersehbar und gerade weil Pfefferspray zur Selbstverteidigung etabliert ist, wird (hoffentlich) jeder Richter davon ausgehen, dass man eine vielfach größere, unhandliche Farbdose mitgenommen hat, um genau diese zusätzlichen nachhaltigen Schäden zu verursachen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, bei Waffenexporte gibt es ja auch keine Obergrenze, wieso also bei Flüchtlingen eine einführen?
> Bei der CSU hat es sich halt noch noch herumgesprochen, dass Flüchtlinge und Waffenexporte einen direkten Zusammenhang haben.



Wenn man sich geschickt anstellt, kann in so einem Uboot doch sicher gleich noch 100 Syrer nach Israel verfrachten...





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Obergrenzen sind, wie Du schnell erkennst, wirtschaftlich und kulturell für unsere Gesellschaft sicherlich sinnvoll, aus Gründen der Humanität aber hinterfragbar. Willst Du dem Flüchtling 200.001 ins Gesicht sagen, "nööö, keine Lust mehr, wir wollen auf kein bisschen Luxus verzichten, renn Du wieder in Dein Minenfeld, interessiert uns nicht"



/sign.
Das vermisse ich auch in der ganzen Debatte:
Was genau bitte schön möchte man denn mit Flüchtlingen sonst machen, außer sie aufnehmen?
Vorm Zaun verhungern oder erfrieren lassen?
Erschießen, sobald sie eine Fuß über die Grenze setzen?
Ins Flugzeug laden und über Syrien abwerfen?

Es wäre für Deutschland sicherlich schöner, wenn alle in Lagern unmittelbar hinter der Grenze ihres Herkunftslandes bleiben. Fakt ist aber nun einmal, dass die das nicht wollen und die Ländern, in denen diese Lager liegen (wenn es überhaupt welche gibt - in Afrika nicht unbedingt der Fall) sie sehr gerne weiterziehen lassen. Das heißt wir werden immer eine Zahl X von Personen vor unserer Grenze stehen haben, die nichts haben, was sie dort am Leben hält. Und im Gegensatz zu Personen, die aus rein wirtschaftlichen Gründen zu migrieren Versuchen, kann man Kriegsflüchtlinge nicht einfach in ihr Herkunftsland zurückbringen. Selbst wenn man sich einen Dreck um deren Überleben dort kümmern würde, endet der Plan spätestens an der Flak auf der gewünschten Landebahn. Sobald diese Zahl X also größer als eine wie-auch-immer-definierte Grenze Y ist, gibt es einen Rest Z. Und diese Zs sind Menschen. Menschen, die sich in einer potentiell tödlichen Situation befinden. 
Was genau soll mit denen geschehen?



> Das Ziel der CSU ist meiner Meinung nach ein anderes, es soll der Anfang vom Ausstieg aus dem Asylrecht sein. Und genau darum kommt ein so großer Sturm der Entrüstung.



Das Ziel der CSU ist offensichtlich: 1. Ihre Stimmen bei stockkonservativen, alles Fremde und alle Einmischungen von außen ablehenenden Bayern sichern. 2. Die Ausgaben für die Unterbringung oder gar Integration von Flüchtlingen in Bayern minimieren.




> Ich persönlich bevorzuge bei diesen Massen von Flüchtlingen weiterhin die Lösung von großen grenznahen Lagern z.B. als Containerstadt, um vom Tode Bedrohten eine überschaubare Zeit einen sicheren Hafen zu gönnen. Und nach Befriedung im Land, geht es dann zurück. Ich halte es weiterhin für unanständig den zerstörten Ländern gegenüber, wenn wir ihre Fachkräfte abziehen und den Rest zurückschicken. Das erleben wir seit längerem z.B. in Bezug auf Ärzte in den ehemaligen Ostblockländern.  Wir regen uns über lange Wartezeiten im ländlichen Raum auf, in der Ukraine gibt es in weiten Bereichen gar keine Mediziner mehr, den diese werden z.B. in den USA mit Kusshand als Einwanderer aufgenommen.



Das mit dem Zurückschicken ist heutzutage keine realistische Option mehr. Die Zeiten, als ein Krieg ein Kräftemessen zwischen zwei Staaten waren, sind vorbei. Die meisten Menschen fliegen vor politischen Konflikten aus Ländern, in denen verschiedenen Kräften die alleinige Herrschaft über alles übernehmen wollen. Selbst wenn das irgendwann einer der Parteien gelingt, ist es für einen Großteil der Flüchtlinge unmöglich zurückzukehren, weil sie (zu Recht oder Unrecht) den Verlierern zugeordnet werden. In den meisten Fällen dauert es aber Jahrzehnte, bis in derartigen gescheiterten Staaten überhaupt wieder halbwegs stabile Zustände eintreten. Wer soll da bitte schön zurückkehren? Heimat ist da, wo man sich ein Leben aufgebaut hat. Man kann von niemandem erwarten, dass 10, 20, 30, 40 Jahre in elenden Zuständen vor sich dahinvegetiert, in der Hoffnung, irgendwann in seine zerstörte Heimat zurückkehren zu können. Und die Kinder dieser Flüchtlinge haben überhaupt keinen Bezug zum Herkunftsland. Für eine ganze, manchmal auch zwei Generationen ist das Flüchtlingslager dann ihre "Heimat".
Selbst nach den Kriegen in Ex-Jugoslawien hat es 10-15 Jahre gedauert, bis an eine Rückkehr zu denken war. In vielen afrikanischen Staaten wäre man froh, wenn man überhaupt 10 Jahre zwischen zwei größeren Konflikten hätte. Von Extremfällen wie Afghanistan braucht man gar nicht erst anzufangen - wann soll denn da jemand zurückkehren, der zu Beginn der Stellvertreterkriege in den 80ern geflohen ist? Nach heutigem Stand der Dinge nicht vor 2050... . Und von den Palästinensern, deren Häuser im heutigen Israel standen, fangen wir besser erst gar nicht an zu reden...

Nöp: Wenn jemand fünf bis zehn Jahre an einem Ort gelebt hat, dann ist damit zu rechnen, dass er dort auch bleiben möchte. Erst recht wenn es ein junger Mensch war, für den diese 10 Jahre ggf. über 50% seiner bewussten Vergangenheit sind. Und "fünf Jahre" wird übrigens der syrische Bürgerkrieg dieses Jahr alt und ich glaube nicht, dass wir in den nächsten fünf dessen Ende sehen - geschweige denn den Aufbau einer Infrastruktur für hunderttausende Rückkehrer.
Es gibt bei Kriegsflüchtlingen nur die Optionen
1. von vorneherein dafür sorgen, dass es keinen Grund zu fliehen gibt
2. dauerhaft aufnehmen
3. klar und offen sagen, wen man wie wieso krepieren lassen will

Deutschland hat 1. konsequent vermieden. Bleiben 2. oder 3.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Januar 2016)

3 nehme ich


----------



## Woohoo (9. Januar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fehler erkannt. Aber nicht entschuldigt. Oder wie lange vorher muss man bitte schön Silvester vorher ankündigen, damit die Polizei vorbereitet ist??
> 
> An dieser Stelle eine offizielle Bekanntmachung:
> Am 31.12.2113 wird Silvester sein. Es ist größeren Ansammlungen feiernder Menschen in der Öffentlichkeit zu rechnen, darunter auch berauschte Personen mit eingeschränkter Zurechnungsfähigkeit aber erhöhtem Gewaltpotential. Die große Zahl unachtsamer Menschen könnte kriminelle Subjekte anziehen. Bitte bereiten sie sich entsprechend vor.



Laut Chef der Polizeigewerkschaft war die Polizei mit der Standard Mannschaftsstärke für Silvester am Bahnhof anwesend. Man konnte nicht mit einem solchen aufgebot von Tätern und Helfern rechnen und somit nicht in die Einsatzplanung mit einbeziehen. Warum die angebotene Verstärkung nicht genutzt wurde bleibt aber mysteriös.  Aber Verschwörung kann ich nicht glauben da ist normales Unvermögen und Fehler bei der Kommunikation sehr viel wahrscheinlicher.



> Was genau bitte schön möchte man denn mit Flüchtlingen sonst machen, außer sie aufnehmen?



Warum schauen wir dem Grauen in ganz Afrika und sonst wo zu und holen nicht direkt alle ab per Schiff, Flugzeug, etc. warum dürfen nur die bedingungslos aufgenommen werden die sich im Überlebenskampf bewährt haben. Europa kann unendlich viele Menschen aufnehmen. Warum nicht alle retten und sie abholen.


----------



## DarfVadder (9. Januar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt bei Kriegsflüchtlingen nur die Optionen
> 1. von vorneherein dafür sorgen, dass es keinen Grund zu fliehen gibt
> 2. dauerhaft aufnehmen
> 3. klar und offen sagen, wen man wie wieso krepieren lassen will
> ...



Spricht doch alles für Nummer 4:

Anderen Ländern wie z.B. der Türkei viel Geld und andere Vergünstigungen geben, damit der Großteil der Menschen gar nicht erst bei uns ankommt. So kann man nach außen propergieren wie viel man in die "Entwicklungshilfe" investiert wodurch die viel weniger Leute flüchten. Ein paar Leute werden dann natürlich auch aufgenommen wenn sie es trotz aller Maßnahmen bis zu uns schaffen. Und Punkt 3 würde niemals öffentlich zugegeben werden.

Und gegen die wirklichen Fluchtursachen wird man auch nur vielleicht proforma etwas machen, denn mit Frieden erzielt man keine Gewinne.


----------



## Amon (9. Januar 2016)

Interessant wer so auf Demos mit Böllern um sich wirft...

https://www.facebook.com/brainexe.verstand/videos/vb.100002546185722/920665068028357/?type=2&theater


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Das ist populistisches Geschwafel. Klar wird wohl jeder dafür sein, irgendwelche Assis die hier straffällig werden abzuschieben. Aber in der Praxis geht das aus verschiedenen Gründen dann häufig nicht:
> - viele Länder weigern sich Flüchtlinge/Asylanten zurückzunehmen, indem sie ihnen keine neuen Reisedokumente ausstellen. Ohne gültige Dokumente kann keine Ausreise stattfinden
> - in Kriegsländer oder bei Gefahr von Folter& Tod darf nicht abgeschoben werden, das verbietet unsere Verfassung
> - schieb mal nach Syrien ab. Keine sicheren Anflughäfen etc. . in der Praxis ist das nicht möglich aktuell.
> ...



Was man bei straffälligen Ausländern zusätzlich nicht vergessen darf:
Sie sind hier verurteilt, nicht im Herkunftsland. Schon allein deswegen kommt eine Abschiebung in den meisten Fällen erst nach verbüßter Strafe in Frage (es sei denn, man hat entsprechende Abkommen mit dem Zielland - was bei Flüchtlingsherkunftsländern unwahrscheinlich ist). Sonst fliegt man einen Terroristen zur Taliban 




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer nur, welche anderen Möglichkeitzn es gibt und was diese bedeuten würde. Das die Politik von Frau Merkel fragwürdig ist, unterschreibe ich, aber wer sonst? Der unerträglich Gabriel, die linken SED Verbrecher?
> Steinmeier als Kanzel zusammen mit den Grünen würde mich glücklich machen. Denn die Grünen sehe ich weiterhin als einzige  Partei mit langfristig durchdachten Strategien, wie jetzt z.B. der Vorschlag, ab 2036 auf Verbrennungsmotoren zu verzichten. Das ist grandios sinnvoll, um Forschungsgelder der Autoindustrie in langfristig sinnvolle Technik zulenken und den im Quartal denkenden Bedenkenträgern eine klare Richtung vorzugeben, die unserer Wirtschaft langfristig Absatzmärkte sichert.



Das ist grandioser Schwachsinn. Selbst mit den ambitionierten Energieplänen der Grünen haben wir bis 2036 nicht unseren stationären Energiebedarf auf erneuerbare umgestellt. Solange wir aber keinen Gesamtüberschuss an sauberem Strom haben, sind Elektroautos einfach nur rausgeschmissenes Geld. Der mit Abstand akzeptabelste nicht-erneuerbare Energieträger ist Erdgas und das lässt sich vollkommen problemlos und relativ effizient für den Antrieb von Fahrzeugen einsetzen.
Was sich dagegen überhaupt nicht problemfrei im Individualverkehr nutzen lässt, ist Strom. Akkus sind bis auf weiteres groß und schwer und sehr energieintensiv in der Herstellung (erst recht wenn man einige der exotischeren Rohstoffe umweltfreundlich abbauen würde, anstatt sie aus chinesischen Giftlöchern zu beziehen.) Ehe diese auf breiter Front die ökologische sinnvolle Alternative zu Verbrennern sind, werden noch deutlich mehr als 20 Jahre vergehen. Selbst mit einem überschuss regenerativer Energien sehe ich noch keinen Sieg der Batteriefahrzeuge, denn Biogas und synthetisches Gas lassen sich sehr gut mit vorhandener Infrastruktur (und oben erwähnten, dann schon vorhandenen! Autos) kombinieren.
Die heute in Elektroautos genutzt Technik ist eigentlich nur bei sehr kurzen Entfernungen sinnvoll. Berücksichtigt man die mögliche potentielle Wirkung der zusätzlichen Investitionen an anderer Stelle, würde ich sagen <50 km. Sonst überwiegt der zusätzliche Energieaufwand in der Herstellung (kombiniert mit geringer Lebenserwartung) die ohnehin geringe Einsparung im Fahrbetrieb. 50 km Entfernung kann ich aber auch problemlos mit einem guten Nahverkehrssystem abdecken. Die merkelsche Förderung von Elektroautos und Batterie-Infrastruktur ist somit nur eins zweis: Publicitiy-Stunt und fette Subventionierung für die Autohersteller.

Zum Glück ist es aber weiterhin nur ein kleiner (technisch inkompetenter) Teil der Grünen, die in dieses Horn stoßen, weswegen das Thema afaik nicht Bestandteil des offiziellen Parteiprograms ist.



> Ein Grundstück und Container sind billiger als angemiete Büros in Großstädten.



Container sind im Moment schweine teuer, weil die herstellende Industrie überhaupt nicht für die plötzliche Nachfrage dimensioniert ist.



> Warum sollen Flüchtlinge, die über einen Winter, über ein Kriegsjahr etc. hier sind, großartig integriert werden?



Siehe oben: Niemand ist nur über einen Winter oder ein Jahr hier.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist polemisch, aber es ist für westdeutsche Gemeinden durchaus eine erkennbare Belastung, dass mehrere Millionen aus dem Osten in den Westen gekommen sind. Dem Wohnungsmarkt z.B. ist es egal, woher die Menschen stammen. Unsere Mieten haben sich seit acht Jahren ca. verdoppelt, weil die Stadt um 50.000 Menschen gewachsen ist. Rate mal, wo die her kommen? Un d dann überleg Dir weiter, wieviel huntert Milliarden vom Westen in den Osten transferiert wurden, und warum darum z.B. Städte wie Duisburg verfallen?



Die Veruntreuung und Verschwendung von Geldern im Rahmen des Aufbau Ost ist eine Sache, aber eine Belastung der Gemeinden durch die Bevölkerungsverlagerugn ist absurd. Das war im Gegenteil eine massive Bereicherung. Schließlich sind diese Leute nicht auf staatliche Finanzierung angewiesen, bringen im Gegenteil z.T. eigenen Besitz mit, und sie ziehen in aller Regel nur dann um, wenn sie bereits einen neuen Arbeitsplatz sicher haben. Netto ist dieser Zuzug gesuchter Arbeitskräfte eine massive Bereicherung für die Gemeinden (der Wegzug umgekehrt ein massives Problem für Kleinstädte in den nicht-mehr-ganz-so-neuen Ländern!), auch wenn das dem Wohnungssuchenden natürlich auch nicht weiterhilft. Hohe Mieten sind aber eben ein Zeichen von Wohlstand, Leerstand ist es den Regionen fürchten.
Wer anders denkt kann ja aus München nach Halle* ziehen...

*bitte Stadt mit wirklich schlechten Bedingungen einsetzen, die niemand kennt - weil sie es eben nicht wert ist, gekannt zu werden 




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man nennt es Steuern, Subventionen und Gesetzgebung.



Ne. Die drei Punkte fallen traditionell in die Kategorie "Wirtschaft lenkt Staat", nicht umgekehrt 



> Sämtliche langfristigen Strategien dere Grünen waren erfolgreich:
> - Umweltschutz: Wie lebenswert ist unser Land heute. Frag dazu einfach mal Ausländer aus China, Indien, Mexiko, dfie heute in Ländern auf dem Verschmutzungsniveau unserer sechziger Jahre leben
> - EEG: grandioses Finanzierungsprojekt für neue Techniken. Hätte Merkel mit der CDU es nicht kontakariert, sondern sinnvoll weiter entwickelt, wäre unsere Solarindustrie weiterhin weltmarktführer, die Windindustrie ist es zum Glück noch.
> - Der langfristige Ausstieg aus der Kernkraft war abgestimmt und rechtlich sicher. Merkel schwenkt hin und her, ruiniert damit unsere großen EVU (Energieversorgungdsunternehmen) und erzeugt Milliarden Strafzahlung
> - ....



FULL SIGN! (Ausnahme: Merkels schwanken hat die großen Stromkonzerne nicht ruiniert, sondern ihnen Milliarden geschenkt. In ihre AKWs haben die nämlich trotzdem keinen Cent investiert -sich das sogar gesetzlich zusichern lassen im Rahmen der Brennelementesteuer-, nur die zusätzlichen Gewinne wurden eingefahren. Ruiniert hat Merkel dagegen die deutsche Solar- und große Teile der Wind-Industrie, in dem sie den heimischen Markt abgeschaltet hat)
Ergänzen würde ich auf alle Fälle noch die Agrarwende.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Google:
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Google_Driverless_Car
> 
> Die deutsche Industrie scheint die Entwicklung zu verschlafen.



Mercedes hatte schon zur Jahrtausendwende marktreife Selbstfahrsysteme und kann die jetzt offensichtlich sehr kurzfristig wieder herausholen. Auch auf Zuliefererseite ist afaik Bosch sehr aktiv. Ehe die Gesetzgebung soweit ist, dass man selbstfahrende Autos vermarkten kann, dürfte Deutschland etwaige Rückstände aufgeholt haben.



> Ein Elektroauto zu bauen ist keinesfalls einfacher, als einen Verbrenner zu nutzen. Es sind neue Fahrzeuge und Du kannst alte Fabriken, alte Zulieferer, alte Logistikkonzepte und alte Montagekonzepte in die Tonne treten. Wir nehmen aktuell vorhandene Fahrzeuge und implementieren irgendwie einen Elektroantrieb. Das ist ein böser Fehler. Den BMW i3 muss ich nochmal in Ruhe vom Karosseriekonzept her bewerten. Habe ich bisher nicht weiter verfolgt. Darum habe ich BMW oben auch nicht weiter bewertet. Da sehe ich der Entwicklung gespannt zu.



? Also das einzig neue, dass ich bislang an jeglicher Form von Elektroautos neben dem Antriebs-/Energiespeichersystem gesehen habe, sind ein paar neue Konzepte zur Raumnutzung, wo sich Designer ohne Mitteltunnel austoben konnten. Mit meist fragwürdigen Ergebnissen hinsichtlich Raumeffizienz und Aerodynamik und, mit Ausnahme gelegentlicher vorn liegender Kofferräume, zu 100% im Rahmen dessen, was auch mit Verbrennern möglich ist.
Das man Werke für Verbrennungsmotoren und vorraussichtlich auch für PWK-Getriebe schließen kann, sobald Batterien das Leistungsgewicht von Benzin und den Preis eines Verbrenner-Antriebsstrangs erreichen und sobald ein Überschuss an sauberen Strom besteht, stimmt natürlich. Aber die Motorenproduktion macht nur einen kleinen Teil aller Werke und Arbeitsplätze aus, neue hochtechnisierte Produktionslinien werden bevorzugt nahe an der Entwicklung/im Stammland eingeführt (also hier) und die genannten Bedingungen werden wohl auf absehbare Zeit nicht erreicht werden.



> Wo isat der Bogen zum Thema? AfD und Pegida helfen uns keinen Funken im globalisierten Geschehen des Weltmarktes. Es sind die alten Bedenkenträger, die ohne Blick nach vorne den Status Quo erhalten wollen. Stillstand bedeutet Rückschritt und im Turbokapitalismus den Tod. Darum lehne ich, unabhängig von humanitären Fragen, diese beiden Gruppierungen entschieden ab.



Neben Stillstand/Konservatismus kann man auch noch einmal gesondert auf (Selbst-)Isolation hinweisen. Ostblock, Kuba, Nordkorea, Iran, Kamodscha - die Liste von Wirtschaftsregionen, die isoliert mit der Weltwirtschaft mithalten wollten/mussten besteht sehr einschlägig aus verlierern.




Split99999 schrieb:


> Na  ja, Threshold hat den Waffenexport erwähnt und auf den sind wir  angewiesen. Von Waffenlieferungen in Krisenregionen sollten wir  natürlich absehen oder nur Schutzausrüstung und harmlose Dinge wie etwa  Jeeps liefern. Soweit ich das mitbekommen habe, liefern wir an bestimmte fragwürdige Staaten auch nur noch Waffen, um bereits gemachte Verträge zu erfüllen.



Verträge, die gemacht wurden, als die fragwürdigen Staaten genauso fragwürdig waren, wie heute. Verträge, die in gleicher Form auch heute ausgehandelt werden.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich halte z.B. eine 3-5 Klassen EU durchaus für überlegenswert:
> 1. Ein Regierungsbereich mit einheitlicher Steuer- und Außenpolitik (könnten man jetzt schon mit Deutschland, Benelux, Dänemark, Österreich und Frankreich machen)
> 2. Währungsunion und freie Wohnortwahl: Dazu dann Norwegen, Schweden, Finnland, Schottland und Irland (England will ja nicht), Italien, ...
> 3. Freie Wohnortwahl: Mit Polen, Ungarn, Tschechien, Slovakei,  Spanien, ...
> ...



Außen- kann man gut von der Steuerpolitik trennen. Eher sollte man letztere mit der Währungsunion koppeln.
Aber daran sehe ich EU-weit null Interesse. Die EU wird von Politikern aller Länder nur noch missbraucht, um andere Länder zugunsten des eigenen abzuzocken oder zu kontrollieren. Die Idee einer Gemeinschaft ist schon sehr lange abhanden gekommen.




Woohoo schrieb:


> Wenn unsere hocheffizienten Kraftwerke alte Kraftwerke ersetzen könnte es zu Verbesserungen führen.



Ohne bis in den Klimawandel-Thread hinein ausholen zu wollen:
Kohle ist der mit Abstand schädlichste fossile Energieträger. Und wir kennen mehr Gas- und Öllagerstätten, als wir uns noch zu verbrennen erlauben können. Jeder Cent, der in Kohle investiert wird, ist eine Investition in zusätzliche Klimaschädigung verglichen mit dem Minimum dessen, was wir für nicht-katastrophale Zustände schaffen müssen. Bedenkt man die Lebenszeit von Kraftwerken (50+ Jahre) ist sogar schon der Bau von Erdgaskraftwerken nur dann sinnvoll, wenn man sie für kurzfristige Regulation dimensioniert und für die Nutzung von Biogas vorbereitet. Denn Stromerzeugung lässt sich immer noch am leichtesten umstellen und eigentlichen sollten wir das binnen 15 Jahren erledigt haben, bei Wärme, Verkehr und Produktion stehen schließlich wesentlich größere Herausforderungen an und die müssen wir binnen 30-40 Jahren vollständig gemeistert haben.
Eigentlich.
[weiterer Untergangszynismus dann im passenden Thread]




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Frauenrechtler, Kirchen und Marxisten protestieren:
> Köln: Demonstrationen nach den Übergriffen von Silvester - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> _" [...] Das setzt den Ton: Er ist trotzig-heiter, die Frauen feiern auch sich  selbst. Es ist ein beeindruckender, gellend lauter Protest, [...] Nach zwanzig Minuten beginnen die obersten zwei Reihen zu schunkeln,  langsam legt sich ein kölsches Lied über den Lärm. Bald singen und  schunkeln alle. Als das Lied beendet ist, brandet noch einmal das  Pfeifen auf. Es ist ein mächtiges Zeichen des Selbstbewusstseins und des  Trotzes. [...] "
> _
> Jetzt bin ich im Gegenzug gespannt, was nach den links grün versifften Gutmenschen von den rechten (Zensur) aus gemeinsamer Demontration von NPD und AfD kommen wird. Noch klaren kann der Schulterschluss von NPD und AfD kaum gezoge_n_ werden.



Bin ich der einzige, der es merkwürdig findet, man laut, mit innigem Körperkontakt (Schunkeln) und in ausgelassen bis heiterer Stimmung gegen laute, ausgelassene Aktionen mit zuviel Körperkontakt demonstriert? 




Woohoo schrieb:


> Was ist denn rechts im Parteiprogramm der AfD? Rechte sollten ja eigentlich eine extreme Integrationspolitik fahren:
> AfD:
> 
> Wir fordern eine Neuordnung des Einwanderungsrechts. Deutschland braucht qualifizierte und integrationswillige Zuwanderung.
> ...



Klingt irgendwie 1:1 nach den PEGIDA-Forderungen und hat damit den gleichen Pferdefuß:
- Asyl finden ernsthaft politisch verfolgte. Und nur die. (Kriegsflüchtlinge aus Konflikten ohne systematische politische Verfolgung erhalten i.d.R. subsidäre Schutzformen, vor allem Duldung - weil sie nun einmal hier sind und niemand in Kriegsgebiete abgeschoben wird.)
- Wir haben keine Zuwanderungssysteme abseits des Familiennachzugs und der EU-Freizügigkeit (letztere mit eingeschränktem Zugang zum Sozialsystem)
- Für Spitzenkräfte gibt es bereits Sonderregelungen
Das heißt das Parteiprogramm fordert eigentlich mehr Zuwanderung, in dem zusätzlich eine Migrationsmöglichkeit für mittelqualifizierte nicht-EUler, außerdem fordert es den die Öffnung des deutschen Arbeitsmarktes für weitere Billigarbeitskräfte.

Das ist genau das Gegenteil dessen, was die AfD-Führungskräfte derzeit in Reden folgen und zeugt somit vor allen Dingen von einem: Politischer Inkompetenz. Da in den letzten Monaten der wirtschaftsliberale Gründungsteil der AfD sich immer weiter zurückgezogen hat, während die Fremdenfeindlichen Teile immer mehr an Einfluss gewinnen und vor allem die entsprechend dominierten Landesverbände (Sachsen, Thüringen,...) mit Abstand die besten Umfragewerte erhalten, würde ich aber zur Bundestagswahl eine Korrektur dieses afaik etwas älteren Programs warten.
Mal gucken, ob die AfD dann ein durchdachtes Zuwanderungskonzept vorlegt - oder rechte Parolen.




Woohoo schrieb:


> Laut Chef der Polizeigewerkschaft  war die übliche Polizeipräsenz für Silvester vorhanden. Ansonsten war man halt überfordert und unterbesetzt. Und man hatte nicht mit sowas gerechnet anders als bei Fussballveranstaltungen etc..



Nach Aussagen so ziemlicher aller Quellen, die ich bislang gesehen habe, fing zumindest das herumschmeißen mit Feuerwerkskörpern schon am frühen Abend an. Das heißt ab diesem Zeitpunkt war die Polizei nicht mehr in der Lage, deutsches Recht durchzusetzen und Dritte vor möglichen körperlichen Schäden zu schützen. Mehrere Stunden später am späten Abend sollen die erste Hilfesuchenden (Taschendiebstähle, sexuelle Belästigung, Bedrängung) von der Polizei mangelnde Hilfe erhalten haben. Zu diesem Zeitpunkt hatten die anwesenden Kräfte kapituliert. Und noch einmal mehrere Stunden später hatte die Kölner Polizei NOCH IMMER IN KEINSTER WEISE REAGIERT! Die Kölner Domplatte war spätestens zum hereinbrechen der Nacht de facto rechtsfreier Raum und niemand hat etwas gemacht. Das hat nichts mit Vorbereitung zu tun. Für solche Fälle gibt es Notfallbereitschaften, überregionale gegenseitige Unterstützung oder schlichtweg die Möglichkeit, eigentlich beurlaubte Beamte einzuberufen, die um 8 Uhr abends wohl noch nicht mehrheitlich besoffen unterm Tisch gelegen haben.
NICHTS. Rein gar NICHTS. wurde in dieser Hinsicht unternommen.

WIESO?



> Und die CSU soll jetzt auch schon rechts sein?



Die Union, der rechtester Teil klar die CSU ist, hatte lange Zeit den Anspruch, dass es "rechts von ihre keine demokratische Partei mehr gibt". Also laut selbstdefinition die rechteste Partei, alles danach wäre rechtsrextrem.
(Ich will nicht sagen, dass ich diese Einteilung für sinnvoll erachte - aber ja, die CSU reicht ganz klar ins rechte Spektrum und es ist lange her, dass sie nicht-rechte Themen oben auf die Tagesordnung geschrieben hat. Ich erinnere z.B. an den letzten Wahlkampf mit der "Ausländermaut".)


----------



## Amon (9. Januar 2016)

> Denn die Grünen sehe ich weiterhin als einzige  Partei mit langfristig  durchdachten Strategien, wie jetzt z.B. der Vorschlag, ab 2036 auf  Verbrennungsmotoren zu verzichten.



Das meinst du doch nicht wirklich ernst?! Oder etwa doch? Diese vaterlandsverräterischen Öko-Fantasten?! Deren ehemalige Vorsitzende nicht mal weiss was im Grundgesetz steht? Die hinter einem Transparent hergelaufen ist auf dem "Nie wieder Deutschland" stand? Eine Partei die Sex mit Kindern entkriminalisieren wollte?! Vom steinewerfenden ehemaligen Außenmnister rede ich jetzt erst gar nicht. Oder der Typ der behauptet dass alle Männer potentielle Vergewaltiger sind und damit die Opfer von Köln massiv verhöhnt und alle Männer unter Generalverdacht stellt!


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. Januar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Das meinst du doch nicht wirklich ernst?! Oder etwa doch? Diese vaterlandsverräterischen Öko-Fantasten?! Deren ehemalige Vorsitzende nicht mal weiss was im Grundgesetz steht? Die hinter einem Transparent hergelaufen ist auf dem "Nie wieder Deutschland" stand? Eine Partei die Sex mit Kindern entkriminalisieren wollte?! Vom steinewerfenden ehemaligen Außenmnister rede ich jetzt erst gar nicht. Oder der Typ der behauptet dass alle Männer potentielle Vergewaltiger sind und damit die Opfer von Köln massiv verhöhnt und alle Männer unter Generalverdacht stellt!


Du hast den Veggie-Day vergessen oder gleich die Abschaffung des Stroms... 
Das was die Grünen machen grenzt fast schon an Ökofanatismus und Menschenhass (Selbsthass).


interessierterUser schrieb:


> - EEG: grandioses Finanzierungsprojekt für neue Techniken. Hätte Merkel mit der CDU es nicht kontakariert, sondern sinnvoll weiter entwickelt, wäre unsere Solarindustrie weiterhin weltmarktführer, die Windindustrie ist es zum Glück noch.
> - Der langfristige Ausstieg aus der Kernkraft war abgestimmt und rechtlich sicher. Merkel schwenkt hin und her, ruiniert damit unsere großen EVU (Energieversorgungdsunternehmen) und erzeugt Milliarden Strafzahlung
> - ....


Stimmt, teuren Strom aus dem EU-Ausland zu importieren in dem neue Atomkraftwerke gebaut werden ist wirtschaftlich sehr sinnvoll.
Die einzige Energietechnologie in die man jetzt mal endlich mehr Forschungsgelder stecken sollte ist die Fusionsenergie.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (9. Januar 2016)

Ich vermisse 50 Euro pro Liter Benzin, autofreie Montage, Dienstage, Mittwoche, Donnerstage und Freitage, Helmpflicht für Fußgänger, Hosenverbot für Männer und die Umwandlung von Kirchen in buddhistische Tempel in eurer Offtopic-Märchenstunde 




Sparanus schrieb:


> 3 nehme ich



Na dann schieß mal los. Ich bin auf dein Konzept gespannt. Wärst der erste, der sich damit öffentlich der Diskussion stellt, anstatt verlogen vermeintlich rationale Forderungen aufzustellen und deren wahre Konsequenzen zu verschweigen.




Woohoo schrieb:


> Laut Chef der Polizeigewerkschaft war die Polizei mit der Standard Mannschaftsstärke für Silvester am Bahnhof anwesend. Man konnte nicht mit einem solchen aufgebot von Tätern und Helfern rechnen und somit nicht in die Einsatzplanung mit einbeziehen. Warum die angebotene Verstärkung nicht genutzt wurde bleibt aber mysteriös.  Aber Verschwörung kann ich nicht glauben da ist normales Unvermögen und Fehler bei der Kommunikation sehr viel wahrscheinlicher.



Mit Verschwörungen bin ich auch sehr vorsichtig und meine ganz private Interpretation läuft auch eher auf ernsthaft bedenkliche Inkompetenz, latenten Rassismus und rechte Hetze hinaus.



Spoiler



*räusper*
Man nehme eine zu kleine Gruppe überarbeiteter Polizisten, die keinen Bock auf den Scheißjob Silvester-Hauptbahnhof haben und die auf abgelehnte Bitten um Unterstützung mit genauso viel Ablehnung gegenüber ihrer eigentlichen Aufgaben reagieren und von vorneherein sehr wenig gegen klar vorhandene Gesetzesverstöße unternehmen - wohlwissend dass jemand, der das schmeißen von Feuerwerk zu Silvester verbieten will, bitte in Überzahl anrücken sollte. Die lassen wir jetzt auf den üblichen, imho inakzeptablen aber von der Mehrheitsgesellschaft, meinem Gefühl nach gerade traditionell orientierten Personen, tollerierten Silvestermod: Eher junge, gut alkoholisierte Männer, für die Frauen Freiwild sind. Und ein paar Frauen, die das einfach nicht kapieren und sich von entfernten "Freunden" mitschleifen lassen. Ein erhöhter Anteil von Personen mit Migrationshintergrund jeglicher Art ist zu erwarten, denn meist sind es eher arme Leute, die Silvester auf der Straße feiern - und dank unser tollen Gesellschaft sind Migranten in den ärmeren Schichten überrepräsentiert. Dazu kommen ein paar Passanten, die nicht minder unfähig in Beurteilung der Situation sind und nun einmal zum Bahnhof wollen.
In der Summe haben wir jetzt also mehrere Fälle sexueller Belästigung, die im fortgeschrittenen Stadium der Silvesternacht sicherlich die erstaunlich weit reichende juristische Definition von "Vergewaltigung" erfüllen. Außerdem haben wir ein paar Fälle von Körperverletzung.

Es tritt auf: Eine gut organisierte Gruppe (10-20) Kleinkrimineller, die die europaweit beliebte Kombination von Ablenkung und Taschendiebstahl praktizieren. Auch hier ist rein statistich ein Migrationshintergrund zu erwarten - arme Leute werden eher kleinkriminell, enge Familienstrukturen fördern Gruppenbildung und Ausgrenzung aus der Mehrheitsgesellschaft senkt Hemmschwellen.
In der Summe haben wir jetzt zusätzlich eine ganze Reihe von Taschendiebstählen. Weitere Fälle von Rempeleien, Angriffen und sexueller Belästigung (bei Frau-auf-Mann ggf. von letzterem als nicht zu unangenehm empfunden, das wäre jedenfalls die typische Methode) dürften auch hinzukommen.

Jetzt lassen wir das ganze zwei drei Tage Köcheln. In dieser Zeit werden die Diebstähle angezeigt und auch einige Fälle der Köperverletzung und sexuellen Belästigung. Außerdem schreiben ein paar aufgrund der besonders unangenehmen Ereignisse angepisste Polizisten ihre Berichte - und ggf. nicht nur interne. Sowas erzählt man auch weiter. Gemeinsamkeit all dieser Berichte: Es kommen viele Personen mit Migrationshintergrund darin vor. Die Beschreibung "nordafrikanisch bis arabisch" spricht dabei schon Bände, denn die ursprüngliche Bevölkerung Mauretaniens hat nicht wirklich viel gemeinsam mit der des Oman. Vermutlich würden die Augenzeugen also alles von Pakistan bis Madeira so beschreiben, solange der Teint dunkel genug ist. Selbst wenn es sich um eine gut gebräunte Person handelt, die rumänische Wurzeln und seit drei Generationen einen deutschen Pass hat.

Es hören zu:
- Journalisten, die bis zur CSU-Klausur rein gar nichts und bis Mitte Januar traditionell nichts wichtiges zu berichten haben. Ist eben saure Gurkenzeit anfang des Jahres.
- Rechte, die sowieso immer eifrig auf Berichte über kriminielle "Migranten" reagieren.

Es folgen:
Eher substanzlose Meldungen in den konventionellen Medien, aus denen man eigentlich nur lernen kann, dass ein Griff an die richtige (bzw. falsche) Körperstelle Anlass für eine Anzeige wegen Vergewaltigung sein soll. Und welcher Tätertyp man diese zuschreiben sollte, wenn man am 31.12. in Köln war. Und natürlich Online-Diskussionen, in denen die Zahl der vor Ort anwesenden, die unbrauchbaren ethnischen Beschreibungen und die gemeinübliche, vom juristischen Begriff abweichende Einschätzung eines Teils der angezeigten Straftaten vermischt werden zu "1000de Syrer vergewaltigen koordiniert jedem in Köln und bald auch im weiten Umkreis um jedes Asylbewerberheim".

=>
#Skandal
(und weitere Anzeigen und weitere Leute, die die Berichterstattung im Sinne ihrer politischen Position beeinflussen)



Fakt ist aber, dass die Kölner Polizei grandios versagt hat und dass es jetzt Kriegsopfer sind, die den Ärger dafür abbekommen.




DarfVadder schrieb:


> Spricht doch alles für Nummer 4:
> 
> Anderen Ländern wie z.B. der Türkei viel Geld und andere Vergünstigungen geben, damit der Großteil der Menschen gar nicht erst bei uns ankommt. So kann man nach außen propergieren wie viel man in die "Entwicklungshilfe" investiert wodurch die viel weniger Leute flüchten. Ein paar Leute werden dann natürlich auch aufgenommen wenn sie es trotz aller Maßnahmen bis zu uns schaffen. Und Punkt 3 würde niemals öffentlich zugegeben werden.
> 
> Und gegen die wirklichen Fluchtursachen wird man auch nur vielleicht proforma etwas machen, denn mit Frieden erzielt man keine Gewinne.



Die dauerhafte Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen in anderen Ländern zu stimulieren würde ich zu 2. zählen.
Das durch eine Festigung fragwürdiger Machthaber wie Erdogan zu machen, ist aber genau das Gegenteil von 1..
Mal gucken, wann wir statt syrischen Kurden türkische Kurden aufnehmen müssen. Oder sollen die dann in den Irak, nachdem sich der IS in Assads-Machtgebiet eingemietet hat?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Januar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...Das ist grandioser Schwachsinn. Selbst mit den ambitionierten Energieplänen der Grünen haben wir bis 2036 nicht unseren stationären Energiebedarf auf erneuerbare umgestellt. ..)


Ich kenne  Deinen Bildungshintergrund nicht, darum weiss ich nicht, an welcher Stelle ich ansetzen soll. Aber glaube mir, es ist kein Schwachsinn.

- Ziel war, bis 2020 50% des Strombedarfes durch EE decken: Das werden wir erreichen. Was wie eine absurde Vision grüner Spinner wirkte wird eher erreicht werden.
- Weiterer Ausbau. Bis ca. 70% durchschnittlicher EE-Anteil wird es ohne Speicherung funktionieren, Stromnetze stabil zu halten, wenn man von trägen Kern- und Braunkohlekraftwerken hin zu flexiblen Gaskraftwerken wechselt.
- Für die Privatnutzung taugen jetzt schon Solarzelle auf dem Dach und Elektroauto vor der Tür. Geregelt werden müssen noch die Kosten für die Durchleitung vom Dach zum Auto auf dem Parkplatz des Arberitgebers. Johnson Controls z.B. rüstet längst schon Firmenparkplätze mit E-Steckdosen aus, VW in kleinem Massstab auch, andere Firmen werden nachziehen.
- Von Gasantrieben halte ich viel, daran forschte ich länger. Solange man aber bei relativ sauberen Lambda 1 Konzepten mit Katalystor bleibt, ist der Wirkungsgrad auch nicht optimal, nutzt man die mögliche Zündgrenze und betreibt den Motor weit im Lambda 2,5 Bereich, wird der Wirkungsgrad grandios, aber die Stickoxide bekommt man nicht mehr herausgefiltert ohne Harnstoffeinspitzung. Das ist für Autobahnfahrten egal, in der Stadt aber tabu.
- Batterien lassen sich natürlich rezykeln, es ist aber relativ energieaufwendig. Das Lithium ist aber problemlos heraus zu lösen.
- Fahr einen Tesla Model S um aktuelle Serienreife zu erfahren. Mach es bitte, miete einen, fahr ein Wochenende und bewerte dann
- Dieser 2002 im Labor hergestellt Batterietyp ist kurz vor der Serienreife, da warte ich schon lange drauf. Damit wird Tesla den Markt übernehmen und genau das rechtfertigt den aktuellen Börsenwert: Batterie: Mehr Power dank NanorÃ¶hren - Spektrum der Wissenschaft

Das nur als minimal Input zum Thema EE, das könnten wir abendfüllend fortsetzend, aber es zeigt unsere wirklichen offenen Fragen. Es sind nicht die Flüchtlinge, aber dieses Thema lähmt hier alles. Die AfD besetzt relativ irrelevante Themen des Tages. Uns Zukunft werden mit anderen Fragen beantwortet und da kommt von den rechten Nullen gar nicht.



Amon schrieb:


> Das meinst du doch nicht wirklich ernst?! Oder etwa  doch? Diese vaterlandsverräterischen Öko-Fantasten?! Deren ehemalige  Vorsitzende nicht mal weiss was im Grundgesetz steht? Die hinter einem  Transparent hergelaufen ist auf dem "Nie wieder Deutschland" stand? Eine  Partei die Sex mit Kindern entkriminalisieren wollte?! Vom  steinewerfenden ehemaligen Außenmnister rede ich jetzt erst gar nicht.  Oder der Typ der behauptet dass alle Männer potentielle Vergewaltiger  sind und damit die Opfer von Köln massiv verhöhnt und alle Männer unter  Generalverdacht stellt!


- Vaterlandsverräter: Falls Du es vergessen hast, die Zukunft heisst Europa und nicht mehr Kleinstaaterei. Mein Vaterland wäre übrigens das Königreich Hannover, was soll Deutschland sein?
- Du meinst dieses komische Youtube-Video, in dem jeder Blödsinn erzählte? Natürlich können bei uns auch Östereicher politisches Asly bekommen, wenn es im Einzelfall angemessen ist. Friedrich erzählt Schwachsinn
- Richtig, nie wieder die Fratze vom Deutschen Mob. Nie wieder. Das NSDAP Gesocks ist so etwas von widerwärtig gewesen und das Neonazi Gesocks ist noch widerwärtiger. Das sollte jeder treue und stolze Deutsche unterstützen, der nicht möchte, dass dieses Land zur Ziegenweide zurückgebombt wird.
- Es ging nicht um Kinder, es ging um Jugendlich. Wo ist denn Deiner Meinung nach die sinnvolle Grenze für Sex unter eineinader? Ab 25, ab 21, ab 18, ab 16? Sollte es allgemein geregelt werden, oder sollte Freiwilligkeit mit gelten? Wenn man Fragen nicht versteht, sollte man sich mit Bewertungen zurück halten. 16 jährige sind keine Kinder. Ich begrüße das nicht, aber darüber zu diskutieren, finde ich in Ordnung.
- Fischer hat Steine geschmissen, ja, hat er. Abr was ist er heute? Willst Du jedem menschen die Weiterentwicklung absprechen? Willst Du also jedem, der sich als Jugendlicher ein Hakenkreuz auf den Leib tätovierte den Kopf abschlagen, auch wenn er heute mit 50  gestandener und geschätzer Mitbürger ist? Absurd....


----------



## Framinator (9. Januar 2016)

Was ich mich frage. Heute ging die Polizei ja mit Wasserwerfern gegen die Demonstranten vor. Ich verstehe das nicht. Vielleicht bin ich zu blöd dafür. Wo war die Polizei am Silvester? Und die waren ja da (Die Polizisten.). Wo waren am Silvester die Wasserwerfer? Krank. Einfach nur KRANK.

Sogar Polizistinen in zivil wurden betatscht und ausgeraubt. Wo leben wir eigentlich? Sick.

Ich finde es einfach nur beschämend wie Demonstranten behandelt werden und offensichtliche Straftäter behandelt werden. Ich finde das ungeheuerlich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Januar 2016)

Framinator schrieb:


> Was ich mich frage. Heute ging die Polizei ja mit Wasserwerfern gegen die Demonstranten vor. Ich verstehe das nicht. Vielleicht bin ich zu blöd dafür. Wo war die Polizei am Silvester? Und die waren ja da (Die Polizisten.). Wo waren am Silvester die Wasserwerfer? Krank. Einfach nur KRANK.
> 
> Sogar Polizistinen in zivil wurden betatscht und ausgeraubt. Wo leben wir eigentlich? Sick.


Es wäre schön gewesen, heute zu erleben, was aufgeklärte weisse Männer mit hohem Bildungsstand tun, wenn sie mit unterschiedlicher Meinung aufeinander treffen. Wenn es heute so wenig Polizei und so wenig Eingreifen wie Silvester gegeben hätte, hätten wir ganz sicher erleben können, wie friedlich deutsche Männer mit einander aus kommen. Das wäre ein Zeichen für die Welt gewesen. Oder wäre es ohne Polizei in ähnlichen Gewaltorgien eskaliert, wie in der Silvesternacht? Ich bin mir da nicht sicher. Warum hat die Polizei letzte Woche vorhandene und zum Abruf bereitstehende Polizisten nicht eingesetzt, warum nur? Um welches Ziel ging es?


----------



## Framinator (9. Januar 2016)

Ich weiss nicht. Verfolgt die Merkel eine Agenda? Das ist mir alles nicht geheuer. Und das ist meine Meinung!

Keiner widerspricht Merkel. Was ein Zirkus. Theater. Wir leben in einer Merkel Monarchie. Leider.

Das ist das was mein Herz sagt. Und das Herz hat meistens recht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Januar 2016)

Ich glaube nicht, dass der Polizeipräsident und seine Direktoren sowie deren Hauptkommisare Anweisungen von Frau Merkel bekommen haben. Das war deren eigene Entscheidung.


----------



## Framinator (10. Januar 2016)

Ich weiss nur das unverhältnismässig gehandelt wird. Wer ist hier eigentlich Flüchtling und wer Einheimischer? Macht euch alle mal Gedanken. Ich mache mir schon sehr lange Gedanken.

Da steckt für mich ein Plan dahinter. Stichwort Einreisepolitik. Und ich bin nicht rechts! Ich bin ein besorgter Bürger!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Januar 2016)

Framinator schrieb:


> Da steckt für mich ein Plan dahinter.


An was denkst Du genau?


----------



## Framinator (10. Januar 2016)

Das die Merkel eine Marionette ist. Der Hochfinanz. Klar sind das keine "Facharbeiter" das sind Billiglöhner mehr nicht! Die können ja noch nicht mal Deutsch! Für was sind die sonst zu gebrauchen? Ausserdem soll die Gesellschaft gespalten werden um den Ausbau der Überwachung voranzutreiben. Und das Militär wird profitieren. Was sollen wir in Syrien oder in Mali? SCHWACHSINN!

Kaputte Welt mehr nicht! Endkapitalismus at its best!

Ich könnte noch viel mehr schreiben aber macht euch alle mal selbst Gedanken.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> - Vaterlandsverräter: Falls Du es vergessen hast, die Zukunft heisst Europa und nicht mehr Kleinstaaterei.


Nur will keiner in Europa, außer ein paar linker und grüner Deutscher einen Staat Europa. Wollen es diese Leute dann lieber wieder auf die militärische Weise versuchen ?
Und es ging den Grünen nicht um Sex untereinander sondern um Sex zwischen Erwachsenen und Kindern und das ist zurecht strafbar !


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Januar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Nur will keiner in Europa


Komisch, geschmiedet wurde es von Schmidt-Giscard d'Estaing sowie Kohl-Mitterand. Grüne und Spinner erkenne ich dabei wenig.



Framinator schrieb:


> Das die Merkel eine Marionette ist.


Es liegt doch an uns, die CDU/CSU einfach abzuwählen. Es ist ein Kreuz


----------



## Framinator (10. Januar 2016)

Europa ist auch ein Plan der Hochfinanz und seit dem "Fall" Griechenland sollte das auch jeder wissen. Es gibt viele die beschweren sich über Russland aber was geht denn bei uns ab? Alles Konsumzombies und verblödete Schafe. Man wacht auf verdammt!

Merkel verhält sich wie eine Alleinherrscherin! Das muss man doch erkennen!

NSA, Kriege, Griechenland Spionage Flüchtlinge und und und. Alles geht auf Merkels Führung. Wie verblödet sind wir Deutschen eigentlich?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Komisch, geschmiedet wurde es von Schmidt-Giscard d'Estaing sowie Kohl-Mitterand. Grüne und Spinner erkenne ich dabei wenig.


Nur lag da kein Fokus auf die VSE...
Und die EU wird nicht mehr lange existieren, auch wenn es einige in Deutschland nicht wahrhaben wollen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Januar 2016)

Framinator schrieb:


> ...


Alles älter als Merkel und andere Verursacher

NSA - siehe einfach mal diesen Fall: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Echelon
Kriege - Jougoslawien war  der erste Sündenfall: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Auslandseinsätze_der_Bundeswehr
Griechenland - Da sehe ich Goldmann Sachs mit gefälschten Gutachten zu  Griechenland, aber was hat Merkel davon? Die Aufnahme Griechenlands war  2000 Beitrittsbetrug: Griechenland kommt ohne Schaden davon - manager magazin
Flüchtlinge - Da sehe ich die USA, die sämtliche Länder um die EU  destabiliert. Von Lybien bis Syrien und dann hoch in die Ukraine.  US-Historiker: Die USA zerstÃ¶ren Europa– DEUTSCHE WIRTSCHAFTS NACHRICHTEN



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Nur lag da kein Fokus auf die VSE...


????? 
Vancouver Stock Exchange
Virtual Storage Extended
Verbund Sozialtherapeutischer Einrichtungen
 ????
https://www.google.de/search?q=vse


----------



## Framinator (10. Januar 2016)

Die Merkel setzt das weiter was von ihr verlangt wird. Falls du es noch nicht gerafft hast es ist egal was man wählt wenn die Wurzel der Politik verfault ist. Der nächste Kanzler/in wird genauso die Agenda der Hochfinanz durchsetzen. In Brüssel laufen mehr Lobbyisten als Politiker rum. das sagt alles. TTIP wird abgelehnt 250.000 Demonstranten sagen das aus. Der Gabriel lacht. MACH DIE AUGEN AUF!

Die Frechheit ist wie wir uns gegenüber Russland verhalten. Wir sollten mal nen schmalen Fuss machen und keinen auf dicke Hose.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Januar 2016)

Framinator schrieb:


> Der nächste Kanzler/in wird genauso die Agenda der Hochfinanz durchsetzen.


Wer mag das sein? Kannst Du es konkretiesieren, oder sind es die Eltern des Spagettimonsters?

Wer will uns verbieten, die Linken zu Wahlsiegern zu machen? Oder hälst Du Katja Kipping auch
für ein korrumpiertes Mitglied der Hochfinanz-Mafia? Jetzt verstehe ich. Die AfD wird von der
Hochfinanz finanziert, um unser Wahlergebnis zu manipulieren. MACHT DIE AUGEN AUF!


----------



## Framinator (10. Januar 2016)

Ich werde die DM Deutsche Mitte wählen. Die werden zwar nicht regieren aber da kann ich vertreten das ich meine Stimme abgebe. Alle regierenden inklusive AFD überzeugen mich nicht.

Alle die jetzt an der Macht sind das sind für mich Volksverräter.

Christoph Hörstel. Einfach mal anhören den Mann. Der hat nen Plan.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Januar 2016)

Mir ist vieles zu extrem, aber im Kern sehe ich einiges ähnlich:
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Christoph_Hörstel

Krieg nährt den Krieg. Das die arabische Welt von der westlichen
massiv unterdrückt wird, halte ich für plausible. Ich sehe nur nicht
den Kreis derer, die dahinter steckt. es sind zu viele, die Interesse
daran haben und sich darum lose verbinden. Die arabische Welt
 zerlegt sich aber gegenseitig. Das wir nicht befrieden, sondern Öl
ins Feuer kippen, wenn ich mit "wir" die westliche Welt zusammen
fasse, sehe ich auch so.

Aber dazu passt es nicht, die Flüchtlinge in Europa aufzunehmen.
Die Hochfinanz, was immer das sein soll, hat nichts davon, wenn
Europa zerbricht.


----------



## Framinator (10. Januar 2016)

Geh mal auf youtube und höre ihn dir mal an. Ich finde das alles schlüssig was er von sich gibt. Er hat mich überzeugt.

Und dann bilde dir deine Meinung.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Januar 2016)

> Na dann schieß mal los. Ich bin auf dein Konzept gespannt. Wärst der erste, der sich damit öffentlich der Diskussion stellt, anstatt verlogen vermeintlich rationale Forderungen aufzustellen und deren wahre Konsequenzen zu verschweigen.


Wie gesagt, es hilft nicht wenn wir Leute aufnehmen, das löst die Lage nicht. Bei gesellschaftlichen Umwälzungen
sterben Leute, das passiert halt, es ist auch hier in Europa passiert. Wir sind nicht schuld daran.
Oder um die Internationale zu zitieren
>>Uns aus dem Elend zu erlösen können wir nur selber tun<<


> Die arabische Welt zerlegt sich aber gegenseitig.


Das ist der Punkt und wir sollten sie machen lassen, entweder sie lösen ihre Probleme
oder sie sterben elendig, es liegt in ihrer Hand. Deswegen eigentlich keine Einmischung.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber dazu passt es nicht, die Flüchtlinge in Europa aufzunehmen.
> Die Hochfinanz, was immer das sein soll, hat nichts davon, wenn
> Europa zerbricht.



Es gibt genug Speukulanten die daran verdienen würden wen die EU auseinander bricht, Kurse fallen und andere dafür steigen.
Im Grunde das gleiche Prinzip wie bei der Spekulation auf Lebensmittelpreise:

Spekulation mit Lebensmitteln

Das Prinzip läuft aufs gleiche hinaus. 
Es geht heute nur noch ums Geld und Spekulationen für das große Geld, Konsequenzen und Menschen sind dabei zimlich egal, genauso wie politische Stabilität, sozialer Frieden und Gerechtigkeit.
Die Menschen die von einem zerbrechen Europas profitieren, die von solchen Flüchtlingswellen profitieren und darauf an der Börse spekulieren haben sowieso meist mehrere Wohnsitze und genug Geld um sich um die Konsequenzen nicht scheren zu müssen...


----------



## Amon (10. Januar 2016)

> - Vaterlandsverräter: Falls Du es vergessen hast, die Zukunft heisst  Europa und nicht mehr Kleinstaaterei. Mein Vaterland wäre übrigens das  Königreich Hannover, was soll Deutschland sein?



Europa ist die Zukunft? Das ich nicht lache! Europa ist gescheitert! Niemand, wirklich NIEMAND will diese "Vereinigten Staaten von Europa" mit einer Regierung in Brüssel von denen diese Spinner träumen. Sieht man jetzt schon gut an den ehemaligen Ostblockstaaten die gestrichen die Schnauze voll haben von der Überflutung mit illegalen Einwanderern die ihnen die Merkel eingebrockt hat.



> - Du meinst dieses komische Youtube-Video, in dem jeder Blödsinn  erzählte? Natürlich können bei uns auch Östereicher politisches Asly  bekommen, wenn es im Einzelfall angemessen ist. Friedrich erzählt  Schwachsinn



Friedrich zitiert fast wörtlich aus dem Grundgesetz! Die Verfassung dieses Landes ist für dich also Schwachsinn! Wenn alle so denken müssen wir uns ja über die Zustände die hier gerade herrschen nicht wunder.



> - Richtig, nie wieder die Fratze vom Deutschen Mob. Nie wieder. Das  NSDAP Gesocks ist so etwas von widerwärtig gewesen und das Neonazi  Gesocks ist noch widerwärtiger. Das sollte jeder treue und stolze  Deutsche unterstützen, der nicht möchte, dass dieses Land zur  Ziegenweide zurückgebombt wird.



Das stand nicht da drauf, da drauf stand "Nie wieder Deutschland" und Deutschland hat bis jetzt noch nicht aufgehört zu existieren. Und die Ziegenweide haben wir bald hier wenn die unkontrollierte Einwanderung von 1400 Jahren gesellschaftlich zurück entwickelten nicht endlich gestoppt wird! 0,2% von denen haben anrecht auf Asyl, der Rest gehört abgeschoben!



> - Es ging nicht um Kinder, es ging um Jugendlich. Wo ist denn Deiner  Meinung nach die sinnvolle Grenze für Sex unter eineinader? Ab 25, ab  21, ab 18, ab 16? Sollte es allgemein geregelt werden, oder sollte  Freiwilligkeit mit gelten? Wenn man Fragen nicht versteht, sollte man  sich mit Bewertungen zurück halten. 16 jährige sind keine Kinder. Ich  begrüße das nicht, aber darüber zu diskutieren, finde ich in Ordnung.



Schau mal in die Cohn-Bendit Unterlagen. Ach ja, da war ja was...



> -  Fischer hat Steine geschmissen, ja, hat er. Abr was ist er heute?  Willst Du jedem menschen die Weiterentwicklung absprechen? Willst Du  also jedem, der sich als Jugendlicher ein Hakenkreuz auf den Leib  tätovierte den Kopf abschlagen, auch wenn er heute mit 50  gestandener  und geschätzer Mitbürger ist? Absurd....




Nein will ich nicht, und ich muss dem Herrn Fischer sogar zugestehen dass er als Außenminister einen sehr guten Job gemacht hat.

Und jetzt bin ich raus hier! Das lohnt einfach nicht darüber zu diskutieren mit Leuten die die Realität verkennen. Köln, Bielefeld, Stuttgart, Weil am Rhein waren erst der Anfang. Wartet ab was hier erst im Sommer los sein wird.


----------



## Framinator (10. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Speukulanten die daran verdienen würden wen die EU auseinander bricht, Kurse fallen und andere dafür steigen.
> Im Grunde das gleiche Prinzip wie bei der Spekulation auf Lebensmittelpreise:
> 
> Spekulation mit Lebensmitteln
> ...



Das ist mal ein Fullquote wert!

Menschen sind Dinge. Der Mensch ist nichts mehr wert. ICH WILL DAS NICHT!

Aber auch auf der Titanic sind die Luxuskabinen mit unter gegangen. das sollten die da oben mal bedenken.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Januar 2016)

Ich höre immer Menschen sind nichts mehr wert, warum immer von der Gegenwart reden?
Das war doch schon immer so.


----------



## Framinator (10. Januar 2016)

naja. Früher war das nicht so. Ich bin 1977 geboren und mir wurden Werte anerzogen. Respekt Hand geben usw. Die Entwicklung macht mir Angst. Ich steh auf wenn ältere in den Bus steigen und kein Platz frei ist.

Das sind alles Kleinigkeiten. Respekt vor Mitmenschen besonders Frauen sind selbstverständlich. Darüber müssen wir garnicht reden. Das ist selbstverständlich.


----------



## Woohoo (10. Januar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Wartet ab was hier erst im Sommer los sein wird.



Ich hoffe wirklich die fangen mit den Chemtrails früh genug an oder der Verfassungsschutz (ver)deckt die Sonne damit der Sommer verregnet und kalt wird. Glänzen darf im Sommer nur die Polizei durch Abwesenheit.


----------



## Framinator (10. Januar 2016)

Die Polizei. Wo waren die Wasserwerfer als Frauen übelst belästigt und teilweise vergewaltigt wurden? Das ist doch ein Albtraum! Heute waren sie da. Das ist doch alles nicht wahr. Ich kann das immer noch nicht fassen. Ein echter Horrorfilm läuft da ab.

Und das ist kein schlechter Witz. das ist alles wahr.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Januar 2016)

Haben früher die alten Leute auch generell außen gesessen, dass sie niemand neben sie setzen kann?
Ich habe eher die Erfahrung gemacht, dass Plätze zwar nicht angeboten werden aber wenn gefragt wird
gibt es nie Probleme und ich fahre täglich mit dem Bus.
Aber es wird einfach nicht gefragt und lieber gestanden als sich neben Fremde zu setzen. Selbst wenn man
außen sitzt.


----------



## Framinator (10. Januar 2016)

das sind Nebensächlichkeiten. Höflichkeiten die ich im Reflex zeige. Ich bin erzogen. Respekt vor älteren Mitmenschen. Normal für mich.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Januar 2016)

Höflichkeit in kurzen Sätzen nh?

Wie gesagt die stehen wirklich lieber und wollen selbst niemanden neben sich,
wenn jemand fragt wird natürlich Platz gemacht, aber sonst ist es mir inzwischen egal.


----------



## Ich 15 (10. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mein Vaterland wäre übrigens das Königreich Hannover, was soll Deutschland sein?


So eine Vereinigung wird es schon alleine aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Sprachen nicht  geben. Deswegen ist es schon nicht vergleichbar.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Falls Du es vergessen hast, die Zukunft heisst Europa und nicht mehr Kleinstaaterei.


Ich will dich ja nicht enttäuschen aber die Realität sieht längst anders aus. Die EU ist undemokratisch und den vorsprechenden Wohlstand gibt es auch in vielen Ländern auch nicht.

Nicht nur Polen verweigert der EU die Gefolgschaft. Die  Staatengemeinschaft verliert insgesamt an Überzeugungskraft. Was geht da  vor?



> ...Genauso feindlich schaut Ungarns Ministerpräsident Viktor Orbán auf  Brüssel, Tschechiens Präsident Miloš Zeman ("Dieses Land ist unser  Land") sowie ein Drittel der Franzosen, die unlängst für den Front  National stimmten. In Finnland ist eine Anti-EU-Partei an der Regierung  beteiligt, und im Nachbarland führen die nicht weniger  integrationsfeindlichen "Schwedendemokraten" die Meinungsumfragen an. In  den Niederlanden liegt der mephistophelische Geert Wilders mittlerweile  gleichauf mit den beiden großen Volksparteien, ebenso wie in Italien  die clowneske Anti-Establishment-Bewegung "Fünf Sterne".
> 
> Was ist rechte, was ist linke Kritik an der EU? Schwer zu sagen, wenn es letztlich beiden um dasselbe geht: den Volkswillen über eine lästig gewordene internationale Architektur zu erheben.  Der Hass auf ein EU-Kartell, das mal ökonomische, mal kulturelle Regeln  oktroyiert, verbindet Nationalisten und Sozialisten in Europa, lässt  sie mitunter sogar in eins fallen, wie in Griechenland, wo die  linksradikale Syriza eine Koalition mit der nationalchauvinistischen  Anel-Partei einging.
> 
> ...


----------



## aloha84 (10. Januar 2016)

Framinator schrieb:


> *Die Polizei. Wo waren die Wasserwerfer als Frauen übelst belästigt und teilweise vergewaltigt wurden?* Das ist doch ein Albtraum! Heute waren sie da. Das ist doch alles nicht wahr. Ich kann das immer noch nicht fassen. Ein echter Horrorfilm läuft da ab.
> 
> Und das ist kein schlechter Witz. das ist alles wahr.



Naja wo sollen die denn herkommen?
Köln hat sich ganz normal auf den Silversterabend/Nacht mit Polizei ausgestattet, von den Übergriffen wusste man ja vorher nix.
Das gestern war eine angemeldete Demonstration bei der sich im Vorfeld 900 Hooligans angekündigt haben, dass da anders geplant wurde sollte klar sein.

Man muss sich sowieso entscheiden wie es in Zukunft aussehen soll, wir wollen westliche Werte und Freiheit hochhalten --> das wird aber ebenfalls schwierig wenn an jeder Ecke ein polizist steht.
....schwierig schwierig.


----------



## DarkScorpion (10. Januar 2016)

Ich finde der Polizei kann man keinen Vorwurf erstmal machen. 
Das Einzige was man ihnen vorwerfen kann ist, dass sie keine Hundertschaft in Bereitschaft hatten. 

Gehen wir von 1000 Partys auf der Domplatte aus, und von max. 100 Tätern und ca 200 Opfern. Was haben die restlichen 700 getan?

Zugeschaut und Applaus geklatscht? 

Warum konnte nicht unbürokratisch die Bundespolizei aushelfen? 

Daran muss gearbeitet werden. Was nichts bringt, ist den Hass  bei dem kleinen Streifrnpolizisten zu suchen.

Auf der anderen Seite muss man sich aber auch fragen, wieso hatten es die Täter so leicht? Warum waren sie der Meinung das ihnen nichts passieren kann?
Hat es ihnen  die Politik mit falschen Signalen so suggeriert?
War unserer Welcome Refugees Politik vielleicht doch nicht ganz richtig?

Diese Fragen müssen gestellt beantwortet und ausgewertet werden.


----------



## Rolk (10. Januar 2016)

Auch ein lesenswerter Artikel den sich alle Nebelkerzenwerfer bzgl. der Kölner Horrornacht zu Gemüte führen sollten. Den letzten Absatz nicht vergessen.

Die Übergriffe in Köln und falsche Zahlen von der Wiesn


----------



## JePe (10. Januar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> An dieser Stelle eine offizielle Bekanntmachung:
> Am 31.12.2113 wird Silvester sein. Es ist größeren Ansammlungen feiernder Menschen in der Öffentlichkeit zu rechnen, darunter auch berauschte Personen mit eingeschränkter Zurechnungsfähigkeit aber erhöhtem Gewaltpotential. Die große Zahl unachtsamer Menschen könnte kriminelle Subjekte anziehen. Bitte bereiten sie sich entsprechend vor.



Halte ich nicht fuer uebertragbar. Es gab Berichte, dass Zettel mit uebersetzten Drohungen gefunden wurden (Klick); heute hat der Bundesminister der Justiz und fuer Verbraucherschutz nachgelegt und angedeutet, dass die Uebergriffe in Koeln und auch in anderen Staedten vorbereitet und zentral organisiert wurden (Klick). Das mag, sollte es stimmen, eine Reaktion darauf sein, dass man bislang keine "harten" terroristischen Anschlaege verwirklichen konnte und man nun die Strategie geaendert hat - statt "schmutzigen" nun "soziale" Bomben. Der Effekt waere gleichwohl derselbe: die Bevoelkerung wird gespalten (Rechte vs. Linke) oder eingeschuechtert. Ich mag der Koelner Polizei nicht vorwerfen, dass sie darauf nicht vorbereitet war.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt bei Kriegsflüchtlingen nur die Optionen
> 1. von vorneherein dafür sorgen, dass es keinen Grund zu fliehen gibt
> 2. dauerhaft aufnehmen
> 3. klar und offen sagen, wen man wie wieso krepieren lassen will
> ...



Das mag moralisch untadelig sein, realisierbar ist es hingegen kaum. Wieviele - wenn ueberhaupt - Ausgaben der "Strassenzeitung" (oder wie auch immer sie in Deiner Region heissen mag) kaufst Du einem Obdachlosen ab? Eine? Oder soviele, wie Dein Kontostand hergibt? Ich halte es fuer heuchlerisch, vom Staat zu verlangen, wozu man selbst nicht bereit ist. Und fuer gefaehrlich, vom Staat zu verlangen, wozu weite Teile der Gesellschaft (noch) nicht bereit sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Januar 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> ...Warum konnte nicht unbürokratisch die Bundespolizei aushelfen? ...


Die Situation war bekannt, eine Hundertschaft stand bereit, wurde aber abgelehnt,
An dem Punkt muss man Ansetzen.
http://www.ksta.de/koeln/sote-koelner-polizei-lehnte-unterstuetzung-ab,15187530,33482178.html


----------



## DarkScorpion (10. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Situation war bekannt, eine Hundertschaft stand bereit, wurde aber abgelehnt,
> An dem Punkt muss man Ansetzen.
> http://www.ksta.de/koeln/sote-koelner-polizei-lehnte-unterstuetzung-ab,15187530,33482178.html


Ok das wusste ich nicht. Danke für die Info


----------



## Rolk (10. Januar 2016)

Andererseits wurden nur 2/3 der ursprünglich angeforderten Kräfte bewilligt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Januar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Andererseits wurden nur 2/3 der ursprünglich angeforderten Kräfte bewilligt.


Auch das muss auf den Tisch, ja, natürlich....


----------



## Verminaard (10. Januar 2016)

Die Zahl der Anzeigen steigt bisher stetig.
Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sich die Taten innerhalb kuerzester Zeit ereignet haben.
Die Polizei muss doch mitbekommen haben das nach und nach immer mehr Opfer gibt.
Wenn die sowas wussten, wieso haben die nicht mit jedem Mittel versucht hier durchzudringen?
Damit kein Aufstand entsteht? Wurden hier gezielt Opfer in kauf genommen nur um keine Eskalation zu riskieren?

Ich kann mir gar nicht vorstellen wie sich die Opfer fuehlen muessen. Die sind hier in einem Pulk gefangen, wissen das "dort draussen" eigentlich Polizei ist, rufen um Hilfe und es wird nicht geholfen.
Die muessen doch komplett den Glauben an unser System verloren haben.
Desweiteren sehe ich das ganze Nichthandeln der Polizei als Kapitulation an der ganzen Sache an. Nicht das man den Behoeren hier einzeln Vorwuerfe machen koennte, die Weichen fuer solch ein Szenario haben
im Vorfeld Andere gesetzt.

Die Frage ist vielmehr: haben die Buerger noch Vertrauen ins System, das sie geschuetzt werden, oder sieht man die Polizei nur noch als reagierendes Organ, nach dem der Schaden da ist?
Was fuer ein Signal ist das fuer potentionell Kriminelle? "Wir koennen hier machen was wir wollen, es passiert eh nix"?

Ich habe jetzt etliche Aussagen gelesen wie: ist alles nicht so schlimm, alles nur aufgebauscht, etc etc. Wahrscheinlich noch nichts in unmittelbarer Naehe passiert.

Bei uns im Ort gab es in der Naehe von Fluechtlingsunterkuenften von kleinen offensichtlich Fluechtlingsgruppierungen Uebergriffe auf offener Straße, die zum Glueck glimpflich ausgingen, auf Frauen. Arbeitskollegin meiner Frau und Schwiegermutter eines Arbeitskollegen von mir.
Anscheinend gibts hier auch in der Umgebung sehr viel mehr Nazis, Verzeihung, besorgte Buerger, als gedacht. Saemtliche Jagt und Waffenlaeden sind wohl ziehmlich ausverkauft, was Reizgas, Pfeffersprays, Schreckschusswaffen, Verteidigungszubehoer angeht. Im Raum Paderborn gibts wohl gar nix mehr. Wir waren am Samstag nach vorherigem Telefonat in Bielefeld. Selbst da in einem großen Waffengeschaeft nur noch Restexemplare (Schreckschusswaffen), bis auf eine große unhandliche Dose Pfefferspray alles weg, keine Pfeffer oder Gasmunition mehr. Teilweise mehrwoechige Lieferzeit angegeben.
Und der Laden war gesteckt voll.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Januar 2016)

Ich will kein Deutschland in dem sich jeder bewaffnet.


----------



## Verminaard (10. Januar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich will kein Deutschland in dem sich jeder bewaffnet.



Anscheinend haben wir aktuell ein Deutschland wo die Polizei die Buerger nicht mehr schuetzen kann, obwohl sie physisch nicht mal weit weg ist.
Ist halt die Frage, was macht man als Buerger? Nach solchen Ereignissen auf die Polizei vertrauen? Die eigene Lebensweise komplett umstellen (Integration in die andere Richtung)? 
Weitermachen wie gehabt, im Hinterkopf das man, eher Frau, Gefahr laufen kann, Opfer zu werden?

Solange irgendwas woanders passiert, ist die Welt noch in Ordnung. Wenn es aber im eigenen Umfeld passiert? Mir zumindest hat es einige unruhige Momente bereitet und ich hab viel darueber nachgedacht.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Januar 2016)

Ich bleibe dabei, Bundeswehr im Inneren für den Übergang und Schusswaffengebrauch 
bei solchen Aktionen, aber auch bei Hogesa und Co


----------



## Rolk (10. Januar 2016)

Ach was. Geldhahn abdrehen und auf Lebenszeit ausweisen das Gesindel, auch bei "Kleinigkeiten". Dürfte besser wirken als jede Form von Gewalt.

Bin gespannt ob mit den aktuell geplannten Massnahmen auch nur einer der Kölner Täter abgeschoben werden könnte, wenn sie denn gefasst und verurteilt werden würden.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Januar 2016)

Das kann man bei Ausländern machen aber bei Hooligans, Nazis und Linksextremen? 
Der Staat muss zur Waffe greifen, damit es der Bürger nicht tut.


----------



## Amon (10. Januar 2016)

https://m.facebook.com/GdPVorsitzender/posts/985679094831993

Dem ist nichts hinzuzufügen.


----------



## Rolk (10. Januar 2016)

@Sparanus
Die muss man halt verknacken. Vielleicht beruhigt sich die rechte Szene auch wieder etwas, falls unsere Politik von ihrem Grössenwahn Wohlfahrtsstaat für die halbe Welt spielen zu wollen irgendwann wieder runter kommt.


----------



## floppyexe (10. Januar 2016)

Framinator schrieb:


> Die Frechheit ist wie wir uns gegenüber Russland verhalten.


Ich nicht. 
Man muss sich mal überlegen wie bekloppt die deutsche Politik ist.
Wir haben mit Russland eines der rohstoffreichsten Länder der Erde vor unsere Haustür und ziehen es dennoch vor bestimmte Rohstoffe wie Öl und Gas vom "Mond" zu holen.
Der Preis fürs Barrel Rohöl ist doch momentan nur deswegen im Keller, damit Russland sowenig wie möglich Devisen einnimmt. Wenn Sigmar "das Pack" Gabriel machen könnte was er wollte wäre der Weltmarktpreis für Erdöl bei Null! Und wir würden trotzdem geschröpft.
Und wer meint das wir immer noch 36% des gesamten Erdöls aus Russland beziehen, schläft mit den Zehen in der Steckdose.


Rolk schrieb:


> @Sparanus
> Die muss man halt verknacken.


Verknacken in Deutschland? Das ich  nicht lache. Das ist Flat- TV, Cloud, a la Card Essen, Freigang und  Wochenenurlaub. Solche Typen haben eine Haft verdient wie sie in  Thailand oder der Türkei herrscht.


----------



## Amon (10. Januar 2016)

Das ist doch genau das wovor der Ami am meisten Schiss hat. Deutsches Know-how gepaart mit russischen Rohstoffen. Die Sanktionen der EU gegen Russland schaden nur Europa und nützen den USA.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Januar 2016)

Habt ihr mal  gesehen was für Verbrecher in Russland an der Macht sind?
Bei uns sind die manchmal auf dem Niveau Steuerhinterziehung und so, aber in Russland 
ist das wie die Mafia. Waren doch letztens erst die Enthüllungen.

Ich mag die Russen auch, aber wir können nicht mit so einer Regierung zusammenarbeiten.


----------



## Woohoo (10. Januar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Habt ihr mal  gesehen was für Verbrecher in Russland an der Macht sind?
> Bei uns sind die manchmal auf dem Niveau Steuerhinterziehung und so, aber in Russland
> ist das wie die Mafia. Waren doch letztens erst die Enthüllungen.
> 
> Ich mag die Russen auch, aber wir können nicht mit so einer Regierung zusammenarbeiten.



Wir arbeiten doch sonst auch mit allen Verbrechern zusammen. Warum hier einen Unterschied machen? 



Rolk schrieb:


> @Sparanus
> Die muss man halt verknacken. Vielleicht beruhigt sich die rechte Szene  auch wieder etwas, falls unsere Politik von ihrem Grössenwahn  Wohlfahrtsstaat für die halbe Welt spielen zu wollen irgendwann wieder  runter kommt.



Deutschland will alleine die Welt retten. Sowohl beim Klima als auch bei den Flüchtlingen aus aller Welt.


----------



## floppyexe (10. Januar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Wir arbeiten doch sonst auch mit allen Verbrechern zusammen. Warum hier einen Unterschied machen?


Saudi Arabien mal als Beispiel genannt. Wir liefern reichlich Kriegsmaterial in diese Land.
Israel, der Staat besetzt widerrechtlich fremde Gebiete. Und wir liefern die U- Boote.


Woohoo schrieb:


> Deutschland will alleine die Welt retten. Sowohl  beim Klima


Und der Steuerzhler muss es mit einer neuen Abgasnorm  ausbaden.


----------



## Rolk (10. Januar 2016)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Verknacken in Deutschland? Das ich  nicht lache. Das ist Flat- TV, Cloud, a la Card Essen, Freigang und  Wochenenurlaub. Solche Typen haben eine Haft verdient wie sie in  Thailand oder der Türkei herrscht.



Damit habe ich die von Sparanus genannten Hooligans, Nazis und Linksextremen gemeint. Da besteht wenigstens eine kleine Chance das sie schon etwas für ihren Hotelaufenthalt beigesteuert haben.

Aktueller Stand:
516 Anzeigen in Köln und 133 in Hamburg. Dunkelziffer unbekannt.


----------



## Woohoo (10. Januar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Damit habe ich die von Sparanus genannten Hooligans, Nazis und Linksextremen gemeint. Da besteht wenigstens eine kleine Chance das sie schon etwas für ihren Hotelaufenthalt beigesteuert haben.
> 
> Aktueller Stand:
> 516 Anzeigen in Köln und 133 in Hamburg. Dunkelziffer unbekannt.


Ich dachte die Dunkelziffer wäre die 1000. 



floppyexe schrieb:


> Saudi Arabien mal als Beispiel genannt. Wir liefern reichlich Kriegsmaterial in diese Land.
> Israel, der Staat besetzt widerrechtlich fremde Gebiete. Und wir liefern die U- Boote.
> Und der Steuerzhler muss es mit einer neuen Abgasnorm  ausbaden.



Ja und warum dann bei Russland einen auf "wir achten die Menschenrechte o.ä." machen. Unser Außenminister musste ja in den USA nachfragen ob man die Sanktionen lockern könnte. Wurde uns aber nicht erlaubt.


----------



## Rolk (10. Januar 2016)

Gerade mitbekommen: Für 2016 werden 500.000 neue Flüchtlinge erwartet. Das ist echt aufbauend wie wir weiterhin belogen werden...


----------



## Amon (10. Januar 2016)

War teilweise von mehr als 1 Million die Rede.


----------



## Rolk (10. Januar 2016)

Aktuell laut Bamf "bis zu" 500.000 Flüchtlinge im Jahr 2016. Natürlich kann das nicht stimmen, wo bereits jetzt im Winter täglich 3000 Flüchtlinge ankommen. Schon ziemlich dreist diese Zahlenspielereien und das nach einem Jahr wie 2015, wo keine einzige Prognose lange gehalten hat.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Januar 2016)

Die CDU will die Flüchtlingszahlen bis Mitte dieses Jahres senken. Über den bekannten Deal mit der Türkei, einem besseren Schutz der EU-Außengrenzen usw.. Also sie will die Flüchtlingszahlen nicht mit einer Obergrenze, sondern mit internationalen Bemühungen herabmindern. Sollte ihr das nicht innerhalb der nächsten Monate gelingen, bleibt immer noch die Obergrenze als Notbremse. Sigmar Gabriel fordert unterdessen eine Wohnsitzauflage, damit die anerkannten Asylbewerber nicht alle in die Großstädte ziehen und wir keine Ghettoprobleme bekommen. Außerdem fordert die CSU, dass Marokko und Algerien auf die Liste sicherer Herkunftsländer gesetzt werden. Das ist eine sehr sinnvolle Maßnahme, wie ich finde. Ersten Ermittlungen zufolge handelt es sich bei den Tätern der Übergriffe von Köln überwiegend um Nordafrikaner. 

Ich wollte mich mit dem Thema eigentlich nicht mehr beschäftigen, aber das Thema beschäftigt sich mit mir. Ich krieg immer noch die Wut, wenn ich daran denke.


----------



## DarkScorpion (10. Januar 2016)

Ja der Focus gehört noch zu den wenigen großen Medien, die nicht vorbehaltlos alles political correct hinnehmen. Nein sie stellen auch unangenehme Fragen.


----------



## Amon (10. Januar 2016)

Die Obergrenze die alle so fürchten zieht das Grundgesetz schon lange. Das was also die Leute die von Politik und Medien als rechte Hetzer und Nazis betitelt wurden soll also auf einmal auf den Plan? Komisch. Aber das ist sinnlos ohne Grenzschließungen mit konsequenter Aus- und Abweisung.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Januar 2016)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Sigmar Gabriel fordert unterdessen eine Wohnsitzauflage, damit die anerkannten Asylbewerber nicht alle in die Großstädte ziehen und wir keine Ghettoprobleme bekommen.



Wen die alle in Städte ziehen haben wir kein Ghettoproblem sondern bald neue unabhängige Stadtstaaten auf deutschen Boden.


----------



## Woohoo (10. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wen die alle in Städte ziehen haben wir kein Ghettoproblem sondern bald neue unabhängige Stadtstaaten auf deutschen Boden.



Wie in der nähe von Calais das illegalen Lager.
Tempelhofer-Feld kann man doch zu einer Flüchtlingsstadt ausbauen. 

Keine Obergrenze ist in zeiten wo die Flucht so einfach wie nie zu sein scheint auch einfach nicht auszuhalten.


----------



## Verminaard (10. Januar 2016)

Was will den Gabriel machen? Die Leute lassen sich jetzt schon nicht aufhalten. Wenn sie nicht legal dort sein duerfen wo sie wollen, dann halt illegal.
Was genau hindert jetzt irgendwen von den Fluechtlingen dorthinzugehen wo er/sie will? Es wird doch sowieso alles geduldet und von Sanktionen traeumen wir nur.

Als ob das die ganzen illegalen Einwanderer nicht wuessten, das ihnen hier nix passiert. Das sie Technik nutzen sollte bekannt sein. Spaetestens seit der Schliessung der ungarischen Grenzen, wo Ersatzrouten innerhalb kuerzester Zeit
aquiriert wurden. Genauso wird es sich mit Fehlverhalten, Straftaten und den Konsequenzen daraus verhalten. 

Ist genau so ein Schwachsinn sich ueber die ganzen Osteuropaeischen Laender aufzuregen, weil diese keine Fluechtlinge aufnehmen wollen.
Ja die wuerden sowieso dort nicht hingehen, und wenn die dorthingebracht wuerden, tauchen die halt unter und gehen dort hin wo sie wollen.

Solange es genug Anreize in Deutschland gibt, wird Deutschland Wunschland NR1 sein.
Keine drohenden Abschiebungen.
Abschiebungen koennen sehr in die laenge gezogen werden.
Mehr Taschengeld.
Fast rechtsfreier Raum, speziell nach den Silverstervorfaellen. Sogar Polizisten koennen verspottet werden, ohne großartig irgendwas befuerchten zu muessen.

Solange nicht an diesen Stellschrauben gedreht wird, koennen die Entscheider noch lange ueber Obergrenzen und sonstigen Scheiss nachdenken.
Es wird einfach in der Praxis nicht anwendbar sein.


----------



## dippich (10. Januar 2016)

Wollte auch nicht mehr hier in das Forum reinschauen, weil mich diese  ständigen Relativierer, die hier von Früh bis Abend ellenlange Beiträge schreiben, stören, aber wenn Zivilcourage gefragt ist, sich wegdrehen!
Über 500 Anzeigen alleine in Köln, und dann 1 Woche Jugendarrest, eine Schande für die Opfer und die ermittelten Beamten!
Dabei ist das nur die Spitze des Eisberges, da kommt noch Diebstahl, Drogen etc. dazu, und alles wurde jahrelang der Öffentlichkeit bewusst vorenthalten!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. Januar 2016)

Es braut sich was zusammen, und die anständigen Deutschen sollten wachsam darauf achten, dass unser Land nicht noch einmal durch braunen Terror zerstört wird. Das braune Gesocks hatte seine Chance.
Neonazis: Hunderte rechte Straftäter trotz Haftbefehls auf freiem Fuß - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Amon (10. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es braut sich was zusammen, und die anständigen Deutschen sollten wachsam darauf achten, dass unser Land nicht noch einmal durch braunen Terror zerstört wird. Das braune Gesocks hatte seine Chance.
> Neonazis: Hunderte rechte Straftäter*trotz Haftbefehls auf freiem Fuß - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Toll. Wieviele ausländische Straftäter sind auf freiem Fuß? Miese Propaganda ist das. Ein billiger Versuch für Ablenkung zu sorgen.


----------



## dippich (10. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es braut sich was zusammen, und die anständigen Deutschen sollten wachsam darauf achten, dass unser Land nicht noch einmal durch braunen Terror zerstört wird. Das braune Gesocks hatte seine Chance.
> Neonazis: Hunderte rechte Straftäter*trotz Haftbefehls auf freiem Fuß - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Du solltest dich schämen, dein Geschwafel ist ein Schlag ins Gesicht, eines jeden ehrlichen Steuerzahlers und jeden Menschen der es hier werden will!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Januar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Toll. Wieviele ausländische Straftäter sind auf freiem Fuß? Miese Propaganda ist das. Ein billiger Versuch für Ablenkung zu sorgen.


Wie war das mit dem Relativieren? Eine NSU hat mir gereicht. Diese rechte Brut zerstört den sozialen Frieden im Land.
Die ernsten Probleme mit den Flüchtlingen werden von Pegida & Co zum Rundumschlag gegen Ausländer genutzt.
Das ist widerwärtig und stört bei der Arbeit mit Flüchtlingen ebenso wie bei der Lösungssuche..

Genügend Flüchtlingshelfer, die freiwillig Unterricht gaben, Essen ausgaben oder sonstwie halfen, haben wegen der 
rechten Brut und wegen persönlicher Angriffe keine Lust mehr, weiter zu helfen. Es war, ist und bleibt ein destruktives
Pack.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es braut sich was zusammen, und die anständigen Deutschen sollten wachsam darauf achten, dass unser Land nicht noch einmal durch braunen Terror zerstört wird. Das braune Gesocks hatte seine Chance.
> Neonazis: Hunderte rechte Straftäter*trotz Haftbefehls auf freiem Fuß - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Nichts Neues und traurig wie das nur neben den aktuellen Themen zeigt wie überfordert das deutsche Justizsystem und die Polizei sind und wie sehr die Politik doch mehr darum bemüht ist die Probleme zu vertuschen / runterzuspielen als sie zu lösen. Aber wer will es ihnen verübeln? Welcher Politiker stellt sich schon gerne hin und sagt, hey Leute, übrigens können wir unser Recht und Gesetz nicht mehr angemessen durchsetzen weil wir zu wenig Beamte und Richter haben die völlig überarbeitet sind und nicht die Kapazitäten besitzen nach untergetauchten Verurteilten zu fahnden wen er befürchten muss das er mit der Offenlegung und unliebsamen Reformen seine Wiederwahl gefährden würde. Den die Politik ist schon seit Jahrzehnten mehr darum bemüht ihre Macht / Wiederwahl zu sichern und lukrative Politik zu machen bei der Posten, Beraterverträge und Geld von der Wirtschaft winken als Realpolitik für Volk und das Land zu machen und schwerwiegende Probleme anzugehen und zu lösen.  

Aber letztlich ändert auch der von dir gepostete Artikel nichts an den aktuellen Straftaten, oder relativiert deren Problematik in irgendeiner Weise, es verdeutlicht ehr die allgemeine Problematik nur noch einmal in aller Deutlichkeit und das sie weitere Probleme nach sich ziehen wird.  Warte es nur ab, man wird keine brauchbaren Ermittlungsergebnisse zu den Vorfällen an Silvester liefern können, es wird einmal mehr zeigen wie wenig dieser Staat noch in der Lage ist Straftaten und Straftäter zu belangen, wen sich das erstmal unter ausländischen Straftätern und organisierten Kriminellen über das Netz verbreitet hat wird man künftig noch heufiger von solchen Fällen wie zu Silvester hören, was hat man den zu befürchten?

Derweil und erstes Anzeichen dafür das die Politik schon vor der Lage resigniert hat ist wieder einmal der bline Aktionismus den man jetzt an den Tag legt. Härtere Gesetze gegen Vergewaltigung, schnellere Abschiebung für Straftäter, ect.
Was nützt das aber wen man nicht in der Lage ist die Straftäter zu belangen? Was nützt es wen ich einen Vergewaltiger künftig leichter belangen kann ihn aber nicht ermittelt bekomme? 
Nichts nützt es und trotzdem macht man es statt sich endlich den Themen zu witmen denen man sich schon seit Jahren witmen müsste und die Ursache für diese Probleme sind.

Daher, nein, die Ironie die du da mitklingen lässt wird der Situation nicht gerecht die bei jedem Menschen der in der Lage ist seinen Kopf zu benutzen kann darüber eigentlich nur noch den Kopf schütteln und bestürzt sein, den um ein Sprichwort ranzuziehen: "Wo der Wille fehlt ist der Versuch nichts Wert!"


----------



## Sparanus (11. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Genügend Flüchtlingshelfer, die freiwillig Unterricht gaben, Essen ausgaben oder sonstwie halfen, haben wegen der
> rechten Brut und wegen persönlicher Angriffe keine Lust mehr, weiter zu helfen. Es war, ist und bleibt ein destruktives
> Pack.


Ja die Rechten sind Schuld an den Zuständen in den Unterkünften (die nicht angezündet wurden ) 
Bei uns in der Stadt haben wir nichts Rechts der CDU und trotzdem hört man nur ein resigniertes könnte schlimmer sein und echte Horrorgeschichten von den Leuten beim Rettungsdienst. 

Ja lasst uns NPD und Co nicht vergessen, aber daran sind sie nicht schuld.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...Welcher Politiker stellt sich schon gerne hin und sagt, hey Leute, übrigens können wir unser Recht und Gesetz nicht mehr angemessen durchsetzen weil wir zu wenig Beamte und Richter haben die völlig überarbeitet sind und nicht die Kapazitäten besitzen...


Genau darum geht es. Auf nichts anderes will ich hinweisen. Denn Gefahren kommen nicht einseitig von Flüchtlingen. Auch gegen deren Straftaten muss mehr gemacht werden, und wir dürfen sie nicht vergessen. Ich erwähnte schon den Ermittlungsaufwand im Fall Kachelmann und sehe dagegen wenig Aufwand und Ergebnisse im Fall der Silvesternacht, wenig bei NSU Terror, kaum etwas gegen organisierte Kriminalität, gegen Diebesbanden etc.

Die Polizei wird kaputt gespaart, und das in einem reichen Land.


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Genau darum geht es. Auf nichts anderes will ich hinweisen. Denn Gefahren kommen nicht einseitig von Flüchtlingen. Auch gegen deren Straftaten muss mehr gemacht werden, aber wir dürfen andere nicht vergessen. Ich erwähnte schon den Ermittlungsaufwand im Fall Kachelmann und sehe dagegen wenig Aufwand und Ergebnisse im Fall der Silvesternacht, wenig bei NSU Terror, kaum etwas gegen organisierte Kriminalität, wegen gegen Diebesbanden etc.
> 
> *Die Polizei wird kaputt gespaart, und das in einem reichen Land.*



Ja, ein reiches Land in dem 10% der Menschen 65% des Vermögens besitzen.
Diese 10% sind aber nicht bereit, obwohl sie den größten Teil des Vermögens besitzen, sich an den Ausgaben angemessen zu beteiligen die notwendig wären damit die restlichen 90% angemessen geschützt werden können, den die Interessen der 10% lassen sich auch mit einem reduzierten Gerichts- und Polizeiaperat vollumfänglich schützen, den natürlich haben solche Interessen Priorität vor allem anderen. 
Genau da liegt die Problematik, den wie man es auch dreht und wendet, es läuft am Ende immer wieder auf die sich weitende Schere zwischen Arm und Reich und die soziale Ungleichheit auch hier bei uns in Deutschland hinaus...

Alles andere sind nur Symptome die daraus resultieren und die man nicht gelöst bekommen wird wen man nicht die Ursachen des Problems angeht und die heißen nicht Neonazis und Flüchtlinge, sondern Lobbypolitik, Korruption, politische Vetternwirtschaft, Dekadenz, soziale Ungleichheit, Steuervermeidung, usw.


----------



## Amon (11. Januar 2016)

Lest euch einfach mal den Post von dem GdP Mann durch den ich hier verlinkt habe.


----------



## Woohoo (11. Januar 2016)

Die "Braunen" bekommen Zulauf, wenn weiterhin wie geschehen Fakten geschönigt werden und die Polizei, z.B. bei Abschiebung, nicht genug Kraft besitzt sich durchzusetzen.


----------



## Amon (11. Januar 2016)

Wenn denn wenigstens mal abgeschoben würde. Hier in NRW haben wir 54000 abgelehnte Asylanten davon fast 13000 ohne Duldung die eigentlich sofort das Land verlassen müssten. Passieren tut natürlich nichts.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja, ein reiches Land in dem 10% der Menschen 65% des Vermögens besitzen. ...
> Alles andere sind nur Symptome die daraus resultieren und die man nicht  gelöst bekommen wird wen man nicht die Ursachen des Problems angeht und  die heißen nicht Neonazis und Flüchtlinge, sondern Lobbypolitik,  Korruption, politische Vetternwirtschaft, Dekadenz, soziale  Ungleichheit, Steuervermeidung, usw.


Ich sehe es sehr ähnlich, aber mit anderer Konsequenz. Was macht der Mob falsch? Er tritt weiter nach unter gegen Flüchtlinge, anstatt die Vermögenden in die Pflicht zu nehmen. Die soziale Ungleichheit ist Kernproblem, zuviele Menschen werden Chancenlos zurückgelassen, zuviele werden massiv ausgebeutet. Die letzten, die dieses Problem erkennen, beschreiben und lösen wollen sind die Linken. Es ist ein einfaches Kreuz auf einem Wahlzettel, mehr Revolution müssen wir gar nicht machen. Stattdessen werden Ausländer und Flüchtlinge verprügelt.


----------



## Rolk (11. Januar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Die "Braunen" bekommen Zulauf, wenn weiterhin wie geschehen Fakten geschönigt werden und die Polizei, z.B. bei Abschiebung, nicht genug Kraft besitzt sich durchzusetzen.



Eben drum. Als gemässigter sieht man sich das eine Weile an, aber irgendwann kommt man sich verarscht vor und reagiert vielleicht entsprechend.


----------



## highspeedpingu (11. Januar 2016)

> Die Polizei wird kaputt gespaart, und das in einem reichen Land.



Ich wohne hier in einer "Polizeifreien Zone"  - bei 10.000 Einwohnern!
Wenn du die Polizei mal aus irgendeinem Grund brauchst müssen die aus der 20km entfernten Kreisstadt kommen.
Kann dann schonmal 1 Stunde dauern.  Ansonsten siehst du keine Streife etc. (Ausser wenn gerade ein Fest ist/ war zur Verkehrskontrolle)


----------



## Rolk (11. Januar 2016)

Und dort wo die Polizei näher ist besteht sie oft genug -so wie bei uns- überwiegend aus netten älteren Herren die schon gegen einen marodierenden 10 Mann starken Trupp Verstärkung von sonst wo anfordern müssten, weil sie selbst keine Chance hätten.


----------



## DarkScorpion (11. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die letzten, die dieses Problem erkennen, beschreiben und lösen wollen sind die Linken. Es ist ein einfaches Kreuz auf einem Wahlzettel, mehr Revolution müssen wir gar nicht machen. Stattdessen werden Ausländer und Flüchtlinge verprügelt.



Bevor ich bei der nächsten Wahl die Linken wähle, mache ich lieber mein Kreuz über den gesamten Stimmzettel.

Ich wähle keine Stasiverbrecher. 

Das Problem in der deutschen Politik Landschaft ist, dass wir keine Partei mehr für das gemeine Volk haben. Die einzigen Parteien die sich um das gemeine Volk kümmern, sind entweder Links oder rechts. Die großen Parteien, ja auch die grünen, sind mehr daran bedacht an der Macht/Kohle zu bleiben.


----------



## the_leon (11. Januar 2016)

Ja, aber bevor ich links wähle, wähle ich rechts.
Ich wähl keine Stasi Kommunisten.


----------



## Rolk (11. Januar 2016)

Unsere Politik ist Lobby gesteuert. Mit den Linken wäre es nicht anderst. Glaubt die Träumereien nicht, dass sie das Geld für ihre Wohltätigkeiten von den oberen 10000 kassieren würden. Bluten würden die selben wie immer und mit den Linken wäre das ein Teufelskreis der uns nur nach unten ziehen kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Januar 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> ...Ich wähle keine Stasiverbrecher. ...


Das kann ich verstehen, es fällt mir auch extrem schwer, aber in einen sauren Apfel muss man beissen. Und die SED ist 25 Jahre Geschichte, viele der alten Verbrecher sollten nicht mehr in der Partei sein. Es ist eine Kröte, aber es war ein Gedankengang. Wenn ich das Leben am unteren wirtschaftlichen Ende sehe, dann machen wir etwas falsch, wenn man im Gegensatz die Reichtümer sieht, die am oberen Ende angehäuft wurden. Unsere Staatsschulden liegen mehrfach als Vermögen vor. Es wäre eine einfache Umbuchung, nennen wir es Enteignung, und schwubs könnten zum Segen aller sowohl Steuern massiv gesenkt werden, als auch sozial notwendige Aufgaben in Schulen, im Sozial Dienst, zum Bau sozialer Wohnungen, etc. erhöht werden. Man nennt es Vermögenssteuer, diese wurde aber durch CDU/CSU und FDP abgeschafft.

Stattdessen werden Menschen verprügelt. Es fehlt im Augenblick die gesamte Administration, um mit den Flüchtlingen klar zu kommen. Die muss aufgebaut werden und in der Richtung passiert wenig. Aber es gab massive Stellenausschreibungen, warten wir die nächsten Monate ab.



Rolk schrieb:


> Unsere Politik ist Lobby gesteuert. Mit den Linken wäre es nicht anderst.


Wer definiert die Zusammensetzung von Gesetzesausschüssen? Wer, außer anderen Politikern kann dafür Sorgen, dass die Zusammensetzung geändert wird? Die Linken sind weit genug Weg vom Geschehen, da erkenne ich, abgesehen von alten SED Seilschaften kaum Verknüpfungen von Politik und Wirtschaft.


----------



## Rolk (11. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> ...da erkenne ich, abgesehen von alten SED Seilschaften kaum Verknüpfungen von Politik und Wirtschaft.



Ja, noch nicht. Lass die Linken eine bedeutende politische Kraft werden, dann würde sich das ganz schnell ändern. Das sind alles nur Menschen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Januar 2016)

Und welche Konsequenz ziehst Du daraus, Rolk? Zu sagen, wie es nicht geht, ist der erste Schritt, der relevante ist eine Lösung zu definieren. Die alte AfD mit Politikern wie Henkel war viel tiefer ins System integriert, die akteulle AfD ist, abgesehen von wenigen Randthemen, keine politische Partei im eigentlichen Sinne mehr, sondern eher als Protestbewegung zu sehen.

Bei der Gelegenheit übrigens allen einen friedlichen Wochenanfang ohne großartige Ausschreitung. Das wünsche ich vor allem den hier schreibenden Polizisten.


----------



## Rolk (11. Januar 2016)

Dann lass die AFD eine Protestbewegung sein. Wenn es hilft unsere "moderaten" Parteien von ihrem übertriebenen linkskurs abzubringen kann ich damit leben.


----------



## Amon (11. Januar 2016)

Von mir aus können die Leute wählen was sie wollen, hauptsache sie wählen nicht das was aktuell im Bundestag sitzt.


----------



## the_leon (11. Januar 2016)

Ach, da wähl ich die CSU, die noch schön das sagt, was ich auch will.


----------



## Verminaard (11. Januar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Ach, da wähl ich die CSU, die noch schön das sagt, was ich auch will.



Dankeschoen fuer weitere Jahre Merkel schon mal vorweg.
Mir ist der Unterschied zwischen CSU und CDU durchaus bekannt, auf Bundesebene ordnet sich die CSU schoen unter, wie immer. Ab und an Bellen, aber das wars.

Rachefeldzuege fangen jetzt an. Man kann echt nur hoffen das das eine Eintagsfliege ist und nicht ueberhand nimmt.

Die Geruechte um den Boellerwurf bei der Demo find ich auch interessant. Ob hier wohl von der Polizei, die auch nur Befehlsausfuehrer sind, mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird?


Wenn man sich die ganzen Geschehnisse und die Aktionen bzw Reaktionen der Regierung so anschaut, koennte man meinen, das eine Eskalation gewuenscht ist.


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer definiert die Zusammensetzung von Gesetzesausschüssen? Wer, außer anderen Politikern kann dafür Sorgen, dass die Zusammensetzung geändert wird? Die Linken sind weit genug Weg vom Geschehen, da erkenne ich, abgesehen von alten SED Seilschaften kaum Verknüpfungen von Politik und Wirtschaft.



Prinzipiell stimme ich dir zu.
Abgesehen von der SED Vergangenheit, die heute meiner Meinung nach keine Rolle mehr spielt, kann man der Linken durchaus mal eine Chance geben. Einfach schauen, was die machen, wenn sie Regierungsverantwortung tragen.

Ich war ja damals voller Hoffnung, also 1998, ich hab die Grünen gewählt, weil ich gehofft habe, dass endlich mal frischer Wind rein kommt. Kohl und Co. endlich weg.
Und was ist passiert?
Schröder hat die Hedge Fonfs ins Land geholt. Er hat eine Wirtschaftspolitik gemacht, die sich Kohl nie getraut hätte.
Und die Grünen feiern ihren Dosenpfand und den Unsinn bei den Einwegflaschen.
Echt enttäuschend. 
Und diese Enttäuschung ging unter Merkel weiter und da hast du eben einige Leute, die neue "Feindbilder" brauchen, die sie jetzt in den Ausländern, Flüchtlingen, Einwanderern und wen auch immer gefunden haben.
Und die Medien rühren kräftig mit. Erzählen den Leute, die sowieso kaum was haben, dass jetzt Leute kommen, die ihnen das wenige noch wegnehmen wollen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (11. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das kann ich verstehen, es fällt mir auch extrem schwer, aber in einen sauren Apfel muss man beissen. Und die SED ist 25 Jahre Geschichte, viele der alten Verbrecher sollten nicht mehr in der Partei sein. Es ist eine Kröte, aber es war ein Gedankengang.



Dir ist bewusst, dass zum Beispiel Die Linken in Thüringen eine Organisation untzerstützen welche vom Verfassungsschutz als linksextremistisch und DKP beeinflusst zählt?

DIE LINKE im Thüringer Landtag: Förderung der 23. Thüringer Antifa-Fahrt

Wir über uns ? Landesvereinigung Thüringen

Reisebericht: Antifa-Fahrt zu den Partisanen im Piemonte in Italien vom 03. ? 06.07.2015 ? Landesvereinigung Thüringen

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Verei...Bund_der_Antifaschistinnen_und_Antifaschisten



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn ich das Leben am unteren wirtschaftlichen Ende sehe, dann machen wir etwas falsch, wenn man im Gegensatz die Reichtümer sieht, die am oberen Ende angehäuft wurden. Unsere Staatsschulden liegen mehrfach als Vermögen vor. Es wäre eine einfache Umbuchung, nennen wir es Enteignung, und schwubs könnten zum Segen aller sowohl Steuern massiv gesenkt werden, als auch sozial notwendige Aufgaben in Schulen, im Sozial Dienst, zum Bau sozialer Wohnungen, etc. erhöht werden. Man nennt es Vermögenssteuer, diese wurde aber durch CDU/CSU und FDP abgeschafft.



Sollte es zu einer solchen Umverteilung kommen, kannst du davon ausgehen, das Deutschland als Industrie Standort tot sein wird.
Die Reichen werden eine Flucht in Steuerparadiese antreten und sich dort als erst Wohnsitz eintragen lassen, was bei den Großen sicherlich auch kein Problem ist.
Und warum soll der Privatmensch der ins einem Leben alles richtig gemacht hat, aufeinmal für die Schulden die ein Staat (unteranderem auch wegen der Wiedervereinigung die von Kohl und dem Wiederstand der ehemaligen DDR zu schnell forciert wurde) gemacht hat aufkommen?

Dir ist aber auch bewusst, dass auf die Zinsen die ein Vermögen erwirtschaftet Steuern zu zahlen sind, das dies vielerorts nicht gemacht wird, ist aber eine andere Baustelle.
Zur Vermögenssteuer sei noch zu sagen, dass das Bundesverfassungsgericht gesagt hat, das die Erhebung der Vermögenssteuer in der Form nicht mit dem Gleichheitsgrundsatz des GG vereinbaren lässt. 
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vermögensteuer


----------



## Ich 15 (11. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Prinzipiell stimme ich dir zu.
> Abgesehen von der SED Vergangenheit, die heute meiner Meinung nach keine Rolle mehr spielt, kann man der Linken durchaus mal eine Chance geben. Einfach schauen, was die machen, wenn sie Regierungsverantwortung tragen.


Die Linken sind von regieren soweit wie die AfD entfernt. Einzig Rot-Rot-Grün wäre vielleicht eine Option. Die ist aber nach aktuellen Umfragen nicht möglich und selbst wenn hätten die Linken in dieser Koalition nicht viel zu sagen. Einige Linke haben ja auch schon gegen so eine Koalition ausgesprochen...


> Ich war ja damals voller Hoffnung, also 1998, ich hab die Grünen  gewählt, weil ich gehofft habe, dass endlich mal frischer Wind rein  kommt. Kohl und Co. endlich weg.
> Und was ist passiert?
> Schröder hat die Hedge Fonfs ins Land geholt. Er hat eine Wirtschaftspolitik gemacht, die sich Kohl nie getraut hätte.
> Und die Grünen feiern ihren Dosenpfand und den Unsinn bei den Einwegflaschen.
> Echt enttäuschend.


Diese Regierung ist für Merkels lange Karriere verantwortlich. Merkel finden/fanden viele nicht toll aber noch immer besser Rot/grün.(Sozialsysteme unnötig zurechtstutzen(von den Sozialdemokraten) Krieg(von den Grünen unterstützt) usw.)

Man wird als Wähler doch sowieso nur verarscht. Mir wäre da eine direkte Demokratie, wo das Volk wenigstens bestimmte Fragen entscheiden lieber.(Schweiz) 



> Und diese Enttäuschung ging unter Merkel weiter


Deswegen wird in Europa auch vermehrt rechts gewählt.

z.B. in Frankreich. Da sagt sich die Bevölkerung auch, die UMP versagt, die Linken versagen. Warum nicht mal mit den rechten versuchen...


----------



## the_leon (11. Januar 2016)

Also, Flüchtlinge haben in nem Laden nen Laptop und n Tablet geklaut.
800€ Schäden.
Der Besitzer vom Laden ist dann zur Polizei gegangen. Und dann heißt es da, dass sie die Anzeige nicht annehmen können, weil die Verbrechen von Asylbewerbern  nicht in der Statistik auftauchen sollen.
Also wird der Schaden vom Staat bezahlt und damit vom Steuerzahler.
Dass ist doch verarsche...


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Warum nicht mal mit den rechten versuchen...



Wurde doch mal versucht. Ist grob 70 Jahre her. Was am Ende bei raus kam, ist bekannt.


----------



## Rolk (11. Januar 2016)

Ja genau. Heute ein paar Protestwähler die AfD wählen und morgen marschieren Nazi-Marschblöcke durch die Strassen. Da gibt es ja wohl realistischere Probleme die auf uns zu kommen.


----------



## seahawk (11. Januar 2016)

Ich bin eigentlich froh, dass gerade keine Wahl ist. Rechts geht sowieso niemals, CDU und SPD sind auch nur weiter wie bisher, die Grünen scheinen gerade völlig handlungsunfähig in aktuellen Krise und die Linke ist nicht viel besser.


----------



## aloha84 (11. Januar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Also, Flüchtlinge haben in nem Laden nen Laptop und n Tablet geklaut.
> 800€ Schäden.
> Der Besitzer vom Laden ist dann zur Polizei gegangen. Und dann heißt es da, dass sie die Anzeige nicht annehmen können, weil die Verbrechen von Asylbewerbern  nicht in der Statistik auftauchen sollen.
> Also wird der Schaden vom Staat bezahlt und damit vom Steuerzahler.
> Dass ist doch verarsche...



Wo kommt denn diese Story her? Das passt vorne und hinten nicht. 

Zur Wahldiskussion:
(btw ich bin KEIN Fan der CDU)
CDU:
Selbst mit Statistikbetrug waren in unserem Land noch nie so viele Leute in Arbeit. Das ist erstmal ein Fakt.
Wir haben einen Mindestlohn von 8,50€, da kann man jetzt unken wie viele (trottel) bei Facebook, und sagen wir brauchen einen Mindestlohn von mindestens 15€ "damit es allen gut geht!"......
Ein solches System funktioniert aber nicht, oder anders gesagt die Flächendeckenden Preissteigerungen von Diensleistungen würden diesen "Mehrlohn" mir nichts dir nichts auffressen.
Die Preissteigerung hat weiterhin zur Folge das Produkte made in germany für das Ausland (noch) teurer werden, für eine Exportwirtschaft ist das "ganz toll"! 
Auch kann ich diese "Mimimi überall wird Lobby betrieben" nicht mehr hören. Natürlich wird Lobby betrieben, wie in jedem anderen Land auch......aber wenn durch Lobbyarbeit der Industriestandort Deutschland gestärkt wird ist das nichts schlechtes.

Zur SPD:
Der Staatshaushalt und deren Verwaltung mussten saniert werden, das damalige Sozialsystem war nicht mehr bezahlbar.
Was man von Schröder hält ist jedem selber überlassen, aber die Agenda 2010 war richtig, wenn auch nicht perfekt.
Aber im Nachhinein ist das einer der Gründe weshalb die SPD unterging....und dadurch dass die CDU immer mehr themen der SPD abschöpft, wird es auch erstmal so bleiben.

Die Linke:
Nette Ideen, leider nicht bezahlbar. Und ohne Gysi auch nicht mehr wirklich unterhaltsam.
Immerhin eine schöne Oppositionspartei.

Grüne:
Versuchen sich mit Ökofaschismus selbst ein Grab zu schaufeln....naja was anderes bleibt ihnen auch nicht über....immerhin hat ihen Merkel die ganze Energiewende weggenommen.

AFD:
Kann immer nur ein Problem behandeln, für mehr als ein Problem reicht die Kompetenz nicht aus....eigentlich unwählbar, außer aus Protest.

FDP:
Kann ich nichts zu sagen.....und das sagt schon viel aus.

Ob man jetzt Rechts wählen sollte?
KP muss jeder selber wissen, aber die rechten haben meist die einfachsten Lösungen......die funktionieren zwar nicht, bringen aber Stimmen.


----------



## Verminaard (11. Januar 2016)

*aloha84*, ist jetzt deine Einschaetzung?

Wenn man dem folgt, muss man als vernuenftiger Buerger CDU waehlen, da in der aktuellen Parteienkonstellation alternativlos?
Ich weis nicht wie du den Mindestlohn der CDU zuschreiben kannst. Haetten die einen anderen Partner ausser der SPD waere, denke ich, der Mindestlohn erst gar nicht irgendwie angesprochen worden.
So viele Leute wie jetzt arbeiten? Stimmt das wirklich so? Waren nicht in Wirklichkeit ~9 mio ohne Arbeit? Wo zaehlst du die Aufstockjobs dazu, die in meinen Augen keine vollwertigen Jobs sind, da keiner davon leben kann, geschweige denn selbst Steuern und Abgaben zahlt.
Wenn man noch genauer hinschaut: ist das wirklich dann Alles eine Errungenschaft der merklschen Politik, oder traegt nur die Agenda 2010 Fruechte und Merkel erntet nur?

Klar ist Lobbyismus notwendig, leider hat "das Volk" bei keiner Partei mehr eine vernuenftige Lobby. Wo hoert Lobbyismus auf und wo faengt Korruption an? 
Wenn man als "Normalbuerger" das Wenige mitbekommt, wo und wieviel Lobbyarbeit eigentlich verrichtet wird, wird mir ganz anders.


----------



## Rizzard (11. Januar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wo hoert Lobbyismus auf und wo faengt Korruption an?



Ach da gibt es Unterschiede?


----------



## Husalah (11. Januar 2016)

Fazit: Hauptsache alles bleibt wie bisher, "Mutti Merkel" wird´s schon richten und selbst die Dinge die sie nicht richtet, werden ihr Gutgeschrieben.  
Man kann hier nur noch den Kopf schütteln.


----------



## aloha84 (11. Januar 2016)

Ja das ist meine Einschätzung.
Und natürlich sammelt die CDU fleißig die Früchte der anderen, sie macht aber auch wenig falsch.
Die CDU hat den Mindestlohn mit durchgewunken und sie haben um die Höhe verhandelt, das war ihr Anteil......und es ist für einen großen Teil der Wähler völligst egal ob es die Idee der SPD war, die wissen nur Merkel war Kanzlerin und seit dem gibt es einen Mindestlohn.
Das ist ja auch die merkeliche Regierungsweise, erstmal nicht viel tun und abwarten......und wenn etwas gegen den Baum geht, Fehler zugeben und schnell handeln.
Dafür hat sie aber eine Partei die ganz ausgezeichnete Kontakte in die Wirtschaft hat.
Ich habe vor knapp 15 Jahren den Kopf geschüttelt als ein BVWL Lehrer mal zu uns sagte: "Wenn die CDU die nächste Wahl gewinnt, gibts mit einem Ruck mehrere 100 Tausend neue Arbeitsplätze, darauf würde ich mit euch um Geld wetten!..."
Der Typ war ganz und gar kein CDU Anhänger, aber er hatte Recht. Allein schon durch Lobbyismus und daraus resultierendes Vertrauen in die CDU invenstieren Großunternehmen mehr und stellen mehr Leute ein. Und klingt blöd und einfach, ist aber so.

Wenn man zahlen haben will schaut man einfach mal hier hin:
Arbeitsmarkt im Ãœberblick - statistik.arbeitsagentur.de

Und ja es waren noch nie so viele Menschen in Lohn und Brot. Selbst zu Zeiten des Wirtschaftswunders waren es nicht so viele, allein schon deshalb weil viele Frauen nicht arbeiten wollten und durften. (ca.55%) Das war nunmal der Zeitgeist der 50er und frühen 60ern.

Und nochmal ich sage nicht das mit der jetzigen Regierung alles perfekt ist, aber wenn man sich (sämtliche) anderen Länder ansieht, läuft bei uns vieles besser.
Frankreich, Spanien, Portugal, Griechenland, Italien, Großbritanien --> überall läuft es richtig beschissen.
Hier läuft es stabil, trotz weltweiter Finazkrisen und trotz eines der weltbesten und teuersten Sozialsysteme.
Als ich um die 2000er Wende nach Arbeit/Ausbildung gesucht habe, hat man sich mit 300 anderen um eine Stelle gekloppt.
Heute gibt es Radiospots wo händeringend Azubis und Facharbeiter gesucht werden.
Es wird nie für alle perfekt sein, und es wird nie alles passen.....aber in der derzeitigen Wirtschafts- und Arbeitssmarktsituation herumzulaufen und zu sagen "Hier ist alles schlecht, wir brauchen eine Revolution!" ist völliger Unfug.

@Vorredner

Na dann, wer macht es denn besser?
Ich bin für meinen nächste Wahl offen!


----------



## Husalah (11. Januar 2016)

Wieviele dieser Menschen die du in Lohn & Brot siehst, davon wohl Taetigkeiten nachgehen die "Aufgestockt" werden müssen ? Die letzte Zahl die ich im Kopf hatte waren knapp 8 Millionen Menschen, oder ein viertel aller Angestellten die mit ihrem Lohnniveau sich auf Armutsniveau bewegen. Von den ganzen "üblichen Tricksereien" der Statistik abgesehen.  
Und wie genau soll eine Zukunft aussehen in der wir Nachbar für Nachbar totkonkurrieren ? Heute Griechenland, morgen wer ? 
Habe gehört es soll eine tolle Sache für Laender sein ihre Waehrung ihrer Produktion anpassen zu können und somit Absaetze zu generieren, aber wie genau Antworten unsere Europaeischen Nachbarn darauf, die diese Möglichkeit durch den Euro nichtmehr besitzen ?  Aber zum Glück müssen wir uns solche Fragen offensichtlich garnicht stellen, hier ist ja alles super und laeuft wie im Wirtschaftswunder.

Sorry aber deine Sichtweise ist sowas von an der Realitaet und die Probleme die sie mit sich bringt vorbei. Aber bist damit gut aufgehoben in der Masse der Leute die sich von Zahlen & Hütchenspielen beeindrucken lassen.


----------



## aloha84 (11. Januar 2016)

Beantwortet meine Frage nicht, aber gut.
Armutsgefährdet sind in Deutschland ca. 16,5%! --> Diese Zahl allein muss abgebaut, da gebe ich dir recht. Das geht aber weder von heute auf morgen, noch mit einem Fingerschnipp.
Ich bin in der DDR geboren, da hatten wird das Glück, dass eigentlich keiner Arm war, und nur ganz ganz wenige ein bisschen reicher. Blöd war nur dass man sich davon nichts kaufen konnte.


----------



## seahawk (11. Januar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Beantwortet meine Frage nicht, aber gut.
> Armutsgefährdet sind in Deutschland ca. 16,5%! --> Diese Zahl allein muss abgebaut, da gebe ich dir recht. Das geht aber weder von heute auf morgen, noch mit einem Fingerschnipp.
> Ich bin in der DDR geboren, da hatten wird das Glück, dass eigentlich keiner Arm war, und nur ganz ganz wenige ein bisschen reicher. Blöd war nur dass man sich davon nichts kaufen konnte.



Da hat aber auch keiner so eine Statistik erstellt, bei der Armut als Prozentual des Netto-Äquivalenzeinkommens bestimmt wird.


----------



## aloha84 (11. Januar 2016)

Da gab es andere Probleme, z.B.: wo bekomme ich eine Wohnung her....ohne verheiratet zu sein.


----------



## JePe (11. Januar 2016)

Husalah schrieb:


> Wer von euch verdient eigentlich 44.20€ Euro Netto ? (Durchschnittlicher Nettolohn hier) ?





Husalah schrieb:


> Die letzte Zahl die ich im Kopf hatte waren knapp 8 Millionen Menschen, oder ein viertel aller Angestellten die mit ihrem Lohnniveau sich auf Armutsniveau bewegen. Von den ganzen "üblichen Tricksereien" der Statistik abgesehen.



Gibt es fuer eine dieser - mir recht widerspruechlich erscheinenden - Behauptungen nachpruefbare Quellen? Und was von beidem stimmt denn nun? Oder sind das nur Nebelkerzen, die eine bestimmte Stimmung erzeugen sollen?


----------



## aloha84 (11. Januar 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Gibt es fuer eine dieser - mir recht widerspruechlich erscheinenden - Behauptungen nachpruefbare Quellen? Und was von beidem stimmt denn nun? Oder sind das nur Nebelkerzen, die eine bestimmte Stimmung erzeugen sollen?



Bitte schön:
https://www.destatis.de/DE/ZahlenFa...ssionid=6EB8B9305D6DFDEA48046348A94E1B9A.cae1


----------



## JePe (11. Januar 2016)

Ich kann da fuer beide Zahlen keine Belege finden ... ?


----------



## aloha84 (11. Januar 2016)

Welche Zahlen genau?
Die Arbeitslosenzahlen findest du am einfachsten bei der Agentur.
Armutsquote beim statistischen Bundesamt oder OECD.
Durchnittliches Einkommen vermutlich auch statistisches Bundesamt. (wobei das weit enfernt von 44€/Std liegen dürfte)


----------



## Poulton (11. Januar 2016)

Interessanter und m.M. nach bedeutend aussagekräftiger als die Arbeitslosenzahlen, sind die Zahlen zur Unterbeschäftigung.


> Insgesamt belief sich die Unterbeschäftigung im Dezember 2015 auf 3.524.000 Personen.
> 
> http://www.arbeitsagentur.de/web/content/DE/Presse/Presseinformationen/ArbeitsundAusbildungsmarkt/Detail/index.htm?dfContentId=L6019022DSTBAI802032







aloha84 schrieb:


> Durchnittliches Einkommen vermutlich auch statistisches Bundesamt. (wobei das weit enfernt von 44€/Std liegen dürfte)


Und unter anderem darum ging es Jepe. Denn mir wäre neu, dass der durchschnittliche Stundenlohn bei 44,20€ liegt.


----------



## Threshold (11. Januar 2016)

Die Altersarmut kann man sich ja letztendlich ausrechnen, bzw. wie viel man monatlich verdienen muss, um als Rente über 1000€ zu bekommen.
Wenn ich die 44% des letzten Netto Lohns als Basis für die Rente ansehe.


----------



## Woohoo (11. Januar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit Verschwörungen bin ich auch sehr vorsichtig und meine ganz private Interpretation läuft auch eher auf ernsthaft bedenkliche Inkompetenz, latenten Rassismus und rechte Hetze hinaus.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Polizist am Bahnhof: „Wir haben hier eine kritische Situationen am Bahnhof mit überwiegend folgenden Personengruppen."

Polizei 2: „Hey wir könnten Ihnen Verstärkung schicken."

Polizeiführung: „Bitte lösen sie die Situation so unauffälig und sensibel wie nur möglich. Wir dürfen keine Bilder von Hundertschaften vs bestimmte Menschengruppen
 erzeugen. Das bei der gegenwärtigen politischen Agenda nicht erwünscht. Gehen Sie einfach so vor wie bei einem missglückten Abschiebeversuch. Wenn also zuviel Aufsehen erregt wird bitte den Rückzug antreten. 
Over and Out Viel Glück und Frohes Neues."


----------



## Rolk (11. Januar 2016)

Nach bisherigen Ermittlungen waren die Zustände in Köln *nicht* geplant. Es scheint also so, dass wir wirklich nur eine kritische Masse dieses miesen Packs erreicht haben.


----------



## aloha84 (11. Januar 2016)

Wie schonmal geschrieben, im Schnitt hast du bei der Weltbevölkerung ca. 5% Bekloppte.
Bei einer Million Einwanderern macht das ca. 50.000.
Die Formel habe ich mir selbst erdacht, dürfte aber ganz gut hinkommen.


----------



## Rolk (11. Januar 2016)

Wir haben hier in Deutschland eine soziale Hängematte wie sie es nur selten gibt. Ich denke das zieht einen grösseren Anteil Bekloppte an als es im Durchschnitt gibt.


----------



## Verminaard (11. Januar 2016)

Wer genau hat das jetzt behauptet das das nicht geplant war und auch nicht organisiert, weil zufaellig ja nicht nur Koeln betroffen war?
Kann man eigentlich noch irgendwelchen Aussagen dahingehen glauben, wo die Vergangenheit gezeigt hat, das hier gerne versucht wird zu verschleiern?


----------



## Rolk (11. Januar 2016)

Das sind die derzeitigen Ermittlungserkenntnisse der Polizei, eben gehört in SWR1 BW.


----------



## Verminaard (11. Januar 2016)

"Das sind die derzeitigen Ermittlungserkenntnisse der Polizei, _die an die Oeffentlichkeit weitergegeben werden_, eben gehört in SWR1 BW."


Hab das mal bisschen korrigiert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Januar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Toll. Wieviele ausländische Straftäter sind auf freiem Fuß? Miese Propaganda ist das. Ein billiger Versuch für Ablenkung zu sorgen.


Nein, nicht für Ablenkung, sondern für Ausgewogenheit. Ist Dir klar, wie sehr die Lebensqualität bei uns lebender Menschen sinkt, weil ein kleiner Teil der Bevölkerung aggresiv durch die Gegend zieht und Leute "klatscht"? Ist Dir klar, wie es weh tut, wenn Du in dritter Generation im Land bist, und nur wegen Deines Namens bei Wohnunghen, Jobs und im täglicvhen Leben massiv benachteiligt wirst?

Dann Problem am rechten Gesocks ist, dass es in der Regel heterosexuelle, nicht behinderte weisse junge Männer sind, die sich überhaupt nicht vorstellen können, was es heißt, Angst in Situationen zu haben, benachteiligt zu werden oder gar juristisch schlechter zu stehen. Frauen verstehen die Probleme von Ausgegrenzten schon erheblich besser, weil sie selber immer auf der Hut sind. Das geht bei vergewaltigenden Familienmitgliedern los und endet in täglichen sexistischen Übergriffen. Was wir Silvester erlebten war ein in jeder Hinsicht unrümlicher Höhepunkt...


----------



## Amon (11. Januar 2016)

Kannst du dir vorstellen dass nach Köln, Stuttgart, Bielefeld, Frankfurt und Weil am Rhein einige ziemlich die Schnauze voll haben?


----------



## Rolk (11. Januar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> "Das sind die derzeitigen Ermittlungserkenntnisse der Polizei, _die an die Oeffentlichkeit weitergegeben werden_, eben gehört in SWR1 BW."
> 
> 
> Hab das mal bisschen korrigiert.



Glaube nicht das da was gedreht wurde. Wenn man die Schuld irgendwelchen ominösen kriminellen Banden zuschieben könnte wäre das eine willkommene Möglichkeit wieder zu relativieren und alles klein zu reden.


----------



## DatMainboard (11. Januar 2016)

Ach du *******, ich hab nen 52 Seiten langen Thread geschaffen..
Zu Köln: Keine Beweise wer die Täter sind, keine Beweise dass sie Asylanten sind.
Und ihr Patrioten seid doch gegen den IS oder?
Denkt ihr nicht dass ihr den IS unterstützt, wenn ihr junge Männer die auf die falsche Bahn abgerutscht sind und keinerlei Perspektiven haben, in ihre Gebiet abschiebt? Sind Deutsche bessere Menschen, weil sie kriegen ja noch eine 2te 3te 4te 5te Chance etc.?

I


----------



## Verminaard (11. Januar 2016)

DatMainboard schrieb:


> Zu Köln: Keine Beweise wer die Täter sind, keine Beweise dass sie Asylanten sind.



Genau das ist die Crux an der Geschichte.
Man kann die Taten nicht genau zuordnen, da die eindeutige Identifizierung hoechstwahrscheinlich nicht moeglich ist.
Aber daraus zu behaupten das keine Asylanten dabei waren?

Die Spickzettel die bei Einigen gefunden wurden, sind wahrscheinlich Fake oder?


----------



## DatMainboard (11. Januar 2016)

Solche Informationen sind meist eh Fake, aber ich wär intressiert schick mal mir mal ein Bild


----------



## Woohoo (11. Januar 2016)

DatMainboard schrieb:


> Solche Informationen sind meist eh Fake, aber ich wär intressiert schick mal mir mal ein Bild



  Real waren bisher aus politischen Gründen geschönte Polizeiberichte incl. "Fake Abschiebungen" die man doch lieber aus Rücksicht nicht durchgesetzt hat. 
Die Polizei hat doch schon berichtet was für ein Klientel am Bahnhof anwesend war.



_*„Muslimisches Frauenbild                     
Sie hassen uns*

                                                                                                                          Die giftige Mischung aus nordafrikanisch-arabischer Kultur  und Religion, die sich in der Kölner Silvesternacht Bahn brach, wird in  Deutschland noch immer beschönigt oder beschwiegen. Islamkritik ist  überfällig. Ein Gastbeitrag."_ 

FAZ
Gastbeitrag von Samuel Schirmbeck zum muslimischen Frauenbild


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. Januar 2016)

DatMainboard schrieb:


> Zu Köln: Keine Beweise wer die Täter sind, keine Beweise dass sie Asylanten sind.
> 
> I


Es ist klar, dass es Nordafrikaner waren. Was sollen die denn sonst sein wenn keine Asylanten ? Touristen sicher nicht.


----------



## Woohoo (11. Januar 2016)

Rekonstruktion der Geschehnisse:
Magazin vom 10.01.2016 - Rekonstruktion der Silvesternacht von KÃ¶ln / Pegida-Demo in KÃ¶ln / Zahl der Kriegstoten

Inklusive ein paar Fragen an Täter, welche mit "der ganzen Sanftheit des Gesetzen verurteilt wurden".
Vor allem 11.50 bis 14.00 sind besonders  . Aber das Lachen der Täter ist doch ansteckend. 


Übrigens: (erstaunliche Deutschkenntnisse)
zappzarapp bezeichnet eine rasche, unauffällige Bewegung, mit der etwas weggenommen, entwendet wird
zappzarapp machen (umgangssprachlich: wegnehmen, entwenden)



"Wir kriegen jetzt plötzlich Menschen geschenkt!" - Katrin Göring-Eckardt, die Grünen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. Januar 2016)

Tja......aber wir werden vermutlich wieder irgendwo lesen, dass die ganz harmlos sind und nur spielen wollen.
Legida und Pegida: 250 rechte Hooligans randalieren in Leipzig - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Sparanus (11. Januar 2016)

Tja wenn die Polizei mal Schusswaffen einsetzen würde...


----------



## Woohoo (11. Januar 2016)

Jede Seite halt leider ihre gewaltbereiten Idioten. Sind wir froh, dass die Polizei eingegriffen hat.


----------



## Verminaard (11. Januar 2016)

Versteh ich einfach nicht.
Als wuerde keiner von denen von Ereignissen in der Vergangenheit irgendwas gelernt haben (nein ich mein nicht das Zeugs wo keiner von uns auf der Welt war).

Gewalt provoziert doch meist nur Gegengewalt, Polizeieinsaetze, Ablehnung in der Gesellschaft.
Immerhin nehmen sich hier weder die Linken noch die Rechten viel.
Am Besten beide Extremseiten in ein abgesperrtes Arreal sperren, bis sie von alleine draufkommen das solch eine Gewalt genau nix bringt.

Zu allen Ueberfluss warhrscheinlich noch schoen Staatseigentum zerstoeren, aber immer mit dem Finger auf die Anderen zeigen, die ja so viel Geld kosten


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was macht der Mob falsch? Er tritt weiter nach unter gegen Flüchtlinge, anstatt die Vermögenden in die Pflicht zu nehmen.



Der Mob macht was Menschen die eine Situation geistig nicht in der Lage sind zu erfassen immer schon in der Geschichte der Menschheit gemacht hat, sich an denen abreagieren die kaum oder keine Schuld trifft. Die meisten Menschen sind halt mit ihrer Entwicklung nicht auf dem Stand das sie erkennen würden was um sie herum passiert, die meisten erfassen eine Situation nur wen es sie selbst erwischt und betrifft, aber will man sie dafür irgendwie herabwerten, oder als minderbemittelt bezeichnen? Was würde so etwas bringen? Was bringt es sich über ein paar 10.000 rechte Verirrte aufzuregen und diese anscheinend nicht in der Lage sind zu durchblicken das sie mit ihrer Idiologie nur ihre Wut, Verzweiflung, Hilflosigkeit und Schwäche, ihr Versagen und ihre Ausgrenzung aus der Gesellschaft am falschen, an Flüchtlingen, Einwandern, Linken, usw. auslassen?
Ist es soviel was anderes wen irgendwelche Linken sich Rechte als erklärtes Feindbild hochsterelisieren und damit im Grunde auch die falschen Personen verantwortlich machen und bekämpfen?

Nein ist es nicht, es ist Blindheit und es ist einfacher sich den nässtbesten zu greifen und ihn zum Prügelknaben zu machen als den Blick auf die Leute zu richten die man nicht erreichen kann, oder sich mit einer Thematik auseinander zu setzen die man nicht versteht und meint verstehen zu können.
Die Geschichte liefert für diese Art von Justiz genug Beispiele, sein es Hexenverbrennungen und Judenverfolgungen im Mittelalter, sein es die Christenverfolgungen im römischen Reich der Antike, sein es die unzähligen Hinrichtungen von Unschuldigen Personen während der franzöischen Revolution, oder die Hinrichtungen und Verurteilungen von angeblichen muslimischen Sympatisanten und gläubigen Muslimen Menschen während der spanischen Reconquista, sein es die christlichen Kreuzzüge in den nahen Osten, oder die Plünderung von Byzanz durch die Kreuzfahrer, sowie unzählige Enteignungen und herabwürdigen von Indianern, Inkas, Mayas, afrikanischen Sklaven und ganzen afrikanischen Stämmen während der Kolonialzeit und des Imperialismus, oder das annehmen und praktizieren, das massenhafte töten und herabwürdigen von Roma, Kommunisten, Sozialisten, Juden, Polen, Russen, usw. während der Zeit des Nationalsozialismus im Deutschen Reich.

Oder auch das was aktuell um uns herum überall gut sichtbar passiert in den USA, die massenhafte Misshandlung von Muslimen, deren offene Erklärung zum Feindbild, das treten ihrer Rechte als Menschen mit Füssen, hundertfache, wen nicht gar tausendfache Folterung muslimischer Gefangener in Geheimgefängnissen, Entführungen, Aberkenung ihrer Rechte, ect. ect. ect, oder auch ehnliches bei mexikanischen illegalen Einwandern.

Was hier passiert ist nichts was neu wäre, es ist unzählige male in der Geschichte passiert und wird auch noch unzählige male künftig passieren, solange bis der Großteil der Menschen endlich soweit ist seine persöhnliche Natur zu überwinden die ihn nach wie vor mehr dem Tier ehnlich macht als ihn von diesem trennt. Bis er soweit ist zu erkennen das eine Gesellschaft nur gerecht und zukunftsweisend sein kann wen alle in ihr die gleichen Chancen und Möglichkeiten erhalten und nicht mehr Luxus und Reichtum als der Nebenmann das erklärte Ziel sein können und das es Abweichler, all jene die in ihrer Entwicklung nicht schritthalten können, immer da sein werden, sein diese nun Rechtsextrem, linksextrem, religöse Fanatiker, Wirtschaftsfaschisten, oder völkische Überlegenheit schwafelnde Rassisten.

Solange die Mehrheit der Menschheit aber nur mit sich beschäftigt ist, es nicht schaft über den Tellerrand und die Auslebung blinder Wut am nässtbesten greifbaren Subjekt, hinaus zu blicken solange wird sich alles immer und immer wieder wiederholen, frei der chinesischen Sicht auf Geschichte: "Geschichte ist keine fortlaufende Linie, Geschichte ist ein geschlossener Kreis sich stetig wiederholender Ereignisse."
Solange werden die die diese Blindheit und Beschränktheit zu nutzen wissen immer die 10% ausmachen die auf dem Rücken aller anderen das Leben in vollen Zügen genießen, ob sie sich nun Kaiser, König, Herzog, Graf, Fürst, Diktator, Spekulant, Lobbyist, Milliardär, Millionär, oder anders nennen.

Weraktuelle Veränderung will, in welcher Form auch immer und die Menschen auf einen anderen Weg weisen möchte, der hat im Grunde nur eine Möglichkeit, entweder er nutzt diesen Stand der Entwicklung im Menschen aus und lenkt sie in die Richtung die ihm vorschwebt, oder er zwingt die Menschen dazu sich ändern zu müssen, lässt ihnen keine Wahl als sich zu ändern, oder zugrunde zu gehen.
Wer glaubt man könnte die Mehrheit der Menschen mit Worten, Fakten und Vernunft auf einen richtigen Weg weisen, der hat mehr mit einem Narr und den Menschen die er überzeugen will gemein, als mit denen die erkennen wie wenig wir Menschen doch in unserer 10.000 jährigen Existenz gelernt und wie wenig wir uns doch am Ende weiterentwickelt haben. 

*edit* Noch eine kleine Ergänzung bvor jetzt jemand meint wir Menschen hätten doch soviele Erungenschaften bis dato erreicht die belegen das wir durchaus zu positiven Veränderungen und Weiterentwicklung in der Lage wären.
Schaut euch doch an wie diese Veränderungen erreicht wurden, welche davon wurde auf dem friedlichen Weg, mit Worten, Verstand und guten Argumenten erreicht? Wieviele sind aus Zwang, Machterhalt und Elend / Krieg erboren?
Landreformen im römischen Reich, welche die unsaglich leidvolle Position der römischen Bauern verbessert haben? Erst nach einem langen Bürgerkrieg, Aufständen und Gewalt.
Eine Einschränkung der totalitären weltlichen Macht der römisch-katholischen Kirche? Erst nach einer Abspaltung und unzähligen leidvollen Kriegen und auch nur weil die weltlichen Herrscher den Protestantismus dazu nutzen konnten um den Einfluss der römischen Kirche auf ihre weltliche Herrschaft zu beenden.
Eine bessere Gesetzgebung und mehr Rechte für das franzöische Volk und Änderungen in der totalitären Herrschaft europäischer Monarchen? Erst nach einer langen, blutigen Revolution, und verlustreichen Kriegen in Europa durch Napoleon.
Soziale Absicherung, "Demokratie" und etwas Wohlstand für mehr Menschen in Deutschland? 2 Weltkriege, Millionen Tote, ein zerstörtest Land und den Hass der ganzen Welt hat das gedauert.
Nur um das in einigen wenigen Beispielen mal anzureißen.

Die Menschheit war noch nie in der Lage aus eigenen Antrieb, weil sie sich verbessern wollte, etwas zu schaffen. Sie wurde immer dazu gezwungen, oder von Menschen in die Richtung geführt.


----------



## Husalah (12. Januar 2016)

Wie ihr immer den Islam in eure Suppe reinmischt, ist es so schwer für euch nachzuvollziehen das Besoffen rumhaengen und dann irgendwann mit gleichgesinnten Besoffenen Vergewaltigungen an Frauen zu begehen, so weit weg vom Islam entfernt ist wie irgend möglich ? Und vor allem da es ja so en vogue geworden ist jetzt mal mit dem Hass gegen den Islam nicht mehr zurückzuhalten - was genau erwartet ihr wenn die Muslime anfangen diesen Kampf anzunehmen und euch Hetzern so zu begegnen ? Was glaubt ihr eigentlich was hier los ist, wenn ihr eine Glaubensfront aufzumachen und entlang dieser die Gesellschaft trennen zu wollen ? Viel Spass bei den Reaktionen die dann auf euch zukommen und für alle miteinander zum riesen Problem werden.


----------



## Rolk (12. Januar 2016)

Husalah schrieb:


> Wie ihr immer den Islam in eure Suppe reinmischt, ist es so schwer für euch nachzuvollziehen das Besoffen rumhaengen und dann irgendwann mit gleichgesinnten Besoffenen Vergewaltigungen an Frauen zu begehen, so weit weg vom Islam entfernt ist wie irgend möglich ? Und vor allem da es ja so en vogue geworden ist jetzt mal mit dem Hass gegen den Islam nicht mehr zurückzuhalten - was genau erwartet ihr wenn die Muslime anfangen diesen Kampf anzunehmen und euch Hetzern so zu begegnen ? Was glaubt ihr eigentlich was hier los ist, wenn ihr eine Glaubensfront aufzumachen und entlang dieser die Gesellschaft trennen zu wollen ? Viel Spass bei den Reaktionen die dann auf euch zukommen und für alle miteinander zum riesen Problem werden.



Das ist nur wieder ein billiger Versuch Tatsachen zu verdrehen wer hier Opfer und Täter ist. Die Verbrecher aus der Silvesternacht stammten alle aus muslimisch geprägten Ländern. Das reicht jetzt schon um als Hetzer durchzugehen? Ganz grosses Kino. 
In einem gebe ich dir aber recht. Wenn wir nicht mehr nach der Pfeife unserer neuen ausländischen Mitbürger tanzen könnte es hier Bürgerkriegsähnliche Zustände geben.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Januar 2016)

Wenn diese Taten weit vom Islam entfernt sind (was ich im übrigen ebenfalls Glaube), dann verstehe ich nicht warum z.B.: der Zentralrat der Muslime oder alle möglichen Imame nicht endlich mal in die Öffentlichkeit treten und sagen: "DAS sind keine Muslime, das sind Verbrecher die in der Hölle landen!"
Ich will das nicht von irgendwelchen "Islam*wissenschaftlern*" hören, sondern von offizieller Seite der muslimischen Geistlichen.
Diese nicht vorhandene Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist unverständlich.

Hier mal ein Beispiel von ungenügender PR:
Das ist die Website des Zentralrates der Muslime --> zentralrat.de / ZMD Pressemitteilungen /
So, da finden wir auf der linken Seite einen, nach Stand heute, komplett veralteten Kommentar zum Thema Köln. (link)
Natürlich ist das darin geschriebene nicht falsch und es findet auch eine Verurteilung der Taten statt, aber mal ehrlich....warum muss für eine muslimische Darstellung erst deren Website besuchen?!
Das darin ein Vergleich zur häuslichen Gewalt oder zum Oktoberfest gezogen wird, lasse ich nach Stand 6.1.16 durchgehen (man ging Angangs von großteil taschgendiebstälen aus etc.pp), aber gerade jetzt wo man sich gegen Hetze und Islamfeindlichkeit zur Wehr setzen sollte, müssten doch die Fersehsender voll sein mit muslimischen Geistlichen?!
Verstehe ich nicht!


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Januar 2016)

Du glaubst doch nicht, dass dieses verschlagene Diebes- und Vergewaltigerpack fünf mal am Tag nach Mekka betet? Denen ist ihre Religon und Kultur doch genauso scheiß egal wie alles andere.

Aber es gibt da tatsächlich etwas. Nicht von offizieller Stelle, aber vielleicht reichts dir ja. 




> Wir, Männer  aus Syrien, verurteilen die Übergriffe gegenüber Frauen und die Angriffe  auf Menschen wie auch die Raubdelikte in der Silvesternacht auf das  Schärfste.
> 
> Wir bedauern, dass Frauen in ihrer Ehre und körperlich verletzt wurden.
> 
> ...


----------



## azzih (12. Januar 2016)

Also diese Sexmob Geschichte hat nun wirklich nichts mit dem Islam zu tun das ist absurd. Im streng ausgelegten Islam gilt für die Männer die gleiche erzkonservative Sexualmoral wie für Frauen, sprich beispielsweise Berührungen gelten schon als eine sexuelle Handlungen und werden deswegen vermieden. Sprich so ein Fummler würde nach dem Koran sündigen.

Das waren einfach ein Haufen gelangweilter Jugendlicher aus rückständigen Gesellschaften die hier vorsätzlich kriminelle Handlungen begehen. Gruppendynamiken werden auch ne Rolle gespielt haben. Aber in keiner vernünftigen Logik dieser Welt kann man dieses in vielerlei Hinsicht kriminelle Verhalten mit den Lehren des Islam rechtfertigen, weil diese dort einfach explizit verboten sind. Wenn wir hier ein Fummler oder Exhibitionist festnehmen käme ja auch niemand auf die Idee nach irgendwelchen christlichen Parallelen zu suchen, was genauso an den Haaren herbeigezogen wäre.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (12. Januar 2016)

Und es gibt noch einen "offenen Brief" eines 41-jährigen Türken, der den wohl auf Facebook an seine Glaubensbrüder gerichtet hat.
Wurde lt Bild (Ausgabe vom Freitag, da habe ich es her *schäm ) innerhalb kurzer Zeit sehr oft geteilt.

Nicht schlecht geschrieben. Vielleicht hat das irgendjemand gerade zur Hand.

Aber auch wenn es schwerfällt, pauschales Abstempeln bringt nix, ebensowenig wie irgendwelche Hooligangruppen, die nun für Recht & Ordnung sorgen wollen.
Es ist traurig, dass erst jetzt das Sexualstrafrecht überarbeitet werden soll und die Abschiebemüglichkeiten straffälliger Asylbewerber überdacht werden sollen.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Januar 2016)

Es geht ja gar nicht darum das diese Verbrecher in ihrem Glauben erschüttert werden.
Aber für die Öffentlichkeit wäre es wichtig wenn die muslimischen Glaubensführer endlich mal ein Zeichen setzen.
Was bringt es mir wenn diese Taten in Moscheen besprochen und verurteilt werden, das bringt gar nichts.
Stand heute waren die Täter zum Großteil aus muslimischen Herkunftsländern, und haben mit ihrem Verhalten gezeigt was ihnen unsere Werte bedeuten.....nämlich nichts.
Und da muss von offizieller Seite einfach mal das Problem auf den Tisch: "Hört zu liebe Deutsche, wir respektieren eure Regeln....und wer sie nicht respektiert wird auch aus unserer Glaubendgemeinschft ausgeschlossen!" --> das wäre mal ein Zeichen.

//
MIR ist natürlich klar, dass die taten von besoffenen Idioten begangen wurden, aber ein nicht sehr kleiner Teil unserer Gesellschaft verknüpft diese Taten mit deren Glaubensrichtung.
--> da muss angesetzt werden


----------



## azzih (12. Januar 2016)

Es gibt im Islam kein zentralistisches Organ das mal eben ein medial wirksames Statement setzten könnte, genauso wenig wie es allgemein anerkannte"Glaubensführer" gibt. Der Islam hat dazu zu viele Strömungen und ist komplett dezentralistisch aufgebaut.
 Und ausschließen kann man Gläubige meines Wissens auch nicht, das geht noch nichtmal in den christlichen Kirchen so einfach (zum Beispiel kann man keine Kinderschänder einfach so exkommunizieren). 

 Dazu kommt das es doch seltsam ist warum sich hier meist ganz gut integrierte türkischstämmige Leute in 2. und 3. Generation für irgendwas entschuldigen/rechtfertigen sollen was eingewanderte nordafrikanische  Asylanten hier verbrechen. Dieses Sippenhaft Ding nur weil man auf dem Papier die gleiche Religion hat ist  abzulehnen. Und Statements von islamischen Organisationen gibts ständig zu Haufen, nur interessiert das keinen. Auch bezweifel ich das die Pegida-Stammtischparolen-Helden oder  Bild-Leser irgendwie Anteil an nem Statement nehmen, geschweige denn ihre vorgefestigte Meinung ändern.


----------



## aloha84 (12. Januar 2016)

Hier nochmal eine ganz interessante Lektüre zu dem Thema --> Gastbeitrag von Samuel Schirmbeck zum muslimischen Frauenbild


----------



## Woohoo (12. Januar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Hier nochmal eine ganz interessante Lektüre zu dem Thema --> Gastbeitrag von Samuel Schirmbeck zum muslimischen Frauenbild



Jo habe ich auch schon gepostet sehr guter Artikel. 


Vorfall im Mai 2015 und schon jetzt wird öffentlich gefahndet. 
_„Deshalb haben sich die Ermittler jetzt dazu entschlossen, eine  Video-Sequenz und Bilder aus der Überwachungskamera zu veröffentlichen."_
"Überwaltigt" "vergeht sich an ihr" Vergewaltigung klang noch nie so harmlos.
Das wurde ja jetzt auch bekannt, dass solche Vergehen anders ausgedrückt werden sollen in Berichten. So wurde aus Vergewaltigungen eine Körperverletzung gemacht.
Junge Frau in U-Bahnhof Ã¼berwÃ¤ltigt: Polizei sucht diesen Sex-TÃ¤ter | Berliner-Kurier.de


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Es geht ja gar nicht darum das diese Verbrecher in ihrem Glauben erschüttert werden.
> Aber für die Öffentlichkeit wäre es wichtig wenn die muslimischen Glaubensführer endlich mal ein Zeichen setzen.



Warum sollten sie?
Oder entschuldigst du dich jedes Mal, wenn irgendwelche Abtreibungsgegner in den USA eine Klinik in die Luft sprengen oder Ärzte oder Patienten angreifen?

Das sind eben Spinner, das hat mit dem Glauben nichts zu tun, die haben einfach merkartige Vorstellungen, das ist alles.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Januar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> "Überwaltigt" "vergeht sich an ihr" Vergewaltigung klang noch nie so harmlos.
> Das wurde ja jetzt auch bekannt, dass solche Vergehen anders ausgedrückt werden sollen in Berichten. So wurde aus Vergewaltigungen eine Körperverletzung gemacht.
> Junge Frau in U-Bahnhof Ã¼berwÃ¤ltigt: Polizei sucht diesen Sex-TÃ¤ter | Berliner-Kurier.de



An was denkst Du beim Begriff "Vergewaltigung"
An was denkt ein Jurist beim Begriff Vergewaltigung.
Um den Unterschied klar zu machen, weil der Mob nicht in der Lage ist, sprachliche Differenzierung zu verstehen, werden andere Begriffe benutzt. Nennst Du einen Kuss mit Zunge Vergewaltigung, nennst Du eine Hand auf dem Gesicht, mit einem Finger, der die Zähne berührt vergewaltigung? Der Jurist schon....

Abet die Aufstacheler und Brandstifter in dieser Gesellschaft verfälschen an jeder stelle. Nicht die Presse lügt, sondern bestimmte Kreise des Mobs haben mit der deutschen Sprache ein Problem.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber die Aufstacheler und Brandstifter in dieser Gesellschaft verfälschen an jeder stelle. Nicht die Presse lügt, sondern bestimmte Kreise des Mobs haben mit der deutschen Sprache ein Problem.



Die Presse verfälscht auch gerne mal, oder willst du behaupten das zum Beispiel solche Verlage wie der Springer in der Vergangenheit nicht schon zimlich verleumderische Kampanien gegen sozial schwache Gruppen in unserer Gesellschaft betrieben haben, so wie zum Beispiel gegen ALG II Empfänger oder Renter? Oder das die öffentlich rechtlichen Medien gezielt und bewust falsch über vermeindliche "Killerspiele" berichtet haben und welch offensichtlichen Zusammenhang selbige mit Amokläufen in Deutschland stünden?
Oder was man auch gerne mal macht ist "unwichtige" Details weglassen so das Situationen einfach mal relativiert werden, oder anders wirken als sie wirklich waren.

Nein, die Presse hat offensichtlich genauso ein Problem mit der "deutschen" Sprache wie der Mob, oder aber manipuliert bewust, das kann man sich nun aussuchen.


----------



## Woohoo (12. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Abet die Aufstacheler und Brandstifter in dieser Gesellschaft verfälschen an jeder stelle. Nicht die Presse lügt, sondern bestimmte Kreise des Mobs haben mit der deutschen Sprache ein Problem.



*„Vorgaben von oben? Bundespolizist: „Wir dürfen Flüchtlinge nicht mal festhalten“
*

_„Ein Bundespolizist namens Bernd K. sagte nun gegenüber der „Bild“-Zeitung:  „Wenn ein Flüchtling bei der Kontrolle abhauen will, dürften wir ihn  nicht mal festhalten. Das ist von oben vorgegeben. Denn das wäre  körperliche Gewalt. Intern heißt es: Lieber laufen lassen."
Bei Straftaten in Deutschland: Vorgaben von oben? Bundespolizist: ?Wir dürfen Flüchtlinge nicht mal festhalten? - Video - Video - FOCUS Online


_Noch sind es Vermutungen, aber man kann sich kaum vorstellen, dass das wirklich der Realität entspricht.  Vielleicht ist es auch eine Polizeiverschwörung.
Nachsicht und Milde werden uns bei Beteiligten die das als Schwäche auslegen nicht helfen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Januar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> _„Ein Bundespolizist namens Bernd K. sagte nun gegenüber der „Bild“-Zeitung:  „Wenn ein Flüchtling bei der Kontrolle abhauen will, dürften wir ihn  nicht mal festhalten. Das ist von oben vorgegeben. Denn das wäre  körperliche Gewalt. Intern heißt es: Lieber laufen lassen."
> Bei Straftaten in Deutschland: Vorgaben von oben? Bundespolizist: ?Wir dürfen Flüchtlinge nicht mal festhalten? - Video - Video - FOCUS Online
> _



Du glaubst der "Lügenpresse" also immer genau das, was Du glauben willst, und alles, was nicht Deiner Meinungen entspricht, ist erstunken und erlogen? Ich schrieb es schon viele Seiten vorher. Man sollte vorsichtig abwägen, was geschrieben wird, in welcher Zeitung und wie die Beweislage ist. 

Wie lange wurde der Polizist interviewt und was hat er alles gesagt. In welchem Zusammenhang sollte man auf ein sinnvolles Gleichgewicht von angewendeter Gewalt und Höhe der Straftat achten? Woher weiss ein Polizist übrigens VOR der KOntrolle, ob jemand Flüchtling, Asylant, Reisender, Eingeborener oder sonst was ist? Übrigens darf die Polizie nimanden ohne nennung der Gründe festhalten. Wenn sie das macht, ist es Freiheitsberaubung. Zuerst sagen "Sie sind festgenommen wegen Delikt XY, ansonsten keine Festnahme. So ist das im Rechtsstaat. Was für ein Delikt ist es, wenn ein Flüchtling bei der Kontrolle abhaut?


----------



## the_leon (12. Januar 2016)

Die Polizei hat das Recht, dich zu kontrollieren.
Ich frag in 15min. Die Bundespolizisten am Bahnhof. Wenn du dann wegläufst, dann ist das Widerstand gegen Vollzugsbeamte. Und das ist eine Straftat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Januar 2016)

Du darfst bei der Flucht nur niemanden verletzen. Niemand muss zur eigenen Festnahme freiwillig erscheinen und niemand muss die eigene Festnahme unterstützen, genauso wie niemand gegen sich selber oder enge Verwandte aussagen muss. Abhauen ist erlaubt. Aber diese Grundprinzipchen des Rechtsstaats werden je nach Kultur nicht verstanden, in Bayern würde ich mir auch genau überlegen, ob ich das mache, weil man bei diesem autoritärem und zur Gewalt neigendem Bergvölkchen lieber vorsichtig ist. Denn die Polizei darf entscheiden, was sie weiter macht, je nach schwere der Beschuldigung auch ein Schuss ins Bein. Und die Schwere entscheidet der Polizist.


----------



## DarkScorpion (12. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> in Bayern würde ich mir auch genau überlegen, ob ich das mache, weil man bei diesem autoritärem und zur Gewalt neigendem Bergvölkchen lieber vorsichtig ist. Denn die Polizei darf entscheiden, was sie weiter macht, je nach schwere der Beschuldigung auch ein Schuss ins Bein. Und die Schwere entscheidet der Polizist.



Du forderst die ganze Zeit Toleranz, verteidigst Asylsuchende und die Linken inkl dem linken Gesocks bis aufs Blut und haust dann so einen Text raus? 
Glaubwürdiger wirst du damit nicht


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Denn die Polizei darf entscheiden, was sie weiter macht, je nach schwere der Beschuldigung auch ein Schuss ins Bein. Und die Schwere entscheidet der Polizist.



Übertreibe mal nicht.
Selbst wenn du weg läufst, ist der Schusswaffengebrauch nicht gerechtfertigt. 
Den Polizisten will ich sehen, der einen in den Rücken schießt, oder sonst was, nur weil der sich nicht nach dem Ausweis fragen lassen will.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Januar 2016)

Bei einem auf frischer Tat fliehendem Vergewaltiger mit Pistole in der Hand natürlich.
Bei jemandem, bei dem der Perso kontrolliert werden soll natürlich nicht.

Ich kenne Deutschland und deutsche Polizisten sehr gut im Vergleich, zumindest aus
dem Straßenverkehr. Umgangston, Verhalten und Konsequenz sind extrem verschieden.
Im freien Norden ist es merklich toleranter, als im Süden. Während man im Norden bei
jeder roten Kelle gefahrlos wenden kann und sich der Kontrolle widersetzen kann, sind
die hitzköpfigen Südländer etwas anders drauf. Es ist nur eine Tendenz, der Rückschluss
auf den Einzelfall ist wie immer nicht möglich.

Das bemerkt man auch im Umgang mit Demonstranten. Im Süden geht es viel schneller
und viel ruppiger zu, denke ich an durch Wasserwerfer ausgeschossene Augen friedlicher
Menschen. So etwas habe ich im Norden nie erlebt.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Januar 2016)

Sieht so aus als wen auf die Deutsche Bundesregierung nun doch eine Verfassungsklage zukommen wird. Der Ehemalige Verfassungsrichter Di Fabio, der ein Gutachten für den Erfolg einer entsprechenden Klage angefertigt hat, kommt zu dem Schluss das für eine Klage gute Aussichten auf Erfolg bestünden, da die Bundesregierung ihren Pflichen nicht nachgekommen sei und ihren Kompetenzen nicht gerecht geworden ist:



> Di Fabio vertrete die Auffassung, dass der Bund derzeit zu wenig  unternehme, um auf den anhaltenden Zuzug von Flüchtlingen zu reagieren,  erfuhr SPIEGEL ONLINE aus bayerischen Regierungskreisen. Der 61-jährige  Jurist argumentiert demnach, dass der Bund verpflichtet sei, seinen  Kompetenzen in einer Weise gerecht zu werden, die die Interessen der  Bundesländer berücksichtige. Dies gelte in besonderem Maße bei der  Aufgabe, die Grenzen vor unkontrollierter Einreise zu schützen.
> Die  Eigenstaatlichkeit der Länder dürfe durch das Wirken des Bundes weder  verletzt noch stark gefährdet werden. Genau dies aber hatte der  Freistaat zuletzt beklagt, als er die "eigenstaatliche  Handlungsfähigkeit der Länder" dadurch in Frage gestellt sah, dass der  Bund die Zuwanderung nicht wirksam begrenze.
> 
> 
> ...



Quelle: Kritik an FlÃ¼chtlingspolitik: Seehofers neuer Trumpf gegen Merkel


----------



## Husalah (12. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Übertreibe mal nicht.
> Selbst wenn du weg läufst, ist der Schusswaffengebrauch nicht gerechtfertigt.
> Den Polizisten will ich sehen, der einen in den Rücken schießt, oder sonst was, nur weil der sich nicht nach dem Ausweis fragen lassen will.



In Bayern hat ein Grasticker durch Schüsse in den Rücken & Kopf sein Leben verloren, nachdem er von der Polizei weglaufen wollte.


----------



## Verminaard (12. Januar 2016)

Husalah schrieb:


> In Bayern hat ein Grasticker durch Schüsse in den Rücken & Kopf sein Leben verloren, nachdem er von der Polizei weglaufen wollte.



Wie war denn die Situation genau?

Liest sich jetzt als haetten die Polizisten? einfach drauf losgeballert.


----------



## Husalah (12. Januar 2016)

In Bayern schoss ein Polizist einem unbewaffneten Cannabis-Dealer in den Kopf | VICE | Deutschland


----------



## Metalic (12. Januar 2016)

Warum läuft die Made auch weg? Pech gehabt


----------



## azzih (12. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du darfst bei der Flucht nur niemanden verletzen. Niemand muss zur eigenen Festnahme freiwillig erscheinen und niemand muss die eigene Festnahme unterstützen, genauso wie niemand gegen sich selber oder enge Verwandte aussagen muss. Abhauen ist erlaubt. Aber diese Grundprinzipchen des Rechtsstaats werden je nach Kultur nicht verstanden, in Bayern würde ich mir auch genau überlegen, ob ich das mache, weil man bei diesem autoritärem und zur Gewalt neigendem Bergvölkchen lieber vorsichtig ist. Denn die Polizei darf entscheiden, was sie weiter macht, je nach schwere der Beschuldigung auch ein Schuss ins Bein. Und die Schwere entscheidet der Polizist.



Die Polizei darf die Waffe nur zum Eigenschutz einsetzen oder wenn von jemandem Gefahr für die Allgemeinheit ausgeht. Dabei ist der Schuss ins Bein auch so ein Fernseh-Klischee. Beim Gebrauch der Waffe wird stets auf das Körperzentrum gezielt, weil das die beste Trefferwahrscheinlichkeit bietet. Ein Bein ist eine viel zu kleine Trefferzone, selbst für geübte Schützen wäre das auf mehr als ein paar Meter kaum zu treffen, vor allem nicht wenn sich das Ziel bewegt.

Und im Gegensatz zum Bahnpersonal hat die Polizei jederzeit das Recht jeden Menschen zu kontrollieren. Kann man sich nicht ausweisen, dürfen sie dich bis zur Feststellung deiner Identität festhalten. Rennst du weg kann das strafrechtliche Konsequenzen haben.


----------



## Threshold (12. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bei einem auf frischer Tat fliehendem Vergewaltiger mit Pistole in der Hand natürlich.
> Bei jemandem, bei dem der Perso kontrolliert werden soll natürlich nicht.
> 
> Ich kenne Deutschland und deutsche Polizisten sehr gut im Vergleich, zumindest aus
> ...



Keine Ahnung, ich bin seit 20 Jahren nicht mehr von den Cops angehalten oder angesprochen worden. 
Aber ich glaube nicht, dass ein Bayerischer Cop jetzt anders drauf ist als ein Hamburger.
Logisch, dass sie sich anders einstellen, wenn sie eine Gruppe kontrollieren oder nur nach den Führerschein fragen, wenn sie eine Kontrolle machen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. Januar 2016)

Ach ja, das passt ja zum Thema. 

Köln und die Folgen: Der Rechtsstaat als Memme - Kolumne - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Ich kenne privat einen ehemaligen Polizisten (20 Jahre im Dienst gewesen), der genau das öfter bemängelt hat. Er meint, dieses ganze höflich-deeskalierende Auftreten der Polizei sei von irgendwelchen Sesselfurzern vorgegeben worden, die von der "Front" überhaupt keine Ahnung hätten. Also nun mal Obergrenze einführen, Asylrecht massiv verschärfen (vor allem für krminelle Asylanten) und der Polizei ihre Eier wiedergeben. Danke.


----------



## Verminaard (12. Januar 2016)

Sehr neutral geschrieben, Qualitaetsjournalismus 

Ist halt seltsam das der sowieso schon per Haftbefehl gesucht wird. Warnschuss ist abgeben worden. Wenn der weiterrennt muss er mit einem Treffer rechnen.
Wie sollen denn Polizisten agieren und reagieren? Wenn einer nicht will das man ihn verhaftet, in diesem Fall mit Haftbefehl, dann einfach laufen lassen, man koennte ihm ja weh tun?

Ich weis nicht was ihr fuer eine Auffassung von einem Rechtsstaat habt. Wenn die Polizeit ihre Arbeit nicht durchfuehren darf, koennen wir eigentlich alle Regeln ueber Bord werfen.
Wenn man Artikel der lezten Tage liest, koennte man zu dem Schluss kommen, das die Polizei befohlenerweise kaum was machen darf.
Was das fuer Taeter bedeutet wird noch interessant.

Hauptsache den Taetern gehts gut, aber kaum verwendet man das Wort Taeterschutz wird man gesteinigt. 
Armes Deutschland.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es gibt genug Speukulanten die daran verdienen würden wen die EU auseinander bricht, Kurse fallen und andere dafür steigen.
> Im Grunde das gleiche Prinzip wie bei der Spekulation auf Lebensmittelpreise:



Das gleiche Prinzip wie bei absolut allen Spekulationen. In unserem Wirtschaftssystem kann man auch mit einer Verschlechterung der Zustände Profit machen - und es gibt immer jemanden, der genau das versucht.
Das heißt aber nicht, dass irgend jemand auch versucht, diese (oder andere) Zustände aktiv herbeizuführen. Dafür müsste er nämlich einen ziemlich großen Aufwand treiben (-> Investition) und einen Großteil der Gewinne würden Trittbrettfahrer abkassieren (-> geringerer Profit). Wenn z.B. ein katastrophaler Umsturz wegen zu vielen Flüchtlingen unwahrscheinlich ist, dann versucht man den nicht mit Milliarden herbeizuführen, sondern spekuliert auch etwas, dass wahrscheinlicher ist. Einfacher, bequemer, lukrativer - und so ganz nebenbei legal. (und das auch in der "Weltfinanz"-Märchenwelt eines Verschwörungskaspers. Denn die Börsen hassen Insidergeschäfte noch viel mehr, als der Rechtsstaat Verbrecher  )




Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich höre immer Menschen sind nichts mehr wert, warum immer von der Gegenwart reden?
> Das war doch schon immer so.



Quatsch, früher war alles besser. Erst recht in Teutschlant! Da gabs hier auch noch keine Ausländer!




Framinator schrieb:


> naja. Früher war das nicht so. Ich bin 1977 geboren und mir wurden Werte anerzogen.



Wurden sie? Ja? Wurden sie das auch den Bankern aus deiner Generation? Oder den Großindustriellen aus der davor? Wieso haben die sich dann nie an diese Werte gehalten?
Das einzige, was neu ist, dass zunehmend mehr Leute Zugang zu Informationen haben und selbst, wenn sie diese nur eingeschränkt nutzen, realisieren, dass sie in dieser Gesellschaft einfach nur Dreck sind. (Einigen wird das sogar sehr direkt vermittelt, z.B. im Rahmen von Kriegen.)
Dementsprechend ist dann auch die Einstellung dieser Leute zu den Werten unserer Gesellschaft und zu den Werten möglicher alternativer Gesellschaften.




JePe schrieb:


> Halte ich nicht fuer uebertragbar. Es gab Berichte, dass Zettel mit uebersetzten Drohungen gefunden wurden (Klick); heute hat der Bundesminister der Justiz und fuer Verbraucherschutz nachgelegt und angedeutet, dass die Uebergriffe in Koeln und auch in anderen Staedten vorbereitet und zentral organisiert wurden (Klick).



Wo bitte schön steht da etwas von zentral? Ein paar Kriminelle sind nicht nur systematisch vorgegangen, sondern haben sich auch vorbereitet - wow. Überraschung. Wie gesagt: Am 31.12.2113 ist wieder Silvester. Vielleicht ist die Kölner Polizei dann ebenfalls vorbereitet und nicht nur die Taschendiebe.



> Das mag moralisch untadelig sein, realisierbar ist es hingegen kaum. Wieviele - wenn ueberhaupt - Ausgaben der "Strassenzeitung" (oder wie auch immer sie in Deiner Region heissen mag) kaufst Du einem Obdachlosen ab? Eine? Oder soviele, wie Dein Kontostand hergibt? Ich halte es fuer heuchlerisch, vom Staat zu verlangen, wozu man selbst nicht bereit ist. Und fuer gefaehrlich, vom Staat zu verlangen, wozu weite Teile der Gesellschaft (noch) nicht bereit sind.



Ich habe nichts verlangt. Ich habe die bestehenden Möglichkeiten zur Wahl gestellt. Du dagegen scheinst diese Möglichkeiten auf eine zu reduzieren - das ist "fordern". Und scheinbar forderst auch du, ohne Mechanismen und Konsequenzen einzugestehen, die damit einhergehen.




Rolk schrieb:


> Andererseits wurden nur 2/3 der ursprünglich angeforderten Kräfte bewilligt.



Muss ja ein sehr wichtiges Drittel gewesens ein, wenn es bei hundert Strafstaaten den Unterschied zwischen hundert und null Verhaftungen ausmacht... . Wer waren die anderen 2/3? Verkehrspolizisten und innerer Dienst?




Verminaard schrieb:


> Die Zahl der Anzeigen steigt bisher stetig.
> Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen das sich die Taten innerhalb kuerzester Zeit ereignet haben.
> Die Polizei muss doch mitbekommen haben das nach und nach immer mehr Opfer gibt.
> Wenn die sowas wussten, wieso haben die nicht mit jedem Mittel versucht hier durchzudringen?
> Damit kein Aufstand entsteht? Wurden hier gezielt Opfer in kauf genommen nur um keine Eskalation zu riskieren?



Laut Polizeibericht ging es am frühen Abend los und entwickelte sich zumindest lang genug, damit Personen z.T. mehrfach gegen erteilte Platzverweise verstoßen konnten, so die bisherigen Schilderungen. D.h. für mich dass über mindestens 3-4 Stunden gegen einzelne Personen vorgegangen wurde - ohne irgend eine Konsequenz aus der Nutzlosigkeit der bisherigen Herangehensweise zu ziehen...
"Warum" ist eine sehr gute Frage. Imho Inkompetenz, Desinteresse und Resignation. Menschen zu kontrollieren ist ein scheiß Job. Alkoholisierte zu irgendwas zu bringen ist ein scheiß Job. Feiernden Regeln vorzuschreiben ist ein scheiß Job. Und Silverster Abend sind sowieso alles Jobs *******. Wenn man den Job jetzt auch noch unterbesetzt machen muss, werden viele Beamte versucht haben, den Abend möglichst stressarm zu gestalten. D.h. wenig unternehmen, erst recht nichts aus Eigeniniative. Und wenn das genug so machen, hat am Ende niemand einen Überblick darüber, wie mieß die Lage eigentlich ist und die schweren Einzeltaten wird in einer auf eher rauhe Art feiernden Menschenmenge überhaupt niemand bemerkt haben, zumal der organisierte Teil der Täter sicherlich nichts in unmittelbarer Polizeinähe unternommen haben wird.



> Desweiteren sehe ich das ganze Nichthandeln der Polizei als Kapitulation an der ganzen Sache an. Nicht das man den Behoeren hier einzeln Vorwuerfe machen koennte, die Weichen fuer solch ein Szenario haben
> im Vorfeld Andere gesetzt.



Natürlich kann man den Behörden hier Vorwürfe. Nicht nur den Behörden - aber auch. Es ist denen ihr verdammter Job, sowas zu verhindern. Die haben die Kompetenz dafür. Und sie haben die Gestaltungsfreiheit. Wenn die Vorgaben von oben nicht zur Realität passen, dann haben die das klarzustellen. Und bis jemand darauf reagiert, haben sie das beste daraus zu machen. Das heißt z.B. dass eine Polizei, die zuwenig Beamte hat, um eine Menschenmenge von 1000 Leuten um 24 Uhr zu kontrollieren, eben um 18 Uhr die Versammlung von 500 Menschen auflösen und den Platz sperren muss. Ende der Party. Skandal? Klar. Und genau den braucht es, damit die höheren Ebenen, die nun einmal nicht in erster Linie stehen können wach werden. Statt dessen hat scheinbar jeder geguckt, wie er die eine Hälfte des Drucks nach unten weitergeben und die andere Hälfte mit nichts tun aussitzen kann. Bis am Ende niemand mehr etwas getan hat.
So hat jede Ebene ihren Teil zum Gesamtfehler beigetragen und natürlich ist jede Ebene dafür verantwortlich. Und selbst jetzt, nachdem 100 Menschen darunter gelitten haben, versucht absolut niemand diese Fehler zu korrigieren, statt dessen sollen jetzt noch ein paar 10.000 Menschen extra leiden.



> Die Frage ist vielmehr: haben die Buerger noch Vertrauen ins System, das sie geschuetzt werden, oder sieht man die Polizei nur noch als reagierendes Organ, nach dem der Schaden da ist?



Meine private Erfahrung dazu: 3 Wochen braucht die Polizei, um einen Fahrradiebstahl aktenkundig zu machen. Weitere 3 Tage, um zu beschließen, dass man da nichts machen kann. "Reagieren"? Nicht mal das.



> Was fuer ein Signal ist das fuer potentionell Kriminelle? "Wir koennen hier machen was wir wollen, es passiert eh nix"?



Im großen und ganzen ist die Aufklärungsquote in Deutschland nicht schlecht, zumindest was schwere Vergehen angeht (ausgenommen: Steuerdelikte  ). Aber ja: Es gibt definitiv genug, die davon kommen, damit andere sich einreden, dass sie auch davon kommen werden. Und das ist ein verdammt großes, sich selbst verstärkendes Problem.
Eines, dass sich eine Gesellschaft die so viele Verlierer produziert, nicht leisten kann.



> Ich habe jetzt etliche Aussagen gelesen wie: ist alles nicht so schlimm, alles nur aufgebauscht, etc etc. Wahrscheinlich noch nichts in unmittelbarer Naehe passiert.



Sicher, dass du das nicht mit Aussagen verwechselst wie "ist alles nicht viel schlimmer, als dass, was wir schon kennen"? Die sehe (und verbreite ) ich jedenfalls häufiger, "ist nicht schlimm" dagegen nie. Und dazwischen liegt die schwerwiegende Feststellung "das, was wir kennen, ist schon schlimm genug".




DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Das Problem in der deutschen Politik Landschaft ist, dass wir keine Partei mehr für das gemeine Volk haben. Die einzigen Parteien die sich um das gemeine Volk kümmern, sind entweder Links oder rechts. Die großen Parteien, ja auch die grünen, sind mehr daran bedacht an der Macht/Kohle zu bleiben.





DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Sollte es zu einer solchen Umverteilung kommen, kannst du davon ausgehen, das Deutschland als Industrie Standort tot sein wird.
> Die Reichen werden eine Flucht in Steuerparadiese antreten und sich dort als erst Wohnsitz eintragen lassen, was bei den Großen sicherlich auch kein Problem ist.



Äh....
links schlecht, rechts schlecht, Mitte mit Blick auf Wirtschaft schlecht, Mitte ohne Blick auf Wirtschaft schlecht - du weißt auch nicht, was du willst, außer "dagegen", oder?




Rolk schrieb:


> Ja genau. Heute ein paar Protestwähler die AfD wählen und morgen marschieren Nazi-Marschblöcke durch die Strassen. Da gibt es ja wohl realistischere Probleme die auf uns zu kommen.



Wer einfach nur protestwählen möchte, der soll sein Kreuz bei der PARTEI, den Biertrinkern oder den Spirituellen machen. Aber wer seine Stimme AFD und NPD gibt, der soll verdammt noch einmal dazu stehen, dass er fremdenfeinlichen Populismus unterstützen will.





aloha84 schrieb:


> Zur Wahldiskussion:
> (btw ich bin KEIN Fan der CDU)
> CDU:
> Selbst mit Statistikbetrug waren in unserem Land noch nie so viele Leute in Arbeit. Das ist erstmal ein Fakt.
> ...



Das ist übrigens der Grundgedanke zur Reduzierung sozialer Ungerechtigkeit mittels Mindestlohn:
Das Gehalt der unteren Schichten steigt. Inflation frisst zwar einen Teil davon auf, aber eben nur einen Teil. Die andere Seite der Balance sind die oberen Schichten, die durch die Inflation an Barvermögen verlieren und deren Lebensstandard durch die höheren Preise sinkt - ohne dass sie einen Ausgleich durch höhere Löhne erhalten.
Es gibt elegantere Methoden zur Umverteilung, aber die sind offensichtlich schwerer durchzusetzen.

Bezüglich der aktuellen Arbeitslage: Hat mit der CDU wenig zu tun, sondern geht im wesentlichen auf die Agenda2010 zurück. Was leider auch für die Qualität eines großen Teils dieser Arbeitsplätze gilt...




Verminaard schrieb:


> Genau das ist die Crux an der Geschichte.
> Man kann die Taten nicht genau zuordnen, da die eindeutige Identifizierung hoechstwahrscheinlich nicht moeglich ist.
> Aber daraus zu behaupten das keine Asylanten dabei waren?
> 
> Die Spickzettel die bei Einigen gefunden wurden, sind wahrscheinlich Fake oder?



Ich find auch ständig Spikzettel bei Personen, die ich leider nicht identifizieren kann 
[/Märchenstunde]




Sparanus schrieb:


> Tja wenn die Polizei mal Schusswaffen einsetzen würde...



Dann hätten die Menschen in NRW jetzt nicht Angst vor ~zwei Dutzend Taschendieben, sondern vor ~50000 Polizisten.




aloha84 schrieb:


> Wenn diese Taten weit vom Islam entfernt sind (was ich im übrigen ebenfalls Glaube), dann verstehe ich nicht warum z.B.: der Zentralrat der Muslime oder alle möglichen Imame nicht endlich mal in die Öffentlichkeit treten und sagen: "DAS sind keine Muslime, das sind Verbrecher die in der Hölle landen!"
> Ich will das nicht von irgendwelchen "Islam*wissenschaftlern*" hören, sondern von offizieller Seite der muslimischen Geistlichen.
> Diese nicht vorhandene Öffentlichkeitsarbeit ist unverständlich.



Wieso? Hat jemand danach gefragt? Veröffentlichen andere religiöse Vereine Stellungnahmen zu allen möglichen weltlichen Ereignissen? Hat sich die katholische Kirche von den prügelnden Nazis distanziert? Die stammen immerhin aus einem "christlich geprägten Land".




the_leon schrieb:


> Die Polizei hat das Recht, dich zu kontrollieren.
> Ich frag in 15min. Die Bundespolizisten am Bahnhof. Wenn du dann wegläufst, dann ist das Widerstand gegen Vollzugsbeamte. Und das ist eine Straftat.



1. Widerstand ist Gewaltausübung bzw. Androhung derselben gegenüber den Vollzugsbeamten. Weglaufen ist das genaue Gegenteil und mitnichten eine Straftat.
2. Für alle polizeilichen Handlungen gilt die Wahrung der Verhältnismäßigkeit. Und solange kein Grund zur Annahme besteht, dass von einer Person eine Gefahr ausgeht, ist auch keine (schwere) Verletzung derselbigen legitimiert. 
Vergl. die gepostete rechte Hetze, dass man "keine Gewalt einsetzen dürfte, wenn man Asylanten kontrolliert": Das ist vollkommen banal, denn man darf auch keine Gewalt einsetzen, wenn man irgendwelche anderen Menschen kontrolliert. Eine einfach, anlasslose Personenkontrolle ist nie ausreichende Legitimation für Köperverletzungen. Wäre ja noch schöner, wenn die Polizei bei jeder Gelegenheit den Knüppel rausholen könnte.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Januar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das gleiche Prinzip wie bei absolut allen Spekulationen. In unserem Wirtschaftssystem kann man auch mit einer Verschlechterung der Zustände Profit machen - und es gibt immer jemanden, der genau das versucht.
> Das heißt aber nicht, dass irgend jemand auch versucht, diese (oder andere) Zustände aktiv herbeizuführen. Dafür müsste er nämlich einen ziemlich großen Aufwand treiben (-> Investition) und einen Großteil der Gewinne würden Trittbrettfahrer abkassieren (-> geringerer Profit). Wenn z.B. ein katastrophaler Umsturz wegen zu vielen Flüchtlingen unwahrscheinlich ist, dann versucht man den nicht mit Milliarden herbeizuführen, sondern spekuliert auch etwas, dass wahrscheinlicher ist. Einfacher, bequemer, lukrativer - und so ganz nebenbei legal. (und das auch in der "Weltfinanz"-Märchenwelt eines Verschwörungskaspers. Denn die Börsen hassen Insidergeschäfte noch viel mehr, als der Rechtsstaat Verbrecher  )



Ich habe auch an keiner Stelle behauptet das Spekulanten aktiv etwas in der Art machen, wen dann überhaupt dichtest du das wie so oft nur wieder in meine Äußerungen rein.  Ich habe lediglich zum Ausdruck gebracht das kein Spekulant einem hinscheiden der EU nachweinen würde, dazu wären die Profite die man damit machen könnte einfach viel zu groß und man ist ja auch nicht auf sie angewiesen.
Außerdem muss auch kein Spekulant da irgendwas aktiv bewirken damit sich die EU demontiert, das macht man die letzten Jahre schon von ganz alleine und ohne großes zutun...
Was aber durchaus der Fall sein kann ist das entsprechende Spekulationen ein Ableben der EU noch beschleunigen können, oder anders benannt, einen guten alten Dominoeffekt zur Folge haben, wie so oft in Krisen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. Januar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Nach bisherigen Ermittlungen waren die Zustände in Köln *nicht* geplant. Es scheint also so, dass wir wirklich nur eine kritische Masse dieses miesen Packs erreicht haben.


Dann heißt das also, dass die kritische Masse 1000 böse Menschen auf einem Platz von 10.000m² sind. Diese Konzentration erreichen wir selten...



Metalic schrieb:


> Warum läuft die Made auch weg? Pech gehabt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Im  freien Deutschland baut jeder seinen Hanf an, der es raucht. Quote der  Nutzer ist hier ungefähr 40% der Bevölkerung von 20-50. Darum wird es in  Deutschland weitestgehend legalisiert. Nur in Bayern nicht. Dein  Begriff "Made" ist fehl am Platz


----------



## Woohoo (12. Januar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist übrigens der Grundgedanke zur Reduzierung sozialer Ungerechtigkeit mittels Mindestlohn:
> Das Gehalt der unteren Schichten steigt. Inflation frisst zwar einen Teil davon auf, aber eben nur einen Teil. Die andere Seite der Balance sind die oberen Schichten, die durch die Inflation an Barvermögen verlieren und deren Lebensstandard durch die höheren Preise sinkt - ohne dass sie einen Ausgleich durch höhere Löhne erhalten.
> Es gibt elegantere Methoden zur Umverteilung, aber die sind offensichtlich schwerer durchzusetzen.
> 
> *Bezüglich der aktuellen Arbeitslage: Hat mit der CDU wenig zu tun, sondern geht im wesentlichen auf die Agenda2010 zurück.* Was leider auch für die Qualität eines großen Teils dieser Arbeitsplätze gilt...



Stimmt und der Gini-Koeffizient hat sich durch die Agenda2010 nicht verändert. 
Da der implizite Mindestlohn gesenkt wurde und somit gering qualifizierte Personen die nicht am Arbeitsmarkt waren Arbeit gefunden haben, auch wenn es keine tollen Jobs sind.


----------



## Rolk (13. Januar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Muss ja ein sehr wichtiges Drittel gewesens ein, wenn es bei hundert Strafstaaten den Unterschied zwischen hundert und null Verhaftungen ausmacht... . Wer waren die anderen 2/3? Verkehrspolizisten und innerer Dienst?



Die anderen 2/3 waren normale Polizisten, denen man warscheinlich die Parole aufgebrumt hat deeskaliernd zu agieren und dann am langen Arm verhungern lassen hat. Einfach nur erbärmlich den Polizisten die 12h vor Ort den Kopf hingehalten haben die Schuld zuzuschieben. 



> Wer einfach nur protestwählen möchte, der soll sein Kreuz bei der PARTEI, den Biertrinkern oder den Spirituellen machen. Aber wer seine Stimme AFD und NPD gibt, der soll verdammt noch einmal dazu stehen, dass er fremdenfeinlichen Populismus unterstützen will.



Ich stehe dazu das mir der selbstzerstörerische Linkskurs den unsere Regierung schon zu lange fährt gehörig gegen den Strich geht und die NPD lass mal schön weg, die war nicht das Thema. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann heißt das also, dass die  kritische Masse 1000 böse Menschen auf einem Platz von 10.000m² sind.  Diese Konzentration erreichen wir selten...



Ja, so selten das man zu Silvester in einigen Städten zum Freiwild werden kann. Dann ist ja alles nicht so schlimm und kann so weiter gehen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (13. Januar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Äh....
> links schlecht, rechts schlecht, Mitte mit Blick auf Wirtschaft schlecht, Mitte ohne Blick auf Wirtschaft schlecht - du weißt auch nicht, was du willst, außer "dagegen", oder?



Doch ich will eine Partei die sich um die kleinen Leute kümmert. Das dies aber nicht mit einer Enteignung der wohlhabenden daherkommen kann, sollte jedem klar sein. Denn gerade Großverdiener zahlen eine Menge an Steuern. Klar haben diese Tricks wie sie die Steuern senken können. Dies muss geändert werden keine Frage. Aber was interessierterUser gefordert hättest eine Enteignung. Und sowas hatten wir vor 80-85 Jahren schon mal, was schief ging und dann vor ca 65 Jahren noch einmal. Und auch da ging der Schuss nach hinten los.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wer einfach nur protestwählen möchte, der soll sein Kreuz bei der PARTEI, den Biertrinkern oder den Spirituellen machen. Aber wer seine Stimme AFD und NPD gibt, der soll verdammt noch einmal dazu stehen, dass er fremdenfeinlichen Populismus unterstützen will.



Wenn ich ehrlich bin war die AfD unter Lucke tatsächlich eine alternative. Die war Mitte konservativ.  Als Lücke seinen Posten nehmen musste, war auch die AfD keine Alternative mehr. 

Allerdings bin ich auch kein Verfechter der D-Mark. Der Euro selber ist eine gute Sache. So wie er geplant war. Deutschland profitiert immer noch von Euro, welcher übrigens stabiler ist als die D-Mark damals.


----------



## Husalah (13. Januar 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Doch ich will eine Partei die sich um die kleinen Leute kümmert.
> Wenn ich ehrlich bin war die AfD unter Lucke tatsächlich eine alternative. Die war Mitte konservativ.



Finde den Widerspruch 

Entzieht den Nettostaatsprofiteuren das Wahlrecht! - DIE WELT 
Wer soll wählen? - DIE WELT


als ein paar Beispielen - Die AfD lebt davon das ihre Sympathanten in der Regel keine Ahnung haben in welchem Kosmos sich die Denke ihrer "Alternativen Helden" so bewegt - AfD die Partei des kleinen Mannes ?!

Noch ein Beispiel Gefaellig ?  
Zitat Lucke: 
"Die unangenehme Wahrheit besteht deshalb darin, dass eine Verbesserung der Arbeitsmarktlage nur durch niedrigere Entlohnung der ohnehin schon Geringverdienenden, also durch eine verstärkte Lohnspreizung, möglich sein wird. Eine Abfederung dieser Entwicklung ist durch verlängerte Arbeitszeiten, verminderten Urlaubsanspruch oder höhere Leistungsbereitschaft möglich. "

Japp, der Lucke ist schon so ein Kaempfer für die Interessen "des kleinen Mannes" .


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. Januar 2016)

Lucke ist jetzt aber nicht mehr in der AfD. Und Adam hat es vor seiner AfD-Zeit geschrieben und jetzt hat er in der Partei auch kein Amt mehr.


----------



## Ich 15 (13. Januar 2016)

Husalah schrieb:


> Japp, der Lucke ist schon so ein Kaempfer für die Interessen "*des kleinen Mannes*" .


Lucke war schon immer einer aus der Wirtschaft, der FDP nahestehend und hat mit berechtigter Eurokritik Stimmen gesammelt. Sein Kommentar bewiest doch, wo seine Kompetenzen liegen. Die AfD war ursprünglich eine Mischung aus FDP mit konservativen Elementen.


----------



## Woohoo (13. Januar 2016)

Husalah schrieb:


> Noch ein Beispiel Gefaellig ?
> Zitat Lucke:
> "Die unangenehme Wahrheit besteht deshalb darin, dass eine *Verbesserung der Arbeitsmarktlage nur durch niedrigere Entlohnung der ohnehin schon Geringverdienenden, also durch eine verstärkte Lohnspreizung,* möglich sein wird. Eine Abfederung dieser Entwicklung ist durch verlängerte Arbeitszeiten, verminderten Urlaubsanspruch oder höhere Leistungsbereitschaft möglich. "
> 
> Japp, der Lucke ist schon so ein Kaempfer für die Interessen "des kleinen Mannes" .



Genau das hat dann Schröder (SPD) mit der Agenda2010 gemacht und das war nötig weil Deutschland damals der "kranke Mann" in Europa war und selber in einer Euro -Krise steckte. Der Gini-Koeffizient hat sich durch die Agenda2010 nicht verändert. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Da der implizite Mindestlohn gesenkt wurde und somit gering  qualifizierte Personen die nicht am Arbeitsmarkt waren Arbeit gefunden  haben, auch wenn es keine tollen Jobs sind.

Wenn jetzt viele unqualifizierte Menschen kommen sollten die im schlimmsten Fall nicht mal die Grundrechenarten können, müssen die entweder Jobs annehmen die dementsprechend bezahlt werden (dazu können neue Jobs dieser Kategorie geschaffen werden z.B. Einpacker  an der Kasse!?) oder arbeitslos werden.


----------



## Poulton (13. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Quote der  Nutzer ist hier ungefähr 40% der Bevölkerung von 20-50. Darum wird es in  Deutschland weitestgehend legalisiert.


Gibt es für diese wagemutigen Behauptungen auch irgendeine fundierte Quelle oder wurde das eben mal so in den Raum gestellt?


----------



## the_leon (13. Januar 2016)

Jo, ich Bau in Bayern mein Gras auch auf 20ha an.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich habe auch an keiner Stelle behauptet das Spekulanten aktiv etwas in der Art machen, wen dann überhaupt dichtest du das wie so oft nur wieder in meine Äußerungen rein.



Wollte hier niemandem etwas konkret andichten, sondern allgemein auf ein hier mehrfach angesprochenes Thema eingehen. Dein Post war nur ein passender Aufhänger, Andeutungen dass hinter der ganzen Entwicklung ein großer Plan stecken müsse, kamen von vielen Seiten.
Und für mich sind die übliche verquirlte Verschwörerscheiße. Hier will niemand etwas demontieren, es gibt nur zu viele Leute, die ausschließlich an ihr eigenes Wohl denken (und das auf allen Ebenen, vom Kölner Taschendieb bis zum Münchener Großinvestor) und zu wenige, die überhaupt noch kapieren, was "Europa" eigentlich werden sollte und wieso. 



> Was aber durchaus der Fall sein kann ist das entsprechende Spekulationen ein Ableben der EU noch beschleunigen können, oder anders benannt, einen guten alten Dominoeffekt zur Folge haben, wie so oft in Krisen.



Ach quatsch, dagegen hat unsere tolle Kanzlerin doch schon im letzten Jahrzehnt eine umfangreiche Gesetzesinitiativen angekündigt, die Spekulationseskalationen unterbindet und die Bevölkerung vor den Finanzmarktakteuren schützt...
wait.





Rolk schrieb:


> Die anderen 2/3 waren normale Polizisten, denen man warscheinlich die Parole aufgebrumt hat deeskaliernd zu agieren und dann am langen Arm verhungern lassen hat. Einfach nur erbärmlich den Polizisten die 12h vor Ort den Kopf hingehalten haben die Schuld zuzuschieben.



"den Kopf hinhalten"? Wo hat in Köln jemand den Kopf hingehalten? In den Sand gesteckt träfe es besser. Und das, wie schon erwähnt, auf allen Ebenen. Aber die Welt ist soviel einfacher, wenn man sie auf "DIE" Schuld reduziert und diese nach einer handvoll kurzen Überlegungen denen zuschreibt, über die man nicht nachgedacht hat...

Randfrage: Was sind eigentlich "normale" und "unnormale" Polizisten? Passive und solche, die ihren gesetztlichen Verpflichtungen nachkommen? (Verpflichtungen übrigens, die über denen Anordnungen eines Vorgesetzen stehen, wenn diese falsch sein sollten. Die Polizei ist keine Militär mit Kadavergehorsam, sondern eine Einrichtung zum Schutz von Bürgern und deren Rechten)



> Ich stehe dazu das mir der selbstzerstörerische Linkskurs den unsere Regierung schon zu lange fährt gehörig gegen den Strich geht und die NPD lass mal schön weg, die war nicht das Thema.



Du fängst mit "stehe dazu" an und endest mit dem 1A-Klischee-Ausweichmanöver. Niemand hat gefragt, was dich an der Regierung stört ("selbstzerstörerischer Linkskurs" wäre auch eine arg diffuse, nichtssagende Antwort gewesen). Die Frage war: Warum ist man *für* rechts?

Wir haben nur zwei(+eine) Parteien in der Regierung. Weitere zwei im Bundestags (zugegebenermaßen ist die Regierung klar von rechts von beiden, also sind die ggf. keine Alternative für Leute, die nicht weiter nach rechts wollen). 8 weitere in Länderpalementen oder dem Europaparlament und 44 weitere, die zu Wahlen antreten (laut Wiki  ), darunter eine ganze Menge die bundesweit wählbar sind und jeweils eine größere Zahl regionaler Parteien. Wer aus dieser großen Vielfalt ausgerechnet die AFD wählt, sollte also einen expliziten Grund haben, warum er FÜR deren fremdenfeindliche Standpunkte ist und deren Umsetzung als deutlich wichtiger erachtet, als die Ziele diverser anderer Nischenparteien.




DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Doch ich will eine Partei die sich um die kleinen Leute kümmert. Das dies aber nicht mit einer Enteignung der wohlhabenden daherkommen kann, sollte jedem klar sein.



Das "mehr für irgendwen" nicht ohne "weniger für irgendwen anders" geht, scheint aber immer noch nicht jedem klar zu sein.?! Und wer der breiten Masse nenneswert etwas geben will, der muss da nehmen, wo es viel zu holen gibt: Obere Schichten und/= Wirtschaft. Anders funktionierts nicht.



> Wenn ich ehrlich bin war die AfD unter Lucke tatsächlich eine alternative. Die war Mitte konservativ.  Als Lücke seinen Posten nehmen musste, war auch die AfD keine Alternative mehr.



Der Luckeflügel der AFD (der auch unter dessen Vorsitz nicht das Bild der Partei prägen konnte) war wirtschaftsliberal und hätte rein gar nichts für "die kleinen Leute" getan, im Gegenteil. Das war FDP ohne anbiderungs-Versprecher, gewürzt mit Europafeindlichkeit. (=> hätte der Wirtschaft unterm Strich nicht einmal etwas gebracht, nur den unteren Schichten geschadet)




Woohoo schrieb:


> Genau das hat dann Schröder (SPD) mit der Agenda2010 gemacht und das war nötig weil Deutschland damals der "kranke Mann" in Europa war und selber in einer Euro -Krise steckte. Der Gini-Koeffizient hat sich durch die Agenda2010 nicht verändert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ehe due "den" Gini-Koeffizienten (der auch viele Aspekte nicht wiedergeben kann) noch dreimal auspackst: Der für Einkommen hat sich meines Wissens nach nicht geändert, ja. Weil jetzt mehr Leute wenig haben an Stelle von einigen die etwas wenigen und einigen die sehr wenig haben. Die ungleiche Vermögensverteilung hat sich dagegen meines Wissens nach deutlich verschlechtert, nur tauchen Besitzvermehrung, Wertsteigerung von Besitzt und afaik auch Spekulationsgewinne eben nicht in der Einkommensverteilung auf. Wer 10 Millionen zu 0,5% anlegt und sonst nichts macht, taucht eben mit einem Einkommen von 50.000 Euro auf, genauso wie jemand der nichts hat und 2000 Euro (abzüglich Abgaben) im Monat verdient. Der Lebensstandard der beiden unterscheidet sich aber massiv.



> Da der implizite Mindestlohn gesenkt wurde und somit gering  qualifizierte Personen die nicht am Arbeitsmarkt waren Arbeit gefunden  haben, auch wenn es keine tollen Jobs sind.



Ich hatte das Vergnügen, längere Zeit auf diesem Niveau zu arbeiten. Geringqualifiziert? Die Akademikerquote lag bei 80% (und nein, der Job hatte kaum intellektuelle Anforderungen, nur die flexiblen Arbeitszeiten zogen bereits Studenten an)


----------



## Husalah (13. Januar 2016)

Man muss aber auch dazu sagen das, das "Welcome Refugees" weder mit den anderen Eurolaendern noch im Europaeischen Sinne besprochen wurde, sondern die anderen Eurolaender einfach vor Vollendete Tatsachen gestellt wurden. 
Seitdem hat sich der schon davor aufgebaute Rechtsruck nochmal wesentlich verstaerkt.  
Hier spinnen auch alle und lassen sich von einer Hysterie in die naechste Treiben und ich sehe bisher recht wenig Willen von "oben" all diese Probleme ernsthaft in Griff bekommen zu wollen. Ein "starker Staat" integriert die Leute genausowenig wie in den Jahren davor, bei den Massen an Leuten ist somit das Chaos auf lange Sicht vorprogrammiert - und aso es ist bisher kein Ende in Sicht und ich kann keinen klaren Kurs in irgendwas erkennen. 
Die Polizei ist aus diversen Gründen auch schon im Alltag recht überfordert und gleichzeitig schreien alle "mehr polizei, mehr dies, mehr das" als die vorhandenen Polizisten besser auzubilden, auszustatten , effektiver Arbeiten zu lassen (Stichwort Cannabis Legalisierung, möchte nicht wissen wieviel unnütze Zeit das verschlingt) 
Und ich bin dafür das Menschen in Not Geholfen wird, aber dazu würden auch Debatten in der Gesellschaft gehören, wo wir diese Entwicklungen mit Antreiben und vielleicht Druck verringern könnten. - Genauso kann es nicht gesund sein und wird für die naechsten Probleme sorgen das soviele Menschen auf so engem Raum miteinander untergebracht sind, die teilweise aus ihren Herkunftslaendern ihre Konflikte mitbringen die bis aufs Blut geführt wurden. 
Will man dieses Problem entschaerfen stellt sich das naechste Problem - die Wohnungsknappheit in vielen Gebieten und dort wo der Wohnungsmarkt noch recht entpannt ist kommt dann wieder "die dunkeldeutsche Mentalitaet" ins Spiel und in all diesen Problemen sollte ja auch noch irgendwie den Problemen der eigentlichen Bevölkerung Rechnung getragen werden und wie am Anfang geschrieben das alles auch noch in einem Europaeischen Kontext in dem wir nicht immer den anderen Staaten unseren Kurs aufdrücken können wie wir lustig sind, die fragen sich auch schon seit ner Weile wozu sie das Theater mitmachen sollen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. Januar 2016)

AfD bei 15%, SPD und Die Linke sind mit nur 19% in Reichweite, Grüne knapp 5%.
Sachsen-Anhalt-Umfrage: AfD auf Rekordkurs ? Platz hinter CDU in Reichweite - DIE WELT

Die Wahl in Sachsen-Anhalt und Ende des Jahres in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern könnte für einige also ein Schock Ergebnis haben.


----------



## Amon (14. Januar 2016)

Wenn da nicht wieder Wahlfälschung wie bspw. in Bremen dazu kommt. Eigentlich müsste die OSZE Wahlbeobachter für alle demnächst anstehenden Wahlen schicken.


----------



## Rwk (14. Januar 2016)

Wen wundert das noch ? 
Jeder mit Verstand muß sich doch fragen, wie lange z.B. die Zuwanderung andauern soll...
Ich meine, wievielen Menschen geht es schlechter als uns ? So über den Daumen gepeilt ungefähr 4 Milliarden ?
Sollen wir die jetzt alle aufnehmen ?
Wo sollen die hin und wer bezahlt den ganzen Spaß ?
Bei aller Menschlichkeit, das kann doch nur im Chaos enden.
Und wem ist dann noch geholfen wenn unser Land im Chaos versinkt ?

Hab mir selbst schon das Programm der AfD durchgelesen und kann da echt kein 'rechtes Gedankengut' finden.
Die Punkte soll mir mal einer zeigen.

Die sind gegen TTIP,
gegen die GEZ,
gegen Privatisierung der Wasserversorgung,
gegen genmanipulierten Fraß,
gegen Vorratsdatenspeicherung...

Muß ehrlich gestehen, das kann ich alles nur befürworten.
Kann es sein das unsere regierungsgesteuerten Medien eifrig daran arbeiten, dem enttäuschten Wähler einfach ein schlechtes 'rechtes' Gewissen einzureden, sollte er sich für eine andere Regierung entscheiden ?
Entschieden hab ich noch nichts, aber nennt mir mal einen guten Grund warum die Alternative nicht mein Kreuz bekommen sollte. Die Groko kriegt es ganz sicher nicht - was bleibt denn dann noch ?


----------



## Ich 15 (14. Januar 2016)

Ein guter Gastbeitrag  
Merkels kopflose Politik macht die Rechten stark


> Die Flüchtlingspolitik der Bundesregierung spielt den Falschen in die  Hände, meint Schriftstellerin Monika Maron. Wer nicht Pegida oder AfD  will, hat keine politische Heimat. Es gibt nur Merkel oder Merkel – und  die Grenzen bleiben offen.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Januar 2016)

Natürlich ist die AfD Rechts, aber im großen und ganzen nicht weiter als die CSU. 
Obwohl die AfD halt Ausreißer wie Höcke hat.


----------



## Threshold (14. Januar 2016)

Bernd Höcke ist doch ein reiner Populist, mehr nicht. Den kann man meiner Meinung nach nicht erst nehmen.


----------



## azzih (14. Januar 2016)

Das AFD Programm mag jetzt nicht per se Rechts sein, aber in der Partei gibts ein paar ganz üble rechte Bazillen. Wenn ein Höcke wieder mit seiner peinlichen Rassenlehre anfängt, da fragt man sich schon warum so jemand in ner möchtegern-seriösen Partei noch Mitglied ist und regelmässig ne Plattform geboten bekommt.


----------



## Verminaard (14. Januar 2016)

Rwk schrieb:


> Kann es sein das unsere regierungsgesteuerten Medien  eifrig daran arbeiten, dem enttäuschten Wähler einfach ein schlechtes  'rechtes' Gewissen einzureden, sollte er sich für eine andere Regierung  entscheiden ?


Natuerlich sind die nicht weiter rechts als die CSU. Aber die werden als rechtspopulistisch/rechtsradikal hingestellt.
Wenn man es oft genug und ueberall wiederholt, wird es schon irgendwann mal wahr sein.
Schau dir mal die Piratenpartei an, was mit der gemacht wurde, als die als Protestpartei Erfolge gefeiert hat.

Stell  dir mal vor die AfD bekommt einige Achtungserfolge und wird eine  ernstzunehmende Oppositionspartei. Die haben da einige Punkte dabei, die  du aufgezaehlt hast, woran die aktuelle Regierung unbedingt festhalten  will, das ohne groß Kontra.



Rwk schrieb:


> - was bleibt denn dann noch ?


Wenns nicht unbedingt ernst sein soll, dann Die Partei.
Wuerd gern Sonneborn im Bundestag sehen.



azzih schrieb:


> Das AFD Programm mag jetzt nicht per se Rechts sein, aber in der Partei gibts ein paar ganz üble rechte Bazillen. Wenn ein Höcke wieder mit seiner peinlichen Rassenlehre anfängt, da fragt man sich schon warum so jemand in ner möchtegern-seriösen Partei noch Mitglied ist und regelmässig ne Plattform geboten bekommt.


Ist leider so, und er ist sicher ein Zugpferd fuer andere Extreme. Frag mich warum der da noch geduldet wird.
Aber wenn Deutschland so einen Vizepraesidenten des deutschen Bundestages verkraftet, dann kann man ueber den Bloedsinn von Hoecke auch weghoeren.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Husalah (14. Januar 2016)

Zu gut und ich glaube der erste Sinnvolle Artikel zu der ganzen Köln Nummer
KriminalitÃ¤t: Unser Sexmob |Â ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Sparanus (14. Januar 2016)

Man muss aber auch sagen, dass man Höcke von oben den Parteiaustritt nahegelegt hat.


----------



## Amon (14. Januar 2016)

Nur weil der Hoecke gesagt hat dass der Afrikaner gerne schnackselt ist das verquere Rassenlehre? Was ein Bullshit...


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Januar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Das AFD Programm mag jetzt nicht per se Rechts sein, aber in der Partei gibts ein paar ganz üble rechte Bazillen. Wenn ein Höcke wieder mit seiner peinlichen Rassenlehre anfängt, da fragt man sich schon warum so jemand in ner möchtegern-seriösen Partei noch Mitglied ist und regelmässig ne Plattform geboten bekommt.



Ausreißer findest du in fast allen Partein. Selbst in der CDU wirst du Politiker finden die schon äußerst grenzwertige Äußerungen von sich geben (ich will da nur mal auf diverse rechtspopulistische Äußerungen von CDU-Politikern in Sachsen verweisen), selbst in der SPD gab und gibt es die (Sarazin), oder jene die man schon für verkappte linke Revoluzer halten könnte.
Ausreißer gab und gibt es in jeder Partei, egal welches politische Spektrum sie meint zu vertreten. Will man eine Partei deswegen verteufeln und für unwählbar erklären? Nun in dem Fall ist nicht nur die AFD nicht wählbar, sondern auch CSU, CDU, SPD, FDP, Grüne und die Linke!
Also wen wollt ihr dann noch wählen, schließlich haben alle diese Parteien Ausreißer in fragwürdige Richtungen?


----------



## Verminaard (14. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also wen wollt ihr dann noch wählen, schließlich haben alle diese Parteien Ausreißer in fragwürdige Richtungen?



Natuerlich Die Partei - sie ist sehr gut!


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (14. Januar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Nur weil der Hoecke gesagt hat dass der Afrikaner gerne schnackselt ist das verquere Rassenlehre? Was ein Bullshit...



Und außerdem: Wenn die kein Brot haben, warum essen sie keinen Kuchen?


Der Spruch war doch gar nicht von ihm, oder?


----------



## Amon (14. Januar 2016)

Sollen sie doch Kuchen essen.

So ist das richtig.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Januar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Nur weil der Hoecke gesagt hat dass der Afrikaner gerne schnackselt ist das verquere Rassenlehre? Was ein Bullshit...



Er hat es rassisch dargestellt, dabei ist das was er meint gesellschaftlich und nicht biologisch.


----------



## Amon (14. Januar 2016)

Er hat einen Terminus aus der Biologie benutzt, das ist alles. Ich habe die komplette Rede gehört und konnte da nichts faschistisches finden.


----------



## Husalah (14. Januar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Er hat einen Terminus aus der Biologie benutzt, das ist alles.



Ohne Hintergedanken und ohne den Anspruch "gewisse Kreise" damit anzusprechen ?


----------



## Amon (14. Januar 2016)

Er hat nur gesagt wie es ist. Das Bevölkerungswachstum ist in Afrika nun mal höher als in Europa. Da haben die halt 7 oder 8 Kinder pro Familie, aber das auch nur weil die Kinder da kwasi die Rente sind und später die Eltern versorgen sollen. Hier ist man ja schon asozial wenn man 3 Kinder hat.


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2016)

Schon mal gefragt, wieso dort mehr Kinder geboren werden?
Weils dort kein Rentensystem gibt. Die Eltern hoffen im Alter bei einem ihrer Kinder unter zu kommen, je mehr Kinder du hast, desto größer sind die Chancen, dass es eins schafft, bei dem du dann mit leben kannst.
Das war bei uns auch so, dann kam das Sozialsystem und der Staat hat das übernommen, was vorher die Familien getan haben.
Ist also eine reine gesellschaftliche Sache und hat nichts mit der Biologie zu tun, und daher sind die Aussagen von Höcke natürlich rassistisch auszulegen.


----------



## aloha84 (15. Januar 2016)

Mhhh Höcke in Erfurt:
"Erfurt ist so schön.......und muss auch schön DEUTSCH bleiben...."
War der Typ nicht mal Lehrer? In meinen Augen ist der einfach "fertig"!


----------



## Themistokles_ (15. Januar 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Aus meiner Sicht ist der Höhenflug der AfD ein direktes Produkt von Merkel. Die Politik von Merkel ist völlig unverantwortlich. Es strömen zu viele Menschen nach Deutschland und diese werden oft nicht mal kontrolliert/registriert.  Außer Deutschland findet man in der EU kaum ein Land welches die Politik von Merkel unterstützt. Von Merkel hört man nur "Wir schaffen das" aber Lösungen für Probleme  gibt es von Merkel nie. Ansätze wie die Umverteilung der Flüchtlinge in der EU sind völlig unrealistisch und Abgaben von anderen Ländern einzufordern um die Flüchtlingspolitik in Deutschland zu finanzieren auch. Merkel spielt rechten Parteien  in Deutschland und Europa nur in die Hände und zerstört so die EU. Aus Protest davor werde ich die AfD wählen. Warum? Es gibt leider keine Alternative zu AfD in der Flüchtlingsfrage, ansonsten würde ich die wählen. Die Panik vor der AfD ist auch irrational. Sie steht weder auf Landesebene noch auf Bundesebene davor zu regieren. Pegida unterstütze ich aber nicht und auch die Aussagen einiger Personen in der AfD nicht.(Es gibt in der AfD aber nicht nur Idioten)



> Profilbild
> Wählt AfD aus "Protest"
> Merkel ist "unverantwortlich", "zerstört Europa"
> "Panik vor der AfD ist irrational" - "Es gibt in der AfD aber nicht nur [...] Idioten"


----------



## Rwk (15. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das war bei uns auch so, dann kam das Sozialsystem und der Staat hat das übernommen, was vorher die Familien getan haben.


Wie lange funktioniert das Sozialsystem noch, wenn es immer mehr Bezieher, aber keine weiteren Steuerzahler gibt ?

Das Programm der Partei kommt mir vor wie ein schlechter Witz, Mauern um die Schweiz bauen ?
Mit 12 zur Wahl gehen ? Ernsthaft, so eine Gruppe Komödianten würde ich niemals wählen - wie könnt ihr mir so einen Humbug empfehlen ?
Was soll sich denn hier bitte verändern wenn die mit 0,5% dastehen ?

Schwarze Schafe gibts sowieso in jeder Partei, aber zur Zeit traue ich am ehesten der AfD zu, in Deutschland noch was zu bewegen.
Die bösen rechten Punkte in deren Programm konnte mir auch noch keiner zeigen.
Ich sehe einfach keine Alternativen mehr, sondern mit Merkel den sicheren Untergang.

Bis heute bleiben Fragen von der Groko unbeantwortet. 
Wieviele Zuwanderer sollen noch aufgenommen werden, wo jetzt schon alle Lager voll sind ?
Sollen die Menschen nun ihr Leben lang in alten Baumärkten und maroden Turnhallen leben ?


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2016)

Rwk schrieb:


> Wie lange funktioniert das Sozialsystem noch, wenn es immer mehr Bezieher, aber keine weiteren Steuerzahler gibt ?



Deswegen muss das Sozialsystem umgebaut werden.
Weg davon, dass das nur von Arbeit finanziert wird, hin dazu, dass sich alle daran beteiligen, über eine entsprechende Steuer.
Das würde die Arbeit an sich günstiger machen und trotzdem hätten wir ein funktionierenden Sozialsystem, denn das wäre nicht mehr davon abhängig davon, dass nur eine bestimmte Gruppe einzahlt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (15. Januar 2016)

Möglichkeiten gibt es sicher viele das Sozialsystem umzubauen, was auch dringend nötig wäre. Dazu muss es aber richtig knallen bevor sich eine Regierung, die nach vier Jahren wiedergewählt werden möchte, auch mal was traut.

Der AfD traue ich nicht zu auch nur im entferntesten Regierungsverantwortung zu übernehmen. Ich mochte sie von Anfang an nicht aber mittlerweile sind die klugen Köpfe komplett weg vom Fenster und es bleibt lediglich ein brauner Bodensatz über, der seine Daseinsberechtigung nur durch die aktuelle Flüchtlingskrise hat.

Baustellen gibt es in der Flüchtlingskrise viele. Aber wenn nicht einmal eines der reichsten Länder der Welt bereit ist sich dieser Aufgabe anzunehmen dann wird es wieder richtig dunkel auf dieser Welt.

Ein kluger Spruch aus irgendeinem Forum:" Es waren nicht die Gutmenschen, die zuerst die Bücher und dann die Menschen angezündet haben."


----------



## Rwk (15. Januar 2016)

Verstehe ich nicht ganz, wenn nicht von deinem Lohn, wovon sollen sonst Steuern bezogen werden ?
Selbst wenn du alle Lebensmittel noch weiter besteuerst, die bezahlst du ja letzten Endes auch nur vom Lohn.
So werden die Armen noch ärmer.

Vorschlag der AfD lautet, wer noch nie Steuern gezahlt hat kann keine Sozialleistungen beziehen.
Mit dieser Änderung wäre der komplette Wirtschaftstourismus sofort zerlegt.


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2016)

Du scheinst das nicht verstanden zu haben.
Das Sozialsystem wird von den Sozialabgaben bezahlt, die Arbeitnehmer und Arbeitgeber zahlen, wobei man die Arbeitgeber inzwischen gedeckelt hat. Steigen die Kosten, dürfen das die Arbeitnehmer bezahlen.
Das sind rund 39 Millionen Menschen. Alle anderen haben sich inzwischen aus dem Sozialsystem verabschiedet, profitieren aber auch davon.
Ergo weg damit und eine Sozialsteuer, die alle bezahlen müssen, und die abhängig vom Einkommen ist und die logischer Weise auch nicht gedeckelt ist..
Sagen mir mal, jeder zahlt 20% seines Einkommens.
Das sind bei 1000€ im Monat logischer Weise 200€.
Bei 2000€ sind das dann 400€.
Bei 100.000€ sind es eben 20.000€.


----------



## fipS09 (15. Januar 2016)

Rwk schrieb:


> Vorschlag der AfD lautet, wer noch nie Steuern gezahlt hat kann keine Sozialleistungen beziehen.
> Mit dieser Änderung wäre der komplette Wirtschaftstourismus sofort zerlegt.







Klingt total logisch und zuende gedacht. Eine Frau die nach der Schule Kinder bekommen hat und sich von ihrem Mann trennt, hat halt Pech gehabt. 


Genauso wie Studenten, sollen die doch lieber ordentlichen deutschen Handwerksberufen nachgehen.


Deutschland schafft sich scheinbar wirklich ab.


----------



## Rwk (15. Januar 2016)

Moment mal, wenn du kein Arbeitgeber und kein Arbeitnehmer bist, wovon sollen dir 20% abgezogen werden ?


----------



## Rwk (15. Januar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Klingt total logisch und zuende gedacht. Eine Frau die nach der Schule Kinder bekommen hat und sich von ihrem Mann trennt, hat halt Pech gehabt.
> 
> 
> Genauso wie Studenten, sollen die doch lieber ordentlichen deutschen Handwerksberufen nachgehen.
> ...


Das war jetzt kurz und knapp zusammen gefasst, les doch mal selbst was die genau vorschlagen.
Alimente sind dir ein Begriff ?
Und deine Eltern haben ja nun in deiner Schulzeit steuern gezahlt, da wirst du nach dem Abitur bestimmt nicht zum Flaschensammeln verdonnert.
Hast du einen besseren Vorschlag ?


----------



## fipS09 (15. Januar 2016)

Also wenn meine Eltern finanziell nicht in der Lage sind Unterhalt zu zahlen, darf ich nicht studieren? Das klingt für mich nach einer 2-Klassen Gesellschaft.


----------



## taks (15. Januar 2016)

Rwk schrieb:


> Die bösen rechten Punkte in deren Programm konnte mir auch noch keiner zeigen.



Dafür kann ich dir auch keine Beweise liefern, das steht vermutlich nicht drin.
Jedoch bin ich der Überzeugung, dass die AfD nicht dazu fähig wäre konstruktive Politik zu betreiben, da sie einfach nur mit Populismus auf Stimmenfang gehen. 

Nehmen wir mal z.B. Alexander Gauland. 
Wenn man sich Reden von ihm anhört spricht er das Publikum genau so an wie sie es hören wollen. Was daran falsch ist?
Wenn er im Bundestag* von Flüchtlingen spricht, spricht er vor Wählern von Fremden (Es gibt noch genug andere Beispiele).
Wieso tut er das? Wieso spricht er im Bundestag* nicht von Fremden? Weil er weiss, dass die Zuhörer (Politiker) nicht darauf anspringen.
Wieso muss er sich dann vor den Politikern verstellen, wenn diese ihm "egal" sind?

Er spricht z.B. in einer Rede vor Wählern auch davon, dass die Asylpolitik der deutschen Regierung darauf ausgelegt ist, dem Volk zu schaden.
Auch wenn der Umgang der Regierung mit der Asylsituation sagen wir mal Fragwürdig ist, ist beim besten Willen kein Argument sondern einfach Bauernfängerei.

Vllt. kann mir auch mal jemand ein Link zu einer AfD Rede geben in welcher es auch um was Anderes als um Flüchtlingspolitik und EU/Euro geht?
Hab noch nichts solches gefunden.

Es wirklich eine schwierige Frage was man in Deutschland wählen soll.
Jedoch bin ich der Meinung, dass die AfD keine Alternative ist nur weil sie zwei Themen haben welche die momentanen Sorgen der Bürger wiederspiegeln.


----------



## Rwk (15. Januar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Also wenn meine Eltern finanziell nicht in der Lage sind Unterhalt zu zahlen, darf ich nicht studieren? Das klingt für mich nach einer 2-Klassen Gesellschaft.


Wenn das der Preis ist ? JA !
Wie sieht denn der aktuelle Plan der Regierung aus ? Es gibt scheinbar gar keinen...und Fragen werden nicht beantwortet.

Es werden nächstes Jahr wieder eine Million Menschen zu uns kommen und Sozialhilfe beziehen.
Danach kommen sogar schon 4 Millionen...nein warte, da es keine Obergrenze gibt kommen in den nächsten Jahren 50 Millionen Menschen zu uns und davon findet vielleicht 1 Million Arbeit.
Der Rest kann hier ohne Sozialhilfe nicht leben, da unsere Supermärkte nichts verschenken, von Wohnraum mal ganz abgesehen...

Hier wird alles zusammenbrechen und dann gilt nur noch das Recht des Stärkeren !
Du willst also lieber studieren gehen, anstatt zu versuchen, dieses totale Chaos zu verhindern ?
Was nutzt dir dein Studium dann überhaupt noch, wenn hier die Anarchie ausbricht ?

Wie gesagt, bitte nenne mir einen besseren Vorschlag, als den der AfD.
Hier geht es doch darum unsere Gesellschaft überhaupt zu erhalten !
Wir steuern im Moment auf den Abgrund zu und der Kapitän weigert sich den Kurs zu ändern - da denkst du an nichts anderes als dein Studium ?
Also mir macht diese Tatsache die größten Sorgen...vor allem weil unsere Regierung einfach so tut als wäre doch alles prima. Wir schaffen das ! Bravo.
Das ist auch keine Panikmache, das ist einfaches Vorausdenken, denn die Fragen bleiben weiterhin unbeantwortet.


----------



## the_leon (15. Januar 2016)

Jo, wir haben jetzz schon wieder 50.000 kürzlich zugezogene Mitbürger (politisch Korrekte Ausdrucksweise) und wenn es genauso weiter geht, dann kommt dieses Jahr wieder 1.000.000 Flüchtlinge.
Wetten wir, dass im Sommer mehr kommen und es dann Ende des Jahres 2-3 Millionen sind?


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2016)

Rwk schrieb:


> Moment mal, wenn du kein Arbeitgeber und kein Arbeitnehmer bist, wovon sollen dir 20% abgezogen werden ?



Schau dir mal Berufspolitiker an.
Die verdienen einen Haufen Geld. Zahlen in kein Rentensystem ein und kriegen trotzdem Pension.
Der Selbstständige zahlt auch nicht. Der muss sich selbst darum kümmern.
Auch dem kann damit geholfen werden.
Es geht darum, dass du Einkommen hast. Egal ob du nun arbeitest, oder Zinsen kassierst oder sonst was machst.
Davon gehen 20% weg.
Jeder bekommt davon dann eine Rente, die gedeckelt ist. Davon werden Sozialsysteme wie Altenpflege bezahlt. Der Kindergarten wird besser ausgestattet, das Personal besser ausgebildet und besser bezahlt.

In Deutschland ist es aktuell so, dass Produktivität sehr gut bezahlt wird, alles andere nicht.
Ein Kinderbetreuer ist nicht produktiv, denn Kinder erwirtschaften nichts, ergo verdient er wenig Geld.
Der Altenpfleger ist ebenso schlecht bezahlt wie die Krankenschwester, denn sie erwirtschaften nichts.
Der VW Bandarbeiter verdient dagegen sehr gut, denn er erwirtschaftet was. 
Das Denken muss beseitigt werden, genauso die Meinung der Top Manager, dass sie US Gehälter brauchen, weil sie angeblich ja überall arbeiten könnten -- wie viele deutscher Manager arbeiten bei US Konzernen?


----------



## Verminaard (15. Januar 2016)

taks schrieb:


> Es wirklich eine schwierige Frage was man in Deutschland wählen soll.
> Jedoch bin ich der Meinung, dass die AfD keine Alternative ist nur weil sie zwei Themen haben welche die momentanen Sorgen der Bürger wiederspiegeln.



Na dann bleiben wir lieber bei Parteien die die Bürger ignorieren und lieber die Sorgen der Wirtschaft bedienen oder vom grossen Chef aus uebersee (Ttip).  Oder von einzelnen Gruppen wie renter, in dem man eben mal die Renten erhoeht. Sind ja ne menge waehler und bis 2017 werdens noch mehr.

Zur Ausdrucksweise von gauland weiter oben. Ja wie sollt er sonst zu den jeweiligen Gruppen sprechen, wenn nicht so, das ihn die jeweiligen Gruppen verstehen? Hast du dich schon mal mit einem Politiker anderer Parteien unterhalten und eindeutige und klare antworten auf fragen bekommen, oder eher einen wortschwall aus irgendwelchen ausfluechten und Floskeln?


Falls die AfD widererwarten in eine regierungsmoegliche Position kommen sollte waere das eine Sensation.
Abgesehen davon, daß eine AfD keine alleinige regierungsbildung machen kann, wer wuerde denn mit der AfD koalieren?
Noch sind aber 1,5 Jahre...
Ich kann mir die AfD allerdings als oppositionspartei vorstellen. Aktuell haben wir ja nur einen einheitsbrei. Bekommt Merkel bisschen Gegenwind von den eigenen Leuten, springen dafuer die anderen ein.
Desweiteren sind sich alle Parteien im Bundestag einig die AfD mit allen Mitteln zu bekaempfen. Demokratie im endstadium.
Ich glaube auch das mal ein kleiner kurswechsel nach den Jahren Kohl, schroeder, merkel vielleicht nicht ganz so verkehrt waeren.
Ganz schoen viele Sachen die nicht unbedingt immer zum Vorteil fuer das Volk entschieden worden sind.

Zu der personalfrage bei der AfD und weil da soooo viel gesocks vertreten ist:
Ich moechte an den linken erinnern der sich selbst verletzt hat und das den boesen rechten in die Schuhe schieben wollte....


----------



## fipS09 (15. Januar 2016)

Dieses scheiß auf dein Studium und verhindere das Chaos Zeug ist genauso wenig zu ende gedacht. Deutschland schiebt sich International aufs Abstellgleis wenn wir den Bildungstandard senken, langfristig schadet das der Wirtschaft wohl mehr als die aktuellen Sozialabgaben.
Übrigens war das ganze ein theoretisches Beispiel  Und ja es gibt bessere Vorschläge, so schwer es mir fällt irgendwas mit einem C im Namen zu wählen, selbst Seehofers Obergrenze ist wirtschaftlich DEUTLICH sinnvoller.


----------



## Rwk (15. Januar 2016)

Du hast in vielen Punkten recht.
Das der Großteil unserer Manager und Politiker völlig überbezahlt ist, da kann ich dir vollkommen zustimmen.
Das Problem an deiner Idee ist allerdings, das immer mehr Bezieher von Sozialleistungen dazu kommen, mehrere Millionen und das scheinbar endlos über die kommenden Jahre !
Und 95% der Menschen haben einfach nichts, was du denen besteuern kannst, die können erstmal nur die Hände aufhalten.

Egal wieviel du den Top-Verdienern wegnimmst, du kannst nicht endlos viele Millionen davon durchfüttern.
Deutschland kann die Welt nicht retten, das scheint Frau Merkel aber nicht zu kapieren, also muß die ganz schnell weg.


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2016)

Du gehst also davon aus, dass jeder Flüchtling, jeder Einwanderer, egal wer, grundsätzlich nur das Sozialstem ausnutzen will?
Starker Tobak. Das ist AfD Denken in Reinkultur. 

Ich bin dafür, die Leute, die das Sozialsystem tatsächlich schädigen, stärker anzubinden.
Hoeneß lacht ja immer noch.


----------



## Husalah (15. Januar 2016)

Steuerparadies Deutschland | Telepolis
Das Verhaeltnis von Sozialbetrug zu Hinterzogenen Steuern betraegt den allermeisten Schaetzungen nach (die Teilweise in den Endsummen stark variieren aber zumeist eines Gemeinsam haben, das Verhaeltnis untereinander) , einen fast schon zu vernachlaessigbaren Anteil.  
Merkt ihr eigentlich noch in welches Fahrwasser ihr euch selber begebt ? Ihr schreibt den Asylanten staendig zeugs zu das sie nicht zu verantworten haben, oder wenn eher zum Bruchteil und wundert euch das man euch als Rechts bis Fascho wahrnimmt ? 
Und obs euch passt oder nicht, vor 33 hat genau der selbe Reflex umsich gegriffen, das man jeden Scheiss einem Volk zugeschrieben hat und ihnen alles böse dieser Welt unterstellt und paar Jahre spaeter hat man sich über das Ergebnis gewundert den diese Denke mit sich bringt.


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2016)

Dazu kommt die Springer Presse.
Die heutige Bild schreibt schon, wie viele Flüchtlinge in diesem Jahr -- ist ja erst 2 Wochen alt -- nach Deutschland gekommen sind.
populistisches Hetzblatt.


----------



## Rwk (15. Januar 2016)

Achso, statt den Fehler in deiner Idee einzusehen willst du mir jetzt die Verbreitung rechter Klischees vorwerfen ?
Starker Tobak. Das ist CDU Denken in Reinkultur ! 
Merkst du was ? 

Und wenn du Hoeneß Gesamtvermögen nun unter Bedürftigen verteilst, das ändert doch nichts an der Tatsache, das die Anzahl der Bedürftigen jeden Tag steigt, die Anzahl der Steuerzahler dafür nahezu gleich bleibt.
Das kann nicht lange funktionieren und wird uns nur in den Ruin treiben. 
Ich bin dafür das die Grenzen geschlossen und intensive politische Verhandlungen geführt werden, mit den Regierungen der betroffenen Länder, aus denen die Menschen flüchten.
Deren Systeme müssen schnellstens stabilisiert werden um den Menschen dort wieder einen Alltag mit Perspektive zu ermöglichen, dafür sollten Steuern meiner Meinung nach genutzt werden.
Es macht einfach keinen Sinn, das Sozialsystem umzustellen solange jeden Tag weitere tausend Menschen dort hineingeschoben werden.


----------



## Verminaard (15. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du gehst also davon aus, dass jeder Flüchtling, jeder Einwanderer, egal wer, grundsätzlich nur das Sozialstem ausnutzen will?
> Starker Tobak. Das ist AfD Denken in Reinkultur.



Ich glaube nicht das jeder Fluechtling hergekommen ist um ins soziale Netz zu fallen. Da denke ich auch das eher das Gegenteil der Fall sein wird. Natuerlich wird es den Ein oder Anderen geben der von Arbeit nicht ganz so viel haelt.
Die Frage ist: hat jeder Fluechtling die Moeglichkeit ueberhaupt in ein vernuenftiges Arbeitsverhaeltniss zu kommen? Wenn ja, wann? Gibt es ueberhaupt die Arbeitsplaetze fuer all die Ankommenden (ich moechte darauf hinweisen das Deutschland noch immer wieviel reale Arbeitslose hat? 6-9 Millionen)?
Auch haben wir gegenlaeufig zur ersten Propagandawelle festgestellt das nur ein sehr kleiner Teil der ankommenden Personen eine Fachkraft ist und noch weniger nahtlos ins Arbeitsleben in Deutschland ins Arbeitsleben einsteigen koennten.
Kurzfristig gesehen wird jeder Fluechtling erstmal ein Sozialleistungsbezieher sein. Wie lange? Keine Ahnung. Wird der Fluechtling auch mal in die Kassen einzahlen? Keine Ahnung.
Ich unterstelle hiermit aber keinem Fluechtling, das dieser das System ausnutzen will, das ist ganz was Anderes als mein Text.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür, die Leute, die das Sozialsystem tatsächlich schädigen, stärker anzubinden.
> Hoeneß lacht ja immer noch.



Oh ja, auch sehr dafuer, und wirklich empfindliche (Geld)Strafen einfuehren.
Aber dann heißt es gleich wieder: das koennen wir nicht machen, dann wandert der Geldadel ab blablablabla.
Muss man halt an mehr Stellschrauben drehen.
Zuallererst und auf jeden Fall mMn die Beitragsbemessungsobergrenze abschaffen!
Wer abwandert hat halt in Deutschland nix mehr zu suchen. Dann sollten die auch in den Steueroasen Geld verdienen.
Das geht aber dann im Ganzen zu weit an Systemaenderung. Da hat doch keiner "von denen da oben" wirklich Lust drauf und die werden das mit allen Mitteln verhindern versuchen.


/edit zeitgleicher Post:


Rwk schrieb:


> Ich bin dafür das die Grenzen geschlossen und intensive politische  Verhandlungen geführt werden, mit den Regierungen der betroffenen  Länder, aus denen die Menschen flüchten.
> Deren Systeme müssen schnellstens stabilisiert werden um den Menschen  dort wieder einen Alltag mit Perspektive zu ermöglichen, dafür sollten  Steuern meiner Meinung nach genutzt werden.
> Es macht einfach keinen Sinn, das Sozialsystem umzustellen solange jeden  Tag weitere tausend Menschen dort hineingeschoben werden.



Dafuer muesste man erstmal die wahren Fluchtgruende kennen. Natuerlich wird ein (kleiner, behaupte ich mal so) Teil um Leib und Leben geflohen sein. Ich glaube aber das der andere Teil einfach aus wirtschaftlichen Gruenden (Hoffnung auf ein besseres Leben ist auch ein wirtschaftlicher Grund) nach Deutschland gekommen/"geflohen" ist.
Es gibt wieviel Menschen die nicht die Vorzuege eines Lebens in den reicheren Laendern geniessen duerfen? 4-5 Milliarden?
Ist Deutschland jetzt verpflichtet fuer all diese, auch moeglichen Migranten bzw Fluechtlinge, in deren Heimatlaendern fuer bessere Perspektiven zu sorgen?

Fuer eine global gesehen bessere Welt sind die Menschen leider noch nicht bereit.


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2016)

Welcher Fehler?
Die Leute, die nichts haben, kriegen ihr Geld sowieso vom Staat. Das ist jetzt schon so.
Aber es gibt eben eine Menge Leute, die sich von dem System abgekoppelt haben und um das zu ändern, musst du das Sozialsystem komplett ändern.

Und Hoeniß ist ja auch nur ein Beispiel für das, was in diesem Land nicht funktioniert.
Als Beispiel. Machst du irgendwo Schulden, bleiben die Schulden ein Lebenlang an die haften. Die verjähren nicht.
Steuerschulden verjähren komischer Weise. Wieso?

Und mein Denken hat absolut nichts mit der CDU zu tun. 
Meine Gedanken in Sachen gerechteres System findest du in keiner mir bekannten Partei.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Oh ja, auch sehr dafuer, und wirklich empfindliche (Geld)Strafen einfuehren.
> Aber dann heißt es gleich wieder: das koennen wir nicht machen, dann wandert der Geldadel ab blablablabla.



Ist doch ganz einfach.
Steuerpflicht an die Staatsbürgerschaft koppeln.
Wer dann woanders leben will, kann das gerne machen, er muss aber weiterhin entsprechend seines Einkommens hier Steuern zahlen.


----------



## the_leon (15. Januar 2016)

Es gibt doch eine einfache Lösung.
Jeder der in DE sein Geld zählt, der gibt 30% ab.
Dann sind auch Hoeneß und co. dabei.


----------



## Rwk (15. Januar 2016)

Angenommen man würde das so handhaben.
Auf einmal sind die Sozialkassen monatlich um 40% voller.
Die Anzahl der Menschen, die daraus Leistung benötigen, werden trotzdem jeden Monat immer mehr, bis nicht mehr genug für alle im Topf ist.
Das ist ja leider genau das Konzept unserer Regierung, welches irgendwann kollabieren wird, da der Zustrom an bedürftigen Menschen nicht gestoppt wird.


----------



## the_leon (15. Januar 2016)

Ja, gut das am Dienstag da n paar Politiker treffe, dann muss ich mich mit denen reden.
Oder doch Politiker werden...


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Januar 2016)

Folgende Handhabung die die Schweiz bei Asylsuchenden anwendet finde ich gar keine so uninteressante Idee.

Demnach müssen Asylsuchende die mehr Geld als 1000 Schweizer Franken (rund 914 Euro) dabei haben den Mehrbetrag bei der Einreise abgeben um sich an den Verfahrens- und Vollzugskosten zu beteiligen. Weiterhin werden bei einer Arbeitsaufnahme für bis zu 10 Jahre, oder alternativ einer Maximalhöhe von 15.000 Schweizer Franken, 10% des Lohns an den Staat abgeführt:

Schweiz beteiligt Asylsuchende an Kosten


----------



## Threshold (15. Januar 2016)

Rwk schrieb:


> Angenommen man würde das so handhaben.
> Auf einmal sind die Sozialkassen monatlich um 40% voller.
> Die Anzahl der Menschen, die daraus Leistung benötigen, werden trotzdem jeden Monat immer mehr, bis nicht mehr genug für alle im Topf ist.
> Das ist ja leider genau das Konzept unserer Regierung, welches irgendwann kollabieren wird, da der Zustrom an bedürftigen Menschen nicht gestoppt wird.



Das System kollabiert deswegen, weil Geld in ein marodes Finanzsystem gestopft wird.
Was will denn die AfD daran ändern? Ach ja, gar nichts. Die Hetzen nur die Hartzer auf die Asylanten, ist einfacher.


----------



## TheFeenix (15. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Folgende Handhabung die die Schweiz bei Asylsuchenden anwendet finde ich gar keine so uninteressante Idee.
> 
> Demnach müssen Asylsuchende die mehr Geld als 1000 Schweizer Franken (rund 914 Euro) dabei haben den Mehrbetrag bei der Einreise abgeben um sich an den Verfahrens- und Vollzugskosten beteiligen. Weiterhin werden bei einer Arbeitsaufnahme für bis zu 10 Jahre, oder alternativ einer Maximalhöhe von 15.000 Schweizer Franken, 10% des Lohns an den Staat abgeführt:
> 
> Schweiz beteiligt Asylsuchende an Kosten


Ist auch sinnvoll, Hartz IV und Bafög gibt's auch nicht solange du zuviel Geld auf der Tasche hast. Und zumindest Bafög muss man dementsprechend auch nach Förderungsende zurück zahlen.


----------



## Rwk (15. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das System kollabiert deswegen, weil Geld in ein marodes Finanzsystem gestopft wird.
> Was will denn die AfD daran ändern? Ach ja, gar nichts. Die Hetzen nur die Hartzer auf die Asylanten, ist einfacher.



Das Finanzsystem findet vermutlich niemand toll, aber es funktioniert seit Jahrzehnten.
Es wird kollabieren, weil KEIN Sozialsystem auf diesem Planeten, einen solchen stetig steigenden Zustrom an Bedürftigen dauerhaft versorgen kann.
Du willst ja auf die Tatsache einfach nicht eingehen, das die monatlichen Ausgaben immer weiter steigen, ohne das die Einnahmen gleichermaßen höher werden, denn das ist nicht der Fall und auch nicht machbar.
Das liegt nicht am System, sondern am Zustrom.
Was die AfD daran ändern will ? Den Zustrom stoppen !
Was will die Regierung daran ändern ?

Merkels Politik verursacht Hetze gegen Asylanten, nicht die AfD !


----------



## fipS09 (15. Januar 2016)

Rwk schrieb:


> Merkels Politik verursacht Hetze gegen Asylanten, nicht die AfD !







Versteh mich jetzt nicht falsch, aber bei der Aussage musste ich schmunzeln. Wenn man das so darstellen darf, dann hat Hitlers Politik auch nicht gegen Juden gehetzt, weil ja am Ende keine mehr da sein sollten


----------



## taks (15. Januar 2016)

Rwk schrieb:


> Das Finanzsystem findet vermutlich niemand toll, aber es funktioniert seit Jahrzehnten.
> Es wird kollabieren, weil KEIN Sozialsystem auf diesem Planeten, einen solchen stetig steigenden Zustrom an Bedürftigen dauerhaft versorgen kann.
> Du willst ja auf die Tatsache einfach nicht eingehen, das die monatlichen Ausgaben immer weiter steigen, ohne das die Einnahmen gleichermaßen höher werden, denn das ist nicht der Fall und auch nicht machbar.
> Das liegt nicht am System, sondern am Zustrom.
> ...



Schonmal was von Demographischem-Wandel gehört?
Die Sozialsysteme funktionieren auch nur mit den Einheimischen nicht...


----------



## Rwk (15. Januar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Versteh mich jetzt nicht falsch, aber bei der Aussage musste ich schmunzeln. Wenn man das so darstellen darf, dann hat Hitlers Politik auch nicht gegen Juden gehetzt, weil ja am Ende keine mehr da sein sollten


Wie kann man denn da Vergleiche mit Hitler ziehen ?
Hat der eine endlose Zuwanderung von Juden heraufbeschworen, obwohl das damalige Reich diese Last überhaupt nicht stemmen konnte ?

Bei Merkel trifft das leider zu, natürlich nicht auf Juden bezogen, aber auf jeden Menschen, dem es wirtschaftlich in seinem Land nicht so gut geht wie uns.
Alle pilgern nach Deutschland, keiner weiss wo die Unterkünfte herkommen sollen und wie das Land die Kosten stemmen soll.
Im Angesicht des sicheren Bankrotts und der zunehmenden Kriminalität, ist doch völlig logisch das sich auch zunehmend mehr Aufstand zusammenbraut.
Einer Partei die sich diesen Klamauk nicht gefallen lassen will jetzt Hetze vorzuwerfen, wo ist denn da die Logik ?
Die gegenwärtige Asylpolitik ist meiner Ansicht nach ganz klar und nachvollziehbar schuld daran. 



taks schrieb:


> Schonmal was von Demographischem-Wandel gehört?
> Die Sozialsysteme funktionieren auch nur mit den Einheimischen nicht...


Wer hat denn was anderes behauptet ? Niemand will hier integrierte Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund aus dem Land räumen.
Aber dem endlosen Zustrom von Millionen bedürftiger Menschen muß man doch wohl mit einer gescheiten Strategie begegnen, oder es sein lassen.

Scheint euch ja völlig egal zu sein, wie das hier endet und unter welchen Bedingungen Eure Kinder aufwachsen werden, echt traurig.
Denn eine bessere Idee, als den Zustrom zu stoppen scheint ja auch keinem einzufallen.
Bin völlig offen für weitere Partei-Vorschläge, ich werde mir die Programme genau durchlesen, mein Kreuz ist noch nirgendwo gemacht.
Tendenz bleibt aber eher bei der AfD, aufgrund von mangelnder Konfliktlösungen seitens der anderen Parteien.


----------



## Seeefe (16. Januar 2016)

Rwk schrieb:


> Wer hat denn was anderes behauptet ? Niemand will hier integrierte Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund aus dem Land räumen.



Die Frage ist auch, was bedeutet genau integriert? 

Ich muss mir nur anschauen, A) wo die AfD die meisten Stimmen momentan hat und B) wie hoch in den jeweiligen Landkreisen dort der Ausländeranteil oder Anteil an Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund aus dem arabischen Raum ist. 

Was diese Menschen dort dann die meisten AfD-Wähler mittlerweile mit "integriert" meinen, will ich hier gar nicht ausführen, denke aber einige hier werden wissen was ich meine


----------



## Verminaard (16. Januar 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Die Frage ist auch, was bedeutet genau integriert?


Viele verwechseln Integration mit Assimilation.
Ich glaube auch das jeder seine eigene Ansicht von Integration hat.
Ich definiere das fuer mich mal so:
.) ausserhalb des persoenlichen Umfeldes (Familie, Freunde) die Amtsprache des jeweiligen Gastlandes verwenden (zumindest versuchen)
.) Gesetze des Gastlandes achten, beachten und respektieren
.) Kultur, Lebensart, Gepflogenheiten des Gastlandes respektieren, zumindest ausserhalb der eigenen vier Waende

Was will man denn mehr verlangen? Das jeder Neuankoemmling in Deutschland mit Lederhose und perfektem Plattdeutsch glaenzt?
Soll sich doch jeder der es mag bitte innerhalb seiner Moeglichkeiten seine Kultur und was weis ich erhalten, solang er keine dritten die damit gar nichts zu tun haben beeintraechtigt.
Genauso Religion. Deswegen gibt es die Religionsfreiheit, Ist auch gut so. Nur gilt die fuer Alle, ausnahmslos.
Solang diese Religionen mit den Gesetzen nicht Konflikt kommen, kuemmert das doch keinen.
Wenn einige meinen das sie einer bestimmten Religion dienen muessen, dann auch bitte etwas mehr Konsequenz.
Ich hab noch keinen Moslem, Juden, Hindu, whatever-ausser-Christ, bisher getroffen der Weihnachtsgeld verweigert hat, weil das ja in irgendeinerweise was mit einer anderen Religion zu tun hat.
Ansonsten wird doch auch bei der kleinsten Kleinigkeit gleich mit dem Saebel gerasselt (bitte nicht woertlich nehmen).

Fast vergessen: Toleranz ist ein wichtiges Stichwort.
Gilt natuerlich fuerJeden! Toleranz funktioniert nicht nur in eine Richtung oder auf was man gerade Lust hat.




Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich muss mir nur anschauen, A) wo die AfD die meisten Stimmen momentan hat und B) wie hoch in den jeweiligen Landkreisen dort der Ausländeranteil oder Anteil an Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund aus dem arabischen Raum ist.
> Was diese Menschen dort dann die meisten AfD-Wähler mittlerweile mit "integriert" meinen, will ich hier gar nicht ausführen, denke aber einige hier werden wissen was ich meine



Fuehr nur ruhig aus. Ist anscheinend nicht Jeder hier so wissend und intelligent um deinen Gedankengang zu rekonstruieren. Ich zumindest nicht.

Oder wolltest du hier nur auf eine rethorisch herausragende Art mitteilen, das im Osten Deutschlands nur Nazis leben, die dumm genug, sind sich von Parolen beeinflussen zu lassen um in den Bann einer rechtsradikalen Partei gezogen werden zu koennen? Das Ganze noch mit Smileys geschmueckt damit man ja den Sarkasmus mitbekommt.
Erbaermlich sowas....


Ich dachte ernsthaft wir sind hier ueber das Niveau "alle sind Nazis weil sie AfD toll finden" hinaus und koennten hier mal ueber ein Thema reden worueber es doch sehr kontroverse Meinungen gibt.
Anscheined ist aber die Nazikeule doch noch sehr populaer, egal ob passend oder nicht.
Wobei vor einigen Monaten wars noch schlimmer. Da wurde das Ding bei jeder noch so kleinen aufkommenden Kritik geschwungen.

Halten wir mal fest: AfD ist boese. Ist anscheind die Meinung von doch Einigen hier.
Wie waers wenn wir mal einen Blick auf alle Anderen, ausser der AfD werfen?
Was ist passiert, was wurde gesagt, wie wurde agiert und reagiert?

Seit dem Merkel sich ueber geltendes Recht hinweggesetzt hat, sind doch einige Dinge passiert.
.) Anfangs wurde von einer ueberschaubaren Zahl von ankommenden Leuten gesprochen.
   Diese Zahl wurde scheibchenweise nach oben korrigiert. Egal ob Experten hier schon fruehzeitig reelle Zahlen genannt haben.
.) Den deutschen Buergern wurde von Anfang an eingetrichtert, das hauptsaechlich Facharbeiter nach Deutschland kommen wuerden, ja das die Fluechtlinge sogar eine große Chance waeren
   (wird ja noch immer behauptet). Nach und nach kam aber raus, das das so nicht ganz wirklich stimmt. Das eher das Gegenteil der Fall ist und nur die Wenigsten ueberhaupt eine vernuenftige Ausbildung haben.
.) Die Presse berichtete kaum von irgendwelchen Straftaten welche von Fluechtlingen veruebt werden. Ab und an sah man inoffizielle Berichte von Personen die direkt vor Ort sind.
   Aber auch hier hat sich die Stimmung veraendert, immer mehr liest man, fast ungeschoent.
.) Begangene Straftaten von Fluechtlingen werden noch immer schoengeredet und von vielen Stellen relativiert. Auch wenn genug Verbrechen von Nichtfluechltingen begangen werden, kann doch kein vernuenftiger Mensch
   hergehen und meinen, "ja dort und hier passiert auch etwas ohne Fluechtlinge". 

Schaut man mal auf das Gesamtbild, wird man hier als Buerger oder nur Steuerzahler ganz schoen verarscht. Es wird kaum Klartext gesprochen, man wird angelogen, im Unklaren gelassen. Es gibt keine Konzepte, keine vernuenftigen Loesungsansaetze. Wohlgemerkt, das Alles von den regierenden Partein und auch aktuell der staerksten Oppositionsparteien. Die Medien spielen dieses Spiel mit.
Und eure groesste Sorge ist die AfD? Das ist wirklich das Uebel Deutschlands? Die AfD ist DIE Gefahr fuer uns Alle?

Aktuell ist die AfD fuer Einige eine Gefahr, aber nicht fuer Deutschland.
Fuer die, die ihre Waehler beluegen und betruegen, fuer die die unbedingt an der Macht bleiben wollen, fuer die, die die Sorgen der Buerger ignorieren und diese als Nazis abstempeln, fuer die die offen zugeben "das man auch mal gegen den Waehler entscheiden muss" und danach handeln.

Und ihr macht euch wegen der AfD Sorgen.

Eine gute Demokratie, vertraegt auch Parteien der rechten und linken Seite.
Nur gibt es in Deutschland ueberhaupt eine wirkliche Demokratie?


----------



## Amon (16. Januar 2016)

Wie war das noch....AfD in Baden-Württemberg bei fast 15% oder so. Die Badenser sind jetzt wohl auch alle Nazis, oder was? Ob es euch gefällt oder nicht, die AfD entwickelt sich langsam aber sicher zur drittstärksten politischen Kraft in diesem Land.


----------



## Seabound (16. Januar 2016)

Die Regierung macht aber auch alles, um die  Deutschen gegen sich aufzubringen! Schäuble will jetzt Zuschläge auf den Benzinpreis erheben, um die Flüchtlingsproblematik zu finanzieren. Das wird der CDU bestimmt viele Sympathien bringen!

EU-weiter Zuschlag auf Benzinpreis?: SchÃ¤uble will FlÃ¼chtlings-Soli

Finanzierung der FlÃ¼chtlingskrise: SchÃ¤uble schlÃ¤gt Benzin-Sonderabgabe vor - n-tv.de


----------



## Rolk (16. Januar 2016)

...Enteignungen nicht zu vergessen, gerade wieder vom grünen Palmer angekündigt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. Januar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Die Regierung macht aber auch alles, um die  Deutschen gegen sich aufzubringen! Schäuble will jetzt Zuschläge auf den Benzinpreis erheben, um die Flüchtlingsproblematik zu finanzieren. Das wird der CDU bestimmt viele Sympathien bringen!


Spätestens dann wenn es um den Benzinpreis geht verstehen die meisten Deutschen keinen Spaß mehr.


----------



## the_leon (16. Januar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Die Regierung macht aber auch alles, um die  Deutschen gegen sich aufzubringen! Schäuble will jetzt Zuschläge auf den Benzinpreis erheben, um die Flüchtlingsproblematik zu finanzieren. Das wird der CDU bestimmt viele Sympathien bringen!
> 
> EU-weiter Zuschlag auf Benzinpreis?: SchÃ¤uble will FlÃ¼chtlings-Soli
> 
> Finanzierung der FlÃ¼chtlingskrise: SchÃ¤uble schlÃ¤gt Benzin-Sonderabgabe vor - n-tv.de



Gut das ich Diesel fahre


----------



## Rolk (16. Januar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Spätestens dann wenn es um den Benzinpreis geht verstehen die meisten Deutschen keinen Spaß mehr.



Nach den nächsten Wahlen wird eine massive Ausweitung der PKW Maut ein Thema werden.


----------



## Verminaard (16. Januar 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Die Regierung macht aber auch alles, um die  Deutschen gegen sich aufzubringen! Schäuble will jetzt Zuschläge auf den Benzinpreis erheben, um die Flüchtlingsproblematik zu finanzieren. Das wird der CDU bestimmt viele Sympathien bringen!
> 
> EU-weiter Zuschlag auf Benzinpreis?: SchÃ¤uble will FlÃ¼chtlings-Soli
> 
> Finanzierung der FlÃ¼chtlingskrise: SchÃ¤uble schlÃ¤gt Benzin-Sonderabgabe vor - n-tv.de



Die naechste Luege der Regierung. Hieß es nicht Anfangs das die Fluechtlinge kaum Mehrkosten verursachen und das man mal eben so und mit einer Nullnummer in der Neuverschuldung tragen kann?
Fuer wie bloed halten die eigentlich Einen?

Ich kann mich auch an einige Stimmen vor einigen Monaten erinnern, die darauf bestanden Bespiele zu nennen, inwieweit man denn die Fluechtlinge selbst negativ mitbekommen wuerde und das eigentlich alles nur hochgepusht wird.
Ich persoenlich hab noch nicht viel Negatives, abgesehen von Anpoebelungen mitbekommen. Da ich das nicht verstanden habe, konnte ich die Personen nicht zuordnen.
In meinem naeheren Umfeld sieht es anders aus:
.) In der Naehe einer Fluechtlingsunterkunft bei uns im Ort wurde eine Arbeitskollegin meiner Frau von einer Gruppe Maenner angegangen, sie kam davon.
.) Gleiche Stelle, wieder eine Gruppe Maenner, aehnliches Aussehen. Opfer diesmal Schwiegermutter eines Arbeitskollegen und Freundes
.) Kinder einer meiner engsten Freunde haben in der Schule einige Umstellungen, da Schulen und speziell Turnhallen zweckentfremdet werden. Einiger Aufwand fuer die Familie die Kinder jetzt vernuenftig zur Schule und wieder nach Hause zu bringen
.) Frau vom Arbeitskollegen hat jetzt erstmal Kurzarbeit, da ihrer Firma (stellen beleuchtete Schilder her) kurzfristig sehr fast alle Auftraege weggebrochen sind bzw gecancelt wurden. Die verkaufen fast nur an Kommunen, Gemeinden, Staedte, etc. Ueberall fehlt das Geld fuer solche Investitionen. Fazit: der Familie fehlt jetzt monatlich ein Batzen Geld. Ob man jetzt ~1700€/Monat netto hat oder nur 67% davon bei einem Gesamteinkommen von ~3500€ wo noch Haus abzubezahlen ist, weis nicht wie toll das ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Januar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Die naechste Luege der Regierung. Hieß es nicht Anfangs das die Fluechtlinge kaum Mehrkosten verursachen und das man mal eben so und mit einer Nullnummer in der Neuverschuldung tragen kann?
> Fuer wie bloed halten die eigentlich Einen?



Tja, ich habe es schon vor Monaten gesagt, wer glaubt das man sich die Ausgaben für die Flüchtlinge nicht durch Steuern wiederholen würde glaubt auch an den Weinachtsmann, Osterhasen und die unbefleckte Empfängnis von Maria. 

Bis zu 17 Mrd. Euro, die man alleine dieses Jahr für Flüchtlinge aufgewendet hat, sowie 16,5 Mrd. Euro die man für nässtes Jahr schon mal veranschlagt hat und die vermutlich sogar übertroffen werden, sind halt einem Bundeshaushalt von rund 301 Mrd. Euro nicht wenig Geld, immerhin rund* 5,6%* desen was man einnimmt.
Natürlich muss dieses Geld auch irgendwo herkommen und das man daher vor Monaten die bewust gelogene Aussage tätigt das es keine "Belastungen" nach sich ziehen würde war doch klar, was wäre wohl los gewesen wen die Reichsmerkel und der Finanzscheuble damals zu Beginn gesagt hätten, Leute wir "müssen" denen helfen, aber das kostet, macht euch schon mal auf höhere Steuern irgend einer Art gefasst!
Da wären wohl schon damals diverse Leute etwas verstimmt darüber gewesen.


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2016)

Rwk schrieb:


> Das Finanzsystem findet vermutlich niemand toll, aber es funktioniert seit Jahrzehnten.



Der war gut. Das Finanzsystem funktioniert. Herrlicher Schenkelklopfer. 
Das Finanzsystem war schon immer marode und explodiert gelegentlich, was dann wieder mit einer neuen Reform zurück gesetzt wird und dann fängt das wieder von vorne an, weil niemand auf die Idee kommt, mal zu hinterfragen, wozu Banken eigentlich da sein sollten.
Inzwischen leben die Banken in einer eigenen Welt und generieren virtuelles Geld, das um ein vielfaches Höher ist als das real erwirtschaftete Bruttosozialprodukt der Welt.
Wie war das noch mal 2008/2009?
Die EU hat 1,5 Billionen Euro in das marode Finanzsystem gepumpt und pumpt weiterhin Geld hinein, zu einem Zinssatz, der geradezu lächerlich niedrig ist.
Und was kosten im Gegensatz dazu die Flüchtlinge?
Für marode Banksysteme, für die gut verdienende Autoindustrie, Rüstungsindustrie, chemische Industrie, etc. ist immer genug Geld in Form von Vergünstigungen und Subventionen da, aber es ist kein Geld da, um den Flüchtlingen Sprachkurse zu geben, um mehr Personal zu generieren, damit das schneller abläuft, um überhaupt das Bildungssystem besser auszustatten.



Rwk schrieb:


> Es wird kollabieren, weil KEIN Sozialsystem auf diesem Planeten, einen solchen stetig steigenden Zustrom an Bedürftigen dauerhaft versorgen kann.
> Du willst ja auf die Tatsache einfach nicht eingehen, das die monatlichen Ausgaben immer weiter steigen, ohne das die Einnahmen gleichermaßen höher werden, denn das ist nicht der Fall und auch nicht machbar.



Jetzt bist du wieder bei den Flüchtlingen, die für dich alle Sozialschmarotzer sind, anstatt ihnen erst mal eine Grundlage zu geben, ihr Leben wieder neu zu ordnen.
Entscheidend ist, dass wir die Bedingungen in den Herkunftsländern verbessern.
Also damit aufhören, dass wir Waffen exportieren, Kriegsparteien an einen Tisch holen. Die Wirtschaftspolitik ändern. Da gibt es eine Menge Punkte, wo angesetzt werden kann.


----------



## Rwk (16. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> ...weil niemand auf die Idee kommt, mal zu hinterfragen, wozu Banken eigentlich da sein sollten.


Du bist vielleicht naiv ! 
Wie soll denn dein 20% Konzept funktionieren, wenn es keine Banken gibt ? Kriegen wir dann alle Bargeld ? Richten wir dann unsere eigenen Konten privat ein ?
Hast du eigentlich eine Vorstellung, wieviel Steuerhinterziehung und Geldschieberei das verursachen würde ? 
Ohne die Banken hätte der Staat doch gar keine Möglichkeit mehr, nachzuvollziehen, wieviel seine Bürger verdienen.
Das ist zwar eine Art der Überwachung, aber ohne die hätten wir Fälle wie Hoeneß doch millionenfach. 
Wie soll deine Besteuerung denn dann noch funktionieren ?
Ich sehe das Problem nicht bei den Banken, sondern bei der Gier des Menschen - freiwillig würde doch keiner einen Cent von seinem Lohn abdrücken wollen !
Und schonmal gar nicht, wenn das Geld so genutzt wird, wie es unsere Regierung derzeit tut.



Threshold schrieb:


> Jetzt bist du wieder bei den Flüchtlingen, die für dich alle Sozialschmarotzer sind, anstatt ihnen erst mal eine Grundlage zu geben, ihr Leben wieder neu zu ordnen.
> Entscheidend ist, dass wir die Bedingungen in den Herkunftsländern verbessern.


Das nennst du also eine Lebensgrundlage ?!
Alle Zuwanderer in Turnhallen und Baumärkten unterzubringen ?
Und obwohl diese schon voll sind, einfach immer mehr Leute über die Grenze lassen ?
Wovon leben die Menschen denn, wenn sie hier ankommen ? Klär mich auf bitte.

Ich habe niemanden einen Schmarotzer genannt, du jedoch drehst dich jedesmal weg von der Tatsache, das es immer mehr Menschen werden die mit nichts in den Händen hier ankommen.
Willst du mir jetzt erzählen, das wir doch genug Arbeitsplätze für alle haben ?
Für einen Großteil der offenen Stellen brauchst du eine abgeschlosene Ausbildung, welche nunmal leider die wenigsten Zuwanderer mitbringen.
Erklär mir mal wo hier momentan irgendeine Form der Lebensordnung passiert.
Es fehlen Arbeitsplätze, Wohnraum und Geld, die Leute werden hier wie Hühner auf der Farm gehalten !

Und wenn du mal genauer liest, ich bin genauso dafür, die Systeme in betroffenen Herkunftsländern schnellstens zu stabilisieren.
Unsere Regierung tut diesbezüglich aber nichts ! Es werden einfach immer mehr Leute ins Land geholt, als wäre das die Lösung. 
Da kannst du alle Konsumgüter der Welt besteuern und alle Finanzsysteme verbessern, das ändert gar nichts - weil die monatlichen Ausgaben immer weiter steigen. 
Alles führt zum Bankrott solange die Grenzen offen bleiben, auch wenn du dich vor Tatsache versteckst.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Januar 2016)

Naja wenn es keine privaten Banken mehr gäbe wäre es schon praktisch.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (16. Januar 2016)

Rwk schrieb:


> Hab mir selbst schon das Programm der AfD durchgelesen und kann da echt kein 'rechtes Gedankengut' finden.
> Die Punkte soll mir mal einer zeigen.
> 
> Die sind gegen ...
> ...



Wie wäre es mal mit "für" etwas sein? "Dagegen" ist einfach nur Populismus: Wenn es 1245 Meinungen gibt, wie eine Sache anzugehen ist, dann gibt es auch 1244 Gruppierungen, die "gegen" den von z.B. einer Regierung gewählten Weg sind. Aber das heißt nicht, dass eine Partei, die laut "dagegen" brüllt, die richtige für diese ist. 1243 Gruppierungen werden da sehr enttäuscht sein...
(und wahrscheinlich hinter her wieder auf die "korrupten Politiker" schimpfen, statt auf ihre eigene Dummheit)

Ich wiederhole an der Stelle mal meine Frage von weiter oben:
Wofür wählt man AFD? Was erwartet man, was die AFD macht?
(!= "verhindert". Selbst man "nichts tut" sorgt die Welt dafür, dass sich etwas verändert -siehe Merkel-, eine Regierung muss aktiv handeln.)




Sparanus schrieb:


> Natürlich ist die AfD Rechts, aber im großen und ganzen nicht weiter als die CSU.
> Obwohl die AfD halt Ausreißer wie Höcke hat.



Höcke ist kein "Ausreißer"!
Er ist Vorsitzender der zweitgrößten AFD-Fraktion (nach Brandenburg) und Sprecher des zweiterfolgreichsten AFD-Landesverbandes (Bundestagswahl 2013, nach Sachsen).




Verminaard schrieb:


> Natuerlich Die Partei - sie ist sehr gut!



Bricht auch Wahlversprechen, nicht zuletzt weil sie inkompetenterweise unerfüllbare Versprechen gemacht hat.
Zugegeben: PARTEI-Wähler rechnen eher damit, als die anderer Parteien 




Sparanus schrieb:


> Er hat es rassisch dargestellt, dabei ist das was er meint gesellschaftlich und nicht biologisch.





Amon schrieb:


> Er hat einen Terminus aus der Biologie benutzt, das ist alles. Ich habe die komplette Rede gehört und konnte da nichts faschistisches finden.



Wer biologische Begriffe falsch auf soziopolitologische Themen anwendet, ahmt 1:1 die NSDAP nach. Und bei jemandem in seiner Position sollte so etwas nicht aus Dummheit geschehen. Das war knallhartes Kallkül und seine Anhänger haben es auch alles andere als negativ aufgenommen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ist doch ganz einfach.
> Steuerpflicht an die Staatsbürgerschaft koppeln.
> Wer dann woanders leben will, kann das gerne machen, er muss aber weiterhin entsprechend seines Einkommens hier Steuern zahlen.



Und Leute, die ohne deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft in Deutschland leben, nutzen diverse staatlich finanzierte Einrichtungen für lau?

Wenn Politik so "einfach" wäre, dann hätten Populisten tatsächlich erfolg. Die Welt ist aber komplex.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Folgende Handhabung die die Schweiz bei Asylsuchenden anwendet finde ich gar keine so uninteressante Idee.
> 
> Demnach müssen Asylsuchende die mehr Geld als 1000 Schweizer Franken (rund 914 Euro) dabei haben den Mehrbetrag bei der Einreise abgeben um sich an den Verfahrens- und Vollzugskosten beteiligen. Weiterhin werden bei einer Arbeitsaufnahme für bis zu 10 Jahre, oder alternativ einer Maximalhöhe von 15.000 Schweizer Franken, 10% des Lohns an den Staat abgeführt:
> 
> Schweiz beteiligt Asylsuchende an Kosten



Finde ich auch sehr fair, hat aber volkswirtschaftlich einen ganz großen Haken:
Diese Regelung stört nur Leute, die etwas abzugeben haben. Damit schreckt die Schweiz gezielt nur diejenigen Flüchtlinge ab, die etwas Besitzt für den Aufbau eines neuen Lebens retten konnten und/oder diejenigen, deren Ausbildung eine Bereicherung für die aufnehmende Gesellschaft sein könnte.




Rwk schrieb:


> Das liegt nicht am System, sondern am Zustrom.
> Was die AfD daran ändern will ? Den Zustrom stoppen !



Will sie das?
Alles, was ich bislang von der AFD gehört habe, war die Forderung, dass andere den Zustrom stoppen.
Ein Konzept, wie sie das selbst umsetzen will, habe ich bislang nicht gesehen. Siehe oben: Mit "dagegen" gehen Populisten auf Bauernfang. Ein "für" würde ja sowas wie Hirn vorraussetzen und Angriffsfläche bieten...




Verminaard schrieb:


> Viele verwechseln Integration mit Assimilation.
> Ich glaube auch das jeder seine eigene Ansicht von Integration hat.



Es gibt eigentlich einen ganz klaren Anhaltspunkt für Integration:
Nimmt jemand in normaler Weise am gesellschaftlichen Leben teil?
Alles andere ist nicht "in die Gesellschaft integriert".



> Oder wolltest du hier nur auf eine rethorisch herausragende Art mitteilen, das im Osten Deutschlands nur Nazis leben, die dumm genug, sind sich von Parolen beeinflussen zu lassen um in den Bann einer rechtsradikalen Partei gezogen werden zu koennen? Das Ganze noch mit Smileys geschmueckt damit man ja den Sarkasmus mitbekommt.
> Erbaermlich sowas....



Ich vermute, er wollte darauf hinweisen, dass insbesondere Menschen mit weniger oder keiner Erfahrung mit Ausländern anfällig für ausländerfeindliche Parolen sind. >95% Prozent aller Abneigungen, die ich gegen Migranten höre (privat, in den Medien,...) beruhen auf Erfahrungen aus dritter oder vierter Hand oder noch größerer Entfernung. Nicht selten sind es komplett diffuse Meldungen aus zum Teil einschlägigen Quellen (die Krönung waren Verweise auf den NPD-Newsletter...). Wenn doch ein paar "Ausländer" im eigenen Umfeld auftauchen und wieder erwarten keine kannibalistischen, triebgesteuerten Rapemonster sind, dann gelten die halt als "Ausnahme".
Und genau diese Einstellung funktioniert nicht mehr, wenn man in einem Umfeld lebt, in dem man regelmäßig Kontakte zu dutzenden Migranten hat und feststellt, dass die zu >90% ""Ausnahmen"" sind. Deswegen haben es rechte Parteien meist besonders einfach in den nicht-mehr-ganz-so-neuen-Bundesländern (kaum Ausländerzuzug vor 1990), in ländlichen Räumen (Migration bevorzugt in Großsstädte) und in Gegenden, aus denen allgemein eher Leute wegziehen (die Gründe dafür hindern auch Migranten am Zuzug).
In Sachsen, Sachsen-Anhalt, Brandenburg, Meck-Pomm und Thüringen findet man zu Hauf Landkreise, die alle drei Kriterien erfüllen.



> Es gibt keine Konzepte, keine vernuenftigen Loesungsansaetze. Wohlgemerkt, das Alles von den regierenden Partein und auch aktuell der staerksten Oppositionsparteien.


 An der Stelle könnte ich zustimmen (beim Rest des Beitrages nur sehr bedingt), möchte das aber noch erweitern:
Auch bei AFD, Pegida und Co sehe ich keine Konzepte, keine Lösungsansätze.



> Und eure groesste Sorge ist die AfD? Das ist wirklich das Uebel Deutschlands? Die AfD ist DIE Gefahr fuer uns Alle?



Wenn in einer politisch brisanten Lage komplexe Konzepte entwickelt werden müssen und Bürger bei anstehenden Wahlen Grundsatzentscheidungen fällen müssen, dann sind Populisten die 15+% der Wählerschaft und 100% der öffentlichen Aufmerksamkeit und Parteienaktivitäten auf sich ziehen, ganz sicher ein Problem.



> Eine gute Demokratie, vertraegt auch Parteien der rechten und linken Seite.
> Nur gibt es in Deutschland ueberhaupt eine wirkliche Demokratie?



Guck dir die Wahlbeteiligung an und ziehe da noch diejenigen ab, die die gleiche Partei "wie immer" wählen, anstatt mitzudenken...


----------



## Threshold (16. Januar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und Leute, die ohne deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft in Deutschland leben, nutzen diverse staatlich finanzierte Einrichtungen für lau?
> 
> Wenn Politik so "einfach" wäre, dann hätten Populisten tatsächlich erfolg. Die Welt ist aber komplex.



Wie ist denn für Menschen, die nicht deutsche Staatsbürger sind, aber in Deutschland leben und arbeiten?
Sie zahlen ganz normal Steuern, wie jeder andere auch.
Was sollte man daran ändern?

Ein Deutscher, der im Ausland leben und dort auch sein Geld verdient, hat mit Deutschland nichts mehr zu tun. Er zahlt seine Steuern in dem Land, in dem er lebt.
Es geht um Leute, die in Deutschland den Großteil ihres Geldes verdienen, aber ihren Wohnsitz im Ausland haben -- da gibt es ja Beispiele -- und um genau die geht es.
Das ist natürlich eine kleine Gruppe, aber es geht auch nicht darum, hier und da noch ein paar Cent Steuereinnahmen zu generieren, es geht einzig darum, Zeichen zu setzen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (17. Januar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn in einer politisch brisanten Lage komplexe Konzepte entwickelt werden müssen und Bürger bei anstehenden Wahlen Grundsatzentscheidungen fällen müssen, dann sind Populisten die 15+% der Wählerschaft und 100% der öffentlichen Aufmerksamkeit und Parteienaktivitäten auf sich ziehen, ganz sicher ein Problem.



Muahahaha. Dass ich nicht lache! Du traust es unserer Regierung zu, komplexe Konzepte zu entwickeln? Wenn die das können, kann das die AfD schon lange. Und wenn du keine politischen Lösungen bei der AfD siehst, dann bist du entweder blind oder du willst sie nicht sehen, weil sie mit deinem politischen Weltbild nicht denkbar sind. 

Vielleicht hätte die Regierung mal komplexe Konzepte entwickeln sollen, bevor sie einfach die Grenzen für hundertausende "Flüchtlinge" öffnet, dann müsste man sich hinter her nicht den Kopf darüber zerbrechen. 

Angela Merkel hat zudem eigensinnig und ohne Beschluss des Parlaments gehandelt, was laut einem jüngst vorgestelten Gutachten, verfassungswidrig sein könnte.

Angela Merkel hat das Dublin3-Abkommen außer Kraft gesetzt und damit ganz Europa mit in die Flüchtlingskrise gezogen. 

Angela Merkel behauptet, der Euro würde kaputt gehen, wenn wir nicht noch mehr Flüchtlinge in unser Land lassen. Interessante Drohung, zumal 75% der Deutschen ja ohnehin gegen die Einfürhung des Euro waren. 

Anngela Merkel beweist, dass sie bisher nichts im Griff hat. Sie hat es nicht geschafft den Rest von Europa davon zu überzeugen die Flüchtlinge besser zu verteilen. 
Ich kann auch gut solche Länder wie Polen verstehen, die sich um ihre innere Sicherheit sorgen und dabei von den Ereignissen in Deutschland darin bestätigt werden. 

Angela Merkel behauptet "Wir schaffen das", frägt aber vorher nicht mal ob wir das überhaupt wollen. Selbst wenn, können wir es offensichtlich nicht. 

Angela Merkel ist auch mit dafür verantwortlich, dass die Behörden längst nicht mehr Herr der Lage sind und weder mit den Asylanträgen noch den Abschiebungen hinterher kommen. Sie ist auch dafür verantwortlich, dass die Polizei immer stärker kastriert  und in ihrer Handlungsfähigkeit eingeschränkt wird. 

Die gesamte Regierung hat bisher noch kein Konzept vorgebracht. Das Einzige worüber man sich einig ist, sind die "Rechten", "Nazis", "besorgte Bürger" und dass man pöhse "Hasskommentare" löschen muss. 


Was die AfD bzw. PEGIDA fordern:

- Grenzen dicht machen
- strenge Kontrollen
- schnelle Abschiebungen
- Abstimmung mit europäischen Partnern

Das wurde schon gefordert, bevor die Flüchtlingswelle über Europa gerollt ist. Hätte man es damals umgesetzt, wäre das System heute nicht mit Leuten verstopft, die zu unrecht Asyl fordern und nur darauf aus sind, hier die Sau raus zu lassen und den Sozialstaat auszunutzen. Die Mehrheit dieser "Flüchtlinge" stammt ja noch nicht mal aus Kriegs- oder Krisengebieten und hat hier nichts verloren. Und die paar Prozent dieser "Flüchtlinge", die es wirklich nötig hätten hier in Deutschland zuflucht zu finden, haben unter dem faulen Partygesindel zu leiden, das sich hier Asyl erschleichen will.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Januar 2016)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Muahahaha. Dass ich nicht lache! Du traust es unserer Regierung zu, komplexe Konzepte zu entwickeln?



Wenn ich mir angucke, wie umfangreich einige Gesetzeswerke ausfallen, damit auch die Belange von wirklich jedem Lobbyisten drin stehen: Definitiv.
Die Frage ist eher, warum und für wen man sich wieviel Mühe gibt...

Im Falle der Flüchtlingskrise habe ich bislang von niemandem ein Konzept gesehen. Alle Stellen sich hin, zeigen mit dem Finger auf den anderen und sagen "der hat keine Ahnung ich bin der Größte". Teil 1 stimmt ja durchaus, Teil 2 ist dagegen oftmals sehr fragwürdig. Du kriegst ja auch keinen Nobelpreis, wenn du korrekterweise feststellst, dass ich keine Quantenphysik verstehe.




> Wenn die das können, kann das die AfD schon lange. Und wenn du keine politischen Lösungen bei der AfD siehst, dann bist du entweder blind oder du willst sie nicht sehen, weil sie mit deinem politischen Weltbild nicht denkbar sind.



Hilf doch mal und zeig sie. Nicht nur mir - auch andere hier im Forum scheinen die AFD vor allem mit "gegen XY" zu assoziieren, selbst wenn sie die AFD toll finden. Was die AFD tatsächlich für Verfahren etablieren will, da scheinen sehr viele "blind" zu sein. Zeit für den Einäugigen, vorzutreten...



> ...lange...liste...von...altbekannten...dingen...die...schlecht...laufen...





> Was die AfD bzw. PEGIDA fordern:
> 
> - Grenzen dicht machen



Was sie nicht sagen:
- Wie
- Welche Auswirkungen das auf Deutschland hätte
- Welche Auswirkungen auf Flüchtlinge das haben soll/wird



> - strenge Kontrollen



Was sie nicht sagen:
- Wo
- Wie
- Durch Wen
- Finanziert mit



> - schnelle Abschiebungen



Was sie nicht sagen:
- Von wem
- Wodurch beschleunigt



> - Abstimmung mit europäischen Partnern



Was sie nicht sagen:
- Wo europäische "Partner" herkommen
- Was Ziel dieser "Abstimmung" sein soll
- Was man macht, wenn diese Partner nicht wollen, was die AFD/Deutschland will

Populismus mag (manchmal) den Finger auf die wunde Stelle legen, aber das ist der kinderleichte Teil. Das schwere ist einen Lösungsansatz zu finden und einen Weg, diesen funktional umzusetzen. Dazu sehe ich nirgendwo etwas, schon gar nicht bei der AFD.



> Das wurde schon gefordert, bevor die Flüchtlingswelle über Europa gerollt ist. Hätte man es damals ...



Auf "wir wussten vorher alles besser" können sich vielleicht die Grünen und eventuell noch die Linke berufen. Alle anderen haben fröhlich die politische/wirtschaftliche/soziale Situation anderer Länder zu ihrem eigenen Vorteil beeinflusst und damit das Problem mitverursacht oder aber sie haben diese Vorgänge komplett ignoriert - im Falle der AFD weil sie schlicht noch nicht existierte. Nur zur Erinnerung: Wir erleben heute die Konsequenzen von Fehlern, die im arabischen Frühling gipfelten. Das war 2010-2012, die Ursachen lagen in vorrangehenden Jahrzehnten.
Die AFD wurde 2013 überhaupt erst gegründet wird also ganz sicher nicht seit den 60/70/80ern gefordert haben, die Unterstützung von Diktaturen wie die von Assad oder Gadafi bzw. die Fianzierung deren arabischer/persischer Hintermänner einzustellen. Im Gegenteil: Gauland (der dritte erfolgreiche Landesverbandsleiter bei der AFD neben Björn-der-Nazi-zählt-ja-nicht-Höcke und Petry) war damals noch fleißig in der CDU aktiv.



> Die Mehrheit dieser "Flüchtlinge" stammt ja noch nicht mal aus Kriegs- oder Krisengebieten und hat hier nichts verloren. Und die paar Prozent ...



Ach ja? Hast du nachgezählt? Weil diejenigen, die es machen, sehen irgendwie nicht nur "ein paar Prozent" aus Krisengebieten, sondern allein Syrer mit 200% Vorpsrung auf Platz 1 der Bewerber-Herkunftsländer.
â€¢ HauptherkunftslÃ¤nder von Asylbewerbern 2015 | Statistik


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Januar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mal mit "für" etwas sein? "Dagegen" ist einfach nur Populismus: Wenn es 1245 Meinungen gibt, wie eine Sache anzugehen ist, dann gibt es auch 1244 Gruppierungen, die "gegen" den von z.B. einer Regierung gewählten Weg sind. Aber das heißt nicht, dass eine Partei, die laut "dagegen" brüllt, die richtige für diese ist. 1243 Gruppierungen werden da sehr enttäuscht sein...
> (und wahrscheinlich hinter her wieder auf die "korrupten Politiker" schimpfen, statt auf ihre eigene Dummheit)



Und wofür / für wen sollte man dann deiner Meinung nach sein? Ist ja nicht so als würden die Parteienlandschaft in  Deutschland einem viel reale Wahl lassen wofür man sein könnte und wen man dafür sein könnte, weil es keine vollkommene Utopie ist, sind es meist Parteien deren reale Chance gewählt zu werden so minimalistisch wie ein 1:1.000.000.000 Model ist, oder aber die Partei kommt an die Macht und kann sich von heute auf morgen urplötzlich nicht mehr daran erinnern das sie dass wofür man sie gewählt hat umsetzen wollte, und, oder setzt was völlig anderes um.

Real gesehen besteht die deutsche Parteienlandschaft und deren Vorstellungen also entweder aus Utopien, Absurditäten, oder aber Versprechungen die keinen Kupferling Wert sind, hmm, da kann man schon verstehen wen viele ehr einfach gestrickte Menschen am Ende nur noch gegen etwas sind als für etwas. Immerhin ist die Chance größer das dass wogegen man ist auch ehr eintreten wird als wen man in diesem Land für etwas ist. Gott klingt dieses Realbild deutsche Politik absurd... dumm nur das es so ist. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (!= "verhindert". Selbst man "nichts tut" sorgt die Welt dafür, dass sich etwas verändert -siehe Merkel-, eine Regierung muss aktiv handeln.)



Nun diese Weisheit trifft wohl auf sämmtliche Regierungen und Regierenden der mindestens letzten 40 Jahre zu. Da ist die Reichsmerkel nicht die einzige die die Strategie des Aussitzens und reagierens beherrscht, im Gegensatz zur Strategie der Aktion und Initative, immerhin war sie beim großen Lehrmeister Kohl in der Lehre, schon der wusste wie man Dinge gekonnt aussitzt.  
Wobei man wohl sagen muss das sie ersters wohl von allen Regierenden der Vergangenen Jahrzehnte am meisterlichsten beherrscht, aber nun gut, Entwicklung steht ja auch in der Politik nicht still, leider nur ist es eine Entwicklung in die falsche Richtung...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Finde ich auch sehr fair, hat aber volkswirtschaftlich einen ganz großen Haken:
> Diese Regelung stört nur Leute, die etwas abzugeben haben. Damit schreckt die Schweiz gezielt nur diejenigen Flüchtlinge ab, die etwas Besitzt für den Aufbau eines neuen Lebens retten konnten und/oder diejenigen, deren Ausbildung eine Bereicherung für die aufnehmende Gesellschaft sein könnte.



Nun, ich denke dein Blickwinkel darauf ist verkehrt. Die Herrangehensweise der Schweizer ist schon vom Grundsatz her richtig. Das Ziel von Asyl sollte eigentlich nie Migration sein, dafür gibt es die legale Zuwanderung. Asyl sollte dazu dienen denen !zeitlich begrenzt! zu helfen die dringend auf sicheres Obdach angewiesen sind, jemand der noch ein paar tausend Dollar retten konnte von denen sie sich selbst versorgen kann und / oder so gut ausgebildet ist das sie Chancen in den Nachbarstaaten hat kann eigentlich keine Person der Zielgruppe sein die auf Asyl angewiesen ist.
Diesen Menschen hier den Eindruck zu vermitteln das es richtig ist aus ihrer Heimat weg zu gehen, ihr Geld mitzunehmen, um hier ein neues Leben aufzubauen ist daher grundverkehrt, oder wer soll später dann die Länder wieder, und vor allem wovon, aufbauen? Die Armen und Ungebildeten die es nicht bis nach Europa geschaft haben, während wir uns hier ihre "geistige" Elite und deren gerettetes Geld einverleibt haben?
Sich die Rosinen rauspicken zu wollen und diese Menschen hier bleiben lassen zu wollen, auch wen sie das gerne wollen, ist im Grunde doch daher grundverkehrt und geht auch nur zu lasten der Herkunftsländer.

Von daher, wenn es schon abschreckt das er für die Kosten seines Asyls so weit wie möglich aufkommt sollte wohl wirklich lieber da bleiben wo er ist, wer wirklich ein neues Leben sucht und einen Neuanfang will und dafür die nötige Motivation besitzt wird es wohl kaum abschrecken und für den Rest, die breite Masse die auf Grund mangelnder Bildung und entsprechender finanzieller Armut nicht von dieser Reglung betroffen ist sollte sowieso keine dauerhafte Aussicht auf Aufenthalt bestehen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ein Konzept, wie sie das selbst umsetzen will, habe ich bislang nicht gesehen. Siehe oben: Mit "dagegen" gehen Populisten auf Bauernfang. Ein "für" würde ja sowas wie Hirn vorraussetzen und Angriffsfläche bieten...



Mit stumpfen Populismus ist doch die AfD nicht alleine, mehr als stumpfen Populismus haben doch alle großen Parteien schon nicht mehr zu bieten, nur das deren Populismus in die entgegengesetzte Richtung geht. Konzepte und Lösungen hat man da genauso wenig zu bieten, oder wo sind Lösungen, Pläne und Strategien wie man mit dieser Fluchtwelle umgehen will? Immerhin ist inzwischen schon 1 Jahr massiven Zustroms rum und im Grunde ist man nicht weiter als zu Beginn diesen 1 Jahres und hat außer ein wir müssen helfen, "Wir schaffen das", Beschwerden über die Bösen Euroländer und Schuldzuweisungen, sowie einen Haufen bewust getätigter Falschaussagen, wie die meisten dieser Menschen sind hoch qualifizierte Fachkräfte und eine Bereicherung für unseren Arbeitsmarkt, nichts zu bieten.
Von den ganzen anderen Themen aus Wirtschaft und Gesellschaft mal ganz abgesehen.
Im Grunde also besteht die ganze Politik nur noch aus Populisten, bzw. wann bestand sie mal nicht nur aus Populisten?




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es gibt eigentlich einen ganz klaren Anhaltspunkt für Integration:
> Nimmt jemand in normaler Weise am gesellschaftlichen Leben teil?
> Alles andere ist nicht "in die Gesellschaft integriert".



Das ist das Resultat von Integration und zeigt ob jemand integriert ist. Jemand der nicht integriert ist weil er Gesellschaft,  Kultur und Gesetze nicht tolleriert, akzeptiert und befolgt wird sich auch vom gesellschaftlichen Leben abschotten und nicht an ihm teilnehmen, oder sich ein gesellschaftliches Leben nach seinen Vorstellungen und bisherigen Geflogenheiten aufbauen was dann meist auch gut an einer Ghettorisierung zu erkennen ist, das Personen nicht an der Gesellschaft teilnehmen und teilnehmen wollen und somit nicht integriert sind.

*edit*


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ach ja? Hast du nachgezählt? Weil diejenigen, die es machen, sehen  irgendwie nicht nur "ein paar Prozent" aus Krisengebieten, sondern  allein Syrer mit 200% Vorpsrung auf Platz 1 der  Bewerber-Herkunftsländer.
> â€¢ HauptherkunftslÃ¤nder von Asylbewerbern 2015 | Statistik



Das dumme dabei ist nur das niemand wirklich sagen kann ob es wirklich alles Syrer sind. Nicht wenige der "Flüchtlinge" besitzen keine Pässe mehr, oder andere Dokumente, die sie als syrische Staatsbürger ausweisen könnten und es ist schon seit Monaten bekannt das nach der Ankündigung von Merkel, das man keine Syrer  abweisen werde, sich viele Personen als Syrer ausgeben die wohl keine sind, was selbst den Flüchtlingen die wirklich aus Syrien kommen
aufgefallen ist.
Niemand kann momentan also sagen ob das wirklich alles "berechtigte" Flüchtlinge aus der Krisenregion sind, somal noch unzählige Asylanträge ungeprüft sind und und diese Statistiken daher im Moment vor allem auf den getätigten Angaben der betroffenen Personen beruhen und wie heißt es da in einem Sprichwort so schön: "Man kann viel erzählen wen der Tag lang ist."


----------



## Verminaard (17. Januar 2016)

Wieder eine der Luegen bestaetigt.
Von wegen die Polizei berichtet und berichtete genau was mit wem wo passiert ist.

Aber schon damals, die die sowas vermutet und auch ausgesprochen haben, ins rechte Eck und als Verschwoerungstheoretiker hinstellen.

Bouillon streicht â€žMaulkorbâ€œ für Polizei aus internem Erlass


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Januar 2016)

Die Union möchte anscheinend gerne Nordafrikanische "Flüchtlinge" aus Marokko, Tunesien und Algerien in speziellen Rückführzentren unterbringen, statt dezentral auf die Kommunen verteilt, um sie schneller abschieben zu können, da die meisten von ihnen keine wirkliche Aussicht auf ein Bleiberecht haben.

Quelle: Medien: Union will Nordafrikaner in Rückführungszentren unterbringen - Nachrichten - DIE WELT

Das dumme an der Geschichte ist mal wieder nur das die Herkunftsländer sich quer stellen was die Abschiebung angeht, so verweigern grade Algerien und Marokko die Rücknahme von abgelehnten Flüchtlingen aus diesen Ländern die Einreise und verhalten sich absolut unkooperativ, weshalb schon jetzt tausende Marokkaner und Algerier noch hier sind die eigentlich seit längeren bereits abgeschoben werden sollten.
Die Bundesregierung hat bis jetzt dagegen nicht mehr auf den Weg gebracht als sich über die unkooperative Haltung dieser Länder zu beschweren, ohne jeglichen Erfolg...

Von daher, diese "Rückführzentren" sind, berücksichtigt man diesen Umstand mit den Herkunftsländern, nicht mehr als Placebos um den Leichtgläubigen unter den Bürgern zu zeigen, hey, sehr her wir tun ja was um die Zahl derer die keine Chance auf Asyl haben zu verringern. In der Realität ändert sich dadurch aber nichts und bleiben rund 54.000 abgelehnte Flüchtlinge (aus verschiedensten Ländern) hier in Deutschland, weil deren Länder eine Rücknahme verweigern.

**edit**
Na bravo, jetzt kommt raus das man über norafrikanische Klaubanden (organisierte Kriminelle, die als Flüchtlinge nach Deutschland gekommen sind) schon mindestens seit Oktober 2014 bescheid wusste, aber um die Stimmung gegen Flüchtlinge nicht zu "gefärden" die Ganze Geschichte lieber unter den Tisch gekehrt und verschwiegen hat. 

Quelle: Straftaten durch Nordafrikaner: Politiker schwiegen Ã¼ber Gewalt

Wie blöd muss man in der Politik eigentlich sein um zu meinen das sowas nicht irgendwann rauskommt und dann, man muss schon sagen fast berechtigter Weise bei soviel Blödheit, wieder den falschen Leuten in die Karten spielt?
Wieso müssen Politiker nur so unendlich dämmlich sein und statt mit so einem Thema offen umzugehen und wirklich Konsequenzen daraus zu ziehen und was zu tun immer meinen durch vertuschen und aussitzen würde irgendwas besser werden? 
Und am Ende beschwert man sich dann wieder über das mangelnde Vertrauen das die Bürger der Politik entgegen bringen und darüber das Populistische rechte Partein, wie die AfD, Zulauf haben, ja warum ist das wohl blos so? 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## the_leon (17. Januar 2016)

Das hab ich schon vor paar Seiten gesagt, mit den klauenden Asylbewerbern. Die Besitzer der Geschäfte wurden vom Staat entschädigt und die Polizei hat es nicht registriert.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Januar 2016)

Also nochmal Krieg, Hunger etc sind keine Gründe für Asyl laut GK. 

Wenn diese Länder ihre Leute nicht zurück wollen sollten wir ihnen mit Sanktionen drohen bzw zur bloßen Fortsetzung der Politik mit anderen Mitteln greifen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und wofür / für wen sollte man dann deiner Meinung nach sein? Ist ja nicht so als würden die Parteienlandschaft in  Deutschland einem viel reale Wahl lassen wofür man sein könnte



In Bezug auf den aktuen Umgang mit Flüchtlingen sehe ich, wie mehrfach erwähnt, auch keinerlei Kompetenzen. Genau deswegen frage ich ja so genau nach, wenn hier irgendwer irgend eine Partei als toll darstellt. Womöglich ist mir bei der ja was entgangen? Bislang scheint das aber nicht der Fall zu sein. Die Regierungsparteien reden die Scheiß-Situation schön, nicht-Regerierungsparteien tun so, als wäre die politische Arbeit mit der Feststellung "es ist eine Scheiß-Situation" getan.
Ist sie aber nicht. Sie ist auch nicht mit einzelnen Forderungen getan. Jeder, der sich auch nur 5 Minuten ernsthaft mit dem Thema beschäftigt, wird dutzende "inakzeptable" Zustände finden, "gegen die etwas unternommen werden muss". Aber finde mal einer ein Konzept, dass auch nur zwei-drei der Probleme angeht, ohne am anderen Ende alles schlimmer zu machen. Wer das schafft, den sollte man dann ggf. wählen, zumindest solange andere Themen nicht wichtiger sind. Solange aber alle nur Schaumschlägerei betreiben, ist letzteres definitiv der Fall. Dann ist z.B. die AFD eine Partei, die keine Ahnung hat, was man mit den Flüchtlingen macht und die sich darüberhinaus in Rechtspopulismus und Fremdenfeindlichkeit übt. Da wähl ich doch lieber eine fast x-beliebige andere Partei, die zwar auch kein Konzept für den Umgang mit Flüchtlingen hat, die aber zumindest eine gesunde Ablehnung gegen Rechtsextremismus zeigt.



> Real gesehen besteht die deutsche Parteienlandschaft und deren Vorstellungen also entweder aus Utopien, Absurditäten, oder aber Versprechungen die keinen Kupferling Wert sind, hmm, da kann man schon verstehen wen viele ehr einfach gestrickte Menschen am Ende nur noch gegen etwas sind als für etwas. Immerhin ist die Chance größer das dass wogegen man ist auch ehr eintreten wird als wen man in diesem Land für etwas ist. Gott klingt dieses Realbild deutsche Politik absurd... dumm nur das es so ist.



Nö, ist nach meiner Beobachtung nicht so. Bzw.: Es stimmt, dass viele Menschen, die sich nicht mit Politik beschäftigen, diesen Eindruck haben. Es stimmt aber nicht, dass Politik so abläuft. Mit Ausnahme von Merkels Ausstieg aus dem Ausstieg aus dem Ausstieg aus der Kernenergie würde mir spontan keine einzige große Regierungsentscheidung der letzten Jahre einfallen, die den Wahlprogrammen beider Koalitionspartner zu wieder lief. Auch wurden in widersprüchlichen Koalitionen nur sehr selten Kompromisse geschlossen, die einem Schwerpunktthema einer der beiden Partner widersprachen, obwohl sie nicht ebenfalls zum Schwerpunkt des anderen gehörten. (Z.B. wurden die Grünen viel für ihre Zustimmung zu Schröders Wirtschaftpolitik gescholten, haben diesem Aspekt aber von Anfang eine geringere Bedeutung beigemessen als der Energiewende und der Landwirtschaftsreform, die sie beide trotz großer Reichweite als Juniorpartner durchboxen konnten.)
Was häufiger vorkommt: Das Leute in populistische Sprüche oder wachsweiche Versprecher reininterpretieren, was sie gerne hören möchten. Nicht selten werden Aussagen im Wahlkampf gezielt darauf zugeschnitten, dass man sich alles mögliche darunter vorstellen könnte. Anstatt hinterher überrascht zu sein, dass die eigenen Phantasien nicht Bestandteil der Wahlversprechen waren, sollte man an der Stelle aber mal ein Bisschen Textkompetenz zeigen und ggf. nachgucken, wofür die gleiche Partei in der Vergangenheit so gestanden hat. Wenn z.B. die FDP-Jugend die Freigabe von Cannabis in eine Wahlprogramm schmuggelt, dann kann man sich eigentlich ziemlich sicher sein, dass das Ergebnis nicht oben auf der Agenda steht und das es wenig mit Wahlbetrug zu tun hat, wenn sie dieses "Versprechen" nicht in einer Koalition mit der CDU umsetzen.

Auch bei den kleineren Parteien sehe ich durchaus Ansätze, die nicht Luftschlössern entsprechen, sondern konkrete (nicht unbedingt pauschal sinnvolle, aber denkbare) Umsetzforderungen enthalten. (Beispiele fallen mir spontan nur im Bereich Tier/Umweltschutz ein, weil mich das interessiert, im Gegensatz zur Flüchtlingspolitik von parlamentsfernen Parteien)



> Wobei man wohl sagen muss das sie ersters wohl von allen Regierenden der Vergangenen Jahrzehnte am meisterlichsten beherrscht, aber nun gut, Entwicklung steht ja auch in der Politik nicht still, leider nur ist es eine Entwicklung in die falsche Richtung...



Im Gegensatz zu Kohl beherrscht Merkel vor allen Dingen das aktive Aussitzen. Ich habe die Ära Kohl zwar nur teilweise bewusst miterlebt, im Gegensatz zu Merkel scheint er selbst Schwerpunkte gesetzt zu haben. Merkel dagegen sitzt wie eine Spinne im Netz und wenn eine Iniativie nötig ist, dann wird die erstmal eigenständig von Figuren aus der dritten Reihe geäußert und erst dann "zur Chefsache" erklärt, wenn alle am jubeln sind. Da Unterscheidet sich Merkel gar nicht mal so sehr von manchem Populisten: Solange man selbst keine Konzepte äußert, bietet man auch keine Angriffsfläche und allemöglichen Wähler wähnen einen fälschlicherweise auf ihrer Seite.



> Nun, ich denke dein Blickwinkel darauf ist verkehrt. Die Herrangehensweise der Schweizer ist schon vom Grundsatz her richtig. Das Ziel von Asyl sollte eigentlich nie Migration sein, dafür gibt es die legale Zuwanderung. Asyl sollte dazu dienen denen !zeitlich begrenzt! zu helfen die dringend auf sicheres Obdach angewiesen sind,



Wobei ich diese Sichtweise für veraltet und dringend überholungsbedürftig erachte.
Der Bürgerkrieg in Syrien geht zum Beispiel gerade in seinen 59. Monat. Zum Vergleich: Im 60. Monat der Westfront des zweiten Weltkriegs haben die Allierten Paris befreit, nach 68 Monaten herrschte dauerhafte Frieden in Europa. Sieht irgend jemand eine Chance, dass sich die Syrer im September in den Armen liegen und für die nächsten 70 Jahre friedliche zusammenleben? Selbst im ehemaligen Jugslawien herrschen nach 2 Jahrzehnten immer noch so große Spannungen, dass gewisse Ethnien nicht in alle Gebiete zurückkehren können, ganz abgesehen davon, dass ihr früher Besitz längst unter Eroberern aufgeteilt wurde.

Bei diesem Zeiträumen muss man ganz klar sagen: Flüchtlinge des 21. Jhd. werden mehrheitlich nicht zurückkehren. Ehe eine sichere Rückkehr möglich wäre, haben die meisten 10-20-30 Jahre hier gelebt. Das heißt für viele den Großteil ihres bewussten Lebens und das gesamte Leben ihrer Kinder. Die Heimat dieser Leute heißt dann Deutschland.



> Im Grunde also besteht die ganze Politik nur noch aus Populisten, bzw. wann bestand sie mal nicht nur aus Populisten?



Ooch, da gibts durchaus noch andere und hat es auch immer gegeben. Während alle über Flüchtlinge reden gedeiht z.B. TTIP prächtig, wurde eine neue Stufe im Bereich Patentierung von Leben erreicht, hat die Regierung erfolgreich die geplanten Regeln für AKW-Betreiber solange verzögert, dass die ihre überlebensfähigen Firmenteile und ihr Vermögen ausgegliedert haben, etc. . Kurz: Es wird sehr wohl Politik mit Händen und Füßen (und vielen Arschtritten für künftige Generationen) gemacht. Aber von den Populisten hört man natürlich am meisten - nomen est omen und es ist ja auch nicht so, als würden Medien, die sich komplexen Aspekten widmen, auf großes Interesse beim Wahlvolk stoßen 



> Das dumme dabei ist nur das niemand wirklich sagen kann ob es wirklich alles Syrer sind. Nicht wenige der "Flüchtlinge" besitzen keine Pässe mehr, oder andere Dokumente, die sie als syrische Staatsbürger ausweisen könnten und es ist schon seit Monaten bekannt das nach der Ankündigung von Merkel, das man keine Syrer  abweisen werde, sich viele Personen als Syrer ausgeben die wohl keine sind, was selbst den Flüchtlingen die wirklich aus Syrien kommen
> aufgefallen ist.
> Niemand kann momentan also sagen ob das wirklich alles "berechtigte" Flüchtlinge aus der Krisenregion sind, somal noch unzählige Asylanträge ungeprüft sind und und diese Statistiken daher im Moment vor allem auf den getätigten Angaben der betroffenen Personen beruhen und wie heißt es da in einem Sprichwort so schön: "Man kann viel erzählen wen der Tag lang ist."



Sicherlich gibt es bei der aktuellen Zählweise viele Unsicherheiten und leider nimmt man die ja heutzutage gerne in Kauf, anstatt abzuwarten (man gucke sich z.B. diesen ganzen Thread an, in dem es über weite Teile über die per Definition unbekannte Herkunft von noch gar nicht ermittelten und verurteilten Straftätern geht). Deswegen sage ich ja auch nicht "gegenläufige Angaben sind falsch", sondern ich frage "woher weißt du, dass es anders ist?". Denn derzeit sind die offiziellen Zählungen mit unvollständig geprüften Eigenangaben das beste, was wir haben. Jeder, der behauptet, diese wären definitiv falsch (!= fehleranfällig) und er wüsste, was wirklich der Fall ist, muss also offensichtlich eine bessere Quelle haben.
Und die würde ich doch ganz gerne auch nutzen (und das BAMF ggf. auch  )


----------



## Husalah (17. Januar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ooch, da gibts durchaus noch andere und hat es auch immer gegeben. Während alle über Flüchtlinge reden gedeiht z.B. TTIP prächtig,



Sehe zwischen beiden Entwicklungen keinerlei Zusammenhang, immerhin kamen die Flüchtlingswellen völlig aus dem Nichts, Merkel ist bekannt für Emotionale Entscheidungen und gegen TTIP protestieren ohnehin nur größtenteils rechte.


----------



## Rwk (17. Januar 2016)

@ruyven_macaran
Wie man die Grenzen dicht machen soll ?
Es müsste doch jedem mit Verstand klar sein, das es kein Happy End für diese Situation geben wird.
Es gibt keine friedliche Lösung ! Ich würde jubeln wenn du mich vom Gegenteil überzeugen könntest !
Die Grenzen können natürlich nur auf eine Weise geschlossen werden - Mauern bauen, Zäune ziehen und militärisch bewachen lassen, es will doch nur keiner aussprechen !
Führt das zu Randale ? Ganz bestimmt, aber friedlich kannst du die nicht schliessen, das ist leider die hässliche Wahrheit.

Man sollte sich aber ehrlich fragen, wo führt es hin wenn die Grenzen nicht geschlossen werden ?
Naja geh mal in die Küche und lass Wasser in einen Topf laufen.
Dann berichte uns was passiert, wenn du das Wasser nicht abstellst !

Da bleibt eigentlich nur noch die Frage - was willst du eher verhindern ? Das hier Bürgerkrieg, Anarchie und Chaos ausbricht ?
Oder das Chaos an der Grenze ausbricht, was sich sowieso nicht vermeiden lässt, um endgültig ein Zeichen zu setzen, das unsere Aufnahmekapazität völlig am Ende ist.
Der Realität muß man doch langsam mal ins Auge blicken, es wurde lange genug zugeschaut.
Dieser Schritt muß sowieso erfolgen, da führt gar kein Weg dran vorbei - oder kennst du einen ?

Nenn mir eine Partei, der du diesen Schritt am ehesten zutraust !
All die Gutmenschen werden doch erst aufwachen wenn in ihrem Supermarkt das Recht des Stärkeren in Kraft tritt !
Ich diskutiere hier nicht aus Überzeugung, sondern aus Verzweiflung !
Dieser ganze Scheiss gibt mir jeden Tag zu denken und macht mir große Sorgen.
Wie kann sich unsere Regierung auch nur ansatzweise dazu erdreissten, das Chaos in den Herkunftsländern der Zuwanderer anzugehen, wenn die nichtmal das Chaos im eigenen Land verhindert ?


----------



## azzih (17. Januar 2016)

Oh ja diese Verzweiflung, täglich werd ich von Flüchtlingen überrannt, die mittlerweile selbst das Schweinefleisch in meinem Supermarkt wegkaufen. Und dann das Chaos auf den Straßen täglich.... Sorry, aber gehts noch ne Spur dramatischer. Den Deutschen gehts super, auf den Straßen herrscht in der Regel Ordnung, von Flüchtlingen seh ich weder in meinem 30k-Einwohnerkaff hier noch in Frankfurt sonderlich viel. Was sollen Länder wie Libanon und Jordanien sagen, wo teils auf einen Einwohner 0,5-1 Flüchtling kommt und diese Länder kaum internationale Unterstützung erhalten, weil reiche Länder ihre Hilfsgeldzusagen an die UN nicht einhalten? Hier beschwört mancher Weltuntergang wenn wir 1 Flüchtling auf 80 Einwohner haben.

Klar hat die ganze EU ordentlich verkackt was die Asyl- und Flüchtlingspolitik angeht. Aber von Day-Z Zuständen sind wir weit entfernt. Eher isses peinlich das der immens reiche Westen mit einer sich so lange ankündigenden Kriese dermaßen auseinanderbröckelt. Wenn man nicht schon frühzeitig in Syrien intervenieren wollte, muss man jetzt halt mit den Konsequenzen leben. Die Alternative wäre das man sich abschottet und die Leute an den Grenzen verhungern lässt. Damit würden auch die EU Außenstaaten zusammenbrechen und letztendlich das gesamte EU Gebilde. Was das für eine deutsche Wirtschaft bedeutet die essentiell auf gute Handelsbeziehungen angewiesen ist darf sich jeder gerne ausrechnen. 

Und mit dem Wort "Gutmensch" wäre ich vorsichtig. Das quasi Nazi Vokabular was die ständig dazu verwenden  Menschen als naiv zu diffarmieren, nur weil manche nicht ein Inländer als höherwertig als ein Ausländer ansehen. Die dürfen mich auch gerne Gutmensch nennen, seh ich als Kompliment und als Attribut das mir eben nicht scheiss egal ist wenn andere Menschen irgendwo verrecken denn das sind ja nicht "meine Probleme",


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Januar 2016)

*Rwk* 


Du brauchst dir keine Sorgen zu machen. Jeder weiß, dass Deutschland gesellschaftlich, politisch und finanziell zusammenbrechen wird, wenn jedes Jahr eine Million Flüchtlinge ins Land kommen. Merkel kann die Grenze aber nicht von heute auf morgen dicht machen, weil sie dann ihr Gesicht verlieren würde. Warte noch ein paar Monate ab, dann wird so etwas wie eine Obergrenze kommen. Das Wasser steht ihr doch schon bis zum Hals.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Januar 2016)

Mir persönlich ist es egal ob wir menschlich dastehen oder nicht.


----------



## Verminaard (17. Januar 2016)

*azzih*, weil du persoenlich, oder auch dein Umfeld noch keine Beeinflussungen oder schlechte Erfahrungen mit Fluechtlingen gemacht hast/haben, ist das kein Benchmark fuer Alle.
Inwieweit jeder mit Veraenderungen klar kommt, speziell teilweise drastische Veraenderungen innehralb kuerzester Zeit, sollte man auch den betroffenen Personen ueberlassen, ohne darueber abfaellig zu urteilen.
Mag auch sein das ihr im frankfurter Raum weniger Fluechtlinge zugewiesen bekommen habt, weis ich nicht, weist du auch nicht. Vielleicht faellt das da nicht ganz so auf? 
Aber auch hier gibst du ein Gesamturteil ab. Bei uns in unserem ~15k Kurort naehe Paderborn sieht es da etwas anders aus. Hier hast du eine deutliche Veraenderung des Straßenbildes. Ich habs schon mal geschrieben, Uebergriffe gab es in meinem Umfeld. 
Dein Jordanienvergleich hinkt auch etwas. Aehnliche Kulturen sind hier ein Stichwort u.A.


Mit der Verwendung des Wortes Gutmensch muss man aufpassen weil du es jetzt unter Nazivokabular gestellt hast? Mit welcher Kompetenz geschieht soetwas? Wie gefaellt dir Bahnhofsklatscher oder Teddybaerwerfer als Alternative?
Im Gegenzug ist aber "besorgert Bürger" "Wutbürger" etc. in Ordnung?
Diffamierung ist ok, wenns nicht die Leute mit der gleichen Meinung wie einer selbst sie hat, trifft? Ich koennte hier fast schon Faschismus unterstellen!

P.S. Gutmensch ≠ guter Mensch


----------



## JePe (17. Januar 2016)

Auf die Frage



Rwk schrieb:


> Wie man die Grenzen dicht machen soll ?



folgte viel Text - aber keine Antwort?

Die Länge der Grenze, die sich die Bundesrepublik mit Nachbarländern teilt, beträgt gute 3.700 Kilometer - plus X für Nord- und Ostsee. Wie genau stellst Du Dir eine wirksame Schliessung dieser Grenze vor? Bist Du wirklich so naiv zu glauben, ein heruntergelassener Schlagbaum wuerde zu irgendetwas anderem fuehren als dass solche Menschen, die ins Land gelangen wollen, es dann eben 10 Meter neben dem Schlagbaum versuchen werden? Moechtest Du Mauern und Zaeune (hat frueher auch nicht funktioniert) errichten und die Meere verminen lassen?

Das Schliessen der Grenzen ebenso wie das Kontigentieren von Fluechtlingen ohne einen "Plan B" ist Symbolpolitik, mit der man latent nationalistischen, offen xenophoben oder schlicht rechtsextremen Zeitgenossen den Bauch pinselt, um sie an die Urne zu koedern. Spaetestens in politischer Verantwortung ankommend wuerden auch die Bruellaffen von der AfD erkennen, dass das Grundgesetz auch fuer sie gilt und "Abschieben, Abschieben!" einfach klingt, aber nicht funktioniert, wenn ein Herkunftsland entweder nicht sicher bestimmt werden kann oder aber das Herkunftsland seinen Buerger einfach nicht wiederhaben will. Und nun?

Und was den von Dir gebetsmuehlenartig herbeigeredeten



Rwk schrieb:


> sicheren Bankrott



angeht - ich denke, bis dahin ist noch etwas Zeit. Ja, das wird uns etwas kosten. Aber es muessen ja auch Haeuser gebaut, Lebensmittel hergestellt und Kleidung produziert werden. Das rechte Mantra, dass es Geld in Deutschland nur fuer Sinti und Roma statt fuer die Oma geben wuerde, ist also falsch - es wird in Kreislaeufe geschuettet.

Ich will damit nicht gutheissen, wie das aktuelle Krisenmanagement aussieht.  Weder Deutschland noch der Rest Europas macht dabei eine gute Figur. Aber statt apokalyptischer Untergangsgesaenge waeren hier pragmatische Loesungsmodelle gefragt. Und da ist die AfD ungefaehr so hilfreich wie ein katholischer Priester auf einem Kindergeburtstag.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Januar 2016)

Bei einer Grenzschließung kommen viel weniger Menschen  durch. Einen großen Teil wird man aufhalten können und dann werden sich andere auch gar nicht so schnell mehr auf den Weg machen


----------



## Husalah (17. Januar 2016)

Welche Grenze willst du überhaupt schließen ? Man fragt sich teilweise echt auf welcher Welt ihr gerade lebt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Januar 2016)

*JePe* 


Die Grenzen zu schließen ist ja schon der Plan B.

Plan A war gewesen, dass man sich in der EU auf eine Flüchtlingsquote einigt. Wäre das geschehen, dann hätte Europa 5 bis 10 Millionen Flüchtlinge aufnehmen können, ohne damit groß belastet zu werden. Immerhin haben die EU-Staaten insgesamt weit über 500 Millionen Einwohner, da wären ein paar Millionen Asylsuchende nicht das Problem gewesen. Aber leider hat das nicht geklappt, weil nicht wenige EU-Staaten - sagen wir es mal höflich - noch nicht bereit für muslimische Mitbürger sind. Australien ist es im Übrigen auch nicht.

Und so sind die Grenzschließungen nun die einzige Alternative zur EU-Flüchtlingsquote. Wir schotten uns ab und machens wie Australien. Oder hast du ne bessere Lösung, abgesehen von den Standardhandlungen, die sowieso fällig sind: Fluchtursachen bekämpfen, Lebensbedingungen der Flüchtlingslager in der Türkei, im Libanon verbessern etc.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. Januar 2016)

Soso,...,  eine Grenzschließung und Kontrollen verstoßen gegen das Schengenabkommen. Aber, wenn wir Asylanten aufnehmen, ist eine scheinbare Verletzung des Abkommens ein riesen Skandel, wollen die dieselben Spalter aber die Grenze zu machen, ist ihnen das Abkommen egal. Diese Scheinheiligkeit ist entlarvend.


----------



## Husalah (17. Januar 2016)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Wir schotten uns ab und machens wie Australien.



Ja wir machens am besten wie Australien... 
Du hast aber mitbekommen das Australien ein geschlossener Kontinent für sich ist ? Sie haben natürliche Grenzen die sich unattraktiv für Flüchtlinge machen, wir dagegen in Europa sind in Sichtweite von Afrika und bieten massig Möglichkeiten der Einreise, ob wir dort nun Todesstreifen und was weiß ich nicht alles was ihr euch vorstellt oder nicht hinklotzen.  Wir sind einfach durch unsere Geographische Lage in einer ganz anderen Situation als Australien. Aber wozu sowas wie die Erde an sich und ihre Gegebenheiten bei solchen Gedankenspielen berücksichtigen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Januar 2016)

Ich denke, ausschlaggebend für Australiens Erfolg ist weniger die  geographische Lage als mehr die konsequente und rücksichtslose  Abweisungspolitik. Australien ist auch abseits der geographischen Hürden  extrem unattraktiv für Asylsuchende. 

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Operation_Sovereign_Borders


----------



## Rwk (17. Januar 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> ...wenn ein Herkunftsland entweder nicht sicher bestimmt werden kann oder aber das Herkunftsland seinen Buerger einfach nicht wiederhaben will. Und nun?


Warum lügt denn jemand bezüglich seiner Herkunft ?
Und warum will ein Land seinen Bürger, einen Steuerzahler, nicht wiederhaben ?


----------



## JePe (17. Januar 2016)

Oh, eine Gegenfrage.

Hiermit ernenne ich Dich zum AfD-Pressesprecher ehrenhalber.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Januar 2016)

Husalah schrieb:


> Sehe zwischen beiden Entwicklungen keinerlei Zusammenhang, immerhin kamen die Flüchtlingswellen völlig aus dem Nichts, Merkel ist bekannt für Emotionale Entscheidungen und gegen TTIP protestieren ohnehin nur größtenteils rechte.



Da gibts auch keinen Zusammenhang. TTIP war nur ein Beispiel dafür, wie unsere Regierung sorgfältig und konsequent an sehr komplexen Reformen arbeiten kann, wenn sie es will. (= wenn es der Großindustrie förderlich ist)




Rwk schrieb:


> @ruyven_macaran
> Wie man die Grenzen dicht machen soll ?
> ...
> Die Grenzen können natürlich nur auf eine Weise geschlossen werden - Mauern bauen, Zäune ziehen und militärisch bewachen lassen, es will doch nur keiner aussprechen !



So? Können die Grenzen so geschlossen werden?
Hast du mal durchgerechnet, was der Bau derartiger exrem umfangreicher Grenzschutzanlagen kosten würde? Wieviel 100.000 Grenzschützer man bräuchte, um jeden Meter überwachen zu können? Ganz zu schweigen von den Patrouillien auf allen Grenzflüssen sowie auf Nord- und Ostsee. Dagegen dürfte die Unterbringung von Flüchtlingen geradezu billig sein. Und das berücksichtig noch nicht den vollständigen Zusammenbruch der deutschen (aber auch sonstigen europäischen) Wirtschaft, wenn internationale Transporte nahezu unmöglich werden.
Nö: Selbst wenn alle humanen und diplomatischen Konsequenzen (glaubst du, irgend jemand würde noch seine Grenzen für Deutsche oder für deutsche Waren öffnen??) außer acht lässt, weil man nur an Teutschland über alles! denken kann, selbst dann ist das Resultat dieses Vorschlag eine einzige Katastrophe für dieses Land.
Zum Vergleich: Die afaik einzige andere Nation auf diesem Planeten, die es mit vollständige Grenzschließung versucht, ist Nordkorea. Selbst die DDR, die nicht zuletzt an Isolationismus zu Grunde ging, hielt über 50% ihrer Grenzen offen und war an den anderen 50% nicht mit Leuten konfrontiert, die nichts zu verlieren haben.




azzih schrieb:


> Und mit dem Wort "Gutmensch" wäre ich vorsichtig. Das quasi Nazi Vokabular was die ständig dazu verwenden  Menschen als naiv zu diffarmieren, nur weil manche nicht ein Inländer als höherwertig als ein Ausländer ansehen. Die dürfen mich auch gerne Gutmensch nennen, seh ich als Kompliment und als Attribut das mir eben nicht scheiss egal ist wenn andere Menschen irgendwo verrecken denn das sind ja nicht "meine Probleme",



Wurde übrigens zum Unwort des Jahres gekürt. K.A., ob die Moderation es schon als die Diffamierung auffasst, als die es normalerweise gemeint ist.




Verminaard schrieb:


> *azzih*, weil du persoenlich, oder auch dein Umfeld noch keine Beeinflussungen oder schlechte Erfahrungen mit Fluechtlingen gemacht hast/haben, ist das kein Benchmark fuer Alle.
> Inwieweit jeder mit Veraenderungen klar kommt, speziell teilweise drastische Veraenderungen innehralb kuerzester Zeit, sollte man auch den betroffenen Personen ueberlassen,



Hmmm. Eigentlich sollten ja möglichst neutrale Personen darüber urteilen. Aber wenn wir schon mit dieser Überlegung starten:
Kann mir mal einer erklären, warum wir hier über die Reaktion von Sachsen und Thüringen auf die Flüchtlingssituation reden und nicht um die Reaktionen der Berliner und Münchener? Die sind wohl derzeit mit am stärksten Betroffen.
Und helfen so gut sie können.



> Im Gegenzug ist aber "besorgert Bürger" "Wutbürger" etc. in Ordnung?



"besorgter Bürger" ist eine Selbstbezeichnung von bürgerlichen Rechten. Stellt sich die Frage, ob man Vokabular von Rechten übernommen sollte, aber es ist schon mal keine Beleidigung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Januar 2016)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich denke, ausschlaggebend für Australiens Erfolg ...


Ich tolles Vorbild, Menschen einfach absaufen zu lassen, ernnert mich irgendwie an einen Todesstreifen. Noch einmal zur Erinnrung, die innerdeutsche Grenze, die uns Jahrzehnte vor dem rechten Mop schütze, war nichts gutes, unbd alles andere als ein Vorbild.
Australien schickt alle Flüchtlingsboote zurück, löst aber das Problem nicht - SPIEGEL ONLINE
_"... Kapitäne seien angehalten, Flüchtlinge erst an Bord zu nehmen, wenn sie  in australischen Gewässern sind - ein in Seenot geratenes Schiff habe  man einfach untergehen lassen, sagte eine Soldatin dem Fernsehsender. ..."



Rwk schrieb:



			Warum lügt denn jemand bezüglich seiner Herkunft ?
Und warum will ein Land seinen Bürger, einen Steuerzahler, nicht wiederhaben ?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

Weil man als Angeklagter in einem Rechtsstaat lügen darf. Reise nach  Afrika und schau Dir das Land an. In manchen Ländern ist ein  Menschenleben weniger wert als bei uns.
_


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Januar 2016)

- doppelt -


----------



## Sparanus (18. Januar 2016)

Husalah schrieb:


> Welche Grenze willst du überhaupt schließen ? Man fragt sich teilweise echt auf welcher Welt ihr gerade lebt.



Erstmal die Deutsche, dann führen wir das immer weiter nach bis zur Außengrenze. Am Ende können wir Schengen wieder voll und ganz durchführen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich tolles Vorbild, Menschen einfach absaufen zu lassen, ernnert mich irgendwie an einen Todesstreifen. Noch einmal zur Erinnrung, die innerdeutsche Grenze, die uns Jahrzehnte vor dem rechten Mop schütze, war nichts gutes, unbd alles andere als ein Vorbild.
> Australien schickt alle Flüchtlingsboote zurück, löst aber das Problem nicht - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> _"... Kapitäne seien angehalten, Flüchtlinge erst an Bord zu nehmen, wenn sie  in australischen Gewässern sind - ein in Seenot geratenes Schiff habe  man einfach untergehen lassen, sagte eine Soldatin dem Fernsehsender. ..."
> _



Es sagt auch niemand, dass es toll ist. Es ist sehr hartherzig, ganz klar. 

Aber genauso hartherzig  ist es, wenn man Geldleistungen durch  Sachleistungen ersetzt, um die Anreize für Flüchtlinge zu senken. Wenn  man Flüchtlingen den Wohnort vorschreiben will, so wie Gabriel das  letztens gefordert hat, um Ghettobildung zu verhindern. Wenn man Länder  auf die Liste sicherer Herkunftsländer setzt, die nachweislich nicht  sicher sind. Wenn man schmutzige Deals mit einem dubiosen Staat namens  Türkei macht, in der verzweifelten Hoffnung, damit den Flüchtlingsstrom  irgendwie begrenzen zu können. Wenn man bettelarme  Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge abschiebt, die eine Chance auf ein besseres Leben  verdient haben... und und und. Das ist alles moralisch verwerflich,  aber eben leider auch notwendig, wenn Deutschland nicht in eine  regulierte Katastrophe abrutschen will. Sollte der Flüchtlingsstrom  weiter anhalten (und das wird er ganz bestimmt, wahrscheinlich wird er  im Frühling sogar wieder deutlich zunehmen), dann werden wir noch hartherziger  sein und die Grenzen dicht machen müssen. Es hilft alles nichts.


----------



## Woohoo (18. Januar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ehe due "den" Gini-Koeffizienten (der auch viele Aspekte nicht wiedergeben kann) noch dreimal auspackst: Der für Einkommen hat sich meines Wissens nach nicht geändert, ja. Weil jetzt mehr Leute wenig haben an Stelle von einigen die etwas wenigen und einigen die sehr wenig haben. Die ungleiche Vermögensverteilung hat sich dagegen meines Wissens nach deutlich verschlechtert, nur tauchen Besitzvermehrung, Wertsteigerung von Besitzt und afaik auch Spekulationsgewinne eben nicht in der Einkommensverteilung auf. Wer 10 Millionen zu 0,5% anlegt und sonst nichts macht, taucht eben mit einem Einkommen von 50.000 Euro auf, genauso wie jemand der nichts hat und 2000 Euro (abzüglich Abgaben) im Monat verdient. Der Lebensstandard der beiden unterscheidet sich aber massiv.
> 
> Ich hatte das Vergnügen, längere Zeit auf diesem Niveau zu arbeiten. Geringqualifiziert? Die Akademikerquote lag bei 80% (und nein, der Job hatte kaum intellektuelle Anforderungen, nur die flexiblen Arbeitszeiten zogen bereits Studenten an)


 
  Der Gini-Koeffizient sagt natürlich nur was über die Einkommensverteilung aus. Und wenn Menschen die vorher kein Einkommen hatten jetzt Einkommen erhalten verändert sich die Einkommensungleichheit nicht und ist besser als vom Staat finanziert zu werden. 
  Die Arbeitslosenquote der Geringverdiener lag damals bei 20% und lag 2014 bei ca. 12%. Also hat es auch ein paar geringqualifizierten geholfen. 
Wenn jetzt viele (gering qualifizierte) Menschen auf einen Arbeitsmarkt mit Mindestlohn kommen wird die Arbeitslosenquote steigen. 

  Und unsere Grenzen können nur andere verteidigen und das auch mit reinem Gewissen. 

  Entweder lässt man alle rein oder holt sie direkt ab, lässt es an Durchsetzungsfähigkeit zweifeln etc. um "moralisch gehandelt zu haben" oder man erkennt, dass das langfristig in ein viel größeres Chaos führt. 
Andererseits bräuchten wir ein paar 10 Millionen junge nicht arbeitslose Menschen um die Rentner zu bezahlen.¯\_(ツ)_/¯ 
Dafür bräuchte man aber eine Art Punktesystem und Jobs oder zweifelhafte steuerliche Anreize um die Geburtenrate zu erhöhen aber das käme jetzt eh zu spät.
Da wären also die Rettung des Klimas, Euro-/Bankenkrise, Kriege und religiöser Terror, Demographie, Flüchtlinge, Rettung vieler Menschen die ein besseres Leben haben wollen.

Langsam kann man da echt resignieren und denken fressen oder gefressen werden.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Januar 2016)

Und im Endeffekt müssen diese Menschen selbst dafür Sorgen, dass ihre Staaten funktionieren. 
Ja das dauert, aber es ist alternativlos.


----------



## Woohoo (18. Januar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und im Endeffekt müssen diese Menschen selbst dafür Sorgen, dass ihre Staaten funktionieren.
> Ja das dauert, aber es ist alternativlos.




Dafür müssten Sie die ehrliche zeitlich begrenzte Unterstützung der übrigen Länder bekommen. Mit der klaren Botschaft das andere Länder nur eine exakt geregelte Anzahl an Menschen aufnehmen werden. 
Dann müsste auch die Einmischung und Ausbeutung von allen Seiten aus aufhören. Keine dreckigen Deals mehr z.B. mit Afrika, Warlords was auch immer etc.. 
Warten bis  dort durch Revolutionen etc. geeignete Staaten entstehen mit Parlamenten und co? Ohne das nach den Wahlen die eine Seite die andere des Wahlbetrugs beschimpft und die sich dann gegenseitig bekämpfen. 
Eine Art Gefangenendilemma, weil jeder der sich doch negativ engagiert und sich einmischt viel Gewinn machen kann.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Januar 2016)

Dafür braucht man nicht unbedingt Unterstützung. 

Haben die Franzosen während der Revolution auch nicht wirklich bekommen oder wir gegen Spartakus.

(also mit Spartakus sind die Kommunisten in den Anfangsjahren der Weimarer Republik gemeint)


----------



## Rwk (18. Januar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Dagegen dürfte die Unterbringung von Flüchtlingen geradezu billig sein.


Geradezu billig ? Ich glaube DU solltest nochmal nachrechnen und wo willst du überhaupt noch Menschen unterbringen ?
Die Errichtung von Zäunen zahlst du einmal und nicht monatlich.
Wozu haben wir einen Grenzschutz, Zoll und die Bundeswehr, wenn nicht zum Schutze der Grenzen und des eigenen Volkes ?
Glaubst du Silvester in Köln bleibt ein Einzelfall ?
Und wenn die LKW an der Grenze stundenlang warten müssen, das ist doch tausend mal besser als wenn einfach immer mehr Menschen in unser Land strömen, obwohl die Lager bereits überfüllt sind. 
Eine Katastrophe für unser Land ? Die hast du in absehbarer Zeit, wenn die Grenzen nicht geschlossen werden.
Als würde keiner mehr deutsche Waren kaufen, weil man hier endlich zur Vernunft kommt...
Und ganz davon abgesehen - sollte die Regierung nun plötzlich eine Obergrenze für Asylsuchende verkündigen, glaubst du die Grenze muß dann nicht gesichert werden ? 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Weil man als Angeklagter in einem Rechtsstaat lügen darf. Reise nach  Afrika und schau Dir das Land an. In manchen Ländern ist ein  Menschenleben weniger wert als bei uns.


Wer ist denn hier angeklagt ?
Hälst du es also für eine gute Idee, immer mehr junge Männer die es gewohnt sind, das ein Menschenleben kaum was wert ist, in unser Land zu lassen ?
Es sind einfach zu viele dieser Länder, Deutschland kann an der Tatsache nichts ändern.
Selbst wenn wir aus Protest gegen diese Zustände noch weitere 5 Millionen aufnehmen, dann stehst du wieder vor der Tatsache, das es ja schon für 1 Million nicht genug Wohnraum und Arbeitsplätze gibt.


----------



## Amon (18. Januar 2016)

Wieso reden eigentlich alle immer von Obergrenzen einführen? Die Obergrenze zieht das Grundgesetz  seit 1949.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Januar 2016)

Ok Amon, setz doch mal den Paragraph hier rein in dem das steht.


----------



## Amon (18. Januar 2016)

Artikel 16a Absatz 1

Politisch Verfolgte genießen Asyl


----------



## Sparanus (18. Januar 2016)

Ja super 
Nur versteht man unter Obergrenze was anderes.


----------



## Verminaard (18. Januar 2016)

Kriminelle Nordafrikaner aus NRW schon 2014 bekannt - DIE WELT

Ob wir jemals die ganze Wahrheit erfahren?
Hauptsache die die sowas vor ner Zeit schon vermutet und ausgesprochen haben, waren ein rechtes pack.


----------



## the_leon (18. Januar 2016)

Ja, aber die meisten die kommen sind nicht politisch Verfolgt.


----------



## Sparanus (18. Januar 2016)

Das stimmt


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Januar 2016)

Hier, das sollte einem mal zu denken geben wo die Probleme wirklich liegen und wo eigentlich angesetzt gehört:



> Soziale Ungleichheit nimmt weltweit zu: Die 62 reichsten Menschen  besitzen so viel wie die Hälfte der Weltbevölkerung, wie die  Hilfsorganisation               Oxfam  im Vorfeld des Weltwirtschaftsforums (WEF) in Davos berichtete.  Gleichzeitig wuchs das Vermögen der 62 Reichsten binnen fünf Jahren um  mehr als eine halbe Billion US-Dollar, während das Gesamtvermögen der  ärmeren Hälfte der Weltbevölkerung um rund eine Billion Dollar  zusammenschmolz.



Quelle: 62 Menschen besitzen so viel wie die HÃ¤lfte der WeltbevÃ¶lkerung - News2 | STERN.de

Wen man nur 25% dieses Vermögens für die bedürftigsten der Bedürftigen ausgeben würde wären wohl schon die meisten Probleme gelöst und die Herren wären immer noch stinkreich.


----------



## azzih (18. Januar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Kriminelle Nordafrikaner aus NRW schon 2014 bekannt - DIE WELT
> 
> Ob wir jemals die ganze Wahrheit erfahren?
> Hauptsache die die sowas vor ner Zeit schon vermutet und ausgesprochen haben, waren ein rechtes pack.



 Diese kriminellen Marokkanerbanden gibts gefühlt schon ewig und quasi in jeder größeren Stadt. Ist halt auch ein bisschen Angebot und Nachfrage, Drogen sind weiterhin sehr beliebt bei uns und die bedienen die Nachfrage und haben ihre Geschäftsfelder halt noch auf Diebstähle mit erweitert. Sache der Polizei das so gut es geht in den Griff zu kriegen. Sehe da jetzt kein gesellschaftliches Problem über das man gross diskutieren müsste, diese Leute haste überall und das hat jetzt auch nix mit Asyl zu tun. Neu ist nur das die sich an Silvester irgendwie zusammengerottet haben um Frauen zu belästigen. Das ist aber auch Sache der Polizei dagegen hart vorzugehen, und das lief ja zu besagtem Event ziemlich schief.


----------



## Verminaard (18. Januar 2016)

Die Polizei kann auch nur in ihrem Hhandlungsspielraum agieren. Jetzt kommen Vorgaben das man nicht alle Straftaeter gleich behandeln darf.
Wad soll die Polizei denn machen? 
Das schon laenger kriminelle Auslaender ihren Geschäften in Deutschland nachgehen ist durchaus bekannt, aber ich glaube nicht das das Ausmaß bekannt war. Ich wage hier mal zu behaupten das durchaus Leute mit krimineller Energie die Fluechtlingswelle nutzen um ins Land zu kommen. In welcher Quantitaet kann keiner so genau sagen. Es ist baer mMn falsch zu sagen das das ein verschwindend geringer Teil ist.
Frage weil ich das nicht weiß: oeffnet nicht auch die IS die Tore der Gefaengnisse in eroberten Gebieten? Wohin gehen diese schon verurteilten Verbrecher?


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Januar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Das schon laenger kriminelle Auslaender ihren Geschäften in Deutschland nachgehen ist durchaus bekannt, *aber ich glaube nicht das das Ausmaß bekannt war*. Ich wage hier mal zu behaupten das durchaus Leute mit krimineller Energie die Fluechtlingswelle nutzen um ins Land zu kommen. In welcher Quantitaet kann keiner so genau sagen. Es ist baer mMn falsch zu sagen das das ein verschwindend geringer Teil ist.
> Frage weil ich das nicht weiß: oeffnet nicht auch die IS die Tore der Gefaengnisse in eroberten Gebieten? Wohin gehen diese schon verurteilten Verbrecher?



Doch das Ausmaß war wohl seit mindestens Oktober 2014 bekannt und auch das nicht wenige dieser Straftäter als Flüchtlinge ins Land gelangen, das wurde sogar bis vor kurzen bewusst von der Politik verschleiert um keine "Vorbehalte" gegen Flüchtlinge zu "schüren". Die Polizei hat alleine in Düsseldorf rund 2200 Kriminelle Intensivtäter mit nordafrikanischer Herkunft registriert, die organisierten Diebstahl begehen. Zwischen 40 - 50% von ihnen sind als Asylanten ins Land gekommen und leben aktuell in Asylunterkünften.
Und Düsseldorf ist da nach Polizeiangaben kein Einzelfall, was die Problematik betrifft.

Die Welt: Kriminelle Nordafrikaner aus NRW schon 2014 bekannt - DIE WELT
Stern: Kriminelle Migranten: Täter aus Nordafrika bereiten Polizei Sorgen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. Januar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ob wir jemals die ganze Wahrheit erfahren?.


Was soll die "ganze Wahrheit" sein? Die Frage bezeugt schon, dass Du Dir zu wenig Gedanken um unsere selektive Wahrnehmung und die Unzulänglichkeiten der Sprache gemacht hast. Jedes Wort verzerrt die beschriebene Situation, wir hatten es schon beim Begriff "Vergewaltigung" geklärt. Nein, die "vergewaltigten Frauen" wurden nicht am Boden festgehalten und von  wilden Horden penetriert, sondern in der Regel waren es sexuelle Übergriffe mit Eindringen in eine Körperöffnung, also z.B. der Finger oder die Zunge im Munde. Niemand würde es Vergewaltigung nennen, wenn Du mit dem Silvesterkuß versuchst, im besoffenen Kopp Deine Zunge nach vorne zu schieben, aber genau an dem Punkt beginnt die juristischer Vergewaltigung.

Die "Lügenpresse" schreibt aber ständig von Vergewaltigung und verzerrt damit die Wahrnehmung extrem. Reduziert man die Begriffe und nutzt das für Volkes Wahrnehmung stimmigere "sexuelle Übergriffe", schreit derselbe Mob wieder "Lügenpresse". Du siehst, Du bekommst alle Informationen, Du musst nur lernen, sie zu werten.



the_leon schrieb:


> Ja, aber die meisten die kommen sind nicht politisch Verfolgt.


Asyl und Duldung als Flüchtling sind auch völlig unterschiedliche Dinge. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hier, das sollte einem mal zu denken geben wo die Probleme wirklich liegen und wo eigentlich angesetzt gehört:


Das dachte ich mir auch und es ist ein sehr guter Ansatzpunkt. Aber s wird sich wenig daran ändern, bis zur nächsten großen Revolution.


----------



## Amon (18. Januar 2016)

Genau! Asyl und Duldung als Flüchtling sind völlig unterschiedliche Dinge! Du sagst es, nur interessiert das momentan niemanden. Die kommen illegal ins Land und schreien sofort nach Asyl! Dem muss man ganz klar einen Riegel vorschieben.


----------



## Dennisth (18. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich tolles Vorbild, Menschen einfach absaufen zu lassen, ernnert mich irgendwie an einen Todesstreifen. Noch einmal zur Erinnrung, die innerdeutsche Grenze, die uns Jahrzehnte vor dem rechten Mop schütze, war nichts gutes, unbd alles andere als ein Vorbild.
> Australien schickt alle Flüchtlingsboote zurück, löst aber das Problem nicht - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> _"... Kapitäne seien angehalten, Flüchtlinge erst an Bord zu nehmen, wenn sie in australischen Gewässern sind - ein in Seenot geratenes Schiff habe man einfach untergehen lassen, sagte eine Soldatin dem Fernsehsender. ..."_



_Nichts für ungut, aber diese "Flüchtlinge" haben sich trotz aller Warnungen dazu entschieden sich in ein, meist überfülltes, Boot zu setzen und den Schlepper für die ILLEGALE Überfahrt zu bezahlen. Mir fällt es schwer da Mitgefühl zu entwickeln.


_


interessierterUser schrieb:


> _Weil man als Angeklagter in einem Rechtsstaat lügen darf. Reise nach Afrika und schau Dir das Land an. In manchen Ländern ist ein Menschenleben weniger wert als bei uns.
> _



Jo toll und genau solche Leute holen wir uns dann hier ins Land. Die ändern sich bestimmt um 180°, wenn die die Grenze nach Deutschland überschreiten.  
Sorry aber es ist sehr naiv zu glauben, dass unkontrollierte Zuwanderung etwas gutes sein soll.





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was soll die "ganze Wahrheit" sein? Die Frage bezeugt schon, dass Du Dir zu wenig Gedanken um unsere selektive Wahrnehmung und die Unzulänglichkeiten der Sprache gemacht hast. Jedes Wort verzerrt die beschriebene Situation, wir hatten es schon beim Begriff "Vergewaltigung" geklärt. Nein, die "vergewaltigten Frauen" wurden nicht am Boden festgehalten und von wilden Horden penetriert, sondern in der Regel waren es sexuelle Übergriffe mit Eindringen in eine Körperöffnung, also z.B. der Finger oder die Zunge im Munde. Niemand würde es Vergewaltigung nennen, wenn Du mit dem Silvesterkuß versuchst, im besoffenen Kopp Deine Zunge nach vorne zu schieben, aber genau an dem Punkt beginnt die juristischer Vergewaltigung.




Ach so, die Frauen wurden nicht vergewaltigt, man hat Ihnen *nur* die Zunge oder den Finger in den Mund gesteckt und Sie *nur* was befummelt.   Mit verlaub, aber das ist ja wohl der größte Hohn nach der "Armlänge Abstand". Da die betroffenen Frauen nicht in einem 18+ Club waren wo so etwas üblich ist, haben die bestimmt nicht damit gerechnet, dass plötzlich 30+ Männer um sie herum stehen und alle ja "nur" mal "knutschen" und "fummeln" wollten. 






interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die "Lügenpresse" schreibt aber ständig von Vergewaltigung und verzerrt damit die Wahrnehmung extrem. Reduziert man die Begriffe und nutzt das für Volkes Wahrnehmung stimmigere "sexuelle Übergriffe", schreit derselbe Mob wieder "Lügenpresse". Du siehst, Du bekommst alle Informationen, Du musst nur lernen, sie zu werten.



Ich hoffe für dich, dass du mal in den "Genuss" von deinem genannten "Silvesterkuß" wirst. Mal sehen was du dann dazu sagst, wenn komplett fremde Personen in Massen dir doch nur einen "Silvesterkuß" und den Finger in den Mund stecken wollen. Findest du bestimmt toll 


Auch wenn es hart klingen mag, aber unsere "rechten" Parteien haben in einigen Punkten durchaus recht:
- Kriminelle Flüchtlinge sollten direkt abgeschoben werden und zwar mit Familie und NACH biometrischer Erfassung (Fingerabdruck + Iris-Scan). Einfach dorthin zurück wo die hergekommen sind. Da soll das Ursprungsland auch nichts zu melden haben. Natürlich wollen die solche "Personen" nicht wieder haben, aber es sind deren Landsleute, also Pech gehabt. Einfach in den Flieger mit denen, am Flughafen abladen und fertig.
- Grenzen schließen und Kontrollen einführen. Ja wird bestimmt katastrophal wenn die LKWs jetzt ne Stunde länger brauchen. 
- Viel weniger Geld für "Flüchtlinge". Damit es sich nicht lohnt hier zu schnorren. Beispiel gefällig? Bei einer Bekannten im Dorf wurden auch "Flüchtlinge" einquartiert. Die haben innerhalb von 4 Monaten 3 mal den Sperrmüll gerufen, weil die immer neue Möbel usw. bekommen haben. 
- Flüchtlingen klar machen, dass diese hier Gäste sind und sich auch entsprechen zu verhalten haben. Keine Sonderwünsche ala Schwimmbad extra nur für Moslems. Wer das nicht akzeptieren möchte kann gerne wieder gehen oder sich ein anderes Land suchen. 



Aber hey, ist ja nicht so, als hätten wir alle "rechten" das nicht vor Monaten schon gesagt und wurden dafür verurteilt. Jetzt konnte es plötzlich keiner Ahnen und tja Europa lacht sich einen ab, weil die genau wissen, warum die so "Flüchtlinge" nur in kleinen Mengen, wenn überhaupt, rein lassen.


----------



## Jimiblu (18. Januar 2016)

> - Kriminelle Flüchtlinge sollten direkt abgeschoben werden und zwar mit Familie und NACH biometrischer Erfassung (Fingerabdruck + Iris-Scan). Einfach dorthin zurück wo die hergekommen sind. Da soll das Ursprungsland auch nichts zu melden haben. Natürlich wollen die solche "Personen" nicht wieder haben, aber es sind deren Landsleute, also Pech gehabt. Einfach in den Flieger mit denen, am Flughafen abladen und fertig.



Tjoa nur dass das so einfach nicht ist. Erstens: Familie mit abschieben weil einer Mist gebaut hat? Macht keinen Sinn. Zweitens: Wenn das Ursprungsland die nicht zurück haben will kann man sie ihnen schlecht aufzwingen. Vor allem wenn diejenigen keine Pässe mehr haben. Dann kannste denen eh nicht beweisen wo sie herkommen; sprich: das Herkunftsland muss sie nicht mehr aufnehmen. Abschieben bringt übrigens gar nichts, da die Leute früher oder später wiederkommen...

Ah und die Abschiebung per Flieger, die zahlst du bestimmt gerne über deine Steuern?


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. Januar 2016)

Aber Syrien und Irak sind doch reiche Staaten. Das sind Staaten auf schwarzem Gold. Davon kann Deutschland nur träumen. Deutschland hat seinen Wohlstand mit Fleiß und Fähigkeit erlangt und unsere Sozial- und Gesundheitssysteme sind Errungenschaften unserer sozialen Intelligenz. Und das können andere Staaten prinzipiell auch. Was hindert sie daran, gute Produkte herzustellen und in der kapitalistischen Welt erfolgreich zu bestehen? Was hindert sie daran, die Waffen niederzulegen, zur Vernunft zu kommen und friedlich in einer ertragreichen, pluralistischen Demokratie zu leben? Antwort: Sie selbst hindern sich daran. Sogar mit dem Boden voller wertvollstem Erdöl schießen sie sich lieber gegenseitig die Ärsche weg.


----------



## azzih (18. Januar 2016)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Aber Syrien und Irak sind doch reiche Staaten. Das sind Staaten auf schwarzem Gold. Davon kann Deutschland nur träumen. Deutschland hat seinen Wohlstand mit Fleiß und Fähigkeit erlangt und unsere Sozial- und Gesundheitssysteme sind Errungenschaften unserer sozialen Intelligenz. Und das können andere Staaten prinzipiell auch. Was hindert sie daran, gute Produkte herzustellen und in der kapitalistischen Welt erfolgreich zu bestehen? Was hindert sie daran, die Waffen niederzulegen, zur Vernunft zu kommen und friedlich in einer ertragreichen, pluralistischen Demokratie zu leben? Antwort: Sie selbst hindern sich daran. Sogar mit dem Boden voller wertvollstem Erdöl schießen sie sich lieber gegenseitig die Ärsche weg.



Sorry das ist Mist. Die Welt funktioniert so einfach halt nicht. Es gibt keine "sie" und unser Wohlstand kam auch nicht  nur durch Fleiss, Luft und Liebe sondern hat unzählige Faktoren. Nur so als kleiner Denkanstoss: In Syrien kämpft nicht einfach die Bevölkerung gegeneinander weil die halt nicht so clever/zivilisiert sind wie du, sondern dort sind gerade zig In- und ausländische Kriegsfraktionen und Interessensgruppen beteiligt. Die Bevölkerung steht da relativ machtlos zwischendrin.


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. Januar 2016)

Ja, ich weiß, es ist immer alles Mist, wenn man die Schuld nicht irgendwelchen Finanzeliten des Westens anhängt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (18. Januar 2016)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ja, ich weiß, es ist immer alles Mist, wenn man die Schuld nicht irgendwelchen Finanzeliten des Westens anhängt.


Syrien selber hat wenig Bodenschätze, der Irak aber hat im Norden richtig viel Öl und Gas. Warum die Araber keinen Einheitsstaat gründen verstehe ich auch nicht.


----------



## Amon (18. Januar 2016)

Jimiblu schrieb:


> Tjoa nur dass das so einfach nicht ist. Erstens: Familie mit abschieben weil einer Mist gebaut hat? Macht keinen Sinn. Zweitens: Wenn das Ursprungsland die nicht zurück haben will kann man sie ihnen schlecht aufzwingen. Vor allem wenn diejenigen keine Pässe mehr haben. Dann kannste denen eh nicht beweisen wo sie herkommen; sprich: das Herkunftsland muss sie nicht mehr aufnehmen. Abschieben bringt übrigens gar nichts, da die Leute früher oder später wiederkommen...
> 
> Ah und die Abschiebung per Flieger, die zahlst du bestimmt gerne über deine Steuern?


Wieso ist das Mist? Wenn Papa einen guten Job hat sorgt der dann schon dafür dass seine Söhne keine ******* bauen wenn er dadurch mit dran ist. Und was die Kosten für die Flieger betrifft, dass ist immer noch billiger als diese ungebildeten integrationsunwilligen auf Jahrzehnte zu alimentieren! Wer jetzt immer noch glaubt dass die alle hier irgendwann arbeiten ist doch mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert worden. Die Krankenkassen Beiträge werden schon erhöht damit diese "Flüchtlinge" eine kostenlose Gesundheitskarte bekommen! Bekomme ich die?! Nein! Ich darf das nur finanzieren! Oder wenn demnächst noch eine Sondersteuer auf den Sprit drauf gehauen wird! Ich frage mich echt wie man immer noch so naiv die Augen vor der Realität verschließen kann. Dieser unkontrollierte Zustrom muss schnellstens gestoppt und alle die seit 2015 in dieses Land gekommen sind gehören ASAP abgeschoben! Wenn dann die Heimatländer ihre Leute nicht zurücknehmen wollen dreht man denen halt den Geldhahn zu! Dann war es das mit Entwicklungshilfe!


----------



## Jimiblu (18. Januar 2016)

> Wieso ist das Mist? Wenn Papa einen guten Job hat sorgt der dann schon dafür dass seine Söhne keine ******* bauen wenn er dadurch mit dran ist. Und was die Kosten für die Flieger betrifft, dass ist immer noch billiger als diese ungebildeten integrationsunwilligen auf Jahrzehnte zu alimentieren! Wer jetzt immer noch glaubt dass die alle hier irgendwann arbeiten ist doch mit dem Klammerbeutel gepudert worden. Die Krankenkassen Beiträge werden schon erhöht damit diese "Flüchtlinge" eine kostenlose Gesundheitskarte bekommen! Bekomme ich die?! Nein! Ich darf das nur finanzieren! Oder wenn demnächst noch eine Sondersteuer auf den Sprit drauf gehauen wird! Ich frage mich echt wie man immer noch so naiv die Augen vor der Realität verschließen kann. Dieser unkontrollierte Zustrom muss schnellstens gestoppt und alle die seit 2015 in dieses Land gekommen sind gehören ASAP abgeschoben! Wenn dann die Heimatländer ihre Leute nicht zurücknehmen wollen dreht man denen halt den Geldhahn zu! Dann war es das mit Entwicklungshilfe!


Nope, da bekommst du von mir keine antwort drauf, das ist so ein hanebüchener quark den du da zusamme fantasierst


----------



## Husalah (18. Januar 2016)

Viele verstehen offensichtlich nicht das, das Abschieben an sich schon ein riesen Problem darstellt (aus vorher genannten Gründen) und ich verstehe nicht warum man generell den Muslimischen Glauben immer mit reinzieht, offensichtlich sind die wenigsten von euch mit Muslimen aufgewachsen. Es gibt zwar auch innerhalb der Muslime sehr ungesunde und fanatische Entwicklungen - Aus meiner Sicht sind aber weitaus mehr als 90% der Muslime gemäßigt Fromme Menschen, zum Teil mit für euch befremdlicher Einstellung (z.B. der genannte Punkt mit den Schwimmbädern etc.) das macht sie aber noch lange nicht zur Gefahr für unseren Lebensstil oder unsere Zivilisation - und vor allem hört auf an der Religion der Menschen eine Grenze ziehen zu wollen, das ist komplett Ungesund für unsere Gesellschaftliche Entwicklung. 
Muslime haben teils selber schwere Konflikte innerhalb ihres Glaubens auszutragen, mittlerweile sind hier viele Geboren oder schon in der 3. Generation hier und werden wie Fremdkörper behandelt obwohl Deutschland für sie Heimat und die Urprungsländer ein Urlaubsziel oder Wurzeln bedeuten, aber nicht Heimat. 
Ausserdem vereint vieles den Christlichen & Muslimischen Glauben, was beiden Religiösen Teilen auch sehr bewusst ist, abseits des seltsamen Bildes das euch von Medien vermittelt wird. 
In der Erfassung allen Fremden ist nunmal ein Großteil der Medien auf hetzerischem Kleinkind Niveau, ihr seht es an banalen Beispielen welche Welt euch gezeichnet wird (sei es ein Europa vor dem Islamismus rettenden Breivik in World of Warcraft, oder de_Dust2 als potentielles Amokläufer Trainingscamps) 
Ich kann nicht verstehen wie viele von euch völlig unreflektiert Hetze übernehmen und mithetzen ohne euch in die Lage der Personen zu begeben über die ihr so herzieht. Wie würdet ihr auf diese Hetze reagieren ? Ihr würdet euch abschotten und auf die Menschen die euch wie minderwertig mindestens genauso abweisend Reagieren, wie soll so Integration funktionieren ? 
Und wie Leute hier auch schon festgestellt haben, leben wir größtenteils in Europa nicht von unseren Rohstoffen, sondern von Wissen, verschiedensten Einflüssen und den Produkten die sich daraus entwickeln - Ihr killt mit eurer Zuwendung zu dem nationalistischen "wir bleiben unter uns" Bild, genau die größten stärken Europas.
Vor allem hört auf euch so hysterisch von Ängsten Leiten zu lassen - und denkt mal drüber nach wem ihr damit wirklich in die Karten spielt.


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Warum die Araber keinen Einheitsstaat gründen verstehe ich auch nicht.



Weil niemand dem anderen was gönnen will.



Husalah schrieb:


> Viele verstehen offensichtlich nicht das, das Abschieben an sich schon ein riesen Problem darstellt (aus vorher genannten Gründen) und ich verstehe nicht warum man generell den Muslimischen Glauben immer mit reinzieht, offensichtlich sind die wenigsten von euch mit Muslimen aufgewachsen. Es gibt zwar auch innerhalb der Muslime sehr ungesunde und fanatische Entwicklungen - Aus meiner Sicht sind aber weitaus mehr als 90% der Muslime gemäßigt Fromme Menschen, zum Teil mit für euch befremdlicher Einstellung (z.B. der genannte Punkt mit den Schwimmbädern etc.) das macht sie aber noch lange nicht zur Gefahr für unseren Lebensstil oder unsere Zivilisation - und vor allem hört auf an der Religion der Menschen eine Grenze ziehen zu wollen, das ist komplett Ungesund für unsere Gesellschaftliche Entwicklung.
> Muslime haben teils selber schwere Konflikte innerhalb ihres Glaubens auszutragen, mittlerweile sind hier viele Geboren oder schon in der 3. Generation hier und werden wie Fremdkörper behandelt obwohl Deutschland für sie Heimat und die Urprungsländer ein Urlaubsziel oder Wurzeln bedeuten, aber nicht Heimat.
> Ausserdem vereint vieles den Christlichen & Muslimischen Glauben, was beiden Religiösen Teilen auch sehr bewusst ist, abseits des seltsamen Bildes das euch von Medien vermittelt wird.
> In der Erfassung allen Fremden ist nunmal ein Großteil der Medien auf hetzerischem Kleinkind Niveau, ihr seht es an banalen Beispielen welche Welt euch gezeichnet wird (sei es ein Europa vor dem Islamismus rettenden Breivik in World of Warcraft, oder de_Dust2 als potentielles Amokläufer Trainingscamps)
> ...



Ich bin ja der Meinung, dass du 5% einer Population vergessen kannst. Die werden nur mitgeschleift und machen nur Ärger.
Dabei ist es egal, ob du von Muslimen, Christen, Chinesen, Russen, Amerikanern oder sowas was ausgeht.
5% davon kannst du nicht gebrauchen.
Das Dilemma ist nur, dass 99% der Meldungen in den Medien von den 5% handeln und die anderen 95% werden nicht beachtet.


----------



## Jimiblu (19. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Dilemma ist nur, dass 99% der Meldungen in den Medien von den 5% handeln und die anderen 95% werden nicht beachtet.


Da geb ich dir absolut Recht.
Vor allem, da gerade die in nordafrika tätigen Kleinkriminellen wie Drogendealer oder auch etwas organisiertere Banden hier unter dem "Deckmantel" der Flüchtlinge einreisen und entsprechend hier auch kriminell in Erscheinung treten. Da wird einfach pauschalisiert; wenn einer auffällt sind alle andern automatisch auch kriminell. 2015 gabs glaub ich um die 500000 Asylanträge in Deutschland (aufgerundet). Selbst wenn von denen 10000 Leute kriminell und Terroristen und sowieso gefährlich wären, ergeben die nur 2% vom Ganzen. In der Realität werden es weniger sein.

Ersetzt mal Flüchtlinge durch Fußballfans, wobei Hooligans=bei der Polizei aufgefallene Flüchtlinge sind. Die stellen nur einen winzigen Anteil der Masse dar und keiner würde behaupten: Fußballfans=Hooligans.

Die Hetze gegen die Muslime bzw. den Islam an sich schlägt ja in die gleiche Kerbe: einige Wenige (in Relation zur Gesamtanzahl) und trotzdem werden in den Medien gerne alle über einen Kamm geschoren. In JEDER größeren Gruppe, die von allen Alterklassen und Schichten durchzogen ist MÜSSEN zwangsläufig Menschen dabei sein, die der Mehrheit nicht passen oder eben negativ auffallen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Januar 2016)

Jimiblu schrieb:


> ...Ersetzt mal Flüchtlinge durch Fußballfans, wobei Hooligans=bei der Polizei aufgefallene Flüchtlinge sind. Die stellen nur einen winzigen Anteil der Masse dar und keiner würde behaupten: Fußballfans=Hooligans.....


Lieber Jimiblu,


es ist schön, dass Du mit sachlichen Argumenten versuchst, das Thema zu beleuchten. Jedem, der denken kann, ist das klar, die andere Gruppe aber erreicht man leider auch nicht mit guten Argumenten, denn sie verstehen sie nicht oder wollen sie nicht verstehen. Die Kriminalitätsrate für Delikten in Richtung Körperverletzung und sexuelle Übergriffigkeit ist gefühlt bei den Flüchtlingen höher. Genaue Zahlen dazu sind immer schwer zu bewerten, aber nehmen wir es einfach mal an. Darum alle Flüchtlinge pauschal zu verdammen ist natürlich genau so dämlich, wie Fussball der Hooligans wegen zu verbieten. 


Trotzdem macht es sich Frau Merkel zu einfach. So sehr ich völlig dahinter stehe, Kriegsflüchtlingen Würde, Essen und ein Dach zu geben, so sehr ist es doch ihre Aufgabe dafür zu sorgen, dass in den entsprechenden Stellen Gelder, personal und notfalls schnell veränderte Richtlinien vorhanden sind. Und genau daran fehlt es.


----------



## Jimiblu (19. Januar 2016)

> Die Kriminalitätsrate für Delikten in Richtung Körperverletzung und sexuelle Übergriffigkeit ist gefühlt bei den Flüchtlingen höher.


Klar, weil sie eben mehr in der Öffentlichkeit stehen als andere.



> Trotzdem macht es sich Frau Merkel zu einfach.


Hab auch nicht das Gegenteil behauptet 
Ich stimme dir sogar zu, eine Abwarte- bzw. Vermeidepolitik ist hier wirklich nicht hilfreich. Ich steh dem Thema auch recht kritisch gegenüber, allerdings ohne die Vorurteile mit denen hier um sich geschmissen wird... 



> die andere Gruppe aber erreicht man leider auch nicht mit guten Argumenten, denn sie verstehen sie nicht oder * wollen*  sie nicht verstehen.


Uns ist wohl allen klar, dass man da gegen Mauern redet. Diese Leute sind halt so.


----------



## Metalic (19. Januar 2016)

Persönlich würde ich nie Parteien wie die Alfa, AFD oder gar NPD wählen. Meine Stimme gehört dem Herrn Sonneborn und seiner Partei, auch wenn man damit nicht viel erreichen wird, aber ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wen man jetzt wählen sollte.
Und ganz ehrlich, ich habe das Gefühl unsere Regierung will die Leute in die rechte Ecke drängen. Anders kann ich mir das Verhalten nicht erklären. Ich würde es auch kaum einem übel nehmen, wenn er jetzt die AFD wählt.
Es wird auch bei uns einen rechten Ruck geben in der Politik, genauso wie in unseren Nachbarländern und da ist Frau Merkel und Anhang ein Stück weit Schuld dran.


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2016)

Metalic schrieb:


> Es wird auch bei uns einen rechten Ruck geben in der Politik, genauso wie in unseren Nachbarländern und da ist Frau Merkel und Anhang ein Stück weit Schuld dran.



Flächendeckend aber nicht und eine Partei, die eher rechts als mittig steht, wird so schnell auch nicht in Regierungsverantwortung kommen.
Was natürlich in einzelnen Bundesländern passiert, gerade im Osten, ist halt immer so eine Sache, aber auch wenn dort die AfD mehr als 10% erreicht, wird sie keine Regierungsverantwort erreichen.
Erstes will niemand mit der koalieren und zweiten hat die AfD ja auch keine Lösungen anzubieten, sondern nur polemisches Gelabere.


----------



## Rolk (19. Januar 2016)

Als ob andere Parteien ernstzunehmende Lösungen anzubieten hätten. Deren Lösungen sehen so aus nichts zu machen und zu hoffen das es nicht zu schlimm kommt. Im Bundesdurchschnitt liegt die AfD jetzt bei 12,5%.


----------



## Verminaard (19. Januar 2016)

Jimiblu schrieb:


> Vor allem, da gerade die in nordafrika tätigen Kleinkriminellen wie Drogendealer oder auch etwas organisiertere Banden hier unter dem "Deckmantel" der Flüchtlinge einreisen und entsprechend hier auch kriminell in Erscheinung treten. Da wird einfach pauschalisiert; wenn einer auffällt sind alle andern automatisch auch kriminell. 2015 gabs glaub ich um die 500000 Asylanträge in Deutschland (aufgerundet). Selbst wenn von denen 10000 Leute kriminell und Terroristen und sowieso gefährlich wären, ergeben die nur 2% vom Ganzen. In der Realität werden es weniger sein.



Woher hast du die ~2% oder 10000? Waren es nicht sehr viel mehr Fluechtlinge als 500000? So wirklich genau weis das anscheinend keiner. Angeblich sinds laut einem internen Bericht der Bundesregierung ~1,5 Mio.
Waeren wir, wenn man deine 2% nimmt bei 30000. Selbst die 2% muessen nicht stimmen, koennen sehr viel weniger sein oder auch mehr. 
Alles nur Zahlenspiele.
Fakt ist aber, egal wie hoch oder wie gefaehrlich die Kriminalitaet, die von Deutschen ausgeht ist, es kommen zusaetzliche Bedrohungen ins Land.
Hier zu Relativieren ist einfach nicht ok. Ich kann doch nicht sagen: joa die Deutschen begehen eh schon so und so viele Straftaten, also sind die potentiellen Verbrecher die zusaetzlich ins Land kommen vernachlaessigbar.
Bei dieser ganzen Milchmaedchenrechnung wird noch ein Faktor absolut ausser Acht gelassen. 
Die Polizei! Die die eh schon ueberlastet ist bis zum geht nicht mehr, bekommt noch mehr Aufgaben aufgebuerdet und kann sich der Verbrechensbekaempfung nicht weiter widmen. Jetzt kommen wieviel potentielle Kriminelle hinzu?
Und als wuerde diese Situation von Verbrechern aus anderen Teilen der EU/restliche Welt nicht komplett ausgenutzt werden.
Wieso sind denn Wohnungseinbrueche und andere Delikte sprunghaft angestiegen?

Es ist immer leicht zu relativieren, solange man selbst nicht Opfer ist.

Wie stehst du dem ganzen Thema gegenueber wenn du zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt wirst? Ist es dann noch immer egal? Was ist wenn deinen Kindern, sofern du welche hast, irgendwas passiert, oder deine Frau missbraucht wird? Ueber die Opfer spricht kaum jemand.




Jimiblu schrieb:


> Ersetzt mal Flüchtlinge durch Fußballfans, wobei Hooligans=bei der Polizei aufgefallene Flüchtlinge sind. Die stellen nur einen winzigen Anteil der Masse dar und keiner würde behaupten: Fußballfans=Hooligans.


Ich kann mich an Zeiten erinnern, da wurde man als Jugendlicher mit einem Fanschal unterwegs durchaus pauschal als Hooligan bezeichnet.




Jimiblu schrieb:


> Die Hetze gegen die Muslime bzw. den Islam an sich schlägt ja in die gleiche Kerbe: einige Wenige (in Relation zur Gesamtanzahl) und trotzdem werden in den Medien gerne alle über einen Kamm geschoren. In JEDER größeren Gruppe, die von allen Alterklassen und Schichten durchzogen ist MÜSSEN zwangsläufig Menschen dabei sein, die der Mehrheit nicht passen oder eben negativ auffallen.



Wo siehst du hier explizit eine Hetze gegen den Islam und dessen Anhaenger?
Die Herkunftslaender der meisten Fluechtlinge sind vom Islam gepraegt. Die Menschen die dort aufwachsen und Leben bekommen ganz andere Werte und Lebensweise vermittelt.
Da steht nun mal Gleichberechtigung von Mann und Frau nicht unbedingt an erster Stelle. Genausowenig wie Akzeptanz anderer sexueller Neigungen, Religionen, nur um Beispiele zu nennen.

Hier treffen halt Kulturen aufeinander. Anscheinend haben es manche Neuankoemmlinge nicht notwendig, sich den Gesetzen und Werten des Gastlandes anzupassen und bleiben lieber bei dem was ihnen so auf den Weg mitgegeben wurde.
Wundert es jetzt wirklich das hier zwischen Straftaten solcher Menschen und deren Glaube eine Bruecke geschlagen wird?
Wenn das Alles so gar nichts mit dem Glauben zu tun hat, wieso sind dann die islamisch gepraegten Laender so wie sie sind und nicht so wie Oesterreich, England, Polen, Deutschland etc?
Ach stimmt, da sind wir ja wiedermal schuld. Die ewige Schuld von vor 70 Jahren!


Das hier uebersteigt mein Demokratieverstaendniss: Mit "zusammengebissenen Zähnen" : Nach Druck von SPD und Grünen: SWR lädt AfD nicht zu "Elefantenrunden" ein - Kino & TV - FOCUS Online - Nachrichten

Sind nicht die Deutschen mit am lautesten am Schreien ueber Polen gewesen?


@ interessierterUser: ich weis nicht ob ich dir eine PN schicken kann, deswegen auf diesem Wege: ich habe leider durch Quotes mitbekommen, das du noch immer meine Postings kommentierst. Dir ist anscheinend nicht aufgefallen das ich da null reagiere. Habe dich seit dem letzten Thread mit aehnlichem Thema auf Ignore gepackt, nach dem du zum wiederholten Male persoenlich geworden bist und teilweise absurdeste Argumente gebracht hast.


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2016)

Die Regierung muss erst mal Lösungen anbieten.
Dass das nicht von heute auf morgen geht, sollte klar sein, vor allem angesichts dessen, dass es EU weit geklärt werden muss und Länder wie Polen sich da ausklammern.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wie stehst du dem ganzen Thema gegenueber wenn du zusammengeschlagen und ausgeraubt wirst? Ist es dann noch immer egal? Was ist wenn deinen Kindern, sofern du welche hast, irgendwas passiert, oder deine Frau missbraucht wird? Ueber die Opfer spricht kaum jemand.



Also, ich persönlich hab eher Angst davor, von Gewaltverbrechern zusammengetreten zu werden.
Wo die herkommen oder an wen die glauben, ist dabei völlig irrelevant. Solche Leute kannst du nicht in die Gesellschaft integrieren, weil sie die Gesellschaft als solches ablehnen.


----------



## Verminaard (19. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also, ich persönlich hab eher Angst davor, von Gewaltverbrechern zusammengetreten zu werden.
> Wo die herkommen oder an wen die glauben, ist dabei völlig irrelevant. Solche Leute kannst du nicht in die Gesellschaft integrieren, weil sie die Gesellschaft als solches ablehnen.



Sollte eigentlich eher implizieren das die Gefahr groesser wird, das man Opfer wird. Nicht das die Gefahr explizit von zugereisten Kriminellen ausgeht.
Haette das eventuell deutlicher schreiben sollen.


----------



## Threshold (19. Januar 2016)

Genau. Du redest von Kriminellen.
Kriminelle haben verschiedene Pässe und Herkunftsländer.
Da würde ich doch nie pauschalisieren, dass Nordafrikaner grundsätzlich kriminell sind.
Dann müsste ich auch annehmen, dass jeder Deutsche mit Glatze ein Nazi ist. 
Beides ist Unsinn. Kriminelle gibt es überall. So ist das eben mit dem Menschen.


----------



## Verminaard (19. Januar 2016)

Ich rede von zusaetzlichen Kriminellen, von blockierter Polizei, von dadurch noch mehr Kriminellen (Deutsche, wenn dadurch die Hemmschwelle erwischt zu werden sinkt, und wenn man es so nennen mag Verbrechenstourismus).

Erzaehl jetzt bitte nicht das das nur konstruiert ist und keine Zusammenhaenge bestehen.


----------



## efdev (19. Januar 2016)

Gibt doch genügend Möglichkeiten die Polizei zu entlasten.
Oder man Investiert mal wieder in die innere Sicherheit fände ich auch nicht verkehrt.


----------



## Rolk (20. Januar 2016)

Mal eine interessante Zahl aus einer N-TV News Zuschauerumfrage: 96% der Teilnehmer sind für eine Grenzschließung in Deutschland.

Warscheinlich alles rechte wärend die linken noch auf Arbeit waren.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Januar 2016)

Das ist nicht mehr eine Frage von rechts oder links, sondern es ist das einzige, was wir machen können. 

Langsam geht nämlich Deutschlands bereitwillige Flüchtlingsaufnahme von der Übernahme humanitärer Verantwortung in wohlmeinenden Wahnsinn über. Und je schneller Mutti das begreift, desto besser.


----------



## Husalah (20. Januar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Mal eine interessante Zahl aus einer N-TV News Zuschauerumfrage: 96% der Teilnehmer sind für eine Grenzschließung in Deutschland.
> 
> Warscheinlich alles rechte wärend die linken noch auf Arbeit waren.



Die selben 96% denen Ghettobildung und die Folgen davon (der eigentliche Punkt der zum Köln vorfall geführt hat - das "Marrokviertel" als Beispiel, aber in so gut wie jeder anderen Stadt ähnliche sei es von Nürnberg Langwasser, Röthenbach über Frankfurt Bonames bis nach Berlin/Neuköln ) scheissegal war weil es sie nicht betroffen hat ? Die Flüchlingsproblematik ist auch nichts neues - viel eher rächt sich auch dort die Ignoranz, die jetzt von Ignoranz in Betroffenheit gewechselt ist, weil es eben keine andere Wahl mehr gibt.  Und es wird trotzdem nicht in absehbarer Zeit eine Grenzschließung geben - weil ihr eben nicht die Ursache des Problems, sondern euch immer nur mit Symptomen beschäftigt und den Hanseln die euch dafür Lösungen anbieten - Demokratie ist schon sowas seltsames - Sie lebt davon das sich Menschen wirklich flächendeckend einbringen, während sie in der Realität damit beschäftigt sind sich zu wünschen das Z-Promis im Dschungelcamp Tierhoden fressen...


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2016)

Es gab auch schon mal eine Umfrage, nach der 75% der Leute mit der Regierungspolitik nicht zufrieden waren.
In der gleichen Umfrage haben 80% angegeben, dass sie mit Merkels Arbeit zufrieden waren.
Umfragen bei N-TV sind so gut wie Umfragen bei Bild oder bei Youtube.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Januar 2016)

Laut einer aktuellen und durchaus repräsentativen Umfrage glauben nur  noch 44 Prozent der Bundesbürger, dass Deutschland die Flüchtlingskrise  bewältigen kann. 

Umfrage zur Flüchtlingskrise: Die meisten Deutschen sagen "Wir schaffen das nicht" - N24.de

Und die Zahl wird tendenziell weiter abnehmen, je länger Flüchtlinge  massenweise ins Land strömen.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2016)

N24 gehört zum Axel Springer Konzern.
Springer hetzt schon lange gegen Flüchtlinge. Daher überrascht mich das nicht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Januar 2016)

Ne ne, die Umfrage ist von der ARD. Die News von N24 berichtet nur darüber.


----------



## Amon (20. Januar 2016)

Die Springer Presse "hetzt" schon lange nicht mehr gegen "Flüchtlinge".


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Die Springer Presse "hetzt" schon lange nicht mehr gegen "Flüchtlinge".



Erst letztens wieder als sie beschrieben haben, wie viele Flüchtlinge dieses Jahr schon zu uns gekommen sind.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Ne ne, die Umfrage ist von der ARD. Die News von N24 berichtet nur darüber.



Und was macht N24 daraus?
gleich mal pauschalisieren und Mutmaßungen als Fakten präsentieren,


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Januar 2016)

Also manche Beiträge der "Welt" sind meines Erachtens ganz klar antimuslimisch. Aber das muss nicht heißen, dass die ganze "Springerpresse" hetzt. Das weiß ich nicht. Ich guck meist auf Spiegel Online.


----------



## Amon (20. Januar 2016)

2016 werden wieder 1 Million "Flüchtlinge" erwartet. Rechne den Familien Nachzug  dazu und dann haben wir bald 10 Millionen von denen auf der Tasche liegen. Wo soll das noch hinführen?! In ihrem Wahnsinn ist Frau Merkel gerade dabei dieses Land zugrunde zu richten! Diese massenhafte unkontrollierte Zuwanderung gefährdet massiv die innere Sicherheit und den sozialen Frieden.


----------



## Husalah (20. Januar 2016)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Also manche Beiträge der "Welt" sind meines Erachtens ganz klar antimuslimisch. Aber das muss nicht heißen, dass die ganze "Springerpresse" hetzt. Das weiß ich nicht. Ich guck meist auf Spiegel Online.



Kriegst du noch was mit ? Spiegel ist dem Springer Verlag sehr nahestehend (siehe gemeinsame Interventionen "zur Rettung der alten Rechtschreibung") davon ab gehört hier die Presse 4 Familien die sich gegenseitig garantiert nicht gegenseitig das Auge auspicken werden, deswegen siehst du auch hier sowenig Press abseits des "Mainstreams" stattfinden, weswegen hier die Presse auch "DDR-Like" wahrgenommen wird vor allem im Ausland. 
Spiegel Online war im Übrigen das Hetzblatt Nr.1  was die Ukraine Presse anging.


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2016)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Also manche Beiträge der "Welt" sind meines Erachtens ganz klar antimuslimisch. Aber das muss nicht heißen, dass die ganze "Springerpresse" hetzt. Das weiß ich nicht. Ich guck meist auf Spiegel Online.



Ich finde es jedenfalls immer wieder erstaunlich, wenn die Bild was berichtet und als Quelle Die Welt nennt oder umgekehrt.
Und dass Springer Neokonservativ ist, ist nichts neues. Also das, wo ich auch die AfD sehe, zumindest noch unter Lucke.
Die AfD heute ist eher eine Komödie als eine Partei.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Januar 2016)

Husalah schrieb:


> Kriegst du noch was mit ?



Ja, danke der Nachfrage. Spiegel Online finde ich für ein kostenloses Informationsangebot sehr gut. Steht aber auch nicht zur Debatte, sondern die Umfrage der ARD.



> Spiegel Online war im Übrigen das Hetzblatt Nr.1  was die Ukraine Presse anging.



Oh, ein Putinversteher?


----------



## Husalah (20. Januar 2016)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Oh, ein Putinversteher?



Danke für den Kampfbegriff du "Nazi" ... Wie gesagt nochmal die Frage "Kriegst du eigentlich noch was mit ?"
P.S. Putin steht kurz vor Polen seit.... oh wait...


----------



## Threshold (20. Januar 2016)

Bitte keine persönlichen Angriffe, das bringt keinem was.


----------



## Verminaard (20. Januar 2016)

Vor einiger Zeit war der Springerverlag noch ok mit den ganzen Pro Fluechtlingsberichten.
Jetzt produzieren die Hetzblaetter.

Immer schoen im Wind drehen und Argumente genau so verwenden wie man sie gerade braucht


----------



## Framinator (20. Januar 2016)

Thema Flüchtlingspolitik. Das ist wie ein Dammbruch. Wann wird der Damm endlich geschlossen? Ein Staat der keine Grenzen hat ist kein Staat. Österreich macht zu. Es geht nicht mehr! Egal wieviel Gutwillen dabei sein möge die sogenannten "Flüchtlinge" aufzunehmen. Die innere Sicherheit ist akut gefährdet. Meine Frage lautet. Warum darf Merkel noch regieren? Sieht denn keiner was passiert?

Meine Frage ist berechtigt denn selbst der Verfassungsschutz stellt Merkel in Frage!

Merkel sagt heute es gebe keine Obergrenze. Wann wird diese Frau weggesperrt?

Grüsse von einem besorgten Bundesbürger.

P.S.: Springer kann man in der Pfeife rauchen.


----------



## Husalah (20. Januar 2016)

Schön das ihr Springer als das Übel dieser Welt erkannt habt. Aber die Deutschen Medien sind komplett in der Hand von 4 Unternehmen (Springer, Bertelsmann, Burda & Holtzbrinck) abseits dieser 4 Gruppen hat niemand was in der öffentlichen Meinungsbildung etwas zu melden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Januar 2016)

Es gibt noch ein paar mehr, man kann sich schon noch informieren, aber prizipiell hast Du Recht.


----------



## Framinator (20. Januar 2016)

Einfach mal googeln oder Youtube schauen. Professor Dr. Michael Vogt z.B. oder Hörstel oder oder oder. Augen auf. Ganser usw.

Und wenns ums Geldsystem geht empfehle ich Prof Bernd Senf. Der erklärt das euch allen.


----------



## Husalah (20. Januar 2016)

@Geldsystem würde ich vor allem Flassbeck, Bontrup & Hörmann  empfehlen. 
Von Michael Vogt würde ich dringed zu abstand raten seit er sich versucht über stark rechts gewandte Äußerungen Stimmen & Wahrnehmung zu erschleichen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Januar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und im Endeffekt müssen diese Menschen selbst dafür Sorgen, dass ihre Staaten funktionieren.
> Ja das dauert, aber es ist alternativlos.



Das ist unmöglich, solange wir uns in ihre Staaten einmischen. Die Anerkennungsquote für Marokko ist zum Beispiel niedrig, aber größer als Null. Das Land hat eine autokratische Regierung und ist Besatzungsmacht - trotzdem ist Land "wichtiger Partner", besagte Regierung Empfänger von Hilfsgeldern in 9 stelliger Höhe und betreibt Milliardenschweren Handel mit Deutschland (und noch mehr mit anderen EU-Ländern) und soll demnächst ein Freihandelsabkommen abschließen. Wie soll der kleine Mann von der Straße dagegen ankämpfen? Und ein Marokkaner hätte es noch leicht. Ein Saudi-Araber, der keine Lust mehr auf Diktatur hat, steht vor einem mit unseren Spritgeldern gekauften Leopard 2. Für Tunesien wurde der Export einer ganzen Fuchs-Fabrik genehmigt.

Na dann viel Spaß beim Forderungen brüllen. Die Bastille war ein Klacks dagegen.
Die einzigen, die solche Regime stürzen können, sind gewaltbereite, schwer bewaffnete Extremisten. Und genau das ist das Problem, vor dem wir heute stehen:
Gadafi
Mubarak
Assad
Ben Ali
Ohne Rückhalt in Europa wären diese Diktatoren schon lange in "normalen" Putschen abgesetzt worden und es hätte sich ggf. eine neue Ordnung herausgebildet. Aber dank europäischer Unterstützung konnte sich unter ihrer Unterdrückung solange Dampf aufbauen, bis alles in die Luft fliegt. Und jetzt tun alle überrascht, dass gut organisierte Islamisten (von saudischen "Freunden", denen wir weiterhin viel Geld überweisen, ausgestattet), die als einzige Kraft stark genug waren die Diktatoren trotzdem zu stürzen, jetzt weiterhin die stärkste Macht in diesen Staaten sind, denen die Bevölkerung wortwörtlich "nichts" entgegenzusetzen "hat", weswegen nur noch die Flucht bleibt.




Rwk schrieb:


> Geradezu billig ? Ich glaube DU solltest nochmal nachrechnen und wo willst du überhaupt noch Menschen unterbringen ?
> Die Errichtung von Zäunen zahlst du einmal und nicht monatlich.
> Wozu haben wir einen Grenzschutz, Zoll und die Bundeswehr, wenn nicht zum Schutze der Grenzen und des eigenen Volkes ?
> Glaubst du Silvester in Köln bleibt ein Einzelfall ?
> ...



Nachdem gerade ein Post, dessen Erstellung locker eine Stunde gedauert hat, im System verschwunden ist, hier nur die Eckdaten:
Deutsche Grenze: 3757 km
Zaun in Heiligendamm: 12 km, 92 Millionen auf freier Wiese
geforderte Grenzanlagen: Deutlich mehr als ein Zaun, auf im Schnitt schwerer zu bebauenden Gelände, das vor allen Dingen erst aufgekauft werden müsste. Ich würde jeweils Faktor 2 veranschlagen und komme so für den gesamten Grenzzaun inklusvie Patrouillienweg, etc. auf 105 Milliarden Euro bei normaler Bauzeit.
Gefordert ist aber die Fertigstellung bis zum Sommer, was bei einem Projekt von der Größe von 15 BERs quasi unmöglich ist und fast alle Ressourcen Europas bündeln würde. Geht man daumen*pi davon aus, dass eine Halbierung der Bauzeit die Baukosten um mindestens 50% steigert, dann wird die Fertigstellung bis zum 2016 statt 2036 also locker mal 1,5 bis 2 Billionen Euro kommen. So viel zur Einmalinvestition - eigentlich erübrigt sich alles weitere zu dieser Utopie...

Laufende Kosten:
- Haltbarkeit obiger Anlagen <40 Jahre, d.h. pro Jahr mindestens 2,5 Milliarden für Ausbesserung, Teilerneuerung, etc.
- Grenzschutz mindestens 120000 Grenzer (Rechnungsgrundlage: Die DDR brauchte für ihre deutlich kürzere Grenze 44000 und da musste man nur Leute aufhalten, die etwas zu verlieren hatten. Hoffnungslose Flüchtlinge sind schwerer zu aufzuhalten, siehe Mittelmeerroute). Und diese sind zusätzlich zum heutigen Personal übrig, dass offensichtlich mit anderen Aufgaben beschäftigt sind. Für 1500 Netto (sehr wenig für so eine verantwortungsvolle Position) im Monat muss man rund 3000 Euro auf Arbeitgeberseite veranschlagen, dazu würde ich umgelegt 2000 Euro für Ausbildung, regelmäßiges Training und vor allem Ausrüstung (einschließlich Überwachungstechnik, KFZ, Sprit, Waffen,...) einplanen. Macht summa summarum 7,5 Milliaren im Jahr für Grenzschutzpersonal (zzgl. Gebäude und deren Unterhalt, die dieses Personal zumindest in einigen Gebieten benötigt)
- Zollkontrollen derzeit rund 100000 LKW täglich, dazu geschätzt die zehnfache Menge Autos auf den Straßen und Reisebusse. Ich weiß nicht, ob du mal zu Vor-Schengen-Zeiten durch Europa gereist bist, aber 15 Minuten reine Abfertigungszeit pro KFZ (zzgl. stundenlange Wartezeit) wären schon eine absolute Spitzenleistung, wenn Papiere jedes Reisenden und der Kofferaum geprüft werden soll. Mit 4 facher Besetzung für 365-Tage-3-Schichtbetrieb und einer Auslastung von 1/3 (oft werden an einzelnen Übergängen Teile des Tages Teile des Personals nichts zu tun haben, da Peaks stundenweise und punktuell auftreten) komme ich auf 250000 Kontrolleure. Sind billiger, als Grenzschützer, aber sicherlich weitere 5-6 Milliarden pro Jahr teuer. Zzgl. Kontrollanlagen, insbesondere die tausende LKW-Röntgengeräte weren schweine teuer

Gesamtbilanz: 16 Milliarden im Jahr, 1,6 Billionen Grundinvestition bei schneller Einführung. Umgelegt auf die nächsten 25 Jahre (danach sollten Flüchtlinge eingemeindet sein) also rund 7 Milliarden Euro (zzgl. Grenzschutz und Kontrollgebäuden zzgl. Verluste an Wirtschaftsleistung) im Monat für die "Grenzen dichtmachen" Forderung.

Jetzt rechne mal gegen, wieviele Flüchtlinge kommen müssen, damit diese deutlich mehr kosten würden.


----------



## Amon (21. Januar 2016)

Äpfel und Birnen. Man muss nicht die kompletten 4000km Landesgrenzen einzäunen, es reicht der süddeutsche Raum, ist also schon mal um einiges kürzer. Dann zum Grenzschutz Personal: Ja, der BGS müsste massiv aufgestockt werden aber wir haben auch noch die Bundeswehr. Anstatt dass diese für die USA in anderen Ländern Krieg führt kann man sie dafür einsetzen wofür sie vor 60 Jahren geschaffen wurde, zur Verteidigung der Grenzen dieses Landes!


----------



## Rolk (21. Januar 2016)

Also so eine absurde Argumentation habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Ein Grenzzaun wäre teurer als jährlich für eine Million Flüchtlinge Wohnungen zu bauen und 95% der Flüchtlinge auf Staatskosten auszuhalten?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Januar 2016)

Die DDR ist an ihrer Befestigung zusammen mit Sicherheitsdienst zerbrochen....


----------



## Rolk (21. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die DDR ist an ihrer Befestigung zusammen mit Sicherheitsdienst zerbrochen....



Ja genau, es lag an der Mauer.  Das es so weit kommt das wir so einen Sicherheitsdienst brauchen würde ich gerne vermeiden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Januar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ja genau, es lag an der Mauer.  Das es so weit kommt das wir so einen Sicherheitsdienst brauchen würde ich gerne vermeiden.



Hast Du bei dieser Veranstaltung ( Zitat ruyven) auch auf den Barikaden gestanden und geschrien, dass uns die Kosten des Sicherheitsdienstes auffressen? Der Weltwirtschaftsgipfel in Heiligendamm war das eindeutige Zeichen der Abgehobenheit und Distanziertheit unserer politischen Kaste. Wenn sich Politiker hinter Zäunen verstecken müssen, sollten sie zurücktreten. Ein Brandt, Schmidt oder Wehner hatten das nicht nötig.


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... Zaun in Heiligendamm: 12 km, 92 Millionen auf freier Wiese....


----------



## aloha84 (21. Januar 2016)

Zäune brauchten die nicht z.T. (noch) nicht, das stimmt.
Aber in Zeiten von Kiesinger und Brandt wurden ungewollte Protestbewegungen noch von der Polizei mit dem Ausruf "Knüppel ziehen und drauf!" aufgelöst. (68er und folgende)
Und zu Schmidts zeiten waren alle so "zufrieden" mit der Politik, dass sich eine RAF gegründet hat und mordend durch Deutschland zog.
Sobald sich Extreme bilden muss die Politik aber auch der Sicherheitsapparat reagieren.
Mir kann niemand mehr erzählen das der schwarze Block aus "politischen Super-Brains" besteht die lediglich nicht gehört werden.
Die brauche ich mir in Leipzig nur ansehen und weiß bescheid, ca. ein Dutzend 20-30 Jährige und dahinter 50-100 16-18 Jährige die laut eigener Aussage einfach mal Bock haben "den scheiß Bullen eins auf die Fresse zu geben". --> sowas hat nichts mit politischen Dialog zu tun, das ist gelebter Extremismus und für sowas gibt es z.T.: Zäune.
Der schwarze idioten Block ist für mich nichts anderes als das Nazipack welches sie (vermeintlich) bekämpfen.


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2016)

Und wie willst du solche Leute in die Gesellschaft integrieren?
Das kannst du vergessen. Egal ob Deutscher Pass oder nicht, solche Spinner hast du einfach überall.


----------



## aloha84 (21. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie willst du solche Leute in die Gesellschaft integrieren?
> Das kannst du vergessen. Egal ob Deutscher Pass oder nicht, solche Spinner hast du einfach überall.



Meinst du mich?
Keine Ahnung wie man solche Leute integrieren will?!
Ich sehe das wie du......wie gesagt 5% Spinner hast du überall.


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2016)

Und eben die 5% Spinner sollte man meiner Meinung nach herausfiltern und ausweisen -- sofern die eben keinen deutschen Pass haben.
Haben sie einen deutschen Pass, müssen wir mit denen leben und sie mit durchschleifen.

Das Dilemma ist halt das Ausweisen.
Werfen die Leute ihren Pass weg, kann man sie schlecht identifizieren und daher kann man sie auch nicht ausweisen, weil man ja nicht weiß, in welches Land.
Daher halte ich eine Veränderung bei der Einreise bzw. der Registrierung für wichtig.
Da sollte nicht nur der Pass vorgezeigt werden, oder was sie so mit haben, sondern es sollten auch Fingerabdrücke genommen eben, ebenso wie eine DNA Probe.
Das vereinfacht die Identifizierung.


----------



## aloha84 (21. Januar 2016)

Wir nehmen Fingerabdrücke, ich hab erst letzte Woche wieder 2 Sensoren installieren dürfen
Und bin ebenfalls für eine Ausweisung von straffällig gewordenen Asylis, allerdings ist das z.T.: nicht ganz so einfach wie gedacht.
Einen aus marokko (welcher sowieso zu 99% NICHT nach Asylrecht hier bleiben darf), bekommst du ohne weiteres abgeschoben (obwohl das nur die halbe Wahrheit ist, das wäre aber zu komplex das hier groß auszwerten. )
Ticket kaufen, ins Flugzeug setzen, fertig.
Aber was machst du z.B.: mit einem Syrer? Welche deutsche Fluglinie fliegt denn im großen Stile Syrien an? Das nächste Problem ist, dass der Asylant übergeben werden muss, tja an wen denn??--> da herrscht absolutes Chaos, und wenn der Typ in dem Moment keine offiziellen syrischen Ausweisdokumente dabei hat --> darfst du den wieder mit nach Deutschland nehmen!
So genug Nähkästchen.....


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2016)

Das ist ja eben auch das Problem.
Die meisten Leute stellen sich das Ausweisen immer so einfach vor. Rein ins Flugzeug und weg.
Aber wir leben in einem Rechtsstaat und jeder hat das Recht gegen ein Urteil zu klagen, auch der Flüchtling, der ausgewiesen werden soll.
Und sowas kann eben dauern und solange bleibt er natürlich hier.

Die Frage ist nun, wer hat Zugriff auf die Fingerabdrücke?
Wie ist es zu erklären, dass man dann die Leute nicht identifizieren kann, wenn Fingerabdrücke genommen wurden?
Wer nach Deutschland kommt, Asyl beantragt, muss eben sich einigen Kontrollen und Registrierungen unterwerfen, so ist das nun mal. Denn man will ja was von dem Land, in das man einreist.
Ergo muss man auch etwas dafür tun.
Und dazu gehört in erster Linie sich an die Gesetze des Landes zu halten und wenn man die Gesetze nicht kennt, kann man sich informieren, bzw. wird darüber informiert.


----------



## aloha84 (21. Januar 2016)

Schwer zu beantworten, ich denke (vorsicht! NICHT wissen --> dafür müsste ich mal fragen gehen) dass die Fingerabdrücke erst auf richterliches Ersuchen herausgegeben werden. Das ist bei unserem Datenschutz auf jeden Fall denkbar.
Vornehmlich geht es ja bei den Fingerabdrücken um eine eindeutige Indentifizierung mit dem Grund, damit der Asylant nicht in einem anderen Kreis nochmal Geld bekommt. 
Das nächste Problem ist, dass bei Massenveranstaltungen unzählige Fingerabdrücke an dir haften --> ohne das du angegangen wurdest. Das ist anders als bei einem Einbruch durch ein Fenster.
Schwierig Schwierig......


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2016)

Ich weiß nicht. Der Hartzer muss alles angeben, wenn er Geld vom Staat haben will.
Meine Fingerabdrücke sitzen auch in meinem Ausweiß und ich weiß nicht, welche Behörde darauf Zugriff hat -- die NSA auf jeden Fall.

Ich will jetzt nicht auf Kölln hinaus. Da ist es ja schon schwer, überhaupt irgendjemanden was nachzuweisen, denn die Nachweispflicht besteht ja immer noch. Annehmen und beweisen können sind sehr unterschiedliche Paar Schuhe.
Mir geht es eher darum, die Leute zu identifizieren, wenn sie z.B. Anträge stellen oder von einer Ecke zur anderen reisen oder eben das Land in Richtig Schweden oder so wieder verlassen.


----------



## aloha84 (21. Januar 2016)

Wie gesagt da müsste ich nachfragen, ich bin nunmal Systemadministrator.....und kein Sachbearbeiter.
Daher kann ich dir auch nur sagen, dass die Abdrücke nicht bei uns lokal gespeichert werden, sondern über eine gesicherte Verbindung nach......öhhm gute Frage....ich denke an das Bundesamt geleitet werden.
Das mit deinem Perso war aber freiwillig.^^


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2016)

Ich versuche das mal an einem Beispiel festzumachen.
Ich reise ein. Meine Fingerabdrücke werden gespeichert.
Dann werde ich zum nächsten Lager gebracht und wohne dort erst mal.
Da mir das aber alles zu blöd ist, verdrücke ich mich -- ich gehöre ja zu den 60% jungen Männern, die einreisen -- und fahre in die nächst Größere Stadt oder sonst wo hin in Deutschland -- sagen wir mal nach Hamburg.
Dort melde ich mich wieder bei einer Behörde an, denn ich bin ja Flüchtling und will nicht unter einer Brücke schlafen.
Kontrolliert die Behörde in Hamburg nun meine Fingerabdrücke oder nicht?


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die DDR ist an ihrer Befestigung zusammen mit Sicherheitsdienst zerbrochen....



Was Blödsinn ist. Die DDR ist nicht an ihren Grenzanlagen und der Stasi zerbrochen sondern an der Unfähigkeit eine funktionierende Wirtschaft zu gewährleisten und einer übersteigerten Subventionspolitik:

Betriebe hatten oft mehr Mitarbeiter als Arbeit und das nur um in der DDR die Arbeitslosigkeit nahe 0 zu halten.
Genauso fehlte es der DDR immer wieder an Rohstoffen für die Produktion von Konsumgütern (Autos sind hier ein gutes Beispiel) und wurden Produkte in großer Menge produziert für die kein Absatz bestand, der 5 Jahresplan tat dazu sein übriges.
Hinzu kam noch die oft veraltete Technik in der Produktion.
Zuletzt kamen halt übersteigerte staatliche Subventionen im Wohnungssektor, bei Lebensmitteln und dem Strom um selbiges für die Bevölkerung bezahlbar zu halten dazu.

Da war der Grenzzaun und die Stasi nur ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein und selbst wen es keine Fluchtbewegung aus dem Land raus gegeben hätte und man entsprechend keine Grenzanlagen und Grenzer gebraucht hätte wäre die DDR an ihrer desaströsen Wirtschaft kaputt gegangen.
Ergo, die Grenzanlagen der DDR und die Stasi haben den Niedergang vieleicht beschleunigt und waren ein Versuch der Unfähigkeit in den anderen Bereich Herr zu werden, mit bekannten nicht vorhandenen Erfolg, aber die Maßgebliche Ursache für den Zusammenbruch der DDR war beides nicht.


----------



## aloha84 (21. Januar 2016)

@Threshold
Zitat bamf


> In der Außenstelle werden zunächst die Personaldaten aufgenommen. Sie  werden verglichen mit Asylbewerbern, die bereits beim Bundesamt erfasst  sind, sowie mit dem Ausländerzentralregister. Auf diese Weise soll festgestellt werden, ob es sich um einen Erstantrag, einen Folgeantrag oder möglicherweise einen Mehrfachantrag handelt.  Vom Antragsteller werden Fingerabdrücke genommen sowie Lichtbilder  gemacht. Hiervon ausgenommen sind Personen, die das 14. Lebensjahr noch  nicht vollendet haben. Anschließend wertet das Bundeskriminalamt die  Fingerabdrücke aus. Zudem werden sie mit Hilfe eines Systems  abgeglichen, das Fingerabdrücke europaweit erfasst. Damit soll überprüft  werden, ob der Bewerber bereits in einem anderen EU-Mitgliedsstaat einen Asylantrag gestellt hat.



Da steht alles drin! Also ja, natürlich wird abgeglichen.

@Nightslaver
Du hast das ganz gut zusammengefasst.


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2016)

Das ist die Theorie, nur wie sieht die Praxis aus?


----------



## aloha84 (21. Januar 2016)

Also unsere Praxis ist, dass wir Fingerabdrücke nehmen......sonst würde ich die mistigen Sensoren ja nich anbauen müssen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Januar 2016)

Ich  bezweifle, dass man Süddeutschland umzäunen müsste. Schon eine  intensive Überwachung von Deutschlands südlichen Grenzen mit Hilfe der  Bundespolizei und der Bundeswehr würde vermutlich einen Dominoeffekt  auslösen, so dass andere EU-Länder ebenfalls die Abschottungsstrategie  verfolgen würden, um eine Verlagerung des Rückstaus zu vermeiden.  Die  Folge wäre, dass kein Asylsuchender mehr nach Deutschland durchsickert,  weil er dafür ja gleich mehrere überwachte Landesgrenzen überwinden  müsste. Die Gearschten wären die Küstenländer bzw. Randländer, die dann mit deutscher  bzw. europäischer Unterstützung eine Flüchtlingspolitik nach  australischem Vorbild anwenden müssten. Und sobald sich unter den  Flüchtlingen herumgesprochen hat, dass die EU-Staaten sie rücksichtslos  abblitzen lassen, wird sich auch kaum mehr einer von denen auf den Weg nach Europa machen.


----------



## aloha84 (21. Januar 2016)

Und was machst du wenn das nicht klappt? Also wenn sich das zwar rumspricht, und die Leute aber trotzdem kommen? Flüchtlingsboote versenken oder wie?
--> DAS bekommst du politisch nie durch.


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Januar 2016)

Bei Australien klappts ja auch. Warum sollten sie kommen, wenn wir sie jedes Mal in Boote stecken und postwendend zurückschicken?


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2016)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich  bezweifle, dass man Süddeutschland umzäunen müsste. Schon eine  intensive Überwachung von Deutschlands südlichen Grenzen mit Hilfe der  Bundespolizei und der Bundeswehr würde vermutlich einen Dominoeffekt  auslösen, so dass andere EU-Länder ebenfalls die Abschottungsstrategie  verfolgen würden, um eine Verlagerung des Rückstaus zu vermeiden.  Die  Folge wäre, dass kein Asylsuchender mehr nach Deutschland durchsickert,  weil er dafür ja gleich mehrere überwachte Landesgrenzen überwinden  müsste. Die Gearschten wären die Küstenländer bzw. Randländer, die dann mit deutscher  bzw. europäischer Unterstützung eine Flüchtlingspolitik nach  australischem Vorbild anwenden müssten. Und sobald sich unter den  Flüchtlingen herumgesprochen hat, dass die EU-Staaten sie rücksichtslos  abblitzen lassen, wird sich auch kaum mehr einer von denen auf den Weg nach Europa machen.



Die Bundeswehr im Inland einsetzen?
Das kannst du knicken.


----------



## aloha84 (21. Januar 2016)

@Split
Aber den Bericht hast du doch bestimmt auch gelesen oder?
Australien schickt alle Flüchtlingsboote zurück, löst aber das Problem nicht - SPIEGEL ONLINE
(falls einem SPON nicht gefällt, einfach googlen, es gibt tonnenweise Berichte)
Sooo, wieviele Flüchtlinge kamen denn 2013 (also vor ihrer Aktion) in Richtung Australien? --> 20.000. Boa eyyy 20.000 das ist aber viel.
Weitere Punkte sind, dass sie einen Haufen Kohle an andere Länder zahlen um das Problem in den Griff zu bekommen.
Die die durch kommen werden auf Inseln verbannt, unter verheerenden Lebensumständen.
Es ist von "Ketten aus Toten" die Rede die über das Meer treiben.
Und damit auch alle brav nicken, läuft die ganze Aktion unter strikter geheimhaltung.

Ja....find ich auch super, so ein Vorbild braucht man.

//
Und noch mal ein kleiner Denkanstoß, was ist wenn sie nicht über das Wasser kommen?
Sondern einfach mal zu Fuß, wenn 1-2 Millionen Menschen auf die Türkische Grenze drücken, da gibt selbst Erdogan keinen Schießbefehl, der lässt sie einfach durch.


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Bundeswehr im Inland einsetzen?
> Das kannst du knicken.



Wieso denn? Kann man doch beschließen. Eine Ausnahmemaßnahme für eine Ausnahmesituation. 




aloha84 schrieb:


> Ja....find ich auch super, so ein Vorbild braucht man.



Wir brauchen eine Lösung für Deutschland, und zwar ruckizucki. Wenn du ne bessere Lösung hast, dann immer her damit. 



> //
> Und noch mal ein kleiner Denkanstoß, was ist wenn sie nicht über das Wasser kommen?
> Sondern einfach mal zu Fuß, wenn 1-2 Millionen Menschen auf die  Türkische Grenze drücken, da gibt selbst Erdogan keinen Schießbefehl,  der lässt sie einfach durch.



Alle an den Grenzen  abweisen. Das ist aber das Problem der Randländer, nicht unseres. Wer  hilft denn Deutschland? Niemand. Aber natürlich können wir sie im  Eigeninteresse dabei unterstützen.


----------



## aloha84 (21. Januar 2016)

Was soll das heißen "das ist dann deren Problem?"
Das kannst du den Türken ja mal ins Gesicht sagen, und schon ist es wieder dein Problem, die stellen denen dann sogar Wegschilder auf, damit sie schneller in der EU sind.

Nochmal, die Probleme müssen in den Heimatländern gelöst werden. Wie? Keine Ahnung! 
Das weiß im Moment übrigens keiner, weder die AFD, CDU, Merkel, Obama, Putin, Assad und wie sie alle heißen --> keiner weiß was man jetzt machen kann/sollte.


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Januar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Was soll das heißen "das ist dann deren Problem?"
> Das kannst du den Türken ja mal ins Gesicht sagen, und schon ist es  wieder dein Problem, die stellen denen dann sogar Wegschilder auf, damit  sie schneller in der EU sind.



Es gibt auch noch Länder zwischen Türkei und Deutschland. 



> Nochmal, die Probleme müssen in den Heimatländern gelöst werden. Wie? Keine Ahnung!



Ja, das ist super. Keine Ahnung wie, keine Ahnung wann, aber so muss es gemacht werden. Nochmal, wir haben keine Zeit!


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2016)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Es gibt auch noch Länder zwischen Türkei und Deutschland.



Und was soll das ändern?
Die Griechen sind überfordert. Ungarn hat die Grenzen dicht gemacht, denen kümmert das nicht mehr.
Die Polen auch.


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Januar 2016)

Ja, alle sollen ihre Grenzen dichtmachen. Darum gehts ja. So kommt kein Flüchtling mehr nach Deutschland. 

Ich muss jetzt leider los. Schau nachher noch mal rein.


----------



## fipS09 (21. Januar 2016)

Genau, am besten einfach nen Zaun direkt um Syrien, sollen die Leute da doch verrecken.. Manchmal verliere ich hier meinen glauben an die Menschheit


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2016)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ja, alle sollen ihre Grenzen dichtmachen. Darum gehts ja. So kommt kein Flüchtling mehr nach Deutschland.



So funktioniert das leider eben nicht.
Einfach Grenzen schließen löst das Problem nicht und dann kommen die eben illegal ins Land. Ins Land kommen sie so oder so.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Januar 2016)

Aber viel viel weniger


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2016)

Dafür völlig unkontrolliert. Ob das besser ist?


----------



## Sparanus (21. Januar 2016)

Aber jetzt sind uns alle bekannt?


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2016)

Ein Großteil. Dass immer mal welche illegal über die Grenze kommen, lässt sich nicht verhindern.
Aber gar keine mehr rein lassen wollen und sich dann mit der Identifizierung herumschlagen ist deutlich aufwändiger.


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Januar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Genau, am besten einfach nen Zaun direkt um Syrien, sollen die Leute da doch verrecken.. Manchmal verliere ich hier meinen glauben an die Menschheit



Guck mal auf unser Reichstagsgebäude, da steht: "Dem deutschen Volke" und nicht "Den arabischen Flüchtlingen." Wenn wir zig Millionen Asylsuchende ins Land lassen ist weder uns noch denen geholfen. Du solltest mal lieber an die Vernunft glauben.


----------



## Rolk (21. Januar 2016)

Kristallisiert sich jetzt etwas heraus das Merkels Plan B das bekämpfen von Fluchtursachen ist und ansonsten alles wie gehabt laufen zu lassen? Wir sprechen hier von Ländern wie Irak, Afghanistan und Syrien. Nie und nimmer werden die Traumtänzer in Berlin es schaffen das in diesen Ländern in absehbarer Zeit normale Verhältnisse einkehren werden. Das gibt ein Milliardengrab wärend hier bei uns alles ausser Kontrolle gerät.


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2016)

Wenn du aber jetzt nicht anfängst, die Wirtschaftspolöitik der EU zu ändern, wird sich das Problem noch weiter ausdehnen und in 50 Jahren werden wir dann 500 Millionen Klimaflüchtlinge haben.
Keine Ahnung, was dann wird, aber die AfD wird auch dafür keine Lösung parat haben.


----------



## Rolk (21. Januar 2016)

Natürlich muss man auch an den Fluchtursachen arbeiten, aber vorher müssen wir die Völkerwanderung stoppen. Ansonsten löst sich das Problem von selbst, weil es uns in 10 Jahren selbst so schlecht geht das sich die Flüchtlinge andere Ziele suchen oder gleich zu Hause bleiben.


----------



## Threshold (21. Januar 2016)

Kurzfristig kannst du weder an der einen noch an der anderen Sache was ändern.


----------



## Rolk (21. Januar 2016)

An der einen Sache müssen wir aber etwas ändern. Ich bin nicht bereit meine Zukunft irgendwelchen verblendeten Idealisten zu opfern.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Januar 2016)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Guck mal auf unser Reichstagsgebäude, da steht: "Dem deutschen Volke" und nicht "Den arabischen Flüchtlingen." Wenn wir zig Millionen Asylsuchende ins Land lassen ist weder uns noch denen geholfen. Du solltest mal lieber an die Vernunft glauben.



Und wer hat es da anschlagen lassen? Wilhelm II, Deutschlands letzter Kaiser, in einer Zeit wo er sein hungerndes und Kriegsleid ertragendes Volk irgendwie "besänftigen" musste damit es nicht den Palast stürmt. Ein Mann der mit seinem Verhalten und seinem übersteigerten Ego und seinen unbedarften Reden und handeln mit zu dem Krieg beigetragen hat in dem er das hat an den Reichstag schlagen lassen und für den diese Worte nie mehr als leer Phrasen waren deren Bedeutung ihn eigentlich nicht interessierte, ein Mann der von Gottes Gnaden am Ende eigentlich genauso wenig Interesse an seinem Volke zeigte und seinem Leid.

Und auch die Politik heute interessiert wenig das Wohl des Deutschen Volkes als mehr das Wohl einiger weniger und sich selbst und so wird auch gehandelt. Nicht zum Wohle der Deutschen Allgemeinheit, sondern zum Wohle einiger Reicher und derer die einem nach der politischen Karriere eine in der Wirtschaft verschaffen können, wohl gesorgt!

Und dem Deutschen Volke, dem fällt nichts besserers ein als wie immer und jedem anderen Volke auf den nässt Schwächeren einzuprügeln, statt nach oben wird da nach unten gehauen, damit der "Flüchtling" ihm nicht auch noch das letzte bisschen Strohdecke klaut was ihm geblieben ist, während man oben an der Spitze 4 Federbetten für sich alleine hat.


----------



## 0madmexx0 (21. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und wer hat es da anschlagen lassen? Wilhelm II, Deutschlands letzter Kaiser, in einer Zeit wo er sein hungerndes und Kriegsleid ertragendes Volk irgendwie "besänftigen" musste damit es nicht den Palast stürmt. Ein Mann der mit seinem Verhalten und seinem übersteigerten Ego und seinen unbedarften Reden und handeln mit zu dem Krieg beigetragen hat in dem er das hat an den Reichstag schlagen lassen und für den diese Worte nie mehr als leer Phrasen waren deren Bedeutung ihn eigentlich nicht interessierte, ein Mann der von Gottes Gnaden am Ende eigentlich genauso wenig Interesse an seinem Volke zeigte und seinem Leid.
> 
> Und auch die Politik heute interessiert wenig das Wohl des Deutschen Volkes als mehr das Wohl einiger weniger und sich selbst und so wird auch gehandelt. Nicht zum Wohle der Deutschen Allgemeinheit, sondern zum Wohle einiger Reicher und derer die einem nach der politischen Karriere eine in der Wirtschaft verschaffen können, wohl gesorgt!
> 
> Und dem Deutschen Volke, dem fällt nichts besserers ein als wie immer und jedem anderen Volke auf den nässt Schwächeren einzuprügeln, statt nach oben wird da nach unten gehauen, damit der "Flüchtling" ihm nicht auch noch das letzte bisschen Strohdecke klaut was ihm geblieben ist, während man oben an der Spitze 4 Federbetten für sich alleine hat.



Ja, das ist wohl wahr...
Man sieht es gerade schön bei unseren österreichischen Politikern wie plötzlich umgeschwenkt wird in der Flüchtlingsfrage weil sie merken, das ihnen sonst das Wahlvolk davonläuft. Oder schlimmer - mit Mistgabeln und Fackeln die Türen in das Parlament einrennt...
Wenn man morgens die Zeitung aufschlägt und solche Schlagzeilen sieht
Wienerin von Männergruppe bedroht und bespuckt - Völlig traumatisiert - Nachrichten - krone.at
auch nicht verwunderlich.
Was eine flächendeckende Grenzüberwachung angeht...natürlich ist das möglich und haben wir in Österreich auch eine ganze Weile gemacht.
Nämlich die Überwachung der österreichisch- ungarischen Staatsgrenze durch das Bundesheer. Ich stand dort selbst mit der Truppe im Jan/Feb 2003 (ja, lang ist es her) und haben in 6 Wochen etwa 40 illegale auf einem 6km Grenzabschnitt aufgegriffen. (Dafür brauchten wir nicht mal einen Zaun) Zu der Zeit waren aber kaum Asylwerber dabei, sondern alles Schwarzarbeiter (aus allen möglichen Nationen, meist Osteuropa und Nordafrika) mit überraschend guten Deutschkenntnissen 
Komischerweise hat sich damals keiner darüber aufgeregt oder uns gar als rechtsradikal beschimpft...


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Januar 2016)

*Nightslaver* 

 Glaubst du nicht, dass das deutsche Volk sich den Flüchtlingen  gegenüber mehr als hilfsbereit gezeigt hat? Was ist denn mit den anderen  Ländern wie Russland, die Balten, Polen, Ungarn, Frankreich, die USA,  England usw. usf? Die EU hat es letztes Jahr mit Ach und Krach gebacken gekriegt 280 Flüchtlinge umzuverteilen, während Deutschland alleine über eine Million aufgenommen hat. Nichts gegen dich und deine Aussagen sind im Allgemeinen auch nicht verkehrt, aber in der Flüchtlingskrise hat sich Deutschland mehr als anständig und selbstlos verhalten. Ich bin sicher, selbst die Flüchtlinge werden es verstehen, wenn wir jetzt sagen: Schluss! Leider gehört aber auch die Maßlosigkeit zum deutschen Volke. Einige hier meinen offenbar, dass Deutschland die ganze Welt retten kann. Deswegen mein Appell an die Vernunft.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Januar 2016)

Split99999 schrieb:


> *Nightslaver*
> 
> Glaubst du nicht, dass das deutsche Volk sich den Flüchtlingen  gegenüber mehr als hilfsbereit gezeigt hat? Was ist denn mit den anderen  Ländern wie Russland, die Balten, Polen, Ungarn, Frankreich, die USA,  England usw. usf? Die EU hat es letztes Jahr mit Ach und Krach gebacken gekriegt 280 Flüchtlinge umzuverteilen, während Deutschland alleine über eine Million aufgenommen hat. Nichts gegen dich und deine Aussagen sind im Allgemeinen auch nicht verkehrt, aber in der Flüchtlingskrise hat sich Deutschland mehr als anständig und selbstlos verhalten. Ich bin sicher, selbst die Flüchtlinge werden es verstehen, wenn wir jetzt sagen: Schluss! Leider gehört aber auch die Maßlosigkeit zum deutschen Volke. Einige hier meinen offenbar, dass Deutschland die ganze Welt retten kann. Deswegen mein Appell an die Vernunft.



Ich meine das man nicht die Schließung deutscher Grenzen fordern sollte sondern eine anständige deutsche Politik, die tut was ihr möglich ist um dem gesamten deutschen Volke zu dienen und nicht einigen Lobbyisten und Reichen die einem Wohlstandsposten besorgen können und dieser Dienst am deutschen Volk hört halt nicht an den Landesgrenzen auf.  Den solange 62 Menschen die Hälfte des Weltvermögens haben bringt es im Grunde garnichts die Grenzen zu schließen und zu hoffen das niemand kommen wird.  Ja vieleicht brächte es im Moment eine Erleichterung die Grenzen dicht zu machen und würde dadurch der Zustrom temporär gebremst werden, aber was ist in 10 oder 20 Jahren? Die Schere zwischen Arm und Reich wächst weiter, während das Vermögen der Superreichen weiter wächst sinkt das Vermögen der unteren 50% rapide weiter und steigt somit deren Armut und Elend.
Also was willst du tun wen wie heute nicht mehr nur 3000 Menschen täglich an der Grenze stehen sondern irgendwann 50.000 täglich, oder 100.000 weil es keine Perspektive gibt? Schießbefehl erteilen, Grenzer mit Flamenwerfern ausrüsten und jeden abfakeln der nicht umkehrt?
Natürlich kann es nicht so weiter gehen wie im Moment das man die Leute einfach rein lässt und kein Konzept hat das über populistisches bla bla hinaus geht, oder es für die Menschen attraktiv erscheinen lässt sich auf den Weg hier her zu machen, aber da kann die Lösung halt nicht ein langfristiges Schotten dicht und Zaun hoch sein sondern nur eine endlich gerecht und fair agierende deutsche und europäische Politik, eine Politik die endlich die Reichen und Großkonzerne vernünftig besteuert und eine Außenpolitik betreibt die das Elend nicht noch weiter fördert sondern eindämmt.
Den alles andere ist nur Flickschusterei bis auch ein Flicken das Ganze nicht mehr zusammenhalten wird.


----------



## Husalah (21. Januar 2016)

0madmexx0 schrieb:


> Was eine flächendeckende Grenzüberwachung angeht...natürlich ist das möglich und haben wir in Österreich auch eine ganze Weile gemacht.
> Nämlich die Überwachung der österreichisch- ungarischen Staatsgrenze durch das Bundesheer. Ich stand dort selbst mit der Truppe im Jan/Feb 2003 (ja, lang ist es her) und haben in 6 Wochen etwa 40 illegale auf einem 6km Grenzabschnitt aufgegriffen. (Dafür brauchten wir nicht mal einen Zaun) Zu der Zeit waren aber kaum Asylwerber dabei, sondern alles Schwarzarbeiter (aus allen möglichen Nationen, meist Osteuropa und Nordafrika) mit überraschend guten Deutschkenntnissen
> Komischerweise hat sich damals keiner darüber aufgeregt oder uns gar als rechtsradikal beschimpft...



Der Unterschied von 2016 zu 2003 ? Souveräne Handlungsfähige Staaten wie Libyen, Syrien und paar andere und ein paar "Deppen" die euch vor den Konsequenzen die jetzt eingetreten sind gewarnt haben.


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Januar 2016)

*Nightslaver* 

Es ist aber ne ziemliche Mammutaufgabe, die Schattenseiten des Kapitalismus zu bekämpfen. Das würde viele Jahre brauchen, zumal Deutschland auch nur bedingt Einfluss in der EU hat, selbst wenn es gewillit sein würde, da korrigierend einzugreifen. So wie ich das sehe, brauchen wir erst mal ganz dringend einen Flicken.


----------



## floppyexe (21. Januar 2016)

https://deutsch.rt.com/inland/36380-gelenkte-mediendemokratie-swr-und-mdr/


----------



## Verminaard (21. Januar 2016)

floppyexe schrieb:


> https://deutsch.rt.com/inland/36380-gelenkte-mediendemokratie-swr-und-mdr/



Aus nur AfD ausschliessen werden jetzt Die Linke und FDP auch noch ausgeschlossen, damit es nicht so aussieht, als wuerde man mit allen Mitteln versuchen die AfD versuchen zu torpedieren.
Julia Klöckner hats erkannt und versucht nun ihrerseits Profit zu schlagen.

Eigentlich hat der SWR und MDR falsch gehandelt. Die haetten auf die Teilnahme der SPD/Gruenen verzichten sollen und diese Aufforderung anzeigen sollen.
Antidemokratisch bis zum geht nicht mehr. Aber da sieht man schoen wie die Ticken wenns gegen angeblich "rechts" geht.

Ich glaube eher die haben die Hosen voll bis zum geht nicht mehr, das sie bei den Wahlen abstuerzen.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Januar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich glaube eher die haben die Hosen voll bis zum geht nicht mehr, das sie bei den Wahlen abstuerzen.



Wohin soll die SPD noch abstürzen die krebsen doch schon seit Jahren nur noch um die 20% Marke rum.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Januar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Das schon laenger kriminelle Auslaender ihren Geschäften in Deutschland nachgehen ist durchaus bekannt, aber ich glaube nicht das das Ausmaß bekannt war. Ich wage hier mal zu behaupten das durchaus Leute mit krimineller Energie die Fluechtlingswelle nutzen um ins Land zu kommen. In welcher Quantitaet kann keiner so genau sagen. Es ist baer mMn falsch zu sagen das das ein verschwindend geringer Teil ist.



Was ist daran bitte schön falsch? Es gibt keinerlei Gründe anzunehmen, dass die Kriminalitätsrate unter diesen Flüchtlingen höher ist, als unter anderen armen Bevölkerungsgruppen. D.h. wir bewegen uns nicht einmal im Promillebereich, selbst wenn man jede From von Delikt zählt. Es mag bei 100.000 Menschen keine verschwindend geringe kleine Zahl sein, aber es ist und bleibt ein verschwindend geringer Anteil. Der Unterschied zwischen beiden Aussagen ist die Verleumdnung 100.000der gesetztestreuer Menschen.

(Sieht man von Migrationsgesetzen ab  )




Split99999 schrieb:


> Aber Syrien und Irak sind doch reiche Staaten. Das sind Staaten auf schwarzem Gold. Davon kann Deutschland nur träumen. Deutschland hat seinen Wohlstand mit Fleiß und Fähigkeit erlangt



Syrien hat in etwa soviel Öl, wie Deutschlands Wohlstand auf dem Fleiß der Deutschen gewachsen ist. Guck dir doch an, wer wo und zu welchen Hungerlöhnen einen Großteil der Arbeit verrichtet, der zwischen einem Rohstoff und einem fertigen deutschen Produkt steht...



> Und das können andere Staaten prinzipiell auch. Was hindert sie daran, gute Produkte herzustellen und in der kapitalistischen Welt erfolgreich zu bestehen?



Was hindert dich daran? Wieso baust du nicht einfach mal deinen globalen Großkonzern auf?

Und nein, diese Frage ist nicht rhetorischer Natur, denn die Antwort ist 1:1 die gleiche, wie für den Rest der Welt: Es fehlt das Geld, es fehlen die Patente. Um im Kapitalismus erfolgreich zu sein braucht man erstmal diese Ressourcen, und zwar in großem Umfange. Wenn du dir mal den Jahresumsatz alleine von VW anguckst (~200 Mrd.), dann ist das mehr, als 90% der Regierungen dieser Welt insgesamt zur Verfügung haben und bekanntermaßen kann eine Regierung nur einen Bruchteil des Haushalts in Wirtschaftsförderung zu investieren. Pro Kopf hat dein Stadteil vermutlich ein größeres Budget, als der typische Flüchtlings-Herkunftsstaat.




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Syrien selber hat wenig Bodenschätze, der Irak aber hat im Norden richtig viel Öl und Gas. Warum die Araber keinen Einheitsstaat gründen verstehe ich auch nicht.



Was ist denn daran so schwer zu verstehen? Kann man den Alltagsrassismus nicht mal für 5 Sekunden abstellen und aufhören, alle Menschen außerhalb von Deutschland in einen Sack zu stecken?
"Die" Araber wollen schlichtweg genausowenig einen Einheitsstaat, wie "die" Europäer (geographische Klassifizierung, also bis zum Ural). Wie gut sich arabische Völker untereinander verstehen, sollte im Moment wohl jedem klar sein, der sich auch nur 1-2 Stunden die Woche mit der Welt auseinandersetzt, oder wieviel deutlicher kann es noch werden, als im Jemen?




Amon schrieb:


> Wieso ist das Mist?



Muss man dir echt erklären, wieso es Mist ist, wenn man jemandem, der rein gar nichts schlechtes getan hat, das Leben versaut, weil ein Verwandter kriminell ist? Ihn gar in den sicheren Tod in einen Krieg schickt?




Verminaard schrieb:


> Wo siehst du hier explizit eine Hetze gegen den Islam und dessen Anhaenger?
> Die Herkunftslaender der meisten Fluechtlinge sind vom Islam gepraegt.



Ich würde eher sagen die Herkunftsländer sind von einer bunten Mischung Tradition und moderner Unterdrückung durch Regime und Kriegsparteien geprägt.



> Hier treffen halt Kulturen aufeinander. Anscheinend haben es manche Neuankoemmlinge nicht notwendig, sich den Gesetzen und Werten des Gastlandes anzupassen und bleiben lieber bei dem was ihnen so auf den Weg mitgegeben wurde.
> Wundert es jetzt wirklich das hier zwischen Straftaten solcher Menschen und deren Glaube eine Bruecke geschlagen wird?



Ja, das ist sehr verwunderlich, da die Straftaten samt und sonders gegen "deren Glauben" verstoßen. 



> Wenn das Alles so gar nichts mit dem Glauben zu tun hat, wieso sind dann die islamisch gepraegten Laender so wie sie sind und nicht so wie Oesterreich, England, Polen, Deutschland etc?



Wohlstand? Sicherheit? Stabilität?
Wieso nimmst du nicht z.B. Mexiko und vergleichst es mit Malaysia? Das wäre in sachen weltlicher Entwicklung auf Augenhöhe. Die Zustände, die sozialen Zustände, die heute in Lybien herrschen, hatten wir in Deutschland in Fragen der Rechtsstaatlichkeit und persönlichen Sicherheit seit mindestens anderthalb Jahrtausenden nicht mehr.




Amon schrieb:


> Äpfel und Birnen. Man muss nicht die kompletten 4000km Landesgrenzen einzäunen, es reicht der süddeutsche Raum, ist also schon mal um einiges kürzer.



Klar. Natürlich reicht das. Vollkommen nachvollziehbar. Da kämpft sich als Flüchtling 4000-5000 km durch Europa, überquert Meere, wandert durch ein dutzend Staaten und wenn dann so ein Grenzer sagt "Nö", dann dreht man halt wieder um. Die Busfahrt durch Tschechien oder Frankreich wäre ja auch echt eine nicht auszuhaltende Belastung.





Rolk schrieb:


> Also so eine absurde Argumentation habe ich schon lange nicht mehr gesehen. Ein Grenzzaun wäre teurer als jährlich für eine Million Flüchtlinge Wohnungen zu bauen und 95% der Flüchtlinge auf Staatskosten auszuhalten?



Wenn du die Argumentation absurd findest, kannst du gerne die Fehler darin diskutieren. Nur weil dir das Endergebnis nicht gefällt, ist sie noch lange nicht absurd. Und Ja: Wenn man sich anguckt, wie lang die deutsche Grenze ist, dann sind eine Million Flüchtling tatsächlich kein so großer Haufen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Daher halte ich eine Veränderung bei der Einreise bzw. der Registrierung für wichtig.
> Da sollte nicht nur der Pass vorgezeigt werden, oder was sie so mit haben, sondern es sollten auch Fingerabdrücke genommen eben, ebenso wie eine DNA Probe.
> Das vereinfacht die Identifizierung.



Wer sich als Flüchtling unter falschen Vorgaben reinschmuggeln will, wirft seinen Pass lange vorher weg. DNA und Fingerabdrücke nützen dir dann nichts, weil du Gegenstücke aus dem echten Herkunftsland bräuchtest. Und da wurden die weder erfasst noch haben diese Länder Lust mitzuhelfen, selektiv ihre Kriminellen zurückgeschickt zu bekommen 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was Blödsinn ist. Die DDR ist nicht an ihren Grenzanlagen und der Stasi zerbrochen sondern an der Unfähigkeit eine funktionierende Wirtschaft zu gewährleisten und einer übersteigerten Subventionspolitik:
> 
> Betriebe hatten oft mehr Mitarbeiter als Arbeit und das nur um in der DDR die Arbeitslosigkeit nahe 0 zu halten.
> Genauso fehlte es der DDR immer wieder an Rohstoffen für die Produktion von Konsumgütern (Autos sind hier ein gutes Beispiel) und wurden Produkte in großer Menge produziert für die kein Absatz bestand, der 5 Jahresplan tat dazu sein übriges.
> ...



Du verwechselst die Kosten der Grenzanlagen mit deren Wirkung. Subventionen, staatliche Gehälter? Es ist für einen Volkswirtschaft erstmal scheiß egal, wer wessen Lebensunterhalt zahlt. Heute werden halt weniger Leute beschäftigt, dafür mehr Arbeitslose unterstützt. Am Ende muss aber genau die gleiche Anzahl an Menschen Leben und es gibt genau die gleiche Menge an Arbeit zu erledigen, sie ist nur anders verteilt. Die DDR hat einen Teil ihrer Wirtschaftskraft durch Fehlplanungen verschwendet, das stimmt. Was aber viel schwerer wog war tatsächlich der Überwachungsapparat (die Grenzen waren ja nur ein kleiner Faktor), der einen nicht unerheblichen Teil der so bezahlten Arbeitskraft für 0 Produktion vereinnahmte und es war vor allen Dingen die Abschottung vom Fortschritt der restlichen Welt. Berücksichtigt man die unterschiedlichen Staatsbedingungen (West-Allierte: Alles wieder aufbauen, was kaputt ist. Sowjetunion: Alles mitnehmen, was noch nicht kaputt ist), dann hat die DDR eine ähnliche Produktivleistung erbracht. Aber sie war neben ein paar Arbeitsgruppen in Russland so ziemlich der einzige großer Treiber für neue Technologie im Ostblock, während im Westen dutzende großer Staatswirtschaften entwickelten. So viel man Stück für Stück zurück. In Sachen Mannstunden Produktionsaufwand war der Trabi nicht schlecht, aber dass, was da zusammengebaut wurde, war eben hoffnungslos veraltet.
Die Moral von der Geschicht:
Isolation ist eine Katastrophe.




Rolk schrieb:


> Kristallisiert sich jetzt etwas heraus das Merkels Plan B das bekämpfen von Fluchtursachen ist und ansonsten alles wie gehabt laufen zu lassen?



Merkel und Plan B? Wo sollte sich der herauskristallisieren? Ich wüsste nicht einmal, dass sie einen Plan A hätte. Das einzige, was Merkel bislang überhaupt gemacht hat, ist einmal einen großen Spruch, als die Breite Masse genau so einem Spruch zugeklatscht hat. Typisch Merkel eben, es gibt wichtigeres als das Leben der Menschen - Wirtschaft z.B..
Allerdings muss man nach den jüngsten Entwicklungen sagen: Das merkelsche Aussitzen dürfte mal wieder aufgehen. Die Durchreiseflüchtlinge auf dem Weg nach Skandinavien haben sich schon erledigt, durch Östereich dürften auch nicht mehr annähernd so viele kommen, wenn die einen Weg finden wie man Grenzen einfach so "zumacht". (Ein Konzept sehe ich bislang nicht, was nach Erreichen der Obergrenze passieren soll...)
Wieso sollte man sich selbst den Kopf zerbrechen oder gar die Hände schmutzig machen, wenn auch einfach abwarten kann, dass die Nachbarn dicht machen?




Split99999 schrieb:


> Es ist aber ne ziemliche Mammutaufgabe, die Schattenseiten des Kapitalismus zu bekämpfen. Das würde viele Jahre brauchen, zumal Deutschland auch nur bedingt Einfluss in der EU hat,



????????????  Deutschland keinen Einfluss in der EU? Merkel wird mittlerweile von weiten Teilen Europas als Alleinherscherin des Kontinents wahrgenommen, so viele Regelungen boxt sie durch. Erst vorgestern hat Deutschland dafür gesorgt, dass die von der Mehrheit der europäischen Staaten gewollte Neuregelung der Banken bis mindestens 2017 (read: Bis nach der Bundestagswahl...) auf Eis gelegt wird. Man kann ja keine negative Publicity mitten im Wahlkampf gebrauchen und so langsam beginnt die Phase, in der die Politik bei der Wirtschaft alle Weichen stellt (ehe sie sich in den letzten Monaten mit dann medial verstärkten Versprechern ans Volk wendet)
Ne, Deutschland hat Einfluss ohne Ende. Das Problem ist (und zwar wirklich DAS Problem), dass Deutschland diesen Einfluss eben genau für das Gegenteil nimmt. Wir hätten unser erhebliches diplomatisches Kapital nutzen können, um eine Flüchtlingsregelung, einen Klimaschutzpackt und eine einheitliche Außenpolitik zur Vermeidung weiterer Flüchtlingsdrahmen durchzusetzen. Stattdessen hat Merkel deutsche Währungspolitik, deutsche Bankenpolitik, deutsche nicht-Schadstoffgrenzen für die Autoindustrie,... priorisiert.


----------



## Amon (21. Januar 2016)

Du hast es auf den Punkt gebracht. Wer 4000 bis 5000km durch Europa reist flüchtet vor keinem Krieg! Siehe das endlich ein! Das sind Leute die kommen um sich ins gemachte Nest zu setzen! Asyl ist ein Grundrecht für Menschen die wirklich schutzbedürftig sind und keine Möglichkeit dafür sich auszusuchen wo man leben möchte! Es gibt verdammt noch mal kein Recht auf ein besseres Leben und es gibt auch kein Recht auf ein Leben in Deutschland!


----------



## the_leon (21. Januar 2016)

Da habt ihr beide Recht.
Wer vor Krieg flüchtet, der ist froh, wenn er im Nachbarland in einem Lager mit mehreren Tausend Anderen unterkommt, wo man schlafen kann ohen Angst haben zu müssen, dass in der Nacht eine Bombe einschlägt...
Und woher hat ein Kriegsflüchtlinge mehrere tausend Euro um Schlepper zu bezahlen?


----------



## Verminaard (21. Januar 2016)

Nach Sex-Angriffen: "Kölner Opfer selbst schuld": Angebliche Imam-Aussage sorgt für Riesenwirbel - Video - Video - FOCUS Online

Ein Imam hat wohl auch nichts mit dem Islam zu tun.

Was bei uns nur vermutet wird, scheint in Schweden so zu sein:
Schweden: Polizei verheimlicht Informationen zu Flüchtlingskriminalität - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Januar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Nach Sex-Angriffen: "Kölner Opfer selbst schuld": Angebliche Imam-Aussage sorgt für Riesenwirbel - Video - Video - FOCUS Online
> 
> Ein Imam hat wohl auch nichts mit dem Islam zu tun.



Ein kölnischer Imam ist in etwa so als täte die gleiche Aussage ein katholischer, ortodoxer, oder evangelischer Pfarer / Priester treffen. 
Würdest du dann auch gleich sagen das die ganze Christenheit / christliche Kirche das so sieht?

Das soll nicht heißen das solch einem Herrn nicht mal auf die Finger geklopft gehört, aber es hat trotzdem noch lange keine Allgemeingültigkeit.


----------



## Husalah (22. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ein kölnischer Imam ist in etwa so als täte die gleiche Aussage ein katholischer, ortodoxer, oder evangelischer Pfarer / Priester treffen.
> Würdest du dann auch gleich sagen das die ganze Christenheit / christliche Kirche das so sieht?
> 
> Das soll nicht heißen das solch einem Herrn nicht mal auf die Finger geklopft gehört, aber es hat trotzdem noch lange keine Allgemeingültigkeit.



Verstehe die Absicht deines Vergleichs in der Realität ist es dann oben drauf aber nochmal so, das der Islam so zersplittert ist, das es nichtmal diesem Vergleich standhält - was es auch sinnlos macht sowas wie den "Zentralrat der Muslime" und seine Gestalten durch Sendungen Tingeln zu lassen.  Und erzähl mal einem  Wahabiten, Schiiten oder Sunniten  das sie Teil des selben Glaubens sind, in Ländern in denen genau diese Glaubensrichtungen aufeinander treffen (was zum Teil auch mit den Katastrophalen Landziehungen der Kollonialzeit zu tun hat, was sich Stück für Stück jetzt in der aktuellen Zeit rächt) Köpfen sie sich gegenseitig und führen Kriege über Jahrzehnte um diese Streitigkeiten. 
Weswegen es auch so dumm naiv ist das hier Leute von "Den Arabern" "Die Muslime" usw. zu sprechen. Denn auch innerhalb dieser 3 "Großen" Strömungen gibt es nochmal untereinander zig völlig unterschiedliche "Positionen".

Fragt euch mal was hier ein Sachse und Bayer groß gemeinsam haben und es wird in der Regel mehr Punkte geben die beide am anderen Abstoßend finden und ihr wollt da teilweise Gebiete über zig Tausende Quadratkilometer und mit zig verschiedenen Völkern einfach unter einen Hut kehren. 
Genau deswegen ist es so unfassbar behindert von den Leuten hier immer "Juhu wo gehts lang" zu rufen wenn es mal wieder heißt "wir müssen Diktator X- Stürzen weil dieses und jenes (im übrigen das selbe jetzt wieder mit dem IS) weil immer nur neue Machtvakuuen entstehen die gefüllt werden, sich kräfte einfach verlagern und überall mittendrin ein paar hunderttausende bis in die Millionen gehende radikalisierte Söldner hängen. Und wir nichts anderes tun als jedem ein paar Waffen in die Hand zu drücken, damit möglichst jeder dort seiner Wut ausdrück verleihen kann.

Es ist eben dieser Punkt "ihr/wir alle" kriegen mit den aktuellen Terror & Flüchtlingswellen nur die Rechnung unser eigenen Handelns präsentiert und dazu gehört auch unser gestörtes Weltbild das sich über Jahre und Jahrzehnte hier schon wieder aufgebaut hat.


----------



## aloha84 (22. Januar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Da habt ihr beide Recht.
> Wer vor Krieg flüchtet, der ist froh, wenn er im Nachbarland in einem Lager mit mehreren Tausend Anderen unterkommt, wo man schlafen kann ohen Angst haben zu müssen, dass in der Nacht eine Bombe einschlägt...
> *Und woher hat ein Kriegsflüchtlinge mehrere tausend Euro um Schlepper zu bezahlen?*



Ich weiß gar nicht woher immer das Gerücht kommt, dass alle kriegsflüchtlinge "dumme arme arbeitslose Versager" sein sollen.
Schon die Frage: "Wie können die denn soooo viel Geld gehabt haben?" Der gemeine Syrer geht ebenfalls arbeiten, und spart Geld.
Wenn jetzt hier ein Krieg ausbrechen sollte, habe ich ebenfalls genug Geld für Schlepper.
Und wenn ich fliehender Syrer wäre, mit normaler Bildung, weltpolitisch (soweit möglich) Informiert, mit ein bisschen ersparten Geld --> würde ich mich so weit wie möglich vom nahen Osten nach Norden "schleppen"  lassen. Der Mensch geht immer dahin, wo es ihm am besten geht. Und wenn ich die Wahl habe zwischen einem Lager Jordanien und Deutschland.....da brauche ich nicht lange drüber nachdenken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Januar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich weiß gar nicht woher immer das Gerücht kommt, dass alle kriegsflüchtlinge "dumme arme arbeitslose Versager" sein sollen.


Viele übertragen das eigene jämmerliche Leben auf Flüchtlinge. Daher kommen solche Parolen. 
In Deutschland sind Menschen am unteren Ende extrem arm, weil sie nur virtuelles Vermögen
in Form von Rentenauszahlungen haben. In anderen Ländern spart man vom ersten Arbeitstag 
für  die Rente, darum besitzen auch Griechen durchschnittlich ein höheres Geldvermögen als
Deutsche, aber in der Summe über alle Vermögenswerte ist es natürlich trotzdem viel weniger.

Problem mit dem Bildungsstand ist doch nur, dass Syrische Abschlüsse nicht anerkannt werden.
Der Chefarzt mit 10 Jahren Erfahrung kann hier ein neues Studium machen oder als Pfleger
arbeiten. Auch da ist der Gesetzgeber gefragt mit Lösungen, z.B. so etwas wie Zwischenabschlüssen.
Bei meinem Nachbar würde es vermutlich reichen, wenn er parallel 2-4 Semester weiter studiert
und als Assistenzarzt oder Arzt im Praktikum anfangen dürfte. Aber diese Flexibilität hat unsere
 verkrustete Bürokratie nicht.


----------



## aloha84 (22. Januar 2016)

Das ist mal ehrlich gesagt auch nicht so einfach.
Wir haben hier mehrere Syrer mit Bachelor Abschlüssen....Studienzeit zwischen 1 und 2 Jahren, deren Bachelor ist nach unseren Standarts nicht zu vergleichen.
Letzens war einer bei einer Kollegin, der hat im weitesten Sinne einen Bachelor in Rechtswissenschaften und hat gefragt was er tun muss um hier eine Anwaltszulassung zu bekommen.
Das geht hier nicht, weil man dafür die juristischenen Staatsexamen braucht, das kann man blöd finden, ist aber so.
Bei einem Arzt der nachweislich viele jahre gearbeitet hat ist das natürlich ärgerlich....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Januar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> ...Bei einem Arzt der nachweislich viele jahre gearbeitet hat ist das natürlich ärgerlich....


Das sind Einzelfälle, aber in der Statistik taucht er als "ohne Ausbildung" auf, weil er keine ANERKANNTEN Abschlüsse hat.
Das ist nach 1-2 Jahren Studium kein Problem, das kann man wiederholen, wenn aber Masterstudenten nicht einmal einen
Bachelor anerkannt bekommen, wird es ärgerlich. Aber dazu bedarf es keine politischen Regeln, dass können und dürfen
Professoren im Einzelfall entscheiden. Notfalls mit mündlicher oder schriftlicher Nachprüfung. Zu mindest zu meiner Zeit,
und ich war jahrelang studentischer Vertreter im Rang eines Fachbereichsrat, war das möglich.


----------



## aloha84 (22. Januar 2016)

Ich wollte damit nur zum Ausdruck bringen, dass man sich dieses Problem durchaus bewusst ist. Aber dafür eine funktionierende Lösung zu finden, wird noch Zeit brauchen.
Zu dem Imam:


> "Es waren Frauen leicht bekleidet und sie trugen Parfüm, als sie durch die betrunkene Menge liefen"


-->


> Das war für einige Nordafrikaner Anlass, die Frauen zu begrapschen.* Das  heißt aber nicht, dass ich glaube, dass Frauen sich nicht so kleiden  dürfen. Jeder hat das zu akzeptieren. Und wem das nicht passt, der muss  in ein anderes Land gehen.* Das ist die Wahrheit."



Kölner Polizei:


> "Ich kenne diese Leute und wir sind im ständigen Dialog. Es handelt sich  um eine gemäßigte und orthodoxe Gemeinde. Sie verurteilten die Taten  auch bereits in ihrem Freitagsgebet."



Quelle: Kölner Imam: "Wenn sie halbnackt herumlaufen, passiert sowas" - DIE WELT


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Januar 2016)

Es ist immer schön, selektiv zu zitieren, um eigene Meinungen zu unterstreichen.
Und der Iman wird fassungslos erleben, wie besänftigende Worte vom Mob falsch
und bewußt verzerrend ausgelegt werden. 

Unser Feind ist einzig die Bildungslosigkeit vieler Menschen


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Januar 2016)

Besänftigende Worte? Der Imam hat ganz übel Shice gelabert. Selbst seine Klarstellung, weil er sich falsch verstanden fühlt, ist teilweise inakzeptabel. Die Frauen waren leicht bekleidet? Ja klar, im Winter laufen die draußen sicher leicht bekleidet herum. Und, wenn man fragen darf, was war denn der Grund für die Nordafrikaner die Frauen auszurauben? Hat der Imam da auch ne passende Erklärung auf Lager? Hatten die Frauen ihr Eigentum nicht tief genug in den Taschen ihrer Hotpants? Aber wir können davon ausgehen, dass der Imam auch glaubt, dass Frauen ein Recht auf Eigentum haben. Das ist beruhigend. Armes Deutschland.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Januar 2016)

Wo wir grade bei Anerkenung des Studiums /Ausbildung sind, interessant auch in dem Zusammenhang heute gelesen:

Handwerkskammer in Bayern: ?70 Prozent der Flüchtlinge brechen Ausbildung ab? - Wirtschaftspolitik - FAZ



> Ich weiß gar nicht woher immer das Gerücht kommt, dass alle kriegsflüchtlinge "dumme arme arbeitslose Versager" sein sollen.



Vermutlich wegen Informationen wie dieser?

https://www.bayernkurier.de/inland/5766-die-maer-vom-gut-ausgebildeten-fluechtling


----------



## Rolk (22. Januar 2016)

> Vermutlich wegen Informationen wie dieser?



Die Bilder der Flüchtlingsströme nicht zu vergessen. Warscheinlich bin ich jetzt wieder der primitive Bratwurstfresser, aber zu einem gewissen Grad sieht man den Leuten auch an ob sie gebildet sind oder bestenfalls Hauptschulabschluss haben. Selbst nach wochenlanger Flucht.


----------



## aloha84 (22. Januar 2016)

Und weil sie keine Ausbildung haben, kann es also nicht sein dass sie in ihren heimatländern Geld verdient haben.
Denn darum ging es: "Woher haben die das Geld für Schlepper?"
Selbst in den USA (westliche Industrienation) gibt es für viele Handwerksberufe keine Ausbildung im deutschen Sinne. Und trotzdem gibt es dort Handwerker.


----------



## Rolk (22. Januar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Denn darum ging es: "Woher haben die das Geld für Schlepper?"



Da wird oft alles Geld zusammen gekratzt um den bevorzugten Sohn los zu schicken. Die komplett Mittellosen sitzen überwiegend in den Flüchtlingslagern an den Grenzen der Krisenregionen und werden die letzten sein die sich auf den Weg machen.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Januar 2016)

Jetzt im Gespräch, wir hier in Berlin planen unser erstes Ghetto für 7.000 Flüchtlinge auf dem ehemaligen Tempelhofer Flugfeld:

Ein Stadtteil fÃ¼r FlÃ¼chtlinge - Berlin plant XXL-Unterkunft


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Januar 2016)

Komisch, dass das ein Gesprächsthema ist.  Es kommen im Schnitt alle drei Tage 7000 Flüchtlinge nach Deutschland. Irgendwo müssen sie ja bleiben.


----------



## Amon (22. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Jetzt im Gespräch, wir hier in Berlin planen unser erster Ghetto für 7.000 Flüchtlinge auf dem ehemaligen Tempelhofer Flugfeld:
> 
> Ein Stadtteil fÃ¼r FlÃ¼chtlinge - Berlin plant XXL-Unterkunft


Gab es da nicht mal einen Bürgerentscheid wo gesagt wurde dass auf dem Tempelhofer Feld nix gebaut werden darf? Mir war da so was....Naja, wir sind nicht mehr weit weg von der Zwangsenteignung. Mal sehen ob die debilen Klatschpappen dann immer noch Teddys am Bahnhof werfen wenn man sie aus ihren Wohnungen geworfen hat um da diese Asylforderer unterzubringen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Januar 2016)

So weit wird es sicher nicht kommen. Aber es kann sein, dass irgendwann  neue Steuern erhoben werden, wenn die Grenzen nicht bald zu gemacht  werden. Schlimmstenfalls kann es auch zu Geldkürzungen in (anderen)  sozialen Bereichen kommen. Bei den Armen sparen sie als erstes. Merkels  Sturkopf kann die Bundesbürger die nächsten Jahre noch teuer zu stehen  kommen.


----------



## fipS09 (22. Januar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Gab es da nicht mal einen Bürgerentscheid wo gesagt wurde dass auf dem Tempelhofer Feld nix gebaut werden darf? Mir war da so was....Naja, wir sind nicht mehr weit weg von der Zwangsenteignung. Mal sehen ob die debilen Klatschpappen dann immer noch Teddys am Bahnhof werfen wenn man sie aus ihren Wohnungen geworfen hat um da diese Asylforderer unterzubringen.






Debile Klatschpappen, klingt nach guter Kinderstube. Ich hab mich schon mit "Asylforderern" unterhalten die mit unseren sozialen Umgangsformen scheinbar besser vertraut waren als du.



Edit: Ich finds übrigens witzig, dass deine Signatur das Zitat eines Flüchtlings ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Januar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Gab es da nicht mal einen Bürgerentscheid wo gesagt wurde dass auf dem Tempelhofer Feld nix gebaut werden darf?



Naja, ursprünglich sollte aus dem Tempelhofer Feld ein Bürgerpark werden, dann hatte man sich dafür entschieden nur einen kleinen Teil zum Park zu machen und wollte auf einem großen Teil des Feldes durch private Investoren neue Wohnungen, Geschäfte und Kindergärten bauen. Dagegen hatte sich Widerstand geregt weil man befürchtete das dadurch die Mietpreise in den Umliegenden Wohngebieten drastisch steigen könnten und somit die sozial schwachen benachteiligt werden würden.
Also hat man daraufhin beschlossen einen Teil der Wohnungen solle auch für sozial schwache Menschen gebaut werden, so das diese sich das leisten könnten.

Nun scheint man davon Abstand genommen zu haben und will dort wohl ein "temporäres" Flüchtlingsviertel errichten, von dem ich allerdings bezweifle das es nur bei "temporär" (für 3 Jahre) bleiben würde.
Also gibt es dann weder neue Wohnungen für sozial schwache Bürger, die dringend neuen bezahlbaren Wohnraum bräuchten, der momentan in Berlin äußerst knapp ist, noch brauchen sich wohl die umliegenden Bürger die nässten Jahre über nicht zu bezahlende Mieten Sorgen machen, den die mindestens 7.000 "Flüchtlinge" die dort untergebracht werden würden würden wohl dafür sorgen das die Mieten mindestens stabil bleiben...


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Januar 2016)

Ich gehöre auch zu den "debilen Klatschpappen" (nur von der Einstellung  damals her, ich hab da nicht tatsächlich gestanden). Da ahnte ich aber  noch nicht, dass Merkels Herz größer ist als der Verstand. Ich hielt die  eigentlich immer für einen sehr rationalen Menschen, aber zur Zeit weiß  ich nicht, was in ihrem Kopf vorgeht. Aber ich bin mir nach wie vor sicher, dass die Grenzen bis spätestens Mitte diesen Jahres dicht sind. Mit oder ohne Merkel.


----------



## Verminaard (22. Januar 2016)

Die machen auch wirklich alles um Sympathien zu generieren: 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Sollte man nicht ueberbewerten.
Traumatisierte Einzelfaelle und Deutsche sind sowieso viel viel schlimmer!


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Januar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Die machen auch wirklich alles um Sympathien zu generieren:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Was soll man dazu sagen? Einigen Asylanten fehlt offenbar ein Mindestmaß an Anstand und Selbstachtung. Ich kann nur hoffen, dass nicht viele von denen so sind, sonst, das sage ich ganz ehrlich, werde ich zum Rassisten.


----------



## Amon (22. Januar 2016)

90% von denen sind so. Ließ mal den Artikel der Welt wo eine Mitarbeiterin eines "Flüchtlinge Heimes" auspackt.


----------



## fipS09 (22. Januar 2016)

Die muss ja ganz schön rumgekommen sein, wenn die Frau 90% aller Flüchtlinge kennt.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Januar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Die muss ja ganz schön rumgekommen sein, wenn die Frau 90% aller Flüchtlinge kennt.



Die gute Frau spricht von 90% der Flüchtlinge die sich *selbst* begegnet ist und sagt auch nur das 90% von ihnen ihr gegenüber mindestens unangenhm, teilweise auch wesentlich schlimmer, gewesen sind, nicht das 90% extrem schlimm waren und auch erst recht nicht das 90% *aller* Flüchtlinge in Deutschland gemeint seien, wie das bei Amon rüber kommen mag.

Hier der komplette Artikel der N24 Reportage mit der Frau vom 18.01.2016:

Flüchtlingshelferin packt aus: "Ich halte es dort nicht mehr aus" - N24.de

Wen das stimmt was die gute Frau da erzählt ist das wirklich ein absolut unhaltbares Verhalten und gehört dort eigentlich konsequent durchgegriffen.
Schon alleine um es für die erträglicher zu machen die sich wissen hier mit Anstand zu benehmen und denen Hilfe zukommen zu lassen die freiwillig diesen Menschen helfen wollten...
Den es ist auch wirklich, wie die Frau auch sagt, fraglich wie man solche Menschen, ohne jeglichen Respekt und jedes Bewustsein für anständiges Verhalten in unsere Gesellschaft integrieren will, wo sie schon jetzt ein teils absolut unwilliges Verhalten an den Tag legen.


----------



## Husalah (22. Januar 2016)

Das wiederum ist auch eher Regel statt Ausnahme. Wo wir wieder zum Punkt kommen das man Menschen zusammenpackt und quasi "Gefangen hält" die, die letzten Menschen sind die man zusammenpacken sollte.  Oder es eben auch an dramatischer Überbelegung usw. liegt, aber eben auch das n Haufen "Assis" ohne Anspruch auf Asyl darunter sind.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Januar 2016)

Husalah schrieb:


> Das wiederum ist auch eher Regel statt Ausnahme. Wo wir wieder zum Punkt kommen das man Menschen zusammenpackt und quasi "Gefangen hält" die, die letzten Menschen sind die man zusammenpacken sollte.  Oder es eben auch an dramatischer Überbelegung usw. liegt, aber eben auch das n Haufen "Assis" ohne Anspruch auf Asyl darunter sind.



Zustände hin oder her, aber bestimmtes Verhalten ist deshalb trotzdem nicht gerechtfertigt und bei ihren Aussagen geht es ja auch nicht unbedingt um Typen die sich dann untereinander an die Gurgel gehen weil es zu Meinungsverchiedenheiten gekommen ist, sondern um Missachtung ihrer Autorität / Würde, weil sie eine Frau ist, Beleidigungen, Bedrohungen gegen sie als Helfer und schon sehr dreiste Forderungen, Teils von Personen die nur wenige Wochen da sind, usw.


----------



## Husalah (23. Januar 2016)

Ne das war keine Rechtfertigung, sondern ist halt auch eine der Begleiterscheinungen mit der sich die Menschen in Realität auseinandersetzen müssen und bissel vom "Welcome Refugees Happy Hippo" Bild runterkommen. 
Vor allem kommen wir in der Gesellschaft halt kein Stück weiter solange nur diese Positiv und Negativ Hysterisch Aufgeladenen Menschen aufeinander Treffen, in der öffentlichen Meinungsbildung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Januar 2016)

Wirkt eher wie eine Frau mit Realitätsverlust, wenn sie sagt: _"...und leider nicht so, wie ich mir das vorher gedacht habe...."_


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wirkt eher wie eine Frau mit Realitätsverlust, wenn sie sagt: _"...und leider nicht so, wie ich mir das vorher gedacht habe...."_



Ja man fragt sich schon was die Frau so im Vorfeld gedacht hat, das alle so happy und fröhlich wie in den Medien bei der Ankunft sind und das nett und locker flockig abläuft?
Natürlich kann es da immer wieder zu Spannungen kommen, zu Missverständnisen und Fehldeutungen, aber so etwas wie sie da schildert wäre trotzdem zuviel des Guten und hätte mit ersteren drei Dingen nicht mehr viel zu tun.


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. Januar 2016)

Eine interessante Doku recht nah an Flüchtlingen und Bürgern.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27FUHMthjos


----------



## DarkScorpion (23. Januar 2016)

Ich dachte ehrlich hier geht es um Pegida Afd etc. 

Aber seit mehreren Seiten geht es nur noch um Flüchtlinge. Also sollte dieser Thread geschlossen werden.


----------



## Rolk (23. Januar 2016)

Ohne den Flüchtlingswahnsinn wären AfD, Pegida usw. keine Thema, hängt also alles aneinander. Umbenennen wäre aber nicht das schlechteste.




Split99999 schrieb:


> Eine interessante Doku recht nah an Flüchtlingen und Bürgern.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=27FUHMthjos



Durch deinen Link bin ich zufällig hierüber gestolpert. Das Video ist schon Monate alt, aber mir war es neu. Ohne Worte...

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bfDDg910s34


----------



## Sparanus (23. Januar 2016)

Naja die AfD schon, gibt ja neben dem Euro genug andere Gründe für das bestehen dieser Partei.


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Naja die AfD schon, gibt ja neben dem Euro genug andere Gründe für das bestehen dieser Partei.



Echt?
Nenne mit mal 5, die nicht schon von anderen Parteien abgedeckt werden.


----------



## Rolk (23. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Echt?
> Nenne mit mal 5, die nicht schon von anderen Parteien abgedeckt werden.



Das ist kein wirkliches Argument. Irgendwie, irgendwo wird alles mehrfach abgedeckt. Nimm z.B. den Atomausstieg, den sich mittlerweile die CDU auf die eigenen Fahnen schreibt.


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2016)

Die CDU hat sich den noch nie unter den Nagel gezogen.
Merkel hat zu Tsunami Zeiten nur die Prozente bei den Wahlen im Kopf gehabt.
Wäre Baden Würtemberg in der Hand der CDU geblieben, wären die Atomkraftwerke am nächsten Tag wieder sicher gewesen.

Genauso den Klimaschutz. Auch das sind nur hohle Phrasen. Für die Wirtschaft tut Merkel alles und dafür muss alles hinten anstehen.
Und da ist die AfD letztendlich nicht weit entfernt. Von den Neokonservativen unter Lucke hocken sicher noch ein paar in der AfD herum.


----------



## Rolk (23. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die CDU hat sich den noch nie unter den Nagel gezogen.



Das habe ich angesichts diverser Interviews und Reden von Mutti aber anderst in Erinnerung.



> Merkel hat zu Tsunami Zeiten nur die Prozente bei den Wahlen im Kopf gehabt.
> Wäre Baden Würtemberg in der Hand der CDU geblieben, wären die Atomkraftwerke am nächsten Tag wieder sicher gewesen.



Kein Widerspruch, aber es ist nun mal anderst gekommen in Baden Würtemberg.


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2016)

Merkel hat das gemacht, was sie machen wollte, die Verlängerung der Atomlaufzeit.
Die Lobbyisten wollten das so und für die Lobbyisten springt sie auch von der Brücke.
Dann ist das mit Japan passiert. Dumm gelaufen.
Ihr sind die Wähler weggelaufen, sowas verunsichert immer.
Also hat sie umgeschwenkt und versuchte zu retten, was noch zu retten ging. Hat nur eben nicht geklappt.
Blöd halt, dass die Regierung nun von der Atomindustrie verklagt wurde.
Klagen gegen den Atomausstieg - "Das kann den Steuerzahler noch ganz viel kosten"
Anstatt also mal einen Kurs zu halten, schlittert die Frau von einer Kehrtwende zur nächsten. 
Und daher ist alles, was sie irgendwo mal zu irgendeinem Thema gesagt hat, worin die Worte "Alternativlos" und "wir schaffen das" und "scheitert der Euro, scheitert Europa" nur bedingt als standhaft zu bezeichnen ist.

Und jetzt wieder die AfD.
Welche Wirtschaftspolitik will sie denn machen?
Wie sie die Sozialpolitik aus?
Rentensystem ändern oder so lassen?


----------



## Rolk (23. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und jetzt wieder die AfD.
> Welche Wirtschaftspolitik will sie denn machen?
> Wie sie die Sozialpolitik aus?
> Rentensystem ändern oder so lassen?



Bald sitzt die AfD in der Opposition. Spätestens dann kristallisiert sich das alles heraus.


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2016)

Damit sind die Piraten auch schon gescheitert.
Wer kein Konzept, keine Alternativen liefern kann, sondern immer nur herum stänkert und grundsätzlich gegen alles ist, wird auch keine Opposition machen. Die werden früher oder später in der Versenkung verschwinden.
Ich muss nur mal an die Schill Partei in Hamburg denken.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Partei_Rechtsstaatlicher_Offensive
Die waren plötzlich da, bekamen sogar Regierungsverantwortung -- da hat sich die CDU nicht gerade mit Ruhm bekleckert, als sie die Spinner mit ins Boot geholt haben, um regieren zu können --  und genauso schnell waren sie auch wieder weg, weil sie eben nichts gerissen haben, nur gestänkert haben.
Mag sein, dass die AfD irgendwann mal sogar in den Bundestag als Oppositionspartei einziehen kann, aber spätestens, wenn mal jemand mit denen koaliert -- und die CDU ist ja für alles offen -- wird das eine Pleite werden.


----------



## Rolk (23. Januar 2016)

Die Bundesweiten Umfrageergebnisse für AfD sehen aber schon ein "bischen" anderst aus als es bei Piraten oder  Schill Partei jemals der Fall war. Wie sich das entwickelt? Abwarten...


----------



## Ich 15 (23. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und jetzt wieder die AfD.
> Welche Wirtschaftspolitik will sie denn machen?
> Wie sie die Sozialpolitik aus?
> Rentensystem ändern oder so lassen?



Die  AfD ist aus der Sicht vieler dazu da um Parteien wie die CDU/CSU zum Umdenken zu bringen und nicht um zu regieren. Wenn Merkel bis März keinen Plan zur Bewältigung der Krise präsentieren kann wird es bei den Landtagswahlen im März in allen Ländern zweistellige Ergebnisse für die AfD geben. Spätestens dann werden sich viele in der CDU/CSU gegen Merkel stellen. Es kriselt ja jetzt schon spürbar zwischen CDU und CSU.


> Wer kein Konzept, keine Alternativen liefern kann, sondern immer nur  herum stänkert und grundsätzlich gegen alles ist, wird auch keine  Opposition machen. Die werden früher oder später in der Versenkung  verschwinden.


Nur wenn das Problem gelöst ist und nicht immer größer wird. Wenn es gelöst ist kann die AfD von mir aus auch gerne wieder verschwinden.


----------



## Rolk (23. Januar 2016)

Es krieselt in der CDU auch ohne CSU schon gewaltig, vor allem zwischen Basis und Spitze. Noch knüppelt Muttis Heiligenschein allen Widerspruch nieder, aber das muss und darf so nicht bleiben.


----------



## Rolk (23. Januar 2016)

Um noch mal auf Köln und Silvester zurück zu kommen. Nach wie vor gibt es praktisch keine Hinweise auf ominöse kriminelle Diebesbanden. Es waren einfach nur genügend Gleichgesinde am selben Ort zur gleichen Zeit.

https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/silvester-uebergriffe-bka-101.html


----------



## Verminaard (23. Januar 2016)

*Threshold*, du beschreibst die CDU als eine sprunghafte Partei, deren Entscheidungen von der Wirtschaft gepraegt sind, aber sobald es um Waehlerstimmen geht wird wild ohne Konzept in irgendeine Richtung entschieden.
Hab ich das so richtig verstanden?
Wenn ja, dann verstehe ich nicht was du jetzt genau gegen die AfD hast.
Die CDU ist eine der aelteren Parteien in Deutschland mit langer Regierungserfahrung. Genau die Partei macht anscheinend etliches nicht ganz so richtig, teilweise konzeptlos, agiert auch gegen ihre Waehler und du verlangst jetzt das die AfD sofort einiges gleich sehr viel Besser macht und mit umsetzbaren Konzepten aufwarten kann.
Das eine AfD, egal wie die Wahlen ausfallen werden, kaum in eine Regierungsbildung mit einbezogen werden, sollte klar sein.
Ich wage hier mal zu behaupten, selbst wenn AfD die staerkste Partei werden sollte, wuerden glaube ich eher alle anderen Parteien miteinander koalieren, nur das AfD nicht an die Macht kommt.
Ergo wirds, wenn ueberhaupt eine Protestwaehlerpartei, maximal eine Oppositionspartei.
Wie lange waren die Gruenen reine Oppositionspartei, ohne Chancen auf Regierungsbeteiligung?
Wie lange sind die Linken in der Opposition?
Wie genau sind die Wahlprogramme, Parteischwerpunkte und Konzepte dieser Parteien?
Wie lange gibt es oben genannte schon und wie lange die AfD?

Man muss die AfD nicht moegen, aber was deutschlandweit veranstaltet wird um eine Partei zu Diffamieren ist einfach unglaublich.




Rolk schrieb:


> Um noch mal auf Köln und Silvester zurück zu kommen.  Nach wie vor gibt es praktisch keine Hinweise auf ominöse kriminelle  Diebesbanden. Es waren einfach nur genügend Gleichgesinde am selben Ort  zur gleichen Zeit.
> 
> https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/silvester-uebergriffe-bka-101.html



Nimm aber die komplette Berichterstattung.
Was da nach und nach ans Licht kommt.
Angefangen  davon, das diese Art und Weise schon lange bekannt war, speziell das  "Antanzen"aber die Polizei angehalten war, darueber stillschweigen zu  bewahren, ueber die Salamiberichterstattung etc.
Mittlerweilen, wie  es in diesem Artikel steht, kam es in 12 Bundeslaendern zu Uebergriffen.  Kann man fast sagen bundesweit flaechendeckend.
Taeglich liest man  mehr, heute erst wieder ein Vorfall in Hannover, wo eine 13 Jaehrige von  4 Maennern bedraengt wurde, einer der zur Hilfe eilte wurde uebel  zusammengeschlagen.

Macht ja alles nix, gemessen an den Leuten die hier her gekommen sind, ist das verschwindend gering.

Anders rum: waeren die nicht hier her gekommen, wuerde es sehr viel weniger Opfer in Deutschland geben!

Dieses ganze Verharmlosen und Relativieren, ich kanns nimmer lesen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Januar 2016)

Bemerkswert finde ich immer, dass Menschen, die unsere freie und abgewogene, wenn auch tendentiell berichtende Presse als Lügenpresse bezeichnen, 
völlig blind jeden youtube Video hinterher laufen, welches die eigenen Meinung widerspielt. Diese Einstellung findet man gehäuft bei Pegidasten. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolk (23. Januar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Dieses ganze Verharmlosen und Relativieren, ich kanns nimmer lesen.



Ja, das verharmlosen und relativieren und wenn es gar nicht mehr anderst geht scheibchenweise Veröffentlichen ist schon ein feine Sache.  

Jetzt auch wieder in den Hallenbädern. Zuerst wird ganz vereinzelt in der Regionalpresse über diverse Vorfälle berichtet. Dann über die Sache in Bornheim und das auch nur, weil sich ein paar Gutmenschen darüber echauffiert haben das sich ein Regionalpolitiker getraut hat Massnahmen zu ergreifen die eigenen Leute zu schützen. Zuletzt das was schon auf den vorigen Seiten verlinkt wurde und jetzt auch in der Bild steht. Was da noch weiter kommen wird?


@interessierterUser
youtube Videos sind manchmal nicht das schlechteste, wenn es nichts anderes gibt. Den offenen Brief über Vergewaltigungsprobleme in Erstaufnahmestellen hätte ich ohne niemals mitbekommen, weil sich die Massenmedien verkniffen hatten darüber zu berichten.

Asylanten vergewaltigen Kinder und Frauen in der Gießener Erstaufnahmeeinrichtung - Kopp Online

Stattdessen wurde zu der Zeit lieber ein Vorzeigeflüchtling nach dem anderen vor die Kameras geholt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Januar 2016)

Dieses ganze Aufstacheln, ausgrenzen und schaffen einer Atmosphäre des Hasses.... Ich kann es nicht mehr lesen


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> *Threshold*, du beschreibst die CDU als eine sprunghafte Partei, deren Entscheidungen von der Wirtschaft gepraegt sind, aber sobald es um Waehlerstimmen geht wird wild ohne Konzept in irgendeine Richtung entschieden.
> Hab ich das so richtig verstanden?



Eine Partei wendet sich immer dann dem Wähler zu und beachtet ihn, wenn Wahlen anstehen.
Das ist kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal der CDU. Das machen andere Parteien auch.
Oder willst du z.B. die AfD da heraus nehmen?
Die machen doch genau das gleiche. In einigen Landtagen wird dieses Jahr gewählt und die AfD drückt populistische Sprüche heraus um Wählerstimmen zu generieren -- was natürlich auch gelingen wird, keine Frage.
Das hat die Piraten Partei damals auch geschafft. Dadurch ist sie in den Berliner Landtag eingezogen.. Konzepte hatte sie aber nicht. Ergo wird sie wieder in der Versenkungen verschwinden, obwohl das Problem der Vorratsdatenspeicherung ja nicht beendet ist.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wenn ja, dann verstehe ich nicht was du jetzt genau gegen die AfD hast.



Ich hab was gegen Parteien, die nur "hier" und "dagegen" schreien ohne wirklich mal eine brauchbare Lösung anzubieten.
Dass das Flüchtlingsproblem nicht mit der Schließung der Grenzen gelöst ist, leuchtet doch jedem 3 Jährigen ein. Der AfD aber nicht -- und der CSU auch nicht.
Jetzt müssen kurzfristig Dinge entschieden werden, um den Menschen, die hier sind, erst mal zu helfen. Dann muss die Koordination verbessert werden, damit die Kommunen und Ersthelfer nicht im Regen stehen gelassen werden.
Langfristig kann nur eine europäische Lösung das Problem wirklich angegangen werden. Da dürfen sich einzelne Staaten nicht heraus nehmen. Wer von der EU profitiert -- und das sind eine Menge Staaten -- muss sich auch mit den Problemen auseinander setzen, die so eine Staatengemeinschaft mit sich bringt.
Als die Banken den Bach hinunter gingen, waren sie alle schnell dabei und pumpten gigantische Summen ins Finanzsystem. 
Jetzt meckert jeder herum, Menschen sind halt nicht System relevant. Echt bedauerlich.
Und dauerhaft kannst du das Problem nur lösen, wenn du eine andere Wirtschaftspolitik machst und den Großkonzernen mal Schranken vorstellst. Dazu bedarf es sicher nicht die EU alleine, aber die EU könnte mal anfangen.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Die CDU ist eine der aelteren Parteien in Deutschland mit langer Regierungserfahrung. Genau die Partei macht anscheinend etliches nicht ganz so richtig, teilweise konzeptlos, agiert auch gegen ihre Waehler und du verlangst jetzt das die AfD sofort einiges gleich sehr viel Besser macht und mit umsetzbaren Konzepten aufwarten kann.



Dass die CDU kein brauchbares Konzept hat, liegt ja eigentlich nur daran, dass sie das Problem einfach aussitzen wollte. Es war schon seit längerem klar, dass die Auffanglager rund um Syrien irgendwann platzen werden und dann geht eben der Strom weiter.
Das hätte man viel früher einplanen können und sich darauf vorbereiten können.
Die Afd weiß aber inzwischen, was kommt, was gekommen ist, und was kommen wird. Ergo könnte sie mal mit einem interessanten Vorschlag kommen, der sowohl die eine Seite beleuchtet als auch die andere Seite beachtet.
Aber da kommt eben nichts, weil die AfD einfach nicht an einer Lösung interessiert ist. Die labern was von Grenzen schließen, weil das kurzfristig Entlastung bringt. Darauf bauen sie, das bringt kurzfristig Wählerstimmen.
Was danach kommt, ist der Partei völlig gleichgültig.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Das eine AfD, egal wie die Wahlen ausfallen werden, kaum in eine Regierungsbildung mit einbezogen werden, sollte klar sein.
> Ich wage hier mal zu behaupten, selbst wenn AfD die staerkste Partei werden sollte, wuerden glaube ich eher alle anderen Parteien miteinander koalieren, nur das AfD nicht an die Macht kommt.



Dei stärkste Partei?
Jetzt übertreib mal nicht.  



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ergo wirds, wenn ueberhaupt eine Protestwaehlerpartei, maximal eine Oppositionspartei.



Ja und von diesen Protestparteien gibt es und gab es schon eine Menge in Deutschland. Die Schill Partei hab ich ja als Beispiel genannt. Die Piraten Partei ist die nächste. Auch die wird demnächst wieder verschwinden.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wie lange waren die Gruenen reine Oppositionspartei, ohne Chancen auf Regierungsbeteiligung?
> Wie lange sind die Linken in der Opposition?
> Wie genau sind die Wahlprogramme, Parteischwerpunkte und Konzepte dieser Parteien?
> Wie lange gibt es oben genannte schon und wie lange die AfD?
> ...


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. Januar 2016)

*Threshold* 

  Die meisten EU-Staaten weigern sich entweder lautstark  oder im stillen Flüchtlinge in ausreichenden Mengen aufzunehmen. Und  Deutschland kann nicht alle Flüchtlinge aufnehmen. Eine große Lösung der  Flüchtlingskrise, eine die bei den Ursachen ansetzt, muss angegangen  werden, dauert aber Jahre. Zeit, die wir nicht haben. Was bleibt sind  einzig temporäre nationale Grenzschließungen und ein Umschwenken der EU  zu einer Abschottungspolitik nach australischem Vorbild. 

Wenn du  das anders siehst, dann nenne mal deine Idee. Du glaubst doch nicht,  dass Merkel doch noch einen EU-Verteilungsschlüssel durchbringt, der  dann auch effizient umgesetzt wird? Und du glaubst sicher auch nicht,  dass die Türkei die in die EU hineinströmende Flüchtlingsmenge in  absehbarere Zeit auch nur annährend auf eine für Deutschland erträgliche Summe senkt?!  o0


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2016)

Deutschland hat mehr Macht in der EU als alle anderen Staaten zusammen.
Wenn Merkel will, könnte sie mit den Fingern schnippen und alle kuschen -- also wie der Pate. 
Nur ist Merkel eine Marionette der Industrie und Banken und die wollen eben nicht, von daher machen alle, was sie wollen und es gibt keine Lösung.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dieses ganze Aufstacheln, ausgrenzen und schaffen einer Atmosphäre des Hasses.... Ich kann es nicht mehr lesen



Nein, da muss ich dir, denke ich, widersprechen. Die Atmosphere des Hasses wird dadurch geschaffen das unsere Politik unfähig ist offen mit diesen Themen umzugehen, das man lieber versucht hat alles was nur irgendwie negativ sein könnte, oder ist, klamheimlich unter den Tisch zu kehren und das Bild vom ausschließlich gebildeten, gutherzigen, dankbaren und gesetzestreuen, auf Knien rutschenden Flüchtling zu malen und den Leuten unterschieben zu wollen um damit Maßnahmen und vor allem absurde Aussagen zu rechtfertigen die jeder Realität spoteten und das sogar obwohl man es schon seit über einem Jahr teilweise wesentlich besser wusste.

Dumm ist es nur wen dieses künstliche Gebilde der Surealität dann Stück für Stück in sich zusammenfällt und rauskommt das auch unter den Flüchtlingen die üblichen schwarzen Schafe hocken, die großspurige Aussagen von "es gibt keine Obergrenze", "kein Syrer wird abgewiesen" und offene Grenzen ausnutzen um hier kriminellen Aktivitäten nachgehen zu können, oder meinen hier dann ihre absurden Ansichten und Verhaltensweisen ausleben zu können.

Und noch dümmer ist es dann für die Politik wen man das so handhabt und sich im Anschluss, nach dem aufdecken all dieser Dinge, rausstellt das man unfähig ist diese schwarzen Schafe abzuschieben, oder ihrem treiben auch nur Einhalt zu gebieten, gleichzeitig aber weiter an einer Flüchtlingspolitik der Absurdität festhält und nicht mal in der Lage ist einzugestehen das man von dem Bild das man bis dato von den Flüchtlingen gezeichnet hat milde ausgedrückt "geflunkert" hat was die Realität betrifft.
Oder welcher Politiker hat eingestanden, ok, wir haben da versucht dem Volk Fakten vorzuenthalten, dafür entschuldigen wir uns?
Das sich da plötzlich in einer breiteren Masse des Volkes Wut, Hass und Ärger breit mach, teilweise selbst bei denen die vor einigen Monaten noch wesentlich positiver gegenüber der Flüchtlingsfrage eingestellt waren, verwundert dich doch wohl nicht wirklich?
Immerhin hat die Politik ihnen, mal wieder, kräftig ins Gesicht geschwindelt, macht keine Anstalten jetzt eine Lösung anbieten zu können und benimmt sich weiterhin äußerst inkompetent was das Thema als Ganzes betrifft.

Nein, wen sich jemand hier auf die Kappe schreiben muss dafür zu sorgen das eine Atmosphäre von Hass entsteht und das immer neue Wellen schlägt dann ist das nicht primär dem Mob auf der Straße und dem Bürger zuzuschreiben sondern ehr unserer Politik, aus oben beschriebenen Gründen.


----------



## Ich 15 (23. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Deutschland hat mehr Macht in der EU als alle anderen Staaten zusammen.
> Wenn Merkel will, könnte sie mit den Fingern schnippen und alle kuschen -- also wie der Pate.


Da überschätzt du da aber ganz gehörig die Macht Deutschlands. Merkels Politik hat trifft in vielen Ländern auf wenig Gegenliebe. Selbst Länder die Merkels Politik unterstützten(Österreich und Schweden) ändern ihren Kurs. Vermutlich will es Merkel wie immer aussitzen. Sobald die Länder da unten erst mal alle ihre Grenzen schließen kommen nicht mehr so viele nach Deutschland. Dann wird sich Merkel wieder feiern lassen und es als Ergebnis ihrer tollen Politik verkaufen ohne sich die Hände schmutzig machen zu müssen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Deutschland hat mehr Macht in der EU als alle anderen Staaten zusammen.
> Wenn Merkel will, könnte sie mit den Fingern schnippen und alle kuschen -- also wie der Pate.
> Nur ist Merkel eine Marionette der Industrie und Banken und die wollen eben nicht, von daher machen alle, was sie wollen und es gibt keine Lösung.



In der Flüchtlingsangelegenheit hat Merkel die Macht leider nicht. Im  Gegenteil, Merkel ist in der Flüchtlingsfrage mittlerweile weitgehend isoliert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Januar 2016)

Die Sorge um unsere freie Kultur ist schön und gut und natürlich zu unterstützen. Der fahle Beigeschmack entsteht nur, weil jene, die jetzt am lautesten aufschreinen, bisher die letzten waren, die für Feminismus, sexuelle Offenheit und freie Gesellschaftsformen eintraten, sondern es sind tendentiell eher die verbohrten Gartenzwerge, die allen ihr spießiges Dasein aufdrücken wollen. Dieser kurze Artikel eines Deutschen zeigt, was für Ängste die Pedigasten und AfDler erzeugen.
"Tatort"-Star Fahri Yardim: "Ich habe zum ersten Mal wirklich Angst" - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und genau darauf wollen wir hier hinweisen, immer wieder. Die Flüchtlingsdebatte wird als Grund für allgemeine Ausländerfeindlichkeit genutzt und jeder ohne blonde Augen und blauen Haare ist vor den Militanten der Rechtsdeppen in Gefahr. Und das trifft Mitbürger, die über viele Generationen hier sind. Darum lehnen virle AfD und egida ab. Sie verhindern eine sachliche Disklussion. Niemand nennt Seehofer einren "Nazi", auch wenn seine Positionen alles andere als freiheitlich, weltlich offen sind. Aber genau die Art und Weise, wie auf Demontrationszügen der Rechtsdeppen mit dem Thema umgegangen wird, ist das problematische, weil pausal auch Inländer ausgrenzende.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Januar 2016)

Also ich bin gegen Feminismus, weil dieser Begriff für mich Sachen wie die Frauenqoute bezeichnet. 

Eine rechtliche Gleichstellung der Frau gibt es inzwischen, auch wenn sie viel zu spät eingeführt wurde.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Sorge um unsere freie Kultur ist schön und gut und natürlich zu unterstützen. Der fahle Beigeschmack entsteht nur, weil jene, die jetzt am lautesten aufschreinen, bisher die letzten waren, die für Feminismus, sexuelle Offenheit und freie Gesellschaftsformen eintraten, sondern es sind tendentiell eher die verbohrten Gartenzwerge, die allen ihr spießiges Dasein aufdrücken wollen. Dieser kurze Artikel eines Deutschen zeigt, was für Ängste die Pedigasten und AfDler erzeugen.
> "Tatort"-Star Fahri Yardim: "Ich habe zum ersten Mal wirklich Angst" - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Und genau darauf wollen wir hier hinweisen, immer wieder. Die Flüchtlingsdebatte wird als Grund für allgemeine Ausländerfeindlichkeit genutzt und jeder ohne blonde Augen und blauen Haare ist vor den Militanten der Rechtsdeppen in Gefahr. Und das trifft Mitbürger, die über viele Generationen hier sind.



Ja und wer hat diesen Schreihälsen in die Karten gespielt? Weshalb können die den nun sagen, seht ihr wir hatten recht? Weil man vorher so getan hat als wären sämtliche Sorgen und Mahnungen völlig aus der Luft gegriffen, als gäbe es keine Menschen die die aktuelle Flüchtlingspolitik ausnützen und sich hier wie Urzeitmenschen benehmen, als gäbe es keine Kriminellen die sich den Flüchtlingsstatus ausnützen würden um hier ihre kriminelle Energie ausleben zu können, als sei jeder der nur einen realistischen Umgang mit dieser Thematik angemahnt hat gleich ein Rechter Hetzer und Rassist!
All das beflügelt und vertuscht von unserer Politik, um "Flüchtlinge zu schützen", um keine "Ressentiments" zu schüren.

Was hat man erreicht? Das Gegenteil! Die Leute sind sauer, verärgert und wütend darüber wieder mal für dumm verkauft worden zu sein, was jeder halbwegs gebildete Mensch schon vorher wusste das das Bild was Medien und Politik am Anfang über Monate gezeichnet haben an den Haaren herbeigezogen ist.

Man begeht schon wieder ehnliche Fehler wie in den 30er Jahren des letzten Jahrhunderts. Etwas was nicht sein darf existiert einfach nicht und wird heruntergespielt, oder gar vertuscht, statt mit offenen Karten zu spielen, die Thematik ernst zu nehmen und sich den Realitäten entsprechend zu verhalten.

Jetzt da die Stimmung kippt, da versucht man das in den Brunnen gefallene Kind noch irgendwie zu "retten", da tut man in der Politik plötzlich so als hätte man vorher von nichts eine Ahnung gehabt und würde selbstredend jetzt entsrechende Schritte unterstützen, während unsere große Reichsmerkel stur wie ein Maultier aber ihren Kurs des aussitzens beibehält, bis in den Untergang, das Chaos, oder die Probleme welche da auch immer noch kommen mögen.

Wer nicht will das Rattenfänger die Ratten fangen, der muss halt was mehr bieten als die Köder der Rattenfänger und dafür arbeiten das die Ratten nicht hinterher laufen. Wer nur zuschaut und die Ratten auch noch bestärkt in die Falle zu laufen der braucht sich nicht beschweren und wundern wen die Rattenfänger am Ende gewinnen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (23. Januar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ja, das verharmlosen und relativieren und wenn es gar nicht mehr anderst geht scheibchenweise Veröffentlichen ist schon ein feine Sache.
> 
> Jetzt auch wieder in den Hallenbädern. Zuerst wird ganz vereinzelt in der Regionalpresse über diverse Vorfälle berichtet. Dann über die Sache in Bornheim und das auch nur, weil sich ein paar Gutmenschen darüber echauffiert haben das sich ein Regionalpolitiker getraut hat Massnahmen zu ergreifen die eigenen Leute zu schützen. Zuletzt das was schon auf den vorigen Seiten verlinkt wurde und jetzt auch in der Bild steht. Was da noch weiter kommen wird?
> 
> ...


Es tut mir leid aber den Koop Verlag als Quelle anzugeben, ist wie den Papst zum Thema Gleichgeschlechtliche Ehe zu befragen. 

Beides Sinnlos.


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Da überschätzt du da aber ganz gehörig die Macht Deutschlands. Merkels Politik hat trifft in vielen Ländern auf wenig Gegenliebe. Selbst Länder die Merkels Politik unterstützten(Österreich und Schweden) ändern ihren Kurs. Vermutlich will es Merkel wie immer aussitzen. Sobald die Länder da unten erst mal alle ihre Grenzen schließen kommen nicht mehr so viele nach Deutschland. Dann wird sich Merkel wieder feiern lassen und es als Ergebnis ihrer tollen Politik verkaufen ohne sich die Hände schmutzig machen zu müssen.



Merkel hat den europäischen Staaten die Sparpolitik vorgegeben. Griechenland wurde so kaputt gespart.
Wenn das nicht Macht ist, was dann?

Wie gesagt, die Finanzwelt hatte ein Interesse daran. An den Menschen hat die Finanzwelt kein Interesse, daher ist das heute so, wie es eben ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Januar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also ich bin gegen Feminismus, weil dieser Begriff für mich Sachen wie die Frauenqoute bezeichnet.
> 
> Eine rechtliche Gleichstellung der Frau gibt es inzwischen, auch wenn sie viel zu spät eingeführt wurde.


Wegen einer zu diskutierenden Sache, der Quotenregelung, die ebenso kontrovers zwischen Feministen diskutiert wirst, lehnt Du es also komplett ab, über gesellschaftliche Benachteiligungen und Rollenverständnis zu diskutieren und Missstände zu ändern? Lass mich raten, Du bist männlich, weiss, heterosexuell sowie ohne Behinderung, und verstehst gar nicht, was Menschen damit meinen, dass sie ausgegrenzt werden, weil es doch juristisch (Deiner Meinung nach) keine Benachteligungen gibt.  Wo sollen wir anfangen, wiewviele Stunden der Weiterbildung möchtest Du, damit Dir die Augen aufgehen?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> ....Wer nicht will das Rattenfänger die  Ratten fangen, der muss halt was mehr bieten als die Köder der  Rattenfänger und dafür arbeiten das die Ratten nicht hinterher laufen.  ...


Richtig, es gibt beide, die Ratten und die Rattenfänger.  Rattenfänger, oder allgemeiner das Ausnutzen der Dummen wird es in  freien Gesellschaften immer geben. Das ist Teil des Kapitalismus.  Dagegen setzt man Bildung. Frag mich bitte nicht, wer seit Jahrzehnten  CDU wählt? Das ist mir ein Rätsel, aber die Menschen bekommen, was sie  gewählt haben.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Januar 2016)

Der Feminismus ist gegen die gesellschaftliche Gleichbehandlung der Geschlechter.
Niemand der für Gleichheit aller steht nimmt den Namen einer Partei an. 
Missstände ansprechen macht man als vernünftiger Mensch sowieso. 
Aber ist es denn fair, dass Männer zu gewissen Zeiten nicht ins Schwimmbad dürfen, einen Job wegen einer Quote nicht bekommen oder auf einem Parkplatz nicht parken dürfen, weil sie männlich sind?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Januar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Feminismus ist gegen die gesellschaftliche Gleichbehandlung der Geschlechter.


Wie kommst Du auf Die Idee? Wo gibt es gesellschaftliche Gleichbehandlung der Geschlechter?
Du scheinst wirklich nicht zu bemerken, welche extremen Unterschiede im Verhalten den beiden
Geschlechtern entgegen gebracht werden.  Beginne einfach mal damit, Dich selber zu beobachten, 
was Du von Freundinnen erwartest, wie Du mit ihnen redest und Dich ihnen gegenüber verhälst
und wie es bei Freunden aussieht. Reflexion ist der Beginn von allem.

Es geht doch schon damit los, dass jeder hier in diesem Forum pauschal als Mann angesprochen wird.
Das ist niedlich, Du kannst den Leuten auch sagen, dass Du weiblich bist, trotzdem wird es ignoriert.
Das ist völlig irrelevant, es zeigt aber plakativ, wie weiter Teile der Gesellschaft Frauen pauschal
Fachwissen absprechen. In arbeite zur Zeit als Ingenieurin, besuche ich Kunden oder Lieferanten
und nehme einen jungen Diplomanten mit, wen glaubst Du, fragen diese Gartenzwerge von Deppen
zu fachlichen Dingen? Ich höre mir die Dilettanten dann in Ruhe an und fillitiere sie hinterher in Ruhe,.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber ist es denn fair, dass Männer zu gewissen  Zeiten nicht ins Schwimmbad dürfen, einen Job wegen einer Quote nicht  bekommen oder auf einem Parkplatz nicht parken dürfen, weil sie männlich  sind?


Es wäre fair, wenn Männer aufhören würden, Frauen zu vergewaltigen und wie ein Stück Fleisch zu
behandeln. Das geht in Saunen schon los mit widerlichen sexistisch aufdringlichen Blicken. Ja, die Quote
lehne ich auch ab, aber wo ist jetzt das Problem? Viele Generationen lang bekamen Frauen keine 
Job, egal wie gut sie waren, weil bornierte Deppen ihnen die Fähigkeiten absprachen. Jetzt steigt 
langsam der Frauenanteil und die Arbeitgeber bemerken die Vorteile. Dumm für die Männer, die
immer häufiger in der Arbeitslosigkeit schlummern, weil Frauen langsam, auch ganz ohne Quote,
Jobs bekommen.

Der Frauenparkplatz ist für Dich ein Problem? Schön beleuchtet und nahe am Eingang. Warum, wohl?
Kämpfe nicht gegen Frauenparkplätze, sondern kämpfe gegen die Vergewaltiger in Deinem Freundes
und Beklanntenkreius. Sage denen ins Gesicht, dass sie riesige Arschlöcher sind und und hört nicht
weg, wenn jemand wieder Gewalt gegen Frauen verharmlost. Dann brauchen wir auch keine Frauen-
parkplätze


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> oder auf einem Parkplatz nicht parken dürfen, weil sie männlich sind?



Wie oft werden Männer Opfer sexuellere Gewalt und wie oft werden Frauen Opfer sexueller Gewalt?
Mich stört es nicht, wenn es Frauenparkplätze in Tiefgaragen gibt.

Ich hatte mich mal beschwert, weil es Mutter und Kind Parkplätze bei Supermärkten gibt.
Inzwischen sind das Eltern und Kind Parkplätze. 

Wie steht eigentlich die AfD zu Homosexualität? Weiß ich jetzt gar nicht. Gibt es dazu Bekenntnisse?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hatte mich mal beschwert, weil es Mutter und Kind Parkplätze bei Supermärkten gibt.
> Inzwischen sind das Eltern und Kind Parkplätze.


Dann schau Dir mal an, welche Säcke OHNE Kinder diese Plätze in der Regel belegen?  Sind es weibliche oder männliche Fahrer?

Die männlichen Egoisten schaffen es nicht, sich selber Freiräume für sich durch Emenzipation zu schaffen. Männer schränken
sich gegenseitig extrem ein und normieren sich erheblich stärker, als es mit Frauen geschieht. Und was machen diese Deppen
dagegen?  Anstatt für ihre eigene Verwirklich gegen andere Männer zu kämpfen, wollen sie wieder auf Frauen herumtrampeln.

Darum ist es so pervers, wenn sich Pergidasten und AfDler, die häufig extrem gegen Gleichberechtigung argumentieren, die
Flüchtlinge für vermeindliche Einschränkung der Frauen missbrauchen. Das ist ein durchschaubares uns widerliches Manöver.
Das betrifft natürlcih nicht alle, aber man hört es sehr oft. Rechtsdeppen halt...


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann schau Dir mal an, welche Säcke OHNE Kinder diese Plätze in der Regel belegen?  Sind es weibliche oder männliche Fahrer?



Gemischt, nehme ich mal an. Ich bin zu selten im Supermarkt, um das tatsächlich beurteilen zu können.
Was ich so bemerke, wenn ich mal da bin ist, dass teilweise die Parkplätze tatsächlich leer sind.
Dann parken da welche. Allerdings kann ich anhand des Autos natürlich nicht sagen, ob da jetzt eine junge Familie, ein Rentner oder ein Mann im mittleren Alter parkt.
Interessanter Weise sind die Behinderten Parkplätze aber eher belegt, gerade zum Wochenende hin, wenns sowieso voll ist.
Ich renn da jetzt aber nicht hin und drohe mit der Polizei, wenn sich da jemand hinstellt, der da nicht hingehört. Ich weiß, dass die Politesse regelmäßig vorbeikommt und Strafzettel verteilt. Wer also öfters da mal steht, wird irgendwann erwischt werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Januar 2016)

Neue schöne Sau, die durch die Stadt getrieben wird:
Freiburg: Flüchtlinge dürfen nicht mehr in Clubs - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Als wenn Clubs jemals in nenneswertem Umfang ganz pauschal Ausländer rein gelassen hätten. Wenn man als
türkisch Aussehender bei uns irgendwo rein will, klappt das nur in Begleitung mit "weißen". Das ist extrem widerlich.
Aber es nennt sich Hausrecht. Ich kenne genug ehemalige Kommilitonen, die ohne Ende massive Ausgrenzung
erfahren haben. Wir schaffen damit eine zwei Klassengesellschaft und wundern uns, warum sich Menschen nicht
integrieren, denen wir gar keine Chance geben, überhaupt zu verstehen, wie hier gelebt wird.


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. Januar 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Da überschätzt du da aber ganz gehörig die Macht Deutschlands. Merkels Politik hat trifft in vielen Ländern auf wenig Gegenliebe. Selbst Länder die Merkels Politik unterstützten(Österreich und Schweden) ändern ihren Kurs. Vermutlich will es Merkel wie immer aussitzen. Sobald die Länder da unten erst mal alle ihre Grenzen schließen kommen nicht mehr so viele nach Deutschland. Dann wird sich Merkel wieder feiern lassen und es als Ergebnis ihrer tollen Politik verkaufen ohne sich die Hände schmutzig machen zu müssen.



Da bahnt sich schon etwas in diese Richtung an. 

Mazedonien: Frontstaat gegen Flüchtlinge - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Dennisth (23. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Neue schöne Sau, die durch die Stadt getrieben wird:
> Freiburg: Flüchtlinge dürfen nicht mehr in Clubs - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Als wenn Clubs jemals in nenneswertem Umfang ganz pauschal Ausländer rein gelassen hätten. Wenn man als
> ...



Hmm fassen wir kurz zusammen:
- An Silvester in Köln und anderen Städten wurden Frauen massiv von "afrikanisch" aussehenden Männern belästigt und betatscht
- Reaktion darauf von der Regierung: "Eine Armlänge Abstand" halten, Diskussionen darüber warum es so gekommen ist und wie man das verhindern kann.
- Bekanntmachung das die Kriminalität der "Flüchtlinge" extra nicht veröffentlicht wurde. 
- Reaktion der Bürger: Angst, Besorgnis und die Suche nach einem Schuldigen und eines Auswegs
- "Rechte" Parteien bekommen immer mehr Zustimmung
- Die AfD und andere Parteien werden von der kommenden TV Debatte ausgeladen, weil die Politiker "Angst" haben.

Was soll man da als Bürger denn denken?
Von den so gepriesenen "Fachkräften" und alles handzarmen "Flüchtlingen" ist die Mehrheit, 80+ %, auf Sozialhilfe angewiesen. Die anderen EU Länder haben dicht gemacht und unsere Mutti macht nichts außer es aussitzen. 

Tja dazu kommt noch, dass die Erfahrung in Clubs zeigt, dass "Ausländer" in einer Disco öfters Ärger machen als "Einheimische" und jetzt kommt hier eine Frau die sich "*interessierterUser*"  nennt, meckert das man in der IT-Welt davon ausgeht das ein überwiegender Teil der Menschen männlich ist, obwohl sie selber einen männlichen Namen besitzt. 

Was soll man dazu sagen? Die Club-Besitzer haben recht. Wenn die nur eine bestimme Gruppe rein lassen wollen ist es ihr gutes Recht und wenn ich so miterlebe wie sich unsere netten ausländischen Mitbürger so aufführen sind die es selber Schuld. 

Natürlich fallen auch einige darunter die nichts dafür können. Das ist dann halt Pech. Wir "Deutsche" werden auch bei jeder kleinen Kritik an Ausländern direkt als Nazis beschimpft und da wundert man sich dann, dass wir im Gegenzug nicht die beste Meinung von einigen "Personen" haben?

Natürlich spielt der aktuelle Kurs der Regierung und die ganzen "Skandale" den "Rechten" Parteien in die Hände, aber ich frage dich mal: WEN sollen wir denn sonst wählen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. Januar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Da habt ihr beide Recht.
> Wer vor Krieg flüchtet, der ist froh, wenn er im Nachbarland in einem Lager mit mehreren Tausend Anderen unterkommt, wo man schlafen kann ohen Angst haben zu müssen, dass in der Nacht eine Bombe einschlägt...



Dem ist so. Und was macht jemand, nachdem er monatelang in so einem Lager gesessen hat, froh wenn er genug zu Essen bekommt und offensichtlich damit konfrontiert, dass er in den nächsten 10, 20 Jahren oder länger (man gucke sich die Palästinenischen Flüchtlingslager rund um Israel an) nichts anderes wird tun können, als in dem Lager zu sitzen und hoffen, dass die Versorgung nicht einfach eingestellt wird (wie Lybien) oder dass die unzureichende Infrastruktur spätestens im Winter oder nach dem nächsten Unwetter kollabiert und er an Kälte oder Krankdheit krepiert?
Eben: Er geht woanders hin. Der Ausdruck "Kriegsflüchtling" erzielt da zugegebenermaßen nur die halbe Geschichte. Bessere wäre "Kriegsflüchtling auf der Suche nach einer neuen Heimat". Der Krieg war der Grund, sein bisheriges Leben aufzugeben - jetzt sucht man ein neues. Und wenn man nichts hat, als das was man am Körper trägt, kann man genauso gut in der Türkei, in Griechenland oder in Deutschland suchen. Mit dem Unterschied dass man in Deutschland wesentlich bessere Chancen auf eine erfolgreiche Suche hat. Also suchen diejenigen, die sich die Reise leisten können, hier.




aloha84 schrieb:


> Das ist mal ehrlich gesagt auch nicht so einfach.
> Wir haben hier mehrere Syrer mit Bachelor Abschlüssen....Studienzeit zwischen 1 und 2 Jahren, deren Bachelor ist nach unseren Standarts nicht zu vergleichen.



Es geht nicht nur um Studiengänge. Für jeden zweiten Beruf, der älter als 20 Jahre ist und mehr als 1-2 Monate Einarbeitung erfordert, gibt es in Deutschland eine Ausbildung und zwar meist eine vorgeschriebene. Und fast immer gibt es die nur als Block. Es gibt keinen Möglichkeit für jemandem, der fast oder gar alle Kenntnisse hat, die für dieses Berufsbild vorgeschrieben sind, dem Beruf nachzugehen, ohne vorher die gesamte Ausbildung zu durchlaufen.
Zugegebenermaßen kann man nicht verlangen, dass Deutschland Äquivalenzlisten für alle Formen von Handwerkern, Bürofachkräften, etc. aus allen Ländern der Welt pflegt. Aber meines Wissens nach ist es nicht einmal möglich, sich zu Prüfungen anzumelden oder gar Kursmaterial anzugucken, ohne die gesamte Ausbildung zu durchlaufen. D.h. du hast immer wieder Fälle, wo jemand 10+ Jahre in einem Beruf hat, für den er in Deutschland eine bestimmte Prüfung bestehen muss und du verlangst von dieser Person, dass sie mindestens 3 Jahre die Schulbank drückt (i.d.R. dann eher mehr, weil derjenige zuvor alle deutschen Beamtenausdrücke lernen muss, selbst wenn die in der Praxis keiner kennt, weil er sonst nicht ins zweite Lehrjahr kommt), ehe er überhaupt versuchen kann diese Prüfung abzulegen.
Man stelle sich vor, ein Deutscher dürfte im Ausland erst Autofahren, nachdem er dort einen Führerschein gemacht hat - den er aber erst machen darf, nachdem er vier Jahre in der dortigen Grundschule war um sicherzustellen, dass er auch alle Verkehrsschilder lesen kann.




DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ich dachte ehrlich hier geht es um Pegida Afd etc.
> 
> Aber seit mehreren Seiten geht es nur noch um Flüchtlinge. Also sollte dieser Thread geschlossen werden.



In einem Teil der Post geht es zwar nur darum, diffamierende Vorurteile gegenüber Muslimen zu verbreiten, dem eigenen Rassismus zu frönen oder allgemein gegen Ausländer zu hetzen, aber in vielen auch um Flüchtlingspolitik. Und das ist gerade DAS Thema der AFD. (Auch wenn nicht einmal deren Anhänger wissen, was die AFD in dieser Sache unternehmen möchte, wie hier im Thread zu sehen war.)




Rolk schrieb:


> Um noch mal auf Köln und Silvester zurück zu kommen. Nach wie vor gibt es praktisch keine Hinweise auf ominöse kriminelle Diebesbanden. Es waren einfach nur genügend Gleichgesinde am selben Ort zur gleichen Zeit.



Wurde eigentlich überhaupt schon Anklage gegen irgendwen erhoben? Oder sucht die Polizei weiterhin nur nach den "nordafrikanischen" Verdächtigen aus den presse-verbreiteten Zeugenaussage-Vorlagen?




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bemerkswert finde ich immer, dass Menschen, die unsere freie und abgewogene, wenn auch tendentiell berichtende Presse als Lügenpresse bezeichnen,
> völlig blind jeden youtube Video hinterher laufen, welches die eigenen Meinung widerspielt. Diese Einstellung findet man gehäuft bei Pegidasten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Das ist die gleiche Unlogik, die auch hinter AFD-Wahlergebnisse & Co stecken:
(0. Personen konsumieren unreflektiert Medien und wählen unreflektiert Politiker)
1. Im Zuge eines Ereignisses kommt erweisen sich konsumierte Medien/gewählte Politiker als unzureichend.
2. Diese Feststellung wird pauschal auf alle etablierten Medien/gewählte Politiker übertragen.
3. Eine Gegnergruppierung (i.d.R. eine, die die unzufriedene Person irgendwie als positiv hervorhebt, also z.B. "besorgte Bürger" lobt) zu etablierten Medien/gewählten Politikern gilt fortan als "richtig" (wiederum ohne Beachtung deren tatsächlicher Eigenschaften)

Das ist übrigens nicht auf das rechte Spektrum beschränkt. Auch die Linke wird oft von Leuten gewählt, die keine Ahnung von deren außen- wirtschafts- oder umweltpolitischen Kompetenzen haben und denen es nur darum geht, dass die Linke gegen die (enttäuschende) SPD ist. Und außerhalb von Politik und Medien haben wir bekanntermaßen eine gewisse Gruppe von Jugendlichen, die auf Ablehnung durch die Mehrheitsgesellschaft mit brennender Unterstützung des Islamismus reagieren.

Kleinmaßstäbliches Äquivalent ist dieser Thread hier, in dem haufenweise nur haufenweise "gegen XYZ" zu "für ABC" führt (ohne über ABC nachzudenken oder zu wissen, wofür ABC ist), sondern in dem auch pauschal Leuten, die sich "gegen DEF" äußern pauschal unterstellt wird, dass sie "für UVW" wären.
Leider scheint ein viel zu großer Teil unserer Gesellschaft zu blöd zu sein, um außerhalb von Dichotomien zu denken - aus denen unsere Welt nun einmal nicht mehr besteht.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du auf Die Idee? Wo gibt es gesellschaftliche Gleichbehandlung der Geschlechter?



Ich glaube, ihm geht es nicht um den Ist-Zustand, sondern um die Ziele sogenannter Feminist(inn)en. Da gebe ich ihm durchaus recht: Zumindest der die öffentliche Diskussion prägende Teil dieser (heterogenen) Strömung beschränkt sein Maßnahmenpaket fast ausschließlich auf frauenfördernde/männerbenachteiligende Ausgleichsmaßnahmen. Es wird oft nicht an Gleichstellung, sondern an Gegendiskriminierung gearbeitet. (Besonders toll für Intersexuelle...) Und das zeigt sich eben auch schön an Begriffen wir "Feminist/in", "Frauenbeauftragte"(i.d.R. ohne "(-r)"...), "Mutter...", etc. .
(Wobei ich damit, im Gegensatz zu Genderadvokaten, kein Problem mit solchen Ausdrücken habe, solange dahinter eine neutrale Gleichstellungspolitik steht. Was aber all zu oft tatsächlich nicht der Fall ist.)




Threshold schrieb:


> Wie oft werden Männer Opfer sexuellere Gewalt und wie oft werden Frauen Opfer sexueller Gewalt?
> Mich stört es nicht, wenn es Frauenparkplätze in Tiefgaragen gibt.



Zumindest kann man an denen gut ablesen, wie weit es mit dem Vorurteilsabbau vor Ort ist. In den meisten Fällen haben sie die Breite von Familien/Behindertenparkplätzen...


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Zumindest kann man an denen gut ablesen, wie weit es mit dem Vorurteilsabbau vor Ort ist. In den meisten Fällen haben sie die Breite von Familien/Behindertenparkplätzen...



Die Frau von heute fährt ja auch einen Audi Q7 und der braucht halt Platz. 
[wenn ich nicht irre, wurden auch einige Behindertenparkplätze in Frauenparkplätze umgewandelt]


----------



## Sparanus (23. Januar 2016)

@interessierterUser
Jeder wird als Mann angesprochen, warum wohl? 
DER User
Das ist halt so gekommen, es wäre ineffizient jetzt alles zu ändern. Die direkte Ansprache im Forum ist ja eh ungeschlechtlich. 

Das verschiedene Verhalten, Nachwirkungen einer vergangenen Zeit. Sowas legt sich automatisch. 
Meine Freundinnen behandel ich eigentlich wie meine Freunde, nur dass die Freundinnen von sich aus mit einer Umarmung angekommen und nicht mit einem Handschlag. 
Unterschied ja, Problem nein. 

Männer behandeln Frauen wie ein Stück Fleisch, ganz tolle einseitige Meinung. 
Hast wohl noch nie mitbekommen, dass Frauen Männer auch auf den Arsch starren, große Augen bekommen wenn man(n) ein Sixpack haben etc
Ist das etwa nicht sexistisch? 

Viele Generation bekamen Frauen keinen Job, ja das hatte aber viele Gründe die nahezu alle verschwunden sind. 
Frauen haben keine Vorteile gegenüber Männern, andersrum aber auch nicht. 

Und jetzt wirfst du mir vor, dass ich Vergewaltiger im Bekanntenkreis habe. 
Hier verharmlost niemand Gewalt gegen Frauen. 

Wir sind im Jahr 2016, du hast scheinbar verpasst was sich in den letzten 100 Jahren getan hat. 
Du stellst Männer unter Generalverdacht, das ist nicht objektiv das ist dämlich und spricht nicht dafür dich in der Hinsicht ernstzunehmen.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Richtig, es gibt beide, die Ratten und die Rattenfänger.  Rattenfänger, oder allgemeiner das Ausnutzen der Dummen wird es in  freien Gesellschaften immer geben. Das ist Teil des Kapitalismus.  Dagegen setzt man Bildung. Frag mich bitte nicht, wer seit Jahrzehnten  CDU wählt? Das ist mir ein Rätsel, aber die Menschen bekommen, was sie  gewählt haben.



Du kannst Menschen mit Bildung vollpumpen bis ihnen der Schädel platzt, Wissen nützt dir nichts wen du nicht in der Lage bist das Wissen auch anzuwenden und selbständig zu denken und daran scheitert es beim größten Teil der Menschheit augenscheinlich.
Der generelle Bildungsstand, nur mal für Deutschland, ist so hoch wie noch nie, trotzdem wird hier Politik betrieben und werden hier Entscheidungen gefällt da möchte man öfters mal gerne einen Heulkrampf bekommen.

Es gab früher mal eine Zeit da war ich überzeugt davon das jeder Mensch selbständiges Denken, ehnlich wie das Wissen aus Büchern, lernen könnte, heute bin ich mir da nicht mehr so sicher.
Ich glaube bald daran das selbständiges Denken /Abstrahieren etwas ist was man nicht lernen kann, das kann man, oder wird es nie können. Anders ausgedrückt ich bin mir da nicht mehr so sicher ob es nicht doch etwas erbliches ist...


----------



## Two-Face (23. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich glaube bald daran das selbständiges Denken /Abstrahieren etwas ist was man nicht lernen kann, das kann man, oder wird es nie können. Anders ausgedrückt ich bin mir da nicht mehr so sicher ob es nicht doch etwas erbliches ist...


Eine Frage der Erziehung und des persönlichen Umfeldes.
Man kann nicht alles einfach auf vererbte Dummheit oder ähnliches abschieben - wenn bestimmte Leute bei identischem Erbgut unter anderen Umständen aufgewachsen wären, hätten sie womöglich eine ganz Lebenslaufbahn eingeschlagen.^^

Die Bayern z.B., wählen überwiegend nicht etwa deshalb die CSU, weil sie nicht "abstrahieren" oder "selbstständig denken" können, sondern weil ihnen das seit jeher die vorherige Generation eingebläut hat.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Januar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Eine Frage der Erziehung und des persönlichen Umfeldes.
> Man kann nicht alles einfach auf vererbte Dummheit oder ähnliches abschieben - wenn bestimmte Leute bei identischem Erbgut unter anderen Umständen aufgewachsen wären, hätten sie womöglich eine ganz Lebenslaufbahn eingeschlagen.^^
> 
> Die Bayern z.B., wählen überwiegend nicht etwa deshalb die CSU, weil sie nicht "abstrahieren" oder "selbstständig denken" können, sondern weil ihnen das seit jeher die vorherige Generation eingebläut hat.



Mein Vater hat mir immer wieder eingebleut mich anderen gegenüber nicht politisch zu äußern, trotzdem mache ich es, das kann also kaum ein in Stein gemeißelter Faktor sein der eine Erklärung dafür wäre.


----------



## Jimiblu (23. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:
			
		

> Es gab früher mal eine Zeit da war ich überzeugt davon das jeder Mensch selbständiges Denken, ehnlich wie das Wissen aus Büchern, lernen könnte, heute bin ich mir da nicht mehr so sicher.
> Ich glaube bald daran das selbständiges Denken /Abstrahieren etwas ist was man nicht lernen kann, das kann man, oder wird es nie können. Anders ausgedrückt ich bin mir da nicht mehr so sicher ob es nicht doch etwas erbliches ist...



Ehrliches Wissen aus Büchern 
Selbstständiges Denken hat doch nichts mit dem Medium zu tun, aus dem man etwas lernt. Das selbstständige Denken bedeutet doch, die Quelle nach Wahrheits-/Informationsgehalt bewerten zu können. 
Wenn nicht durch lernen auf verschiedenste Weise, wie sonst soll man selbstständiges Denken / Abstrahieren lernen? Durch abwarten, dadurch dass einem die Erleuchtung von selbst irgendwann kommt? Man lernt aus Erfahrung, man lernt durch Handeln, durch die Entscheidung nicht zu handeln (was ja auch handeln ist, zumindest theoretisch). 
Aber sicher nicht durch irgendwelche ererbten Weisheiten.


----------



## Two-Face (23. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mein Vater hat mir immer wieder eingebleut mich anderen gegenüber nicht politisch zu äußern, trotzdem mache ich es, das kann also kaum ein in Stein gemeißelter Faktor sein der eine Erklärung dafür wäre.


...und ich bin in einem - teilweise - sehr religiösem Umfeld aufgewachsen, trotzdem bin ich Atheist.

Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass es ernsthaft "dumme" Menschen gibt (außer eben die, bei denen man es medizinisch wirklich nachweisen kann); wenn ich mir mal ansehe, wie viele Leute heute hinter der Kasse hocken und was die sonst hätten erreichen können, denke ich, dass überwiegend die Umstände ihrer Jugend, insbesondere frühen Kindheit dafür veranwortlich waren - bringst du einem Menschen nicht schon relativ früh bei, dass richtiger Lohn ohne eigenes Zutun nicht zustande kommt, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass er später mal Buletten brutzelt, schon mal größer.

Lernt ein Bayer nicht, dass F.J. Strauß überwiegend ein korrupter, arroganter Maximalkonservativer war, so wird er auch weiterhin die CSU wählen, denn Horst Seehofer ist in weiten Teilen heute das, was Strauß früher verkörpert hat.


----------



## Amon (23. Januar 2016)

ohne Worte

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-BCrL8kDRdI


----------



## Jimiblu (23. Januar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:
			
		

> Ich persönlich glaube nicht, dass es ernsthaft "dumme" Menschen gibt (außer eben die, bei denen man es medizinisch wirklich nachweisen kann)



Ich glaube auch nicht, dass es "natürlich dumme" Menschen gibt.
Wenn wir anfingen über dumme Menschen zu reden, müssten wir uns ja erst mal auf eine der vielen verschiedenen Intelligenzdefinitionen einigen  wie sonst soll man es sonst medizinisch (ich würde eher empirisch bevorzugen) nachweisen


----------



## Threshold (23. Januar 2016)

Bildung ist aber auch nicht gleich Bildung. Es kommt immer darauf an, welchen Einfluss dein Umfeld hat.
Die Leute, die die Flugzeuge in die Twin Towers geflogen haben, waren ja nicht dumm, immerhin haben die studiert. Trotzdem waren die offenbar leicht zu beeinflussen.


----------



## Woohoo (23. Januar 2016)

> Feminismus



Janice Fiamengo ist eine Professorin aus Canada, die sich gegen die  Unterdrückung durch die, teils radikale, Feminismus Bewegung ausspricht. 
In dem Video trifft sie die Feministen an empfindlicher Stelle mit ihren Behauptungen  und sorgt für viel Aufregung. 

Ein sehr interessantes Video das einen kleinen Einblick in  den ideologischen Wahnsinn des Feminismus gibt. ("rape culture", "safe spaces on campus", feminist double standards )

Vortrag:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stP_99kfOKA

Fragen aus dem Publikum (hard to watch  feminists get triggered):

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BU-iOGRqUdg


Pro Frauenparkplätze btw /


----------



## Framinator (23. Januar 2016)

Grenzen hoch es wird Deutsches Recht gebrochen. Die Einwanderer kommen aus sicheren Drittstaaten. Und was soll das mit den "Fachkräften"? Die wenigen ziehen wir noch ab (Syrien oder aus Afrika) obwohl Deutschland mehr als genug hat. Merkt ihr was ich meine?

Frau Merkel bricht Gesetze und verhält sich wie eine Monarchin. Das geht nicht! Der Verfassungsschutz gibt mir Recht. Die Frau gehört hinter Gitter. Da gibts nichts zu diskutieren!

So geht das nicht und es regt mich unheimlich auf.


----------



## Husalah (23. Januar 2016)

Vielleicht mal einen Schritt weiterdenken, warum sie so etwas völlig "Irrationales" (Aus Sicht der Bevölkerung, was sich aber nicht mit ihren Motiven decken muss, und offensichtlich auch nicht ihr Maßstab ist) durchpeitscht. Emotionalität würde ich aufgrund ihres Lebensweges und soweit man davon ihre Persönlichkeit ableiten kann auch ausschließen.  Welche Dinge geschehen und werden in naher Zukunft passieren, für die dann keine Beachtung geschenkt werden, weil sich das Volk im Gegenseitigen und Zerfleischen von allen möglichen Asylbewerbern ergeht. 
Aufregen tut mich auch vieles, aber vor allem das die Menschen in der Masse so einfach Manipulierbar sind und sich in den ewig selben Konflikten und Mustern verzettelt und damit den Menschen immer wieder in die Karten spielt, aber davon ausgeht sie würde etwas ändern weil sie ja plötzlich so aktiv geworden sind (AfD und ihr Zulauf ist an dieser Stelle ein gutes Beispiel) 

Solange hier kein Hinterfragen der eigenen "Werte" und Denkstrukturen geschieht, wird sich genau garnichts ändern und sich "Das Volk" immer weiter einbilden ihren Willen durchsetzen zu wollen, indem es doch immer nur Reaktionär auf Entwicklungen reagiert.  Humor ist übrigens hilfreich, so kann man es wenigstens ertragen einem Haufen Postmoderner Flöhe (vielleicht mal Google bemühen falls man diesen Terminus nicht versteht) dabei zuzusehen sich selber und in der Gruppe der selben Ethnie oder politischen Einstellung überragende Fähigkeiten gegenüber anderen Menschen zuzuschreiben.


----------



## Framinator (23. Januar 2016)

Die Frau ist nicht zurechnungsfähig. Sie bricht Gesetze und will diese beugen. Ja, wo leben wir denn eigentlich? Ein Staat ohne Grenzen ist kein Staat! Die Frau muss eingesperrt werden.

Da gibts kein wenn und aber. Es gelten immer noch Deutsche Gesetze!

Ich bin immer noch Stolz darauf hier geboren zu sein und ich hab Panik das diese Frau alles kaputtmacht!


----------



## Verminaard (24. Januar 2016)

Noch so eine Sache die diversen Leuten in die Haende spielt:
Betreiber des "Gästehaus Moabit" gekündigt: Wohnungslose müssen raus, Flüchtlinge sollen rein - Berlin - Tagesspiegel

Seltsamerweise haben doch genau Rechte (Extreme?) vor solchen Sachen gewarnt und Befuerchtungen gehabt.
Wurde natuerlich wie immer abgetan als Hirngespinste etc.

Ich verstehe nicht wie man als Eigentuemer solche Entscheidungen treffen kann. Das hier wieder mal irgendwelchen Gruppen in die Haende gespielt wird, welche man nicht unbedingt an der Macht sehen will, sollte klar sein.
Aber da geht wohl das schnell Geld vor allem Anderen.

Den Fluechtlingen kann man hier nichts ankreiden. 
Volle Verantwortung liegt hier wieder mal bei unserer Regierung die solche Modelle erst moeglich macht.

Ist es wirklich soooo schwer zeitgleich auch bisschen mehr fuer die eigenen Obdachlosen und extrem Armen was zu machen?
Ich habe selbst das Verhalten und Entscheidungen von Merkel und Co kritisiert, das anscheinend zu wenig fuer die eigenen Leute gemacht wird, aber das man die ganze Welt retten will.


Manchmal habe ich den Eindruck das Merkel die Situation bewusst zum Eskalieren bringen will. Waer ja nicht ihre Schuld wenn der Mob ausrastet. Im Zuge dessen kann man schoen unpopulaere Dinge auf den Weg bringen.


----------



## Ich 15 (24. Januar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich verstehe nicht wie man als Eigentuemer solche Entscheidungen treffen kann. Das hier wieder mal irgendwelchen Gruppen in die Haende gespielt wird, welche man nicht unbedingt an der Macht sehen will, sollte klar sein.
> *Aber da geht wohl das schnell Geld vor allem Anderen.*


So sieht es aus. In Deutschland gibt es leider viel zu viele Menschen die Flüchtlinge ausnutzen um sich selbst zu bereichern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Januar 2016)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Hmm fassen wir kurz zusammen:
> - An Silvester in Köln und anderen Städten wurden Frauen massiv von "afrikanisch" aussehenden Männern belästigt und betatscht
> - Reaktion darauf von der Regierung: "Eine Armlänge Abstand" halten, Diskussionen darüber warum es so gekommen ist und wie man das verhindern kann.
> - Bekanntmachung das die Kriminalität der "Flüchtlinge" extra nicht veröffentlicht wurde.
> ...


 Das ist Deine Sicht der Dinge und Deine Zusammenfassung. Gehen wir die Punkte doch mal durch.

 1.: Ich weiss nicht, wie Du Marokkaner optisch von anderen Mittelmeeranrainern unterscheiden willst.   

 2.: Komischerweise wird Frauen seit meiner Kindheit gesagt, dass sie im Dunkeln zuhause bleiben sollen, sich nicht zu aufreizend anziehen sollen, dezentes Makeup nutzen sollen etc. Was ist an der Armlänge Abstand anders? Solange man von Deutschen vergewaltigt wird, ist natürlich die Frau schuld. Höre Dir erniedrigende Prozesse an und wie Verteidiger Frauen als Täter hinstellen wollen. Und Männer dieser Gruppe stellen sich jetzt hin und wollen angeblich Frauen schützen.  

 Es wäre schön, wenn es so wäre, und es ist erfreulich, wenn das Thema männliche Gewalt gegen Frauen in die Köpfe dringt. Und trotzdem mag ich es nicht, wenn es nur vorgeschoben genutzt wird,  um pauschale Abneigung gegen andere Menschen umzusetzen. Wir werden sehen, wie sich das Thema Gewalt gegen Frauen in den nächsten Jahren entwickelt und ob Pedida und AfD für Frauenrechte eintreten. Ich habe dazu keine vorgefasste Meinung, und ich lasse mich gerne prositiv überraschen, aber ich werde kritisch auf die Aussagen der AfD achten und sie danach bewerten.


 3.:Was wird denn extra nicht veröffentlicht? Welche Zahlen hättest Du gerne? Dann mach eine Eingabe beim Bundesamt für Statistik, was erhoben werden soll. Hier findest Du eine sehr schöne und kurze Zusammenfassung. Ich sage weiter. Gewalttaten werden von Männern begangen und nicht von Frauen. Welche Konsequenzen ziehen wir daraus?  
"Ausländerkriminalität" ? statistische Daten und soziale Wirklichkeit | bpb


 4.: Ich finde es sehr schön, dass eine eher passive Bevölkerung wach wird und politisch teilnimmt. Aber wer ist denn der Schuldige und um welche Schuld geht es? Sind es nur die Flüchtlinge, oder ist es die Politik, die zu Flüchtlingen führt, ist Humanismus überholt und das Recht des Stärkeren doch besser als unsere Werte, Ist nur Frau Merkel schuld, weil es so praktisch war, den armen EU-Außengrenzenländern die Aufgabe zu geben, etc. Es ist nicht trivial und trotzdem sehe ich auf einmal überall Bewegungen, die pauschal jeden Ausländer angreifen. Dabei wäre mehr Polizei und bessere Betreuung, Trennung von Flüchtlingen in Unterkünften nach Geschlecht etc. ein erster guter Ansatz und hier sehe ich Angriffspunkte für Verbesserungen.


 5.: Das rechte Parteien mehr Zustimmung bekommen, ist Teil der Demokratie. Das andere Kräfte in der Gesellschaft darüber nicht glücklich sind, ist ebenso Teil der Demokratie.  


 6.: Die AfD wird von der politisch etablierten Parteien als Protestbewegung gesehen und nicht als Partei mit umfassenden politischen Zielen. Man wehrt sich durch ignorieren. Der Weg ist nicht gut. Besser wäre es, die AfD argumentativ zu demontieren. Das funktioniert aber nicht, weil dazu die Wähler diese Argumente verstehen müssen. Da schließt sich der Kreis. Es fehlt Bildung, auch im Umgang mit anderen Menschen. Die Augen zu zumachen, und der Masse ein neues Dschungelcamp vor die Nase zu setzen ist nicht sinnvoll. Und trotzdem demaskieren sich unsere Politiker und erkennen nichts das wirkliche Problem. Das liegt in der immer größer werdenden Distanz der Politik zu den Bedürfnissen der Bevölkerung. Geändert werden muss beides, die Politik ein wenig, aber ebenso durch Bildung und Versorgung die Bedürfnisse der Menschen. Angst sollte hier niemand haben.  




Dennisth schrieb:


> Was soll man da als Bürger denn denken?
> Von den so gepriesenen "Fachkräften" und alles handzahmen "Flüchtlingen" ist die Mehrheit, 80+ %, auf Sozialhilfe angewiesen. Die anderen EU Länder haben dicht gemacht und unsere Mutti macht nichts außer es aussitzen.


 Niemand schreibt Dir vor, was Du denken sollst. Und wieder kommt die Frage hoch. Ist der einzelne Flüchtling schuld und sollten wir deren Unterkünfte anstecken und die Leute ausgrenzen und verprügeln, oder sollten Rahmenbedingungen geändert werden? Übrigens bekommen 100% der Flüchtlinge Unterstützung, weil Flüchtlinge keine Arbeitserlaubnis bekommen, sondern in einer völlig überforderten Verwaltung gefangen sind und dazu verdonnert werden, Monatelang in Wartestellung nichts zu machen. Fachkräfte ist relativ. Der Bildungsstand in Syrien ist höher als in den USA aber trotzdem erheblich tiefer als bei uns. Geht es um andere Länder, wie Afghanistan oder Pakistan sieht es anders aus. Die Flüchtlinge werden aber von allen Seiten instrumentalisiert. Den einzelnen Menschen und das einzelne Schicksal sieht kaum noch jemand.



Dennisth schrieb:


> Tja dazu kommt noch, dass die Erfahrung in Clubs zeigt, dass "Ausländer" in einer Disco öfters Ärger machen als "Einheimische" und jetzt kommt hier eine Frau die sich "*interessierterUser*" nennt, meckert das man in der IT-Welt davon ausgeht das ein überwiegender Teil der Menschen männlich ist, obwohl sie selber einen männlichen Namen besitzt.


 Das zeigt sich nicht jetzt, das zeigt sich immer schon. Dazu kannst Du viele Gruppen bilden. Ungebildete belästigen mehr als gebildete, Alkoholisierte mehr als Unalkolisierte, Männer mehr als Frauen . Darum weisen Club und Diskotheken immer schon kulturell anders wirkende, Betrunkene und eher Männer als Frauen am Eingang ab. Da hat sich jetzt gar nichts geändert, aber es ist in der Tat sehr störend, dass wieder verstärkt Männer in Deutschland sind, deren Frauenbild ungefähr auf dem Stand Deutschlands der 50er Jahre hängt. Und was machen wir dagegen?  


 Du hast nicht gelesen, was ich geschrieben habe. Warum sollte ich mich hier mit „interessierteUserin“ anmelden und mich der Häme und dem Spott aussetzen und von vornherein als dämlich hinstellen lassen? Denn genau das würde passieren. Glaubst Du nicht? Ist aber so, achte darauf, wie hier mit neuen Mitgliedern umgegangen wird. 



Dennisth schrieb:


> Was soll man dazu sagen? Die Club-Besitzer haben recht. Wenn die nur eine bestimme Gruppe rein lassen wollen ist es ihr gutes Recht und wenn ich so miterlebe wie sich unsere netten ausländischen Mitbürger so aufführen sind die es selber Schuld.


 Du hast das Problem nicht verstanden. Natürlich ist es juristisch erlaubt und wird immer schon praktiziert, das hat nichts mit den Flüchtlingen zu tun. Aber im letzten Satz beschreibst Du das Problem. Es wird nicht gefragt, wie sich Menschen aufführen, es wird pauschal nach Äußerlichkeiten ausgesucht. 



Dennisth schrieb:


> Natürlich fallen auch einige darunter die nichts dafür können. Das ist dann halt Pech. Wir "Deutsche" werden auch bei jeder kleinen Kritik an Ausländern direkt als Nazis beschimpft und da wundert man sich dann, dass wir im Gegenzug nicht die beste Meinung von einigen "Personen" haben?


 Und gegen Pech kann man etwas machen. Nicht Deutsche werden als Nazi tituliert, sondern Menschen, die sich wie Nazis aufführen. 



Dennisth schrieb:


> Natürlich spielt der aktuelle Kurs der Regierung und die ganzen "Skandale" den "Rechten" Parteien in die Hände, aber ich frage dich mal: WEN sollen wir denn sonst wählen?


 Gute Frage. Die CdU hat für mich ebenso abgewirtschaftet wie die SPD, die Grünen sind mir viel zu wertekonservativ geworden und werden zu Recht als Besitzstandswahrer der höheren Gesellschaft angesehen, haben aber trotzdem immer noch ein paar langfristig sinnvolle Ansätze, die „Linken“ standen lange auf meiner Tabuliste, wegen Popolisten ala Lafontaine und vor allem der SED Vergangenheit. Aber je mehr ich mir einzelne Programmpunkte anschaue, umso mehr denke ich, dass sie die Probleme unserer sich wirtschaftlich immer stärker aufspaltenden Gesellschaft vermutlich besser angehen, als die konservativen Kräfte, die nur über Ablehnung funktionieren.


 Andere werden andere Entscheidungen treffen. Zum Glück ist die Situation nicht mit den zwanziger Jahren vergleichbar. Damals grassierte extremer Hunger, und die extreme Inflation zerstörte alles, heute haben wir extremen Reichtum und sollten diesen nur fair verteilen. Aber es wird weiter daran gearbeitet, die Gesellschaft auszuspalten. Die Flüchtlinge werden instrumentalisiert werden, um den Mindestlohn auszuhebeln.


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Andere werden andere Entscheidungen treffen. Zum Glück ist die Situation nicht mit den zwanziger Jahren vergleichbar. Damals grassierte extremer Hunger, und die extreme Inflation zerstörte alles, heute haben wir extremen Reichtum und sollten diesen nur fair verteilen. Aber es wird weiter daran gearbeitet, die Gesellschaft auszuspalten. Die Flüchtlinge werden instrumentalisiert werden, um den Mindestlohn auszuhebeln.



Die Hartz 4 Leute, die schon wenig haben, werden gegen die Flüchtlinge ausgespielt.
In der "unteren" Gesellschaft findest du eher Leute, die empfänglich für die Parolen der AfD und anderer Konsorten sind.
Gerade wenn du mit Themen wie Jobs oder bezahlbaren Wohnraum ankommst. Bezahlbarer Wohnraum ist das größte Problem meiner Meinung nach, nachdem die Kommunen in den vergangenen Jahren ihre Sozialwohnungen an Wohnungsbaugesellschaften verkauft haben um die klammen Kassen zu füllen.
Wie immer wird kurzfristig gedacht um ein Problem möglichst schnell zu beseitigen bzw. aus den Medien zu nehmen.
Das gleiche versucht die AfD auch, indem sie lauthals fordert, niemanden mehr einreisen zu lassen.


----------



## Rolk (24. Januar 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Es tut mir leid aber den Koop Verlag als Quelle anzugeben, ist wie den Papst zum Thema Gleichgeschlechtliche Ehe zu befragen.
> 
> Beides Sinnlos.



Das war die erste Quelle die google ausgespuckt hatte. Du kannst dir gerne eine andere Suchen, die Inhalte bleiben die gleichen.


Mal was neues, oder eben auch nicht:

Sexuelle Übergriffe: Erste Schule unter Polizeischutz - harburg-aktuell.de Ihre regionale Internetzeitung aus Harburg


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Das war die erste Quelle die google ausgespuckt hatte. Du kannst dir gerne eine andere Suchen, die Inhalte bleiben die gleichen.



Bist du sicher, dass der Inhalt der gleiche ist?
Das ist eben immer das Problem bei populistischen Webseiten.. Die suchen sich das heraus, was in ihrem Kram passt und der Rest wird entweder entsorgt, geschnitten oder umformuliert.


----------



## DarkScorpion (24. Januar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Das war die erste Quelle die google ausgespuckt hatte. Du kannst dir gerne eine andere Suchen, die Inhalte bleiben die gleichen.



Das Problem was ich habe ist, dass wenn Google das als ersten Link ausspuckt und noch Welt Spiegel oder Focus, dann kann ich es eher nicht glauben. 

Noch falsch verstehen, ich bin nicht wie manch andere hier auf dem linken Auge blind und auf dem linken Ohr taub, aber ich suche meine Quellen mit Sorgfalt aus. Denn ich versuche immer auch mit den Quellen die ich angebe meine Glaubwürdigkeit zu untermauern


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. Januar 2016)

Kopp-Verlag und Udo Ulfkotze kann man auf jeden Fall als Quellen vergessen. Andererseits darf man nicht Gefahr laufen, unangenehme Fakten als rechten Populismus abzutun. Und ich finde auch Merkels Spruch: "Angst ist kein guter Ratgeber" nicht wirklich stimmig. Angst ist ein natürlicher Warninstinkt, um uns vor Gefahren zu schützen, also etwas sehr nützliches. Wer seine Angst vor den Geschehnissen in seiner Umwelt verliert, dem wird schon bald etwas zustoßen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2016)

Angst vor Feuer haben ist aber was anderes als wenn Leute Angst schüren, wo keine Angst angebracht ist.


----------



## Rolk (24. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bist du sicher, dass der Inhalt der gleiche ist?
> Das ist eben immer das Problem bei populistischen Webseiten.. Die suchen sich das heraus, was in ihrem Kram passt und der Rest wird entweder entsorgt, geschnitten oder umformuliert.



Die eigentliche Quelle ist der offene Brief, also macht es doch wohl eher wenig Sinn sich über den Koop Verlag zu echauffieren?
Der Brief wurde in einem anderen mittlerweile geschlossenen Thread auch schon verlinkt. Da wurde nichts entsorgt, geschnitten und umformuliert.

@DarkScorpion
Woher willst du wissen nach welchen Stichpunkten ich gegoogelt habe? Das weis ich selbst nicht mehr zu 100%


----------



## DarkScorpion (24. Januar 2016)

Das ändert nichts daran, daß man den Koop Verlag nicht als Quelle nehmen sollte, wenn man glaubwürdig bleiben will


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Die eigentliche Quelle ist der offene Brief, also macht es doch wohl eher wenig Sinn sich über den Koop Verlag zu echauffieren?
> Der Brief wurde in einem anderen mittlerweile geschlossenen Thread auch schon verlinkt. Da wurde nichts entsorgt, geschnitten und umformuliert.
> 
> @DarkScorpion
> Woher willst du wissen nach welchen Stichpunkten ich gegoogelt habe? Das weis ich selbst nicht mehr zu 100%



Ein offener Brief ist eine subjektive Meinung, die man getrost vergessen kann.
Ich kann auch an die Bild schreiben, die geil ich das hier alles finde, trotzdem wird die Bild sich die Freiheit herausnehmen, den Brief entsprechend zu kürzen, damit er dort passt, wo er passen soll.

Und klicke ich in deinem Link auf den offenen Brief um ihn lesen zu können, geht der Link ins Nichts.
Die verlinken also einen Brief, den es nicht gibt? Oder was?


----------



## Rolk (24. Januar 2016)

Aha der offene Brief wurd anscheinend aus dem Netz entfernt, weil er nicht für die Öffentlichkeit bestimmt war und von rechten Seiten Missbraucht wurde. Es wäre vielleicht besser gewesen das ganze in grossem Stil zu veröffentlichen. Warnzeichen zu ignorieren kommt selten gut.


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Angst vor Feuer haben ist aber was anderes als wenn Leute Angst schüren, wo keine Angst angebracht ist.



Wo ist die Angst begründet und wo nicht? Das ist eben die Frage. Man sieht ja, dass die Angst der besorgten Bürger nicht ganz unberechtigt war. Natürlich, PEGIDA redete und redet nach wie vor jede Menge Shice, aber wenn man ein bißchen auf sie  gehört hätte, dann hätten wir jetzt nicht das Problem mit den Migranten, die in Horden deutsche Frauen belästigen. Auch wenn PEGIDA Sprüche skandierte, die auf intellektuelle Privatinsolvenz hinwiesen, so war ihr natürlicher Warninstinkt, die Angst, begründet. Sie haben da etwas gefühlt, ein Risiko, eine Gefahr, die sie nicht artikulieren konnten, die aber zweifellos da ist, wie wir spätestens seit den Übergriffen in Köln wissen.


----------



## Cleriker (24. Januar 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Das ändert nichts daran, daß man den Koop Verlag nicht als Quelle nehmen sollte, wenn man glaubwürdig bleiben will


Aufgepasst! Was sagt es über einen Menschen aus, wenn er nicht den Inhalt, sondern nur den Einband bewertet und danach sein Urteil fällt?


----------



## Rolk (24. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein offener Brief ist eine subjektive Meinung, die man getrost vergessen kann.



Mach dich nicht lächerlich. In diesem Fall war das eine Art Hilferuf des paritätischen Wohlfahrtsverbandes und mehrerer andere Hilfsorganisationen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Januar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Mach dich nicht lächerlich. In diesem Fall war das eine Art Hilferuf des paritätischen Wohlfahrtsverbandes und mehrerer andere Hilfsorganisationen.



Das weiß ich ja nicht, da ich den Brief nicht lesen kann, sondern nur das Geschreibse des Kopp Verlages, das noch reißerischer ist als eine Bild Titelzeile.


----------



## DarkScorpion (24. Januar 2016)

Cleriker schrieb:


> Aufgepasst! Was sagt es über einen Menschen aus, wenn er nicht den Inhalt, sondern nur den Einband bewertet und danach sein Urteil fällt?


Meine Erfahrung zeigt halt das der Koop Verlag sich gerne mal die Sachlage so hinbiegt wie es der allgemeine Rechte gerne sieht. Mit Fakten haben sie selten etwas zu tun. Auch publizieren sie gerne Sachen von den Reichsbürgern. 

Wenn ich hier die Bild als alleinige Quelle angebe,  dann glaubt mir doch auch keiner


----------



## endorph1ne (24. Januar 2016)

Pinhead schrieb:


> Hallo.
> 
> Das Thema ist an sich interessant,aber leider nicht objektiv zu behandeln.Schon gar nicht in einem Forum,in dem man sich wegen Grafikkarten an die Gurgel geht.Wer die rechte Bewegung für gefährlich hält,lebt an der Wahrheit vorbei,konsumiert zuviel Bild und alle anderen staatlichen Medien.Es gibt laut Verfassungsschutz ca. 21 000 Rechtsextremisten in Deutschland.Ein Tropfen auf dem heissen Stein.Wer wissen möchte wer die Rechten in Bewegung hält,sollte sich mal über den Staatsschutz und seine V-Männer informieren.
> Ein Patriot ist ein Mensch der sein Land liebt.Inklusive Sitten, Gebräuche und Kultur.Und er möchte genau dies bewahren.Wie soll man das machen,wenn ungebremst Flüchtlinge ins Land strömen,die nicht mal registriert werden?Migration hat bisher nicht gut funktioniert,wie soll das bei 1Mio,meist,*Islamisten* im Jahr funktioniern?Da kann einem schon Angst und Bange werden.Was passiert in ein paar Jahren,wenn die merken,das Merkel nichts weiter zu bieten hat,ausser den Worten,wir schaffen das?Wir werdens erfahren.
> ...



Der Begriff "Islamist" ist ein neologistischer Begriff, welcher nach dem Genozid an dem Volk von Irak ins Leben gerufen wurde, um den gesamten mittleren Osten zu destabilisieren und die gesamte islamische Welt als Terroristen abzustempeln. So etwas wie ISIS hätte gar nicht entstehen können, wenn man dort unten nicht so viel schaden angerichtet hätte. Man erntet was man sät.

Und das Demokratie nicht für jedes Land die perfekte Lösung ist sollte jetzt allen klar sein, in Lybien, Syrien etc. treffen verschiedene Clans/Gemeinschaften/Familien mit unterschiedlichen Interessen aufeinander, die alle von einem Machthaber/König im Zaun gehalten wurden. Dank der schönen Facebook-Propagandawelle aus dem Westen der den arabischen Frühling ausgelöst hat, hast du nun eben diese Gruppen die aufeinander losgehen um ihre Macht zu sichern, bzw. an noch mehr Macht zu kommen.

Gerade die Entstehung der Gruppierung ISIS war schon vor 2012 überfällig, dieser Bereich wurde erst kolonialisiert und nun seit 30-40 Jahren kaputt bombardiert vom Westen. Und nun gibt es die Gefahr eines ähnlichen Zustandes in Deutschland und schaut wieviele rasisstische Gruppierungen sich gebildet haben und das in so kurzer Zeit?  Glaubt mir da sind die "Sandaffen" um einiges zivilisierter, ich hätte jedenfalls schon viel früher zurückgeschossen.

Anschauen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=Uex0TJRB9Hg& (keine Angst sind nur 22 minuten, die Zeit habt ihr wohl)
Lesen: The Grand Chessboard: American Primacy And Its Geostrategic Imperatives: Amazon.de: Zbigniew Brzezinski: Fremdsprachige Bücher

Um nochmal klarzustellen, ich bin kein Sympathisant von terroristischen Gruppen aber seht euch mal um wieviel Hass die Menschen in sich tragen seit den Ereignissen in Paris und ähnlichem. Und jetzt stellt euch mal vor eine Übermacht aus dem nahen Osten macht erst Niederlande platt weil dort Atomwaffen/chemische Waffen vermutet werden, nebenbei werden über Frankreich und Tschechien zahlreiche Sanktionen von eben dieser Macht erhängt. Ständig Mitteilungen in den Nachrichten wieviele Menschen bei "Kollateralschäden" und "unglücklichen Zufällen" ums Leben gekommen sind.
Würdet ihr da stillsitzen und eben warten bis diese Macht sich euer Land als nächstes Ziel aussucht?

Ich sag nur FI** ISIS aber auch *FI** DIE USA*


----------



## Sparanus (24. Januar 2016)

Jeder der in einer Hilfsorganisationen tätig ist wird euch sagen können was abläuft.


----------



## Gripschi (24. Januar 2016)

In unserer Stadt gibt es auch ein Asylheim.

Was man so hört ist nicht berauschend. Wohl viel Randale usw laut Anwohnern. Im Heim gibt es wohl auch ziemliche Probleme. Es geht schon so weit das es kaum Leute gibt die dort arbeiten wollen nach 1er Woche max sind die Krank oder versetzt lassen etc.. Putzfirmen finden einfach kein Personal mehr für dort wenn es so bleibt.

Ebenso ist die direkte Nachbarschaft mittlerweile zu 9/10 weggezogen. Einige die ich von meinen Eltern her kenne lebten fast 50 Jahre dort. Die ziehen auch von dort weg.

Wen man sowas hört gibt es mir schon zu denken.

In unseren Kaufland gibt es oft Probleme mit Asylbewerbern. Was bezahlen angeht. Ebenso das gelungere von denen darum.
Anpöblen gehört wohl zum guten Ton? 

Abends bzw Nachts geht kaum noch einer allein durch die Stadt da einfach die Leute Angst haben.

Das alles macht mich sehr besorgt wie es weiter gehen soll hier in De....


----------



## Ich 15 (24. Januar 2016)

Ein 36-Jähriger ist beim Aufstellen von Wahlplakaten für die Alternative  für Deutschland (AfD) in Karlsruhe von einem Unbekannten beschossen  worden.

Auch Kraft will nicht mit AfD reden

So sieht die Demokratie hier mittlerweile leider aus.  Kann man nicht mal mehr Wahlplakate aufstellen ohne um sein Leben fürchten zu müssen?

Außerdem verweigern SPD und Grüne schön eine direkte Konfrontation mit der AfD. Wovor haben die eigentlich Angst? Ich vermute denen gehen die Argumente aus.  Dabei wäre es doch theoretisch die Gelegenheit die AfD schlecht dastehen zu lassen. So treiben die Altparteien jedenfalls nur weiter Wähler zur AfD.


----------



## Gripschi (24. Januar 2016)

So sieht es aus.

Auch wenn die AfD bei weitem nicht die "Wahl" ist. Ist sie in meinen Augen die einzige die evtl etwas ändern könnte.

Im Gegensatz zu vielen Bekannten geh ich immer Wählen seit meinen 18. Lj.

Das Nicht wählen macht die Sache nicht besser, aber aktuell seh ich es so das viele in das Lager der Protestwähler gedrängt werden.

Hauptsächlich dadurch das ihre Sorgen Ängste etc als nicht existent bzw ins Rechte Eck gestellt werden.


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. Januar 2016)

Gripschi schrieb:


> In unserer Stadt gibt es auch ein Asylheim.
> 
> Was man so hört ist nicht berauschend. Wohl viel Randale usw laut Anwohnern. Im Heim gibt es wohl auch ziemliche Probleme. Es geht schon so weit das es kaum Leute gibt die dort arbeiten wollen nach 1er Woche max sind die Krank oder versetzt lassen etc.. Putzfirmen finden einfach kein Personal mehr für dort wenn es so bleibt.
> 
> ...



Ich bin in einem öffentlichen Gebäude tätig, wo Asylanten Deutschkurse  bekommen. Meine Erfahrung mit denen ist nur positiv. Sie sind anständig  gekleidet, sauber, höflich und ruhig. Sind allerdings auch überwiegend  Syrer.


----------



## Gripschi (24. Januar 2016)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich bin in einem öffentlichen Gebäude tätig, wo Asylanten Deutschkurse  bekommen. Meine Erfahrung mit denen ist nur positiv. Sie sind anständig  gekleidet, sauber, höflich und ruhig. Sind allerdings auch überwiegend  Syrer.


Das freut mich. Ehrlich, so sollt es auch sein.

Aber hier ist ja das Problem. Bei euch läuft es Gut hier nicht.

Dieses Extreme find ich halt bedenklich.

Ich würde ja auch nicht sagen das es Überall so ist. Hier ist es leider so.


----------



## Husalah (24. Januar 2016)

Während sich hier alle gegenseitig an die Gurgel gehen: U.S. says prepared for military solution against Islamic State in Syria | Reuters


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. Januar 2016)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Das freut mich. Ehrlich, so sollt es auch sein.
> 
> Aber hier ist ja das Problem. Bei euch läuft es Gut hier nicht.
> 
> ...



Recht interessant: Was die Silvester-Übergriffe für junge Migranten bedeuten - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Sparanus (24. Januar 2016)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Ich bin in einem öffentlichen Gebäude tätig, wo Asylanten Deutschkurse  bekommen. Meine Erfahrung mit denen ist nur positiv. Sie sind anständig  gekleidet, sauber, höflich und ruhig. Sind allerdings auch überwiegend  Syrer.



Liegt wohl daran, dass die mit den man schlechte Erfahrungen macht gar kein Interesse daran haben, Deutsch zu lernen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Januar 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Ein 36-Jähriger ist beim Aufstellen von Wahlplakaten für die Alternative  für Deutschland (AfD) in Karlsruhe von einem Unbekannten beschossen  worden.
> 
> Auch Kraft will nicht mit AfD reden
> 
> So sieht die Demokratie hier mittlerweile leider aus.  Kann man nicht mal mehr Wahlplakate aufstellen ohne um sein Leben fürchten zu müssen?.


Das geht natürlich gar nicht und der Spalter, der einen AfDler körperlich angegriffen hat, mit Schußwaffe ist das immer vesuchter Totschlag, wird offentlich erwischt. Wenn man angreift, dann argumentativ. Wobei es auch schon rechtsextreme "Wahlplakate" gab, die an Abscheulichkeit nicht zu überbieten waren. Bei solchen Plakaten werde ich handgreiflich.
http://blog.zeit.de/stoerungsmelder/files/2011/08/screenshot_npd.jpg


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. Januar 2016)

NPD-Wahlsprüche

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=KArO5n6bjmQ


----------



## Metalic (24. Januar 2016)

Diese extremen Unterschiede der "Flüchtlinge" und ihr Verhalten kenne ich nur zu gut. Habe es etliche Seiten vorher schon einmal geschrieben.
Durch meinen Sport haben ich mit Leuten aus dem Sicherheitsdienst und mit Polizisten zu tun. Und da höre ich Storys, die sind jenseits von Gut und Böse.
-Vor ein paar Wochen: Schlägerei in der Flüchtlingsunterkunft (offiziell 400 Bewohner) bei uns ein paar Orte weiter in der alten Kaserne. Polizist aus dem Bekanntenkreis hatte an dem Abend Dienst und musste hin. Waren mit 20 Beamten da. Von den Vorgesetzten hieß es, es soll nichts nach "draußen". Ich wohne auf dem Land, in unserer Zeitung wird ne Story draus gemacht, wenn Bauer XY einen neuen Trecker hat. Aber von den großen Schlägerei im Heim war nie etwas zu lesen.
-Ein paar Wochen, nachdem das Flüchtlingsheim eröffnet wurde, hat ein Großteil der Geschäfte (Penny, Sky, Lidl...) in dem 4000 Seelendorf Hausverbot gegen sämtliche Bewohner des Heims ausgesprochen. Es war wohl nicht mehr haltbar die Situation (Quelle wieder ein Beamter vom Sport).
-Mein Trainer hat nebenberuflich eine Sicherheitsfirme. Er wurde nun schon mehrfach angeheuert, um auf Hochzeiten in dem Ort den Türsteher zu machen. Wie sich ein paar Mal herausstellte, war die Entscheidung sehr gut.
-Meine eigene Erfahrung in dem Ort: Außer früh morgens trifft man an jeder zweiten Ecke auf junge Männer aus der Unterkunft. Entweder hacke-dicht und gröhlen rum, oder belästigen die Anwohner.

Habe auch positive Erfahrungen mit den Leuten gemacht. Eine Handvoll ist seit einigen Monaten in den Sportvereinen aktiv. Die Jungs haben echt Spaß und sind nett und freundlich. Zumindest lächeln sie, sprechen kein deutsch.

Übrigens auch sehr "nett". Nicht unweit von mir entfernt. Bad Oldesloe: Versuchte Vergewaltigung im Parkhaus â€“ Haftbefehl erlassen | shz.de


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Januar 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Außerdem verweigern SPD und Grüne schön eine direkte Konfrontation mit der AfD. Wovor haben die eigentlich Angst? *Ich vermute denen gehen die Argumente aus.  *Dabei wäre es doch theoretisch die Gelegenheit die AfD schlecht dastehen zu lassen. So treiben die Altparteien jedenfalls nur weiter Wähler zur AfD.



Damit einem die Argumente ausgehen können müsste man erst einmal welche haben, das können SPD und Grüne grade nicht von sich behaupten. Viel mehr ist es wohl ehr so das man durch dieses Verhalten versucht erst gar keine Argumente haben zu müssen, weil für jemanden mit dem man ja prinzipiell nicht redet braucht man auch keine Argumente finden.


----------



## Verminaard (24. Januar 2016)

Wenn sich irgendein unbekannter Politiker in einer "niederen" Funtkion auf keine Debatte mit AfD-Mitgliedern einlassen will ist eine Sache.
Eine Ministerpraesidentin eines Bundeslandes sollte soviel Politiker sein, das ihr eine TV-Show oder whatever gemeinsam mit der AfD absolut nichts anhaben sollte.

Zumindest haben wir jetzt den entgueltigen Beweis von was wir regiert werden.
Chapeau! an die SPD und Gruenen fuer diese Bankrotterklaerung.
Wenn schon nicht wegen ihres Handelns und Politik in der Vergangenheit unwaehlbar, dann zumindest wegen solch eines Verhaltens.
Bleibt immer weniger was man wirklich waehlen kann.

Ich bin hier noch immer fuer Die Partei! Wenn schon untergehen, dann wenigstens mit bisschen Lachen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (24. Januar 2016)

Geile Sache, SPD und Grüne verweigern die Zusage zur Elefantenrunde, wenn die AfD auch daran teilnimmt. Der Linkspartei und der FDP wollte man übrigens ebenso keinen Zugang gewähren. Noch geiler: Der SWR lässt sich tatsächlich noch von SPD und Grünen erpressen. Frau Klöckner von der CDU nutzt das für einen geschickten Schachzug aus und kündigt ebenfalls einen Boykott der Elefantenrunde an, aber wegen dem Boykott der SPD und den Grünen. Das könnte unter Umständen etwaige Wackelwähler von der CDU überzeugen. Die SPD und die Grünen realisieren derbei gar nicht, wie dumm und abgehoben sie sind und feiern sich selbst. Welchen Eindruck der Wähler von deren Demokratieverständnis hat, ist denen wohl völlig egal. 

In BaWü wird es nach der Wahl wohl auf Schwarz-Grün hinauslaufen, mit den Grünen als Juniorpartner. Die SPD wird ausgebootet und darf sich künftig mit der AfD und eventuell auch der FDP und der Linkspartei die Opposition teilen. SPD und AfD trennen ja laut Umfragen nicht mehr viele Stimmen, noch ein, zwei Prozent, dann ist sogar die SPD nur noch die viertstärkste Kraft hier in BaWü. Und so wie es aussieht, arbeitet die SPD weiter fleißig daran, ihren Stimmenanteil zu senken, hoffentlich in den einstelligen Bereich. 

Die Verklärung der AfD zur rechtsextremen und ausländerfeindlichen Partei ist auch nur als erbärmlicher Versurch der etablierten Parteien zu verstehen, der AfD den Boden unter den Füßen weg zu ziehen. Diese haltlosen Anschuldigungen stärken die Partei nur weiter, ebenso wie der lächerliche Boykott der Elefantenrunde von SPD und Grünen. 
Die Wahrscheinlichkeit ist sehr hoch, dass die AfD in allen kommenden Landtagswahlen mit zweistelligen Ergebnissen in die Wahlen abschließen wird. Die CDU hat einen gewaltigen Denkzettel zu erwarten und die SPD macht sich weiter systematisch kaputt.


----------



## waterpiep (24. Januar 2016)

Der Thread ist ja ein großartiges Sammelsurium an Meinungen die zeigen, warum Deutschland und Westeuropa komplett am Arsch sind.
Als wenn es noch irgendwie relevant wäre welche Parteien hier aufkeimen und was diese sagen. 

Es wird keine ökonomische Erholung von der staatlichen Schuldenlast geben.
Es wird keine Erholung von dem massiven einbruch der Geburtenraten geben.
Es wird keinen Vorteil aus einer Masseneinwanderung muslimischer Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge geben.


----------



## Woohoo (24. Januar 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Auch Kraft will nicht mit AfD reden
> 
> So sieht die Demokratie hier mittlerweile leider aus.  Kann man nicht  mal mehr Wahlplakate aufstellen ohne um sein Leben fürchten zu müssen?




Deutschland Funk Interview mit Ministerpräsidentin Hannelore Kraft:

*DLF: *Es stehen Landtagswahlen an. Welche Partei sollen die Menschen wählen, wenn sie eine andere Flüchtlingpolitik wollen?

*Kraft:* Es geht nicht darum eine andere Flüchtlinkspolitik zu wollen.

¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Two-Face (24. Januar 2016)

Tjaja, die SPD, bloß nicht zu weit von Merkel wegrücken.


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. Januar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Deutschland Funk Interview mit Ministerpräsidentin Hannelore Kraft:
> 
> *DLF: *Es stehen Landtagswahlen an. Welche Partei sollen die Menschen wählen, wenn sie eine andere Flüchtlingpolitik wollen?
> 
> ...



Wenn sie unter 20 Prozent sinken wollen, dann ist so eine Aussage genau richtig. Einfach so weitermachen, das klappt schon.


----------



## Rolk (24. Januar 2016)

Schade das das nicht allzuviele gehört haben werden.


----------



## Woohoo (24. Januar 2016)

Die AfD hat sich in Form von Beatrix von Storch (AfD, stellvertretende Bundessprecherin) gerade im TV wieder ein Stück lächerlich gemacht. 
"Merkel wird bald keine Kanzlerin mehr sein und aus Sicherheitsgründen danach das Land verlassen. Nach Südamerika, Chile oder Argentinien" 
Man sollte doch wissen, dass man solchen Unsinn weder bei Twitter noch im TV sagt. 
Davon abgesehen hat Sie sich im typischen TV Zirkus ganz ok geschlagen.


----------



## Sparanus (24. Januar 2016)

EU-Flüchtlingspolitik - Die Zeit drängt



> Eine humanitäre Katastrophe, die nicht akzeptabel ist.


Egal was wir machen, es werden viele Menschen leiden. Die einzige Frage ist,
was machen wir um Deutschland und Europa möglichst wenig zu Schaden?


----------



## waterpiep (24. Januar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Egal was wir machen, es werden viele Menschen leiden. Die einzige Frage ist,
> was machen wir um Deutschland und Europa möglichst wenig zu Schaden?



Du kommst ca 50 jahre zu spät, der Niedergang Europas kann nicht mehr gestoppt werden bzw. ist schon in vollem Gange. 
Genieß die Zeit des Wohlstandes noch für ein paar Jahre.


----------



## Rolk (25. Januar 2016)

Rainer Wendt durfte sich auch mal wieder zu Wort melden. Seine Aussagen beissen sich natürlich wieder "etwas" mit dem was schon den ganzen Tag gesendet wird.

?Haben schon längst die Kontrolle verloren": Polizei-Gewerkschaft: "Derzeit werden nur zehn Prozent der Flüchtlinge registriert" - FOCUS Online


----------



## aloha84 (25. Januar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Die AfD hat sich in Form von Beatrix von Storch (AfD, stellvertretende Bundessprecherin) gerade im TV wieder ein Stück lächerlich gemacht.
> "Merkel wird bald keine Kanzlerin mehr sein und aus Sicherheitsgründen danach das Land verlassen. Nach Südamerika, Chile oder Argentinien"
> Man sollte doch wissen, dass man solchen Unsinn weder bei Twitter noch im TV sagt.
> Davon abgesehen hat Sie sich im typischen TV Zirkus ganz ok geschlagen.



Selbst wenn man sich Frau Storch ohne Vorbehalte und neutral ansehen wollte........ach ich weiß nicht, aber mal ehrlich, ist die dumm oder sowas?
Auf jeden Fall ist sie die Frau der einfachen Lösungen: "Magneten abschalten!" (Merkel), "Obergrenze von 0 einführen", "Alle Asylanten nach Österreich abschieben!" "Schon ist das Problem gelöst!"
*Beifall klatsch*


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Januar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> Du kommst ca 50 jahre zu spät, der Niedergang Europas kann nicht mehr gestoppt werden bzw. ist schon in vollem Gange.
> Genieß die Zeit des Wohlstandes noch für ein paar Jahre.



Klar kann der Niedergang gestoppt werden. Man muss nur tun, was notwendig ist. Realpolitik anstatt Wertepolitik.


----------



## der-sack88 (25. Januar 2016)

Müsste die AfD oder zumindest Storch nicht nach so einer Aussage vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet werden? Immerhin ist das Asylrecht in der Verfassung verankert und wenn sie plant, eine Obergrenze von 0 einzuführen, wäre das Asylrecht ja außer Kraft gesetzt...

Mal abgesehen davon kann ich mir den Rotz in den Talkshows schon lange nicht mehr geben. Idioten wie Storch sind immer am auffälligsten und übertreffen sich lautstark mit Versuchen, noch blöder als die Populistenkonkurrenz zu wirken. Erinnert mich extrem an Trump. Und die "etablierten" Parteien scheinen argumentativ am Ende zu sein und lassen die Populisten blöken. Was wünscht man sich da die Großen der Politik zurück, die noch Ideale hatten und dafür einstanden...
Und vernünftige Stimmen wie anscheinend der von der Kirche werden übergangen. Weil sie nicht laut genug schreien.
Leider drucken viele Medien auch ohne nachzufragen die falschen Thesen der Rechtspopulisten ab, und sogar Politiker der "etablierten" Parteien glauben den Mist der Presse. "Lügenpresse" ist in diesem Zusammenhang natürlich das falsche Wort, ich glaube nicht dass die lügen. Sie recherchieren nur falsch und drucken den rechten Müll ab, nur um ihre Zeitungen voll zu bekommen. Hilft AfD, Pegida usw. aber leider.


----------



## azzih (25. Januar 2016)

Was für ein  Niedergang von Europa, habt ihr dafür irgendwelche seriösen Quellen oder ist das nur Stammtischgerede von notorischen Nörglerfraktionen? Das einzige was Europa in den letzten Jahren massiv geschadet hat war die Immobilien/Bankenkrise (va. Südeuropa). Wenn hier der Weltuntergang beschworen wird dann doch bitte mal belastbare Zahlen und konkrete Probleme nennen, ansonsten ist das schlicht dummes und substanzloses Gefasel.


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Januar 2016)

Du willst dir doch wohl nicht erklären lassen, weshalb Europa aktuell vor einer Zerreißprobe steht?


----------



## der-sack88 (25. Januar 2016)

Ich denke damit ist der massive Rechtsruck und antidemokratische Strömungen gemeint, die zusammen mit einer immer größeren Ungleichverteilung des Wohlstands für Unruhe in der Gesellschaft sorgen. Also zum einen rassistische Probleme und zum anderen ökonomische. Dann gibts irgendwann Unruhen von Rechts, wegen der pösen Ausländer, und von Links, weil zu viele nichts mehr zu beißen haben.
Dass vor allem der Nazianteil der Pegidisten momentan gefährlich ist sieht man ja an deren Nutzung von Gewalt gegenüber anscheinend Andersdenkenden (Journalisten).


----------



## azzih (25. Januar 2016)

Klar ist das ne ernste Lage, aber wenn ich hier sowas lese wie "Europa geht seit 50 Jahren nieder". Dann hätte ich dafür schon gerne mehr Substanz und nebenbei ist das eh nicht haltbar weil alle Makrodaten ein komplett anderes Bild zeichnen. 
Mit der Flüchtlingskrise hängt natürlich viel davon ab das nun schnell ne gemeinsame Strategie gefunden wird um die Verantwortung auf alle europäischen Länder zu verteilen. Würde man das konsequent machen wäre die Lage sehr wohl händelbar. Im Augenblick schotten sich viele Länder einfach nur ab, was im Endeffekt dazu führen wird das Länder wie Bulgarien, Griechenland und Mazedonien irgendwann kollabieren werden.


----------



## der-sack88 (25. Januar 2016)

Wer behauptet, mit Europa gehts seit 50 Jahren bergab, hat in Geschichte wohl nicht aufgepasst. Wenn jemand behauptet, der Kalte Krieg inklusive der Gefahr des Atomkriegs an einer Grenze, die mitten durch Europa ging, sei weniger schlimm als die "Flüchtlingskrise", hat ein seltsames Bild der Realität.
Aber um ehrlich zu sein sehe ich momentan auch eher schwierige Zeiten auf uns zu kommen. Wenn sich bestimmte Staaten weiter weigern, ihren Anteil an Flüchtlingen aufzunehmen, und die anderen Staaten irgendwann kollabieren, kann das nicht gut für Europa sein. Und irgendwie bezweifle ich, dass die Betonköpfe in den betreffenden Ländern irgendwann einem Kompromiss für eine gleichmäßige Verteilung zustimmen werden. 
Die Hoffnung, dass man endlich mal die Ursachen angeht, anstatt wieder an den Symptomen herumzudoktern, habe ich mittlerweile fast aufgegeben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Januar 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wer behauptet, mit Europa gehts seit 50 Jahren bergab, hat in Geschichte wohl nicht aufgepasst.


Du muss absolut und relativ unterscheiden. 


azzih schrieb:


> Klar ist das ne ernste Lage, aber wenn ich hier sowas lese wie "Europa geht seit 50 Jahren nieder". Dann hätte ich dafür schon gerne mehr Substanz ....


Europa geht im weltweiten Vergleich nieder. Denk fünfhundert Jahre zurück. Der letzte große Feind der Europäer war das osmanische Reich, dass mit dem Kampf um Wien extrem an Einfluss verlor. In den Hochzeiten Europas wurde Amerika entdeckt und die gesamte Welt mit Kolonien unterjocht. Sämtliche Impuls kamen aus Europa, die Industrielle Revolution, philosophische und soziologische  Erkenntnisse, Naturwissenschaft in jeder Art. Seit dem ersten Weltkrieg spielen sie die USA in der Vordergrund, seit dem zweiten beherrschen sie als treibende Kraft das Weltgeschehen. Dazu kommen kommen neue Wirtschaftsmächte, Japan, China, Südamerika, Indien.

Die Rolle Europas in der Welt wird immer unbedeutender. Deutschland ist das letzte wirtschaftlich starke Land, Frankreich ist noch stark, aber sehr stark fallend,  Italien und die Schweiz machen noch etwas, England hat keine Industrie mehr und macht nur noch in Banken. Da reichen ein paar Gesetze, und sie sind weg. Wir haben keine nennenswerten Rohstoffe und kriseln von Krise zu Krise.

Was meinst Du, welche politische und wirtschaftliche Bedeutung Europa in fünfzig Jahren hat? Und anstatt den noch größten zusammenhängenden Wirtschaftsraum zu stärken und enger zusammen zu rücken, dazu neue engste Verbündete zu suchen, kommen die ganzen Spalter und schreien nach Nationalstaaten und Nationalwährungen. Um Ländern wie China Bedingungen aufzudrücken, wie z.B. im Patentrecht, braucht es eines starken Wirtschaftsraum. Verfällt die EU; werden weite Teile Europas in der Belanglosigkeit versinken.

Griechenland und Portugal sind heute quasi schon dritte Weltländer. Sie gehen auch durch Merkels Spardiktat zugrunde, weil Inflation immer schon ein gutes Mittel war, um erfolgreiche zu belohnen und Stillstand zu bestrafen. Keine Inflation zu haben nimmt dem Staat viel Spielraum.

Darum sind für mich die AfD-Spalter keine wählbare Alternative, sondern ein Haufen besitzstandwahrende Gartenzwerge, denen es um ihre Rente geht und nicht um eine langfristige Strategie.


----------



## Ich 15 (25. Januar 2016)

> Die Rolle Europas in der Welt wird immer unbedeutender.


Wo ist das Problem? Neuseeland und Norwegen haben auch keine Bedeutung und denen ist es auch egal.


> Europa geht im weltweiten Vergleich nieder.


Die Bedeutung sinkt aber den Menschen geht es fast irgendwo auf der Welt besser als hier.


> Griechenland  und Portugal sind heute quasi schon dritte Weltländer. Sie gehen auch  durch Merkels Spardiktat zugrunde, weil Inflation immer schon ein gutes  Mittel war, um erfolgreiche zu belohnen und Stillstand zu bestrafen.  Keine Inflation zu haben nimmt dem Staat viel Spielraum.
> Darum sind für mich die AfD-Spalter keine wählbare Alternative, sondern  ein Haufen besitzstandwahrende Gartenzwerge.


Dies hat die AfD nicht zu verantworten sondern die etablierten Parteien in Europa. Die AfD hat unter Lucke ja Ideen gehabt um diesen Problem zu begegnen.(eine starke und eine schwache Euro Währung für den Süden, damit der wieder konkurrenzfähig werden kann)


> denen es um ihre Rente geht  und nicht um eine langfristige Strategie


Die aktuelle und völlig unnötige Rentenpolitik welche für eine hohe Altersarmut sorgen wird kommt nicht von der AfD.



waterpiep schrieb:


> Der Thread ist ja ein großartiges Sammelsurium  an Meinungen die zeigen, warum Deutschland und Westeuropa komplett am  Arsch sind.
> Als wenn es noch irgendwie relevant wäre welche Parteien hier aufkeimen und was diese sagen.
> 
> Es wird keine ökonomische Erholung von der staatlichen Schuldenlast geben.
> ...



1. Dafür wird es früher oder später eine Lösungen geben.(alle Schulden werden einfach gestrichen) Außerdem hat dieses Problem nicht nur Europa. Japan *hust
2. Muss es auch nicht *wenn *der Rest der Bevölkerung hochqualifiziert ist.(leider wird da schon seit Jahren gespart und die Asylanten helfen da auch nicht besonders). Es werden in Zukunft einfach viel weniger Arbeitskräfte benötigt, da viel in Fabriken automatisiert ist. Die verbliebenen müssen aber das Know-how zur Entwicklung von Maschienen Robotern usw besitzen. In Japan herrscht auch keine Weltuntergangstimmung wegen dem demografischen Wandel, dieser ist irgendwie ein westliches Phänomen.  Schau dir mal die Jugendarbeitslosigkeit in Europa an, zu wenig Nachwuchs für die Wirtschaft sehe ich da nicht.
3. Dem stimme ich zu


----------



## Woohoo (25. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Griechenland und Portugal sind heute quasi schon dritte Weltländer. Sie gehen auch durch Merkels Spardiktat zugrunde, weil Inflation immer schon ein gutes Mittel war, um erfolgreiche zu belohnen und Stillstand zu bestrafen. Keine Inflation zu haben nimmt dem Staat viel Spielraum.



Der Euro sollte Frieden und Wohlstand bringen. Das hat bei diesen Ländern nicht geklappt. Der Frieden zeigt sich als Ärger auf Deutschland und der Wohlstand? Griechenland hatte vor den "Hilfskrediten" ca. 11% Arbeitlosigkeit und jetzt ca. 25%, scheint ja nicht so gut gelaufen zu sein.

Vielleicht wäre es doch besser wenn Griechenland austritt und abwerten könnte. Aber das könnte ja andere Länder auch veranlassen den Euro zu verlassen, wenn Sie sehen das es Griechenland auf einmal besser geht. Na und? Den Ländern soll es doch in erster Linie besser gehen oder ist der Euro ein Selbstzweck?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Januar 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wenn jemand behauptet, der Kalte Krieg inklusive der Gefahr des Atomkriegs an einer Grenze, die mitten durch Europa ging, sei weniger schlimm als die "Flüchtlingskrise", hat ein seltsames Bild der Realität.


Naja, wir standen dreimal ganz kurz vor dem Atomkrieg, dreimal HÄTTE Europa vernichtet werden können. Es war nur eine Gefahr, aber es sind, abgesehen von MIlliarden an Rüstungskosten, keine weiteren Schäden eingetreten.Teuer war der kalte Krieg aber auf jedem Fall, für die Ostblockländer relativ viel teurer als für die Natoländer.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Aber um ehrlich zu sein sehe ich momentan auch eher schwierige Zeiten auf uns zu kommen.


Schwierig beschreibt es gut. Zu lösen wäre es, wenn wir es wollten. Aber die Interessen der Menschen sind zu unterschiedlich. Merkel sieht die Demografie und will den Mindestlohn umgehen, alles beides Faktoren für Wirtschaftsbetriebe. Die soziale Ruhe wird dabei übersehen und ausgeblendet. Darum wird es hier auch krachen. Auch wenn ich es den Rechtsdeppen vorwerfe, falsch und übertrieben zu handeln, weil die einzelnen Flüchtlinge nichts für die Situation können und weder brennende Flüchtlingsheime noch verprügelte Flüchtling irgendetwas an der Situation ändern. Aber vorwerfen kann man Menschen ihre Dummheit nicht. Solange sie es mit Wahlen und Demontrationen machen, ist für mich alles in Ordnung, das ist Demokratie, Gewalt lehne ich aber ab, dafür haben wir die Polizei.

Die Politik bei uns ist gelähmt und wir sehen, wie Diktaturen wie China viel einfacher unbequeme Entscheidungen durchprügeln. Eine Alternative ist diese Gesellschaftsform für uns aber nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Januar 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Die Bedeutung sinkt aber den Menschen geht es fast irgendwo auf der Welt besser als hier.



Das mag noch auf Länder wie Deutschland, Frankreich, Niederlande, Östereich, Belgien und Italien zutreffen, vielen Menschen in Europa geht es aber auch nicht, oder nicht mehr, übermäßig gut, Länder wo es einem großen Teil der Bevölkerung im Vergleich zu ersteren Ländern deutlich schlechter geht gibt es genug: Spanien, Portugal, Griechenland, Rumänien, Bulgarien, Kroatien, Lettland, Litauen, Polen, Slowenien, Slowakei.



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Dies hat die AfD nicht zu verantworten sondern die etablierten Parteien in Europa. Die AfD hat unter Lucke ja Ideen gehabt um diesen Problem zu begegnen.(eine starke und eine schwache Euro Währung für den Süden, damit der wieder konkurrenzfähig werden kann)



Was aber auch die Problematik des europäischen Wirtschaftsraums nicht lösen würde indem vor allem Deutschland dafür sorgt das die südlichen Länder heute teilweise in der Bredouille stecken in der sie stecken.
Grob zusammengefasst fing das mit den Reformen von Schörder an, der in Deutschland den Niedriglohnsektor mit staatlicher Subvention (Zuschuss für Geringverdiener) salonfähig gemacht hat und somit den Wettbewerb mit den europäischen Nachbarn enorm verzehrt hat.
Hinzu kommt das Deutschland mindestens genauso lange schon das magische Viereck der Wirtschaft sträflichst missachtet indem man dem außenwirtschaftlichen Gleichgewicht bewust zuwieder handelt, das besagt das Export und Import sich möglichst in einer Wage halten sollten. Nur das Deutschlands Export wesentlich höher als der Import liegt und wir, statt wir nun entsprechend auch mehr importieren, eben das nicht machen, wieder nicht unerheblich auf Kosten unserer eurpoäischen Nachbarn. Darüber hinaus gibt es noch einiges mehr, die beiden gängisten Punkte dürften aber die beiden genannten sein.

 Für alle die nicht wissen was das magische Viereck ist:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Magisches_Viereck



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Die aktuelle und völlig unnötige Rentenpolitik welche für eine hohe Altersarmut sorgen wird kommt nicht von der AfD.



Nein kommt sie nicht, aber die AfD hat dafür auch keine akzeptablen Lösungen anzubieten, so wie alle anderen Parteien auch nicht. 



Ich 15 schrieb:


> 1. Dafür wird es früher oder später eine Lösungen geben.(alle Schulden werden einfach gestrichen) Außerdem hat dieses Problem nicht nur Europa. Japan *hust



Japans Problem sind nicht die Schulden, die sind nur Symptom einer völlig verfehlten Wirtschaftspolitik in der Unternehmen lieber ihre Gewinne maximieren wen man ihnen günstige Rahmenbedingungen setzt als die heimische Kaufkraft zu stärken indem man neue Arbeitsplätze schaft und höhere Löhne zahlt. So gesehen, ja, Japan gibt einen Ausblick darauf was uns hier in Europa erwartet.

Auch hier nochmal gut nachlesbar: Japan zeigt was auf uns zukommt - manager magazin



Ich 15 schrieb:


> 2. Muss es auch nicht *wenn *der Rest der Bevölkerung hochqualifiziert ist.(leider wird da schon seit Jahren gespart und die Asylanten helfen da auch nicht besonders). Es werden in Zukunft einfach viel weniger Arbeitskräfte benötigt, da viel in Fabriken automatisiert ist. Die verbliebenen müssen aber das Know-how zur Entwicklung von Maschienen Robotern usw besitzen. In Japan herrscht auch keine Weltuntergangstimmung wegen dem demografischen Wandel, dieser ist irgendwie ein westliches Phänomen.  Schau dir mal die Jugendarbeitslosigkeit in Europa an, zu wenig Nachwuchs für die Wirtschaft sehe ich da nicht.



Nicht nur Fabriken werden automatisiert, in Japan zeichnet sich auch heute schon der Trend dahingehend ab das viele Bereiche des Service und der Pflege künftig automatisiert sein werden und / oder von Robotern bedient werden. Während das in Japan vermutlich weniger Probleme verursachen wird, aufgrund rückläufiger Bevölkerung, wird diese zunehmende Automatisierung in Ländern mit starker Geburtenrate und großer junger Bevölkerung, wie Indien und China, Afrika, die Armut weiter anfachen da Millionen Wanderarbeiter,  Tagelöhner und Armutsarbeiter überflüssig werden dürften, für die es aber keine alternativen Jobs geben wird. Den kein Mensch kann mit einem Roboter bzgl. der Arbeitskraft konkurieren, so billig kann niemand seine Arbeitskraft anbieten.
Die Aussage von Foxcon trifft es da auch sehr gut: "Heute beschäftigen wir noch 1 Million Chinesen in der Produktion, in 20 Jahren werden wir 1 Million Roboter beschäftigen." 

Dieser Entwicklung wirst du auch nicht alleine damit begegnet bekommen das du dafür sorgst das alle Menschen künftig "hochqualifiziert" sind, weil soviel hochqualifizierte Arbeitskräfte brauchst du auch nicht da es dafür keine Arbeitsplätze gibt und es auch keine realistische Aussicht darauf gibt für soviele Menschen entsprechende Stellen zu schaffen, das heißt folglich, das du künftig ein starkes Überangebot an hochqualifizierten Arbeitern haben wirst, weil natürlich alle versuchen, die es können, werden irgendwie ihren Lebensunterhalt zu bestreiten. Das wird dazu führen das es in hochqualifizierten Stellen womöglich einen Lohnsturz geben wird, wegen des hohen Angebots an Arbeitskräften und du paralell dazu viele Menschen haben wirst die ohne Hilfe nicht mehr in der Lage sein werden ihr Leben zu bestreiten weil sie mangels Bildung und Arbeit arbeitslos sind.

Im Prinzip beschreibt es also eine weitere Verschärfung zwischen armen und reichen Menschen, die Reichen, denen automatisierte Fabriken und Geschäfte gehören, dazwischen die paar die dank hoher Qualifikation noch irgenwie ihren Lebensunterhalt bestritten bekommen und auf der anderen Seite die unzähligen Menschen die faktisch nahezu überflüssig sind.

Der demographische Wandel hingegen ist kein westliches Phänomen sondern ein wirtschaftliches des Kapitalismus. Sehr kompakt und allgemein ausgedrückt dreht sich das Prinzip dabei um folgendes.
Wir haben eine wachstumsorientierte Konsumgesellschaft. Eine steigende Bevölkerung sorgt theoretisch für steigendes Wachstum beim Konsum durch das auch die Wirtschaft wächst. Hast du nun eine stark rückläufige Gesellschaft sinkt theoretisch auch das Wachstum des Konsums.
Natürlich stiege der Konsum auch bei steigenden Löhnen / Wohlstand und gleichzeitig sinkenden Bevölkerungswachstum, aber das läuft momentan der Entwicklung entgegen indem die breite Masse immer weniger Geld hat und nur der Wohlstand einiger ganz weniger Menschen steigt und das dafür drastisch.
Folglich braucht man eine wachsende Bevölkerung um einem durch schwindenden Wohlstand geringeren Konsum entgegen zu wirken, weshalb man in der Wirtschaft auch das Schreckgespenst des demographischen Wandels nährt um so weiter mahcen zu können wie bis dato.

Ergo um es nach einer so langen Ausführung auf den Punkt zu bringen, die aufgeführten Entwicklungen und Probleme wirst du nicht ausschließlich mit mehr Bildung gelöst bekommen, oder mit Zuwanderung und steigenden Geburtenraten.
Wer einen sozialen Kolaps und einen wirtschaftlichen Niedergang verhindern will wird nicht darum herum kommen die aktuelle soziale Gerechtigkeit und die Verteilung des Vermögens, sowie die wirtschaftlichen Strukturen in Frage zu stellen und dort tiefgreifenste Reformen zu machen.
Es gibt keine Lösung solange man meint die aktuelle Handhabung könne ohne jegliche deutliche Veränderung einfach so beibehalten werden. 



Ich 15 schrieb:


> 3. Dem stimme ich zu


Ja, dem stimme ich auch zu, es wird nur neue Probleme schaffen, nicht aber primär wegen der Religion der sie angehören, sondern weil wir auch für die meisten dieser Menschen keine Perspektiven bieten können. 
Wir können unseren eigenen Menschen oft schon nur sehr bescheidene Perspektiven bieten und der Trend geht hin zu ehr immer schlechteren als besseren Perspektiven, wie soll man da Millionen von Flüchtlingen mehr bieten können?
Das zusammen mit den sozialen Problemen die sich bei uns langsam selbst entwickeln wird man durch die Masse an Flüchtlingen nur weitere Probleme schaffen die eine Lösung unseres eigenen Dilemas evt. noch verkomplizieren könnten.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Politik bei uns ist gelähmt und wir sehen, wie Diktaturen wie China viel einfacher unbequeme Entscheidungen durchprügeln. Eine Alternative ist diese Gesellschaftsform für uns aber nicht.



Und trotz aller "Einfachheit" unbequeme Entscheidungen durchsetzen zu können  steckt China selbst in einer großen wirtschaftlichen Krise, den China leidet unter ehnlichen Problemen wie Europa, einer Wirtschaft die überwiegend auf den Export ausgerichtet ist, einem schwachen Binnenmarkt was die Kaufkraft betrifft (Millionen arme Menschen, mit geringer Kaufkraft) und einer riesigen spekulativen Immobilienblase mit ganzen Geisterstädten die errichtet wurden, wo kein Schwein wohnt, aber fleißig mit Geld am Immobilienmarkt verdient wurde, sowie einer Mittelschicht die durch den Erwerb von spekulativen Immobilien stark verschuldet ist.

Die Probleme in China sind deswegen inzwischen schon so groß das das Wirtschaftswachstum die letzten Jahre merklich gesunken ist und auch die Probleme am chinesischen Finanzmarkt auf die europäischen Börsen durchschlagen.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Januar 2016)

Doppelpost...


----------



## der-sack88 (25. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du muss absolut und relativ unterscheiden.



Tja, vielleicht schon. Aber ist denn die relative weltweite Vorherrschaft wünschenswert, wenn man mit den kolonisierten umgeht wie mit Tieren? "Wir" waren damals die Unterdrücker, genau wie die Chinesen heute die Ausbeuter der afrikanischen Bodenschätze sind oder die USA weltweit Ölvorkommen als natürlichen US-amerikanischen Besitz ansehen. Ein Gleichgewicht wäre nötig, und damit entweder ein stärkeres Europa oder ein schwächeres China. Die USA werden sich ja eventuell sowieso selbst schlagen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Naja, wir standen dreimal ganz kurz vor dem Atomkrieg, dreimal HÄTTE Europa vernichtet werden können. Es war nur eine Gefahr, aber es sind, abgesehen von MIlliarden an Rüstungskosten, keine weiteren Schäden eingetreten.Teuer war der kalte Krieg aber auf jedem Fall, für die Ostblockländer relativ viel teurer als für die Natoländer.



Gut, das ist Ansichtssache. Ich bin der Meinung, dass es ganz erhebliche Schäden gab. Sei es allgemeine Unterdrückung politischer Gegner im Westen und im Osten, die Angst vor einem dritten Weltkrieg ("Eckhart, die Russen kommen!"), die Opfer der Mauer und der Stasi, außerhalb Europas der Vietnam- und der Koreakrieg, Putsche gegen Demokratien und damit verbunden das schaffen von brutalen Militärdiktaturen (Chile), Angst vor Teilen des eigenen Volks (McCarthy)...
Ich denke schon, dass auch in Europa der kalte Krieg gesellschaftliche, zwischenmenschliche Schäden hinterlassen hat. Nichts anderes macht bis jetzt die Flüchtlingskrise und das Erstarken der Rechten.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Schwierig beschreibt es gut. Zu lösen wäre es, wenn wir es wollten. Aber die Interessen der Menschen sind zu unterschiedlich. Merkel sieht die Demografie und will den Mindestlohn umgehen, alles beides Faktoren für Wirtschaftsbetriebe. Die soziale Ruhe wird dabei übersehen und ausgeblendet. Darum wird es hier auch krachen. Auch wenn ich es den Rechtsdeppen vorwerfe, falsch und übertrieben zu handeln, weil die einzelnen Flüchtlinge nichts für die Situation können und weder brennende Flüchtlingsheime noch verprügelte Flüchtling irgendetwas an der Situation ändern. Aber vorwerfen kann man Menschen ihre Dummheit nicht. Solange sie es mit Wahlen und Demontrationen machen, ist für mich alles in Ordnung, das ist Demokratie, Gewalt lehne ich aber ab, dafür haben wir die Polizei.
> 
> Die Politik bei uns ist gelähmt und wir sehen, wie Diktaturen wie China viel einfacher unbequeme Entscheidungen durchprügeln. Eine Alternative ist diese Gesellschaftsform für uns aber nicht.



Sicher, Dummheit kann man niemandem vorwerfen. Dumme gabs schon immer und die wird es immer geben. Aber für mich hat das ganze weniger mit Dummheit, als mit vorsätzlichem Leugnen der Tatsachen und selektiver Wahrnehmung zu tun. Die Bild schreibt, dass angeblich 70% der Flüchtlinge junge Männer sind, weil das irgendein Typ mal behauptet hat? Glatte Lüge, aber die Pegidioten glauben es. Die Süddeutsche schreibt einen differenzierten Artikel über die Zusammensetzung der Flüchtlingsströme? Sofort schreien die selben Leute Rügenkresse. Das BAMF legt konkrete Zahlen vor? Gutmenschen!
Das ist für mich eher ein bewusstes Ausblenden aus Hass und Angst, aber nicht unbedingt Zeichen für Dummheit. Zumal immer mehr Leute, die ich kenne und die ich für einigermaßen Intelligent halte, die rassistische Hetze mancher Zeitungen glauben. Steter Tropfen höhlt den Stein, man muss nur lang genug Hetzen, dann glauben es irgendwann genug. Selbst die nicht so dummen. Hatten wir schon mal, brauchen wir nicht wieder.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Januar 2016)

Doppelpost, warum auch immer?

Vermutlich wieder statt des bearbeiten Fensters das direkt antworten Fenster unten am Ende der Seite erwischt, wo der Text noch zwischengespeichert war.
Nerviger Mist...


----------



## Husalah (25. Januar 2016)

Bilder aus Calais 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXUsyFuIWIk


----------



## Threshold (25. Januar 2016)

Und wer hat das Video verifiziert?


----------



## der-sack88 (25. Januar 2016)

Ist ja bei uns Gott sei dank noch nie passiert, dass irgendjemand irgendwas gestürmt hat.
Und dabei gehts für die doch um nichts, nur ums Überleben. Da kann man ruhig mal Anstand zeigen!

Im Ernst, passiert. Die Leute sind verzweifelt, da handelt man schon mal unüberlegt.
Bei uns wird ja sonst nur bei todernsten Sachen wie Fußball so gehandelt, und in Düsseldorf, Berlin oder Frankfurt feiert man das dann als Fankultur. Aber wenn es ums Überleben geht, geht sowas natürlich zu weit!
In diesem Sinne: Integration läuft. Im Stadion von manchen Deutschen nicht zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Verminaard (25. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wer hat das Video verifiziert?


Nach was siehts denn sonst aus? Kaffeefahrt vom seniorenheim waldfrieden?


----------



## Husalah (25. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wer hat das Video verifiziert?


https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2cBGMcZRxE


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. Januar 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Im Ernst, passiert. Die Leute sind verzweifelt, da handelt man schon mal unüberlegt.


Ja, weil man aus Frankreich auch verzweifelt nach Großbritannien fliehen muss...


----------



## der-sack88 (25. Januar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ja, weil man aus Frankreich auch verzweifelt nach Großbritannien fliehen muss...




Ändert nichts daran, dass die aus Kriegsgebieten kommen und vor einer komplett ungewissen Zukunft stehen. Ich will das ganze natürlich nicht entschuldigen, aber man muss auch mal die Kirche im Dorf lassen und mit Leuten, die eine schwere Zeit hinter sich haben, nicht extrem viel härter umgehen als mit uns selbst.


----------



## waterpiep (25. Januar 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> 1. Dafür wird es früher oder später eine Lösungen geben.(alle Schulden werden einfach gestrichen) Außerdem hat dieses Problem nicht nur Europa. Japan *hust
> 2. Muss es auch nicht *wenn *der Rest der Bevölkerung hochqualifiziert ist.(leider wird da schon seit Jahren gespart und die Asylanten helfen da auch nicht besonders). Es werden in Zukunft einfach viel weniger Arbeitskräfte benötigt, da viel in Fabriken automatisiert ist. Die verbliebenen müssen aber das Know-how zur Entwicklung von Maschienen Robotern usw besitzen. In Japan herrscht auch keine Weltuntergangstimmung wegen dem demografischen Wandel, dieser ist irgendwie ein westliches Phänomen.  Schau dir mal die Jugendarbeitslosigkeit in Europa an, zu wenig Nachwuchs für die Wirtschaft sehe ich da nicht.
> 3. Dem stimme ich zu


zu 1.
Du kannst die Schulden nicht mal ebenso streichen und dann gehts munter weiter. Die verdeckte Schuldenlast von 2010 (inklusiver aller zukünftiger Ansprüche) belief sich auf 8 Billionen Euro, das wird noch rasant ansteigen.
Wir haben ein BIP von 3,7 Billionen  wovon die hälfte fake ist bei einem Staatsanteil von ca 50 %. Wahrscheinlich wird das bis 2020 alles so Ansteigen, dass die Deutschen 10 Jahre ohne Lohn arbeiten müssten um den Schuldenberg abzutragen.

Sagen wir die Regierung würde einfach verkünden wir zahlen das nicht mehr zurück, dann gibts keine Renten oder Gesundheitssystem mehr, 
Banken und Unternehmen bei denen der Staat in der Kreide steht würden reihenweise zusammenbrechen und Massenarbeitslosigkeit wäre die Folge.
Das wissen die Politiker auch, deswegen versucht man mit Hilfe von Zentralbank und Co diesen Kollaps unendlich hinauszuzögern. Das das Nonsens ist dürfte jedem klar sein. 

zu 2.
Es ist ein Trugschluss zu glauben das höhere Automatisierung weniger Arbeitsplätze erfordert, diese verlagern sich nur vom Fließband weg hin zu dem Computer etc.
Das erste Auto wurde noch von einer einzigen Person konstruiert, heute brauchst du für eine neue Bremsscheibe schon große Teams und verschiedene Zulieferer. 

Was stimmt ist das die Produktivität steigt, diese wird aber von den Ansprüchen der Alten und wachsenden Staatskosten aufgefressen.  
Die Rentner konsumieren nicht die Produkte aus ihrem Arbeitsleben, die wollen auch den neuesten Kram. 

Früher konnte ein Familienvater Ausbildung, Auto und Haus für die Familie alleine aufbringen. Heute reicht es oft nicht wenn beide Partner arbeiten.
Comparing the inflated cost of living today from 1950 to 2014: How declining purchasing power has hurt the middle class since 1950.


----------



## waterpiep (25. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der demographische Wandel hingegen ist kein westliches Phänomen sondern ein wirtschaftliches des Kapitalismus. Sehr kompakt und allgemein ausgedrückt dreht sich das Prinzip dabei um folgendes.
> Wir haben eine wachstumsorientierte Konsumgesellschaft. Eine steigende Bevölkerung sorgt theoretisch für steigendes Wachstum beim Konsum durch das auch die Wirtschaft wächst. Hast du nun eine stark rückläufige Gesellschaft sinkt theoretisch auch das Wachstum des Konsums.
> Natürlich stiege der Konsum auch bei steigenden Löhnen / Wohlstand und gleichzeitig sinkenden Bevölkerungswachstum, aber das läuft momentan der Entwicklung entgegen indem die breite Masse immer weniger Geld hat und nur der Wohlstand einiger ganz weniger Menschen steigt und das dafür drastisch.
> Folglich braucht man eine wachsende Bevölkerung um einem durch schwindenden Wohlstand geringeren Konsum entgegen zu wirken, weshalb man in der Wirtschaft auch das Schreckgespenst des demographischen Wandels nährt um so weiter mahcen zu können wie bis dato.



Das ist genau die Form von pseudo aufgeklärter Nonsens Meinung aufgrund derer ich glaube, dass es keine Hoffnung für DE gibt. Deine Meinung ist viel schlimmer als die ganzen Leute die sich gar keine Gedanken machen.

Du hast nichtmal begriffen das nicht Konsum sondern Investition zum Wachstum führst. Du kennst nichtmal die fundamentalen Begriffe der Wirtschaftslehre und glaubst eine Meinung zu haben.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Januar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> Das ist genau die Form von pseudo aufgeklärter Nonsens Meinung aufgrund derer ich glaube, dass es keine Hoffnung für DE gibt. Deine Meinung ist viel schlimmer als die ganzen Leute die sich gar keine Gedanken machen.
> 
> Du hast nichtmal begriffen das nicht Konsum sondern Investition zum Wachstum führst. Du kennst nichtmal die fundamentalen Begriffe der Wirtschaftslehre und glaubst eine Meinung zu haben.



Na blos gut das wir dann solch "schlaue" Menschen wie Dich haben, die zwar in der Lage sind zu postulieren, aber dann scheinbar unfähig sind "ihrer Meinung" darzulegen / zu begründen. 

Was denkst du den woher das Geld für Investitionen in der Wirtschaft kommt? Unternehmen verdienen in der Regel Geld durch den Verkauf ihrer Produkte an Konsumenten und investieren dieses dann im "Normalfall" wieder.
Natürlich gibt es ohne Investitionen kein Konsum, weil es ohne Investitionen nicht mal eine jemanden gäbe der etwas produzieren täte.
Aber für die Kernaussage um die es geht spielen diese Zwischenschritte, in dem Fall, keine entscheidene Rolle weil es zu weit vom Kern abschweifen würde ohne die Tatsache zu ändern die nämlich ist das du bei sinkender Kaufkraft weniger Konsum hast, weniger Konsum bedeutet in der Regel weniger Umsatz und Gewinn für die Firmen und das führt zu weniger Investitionen was wieder zu einem sinkenden Konsum führt.
Also musst du dem irgendwie entgegen wirken, was wieder zu meiner Aussage führt die du ja so bescheiden findest...

*edit* Ach und ja, im Gegensatz zu Dir würde ich schon sagen das ich eine Meinung habe, weil ich die wenigstens kommuniziere, was man von dir nicht behaupten kann, den wie sagt man so schön?
Außer Einsätzern nich viel gewesen, nicht?
Also erspar mir künftig deine herablassenden Äußerungen zu Zitaten von mir, wen das alles ist was du dazu zu sagen hast.

*edit 2* Es gibt übrigens eine bearbeiten Funktion und die ist auch keine neue Erfindung in Foren, dann muss man auch keine Doppelposts von der Leine lassen. 
Die sind nämlich nicht so gerne gesehen...

*edit 3* Übrigens bedeuten Investitionen nicht auch zwingend und automatisch ein Wachstum, man kann auch "Fehl"investitionen tätigen die einen gegenteiligen Effekt bewirken.


----------



## sfc (25. Januar 2016)

Die Tage habe ich einen ehemaligen Arbeitskollegen getroffen und auf ihn seinen fehlenden Zahn angesprochen. Ergebnis: Der hat bei uns in der Nähe als Wachmann gearbeitet im Flüchtlingsheim und dort auf die Fresse bekommen. Das passiert da wohl häufiger, wobei er meistens noch Glück hatte und "nur" gebissen wurde oder Morddrohungen zu hören bekam. Was der mir erzählt hat, hat mich richtig aus der Fassung gebracht. Manche Flüchtlinge scheißen, wenn sie Langeweile haben, in ihre Betten und lachen sich schlapp, wenn ein Helfer das dann wegmachen darf. Wenn das Essen nicht zusagt, klatschen die ihr Tablett einfach auf den Boden und beschimpfen die Helferinnen als Huren und Schlampen. 

Die Polizei ist zwar regelmäßig vor Ort, aber unternimmt absolut nichts. Auf den Kosten für den neuen Zahn bleibt der Kollege auch sitzen. Das wird alles einfach heruntergespielt und unter "Kann mal passieren" verbucht. Die "Schutzsuchenden" haben auch schon öfters einen benachbarten Supermarkt leergeräumt. Sind mit mehreren Männern rein, haben den Einkaufswagen befüllt und dann einfach nicht bezahlt. Als die Polizei zur Stelle war, hat die den Geschäftsführer doch tatsächlich gebeten, keine Anzeige zu erstatten. Man werde sich drum kümmern ... Passenderweise ist das Flüchtlingsheim für Außenstehende so abgeschirmt, dass keiner weiß, was darin vor sich geht. Zwecks Presseschau wird da gelegentlich mal durchgegriffen und saubergemacht, also faktisch nach DDR-Art die Illusion von Recht und Ordnung vorgespielt. Die Medien halten sich aber auch bei Dingen politkorrekt raus, die in aller Öffentlichkeit passieren. "Junge Männer" haben da auch mal minderjährige Mädchen begafft und mit dem Handy gefilmt, als die sich fürs Training aufgewärmt haben. Als man sie vertrieb, weil die Mädchen Schiss hatten, wurde noch vor Wut der Zaun niedergetreten. 

Inzwischen kann ich echt verstehen, dass Leute auf die Straße gehen und sich von den etablierten Parteien abwenden. Das Erstarken rechter Parteien haben sich CDU, SPD, Grüne, FDP und die Linke ganz alleine auf die Fahnen zu schreiben. Deren inzwischen fast identische und jede Vernunft ignorierende Politik hat ein ganz hässliches Klima geschaffen. Allen scheint es nur noch darum zu gehen, ja nirgendwo anzuecken, um das vom Steuerzahler erbrachte und sich gegenseitig zugeschanzte  Salär nicht zu verspielen.


----------



## Woohoo (25. Januar 2016)

Husalah schrieb:


> Bilder aus Calais
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=cXUsyFuIWIk



Warum man in Calais (illegales Lager, Belagerung von Autobahnen, aufbrechen von LKW) nicht mal ordentlich aufräumt verstehe ich nicht. Die betteln doch gerade darum abgeschoben zu werden. Man lässt dort feste Strukturen wachsen und sich auf der Nase rumtanzen bis ohne Militär bald nichts mehr geht.

Und neben der Balkanroute darf man die übliche Mittelmeerroute nicht vergessen. Die Grenze müsste man mit Militär dank des Meeres doch besser schließen können wenn man das wollte.


----------



## waterpiep (26. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na blos gut das wir dann solch "schlaue" Menschen wie Dich haben, die zwar in der Lage sind zu postulieren, aber dann scheinbar unfähig sind "ihrer Meinung" darzulegen / zu begründen.
> 
> Was denkst du den woher das Geld für Investitionen in der Wirtschaft kommt? Unternehmen verdienen in der Regel Geld durch den Verkauf ihrer Produkte an Konsumenten und investieren dieses dann im "Normalfall" wieder.
> Natürlich gibt es ohne Investitionen kein Konsum, weil es ohne Investitionen nicht mal eine jemanden gäbe der etwas produzieren täte.
> ...



Es ist nicht herablassend jemanden zu kritisieren der Meinungen verbreitet die Gift für die Gesellschaft sind. Ich weiß sehr wohl das deine "Meinung" nur von Spinnern kopiert ist.
Bei dem Bildungssystem das du genau wie ich durchlaufen hast, ist es aber auch kein Wunder. Für ein derartiges demokratisches System ist es aber schlicht von Vorteil verwirrte Menschen zu haben,
die zu den Parteien laufen in Hoffnung auf Lösungen die sie nicht bekommen werden. Mittlerweile ist es aber auch egal ob man CDU, SPD, Linke, AFD oder sonstwas wählt.

Aber zurück zum Thema Konsum und Investition. Deine Beschreibung ist warscheinlich die am weitesten verbreitete, aber eben kompletter Unsinn.
Wenn man Konsum und Investition durcheinander wirft, glaubt man am Ende wirklich das man sich reich konsumieren kann.  Ja ich weiß der Schwachsinn kommt auch regelmäßig in den Medien (Binnennachfrage etc.).

In Wirklichkeit ist es eben so das nur Konsumverzicht zum Wachstum führt, da so erst Sparen möglich wird. Das Größte Wachstum wäre möglich in einer reinen Investitionswirtschaft ganz ohne Konsumgüter. 

Da ich keine Lust habe alles zu erklären und es sich eigentlich auch nicht um eine Meinung handelt sondern um Realität, verweise ich auf diesen Link :
Wie durch Sparen die Wirtschaft wächst

Hier ist das ganze Problem anhand eines Comics für Kinder erklärt. Ein Comic den wir in der Schule hätten haben müssen, was in diesem verschissenen Bildungssystem aber nicht vorgesehen ist.
mfg


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Januar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> Es ist nicht herablassend jemanden zu kritisieren der Meinungen verbreitet die Gift für die Gesellschaft sind. Ich weiß sehr wohl das deine "Meinung" nur von Spinnern kopiert ist.
> Bei dem Bildungssystem das du genau wie ich durchlaufen hast, ist es aber auch kein Wunder. Für ein derartiges demokratisches System ist es aber schlicht von Vorteil verwirrte Menschen zu haben,
> die zu den Parteien laufen in Hoffnung auf Lösungen die sie nicht bekommen werden. Mittlerweile ist es aber auch egal ob man CDU, SPD, Linke, AFD oder sonstwas wählt.



Ah ja und und du weißt natürlich genau wer kein Spinner ist und hast den absoluten Durchblick in der Materie so das du nie, nie im Leben irgend einem "Spinner" auflaufen würdest, alles klar... 
Sorry, aber das ist absolut herablassend, vor allem wen man anderen vorwirft sie würden ihre Meinung von Spinnern kopieren, ohne auch nur im Ansatz zu erklären warum dies der Fall sei...



waterpiep schrieb:


> Aber zurück zum Thema Konsum und Investition. Deine Beschreibung ist warscheinlich die am weitesten verbreitete, aber eben kompletter Unsinn.
> Wenn man Konsum und Investition durcheinander wirft, glaubt man am Ende wirklich das man sich reich konsumieren kann.  Ja ich weiß der Schwachsinn kommt auch regelmäßig in den Medien (Binnennachfrage etc.).



Wer wirft das durcheinander? Doch nur Du. Firmen sind auf Konsumenten angewiesen, ohne einen Konsumenten ihrer Produkte findet kein Wachstum statt weil nichts verkauft wird. Able kann 100 Fische fangen, die Frage ist welchen Nutzen er von den Fischen hat wen er sie nicht eintauschen, oder verkaufen kann um somit an Dinge zu gelangen die ihm nützen, die er will, oder aber braucht. Wen er also auf den 100 Fischen sitzen bleibt weil es keine Konsumenten gibt kann er auch nicht investieren und somit wachsen.
Genauso können andere ihre Zeit ohne seinen Fisch nicht dazu nutzen ihre Zeit für andere Dinge zu verwenden da sie ihre Zeit aufwenden müssen um ihre Fische selbst zu fangen.
Folglich, ohne Investition kein Konsum, ohne Konsum keine Investition und somit kein Wachstum.
Und nein, eine Konsument, oder Verbraucher kann sich nicht "reich" konsumieren, das habe ich auch nie behauptet, oder geschrieben, er kann sich maximal durch Konsum produktiver machen, aber selbst das ist nicht zwingend der Fall bei einem Konsumprodukt.
Nur der Produzent des Konsumgutes kann durch selbiges "reich" werden, wäre das nicht der Fall wäre äußert fraglich wozu eine Firma wie Apple Konsumgüter herstellt die im Grunde weder die Produktivität erhöhen, noch anderwärtig zum überleben notwendig sind.



waterpiep schrieb:


> In Wirklichkeit ist es eben so das nur Konsumverzicht zum Wachstum führt da so erst Sparen möglich wird. Das Größte Wachstum wäre möglich in einer reinen Investitionswirtschaft ganz ohne Konsumgüter.



Nein, Konsumverzicht führt nur dann zu Wachstum wen ich dadurch nicht meinen Mehrwert verliere, oder aber einen erhalte. Zum Beispiel wen ich dadurch Geld sparen kann das ich dann investieren kann. Wen ich aber auf den Konsum von Gütern verzichte die meine Produktivität steigern wird es auch kein Wachstum geben. Wen ich zum Beispiel als Privatperson meinen Computer verkaufe und künftig wieder alles per Hand schreibe und per Post verschicke, statt per e-mail erhöht sich die Zeit die ich dafür aufwenden muss um meine Korspondenz zu führen erheblich, das ist Zeit die ich nicht für produktive andere Zwecke verwenden kann. Das sparen dieses Geldes durch den Verzicht des Konsums dieser Produkte hätte für mich keinen also Mehrwert das mein Wachstum fördern täte, ehr im Gegenteil, vermutlich würde in dem Fall mein Wachstum, durch die sinkende Produktivität sogar ins Gegenteil verkehren.
Entsprechend kann ein Konsum dieser Geräte mein Wachstum fördern da es meine Produktivität steigert, oder / und Zeit spart die ich in andere Dinge investieren kann die mein Wachstum fördern.



waterpiep schrieb:


> Da ich keine Lust habe alles zu erklären und es sich eigentlich auch nicht um eine Meinung handelt sondern um Realität, verweise ich auf diesen Link :
> Wie durch Sparen die Wirtschaft wächst
> 
> Hier ist das ganze Problem anhand eines Comics für Kinder erklärt. Ein Comic den wir in der Schule hätten haben müssen, was in diesem verschissenen Bildungssystem aber nicht vorgesehen ist.
> mfg



Sorry, aber das was da geschrieben wird ist weitestgehender Käse, da es unzählige Aspekte der modernen Wirtschaft, angefangen von der Spekulation, über die Auslagerung der Arbeit zum senken des Risikos bei Investitionen, bis hin zur Konsequenz der Verschuldung von Personen durch da angepriesene Kreditwesen einfach mal völlig ignoriert, genaso wie die Wirkung abstrakter Tauschmittel (Geld) und den Umstand das er auch auf die Erzeugnisse anderer angewiesen ist und Arbeitskraft auch eine Ware darstellt.

 Mal ganz davon zu schweigen das auf den Umstand, wie die Ersparnisse nun der Gesellschaft von Nutzen sind überhaupt nicht eingegangen wird, es aber durchgängig als heres Ziel angepriesen wird. Welchen Nutzen hat die Gesellschaft von Geld das nicht arbeitet? Was nützt ein milliardenschwerer Wohlstand einer einzelnen Privatperson? Wie kann diese Person damit seinen Lebensstandard erhöhen? Indem er sein Haus komplett aus Gold baut? Sich ein mit Diamanten besetztes Tablet kauft?
Das sparen von Geld hat nur dann einen Sinn wen ich damit plane zu einem späteren Zeitpunkt eine Investition zu tätigen zu der mir aktuell die Mittel fehlen, oder aber, bis zu einem gewissen Punkt auch um meine Tätigkeit abzusichern gegen evt. Risiken, alles darüber hinaus ist absolut totes Geld für den persöhnlichen Lebensstandard und die Gesellschaft.
Zum Beispiel um bei der Sprache dieses Comics zu bleiben, könnte Able 2 Fische seines Fangs sparen um für den Fall gewappnet zu sein das er mal einen Tag keinen Fang hat. Was aber keinen Sinn macht ist wen er jeden Tag einen Fisch zur Seite legt und diesen nicht mehr anrührt, irgendwann hat er dann soviel angespart das ihm sein Fisch schlecht wird, also muss er seinen Fisch investieren da es eine verderbliche Ware ist.
Das heißt irgendwann ist er darauf angewiesen seinen Fisch zu tauschen um an die Produkte zu gelangen die er nicht selbst erzeugen kann, dumm dabei ist nur wen er seinen Fisch nicht eintauschen kann weil sein Gegenüber keinen Fisch mag und er somit nicht an bestimmte Waren kommt.

Da das also, und hier versagt diese "schöne" Geschichte schon, ineffizient ist hat der Mensch irgendwann im laufe seiner Geschichte eine allgemeingültige Währung entwickelt (Geld) die nicht verderblich ist und die von jeder Person, oder zumindest einem großen Teil, angenommen und akzeptiert wird und damit ergeben sich automatisch neue Probleme. Zum Beispiel das man Abhängigkeiten schaft.
Zum Beispiel er würde nun die Konkurenz, die eigen Fische verkauft aufkaufen um so die Leute von seinem gefangenen Fisch abhängig machen und könnte so Preise diktieren und seinen Gewinn und somit sein Erspartes steigern, während er so die Möglichkeiten für die anderen verringert selbst zu sparen und seinen Gewinn erhöht. Oder, er heuert selbst "Plünderer" an die das ersparte von anderen stehlen und sein Vermögen somit anwachsen lassen während andere alles verlieren. usw. usf.

Die Geschichte ist schon wesentlich komplexer als es dieser "Kindercomic" darstellt und vor allem bei weitem nicht so einfach. Würde sich "Plünderung" nicht lohnen, sowie unregulierter Kapitalismus funktionieren hätte das schon wer umgesetzt und würde sich niemand den Aufwand für komplexere "Regeln" machen. Das aber nicht der Fall, da es an der Gier der Menschen scheitert der immer danach strebt mehr als die anderen zu haben und auch kein Problem damit hat dies auch auf dem Rücken anderer umzusetzen kann man am besten an den USA des frühen 20 Jahrhunderts sehen.
Und somit ja, Gier ist schlecht wen sie zügellos ist und das ist sie in aller Regel wen man Menschen keine allgemeingültigen Regeln und Gesetze aufdrückt die verhindern das Personen das System des Kapitalismus bis zur Maßlosigkeit ausnützen!

Wen ich nun nämlich, und das ist momentan der Fall, das System soweit ausschlachte, Gesetze umgehe und Regeln beuge das ich andere in eine Abhängigkeit zu meinen Produkten treibe und gleichzeitig dafür sorge das sie keine Zeit und Möglichkeit mehr haben ihre Produktivität und ihr Wachstum durch den Konsum von Produkten zu steigern heble ich das in dem Comic dargestellte System aus. Kein Geld, kein Konsum meiner Produkte, weil sich der Konsument diese nicht mehr leisten kann.
Also muss ich dafür sorgen das mir die Konsumenten nicht ausgehen, entweder darüber das ich die Bedingungen verbessere (höheres Einkommen) oder aber indem ich mehr Konsumenten erreiche die bei niedrigen Einkommen mehr von mir angebotene günstige Produkte kaufen, die sie sich leisten können.


----------



## Threshold (26. Januar 2016)

Husalah schrieb:


> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=T2cBGMcZRxE



Das sind doch zwei völlig unterschiedliche Videos.


----------



## waterpiep (26. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ah ja ... können.



Was sollen immer diese Romane ?
Diesen kindgerechten Comic hab ich extra als Beispiel genommen damit du die Grundlagen begreifst bevor du dich komplexeren Themen zuwendest.
Außerdem ist es egal ob du 2 oder 2 mio Markteilnehmer hast, das Prinzip des Sparens gilt immer.

Du kannst nicht Integrale Lösen ohne die Grundrechenarten verstanden zu haben.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wer wirft das durcheinander? Doch nur Du. Firmen sind auf Konsumenten angewiesen, ohne einen Konsumenten ihrer Produkte findet kein Wachstum statt weil nichts verkauft wird.



Lerne endlich Konsum- von Kapitalgütern zu unterscheiden. Kapitalgüter sind für eine Wertschöpfung gedacht, Konsumgüter für den Spaß.
Auch Nahrung wie Fisch kann ein Investitionsgut sein, da man sie benötigt um zu leben und zu arbeiten. Jemand der selbst keine Fische mehr fangen muss hat nun Zeit ein Boot oder eine Kühltruhe zu erfinden.

Ein Logistik Unternehmen kauft LKWs oder Schiffe nicht um sie zu konsumieren. Es verbraucht sie zwar mit der Zeit, aber nur um eine Wertschöpfung zu vollziehen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mal ganz davon zu schweigen das auf den Umstand, wie die Ersparnisse nun der Gesellschaft von Nutzen sind überhaupt nicht eingegangen wird, es aber durchgängig als heres Ziel angepriesen wird. Welchen Nutzen hat die Gesellschaft von Geld das nicht arbeitet? Was nützt ein milliardenschwerer Wohlstand einer einzelnen Privatperson?



Äh die Gesellschaft wurde mit mehr Fisch versorgt und die Menschen können sich anderen Dingen zuwenden als nur Fisch zu fangen ?
Privatpersonen werden nur dann reich wenn sie erfolgreich Dinge verkauft haben die Menschen haben wollten, also basiert ihr Reichtum nicht auf einem Tresor voller Gold sondern auf Unternehmen die Menschen arbeit geben.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel er würde nun die Konkurenz, die eigen Fische verkauft aufkaufen um so die Leute von seinem gefangenen Fisch abhängig machen und könnte so Preise diktieren und seinen Gewinn und somit sein Erspartes steigern, während er so die Möglichkeiten für die anderen verringert selbst zu sparen und seinen Gewinn erhöht. Oder, er heuert selbst "Plünderer" an die das ersparte von anderen stehlen und sein Vermögen somit anwachsen lassen während andere alles verlieren. usw. usf.



Niemand kann einfach so die Konkurrenz gegen deren Willen aufkaufen. Man kann sie natürlich vom Markt verdrängen indem man effizienter ist, dass ist aber auch gut so und nützt allen.
Ist man einmal alleiniger Marktanbieter und realisiert enorme Profite werden schnell neue Konkurrenten aufkeimen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Oder, er heuert selbst "Plünderer" an die das ersparte von anderen stehlen und sein Vermögen somit anwachsen lassen während andere alles verlieren. usw. usf.
> Die Geschichte ist schon wesentlich komplexer als es dieser "Kindercomic" darstellt und vor allem bei weitem nicht so einfach. Würde sich "Plünderung" nicht lohnen, sowie unregulierter Kapitalismus funktionieren hätte das schon wer umgesetzt und würde sich niemand den Aufwand für komplexere "Regeln" machen. Das aber nicht der Fall, da es an der Gier der Menschen scheitert der immer danach strebt mehr als die anderen zu haben und auch kein Problem damit hat dies auch auf dem Rücken anderer umzusetzen



Plünderer anheuern und Geld stehlen ist aber genau das was der Staat mit dir macht, die Plünderer nennen sich Polizei/Beamte und das Diebesgut Steuern und Abgaben. 
Und er ist verdammt gut darin das zu tun, die Leute glauben sogar das es ihnen nützen würde. Das ist kein Kapitalismus, es ist unmoralisch und schadet der Gesellschaft.

Beispielsweise würde ohne einen plündernden Staat eine Masseneinwanderung von Muslimen nie möglich sein. Der Markt würde nur diejenigen hinein lassen die auch tatsächlich einen Nutzen haben.


----------



## aloha84 (26. Januar 2016)

Und Kindergärten, Schulen, Universitäten, Straßenbau, Sicherheitsorgane, Sozialsystem, Infrastrukturprojekte etc.pp. finanzieren sich durch Luft und Liebe, oder wie?


----------



## Rolk (26. Januar 2016)

Sind wir jetzt etwa schon knapp an unserer ersten Steinigung vorbeigeschrammt? 

Dortmund: Nordafrikaner wollten angeblich Transsexuelle steinigen | Telepolis


----------



## Threshold (26. Januar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> Plünderer anheuern und Geld stehlen ist aber genau das was der Staat mit dir macht, die Plünderer nennen sich Polizei/Beamte und das Diebesgut Steuern und Abgaben.
> Und er ist verdammt gut darin das zu tun, die Leute glauben sogar das es ihnen nützen würde. Das ist kein Kapitalismus, es ist unmoralisch und schadet der Gesellschaft.
> 
> Beispielsweise würde ohne einen plündernden Staat eine Masseneinwanderung von Muslimen nie möglich sein. Der Markt würde nur diejenigen hinein lassen die auch tatsächlich einen Nutzen haben.



Ach so, du willst also auch einen "schlanken Staat", der seine Bürger nicht mit Steuern belastet und der keinerlei Regulierungen vornimmt?
Nach dem Motto: Der Markt regelt sich selbst?
Hat ja 2008 auch so wunderbar geklappt.


----------



## Rolk (26. Januar 2016)

Ich komme gerade richtig in Feierlaune. Ist berlinjournal.biz eine seriöse Quelle die man verlinken darf? Ich machs mal einfach.

Gesundheitskarte für Asylanten ermöglicht die Zahnbehandlung

Die nächsten Jahre werden sich einige wundern wie wohlhabend Deutschland wirklich ist.


----------



## JePe (26. Januar 2016)

Top-Quelle.

Von der ausbaufaehigen Grammatik mal abgesehen:

_"Steuermilliarden fuer Asylanten-Zaehne

Ein Grossteil der Asylanten hat schlimme Zaehne und Gebisse. „Das ist mit entsprechenden Kosten verbunden“, sagte der Direktor der Kassenzahnaerztlichen Vereinigung Baden-Wuerttemberg, Knuth Wolf, den Stuttgarter Nachrichten."_

Aha. Ein Grossteil. Versucht man diese These nun zu ueberpruefen - z. B. durch Lektuere der vorgeblich zitierten Stuttgarter Nachrichten - dann laesst sich die Groesse dieses behaupteten Grossteiles zwar nicht quantifizieren, aber immerhin liest sich das alles schon ein wenig differenzierter:

_"Zahnaerzte *befuerchten*, dass durch die Behandlung von Fluechtlingen bald Milliardenkosten anfallen *koennten*. Denn *zumindest bei den Asylsuchenden, die wegen Beschwerden in ihre Praxen kommen*, ist der Zustand des Gebisses *oft* katastrophal." _(Quelle.)

BTW - bemerkenswerte "Befuerchtungen" von einer Branche die sonst nicht eben im Ruf steht, teuren Behandlungen abgeneigt zu sein. Mein Zahnarzt etwa faehrt dasselbe Auto, mit dem die Queen zur Jagd faehrt.

Aber was erwartet man von einer Seite mit 0815-Impressum, die zu berichten weiss, dass nur Wladimir Putin Europa noch retten koenne - und zwar vor einer US-initiierten "Voelkerwanderung" mit dem Ziel, die europaeische Wirtschaft zu schwaechen?

Immerhin ist der Kaese amuesant zu lesen.


----------



## waterpiep (26. Januar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Und Kindergärten, Schulen, Universitäten, Straßenbau, Sicherheitsorgane, Sozialsystem, Infrastrukturprojekte etc.pp. finanzieren sich durch Luft und Liebe, oder wie?



Bis auf Sicherheitsorgane alles locker privat lösbar. Gut wenn man nur das Staatsmantra kennt übersteigt das das Vorstellungsvermögen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so, du willst also auch einen "schlanken Staat", der seine Bürger nicht mit Steuern belastet und der keinerlei Regulierungen vornimmt?
> Nach dem Motto: Der Markt regelt sich selbst?
> Hat ja 2008 auch so wunderbar geklappt.



Na du bist ja ein ganz Cleverer. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war die Staatsquote auch schon über 40%, also von freien Märkten keine Spur. 

Mit dem https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Community_Reinvestment_Act hat man Banken dazu gebracht kreditunwürdigen Familien große Kredite zu gewähren. 
Man hat den Banken mit hilfe der staatlichen FED halt bail outs versprochen wenn mal was nicht klappt.

Somit ist die Finanzkrise ein staatlich verursachtes Problem und wäre in einem freien Markt nie aufgetaucht. Der Markt lässt Blasen schon viel früher platzen und nicht so groß werden das sie ganze Volkswirtschaften erschüttern.
Aber die Lüge das der Kapitalismus schuld ist kann ja nicht oft genug wiederholt werden. Wenn der Staat weiter wächst wird alles besser, versprochen!


----------



## Two-Face (26. Januar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> Bis auf Sicherheitsorgane alles locker privat lösbar. Gut wenn man nur das Staatsmantra kennt übersteigt das das Vorstellungsvermögen.


Frag' mal die Bahnkunden, den Bund oder die Ortschaften, welche mal ihre Wasserversorgung haben privatisieren lassen, was ihnen die Privatisierung genützt hat.

Außerdem erkenne ich einen Doppelaccount, wenn ich einen sehe, die Administration war hier früher auch schon mal effektiver.


----------



## waterpiep (26. Januar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Frag' mal die Bahnkunden, den Bund oder die Ortschaften, welche mal ihre Wasserversorgung haben privatisieren lassen, was ihnen die Privatisierung genützt hat.



Kein Argument gegen Kapitalismus und außerdem sind das alles Netzwerke die von ihrer Natur her schwieriger in eine Wettbewerbssituation treten können. 
Es macht z.b. keinen Sinn drei Autobahnen nebeneinander zu bauen um zu gucken welche die beste ist. Wobei man gerade bei Infrastruktur sieht wie der Staat völlig versagt.

Letztendlich wird euch über die nächsten 10 Jahre aber noch klar werden, was ihr an einer Marktwirtschaft hattet und was wuchernder Staat bedeutet. 
Allerdings lernen Ideologen nur auf die harte Tour und die Deutschen werden mit Blut und Tränen für ihre überheblichen Meinungen zahlen.


----------



## Husalah (26. Januar 2016)

Trag deinen Appell/Meinung doch bitte in einem anderen Thread vor, dort kannst du dann ausführlicher werden ohne komplett am Thema vorbeizusemmeln.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Januar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> Letztendlich wird euch über die nächsten 10 Jahre aber noch klar werden, was ihr an einer Marktwirtschaft hattet und was wuchernder Staat bedeutet.
> Allerdings lernen Ideologen nur auf die harte Tour und die Deutschen werden mit Blut und Tränen für ihre überheblichen Meinungen zahlen.


Du meldest dich hier ein zweites mal an, bringst wilde Postulierungen, vom Privatisieren des gesamten Sozialsystems, und hälst den anderen eine überhebliche Meinung vor?
Dich will ich mal sehen, wenn dich dein Arbeitgeber ausquetscht, weil er das 1. kann und 2. darf, wenn es keine Arbeitnehmerschutzgesetze mehr gibt.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Januar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> Was sollen immer diese Romane ?
> Diesen kindgerechten Comic hab ich extra als Beispiel genommen damit du die Grundlagen begreifst bevor du dich komplexeren Themen zuwendest.
> Außerdem ist es egal ob du 2 oder 2 mio Markteilnehmer hast, das Prinzip des Sparens gilt immer.
> 
> Du kannst nicht Integrale Lösen ohne die Grundrechenarten verstanden zu haben.



Das kann man wohl ehr von dir behaupten das du deinen eigenen Kindercomic nicht verstehst, den ansonsten tätest du erkennen das dieser Comic nicht mehr erklärt als das "sparen", "Gier", sowie ein unregulierter, bzw. sich selbst regulierender Kapitalismus das erstrebenswerte Ziel sein. 
Das Warum wird wie gesagt nicht mal ansatzweise befriedigend erklärt, genauso wenig wie der Umstand wie nun gespartes Geld, das nicht arbeitet, der Gesellschaft nützt und über einer Summe X noch den eigenen Lebensstandard erhöht.



waterpiep schrieb:


> Lerne endlich Konsum- von Kapitalgütern zu unterscheiden. Kapitalgüter sind für eine Wertschöpfung gedacht, Konsumgüter für den Spaß.
> Auch Nahrung wie Fisch kann ein Investitionsgut sein, da man sie benötigt um zu leben und zu arbeiten. Jemand der selbst keine Fische mehr fangen muss hat nun Zeit ein Boot oder eine Kühltruhe zu erfinden.



Wo habe ich etwas anderes behauptet? Natürlich konsumieren Firmen nicht, können sie per Definition von Konsum auch garnicht! Konsumieren tun die privaten Kunden von Firmen, so ist jemand der sich privat einen iPod kauft, bei Mc Donalds in seiner Freizeit essen geht, oder sich eine schicke neue Stereoanlage für ne Party kauft ein Konsument. Was aber oft der Fall ist ist das der Übergang zwischen Konsumgut und Investitionsgut bei Privatpersonen leicht fließend ist, so ein privat angeschaftes Auto im Grunde sowohl ein Konsumgut als auch ein Investitionsgut, weil es sowohl der nicht produktiven, als auch der produktiven Nutzung dient, es wird genutzt um in den Urlaub zu fahren, genauso wie den täglichen Weg zur Arbeit zurück zu legen. Das gleiche bei diversen anderen Produkten (Computern - spielen / arbeiten), ect.



waterpiep schrieb:


> Ein Logistik Unternehmen kauft LKWs oder Schiffe nicht um sie zu konsumieren. Es verbraucht sie zwar mit der Zeit, aber nur um eine Wertschöpfung zu vollziehen.



Das habe ich auch an keiner Stelle behauptet, wieder mal drehst du es dir so wie es dir passt und zeigst damit nur einmal mehr das eine Diskusion mit dir im Grunde verlorene Zeit ist...



waterpiep schrieb:


> Äh die Gesellschaft wurde mit mehr Fisch versorgt und die Menschen können sich anderen Dingen zuwenden als nur Fisch zu fangen ?



Nochmal, was nützt es wen mehr Fisch da ist als verbraucht wird? Also mehr angespart wird als ausgegeben wird? Das sparen bis zu einem gewissen Punkt Sinn macht, nämlich genau bis zu dem wo man damit eine neue Investition tätigen kann, oder aber man das eigene wirtschaftliche Risiko abmindert, habe ich nicht abgestritten.
Aber was bringt es wen ich darüber hinaus noch spare? Also faktisch den Fisch dann haltbar mache indem ich daraus Trockenfisch mache.
Ich spare also jeden Tag ein Fass Trockenfisch weil ich den nicht los werde, nach 1 Jahr habe ich 365 Fässer, nach 5 Jahren 1825 Fässer, nach 10 Jahren 18250 Fässer, usw.
Wie nützen diese Fässer nun der Gesellschaft noch, oder mir selbst?

Der Gesellschaft nützen sie nur wen ich ich für die 365 Fässer neue Märkte erschließen kann. Wen ich die im Keller hinstelle und zuschaue wie sie sich vermehren nützen sie niemanden.
Und da scheitert der Comic an der Realität, den das gleiche Problem haben wir beim Geld auch, es ist eine Unmenge mehr Geld vorhanden als investiert wird und somit nutzt dieses Geld weder der Gesellschaft, noch der Person die es ggf. besitzt!



waterpiep schrieb:


> Privatpersonen werden nur dann reich wenn sie erfolgreich Dinge verkauft haben die Menschen haben wollten, also basiert ihr Reichtum nicht auf einem Tresor voller Gold* sondern auf Unternehmen die Menschen arbeit geben.*



Ja, soweit zur Theorie, die ab dem Punkt ihre Gültigkeit verliert wo man versucht seinen Reichtum zu optimieren und zu maximieren indem man seinen Gewinn optimiert und bei diesen Optimierungen bleiben dann unweigerlich die Menschen die Arbeit brauchen auf der Strecke.
Den, die Optimierung und Steigerung der Effizienz ist heute soweit fortgeschritten das ein großer Teil der Menschen nicht mehr mit der Arbeit von Fabriken konkurieren kann. Sicher kannst du heute noch als Einzelperson einen Fisch fangen, aber damit kannst du nicht mit Fishcrawler einer Firma konkurieren, oder du kannst auf einem Webstuhl als einzelne Person  einen Tepich knüpfen, aber auch da kannst du nicht mit der Fabrik mithalten die mit entsprechenden Maschinen unzählige mehr produziert.
Daher haben die meisten Menschen gar keine andere Wahl als ihre Arbeitskraft zu verkaufen und selbst die wird zunehmend nicht mehr benötigt, oder ist nicht mehr konkurenzfähig.



waterpiep schrieb:


> Niemand kann einfach so die Konkurrenz gegen deren Willen aufkaufen. Man kann sie natürlich vom Markt verdrängen indem man effizienter ist, dass ist aber auch gut so und nützt allen.
> Ist man einmal alleiniger Marktanbieter und realisiert enorme Profite werden schnell neue Konkurrenten aufkeimen.



Ah ja... Wie nützt es den "allen" wen Firmen wie Intel durch fragwürdige Verträge den Wettbewerb verzerren? Oder Firmen wie EA Studios aufkaufen und deren Lizenzen im Keller verrotten lassen?
Oder Mineralölkonzerne die Preise für freie Tankstellen diktieren?



waterpiep schrieb:


> Plünderer anheuern und Geld stehlen ist aber genau das was der Staat mit dir macht, die Plünderer nennen sich Polizei/Beamte und das Diebesgut Steuern und Abgaben.
> Und er ist verdammt gut darin das zu tun, die Leute glauben sogar das es ihnen nützen würde. Das ist kein Kapitalismus, es ist unmoralisch und schadet der Gesellschaft.



Natürlich, der Staat ist schon ein böser Plünderer und der sich selbst regelnde Kapitalismus wäre ja viel besser, nur zu dumm das es in den letzten 116 Jahren genug Beispiele gab die gezeigt haben das ein mangelndes Grundmaß an Regulierung der Märkte absolut schädlich ist und Selbstregulierung reine Phantasterei ist die nicht stattfindet wem man sie nicht erzwingt...



waterpiep schrieb:


> Beispielsweise würde ohne einen plündernden Staat eine Masseneinwanderung von Muslimen nie möglich sein. Der Markt würde nur diejenigen hinein lassen die auch tatsächlich einen Nutzen haben.



Genau... Für wen plündert der Staat den da? Für sich selbst? Welchen Nutzen hat den der amerikanische Staat von Bodenschätzen aus Afrika? Wer profitiert davon? Der Staat oder die Wirtschaft die durch die Destabilisierung dieser Staaten und entsprechend lächerliche Preise an billige Rohstoffe und Arbeitskräfte kommt?
Wir sind schon lange davon weg das der Staat die Wirtschaft diktiert, heute ist der Staat meist nur mehr ein verlängerter Hebel von Lobbyisten und Verbänden die Firmen vertreten die sich dort organisiert haben, das alles unter dem Deckmantel von Staaten.



waterpiep schrieb:


> Kein Argument gegen Kapitalismus und außerdem  sind das alles Netzwerke die von ihrer Natur her schwieriger in eine  Wettbewerbssituation treten können.
> Es macht z.b. keinen Sinn drei Autobahnen nebeneinander zu bauen um zu  gucken welche die beste ist. Wobei man gerade bei Infrastruktur sieht  wie der Staat völlig versagt.



Nein kein Grund gegen Kapitalismus im allgemeinen, aber gegen den in deinem Comic und von Dir selbst präferierten selbstregulierenden Kapitalismus der halt nicht funktioniert... 
Es gibt halt Bereiche die sind nicht profitabel führbar, liegen aber trotzdem in Interesse der Allgemeinheit (Wasserversorgung, Gesundheitswesen, öffentlicher Nah- und Fernverkehr, Bildung).
Entsprechend muss halt die Allgemeinheit auch dafür sorgen das das Geld da ist damit dieser funktioniert, das funktioniert aber zunehmend nicht mehr weil die "sparen" und "Gier" ist geil Fraktion sich mit ihren Geldern den Kosten der Allgemeinheit entzieht... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Hänschen (26. Januar 2016)

Ich fahre oft an einer Baustelle vorbei wo schnell ein billigst-Wohnblock hochgezogen wird - bestimmt für die armseligsten Migranten.
Hässlicher Klotz mit dünnen Wänden und einer Batterie Balkone direkt zur stark befahrenen Strasse.

Allgemein scheint mir dass laute, dreckige Zonen für Migranten vorgesehen sind.

Aber ich muss sagen nachdem ich zufällig letztens durch eine dieser sehr ruhigen gehobenen Wohngegenden spazieren gehen wollte:
Ich hatte das Gefühl dass da alles lauscht und Angst hat ... ich habe sofort umgedreht und wollte zurück zum Auto.
Aber es war zu spät: da waren Anwohner auf dem Rückweg aufgetaucht und haben mich richtig "zerlegt" (gefühlsmäßig).
Bestimmt haben die eine Riesenangst vor Ganoven oder womöglich Asylanten


----------



## waterpiep (26. Januar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> bringst wilde Postulierungen, vom Privatisieren des gesamten Sozialsystems, und hälst den anderen eine überhebliche Meinung vor?
> Dich will ich mal sehen, wenn dich dein Arbeitgeber ausquetscht, weil er das 1. kann und 2. darf, wenn es keine Arbeitnehmerschutzgesetze mehr gibt.



Sozialsysteme in einer freien Marktwirtschaft, wofür denn ? Du gehst arbeiten, versorgst dich selbst und das wars. Für ausnahme Fälle gibts Versicherungen.
"Ausgequetscht" werden nur Leute die einen geringen wirtschaftl. Wert haben und kein Verhandlungsgeschick besitzen. Solche müssen ja immer gepampert werden.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das Warum wird wie gesagt nicht mal ansatzweise befriedigend erklärt, genauso wenig wie der Umstand wie nun gespartes Geld, das nicht arbeitet, der Gesellschaft nützt und über einer Summe X noch den eigenen Lebensstandard erhöht.
> Aber was bringt es wen ich darüber hinaus noch spare? Also faktisch den Fisch dann haltbar mache indem ich daraus Trockenfisch mache.
> Ich spare also jeden Tag ein Fass Trockenfisch weil ich den nicht los werde, nach 1 Jahr habe ich 365 Fässer, nach 5 Jahren 1825 Fässer, nach 10 Jahren 18250 Fässer, usw.
> Wie nützen diese Fässer nun der Gesellschaft noch, oder mir selbst?
> ...



Wieder Romane ohne viel Inhalt. Du verwechselst Sparen mit Horten, wieder dein Problem das du die Grundlagen nicht drauf hast.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja, soweit zur Theorie, die ab dem Punkt ihre Gültigkeit verliert wo man versucht seinen Reichtum zu optimieren und zu maximieren indem man seinen Gewinn optimiert und bei diesen Optimierungen bleiben dann unweigerlich die Menschen die Arbeit brauchen auf der Strecke.
> Den, die Optimierung und Steigerung der Effizienz ist heute soweit fortgeschritten das ein großer Teil der Menschen nicht mehr mit der Arbeit von Fabriken konkurieren kann. Sicher kannst du heute noch als Einzelperson einen Fisch fangen, aber damit kannst du nicht mit Fishcrawler einer Firma konkurieren, oder du kannst auf einem Webstuhl als einzelne Person  einen Tepich knüpfen, aber auch da kannst du nicht mit der Fabrik mithalten die mit entsprechenden Maschinen unzählige mehr produziert.
> Daher haben die meisten Menschen gar keine andere Wahl als ihre Arbeitskraft zu verkaufen und selbst die wird zunehmend nicht mehr benötigt, oder ist nicht mehr konkurenzfähig.



Menschen haben schon immer ihre Arbeitskraft verkauft, was auch sonst ? Außerdem sorgt die Fabrik und die Fangflotte dafür das Produkte billiger werden, damit auch ehemals arme Menschen sich diese Leisten können.
Die Marktwirtschaft vernichtet zwar auch Jobs die obsolet geworden sind, diese Zahl wird aber offensichtlich weit von der Schaffung neuer Jobs übertroffen. Überleg mal welche tolle Bandbreite an Berufen es in einer Feudalgesellschaft gibt.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ah ja... Wie nützt es den "allen" wen Firmen wie Intel durch fragwürdige Verträge den Wettbewerb verzerren? Oder Firmen wie EA Studios aufkaufen und deren Lizenzen im Keller verrotten lassen?
> Oder Mineralölkonzerne die Preise für freie Tankstellen diktieren?



Ja natürlich die Schubladen Verschwörung wieder. Und die bösen Ölpreise, hast du mal auf den aktuellen Ölpreis geguckt du Genie ? Und dann schau nochmal was der Staatsanteil auf einen Liter Benzin ausmacht, ca 70% ! 
Passend dazu auch eine weitere Steuer auf Benzin wegen den Flüchtlingen:
Grenzsicherung: SchÃ¤uble erwÃ¤gt Benzinsteuer zur BewÃ¤ltigung der FlÃ¼chtlingskrise |Â*ZEIT ONLINE



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Natürlich, der Staat ist schon ein böser Plünderer und der sich selbst regelnde Kapitalismus wäre ja viel besser, nur zu dumm das es in den letzten 116 Jahren genug Beispiele gab die gezeigt haben das ein mangelndes Grundmaß an Regulierung der Märkte absolut schädlich ist und Selbstregulierung reine Phantasterei ist die nicht stattfindet wem man sie nicht erzwingt...
> Genau... Für wen plündert der Staat den da? Für sich selbst? Welchen Nutzen hat den der amerikanische Staat von Bodenschätzen aus Afrika? Wer profitiert davon? Der Staat oder die Wirtschaft die durch die Destabilisierung dieser Staaten und entsprechend lächerliche Preise an billige Rohstoffe und Arbeitskräfte kommt?



Welche Armeen gehen denn in die Länder rein ? Microsofts Nerd Brigade oder eher staatlich finanzierte Armeen ? Außerdem waren diese Länder ohne äußere Einflüsse auch nur Steinzeitkulturen die Öl gar nicht kannten.
Ach ja und in den letzten 100+ Jahren gab es faktisch keine freien Märkte mehr, da die Staaten das Monopol auf Geld an sich gerissen haben. Aber schon komisch das umso mehr reguliert wird es umso mehr Kracht im Gebälk was ?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wir sind schon lange davon weg das der Staat die Wirtschaft diktiert, heute ist der Staat meist nur mehr ein verlängerter Hebel von Lobbyisten und Verbänden die Firmen vertreten die sich dort organisiert haben, das alles unter dem Deckmantel von Staaten.



Hä die regulierungen und der Staatsanteil wachsen immer weiter, der Rest ist Verschwörungsscheiße. 

Ich meine was denn nun ? Wenn der Staat sowieso nur eine Marionette ist wozu dann mehr Regulierungen ? Du hast da ein ziemlich hoffnungsloses Weltbild mein Junge.

Aber du bist der Prototyp des Deutschen, du merkst das irgendwas in der Gesellschaft nicht stimmt. Du suchst dir die falschen Erklärungsmodelle die sich immer irgendwie darum
drehen das der Kapitalismus schuld ist. Am Ende rennst du wieder in die Arme irgendeiner Partei die dir Lösungen verspricht. Für viele ist das auch Jahrzehnte gut gegangen,
aber nicht für unsere Generation, nicht dieses mal.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Januar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> [...] Der Markt würde nur diejenigen hinein lassen die auch tatsächlich einen Nutzen haben.


Die Begriffe Menschen und Nutzen zusammen zu verwenden, ist abartig. Es gibt keinen Homo Oeconomicus.
Mit Deinem Wissen des ersten Semesters Makroökonomie fehlt Dir jedes sozialwissenschaftliche Hintergrund.
Wie willst Du z.B. Liebe, Zuwendung und Lebensfreude mit Geld bewerten? Denk in Ruhe über eine Welt nach,
wie Du sie beschreibst. Ökonomie ist seelenlos. Wo liegt z.B. der ökonomische Sinn, Sterbenskranke zu pflegen?
Das ist wertlose Sentimentalität. Warum ein Kind behandeln, wenn es billiger ist, ein neues zu zeugen. Warum 
überhaupt Kinder versorgen, diese kleinen Milchvampire? Ganz schlechte Rendite.....

Die Warenmenge, die wir im Land produzieren, deckt die primären Bedürfnisse der Menschen um ein vielfaches.
Wir brauchen nicht mehr Waren, wir brauchen mehr Liebe.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Januar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> Sozialsysteme in einer freien Marktwirtschaft, wofür denn ? Du gehst arbeiten, versorgst dich selbst und das wars. Für ausnahme Fälle


Ohne Arbeitnehmerrechte kann jeder Arbeitgeber in einen Vertrag reinschreiben was er will, von 125 Stundenwochen bis hin zur Geschlechterbenachteiligung.

Außerdem, wer sagt denn, dass Unternehmen nicht ausbeuten würden?
Der Irak-Krieg z.B. war die Folge durchtriebenen Wirtschaftslobbyismus, denn die Typen aus der Waffen- und Ölindustrie hatten damals den Wahlkampf von Ex-Whiskysäufer G.W.Bush finanziert.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Januar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> Sozialsysteme in einer freien Marktwirtschaft, wofür denn ? Du gehst arbeiten, versorgst dich selbst und das wars. Für ausnahme Fälle gibts Versicherungen.
> "Ausgequetscht" werden nur Leute die einen geringen wirtschaftl. Wert haben und kein Verhandlungsgeschick besitzen. Solche müssen ja immer gepampert werden.



Oh ja, dafür gibt es Versicherungen mit 1000 Hintertüren in welchen Fall etwas nicht eintritt. Gäbe es da kein Mindestmaß an Gesetzen wären diese Versicherungen vermutlich nicht mal das Blatt wert auf dem sie geschrieben wären. 



waterpiep schrieb:


> Wieder Romane ohne viel Inhalt. Du verwechselst Sparen mit Horten, wieder dein Problem das du die Grundlagen nicht drauf hast.



Ich verwechsle garnichts, entweder du bist unfähig zu verstehen was ich schreibe, oder du willst es nicht verstehen, in beiden Fällen ist dein Geschreibe aber nur armsellig...
Den aktuell wird gehortet und nicht gespart, genau das ist das Problem...



waterpiep schrieb:


> Menschen haben schon immer ihre Arbeitskraft verkauft, was auch sonst ? Außerdem sorgt die Fabrik und die Fangflotte dafür das Produkte billiger werden, damit auch ehemals arme Menschen sich diese Leisten können.
> Die Marktwirtschaft vernichtet zwar auch Jobs die obsolet geworden sind, diese Zahl wird aber offensichtlich weit von der Schaffung neuer Jobs übertroffen. Überleg mal welche tolle Bandbreite an Berufen es in einer Feudalgesellschaft gibt.



Quantität nicht gleich Qualität. Nur weil es der Zahl der Jobs nach heute viel mehr gibt heißt das nicht das auch in entsprechenden Maße Arbeit vorhanden ist...



waterpiep schrieb:


> Ja natürlich die Schubladen Verschwörung wieder. Und die bösen Ölpreise, hast du mal auf den aktuellen Ölpreis geguckt du Genie ? Und dann schau nochmal was der Staatsanteil auf einen Liter Benzin ausmacht, ca 70% !



Gratulation, du hast nicht verstanden was ich geschrieben habe. Es ging nicht um den Preis, sondern darum das *FREIE TANKSTELLEN *von den Mineralölkonzernen die Preise diktiert bekommen und somit kein freier Wettbewerb möglich ist:

Bundeskartellamt: FÃ¼nf Konzerne diktieren den Benzinpreis |Â ZEIT ONLINE



waterpiep schrieb:


> Welche Armeen gehen denn in die Länder rein ? Microsofts Nerd Brigade oder eher staatlich finanzierte Armeen ? Außerdem waren diese Länder ohne äußere Einflüsse auch nur Steinzeitkulturen die Öl gar nicht kannten.



Kein Kommentar zu so einem Schwachsinn...



waterpiep schrieb:


> Ach ja und in den letzten 100+ Jahren gab es faktisch keine freien Märkte mehr,* da die Staaten das Monopol auf Geld an sich gerissen haben. *Aber schon komisch das umso mehr reguliert wird es umso mehr Kracht im Gebälk was ?









waterpiep schrieb:


> Hä die regulierungen und der Staatsanteil wachsen immer weiter, der Rest ist Verschwörungsscheiße.



Ja stimmt was du da von dir gibst ist Verschwörungsscheiße, gut das du das erkennst. 



waterpiep schrieb:


> Ich meine was denn nun ? Wenn der Staat sowieso nur eine Marionette ist wozu dann mehr Regulierungen ? Du hast da ein ziemlich hoffnungsloses Weltbild mein Junge.



Weil es nicht komplett ohne Regulierung geht, nicht mal für die Wirtschaft die sie hasst, um den sozialen Frieden zu wahren.
Das heißt aber nicht das man sie umgeht und aushebelt wo man nur kann und wo es "unproblematisch" ist.



waterpiep schrieb:


> Aber du bist der Prototyp des Deutschen, du merkst das irgendwas in der Gesellschaft nicht stimmt. Du suchst dir die falschen Erklärungsmodelle die sich immer *irgendwie darum
> drehen das der Kapitalismus schuld ist*. Am Ende rennst du wieder in die Arme irgendeiner Partei die dir Lösungen verspricht. Für viele ist das auch Jahrzehnte gut gegangen,
> aber nicht für unsere Generation, nicht dieses mal.



Haha, Gott bist du ein "brüller"... Weißt du, zu Dir fällt mir nur noch das ein:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=zpMPwfkWP-8

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Januar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ohne Arbeitnehmerrechte kann jeder Arbeitgeber  in einen Vertrag reinschreiben was er will, von 125 Stundenwochen bis  hin zur Geschlechterbenachteiligung.



Es gibt zwei Seiten. waterpiep beschreibt das obere Drittel der Gesellschaft. Die diktieren Arbeitsverträge, die lassen sich nichts diktieren. Man braucht keine Arbeitgeberrechte, man braucht Fähigkeiten, die man gewinnbringend verkaufen kann.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Außerdem, wer sagt denn, dass Unternehmen nicht ausbeuten würden?


Unternehmen werden ausgebeutet, eine Gauß Verteilungskurve der Fähigkeiten angenommen von ca. 50% der Mitarbeiter. Oder anders ausgedrückt, 50% der Mitarbeiter subventionieren mit zu geringen Gehältern die 50% "Versager".



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Irak-Krieg z.B. war die Folge durchtriebenen Wirtschaftslobbyismus,  denn die Typen aus der Waffen- und Ölindustrie hatten damals den  Wahlkampf von Ex-Whiskysäufer G.W.Bush finanziert.


Der Krieg hat tausende Gründe und Auslöser


----------



## waterpiep (26. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Begriffe Menschen und Nutzen zusammen zu verwenden, ist abartig. Es gibt keinen Homo Oeconomicus.
> Mit Deinem Wissen des ersten Semesters Makroökonomie fehlt Dir jedes sozialwissenschaftliche Hintergrund.
> Wie willst Du z.B. Liebe, Zuwendung und Lebensfreude mit Geld bewerten? Denk in Ruhe über eine Welt nach,
> wie Du sie beschreibst. Ökonomie ist seelenlos. Wo liegt z.B. der ökonomische Sinn, Sterbenskranke zu pflegen?
> ...



Eine weitere typisch europäische Haltung mit dem erhobenen moralischen Zeigefinger. Weißt du wer genauso gelabert hat wie du ? Die Jungs von Charlie Hebdo, du weißt was aus denen und ihrer pseudo Moral geworden ist.

Was soll immer diese emotionalisierten Beispiele mit irgendwelchen Sterbenskranken und der gleichen ? Wen interessiert sowas ? Es geht darum eine passende Umgebung für junge produktive Leute zu schaffen.
Nur die können Überschüsse erwirtschaften die Leuten helfen, die sich selbst nicht helfen können.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ohne Arbeitnehmerrechte kann jeder Arbeitgeber in einen Vertrag reinschreiben was er will, von 125 Stundenwochen bis hin zur Geschlechterbenachteiligung.
> 
> Außerdem, wer sagt denn, dass Unternehmen nicht ausbeuten würden?
> Der Irak-Krieg z.B. war die Folge durchtriebenen Wirtschaftslobbyismus, denn die Typen aus der Waffen- und Ölindustrie hatten damals den Wahlkampf von Ex-Whiskysäufer G.W.Bush finanziert.



Es steht dir frei einen Vertrag anzunehmen und der Unternehmer mit den besten Verträgern aus sicht der Arbeitnehmer bekommt auch die meisten Bewerbungen. 
Und Arbeitnehmer nutzen Unternehmen ebenso aus indem sie die Werkzeuge benutzen die ihnen der Kapitalist zur verfügung stellt.

Ohne Megastaat auch kein kein Lobbyismus.


----------



## Nightslaver (26. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt zwei Seiten. waterpiep beschreibt das obere Drittel der Gesellschaft. Die diktieren Arbeitsverträge, die lassen sich nichts diktieren. Man braucht keine Arbeitgeberrechte, man braucht Fähigkeiten, die man gewinnbringend verkaufen kann.



Was er beschreibt ist eine Form des Kapitalismus die solange funktionieren mag wie jeder Fähigkeit, und / oder Waren anbieten kann was ein anderer braucht.
Über den Punkt sind wir aber schon einige tausend Jahre hinweg. Die meisten Menschen können heute maximal noch ihre Arbeitskraft feilbieten deren Wert auch immer weiter sinkt und öfters nicht mehr ausreicht um damit seinen Lebensunterhalt zu bestreiten.
Entsprechend ist das was er beschreibt im Grunde etwas wo mindestens 2/3 der Menschen auf der Strecke bleiben weil ihre Existenz obsolet geworden ist.

Folglich kann das was er beschreibt auch nicht erstrebenswert sein, weil es dem Wert des Menschen eben keinen Wert beimisst.



waterpiep schrieb:


> Es steht dir frei einen Vertrag anzunehmen und  der Unternehmer mit den besten Verträgern aus sicht der Arbeitnehmer  bekommt auch die meisten Bewerbungen.
> Und Arbeitnehmer nutzen Unternehmen ebenso aus indem sie die Werkzeuge benutzen die ihnen der Kapitalist zur verfügung stellt.
> 
> Ohne Megastaat auch kein kein Lobbyismus.



Und was machst du wen die mit den besseren Verträgen zu der Zeit keinen brauchen? Den Vertrag ablehnen und freiwillig verhungern?
Weil Hilfe gibt es ja nach deinem Muster nicht, also ohne Arbeit kein kein Geld, ohne Geld keine Existenz.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. Januar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> Was soll immer diese emotionalisierten Beispiele mit irgendwelchen Sterbenskranken und der gleichen ? Wen interessiert sowas ?


Menschen interessiert das ...



waterpiep schrieb:


> Es geht darum eine passende Umgebung für junge produktive Leute zu schaffen..


Dir geht es darum. Es steht Dir in unserer Gesellschaft frei, Dich zu verwirklichen. Du bist hier nicht verklavt. Du kannst nach bestehenden Regeln arbeiten, Du kannst versuchen die Regeln zu ändern, Du kannst es bis zur Entdeckung jenseits der Regeln versuchen, oder Dein Glück in der Fremde suchen.



waterpiep schrieb:


> Nur die können Überschüsse erwirtschaften die Leuten helfen, die sich selbst nicht helfen können.


Ich fragte Dich doch, was brauchen wir noch mehr und was verlieren wir das durch? Warum sollten wir wieder wie die Menschen früher 80h Wochen haben? Die Entwicklung läuft doch wunderbar, ohne das wir uns tod machen, Zusammen mit der EE, dem Rezykling und den bald kommenden sich selbst organisierenden Fabriken, haben wir Güter ohne zu arbeiten. Das ist das Ziel, nicht mehr zu arbeiten. Mehr Roboter und dafür mehr Kunst.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> ... Entsprechend ist das was er beschreibt im  Grunde etwas wo mindestens 2/3 der Menschen auf der Strecke bleiben  weil ihre Existenz obsolet geworden ist....


Das sagt er doch,  wen interessieren Versager? Krepieren lassen, dieses wertlose Gesocks.  Das ist der Hintergrund zum Homo Oeconomicus. Oder man hat sich  rechtzeitig Versicherungenleisten können. Als Kind geht das aber nicht. 

Es ist doch nichts als Provokation, witzige, intellektuelle, aber wertlose...


----------



## Two-Face (26. Januar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> Was soll immer diese emotionalisierten Beispiele mit irgendwelchen Sterbenskranken und der gleichen ? Wen interessiert sowas ? Es geht darum eine passende Umgebung für junge produktive Leute zu schaffen.
> Nur die können Überschüsse erwirtschaften die Leuten helfen, die sich selbst nicht helfen können.


Nicht jeder junge, produktive Mensch schafft es aber in ein gehobenes Arbeitsverhältnis, ein großer Teil endet halt doch als Kassierer, Tellerwäscher und Kloputzer.
Und ohne die geht es nunmal nicht, wir leben in keiner Technokratie, wo niedere Arbeiten von Robotern erledigt werden, sondern von Menschen, welche nunmal die Drecksarbeit erledigen müssen und welche vor Ausbeutung durch gehalts- und gewährungsgeizige Arbeitgeber geschützt werden müssen.



waterpiep schrieb:


> Es steht dir frei einen Vertrag anzunehmen und der Unternehmer mit den besten Verträgern aus sicht der Arbeitnehmer bekommt auch die meisten Bewerbungen.
> Und Arbeitnehmer nutzen Unternehmen ebenso aus indem sie die Werkzeuge benutzen die ihnen der Kapitalist zur verfügung stellt.


Nützt mir auch nichts, wenn ich verzweifelt nach Arbeit suche und mir der Chef erst im Nachhinein den Vertrag vorlegt, wo drin steht, dass ich als, beispielsweise Kundenberater, dem Kunden die Wände streichen muss.
Andere schreiben das dann ebenfalls in ihre Verträge und irgendwann muss ich halt nehmen was ich kriege, weil es in meinem Berufsfeld keine anderen Verträge gibt.
Übrigens waren Verträge ja auch die Folge der Arbeitnehmergesetze, man legt gemäß des Arbeitsrechtes fest, fas geleistet werden muss und was nicht und das hat den Arbeitnehmer vor Ausbeutung alá Industrialisierung anno spätes 19. Jahrhundert geschützt.


waterpiep schrieb:


> Ohne Megastaat auch kein kein Lobbyismus.


Richtig, kein lästiger Staat mehr, die Ölfirma kann gleich direkt ihre Privatarmee ins fremde Land schicken und dort Zivilbevölkerung ungestraft meucheln (die Genfer Konventionen gibt's ja dann nicht mehr) und sich das dortige Öl ungefragt abgreifen.


----------



## waterpiep (26. Januar 2016)

Naja es läuft auf den üblichen Blödsinn wie eigentlich immer hinaus.

Ich wünsche euch jedenfalls viel Erfolg mit eurer pazifistisch-romantischen Pussy Haltung bei dem was noch auf euch zu kommt 

In DE muss die Bevölkerung wohl erstmal ausgedünnt werden, damit solche Geisteshaltungen wie eure wieder verschwinden.
Immerhin seit Typen wie ihr ja der Durchschnitt in diesem Land, also gibts auch kaum Wiederstand wenn sich skrupelosere Typen bei so Leuten wie euch während des Collaps mal "bedienen".

Insofern behaltet eure Verschwörungsopfer Mentalität bitte, so könnt ihr noch einen Nutzen für die Potenteren haben. Als Ressourcenspender und schlechte Beispiele.


----------



## Woohoo (26. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich fragte Dich doch, was brauchen wir noch mehr und was verlieren wir das durch? Warum sollten wir wieder wie die Menschen früher 80h Wochen haben? Die Entwicklung läuft doch wunderbar, ohne das wir uns tod machen, Zusammen mit der EE, dem Rezykling und den bald kommenden sich selbst organisierenden Fabriken, *haben wir Güter ohne zu arbeiten.* Das ist das Ziel, nicht mehr zu arbeiten. Mehr Roboter und dafür mehr Kunst.



Das glaube ich erst wenn ich es sehe. Erinnert mich ein wenig an: "Solarenergie ist toll! Weil die Sonne schickt keine Rechnung" 
Die Fabriken werden kommen aber das alle umsonst mit Gütern ausgestattet werden, da bin ich sehr skeptisch.




waterpiep schrieb:


> Naja es läuft auf den üblichen Blödsinn wie eigentlich immer hinaus.
> 
> Ich wünsche euch jedenfalls viel Erfolg mit eurer pazifistisch-romantischen Pussy Haltung bei dem was noch auf euch zu kommt
> 
> ...



Wo bist du lokalisiert um dem Untergang zu entkommen?


----------



## Sparanus (26. Januar 2016)

@waterpiep
Ein Staat ist im Idealfall stark und gerecht. 
Er muss Macht über die Wirtschaft haben, darf sie aber nicht zu sehr benachteiligen.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Januar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> Naja es läuft auf den üblichen Blödsinn wie eigentlich immer hinaus.
> 
> Ich wünsche euch jedenfalls viel Erfolg mit eurer pazifistisch-romantischen Pussy Haltung bei dem was noch auf euch zu kommt
> 
> ...



Na hoffentlich findet dann nicht jemand einen Grund der dich zu degeneriert erscheinen lässt als das man dich am Leben lassen könnte. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das sagt er doch,  wen interessieren  Versager? Krepieren lassen, dieses wertlose Gesocks.  Das ist der  Hintergrund zum Homo Oeconomicus. Oder man hat sich  rechtzeitig  Versicherungenleisten können. Als Kind geht das aber nicht.



Eben!
Teilweise geht das nicht mal als Erwachsener, den niemand garantiert ihm auch das es in seinen Versicherungen, eben ohne entsprechende Regulierung, in den meisten Fällen halt keine Hintertüren gibt die ihm den Mittelfinger zeigen... 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist doch nichts als Provokation, *witzige*, intellektuelle, aber wertlose...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Naja, ich find seine Ansichten ehr erbärmlich als witzig und zutiefst bedenklich. Menschen mit seinen Ansichten sind aktuell der Grund für nicht wenige Probleme auf diesem Planeten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Januar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> Naja es läuft auf den üblichen Blödsinn wie eigentlich immer hinaus.
> 
> Ich wünsche euch jedenfalls viel Erfolg mit eurer pazifistisch-romantischen Pussy Haltung bei dem was noch auf euch zu kommt
> 
> ...


Das war jetzt nicht mehr witzig. Schade, es fing amüsierend an ...
Du machst einen großen Fehler, Du unterschätzt die Menschen, die hier leben .


----------



## Two-Face (27. Januar 2016)

Ich würde einfach tippen, typischer erstsemester BWL-Schnösel, vermutlich mit 400€ Taschengeld den Monat von Mutti und Papi.
Würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn er bei der letzten Bundestagswahl die FDP gewählt hätte, wobei stimmt, Staatlichkeit ist ja für'n Arsch.

Das kommt eben dabei raus, wenn man, heute völlig überholte, Werke von der Sorte Ayn Rand und Co. für ein gefundenes Fressen hält.^^


----------



## waterpiep (27. Januar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Wo bist du lokalisiert um dem Untergang zu entkommen?



Die Frage sollte weniger wo sondern eher wie lauten. Jedenfalls sind linke multikulti Metropolen zu meiden, wenn sich da einige importierte Stämme holen was sie brauchen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich würde einfach tippen, typischer erstsemester BWL-Schnösel, vermutlich mit 400€ Taschengeld den Monat von Mutti und Papi.
> Würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn er bei der letzten Bundestagswahl die FDP gewählt hätte, wobei stimmt, Staatlichkeit ist ja für'n Arsch.
> 
> Das kommt eben dabei raus, wenn man, heute völlig überholte, Werke von der Sorte Ayn Rand und Co. für ein gefundenes Fressen hält.^^



BWL und Staats Uni soll das ein Witz sein ? Kannst halt auch Marx oder Keynes lesen, wird dir blos nichts bringen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das war jetzt nicht mehr witzig. Schade, es fing amüsierend an ...
> Du machst einen großen Fehler, Du unterschätzt die Menschen, die hier leben .



Die Menschen die Refugee Welcome auf Schildern hochhalten und dann Sylvester ohne Gegenwehr begrapscht und vergewaltigt werden ?
Oder die jubeln wenn die Armee nicht Einsatzfähig ist ? Die sich freuen wie Vieh besteuert zu werden ? Pussy Männer und feministische Frauen ohne Kinder ?

Wirklich sagenhaftes Volk...


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Januar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> Wirklich sagenhaftes Volk...



Wenn es hier so schlimm ist wander doch aus, auf in ein besseres Leben und eine bessere Gesellschaft! Kauf dir irgendwo in der Südsee ein paar Inseln und gründe einen Territorium ganz nach deiner Fason in dem du deine hier dargelegten Philosophien ausleben kannst.
Oder bist du selbst nur so ein finanziell armer Spinner, der ohne dieses System nicht überlebensfähig wäre, das eine eigene Insel nicht drin ist?

Aber nach deinen Thesen kann ich mir das ja nicht vorstellen, gell?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Januar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> Die Menschen die Refugee Welcome auf Schildern hochhalten und dann Sylvester ohne Gegenwehr begrapscht und vergewaltigt werden ?
> Oder die jubeln wenn die Armee nicht Einsatzfähig ist ? Die sich freuen wie Vieh besteuert zu werden ? Pussy Männer und feministische Frauen ohne Kinder ?
> 
> Wirklich sagenhaftes Volk...


Es sind glückliche Menschen mit Sinn im Leben, das wird ein Homo Oeconomicus aber nicht verstehen können. Die Menschen, die die Schilder hoch halten, sind erfahren im Umgang mit Menschen auf der ganzen Welt und waren natürlich nicht die, die begrapscht wurden. In dieser Kultur wehrt man sich nur passiv, für gewalt bereite Gegenwehr ist die Polizei vorhanden, oder eben auch nicht, das ist der eigentliche Skandal und das wird gerade geändert. Dinge wie Rache oder Sippenhaft interessieren einen Homo Oekonomicus nicht, der feiert auch nicht, weil es zu teuer und Ressourcenverschwendend wäre. Du widersprichst Dir gerade massiv. Provokation funktioniert aber nur, wenn sie erst einmal ohne Widerspruch ist. Du langweilst uns....


----------



## Two-Face (27. Januar 2016)

Ich will mal sehen was passiert, wenn sein Haus am abfackeln ist und die Feuerwehr Geld von ihm sehen will (gibt ja in seinem Modell keinen Staat mehr, welche die finanziert).
So ein Einsatz kostet schon ohne Löschung/Rettung viele tausend Euro, es gäbe auch keine Gesetze mehr gegen Korruption, Sicherheitsleute könnten ohne weiteres bestochen werden und einfach davon kommen.^^
Ohne Gesetze könnten die Firmen dann generell machen was sie wollen, Lobbyismus wäre dann - logischerweise - obsolet, die Konzerne können mit der Gesellschaft direkt veranstalten, was sie wollen, ohne Kartellämter können sie auch einfach so kleinere Firmen aufkaufen und sorgen für Monopolpreise, dass einiem die Augen aus dem Kopf fallen.
Die Lebensmittel- und Pharmaindustrie hat dann auch freihand, 100€ für ein Erkältungsmittel (schlimmer als in den USA) oder gestrecktes Hackfleisch und Gammelwurst, gibt dann ja keine Gesetze und Beamte mehr, die das normal kontrollieren sollten.


----------



## waterpiep (27. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn es hier so schlimm ist wander doch aus, auf in ein besseres Leben und eine bessere Gesellschaft! Kauf dir irgendwo in der Südsee ein paar Inseln und gründe einen Territorium ganz nach deiner Fason in dem du deine hier dargelegten Philosophien ausleben kannst.
> Oder bist du selbst nur so ein finanziell armer Spinner, der ohne dieses System nicht überlebensfähig wäre, das eine eigene Insel nicht drin ist?
> 
> Aber nach deinen Thesen kann ich mir das ja nicht vorstellen, gell?



Was soll ich denn auf irgendwelchen Inseln, da entgeht mir doch der Spaß euch bei eurem "Überlebenskampf mit viel Herz und Liebe" zususehen  



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es sind glückliche Menschen mit Sinn im Leben, das wird ein Homo Oeconomicus aber nicht verstehen können. Die Menschen, die die Schilder hoch halten, sind erfahren im Umgang mit Menschen auf der ganzen Welt und waren natürlich nicht die, die begrapscht wurden. In dieser Kultur wehrt man sich nur passiv, für gewalt bereite Gegenwehr ist die Polizei vorhanden, oder eben auch nicht, das ist der eigentliche Skandal und das wird gerade geändert. Dinge wie Rache oder Sippenhaft interessieren einen Homo Oekonomicus nicht, der feiert auch nicht, weil es zu teuer und Ressourcenverschwendend wäre. Du widersprichst Dir gerade massiv. Provokation funktioniert aber nur, wenn sie erst einmal ohne Widerspruch ist. Du langweilst uns....



Was erzählst du denn ? Du hoffst auf die Polizei und Menschen die nicht mal mehr Bock haben Kinder zu bekommen ? 
Die Meinungen in diesem Forum zeigen ganz deutlich das dieses korrupte Konstrukt das du Deutschland nennst alles hat aber keine Zukunft.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich will mal sehen was passiert, wenn sein Haus am abfackeln ist und die Feuerwehr Geld von ihm sehen will (gibt ja in seinem Modell keinen Staat mehr, welche die finanziert).
> So ein Einsatz kostet schon ohne Löschung/Rettung viele tausend Euro, es gäbe auch keine Gesetze mehr gegen Korruption, Sicherheitsleute könnten ohne weiteres bestochen werden und einfach davon kommen.^^
> Ohne Gesetze könnten die Firmen dann generell machen was sie wollen, Lobbyismus wäre dann - logischerweise - obsolet, die Konzerne können mit der Gesellschaft direkt veranstalten, was sie wollen, ohne Kartellämter können sie auch einfach so kleinere Firmen aufkaufen und sorgen für Monopolpreise, dass einiem die Augen aus dem Kopf fallen.
> Die Lebensmittel- und Pharmaindustrie hat dann auch freihand, 100€ für ein Erkältungsmittel (schlimmer als in den USA) oder gestrecktes Hackfleisch und Gammelwurst, gibt dann ja keine Gesetze und Beamte mehr, die das normal kontrollieren sollten.



Dein ganzes Welt und Menschenbild ist total krank, wenn es keinen großen Papa Staat gibt werden Menschen zu sabbernden Monstern und bereiten sich gegenseitig die Hölle.


----------



## Woohoo (27. Januar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> Die Frage sollte weniger wo sondern eher wie lauten. Jedenfalls sind linke multikulti Metropolen zu meiden, wenn sich da einige importierte Stämme holen was sie brauchen.


Mit Verlaub.
Entweder bist du einer der obersten 100 und kannst dich jeder Zeit absetzen oder bist in der Lage die "Masse" zu steuern, sodass du nicht betroffen bist.

Oder du hast dir schon einen Kompositbogen gekauft (oder sonstige Waffen besorgt) und im Wald Vorräte versteckt und dir irgendeine Art "Schlachtplan" gemacht.

Oder, was am wahrscheinlichsten ist, du bist ein nimmersatter zu sehr schwarzmalerischer Troll. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Januar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich will mal sehen was passiert, ....


Schlimmer wäre der nicht vorhandene Patentschutz. Es lohnt im reinen kapitalismus kaum, neues zu entwickeln, wenn man es nicht schützen kann. Darum sind extreme Gedankengebilde, so weit weg von realisierbar, dass sie nur zum abendlichen Gespräch taugen, nicht aber zum Einsatz in der Welt. Natürlich bedarf es bestimmter staatlich organisierter Grundversorgungen, oder wir müssten im ersten Schritt den Menschen ansich ändern und ihn zu einem vernünftigen Menschen machen. Der Mensch ist aber kein Homo Qeconomicus, nicht einmal im Ansatz.



waterpiep schrieb:


> Was erzählst du denn ? Du hoffst auf die Polizei und Menschen die nicht mal mehr Bock haben Kinder zu bekommen ?
> Die Meinungen in diesem Forum zeigen ganz deutlich das dieses Konstrukt  das du Deutschland nennst alles hat aber keine Zukunft.


Ich erklärte Dir doch gerade, es ist billiger, sich Kinder zu kaufen, als sie selber 25 Jahre zu betreuen. Wir holen uns gerade wieder ein paar Millionen Deppen, die sich für Kinder aufopfern. Die besten dieser Kinder suchen wir uns heraus und behalten sie hier, den Ausschuss schicken wir zurück. Das sollte doch genau in Deinem Sinn sein, oder hast Du Dein eigenens System nicht verstanden? (Achtung, ist natürlich nicht meine Meinung, sondern nur Spielkram mit waterpiep)


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Januar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> Was soll ich denn auf irgendwelchen Inseln, da entgeht mir doch der Spaß euch bei eurem "Überlebenskampf mit viel Herz und Liebe" zususehen



Was aber doch dem was du hier predigst total zuwider läuft, da es total unwirtschaftlich ist hier die Zeit zu verschwenden um uns beim "krepieren" zuzusehen. Überleg mal was du in der Zeit alles hättest machen und wie sehr du deine Produktiviät hättest steigern können, in deiner neuen Heimat...


----------



## Two-Face (27. Januar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> Dein ganzes Welt und Menschenbild ist total krank, wenn es keinen großen Papa Staat gibt werden Menschen zu sabbernden Monstern und bereiten sich gegenseitig die Hölle.


Dein ganzes Welt- und Menschenbild ist total krank, komplett wirtschaftsliberal, Mensch und Natur frei zum Ausbeuten, der Traum der gesamten Industrie. 
Wenn ich ausgeraubt werde, dann erwarte ich, dass es eine Polizei gibt die mir hilft und keinen privaten Sicherheitsdienst, der sich zur Not bescheißen lässt und sich nicht um Kavaliersdelikte kümmert.^^
Ich erwarte, dass ich die Feuerwehr nicht hinterher ein Vermögen zahlen muss, welches ich womöglich nicht mehr habe, wenn mein halbes Haus abgebrannt ist und vor allem erwarte ich es, dass mich mein Chef nicht kündigt, wenn ich mich als Informatiker weigere, beim Kunden die Wände zu streichen.
Ich will auch keine mit Rote-Bete-Saft gestreckte Mettwurst auf meinem Brot oder Fleisch von einem Metzger, von dem ich nicht weiß, ob er das vom Pferd oder vom Schwein hat. Auch will ich keine Sägespäne in meinen Brötchen haben, weil der Bäcker die fertige Ware ohne Regularien "knusprig" machen kann, wie er will. 
Und schon garnicht will ich als Bayer, dass der Brauer, weil ihm grade langweilig ist, in den Sudkessel pisst, wenn ihm danach ist, denn das Reinheitsgebot für mein geliebtes Münchner Hell gilt ja dann grundsätzlich nicht mehr.


----------



## waterpiep (27. Januar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Mit Verlaub.
> Entweder bist du einer der obersten 100 und kannst dich jeder Zeit absetzen oder bist in der Lage die "Masse" zu steuern, sodass du nicht betroffen bist.
> 
> Oder du hast dir schon einen Kompositbogen gekauft (oder sonstige Waffen besorgt) und im Wald Vorräte versteckt und dir irgendeine Art "Schlachtplan" gemacht.
> ...



Ist doch völlig egal wer ich bin und was du über mich denkst, du solltest lieber um dich selbst besorgt sein. Du kannst ja dann später eine Plündergruppe die dich fertig machen will auch als Trolle bezeichnen 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich erklärte Dir doch gerade, es ist billiger, sich Kinder zu kaufen, als sie selber 25 Jahre zu betreuen. Wir holen uns gerade wieder ein paar Millionen Deppen, die sich für Kinder aufopfern. Die besten dieser Kinder suchen wir uns heraus und behalten sie hier, den Ausschuss schicken wir zurück. Das sollte doch genau in Deinem Sinn sein, oder hast Du Dein eigenens System nicht verstanden? (Achtung, ist natürlich nicht meine Meinung, sondern nur Spielkram mit waterpiep)



Wie kann man nur einen solchen Quatsch glauben ? Du dennkst bestimmt auch Anonymus bekämpft Isis.
Die importierten gehen nicht mehr und es werden noch mehr kommen. Unsere Gesellschaft hat gar nicht die Eier die wieder rauszuschmeißen wenn sie nichtmal die Eier hatte die Grenzen dicht zu halten.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Dein ganzes Welt- und Menschenbild ist total krank, komplett wirtschaftsliberal, Mensch und Natur frei zum Ausbeuten, der Traum der gesamten Industrie.
> Wenn ich ausgeraubt werde, dann erwarte ich, dass es eine Polizei gibt die mir hilft und keinen privaten Sicherheitsdienst, der sich zur Not bescheißen lässt und sich nicht um Kavaliersdelikte kümmert.^^
> Ich erwarte, dass ich die Feuerwehr nicht hinterher ein Vermögen zahlen muss, welches ich womöglich nicht mehr habe, wenn mein halbes Haus abgebrannt ist und vor allem erwarte ich es, dass mich mein Chef nicht kündigt, wenn ich mich als Informatiker weigere, beim Kunden die Wände zu streichen.
> Ich will auch keine mit Rote-Bete-Saft gestreckte Mettwurst auf meinem Brot oder Fleisch von einem Metzger, von dem ich nicht weiß, ob er das vom Pferd oder vom Schwein hat. Auch will ich keine Sägespäne in meinen Brötchen haben, weil der Bäcker die fertige Ware ohne Regularien "knusprig" machen kann, wie er will.
> Und schon garnicht will ich als Bayer, dass der Brauer, weil ihm grade langweilig ist, in den Sudkessel pisst, wenn ihm danach ist, denn das Reinheitsgebot für mein geliebtes Münchner Hell gilt ja dann grundsätzlich nicht mehr.



Was du so alles willst interessiert echt keine Sau. Mit dem Anspruchsdenken kannst du dich schonmal frisch machen.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Januar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> Unsere Gesellschaft hat gar nicht die Eier die wieder rauszuschmeißen wenn sie nichtmal die Eier hatte die Grenzen dicht zu halten.



Sei lieber froh, sonst würdest du vermutlich gleich mitfliegen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Januar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> ... Unsere Gesellschaft ...


Ich weiss ja nicht, in welcher Gesellschaft Du lebst, aber nicht in meiner.
Im freien Kapitalismus, den Du hier predigst, gibt es keine Grenzen. Wo
ist Dein Problem und welche Angst hast Du und vor wem?



waterpiep schrieb:


> Du denkst bestimmt auch, Anonymus bekämpft Isis.


Nein


----------



## waterpiep (27. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sei lieber froh, sonst würdest du vermutlich gleich mitfliegen.



Richtig lustig aber so richtig doll 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht, in welcher Gesellschaft Du lebst, aber nicht in meiner.
> Im freien Kapitalismus, den Du hier predigst, gibt es keine Grenzen. Wo
> ist Dein Problem und welche Angst hast Du und vor wem?



Deine Gesellschaft ? Ha Ha


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Januar 2016)

Dann kontere ich jetzt mit "Ho Ho"

Wollen wir irgendwo inhaltlich einsteigen?


----------



## Woohoo (27. Januar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> Ist doch völlig egal wer ich bin und was du über mich denkst, du solltest lieber um dich selbst besorgt sein. Du kannst ja dann später eine Plündergruppe die dich fertig machen will auch als Trolle bezeichnen



Mein importierter Stamm wird mich beschützen.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Januar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> I
> Was du so alles willst interessiert echt keine Sau. Mit dem Anspruchsdenken kannst du dich schonmal frisch machen.


*tief lufthol und gähn*
Worte eines Wiederangemeldeten, der laut Forenregeln eigentlich mit einem Permban versehen werden sollte^^
Hast Glück, dass ruyven hier nur noch spärlich aktiv und kein Moderator mehr ist, der hätte dich schon längst der Administration gemeldet.
Vor der kannst du dich dann frisch machen.

P.S.: Da dir mein "Anspruchsdenken" zuwider ist: Hättest du gerne, nachdem du Rote-Beete-Mett auf deiner Sägespahnsemmel zum Frühstück hattest, zum Mittagessen Pferdefilet als Schweinefleisch getatarnten Zwiebelrostbraten gegessen hast und auf der Arbeit beim Kunden als Nicht-Zimmerer die Wände streichen musstest gerne Urin in deinem Feierabendbier?


----------



## waterpiep (27. Januar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Vor der kannst du dich dann frisch machen.



Für dich ist ein Forumbann etwas schlimmes ? Die Pussyfizierung erreicht neue Dimensionen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann kontere ich jetzt mit "Ho Ho"
> 
> Wollen wir irgendwo inhaltlich einsteigen?



Wozu denn noch ? Eigentlich ist alles gesagt und ihr seit ideologisch aufgefüllt. Da hilft nur noch ein dicker Batzen Realität, aber das kann kein Forum bieten.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Januar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> Wozu denn noch ? Eigentlich ist alles gesagt und ihr seit ideologisch aufgefüllt. Da hilft nur noch ein dicker Batzen Realität, aber das kann kein Forum bieten.



Stimmt, für die Realität haben wir dann solche "erleuchteten" Wesen wie dich.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Januar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> Für dich ist ein Forumbann etwas schlimmes ? Die Pussyfizierung erreicht neue Dimensionen.


Nein, im Gegenteil, er ist für mich sogar etwas gutes, nämlich damit man Leute wie dich nicht mehr ertragen muss.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Januar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> Wozu denn noch ? Eigentlich ist alles gesagt und ihr seit ideologisch aufgefüllt. Da hilft nur noch ein dicker Batzen Realität, aber das kann kein Forum bieten.


Hast Du eigentlich bemerkt, was hier gerade passiert ist?

In diesem Forum ist eine streitsüchtige kleine Gruppe mit extrem unterschiedlichen Meinungen seit Wochen am Schreiben. Höflich, fair, aber eher unvereinbar.
Dann platzt Du hier rein, beleidigst alle und sie da, wie von Geisterhand vereinigen sich die zerstrittenen Foristen und lesen Dir die Leviten. Und was ist die Moral
von der Geschicht? Hast Du sie verstanden?


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Januar 2016)

Vorsicht was ihr im Supermarkt kauft, sofern ihr kein arisches Aussehn habt, es könnte dazu führen das ihr zum Terrorverdächtigen werdet. 
Grade gelsen:



> Der 45 bis 50 Jahre alte Mann stamme vom Aussehen her aus dem Nahen  Osten, teilte die Polizei mit und bestätigte damit eine Meldung der  "Bild"-Zeitung.
> Ein Mitarbeiter des Baumarktes in Pulheim bei Köln hatte die Polizei informiert. *Aus der Chemikalie könne man mit entsprechenden Kenntnissen ein explosionsfähiges Gemisch herstellen.*



Quelle: "Bild": KÃ¶lner Polizei sucht TerrorverdÃ¤chtigen


----------



## Verminaard (27. Januar 2016)

Waterpiep, du redest hier, abgesehen von dem ganzen Schwachsinn den du da von dir gibst, von einer Welt ohne staatliche Kontrolle.
Eigentlich komplett ohne Staat, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe. Wenn nicht, Verzeihung an dieser Stelle, bin halt nicht ganz so erleuchtet.

Vielleicht funktioniert dein Konstrukt auf dem Papier, aber schau doch was so passiert ist.
Silvester und koeln z.b. Fuer manche ist Deutschland ein rechtsfreier Raum. Der Polizei sind die Hände gebunden und das Wissen die die die Situation ausnutzen.
Jetzt stell dir mal eine Welt komplett ohne Justiz und Polizei vor.
Jene welche es sich leisten koennen, bezahlen einen sicherheitsdienst, wo auch nicht gewaehrleistet ist, das dieser im Interesse der Kunden arbeitet.
Der Rest bleibt auf der Strecke. Da man von einer Justiz eh nichts zu befuerchten hat, ist es egal was man macht. Kannst du dir nur im geringsten ausmalen was sowas bedeutet?

Anderes Beispiel: schau dir die Eskapaden der finanzwelt an. Die wehren sich bis aufs letzte vor irgendwelchen Regulierungen, denen sind doch Mitmenschen sowas von egal, Hauptsache Profit. Wohin das gefuehrt hat, hat man gesehen.
Ich bin mir sicher das der ein oder andere zeihmlich froh war in einem Land zu sein wo Polizei und Justiz funktioniert. Son lynchmob haette seine Freude gehabt walten zu koennen wie sie wollen.


----------



## Husalah (27. Januar 2016)

Der Typ nach dem Gefahndet wurde, war kein Terrorist sondern ein normaler Kunde.  Hat sich am Abend bei der Polizei gemeldet.


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Vorsicht was ihr im Supermarkt kauft, sofern ihr kein arisches Aussehn habt, es könnte dazu führen das ihr zum Terrorverdächtigen werdet.
> Grade gelsen:
> 
> 
> ...



Vorsicht ist die Mutter der Porzellankiste.

Polizei lobt "aufmerksame Verkäuferin" im Baumarkt - DIE WELT


----------



## Husalah (27. Januar 2016)

Und "aufmerksame Verkäuferinnen" offensichtlich die besseren Geheimdienste. 
Vielleicht sollten wir einfach von Weltweiter Überwachung auf mehr Verkäuferinnen setzen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Januar 2016)

Husalah schrieb:


> Der Typ nach dem Gefahndet wurde, war kein  Terrorist sondern ein normaler Kunde.  Hat sich am Abend bei der Polizei  gemeldet.


Angst lähmt den Verstand. Der Anteil der Bevölkerung, der wild und ohne  realen Grund andere verdächtigen, wird immer größer. Es ist so  lächerlich. 
Zig tausenden Menschen werden in Deutschland täglich an Flughäfen mit  völlig unnötigen Durchsurchungen belästigt, aber Aufklärungskampagnen
gegen wirkliche Gefahren gibt es nicht, z.B. gegen Kugenschreiber, das sind TODESMASCHINEN!
Statistik zu Todesursachen: Fensterputzer haben gefährlichsten Job - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Aber wieder etwas zum Thema, oder zu Pheripherie-Problemen zum Thema. Das ist noch erlebe, dass gegen Rechrsradikale in diesem Land polizeilich 
vorgegangen wird ist wirklich eine positive Nachricht. Bisher wurden die rechtsextremen Deppen, warum auch immer, massiv gedeckt und in Ruhe gelassen.
Altermedia: BKA-Razzia gegen Neonazi-Plattform - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Januar 2016)

Wir schaffen das!

Berlin: Helfer klagen Lageso nach angeblichem Tod eines Syrers an  - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Januar 2016)

Das ist das zynische Ergebnis von durchgezogener Bürokratie. Es ist ja sinnvoll, Flüchtlingen eine rechtsstaatliches Aufnahmeprozedere zu geben, aber in Krisenzeiten sollte die Verwaltung auch mal flexible reagieren können. 

Das ganze ist nur ein Zeichen dafür, wie morbide und kaputt unsere Gesellschaft ist. Den absteigenden Ast Deutschlands erkennt man daran, das nichts mehr wirklich gut funktioniert, es gibt keine langfristigen politischen Reformen (Krankenkassen, Renten, Steuergesetze, Energiepolitik, ....) und es gibt kaum noch funktionierende Großprojekte, schaut man auf BER, Stuttgart 21 oder die Elbphilharmonie. Alles geht an völlig übertriebenen Genehmigungsverfahren zugrunde, deren Komplexität niemand mehr in Gänze versteht. 

 Ähnlich ist es mit den Flüchtlingen. Anstatt schnell 100 Helfer einzustellen, die Personalien aufnehmen und erst einmal das grundsätzlichste Regeln, wird bei jedem das volle Programm durchgelaufen, während vor der Tür die Flüchtlinge erfrieren. Das ist so widerlich.


----------



## azzih (27. Januar 2016)

Naja halt Berlin, die ganze Stadt besteht aus ner völlig inkompetenten Verwaltung.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Januar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Naja halt Berlin, die ganze Stadt besteht aus ner völlig inkompetenten Verwaltung.



Wohl kaum, viel mehr hat man in Berlin halt die Verwaltung kaputtgespart. 4 Monate Wartezeit bei den Bürgerämtern, als Beispiel, mit Termin, kommen schließlich kaum nur durch Inkompetenz zustande. 
Ich muss da nur mal an die Zeit vor der Terminvergabe zurück denken,als man noch direkt beim Bürgeramt ne Wartenummer ziehen konnte. Als ich da beim Bürgeramt war, Wartebereich rappelvoll aber nur 3 Mitarbeiter die alles abarbeiten mussten, Wartezeit im Schnitt 6 Stunden...

interessierterUser hat da schon recht, das Problem ist die überzogene Bürokratie und auch in erheblichen Maß das mangelnde Personal.


----------



## Rolk (27. Januar 2016)

Es läuft einiges schief, aber auch aus der anderen Richtung.

Flüchtlinge in Schweden: Minderjähriger Asylbewerber ersticht 22-jährige Helferin - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> Na du bist ja ein ganz Cleverer. Zu dem Zeitpunkt war die Staatsquote auch schon über 40%, also von freien Märkten keine Spur.
> 
> Mit dem https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Community_Reinvestment_Act hat man Banken dazu gebracht kreditunwürdigen Familien große Kredite zu gewähren.
> Man hat den Banken mit hilfe der staatlichen FED halt bail outs versprochen wenn mal was nicht klappt.
> ...



Schau mal genau hin.
Das ist Lobbyarbeit in Perfektion. Die Banken wollten das ja, damit sie noch mehr Geld machen können.
Jeder, der auch nur einigermaßen bei Verstand ist, weiß, dass das langfristig nichts wirt, aber den Menschen wurde das Blaue vom Himmel gelogen, damit sie zustimmten und sich die Banken noch weiter die Taschen voll machen konnten.
Genauso wie hier in Deutschland. Als die Versicherungskonzerne und Banken keine weitere Einnahmequelle mehr hatten.
Da wurde die Riester Rente erfunden. Die gesetzliche Rente wurde ausgehöhlt und die Riester Rente erschaffen, bei der sich die Versicherungskonzerne und Banken auf Kosten der Bürger reich gemacht haben.
All das ist reine Lobbyarbeit, weil die Finanzwelt alles kontrolliert und sich für unverzichtbar hält.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Waterpiep, du redest hier, abgesehen von dem ganzen Schwachsinn den du da von dir gibst, von einer Welt ohne staatliche Kontrolle.
> Eigentlich komplett ohne Staat, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe. Wenn nicht, Verzeihung an dieser Stelle, bin halt nicht ganz so erleuchtet.



Ohne staatliche Struktur funktioniert das nicht, denn du brauchst ja jemanden, der Gesetze erlässt und sie durchführt.
Ansonsten hast du Anarchie und alles andere als freie Märkte. Wobei freie Märkte sowieso nur Illusion sind -- gäbe es freie Märkte, gäbe es keine Subventionen, aber die gibt es überall, wo Interessen bestehen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Januar 2016)

Na ja, weiß nicht, ob man jetzt dem Verwaltungsapparat die Schuld dafür  geben kann. Merkel sagt: "Wir schaffen das!" In Wirklichkeit muss es  aber heißen: "Wir schaffen das nicht!" Nicht nur das Lageso ist mit der Situation überfordert, sondern  auch die Bundespolizei, deren Mitarbeiter seit Monaten 12 Stunden Schichten schieben, Helfer in maßlos überbelegten Unterkünften und nicht zuletzt auch die Flüchtlinge selber, die in jenen Unterkünften unter unzumutbaren Bedingungen ausharren müssen. Und über das Thema Integration braucht man gar nicht erst zu reden, solange Merkels Flüchtlingspolitik des permanenten Ausnahmezustands beibehalten wird. Wo soll das alles hinführen und wem ist damit geholfen?


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Januar 2016)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Na ja, weiß nicht, ob man jetzt dem Verwaltungsapparat die Schuld dafür  geben kann. *Merkel sagt: "Wir schaffen das!" *In Wirklichkeit muss es  aber heißen: "Wir schaffen das nicht!" Nicht nur das Lageso ist mit der Situation überfordert, sondern  auch die Bundespolizei, deren Mitarbeiter seit Monaten 12 Stunden Schichten schieben, Helfer in maßlos überbelegten Unterkünften und nicht zuletzt auch die Flüchtlinge selber, die in jenen Unterkünften unter unzumutbaren Bedingungen ausharren müssen. Und über das Thema Integration braucht man gar nicht erst zu reden, solange Merkels Flüchtlingspolitik des permanenten Ausnahmezustands beibehalten wird. Wo soll das alles hinführen und wem ist damit geholfen?



Sie hat das auch bewusst falsch formuliert, es hätte ehr heißen müssen: "*Ich *schaffe das!" Und das wird sie wohl leider auch. Die Zahl der Flüchtlinge die es noch bis Deutschland schaffen nimmt ab, ohne das sie, wie immer, groß was dafür getan hätte. Noch ein paar Monate weiter kann sie den Erfolg ihres politischen Kurses / Aussitzens verkünden und ihre Kritiker rund machen... Mission erfüllt.


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2016)

Sie muss nur aufpassen, dass Bild, Bunte und Co sie nicht fallen lassen.
Was passiert, wenn Springer und Mohn einen fallen lassen, kann Christian Wulff genau beurteilen.


----------



## Two-Face (27. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ähnlich ist es mit den Flüchtlingen. Anstatt schnell 100 Helfer einzustellen, die Personalien aufnehmen und erst einmal das grundsätzlichste Regeln, wird bei jedem das volle Programm durchgelaufen, während vor der Tür die Flüchtlinge erfrieren. Das ist so widerlich.


"100 Helfer"?
Öhm, sorry, aber das reicht nicht annähernd.


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2016)

Du kannst die 100 auch durch 100.000 ersetzen. Ändert aber nichts daran, dass dafür kein Geld vorhanden ist.


----------



## Amon (27. Januar 2016)

Und bitte nicht illegale Einwanderer als Flüchtlinge bezeichnen! Da muss man endlich mal anfangen zu differenzieren. Wer durch 10 sichere Staaten hier her kommt flüchtet nicht! Das was hier abläuft ist keine Flüchtlingskrise wie der Staatsfunk das immer noch verkauft sondern reine Armuts-Migration.


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2016)

10 sichere Staaten?
Wie viele Staaten sind denn zwischen Syrien und Deutschland?
Da ist die Türkei. Na ja, sicher ist was anderes.
Was kommt danach? Oder reist du kreuz und quer, damit du die 10 Staaten voll kriegst?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Januar 2016)

Wenn ich das lese, werde ich sauer:
Griechenland droht Schengen-Rauswurf

Das Problem auf Griechenland zu schieben ist einfach zu einfach. Hilfe anzubieten und tausende deutsche, Französische und andere Grenzschützer nach Griechenland zu senden wäre ein Weg, aber einfach mit dem Finger zu zeigen ist alles andere als gut. Oder es ist der Anfang vom Ausstieg für Griechenland. Immer hin hat sich Griechenland mit bewußt gefälschten Daten eingeschlichen. Das finde ich immer noch alles andere als gut....


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn ich das lese, werde ich sauer:
> Griechenland droht Schengen-Rauswurf
> 
> Das Problem auf Griechenland zu schieben ist einfach zu einfach. Hilfe anzubieten und tausende deutsche, Französische und andere Grenzschützer nach Griechenland zu senden wäre ein Weg, aber einfach mit dem Finger zu zeigen ist alles andere als gut. Oder es ist der Anfang vom Ausstieg für Griechenland. Immer hin hat sich Griechenland mit bewußt gefälschten Daten eingeschlichen. Das finde ich immer noch alles andere als gut....



Ach, man will Griechenland jetzt nur loswerden, nachdem man das Tafelsilber das es noch hatte abgesahnt hat und es nichts mehr zu holen gibt.
Auch wenn Griechenland sich in denn Euro gemogelt haben mögen, haben doch Staaten wie Deutschland davon mehr profitiert als es ihnen geschadet hat und das doppelt, einmal durch den  über Jahre erleichterten Handel mit den Griechen und dann jetzt nochmal beim Ausverkauf des griechischen Staates. 

Siehe dazu auch hier: Griechenland: Bundeshaushalt profitiert von der Krise - DIE WELT
Oder auch hier: https://www.tagesschau.de/wirtschaft/deutschland-profitiert-von-griechenland-krise-101.html


----------



## Verminaard (27. Januar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Es läuft einiges schief, aber auch aus der anderen Richtung.
> 
> Flüchtlinge in Schweden: Minderjähriger Asylbewerber ersticht 22-jährige Helferin - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Auch interessant vom Vorzeigeeinwanderungsland:
Polisens larm: â€Vi gÃ¥r pÃ¥ knÃ¤na nuâ€ - Nyheter | SVT.se 
eine Uebersetzung (Englisch): Swedish police warn Stockholm's main train station is overrun by migrant gangs 'groping girls' | Daily Mail Online




Threshold schrieb:


> 10 sichere Staaten?
> Wie viele Staaten sind denn zwischen Syrien und Deutschland?
> Da ist die Türkei. Na ja, sicher ist was anderes.
> Was kommt danach? Oder reist du kreuz und quer, damit du die 10 Staaten voll kriegst?



Natuerlich hat Amon uebertrieben, aber meinst du deinen Post wirklich ernst?
Schauen wir uns doch die Routen an:
1.) Griechenland, Mazedoinien, Serbien, Ungarn, Oesterreich, Deutschland
2.) Griechenland, Albanien, Italien, Oesterreich, Deutschland
3.) Griechenland, Mazedonien, Bosnien-Herzegowina, Kroatien, Slowenien, Oesterreich, Deutschland
4.) Tunesien/Lybien, Italien, Oesterreich, Deutschland
Vielleicht noch Andere.

Natuerlich sieht man hier das das alles unmoegliche Kriegsgebiete sind die durchquert werden, nur um im sicheren Deutschland Asyl zu beantragen.
Das dabei Grenzen gestuermt werden, Zaeune fast eingerissen und ueberwunden ist eigentlich egal. Das Hoheitsrecht der Staaten muss ja ausgesetzt werden, da es sich um arme Kriegsfluechtlinge handelt.


Manche reden noch immer von einer europaweiten Verteilung usw. Da laesst sich nix verteilen. Die werden dahingehen wo sie hinwollen. Das machen sie schon die ganze Zeit.
Solang es auch keine Konsequenzen gibt, wenn man illegal ueber eine Grenze geht, wird sich an der Gesamtsituation genau Null aendern.
Deutschland koennte hier etwas steuern, aber dafuer muessten die Anreize drastisch gekuerzt werden oder gar gestrichen und es muesste eine offizielle Ansage mal her, das eben nicht ausnahmslos Jeder willkommen ist.

Das wird aber nicht passieren. Zumindest nicht vor den naechsten Landtagswahlen. Merkel hat hier noch mit der Jahreszeit glueck. Das daemmt den Zuwanderungsstrom ein klein wenig.
Den Kurswechsel wird es geben, wenn die etablierten Parteien bei den Wahlen (viel) verlieren und moeglicherweise die AfD unerwartet? stark wird.
Sollte das nicht passieren und AfD und andere Protestparteien keine nennenwerten Gewinne einfahren, wird sich genau nix aendern.


----------



## Woohoo (27. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach, man will Griechenland jetzt nur loswerden, nachdem man das Tafelsilber das es noch hatte abgesahnt hat und es nichts mehr zu holen gibt.
> Auch wenn Griechenland sich in die EU gemogelt haben mag, haben doch Staaten wie Deutschland davon mehr profitiert als es ihnen geschadet hat und das doppelt, einmal durch den  über Jahre erleichterten Handel mit den Griechen und dann jetzt nochmal beim Ausverkauf des griechischen Staates.



Vor allem haben alle "Rettungsverusche" den Griechen nicht geholfen (siehe ALquote). Ein Austritt aus dem Euro wäre ein echter Versuch dem Land wirklich zu helfen.
Die haben sich in den Euro gemogelt nicht in die EU.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Januar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Vor allem haben alle "Rettungsverusche" den Griechen nicht geholfen (siehe ALquote). Ein Austritt aus dem Euro wäre ein echter Versuch dem Land wirklich zu helfen.
> *Die haben sich in den Euro gemogelt nicht in die EU.*



Ja richtig, meinte ich auch, habs korrigiert. 
Böse Zungen vertreten übrigens auch nicht ganz zu Unrecht die Ansicht das eine "Rettung" garnicht das erklärte Ziel war und es eigentlich von Anfang an nur um eine Ausschlachtung Griechenlands ging.
Also am Ende nur eine Bereicherung, und oh welch Wunder, auf Kosten eines hilfebdürftigen Staates ging.
Und schaut man sich auch mal an wer da profitiert hat sind das neben Staaten wie Deutschland auch nicht wenige Personen die beim griechischen Staat mit hohen Summen in der Schuld stehen, die aber nun in der Krise fleißig eingekauft haben...


----------



## WindowsXP (27. Januar 2016)

Ob sie in der EU wirtschaftlich falsch sind, ist eigentlich gar nicht das Streitthema, welches von ,,interessierterUser" angesprochen wurde. In seinem Post bezieht er sich auf die Schuldzuweisung seitens einiger Länder, dass Griechenland die Grenzen nicht schützen würde. Meiner Meinung nach kann es Griechenland auch gar nicht, 1. haben die andere Probleme und 2. wie sollen die ihre komplette Grenze sichern? Das Land ist geographisch eine Katastrophe, wenn man die Grenzen überwachen möchte.

Und jetzt einfach Griechenland die Schuld für das ganze Dilemma zu geben ist einfach dreist, zu diesen Personen zählen auch deutsche Politiker. Wir Deutsche haben doch damals die Menschen aus Ungarn etc. geholt, obwohl die Flüchtlinge dort hätten registriert werden müssen, Ja bitte, dass ist doch eine förmliche Einladung "Mutti Merkel macht das schon". Für die S***** sollten unsere Politiker gerade stehen, und nicht die Schuld auf Griechenland alleine abwälzen. (Wobei ich nicht behaupte, dass Griechenland keine Fehler gemacht hat)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Böse Zungen vertreten übrigens auch nicht ganz zu Unrecht die Ansicht das eine "Rettung" garnicht das erklärte Ziel war und es eigentlich von Anfang an nur um eine Ausschlachtung Griechenlands ging.


Das wäre zwar im Sinn des Kapitalismus aber nicht im Sinn des europäischem Gedanken. Wessen Ziel soll es gewesen sein? Ziel der AfD ist jedenfalls schon immer ein Rausschmiss der Griechen. Ich bin zuwenig Volkswirt, um Konsequenzen abzuschätzen. Aber ich ahne böses ....

Wer hintert eigentlich sieben Millionen verarmte Griechen daran, die EU-Länder zu überfluten? Oder ist das kein Problem für Rechtsaußen, weil es treue Christen sind?


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Januar 2016)

WindowsXP schrieb:


> Ob sie in der EU wirtschaftlich falsch sind, ist eigentlich gar nicht das Streitthema, welches von ,,interessierterUser" angesprochen wurde. In seinem Post bezieht er sich auf die Schuldzuweisung seitens einiger Länder, dass Griechenland die Grenzen nicht schützen würde. Meiner Meinung nach kann es Griechenland auch gar nicht, 1. haben die andere Probleme und 2. wie sollen die ihre komplette Grenze sichern? Das Land ist geographisch eine Katastrophe, wenn man die Grenzen überwachen möchte.
> 
> Und jetzt einfach Griechenland die Schuld für das ganze Dilemma zu geben ist einfach dreist, zu diesen Personen zählen auch deutsche Politiker. Wir Deutsche haben doch damals die Menschen aus Ungarn etc. geholt, obwohl die Flüchtlinge dort hätten registriert werden müssen, Ja bitte, dass ist doch eine förmliche Einladung "Mutti Merkel macht das schon". Für die S***** sollten unsere Politiker gerade stehen, und nicht die Schuld auf Griechenland alleine abwälzen. (Wobei ich nicht behaupte, dass Griechenland keine Fehler gemacht hat)



Selbst wenn Griechenland topographisch besser geschnitten wäre würde ihnen momentan das Geld fehlen um da wesentlich mehr zu machen. Der Staat ist nach wie vor neutorisch Pleite. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das wäre zwar im Sinn des Kapitalismus  aber nicht im Sinn des europäischem Gedanken. Wessen Ziel soll es  gewesen sein?



Günter Verheugen, ehemaliger EU Kommisar, zum Beispiel hat das mal offen in einer Diskusionrunde mal gesagt. Es ging um die Rettung privater Banken:

Zitat:


> Es ging niemals um die Rettung  Griechenlands, es ging um die Rettung bestimmter europäischer Banken.  ... Diese Banken operieren ja nicht nur mit Einlagen, wenn sie das tun  würden, hätten wir ja ein geringeres Problem.



Wer profitiert davon, private Banken, Investoren, Spekulanten und vermutlich auch der deutsche Staat. Aber genauer kann ich das auch nicht sagen da ich ebenfalls kein Ökonom bin und mich auch nicht intensiver mit dem Thema beschäftigt habe.^^




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer hintert eigentlich sieben Millionen verarmte Griechen daran, die  EU-Länder zu überfluten? Oder ist das kein Problem für Rechtsaußen, weil  es treue Christen sind?



Viele junge Griechen sind doch nach der Krise ins Auslang gegangen zum Arbeiten weil es in Griechenland kaum eine Perspektive gibt.
Bleiben tun natürlich vor allem die Alten und die die noch Arbeit haben und / oder eine eigene Existenz besitzen.


----------



## Woohoo (27. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das wäre zwar im Sinn des Kapitalismus aber nicht im Sinn des europäischem Gedanken. Wessen Ziel soll es gewesen sein? Ziel der AfD ist jedenfalls schon immer ein Rausschmiss der Griechen. Ich bin zuwenig Volkswirt, um Konsequenzen abzuschätzen. Aber ich ahne böses ....



Abwertung der eigenen Währung.
Griechenland exportiert sehr viel landwirtschaftliche Produkte dabei ist das einer der wenigen Sektoren bei denen die Griechen noch einwenig mithalten können. Die Exporte würden nach dem Euro austritt teuerer. Die innländischen Produkte wären günstiger somit stiegt die Binnennachfrage. Urlaub wird für uns günstiger --> mehr Leute sollen demnach Urlaub in Griechnland machen.
Es wäre ein neuer Versuch aber schlimmer als jetzt kann es nicht werden.


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Natuerlich hat Amon uebertrieben, aber meinst du deinen Post wirklich ernst?
> Schauen wir uns doch die Routen an:
> 1.) Griechenland, Mazedoinien, Serbien, Ungarn, Oesterreich, Deutschland
> 2.) Griechenland, Albanien, Italien, Oesterreich, Deutschland
> ...



Natürlich meine ich meinen Post ernst.
Das Dublin Abkommen ist doch Geschichte. Wenn dem nicht so wäre, würde kein einziger Flüchtling nach Deutschland kommen können, denn dann würde alle am ersten EU Land halt machen.
Tun sie aber nicht, sie werden weiter durch gewunken, denn die Grenzstaaten haben keine Lust mit den Flüchtlingen alleine gelassen zu werden, denn das wird passieren, wenn man sich Staaten wie Polen als Vorbild nimmt.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Januar 2016)

Wie es aussieht könnte der Tod des jungen Flüchtlings  vor dem LAGESO nicht der Wahrheit entsprechen.

Die Berliner Senatsverwaltung bestreitet den Tod und der angebliche Helfer, der über den Tod des Mannes im Internet berichtet hat ist untergetaucht.

Quelle: Berliner Senatsverwaltung bestreitet Tod eines FlÃ¼chtlings in Berlin


----------



## Verminaard (27. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Dublin Abkommen ist doch Geschichte. Wenn dem nicht so wäre, würde kein einziger Flüchtling nach Deutschland kommen können, denn dann würde alle am ersten EU Land halt machen.
> Tun sie aber nicht, sie werden weiter durch gewunken, denn die Grenzstaaten haben keine Lust mit den Flüchtlingen alleine gelassen zu werden, denn das wird passieren, wenn man sich Staaten wie Polen als Vorbild nimmt.



Was meinst du damit? Das es zwar aktiv ist, aber sich keiner daran halten muss, weil es nicht wirklich anwendbar ist?

Was hast du jetzt mit den Polen? Weil die so boese sind? 
Wer hat denn gegen EU Recht verstoßen? Polen oder Merkel? Gegen wen interveniert die EU? Gegen Polen oder gegen Merkel?


Ich verstehe auch nicht wieso noch immer von Kriegsfluechtlingen gesprochen wird.
Die sind, seit dem sie Europa betreten haben ausser Kriegsgefahr. Zumindest wuesste ich jetzt ausm Stehgreif nicht wo in Europa Kriege gefuehrt werden.
Spaetestens in Oesterreich angekommen, welches vom Lebensstandard und Qualitaet doch Deutschland sehr aehnelt, muessten doch der Großteil der Fluechtlinge, die ja gezeichnet sind vom Krieg und den Strapazen dortbleiben wollen und nicht noch eine weitere Reise in Kauf nehmen.
Es sei denn, Oesterreich ist nicht ganz so attraktiv fuer Fluechtlinge.
Aber das hat alles nix mehr mit Kriegsfluechtling zu tun.
Wie waers mit Asyloptimierer?
Die werden weiterhin nach Deutschland wollen, egal was beschlossen wird.
Die Vorteile sind doch unter den Fluechtlingen bekannt.
Da zaehlen nicht nur Zahlungen dazu, auch die Tatsache das die Gefahr in Deutschland unmittelbar abgeschoben zu werden nahezu Null ist.


----------



## Rolk (27. Januar 2016)

Der verdächtige Chemikalienkauf wurde anscheinend zur Drogenherstellung getätigt. 

So falsch war der riecher der Verkäuferin also nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Januar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Der verdächtige Chemikalienkauf wurde anscheinend zur Drogenherstellung getätigt.
> 
> So falsch war der riecher der Verkäuferin also nicht.



Naja, Drogen sind immer noch meilenweit von einem Sprengsatz für terroristische Zwecke entfernt. 
Oder anders ausgedrückt, auch eine blinde Verkäufer/in findet mal einen Kriminellen der Drogen braut...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du kannst Menschen mit Bildung vollpumpen bis ihnen der Schädel platzt, Wissen nützt dir nichts wen du nicht in der Lage bist das Wissen auch anzuwenden und selbständig zu denken und daran scheitert es beim größten Teil der Menschheit augenscheinlich.
> Der generelle Bildungsstand, nur mal für Deutschland, ist so hoch wie noch nie, trotzdem wird hier Politik betrieben und werden hier Entscheidungen gefällt da möchte man öfters mal gerne einen Heulkrampf bekommen.
> 
> Es gab früher mal eine Zeit da war ich überzeugt davon das jeder Mensch selbständiges Denken, ehnlich wie das Wissen aus Büchern, lernen könnte, heute bin ich mir da nicht mehr so sicher.



Nach meiner privaten Erfahrung kann jeder Mensch selbstständig und logisch denken. Das Problem: Lernen kann man das nicht aus Büchern, sondern nur durch Übung. Undzwar Übung wie in "jeder Sekunde", es gibt selbst im normalen Alltag fast nichts, was nicht hinterfragen und durchdenken müsste.
Das Problem: Niemand fordert Kinder zu so etwas aus, niemand drängt Erwachsene dazu. Vom Arbeitgeber über Verkäufer bis zu Bildungsinstitutionen und Politikern: Alle haben es einfacher, wenn die breite Masse das Denken einstellt. Und ohne Mitdenken wird auch vieles bequemer und man stört sich an weniger Widersprüchen... => Wieso denken wenns auch so geht ist die vorherrschende Einstellung in Deutschland.




Split99999 schrieb:


> Kopp-Verlag und Udo Ulfkotze kann man auf jeden Fall als Quellen vergessen. Andererseits darf man nicht Gefahr laufen, unangenehme Fakten als rechten Populismus abzutun. Und ich finde auch Merkels Spruch: "Angst ist kein guter Ratgeber" nicht wirklich stimmig. Angst ist ein natürlicher Warninstinkt, um uns vor Gefahren zu schützen, also etwas sehr nützliches.



Falsch. Angst in diesem Sinne ist eine Sammlung evolutionär vorselektierter Reflexe auf bestimmte natürliche Situationen, in denen der Urmensch schnell reagieren musste und es nur eine richtige Reaktion gab. Sie ist vollkommen ungeeignet für komplexe Situationen und Entscheidungen in unserer modernen Welt. 




Rolk schrieb:


> Aha der *offene Brief* wurd anscheinend aus dem Netz entfernt, weil er *nicht für die Öffentlichkeit* bestimmt war







> und von rechten Seiten Missbraucht gebraucht wurde.



Sowas passiert, wenn man rechte Forderungen erhebt...


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Januar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mitdenken wird auch vieles bequemer und man stört sich an weniger Widersprüchen... => Wieso denken wenns auch so geht ist die *vorherrschende Einstellung in Deutschland*.



Wohl nicht nur in Deutschland.


----------



## Rolk (27. Januar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Sowas passiert, wenn man rechte Forderungen erhebt...



Du schreibst wieder einen Schwachsinn zusammen das es nicht mehr feierlich ist. Inhalt des Briefes: Es gibt Vergewaltigungen in Erstaufnahmestellen. Es sind keine Einzelfälle. Angesichts der Überbelegung der Einrichtungen ist man nicht in der Lage Frauen angemessen zu schützen und keine Aussichten auf Besserung. Sehr rechte Forderungen sind das.


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Januar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Falsch. Angst in diesem Sinne ist eine Sammlung evolutionär vorselektierter Reflexe auf bestimmte natürliche Situationen, in denen der Urmensch schnell reagieren musste und es nur eine richtige Reaktion gab. Sie ist vollkommen ungeeignet für komplexe Situationen und Entscheidungen in unserer modernen Welt.



Also meinst du, dass Höcke mit seiner Einschätzung einen Zufallstreffer gelandet hat? 

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=kPBN-z6zIu8


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Was meinst du damit? Das es zwar aktiv ist, aber sich keiner daran halten muss, weil es nicht wirklich anwendbar ist?



Das Dublin Abkommen ist gemacht worden, weil sich die reichen Staaten in der Mitte Europas vor Flüchtlingen schützen wollte.
Sie gaben den armen Staaten an der Grenze ein paar mehr EU Gelder und schon waren alle zufrieden.
Klappt auch gut, wenn ein paar kommen.
Nur sind letztes Jahr eben nicht nur ein paar gekommen und das System ist zusammengebrochen.
Systeme brechen immer dann zusammen, wenn sie nicht für das konzipiert sind, was passieren kann.
So wie auch das Rentensystem in den nächsten 20 Jahren in Deutschland zusammenbrechen wird.
Jetzt stellt sich die Frage, ob das Dublin Abkommen so, wie es ist, überhaupt noch tragbar ist?
Eigentlich sollte die Antwort klar sein. Es ist natürlich nicht so tragbar.
Ergo muss sich Europa nun zusammentun um eine gemeinsame Lösung zu generieren, aber die meisten Staaten verabschieden sich schon davon.



Rolk schrieb:


> Es gibt Vergewaltigungen in Erstaufnahmestellen. Es sind keine Einzelfälle. Angesichts der Überbelegung der Einrichtungen ist man nicht in der Lage Frauen angemessen zu schützen und keine Aussichten auf Besserung. Sehr rechte Forderungen sind das.



Natürlich gibt es die. Kriminelle gibt es überall -- denk an die 5% Schwachmaten einer Population, die es immer gibt.
Dazu kommt die Gelegenheit. Wenn Menschen so dicht zusammenleben, passiert sowas. Frag mal bei der Bundeswehr nach, wie viele Fälle von sexueller Gewalt gegen Frauen es dort gibt -- sofern überhaupt jemand dazu eine Statistik hat, die nicht geschönt ist. Und beim Bund sind ausschließlich Deutsche Staatsbürger, oder?


----------



## Verminaard (27. Januar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Du schreibst wieder einen Schwachsinn zusammen das es nicht mehr feierlich ist. Inhalt des Briefes: Es gibt Vergewaltigungen in Erstaufnahmestellen. Es sind keine Einzelfälle. Angesichts der Überbelegung der Einrichtungen ist man nicht in der Lage Frauen angemessen zu schützen und keine Aussichten auf Besserung. Sehr rechte Forderungen sind das.



Irgendwer hatte schon mal bestaetigt das es Einzelfaelle sind, als ich hier nochmal fragte!

Wieso gibt es ueberhaupt diese Uebergriffe?
Doch keine traumatisierten, von Gewalt gebeutelten, gerade mit dem Leben davongekommene Leute?
Was ist diesmal die Entschuldigung und Relativierung?

Dafuer gibt es Keine!
Selbst wenn man auf engstem Raum ausharren muss, ohne genau zu wissen was mit einem passiert und die Zustaende nicht wirklich gut sind.
Sollte diese Situation noch immer besser sein, als das vor dem man gefluechtet ist. Naja sollte man annehmen.
Da muss es doch jedem Einzelnen klar sein, das alle die in solchen Einrichtungen sind im gleichen Boot sitzen, das man dort nicht wegen jeden Furz streiten kann, das man Minderheiten nicht unterdruecken darf und Frauen und Kinder ein absolutes Tabu sind.


Ich bin mal gespannt wie dieses neue Abschiebungsgesetz wirklich wird oder ob es nur zur Beruhigung der Massen verabschiedet wird, wohlwissend das es eh nicht umgesezt werden kann.
Es muss Jeder der solche Uebergriffe begeht weg, Ausnahmslos! Freunde/Verwandte/Bekannte die solche Taeter schuetzen und versuchen solche Straftaten zu verschleiern, muessen die gleichen Konsequenzen tragen.
Sollten sich Heimatlaender weigern solche Leute zurueckzunehmen, Foerderungen und Hilfen streichen.
Die Verbrecher solange in Gefaegnisse stecken.

*Threshold*, mir ist klar was das Dublinabkommen ist. Nur das Merkel nach der Fluechtlingsmaedchenstreichelaktion im TV mal eben das Abkommen ohne Absprache mit den anderen EU Staaten und dem OK der deutschen Bevoelkerung im Alleingang ausgesetzt hat.
Wurde zwar wieder in Kraft gesetzt, aber da wars zu spaet.

Im Grunde muessen die EU-Staaten die EU-Aussengrenzen schuetzen. Ist denke ich vertraglich geregelt.
Aber was dabei rauskommt, wenn es jemand versucht, hat man gesehen. Wird als Nazi abgestempelt, anstatt das dem Land finanziell oder mit Arbeitskraft geholfen wird. Ungarn bzw Orban ist hier angesprochen, falls das nicht eindeutig genug war.
Wie haette man sonst die illegalen Ueberquerungen stoppen sollen? Gewalt waer eine Moeglichkeit gewesen, aber wenn schon Zaeune aufstellen solch eine Empoerung ausloesen, will ich gar nicht wissen was Warnschuesse gegeben haette. Sofortigen Ausschluss aus der EU und Besatzung durch ein demokratisches Land ala USA?!

Nur jetzt ist es zu spaet. Ich glaube nicht das man mit "normalen" Mitteln Herr der Lage wird.
Radikale Mittel will keiner, vielleicht auch nur noch nicht.


----------



## Threshold (27. Januar 2016)

Wieso sollte man sexuelle Gewalt entschuldigen oder billigen?
Mir egal, ob jemand eine schwere Kindheit hatte oder das Boot im Mittelmeer voll war, sowas entschuldigt nichts.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Januar 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Aber um ehrlich zu sein sehe ich momentan auch eher schwierige Zeiten auf uns zu kommen. Wenn sich bestimmte Staaten weiter weigern, ihren Anteil an Flüchtlingen aufzunehmen, und die anderen Staaten irgendwann kollabieren, kann das nicht gut für Europa sein. Und irgendwie bezweifle ich, dass die Betonköpfe in den betreffenden Ländern irgendwann einem Kompromiss für eine gleichmäßige Verteilung zustimmen werden.
> Die Hoffnung, dass man endlich mal die Ursachen angeht, anstatt wieder an den Symptomen herumzudoktern, habe ich mittlerweile fast aufgegeben.



Das ist keine Frage von Betonköpfen, sondern von Nationalismus (yeah, wir sind wieder beim Thema!). In ganz Europa sind seit 10 Jahren Kräfte auf dem Vormarsch, die vor allem ihr Land hochhalten. Wirklich an Europa interessierte Kräfte haben seit 20 Jahren keine ernsthafte Chance mehr. Das Ergebnis sind EU-Gremien, in denen jeder nur auf seinen eigenen Vorteil bedacht ist und da dass immer ein Nachteil für andere ist, kann nichts bei rüberkommen. Einzig das Europaparalament finden sich noch ein paar kleinere Fraktionen, die an der europäischen Idee arbeiten wollen, aber zum einen machen die großen nicht mit (Konservative und Sozialdemokraten stellen ja Altlasten zur EU-Wahl, keine EU-interessierten Politiker) und zum anderen hat das Parlament eh nichts zu melden (wäre ja noch toller, wenn es oberhalb der lobbydominierten Nationalparlamente noch eine demokratische Instanz gäbe...)

Das schreckliche ist, dass die bescheuerten Wähler auf diese Situation mit einer weiteren Verschärfung und nochmehr Nationalismus reagieren. Schwierige Zeiten für Europa? Derzeit ist die Idee am scheitern. Aber das liegt nicht an den Flüchtlingen, sondern an den EU-Bürgern. Bzw. eben nicht-Bürgern...




Woohoo schrieb:


> Und neben der Balkanroute darf man die übliche Mittelmeerroute nicht vergessen. Die Grenze müsste man mit Militär dank des Meeres doch besser schließen können wenn man das wollte.



Wenn man auf den Versuch der Einwanderung bzw. den Versuch, Asyl zu beantragen, die Todesstrafe verhängen und ohne richterlichen Beschluss vollstrecken möchte, dann sind Seegrenzen einfacher zu sichern, ja. Flüchtlinge im Wasser bzw. deren Boote sind noch hilfloser gegenüber Waffeneinsatz, als Flüchtlinge an Land wo es ggf. Deckung gibt und einige saufen sogar von ganz alleine ab.
Wenn man Flüchtlinge aber nicht einfach niedermetzeln möchte (und bis auf weiteres) stehen in Europa die Menschenrechte noch in den Verfassungen), dann sind Seegrenzen aber problematischer. Zwischen griechischen Insteln und der Türkei bzw. zwischen Italien und Nordafrika kann man eben keinen Zaun ziehen und die Leute davor sitzen lassen, in der (kleinen) Hoffnung, dass sie jemand von der anderen Seite her versorgt.




Two-Face schrieb:


> *tief lufthol und gähn*
> Worte eines Wiederangemeldeten, der laut Forenregeln eigentlich mit einem Permban versehen werden sollte^^
> Hast Glück, dass ruyven hier nur noch spärlich aktiv und kein Moderator mehr ist, der hätte dich schon längst der Administration gemeldet.
> Vor der kannst du dich dann frisch machen.



Manchmal bin ich froh, dass in solche Threads nach Lust und Laune reingucken kann, ohne mich erstmal um jeden Klienten kümmern zu müssen, der denkt Regeln sind nur für andere da 
(welches Verhalten wird nochmal den Flüchtlingen vorgeworfen? )

Aber melden kann übrigens jeder, da muss niemand warten bis ich unten links auf das Dreieck klicke.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Vorsicht was ihr im Supermarkt kauft, sofern ihr kein arisches Aussehn habt, es könnte dazu führen das ihr zum Terrorverdächtigen werdet.
> Grade gelsen:
> 
> Quelle: "Bild": KÃ¶lner Polizei sucht TerrorverdÃ¤chtigen



Das man in Super- und Baumärkten potentiell explosives Material bekommt, ist kein Geheimnis. Gab schon genug Putzfrauen, die durch mischen der falschen Chemikalien das ganze Haus weggeputzt haben...
Aber traurig ist in der Tat, dass es vom Aussehen das Käufers abhängt, ob Verdacht geschöpft wird. Solange man blass und blond ist kann man also Bomben bauen wie man will 




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn ich das lese, werde ich sauer:
> Griechenland droht Schengen-Rauswurf
> 
> Das Problem auf Griechenland zu schieben ist einfach zu einfach. Hilfe anzubieten und tausende deutsche, Französische und andere Grenzschützer nach Griechenland zu senden wäre ein Weg, aber einfach mit dem Finger zu zeigen ist alles andere als gut. Oder es ist der Anfang vom Ausstieg für Griechenland. Immer hin hat sich Griechenland mit bewußt gefälschten Daten eingeschlichen. Das finde ich immer noch alles andere als gut....



Das total bescheuerte ist auch noch, dass Griechenlands Schengen-Mitgliedschaft rein gar nichts mit der Situation zu tun hat. Griechenland ist sogar einer der wenigen Staaten, die kaum vom Schengenraum profitieren dürften (alle Warenlieferungen kommen entweder per Schiff/Flugzeug wo leicht bzw. aus Sicherheitsgründen sowieso kontrolliert wird oder aber aus nicht-Schengenländern), umgekehrt verlassen quasi alle aus Griechenland kommenden Flüchtlinge den Schengenraum wieder. Griechenland da rauszuschmeißen würde überhaupt nichts ändern, dass anti-EU-sinnlos-Aktionismus per exellence... 




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wohl nicht nur in Deutschland.



. Nö, das Phänomen ist in der Tat viel, viel, viel weiter verbreitet. Geradezu global allgemeingültig.




Rolk schrieb:


> Du schreibst wieder einen Schwachsinn zusammen das es nicht mehr feierlich ist.



Welch wundervolle Argumentation. Bitte entschudlige, dass ich nicht auf alle Details gesondert eingehe, sondern einfach pauschal widerspreche.



> Inhalt des Briefes: Es gibt Vergewaltigungen in Erstaufnahmestellen. Es sind keine Einzelfälle. Angesichts der Überbelegung der Einrichtungen ist man nicht in der Lage Frauen angemessen zu schützen und keine Aussichten auf Besserung. Sehr rechte Forderungen sind das.



Es ist genau der gleiche diffus-hetzerische Scheiß, den die neurechte en masse verbreitet. Wir haben in Deutschland rund 9 Vergewaltigungen pro Jahr und 1000 Einwohner, selbst wenn man nicht gezielt Menschen anguckt die außerhalb der Gesellschaft stehen und zu hunderten auf wenigen Quadratmetern zusammengepfercht leben. Und da gibt es doch tatsächlich unter 100.000 mehrer als einen einzelnen Fall von Vergewaltigungen?
Was für Engelsbilder wurden mit dieser Feststellung wohl zerschmettert...

Wer sachlich argumentieren will, soll konkrete Zahlen auf den Tisch legen: Wie viele überführte Vergewaltiger gibt es wo? Welche Maßnahmen müssen und können dagegen durchgeführt werden?
Macht der offene Brief aber, soweit ich ihn in Erinnerung habe nicht. Als wohlwollendes Ziel könnte man noch betrachten, dass er Fortschritte in der miserablen Lagersituation fordert - komisch aber, dass er als einziger von duztenden von Quellen, die da seit Monaten Besserung einfordern, dass ganze mit dem Schock-Schlagwort Vergewaltigung garniert. Wer mit diffusen Allgemeinplätzen Ängste schürt, braucht sich dann nicht zu wundern, wenn er im Kreise der Ängste-durch-diffuse-Allgemeinplätze-Schürer landet.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Also meinst du, dass Höcke mit seiner Einschätzung einen Zufallstreffer gelandet hat?



Ich wüsste nicht, wo Höcke irgend einen Treffer gelandet hat (außer bei Leuten, die Youtube als Bildungsmedium betrachten) und eine sachliche Einschätzung irgend einer Lage habe ich von ihm auch noch nicht gehört. (nicht dass ich mir alles anhören würde, was er von sich gibt. An der Stelle also Entschuldigung, wenn ich gerade an der Stelle eine Lücke habe - aber ich hab kein Internet neben dem Klo und kann somit nicht gleichzeitig kotzen und Höcke gucken)




Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich bin mal gespannt wie dieses neue Abschiebungsgesetz wirklich wird oder ob es nur zur Beruhigung der Massen verabschiedet wird, wohlwissend das es eh nicht umgesezt werden kann.



Die vorgeschlagenen Verschärfungen sind in meinen Augen reiner Populismus. Schon heute verlieren nenneswert straffällig gewordene Flüchtlinge ihren Aufenthaltsstatus. Das große Abschiebehemnis ist nicht in Deutschland, sondern im Ausland:
Man kann nirgendwo hin abschieben. Entweder aus Sicherheitsgründen oder weil die Herkunft der Menschen unklar ist. Was wir also brauchen sind weniger Diktatoren, weniger Krieg und mehr Nachforschungen in Einzelfällen. Was Merkel liefert ist mehr Unterstützung fragwürdiger Herrscher, mehr Waffen und mehr Pauschalaburteilungen.


----------



## Woohoo (27. Januar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn man auf den Versuch der Einwanderung bzw. den Versuch, Asyl zu beantragen, die Todesstrafe verhängen und ohne richterlichen Beschluss vollstrecken möchte, dann sind Seegrenzen einfacher zu sichern, ja. Flüchtlinge im Wasser bzw. deren Boote sind noch hilfloser gegenüber Waffeneinsatz, als Flüchtlinge an Land wo es ggf. Deckung gibt und einige saufen sogar von ganz alleine ab.
> Wenn man Flüchtlinge aber nicht einfach niedermetzeln möchte (und bis auf weiteres) stehen in Europa die Menschenrechte noch in den Verfassungen), dann sind Seegrenzen aber problematischer. Zwischen griechischen Insteln und der Türkei bzw. zwischen Italien und Nordafrika kann man eben keinen Zaun ziehen und die Leute davor sitzen lassen, in der (kleinen) Hoffnung, dass sie jemand von der anderen Seite her versorgt.



Über Wasser kommen Sie auch in kleineren handlicheren Portionen und man könnte Sie besser aufgreifen und zurückschicken. Dafür braucht es aber einen massiven Marineeinsatz mit Grenzüberwachung mit Drohnen etc.. Nach einiger Zeit wird man dann erkennen, dass eine Flucht über das Wasser keine Aussicht auf Erfolg hat, während man zurzeit glaubt einmal in Europa angekommen wird man nicht mehr so leicht zurückgeschickt.

Natürlich müssen zeitgleich weitere Maßnahmen getroffen werden. Asylaufnahmestellen in Afrika, ehrliche Wirtschaftshilfe usw.. Anschließend wird mit einem Punktesystem o.ä. die Anträge bearbeitet. Daraufhin werden die Leute, bei einem positiven Antrag, kontrolliert abgeholt.
Das Problem der schwierigen Rückführung entfällt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Januar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht, wo Höcke irgend einen Treffer gelandet hat (außer bei  Leuten, die Youtube als Bildungsmedium betrachten) und eine sachliche  Einschätzung irgend einer Lage habe ich von ihm auch noch nicht gehört.  (nicht dass ich mir alles anhören würde, was er von sich gibt. An der  Stelle also Entschuldigung, wenn ich gerade an der Stelle eine Lücke  habe - aber ich hab kein Internet neben dem Klo und kann somit nicht  gleichzeitig kotzen und Höcke gucken)



Es geht darum, ob  Angst ein guter Ratgeber sein kann oder nicht. Du hast das negiert ( für  komplexe Situationen und Entscheidungen in unserer modernen Welt  nicht). AFD, PEGIDA & Co (Threadthema) bekommen Zulauf von  verängstigten Bürgern (Überfremdungsangst, Angst vor Flüchtlingen usw.).  Nun hat Höcke (namhafter AFD-Politiker) schon einige Zeit  vor den Übergriffen in Köln vor sexueller Gewalt von Flüchtlingen  gewarnt (wie das verlinkte Youtube-Video beweist). Deswegen meine Frage  an dich, ob das nun ein Zufallstreffer von ihm war oder ob Angst  manchmal doch ein guter Ratgeber sein kann?

Auch dir dürfte aufgefallen sein, dass AFD, PEGIDA & Co seit den Übergriffen in Köln sagen: "Seht ihr, wir hatten recht." Und das ist eben das, was mich interessiert. Die Frage, inwieweit die denn nun Recht haben. Ihre Angst scheint nach den besagten Übergriffen von Köln ja teilweise berechtigt gewesen zu sein. Ich persönlich bin nämlich an der Wahrheit interessiert und nicht daran, eine liberale Ideologie  aufrecht zu erhalten. Was ist, wenn Orban Recht hat? Was ist, wenn die östeuropäischen Staaten, die sich einer Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen vehement verweigern, gar nicht an einer Art kultureller Xenophobie leiden, sondern wenn wir es sind, die an etwas leiden, nämlich an einer grenzenlos naiven Liberalität? 

Nur ein paar Gedanken zur Abendstunde.


----------



## SyrionX (28. Januar 2016)

Ich lebe zwar nicht in Deutschland, aber über die Medien kriegt man so einiges mit was AfD, Pegida & Co angeht.  Nur weil jemand Recht behalten hat, ist er noch lange nicht im Recht mit anderen Dingen die er so von sich gibt. Es ist natürlich keine schöne Sache, wenn Menschen egal welcher Vergangenheit, Religion oder Herkunft ein Verbrechen begehn. Nicht umsonst ist Justitia blind (gut erst seitn 15Jh) sie soll unparteilich urteilen und dass sollte die Justiz auch, egal ob Deutscher oder was auch immer, wer ein Verbrechen begeht, hat sein Recht verwirkt in der Gesellschaft und muss seine Strafe absitzen. Im Falle eines Zuwanderes, hat er somit sein Recht auf Asyl bzw Bleiberecht verwirkt. Er hatte seine Möglichkeit, sich zu integrieren, sich anzupassen. 

In so einem Fall sollte man nicht darüber disskutieren woher der Täter kam, sondern was er getan hat und wie mit ihm verfahren wird. Jegliches Verbrechen gegen einen anderen Menschen ist verwerflich. Natürlich ist dies hier alles meine persönliche Meinung und spiegelt nicht die Allgemeintheit.

Wollte auch mal meinen "Senf" dazugeben.


----------



## der-sack88 (28. Januar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist keine Frage von Betonköpfen, sondern von Nationalismus (yeah, wir sind wieder beim Thema!). In ganz Europa sind seit 10 Jahren Kräfte auf dem Vormarsch, die vor allem ihr Land hochhalten. Wirklich an Europa interessierte Kräfte haben seit 20 Jahren keine ernsthafte Chance mehr. Das Ergebnis sind EU-Gremien, in denen jeder nur auf seinen eigenen Vorteil bedacht ist und da dass immer ein Nachteil für andere ist, kann nichts bei rüberkommen. Einzig das Europaparalament finden sich noch ein paar kleinere Fraktionen, die an der europäischen Idee arbeiten wollen, aber zum einen machen die großen nicht mit (Konservative und Sozialdemokraten stellen ja Altlasten zur EU-Wahl, keine EU-interessierten Politiker) und zum anderen hat das Parlament eh nichts zu melden (wäre ja noch toller, wenn es oberhalb der lobbydominierten Nationalparlamente noch eine demokratische Instanz gäbe...)
> 
> Das schreckliche ist, dass die bescheuerten Wähler auf diese Situation mit einer weiteren Verschärfung und nochmehr Nationalismus reagieren. Schwierige Zeiten für Europa? Derzeit ist die Idee am scheitern. Aber das liegt nicht an den Flüchtlingen, sondern an den EU-Bürgern. Bzw. eben nicht-Bürgern...




Stimmt schon.
Und die Schnittmenge der Nationalisten, die an dem mMn veralteten Nationalstaat hängen, und den Betonköpfen, die eine vernünftige Lösung für Flüchtlinge und EU-Staaten blockieren, dürfte ziemlich groß sein.
Wie vor dem ersten Weltkrieg, da war der Mord an Franz Ferdinand ja auch "nur" Auslöser, die Grundlage wurde davor geschaffen. Jetzt sind eventuell die Flüchtlinge Franz Ferdinand und bringen das Fass zum überlaufen.




Split99999 schrieb:


> Es geht darum, ob  Angst ein guter Ratgeber sein kann oder nicht. Du hast das negiert ( für  komplexe Situationen und Entscheidungen in unserer modernen Welt  nicht). AFD, PEGIDA & Co (Threadthema) bekommen Zulauf von  verängstigten Bürgern (Überfremdungsangst, Angst vor Flüchtlingen usw.).  Nun hat Höcke (namhafter AFD-Politiker) schon einige Zeit  vor den Übergriffen in Köln vor sexueller Gewalt von Flüchtlingen  gewarnt (wie das verlinkte Youtube-Video beweist). Deswegen meine Frage  an dich, ob das nun ein Zufallstreffer von ihm war oder ob Angst  manchmal doch ein guter Ratgeber sein kann?
> 
> Auch dir dürfte aufgefallen sein, dass AFD, PEGIDA & Co seit den Übergriffen in Köln sagen: "Seht ihr, wir hatten recht." Und das ist eben das, was mich interessiert. Die Frage, inwieweit die denn nun Recht haben. Ihre Angst scheint nach den besagten Übergriffen von Köln ja teilweise berechtigt gewesen zu sein. Ich persönlich bin nämlich an der Wahrheit interessiert und nicht daran, eine liberale Ideologie  aufrecht zu erhalten. Was ist, wenn Orban Recht hat? Was ist, wenn die östeuropäischen Staaten, die sich einer Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen vehement verweigern, gar nicht an einer Art kultureller Xenophobie leiden, sondern wenn wir es sind, die an etwas leiden, nämlich an einer grenzenlos naiven Liberalität?
> 
> Nur ein paar Gedanken zur Abendstunde.




Wenn man tagtäglich den Untergang der Menschheit predigt, nur weil Deutschland (ausnahmsweise?) mal die Fahne der Menschlichkeit hochhält, wird man in manchen Punkten sicher richtig liegen. Wenn man dann gleichzeitig noch die gleichen Taten bei Deutschen herunterspielt findet man genug Dumme, die sich davon anstacheln lassen. Wenn in Deutschland Flüchtlinge Frauen belästigen ist das ein Skandal, wenn ein deutscher Bundesligaprofi in der Türkei Frauen belästigt teils eine Randnotiz, teils wird es sogar in der Kommentaren für lustig befunden (auch wenn der Profi natürlich sofort freigestellt wurde). Natürlich haben die Taten in Köln vor allem quantitativ eine ganz andere Dimension, und zu entschuldigen gibts da auch nichts, nur wird bei entsprechender Beweislage ja auch gehandelt und abgeschoben.
Was wären denn die Alternativen? Es gibt keine, die nicht, teils in mehreren Punkten, gegen Genfer Flüchtlingskonvention, Europäische Menschenrechtskonvention usw. verstößt. Gerade im historischen Kontext wundere ich mich schon über manche, die hier fordern, die Grenzen dicht zu machen. Weshalb wurden die entsprechend Grundsätze überhaupt aufgestellt? Weil wir damals ganz viel Mist gebaut haben und man auf Katastrophen wie die Weltkriege und vor allem den Holocaust angemessen reagieren wollte. Das Asylgesuch der Familie Frank wurde damals abgelehnt, die Folgen kennt jedes Kind. Und hatten wir hier nicht irgendwann schon mal geschlossene Grenzen? Kann mich da ganz dunkel an eine Mauer erinnern... damals wurden die Leute erschossen, weil sie über die Mauer wollten. Heute werden die Menschen erschossen, wenn sie sich von den Zäunen abschrecken lassen oder umkehren, um in ihr Land zurückzukehren.
Was mich an der ganzen Geschichte stört ist diese ganze Simplifizierung. Das ganze ist ein unfassbar komplexes Thema, und die Rechten reduzieren es auf "Grenzen zu, Augen zu, Ohren zu, ignorieren". Dann wird Merkel schon mal mit Hitler gleichgestellt oder von offizieller AfD-Seite mit Eichmann usw. verglichen (Storch). Ist ja auch fast dasselbe, Hunderttausende Leben retten und Millionen vergasen, da einen Unterschied zu suchen ist doch spitzfindig...
Irgendwann sind wir soweit, dass der aktuelle Naziterror als Widerstand gegen die "Diktatur" des vom Volk gewählten Bundestages (muss man sich mal auf der Zunge zergehen lassen...) geduldet wird, und spätestens dann haben wir wieder Weimarer Verhältnisse. Auf der Straße kämpfen Linke gegen Rechte und alle gegen den Staat (aus unterschiedlichen Gründen natürlich), politische Morde sind an der Tagesordnung und die gemäßigten Kräfte lassen sich vom dumpfen, aber lauten Nazipack verdrängen.


----------



## Threshold (28. Januar 2016)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Es geht darum, ob  Angst ein guter Ratgeber sein kann oder nicht. Du hast das negiert ( für  komplexe Situationen und Entscheidungen in unserer modernen Welt  nicht). AFD, PEGIDA & Co (Threadthema) bekommen Zulauf von  verängstigten Bürgern (Überfremdungsangst, Angst vor Flüchtlingen usw.).  Nun hat Höcke (namhafter AFD-Politiker) schon einige Zeit  vor den Übergriffen in Köln vor sexueller Gewalt von Flüchtlingen  gewarnt (wie das verlinkte Youtube-Video beweist). Deswegen meine Frage  an dich, ob das nun ein Zufallstreffer von ihm war oder ob Angst  manchmal doch ein guter Ratgeber sein kann?



Jeder, mit einer kaputten Glaskugel, kann sowas vorhersagen.
Ich kann vorhersagen, dass dort mehr geklaut wird, wo mehr Menschen zusammen kommen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Januar 2016)

Wenn die Übergriffe in Köln so trivial waren, dass sie jeder hätte  vorhersagen können, warum hats dann keiner gemacht? Höcke wurde bei  Jauch für seine Feststellung angegriffen und es wurde ihm  widersprochen, da ja angeblich keine Belege vorhanden seien. Und  apropos Diebstahl: Es ist ja jüngst publik geworden, dass der Polizei  nordafrikanische Diebesbanden schon lange bekannt waren. Aber die großen  Probleme für die deutsche Bevölkerung, die damit einhergingen, wurden  lange Zeit auch von der Politik verheimlicht und kriminelle Asylanten  geschützt. Damit wollte man erreichen, dass der Bundesbürger keine Angst  vor Flüchtlingen entwickelt. 

Steht alles hier:   Razzia in Düsseldorf: Polizei geht gegen nordafrikanische Kriminelle vor - DIE WELT

Ähnliches  gilt auch für Schweden. Dort steht die Polizei unter einer  Geheimhaltungspflicht, wenn es um kriminelle Asylanten geht. Das geht  sogar soweit, dass massenhaft sexuelle Übergriffe auf einem Rockfestival  vertuscht worden sind, weil es sich bei den Tatverdächtigen überwiegend um  Asylanten handelt. Auch hier sollte die Angst der Bürger gedrosselt werden.

->  Schweden: Polizei verheimlicht Informationen zu Flüchtlingskriminalität - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und    als wäre das nicht schlimm genug,  hat man sich sowohl in Deutschland  als auch in Schweden dazu entschlossen, das Land für unzählige, ja im  Falle Deutschlands für Millionen weitere  Asylsuchende offen zu lassen. Und du willst mir erzählen, dass die Angst  vieler Bürger nach wie vor nicht berechtigt sei? Das kann ich nicht so ganz glauben.


----------



## Threshold (28. Januar 2016)

Weil du sowas überall haben kannst.
Von allen und jedem.
Schau dir die wöchentlichen Fußballveranstaltungen an.
DA braucht es keinen Propheten um vorhersagen zu können, dass es Ärger geben kann.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Januar 2016)

Dein Statement jetzt erinnert mich an einen Witz: 

"Herr Bademeister, Herr Bademeister, da zerfleischt ein Hai ein Kind!" 
"Jaja, das machen die..."


----------



## Threshold (28. Januar 2016)

Wieso?
Sexuelle Übergriffe sind nicht an Orten gebunden, die kommen überall vor.
Gewalt kommt auch überall vor, die ist nicht an bestimmte Personengruppen gebunden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2016)

Da wird noch einiges auf uns zu kommen, die Suppe ist ja noch nicht mal richtig am kochen.


----------



## Verminaard (28. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man sexuelle Gewalt entschuldigen oder billigen?
> Mir egal, ob jemand eine schwere Kindheit hatte oder das Boot im Mittelmeer voll war, sowas entschuldigt nichts.






Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso?
> Sexuelle Übergriffe sind nicht an Orten gebunden, die kommen überall vor.
> Gewalt kommt auch überall vor, die ist nicht an bestimmte Personengruppen gebunden.



Ja wie jetzt?
Doch Relativieren?

Ich hab noch kein Fussballspiel erlebt wo massenhaft geklaut und Frauen genoetigt und vergewaltigt wurden.
In Koeln, Hamburg, Stuttgart, Bielefeld, Paderborn, und anderen Staedten ist das zu Silvester passiert. Mittlerweilen aus Koeln alleine 900+ Anzeigen.
Wer genau waren die Taeter? Jedermann? Johann Huber? Peter Meier? Michael Schmidt?
Komm mir jetzt nicht: das kann man nicht wirklich ermitteln.

Natuerlich ist es falsch alle Fluechtlinge in einen Topf zu werfen. Nicht jeder ist kriminell.
Fakt ist aber das die Straftaten sprunghaft angestiegen sind. Quellen? Lies einfach taeglich querbeet.
Die Taktik der Regierung tut ihr Uebriges dazu. Die wissen genau was passiert wenn man in kurzer Zeit soviel Menschen aus anderen Kulturkreisen nach Deutschland holt.
Die wissen auch wie die Menschen dort erzogen sind, welche Werte die haben. Oder glaubt einer wirklich das die wirklichen Zahlen von Straftaten umsonst unter Verschluss gehalten werden?
Wieso ist nicht alles irgendwo frei einsehbahr? Wieso sind Supermaerkte angehalten Ladendiebstaehle gar nicht erst zu melden sondern nur den Schaden?
Wieso bekommt man von der Presse nur scheibchenweise alles Relevante mitgeteilt?

Wenn das wirklich Alles so harmlos waere und nur ein geringer Teil der Fluechtlinge kriminelle Energie haette, waeren all diese Maßnahmen doch total ueberfluesig.
Dem Durchschnittsdeutschen wird doch sowieso staendig die ewige Schuld ins Gewissen geredet.
Angst das durch die Wahrheit die Rechten mehr Zulauf bekommen? Braucht man doch nicht, wenn sowieso alles nicht so schlimm ist, und hauptsaechlich traumatisierte Menschen zu uns kommen die gerade mal mit dem Leben davongekommen sind und unendlich dankbar sind und nie irgendwelche Straftaten begehen wuerden.

Was soll man denn nun glauben?

Ist doch eine riesengroße Verarsche. Ich wuerde nur gerne den Grund von der Merkel wissen, warum sie so gehandelt hat. 
Zum Einen gibts doch Erfahrungswerte im eigenen Land. Zum Anderen braucht man nur bisschen weiter noerdlich schauen, nach Schweden. Dort waren Probleme auch im September schon bekannt.
Bei all den Beratern die eine Regierungschefin hat, kann mir keiner erzaehlen das die nicht wusste was da auf uns zukommt.
Also warum hat sie so gehandelt? Steckt da doch sehr viel mehr dahinter?!


----------



## Gripschi (28. Januar 2016)

Sobald die Gesundheitskarte kommt wird es sich nochmal zuspitzen das ganze mmn.

Jetzt sind schon teils 40% Asylbewerber bei den Ärzten. Man wartet so schon Stunden.

Im KH bei uns gab es Fälle von Flöhen auf der Gyn bei denen, die weigerten sich die Haare zu waschen! Geht es noch!?!

Und das ganze kurz vor der Geburt.

Das ganze drumherum kommt noch: Kein Fetzten Deutsch, Schwestern haben sich um sie zu kümmern, ist ja richtig, aber wie?

Oft liegen da die Männer im Bett und Frauen sitzen auf den Stühlen. Eine Schwester sagte da mal was, am Ende hatte sie ne Verwarnung.


Ja da kommt noch einiges auf uns zu! Aber wir schaffen das! Nicht?


----------



## Threshold (28. Januar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ja wie jetzt?
> Doch Relativieren?



Noch mal für dich, anscheidend verstehst du das nicht.
Sexuelle Gewalt gegen Frauen, Männer, Kinder, Tiere sind kriminell und werden entsprechend dem Rechtsstaat verfolgt.
Wer sie begeht, wo sie begangen werden, hat darauf keinen Einfluss. Täter werden ermittelt, angeklagt und verurteil, sofern sie im Sinne des Rechtsstaates schuldig sind.

Das gleich gilt für Gewalt an sich. Egal ob bei der Fußballgroßveranstaltung oder im Garten der Nachbarn. Auch das wird gemäß dem Rechtsstaat verfolgt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. Januar 2016)

> Ja da kommt noch einiges auf uns zu! Aber wir schaffen das! Nicht?


Wäre ja wünschenswert nur sind die Erfolge gegen die die ganzen unerwünschten Gruppierungen verpufft durch das Verhalten der Regierung. Das wird wohl wieder einen langen Anlauf erfordern um wieder den Schwung rein zubringen.


----------



## Verminaard (28. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Noch mal für dich, anscheidend verstehst du das nicht.
> Sexuelle Gewalt gegen Frauen, Männer, Kinder, Tiere sind kriminell und werden entsprechend dem Rechtsstaat verfolgt.
> Wer sie begeht, wo sie begangen werden, hat darauf keinen Einfluss. Täter werden ermittelt, angeklagt und verurteil, sofern sie im Sinne des Rechtsstaates schuldig sind.
> 
> Das gleich gilt für Gewalt an sich. Egal ob bei der Fußballgroßveranstaltung oder im Garten der Nachbarn. Auch das wird gemäß dem Rechtsstaat verfolgt.



Auch nochmal fuer dich: wird es eben nicht!
Im Optimalfall werden Taeter ermittelt und gemaeß des Rechtsstaates verurteilt.
Wie sieht die Lage bei den vermutlich auslaendischen Taetern aus?

Und dann liest man solche Sachen: FlÃ¼chtlingserlass Kiel â€“ Ladendiebstahl ohne Strafe / Nachrichten aus Kiel / Aktuelle Nachrichten Kiel / News - KN - Kieler Nachrichten

Split erzaehlt hier etwas und du faengst an zu relativieren. Das meinte ich vorhin.
Er fragt ob gewisse Aengste berechtigt sind. Ob Hoecke recht hatte mit seiner Aussage.
Darauf erwiderst du: ja wo viele Menschen zusammenkommen, passiert halt sowas.
Das ist stumpfes Relativieren und runterspielen.

Dann erzaehlt Split etwas von nordafrikanischen Diebesbanden und das die schon laenger bekannt sind, desweitern das Schweden auch Probleme hat.
Du kommst mit einem Fußballspiel um die Ecke.
Was soll das?


Man kann keine klare Aussage treffen, ob Fluechtlinge bzw Menschen aus dem afrikanischen Raum sehr viel mehr Straftaten in Deutschland begehen als es landesueblich der Durchschnitt ist, da man keine klaren Aussagen und Zahlen darueber hat.
Nur deutet Einiges genau darauf hin.
Schlussfolgerung: waere die Kriminalitaetsrate von dieser Menschengruppe aehnlich dem deutschen Schnitt, muesste man genau nichts verheimlichen. Dann gibts halt die, weis nicht ~5%? Kriminelle und gut ists.
Und ich glaube kaum das solche Erkentnisse dann den Rechten einen massiven Zulauf ermoeglichen wuerde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Januar 2016)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Ja da kommt noch einiges auf uns zu! Aber wir schaffen das! Nicht?


Wenn es so weiter geht und die menschenfeindlichen Kräfte gegen die Barmherzigkeit gewinnen, werden wir bald erleben, wie das große Schiffeversenken vor unseren Küsten gespielt wird. Wunderbar, oder? Genau das wollen doch die Pegida-Demonstranten, oder irre ich mich?

FlÃ¼chtlingskatastrophe - Deutsche Reeder fordern Hilfe - Politik - SÃ¼ddeutsche.de


----------



## JePe (28. Januar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Und dann liest man solche Sachen:



Wenn man(n) sie denn lesen wuerde. In dem Artikel ist die Rede davon, dass es noch keine behoerdliche Stellungnahme gaebe, diese aber fuer 14 Uhr angekuendigt sei. Den Inhalt dieser Stellungnahme haettest Du mit Minimalaufwand (etwas Scrollen plus ein Klick) auf der von Dir verlinkten Seite finden koennen: Klick. Ich beschraenke mein Zitat auf drei Saetze - den Rest kannst Du, Interesse vorausgesetzt, selbst nachlesen:

_Der Kieler Polizeichef Thomas Bauchrowitz wies vor der Presse Vorwuerfe zurueck, die Polizei wuerde Fluechtlinge bei einfachen Straftaten nicht strafrechtlich verfolgen. „Diese Behauptung entbehrt jeglicher Grundlage und ist falsch“, sagte er. „In jedem Einzelfall ist eine Strafanzeige erstattet worden.“_



Verminaard schrieb:


> Man kann keine klare Aussage treffen, ob Fluechtlinge bzw Menschen aus dem afrikanischen Raum sehr viel mehr Straftaten in Deutschland begehen als es landesueblich der Durchschnitt ist, da man keine klaren Aussagen und Zahlen darueber hat.



Stimmt. Deshalb sollte man davon auch solange Abstand nehmen, bis es belastbare Zahlen gibt.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Nur deutet Einiges genau darauf hin.



Mag sein. Das trifft dann aber weder eine Aussage darueber, wieviel hoeher der Anteil ist (bei 5,5% statt der von Dir postulierten 5% wuerde ich noch nicht von einer hysterierechtfertigenden Signifikanz sprechen) noch setzt es das rechtstaatliche Gebot der Unschuldsvermutung ausser Kraft?



Verminaard schrieb:


> Schlussfolgerung: waere die Kriminalitaetsrate von dieser Menschengruppe aehnlich dem deutschen Schnitt, muesste man genau nichts verheimlichen.



Falsch. Das etwas nicht veroeffentlicht wird bedeutet nicht notwendigerweise, dass es manipulativ verheimlicht wird - "die Polizei", der ja gerne unterstellt wird, zusammen mit "der Politik" Teil eines Schweigekartells zu sein, veroeffentlich sinnvollerweise nur solche Merkmale zu Tatverdaechtigen, die auch voraussichtlich bei der Aufklaerung hilfreich sein werden. Wozu genau koennte also der Hinweis "kam aus Marokko" bei einem Ladendieb nutze sein? Sollen Ladenbesitzer Passkontrollen einfuehren? Und falls Du doch darauf bestehen solltest - warum nur die Nationalitaet von Tatverdaechtigen? Warum nicht auch Groesse, Gewicht und den Schufa-Score? Wenn da alles dem "deutschen Schnitt" entspricht, muss man ja auch nichts davon verheimlichen.

P. S.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Also warum hat sie so gehandelt? Steckt da doch sehr viel mehr dahinter?!



Was genau soll das sein? Bitte, bitte. Ich kaue schon ganz ungeduldig an meinen Naegeln herum ...


----------



## Verminaard (28. Januar 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Was genau soll das sein? Bitte, bitte. Ich kaue schon ganz ungeduldig an meinen Naegeln herum ...



Schade, wollt mich schon ernsthaft mit deinen Aussagen beschaeftigen.

Wenn du keine Lust auf ernsthafte Diskussionen hast, lass es, schreib naechstes mal ne PN mit ner Beleidigung.


----------



## JePe (28. Januar 2016)

Ich habe Dich nicht beleidigt, sondern eine Frage gestellt. Und auch wenn es mir vor ihr gruselt, haette ich gerne eine Antwort darauf?


----------



## Woohoo (28. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn es so weiter geht und die menschenfeindlichen Kräfte gegen die Barmherzigkeit gewinnen, werden wir bald erleben, wie das große Schiffeversenken vor unseren Küsten gespielt wird. Wunderbar, oder? Genau das wollen doch die Pegida-Demonstranten, oder irre ich mich?
> 
> FlÃ¼chtlingskatastrophe - Deutsche Reeder fordern Hilfe - Politik - SÃ¼ddeutsche.de



Schauen wir uns doch mal die Geburtenrate und Bevölkerungsanzahl in Afrika an, wir können den Kontinent durch unkontrollierte Aufnahme nicht retten. Man muss die Boote daran hindern loszufahren und dafür sorgen, dass Asylanträge an Land gestellt werden können.
Alle Aufzunehmen ist reine Gesinnungsethik und wird die Lage für beide Seiten nicht verbessern.


----------



## Husalah (28. Januar 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Ich habe Dich nicht beleidigt, sondern eine Frage gestellt. Und auch wenn es mir vor ihr gruselt, haette ich gerne eine Antwort darauf?



Sein Gegenüber durch Respektlosigkeit und Ironie als Debilen hinzustellen und sich das mit Pseudo Überlegenener Intelligenz  schön zu reden, erinnert mich schon sehr stark an Beleidigung auch wenn du meinst dem Vorwurf durch deine Wortwahl zu entgehen.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Januar 2016)

Die Kriminalitätsrate ist die eine Sache, die Anzahl ist aber zu 100% gestiegen.


----------



## JePe (28. Januar 2016)

Husalah schrieb:


> Sein Gegenüber durch Respektlosigkeit und Ironie als Debilen hinzustellen und sich das mit Pseudo Überlegenener Intelligenz  schön zu reden, erinnert mich schon sehr stark an Beleidigung auch wenn du meinst dem Vorwurf durch deine Wortwahl zu entgehen.



... stimmt, da hat so ein ASCII-Hering schon mehr Klasse. Verwechselst Du mich moeglicherweise mit jemandem, der sich auch nur im Geringsten fuer Dich interessiert?


----------



## der-sack88 (28. Januar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Schauen wir uns doch mal die Geburtenrate und Bevölkerungsanzahl in Afrika an, wir können den Kontinent durch unkontrollierte Aufnahme nicht retten. Man muss die Boote daran hindern loszufahren und dafür sorgen, dass Asylanträge an Land gestellt werden können.
> Alle Aufzunehmen ist reine Gesinnungsethik und wird die Lage für beide Seiten nicht verbessern.



Falsch. Einfach nur die Boote daran zu hindern, ablegen zu können, hilft uns in dieser Problematik null weiter. Wir müssen dafür sorgen, dass unsere Mitschuld an den Hungerkrisen in den afrikanischen Ländern möglichst gering oder am besten gar nicht vorhanden ist. Stand jetzt überfluten wir den Markt mit Lebensmittelabfällen, mit deren Preisen ein afrikanischer Bauer nicht mithalten kann. Die Folge ist eine drastische Steigung der Arbeitslosigkeit, zusammen mit dem erstarken der radikalen Kräfte. In Tunesien ist z.B. gerade eine Demokratie, die die Chance hatte, zum ersten Mal in Richtung westliche Standards zu gehen, am untergehen, weil durch die Arbeitslosigkeit immer mehr Leute den Extremisten folgen.
Wenn sich ein Land gegen den Import der Lebensmittelabfälle wehrt, wird es bestraft. Somit traut sich kein Land, Zölle zu erheben.
Dann wäre da die Entwicklungshilfe. Die ist seit Niebel eine Farce, weil sie primär für Profit in den entsprechenden deutschen Unternehmen sorgen soll. Was letztendlich in Afrika ankommt ist egal, Hauptsache wir profitieren.

Wie genau sich das ganze auswirkt kann man sicher schlecht sagen, aber wir hätten die Möglichkeit, den Lebensstandard einiger afrikanischer Länder spürbar zu heben. In dem wir die (Land-)Wirtschaft vor Ort nicht zerstören würden und bei der Entwicklungshilfe darauf achten würden, was vor Ort wirklich benötigt wird, hätten wir vielleicht wesentlich weniger Flüchtlinge aus Afrika. Blöd nur, dass einige wenige Geldsäcke dann auf das siebte Auto verzichten müssten...


----------



## Woohoo (28. Januar 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Falsch. Einfach nur die Boote daran zu hindern, ablegen zu können, hilft uns in dieser Problematik null weiter. Wir müssen dafür sorgen, dass unsere Mitschuld an den Hungerkrisen in den afrikanischen Ländern möglichst gering oder am ......



Stimmt, ein neuer ehrlicher Umgang mit den Staaten muss da natürlich mit einer starken Grenzbewachung einhergehen. Daran müssten sich alle beteiligen und freiwillig auf hohe Gewinne durch Ausbeutung verzichten. Habe ich hier in dem schnell voranschreitenden Thread auch schon geschrieben.


----------



## der-sack88 (28. Januar 2016)

Ok, dann ist ja gut. Habe hier ja auch nicht alles gelesen... wie bei der Verteilung der Flüchtlinge gilt: hier muss zusammen gearbeitet werden. Nur der Wille fehlt momentan.


----------



## Husalah (28. Januar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Stimmt, ein neuer ehrlicher Umgang mit den Staaten muss da natürlich mit einer starken Grenzbewachung einhergehen. Daran müssten sich alle beteiligen und freiwillig auf hohe Gewinne durch Ausbeutung verzichten. Habe ich hier in dem schnell voranschreitenden Thread auch schon geschrieben.



Deine stärkere Grenzüberwachung würde aber leider innerhalb kürzester Zeit für eine Ökonomie wie Deutschland die zum Großteil auf Exporte ausgelegt ist, innerhalb kürzester Zeit das Game Over bedeuten. 
Kannst ja mal den Menschen erklären warum sie für ihre Währung nichtsmehr an Waren erhalten, weil der gesamten Deutschen Wirtschaft das Vertrauen entzogen wird, weil sie nichtmehr Waren bereitstellen kann, weil die Rohstoffversorgung und die Hergestellten Produkte nurnoch im Bruchteil bereitgestellt werden können, weil man zwischen den extremen Warenstrom auf den wir angewiesen sind Asylanten vermutet. 

Sorry, aber mehr als Populistischen Mist kann ich herzlich wenig an der Argumentation erkennen. Andererseits können wir auch versuchen unsere Produkte an unsere Bevölkerung zu verschachern, von der ohnehin ein nicht zu vernachlässigbarer Teil im Moment durch Sozialleistungen über Wasser gehalten wird. 
Da kommen aber auch viele Komplexe Probleme zusammen, an denen am Ende sicherlich auch nur die crazy Asylanten schuld sind...


----------



## Woohoo (28. Januar 2016)

Husalah schrieb:


> Deine stärkere Grenzüberwachung würde aber leider innerhalb kürzester Zeit für eine Ökonomie wie Deutschland die zum Großteil auf Exporte ausgelegt ist, innerhalb kürzester Zeit das Game Over bedeuten.
> Kannst ja mal den Menschen erklären warum sie für ihre Währung nichtsmehr an Waren erhalten, weil der gesamten Deutschen Wirtschaft das Vertrauen entzogen wird, weil sie nichtmehr Waren bereitstellen kann, weil die Rohstoffversorgung und die Hergestellten Produkte nurnoch im Bruchteil bereitgestellt werden können, weil man zwischen den extremen Warenstrom auf den wir angewiesen sind Asylanten vermutet.
> 
> Sorry, aber mehr als Populistischen Mist kann ich herzlich wenig an der Argumentation erkennen. Andererseits können wir auch versuchen unsere Produkte an unsere Bevölkerung zu verschachern, von der ohnehin ein nicht zu vernachlässigbarer Teil im Moment durch Sozialleistungen über Wasser gehalten wird.
> Da kommen aber auch viele Komplexe Probleme zusammen, an denen am Ende sicherlich auch nur die crazy Asylanten schuld sind...


Ich weiß nicht ob ich dich richtig verstehe aber mit Grenze meinte ich nicht die Landesgrenze von Deutschland sondern die EU Grenze. Genauer gesagt das Mittelmeer. Von dort kommen solche Boote ganz ohne Waren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Husalah (28. Januar 2016)

Ich weiß nicht ob ich dich richtig verstehe, aber dir ist schon aufgefallen das selbst vor Merkels Worten mehrere Tausend jeden Tag hier ankamen und dafür auch keinerlei Lösungen gefunden wurden. Wir können natürlich auch einfach alle auf ihrem Weg hier wegballern, andererseits frag ich mich ob ich nicht lieber mit den Menschen auf den Booten zusammenleben will, statt Realitätsverweigerern wie dir, die nur auf Tolle Ideen kommen, solange sie sie nicht in der Realität umsetzen müssen.

Wünsche dir viel Spass die EU Grenzen zu "sichern"... Wenn uns die Kosten so einer Aktion nicht erschlagen, dann zumindest die Presse, weil wir im Gegensatz zu den Ländern deren Flüchtlingspolitik ihr so feiert, eben keine paar Tausend Kilometer Meer trennen. 
Ohne Mist ich frag mich echt ob ich noch  auf dem selben Planeten wie ihr lebe. Bei euch einfach Grenzen zumachen (die es nichtmal nach außen gibt) und das Problem ist gegessen...


----------



## Woohoo (28. Januar 2016)

Mein Vorschlag das es gleichzeitig möglich sein muss die Asylanträge in den Ländern (z.B. in Marokko usw.) selbst zu stellen hast du wohl überlesen. Zugleich dafür zu sorgen, dass keine Boote mehr losfahren rettet leben.
Von "wegballern" war nie die rede.

Das Problem bestand schon vor Merkel stimmt. Und die Menschen die hier ankommen vergammeln dann auf Lampedusa oder sonst wo. Dürfen nicht Arbeiten und werden dann nach Jahren abgeschoben. Dieses unangenehme Prozedere für alle Beteiligten könnte man sich somit ersparen.


----------



## Husalah (28. Januar 2016)

Dir ist offensichtlich nicht bewusst von welchen Menschenmassen du sprichst ...
Egal, hoffe du und deinesgleichen werden hier mal Regierungsfähig, bin auf die Zustände gespannt die ihr euch schaufelt. Immer dran denken, dem Wert dem man einem anderen Menschen zugesteht, ist in letzter Konsequenz auch immer der dem man sich selber zu fügen hat


----------



## Woohoo (29. Januar 2016)

Husalah schrieb:


> Dir ist offensichtlich nicht bewusst von welchen Menschenmassen du sprichst ...
> Egal, hoffe du und deinesgleichen werden hier mal Regierungsfähig, bin auf die Zustände gespannt die ihr euch schaufelt. Immer dran denken, dem Wert dem man einem anderen Menschen zugesteht, ist in letzter Konsequenz auch immer der dem man sich selber zu fügen hat



Gerade weil es sich um solche Menschemassen und wertvolle Menschenleben handelt muss dafür gesorgt werden, dass sie den beschwerlichen und oft tödlichen Weg über das Meer nicht mehr benutzen müssen. 



Woohoo schrieb:


> Dafür müssten Sie die ehrliche zeitlich begrenzte  Unterstützung der übrigen Länder bekommen. Mit der klaren Botschaft das  andere Länder nur eine exakt geregelte Anzahl an Menschen aufnehmen  werden.
> Dann müsste auch die Einmischung und Ausbeutung von allen Seiten aus  aufhören. Keine dreckigen Deals mehr z.B. mit Afrika, Warlords was auch  immer etc..



Meinesgleichen ? Was soll das für eine Keule sein , wenn du wüsstest wie links/mitte ich wähle würdest du dich wundern.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Januar 2016)

Husalah schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich dich richtig verstehe, aber dir ist schon aufgefallen das selbst vor Merkels Worten mehrere Tausend jeden Tag hier ankamen und dafür auch keinerlei Lösungen gefunden wurden.


Merkels Worte wurden überall gehört und so verstanden, dass jeder - auch der ohne wirklichen Asylanspruch - hier "willkommen" ist. Und das noch dick mit Selfie hinterher.
Hast du Merkel in 10 Jahren Amtszeit mal gesehen, wie sie mit einem deutschen Bundesbürger einen Selfie geschossen hat?


----------



## Husalah (29. Januar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Gerade weil es sich um solche Menschemassen und wertvolle Menschenleben handelt muss dafür gesorgt werden, dass sie den beschwerlichen und oft tödlichen Weg über das Meer nicht mehr benutzen müssen.



Lass bitte wenigstens auf Augenhöhe Argumentieren, wenn du ehrlich bist sind dir die "wertvollen Menschenleben" doch herzlich egal, sonst würdest du garnicht auf deine Gedankenspiele kommen die aus Angst entstehen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (29. Januar 2016)

Ja, mit LeFloid 

Wenn sie "Wir schaffen das" sagt, ist es falsch. 
Wäre "Liebe Bürger und Bürgerinnen, wir schaffen das nicht." eigentlich besser gewesen?

Sagt sie einem kleinem Mädchen, dass nicht alle hierbleiben können,ist es falsch. So wie jetzt ist es auch falsch.

Ich möchte derzeit nicht mit ihr tauschen.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Januar 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Ja, mit LeFloid


Hat sie das?
Ich weiß nur, dass sie auf seine schwammigen Fragen geantwortet hat, die sogar noch unterhalb dem Niveau von Will, Maischberger und Reinhold Beckmann früher lagen.


Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Wäre "Liebe Bürger und Bürgerinnen, wir schaffen das nicht." eigentlich besser gewesen?
> Sagt sie einem kleinem Mädchen, dass nicht alle hierbleiben können,ist es falsch. So wie jetzt ist es auch falsch.


Überhaupt keine Phrasen zu dreschen und den Flüchtlingen keine falschen Hoffnungen zu machen wäre tatsächlich besser gewesen.
Merkel wusste nicht erst drei Wochen nachdem die ersten hunderttausend hier ankamen, dass es immer mehr werden, nein, es war schon deutlich vorher klar, dass Kriegsflüchtlinge nach Europa und nach Deutschland kommen werden. 
Anstatt die Ämter aufzufüllen, die Behörden zu verstärken und zumindest mal einen Entwurf für ein Einwanderungsgesetz vorzulegen, hat sie einfach immer mehr eingeladen, die jetzt über längere Zeit vergebens darauf warten, eine Aufenthaltserlaubnis und eine feste Unterkunft zu bekommen.^^


Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Ich möchte derzeit nicht mit ihr tauschen.


Mit den Behörden sowie Haupt- und Ehrenamtlichen Helfern will derzeit erst recht keiner tauschen.
Denn das sind immerhin die, welche Merkels Entscheidungen momentan zu tragen haben.


----------



## Husalah (29. Januar 2016)

Egal, zum Glück ist Gaddafi weg  Er hat ja auch nicht vor den Konsequenzen gewarnt ....


----------



## Woohoo (29. Januar 2016)

Husalah schrieb:


> Lass bitte wenigstens auf Augenhöhe Argumentieren, wenn du ehrlich bist sind dir die "wertvollen Menschenleben" doch herzlich egal, sonst würdest du garnicht auf deine Gedankenspiele kommen die aus Angst entstehen.



Ich bin da ehrlich. So wie es bisher immer gelaufen ist ist es nicht gut. Die mannigfaltigen Anreize über das Meer zu fahren sind zu hoch oder werden von den Schleppern als zu hoffnungsvoll dargestellt. Zugleich ist die Verzweiflung der Menschen zu groß. Man muss da an allen Stellen angriefen und die Ursachen verhindern. 
Hat man die Überfahrt überlebt hängt man anschließend in einer Welt zwischen nicht legal Arbeiten dürfen und Asylverfahren fest und wird dann vielzu spät in einem aufwendigen Verfahren zurückgeschickt oder taucht unter was die Lage auch nicht verbessert.


----------



## Husalah (29. Januar 2016)

Das im Nachhinein zu behaupten ist halt so eine Sache.


----------



## Woohoo (29. Januar 2016)

Husalah schrieb:


> Das im Nachhinein zu behaupten ist halt so eine Sache.



Mir einfach was zu unterstellen ist jedoch absolut legitim.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. Januar 2016)

AfD,Pegida und co?????????


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Januar 2016)

Jetzt wird es langsam richtig unangenehm:
Villingen-Schwenningen: Unbekannte werfen scharfe Handgranate auf Flüchtlingsheim - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Darum möchte ich noch einmal meine Kritik an AfD und Pegida zusammenfassen. Ich unterstelle natürlich nicht allen Mitläufern, gewaltbereite Rechtsextreme zu sein und mir ist auch klar, dass natürlich keineswegs alle Straftaten gegen Flüchtlinge, seien es Brandanschläge, oder körperliche Gewalt, von bekannten und bekennenden Rechtsextremen vorgenommen werden, aber diese ganzen unsäglichen Demontrationen mit massiv geäußerter menschenfeindlicher Ablehnung gegen andere Menschen sind der Nährboden dafür, dass durchgeknallte Deppen Häuser anstecken oder wie jetzt Handgranaten werfen.

Natürlich können wir versuchen, eine große Mauer um Europa zu bauen, aber das funktioniert nicht wie in Australien oder den USA. Wie lang ist die Grenze der USA mit Mexiko und welche Probleme gibt es und wie lang ist unsere Außengrenze? Und wollen wir wirlkich eine Mauer wie im kalten Kreig bauen? Ist das unser Lösungsansatz? Das ist nicht zu kontrollieren, darum müssen andere Wege gefunden werden. Natürlich geht es nicht, alle aufzunehmen, aber eine klare Aussage ausschließlich für syrische Flüchtlinge ist etwas ganz anderes, als jeden Pakistani oder Schwarzafrikaner aufzunehmen


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. Januar 2016)

Husalah schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht ob ich dich richtig verstehe, aber dir ist schon aufgefallen das selbst vor Merkels Worten mehrere Tausend jeden Tag hier ankamen und dafür auch keinerlei Lösungen gefunden wurden. Wir können natürlich auch einfach alle auf ihrem Weg hier wegballern, andererseits frag ich mich ob ich nicht lieber mit den Menschen auf den Booten zusammenleben will, statt Realitätsverweigerern wie dir, die nur auf Tolle Ideen kommen, solange sie sie nicht in der Realität umsetzen müssen.
> 
> Wünsche dir viel Spass die EU Grenzen zu "sichern"... Wenn uns die Kosten so einer Aktion nicht erschlagen, dann zumindest die Presse, weil wir im Gegensatz zu den Ländern deren Flüchtlingspolitik ihr so feiert, eben keine paar Tausend Kilometer Meer trennen.
> Ohne Mist ich frag mich echt ob ich noch  auf dem selben Planeten wie ihr lebe. Bei euch einfach Grenzen zumachen (die es nichtmal nach außen gibt) und das Problem ist gegessen...



Hast du dir mal Gedanken darüber gemacht, wie viel uns Merkels Asylpolitik kostet und das über Jahre? Ich frage mich seit mehreren Wochen, welchen Planeten Merkel ihr Zuhause nennt. Offiziellen Schätzungen zufolge gibt es 60 Mio Flüchtlinge weltweit, sollen wir die alle in Deutschland aufnehmen? Obergrenzen lehnt die dicke Frau bislang ja kategorisch ab. Und gestern hab ich gehört, dass zusätzlich zu den Tausenden Flüchtlingen, die jeden Tag nach Deutschland kommen, noch Flüchtlingskontingente aus Lagern der Türkei, Jordanien etc. importiert werden sollen. Glaubst du, dass dieser Asylwahnsinn, der von Merkel und ihren Befürwortern als alternativlos verkauft wird, die Lösung ist? Nein, natürlich glaubst du das nicht, wenn du noch bei Trost bist. 

PS: Von "wegballern" hat ja niemand gesprochen.


----------



## aloha84 (29. Januar 2016)

Split99999 schrieb:


> PS: Von "wegballern" hat ja niemand gesprochen.



Kann aber, wenn man einen anderen Weg geht, schnell die einzige Lösung sein.
Die von dir erwähnten 60 Millionen, beziehen sich ja auf die weltweite Flüchtlingsbewegung. Ein großer Teil hat mit dem mittleren Osten usw. nichts zu tun, oder anders gesagt, die gehen uns nix an weil sie nicht nach Europa kommen.
Und den momentanen Flüchtlingsstrom kann man auch mit einer geschlossen Grenze nur zeitweise stoppen.
Was machst du wenn sagen wir 2-3 Millionen Menschen vor der Grenze stehen, und ich meine nicht das Mittelmeer sondern eine feste Landgrenze z.B.: zur Türkei.
Klar kannst du da erstmal Gasgranaten reinfeuern, das macht es aber nicht besser. Der Mensch hat schon ganz andere Hindernisse überwunden als einen läppischen Betonwall + Stacheldraht.
Es müssen endlich Lösungen für die Staaten gefunden werden, aus denen die Menschen fliehen. Das wird aber auch nur mit viel Geld und z.T. Krieg inkl. Bodentruppen klappen.....und das wiederum will ja auch keiner.
Typische Mühlenzwick.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Januar 2016)

Die Frage mit was man dagegen tun soll, dass die zu uns kommen ist pauschal wirklich nur so zu beantworten, dass die Konsequenzen zu uns zu kommen negativer sind als die Konsequenz die Grenzen der EU nicht zu übertreten. 

Btw
Letztens in der FAZ von welchen gelesen die nach Syrien zurück gehen, darunter auch ein Arzt. 
Seine Aussage:
Ich habe hier gesehen wie Jugendliche sich auf offener Straße küssen, so möchte ich meine Kinder nicht großziehen. 

Na dann lieber ins Kriegsgebiet... 
Sorry, dass ich dafür grad keinen Link habe, war aber definitiv FAZ.


----------



## efdev (29. Januar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Na dann lieber ins Kriegsgebiet...
> Sorry, dass ich dafür grad keinen Link habe, war aber definitiv FAZ.



Wenn das seine Prioritäten waren ist das doch OK immerhin geht er wieder also wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Captn (29. Januar 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Wenn das seine Prioritäten waren ist das doch OK immerhin geht er wieder also wo ist das Problem?


Es wird erst dann zu einem Problem, wenn die Leute hier bleiben und das schlichtweg nicht akzeptieren können/wollen.

Und das Integration in Deutschland nicht so funktioniert wie es sollte, zeigt einem die Vergangenheit.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Januar 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Wenn das seine Prioritäten waren ist das doch OK immerhin geht er wieder also wo ist das Problem?



Kein Problem, ich finde es nur bezeichnend...


----------



## Two-Face (29. Januar 2016)

Dasselbe Problem gab es doch schon nach der Wende, als viele, nun ehemalige DDR-Bürger glaubten, dass jeder Westdeutsche einen Mercedes unterm Hintern hätte.


----------



## efdev (29. Januar 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Es wird erst dann zu einem Problem, wenn die Leute hier bleiben und das schlichtweg nicht akzeptieren können/wollen.
> 
> Und das Integration in Deutschland nicht so funktioniert wie es sollte, zeigt einem die Vergangenheit.



Das ist ne andere Sache aber wir wollen doch nicht Verallgemeinern und sagen das alle Syrer diese Ansicht Teilen .
Und solange er den Jugendlichen nicht eine aufs Maul haut sondern einfach in Ruhe lässt, wenn er diese sieht kann er auch Denken was er möchte und es auch Sagen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Kein Problem, ich finde es nur bezeichnend...



Wofür das es Leute gibt mit anderen Ansichten für uns eventuell Veraltete Ansichten? 
Das haben wir doch auch hier ohne Syrer,Afrikaner oder woher auch immer jemand kommt gerade in anderen Bereichen.


----------



## Captn (29. Januar 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Das ist ne andere Sache aber wir wollen doch nicht Verallgemeinern und sagen das alle Syrer diese Ansicht Teilen .
> Und solange er den Jugendlichen nicht eine aufs Maul haut sondern einfach in Ruhe lässt, wenn er diese sieht kann er auch Denken was er möchte und es auch Sagen.



Ich habe auch nie behauptet, dass jeder, der hier ankommt so denkt . Ist ja auch nicht jeder gleich ein religiöser Fanatiker .
Und solange er keinem, was tut, soll er denken, was er will.
Nur kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass es dahingehend zu Konflikten kommt...


----------



## efdev (29. Januar 2016)

Das ist gut möglich kann man dann aber immer noch klären, vielleicht gewöhnen sich die Leute sogar dran je länger diese hier sind  und Akzeptieren es eventuell sogar :O.
Das ist jetzt aber etwas viel Glaskugel lesen .

Wir sollten eventuell unser Angebot an Integrationskursen/Kulturkursen erweitern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Januar 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Und das Integration in Deutschland nicht so funktioniert wie es sollte, zeigt einem die Vergangenheit.


Wo siehst Du denn heute noch Probleme mit Italienern (zu meiner Kindheit nur abfällig "Spagettifresser" genannt),  Griechen (zu meiner Kindheit verächtlich als "Ziegenhirten" bezeichnet), Spanien ( genannt Spanacken), ..., wo siehst Du heute Probleme? Es sind alles extrem angenehme Mitbürger, die uns sehr viel gebracht haben, in der Küche, im Lebensstil, in der Art und Weise, draußen zu essen, etc. Wir nennen es darum Kulturbereicherung. Das wird gerne übersehen, aber auch durch sie kamen wir über den spießigen Muff der fünfziger Jahre hinaus.

Von anderen Kulturen kann man anderes lernen und aufnehmen, wenn man es möchte. Von den Türken z.B. könnten unsere vereinsamten Einpersonenhaushalte wieder mitbekommen, wie schön familiärer Verbund sein kann, nicht muss, darum heißt es gute Kompromisse zu finden, Syrer waren immer schon, seit dreitausend Jahren, beste Händler, auch das kann uns helfen, etc.

Es ist die Frage, wie man selber auf Menschen zugeht und was man ihnen entgegen bringt. Und es liegt an uns, Menschen hier eine Chance zu geben, und sie nicht ohne Hoffnung auf ein Abstellgleis zu stellen. Und es liegt an den Ankommenden, nicht zuweit weg von unseren Geflogenheiten zu leben. Das dauert, je nach kultureller Entfernung, manchmal länger. Und wenn wir Menschen über Generationen ausgrenzen, wird es nicht zu einer Integration kommen.


----------



## der-sack88 (29. Januar 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nie behauptet, dass jeder, der hier ankommt so denkt . Ist ja auch nicht jeder gleich ein religiöser Fanatiker .
> Und solange er keinem, was tut, soll er denken, was er will.
> Nur kann ich mir durchaus vorstellen, dass es dahingehend zu Konflikten kommt...




Aber das geht ja von beiden Seiten aus. Stichwort Kopftuch. Ob jemand eins trägt oder nicht ist vollkommen irrelevant, trotzdem scheint es einigen immer noch gegen den Strich zu gehen. Für eine auf Dauer funktionierende Gesellschaft wäre es hilfreich, wenn entweder alle gleich sein, das ist erstens unmöglich und auch verdammt langweilig. Oder alle müssten akzeptieren, dass andere Menschen auch anders denken, sich anders kleiden und anders verhalten (im Rahmen der Gesetze natürlich). Das ist leider momentan auch nicht der Fall, siehe die Syrer, die zurückgehen, Nazis, die CSU...

Zum Thema Integration muss ja auch gesagt werden, dass der Staat hier ziemlich versagt. Es wird den Flüchtlingen auf der einen Seite von Anfang an schwer gemacht, sich zu integrieren, wenn man die Zustände in den Heimen teilweise sieht. Fast 800 Anschläge auf Flüchtlingsheime in einem Jahr helfen auch nicht. Und selbst WENN eine Familie gut integriert ist, rettet es sie nicht zwangsläufig vor der Abschiebung. Wozu also überhaupt integrieren? Da muss in jedem Fall was gemacht werden.

edit: Stimme dem interessiertenUser da zu, ohne Akzeptanz keine Integration.


----------



## waterpiep (29. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hast Du eigentlich bemerkt, was hier gerade passiert ist?
> 
> In diesem Forum ist eine streitsüchtige kleine Gruppe mit extrem unterschiedlichen Meinungen seit Wochen am Schreiben. Höflich, fair, aber eher unvereinbar.
> Dann platzt Du hier rein, beleidigst alle und sie da, wie von Geisterhand vereinigen sich die zerstrittenen Foristen und lesen Dir die Leviten. Und was ist die Moral
> von der Geschicht? Hast Du sie verstanden?



"Lesen dir die Leviten", man was seid ihr denn für Pussys ? Deine Forenkumpel würden dich und deine Moral in der Realität mal locker im Stich lassen, wenn echte Gewalt droht.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Waterpiep, du redest hier, abgesehen von dem ganzen Schwachsinn den du da von dir gibst, von einer Welt ohne staatliche Kontrolle.
> Eigentlich komplett ohne Staat, wenn ich dich richtig verstanden habe. Wenn nicht, Verzeihung an dieser Stelle, bin halt nicht ganz so erleuchtet.
> 
> Vielleicht funktioniert dein Konstrukt auf dem Papier, aber schau doch was so passiert ist.
> ...



Wer redet denn davon gar keinen Staat zu haben ? Der Staat ist Gewalt und die gehört ins Militär und vielleicht noch Polizei, aber sonst nirgendwo hin. 
So ein System wie jetzt wo jeder Depp wählen darf und jede Idioten Ideologie Raum findet ist eine Katastrophe. Ironischerweise schafft dein übergroßer Staat ja haufenweise rechtsfreihe Räume.
Guck halt in die Geschichte, je mehr Staat desto mehr Willkür. Ich hab auch schon x mal gesagt das die Finanzwelt stark mit dem Staat verknüpft ist. 

Wenn ihr nicht alle so verblödet wärt, dann würdet ihr auch mal selber drauf kommen oder zumindest was anderes als diesen Furunkel Arsch Marx lesen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Schau mal genau hin.
> Das ist Lobbyarbeit in Perfektion. Die Banken wollten das ja, damit sie noch mehr Geld machen können.
> Jeder, der auch nur einigermaßen bei Verstand ist, weiß, dass das langfristig nichts wirt, aber den Menschen wurde das Blaue vom Himmel gelogen, damit sie zustimmten und sich die Banken noch weiter die Taschen voll machen konnten.
> 
> ...



Die Banken könnten auch einfach so an jeden Deppen einen Millionen Kredit vergeben. Warum brauchen sie wohl den Staat und seine Zentralbank dafür du Schlaukopf ?
Der Rest mit den Subvebtionen macht auch keinen Sinn. Du bist ja noch besser als dieser Nightslaver, der immer noch über Konsumgüter grübelt.


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. Januar 2016)

Wow soviel Beleidigungen in einem Post. Das ist neuer Rekord würde ich sagen. Ach ja bevor ich es vergesse gemeldet ist es schon


----------



## Verminaard (29. Januar 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Aber das geht ja von beiden Seiten aus. Stichwort Kopftuch. Ob jemand eins trägt oder nicht ist vollkommen irrelevant, trotzdem scheint es einigen immer noch gegen den Strich zu gehen. Für eine auf Dauer funktionierende Gesellschaft wäre es hilfreich, wenn entweder alle gleich sein, das ist erstens unmöglich und auch verdammt langweilig. Oder alle müssten akzeptieren, dass andere Menschen auch anders denken, sich anders kleiden und anders verhalten (im Rahmen der Gesetze natürlich). Das ist leider momentan auch nicht der Fall, siehe die Syrer, die zurückgehen, Nazis, die CSU...
> 
> Zum Thema Integration muss ja auch gesagt werden, dass der Staat hier ziemlich versagt. Es wird den Flüchtlingen auf der einen Seite von Anfang an schwer gemacht, sich zu integrieren, wenn man die Zustände in den Heimen teilweise sieht. Fast 800 Anschläge auf Flüchtlingsheime in einem Jahr helfen auch nicht. Und selbst WENN eine Familie gut integriert ist, rettet es sie nicht zwangsläufig vor der Abschiebung. Wozu also überhaupt integrieren? Da muss in jedem Fall was gemacht werden.
> 
> edit: Stimme dem interessiertenUser da zu, ohne Akzeptanz keine Integration.



Kuessende, haendchenhaltende junge Menschen sind beei uns eher ein gewohntes Bild als Burka tragende Frauen.
Eine Burka impliziert bei vielen Leuten, behaupte ich mal, das das nicht freiwillig ist, sondern das die Maedchen im Kindesalter schon darauf getrimmt werden, irgendwann mal ihren Kopf zu verdecken.
Liest man da bisschen in einschlaegigen Foren, dann festigt sich so ein Bild. Ich habe da nur ein bisschen gelesen, aber was mir da unter gekommen ist. Zitat wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe: "Ab welchem Alter sollte man die Tochter an ein Kopftuch gewoehnen?"


Du hast die Frau Merkel in deiner Auflistung vergessen.


Akzeptanz funktioniert aber in alle Richtungen.
Ich kann hier nicht nur sagen: joa die Neuankoemmlinge haben halt eine andere Kultur und Religion, es ist vollkommen in Ordnung das sie das hier alles genauso weiterfuehren wie gehabt.
Da muss der Moslem auch von seinen festen Strukturen abruecken. Ich halte es eher fuer richtig, das ich mich als Gast dem Gastgeber anpasse, anstatt verlange das der Gastgeber mir unbedingt eine mir gewohnte Umgebung verschafft.

Was soll denn gemacht werden bei gut integrierten Familien?
Die die sich gut in Deutschland eingelebt haben, duerfen bleiben, der Rest wird weiterhin nach Asylgesetz wie vorhergesehen abgeschoben?
Laesst sich ja auch nicht unbedingt mit "alle sind gleich" und so vereinbaren.
mMn muss dieses ganze Asyl und Einwanderungsgesetz angepasst werden.


----------



## Husalah (29. Januar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> Die Banken könnten auch einfach so an jeden Deppen einen Millionen Kredit vergeben. Warum brauchen sie wohl den Staat und seine Zentralbank dafür du Schlaukopf ?



Riesen Fresse für jemanden der Annimmt das Zentralbanken Staatliche Institutionen sind, das ist Ausnahme statt Regel.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Januar 2016)

Hier mal etwas zum Thema "Flüchtlinge können sich alles erlauben"

6 Monate Knast wegen ein paar Socken für 1,99, und das OHNE Vorstrafe:
Köln: Asylbewerber muss*wegen Sockendiebstahls in Haft - SPIEGEL ONLINE




waterpiep schrieb:


> "Lesen dir die Leviten", man was seid ihr denn  für Pussys ? Deine Forenkumpel würden dich und deine Moral in der  Realität mal locker im Stich lassen, wenn echte Gewalt droht.


Du scheinst Dich mit Gewalt ja sehr gut auszukennen, sehr merkwürdig für einen Homo Oeconomicus, der eigentlich jedem Konflikt aus dem Weg geht. Du solltest nie die Fähigkeiten von Killerspielespielern unterschätzen:
Der Postillon: Studie: Vier von fÃ¼nf Killerspiele-Spielern zu fett fÃ¼r Amoklauf


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. Januar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Btw
> Letztens in der FAZ von welchen gelesen die nach Syrien zurück gehen, darunter auch ein Arzt.
> Seine Aussage:
> Ich habe hier gesehen wie Jugendliche sich auf offener Straße küssen, so möchte ich meine Kinder nicht großziehen.
> ...



Man ist doch Gast in einem Land und hat sich mit den Gegebenheiten zu arrangieren. Ist teilweise echt lustig wie sich manche verhalten. Die werden fast ermordet und fliehen in ein Land was westlicher nicht sein könnte und erwarten wohl das ein ganzes Land sich deren Wünschen anpasst. 
Gerstern zufällig einen Rest von einer Reportage gesehen wo die armen Flüchtlinge " Freizügige " Mädchen steinigen würden wenn die dürften. Hallo, wenn so etwas noch weiter um sich greift braucht man sich nicht wundern das ein neuer Obergefreiter die ins Meer treiben will. 
Wie war da was mit dem Vatikan oder ähnlich mit dem verhüllen von antiken Statuen?



> 6 Monate Knast wegen ein paar Socken für 1,99, und das OHNE Vorstrafe:


Der ist aber schon länger hier und es war in dem Sinne ja auch nicht mehr ein Diebstahl.


----------



## DarkScorpion (29. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hier mal etwas zum Thema "Flüchtlinge können sich alles erlauben"
> 
> 6 Monate Knast wegen ein paar Socken für 1,99, und das OHNE Vorstrafe:
> Köln: Asylbewerber muss*wegen Sockendiebstahls in Haft - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> ...


Hast du dir den Artikel auch durchgelesen. Er hat bereits 2 negative Asylanträge und ein drittes ist gerade am laufen. Er hat bei den Anträgen versucht zu mogeln indem er unterschiedliche Namen angegeben hat.

Dieser Herr ist sehr wahrscheinlich, wie es die Richterin ja auch gesagt hat, kein Flüchtling sondern ein illegaler Einwanderer


----------



## der-sack88 (29. Januar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Kuessende, haendchenhaltende junge Menschen sind beei uns eher ein gewohntes Bild als Burka tragende Frauen.
> Eine Burka impliziert bei vielen Leuten, behaupte ich mal, das das nicht freiwillig ist, sondern das die Maedchen im Kindesalter schon darauf getrimmt werden, irgendwann mal ihren Kopf zu verdecken.
> Liest man da bisschen in einschlaegigen Foren, dann festigt sich so ein Bild. Ich habe da nur ein bisschen gelesen, aber was mir da unter gekommen ist. Zitat wenn ich das richtig im Kopf habe: "Ab welchem Alter sollte man die Tochter an ein Kopftuch gewoehnen?"






Was bei uns ein gewohntes Bild ist sollte nicht darüber unterscheiden, was richtig oder falsch ist.
Ich habe erst mal nur vom Kopftuch geschrieben, eine Burka habe ich hier in freier Wildbahn noch nie gesehen, obwohl ich auch öfter in "kritischen" Vierteln unterwegs bin.
Wie viele letztendlich zum Kopftuch gezwungen werden kann sicher keiner beurteilen, bei mir zumindest impliziert ein Kopftuch erst mal nichts. Und Foren würde ich auch nicht überschätzen. Es hat ja auch nicht jeder im deutschsprachigen Raum einen i7 mit GTX 980.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Du hast die Frau Merkel in deiner Auflistung vergessen.




Die alte Frage, ob man Intoleranz gegenüber Tolerant sein muss... ich toleriere keine Meinungen, die Menschen das Recht auf Leben absprechen, nur weil sie von woanders kommen und die falsche Religion haben. Wenn Merkel dass mit Rechtsradikalen genau so macht finde ich das in Ordnung, auch wenn ich sie weiterhin für eine bekackte Kanzlerin halte. Ausgenommen natürlich in der aktuellen "Krise", wo ihre Haltung grundsätzlich richtig ist, sie ihren Punkt aber schlecht rüberbringt.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Akzeptanz funktioniert aber in alle Richtungen.
> Ich kann hier nicht nur sagen: joa die Neuankoemmlinge haben halt eine andere Kultur und Religion, es ist vollkommen in Ordnung das sie das hier alles genauso weiterfuehren wie gehabt.
> Da muss der Moslem auch von seinen festen Strukturen abruecken. Ich halte es eher fuer richtig, das ich mich als Gast dem Gastgeber anpasse, anstatt verlange das der Gastgeber mir unbedingt eine mir gewohnte Umgebung verschafft.




Ich halte den Vergleich Gast<->Flüchtling für nicht besonders glücklich. Einen Gast lädt man ein und tut sein Möglichstes, ihm einen angenehmen Aufenthalt zu bereiten. Flüchtlinge kommen von alleine und man gibt sich keine große Mühe mit ihnen. Gäste müssen sich auch nicht groß anpassen, weil sie eingeladen werden, weil sie sind wie sie sind. Ich lade ja auch nicht Hoeneß und Schwarzer ein und verlange dann, mit denen den ganzen Abend über Steuerflüchtlinge herziehen zu können, nur weil sie sich an ihren Gastgeber anpassen müssen.
Für mich muss ein Muslim genau so wenig von seinen "Strukturen" abrücken wie ein erzkonservativer Katholik, solange es mit den Gesetzen vereinbar ist. Beides geht mir im Grunde tierisch auf die Nüsse, aber wir haben Religionsfreiheit.
Von "gewohnter Umgebung" kann in vielen Unterkünften übrigens keine Rede sein. Oft gibt es kein Strom, keine Heizung, nicht genug sanitäre Anlagen, Schimmel oder Ratten, Terroranschläge... ich glaube viele wären mit weitaus weniger zufrieden als ihrer gewohnten Umgebung.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Was soll denn gemacht werden bei gut integrierten Familien?
> Die die sich gut in Deutschland eingelebt haben, duerfen bleiben, der Rest wird weiterhin nach Asylgesetz wie vorhergesehen abgeschoben?
> Laesst sich ja auch nicht unbedingt mit "alle sind gleich" und so vereinbaren.
> mMn muss dieses ganze Asyl und Einwanderungsgesetz angepasst werden.




Naja, da muss man eben Fingerspitzengefühl zeigen. Vielleicht reicht es fürs erste, wenn man das Gesetz ändert, den Entscheidern mehr Spielraum gibt und dafür sorgt, dass nur wirklich Qualifizierte den Job annehmen können, damit die Entscheidungen einigermaßen korrekt sind. Schwieriges Thema...


----------



## Sparanus (29. Januar 2016)

> Ich habe erst mal nur vom Kopftuch geschrieben, eine Burka habe ich hier in freier Wildbahn noch nie gesehen, obwohl ich auch öfter in "kritischen" Vierteln unterwegs bin.


In diesen Vierteln hab ich die auch noch nicht gesehen, dafür aber auf der Kö in Düsseldorf, im Phantasialand etc


> Ausgenommen natürlich in der aktuellen "Krise", wo ihre Haltung grundsätzlich richtig ist, sie ihren Punkt aber schlecht rüberbringt.


Sie hat riesige Fehler gemacht und will sie nicht mit der nötigen Konsequent beheben.


----------



## der-sack88 (29. Januar 2016)

Sie hat die Fehler gemacht, die Ausbeutung durch die Lebensmittelindustrie nicht zu unterbinden, hat nichts gegen Waffenexporte unternommen und den Niebel-Weg der Entwicklungshilfe mitgetragen. Jetzt lebt sie mit den Konsequenzen und akzeptiert die Flüchtlinge. Passt doch?

edit: Ok, verlesen. Sie unternimmt ja nach wie vor nichts gegen die Ursachen der Krise, wie auch, als Unionsmitglied... sie ist ja nur ein Wirtschafszäppfchen und will dem Besitzer des Enddarms, in dem sie steckt, nicht auf den Schlips treten. Insofern hast du Recht.


----------



## Captn (29. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist die Frage, wie man selber auf Menschen zugeht und was man ihnen entgegen bringt. Und es liegt an uns, Menschen hier eine Chance zu geben, und sie nicht ohne Hoffnung auf ein Abstellgleis zu stellen. Und es liegt an den Ankommenden, nicht zuweit weg von unseren Geflogenheiten zu leben. Das dauert, je nach kultureller Entfernung, manchmal länger. Und wenn wir Menschen über Generationen ausgrenzen, wird es nicht zu einer Integration kommen.



Ich frage mich allen Ernstes, wo du gelesen hast, dass ich irgendwo derartiges oder was anderes behauptet hätte. Klar funktioniert Integration, wenn alle Parteien an einem Strang ziehen. Hast du schon mal Probleme mit Vietnamesen gehabt? Sicher nicht. Außer das einige illegal Zigaretten verkaufen, ist mir nichts Schlimmes bekannt. Alles absolut nette Menschen.

Trotzdem war und ist die Integrationspolitik in Deutschland Mist. Es reicht ja schon, dass eine von beiden Parteien keine Lust hat. Das zeigt sich dann darin, dass man die Sprache nicht lernt oder Migranten verprügelt werden....

Und höre bitte auf, irgendetwas zu lesen, was ich nicht geschrieben habe....


----------



## Threshold (29. Januar 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Ich frage mich allen Ernstes, wo du gelesen hast, dass ich irgendwo derartiges oder was anderes behauptet hätte. Klar funktioniert Integration, wenn alle Parteien an einem Strang ziehen. Hast du schon mal Probleme mit Vietnamesen gehabt? Sicher nicht. Außer das einige illegal Zigaretten verkaufen, ist mir nichts Schlimmes bekannt. Alles absolut nette Menschen.



Muss ich jetzt echt wieder mit den 5% Schwachmaten kommen, die du unter jeder Population findest?
Das gilt auch für Vietnamesen.
Du sagst ja selbst, dass da ein paar illegal Zigaretten verkaufen, also Schmuggelware, was daraus schießen lässt, dass das auch organisiert sein kann. Also kriminelle Suspekte.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Januar 2016)

Die Ursachen der Krise liegen mindestens zu 50% an deren verkorkster Gesellschaft und dafür können wir nichts.

Die Weltwirtschaft zu ändern, ja das muss gemacht werden, fragt sich nur wie genau.

Aber mir geht es jetzt um die Kurz und Mittelfristigen Ziele die direkt Deutschland und die EU betreffen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Januar 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Und höre bitte auf, irgendetwas zu lesen, was ich nicht geschrieben habe....


Ich habe Dich nur gefragt, wo Du genau Probleme siehst. Mehr nicht. Du solltest genauer lesen.... 



Threshold schrieb:


> Du sagst ja selbst, dass da ein paar illegal  Zigaretten verkaufen, also Schmuggelware, was daraus schießen lässt,  dass das auch organisiert sein kann. Also kriminelle Suspekte.


Es  ist organisierte Kriminalität mit Milliarden Schaden für den  Steuerzahler. Von Rauchern wird das gerne verharmlost, weil sie  vermeindlich Nutznießer sind, in Wahrheit aber gefälschte und oft  gesundheitsgefährdende Zigaretten bekommen.


----------



## Husalah (30. Januar 2016)

Was gestern noch Verschwörung war, haben heute natürlich alle gewusst  
Medienquartett - "Bitte nicht stören! Hauptstadtjournalisten unter sich"

Zitat von Wolfgang Herles ehemaliger Leiter des ZDF Studios Bonn & Chef der ZDF-Sendung Aspekte aus dem Treffen :

“Wir gehen der Agenda auf den Leim. Und es gibt tatsächlich, das muss ich an dieser Stelle doch nochmal sagen, Anweisungen von oben. Auch im ZDF sagt der Chefredakteur: Freunde, wir müssen so berichten, dass es Europa und dem Gemeinwohl dient. Da braucht er in Klammern gar nicht mehr dazusagen, wie es der Frau Merkel gefällt. Solche Anweisungen gibt es und gab es auch zu meiner Zeit. Es gab eine schriftliche Anweisung, dass das ZDF der Herstellung der Einheit Deutschlands zu dienen habe. Und das ist was anderes als zu berichten was ist. Wir durften damals nichts negatives über die neuen Bundesländer sagen. Heute darf man nichts negatives über die Flüchtlinge sagen. Das ist Regierungsjournalismus. Das führt dazu, dass die Leute Vertrauen in uns verlieren. Das ist der Skandal.”

Sendung zum Anhören: (Zitat ca. 28.00Min)  http://ondemand-mp3.dradio.de/file/dradio/2016/01/29/dlf_20160129_1915_db5a681a.mp3


----------



## Seabound (30. Januar 2016)

Ok, also ich denke, wir werden doch bald für Flüchtlinge tanken!  Die EU findet Schäubles Vorschlag wohl ziemlich gut! 

Wolfgang Schäuble: EU-Kommission unterstützt Benzinsteuer-Plan - SPIEGEL ONLINE


*"Eine Benzinsteuer, auf nationaler oder europäischer Ebene, könnte eine mögliche Finanzierungsquelle sein, besonders wenn man bedenkt, dass der Ölpreis derzeit historisch niedrig ist", sagt der Vizepräsident der EU-Kommission Valdis Dombrovskis im SPIEGEL. "Ich stimme mit Minister Schäuble überein, dass wir innovative europäische Ansätze brauchen, um die Flüchtlingskrise zu bewältigen."*


----------



## der-sack88 (30. Januar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Ursachen der Krise liegen mindestens zu 50% an deren verkorkster Gesellschaft und dafür können wir nichts.
> 
> Die Weltwirtschaft zu ändern, ja das muss gemacht werden, fragt sich nur wie genau.
> 
> Aber mir geht es jetzt um die Kurz und Mittelfristigen Ziele die direkt Deutschland und die EU betreffen.




Zeig mir eine Gesellschaft, die nicht zu 50% verkorkst ist. Du wirst zumindest keine finden, die christlich oder muslimisch geprägt ist. Vielleicht eine, die buddhistisch geprägt ist...
Hier war vor der Krise ein Großteil der Meinung, Merkel sei eine gute Kanzlerin, jetzt ist ein nicht ganz kleiner Teil offen für rassistische, nationalistische Hetze. In den USA scheint ein Trump ebenfalls Zustimmung in einem Teil der Gesellschaft zu bekommen.
Idioten und Arschlöcher gibts überall.




Husalah schrieb:


> Was gestern noch Verschwörung war, haben heute natürlich alle gewusst
> Medienquartett - "Bitte nicht stören! Hauptstadtjournalisten unter sich"
> 
> Zitat von Wolfgang Herles ehemaliger Leiter des ZDF Studios Bonn & Chef der ZDF-Sendung Aspekte aus dem Treffen :
> ...




Achso, und deshalb werden auch immer noch Rechtspopulisten in die Talkshows eingeladen. Und deshalb wird so ausführlich über die Vorkommnisse in Köln und Zwischenfälle in Flüchtlingsheimen berichtet. Und deshalb ist einer wie Peter Hahne immer noch beim ZDF. Der hat sich ja "nur" NPD-Propaganda abgeschaut und deren Sprüche nachgelabert und schreibt nebenbei für den Stürm... ach nee, für die Bild.
Immerhin dürfen sie heute was gegen die neuen Bundesländer sagen, das ist doch schon mal was. Sonst würde man ja kaum was von Pegida und der NPD mitbekommen.
Ich bewerte das, was ich sehe. Und ich kann da beim besten Willen keine Tendenz in irgendeine Richtung erkennen, wenn man den gesamten Sender betrachtet. Natürlich vertreten einzelne Sendungen auch Meinungen, wenn man da z.B. an die Anstalt denkt. Aber sonst?




Seabound schrieb:


> Ok, also ich denke, wir werden doch bald für Flüchtlinge tanken!  Die EU findet Schäubles Vorschlag wohl ziemlich gut!
> 
> Wolfgang Schäuble: EU-Kommission unterstützt Benzinsteuer-Plan - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> ...




Ich mag Schäuble nicht, aber der Plan ist gut.
Auto fahren ist momentan viel zu billig, wenn man das ein wenig verteuert würde man zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen. Diejenigen, die dazu in der Lage sind, auf den ÖPNV auszuweichen, werden das tun und man schont die Umwelt und gleichzeitig hat der Staat mehr Geld für die Krise. Klingt gut!


----------



## Sparanus (30. Januar 2016)

@sack
Unsere Gesellschaft tötet jedenfalls keine Leute für den Abfall vom Glauben, Homosexualität etc


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @sack
> Unsere Gesellschaft tötet jedenfalls keine Leute für den Abfall vom Glauben, Homosexualität etc



Natürlich tut sie das. 
Nur eben nicht staatlich erlaubt, aber sowas geschieht auch mitten unter uns.


----------



## Two-Face (30. Januar 2016)

Die USA und Russland haben in der Vergangenheit dafür gesorgt, dass im Nahen Osten extremistische Führungspersönlichkeiten das Ruder übernahmen und sich Tiele der Zivilbevölkerung radikalisiert haben.^^
"Wir" hatten damit zwar wenig zu tun, aber anzunehmen, deren Gesellschaft sei von Grund auf "verkorkst", ist relativ kurzsichtig.


----------



## der-sack88 (30. Januar 2016)

Und die Mehrheit der Flüchtlinge flieht genau vor dieser Gesellschaft, weil sie eben nicht umgebracht werden wollen, weil sie nicht so radikal drauf sind wie z.B. der IS.
Manche derer, die mit unserer Gesellschaft nicht klar kommen, gehen von sich aus wieder zurück (wurde ja vor ein paar Seiten verlinkt). Wer in irgendeiner Form aktiv gegen "unsere" Gesellschaft vorgeht, wird dementsprechend bestraft und abgeschoben. Der Rest kann sich damit arrangieren und kann gerne hier bleiben, bis sein Herkunftsland wieder sicher ist, und wenn das nicht der Fall sein sollte, sich integrieren.

edit: Nicht nur im Nahen Osten. Hab die Tage wieder was zum Kongo gelesen und wie dort Belgien und Zusammenarbeit mit den USA die Gesellschaft "verkorkst" haben. Da gibts im Nahen Osten, Afrika und Südamerika sicher eine ewig lange Liste von Ländern, die durch Eingreifen des "Westens" und dessen Putsche um Jahrzehnte zurückgeworfen wurden.


----------



## Husalah (30. Januar 2016)

Zahlreiche angebliche Vergewaltigungen durch Flüchtlinge in den vergangenen Monaten waren nur erfunden
Zahlreiche angebliche Vergewaltigungen durch FlÃ¼chtlinge in den vergangenen Monaten waren nur erfunden


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Januar 2016)

Husalah schrieb:


> Zitat von Wolfgang Herles ehemaliger Leiter des ZDF Studios Bonn & Chef der ZDF-Sendung Aspekte aus dem Treffen :


Das das ZDF seit Kohl ein Staatssender ist, ist Allgemeinwissen. Beim NDR z.B sieht das etwas  anders aus. Man muss darum einzelne Sendungen und einzelne Redakteure werten und nicht pauschal über alles urteilen. Man denke z.B. an die Scheibenwischersendung von 1982 über den Rhein-Main-Donau Kanal, die von der CSU, zumindest die Ausstrahlung in Bayern 3,   einfach mitten in der Sendung abgeschaltet wurde. Wo war damals der Aufschrei der Bayern?  Die Sendung kann man heute noch empfehlen:
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MosvwkOelcs

Maulkorb für Hidebrandt:
Maulkorb für Hildebrandt (Archiv)

Beispiel Artikel zum ZDF und zur Medienmanipulation
Medienmacht und Medienmissbrauch | bpb
Politische Einflußnahme auf Medien: Die unheimlichen Mainzelmacher - taz.de
Rundfunk und Politik: Das ZDF im Zangengriff politischer Einflussnahme - DIE WELT

Aber wir haben mehr als das ZDF. Und wer sich jetzt hinstellt und wegen einer veröffentlichen Manipulation in einem Sendeanstallt hinstellt und pauschal von "Lüüüügenpresse" redet, hat wieder nicht verstanden, was jeder schon zu frühen Schulzeiten gelernt haben sollte. Wir machten es glaube ich in der siebten oder achten Klasse, dass wir Artikel aus unterschiedlichen Zeitungen verglichen. Wer immer noch nicht verstanden hat, wie er Nachrichten zu werten hat, tut mir leid.


----------



## Woohoo (30. Januar 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich mag Schäuble nicht, aber der Plan ist gut.
> Auto fahren ist momentan viel zu billig, wenn man das ein wenig verteuert würde man zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen. Diejenigen, die dazu in der Lage sind, auf den ÖPNV auszuweichen, werden das tun und man schont die Umwelt und gleichzeitig hat der Staat mehr Geld für die Krise. Klingt gut!



Treibstoff ist ja zum Glück noch gar nicht genug besteuert. 
Man könnte doch auch 2 Mrd. € von der GEZ abschöpfen. Lanz und co die Gehälter kürzen und ein paar Zoo-, Koch- und Soapsendungen absetzen.


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2016)

Oder endlich mal die beiden Sender zusammenlegen und einen öffentlich rechtlichen Sender betreiben, der vor allem endlich mal nicht von Politiker in Aufsichtsräten belagert wird.


----------



## Husalah (30. Januar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber wir haben mehr als das ZDF. Und wer sich jetzt hinstellt und wegen einer veröffentlichen Manipulation in einem Sendeanstallt hinstellt und pauschal von "Lüüüügenpresse" redet, hat wieder nicht verstanden, was jeder schon zu frühen Schulzeiten gelernt haben sollte. Wir machten es glaube ich in der siebten oder achten Klasse, dass wir Artikel aus unterschiedlichen Zeitungen verglichen. Wer immer noch nicht verstanden hat, wie er Nachrichten zu werten hat, tut mir leid.



Zitiere bitte die Stelle an der ich von Lügenpresse sprach. Oder Interpretier einfach mal weniger in dein Gegenüber...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Januar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @sack
> Unsere Gesellschaft tötet jedenfalls keine Leute für den Abfall vom Glauben, Homosexualität etc


Nicht aktiv, aber passiv, Selbstmorde bei religiösen Fanatisten:
https://andreasekklesia.wordpress.com/tag/selbstmord-bei-den-zeugen-jehova/

Und die Ausgrenzung gegenüber Homosexuellen solltest Du nicht vergessen. Umgebraucht wird deswegen kaum jemand, aber benachteiligt immer noch in ganz vielen Situationen.



Husalah schrieb:


> Zitiere bitte die Stelle an der ich von Lügenpresse sprach. ..


Nicht  du, aber jene, die ganz laut "LÜÜÜÜGENPRESSE" schreien, meinen  angeblich ganz überrascht, dass sie Beweise für unsauberen Journalismus  haben. Die Naivlinge....
Wenn ich explizit schreibe "Und wer sich jetzt hinstellt und ...." Wie sollte ich Dich damit meinen, wenn Du es gar nicht machst? Es geht um jene, die schreiend der
Pegida und AfD folgen, das ist unter den hier Schreibenden vermutlich niemand.


----------



## Sparanus (30. Januar 2016)

Ihr werdet doch wohl einsehen, dass ein Staat der seine Bürger deswegen zum Tode verurteilt ein ganz anderes Kaliber ist als ein paar zurück gebliebene Idioten die man bei uns für diese Taten Jahrelang in den Knast steckt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. Januar 2016)

Sagen wir so, dazwischen liegen 20 Jahre gesellschaftlicher Entwicklung:

_"...Mehr als 50.000 Männer wurden zwischen 1949 und 1969 verurteilt.  Insgesamt, seit Einführung des Paragrafen 1851, sollen es mehrere  Hunderttausend gewesen sein, über 140.000 allein in der NS-Zeit...."_
20 Jahre Abschaffung Schwulenparagraf: Als Homosexuelle noch ins GefÃ¤ngnis kamen - Stern TV | stern TV


----------



## Sparanus (30. Januar 2016)

Ja wir haben das abgeschafft, zum Glück. 
Aber wann außerhalb der NS Zeit gab es dafür die Todesstrafe?


----------



## Dennisth (30. Januar 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich mag Schäuble nicht, aber der Plan ist gut.
> Auto fahren ist momentan viel zu billig, wenn man das ein wenig verteuert würde man zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen. Diejenigen, die dazu in der Lage sind, auf den ÖPNV auszuweichen, werden das tun und man schont die Umwelt und gleichzeitig hat der Staat mehr Geld für die Krise. Klingt gut!



Ja total billig. 1,17 Euro PRO Liter ist natürlich super billig 
Wenn du so ein Fan bist, dann geh bitte auch in Flüchtlingsheimen arbeiten und dort putzen, aber eine WEITERE Steuer auf den Benzinpreis zu schlagen ist einfach nur frech. Der Staat verdient jetzt schon gute 3/4 vom Preis.

Was die GEZ angeht, so glaubst du doch nicht ernsthaft, dass die von ihrem Geld was abgeben? Die Politiker wollen schließlich fürs nix tun und Fakten biegen gut bezahlt werden. Wir brauchen doch mehr so "gut" recherchierte Beitrage von Frontal 21 und co.

So tolle Ideen mit dem Benzinpreis bringen momentan nur eins: Wut auf die Regierung und Muttis "Wir schaffen das" Strategie. Dann wählt man doch lieber eine andere Partei wie die AfD. Kann ich auch verstehen. 

Was die ganzen neuen Berichte angeht, dass einige Vergewaltigungen nur erfunden sind.... Super gemacht Mädels  Die Opfer denen es wirklich passiert ist, werden euch danken. 

Ich bin ja mal gespannt, was so an Karneval passiert, weil unsere armen, traumatisierten Fachkräfte kennen das ja nicht....
Aber hey dafür wird die Wirtschaft angekurbelt. Zwar nicht so, wie wir das gerne hätten aber immerhin:
NRW: Nachfrage nach Pfefferspray seit Silvester-Attacken gestiegen


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ja wir haben das abgeschafft, zum Glück.
> Aber wann außerhalb der NS Zeit gab es dafür die Todesstrafe?



Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie die Gesetze zur Kaiserzeit waren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (30. Januar 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich mag Schäuble nicht, aber der Plan ist gut.
> Auto fahren ist momentan viel zu billig, wenn man das ein wenig verteuert würde man zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen. Diejenigen, die dazu in der Lage sind, auf den ÖPNV auszuweichen, werden das tun und man schont die Umwelt und gleichzeitig hat der Staat mehr Geld für die Krise. Klingt gut!


Ich mag weder Schäuble noch seinen Plan und wo schon man derzeit die Umwelt? 
Ist schön kurzsichtig und wie man bisher gesehen hat werden Sondersteuern ja quasi nie zurück genommen und mit höheren Treibstoffkosten schadet man auch der Wirtschaft. Sollen die Politiker die es eingebrockt haben doch aus eigener Tasche zahlen


----------



## DarkScorpion (30. Januar 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich mag Schäuble nicht, aber der Plan ist gut.
> Auto fahren ist momentan viel zu billig, wenn man das ein wenig verteuert würde man zwei Fliegen mit einer Klappe schlagen. Diejenigen, die dazu in der Lage sind, auf den ÖPNV auszuweichen, werden das tun und man schont die Umwelt und gleichzeitig hat der Staat mehr Geld für die Krise. Klingt gut!



Du weißt auch warum Politiker immer wieder Benzin als Steuerquelle nutzen oder? 

Die meisten hohen Politiker tanken nämlich selber garnicht unseren teuren Sprit, sondern sie zahlen nur den Preis ohne Steuern. 

Und so mit brauchen die nichts zahlen. Das ist eher die Sauerei


----------



## Threshold (30. Januar 2016)

Seit wann fahren Politiker mit ihrem Privatwagen?
Die nutzen die Fahrzeuge des Bundestages. 
Hat Arznei Ulla ja auch schon mal gemacht und hat sich den Wagen dabei klauen lassen.


----------



## Husalah (30. Januar 2016)

Skurrile Begleiterscheinung
Mazedonische Taxifahrer blockieren Flüchtlingsroute: «Wir wollen mitverdienen» - Blick


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Über Wasser kommen Sie auch in kleineren handlicheren Portionen und man könnte Sie besser aufgreifen und zurückschicken.



Wohin willst du ein Boot denn "zurückschicken"? Das kommt aus internationalen Gewässern, Ende Geländer. Es gibt nur zwei potentielle Ziele: Hafen oder Meeresgrund. (und wer so einen Seelenverkäufer schon einmal mit eigenen Augen gesehen hat, der weiß dass letzteres nur eine Frage der Zeit ist)




Split99999 schrieb:


> Es geht darum, ob  Angst ein guter Ratgeber sein kann oder nicht. Du hast das negiert ( für  komplexe Situationen und Entscheidungen in unserer modernen Welt  nicht). AFD, PEGIDA & Co (Threadthema) bekommen Zulauf von  verängstigten Bürgern (Überfremdungsangst, Angst vor Flüchtlingen usw.).



Soweit richtig und eine Bestätigung meiner Aussage. AFD, Pegida und Co bestärken die Ängste dieser Leute jedenfalls.



> Nun hat Höcke (namhafter AFD-Politiker) schon einige Zeit  vor den Übergriffen in Köln vor sexueller Gewalt von Flüchtlingen  gewarnt (wie das verlinkte Youtube-Video beweist). Deswegen meine Frage  an dich, ob das nun ein Zufallstreffer von ihm war oder ob Angst  manchmal doch ein guter Ratgeber sein kann?



Ich sehe keinerlei Anzeichen dafür, dass Höcke diese Aussage aus Angst heraus getätigt hat. Letzteres kann man also schon mal klar verneinen, dass war einfach nur Populismus. Ersteres dagegen kann man bejahen: Wie bereits erwähnt ist sexuelle Gewalt in allen Gesellschaften soweit verbreitet, dass man aber einer Gruppengröße von ein paar 1000 Leuten mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit einige Täter in der Gruppe hat. Wenn man dann noch, wie Höcke, einer Gruppe so ziemlich alle nur denkbaren Straftaten andichtet, hat man zwangsläufig ein paar Treffer.
Wenn wir ein paar 10000 Flüchtlinge haben, die jeder einzelne für Diebstähle und für Vergewaltigungen und für die Entführung deutscher Frauen verurteilt wurden und jeder mindestens jeder 10 Kinder in die Welt gesetzt haben, dann werden Höckes Hassreden in einem Maße erfüllt, dass nicht mehr rein statistisch zu erwarten war.


Im übrigen warte ich weiterhin auf die Verurteilung eines Flüchtlinges für die Ereignisse in Köln. Wie dargestellt liegt die zwar durchaus im Bereich des zu erwartenden, weswegen ich das nicht als drittes Argument gegen deinen Angst-Höcke-Flüchtling-Hypothese anbringen möchte. Aber Stand der Dinge sind meines Wissens nach 0 ermittelte Täter. Das einzige, was es gibt, sind Anzeigen von Personen, die einen Marokaner nicht von einem Ägypter unterscheiden können und die selbst die Bezeichnung "nordafrikanisch" mehrheitlich aus den Medien gehört haben, bevor sie ihre Anzeige aufgegeben haben. Afaik war unter den anhand dieser vagen, voreingenommenen Personenbschreibung ermittelten Tatverdächtigen auch kein einziger, der nach Höckes Rede als Flüchtling nach Deutschland kam.



> Auch dir dürfte aufgefallen sein, dass AFD, PEGIDA & Co seit den Übergriffen in Köln sagen: "Seht ihr, wir hatten recht." Und das ist eben das, was mich interessiert. Die Frage, inwieweit die denn nun Recht haben.



Haben sie nicht. Ende.
Pegida & CO: "1000000 nach Deutschland kommende Flüchtlinge sind im Schnitt so kriminell, dass das Risiko für die deutsche Gesellschaft wichtiger ist, als das Risiko für das Leben der nichtkriminellen Flüchtlinge"
Köln: "Eine Bande von 1-2 dutzend schon länger in der EU lebenden Personen wendet besonders unangenehme Ablenkungsmanöver für Taschendiebstähle an"



> Ihre Angst scheint nach den besagten Übergriffen von Köln ja teilweise berechtigt gewesen zu sein. Ich persönlich bin nämlich an der Wahrheit interessiert



Erster Schritt dahin: Verdammt vorsichtig sein, wenn man mit ungesicherten Informationen arbeiten muss.




DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Hast du dir den Artikel auch durchgelesen. Er hat bereits 2 negative Asylanträge und ein drittes ist gerade am laufen. Er hat bei den Anträgen versucht zu mogeln indem er unterschiedliche Namen angegeben hat.
> 
> Dieser Herr ist sehr wahrscheinlich, wie es die Richterin ja auch gesagt hat, kein Flüchtling sondern ein illegaler Einwanderer



Im Moment ist er erst einmal Asylbewerber und somit kein Einwanderer - wenn auch definitiv eine Person, die illegalen Tätigkeiten nachgeht. Und nur mit letzteren befasste sich das Gericht und verhängte ein verdammt strengens Urteil. Im Gegensatz zu der gebetsmühlenartig wiederholten Behauptung, dass die deutsche Justiz Asylbewerbern einen Persilschein aushändigen würde.
(interessant wäre noch, ob es ein Abschiebehemnis bei dieser Person gibt. Wenn nicht hat die Richterin ihm ggf. noch einen Gefallen getan. Denn offensichtlich hat er nach eigener Einschätzung kaum eine Chance auf einen positiven Asylbescheid, jetzt aber so oder so erstmal für 6 Monate ein deutsches Dach über dem Kopf. Ironischerweise mit besseren Bedingungen, als nicht straffällige Asylberwerber...)




Two-Face schrieb:


> Die USA und Russland haben in der Vergangenheit dafür gesorgt, dass im Nahen Osten extremistische Führungspersönlichkeiten das Ruder übernahmen und sich Tiele der Zivilbevölkerung radikalisiert haben.^^
> "Wir" hatten damit zwar wenig zu tun



Welches "wir"? "Wir" wie in "Deutschland"? Dem Land, dass liebend gern militärisch mit den USA zusammenarbeitet, intensive Wirtschaftsbeziehungen mit Russland unterhält und die von beiden installierten/verursachten Regime hofiert, mit Waffen beliefert und en Masse deren Exportgüter kauft? Es gibt verdammt wenig in dieser Weltwirtschaft, für das ihr viertgrößter Teilnehmer keine Teilschuld trägt.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie die Gesetze zur Kaiserzeit waren.



Nun, wie es zur Kaiserzeit war kann ich im Moment leider auch nicht mit 100%iger Gewissheit beantworten, aber ich habe hier zumindest ein Original Strafgesetzbuch von 1928.
Dort heißt es im dreizehnten Abschnitt, zu Verbrechen gegen die Sittlichkeit:

§§175 Widernatürliche Unzucht:

Die widernatürliche Unzucht(1), welche zwischen *Personen männlichen Geschlechts* oder Menschen mit Tieren begangen wird, ist mit Gefängnis zu bestrafen, auch kann auf Verlust der bürgerlichen Ehrenrechte erkannt werden.(2)

(1) Wechselseitige Onanie genügt nicht.
(2) Idealkonkurrenz mit "§176 - Nötigung zur Unzucht" ist möglich.

Während der Weimarer Republick wurde gleichgeschlechtliche Liebe also als Straftat behandelt und der Unzucht mit Tieren gleichgestellt und wurde entsprechned mit Gefängnis bestraft. Hingerichtet wurde dafür aber niemand.
Ich möchte meinen diese Gültigkeit des § habe auch schon im deutschen Kaiserreich, also vor 1918, bestanden, also auch dort wurde niemand wegen gleichgeschlechtlicher Liebe hingerichtet, zumindest habe ich es so in Erinnerung gelesen zu haben. Aber wie gesagt, mit 100%iger Gewissheit kann ich es grade auch nicht sagen.


----------



## Husalah (31. Januar 2016)

Grichische Fußballspieler protestieren angesichts der Zustände bei denen täglich viele Menschen ihr Leben lassen. 
AE Larissa und Acharnaikos demonstrieren in Griechenland für Flüchtlinge - SPIEGEL ONLINE
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HZvcjT1LJGg


----------



## Verminaard (31. Januar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im übrigen warte ich weiterhin auf die Verurteilung eines Flüchtlinges für die Ereignisse in Köln. Wie dargestellt liegt die zwar durchaus im Bereich des zu erwartenden, weswegen ich das nicht als drittes Argument gegen deinen Angst-Höcke-Flüchtling-Hypothese anbringen möchte. Aber Stand der Dinge sind meines Wissens nach 0 ermittelte Täter. Das einzige, was es gibt, sind Anzeigen von Personen, die einen Marokaner nicht von einem Ägypter unterscheiden können und die selbst die Bezeichnung "nordafrikanisch" mehrheitlich aus den Medien gehört haben, bevor sie ihre Anzeige aufgegeben haben. Afaik war unter den anhand dieser vagen, voreingenommenen Personenbschreibung ermittelten Tatverdächtigen auch kein einziger, der nach Höckes Rede als Flüchtling nach Deutschland kam.



Du weist schon wie das in Deutschland funktioniert mit einer Anzeige, oder?
Wenn du nicht genau weist, wer der mutmaßliche Taeter ist, gibts erstmal eine Anzeige gegen Unbekannt. Da kannst du den mutmaßlichen Taeter beschreiben.
Fuer eine Verurteilung muss zweifelsfrei feststehen, das es sich um die angegebene Person handelt.
Jetzt mix das Alles mal mit den Ereignissen in Koeln zusammen.
Natuerlich wirst du hier auf keine Verurteilung kommen.
Aber einfach so zu tun als waere das nie passiert oder gar nicht so schlimm wie dargestellt ist einfach eine Frechheit.
Gerate mal du in so eine Situation wo du in einer Menschenmenge eingekreist wirst und von allen Seiten spuerst du irgendwelche Haende die dir an die Waesche und dein Eigentum gehen, vielleicht bekommst du noch ein paar gescheuert von der Seite. Dabei rufst du um Hilfe, weist genau das Polizisten in der Naehe sind, und keiner hilft dir weil du abgeschirmt bist.
Und DANACH mach eine ganz klare Taeterbeschreibung.

Du schreibst zwar viele schoene lange Texte, wo etliches schluessig ist, aber manche Aussagen von dir....


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Während der Weimarer Republick wurde gleichgeschlechtliche Liebe also als Straftat behandelt und der Unzucht mit Tieren gleichgestellt und wurde entsprechned mit Gefängnis bestraft. Hingerichtet wurde dafür aber niemand.



Ich finde es ja immer interessant, dass geschlechtliche Beziehungen zwischen Frauen nie erwähnt werden.
Das scheint bei den Männern -- denn die haben ja die Gesetze gemacht -- ja akzeptiert zu sein.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (31. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja immer interessant, dass geschlechtliche Beziehungen zwischen Frauen nie erwähnt werden.
> Das scheint bei den Männern -- denn die haben ja die Gesetze gemacht -- ja akzeptiert zu sein.



Die meisten Männer gucken ja auch lieber Lesben p0rn als das maskuline Gegenstück


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2016)

Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Die meisten Männer gucken ja auch lieber Lesben p0rn als das maskuline Gegenstück



Ich will das jetzt nicht weiter vertiefen, das könnte sonst nur ablenken.


----------



## Husalah (31. Januar 2016)

Die AfD Wähler, die ohne Waffengewalt gegen Flüchtlinge vorgehen wollen, müssen sich langsam nach einer anderen Partei umschauen. 
Schusswaffen-Einsatz gegen FlÃ¼chtlinge: AfD: Gegen Angreifer mÃ¼ssen wir uns verteidigen - Politik - Tagesspiegel


----------



## Threshold (31. Januar 2016)

Ach die Frau wieder. Na ja. Dazu habe ich eigentlich keine Meinung.


----------



## Nightslaver (31. Januar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es ja immer interessant, dass geschlechtliche Beziehungen zwischen Frauen nie erwähnt werden.
> *Das scheint bei den Männern* -- denn die haben ja die Gesetze gemacht --* ja akzeptiert zu sein.*



Nein das hat damit wohl nichts zu tun. Frauen können schlicht  auf natatürlichen Wege "keinen" gemeinsamen Beischlaf ausüben da ihnen, nach dieser Rechtsauffassung, die entsprechenden Geschlechtorgane fehlen um miteinander zu schlafen. 
Denn wie schon in Anmerkung (1) des § steht, *gegenseitige Onanie genügt, auch bei Männern, nicht als Tatbestand *und mehr können Frauen halt von sich aus schlicht und einfach, ohne "Spielzeuge", dies es damals noch nicht gab, nicht.
Entsprechend wäre ein explizite Erwähnung von Frauen sinnlos.


----------



## aloha84 (31. Januar 2016)

Ich begreife nicht wie die afd frau "von" storch sowas durchgehen lassen kann. Es kann doch nicht die gesamte Partei Vakuum im Kopf haben. Da muss auch mal die parteibasis auf den Tisch hauen und sich distanzieren....naja genug stimmen werden sie vermutlich trotzdem sammeln, anscheinend ist das Motto je radikaler umso besser....beunruhigend!


----------



## Sparanus (31. Januar 2016)

Wir sind einfach wieder in einer Zeit wo die Leute wollen, dass die Politiker es anders angehen,
da man in das alte kein Vertrauen mehr hat...

Beatrix von Storch: AfD-Vizechefin will Polizei sogar auf Kinder schießen lassen - Flüchtlingskrise - FAZ

Es geht wohl darum, dass wirklich niemand mehr illegal nach Deutschland kommt und niemand der Klug ist wird das bei bestehenden Schießbefehl versuchen.
Effektiv wäre es sicherlich.


----------



## Amon (31. Januar 2016)

Und ob ihr es glaubt oder nicht, bis 1995 war Homosexualität in Deutschland immer noch strafbar.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Januar 2016)

Das Thema hatten wir die letzten Seiten schon


----------



## Amon (31. Januar 2016)

Ach ja, zum Schießbefehl den Frauke Petry angeblich fordert:



> *Gesetz über den unmittelbaren Zwang bei Ausübung öffentlicher Gewalt durch Vollzugsbeamte des Bundes (UZwG)
> § 11 Schußwaffengebrauch im Grenzdienst*
> 
> (1) Die in § 9 Nr.  1, 2, 7 und 8 genannten Vollzugsbeamten *können im Grenzdienst  Schußwaffen auch gegen Personen gebrauchen*, die sich der wiederholten  Weisung, zu halten oder die Überprüfung ihrer Person oder der etwa  mitgeführten Beförderungsmittel und Gegenstände zu dulden, durch die  Flucht zu entziehen versuchen. *Ist anzunehmen, daß die mündliche Weisung  nicht verstanden wird*, so kann sie durch einen *Warnschuß* ersetzt  werden.
> ...



Das ist geltendes Recht! Niemand fordert einen Schießbefehl, selbst Frau Petry nicht! Die Anwort "Ja" von Frau von Storch auf die Frage des Facebooknutzers halte ich auch für etwas ungünstig aber die reißerische Überschrift der FAZ tut auch ihr übriges dazu bei (die waren mal seriöser). Und um dem ganzen mal wieder den ursprünglichen Zusammenhalt zu geben:
*
ultima ratio
Ultima Ratio bezeichnet den letzten Lösungsweg, das letzte Mittel oder  den letzten Ausweg in einem Interessenkonflikt, wenn zuvor alle  sonstigen im ethischen Sinne vernünftigen Lösungsvorschläge verworfen  wurden, da mit ihnen keine – oder angeblich keine – Einigung erzielt  werden konnte

*


----------



## Husalah (31. Januar 2016)

Dann bin ich ja beruhigt solange die AfD nur Endlösungen anbietet...


----------



## Woohoo (31. Januar 2016)

Ja die Polizei muss sich wehren etc.
Aber wie "ungeschickt" ist es dieses Thema jetzt vom Zaun zu reißen.  Jedes Wort wird vom politischen Gegner verwendet um die Partei anzugreifen. So weit so normal. Aber dann äußert man sich doch nicht so. Auch wenn ein Interviewer noch so oft nachfragt wie man die Grenzen letztendlich sichern will o.ä.. Da muss man dann wie die anderen Parteien ausweichen, wenn man merkt, dass die Antwort einem am Ende negativ ausgelegt wird.   
Man sagt ja auch nicht Plan B sondern Plan A2 um die eigene Partei besser darstehen zu lassen.



Husalah schrieb:


> Skurrile Begleiterscheinung
> Mazedonische Taxifahrer blockieren Flüchtlingsroute: «Wir wollen mitverdienen» - Blick


Unsere Taxifahrer haben es manchmal einfacher. Kostenfreie Taxifahrten für Flüchtlinge.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=fCBqKOZuvjE



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wohin willst du ein Boot denn  "zurückschicken"? Das kommt aus internationalen Gewässern, Ende  Geländer. Es gibt nur zwei potentielle Ziele: Hafen oder Meeresgrund.  (und wer so einen Seelenverkäufer schon einmal mit eigenen Augen gesehen  hat, der weiß dass letzteres nur eine Frage der Zeit ist)



Man müsste sie aufnehmen und zurückbringen. Nicht mit den eigenen Booten zur Umkehr zwingen. 
Dann müsste man in die Gewässer von nordafrikanische Staaten eindringen und die Leute wieder abliefern. Aber wie gesagt, dass müsste mit weiteren Hilfsmaßnahmen einhergehen und bedingt eine Zusammenarbeit mit den Staaten.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (31. Januar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich begreife nicht wie die afd frau "von" storch sowas durchgehen lassen kann. Es kann doch nicht die gesamte Partei Vakuum im Kopf haben.



Wieso Vakuum im Kopf und auf diese eine Frau bezogen? Von Storch ist stellvertretende Parteichefin, ihre Aussage führte Ausführung von Frauke Petry alias amtierende Parteichefin weiter aus und liegt damit voll auf der Linie von Höcke, seines Zeichens erfolgreichster Landesverbandleiter. Gauland, der einzig erfolgreichere, sieht ähnliche Forderungen stellende Pegidisten als "natürliche Verbündete". In Kurz: Das ist keine Ausnahmeposition, sondern Kernideologie der AFD-Spitzenpersönlichkeiten. Die Frage ist nicht, wieso die Basis ihre Aushängeschilder nicht aus der Partei wirft, sondern allenfalls warum die ehemaligen Lucke-Anhänger, die die AFD als eurofeindliche-Wirtschaftspartei betrachtet haben, nicht zusammen mit ihrem Vorbild aus diesem rechten Verein ausgestiegen sind?

Die AFD ist schlichtweg keine Partei (mehr) für Leute, die Ausländerfeindlichkeit ablehnen, entsprechend traurig ist die große Anzahl an Personen, die sich zu ihr bekennen.




Woohoo schrieb:


> Ja die Polizei muss sich wehren etc.
> Aber wie "ungeschickt" ist es dieses Thema jetzt vom Zaun zu reißen.



Wieso ungeschickt? Es gibt viele Leute, die genau so etwas hören wollen...



> Man müsste sie aufnehmen und zurückbringen. Nicht mit den eigenen Booten zur Umkehr zwingen.
> Dann müsste man in die Gewässer von nordafrikanische Staaten eindringen und die Leute wieder abliefern. Aber wie gesagt, dass müsste mit weiteren Hilfsmaßnahmen einhergehen und bedingt eine Zusammenarbeit mit den Staaten.



Und genau das ist ja eben nicht Ziel derjeniger, die eine Schließung von Grenzen fordern: Ankommende zunächst ins Land zu lassen, weil man anders eben nicht die schutzbedürftigen aussortieren kann. Stattdessen werden Forderungen aufgestellt die darauf hinauslaufen, dass unschuldige Menschen vor Zäunen bzw. Küsten verrecken.


----------



## der-sack88 (31. Januar 2016)

Die AfD hat zu Grenzen sowieso eine seltsame Ansicht. Deren Brandenburger Landeschef Gauland hat sich ja auch schon positiv zur ehemaligen innerdeutschen Grenze mitsamt Mauer und Schießbefehl geäußert. Das tolle an dieser Grenze sei, dass diese dicht gewesen sei. Das scheint die Bewohner der neuen Bundesländer zu überzeugen, immerhin ist die AfD da besonders stark. Tja, da sieht man mal wieder, es war doch nicht alles schlecht in der DDR... und wenn es auch nur der Schießbefehl war. Das wäre zwar nichts, über das ich mich übermäßig freuen würde, aber jedem das Seine.

Ich bin gespannt, wie die AfD reagiert, wenn sie dank dieser Äußerungen demnächst vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet wird. Sicher wird man dann die selbstverschuldete Überwachung als Drangsalierung der Diktaturdemokratie darstellen und es werden noch ein paar Dumme drauf reinfallen.
Ich frage mich sowieso, wie man aktuell noch die AfD für eine richtige, geschweige denn eine wählbare Partei halten kann. Man kann nur hoffen, dass sie einen ähnlichen Weg wie die Piraten geht.


----------



## Sparanus (31. Januar 2016)

Das schießen ist halt die letzte Konsequenz, wenn ich sehe wie die in anderen Ländern die Grenzzäune einrennen wollten gegen Wasserwerfer und Co
ist dies das letzte Mittel. Aber wie gesagt das letzte Mittel.
Persönlich meine ich wir sollten das an der EU Grenze erledigen, aber wirklich mit unseren Leuten und nicht nur die Staaten dort alleine lassen.
Wenn wir sie zurück schleppen ist das zwar auch ein Rechtsbruch aber es ist definitiv besser als zu schießen.


----------



## Husalah (31. Januar 2016)

Bin mal gespannt welcher Wahnsinn da noch auf uns zukommt in den nächsten Monaten, habe ein wenig das Gefühl das Stück für Stück die Hemmungen der Menschen fallen, die sich ab "stark Rechtslastig" und darüber hinaus zugehörig fühlen. 
Kann mir vorstellen das dort richtige Aufbruchstimmung herrscht. Dann noch ein Terroranschlag irgendwo, oder ein größerer Vorfall mit Ausländern und man braucht nur 1+1 zusammenzählen Wieviele aus der Mitte dann in die Arme von den selbsternannten Grenzschützern laufen. 

So oder so nimmt das alles sehr ungesunde Formen an, nichtmal nur von der Seite der Braunen alleine, sondern auch von der Unfähigkeit der Regierenden und der alteingesessenen Parteien, die offensichtlich keine Antworten auf die derzeitigen Entwicklungen von außen und innen parat haben.


----------



## Verminaard (31. Januar 2016)

Hier herrscht ja wieder mal ein Aufschrei. Schusswaffen, wie kann man nur? blablabla

Frage mal so in den Raum: Wie sollte man denn die Aussengrenzen schuetzen?
Sollte man ueberhaupt schuetzen?
Sollte man auf die EU-Staaten abwaelzen die eine EU-Aussengrenze haben? Dann kann man dann leicht mit dem Finger drauf zeigen, wie Nazi die nicht alle sind weil die einen Zaun bauen und die Aussengrenzen, was ja dann auch gefordert wird, schuetzen?
Muss man ueberhaupt Grenzen schuetzen?
Was wuerdet ihr sagen wenn ploetzlich 2 Millionen Russen aus aermsten Gebieten Russlands nach Deutschland stroemen? (Oder sonst einem Teil der Welt, ersetze Russen hier mit der jeweiligen Herkunft)
Was wenn 1 Million Amis mit Waffen ins Land stroemen?

Ich stelle hier Fragen ohne eigene Wertung, weil ich es selber nicht weis.
Ist ein schwieriges Thema.
Ich halte es aber auch fuer nicht gut einfach zu sagen: es sind Fluechtlinge, da duerfen wir gar nichts machen.


----------



## Two-Face (31. Januar 2016)

Das mit dem Schießen zum Sichern der Grenzen kann man sich in 100 Jahren nochmal vorholen, wenn es eine 500 Millionen Klimaflüchtlinge geben wird.
Das Problem ist nur: Wir - bzw. unsere Nachfahren - werden ebenfalls unter diesen 500 Millionen sein.


----------



## der-sack88 (31. Januar 2016)

Grenzen schützen, Dubliner Abkommen und Grundrecht auf Asyl passen nicht zusammen.
Irgendwie finde ich es auch nicht in Ordnung, wie man sich immer die Rosinen der Globalisierung rauspickt und andere unter Strafe dazu zwingt, ein (für sie) Verlustgeschäft einzugehen, von dem nur wir profitieren. Nur weil man mächtig genug dazu ist. Die Folgen dieser offenen Grenzen und der Globalisierung will man dann nicht tragen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (31. Januar 2016)

Demaskierung der AfD. So, so, mit Waffen gegen Flüchtlinge. Tickst noch richtig, ihr Spalter von der AfD?

AfD Beatrix von Storch: Schießbefehl-Äußerung löst Entsetzen aus - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Sparanus (31. Januar 2016)

Man macht es sich halt sehr einfach
AfD-Vorstoß: Dürfen Polizisten auf Flüchtlinge schießen? - DIE WELT

Entweder man macht die Grenzen zu und schießt nur, wenn es Szenen wie in anderen Ländern gibt wo die anfangen selbst anzugreifen
dann kann man das sogar rechtfertigen, weil es wirkliche Verteidigung ist. Also mit Angreifen ist jetzt Steine etc werfen gemeint,
weil man nicht reingelassen wird und nicht unerlaubter Grenzübertritt.

Andererseits, das wäre nicht gegen alle Menschenrechte, aber effektiv ganz nach Clausewitzs Logik  kann man
einen Todesstreifen errichten und dann kommt kaum noch einer. Effektiv, aber nichts was man auch nur irgendwie in Betracht ziehen kann.


----------



## Rolk (1. Februar 2016)

Ich verstehe nicht wie man solche Aussagen machen kann, wo doch klar ist das Politik und Medien danach lechzen jedes Wort der AfD möglichst negativ auszulegen. Naja, geschickter als die halbe Welt einzuladen als Flüchtling nach Deutschland zu kommen war es allemal.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Februar 2016)

Dann bewerte doch einfach eine Ebene weiter. Wenn ein im Rampenlicht stehender Mensch, der weiss, dass jede Aussage auf die Goldwaage gelegt wird, schon zu den Sätzen kommt, auf friedliche Frauen und Kinder zu schießen, nur weil ein Fuß über die Grenze gesetzt wird, was geht in dem Kopf eines solchen Wesens wohl sonst noch alles vor? Interessant ist wie bei den meisten Menschen nicht das, was sie sagen, sondern das, was sie verschweigen. Das Gesprochene gibt immer nur dezente Hinweise auf das, was Menschen wirklich wollen. Bei der AfD schwant mir immer mehr sehr übeles.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. Februar 2016)

Man sollte denen einfach nicht jedes Mal ein solche Plattform bereiten, nur weil wieder irgendwer geistig auf Tauchgang geht. 

Dieser Müll wird wieder auf allen Plattformen diskutiert und bietet vor allem eines: Die eigene Überlegenheit gegenüber Flüchtlingen voll auszuspielen und einfach "auszuwürfeln" was man mit ihnen anstellen soll. Gut das wir hier alles so "zivilisiert" sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Februar 2016)

Jetzt wird es aber echt schlimm, jetzt müssen sofort alle Flüchtlinge erschossen werden, oder wie seht Ihr das?
Flüchtlinge könnten den Staat bis 2017 rund 50 Milliarden Euro kosten - SPIEGEL ONLINE

50 Milliarden an Ausgaben, wir werden alle sterben, oder doch nicht? Sind die meisten Kosten nicht für Essen und Kleidung, also Waren die im absoluten Überfluss vorhanden sind? Bei einem Bruttoinlandsprodukt von gut  3 Billionen Euro, würde das ja bedeuten, dass wir im ersten Ansatz  gut 1,5% unseres Wohlstands teilen? Wie bitte, ich soll 1,5% weniger Konsum haben? Gehts noch? Das ist doch Landesverrat, oder relativ unbedeutend?


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2016)

Na ja. Das Institut der deutschen Wirtschaft ist ja jetzt kein unabhängiges Institut oder so.
Die werden von der Wirtschaft finanziert und sind eigentlich Lobbyisten.
Keine Ahnung also, ob die Zahlen zutreffend sind.
Aber 50 Milliarden sind ja Peanuts, wenn man sich anschaut, was die Finanzkrise gekostet hat.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. Februar 2016)

Oder erstmal alle Steuern zahlen...


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (1. Februar 2016)

Ich denke klar ist das man die Flüchtlinge kontrolliert "reinlassen" muss. Unbefugte Grenzübergänge müssen verhindert werden. Aber doch nicht durch Waffen!! Dann wären wir doch kein Deut besser als die dämlichen Affen die in Nah Ost Menschen wegen ihrem religiösen Fanatismus abschlachten!


----------



## Verminaard (1. Februar 2016)

Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Ich denke klar ist das man die Flüchtlinge kontrolliert "reinlassen" muss. Unbefugte Grenzübergänge müssen verhindert werden. Aber doch nicht durch Waffen!! Dann wären wir doch kein Deut besser als die dämlichen Affen die in Nah Ost Menschen wegen ihrem religiösen Fanatismus abschlachten!


Was genau willst du machen, wenn sich abgewiesene auf irgendwelche woerter einlassen und trotzdem mit allen Mitteln, auch Hindernis ueberwaeltigend, illegalen grenzueberschritt begehen?
Ich hatte schon mal geschrieben das das ein schwieriges Thema ist.

Waere dann wuenschenswert wenn eine Praxis fuer jeden gilt und nicht nur fuer spezielle Personengruppen.


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2016)

Dann werden sie verhaftet. Ist doch heute schon so, oder nicht?
Oder willst du ihnen in den rücken schießen, weil sie übers Feld laufen?


----------



## der-sack88 (1. Februar 2016)

In den erfolgreich gentrifizierten Stadtteilen stehen immer mehr Wohnungen leer, ein großer Teil der Lebensmittel in Deutschland wird weggeschmissen. Bestimmt kann man einen großen Teil der Flüchtlinge für lau unterbringen und versorgen.

Finde es aber auch interessant, dass Steuerflüchtlinge den Staat pro Jahr wesentlich mehr kosten als die komplette Krise bis 2017 (angeblich) kosten soll. Während Steuerhinterziehung aber immer noch nicht ernst genommen wird werden mittlerweile Stimmen laut, Frauen und Kinder zu erschießen, wenn sie die Grenzen überschreiten. Da kann dann auch keiner mit den Kosten argumentieren, hier geht es schlicht um Angst vor allem Unbekannten.


----------



## Rolk (1. Februar 2016)

Wobei werden sie verhaftet? Bei den Stichprobenartigen Kontrollen die noch geschätzte 2-3 Wochen durchgehalten werden können?


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2016)

Wer illegal ins Land reist, wird doch verhaftet, oder?
Wer sich registriert, wird nicht verhaftet, der kommt in ein Auffanglager.
Man könnte jetzt fragen, wo der Unterschied zwischen Knast und Auffanglager ist.


----------



## Verminaard (1. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dann werden sie verhaftet. Ist doch heute schon so, oder nicht?
> Oder willst du ihnen in den rücken schießen, weil sie übers Feld laufen?


Ich habe bisher nichts von Verhaftungen gelesen, wenn wer irgendwie ueber die Grenze gekommen ist.

Wieso wird hier gleich provokant nach erschiessungen gefragt?
Wollt ihr so das "wahre" Wesen des gegenuebers "entlarven"?
Tituliert doch gleich die Leute, die sich nicht gleich empoert gegen irgendwas aussprechen als Nazis. 

Irgendwo hat es mal geheissen man soll nicht das eine gegen das andere aufwiegen. Hier kommen schoen Argumente mit Bankenrettung, steuerfluechtlingen usw.

Erinnert mich an Aussagen von der Roth: "es ist ein Skandal das die AfD behauptet ich haette in koeln mitvergewaltigt" 
Aber fast zeitgleich Auch: "die AfD hat bei Anschlaegen auf fluechtlingsheime mitgeschossen"
.... Double Standards....


P.s. Wie sind eigentlich genau die aktuellen Gesetze bezueglich deutscher aussengrenzen  und grenzschutz?


----------



## aloha84 (1. Februar 2016)

Die Frage nach der "Erschießung" wurde vermutlich gestellt, da sich dieser thread um die AFD dreht......naja und Storch und Petry sagen ja gerade wie sie das sehen.
Übrigens Entwarnung im Fall Storch, auf Kinder würde sie nicht schießen lassen, nur auf Frauen.


----------



## Rolk (1. Februar 2016)

Wie will sie die treffen hinter der Masse aus alleinstehenden Männern die vorne weg marschieren?


----------



## der-sack88 (1. Februar 2016)

Huch, ist das etwa ein Anflug von Gleichberechtigung?

Bisher war die AfD ja als antifeministisch, reaktionär und sexistisch bekannt. Alle Frauen an den Herd und so. Aber nett, dass sie beim erschießen von dieser Linie abweichen. Da kommt jeder auf seine Kosten.




Rolk schrieb:


> Wie will sie die treffen hinter der Masse aus alleinstehenden Männern die vorne weg marschieren?



Massen? Glaubst du etwa dem Müll von wegen 70% oder gar 80% der Flüchtlinge seien Männer im besten Alter?

Wie falsche Bilder von FlÃ¼chtlingen entstehen â€” BILDblog

Da steht übrigens nicht nur drin, warum die Zahlen der Medien und Populisten falsch sind und nur Stimmung gegen Flüchtlinge machen sollen (Rügenkresse!), sondern es wird auch begründet, warum in der Tat mehr Männer kommen als Frauen. Und warum das ganz normal ist.


----------



## azzih (1. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> P.s. Wie sind eigentlich genau die aktuellen Gesetze bezueglich deutscher aussengrenzen  und grenzschutz?



Da wir im Schengenraum sind gibts faktisch kein Grenzschutz/Kontrollen, das wird auf die Länder am Rand der Schengenzone verlagert.  Die Grenzen können auch nicht beliebig lange dicht gemacht werden wie das die Populisten der AFD fordern, das geht in speziellen Ausnahmefällen nur für ne bestimmte Zeit (glaube 1 Monat). Praktisch ist das sowieso kaum möglich, wir sind im Herzen Europas und unsere Grenze erstreckt sich zaunlos über tausende Kilometer.

Diese AFD Trullas sind Witzfiguren wie der gute Donald Trump. Nur populistischer Dünnschiss, weitab von jeglicher Realität, Verträgen und Gesetzen und auch weitab vom gutem Geschmack. Die Idee einer national-konservativen Partei wie der AFD finde ich legitim, auch wenn ich deren Politik für dumm und kurzsichtig halte. Aber wir leben in einer Demokratie und auch solche Stimmen sollen Vertretung finden.  Aber mittlerweile ist die AFD ohne Lucke ein Sammelbecken für Selbstdarsteller, Dummköpfe und rechtes Gesindel.


----------



## Verminaard (1. Februar 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Huch, ist das etwa ein Anflug von Gleichberechtigung?
> 
> Bisher war die AfD ja als antifeministisch, reaktionär und sexistisch bekannt. Alle Frauen an den Herd und so.



Antifeministisch mit Frauen in spitzenpositionen?
Steht das wirklich in deren Parteiprogramm mit frauen an den Herd?


----------



## aloha84 (1. Februar 2016)

Anfangs propagierten sie "die Rückkehr zum tradietionellen Familienbild"........aber die AFD kann immer nur ein Thema, daher gibt es jetzt keine Familienpolitik mehr --> nur noch Flüchtlingskrise.


----------



## der-sack88 (1. Februar 2016)

Klar, warum sollten denn Frauen nicht auch Antifeministinnen sein können? Gerade die hier zuletzt so oft genannte Storch hat ja auf ihren diversen Propagandaplattformen im Internet explizit für ein mittelalterliches Familien- und Frauenbild geworben. Antifeminismus ist oder war ein fester Grundsatz der AfD, in dem sie mit Sprüchen wie "Wir sind keine Feministen, weil wir was in der Birne haben" gleichzeitig die Emanzipierung und die Menschen, die dafür kämpfen, als Gegner sehen.

Natürlich steht "Frauen an den Herd" nicht explizit im Parteiprogramm, trotzdem ist (oder war) es das Ziel der Familienpolitik. Nicht umsonst ist die AfD die Partei für den neuen Rechten: männlich, über 50, verheiratet. Die Zustimmung unter den Frauen ist deutlich geringer als unter Männern.


----------



## Rolk (1. Februar 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Massen? Glaubst du etwa dem Müll von wegen 70% oder gar 80% der Flüchtlinge seien Männer im besten Alter?
> 
> Wie falsche Bilder von FlÃ¼chtlingen entstehen â€” BILDblog
> 
> Da steht übrigens nicht nur drin, warum die Zahlen der Medien und  Populisten falsch sind und nur Stimmung gegen Flüchtlinge machen sollen  (Rügenkresse!), sondern es wird auch begründet, warum in der Tat mehr  Männer kommen als Frauen. Und warum das ganz normal ist.



Jede Quelle -auch deine- schreibt von 70% Männeranteil oder mehr. Von im besten Alter war keine Rede.

Die Gründe sind auch kein Geheimniss:

Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge sind überwiegend Männer. Kriegsflüchtlinge die knapp bei Kasse sind schicken ihr Familienoberhaupt oder ein anderes bevorzugtes Familienmitglied und das sind nun mal auch keine Frauen.


----------



## der-sack88 (1. Februar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Jede Quelle -auch deine- schreibt von 70% Männeranteil oder mehr. Von im besten Alter war keine Rede.



Klar war davon die Rede.
Irgendjemand hat angefangen zu behaupten 70% seien "junge Männer" (vielleicht Palmer). Irgendwann wurden daraus gar 80% "junge, kräftig gebaute Männer". Und alle schreiben es ab, ohne die Quellen zu prüfen. Das Problem ist, dass die Rechten eine sehr komische Sicht auf unsere Medien haben: schreiben sie etwas, was ihnen nicht passt ist es immer gelogen. Schreiben sie etwas, was ihnen passt, ist es immer wahr. Und es ist auch vollkommen egal, was wirklich dahinter steckt, ob die Geschichte nun stimmt oder nicht. Hauptsache sie muss ins Weltbild passen. Sieht man ja am verlinkten Artikel: die ganzen Hetzer springen gleich drauf an, egal ob nun Pegida, NPD oder Bild.

Auch super ist, wie man beim vorliegenden Fall der ARD vorwirft, die gelogenen Zahlen nicht als Wahrheit darzustellen, und damit versucht, seine "Lügenpresse"-Lüge zu untermauern.


----------



## aloha84 (1. Februar 2016)

Und nicht vergessen, wenn ein Facebook-Post 10.000 mal geliked wird --> ist es wahr.


----------



## Verminaard (1. Februar 2016)

Erschreckende parallelen


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. Februar 2016)

Was halten die Gegner von Grenzschließungen eigentlich von Merkels schmutzigen Deal mit der Türkei? -> Flüchtlinge in der Türkei: Gescheitert an Europas Türsteher - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und was ist mit den USA, die ihre Grenze zu Mexiko schützen und dabei auch oft von der Waffe Gebrauch machen? Findet ihr da Vergleiche mit der Berliner Mauer und Todesstreifen auch in Ordnung oder ist es einfach nur ein Land, das legitim seine Grenze schützt, um nicht von mexikanischen Flüchtlingen überrollt zu werden?  

Und was haltet ihr von Deutschlands Politik der "offenen Tür"? Ohne General Winter hätten wir vermutlich jeden Tag 10.000 neue Flüchtlinge in Deutschland. Einfach Grnezen offen lassen und warten bis die nächste Million voll ist? Worauf dann natürlich ohne Grenzschließungen auch die übernächste Million nicht lange auf sich warten lässt. Ist schon okay wenn wir zig Millionen Flüchtlinge innerhalb kürzester Zeit nach Deutschland lassen oder wie? Gut, bleiben ja nur noch 57 Millionen.  -> 60 Millionen FlÃ¼chtlinge - und es werden noch mehr - Politik - SÃ¼ddeutsche.de


----------



## beren2707 (1. Februar 2016)

Nach langer Abstinenz traue ich mich auch mal wieder in die Höhle des Löwen, das WiPoWi. 


Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieso wird hier gleich provokant nach erschiessungen gefragt?


Weil es unangenehm an längst überwunden geglaubte Zeiten erinnert. Petry sagte, man „muss den illegalen Grenzübertritt verhindern, notfalls auch von der Schusswaffe Gebrauch machen. So steht es im Gesetz.“ Auf Nachfrage präzisiert sie: „Ich  habe das Wort Schießbefehl nicht benutzt. Kein Polizist will auf einen  Flüchtling schießen. Ich will das auch nicht. Aber zur Ultima Ratio  gehört der Einsatz von Waffengewalt."


			
				§ 10 UZwG schrieb:
			
		

> (1) Schußwaffen dürfen gegen einzelne Personen nur gebraucht werden,
> 1.  um die unmittelbar bevorstehende Ausführung oder die Fortsetzung einer  rechtswidrigen Tat zu verhindern, die sich den Umständen nach
> a) als ein Verbrechen
> oder
> ...



Da solche Szenarien   jedoch mit dem zur Diskussion stehenden Grenzübertritt von Flüchtlingen  absolut nichts gemein haben, sind sämtliche Fachsimpeleien bzgl. dem  Gebrauch von Schusswaffen komplett am Thema vorbeigehend und die Aussagen mit geltendem Recht nicht zu rechtfertigen. Insbesondere  Frau von Storch hat durch Ihre Aussage (Frauen und Kinder am Grenzübertritt mit Waffengewalt hindern) und die Präzisierung derselben (keine Kinder mehr, jetzt nur noch Männer + Frauen inkl. fehlgeleiteter Berufung aufs Recht)  deutlich gemacht, dass sie persönlich Waffengewalt gegen Flüchtlinge zur  Verhinderung des Grenzübertritts als angemessen empfindet – wofür es  jedoch keinerlei rechtliche Grundlage gibt, eine moralische sowieso nicht. 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den USA, die ihre Grenze zu  Mexiko schützen und dabei auch oft von der Waffe Gebrauch  machen?


Wir  lösen die Flüchtlingskrise nicht dadurch, dass wir Mauern und Zäune  bauen sowie Todesstreifen anlegen – was in unserem Rechtsstaat  glücklicherweise auch gar nicht möglich ist. Wir müssen die Push- und  Pull-Faktoren angehen, damit sich die Leute erst gar nicht mehr auf den  Weg zu uns machen müssen/wollen, aber sicherlich keine unbewaffneten  Flüchtlinge an der Grenze mit Waffengewalt aufhalten. Dazu wird sich  sicherlich auch kein Polizist bereit erklären, solange gewisse  politische Kräfte nicht wieder Mauerschützen einsetzen möchten.

Es sollte nachvollziehbar sein, dass man mit Kopfschütteln auf derartige Aussagen von P. und S. reagiert, zumal sie von einer Partei stammen, die sich Rechtsstaatlichkeit und den "Mut zur Wahrheit" auf die Fahne schreibt. Halbgebildete Politiker haben wir bereits genug, wir brauchen sicherlich nicht welche, die aufgrund einer falschen Rechtsauffassung zu begründen versuchen, warum es ihrer Meinung nach legitim wäre, illegale Grenzübertreter mit Waffengewalt aufzuhalten. Die aufkommenden Assoziationen stammen nicht von ungefähr und die Reaktion erschreckend vieler Menschen offenbart, auf welch fruchtbaren Boden solche Thesen fallen.

Es stellt sich bloß die Frage, ob sich die AfD noch rechtzeitig vor den Wahlen weiter entlarvt oder es schafft, genug frustrierte Wähler um sich zu scharen, die dann primär aus Protest und Unzufriedenheit eine Partei wählen, die sie unter anderen Umständen niemals wählen könnten, weil sie diversen Inhalten und Personen diametral gegenüberstehen. Hoffen wir, dass die AfD nicht die nächste Partei wird, die in Deutschland einen "Erdrutschsieg" bejubeln wird.


----------



## azzih (1. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Was halten die Gegner von Grenzschließungen eigentlich von Merkels schmutzigen Deal mit der Türkei? -> Flüchtlinge in der Türkei: Gescheitert an Europas Türsteher - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Und was ist mit den USA, die ihre Grenze zu Mexiko schützen und dabei auch oft von der Waffe Gebrauch machen? Findet ihr da Vergleiche mit der Berliner Mauer und Todesstreifen auch in Ordnung oder ist es einfach nur ein Land, das legitim seine Grenze schützt, um nicht von mexikanischen Flüchtlingen überrollt zu werden?
> 
> Und was haltet ihr von Deutschlands Politik der "offenen Tür"? Ohne General Winter hätten wir vermutlich jeden Tag 10.000 neue Flüchtlinge in Deutschland. Einfach Grnezen offen lassen und warten bis die nächste Million voll ist? Worauf dann natürlich ohne Grenzschließungen auch die übernächste Million nicht lange auf sich warten lässt. Ist schon okay wenn wir zig Millionen Flüchtlinge innerhalb kürzester Zeit nach Deutschland lassen oder wie? Gut, bleiben ja nur noch 57 Millionen.  -> 60 Millionen FlÃ¼chtlinge - und es werden noch mehr - Politik - SÃ¼ddeutsche.de



Wir sind Teil des Schengenraums und dürfen unsere Grenzen nicht dauerhaft schließen. Nebenbei wäre der volkswirtschaftliche Schaden dadurch immens hoch. Für den Schutz der Außengrenzen sind Länder wie Griechenland zuständig, diese sollten normal die Flüchtlinge auffangen, registrieren und das Anrecht auf Asyl prüfen und nicht Flüchtlinge ungehindert und unregistriert in andere Schengenstaaten weiterschicken.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. Februar 2016)

Split99999 schrieb:


> Was halten die Gegner von Grenzschließungen eigentlich von Merkels schmutzigen Deal mit der Türkei?



Pssst, nicht so laut! Wenn das bekannt wird kratzt das noch an Merkels Image als Mutter Teresa der Flüchtlinge.
Nein im Ernst, was soll man von dem Deal halten? Er passt wie immer zu Merkels Art zu handeln, was unangenehm ist, womit man sich sein Ansehn kaputt machen würde, schiebe möglichst weit von dir weg auf andere ab. Darum auch der Deal mit der Türkei.
Merkel weiß schon das auch die Türkei die Zahl der "Flüchtlinge" nicht mit netten Bitten und guten Worten verringern kann. Kein "Flüchtling" wird sich durch liebe Bitten davon abhalten lassen sich aus der Türkei auf den Weg nach Zentraleuropa zu machen, oder nicht in ein Boot nach Griechenland zu steigen. Also was bleibt? Die von der Soft und Sanft Fraktion verschriene harte Methode und Merkel weiß natürlich auch das die Türken das so handhaben müssen um ihren Versprechungen auch nur halbwegs nachkommen zu können.

Nur ein Vollidiot und Blinder hat beim Abschluss dieses Deals geglaubt die Türken könnten das anders regeln als auf diese Art und Weise, was unsere Politiker natürlich aus reiner "Herzensgüte" immer ausweichen und es für "indiskutabel" halten. Auch die Türkei kann nicht zaubern! 
Merkel und die deutsche Politik ist aber natürlich fein raus, man muss nicht selbst die unliebsamen harten Maßnahmen beschließen (die man nach Rechtslage teilweise nicht mal beschließen kann), kann sich hinstellen und feiern das die lächerlichen Gesetzesverschärfungen für Straftäter, "verringerte" Anreitze durch Sachgüter und "klare Worte" dazu geführt hätten der Problematik Herr zu werden und die "Humanität" gegenüber denen die Hilfe brauchten gewonnen habe.
Wärenddessen haben die Balkanländer, Östereich und die Türkei mal wieder die Drecksarbeit für die deutsche Politik erledigt und man selbst hat seine weiße Weste gewahrt.

Reinste, eckelhafte Imagepolitik  auf dem Rücken der anderen Staaten, blos nicht der Realität stellen müssen, und unliebsame Entscheidungen selber treffen müssen.
Denn diese Entscheidungen würden bedeuten den Ursachen für die Flucht endlich einen Riegel zu verpassen und nicht irgendwelche Grenzen zu schließen. Da ist es doch einfacher andere für fragwürdige Methoden zu bezahlen, die man selbst nach Rechtslage nicht umsetzen kann, aber wohl für akzeptabel hält, sonst würde man nicht vollen wissens die Türkei genau dafür bezahlen, um sich die Probleme vom Hals zu halten! 



Split99999 schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den USA, die ihre Grenze zu Mexiko schützen und dabei  auch oft von der Waffe Gebrauch machen? Findet ihr da Vergleiche mit der  Berliner Mauer und Todesstreifen auch in Ordnung oder ist es einfach  nur ein Land, das legitim seine Grenze schützt, um nicht von  mexikanischen Flüchtlingen überrollt zu werden?



Grade die USA zeigen doch das man eine 3000km lange Grenze nicht 100% dicht bekommt und da reden wir nur von einer reinen Landgrenze die über weite Teile sehr entgegenkommend ist was das Terrain anbelangt.
Trotz aller Maßnahmen steigt die Zahl der illegalen Grenzübertritte von Jahr zu Jahr (alleine im Zeitraum 2014/15 um 59%).

Allerdings! Zeigt die Fluchtbewegung dort auch sehr gut das es nicht zwingend schiere Armut und Krieg braucht damit Menschen in Massen fliehen. Die meisten Mexikaner sind reine Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, oder aber fliehen vor der Bandenkriminalität (Drogenkartelle) in ihrem Land.
Das zeigt auch das Fluchtproblematiken nicht nur von Außen lösbar sind. Wenn die Menschen vor Ort nicht selbst ihrer Verantwortung nachkommen ihrem Staat, der im Falle von Mexiko durchaus funktionsfähig und etabliert ist, Druck machen und dafür kämpfen das sich etwas ändert.
Flucht ist trotz aller körperlicher Gefahr eben auch der einfachere Weg, da es in der Regel schnellere Resultate bringt. Entbehrung und Einsatz im eigenen Land hingegen ist meist etwas das viel Ausdauer verlangt und deren Ergebnisse meist erst nach vielen Jahren deutliche Früchte tragen und sichtbar werden.



Split99999 schrieb:


> Und was haltet ihr von Deutschlands Politik der "offenen Tür"? Ohne General Winter hätten wir vermutlich jeden Tag 10.000 neue Flüchtlinge in Deutschland. Einfach Grnezen offen lassen und warten bis die nächste Million voll ist? Worauf dann natürlich ohne Grenzschließungen auch die übernächste Million nicht lange auf sich warten lässt. Ist schon okay wenn wir zig Millionen Flüchtlinge innerhalb kürzester Zeit nach Deutschland lassen oder wie? Gut, bleiben ja nur noch 57 Millionen.  -> 60 Millionen FlÃ¼chtlinge - und es werden noch mehr - Politik - SÃ¼ddeutsche.de



Solange die Ursachen für die Flucht der Menschen nicht angegangen werden, wirtschaftliche Ausbeutung, Destabilisierung und Kriege aus wirtschaftlichen Interessen, Armut, Klimawandel und Perspektivlosigkeit werden immer mehr kommen und sich auch künftig weitere Menschen auf den Weg machen, selbst wenn Merkel künftig 20 Mrd. Euro an die Türkei und andere Länder zahlt um sich die "Flüchtlinge" vom Hals zu halten.
Man lindert nur Symptome der Krankheit, kurriert aber nicht deren Ursache.
Wenn man daher so weiter macht verschlept man sie bis zu dem Punkt wo die Sache noch schlimmer wird und auch das lindern der Symptome die Krankheit nicht mehr aufhält. 

Darüber sollte sich die westliche Welt mal Gedanken machen, aber warum sollte man. Solche Gedanken führen zu schmerzhaften Einschnitten bei den Personen die von der aktuellen Situation gut profitieren.
Was zu ändern würde bedeuten das grade diese Leute Federn lassen müssten die sie nicht lassen wollen.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Februar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Anfangs propagierten sie "die Rückkehr zum tradietionellen Familienbild"........aber die AFD kann immer nur ein Thema, daher gibt es jetzt keine Familienpolitik mehr --> nur noch Flüchtlingskrise.


Naja es gibt so viele Stimmen was das traditionelle Familienbild ist, es gibt auch Konservative, die die Homoehe bejahen, weil Ehe ansich zum Konservativen Bild passt. 


azzih schrieb:


> Wir sind Teil des Schengenraums und dürfen unsere Grenzen nicht dauerhaft schließen. Nebenbei wäre der volkswirtschaftliche Schaden dadurch immens hoch. Für den Schutz der Außengrenzen sind Länder wie Griechenland zuständig, diese sollten normal die Flüchtlinge auffangen, registrieren und das Anrecht auf Asyl prüfen und nicht Flüchtlinge ungehindert und unregistriert in andere Schengenstaaten weiterschicken.


Stimmt, die australische Lösung will aber auch keiner. 
Wenn man sich einmal dazu durchringt, das zu tun wird sich wohl kaum jemand in Europa verweigern Polizisten und Soldaten zu schicken. 

Btw
Merkel hat gesagt, dass das mit der Türkei politisch gesehen teuer wird, sie weiß das.


----------



## WindowsXP (1. Februar 2016)

beren2707, du sprichst an, dass man die Push&Pull-Faktoren angehen muss. 
Wie soll das aussehen, ich bin dem absolut nicht abgeneigt, aber ich möchte von den Leuten, die diese Vorschläge vorlegen auch einen Plan hören.
Dass wir die Flüchtlinge seien es nun Wirtschafts- oder Kriegsflüchtlinge nicht "abknallen" (ja diese Formulierung ist bewusst von mir gewählt) können, dürfte jedem klar denkenden Menschen klar sein.


----------



## beren2707 (1. Februar 2016)

Das beinhaltet viele Dinge, ich beginne zunächst mit einigen spontan erkennbaren Pull-Faktoren (die wir zunächst angehen sollten, weil diese von uns selbst bzw. der EU direkt in Angriff genommen werden könnten, wenn man denn nur wollte).



Geregelte und zentrale Erstaufnahme, kein Verschwinden mehr von abertausenden Unregistrierten
Schnellere Bearbeitung der gestellten Anträge (teilweise >1 Jahr Bearbeitungszeit)
Konsequente und zeitnahe Abschiebung aller abgelehnten Antragssteller (natürlich unter Berücksichtigung von § 60 Absatz 1 Aufenthaltsgesetz)
Abschiebung sämtlicher Wirtschafts- und Armutsmigranten (sic!)
Abschaffen materieller Fehlanreize für Wirtschafts-  und Armutsmigranten
Möglichkeit, Asylanträge in Botschaften vor Ort stellen zu können anstatt erst beim Betreten des Staatsgebietes

Die Pull-Faktoren sind das größere Problem, die sicherlich nur auf lange Sicht angegangen werden können. Zentral wäre mMn dabei, dass die Unterbringung in der näheren Umgebung der Krisengebiete massiv verbessert wird. Es ist eine Schande, dass dafür nicht genug finanzielle Mittel zur Verfügung gestellt werden. Eine militärische "Befriedung" einzelner Krisengebiete ist sicherlich kurzfristig nicht zu erreichen. Bezüglich der wirtschaftlich gebeutelten Länder ist ja hinreichend bekannt, wie unser europäisches Wirtschaftssystem dort seine Übermacht ausspielt.

Die aktuelle Ausnutzung des Asylrechts sowie die Vermengung von Flüchtlingen und Migranten muss mMn beendet werden. Daher brauchen wir ein Einwanderungsgesetz, das eine geregelte Immigration ermöglicht, nach von uns zu definierenden Regeln (Bildung, (Berufs-)Qualifikation, Integrierbarkeit, Erwerb von Sprachkenntnissen mind. auf Niveau B1 oder besser C1) - so wie das in allen anderen Einwanderungsländern üblich ist.

Sicherlich nur eine lückenhafte und auf die Schnelle zusammengesetzte Liste an Forderungen, die teilweise mehr und teilweise weniger umsetzbar sein dürften. Jedoch allemal sinnvoller als eine (Schein-)Diskussion über die rechtlichen Vorgaben hinsichtlich des Schusswaffengebrauchs an der Grenze. Die AfD verrennt sich damit total und offenbart mMn, dass relevante Führungspersonen weder gut informiert sind noch davor zurückschrecken, derart radikale (der Begriff ist bei falscher Berufung aufs Recht und der Forderung nach Waffengewalt gegen Unbewaffnete sicherlich angebracht) Thesen zu streuen und damit die Debatte keineswegs zu versachlichen, sondern emotional aufzuheizen. Man könnte auch von politischen Brandstiftern reden, aber das regt wieder den Biedermann auf. 

Was aber auch deutlich werden sollte: Die Dämonisierung der AfD durch Politker der Etablierten (Stegner, Gabriel etc.) spielt dieser geradezu in die Hände. Es gibt, wie anhand dieses Vorfalls auch der Allgemeinheit bekannt wurde, genug Angriffspotenzial, das jedoch einfach nicht genutzt wird. Frau von Storch bspw. ist auch gegen jede Form der Abtreibung, für sie ist ab der Zeugung keine Abtreibung mehr zulässig - Grund: der Glaube. Man müsste sich auch mal mit dem Pforzheimer Kreis und dem AK Christen der AfD beschäftigen. Auf der einen Seite gegen religiösen Fundamentalismus (islamistischen) sein und auf der anderen Seite selbst christlich-fundamentalistische Politik betreiben wollen, das kann nur die AfD.


----------



## WindowsXP (1. Februar 2016)

Ich stimme ihnen in ihren Vorschlägen absolut zu.
Da ich in dem rechtlichen Bereich nicht ausreichend Durchblick habe, stelle ich hier einmal die Frage: ,,Was sind Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge?". Ist nicht jeder Flüchtling, der weiterreisen möchte, ein Wirtschaftsflüchtling(reine Hypothese)?
Und jetzt kommt die beste Frage: ,,Wer soll das durchsetzen, Frau Merkel? Horst Seehofer? Die AfD mit ihren "Spitzenpolitikern"?"


----------



## Threshold (1. Februar 2016)

Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge sind sie letztendlich alle.
Dort, wo Krieg herrscht, ist die Wirtschaft am Boden. Man verdient kein Geld, es gibt ja auch keine Regierung, die einem die Löhne oder Sozialleistungen garantiert.
Nur gibt es eben den Unterschied, ob die Leute durch Gewalt aus ihrem Land vertrieben werden oder ob sie ihr Land verlassen, weil sie sich woanders größere Chancen erhoffen.
Gibt ja auch viele Portugiesen, Spaniern, Griechen, die hier nach Deutschland kommen, weil sie hier bessere Chancen auf einen Job haben.


----------



## beren2707 (1. Februar 2016)

Danke sehr, WinXP (übrigens wird hier üblicherweise geduzt), das freut mich.

Die Definition eines Wirtschaftsflüchtlings ist nicht leicht, es bestehen auch Schnittmengen zwischen Kriegs- und Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen. Armuts-/Elendsflüchtlinge sind diejenigen, die nicht der Genfer Flüchtlingskonvention entsprechend der „Verfolgung aus Gründen der Rasse, Religion, Nationalität, Zugehörigkeit  zu einer bestimmten sozialen Gruppe oder wegen seiner politischen  Überzeugung“ ausgesetzt sind. Da aktuell nicht mehr ausreichend zwischen Asylberechtigten und aus anderen Fluchtgründen einreisenden Personen unterschieden wird, verschwimmen mehr und mehr die Grenzen. Das zeigt auch die mühsame Debatte über die sicheren Drittstaaten und die sicheren Herkunftsländer (Bsp. Sinti und Roma vom Balkan - Armutsflüchtlinge oder verfolgte ethnische Gruppe?).

Wer das durchsetzen soll? Zunächst wäre es an der Zeit, geltendes Recht einzuhalten, was Aufgabe von Bund und Ländern wäre. Würden die Etablierten nicht seit Wochen und Monaten politischen Blindflug betreiben und nur auf Sicht regieren, hätten substanzlose Auswüchse wie die AfD keinerlei politische Grundlage. Nicht vergessen, nach der Spaltung der Partei im Sommer dümpelte die AfD bei 2-3% vor sich hin. Erst durch das Anziehen der Flüchtlingskrise und die offensichtlich werdende Ohnmacht der Politik gewann sie massiv hinzu. Von der AfD ist mMn keine konstruktive Realpolitik zu erwarten. Die schwelenden internen Machtkämpfe, persönlichen Verfehlungen und die drohende Konfrontation mit der Realität (Oppositionsarbeit) werden sie hoffentlich zermürben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Was halten die Gegner von Grenzschließungen eigentlich von Merkels schmutzigen Deal mit der Türkei? -> Flüchtlinge in der Türkei: Gescheitert an Europas Türsteher - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Das ist nur Symtomekurierung und wegschauen. Es geht darum, die Ursachen für den Flüchtlingsstrom zu beseitigen und den Flüchtlingen humanitäre Hilfe zu geben. Flüchtlingscamps z.B. in Pakistan, dem Libanon oder der Türkei finanziell zu unterstützen ist positiv.



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Und was ist mit den USA, die ihre Grenze zu Mexiko schützen und dabei auch oft von der Waffe Gebrauch machen? Findet ihr da Vergleiche mit der Berliner Mauer und Todesstreifen auch in Ordnung oder ist es einfach nur ein Land, das legitim seine Grenze schützt, um nicht von mexikanischen Flüchtlingen überrollt zu werden?


Das ist genau wie die Mauer zwischen Israel und Palästina eine Bankrotterklärung und keine wirkliche Lösung. Aber mit Trump als Präsidenten wirst DU erleben, was passiert, wenn schießwütige Deppen ein Land führen. Gnade uns Gott, das Trump nicht gewählt wird.



WindowsXP schrieb:


> Da ich in dem rechtlichen Bereich nicht ausreichend Durchblick habe, stelle ich hier einmal die Frage: ,,Was sind Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge?"


Eine gute Frage, die Sie aufwerfen. Jeder Flüchtling, der aus einem als stabil geltendem Land ohne persönliche Verfolgung oder angedrohter Totesstrafe um Asyl bittet, kann als Wirtschaftsflüchtling eingestuft werden. Deutsche EInwanderer in andere Länder zählen z.B. zu Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen, denkt man an Ärzte, die hier ein kostenloses Studium genießen, um dann in den USA zu arbeiten.



WindowsXP schrieb:


> Ist nicht jeder Flüchtling, der weiterreisen möchte, ein Wirtschaftsflüchtling(reine Hypothese)?


Nein, weil es genügend unhaltbare Zustände auch in pauschal als "sicheres Drittland" eingestufen Ländern gibt. Schauen Sie z.B. auf die Situation von Sinti, Roma und anderen Gruppen des fahrenden Volkes in Rumänien und wir sind ganz weit weg von "sicherem Leben".



WindowsXP schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommt die beste Frage: ,,Wer soll das durchsetzen, Frau Merkel? Horst Seehofer? Die AfD mit ihren "Spitzenpolitikern"?"


Ver Verstand soll sich durchsetzen, nicht das Gefühl und nicht die Hetze.


----------



## Sparanus (1. Februar 2016)

> Deutsche EInwanderer in andere Länder zählen z.B. zu Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen, denkt man an Ärzte, die hier ein kostenloses Studium genießen, um dann in den USA zu arbeiten.


So ein Quatsch
Sowas ist normale Einwanderung


----------



## Two-Face (1. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> So ein Quatsch
> Sowas ist normale Einwanderung


Ich denke das war in diesem Fall ironisch gemeint.


----------



## WindowsXP (1. Februar 2016)

Die ganze Flüchtlingsproblematik (obwohl sich dieses Wort so falsch anhört) ist sehr weitreichend, ich glaube, dass sich dessen ein jener Flüchtling der hier ankommt dies gar nicht vorstellen kann (sowie die meisten Bürger, seien sie nun "besorgt" oder auch nicht).
Und Frau Merkel tut m.M.n. so als ob sie alles unter Kontrolle hätte, was wirkt als hätte sie keine Durchblick durch dieses komplexe Thema, jedoch habe ich das Gefühl, als dass sie sehr wohl weiß was sie tut (sei es nun "gut oder schlecht").
Und so wie ich das zur Zeit beobachte, komme ich zu dem Schluss, dass es das beste wäre, die Grenze kurzzeitig zu schließen. Wir müssen Ordnung in dieses System bringen, wir müssen klar definieren, wo Krieg herrscht und wer alles durch diesen aktiv bedroht wird (und damit meine ich nicht die finanzielle Situation). Wenn weiterhin neue Flüchtlinge ankommen, ist dies meiner Einschätzung nach nicht möglich.
Naja, damit komme ich wahrscheinlich zu weit von der Grün, Rot, Schwarzen "Ideologie" ab.


----------



## Two-Face (1. Februar 2016)

Wie willst du die Grenzen zwischenzeitig schließen?
Mal schnell 'nen Bauzaun mit 'nem "Wegen Umbauarbeiten vorerst geschlossen"-Schild aufstellen?


----------



## Sparanus (1. Februar 2016)

Ganze große Gruppen kann man ansich doch aufhalten...


----------



## Woohoo (1. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist genau wie die Mauer zwischen Israel und Palästina eine  Bankrotterklärung und keine wirkliche Lösung. Aber mit Trump als  Präsidenten wirst DU erleben, was passiert, wenn schießwütige Deppen ein  Land führen. Gnade uns Gott, das Trump nicht gewählt wird.



 Das Ziel welches mit dem Bau der Mauer verbunden war  wurde doch mehr oder weniger erreicht. Jetzt kommen weniger Attentäter  ode sie müssen es neuderdings mit Messern probieren.
Den Konflikt zu beenden hilft es natürlich nicht. Aber die andere Seite hat daran sowieso kein Interesse.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ganze große Gruppen kann man ansich doch aufhalten...



Nein "wir" können das nicht. Das müssen andere für uns machen. 
Jetzt könnte ich auch genauso lange Fragen (Wie will man die Menschen aufhalten....?) stellen bis wir bei extremen Situationen angelangt sind, bei denen die Polizei sich entsprechend wehren muss. Alerta alerta Schießbefehl!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (2. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Hier herrscht ja wieder mal ein Aufschrei. Schusswaffen, wie kann man nur? blablabla
> 
> Frage mal so in den Raum: Wie sollte man denn die Aussengrenzen schuetzen?



So dass keine Unschuldigen dadurch sterben. Oder was bitte schön will man noch mit einer Grenze schützen, wenn nicht zumindest den absoluten Grundwert unserer Gesellschaft?




-Shorty- schrieb:


> Man sollte denen einfach nicht jedes Mal ein solche Plattform bereiten, nur weil wieder irgendwer geistig auf Tauchgang geht.



Totschweigen macht es auch nicht besser und über jemanden zu berichten ist nur bedingt "eine Plattform bereiten", denn so hat derjenige wenig Kontrolle über den Inhalt der Berichte.




Threshold schrieb:


> Man könnte jetzt fragen, wo der Unterschied zwischen Knast und Auffanglager ist.



Im Knast hat man weniger Zimmergenossen, Sicherheitspersonal, Weiterbildungsmöglichkeiten und auf absehbare Zeit einen klaren Aufenthaltsstatus.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieso wird hier gleich provokant nach erschiessungen gefragt?



Weil das das aktuelle Thema der AFD ist und weil die Fraktion der "alle draußen halten" auf allgemein gehaltene "wie wollt ihr das schaffen?"-Fragen bislang auch keine praktikablere Antwort geliefert hat.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Allerdings! Zeigt die Fluchtbewegung dort auch sehr gut das es nicht zwingend schiere Armut und Krieg braucht damit Menschen in Massen fliehen. Die meisten Mexikaner sind reine Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, oder aber fliehen vor der Bandenkriminalität (Drogenkartelle) in ihrem Land.
> Das zeigt auch das Fluchtproblematiken nicht nur von Außen lösbar sind. Wenn die Menschen vor Ort nicht selbst ihrer Verantwortung nachkommen ihrem Staat, der im Falle von Mexiko durchaus funktionsfähig und etabliert ist, Druck machen und dafür kämpfen das sich etwas ändert.
> Flucht ist trotz aller körperlicher Gefahr eben auch der einfachere Weg, da es in der Regel schnellere Resultate bringt. Entbehrung und Einsatz im eigenen Land hingegen ist meist etwas das viel Ausdauer verlangt und deren Ergebnisse meist erst nach vielen Jahren deutliche Früchte tragen und sichtbar werden.



Gewinn (!) mexikanischer Drogenkartelle: 40 Milliarden US-Dollar (andere Quellen sprechen von 50 und mehr, aber aktuelle Zahlen sind selten)
Budget der mexikanische Polizei: 35 Milliarden - für all ihre Aufgabenbereiche.
Fazit: Die beste/einzige Methode um die organisierte Kriminalität in Mexiko zu stoppen, wäre eine Ende der Finanzierung dieser Mörderbanden durch US-Amerikaner. Dafür können sich Mexikaner in Mexiko aber noch so viel engagieren - das Problem liegt eben auf der anderen Seite der Grenze. Und die einzige Hoffnung auf ein sicheres Leben auch.




beren2707 schrieb:


> Die Definition eines Wirtschaftsflüchtlings ist nicht leicht, es bestehen auch Schnittmengen zwischen Kriegs- und Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen. Armuts-/Elendsflüchtlinge sind diejenigen, die nicht der Genfer Flüchtlingskonvention entsprechend der „Verfolgung aus Gründen der Rasse, Religion, Nationalität, Zugehörigkeit  zu einer bestimmten sozialen Gruppe oder wegen seiner politischen  Überzeugung“ ausgesetzt sind. Da aktuell nicht mehr ausreichend zwischen Asylberechtigten und aus anderen Fluchtgründen einreisenden Personen unterschieden wird, verschwimmen mehr und mehr die Grenzen.



Die Grenzen verschwimmen nicht, die Grenzen sind Inexistenz. Das klassische Asylrecht ist nur auf einzelne, vom Staat verfolgte Personen zugeschnitten. Für alle weiteren Formen von Lebensgefahr fehlen feste Regeln. Die Zeiten, in denen nur Staaten und nur mit offiziellen Repräsentanten Gewalt ausgeübt haben, sind aber lange vorbei. Für den flüchtenden macht es keinen Unterschied, ob er vor einem SS-Offizier, dem IS, einer von Assads Milizen, einem afghanischen Warlord, ethnisch definierten mittelafrikanischen Guerillatruppen oder schlichtweg vor fehlender Nahrung, basaler medizinischer Versorgung oder ähnlichem flieht. Tod bleibt Tod.




Woohoo schrieb:


> Das Ziel welches mit dem Bau der Mauer verbunden war  wurde doch mehr oder weniger erreicht. Jetzt kommen weniger Attentäter  ode sie müssen es neuderdings mit Messern probieren.



Wäre mir nicht aufgefallen, dass die Zahl der Todesfälle seit dem Bau der Mauer nenneswert abgenommen hat (auf keiner von beiden Seiten). Das einzig erreichte Ziel ist die festbetonnierung von Enteignungen. (Was nicht heißt, dass der Grundgedanke einer Mauer bei einer derart kurzen Grenze und direktem Kontakt zum Herkunftsgebiet nicht ihre Vorteile hätte. Als passive Sicherheitsmaßnahme hätte sie deutlich zur Eskalation der Gewaltspirale beitragen können - wenn man sich denn hinter die Mauer zurückgezogen hätte und diese auf eigenem Territorium stehen würde. Ist aber beides nicht der Fall, die Provokationen gingen 1:1 weiter, ebenso wie die Militäreinsätze.)


----------



## Verminaard (2. Februar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> So dass keine Unschuldigen dadurch sterben. Oder was bitte schön will man noch mit einer Grenze schützen, wenn nicht zumindest den absoluten Grundwert unserer Gesellschaft?



Wie lange sind die Unschuldigen unschuldig? Immer? Auch wenn sie sich den Anweisungen des Grenzschutzes wiedersetzen und trotz mehrfacher Aufforderung nicht weiterzugehen genau dies machen?
Es ist ziehmlich einfach sich hier hinzustellen, den moralisch ueberlegenen zu mimen und mit dem Finger auf andere zeigen, weil man ja Sachen nicht einfach so macht.
Anscheinend wird aber komplett ignoriert, das fuer solch ein Szenario, wo sich alles ohne Gewalt loesen laesst,  immer Alle mitspielen muessen.
Das die Realitaet anders aussieht, sollte auch Jeder bisher mitbekommen haben. Das Zaeune ueberwunden bzw. zerstoert werden, das Anweisungen von Polizei und Co missachtet werden, das diese sogar angegriffen werden.

Man kann auch hergehen und das Problem einfach auf andere abschieben. Dann sind halt die die Buhmaenner und Nazis und boesen Leute. Einfach auf Schengenabkommen berufen und voila, ist man moralisch wieder on the Top und die Anderen sind ihren Pflichten nicht nachgekommen. Das die gar keine Chance haben, ist ja erstmal unwichtig.

Wenn schon Kontrollen und Anweisungen nicht fuer eine Bestimmte Gruppe gilt, weil man ja da nichts machen kann, wieso gilt das dann weiterhin fuer den Rest?
Sind wir nicht alle gleich? Gabs glaub ich irgendwas in irgendeiner Schriftform?
Sollte das mal das naechste mal ausprobieren, einfach durch saemtliche Schleusen und Sperren beim Flughafen durchzumarschieren und alle Anweisungen zu ignorieren.

Schwieriges Thema was sich nicht einfach so leicht beantworten laesst, ohne einen Konflikt zwischen Moral und Gesetzesgebung auszuloesen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Februar 2016)

Es gibt Wasserwerfer, Pfefferspray, Tränengas, Gummigeschosse, Taser und Schlagstöcke. Weiß nicht, was so schlimm daran sein soll, wenn dann als letztes Mittel scharf geschossen werden darf. Ich halte das sogar für ziemlich normal.


----------



## der-sack88 (2. Februar 2016)

Es geht aber nicht um ein "letztes Mittel". Es geht darum, alle draußen zu halten, ob sie nun mit Gewalt versuchen, über die Grenze zu kommen oder nicht. Allein die Grenze überqueren zu wollen soll laut Storch ja ausreichen, um Flüchtlinge zu erschießen. Gut, Kinder nicht mehr, dass hat sie ja relativiert...


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Es gibt Wasserwerfer, Pfefferspray, Tränengas, Gummigeschosse, Taser und Schlagstöcke. Weiß nicht, was so schlimm daran sein soll, wenn dann als letztes Mittel scharf geschossen werden darf. Ich halte das sogar für ziemlich normal.



Halte ich nicht für normal, warum?
 Weil ich mein Leben lang keinen Kontakt zu den oben genannten Mittel hab. Normal ist anders.

Und diese Mittel auf hilfesuchende Flüchtlinge anzuwenden ist alles andere als normal.
 Wie kann man denn sowas schön reden oder normal finden? 
Achja ich weiß, man muss auf der richtigen Seite der Grenze aufwachsen und viel Angst davor haben seinen Wohlstand zu verlieren.


----------



## beren2707 (2. Februar 2016)

Es ist ungesetzlich und unverhältnismäßig, auf Unbewaffnete zu schießen - kein Polizist wird sich dafür hergeben. Ich muss ganz ehrlich sagen, ich bin über die ganze Debatte mehr als erschrocken - einerseits inhaltlich (weit fortgeschrittene Verrohung) andererseits hinsichtlich der Art und Weise, wie sich die Anhänger der Aussage die Realität zurechtbiegen wollen. 

Kurios ist ja, dass die letzten Tage die meisten AfD-Anhänger damit beschäftigt waren, anhand missverstandener Gesetzestexte die Aussagen der beiden Damen zu rechtfertigen und den (Schuss-)Waffengebrauch zu legitimieren (am erschreckendsten Frau von Storch, die nach spätem Zurückrudern nur Kinder verschonen wollte - man stelle sich das bildlich vor). Nun wurden sie von Gauland und Meuthen zurückgepfiffen (bzw. altbekannte "Kommunikationsprobleme" festgestellt), weil diese doch etwas mehr politisches Gespür besitzen und erkennen, welches Fass die beiden AfD-Damen aufgemacht haben. 

Das sorgt jedoch für ein Dilemma eben jener Befürworter des Schusswaffengebrauchs - denn sind die beiden Herren nun etwa den beiden Damen in den Rücken gefallen (wenn man bei der eigenen Argumentation der Befürworter bleiben möchte) oder müsste man sich selbst bescheinigen, dass man persönliche Haltungen (Flüchtlinge mit Schusswaffen vom Grenzübertritt abhalten) mittels fehlgeleiteter Rechtsauffassungen zu begründen versuchte?


----------



## Ich 15 (2. Februar 2016)

Mit dieser Aussage hat die Frau ihre Inkompetenz bewiesen und ihre waren Absichten offenbart. Selbst wenn es ihre Meinung ist, sollte sie wissen welche Konsequenzen so eine Aussage hat. Offensichtlich sind die beiden Frauen dazu nicht in der Lage. 

Die Geschichte der AfD ist leider tragisch. Eigentlich hatte die Partei zur Gründung vernünftige Ansichten. Mit der Zeit wurde sie aber immer weiter nach rechts gedrängt. Nach den Abgang von Lucke war die Partei im Prinzip tot. Erst durch die Flüchtlingskrise wurde die AfD wieder stark. Folglich muss diese von den etablierten Parteien endlich gelöst werden, wenn man Parteien wie die AfD nicht in den Parlamenten sehe möchte. Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein und sich die Probleme weiter verschärfen wird die AfD trotz solcher Aussagen gewählt werden.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Februar 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Mit dieser Aussage hat die Frau ihre Inkompetenz bewiesen und ihre waren Absichten offenbart. Selbst wenn es ihre Meinung ist, sollte sie wissen welche Konsequenzen so eine Aussage hat. Offensichtlich sind die beiden Frauen dazu nicht in der Lage.
> 
> Die Geschichte der AfD ist leider tragisch. Eigentlich hatte die Partei zur Gründung vernünftige Ansichten. Mit der Zeit wurde sie aber immer weiter nach rechts gedrängt. Nach den Abgang von Lucke war die Partei im Prinzip tot. Erst durch die Flüchtlingskrise wurde die AfD wieder stark. Folglich muss diese von den etablierten Parteien endlich gelöst werden, wenn man Parteien wie die AfD nicht in den Parlamenten sehe möchte. Sollte dies nicht der Fall sein und sich die Probleme weiter verschärfen wird die AfD trotz solcher Aussagen gewählt werden.




Liest sich etwas zwiespältig. Ich bezweifel das die Damen da ihre persönliche Haltung kund tun. Die diese Damen repräsentieren nun mal eine Partei und deren Sicht auf die Dinge. Somit kann ich hier weder von einer tragischen Geschichte der AfD sprechen, noch davon dass sie nach Rechts gedrängt wurde.
 Solche Äußerungen klingen für mich wie die typischen Sprüche derer die scheinbar nicht fähig sind zu erkennen das sie selber zum rechten Rand gehören. Solche wurden immer nur "gedrängt" und in eine Rolle "gesteckt", in der man sich aber irgendwie wohl zu fühlen scheint.


----------



## azzih (2. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Es gibt Wasserwerfer, Pfefferspray, Tränengas, Gummigeschosse, Taser und Schlagstöcke. Weiß nicht, was so schlimm daran sein soll, wenn dann als letztes Mittel scharf geschossen werden darf. Ich halte das sogar für ziemlich normal.



Ich halte das gar nicht für normal. Die Schusswaffe ist das letzte Mittel um das eigene oder das Leben anderer zu schützen und nicht dazu da um auf unbewaffnete Zivilisten zu schießen die ein Ausweg aus Armut und  Gewalt suchen und deswegen irgendwelche erdachten Grenzen überschreiten. Ein Menschenleben ist es wohl kaum wert ausgelöscht zu werden, nur weil ein paar Wohlstandskinder ihren Status gefährdet sehen. Was hier stattfindet ist eine gezielte Entmenschlichung: "Die Flüchtlinge" sind keine Personen mit Einzelschicksalen mehr, sondern werden zu einer Art Zombiehorde gemacht, die versuchen unsere Mauern zu stürmen und deren primitives Leben weniger wert ist als unsere angeblich so zivilisierte Lebensweise. 

Dabei schwingt immer auch der Vorwurf mit das diese Leute selbst Schuld seien an ihren Lebensumständen. Das ist aber schlicht falsch, wir hier arbeiten nicht härter oder sind moralisch irgendwie besser. Der einzige Grund warum es uns besser geht ist das unsere Väter halt zufällig hier im wohlhabenden Westen unsere Mütter geschwängert haben und nicht irgendwo in Afrika.


----------



## aloha84 (2. Februar 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Liest sich etwas zwiespältig. Ich bezweifel das die Damen da ihre persönliche Haltung kund tun. Die diese Damen repräsentieren nun mal eine Partei und deren Sicht auf die Dinge. Somit kann ich hier weder von einer tragischen Geschichte der AfD sprechen, noch davon dass sie nach Rechts gedrängt wurde.
> Solche Äußerungen klingen für mich wie die typischen Sprüche derer die scheinbar nicht fähig sind zu erkennen das sie selber zum rechten Rand gehören. Solche wurden immer nur "gedrängt" und in eine Rolle "gesteckt", in der man sich aber irgendwie wohl zu fühlen scheint.



Ich glaube das meint er so nicht.
Wie ich schonmal geschrieben habe, kann die AFD immer nur ein Thema behandeln.
Als Lucke noch im Amt war, ging es immer nur um die Wirtschafts/Euro/Schukdenkrise --> also um ein weitesgehend wirtschaftliches Thema. 
Da konnte man der AFD konservatives Hardlinertum "vorwerfen", sie vertraten halt eine andere Meinung.
Dann wurde Lucke gegangen, und schon da wurde sichtbar das die Partei weiter nach rechts wandert......eine Annäherung an Legida/Pegida wurde diskutiert etc.pp.
Ich denke der AFD geht es immer nur um eins --> Stimmenfang. Wirtschaftliche Themen sind kompliziert, der Bürger versteht die Diskussionen z.T. nicht, und die eigenen Parteigenossen ebenfalls nicht. Damit kommt man nicht auf 10 + X%.
Also hat man das Thema gewechselt, mit fug und recht kann man behaupten, dass ein nicht kleiner Teil der Wählerschaft mit der momentanen Flüchtlingspolitik unzufrieden ist.
Also was macht die AFD, diesem Teil zustimmen und schön mit dem Stock draufhauen. "Merkel ist schuld, sie hat alle eingeladen!" oder "Die Regierung will keine Obergrenze...." (Das im Gesetzestext keine Grenze vorgesehen ist, interessiert die AFD nicht) --> und sowas reicht momentan für 10% + x.
Da Frau Petry + Storch jetzt den Bogen überspannt haben.....ist zu hoffen das die Wählerschaft darauf reagiert.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. Februar 2016)

Natürlich muss die Anwendung von Gewalt stets verhältnismäßig sein. Ich  wäre auch für Bodycams, so dass man ganz genau den Tathergang ermitteln kann, wenn  tatsächlich mal einer erschossen werden sollte. Wer glaubt bitte, dass  Flüchtlinge immer unbewaffnet sind? Da kann auch einer mit dem Messer  auf einen Grenzschützer losgehen. Kann passieren. Spätestens seit den Vorfällen in Köln  sollte doch klar sein, dass es auch solche Asylsuchende gibt, die vor  nichts und niemandem Respekt haben. 

Und ich darf daran erinnern,  dass die Themen Grenzschließung und Grenzschutz nicht nur Themen der  AFD sind. Da muss man auch drüber reden können, ohne das gleich mit den  von der AFD transportierten Horrorvorstellungen über Kinderhinrichtungen in Verbindung zu bringen. Ich sage nur, dass der Grenzschutz unter Lebensgefahr auch scharf schiessen dürfen muss. Und das meine ich mit normal. Ein normaler Streifenpolizist hat schließlich auch eine scharfe Waffe dabei und ist im Worst Case zur Benutzung autorisiert.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Februar 2016)

@ aloha84: Wollte damit auch niemanden irgendwie  abstempeln, aaaaber wenn man sich das Parteiprogramm von 2013 ansieht, kann ich bereits dort eine ganz klare Ausrichtung erkennen. Egal wer danach kommt oder geht, die Programmpunkte sprechen (für mich) eine klare Sprache. 
https://www.alternativefuer.de/programm-hintergrund/programmatik/





Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ich sage nur, dass der Grenzschutz unter Lebensgefahr auch scharf schiessen dürfen muss. Und das meine ich mit normal. Ein normaler Streifenpolizist hat schließlich auch eine scharfe Waffe dabei und ist im Worst Case zur Benutzung autorisiert.



Warum sollte ein Grenzschutz innerhalb (!) der EU in Lebensgefahr geraten? 
Werden hier Flüchtlinge zu Straftätern gemacht um den Vergleich überhaupt halten zu können?

Netter Versuch.


----------



## Ich 15 (2. Februar 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Liest sich etwas zwiespältig. Ich bezweifel das die Damen da ihre persönliche Haltung kund tun. Die diese Damen repräsentieren nun mal eine Partei und deren Sicht auf die Dinge. Somit kann ich hier weder von einer tragischen Geschichte der AfD sprechen, noch davon dass sie nach Rechts gedrängt wurde.


Die beiden repräsentieren vielleicht die aktuelle Basis aber nicht die Basis zur Gründungszeit. Zur Gründungszeit war die AfD ein Mix aus FDP und CSU. Die AfD war das was heute Alfa ist, nur mit mehr Macht.  



> Solche Äußerungen klingen für mich wie die typischen Sprüche derer die  scheinbar nicht fähig sind zu erkennen das sie selber zum rechten Rand  gehören. Solche wurden immer nur "gedrängt" und in eine Rolle  "gesteckt", in der man sich aber irgendwie wohl zu fühlen scheint.


Leider ist die AfD die einzige Partei welche sich gegen "Wir schaffen das" stellt. Die einzige Ausnahme ist da vielleicht die hier nicht wählbare CSU. In Frankreich gibt es z.B. keine einzige reguläre Partei die Merkels Kurs voll unterstützt. Die östlichen Ländern sind streng gegen Merkel und in Deutschland gibt es keine einzige etablierte, kritische Partei. Dieses von den etablierten Parteien hinterlassene Vakuum wurde nun mit der AfD gefüllt.

 Diese Krise ist leider das wichtigste Thema in Deutschland geworden. Alleine schon jetzt schätzt man die Kosten in den nächsten zwei Jahren auf 50 Milliarden Euro für Deutschland. Jahrelang musste an unserm Bildungssystem und unsere Infrastruktur und und und extrem gespart werden aber bei Themen wie Bankenrettung und (Wirtschafts-)Flüchtlingen spielt Geld offensichtlich keine Rolle und dann beschweren sich die etablierten Parteien warum die Bürger sich nach Links und Rechts abwenden?  Warum haben wohl extreme wie Cruz, Trump und Sanders in den USA auf einmal so viele Fans? Weil die etablierten Parteien völlig versagen. Die Mittelschicht zerbröckelt und immer mehr Menschen werden ins Abseits gedrängelt, ohne das die Politik sich diesen Problemen annimmt. Deswegen gibt es immer mehr Probleme mit extremen Parteien in Europa. Wenn Merkel keine komplizierte Lösung für das Problem präsentieren kann werden halt die vermeidlich einfachen Lösungen gefordert.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Februar 2016)

Die Bankenrettung und Flüchtlingskrise in einen Topf zu packen weil es beides Steuergelder kostet ist schon etwas geschmacklos. 

Vor 25 Jahren standen auch fast 20 Millionen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge vor den Grenzen und haben lautstark demonstriert, wenn die D-Mark nicht zu Ihnen kommt, gehen sie zu ihr. Und dann kam sie, praktisch hat man nur die BRD erpresst und was die gekostet haben! Aber das heute ist ja was ganz anderes, wir hatten ja das Recht auf unserer Seite,  oh wait.


----------



## beren2707 (2. Februar 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Leider ist die AfD die einzige Partei welche sich gegen "Wir schaffen das" stellt. Die einzige Ausnahme ist da vielleicht die hier nicht wählbare CSU.


Dieser falsche Eindruck spielt der AfD momentan in die Hände. Neben der bereits genannten CSU positioniert sich die oben genannte ALFA ebenfalls deutlich gegen die aktuell vorherrschende Richtung in der Flüchtlingskrise. Aber auch bei den Etablierten rumort es. Auch wenn es in der Führungsriege eher halbherzig bleibt, sieht es bei der Basis von SPD und CDU mittlerweile ganz anders aus. Initiativen der Parteibasis hinsichtlich einer Anpassung der Flüchtlingspolitik wurden insbesondere bei der CDU gnadenlos abgebügelt, was u. a. auch hier im Kreis zu offenen Distanzierungen langjähriger aktiver Parteimitglieder geführt hat. Auf kommunaler Ebene darf momentan die Suppe der entrückten Parteielite ausgelöffelt werden, was dieser gar nicht schmeckt. Die Politiker "vor Ort" fürchten (zurecht), dass sich viele enttäuschte Anhänger von CDU und SPD der AfD zuwenden könnten, obwohl sie mit dieser fast nichts gemein haben, wenn sie hinter die aufgebaute Fassade der Partei hindurchblicken.

Es ist ein Problem, dass die AfD das gegenwärtige politische Klima für sich nutzt und sich selbst als "alternativlos" darstellt, was beileibe nicht der Fall ist. Niemand "muss" AfD wählen, es gibt auch in Fragen der Flüchtlingskrise alternative Positionen. Zudem sollte auch eine Contra-Position in einer solchen Frage nicht dazu verleiten, an sich unwählbare Parteien zu wählen, denn dies könnte mehr als unangenehme Folgen haben.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Februar 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Vor 25 Jahren standen auch fast 20 Millionen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge vor den Grenzen und haben lautstark demonstriert, wenn die D-Mark nicht zu Ihnen kommt, gehen sie zu ihr. Und dann kam sie, praktisch hat man nur die BRD erpresst und was die gekostet haben! Aber das heute ist ja was ganz anderes, wir hatten ja das Recht auf unserer Seite,  oh wait.



Das waren aber Deutsche, also Leute mit gleicher Sprache und Kultur. 
Außerdem hat man nur wieder zusammen gesetzt, was zusammen gehört.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Vor 25 Jahren standen auch fast 20 Millionen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge vor den Grenzen und haben lautstark demonstriert, wenn die D-Mark nicht zu Ihnen kommt, gehen sie zu ihr. Und dann kam sie, praktisch hat man nur die BRD erpresst und was die gekostet haben! Aber das heute ist ja was ganz anderes, wir hatten ja das Recht auf unserer Seite,  oh wait.



Die haben ihr Land aber gleich mitgebracht und unterschieden sich auch nicht großartig von uns.


----------



## Ich 15 (2. Februar 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Vor 25 Jahren standen auch fast 20 Millionen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge vor  den Grenzen und haben lautstark demonstriert, wenn die D-Mark nicht zu  Ihnen kommt, gehen sie zu ihr. Und dann kam sie, praktisch hat man nur  die BRD erpresst und was die gekostet haben! Aber das heute ist ja was  ganz anderes, wir hatten ja das Recht auf unserer Seite,  oh wait.


Nur waren das damals Deutsche und wir haben nicht 20 Millionen Flüchtlinge aufgenommen sondern zwei Länder sind "fusioniert". Deswegen ist es ein sehr schlechtes Beispiel und überhaupt nicht vergleichbar. 



beren2707 schrieb:


> Dieser falsche Eindruck spielt der AfD momentan  in die Hände. Neben der bereits genannten CSU positioniert sich die  oben genannte ALFA ebenfalls deutlich gegen die aktuell vorherrschende  Richtung in der Flüchtlingskrise.


Wie gesagt die CSU könnte ich hier nicht wählen und Parteien die es nicht in das Parlament schaffen werden von den etablierten Parteien und der Presse nicht beachtet. Anstatt Alfa als wählbare Alternative zu bringen oder mit denen zu diskutieren  werden lieber 5 AfD Artikel am Tag veröffentlicht... 


> Initiativen der Parteibasis hinsichtlich einer Anpassung der  Flüchtlingspolitik wurden insbesondere bei der CDU gnadenlos abgebügelt,  was u. a. auch hier im Kreis zu offenen Distanzierungen langjähriger  aktiver Parteimitglieder geführt hat.


Genau deswegen wählen die Leute ja die AfD, dieser blinde gehorsam gegenüber der Parteispitze welcher in allen Parteien gefordert wird regt mich schon immer auf. Wer der Parteispitze widerspricht der fliegt halt. Mit Demokratie hat dies wenig zu tun


> Auf kommunaler Ebene darf momentan die Suppe der entrückten Parteielite  ausgelöffelt werden, was dieser gar nicht schmeckt. Die Politiker "vor  Ort" fürchten (zurecht), dass sich viele enttäuschte Anhänger von CDU  und SPD der AfD zuwenden könnten, obwohl sie mit dieser fast nichts  gemein haben, wenn sie hinter die aufgebaute Fassade der Partei  hindurchblicken.


Ist mir völlig klar aber man kann diese ja nicht wählen. Jede CDU Stimme wird konsequent Merkel zugerechnet werden. 


> Es ist ein Problem, dass die AfD das gegenwärtige politische Klima für  sich nutzt und sich selbst als "alternativlos" darstellt, was beileibe  nicht der Fall ist. Niemand "muss" AfD wählen, es gibt auch in Fragen  der Flüchtlingskrise alternative Positionen.


Ich kann erst 2017 wieder wählen und welche Partei es da wird ist noch völlig offen. Die Flüchtlingskrise muss bis dahin gelöst sein und deswegen werde ich es hoffentlich nicht in Erwägung ziehen müssen die AfD zu wählen.


> Zudem sollte auch eine  Contra-Position in einer solchen Frage nicht dazu verleiten, an sich  unwählbare Parteien zu wählen, denn dies könnte mehr als unangenehme  Folgen haben.


Solange die AfD nicht regiert halten sich die Folgen in Grenzen.


----------



## der-sack88 (2. Februar 2016)

Sprache, Kultur und Herkunft spielen bei Asyl aber keine Rolle. Oder nur insofern, als dass nach Herkunft entschieden wird, ob ein Antrag berechtigt ist oder nicht. Ob Sachsen oder Syrien ist eigentlich egal, solange ein Grund vorliegt.

Und bezüglich Kultur, da gibts innerhalb Deutschlands schon genug Unterschiede... mit der bayrischen Kultur kann ich auch nicht viel mehr anfangen als mit einer gemäßigten muslimischen.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Außerdem hat man nur wieder zusammen gesetzt, was zusammen gehört.



Wie damals, als wir Österreich heim ins Reich geholt haben.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Nur waren das damals Deutsche und wir haben nicht 20 Millionen Flüchtlinge aufgenommen sondern zwei Länder sind "fusioniert". Deswegen ist es ein sehr schlechtes Beispiel und überhaupt nicht vergleichbar.



Vergleichbar in dem Sinne, dass das eine Menge Geld gekostet hat.
Wie viel Geld ist seit 1990 in den Osten geflossen?


----------



## aloha84 (2. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vergleichbar in dem Sinne, dass das eine Menge Geld gekostet hat.
> Wie viel Geld ist seit 1990 in den Osten geflossen?



Ca. 2 Billionen.
Allerdings hinkt der Vergleich trotzdem, ein riesiger Teil dieser Summe besteht ja aus "Aufbau Ost".
Vergleichbarer wäre es wenn wir jetzt den "Aufbau Syrien" bezahlen würden.


----------



## Ich 15 (2. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Vergleichbar in dem Sinne, dass das eine Menge Geld gekostet hat.


Für dieses Geld haben wir aber auch einiges bekommen. Die Wirtschaft kann gebildete Menschen halt besser gebrauchen als Menschen die nicht mal die Sprache können. Deswegen war die Integration viel einfacher. Außerdem hat die Wiedervereinigung Deutschlands Postion in Europa deutlich gestärkt.  Wir haben unsere Landmasse mal eben um 100000 km² erhöht. 



> Wie viel Geld ist seit 1990 in den Osten geflossen?


viel

Davon ab wenn man die DDR Mitbürger fälschlicherweise als Flüchtlinge bezeichnet muss man sich doch Fragen warum Deutschland nachdem es 20 Millionen Flüchtlinge aufgenommen hat auch jetzt wieder so viele aufnehmen muss während Länder wie die USA, Frankreich oder Saudi Arabien kaum Flüchtlinge aufnehmen.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Februar 2016)

Und wofür, nach wie vor ein Lohngefälle und die Bevölkerung wandert in den Westen ab aufgrund besserer beruflicher Chancen. So gleich sind wir. 

Ja, 2 Mrd. Aufbau-Ost. Hätte man sich sparen können, wenn man sich die Veränderung der Bevölkerungszahlen heute betrachtet.

Ist auch nicht der springende Punkt, sondern die angesprochenen Kosten, welche ja noch über den Kopf wachsen...  lasst uns lieber weiter Arbeitsplätze mit Geld sichern (Nokia, Opel) anstatt Menschen damit zu helfen.  Dürfte ja bekannt sein das Arbeitsplätze mehr wert sind als der Mensch. Wie Herr Pispers schon aufzeigte, denn: Jeder Arbeitsplatz hat einen Menschen der ihn besetzt, aber nicht jeder Mensch hat einen Arbeitsplatz.

Drum lasst uns bitte kein Geld mehr an Menschen verschwenden, die kommen und gehen...

@ Ich 15:  Weil man seine eigenen Leistungen nicht an moralisch fragwürdigen Partnern misst, ganz einfach.

USA- Wayne, die machen eh ihr Ding.

Frankreich- Die haben schon mit Zuwanderung gekämpft, da hat man hier noch Mauern gebaut.

Saudi Arabien:  Dein Ernst?

PS: Landmasse erhöht, was für ein Vorteil!


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ca. 2 Billionen.
> Allerdings hinkt der Vergleich trotzdem, ein riesiger Teil dieser Summe besteht ja aus "Aufbau Ost".
> Vergleichbarer wäre es wenn wir jetzt den "Aufbau Syrien" bezahlen würden.



Wir bezahlen doch schon für den "Aufbau Syriens" nur mit dem Unterschied, dass das Geld nie in Syrien ankommt.
Genauso wie sich viele Unternehmen am "Aufbau Ost" bereicht haben, ohne dass es den Menschen dort was gebracht hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Februar 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> ... und die Bevölkerung wandert in den Westen ab ...


Der halbe Osten ist frei für Flüchtlinge, da stehen überall Häuser leer.
Die Bevölkerung sollte froh sein, das Leben in die Dörfer kommt, statt
dessen wird wie im Mittelalter ein Flüchtlingsheim nach dem anderen
angezündet.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Februar 2016)

So ist es. 
Und es ist auch überhaupt nichts anderes, wie bei Ost und West treffen hier völlig unterschiedliche Systeme und Kulturen aufeinander. 
Es geht wieder darum sich zu arrangieren und jedem eine Chance zu geben, obwohl man sich gegenseitig zutiefst misstraut.

Die Ost / West Debatte stoß ich hier auch nur an, weil es gerade im Osten eine extreme Ablehnung gegenüber den Flüchtlingen gibt. Also die, welche vor 25 Jahren selbst vor dem Nichts standen und von einem System aufgefangen wurden in das sie nie eingezahlt haben. 
Das wäre natürlich vermessen nach 25 Jahren den Platz mal für Andere frei zu machen.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> ... statt
> dessen wird wie im Mittelalter ein Flüchtlingsheim nach dem anderen
> angezündet.


Um nachher über 50Mrd. Kosten zu sprechen, logisch. Irgendwo muss die Kohle doch vernichtet werden.


----------



## WindowsXP (2. Februar 2016)

Ich finde, dass diese Diskussion Themen aufwirft die unser Derzeitiges Wirtschaftssystem sehr stark in Frage stellt.
Das die Flüchtenden in die wirtschaftlich  Starken Regionen ziehen, dürfte wohl jedem klar sein, die Frage ist nur, was passiert wenn es mehr werden? Es ist keinem der Ankommenden zu verdenken, dass er nach Deutschland, Österreich, Schweden etc. will, das gleiche würde ich auch versuchen, aber die Konsequenzen auf lange Sicht, die sind es die mir sorgen machen. Wenn es der Bevölkerung in vielen afrikanischen Ländern möglich ist nach D etc. zu fliehen, so unterstelle ich ihnen (ohne dies schlecht zu reden), dass sie dies machen werden. Aber was passiert mit ihren Ländern? Die Leute fliehen, und wer bleibt?


----------



## aloha84 (2. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der halbe Osten ist frei für Flüchtlinge, da stehen überall Häuser leer.
> Die Bevölkerung sollte froh sein, das Leben in die Dörfer kommt, statt
> dessen wird wie im Mittelalter ein Flüchtlingsheim nach dem anderen
> angezündet.



Wenn mit den Bürgern vorher gesprochen wird, ist das auch halb so schlimm, viele sind ja durchaus bereit den Flüchtlingen zuflucht zu gewähren.
Dort wo es die größeren Aufstände gab, waren meist alle überfordert......mach als Bürgermeister von einer 1200 Einwohner-Gemeinde den Einwohnern mal klar, dass in 2 Wochen knapp 400 Flüchtlinge dazukommen. Das ist nunmal schwer vermittelbar.
Ich würde gern mal sehen wie weltoffen und cool die Hannoveraner reagieren würden, wenn in 2 Wochen sich auf einmal die Einwohnerzahl um 33% erhöht......mit Leuten aus einem anderen Kulturkreis.


----------



## Woohoo (2. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> .
> Die Bevölkerung sollte froh sein, das Leben in die Dörfer kommt, statt
> dessen wird wie im Mittelalter ein Flüchtlingsheim nach dem anderen
> angezündet.



Video auf Youtube : Attacke in der Münchner U-Bahn - München - Abendzeitung München




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



  Ich kann die Gedanken des Herren mit der Brille gerade zu lesen. "Endlich mehr Leben in unserer Umgebung". 

Jugendgang will Kioskbesitzer wegen Alkoholverkauf bestrafen - Polizeiberichte & Polizeimeldungen - Berliner Morgenpost

Oder Jugendbanden ( zunächst 9 bis 12 Jahrige, später unterstützt von 14 bis 21 Jährigen) die einen Kiosk besitzer bestrafen wollen, weil er Alkohol verkauft. Da soll nochmal einer über die Jugend schimpfen die nur am saufen ist. 


Aber im Ernst 99% sind friedlich und wenn neben der Kirche im Dorf noch der Muezzin ruft ist das nur zu begrüßen.  "Deutschland wird jünger, vielfältiger und religiöser." Wir werden schlichtweg besser und religiöser zu werden hat auch noch nie geschadet. Shalom...aber nicht zu laut. 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wäre mir nicht aufgefallen, dass die Zahl der Todesfälle seit dem Bau  der Mauer nenneswert abgenommen hat (auf keiner von beiden Seiten). Das  einzig erreichte Ziel ist die festbetonnierung von Enteignungen. (Was  nicht heißt, dass der Grundgedanke einer Mauer bei einer derart kurzen  Grenze und direktem Kontakt zum Herkunftsgebiet nicht ihre Vorteile  hätte. Als passive Sicherheitsmaßnahme hätte sie deutlich zur Eskalation  der Gewaltspirale beitragen können - wenn man sich denn hinter die  Mauer zurückgezogen hätte und diese auf eigenem Territorium stehen  würde. Ist aber beides nicht der Fall, die Provokationen gingen 1:1  weiter, ebenso wie die Militäreinsätze.)



Auf die schnelle habe ich jetzt nur bei Wikipedia folgende Information gefunden. Ist natürlich nur Wikipedia.

_Nach Angaben der israelischen Botschaft in Berlin sind bei Selbstmordattentaten,  die vom Westjordanland ausgingen, 2003 in Gebieten mit Zaun insgesamt  46 Menschen getötet und 221 verletzt worden. In Gebieten ohne Zaun seien  es im gleichen Zeitraum 89 Tote und 411 Verletzte gewesen. Im ersten  Halbjahr 2004 (bis einschließlich Juni) seien bei Selbstmordattentaten  in Gebieten ohne Zaun 19 Menschen getötet und 102 weitere verletzt  worden, während in Gebieten mit Zaun in demselben Zeitraum keine  Menschen zu Tode gekommen seien.[SUP][4][/SUP] Inzwischen spricht die Allgemeine Israelische Sicherheitsbehörde Shabak von einer „signifikanten Reduzierung“ von Selbstmordanschlägen, seit mit dem Bau der Sperranlage begonnen wurde._



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso ungeschickt? Es gibt viele Leute, die genau so etwas hören wollen...



Wenn die AfD sich weiter so positionieren will und sich leicht angreifbar macht, dann bitte dann bleibt sie auf die paar Prozent beschränkt die das hören wollen. 
Wo bleibt Luckes ALFA  Habe nochmal einen Auftritt von Lucke angehört und das war eine wahre Freude im Vergleich zu den ungeschickten Figuren von heute.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Februar 2016)

Wie viele Attacken es wohl die vergangenen Jahre in diversen U-Bahnen durch alkoholisierte Staatsbürger gab und es einfach mal keinen interessierte.
 Aber solang da niemand ins Koma geprügelt wurde, war es nicht mal eine Meldung in der Lokalpresse wert.
Mittlerweile reicht es wenn der Täter etwas Bart hat und der Typ südländisch aussieht, zack Neue Schlagzeile. Lächerlich, 2 Tage später muss man sich dann für die "Enten" entschuldigen, weil rauskommt das die Familie des Täters seit 20 Jahren in Deutschland lebt. 

Das Video ist ja mal.... wenig hilfreich.


----------



## Woohoo (2. Februar 2016)

Sowas wird wahrscheinlich jeden Abend vorkommen unabhängig welche Nationalität/Aufenthaltstatus. Momentan ist das eben Thema Nummer 1 und bringt am meistens Klicks. Genauso werden nach Anschlägen im Westen über Anschläge irgendwo in Afrika oder Pakistan berichtet die uns sonst nicht berichtet werden, weil egal und schon mehr oder weniger Alltag.


----------



## Verminaard (2. Februar 2016)

Ich mag den Spiegel eigentlich nicht sonderlich.
Diese Kolumne fand ich dann doch lesenswert: AfD: Unsere Grünen von rechts - Kolumne - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Ich find erschreckend wie sich die Medien vor den Wahlkampfkarren der etablierten Parteien spannen lassen und es aktuell nur ein AfD Bashing gibt.
Wenn die CSDUSPDLINKSGRUENEFDP sich so sehr aufregen, muessen die vor den Wahlen maechtig Schiss haben.

Hat wer das Orginalinterview mit der Fr. Petry bei der Hand oder eindeutige Quellen, wo sie fuer den Schiessbefehl auf Alle war bzw wie ihr Wortlaut wirklich war und wie sich der Reporter/Journalist verhalten hat?
Man kann durchaus durch geschickte Fragestellung sein Gegenueber zu Aussagen bringen.
Waer mal interessant wie nah die Berichterstattung und oeffentliche Wahrnehmung an dem tatsaechlich Ausgesagtem ist.

/edit: 
duerfte das hier sein: Frauke Petry will Grenzen notfalls mit Gewalt sichern - Interview mit AfD-Chefin
Sollte sich jeder selbst ein Bild von machen. Mir faellt da nur quote mining ein.
Herr Gabriel sollte sich in dieser Sache nicht so aufplustern.
Vom TTIP-Gegner zum Befuerworter. Der Verfassungsschutz sollte hier mal greifen und allen Beteiligten auf die Finger schauen.
Das wird uns noch maechtig auf die Fuesse fallen das Ding.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. Februar 2016)

Da fängt es schon an, die Petry hat diese Aussagen doch gar nicht gemacht. 

Dauert 1,5s nach "Afd+Schießbefehl" zu googlen, ALTER SCHWEDE.


Korrektur: Hat sie doch, xD     1:0

Allerdings bekommts ja noch mehr Würze durch die ausdrückliche Formulierung der Störchin auch auf Frauen und Kinder schießen zu dürfen.


----------



## Verminaard (2. Februar 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Da fängt es schon an, die Petry hat diese Aussagen doch gar nicht gemacht.
> 
> Dauert 1,5s nach "Afd+Schießbefehl" zu googlen, ALTER SCHWEDE.
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe jetzt nicht ganz was du hier mitteilen willst.

Die Aussagen von der Storch, sind ein anderes Kaliber. Fuer voll kann man die mMn eh nicht nehmen. Warum sowas bei einer Partei noch rumeiert, kA.
Auf der anderen Seite haben schon ganz andere Politiker manch eine Aussage fallen gelassen, da sind "ich weis nichts von einem schwarzen Koffer" ueber "Ehrenwort" noch harmlos, abgesehen davon, welche Aemter diese Personen bekleiden bzw inne hatten.
Ich finds schlimmer das die aktuelle Vizepraesidentin des deutschen Bundestages aktiv auf Antideutschlandkundgebungen/Demos mitgewirkt hat.
Fischer noch ne Ecke schlimmer.
Aber hey, das waren alles keine Rechten, ergo in Ordnung.


----------



## Ich 15 (2. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich find erschreckend wie sich die Medien vor den Wahlkampfkarren der etablierten Parteien spannen lassen und es aktuell nur ein AfD Bashing gibt.
> Wenn die CSDUSPDLINKSGRUENEFDP sich so sehr aufregen, muessen die vor den Wahlen maechtig Schiss haben.


Ich finde die allgemeine Qualität unserer Presse leider sehr bescheiden. Jeder zweite Artikel ist ein Kommentar oder offensichtlich nicht neutral. Eigentlich sollten sich Leser nach einem Informativen Artikel selbst eine Meinung bilden können und nicht eine aufgedrückt bekommen. Die AfD ist ein tolles Beispiel. Vor nicht mal zwei Wochen stand überall man dürfe die AfD nicht bei Diskussionen ausschließen. Nun fordert man wieder das Gegenteil... Es geht leider nur noch um Klicks. Die Überschriften bei vermeintlichen "Qualitätsmedien" wie Spon erinnern einen leider oft an die Bild.


----------



## highspeedpingu (2. Februar 2016)

> Zunächst ist zu unterscheiden, ob der Schusswaffeneinsatz im  Grenzdienst erfolgt (§ 11 UZwG) oder in übrigen Fällen erfolgt (§ 10  UZwG).
> Letztgenannte Vorschrift ist im Fall einer Straftat wegen unerlaubter  Einreise (§ 95 Abs. 1 Nr. 3 AufenthG) zu prüfen. Ein  Schusswaffeneinsatz wäre dann möglich, wenn es sich um ein Verbrechen  handeln würde (§ 10 Abs. 1 Nr. 1 a) UZwG) oder die Tat unter Anwendung  oder Mitführung von Schusswaffen oder Sprengstoffen begangen würde (§ 10  Abs. 1 Nr. 1 b) UZwG). Letzteres ist schon deswegen nicht der Fall,  weil Flüchtlinge bisher unbewaffnet waren. Es handelt sich bei der  illegalen Einreise aber auch nicht, um ein Verbrechen, sondern ein  Vergehen, weil die Tat nicht im Mindestmaß mit einem Jahr  Freiheitsstrafe bedroht ist (§ 12 Abs. 1 StGB). Vielmehr beträgt die  Höchststrafe ein Jahr (§ 95 Abs. 1 AufenthG). Damit scheidet ein  Schusswaffeneinsatz wegen illegaler Einreise nach bisheriger Sachlage  aus. Der bloße Grenzübertritt darf also nicht durch Schusswaffeneinsatz  verhindert werden.
> *Der Schusswaffeneinsatz im Grenzdienst (§ 11 UZwG) ist unter  bestimmten Voraussetzungen zulässig, wenn Personen der wiederholten  Weisung zu halten, nicht nachgekommen sind und sich durch Flucht der  Festnahme entziehen wollen (§ 11 Abs. 1 UZwG). Dabei dürfen Schusswaffen  nur eingesetzt werden, wenn andere Maßnahmen erfolglos waren oder  keinen Erfolg versprechen* (§ 12 UZwG).



Und was ist das?

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=x34jiqsD-BY



> *wenn Personen der wiederholten  Weisung zu halten, nicht nachgekommen sind und sich durch Flucht der  Festnahme entziehen wollen*





> *wenn andere Maßnahmen erfolglos waren oder  keinen Erfolg versprechen*


----------



## aloha84 (2. Februar 2016)

Hier mal ein Kommentar zur Rechtslage:
Auf Einreisende darf nicht geschossen werden | law blog



> ....weil die illegale Einreise nach Deutschland „nur“ ein  Vergehenstatbestand ist, und auch das nur, so lange der Betroffene  keinen Asylantrag stellt. Aber selbst ein Straftatbestand wird  allenfalls von der Staatsanwaltschaft verfolgt und möglicherweise auch  geahndet, und zwar von den Strafgerichten. Jedenfalls aber nicht durch  rumballernde Bundespolizisten vor Ort.


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich mag den Spiegel eigentlich nicht sonderlich.
> Den Artikel fand ich dann doch lesenswert: AfD: Unsere Grünen von rechts - Kolumne - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Das ist eine Kolumne.
eine Kolumne ist eine Meinung. 
Ein Artikel ist was anderes.


----------



## highspeedpingu (2. Februar 2016)

> ....weil die illegale Einreise nach Deutschland „nur“ ein   Vergehenstatbestand ist, und auch das nur, so lange der Betroffene   keinen Asylantrag stellt. Aber selbst ein Straftatbestand wird   allenfalls von der Staatsanwaltschaft verfolgt und möglicherweise auch   geahndet, und zwar von den Strafgerichten. Jedenfalls aber nicht durch   rumballernde Bundespolizisten vor Ort.



... Auslegung der "Gummigesetze" halt...





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=x34jiqsD-BY

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





> oder die Tat unter Anwendung  oder Mitführung von Schusswaffen oder Sprengstoffen begangen würde


Kann man auf dem Video nicht erkennen...



> wenn Personen der wiederholten  Weisung zu halten, nicht nachgekommen  sind und sich durch Flucht der  Festnahme entziehen wollen


Hier eindeutig der Fall.



> wenn andere Maßnahmen erfolglos waren oder  keinen Erfolg versprechen


Hier auch eindeutig der Fall.



> weil die illegale *Einreise* nach Deutschland „nur“ ein   Vergehenstatbestand ist, und auch das nur, *so lange der Betroffene   keinen Asylantrag stellt.*


Das ist keine Einreise sondern ein Überrennen der Grenzschützer / Polizei. Ob einer von denen einen Asylantrag stellt (stellen will) ist auch nicht zu erkennen.

Und wer sich daran stört, dass das Video in Mazedonien aufgenommen wurde... Das kann an der deutschen Grenze auch kommen...


----------



## Verminaard (2. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist eine Kolumne.
> eine Kolumne ist eine Meinung.
> Ein Artikel ist was anderes.



Deswegen genau was deiner Meinung nach?
Aber danke fuer die Belehrung und Verzeihung das ich das falsch beschrieben habe.
Tut mir auch leid das ich nicht einfach auf die AfD rumhacke, wie es aktuell wohl in Mode ist. 
Ich hoffe es wird auch großzuegig ueber meine Form und Rechtschreibfehler hinweggesehen.




Zu dem Grenzuebertritt:
Was genau passiert mit den Personen die einen illegalen Grenzuebertritt begehen? Vielleicht auch in einer Gruppe.
Werden die festgenommen? Wiedersetzen sie sich der Festnahme und gehen weiter, was dann?
Wenn in der Praxis die Grenzen nicht wirklich existieren, wieso wird dann auf Flughaefen so ein Aufstand gemacht?

Was passiert wenn ich den Anweisungen der Grenzbeamten nicht Folge leiste und einfach weiterfahre oder gehe?


----------



## der-sack88 (2. Februar 2016)

highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Ob einer von denen einen Asylantrag stellt (stellen will) ist auch nicht zu erkennen.




Stimmt, üblicherweise sind Leute, die Asyl beantragen wollen an ihrer ganz speziellen Kleidung schon von weitem zu erkennen.

Das ist doch alles absurd. Es darf an den deutschen Grenzen auf niemanden geschossen werden (es sei denn die Gegenseite schießt auch), dass das überhaupt zur Diskussion steht zeigt höchstens, wie bekloppt manche bereits sind. Es kann doch nicht sein, dass sich manche wünschen, in einer Linie mit Drittem Reich und DDR zu stehen.
Ich glaube wenn es irgendwann soweit ist mach ich freiwillig Platz und gehe in ein Land, in dem die Menschenrechte noch beachtet werden. Dafür müssten hier wieder Nationalisten wie Petry und Storch an der Macht sein, und das hatten wir schon mal und brauchen es nicht wieder.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Februar 2016)

Die Gegenseite muss nicht schießen, sie muss nur eine ausreichende Gefahr darstellen. 
Ein Messer sollte zum Beispiel schon reichen.


----------



## Woohoo (2. Februar 2016)

Kann man an dieser Stelle nicht Geld sparen und die unnötigen Waffen abschaffen und/oder verkaufen?


----------



## highspeedpingu (2. Februar 2016)

Die einen legen die Gesetze so aus und die anderen eben so...

Faktisch wären die Voraussetzungen zum Schussswaffengebrauch erfüllt.

- Sie widersetzen sich den Anordnungen der Grenzschützer
- Sie widersetzen sich der Feststellung der Personalien
- Sie widersetzen sich der Festnahme durch Flucht
- Sie könnten Waffen und Sprengstoff bei sich tragen (Durchsuchung wird ja durch Flucht vereitelt)
- Sie geben nicht zu erkennen, dass sie Asyl beantragen wollen



> Flüchtlinge aus Algerien und Marokko stellen keinen Asylantrag
> 
> Eine Erkenntnis aber hat längst die Runde gemacht: Aus Angst vor   Abschiebung stellen viele Flüchtlinge aus Algerien und Marokko erst gar   keinen Asylantrag, wozu sie eigentlich verpflichtet wären


Essen: Viele Algerier und Marokkaner stellen keinen Asylantrag | WAZ.de


----------



## Woohoo (2. Februar 2016)

Ein toter Junge liegt am Strand. Die Medien gehen steil ohne die genauen Hintergründe zunächst zu kennen. "Wir" sind alle schuld.
Leute an Grenzen aufhalten mit Gewalt? Die Schmeißen sich ja jetzt schon mit Frau und Kind auf die Gleisen und zerren Kinder mit in die Demokrawallen. Hysterie die wir aus Nahost Bildern kennen.
Versuch jetzt mal die Gesetze (wenn einer kommt noch anwendbar) an den Grenzen einzuhalten und die Menschenmassen aufzuhalten. Dann wird jeder Verantwortliche unverzüglich als Hitler Straight From Hell dargestellt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. Februar 2016)

Wie steht denn de AfD zu erleichterten Bedingungen für Flüchtlinge auf dem Arbeitdmarkt?
Flüchtlinge: Kann der Mittelstand ihnen Arbeit geben? - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Amon (2. Februar 2016)

Wie wäre es wenn erst einmal genug Arbeit für die eigene Bevölkerung geschaffen würde? Aber das wäre ja voll Nazi! Nehmen wir lieber illegale Einwanderer, schaffen für die den Mindestlohn ab und das Ziel der Wirtschaft wäre erreicht. Es ist scheißegal wie welche Partei dazu steht! Arbeit zuerst für Deutsche und illegale Zuwanderer abschieben! Egal wohin!


----------



## Woohoo (2. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie steht denn de AfD zu erleichterten Bedingungen für Flüchtlinge auf dem Arbeitdmarkt?
> Flüchtlinge: Kann der Mittelstand ihnen Arbeit geben? - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Deutsche Arbeitslose sind schon nicht in der Lage die Stellen zu besetzen, weil sie nicht wollen oder können. Oder gibt es gar keinen Fachkräftemangel!?

Aus dem Artikel:

_*Zusammengefasst*: Deutschlands Mittelstand kann mehr als  300.000 Arbeitsplätze nicht besetzen, gleichzeitig suchen zunehmend  Flüchtlinge nach Jobs. Dennoch schätzen Experten, dass der Mittelstand  zumindest kurzfristig keine überragende Bedeutung für die Integration  der Flüchtlinge in den Arbeitsmarkt spielen wird: Erstens fehlt es  zumeist noch an Sprach- und Fachkenntnissen - bis diese ausreichen,  dürfte es drei bis vier Jahre dauern. Und zweitens finden Flüchtlinge  überwiegend durch Freunde oder Bekannte Arbeit - oft in  Kleinstbetrieben, die selbst von Migranten geführt werden. Diese könnten  daher die Hauptleistung bei dem Einstieg von Flüchtlingen auf den  Arbeitsmarkt erbringen._



AfD Wahlprogramm:


> *Sollen Asylbewerber arbeiten dürfen?
> *
> 
> _Auch Asylbewerbern ist das Recht auf Arbeit zu  gewähren, da es der  Ghettoisierung vorbeugt, Kosten vermeidet und im  Falle eines positiven  Entscheides eine schnellere Integration  befördert._
> ...


Jetzt haben wir erstmal viele Leute hier mit dem der Arbeitsmarkt, vor allem mit Mindestlohn, nichts anfangen kann.


----------



## Verminaard (2. Februar 2016)

Natuerlich herrscht kein Fachkraeftemangel!
Wie auch bei ~9 Millionen realen Arbeitslosen in Deutschland.
Es herrscht Frachkraeftemangel mit sehr niedrigem Lohnniveau, am Besten nicht vertraut mit deutschen Arbeitsgesetzen.


----------



## TheFeenix (2. Februar 2016)

Es herrscht kein Fachkräftemangel, es herrscht ein Mangel an 25 jährigen Facharbeitern, Ingenieuren und Ärzten mit 40 Jahre Berufserfahrung, die für 2,50€ die Stunde malochen und dem Chef das Rektum küssen.


----------



## Woohoo (2. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Natuerlich herrscht kein Fachkraeftemangel!
> Wie auch bei ~9 Millionen realen Arbeitslosen in Deutschland.
> Es herrscht Frachkraeftemangel mit sehr niedrigem Lohnniveau, am Besten nicht vertraut mit deutschen Arbeitsgesetzen.



Meine Erfahrung:

Wir suchen einen Jung-Ingenieur spezialisiert und mit 10 jähriger Erfahrung auf dem Gebiet "Konstruktion linkes Hinterrad". (Mit Aussicht auf schlechte Bezahlung.) 

 Hmm keine passende Bewerber dabei.... = Fachkräftemangel 




 Kurz mal über die Schulter gucken ob TheFeenix hinter mir sitzt.


----------



## Sparanus (2. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Kann man an dieser Stelle nicht Geld sparen und die unnötigen Waffen abschaffen und/oder verkaufen?



Solche Menschen wie du sollten wirklich mal in eine Situation kommen wo sie überfallen werden und die Polizei unbewaffnet zusehen muss. 

Allgemein zur Krise, 
wichtig ist das bestehen Europas und nicht irgendwelche humanitäre Hilfe.


----------



## Woohoo (2. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Solche Menschen wie du sollten wirklich mal in eine Situation kommen wo sie überfallen werden und die Polizei unbewaffnet zusehen muss.
> 
> Allgemein zur Krise,
> wichtig ist das bestehen Europas und nicht irgendwelche humanitäre Hilfe.



Hätte meine Ironie etwas kenntlich machen müssen. Sorry

Keine Ironie:

Tagesgespräch Bayern 2 vom 12.11.2015 mit dem Thema: 60 Jahre Bundeswehr
Bundessprecher der Grünen Jugend:
"In einer immer friedlicheren Welt besteht kein Bedarf an Militär.  Bundeswehr auflösen. Langfristig alle Armeen abschaffen und vor allem jetzt auf Diplomatie setzen"


----------



## Ich 15 (2. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Allgemein zur Krise,
> wichtig ist das bestehen Europas und nicht irgendwelche humanitäre Hilfe.



Wichtig ist beides. Unsere Regierung arbeitet(indirekt) aber gegen Europa und ist beim helfen planlos. Es kann aber nicht sein das Deutschland alleine die Welt retten muss. Wenn wir konsequent die Flüchtlinge mit abgelehnten Asylantrag abschieben würde und den Rest gerecht über die gesamte EU verteilen würde wäre das Problem lächerlich klein.

Staaten zahlen zu wenig für Syrien 


> Kurz vor der Geberkonferenz für Syrien hat die Hilfsorganisation Oxfam  Staaten wie Russland, Saudi-Arabien oder Frankreich vorgeworfen, den  Opfern des syrischen Bürgerkrieges nicht genügend zu helfen. Gemessen an  der Größe der Wirtschaft spende Russland nur ein Prozent und  Saudi-Arabien 28 Prozent des Anteils, der eigentlich auf sie entfallen  müsste, kritisiert Oxfam. Bei Frankreich sind es demnach 45 Prozent.
> ...
> Insgesamt erhält Syrien nur etwa die Hälfte der von den Vereinten  Nationen und Hilfsorganisationen angeforderten Unterstützung. Von den  8,9 Milliarden Dollar, die im vergangenen Jahr angefordert worden seien,  seien 56,5 Prozent gezahlt worden.
> ...
> Größter Einzelspender sind demnach die USA, die allerdings nur 76  Prozent ihres fairen Anteils ausgaben. Einige europäische Länder hätten  die Quote deutlich übererfüllt, etwa Dänemark (318 Prozent), Norwegen  (385 Prozent) oder Großbritannien (237 Prozent). Deutschlands Quote  liegt bei 152 Prozent.


Einfach nur peinlich. Interessant wie die Länder welche Afrika und den nahen Osten destabilisieren nicht nur keine Flüchtlinge aufnehmen möchten sondern auch nicht bereit sind die Menschen da unten zu unterstützen...


----------



## Sparanus (2. Februar 2016)

@woohoo
Ich kenne leider viel zu viele Menschen die wirklich so denken oder auch welche sagen, dass die Feuerwehr nur
ein Haufen voller Säufer ist etc.
Also auch von mir sorry.

@ich15
Es sind im Moment zu viele um sinnvoll zu filtern, das mit den dulden und abschieben ist
etwas für normale Zeiten. Das gibt zwar auch Probleme, aber jetzt wirken sie heftig.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Februar 2016)

Herrlich, da will Sigi also die AfD vom Verfassungsschutz überwachen lassen. (Alternative fÃ¼r Deutschland: AfD laut Gabriel ein Fall fÃ¼r den Verfassungsschutz |Â*ZEIT ONLINE)

Der will aber gar nicht (AfD: Verfassungsschutz hält Partei für ungefährlich - SPIEGEL ONLINE)

Wie wäre es, wenn der Verfassungsschutz mal die Bundesregierung (zu der Sigi ja dazu gehört) mal überwachen würde?

Millionenfacher Rechtsbruch und die meisten Medien kümmert es nicht. Aber wehe Frau Petry äußert sich bisschen ungeschickt.

What's right zu FlÃ¼chtlingen: Jeder ist vor dem Gesetz gleich

Guter Artikel, aber der Autor hat den wichtigsten derzeit gebrochenen Artikel vergessen. §16a.

Man möge mir doch bitte mal die Nachbarländer Deutschlands aufzählen, die keine sicheren Drittstaaten oder Mitgliedsländer der EU sind.

Und zu den 50 Mrd die die Flüchtlinge angeblich kosten sollen:

Kann sich noch wer erinnern, wieviele Flüchtlinge angeblich für 2015 erwartet wurden?

Zum Jahresanfang war von 300.000 die Rede, am Ende waren es fast 1.2 Mio (Familiennachzug noch nicht inbegriffen).

Flüchtlinge: Deutschland rechnet mit bis zu 750.000 Flüchtlingen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Flüchtlinge: Bundesregierung rechnet mit bis zu 800.000 in 2015 - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Rekordzahl: 1,1 Millionen Flüchtlinge kamen 2015 nach Deutschland - DIE WELT

Wenn bei den 50 Mrd also genauso gerechtet wurde, wie bei den Flüchtlingszahlen 2015, dann können wir eher mit dem vierfachen, also ca. 200 Mrd rechnen. Aber das ist die EU, Deutschland zahlt ja.

Und können wir bitte aufhören, diese Leute "Flüchtlinge" zu nennen. Das waren sie als sie aus Syrien geflohen sind. Aber wer aus Österreich "flieht", der ist alles, aber kein Flüchtling mehr. Höchstens Sozialtourist.


----------



## Amon (2. Februar 2016)

Sobald die aus der Türkei abhauen sind das keine Flüchtlinge mehr!


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Deswegen genau was deiner Meinung nach?
> Aber danke fuer die Belehrung und Verzeihung das ich das falsch beschrieben habe.
> Tut mir auch leid das ich nicht einfach auf die AfD rumhacke, wie es aktuell wohl in Mode ist.
> Ich hoffe es wird auch großzuegig ueber meine Form und Rechtschreibfehler hinweggesehen.



Wieso herum hacken?
Es geht darum, dass du Artikel geschrieben hast.
Das suggeriert, dass der Spiegel einen Artikel gebracht hat, der seriös recherchiert und kompetent in Worte gefasst wurde.
Das ist aber nur eine Kolumne. Da darf praktisch jede Pfeife irgendeinen Müll verzapfen und keinen stört es -- wie heißt die Erbse von der Bild Zeitung? Franz Josef Wagner oder so, bäh -- aber das hat nichts mit einem Artikel zu tun.

Im Link steht ja auch groß und breit "Kolumne". Also übersehen kann man das nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. Februar 2016)

Flüchtlinge: Muslimische Sicherheitsleute greifen Christen an - DIE WELT

Gleich Entwarung vorweg, das sind alles Einzelfälle, das hat nichts mit dem Islam zu tun.

Merke, das F in Islam steht für Frieden.


----------



## Verminaard (3. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso herum hacken?
> Es geht darum, dass du Artikel geschrieben hast.
> Das suggeriert, dass der Spiegel einen Artikel gebracht hat, der seriös recherchiert und kompetent in Worte gefasst wurde.
> Das ist aber nur eine Kolumne. Da darf praktisch jede Pfeife irgendeinen Müll verzapfen und keinen stört es -- wie heißt die Erbse von der Bild Zeitung? Franz Josef Wagner oder so, bäh -- aber das hat nichts mit einem Artikel zu tun.
> ...



Jetzt unterstellst du mir auch noch Absicht.
Ich hatte bereits geschrieben das mir da ein Fehler unterlaufen ist und mittlerweilen ist das geaendert.
Schoen wie du hier Aussagen Einzelner wertest.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Februar 2016)

Es geht, wenn man denn will:

Flüchtlinge: Australien darf Bootsflüchtlinge auf Pazifikinsel abschieben

Können wir nicht auch eine Übereinkunft mit einem anderen Land schließen, dass unsere "Flüchtlinge" aufnimmt? 

In Sibirien ist doch genug Platz.


----------



## Woohoo (3. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht, wenn man denn will:
> 
> Flüchtlinge: Australien darf Bootsflüchtlinge auf Pazifikinsel abschieben
> 
> ...






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Für eine solche "Übereinkunft" muss man sich ein schwächeres Land aussuchen und keine atomare Großmacht. 
Und was soll in Sibirien entstehen? Ein Winterkalifat?
Zudem haben wir es mit sehr viel mehr Menschen zu tun und Sibirien ist keine Insel. Die Menschen werden auch von dort einfach wo anders hingehen. 
Die Menschen müssen ihr Land nach dem Krieg wieder aufbauen (mit internationaler Unterstützung), die Religion weniger ernst nehmen und Wohlstand mit geringer Geburtenrate erzeugen. 
Mehr nicht  oder den nächsten Glaubens-Rache-Krieg beginnen, mitfinanziert vom "Westen"
¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## fipS09 (3. Februar 2016)

Der Westen finanziert nicht den Glaubens-Rache-Krieg, sondern verdient sich eine goldene Nase indem er noch die Waffen dazu liefert.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Klar, das mit Sibirien war jetzt auch eher ironisch gemeint. Aber der generelle Gedanke dahinter nicht.

Es gibt einfach Gebiete auf der Welt die sind dünner besiedelt. Europa und insbesondere Deutschland gehören zu den am dichtesten besiedelten Gebieten der Welt.

Wir brauchen nicht noch mehr, vor allem volkswirtschaftlich überflüssige Menschen.

Fakt ist, die Menschen sind hier widerrechtlich und wir brauchen sie nicht. Also müssen wir uns Gedanken machen, wohin mit ihnen.

Der Gedanke Australiens, Übereinkommen mit wirtschaftlichen Schwachen Länder zu schließen, halte ich für nachvollziehbar. Natürlich müsste man im Anschluss die Außengrenzen der EU besser schützen.

Ansonsten wäre noch Grönland reizvoll.

Großes Land, viel Fläche und von einer Insel kommen die nicht ohne weiteres runter.

Und über den Nordatlantik fahren ist auch etwas anderes, als über das Mittelmeer.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Der Westen finanziert nicht den Glaubens-Rache-Krieg, sondern verdient sich eine goldene Nase indem er noch die Waffen dazu liefert.



Ist ja auch wirtschaftlich nachvollziehbar. Waffen in friedliche Gebiete liefern ist so sinnvoll, wie Regenschirme in die Sahara liefern.


----------



## Woohoo (3. Februar 2016)

Ich bezweifel, dass die Flüchtlinge einen geordneten Staat aufbauen wenn man die irgendwohin verfrachtet und sich selbst überlassen sind. Es gibt doch jetzt in den Unterkünften schon religiöse und sonstige Zwietracht. Man baut sich vermutlich ein zweites Nahost Problem?
Die Zwangsumsiedlung wird dabei ihr weiters tun und die wenigen "Ureinwohner" werden auch nicht erfreut sein.
In Afrika ist auch noch Platz aber eben Wüste. Und was will man in so abgelegenen Gebieten machen außer gläubiger zu werden und den Hass vergrößern auf denjenigen der einen dort hingebracht hat? 


Ok wir liefern euch Waffen aber eure Flüchtlinge nehmen wir nicht. Das wäre wenigstens konseqent "böse".


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Ich bezweifel, dass die Flüchtlinge einen geordneten Staat aufbauen wenn man die irgendwohin verfrachtet und sich selbst überlassen sind. Es gibt doch jetzt in den Unterkünften schon religiöse und sonstige Zwietracht. Man baut sich vermutlich ein zweites Nahost Problem?



Dafür müsste man das Problem auch mal korrekt benennen (dürfen). Kleiner Tip, dass Problem fängt mit einem „I“ an.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Die Zwangsumsiedlung wird dabei ihr weiters tun und die wenigen "Ureinwohner" werden auch nicht erfreut sein.
> 
> In Afrika ist auch noch Platz aber eben Wüste. Und was will man in so abgelegenen Gebieten machen außer gläubiger zu werden und den Hass vergrößern auf denjenigen der einen dort hingebracht hat?



Australien ist auch abgelegen und hat mal als Gefängnisinsel angefangen. Irgendeine Lösung brauchen wir aber, wir können nicht Planlos weitermachen wie bisher.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Ok wir liefern euch Waffen aber eure Flüchtlinge nehmen wir nicht. Das wäre wenigstens konseqent "böse".



Das wäre nicht böse, sondern einfach nur konsequent. Die USA und Russland liefern wesentlich mehr Waffen, aber nehmen deutlich weniger sogenannte „Flüchtlinge“ auf.

Warum auch? Niemand hat diese Länder gezwungen unsere Waffen zu kaufen.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Februar 2016)

Unfassbar: Griechenland: Deutsche Behörden beklagen Flüchtlingselend - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Da spart man dieses kleine Land jahrelang kaputt und dann wirft man ihnen auch noch vor, einen Millionenzustrom von Flüchtlingen nicht richtig bewältigen zu können oder zu wollen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Jetzt unterstellst du mir auch noch Absicht.
> Ich hatte bereits geschrieben das mir da ein Fehler unterlaufen ist und mittlerweilen ist das geaendert.
> Schoen wie du hier Aussagen Einzelner wertest.



Sorry, aber das hast du heute Morgen geändert, mein Post war noch von gestern.
Also Verzeihung, wenn ich nicht in die Zukunft sehen kann.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Unfassbar: Griechenland: Deutsche Behörden beklagen Flüchtlingselend - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Da spart man dieses kleine Land jahrelang kaputt und dann wirft man ihnen auch noch vor, einen Millionenzustrom von Flüchtlingen nicht richtig bewältigen zu können oder zu wollen.



Ne, der Punkt ist, dass Griechenland seine Grenzen nicht alleine schützen kann, aber mal wieder zu stolz dafür ist Hilfe anzunehmen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ne, der Punkt ist, dass Griechenland seine Grenzen nicht alleine schützen kann, aber mal wieder zu stolz dafür ist Hilfe anzunehmen.



Aber nie zu stolz, um Geld aus der EU anzunehmen.

Niemand hat Griechenland gezwungen, der EU beizutreten.

Wenn sie es doch tun, dann haben sie gefälligst die EU-Außengrenzen zu schützen. Anderfalls soll Griechenland alle über Griechen illegal eingewanderten aufnehmen.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Februar 2016)

Es würde reichen wenn sie die Kompetenz für den Grenzschutz an die EU übertragen würden, anstatt das National zu lösen. 
Im Moment zählt nur die Effektivität.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber nie zu stolz, um Geld aus der EU anzunehmen.
> 
> Niemand hat Griechenland gezwungen, der EU beizutreten.
> 
> Wenn sie es doch tun, dann haben sie gefälligst die EU-Außengrenzen zu schützen. Anderfalls soll Griechenland alle über Griechen illegal eingewanderten aufnehmen.



Glaub doch nicht allen Mist den er schreibt. Griechenland ist nicht zu Stolz Hilfe bei der Grenzsicherung anzunehmen.

Das Problem ist, wie schon seit Jahren, das die Länder die keine EU-Außengrenzen mehr haben den Schutz der Grenzen einfach auf die Grenzländer abwälzen, aber sich nicht in entsprechenden Maße an den Kosten beteiligen wollen und die Griechen, die durch den Ausverkauf des Staates sowieso kein Geld mehr haben sind sowieso nicht in der Lage ihre Grenzen dem Zustrom entsprechend "ausreichend" zu überwachen.

Eine ausreichende Hilfsleistung durch die anderen EU-Mitgliedsstaaten kommt aber nicht, oder eine Hilfe für die Griechen bzgl. der humanitären Hilfestellung um die Flüchtlinge zu versorgen, da stehlt man sich mal wieder einfach aus der Verantwortung.
Kritisieren und bemängeln ist halt einfacher als auch dafür zu zahlen.

Ach und übrigens, Griechenland hat sich nur in den Euro gemogelt, nicht in die EU. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Es würde reichen wenn sie die Kompetenz für den  Grenzschutz an die EU übertragen würden, anstatt das National zu lösen.
> Im Moment zählt nur die Effektivität.



Sowas ist aber in der Form wie du dir das hier jetzt vieleicht vorstellst nicht vorgesehen. Die Grenzkontrolle der EU-Außengrenzen ist von der EU weitestgehend national geregelt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Februar 2016)

Dabei wäre das Mittelmeer doch soviel leichter zu überwachen, als die Landgrenze der EU.

Ich meine, wir haben mit Frankreich, Deutschland, GB und Italien doch vier Länder mit einer guten Marine.

Es müsste kein Schiff mehr Europa erreichen, wenn man das wollte. Australien schafft das doch auch.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Glaub doch nicht allen Mist den er schreibt. Griechenland ist nicht zu Stolz Hilfe bei der Grenzsicherung anzunehmen.



Genau das wird aber derzeit von Politikern behauptet, wie es zum Beispiel hier ersichtlich ist. -> https://www.bayernkurier.de/ausland/9768-muss-griechenland-den-schengenraum-verlassen


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Genau das wird aber derzeit von Politikern behauptet, wie es zum Beispiel hier ersichtlich ist. -> https://www.bayernkurier.de/ausland/9768-muss-griechenland-den-schengenraum-verlassen



Haha, selten so amüsiert wie über den Inhalt dieses verlinkten Artikels. Schon komisch das sich anscheinend noch sonst niemand darüber aufregt das die Griechen die Hilfe ablehnen, immerhin schon paar Tage alt, und wie die Hilfe aussehn soll wird auch nirgends gesagt, vermutlich weil die etwa so aussehn würde wie im Oktober letzten Jahres hier:

http://www.ksta.de/politik/-athen-lehnt-riesiges-lager-ab-sote,15187246,32253378.html

Nun in einem solchen Fall könnte ich die Griechen auch schon verstehen. Wenn ich mir die "Hilfe" diktieren lassen soll ohne dabei einbezogen zu werden würde ich auch dankend auf die "Hilfe" verzichten, vor allem dann wen man mein Land in ein riesiges Flüchtlingslager umfunktionieren will um die Probleme einfach vom Kerngebiet der EU fern zu halten. 

Was auch verwunderlich ist ist die Androhung Griechenland deswegen aus der EU kanten zu wollen, ja da erkläre mir doch mal einer wieso eigentlich die Italiener dann nicht geflogen sind als dort übers Mittelmeer tausende Flüchtlinge kamen?
Die waren ja anscheinend auch unfähig ihre Grenzen zu schützen und Hilfe von der EU? Hmm, wo war die damals für die Italiener?

Kurz um, die Aussagen in dem Artikel stinken doch zum Himmel, etwa so als sei Griechenland kein souveräner Staat mehr und könnte man ihm entsprechend drohen und diktieren wie man lustig ist und wie mans grade bräuchte.

*edit*
Übrigens die NPD scheint jetzt verstärkt deutsche Staatsbürger abschieben zu wollen... 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da dürfte das Problem mit dem knappen Wohnraum für Flüchtlinge bald Geschichte sein, zumindest sofern die NPD ein Land findest das die abgeschobenen Deutschen aufnimmt.^^


----------



## Two-Face (3. Februar 2016)

Länder wie Griechenland haben weder das Geld noch die Mittel, einen Flüchtlingszustrom diesen Ausmaßes einfach mal so schnell alleine zu bewältigen.
Die sind mitlerweile so verarmt, die können nicht mal ihre eigenen Hilfsbedürftigen versorgen, es fehlt teilweise an grundlegenden Dingen, wie sollen die also Flüchtlinge angemessen unterbringen? Ungeheuerlich, was sich die deutschen Behörden hier anmaßen.
Wieder mal klassisches Beispiel von Merkels politischem Diktat, sie sagt und die anderen müssen es stemmen, egal ob sie's können oder nicht, weil's ihr einfach egal ist.

Darüberhinaus können die europäischen Länder ohnehin alle nur begrenzt Flüchtlinge aufnehmen, Italien, Portugal und Spanien wurden in vielen Ecken und Enden, insbesondere im Sozialsystem, ebenfalls kaputtgespart, die bringen auch ihre zum Teil verarmte Bevölkerung kaum durch.

Und wenn man dann noch so Käffer wie Lettland dazunimmt, die haben schlichtweg nicht den Platz, auf einen Schlag eine ganze Menge unterzubringen und auch im relativ überschaubaren Österreich ist irgendwann mal Schicht im Schacht.


----------



## Verminaard (3. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Man baut sich vermutlich ein zweites Nahost Problem?



Macht man ja jetzt schon in Europa. Die Leute werden sich nicht aendern, nur weil sie jetzt in einem anderen Land sind.
Integration  wird nicht funktionieren, es wird eine Parallelgesellschaft geben, die  sich nicht an die Gesetze des jeweiligen Landes haelt.
Der Gedanke ist Bloedsinn? Na ein genauerer Blick auf Deutschland sollte reichen, falls nicht bitte nach Schweden schauen.
Die  Schweden haben mehr als nur bisschen was fuer Integration gemacht.  Was das im Endeffekt gebracht hat? Getthobildungen, die Rechten aktuell  aufm Vormarsch, Lynchjustiz nach einem Toetungsdelikt durch eine  auslaendigsche Jugendbande. Angeblich werden Polizeiberichte frisiert um  den Schein zu wahren, vor allem bei Sexualdelikten.





Threshold schrieb:


> Sorry, aber das hast du heute Morgen geändert, mein Post war noch von gestern.
> Also Verzeihung, wenn ich nicht in die Zukunft sehen kann.



Kannst du auch nicht, wenn sich das aendert haette ich Bedarf 
Sorry fuer meine Reaktion, vielleicht auch bisschen was in den falschen Hals bekommen.
Hoffe du nimmst es mir nicht krumm.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber nie zu stolz, um Geld aus der EU anzunehmen.
> 
> Niemand hat Griechenland gezwungen, der EU beizutreten.
> 
> Wenn sie es doch tun, dann haben sie gefälligst die EU-Außengrenzen zu  schützen. Anderfalls soll Griechenland alle über Griechen illegal  eingewanderten aufnehmen.



Ganz so einfach ist es leider nicht.
Das Geld der EU wandert doch nicht wirklich zu den Griechen.
Da  werden Verbindlichkeiten bedient, und wer weis wo das noch so  hinwandert. Wuerden all die Milliarden die angeblich Griechenland von  der EU durch die sogenannten "Hilfspakete" bekommen hat, wirklich in  Griechenland landen, koennte man dort ordentlich umstrukturieren und  Griechenland helfen selbst wieder auf die Beine zu kommen.
Bisher waren die ganzen Rettungspakete eine indirekte Bankenrettung. 

Es ist auch ziehmlich einfach von den EU-Aussenstaaten jetzt zu verlangen die Grenzen zu sichern.
Ungarn hat das versucht, wurde sehr unpopulaer. Griechenland ist hoffnungslos ueberfordert.
Den Menschenstrom wirst du auch mit Schiffen, Zaeunen oder sonst was nicht stoppen koennen ohne radikale Mittel anzuwenden. 
Das will aber (noch!!) keiner.
Zudem fuehlen sich die Fluechtlinge von der Bundesmerkel eingeladen nach Deutschland zu kommen.
Solange hier kein Klartext seitens Merkel gesprochen wird, wird es Alle schoen nach Deutschland ziehen.
Die  Durchreiselaender wissen das und sind jetzt auch nicht soooo sonderlich  bemueht das zu unterbinden, abgesehen davon das sie mit den Kosten  alleinegelassen werden.
Na der Tuerke bekommt Geld, erst die  vereinbarte Summe, spaeter halt via Erpressung mehr. Und zum Dank darf  er froehlich Kurden, verzeihung, IS Stellungen, bombardieren.

Mein  Fazit: ich sehe hier weiterhin massive Fehler der deutschen  Bundesregierung, die einfach alles konzeptlos weiterplaetschern lassen.  Wahrscheinlich mit Blick auf die anstehenden Wahlen.
Da helfen auch  keine beschlossenen Asylpakete oder sonst ein Kram. Selbst wenn man  schnelle Abschiebungen und was weis ich beschliesst, zeigt uns die  Praxis das sowas sowieso nicht so einfach moeglich ist.
Hauptsache der deutsche Michel sieht das die Regierung was macht und somit wieder eine Wahlalternative ist!




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dabei wäre das Mittelmeer doch soviel leichter zu überwachen, als die Landgrenze der EU.
> 
> Ich meine, wir haben mit Frankreich, Deutschland, GB und Italien doch vier Länder mit einer guten Marine.
> 
> Es müsste kein Schiff mehr Europa erreichen, wenn man das wollte. Australien schafft das doch auch.



Das  Mittelmeer wird doch ueberwacht. Da werden doch seeuntuechtige Boote an  der nordafrikanischen Kueste aufgegabelt und die Insassen nach Europa  verfrachtet 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Länder wie Griechenland haben weder das Geld noch die Mittel, einen Flüchtlingszustrom diesen Ausmaßes einfach mal so schnell alleine zu bewältigen.
> *Die sind mitlerweile so verarmt, die können nicht mal ihre eigenen Hilfsbedürftigen versorgen*, es fehlt teilweise an grundlegenden Dingen, wie sollen die also Flüchtlinge angemessen unterbringen? Ungeheuerlich, was sich die deutschen Behörden hier anmaßen.
> Wieder mal klassisches Beispiel von Merkels politischem Diktat, sie sagt und die anderen müssen es stemmen, egal ob sie's können oder nicht, weil's ihr einfach egal ist.
> 
> ...



Ich lass mal den ganzen Text stehen, sonst sieht das so aus dem Kontex gerissen aus, wollte aber nur auf den hervorgehobenen Punkt eingehen.
Deutschland kann oder will auch nicht seine Hilfsbeduerften versorgen, also die Eigenen. ~450000 Wohungslose, davon ein Teil auf der Straße lebend.
Die Tafel leistet auch viel.

Dafuer muessen wir halt Wirtschaft und Finanz subventionieren.


----------



## aloha84 (3. Februar 2016)

Die Deutschen Staatsbürger die auf der Straße leben --> wollen es so!
Jeder der Arbeitsfähig ist, bekommt ALGII und wer das nicht (mehr) ist Sozialhilfe.


----------



## highspeedpingu (3. Februar 2016)

> Jeder der Arbeitsfähig ist, bekommt ALGII und wer das nicht (mehr) ist Sozialhilfe.


Hast du schonmal einen ALG II Antrag gestellt? Das ist eigentlich ein Verhinderungsakt... Ohne Hilfe kann das kaum einer.
Die geforderten Nachweise haben viele schlicht nicht mehr oder können sie nicht beibringen.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Februar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> *Die Deutschen Staatsbürger die auf der Straße leben --> wollen es so!*
> Jeder der Arbeitsfähig ist, bekommt ALGII und wer das nicht (mehr) ist Sozialhilfe.



Ach ja, wenn das mal nur so einfach wäre...
Die Gründe warum jemand auf der Straße lebt und obdachlos ist obwohl er ja Sozialhilfe und ALG II "bekommen könnte" sind meist wesentlich komplexer als "der will halt nicht". 

Oft gehen bei solchen Menschen lange seelische Erkrankungen oder Rückschläge im Leben vorraus die sie überfordern ihr Leben noch geregelt anzupacken. Dann kommt es meist von einem zum anderen. Meist Job weg, evt. Frau / Freundin / Familie weg, sozialer Rückhalt weg, Sozialhilfe / ALG II weg, Strom weg, Wohnung weg -> Obdachlos. 

Es ist leider immer noch ein zimlich taburisiertes Thema in unserer Gesellschaft und wird meist damit abgetan das diese Menschen es ja nicht anders wollen.
Allerdings ist es meist halt wirklich ehr so das in der Regel das soziale Auffangnetz für Leute fehlt die in solch schweren Krisen stecken.

Wenn du "arbeitsfähig" bist, aber seelisch in einer schweren Krise, niemanden hast der dir dabei hilft diese Krise anzupacken und an die richtige Hilfe zu gelangen, garnicht so einfach in Deutschland wie man oft meint, dann rutscht du automatisch bis in die Obdachosigkeit und von da dann noch alleine wieder rauszukommen ist noch viel viel schwerer.
Job als Obdachloser? Träum weiter, Jemand der dir hilft deine Probleme in den Griff zu bekommen und wieder Stück für Stück in die Gesellschaft zurück zu kehren? Selten und oft nicht leicht zugänglich.

Deutschlands Sozialsystem federt dich nur solange ab wie du innerhalb der gesellschaftlich vorgegebenen Parameter funktionierst, sobald das nicht mehr der Fall ist gibt es nichts mehr was dich auffängt, wenn du dann keinen sehr guten familiären Rückhalt hast.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Es ist auch ziehmlich einfach von den EU-Aussenstaaten jetzt zu verlangen die Grenzen zu sichern.



Das ist auch falsch. Wenn die EU eine Gemeinschaft sein will, dann müssen wir auch gemeinsam unsere Grenzen sichern.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ungarn hat das versucht, wurde sehr unpopulaer. Griechenland ist hoffnungslos ueberfordert.



Auch das war falsch. Ungarn hat schlicht seine Aufgabe erfüllt und wurde dafür nieder gemacht.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Den Menschenstrom wirst du auch mit Schiffen, Zaeunen oder sonst was nicht stoppen koennen ohne radikale Mittel anzuwenden. Das will aber (noch!!) keiner.



Das ist der Fehler. Wenn ein Staat seine Grenze nicht verteidigen kann oder will, dann kann er sich auch nicht Staat nennen. Hier wird die Kontrolle über das eigene Staatsgebiet ohne Not aufgegeben.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Zudem fuehlen sich die Fluechtlinge von der Bundesmerkel eingeladen nach Deutschland zu kommen.
> Solange hier kein Klartext seitens Merkel gesprochen wird, wird es Alle schoen nach Deutschland ziehen.



Das könnte man Anstiftung zur Straftat nennen. Schließlich ist das unbefugte Betreten des deutschen Staatsgebietes noch immer eine Straftat. Auch wenn geltendes Recht von dieser Regierung permanent mit den Füßen getreten wird.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Mein  Fazit: ich sehe hier weiterhin massive Fehler der deutschen  Bundesregierung, die einfach alles konzeptlos weiterplaetschern lassen.  Wahrscheinlich mit Blick auf die anstehenden Wahlen.
> Da helfen auch  keine beschlossenen Asylpakete oder sonst ein Kram. Selbst wenn man  schnelle Abschiebungen und was weis ich beschliesst, zeigt uns die  Praxis das sowas sowieso nicht so einfach moeglich ist.



Es ist möglich. Der politische Wille fehlt. Länder die noch wirksame die Kontrolle über ihr Staatsgebiet ausüben, zeigen, dass es geht.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Hauptsache der deutsche Michel sieht das die Regierung was macht und somit wieder eine Wahlalternative ist!



Das ist das Problem. Wir sollten die Regierungszeit einer einzelnen Person begrenzen, analog zu den USA.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Das  Mittelmeer wird doch ueberwacht. Da werden doch seeuntuechtige Boote an  der nordafrikanischen Kueste aufgegabelt und die Insassen nach Europa  verfrachtet



Auch hier. Das ist der Fehler. Postwendend nach Afrika zurückschicken, unter Begleitung von Marinestreitkräften.

Wenn sich die Schiffe partout weigern, entsprechende Maßnahmen durch die Marine durchführen. 



aloha84 schrieb:


> Die Deutschen Staatsbürger die auf der Straße leben --> wollen es so!
> Jeder der Arbeitsfähig ist, bekommt ALGII und wer das nicht (mehr) ist Sozialhilfe.



Und die Syrier wollten den Machtwechsel. Dann sollen sie das jetzt auch mal konsequent in ihrem Land durchziehen und nicht alle feige abhauen.


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Kannst du auch nicht, wenn sich das aendert haette ich Bedarf
> Sorry fuer meine Reaktion, vielleicht auch bisschen was in den falschen Hals bekommen.
> Hoffe du nimmst es mir nicht krumm.



Kein Thema.
Ich entschuldige mich, falls ich dir zu Oberlehrer-mäßig rüber gekommen bin.
War nicht meine Absicht.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn sich die Schiffe partout weigern, entsprechende Maßnahmen durch die Marine durchführen.



Was wäre das denn?
Versenken?


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Haha, selten so amüsiert wie über den Inhalt dieses verlinkten Artikels. Schon komisch das sich anscheinend noch sonst niemand darüber aufregt das die Griechen die Hilfe ablehnen, immerhin schon paar Tage alt, und wie die Hilfe aussehn soll wird auch nirgends gesagt, vermutlich weil die etwa so aussehn würde wie im Oktober letzten Jahres hier:
> 
> http://www.ksta.de/politik/-athen-lehnt-riesiges-lager-ab-sote,15187246,32253378.html
> 
> ...



Ich finde die ganze Lage belustigend. Erst wurde Deutschland der Schwarze Peter zugeschoben ("die Flüchtlingskrise ist ein deutsches Problem"), nun wird er Griechenland zugeschoben ("mach deine Hausaufgaben"). Allerdings muss Griechenland halt auch Hilfe annehmen, wenn sie sinnvoll ist. Wenn es sich bei der Hilfe z.B. um die personelle Aufstockung des Grenzschutzes handelt. Und da kommt eben möglicherweise wieder der griechische Stolz ins Spiel. Die Griechen haben nämlich auch über die Jahre mehrmals personelle Unterstützung durch Deutschland zum Eintreiben von Steuern abgelehnt, schlicht weil sie zu stolz waren. -> Griechenland soll Steuerfahnder in NRW schulen lassen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## aloha84 (3. Februar 2016)

highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal einen ALG II Antrag gestellt? Das ist eigentlich ein Verhinderungsakt... Ohne Hilfe kann das kaum einer.
> Die geforderten Nachweise haben viele schlicht nicht mehr oder können sie nicht beibringen.



Nö ich habe für mich keinen gestellt.
Aber ca. 100 Stück in Vertretung während meiner Ausbildung bearbeitet.
Den "Verhinderungsakt" gibt es nicht mehr, schon seit jahren hat jede ARGE/KOMBA/KOBA spezielle Mitarbeiter die mit dir zusammen den Antrag ausfüllen, wenn du es alleine nicht kannst.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach ja, wenn das mal nur so einfach wäre...
> Die Gründe warum jemand auf der Straße lebt und obdachlos ist obwohl er  ja Sozialhilfe und ALG II "bekommen könnte" sind meist wesentlich  komplexer als "der will halt nicht".
> 
> Oft gehen bei solchen Menschen lange seelische Erkrankungen oder  Rückschläge im Leben vorraus die sie überfordern ihr Leben noch geregelt  anzupacken. Dann kommt es meist von einem zum anderen. Meist Job weg,  evt. Frau / Freundin / Familie weg, sozialer Rückhalt weg, Sozialhilfe /  ALG II weg, Strom weg, Wohnung weg -> Obdachlos.
> ...



Das hat aber nichts mit unserem Sozialsystem in Form von ALG und Sozialhilfe zu tun.
Niemand muss heute "automatisch" in die Obdachlosigkeit rutschen, dass wäre ja noch schöner.
Wenn du seelisch angekratzt bist, musst du zum Arzt, da bekommst du einen Schein und schon bist du für einen befristeten Zeitraum nicht mehr Arbeitsfähig.
Ganz davon abgesehen, dass Sanktionen auf "nicht arbeiten wollen" (was in diesem Fall ja nicht zutreffend wäre), niemals die Wohnkosten betreffen. Für den Rest gibt es amtliche Gutscheine.
Wir haben sogar wenn du nicht mehr voll Geschäftsfähig bist, Betreuer in den Sozialämtern, die dir zur Not alles abnehmen.

Ne Sorry für die OT, aber das ist für mich echt ein Reizthema.
"Guck dir an wie schlecht es den Leuten bei uns geht, weil der Staat ihnen kein Geld und eine Wohnung gibt!" --> So ein Käse!


----------



## Threshold (3. Februar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ne Sorry für die OT, aber das ist für mich echt ein Reizthema.
> "Guck dir an wie schlecht es den Leuten bei uns geht, weil der Staat ihnen kein Geld und eine Wohnung gibt!" --> So ein Käse!



Du könntest aber sagen: "Guck dir die Niedrig Verdiener an, die sich den Rücken krumm machen und kaum über die Runden kommen und trotzdem unterstützt der Staat die Umverteilung von unten nach oben".


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was wäre das denn?
> Versenken?



Man fordert die Schiffe zum Umdrehen auf. Wenn eine negative oder gar keine Reaktion kommt, gibt man einen Warnschuss ab und fordert letztmalig auf umzukehren, und gibt die Warnung aus, dass man andernfalls das Schiff versenken würde.

Wenn dann immer noch keine Einlenken stattfindet, dann ja, müssen die Schiffe versenkt werden.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (3. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man fordert die Schiffe zum Umdrehen auf. Wenn eine negative oder gar keine Reaktion kommt, gibt man einen Warnschuss ab und fordert letztmalig auf umzukehren, und gibt die Warnung aus, dass man andernfalls das Schiff versenken würde.
> 
> Wenn dann immer noch keine Einlenken stattfindet, dann ja, müssen die Schiffe versenkt werden.


Das ist doch genau so dämlich wie die Flüchtlinge zu erschießen die die deutsche Grenze überqueren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Februar 2016)

Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Das ist doch genau so dämlich wie die Flüchtlinge zu erschießen die die deutsche Grenze überqueren.



Wieso? Das illegale Betreten des Staatsgebietes ist immer noch eine Straftat. Wenn ich mich den Anweisungen der ausführenden Organe widersetze, muss ich mit Repressalien rechnen.

Außerdem enthält mein Szenario eine Aufforderung und eine weitere Aufforderung  verbunden mit einem Warnschuss. Es war also möglich, das abzuwenden. Wer trotzdem weitermacht, ist selber schuld.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Februar 2016)

Naja man kann sie ja auch Zwangsweise zurück ziehen alle aussteigen lassen und das Boot zerstören. 
Das wichtige ist das Signal:
Hier geht es nicht lang

Dieses Signal sollte auf die humanitärst möglichste Art gesetzt werden.


----------



## Woohoo (3. Februar 2016)

Man kann die Schiffe auch abdrängen/stopppen die Meschen an Bord nehmen (zusätzliches Schiff benutzen wenn nötig ) und zurück transportieren. An die afrikanische Küste.


----------



## highspeedpingu (3. Februar 2016)

> Das ist doch genau so dämlich wie die Flüchtlinge zu erschießen die die deutsche Grenze überqueren.



Vielleicht hilft ja ein Diskussionskreis mit rotem Ball zuwerfen und vorbringen des jeweiligen Problems...

* Hallo ich bin der Mustafa, ich hab da ein Problem..." - Hallo Mustafa! Willst du dich mal aussprechen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Naja man kann sie ja auch Zwangsweise zurück ziehen alle aussteigen lassen und das Boot zerstören.
> Das wichtige ist das Signal:
> Hier geht es nicht lang
> 
> Dieses Signal sollte auf die humanitärst möglichste Art gesetzt werden.





Woohoo schrieb:


> Man kann die Schiffe auch abdrängen/stopppen die Meschen an Bord nehmen (zusätzliches Schiff benutzen wenn nötig ) und zurück transportieren. An die afrikanische Küste.



Oder so. Und das alte (dann leere) Schiff versenken. 

Wobei diese Methode deutlich teurer und zeitintensiver ist. Da müsste man Kosten und Nutzen abwägen.

Hauptsache man hindert sie effektiv an der Überfahrt. Das wichtigste ist, dass keine neue illegalen Einwanderer mehr herkommen. Wenn wir das geschafft haben, müssen wir uns überlegen, wie wir die 1.1 Mio. illegalen Einwanderer die 2015 kamen, wieder aus dem Land bekommen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Februar 2016)

Wie wärs einfach damit: Was die Küstenländer der EU betrifft, so sollen  sich die an der australischen Flüchtlingspolitik orientieren. Was die  EU-Randländer ohne Küste betrifft, so sollen sich die an den  Grenzsicherungsmaßnahmen orientieren, die von den USA an der Grenze zu  Mexiko angewendet werden. Man muss eigentlich überhaupt nicht kreativ  sein, man  muss es sich nur abgucken.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Wie wärs einfach damit: Was die Küstenländer der EU betrifft, so sollen  sich die an der australischen Flüchtlingspolitik orientieren. Was die  EU-Randländer ohne Küste betrifft, so sollen sich die an den  Grenzsicherungsmaßnahmen orientieren, die von den USA an der Grenze zu  Mexiko angewendet werden. Man muss eigentlich überhaupt nicht kreativ  sein, man  muss es sich nur abgucken.



Genau so. Oder bei der Landgrenze an Israel orientieren, das ginge auch. Aber im Kern völlig richtige Zusammenfassung.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Februar 2016)

Na, dann sind wir ja ausnahmsweise mal einer Meinung.


----------



## Woohoo (3. Februar 2016)

Oder:  

_Deutsch und Arabisch sollten damit für alle Schülerinnen und Schüler bis  zum Abitur verpflichtend sein. Neben Deutsch als Kernkompetenz würde so  „ein Zugang zur arabischen Welt möglich (…). Wir würden damit  anerkennen, ein Einwanderungsland und eine mehrsprachige Gesellschaft zu  sein“._

*Den vollen Unterrichtsplan mit einer unnötigen Sprache erweitern. Yeah.*

"Gleichberechtigte Unterrichtssprache": Bildungsexperte fordert Arabisch als Schulsprache für deutsche Kinder - verpflichtend - FOCUS Online




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



*Unbekannte schießen auf AfD-Büro in Arnsberg*

AfD: Unbekannte schießen auf AfD-Büro in Arnsberg - FOCUS Online


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Oder:
> 
> _Deutsch und Arabisch sollten damit für alle Schülerinnen und Schüler bis  zum Abitur verpflichtend sein. Neben Deutsch als Kernkompetenz würde so  „ein Zugang zur arabischen Welt möglich (…). Wir würden damit  anerkennen, ein Einwanderungsland und eine mehrsprachige Gesellschaft zu  sein“._
> 
> ...



Warum nicht? Wir können doch die Entwicklung, die auf uns zukommt, schön in Schweden sehen. Die sind uns in der Hinsicht ja eine Armlänge voraus 




Woohoo schrieb:


> *Unbekannte schießen auf AfD-Büro in Arnsberg*
> 
> AfD: Unbekannte schießen auf AfD-Büro in Arnsberg - FOCUS Online



Schöne Demokratie. Wo ist eigentlich Herr Maas wenn man ihn mal braucht? Wieder Deutsche Bürger diffamieren?


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Februar 2016)

Die Idee finde ich grundsätzlich gar nicht mal so verkehrt. Das könnte  den kulturellen Dialog vereinfachen. Allerdings bitte nur optional und  nicht verpflichtend. Die Forderung nach Verpflichtung ist albern.


----------



## Woohoo (3. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Die Idee finde ich grundsätzlich gar nicht mal so verkehrt. Das könnte  den kulturellen Dialog vereinfachen. Allerdings bitte nur optional und  nicht verpflichtend. Die Forderung nach Verpflichtung ist albern.



Dieses Entgegenkommen wird als Schwäche ausgelegt und setzt komplett falsche Anreize. Dann können wir auch das Angebot von Saudi Arabien annehmen und 800 Moscheen bauen lassen.


----------



## fipS09 (3. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man fordert die Schiffe zum Umdrehen auf. Wenn eine negative oder gar keine Reaktion kommt, gibt man einen Warnschuss ab und fordert letztmalig auf umzukehren, und gibt die Warnung aus, dass man andernfalls das Schiff versenken würde.
> 
> Wenn dann immer noch keine Einlenken stattfindet, dann ja, müssen die Schiffe versenkt werden.




Das ist keine Meinung sondern ein Verbrechen.
Falls es sowas wie ein zweites Leben gibt, wünsche ich dir das du mitten im Kriegsgebiet lebst.
Und selbst wenn es Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge wären, ich glaube du weißt nicht wie es ist wenn du nichts zu essen hast und unter unmenschlichen Bedingungen lebst.
Am besten wirst du selbst Grenzschützer und drückst den Knopf zum versenken, mal sehen ob du dann immernoch so redest wenn du 300Menschen eigenhändig ERMORDEST die in der Hoffnung auf ein besseres Leben kommen.


----------



## der-sack88 (3. Februar 2016)

Dialog will doch keiner. Dialog würde Arbeitsplätze kosten! Wenn sich die Leute verstehen, in welche Krisengebiete soll man dann noch Waffen liefern? Nein, Krieg, Zwietracht und Fundamentalismus sind systemimmanent.

Tja, und zu den Schüssen: über die wunder ich mich überhaupt nicht. Von den Rechten geht seit geraumer Zeit eine erhebliche Gefahr für unsere Gesellschaft aus, kein Wunder, dass da auch mal was in die andere Richtung passiert. Wenn die eine Seite Bürgermeisterkandidatinnen absticht, Anschläge auf Flüchtlinge und Flüchtlingsheime verübt, Journalisten verprügelt, rassistische Hetze betreibt usw. kommt irgendwann auch mal was zurück. Natürlich ist das eine Sauerei und Dialog sollte auch hier das Mittel der Wahl sein. Wenn man mit Psychos wie Petry oder Storch überhaupt vernünftig reden kann. Aber man sollte das hier nicht an die große Glocke hängen, wenn es letztes Jahr 800-mal (!) so viele Anschläge auf Fllüchtlingsheime gab, die aber komischerweise irgendwie immer unter den Tisch gekehrt werden. Von NSU usw. ganz zu schweigen.


edit:



Woohoo schrieb:


> Dieses Entgegenkommen wird als Schwäche ausgelegt und setzt komplett falsche Anreize. Dann können wir auch das Angebot von Saudi Arabien annehmen *und 800 Moscheen bauen lassen.*




Tja, wir haben Religionsfreiheit, damit müsste man dann leben.
Warum das falsche Anreize setzt versteh ich nicht so ganz. Sicher, wirtschaftlich ist Krieg sicher was tolles, aber wir sollten doch eigentlich daran interessiert sein, mit dem Nahen Osten klar zu kommen?



Und fipS09, so kannst du nicht argumentieren. Das sind Ungläubige, die sind weniger wert. Dinge wie Menschenrechte und damit das Recht auf Asyl scheinen für die nicht zu gelten.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Dieses Entgegenkommen wird als Schwäche ausgelegt  und setzt komplett falsche Anreize. Dann können wir auch das Angebot von  Saudi Arabien annehmen und 800 Moscheen bauen lassen.



Andererseits  werden wir mit dieser Kultur in Zukunft immer wieder konfontiert  werden. Die arabischen Staaten werden nicht verschwinden, sondern wir  werden immer wieder mit arabischen Menschen in einen  Dialog treten  müssen und versuchen müssen, den anderen besser zu verstehen. Das klappt  am besten, wenn man die selbe Sprache spricht. Ich sehe keine  Nachteile, wenn man hier Arabisch *optional* anbietet. Am  besten in einem wechselseitigen Projekt: Die lehren optional Deutsch  und wir optional Arabisch. Solche Projekte gibt es bereits mit anderen  Ländern. Das mit den 800 Moscheen ist wieder eine andere Sache ... immens große Zahl.


----------



## Woohoo (3. Februar 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Tja, wir haben Religionsfreiheit, damit müsste man dann leben.
> Warum das falsche Anreize setzt versteh ich nicht so ganz. Sicher, wirtschaftlich ist Krieg sicher was tolles, aber wir sollten doch eigentlich daran interessiert sein, mit dem Nahen Osten klar zu kommen?



Wie sehr muss man sich integrieren, wenn die Reaktion des Gastlandes darin besteht meine Sprache zu lernen und mir meine Gotteshäuser zu bauen.
Und was soll das mit dem Krieg? Davon habe ich doch gar nichts gesagt. 

Und die ganze Schiffeversenken Sache ist natürlich unnötig. Aufgreifen und zurückschicken wird ja wohl möglich sein, wenn man das möchte.




Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Andererseits  werden wir mit dieser Kultur in  Zukunft immer wieder konfontiert  werden. Die arabischen Staaten werden  nicht verschwinden, sondern wir  werden immer wieder mit arabischen  Menschen in einen  Dialog treten  müssen und versuchen müssen, den  anderen besser zu verstehen. Das klappt  am ....



Also arabisch kannst du jetzt schon lernen. Kurse wird man an einer Uni sicher finden.


----------



## der-sack88 (3. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Wie sehr muss man sich integrieren, wenn die Reaktion des Gastlandes darin besteht meine Sprache zu lernen und mir meine Gotteshäuser zu bauen.
> Und was soll das mit dem Krieg? Davon habe ich doch gar nichts gesagt.



Ich wüsste nicht was die Religion mit der Integration zu tun hat. Ich kenne genug, die hier nicht geboren und keine Christen sind, die sich aber super integriert haben, nach wenigen Jahren fließend Deutsch sprachen und sich über eine Moschee trotzdem freuen würden. Die nehmen die westlichen Werte UND ihre Religion Ernst. Wie gesagt, Integration hat damit nichts zu tun.
Ich glaube, dass es viele Krisen und Kriege beenden könnte, wenn man aufeinander zugeht. Die Sprache sprechen kann da hilfreich sein.
Irgendwie wünscht man sich da schon die Zeit herbei, wo jeder nur noch Englisch spricht (oder zumindest alle die selbe Sprache sprechen). Das würde aktuell vieles vereinfachen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Februar 2016)

*Woohoo* 

Man könnte das aber noch ausweiten, so dass Arabisch gleichberechtigt ist mit, sagen wir, Französisch? Aber keinesfalls wie mit Englisch!


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Das ist keine Meinung sondern ein Verbrechen.
> Falls es sowas wie ein zweites Leben gibt, wünsche ich dir das du mitten im Kriegsgebiet lebst.
> Und selbst wenn es Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge wären, ich glaube du weißt nicht wie es ist wenn du nichts zu essen hast und unter unmenschlichen Bedingungen lebst.
> Am besten wirst du selbst Grenzschützer und drückst den Knopf zum versenken, mal sehen ob du dann immernoch so redest wenn du 300Menschen eigenhändig ERMORDEST die in der Hoffnung auf ein besseres Leben kommen.



Wer sich in Gefahr begibt, kommt darin um. Wenn die Leute illegal eine Grenze überqueren, müssen sie damit rechnen, dass sowas passiert.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Tja, und zu den Schüssen: über die wunder ich mich überhaupt nicht. Von den Rechten geht seit geraumer Zeit eine erhebliche Gefahr für unsere Gesellschaft aus, kein Wunder, dass da auch mal was in die andere Richtung passiert. Wenn die eine Seite Bürgermeisterkandidatinnen absticht, Anschläge auf Flüchtlinge und Flüchtlingsheime verübt, Journalisten verprügelt, rassistische Hetze betreibt usw. kommt irgendwann auch mal was zurück. Natürlich ist das eine Sauerei und Dialog sollte auch hier das Mittel der Wahl sein. Wenn man mit Psychos wie Petry oder Storch überhaupt vernünftig reden kann. Aber man sollte das hier nicht an die große Glocke hängen, wenn es letztes Jahr 800-mal (!) so viele Anschläge auf Fllüchtlingsheime gab, die aber komischerweise irgendwie immer unter den Tisch gekehrt werden. Von NSU usw. ganz zu schweigen.



Haha, welche Gefahr? Ist immer wieder schön, wie hier eine angebliche rechte Gefahr herbeigeschrieben wird.

Wieviele Menschen starben eigentlich 2015 wegen islamischen Anschlägen?



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Tja, wir haben Religionsfreiheit, damit müsste man dann leben.



Nein muss man nicht. Den der Islam ist mit dem Grundgesetzt unvereinbar und damit verfassungswidrig. Ergo müssen wir mit dieser mittelalterlichen Gewaltideologie nicht leben.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Warum das falsche Anreize setzt versteh ich nicht so ganz. Sicher, wirtschaftlich ist Krieg sicher was tolles, aber wir sollten doch eigentlich daran interessiert sein, mit dem Nahen Osten klar zu kommen?



Solange die Gewaltideologie da herrscht, wird das nichts. Oder konnten die Nachbarländer mit dem nationalsozialistischem Deutschland klar kommen?

Nein, sie habe diese Bedrohung für den Weltfrieden bekämpft. So und nicht anders geht mit man mit totalitären Gewaltideologien um. Appeasment bringt nichts. Das hat uns die Geschichte gelehrt.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Und fipS09, so kannst du nicht argumentieren. Das sind Ungläubige, die sind weniger wert.



Du verstehst da was falsch. In deren Augen sind wir die Ungläubigen und nichts wert.

Aber Hauptsache schön Täter-Opfer-Umkehr betreiben.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Dinge wie Menschenrechte und damit das Recht auf Asyl scheinen für die nicht zu gelten.



Das Recht auf Asyl mal wieder:

https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/gg/art_16a.html

Bitte zähle mir die Nachbarländer Deutschlands auf, die keine sicheren Drittstaaten und/oder Mitgliedsländer der europäischen Union sind.

Wenn du das kannst, dann spreche ich nie wieder einem illegalem Einwanderer das Recht auf Asyl ab.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Februar 2016)

Oh ne, jetzt gehts wieder los. Mal sehen, wie lange der Thread überlebt.


----------



## Woohoo (3. Februar 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht was die Religion mit der Integration zu tun hat. Ich kenne genug, die hier nicht geboren und keine Christen sind, die sich aber super integriert haben, nach wenigen Jahren fließend Deutsch sprachen und sich über eine Moschee trotzdem freuen würden. Die nehmen die westlichen Werte UND ihre Religion Ernst. Wie gesagt, Integration hat damit nichts zu tun.
> Ich glaube, dass es viele Krisen und Kriege beenden könnte, wenn man aufeinander zugeht. Die Sprache sprechen kann da hilfreich sein.
> Irgendwie wünscht man sich da schon die Zeit herbei, wo jeder nur noch Englisch spricht (oder zumindest alle die selbe Sprache sprechen). Das würde aktuell vieles vereinfachen.



Kriege und Krisen werden beendet weil wir hier arabisch lernen? Dann sollten wir noch hebräisch lernen.

Die Religion haben ja auch keine Auswirkungen auf den Alltag, Gebräuche und Lebensvorstellungen.  

Habe auch viele kennengelernt. An der Uni intelligente freundliche Menschen aus gutem Elternhaus. Die sich aber von weiblichen Vorgesetzten nicht sagen lassen wollten (wurden dann gefeuert) und als sich Paare bildeten zwischen den Religionen (egal welche) gab es Ärger, sodass 3 mir bekannte Paare untertauchten und sich räumlich von der Familie entfernen mussten. Oder sich eben trennen mussten. Sich von der Familie lossagen macht man nicht mal so eben nebenbei. Mein türkischer Lebensmittelhändler begrüßt mich freundlich mit Umarmung, meiner weibliche Begleitung kann hingegen nicht die Hand gegeben oder überhaupt registriert werden.

Ich habe bisher vordergründig offene herzensgute Menschen kennengelernt. Aber hinter der Fassade leider immer Strukturen sehen müssen die ein Ausbrechen aus bestimmten Verhaltensmustern und Grenzen nicht Dulden und bestraft werden. Deswegen gehe ich diesen Menschen nicht aus dem Weg oder breche die Freundschaft ab, aber diese Wertvorstellungen laste ich Religionen an und halte das nicht für ausbauwürdig. Zumal der Moscheebau gerade von sehr konservativen Organisationen vorangetrieben wird und  die Politik diese Organisationen als Vertreter der Gläubigen annimmt und anhört.



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Oh ne, jetzt gehts wieder los. Mal sehen, wie lange der Thread überlebt.



Warum sollte er das nicht?


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Oh ne, jetzt gehts wieder los. Mal sehen, wie lange der Thread überlebt.



Warum sollte er nicht?

Zum Thema:

https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/deutschlandtrend-475.html

Das ist mal eine Ohrfeige für die Regierung. Das erklärt vielleicht, warum sich alle Parteien und Politiker zur Zeit so auf die AfD einschiessen. Die haben einfach Angst um ihre Abegordnetengehälter und Pensionen.


----------



## der-sack88 (3. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Oh ne, jetzt gehts wieder los. Mal sehen, wie lange der Thread überlebt.




Deswegen werde ich darauf auch gar nicht mehr eingehen. Wer nicht erkennt, dass bei Anschlägen auf Politiker, fast 800 Anschlägen auf Flüchtlingsheime, Übergriffen auf Journalisten und einer rechtsterroristischen Vereinigung, die jahrelang mordend durch Deutschland zieht eine sehr reale Gefahr von Rechts ausgeht, mit dem muss man eigentlich nicht mehr debattieren.





Woohoo schrieb:


> Kriege und Krisen werden beendet weil wir hier arabisch lernen? Dann sollten wir noch hebräisch lernen.
> 
> Die Religion haben ja auch keine Auswirkungen auf den Alltag, Gebräuche und Lebensvorstellungen.
> 
> ...




Wenn man miteinander zu tun hat hilft es zumindest, wenn man sich verständigen kann. Das dadurch alle Probleme über Nacht gelöst werden habe ich nie behauptet.

Natürlich haben die Religionen Auswirkungen. Nur eben auf deren Alltag, nicht auf meinen. Und sobald deren Alltag negative Auswirkungen auf mich hat, werde ich mich auch kritisch darüber äußern. Mach ich ja jetzt genauso, wenn es um unsinnige christliche Dinge geht, die meinen Alltag betreffen.

Du hast wohl andere Menschen kennengelernt als ich. Die hatte alle kein Problem damit, auch Frauen per Umarmung zu begrüßen, und Beziehungen waren auch absolut kein Problem. In jeder Religion, bei jedem -ismus gibt es eben solche und solche. Ich kenne auch Leute, die sich so abfällig über Muslime äußern wie du es über diese schreibst. Gerade unter den Konservativen.
Tendenziell gilt aber bei allen die ich kenne immer: je jünger desto offener. Hier wäre es vernünftiger, weiter in diese Richtung zu arbeiten, als alte Wunde absichtlich neu aufzureißen. Aber gerade das passiert gerade durch AfD usw..


----------



## Woohoo (3. Februar 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wenn man miteinander zu tun hat hilft es zumindest, wenn man sich verständigen kann. Das dadurch alle Probleme über Nacht gelöst werden habe ich nie behauptet. [...]



 Ja ich bin geprägt durch negative Erfahrungen, die noch um einiges zahlreicher sind als bisher geschildert. Und ich will nochmal sagen, dass ich alle Religionen mit einbinde. War auch schon auf Hochzeiten von Calvery Chapel Mitgliedern bei der es dann hieß "der Mann hat das Sagen" etc. Und das waren junge Leute. Mein Heimatort ist ein Hochburg von "christlichen Freikirchen". 
Bei dem "je jünger desto offener" bin ich auch skeptisch. Momentan habe ich das Gefühl das die Religionen eher Aufwind bekommen. Ich sage "je unreligiöser desto offener".


----------



## der-sack88 (3. Februar 2016)

Ok, so kann mans auch sagen. Und wenn ich sehe, wie viele von meinen Facebook-"Freunden" sich bei der JU usw. engagieren würde ich meinen Punkt fast zurückziehen...


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Zum Thema:
> 
> https://www.tagesschau.de/inland/deutschlandtrend-475.html
> 
> Das ist mal eine Ohrfeige für die Regierung. Das erklärt vielleicht,  warum sich alle Parteien und Politiker zur Zeit so auf die AfD  einschiessen. Die haben einfach Angst um ihre Abegordnetengehälter und  Pensionen.



Die AFD hat trotzdem nicht das Format, dieses Land geschweige denn  Europa zu führen. Die CDU hat ihren Job meiner Meinung nach im Großen  und Ganzen immer recht gut gemacht. Aber in der Flüchtlingskrise  reagiert Merkel nicht mehr rational und pragmatisch, so wie früher. Ich  vermute, genau wie du, dass sie einfach zu lange im Amt ist. Nach 11  Jahren ist sie machtbesoffen und fühlt sich wie die "Kaiserin" von  Europa, die alles im Alleingang entscheiden kann und sich nicht mehr  groß um die Realität oder die Interessen des deutschen Volkes scheren  muss. Wir sollten es hier so machen wie in den USA. Acht Jahre Chef, dann tschüss.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Februar 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ok, so kann mans auch sagen. Und wenn ich sehe, wie viele von meinen Facebook-"Freunden" sich bei der JU usw. engagieren würde ich meinen Punkt fast zurückziehen...



Der JU eine veraltete Wertevorstellung vorzuwerfen heißt die JU nicht zu kennen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Februar 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Deswegen werde ich darauf auch gar nicht mehr eingehen. Wer nicht erkennt, dass bei Anschlägen auf Politiker, fast 800 Anschlägen auf Flüchtlingsheime, Übergriffen auf Journalisten und einer rechtsterroristischen Vereinigung, die jahrelang mordend durch Deutschland zieht eine sehr reale Gefahr von Rechts ausgeht, mit dem muss man eigentlich nicht mehr debattieren.



Aber es ist keine sehr reale Gefahr für mich als Deutschen. Und das trifft wohl auf die Mehrheit der Bevölkerung in diesem Land zu. Sie wären gar nicht die potenzielle Opfergruppe dieser Täter.

Hingegen ist die überwiegende Mehrheit der Bevölkerung sehr wohl in der Opfergruppe von islamischen Attentäter. Nämlich in der Gruppe der sogenannten Ungläubigen.

Und zu den Bränden in Flüchlingsheimen: https://archive.is/Jd7Qc

Nicht jeder Brand ist automatisch fremdenfeindlicher Natur. Aber dann liest sich die Zahl von 800 Anschläge nicht mehr so schön.  Btw. Anschläge ist natürlich auch schön reißerisch, wenn es doch bloß einfache Fälle von Brandstiftung sind.



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Die AFD hat trotzdem nicht das Format, dieses Land geschweige denn  Europa zu führen. Die CDU hat ihren Job meiner Meinung nach im Großen  und Ganzen immer recht gut gemacht. Aber in der Flüchtlingskrise  reagiert Merkel nicht mehr rational und pragmatisch, so wie früher. Ich  vermute, genau wie du, dass sie einfach zu lange im Amt ist. Nach 11  Jahren ist sie machtbesoffen und fühlt sich wie die "Kaiserin" von  Europa, die alles im Alleingang entscheiden kann und sich nicht mehr  groß um die Realität oder die Interessen des deutschen Volkes scheren  muss. Wir sollten es hier so machen wie in den USA. Acht Jahre Chef, dann tschüss.



Wenn man millionenfach geltendes Recht bricht, dann macht man seinen Job nicht im großen und ganzen gut.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. Februar 2016)

Ich klinke mich mal ein:

Vorab:
Für mich sind linke und rechte Parteien irgendwie nichts gutes. Ich habe da so ein Schwarz-Weiß-Denken (Ihr könnt mich ja gerne mit Argumenten zu einer anderen Überzeugung bringen):
-Jede linke Partei will den Kommunismus, was totaler Mist ist, denn wieso sollte ein Friseur gleich viel verdienen, wie ein Arzt?
-Jede rechte Partei läuft (irgendwann) auf einen Neo-Nationalsozialismus hinaus.
Also bleibt nur die Mitte und das sind so grottige Parteien, wie die CDU. ^^

Und zur AfD:
Wer sowas wählt, dem kann ich nicht mehr helfen.
Schaut euch doch mal bitte die Ziele dieser "Partei" an:
https://www.alternativefuer.de/programm-hintergrund/programmatik/


> Wir fordern die Wiedereinführung nationaler Währungen oder die Schaffung kleinerer und stabilerer Währungsverbünde. Die Wiedereinführung der DM darf kein Tabu sein.


Wissen die eigentlich, was es kostet, die DMark wieder einzuführen? Daran würde das Land kaputt gehen.

Natürlich ist die Partei nicht komplett verblödet, aber größtenteils unrealistisch:


> Ernsthaft politisch Verfolgte müssen in Deutschland Asyl finden können. Zu einer menschenwürdigen Behandlung gehört auch, dass Asylbewerber hier arbeiten können.


Finde ich gut. Aber wie kann man dann sagen, dass Polizisten zur Not auch zur Waffe greifen müssen?
Die würden dann immer noch auf Menschen schießen, die nicht verstehen, warum ihnen nicht geholfen wird.

Klar durchqueren sie reihenweise sichere Länder, aber das sind Länder, wo sie nicht leben wollen.
Beispiel Türkei:
Es leben mehr als 1 Millionen syrische Flüchtlinge in dem Land, dass ihnen monatelang nicht half. Und jetzt "sollen" sie dort auch noch leben? Ich würde mich dann auch weiter in den Westen verziehen.
Problem nur, dass kaum ein EU-Land Flüchtlinge aufnehmen will. Soviel zu den Menschenrechten.

Kommt eine rechte Partei an die Macht, hagelt es Anschläge.
Kommt eine linke Partei an die Macht, hagelt es Anschläge.
Bleibt eine konservative Partei an der Macht, haben wir besorgte Bürger und Gutmenschen, die für sinnlose Dinge protestieren.
"Lügenpresse, Lügenpresse!" aber Zeitung lesen und sich über die Merkel aufregen.


----------



## Woohoo (3. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich mal ein:
> 
> 
> 
> Wissen die eigentlich, was es kostet, die DMark wieder einzuführen? Daran würde das Land kaputt gehen.



Weniger als die Flüchtlingskrise oder so teuer wie die Einführung des Euro?
DM wieder einführen ist vielleicht zu viel des Guten. Es würde schon reichen das ein paar Länder vom Last des Euros befreit werden, damit sich deren Wirtschaft erholen kann und es den Menschen besser gehen kann. Das ist es doch was im Vordergrund steht oder? 




> Klar durchqueren sie reihenweise sichere Länder, aber das sind Länder, wo sie nicht leben wollen.



Und was wollen "wir"? Ach egal.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn man millionenfach geltendes Recht bricht, dann macht man seinen Job nicht im großen und ganzen gut.



Das  Dublin-Abkommen ist nicht für diesen enormen Flüchtlingsandrang  ausgelegt. Deswegen blieb nichts anderes übrig, als das  Recht zeitweilig außer Kraft zu setzen. Das war die richtige  Entscheidung oder ein moralischer Imperativ, wie Merkel es nennt.  Dennoch kann es nicht ewig so weitergehen, aber von der hört man seit  Monaten  keine erfolgversprechenden Lösungen und auf Kritik geht sie nicht ein.  Und langsam, oh Wunder, reichts den Leuten eben und sie rennen teilweise  zur AFD. Das macht die AFD aber nicht zu einer guten Partei. Der  Aufschwung der AFD liegt an Merkels Unvermögen, eine effektive Lösung  herbeizuführen und an ihrer grässlichen Aussitzpolitik, während Flüchtlinge weiterhin munter ins Land strömen.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Februar 2016)

> Vorab:
> Für mich sind linke und rechte Parteien irgendwie nichts gutes. Ich habe da so ein Schwarz-Weiß-Denken (Ihr könnt mich ja gerne mit Argumenten zu einer anderen Überzeugung bringen):
> -Jede linke Partei will den Kommunismus, was totaler Mist ist, denn wieso sollte ein Friseur gleich viel verdienen, wie ein Arzt?
> -Jede rechte Partei läuft (irgendwann) auf einen Neo-Nationalsozialismus hinaus.
> Also bleibt nur die Mitte und das sind so grottige Parteien, wie die CDU. ^^


Autsch autsch autsch
SPD, Grüne, Linke = Links
CDU/CSU, FDP, AfD= Rechts
Also haben wir nur Nazis und Kommunisten in der Parlamenten nh?
So etwas wie eine Mitte gibt es nicht wirklich.
Eigentlich sind auch Links und Rechts so Scheinbegriffe weil diese ganze Einordnung in nem Halbkreis nicht
funktionieren kann.


> Klar durchqueren sie reihenweise sichere Länder, aber das sind Länder, wo sie nicht leben wollen.


Es gibt kein Recht darauf dort zu Leben wo man will, du kannst ja auch nicht einfach in die Schweiz gehen und dort
ohne Genehmigung leben, es geht nicht.

Zum Thema Menschenrechte:
Artikel 13:
1. Jeder hat das Recht, sich innerhalb eines Staates frei zu bewegen und seinenAufenthaltsort frei zu wählen.
2. Jeder hat das Recht, jedes Land, einschließlich seines eigenen, zu verlassen und in seinLand zurückzukehren. 

Da steht nicht, dass wir jemanden reinlassen müssen, nur dass wir niemanden am weggehen hindern dürfen.
Allgemein ist auch diese Erklärung zu schwammig formuliert.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Februar 2016)

Rechts oder links ist doch wurscht. Macht die Grenze zu, es zieht. 

Aber einen positiven Aspekt hat die Flüchtlingskrise ja: die heute Show war noch nie so lustig. 
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=hxOEbnATdoM


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich klinke mich mal ein:
> 
> Vorab:
> Für mich sind linke und rechte Parteien irgendwie nichts gutes. Ich habe da so ein Schwarz-Weiß-Denken (Ihr könnt mich ja gerne mit Argumenten zu einer anderen Überzeugung bringen):



Extreme sind nie gut, aber links und rechts ist nichts schlechtes. Die frühere SPD war eine klassische linke Partei und die frühere CDU eine klassische rechte Partei. Da war nichts verwerfliches dran.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> -Jede linke Partei will den Kommunismus, was totaler Mist ist, denn wieso sollte ein Friseur gleich viel verdienen, wie ein Arzt?



Das will von den derzeit relevanten Partei keine.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> -Jede rechte Partei läuft (irgendwann) auf einen Neo-Nationalsozialismus hinaus.



Autsch, das tut ehrlich gesagt weh. Und ist angesichts unserer Vergangenheit auch meiner Meinung nach eine grobe Verharmlosung von echten Nazis.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Also bleibt nur die Mitte und das sind so grottige Parteien, wie die CDU. ^^



Was ist eigentlich immer diese vielzitierte Mitte? Hat da mal einer eine allgemeingültige Definition?



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Und zur AfD:
> Wer sowas wählt, dem kann ich nicht mehr helfen.
> Schaut euch doch mal bitte die Ziele dieser "Partei" an:
> https://www.alternativefuer.de/programm-hintergrund/programmatik/
> ...



Stimmt, weil Deutschland mit der DM ja auch eine dritte Welt Land war.

Wie machen das eigentlich Japan, die USA, China, Korea, Großbritannien oder die Schweiz alle? Warum sind die noch nicht kaputt?



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Natürlich ist die Partei nicht komplett verblödet, aber größtenteils unrealistisch:



Nicht unrealistischer als das mantrahafte "Wir schaffen das".



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Finde ich gut. Aber wie kann man dann sagen, dass Polizisten zur Not auch zur Waffe greifen müssen?



Dein Satz erklärt es doch bereits. Zur Not. Wozu haben Polizisten sonst Waffen, wenn sie diese im Notfall nicht benutzten sollen?



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Die würden dann immer noch auf Menschen schießen, die nicht verstehen, warum ihnen nicht geholfen wird.



Unwissenheit schütz vor Strafe nicht. Das wussten schon die alten Römer.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Klar durchqueren sie reihenweise sichere Länder, aber das sind Länder, wo sie nicht leben wollen.



Es gibt aber keinen Anspruch sich das Land rauszusuchen, was einem am besten passt. Außerdem ist es für mich schwer nachvollziehbar warum angeblich vom Krieg bedrohte Menschen andere europäische Länder als Deutschland ablehnen.

Fast jedes Land in Europa hat einen besseren Lebensstandard als Syrien. Wenn man von Krieg bedroht ist, will man doch in erster Linie nur sein Leben retten, oder verstehe ich da was falsch?



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Beispiel Türkei:
> Es leben mehr als 1 Millionen syrische Flüchtlinge in dem Land, dass ihnen monatelang nicht half. Und jetzt "sollen" sie dort auch noch leben? Ich würde mich dann auch weiter in den Westen verziehen.



Warum nicht? Ist geografisch, politisch, kulturell und religiös viel dichter dran, als Europa. Dann müssen die sich nicht umgewöhnen.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Problem nur, dass kaum ein EU-Land Flüchtlinge aufnehmen will. Soviel zu den Menschenrechten.



Illegale Einwanderung, bleibt illegale Einwanderung.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Kommt eine rechte Partei an die Macht, hagelt es Anschläge.
> Kommt eine linke Partei an die Macht, hagelt es Anschläge.



Hmm, komisch, die meisten Bundesländer werden derzeit von linke oder rechten Parteien regiert.



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Das  Dublin-Abkommen ist nicht für diesen enormen Flüchtlingsandrang  ausgelegt. Deswegen blieb nichts anderes übrig, als das  Recht zeitweilig außer Kraft zu setzen. Das war die richtige  Entscheidung oder ein moralischer Imperativ, wie Merkel es nennt.  Dennoch kann es nicht ewig so weitergehen, aber von der hört man seit  Monaten  keine erfolgversprechenden Lösungen und auf Kritik geht sie nicht ein.  Und langsam, oh Wunder, reichts den Leuten eben und sie rennen teilweise  zur AFD. Das macht die AFD aber nicht zu einer guten Partei. Der  Aufschwung der AFD liegt an Merkels Unvermögen, eine effektive Lösung  herbeizuführen und an ihrer grässlichen Aussitzpolitik, während Flüchtlinge weiterhin munter ins Land strömen.



Was haben alle mit dem Dublin-Abkommen?

Mir geht es um unser Grundgesetz. Das wohl wichtigste und elementarste Gesetz in Deutschland.

https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/gg/art_16a.html

Ich habe es schon paar mal gesagt und ich sage es wieder. Man möge mir doch mal bitte die Nachbarländer Deutschlands aufzählen, die keine sicheren Drittstaaten und/oder Mitgliedsländer der europäischen Union sind.

Diese Leute sind alle *illegal* hier. Und das man die Einhaltung geltendes Recht fordert, ist ja wohl in einem Rechtsstaat eine Selbstverständlichkeit.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Februar 2016)

Ich bin nicht mit allen Gesetzen vertraut, aber es sollte klar, dass viele Gesetze, sei es das Dublin-Abkommen, das Grundgesetz, ein EU-Gesetz oder die Genfer Flüchtlingskonvention, nicht auf diesen enormen Flüchtlingsandrang ausgelegt sind. Die Länder an der EU Außengrenze sind schlicht heillos überfordert, deswegen bringt es nichts auf Paragraphen rumzureiten.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Oder:
> 
> _Deutsch und Arabisch sollten damit für alle Schülerinnen und Schüler bis  zum Abitur verpflichtend sein. Neben Deutsch als Kernkompetenz würde so  „ein Zugang zur arabischen Welt möglich (…). Wir würden damit  anerkennen, ein Einwanderungsland und eine mehrsprachige Gesellschaft zu  sein“._
> 
> ...



Warum führen wir dann nicht auch gleich noch den Religionsunterricht, natürlich den Islam, als Kernkompetenz für Schüler und Schülerinnen bis zum Abitur ein? 
Würde doch auch anerkennen das der Islam zu Deutschland gehört und das "Verständnis" für den Zugang zur arabischen Welt fördern...

Also ehrlich, so manch ein "Bildungsexperte" sorgt immer wieder dafür das ich über die Ansichten und Meinungen von "Experten"  nur den Kopf schütteln kann.
Arabisch als Wahlfach für eine zweite Fremdsprache, ab der 7ten Klasse, anzubieten wäre sicher nicht verkehrt, aber es als Pflichtfach anzubieten halte ich für Grundverkehrt, dann können wir auch gleich Arabisch zur zweiten offziellen Amtssprache erheben, das wäre ein völlig falsches Signal.

Es würde, würde man arabisch wirklich als Pflichtfach einführen das Signal setzendas ein erlernen der deutschen Sprache ja unnötig sei und denn Willen sich integrieren zu müssen untergraben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht mit allen Gesetzen vertraut, aber es sollte klar, dass viele Gesetze, sei es das Dublin-Abkommen, das Grundgesetz, ein EU-Gesetz oder die Genfer Flüchtlingskonvention, nicht auf diesen enormen Flüchtlingsandrang ausgelegt sind. Die Länder an der EU Außengrenze sind schlicht heillos überfordert, deswegen bringt es nichts auf Paragraphen rumzureiten.



Da sind wird aber kein Rechtsstaat mehr. Es gibt von der Legislative beschlossene Gesetze und die Exekutive (zu der auch die Bundesregierung gehört) hat diese auszuführen.

Wenn die Gesetze nicht passen, hat man sie in einem ordentlichen Verfahren anzupassen oder zu ändern, aber man bricht sie nicht. Wer bestimmt denn noch, welche Gesetzte gerade gelten oder welche nicht? Das ist doch totale Willkür.

Und gerade wir Deutsche, haben damit schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Ich denke da nur an die von Reichtspräsident Hindenburg ausgesetzten Grundrechte. 

Nein. Wir sind ein Rechtsstaat und geltendes Recht muss durchgesetzt werden. Wer das negiert, der steht nicht mehr auf dem Boden der Demokratie und des Rechtsstaats. Eigentlich müsste der Verfassungschutz unsere Regierung beobachten, den die bricht eklatant geltendes Rechts, insbesondere unsere Verfassung (das Grundgesetz).


----------



## Two-Face (3. Februar 2016)

Das ist doch genau dieser Mist von Multikulti der bisher auch nie funktioniert hat.
Sollen wir dann am Ende Zustände wie in manchen Teilen von Großstädten in den USA haben, wo du Spanischkentnisse brauchst, um dich zu verständigen?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da sind wird aber kein Rechtsstaat mehr. Es gibt von der Legislative beschlossene Gesetze und die Exekutive (zu der auch die Bundesregierung gehört) hat diese auszuführen.
> 
> Wenn die Gesetze nicht passen, hat man sie in einem ordentlichen Verfahren anzupassen oder zu ändern, aber man bricht sie nicht. Wer bestimmt denn noch, welche Gesetzte gerade gelten oder welche nicht? Das ist doch totale Willkür.


Das hat mit Willkür überhauptnichts zu tun, Gesetze wurden schon immer außer Kraft gesetzt oder abgeändert, in Wahrheit passiert das sogar andauernd - oder willst du gerne in die Prohibition oder die Todesstrafe zurück?
Außerdem kannst du nicht sämtliche Flüchtlinge in den Grenzstaaten belassen, das geht einfach nicht, weder was die Infrastruktur angeht, noch finanziell, noch personell, noch räumlich, das funktioniert bei der Menge einfach nicht mehr.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Autsch autsch autsch
> SPD, Grüne, Linke = Links
> CDU/CSU, FDP, AfD= Rechts



Autsch, autsch, autsch.
Also wenn die CDU rechts ist, dann hast du wohl 70 Jahre verpennt.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Es gibt kein Recht darauf dort zu Leben wo man will, du kannst ja auch nicht einfach in die Schweiz gehen und dort
> ohne Genehmigung leben, es geht nicht.


Wenn ich als Flüchtling weiß: "Okay, in meinem Nachbarland ist es sicher zum Leben für mich. Zwar hat mir dieses Land nicht geholfen, als ich die Hilfe brauchte, aber es gewährt mir Asyl. Aber in West-Europa kann ich noch sicherer leben und ich habe Chancen auf eine gute Zukunft.", dann würde ich letzteres bevorzugen.
Nicht jeder Flüchtling war ja arm in seiner Heimat und so haben manche das Glück, ihre Flucht nach Westeuropa gut finanzieren zu können.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Zum Thema Menschenrechte:
> Artikel 13:
> 1. Jeder hat das Recht, sich innerhalb eines Staates frei zu bewegen und seinenAufenthaltsort frei zu wählen.
> 2. Jeder hat das Recht, jedes Land, einschließlich seines eigenen, zu verlassen und in seinLand zurückzukehren.
> ...


Artikel 3:
Jeder hat das Recht auf Leben, Freiheit und Sicherheit der Person. 

Artikel 5
Niemand darf [...] grausamer, unmenschlicher oder erniedrigender Behandlung [...] unterworfen werden.

Artikel 14
1. Jeder hat das Recht, in anderen Ländern vor Verfolgung Asyl zu suchen und zu genießen.
2. Dieses Recht kann nicht in Anspruch genommen werden im Falle einer Strafverfolgung,
die tatsächlich auf Grund von Verbrechen nichtpolitischer Art oder auf Grund von
Handlungen erfolgt, die gegen die Ziele und Grundsätze der Vereinten Nationen verstoßen

Artikel 25
1. Jeder hat das Recht auf einen Lebensstandard, der seine und seiner Familie Gesundheit
und Wohl gewährleistet, einschließlich Nahrung, Kleidung, Wohnung, ärztliche Versorgung
und notwendige soziale Leistungen, sowie das Recht auf Sicherheit im Falle von
Arbeitslosigkeit, Krankheit, Invalidität oder Verwitwung, im Alter sowie bei anderweitigem
Verlust seiner Unterhaltsmittel durch unverschuldete Umstände.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Februar 2016)

Was 70 Jahre CDU verpennt wirfst du mir vor?
Guck allein mal Merkel zum Thema Homoehe an, was soll das sonst sein? 
Es gibt keine Definition der Mitte, Links und Rechts das ist danach gewählt wer in der Paulskirche zusammen saß. 

Die Menschenrechte sagen, dass wir dafür sorgen müssen, dass das passiert, aber nicht wie. 
Das ist alles schwammig. 
Auch wird dort nicht beschrieben was Asyl bedeutet im Gegensatz zur GK. 
Krieg, Armut etc sind keine Asylgründe, also Pech gehabt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. Februar 2016)

*Two-Face* 

Ich finde schon, dass der Begriff Willkür gut passt.  Merkel macht dies (Flüchtlinge aufnehmen), andere Länder machen das  (Grenzen schließen und niemanden aufnehmen), wieder andere Länder  verfolgen erst den einen politischen Kurs und dann den anderen (z.B.  Österreich und Schweden, die vor einiger Zeit ihre Grenzen geschlossen  haben), es wird sich gegenseitig die Schuld zugeschoben und man kann  sich nicht auf eine gemeinsame Politik einigen. Willkommen in der EU  2016.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (3. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Was 70 Jahre CDU verpennt wirfst du mir vor?
> Guck allein mal Merkel zum Thema Homoehe an, was soll das sonst sein?


1. Vor 70 Jahren gab es genug NSDAP-Mitglieder, die was in der CDU zu sagen hatten ^^ Darauf wollte ich hinaus.
2. Ich weiß nicht was die Angela zur Homo-Ehe sagt. Ich bin nicht betroffen, also habe ich mich dafür nicht interessiert.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das hat mit Willkür überhauptnichts zu tun, Gesetze wurden schon immer außer Kraft gesetzt oder abgeändert, in Wahrheit passiert das sogar andauernd - oder willst du gerne in die Prohibition oder die Todesstrafe zurück?
> Außerdem kannst du nicht sämtliche Flüchtlinge in den Grenzstaaten belassen, das geht einfach nicht, weder was die Infrastruktur angeht, noch finanziell, noch personell, noch räumlich, das funktioniert bei der Menge einfach nicht mehr.



Abändern und offiziell (sprich durch die Legistlative) außer Kraft setzen ist ja wohl was anderes, als sie zu brechen?

So wurde §16a durch die Legistlative abgeändert oder außer Kraft gesetzt? Kann mich nicht daran erinnern.

Die Prohibiton und die Todesstrafe sind übrigens schlechte Vergleiche. Beides wurde durch offiziell beschlossene und verkündete Gesetzte beendet.

Es ist mir übrignes egal, was man mit den Grenzstaaten machen kann oder nicht. Ich will das meine Regierung, die Gesetze dieses Landes einhält. Wenn das bereits zuviel verlangt ist, dann sind wir kein Rechtsstaat mehr.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Februar 2016)

Angela sagt zur Homo-Ehe klar nein, damit sie den Parteirückhalt nicht verliert.

Wie diese Frau bis vor kurzem noch so beliebt sein konnte, ist mir immer wieder ein Rätsel.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es ist mir übrignes egal, was man mit den Grenzstaaten machen kann oder nicht. Ich will das meine Regierung, die Gesetze dieses Landes einhält. Wenn das bereits zuviel verlangt ist, dann sind wir kein Rechtsstaat mehr.


Das Dublin-Abkommen wurde so verabschiedet, damit sich die Länder hinter den Grenzstaaten möglichst wenig mit Flüchtingen befassen müssen.
Vorhergehende Katastrophen, wie Finanzkrisen und Staatspleiten wurden dort nicht miteinberechnet, ebenso wenig ein so extremer Zuzug an Flüchtlingen - sprich das Gesetz kann so nicht funktionieren, ist also fehlerhaft, unter solchen Umständen obsolet.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> 1. Vor 70 Jahren gab es genug NSDAP-Mitglieder, die was in der CDU zu sagen hatten ^^ Darauf wollte ich hinaus.
> 2. Ich weiß nicht was die Angela zur Homo-Ehe sagt. Ich bin nicht betroffen, also habe ich mich dafür nicht interessiert.


1. Und vor der NS Zeit waren diese Leute beim Zentrum, DVP und Co, waren die Nazis deswegen nicht mehr nationalsozialistisch? 
2. Super geile Einstellung in einer Demokratie, nicht betroffen, interessiert mich nicht.


----------



## Woohoo (3. Februar 2016)

Ist gegen die Homoehe sein "rechts"


----------



## Captn (3. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Ist gegen die Homoehe sein "rechts"


Es spricht eher dafür, wenn man sich das Gedankengut der Nazis mal anschaut, welche ja nur das äußerste Extrem der Rechten sind.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Ist gegen die Homoehe sein "rechts"



Alles was gegen den linken Zeitgeist geht, ist per se schon mal merkwürdig, im Zweifel aber wohl Autobahn.

Politische Korrektheit: Drohen Deutschland Sprechverbote? - DIE WELT



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das Dublin-Abkommen wurde so verabschiedet, damit sich die Länder hinter den Grenzstaaten möglichst wenig mit Flüchtingen befassen müssen.
> Vorhergehende Katastrophen, wie Finanzkrisen und Staatspleiten wurden dort nicht miteinberechnet, ebenso wenig ein so extremer Zuzug an Flüchtlingen - sprich das Gesetz kann so nicht funktionieren, ist also fehlerhaft, unter solchen Umständen obsolet.



Könnt oder wollt ihr nicht richtig lesen? Mir geht es nicht um das Dublin-Abkommen. Das Dublin-Abkommen ist mir egal.

Mir geht es um unsere Verfassung, das Grundgesetz. Es gibt dort einen Paragraphen (16a) der regelt alles, was man wissen muss. Dieses Gesetz gilt nach wie vor. Alles was ich von meiner Regierung erwarte, ja verlange, ist, dass sie dieses gültige Recht durchsetzen.


----------



## Sparanus (3. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Ist gegen die Homoehe sein "rechts"



Aus Konservativer Sicht ja oder nein. 
Ja weil Ehe ist Familienbild und das ist konservativ. 
Nein weil eine Ehe nur zwischen Mann und Frau sein soll.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Könnt oder wollt ihr nicht richtig lesen? Mir geht es nicht um das Dublin-Abkommen. Das Dublin-Abkommen ist mir egal.
> 
> Mir geht es um unsere Verfassung, das Grundgesetz. Es gibt dort einen Paragraphen (16a) der regelt alles, was man wissen muss. Diese Gesetz gilt nach wie vor. Alles was ich von meiner Regierung erwarte, ja verlange, ist, dass sie dieses gültige Recht durchsetzen.


Jetzt auf einmal nicht? 
In der von dir vorher zitierten Textstelle war das aber enthalten, aber egal.
Da Merkel so schlau war/ist, immer mehr Flüchtlinge ohne Wenn und Aber reinzulassen und auch dafür sorgt, dass nochmehr kommen, kann dieses Gesetz nicht umgehend umgesetzt werden, dafür fehlt es schlichtweg an Beamten, Hilfskräften und der nötigen behördlichen Ausstattung. Deswegen werden ja viele, eigentlich Abzuschiebende, erst mal "geduldet", weil eine Abschiebung unter aktuell gegebenen Umständen nicht möglich ist. Das sind momentan an die 90.000, wie viele davon Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge sind, keine Ahnung, wer wo genau wann tatsächlich geduldet, abgeschoben oder eine dauerhafte Aufenthaltsgenehmigung bekommt, da blickt derzeit eh' keiner mehr durch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Jetzt auf einmal nicht?
> In der von dir vorher zitierten Textstelle war das aber enthalten, aber egal.



Ich rede jetzt seit bestimmt drei oder vier Seiten von §16a GG. Aber irgendwelche User kommen mir dann immer mit dem Dublin Abkommen.

Wer das nicht auseinander halten kann, sollte sich erstmal über beides informieren, bevor er hier schreibt.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Da Merkel so schlau war/ist, immer mehr Flüchtlinge ohne Wenn und Aber reinzulassen und auch dafür sorgt, dass nochmehr kommen, kann dieses Gesetz nicht umgehend umgesetzt werden, dafür fehlt es schlichtweg an Beamten, Hilfskräften und der nötigen behördlichen Ausstattung. Deswegen werden ja viele, eigentlich Abzuschiebende, erst mal "geduldet", weil eine Abschiebung unter aktuell gegebenen Umständen nicht möglich ist. Das sind momentan an die 90.000, wie viele davon Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge sind, keine Ahnung, wer wo genau wann tatsächlich geduldet, abgeschoben oder eine dauerhafte Aufenthaltsgenehmigung bekommt, da blickt derzeit eh' keiner mehr durch.



Dann darf man diese Leute halt nicht einen Cent Geld- oder Sachleistung geben. Die halten sich hier illegal auf und haben keinen Anspruch auf Asyl.

Alle illegalen raus hier. Ich verlange, dass bestehendes Recht umgesetzt wird. Und ich will nicht hören, dass das nicht geht. Andere Länder können das auch. Es fehlt nur am politischen Willen das umzusetzen.


----------



## Two-Face (3. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich rede jetzt seit bestimmt drei oder vier Seiten von §16a GG. Aber irgendwelche User kommen mir dann immer mit dem Dublin Abkommen.
> 
> Wer das nicht auseinander halte kann, sollte sich erstmal über beides informieren, bevor er hier schreibt.


Das was du aber forderst, mit Marine zur Abschreckung usw., geht aber über die Landesgrenzen schonwieder hinaus, wäre also Aufgabe der Grenzstaaten. 
Nur kriegen die das nicht auf die Reihe, die haben z.T. ganz andere Probleme. 
Ich frage mich ehrlichgesagt schon andauenrd, wie es Griechenland schafft, seinen enormen Militärapparat zu unterhalten.
130.000 Soldaten, dazu noch zig U-Boote, was machen die grade damit?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann darf man diese Leute halt nicht einen Cent Geld- oder Sachleistung geben. Die halten sich hier illegal auf und haben keinen Anspruch auf Asyl.
> 
> Alle illegalen raus hier. Ich verlange, dass bestehendes Recht umgesetzt wird. Und ich will nicht hören, dass das nicht geht. Andere Länder können das auch. Es fehlt nur am politischen Willen das umzusetzen.


Welche anderen Länder? Australien? USA? Die lassen die teilweise gar nicht erst rein, und auch das hat nicht durchgehend funktioniert, wie du jetzt grade an dem Beispiel mit den Kindern in Down Under siehst.
Sind die Flüchtlinge mal drinnen, ist es sozusagen schon zu spät, denn, wie gesagt, die Hilfskräfte und Behörden sind vollkommen überfordert.
Dass das aber niemanden interessiert, sieht man schon seit Beginn der Flüchtlingskrise.


----------



## Kaaruzo (3. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das was du aber forderst, mit Marine zur Abschreckung usw., geht aber über die Landesgrenzen schonwieder hinaus, wäre also Aufgabe der Grenzstaaten.



Da geht es ja auch darum, zu verhinder, dass neue illegale Einwanderer herkommen. Wenn wir das geschafft haben, können wir uns um die illegalen kümmern, die bereits hier sind. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nur kriegen die das nicht auf die Reihe, die haben z.T. ganz andere Probleme.
> Ich frage mich ehrlichgesagt schon andauenrd, wie es Griechenland schafft, seinen enormen Militärapparat zu unterhalten.
> 130.000 Soldaten, dazu noch zig U-Boote, was machen die grade damit?



Wozu sind wir denn einen Gemeinschaft? Deutschland, Italien, Frankreich und UK. Das sind vier Länder (darüber hinaus alle europäischen G7-Mitglieder) mit einer guten Marine.

Die können doch helfen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Welche anderen Länder? Australien? USA? Die lassen die teilweise gar nicht erst rein, und auch das hat nicht durchgehend funktioniert, wie du jetzt grade an dem Beispiel mit den Kindern in Down Under siehst.



Gar nicht erst reinlassen, mit ein paar die doch durchkommen, ist immer noch besser als alle illegalen ungehindert reinzulassen.

Und die Kinder in Down Under kommen demnächst zurück. So macht ein Rechtsstaat das. Die Leute haben kein Anspruch, also werden sie ausgewiesen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Sind die Flüchtlinge mal drinnen, ist es sozusagen schon zu spät, denn, wie gesagt, die Hilfskräfte und Behörden sind vollkommen überfordert.



Einfache Lösung. Keine Geld- und Sachleistung geben. Dann werden die schnell weiterziehen.

Ist auch rechtlich durchsetzbar. Wer illegal hier ist und kein Anspruch auf Asyl hat, hat auch keinen Anspruch auf Leistungen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Dass das aber niemanden interessiert, sieht man schon seit Beginn der Flüchtlingskrise.



Ist ja auch nicht unser Problem. Unser Problem ist, die illegalen am Einwandern zu hindern und die die bereits hier sind, wieder weg zu schicken.


----------



## Two-Face (4. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da geht es ja auch darum, zu verhinder, dass neue illegale Einwanderer herkommen. Wenn wir das geschafft haben, können wir uns um die illegalen kümmern, die bereits hier sind.
> 
> Wozu sind wir denn einen Gemeinschaft? Deutschland, Italien, Frankreich und UK. Das sind vier Länder (darüber hinaus alle europäischen G7-Mitglieder) mit einer guten Marine.


Schon mal gesehen, in was für einem Zustand die Bundeswehr gerade ist?
Überhall haperts, mit den Flugzeugen, den Helikoptern, den Waffen, der Kleidung - da will ich nicht wissen, wie das mit der Marine aussieht. Die übrigens schon zum Geleitschutz vor Piraten eingesetzt wird. Wie das mit den Schiffen genau aussieht, wie und wo man sie einsetzen kann und soll und vom Rest hab' ich keine Ahnung, bin kein Flottenadmiral.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gar nicht erst reinlassen, mit ein paar die doch durchkommen, ist immer noch besser als alle illegalen ungehindert reinzulassen.


Das wäre dann aber wieder ein Gesetzesbruch, denn laut Grundgesetz sind wir wiederum verpflichtet, politisch Verfolgte aufzunehmen, wenn sich unter den Flüchtlingen welche darunter befinden, kämen die trotz der Gesetzeslage nicht rein.
Das alles wäre wesentich einfacher gewesen, wenn Merkel die BRD im Vorraus auf eine Flüchtlingswelle halbwegs eingestellt hätte und nicht Werbung für noch mehr Flüchtlinge von überallher machen würde.
Sie wusste ja schließlich nicht erst seit gestern, dass es durch die Lage in Nordafrika und im Nahen Osten zu verstärkter Flucht vor dem Terror kommen würde.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Einfache Lösung. Keine Geld- und Sachleistung geben. Dann werden die schnell weiterziehen.


Vorher muss festgestellt werden, ob ein Asylanspruch vorliegt oder nicht. Und das dauert. Wie lange? Sieht man an den seit 2005 stetig aufgeschobenen Anträgen, die zur Bearbeitung ausgestellt sind.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist ja auch nicht unser Problem. Unser Problem ist, die illegalen am Einwandern zu hindern und die die bereits hier sind, wieder weg zu schicken.


Ich bezog mich mit dem letzten Satz auf die unterbesetzten Hilfskräfte und Behörden hierzulande, welche Merkels grenzenlose Willkommenspolitik zu tragen haben. 
Nicht wir Steuerzahler sind es, die momentan am meisten drunter zu leiden hätten, nein, es sind die armen "Frontschweine". 
Für die interessiert sich niemand, weder die Politik, noch der durchschnittliche Flüchtlingskritiker, noch die Flüchtlingsbefürworter, noch die Rechtspopulisten und leider oftmals am allerwenigsten die Flüchtlinge selber.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Schon mal gesehen, in was für einem Zustand die Bundeswehr gerade ist?
> Überhall haperts, mit den Flugzeugen, den Helikoptern, den Waffen, der Kleidung - da will ich nicht wissen, wie das mit der Marine aussieht. Die übrigens schon zum Geleitschutz vor Piraten eingesetzt wird. Wie das mit den Schiffen genau aussieht, wie und wo man sie einsetzen kann und soll und vom Rest hab' ich keine Ahnung, bin kein Flottenadmiral.



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Deutsche_Marine#Ausr.C3.BCstung

1-3 Schiffe sollte man da schon fürs Mittelmeer abstellen können. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das wäre dann aber wieder ein Gesetzesbruch, denn laut Grundgesetz sind wir wiederum verpflichtet, politisch Verfolgte aufzunehmen, wenn sich unter den Flüchtlingen welche darunter befinden, kämen die trotz der Gesetzeslage nicht rein.



Hier mal Deutschlands Nachbarländer: 

Dänemark
Polen
Tschechien
Österreich
Schweiz
Frankreich
Luxemburg
Belgien
Niederlande

Welches dieser Länder ist kein sicherer Drittstaat und/oder ein Mitgliedsstaat der europäischen Union?

Und bevor mir wieder einer mit dem Dublin Abkommen kommt, guckt ins Grundgesetz Paragraph 16a.

Wir sind hier zu gar nichts verpflichtet.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das alles wäre wesentich einfacher gewesen, wenn Merkel die BRD im Vorraus auf eine Flüchtlingswelle halbwegs eingestellt hätte und nicht Werbung für noch mehr Flüchtlinge von überallher machen würde.



Auf was denn „einstellen“? Diese Leute haben schlicht nicht ins Land zu kommen und die, die bereits hier sind, gehört allesamt ausgewiesen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Vorher muss festgestellt werden, ob ein Asylanspruch vorliegt oder nicht. Und das dauert. Wie lange? Sieht man an den seit 2005 stetig aufgeschobenen Anträgen, die zur Bearbeitung ausgestellt sind.



Was muss das festgestellt werden?

Ich habe doch die Nachbarländer Deutschlands aufgezählt. Wenn du jetzt Grenzschützer an der Grenze Deutschlands bist und jetzt ein sogenannter „Flüchtling“ aus einem dieser Länder kommt, dann weißt du, dass er keinen Anspruch hat.

Fertig.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich bezog mich mit dem letzten Satz auf die unterbesetzten Hilfskräfte und Behörden hierzulande, welche Merkels grenzenlose Willkommenspolitik zu tragen haben.
> Nicht wir Steuerzahler sind es, die momentan am meisten drunter zu leiden hätten, nein, es sind die armen "Frontschweine".
> Für die interessiert sich niemand, weder die Politik, noch der durchschnittliche Flüchtlingskritiker, noch die Flüchtlingsbefürworter, noch die Rechtspopulisten und leider oftmals am allerwenigsten die Flüchtlinge selber.



Das wäre alles kein Problem, würden wir mal anfangen unsere Gesetze konsequent durchzusetzen. 

Neuste Nachricht:

Militärschläge: Russland gelingt im Syrien-Konflikt das Undenkbare

Das ist sehr gut für uns. Wenn Assad endlich wieder in seinem Land vernünftig regieren kann und die ganzen Terroristen erledigt sind, dann können zumindest die syrischen illegalen Einwanderer zurückgeschickt werden.


----------



## azzih (4. Februar 2016)

Das ist sicher nicht gut für uns. Assad ist ein Diktator und Massenmörder der für mehr als 70% der zivilen Opfer verantwortlich ist (ein Vielfaches des IS). Russland hat ihm aber aktuell sogar den Rang bei zivilen Opfern abgenommen: Erschreckende Bilanz: Putins Bomben tÃ¶ten erstmals mehr Zivilisten als Assads Armee - Politik Ausland - Bild.de
Als würde sich ein Diktator dauerhaft halten können der ne absolute Minderheit seines Landes repräsentiert, und der über Jahre sein Volk massakriert hat. Was glaubst du warum so viele Rebellen und IS dort erst entstehen konnten, bestimmt nicht weil Assad so gute Politik machte und die Syrer sich von ihm vertreten sagen.  Und bis Syrien sicher ist werden noch Jahre vergehen...


----------



## Sparanus (4. Februar 2016)

Ich finde es ein Unding, wer die Verhandlungen der Opposition führt. Das sind doch auch mehr oder weniger Islamisten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Februar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Das ist sicher nicht gut für uns. Assad ist ein Diktator und Massenmörder der für mehr als 70% der zivilen Opfer verantwortlich ist (ein Vielfaches des IS).



Und? Solange er an der Macht war, war das Land politisch stabil und vor allem eines der liberalsten im Nahen Osten. Die Frauen in Syrien waren verhältnismäßig gleichberechtig. 

Und auch Christen und Juden hatten es wesentlich besser unter ihm.

Außerdem, seit wann stört es uns, dass Machthaber Diktatoren und Massenmörder sind?

Arbeiten wir nicht Saudi-Arabien und Katar zusammen? Seit neustem mit dem Iran?

Was ist eigentlich mit China? Kein Land verhängt mehr Todesstrafen weltweit. 

Also bitte. Wann hat uns jemals die Moral bei Geschäften gestört?



azzih schrieb:


> Russland hat ihm aber aktuell sogar den Rang bei zivilen Opfern abgenommen: Erschreckende Bilanz: Putins Bomben tÃ¶ten erstmals mehr Zivilisten als Assads Armee - Politik Ausland - Bild.de



Und? Sie unterstützen die rechtmäßige Regierung Syriens im Kampf gegen Aufständische. 

Soweit ich mich erinnern kann, stört es den Westen doch in der Ukraine auch nicht, wenn die „Regierung“ in Kiew ihre Bevölkerung im Osten des Landes bombardiert.



azzih schrieb:


> Als würde sich ein Diktator dauerhaft halten können der ne absolute Minderheit seines Landes repräsentiert, und der über Jahre sein Volk massakriert hat.



Warum nicht? Als wäre Assad damit im Nahen Osten eine Ausnahme. Fakt ist doch, dass alle Länder die der Westen in den letzten Jahrzehnten im Nahen Osten „befriedet“ und „demokratisiert“ hat, mittlerweile failed states (gescheiterte Staaten) sind. Brauchen wir eine weiteres Afghanistan, Libyen oder Irak?

Dann lieber einen Diktator der für Ruhe sorgt. Stört uns doch bei den anderen Länder da unten auch nicht.



azzih schrieb:


> Was glaubst du warum so viele Rebellen und IS dort erst entstehen konnten, bestimmt nicht weil Assad so gute Politik machte und die Syrer sich von ihm vertreten sagen.  Und bis Syrien sicher ist werden noch Jahre vergehen...



Weil die Syrier meinten, einen Bürgerkrieg anfangen zu müssen. Und jetzt wo sie ihn haben, hauen sie alle feige nach Europa ab. Großes Kino.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich finde es ein Unding, wer die Verhandlungen der Opposition führt. Das sind doch auch mehr oder weniger Islamisten.



Und zwar alle. Nur der Westen meint so feinsinnig zu sein, zwischen den radikalen und den moderaten zu unterscheiden.


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und? Solange er an der Macht war, war das Land politisch stabil und vor allem eines der liberalsten im Nahen Osten. Die Frauen in Syrien waren verhältnismäßig gleichberechtig.



Zu Anfang war es liberal.
Er wollte Reformen um setzen, nachdem er die Macht übernommen hatte.
Aber aus den Reformen wurde nichts. Ganz im Gegenteil, es ist schlimmer geworden und deswegen hat das Volk gemeckert und als in anderen arabischen Ländern der "Frühling" aufkam, hat er das bei sich gleich mit Waffengewalt unterdrückt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Zu Anfang war es liberal.
> Er wollte Reformen um setzen, nachdem er die Macht übernommen hatte.
> Aber aus den Reformen wurde nichts. Ganz im Gegenteil, es ist schlimmer geworden und deswegen hat das Volk gemeckert und als in anderen arabischen Ländern der "Frühling" aufkam, hat er das bei sich gleich mit Waffengewalt unterdrückt.



Es war solange liberal, bis die Menschen meinten zu demonstrieren. Drauf hat Assad (wie jeder andere Machthaber da unten) mit Gewalt reagiert. Überrascht das jetzt ernsthaft irgendjemanden? So ticken die Machthaber da unten. Aber seit wann stört uns das?


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2016)

Nein, das stimmt nicht.
Er wollte liberaler werden, aber das Militär wollte wohl nicht, denn ohne Militär ist auch ein Diktator nichts.
Ergo ist er auch wieder umgeschwenkt und die versprochenen Reformen blieben aus. 
Das findet das Volk eben beschissen und als dann in den anderen arabischen Staaten Demonstrationen aufkamen, war auch Syrien irgendwann betroffen und weil Assad nicht so enden wollte wie Mubarak, hat er gleich schwere Waffen aufgefahren.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (4. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es war solange liberal, bis die Menschen meinten zu demonstrieren. Drauf hat Assad (wie jeder andere Machthaber da unten) mit Gewalt reagiert. Überrascht das jetzt ernsthaft irgendjemanden? So ticken die Machthaber da unten. Aber seit wann stört uns das?


Der Westen denkt: "Ey, solange wir unser Geld durch dieses Land machen, geht es uns nichts an." Wenn dann aber plötzlich über 1.000.000 Flüchtlinge an unsere Tür klopfen, tut man überrascht, obwohl man jahrelang von einer Diktatur wusste. Wo bleibt denn unser nettes Amerika? Erst das Nachbarland zerbomben, 500.000 Zivilisten umlegen und dann die 20 Jahre vorher gegründete Terrororganisation das Land übernehmen lassen, sich dann aber weigern, das Problem gerade zu biegen.

Einen Weg, die Flüchtlingskrise zu bewältigen, hat man schon längst verpasst. Jetzt profitieren die radikalen von solchen Fehlern.

Ich hätte es von Anfang an so gemacht:
Wer sich ausweisen kann, kann problemlos ins Land, weil man ja weiß, wer er ist.
Wer sich nicht ausweisen kann, kommt in ein bewachtes Lager, bis man seine Identität feststellen kann.
Kann man dies nicht, kann er weit außerhalb der Zivilisation in einem Camp leben.
So ist er in Sicherheit und man hat das Risiko von Straftaten vermindert.
Wer sich aufregt, wie die Flüchtlinge in den Interviews über langsames Internet oder über das Wohnen in einem Lager, kann ja gerne wieder gehen.
Das sehe ich als eine faire Lösung und als einen Weg, die radikalen, linken und rechten Parteien zu schwächen.

Die Flüchtlingskrise stellt unser Land bzw. die Welt auf die Probe. Hier sieht man mal, was für eine Gemeinschaft die EU ist: Jeder schiebt die Probleme eins weiter und es kommen Leute, wie die Front National, die AfD etc. zum Vorschein.
Mit leeren Worten kann man keine 80.000.000 Menschen beruhigen.
Ich bin nur froh, dass Donald Trump noch nicht viel erreicht hat. Sollte der an die Macht kommen, baue ich mir einen Atomschutzbunker. 


Sparanus schrieb:


> 1. Und vor der NS Zeit waren diese Leute beim Zentrum, DVP und Co, waren die Nazis deswegen nicht mehr nationalsozialistisch?
> 2. Super geile Einstellung in einer Demokratie, nicht betroffen, interessiert mich nicht.


1. Doch. Aber nach 70 Jahren ist zu bezweifeln, dass es dort noch überwiegend Nazis gibt.
2. Ich will das nicht tiefer einschneiden.  Kann man per PN diskutieren ^^


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nein, das stimmt nicht.
> Er wollte liberaler werden, aber das Militär wollte wohl nicht, denn ohne Militär ist auch ein Diktator nichts.
> Ergo ist er auch wieder umgeschwenkt und die versprochenen Reformen blieben aus.
> Das findet das Volk eben beschissen und als dann in den anderen arabischen Staaten Demonstrationen aufkamen, war auch Syrien irgendwann betroffen und weil Assad nicht so enden wollte wie Mubarak, hat er gleich schwere Waffen aufgefahren.



Das Diktatoren lügen ist klar, das meinte ich aber nicht.

Ich meinte, dass Syrien von allen arabischen Diktaturen mit einer der liberalsten war. Frauen konnten arbeiten und normal bekleidt rumlaufen. Christen und Juden relativ unbeschwert ihren Glauben ausüben und die Unterdrückung (die es zweifelos gab) war nie in einem Maße wie in den Golfstaaten.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Der Westen denkt: "Ey, solange wir unser Geld durch dieses Land machen, geht es uns nichts an." Wenn dann aber plötzlich über 1.000.000 Flüchtlinge an unsere Tür klopfen, tut man überrascht, obwohl man jahrelang von einer Diktatur wusste.



Richtig. Wenn die sich ihre Köpfe einschlagen wollen, dann sollen die das ruhig machen. Aber bitte in ihrem Land.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wo bleibt denn unser nettes Amerika? Erst das Nachbarland zerbomben, 500.000 Zivilisten umlegen und dann die 20 Jahre vorher gegründete Terrororganisation das Land übernehmen lassen, sich dann aber weigern, das Problem gerade zu biegen.



Gut, damit kann ich auch leben, dann leiten wir die 1.1 Mio. illegalen Einwanderer an Amerika weiter. Nur die sind wenigstens so schlau und lassen nicht jeder ein bzw. vollalimentieren nicht jeden illegalen Einwanderer.

Einen Weg, die Flüchtlingskrise zu bewältigen, hat man schon längst verpasst. Jetzt profitieren die radikalen von solchen Fehlern.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich hätte es von Anfang an so gemacht:
> Wer sich ausweisen kann, kann problemlos ins Land, weil man ja weiß, wer er ist.



Nein, wenn es keine Grundlage für einen Asylanspruch gibt, dann nicht.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wer sich nicht ausweisen kann, kommt in ein bewachtes Lager, bis man seine Identität feststellen kann.



Wer sich nicht ausweisen kann und/oder will, kommt gar nicht erst rein.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Kann man dies nicht, kann er weit außerhalb der Zivilisation in einem Camp leben.



Zurückschicken. Fertig.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Die Flüchtlingskrise stellt unser Land bzw. die Welt auf die Probe. Hier sieht man mal, was für eine Gemeinschaft die EU ist: Jeder schiebt die Probleme eins weiter und es kommen Leute, wie die Front National, die AfD etc. zum Vorschein.



Ja Parteien, die sich wieder für das eigenen Volk und Land einsetzen. Etwas, das in anderen Ländern schon immer Normalität war. Traurig, dass man Selbstverständlichkeiten erst erklären muss.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich bin nur froh, dass Donald Trump noch nicht viel erreicht hat. Sollte der an die Macht kommen, baue ich mir einen Atomschutzbunker.



Der will doch gar nicht Präsident werden. Der will im Gespräch bleiben. Das gelingt ihm. 

Die Reps wissen, dass sie mit einem Kandidaten Trump nicht ins Weiße Haus kommen.

Und das arabische Machthaber zu Waffen greifen um ihre Macht zu sicher, sollte nun wirklich niemanden überraschen.


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2016)

Ja, als er ins Amt kam, hat er liberale Gedanken, die er durch sein Studium in London bekam, ins Land getragen.
Aber es dauerte eben nicht lange, und die Liberalität war Geschichte und dann wurde er genauso wie sein Vater, teilweise noch härter.
Und das lässt sich das Volk irgendwann nicht mehr gefallen, gerade dann, wenn es mitbekommt, wie anderswo in der arabischen Welt Diktatoren zu Fall gebracht werden.

Dass alle Diktatoren zu den Waffen greifen, um ihre Macht zu erhalten, sollte auch klar sein, das ist kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal der arabischen Diktatoren. Das machen alle so.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Februar 2016)

Ei gucke mal da

Flüchtlinge: Berlin will für Rückführung an Maghreb-Staaten* zahlen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Achso: Hab heute Nacht geträumt, dass Steven Seagal die Grabscher von Köln klatscht und dafür von Obama ne Tapferkeitsmedaille bekommt. Und da soll noch mal einer sagen, dass Fernsehen keine Schäden hinterlässt.


----------



## Metalic (4. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ei gucke mal da
> 
> Flüchtlinge: Berlin will für Rückführung an Maghreb-Staaten* zahlen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Achso: Hab heute Nacht geträumt, dass Steven Seagal die Grabscher von Köln klatscht und dafür von Obama ne Tapferkeitsmedaille bekommt. Und da soll noch mal einer sagen, dass Fernsehen keine Schäden hinterlässt.



"Die Zahl der Flüchtlinge insbesondere aus Algerien und Marokko ist zuletzt stark gestiegen. Zwar  hat Deutschland bereits Rücknahmeabkommen mit den beiden Ländern. Doch  in vielen Fällen weigern sie sich, ihre Bürger wieder ins Land zu lassen  oder schlicht für Ersatzdokumente zu sorgen, wenn sie zurück sollen." 

Dann sollte Deutschland auch die Zahlung verweigern


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, als er ins Amt kam, hat er liberale Gedanken, die er durch sein Studium in London bekam, ins Land getragen.
> Aber es dauerte eben nicht lange, und die Liberalität war Geschichte und dann wurde er genauso wie sein Vater, teilweise noch härter.



Du, ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei. Das Assad als Diktator, der er nunmal ist, die Freiheit im Land unterdrückt ist mir klar.

Das teilt er mit allen arabischen Machthabern. Aber nichts desto trotz, war Syrien liberaler als z.B. Saudi-Arabien, Katar und andere Golfstaaten, also Länder von denen wir behaupten, sie wären unsere strategischen Partner. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und das lässt sich das Volk irgendwann nicht mehr gefallen, gerade dann, wenn es mitbekommt, wie anderswo in der arabischen Welt Diktatoren zu Fall gebracht werden.



Auch hier gilt, die Diktatoren die zu Fall gebracht wurden, waren allesamt Diktatoren, aber halt von der liberaleren Version, als die Scheichs in den Golfstaaten.



Threshold schrieb:


> Dass alle Diktatoren zu den Waffen greifen, um ihre Macht zu erhalten, sollte auch klar sein, das ist kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal der arabischen Diktatoren. Das machen alle so.



Richtig. Aber warum empören wir uns das gerade bei Assad so?

Warum wird Russland dafür kritisiert, dass es der rechtmäßigen Regierung hilft?



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ei gucke mal da
> 
> Flüchtlinge: Berlin will für Rückführung an Maghreb-Staaten* zahlen - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Wenn es hilft, warum nicht. Dann wäre das Geld mal vernünftig eingesetzt. Hauptsache die illegalen Einwanderer werden endlich mal aus dem Land verfrachtet.

Die haben bereits genug Zeit und Geld gekostet.



Metalic schrieb:


> "Die Zahl der Flüchtlinge insbesondere aus Algerien und Marokko ist zuletzt stark gestiegen. Zwar  hat Deutschland bereits Rücknahmeabkommen mit den beiden Ländern. Doch  in vielen Fällen weigern sie sich, ihre Bürger wieder ins Land zu lassen  oder schlicht für Ersatzdokumente zu sorgen, wenn sie zurück sollen."
> 
> Dann sollte Deutschland auch die Zahlung verweigern



Richtig. Vorallem sollten wir mal bisschen unsere wirtschaftliche Macht ausspielen und solche Länder mit Zöllen und Sanktionen überziehen. Wozu sind wird eine der größte Volkswirtschaften der Welt, wenn wir das nicht ausnutzen?


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. Februar 2016)

Ich finde vor allem wichtig, dass wir endlich nordafrikanische Migranten abschieben können, die hier ihre kriminelle Energie ausleben wollen. Ärgern tut mich hingegen, dass solche Zahlungen nicht schon vor Jahren vereinbart wurden. Diese ganzen nordafrikanischen Diebesbanden hätten hier niemals Fuß fassen können, wenn man sich des Abschiebeproblems schon früher angenommen hätte.


----------



## Jimiblu (4. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Achso: Hab heute Nacht geträumt, dass Steven Seagal die Grabscher von Köln klatscht und dafür von Obama ne Tapferkeitsmedaille bekommt. Und da soll noch mal einer sagen, dass Fernsehen keine Schäden hinterlässt.



Wuhaha ist er vllt noch auf nem T-Rex geritten der Laser aus den Augen verschießt? Das wär ein Super Film (klingt hart nach Iron Sky 2 )


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du, ich glaube wir reden aneinander vorbei. Das Assad als Diktator, der er nunmal ist, die Freiheit im Land unterdrückt ist mir klar.



Das hab ich schon so verstanden, keine Sorge.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das teilt er mit allen arabischen Machthabern. Aber nichts desto trotz, war Syrien liberaler als z.B. Saudi-Arabien, Katar und andere Golfstaaten, also Länder von denen wir behaupten, sie wären unsere strategischen Partner.



Natürlich ist er liberaler als Saudi Arabien, auch das müssen wir nicht diskutieren. 
Syrien ist aber eben nicht wichtig für uns, Saudi Arabien schon und deswegen finden wir zwar blöd, was da läuft, stören uns aber nicht weiter daran.
Ist genauso wie mit Chinas.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig. Aber warum empören wir uns das gerade bei Assad so?



Weil er sein Volk umbringt?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum wird Russland dafür kritisiert, dass es der rechtmäßigen Regierung hilft?



Weil Russland dabei hilft, dass jemand sein Volk umbringt?


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das hab ich schon so verstanden, keine Sorge.



Ah ok. Gut xD



Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich ist er liberaler als Saudi Arabien, auch das müssen wir nicht diskutieren. Syrien ist aber eben nicht wichtig für uns, Saudi Arabien schon und deswegen finden wir zwar blöd, was da läuft, stören uns aber nicht weiter daran. Ist genauso wie mit Chinas.



An Syrien müssten wir uns auch nicht stören. Das ist gespielte Empörung.



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil er sein Volk umbringt?



Und? Stört uns das bei Poroschenko in der Ukraine?

Stört uns das bei all den anderen Machthabern im Nahen Osten?



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil Russland dabei hilft, dass jemand sein Volk umbringt?



Sie unterstützen die legitime Regierung gegen Aufständische. Die Aufständischen könnten ja auch einfach den Kampf einstellen.


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sie unterstützen die legitime Regierung gegen Aufständische. Die Aufständischen könnten ja auch einfach den Kampf einstellen.



Hmm.
Die Al Nusra Fraktion kämpft gegen Assad, denn die wollen einen islamischen Gottesstaat errichten, und dabei die Christen und Alawiten aus dem Land jagen.
Assad ist Alawit. Genauso wie viele seiner Militärführer.
Eine Minderheit regiert und unterdrückt also eine Mehrheit -- erinnert stark an den Irak, wie ich finde. 
Also, selbst wenn das "Volk" die Kämpfe einstellt, sind da noch Typen, die zur Al Nusra Front und Typen, die zum IS gehören.
Denkst du, die hören auch einfach auf?


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ich finde vor allem wichtig, dass wir endlich nordafrikanische Migranten abschieben können, die hier ihre kriminelle Energie ausleben wollen. Ärgern tut mich hingegen, dass solche Zahlungen nicht schon vor Jahren vereinbart wurden. Diese ganzen nordafrikanischen Diebesbanden hätten hier niemals Fuß fassen können, wenn man sich des Abschiebeproblems schon früher angenommen hätte.



Sorry, aber solche Zahlungen sind völliger Bullshit denn wir haben vor Jahren bereits bei den Balkanbettlern gesehen wieviel es hilft Leute dafür zu bezahlen damit die gehen.
Frankreich und Deutschland hat die Balkanbettler dafür bezahlt das sie wieder nach Hause gehen. Was ist gewesen, die sind mit dem Geld ein paar Monate zurück und wenns alle war kamen sie wieder her.

Die Gefahr besteht also das Länder wie Algerien das nicht anders machen werden. Die nehmen das Geld, nehmen die eine Zeit lang zu sich zurück und schicken die dann einfach wieder ohne Papiere zu uns wenn sie neues Geld brauchen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hmm.
> Die Al Nusra Fraktion kämpft gegen Assad, denn die wollen einen islamischen Gottesstaat errichten, und dabei die Christen und Alawiten aus dem Land jagen.
> Assad ist Alawit. Genauso wie viele seiner Militärführer.
> Eine Minderheit regiert und unterdrückt also eine Mehrheit -- erinnert stark an den Irak, wie ich finde.
> ...



Na die Leute könnten doch zusammen mit Assad gegen den IS und die Al Nusra Front kämpfen. Ist das zu viel verlangt?

Erst sich gegen Assad auflehnen und wenn es dann ernst wird, hauen sie alle feige nach Europa ab und sagen uns, wir sollen das Problem lösen.

Und wenn Russland dann versucht, das Problem zu lösen, ist es auch nicht richtig.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Februar 2016)

Hmm, man will anscheinend wieder mal Anschläge in Deutschland verhindert haben, dabei soll ein Tatverdächtiger Algerier festgenommen worden sein der als Flüchtling über die Balkanroute eingereist ist:



> Ein 35-jähriger Algerier gilt als *Hauptverdächtiger einer Terrorzelle.*  Er wurde am Donnerstag im nordrhein-westfälischen Attendorn  festgenommen. Er hielt sich nach dpa-Informationen in einem  Erstaufnahmeauflager für Flüchtlinge auf.
> Der Algerier ist nach dpa-Informationen *im Herbst 2015 als Flüchtling *nach  Deutschland eingereist. Der Mann kam demnach über die sogenannte  Balkanroute und wurde in Bayern als Flüchtling registriert.



Quelle: Wer sind die TerrorverdÃ¤chtigen? Fragen und Antworten zur GroÃŸrazzia in der Islamistenszene


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Na die Leute könnten doch zusammen mit Assad gegen den IS und die Al Nusra Front kämpfen. Ist das zu viel verlangt?
> 
> Erst sich gegen Assad auflehnen und wenn es dann ernst wird, hauen sie alle feige nach Europa ab und sagen uns, wir sollen das Problem lösen.
> 
> Und wenn Russland dann versucht, das Problem zu lösen, ist es auch nicht richtig.



Na ja. Die meisten Syrer fliehen aber nicht vor Al Nusra oder dem IS, sondern vor Assad. Wer wirft denn Fassbomben in Wohnsiedlungen?


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja. Die meisten Syrer fliehen aber nicht vor Al Nusra oder dem IS, sondern vor Assad. *Wer wirft denn Fassbomben in Wohnsiedlungen?*



Die irakische Regierung, die man dafür nicht so wie Assad kritisiert?

Quelle: Human Rights Watch wirft Irak "Fassbomben"-Einsatz vor - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Wundert mich ja immer das noch niemand den Sturz der irakischen Regierung gefordert hat die Greultaten gegen ihre eigenen Zivilisten verübt...
Aber vermutlich vergesse ich ja einfach das die irakische Regierung, im Gegensatz zu Assad, unser Verbündeter ist und dementsprechend darf nicht sein was nicht sein darf.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (4. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hmm, man will anscheinend wieder mal Anschläge in Deutschland verhindert haben, dabei soll ein Tatverdächtiger Algerier festgenommen worden sein der als Flüchtling über die Balkanroute eingereist ist:
> 
> 
> 
> Quelle: Wer sind die TerrorverdÃ¤chtigen? Fragen und Antworten zur GroÃŸrazzia in der Islamistenszene


1. Weiß ich nicht, wie die immer sagen können, dass sie nicht mal wissen, wer wer ist, aber immer wenn jemand festgenommen wird, ist es klar, dass es ein Flüchtling war. Suspicious. 
2. Ist das schon arg dämlich. Der IS schei*t Geld. Er hat Schläfer auf der ganzen Welt. Wieso sollten die jemanden über Balkanroute nach Deutschland schicken? Er riskiert auf dem Weg sein Leben und es dauert doch viel zu lange. Die können ihren Leuten einfach einen First Class-Flug buchen, dem die Bombe vor Ort in die Hand drücken und boom. Das klingt für mich schon logischer. Wenn ich will, dass der Auftrag ausgeführt wird, dann richtig.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> 2. Ist das schon arg dämlich. Der IS schei*t Geld. Er hat Schläfer auf der ganzen Welt. Wieso sollten die jemanden über Balkanroute nach Deutschland schicken? Er riskiert auf dem Weg sein Leben und es dauert doch viel zu lange. Die können ihren Leuten einfach einen First Class-Flug buchen, dem die Bombe vor Ort in die Hand drücken und boom. Das klingt für mich schon logischer. Wenn ich will, dass der Auftrag ausgeführt wird, dann richtig.



Ach ist es das? Es mag gefährlich sein wenn du mit ner Nussschale übers Mittelmeer willst, aber der Landweg ist alles andere als übermäßig gefährlich, jedenfalls nicht mehr als wenn du die Strecke als Weltenbummler zu Fuß trempen würdest. 
Außerdem laufen die in aller Regel nicht die komplette Strecke. Meist fliegen sie von der Türkei bis in ein Balkanland, werfen ihre Papiere weg und laufen dann nur noch von da an, so das der gefährlichste Teil überwunden ist und es günstig bleibt.
Es dauert länger? Ja, tut es, aber bei terroristischen Anschlägen spielt Zeit selten eine wichtige Rolle, ob ein Anschlag heute, morgen, oder in  einem Jahr erfolgt ist irrelevant, denn es gilt das gleiche wie bei Gurillia-Truppen.
Eine irreguläre Armee muss nicht gewinnen, sie muss nur nicht verlieren, dann hat sie schon gewonnen. Ob sie einen Feind dabei in 1 Jahr oder 50 Jahren durch Zermürbung besiegt spielt keine Rolle. 

Mal davon ab ist es wesentlich unauffälliger jemanden als Flüchtling einreisen zu lassen, wo er evt. nicht einmal registriert wird, als mit gefälschten Dokumenten über einen Flughafen wo er 100% überprüft wird. 

Also ist es dumm Terroristen als Flüchtlinge einreisen zu lassen? Absolut nicht, es ist sogar wesentlich schlauer als mit einem first class Ticket über einen Flug direkt in das Zielland einzureisen.


----------



## Woohoo (4. Februar 2016)

Metalic schrieb:


> "Die Zahl der Flüchtlinge insbesondere aus Algerien und Marokko ist zuletzt stark gestiegen. Zwar  hat Deutschland bereits Rücknahmeabkommen mit den beiden Ländern. Doch  in vielen Fällen weigern sie sich, ihre Bürger wieder ins Land zu lassen  oder schlicht für Ersatzdokumente zu sorgen, wenn sie zurück sollen."
> 
> Dann sollte Deutschland auch die Zahlung verweigern



Deutschland will doch jetzt Geld zahlen damit die Länder die Illegalen wieder aufnehmen. 
Deutschland lässt sich also von den Ländern antanzen und bezahlt jetzt dafür das Raubgut wieder zubekommen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja. Die meisten Syrer fliehen aber nicht vor Al Nusra oder dem IS, sondern vor Assad. Wer wirft denn Fassbomben in Wohnsiedlungen?



Hätten sie nicht erst einen Bürgerkrieg angezettelt, müssten sie jetzt nicht fliehen. Das ist deren eigenes, selbstgemachtes Problem.

Dann sollen die das bitte auch vor Ort klären und nicht feige nach Europa abhauen.


----------



## Verminaard (4. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Vorallem sollten wir mal bisschen unsere wirtschaftliche Macht ausspielen und solche Länder mit Zöllen und Sanktionen überziehen. Wozu sind wird eine der größte Volkswirtschaften der Welt, wenn wir das nicht ausnutzen?



Das geht nicht. Deutschland hat Schuld.
Hat immer Schuld, und das laesst sich nicht einfach so ausblenden.
Solange Deutschland nicht mit dem ganzen Nazikapitel abgeschlossen hat, wird sich dahingehend nichts aendern.
Die Nutznießer dieses Verhaltens werden einen Teufel machen, das abzuschaffen.

Weis jemand zufaellig wie sich das mit den ganzen Reparationszahlungen genau verhaelt? Wird da noch immer bezahlt oder ist das Alles abgegolten?

Falls hier noch was geleistet wird, muss ueberprueft werden, ob das ueberhaupt noch rechtens ist.
Das permanente Aufwaermen der Geschehnisse rund um den zweiten Weltkrieg muss auch ein Ende haben. Natuerlich darf man nicht ignorieren was passiert ist, aber gibt es ueberhaupt noch von den Leuten die da mitgewirkt haben irgendwen noch?

Deutschland muss sich von den USA loesen.
Es kann nicht sein, das Deutschland hier ein Handlanger irgendeines Landes ist, welches nur auf sich selbst schaut, und unmoeglich mit seinen Verbuendeten umgeht.
Sind wir denn so sehr auf die Amis angewiesen? Nato ist eine Sache, aber in allen Belangen nach deren Pfeife zu tanzen?
Deutschland sollte so suveraen sein, das es sich die Buendnisspartner aussuchen kann, um das Beste fuer Deutschland und Europa zu erzielen!
Wie waers mal mit einem vernuenftigen nichtmilitaerischen Buendniss mit Russland? Deutsches KnowHow und Ingenieurskunst gepaart mit russischen Ressourcen.

Solange die Entscheidungstraeger direkt und persoenlich von irgendwelchen Entscheidungen profitieren, werden wir keine Politik fuer die Allgemeinheit erleben.
Ich wuerd echt gern wissen was da fuer Deals im Hintergrund laufen mit welchen Zuwendungen.


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Deutschland muss sich von den USA loesen.
> Es kann nicht sein, das Deutschland hier ein Handlanger irgendeines Landes ist, welches nur auf sich selbst schaut, und unmoeglich mit seinen Verbuendeten umgeht.
> Sind wir denn so sehr auf die Amis angewiesen? Nato ist eine Sache, aber in allen Belangen nach deren Pfeife zu tanzen?.



Wenn deine Theorie richtig ist und Deutschland alles macht, was die USA wollen, wieso hat Schröder dann den Angriffskrieg gegen den Irak abgelehnt und sich auch nicht daran beteiligt?
Immerhin eine Sache, die Gerd richtig gemacht hat.


----------



## Verminaard (4. Februar 2016)

Naja Gasgerd war in einer Zwickmuehle- Amis helfen vs ewige Schuld. 

Wobei ich etwas ueberspitzt geschrieben habe.
Sollte aber erkennbar sein.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (4. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hätten sie nicht erst einen Bürgerkrieg angezettelt, müssten sie jetzt nicht fliehen. Das ist deren eigenes, selbstgemachtes Problem.
> 
> Dann sollen die das bitte auch vor Ort klären und nicht feige nach Europa abhauen.


Moment mal - die Bürger haben den Bürgerkrieg angezettelt?

Syrien 2011 bis heute kurz:
-"Arabischer Frühling" in den Nachbarländern
-Syrien versucht es auch
-Assad schlägt die Proteste gewaltsam, militärisch und menschenverachtend nieder
-Das Volk wehrt sich militärsich
-al-Qaida (Jabhat al-Nusra) und IS ziehen vom Irak rüber nach Syrien
-Amerika trainiert FSA-Kämpfer, um gegen Assad vorzugehen
-Trainierte FSA-Kämpfer treten zum IS über
-IS besitzt stärkste Macht in Syrien mit Gesamtfläche von 240.000km² (Irak + Syrien) (20.000 bis 200.000 Truppen)
-Menschen sehen keinen Sinn mehr in diesem Stellvertreterkrieg zu kämpfen und oder zu leben und fliehen
-> "Menschen sind selbst schuld!"


----------



## RogerJenkins (4. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hätten sie nicht erst einen Bürgerkrieg angezettelt, müssten sie jetzt nicht fliehen. Das ist deren eigenes, selbstgemachtes Problem.
> 
> Dann sollen die das bitte auch vor Ort klären und nicht feige nach Europa abhauen.



Und hätte Deutschland, Hitler nicht an die Macht gelassen wären weitere 7 Millionen Juden am Leben und ein Weltkrieg wäre damit nicht angezettelt.
Du sagst sie sollen es vor Ort klären nun ist die Frage womit? Mit Stock & Stein? Das ist nicht wie damals mit den Britischen Kolonien und Mahatma Gandhi.
Das ist wie in einem Nord Koreanischen Regime wo man sobald man seine eigene Meinung sagt ins Gefängnis kommt.


----------



## Threshold (4. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Naja Gasgerd war in einer Zwickmuehle- Amis helfen vs ewige Schuld.
> 
> Wobei ich etwas ueberspitzt geschrieben habe.
> Sollte aber erkennbar sein.



Einerseits hat Gerd alles für US Unternehmen gemacht, wie die Hedge Fonds.
Andererseits hat er nichts für Bush gemacht.
So betrachtet mochte er Bush einfach nicht und hat ihm eins ausgewischt.
Aber, wer mochte Bush überhaupt?


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Moment mal - die Bürger haben den Bürgerkrieg angezettelt?
> 
> Syrien 2011 bis heute kurz:
> -"Arabischer Frühling" in den Nachbarländern
> ...



Siehe deinen Punkt 2. Syrien versucht es auch.

Ja wer in einem arabischen Land sowas probiert, muss halt mit dem Gegenwind rechnen. Und im Gegensatz zu Gadaffi (erschossen) und Mubarak (verhaftet), wollte Assad nicht einfach so aufgeben.

Also haben sich das die Syrer selbst zuzuschreiben. Dann sollen sie das bitte aber auch selbst ausbaden und nicht feige abhauen.



RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Und hätte Deutschland, Hitler nicht an die Macht gelassen wären weitere 7 Millionen Juden am Leben und ein Weltkrieg wäre damit nicht angezettelt.



Richtig. Nennt sich Kausalität. 



RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Du sagst sie sollen es vor Ort klären nun ist die Frage womit? Mit Stock & Stein? Das ist nicht wie damals mit den Britischen Kolonien und Mahatma Gandhi.



Wie wäre es denn mit den ganzen Waffen und Geld, dass sie von den USA, GB, Frankreich und den Golfstaaten bekommen haben?



RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Das ist wie in einem Nord Koreanischen Regime wo man sobald man seine eigene Meinung sagt ins Gefängnis kommt.



Das ist halt das Risiko.


----------



## RogerJenkins (4. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist halt das Risiko.


Und das sind welche eingegangen und sind gestorben.


----------



## fipS09 (4. Februar 2016)

RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Und das sind welche eingegangen und sind gestorben.




Vergiss es, nicht deutsche Leben sind manchen hier nichts wert. Selbst schuld, was werden die Leute auch einfach in einem diktatorischen Regime geboren. Den Schuh muss man sich als Syrer schon selbst anziehen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (4. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ja wer in einem arabischen Land sowas probiert, muss halt mit dem Gegenwind rechnen. Und im Gegensatz zu Gadaffi (erschossen) und Mubarak (verhaftet), wollte Assad nicht einfach so aufgeben.
> 
> Also haben sich das die Syrer selbst zuzuschreiben. Dann sollen sie das bitte aber auch selbst ausbaden und nicht feige abhauen..


Also haben Menschen in arabischen Ländern kein Recht dazu, zu protestieren?
Das syrische Volk ist es also schuld, wenn der Typ durchdreht, weil er sein Amt nicht aufgeben will. Hitler hat sich (wahrscheinlich) erschossen, als er merkte, dass es keinen Ausweg gibt und Assad geht in die Offensive und metzelt lieber sein Volk ab.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit den ganzen Waffen und Geld, dass sie von den USA, GB, Frankreich und den Golfstaaten bekommen haben?


Und das ist der Punkt - es ist zwecklos!

Ich mache hier mal kurz eine Liste:

Anti-Assad-Milizen:
-IS (Terrororganisation; wird von jedem bekämpft)
-Jabhat al-Nusra (")
-PKK ("; wird von Kurden unterstützt, wird von der NATO bekämpft)
-Peschmerga (Bekommt Waffenlieferungen; wird von Terrororganisationen, Türkei und Russland bekämpft)
-YPG (")

Egal, wem du dich in Syrien anschließt, du wirst immer hinterrücks gejagt. Also fliehe ich doch lieber. Wieso soll ich in einem Krieg kämpfen, den niemand gewinnen wird?

Und zu den Golfstaaten:
Mit denen sollte man jeden Handel auf Eis legen:
Deutsche Panzer gehen an Saudi-Arabien und sind kurze Zeit später in IS-Propagandavideos zu sehen, obwohl Deutschland keine Panzer in den Irak oder Syrien liefert.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Februar 2016)

Das Problem ist wohl viel eher, dass doch nicht so viele gegen Assad waren und
das schon aus dem Grund weil auf der anderen Seite viele Islamisten sind und damit meine ich nichtmals IS und Nusra.



> Deutsche Panzer gehen an Saudi-Arabien und sind kurze Zeit später in IS-Propagandavideos zu sehen, obwohl Deutschland keine Panzer in den Irak oder Syrien liefert.


Da will ich den Link haben, ich hab zwar schwere deutsche Waffen beim IS gesehen, aber das waren Dinger aus dem WWII.


----------



## floppyexe (4. Februar 2016)

Wie geil ist das denn? Richtig so!
https://www.netzplanet.net/murmansk...laestiger-18-migranten-liegen-im-krankenhaus/


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (4. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> ich hab zwar schwere deutsche Waffen beim IS gesehen, aber das waren Dinger aus dem WWII.


Ich weiß, dass der IS im Besitz von Haubitzen ist. Die sind ja nicht blöd und so ist es sehr wahrscheinlich, dass der IS die Waffen selber baute.
Es gibt z.B. große Märkte in Syrien, wo man Kalashnikows ziemlich leicht kaufen kann.
Zu was genau willst du einen Link haben? Zu den Panzern oder zu den Waffenlieferungen?


----------



## Sparanus (4. Februar 2016)

Zu den deutschen Panzern bitte

Gesehen hab ich nur ne leFH 18M aus der Nazizeit


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Februar 2016)

RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Und das sind welche eingegangen und sind gestorben.



Wer sich in Gefahr begibt, kommt darin um.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Vergiss es, nicht deutsche Leben sind manchen hier nichts wert.



Hauptsache schön wieder die Nazikeule auspacken. Wird das nicht langweilig? Niemand hat hier behauptet oder überhaupt angedeutet, dass Nichtdeutsche weniger wert sind.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Selbst schuld, was werden die Leute auch einfach in einem diktatorischen Regime geboren. Den Schuh muss man sich als Syrer schon selbst anziehen.



Man konnte unter Assad relativ sicher und für ein arabisches Land relativ frei leben. Diese Sachen haben die Syrer halt aufs Spiel gesetzt.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Also haben Menschen in arabischen Ländern kein Recht dazu, zu protestieren?



Klar haben sie das, man sollte nur realistisch bleiben und wissen, was das bedeutet.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Das syrische Volk ist es also schuld, wenn der Typ durchdreht, weil er sein Amt nicht aufgeben will.



Richtig. Aktion>Reaktion. Sie hätten ja friedlich weiterleben können.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Hitler hat sich (wahrscheinlich) erschossen, als er merkte, dass es keinen Ausweg gibt und Assad geht in die Offensive und metzelt lieber sein Volk ab.



Was heißt wahrscheinlich? Er hat sich erschossen.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Und das ist der Punkt - es ist zwecklos!
> 
> Ich mache hier mal kurz eine Liste:
> 
> ...



Wenn die Syrer statt Assad zu bekämpfen, sich ihm anschließen würden, könnten sie ja gemeinsam IS und Al-Nusra-Front bekämpfen.



floppyexe schrieb:


> Wie geil ist das denn? Richtig so!
> https://www.netzplanet.net/murmansk...laestiger-18-migranten-liegen-im-krankenhaus/



Sieht man ja auch in Syrien. Russen fackeln nicht lange, die machen.

Diese Stuhlkreispolitik von deutschen Politikern ist einfach keine Lösung.


----------



## fipS09 (4. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man konnte unter Assad relativ sicher und für eine arabisches Land relativ frei leben. Diese Sachen haben die Syrer halt aufs Spiel gesetzt.





RELATIV sicher? Für ein arabisches Land?

Meinst du so nen Quatsch eigentlich ernst? Das sind verdammt nochmal Menschen wie du und ich, die haben es verdient genauso sicher zu Leben wie wir auch! Keiner von denen hat sich ausgesucht in einem arabischen Land geboren zu werden. Was soll man da sonst machen als da die Nazikeule zu schwingen? Es ist keine Errungenschaft Deutscher zu sein, du hast es dir auch nicht verdient, du hast einfach nur im Nationen-Lotto gewonnen.

Dir geht es gut, scheinbar zumindest finanziell, woher kommt dieser ganze Hass und diese egoistische Weltanschauung?

Außerdem beschwerst du dich das Merkel Gesetze bricht, klatschst aber Beifall zu Selbstjustiz. Wo ist das denn konform mit der Idee des Rechtsstaats?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (4. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Zu den deutschen Panzern bitte


Die konnte man mal vor ewigen Monaten in einem Propagandavideo sehen. Das war ein Video mit englischen Untertiteln.
Und die einzigen Panzer die kurz davor exportiert wurden, gingen nach Saudi-Arabien. Aber es ist ja schon lange keine Theorie mehr, dass viele reiche Saudis den IS finanzieren.
Wenn dir das Video als Beispiel nicht reicht, lassen wir den Panzer-Punkt einfach wegfallen.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was heißt wahrscheinlich? Er hat sich erschossen.


Es wurden keine Leichen gefunden.
Der Schädel, den die Sowjet Union erbeutet hat, gehörte nicht Hitler.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn die Syrer statt Assad zu bekämpfen, sich ihm anschließen würden, könnten sie ja gemeinsam IS und Al-Nusra-Front bekämpfen.


Erst durch den Bürgerkrieg konnten sich diese Milizen in Syrien ausbreiten, weil das Land instabil war.


----------



## Kaaruzo (4. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> RELATIV sicher? Für ein arabisches Land?
> Meinst du so nen Quatsch eigentlich ernst?



Natürlich meine ich das ernst. Syrien war vor 2011 unter den arabischen Ländern eines der liberalsten und sichersten.

Das wird dir auch jeder Nahost-"Experte" bestätigen. Frauen waren gleichberechtigt und das Leben war deutlich besser, als in den meisten anderen Ländern.

Und deutlich besser als jetzt, war es allemal. Brauchen wir im Nahen Osten einen weiteren failed state?

Reichen der Irak, Libyen und Afghanistan nicht? Du kannst ja mal die Leute in diese Ländern fragen, ob ihr Leben vor der Zwangsbefriedung, finanziert und unterstützt durch den Westen, besser ging.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Das sind verdammt nochmal Menschen wie du und ich, die haben es verdient genauso sicher zu Leben wie wir auch!



Haben sie doch vorher getan. Aber sie haben diese Leben leichtfertig aufs Spiel gesetzt. Dann müssen sie diese selbsteingebrockte Suppe auch bitte selbst auslöffeln.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Keiner von denen hat sich ausgesucht in einem arabischen Land geboren zu werden. Was soll man da sonst machen als da die Nazikeule zu schwingen?



Achso, wenn man keine Argumente hat, *muss* man also die Nazikeule schwingen?

Das verstehen die Gutmenschen dann wohl unter Toleranz und Meinungsfreiheit. Also für sich, nicht für andere versteht sich. 



fipS09 schrieb:


> Es ist keine Errungenschaft Deutscher zu sein, du hast es dir auch nicht verdient, du hast einfach nur im Nationen-Lotto gewonnen.



Herzlich willkommen in der Wirklichkeit. Manche haben Glück, andere nicht.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Dir geht es gut, scheinbar zumindest finanziell, woher kommt dieser ganze Hass und diese egoistische Weltanschauung?



Hass habe ich keinen. 

Und sich für sein eigenes Volk einzusetzen ist nicht egoistisch, sondern auf der Welt ziemlich normal.

Nur in Deutschland wird deswegen ein Fass aufgemacht. Guck dir mal Wahlkampf in den USA, Frankreich, GB, Japan oder anderen Ländern an.

Für das eigenen Volk da zu sein und für dieses zu arbeiten ist dort für die Politiker eine Selbstverständlichkeit. Und nicht für andere Völker das Sozialamt spielen.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Es wurden keine Leichen gefunden.
> Der Schädel, den die Sowjet Union erbeutet hat, gehörte nicht Hitler.



Zahnuntersuchungen durch den Zahnarzt Hitlers haben den Leichnam Hitlers bestätigt.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Erst durch den Bürgerkrieg konnten sich diese Milizen in Syrien ausbreiten, weil das Land instabil war.



Richtig. Und das haben die Syrer selbst zu verantworten.


----------



## Sparanus (4. Februar 2016)

> Wenn dir das Video als Beispiel nicht reicht, lassen wir den Panzer-Punkt einfach wegfallen.


Wie soll mir etwas als *Beweis* reichen, dass ich nichtmals gesehen hab?
Ich selbst finde rein gar nichts...


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Februar 2016)

Saudi-arabische Bodentruppen in Syrien bedrohen die ganze Region - DIE WELT

Hier sieht man schön, wer keine Interesse am Frieden in Syrien hat.

Sowohl die Türkei als auch Saudi-Arabien (beides unsere strategischen "Partner" da unten), wollen nicht zusehen, wie Russland der legitimen Regierung hilft, dass Land wieder unter Kontrolle und zu stabilen Verhältnissen zu führen.

Warum nehmen nicht diese beiden Brandstifter (Türkei und Saudi-Arabien) die von ihnen ausgelöste Flüchtlingswelle auf? Dort würden die Menschen kulturell, geografisch und religiös viel besser hin passen.

Nein stattdessen schickt man sie nach Europa zu den "Ungläubigen". In diesem Zusammenhang auch sehr schön dieser Artikel

Am Flüchtlingselend sind doch nicht wir schuld - DIE WELT

Zitat aus dem Artikel:

_Was die Arabische Liga und die OIC heute leisten, ist schwer zu beurteilen. So wie es aussieht, veranstalten sie pompöse Konferenzen und rufen zum Widerstand gegen die um sich greifende Islamophobie in Europa auf.

Umso unverständlicher ist es, dass sie den Opfern der Kriege in Syrien und im Irak eine gefährliche Flucht in das islamophobe Europa zumuten, statt sich ihrer anzunehmen. Wenn sie schon nicht in der Lage waren, eine panarabische Armee aufzustellen, um Syrien und den Irak zu befrieden, sollten sie wenigstens die Hauptrolle bei der Aufnahme und Integration der Flüchtlinge übernehmen. Es wäre eine maßgeschneiderte Aufgabe für die Länder der Arabischen Liga und die OIC. Bis jetzt waren nur die Türkei, der Libanon und Jordanien dazu bereit.

Eine solche Zwischenlösung wäre auch für die Flüchtlinge besser. Es ist mehr als fraglich, ob sie jemals in ihre Heimat werden zurückkehren können. Sie in Europa anzusiedeln, wäre nicht nur kulturell und klimatisch ein riskantes Vorhaben, das allein der boomenden Helferindustrie zugute käme._

Steckt da ein Plan hinter?

"Krönungsrede": Türken feiern Erdogan als größten Führer der Welt - DIE WELT

Zitat:

_So machte Erdogan zumindest in Symbolen klar, als wen er sich selbst sieht: Als einen neuen Atatük, der das Land modernisiert, und als neuen Sultan, der die Türken und *den Islam siegreich gen Westen führt.*_

Angesichts der Ereignisse der letzten Jahren, ist das wohl nicht von der Hand zu weisen.


----------



## RogerJenkins (5. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Haben sie doch vorher getan. Aber sie haben diese Leben leichtfertig aufs Spiel gesetzt. Dann müssen sie diese selbsteingebrockte Suppe auch bitte selbst auslöffeln.



Und wieso hat das Deutschland im 2ten Weltkrieg nicht selber gemacht?
Sondern brauchte erstmal die Hilfe von den Alliierten? 
Stattdessen sind auch einige Deutsche wie du meinst "feige" in andere Süd-Amerikanische Staaten geflüchtet.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Februar 2016)

RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Und wieso hat das Deutschland im 2ten Weltkrieg nicht selber gemacht?



Was hat Deutschland nicht selber gemacht? Ich verstehe deine Frage nicht.



RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Sondern brauchte erstmal die Hilfe von den Alliierten?



Deutschland brauchte Hilfe von den Alliierten? 

Dir ist schon bewusst, dass diese Länder im zweiten Weltkrieg sich bekämpft haben und nicht geholfen.



RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Stattdessen sind auch einige Deutsche wie du meinst "feige" in andere Süd-Amerikanische Staaten geflüchtet.



Weil das ja auch Verbrecher waren. Natürlich hauen Verbrecher ab, weil sie feige sind. Das war schon immer so.


----------



## Verminaard (5. Februar 2016)

RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Und wieso hat das Deutschland im 2ten Weltkrieg nicht selber gemacht?
> Sondern brauchte erstmal die Hilfe von den Alliierten?
> Stattdessen sind auch einige Deutsche wie du meinst "feige" in andere Süd-Amerikanische Staaten geflüchtet.



Du weißt schon was mit Deutschland nach ww2 passiert ist oder? Die Aufteilung war nur eine Sache. Teilweise komplette enteignungen usw. Reparationszahlungen ist hier ein Stichwort.

Die die aus Deutschland geflohen sind hatten einen guten Grund dafuer. Wahrscheinlich so viel dreck am stecken das sie nicht heile aus der Nummer gekommen waeren. Nuernberger prozesse. Aber ich wuesste nicht das hier Millionen geflohen sind.

Die Hilfe der Alliierten war doch sehr ueberschaubar und sie hatten grosses Interesse daran ein halbwegs intaktes Westdeutschland vor der kommunistischen Linie zu haben.

Deine vergleiche sind, als wuerd ich den fluechtlingsstrom der gen Deutschland fliesst mit der Ausbreitung des osmanischen reiches und den wienbelagerungen vergleichen.

.... Wobei.....


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Februar 2016)

Neuste Bereicherung:

Flüchtling vergewaltigt Kölnerin (22)

Für jeden Biltzermarathon und für die G7 Treffen haben wir hundertschaften an Polizeikräften, aber um die einheimische Bevölkerung zu schützen, dafür sind keine Gelder und Polizisten da.

Hat die Frau nicht die empfohlene Armlänge Abstand gehalten?

Man könnte nur noch Kotzen. Haben die verantwortlichen Politiker keine Töchter, Mütter oder Schwestern?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nein stattdessen schickt man sie nach Europa zu den "Ungläubigen". In diesem Zusammenhang auch sehr schön dieser Artikel


Ich weiß nicht, was du immer mit deinem Islam hast. Da begehen ein paar Idioten im Namen Allahs und für Osama Bin Laden einen Massenmord und schon ist jeder Moslem auch einer dieser Sorte.

Nicht jeder syrische Flüchtling ist Moslem btw.  
Hätten die Kölner Vergewaltiger jetzt "Allahu Akbar" geschrien, wäre das natürlich auch wieder die Schuld des Islams, richtig?
Hätten sie jetzt "Ave Maria" gebrüllt, wären das nur irgendwelche Idioten, aber das hätte dann nichts mit der katholischen Kirche zu tun. 

Islam-Kunde


Spoiler



-Wenn dir ein "Ungläubiger" (heißt nichts anderes als: Glaubt nicht an den Gott im Islam) Schutz bietet, musst du ihm als Moslem auf gut deutsch die Füße küssen.

Sure 2 Vers 190 bis 194:
190. Und kämpfet für Allahs Sache gegen jene, die euch bekämpfen, doch überschreitet das Maß nicht, denn Allah liebt nicht die Maßlosen. *Jihad-Vers* / *Wehre dich, wenn man dich angreift!* *Was der IS also macht, hat nichts mit dem Islam zu tun, denn er zerstückelt die Leichen ja noch.*

191. Und tötet sie, wo immer ihr auf sie stoßt, und vertreibt sie von dort, von wo sie euch vertrieben; denn Verfolgung ist ärger als Totschlag. Bekämpft sie aber nicht bei der Heiligen Moschee, solange sie euch dort nicht angreifen. Doch wenn sie euch angreifen, dann kämpft wider sie; das ist die Vergeltung für die Ungläubigen.

192. Wenn sie jedoch ablassen, dann ist Allah allvergebend, barmherzig. *Wird der Islam noch irgendwo bekämpft? Nein? Dann brauchst du auch keine Angst zu haben.*

193. Und bekämpfet sie, bis die Verfolgung aufgehört hat und der Glauben an Allah (frei) ist. Wenn sie jedoch ablassen, dann (wisset), daß keine Feindschaft erlaubt ist, außer wider die Ungerechten.

194. (Entweihung eines) Heiligen Monats (soll) im Heiligen Monat (vergolten werden); und für alle heiligen Dinge ist Vergeltung. Wer sich also gegen euch vergeht, den straft für sein Vergehen in dem Maße, in dem er sich gegen euch vergangen hat. Und fürchtet Allah und wisset, daß Allah mit den Gottesfürchtigen (*Moslems*) ist.


----------



## RogerJenkins (5. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Du weißt schon was mit Deutschland nach ww2 passiert ist oder? Die Aufteilung war nur eine Sache. Teilweise komplette enteignungen usw. Reparationszahlungen ist hier ein Stichwort.
> 
> Die die aus Deutschland geflohen sind hatten einen guten Grund dafuer. Wahrscheinlich so viel dreck am stecken das sie nicht heile aus der Nummer gekommen waeren. Nuernberger prozesse. Aber ich wuesste nicht das hier Millionen geflohen sind.
> 
> ...



Stimmt deswegen ist jeder 10te Brasillianer einer mit deutschen Wurzeln waren schließlich alles Verbrecher.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, was du immer mit deinem Islam hast.



Weißt du nicht? Hast du die letzten 15 Jahre mitbekommen oder nicht?

Ich bin aus der Sicht des Islams ein sogenannten „Ungläubiger“. Ich habe in den letzten 15 Jahren sehr genau mitbekommen, welche Rolle mir als „Ungläubiger“ zugedacht ist.

Entweder Sklave oder Friedhof. Finde ich jetzt beides nicht erstrebenswert.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Da begehen ein paar Idioten im Namen Allahs und für Osama Bin Laden einen Massenmord und schon ist jeder Moslem auch einer dieser Sorte.



Dann erklär mir mal, warum sich überproportional viele Terroristen und Mörder auf Allah und den Koran berufen. 



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Nicht jeder syrische Flüchtling ist Moslem btw.



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Syrien#Religion

Stimmt. Nur 88% aller Syrer (74% Sunniten, 12% Alawiten und 2% Schiiten) sind Moslems.

Das ist ja prozentuell total wenig  



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Hätten die Kölner Vergewaltiger jetzt "Allahu Akbar" geschrien, wäre das natürlich auch wieder die Schuld des Islams, richtig?



Aus welchem kulturellen Raum kamen diese Leute denn? Doch wohl aus dem islamischen.

Und was der Islam zu Frauen sagt, ist recht eindeutig:

Sure 2, Vers 223: Die Frauen sind euch ein Saatfeld. Geht zu diesem eurem Saatfeld, wo immer ihr wollt.  Übersetzung: R. Paret

Sure 2, Vers 223: Eure Frauen sind euch ein Acker; so naht eurem Acker, wann und wie ihr wollt.                  Übersetzung: Ahmadeyya

Sure 2, Vers 223: Eure Weiber sind euch ein Acker. Gehet zu euerm Acker von wannen ihr wollt.                  Übersetzung: Max Henning

Sure 2, Vers 223: Eure Frauen sind ein Saatfeld für euch; darum bestellt euer Saatfeld wie ihr wollt.             Übersetzung: M.A. Rassoul



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Hätten sie jetzt "Ave Maria" gebrüllt, wären das nur irgendwelche Idioten, aber das hätte dann nichts mit der katholischen Kirche zu tun.



Ach kommt das so häufig vor? Ich hätte bitte gerne Belege mit Quellen.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Islam-Kunde



Vielen Dank, ich brauche keine Islamkunde. Ich habe den Koran gelesen und auch über das Leben von Mohammed. Außerdem kann sich jeder über die Lebenswirklichkeit in islamischen Ländern informieren.

Danke, solche Verhältnisse will ich in Europa und Deutschland nicht. 

Zum Thema:

Hier mal wieder der neuste Knüller:

Verfassungsschutz: Sorge um eingeschleuste Terroristen unter Flüchtlingen - DIE WELT

_Die Grünen wollen die Großrazzia gegen Islamisten zum Thema im Innenausschuss des Bundestags machen. Sie wollen vor allem klären, wie verlässlich die Hinweisgeber des Verfassungsschutzes gewesen sind. _

Da werden also Attentäter aufgrund von Hinweisen festgenommen und die Grünen wollen seine Verlässlichkeit prüfen lassen.

Es kann halt nicht sein, was nicht sein darf. Hätten die Grünen auch die Verlässlichkeit des Hinweisgebers geprüft, wenn es sich um einen rechten Anschlag gehandelt hätte?


----------



## RogerJenkins (5. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir mal, warum sich überproportional viele Terroristen und Mörder auf Allah und den Koran berufen.



Dann erklär mir mal was der Amerikaner und der Europär mit Millitär auf dem Nah-Östlichen Boden verloren hat.
Und da du ja dich als Islam Professor so gut auskennst, ließt du gleich die alte Bibel und nicht die neuen Testamente, weil du berufst dich auf ein Buch einer Religion was vor 1300 Jahren zu Kriegszeiten geschrieben wurde.
Die Bibel in den alten Testamenten berufst du dich nicht und ich kann dir auch sagen wieso. Du willst dich nicht informieren wieso? Weil dann der Muslim recht hätte und du nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Februar 2016)

RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Dann erklär mir mal was der Amerikaner und der Europär mit Millitär auf dem Nah-Östlichen Boden verloren hat.



Ist das amerikanische oder europäische Militär für mich eine Bedrohung? Wäre mir neu.



RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Und da du ja dich als Islam Professor so gut auskennst, ließt du gleich die alte Bibel und nicht die neuen Testamente, weil du berufst dich auf ein Buch einer Religion was vor 1300 Jahren zu Kriegszeiten geschrieben wurde.



Haha die Bibel lesen, aber das Neue Testament ausklammern. Da hat wohl jemand keine Ahnung vom Christentum. 

Und was habt ihr eigentlich immer mit dem Christentum? Ich bin Atheist.

Aber um darauf einzugehen.

Wie viele Anschläge werden jedes Jahr mit Gott und der Bibel begründet?

Und wie viele Anschläge mit Allah und dem Koran?

Und ob das Buch 1300 Jahre alt ist oder nicht, ist irrelevant. Ist wird hier und heute benutzt, um Morde und Anschläge zu legitimieren. Und das wird man ja wohl ansprechen und kritisch hinterfragen dürfen, oder nicht?



RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Die Bibel in den alten Testamenten berufst du dich nicht und ich kann dir auch sagen wieso.



Angesichts deines Textes wage ich stark zu bezeweifeln, dass du das kannst.

Und wer das Neue Testament willkürlich ausklammert, kann sowieso nichts sinnvolles zum Christentum sagen.

Und warum ich mich darauf nicht berufen, ist leicht zu erklären. Es gibt keine massenhaft christlichen Anschläge, im Vergleich zu islamischen Anschlägen.



RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Du willst dich nicht informieren wieso? Weil dann der Muslim recht hätte und du nicht.



Womit hat denn „der Muslim“ recht?


----------



## Sparanus (5. Februar 2016)

RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Stimmt deswegen ist jeder 10te Brasillianer einer mit deutschen Wurzeln waren schließlich alles Verbrecher.


Noch nie was von der Kolonialzeit was?


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Neuste Bereicherung:
> 
> Flüchtling vergewaltigt Kölnerin (22)



Ich kann Bild nicht sehen.
Ich glaube ja inzwischen, dass Bild ein Mythos ist wie der Yeti.
Gibt es noch andere reißerische Überschriften außerhalb der Springer Welt?



Sparanus schrieb:


> Noch nie was von der Kolonialzeit was?



Die meisten Brasilianer sind Nachfahren ehemaliger Sklaven.
Aber was hat das jetzt mit PEgida oder der AfD zu tun?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. Februar 2016)

RogerJenkins schrieb:


> ein Buch einer Religion was vor 1300 Jahren zu Kriegszeiten geschrieben wurde.


Das habe ich vergessen, hinzuzufügen.

Der Qur'an war die "Anleitung" für den Krieg zu Mohammeds Zeiten. Da Mohammed schon seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr lebt  und es keinen Krieg mehr gegen den Islam gibt, ist der Qur'an nicht mehr relevant.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie viele Anschläge werden jedes Jahr mit Gott und der Bibel begründet?
> 
> Und wie viele Anschläge mit Allah und dem Koran?


Der Begriff "Anschläge" ist für mich auch wieder dehnbar. Meinst du Anschläge, wie die WTC-Geschichte oder Anschläge, wie Autobomben?

Und da muss man auch wieder differenzieren, von wem dieser Anschlag ausgeht.
Du kannst ja auch nicht sagen: "Jährlich werden 100 Kinder missbraucht!" Wenn diese 100 Missbräuche von einer Person begangen wurden.
Genauso ist es mit den Anschlägen: Die werden von Gruppen organisiert.
Diese Gruppen berufen sich ja sowieso immer auf ihre Religion, genauso wie der Vergewaltiger immer Kinder als Opfer nimmt.

Ich hoffe, du weißt, wie ich das meine.


Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann Bild nicht sehen.
> Ich glaube ja inzwischen, dass Bild ein Mythos ist wie der Yeti.
> Gibt es noch andere reißerische Überschriften außerhalb der Springer Welt?


Vor kurzem soll ein Flüchtling ja auch ein Kind gegessen haben. 
Es gibt viele Menschen, die Mist erfinden. Genauso wie der Flüchtling, der beim Warten auf seine Antragausfüllung in der Schlange erfroren ist.

Flüchtlinge sind ja auch zu 90% Männer. Dass 50% laut unicef aber schon Kinder sind, vergisst man schnell.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Februar 2016)

Novo du vergleichst Triebtäter mit Terroristen? 
Pädophile ist auch nur so etwas wie Homosexualität, aber es ist im Gegensatz zu letzterem wirklich schädlich für andere. 
Also keine Spur von Ideologischen Handeln.


----------



## RogerJenkins (5. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist das amerikanische oder europäische Militär für mich eine Bedrohung? Wäre mir neu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Stimmt es gibt keine Lord Residance Army,Ku-Klux Klan,Gods Army und etc.


----------



## Grozz (5. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist das amerikanische oder europäische Militär für mich eine Bedrohung? Wäre mir neu.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Also ich finde das amerikanische Militär schon als Bedrohung. Man siehe Drohnenbasis Ramstein. Welche in Deutschland ist. Von dort aus gehen täglich 100e Drohnenangriffe aus und da die da getötet werden auch menschen sind sehe ich das als Bedrohung an. 
Auch das die USA Atombomben in Deutschland stationiert hat ist nicht unbedingt schön^^

Die Religionen sollten egal sein. Denn im Endeffekt sind sie alle gleich es werden Gott/Götter angebetet und nach bestimmten Regeln wird gelebt. Fertig für mich kein Unterschied^^


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Pädophile ist auch nur so etwas wie Homosexualität, aber es ist im Gegensatz zu letzterem wirklich schädlich für andere.



Echt jetzt?
Pädophile sind also grundsätzlich homosexuell und wenn man Homosexualität abschafft, hat mal auch keine Pädophilen mehr?


----------



## Sparanus (5. Februar 2016)

RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Stimmt es gibt keine Lord Residance Army,Ku-Klux Klan,Gods Army und etc.


Die sind aber auch nur das Problem der christlichen Welt, es gibt aber keine christlichen Fundamentalisten die extra nach Saudi Arabien etc reisen um dort Anschläge zu verüben.


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die sind aber auch nur das Problem der christlichen Welt, es gibt aber keine christlichen Fundamentalisten die extra nach Saudi Arabien etc reisen um dort Anschläge zu verüben.



Warum sollten sie?
Für christliche Fundamentalisten gibt es auch hie eine Menge zu tun.
Abtreibungskliniken in die Luft sprengen. Irgendwelchen Unsinn verbreiten, Hass schüren.


----------



## RogerJenkins (5. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die sind aber auch nur das Problem der christlichen Welt, es gibt aber keine christlichen Fundamentalisten die extra nach Saudi Arabien etc reisen um dort Anschläge zu verüben.



Die Lord Residance Army ist in Sudan und im Kongo?
Wäre mir neu das das Christlich orientierte Länder wären.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Novo du vergleichst Triebtäter mit Terroristen?
> Pädophile ist auch nur so etwas wie Homosexualität, aber es ist im Gegensatz zu letzterem wirklich schädlich für andere.
> Also keine Spur von Ideologischen Handeln.


Ähm wtf?
Ich habe Vergewaltiger und Terroristen als Beispiel genommen.
Und ich redete nicht von Pädophilie, also der sexuellen Neigung, sondern von der Ausführung dieser Neigung. 

Versuch gar nicht erst, mir die Worte in so einer billigen Form im Mund umzudrehen, mein lieber.


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2016)

RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Die Lord Residance Army ist in Sudan und im Kongo?
> Wäre mir neu das das Christlich orientierte Länder wären.



Natürlich ist der Kongo christlich. es gibt dort nur 10% Islamischen Glaubens. 50% sind Katholiken, ein Viertel sind Protestanten.


----------



## RogerJenkins (5. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich ist der Kongo christlich. es gibt dort nur 10% Islamischen Glaubens. 50% sind Katholiken, ein Viertel sind Protestanten.



Du hast aber noch den Sudan vergessen


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2016)

Und was hat der Sudan mit dem Kongo zu tun?


----------



## RogerJenkins (5. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was hat der Sudan mit dem Kongo zu tun?



Weil die LRA auch im Sudan unterwegs ist.


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2016)

Ja, die interessieren sich nicht für Grenzen, die irgendwelche europäischen Kolonialisten mal vor vielen Jahren gezogen haben. Ist nichts Neues.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann Bild nicht sehen.
> Ich glaube ja inzwischen, dass Bild ein Mythos ist wie der Yeti.
> Gibt es noch andere reißerische Überschriften außerhalb der Springer Welt?



Weil nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf.

Anstatt sich über den Inhalt aufzuregen, wird sich über die Überschrift aufgeregt.

Scheinbar haben hier manche nach Sylvester noch immer nicht die Einschläge gehört. 

Hast du keine weiblichen Freunde, Bekannten und Familienangehörige?



Threshold schrieb:


> Die meisten Brasilianer sind Nachfahren ehemaliger Sklaven.
> Aber was hat das jetzt mit PEgida oder der AfD zu tun?



Das musst du den User RogerJenkins fragen. Der hat Brasilien hier zum Thema gemacht.

Keine Ahnung, was er damit bezwecken will.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Das habe ich vergessen, hinzuzufügen.
> 
> Der Qur'an war die "Anleitung" für den Krieg zu Mohammeds Zeiten. Da Mohammed schon seit ein paar Jahren nicht mehr lebt  und es keinen Krieg mehr gegen den Islam gibt, ist der Qur'an nicht mehr relevant.



Haha, das unverfälschte Wort Gottes, dem absolut Folge zu leisten ist, ist also nicht mehr relevant?

Gut zu wissen, das wir hier solche Islamexperte haben 

Also unterhaltsam ist das allemal.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Der Begriff "Anschläge" ist für mich auch wieder dehnbar. Meinst du Anschläge, wie die WTC-Geschichte oder Anschläge, wie Autobomben?
> 
> Und da muss man auch wieder differenzieren, von wem dieser Anschlag ausgeht.
> Du kannst ja auch nicht sagen: "Jährlich werden 100 Kinder missbraucht!" Wenn diese 100 Missbräuche von einer Person begangen wurden.
> ...



Ja ich weiß was du meinst. Du verharmlost und relativierst aufs übelste. 

Auch hier gilt, es kann halt nicht sein, was nicht sein darf, oder? Vergleiche mal die Todesopfer von islamischen Anschlägen mit den von anderen religiösen Anschlägen.



RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Stimmt es gibt keine Lord Residance Army,Ku-Klux Klan,Gods Army und etc.



Wenn du mir den Teil meines Beitrages zeigst wo ich a) überhaupt eine dieser Organisationen erwähnt habe und b) deren Existenz geleugnet habe, dann können wir gerne weiterreden.

Ansonsten empfehle ich, dass man den Beitrag erst liest, dann versteht und dann erst darauf antwortet.

Und um deine Frage zu beantworten. Bitte vergleiche mal die Todesopfer dieser Gruppe mit den Todesopfern islamischer Anschläge.



Grozz schrieb:


> Also ich finde das amerikanische Militär schon als Bedrohung. Man siehe Drohnenbasis Ramstein. Welche in Deutschland ist. Von dort aus gehen täglich 100e Drohnenangriffe aus und da die da getötet werden auch menschen sind sehe ich das als Bedrohung an.
> Auch das die USA Atombomben in Deutschland stationiert hat ist nicht unbedingt schön^^



Du missverstehst mich da. Klar, ich finde die Drohnenpolitik und die Atombomben in Deutschland auch absolut verwerflich und kritikwürdig.

Aber ist das eine Bedrohung für mich? Ich denke nicht.



Grozz schrieb:


> Die Religionen sollten egal sein. Denn im Endeffekt sind sie alle gleich es werden Gott/Götter angebetet und nach bestimmten Regeln wird gelebt. Fertig für mich kein Unterschied^^



Verbrenn mal eine Bibel im Vatikan, verbrenn mal ein Tanach/Talmud in Jerusalem und verbrenn mal einen Koran in Riad/Teheran.

Danach bitte die Erlebnisse schildern, ob es immer noch keine Unterschiede gibt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Warum sollten sie?
> Für christliche Fundamentalisten gibt es auch hie eine Menge zu tun.
> Abtreibungskliniken in die Luft sprengen. Irgendwelchen Unsinn verbreiten, Hass schüren.



Und das ganze machen sie in demselben Umfang wie islamische Terroristen?



RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Die Lord Residance Army ist in Sudan und im Kongo?
> Wäre mir neu das das Christlich orientierte Länder wären.



Ach wäre dir das?

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Demokratische_Republik_Kongo#Religionen
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Republik_Kongo#Religionen


----------



## RogerJenkins (5. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf.
> 
> Anstatt sich über den Inhalt aufzuregen, wird sich über die Überschrift aufgeregt.
> 
> ...



Ihr vegesst irgendwie alle das ich noch Sudan dazu geschrieben habe.

Was ist denn im Oktoberfest wo über 200 Frauen vergewaltigt,begrabscht und etc. werden?
Existieren diese Fälle etwa nicht?


----------



## Grozz (5. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf.
> 
> Anstatt sich über den Inhalt aufzuregen, wird sich über die Überschrift aufgeregt.
> 
> ...



Auch du verstehst mich da nicht
Ich meine wenn jeder nur denkt nur weil er nicht vergewaltigt wird oder bombadiert wird ist ihm das egal wäre ist es kacke. 
ich seh das ganze so das jeder auf der Welt mein Bruder/Schwester ist im weitesten Sinne. Nachkommen von Adam. sozusagen.
Allgemein find ich krieg behindert und hat für mich keinen logischen Sinn ausser Kapital und irgendwas wollen^^


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Februar 2016)

RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Ihr vegesst irgendwie alle das ich noch Sudan dazu geschrieben habe.



Statt den eigenen Fehler einzugestehen… 



RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Was ist denn im Oktoberfest wo über 200 Frauen vergewaltigt,begrabscht und etc. werden?
> Existieren diese Fälle etwa nicht?



Ach Gott, dieses Märchen wird immer noch geglaubt?

Die Übergriffe in Köln und falsche Zahlen von der Wiesn

Fazit: 

Wiesn 5,9 Mio Besucher und 20 Anzeigen wegen Sexualdelikten
Köln 1000 Nordafrikaner und über 200 Anzeigen wegen Sexualdelikten

Existieren diese Fälle etwa nicht?


----------



## RogerJenkins (5. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Statt den eigenen Fehler einzugestehen…
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Doch im Kongo habe ich ein Fehler gemacht das stimmt.

Ich finds aber interessant wie du sagst das wäre ein Märchen, es wäre eine Lüge aber wenn wir mit Quellen kommen wären die Falsch aber deine richtig? 
Interessant ich sehe hier kein Ziel in dieser Unterhaltung und gebe sie auf weißt du auch wieso? Du willst nicht eingestehen das du keine ahnung hast.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Februar 2016)

RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Doch im Kongo habe ich ein Fehler gemacht das stimmt.



Ok. Das ist doch mal ein Anfang.



RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Ich finds aber interessant wie du sagst das wäre ein Märchen, es wäre eine Lüge aber wenn wir mit Quellen kommen wären die Falsch aber deine richtig?



Da du bisher keine Quellen geliefert hast, ich aber in den meisten meiner Beiträge Quellen liefere, solltest du dich an der Stelle nicht so weit aus dem Fenster lehnen.



RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Interessant ich sehe hier kein Ziel in dieser Unterhaltung und gebe sie auf weißt du auch wieso? Du willst nicht eingestehen das du keine ahnung hast.



Wovon habe ich den keine Ahnung?

Du hast bisher mehrere Beiträge gebracht, die ich (mit Quellenbeweis) als offensichtlich falsch entlarvt habe.

Das einzige, was hier offensichtlich wird, ist dass du keine Argumente hast.

Deshalb ist dein letzter (verzweifelter) Versuch ein argumentum ad hominem.

Ziemlich leicht zu durchschauen und nicht der erste, der das probiert. Entlockt mir nur ein müdes Lächeln.


----------



## RogerJenkins (5. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ok. Das ist doch mal ein Anfang.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sexuelle_Übergriffe_in_der_Silvesternacht_2015/16 "vornehmlich nordafrikanisch/arabischen" Raum. "Vornehmlich" du sagst 1000 Nordafrikaner, benutzt die Bild Zeitung als Quelle, gehst garnicht auf die LRA im Sudan ein die dort schon seit mehreren Jahren Muslime abschlachtet.
Auf die Priester gehst du nicht ein und auf Fritzl z.B auch nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (5. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ähm wtf?
> Ich habe Vergewaltiger und Terroristen als Beispiel genommen.
> Und ich redete nicht von Pädophilie, also der sexuellen Neigung, sondern von der Ausführung dieser Neigung.
> 
> Versuch gar nicht erst, mir die Worte in so einer billigen Form im Mund umzudrehen, mein lieber.



Wo versucht ein Vergewaltiger für eine Ideologie uu handeln, worauf beruft er sich bei seinem handeln? 
Das ist nicht vergleichbar.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Februar 2016)

RogerJenkins schrieb:


> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Sexuelle_Übergriffe_in_der_Silvesternacht_2015/16 "vornehmlich nordafrikanisch/arabischen" Raum. "Vornehmlich" du sagst 1000 Nordafrikaner,



Und was heißt vornehmlich?

Duden | vor­nehm­lich | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme

Insbesondere bzw. vor allem. Woher sollen die sonst kommen? Waren das alles Deutsche? Ich kann mich nicht an die Berichterstattung in diese Richtung erinnern.



RogerJenkins schrieb:


> benutzt die Bild Zeitung als Quelle,



Entweder du zeigst mir mit Quellen an, dass die Bild da falsch gearbeitet hast oder du erklärst mir (mit Quellenbeweis) warum die Bild nicht als Quelle dienen soll. 

Andernfalls ist das ein weiterer Beweis deiner Argumenationslosigkeit.



RogerJenkins schrieb:


> gehst garnicht auf die LRA im Sudan ein die dort schon seit mehreren Jahren Muslime abschlachtet.



Entfernung Hamburg-Sudan – Luftlinie 4.800 KM

Entfernung Hamburg-Paris – Luftlinie  744 KM

Was interessiert mich ein afrikanisches Land? Ich bin hier in Europa bedroht. 

Außerdem bricht die LRA ständig das 5. Gebot. Das sind keine Christen.



RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Auf die Priester gehst du nicht ein



Wo hast du was von Priestern geschrieben?

Wie soll ich auf etwas eingehen, was du nicht schreibst?



RogerJenkins schrieb:


> und auf Fritzl z.B auch nicht.



Dito. Wo hast du bisher von Frizl geschrieben? Wie soll ich auf Sachen eingehen, die du bisher gar nicht genannt hast.

Und btw. was hat Fritzl mit dem Thema zu tun? Hast du überhaupt einen roten Faden bzw. eine Struktur in deiner Argumentationskette?

Erst kommst du mit dem zweiten Weltkrieg und den Alliierten, dann mit Brasilien und dann mit Fritzl. Wo ist da der Zusammenhang?


----------



## RogerJenkins (5. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Außerdem bricht die LRA ständig das 5. Gebot. Das sind keine Christen.


"Sure 5, Vers 32 

Wenn jemand einen Menschen tötet, so ist es, als hätte er die ganze Menschheit getötet; und wenn jemand einem Menschen das Leben erhält, so ist es, als hätte er der ganzen Menschheit das Leben erhalten."

Was macht der IS gerade und andere Terror organisationen?
Genau Menschen töten also sind das deiner Logik nach keine Muslims?


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf.



Kriminalität darf nicht sein?
Vollkommen richtig.
Trotzdem gibt es sie.
Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie viele Frauen in der Bundeswehr von Deutschen pro Jahr vergewaltigt oder sexuell genötigt werden.
Einzelfälle?
Methode?
Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Verminaard (5. Februar 2016)

Um was gehts hier eigentlich jetzt genau?
Irgendwie ist alles durcheinander.
Und was hat Fritzl mit all dem zu tun?
Oder Frauen bei der Bundeswehr?


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Februar 2016)

RogerJenkins schrieb:


> "Sure 5, Vers 32
> 
> Wenn jemand einen Menschen tötet, so ist es, als hätte er die ganze Menschheit getötet; und wenn jemand einem Menschen das Leben erhält, so ist es, als hätte er der ganzen Menschheit das Leben erhalten."
> 
> ...



Und was steht im Schwervers?

Sure 9, Vers 5.

Tötet die Ungläubigen wo immer ihr sie trefft.

Hmm jetzt haben wir aber ein Problem. Zwei Suren, die sich widersprechen. Was machen wir da?

Das hat der Prophet auch bedacht. Wenn sich zwei Suren widersprechen, dann soll die chronologisch jüngere gelten.

Jetzt dürfen alle mal raten, welche Sure jünger ist.

Sure 5 oder Sure 9. 

Man unterscheidet die Suren Mohammeds grob in die „mekkanischen“ und „medinischen“ Suren, je danach, wo er gerade gewirkt hat (Mekka oder Medina). Dabei fällt deutlich auf, dass die späteren, medinischen Suren deutlich gewalttätiger sind.

Was das jetzt für den Koran bedeute, darf sich ein jeder selbst ausmalen.

Im Endeffekt lebt der IS einfach nur wie ihr Prophet und wie es im Koran steht. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Kriminalität darf nicht sein?
> Vollkommen richtig.
> Trotzdem gibt es sie.
> Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie viele Frauen in der Bundeswehr von Deutschen pro Jahr vergewaltigt oder sexuell genötigt werden.
> ...



Richtig Kriminalität darf nicht sein. Aber warum importieren wir uns dann hunderttausende Männer mit einem mittelalterlichen Frauenbild?

Wollen wir uns an dem Beispiel Schwedens orientieren, dass unter alle Industriestaaten die höchste Quote an Vergewaltigungen hat.

Man kann ja mal (Schwedisch vorausgesetzt) mit Schweden darüber unterhalten. Die Ergebnisse sind (wenn man sich die Demografie und die Einwanderung in Schweden anschaut) wenig überraschend.


----------



## RogerJenkins (5. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sure 9, Vers 5.
> 
> Tötet die Ungläubigen wo immer ihr sie trefft.


Du widersprichst dir selber merkst du es? Es heißt tötet die ungläubigen die IS tötet aber alles im Nah-Osten auch Muslime


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Oder Frauen bei der Bundeswehr?



Es geht darum, dass Verbrechen geschehen. Das hat nichts mit Flüchtlingen oder Deutschen zu tun.
Es geht um Macht. Der Mann will Macht über eine Frau haben.



RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Du widersprichst dir selber merkst du es? Es heißt tötet die ungläubigen die IS tötet aber alles im Nah-Osten auch Muslime



Für den IS Typen sind ja alle anderen Muslime Ungläubige.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Februar 2016)

RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Du widersprichst dir selber merkst du es? Es heißt tötet die ungläubigen die IS tötet aber alles im Nah-Osten auch Muslime



Ach wenn der Vorwurf der Gewalttätigkeit des Islams nicht mehr geleugnet werden kann, dann schwenken wir um?

Ich kann dir deinen Einwurf beantworten. In den Augen des IS sind das Ungläubige. Und der Abfall vom Glauben (Apostasie) wird nach Überlieferung (Hadith) des Propheten mit dem Tode bestraft.

Der hat nämlich auch Muslime getötet, die seiner Meinung nach vom Glauben abgefallen sind. Auch hier, alles im Einklang mit dem Islam.

Weitere Versuche, den Islam friedlich darzustellen?



Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass Verbrechen geschehen. Das hat nichts mit Flüchtlingen oder Deutschen zu tun.
> Es geht um Macht. Der Mann will Macht über eine Frau haben.



Wenn eine Gruppe aber wegen ihrem kulturellem Hintergrund Frauen von vornherein als weniger Wert betrachtet, dann ist da schon ein Qualitätsunterschied erkennbar.


----------



## RogerJenkins (5. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach wenn der Vorwurf der Gewalttätigkeit des Islams nicht mehr geleugnet werden kann, dann schwenken wir um?
> 
> Ich kann dir deinen Einwurf beantworten. In den Augen des IS sind das Ungläubige. Und für Abfall vom Glauben (Apostasie) wird nach Überlieferung des Propheten mit dem Tode bestraft.
> 
> ...



Ohne Quelle kein Beweis.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Februar 2016)

RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Ohne Quelle kein Beweis.



Kannst du hier nachlesen:

Frank Griffel: Apostasie und Toleranz Im Islam. Brill, 2000. S. 51-66
al-Muwaṭṭaʾ, Kitāb al-Aqḍiya, Kapitel 18. Band 2, S. 736 (Hrsg. Muḥammad Fuʾād ʿAbd al-Bāqī. Kairo, o. J.; Ignaz Goldziher: Muhammedanische Studien, Band 2, S. 215–217)

Weitere Fragen?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (5. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Haha, das unverfälschte Wort Gottes, dem absolut Folge zu leisten ist, ist also nicht mehr relevant?
> 
> Gut zu wissen, das wir hier solche Islamexperte haben


Theologisch betrachtet, ist der Qur'an relevant.
Realistisch betrachtet nicht. Er ist 1300 Jahre alt und sollte Mohammeds Anhängern vorgeben, wie sie in diesem Krieg zu leben haben. Einem Krieg, der schon lange zu Ende ist.
Oder sollen die Nazis auch weiter die Gaskammern betreiben, obwohl diese Zeit vorbei ist? 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ja ich weiß was du meinst. Du verharmlost und relativierst aufs übelste.


Dann weißt du wohl doch nicht, was ich meine.
Zitier mal bitte die Stelle, wo ich verharmlose.


Lasst uns dann mal bitte zurück zum Hauptthema kommen:

PEGIDA:
Patriotische Europäer gegen die Islamisierung des Abendlandes

Laut diesem Herren kann man bei der PEGIDA gegen Ausländer demonstrieren: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDkB09hxG2w#t=1m10s

Ein weiterer interessanter Punkt:

Laut https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDkB09hxG2w#t=3m56s demonstriert man nicht wegen Ängste.
Bei https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDkB09hxG2w#t=4m04s hat man aber hörbar *ANGST* vor Krankheiten. 
Und die Dame, die vorher durch den "Nicht-Angsthasen" unterbrochen wird, erzählt dann plötzlich, dass sie Angst davor hat, kein Weihnachten mehr feiern zu können und dass die Deutschen in der Minderheit sind.
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=DDkB09hxG2w#t=5m15s Genau, die Akademiker sollen in dem Land bleiben, wo sie gebraucht werden, denn dort werden sie nämlich nicht gebraucht - aufgrund von hoher Arbeitslosigkeit und Krieg. 

Man sieht also, dass die PEGIDA-Anhänger selbst nicht wissen, gegen was oder wen sie eigentlich demonstrieren.
Vielleicht kann mich ja einer von euch aufklären.
Aus der PEGIDA-Hymne werde ich nämlich auch nicht schlau. Da wird mir persönlich zu viel gesummt.   

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=lTDtu1pH8_8#t=2m23s Ich folge lieber der MogediVedA


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn eine Gruppe aber wegen ihrem kulturellem Hintergrund Frauen von vornherein als weniger Wert betrachtet, dann ist da schon ein Qualitätsunterschied erkennbar.



Das ist aber wiederum Gruippendenken. Das funktioniert bei Neo Nazis und alle anderen Gruppen super.
Guck dir z.B. ein Mensch an. Es brennt. Er handelt rational und löst das Problem.
Eine Gruppe Menschen in der gleichen Situation. Was passiert? Sie rennen kreuz und quer, kein rationales Handeln, es kann sogar sein, dass ein Mensch durch die Gruppe ums Leben kommt und nicht durch das Feuer.
Gruppenverhalten ist Objekt vieler Forschungen, das hat mit Flüchtlingen erst mal nichts zu tun und auch nicht deren Herkunft.


----------



## RogerJenkins (5. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kannst du hier nachlesen:
> 
> Frank Griffel: Apostasie und Toleranz Im Islam. Brill, 2000. S. 51-66
> al-Muwaṭṭaʾ, Kitāb al-Aqḍiya, Kapitel 18. Band 2, S. 736 (Hrsg. Muḥammad Fuʾād ʿAbd al-Bāqī. Kairo, o. J.; Ignaz Goldziher: Muhammedanische Studien, Band 2, S. 215–217)
> ...


Ich will einen Link einen richtige und solang dieser Mann kein Muslim ist kann ich diese Quelle nicht ernst nehmen.


----------



## Woohoo (5. Februar 2016)

RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Ich will einen Link einen richtige und solang dieser Mann kein Muslim ist kann ich diese Quelle nicht ernst nehmen.




Wenn du unbedingt einen Link willst oder besser ein Youtube Video dann schau dir doch einen der vielen Vorträge von Abdel Samad an. Der ist sogar Muslim. 

Da wird genau darauf eingegangen:



> Das hat der Prophet auch bedacht. Wenn sich zwei Suren widersprechen, dann soll die chronologisch jüngere gelten.
> Jetzt dürfen alle mal raten, welche Sure jünger ist.
> Sure 5 oder Sure 9.
> Man unterscheidet die Suren Mohammeds grob in die „mekkanischen“ und  „medinischen“ Suren, je danach, wo er gerade gewirkt hat (Mekka oder  Medina). Dabei fällt deutlich auf, dass die späteren, medinischen Suren  deutlich gewalttätiger sind.


Das ist korrekt.
Und nachdem eine Armee aufgebaut wurde war Schluss mit lustig und friedlicher Überzeugungsarbeit in Mekka.


----------



## RogerJenkins (5. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Wenn du unbedingt einen Link willst oder besser ein Youtube Video dann schau dir doch einen der vielen Vorträge von Abdel Samad an. Der ist sogar Muslim.
> 
> Da wird genau darauf eingegangen:



Er ist darauf eingegangen, er muss es nachweisen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Theologisch betrachtet, ist der Qur'an relevant.
> Realistisch betrachtet nicht.



Klar, was wissen die Muslime schon über ihre Religion und über ihre heilige Schrift.

Das verspricht mal wieder einer der unterhaltsamen Beiträge zu werden. 



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Er ist 1300 Jahre alt und sollte Mohammeds Anhängern vorgeben, wie sie in diesem Krieg zu leben haben. Einem Krieg, der schon lange zu Ende ist.



Es gibt das Haus des Islams (alle Gebiete in denen der Islam bereits verbreitet ist) und das Haus des Krieges (alle übrigen).

Es gibt solange keinen Frieden, bis nicht alles unter der Herrschaft Allahs ist. Und genau so leben der IS den Islam.

Wie Mohammed es getan hat. Du kannst einfach nicht behaupten, sie würden anders leben, als ihr Prophet. Sie machen es 1 zu 1 wie er. Und damit sind sie im Einklang mit dem Islam

Es sein denn, du willst behaupten, dass wenn man lebt wie der eigenen Prophet, dass man dann nicht im Einklang mit seiner Religion lebt.

Wenn das deine Meinung ist, dann wäre ich gerne dabei, wenn du einem Muslim das erklärt 



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Oder sollen die Nazis auch weiter die Gaskammern betreiben, obwohl diese Zeit vorbei ist?



Sollen nicht. Aber wenn sie könnten, würden sie es bestimmt tun. Und deshalb ist es wichtig, dass man totalitären Gewaltideologien keine Macht gibt bzw. sich ihnen entgegenstellt. Appeasement hat unseren Kontinent schon einmal ins Verderben gestürzt. Nie wieder Appeasment gegenüber totalitären Gewaltideologien.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Zitier mal bitte die Stelle, wo ich verharmlose.



Wenn du Anschläge, bei denen bisher tausende Menschen starben, aufgrund einer Gewaltideologie, mit Vergewaltigung von Kindern gleichsetzt.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Lasst uns dann mal bitte zurück zum Hauptthema kommen:
> 
> PEGIDA:
> Patriotische Europäer gegen die Islamisierung des Abendlandes
> ...



Weil man ja bei den übrigen Demos/Parteien/Gruppierungen nie Widersprüche finden würde 

Wenn du verschiedene Menschen hast, hast du auch verschiedene Ansichten. Sollte einem bekannt sein.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist aber wiederum Gruippendenken. Das funktioniert bei Neo Nazis und alle anderen Gruppen super.
> Guck dir z.B. ein Mensch an. Es brennt. Er handelt rational und löst das Problem.
> Eine Gruppe Menschen in der gleichen Situation. Was passiert? Sie rennen kreuz und quer, kein rationales Handeln, es kann sogar sein, dass ein Mensch durch die Gruppe ums Leben kommt und nicht durch das Feuer.
> Gruppenverhalten ist Objekt vieler Forschungen, das hat mit Flüchtlingen erst mal nichts zu tun und auch nicht deren Herkunft.



Wenn eine Gruppe überproportional oft negativ auffällt, dann erwarte ich von meiner Regierung Schutz vor dieser Gruppe.



RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Ich will einen Link einen richtige und solang dieser Mann kein Muslim ist kann ich diese Quelle nicht ernst nehmen.



Ich habe dir Quellen genannt. Wenn du zu bequem bist, diese zur Rate zu ziehen, ist das dein Problem. Dass man die entsprechenden Bücher nennt, wo man das nachlesen kann, ist bei Quellenangabe gang und gäbe. Aber du hast vermutlich noch nie wissenschaftliche Arbeiten verfasst.

Und ob der Mann Muslim ist oder nicht, ist für die Arbeit unerheblich. Wichtig ist nur, dass er nach wissenschaftlichen Grundsätzen gearbeitet hat.

Oder dürfen nur Anhänger einer Ideologie über diese schreiben? 

Muss ich Kommunisten befragen, wenn ich etwas über den Kommunismus wissen will?

Muss ich Nazis befragen, wenn ich etwas über den Nationalsozialismus wissen will?

Muss ich Kapitalisten befragen, wenn ich etwas über den Kapitalismus wissen will?

Weil meine Geschichtslehrerin war nichts von alledem, trotzdem hat sie uns darüber berichtet im Unterricht. Kann ich sie jetzt nicht ernstnehmen?


----------



## Verminaard (5. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht um Macht. Der Mann will Macht über eine Frau haben.



Noe ich mag meine Frau so wie sie ist, da will ich keine Macht ueber sie haben 

Ich versteh schon was du meinst.
Natuerlich werden Verbrechen von allen moeglichen Menschen veruebt. Pauschalisieren ist da eh fehl am Platz.
Aber du hast hier was mit Macht und Frauen geschrieben, interessant.

Da sollte man sich mal anschauen wie die Kulturkreise, wo die meisten Fluechtlinge herkommen, denn so mit Frauen umgehen.
Die legen ja ihr Verhalten an der deutschen Grenze nicht ab. Das ist beigebracht, anerzogen und gelebt.
Wenn die jetzt von Null auf Gleich auf die deutsche/westliche Lebensweise stossen, mit ihrem eingebleuten Mann > Frau, evtl noch Moslem > Rest kann sich doch jeder der halbwegs bis 10 zaehlen kann, ausmalen was passieren kann und wahrscheinlich in einigen Faellen auch wird.

Hier zu Relativieren ist genauso verkehrt. Aussagen wie: ja aber die Deutschen verueben doch auch Straftaten helfen hier auch nicht weiter.
Abgesehen davon, muss man selbst bei "den Deutschen" bisschen differenzieren.
Deutscher mit Migrationshintergrund der zwar in Deutschland geboren ist und in Deutschland aufwaechst, wo aber das ganze Umfeld eine ganz andere Kultur lebt, dem noch eine patriarische Lebensweise beigebracht und vorgelebt wird, hat halt nix mit einem aufgeklaerten Ottonormaldeutschen zu tun.


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, muss man selbst bei "den Deutschen" bisschen differenzieren.
> Deutscher mit Migrationshintergrund der zwar in Deutschland geboren ist und in Deutschland aufwaechst, wo aber das ganze Umfeld eine ganz andere Kultur lebt, dem noch eine patriarische Lebensweise beigebracht und vorgelebt wird, hat halt nix mit einem aufgeklaerten Ottonormaldeutschen zu tun.



Genauso sieht es leider aus. Was mir meine Schwester erzählt, was die entsprechenden Jungs (3. Generation in Deutschland, hier geboren und aufgewachsen) an Ansichten zum Thema Männer/Frauen haben, ist erschreckend.


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn eine Gruppe überproportional oft negativ auffällt, dann erwarte ich von meiner Regierung Schutz vor dieser Gruppe.



Ich auch.
Wenn ich mit meinem Sohn zum HSV fahre, will ich auch nicht von irgendwelchen Hooligans belästigt werden.
Ich erwarte, dass die Polizei eingreift, bevor was passiert. Diese Erfahrung, zu entscheiden, was sein könnte, erwarte ich von der Polizei.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Noe ich mag meine Frau so wie sie ist, da will ich keine Macht ueber sie haben
> 
> Ich versteh schon was du meinst.
> Natuerlich werden Verbrechen von allen moeglichen Menschen veruebt. Pauschalisieren ist da eh fehl am Platz.
> Aber du hast hier was mit Macht und Frauen geschrieben, interessant.



Wieso interessant?
Wenn Frauen vergewaltigt werden, hat das weniger mit Sex zu tun, Sex kannst du überall wesentlich ungefährlicher haben.
Es geht immer um Macht. Macht auf andere ausüben ist nun mal ein Faktor, dem sich der Mensch nicht entziehen kann.
Der Chef übt Macht über seine Angestellten aus.
Der Offizier übt Macht über seine Untergebenen aus.
Die Eltern üben Macht über ihre Kinder aus.
Ob du das mit sexueller Gewalt, psychologischer Gewalt, sozialer Gewalt oder sonst wie machst, ist da erst mal zweitrangig.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Da sollte man sich mal anschauen wie die Kulturkreise, wo die meisten Fluechtlinge herkommen, denn so mit Frauen umgehen.
> Die legen ja ihr Verhalten an der deutschen Grenze nicht ab. Das ist beigebracht, anerzogen und gelebt.
> Wenn die jetzt von Null auf Gleich auf die deutsche/westliche Lebensweise stossen, mit ihrem eingebleuten Mann > Frau, evtl noch Moslem > Rest kann sich doch jeder der halbwegs bis 10 zaehlen kann, ausmalen was passieren kann und wahrscheinlich in einigen Faellen auch wird.



Ja. Patriarchische Gesellschaften sind nun mal so strukturiert, dass die Frau weniger Wert ist als ein Mann.
Das ist aber eher ein gesellschaftliches Problem, das war in Deutschland früher ja nicht anders.
Schließlich hat es eine Ewigkeit gedauert, bis sexuelle Gewalt in der Eher strafbar wurde.
Gesellschaften müssen sich weiter entwickeln. 
Das hat mit Religion nichts zu tun.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Hier zu Relativieren ist genauso verkehrt. Aussagen wie: ja aber die Deutschen verueben doch auch Straftaten helfen hier auch nicht weiter.



Nein. Aber es geht darum, dass überall Straftaten begangen werden. So ist der Mensch nun mal.
Das kannst du nicht an Staatsgrenzen festmachen oder daran, woran einer glaubt.
Atheisten begehen sicher genauso viele Straftaten wie Religionsanhänger, nur begehen Atheisten keine keine Morden, indem sie sich Sprengstoffgürtel umschnallen, in eine Menschenmenge rennen und "Darwin ist groß" brüllen, während sie sich in die Luft sprengen.
Ich hab noch keinen Atheisten gesehen, der eine Abtreibungsklinik gesprengt hat.
Ebenso wenig kenne ich Atheisten, die im Namen Darwins umherrennen und ihre Thesen verteilen.
Atheisten sind in der Regel Anhänger der Falsifizierung. 
Also, ich persönlich zähle mich jedenfalls dazu und genauso habe ich meine Kinder erzogen.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Abgesehen davon, muss man selbst bei "den Deutschen" bisschen differenzieren.
> Deutscher mit Migrationshintergrund der zwar in Deutschland geboren ist und in Deutschland aufwaechst, wo aber das ganze Umfeld eine ganz andere Kultur lebt, dem noch eine patriarische Lebensweise beigebracht und vorgelebt wird, hat halt nix mit einem aufgeklaerten Ottonormaldeutschen zu tun.



Deutsch ist jemand, der einen Deutschen Pass hat und sich mit dem Grundgesetz auseinander gesetzt hat.
Die Vorfahrten meines Vaters stammen aus Bessarabien, also einen Teil der heutigen Ukraine, wenn ich nicht irre, am Schwarzen Meer.
Bin ich deswegen jetzt nur halber Deutscher? 
Bin ich also ein Deutscher mit Migrationshintergrund? Keine Ahnung. Hab noch nie darüber nachgedacht, weils mir auch immer gleichgültig war, wo irgendwann mal irgendwelche Vorfahren her gekommen sind.


----------



## Woohoo (5. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja.Patriarchische Gesellschaften sind nun mal so strukturiert, dass die Frau weniger Wert ist als ein Mann.
> Das ist aber eher ein gesellschaftliches Problem, das war in Deutschland früher ja nicht anders.
> Schließlich hat es eine Ewigkeit gedauert, bis sexuelle Gewalt in der Eher strafbar wurde.
> Gesellschaften müssen sich weiter entwickeln.
> Das hat mit Religion nichts zu tun.



Religion ist doch Gesellschaft und fördert patriarchische Gesellschafte*n *


----------



## RogerJenkins (5. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Klar, was wissen die Muslime schon über ihre Religion und über ihre heilige Schrift.
> 
> Das verspricht mal wieder einer der unterhaltsamen Beiträge zu werden.
> 
> ...



War klar das das nur heiße Luft ist. 
Wie gesagt ich bin raus, übrigens ich habe als Albanischer Muslim mit 15 Jahren bis jetzt(Und habe es auch nicht vor) einen getötet, eine Frau vergewaltigt oder ähnliches.


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Religionen ist doch Gesellschaft und fördert patriarchische Gesellschafte*n *



Nein. Nicht zwangsläufig.
Religion ist eine private Sache, sie sollte eich nicht in staatlicher Ordnung wieder finden.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Genauso sieht es leider aus. Was mir meine Schwester erzählt, was die entsprechenden Jungs (3. Generation in Deutschland, hier geboren und aufgewachsen) an Ansichten zum Thema Männer/Frauen haben, ist erschreckend.



Pauschalisierst du wieder?
Bei uns in der Firma arbeiten auch Leute, deren Großeltern nach Deutschland gekommen sind.
Sind die also genauso?


----------



## Kaaruzo (5. Februar 2016)

RogerJenkins schrieb:


> War klar das das nur heiße Luft ist.



Wenn man es nicht widerlegen kann, dann kommen halt wieder solche Aussagen wie "heiße Luft".



RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich bin raus, übrigens ich habe als Albanischer Muslim mit 15 Jahren bis jetzt(Und habe es auch nicht vor) einen getötet, eine Frau vergewaltigt oder ähnliches.



Dann würde ich mich an deiner Stelle mal fragen, was das für eine Religion ist, in der Ungläubige und Frauen weniger wert sind. Selbstreflexion.



Threshold schrieb:


> Nein. Nicht zwangsläufig.
> Religion ist eine private Sache, sie sollte eich nicht in staatlicher Ordnung wieder finden.



Wenn Religion zu einer Bedrohung wird, dann ist es nicht mehr Privatsache und der Staat muss sehr wohl eingreifen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Pauschalisierst du wieder?
> Bei uns in der Firma arbeiten auch Leute, deren Großeltern nach Deutschland gekommen sind.
> Sind die also genauso?



Dann verschließ weiter deine Augen. Ich jedenfalls will nicht, dass meiner Schwester (oder sonstigen weiblichen Verwandten und Bekannten von mir) sowas wiederfährt.

Unterhalte dich mit Polizisten oder Sicherheitskräften, die vor Ort Dienst haben.

Guck dir Schweden an (die höchste Vergewaltigungsrate aller Industristaaten), das ist unsere Zukunft. Ich möchte das nicht.

Hier wird ein riesiges Experiment mit unbekanntem Augang auf dem Rücken des Volkes ausgetragen, ohne dass das Volk je darüber abstimmen durfte, ob es das überhaupt will.

Und das nennt man dann Demokratie. Wenn die Schweiz aber ihre Bürger fragt, dann empört sich halb Europa, weil das Ergebniss nicht passt.


----------



## RogerJenkins (5. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mich an deiner Stelle mal fragen, was das für eine Religion ist, in der Ungläubige und Frauen weniger wert sind. Selbstreflexion.



Tut mir leid aber da von wo ich herkomme unzwar aus dem Kosovo, wird jede Frau gleich behandelt und niemand unterdrückt.
Aber an deiner Stelle würde ich eher hinterfragen wieso bei einem Christlich orientierten Staat Pädophile & Vergewaltiger etwa 3-5 Jahre Haft bekommen und in Ägypten die Todesstrafe.


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Guck dir Schweden an (die höchste Vergewaltigungsrate aller Industristaaten), das ist unsere Zukunft. Ich möchte das nicht.



Schau mal nach, wie Schweden Vergewaltigung definiert. Kein Wunder, dass sie hohe Zahlen haben.
In Frankreich sieht das schon wieder ganz anders aus.


----------



## Verminaard (5. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Vorfahrten meines Vaters stammen aus Bessarabien, also einen Teil  der heutigen Ukraine, wenn ich nicht irre, am Schwarzen Meer.
> Bin ich deswegen jetzt nur halber Deutscher?
> Bin ich also ein Deutscher mit Migrationshintergrund? Keine Ahnung. Hab  noch nie darüber nachgedacht, weils mir auch immer gleichgültig war, wo  irgendwann mal irgendwelche Vorfahren her gekommen sind.



Du hast dir die Frage doch schon selbst beantwortet:


Threshold schrieb:


> Deutsch ist jemand, der einen Deutschen Pass  hat und sich mit dem Grundgesetz auseinander gesetzt hat.


Wobei ich ergaenzen moechte: .... und sich an das Grundgesetz haelt ....




RogerJenkins schrieb:


> War klar das das nur heiße Luft ist.
> Wie gesagt ich bin raus, übrigens ich habe als Albanischer Muslim mit 15  Jahren bis jetzt(Und habe es auch nicht vor) einen getötet, eine Frau  vergewaltigt oder ähnliches.


Gehst du auch mal auf irgendetwas ein, oder tust du alles nur ab, mit was du nicht einverstanden bist.
Behauptungen aufstellen, keine Quellen angeben.
Quellen ablehnen, nur weil es kein Link ist.
Irgendwelche haltlosen Aussagen in Bezug auf Kentnisse Anderer abgeben.

Fuehrst du oefters Diskussionen auf diese Art und Weise, wenn dein Gegenueber deine Meinung nicht als richtig anerkennt?

P.S.  mir persoenlich ist es scheissegal wo du herkommst und an was du  glaubst. Auch ob du schwarz, gruen, gestreift, gesprenkelt bist. 
Der Umgang mit seiner Umwelt und Mitmenschen ist wichtig!



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hier wird ein riesiges Experiment mit unbekanntem Augang auf dem Rücken  des Volkes ausgetragen, ohne dass das Volk je darüber abstimmen durfte,  ob es das überhaupt will.
> 
> Und das nennt man dann Demokratie. Wenn die Schweiz aber ihre Bürger  fragt, dann empört sich halb Europa, weil das Ergebniss nicht  passt.



Es kann nicht sein was nicht sein darf!

Wer bitte bestimmt denn was gut und was schlecht ist?




RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber da von wo ich herkomme unzwar aus dem Kosovo, wird jede Frau gleich behandelt und niemand unterdrückt.
> Aber an deiner Stelle würde ich eher hinterfragen wieso bei einem Christlich orientierten Staat Pädophile & Vergewaltiger etwa 3-5 Jahre Haft bekommen und in Ägypten die Todesstrafe.



Jede Frau wird da gleich behandelt? Kann vieles Bedeuten. Gleich schlecht z.b.
Wenn du solche Sachen schon versuchst zu vergleichen, schau mal was alles in einem christlich orientierten Staat unter Vergewaltigung gilt und was in Aegypten.
Als mMn Extrembeispiel, welches auch schon genannt wurde, schau mal nach Schweden.
Anscheinend findest du die islamischen Staaten besser, wenn man deinen Aussagen so folgt. Frage: Was genau machst du dann in Deutschland?


----------



## RogerJenkins (5. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Anscheinend findest du die islamischen Staaten besser, wenn man deinen Aussagen so folgt. Frage: Was genau machst du dann in Deutschland?


Habe ich zwar nicht behauptet aber interpretier dir das was dir gefällt aber hauptsache anderen sowas vorwerfen sowas können Selbsternannte "Experten" so wie du am besten. 
Und hättest du im Geschichts Unterricht besser aufgepasst wüsstest du das die Staaten im Nah-Osten nur sind weil die USA sich auch überall einmischen musste und Deutschland mit dabei.


----------



## Verminaard (5. Februar 2016)

RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Habe ich zwar nicht behauptet aber interpretier dir das was dir gefällt aber hauptsache anderen sowas vorwerfen sowas können Selbsternannte "Experten" so wie du am besten.


Wie darf ich das jetzt auffassen? Ich habe nie in irgendeiner Weise oder Form behauptet das ich in irgendwas ein Experte bin.
Oder ist das eine Provokation, Beleidigung, oder was genau?



RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Und hättest du im Geschichts Unterricht besser aufgepasst wüsstest du das die Staaten im Nah-Osten nur sind weil die USA sich auch überall einmischen musste und Deutschland mit dabei.


Mit dieser Aussage kann ich leider auch nichts anfangen. ".. wuesstest du das die Staaten im Nah-Osten nur sind weil die USA sich auch ueberall einmischen musste..."
Ohne USA keine Nahoststaaten? 
Kein Angriff oder boesartike Kritk von mir: bitte lies dir nochmal durch was du schreibst. Ich mache auch wahrscheinlich jede Menge Form und Rechtschreibfehler. Ab und an vergesse ich auch Woerter.
Versuch das oft im Nachhinein zu verbessern.
Wenn, wie wahrscheinlich bei deiner Aussage, Woerter fehlen, ergibt das keinen Sinn.

Zurueck zu meinem Geschichtsunterricht. Als ich den erleben durfte, war die USA noch nicht ganz so aktiv im nahen Osten. Zumindest war der nahe Osten damals kaum ein Thema.

btw, sowas meinte ich u.A. mit Umgang mit Mitmenschen und Umwelt. Du bringst in zwei Saetzen gleich 2 agressive Sachen rein.
Muss bei einer Diskussion, auch wenn wir unterschiedliche Meinungen haben, nicht sein.


----------



## RogerJenkins (5. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Anscheinend findest du die islamischen Staaten besser, wenn man deinen Aussagen so folgt. Frage: Was genau machst du dann in Deutschland?



Deine Provokation hat ab da angefangen unzwar sich zu interpretieren was man will.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Februar 2016)

RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Habe ich zwar nicht behauptet aber interpretier dir das was dir gefällt aber hauptsache anderen sowas vorwerfen sowas können Selbsternannte "Experten" so wie du am besten.
> Und hättest du im Geschichts Unterricht besser aufgepasst wüsstest du das die Staaten im Nah-Osten nur sind weil die USA sich auch überall einmischen musste und Deutschland mit dabei.



Jaja und wenn es nicht die USA sind dann wären es die Türken, oder aber Chinesen, oder Russen, oder Iraner, oder Israel, oder kleine grüne Lebewesen vom Mars die die alleinige Schuld haben. 
Ist halt immer einfach die Gesamtschuld auf andere abzuwälzen als eigene Fehler eingestehen zu müssen, aber mach dir daraus nichts, das Problem kennt man hier auch.

Trotzdem, es wird immer einen geben der sich einmischt, sei es aus wirtschaftlichen Eigennutz, Profilierung, oder machtpolitischen Gebahren.
Denn USA und ihren Schosshunden alleine die Schuld für die Unfähigkeit der muslimischen Welt im nahen Osten in die Schuhe zu schieben in ihren Ländern keine friedlichen und vor allem sekularen Staaten aufbauen zu können ist in etwa so als wolle man dem Deutschen Reich die alleinige Kriegsschuld für denn ersten Weltkriegs zusprechen, es ist einfach nicht die Ganze Wahrheit.

Genauso haben die USA, und Anhängsel, halt nicht die alleinige Schuld daran das die Situation dort unten so ist wie sie ist.
Seit dem Zusammenbruch des osmanischen Reichs nach dem Ende des ersten Weltkriegs hat der nahe Osten diverse Möglichkeiten gehabt eine andere Entwicklung in die Wege zu leiten, aber man wollte es nicht, oder aber war halt unfähig es anders hinzubekommen...
Die USA haben mit ihrem einmischen den kriselnden Zustand da unten sicher noch verschlimmert, aber gekriselt hat es auch schon lange vor der Einmischung durch die USA (ich erwähne da nur mal Kurden / Türken, Kurden / Irak, Irak / Iran, Palistinenser / Israel und Türkei / Syrien als Beispiele) ...


----------



## RogerJenkins (5. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Jaja und wenn es nicht die USA sind dann wären es die Türken, oder aber Chinesen, oder Russen, oder Iraner, oder Israel, oder kleine grüne Lebewesen vom Mars die die alleinige Schuld haben.
> Ist halt immer einfach die Gesamtschuld auf andere abzuwälzen als eigene Fehler eingestehen zu müssen, aber mach dir daraus nichts, das Problem kennt man hier auch.
> 
> Trotzdem, es wird immer einen geben der sich einmischt, sei es aus wirtschaftlichen Eigennutz, Profilierung, oder machtpolitischen Gebahren.
> ...



Und was ist mit Lybien,Afghanistan? Natürlich hat es gekriselt aber es war nicht so schlimm wie es heute ist denn die USA hat zusammen mit Saudi-Arabien ende 60er, anfang 70er Soldaten ausgerüstet um gegen die Sowjetunion in Afghanistan zu kämpfen. Unter diesen Truppen waren Mitglieder von Al-Qaida. Dadurch entstanden instabilitäten im Nah-Osten weil die USA überall ihre Hände im Spiel hatte.


----------



## Nightslaver (5. Februar 2016)

RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Und was ist mit Lybien,Afghanistan? Natürlich hat es gekriselt aber es war nicht so schlimm wie es heute ist denn die USA hat zusammen mit Saudi-Arabien ende 60er, anfang 70er Soldaten ausgerüstet um gegen die Sowjetunion in Afghanistan zu kämpfen. Unter diesen Truppen waren Mitglieder von Al-Qaida. Dadurch entstanden instabilitäten im Nah-Osten weil die USA überall ihre Hände im Spiel hatte.



Russland, bzw. damals noch die Sovjetunion, hat seine Hände da unten genauso drin gehabt, oder was denkst du woher die ganze Sovjet-Militärtechnik kommt die da im nahen Osten noch heute eingesetzt wird?
Aber so ist das halt um bei deinem Beispiel von Afghanistan zu bleiben. In einem Stellvertreterkrieg (um das ging es damals) braucht man immer 3 die mitspielen:

1) Die Partei die ein Interesse daran hat das destabilisiert wird
2) Die Partein die sich dafür instrumentalisieren lässt damit destabilisert werden kann
3) Die Partei die die Mittel dafür bereit stellt damit Partei 1 und 2 sich gegenseitig die Köpfe einhauen können

Statt sich regional zu verständigen und die Probleme untereinander zu lösen rennt man zu den bösen Amerikanern und Russen und schreit, wir haben keine Chance gegen Assad gebt uns Waffen und Ausbildung!
Und hinterher beschwert man sich dann darüber das die USA, Russland, oder wer auch immer, einen nur ausgenutzt haben und meint für die eigene Dummheit sein alleine die anderen verantwortlich.


----------



## Two-Face (5. Februar 2016)

Diejenigen Perösnlichkeiten, welche in Nahost vor knapp 100 Jahren für einen positiven, dem Westen offene Reformation sorgen wollten, wurden von Extremisten, welche heute als die geistigen Urväter von Al-Quaida und Co. gelten, ermordet.
Nachfahren derselbigen erhielten dann während des Kalten Krieges von Russland und den USA, entweder direkt oder indirekt über die Geheimdienste, Unterstützung und das führte zu einer weiteren Radikalisierung der Bevölkerung in Nahost. 
Dann packten die USA mit dem Irakkrieg auch noch eins obendrauf und der Hass gegen den Westen wurde noch größer.


----------



## Threshold (5. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Du hast dir die Frage doch schon selbst beantwortet:
> 
> Wobei ich ergaenzen moechte: .... und sich an das Grundgesetz haelt ....



Das ist halt das Problem.
Es gibt viele Leute, die einen deutschen Pass haben, sich aber einen dreck um das Grundgesetz oder allgemein um Gesetze scheren.
Deswegen sage ich ja auch "auseinander gesetzt hat".
Das hat weder der Muslim, der seine Tochter/Schwester umbringt, weil sie sich nicht mehr unterdrücken lassen will und gilt genauso wie für den Stiefelträger, der anders aussehende zu Tode tritt.


----------



## floppyexe (6. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> In einem Stellvertreterkrieg (um das ging es  damals) braucht man immer 3 die mitspielen:


Geht es denn nicht  ständig nur um Stellvertreterkriege oder false flags.
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Falsche_Flagge


Ich liebe die Polen. Jungs lasst euch ja nicht von Mutti Angela und ihrer brüsselschen Gefolgschaft einlullen.
https://www.netzplanet.net/migranten-begruessung-in-polen/


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Februar 2016)

RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Tut mir leid aber da von wo ich herkomme unzwar aus dem Kosovo, wird jede Frau gleich behandelt und niemand unterdrückt.



Bestimmt. Und Frauen dürfen garantiert ihrem Mann widersprechen, selbstständig sein und tun und lassen, was sie wollen.

Und wenn sie vor der Ehe Sex hat oder sich hat scheiden lassen, ist sie bestimmt auch nicht gesellschaftlich schlechter gestellt.

Kennt man ja alles 



RogerJenkins schrieb:


> Aber an deiner Stelle würde ich eher hinterfragen wieso bei einem Christlich orientierten Staat Pädophile & Vergewaltiger etwa 3-5 Jahre Haft bekommen und in Ägypten die Todesstrafe.



Unser heutiges Strafgesetzbuch hat (zum Glück) im Gegensatz zu islamischen Staaten eben nichts mit der Religion zu tun.

Aber ich danke die für deinen Satz, denn er entlarvt dich. Typisch für deinen kulturellen Hintergrund denkst du sofort wieder an den Tod eines Menschens (hier in Form der Todesstrafe).

Genau, dass ist das Problem mit dem Islam. Und genau deshalb, brauchen wir diese totalitäre Gewaltideologie nicht. Und wenn Ägypten so viel besser ist, warum bist du dann noch hier? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Schau mal nach, wie Schweden Vergewaltigung definiert. Kein Wunder, dass sie hohe Zahlen haben.
> In Frankreich sieht das schon wieder ganz anders aus.



Geht der Versuch schon wieder los. Das hat hier (im Forum, nicht in diesem Thread) schonmal ein User versucht, und ist kläglich gescheitert:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vergewaltigung#Schweden



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Im Strafgesetzbuch Schwedens, Brottsbalk in der Landessprache, behandelt das Kapitel 6 Sexualverbrechen. *Paragraf 1 behandelt die Vergewaltigung* (våldtäkt), Paragraf 2 den sexuellen Zwang (olaga tvång) und Paragraf 10 die sexuelle Nötigung (sexuellt ofredande).
> § 1 sagt sinngemäß: Sexuelle körperliche Handlungen, die Geschlechtsverkehr gleichen, die durch Misshandlung oder sonstwie mit Gewalt oder durch Androhung von Verbrechen erzwungen oder an Personen vollzogen werden, die wegen Bewusstlosigkeit, Schlaf, Drogen, Krankheit, körperlicher oder geistiger Störung in einem hilflosen Zustand sind, werden mit zwei bis sechs Jahren Haft bestraft, in minderschweren Fällen bis vier Jahre, in besonders schweren Fällen (z. B. mehrere Personen, besonders brutal) mit vier bis zehn Jahren Haft.



Hier mal zum Vergleich die deutsche Regelung:

StGB - Einzelnorm

Na dann sag mir mal, wo die Definition von Vergewaltigung jetzt falsch ist?

---------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------------

Müssen jetzt 29% der Bevölkerung durch den Verfassungsschutz überwacht werden?

Umfrage: Knappe Mehrheit lehnt Waffeneinsatz an Grenzen ab


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Na dann sag mir mal, wo die Definition von Vergewaltigung jetzt falsch ist?



War Julian Assange nicht auch wegen Vergewaltigung in Schweden angeklagt? 
Oder ist es noch immer?
Weiß gerade nicht.
In Schweden sind die Staatsanwälte schnell mit der Anklage, aber beweisen müssen sie es trotzdem noch.
Daher kann man sich das getrost schenken auf Schweden zu pochen.
Ich kann auch auf Saudi Arabien pochen, was Todesstrafe angeht. Trotzdem werden immer nur die USA genannt, wenn es darum geht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> War Julian Assange nicht auch wegen Vergewaltigung in Schweden angeklagt?
> Oder ist es noch immer?
> Weiß gerade nicht.



Was hat das mit deiner Aussage zu tun? Du hast die schwedische Definition der Vergewaltigung in Zweifel gezogen. Ich habe sie dir genannt und zum Vergleich die deutsche Definition genannt.

Ich warte noch immer auf eine Antwort.



Threshold schrieb:


> In Schweden sind die Staatsanwälte schnell mit der Anklage, aber beweisen müssen sie es trotzdem noch.
> Daher kann man sich das getrost schenken auf Schweden zu pochen.



Und schon wieder, es kann halt nicht sein, was nicht sein darf.

Wie kann man nur so sehr die Augen vor dem Offensichtlichen verschließen?

Denken sich die schwedischen Frauen das nur alles aus? Haben sie etwas keinen Armlänge Abstand gehalten?

Hast du überhaupt einen Beweis dafür, dass die Staatsanwälte "schnell mit der Anklage" sind?



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kann auch auf Saudi Arabien pochen, was Todesstrafe angeht. Trotzdem werden immer nur die USA genannt, wenn es darum geht.



Ist zwar ein ganz anderes Thema, aber guck dir mal die Strafen an, wofür man mit dem Tode bestraft werden kann.

Oder wird man in den USA für Homosexualität, Abfall vom Glauben, Hexerei (!!!) und Ehebruch zum Tode verurteilt?


----------



## Verminaard (6. Februar 2016)

Die Saudis machen wengistens noch was gegen die Hexen!
Ist ja bei uns total aus der Mode, und die koennen hier machen was die wollen.
Ich bin dafuer das wir den Saudis noch mehr Panzer zur Hexenverfolgung schicken!


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Die Saudis machen wengistens noch was gegen die Hexen!
> Ist ja bei uns total aus der Mode, und die koennen hier machen was die wollen.
> Ich bin dafuer das wir den Saudis noch mehr Panzer zur Hexenverfolgung schicken!



+1

Seit dem Ende der Hexenverbrennung haben wir hier ein totales Hexenproblem 

_____________________________________________________________________________________

Hier mal wieder die neusten Bereicherungen bei fehlender Armlänge Abstand:

Syrer onaniert vor vier Frauen in einer Sauna
POL-BO: Mann belÃ¤stigt MÃ¤dchen - Couragierte Frauen passen auf! | Pressemitteilung Polizei Bochum
20-Jährige berichtet über einen Spanner im Burghauser Hallenbad
Im InterCity: Mann beim Onanieren im Kleinkindabteil erwischt | Express.de
Fahndung bislang ohne Erfolg: Brutale Angriffe auf Frauen in MÃ¼nchen - Polizei bittet um Mithilfe - FOCUS Online Mobile
http://www.presseportal.de/blaulicht/pm/14626/3232339?utm_source=dlvr.it&utm_medium=twitter
http://www.az-online.de/uelzen/stadt-uelzen/missbrauch-uelzener-fluechtlingsunterkunft-6058639.html
http://www.mimikama.at/allgemein/zw...rden-von-mnnern-im-einem-schwimmbad-belstigt/
http://www.siegener-zeitung.de/sieg...aengt-a9f85ded-9f0c-4f7e-af9e-45ed48a4d688-ds
http://www.wochenblatt.de/nachricht...u-17-sexuell-missbraucht-haben;art1169,348203
https://mopo24.de/nachrichten/drei-brutale-ueberfalle-in-chemnitz-43007


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was hat das mit deiner Aussage zu tun? Du hast die schwedische Definition der Vergewaltigung in Zweifel gezogen. Ich habe sie dir genannt und zum Vergleich die deutsche Definition genannt.
> 
> Ich warte noch immer auf eine Antwort.



Hab ich doch schon gesagt.
Definition ist das eine,. Auslegung eine andere.
In Frankreich ist die Definition nicht anders, trotzdem sieht es dort anders aus.
In Schweden wird eben schon alles angezeigt, selbst wenn du mal im Fahrstuhl neben einer Frau stehst.

Ich weiß aber immer noch nicht, was du jetzt damit bezweckst?
Dass Vergewaltigung strafbar ist? Natürlich, das ist doch unbestritten.
Dass man den Täter ermitteln muss? Das ist Sache der Polizei.
Dass man den Täter anklagen muss? Das ist Sache der Staatsanwaltschaft.
Dass man den Täter verurteilen muss? Das ist wiederum Sache des Gerichts. Wir leben in einem Rechtsstaat, wo die Unschuldsvermutung für jeden gilt, egal welchen Pass er hat.

Ich warte übrigens immer noch darauf, dass es den Artikel auch ohne Springer gibt.
Hast du da schon mal einen Link gefunden?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2016)

Andere Länder, andere Sitten. Ein Rechtsstaat bedeutet nicht, dass man die Gesetze moralisch gut findet, oder das sie gerecht im Sinne von abgewogen sein müssn. Wichtig ist, dass sie transparent sind, bekannt und  für alle gelten und das Gerichtsverfahren einer gewissen Norm entsprechen. Ein Lynchmob, der Gabriel aufhängen will, um zum Thema Regida zu kommen, ist die unterste Schublade. Alleine für den Versuch würde ich alle Beteiligten ins Gefängnis stecken.

Wenn ich hier im freien Norden ein wenig im Freien kiffe, und ein Polizist kommt vorbnei, dann bietet man ihm den Joint an, er wird lachen, ablehnen und weiter gehen. Machst Du das in Bayern, kommen fünf wild gewordene grüne Hanselns mit Handschellen, macht man es in Malaysia folgt die Todesstrafe. Die Vergewaltigungsgrenze in Schweden ist bekannt und man kann sie als gut ansehen, gibt sie ehemaligen Opfern heute eine bessere Möglichkeit des Schutzes, man kann es auch als etwas übertrieben ansehen. Homosexualität war auch bis 1994 in Deutschland verboten, tausende ginge nach dem letzten Krieg dafür noch ins Gefängnis, andere länder bestrafen es mit Steinigung. 

Von außen wollte man sich nicht einmischen, jeder sollte die Gesellschaft, in der er lebt, nach seinen Wünschen beeinflussen. Wenn z.B. die AfD das Asylrecht abschaffen will, habe ich da überhaupt kein Problem mit. Dazu reicht eine 2/3 Mehrheit in Bundestag und Bundesrat und das Verfassungsgericht muss zustimmen. Darum machen mir die Papiertiger der AfD auch keine Angst, weil sie nur brüllen, aber nichts ändern werden können. Unangenehm sind hier wie überall in der Welt aber Menschen jenseits des Gesetzes. Wer Asylantenheime anstecktoder Flüchtlinge verprügelt gehört verurteilt, ebenso jeder, der hier friedlich lebende Mitbewohner nur auf Basis von Religion, Herkunft oder Hautfarbe beleidigt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Hier mal wieder die neusten Bereicherungen bei fehlender Armlänge Abstand:...


Du  hast also mit viel Mühe in Deutschland 11 Fälle gefunden. Und was sagt  das jetzt? Es gibt also wirklich Flüchtlinge, die entgegen Deutschen,  die niemals eine Straftat begehen, wirklich dumme Dinge machen? Und was  meinst Du, passiert mit den Straftätern? Ist es vielliecht bei einigen  auch nur die dumme Idee, das Gefängnis bei uns besser als eine  Abschiebung ist?


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hab ich doch schon gesagt.
> Definition ist das eine,. Auslegung eine andere.
> In Frankreich ist die Definition nicht anders, trotzdem sieht es dort anders aus.



Also legen die Gerichte das in Schweden falsch aus? Willst du das sagen?



Threshold schrieb:


> In Schweden wird eben schon alles angezeigt, selbst wenn du mal im Fahrstuhl neben einer Frau stehst.



Beweise?



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß aber immer noch nicht, was du jetzt damit bezweckst?
> Dass Vergewaltigung strafbar ist? Natürlich, das ist doch unbestritten.
> Dass man den Täter ermitteln muss? Das ist Sache der Polizei.
> Dass man den Täter anklagen muss? Das ist Sache der Staatsanwaltschaft?
> Dass man den Täter verurteilen muss? Das ist wiederum Sache des Gerichts. Wir leben in einem Rechtsstaat, wo die Unschuldsvermutung für jeden gilt, egal welchen Pass er hat.



Bist du der englischen Sprache mächtig?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rape_in_Sweden#Immigrants



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> The anti-immigration Sweden Democrats Party has repeatedly made the claim that the high number of rape reports is at least partly due to the influx of Muslim immigrants.[34][35] Two reports from the Swedish National Council for Crime Prevention (BRÅ) are relevant to the rate of rape among immigrants to Sweden and their descendants. *The latest published report that indicates the association between immigrants and rape was published in 2005 and revealed that from 1997 to 2001 foreign born individuals were 5.5 times more likely to be charged of rape than individuals born in Sweden to two Swedish parents and that foreign born individuals from all regions, apart from East Asia, committed sexual assaults at rates up to 5.3 times greater than that of individuals born in Sweden to two Swedish parents. *



Genau darum geht es. Und davor hat ein Staat seine Bevölkerung zu schützen.

Und meine Linkliste zeigt es ja auch. Ich habe weibliche Verwandte, Bekannte und Freunde. Ich will nicht, dass du zu Freiwild in ihrem eigenem Land werden.

Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du  hast also mit viel Mühe in Deutschland 11 Fälle gefunden. Und was sagt  das jetzt? Es gibt also wirklich Flüchtlinge, die entgegen Deutschen,  die niemals eine Straftat begehen, wirklich dumme Dinge machen? Und was  meinst Du, passiert mit den Straftätern? Ist es vielliecht bei einigen  auch nur die dumme Idee, das Gefängnis bei uns besser als eine  Abschiebung ist?



Das sind nur die neusten Fälle. Rede doch mal mit Polizisten, wer hauptsächlich im Gefängnis wegen Sexualstraftaten sitzt. Bestimmt nicht Peter und Bernd.

Abschiebung von kriminellen Ausländer ist immer besser. Wir haben diesbezüglich eine historische Verantwortung.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also legen die Gerichte das in Schweden falsch aus? Willst du das sagen?



Ich sagte, dass du in Schweden auch schon wegen Vergewaltigung angeklagt werden kannst, wenn du nur falsch geguckt hast.
Frag Assange. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bist du der englischen Sprache mächtig?
> 
> https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rape_in_Sweden#Immigrants



Und was soll mir das sagen?
Dass eine rechtspolitische Partei der Meinung ist, dass Ausländer mehr vergewaltigen als Schweden und dazu eine Studie präsentieren, die sie selbst in Auftrag gegeben haben?

Und dass es in Schweden die niedrigste Verurteilungsrate gibt, ist eben auch logisch. Da wird eben angezeigt und am Ende stellt sich dann heraus, dass da nichts war und der Staatsanwalt legt die Anklage nieder. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Genau darum geht es. Und davor hat ein Staat seine Bevölkerung zu schützen.
> 
> Und meine Linkliste zeigt es ja auch. Ich habe weibliche Verwandte, Bekannte und Freunde. Ich will nicht, dass du zu Freiwild in ihrem eigenem Land werden.
> 
> Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?



Und was ist daran nicht zu verstehen, dass Vergewaltigung strafbar ist, dass Täter verfolgt und ermittelt und angeklagt werden und bei entsprechender Beweislage verurteilt werden?
Das ist nun mal so in einem Rechtsstaat.
Oder willst du den Rechtsstaat nur für Deutsche haben und alle anderen unterliegen der Selbstjustiz?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Das sind nur die neusten Fälle. Rede doch mal mit Polizisten, wer hauptsächlich im Gefängnis wegen Sexualstraftaten sitzt. Bestimmt nicht Peter und Bernd.
> 
> Abschiebung von kriminellen Ausländer ist immer besser. Wir haben diesbezüglich eine historische Verantwortung.


So hat jede Kultur ihre strafrechtlichen Häufungen. Das ich nicht schön, und die Deppen werden es lernen. In meinen Viertel leben sehr viele Türken, alle seit drei Generationen oder länger und wenn ich denen nachts begegne, fühle ich mich sicher, weil es alles anständige, fromme und ehrliche Menschen sind, man kennt sich und es sind angenehme Mitbürger. Begegnet mir der betrunkere Peter, wechsel ich lieber die Straßenseite.

Das entwurzelte, traumatierte und nicht mit unserer Kultur vertraute hier Blödsinn machen, ist bedauernswert, aber naheliegend. Die Leute brauchen  mehr Betreuung, gerade in den ersten Wochen und Monaten. Was machen wir'?  Wir ferchen sie in Turnhallen und dann wunden sich einige, wenn sie einen Lagerkoller bekommen. Du willst stumpf abschieben, ich will weiterbilden. Meine Lösung finde ich sinnvoller, Deine Lösung verschiebt Probleme nur.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich sagte, dass du in Schweden auch schon wegen Vergewaltigung angeklagt werden kannst, wenn du nur falsch geguckt hast.
> Frag Assange.



Ach Assange hat nur "falsch geguckt" ? Hast du da Beweie?



Threshold schrieb:


> Und was soll mir das sagen?
> Dass eine rechtspolitische Partei der Meinung ist, dass Ausländer mehr vergewaltigen als Schweden und dazu eine Studie präsentieren, die sie selbst in Auftrag gegeben haben?



Man sollte schon richtig lesen. Es wurde durch die Swedish National Council for Crime Prevention (eine schwedische Behörde) bestätigt, dass Ausländer in Sexualdelikten überproportional überrepräsentiert sind.

Da dadurch die Wahrheit zu offensichtlich war, wurde dieser jährliche Report 2005 eingestellt. 

Es darf halt nicht sein, was nicht sein kann.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und dass es in Schweden die niedrigste Verurteilungsrate gibt, ist eben auch logisch. Da wird eben angezeigt und am Ende stellt sich dann heraus, dass da nichts war und der Staatsanwalt legt die Anklage nieder.



Genau, in Schweden ist alles top und in Köln auch. Verbrechen gibt es wenn nur von Einheimischen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und was ist daran nicht zu verstehen, dass Vergewaltigung strafbar ist, dass Täter verfolgt und ermittelt und angeklagt werden und bei entsprechender Beweislage verurteilt werden?
> Das ist nun mal so in einem Rechtsstaat.
> Oder willst du den Rechtsstaat nur für Deutsche haben und alle anderen unterliegen der Selbstjustiz?



Nein. Ich will eine vernünftige Gewahrenabwehr. Wenn eine Gruppe überproportional viele Verbrechen begeht, dann soll diese Gruppe künftig nicht mehr ins Land kommen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> So hat jede Kultur ihre strafrechtlichen Häufungen. Das ich nicht schön, und die Deppen werden es lernen. In meinen Viertel leben sehr viele Türken, alle seit drei Generationen oder länger und wenn ich denen nachts begegne, fühle ich mich sicher, weil es alles anständige, fromme und ehrliche Menschen sind. Begegnet mit der betrunkere Peter, wechsel ich lieber die Straßenseite.



Komisch, frage ich meine Freundinnen und Bekannten, wer so auf dem Kiez Stress macht, dann höre ich immer ein anderes Bild. Und Türsteher und Polzisten bestätigen dieses Bild.

Müssen wohl diffuse Ängste sein.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das entwurzelte, traumatierte und nicht mit unserer Kultur vertraute hier Blödsinn machen, ist bedauernswert, aber naheliegend. Die Leute brauchen  mehr Betreuung, gerade in den ersten Wochen und Maonaten. Wa smachen wir'?  Wir ferchen sie in Turnhallen und wundern uns, wenn sie einen Lagerkollerbekommen. Du willst stumpf abschieben, ich will weiterbilden. Meine Lösung finde ich sinnvoller, Deine Lösung verschiebt Probleme nur.



Ja natürlich gehören die abgeschoben. Die haben keinen gesetzlichen Anspruch hier zu sein.

Wozu brauchen wir so viel volkswirtschaftlichen Ballast? Die kosten nur und bringen nichts.

Außerdem bekommen die keinen "Lagerkoller" die bringen ihre kulturellen Vorstellung von der Stellung der Frau mit. Das ist das Problem.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach Assange hat nur "falsch geguckt" ? Hast du da Beweie?



Hat doch Assange gesagt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es darf halt nicht sein, was nicht sein kann.


 

Also, der Spruch wird langsam alt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nein. Ich will eine vernünftige Gewahrenabwehr. Wenn eine Gruppe überproportional viele Verbrechen begeht, dann soll diese Gruppe künftig nicht mehr ins Land kommen.



Ja, und das gilt dann nur für Flüchtlinge mit arabischen Migrationshintergrund?
Was ist mit den Typen, die Flüchtlingsheime anzünden? Die treten auch meist in Gruppen auf und haben ähnle Frisuren und Klamotten an. Sind also recht einfach zu erkennen.
Was ist mit den Hooligans in Stadien? Auch die treten in Gruppen auf und sind meist gut zu erkennen.
Dann gibt es da noch die Wirtschafskriminellen. Die treten meist in Anzügen auf. Sind also leicht zu erkennen. 
Dann haben wir da noch die Steuerhinterzieher. Die sind auch leicht zu erkennen. Meist an den Aussagen, dass es ihnen so Leid tut --nachdem man sie erwischt hat.


----------



## Verminaard (6. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wir leben in einem Rechtsstaat, wo die Unschuldsvermutung für jeden gilt, egal welchen Pass er hat.



Sollte man meinen, die Realitaet sieht leider anders aus.
Zuverlaessigkeit und WBK ist hier das Stichwort.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Komisch, frage ich meine Freundinnen und Bekannten, wer so auf dem Kiez Stress macht, dann höre ich immer ein anderes Bild. Und Türsteher und Polzisten bestätigen dieses Bild.
> 
> Müssen wohl diffuse Ängste sein.


Nein, es sind unterschiedliche Situationen, aber so etwas wie ein differenzierter Blick fehlt Dir. Darum sage ich auch immer ganz pauschal, wer bei Pegida mitmarschiert hat in Deutschland nichts zu suchen. Deppen brauchen wir hier nicht. _"Sack ab, Arbeitslager",_ um meinen Vater zu zitieren, der hin und wieder etwas aufbrausend ist, wenn es um rechtes Gesocks geht.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Ja natürlich gehören die abgeschoben. Die haben keinen gesetzlichen Anspruch hier zu sein.
> Wozu brauchen wir so viel volkswirtschaftlichen Ballast? Die kosten nur und bringen nichts.
> Außerdem bekommen die keinen "Lagerkoller" die bringen ihre kulturellen Vorstellung von der Stellung der Frau mit. Das ist das Problem.


1. Du kannst gerne diese Meinung haben, aber entscheiden werden darüber unsere Gerichte
2. Wir füttern schon den ganzen Ballast durch, der sich bei AfD und Pegida sammelt. Da sind die Flüchtlinge im Zweifel produktiver. Alleine schon die Abschiebung aller Nazis würde den deutschen Staat Milliarden sparen!  Der Postillon: Studie: Abschiebung von Nazis wÃ¼rde Staatskasse um Milliarden entlasten
3. Ja, Männer haben ein merkwürdiges Bild von Frauen. Wir bemühen uns hier seit hundert Jahren mit Feministinnen, Männern ein wenig beizubringen, dass Frauen nicht nur Fleisch sind. Und dann kommen die Pegida-Deppen, und schwafeln von Genderismus und wollen das alles rückgängig machen. Da liegt die Gefahr, weil diese Deppen ein völlig verschobenes Frauenbild haben. Die Flüchtlinge werden lernen können, wenn nicht , gehts ins Gefängnis.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Februar 2016)

2.
Die AfD ist eben nicht die NPD. Aber sowas versteht jemand wie du natürlich nicht. 
3. 
Feminismus ist oft einfach nur eine billige Art von weiblichen Faschismus. Den Mann ablehnend und so gar nicht auf Gleichheit bedachte kranke Ideologie.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (6. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser;8015479
2. Wir füttern schon den ganzen Ballast durch schrieb:


> Der Postillon: Studie: Abschiebung von Nazis wÃ¼rde Staatskasse um Milliarden entlasten[/URL]
> 3. Ja, Männer haben ein merkwürdiges Bild von Frauen. Wir bemühen uns hier seit hundert Jahren mit Feministinnen, Männern ein wenig beizubringen, dass Frauen nicht nur Fleisch sind. Und dann kommen die Pegida-Deppen, und schwafeln von Genderismus und wollen das alles rückgängig machen. Da liegt die Gefahr, weil diese Deppen ein völlig verschobenes Frauenbild haben. Die Flüchtlinge werden lernen können, wenn nicht , gehts ins Gefängnis.


Schon gemerkt, dass der Postillion ein Satiremagazin ist ?

3. Der heutige Feminismus ist im Gegensatz zu den Feminismus Anfang des 20. Jahrhunderts, fast nur noch reiner weiblicher Faschismus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wie lange sind die Unschuldigen unschuldig? Immer?



Muss ich dir wirklich erklären, was das Grundgesetz zum Thema (Un)Schuld zu sagen hat?

Es ist offensichtlich schon viel zu spät, um unsere Grundwerte mit einem Zaun zu schützen 



> Wenn schon Kontrollen und Anweisungen nicht fuer eine Bestimmte Gruppe gilt, weil man ja da nichts machen kann, wieso gilt das dann weiterhin fuer den Rest?
> Sind wir nicht alle gleich? Gabs glaub ich irgendwas in irgendeiner Schriftform?



Gibt es. Demnach endet die deutsche Staatsgewalt an der deutschen Grenze und demnach hat jeder, der sich innerhalb dieser Grenze befindet, das Anrecht auf ein Asylverfahren.

Für die im weiteren Verlauf folgende Unfähigkeit der deutschen Bürokratie kannst du gerne deinen lokalen Unions-Vertreter befragen sowie diejenigen Wähler, die minimal Ausgaben und maximal komplexe Regeln für Flüchtlinge befürworten. Aber mit einem Zaun wirst du die Durchsetzung der deutschen Gesetze ebensowenig, wie mit einem Schießbefehl. Das ist das genaue Gegenteil dessen, wofür unsere Verfassung steht.




Ich 15 schrieb:


> Mit dieser Aussage hat die Frau ihre Inkompetenz bewiesen und ihre waren Absichten offenbart. Selbst wenn es ihre Meinung ist, sollte sie wissen welche Konsequenzen so eine Aussage hat.



Wer sagt, dass sie das nicht weiß? Die offensichtlichste Konsequenz ist derzeit intensive Zustimmung, sowohl von potentiellen Wählern als auch z.B. von Teilnehmern dieser Diskussion. Oben drauf gibt es massenhaft Medienpräsenz, also durchaus ein positives Ergebnis aus Sicht der AFD-Populisten. Das ein großer Teil der Bevölkerung und das politische Establishment mit Entsetzen reagiert, ist dagegen ziemlich egal, die hätten eh nie AFD gewählt.



> Die Geschichte der AfD ist leider tragisch. Eigentlich hatte die Partei zur Gründung vernünftige Ansichten. Mit der Zeit wurde sie aber immer weiter nach rechts gedrängt. Nach den Abgang von Lucke war die Partei im Prinzip tot. Erst durch die Flüchtlingskrise wurde die AfD wieder stark.



Die AFD verfolgt seit ihrer Gründung isolatorische, fremdes ausschließende Ziele und legt den Schwerpunkt nach der aktuellen Medienlage. Rechtspopulismus eben. Zu Zeiten der Bankenrettung war man gegen EU und Euro, zu Zeiten der Asylkrise ist man gegen Flüchtlinge. Das Lucke zwischendurch aus der Partei geflohen ist, ist keine Ursache, sondern schlichtweg Symptom. In seiner typischen Arroganz dachte er, er und sein Wirtschaftszentrismus wären die gesamte AFD. Stimmt aber eben nicht und auch die jetztigen Spitzenkandiaten waren damals schon in der Partei (einige sind Gründungsmitglieder), als Lucke ihre Schwerpunkte missachtete.




Ich 15 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt die CSU könnte ich hier nicht wählen und Parteien die es nicht in das Parlament schaffen werden von den etablierten Parteien und der Presse nicht beachtet.




Und genau an solchen Leuten scheitert die Demokratie. Hat die AFD zu ihrer Gründung etwa irgendwer beachtet? Oder die Grünen? Oder die Piraten? Nein. Nein. Nein. Aber wenn dir politische Ziele derart unwichtig sind, dass du lieber (Rechts-)Populisten deine Stimme gibst, nur damit sie ja nicht in der außerparlamentarischen Opposition landen könntest, dann wunder dich hinter her nicht, wenn in den Parlamenten nur noch Leute mit großer Klappe aber ohne Verstand und/oder Ideale sitzen 



> Genau deswegen wählen die Leute ja die AfD, dieser blinde gehorsam gegenüber der Parteispitze welcher in allen Parteien gefordert wird regt mich schon immer auf. Wer der Parteispitze widerspricht der fliegt halt. Mit Demokratie hat dies wenig zu tun



Nicht, dass ich das Kaderverhalten anderer Parteien tollfinde - aber hälst du ausgerechnet die AFD nach den Vorsitzdebatten von vor einem Jahr für ein gutes Beispiel in Sachen Basisdemokratie???



> Ich kann erst 2017 wieder wählen und welche Partei es da wird ist noch völlig offen. Die Flüchtlingskrise muss bis dahin gelöst sein und deswegen werde ich es hoffentlich nicht in Erwägung ziehen müssen die AfD zu wählen.



Du hast ernsthaft vor, deine Wahlentscheidung 2017 zu treffen, ohne dabei zu berücksichtigen wie die jeweilige Partei mit einer der drei großen Krisen dieser Legislaturperiode umgegangen ist? Nach was wirst du denn bitte schön dann wählen? Danach, wer in den letzten zwei Wochen vor der Wahl mit den größten Wahlversprechern um sich wirft?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Feminismus ist oft einfach nur eine billige Art von weiblichen Faschismus. Den Mann ablehnend und so gar nicht auf Gleichheit bedachte kranke Ideologie.


Soso, Feminismus ist also Faschismus. Soso...

Kannst Du Deine Meinung begründen und was stört Dich. Ähnliche Worte hörte ich aber schon von AfDlern und Pedigasten, darum ist es ein Hohn, wenn die Männer sich als Beschützer der Frauenrechte aufspielen. Es  sind genau die Leute, sie z.B. offen behaupten, eine Vergewaltigung innerhalb eine Ehe kann es gar nicht geben. 



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Schon gemerkt, dass der Postillion ein Satiremagazin ist ?


Aber den Kern des Artikels hast Du verstanden, oder soll ich es Dir in Ruhe erklären.
Satire ist oft der einzige Weg, um Dinge auf den Punkt zu bringen.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Februar 2016)

> Kannst Du Deine Meinung begründen und was stört Dich.


Weil der Feminismus sich absetzt von der notwendigen Frauenemanzipation.  
Siehe Alice Schwarzer, das ist doch niemand der den Frieden zwischen den Geschlechtern will...


> Ähnliche Worte hörte ich aber schon von AfDlern und Pedigasten, darum ist es ein Hohn, wenn die Männer sich als Beschützer der Frauenrechte aufspielen.


Frauenrechte...
So ein irrelevanter und unwirklicher Begriff, welche Rechte hast du als Erwachsene Frau die ich nicht habe oder umgekehrt.
In Deutschland sind wir gleichgestellt und das ist auch gut so. 


> Es  sind genau die Leute, sie z.B. offen behaupten, eine Vergewaltigung innerhalb eine Ehe kann es gar nicht geben.


In einer Ehe kann logischerweise jeder jeden vergewaltigen...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Weil der Feminismus sich absetzt von der notwendigen Frauenemanzipation.
> Siehe Alice Schwarzer, das ist doch niemand der den Frieden zwischen den Geschlechtern will...


Und wer entscheidet es? Was ist denn notwendig? Von Gleichstellung in der Gesellschaft sind wir meilenweit entfernt.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Frauenrechte...
> So ein irrelevanter und unwirklicher Begriff, welche Rechte hast du als Erwachsene Frau die ich nicht habe oder umgekehrt.
> In Deutschland sind wir gleichgestellt und das ist auch gut so.


Du bist der Meinung, Frauen und Männer sind gleichgestellt? In welcher Traumwelt lebst Du? 
Frauen werden in fachlichen Dingen extrem diskriminiert. Sie können noch so kompetent sein, 
ernst genommen werden sie nicht von diesen Hampelmännern und Gartenzwergen, die überall
rumlaufen, nicht. Und daran muss weiter gearbeitet werden.


----------



## Woohoo (6. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Soso, Feminismus ist also Faschismus. Soso...



Es gibt männerverachtende Auswüchse. Es wird eine nicht existierende  "rape culture" und Opfermentalität hochgehalten. Hinzu kommen  Doppelstandards gepaart mit "political correctness", absurde Vorgänge wie "save places", etc.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wer entscheidet es? Was ist denn  notwendig? Von Gleichstellung in der Gesellschaft sind wir meilenweit  entfernt.
> 
> 
> Du bist der Meinung, Frauen und Männer sind gleichgestellt? In welcher Traumwelt lebst Du?
> ...



Da Europa wieder religiöser wird braucht man ich um so Luxusprobleme wie fachliche Diskriminierung bald keine Sorgen mehr machen. 
An der Uni (Mint Fächer) waren bei uns die Frauen meistens top! Und die haben auch gute Stellen bekommen. Aber man muss sich in der "Männerwelt" schon durchsetzen können das stimmt und die "Alten"überzeugen.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Februar 2016)

Rechtlich gesehen kenne ich jetzt keine Gesetze in Deutschland, die Frauen aktiv benachteiligen würden, im Gegenteil: Mit der Frauenquote wurde sogar extra eins eingeführt, welches die Frau bevorteilen soll.
Das behebt aber dummerweise nicht die Ursachen für Sexismus und Frauenunterdrückung im Berufsalltag, sondern ist bestenfalls - wieder typisch Regierung - Symptombekämpfung.
Da müsste man schon mal genau nach den Gründen forschen, wieso Frauen immernoch weniger gezahlt kriegen als Männer oder warum genau sie eigentlich weniger Führungspositionen inne haben (obwohl wir ja immerhin eine Bundeskanzleri*n* und sogar eine Verteidigungsminister*in* haben)


----------



## Sparanus (6. Februar 2016)

> Du bist der Meinung, Frauen und Männer sind gleichgestellt? In welcher Traumwelt lebst Du?


Opfermentalität


> Frauen werden in fachlichen Dingen extrem diskriminiert.


Da erlebe ich andere Sachen.
Ich bemerke nur, dass Frauen ziemlich oft das Interesse fehlt, sich in Männerbereichen wie IT etc
zu beschäftigen. Aber die, die da sind werden nicht anders behandelt. Das selbe bei der Feuerwehr.

Die Menschen müssen ihren Interessen folgen, wenn Frauen sich mehr für andere Sachen interessieren ist das so.


----------



## the_leon (6. Februar 2016)

Also, ich erlebe bei der Feuerwehr absolute Gleichstellung von Frauen.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Februar 2016)

Genau das hab ich auch gesagt, aber rein Zahlenmäßig sind es weitaus weniger.


----------



## Two-Face (6. Februar 2016)

Behörden, wie Polizei, Bund und eben Feuerwehr haben ohnehin physische Einstellungskriterien. 
Wenn man nicht eine Mindestkörpergröße erfüllt, wird man nicht aufgenommen. Dort sind Frauen eben wegen ihrer geringeren Durchschnittsgröße benachteiligt*er* als Männer (gibt natürlich auch Männer, welche die Mindestgröße nicht erfüllen), das hat aber auch seinen Grund - eine kleine, zierliche Person eignet sich nunmal nicht für jene Berufe, dort hat sich auch noch niemand beschwert.^^


----------



## Woohoo (6. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Rechtlich gesehen kenne ich jetzt keine Gesetze  in Deutschland, die Frauen aktiv benachteiligen würden, im Gegenteil:  Mit der Frauenquote wurde sogar extra eins eingeführt, welches die Frau  bevorteilen soll.
> Das behebt aber dummerweise nicht die Ursachen für Sexismus und  Frauenunterdrückung im Berufsalltag, sondern ist bestenfalls - wieder  typisch Regierung - Symptombekämpfung.
> Da müsste man schon mal genau nach den Gründen forschen, wieso Frauen  immernoch weniger gezahlt kriegen als Männer oder warum genau sie  eigentlich weniger Führungspositionen inne haben (obwohl wir ja immerhin  eine Bundeskanzleri*n* und sogar eine Verteidigungsminister*in* haben)



Sie müssen besser verhandeln, sich besser verkaufen. Die alten Chefs die sich an Frauen stören sterben langsam aus. So erlebe ich es zumindest.

Oder man macht  es wie Samantha Bricks und macht eine eigen Firma auf und stellt nur  Frauen ein mit der Hoffnung endlich in Frieden arbeiten zu  können...um es kurz zu machen alles ging gnadenlos schief. 


In anderen  Ländern gibt es mehr Frauen in "Männerberufen". Das liegt aber auch  daran, dass es in einigen Ländern keine große Wahlfreiheit an Jobs gibt (zu wenig Jobs (z.B. keine Genderstudies da Land noch zu unterentwickelt)).  Da wird jeder Job genommen. Hier (in Wohlstandsländern) kann man sich frei entscheiden und  dann wird eben so entschieden wie entschieden wird.

In einem  skandinavischen Land wollte man mit starken Anreizen Frauen in  Männerberufe bringen. Es hat nichts gebracht, weil die frei Wahl der Frauen eben  anders ausviel.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Februar 2016)

> Behörden, wie Polizei, Bund und eben Feuerwehr haben ohnehin physische Einstellungskriterien.


Ich bezog mich auf die Freiwillige Feuerwehr 
Aber du hast mit dem Post natürlich auch recht.


----------



## Verminaard (6. Februar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Muss ich dir wirklich erklären, was das Grundgesetz zum Thema (Un)Schuld zu sagen hat?
> 
> Es ist offensichtlich schon viel zu spät, um unsere Grundwerte mit einem Zaun zu schützen
> 
> ...



Dann erklaer mal bitte ganz genau wie sich das mit Unschuld und illegalem Grenzuebertritt verhaelt.

Anscheinend bin ich zu dumm zu begreifen warum jemand einfach so auf deutschen Boden gelangen kann, obwohl sich diese Person den Anweisungen der deutschen Beamten (oder wer auch immer in diesem Fall fuer die Grenzsicherung zustaendig ist) wiedersetzt hat, ploetzlich legal ist und Rechte fuer alles Moegliche hat.

Im Grunde muss ich nur irgendwie deutschen Boden erreichen, egal ob legal oder illegal oder auch mit Gewalt, und schon bin ich safe, habe Gesetze hinter mir, irrrelevant was ich davor gemacht habe.
Zeitgleich wird ein Megaaufwand an Flueghaefen betrieben um Menschen die ins Land kommen zu kontrollieren.
Darf ich mich da auch auf irgendwelche Gesetze berufen, wenn ich alle Sperren und Anweisungen ignoriere?
Entzieht sich irgendwie meiner Logik.

Deine ueberhebliche Art hilft nicht unbedingt in so einer Diskussion weiter.


----------



## Woohoo (6. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Dann erklaer mal bitte ganz genau wie sich das mit Unschuld und illegalem Grenzuebertritt verhaelt.



Du musst einfach mit einer genügend großen Überzahl kommen die zu allem bereit ist. Und auf einen Gegner treffen der auf grund von Moralvorstellung und zu geringer Man/Womanpower etc. nicht zur Gegenwehr bereit ist.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hat doch Assange gesagt.



Ach er bestreitet jeden sexuellen Kontakt mit den zwei Frauen?

Außerdem, wenn du Recht hast, und in Schweden nur viel angezeigt und wenig verurteilt wird, warum stellt er sich dann nicht?



Threshold schrieb:


> Also, der Spruch wird langsam alt.



Dann hör doch mal mit deiner Verharmlosung auf. Ausländer sind bei Sexualstraftaten in Schweden überproportional überrepräsentiert. Ich habe dir den Beweis geliefert. Da dieser (staatliche) Report aber zu offensichtlich das Problem benannte, wurde er 2005 eingestellt.

Und auf diese Entwicklung steuert Deutschland zu. Das will ich nicht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, und das gilt dann nur für Flüchtlinge mit arabischen Migrationshintergrund?



Wenn die in der Gruppe sind, die überproportional überrepräsentiert ist, dann ja.



Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist mit den Typen, die Flüchtlingsheime anzünden? Die treten auch meist in Gruppen auf und haben ähnle Frisuren und Klamotten an. Sind also recht einfach zu erkennen.



A) Sind das ausländisch Staatsbürger, die man einfach abschieben kann?

B) Ist nur Brandstiftung. Finde ich persönlich nicht so schlimm, wie Sexualdelikte.



Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist mit den Hooligans in Stadien? Auch die treten in Gruppen auf und sind meist gut zu erkennen.



Siehe A) und B)



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann gibt es da noch die Wirtschafskriminellen. Die treten meist in Anzügen auf. Sind also leicht zu erkennen.



Siehe A) und B)



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann haben wir da noch die Steuerhinterzieher. Die sind auch leicht zu erkennen. Meist an den Aussagen, dass es ihnen so Leid tut --nachdem man sie erwischt hat.



Siehe A) und B)

Du bestätigst wunderbar die Aussage. Für dich können nur Einheimische Kriminelle sein und dann vergleichst du auch noch Straftaten die deutlich weniger schlimm sind, als Sexualstraftaten. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, es sind unterschiedliche Situationen, aber so etwas wie ein differenzierter Blick fehlt Dir. Darum sage ich auch immer ganz pauschal, wer bei Pegida mitmarschiert hat in Deutschland nichts zu suchen. Deppen brauchen wir hier nicht. _"Sack ab, Arbeitslager",_ um meinen Vater zu zitieren, der hin und wieder etwas aufbrausend ist, wenn es um rechtes Gesocks geht.



Du kannst deutsche Staatsbürger nicht ausweisen. Und sie für die Wahrnehmung ihrer Grundrechte (Demonstrationsrecht) auszuweisen, zeigt auch sehr schön, was du davon hälst.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> 1. Du kannst gerne diese Meinung haben, aber entscheiden werden darüber unsere Gerichte



§16a GG. Welches Nachbarland Deutschland ist kein sicherer Drittstaat und/oder Mitgliedsstaat der europäischen Union?

Das sind alles illegalen Einwanderer. Weg mit denen, die haben keinen Anspruch hier zu sein.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> 2. Wir füttern schon den ganzen Ballast durch, der sich bei AfD und Pegida sammelt. Da sind die Flüchtlinge im Zweifel produktiver. Alleine schon die Abschiebung aller Nazis würde den deutschen Staat Milliarden sparen!  Der Postillon: Studie: Abschiebung von Nazis wÃ¼rde Staatskasse um Milliarden entlasten



Wage ich zu bezweifeln:

Dresden: Bei Pegida marschiert die Mittelschicht - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Flüchtlinge als Fachkräfte: Viele bleiben arbeitslos - DIE WELT

Flüchtlinge: Immer mehr Arbeitslose und Hartz-Empfänger - DIE WELT

PS: Der Postilion ist als Satirezeitung keine valide Quelle. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> 3. Ja, Männer haben ein merkwürdiges Bild von Frauen. Wir bemühen uns hier seit hundert Jahren mit Feministinnen, Männern ein wenig beizubringen, dass Frauen nicht nur Fleisch sind. Und dann kommen die Pegida-Deppen, und schwafeln von Genderismus und wollen das alles rückgängig machen. Da liegt die Gefahr, weil diese Deppen ein völlig verschobenes Frauenbild haben. Die Flüchtlinge werden lernen können, wenn nicht , gehts ins Gefängnis.



Es geht um das klassische Familienbild. Daran ist nichts verkehrt.

Und das falsche Frauenbild vermittelt der Islam, nicht Pegida.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wer entscheidet es? Was ist denn notwendig? Von Gleichstellung in der Gesellschaft sind wir meilenweit entfernt.
> Du bist der Meinung, Frauen und Männer sind gleichgestellt? In welcher Traumwelt lebst Du?
> Frauen werden in fachlichen Dingen extrem diskriminiert. Sie können noch so kompetent sein,
> ernst genommen werden sie nicht von diesen Hampelmännern und Gartenzwergen, die überall
> rumlaufen, nicht. Und daran muss weiter gearbeitet werden.



Frauen werden aber in unserer Gesellschaft nicht staatlicherseits diskriminiert. Gegen private Diskriminierung gibt es Strafgesetzbuche.

Wenn du gesellschaftliche Diskriminierung von Frauen sehen willst, guck dir islamische Länder an.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Februar 2016)

> B) Ist nur Brandstiftung. Finde ich persönlich nicht so schlimm, wie Sexualdelikte.


Da dies aber nicht nur Sachbeschädigung ist, sondern auch Menschenleben gefährdet ist das eindeutig falsch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Da dies aber nicht nur Sachbeschädigung ist, sondern auch Menschenleben gefährdet ist das eindeutig falsch.



Falsch ist es in jedem Fall. Aber dafür gibt es Gerichte. 

Ich sehe weder unsere Demokratie, noch unsere Gesellscahft durch Brandstiftiung gefährdet, aber sehr wohl durch hunderttausend Anhänger einer totalitären Gewaltideologie, die eine mittelalterliche Vorstellung von der Stellung der Frau haben.


----------



## Sparanus (6. Februar 2016)

Ein Brand ist immer eine potentielle Gefährdung menschlichen Lebens, sowohl des Lebens der Bewohner, der Angestellten
als auch der Feuerwehr die dort rein muss. Zu letzteren gehöre ich, ich sehe mich durch solche Sachen auch gefährdet.
Ich setze mich gerne der Gefahr aus, wenn es darum geht den Leuten zu helfen, aber wenn jemand irgendeine Brandstiftung begeht
ist es auch eine Gefahr für die Leute die das aufräumen müssen.

Ich bin wie du kein Freund davon Millionen Flüchtlinge im Land zu haben und den Islam mag ich auch nicht, aber wir
müssen alle zur Rechenschaft ziehen die mit solchen Angriffen die Sicherheit in diesem Land gefährden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (6. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ein Brand ist immer eine potentielle Gefährdung menschlichen Lebens, sowohl des Lebens der Bewohner, der Angestellten
> als auch der Feuerwehr die dort rein muss. Zu letzteren gehöre ich, ich sehe mich durch solche Sachen auch gefährdet.
> Ich setze mich gerne der Gefahr aus, wenn es darum geht den Leuten zu helfen, aber wenn jemand irgendeine Brandstiftung begeht
> ist es auch eine Gefahr für die Leute die das aufräumen müssen.
> ...



Absolut. Jede Straftat gehört aufgeklärt und die Straftäter je nach Straftat auch bestraft. Und wenn das Flüchtlingsheim bereits bewohnt war, heißt das auch versuchter Mord in meinen Augen.

Aber die meisten Anschläge galten bisher unbewohnten Gebäude. Und das ist einfach Brandstiftung. Das sollte man nach alle Regeln des Rechtsstaates verfolgen, aber man sollte es nicht medial überhöhen.


----------



## Threshold (6. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach er bestreitet jeden sexuellen Kontakt mit den zwei Frauen?
> 
> Außerdem, wenn du Recht hast, und in Schweden nur viel angezeigt und wenig verurteilt wird, warum stellt er sich dann nicht?


 
Hat er auch schon mal gesagt. er befürchtet dann ausgeliefert zu werden.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du bestätigst wunderbar die Aussage. Für dich können nur Einheimische Kriminelle sein und dann vergleichst du auch noch Straftaten die deutlich weniger schlimm sind, als Sexualstraftaten.



Nein. Ich will sagen, dass Kriminalität nichts mit der Staatsbürgerschaft zu tun hat, sondern immer mit Menschen. Scheint bei dir nicht anzukommen.
Und ich wiege keine Tat auf. Jede Form der Kriminalität gehört im Rahmen des Rechtsstaates verfolgt und bestraft.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht um das klassische Familienbild. Daran ist nichts verkehrt.



Nur dass es inzwischen andere Formen des Zusammenlebens gibt.
Das muss man halt akzeptieren.
Oder willst du den allein erziehenden Müttern die Kinder wegnehmen, weil es keinen Vater in der Familie gibt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Wichtig ist beides. Unsere Regierung arbeitet(indirekt) aber gegen Europa und ist beim helfen planlos. Es kann aber nicht sein das Deutschland alleine die Welt retten muss. Wenn wir konsequent die Flüchtlinge mit abgelehnten Asylantrag abschieben würde und den Rest gerecht über die gesamte EU verteilen würde wäre das Problem lächerlich klein.



Viele Probleme wären lächerlich klein, wenn die EU an einem Strang ziehen würde. Z.B. könnte man (deutsche) Banken, die sich verzocken, Pleite gehen lassen, anstatt ihr Geschäft über die EZB zu retten. Oder man könnte (deutsche) Autohersteller, die gerne Luftverpester bauen, Strafen zahlen lassen, anstatt die Grenzwerte an die (deutsche) Industrie anzupassen. etc.
Macht man aber nicht, stattdessen pocht jeder nur auf seine eigenen Vorteile, wobei das natürlich zugunsten wirtschaftlich kleineren EU-Staaten ausgeht. Und da braucht man dann auch nicht überrascht zu sein, wenn die EU-Staaten nicht an einem Strang ziehen, sobald es darum geht, ein (deutsches) Flüchtlingsproblem gemeinsam zu lösen.
Willkommen in Merkels Welt.




highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Hast du schonmal einen ALG II Antrag gestellt? Das ist eigentlich ein Verhinderungsakt... Ohne Hilfe kann das kaum einer.
> Die geforderten Nachweise haben viele schlicht nicht mehr oder können sie nicht beibringen.



Sorry, aber wenn ich mich richtig erinnere, muss man seine Identität irgendwie beweisen (Perso, Pass) und ggf. den eigenen Kontostand, das wars erstmal. Wenn man weitere Kosten erstattet haben möchte (z.B. Miete) muss man halt Belege über deren Zahlung mitbringen - aber da reicht ein Kontoauszug oder eine Rechnung über eben diesen Zahlungsvorgang. Das sollte zu dem Zeitpunkt, zu dem jemand in Einkommensprobleme gerät, für niemanden ein unüberwindliches Problem sein. Nur bei Leuten, die seit einem Jahrzehnt ohne Wohnsitz leben, nirgendwo gemeldet sind und keinerlei Ausweisdokumente und natürlich auch kein Bankkonto haben, da versagt das System, weil es eben nicht vorsieht, dass jemand 10 Jahre zu spät vorbeikommt. Selbst für solche Personen gibt es aber vielerorts Hilfsprogramme. Die sind zwar alles andere als ein Zuckerschlecken, aber ganz ehrlich:
Das ist das Leben auf der Straße auch nicht.




aloha84 schrieb:


> Ganz davon abgesehen, dass Sanktionen auf "nicht arbeiten wollen" (was in diesem Fall ja nicht zutreffend wäre), niemals die Wohnkosten betreffen. Für den Rest gibt es amtliche Gutscheine.
> Wir haben sogar wenn du nicht mehr voll Geschäftsfähig bist, Betreuer in den Sozialämtern, die dir zur Not alles abnehmen.



Gutscheine/weitere Hilfsleistungen zusätzlich zum ermittelten Bedarf zu beantragen ist ein Graus und schon allein aufgrund der Bürokratie eine Sache, die Wochen, vielerorts Monate braucht. Wer in dieser Zeit seine Miete nicht zahlt, hat ggf. schon die Kündigung vom Vermieter. Und nein, jemand dem "nur" das Geld für Essen gestrichen wurde aber dem das für die Wohnung weiterhin überwiesen wird, der liegt am Ende des Monats nicht verhungert in einer bezahlten Wohnung...

(sorry für OT, aber in diesem Thread fällt das wohl eh nicht mehr auf...)




Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ich bin nicht mit allen Gesetzen vertraut, ...



Keine Sorge, da bist du nicht alleine. Viele Leute sind verdammt stolz drauf, wenn sie auch nur einen einzigen Unterparagraphen kennen und reiben das dann jedem bei jeder sich nicht bietenden Gelegenheit unter die Nase. Das es daneben noch andere Paragraphen zu z.B. Aufenthaltsberechtigungen geben könnte oder gar so etwas wie Verwaltungsvorschriften, die die praktische Umsetzung regeln, das übersteigt offensichtlich den Verstand einiger Mitposter.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie wäre es denn mit den ganzen Waffen und Geld, dass sie von den USA, GB, Frankreich und den Golfstaaten bekommen haben?



Korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege - aber das Geld und die Waffen haben nicht Assads Gegner, sondern Assads Freunde und er selbst bekommen. Und die setzten das doch auch, ganz in deinem Sinne, gegen ihre Mitmenschen ein, bis diese nach Europa fliehen.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Dann erklaer mal bitte ganz genau wie sich das mit Unschuld und illegalem Grenzuebertritt verhaelt.
> 
> Anscheinend bin ich zu dumm zu begreifen warum jemand einfach so auf deutschen Boden gelangen kann, obwohl sich diese Person den Anweisungen der deutschen Beamten (oder wer auch immer in diesem Fall fuer die Grenzsicherung zustaendig ist) wiedersetzt hat, ploetzlich legal ist und Rechte fuer alles Moegliche hat.



Wo wiedersetzt sich denn jemand den Anweisungen eines Beamtens? Gemäß von Deutschland ratifizierter Flüchtlingskonvention ist es eine legale Einreise, wenn man über eine Grenze flieht und sich schnellstmöglich bei den Behörden meldet. Ein Grenzer, der diese Einreise verhindern würde, statt die Meldung anzunehmen, der verstößt gegen geltendes Recht - nicht der Flüchtling.



> Im Grunde muss ich nur irgendwie deutschen Boden erreichen, egal ob legal oder illegal oder auch mit Gewalt, und schon bin ich safe, habe Gesetze hinter mir, irrrelevant was ich davor gemacht habe.
> Zeitgleich wird ein Megaaufwand an Flueghaefen betrieben um Menschen die ins Land kommen zu kontrollieren.
> Darf ich mich da auch auf irgendwelche Gesetze berufen, wenn ich alle Sperren und Anweisungen ignoriere?
> Entzieht sich irgendwie meiner Logik.



Weil du Dinge verknüpfen willst, die überhaupt nichts miteinander zu tun haben.
Ja: In dem Moment, wo du dich über die deutsche Grenze flüchtest, bist du erst einmal "save". Ende der Durchsage - alles andere, insbesondere mehr Bürokratie und Schranken, würden in Anbetracht des Grundgedankens einer Flucht ("schnell weg") auch absurd.
Nein: Das heißt nicht, dass du alle Sperren und Anweisungen, etc. ignorieren darfst. Diese dienen der Steuerung des weiteren Verfahrens. Wie dir vielleicht an Grenzen aufgefallen ist, stehen diese auch nicht auf der Grenzlinie, sondern im Land - das hat seinen Grund. In dem Moment, wo du die Grenze überschritten hast, bist du vor etwaigen Verfolgern geschützt (zumindest laut Gesetz), unterliegst aber auch den Regelwerken Deutschlands. Und gemäß denen durchläufst du jetzt diverse Sperren und Prüfungen, die deine zukünftigen Freiheiten in Deutschland definieren und im Rahmen von denen z.B. auch geprüft wird, was du vorher gemacht hast. Am Ende dieser Prüfung kann durchaus die Abschiebung aus Deutschland stehen - aber bis dahin bist du in Sicherheit. Denn bis man genau das geprüft hat, ist eben nicht ausgeschlossen, dass du einen verdammt guten Grund hast, warum du auf dieser Seite der Grenze bleiben musst. Da gilt, wie überall anders in diesem Rechtsstaat auch: Im Zweifel für den Angeklagten.

Im übrigen ist bei Verstoß gegen deutsche Gesetze, z.B. zum Thema Grenzüberschreitungen, auch keine unmittelbare Abschiebung/Gegenmaßnahme z.B. durch einen schießenden Grenzer möglich. Alle "Weichei"-Regeln zur Verhältnismäßigkeit beiseite leben wir immer noch in einem Rechtsstaat. Wenn ein Beamter eine Straftat beobachtet, dann ist der Täter nicht zu erschießen, sondern festzunehmen und einem Richter vorzuführen. Und erst der entscheidet darüber, ob z.B. das Kind hier bleiben darf, während gegen die Mutter Maßnahmen ergriffen werden. Der deutsche Katalog für Strafmaßnahmen umfasst dabei übrigens weder "erschießen" noch "ins Ausland bringen".


----------



## Verminaard (6. Februar 2016)

*ruyven_macaran*, was du jetzt geschrieben hast, fuer wen gilt das genau?
Fuer Fluechtlinge? Oder fuer Jeden?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2016)

Das meiste bezieht sich auf (ausdrücklich angegebene) Gruppen, darunter auch die Gruppe "Flüchtlinge", einiges bezieht sich auf größere Kreise. Afaik bezieht sich nichts auf nordkoreanische Korbflechter, also somit nichts auf wirklich "Jeden". Für eine genauere Antwort müsste man wissen, um welchen Aspekt der Dinge, die ich geschrieben habe, es dir eigentlich geht und wer für dich "Jeder" ist...


----------



## Verminaard (6. Februar 2016)

Von was genau reden wir hier? 
Fluechtlinge, Einwanderer, Menschen die in Deutschland Asyl beantragen wollen?
Wenn Fluechtlinge vor was genau wird hier gefluechtet?
Krieg, Verfolgung, Armut?
Wo  in Oesterreich herrscht Krieg, wer in Oesterreich verfolgt diese Leute,  Oesterreich hat einen aehnlichen Lebensstandard wie Deutschland wenn  nicht besser.

Du schreibst folgendes:


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ja: In dem Moment, wo du dich über die deutsche Grenze flüchtest, bist du erst einmal "save". Ende der Durchsage - alles andere, insbesondere mehr Bürokratie und Schranken, würden in Anbetracht des Grundgedankens einer Flucht ("schnell weg") auch absurd.



Ich kann nichts von Flucht erkennen, wenn man durch diverse sichere Staaten reist. Ich zaehl mal Tuerkei nicht unbedingt dazu. Ob Griechenland in diesem Zustand sicher ist, muesste auch erstmal eruiert werden.

Wir reden hier die ganze Zeit von Fluechtlingen ohne das das hier mal ordentlich definiert wurde.
Aus der Gefahrenzone haben sich die Menschen gebracht, alles darueber hinaus ist keine Flucht.

Natuerlich ist es verstaendlich das fast Jeder nach Deutschland will. Es ist doch bekannt, das die Chance effektiv abgeschoben zu werden, gerade in Deutschland sehr gering ist. Hinzu kommen noch Leistungen die man in anderen Laendern als Ayslantraeger nicht in dieser Form bekommt
Ich wuerde auch dorthinwollen, wo ich die besten Chancen habe zu bleiben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2016)

Das Du (oder irgend jemand anderes) bei einem Grenzübertritt keine Flucht "erkennen kann" tut nichts zur Sache. Beim Flüchtlingsrecht geht es per Definition um Leben und Tod und da verlässt man sich nicht auf die Blitz-Erkenntnis von irgend einer Einzelperson. Und selbst du willst ja offensichtlich erst einmal "eruieren". Aus genau diesem Grund hat erst einmal jeder das Recht, sich als Flüchtling zu melden und Asyl zu beantragen, ohne wenn und aber.


Ob er auch einen berechtigten Anspruch auf Asyl oder zumindest eine der andere Form von anhaltendem Schutz hat, ist ein vollkommen anderes Thema. Dass entscheiden später die zuständigen Behörde in Ruhe und unter Beachtung aller vom Gesetzgeber als relevant erachteten Faktoren beurteilt wird. Und eben nicht ein Grenzer über Kimme und Korn. Für das Flüchtlingsrecht zählt an der Grenze nur eins: Das der potentiell Schutzbedürftige erst einmal in Sicherheit ist. Abschieben kann man hinterher immer noch - wiederbeleben nicht.

Das gleiche Prinzip gilt übrigens auch in anderen potentiellen Notfällen. So sind z.B. alle Schiffe nach internationalem Seerecht verpflichtet, Schiffbrüchige zu retten. Wenn ein deutsche Fregatte einem Bootsflüchtling das Vehikel unterm Arsch versenkt, muss sie diesen danach aus dem Wasser fischen - ohne wenn und aber (afaik sind nicht einmal im Kriegsrecht Ausnahmen vorgesehen).
Aus Sicht der Verteidiger deutscher Grenzen wäre das Versenken von Flüchtlingsschiffen somit also der größte Fehler, den man machen kann, denn die Fregatte gilt dann in den meisten Rechtsaspekten als deutscher Boden, meines Wissens nach auch im Rahmen aller Asyl- und Flüchtlingsrechte.


----------



## Nightslaver (6. Februar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Du (oder irgend jemand anderes) bei einem Grenzübertritt keine Flucht "erkennen kann" tut nichts zur Sache. Beim Flüchtlingsrecht geht es per Definition um Leben und Tod und da verlässt man sich nicht auf die Blitz-Erkenntnis von irgend einer Einzelperson. Und selbst du willst ja offensichtlich erst einmal "eruieren". Aus genau diesem Grund hat erst einmal jeder das Recht, sich als Flüchtling zu melden und Asyl zu beantragen, ohne wenn und aber.
> 
> 
> Ob er auch einen berechtigten Anspruch auf Asyl oder zumindest eine der andere Form von anhaltendem Schutz hat, ist ein vollkommen anderes Thema. Dass entscheiden später die zuständigen Behörde in Ruhe und unter Beachtung aller vom Gesetzgeber als relevant erachteten Faktoren beurteilt wird. Und eben nicht ein Grenzer über Kimme und Korn. Für das Flüchtlingsrecht zählt an der Grenze nur eins: Das der potentiell Schutzbedürftige erst einmal in Sicherheit ist. Abschieben kann man hinterher immer noch - wiederbeleben nicht.



Richtig, das Problem liegt mMn. auch mehr im Umgang mit Asylanträgen. Ich finde es zum Beispiel äußerst schwachsinnig das abgelehnte Asylantragssteller einfach gegen die Entscheidung klagen können, vor allem wenn die Chancen auf einen Sieg in zweiter Instanz äußerst unwahrscheinlich sind weil sie definitiv aus einem eigentlich sicheren Staat kommen (Algerien zum Beispiel).
Trotz allem können sie in Revision gehen und so erstmal noch bis zu ein paar Jahren rausholen in denen sie nicht abgeschoben werden können weil das Verfahren noch läuft.

Es würde da schon viel helfen wenn man es so regeln würde das abgelehnte Anträge nicht anfechtbar sind, das würde zwar sicher auch dazu führen das es erst einmal mehr Fehlentscheidungen gibt, aber würde das System stark entlasten und mehr Raum und Kapaziät für "bessere" Erstprüfungen schaffen die diese wieder verringern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. Februar 2016)

Die Möglichkeit, gegen Entscheidungen zu klagen, ist ein fundamentaler Bestandteil eines Rechtsstaates 

Wo du aber recht hast: Es ist schwachsinnig, wie viel Zeit von so einer Klage bis zum Urteil vergeht. Die eigentliche Bearbeitung geht dabei ja noch, aber die Gerichte sind derart mit überverklausalierter Rechtssprechung und Bürokratie belastet, dass die Verfahren ewig auf Halde liegen. Daran sollte man dringend etwas ändern.

Ach ne, das würde ja bedeuten, Deutsche zu kritisieren, anstatt alle Schuld auf Flüchtlinge zu schieben


----------



## Sparanus (7. Februar 2016)

Naja wir sollten sie zurück ziehen und das leere Boot versenken.
Noch ne Überfahrt sollte sich kaum jemand leisten können.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hat er auch schon mal gesagt. er befürchtet dann ausgeliefert zu werden.



Wenn er Gesetze gebrochen hat, muss er damit rechnen. Außerdem bisschen komisch, er war schon in englischer Haft.

Wenn das wirklich nur ein Plan der Amerikaner ist, warum haben sie sich dann nicht Assange direkt von den Briten geholt? Immerhin ihr wichtigster Verbündeter.



Threshold schrieb:


> Nein. Ich will sagen, dass Kriminalität nichts mit der Staatsbürgerschaft zu tun hat, sondern immer mit Menschen. Scheint bei dir nicht anzukommen.
> Und ich wiege keine Tat auf. Jede Form der Kriminalität gehört im Rahmen des Rechtsstaates verfolgt und bestraft.



Und wenn eine Gruppe überproportional überrepräsentiert ist?

Dann muss man das a) thematisieren und b) entsprechend darauf reagieren.



Threshold schrieb:


> Nur dass es inzwischen andere Formen des Zusammenlebens gibt.
> Das muss man halt akzeptieren.



Akzeptieren, ja. Es als das Allgemeingültige und vor allem als die Norm darstellen? Nein.



Threshold schrieb:


> Oder willst du den allein erziehenden Müttern die Kinder wegnehmen, weil es keinen Vater in der Familie gibt?



Wozu? Dort gibt es ja Kinder.

 Etwas das man aus einer homosexuellen (oder irgendeiner anderen außer einer heterosexuellen) Beziehung nie erwarten wird.

Und die Förderung von sowas nützt unserer Demografie und unserem Land gar nicht. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Korrigiere mich, wenn ich falsch liege - aber das Geld und die Waffen haben nicht Assads Gegner, sondern Assads Freunde und er selbst bekommen. Und die setzten das doch auch, ganz in deinem Sinne, gegen ihre Mitmenschen ein, bis diese nach Europa fliehen.



Das diese Leute nach Europa fliehen, ist überhaupt nicht in meinem Sinne.

Aber ja du liegst falsch und ich korrigiere dich sehr gerne. Die FSA (und andere "moderate" Gruppen) erhalten Geld und Waffen durch einige westliche Länder und durch einige Golfstaaten.

Dann sollen die Syrier ihre Angelegenheit bitte vor Ort klären und nicht feige abhauen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das Du (oder irgend jemand anderes) bei einem Grenzübertritt keine Flucht "erkennen kann" tut nichts zur Sache. Beim Flüchtlingsrecht geht es per Definition um Leben und Tod und da verlässt man sich nicht auf die Blitz-Erkenntnis von irgend einer Einzelperson. Und selbst du willst ja offensichtlich erst einmal "eruieren". Aus genau diesem Grund hat erst einmal jeder das Recht, sich als Flüchtling zu melden und Asyl zu beantragen, ohne wenn und aber.



Deutschlands Nachbarländer:

Dänemark
Polen
Tschechien
Österreich
Schweiz
Frankreich
Luxemburg
Belgien
Niederlande

Welches dieser Länder ist jetzt so "unsicher", dass man vor dort "flüchten" muss und es um "Leben und Tod" geht?

Das sind keine Flüchtlinge, dass sind Sozialtouristen. Flüchtlinge sind es nicht mehr, seid sie Syrien verlassen haben. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die Möglichkeit, gegen Entscheidungen zu klagen, ist ein fundamentaler Bestandteil eines Rechtsstaates
> 
> Wo du aber recht hast: Es ist schwachsinnig, wie viel Zeit von so einer Klage bis zum Urteil vergeht. Die eigentliche Bearbeitung geht dabei ja noch, aber die Gerichte sind derart mit überverklausalierter Rechtssprechung und Bürokratie belastet, dass die Verfahren ewig auf Halde liegen. Daran sollte man dringend etwas ändern.
> 
> Ach ne, das würde ja bedeuten, Deutsche zu kritisieren, anstatt alle Schuld auf Flüchtlinge zu schieben



Richtig. Es sind die Deutschen zu kritisieren, die geltendes Recht brechen.

Z.b. §16a GG. Würde man unser Land konsequent vor den ganzen illegalen Einwanderern schützen, wären Rechtsprechung und Bürokratie auch nicht überlastet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Und wenn eine Gruppe überproportional überrepräsentiert ist?..


Wir haben keine Sippenhaft mehr, in welchem Jahrundert lebst Du? Sind sämtliche rechtsstaatlichen Werte an Dir vorbei gegangen? Das ist ja nicht zu ertragen....
Was meinst Du, wieviele statistische Auffälligkeiten wir bei Dir finden und fändest Du es klasse, wenn wir Dich darum erstmal pauschal ins Gefängniss stecken
oder weiterbilden? Natürlich wäre es sinnvoll, z.B. jeden AfD Wähler direkt von der Urne wegzufangen und erst einmal sechs Monate Weiterbildung und deutschen
Werten zu geben. Schwebt Dir das vor, oder welche Gruppenmerkmale willst Du nehmen? Und ist Dir klar, welche Grundgesetze verletzt würden?

Es gibt keine Vorverurteilungen. Das man in Brennpunkte auf FREIWILLIGE Aufklärung setzt und z.B Streetworker und andere einsetzt, ist etwas ganz anderes


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir haben keine Sippenhaft mehr, in welchem Jahrundert lebst Du?



Hab ich irgendwo etwas von Haft geschrieben? Muss an mir vorbei gegangen sein.

Wenn ich mich nicht total irre, müsste es das 21. Jahrhundert sein.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sind sämtliche rechtsstaatlichen Werte an Dir vorbei gegangen? Das ist ja nicht zu ertragen....



Wenn das nicht zu "ertragen" ist, warum postest du dann noch?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was meinst Du, wieviele statistische Auffälligkeiten wir bei Dir finden und fändest Du es klasse, wnn wir Dich darum erstmal pauschal ins Gefängniss stecken oder weiterbilden?



Im Gegensatz zu den ganzen Sozialtouristen muss man nicht weiterbilden, da ich keine Belastung fürs Sozialsystem bin. Und mein Führungszeugnis liest sich einwandfrei. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Welche Gruppenmerkmale willst Du nehmen?



Das müssten die entsprechenden Ermittlungsbehörden entsprechend ihren Erfahrung regeln.

Wenn z.B. bei Gewaltdelikten überproportional viele Männer auftauchen (wofür ich keine Statistik habe, ich es einfach aber mal vermute), macht es wenig Sinn den Hauptaugenmerk auf Frauen zu richten, außer es gibt für den entsprechenden Fall dringende Hinweise, dass es eine Frau war.

Ist das jetzt so unrechtsstaatlich?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ....Wenn z.B. bei Gewaltdelikten überproportional viele Männer auftauchen ...  macht es wenig Sinn den Hauptaugenmerk auf Frauen zu richten,...


Ohhhh, war das nicht eine Seite vorher böser Feministen-Faschismus, die nur Männerhass haben?


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ohhhh, war das nicht eine Seite vorher böser Feministen-Faschismus, die nur Männerhass haben?



Diese Frage musst du an die User richten, die diesen Einwand vorgebracht haben.


----------



## Threshold (7. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Etwas das man aus einer homosexuellen (oder irgendeiner anderen außer einer heterosexuellen) Beziehung nie erwarten wird.



Und dass das eben heute falsch ist, ist für dich nicht offensichtlich?


----------



## Sparanus (7. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ohhhh, war das nicht eine Seite vorher böser Feministen-Faschismus, die nur Männerhass haben?



Ich habe von unserer Gesellschaft gesprochen wo Gleichberechtigung herrscht. Im nahen Osten ist das anders.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (7. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Naja wir sollten sie zurück ziehen und das leere Boot versenken.
> Noch ne Überfahrt sollte sich kaum jemand leisten können.



Wie schon mehrfach geäußert:
Es gibt nur ein "zurück" und das ist "in internationale Gewässer". Weder hat die EU-Küstenwache das Recht, in Hohheitsgebiete anderer Länder einzudringen, noch kann man an deren Küsten einfach irgendwelche Menschen anlanden, noch werden die Flüchtlinge hilfsbereit sagen, woher sie denn überhaupt kommen.

Davon abgesehen ist die Zahl von Bootsflüchtlingen via Marokko oder via Lybien im Vergleich zur Route über die Türkei mittlerweile ziemlich unbedeutend.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und dass das eben heute falsch ist, ist für dich nicht offensichtlich?



Das ist nicht falsch, sondern logisch.

Die Natur (oder aber Gott, wenn du religiös bist) hat dafür gesorgt, dass die Menschheit nur durch heterosexuelle Verkehr fortbesteht.

Also was ist daran falsch, die Familie zu fördern (wo unter Umständen Nachwuchs entstehen kann) und halt nicht alles andere (wo kein Nachwuchs entstehen wird)?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie schon mehrfach geäußert:
> Es gibt nur ein "zurück" und das ist "in internationale Gewässer". Weder hat die EU-Küstenwache das Recht, in Hohheitsgebiete anderer Länder einzudringen, noch kann man an deren Küsten einfach irgendwelche Menschen anlanden, noch werden die Flüchtlinge hilfsbereit sagen, woher sie denn überhaupt kommen.



Und? Sie werden aus irgendeinem afrikanische Mittelmeeranrainer stammen. Boot bis dahin begleiten, Leute von Bord holen. Schiff versenken.

Ist da irgendein Land, dass uns wirtschaftlich und/oder militärisch was könnte? Also wo ist das Problem? Die Leute kamen illegal her, also wissen sie, dass sie keinen Anspruch haben, hier zu sein. Weg mit denen.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Davon abgesehen ist die Zahl von Bootsflüchtlingen via Marokko oder via Lybien im Vergleich zur Route über die Türkei mittlerweile ziemlich unbedeutend.



Die Landgrenze muss natürlich auch geschützt werden, vor den illegalen Einwanderern.


----------



## Verminaard (7. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Landgrenze muss natürlich auch geschützt werden, vor den illegalen Einwanderern.



Das sind aber Fluechtlinge!

Wurde zumindest mir so erklaert.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Das sind aber Fluechtlinge!
> 
> Wurde zumindest mir so erklaert.



Gilt das eigentlich auch in beide Richtungen?

Sprich, wenn Leute aus Österreich "flüchten", können wir dann im Umkehrschluss auch nach Österreich "flüchten" ?

Ich bin verwirrt


----------



## Verminaard (7. Februar 2016)

Musst ruyven fragen, der kennt sich damit aus.
Ich sehe das auch so, das die Flucht vor Leib und Leben eigentlich schon lange geendet hat, und jetzt nur noch das Wunschasylland angestrebt wird, auch welchem (guten) Gruenden auch immer.
Er hat irgendwas erklaert, das ich sowas gar nicht wissen kann ob die auf der Flucht sind oder nicht.
Aber viel und lager Text > nicht allzuuebliche Woerter die man dann schoen unter Anfuehrungsstriche setzt, warum auch immer


----------



## Sparanus (7. Februar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie schon mehrfach geäußert:
> Es gibt nur ein "zurück" und das ist "in internationale Gewässer". Weder hat die EU-Küstenwache das Recht, in Hohheitsgebiete anderer Länder einzudringen, noch kann man an deren Küsten einfach irgendwelche Menschen anlanden, noch werden die Flüchtlinge hilfsbereit sagen, woher sie denn überhaupt kommen.
> 
> Davon abgesehen ist die Zahl von Bootsflüchtlingen via Marokko oder via Lybien im Vergleich zur Route über die Türkei mittlerweile ziemlich unbedeutend.


Diese Länder können uns aber nichts, was soll die Türkei machen?
Außerdem bekommen sie doch die Milliarden.


----------



## Verminaard (7. Februar 2016)

#gehtwählen: Gehen Sie wählen ? Lassen Sie den Extremen keinen Raum - FOCUS Online
Schoen das wir in Deutschland neutrale Medien haben und nicht so wie in Polen oder Russland von den Regierungen beeinflusste oder gar gesteuerte...



Achtung dieser Post kann Spuren von Sarkasmus und oder Ironie enthalten, lesen und verstehen auf eigene Gefahr.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> #gehtwählen: Gehen Sie wählen ? Lassen Sie den Extremen keinen Raum - FOCUS Online
> Schoen das wir in Deutschland neutrale Medien haben und nicht so wie in Polen oder Russland von den Regierungen beeinflusste oder gar gesteuerte...
> 
> 
> ...



Ich verstehe die Aufforderung so, dass keine Regierungsparteien  gewählt werden sollen.

Wer permanent geltendes Recht bricht, ist kein Fall für Parlamente sondern für Gerichte.


----------



## efdev (7. Februar 2016)

Das die Medien nicht Neutral sonder nach Auflage Arbeiten ist doch schon lange bekannt


----------



## Captn (7. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> #gehtwählen: Gehen Sie wählen ? Lassen Sie den Extremen keinen Raum - FOCUS Online
> Schoen das wir in Deutschland neutrale Medien haben und nicht so wie in Polen oder Russland von den Regierungen beeinflusste oder gar gesteuerte...
> 
> 
> ...


Das kommt vom Focus. Dass da nur Geschwätz bei rumkommt, ist auch nicht verwunderlich.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Februar 2016)

Derjenige, der behauptet, der SPIEGEL sei Merkel-orientiert, hat definitiv noch nie den Focus gelesen.

...und den Aufruf zum Wählengehen mit möglichem Rechtsruck zu untermauern ist kompletter Schwachsinn, das wird schon seit gefühlt 10 Jahren verzapft.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (7. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und den Aufruf zum Wählengehen mit möglichem Rechtsruck zu untermauern ist kompletter Schwachsinn, das wird schon seit gefühlt 10 Jahren verzapft.



Das stimmt, denn unter den Nichtwählern sind eben auch viele potenzielle Protestwähler.  Allgemein profitieren von niedrigen Wahlbeteiligungen immer die Parteien die das Image einer Protestpartei haben, und das sind nun mal die AfD und die Linkspartei.


----------



## Woohoo (7. Februar 2016)

Karneval etwas anders als in Rio 

Fasching: Polizei ermittelt wegen Volksverhetzung bei Karnevalsumzug |Â*ZEIT ONLINE




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Februar 2016)

Das ist aber auch mehr als geschmacklos.


----------



## Woohoo (7. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das ist aber auch mehr als geschmacklos.



Joah Satire halt. Hätte auch von der Titanic sein können.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Februar 2016)

Hmpf.
Zynismus lässt sich auch mit Zynismus antworten, es hängt halt immer davon ab, wer und wie dieser es gemeint hat und war.
Das wäre in diesem Fall sowohl von der einen als auch von der anderen Seite aus betrachtbar.^^


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (7. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Fasching: Polizei ermittelt wegen Volksverhetzung bei Karnevalsumzug |Â*ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Volksverhetzung ist das nicht. 
Das ist einfach nur tiefschwarzer Humor.


Bei uns ist beim Stadtfest (bzw. Tag der Sachsen 2012) mal einer bei der Parade in SS-Uniform rumgerannt, das ist krasser als das.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Februar 2016)

Wenn jemand in SS-Uniform rumrennt (Prinz Harry hat das ja auch mal gemacht) ist das schließlich auch verfassungswidrig.
In so einem Fall aber, ist es zu prüfen, ob ein fremdenfeindlicher Hintergrund zugrunde lag oder nicht, ich persönlich finde es sehr geschmacklos, zumal es mit keiner geschichtlichen Rhetorik in Einklang zu bringen wäre.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Februar 2016)

Nicht geschmackloser, als die Sachen von Charlie Hebdo.

Wer Satire nicht abkann, ist hier eh falsch aufgehoben.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Februar 2016)

Was Charlie Hebdo gemacht hat, war auch stellenweise sehr übertrieben, Satire der Satire wegen, das hätte auch nicht immer so sein müssen.
Würde man auch Jesus Christus so parodieren, würde das zweifellos auch irgendwann Beschwerden geben, hat man ja schließlich schon bei dem Film aus den 90ern, Matt Damon und Ben Affleck, gesehen.^^


----------



## Sparanus (7. Februar 2016)

> Wenn jemand in SS-Uniform rumrennt (Prinz Harry hat das ja auch mal gemacht) ist das schließlich auch verfassungswidrig.


Nein nur gewisse Symbole
Es gibt ein paar Sachen die auch so aussehen wie SS Uniformen z.B.
die Uniformen der Panzertruppe der Wehrmacht oder
einige Uniformen aus Animes die dann gecosplayed werden.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Februar 2016)

Ich glaube, es würde früher oder später dann der Paragraph "Erregung öffentlichen Ärgernisses" greifen.
Wenn jemand jetzte eine SS-Uniform trägt, zwar ohne Hakenkeruz, aber ansonsten 1:1 nachgestellt, würde der auch kaum straflos davonkommen, wenn ich mich nicht irre.^^


----------



## Verminaard (7. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Würde man auch Jesus Christus so parodieren, würde das zweifellos auch irgendwann Beschwerden geben, hat man ja schließlich schon bei dem Film aus den 90ern, Matt Damon und Ben Affleck, gesehen.^^



Beschwerden ≠ Anschlaege, Todesdrohungen, Ermordungen


----------



## Woohoo (7. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was Charlie Hebdo gemacht hat, war auch stellenweise sehr übertrieben, Satire der Satire wegen, das hätte auch nicht immer so sein müssen.
> Würde man auch Jesus Christus so parodieren, würde das zweifellos auch irgendwann Beschwerden geben, hat man ja schließlich schon bei dem Film aus den 90ern, Matt Damon und Ben Affleck, gesehen.^^



Beschweren darf sich auch jeder. Ob man dann gerichtlich verurteilt wird ist eine ganz andere Sache.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Beschwerden ≠ Anschlaege, Todesdrohungen, Ermordungen


Davon habe ich auch überhaupt nicht geredet, sondern von Klagen und Verfassungsbeschwerden.^^
Bleibt jetzt jedem selber überlassen, ob er jetzt gleich sofort Terroranschläge und Mordversuche reininterpretiert.
Mir ging es rein um das Rechtliche und den Punkt "Öffentlicher Anstand".


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was Charlie Hebdo gemacht hat, war auch stellenweise sehr übertrieben, Satire der Satire wegen, das hätte auch nicht immer so sein müssen.
> Würde man auch Jesus Christus so parodieren, würde das zweifellos auch irgendwann Beschwerden geben, hat man ja schließlich schon bei dem Film aus den 90ern, Matt Damon und Ben Affleck, gesehen.^^



Richtig. Aber sie gehen nicht gleich in das Gebäude der Filmfirma und erschiessen alle Angestellten, weil ihre Religion beleidigt wurde. 

Das ist halt der Unterschied zur Friedensreligion.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es würde früher oder später dann der Paragraph "Erregung öffentlichen Ärgernisses" greifen.
> Wenn jemand jetzte eine SS-Uniform trägt, zwar ohne Hakenkeruz, aber ansonsten 1:1 nachgestellt, würde der auch kaum straflos davonkommen, wenn ich mich nicht irre.^^



Solange kein Spruch und/oder Symbol drauf ist, dass verboten ist, ist das gestattet.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig. Aber sie gehen nicht gleich in das Gebäude der Filmfirma und erschiessen alle Angestellten, weil ihre Religion beleidigt wurde.
> 
> Das ist halt der Unterschied zur Friedensreligion.


"Friedensreligion"?
Die einzigen, die mir da einfallen, wäre der Buddhismus und die Geister der Indianerstämme.
Also diejenigen, welche Charlie Hebdo überfallen sowie den dänischen Karikaturisten umbrigen wollten, waren Extremisten, hätten die das auf amerikanischem Boden gemacht, hätten die zweifellos auch zumindest Morddrohungen erhalten.^^


----------



## Verminaard (7. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Davon habe ich auch überhaupt nicht geredet, sondern von Klagen und Verfassungsbeschwerden.^^
> Bleibt jetzt jedem selber überlassen, ob er jetzt gleich sofort Terroranschläge und Mordversuche reininterpretiert.
> Mir ging es rein um das Rechtliche und den Punkt "Öffentlicher Anstand".



Wollte bei deiner Aussage gar nichts reininterpretieren.
Mir ist nur die Diskussion von vor ein paar Seiten eingefallen, das der Islam ja immer missverstanden wird und gar nicht so ist wie angenommen.
Ich wollte hier nur einen kleinen markanten Vergleich ziehen.

Ist halt ein Unterschied ob es eine Empoerung gibt oder ob es Mordaufrufe und Anschlaege wegen Satire/Karikaturen gibt.
Natuerlich sind das immer die Extremisten die sowas letztendlich durchfuehren, aber selbst hier kenn ich kein Pendant zu anderen Religionen.
Das wirklich Erschreckende war aber nach solchen Ereignissen die, im besten Fall, Gleichgueltigkeit, im schlimmsten Fall, die Zustimmung anderer Moslems zu solchen Taten.
Selbst die angeblich gemaeßitgten Moslems haben hier kaum sowas Verurteilt, eher Verstaendniss gezeigt.

Sowas wird komplett ausgeblendet. Es wird das Bild vom gebildeten, aufgeklaerten Moslem kommuniziert, welcher nach Deutschland kommt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (7. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> "Friedensreligion"?
> Die einzigen, die mir da einfallen, wäre der Buddhismus und die Geister der Indianerstämme.
> Also diejenigen, welche Charlie Hebdo überfallen sowie den dänischen Karikaturisten umbrigen wollten, waren Extremisten, hätten die das auf amerikanischem Boden gemacht, hätten die zweifellos auch zumindest Morddrohungen erhalten.^^



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Das_Leben_des_Brian#USA
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Dogma_(Film)#Hintergrund

Zwei Beispiele für Filme die das Christentum und das Judentum verulken. Ja es gab Protesten. Nein, es wurden keine Flaggen oder Botschaften verbrannt, geschweige denn Menschen getötet.

Und das bei Charlie Hebdo und den  dänischen Karikaturisten waren auch keine Extremisten, sondern ganze normale Anhänger der Friedensreligion.


----------



## Two-Face (7. Februar 2016)

Welche "Friedensreligion"?
Mir fallen weiterhin außer zwei, drei, keine ein.
Und jeder, welcher für seine Religion töten würde, ist für mich ein Extremist, egal ob Christentum oder Islam; Als Jyllands und Charlie Hebdo ihre Karikaturen gemacht haben, hat nicht automatisch jeder Moslem ihre Redaktionszentralen gestürmt, nein, es waren danach die Extremisten, die ihre Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zogen.^^


----------



## Verminaard (7. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Welche "Friedensreligion"?
> Mir fallen weiterhin außer zwei, drei, keine ein.
> Und jeder, welcher für seine Religion töten würde, ist für mich ein Extremist, egal ob Christentum oder Islam; Als Jyllands und Charlie Hebdo ihre Karikaturen gemacht haben, hat nicht automatisch jeder Moslem ihre Redaktionszentralen gestürmt, nein, es waren danach die Extremisten, die ihre Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zogen.^^



Du weist doch was Kaaruzo mit Friedensreligion meint 

Natuerlich haben Extremisten diese Taten ausgefuehrt, aber die Akzeptanz und Verstaendniss unter den Moslems ist erschreckend hoch.


----------



## Poulton (8. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich glaube, es würde früher oder später dann der Paragraph "Erregung öffentlichen Ärgernisses" greifen.


Du weißt aber schon, was eine *Erregung*(!) öffentlichen Ärgernisses ist? Das hat nichts mit Meinungsäußerung oder irgendwelchen Symbolen zu tun, sondern in aller Öffentlichkeit sexuelle Handlungen vorzunehmen.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Februar 2016)

Den gibt es auch:
pr0gramm.com


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Welche "Friedensreligion"?
> Mir fallen weiterhin außer zwei, drei, keine ein.
> Und jeder, welcher für seine Religion töten würde, ist für mich ein Extremist, egal ob Christentum oder Islam; Als Jyllands und Charlie Hebdo ihre Karikaturen gemacht haben, hat nicht automatisch jeder Moslem ihre Redaktionszentralen gestürmt, nein, es waren danach die Extremisten, die ihre Aufmerksamkeit auf sich zogen.^^



Wenn aber diese „Religion“ die Aufforderung zum Töten ganz explizit enthält, und das auch noch im Imperativ (Befehlsform), sind das eben keine Extremisten, sondern ganz normale Anhänger.

Das ist halt der Unterschied zwischen „Du sollst nicht töten“ und „Tötet die Ungläubigen wo immer ihr sie trefft“.

Das schlägt sich dann natürlich auch in der Reaktion auf Satire nieder. Die einen Demonstrieren und Boykottieren, während die anderen Redaktionsräume stürmen und Menschen ermorden.


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. Februar 2016)

Thomas Strobl (CDU) will Asylrecht noch weiter verschärfen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Rolk (8. Februar 2016)

> Nach seinen Vorstellungen sollten Zuwanderer für ein unbefristetes  Aufenthaltsrecht "einigermaßen ordentlich Deutsch sprechen können",  Grundkenntnisse der deutschen Rechts- und Gesellschaftsordnung besitzen  und keine Straftaten begangen haben. Zudem sollten sie nachweisen  können, dass sie selbst für ihren Lebensunterhalt sorgen können.



Das klingt zu schön um wahr zu sein. Unserer weit nach links gerückten Regierung dürfte das leider deutlich zu weit gehen.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist nicht falsch, sondern logisch.



Nein. Das Bild wurde von der Kirche geprägt und von den Staaten übernommen. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Natur (oder aber Gott, wenn du religiös bist) hat dafür gesorgt, dass die Menschheit nur durch heterosexuelle Verkehr fortbesteht.



Ja. die Evolution hat erkannt, dass zwei Geschlechter mehr genetische Vielfalt bringen als eins. Hat mit Gott jetzt nichts zu tun.
Rund 5% einer Art sind aber eben nicht Heterosexuell sondern Homosexuelle. Das ist kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal des Homo Sapiens. Sowas trifft auch anderweitig zu.
Die 5% sind aber nicht entscheidend dafür, die Art zu erhalten und angesichts dessen, dass sich der Mensch sowieso aus der Evolution ausgeklammert hat -- wer hat schon mal einen kurzsichtigen Löwen gesehen oder einen übergewichtigen Leoparden oder einen Eisbären, der sich den Kühlschrank mit Robben vollstopft, soll den Finger heben -- kannst du den "kirchliche Rollenbild" oder eben deine Ansicht nicht mehr als einzig sinnvoller ansehen. Die Gesellschaft entwickelt sich dazu, das sind Fakten, die heute nun mal bestand haben.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also was ist daran falsch, die Familie zu fördern (wo unter Umständen Nachwuchs entstehen kann) und halt nicht alles andere (wo kein Nachwuchs entstehen wird)?



Der Staat fördert Großkonzerne. Willst du das ändern, musst du andere Parteien wählen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nein. Das Bild wurde von der Kirche geprägt und von den Staaten übernommen.



Das Mann und Frau sich fortpflanzen, wurde von der Kirche geprägt?

Gut zu wissen, ich dachte immer, das hätte die Natur so eingerichtet. Danke für die Information.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja. die Evolution hat erkannt, dass zwei Geschlechter mehr genetische Vielfalt bringen als eins. Hat mit Gott jetzt nichts zu tun.
> Rund 5% einer Art sind aber eben nicht Heterosexuell sondern Homosexuelle. Das ist kein Alleinstellungsmerkmal des Homo Sapiens. Sowas trifft auch anderweitig zu.
> Die 5% sind aber nicht entscheidend dafür, die Art zu erhalten und angesichts dessen, dass sich der Mensch sowieso aus der Evolution ausgeklammert hat -- wer hat schon mal einen kurzsichtigen Löwen gesehen oder einen übergewichtigen Leoparden oder einen Eisbären, der sich den Kühlschrank mit Robben vollstopft, soll den Finger heben -- kannst du den "kirchliche Rollenbild" oder eben deine Ansicht nicht mehr als einzig sinnvoller ansehen. Die Gesellschaft entwickelt sich dazu, das sind Fakten, die heute nun mal bestand haben.



Und die Gesellschaft kann sich noch so weit entwickeln, Stand heute, ist die heterosexuelle Fortpflanzung, die einzige, die unsere Spezies erhält.

Also warum sollten wir Sachen fördern, von denen wir nichts haben? 

_________________________________________________________________________________________

Fasching: Polizei ermittelt wegen Volksverhetzung bei Karnevalsumzug |Â*ZEIT ONLINE
Pfaffenhofen an der Ilm: Staatsanwaltschaft ermittelt wegen Karnevals-Panzer - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Die üblichen Berufsempörten mal wieder:

Auf dem deutschen Karneval wurden schon immer alles durch den Kakao gezogen, aber wenn die heiligsten der heiligen die ̶i̶̶l̶̶l̶̶e̶̶g̶̶a̶̶l̶̶e̶̶n̶̶ ̶̶e̶̶i̶̶n̶̶w̶̶a̶̶n̶̶d̶̶e̶̶r̶̶e̶̶r̶  Flüchtlinge verarscht werden, dann ist Schluss mit Lustig.

Wir schaffen das™


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das Mann und Frau sich fortpflanzen, wurde von der Kirche geprägt?



Anders herum.
Die Kirche nahm den Umstand, dass sich der Homo Sapiens, wie alle anderen Primaten auch, mehrgeschlechtlich fortpflanzt, zum Eigen zu erklären, dass das die Perfekte Welt wäre und es sie nur gäbe, wenn das immer so beibehalten wird -- deswegen ja auch konservativ. Kommt von konservieren, also beibehalten, nicht verändern. Und vor allem immer daran glauben.
Das hat sich über 2000 Jahre geprägt, bis irgendwann mal einer ankam und sagt, dass das beschissen ist, da sich im Laufe der Zeit die 5% Homosexuelle auch zur Gesellschaft dazu gehören wollen.
Und heute ist das eben so, da Homosexuelle Menschen ja nicht schlechter sind als Heterosexuelle Menschen sind und natürlich können sich homosexuelle Menschen auch fortpflanzen. Gibt ja inzwischen eine ganze Industrie dafür.
Warum also sollte man den Homosexuellen nicht die gleichen Rechte anerkennen wie den Heterosexuellen?
Aber das geht ja nicht. Sind ja anders denkende und das passt sich ins Weltbild von AfD, Pegida, Rechtsradikalen und Nationalisten.
Ich glaube ja, dass die Quote der homosexuellen Pegida Leuten höher ist als die Quote von homosexuellen Fußballern. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und die Gesellschaft kann sich noch so weit entwickeln, Stand heute, ist die heterosexuelle Fortpflanzung, die einzige, die unsere Spezies erhält.



Und noch mal für dich.
Es gibt über 7 Milliarden Menschen auf der Welt. Denkst du echt, dass die 5% Homosexuelle daran was ändern würden?
Ganz im Gegenteil. Es ist eher sinnvoll endlich mal die unkontrollierte Vermehrung des Homo Sapiens anzugehen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also warum sollten wir Sachen fördern, von denen wir nichts haben?



Wieso fördern?
Gleich behandeln.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Anders herum.
> Die Kirche nahm den Umstand, dass sich der Homo Sapiens, wie alle anderen Primaten auch, mehrgeschlechtlich fortpflanzt, zum Eigen zu erklären, dass das die Perfekte Welt wäre und es sie nur gäbe, wenn das immer so beibehalten wird -- deswegen ja auch konservativ. Kommt von konservieren, also beibehalten, nicht verändern. Und vor allem immer daran glauben.
> Das hat sich über 2000 Jahre geprägt, bis irgendwann mal einer ankam und sagt, dass das beschissen ist, da sich im Laufe der Zeit die 5% Homosexuelle auch zur Gesellschaft dazu gehören wollen.



Was hast du ständig mit deiner Kirche? Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich Atheist bin. Ich sprach vom klassischen Familienbild, und das hat nicht die Kirche „erfunden“, sondern die Natur, indem sie die Fortpflanzung des Menschen heterosexuell machte.

Schon lange vor der Kirche haben Männer und Frauen Kinder gezeugt, weil die Natur das so eingerichtet hat. Was ist daran verkehrt, sich an diesem Familienbild zu orientieren?

Schließlich ist das ja scheinbar auch im Sinne der Natur.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und heute ist das eben so, da Homosexuelle Menschen ja nicht schlechter sind als Heterosexuelle Menschen sind und natürlich können sich homosexuelle Menschen auch fortpflanzen. Gibt ja inzwischen eine ganze Industrie dafür.



Das homosexuelle Menschen in der Lage sind, Menschen zu zeugen, ist mir klar. Schließlich haben auch homosexuelle Männer Spermien und homosexuelle Frauen eine Gebärmutter.

Aber wenn sie in einer reinen homosexuellen Beziehung leben, wird es wohl kaum zu heterosexuellem Verkehr kommen, oder?



Threshold schrieb:


> Warum also sollte man den Homosexuellen nicht die gleichen Rechte anerkennen wie den Heterosexuellen?



Weil sie keinen Nachwuchs zeugen werden. Also sind sie vom familienpolitischen Standpunkt aus, nicht förderungsfähig. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber das geht ja nicht. Sind ja anders denkende und das passt sich ins Weltbild von AfD, Pegida, Rechtsradikalen und Nationalisten.



Die AfD (und um deren Wahlprogramm ging es ja) setzt sich für das klassische Familienbild (sprich Mann und Frau) ein. Nochmal, was ist daran verkehrt?

Nur deshalb sind wir alle (du und ich einbegriffen) heute auf der Welt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und noch mal für dich.
> Es gibt über 7 Milliarden Menschen auf der Welt. Denkst du echt, dass die 5% Homosexuelle daran was ändern würden?



Keineswegs. Deshalb sollte man sie auch (wie in Deutschland längst geschehen) auch akzeptieren. Man muss sie nur nicht fördern, an Stellen, wo es überflüssig ist. Vor allem aber muss man es nicht als Norm darstellen. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ganz im Gegenteil. Es ist eher sinnvoll endlich mal die unkontrollierte Vermehrung des Homo Sapiens anzugehen.



Ahhh. Jetzt wird es interessant. Wer darf sich dann noch fortpflanzen? Die genügend wohlhabenden? Die mit der „richtigen“ Gesinnung?

Und wie willst du das überwachen? Zwangssterilisierung und Schwangerschaftsabbrüche auf Zwang?



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso fördern?
> Gleich behandeln.



Sind sie in Deutschland ausreichend.

Wir hatten einen homosexuellen Vizekanzler und Außenminister und unsere beide größten Städte (Berlin und Hamburg) wurden jeweils viele Jahre durch offen homosexuelle Männer regiert.

Man muss mir nicht sagen, dass man als Homosexueller in diesem Land nichts erreichen kann.

Eine Gleichbehandlung im Familienpolitischen Sinne ist nicht möglich, weil man da nicht gleich ist.

Da wird die Ideologie immer an der Realität scheitern. Aber das werden die entsprechenden Leute wohl nie verstehen.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was hast du ständig mit deiner Kirche? Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich Atheist bin. Ich sprach vom klassischen Familienbild, und das hat nicht die Kirche „erfunden“, sondern die Natur, indem sie die Fortpflanzung des Menschen heterosexuell machte.



Die Kirche hat das klassische Familienbild über Jahrhundert geprägt und alles andere ausgeschlossen. Die Gesellschaft hat das akzeptiert und der Staat übernommen.
Heute hat sich die Gesellschaft verändert. Sie ist freier geworden, der Staat muss sich dem anpassen, denn sonst werden andere in Regierungsverantwortung kommen.
Auch die Kirche wird sich dem anpassen müssen. so wie sie sich schon immer den Fakten anpassen musste.
Denn heute wissen wir, dass die Erde nicht der Mittelpunkt des Universums ist und nicht mal der Mittelpunkt unseres Sonnensystem ist.
Die Zeiten ändern sich nun mal.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schon lange vor der Kirche haben Männer und Frauen Kinder gezeugt, weil die Natur das so eingerichtet hat. Was ist daran verkehrt, sich an diesem Familienbild zu orientieren?



Weil es kein Familienbild ist. Es gibt an sich keine Familienbilder. 
Der Mann ist bestrebt, sich mit möglichst vielen Weibchen fortzupflanzen.
Dazu kommt, dass der Homo Sapiens -- im Vergleich zu anderen Primaten -- relativ große Hoden besitzt. Was absolut kein Zeichen für Monogamie ist.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das homosexuelle Menschen in der Lage sind, Menschen zu zeugen, ist mir klar. Schließlich haben auch homosexuelle Männer Spermien und homosexuelle Frauen eine Gebärmutter.
> 
> Aber wenn sie in einer reinen homosexuellen Beziehung leben, wird es wohl kaum zu heterosexuellem Verkehr kommen, oder?



wie gesagt, du brauchst heute keinen Geschlechtsverkehr mehr, wenn du dich fortpflanzen willst.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil sie keinen Nachwuchs zeugen werden. Also sind sie vom familienpolitischen Standpunkt aus, nicht förderungsfähig.



Familienstandpunkt?
Wie gesagt, das ist Vorkriegsdenken.
Fördern muss man das auch nicht. Schließlich gibt es genug Menschen auf der Erde.
Man muss dafür sorgen, dass die Grundbedürfnisse preiswert bleiben. Das sollte gefördert werden.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die AfD (und um deren Wahlprogramm ging es ja) setzt sich für das klassische Familienbild (sprich Mann und Frau) ein. Nochmal, was ist daran verkehrt?



Noch mal. Es gibt kein Familienbild.
Das sind alles Zwänge, die irgendwann mal entstanden sind und die in einer freien Gesellschaft unwichtig sind.
Jeder kann und sollte so leben, wie es ihm gefällt, solange niemand darunter leidet oder zu Schaden kommt.
Und fördern oder subventionieren muss man gar nichts.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ahhh. Jetzt wird es interessant. Wer darf sich dann noch fortpflanzen? Die genügend wohlhabenden? Die mit der „richtigen“ Gesinnung?
> 
> Und wie willst du das überwachen? Zwangssterilisierung und Schwangerschaftsabbrüche auf Zwang?



Nein. Aufklärung. Vernünftige Wirtschaftspolitik. Keine Unterdrückung, keine Zwänge. Was passiert, wenn du was unter Zwang machst, kannst du in China oder Indien sehen, wo es einen Gender Genozid gibt.

Man braucht, wenn ich nicht irre, 2,02 Nachkommen, um die Art zu erhalten.
Die 2,02 Nachkommen werden in den Industriestaaten schon nicht mehr erreicht.
Es geht jetzt darum, auch in anderen Ländern eine Quote zu erreichen, die dafür sorgt, dass die Anzahl der Menschen wieder sinkt. 
Die Erde kann sicher auch 10 Milliarden Menschen ernähren, das ist nicht das Problem. Das Problem sind die Ressourcen, die nun mal endlich sind und der Klimawandeln, der auf jeden Fall kommen wird.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Februar 2016)

Das größte Problem an heutigen Familien ist meiner Meinung nach der Patchwork.
Das passiert immer öfter, weil sich Paare entweder verfrüht vermählen (haups. mit 20 schon geheiratet) und tendenziell nicht mehr so bereit sind, mit Konflikten umzugehen.
Dann sucht man sich eben einen anderen - die Promis machen es ja andauernd vor - und die Kinder leiden darunter. 
Eine sehr üble Entwicklung, die zahlreiche Vernachlässigte hervorgebracht hat und bringt, bei denen die Wahrscheinlichkeit höher ist, dass sie später mal auf die Schiefe Bahn geraten und Versager werden.

Wenn Homosexuelle Paare heiraten wollen, warum nicht, es schadet ja niemanden, allerdings wäre ich auch dafür, die Steuervorteile für eingetragene Partnerschaften einzuführen.^^


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ahhh. Jetzt wird es interessant. Wer darf sich dann noch fortpflanzen? Die genügend wohlhabenden? Die mit der „richtigen“ Gesinnung?
> 
> Und wie willst du das überwachen? Zwangssterilisierung und Schwangerschaftsabbrüche auf Zwang?



Zum Beispiel indem man endlich was gegen die Armut machen täte könnte man die Geburtenrate in Asien und Afrika schon merklich reduzieren, denn Menschen mit einem höheren Lebensstandard und einer besseren sozialen Absicherung zeugen auch nachweislich weniger Kinder, während arme Menschen in der Regel mehr Kinder haben / bekommen.

Aber da wären wir dann wieder an dem Punkt, um das umzusetzen, wo wir die Aufteilung des Vermögens, unsere Art zu wirtschaften und die soziale Gerechtigkeit in Frage stellen müssten...


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Kirche hat das klassische Familienbild über Jahrhundert geprägt und alles andere ausgeschlossen. Die Gesellschaft hat das akzeptiert und der Staat übernommen.



Was ja auch nicht verkehrt war. Ich sehe das Problem nicht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Heute hat sich die Gesellschaft verändert. Sie ist freier geworden, der Staat muss sich dem anpassen, denn sonst werden andere in Regierungsverantwortung kommen.



Aber die Biologie hat sich nicht verändert. Man kann die Natur nicht mit einer Ideologie ändern, auch wenn es den Leuten schwer fällt, das zu akzeptieren.



Threshold schrieb:


> Auch die Kirche wird sich dem anpassen müssen. so wie sie sich schon immer den Fakten anpassen musste.
> Denn heute wissen wir, dass die Erde nicht der Mittelpunkt des Universums ist und nicht mal der Mittelpunkt unseres Sonnensystem ist.
> Die Zeiten ändern sich nun mal.



Aber die Fakten sind nach 200.000 Jahren Menschheitsgeschichte in diesem Punkt immer noch dieselben.

Die heterosexuelle Fortpflanzung ist immer noch die einzige, die den Erhalt der Art sichert. Oder ist irgendeine bahnbrechende Neuerung an mir vorbeigegangen?



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil es kein Familienbild ist. Es gibt an sich keine Familienbilder.
> Der Mann ist bestrebt, sich mit möglichst vielen Weibchen fortzupflanzen.
> Dazu kommt, dass der Homo Sapiens -- im Vergleich zu anderen Primaten -- relativ große Hoden besitzt. Was absolut kein Zeichen für Monogamie ist.



Guck mal, jetzt kommen wir dem Problem auf die Spur. Du verwechselt das Familienbild (von der Natur gegeben) mit dem Familienbild (von der Kirche gegeben).

Mir ist das Familienbild der Kirche absolut egal. Und das wir nicht für Monogamie gemacht sind, ist mir bewusst.



Threshold schrieb:


> wie gesagt, du brauchst heute keinen Geschlechtsverkehr mehr, wenn du dich fortpflanzen willst.



Kleinlich, aber ja du hast Recht. Gut dann präzisiere ich es für dich. Du brauchst aber immer noch ein Spermium und eine Eizelle.

Zwei Spermien oder zwei Eizellen machen kein Leben. Besser so?



Threshold schrieb:


> Familienstandpunkt?
> Wie gesagt, das ist Vorkriegsdenken.



Das ist Stand der Wissenschaft seit Jahrhundert. Oder du zeigst mir endlich mal auf, wie man (außer durch Spermium und Eizelle) Leben schafft.



Threshold schrieb:


> Noch mal. Es gibt kein Familienbild.
> Das sind alles Zwänge, die irgendwann mal entstanden sind und die in einer freien Gesellschaft unwichtig sind.
> Jeder kann und sollte so leben, wie es ihm gefällt, solange niemand darunter leidet oder zu Schaden kommt.



Ich empfehle ein Paar Bücher die die Biologie thematisieren, wahlweise von Darwin.

Diese „Zwänge“ sind von der Natur vorgebeben. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und fördern oder subventionieren muss man gar nichts.



Sag das mal der Homolobby.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn Homosexuelle Paare heiraten wollen, warum nicht, es schadet ja niemanden, allerdings wäre ich auch dafür, die Steuervorteile für eingetragene Partnerschaften einzuführen.^^



Wie wäre es, wenn nicht irgendwelche von den Menschen gemachte Konstrukte (Ehe, eigetragenen Partnerschaft) gefördert wird, sondern einfach nur die Personen, die Kinder haben?

Dann würden auch kinderlose Ehen nicht mehr von irgendwelchen Privilegien profitieren und diejenigen dich sich für Kinder entscheiden, mal aktiv gefördert werden. Das wäre doch mal Familienpolitik.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel indem man endlich was gegen die Armut machen täte könnte man die Geburtenrate in Asien und Afrika schon merklich reduzieren, denn Menschen mit einem höheren Lebensstandard und einer besseren sozialen Absicherung zeugen auch nachweislich weniger Kinder, während arme Menschen in der Regel mehr Kinder haben / bekommen.
> 
> Aber da wären wir dann wieder an dem Punkt, um das umzusetzen, wo wir die Aufteilung des Vermögens, unsere Art zu wirtschaften und die soziale Gerechtigkeit in Frage stellen müssten...



Wir sind aber nicht für andere verantwortlich. China und Indien sind gute Beispiele, wie ehemaligen Kolonien auch aus eigener Kraft etwas erreichen können.

Aber dann kann man nicht mehr so schön das Bild vom bösen weißen Mann zeichnen, der alle auf der Welt unterdrückt.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir sind aber nicht für andere verantwortlich. China und Indien sind gute Beispiele, wie ehemaligen Kolonien auch aus eigener Kraft etwas erreichen können.
> 
> Aber dann kann man nicht mehr so schön das Bild vom bösen weißen Mann zeichnen, der alle auf der Welt unterdrückt.



Dabei geht es nicht um den "weißen" Mann, dabei geht es um eine geringe Zahl an Menschen die auf dem Rücken der Mehrheit Vermögen bis zum abwinken anhäuft, sowie die Armut aktiv vergrößert, und die sind weiß Gott nicht alle nur "weiß".

Und so gesehen geht es uns was an. Schließlich sind auch genug westliche Unternehmen, Spekulanten und Aktionäre dabei die auf dem Rücken afrikanischer und asiatischer Arbeiter wirtschaften und die Armut so zumindest mit begünstigen.
Unsere Art zu wirtschaften und unsere wirtschaftlichen und staatlichen Interessen durchzusetzen begünstigen Fluchtbewegungen und willst du hier weniger Flüchtlinge wäre eine Bekämpfung der Armut und Ungerechtigkeit die wir hervorrufen durchaus ein guter Schritt dahin das zu erreichen.
Leider nur glaubt die Mehrheit der Menschen hier nach wie vor der Flüchtling, oder Terrorist, sei die Wurtzel des Problems und nicht unsere eigene Lebensweise die die Ressourcen des Planeten überproportional beansprucht und Milliarden von Armuts-/ Arbeitssklaven benötigt um zu funktionieren... 

Darum sag ich was ich immer wieder an der Stelle nur sagen kann, es gibt 3 Möglichkeiten:

1) Man akzeptiert was unser Lebensstandard für andere bedeutet, akzeptiert die Konsequenzen die es hervorruft und verteidigt entsprechend mit allen Mitteln (King of the Hill lässt grüßen), was auch heißt Flüchtlinge rigeros abzuweisen und notfalls mit Waffengewalt von der Grenze fern zu halten. 

2) Man akzeptiert was unser Lebensstandard für andere Bedeutet und welche Konseqeunzen es hervorruft und macht es wie im Moment, das verzögert nur das unvermeidliche und wird irgendwann krachend in die Brüche gehen, durch die Ungleichheiten der Einwanderung und die soziale Belastung. Aber immerhin können dadurch die 10% die jetzt schon gut leben dadurch auch künftig weiterhin gut leben während die Mehrheit hier wohl irgendwann auch auf das Niveau eines 2te oder 3te Weltlandes abrutschen wird.

3) Die westliche Welt erkennt endlich wieviel sie zu den Problemen beiträgt die durch die Art des Kapitalismus, des Konsums hervorgerufen werden und ändert ihr Verhalten und sorgt so dafür das die Welt gerechter wird und die Armut entscheidend bekämpft werden kann.
Für diesen Punkt sehe ich aber ehr schwarz...


----------



## Two-Face (8. Februar 2016)

Immer dieses "Kinder kriegen/wollenhaben/müssen.

Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich mir mal manche Familien ansehe, wäre es besser, wenn die keine Kinder in die Welt gesetzt hätten.
Heutzutage ist es nunmal eine ernstzunehmende Option, keine Kinder zu bekommen, denn wir sind eh' schon genug auf der Welt.
Was will man da fördern oder nicht fördern? 
Paare, die sich für Kinder entscheiden, werden doch schon gefördert, die kriegen immerhin Kindergeld, die ohne kriegen keins.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dabei geht es nicht um den "weißen" Mann, dabei geht es um eine geringe Zahl an Menschen die auf dem Rücken der Mehrheit Vermögen bis zum abwinken anhäuft, sowie die Armut aktiv vergrößert, und die sind weiß Gott nicht alle nur "weiß".



Das ist mir bewusst. Der klassische Vorwurf lautet aber gerne mal, das ist die Schuld der europäischen Länder, wegen der Kolonialzeit.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und so gesehen geht es uns was an. Schließlich sind auch genug westliche Unternehmen, Spekulanten und Aktionäre dabei die auf dem Rücken afrikanischer und asiatischer Arbeiter wirtschaften und die Armut so zumindest mit begünstigen.



Die afrikanischen und asiatischen Länder sind doch frei in ihrer Entscheidung, welche Verträge sie eingehen und welche nicht. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Unsere Art zu wirtschaften und unsere wirtschaftlichen und staatlichen Interessen durchzusetzen begünstigen Fluchtbewegungen und willst du hier weniger Flüchtlinge wäre eine Bekämpfung der Armut und Ungerechtigkeit die wir hervorrufen durchaus ein guter Schritt dahin das zu erreichen.



Diese Länder sind für sich selbst verantwortlich, genauso wie wir. Aber die ganze Schuld auf uns (Europa, der Westen) zu schieben, ist halt leichter, als an den eigenen Problemen zu arbeiten.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Leider nur glaubt die Mehrheit der Menschen hier nach wie vor der Flüchtling sei die Wurtzel des Problems und nicht unsere eigene Lebensweise die die Ressourcen des Planeten überproportional beansprucht und Milliarden von Armuts-/ Arbeitssklaven benötigt um zu funktionieren...



Diese Länder könnte ja mal anfangen was zu machen. Hat doch in China und Indien auch funktioniert. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Darum sag ich was ich immer wieder an der Stelle nur sagen kann, es gibt 3 Möglichkeiten:
> 
> 1) Man akzeptiert was unser Lebensstandard für andere bedeutet, akzeptiert die Konsequenzen die es hervorruft und verteidigt entsprechend mit allen Mitteln (King of the Hill lässt grüßen), was auch heißt Flüchtlinge rigeros abzuweisen und notfalls mit Waffengewalt von der Grenze fern zu halten.



Würde ich so befürworten.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> 2) Man akzeptiert was unser Lebensstandard für andere Bedeutet und welche Konseqeunzen es hervorruft und macht es wie im Moment, das verzögert nur das unvermeidliche und wird irgendwann krachend in die Brüche gehen, durch die Ungleichheiten der Einwanderung und die soziale Belastung. Aber immerhin können dadurch die 10% die jetzt schon gut leben dadurch auch künftig weiterhin gut leben während die Mehrheit hier wohl irgendwann auch auf das Niveau eines 2te oder 3te Weltlandes abrutschen wird.



Würde ich so ablehnen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> 3) Die westliche Welt erkennt endlich wieviel sie zu den Problemen beiträgt die durch die Art des Kapitalismus, des Konsums hervorgerufen werden und ändert ihr Verhalten und sorgt so dafür das die Welt gerechter wird und die Armut entscheidend bekämpft werden kann.
> Für diesen Punkt sehe ich aber ehr schwarz...



Lehne ich entschieden ab. So werden diese Länder ja nie selbständig, wenn wir sie ständig an die Hand nehmen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Immer dieses "Kinder kriegen/wollenhaben/müssen.



Das ist nun mal für viele Leute eine große Entscheidung im Leben. Was ist daran auszusetzen?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, wenn ich mir mal manche Familien ansehe, wäre es besser, wenn die keine Kinder in die Welt gesetzt hätten.



Und es wird bestimmt auch Leute geben, die das so von dir denken. Aber wer ist letztendlich die Autorität die entscheidet, wer Kinder bekommt und wer nicht?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Heutzutage ist es nunmal eine ernstzunehmende Option, keine Kinder zu bekommen, denn wir sind eh' schon genug auf der Welt.



Und diese Option ist zu respektieren. Aber genauso ist die Option sich für Kinder zu entscheiden, zu respektieren.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was will man da fördern oder nicht fördern?
> Paare, die sich für Kinder entscheiden, werden doch schon gefördert, die kriegen immerhin Kindergeld, die ohne kriegen keins.



Verheirate ohne Kinder profitieren vom Ehegattenspliting ohne das sie einen Nutzen für die Gesellschaft bedeuten.

Deshalb wäre ich dafür, dass man steuerliche und generell irgendwelche Geldvorteile nicht mehr an solche künstlichen Konstrukte wie Ehe oder eigetragenen Partnerschaft koppelt, sondern an die Leute, die Kinder haben.


----------



## Woohoo (8. Februar 2016)

> Deshalb wäre ich dafür, dass man steuerliche und generell irgendwelche  Geldvorteile nicht mehr an solche künstlichen Konstrukte wie Ehe oder  eigetragenen Partnerschaft koppelt, sondern an die Leute, die Kinder  haben.



Ist das nicht in Frankreich so, dass man für das dritte Kind am meisten steuerliche Vorteile bekommt. Ob das nur für verheiratete Eltern gilt weiß ich allerdings nicht. Bald gibt es mehr Franzosen als Deutsche.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kleinlich, aber ja du hast Recht. Gut dann präzisiere ich es für dich. Du brauchst aber immer noch ein Spermium und eine Eizelle.
> 
> Zwei Spermien oder zwei Eizellen machen kein Leben. Besser so?



Mir ist nicht gasnz klar, was du damit erreichen willst, wenn du immer darauf pochst?
Denkst du, dass der Homo Sapiens ausstirbt? Ich mache mir eher große Sorgen um den Orang Utan. 
Sicher nicht, weil es Homosexualität gibt. Beim Orang Utan auch nicht, da wird der Mensch schon dafür sorgen, dass diese Art ausstirbt, wie bei vielen anderen Arten auch.
Es geht einzig darum, dass eine Gesellschaft alle Formen des Lebens akzeptiert und sie verbindet.
Niemand ist besser oder schlechter als andere.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die afrikanischen und asiatischen Länder sind doch frei in ihrer Entscheidung, welche Verträge sie eingehen und welche nicht.



Bist du dir da sicher?
Nicht mal Europäische Länder sind frei davon, frag mal die Ukrainer.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Ist das nicht in Frankreich so, dass man für das dritte Kind am meisten steuerliche Vorteile bekommt. Ob das nur für verheiratete Eltern gilt weiß ich allerdings nicht. Bald gibt es mehr Franzosen als Deutsche.



Wenn ich diesen Artikel richtig verstehen, dann gilt das für ab dem dritten Kind, unabhängig von Eheschein:

Familiensplitting: Das dritte Kind - Debatten - FAZ

Das halte ich für eine viel sinnvollere Lösung, als das deutsche Modell des Ehegattensplitting.



Threshold schrieb:


> Mir ist nicht gasnz klar, was du damit erreichen willst, wenn du immer darauf pochst?



Das eben das heterosexuelle Modell in der Natur die Norm ist. Andere Modelle zu aktzeptieren, kann ich verstehen und nachvollziehen. Andere Modell bewusst zu fördern hingegen nicht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Denkst du, dass der Homo Sapiens ausstirbt? Ich mache mir eher große Sorgen um den Orang Utan.
> Sicher nicht, weil es Homosexualität gibt. Beim Orang Utan auch nicht, da wird der Mensch schon dafür sorgen, dass diese Art ausstirbt, wie bei vielen anderen Arten auch.



Was hat jetzt der Orang-Utan damit zu tun? Es ging um das Familienbild.



Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht einzig darum, dass eine Gesellschaft alle Formen des Lebens akzeptiert und sie verbindet.
> Niemand ist besser oder schlechter als andere.



Akzeptieren ja. Sie fördern oder als Norm darstellen, nein.



Threshold schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher?
> Nicht mal Europäische Länder sind frei davon, frag mal die Ukrainer.



Wieso? Die Ukraine hat doch das Assozierungsabkommen abgeschlossen. Jetzt müssen sie halt mit den Konsequenzen leben.

Keine Aktion ohne Reaktion.

____________________________________________________________________________

Auch schön. Da wird Kalif Erdogan also ehrlich dargestellt und das gefällt der türkischen Generalkonsulin in Düsseldorf gar nicht:

Polit-Zoff um Erdogan-Mottowagen in Düsseldorf - Düsseldorf - Lokales - Westdeutsche Zeitung

Sie fordert man müsse Erdogan "verhüllen". Uh Erdogan mit Burka, finde ich gut 

Soll sie mal ihrem Chef vorschlagen


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das eben das heterosexuelle Modell in der Natur die Norm ist. Andere Modelle zu aktzeptieren, kann ich verstehen und nachvollziehen. Andere Modell bewusst zu fördern hingegen nicht.



Es fördert doch niemand. Es wird einfach Zeit, dass es eine Gleichberechtigung gibt.
Aktuell ist es so, dass Eltern bevorzugt werden, Du hast ja selbst das Ehegattensplitting angesprochen.
Das kommt doch dem Kind nicht zu Gute.
Wichtig ist es, das Kind besser zu stellen. Egal, wer ein Kind erzieht, ob Mann/Frau, ob Mann oder Frau alleine oder Mann/Mann und Frau/Frau zusammen -- im Mittelpunkt des staatlichen Interesses sollte das Kind stehen.
Die Sache mit den Vorteilen der Ehe basiert ja noch auf einer Zeit, in der Homosexualität strafbar war.
Das Denken der 50er muss endlich aus den Köpfen raus.
Wir leben im 21. Jahrhundert, da ist das Wohl des Kindes an erster Stelle zu stehen. Wie viele Kindesmissbrauchsfälle werden unter den Tisch gekehrt, weils um die "Familie" geht?


----------



## Two-Face (8. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wir leben im 21. Jahrhundert, da ist das Wohl des Kindes an erster Stelle zu stehen. Wie viele Kindesmissbrauchsfälle werden unter den Tisch gekehrt, weils um die "Familie" geht?


Das geht nicht erst bei Fällen von körperlicher Gewalt los, sondern schon viel früher, siehe Trennung/Scheidung.
Das geschieht heute häufiger als früher und die Kinder sind immer die ersten, die drunter leiden, nur interessiert das heute keinen mehr.
Die Prominenten heben es schön zur Normalität hoch, ist ja schließlich nix dabei, wenn man bei Eheproblemen, trotz mehrerer Kinder, das Handtuch wirft oder sich mal eine(n) fittere(n) jüngere(n) zur Fantasieauslebung abgreift.

Lieber würde ich ein Kind bei einem funktionierendem homosexuellen Paar sehen, als bei einem nichtfunktionierendem heterosexuellem.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und es wird bestimmt auch Leute geben, die das so von dir denken. Aber wer ist letztendlich die Autorität die entscheidet, wer Kinder bekommt und wer nicht?


Wieso sollte das jemand von mir denken?
Ich bin schließlich keine Belastung für die Gesellschaft, habe nie einen ins Krankenhaus geprügelt, nie eine Bank überfallen, ich habe bis heute nicht mal illegal was gezogen.
Bei so Familien, die besser keine Kinder in die Welt setzen, meinte ich die, die schlichtweg keine Erziehung auf die Reihe kriegen, so schon vom Staat leben und dabei Kinder "versehentlich" mal schnell nebenbei zeugen. Das sind oft die, welche später völlig auf die schiefe Bahn geraten, u.U. im Knast landen und die sind dann erst Recht keine Bereicherung für die Gesellschaft.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das geht nicht erst bei Fällen von körperlicher Gewalt los, sondern schon viel früher, siehe Trennung/Scheidung.



Missbrauch behandelt für mich alles.
Kinder werden bei Scheidung gerne als Mittel benutzt um den Lebenspartner zu ärgern oder ihn zu bestrafen oder das Kind wird bestraft, weil es ja vom Lebenspartner kommt.



Two-Face schrieb:


> ich habe bis heute nicht mal illegal was gezogen.



Wenn man bei dir zu Hause guckt, findet sich sicher irgendwo eine gebrannte CD.


----------



## Two-Face (8. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Missbrauch behandelt für mich alles.
> Kinder werden bei Scheidung gerne als Mittel benutzt um den Lebenspartner zu ärgern oder ihn zu bestrafen oder das Kind wird bestraft, weil es ja vom Lebenspartner kommt.


Joah, gibt auch so Fälle, wo ein Elternteil dem anderen nach der Trennung den Kontakt zum Kind verweigert und diesem dann erzählt, er hätte keine Zeit/Lust.
Dann ist der fehlende Elternteil für das Kind plötzlich der feige Egoist, der nie da war - traurig und fürchterlich sowas.


Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn man bei dir zu Hause guckt, findet sich sicher irgendwo eine gebrannte CD.


Ich glaube das geht schon bei Copyright-Verletzungen von Bildern los, ich hatte auf der Schule noch nie eine PP-Präsentation gesehen, wo nicht irgendwelche Bilder direkt aus den Suchergebnissen bei Google rauskopiert wurden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es fördert doch niemand. Es wird einfach Zeit, dass es eine Gleichberechtigung gibt.
> Aktuell ist es so, dass Eltern bevorzugt werden, Du hast ja selbst das Ehegattensplitting angesprochen.
> Das kommt doch dem Kind nicht zu Gute.
> Wichtig ist es, das Kind besser zu stellen. Egal, wer ein Kind erzieht, ob Mann/Frau, ob Mann oder Frau alleine oder Mann/Mann und Frau/Frau zusammen -- im Mittelpunkt des staatlichen Interesses sollte das Kind stehen.
> ...




Deshalb bin ich ja für Familiensplitting, analog dem Modell in Frankreich.

Familiensplitting: Das dritte Kind - Debatten - FAZ

Wer Kinder hat, sollte steuerliche Vorteile bekommen, egal ob Verheiratet oder nicht, ob zusammenlebend oder nicht.

Dann würden auch Paar mit Kinder profitieren.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wieso sollte das jemand von mir denken?
> Ich bin schließlich keine Belastung für die Gesellschaft, habe nie einen ins Krankenhaus geprügelt, nie eine Bank überfallen, ich habe bis heute nicht mal illegal was gezogen.



Ich wollte dich nicht persönlich angehen. Falls der Eindruck entstanden ist, tut es mir leid.

Ich wollte nur sagen, es wird auch Leute geben, die dich nicht mögen. Ob das jetzt begründet ist oder nicht.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Bei so Familien, die besser keine Kinder in die Welt setzen, meinte ich die, die schlichtweg keine Erziehung auf die Reihe kriegen, so schon vom Staat leben und dabei Kinder "versehentlich" mal schnell nebenbei zeugen. Das sind oft die, welche später völlig auf die schiefe Bahn geraten, u.U. im Knast landen und die sind dann erst Recht keine Bereicherung für die Gesellschaft.



Du, ich wohn in Hamburg. Ich sehe sowas leider viel zu oft. Aber auch hier die Frage, wer soll das entscheiden, wer Kinder kriegt und wer nicht? Was sind die Auswahlkriterien?

Und was machen wir bei Verstößen?

____________________________________________________________________________

Zwei schöne neue Fälle:

Markus Ulbig: "Nordafrikaner an 43 Prozent aller Straftaten beteiligt" - DIE WELT

Schon wieder eine Gruppe die gehäuft Verbrechen begeht.

Türkei-Besuch: Merkel "entsetzt" über Leid durch russische Angriffe - DIE WELT

Warum ist Frau Merkel eigentlich nicht von der Türkei entsetzt, die jahrlange die Grenzen für IS Kämpfer und Nachschub offen hielten?

Warum nicht über die Golfstaaten und die USA, die den Konflikt mit Waffenlieferungen und Geld am Laufen halten?

Hier wird mal wieder völlig einseitig und fern ab der Fakten Russland zum Buhmann gemacht.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2016)

Du immer mit deiner Springer Presse. 
Dass die gegen Flüchtlinge hetzt, weiß man doch schon.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du immer mit deiner Springer Presse.
> Dass die gegen Flüchtlinge hetzt, weiß man doch schon.



Sag mal liest du die Artikel überhaupt?

Dort wird Sachsens Innenminister und auch das BKA zitiert. Ist das etwa auch Hetze?

Zeig doch mal bitte auf, wo die Welt falsch berichtet hat. Wenn du das nicht kannst, ist die Quelle als brauchbar anzusehen.

Oder ist dir der Inhalt mal wieder nicht genehm, weil zu ehrlich und zu deutlich? 

"Weil nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf.™"


----------



## Amon (8. Februar 2016)

Alles was gegen "Flüchtlinge" gesagt wird ist hier doch Hetze und ganz toll ist dass der Bertelsmann Konzern jetzt auf Facebook bestimmt was Hetze ist und das dann auch noch zensieren darf! Wird immer besser hier in diesem Land. Jetzt  haben wir sogar schon diplomatisches Wetter so dass man Karnevalsumzüge absagen kann. Aber das war ja vorher schon klar dass man sich da was einfallen lässt. Eine zweite Domplatte wäre der Untergang. Die Altparteien fürchten mittlerweile das Volk so sehr wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Februar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Alles was gegen "Flüchtlinge" gesagt wird ist hier doch Hetze und ganz toll ist dass der Bertelsmann Konzern jetzt auf Facebook bestimmt was Hetze ist und das dann auch noch zensieren darf! Wird immer besser hier in diesem Land. Jetzt  haben wir sogar schon diplomatisches Wetter so dass man Karnevalsumzüge absagen kann. Aber das war ja vorher schon klar dass man sich da was einfallen lässt. Eine zweite Domplatte wäre der Untergang. Die Altparteien fürchten mittlerweile das Volk so sehr wie der Teufel das Weihwasser.



Die Zensur fängt doch damit an, dass man diese Sozialtouristen "Flüchtlinge" nennt. Man konnte mir bis heute nicht beantworten, vor welchen unmenschlichen Zuständen man denn aus Österreich "flüchten" muss.

Muss ja ein richtiges dritte Welt Land im Bürgerkrieg sein, wenn man Syrern nicht zumuten kann, dort zu wohnen.


----------



## Threshold (8. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sag mal liest du die Artikel überhaupt?
> 
> Dort wird Sachsens Innenminister und auch das BKA zitiert. Ist das etwa auch Hetze?



Ja, hab ich gelesen und daher auch die Frage, wieso nur die Springer Presse das so aufgeil?
Liest man sich die Fakten durch, entsteht ein anderes Bild.
Sucht man derartiges bei anderen Medien, findet man das nicht.
Was sagt uns das?
Dass sich die Springe Presse das so hinbiegt, damit es in ihr Weltbild passt.

Springer Artikel sind für mich nicht mal einen müden Blick wert.

Und zu Sachsen Innenminister sag ich mal nichts.


----------



## Captn (8. Februar 2016)

Naja, im Endeffekt sind sie ja Merkels Ruf gefolgt, wie ein betrunkener Seefahrer einer Sirene. 
Das haben sich unsere osteuropäischen Freunde nicht zweimal sagen lassen und haben dementsprechend halt völlig vernünftig gehandelt und alle durchgewunken .


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, hab ich gelesen und daher auch die Frage, wieso nur die Springer Presse das so aufgeil?



Weil es halt eine anderes Bild zeichnet, als uns die ganzen Bahnhofsklatscher darstellen wollen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Liest man sich die Fakten durch, entsteht ein anderes Bild.
> Sucht man derartiges bei anderen Medien, findet man das nicht.
> Was sagt uns das?
> Dass sich die Springe Presse das so hinbiegt, damit es in ihr Weltbild passt.



Auf Deutsch, sowohl Sachens Innenminister als auch das BKA lügen? Verstehe ich dich da richtig?

Wenn ich dich richtig verstehe, dann beweise das bitte. Mit Quelle.



Threshold schrieb:


> Springer Artikel sind für mich nicht mal einen müden Blick wert.



Wenn man so durch die Welt geht, dass einem Fakten, die gegen das eigenen Weltbild sind, schlicht ignoriert oder als Lüge deklariert, dann wundert mich das nicht. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und zu Sachsen Innenminister sag ich mal nichts.



Nein bitte, erhelle uns. Ich lausche gespannt.


----------



## Amon (8. Februar 2016)

Wenn man sich den Bundesinnenminister anguckt kann der von Sachsen auch nicht schlechter sein. Oder sind die Sachsen pauschal mal wieder alle Nazis?


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Februar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Wenn man sich den Bundesinnenminister anguckt kann der von Sachsen auch nicht schlechter sein. Oder sind die Sachsen pauschal mal wieder alle Nazis?



Wenn man am Heiligenschein der "Flüchtlinge" kratzt, ist man automatisch Nazi. Fakten sind dann auch egal. Ich warte nur noch darauf, dass der Innenminister Sachsens für diese Zahlen als "Hetzer" und "Rassist" bezeichnet wird.


----------



## Amon (8. Februar 2016)

Ja, oder die ollen Nazis da beim BKA...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. Februar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Wenn man sich den Bundesinnenminister anguckt kann der von Sachsen auch nicht schlechter sein. Oder sind die Sachsen pauschal mal wieder alle Nazis?


Sind wir Sachsen doch eh immer. Wir waren immer die faulen arbeitslosen Kommunisten (trotz Arbeitspflicht in der DDR) und jetzt sind wir eben alle die Nazis aus dem dunklen Sachsen. 
Die Zahlen sind doch eh wieder nur gefälscht, wie die ganzen Vergewaltigungen die nur erfunden werden um gegen hilflose Menschen zu hetzen.... hust.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Februar 2016)

@Amon
Die Karnevalsumzüge wurden laut dir abgesagt, weil man keine Domplatte 2.0 wollte... 
Aber grad der Zug in Köln fand statt... 

Wg Kindern:
Wir müssen auch die Angst bekämpfen das Kind nicht ernähren zu können etc


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @Amon
> Die Karnevalsumzüge wurden laut dir abgesagt, weil man keine Domplatte 2.0 wollte...
> Aber grad der Zug in Köln fand statt...


Die gesamte Polizei aus dem Bundesland war ja auch in Köln, deshalb konnte man die anderen auch nicht sichern. 

Umso schrecklicher wäre es wenn hier sowas wie in Paris passieren würde, die Polizei wäre vollkommen überfordert.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Februar 2016)

Jetzt muss auch der Karneval politisch korrekt sein

Schöne Zusammenfassung:



			
				Die Welt schrieb:
			
		

> Hieß es nicht nach dem Anschlag auf "Charlie Hebdo", Satire müsse alles dürfen? Höchste Zeit, dass wir ein Satireministerium einrichten, das Büttenreden, Fastnachtswagen und Karikaturen rechtzeitig prüft und abnimmt. Heiko Maas, übernehmen Sie!


----------



## Woohoo (8. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Jetzt muss auch der Karneval politisch korrekt sein
> 
> Schöne Zusammenfassung:



  Solidarität und Freiheitsbekundungen gibt es immer erst nach einem Anschlag.
Und nicht vergessen, wenn ein solcher Anschlag statt findet ist es das schlimmste das die falschen Gruppen dieses Geschehen ausnutzen. Maas übernimmt wieder.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (8. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Jetzt muss auch der Karneval politisch korrekt sein
> 
> Schöne Zusammenfassung:


Ich habe es mir gar nicht erst durchgelesen.
Ich will eher auf den Bilduntertitel antworten:

Das ist mMn ganz klar Volksverhetzung.
Ein Panzer als Asylabwehr ist eindeutig als "Schießbefehl an den Grenzen" oder ähnliches zu verstehen.

Hätte jetzt einer ein Krematorium mit der Aufschrift "Heizung für Andersdenkende und Juden" dort lang fahren lassen, hätte man das Ding sofort kaputtgeschlagen und jeden, der damit was zu tun hat, angezeigt.
Aber bei einem Panzer mit der "Asylabwehr"-Aufschrift wird diskutiert, ob es schwarzer Humor ist? Ja, nee - ist klar.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Aber bei einem Panzer mit der "Asylabwehr"-Aufschrift wird diskutiert, ob es schwarzer Humor ist? Ja, nee - ist klar.



Es ist schwarzer Humor, aber die meisten Artikel lassen mal wieder die Hälfte, nämlich die andere Seite vom Panzer, weg wo groß steht Asylpaket 3. 

Folglich soll der Panzer darstellen das im 3ten Asylpaket, 2 gab es ja schon die Verschärfungen im Asylrecht gebracht haben, dann als weitere Verschärfung der Schießbefehl auf Flüchtlinge kommt.
Folglich für mich absolut schwarzer Humor der von der Presse mal wieder für schnelle Klicks als Sturm der Entrüstung missbraucht wird.

Muss daher auch sagen, für mich mal wieder absolut der Beweis wie mies ein großer Teil unserer vermeindlich "freie" Presse rechachiert, sonst würde man so ein wichtiges Detail nämlich nicht weg lassen.

Übrigens, hier sieht man die andere Seite vom Panzer, wo Asylpaket 3 steht:
Faschingsumzug in Steinkirchen bei Pfaffenhofen: "Ilmtaler Asylabwehr" mit Panzer Volksverhetzung?


----------



## Woohoo (8. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Hätte jetzt einer ein Krematorium mit der Aufschrift "Heizung für Andersdenkende und Juden" dort lang fahren lassen, hätte man das Ding sofort kaputtgeschlagen und jeden, der damit was zu tun hat, angezeigt.
> Aber bei einem Panzer mit der "Asylabwehr"-Aufschrift wird diskutiert, ob es schwarzer Humor ist? Ja, nee - ist klar.



Ein bisschen Bezug zur aktuellen politischen Lage muss schon dabei sein.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Hätte jetzt einer ein Krematorium mit der Aufschrift "Heizung für Andersdenkende und Juden" dort lang fahren lassen, hätte man das Ding sofort kaputtgeschlagen und jeden, der damit was zu tun hat, angezeigt.
> Aber bei einem Panzer mit der "Asylabwehr"-Aufschrift wird diskutiert, ob es schwarzer Humor ist? Ja, nee - ist klar.


Und dafür wärst du zurecht selbst im Knast gelandet. 
Wenn die Polizei entscheidet den Wagen fahren zu lassen ist er legitim. Und dein Beispiel ist aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, denn ein Krematorium mit einer solchen Aufschrift ist geschmacklos ein Panzer aber nicht. 

Aber schön das wir in Deutschland neben den ganzen Nationaltrainern, Religionsexperten nun auch massenhaft Juristen haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich habe es mir gar nicht erst durchgelesen.
> Ich will eher auf den Bilduntertitel antworten:
> 
> Das ist mMn ganz klar Volksverhetzung.
> ...



Schönes Beispiel für einen Moralapostel.

Wer schwarzen Humor und/oder Satire nicht abkann, sollte sowas dann halt meiden.

Oder brauchen wir demnächst wirklich ein Ministerium, dass Satire und Kabarett prüft?

Hier mal wieder schöne Nachrichten:

Illegale Autorennen: Zur Raser-Szene gehören vor allem Hartz-IV-Empfänger - DIE WELT



			
				Die Welt schrieb:
			
		

> Der Kölner Polizeihauptkommissar Rainer Fuchs schüttelt den Kopf, wenn er über die Raser-Szene in seiner Stadt spricht. Zu ihr gehörten vor allem *junge Männer zwischen 18 und 25, viele seien Deutsche türkischer Abstammung*, die noch zu Hause lebten. Geringverdiener oder Hartz-IV-Empfänger.



Alles, was der gut informierte Bürger seit Jahren weiß, wird endlich mal beim Namen genannt.

Wenn jetzt auch mal endliche die richtige Schlüsse gezogen werden, kann das für das Volk nur gut sein.


----------



## Woohoo (8. Februar 2016)

Da fuhr ja noch ein Uboot und ein Wohnwagen mit entsprechender Aufschrift rum. Anscheinend muss das halbe Dorf ins Merkel Umerziehungslager. 


Im Dorf sind anscheinend ganz viele rechte  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Da fuhr ja noch ein Uboot und ein Wohnwagen mit entsprechender Aufschrift rum. Anscheinend muss das halbe Dorf ins Merkel Umerziehungslager.
> 
> 
> Im Dorf sind anscheinend ganz viele rechte
> ...



Da musste ich doch glatt an das Toleranz-Lager aus South Park denken:

Todescamp der Toleranz (Season 6, Episode 14) - Full Episode Player - South Park Studios Deutschland

Es passt so wunderbar


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (8. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...


Das Bild habe ich schon auf facebook gesehen, aber für mich bleibt es trotzdem unangebracht.
Und das unsere Presse schon längst nicht mehr "frei" berichtet, sieht man doch am Beispiel Russland-Ukraine-Konflikt.
Die deutschen und die russischen Medien belügen ihr Volk sowieso nach Lust und Laune.

Bestes Beispiel: RT Deutsch.
Ein deutsch-russischer Sender, der den russischen Patriotismus und die deutsche "Nicht weiter als bis vor die eigene Haustür denken"-Mentalität mit sich bringt.


Woohoo schrieb:


> Ein bisschen Bezug zur aktuellen politischen Lage muss schon dabei sein.


Legitimiert das etwas?
Ist Mord nicht mehr Mord, nur weil Krieg herrscht?
Ist Diebstahl nicht mehr Diebstahl, wenn es jeder tut?


Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wenn die Polizei entscheidet den Wagen fahren zu lassen ist er legitim.


Nein. Der Wagen fällt einfach unter die Kunstfreiheit. Es ist eine Karikatur. 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schönes Beispiel für einen Moralapostel.
> 
> Wer schwarzen Humor und/oder Satire nicht abkann, sollte sowas dann halt meiden.


Wieso bin ich eine Moralapostel?
Weil ich meine Meinung sage?

Sag das mit dem schwarzen Humor doch mal Chérif und Saïd Kouachi.
Vielleicht ballern die dann beim nächsten Mal nicht 12 Menschen über den Haufen, wenn sie dann den schwarzen Humor meiden. 


Von mir aus, kann jeder Witze machen, wie er will. Wenn aber dazu aufgerufen wird, dass verletzt oder getötet wird, ist das für mich kein schwarzer Humor mehr.
Und jetzt soll mir keiner kommen mit "schwarzer Humor ist ein dehnbarer Begriff."
Nein, er ist gesellschaftlich festgelegt: Schwarzer Humor beginnt da, wo es geschmacklos wird und endet bei der Volksverhetzung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wieso bin ich eine Moralapostel?
> Weil ich meine Meinung sage?



Weil du wegen schwarzen Humor gleich einen Fall für die Gericht siehst.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Sag das mit dem schwarzen Humor doch mal Chérif und Saïd Kouachi.
> Vielleicht ballern die dann beim nächsten Mal nicht 12 Menschen über den Haufen, wenn sie dann den schwarzen Humor meiden.



Und genau deshalb brauchen wir Satire. Wenn wir alles verbieten, was nicht genehm ist oder jemand sich beledigt fühlt, haben die Terroristen gewonnen.

Das Moslems keine Satire verstehen, haben sie ja oft genug bewiesen. 



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Von mir aus, kann jeder Witze machen, wie er will. Wenn aber dazu aufgerufen wird, dass verletzt oder getötet wird, ist das für mich kein schwarzer Humor mehr.


Wurde ja zum Glück nicht. Ergo, isses schwarzer Humor.

Ist der Begriff "schwarzer Humor" überhaupt noch erlaubt? Müsste das nicht "Humor mit afrikanischen Migrationshintergrund" heißen?



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Und jetzt soll mir keiner kommen mit "schwarzer Humor ist ein dehnbarer Begriff."
> Nein, er ist gesellschaftlich festgelegt: Schwarzer Humor beginnt da, wo es geschmacklos wird und endet bei der Volksverhetzung.



Uhh schön. Was ist denn bitte die genau messbare Definition für Geschmacklos? Gibt es da Werte?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (8. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist der Begriff "schwarzer Humor" überhaupt noch erlaubt? Müsste das nicht "Humor mit afrikanischen Migrationshintergrund" heißen?


 Wer kommt auf sowas?

Da habe ich mal einen anderen gelesen:
Satire im Dritten Reich? Die SA-Tiere.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was sind denn bitte die genau messbare Definition für Geschmacklos? Gibt es da Werte?


Das ist halt genau der Fall, den man auch beim Gefahrenzeichen Nr. 136 hat.
Der Fahrer soll so fahren, dass er rechtzeitig reagieren kann.
Aber was ist denn nun "rechtzeitig"? 
Wie schnell darf ich denn fahren, um rechtzeitig reagieren zu können?
In der Fahrschule lernt man, dass man das selbst einschätzen muss.


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Das ist halt genau der Fall, den man auch beim Gefahrenzeichen Nr. 136 hat.
> Der Fahrer soll so fahren, dass er rechtzeitig reagieren kann.
> Aber was ist denn nun "rechtzeitig"?
> Wie schnell darf ich denn fahren, um rechtzeitig reagieren zu können?
> In der Fahrschule lernt man, dass man das selbst einschätzen muss.



Ok meiner Einschätzung nach ist das schwarzer Humor und nicht geschmacklos. So was machen wir jetzt? Es wird über diesen Karnevalwagen soviele Meinungen wie Menschen geben. 

Genau deshalb hat die Meinungs- und Kunstfreiheit einen so hohen Stellenwert. Und es ist das deutliche Anzeichen einer jeden Diktatur, wenn er sowas unter Strafe stellt.


----------



## Woohoo (8. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Legitimiert das etwas?
> Ist Mord nicht mehr Mord, nur weil Krieg herrscht?
> Ist Diebstahl nicht mehr Diebstahl, wenn es jeder tut?



Und ein provokativer Karnevalswagen ist ein provokativer Karnevalswagen.
Zudem  veranschautlicht der Panzerkampfwagen IV mit seine 8,8 cm Kanone doch ganz schön  unsere Probleme. Ein Wettrüsten um ein immer aggressiver werdendes Vorgehen und er prangert die  Waffenexporte an.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Amon (8. Februar 2016)

Man sollte sich einfach mal vor Augen halten was der Narr eigentlich ist und was er darf. Der Narr war im Mittelalter derjenige der dem Fürsten oder König auch mal die unliebsame Wahrheit an den Kopf knallen durfte ohne dafür bestraft zu werden. Und genau das sollte der Karneval auch heute sein. Er darf, nein er sollte so politisch unkorrekt wie möglich sein und da gehört dieser Panzer für mich dazu. Aber in diesem Land wird ja mittlerweile aus jeder Mücke ein Elefant gemacht. Vor allem wenn es um den heiligen Flüchtling geht. In Schleswig-Holstein dürfen die ja sogar mittlerweile straffrei klauen gehen, so weit ist das schon gekommen!


----------



## Kaaruzo (8. Februar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Man sollte sich einfach mal vor Augen halten was der Narr eigentlich ist und was er darf. Der Narr war im Mittelalter derjenige der dem Fürsten oder König auch mal die unliebsame Wahrheit an den Kopf knallen durfte ohne dafür bestraft zu werden. Und genau das sollte der Karneval auch heute sein. Er darf, nein er sollte so politisch unkorrekt wie möglich sein und da gehört dieser Panzer für mich dazu. Aber in diesem Land wird ja mittlerweile aus jeder Mücke ein Elefant gemacht. Vor allem wenn es um den heiligen Flüchtling geht. In Schleswig-Holstein dürfen die ja sogar mittlerweile straffrei klauen gehen, so weit ist das schon gekommen!



Wieder mal ein schöner Verstoß gegen unsere Grundgesetz:

Artikel 3 Grundgesetz

Tja Flüchtlinge sind halt gleicher, als andere Menschen.


----------



## Nightslaver (8. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist mir bewusst. Der klassische Vorwurf lautet aber gerne mal, das ist die Schuld der europäischen Länder, wegen der Kolonialzeit.



Naja, zu einem gewissen Teil hat die Kolonialzeit auch Schuld, hat man einen halben Kontinent, der in der Entwicklung kaum weiter war als die Indianer in Amerika als die Europäer ankamen war, versklavt und technisch und wirtschaftlich extrem in der Entwicklung beschleunigt, ohne das die gesellschaftliche Entwicklung entsprechend hätte mithalten können. Also in etwa so als hättest du einem König / Kaiser aus dem europäischen Mittelalter des 12 Jhr. ins 20 Jhr. geholt und die Regierungsgewalt über die Frankreich überlassen. Allerdings nach teilweise über 70 Jahren immer noch darauf rumreiten zu wollen und es als fundamentalen Grund anführen zu wollen warum Afrika seine Konflikte nicht in den Griff bekommt halte ich auch für überzogen. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die afrikanischen und asiatischen Länder sind doch frei in ihrer Entscheidung, welche Verträge sie eingehen und welche nicht.



Keiner ist wirklich frei in seinen Entscheidungen, nicht mal wir hier in Europa, warum also sollten grade Afrika und Asien da freier in ihren "Entscheidungen" sein? Jede Entscheidung ist an Konsequenzen und Folgen geknüpft, auf staatlicher Ebene genauso wie schon auf der Ebene des einzelnen Bürgers und auf jeder dieser Ebenen gibt es Interessen und Bestrebungen eigene Vorstellungen, Bedürfnisse und Interessen umzusetzen. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Diese Länder sind für sich selbst verantwortlich, genauso wie wir. Aber die ganze Schuld auf uns (Europa, der Westen) zu schieben, ist halt leichter, als an den eigenen Problemen zu arbeiten.



Falsch, das war vieleicht in der Welt vor der Globalisierung, also einer Welt der Nationalwirtschaften, der Fall, wo jeder Staat für sich verantwortlich war, in einer globalisierten Welt haben aber alle Staaten und deren wirtschaftliches handeln auch Gewicht und Einfluss auf andere Staaten in der Welt.
Das ist ja die Krux an der Globalisierung. Unternehmen und Staaten wollen möglichst alle Vorteile die sie bietet mitnehmen, die Verantwortung die eine globalisierte Welt aber mit sich bringt will keiner von ihnen übernehmen!



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Diese Länder könnte ja mal anfangen was zu machen. Hat doch in China und Indien auch funktioniert.



Was hat in China und Inden funktioniert? Das bei einer Bevölkerung von über einer Milliarde Menschen eine Hand voll riesige Gewinne abgegriffen habt, einige wenige Millionen stärker profitiert haben hundert bis 200 Millionen ein bisschen was vom Kuchen abbekommen haben und die restliche Milliarde genauso viel wie vorher oder aber im überwiegenden Teil sogar weniger hat?
Dir scheinen die Bedingungen unter denen viele Inder und Chinesen für global operierende Unternehmen arbeiten müssen entgangen zu sein, genauso wie die Lage in der sich die chinesische Wirtschaft im Moment befindet?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Würde ich so befürworten.



Na dann willkommen in einer Welt in der du Deutschland / Europa nicht mehr verlassen solltest weil du wohl außerhalb deines "goldenen Käfigs" ein zimlich verhasster Mensch sein dürftest der wohl befürchten müsste der Lynchjustiz der millarden armen Menschen zum Opfer zu fallen die diese Politik mit sich bringt. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Würde ich so ablehnen.



Ist auch nicht erstrebenswert da davon nur ein verschwindend geringer Teil profitiert.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Lehne ich entschieden ab. So werden diese Länder ja nie selbständig, wenn wir sie ständig an die Hand nehmen.



Wieso sollten diese Länder so nicht selbstständig werden wenn man faire wirtschaftliche und politische Bedingungen für alle schafen würde? Weil wir hier im Westen dann auf einen Teil unseres "Armutswohlstands" verzichten müssten? Weil wir nicht mehr 2 mal im Jahr neue iPhones kaufen könnten und die Damenwelt nicht mehr 20 Hosen und 40 paar Schuhe im Jahr für 10 Euro das Stück erwerben kann?
Nur wer gnadenlos egoistisch ist und eine Wegwerfgesellschaft wie wir sie haben erstrebenswert findet könnte diese Lösung abwägig finden...



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist nun mal für viele Leute eine große Entscheidung im Leben. Was ist daran auszusetzen?



Was ist daran auszusetzen das es für Menschen nicht die große Entscheidung im Leben ist? Es gibt noch mehr als nur Kinder was erstrebenswert sein kann...



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und es wird bestimmt auch Leute geben, die das so von dir denken. Aber wer ist letztendlich die Autorität die entscheidet, wer Kinder bekommt und wer nicht?



Manchmal wäre es für die Kinder die so auf die Welt kommen wohl nicht die verkehrteste Entscheidung jemand hätte für deren Eltern die Entscheidung getroffen das diese keine bekommen dürfen...
Ich denke da zum Beispiel an exesive Alkeholiker die während der Schwangerschaft kräftig weiter rauchen, Drogen nehmen, saufen, in äußerst präkeren Verhältnissen wohnen, usw.


----------



## Sparanus (8. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Und ein provokativer Karnevalswagen ist ein provokativer Karnevalswagen.
> Zudem  veranschautlicht der Panzerkampfwagen IV mit seine 8,8 cm Kanone doch ganz schön  unsere Probleme. Ein Wettrüsten um ein immer aggressiver werdendes Vorgehen und er prangert die  Waffenexporte an.  ¯\_(ツ)_/¯



Argh das ist ein PzKfw VI und kein IV


----------



## Woohoo (8. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Argh das ist ein PzKfw VI und kein IV



 Da hast du vollkommen recht.


----------



## Framinator (8. Februar 2016)

Also die Merkel ist für mich verrückt oder anders gesagt die hat nen Plan (NWO). Ein Staat ohne Grenzen ist kein Staat und die Merkel bricht jeden Tag das Gesetz. Das sind Fakten!

Das Problem ist man kann das nicht am Reissbrett entwerfen. Das ist Wahnsinn und es wird uns allen Schlecht ergehen.

Professor Schachtschneider wird klagen (Gegen Merkel und die Regierung)  und ich bete zu Gott das er RECHT bekommt!


----------



## waterpiep (9. Februar 2016)

Husalah schrieb:


> Riesen Fresse für jemanden der Annimmt das Zentralbanken Staatliche Institutionen sind, das ist Ausnahme statt Regel.



Obwohl dieser Thread ohnehin voll ist mit sozialistischen Trotteln ohne Zukunft, muss ich das nochmal hervorheben. 
Wer glaubt Zentralbanken sind keine Staatsinstitutionen darf eigentlich gar keine Meinung haben, da diese dann nur ein Haufen Müll sein kann. 
Aber Leute mit Müllhaufen im Kopf haben ja zum Glück auch noch ein Wahlrecht.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Februar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> Obwohl dieser Thread ohnehin voll ist mit sozialistischen Trotteln ohne Zukunft, muss ich das nochmal hervorheben.
> Wer glaubt Zentralbanken sind keine Staatsinstitutionen darf eigentlich gar keine Meinung haben, da diese dann nur ein Haufen Müll sein kann.
> Aber Leute mit Müllhaufen im Kopf haben ja zum Glück auch noch ein Wahlrecht.



Komm, geh mit deinem pure capitalism masterrace gequatsche dahin wo es jemand hören will und hör auf die Leute hier wiederholt aufs härteste zu beleidigen nur weil sie deine absurden Ansichten von der "idealen" Welt nicht teilen.
Blos gut das Leute die eine solch grobmotorische Ausdrucksweise wie du an den Tag legen noch nichts auf dieser Welt zu melden haben, einfach nur noch arm wenn man sich so wie du hier benehmen muss...


----------



## FussyTom (9. Februar 2016)

Das entwickelt sich alles in eine ganz böse Richtung. Mir graut es schon total vor dem Wahljahr 2017! Wenn die AfD so stark wird um effektiv irgendwo mitreden zu dürfen, na dann gute Nacht! Das erinnert ganz stark an Vorgänge von vor ca. 85 Jahren und daß möchten wir sicher nicht nochmal erleben. Es wäre übrigens politisch unvorteilhaft, wenn das Volk "alles" wüsste. Wir leben doch sehr gut in Deutschland. Und für alle die gegen Frau Merkel wettern, möchte ich nur sagen das ich den Job nicht machen wollen würde! Ich finde auch nicht alles toll was so beschlossen wird, aber der Politiker der alles zur Zufriedenheit der GESAMTEN Bevölkerung macht, den gibt es nur in Träumen und in Spinnereien! Das ist nun mal der Preis der freien Meinungsäußerung und das ist gut so! Leute belest euch und recherchiert ordentlich und rennt nicht einfach immer hirnlos irgendwelchen Megafonschwenken hinterher. Die sagen euch nämlich auch nicht alles!!!  Schönen Tag wünsch ich euch Allen!!


----------



## Rolk (9. Februar 2016)

Das ist absurd. Selbst wenn die AfD bei 25% landet wird sie nicht in der Regierung sitzen. Um noch höher zu kommen müssten alle anderen komplett versagen, bzw. offen gegen die eigenen Wähler regieren und die AfD selbst müsste richtig gute Politik machen und das können böse Rechtspopulisten gar nicht, wie wir alle wissen.

 Immer diese schwachsinnige Nazikeule.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, zu einem gewissen Teil hat die Kolonialzeit auch Schuld, hat man einen halben Kontinent, der in der Entwicklung kaum weiter war als die Indianer in Amerika als die Europäer ankamen war, versklavt und technisch und wirtschaftlich extrem in der Entwicklung beschleunigt, ohne das die gesellschaftliche Entwicklung entsprechend hätte mithalten können. Also in etwa so als hättest du einem König / Kaiser aus dem europäischen Mittelalter des 12 Jhr. ins 20 Jhr. geholt und die Regierungsgewalt über die Frankreich überlassen. Allerdings nach teilweise über 70 Jahren immer noch darauf rumreiten zu wollen und es als fundamentalen Grund anführen zu wollen warum Afrika seine Konflikte nicht in den Griff bekommt halte ich auch für überzogen.



Dem würde ich so zustimmen. Klar hat die Kolonialzeit ihre Folgen. Aber nach ca. 70 Jahren sollte man auch mal die Fehler wo anders suchen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Keiner ist wirklich frei in seinen Entscheidungen, nicht mal wir hier in Europa, warum also sollten grade Afrika und Asien da freier in ihren "Entscheidungen" sein? Jede Entscheidung ist an Konsequenzen und Folgen geknüpft, auf staatlicher Ebene genauso wie schon auf der Ebene des einzelnen Bürgers und auf jeder dieser Ebenen gibt es Interessen und Bestrebungen eigene Vorstellungen, Bedürfnisse und Interessen umzusetzen.



Innere Zwänge sind etwas anderes als äußere Zwänge. Das meinte ich mit „frei“ in seinen Entscheidungen.

Wenn du zu einer Bank gehst, bist du auch bis zu einem gewissen Punkt an das Angebot der Bank gebunden. Aber du bist frei das anzunehmen oder abzulehnen oder zu einer ganz anderen Bank zu gehen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Falsch, das war vieleicht in der Welt vor der Globalisierung, also einer Welt der Nationalwirtschaften, der Fall, wo jeder Staat für sich verantwortlich war, in einer globalisierten Welt haben aber alle Staaten und deren wirtschaftliches handeln auch Gewicht und Einfluss auf andere Staaten in der Welt. Das ist ja die Krux an der Globalisierung. Unternehmen und Staaten wollen möglichst alle Vorteile die sie bietet mitnehmen, die Verantwortung die eine globalisierte Welt aber mit sich bringt will keiner von ihnen übernehmen!



Das ändert aber trotzdem nichts an der Eigenverantwortlichkeit. Nur weil ich Einfluss auf einen anderen Staat habe mit meiner Wirtschaft, bin ich nicht für ihn verantwortlich.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was hat in China und Inden funktioniert? Das bei einer Bevölkerung von über einer Milliarde Menschen eine Hand voll riesige Gewinne abgegriffen habt, einige wenige Millionen stärker profitiert haben hundert bis 200 Millionen ein bisschen was vom Kuchen abbekommen haben und die restliche Milliarde genauso viel wie vorher oder aber im überwiegenden Teil sogar weniger hat?
> Dir scheinen die Bedingungen unter denen viele Inder und Chinesen für global operierende Unternehmen arbeiten müssen entgangen zu sein, genauso wie die Lage in der sich die chinesische Wirtschaft im Moment befindet?



Trotzdem ist es doch nicht zu leugnen, dass es den Menschen in China und Indien besser geht als noch vor 50 Jahren.

Und jetzt vergleich mal die Lebenssituation in den afrikanischen Ländern vor 50 Jahren mit heute. Da gab es kaum eine Entwicklung nach vorne.

In China und Indien sind heute viel weniger Menschen in Armut oder Hunger, und der Analphabetismus ist auch deutlich geringer geworden. Klar ist es nicht perfekt, und mit Einwohnerzahlen über 1 Milliarde sind die Herausforderungen auch noch mal eine Ecke höher, aber angesichts dieser Umstände ist die Leistung von China und Indien doch umso denkwürdiger.

Kein einziger afrikanischer Staat steht vor solchen Herausforderungen. Also müssten die es doch leichter haben, als China und Indien.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na dann willkommen in einer Welt in der du Deutschland / Europa nicht mehr verlassen solltest weil du wohl außerhalb deines "goldenen Käfigs" ein zimlich verhasster Mensch sein dürftest der wohl befürchten müsste der Lynchjustiz der millarden armen Menschen zum Opfer zu fallen die diese Politik mit sich bringt.



Es lässt sich in Europa ganz gut aushalten.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ist auch nicht erstrebenswert da davon nur ein verschwindend geringer Teil profitiert.



Kommt ja nur darauf an auf welcher Seite der Verteilung man sich befindet.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> I Wieso sollten diese Länder so nicht selbstständig werden wenn man faire wirtschaftliche und politische Bedingungen für alle schafen würde? Weil wir hier im Westen dann auf einen Teil unseres "Armutswohlstands" verzichten müssten? Weil wir nicht mehr 2 mal im Jahr neue iPhones kaufen könnten und die Damenwelt nicht mehr 20 Hosen und 40 paar Schuhe im Jahr für 10 Euro das Stück erwerben kann?



Ich habe kein iPhone 

Diese Länder können doch einfach mal besser verhandeln. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was ist daran auszusetzen das es für Menschen nicht die große Entscheidung im Leben ist? Es gibt noch mehr als nur Kinder was erstrebenswert sein kann...



Absolut. Aber unsere Gesellschaft ist schon Kinderunfreundlich genug. Das muss man nicht auch noch feiern und zelebrieren.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich denke da zum Beispiel an exesive Alkeholiker die während der Schwangerschaft kräftig weiter rauchen, Drogen nehmen, saufen, in äußerst präkeren Verhältnissen wohnen, usw.



Und wie willst du das wirksam unterbinden? Schwangerschaftsabbrüche auf Zwang.

Und sehr schön finde ich den letzten Satz. Also dürfen Arme keine Kinder mehr bekommen oder wie soll ich das verstehen?



Kahless83 schrieb:


> Das entwickelt sich alles in eine ganz böse Richtung. Mir graut es schon total vor dem Wahljahr 2017! Wenn die AfD so stark wird um effektiv irgendwo mitreden zu dürfen, na dann gute Nacht! Das erinnert ganz stark an Vorgänge von vor ca. 85 Jahren und daß möchten wir sicher nicht nochmal erleben.



Statt sich inhaltlich mit dem politischen Gegner auseinanderzusetzen mal wieder die Nazikeule. Wird das auf Dauer nicht langweilig?



Kahless83 schrieb:


> Es wäre übrigens politisch unvorteilhaft, wenn das Volk "alles" wüsste.



Ein Teil der Antworten würde uns verunsichern, oder wie?

In einer Demokratie (wenn der Begriff denn noch was gelten soll) ist das Volk der Souverän. Das haben manche in Berlin wohl vergessen.



Kahless83 schrieb:


> Wir leben doch sehr gut in Deutschland. Und für alle die gegen Frau Merkel wettern, möchte ich nur sagen das ich den Job nicht machen wollen würde!



Wurde Frau Merkel dazu gezwungen Kanzlerin zu sein? Das war doch ihre eigene Entscheidung, als sie zur Wahl antrat. Und sie war lange genug Politikerin um zu wissen, was das bedeutet.



Kahless83 schrieb:


> Ich finde auch nicht alles toll was so beschlossen wird, aber der Politiker der alles zur Zufriedenheit der GESAMTEN Bevölkerung macht, den gibt es nur in Träumen und in Spinnereien!



Mir würde es für den Anfang reichen, wenn Frau Merkel als Regierungschefin (und damit als Teil der Exekutive) sich an das geltende Recht in Deutschland hält und auch dafür Sorge trägt, dass geltendes Recht durchgesetzt wird.

Ist das bereits zu viel verlangt?



Kahless83 schrieb:


> Das ist nun mal der Preis der freien Meinungsäußerung und das ist gut so! Leute belest euch und recherchiert ordentlich und rennt nicht einfach immer hirnlos irgendwelchen Megafonschwenken hinterher. Die sagen euch nämlich auch nicht alles!!!  Schönen Tag wünsch ich euch Allen!!



Genau aus diesem Grund wähle ich keine Altparteien. Weil das nur Megafonschwenker sind. Die gesamte Politik der letzten Wochen ist doch keine innere Überzeugung dieser Leute, sondern einfach nur Angst vor einem weiteren Erstarkten der AfD. Die aktuelle Regierung will doch grundsätzlich nichts ändern. Sie macht jetzt bisschen Politik für den Wahlkampf, damit die AfD nicht so stark wird.

Und nach der Wahl kommen die nächsten hunderttausend illegalen Einwanderer.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Februar 2016)

Kahless83 schrieb:


> Das entwickelt sich alles in eine ganz böse Richtung. Mir graut es schon total vor dem Wahljahr 2017! Wenn die AfD so stark wird um effektiv irgendwo mitreden zu dürfen, na dann gute Nacht! Das erinnert ganz stark an Vorgänge von vor ca. 85 Jahren und daß möchten wir sicher nicht nochmal erleben. Es wäre übrigens politisch unvorteilhaft, wenn das Volk "alles" wüsste. Wir leben doch sehr gut in Deutschland. Und für alle die gegen Frau Merkel wettern, möchte ich nur sagen das ich den Job nicht machen wollen würde! Ich finde auch nicht alles toll was so beschlossen wird, aber der Politiker der alles zur Zufriedenheit der GESAMTEN Bevölkerung macht, den gibt es nur in Träumen und in Spinnereien! *Das ist nun mal der Preis der freien Meinungsäußerung und das ist gut so!* Leute belest euch und recherchiert ordentlich und rennt nicht einfach immer hirnlos irgendwelchen Megafonschwenken hinterher. Die sagen euch nämlich auch nicht alles!!!  Schönen Tag wünsch ich euch Allen!!



Ach Lobbyismus und schwerpunktmäßige Ausrichtung auf Politik für die Konzerne in der Wirtschaft sind der Preis für Meinungsäußerung, na dann, kannst die "Demokratie" gerne zurück haben weil sie keinen Pfefferling wert ist, denn die Meinung und das Interesse der Bevölkerung des Staates, die überwiegend nicht aus Inhabern von Konzernen, Menschen mit Millionenvermögen und Lobbyisten besteht findet ja oft genug nur unzureichend Berücksichtigung (anders kann man es nicht mehr bezeichnen wenn zum Beispiel Pharmakonzerne bei Gesundheitsreformen die Gesetze mitschreiben können, oder Politiker während ihrer Amtszeit fast schon zu offensichtlich Politik für ausgewählte Unternehmen machen und dann auch noch im Anschluss an ihr politisches Ende direkt bei diesen Unternehmen anfangen, usw...).

Ach und ja, ich würde freiwillig Merkels "Job" machen, fürs gleiche Gehalt, ohne über dessen Höhe zu murren.


----------



## Verminaard (9. Februar 2016)

Kahless83, anscheinend weißt du nicht wirklich viel von den zustaenden von vor 85 Jahren. Die sind genau ueberhaupt nicht mit heute zu vergleichen.
Fuer wen ist es politisch unvorteilhaft wenn man mehf wuesste? Fuers Volk bestimmt nicht. Maximal fuer die profiteure der aktuellen Politik.
Natuerlich wird nur zum groessten Teil fuer das Volk entschieden....
Ttip wird komplett unter Ausschluss der oeffentlichkeit verhandelt und mit diktierten Auflagen des Verhandlungspartners. Desweiteren werden die Erfahrungen der länder die bereits Ttip haben komplett ignoriert. Trotzdem will Merkel das unbedingt abschliessen. Nur fuers Volk.
Genauso mit ceta und dessen Ableger.
Oder die zeitarbeitsgesetze die unter dem superminister damals geaendert wurden. Wer war da im Aufsichtsrat einer grossen duesseldorfer zeitarbeitsfirma? Stimmt rentenerhoehung gab es. Warum? Weil Rentner eine nicht unbeachtliche waehlergruppe bilden. Wieder fuers Volk.
Nur ein paar Beispiele.

Den Job von Merkel? Gerne, gibt nur ein paar Probleme. Quereinsteiger haben da genau null chance. Selbst innerhalb einer partei hast du wenig Chancen auf sowas.
Was mit emporkoemmlingen passiert erleben wir doch gerade anhand der AfD.
Alle anderen Parteien schiessen dagegen, teilsweise mit unglaublichen Sachen. Die presse als verlaengerter arm der Parteien gleich einstimmig mit.
Aufhaenger sind dann Aussagen die so nie getaetigt und von einem "Journalisten" regelrecht provoziert wurden. Zumindest der gesetzestext.

Soviel zu Demokratie und Meinungsmache.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Innere Zwänge sind etwas anderes als äußere Zwänge. Das meinte ich mit „frei“ in seinen Entscheidungen.
> 
> Wenn du zu einer Bank gehst, bist du auch bis zu einem gewissen Punkt an das Angebot der Bank gebunden. Aber du bist frei das anzunehmen oder abzulehnen oder zu einer ganz anderen Bank zu gehen.



Auch als Staat bist du auf das angewiesen was dir international geboten wird und als das ist meist nicht besonders viel und aussichtsreich wenn du arm bist. Das kannst du, natürlich nur grob betrachtet, mit der Anfrage nach einem Kredit vergleichen. Versuch mal als Privatperson einen Kredit zu bekommen wenn du kaum was hast, da hast du zwar ein reichhaltiges Angebot an Banken die Kredite anbieten, aber du wirst trotzdem im Zweifelsfall entweder keinen Kredit bekommen, oder aber nur bei sehr sehr wenigen Banken zu sehr sehr "bescheidenen" Konditionen. 
Anders ist das für arme Staaten im wesentlichen auch nicht. Wenn du nichts hast was international gefragt ist bist du auf das angewiesen was dir angeboten wird, zu den Konditionen die man dir anbietet.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ändert aber trotzdem nichts an der Eigenverantwortlichkeit. Nur weil ich Einfluss auf einen anderen Staat habe mit meiner Wirtschaft, bin ich nicht für ihn verantwortlich.



Doch bist du, auch hier, du bist im Straßenverkehr ja auch darauf angwiesen verantwortungsvoll zu fahren und auf andere Rücksicht zu nehmen. Nur auf wirtschaftlicher und staatlicher Ebene meint man das in einer globalisierten Welt diese Prinzipien nicht gelten würden. Mein handeln destabilisert einen Staat? wayne! Mein handeln erhöht die Armut in einem anderen Land? wayne! Mein handeln zerstört die Umwelt in dem Land wo ich produziere? wayne!

Grade letzterer Punkt ist der der am ehsten selbst dem letzten Gecken zeigen sollte wie wichtig Eigenverantwortung doch ist, denn wenn ich als Modelabel in Asien billig billig billig Kleidung produzieren lasse und dafür in Kauf nehme das dass Gift der Färbemittel, Bleichstoffe und dergleichen ins Meer gelangen kann ich Gift, im warsten Sinne des Wortes, nehmen das dass Zeug über die Fische, die das in ihrem Fleisch absetzen und die ich dann auch hier kaufen kann, auf meinen Teller gelangen wird.
Genauso sieht es mit der Armut aus. Wenn mir als Unternehmen egal ist wie meine Arbeiter in Asien bezahlt werden brauch ich mich nicht wundern wenn die irgendwann Armutsmigration machen und hier an der Tür klopfen... usw.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist es doch nicht zu leugnen, dass es den Menschen in China und Indien besser geht als noch vor 50 Jahren.



Vieleicht im Fall von China besser als vor 50 Jahren ja, aber auch besser als vor 120 Jahren? Und bei Inden kann ich das schwer beurteilen da das Kastensystem in Indien eine große Rolle spielt und eine Einschätzung schwer macht.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und jetzt vergleich mal die Lebenssituation in den afrikanischen Ländern vor 50 Jahren mit heute. Da gab es kaum eine Entwicklung nach vorne.



Eine technologische Entwicklung sagt nichts über einen Lebensstandard aus. Obwohl der technologische Stand im antiken Rom niedriger war als heute war der Lebensstandard aber im großen und Ganzen gar nicht mal so schlecht, das gleiche bei China. 
Denn die Frage ist am Ende immer wieviele Menschen profitieren denn von der neuen Lebenssituation und der neuen Technologie?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In China und Indien sind heute viel weniger Menschen in Armut oder Hunger, und der Analphabetismus ist auch deutlich geringer geworden. Klar ist es nicht perfekt, und mit Einwohnerzahlen über 1 Milliarde sind die Herausforderungen auch noch mal eine Ecke höher, aber angesichts dieser Umstände ist die Leistung von China und Indien doch umso denkwürdiger.



Indien hatte früher kaum Probleme mit Hunger, heute aber sogar mehr als früher, siehe auch hier:

Im Herzen Indiens herrscht Hunger trotz Wirtschaftswachstums

 Was China als Beispiel betrifft ist es mehr als bescheiden bei der Misswirtschaft die Maos bescheuerte Kulturrevolution verursacht hat das als Beispiel nehmen zu wollen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kein einziger afrikanischer Staat steht vor solchen Herausforderungen. Also müssten die es doch leichter haben, als China und Indien.



Was? Weil die Probleme nicht identisch ist müssen sie niedriger sein? Sorry, aber das eine bescheidene Logik. Ja der afirkanische Kontinent hat nicht die gleichen Probleme wie China oder Indien, aber er hat Probleme, das fängt bei denn wilkührlichen Grenzen aus der Kolonialzeit an, geht über Korruption im großen Stil, Misswirtschaft und Ausnutzung weiter und endet irgendwo bei Überbevölkerung und schlechter medizinischer und schulischer Versorgung und Hungersnöten.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es lässt sich in Europa ganz gut aushalten.



Es lässt sich auch gut in  einer 200qm Wohnung mit 500qm Garten aushalten, aber ob das so erstrebenswert ist wenn man die nicht verlassen kann weil man draußen Totgeschlagen wird?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kommt ja nur darauf an auf welcher Seite der Verteilung man sich befindet.



Glaub mir, bei der Verteilung gehörst du genau wie ich und die meisten anderen die kein Millionenvermögen vorweisen können dann zur Verliererseite. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe kein iPhone



Aber auch du hast 100%ig billige T-Shirts, Socken, Unterwäsche, vergleichsweise günstige Hardware wie Drucker, Möbel, Fernsehr, Radios, Stereoanlagen, Küchengeräte usw. usf. die nur zu diesen Preisen angeboten werden können weil andere die  Geräte selbst und deren Teile für einen Hungerlohn fertigen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Diese Länder können doch einfach mal besser verhandeln.



Ach seit wann verhandelt denn ein Staat darüber wenn ein Unternehmen ein anderes damit beauftragt etwas für Preis X zu fertigen? Wusste garnicht das wir hier wieder beim Kommunismus / Sozialismus angekommen sind wo wir staatliche Betriebe hätten...
Entsprechend sind eigentlich auch die auftraggebenden Unternehmen in der Verantwortung zu schauen unter welchen Bedingungen sie da fertigen lassen, nur die meisten interessiert das nicht solange die Ware pünktlich kommt und der Preis stimmt.
Der Staat kann da maximal etwas Einfluss darauf nehmen indem er Gesetze erlässt und Mindestlöhne festlegt, leider nur und das sicher nicht zu unrecht, befürchten viele Staaten das wenn man da zuviel macht Ausländische Investoren einfach woanders hingehen wenn Arbeitskraft "zu teuer" wird.

Bestes Beispiel dafür aktuell China. Viele Produzenten finden Arbeitskraft in China inzwischen, mit 25 Dollar pro Arbeiter, zu teuer um dort noch produzieren zu lassen und gehen jetzt nach Afrika (Kenia) weil dort die gleiche Arbeit nur 18 Dollar kostet.
Wo wir wieder bei der globalisierten Welt wären und das man die Vorteile will, aber die Verantwortung von sich weist...



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und sehr schön finde ich den letzten Satz.  Also dürfen Arme keine Kinder mehr bekommen oder wie soll ich das verstehen?



 Präkere Wohnsituationen sind mehr als nur Armut, das ist auch Gewalt, mangelnde hygenische Zustände usw. Nur weil jemand arm ist sind seine Lebensumstände noch nicht zwingend prikär...



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wie willst du das wirksam unterbinden? Schwangerschaftsabbrüche auf Zwang.



Maybe, was daran verwerflicher als auf Menschen an der Grenze schießen zu lassen? 
Schließlich verbessert Euthanasie doch auch deinen Wohlstand weil du so für die sozialen und medizinischen Kosten die diese Personen mit ihren Kindern verursachen nicht mehr aufkommen musst.
Und die Möglichkeit Zwangssterlisierung gäbe es ja auch noch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Auch als Staat bist du auf das angewiesen was dir international geboten wird und als das ist meist nicht besonders viel und aussichtsreich wenn du arm bist. Das kannst du, natürlich nur grob betrachtet, mit der Anfrage nach einem Kredit vergleichen. Versuch mal als Privatperson einen Kredit zu bekommen wenn du kaum was hast, da hast du zwar ein reichhaltiges Angebot an Banken die Kredite anbieten, aber du wirst trotzdem im Zweifelsfall entweder keinen Kredit bekommen, oder aber nur bei sehr sehr wenigen Banken zu sehr sehr "bescheidenen" Konditionen.
> Anders ist das für arme Staaten im wesentlichen auch nicht. Wenn du nichts hast was international gefragt ist bist du auf das angewiesen was dir angeboten wird.



Richtig. Also liegt es an einem jeden selbst. Nichts anderes sage ich doch. Würden die mehr aus sich mache, gäbe es auch bessere Angebote.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Doch bist du, auch hier, du bist im Straßenverkehr ja auch darauf angwiesen verantwortungsvoll zu fahren und auf andere Rücksicht zu nehmen. Nur auf wirtschaftlicher und staatlicher Ebene meint man das in einer globalisierten Welt diese Prinzipien nicht gelten würden. Mein handeln destabilisert einen Staat? wayne! Mein handeln erhöht die Armut in einem anderen Land? wayne! Mein handeln zerstört die Umwelt in dem Land wo ich produziere? wayne!



Solange es in Afrika, Asien oder Südamerika ist, stört es mich auch nicht. Diese Länder hätten doch längst was machen können. China lässt sich doch auch nicht alles bieten. Die haben aber auch beizeiten angefangen, wirtschaftlich was aus sich zu machen.

Wer faul ist, ist selber schuld.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Grade letzterer Punkt ist der der am ehsten selbst dem letzten Gecken zeigen sollte wie wichtig Eigenverantwortung doch ist, denn wenn ich als Modelabel in Asien billig billig billig Kleidung produzieren lasse und dafür in Kauf nehme das dass Gift der Färbemittel, Bleichstoffe und dergleichen ins Meer gelangen kann ich Gift, im warsten Sinne des Wortes, nehmen das dass Zeug über die Fische, die das in ihrem Fleisch absetzen und die ich dann auch hier kaufen kann, auf meinen Teller gelangen wird.
> Genauso sieht es mit der Armut aus. Wenn mir als Unternehmen egal ist wie meine Arbeiter in Asien bezahlt werden brauch ich mich nicht wundern wenn die irgendwann Armutsmigration machen und hier an der Tür klopfen... usw.



An die Tür dürfen sie doch gerne klopfen, wir müssen sie ja nicht öffnen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Vieleicht im Fall von China besser als vor 50 Jahren ja, aber auch besser als vor 120 Jahren? Und bei Inden kann ich das schwer beurteilen da das Kastensystem in Indien eine große Rolle spielt und eine Einschätzung schwer macht.



Die allgemeine Lebenserwartung und der allgemeine Lebensstandard ist gestiegen. Klar ist es besser.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Eine technologische Entwicklung sagt nichts über einen Lebensstandard aus. Obwohl der technologische Stand im antiken Rom niedriger war als heute war der Lebensstandard aber im großen und Ganzen gar nicht mal so schlecht, das gleiche bei China.



Richtig, der Lebensstandard ist im Großen und Ganzen besser als vor 50 und auch als vor 120 Jahren.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Denn die Frage ist am Ende immer wieviele Menschen profitieren denn von der neuen Lebenssituation und der neuen Technologie?



Mehr als noch vor 50 Jahren und wesentlich mehr als noch vor 120 Jahren. Ergo ist die Gesamtentwicklung in China für mehr Menschen gut, als früher.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Indien hatte früher kaum Probleme mit Hunger, heute aber sogar mehr als früher, siehe auch hier:
> 
> Im Herzen Indiens herrscht Hunger trotz Wirtschaftswachstums



â€¢ Indien - Lebenserwartung 2013 | Statistik

Langsam, aber es steigt. Und die Lebenserwartung in einem Land, ist immer ein guter Indikator für die Entwicklung. 

Indien hatte noch vor 50 Jahren eine Lebenserwartung bei 40 Jahren. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was China als Beispiel betrifft ist es mehr als bescheiden bei der Misswirtschaft die Maos bescheuerte Kulturrevolution verursacht hat das als Beispiel nehmen zu wollen.



â€¢ China - Lebenserwartung bis 2013 | Statistik

China hat hier mittlerweile Werte wie ein Industriestaat.

1949 (also gerade als die Kommunisten die Macht übernahmen, noch vor Mao) lagt die Lebenserwartung bei 45 Jahren.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was? Weil die Probleme nicht identisch ist müssen sie niedriger sein? Sorry, aber das eine bescheidene Logik. Ja der afirkanische Kontinent hat nicht die gleichen Probleme wie China oder Indien, aber er hat Probleme, das fängt bei denn wilkührlichen Grenzen aus der Kolonialzeit an, geht über Korruption im großen Stil, Misswirtschaft und Ausnutzung weiter und endet irgendwo bei Überbevölkerung und schlechter medizinischer und schulischer Versorgung und Hungersnöten.



Es ist ja wohl ein Unterschied ob man ein paar Millionen oder über 1 Milliarde Menschen versorgen muss, oder nicht?

Und Korruption und Misswirtschaft sind ja wohl irgendwie Selbstverschulden.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es lässt sich auch gut in  einer 200qm Wohnung mit 500qm Garten aushalten, aber ob das so erstrebenswert ist wenn man die nicht verlassen kann weil man draußen Totgeschlagen wird?



Man kann sich ja bewaffnen. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Glaub mir, bei der Verteilung gehörst du genau wie ich und die meisten anderen die kein Millionenvermögen vorweisen können dann zur Verliererseite.



Klar, aber immer noch besser als in Afrika, Südamerika und Asien. Also mache ich mir da kaum Sorgen.

Es sein denn unser Land wird weiter mit illegalen Einwanderern geflutet. Das bereitet mir tatsächlich Sorgen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber auch du hast 100%ig billige T-Shirts, Socken, Unterwäsche, vergleichsweise günstige Hardware wie Drucker, Möbel, Fernsehr, Radios, Stereoanlagen, Küchengeräte usw. usf. die nur zu diesen Preisen angeboten werden können weil andere die  Geräte selbst und deren Teile für einen Hungerlohn fertigen.



Und wenn ich es nicht kaufen würde, dann hätten die nicht mal einen Hungerlohn. Als ob die Probleme dann nicht da wären.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach seit wann verhandelt denn ein Staat darüber wenn ein Unternehmen ein anderes damit beauftragt etwas für Preis X zu fertigen? Wusste garnicht das wir hier wieder beim Kommunismus / Sozialismus angekommen sind wo wir staatliche Betriebe hätten...



Das meinte ich auch gar nicht. Aber sie sind frei welche internationalen Verträge sie abschließen. Wer (wie die afrikanischen Ländern) seine Rohstoffe für nen Apfel und Ei verkauft ist selbst schuld.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Entsprechend sind eigentlich auch die auftraggebenden Unternehmen in der Verantwortung zu schauen unter welchen Bedingungen sie da fertigen lassen, nur die meisten interessiert das nicht solange die Ware pünktlich kommt und der Preis stimmt.



Ist doch die Aufgabe des Staates, entsprechende Gesetze zu erlassen um die Arbeiter zu schützen. Nur haben diese Länder daran meist kein Interesse. Ergo sind auch wieder nicht wir Schuld.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der Staat kann da maximal etwas Einfluss darauf nehmen indem er Gesetze erlässt und Mindestlöhne festlegt, leider nur und das sicher nicht zu unrecht, befürchten viele Staaten das wenn man da zuviel macht Ausländische Investoren einfach woanders hingehen wenn Arbeitskraft "zu teuer" wird.



Das ist wohl das Risiko. Aber wenn man die entsprechenden Produkte hat, kann man auch höhere Löhne verkraften.

Sonst müssten doch deutsche Produkte längst verschwunden sein, weil unsere Lohnkosten international sehr hoch sind. Dafür stimmt bei unseren Produkten auch meist die Qualität (wenn es nicht gerade VW ist xD).



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel dafür aktuell China. Viele Produzenten finden Arbeitskraft in China inzwischen, mit 25 Dollar pro Arbeiter, zu teuer um dort noch produzieren zu lassen und gehen jetzt nach Afrika (Kenia) weil dort die gleiche Arbeit nur 18 Dollar kostet.



Weil die Produkte aus China auch nur Massenware sind, wofür man keine teureren spezialisierten Arbeiter braucht. Das Problem, dass ich im Absatz zuvor beschrieben habe.

Wenn „Made in China“ mal den gleichen Stellenwert hat wie „Made in Germany“ dann kann China sich auch solche Löhne leisten.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wo wir wieder bei der globalisierten Welt wären und das man die Vorteile will, aber die Verantwortung von sich weist...



Wozu immer zwei gehören. Und wie die meisten, siehst du nur die Schuld beim Westen, aber nicht bei den Ländern, die nur zu gerne da mitmachen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Maybe, was daran verwerflicher als auf Menschen an der Grenze schießen zu lassen?



Das sie im Gegensatz zu den illegalen Einwanderern keine Gesetze gebrochen haben.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Schließlich verbessert Euthanasie doch auch deinen Wohlstand weil du so für die sozialen und medizinischen Kosten die diese Personen mit ihren Kindern verursachen nicht mehr aufkommen musst.



Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass einheimische Kinder aus prekären Verhältnissen Sozialfälle werden, ist immer noch geringer als die Sozialfälle durch die illegalen Einwanderer.

Wenn von ca. 1.2 Mio. 70% dauerhaft auf Hartz IV angewiesen sind, sprechen wir von 840.000 Menschen.

2014 wurden in Deutschland 714.000 Menschen geboren. Selbst wenn wir hier auch von 70% dauerhaft Hartz IV ausgehen *würden* (was wohl nicht der Realität entsprechen wird) haben wir dann nur499.800 Menschen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und die Möglichkeit Zwangssterlisierung gäbe es ja auch noch.



Dann sind wir wirklich wieder in einer Diktatur. Ne danke, lass mal.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Wer faul ist, ist selber schuld....


Sag das mal einem Kubaner, die 60 Jahre lang unter den schwersten Sanktionen und Beschränkungen VON AUSSEN gelitten haben.

Deine Einstellung ist naiv bis arrogant. Du unterschätzt die Möglichkeiten, die sich länderspezifisch und aus der Historie ergeben. Da Du aber natürlich ein fleißiger Deutscher bist, gehe ich ganz fest davon aus, dass Du die Möglichkeiten in diesem Staate zu nutzen wusstest und Dir nur mit Deiner Hände Arbeit und Deinem Verstande eine 1000 Mann Firma aufgebaut hast, zig Patente auf Deinem Namen laufen und Du nebenbei Zeit genug für soziale Projekte findest, oder? Das ist wohl das Mindeste bei Startbedingungen in Deutschland. Oder bist Du selber so eine fauler Mitläufer, angestellt und wirtschaftlich unterdurchschnittlich gestellt?

Bist Du etwas einer dieser _"Schmarotzer und Parasiten"_ im Lande (um das Pediga Vokalular zu zitieren), der weniger als die durchschnittliche Steuer für den Staat erwirtschaftet? Der Satz liegt aktuell irgendwo bei 8000,-€ pro Kopf und Jahr
https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steueraufkommen_(Deutschland)

Ich liege da weit drüber, aber ganz weit und würde nie auch nur im Ansatz zu einer Aussage kommen, die Du hier triffst. Für mich ist niemand weniger als ein Menschen, aber auch niemand mehr. Du verkennst völlig die unterschiedlichen Startbedingungen. Ich rate Dir ein paar Runden "Reallife" zu spielen und danach zu bewerten, was passiert, wenn Du z.B. als Frau in Angola startest. Hier eine kurzbewertung zum Spiel, klingt eigentlich ganz interessant:
Der Postillon: Im Test: "Real Life" - das realistischste Spiel aller Zeiten

Werde ich auch mal wieder spielen, es scheint zu helfen, mehr Verständnis zu bekommen


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sag das mal einem Kubaner, die 60 Jahre lang unter den schwersten Sanktionen und Beschränkungen VON AUSSEN gelitten haben.



Wer sich mitten im kalten Krieg von der Sowjetunion als Stationierungsort für Atomwaffen benutzen lässt, hat selbst schuld.

Die Amerikaner haben da absolut nachvollziehbar gehandelt. Gegen die Roten hilft nur die Politik der Stärke. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Eine Einstellug ist naiv bis arrogant. Du unterschätzt die Möglichkeiten, die länderspezifisch und aus der Historie passieren. Da Du aber natürlich ein fleißiger Deutscher bist, gehe ich ganz fest davon aus, dass Du die Möglichkeiten in diesem Staate zu nutzen wusstest und Dir nur mit Deiner Hände Arbeit und Deinem Verstande eine 1000 Mann Firma aufgebaut hast, zig Patente auf Deinem Namen laufen und Du nebenbei Zeit genug für soziale Projekte findest, oder? Das ist wohl das Mindeste bei Startbedingungen in Deutschland. Oder bist Du selber so eine fauler Mitläufer, angestellt und wirtschaftlich unterdurchschnittlich gestellt?
> 
> Bist Du etwas einer dieser _"Schmarotzer und Parasiten"_ im Lande (um das Pediga Vokalular zu zitieren), der weniger als die durchschnittliche Steuer für den Staat erwirtschaftet? Der Satz liegt aktuell irgendwo bei 8000,-€ pro Kopf und Jahr
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Steueraufkommen_(Deutschland)



Da liege ich mit meiner jährlichen Einkommensteuer bereits drüber. Wenn ich dann noch Umsatzsteuer, KfZ-Steuer, Benzinsteuer und Grundsteuer dazu rechne, denke ich, dass ich meinen Teil zu dieser Gesellschaft beitrage.

Auch gebe ich alles Ordnungsgemäß bei meinem Finanzamt an.

PS: Ich wusste gar nicht das Angestellte Schmarotzer und Parasiten sind? Aber danke für die Aufklärung.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich liege da weit drüber, aber ganz weit und würde nie auch nur im Ansatz zu einer Aussage kommen, die Du hier triffst.



Das ist doch schön für dich. Sagt dir Artikel 5 Grundgesetz etwas? Ich greife dich doch auch nicht persönlich für deine Meinung an.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Für mich in niemand ein weniger als ein Menschen, aber auch niemand mehr.



Und jetzt den Satz bitte in Hochdeutsch, dann antworte ich dir auch gerne.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du verkennst völlig die unterschiedlichen Startbedingungen.



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Eminem

Der Mann hatte wesentlich schlimmere Startbedingungen, als ich je hatte. Trotzdem ist er heute weiter, als ich je kommen werde.

Es gibt keine Ausreden für Faulheit.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich rate Dir ein paar Runden "Reallife" zu spielen und danach zu bewerten, was passiert, wenn Du z.B. als Frau in Angola startest. Hier eine kurzbewertung zum Spiel, klingt eigentlich ganz interessant:
> Der Postillon: Im Test: "Real Life" - das realistischste Spiel aller Zeiten



Ich habe dir schon mal gesagt, dass Der Postillon als Satirezeitschrift schlecht als valide Quelle gilt. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Werde ich auch mal wieder spielen, es scheint zu helfen, mehr Verständnis zu bekommen



Verständnis für Faule? Ne danke, lass mal.


----------



## FussyTom (9. Februar 2016)

Verminaard, weist Du was wirklich schlimm ist? Nenne mir mal eine Alternative für Merkel... Es gibt doch hier in diesem Land keinen einzigen Politiker der einen mal so richtig mitreißt. Das sind doch alles Schnarchnasen. Stand heute, würde ich nicht wissen, wer für mich als nächster Bundeskanzler in Frage käme. Aus diesem Grund schaue ich mir auch gern mal alte Reden/Debatten von und mit Helmut Schmidt und Co an, weil die einem noch unter die Haut gehen. Ich weiß, ist auch wieder eine andere Zeit gewesen, aber die hatten noch Feuer! Aber naja, jeder soll denken was er will und alle sind Glücklich (oder nicht?). Was die ersten Zeilen betrifft, schrieb ich glaube ich, daß ich auch nicht mit allem zufrieden bin was so entschieden wird, da ich auch ein großer Freund von Volksentscheiden bin!!


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (9. Februar 2016)

Framinator schrieb:


> die hat nen Plan (NWO).


https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neue_Weltordnung_(Verschwörungstheorie)
Genau, die will mit einer 180.000 Mann und Frau starken Armee die Welt übernehmen. 
Das sind Verschwörungstheorien of doom.
Bitt einmal anschauen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlRUqLs4_V4 Grüße gehen raus an Rayk Anders! 


Framinator schrieb:


> die Merkel bricht jeden Tag das Gesetz. Das sind Fakten!


Fast jeder Mensch bricht jeden Tag Gesetze - das sind auch Fakten!
So wie du oben: Üble Nachrede 

Ja, Merkel bricht Gesetze.
Schau dir doch mal ihre Pressekonferenzen an. Die ist total überfordert.
Aber lieber habe ich die Merkel da oben, anstatt jemanden, der NICHTS gebacken bekommt.
Niemand will sich als neuer Bundeskanzler aufstellen lassen, weil sich niemand der jetzigen Verantwortung stellen will.
Also bleibt sie an der Macht, regelt das ganze halbwegs, aber hält das Land stabil.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. Februar 2016)

Kahless83 schrieb:


> Nenne mir mal eine Alternative für Merkel... Es gibt doch hier in diesem Land keinen einzigen Politiker der einen mal so richtig mitreißt. Das sind doch alles Schnarchnasen. Stand heute, würde ich nicht wissen, wer für mich als nächster Bundeskanzler in Frage käme.


Seehofer zum Beispiel. Und Merkel ist die letzte die jemanden mitreißt, die schreibt wahrscheinlich nicht mal ihre Reden selber. Sonst wären ihr einige peinliche Versprecher auch nicht passiert.



Kahless83 schrieb:


> Aus diesem Grund schaue ich mir auch gern mal alte Reden/Debatten von und mit Helmut Schmidt und Co an, weil die einem noch unter die Haut gehen. Ich weiß, ist auch wieder eine andere Zeit gewesen, aber die hatten noch Feuer!


Was Politiker die Reden mit Feuer schwingen anrichten können, sah man an Hitler und Goebbels...
Mir ist unwichtig wie die Reden von Politikern sind, auf die kann ich verzichten. Wichtig ist, dass sie bei Problemen handeln.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Also bleibt sie an der Macht, regelt das ganze halbwegs, aber hält das Land stabil.


In der Flüchtlingskrise wirkt die Gesellschaft alles andere als stabil. Und das sich niemand aufstellen lassen will liegt daran, dass Merkel dafür sorgt das diese Personen politisch und sozial vernichtet werden. Wie bei Koch und Guttenberg.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Neue_Weltordnung_(Verschwörungstheorie)
> Genau, die will mit einer 180.000 Mann und Frau starken Armee die Welt übernehmen.
> Das sind Verschwörungstheorien of doom.
> Bitt einmal anschauen: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rlRUqLs4_V4 Grüße gehen raus an Rayk Anders!



Auch wenn ich mit dem Absatz konform gehe, und diese NWO-VT für ausgemachten Müll halte, verstehe ich nicht wie man sich freiwillig auf Rayk Anders berufen kann.

Der Mann ist ein Verharmloser und Relativerer vor dem Herrn. 



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Fast jeder Mensch bricht jeden Tag Gesetze - das sind auch Fakten!



Nur setzten die die meisten Menschen (im Gegensatz zu Frau Merkel) nicht unsere Zukunft aufs Spiel.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ja, Merkel bricht Gesetze.
> Schau dir doch mal ihre Pressekonferenzen an. Die ist total überfordert.
> Aber lieber habe ich die Merkel da oben, anstatt jemanden, der NICHTS gebacken bekommt.
> Niemand will sich als neuer Bundeskanzler aufstellen lassen, weil sich niemand der jetzigen Verantwortung stellen will.
> Also bleibt sie an der Macht, regelt das ganze halbwegs, aber hält das Land stabil.



Genau, ist doch alles nicht so schlimm. Sind zwar 1.2 Mio. illegale im Land von denen 70-80% dauerhaft auf Sozialhilfe angewiesen sind, aber sie ja überfordert.

Nochmal, niemand hat Frau Merkel zur Kanzlerschaft gezwungen. Das war ihre eigene Entscheidung.

Und ich verlange von der Exekutive (zu der Frau Merkel gehört), dass geltendes Recht eingehalten und durchgesetzt wird.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Ich habe dir schon mal gesagt, dass Der Postillon als Satirezeitschrift schlecht als valide Quelle gilt.


Wann wirst Du endlich bemerken, dass ich den Postillon natürlich satirsch einsetze, wie denn sonst???



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Verständnis für Faule? Ne danke, lass mal.


Vor allem nicht für denkfaule ....


----------



## FussyTom (9. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Seehofer zum Beispiel.



Ach hör auf, dass ist doch genauso ein Schnacker! Aber das ist halt deine Meinung!




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Mir ist unwichtig wie die Reden von Politikern sind, auf die kann ich verzichten. Wichtig ist, dass sie bei Problemen handeln.



Das geht auch beides und nicht nur das Eine oder das Andere.  Und die beiden Protagonisten  der Geschichte die du nanntest, waren komplett irre und hatten null gesunden Menschenverstand!


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wann wirst Du endlich bemerken, dass ich den Postillon natürlich satirsch einsetze, wie denn sonst???



So wie mit der AfD und Pegida, wo du meintest abschieben würde Geld sparen und „Flüchtlinge“ wären eine Bereicherung und ich dir mit (richtigen) Quellen gezeigt habe, dass bei AfD und Pegida die Mittelschicht vertreten ist, während Flüchtlinge zu 70-80% dauerhafte Sozialfälle werden?

Ja du hast Recht, das hat mich köstlich amüsiert. Insoweit hat die Satire funktioniert. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vor allem nicht für denkfaule ....



Solange sie arbeiten und die Gesellschaft nicht belasten.

Aber wer in Angestellten Schmarotzer und Parasiten sieht, hat ja sein Weltbild über das eigenen Volk anschaulich zum Ausdruck gebracht.


----------



## aloha84 (9. Februar 2016)

Merkel hat also dafür gesorgt dass Gutenberg seine Plagiatsaffäre begangen hat? Na dann, ist ja alles klar.
Mal ehrlich, bescheißen tut jeder......aber wenn man sich dabei erwischen lässt, hat das Konsequenzen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. Februar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Merkel hat also dafür gesorgt dass Gutenberg seine Plagiatsaffäre begangen hat? Na dann, ist ja alles klar.


Zufällig ist das aber nicht aufgeflogen. Sowas haben die ganz zufällig erst dann entdeckt, als Guttenberg beliebter wurde.


----------



## Verminaard (9. Februar 2016)

Kahless83 schrieb:


> Verminaard, weist Du was wirklich schlimm ist? Nenne mir mal eine Alternative für Merkel...


Ist mir ehrlichgesagt egal wer das sein koennte.
Solange endlich mal angefangen wird Politik fuer das deutsche Volk zu machen (Btw bin schluchtenscheisser, in Deutschland lebend, nicht das hier ein komisches Bild aufkommt). Nicht fuer irgendwelche Konzerne Finanz, und grossindustrie weil ja angeblich sooooo viele arbeitsplaetze sonst gefaehrdet sind. Die sehr reichen kommen auch gut mit bisschen weniger aus.

Es muss wer her der nicht auf machterhalt gebuegelt ist. Sinnvolle Sachen fuer Deutschland, auch wenn sie nicht dem aktuellen zeitgeist entsprechen.
Endlich mal anfangen von der ewigen schuld wegzukommen. Ist zeit genug vergangen und die dauerdevote Haltung Deutschlands ist auch laecherlich.
Ich kenne kein anderes Land das sich nach so langer Zeit noch so schuldig fuehlt. Amis, Chinesen, tuerken, Russen etc. Da ist alles wurscht oder wie? Abder die deutschen die dauerboesen. Was soll der Bloedsinn? 
Natuerlich darf man nicht vergessen was passiert ist. 
Wenn Israel uboote haben will, sollen sie sie bekommen, aber bitte den vollen Preis bezahlen, ohne sonderkonditionen.
Nordafrikanische Staaten mwchen Stress bei der rueckfuehrung von abgelehnten asylbewerbern, ja macht ruhig, dann gibt es aber auch solange keinen einzigen Cent Hilfe und im schlimmsten fall sanktionen.
Die amsi wollen sanktionen gegen die Russen sehen, ja dann macht es doch bitte liebe amifreunde, aber warum ist Deutschland einer der Staaten die dadurch die groessten Nachteile haben und die Amis nicht?
Amis hoeren uns ab und behandeln uns sonst ********? Diplomatisch eine vorm Bug und kein ducken.

Und endlich mal diesen grossen lobbyismus eindaemmen. Lobbyarbeit ist wichtig, keine Frage. Ist es sinnvoll das z.b die t-com ueber 100 lobbyarbeiter beschaeftigt?

Koennt noch vieles schreiben, bringt nur wenig.

Es muessen veraenderungen her, wer auch die immer herbeifuehren kann.
Was ich fast mit Sicherheit sagen kann, ist das der naechste Kanzler aus der cdsuspdfdplinksgruene das auf keinen fall machen wird.

Bei den Politikern, die permanent die emporkoemmlinge ala Piraten und AfD diffamieren sollte man mal ueberlegen welche Motivation die haben sowas zu tun.
Das hier dann parteispezifisch gearbeitet wird sollte jedem klar sein.
Piraten: chaotenhaufen, traeumer, bekommen nix auf die reihe blablabla
AfD: rechtspopulistisch, rechtsradikal, Nazis blablabla
Ich finds nur erschreckend das die Medien dieses Spiel der Politiker mitspielen.

Sucht mal im weiten Netz nach Aussagen von Politikern, auch von jenen die aktuell um sich schlagen, und vergleicht das mal mit den wirklichen Aussagen der Frau petry....


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Sucht mal im weiten Netz nach Aussagen von Politikern, auch von jenen die aktuell um sich schlagen, und vergleicht das mal mit den wirklichen Aussagen der Frau petry....



Wenn ich die ganzen Aussagen von Grünenpolitiker durchlesen, die eindeutig gegen das eigene Volk gerichtet sind, frage ich mich, wo dort eigentlich die Anzeigen für Volksverhetzung bleiben.


----------



## lunaticx (9. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn ich die ganzen Aussagen von Grünenpolitiker durchlesen, die eindeutig gegen das eigene Volk gerichtet sind, frage ich mich, wo dort eigentlich die Anzeigen für Volksverhetzung bleiben.



Wenn ich sowas lese, ist mein erster Reflex ... -> belegt sowas doch mal mit Quellen, als es einfach so in den Raum zu werfen.


----------



## Sparanus (9. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas lese, ist mein erster Reflex ... -> belegt sowas doch mal mit Quellen, als es einfach so in den Raum zu werfen.


Google 
Grüne Jugend Tag der Deutschen Einheit Twitter


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Wenn ich sowas lese, ist mein erster Reflex ... -> belegt sowas doch mal mit Quellen, als es einfach so in den Raum zu werfen.



Herr Özdemir

Berliner und TÃ¼rken: TÃ¼rkisch fÃ¼r Fortgeschrittene - Stadtleben - Berlin - Tagesspiegel



			
				Tagesspiegel schrieb:
			
		

> In zwanzig Jahren“, sagte Özdemir, „haben wir eine Grüne Bundeskanzlerin und ich berate die türkische Regierung bei der Frage, wie sie ihre Probleme mit der deutschen Minderheit an der Mittelmeerküste in den Griff bekommt.“



DEUTSCHTÜRKEN: Abfuhr für die Koalition - FOCUS Online



			
				Focus schrieb:
			
		

> Was unsere Urväter“ 1683 mit Feuer und Schwert „vor den Toren Wiens nicht geschafft haben, werden wir mit unserem Verstand schaffen.“



Quasi alles was von Claudia Roth (Bundestagsvizepräsidentin, der Bundestag tagt übrigens im Reichstagsgebäude auf dessen Vorderseite „Dem deutschen Volke“ steht)

https://de.wikiquote.org/wiki/Claudia_Roth

Frau Nargess Eskandari-Grünberg

Wie eine Gebetsmühle | Dossier*- Frankfurter Rundschau



			
				Frankfurter Rundschau schrieb:
			
		

> "Migration in Frankfurt ist eine Tatsache, wenn Ihnen das nicht passt, müssen Sie woanders hinziehen"



Frau Göring-Eckhardt:

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=SM_uDzdlGu8

Und Özdemir, Roth und Göring-Eckhardt sind ja keine kleinen Leute in ihrer Partei, sondern in Führungspositionen. 

Frau Sieglinde Frieß

http://www.spiegel.de/spiegel/print/d-13507379.html



			
				Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Lieber als ein wiedervereinigtes Deutschland sähen linke Grünen-Abgeordnete wie Siggi Frieß offenbar gar kein Deutschland: "Das Beste wäre für Europa", zitierte sie vor dem Bundestag ein Kabarettistenwort, "wenn Frankreich bis an die Elbe reicht und Polen direkt an Frankreich grenzt."



Herr Arif Ünal

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arif_Ünal

Der Mann der von einem Teil des deutschen Volkes gewählt wurde, möchte die Eidesformel „zum Wohle des deutschen Volkes“ streichen lassen.

Diese Leute verachten jenes Volk, dass ihnen überhaupt erst ermöglicht für Nichtstun in Parlamenten Geld zu kassieren. Sie verachten damit ganz offen den Souverän in unserer Demokratie.

Das wäre mindestens ein Fall für die Justiz, aber eher ein Fall für den Verfassungsschutz.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig. Also liegt es an einem jeden selbst. Nichts anderes sage ich doch. Würden die mehr aus sich mache, gäbe es auch bessere Angebote.
> 
> 
> Solange es in Afrika, Asien oder Südamerika ist, stört es mich auch  nicht. Diese Länder hätten doch längst was machen können. China lässt  sich doch auch nicht alles bieten. Die haben aber auch beizeiten  angefangen, wirtschaftlich was aus sich zu machen.



Mach mal mehr aus dir wenn die Vorbedingungen und Vorraussetzungen nicht unterschiedlicher sein könnten. 
Nur mal so, Indien und China sind beides Hochkulturen mit einer langen Vergangenheit, beide Länder haben lange ausgeprägte handwerkliche Traditionen gehabt und waren technologisch lange Zeit sehr fortschrittlich und besaßen eine brauchbare Grundvorraussetzung beim Bildungssystem mit Kentnissen in Physik, Mathematik, Chemie, Sprache und Naturwissenschaft. Außerdem verfügten beide Länder über einen sehr großen Pool an Arbeitskräften der eine schnelle Umwältzung begünstigt, sowie bereits eine brauchbare Infrastruktur. Im Fall von China kommt noch hinzu das man über nicht unerhebliche Vorkommen an für die Halbleiterproduktion wichtigen Ressourcen verfügt. 

Was können die ehemaligen afrikanischen Kolonien bei ihrer Unabhängigkeit vorweisen? Länder die nur über eine sehr rudimentäre Infrastruktur verfügen, eine Bevölkerung die maximal Bildung in lesen, schreiben und vieleicht noch rechnen erhalten hat, Regierungsstrukturen die bedingt durch die Organisation in Stämmen, im Stammesdenken feststeckten und bis heute oft feststecken. Länder deren Grenzen wilkührlich gezogen wurden und die äthnische Zugehörigkeit einfach ignorierten, eine Wirtschaft die kaum mehr als Agrarprodukte und etwas Bergbau vorzuweisen hatte und so gut wie keine Schwerindustrie besaß und Europäer die nach der Unabhängigkeit in den Kolonien blieben und statt denn Aufbau der Länder zu fördern lieber dazu beitrugen diese weiterhin möglichst günstig für Europas Wirtschaft ausbeuten zu können.

In Solch einer Situation sind die Angebote bescheiden, genau wie die Möglichkeiten bei der Entwicklung
Hier einfach pauschal zu sagen, naja, dann macht doch mehr aus euch ist etwa so als würde man sagen, was du steckst in Treibsand fest, na dann zieh dich halt raus. 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer faul ist, ist selber schuld.



Ach etwa so wie die ganzen Faulen Deutschen die deshalb ihrer Armut nicht entkommen? 
Die 4 Jobs haben und trotzdem kaum über Hartz IV Niveau hinaus kommen?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> An die Tür dürfen sie doch gerne klopfen, wir müssen sie ja nicht öffnen.



Jaja, lasst euch ausbeuten, aber bitte beschwert euch nicht, oder erwartet das wir unserer Verhalten dahingehend anpassen das wir unser Verhalten, was euere Ausbeutung und Armut begünstigt, abstellen so gut es geht.
Wie ich schon sagte, Vorteile der Globalisierung ja, Verantwortung nein.
Deine Ansichten sind kaum weiter weg von denen die waterpiep hat... 





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die allgemeine Lebenserwartung und der allgemeine Lebensstandard ist gestiegen. Klar ist es besser.



Seit wann ist Lebenserwartung ein allumstößlicher Beweis für einen gestiegenen Lebensstandard? Dir ist schon klar das die Lebenserwartung auch dann steigt wenn Durchbrüche in der Medizin erungen werden? Das aber noch kein bedeutender Beleg dafür das auch der allgemeine Lebensstandard wesentlich besser geworden ist...

Bestes Beispiel USA, hoher Lebensstandard, trotzdem seit einigen Jahren rückläufige Lebenserwartung:

USA: Lebenserwartung junger Amerikaner niedriger als in Deutschland - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Im Gegenzug, gibt es auch genug vergleichsweise arme Lände, mit geringerem Lebensstandard, wo die Lebenserwartung trotzdem relativ hoch ist, oder steigt, was oft nicht zuletzt auf die Bekämpfung von Krankheiten mit hoher Sterberate zurückzuführen ist.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mehr als noch vor 50 Jahren und wesentlich mehr als noch vor 120 Jahren. Ergo ist die Gesamtentwicklung in China für mehr Menschen gut, als früher.



Du lässt einfach wichtige Fakten außen vor und willst an ein paar Zahlen fest machen wie etwas gut sei und dafür verantwortlich? 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> â€¢ China - Lebenserwartung bis 2013 | Statistik
> 
> China hat hier mittlerweile Werte wie ein Industriestaat.
> 
> 1949 (also gerade als die Kommunisten die Macht übernahmen, noch vor Mao) lagt die Lebenserwartung bei 45 Jahren.



Schau mal hier:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ein Vergleich der Lebenserwartung von 1900 bis 2012.
Fällt dir was auf? Immer wenn Krieg ist sinkt die Lebenserwartung der Menschen drastisch.
Fällt dir was bei China auf?
Faktisch seit 1900 befindet sich China bis etwa 1949, der Machtergreifung der Kommunisten in einer anhaltenden Krise mit dauernden Konflikten, dem Zusammenbruch des Staatswesen, Bürgerkriegen, einem Weltkrieg, japanischer Invasion, Masakern durch Japaner, usw. usf. die dafür gesorgt haben das die Lebenserwartung von 1900 bis 1949 auf weit unter 30 Jahre viel und erst mit Beginn der "Friedenszeit" unter Mao wieder anstieg, dann wieder aprupt unterbrochen wird und entsprechend sinkt durch die Hinrichtungen und Verfolgungen während der Kulturrevolution und erst danach wieder anstieg.

Übrigens, vor 1880 lag die Lebenserwartung vieler Chinesen nicht wesentlich unter der in Europa von um die 40-44 Jahre.  

Deine Aussage Lebensstandard an Hand der Lebenserwartung festmachen zu wollen haut also nicht wirklich hin, wenn man alle anderen Faktoren einfach mal so außen vor lässt...



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es ist ja wohl ein Unterschied ob man ein paar Millionen oder über 1 Milliarde Menschen versorgen muss, oder nicht?



Nein, der Unterschied ist nicht wesentlich solange ausreichende Fläche und genug Ressourcen zur Verfügung stehen...



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und Korruption und Misswirtschaft sind ja wohl irgendwie Selbstverschulden.



Oft ja, wenn man es aber nicht besser weiß, oder kann und es noch von Außen gefördert wird trägt man auch eine Mitschuld am Zustand. Denn wie heißt es so schön, schlechte Eigenschaften muss man nicht noch fördern.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man kann sich ja bewaffnen.



Ah ja und was nützt dir deine Kalashnikov, oder deine Pistole beim verlassen des Hauses dann noch wenn dich ein Mob von 1000 Leuten aufknüpfen will?




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Klar, aber immer noch besser als in Afrika, Südamerika und Asien. Also mache ich mir da kaum Sorgen.



Wo hab ich das nur schonmal gehört, ach richtig, in der DDR:
"Die Leute sollten nicht soviel schauen was sie nicht haben sondern mehr zufrieden sein mit dem was sie haben, den denn Polen geht es schlechter als ihnen hier bei uns in der DDR."

Du hälst es also für erstrebenswert das du der große Verlierer, im Gegensatz zu einer Hand voll Leuten mit exorbitant mehr Geld bist, solange du noch eine Scheibe Brot mehr hast als der Assiate oder Afrikaner ja? 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wenn ich es nicht kaufen würde, dann hätten die nicht mal einen Hungerlohn. Als ob die Probleme dann nicht da wären.



Ja ob du es glaubst oder nicht, diverse Probleme würden in der Form nicht existieren... Zum Beispiel das Produktion für den eigenen Markt sich nicht lohnt, oder Landwirtschaft wegen billiger, subventionierter, Agrarprodukte aus Europa 
nicht mehr rentabel ist...



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das meinte ich auch gar nicht. Aber sie sind frei welche internationalen Verträge sie abschließen. Wer (wie die afrikanischen Ländern) seine Rohstoffe für nen Apfel und Ei verkauft ist selbst schuld.



Ach ja ist man das, wie haben wir in der Vergangenheit schon gelernt, wer nicht macht was der Westen will und zu den Preisen und Bedingungen wie sie der Westen will, wird passend gemacht, oder abgesägt. Da wird dann schnell mal das "Fördergeld" gestrichen, ein Putsch intiiert, ein "Volksaufstand" unterstüzt, oder ein Unfall erlitten.
Darüber hinaus leben heute noch genug ehemalige "Kolonisten" in Afrika die lieber dafür sorgen das ihre Länder weiter ausgeplündert werden können, als das man einem Schwarzen dabei hilft ein erfolgreiches Land aufzubauen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist doch die Aufgabe des Staates, entsprechende Gesetze zu erlassen um die Arbeiter zu schützen. Nur haben diese Länder daran meist kein Interesse. Ergo sind auch wieder nicht wir Schuld.



Gesetze kannst du aber nur bedingt erlassen, Globalisierung in einem kapitalistischen Markt funktioniert nur solange wie du konkurenzfähig bist. China bekommt das grade zu spüren. Solange der chinesische Arbeiter ein billiges ausbeutbares Arbeitstier war das für einen Hungerlohn an Lebenskosten arbeiten konnte war China atraktiv. Steigende Lebenshaltungskosten und Sozialabgaben sorgen aber jetzt dafür das wie in Europa der 90er Jahre immer mehr Unternehmen abwandern, dahin wo es noch günstiger ist.

Das veranschaulicht gut wie das läuft: Europa (hohe Produktionskosten) ---Abwanderung (Wirtschaft stagniert)--->China (niedrige Produktionskosten) ---Produktionskosten steigen--->Abwanderung (Wirtschaft stagniert)--->Afrika (niedrige Produktionskosten) ---Produktionskosten steigen---> Abwanderung (Wirtschaft stagniert)--->anderes Land (niedrige Produktionskosten) usw...



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist wohl das Risiko. Aber wenn man die entsprechenden Produkte hat, kann man auch höhere Löhne verkraften.
> 
> Sonst müssten doch deutsche Produkte längst verschwunden sein, weil unsere Lohnkosten international sehr hoch sind. Dafür stimmt bei unseren Produkten auch meist die Qualität (wenn es nicht gerade VW ist xD).



Ach du meinst so wie deutsche Qualitätskleidung die man heute in Indien, China und Afrika produziert, aber natürlich mit deutschen Label? Oder meine Qualitäts Boschwerkzeuge die auch in Asien gebaut werden? Oder meine deutschen Qualitätswagen wo viele Teile auch aus Asien kommen und hier nur noch montiert werden?

Ach das erklärt natürlich warum wir so "erfolgreich" hochwertige Arbeitsplätze behalten und so "wenig" Niedriglohn Servicegereire haben. 
Arbeit und Produkte halten sich nur noch da in Deutschland wo Ausbildung / Qualifikation und nähe zum Markt entscheidender und rentabler sind als die günstige Produktion. Ist halt schwer eine McDonnalds Filiale in Deutschland zu betreiben wenn das Personal in China sitzt, oder eine Anwaltskanzlei in China zu haben für den deutschen Markt wenn man dann für einen Gerichtstermin jedes mal um die halbe Welt fliegen muss. 

Weil die Produkte aus China auch nur Massenware sind, wofür man keine teureren spezialisierten Arbeiter braucht. Das Problem, dass ich im Absatz zuvor beschrieben habe.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn „Made in China“ mal den gleichen Stellenwert hat wie „Made in Germany“ dann kann China sich auch solche Löhne leisten.



Stell dir vor, obwohl Made in USA keinen solchen Stellenwert wie Made in Germany besitzt können die Amerikaner trotzdem hohe Preise für ihre Produkte verlangen, sogar für solche für die es in Deutschland ab und zu nicht mal eine Fertigung gibt... 
Also warum sollte China warten mit höheren Preisen warten müssen bis ihnen die Geschichte aus einem Stigma ein glücklichen positven Umstand dreht um höhere Preise zu verlangen?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wozu immer zwei gehören. Und wie die meisten, siehst du nur die Schuld beim Westen, aber nicht bei den Ländern, die nur zu gerne da mitmachen.



Wo macht da ein Land mit? Kannst ja mal nach Russland gehen und fragen wieviel Russen dafür sind das ihre Beamten und Politiker Korruption tolerieren und praktizieren. Dürftest wohl keine Mehrheit zusammen bekommen.
Maximal machen also machen Menschen im System mit, aber kein Land. 
Genauso wie in Deutschland, wo auch nicht Deutschland bei der Korruption und der Lobbywirtschaft mitmacht sondern die Menschen im System...



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das sie im Gegensatz zu den illegalen Einwanderern keine Gesetze gebrochen haben.



Ach nicht? Soweit ich weiß ist der Besitz von Drogen nach wie vor eine Straftat, genauso wie das verletzen von Menschen unter Alkoholeinfluss, oder das fahren von Kraftfahrzeugen unter Drogeneinfluss. Also ich denke irgenwie schon das diverse dieser Menschen das eine oder andere Gesetz gebrochen haben. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Wahrscheinlichkeit, dass einheimische Kinder aus prekären Verhältnissen Sozialfälle werden, ist immer noch geringer als die Sozialfälle durch die illegalen Einwanderer.



Belege, oder nur deine Behauptungen und Theorien?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn von ca. 1.2 Mio. 70% dauerhaft auf Hartz IV angewiesen sind, sprechen wir von 840.000 Menschen.
> 
> 2014 wurden in Deutschland 714.000 Menschen geboren. Selbst wenn wir hier auch von 70% dauerhaft Hartz IV ausgehen *würden* (was wohl nicht der Realität entsprechen wird) haben wir dann nur499.800 Menschen.



Was sich am Ende nichts nimmt, ob 360.000 die von den 1,2 Millionen arbeiten und gut integriert sind 840.000 Hartz IVer versorgen müssen, oder ob 499.800 Deutsche Hartz IV Empfänger von 214.200 Deutschen versorgt werden müssen, oder aber 1.339.800 Migranten und Deutsche Hartz IV Empfänger von 574.200 arbeitenden Migranten und Deutschen versorgt werden müssten, es würde sich in deinem Beispiel nicht wesentlich was nehmen. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer sich mitten im kalten Krieg von der Sowjetunion als Stationierungsort für Atomwaffen benutzen lässt, hat selbst schuld.
> 
> Die Amerikaner haben da absolut nachvollziehbar gehandelt. Gegen die Roten hilft nur die Politik der Stärke.



Ja wie jetzt? Da stürzen die Kubaner eine von den USA akzeptierte und denn USA absolut willfähige Polizeistaatsdiktatur in ihrem Land und du erwartest ernsthaft das die dann im Anschluss, wo die USA Castro und das nun unabhängige Kuba, der nicht von Anfang an Kommunist war, zum Feindbild erklären weil er ihre Marionetenregierung in Kuba gestürzt hat, freiwillig unterstützen?
Ja wie nun? Ich dachte du willst immer das die Menschen ihre Unterdrückung selbst abschütteln, genau das haben die Kubaner doch gemacht und als die USA sie dafür zum Feind erklärt haben blieb ihnen ja nicht mehr wesentlich mehr als sich Russland zuzuwenden? Oder mit wem hätte ein unabhängiges Kuba sonst handeln sollen um seine Produkte los zu werden und benötigte Güter zu importieren?

Also was denn nun? Diktaturen von Außen abschüteln = falsch
Diktaturen von innen abschüteln auch = falsch



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Solange sie arbeiten und die Gesellschaft nicht belasten.
> 
> Aber wer in Angestellten Schmarotzer und Parasiten sieht, hat ja sein Weltbild über das eigenen Volk anschaulich zum Ausdruck gebracht.



Also doch Euthanasie für alle in Deutschland lebenden Deutschen Parasiten die dem Staat auf der Tasche liegen?


----------



## lunaticx (9. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Google
> Grüne Jugend Tag der Deutschen Einheit Twitter



... ich weiss nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll ...

Wenn man ein Haar in der Suppe sucht, findet man sicherlich eines ...

@Kaaruzo
Bin mal drüber geflogen ... ich lachte ...


----------



## Verminaard (9. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> ... ich weiss nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll ...
> 
> Wenn man ein Haar in der Suppe sucht, findet man sicherlich eines ...
> 
> ...



Worueber genau lachst du?

Hier bisschen zusammengefasst: https://1truth2prevail.wordpress.co...n-personen-in-der-brd-uber-das-deutsche-volk/

Und hier nochmal das Interview mit Frauke Petry wo sie angeblich den Schiessbefehl wuenscht/anordnet: Frauke Petry will Grenzen notfalls mit Gewalt sichern - Interview mit AfD-Chefin
Daran ziehen sich die ganzen Parteien jetzt auf und wie war das mit den Leuten die den Megafonschreiern hinterherrennen?
Man sollte nur praezisieren wen man jetzt genau meint.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mach mal mehr aus dir wenn die Vorbedingungen und Vorraussetzungen nicht unterschiedlicher sein könnten.



Ja ich hatte aber Glück. So ist das im Leben.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur mal so, Indien und China sind beides Hochkulturen mit einer langen Vergangenheit, beide Länder haben lange ausgeprägte handwerkliche Traditionen gehabt und waren technologisch lange Zeit sehr fortschrittlich und besaßen eine brauchbare Grundvorraussetzung beim Bildungssystem mit Kentnissen in Physik, Mathematik, Chemie, Sprache und Naturwissenschaft. Außerdem verfügten beide Länder über einen sehr großen Pool an Arbeitskräften der eine schnelle Umwältzung begünstigt, sowie bereits eine brauchbare Infrastruktur. Im Fall von China kommt noch hinzu das man über nicht unerhebliche Vorkommen an für die Halbleiterproduktion wichtigen Ressourcen verfügt.



Und sind China und Indien das geworden, indem sie faul rumlagen? Nein, weil es Menschen gab, die etwas getan haben.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was können die ehemaligen afrikanischen Kolonien bei ihrer Unabhängigkeit vorweisen? Länder die nur über eine sehr rudimentäre Infrastruktur verfügen, eine Bevölkerung die maximal Bildung in lesen, schreiben und vieleicht noch rechnen erhalten hat, Regierungsstrukturen die bedingt durch die Organisation in Stämmen, im Stammesdenken feststeckten und bis heute oft feststecken. Länder deren Grenzen wilkührlich gezogen wurden und die äthnische Zugehörigkeit einfach ignorierten, eine Wirtschaft die kaum mehr als Agrarprodukte und etwas Bergbau vorzuweisen hatte und so gut wie keine Schwerindustrie besaß und Europäer die nach der Unabhängigkeit in den Kolonien blieben und statt denn Aufbau der Länder zu fördern lieber dazu beitrugen diese weiterhin möglichst günstig für Europas Wirtschaft ausbeuten zu können.



Was sollen wir da groß fördern? Da ist (auf die Weltwirtschaft betrachtet) nicht viel. Das wäre rausgeschmissenes Geld.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> In Solch einer Situation sind die Angebote bescheiden, genau wie die Möglichkeiten bei der Entwicklung
> Hier einfach pauschal zu sagen, naja, dann macht doch mehr aus euch ist etwa so als würde man sagen, was du steckst in Treibsand fest, na dann zieh dich halt raus.



Schönes Beispiel. Wie war denn die Vorgeschichte? Ist derjenige selbstverschuldet in den Treibsand geraten? Wer Fehler macht, muss auch mit den Konsequenzen leben.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach etwa so wie die ganzen Faulen Deutschen die deshalb ihrer Armut nicht entkommen?
> Die 4 Jobs haben und trotzdem kaum über Hartz IV Niveau hinaus kommen?



Die sind ja nicht faul, die arbeiten doch. Und außerdem zeigt dein Beispiel, warum wir gerade *nicht* unser Geld nicht für die halbe Welt verschwenden sollten.

Geben wir das Geld doch erstmal für unser Volk aus.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Jaja, lasst euch ausbeuten, aber bitte beschwert euch nicht, oder erwartet das wir unserer Verhalten dahingehend anpassen das wir unser Verhalten, was euere Ausbeutung und Armut begünstigt, abstellen so gut es geht.



Richtig.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wie ich schon sagte, Vorteile der Globalisierung ja, Verantwortung nein. Deine Ansichten sind kaum weiter weg von denen die waterpiep hat...



Nur das ich es im Gegensatz zu ihm, nicht für nötig halte, meine Diskussionspartner persönlich zu beleidigen und mir ihre Meinungen anhöre (auch wenn ich sie nicht teile). 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Seit wann ist Lebenserwartung ein allumstößlicher Beweis für einen gestiegenen Lebensstandard? Dir ist schon klar das die Lebenserwartung auch dann steigt wenn Durchbrüche in der Medizin erungen werden? Das aber noch kein bedeutender Beleg dafür das auch der allgemeine Lebensstandard wesentlich besser geworden ist...



Und Durchbrüche in der Medizin sind kein gestiegener Lebensstandard? Wenn Menschen dank besserer Medizin nicht sofort an jeder Grippe sterben, ist das kein gestiegener Lebensstandard?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bestes Beispiel USA, hoher Lebensstandard, trotzdem seit einigen Jahren rückläufige Lebenserwartung:
> 
> USA: Lebenserwartung junger Amerikaner niedriger als in Deutschland - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Im Gegenzug, gibt es auch genug vergleichsweise arme Lände, mit geringerem Lebensstandard, wo die Lebenserwartung trotzdem relativ hoch ist, oder steigt, was oft nicht zuletzt auf die Bekämpfung von Krankheiten mit hoher Sterberate zurückzuführen ist.



Und eine höhere Lebenserwartung ist immer auch ein gestiegener Lebensstandard. Kannst ja mal die Leute fragen, ob sie lieber 40 oder 70 Jahre alt werden wollen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du lässt einfach wichtige Fakten außen vor und willst an ein paar Zahlen fest machen wie etwas gut sei und dafür verantwortlich?



Da du dich ja so gut auskennst, welche Faktoren wären das so im einzelnen?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Schau mal hier:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ändert das was an der Grundaussage, dass die chinesische Lebenserwartung gestiegen ist?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Übrigens, vor 1880 lag die Lebenserwartung vieler Chinesen nicht wesentlich unter der in Europa von um die 40-44 Jahre.



Habe ich das bestritten?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Deine Aussage Lebensstandard an Hand der Lebenserwartung festmachen zu wollen haut also nicht wirklich hin, wenn man alle anderen Faktoren einfach mal so außen vor lässt...



Zu sagen die Steigerung der Lebenserwartung wäre komplett überflüssig bei der Bemessung vom gestiegenen Lebensstandard haut aber auch genauso wenig hin.

Wie so oft liegt die Wahrheit wohl in der Mitte.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, der Unterschied ist nicht wesentlich solange ausreichende Fläche und genug Ressourcen zur Verfügung stehen...



Weil es in Afrika ja auch an Fläche und Ressourcen mangelt xD



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ah ja und was nützt dir deine Kalashnikov, oder deine Pistole beim verlassen des Hauses dann noch wenn dich ein Mob von 1000 Leuten aufknüpfen will?



Würde man diese Leute nicht massenhaft ins Land lassen, wäre auch eine Bewaffnung nicht notwendig.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wo hab ich das nur schonmal gehört, ach richtig, in der DDR:
> "Die Leute sollten nicht soviel schauen was sie nicht haben sondern mehr zufrieden sein mit dem was sie haben, den denn Polen geht es schlechter als ihnen hier bei uns in der DDR."



Man sollte sich zumindest manchmal mit dem was man hat zufrieden geben, oder nicht?

Ist es nicht genau das, was du an unserer Gesellschaft kritisierst?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du hälst es also für erstrebenswert das du der große Verlierer, im Gegensatz zu einer Hand voll Leuten mit exorbitant mehr Geld bist, solange du noch eine Scheibe Brot mehr hast als der Assiate oder Afrikaner ja?



Warum genau bin ich jetzt der „große Verlierer“? Mir geht es soweit gut.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja ob du es glaubst oder nicht, diverse Probleme würden in der Form nicht existieren... Zum Beispiel das Produktion für den eigenen Markt sich nicht lohnt, oder Landwirtschaft wegen billiger, subventionierter, Agrarprodukte aus Europa nicht mehr rentabel ist...



Weil das Leben des Durchschnittsasiaten oder Durchschnittsafrikaners vor der Globalisierung so viel besser war, ja?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gesetze kannst du aber nur bedingt erlassen, Globalisierung in einem kapitalistischen Markt funktioniert nur solange wie du konkurenzfähig bist. China bekommt das grade zu spüren. Solange der chinesische Arbeiter ein billiges ausbeutbares Arbeitstier war das für einen Hungerlohn an Lebenskosten arbeiten konnte war China atraktiv. Steigende Lebenshaltungskosten und Sozialabgaben sorgen aber jetzt dafür das wie in Europa der 90er Jahre immer mehr Unternehmen abwandern, dahin wo es noch günstiger ist.
> 
> Das veranschaulicht gut wie das läuft: Europa (hohe Produktionskosten) ---Abwanderung (Wirtschaft stagniert)--->China (niedrige Produktionskosten) ---Produktionskosten steigen--->Abwanderung (Wirtschaft stagniert)--->Afrika (niedrige Produktionskosten) ---Produktionskosten steigen---> Abwanderung (Wirtschaft stagniert)--->anderes Land (niedrige Produktionskosten) usw...



Bis man einmal um die ganze Welt rum ist. Dann werden sich die Länder rauskristalisieren, die die Produkte besser herstellen als andere. Und da standen wir Deutschen in der Vergangenheit eigentlich gut da.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach du meinst so wie deutsche Qualitätskleidung die man heute in Indien, China und Afrika produziert, aber natürlich mit deutschen Label? Oder meine Qualitäts Boschwerkzeuge die auch in Asien gebaut werden? Oder meine deutschen Qualitätswagen wo viele Teile auch aus Asien kommen und hier nur noch montiert werden?



Geht es noch ein bisschen suggestiver? Die Planung findet zum größten Teil in Deutschland statt und die Qualität ist (wegen höherer Ansprüche) trotz Fertigung im Ausland besser als die dort produzierten einheimischen Produkte.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach das erklärt natürlich warum wir so "erfolgreich" hochwertige Arbeitsplätze behalten und so "wenig" Niedriglohn Servicegereire haben.



Manche Leute müssen sich halt mit dem Gedanken anfreunden, dass ihre Qualifikation nicht sonderlich gut ist und man diese jederzeit auch anderweitig bekommt.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stell dir vor, obwohl Made in USA keinen solchen Stellenwert wie Made in Germany besitzt können die Amerikaner trotzdem hohe Preise für ihre Produkte verlangen, sogar für solche für die es in Deutschland ab und zu nicht mal eine Fertigung gibt...



Welche Produkte genau?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also warum sollte China warten mit höheren Preisen warten müssen bis ihnen die Geschichte aus einem Stigma ein glücklichen positven Umstand dreht um höhere Preise zu verlangen?



Wieso? China kann doch höhere Preise verlangen und gucken was dabei passiert. Wenn ihr Produkt dann nicht mehr gefragt ist, sollte man sich mal über das Produkt Gedanken machen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wo macht da ein Land mit? Kannst ja mal nach Russland gehen und fragen wieviel Russen dafür sind das ihre Beamten und Politiker Korruption tolerieren und praktizieren. Dürftest wohl keine Mehrheit zusammen bekommen.
> Maximal machen also machen Menschen im System mit, aber kein Land.



Haben die Russen nicht in freien Wahlen ihre Politiker gewählt?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach nicht? Soweit ich weiß ist der Besitz von Drogen nach wie vor eine Straftat, genauso wie das verletzen von Menschen unter Alkoholeinfluss, oder das fahren von Kraftfahrzeugen unter Drogeneinfluss. Also ich denke irgenwie schon das diverse dieser Menschen das eine oder andere Gesetz gebrochen haben.



Das stimmt wohl. Aber die Fortpflanzung ist kein Verbrechen. Illegaler Grenzübertritt schon. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was sich am Ende nichts nimmt, ob 360.000 die von den 1,2 Millionen arbeiten und gut integriert sind 840.000 Hartz IVer versorgen müssen, oder ob 499.800 Deutsche Hartz IV Empfänger von 214.200 Deutschen versorgt werden müssen, oder aber 1.339.800 Migranten und Deutsche Hartz IV Empfänger von 574.200 arbeitenden Migranten und Deutschen versorgt werden müssten, es würde sich in deinem Beispiel nicht wesentlich was nehmen.


 
Ja weil ich in beiden Fällen von 70% Hartz IV Fällen ausgegangen bin. Deutsche sind aber prozentual weniger von Hartz IV betroffen als Ausländer.

Außerdem wenn wir bereits ca. 6 Mio. Hartz IV Empfänger haben, wozu hunderttausend neue Fälle ins Land holen?

Vor allem solche die schlecht bis kein Deutsch sprechen und dazu noch eine ganz andere Kultur haben, die sich nicht mit unseren vereinbaren lässt?

Erschließt sich mir nicht. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja wie jetzt? Da stürzen die Kubaner eine von den USA akzeptierte und denn USA absolut willfähige Polizeistaatsdiktatur in ihrem Land und du erwartest ernsthaft das die dann im Anschluss, wo die USA Castro und das nun unabhängige Kuba, der nicht von Anfang an Kommunist war, zum Feindbild erklären weil er ihre Marionetenregierung in Kuba gestürzt hat, freiwillig unterstützen?
> Ja wie nun? Ich dachte du willst immer das die Menschen ihre Unterdrückung selbst abschütteln, genau das haben die Kubaner doch gemacht und als die USA sie dafür zum Feind erklärt haben blieb ihnen ja nicht mehr wesentlich mehr als sich Russland zuzuwenden? Oder mit wem hätte ein unabhängiges Kuba sonst handeln sollen um seine Produkte los zu werden und benötigte Güter zu importieren?
> 
> Also was denn nun? Diktaturen von Außen abschüteln = falsch
> Diktaturen von innen abschüteln auch = falsch



Wer eine Diktatur durch eine andere ersetzt, hier insbesondere durch eine rote, muss sich in der Hinsicht nicht wundern.

So gerne ich die USA für ihre Außenpolitik kritisieren, aber hier hatten sie einfach recht. Man kann nicht mitten im kalten Krieg gegenüber den roten Schwäche zeigen.

Dieser Gewaltideologie musste man mit Stärke begegnen. Deshalb war die Blockade damals richtig und heute nicht mehr.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also doch Euthanasie für alle in Deutschland lebenden Deutschen Parasiten die dem Staat auf der Tasche liegen?



Wer hat hier eigentlich (außer dir) jemals von Euthanasie geredet?




lunaticx schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo
> Bin mal drüber geflogen ... ich lachte ...



Wenn das für dich zum lachen ist, ist das dein gutes Recht. Ich finde es eher beschämend, dass Leute, die in einer Demokratie gewählt wurden, den Souverän ganz offen verachten und ihr eigenes Volk hassen.

Solche Subjekte wären in anderen Länder nach solchen Aussagen nie wieder in ein Parlament gewählt worden.


----------



## azzih (9. Februar 2016)

Hört mal auf die Beiträge so zu zerpflücken das ist unleserlich und nervig. Dafür ist die Quote Funktion nicht gemacht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Februar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Hört mal auf die Beiträge so zu zerpflücken das ist unleserlich und nervig. Dafür ist die Quote Funktion nicht gemacht.



Wenn du mir erklärst, wie man sonst auf große Beiträge anwortet, so das man noch logisch und nachvollziehbar folgen kann, dann mache ich das sehr gerne.


----------



## azzih (9. Februar 2016)

Indem du deine Gedanken pointiert um ein oder zwei Kernaussagen herum aufbaust und nen übersichtlichen Text dazu schreibst. Diese Kurzantworten haben erstens kaum Diskussionspotential und sind in der Sache dazu meist ungenügend und oberflächlich. Und vom Stil unübersichtlich, da ihr damit 2/3 einer Seite zupflastert.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Februar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Indem du deine Gedanken pointiert um ein oder zwei Kernaussagen herum aufbaust und nen übersichtlichen Text dazu schreibst. Diese Kurzantworten haben erstens kaum Diskussionspotential und sind in der Sache dazu meist ungenügend und oberflächlich. Und vom Stil unübersichtlich, da ihr damit 2/3 einer Seite zupflastert.



Und das würde sich ändern, wenn wir statt die einzelne  Punkte, Textwände hätten?

Na das wäre erst recht schwer zu lesen. Vor allem wäre es schwieriger zu folgen, wenn ich auf einen Textwand mit einer Textwand antworte.

Außerdem zwingt dich doch niemand, unseren Ausführungen zu folgen. Ich verstehe das Problem nicht.


----------



## Rolk (9. Februar 2016)

So wie es aussieht fliegt der Handgranatenanschlag auf das Asylheim in Villingen-Schwenningen den Linkspopulisten genauso um in die Ohren wie der angeblich tote Flüchtling in Berlin. Es gab 3 Festnahmen, alles "Deutsche" mit osteuropäischem Migrationshintergrund und Ziel war offensichtlich tatsächlich der Container des Wachschutzes.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. Februar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht fliegt der Handgranatenanschlag auf das Asylheim in Villingen-Schwenningen den Linkspopulisten genauso um in die Ohren wie der angeblich tote Flüchtling in Berlin. Es gab 3 Festnahmen, alles "Deutsche" mit osteuropäischem Migrationshintergrund und Ziel war offensichtlich tatsächlich der Container des Wachschutzes.


Aber erstmal muss ein Aufschrei durch die Medien gehen, Merkel und Maas kündigen den gnadenlosen Kampf gegen "Rechts" an und drücken ihre Empörung aus. 
Wenn man aber bemerkt, dass es nichts mit "Rechten" zu tun hatte ist dies dann nur eine Randnotiz im Teletext wert.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Februar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht fliegt der Handgranatenanschlag auf das Asylheim in Villingen-Schwenningen den Linkspopulisten genauso um in die Ohren wie der angeblich tote Flüchtling in Berlin. Es gab 3 Festnahmen, alles "Deutsche" mit osteuropäischem Migrationshintergrund und Ziel war offensichtlich tatsächlich der Container des Wachschutzes.



Linke sind doch harmlos, die haben doch nicht die Absicht Menschen zu verletzen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Linke sind doch harmlos, die haben doch nicht die Absicht Menschen zu verletzen.



Es sein denn es sind Polizisten. Ein Molotov-Cocktail auf einen Beamten ist für mich nichts anderes als versuchter Mord.

Aber man schreibt ja lieber über die (meinst unbewohnten) Flüchtlingsheime die angezündet werden.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es sein denn es sind Polizisten. Ein Molotov-Cocktail auf einen Beamten ist für mich nichts anderes als versuchter Mord.
> 
> Aber man schreibt ja lieber über die (meinst unbewohnten) Flüchtlingsheime die angezündet werden.


Autos anzünden und damit Existenzen und vielleicht auch Leben vernichten ist bei Linksradikalen auch sehr beliebt. 
Und das alles nennen sie dann "zivilen Ungehorsam".


----------



## Nightslaver (9. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Autos anzünden und damit Existenzen und vielleicht auch Leben vernichten ist bei Linksradikalen auch sehr beliebt.
> Und das alles nennen sie dann "zivilen Ungehorsam".



Ja haben wir momentan auch wieder in Berlin verstärkt da sind neuerdings nachts Vermumte Linksautonome auf Fahrrädern unterwegs, zerstören Autos, schlagen Scheiben ein:

Eskalation in Berlin: Maskierte zünden Luxus-Autos an - Bekenner-Schreiben auf Linken-Website - FOCUS Online

Bin schon gespannt wann auch mein Mercedes brennt...


----------



## Rolk (9. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Aber erstmal muss ein Aufschrei durch die Medien gehen, Merkel und Maas kündigen den gnadenlosen Kampf gegen "Rechts" an und drücken ihre Empörung aus.
> Wenn man aber bemerkt, dass es nichts mit "Rechten" zu tun hatte ist dies dann nur eine Randnotiz im Teletext wert.



Wie war das noch gleich," wer die Taten der Kölner Silvesternacht  Instrumentalisiert und für seine Zwecke nutzt ist mindestens genauso  wiederlich wie die Täter selbst." (Zitat Innenminister Jäger)

Das sollten sich Mutti, Maas und co. jetzt auch zu Gemüte führen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. Februar 2016)

War doch genauso als auf den AfD-Plakatierer  geschossen wurde, wäre er ein Linker gewesen würden ein Aufschrei durch die Medien und die Politik gehen und alle würden in Tränen ihre Empörung und Angst zum Ausdruck bringen.  Aber solange es jemand von der AfD war ist es ja egal, die sind ja die Bösen und somit rechtslos.  Gabriel ist auch empört über den angeblichen "Schießbefehl" von Petry, aber dann fliegt er trotzdem nach Saudi-Arabien und verkauft dort Waffen mit denen in Syrien geschossen wird. Diese Doppelmoral ist einfach nur zum kotzen.

Mal sehn ob bei der Probewahl für Flüchtlinge in Sachsen-Anhalt am richtigen Wahltag versehentlich die Wahlurnen vertauscht werden. Bremen lässt schon mal grüßen...


----------



## Rolk (9. Februar 2016)

Gut möglich das dieses Jahr bei den Landtagswahlen der Anteil ungültiger Stimmzettel weit überdurchschnittlich ausfällt...


----------



## steAK79 (9. Februar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Gut möglich das dieses Jahr bei den Landtagswahlen der Anteil ungültiger Stimmzettel weit überdurchschnittlich ausfällt...



Na klar, ich bin weit genug zu unterstellen, dass das bereits seit Jahren angewandte Praxis ist.

Ich persönlich hab dazu nur nen Dreizeiler:

Der Bundestag vertritt mich nicht,
die Bundeswehr verteidigt mich nicht und
die Polizei beschützt mich nicht (wie auch?!? bei der Regierung...)

Ergo: Kreuz ganz klar woanders machen, allein schon, weil ich anders nicht zu MEINEN RECHTEN als Bundesbürger komme.
Traurig, aber ist so^^

Grüße

steAK`


----------



## Aegon (9. Februar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Gut möglich das dieses Jahr bei den Landtagswahlen der Anteil ungültiger Stimmzettel weit überdurchschnittlich ausfällt...


Ich schätze mal, der wird bei so etwa 12% liegen 
edit: in Sachsen zumindest bei 15% (Sachsen-Anhalt: AfD vor Landtagswahl in Umfrage bei 15 Prozent - SPIEGEL ONLINE)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. Februar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Gut möglich das dieses Jahr bei den Landtagswahlen der Anteil ungültiger Stimmzettel weit überdurchschnittlich ausfällt...


Das empfehle ich immer allen, die nicht wissen, was sie wählen sollen. Bevor man nicht hin geht ist es viel wirksamer, die Stimme ungültig werden zu lassen, weil es zeigt, dass man zwar prinzipiell wählen würde, aber es keine sinnvolle Alternative gibt. Das verändert mehr, als nicht hinzugehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (9. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das empfehle ich immer allen, die nicht wissen, was sie wählen sollen. Bevor man nicht hin geht ist es viel wirksamer, die Stimme ungültig werden zu lassen, weil es zeigt, dass man zwar prinzipiell wählen würde, aber es keine sinnvolle Alternative gibt. Das verändert mehr, als nicht hinzugehen.



Das bringt gar nichts. Die Altparteien kriegen ihre Wähler immer mobilisiert und kriegen dann ihre Diäten.

AfD wählen und den Altparteien Sitze streitig machen. Nur so werden die sich mal (politisch) bewegen und wieder Politik fürs Volk machen.


----------



## der-sack88 (9. Februar 2016)

Na klar, eine rassistische, populistische Einthemenpartei wählen, nur um den Großen eins auszuwischen. Dann lieber APPD. Deren Vorstellungen für eine Gesellschaft sind immer noch besser als die der AfD.

Alle Altparteien kriegen ihre Wähler übrigens nicht mehr mobilisiert. Das gilt nur noch für die CDU. Die SPD steht ja nur noch für CDU-light und hat deshalb auch konsequenterweise einen großen Teil dieser Stammwählerschaft verloren. Ich kenne genug, die jedes mal ihr Kreuz bei der SPD gemacht haben. Die wählen jetzt entweder die Linke oder gar nicht. Darauf basiert auch meine Hoffnung, dass die AfD keinen größeren Einfluss erreicht: ein nicht ganz kleiner Teil der Nichtwähler wird arbeitnehmerfreundliche, eher links der Mitte angeordnete Politik bevorzugen, die sie bei "ihrer" Partei nicht mehr findet und deshalb nicht mehr wählt. Und die werden ganz bestimmt nicht AfD wählen.

Vielleicht lohnt sich ja der Blick über den großen Teich, wenn es um unsere Zukunft geht. Da haben sich die radikalen Rechten auch durch rassistische und sexistische Politik und notorisches Lügen selbst ins Abseits geschoben (Trump, Cruz) und werden bei der Wahl gegen die Gemäßigteren (Rubio, Clinton) keine wirklich Chance haben, weil sie nur eine Minderheit ansprechen. Die einzige Alternative scheint ein überzeugter linker (für Ami-Verhältnisse) Idealist zu sein, der vor allem die Jugend hinter sich hat (Sanders).
Beim Spiegel gab es letztens einen interessanten Kommentar, den man mit kleinen Anpassungen auch auf Deutschland verwenden könnte.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Februar 2016)

Ganz nett der Artikel, aber doch zu einseitig.


----------



## der-sack88 (10. Februar 2016)

Naja, einseitig... das Problem bei der ganzen Geschichte ist, dass die neuen Rechten hier wie dort keine Lösungen auf die Probleme bieten, die die Gesellschaft auf Dauer zerreißen, sondern auf Themen setzen, die es schlicht nicht gibt (USA) bzw. hoffentlich vorübergehend sind (EU). Hier gibts die von mir angesprochenen Unterschiede.  Es wäre ja wünschenswert, wenn dem IS das Handwerk gelegt wird und dass man in Afrika auch ohne vor dem Hungertod zu stehen überleben kann, und dann gibts auch keine Flüchtlingsflut mehr.
Der immer größere Unterschied zwischen den Armen und immer Reicheren, die hohe Jugendarbeitslosigkeit in vielen Ländern usw. wiederum ist aktuell ja laut Mutti "alternativlos", und Alternativen in diese Fragen bieten weder Trump noch AfD. Da gibts höchstens mal ein immer weiter, nur extremer. Wenn man dann noch die hohe Zustimmung im jüngeren Teil der Gesellschaft sieht ist es nicht einseitig, zu behaupten, dass die Zukunft links ist, sondern folgerichtig. Ich würde nicht mal sagen, dass das ganze wertend ist, wenn man aktuell sieht, wie groß die Zustimmung von Sanders ist. Und wenn sogar Profiteure vom System mittlerweile glauben, dass das ganze nicht mehr lange gut geht...
AfD, Trump usw. Populismus vorzuwerfen heißt ja sowieso nur Eulen nach Athen tragen. Da sieht jeder Grundschüler.

edit: Ein Problem ist dabei sicher, dass Politprofis sich dumm stellen, um nicht zu intellektuell rüberzukommen. Wie im Kommentar auch angedeutet scheint dieses Intellektuelle irgendwie aus der Mode und Stumpf Trumpf zu sein. Durchdachte, aber für viele zu komplizierte Inhalte kommen nicht überall an, und hier finden die Rattenfänger ihre Nische. Ich kann mir kaum vorstellen, dass die wirklich so dumm sind, wie sie tun. Das verwässert das ganze sicherlich... wozu ein komplizierte, elend langes Programm aufstellen, wenn man blind alles angreifen kann, was nicht der eigenen Wählerschaft angehört. Zumindest Trump scheint bei Republikanern damit gut zu fahren. Spricht natürlich nicht unbedingt für die. Das würde ich aber nicht 1:1 auf Deutschland übertragen wollen.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Februar 2016)

Wenn es um das wirtschaftliche System geht stimme ich Sanders zu. 
Sozialismus in einer modernen Form, wäre wirklich eine gute Lösung, aber was das linke Spektrum zum Thema Kultur und Nation loslässt. 
Nein danke


----------



## Sparanus (10. Februar 2016)

Nur einseitig Links oder Rechts zu handeln ist eh Mist. 
Meine Hoffnung die Sozialdemokratie ist ja ein Totalausfall. 
Die großen in der SPD benehmen sich wie die reinsten Kapitalisten und die Jugend von denen benimmt sich fast wie die USPD.


----------



## Two-Face (10. Februar 2016)

Boten die Rechten jemals für irgendwas Lösungen?
Das Problem mit den Linken ist, dass sie es mit ihrem Kurs richtung mehr Sozialismus übertreiben, soetwas wäre mit der Globalisierung nicht in Einklang zu bringen.

Apropos Globalisierung, die ist ja wiederum der Grund, wieso ausgerechnet Trump in den USA so populär wurde. Er ist selber Kapitalist (Trump hat schon früh mit Spielbanken Geschäfte gemacht), schürt jetzt aber den Zorn der weißen unteren bis unteren Mittelschicht. In den USA alles Globalisierungsopfer, welche das Vertrauen in die politische Soziale verloren haben.


----------



## lunaticx (10. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Worueber genau lachst du?
> 
> Hier bisschen zusammengefasst: https://1truth2prevail.wordpress.co...n-personen-in-der-brd-uber-das-deutsche-volk/
> 
> ...



Worüber ? Über den Tweet der jungen Grünen ... die haben noch nicht mal Haare am Sack, und wollte eben ein wenig Aufmerksamkeit. Ist wie mit kleinen Kindern.

Dein Link zur Webseite habe ich auch grad mal aufgerufen.
Allein das dass erste Zitat von Merkel einfach mal komplett aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen scheint (und bestimmt auch sein wird) macht die Seite wie z.B. den Focus / Postillion zu einer nicht validen Quelle 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn das für dich zum lachen ist, ist das dein gutes Recht. Ich finde es eher beschämend, dass Leute, die in einer Demokratie gewählt wurden, den Souverän ganz offen verachten und ihr eigenes Volk hassen.
> Solche Subjekte wären in anderen Länder nach solchen Aussagen nie wieder in ein Parlament gewählt worden.



Sorry aber das was du verlinkt hast, lässt diesen Schluss (Hass auf das "eigene" Volk) nicht zu.
Vorallem der von dir herausgehobene Arif Ünal -> hast du mal weitergelesen durch was er den Satz ersetzen lassen möchte ? Nicht wirklich ein schlechter Ansatz

Zu Frau Nargess Eskandari-Grünberg
Der Satz war laut und verschaffte Gehör -> Inhalt (in diesem Kontext) OK, Art und Weise kann man drüber streiten

Zu Frieß und Roth
Waren halt in ner Antideutschen Protestbewegung ... -> ist die AFD doch auch 

Özdemir
erstes Zitat -> wasn daran falsch ?
zweites Zitat -> ehrlich gesagt keine Zeit / Zu faul zum lesen, und beim Focus (einer nicht validen Quelle weil eben Focus) bestimmt aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Februar 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Na klar, eine rassistische, populistische Einthemenpartei wählen, nur um den Großen eins auszuwischen.



https://www.alternativefuer.de/programm-hintergrund/programmatik/

Wenn du mir den Teil mit dem „Rassismus“ einmal zeigen könntest, wäre ich dir sehr verbunden. 

Ach und „Mehr Netto vom Brutto“ oder z.B. „Wir schaffen das“ ist etwa kein Populismus?

Oder diese Plakate zur Bundestagswahl 2013

Z 05.02 ? Wahlplakate der Parteien zur Bundestagswahl 2013

Sind da irgendwelche Konzepte drauf zu erkennen? Natürlich sind Parteien populistisch, sie wollen gewählt werden.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Dann lieber APPD. Deren Vorstellungen für eine Gesellschaft sind immer noch besser als die der AfD.



Wir brauchen die APPD doch gar nicht, wir haben doch bereits zwei anarchistische Parteien, die Deutschland regieren.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Alle Altparteien kriegen ihre Wähler übrigens nicht mehr mobilisiert. Das gilt nur noch für die CDU. Die SPD steht ja nur noch für CDU-light und hat deshalb auch konsequenterweise einen großen Teil dieser Stammwählerschaft verloren.



Einen großen Teil hat sie verloren ja, aber leider noch nicht genug. X>20% ist immer noch zu viel für diese Partei.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Naja, einseitig... das Problem bei der ganzen Geschichte ist, dass die neuen Rechten hier wie dort keine Lösungen auf die Probleme bieten, die die Gesellschaft auf Dauer zerreißen, sondern auf Themen setzen, die es schlicht nicht gibt (USA) bzw. hoffentlich vorübergehend sind (EU).



Und die aktuelle Politik bietet Lösungen? Die AfD gibt es doch nur deshalb, gerade weil die Altparteien keine Lösungen bieten. Das hat sich die CDU selbst zuzuschreiben.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Hier gibts die von mir angesprochenen Unterschiede.  Es wäre ja wünschenswert, wenn dem IS das Handwerk gelegt wird und dass man in Afrika auch ohne vor dem Hungertod zu stehen überleben kann, und dann gibts auch keine Flüchtlingsflut mehr.



Man hätte die IS längst besiegen können, wenn man statt gegen Russland, mit Russland arbeitet, aber das ist scheinbar (politisch) nicht gewollt.

Man könnte ja auch einfach mal konsequent Grenzen dichtmachen und überwachen.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Sorry aber das was du verlinkt hast, lässt diesen Schluss (Hass auf das "eigene" Volk) nicht zu.



Wenn man das nicht sehen will, dann bestimmt. 



lunaticx schrieb:


> Vorallem der von dir herausgehobene Arif Ünal -> hast du mal weitergelesen durch was er den Satz ersetzen lassen möchte ? Nicht wirklich ein schlechter Ansatz



Natürlich habe ich gesehen, durch was er das Ersetzen möchte. Natürlich ist das ein schlechter Ansatz.

Der Souverän in einer Demokratie ist das Volk. Und das ist in Deutschland nun mal das deutsche Volk.

Müssen wir hier jetzt bereits Selbstverständlichkeiten erörtern?



lunaticx schrieb:


> Zu Frau Nargess Eskandari-Grünberg
> Der Satz war laut und verschaffte Gehör -> Inhalt (in diesem Kontext) OK, Art und Weise kann man drüber streiten



Der Inhalt war keineswegs ok. Wenn sich Bürger an einen Politiker wenden und der sinngemäß sagt „Finde dich damit ab oder zieh weg“ dann verhöhnt er schlicht den Wähler. 

Wer sowas ok findet, der offenbart wessen Geistes Kind er ist.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Zu Frieß und Roth
> Waren halt in ner Antideutschen Protestbewegung ... -> ist die AFD doch auch



Und Frau Roth ist Bundestagsvizepräsidentin. Und solche Subjekte hassen das Volk, das sie gewählt hat. Sowas sollte einem zu denken geben.

Seit wann ist die AfD eine antideutsche Protestbewegung? Ist mir da etwas entgangen?



lunaticx schrieb:


> Özdemir
> erstes Zitat -> wasn daran falsch ?



Wenn du das ernsthaft fragen musst, verwundert es mich nicht, dass du den Deutschenhass der Grünen nicht erkennen willst.



lunaticx schrieb:


> zweites Zitat -> ehrlich gesagt keine Zeit / Zu faul zum lesen, und beim Focus (einer nicht validen Quelle weil eben Focus) bestimmt aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.



Und kannst du für diese Behauptung auch einen Beweis liefern?

Özdemir hat diesen Satz gesagt und sich damit entlarvt. Er ist ein der schlimmsten Hetzer gegen das deutsche Volk und er hat seine Gesinnung damit offen zur Schau gestellt. 

Es geht bei den Grünen aber auch anders:

Ex-Grüner unterstützt die AfD: ?Auch bei den Grünen habe ich Strohpuppen brennen sehen? - Flüchtlingskrise - FAZ


----------



## azzih (10. Februar 2016)

Wo genau ist denn das Zitat von Özdemir nun schlimm oder skandalös das musst du uns mal erklären. Dieses Rechte Stammtischgelaber von´wegen "sie hassen das Volk" "antideutsch" "Deutschhasser" kann ich nicht mehr hören. Das sind so richtig schöne Schlagwörter ohne jegliche Substanz und nur dazu geschaffen jede Diskussion schon im Keim zu ersticken.

Vielleicht bin ich ja auch ein Deuschhasser wenn ich sage das Grenzen nichts feststehendes sind, sondern im ständigen historischen Wandel. Warum genau soll ich mit Deutschen besondere Solidarität empfinden oder mir was drauf einbilden Deutscher zu sein? Ist das irgendwie ne besondere Leistung die ich erbracht habe? Wichtig sind mir primär meine Familie und Freunde und will für die das beste, was juckt mich das abstrakte "Deutsche Volk". Warum soll mir einer von euch wichtiger sein als ein x-beliebiger Flüchtling? 
 Wenn ich dieses nationalistische Gelaber höre fühle ich mich peinlich berührt und kann kaum glauben das wir wirklich im Jahre 2015 sind. Denn eigentlich sind wir im Zeitalter der Globalisierung, können durch Freizügigkeit im ganzen EU Raum abeiten, sprechen verschiedene Sprachen und reisen gerne. Dieses kleinbürgerliche engstirnige Denken von Abschottung und Nationalismus passt nicht in das Weltbild von mir und hoffentlich den meisten meiner Generation.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Februar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Wo genau ist denn das Zitat von Özdemir nun schlimm oder skandalös das musst du uns mal erklären. Dieses Rechte Stammtischgelaber von´wegen "sie hassen das Volk" "antideutsch" "Deutschhasser" kann ich nicht mehr hören. Das sind so richtig schöne Schlagwörter ohne jegliche Substanz und nur dazu geschaffen jede Diskussion schon im Keim zu ersticken.



DEUTSCHTÜRKEN: Abfuhr für die Koalition - FOCUS Online

Es geht um dieses Zitat:



			
				Özdemir schrieb:
			
		

> „Was unsere Urväter“ 1683 mit Feuer und Schwert „vor den Toren Wiens nicht geschafft haben, werden wir mit unserem Verstand schaffen.“



Und was war 1683?

Wer nicht erkennen will, was an diesem Zitat (vor dem Hintergrund der Geschichte) schlimm und skandalös ist, dem empfehle ich das ein oder andere Geschichtsbuch.



azzih schrieb:


> Vielleicht bin ich ja auch ein Deuschhasser wenn ich sage das Grenzen nichts feststehendes sind, sondern im ständigen historischen Wandel.



Stand 2016 sind sie aber feststehend und der letzte historische Wandel unserer Grenzen ist 25, fast 26 Jahre her.



azzih schrieb:


> Warum genau soll ich mit Deutschen besondere Solidarität empfinden oder mir was drauf einbilden Deutscher zu sein? Ist das irgendwie ne besondere Leistung die ich erbracht habe? Wichtig sind mir primär meine Familie und Freunde und will für die das beste, was juckt mich das abstrakte "Deutsche Volk".



Du kannst doch fühlen, empfinden und dir was einbilden oder auch nicht, wie dir lustig ist, das stört doch keinen. Aber von Politikern, die in einer Demokratie vom Souverän (dem Volk) gewählt wurden, erwarte ich, dass sie für diese Volk arbeiten, dass sie gewählt hat.

Und in Deutschland ist der Souverän das deutsche Volk. Oder bestehen diesbezüglich Zweifel?



azzih schrieb:


> Wenn ich dieses nationalistische Gelaber höre fühle ich mich peinlich berührt und kann kaum glauben das wir wirklich im Jahre 2015 sind.



Wer sich bei Selbstverständlichkeiten „peinlich“ berührt fühlt, sollte sich mal selbst hinterfragen.



azzih schrieb:


> Denn eigentlich sind wir im Zeitalter der Globalisierung, können durch Freizügigkeit im ganzen EU Raum abeiten, sprechen verschiedene Sprachen und reisen gerne.



Will dir das irgendwer absprechen oder streitig machen? Das trifft auch alles auf mich zu.



azzih schrieb:


> Dieses kleinbürgerliche engstirnige Denken von Abschottung und Nationalismus passt nicht in das Weltbild von mir und hoffentlich den meisten meiner Generation.



Guckt man sich in Europa um, dann ist Deutschland mit seiner „Wir schaffen das™“ Politik ziemlich alleine auf weiter Flur und die Rückbesinnung auf die Nationalstaaten findet wieder statt.


----------



## Rolk (10. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das empfehle ich immer allen, die nicht wissen, was sie wählen sollen. Bevor man nicht hin geht ist es viel wirksamer, die Stimme ungültig werden zu lassen, weil es zeigt, dass man zwar prinzipiell wählen würde, aber es keine sinnvolle Alternative gibt. Das verändert mehr, als nicht hinzugehen.



Eigentlich war das mehr eine Anspielung darauf, dass es bei der Stimmzettelauszählung ein beliebter Trick ist Stimmzettel für kleine ungewollte Parteien -egal ob rechts, links, Piraten, Tierschutzpartei etc.- unter den ungültigen Stimmzetteln einzusortieren. Aber ja, der Anteil echter ungültiger Stimmen wird auch höher sein als sonst.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Februar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Eigentlich war das mehr eine Anspielung darauf, dass es bei der Stimmzettelauszählung ein beliebter Trick ist Stimmzettel für kleine ungewollte Parteien -egal ob rechts, links, Piraten, Tierschutzpartei etc.- unter den ungültigen Stimmzetteln einzusortieren. Aber ja, der Anteil echter ungültiger Stimmen wird auch höher sein als sonst.



Vorallem wenn irgendwelche Schulklassen die Stimmen auszählen. Dann kann man hinterher die Verantwortung schön von sich wegschieben.

Bremen-Wahl: Schüler zählten falsch - AfD bekommt Sitz mehr - DIE WELT


----------



## azzih (10. Februar 2016)

Ach komm, vielleicht war der Özdemir da besoffen oder so. Total bescheuerte Aussage von nem Deutschtürken der  von seinem Auftreten wahrscheinlich deutscher ist als die meisten Deutschen. Als hätte nicht jeder zweite Politiker schonmal ne komplett hirnrissige Aussage gemacht. Da jetzt ne Verschwörung reinzuinterpretieren halte ich für ziemlich abwegig. Hoffe du regst dich bei der AFD genauso auf, wenn deren "Spitzenleute" mit jeder zweiten Forderung gegen Grundgesetz und EU Recht verstoßen und am liebsten die Grenzzäune nach DDR-Vorbild neu hochziehen würden um mit MG Ständen die bösen Flüchtlings-Zombies niederzumähen.


----------



## Aegon (10. Februar 2016)

Genau darum geht es doch. Wenn jemand von der AfD sowas sagt, wird das gleich medial ausgeschlachtet, die Nazikeule geschwungen etc., aber wenn einer von den Grünen einen Entgleiser hat, "war der da halt besoffen oder so".


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Februar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Ach komm, vielleicht war der Özdemir da besoffen oder so. Total bescheuerte Aussage von nem Deutschtürken der  von seinem Auftreten wahrscheinlich deutscher ist als die meisten Deutschen. Als hätte nicht jeder zweite Politiker schonmal ne komplett hirnrissige Aussage gemacht. Da jetzt ne Verschwörung reinzuinterpretieren halte ich für ziemlich abwegig.



Da das „Spitzenpersonal“ der Grünen ständig mit deutschfeindlichen Äußerungen (wie bereits mit Quellen belegt) auffällt, ist das kein Ausrutscher, sondern dahinter steckt einen politische Absicht.

Sieht man sich die Arbeit der Grünen an, ist die Deutschfeindlichkeit dieser Leute keine Überraschung mehr.



azzih schrieb:


> Hoffe du regst dich bei der AFD genauso auf, wenn deren "Spitzenleute" mit jeder zweiten Forderung gegen Grundgesetz und EU Recht verstoßen und am liebsten die Grenzzäune nach DDR-Vorbild neu hochziehen würden um mit MG Ständen die bösen Flüchtlings-Zombies niederzumähen.



1. Da ist die AfD doch in guter Gesellschaft mit den Regierungsparteien. Die brechen regelmäßig das Grundgesetz.

2. Die DDR hat auf Leute geschossen, die das Land verlassen wollte, nicht auf illegale Einwanderer. Jeder ist frei unser Land zu verlassen, bei den hunderttausend illegalen Einwanderern ist es längst überfällig.

3. Auch hier wird wieder der Inhalt des Interviews völlig verfälscht wiedergegeben:

Frauke Petry will Grenzen notfalls mit Gewalt sichern - Interview mit AfD-Chefin

Hier das Interview. Sie sagt ganz deutlich, dass niemand das will, aber das es als Ultima Ratio (also letzte Möglichkeit) möglich ist.

Und das stimmt. Wozu haben Grenzschützer sonst eine Dienstwaffe, wenn sie diese nicht im äußersten Notfall benutzen sollen?

Außerdem sagt sich auch ganz klar, dass man es soweit nicht kommen lassen will und mit Österreich eine entsprechende Lösung finden muss.

Das Interview mit Frau Petry ist mal wieder ein typisches Beispiel, wie eine Aussage völlig aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen wird.

Genau wie damals die Äußerung von Akif Pirincci.

_________________________________________________

Neuste Nachrichten:

POL-TUT: Gemeinsame Pressemitteilung der Staatsanwaltschaft Konstanz und des PolizeiprÃ¤sidiums Tuttlingen | Pressemitteilung PolizeiprÃ¤sidium Tuttlingen

Also doch kein Angriff der überall gegenwärtigen Nazibanden? Warum liest man das eigentlich nicht groß und breit in den Nachrichten?

Als die Handgranaten Geschichte frisch war, haben sich doch die Medien überschlagen.

_________________________________________________

Nächste Nachricht:

Asylkrise: Christen und Frauen flüchten aus Flüchtlingsheimen - DIE WELT

Ist jetzt jemand darüber ernsthaft verwundert? Wie oft wurde in diesem (und früheren) Threads vor den Gefahren durch Moslems gewarnt. Jetzt bewahrheitet sich alles.

Wenn die schon in Flüchtlingsheimen so reagieren, wie wird das erst, wenn man sie aufs Volk loslässt?
_________________________________________________

Nächste Nachricht (auch mal was positives):

Seit 1. Februar: 500 Tote durch Regierungsoffensive in Aleppo - DIE WELT

Es sieht (dank Russlands Hilfe) gut aus für Assad. Wenn er gegen die Terroristen gewonnen hat und Syrien wieder stabil ist, kann man zumindest die illegalen Einwanderer aus diesem Land zurückschicken.

Ein kleiner Lichtblick.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Februar 2016)

> Wenn ich dieses nationalistische Gelaber höre fühle ich mich peinlich berührt und kann kaum glauben das wir wirklich im Jahre 2015 sind. Denn eigentlich sind wir im Zeitalter der Globalisierung, können durch Freizügigkeit im ganzen EU Raum abeiten, sprechen verschiedene Sprachen und reisen gerne. Dieses kleinbürgerliche engstirnige Denken von Abschottung und Nationalismus passt nicht in das Weltbild von mir und hoffentlich den meisten meiner Generation.


Deutschland ist unser Land wo wir das sagen haben, egal wie offen die Grenzen sind.
Und mit wir meine ich die Bürger der BRD woher auch immer sie kommen. Guck doch mal, es geht doch nicht,
dass Putin die Deutschrussen und Erdogan die Türken hier für seine Zwecke instrumentalisiert.
Da müssen wir ganz national gesinnt sagen, nein so nicht.
Nationalismus ausschließlich innerhalb der eigenen Grenzen.


----------



## Verminaard (10. Februar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Ach komm, vielleicht war der Özdemir da besoffen oder so. Total bescheuerte Aussage von nem Deutschtürken der  von seinem Auftreten wahrscheinlich deutscher ist als die meisten Deutschen. Als hätte nicht jeder zweite Politiker schonmal ne komplett hirnrissige Aussage gemacht. Da jetzt ne Verschwörung reinzuinterpretieren halte ich für ziemlich abwegig. Hoffe du regst dich bei der AFD genauso auf, wenn deren "Spitzenleute" mit jeder zweiten Forderung gegen Grundgesetz und EU Recht verstoßen und am liebsten die Grenzzäune nach DDR-Vorbild neu hochziehen würden um mit MG Ständen die bösen Flüchtlings-Zombies niederzumähen.


Dann muessten so einige gruenenpolitiker nicht ganz Herr ihrer Sinne sein, weil Aussagen aehneln sich bzw haben aehnlichen Inhalt.
Stellt sich die Frage ob solch ein Zustand permanent ist oder nur fuer solche aussagen.
Wenn so ein Zustand laenger anhaelt, Muesste man die nicht von allen Aufgaben entbinden? 

Zeig mir bitte 5 Forderungen bzw Aussagen von AfD oder Fr petry wo sie gegen Grundgesetz und EU Recht verstossen will.
Die einzige die in letzter Zeit gegen Gesetze verstoesst ist Fr Merkel. Aber da wird stellenweise noch Beifall geklatscht.

Schoen das du gleich DDR, mg staende, niedermaehen ins Spiel bringst.
Sachlich sieht anders aus. Muss man aber nicht, geht ja gegen Rechts, da sind sogar illegale Mittel recht und moralisch ok.


Wie ich diese Doppelmoral hasse.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und das stimmt. Wozu haben Grenzschützer sonst eine Dienstwaffe, wenn sie diese nicht im äußersten Notfall benutzen sollen?



Eine Grenze überqueren ist aber kein äußerster Notfall.
Als Grenzschützer, oder wie du dir dann betiteln willst, wenn sie 3000km Grenze -- schwer bewaffnet -- bewachen, gibt es leider kein Recht darauf, auf Leute zu schießen, die die Grenze überqueren.
Das kannst du höchstes machen, wenn es sich dabei um feindlich Kämpfer handelt, die ebenfalls schwer bewaffnet sind und schon das Feuer auf dich eröffnet haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Eine Grenze überqueren ist aber kein äußerster Notfall.
> Als Grenzschützer, oder wie du dir dann betiteln willst, wenn sie 3000km Grenze -- schwer bewaffnet -- bewachen, gibt es leider kein Recht darauf, auf Leute zu schießen, die die Grenze überqueren.
> Das kannst du höchstes machen, wenn es sich dabei um feindlich Kämpfer handelt, die ebenfalls schwer bewaffnet sind und schon das Feuer auf dich eröffnet haben.



Illegaler Grenzübertritt ist immer noch eine Straftat. Und zur Abwehr von Straftaten darf selbstverständlich auch die Dienstwaffe eingesetzt werden.


----------



## aloha84 (10. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Illegaler Grenzübertritt ist immer noch eine Straftat. Und zur Abwehr von Straftaten darf selbstverständlich auch die Dienstwaffe eingesetzt werden.



Was du so alles "selbstverständlich" nennst.
Naja......mach mal.....gibt bestimmt "blogs" und "experten" die da mit dir auf einer Linie sind.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2016)

Der Einsatz der Dienstwaffe muss im Verhältnis stehen.
Wer eine Schusswaffe einsetzt, steht unmittelbar vor einer für sein Leben gefährdende Lage.
Das ist bei einem Grenzüberschritt aber nicht der Fall.
Jeder Grenzschützer, der in diesem Fall von der Waffe gebraucht macht, würde im Knast landen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. Februar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Wenn ich dieses nationalistische Gelaber höre fühle ich mich peinlich berührt und kann kaum glauben das wir wirklich im Jahre 2015 sind. Denn eigentlich sind wir im Zeitalter der Globalisierung, können durch Freizügigkeit im ganzen EU Raum abeiten, sprechen verschiedene Sprachen und reisen gerne. Dieses kleinbürgerliche engstirnige Denken von Abschottung und Nationalismus passt nicht in das Weltbild von mir und hoffentlich den meisten meiner Generation.


Diese von den ach so sozialen Linken so geschätzte Globalisierung ist daran Schuld, dass Menschen in Afrika, Asien und Südamerika verhungern. 
Denn sie dient nur dazu die eh schon reichen Länder und Personen nur noch reicher zu machen auf Kosten der Produktionsländer. Irgendwann wird China fallen gelassen und Indien wird die Rolle solange übernehmen bis auch Indien fallen gelassen wird. 
Das gleiche beim Euro, er hat Europa nicht zusammengebracht sondern gespalten.


azzih schrieb:


> und am liebsten die Grenzzäune nach DDR-Vorbild neu hochziehen würden um mit MG Ständen die bösen Flüchtlings-Zombies niederzumähen.


Genau dafür wollen einige aber die Türkei bezahlen, damit die hässlichen Bilder nicht an unserer eigenen Grenze zu sehen sind...


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2016)

Ich denke, die linken kritisieren bei der Globalisierung schon eine Menge.
Das tue ich auch. An der Globalisierung haben sich bisher nur die Reichen noch weiter bereichert.
Alle andere müssen mit sinkenden Lebensstandards klar kommen, mit sinkenden Lebenserwartungen.
Ist ja schön und gut, dass der Fernseher heute 500€ kostet anstatt 5000€. Aber gerade bei Kleidung muss aufgepasst werden.
Ich brauche kein 10€ Shirt, an dem die Näherin in Bangladesch nur 3 Cent verdient.
Gebt ihnen ordentlich Löhne, von denen sie leben können, sorgt für Umweltgesetze, die auch den Namen verdienen und dann leben wir in einer bessere Welt, auch wenn das Shirt dann hier 20€ kostet.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Februar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Was du so alles "selbstverständlich" nennst.
> Naja......mach mal.....gibt bestimmt "blogs" und "experten" die da mit dir auf einer Linie sind.



Wenn dich hunderttausendfacher Rechtsbruch unserer Regierung nicht stört, ist das dein gutes Recht. Du kannst aber nich von jedem erwarten, dass er solche Zustände auch noch gut findet.

Ich will, dass wieder geltendes Recht durchgesetzt wird. Wenn das heißt, dass man im Zweifel dazu Schusswaffen braucht, ist das so. Die Schuld für diese Zustände trägt die Regierung, die diesem gigantischen Rechtsbruch einfach zugesehen hat.



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Einsatz der Dienstwaffe muss im Verhältnis stehen.
> Wer eine Schusswaffe einsetzt, steht unmittelbar vor einer für sein Leben gefährdende Lage.
> Das ist bei einem Grenzüberschritt aber nicht der Fall.
> Jeder Grenzschützer, der in diesem Fall von der Waffe gebraucht macht, würde im Knast landen.



Deshalb gibt es auch einen Paragraphen der den Schusswaffeneinsatz im Zusammenhang mit Grenzdienst regelt, ja?

Wenn diese Leute anders nicht vom illegalen Grenzübertritt abzuhalten sind, muss als letztes Mittel auch die Schusswaffe bleiben.

Diese Leute begehen Straftaten. Oder du zeigst uns auf, wie man dieser immensen Anzahl an Straftäter sonst begegnen soll.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Februar 2016)

Persönliche Frage an euch:
Wenn wir einen Zaun an der Grenze haben und die davor stehen, dagegen stürmen, Steine etc auf Polizei und Co werfen ist dann für dich der Punkt erreicht an dem man schießen darf?

Ich denke ja, wenn wir mit Wasserwerfern etc nicht weiter kommen schon.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Persönliche Frage an euch:
> Wenn wir einen Zaun an der Grenze haben und die davor stehen, dagegen stürmen, Steine etc auf Polizei und Co werfen ist dann für dich der Punkt erreicht an dem man schießen darf?
> 
> Ich denke ja, wenn wir mit Wasserwerfern etc nicht weiter kommen schon.



Du kannst ja mal das Kanzleramt, den Sitz des Bundespräsidenten oder den Bundestag mit hunderttausend Menschen stürmen und gucken, was passiert. 

Darfst bestimmt ohne Pass zu zeigen durch 

Oder versuch mal eine Kaserne oder sonstiges militärische Sperrgebiet einfach so zu betreten. Wird lustig


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Persönliche Frage an euch:
> Wenn wir einen Zaun an der Grenze haben und die davor stehen, dagegen stürmen, Steine etc auf Polizei und Co werfen ist dann für dich der Punkt erreicht an dem man schießen darf?
> 
> Ich denke ja, wenn wir mit Wasserwerfern etc nicht weiter kommen schon.



Bei Demonstrationen hast du sowas.
Auch ohne Zaun.
Darf man also in die Menge schießen?
Wird in die Menge geschossen?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Deshalb gibt es auch einen Paragraphen der den Schusswaffeneinsatz im Zusammenhang mit Grenzdienst regelt, ja?
> 
> Wenn diese Leute anders nicht vom illegalen Grenzübertritt abzuhalten sind, muss als letztes Mittel auch die Schusswaffe bleiben.
> 
> Diese Leute begehen Straftaten. Oder du zeigst uns auf, wie man dieser immensen Anzahl an Straftäter sonst begegnen soll.



Und der besagt, dass auf jeden geschossen werden darf, der die Grenze verletzt?


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und der besagt, dass auf jeden geschossen werden darf, der die Grenze verletzt?



Der Paragraph:

UZwG - Einzelnorm

Besondere Vorschriften:

UZwG - Einzelnorm

Die Androhung:

UZwG - Einzelnorm

Und nochmal die letzte Frage. Wie soll man deiner Meinung nach, gegen die Masse an illegalen Vorgehen? Wie lösen wir diesen Rechtsbruch?


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2016)

Die Massen werden aktuell in Bussen zum Auffanglager oder zu den Registrierungsstellen gebracht, oder?
Willst du also auf Busse schießen?
Willst du am Grenzübergang stehen und in die Menge feuern?
Ich weiß nicht, wie du dir das vorstellst, aber in die Menge zu feuern ist doch keine Lösung, das sollte jedem klar sein.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Massen werden aktuell in Bussen zum Auffanglager oder zu den Registrierungsstellen gebracht, oder?



Und da gehören sie nicht hin. Dann sind sie ja im Land. Genau das muss doch verhindert werden.

Wir haben schon 1.1 Mio. illegale die wir wieder los werden müssen. Wir brauch doch keine neuen. Das ist doch das Problem. Wie schützen wir unsere Grenzen vor dem Ansturm der illegalen Einwander.



Threshold schrieb:


> Willst du also auf Busse schießen?



Nein.



Threshold schrieb:


> Willst du am Grenzübergang stehen und in die Menge feuern?



Wenn sie anders nicht vom Versuch des illegalen Grenzübertritt abgebracht werden können, ja. Wenn sie vernüftig sind und selbst umkehren natürlich nicht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie du dir das vorstellst, aber in die Menge zu feuern ist doch keine Lösung, das sollte jedem klar sein.



Was ist denn die Lösung für den hunderttausendfachen Rechtsbruch?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. Februar 2016)

Die Huffington Post hat einen Artikel zu Merkel veröffentlicht: Psychologie der FlÃ¼chtlingskrise: Warum werden unsere europÃ¤ischen Grundwerte missachtet und verletzt?Â*|Â*Dr. med. Michael Lacour


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Illegaler Grenzübertritt ist immer noch eine Straftat. Und zur Abwehr von Straftaten darf selbstverständlich auch die Dienstwaffe eingesetzt werden.



Ich führe das mal weiter aus:

Ladendiebstahl ist immer noch eine Straftat. Und zur Abwehr von Straftaten darf selbstverrständlich auch die Dienstwaffe eingesetzt werden.

In dem Fall, um einen Ladendiebstahl zu verhindern, wäre der Einsatz der Dienstwaffe genauso unverhältnismäßig wie auf unbewaffnete Flüchtling zu schießen die die Grenze überschreiten.
Nur weil etwas eine Straftat ist rechtfertigt es noch lange keine unverhältnismäßigen Mittel zu ihrer Verhinderung und tötliche Gewalt ist in denn meisten Fällen ein unverhältnismäßiges Mittel, vor allem dann wenn keine unmittelbare Gefahr für Leib und Leben besteht und eine Abwehr auch mit nicht tötlichen Mitteln durchführbar ist.

Wenn der Flüchtling bewaffnet wäre und sich mit Waffengewalt Zutritt verschaffen wollen würde sähe das anders aus.
Genauso wenn wie im Fall von Ungarn Flüchtlinge plötzlich anfangen Mit Steinen und anderen Gegenständen in Masse auf den Grenzschützer loszugehen und das Leben der Beamten in Gefahr ist und nicht die Aussicht darauf besteht der Situation mit nicht tötlichen Mitteln (Wasserwerfer, Tränengas, Gummigeschosse, Schlagstöcken) Herr zu werden.

Übrigens, für die schwarz / weiß Maler hier.
Es gibt inzwischen diverse nicht tötliche Mittel die äußerst effektiv in der Abwehr sind. Zum Beispiel  Schallkanonen, nicht tötlich aber ausgezeichnete Ergebnisse:

Ferguson: So funktioniert die Schallkanone der US-Polizei - Videos - DIE WELT

Wer da seine Grenze immer noch mit Schusswaffen sichern will ist irgendwo im frühen 20 Jahrhundert stecken geblieben.


----------



## fipS09 (10. Februar 2016)

@Kaaruzo
Seit deinem "auch mal was positives" bei einem Bericht über 500Tote MENSCHEN in Aleppo, darunter 89 Zivilisten (Menschen wie du und ich, die nichts für die Situation können, keine Rebellen oder ähnliches), außerdem 23 Kinder (die noch viel weniger dafür können) Zweifel ich daran ob du deinen Kopf hier vorm schreiben auch mal einschaltest. Ich finde es einfach nur pervers wie man so über den Tod von unschuldigen Menschen sprechen kann.


----------



## Jimiblu (10. Februar 2016)

Ich frage mich grade, ob man mit dem Ding nicht auch den braunen Ton erzeugen könnte


----------



## Sparanus (10. Februar 2016)

> Bei Demonstrationen hast du sowas.
> Auch ohne Zaun.
> Darf man also in die Menge schießen?
> Wird in die Menge geschossen?


Naja wie lange hält so eine Demo mit Ausschreitungen?
Ein paar Stunden, aber was ist, wenn es sich um Tage und Wochen handelt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich führe das mal weiter aus:
> 
> Ladendiebstahl ist immer noch eine Straftat. Und zur Abwehr von Straftaten darf selbstverrständlich auch die Dienstwaffe eingesetzt werden.
> 
> ...


Gut, es müssen ja nicht Schusswaffen sein, da hast du Recht. Hauptsache es wird effektiv verhindert, dass weitere illegale Einwanderer kommen.

Diese nichttödliche Waffe scheint auch sehr vielversprechend:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Active_Denial_System

Die könnt man doch wunderbar einsetzen.



fipS09 schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo
> Seit deinem "auch mal was positives" bei einem Bericht über 500Tote MENSCHEN in Aleppo, darunter 89 Zivilisten (Menschen wie du und ich, die nichts für die Situation können, keine Rebellen oder ähnliches), außerdem 23 Kinder (die noch viel weniger dafür können) Zweifel ich daran ob du deinen Kopf hier vorm schreiben auch mal einschaltest. Ich finde es einfach nur pervers wie man so über den Tod von unschuldigen Menschen sprechen kann.




Kollateralschaden.

Der Rest war Rebellen und Dschihadisten. Die sind an den Zuständen in Syrien keineswegs unschuldig. Außerdem ist die FSA genauso feige wie die Hamas. Schön aus den Wohngebieten von Zivilisten heraus agerien, aber dann rumheulen, wenn die Armee zurückschlägt.

Wenn du Schuldige suchst, dort hast du sie. Die FSA und andere Rebellen sind schuld an den Zuständen in Syrien. Russland sorgt dafür, dass endlich wieder Stabilität ins Land kommt. Das sollte auch in unserem Sinne sein. Wir brauchen keinen weiteren Failed State im Nahen Osten.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und da gehören sie nicht hin. Dann sind sie ja im Land. Genau das muss doch verhindert werden.



Doch, genauso ist das jetzt und das kannst du nicht ändern.
Die Menschen kommen aus den großen Auffanglagern in der Türkei, Jordanien oder Libanon.
Sie kommen in die EU Länder an, meinetwegen Griechenland.
Die Griechen setzen sie in Busse und schicken sie weiter nach Ungarn, Österreich, wo auch immer.
Die Ungarn winken sie durch, weil sie keine Lust mehr haben. Die Österreicher machen das inzwischen auch, weil sie Angst haben. Also kommen die Busse nach Deutschland.
und du willst diese Busse also an der Grenze abfangen und auf die Menge feuern, wenn sie nicht wieder umkehren?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir haben schon 1.1 Mio. illegale die wir wieder los werden müssen. Wir brauch doch keine neuen. Das ist doch das Problem. Wie schützen wir unsere Grenzen vor dem Ansturm der illegalen Einwander.



Sind das Illegale?
Soweit ich das verstanden habe, wurden sie hier registriert, sind also legale Asylanten.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn sie anders nicht vom Versuch des illegalen Grenzübertritt abgebracht werden können, ja. Wenn sie vernüftig sind und selbst umkehren natürlich nicht.



Also willst du doch an der Grenze stehen und in die Menge feuern.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was ist denn die Lösung für den hunderttausendfachen Rechtsbruch?



Auf jeden Fall keine Waffen.
Und Rechtsbruch gibt es immer.
Die Flüchtlingswelle ist so massiv, dass Merkel das Dublin Abkommen für nichtig erklärt hat und auch Flüchtlinge aufnimmt, die schon durch ein EU Land gefahren sind.
Das ist der Fakt.
Genauso ist Fakt, dass Merkel die Atomkraftwerke nach dem Tsunami abgeschaltet hat, obwohl es dafür keine rechtliche Grundlage gibt.
Inzwischen klagt RWE dagegen.
Wenn du also nicht damit einverstanden bist, dass Merkel das Dublin Abkommen außer Kraft gesetzt hat, kannst du dagegen klagen. Wir leben in einem Rechtsstaat. Nutze deine Rechte.
Aber Leute zu unterstützten, die das mit Waffengewalt lösen wollen, ist schon echt beschämend.


----------



## fipS09 (10. Februar 2016)

Okay ich bin dann mal raus.. Kollateralschaden, ob du das auch so sehen würdest wenn dein Kind zerbombt wird, weil in deiner Stadt Anti Merkel Rebellen unterwegs sind?


----------



## Poulton (10. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> [...] die wir wieder los werden müssen.


Du bist "wir"?




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Paragraph:
> 
> UZwG - Einzelnorm


Man sollte schon die Paragraphen lesen die man verlinkt. 


> (1) Die in § 9 Nr.  1, 2, 7 und 8 genannten Vollzugsbeamten *können im Grenzdienst  Schußwaffen auch gegen Personen gebrauchen, die sich der wiederholten  Weisung, zu halten oder die Überprüfung ihrer Person oder der etwa  mitgeführten Beförderungsmittel und Gegenstände zu dulden, durch die  Flucht zu entziehen versuchen.* Ist anzunehmen, daß die mündliche Weisung  nicht verstanden wird, so kann sie durch einen Warnschuß ersetzt  werden.
> [...]


Da ist nirgendwo die Rede davon, dass der illegale Grenzübertritt als solches den Einsatz der Schusswaffe rechtfertigt.

Apropos: Schusswaffengebrauch an der Grenze? | Deutschlandfunk
Vorallem dahingehend interessant, da hier auch auf die Rechtssprechung eingegangen wird, u.a. auch auf die Urteile über Mauerschützen, wo es auch um die Grundsatzfrage ging, ab welchem Punkt der Einsatz der Schusswaffe zur Grenzsicherung gerechtfertigt ist.


Achja Preis- und Fangfrage: Würden diejenigen, welche hier rumtönen dass man Flüchtlinge mittels Schusswaffen am Grenzübertritt hindern soll, sich mit wehenden Fahnen ein MG3 schnappen und jeden Illegalen mit kurzen Feuerstößen von der Grenze verjagen?


----------



## Ich 15 (10. Februar 2016)

Die Grenze zur Türkei müsste einfach richtig überwacht werden und die aufgegabelten Menschen wieder in die Türkei gebracht werden. Ein ähnliches vorgehen wendet z.B. Australien an.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2016)

Australien ist erst mal eine Insel. Die kannst du nur durch Boote erreichen. Diese zu erkennen und abzufangen ist leichter als 1000km Land zu sichern.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Doch, genauso ist das jetzt und das kannst du nicht ändern.



Natürlich kann man und vor allem muss man, wenn diese Leute keinen Anspruch haben hier zu sein:

Nur fehlt es dieser Regierung an dem politischen Wille. Womit sie in Europa ziemlich einsam dasteht. Alle anderen Ländern (selbst das lange so liberale Schweden) wachen langsam auf und erkennen die Zeichen der Zeit.

Nämlich illegale Abschieben.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Menschen kommen aus den großen Auffanglagern in der Türkei, Jordanien oder Libanon.
> Sie kommen in die EU Länder an, meinetwegen Griechenland.
> Die Griechen setzen sie in Busse und schicken sie weiter nach Ungarn, Österreich, wo auch immer.
> Die Ungarn winken sie durch, weil sie keine Lust mehr haben. Die Österreicher machen das inzwischen auch, weil sie Angst haben. Also kommen die Busse nach Deutschland.
> und du willst diese Busse also an der Grenze abfangen und auf die Menge feuern, wenn sie nicht wieder umkehren?



Wenn sie nicht freiwillig umkehren, leisten sich doch Widerstand. Also wäre es gerechtfertigt. Diese Leute haben keinen gesetzlichen Anspruch das Bundesgebiet zu betreten. 

Also begehen sie Straftaten. Und wenn sie nicht einsichtig sind, dann muss man nachhelfen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Sind das Illegale?
> Soweit ich das verstanden habe, wurden sie hier registriert, sind also legale Asylanten.



§16aGG. Ich warte ja immer noch darauf, dass man mir die Nachbarländer Deutschlands aufzählt, die keine sicheren Drittstaaten und/oder Mitgliedsländer der europäischen Union sind.



Threshold schrieb:


> Also willst du doch an der Grenze stehen und in die Menge feuern.



Nightslaver hat ja Alternativen aufgezeigt.

Diese nichttödliche Waffe halte ich für sehr vielversprechend:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Active_Denial_System

Hauptsache wir hindern die illegalen daran, dass Bundesgebiet zu betreten.



Threshold schrieb:


> Auf jeden Fall keine Waffen.



Sie müssen ja nicht (wie bereits gezeigt) tödlich sein.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und Rechtsbruch gibt es immer.



Ach und deshalb muss ich mich damit abfinden?



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Flüchtlingswelle ist so massiv, dass Merkel das Dublin Abkommen für nichtig erklärt hat und auch Flüchtlinge aufnimmt, die schon durch ein EU Land gefahren sind.
> Das ist der Fakt.
> Genauso ist Fakt, dass Merkel die Atomkraftwerke nach dem Tsunami abgeschaltet hat, obwohl es dafür keine rechtliche Grundlage gibt.
> Inzwischen klagt RWE dagegen.
> ...



Was habt ihr immer mit eurem komischen Dublin Abkommen? Mir geht es um unsere Verfassung, das Grundgesetzt. Das elementarste Gesetz in diesem Land.

Und das kannst du nicht einfach außer Kraft setzen, wie dir lustig ist. Und wer daran kein Problem sieht, dass in einer Demokratie die Regierungschefin, sich über bestehende Gesetze hinwegsetzt, der hat ernsthafte Verständnisschwierigkeiten.

Was hindert denn Frau Merkel morgen Artikel 1 oder 2, oder 5 des Grundgesetz außer Kraft zu setzen?

Das ist doch alles Willkür. Ich verlange, dass geltendes Recht eingehalten und durchgesetzt wird. Mehr nicht. 



fipS09 schrieb:


> Okay ich bin dann mal raus.. Kollateralschaden, ob du das auch so sehen würdest wenn dein Kind zerbombt wird, weil in deiner Stadt Anti Merkel Rebellen unterwegs sind?



Immerhin erkennst du mittlerweile, welche Bedrohung diese Frau ist. Immerhin.



Poulton schrieb:


> Du bist "wir"?



Ich bin ein Teil des Souveräns und verlange, dass geltendes Recht (§16aGG) eingehalten wird.



Poulton schrieb:


> Man sollte schon die Paragraphen lesen die man verlinkt.
> 
> Da ist nirgendwo die Rede davon, dass der illegale Grenzübertritt den Einsatz der Schusswaffe rechtfertigt.
> 
> ...



Gut Preis- und Fangfrage. Wie wird man Heer über hunderttausend Straftäter?


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo
> Seit deinem "auch mal was positives" bei einem Bericht über 500Tote MENSCHEN in Aleppo, darunter 89 Zivilisten (Menschen wie du und ich, die nichts für die Situation können, keine Rebellen oder ähnliches), außerdem 23 Kinder (die noch viel weniger dafür können) Zweifel ich daran ob du deinen Kopf hier vorm schreiben auch mal einschaltest. Ich finde es einfach nur pervers wie man so über den Tod von unschuldigen Menschen sprechen kann.



Das ist halt Krieg, da muss man sich nichts vormachen, es gibt keine Waffen die eine 100%ige Garantie erzielen wirklich nur Soldaten und Sympathisanten zu treffen. In einem Krieg wird es immer auch zivile Opfer in Form von Alten, Frauen, Kindern, usw. geben, egal wie gut du versuchst diese zu vermeiden. 
Und in Syrien herrscht nunmal Krieg, ob man es nun Bürgerkrieg, Krieg oder einen Konflikt nennt.

Schlimmer sind da außerdem, meiner Meinung nach, viel mehr Drohnenangriffe wie sie die USA durchführen, wo man ohne das ein offizieler militärische Konflikt vorläge, nahezu keine Garantie geben kann das nicht unschuldige Zivilisten getroffen werden und wo Ziele auf fast ausschließlich reiner Vermutung und undeutlichen Video- / Bildaufnahmen ausgewählt und beschossen werden.
Da reicht es schon wenn du nichts böses Ahnend, woher sollst du denn immer wissen ob dein Nachbar einer Terrororganisation angehört, in Friedenszeiten am falschen Ort zur falschen Zeit bist um getötet zu werden. Wenn offiziell Krieg herrscht weißt du wenigstens das immer die Gefahr besteht in dieser Ecke des Landes / der Welt zu sterben. Gegen zweiteres kann man mit Flucht was machen, gegen ersteres bist du machtlos.

Aber da macht schon seit Jahren niemand einen Aufriss drum wieviele hundert Kinder und andere Zivilisten durch Drohennangriffe zu tode kommen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gut, es müssen ja nicht Schusswaffen sein, da hast du Recht. Hauptsache es wird effektiv verhindert, dass weitere illegale Einwanderer kommen.
> 
> Diese nichttödliche Waffe scheint auch sehr vielversprechend:
> 
> ...



Ich zitiere mal Wikipedia:



> Brett Wagner vom California Center for Strategic Studies reichte im Juli 2006 eine Petition gegen die auch *Rumsfeld’s ray gun* genannten Strahlenwaffen ein. Laut Wagner stellen diese einen Verstoß gegen die Genfer Konventionen  dar, da das einzige Ziel von ADS die Erzeugung von Schmerz ist. Auch  sollen aufgrund der starken Schmerzen bleibende Traumata auftreten  können, weshalb sie laut Wagner als Folterinstrumente einzustufen seien.[SUP][5][/SUP]  Die Beschaffung und das Vorhandensein eines solchen Systems würde somit  weiterhin den Einsatz der Waffe auch als Folterinstrument mindestens  ermöglichen.
> Kritiker weisen weiterhin auf die praxisfernen Bedingungen bei Tests  hin, bei denen Versuchspersonen keine Brillen oder Kontaktlinsen tragen  und keine metallischen Gegenstände wie Münzen, Schlüssel, Knöpfe oder  Reißverschlüsse bei sich haben oder tragen durften.[SUP][1][/SUP]
> Neil Davison, ein Experte für nicht-tödliche Waffen von der  Universität Bradford/England, weist auf die praktisch nicht zu  kontrollierende Strahlungsdosis für Personen hin, deren  Bewegungsfreiheit z. B. in einer Menschenmenge eingeschränkt ist.[SUP][6][/SUP]
> Wie Edward Hammond vom Sunshine Project über Eingaben nach dem Freedom of Information Act  herausfand, traten bei bisherigen Tests beim Einsatz in der Nähe von  Siedlungen, Wasseroberflächen und speziellen Böden Risiken auf, die den  Einsatz der Waffe bedenklich erscheinen lassen. Auch verschwitzte oder  nasse Kleidung können zu einer verstärkten Wirkung beitragen und  Verbrennungen der Haut bewirken.[SUP][7][/SUP]
> ...



Das hört sich ehr so an als wäre die Waffe alles andere als besonders aussichtsreich und es auch noch äußerst fraglich ob sie sogar nicht gegen die Genfer Konventionen verstößt...


----------



## Poulton (10. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Australien ist erst mal eine Insel.


[korinth]Es ist ein Kontinent für sich. Ansonsten wäre Afrika eine Insel vor den Küsten von Madagaskar.[/korinth]

scnr


----------



## Sparanus (10. Februar 2016)

> Achja Preis- und Fangfrage: Würden diejenigen, welche hier rumtönen dass man Flüchtlinge mittels Schusswaffen am Grenzübertritt hindern soll, sich mit wehenden Fahnen ein MG3 schnappen und jeden Illegalen mit kurzen Feuerstößen von der Grenze verjagen?


Das mit dem auf Flüchtlinge schießen ist eh reinste Theorie. 
Wir schicken sie zurück und das schon an der Grenze, wer versucht reinzukommen der wird mit dem Wasserwerfer weggespült 
und wer über die Grenze ist wird gefangen und mit Handschellen zurück gebracht. Als kleine Drohkulisse kann man ja MGs aufbauen und bei Ausschreitungen
ein bisschen in die Luft schießen.


----------



## aloha84 (10. Februar 2016)

Wohin schicken wir sie dann?


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sind das Illegale?
> Soweit ich das verstanden habe, wurden sie hier registriert, sind also legale Asylanten.



Nur ein geringer Teil ist momentan registriert, etwa 700.000 Anträge sind noch nicht bearbeitet. Momentan sind die meisten daher nur Antragssteller und noch keine legalen Asylanten.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was hindert denn Frau Merkel morgen Artikel 1 oder 2, oder 5 des Grundgesetz außer Kraft zu setzen?



Die Mehrheit dafür, das zu tun.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur ein geringer Teil ist momentan registriert, etwa 700.000 Anträge sind noch nicht bearbeitet. Momentan sind die meisten daher nur Antragssteller und noch keine legalen Asylanten.



Meinte ich ja auch.
Sie haben hier einen Antrag gestellt. Der wird bearbeitet. Sowas dauert.
Solange der nicht abgelehnt ist, bleiben sie hier. 
Wird er abgelehnt, können sie Widerspruch einlegen.
Rechtsstaat und so.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das hört sich ehr so an als wäre die Waffe alles andere als besonders aussichtsreich und es auch noch äußerst fraglich ob sie sogar nicht gegen die Genfer Konventionen verstößt...



Das wäre kein Problem.

Die Genfer Konventionen gelten nur für Kriege oder bewaffnete Konflikte.

Teilmantelgeschosse (bekannt auch als Dum-Dum-Geschosse) sind nach den Genfer Konventionen für den militärischen Bereich verboten, aber zivile Behörden dürfen diese benutzen.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Wohin schicken wir sie dann?



Ist das unsere Sorge? Sie haben nicht hier zu sein. Sollen die halt gucken, wo sie bleiben.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit dafür, das zu tun.



Aber wenn sie Artikel 16a GG einfach ignoriert, dann stört dich das nicht?


----------



## Sparanus (10. Februar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wohin schicken wir sie dann?


Wir drängen sie langsam aus Europa raus und bringen sie in die Türkei, die haben schließlich den IS
unterstützt und sollen das nun bitte ausbaden.
Nur Europa ist unsere Angelegenheit.


----------



## Poulton (10. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Genfer Konventionen gelten nur für Kriege oder bewaffnete Konflikte.


Treppenwitz: Der Einsatz von Tränengas gegen eine andere Kriegspartei ist nach der Chemiewaffenkonvention verboten, die Polizei darf es aber im Rahmen ihrer Tätigkeit einsetzen.


----------



## aloha84 (10. Februar 2016)

Und wenn jetzt die Türkei sie nicht reinlässt?


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Februar 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Treppenwitz: Der Einsatz von Tränengas gegen eine andere Kriegspartei ist nach der Konvention verboten, die Polizei darf es aber im Rahmen ihrer Tätigkeit einsetzen.



Richtig, genauso wie Teilmantelgeschosse.

Und dann dürfte sie auch das Active Denial System einsetzen.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Und wenn jetzt die Türkei sie nicht reinlässt?



Ist das immer noch deren, und nicht unserer Problem.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Meinte ich ja auch.
> Sie haben hier einen Antrag gestellt. Der wird bearbeitet. Sowas dauert.
> Solange der nicht abgelehnt ist, bleiben sie hier.
> Wird er abgelehnt, können sie Widerspruch einlegen.
> Rechtsstaat und so.



Die Frage ist wie lange das dauern soll. 2016 rechnet man mit der nässten Million Flüchtlinge und wir haben noch nicht mal mehr als bestenfalls 300.000 Anträge von der Million in 2015 bearbeitet. Da haben wir dann also, aller Vorraussicht nach 2017 1,3 Millionen unbearbeiteter Anträge.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Genfer Konventionen gelten nur für Kriege oder bewaffnete Konflikte.
> 
> Teilmantelgeschosse (bekannt auch als Dum-Dum-Geschosse) sind nach den Genfer Konventionen für den militärischen Bereich verboten, aber zivile Behörden dürfen diese benutzen.



Die Genfer Konventionen ist, wenn ich nicht irre, eine rein freiwillige Sache.
Deutschland hat sich 1954 angeschlossen, allerdings ohne parlamentarische Ratifizierung. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber wenn sie Artikel 16a GG einfach ignoriert, dann stört dich das nicht?



Wie will sie das denn machen?
Sagt sie dem dicken Siggi, dass er minderbemittelt ist?


----------



## aloha84 (10. Februar 2016)

Warum ist es dann deren Problem? Sie befinden sich ja bereits auf europäischen Boden. Die machen einmal die Wende, und stehen wieder bei uns vor der Tür.

Das Problem an populustischen Gerede ist meist.......dass es nicht bis zum Ende gedacht ist.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Februar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Und wenn jetzt die Türkei sie nicht reinlässt?


Wir können sie a) einfach wieder mit Booten ins Meer setzen oder b) der Türkei Sanktionen auferlegen und
ihren kompletten Handel blockieren.
Russland wird sicher gerne helfen.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Februar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Warum ist es dann deren Problem? Sie befinden sich ja bereits auf europäischen Boden. Die machen einmal die Wende, und stehen wieder bei uns vor der Tür.
> 
> Das Problem an populustischen Gerede ist meist.......dass es nicht bis zum Ende gedacht ist.



Das Problem an Populisten ist das sie sich in bester cherry picking Manier die Dinge rauspicken die in ihr Konzept passen und alles andere ignorieren, oder kleinreden, ehnlich wie inder Killerspieldebatte, oder unseren frisierten Armutsberichten hier in Deutschland.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie will sie das denn machen?
> Sagt sie dem dicken Siggi, dass er minderbemittelt ist?



Was sie machen soll? Sie soll bestehendes Recht einhalten und durchsetzen.

Ist das echt zu viel verlangt?

Vorallem das hat Gabriel damit zu tun? Sie war doch so clever zu behaupten, wir schaffen das. Es ist ihre Schuld.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Warum ist es dann deren Problem? Sie befinden sich ja bereits auf europäischen Boden.



Illegaler Weise. 



aloha84 schrieb:


> Die machen einmal die Wende, und stehen wieder bei uns vor der Tür.



Ach wenn ein Verbrecher seine Tat oft genug wiederholt, dann muss ich das so hinnehmen oder wie?



aloha84 schrieb:


> Das Problem an populustischen Gerede ist meist.......dass es nicht bis zum Ende gedacht ist.



Und das Problem an Gutmenschen Gerede ist, dass es meist gar nicht gedacht ist.


----------



## aloha84 (10. Februar 2016)

Davon ab, dass ich "Gutmensch" nicht als abwertend o.ä. ansehe, kannst du davon ausgehen dass ich nicht dazu zähle.
Ich hinterfrage nur sehr gerne die "ganz einfachen" Lösungen.......weil ich der Meinung bin, dass es für dieses Problem, und für viele andere auch, keine einfache Lösung gibt.
Natürlich kann man sich immer schön auf §16 berufen, und alle Flüchtlinge schön in Österreich lassen.....oder in Griechenland (momentan wirtschaftlich das angeschlagendste EU-Land)........aber realistisch betrachtet funktioniert das halt nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Februar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Davon ab, dass ich "Gutmensch" nicht als abwertend o.ä. ansehe, kannst du davon ausgehen dass ich nicht dazu zähle.
> Ich hinterfrage nur sehr gerne die "ganz einfachen" Lösungen.......weil ich der Meinung bin, dass es für dieses Problem, und für viele andere auch, keine einfache Lösung gibt.
> Natürlich kann man sich immer schön auf §16 berufen, und alle Flüchtlinge schön in Österreich lassen.....oder in Griechenland (momentan wirtschaftlich das angeschlagendste EU-Land)........aber realistisch betrachtet funktioniert das halt nicht.



Ob es realistisch betrachtet, funktioniert oder nicht, ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal.

Ich erwarte nur, nein ich verlange, dass unsere Regierung geltendes Recht einhält und durchsetzt. 

Wenn es nicht funktioniert, dann sind die notwendige Mittel zur Verfügung zu stellen, damit es funktioniert oder aber wahlweise, man ändert das entsprechende Gesetz ab und passt es an die Gegebenheiten an. Mit diesen beiden Punkten wäre ich absolut einverstanden.

Aber sich einfach über geltendes Recht hinwegzusetzen und dabei zuzusehen, wie es hunderttausendfach gebrochen wird, das ist einfach ein Unding, ein Skandal.

Und ich finde es beschämend, dass sich so wenige daran stören. Wir sind doch immerhin noch ein Rechtsstaat, oder nicht?

Wenn einfach ohne gesetzliche Grundlage elementare Rechte nicht mehr eingehalten werden, was hindert die Regierung denn daran, weitere Rechte einfach zu missachten?

Das ist Willkür. Und damit haben wir in Deutschland zwei sehr schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht.

Mein Urgroßvater hat mir von der einen deutschen Diktatur erzählt, mein Großvater von der anderen. Brauch ich beides nicht.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2016)

Tja, das Gesetz ist eben dafür gemacht, dass keine Flüchtlinge kommen.
Jetzt ist es aber eben anders. Ergo bleiben dir nur ein paar Wege.

1. Das Gesetz, wie es besteht, knallhart durchsetzen, also alle Flüchtlinge abweisen und sie an die Staaten zurück schicken, aus denen sie kamen.
Ob das durchsetzbar wäre, selbst wenn man das nun so wolle, bezweifel ich stark. Ebenso den Unsinn mit der Obergrenze, die Seehofer ständig fordert.

2. Das Gesetz erst mal außer Kraft setzen, weil es eben für die Wirklichkeit nicht gemacht ist.
Passiert gerade.

3. Das Gesetz ändern, um es der Wirklichkeit anzupassen.
Wird vermutlich geschehen, aber nicht mehr in dieser Legislaturperiode. 

Kurz gesagt. Die Problematik, die aktuell besteht, kannst du nicht mehr ändern, du musst dich jetzt den Herausforderungen stellen.
Auch so eine Sache, die wieder verschleppt wird. Man verhandelt mit der Türkei, dass sie so viele Menschen wie möglich daran hindern, weiter zu reisen, als die Probleme anzugehen, wieso sie überhaupt reisen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tja, das Gesetz ist eben dafür gemacht, dass keine Flüchtlinge kommen.
> Jetzt ist es aber eben anders. Ergo bleiben dir nur ein paar Wege.



Es gibt genau einen Weg.



Threshold schrieb:


> 1. Das Gesetz, wie es besteht, knallhart durchsetzen, also alle Flüchtlinge abweisen und sie an die Staaten zurück schicken, aus denen sie kamen.



Der derzeit einzig richtige Weg. 

Wir haben ein Gesetz, es ist in Kraft, also setzen wir es durch. Wenn wir uns weiter einen Rechtsstaat nennen wollen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ob das durchsetzbar wäre, selbst wenn man das nun so wolle, bezweifel ich stark.



Wieso nicht? Die übrigen Länder Europas schaffen es doch auch. Und wenn nicht genug Mittel zur Verfügung stehen, es durchzusetzen, dann hat man diese Mittel bereitzustellen. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ebenso den Unsinn mit der Obergrenze, die Seehofer ständig fordert.



Also alle rein, oder was soll das heißen?



Threshold schrieb:


> 2. Das Gesetz erst mal außer Kraft setzen, weil es eben für die Wirklichkeit nicht gemacht ist. Passiert gerade.



Nein, das passiert ja eben nicht.

Hier ein guter Vergleich. Die Wehrpflicht ist in Deutschland Artikel 12a GG geregelt.

Dieser Artikel ist geltendes Recht. Er wurde jedoch durch ein vom Bundestag beschlossenes Gesetz (https://www.bundestag.de/dokumente/textarchiv/2011/33831649_kw12_de_wehrdienst/204958) ausgesetzt.

Also alles schön rechtsstaatlich. 

Das ist bei Artikel 16a GG *nicht* der Fall. Dieser Artikel wurde nicht durch ein vom Bundestag beschlossenes Gesetzt außer Kraft gesetzt.

Er wird gebrochen. Jeden Tag. Und darüber wird man sich ja wohl aufregen dürfen, oder nicht?



Threshold schrieb:


> 3. Das Gesetz ändern, um es der Wirklichkeit anzupassen.
> Wird vermutlich geschehen, aber nicht mehr in dieser Legislaturperiode.



Wird geschehen, aber Stand heute, ist es nicht so. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Kurz gesagt. Die Problematik, die aktuell besteht, kannst du nicht mehr ändern, du musst dich jetzt den Herausforderungen stellen.



Und dafür gibt es eine einfache Lösung. Nicht reinlassen, abschieben, Grenze dicht. Fertig.

Und den illegalen die hier sind, keinen einzigen Cent an Geld- und/oder Sachleistung geben. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Auch so eine Sache, die wieder verschleppt wird. Man verhandelt mit der Türkei, dass sie so viele Menschen wie möglich daran hindern, weiter zu reisen, als die Probleme anzugehen, wieso sie überhaupt reisen.



Warum sollte die Türkei daran auch ein Interesse zu haben, das Problem anzugehen, wenn sie selbst Teil des Problems sind?

Wer hat den jahrelang seine Grenze für IS Kämpfer offen gehalten? 
Wer hat denn ständig gegen Assad gehetzt?

Die einzigen die derzeit eine kurzfristige und vernünftige Lösung suchen, sind doch die Russen. Und mit denen wird ja nicht gesprochen.


----------



## Verminaard (10. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man verhandelt mit der Türkei, dass sie so viele Menschen wie möglich daran hindern, weiter zu reisen, als die Probleme anzugehen, wieso sie überhaupt reisen.



Die Probleme wieso die ganzen Menschen ihre Heimat verlassen und auf ein besseres Leben hoffen, wirst du genausowenig schnell loesen koennen.
Es hoert sich aber besser an. als zu sagen: alle Illegalen raus. 
Beides aktuell Utopien.

Was wuerde denn passieren wenn in Syrien ploetzlich kein Krieg mehr herrscht und auch die IS keine Gefahr fuer die Menschen dort mehr ist?
Wird ernsthaft daran geglaubt das dann die das ganze Fluechtlingsthema erledigt ist?
Natuerlich wird es die Menschen weiterhin dahinziehen wo es ein (vermeintlich?) besseres Leben jetzt schon gibt.

Gehen wir mal von dem Optimalfall aus und die "westliche" Welt wacht auf, sieht ein das sie global auf einem Zerstoerungskurs ist und aendert sich in kurzer Zeit drastisch.
Den Entwicklungslaendern wird wirklich geholfen, es wird fair gehandelt etc etc.
Leider wurde diese Rechnung nicht mit der Mentalitaet der Leute auf dem afrikanischen Kontinent gemacht.
Was passiert denn dort wenn irgendwer an die Macht kommt? Erstmal wird die eigene Sippe versorgt, egal wie es dem Land geht. Und seis nur ein Postengeschachere, egal ob jemand dafuer faehig ist oder nicht.
Es wird hier auch von der Ausbeutung durch die Kolonialmaechte geredet. Schaut mal genauer hin. Einigen Laendern ging es nach der "Befreiung" schlechter als vorher.
Kaaruzo mag etwas drastisch sein mit seinen Aussagen, aber die Hinweise auf China und Indien sind nicht von der Hand zu weisen.
btw, ich habe selten was von Uebergriffen und Straftaten durch asiatische Migranten/Fluechtlinge gelesen. 

Ich finds auch immer schoen wie hier auf die AfD rumgehackt wird, weil die ja nur Forderungen stellen ohne Loesungen zu haben.
Ich sehe allerdings absolut keine Loesungen oder wenigstens Loesungsansaetze seitens CDSUSPDFDPGRUENLINKE, null, nada.
Nur Sachen wie Obergrenze, Aufteilung in Europa, blablabla.
Das das Alles genauso sinnbefreiter Populismus und auch schon Wahlkampf ist, sollte jedem klar sein.
Aber hey , es kommt nicht von der Nazipartei, also ist das gut.


Ich bin der Meinung das es keine Loesung ohne drastische Mittel gibt. 
Ohne Loesung habe ich aber die Befuerchtung das Deutschland und evtl Europa wirklich in großer Gefahr ist, in einen Buergerkrieg zu schlittern.
Hab ich schon ca vor nem halben Jahr gesagt, wurde da als Nazi beschimpft....

Eventuell kann man den Drang der Fluechtlinge nach Deutschland zu gelangen mit Anreizstreichung entgegenwirken. Aussagen von Fluechtlingen selbst waren doch: in Deutschland ist die reelle Gefahr abgeschoben zu werden am geringsten und es gibt gute Unterstuetzung.
Dafuer muessten aber auch unpopulaere Maßnahmen getroffen werden.
Wird erstmal keiner machen, zumindest werden die Wahlen die in den kommenden Monaten und Jahren anstehen abgewartet.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also alle rein, oder was soll das heißen?



Es gibt keine Obergrenze. Es gibt keine Zahl, nach der Schluss ist.
Seehofer betreibt Populismus, mehr nicht, um eben die Leute, die normaler Weise CSU wählen und jetzt zur AfD tendieren, wieder zur CSU zu locken.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die einzigen die derzeit eine kurzfristige und vernünftige Lösung suchen, sind doch die Russen. Und mit denen wird ja nicht gesprochen.



Was macht Russland denn?
Ach ja, sie bomben die Bevölkerung mit weg. Also das, was Assad schon macht.
Das sorgt dafür, dass noch mehr Menschen fliehen werden.
Wo ist das also eine Lösung?



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich finds auch immer schoen wie hier auf die AfD rumgehackt wird, weil die ja nur Forderungen stellen ohne Loesungen zu haben.
> Ich sehe allerdings absolut keine Loesungen oder wenigstens Loesungsansaetze seitens CDSUSPDFDPGRUENLINKE, null, nada.



Das ist halt das Problem bei popuilistischen Parteien.
Die pochen immer auf was und labern viel, aber wenns man darum geht, tatsächlich konstruktiv zu sein, scheitern sie kläglich.

Das war in Hamburg bei der Schill Partei so.
Die haben auch schwer gelabert, aber als sie plötzlich in Regierungsverantwortung waren, kam nichts und daher sind sie auch wieder schnell verschwunden.

Oder guck dir die Piraten in Berlin an.
Hocken da im Parlament.
Machen die was? Nee. die Labern immer noch Unsinn und werden bei der nächsten Wahl wieder rausfliegen und dann sind sie vergessen.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Februar 2016)

> Wo ist das also eine Lösung?


Die Lösung ist, dass es bald vorbei ist.

Sie trauen sich also die Hände wirklich schmutzig zu machen.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Lösung ist, dass es bald vorbei ist.



Wenn alle Syrer aus dem Land geflohen sind, ist es vorbei?


----------



## JePe (10. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die einzigen die derzeit eine kurzfristige und vernünftige Lösung suchen, sind doch die Russen.



Schau Dir die Entwicklung der Asylantraege beim BAMF an und lies dann bei der russischen Systempresse (RTDeutsch, SPutnik & Co.) nach, wann Russland mit Bombardements begonnen hat. Ist schon ein bemerkenswerter Zufall, dass es zeitgleich einen signifikanten Sprung gegeben hat ...

Nach eigenen Worten und in bester Riefenstahl-Optik bebildert will Russland mit seinen Wunderwaffen © in den letzten Monate abertausende von IS-Stellungen ausgelöscht haben und sollen die Strassen in Syrien ja voll sein mit Putin zujubelnden "Befreiten". Wieso nur steht das in so auffallendem Widerspruch zu eben der Realitaet, die Du so bitterlich beklagst? Kann es sein, dass Russland in Syrien Europapolitik betreibt und den rechtspopulistischen Quaksalbern - die es bei Treffen hofiert und finanziell unterstuetzt - Munition in Form von Fluechtlingen liefert?

Nein, Nein. Das kann nicht sein. Denn Russland sucht ja nach einer kurzfristigen und vernuenftigen Loesung, so viel steht mal fest.


----------



## Verminaard (10. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist halt das Problem bei popuilistischen Parteien.
> Die pochen immer auf was und labern viel, aber wenns man darum geht, tatsächlich konstruktiv zu sein, scheitern sie kläglich.



Was genau machen die Altparteien bzw die Parteien mit Regierungsverantwortung aktuell?
Labern viel und nix passiert. Immer wieder Durchhalteparolen von Mutti?
Doch im Hintergrund passieren wahrscheinlich Sachen die keiner mitbekommen darf.

Erazehl mir mal den Unterschied aktuell die ganze Fluechtlingskriese betreffend was welche Partei macht ausser labern?
Und dann haett ich gern noch gewusst warum das gerade bei der AfD sooo schlimm ist und bei den Anderen wirds einfach hingenommen?
Btw genau die, die diese Situation ermoeglicht haben, uns die ganze Zeit bewusst angelogen haben und noch immer nicht faehig sind hier mal wenigstens mit der eigenen Bevoelkerung Klartext zu reden.
Ja genau, weil Teile der Antworten und Aussagen uns beunruhigen koennten.
Das ist doch alles Verarsche mit Ansage. Und genuegend verblendete Leute spielen dieses Spiel mit.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn alle Syrer aus dem Land geflohen sind, ist es vorbei?


Wir haben praktisch die Wahl zwischen Assad und Islamisten, wer es dir zum Teufel nochmal lieber?


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir haben praktisch die Wahl zwischen Assad und Islamisten, wer es dir zum Teufel nochmal lieber?



Ein Asslamist? 
_
(Schuldigung der musste jetzt sein...)_


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Was genau machen die Altparteien bzw die Parteien mit Regierungsverantwortung aktuell?



Aussitzen.
Das kann Merkel am Besten, das hat sie von Kohl gelernt, denn der hat ja nichts anderes gemacht.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Labern viel und nix passiert. Immer wieder Durchhalteparolen von Mutti?
> Doch im Hintergrund passieren wahrscheinlich Sachen die keiner mitbekommen darf.



Merkel labert doch keine Durchhalteparolen.
Die Labert Unsinn. Das macht sie seit sie damals unter Kohl Umweltministerin wurde.
Und der dicke Siggi schwimmt mit. Was anderes kann die SDP auch nicht mehr, seit Schröder sie zerlegt hat.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Erazehl mir mal den Unterschied aktuell die ganze Fluechtlingskriese betreffend was welche Partei macht ausser labern?



Hab ich schon erwähnt.
die CSU Labert den gleichen Populismus wie die AfD, denn denen geht die Muffe sausen, weil die AfD natürlich im Revier der konservativen CSU wütet.

Von den Grünen kam seit der Einführung des Dosenpdfands nichts mehr. Und das war schon schlimm.
Die SDP -- na ja, Siggi und Steinschläger eben. Was erwartest du da?



Verminaard schrieb:


> Und dann haett ich gern noch gewusst warum das gerade bei der AfD sooo schlimm ist und bei den Anderen wirds einfach hingenommen?



Weil die AfD Sachen sagt, die man nur im Keller vorm Spiegel sagt und nicht in der Öffentlichkeit.
Natürlich macht die AfD das, damit sie eben die Leute erreicht, die das im Keller vorm Spiegel sagen.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Btw genau die, die diese Situation ermoeglicht haben, uns die ganze Zeit bewusst angelogen haben und noch immer nicht faehig sind hier mal wenigstens mit der eigenen Bevoelkerung Klartext zu reden.



Seit wann erzählt dir deine Regierung die Wahrheit?
Die haben ja auch noch so unschuldig geguckt, als klar war, dass der BND die NSA unterstützt.

Deine Politiker sind nur alle 4 Jahre für 4 Wochen an dir interessiert, danach kümmern sie sich wieder um die Großkonzerne.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir haben praktisch die Wahl zwischen Assad und Islamisten, wer es dir zum Teufel nochmal lieber?



Eine Regierung, die die Syrer akzeptieren, damit sie wieder in ihr Land zurück kehren?


----------



## Sparanus (10. Februar 2016)

> Eine Regierung, die die Syrer akzeptieren, damit sie wieder in ihr Land zurück kehren?


Die Mehrheit will den Minderheiten an den Kragen.
Wird ja toll enden bei eine demokratischen Wahl.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2016)

Du wirst das bekommen, was du heute im Irak hast.
Oder was du in Ägypten hast oder Libyen. 
Das ist eben das Problem, wenn Clans regieren und entscheiden und sie nicht für ein Land stehen, ein Land, das sie so auch nie wollten, sondern es ihnen aufgezwungen wurde.
Genauso wie halt in Afrika.
Wer hat Schuld? Die Europäer.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit will den Minderheiten an den Kragen.
> Wird ja toll enden bei eine demokratischen Wahl.



Vermutlich nicht anders als im Irak wo die shiitische Mehrheit ja auch Jahrzehnte lang von der sunnitischen Minderheit unterdrückt wurde.
Nachdem Saddam dann weg war haben die Shiitien denn Spieß einfach umgedreht und in die andere Richtung diskriminiert und unterdrückt, sowie von der Regierung ausgeschlossen.

Eine Verständigung / Aussöhnung fand da zwischen beiden Glaubensgruppen nicht statt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du wirst das bekommen, was du heute im Irak hast.
> Oder was du in Ägypten hast oder Libyen.
> Das ist eben das Problem, wenn Clans regieren und entscheiden und sie  nicht für ein Land stehen, ein Land, das sie so auch nie wollten,  sondern es ihnen aufgezwungen wurde.
> Genauso wie halt in Afrika.
> ...



An der Ausgangslage ja, aber die Länder hätten sich schon lange mal an einen Tisch setzen können und die Grenzen neu regeln können, will aber auch keiner.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Februar 2016)

Ich kann mich erinnern, dass die Araber damals frei von den Osmanen sein wollten.



> Eine Verständigung fand da zwischen beiden Glaubensgruppen nicht statt.


Wenn sie sich nicht einigen können sollen sie sich halt so lange abschlachten bis sie es einsehen.
Katholiken und Protestanten haben es in JAhrzehnten geschafft keine Kriege mehr gegeneinander zu führen und in wenigen
Jahrhunderten eine völlig Problemlose Ökumene.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich kann mich erinnern, dass die Araber damals frei von den Osmanen sein wollten.
> 
> 
> Wenn sie sich nicht einigen können sollen sie sich halt so lange abschlachten bis sie es einsehen.
> ...



Nachdem sie sich über tausend Jahre lang gegenseitig immer wieder die Köpfe in teils Jahrzehnte langen Kriegen eingeschlagen haben.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> An der Ausgangslage ja, aber die Länder hätten sich schon lange mal an einen Tisch setzen können und die Grenzen neu regeln können, will aber auch keiner.



Das würde ja bedeuten, dass man dem anderen was gönnen muss.
Das geht ja gar nicht. 

Ich z.B. hätte nichts dagegen, dass die Franzosen das Saarland wieder kriegen.
Und die Russen können den Osten auch wieder haben. Exklaven kennen sie ja durch Königsberg, heute Kaliningrad.  
Vielleicht dauert es ja auch nicht lange, und die AfD Wähler fragen die Russen, ob sie sie befreien können. 

Ich hätte dafür gerne ein Eiland irgendwo in der Süd Karibik. 



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wenn sie sich nicht einigen können sollen sie sich halt so lange abschlachten bis sie es einsehen.
> Katholiken und Protestanten haben es in JAhrzehnten geschafft keine Kriege mehr gegeneinander zu führen und in wenigen
> Jahrhunderten eine völlig Problemlose Ökumene.



In Belgien streiten sich die beiden Volksgruppen auch schon seit Jahrzehnten und ein Ende ist nicht in Sicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das würde ja bedeuten, dass man dem anderen was gönnen muss.
> Das geht ja gar nicht.



Ja, das würde es bedeuten, das gleiche Problem wie hier. Alle Vorteile mitnehmen, aber niemanden was gönnen wollen.^^



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich z.B. hätte nichts dagegen, dass die Franzosen das Saarland wieder kriegen.
> Und die Russen können den Osten auch wieder haben. Exklaven kennen sie ja durch Königsberg, heute Kaliningrad.
> Vielleicht dauert es ja auch nicht lange, und die AfD Wähler fragen die Russen, ob sie sie befreien können.



Mich wundert sowieso wie sich die Ansicht vieler Westdeutscher in den letzten Jahrzehnten verändert hat. Nach dem zweiten Weltkriegwar man froh vom Amerikaner befreit worden zu sein und hat die Russen immer als barbarische Monster betitelt, heute könnte man meinen der Amerikaner wäre der Barbar und Russland die befreienden Amerikaner. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hätte dafür gerne ein Eiland irgendwo in der Süd Karibik.



Bist du dir da sicher?
Bei der anhaltenden Klimaerwärmung und dem ansteigen der Meeresspiegel könntest nicht lange Freude an deinem Eiland haben. 
Ich persöhnlich würde ja daher ehr etwas mit ein wenig Höhenlage bevorzugen, vorzugsweise auch möglichst mit wenig Tropenlage, vieleicht ein Stück Irland, da könnte es künftig recht angnehmes Wetter geben.


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Bist du dir da sicher?
> Bei der anhaltenden Klimaerwärmung und dem ansteigen der Meeresspiegel könntest nicht lange Freude an deinem Eiland haben.
> Ich persöhnlich würde ja daher ehr etwas mit ein wenig Höhenlage bevorzugen, vorzugsweise auch möglichst mit wenig Tropenlage, vieleicht ein Stück Irland, da könnte es künftig recht angnehmes Wetter geben.



Noch ja.
Allerdings würde ich mir nie was im Mittelmeer kaufen.
Jeder weiß doch, dass das Mittelmeer bald weg ist. 
Afrika kommt auch so näher an Europa heran, bald brauchen die Afrikaner keine Boote mehr, dann können sie einfach herüber laufen.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Februar 2016)

> Nachdem sie sich über tausend Jahre lang gegenseitig immer wieder die Köpfe in teils Jahrzehnte langen Kriegen eingeschlagen haben.


Kannst du mir erklären wie das mit über 1000 Jahren gehen soll bei den Protestanten und Katholiken?


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Obergrenze. Es gibt keine Zahl, nach der Schluss ist.
> Seehofer betreibt Populismus, mehr nicht, um eben die Leute, die normaler Weise CSU wählen und jetzt zur AfD tendieren, wieder zur CSU zu locken.



Nach der Genfer Flüchtlingskonvention gibt es die nicht, nein.  Aber wie ich schon mehrmals schrieb, ist die auch nicht auf diesen enormen Flüchtlingsandrang ausgelegt. Das Dublin-Abkommen ist es ebenfalls nicht, das allerdings wurde außer Kraft gesetzt. Genau das gleiche kann und darf man auch mit der Genfer Flüchtlingskonvention machen. Warum nicht? Ist die Genfer Flüchlingskonvention sakrosankt und das Dublin-Abkommen ist es nicht? Wer bestimmt das? Mutti?


----------



## Threshold (10. Februar 2016)

Das Gesetz bestimmt das. Im deutschen Asylrecht gibt es keine Obergrenze.
Diese ist auch nicht in einer Zahl zu fassen.


----------



## der-sack88 (10. Februar 2016)

Natürlich gibt es keine Obergrenzen, Obergrenzen sind ja auch absurd. Die Gründe zum Flüchten lösen sich ja nicht in Lust auf, nur weil man x Flüchtlinge aufgenommen hat.
Die Regelungen zum Thema Flüchtlinge wurden damals ja unter dem Eindruck des Zweiten Weltkriegs und des Holocaust geschaffen. Stell ich mir lustig vor, wenn die Alliierten bei bestehenden Regelungen gesagt hätten: "Ja, tut uns Leid. Wir haben 500.000 Juden aufgenommen, deren Rest, alle politisch Verfolgten, Behinderte usw. könnt ihr jetzt gerne vergasen."
Gut, damals wurde tatsächlich so gehandelt. Trotzdem...

Wo und warum sollte man hier Grenzen ziehen? Ist es schlimmer, als Jude von den Nazis, als Syrer vom IS, als Kambodschianer von den Roten Khmer oder als X von Y getötet zu werden? Ist es denn gerechtfertigt, Menschen verhungern zu lassen, nur weil man keine Lust hat, vom Kuchen was abzugeben?
Jetzt mal ganz unabhängig von der aktuellen "Flut" sind Obergrenzen das Blödsinnigste, was man in so einem Fall entscheiden kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Kannst du mir erklären wie das mit über 1000 Jahren gehen soll bei den Protestanten und Katholiken?



Du vergisst die christlich orthodoxe Kirche.
Die ist bereits wesentlich älter als die evangelische Kirche, genau wie die Spannungen zwischen Orthodoxie und Katholizismus.
Entsprechend kann man bei den Zwistichkeiten, Kriegen und Konflikten also auch schon auf 1000 Jahre und mehr kommen.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Februar 2016)

> Die ist bereits wesentlich älter als die evangelische Kirche, genau wie die Spannungen zwischen Orthodoxie und Katholizismus.


Ok hilf mir jetzt mal wirklich auf die Sprünge, mir fällt kein großer Krieg gegeneinander ein.
Missgunst ja klar, aber große Kriege wüsste ich jetzt wirklich nicht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Februar 2016)

> Das Asylrecht für politisch Verfolgte ist in Deutschland ein im Grundgesetz verankertes Grundrecht.
> 
> In einem weitergehenden Sinne* wird unter dem Asylrecht auch die Anerkennung als Flüchtling nach der Genfer Flüchtlingskonvention* und die Feststellung von zielstaatsbezogenen Abschiebungsverboten für subsidiär Schutzberechtigte *verstanden*, die im Regelfall ebenfalls im Asylverfahren und ohne besonderen weiteren Antrag vom Bundesamt für Migration und Flüchtlinge  mitgeprüft wird. Die Erfolgsquoten der gestellten Asylanträge in  Hinblick auf diese Schutzformen unterliegen größeren Schwankungen.
> 
> *Das* zunächst schrankenlos gewährte *Asylrecht wurde 1993 und 2015 in wesentlichen Punkten überarbeitet und eingeschränkt*.



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Asylrecht_(Deutschland)

Ihr seht also, es wurde bereits in wesentlichen Punkten überarbeitet und eingeschränkt. Es ist also nicht "heilig". Genausowenig wie das Dublin-Abkommen. Wenn man die einen gesetzlichen Regelungen außer Kraft setzt und die anderen für unverletzlich erklärt, dann ist das pure Willkür. 

Absurd sind Obergrenzen gewiß nicht - allein schon, weil es ein Ende der Aufnahmekapazität gibt. Absurd ist es, das zu leugnen. Absurd ist es auch, die einen Gesetze hoch zu halten und als unverletzlich und unveränderlich auszugeben (Genfer Flüchtlingskonvention), während man andere gesetzliche Regelungen bricht (Dublin-Abkommen).


----------



## der-sack88 (10. Februar 2016)

Ein Ende der Aufnahmekapazität ist aber verdammt weit weg. Aktuell darüber zu diskutieren halte ich für falsch, wenn man ohne größere Probleme noch weit mehr aufnehmen könnte. Gut, die Nazis, die jetzt schon Probleme bereiten dürften dann noch gefährlicher werden. Aber als Flüchtling würde ich Nazibrandstifter und -terroristen dem IS vorziehen. Ansonsten? Wirtschaftlich können wir locker mehr verkraften, ohne größere Einschnitte. Zumindest muss man zu diesem Schluss kommen, wenn man so einen Blödsinn wie die Bankenrettungen sieht.

Es gibt eben nicht "den" Flüchtling, weshalb ich Obergrenzen einfach für falsch halte. Viel zu unflexibel. Es gibt Leute, die vor dem IS fliehen. Oder vor Hunger. Oder vor Steuern.


----------



## Sparanus (10. Februar 2016)

Sag das mal unserem Stadtrat...


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. Februar 2016)

Das Ende der Aufnahmekapazität ist Definitionssache. Meiner Meinung nach ist das Ende schon seit mehreren Monaten erreicht. 

Ich quote mich mal selbst:



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Merkel sagt: "Wir  schaffen das!" In Wirklichkeit muss es  aber heißen: "Wir schaffen das  nicht!" Nicht nur das Lageso ist mit der Situation überfordert, sondern   auch die Bundespolizei, deren Mitarbeiter seit Monaten 12 Stunden  Schichten schieben, Helfer in maßlos überbelegten Unterkünften und nicht  zuletzt auch die Flüchtlinge selber, die in jenen Unterkünften unter  unzumutbaren Bedingungen ausharren müssen. Und über das Thema  Integration braucht man gar nicht erst zu reden, solange Merkels  Flüchtlingspolitik des permanenten Ausnahmezustands beibehalten wird. Wo  soll das alles hinführen und wem ist damit geholfen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt keine Obergrenze. Es gibt keine Zahl, nach der Schluss ist.



Also doch alle aufnehmen?



Threshold schrieb:


> Was macht Russland denn?
> Ach ja, sie bomben die Bevölkerung mit weg. Also das, was Assad schon macht.
> Das sorgt dafür, dass noch mehr Menschen fliehen werden.
> Wo ist das also eine Lösung?



Wenn das Land wieder unter Assads Führung ist, kann ja wieder normal regiert werden, es wäre wieder stabil. Dann könnte man ja alle Syrer wieder zurückschicken.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist halt das Problem bei popuilistischen Parteien.
> Die pochen immer auf was und labern viel, aber wenns man darum geht, tatsächlich konstruktiv zu sein, scheitern sie kläglich.
> 
> Das war in Hamburg bei der Schill Partei so.
> ...



Und was war in den Anfangstagen der Grünen oder der Linken? Ja genau Populismus. Und trotzdem gibt es die immer noch.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn alle Syrer aus dem Land geflohen sind, ist es vorbei?



Wie bereits gesagt, die kann man ja nach dem Sieg Assads alle wieder zurückschicken.




JePe schrieb:


> Schau Dir die Entwicklung der Asylantraege beim BAMF an und lies dann bei der russischen Systempresse (RTDeutsch, SPutnik & Co.) nach, wann Russland mit Bombardements begonnen hat. Ist schon ein bemerkenswerter Zufall, dass es zeitgleich einen signifikanten Sprung gegeben hat ...
> 
> Nach eigenen Worten und in bester Riefenstahl-Optik bebildert will Russland mit seinen Wunderwaffen © in den letzten Monate abertausende von IS-Stellungen ausgelöscht haben und sollen die Strassen in Syrien ja voll sein mit Putin zujubelnden "Befreiten". Wieso nur steht das in so auffallendem Widerspruch zu eben der Realitaet, die Du so bitterlich beklagst? Kann es sein, dass Russland in Syrien Europapolitik betreibt und den rechtspopulistischen Quaksalbern - die es bei Treffen hofiert und finanziell unterstuetzt - Munition in Form von Fluechtlingen liefert?
> 
> Nein, Nein. Das kann nicht sein. Denn Russland sucht ja nach einer kurzfristigen und vernuenftigen Loesung, so viel steht mal fest.



Stimmt, stattdessen lieber weitere 5 Jahre Bürgerkrieg mit noch mehr Toten.

Russland hat diese Krieg nicht Angefangen. Aber sie tun etwas um ihn zu beenden und wieder stabile Verhältnisse in Syrien herzustellen.

Ist das so schlimm? Hättest du lieber einen weiteren failed state, wie Libyen oder Irak? 

Ist das wirklich besser? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Eine Regierung, die die Syrer akzeptieren, damit sie wieder in ihr Land zurück kehren?



Haha und wo soll die herkommen? Denkst du ernsthaft, wenn Assad weg ist, dass da unten demokratische Strukturen entstehen werden?

Es wird mit Syrien das gleiche passieren, wie mit Libyen und dem Irak. Willst du das? Ein weiteres Land im Chaos und in der Hand von islamischen Terroristen?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nachdem sie sich über tausend Jahre lang gegenseitig immer wieder die Köpfe in teils Jahrzehnte langen Kriegen eingeschlagen haben.



Ja aber heute nicht mehr. Der große Unterschied zum Islam.




Threshold schrieb:


> Das Gesetz bestimmt das. Im deutschen Asylrecht gibt es keine Obergrenze.
> Diese ist auch nicht in einer Zahl zu fassen.



Also doch alle. 10,20 vielleicht 50 Mio. alles kein Problem, oder wie?



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Natürlich gibt es keine Obergrenzen, Obergrenzen sind ja auch absurd. Die Gründe zum Flüchten lösen sich ja nicht in Lust auf, nur weil man x Flüchtlinge aufgenommen hat.



Richtig, die Gründe lösen sich nicht auf. Aber diese Gründe haben wir nicht zu verantworten. 

Das ist ein selbstgemachtes Problem der Syrer. Dann sollen sie es bitte auch selber lösen, vor Ort.

Und nicht alle feige weglaufen. 




der-sack88 schrieb:


> Die Regelungen zum Thema Flüchtlinge wurden damals ja unter dem Eindruck des Zweiten Weltkriegs und des Holocaust geschaffen. Stell ich mir lustig vor, wenn die Alliierten bei bestehenden Regelungen gesagt hätten: "Ja, tut uns Leid. Wir haben 500.000 Juden aufgenommen, deren Rest, alle politisch Verfolgten, Behinderte usw. könnt ihr jetzt gerne vergasen."
> Gut, damals wurde tatsächlich so gehandelt. Trotzdem...



Ach der syrische Staat hat ein dem Holocaust vergleichbares Vernichtungsprogramm gestartet?

Ist irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wo und warum sollte man hier Grenzen ziehen? Ist es schlimmer, als Jude von den Nazis, als Syrer vom IS, als Kambodschianer von den Roten Khmer oder als X von Y getötet zu werden?



Da gibt es definitiv Unterschiede. 

Die Nationalsozialisten wollten alle Jude, überall auf der Welt ermorden. Sie haben es systematisch und industriell durchgeführt.

Das ist ja wohl kaum mit der IS oder der Roten Khmer zu vergleichen. Ich empfinde das als grobe Verharmlosung des Holocausts.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ein Ende der Aufnahmekapazität ist aber verdammt weit weg.



Für dich. Andere haben das schon vor Monaten anders gesehen. Und die Stimmung kippt ja überall, im Volk und in Europa.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Aktuell darüber zu diskutieren halte ich für falsch, wenn man ohne größere Probleme noch weit mehr aufnehmen könnte.



Es sind illegale. Ob wir sie aufnehmen *könnten* ist irrelevant. 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Gut, die Nazis, die jetzt schon Probleme bereiten dürften dann noch gefährlicher werden.



Und immer schön die Gefahr der allgewärtigen Nazis nicht vergessen. Wird das auf Dauer nicht langweilig, Gefahren herbei zuschreiben wo keine sind?



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wirtschaftlich können wir locker mehr verkraften, ohne größere Einschnitte. Zumindest muss man zu diesem Schluss kommen, wenn man so einen Blödsinn wie die Bankenrettungen sieht.



Wirtschaftlich könnten wir uns auch einen bemannten Marsflug leisten. Aber haben wir davon einen Nutzen?


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ok hilf mir jetzt mal wirklich auf die Sprünge, mir fällt kein großer Krieg gegeneinander ein.
> Missgunst ja klar, aber große Kriege wüsste ich jetzt wirklich nicht.



Eroberung und Vernichtung des *christlich arianischen* Vandalenreichs durch das *christlich trinitäre* Ostrom 534?
Vernichtung des* römisch-christlichen* Ostgotenreichs durch das *byzantinisch christliche* Ostrom 552?
Eroberung *orthodox* byzantinischer Städte in Italien durch die *katholischen* Normanen, sowie Plünderung meherer griechischer Städte über mehrere Jahrzehnte im 11 Jahrhundert?
Die Plünderung des *orthodoxen* Konstantinopel durch *katholische* Kreuzfahrer 1204?

Nur um mal 4 bekanntere Eckdaten zu nennen.


----------



## der-sack88 (10. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig, die Gründe lösen sich nicht auf. Aber diese Gründe haben wir nicht zu verantworten.
> 
> Das ist ein selbstgemachtes Problem der Syrer. Dann sollen sie es bitte auch selber lösen, vor Ort.
> 
> Und nicht alle feige weglaufen.




Es geht aber bei Asyl nicht darum, wer die Gründe zu verantworten hat. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass wir nicht ganz unschuldig sind, sei es an den syrischen Flüchtlingen (Waffen) oder an den afrikanischen (Vernichtung der Landwirtschaft vor Ort).
Und stimmt, die Syrer sollen gefälligst alle an die Waffen! Alte Säcke, Frauen, Kinder, Säuglinge, alle an die Waffen, anstatt wegzulaufen!





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach der syrische Staat hat ein dem Holocaust vergleichbares Vernichtungsprogramm gestartet?
> 
> Ist irgendwie an mir vorbeigegangen.




Nein, hat er nicht. Wenn du meine Beiträge gelesen hättest wüsstest du auch, dass ich meine Thesen explizit damit untermauere, dass es für jede Gruppe andere Gründe gibt, zu flüchten.
Wenn du allerdings Asyl nur in mit dem Holocaust vergleichbaren Fällen für angemessen hältst und "kleinerer" Genozid nicht ausreicht, brauchen wir darüber gar nicht mehr zu diskutieren.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da gibt es definitiv Unterschiede.
> 
> Die Nationalsozialisten wollten alle Jude, überall auf der Welt ermorden. Sie haben es systematisch und industriell durchgeführt.
> 
> Das ist ja wohl kaum mit der IS oder der Roten Khmer zu vergleichen. Ich empfinde das als grobe Verharmlosung des Holocausts.




Natürlich gibt es die. Hab ich doch selbst geschrieben, siehe oben.
Hier den einen Völkermord als besser als einen anderen hinzustellen finde ich auch nicht so geil. Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich "trägt Brille" oder "hat mal in einer Stadt gewohnt" als Rechtfertigung für Genozid noch mal um einiges heftiger finde, als "andere Religion". Aber gut, kann man sicher drüber streiten.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Für dich. Andere haben das schon vor Monaten anders gesehen. Und die Stimmung kippt ja überall, im Volk und in Europa.




Es geht aber nicht darum, was ein paar Hanseln für eine Stimmung haben. Wenn Stimmung den Schießbefehl an Grenzen für einfaches überschreiten derselben rechtfertigt, leg ich das nächste mal meinen Nachbar um, wenn er in der Mittagspause seinen Rasen mäht. Da kippt meine Stimmung nämlich auch ganz bedrohlich!
Und war der Holocaust dann auch nicht so schlimm, weil die allgemeine Stimmung den Juden gegenüber ja durchaus negativ war?

Im Ernst, bei dem, was die EU wirtschaftlich verkraftet darf die Stimmung keine Rolle spiele.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es sind illegale. Ob wir sie aufnehmen *könnten* ist irrelevant.




Inwiefern illegal? Jeder darf einen Antrag auf Asyl stellen. Wird er bewilligt darf er bleiben, wenn nicht eben nicht. Ich versteh immer noch nicht ganz, wo ein Antrag illegal sein soll. Der Rechtsstaat ist aber auch ein ziemliches Ärgernis.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und immer schön die Gefahr der allgewärtigen Nazis nicht vergessen. Wird das auf Dauer nicht langweilig, Gefahren herbei zuschreiben wo keine sind?




Von allgegenwärtig war keine Rede. Die Zahl der gewaltbereiten Nazis ist zwar bei weitem zu groß, jeder einzelne ist schließlich zu viel. Relativ gesehen waren es in Deutschland aber schon mal mehr. 
Bei fast 800 Anschlägen von Nazis in einem Jahr würde ich aber behaupten, dass durchaus eine gewisse Gefahr von ihnen ausgeht. Die RAF wurde damals ja auch nicht als kleine, ungefährliche Spaßtruppe behandelt.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wirtschaftlich könnten wir uns auch einen bemannten Marsflug leisten. Aber haben wir davon einen Nutzen?




Ganz anderes Thema. Da müsste man abwägen, ob und in welcher Situation Menschen für eine Mission besser geeignet wären als Maschinen und ob sich der finanzielle Aufwand am Ende lohnt. Nutzen hat man von Grundlagenforschung in jedem Fall. Vielleicht würden wir ohne noch in Höhlen wohnen und Kühe an die Wand malen. Was natürlich sowohl für die Erde als auch für unser zwischenmenschliches Zusammenleben eine sehr verlockende Vorstellung wäre.
Die Frage stellt sich aber gar nicht, weil gleich mehrere Staaten der Meinung sind, es sich leisten zu können und darin einen Nutzen sehen, sonst würde man ja nicht für die nahe Zukunft Marsflüge planen.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. Februar 2016)

Naja, wenn man diesen Beitrag hier ließt kann man nur zu dem Schluss kommen das Merkel es bald geschaft hat:

Die Balkanroute kÃ¶nnte fÃ¼r FlÃ¼chtlinge bald dicht sein



> Beobachter in Athen gehen davon aus, dass die Regierungen einiger  EU-Staaten auf einen deutlichen Rückgang der Flüchtlingszahlen hoffen,  wenn die Balkanroute durch mehrere Zäune versperrt ist und sich die Lage  unter den Migranten herumspricht.



Und wieder mal ohne das sie einen Finger wirklich hätte krum machne müssen, einfach ausgsessen bis die anderen ihr die "Drecksentscheidungen" mal wieder abgenommen haben.
Merkel ist einfach nur schrecklich...


----------



## Aegon (10. Februar 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ein Ende der Aufnahmekapazität ist aber verdammt weit weg. Aktuell darüber zu diskutieren halte ich für falsch, wenn man ohne größere Probleme noch weit mehr aufnehmen könnte.
> Ansonsten? Wirtschaftlich können wir locker mehr verkraften, ohne größere Einschnitte.


Da du ja selber vom "wir" sprichst: Wie viele hast du denn schon selber bei dir zuhause aufgenommen, verpflegt und erfolgreich integriert? Bei Privatpersonen würde es ja am wenigsten kosten, meinst du das mit "wirtschaftlich verkraftbar"?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. Februar 2016)

Ich dachte Linke denken zuerst an Menschen und dann erst Geld...
Wirtschaftlich vielleicht, aber sozial ist die Belastungsgrenze mehr als erreicht.


----------



## der-sack88 (10. Februar 2016)

Aegon schrieb:


> Da du ja selber vom "wir" sprichst: Wie viele hast du denn schon selber bei dir zuhause aufgenommen, verpflegt und erfolgreich integriert? Bei Privatpersonen würde es ja am wenigsten kosten, meinst du das mit "wirtschaftlich verkraftbar"?




Bei mir zu Hause hätten die noch kaum genug Platz, um auf dem Boden zu schlafen.
Ansonsten hatte ich die Tage was von 50 Milliarden gelesen. Selbst wenn sich die Zahl verdoppelt, sind das gegenüber dem, was in den letzten Jahren für vergleichsweise Irrelevantes wie Banken oder Schwanzverlängerungen für Großstadtbürgermeister rausgeworfen wurde Peanuts.




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich dachte Linke denken zuerst an Menschen und dann erst Geld...
> Wirtschaftlich vielleicht, aber sozial ist die Belastungsgrenze mehr als erreicht.




Ja, passt doch. Geld ist "uns" so egal, dass "wir" davon Unmengen blechen würden, um Menschenleben zu retten.
Und nur weil sich einige einreden, dass die soziale Belastungsgrenze mehr als erreicht ist, muss das nicht so sein.


----------



## Verminaard (10. Februar 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Bei mir zu Hause hätten die noch kaum genug Platz, um auf dem Boden zu schlafen.
> Ansonsten hatte ich die Tage was von 50 Milliarden gelesen. Selbst wenn sich die Zahl verdoppelt, sind das gegenüber dem, was in den letzten Jahren für vergleichsweise Irrelevantes wie Banken oder Schwanzverlängerungen für Großstadtbürgermeister rausgeworfen wurde Peanuts.



Egal was fuer eine Ausrede, es gibt sie immer. "Es muss geholfen werden, aber ich persoenlich kann nicht weil blablabla"
Was war der Entlarvungssatz fuer Nazis? "Ich habe nichts gegen Auslaender, aber....." 
Ich sehe hier eine schoene Analogie: "Ich wuerde ja persoenlich helfen, aber...." 
Und zeitgleich die Moralkeule schwingen.

Weist du eigentlich was passiert waere, haette man die Banken nicht gestuetzt? Systemrelevanz usw ist dir schon ein Begriff?
Klar weis der kleine Michel nicht ob das nur ein Vorwand war, oder ob wirklich notwendig. Ich doch genausowenig, bin ja nicht mehr als so ein kleiner Michel.
Und ja, ich kenn genug Leute die sich ueber die Bankenrettung genauso wie ich selbst aufgeregt haben. Nur stell dir jetzt ein Szenario vor wo das nicht passiert waere und wo eventuell vielleicht doch das System kollabiert waere.
Haetten wir jetzt die Moeglichkeiten in dem Maß zu helfen wie es aktuell passiert oder waere es nicht eher so, das Deutschland vielleicht gar kein Zielland Nr.1 fuer Fluechtlinge waere, weil dort sowieso keine Zukunftsperspektive

Weil wir eh schon hunderte Milliarden fuer Banken ausgegeben haben und Milliarden fuer andere Banken, sorry Griechenland, dann koennen wir ja leichtfertig nochmal 100(erte) Milliarden fuer Fluechtlinge ausgeben.
Privatpersonen die so ein Verhalten aufzeigen, schlittern unweigerlich in eine totale Zahlungsunfaehigkeit und unumkehrbare Ueberschuldung.




der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ja, passt doch. Geld ist "uns" so egal, dass "wir" davon Unmengen blechen würden, um Menschenleben zu retten.
> Und nur weil sich einige einreden, dass die soziale Belastungsgrenze mehr als erreicht ist, muss das nicht so sein.



Auch das unmittelbar Eigene bis zum letzten Cent, oder dann doch lieber das der Allgemeinheit?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. Februar 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ja, passt doch. Geld ist "uns" so egal, dass "wir" davon Unmengen blechen würden, um Menschenleben zu retten.
> Und nur weil sich einige einreden, dass die soziale Belastungsgrenze mehr als erreicht ist, muss das nicht so sein.


Dann sollen diese Leute auch den Kopf bei sexuellen Belästigungen und sowas hin halten. Und sie sollten auch mit ihrem Privatvermögen und Eigentum dafür haftbar gemacht werden, wenn schon linksgrüne Bürgermeister von Enteignungen sprechen. 

Es wird endlich Zeit, dass die Linken selber handeln und es nicht mehr von der Allgemeinheit verlangen die sie sonst immer als Nazis beschimpfen.


----------



## Aegon (10. Februar 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Bei mir zu Hause hätten die noch kaum genug Platz, um auf dem Boden zu schlafen.


Aha, also doch nicht. Das wundert mich jetzt aber 


der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ansonsten hatte ich die Tage was von 50 Milliarden gelesen. Selbst wenn  sich die Zahl verdoppelt, sind das gegenüber dem, was in den letzten  Jahren für vergleichsweise Irrelevantes wie Banken oder  Schwanzverlängerungen für Großstadtbürgermeister rausgeworfen wurde  Peanuts.


Hast Recht, sowas wie Banken braucht eh keiner, leben wir doch lieber gleich in einem System komplett ohne Geld, wo jeder gleich ist und alles rein aus Nächstenliebe geschieht 
Und nur, weil es auch andere Ausgaben gibt, ist diese eine plötzlich geringer?


----------



## Amon (10. Februar 2016)

Immer das gleiche. Kaum sagt man den Gutmenschen "Nimm welche bei dir zu Hause auf" ist die Wohnung zu klein oder der Hund hat Schnupfen und was weiss ich noch.


----------



## der-sack88 (10. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Egal was fuer eine Ausrede, es gibt sie immer. "Es muss geholfen werden, aber ich persoenlich kann nicht weil blablabla"
> Was war der Entlarvungssatz fuer Nazis? "Ich habe nichts gegen Auslaender, aber....."
> Ich sehe hier eine schoene Analogie: "Ich wuerde ja persoenlich helfen, aber...."
> Und zeitgleich die Moralkeule schwingen.




Ich könnte die natürlich hochkant lagern.
Aber es ist ja auch nicht so, als ob man nur helfen kann, in dem gleich jemand bei sich aufnimmt.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Weist du eigentlich was passiert waere, haette man die Banken nicht gestuetzt? Systemrelevanz usw ist dir schon ein Begriff?
> Klar weis der kleine Michel nicht ob das nur ein Vorwand war, oder ob wirklich notwendig. Ich doch genausowenig, bin ja nicht mehr als so ein kleiner Michel.
> Und ja, ich kenn genug Leute die sich ueber die Bankenrettung genauso wie ich selbst aufgeregt haben. Nur stell dir jetzt ein Szenario vor wo das nicht passiert waere und wo eventuell vielleicht doch das System kollabiert waere.
> Haetten wir jetzt die Moeglichkeiten in dem Maß zu helfen wie es aktuell passiert oder waere es nicht eher so, das Deutschland vielleicht gar kein Zielland Nr.1 fuer Fluechtlinge waere, weil dort sowieso keine Zukunftsperspektive
> ...



Was passiert wäre weiß ich natürlich nicht. Das weiß auch niemand sonst.
Wenn Banken, die offensichtlich keine Ahnung haben, was sie so tun, systemrelevant sein sollen, sieht man doch wie krank das System ist und das es Reformen benötigt.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Auch das unmittelbar Eigene bis zum letzten Cent, oder dann doch lieber das der Allgemeinheit?




Das der Allgemeinheit dürfte für einiges reichen, ich habe für mich die goldene Mitte zwischen gar nichts und dem letzten Cent gefunden.






Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Dann sollen diese Leute auch den Kopf bei sexuellen Belästigungen und sowas hin halten. Und sie sollten auch mit ihrem Privatvermögen und Eigentum dafür haftbar gemacht werden, wenn schon linksgrüne Bürgermeister von Enteignungen sprechen.
> 
> Es wird endlich Zeit, dass die Linken selber handeln und es nicht mehr von der Allgemeinheit verlangen die sie sonst immer als Nazis beschimpfen.




Wer straffällig wird hat aktuell mit den Konsequenzen zu leben. Glücklicherweise sinkt die Quote der kriminellen Flüchtlinge, also gibts da eine Entwicklung zum positiven.

Sehr handeln viele Linke handeln selbst und engagieren sich.


----------



## Rolk (10. Februar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht fliegt der Handgranatenanschlag auf das Asylheim in Villingen-Schwenningen den Linkspopulisten genauso um in die Ohren wie der angeblich tote Flüchtling in Berlin. Es gab 3 Festnahmen, alles "Deutsche" mit osteuropäischem Migrationshintergrund und Ziel war offensichtlich tatsächlich der Container des Wachschutzes.



Ich muss mich mal selbst zitieren. Anscheinend fliegt da doch nichts um die Ohren. Die öffentlich-rechtlichen scheinen das Thema zu zensieren. Heute war jedenfalls nichts in Tageschau oder heute-journal. Staatdessen wird wieder linker Journalismus zelebriert und z.B. Seehofer versucht in die Rechte Ecke zu stellen. Wurde darüber schon gestern berichtet oder ist es wirklich schon so schlimm? Eine Klarstellung wäre das mindeste was dem Anstand gerecht werden würde nach dem was 2 Tage lang nach dem Anschlag veranstaltet wurde.


----------



## Amon (10. Februar 2016)

Soll ich mal die "Einzelfall Liste" raussuchen? Da siehst du dann deinen Rückgang von kriminellen Invasoren. Und die aktuellen Konsequenzen sehen so aus dass bspw. die Polizei in Schleswig Holstein bei Diebstahldelikten der Invasoren gar nicht mehr ermittelt! Straffrei klauen dürfen die!

Ja Rolk, auch das Maasmännchen hält sich auf Twitter auffallend zurück. Dafür hat aber der Tauber nen Drecknazi ausgepackt.


----------



## Verminaard (10. Februar 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich könnte die natürlich hochkant lagern.
> Aber es ist ja auch nicht so, als ob man nur helfen kann, in dem gleich jemand bei sich aufnimmt.



Hab ich irgendwo geschrieben das man unbedingt wen bei sich aufnehmen muss und das die Hilfe nur daraus besteht?
Bitte nicht irgendwas interpretieren was gar nicht geschrieben steht.

Reicht wenn sowas bei Frauke Petry gemacht wird.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Was passiert wäre weiß ich natürlich nicht. Das weiß auch niemand sonst.
> Wenn Banken, die offensichtlich keine Ahnung haben, was sie so tun, systemrelevant sein sollen, sieht man doch wie krank das System ist und das es Reformen benötigt.



Das ist ein Punkt in dem viele Menschen die ich kenne einig sind, egal welche politische Gesinnung sie sonst haben.
Leider wird hier wiedermal Politik nicht fuer das Volk gemacht. Muss auf sowas nicht ein Minister / Bundeskanzler einen Eid ablegen bei Amtsantritt?
Es ist auch eine bodenlose Frechheit das man hier kein vernuenftiges reales Rechtsmittel hat, wenn Entscheidungen gegen das Volk und nur fuer bestimmte Interessen gemacht wird.




der-sack88 schrieb:


> Das der Allgemeinheit dürfte für einiges reichen, ich habe für mich die goldene Mitte zwischen gar nichts und dem letzten Cent gefunden.


Hier gibt es allerdings ein Problem. Ich glaube nicht das Jeder der zu dem Beitraegt auch fuer soetwas ist.

Wenn man schon solcher Meinung ist, wieso schafft ihr es nicht euch zu Organisieren und mal ordentliche Summen zu sammeln.
Das waer mal ein Zeichen. Wir Linke, wir die eine Willkommenskultur propagieren, machen auch aktiv was dafuer, und seis unsere letzten Mitteln die wir nicht zum Ueberleben brauchen.

Noe dann lieber mit dem Allgemeinkapital was anstellen wollen. Vorher aber mit dem Finger auf die Maßlosigkeit einzelner Personen zeigen, selbst aber zu glauben das die eigenen Ziele auf jeden Fall besser sind.





der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wer straffällig wird hat aktuell mit den Konsequenzen zu leben.



Ganz ehrlich, was sind denn die Konsequenzen von Straffaelligen? Ermittlungen, Festnahmen, Freilassungen. 
Gibts eine vernuenftige Verurteilung? Wieviel Verurteilungen koennen wir von den mittlerweilen ueber 1000 Anzeigen alleine aus Koeln erwarten?



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Glücklicherweise sinkt die Quote der kriminellen Flüchtlinge, also gibts da eine Entwicklung zum positiven.


Verwirrt mich jetzt. Ich dachte die Quote der kriminellen Fluechtlinge ist nicht hoeher als die Quote in Deutschland ueberhaupt?
Und jetzt werden es noch weniger? 
Wurden wieder mal einige Portemonnaies mit hohen Geldsummen gefunden und diese ehrlich abgegeben?


----------



## Aegon (10. Februar 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Aber es ist ja auch nicht so, als ob man nur helfen kann, in dem gleich jemand bei sich aufnimmt.


Und auf Staatsebene übertragen sieht das aber komplett anders aus? Was war es gleich nochmal, was Deutschland deiner Meinung nach mit den Flüchtlichen machen soll?


----------



## Kaaruzo (10. Februar 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Es geht aber bei Asyl nicht darum, wer die Gründe zu verantworten hat. Mal ganz abgesehen davon, dass wir nicht ganz unschuldig sind, sei es an den syrischen Flüchtlingen (Waffen) oder an den afrikanischen (Vernichtung der Landwirtschaft vor Ort).



Die Syrer haben diesen Bürgerkrieg alleine auf eigene Verantwortung begonnen. Bitte sollen sie ihn auch durchziehen.

Vor Ort.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Und stimmt, die Syrer sollen gefälligst alle an die Waffen! Alte Säcke, Frauen, Kinder, Säuglinge, alle an die Waffen, anstatt wegzulaufen!



Stimmt, da nur Männer fliehen, sind die Gruppen die du aufzählst, fast die einzigen, die noch da sind.

Die Männer waren ja zu feige, ihre Familienangehörigen zu schützen.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Es geht aber nicht darum, was ein paar Hanseln für eine Stimmung haben. Wenn Stimmung den Schießbefehl an Grenzen für einfaches überschreiten derselben rechtfertigt, leg ich das nächste mal meinen Nachbar um, wenn er in der Mittagspause seinen Rasen mäht. Da kippt meine Stimmung nämlich auch ganz bedrohlich!



Es sind aber nicht ein "paar Hanseln" sondern immer mehr Bürger (nicht nur in Deutschland) die keine Lust mehr auf illegale Einwanderer haben.

Und in einer Demokratie entscheidet der Souverän. (Es sein denn er macht es wie die Schweizer, dann dürfen die sich für ihre Demokratie verbale Prügel aus ganz Europa abholen)



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Im Ernst, bei dem, was die EU wirtschaftlich verkraftet darf die Stimmung keine Rolle spiele.



Es ist egal, was Europa verkraftet und was nicht. Geltendes Recht sollte endlich wieder eingehalten werden, verstehst du das nicht?



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Inwiefern illegal? Jeder darf einen Antrag auf Asyl stellen. Wird er bewilligt darf er bleiben, wenn nicht eben nicht. Ich versteh immer noch nicht ganz, wo ein Antrag illegal sein soll. Der Rechtsstaat ist aber auch ein ziemliches Ärgernis.



§16a GG. Man zähle mir bitte die Nachbarländer Deutschlands auf, die keine sicheren Drittstaaten und/oder Mitgliedsstaaten der EU sind.

Der Rechtsstaat ist aber auch ein ziemliches Ärgernis.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Von allgegenwärtig war keine Rede. Die Zahl der gewaltbereiten Nazis ist zwar bei weitem zu groß, jeder einzelne ist schließlich zu viel. Relativ gesehen waren es in Deutschland aber schon mal mehr.
> Bei fast 800 Anschlägen von Nazis in einem Jahr würde ich aber behaupten, dass durchaus eine gewisse Gefahr von ihnen ausgeht. Die RAF wurde damals ja auch nicht als kleine, ungefährliche Spaßtruppe behandelt.



800 Anschläge? Hast du dafür auch Quellen? 

Mir wäre das neu.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ganz anderes Thema. Da müsste man abwägen, ob und in welcher Situation Menschen für eine Mission besser geeignet wären als Maschinen und ob sich der finanzielle Aufwand am Ende lohnt. Nutzen hat man von Grundlagenforschung in jedem Fall. Vielleicht würden wir ohne noch in Höhlen wohnen und Kühe an die Wand malen. Was natürlich sowohl für die Erde als auch für unser zwischenmenschliches Zusammenleben eine sehr verlockende Vorstellung wäre. Die Frage stellt sich aber gar nicht, weil gleich mehrere Staaten der Meinung sind, es sich leisten zu können und darin einen Nutzen sehen, sonst würde man ja nicht für die nahe Zukunft Marsflüge planen.



Das wäre tatsächlich vom Nutzen, im Gegensatz zu hunderttausend Sozialtouristen.

Die Frage stellt sich aber gar nicht, weil gleich mehrere Staaten der Meinung sind, es sich leisten zu können und darin einen Nutzen sehen, sonst würde man ja nicht für die nahe Zukunft Marsflüge planen.[/QUOTE]


----------



## der-sack88 (10. Februar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Soll ich mal die "Einzelfall Liste" raussuchen? Da siehst du dann deinen Rückgang von kriminellen Invasoren. Und die aktuellen Konsequenzen sehen so aus dass bspw. die Polizei in Schleswig Holstein bei Diebstahldelikten der Invasoren gar nicht mehr ermittelt! Straffrei klauen dürfen die!




Hier bist du leider einer Lüge der Presse aufgesessen. In der Tat hat man in Schleswig Holstein Wege gesucht, um mit immer mehr Flüchtlingen klar zu kommen, und hat dann überlegt (!), bei kleinen Delikten die erkennungsdienstliche Behandlung auszusetzen. So ist in 20 Fällen gehandelt worden, danach nie wieder. Trotzdem ist in jedem Fall eine Strafanzeige zustande gekommen. Aus einer vorübergehenden Maßnahme, die quasi nicht angewandt wurde, wurde hier wieder mit kreativem Weglassen von Tatsachen Hetze gegen Flüchtlinge.
Fakt ist, dass niemand, weder Deutscher noch Flüchtling, irgendwo in Deutschland straffrei klauen kann.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Hab ich irgendwo geschrieben das man unbedingt wen bei sich aufnehmen muss und das die Hilfe nur daraus besteht?
> Bitte nicht irgendwas interpretieren was gar nicht geschrieben steht.
> 
> Reicht wenn sowas bei Frauke Petry gemacht wird.




Ohne dich konkret anzusprechen, klang das hier teilweise schon danach...





Verminaard schrieb:


> Das ist ein Punkt in dem viele Menschen die ich kenne einig sind, egal welche politische Gesinnung sie sonst haben.
> Leider wird hier wiedermal Politik nicht fuer das Volk gemacht. Muss auf sowas nicht ein Minister / Bundeskanzler einen Eid ablegen bei Amtsantritt?
> Es ist auch eine bodenlose Frechheit das man hier kein vernuenftiges reales Rechtsmittel hat, wenn Entscheidungen gegen das Volk und nur fuer bestimmte Interessen gemacht wird.




Tja, fett schwimmt immer oben.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Hier gibt es allerdings ein Problem. Ich glaube nicht das Jeder der zu dem Beitraegt auch fuer soetwas ist.
> 
> Wenn man schon solcher Meinung ist, wieso schafft ihr es nicht euch zu Organisieren und mal ordentliche Summen zu sammeln.
> Das waer mal ein Zeichen. Wir Linke, wir die eine Willkommenskultur propagieren, machen auch aktiv was dafuer, und seis unsere letzten Mitteln die wir nicht zum Ueberleben brauchen.
> ...




Es gibt genug, die sich organisieren und ehrenamtlich helfen. Was das an Geld für Pflegepersonal usw. spart...




Verminaard schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich, was sind denn die Konsequenzen von Straffaelligen? Ermittlungen, Festnahmen, Freilassungen.
> Gibts eine vernuenftige Verurteilung? Wieviel Verurteilungen koennen wir von den mittlerweilen ueber 1000 Anzeigen alleine aus Koeln erwarten?




Wer schuldig ist wird verurteilt. Wenn man keine Schuld nachweisen kann gilt die Unschuldsvermutung. Das übliche eben.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Verwirrt mich jetzt. Ich dachte die Quote der kriminellen Fluechtlinge ist nicht hoeher als die Quote in Deutschland ueberhaupt?
> Und jetzt werden es noch weniger?
> Wurden wieder mal einige Portemonnaies mit hohen Geldsummen gefunden und diese ehrlich abgegeben?




Zumindest hat sich die Quote in Sachsen halbiert. Gleichzeitig wird behauptet die absolute Zahl sei um 50% gestiegen. Beides natürlich richtig, nur wenn es mehr als dreimal so viele Flüchtlinge gibt als im selben Zeitraum im Jahr zuvor...


----------



## Poulton (10. Februar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Da siehst du dann deinen Rückgang von kriminellen  Invasoren. Und die aktuellen Konsequenzen sehen so aus dass bspw. die  Polizei in Schleswig Holstein bei Diebstahldelikten der Invasoren gar  nicht mehr ermittelt! Straffrei klauen dürfen die!





> [...] Die Zuständigen wiesen die Vorwürfe am Donnerstag in einer  Pressekonferenz zurück. "Diese Behauptung entbehrt jeglicher Grundlage  und ist falsch", sagte Kiels Polizeidirektor Thomas Bauchrowitz am  Donnerstag. "In jedem Einzelfall ist eine Strafanzeige erstattet  worden." Seit dem Protokoll seien tatverdächtige Flüchtlinge ohne  Ausweise in höchstens 20 Fällen nicht erkennungsdienstlich behandelt  worden. Die Staatsanwaltschaft habe die Verfahren wegen Geringfügigkeit  eingestellt. Anderslautende Meldungen schürten "eine gefährliche  Emotion. [...]


Der Kieler "Polizei-Skandal" - und was dahintersteckt - Panorama - SÃ¼ddeutsche.de

Achja: 


> [...] Auch viele deutsche Obdachlose könne man nicht 20  Kilometer weit auf die Wache fahren, wenn sie in einem Supermarkt zwei  Flaschen Bier in die Manteltasche gepackt hätten. [...]


Schnappatmung darf wieder eingestellt werden.




Rolk schrieb:


> Die öffentlich-rechtlichen scheinen das Thema zu  zensieren. Heute war jedenfalls nichts in Tageschau oder heute-journal.


Mediathek sagt nein: Video "Streit unter Sicherheitskräften" | Landesschau aktuell Baden-Württemberg | ARD Mediathek
ZDF heute-Sendung vom 10. Februar 2016 - ZDF heute - ZDFmediathek - ZDF Mediathek (ab 12:45)
Villingen-Schwennigen: Festnahmen nach Granatenwurf auf FlÃ¼chtlingsheim - heute-Nachrichten
Sendung: tagesschau 09.02.2016 20:00 Uhr | tagesschau.de (ab 11:50)
http://www.mdr.de/mediathek/infothek/audio1399456.html
etc.
Soviel zum "_die zensieren_".




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 800 Anschläge? Hast du dafür auch Quellen?


Bitte hier entlang: Flüchtlingsheime: Bundeskriminalamt zählt mehr als 1000 Attacken - SPIEGEL ONLINE
http://www.tagesschau.de/multimedia/sendung/tsg-4183.html (ab 05:08)


----------



## der-sack88 (11. Februar 2016)

Danke für die Quellen. Das ganze habe ich in diesem Thread schon diverse male verlinkt, um zu zeigen, wie gefährlich Teile der neuen Rechten sind. Wurde natürlich konsequent übergangen.

Nur Anschläge auf Flüchtlingsheime, wohlgemerkt! Attacken auf Flüchtlinge, Politiker oder Journalisten gehen da ja nochmal drauf. Aber nein, Nazis machen doch sowas nicht.

Und bevor hier wieder jemand mit der Nazikeule kommt: ich spreche hier explizit von Anschlägen, Attacken und Angriffen. Damit meine ich den militanten Teil der neuen Rechten und beziehe das ausdrücklich nicht auf alle. Nur auf die Gewaltbereiten! Außer natürlich die Angriffe auf Journalisten, die kamen ja von den Dresdener Spaziergängern, also aus der "Mitte".


----------



## Sparanus (11. Februar 2016)

Also bei uns haben die Flüchtlinge ihr Heim mehrmals selbst angezündet, Nazis gibt es hier weit und breit nicht.


> Aber nein, Nazis machen doch sowas nicht.


Wie bereits oft gesagt, Nazis=Staatsfeinde sind also entsprechend zu behandeln


----------



## Amon (11. Februar 2016)

Debattenkultur: Wo bleibt der souveräne Umgang mit der AfD? - DIE WELT


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Februar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Debattenkultur: Wo bleibt der souveräne Umgang mit der AfD? - DIE WELT



Guter Kommentar, absolut richtig worauf er da hinweist und was er da anprangert.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Februar 2016)

In Aleppo werden Wasser, Nahrung und Medikamente knapp - DIE WELT

Es geht militärisch voran.

Wenn erstmal die zweitgrößte Stadt Syriens unter Kontrolle Assads ist, wird es die Terroristen weiter schädigen. 

Ein weiterer Schritt hin zu einem Frieden in Syrien und zur Normalität.


----------



## Rolk (11. Februar 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Soviel zum "_die zensieren_".



Gut, dann relativiere ich zu die Hauptsendezeiten wurden weitgehend gemieden was in keinem Verhältniss dazu steht was kurz nach dem Anschlag veranstaltet wurde.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Februar 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Bitte hier entlang: Flüchtlingsheime: Bundeskriminalamt zählt mehr als 1000 Attacken - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Sendung: tagesschau (mit Gebärdensprache) 10.02.2016 20:00 Uhr | tagesschau.de (ab 05:08)



Vielen Dank für die Quelle. Jetz wäre natürlich noch gut zu wissen, was das im Einzelnen für Attacken waren. 



Rolk schrieb:


> Gut, dann relativiere ich zu die Hauptsendezeiten wurden weitgehend gemieden was in keinem Verhältniss dazu steht was kurz nach dem Anschlag veranstaltet wurde.



Exakt. Die Medienpräsenz um den Handgranatenanschlag (als man noch von einem fremdenfeindlichen Hintergrund ausging), steht in keinem Verhältnis zur jetzigen Klarstellung.

Damit auch schön das Bild vom fremdenfeindlichen Angriff in den Köpfen bleibt.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Wie bereits oft gesagt, Nazis=Staatsfeinde sind also entsprechend zu behandeln



Genau so sieht es aus. Es soll nur mit allen Staatsfeinden so verfahren werden, sprich auch mit den Linksextremisten.


----------



## lunaticx (11. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> AfD wählen und den Altparteien Sitze streitig machen. Nur so werden die sich mal (politisch) bewegen und wieder Politik fürs Volk machen.



Hatten wir schon mal ... muss ich nicht Live miterleben ! Danke


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Hatten wir schon mal ... muss ich nicht Live miterleben ! Danke



Was genau hatten wir schon mal? Könntest du das etwas näher ausführen?


----------



## Rolk (11. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Hatten wir schon mal ... muss ich nicht Live miterleben ! Danke



Ich kann mir denken was du meinst. 

 Die Gefahr das unser Land von Linken und linksgetriebenen an die Wand gefahren wird schätze ich "etwas" höher ein. Muss ich auch nicht live miterleben.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Hatten wir schon mal ... muss ich nicht Live miterleben ! Danke



Eine Zeitmaschiene für den Herrn bitte. 
Setzen wir dich mal als Jude vor nen Haufen SA Leute und einmal als Moslem vor nen Haufen AfD Leute damit du den Unterschied merkst und nicht so eine ******* laberst.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Eine Zeitmaschiene für den Herrn bitte.
> Setzen wir dich mal als Jude vor nen Haufen SA Leute und einmal als Moslem vor nen Haufen AfD Leute damit du den Unterschied merkst und nicht so eine ******* laberst.



Da brauchst du keine Zeitmaschine. Setz ihn als Jude in eine Stadt mit hohen Moslemanteil.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=AltyhmrIFgo

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TDPafEH_LRY

Da kann man schön sehen, woher der neue Faschismus kommt. 

In diesem Zusammenhang:

Josef Schuster warnt vor Tragen der Kippa - DIE WELT

Und diese "Bereicherung" holen wir uns zu hunderttausenden ins Land. Angesichts unserer Geschichte, ist das ein Armutszeugnis.


----------



## lunaticx (11. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Eine Zeitmaschiene für den Herrn bitte.
> Setzen wir dich mal als Jude vor nen Haufen SA Leute und einmal als Asylsuchenden vor nen Haufen AfD Leute, passiert genau das gleiche



Ich hab das mal für dich korrigiert


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Februar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Debattenkultur: Wo bleibt der souveräne Umgang mit der AfD? - DIE WELT



Das gleiche machen sie doch auch mit Seehofer. Seine Aussage mit der "Herrschaft des Unrechts", die bedauerlicherweise objektiv wahr ist, hat es sogar in die gestrige Tagesschau geschafft.  Wie kann er es wagen, eine weitgehend handlungsunfähige und hilflose Regierung, die sich in eine fatale Flüchtlingspolitik verrannt hat, zu kritisieren?


----------



## lunaticx (11. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Das gleiche machen sie doch auch mit Seehofer. Seine Aussage mit der "Herrschaft des Unrechts", die bedauerlicherweise objektiv wahr ist, hat es sogar in die gestrige Tagesschau geschafft.  Wie kann er es wagen, eine weitgehend handlungsunfähige und hilflose Regierung, die sich in eine fatale Flüchtlingspolitik verrannt hat, zu kritisieren?



Zum einen Macht der Ton die Musik, zum anderen ist er Teil dieser Bundesregierung und damit Mitverantwortlich.
Auch kommen von Seehofer (dem kleinen machtgeilen Schlawiner) keine produktiven Lösungsansätze zum bewältigen der Krise.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Februar 2016)

Was für einen Ton muss man denn anschlagen, um Teflon-Merkel zu  erreichen? Ja, die CSU ist Teil der Bundesregierung - nützt aber nichts,  wenn Merkel alles im Alleingang entscheidet (sehr demokratisch übrigens) und den dringend benötigten  Kurswechsel ablehnt.


----------



## lunaticx (11. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Was für einen Ton muss man denn anschlagen, um Teflon-Merkel zu  erreichen? Ja, die CSU ist Teil der Bundesregierung - nützt aber nichts,  wenn Merkel alles im Alleingang entscheidet (sehr demokratisch übrigens) und den dringend benötigten  Kurswechsel ablehnt.



Bei dem Ton bin ich eher ratlos, mag aber daran liegen das ich weder Politiker bin noch die Frau persönlich kenne.
Im Alleingang hat Merkel also auch das neue Asylpaket entschieden ?

Kurswechsel ? Ja wohin denn ... zur Bekämpfung der Fluchtursachen ? Zur Bereitstellung von mehreren Milliarden zwecks Integration der Flüchtlinge ?


----------



## efdev (11. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Kurswechsel ? Ja wohin denn ... zur Bekämpfung der Fluchtursachen ? Zur Bereitstellung von mehreren Milliarden zwecks Integration der Flüchtlinge ?



Zur Obergrenze, Geschlossenen Grenze und Schießbefehl auf Menschen welche versuchen die Grenze zu überqueren 
Ist zumindest das was ich seit Tagen aus dem Thread hier entnehmen kann


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Ich hab das mal für dich korrigiert



Hier einmal das 25-Punkte-Programm der NSDAP und hier die Programmatik der AfD. Unter dem Punkt Integration.

Bitte vergleichen und mir zweigen, wo dein an den Haaren herbeigezogener Vergleich passt. 




lunaticx schrieb:


> Kurswechsel ? Ja wohin denn ... zur Bekämpfung der Fluchtursachen ?



Nicht unserer Problem, weil das ein innersyrisches Problem ist.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Zur Bereitstellung von mehreren Milliarden zwecks Integration der Flüchtlinge ?



1.) Sozialtouristen und illegale Einwanderer, keine Flüchtlinge.

2.) Flüchtlinge (wenn es denn wenigstens welche wären) gehören nicht integriert, sondern vorübergehend aufgenommen, bis sich die Lage in ihrem Heimatland gebessert hat. Das einzige Land, dass das derzeit versucht, wird ja ignoriert.



efdev schrieb:


> Zur Obergrenze, Geschlossenen Grenze und Schießbefehl auf Menschen welche versuchen die Grenze zu überqueren
> Ist zumindest das was ich seit Tagen aus dem Thread hier entnehmen kann



Das entsprechende Interview von Frau Petry wurde verlinkt. Niemand hier oder Frau Petry hat einen Schießbefehl gefordert.

Aber dann kann man nicht so schön hetzten, oder?

Außerdem haben wir doch bereits eine nichttödliche Alternative vorgeschlagen:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Active_Denial_System

Damit könnte man kostengünstig und effizient die Grenze vor den Illegalen schützen.


----------



## efdev (11. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das entsprechende Interview von Frau Petry wurde verlinkt. Niemand hier oder Frau Petry hat einen Schießbefehl gefordert.
> 
> Aber dann kann man nicht so schön hetzten, oder?
> 
> ...



Ich hab nur wiedergegeben was auch einige hier im Thread anscheinend Wünschen, hatte nichts mit dem Gebrabbel von der Pety zu tun.
Die AfD ist mir egal und ich Hetze gegen Niemanden aber danke für die Unterstellung .

Wobei immer noch nicht geklärt ist woher du vorher weißt das es Illegale sind bevor ein Antrag dieser geprüft wurde?


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Februar 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Ich hab nur wiedergegeben was auch einige hier im Thread anscheinend Wünschen, hatte nichts mit dem Gebrabbel von der Pety zu tun.
> Die AfD ist mir egal und ich Hetze gegen Niemanden aber danke für die Unterstellung .
> 
> Wobei immer noch nicht geklärt ist woher du vorher weißt das es Illegale sind bevor ein Antrag dieser geprüft wurde?



https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/gg/art_16a.html

Welche Nachbarländer Deutschlands waren jetzt nochmal keine sicheren Drittstaaten und/oder Mitgliedsstaaten der europäischen Union?

Darüber hinaus:

https://www.gesetze-im-internet.de/aufenthg_2004/__95.html


----------



## lunaticx (11. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nicht unserer Problem, weil das ein innersyrisches Problem ist.



Scheint irgendwie kein innersyrisches Problem zu sein ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Scheint irgendwie kein innersyrisches Problem zu sein ...



Sondern?


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Februar 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Zur Obergrenze, Geschlossenen Grenze und Schießbefehl auf Menschen welche versuchen die Grenze zu überqueren
> Ist zumindest das was ich seit Tagen aus dem Thread hier entnehmen kann



Ja, natürlich zur Obergrenze. Oder willst du die erst, wenn Merkel in 5, 10 oder 15 Jahren die Fluchtursachen erfolgreich "bekämpft" hat und inzwischen jeder Bundesbürger sein Bettchen mit einem Flüchtling teilt?


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich zur Obergrenze. Oder willst du die erst, wenn Merkel in 5, 10 oder 15 Jahren die Fluchtursachen erfolgreich "bekämpft" hat und inzwischen jeder Bundesbürger sein Bettchen mit einem Flüchtling teilt?



Ist doch super.

Da der dumme deutsche Wähler ja vermehrt die Altparteien abstraft, muss man ja was dagegen machen.

Was wäre besser, als Millionen Illegale ins Land zu holen, die aus lauter Dank, wenn sie dann wählen dürfen, eben jene Parteien wählen, die sie (widerrechtliche) ins Land geholt haben.

Ist doch in den USA auch so. Die Republikaner setzten sich für Grenzkontrollen und Abschiebung der illegalen Einwanderer ein. 

Und wer will ihnen massenhaft die US-Staatsbürgerschaft geben? Die Demokraten.

Und wenn werden die illegalen dann wählen? Muss man kein Prophet für sein.

Wenn das eigenen Volk einen nicht mehr wählt, holt man sich halt illegale, die einem die Macht sichern.


----------



## lunaticx (11. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sondern?



Scheint unter anderem ein deutsches zu sein ... frag mich aber nich wie ich da nun drauf komme ... 




Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ja, natürlich zur Obergrenze. Oder willst du die erst, wenn Merkel in 5, 10 oder 15 Jahren die Fluchtursachen erfolgreich "bekämpft" hat und inzwischen jeder Bundesbürger sein Bettchen mit einem Flüchtling teilt?



80 Mio. Flüchtlinge ? Achwas echt jetzt ?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was wäre besser, als Millionen Illegale ins Land zu holen, die aus lauter Dank, wenn sie dann wählen dürfen, eben jene Parteien wählen, die sie (widerrechtliche) ins Land geholt haben.
> ....
> Wenn das eigenen Volk einen nicht mehr wählt, holt man sich halt illegale, die einem die Macht sichern.



Boah wie geil ist das denn ? Die Verschwörungstheorie ist ja noch besser als NWO ...


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Februar 2016)

Offiziell sinds derzeit 60 Millionen und es werden mehr.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Scheint unter anderem ein deutsches zu sein ... frag mich aber nich wie ich da nun drauf komme ...



Dann gibt es eine einfache (deutsche) Lösung. Grenze dicht für die neuen illegalen, die alten illegalen raus und keinen Cent Geld- oder Sachleistung für diese Sozialtouristen.

Endlich mit Putin zusammenarbeiten, damit Syrien wieder Stabil wird und alle Syrer zurückschicken.



lunaticx schrieb:


> 80 Mio. Flüchtlinge ? Achwas echt jetzt ?



Es gibt doch keine Obergrenzen, oder es darf ja keine geben, nach der Logik der Gutmenschen.

Also warum sollte das jetzt so unrealistisch sein? Über 80% der Weltbevölkerung haben einen schlechten Lebensstandard als wir. Und da ja Deutschland mit seiner „Wir schaffen das™“ Mentalität mittlerweile alleine in Europa steht, wissen ja die ganzen illegalen wo sie eine Vollpension mit allem drum und dran bekommen.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Boah wie geil ist das denn ? Die Verschwörungstheorie ist ja noch besser als NWO ...



Integration: Obama will junge illegale Einwanderer behalten - DIE WELT
Latinos könnten US-Präsidentschaftswahlen entscheiden

Traditionell wählen sie demokratisch. Bitte wo ist das jetzt nochmal abwegig?

In Deutschland nicht anders:

Sonntagsfrage: Wen wählen Türkeistämmige? - MiGAZIN

Von den wahlberechtigten Migranten mit türkischen Wurzeln würden 64% die SPD wählen, 23% die Die Grünen und nur 7% die CDU/CSU. (Also auch hier wählen die Einwanderer die klassichen Einwanderugnsparteien).

Warum ist Frau Merkel jetz wohl so darauf erpicht, mit der Einwanderung in Verbindung gebracht zu werden?


----------



## lunaticx (11. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Offiziell sinds derzeit 60 Millionen und es werden mehr.



Warum wohl ... ^^



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann gibt es eine einfache (deutsche) Lösung. Grenze dicht für die neuen illegalen, die alten illegalen raus und keinen Cent Geld- oder Sachleistung für diese Sozialtouristen.
> 
> Endlich mit Putin zusammenarbeiten, damit Syrien wieder Stabil wird und alle Syrer zurückschicken.



Beschwert euch die ganze Zeit das hier die Demokratie nicht geachtet wird, wollt dann aber mit einem lupenreinen Demokrat zusammen arbeiten



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also warum sollte das jetzt so unrealistisch sein? Über 80% der Weltbevölkerung haben einen schlechten Lebensstandard als wir. Und da ja Deutschland mit seiner „Wir schaffen das™“ Mentalität mittlerweile alleine in Europa steht, wissen ja die ganzen illegalen wo sie eine Vollpension mit allem drum und dran bekommen.



Achso ... die kommen einfach nur weil sie bei uns Vollpension bekommen ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Beschwert euch die ganze Zeit das hier die Demokratie nicht geachtet wird, wollt dann aber mit einem lupenreinen Demokrat zusammen arbeiten



Wenn es hilft, das Problem zu lösen, warum nicht? Außerdem sind doch die Türkei und Saudi-Babarien auch unsere Verbündeten.

Die Allierten haben im zweiten Weltkrieg auch mit Stalin zusammengearbeitet um den Nationalsozialismus zu besiegen. 

Solange es hilft, sehe ich da keine Probleme. Putin ist wenigtens gewillt den Krieg zu beenden, im Gegensatz zu den Golfstaaten und der Türkei, die diesen Konflikt am Leben erhalten.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Achso ... die kommen einfach nur weil sie bei uns Vollpension bekommen ...



So gut wie jedes europäische Land hat einen höhere Lebensstandard als Syrien. Und wenn sie doch nur vor Krieg fliehen, warum machen sie sich dann bitte auf den Weg bis nach Deutschland?

Weil man hier so gut wie nicht abgeschoben wird, und das Geld von allen Seiten sonst wo reingesteckt bekommt. Das spricht sich rum.


----------



## lunaticx (11. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil man hier so gut wie nicht abgeschoben wird, und das Geld von allen Seiten sonst wo reingesteckt bekommt. Das spricht sich rum.



Also doch nur hohle Stammtischparolen ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Also doch nur hohle Stammtischparolen ...



Asylsuchende: Welche Bundesländer am meisten abschieben - DIE WELT

Es wuirden gerade mal  20.914 Ausländer rückgeführt, bei rund 200.000 Ausreisepflichtigen.

Das kann man schön überschlagen, das sind gerade mal 10%. Also 90% sind noch da. Ich finde da kann man schon behaupten, dass man so gut wie nicht abgeschoben wird. 

Und wer halbwegs mit offenen Augen durch die Welt geht, weiß genau, dass die Leute wegen dem Geld nach Deutschland kommen.

Oder warum kommen sogar "Flüchtlinge" aus Österreich zu uns? 

Ist der Lebensstandard in Österreich so unzumutbar für Syrer?

________________________________________________________________________________

Die "friedlichen" und "gut integrierten" Muslime in Europa:

Terrorismus: Islamisten radikalisieren sich immer öfter in Brüssel und Paris - DIE WELT

"Ein Drittel bis zur Hälfte der Muslime in Westeuropa stimmen mit der Ideologie und den Zielen der Gewalttäter überein."

"Die Zahl der Deutschen, die den Islam als bedrohlich empfinden, stieg laut Religionsmonitor der Bertelsmann-Stiftung von 53 Prozent 2012 auf 57 Prozent 2014. Dem Satz, der Islam passe nicht in die westliche Welt, stimmten 2012 noch 52 Prozent zu, 2014 waren es schon 61 Prozent."

"Für etwa die Hälfte bis zwei Drittel der europäischen Bevölkerung passt der Islam nicht in die westliche Welt"

"Der Studie "Lebenswelten junger Muslime in Deutschland" zufolge stimmten 47 Prozent dem Satz "Die Befolgung der Gebote meiner Religion ist für mich wichtiger als die Demokratie" eher oder völlig zu."

"Laut WZB-Umfrage halten 45 Prozent der Muslime in Deutschland "religiöse Vorschriften für wichtiger als staatliche Rechtsnormen". In Frankreich, Belgien, Österreich und den Niederlanden tun dies sogar 70 Prozent und mehr."

"Dem Satz, man könne "Juden nicht trauen", stimmten laut WZB-Studie 28 Prozent der Muslime in Deutschland zu. Der Aussage, dass "Menschen jüdischen Glaubens überheblich und geldgierig" sind, pflichteten nach der Studie "Muslime in Deutschland" 15,7 Prozent aller muslimischen Jugendlichen bei, unter nicht zugewanderten deutschen nur 5,7 Prozent. Der Präsident des Zentralrats der Juden, Josef Schuster, forderte dazu auf, in Vierteln wie Berlin-Neukölln keine Kippa mehr zu tragen"

"Nach einer Umfrage des türkischen Metropol Instituts hält jeder fünfte Türke Gewalt im Namen des Islam unter bestimmten Umständen für gerechtfertigt – und den Anschlag auf "Charlie Hebdo" für eine Strafe für Gotteslästerung. Und 44 Prozent der türkischen Muslime glauben, die Pariser Bluttaten seien das Werk ausländischer Geheimdienste."

Warum gibt es keine solche Zahlen über das Judentum, den Buddhismus oder andere Religionen?

Weil keine so totalitär und gewaltätig ist, wie der Islam. Und immer mehr Menschen erkennen das. Und wir holen uns immer mehr von diesen Subjekten ins Land.


----------



## lunaticx (11. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum gibt es keine solche Zahlen über das Judentum, den Buddhismus oder andere Religionen?
> 
> Weil keine so totalitär und gewaltätig ist, wie der Islam. Und immer mehr Menschen erkennen das. Und wir holen uns immer mehr von diesen Subjekten ins Land.



Falsch ... keine andere Religion ist mehr so gewaltätig ... 

Zum anderen:
Traue keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Falsch ... keine andere Religion ist mehr so gewaltätig ...



Und wir schreiben das Jahr 2016 und nicht 1016. Alle Religionen haben das erkannt nur eine nicht.

Hmm, komisch.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Zum anderen:
> Traue keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast ...



Weil nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf.

Das Märchen vom friedlichen Islam muss verteidigt werden, nicht wahr?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Zum anderen:
> Traue keiner Statistik die du nicht selbst gefälscht hast ...


Also auch "Lügenpresse" wenn die Zahlen einem nicht gefallen ? Aber wenn PEGIDA das sagt sind sie gleich Verschwörungstheoretiker.


----------



## lunaticx (11. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wir schreiben das Jahr 2016 und nicht 1016. Alle Religionen haben das erkannt nur eine nicht.
> 
> Hmm, komisch.
> 
> ...



Zu ersterem ... ja ne is klar ... Breivik ... Begriff ? War total friedlich gell ... 

Zum zweiten

Jede Religion ist im Grunde nicht friedlich. Ist eben eine Sache wie man seinen Glauben auslebt.
Und nur weil ein paar Arschlöcher meinen unter dem Mantel von Sonstwas (bitte setze hier eine Glaubensrichtung ein) zu Morden und Terror zu verbreiten macht aus den anderen Gläubigen noch lange keine Selbstmordattentäter ... 



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Also auch "Lügenpresse" wenn die Zahlen einem nicht gefallen ? Aber wenn PEGIDA das sagt sind sie gleich Verschwörungstheoretiker.



Man könnte sich zumindest mal die Mühe machen die Zahlen zu hinterfragen.

Schönes Beispiel -> Schwedens sprunghafter Anstieg von Zahlen zur Vergewaltigung ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Zu ersterem ... ja ne is klar ... Breivik ... Begriff ? War total friedlich gell ...



Einen ganzen Anschlag hast du zusammen bekommen? Mensch Respekt. Und jetzt vergleiche das mal mit der Anzahl an islamischen Anschlägen.

Darüber hinaus, steht der Anschlag von Breivik ganz eindeutig im Widerspruch zum Christentum, während die islamischen Anschläge allesamt ihre Legitimation im Koran und im Leben Mohammeds finden.

Einfaches Beispiel. Vergleich mal die Lebensläufe von Jesus (Wanderprediger) mit Mohammed (einem Kriegsherrn).

Zwischen „Du sollst nicht töten“ und „Tötet die Ungläubigen, wo immer ihr sie trefft“ sehe ich zumindest einen Qualitätsunterschied.

Außerdem sollten wir schon aus Verantwortung vor unserer Geschichte, den Islam ablehnen. 



lunaticx schrieb:


> Zum zweiten Jede Religion ist im Grunde nicht friedlich. Ist eben eine Sache wie man seinen Glauben auslebt.



Das stimmt so nicht. Gerade der Islam ist wie keine zweite Religion stark missionarisch ausgerichtet. Und wie Mohammed seine „Religion“ verbreitet hat, kann man nachlesen. Nichts anderes macht der IS heute.

Religion per Schwert verbreiten.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Und nur weil ein paar Arschlöcher meinen unter dem Mantel von Sonstwas (bitte setze hier eine Glaubensrichtung ein) zu Morden und Terror zu verbreiten macht aus den anderen Gläubigen noch lange keine Selbstmordattentäter ...



Leider sind es aber (wie durch die Quelle gezeigt) aber nicht nur „ein Paar“ sondern selbst in Europa ein Drittel bis die Hälfte.

Wer dabei nicht stutzig wird, hat den Schuss nicht gehört.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Man könnte sich zumindest mal die Mühe machen die Zahlen zu hinterfragen.



Weil einfach nicht sein kann, was nicht sein darf, richtig? Wenn ich mir die Zahlen angucke, und dazu die Lebenswirklichkeit in den Ländern, wo der Islam bereits die Macht hat, sehe ich keinen Grund diese Zahlen zu hinterfragen.

Das Ergebnis ist absolut deckend.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Schönes Beispiel -> Schwedens sprunghafter Anstieg von Zahlen zur Vergewaltigung ...



Wurde hier im Thread durch mich (mit Quellen) bereits belegt. Es liegt an den Einwanderern.

Weil das aber zu offen und ehrlich war, hat die Regierung den entsprechenden jährlichen Bericht 2005 eingestellt.


----------



## lunaticx (11. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht. Gerade der Islam ist wie keine zweite Religion stark missionarisch ausgerichtet. Und wie Mohammed seine „Religion“ verbreitet hat, kann man nachlesen. Nichts anderes macht der IS heute.
> 
> Religion per Schwert verbreiten.
> 
> ...



War ja klar, das ich bei nur einem Beispiel fast "gesteinigt" werden.

Genau ... nur der Islam hat seine Religion per Schwert verteilt ... 

Wow als ich hätte ich das mit Schweden gewusst. Ich hoffe du hast auch erwähnt das die Schweden zur gleichen Zeit ihr Gesetzt bzgl. Vergewaltigung geändert haben ?
Auch das unter anderem in Schweden ein abgerutschtes Kondom beim Akt als Vergewaltigung gilt und die Schwedinnen vll etwas selbstbewusster sind ... und zum Teil auch besoffen ?


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> War ja klar, das ich bei nur einem Beispiel fast "gesteinigt" werden.



Wenn man hier behauptet, andere Religionen wäre genauso gewalttätig wie der Islam, ist ein Beispiel halt schwach. 



lunaticx schrieb:


> Genau ... nur der Islam hat seine Religion per Schwert verteilt ...



Natürlich nicht. Das haben andere, insbesondere das Christentum auch getan.

Unterschiede:

A) Nur noch der Islam verhält sich heute so

B) Keine der anderen Religionen ging dabei so kompromisslos und unmenschlich vor, wie der Islam.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Wow als ich hätte ich das mit Schweden gewusst. Ich hoffe du hast auch erwähnt das die Schweden zur gleichen Zeit ihr Gesetzt bzgl. Vergewaltigung geändert haben ?
> 
> Auch das unter anderem in Schweden ein abgerutschtes Kondom beim Akt als Vergewaltigung gilt und die Schwedinnen vll etwas selbstbewusster sind ... und zum Teil auch besoffen ?



Achja, typsich. Erstmal schön Vicitm-Blaming. 

Passt ja wunderbar in den Zeitgeist. Die Frauen in Köln hatten ja auch keine Armlänge Abstand gehalten.

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vergewaltigung#Schweden

Was steht da?



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> § 1 sagt sinngemäß: Sexuelle körperliche Handlungen, die Geschlechtsverkehr gleichen, die durch Misshandlung oder sonstwie mit Gewalt oder durch Androhung von Verbrechen erzwungen oder an Personen vollzogen werden, die wegen Bewusstlosigkeit, Schlaf, Drogen, Krankheit, körperlicher oder geistiger Störung in einem hilflosen Zustand sind, werden mit zwei bis sechs Jahren Haft bestraft, in minderschweren Fällen bis vier Jahre, in besonders schweren Fällen (z. B. mehrere Personen, besonders brutal) mit vier bis zehn Jahren Haft.



Liest sich kaum anders als der entsprechende deutsche Straftatbestand.

Hast du auch einen Beweis für deine Behauptung?

__________________________________________________________________

Neustes Beispiel für das Hass aufs eigene Land:

Handball: Die Alternative für Deutschland 

Handball ist jetzt die AfD der Sportarten, weil das Siegerteam nicht Multi-Kulti genug ist.

Es wird immer absurder in diesem Land.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Neustes Beispiel für das Hass aufs eigene Land:
> 
> Handball: Die Alternative für Deutschland
> 
> ...


Gibt's jetzt eine "Ausländerquote", damit es nicht rassistisch ist oder was? Müssen in Männermannschaften bald auch noch Frauen mitspielen, weil es sonst sexistisch wäre... 
Traurig, dass solche Leute Professor an einer Uni werden können. Was geht bei euch im Westen nur ab ?


----------



## lunaticx (11. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Achja, typsich. Erstmal schön Vicitm-Blaming.
> 
> Passt ja wunderbar in den Zeitgeist. Die Frauen in Köln hatten ja auch keine Armlänge Abstand gehalten.



Victim-Blaming ... genau ... 

Tatsachen ... 

EU-Studie: Vergewaltigungsrate in Schweden am höchsten - Nachrichten Politik - DIE WELT

Der Fall Assange: Was gilt in Schweden als Nötigung? - Kriminalität - FAZ

Zum christlichen Terror:

https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lord’s_Resistance_Army

Zum Handballbeitrag:
Der ist doch spitze ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Victim-Blaming ... genau ...
> 
> Tatsachen ...
> 
> EU-Studie: Vergewaltigungsrate in Schweden am höchsten - Nachrichten Politik - DIE WELT



https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rape_in_Sweden#Immigrants



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Two reports from the Swedish National Council for Crime Prevention (BRÅ) are relevant to the rate of rape among immigrants to Sweden and their descendants. The latest published report that indicates the association between immigrants and rape was published in 2005 and revealed that from 1997 to 2001 foreign born individuals were 5.5 times more likely to be charged of rape than individuals born in Sweden to two Swedish parents and that foreign born individuals from all regions, apart from East Asia, committed sexual assaults at rates up to 5.3 times greater than that of individuals born in Sweden to two Swedish parents.



Wie gesagt, jeder der sich halbwegs auskennt (und hier wird es durch einen Bericht einer schwedischen Behörde bestätigt), weiß, dass es an den Immigranten liegt.

Die kommen nämlich zum größten Teil aus Gebieten, in denen Frauen kulturell nichts zu sagen haben.

BTW: Ein 7 Jahre alter Artikel. Das nenn ich mal aktuell.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Der Fall Assange: Was gilt in Schweden als Nötigung? - Kriminalität - FAZ



Wow schon wieder ein ganzes Beispiel. Ist wohl deine Stärke. 

Außerdem, aus dem Artikel: „Doch sei das schwedische Strafrecht dadurch nicht unbedingt härter als das deutsche geworden, denn, so Stefan Drackert, dies könne nicht pauschal, sondern nur anhand des jeweiligen Sachverhaltes beurteilt werden.“

Es geht (oh Wunder) um den jeweiligen Sachverhalt. Also nichts, ein gerissenes Kondom wäre immer automatisch Vergewaltigung.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Zum christlichen Terror:
> 
> https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lord’s_Resistance_Army



Auch hier wieder, wow ein ganzes Beispiel.

Zumal die Aktionen der LRF im Widerspruch zur Bibel stehen, die Aktionen von islamischen Attentätern aber im Einklang zum Koran.

Merkst du den Unterschied?



lunaticx schrieb:


> Zum Handballbeitrag:
> Der ist doch spitze ...



Was auch immer an Hass auf das eigenen Volk Spitze ist. Muss wohl eine höhere Weißheit der Gutmenschen sein.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn das Land wieder unter Assads Führung ist, kann ja wieder normal regiert werden, es wäre wieder stabil. Dann könnte man ja alle Syrer wieder zurückschicken.



Die fliehen wegen Assad und du sagst, dass sie ja wieder zurück kehren können, wenn Assad wieder regiert?

Dass das kompletter Schwachsinn ist, weiß du nicht?


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die fliehen wegen Assad und du sagst, dass sie ja wieder zurück kehren können, wenn Assad wieder regiert?
> 
> Dass das kompletter Schwachsinn ist, weiß du nicht?



Sie fliehen vor dem Krieg, den sie selbst begonnen haben. Wenn dieser Krieg vorbei ist, gibt es keinen Grund mehr für die Flucht.

Wo ist das Schwachsinn?


----------



## fipS09 (11. Februar 2016)

Politische Verfolgung Andersdenkender in einem diktatorischen Regime ist kein Grund zu fliehen? Außerdem tust du so als wäre JEDER einzelne Syrer für den Krieg verantwortlich. Deshalb ist das Schwachsinn.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sie fliehen vor dem Krieg, den sie selbst begonnen haben. Wenn dieser Krieg vorbei ist, gibt es keinen Grund mehr für die Flucht.
> 
> Wo ist das Schwachsinn?



Sie fliehen vor einem Krieg, den ihnen Assad aufgezweungen hat.
Sobald alle Syrer weg sind, sind nur noch die Extremisten im Land.
Ich hab ja schon gesagt, dass Al Nusra die Alawiten aus dem Land jagen will. Assad ist Alawit.
Es wird sich also erst mal gar nichts ändern, wenn alle Syrer geflohen sind. 
Sobald Assad dann besiegt ist oder selbst geflohen ist -- denn darauf wird es hinauslaufen -- stehst du vor dem Problem, dass du neben dem Irak ein weiteres Land hast, in dem die Menschen nicht mehr sicher leben können.

Das, was du da von dir gibst, ist der größte Blödsinn, den ich je gelesen habe.
Genauso könnte man sagen, dass die Juden ja wieder nach Deutschland zurück kommen können, wenn Hitler den Krieg gewonnen hat. Sie sind dann in einem sicheren Land.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Februar 2016)

Darum können wir uns kümmern, wenn der Krieg vorbei ist.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2016)

Der Krieg wird ja nie vorbei sein.
Oder ist der Krieg in Afghanistan vorbei?
In Somalia waren die USA mal in den 90ern unter Clinton und wollten den Konflikt beenden.
Wird in Somalia noch gekämpft?

Mal sehen, wann die ersten Flüchtlinge aus dem Jemen zu uns kommen.
Dort bekämpfen die Saudis ja alles -- mit Deutschen Waffen.


----------



## azzih (11. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sie fliehen vor dem Krieg, den sie selbst begonnen haben. Wenn dieser Krieg vorbei ist, gibt es keinen Grund mehr für die Flucht.
> 
> Wo ist das Schwachsinn?



Du hast keine Ahnung, sorry. Wie kann man eine so komplexe Lage wie den Syrienkonflikt zusammenfassen in dem Satz "den Krieg den sie selbst begonnen haben", damit hast du dir den Award für die dümmste Aussage redlich verdient.  Und bis in Syrien wieder einigermaßen Stabilität herrscht werden noch Jahre vergehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sie fliehen vor einem Krieg, den ihnen Assad aufgezweungen hat.



Ist auch echt komisch, dass Assad nicht wie Gaddafi oder Hussein enden will, oder?



Threshold schrieb:


> Sobald alle Syrer weg sind, sind nur noch die Extremisten im Land.



Das kann ja wohl niemand ernsthaft wollen, oder?



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab ja schon gesagt, dass Al Nusra die Alawiten aus dem Land jagen will. Assad ist Alawit. Es wird sich also erst mal gar nichts ändern, wenn alle Syrer geflohen sind.
> Sobald Assad dann besiegt ist oder selbst geflohen ist -- denn darauf wird es hinauslaufen -- stehst du vor dem Problem, dass du neben dem Irak ein weiteres Land hast, in dem die Menschen nicht mehr sicher leben können.



Also bleibt nur, dass Assad wieder das Land unter Kontrolle und zurück in stabile Verhältnisse bekommt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das, was du da von dir gibst, ist der größte Blödsinn, den ich je gelesen habe.
> Genauso könnte man sagen, dass die Juden ja wieder nach Deutschland zurück kommen können, wenn Hitler den Krieg gewonnen hat. Sie sind dann in einem sicheren Land.



Wir sollten mal einen Godwins Law Zähler einbauen. 

Kein dummer Beitrag ohne Nazivergleich (der mal wieder, wie so oft inhaltlich falsch ist).

Das Dritte Reich hat den Völkermord an den Juden zum Staatsziel erhoben, an denen quasi alle Behörden des Landes beteiligt waren. Das war die offizielle Politik des Landes.

Hat Assad auch nur im Ansatz was vergleichbares mit den Syrern vor? Hat er jemals die Syrern zu Parasiten im eigenen Land erklärt? Ist an mir vorbeigegangen.

Er bekämpft die Aufständischen und Terroristen. Was ist daran verkehrt?

Wir brauchen (wie du übrigens selbst festgestellt haben) keinen weiteren failed state.

Assad ist (um Mutti zu zitieren) alternativlos, sonst wird Syrien im Chaos versinken.



azzih schrieb:


> Du hast keine Ahnung, sorry. Wie kann man eine so komplexe Lage wie den Syrienkonflikt zusammenfassen in dem Satz "den Krieg den sie selbst begonnen haben", damit hast du dir den Award für die dümmste Aussage redlich verdient.



Ach waren das nicht die Syrier, die gegen Assad demonstriert und gegen die syrischen Streitkräfte einen bewaffneten Kampf begonnen habe?



azzih schrieb:


> Und bis in Syrien wieder einigermaßen Stabilität herrscht werden noch Jahre vergehen.



Insbesondere weil die Türkei und die Golfstaaten diesen Konflikt am Kochen halten.

Russland will diesen Bürgerkrieg endlich mal beenden. Deshalb lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken, als Schrecken ohne Ende.

5 Jahre Bürgerkrieg und fast 500.000 Tote sind auch genug. Wir brauchen keinen neuen Irak oder ein neues Libyen.

___________________________________________________________________________

Hier mal der neuste Brüller:

Muslime erklären ihre eigene Gewaltideologie.

Safer Internet Day: Youtuber erklÃ¤ren den Islam | svz.de

„Dschihad heißt menschlich zu sein und zu bleiben“

Na das wird die Angehörigen der Opfer auf der ganzen Welt erfreuen.


----------



## lunaticx (11. Februar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Du hast keine Ahnung, sorry. Wie kann man eine so komplexe Lage wie den Syrienkonflikt zusammenfassen in dem Satz "den Krieg den sie selbst begonnen haben", damit hast du dir den Award für die dümmste Aussage redlich verdient.  Und bis in Syrien wieder einigermaßen Stabilität herrscht werden noch Jahre vergehen.



*Jahrzehnte !


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist auch echt komisch, dass Assad nicht wie Gaddafi oder Hussein enden will, oder?



Und das gibt ihm das Recht, sein eigenes Volk zu töten und einen Krieg zu führen, das die Extremisten ins Land geholt hat?
Denn durch den Krieg wurde ja erst die Al Nusra Front gegründet. Die gab es vorher gar nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> *Jahrzehnte !



Was nicht an Assad oder Russland liegt. Wenn wir denen endlich mal helfen, dann könnte in Syrien auch bald wieder Frieden einkehren.

Aber wir unterstützen stattdessen lieber die Aufständischen.

Ist schon komsich, oder? 

In der Ostukraine unterstütz Russland die Aufständischen und ist der Böse. In Syrien unterstütz der Westen, die Türkei und die Golfstaaten die Aufständischen. Und wer ist der Böse?

Schon wieder Russland.

Merke. Es kommt immer darauf an, wer die Aufständischen unsterstützt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und das gibt ihm das Recht, sein eigenes Volk zu töten und einen Krieg zu führen, das die Extremisten ins Land geholt hat?



Ist er da irgendwie anderes als andere arabischen Machthaber?

Unterdrücken unsere „strategischen Partner“ in Saudi-Barbarien nicht auch jede Freiheitsbewegung mit brutaler Gewalt? 

Woher diese geheuchelte Empörung? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Denn durch den Krieg wurde ja erst die Al Nusra Front gegründet. Die gab es vorher gar nicht.



Man hatte ja friedlich weiterleben können. Aber das wollten die Syrien ja offensichtlich nicht.

Syrien war vor dem Beginn des Bürgerkrieges 2011 eines der liberaleren Länder im Nahen Osten.

Frauen waren dort gleichberechtigt. Vergleiche doch einfach mal die öffentlich Auftritte von Assad mit seiner Frau und dann die von Erdogan.

Da kann man schön sehen, welche Stellung die Frau hat


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Februar 2016)

gelöscht


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Syrien war vor dem Beginn des Bürgerkrieges 2011 eines der liberaleren Länder im Nahen Osten.
> 
> Frauen waren dort gleichberechtigt. Vergleiche doch einfach mal die öffentlich Auftritte von Assad mit seiner Frau und dann die von Erdogan.
> 
> Da kann man schön sehen, welche Stellung die Frau hat



Jetzt fängst du schon wieder damit an.
Assad hatte Reformen angekündigt, als er an die Macht kam.
Die Reformen gab es nicht. Ergo waren die Leute sauer.
Dann kamen die Arabischen Frühlinge überall und die Syrer nutzten das, um für die Reformen zu demonstrieren,
Assad hat die Demonstration mit Waffengewalt nieder geknüppelt.
Das fanden die Leute auch blöd und haben sich gewehrt, denn in anderen Ländern hat das ja geklappt.
Nur Assad hat gleich alles rein gehauen, was er hatte. Dem konnten die Demonstrationen nichts entgegen bringen -- auch weil Assad von den Russen eine Menge Hilfe hatte.
Daraus resultierte dann eben, dass sich die Al Nustra Front gebildet hatte und eben der IS. Die Al Nusra Front interessiert sich in erster Linie nicht für die Bevölkerung. Die wollen Assad weg haben.
Assad bombt aber in erster Linie gegen die Bevölkerung, denn die sieht er als größere Bedrohung an.
Und deswegen flüchten die Leute nun. 
Solange Assad also an der Macht bleibt, werden die nicht ins Land zurück kehren. 
Ist doch logisch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jetzt fängst du schon wieder damit an.
> Assad hatte Reformen angekündigt, als er an die Macht kam.
> Die Reformen gab es nicht. Ergo waren die Leute sauer.



Und auch ohne diese Reformen war Syrien unter Assad (auch wenn der Mann ein Diktator ist, dass bestreitet niemand) eines der liberaleren Länder im Nahen Osten.

Das ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann kamen die Arabischen Frühlinge überall und die Syrer nutzten das, um für die Reformen zu demonstrieren, Assad hat die Demonstration mit Waffengewalt nieder geknüppelt.



Was ihn nicht von den anderen arabischen Machthaber dort unten unterscheidet.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das fanden die Leute auch blöd und haben sich gewehrt, denn in anderen Ländern hat das ja geklappt.



Ägypten – Der Versuch der Muslimbrüder einen islamischen Gottesstaat zu errichten, wurde durch das Militär beendet. Ergebnis: Militärdiktator 

Libyen – Das Land versinkt im Chaos. Ergebnis: Terror, Rechtlosigkeit und failed state.

Tunesien – Muslime an der Macht. Ergebnis: Ein Scheindemokratische Verfassung, die jederzeit die Einführung der Scharia zulässt.

Zusammenfassung: Jop hat in den anderen Ländern „wunderbar“ geklappt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Nur Assad hat gleich alles rein gehauen, was er hatte. Dem konnten die Demonstrationen nichts entgegen bringen -- auch weil Assad von den Russen eine Menge Hilfe hatte.



Die Handlung Russlands ist nur logisch. Was bringt ein Bündnis wenn man nicht hilft? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Daraus resultierte dann eben, dass sich die Al Nustra Front gebildet hatte und eben der IS. Die Al Nusra Front interessiert sich in erster Linie nicht für die Bevölkerung. Die wollen Assad weg haben.



Und wer sind die Geld- und Waffengeber? Das ist doch die interessante Frage.

Deren Antwort in die Hauptstädte unserer „strategischen Partner“ vor Ort führt. Schönes Ding das.



Threshold schrieb:


> Assad bombt aber in erster Linie gegen die Bevölkerung, denn die sieht er als größere Bedrohung an.



Da die FSA und andere Terroristengruppen genauso feige sind wie die Hamas, starten sie ihre Terrorangriffe aus Wohngebieten. Sicher nicht ohne Hintergedanken.

Was bleibt Assad denn andere übrig, will der den Kampf gegen die Terroristen gewinnen?



Threshold schrieb:


> Und deswegen flüchten die Leute nun.



Feiglinge halt. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Solange Assad also an der Macht bleibt, werden die nicht ins Land zurück kehren. Ist doch logisch.



Sollen sich die Syrer halt bisschen zusammenreißen, wenn Assad wieder an der Macht ist.

Was ist denn die Alternative zu Assad? Ein weiteres Libyen? Eineb weiteren Irak?

Willst du das wirklich? Dann gehen die illegalen Syrer erst recht nicht zurück.


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was bleibt Assad denn andere übrig, will der den Kampf gegen die Terroristen gewinnen?



Er kämpft nicht gegen den IS oder Al Nusra.
Er kämpft gegen sein Volk.
Die anderen überlässt er den Luftangriffen der USA und Co.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er kämpft nicht gegen den IS oder Al Nusra.
> Er kämpft gegen sein Volk. Die anderen überlässt er den Luftangriffen der USA und Co.



Das stimmt doch gar nicht. Er kämpft gegen die FSA, als auch gegen die IS und die Al-Nusra-Front.

Das ist doch der Vorwurf gegen Russland. Das Russland die syrischen Streitkräfte beim Kampf gegen die FSA und andere "gemäßigte" Rebellen unterstützt.

Da die aber zum größten Teil feige aus Wohngebiete heraus kämpft, kommen natürlich auch Zivilsten zu Tode.


----------



## waterpiep (11. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Komm, geh mit deinem pure capitalism masterrace gequatsche dahin wo es jemand hören will und hör auf die Leute hier wiederholt
> aufs härteste zu beleidigen nur weil sie deine absurden Ansichten von der "idealen" Welt nicht teilen.
> Blos gut das Leute die eine solch grobmotorische Ausdrucksweise wie du an den Tag legen noch nichts auf dieser Welt zu melden haben, einfach nur noch arm wenn man sich so wie du hier benehmen muss...



Kapitalismus ist Gesetz du Volltrottel. Mir egal was die Leute hier denken, wenn sie die Realität wie kleine Kinder ignorieren gehen sie halt unter. 
Es ist nur amüsant euch Pussys beim "argumentieren" zuzusehen.


----------



## azzih (11. Februar 2016)

Fakt ist einfach das Assad ein Diktator ist, der eine kleinen Minderheit in Syrien angehört (Alawiten). Alleine dadurch wird er schon nie akzeptiert werden, weil er schlicht nicht das Volk repräsentiert. Fakt ist auch das Assad ohne die Hilfe Russlands und der iranischen Hisbollah-Milizen schon längst entmachtet wäre, er hatte im Krieg gegen die IS, andere islamische Milizen und Oppositionelle  bis auf ein paar Küstenstädte fast alles verloren. Er repräsentiert damit kaum eine starke Kraft die Syrien auf Dauer in einen  stabilen Zustand versetzen könnte. 

Im Krieg zu seiner Machterhaltung hat er hundertausende Zivilisten getötet, teils mit Giftgas- und Streubombenangriffen auf Wohngebiete. Laut UN ist Assad selbst für deutlich über 70% der gesamten zivilen Opfer direkt verantwortlich. Andere Statistiken wie das Syrian Network for Human Rights sprechen sogar von über 95%. Er hat erwiesenermaßen in seiner gesamten Amtszeit systematisch Folter und Geheimgefängnisse eingesetzt um gegen jede Opposition vorzugehen. Bisher sollen im Syrienkrieg ca. 470.000 Syrer gestorben sein .


----------



## Woohoo (11. Februar 2016)

Bald greift noch die aufzustellende Exilarmee ein um das Chaos komplett zu machen. Die "Free Syrian Refugee Army" 

Assad kann nur die Lösung sein außer die Russen lassen ihn fallen. Und sollte das passieren wird die FSRA und das Volk wohl bald gegen den nächsten Feind kämpfen....IS, Al Nusra, Ali Baba usw.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Februar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> Kapitalismus ist Gesetz du Volltrottel.



Kannst du mir das entsprechende Gesetz mal nennen?

Wäre mir neu.



waterpiep schrieb:


> Es ist nur amüsant euch Pussys beim "agumentieren" zuzusehen.



Wer von Pussys und Volltrottel redet, sollte das Wort „argumentieren“ vermeiden.



azzih schrieb:


> Fakt ist einfach das Assad ein Diktator ist, der eine kleinen Minderheit in Syrien angehört (Alawiten). Alleine dadurch wird er schon nie akzeptiert werden, weil er schlicht nicht das Volk repräsentiert.



Welcher Machthaber repräsentiert das ganze Volk? 

Das hast du nirgends.



azzih schrieb:


> Fakt ist auch das Assad ohne die Hilfe Russlands und der iranischen Hisbollah-Milizen schon längst entmachtet wäre, er hatte im Krieg gegen die IS, andere islamische Milizen und Oppositionelle  bis auf ein paar Küstenstädte fast alles verloren. Er repräsentiert damit kaum eine starke Kraft die Syrien auf Dauer in einen  stabilen Zustand versetzen könnte.



Und die Terroristen wären ohne Hilfe vom Westen, der Türkei und den Golfstaaten, auch schon längst militärisch untergegangen.

Wo ist da jetzt der Unterschied?



azzih schrieb:


> Im Krieg zu seiner Machterhaltung hat er hundertausende Zivilisten getötet, teils mit Giftgas- und Streubombenangriffen auf Wohngebiete.



Für die Gasangriffe ist nach neusten Untersuchungen des MIT *nicht* Assad verantwortlich.



azzih schrieb:


> Laut UN ist Assad selbst für deutlich über 70% der gesamten zivilen Opfer direkt verantwortlich. Andere Statistiken wie das Syrian Network for Human Rights sprechen sogar von über 95%.



Weil die FSA und andere Terrorgruppen aus Wohngebiete heraus agieren.

Das heißt die syrischen Streitkräfte treffen zwangsläufig Zivilisten, während umgekehrt die Terrorgruppen fast ausschließlich die Streitkräfte treffen.

Und was soll die Unterscheidung zwischen Zivilisten und Soldaten?

Ist das Leben eines Menschen weniger wert, nur weil er Militärangehöriger ist? Das ist zynisch.



azzih schrieb:


> Er hat erwiesenermaßen in seiner gesamten Amtszeit systematisch Folter und Geheimgefängnisse eingesetzt um gegen jede Opposition vorzugehen.



Und unterscheidet sich damit kein Stück von anderen arabischen Machthabern. Auch nicht von unseren „strategischen Partner“ in Saudi-Babarien.



azzih schrieb:


> Bisher sollen im Syrienkrieg ca. 470.000 Syrer gestorben sein.



Und deshalb ist es nur wünschenswert, dass dieser Bürgerkrieg endlich mal beendet wird.

Und dafür setzt sich im Moment nur Russland ein.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Bald greift noch die aufzustellende Exilarmee ein um das Chaos komplett zu machen. Die "Free Syrian Refugee Army"
> 
> Assad kann nur die Lösung sein außer die Russen lassen ihn fallen. Und sollte das passieren wird die FSRA und das Volk wohl bald gegen den nächsten Feind kämpfen....IS, Al Nusra, Ali Baba usw.



Meinstest du nicht "Rapefugee"


----------



## waterpiep (11. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kannst du mir das entsprechende Gesetz mal nennen?
> 
> Wäre mir neu.



Du bist sowas von am Arsch wenn du das jetzt noch fragst.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer von Pussys und Volltrottel redet, sollte das Wort „argumentieren“ vermeiden.



Leute die auf auf sowas lauern sind richtig erbärmlich.


----------



## the_leon (11. Februar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> Leute die auf auf sowas lauern sind richtig erbärmlich.



Dir ist bewusst, dass "sowas" nicht im Duden steht?


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Februar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> Du bist sowas von am Arsch wenn du das jetzt noch fragst.



Aha. Warum das? Du sagst es stünde im Gesetz. Ich hätte doch gerne mal gewusst, wie das entsprechende Gesetz heißt.



waterpiep schrieb:


> Leute die auf auf sowas lauern sind richtig erbärmlich.



Wieso? Weil ich meine Beiträge nicht mit Beleidigungen schmücken muss?

Stimmt, ein sachlicher Umgang in einer Diskussion ist schon erbärmlich.


----------



## waterpiep (11. Februar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Dir ist bewusst, dass "sowas" nicht im Duden steht?



Du bist dir bewusst, dass du ein Depp bist ?
Duden | so was, so­was | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition


----------



## the_leon (11. Februar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> Du bist dir bewusst, dass du ein Depp bist ?
> Duden | so was, so*was | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition



Dir ist bewusst, dass das trotzdem umgangssprachlich ist?
Und auch das "so was" die empfohlene Schreibweise ist?
Und das es deine Beiträge sachlicher erscheinen lassen würde, wenn du auch Beleidigungen verzichten würdest?


----------



## the_leon (11. Februar 2016)

Weißt du was?
Eine sachliche Diskussion lässt sich ohne Beleidigungen besser führen. 
Ich möchte dich darauf hinweisen, dass du bei mir und vielen anderen Usern, die Wert auf eine sachliche Diskussion legen mit diesem Verhalten auf Ablehnung stößt.
Ich und bestimmt auch viele andere User wären dir dankbar, wenn du mal darüber nachdenken würdest, wenn du darüber nachdenken würdest.


----------



## Verminaard (11. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und unterscheidet sich damit kein Stück von anderen arabischen Machthabern. Auch nicht von unseren „strategischen Partner“ in Saudi-Babarien.



Du hast unseren Befehlshaber aus Uebersee vergessen.
Die koennen das auch ganz gut mit Folter und Geheimgefaengnissen. Desweiteren Ausspionieren von Verbuendeten usw.

Wofuer hat Obama nochmal gleich den Friedensnobelpreis bekommen und wieso ist Guantanamo noch immer nicht Geschichte?


*the_leon*: don't feed the troll
Melden und gut ist.


----------



## waterpiep (11. Februar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Weißt du was?
> Eine sachliche Diskussion lässt sich ohne Beleidigungen besser führen.
> Ich möchte dich darauf hinweisen, dass du bei mir und vielen anderen Usern, die Wert auf eine sachliche Diskussion legen mit diesem Verhalten auf Ablehnung stößt.
> Ich und bestimmt auch viele andere User wären dir dankbar, wenn du mal darüber nachdenken würdest, wenn du darüber nachdenken würdest.



Denk mal lieber darüber nach das Buch aus meinem Link zu lesen. Meine Beleidigungen sind übrigens durchaus sachlicher Natur um euch zu beschreiben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Februar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> Sachliche Diskussion mit Sozialisten...
> 
> Ansonsten hier viel Spaß wenn du noch was lernen möchtest über Kapitalismus : (sogar kostenlos, naja es würde dich deine Dummheit kosten)
> http://www.capitalism.net/Capitalism/CAPITALISM_Internet.pdf



Hättest du hier tatsächlich mal gelesen, hättest du gemerkt, dass ich ein Befürworter des Kapitalismus bin.

Aber das würde ja lesen und verstehen erfordern.

Und ich fragte dich nach einem Gesetz, da du behauptet hast, der Kapitalismus wäre Gesetz.


----------



## aloha84 (11. Februar 2016)

@all

Ist euch eigentlich aufgefallen, dass man nur alle 60 Sekunden einen Beitrag melden kann?! War mir neu.....


----------



## waterpiep (11. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hättest du hier tatsächlich mal gelesen, hättest du gemerkt, dass ich ein Befürworter des Kapitalismus bin.
> 
> Aber das würde ja lesen und verstehen erfordern.
> 
> Und ich fragte dich nach einem Gesetz, da du behauptet hast, der Kapitalismus wäre Gesetz.



Das macht keinen Sinn, du kannst auch nicht Befürworter der Schwerkraft sein.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Du hast unseren Befehlshaber aus Uebersee vergessen.
> Die koennen das auch ganz gut mit Folter und Geheimgefaengnissen. Desweiteren Ausspionieren von Verbuendeten usw.
> 
> Wofuer hat Obama nochmal gleich den Friedensnobelpreis bekommen und wieso ist Guantanamo noch immer nicht Geschichte?



Da fällt mir immer Volker Pispers ein:

„Obama hat eine Liste die er unterzeichnet, die die CIA dann mit Drohen abarbeitet.

Man stelle sich mal vor Putin oder Assad würden das machen. Das dürfen die doch gar nicht, die haben nicht mal einen Friedensnobelpreis.“

Es passt halt wie die Faust aufs Auge.



aloha84 schrieb:


> @all
> 
> Ist euch eigentlich aufgefallen, dass man nur alle 60 Sekunden einen Beitrag melden kann?! War mir neu.....



Dito  Ehrlicherweise ist das aber auch in 3 Jahren das erste Mal, dass ein User so viele Beiträge hintereinander verfasst hat, die Meldungswürdig sind.



waterpiep schrieb:


> Das macht keinen Sinn, du kannst auch nicht Befürworter der Schwerkraft sein.



Kaptialismus=Wirtschaftsform

Schwerkraft=Naturgesetz

Merkst du was?

Das eine kann man befürworte oder auch nicht, dass andere ist immer da.


----------



## waterpiep (11. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kaptialismus=Wirtschaftsform
> 
> Schwerkraft=Naturgesetz
> 
> ...



Das ist der traurige Denkfehler der eine Kultur kollabieren lässt.


----------



## the_leon (11. Februar 2016)

@Mods: Danke


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Februar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> Das ist der traurige Denkfehler der eine Kultur kollabieren lässt.



Na dann erheitere uns doch mal mit deinem speziellen Insiderwissen und erläutere uns wie es wirklich aussieht.

Wahlweise mit Quellen. Sollte ja kein Problem sein.

@Mods

Danke auch von mir, das ging schnell.

Ist wohl das erste Mal hier im Thread, dass sich alle einig sein werden xD


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. Februar 2016)

Wer war dieser waterpiep überhaupt ? Da war doch schon mal gesperrt. 

Schon gehört die Drohne der Amis die Deutschland überflogen hat, ist identisch mit der, die bei uns keine Flugerlaubnis bekommen hat (Eurohawk).


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Februar 2016)

waterpiep schrieb:


> Kapitalismus ist Gesetz du Volltrottel. Mir egal was die Leute hier denken, wenn sie die Realität wie kleine Kinder ignorieren gehen sie halt unter.
> Es ist nur amüsant euch Pussys beim "argumentieren" zuzusehen.



Uh, autsch, der König unter den Narren will mir was von Gesetzen erzählen. 
Und dann auch noch mit einer so "gebildeten" Wortwahl. 

So dann eure Majestät König Obernarr waterpiep der kapitaschisten Meisterrasse lasset mich euch sagen, meiner Person interessieret euer absurdes Gerede nicht!
So dann schere er sich also hinfort und belästige er jenen Pöbel der seine abstrusen Ansichten teile. 

Ich hoffe das war dem Herrn Narren seiner Position entsprechend vornehm genug geantwortet?


----------



## the_leon (11. Februar 2016)

Waterpiep was einer, der sich vor ungefähr 4 Wochen angemeldet hat um hier alle mit seinen Beleidigungen zu erfreuen.
Und die Narrenzeit ist nach dem Aschermittwoch endlich auch für ihn vorbei


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Februar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Waterpiep was einer, der sich vor ungefähr 4 Wochen angemeldet hat um hier alle mit seinen Beleidigungen zu erfreuen.
> Und die Narrenzeit ist nach dem Aschermittwoch endlich auch für ihn vorbei



Komische Hofnarren gibt es halt immer wieder, vor allem jene die ohne das System das sie abmurksen möchten wahrscheinlich nicht mal lebensfähig wären da sie die ersten Personen wären die in ihrer "heiligen" neuen Welt unter die Räder kämen.


----------



## Woohoo (11. Februar 2016)

Einfach wegsprerren...voll der Anti AfD move


----------



## Threshold (11. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da fällt mir immer Volker Pispers ein:
> 
> „Obama hat eine Liste die er unterzeichnet, die die CIA dann mit Drohen abarbeitet.
> 
> ...



Wie viele russische Opposionelle und Kritiker Putins sind in den letzten 10 Jahren ins Gefängnis gewandert oder unter mysteriösen Umständen ums Leben gekommen?
Dass die CIA eine Todesliste hat, ist bekannt. Weil die USA eine unabhängige Presse haben, sickert sowas eben durch.
Aber wer sagt denn, dass die Russen nicht auch eine Liste haben? Weil der russische Geheimdienst keine Webseite hat, wo sie drauf steht?


----------



## Sparanus (11. Februar 2016)

Und weil beide eben so handeln sollten wir machen was für uns vorteilhaft sind
und nicht unbedingt die Amis dies, die Amis das.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele russische Opposionelle und Kritiker Putins sind in den letzten 10 Jahren ins Gefängnis gewandert oder unter mysteriösen Umständen ums Leben gekommen?
> Dass die CIA eine Todesliste hat, ist bekannt. Weil die USA eine unabhängige Presse haben, sickert sowas eben durch.
> Aber wer sagt denn, dass die Russen nicht auch eine Liste haben? Weil der russische Geheimdienst keine Webseite hat, wo sie drauf steht?



Ach so, jetzt verstehe ich.

Politischer Mord wird dadurch legitim, dass man eine Presse hat die darüber berichtet.

Und ich dachte immer politischer Mord wäre in jedem Fall illegitim.

Na das wird die Angehörigen der Drohnentoten durch die USA aber erfreuen.


----------



## azzih (11. Februar 2016)

Nur ermordet, inhaftiert und verfolgt die USA keine Oppositionellen und Systemkritiker im eigenen Land. Putin tut dies durchaus und schaltet zudem die Presse gleich. Die USA sind trotz dem Drohnen-Unrecht ein demokratischer Staat mit funktionierender Gewaltenteilung, das sollte man nicht vergessen. Russland ist bestenfalls ne gelenkte Demokratie, aber mit demokratischen Werten hat das in Russland historisch noch nie so recht geklappt 

Geb dir halt dahingehend Recht, das politisch angeordneter Mord immer pre se schon Unrecht ist, egal ob per Drohne oder per Stasi-Apparate. Die Menschen haben nie ein ordentliches Verfahren bekommen oder die Möglichkeit sich zu verteidigen und die Kollateralschäden der Drohnen sind ziemlich hoch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (11. Februar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Nur ermordet, inhaftiert und verfolgt die USA keine Oppositionellen und Systemkritiker im eigenen Land.



Das macht es natürlich viel besser. 



azzih schrieb:


> Putin tut dies durchaus und schaltet zudem die Presse gleich.



Hast du dafür handfeste Beweise? Du unterstellst hier immerhin Mord.



azzih schrieb:


> Die USA sind trotz dem Drohnen-Unrecht ein demokratischer Staat mit funktionierender Gewaltenteilung, das sollte man nicht vergessen.



Und das bringt den Ermordeten und den Angehörigen jetzt genau was?



azzih schrieb:


> Russland ist bestenfalls ne gelenkte Demokratie, aber mit demokratischen Werten hat das in Russland historisch noch nie so recht geklappt



Richtig. Aber Verbrechen von Staaten sind nicht besser oder schlechter, weil sie eine Demokratie sind oder nicht.

Eigentlich ist es im Falle der USA sogar doch schlimmer, gerade weil sie eine Demokratie sind.

Predigen Menschenrechte und Rechtstaatlichkeit und morden dann per Drohne. Das ist schon stark widersprüchlich.



azzih schrieb:


> Geb dir halt dahingehend Recht, das politisch angeordneter Mord immer pre se schon Unrecht ist, egal ob per Drohne oder per Stasi-Apparate. Die Menschen haben nie ein ordentliches Verfahren bekommen oder die Möglichkeit sich zu verteidigen und die Kollateralschäden der Drohnen sind ziemlich hoch.



Exakt.

Und vielleicht sollten wir dann nicht so sehr moralisch auf Russland runter schauen, wenn wir (der Westen) selbst nicht besser sind.


----------



## Sparanus (11. Februar 2016)

Ich sag nur Kommunisten in den USA zum Thema politisch Verfolgt. 

Wie gesagt, handeln wir danach was besser für uns ist. 
Wenn es Putin ist, dann ist es so. 
Wir sind leider nicht stark genug um beide unter Druck zu setzen.


----------



## floppyexe (11. Februar 2016)

https://www.youtube.com/watch?time_continue=51&v=9Gx4otMI3s0


----------



## Nightslaver (11. Februar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> *Nur ermordet, inhaftiert und verfolgt die USA keine Oppositionellen und Systemkritiker im eigenen Land. *Putin tut dies durchaus und schaltet zudem die Presse gleich.* Die USA sind trotz dem Drohnen-Unrecht ein demokratischer Staat mit funktionierender Gewaltenteilung,* das sollte man nicht vergessen. Russland ist bestenfalls ne gelenkte Demokratie, aber mit demokratischen Werten hat das in Russland historisch noch nie so recht geklappt



Ach wirklich? Na dann muss ich mir die völlig undemokratische und unrechtsstaatliche Verfolgung, Inhaftierung und teilweise Folter von amerikanischen Sozialisten und Kommunisten während des kalten Krieges wohl eingebildet haben... 

Ich zitiere mal:



> Im Inneren fand der Kampf gegen den Kommunismus seinen radikalen Ausdruck im McCarthyismus. Des Kommunismus Verdächtigte wurden vor ein Komitee für „unamerikanische“ Aktivitäten geladen. Thomas Mann wurde als Verfechter Stalins bezeichnet, auch Bert Brecht oder Albert Einstein  wurden vorgeladen. *Letzterer äußerte, dass es sich hier um eine „Art  der Inquisition“ handle, die „den Geist der Verfassung verletzt“, indem  sie im Namen der äußeren Gefahr „alle geistigen Anstrengungen in der  Öffentlichkeit […] unter Verdacht“ stellt und „all diejenigen, die sich  nicht zu unterwerfen bereit sind, von ihren Positionen zu entfernen, das  heißt: sie auszuhungern“.* Ethel und Julius Rosenberg wurden schließlich sogar wegen Spionage hingerichtet.
> 
> Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Kommunistenverfolgung



Hmm, ja, irgendwie nicht wirklich besser als das was man anderen immer wieder so vorwirft...
Hatte schon was zutiefst mittelalterliches, wie die Hexenverfolgungen. Ging teilweise sogar so weit das jeder der seinen Nachbar nicht leiden konnte ihn einfach mal als Kommunist denunziert hat...



azzih schrieb:


> Geb dir halt dahingehend Recht, das politisch angeordneter Mord immer pre se schon Unrecht ist, egal ob per Drohne oder per Stasi-Apparate. Die Menschen haben nie ein ordentliches Verfahren bekommen oder die Möglichkeit sich zu verteidigen und die Kollateralschäden der Drohnen sind ziemlich hoch.



Man muss sich da nichts vormachen, Rechtsstaatlichkeit und Demokratie gelten auch in einer westlichen Demokratie nur solange etwas wie sie denn Interessen dienlich sind, wenn man damit nicht ans Ziel kommt hat man auch hier kaum Gewissensbisse davor sie nach Möglichkeit auzuhebeln, oder zu umgehen, oder einfach außer Kraft zu setzen.
Die USA machen dies seit Jahrzehnten vor wie schnell und einfach das gehen kann.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. Februar 2016)

_Der Dokumentarfilm „My Escape / Meine Flucht“ ist eine Montage aus  (Handy-)Videos von Flüchtlingen, die ihre lebensgefährliche Flucht nach  Deutschland selbst kommentieren. Der Film lässt die Flüchtlinge selbst  sprechen: Sie kommentieren ihr Filmmaterial. So entsteht ein  eindrückliches Bild aus nächster Nähe, von Menschen, deren Verzweiflung  sie nach Europa treibt – ungeachtet aller Gefahren.
_
Video "My Escape / Meine Flucht | Dokumente der Vertreibung" | WDR | ARD Mediathek

10.02.2016 | 90:00 Min. | Quelle: WDR


----------



## lunaticx (12. Februar 2016)

Um das mal für mich abzuschließen:

Alles was momentan AFD wählt, wählen will, sympathisant von Pegida etc. ist hat die Schnauze voll von der jetzigen Regierung.
Kann man voll und ganz verstehen. Allerdings wird das ganze durch AFD wählen eben nicht besser (eher schlechter).

Die Flüchtlingskrise entsteht / entstand durch eine absolute miese Außenpolitik / Wirtschaftspolitik (siehe Freihandelsabkommen mit Afrika) seitens Europa / Amerika / Russland.
Nun ist se da, müssen ma halt mit zurecht kommen.

Einige von den Flüchtlingen werden nachdem Syrien / Afghanistan etc wieder befriedet ist, zurückkehren.
Der Rest bleibt hier und baut sich ein schönes Leben auf.

Das da wahrscheinlich (oder eher sicher) auch ein paar Sozialschmarotzer dabei sind sollte jeden klar sein, allerdings ists dabei relativ egal obs einen deutschen Pass oder syrischen oder sonstwas hat.
Arschlöcher gibts eben überall.

Für alle anderen -> die meinen der Islam wird uns überrollen und gefügig machen -> das ist Angst vor neuem / unbekanntem und natürlich gibts die ewig gestrigen -> Früher war alles besser ... Nein da war eben alles anders.
Da wird rein gar nichts passieren ... außer der üblichen ******** ... aber wie oben geschrieben, das bekommen Menschen mit deutschem Pass ebenso hin.

Achja ... und nur weil wir Glück hatten in einem reichen Industriestaat geboren zu werden, und leben zu dürfen, hat niemand das Recht dieses "Glück" anderen zu verbieten.
Und bevor mir hier wer kommt -> ja die könnten ja den gleichen Wohlstand haben, müssten eben nur ihren Arsch hochkriegn -> der verschließt die Augen vor der Realität.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Um das mal für mich abzuschließen:
> 
> Alles was momentan AFD wählt, wählen will, sympathisant von Pegida etc. ist hat die Schnauze voll von der jetzigen Regierung.
> Kann man voll und ganz verstehen. Allerdings wird das ganze durch AFD wählen eben nicht besser (eher schlechter).



Schlechter als die jetzigen Rechtsbrecher kann es die AfD auch nicht machen.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Die Flüchtlingskrise entsteht / entstand durch eine absolute miese Außenpolitik / Wirtschaftspolitik (siehe Freihandelsabkommen mit Afrika) seitens Europa / Amerika / Russland.
> Nun ist se da, müssen ma halt mit zurecht kommen.



Und immer mehr Menschen in Deutschland und Europa zeigen an der Wahlurne wie sie damit zurecht kommen wollen.

Nur Merkel mit ihrem „Wir schaffen das™“ Manta steht da allein auf weiter Flur. Wohin das führt, kann man schön in den Umfragen sehen.

Noch nie war sie in 10 Jahren Regentschaft so unbeliebt wie heute.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Einige von den Flüchtlingen werden nachdem Syrien / Afghanistan etc wieder befriedet ist, zurückkehren.
> Der Rest bleibt hier und baut sich ein schönes Leben auf.



Mal abgesehen davon, dass das nach wie vor keine „Flüchtlinge“ sind sondern illegale Einwanderer und Sozialtouristen, ist das schlicht falsch.

Selbst wenn es Flüchtling wären, nie war für Leute denen Asyl gewährt wurde, gedacht, dass sie dauerhaft in dem Land bleiben. Asyl ist eine *vorübergehende* Schutzgewährung, bis sich die Umstände geändert haben.

Es gibt keinen Grund, das auch nur ein Syrer in Deutschland bleibt, nachdem Assad den Sieg über die Terroristen errungen hat.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Das da wahrscheinlich (oder eher sicher) auch ein paar Sozialschmarotzer dabei sind sollte jeden klar sein, allerdings ists dabei relativ egal obs einen deutschen Pass oder syrischen oder sonstwas hat.
> Arschlöcher gibts eben überall.



Absolut. Nur mit deutschen Arschlöchern muss man leben. Es gibt keinen sachlichen Grund ausländische Arschlöcher hier zu behalten.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Für alle anderen -> die meinen der Islam wird uns überrollen und gefügig machen -> das ist Angst vor neuem / unbekanntem und natürlich gibts die ewig gestrigen -> Früher war alles besser ... Nein da war eben alles anders.
> Da wird rein gar nichts passieren ... außer der üblichen ******** ... aber wie oben geschrieben, das bekommen Menschen mit deutschem Pass ebenso hin.



Es kann sich ein jeder von der Lebenswirklichkeit des Islams ein Bild machen.

Kein Land, in dem der Islam die Macht hat, ist frei. Es gibt keine Demokratie, keine Gleichberechtigung von Mann und Frau, keine Meinungs-, Rede- oder Pressefreiheit, kein Demonstrationsrecht. Wer sowas ernsthaft will, darf sich eines der Länder aussuchen, wo es das bereits gibt.

Es kann aber keiner von aufgeklärten Europäern, die den Schrecken des Mittelalters lange hinter sich gelassen haben, erwarten, dass sie das auch wollen. 

Und die Mehrheit in Europa will den Islam eben *nicht*. 

Und das ist keine Angst vor neuem oder unbekannten (dieses Scheinargument wird ja gerne herangezogen). 

Der Buddhismus ist z.B. viel unbekannter (weil weniger vorhanden in Deutschland) und wird von der Mehrheit der Bevölkerung eben nicht als Gefahr gesehen.

Und die Zahlen aus diesem Artikel sprechen für sich.

Das Märchen von den friedlichen Muslimen in Westeuropa, die ja viel besser integriert und friedlicher sind, als ihre Brüder und Schwestern im Nahen Osten, ist widerlegt.

Der Islam steht für Ungleichheit und Gewalt. Und das es immer mehr Leute gibt, die das nicht wollen, ist die logische Konsequenz.

Wir hatten schon mal in Deutschland eine totalitäre Gewaltideologie, die die Menschen in zwei Gruppen unterteilt hat.

Die Folge waren der schlimmste Krieg in der Menschheitsgeschichte sowie der schlimmste Völkermord in der Menschheitsgeschichte.

Nicht umsonst lernen Schüler heute in Deutschland „Wehret den Anfängen.“ Und genau, dass ist jetzt der Fall.

Appeasement funktioniert nicht gegenüber totalitären Gewaltideologien.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Achja ... und nur weil wir Glück hatten in einem reichen Industriestaat geboren zu werden, und leben zu dürfen, hat niemand das Recht dieses "Glück" anderen zu verbieten.



Das Problem wird sich aber nicht lösen, wenn die Leute herkommen. Das einzige was dann passiert ist, dass Europa in 2 Generationen genauso aussieht, wie die Länder aus denen sie kamen. Dann wurde exakt null erreicht.

Und wenn die Bürger in Europa, dass nicht wollen (und die derzeitigen Wahltrends in Europa sprechen dafür) dann haben die Politiker das auch so umzusetzen.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Und bevor mir hier wer kommt -> ja die könnten ja den gleichen Wohlstand haben, müssten eben nur ihren Arsch hochkriegn -> der verschließt die Augen vor der Realität.



China und Indien.

Wenn man was erreichen will, dann kann man das auch.


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach so, jetzt verstehe ich.
> 
> Politischer Mord wird dadurch legitim, dass man eine Presse hat die darüber berichtet.



Nein. Aber eine freie Presse berichtet eben von sowas. Sie kritisiert und hinterfragt die Regierung.
Die Presse hebt den Zeigefinger und erklärt, was nicht gut ist.

Eine kontrollierte Presse, wie sie in Russland besteht, berichtet natürlich nicht über Regierungskritische Dinge.
Sie propagieren alles und finden alles gut, was die Regierung macht.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und ich dachte immer politischer Mord wäre in jedem Fall illegitim.



Mord ist Mord, egal aus welchen Gründen.
Dei Staaten legen das nur eben für sich aus. Das machen alle so.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Na das wird die Angehörigen der Drohnentoten durch die USA aber erfreuen.



Na ja, wer terroristische Vereinigungen unterstützt, darf sich eben nicht wundern, wenn er im Fadenkreuz einiger Geheimdienste steht.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Na ja, wer terroristische Vereinigungen unterstützt, darf sich eben nicht wundern, wenn er im Fadenkreuz einiger Geheimdienste steht.





Aha, sorry, aber das schon eine zimlich fragwürdige Aussage...

Wie willst du denn wissen ob dein Nachbar dummerweise ein Terrorist ist und im Ziel irgend eines US-Geheimdienstes steht und daher  von einer Drohne abgeschossen werden könnte wo du, nur weil du zufällig direkt nebenan wohnst dann auch zu tode kommst?
Kannst du die Gedanken deines Nachbarn lesen, oder hast du nen direkten Draht / Hack zum Geheimdienst und weißt es daher? Wohl kaum!
Du hast im Grunde überhaupt keine Chance und bist auf gedeih und verderb vom Glück abhängig das du grade nicht unglücklicherweise in der nähe bist / wohnst wenn irgend ein US-Soldat das Knöpfchen für die Raketen seiner Drohne drückt um deinen Nachbarn zu liquideren.
Genauso reicht es schon wenn man als Bauer, was in Pakistan, oder Afghanistan, nicht unüblich ist (zur Selstverteidigung), mit einer AK-47 rumläuft um von einem US-Drohnenpiloten vor seinem kleinen Monitor als Terrorist eingestuft zu werden und Opfer einer Drohne zu werden, auch da keine Chance...

Daher sind Drohnenangriffe auch als absolut verwerfliche Handlungen / Verbrechen gegen die Zivilisten einzustufen, sofern sie außerhalb eines offiziellen militärischen Konflikts eingesetzt werden!


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aha, sorry, aber das schon eine zimlich fragwürdige Aussage...



Nein. Das ist schon so richtig gesagt.
Das ist extra so überspitzt geschrieben. 
Ich erwarte von der Regierung, in dessen Land ich lebe, dass sie mich beschützt. Dafür bezahle ich Steuern.
Baut also mein Nachbar in seinem Keller eine Bombe zusammen oder hortet tonnenweise Düngemittel und Diesel, erwarte ich, dass die ausführende Organe des Staates Hinweise, die sie aus der Bevölkerung bekommen, nachgehen und diese Leute verhaften.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Genauso reicht es schon wenn man als Bauer, was in Pakistan nicht unüblich ist, mit einer AK-47 rumläuft um von einem US-Drohnenpiloten vor seinem kleinen Monitor als Terrorist eingestuft zu werden und Opfer einer Drohne zu werden, auch da keine Chance...



Wieso sollte man mit einer AK47 herumlaufen?
Verstehe ich nicht.
Dass in solchen Ländern viele Konflikte mit der Waffe "gelöst" werden, liegt ja vor allem daran, dass in diesen Ländern so viele Waffen verfügbar sind.
Man sollte mal die Waffen einsammeln. scharfe Waffengesetze. Waffenkäufe unterbinden. Waffenexporte verbieten.
Ich hab kein Problem damit, dass 500 Leute bei Heckler und Koch ihren Job verlieren, weil Deutschland keine Handfeuerwaffen mehr exportiert. 
Genauso wenig stört es mich, wenn Krauss-Maffei Wegmann von den 2700 Angestellten die Hälfte entlassen muss, weil Deutschland keine Leopard 2 Panzer mehr baut.
Man muss endlich mal konsequent sein. 
niemand in der Regierung scheint ja zu verstehen, dass Waffenexporte und Flüchtlinge eine Gemeinsamkeit haben.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Daher sind Drohnenangriffe auch als absolut verwerfliche Handlungen einzustufen!



Absolut richtig. Sehe ich genauso wie du. Jede Form des Tötens ist widerlich, verwerflich und sollte bestraft werden.
Man sollte Staaten, die sowas machen, egal mit welchen Mitteln, aus der Staatengemeinschaft ausschließen und sie isolieren. 

Schlimm ist nur, dass Flinten Uschi inzwischen auch bewaffnete Drohnen für die Bundeswehr haben will.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nein. Das ist schon so richtig gesagt.
> Das ist extra so überspitzt geschrieben.
> 
> 
> ...



Das aber nicht so einfach wie es klingt, oder anders gesagt, Theorie und Praxis...
Oft bekommst du das nicht mit was dein Nachbar da treibt und selbst wenn haben viele oft Angst, zu recht. Natürlich geht auch die afghanische Regierung solchen Meldungen nach, aber sie kann die Bevölkerung nicht vor der Rache der Terroristen schützen. Die kommen dann halt Nachts und knüpfen dich für deinen Verrat auf, ohne das die Regierung da was machen könnte.
Das ja das Problem in diesen Ländern. Die Regierungen / Sicherheitsorgane sind so schwach das es genug Freiräume für Terroristen gibt. Das nicht wie in Europa, oder den USA wo du hochgezüchtete Sicherheitsaperate hast die über eine halbwegs brauchbare Ausrüstung, Abdeckung des Landes, Personalstärke und Ausbildung verfügen. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso sollte man mit einer AK47 herumlaufen?
> Verstehe ich nicht.



Eben weil viele Streitigkeiten dort unten mit Waffen ausgetragen werden laufen die ja mit ihren AKs rum.
Sicher wäre ein einziehen der Waffen das sinnvollste, aber das wirst du nicht so ohne weiteres durchgesetzt bekommen. Schau dir doch die USA an, selbst da gleicht es fast einem Kampf gegen die Windmühlen wenn man schon nur schärfere Waffengesetze durchbringen will und da herrschen noch lange keine solchen Zustände wie in Pakistan, oder Afgahnistan.

Folglich, nicht jeder Mensch der in Afgahnistan, oder Pakistan, mit einer Waffe rumläuft ist automatisch auch ein Terrorist, für die USA aber faktisch schon und das rechtfertigt für die USA schon ihn einfach per Drohne zu ermorden, selbst wenn man überhaupt nicht sicher verifizieren kann das es sich dabei auch wirklich um einen Terroristen handelt.
Aber Hauptsache erstmal getötet, sicher ist sicher und rechtliche Konsequenzen braucht man ja nicht fürchten...


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Eben weil viele Streitigkeiten dort unten mit Waffen ausgetragen werden laufen die ja mit ihren AKs rum.
> Sicher wäre ein einziehen der Waffen das sinnvollste, aber das wirst du nicht so ohne weiteres durchgesetzt bekommen. Schau dir doch die USA an, selbst da gleicht es fast einem Kampf gegen die Windmühlen wenn man schon nur schärfere Waffengesetze durchbringen will und da herrschen noch lange keine solchen Zustände wie in Pakistan, oder Afgahnistan.



Schau dir Kanada an.
Dort gibt es ebensoviele Waffen pro Einwohner wie in den USA.
Trotzdem werden dort nicht 15.000 Menschen pro Jahr erschossen.
Die Frage ist eher, woher das kommt?
Meiner Meinung nach kommt es vor allem daher, dass in den USA deutlich mehr Angst geschürt wird als in Kanada.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Folglich, nicht jeder Mensch der in Afgahnistan, oder Pakistan, mit einer Waffe rumläuft ist automatisch auch ein Terrorist, für die USA aber faktisch schon und das rechtfertigt für die USA schon ihn einfach per Drohne zu ermorden, selbst wenn man überhaupt nicht sicher verifizieren kann das es auch der Fall ist.
> Aber Hauptsache erstmal getötet, sicher ist sicher und rechtliche Konsequenzen braucht man ja nicht fürchten...



Natürlich nicht. Das Dilemma ist, dass du dort keine staatliche Struktur hast. Es gibt keine staatliche Sicherheit.
Und trotzdem wird keine Drohne auf den Mann mit einer AK47 feuern, der alleine über ein Feld läuft.
Eher feuert die Drohne auf eine Hochzeitsgesellschaft, weil dort 40 Leute sind, die mit ihren Waffen in die Luft schießen.
Und da sind wir dann wieder bei dem Problem, dass jeder dort massig Waffen hat und darauf zugreifen kann.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht. Das Dilemma ist, dass du dort keine staatliche Struktur hast. Es gibt keine staatliche Sicherheit.
> Und trotzdem wird keine Drohne auf den Mann mit einer AK47 feuern, der alleine über ein Feld läuft.
> *Eher feuert die Drohne auf eine Hochzeitsgesellschaft, weil dort 40 Leute sind, die mit ihren Waffen in die Luft schießen.
> Und da sind wir dann wieder bei dem Problem, dass jeder dort massig Waffen hat und darauf zugreifen kann.*



Und selbst wenn das der Fall ist gibt das noch niemanden das Recht in einem fremden Luftraum mit einer Drohne auf 40 Leute zu schießen von denen niemand sagen kann das es sich dabei wirklich um Terroristen handelt.
Und es ist übrigens auch in anderen Ländern, USA zum Beispiel nicht unüblich das da bei Hochzeiten mit Waffen in die Luft gefeuert wird, sind das aber deshalb alles Terroisten?
Da feuert ja auch keiner einfach mal zur Sicherheit eine Rakete per Drohne in die Menge...
Was denkst du wäre da los wenn China mit einer Drohne über die USA fliegen  würde und dort in Menschengruppen feuert die mit Waffen in die Luft  schießen weil das ja Terroisten sein könnten? Das gäbe einen riesen Aufschrei wie man so ein Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit begehen kann, selbst wenn wirklich 2 Terrositen darunter gewesen wären.


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2016)

Das ist ja eine Frage der Aufklärung.
Die muss zu 100% sicher sein, sonst kannst du keine Drohne los schicken.
Und da es keine 100% Sicherheit gibt, erübrigen sich letztendlich alle anderen Sachen.
Aber das interessiert nun mal niemanden.
Die USA gaukeln so ihrer Bevölkerung Sicherheit vor, anstatt mal die Außenpolitik und Wirtschaftspolitik zu ändern, damit sowas erst gar nicht entstehen kann.
Aber das interessiert dann die Konzerne nicht, denn die sacken nur die Gewinne ein, um den Rest muss sich der Staat kümmern.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was denkst du wäre da los wenn China mit einer Drohne über die USA fliegen  würde und dort in Menschengruppen feuert die mit Waffen in die Luft  schießen weil das ja Terroisten sein könnten? Das gäbe einen riesen Aufschrei wie man so ein Verbrechen gegen die Menschlichkeit begehen kann, selbst wenn wirklich 2 Terrositen darunter gewesen wären.



Das macht niemand. Die USA haben eine Armee. Die wehren sich.
Afghanistan und Co. haben keine Armee, die können sich nicht wehren. Was auch daran liegt, dass es ja kein Staat im Gemeinen ist.
Und einzelne Clans haben nicht die Macht, sich Drohnen zu besorgen.


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und einzelne Clans haben nicht die Macht, sich Drohnen zu besorgen.



Selbst wenn die das Geld und die Macht hätten sich Drohnen zu besorgen, sobald die ein paar mal über den USA bombadiert hätten würden sie als Terroristen abgestempelt und würde man einreiten um sie zu vernichten. 
Man muss sich an dieser Stelle auch nichts vormachen wie unsere Welt tickt, wenn du zu klein bist um dich zu wehren, oder nicht den nötigen internationen "Rückhalt" dann bist du halt für Länder wie die USA, Russland oder China nur ein gefundenes Fressen bei dem man sich halt wesentlich mehr meint rausnehmen zu können als das bei größeren / stabileren Staaten der Fall wäre...


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2016)

Und deswegen wird es Zeit, dass sich die Staaten, die sowas nicht machen, den Staaten entgegenstellen, die sowas machen.
Aber auch hier wird ja nur gemausert, aber nichts passiert.

wie steht eigentlich die AFD zu Drohnenkriege?


----------



## Nightslaver (12. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> wie steht eigentlich die AFD zu Drohnenkriege?



Die AfD hat doch schon 2 Drohnen am Start, die Petri und die Storch. Da ist die Position also klar.


----------



## Threshold (12. Februar 2016)

Ob die AFD Drohnen zur Grenzsicherung einsetzen würde?
Unterstützt die AFD Flinten Uschi eigentlich bei der Beschaffung von bewaffneten Drohnen?
Hat die AFD eigentlich noch was anderes außer Grenzen dicht machen?
Wie stehen die eigentlich zur Sozialpolitik? Was ist mit der Familienpolitik? Renten?
Infrastruktur? 
Hab noch nie was darüber gelesen.


----------



## Woohoo (12. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ob die AFD Drohnen zur Grenzsicherung einsetzen würde?
> Unterstützt die AFD Flinten Uschi eigentlich bei der Beschaffung von bewaffneten Drohnen?
> Hat die AFD eigentlich noch was anderes außer Grenzen dicht machen?
> Wie stehen die eigentlich zur Sozialpolitik? Was ist mit der Familienpolitik? Renten?
> ...



Drohnen wären für die Aufklärung doch bestimmt gut geeignet!? 
Und bewaffnete Drohnen braucht eine moderne Armee auch. Für den Einsatz muss es nur klare Regeln geben die man auch einhält.
Wenn man Drohnen benutze kann für einen Einsatz dann wäre es doch unnötig Soldaten für einen solchen Einsatz zu Opfern.


----------



## Ich 15 (12. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und deswegen wird es Zeit, dass sich die Staaten, die sowas nicht machen, den Staaten entgegenstellen, die sowas machen.
> Aber auch hier wird ja nur gemausert, aber nichts passiert.
> 
> wie steht eigentlich die AFD zu Drohnenkriege?


Immer diese Diskussionen über Drohne... Die Drohen sind nicht schlimmer als eine bemannte SU 34, A 10 oder F16. Sie sind nur günstiger und es werden keine Soldaten auf der eigenen Seite gefährdet.



Threshold schrieb:


> wie steht eigentlich die AFD zu Drohnenkriege?


Keine Ahnung aber ich habe mir gerade zwei Videos von AfD BW Spitzenkandidat Prof. Dr. Jörg Meuthen angeschaut und stimme ich praktisch ausnahmslos zu. 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=foBYtG3_roo

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Außerdem stimme ich auch Prof. Dr. Lothar Maier voll zu.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=EOT_5UIZp_c

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.





Threshold schrieb:


> Ob die AFD Drohnen zur Grenzsicherung einsetzen würde?


Solange unbewaffnet wäre es eine gute Sache. Leider haben einige Leute beim Wort Drohne sofort eine bewaffnete US Drohne im Kopf


> Unterstützt die AFD Flinten Uschi eigentlich bei der Beschaffung von bewaffneten Drohnen?


Hoffentlich. Drohen sind die Zukunft, auch im Militär.


> Hat die AFD eigentlich noch was anderes außer Grenzen dicht machen?


klar


> Wie stehen die eigentlich zur Sozialpolitik? Was ist mit der Familienpolitik? Renten?
> Infrastruktur?


Die Sachen welche seit Jahren von SPD,Grünen, CDU und SPD zerstört werden? Da soll die AfD schlechter sein?



> Hab noch nie was darüber gelesen.


Weil die Medien immer nur über die AfD herziehen, anstatt sich mit deren Parteiprogramm auseinanderzusetzen.

Wahlprogramm


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hab noch nie was darüber gelesen.


Schau mal das Landtagswahlprogramm in Sachsen-Anhalt oder Baden-Württemberg an. Da spielt Bildung, Familienförderung und die Förderung der Wissenschaft auch eine große Rolle. 
Der Euro ist ebenfalls immer noch eines der Hauptthemen, aber eben nicht auf Landesebene.



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Hoffentlich. Drohen sind die Zukunft, auch im Militär.


Besser ein Drohnenkrieg, als wenn wir uns wieder in Gräben eingraben oder uns gegenseitig mit Atomwaffen ausradieren.
Und mit Drohen lassen sich Guerillakämpfer auch leichter ausschalten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Februar 2016)

Wieder eine erfreuliche Nachricht:

Bürgerkrieg: Assad zur Rückeroberung ganz Syriens entschlossen - DIE WELT

Hoffen wir, dass Assad das schafft, damit endlich Frieden im Land einkehrt. Traurig, dass nur Russland ihn dabei unterstützt.


----------



## fipS09 (12. Februar 2016)

Du hoffst darauf, nicht wir.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Du hoffst darauf, nicht wir.



Na dann erhelle mich doch mal bitte und zeige mir eine vernüftige Alternative auf.

Ohne Assad wird aus Syrien ein weitere failed state der als Aufmarschgebiet für Terroristen dient.

Aber scheinbar wollt "ihr" das ja. Menschen mit Blick für die Wirklichkeit eher nicht.

Syrien: Ex-Bundeswehrgeneral lobt Russlands Rolle in Syrien - SPIEGEL ONLINE



			
				Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Vor dem russischen Eingreifen habe die syrische Armee vor ihrem Ende gestanden, so der Ex-Generalinspekteur. "Ich hätte ihr nur noch wenige Wochen gegeben. Dann wäre Syrien kollabiert und der IS hätte das Land übernommen." Das nächste Ziel wäre nach Kujats Worten der Libanon gewesen - und das übernächste Israel. "Das hätte weitreichende Folgen auch für uns gehabt."



So und nicht anders sieht es aus. Und wer gegen Assad ist, der befürwortet genau dieses Szenario.

Und so viel zu den "moderaten" Rebellen:

https://www.tagesschau.de/ausland/syrien-waffenruhe-103.html



			
				Tagesschau schrieb:
			
		

> Genau darin liegt ein großes Problem, erklärt Volker Schwenck aus dem ARD-Studio Kairo: "Gerade in der Region Aleppo und Umgebung ist die Al-Nusra-Front stark vertreten und fast unaufhebbar mit anderen Rebellengruppen verwoben.



Damit sind die russischen Luftangriffe absolut gerechtfertigt, wenn die sogenannten "moderaten" Rebellen mit den Terroristen der Al-Nusra-Front zusammenarbeiten.


----------



## Woohoo (12. Februar 2016)

Oder Assad stürzen. Anschließend alle Syrier zurück bringen weil die hauptsächliche Flüchtlingsursache beseitigt wurde. Dann beginnt die Flucht  vor dem Isis, Al irgendwas?....also wen müssen wir alles umbringen damit dort eine Demokratie entstehen kann?
Da ist alles ziemlich am Ende und wir sollten uns alles was östlich vom Bosporus liegt vom Hals halten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (12. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Oder Assad stürzen. Anschließend alle Syrier zurück bringen weil die hauptsächliche Flüchtlingsursache beseitigt wurde. Dann beginnt die Flucht  vor dem Isis, Al irgendwas?....also wen müssen wir alles umbringen damit dort eine Demokratie entstehen kann?
> Da ist alles ziemlich am Ende und wir sollten uns alles was östlich vom Bosporus liegt vom Hals halten.



Wir müssen uns halt eingestehen, dass in diesen Länder Demokratie nicht funktioniert. (Außer in Israel, komischerweise auch das einzige Land im Nahen Osten ohne islamische Mehrheit. Ob es da einen Zusammenhang gibt?)

Entweder wir haben Diktatoren (wie Assad), der sowohl die Extremisten aber halt auch das einfache Volk unterdrückt oder wir haben die Extremisten an der Macht.

Was hat der arabische Frühling denn gebracht?

Libyen? Failed State und Extremisten und Terroristen die sich überall bekämpfen, ein Land im Chaos.
Ägypten? Die Muslimbrüder wollten einen Gottesstaat einführen. Wurde zum Glück vom Militär beendet. Militärdiktatur.
Tunesien? Scheinbar demokratisch. Aber Muslime an der Macht mit einer Scheinverfassung, die jederzeit die nachträgliche Einführung der Scharia ermöglicht.

Und abgesehen von arabischen Frühling haben wir noch Irak, einen weiteren failed state, auch ein Aufmarschgebiet vom IS.

Unter den vorher herrschenden Diktatoren gab es zwar keine Freiheiten, aber es war effektiv besser als heute. Sowohl für Europa als auch für die jeweiligen Länder.

Und ohne Assad, wird sich Syrien in diese Liste einreihen. Wer Russland und Assad kritisiert, will also einen weiteren failed state. Dann doch lieber ein Ende mit Schrecken, durch Russlands Bomben, als Schrecken ohne Ende.


----------



## Verminaard (12. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir müssen uns halt eingestehen, dass in diesen Länder Demokratie nicht funktioniert. (Außer in Israel, komischerweise auch das einzige Land im Nahen Osten ohne islamische Mehrheit. Ob es da einen Zusammenhang gibt?)
> 
> Entweder wir haben Diktatoren (wie Assad), der sowohl die Extremisten aber halt auch das einfache Volk unterdrückt oder wir haben die Extremisten an der Macht.
> 
> ...




Ja aber die armen Fluechtlinge!
Ausserdem Nazi!!!!


So ca. schaut die Gegenargumentation auf diese Dinge die du schon ein paar mal erwaehnt hast aus. Vom Inhalt her.
Seltsamerweise hat auch kaum einer Hinterfragt, wer davon profitiert, wenn Nordafrika destabilisiert wird bzw von dessen Folgen.
Der arabische Fruehling war bisher nur eine Destabilisierung einiger Nordafrikanischer Laender. Da gehts den Leuten jetzt nicht besser als vorher dort.
Jetzt gibts andere Machthaber. Ah und die großen Fluechtlingslager im Sueden Lybiens gibt es nimmer.


----------



## Captn (12. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ja aber die armen Fluechtlinge!
> Ausserdem Nazi!!!!
> 
> 
> ...


Ich habe dazu letztens auch eine Reportage gesehen. Da haben einige der dort lebenden Leute (dürfte Lybien gewesen sein) gesagt, dass die Revolution zwar funktioniert hat, aber unterm Schlussstrich nicht viel bei rum gekommen ist. Die jetzige Regierung handelt auch wieder nicht im Interesse der dortigen Bevölkerung und es macht sich Unzufriedenheit unter vielen der ehemaligen Demonstranten breit, da es ganz anders ist, als man sich vorgestellt hat....


----------



## Verminaard (12. Februar 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Die jetzige Regierung handelt auch wieder nicht im Interesse der dortigen Bevölkerung und es macht sich Unzufriedenheit unter vielen der ehemaligen Demonstranten breit, da es ganz anders ist, als man sich vorgestellt hat....



Das ist die Mentalitaet die auf diesem Kontinent herrscht. Hab ich schon mal geschrieben.
Das bekommt man auch nicht so wirklich einfach weg.
Es wird erst die eigene Familie / Clan versorgt, was mit dem Land passiert ist doch scheissegal. Hauptsache moeglichst viel mitnehmen was geht.

Warum gibts denn da permanent Konflikte? Warum haben es die Konzerne und andere Staaten so leicht die uebern Tisch zu ziehen beim Ressourcenhandel bzw ueberhaupt saemtlichen Sachen die auslaendische Firmen in deren Laendern so machen? 
Hier kann man leicht den Schuldigen bei den ganzen westlichen Laendern, bei der Kolonialzeit, bei den Waffenexporten suchen.
Wie schon mehrfach angefuehrt: Indien.
War auch von einem europaeischen Land besetzt, und jetzt? Klar haben die Probleme und es ist nicht ueberall so wirklich toll dort. Hat aber auch was mit deren Kultur und Kastensystem zu tun. Trotzdem ist Indien eine aufstrebende Macht.


Einige wuenschen sich Assad weg. Schon mal einen kleinen Moment weiterueberlegt?
Wer wuerde da an die Macht kommen? Waeren die neuen Machthaber besser als das Assadregime? Glaubt ihr wirklich, wenn Assad weg ist, das dort automatisch eine funktionierende Demokratie installiert wird?
Schon mal ueberlegt was passiert wenn eine radikale Gruppierung dort an die Macht kommt? Wird dann Syrien wieder aufgebaut?
Was ist wenn die neuen moeglichen Machthaber den Fluechtlingen so gar nicht passt. Die werden dann noch weniger Grund haben zurueckzugehen.

Manchmal kommt es mir echt so vor, als gaebe es nur schwarz-weis, als wuerden einige nur bis Uebermorgen denken. Hauptsache erstmal moralisch toll sein, ohne Langzeitauswirkungen zu beruecksichtigen.
Assad ist der boese, der muss weg, egal was dann kommt.
Die AfD sind Nazis, weil das ja immer wieder ueberall erzaehlt wird, die sind unwaehlbar. Dann lieber weiter von Leuten regiert werden die klar Entscheidungen gegen das eigene Volk treffen, wenigstens kennt man das. Damit meine ich jetzt nicht unbedingt die Entscheidungen die zu dieser Fluechtlingskrise in Deutschland gefuehrt haben.


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. Februar 2016)

Alexander Gauland: AfD-Vize spricht seiner Partei Regierungsfähigkeit ab | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. Februar 2016)

Die westlichen Werte sind am Ende. Wir sind heute dick und fett und satt und natürlich nicht bereit, etwas an sterbende Hunde abzugeben. Warum auch? Das lese ich aus den hunderten der letzten Beiträge zwischen den Zeilen heraus und könnte kotzen. Gnade Euch allen Gott, dass ihr niemals zu den Nehmenden gehört, immer eine Arbeit habt, in keinen Krisenfall, Krieg kome oder eine schwere Krankheit habt.

Aber so ist der Turbokapitalismus. Der Reiche triumphiert, der Arme kann verrecken. Abscheuliches Weltbild


----------



## Amon (13. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Alexander Gauland: AfD-Vize spricht seiner Partei RegierungsfÃ¤higkeit ab |Â*ZEIT ONLINE


Tolle Überschrift die mal wieder nichts mit dem gesagtem zu tun hat. Aber was soll man jetzt auch von der Zeit erwarten da Herr Schmidt tot ist...


----------



## Ich 15 (13. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die westlichen Werte sind am Ende. Wir sind heute dick und fett und satt und natürlich nicht bereit, etwas an sterbende Hunde abzugeben. Warum auch?


Eines der Probleme in Afrika sind die westlichen Firmen welche super billige Nahrungsmittel nach Afrika bringen und dort die Landwirtschaft zerstören. 


> Gnade Euch allen Gott


Gott?


> Nehmenden gehört, immer eine Arbeit habt


Dies wird sowieso bei vielen mal der Fall sein.


> In keinen Krisenfall, Krieg kome oder eine schwere Krankheit habt


Das kann jeden passieren, hat aber null mit dem Thema zu tun.


> Der Reiche triumphiert, der Arme kann verrecken. Abscheuliches Weltbild


Deswegen AfD wählen, welche z.B. gegen TTIP sind, gegen TiSA, gegen ein Verbort von Bargeld sind(ja daran arbeitet die aktuelle Regierung wirklich ) und für direkte Demokratie sind.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Februar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Tolle Überschrift die mal wieder nichts mit dem gesagtem zu tun hat. Aber was soll man jetzt auch von der Zeit erwarten da Herr Schmidt tot ist...



Natürlich hängt das zusammen, die AfD ist nicht regierungsfähig. 
Du brauchst in einer Partei einfach Leute mit Erfahrung und das hat die AfD im viel zu geringen Maße. 
Aber er sagt auch, dass die AfD die Verantwortlichen zum jagen tragen will, also ihnen auf die Sprünge helfen. 
Ist doch nichts verwerfliches und auch nichts warum man die AfD nicht wählen sollte.


----------



## Captn (13. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die westlichen Werte sind am Ende. Wir sind heute dick und fett und satt und natürlich nicht bereit, etwas an sterbende Hunde abzugeben. Warum auch? Das lese ich aus den hunderten der letzten Beiträge zwischen den Zeilen heraus und könnte kotzen. Gnade Euch allen Gott, dass ihr niemals zu den Nehmenden gehört, immer eine Arbeit habt, in keinen Krisenfall, Krieg kome oder eine schwere Krankheit habt.
> 
> Aber so ist der Turbokapitalismus. Der Reiche triumphiert, der Arme kann verrecken. Abscheuliches Weltbild


Tut mir Leid dich da enttäuschen zu müssen, aber Nächstenliebe ist nun mal ein Konstrukt menschlicher Einbildung.


----------



## Rolk (13. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber so ist der Turbokapitalismus. Der Reiche triumphiert, der Arme kann verrecken. Abscheuliches Weltbild



Als ob der Turbokapitalismus darauf als einziges ein Patent hätte.


----------



## Threshold (13. Februar 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Tut mir Leid dich da enttäuschen zu müssen, aber Nächstenliebe ist nun mal ein Konstrukt menschlicher Einbildung.



Das ist natürlich Unsinn.
Der Homo Sapiens ist das sozialste Lebewesen auf diesem Planeten.


----------



## Captn (13. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich Unsinn.
> Der Homo Sapiens ist das sozialste Lebewesen auf diesem Planeten.


Solange es sich um Familienangehörige handelt, stimme ich dir vollstens zu.

Sobald es aber um fremde geht, ist der soziale Drang zur Hilfe bei den meisten schon schnell verflogen.


----------



## Threshold (13. Februar 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Solange es sich um Familienangehörige handelt, stimme ich dir vollstens zu.
> 
> Sobald es aber um fremde geht, ist der soziale Drang zur Hilfe bei den meisten schon schnell verflogen.



Auch das ist falsch.
Wie erklärst du dir die Helfer bei Bränden?
Wie erklärst du dir die Helfer bei Fluten?
Wie erklärst du dir die Helfer bei Erdbeben?
All das liegt in der Natur des Menschen, dass er eben das sozialste Lebewesen auf der Erde ist.


----------



## Verminaard (13. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> All das liegt in der Natur des Menschen, dass er eben das sozialste Lebewesen auf der Erde ist.



Na wenn das so offensichtlich ist, wieso gibt es dann Unterdrueckung, Gier, Machtbessenheit, Morde, etc.?
Der Mensch kann sozial sein, das stimmt. 
Aber das der Mensch per se sozial ist?
Bei Einigen ist es etwas staerker ausgepraegt als bei Anderen.
Andere wiederum vollfuerhren durchaus Soziales, aber auch nur wenn sie daraus einen Profit bekommen.

Verhaelt sich halt wie mit allen anderen Verallgemeinerungen


----------



## Two-Face (13. Februar 2016)

"Schuld" bei den "weniger sozialen" Menschen haben aber weniger die Gene, sondern eher Erziehung, frühe, negative Erfahrungen sowie soziales Umfeld.

Bringt man einem Mensch beispielsweise in den ersten 4-5 Jahren seiner Entwicklung keine grundlegenden Werte, wie Fremdachtung, Respekt, Zuwendung und Liebe bei, so lernt er das später u.U. entweder nur mit viel Mühe oder so gut wie gar nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Na wenn das so offensichtlich ist, wieso gibt es dann Unterdrueckung, Gier, Machtbessenheit, Morde, etc.?
> Der Mensch kann sozial sein, das stimmt.
> Aber das der Mensch per se sozial ist?
> Bei Einigen ist es etwas staerker ausgepraegt als bei Anderen.
> ...



Weil auch das ein Aspekt des menschlichen Wesens ist, denn sich im Grunde auch nur der Mensch meint leisten zu können, und welches allerdings eines ist was dem grundlegenden Wesen der sozialen Fürsorge um seine Angehörigen und seinen Stamm zuwieder läuft.
"Nässtenliebe" oder besser gesagt soziale Fürsorge findest du nämlich nicht nur beim Menschen, auch Delphine, Affen, Bieber und Hamster kennen das zum Beispiel, weil auch diese Tiere soziale Gemeinschaften haben.
Und grade Delphine und Affen helfen auch Artgenossen die die nicht mit ihnen verwand sein müssen, Delphine gehen sogar soweit das sie in der Vergangenheit immer wieder Menschen geholfen haben, obwohl diese eine ganz andere Spezies sind. 
In einer sozialen Gemeinschaft ist die Hilfe und Unterstützung von anderen auch eine zwingend notwendige Eigenschaft, weil es für das überleben der ganzen Gemeinschaft wichtig ist.
Wenn ich keinen sozialen Zusammenhalt in einer Gemeinschaft habe und nur zwingend an mich denke bringt das die ganze Gemeinschaft in Gefahr weil man auf die Zusammenarbeit beim jagen, bei der Geburt von Nachwuchs und beim Schutz vor Gefahren angewiesen ist.
Gibt es in einer Gemeinschaft also nur Egoismus und Eigennutz gibt es auch kein Vertrauen mehr und niemand hilft dem anderen mehr beim jagen, usw. und gibt es entsprechend auch keine Gemeinschaft mehr.

Der Mensch ist auf der Erde auch das einzige Lebewesen ohne stark spezialisierte Überlebenseigenschaften (Geschwindigkeit, Kraft, Ausdauer, stark ausgeprägte Sinne wie riechen, sehen, usw.), wie bei Tigern, Löwen, Füchsen, Haien ect. zu finden, das die Eigenschaft entwickelt hat in einer Gemeinschaft egoistisch sein zu wollen, weil er meint sich das leisten zu können und damit leider auch durch kommt.
Aber auch beim Menschen funktioniert das nur solange wie nicht die große Mehrheit so denkt, denn wenn alle so denken führt das unweigerlich zum Zusammenbruch der Menschheit, denn ohne soziale Fürsorge, ohne Zusammenarbeit und Hilfe um gemeinschaftlich etwas zu erreichen funkioniert eine solch komplexe Gesellschaft und Infrastruktur nicht, auch wenn Verfechter des Egoismus, wie waterpiep zum Beispiel einer ist, meinen das es ein erstrebenswerter Zustand sei.
Glücklicherweise aber denken noch die meisten Menschen auf dem Planeten nicht so und besitzen noch ein Mindestmaß an sozialer Hilfsbereitschaft und Fürsorge der unsere Zivilisation am laufen hält, man kann aber auch nur hoffen das dies so bleibt...

Von daher, nein, Gier und Machtbessenheit sind keine grundlegend ausgeprägten Eigenschaften des Menschen, das sind Dinge die wir erst im Laufe unserer Entwicklung uns angeeignet haben. Soziale Fürsorge hingegen ist etwas das dem Menschen zutiefst zueigen ist weil ohne diese frühe Stammesgemeinschaften in der Steinzeit, und auch später, garnicht funktioniert hätten. Dort war man darauf angewiesen das die Jäger für die Gruppe jagen, das die alten für die Jungen die Waffen für die Jagd fertigen und die Frauen sich gegenseitig bei der Geburt helfen und für alle Beeren sammeln und Felle gerben und alle am Ende diese Dinge miteinander teilen und sich unter die Arme greifen.
Hätte jeder Mensch damals schon wie heute teilweise nur an sich gedacht und nur der persöhnlichen Gier und dem Egoismus gefröhnt, die Menschheit hätte wohl keine 10.000 Jahre überlebt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. Februar 2016)

Umstrittenes Urteil in Ludwigsburg: Amtsgericht bestraft Helfer - Landkreis Ludwigsburg - Stuttgarter Nachrichten

Und dann wundert man sich das immer weniger Leute Anderen helfen...
Und das alles trotz Zeugenaussagen.


----------



## Amon (13. Februar 2016)

Wurde wahrscheinlich unterschlagen dass diese Jugendlichen zu den Kulturbereicherern gehören die gerade massenhaft in dieses Land einfallen. Da ist das Urteil dann normal.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Februar 2016)

Wartet die Berufung einfach mal ab


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Umstrittenes Urteil in Ludwigsburg: Amtsgericht bestraft Helfer - Landkreis Ludwigsburg - Stuttgarter Nachrichten
> 
> Und dann wundert man sich das immer weniger Leute Anderen helfen...
> Und das alles trotz Zeugenaussagen.


Gehören die "Jugendlichen" zu einem priviligierten Kulturkreis und der Angeklagte war Deutscher?

Dann ist es kaum verwunderlich.


----------



## Verminaard (13. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wartet die Berufung einfach mal ab



Es haette niemals zu einer Verhandlung kommen duerfen.


Vielleicht haette sich der Helfer den Angreifern nur auf eine Armlaenge Distanz naehern sollen und dann versuchen das Opfer aus der Gefahrenzone zu bringen!


Ich habe fuer solch ein Verhalten der deutshen Justiz absolut kein Verstaendniss. Das hier ein Taeterschutz so ausgepraegt zelebriert wird ist einfach eine bodenlose Frechheit.
Oder kam es unerwartet fuer die Aggressoren, das vielleicht doch jemand Courage hat und einem Opfer hilft?
Was ist das eigentlich fuer ein Rechtsstaat?
Erwische ich einen Einbrecher in meiner Wohung/Haus darf ich den gar nicht erst daran hindern. Der koennte mich ja verklagen wenn ich dem eine ueberziehe und mein Hab und Gut zu schuetzen versuche.
Vielleicht kommt nochmal eine Anweisung, das man sichtlich aelteren Einbrechern noch beim Tragen helfen muss, weil die haben ja eventuell Ruecken.
Notwehrsituation genauso, es muss immer Verhaeltnissmaessig sein. WTF? In einer NOTwehrsituation? Wie soll ich das auf die Schnelle entscheiden? Vorher irgendwen anrufen? Den Angreifer um ein Timeout bitten, damit ja alle moeglichen rechtlichen Belange geklaert sind?

Meine Einstellung diesbezueglich mag radikal sein. Hat einer der so offensichtlich und bewusst gegen geltendes Recht verstoesst, Diebstahl, Einbruch, Koerperverletzung, Vergewaltigung, etc etc, einfach seinen Rechtsanspruch verwirkt.


----------



## Sparanus (13. Februar 2016)

Die Exekutive des Staates hat Freispruch verlangt, aber wie du weißt muss die Judikative nicht auf die Exekutive hören.
Ich denke nicht, dass wenn die Staatsanwaltschaft Freispruch verlangt ein weiterer Richter auch so urteilen wird.


----------



## Threshold (13. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Na wenn das so offensichtlich ist, wieso gibt es dann Unterdrueckung, Gier, Machtbessenheit, Morde, etc.?



Macht, Profitgier, 
Auch das ist ein Bestreben, dass den Homo Sapiens von anderen Lebewesen unterscheidet.
Ein Löwe käme nie auf den Gedanken, mehr Gazellen zu töten als er zum Leben braucht, um sie zu horten und an andere Löwen oder Leoparden zu verkaufen.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Der Mensch kann sozial sein, das stimmt.



Nein, er ist sozial. Ist er immer.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Aber das der Mensch per se sozial ist?



Absolut.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Bei Einigen ist es etwas staerker ausgepraegt als bei Anderen.
> Andere wiederum vollfuerhren durchaus Soziales, aber auch nur wenn sie daraus einen Profit bekommen.



Das nennt man Geld verdienen, das hat mit Sozialisation nichts zu tun.
Sozialität fängt mit Empathie an, Mitgefühl.
Klar gibt es Menschen, die derartige Gefühle nicht haben, bzw. nie entwickeln konnten. Das liegt aber eben am sozialen Umfeld, wenn sich sowas nicht entwickelt, bzw. Fehlentwickelt. 
Ändert aber nichts daran, dass der Homo Sapiens das sozialste Lebewesen auf der Erde ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ändert aber nichts daran, dass der Homo Sapiens das sozialste Lebewesen auf der Erde ist.



Sind wir das sozialste? Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher, Jüngste Forschungen bei den Delphinen sprechen ihnen auch ein enorm ausgeprägtes Sozialverhalten zu.
Ich würde daher ehr sagen das der Mensch eines der am stärksten ausgeprägten Sozialverhalten auf der Erde besitzt, aber nicht zwingend das stärkste.


----------



## Threshold (13. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sind wir das sozialste? Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher, Jüngste Forschungen bei den Delphinen sprechen ihnen auch ein enorm ausgeprägtes Sozialverhalten zu.
> Ich würde daher ehr sagen das der Mensch eines der am stärksten ausgeprägten Sozialverhalten auf der Erde besitzt, aber nicht zwingend das stärkste.



Ja doch. Am nächsten kommt da noch der Orang Utan.
Delphine können in Gruppen agieren. Aber an der Szzialfähigkeit des Homo Sapiens kommt niemand heran.
Elefanten z.B. trauern um ihre Toten, aber nur um die in der Gruppe. Außenstehende Elefanten werden nicht beachtet.
Um ein Sozialwesen zu werden, brauchst du die Fähigkeit, dich in andere hineinversetzen zu können.
Neben dem Menschen, der das sehr ausgeprägt kann, gibt es nur wenige Tierarten, die in Ansätzen dazu fähig sind. Aber eben nur Ansätze. Nicht den gesamten Umfang.


----------



## Rolk (13. Februar 2016)

Wie zu erwarten war, da geht er dahin der Plan A.

Rückschlag für Merkel: Valls lehnt Flüchtlings-Kontingente ab | tagesschau.de


----------



## Threshold (13. Februar 2016)

Mich würde ja mal interessieren, was Länder wie Jordanien sagen, dass sie keine Flüchtlinge mehr aufnahmen und alle zurück schicken oder direkt in ein Boot nach Europa setzen.


----------



## Verminaard (13. Februar 2016)

Viel interessanter ist doch was Jordanien sagt, das ihre Glaubensbrueder in den reicheren Laendern absolut keine Fluechtlinge aufnehmen.
Oder die USA, die fuer den ganzen Scheiss direkt mitverantwortlich ist.

Aber Europa ist der Buhmann.
Der Franzose hat ja nicht unrecht, wenn er sagt, das Frankreich selbst genug Sorgen und Probleme hat.

Da haette Merkel vielleicht mal nicht so spontan sein sollen, sondern wie immer, und erstmal alle eventuell Beteiligten fragen.
Erst einladen und dann wundern wenn die anderen nicht mitziehen.


----------



## Threshold (13. Februar 2016)

Jordanien hat ja nicht nur seit Gestern Flüchtlinge im Land. Die machen das seit Jahrzehnten so.
Und sind logischer Weise die ersten die -- Zurecht -- verärgert sein dürfen, wenn andere Länder nur wenige oder keine Flüchtlinge aufnahmen. 
Natürlich sollten sich alle Länder beteiligen und sie Rosinenpicken ist auch nicht drin.
Starre Zahlen, wie Merkel das gerne hätte, sind sowieso aussichtslos.
Das sollte variabel sein. Je nach dem, wie es gerade in dem Land aussieht.
Und die Probleme, die die Franzosen zu Hause gerade haben, sind ja auch eher hausgemacht.
Die Briten können z.B. deutlich mehr aufnehmen als sie machen. Ebenso Dänemark.


----------



## Ich 15 (13. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Briten können z.B. deutlich mehr aufnehmen als sie machen. Ebenso Dänemark.


Es geht nicht darum ob sie es könnten sondern ob sie es wollen. Merkel kann nicht für andere Ländern Entscheidungen treffen. Das diese aufgedrängte Quoten überhaupt in Erwähnung gezogen werden stärkt europaweit rechte Parteien.Die Briten haben von der EU sowieso schon genug und werden wahrscheinlich sehr bald austreten. 

Ich sehe auch überhaupt nicht ein wieso ausgerechnet wir für den Bürgerkrieg da unten bezahlen müssen. Die arabische Glaubensbrüder wie Saudi Arabien, UAE, Katar könnte locker viele Flüchtlinge aufnehmen. Auch die USA welche für den destabilisierten nahen Osten mitverantwortlich sind möchten praktische keine Flüchtlinge aufnehmen.


----------



## Noofuu (13. Februar 2016)

Was die Flüchtlinge angeht denke ich stehen wir Alleine da, Europa ist nur gut wenn es um Geld geht.
Eine Gemeinsamkeit gibt es nicht und wird es auch nicht geben, wenn das so weiter geht sollte man stark über da "Konzept" Europa mal nachdenken.

Merkel hat aber auch ein Falsches Signal gesendet denn es kommen doch sehr viele Flüchtlinge die nicht vor dem Krieg davon laufen, es gehen sogar sehr viele wieder zurück z.B Irak weil sie sich mehr von Deutschland versprochen haben oder ihnen versprochen worden ist.

Wenn unser Land so weiter macht gehen wir auch Pleite keine Sorge, mir geht es hier nicht ums Geld aber ein Land kann nicht alles Auffangen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Februar 2016)

So viel zum "freien" Deutschland

"Pegida" als reine Privatsache? - Walsroder Zeitung

Niedersächsisches Landtagsdokumentationssystem - Trefferanzeige


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (13. Februar 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Ich sehe auch überhaupt nicht ein wieso ausgerechnet wir für den Bürgerkrieg da unten bezahlen müssen. Die arabische Glaubensbrüder wie Saudi Arabien, UAE, Katar könnte locker viele Flüchtlinge aufnehmen. Auch die USA welche für den destabilisierten nahen Osten mitverantwortlich sind möchten praktische keine Flüchtlinge aufnehmen.


Wir sind sowieso das Land, was mit am meisten hilft:
Wir helfen am Anfang mit Waffenlieferungen an Extremisten-Oppositionen wie z.B. die Peschmerga und die YPG und wir helfen am Ende, in dem wir Flüchtlinge aufnehmen.
Die anderen EU-Länder ballern lieber Raketen auf bevölkerte Flecken in Syrien und schaukeln sich die Eier.

Komisch, dass immer von einer europäischen Gemeinschaft geredet wird, aber wenn es darum geht, Menschen zu helfen, schließen Deutschlands Nachbarländer mal eben die Tore und wir baden die ganze Kacke alleine aus.
Soll die Merkel doch mal die Cojones besitzen und sagen: "Entweder die ganze EU hilft mit oder ihr seht von uns nichts mehr."
Dann kann man mal sehen, wie schnell sich die Grenzen öffnen. 
Aber mit der Haltung "Deutschland schafft das schon!" würde ich als Niederlande, Schweiz oder Tschechien auch sagen: "Na, dann schafft ihr mal."


----------



## Sparanus (13. Februar 2016)

Der Wille der Gemeinschaft ist doch eigentlich klar, aber Deutschland sträubt sich dagegen.


----------



## Amon (13. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wir sind sowieso das Land, was mit am meisten hilft:
> Wir helfen am Anfang mit Waffenlieferungen an Extremisten-Oppositionen wie z.B. die Peschmerga und die YPG und wir helfen am Ende, in dem wir Flüchtlinge aufnehmen.
> Die anderen EU-Länder ballern lieber Raketen auf bevölkerte Flecken in Syrien und schaukeln sich die Eier.
> 
> ...



Die haben keine "Deutschland schafft das schon Haltung", die denken noch realistisch. Die Merkel hat die Büchse der Pandora geöffnet als sie die Grenzen aufgerissen und damit das Dublin und das Schengen Abkommen de facto abgeschafft hat. Jeder sieht was hier gerade für ein Menschenschlag ankommt und wenn andere Staaten sagen dass sie sowas innerhalb ihrer Grenzen nicht wollen kann ich die voll und ganz verstehen. Die sagen sich jetzt "Angie, du hast dir die Schei*e eingebrockt, jetzt sie zu wie du damit klar kommst. Wir haben dich alle gewarnt."


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Februar 2016)

Und auch einige User hier, haben lange vor Köln und Paris vor den negativen Folgen gewarnt. Und selbst jetzt, nachdem passiert ist, wovor wir warnten, wollen einige es immer noch nicht wahrhaben.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und auch einige User hier, haben lange vor Köln und Paris vor den negativen Folgen gewarnt. Und selbst jetzt, nachdem passiert ist, wovor wir warnten, wollen einige es immer noch nicht wahrhaben.


Einige werden es auch wenn sie selbst betroffen sind nicht wahrhaben wollen, nennt sich Stockholm Syndrom. 
Ein Beitrag dazu leisteten vor allem im Westen, Lehrer der 68er Generation.


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Einige werden es auch wenn sie selbst betroffen sind nicht wahrhaben wollen, nennt sich Stockholm Syndrom.
> Ein Beitrag dazu leisteten im Westen vor allem Lehrer, der 68er Generation.


Siehe meinen Beitrag davor. Wenn ein Lehrer bei Facebook Pegida liket, wird er einbestellt und zwangsversetzt.

Meinungsfreiheit und so.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Siehe meinen Beitrag davor. Wenn ein Lehrer bei Facebook Pegida liket, wird er einbestellt und zwangsversetzt.


Das passiert wenn andere Lehrer ihre Schüler zu Linken machen und die Eltern sich nicht wehren und Ethiklehrer die Friedensreligion loben (selbst schon erlebt).

Kleiner Witz am Rande: Der Lehrer war nicht zufällig Björn Höcke ?


----------



## Kaaruzo (13. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das passiert wenn andere Lehrer ihre Schüler zu Linken machen und die Eltern sich nicht wehren und Ethiklehrer die Friedensreligion loben (selbst schon erlebt).
> 
> Kleiner Witz am Rande: Der Lehrer war nicht zufällig Björn Höcke ?


Nene ein anderer


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. Februar 2016)

In Chemnitz wäre es fast eskaliert: https://mopo24.de/nachrichten/asyl-...ert-massen-schlaegerei-chemnitz-sachsen-47406

Und ein Oberbürgermeister ist auch schon sichtlich überfordert mit der Lage: https://mopo24.de/nachrichten/bad-s...-asylbewerber-provokation-schulmaedchen-46836

Die Politiker in Berlin haben schon lange nicht mehr über die Stadtgrenzen von Berlin geschaut, die Arbeit müssen Kommunalpolitiker und Bürger leisten.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (13. Februar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Jeder sieht was hier gerade für ein Menschenschlag ankommt und wenn andere Staaten sagen dass sie sowas innerhalb ihrer Grenzen nicht wollen


Die EU besteht aus 28 Ländern. Gehen wir von 2 Millionen Flüchtlingen aus:
2.000.000 Flüchtlinge verteilt auf 28 Länder sind ~71.430 Flüchtlinge pro Land!
Warum wird das nicht so geregelt? Das erspart jedem Land viel Geld und fördert keinen Extremismus.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und auch einige User hier, haben lange vor Köln und Paris vor den negativen Folgen gewarnt.


Viele haben auch vor der Erderwärmung gewarnt. Und?
Viele haben auch vor Terroranschlägen durch den Irakkrieg gewarnt. Und?
Hätte unsere Regierung das nicht so verkackt, wären das nur Warnungen geblieben.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn ein Lehrer bei Facebook Pegida liket, wird er einbestellt und zwangsversetzt.


Und auch zu Recht, wie ich finde.
Ein Lehrer soll kleinen Kindern etwas beibringen.
Er soll ihnen zeigen, wie man den Satz des Pythagoras benutzt und nicht, wie es das schon gab, vor Flüchtlingen warnen und die politische Einstellung der Kinder beeinflussen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Die EU besteht aus 28 Ländern. Gehen wir von 2 Millionen Flüchtlingen aus:
> 2.000.000 Flüchtlinge verteilt auf 28 Länder sind ~71.430 Flüchtlinge pro Land!
> Warum wird das nicht so geregelt? Das erspart jedem Land viel Geld und fördert keinen Extremismus.


Weil, eben nicht alle Länder Flüchtlinge aufnehmen wollen und man sie zu nichts zwingen kann.
Bis Merkel in die Welt "Wir schaffen das" hinausgerufen hat, waren auch noch mehr Länder dazu bereit. 



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Viele haben auch vor der Erderwärmung gewarnt. Und?
> Viele haben auch vor Terroranschlägen durch den Irakkrieg gewarnt. Und?
> Hätte unsere Regierung das nicht so verkackt, wären das nur Warnungen geblieben.


Die Klimaerwärmung ist durch den Menschen nur beschleunigt worden gekommen wäre sie sowieso.




xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Und auch zu Recht, wie ich finde.
> Ein Lehrer soll kleinen Kindern etwas beibringen.
> Er soll ihnen zeigen, wie man den Satz des Pythagoras benutzt und nicht, wie es das schon gab, vor Flüchtlingen warnen und die politische Einstellung der Kinder beeinflussen.


Da steht nichts davon, dass er Kinder beeinflusst hat. Es ging hier um Facebook. Ich kenne auch genug linke Lehrer, darin sehe ich auch kein Problem solange sie niemanden damit beeinflussen wollen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Die EU besteht aus 28 Ländern. Gehen wir von 2 Millionen Flüchtlingen aus:
> 2.000.000 Flüchtlinge verteilt auf 28 Länder sind ~71.430 Flüchtlinge pro Land!
> Warum wird das nicht so geregelt? Das erspart jedem Land viel Geld und fördert keinen Extremismus.


Wozu?

Vorallem, wer ist so naiv und glaubt das es bei 2. Mio bleibt?

Wir müssen jetzt was gegen den Zustrom der illegalen machen.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Viele haben auch vor der Erderwärmung gewarnt. Und?
> Viele haben auch vor Terroranschlägen durch den Irakkrieg gewarnt. Und?
> Hätte unsere Regierung das nicht so verkackt, wären das nur Warnungen geblieben.


Und hätten wir nicht die illegalen reingelassen, hätten wir diese Probleme nicht.
Raus mit den Sozialtouristen.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Und auch zu Recht, wie ich finde.
> Ein Lehrer soll kleinen Kindern etwas beibringen.
> Er soll ihnen zeigen, wie man den Satz des Pythagoras benutzt und nicht, wie es das schon gab, vor Flüchtlingen warnen und die politische Einstellung der Kinder beeinflussen.


Geht aus dem Artikel irgendwie hervor, dass er das getan hat?
Er hat mit seinem FB-Profil eine Seite geliket und wird dafür zwangsversetzt.
Sind wir wieder soweit in Deutschland, dass Meinungen bestraft werden?


----------



## Verminaard (14. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Die EU besteht aus 28 Ländern. Gehen wir von 2 Millionen Flüchtlingen aus:
> 2.000.000 Flüchtlinge verteilt auf 28 Länder sind ~71.430 Flüchtlinge pro Land!
> Warum wird das nicht so geregelt? Das erspart jedem Land viel Geld und fördert keinen Extremismus.



Wieso nicht von aktuell 5 Millionen ausgehen?
Wir wissen das es ca 500.000 registrierte Asylantraege gibt (Stand 2015).
Die Aussage von einem Polizisten im grenznahen Gebiet vor einiger Zeit besagte das nur um die 10% ueberhaupt registriert werden.
Das war 2015.
Wieviel werden offiziell 2016 erwartet und wieviel kommen tatsaechlich?

Deine Milchmaedchenrechnung passt ja auch nicht. Du kannst nicht einfach die Summe der Fluechtlinge durch die Anzahl der EU Staaten teilen, ohne Groesse, Bevoelkerung, Wirtschaftskraft der einzelnen Laender zu beruecksichtigen.
Und deine Rechnung machst du, wie auch sehr viele Andere, ohne die Fluechtlinge.
Die WOLLEN ja unbedingt nach Deutschland. Weil sie wissen in Deutschland ist die Gefahr abgeschoben zu werden am geringsten, es gibt die besten Leistungen etc.
Warum bleiben Fluechtlinge nicht einfach in Slowenien, Kroatien oder Ungarn sondern latschen weitere 500km++ nach Deutschland. Selbst in Oesterreich wollen die nicht bleiben.
Jetzt pack mal 50000 Fluechtlinge in die Tschechei oder nach Finnland. Die werden dort ne lange Nase drehen und weiterziehen.

btw du hast tatsaechlich einfach Pauschal alle 28 EU-Laender genommen? Wie willstn, geht man von deinen Zahlen aus, ~70000 Fluechtlinge, Malta, Zypern, Estland, Luxemburg, Litauen, Lettland zumuten?


Die Saudis und Co verstehe ich in diesem ganzen Spiel nicht. Die wollen keine Fluechtlinge aufnehmen, Ressourcen waeren genug vorhanden. Aehnliche Mentalitaet, Glauben, Kultur. Das wuerd alles passen.
Sind aber bereit unmengen an Geld fuer den Bau von Moscheen in Europa zu zahlen.
Wuerde man jetzt eine sehr gewagte These aufstellen, koennte man sagen das gerade die bestreben das sich der Islam in Europa ausbreitet. Man lenkt nur genuegend Moslems in diese Gegend.

Pegida wurde ausgelacht, weil die Islamisierung Europas ja sowas von abwegig ist....


Warum will nochmal England keine Fluechtlinge aufnehmen? War da nicht irgendwas mit Problemen mit Moslems?
Wieso hat Schweden seine Grenzen dicht gemacht? Ich mein Schweden, Vorzeigeland Nr.1!
Was ich nicht verstehe, anhand von Schweden kann man doch die Entwicklung sehen. Wenn die schon sagen, es geht nicht mehr, wieso wird dann hier noch herumgehampelt und nicht gehandelt?


----------



## azzih (14. Februar 2016)

Das ist das gleiche wie der Azubi der auf seinem FB Profil angegeben hat bei Porsche zu arbeiten und dann rechte Parolen dort schrieb und daraufhin fristlos gekündigt wurde.  Facebook ist ne öffentliche Plattform und wenn du dort erkennbar als Mitarbeiter geschäftsschädigendes Verhalten an den Tag legst, gehst du halt Gefahr das dein Arbeitgeber Konsequenzen zieht. Und Lehrer haben nunmal eine besondere Vorbildfunktion, die sie auch in ihrer Person repräsentieren, steht auch in deren Vertrag. 

Und wenn der Typ halt meint im öffentlichen Internet rechte Gruppierungen zu unterstützen, dann hält sich mein Mitleid in Grenzen. Immerhin ist der Arbeitgeber hier der Staat und man brauch sich nur mal sone Pegida Demonstration anschauen um zu sehen, was das größtenteils für Leute sind.  Dazu spricht das für seine offensichtliche Blödheit, wenn man mit seinem Klarnamen nicht vorher mal nachdenkt wie man damit wirkt und was für Konsequenzen das haben kann.


----------



## Verminaard (14. Februar 2016)

Genau da sehe ich aber ein Problem.
Ich darf aktuell eine linke Meinung haben, auch eine linksextreme, ist scheissegal.

Sobald meine Meinung aber etwas konservativ ist, muss ich aufpassen?
Heißt ja heute nicht mehr konservativ, sondern rechts bzw rechtsradikal. Man muss es ja unbedingt schlimm aussehen lassen.

Wie passt denn das alles mit Meinungsfreiheit zusammen?
Wer entscheidet welche Meinung gut und welche Meinung schlecht ist?


Erinnert mich an die Intervention Russlands in Syrien. Da sind russische Bomben boese.
Aber die amerikanischen Bomben, die den ganzen nahen Osten seit Jahren zurueck in die Steinzeit bomben, sind gut?


----------



## azzih (14. Februar 2016)

Ich würde als Beamter auch keine linksextremen Gruppierungen (Antifa etc.) öffentlich auf meiner Facebookseite unterstützen das kann auch Folgen haben.

Und Pegida ist nicht "etwas konservativ".  Da läuft jedes mal der komplette rechte Kader mit und die Gruppierung besteht aus unverhohlenen Islamhassern und Ausländerfeinden. Ich mag prinzipiell keine Art von Extremisten, aber die Rechten haben halt noch diesen Menschenhass und Rassenideologie fest in ihrer Denkart verhaftet. Die linken gingen mir in der Uni zwar oft genug auch auf die nerven, aber ich habe noch nicht gehört das sie sich für Übermenschen halten, kleine Kinder in der S-Bahn anpinkeln, und andere Menschen aufgrund ihrer Herkunft und Hautfarbe angreifen und beschimpfen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Februar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Das ist das gleiche wie der Azubi der auf seinem FB Profil angegeben hat bei Porsche zu arbeiten und dann rechte Parolen dort schrieb und daraufhin fristlos gekündigt wurde.  Facebook ist ne öffentliche Plattform und wenn du dort erkennbar als Mitarbeiter geschäftsschädigendes Verhalten an den Tag legst, gehst du halt Gefahr das dein Arbeitgeber Konsequenzen zieht. Und Lehrer haben nunmal eine besondere Vorbildfunktion, die sie auch in ihrer Person repräsentieren, steht auch in deren Vertrag.
> 
> Und wenn der Typ halt meint im öffentlichen Internet rechte Gruppierungen zu unterstützen, dann hält sich mein Mitleid in Grenzen. Immerhin ist der Arbeitgeber hier der Staat und man brauch sich nur mal sone Pegida Demonstration anschauen um zu sehen, was das größtenteils für Leute sind.  Dazu spricht das für seine offensichtliche Blödheit, wenn man mit seinem Klarnamen nicht vorher mal nachdenkt wie man damit wirkt und was für Konsequenzen das haben kann.


Der Azubi hat aber auch öffentlich bei FB zu Straftaten aufgerufen.

Dieser Lehrer hat eine Gruppe geliket die bisher nicht verboten oder dergleichen ist.

Tut mir leid, aber das ist Gesinnungsstrafrecht, was man mit ihm durchzieht. Und wer sowas auch noch gut findet, offenbart, wessen Geistes Kind er ist.


----------



## azzih (14. Februar 2016)

Ich finds jetzt net dramatisch, auch wenn ich als Elternteil wahrscheinlich net sonderlich begeistert wäre das mein Kind von ner potentiell rechten Bazille unterrichtet wird. Aber so lange er im Unterricht keine dummen Bemerkungen macht wärs mir wohl egal.

Trotzdem muss einem als Erwachsener Mensch klar sein, dass das Internet ein öffentlicher Raum ist, wo zudem noch jede Aussage potentiell für immer und schwarz auf weiss nachvollziehbar ist.  Vor allem wenn du unter deinem Klarnamen etwas postest und dein Arbeitgeber noch verlinkt ist. Wenn du deine drei Gehirnzellen noch beisammen hast bist du vorsichtig was mit deinem Namen im Internet verlinkt ist. Und der Typ wurde augenscheinlich nur versetzt weils Stress mit den Eltern gab und das ist nicht so unüblich. Mein alter Rektor wurde auch versetzt weil die Eltern über ein Jahr Stimmung gemacht haben.  Ist halt für das Kultusministerium ne Möglichkeit am Ende dann Konflikte beizulegen.


----------



## steAK79 (14. Februar 2016)

Dieses ewige links-mitte-rechts hat sich in meinen Augen ohnehin total verschoben. Ehemals "mittlere" Spd/Fdp" haben selbst, die Grünen vor sich herhetzend, direkte Tuchfühlung zur SED. Achso, tschuldigung, die haben sich ja "die Linke" aufs Namensschild geschrieben. "Konservative", was ja die politisch korekte Version.von gemäßigt rechts ist, stellen wenn überhaupt noch die Mitte dar. Die zurückgelegte Politik lässt mich persönlich eine noch weitere Verschiebung in Richtung links vermuten. Ergo sind die "rechten" Partein überhaupt nicht extremer/ radikaler geworden, nur der restliche politische Moloch hat sich weiter verschoben. 
Interessanterweise aber rudern jetzt ganz viele der "Antivolksparteien" ( tschuldigung, aber in Anbetracht deren Politik kann ich darin nichts anderes sehen) aus Angst und mit den nächsten Wahlen im Nacken, herbe zurück und kommen mit politischen Ergüssen und Vorderungen um die Ecke wegen denen z.B. die NPD (und die braucht selbst in meinen Augen wirklich niemand) aufs schärfste verurteilt wurde. Slogan war vor gut 17 Jahren: kriminelle Ausländer raus.
Ob man davon nun was hält oder nicht sei dahingestellt und vermag jeder mit sich selbst zu klären, aber wenn ich den Kram aus den Hälsen der Regierenden höre kommt mir mein Frühstück hoch. Die haben einfach nur Angst um Ihre Macht. Wir sind denen sowas von scheißegal, das können wir wahrscheinlich gar nicht erfassen, dürcen es aber Beschluss für Beschluss am eigenen Leib erfahren.

Hab ja nicht umsonst den Dreizeihler vom Stapel gelassen.
Pazifismus, staatlich anerzogen ist grenzwertig, aber staatlich verordneter Antipatriotismus wird hier nicht gebraucht aber seid nunmehr fast 80 Jahren in die Köpfe des Volkes eingehämmert.
Mit was uns die Politik in den letzten 20 Jahren zugemuted hat ohne die kleinste Konsequenz hätte es bei unseren Nachbarn schon die zweite Revulotion gegeben, inkl. brennendem Parlament.

Wir lassen (liessen) es halt mit uns machen, nur gaaaaaanz langsam steckt der Michel seine Nase unter der "reg Dich nicht auf, maloch, zahl und halt die Fresse Decke" hervor und durch den Reichstag weht ein eiskalter Wind 

Abwarten wohin die Reise geht, der ein oder andere wird ja langsam wach und hat keine Lust mehr weiter gemolken und verarscht zu werden...

Grüße

steAK


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Ich finds jetzt net dramatisch, auch wenn ich als Elternteil wahrscheinlich net sonderlich begeistert wäre das mein Kind von ner potentiell rechten Bazille unterrichtet wird. Aber so lange er im Unterricht keine dummen Bemerkungen macht wärs mir wohl egal.



Die politischen Ansichten eines Lehrers sind seine Privatsache, genauso wie sein Lebensstil oder sonstwas.
Entscheidet für mich ist, dass er neutral und objektiv sein Unterrichtsstoff vermittelt.
Keine Ahnung, ob der Lehrer das macht.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die politischen Ansichten eines Lehrers sind seine Privatsache, genauso wie sein Lebensstil oder sonstwas.
> Entscheidet für mich ist, dass er neutral und objektiv sein Unterrichtsstoff vermittelt.
> Keine Ahnung, ob der Lehrer das macht.



Welcher Lehrer vermittelt denn Neutral und Objektiv seinen Unterrichtsinhalt? Jeder Lehrer hat da eigene Inhaltliche Vorlieben und Ansätze, Schwerpunkte, Standpunkte, Autoren und Lösungsansätze die er favorisiert und das trotz eines gewissen Rahmenlehrplans. 
Objektive Neutralität ist zimlich das letzte was du in der Schule vermittelt bekommst.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Objektive Neutralität ist zimlich das letzte was du in der Schule vermittelt bekommst.


Was nicht selten am Lobbyismus liegt.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was nicht selten am Lobbyismus liegt.



In der Schule wohl kaum.
Das liegt einfach daran das Lehrer auch nur Menschen sind und jeder Mensch halt andere Dinge bevorzugt und da Lehrern niemand in der Schule vorschreibt ihren Job Neutral zu erledigen tun sie es halt auch nicht. Das einzige was ihnen verboten ist ist sind rassistische und diskreminierende Äußerungen, sowie Züchtigung, sexueller Kontakt zu Schutzbefohlenen und die Beeinflussung ihrer Schüler durch rechtes Gedankengut. Aber sonst haben Lehrer nahezu jede Freiheit ihren Unterricht zu gestalten, ihnen ist der Ansatz zur Vermittlung des Inhalts freigestellt, sowie die Gewichtung der Schwerpunkte solange der Rahmenlehrplan eingehalten wird.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> In der Schule wohl kaum.


Mittlerweile schon, kuck dir mal an, wer heutzutage die Schulmittel sponsort.
Da hocken Firmen wie die Ritter GmbH, LEGO oder die IT-Industrie mit drin. Letztere werben dann für den druchgehenden Einsatz von PCs und Tablets schon in der Grundschule und die möglichst frühe Vermittlung von betriebswirtschaftlichen Prozessen.

Damit wir später auch ja nochmehr Gewinnmaximierungsheinis und Jugendliche mit verkümmerter Motorik bekommen.


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Welcher Lehrer vermittelt denn Neutral und Objektiv seinen Unterrichtsinhalt? Jeder Lehrer hat da eigene Inhaltliche Vorlieben und Ansätze, Schwerpunkte, Standpunkte, Autoren und Lösungsansätze die er favorisiert und das trotz eines gewissen Rahmenlehrplans.
> Objektive Neutralität ist zimlich das letzte was du in der Schule vermittelt bekommst.



Das würde ich nicht unterschreiben.
Schlimm ist es, wenn Unternehmen EInfluss auf den Lehrstoff haben. Da gibt es ja inzwischen genügend Beispiele.
Aber wenn der Lehrer nicht an gewissen Unterrichtsmittel gebunden ist, kann er durchaus einen neutralen und objektiven Unterrichtsstoff vermitteln.
Die Frage ist halt, ob ein Lehrer, der politisch eher rechts ist, überhaupt objektiv Politik unterrichten kann?
Was wäre z.B. wenn wir einen Lehrer hätten, der an die Lehren des intelligenten Designers glaubt und der Biologie unterrichten soll?
Kann der objektiv und sachlich die Evolutionstheorie unterrichten?


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Mittlerweile schon, kuck dir mal an, wer heutzutage die Schulmittel sponsort.
> Da hocken Firmen wie die Ritter GmbH, LEGO oder die IT-Industrie mit drin. Letztere werben dann für den druchgehenden Einsatz von PCs und Tablets schon in der Grundschule und die möglichst frühe Vermittlung von betriebswirtschaftlichen Prozessen.
> 
> Damit wir später auch ja nochmehr Gewinnmaximierungsheinis und Jugendliche mit verkümmerter Motorik bekommen.



Für mehr IT im Unterricht bin ich auch, ich halte Schulunterricht der in deutschen Schulen nach wie vor weitestgehend wie vor 120 Jahren abgehalten wird für alles andere als zeitgemäß und produktiv und das die große Firmen sich in Schulen einkaufen liegt weniger an Lobbyismus als halt mehr daran das unser Schulsystem schon seit über 15 Jahren kronisch unterfinanziert ist weil der Staat der Meinung ist das Deutschlands wichtigste Ressource, und so zimlich die einzige neben Kohle dazu, es nicht Wert ist mehr zu investieren, das Afghanistaneinsätze und Bonbons in Milliardenhöhe in die Wirtschaft zu versenken statt Schulen zu sanieren, Lehrer einzustellen, zeitgemäßes Lehrmaterial zu kaufen, usw. wichtiger wären als intelligente Köpfe hervor zu bringen die inovativ sind und in Unternehmen als Arbeitskräfte gern gesehen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist halt, ob ein Lehrer, der politisch eher rechts ist, überhaupt objektiv Politik unterrichten kann?



Kann ein Lehrer der politisch ehr links ist objektiv unterrichten? Kann ein Lehrer der FDP-Liberal eingestellt ist objektiv Politik unterrichten?
Jeder Standpunkt abseits der absoluten Neutralität, die bei einem Menschen absolut utopisch ist, versetzt dich im Grunde in die Lage nicht geeignet zu sein Dinge neutral und unbewertet zu vermitteln.


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2016)

Im Bildungssystem haben Unternehmensinteressen nichts zu suchen. Das ist Aufgabe des Staates und wenn der Staat nicht die Mittel dazu hat, muss er sie bereit stellen. Ist ganz einfach.
Schlimm ist ja, dass Unis schon privat finanzierte Studien machen und da ist ja klar, dass die Studie im Interesse des Finanziers ausfallen sollte.
Oder wir gehen ab Morgen alle nur noch auf private Schulen und finden es dann super geil, wenn das Fach "Umwelt und Soziales" von Kohlekraftwerk Betreibern und Facebook Leuten unterrichtet wird.


----------



## Two-Face (14. Februar 2016)

Wer bitteschön braucht Tablets im Kindergarten und an der Grundschule?
Qualitativ hochwertigerer IT-Unterricht in den späteren Jahrgängen wäre mal definitiv zu begrüßen, aber wenn 6-jährige anstelle von Schreibübungen am Tablet hocken und lernen sollen, was eine "App" ist, dann Gute Nacht.

Was passiert, wenn Kinder und Jugendliche sich zu oft mit Smartphone und Co. beschäftigen, siehst du ja schon teilweise an der heutigen Generation <25/30.


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2016)

6 Jähre haben nichts an Displays zu suchen.
Die sollen draußen im Garten spielen. 
Der Job eines 6 Jährigen ist abends eine schmutzige Hose zu haben.


----------



## steAK79 (14. Februar 2016)

Vom Rahmenlehrplan her wird ja im Vorfeld schon festgelegt, was gelehrt werden soll.
Zu meiner Schulzeit schon, wurde rechts verteufelt und links, wenn überhaupt, nur erwähnt wenn danach gefragt wurde.
Kommt halt so aus der Politik (Bildung ist ja bekannterweise Ländersache).
Wie sich das heute verhält weiß ich nicht, unterstelle aber im selben Augenblick das sich daran nicht besonders viel geändert haben wird.
Was sich allerdings enorm verschoben hat ist das Bildungsniveau im allgemeinen, das ist nämlich gewaltig nach unten gesackt.
Was 1990 Hauptschule war, ist heute Realschule.... macht ja aber in ner globalisierten Welt nichts, wenn unser so hochgepriesenes Bildungssystem
(wie z.B. Pisa bereits mehrfach belegt hat) einfach nur noch schlechter Durchschnitt ist.

Schreibe zur Azubisuche gleich noch mal ein bisl was...


----------



## Sparanus (14. Februar 2016)

Unsere Lehrerin wollte uns wegen der politischen Neutralität nicht mal ihre Parteizugehörigkeit nennen, hat übrigens keiner meiner Lehrer je gemacht.


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Unsere Lehrerin wollte uns wegen der politischen Neutralität nicht mal ihre Parteizugehörigkeit nennen, hat übrigens keiner meiner Lehrer je gemacht.



Meinst du jetzt, ob sie Mitglied einer Partei sind oder was sie wählen, wenn sie an einer Urne stehen?
Müssen sie aus meiner Sicht nicht. Politische Überzeugung ist Privatsache.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Februar 2016)

Mitglied meine ich, aber das andere haben die auch nie gesagt. 
Kommentiert haben die einzelne Standpunkte wie sie dazu stehen.


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2016)

Wie gesagt, politische Überzeugung ist genauso Privatsache wie Glauben oder sexuelle Orientierung.
All das hat nichts im Unterricht zu suchen.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Februar 2016)

Stimme ich zu


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, politische Überzeugung ist genauso Privatsache wie Glauben oder sexuelle Orientierung.
> All das hat nichts im Unterricht zu suchen.


Exakt. 

Und solange der besagte Lehrer vor seinen Schüler keine strafbaren oder extremen Äußerungem getätigt hat, ist die Vorgehensweise gegen ihn, ein Skandal.

Aber was will man in diesem Land noch erwarten? Seehofer hat Recht, wenn er sagt, es ist eine Herrschaft des Unrechts.

Jeder Deutsche sollte sich Art. 20 GG Abs. 4 vor Augen halten.


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2016)

Ist genau das gleiche, wenn du in der Schule einen Lehrer hast, der geoutet wird.
Der wird auch gleich erst mal versetzt oder entlassen.
So ist das eben, wenn du im öffentlichen Dienst arbeitest. Da schaut jeder drauf.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist genau das gleiche, wenn du in der Schule einen Lehrer hast, der geoutet wird.
> Der wird auch gleich erst mal versetzt oder entlassen.
> So ist das eben, wenn du im öffentlichen Dienst arbeitest. Da schaut jeder drauf.


Das ist falsch, auch geoutete Lehrer werden nicht versetzt. 
Selbst offen linke Lehrer werden nicht versetzt, Konservative hingegen würden jederzeit versetzt werden.


----------



## Threshold (14. Februar 2016)

Da hab ich aber andere Erfahrungen gemacht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Februar 2016)

Kolumne: der Folterpranger  wo der Valentinstag zum Kulturkampf wird

Wenn man sich anguckt, welche Länder da so gegen den Valentinstag vorgehen und welche Ideologie da vorherrschend ist. Eine Ideologie die gegen Liebe und Zuneigugng vorgeht, sollte einem von Grunde auf Suspekt sein.

Insbesondere wenn besagte Ideologie im Gegenzug das Töten verherrlicht.

____________________________________________________________________________________

Wieder feinste Satire:

"Ponyhof-Politik": Grünen-Chefin weist Asylkritiker Palmer in die Schranken - DIE WELT

Ein Grünenpolitiker der Bürgermeister einer Stadt ist und mit echten Problemen konfrontiert ist, redet Klartext und irgendwelche anderen Grünen, die fernab der Bürger sitzen und einfach nur Geld kassieren, sagen ihm, warum das was er sagt, nicht stimmt.

Ja vom Elfenbeinturm kann man immer gut ungefragt Ratschläge erteilen. Wie diese Deutschlandfeide über 5% kommen, bleibt mir auf ewig ein Rätsel


----------



## Woohoo (14. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Da hab ich aber andere Erfahrungen gemacht.



z.B. Bernhard Nolz, Der Fall war damals schon groß in den Medien.
 "Unions-Sprecher Paul Breuer. Er bezeichnet Nolz im _WDR _als "fünftes Rad am Wagen des internationalen Terrorismus".
https://www.freitag.de/autoren/der-freitag/lehrer-greift-amerikaner-an

_"Er gehört nicht in den Schuldienst", sagt Breuer(CDU) später im Fernsehen.  "Ein solcher Mann, der muss aus dem Verkehr gezogen werden. Er kann sich  nicht gegen diesen Staat wenden, so wie er das in vielfacher Weise  getan hat. Ich will die anti-amerikanischen Äußerungen, die er getan  hat, gar nicht nennen." (Monitor, 8.11.) 
Der deutsche Beamte hat sich jeder Kritik an den USA zu enthalten. _
_[...]_
_Am 3. Dezember lehnt der Bezirkspersonalrat in Siegen Nolz´ unbefristete  "Zwangsversetzung" nach Kierspe im Sauerland ab. Doch die  Bezirksregierung schöpft das Schulrecht aus und versucht jetzt, ihr Ziel  mit Hilfe einer befristeten "Abordnung" zu erreichen. Keine Ermittlung  läuft gegen die Initiatoren dieser Kampagne. _




xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Die EU besteht aus 28 Ländern. Gehen wir von 2 Millionen Flüchtlingen aus:
> 2.000.000 Flüchtlinge verteilt auf 28 Länder sind ~71.430 Flüchtlinge pro Land!
> Warum wird das nicht so geregelt? Das erspart jedem Land viel Geld und fördert keinen Extremismus.



Vor allem die östlichen Ländern sehen was mit den Menschen miteingeführt wird in ihr Land. Eine Religion die sich nicht integrieren lässt und sich seine Sonderbehandlungen penetrant erkämpft.


----------



## Amon (14. Februar 2016)

Aber Kinder dürfen in der Schule indoktrinierter werden! Von Lehrern! Natürlich nur von denen die die richtige Gesinnung haben. Das ist doch alles nur noch verlogene Schei*e! Hier geht's nur noch um den Machterhalt der Systemparteien um nichts anderes! Der Politische Gegner wird mit allen Mitteln bekämpft.


----------



## Verminaard (14. Februar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Aber Kinder dürfen in der Schule indoktrinierter werden! Von Lehrern! Natürlich nur von denen die die richtige Gesinnung haben. Das ist doch alles nur noch verlogene Schei*e! Hier geht's nur noch um den Machterhalt der Systemparteien um nichts anderes! Der Politische Gegner wird mit allen Mitteln bekämpft.



Und die Presse spielt dieses Spiel mit.
Stellt sich die Frage wie sehr beeinflusst die Presse wird.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Und die Presse spielt dieses Spiel mit.
> Stellt sich die Frage wie sehr beeinflusst die Presse wird.


Der Fall von Günther Lachmann hat doch gezeigt, wie es bei den anderen Journalisten wahrscheinlich auch läuft.
Der Focus betreibt jetzt auch offen Hetze gegen die AfD. Und Forsa-Chef Güllner spricht AfD-Wählern sogar das Menschsein ab.


----------



## Verminaard (14. Februar 2016)

Wie sehr laesst sich das jetzt mit einem Staat vereinbaren wo Meinungsfreiheit und Demokratie herrscht und der sich nebenbei noch Rechtsstaat nennt?


----------



## Sparanus (14. Februar 2016)

Guck doch in faz und Welt, da wird nicht gegen die AfD getreten.


----------



## Amon (14. Februar 2016)

Die FAZ und die Welt machen das zwischen den Zeilen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (14. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die Klimaerwärmung ist durch den Menschen nur beschleunigt worden gekommen wäre sie sowieso.


Die Folgen des Treibhauseffektes, des ganzen Mülls in den Meeren etc. wurden oft genug aufgezählt und es hat sich bis vor kurzem nichts geändert.
Das meinte ich.


Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Da steht nichts davon, dass er Kinder beeinflusst hat. Es ging hier um Facebook. Ich kenne auch genug linke Lehrer, darin sehe ich auch kein Problem solange sie niemanden damit beeinflussen wollen.


Naja, wenn ein Schüler sieht: "Boah, dem gefällt die NPD und er ist mein Lieblingslehrer. Er bringt mir jeden Tag so viel Sachen bei. Dann müssen die ja wirklich gut sein." ist das schon eine indirekte Beeinflussung.
Eine direkte hatten wir doch vor einiger Zeit, als Lehrer vor Flüchtlingen warnten; dass sie die Schüler ausrauben und vergewaltigen etc.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Vorallem, wer ist so naiv und glaubt das es bei 2. Mio bleibt?





Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieso nicht von aktuell 5 Millionen ausgehen?


Wer ist so naiv und versteht nicht, dass das ein Beispiel war? 
Es gibt weit mehr als 2.000.000 Flüchtlinge weltweit. Das sollte jetzt nur ein Wert für meine Rechnung sein. ^^


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und hätten wir nicht die illegalen reingelassen, hätten wir diese Probleme nicht.
> Raus mit den Sozialtouristen.


1. Ist fast jeder Flüchtling der sich momentan in DE befindet, illegal hier.
Wie viele Syrer haben Asylanträge gestellt und wie viele sind hier hin geflohen.
Asyl ungleich Flucht
2. Raus mit den Sozialtouristen? Das kannst du nicht immer kontrollieren. Es wurden Fälle aufgedeckt, wo man sich mehrere Identitäten zugelegt hat, aber das war teils DE's Schuld, weil man die Antragstellungen so verpatzt hat.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sind wir wieder soweit in Deutschland, dass Meinungen bestraft werden?


Ähm ... Ja. Schon immer.
Schrei "Alle Juden sind ******* und der Holocaust ist gelogen." Das ist dann deine Meinung, aber Volksverhetzung.


Verminaard schrieb:


> ...


Zurzeit wird eh alles auf den Islam geschoben.
Hier äußern sich gläubige Moslems gegen den Islam, damit sie gut dastehen und nicht als böser sondern als "moderater"  Moslem bezeichnet werden.
"Ach, die Moslems fliehen vor ihren eignen Glaubensbrüdern." Ja, weil jeder seine Glaubensbrüder auch alle enthaupte und Fassbomben auf die wirft.
"Ach, die Moslems fliehen doch nur, um unser Land einzunehmen." Ja, genau. Die Fliehen in ein Dar al-Kufr (Land der Ungläubigen), um das einzunehmen.
Ich renne auch als Drogendealer in ein Polizeipräsidium, um mein Monatseinkommen durch mehr Kundschaft zu erhöhen.

Wenn ein syrischer Christ flieht, sagt man aber nicht: "Ach, der will mit seinen Ku-Klux-Klan-Kollegen alle Schwarzen anzünden." 


Verminaard schrieb:


> btw du hast tatsaechlich einfach Pauschal alle 28 EU-Laender genommen? Wie willstn, geht man von deinen Zahlen aus, ~70000 Fluechtlinge, Malta, Zypern, Estland, Luxemburg, Litauen, Lettland zumuten?


Ja, die EU hat 28 Länder, also nehme ich auch pauschal 28 Länder.
Dass man nicht alle Flüchtlinge in jedes Land pumpen kann, ist klar.
Wie will Griechenland die Flüchtlingskrise überleben? 
Ich wollte nur zeigen, dass eine Verteilung auf versch. Länder das Problem etwas entschärft.


azzih schrieb:


> Das ist das gleiche wie der Azubi der auf seinem FB Profil angegeben hat bei Porsche zu arbeiten und dann rechte Parolen dort schrieb und daraufhin fristlos gekündigt wurde.  Facebook ist ne öffentliche Plattform und wenn du dort erkennbar als Mitarbeiter geschäftsschädigendes Verhalten an den Tag legst, gehst du halt Gefahr das dein Arbeitgeber Konsequenzen zieht. Und Lehrer haben nunmal eine besondere Vorbildfunktion, die sie auch in ihrer Person repräsentieren, steht auch in deren Vertrag.


Dazu fällt mir nur dieses Meisterwerk ein, wo Udo Bönstrup den Fascho bei seinem Arbeitgeber meldet und als Antwort kommt: "Vielen Dank für Ihre Nachricht. Herr XY wurde fristlos gekündigt und bekam auf jedem unserer Grundstücke ein Aufenthaltsverbot ausgesprochen."


----------



## Poulton (14. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Die Folgen des Treibhauseffektes, des ganzen Mülls in den Meeren etc. wurden oft genug aufgezählt und es hat sich bis vor kurzem nichts geändert.


Könnte man das Thema Klima bitte im entsprechenden Thema ausdiskutieren? Danke.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ein Schüler sieht: "Boah, dem gefällt die NPD und er ist mein Lieblingslehrer. Er bringt mir jeden Tag so viel Sachen bei. Dann müssen die ja wirklich gut sein." ist das schon eine indirekte Beeinflussung.
> Eine direkte hatten wir doch vor einiger Zeit, als Lehrer vor Flüchtlingen warnten; dass sie die Schüler ausrauben und vergewaltigen etc.


Da gibt es einige schrille Fälle, z.B. ein Gerichtsvollzieher, der seine Freizeit bei den Bandidos "verbrachte": Neutralitätspflicht von Beamten: Rocker verträgt sich (doch) mit Staatsdiener | Legal Tribune Online
Der Artikel ist auch dahingehend gut, da er Außenstehenden die Besonderheiten des Beamtenverhältnis aufzeigt:


> [...]
> Beamte sind grundsätzlich nicht nur zu einer parteipolitischen Neutralität und zu einer gemeinwohlbezogenen und gerechten Amtsführung verpflichtet. Der gesetzmäßig konkretisierte Amtsethos verlangt zudem, dass das Verhalten des Beamten der Achtung und dem Vertrauen gerecht wird, die sein Beruf erfordert. Das bedeutet, dass er zumindest keine Straftaten begehen oder sich daran beteiligen darf.
> 
> Beides gilt auch für das Verhalten außerhalb des Dienstes, jedenfalls wenn die so genannte Amtsbezogenheit vorliegt. Verstöße gegen diese Grundsätze können zur Feststellung eines Dienstvergehens führen und empfindliche Disziplinarmaßnahmen nach sich ziehen. Das beginnt bei Verweisen und Geldbußen und reicht bis hin zu Zurückstufungen, Gehaltskürzungen oder einer Entfernung aus dem Dienst.
> [...]


----------



## Verminaard (14. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wer ist so naiv und versteht nicht, dass das ein Beispiel war?



Und genau hier endet der Versuch auch mit dir eine vernuenftige Diskussion zu fuehren.
Abgesehen davon das du viel Mist verzapfst und Aussagen aus Zusammenhaengen reisst um irgendwas zu schreiben.

Du solltest auch aufhoeren den Islam als Opfer zu sehen. Es wird nur nach Aktionen gewertet.
Aber natuerlich sind alle Straftaten und Fehlverhalten nicht von "normaeln" Moslems begangen worden, die haben nur rein zufaellig den gleichen Glauben und das Alles hat nix mit dem Islam, der Erziehung und Kultur zu tun.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Naja, wenn ein Schüler sieht: "Boah, dem gefällt die NPD und er ist mein Lieblingslehrer. Er bringt mir jeden Tag so viel Sachen bei. Dann müssen die ja wirklich gut sein." ist das schon eine indirekte Beeinflussung.
> Eine direkte hatten wir doch vor einiger Zeit, als Lehrer vor Flüchtlingen warnten; dass sie die Schüler ausrauben und vergewaltigen etc.


Er hat aber nicht die Seite der NPD geliked sondern konservative Seiten. Und wer sich durch sowas schon beeinflussen lässt, hat einen echt schwachen Willen...

Du meinst wahrscheinlich den Vorsitzenden des Philologenverbandes von Sachsen-Anhalt der Mädchen davor warnen wollte sich in "oberflächliche sexuelle Abenteuer" zu begeben. Was daran negative Beeinflussung ist, weiß ich nicht.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Februar 2016)

> Naja, wenn ein Schüler sieht: "Boah, dem gefällt die NPD und er ist mein Lieblingslehrer. Er bringt mir jeden Tag so viel Sachen bei. Dann müssen die ja wirklich gut sein." ist das schon eine indirekte Beeinflussung.
> Eine direkte hatten wir doch vor einiger Zeit, als Lehrer vor Flüchtlingen warnten; dass sie die Schüler ausrauben und vergewaltigen etc.


Diese Logik!
Wenn dem Lehrer Malboro gefällt, rauchen am Ende alle Schüler was?


----------



## Woohoo (14. Februar 2016)

Und wenn Eltern solche Seiten liken? Wie können wir es verantworten Kinder von solchen Eltern erziehen zu lassen?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (14. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Du solltest auch aufhoeren den Islam als Opfer zu sehen. Es wird nur nach Aktionen gewertet.
> Aber natuerlich sind alle Straftaten und Fehlverhalten nicht von "normaeln" Moslems begangen worden, die haben nur rein zufaellig den gleichen Glauben und das Alles hat nix mit dem Islam, der Erziehung und Kultur zu tun.


Das rechtfertigt natürlich das Pauschalisieren.
Wenn jetzt 10 Deutsche einen Menschen töten ist der 11. auch ein Mörder.
Wie viele Moslems haben wir in Deutschland und wie viele davon haben schon mal jemanden getötet?


Sparanus schrieb:


> Diese Logik!
> Wenn dem Lehrer Malboro gefällt, rauchen am Ende alle Schüler was?


Kinder lassen sich bekanntlich leicht beeinflussen.
Was denkst du, warum es z.B. solche Bilder gibt:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und das Kinddenkt  dann: "Boah, Herr Müller raucht. Das ist bestimmt was tolles."


Woohoo schrieb:


> Und wenn Eltern solche Seiten liken? Wie können wir es verantworten Kinder von solchen Eltern erziehen zu lassen?


Man sieht doch bei RTL, was es da für Gefahren gibt.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Februar 2016)

> Was denkst du, warum es z.B. solche Bilder gibt:


Für Kinder der Altersgruppe so bis 10 Jahre, also Leute die sich nicht auf FB rumtreiben.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (14. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Kinder lassen sich bekanntlich leicht beeinflussen.
> Was denkst du, warum es z.B. solche Bilder gibt:
> 
> 
> ...



Ich kenne kein Kind, dass sich so leicht beeinflussen lässt obwohl ich die ganze E- und F-Jugend unseres Sportclubes kenne (ca. 50 Kinder). 

Außerdem ist FB ab 13(?), wer sich da so leicht beeinflust dem ist nicht mehr zu helfen.

Meine Lehrerin hat auf FB diverse Musik Gruppen gelikt, nach dieser Logik musste ich die jetzt toll finden.




Anderes Thema: Könnte mir jemand erklären wieso Pegida immer als Ausländerfeindlich und extrem rechts dargestellt wird ? Ich habe immer nur gelesen wie die Pegida Mitglieder beleidigt werden als Pack, Nazi usw.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (14. Februar 2016)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Anderes Thema: Könnte mir jemand erklären wieso Pegida immer als Ausländerfeindlich und extrem rechts dargestellt wird ? Ich habe immer nur gelesen wie die Pegida Mitglieder beleidigt werden als Pack, Nazi usw.


Nirgendwo kann man ein offizielles Programm nachlesen.
Die Hauptseite ist facebook und da streiten sich die Mitglieder untereinander.
Der eine ist gegen Moslems, der andere gegen Ausländer etc.
Eine Seite wie die der AfD *kotz* wäre mal gut.

Das einzige, was man findet, ist ein Programm der Pegida, was aber von dritten geschrieben wurde.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. Februar 2016)

Grade gelesen, die Welt hat Günther Lachmann anscheinend gekündigt weil dieser weil dieser für die AfD eine beratende Tätigkeit ausgeübt hat während er paralell für die Welt über die AfD berichtet hat:

"Welt" trennt sich von Redakteur wegen angeblichem AfD-Angebot

Die AfD und der geschasste "Welt"-Redakteur Lachmann - Medien - SÃ¼ddeutsche.de

Äußerst fraglich wie der Mann noch "journalistisch neutral" über die AfD berichten will wenn er paralell dazu für diese auf bezahlt arbeitet, da kann man schon von einer gewissen Befangenheit sprechen und daher halte ich die Kündigung auch irgendwie für "nachvollziehbar"...


----------



## Poulton (14. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Diese Logik!
> Wenn dem Lehrer Malboro gefällt, rauchen am Ende alle Schüler was?


Ganz so unlogisch ist das nicht. Die Vorbildfunktion, allen vorran von den Erziehungsberechtigten, hat einiges an Einfluß. Findet sich ja auch dächtig im aktuellen Tabakatlas 2015 des DKFZ wieder, dass die Wahrscheinlichkeit das Kinder aus Raucherhaushalten später selber rauchen, größer ist, als die von Kindern aus Nichtraucherhaushalten. Auch die Werbeverbote für Tabakprodukte in Rundfunk und Fernsehen, in Kinos vor 18 Uhr, etc. kommen nicht von ungefähr und mit der in diesem Jahr in Kraft tretenen neuen Tabakproduktrichtlinie, kommen noch "nette Bildchen" von Krebs, absterbenden Gliedmaßen, etc. auf den Packungen sowie afaik noch weitere Werbeverbote.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Nirgendwo kann man ein offizielles Programm nachlesen.


Dann kennst du die Website der AfD also nicht ?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Grade gelesen, die Welt hat Günther Lachmann anscheinend gekündigt weil dieser weil dieser für die AfD eine beratende Tätigkeit ausgeübt hat während er paralell für die Welt über die AfD berichtet hat:


Das wurde von Marcus Pretzell selbst öffentlich gemacht, wahrscheinlich weil sich Lachmann in einen internen Machtkampf eingemischt hat.


----------



## Sparanus (14. Februar 2016)

Ja das stimmt, Zigaretten waren eventuell ein schlechtes Beispiel, aber es ist ja nur geliked und nichts wurde propagiert was unrechtlich ist.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (14. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Dann kennst du die Website der AfD also nicht ?


Er redet von PEGIDA.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Er redet von PEGIDA.


Die brauchen auch keins, da sie eine Partei sind.
PEGIDA war schon immer eine Protestbewegung der allgemein gegen die jetzige Politik gerichtet war und ist


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (14. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die brauchen auch keins, da sie eine Partei sind.
> PEGIDA war schon immer eine Protestbewegung der allgemein gegen die jetzige Politik gerichtet war und ist


Trotzdem wären die genauen Ziele zu wissen mal nicht schlecht ^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. Februar 2016)

DatMainboard schrieb:


> Hallo,
> ich würde gerne mal wissen was ihr über AfD, besorgte Bürger und Co. denkt.
> 
> Mein Standpunkt ist: Rassisten, die Ängste dazu nutzen, um Unwahrheiten zu verbreiten....


Dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen


----------



## Kaaruzo (14. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Zurzeit wird eh alles auf den Islam geschoben.


Es ist von allen derzeit herrschenden Religionen diejenigen, die am meisten andersdenkende verfolgt und die auch am brutalsten verfolgt.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Hier äußern sich gläubige Moslems gegen den Islam, damit sie gut dastehen und nicht als böser sondern als "moderater"  Moslem bezeichnet werden.
> "Ach, die Moslems fliehen vor ihren eignen Glaubensbrüdern." Ja, weil jeder seine Glaubensbrüder auch alle enthaupte und Fassbomben auf die wirft.
> "Ach, die Moslems fliehen doch nur, um unser Land einzunehmen." Ja, genau. Die Fliehen in ein Dar al-Kufr (Land der Ungläubigen), um das einzunehmen.



Kannst du mal aufhören, das Märchen von moderaten Muslimen zu verbreiten?

Es wurde hier im Thread schon bewiesen, dass selbst die angeblich so gut integrierten Muslime in Europa zum großen Teil Gewalt im Namen ihrer Religion gutheißen.

Und wenn du dich mal mit dem Islam richtig beschäftigen würdest, wüsstest du, das eine der Aufgabe eines jeden Muslims es ist, den Islam auf der ganzen WElt zu verbreiten.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Trotzdem wären die genauen Ziele zu wissen mal nicht schlecht ^^



Es gibt ein offizielles 19 Punkte Programm. Kann man alles nachlesen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen



Aus Sicht von Leuten die ihr eigenens Land und Volk verachten bestimmt.


----------



## Woohoo (14. Februar 2016)

Bei PEGIDA wird man wahrscheinlich alles finden. Von "normal" über "besorgt" bis "extrem recht". Es hieß doch auch mal, dass die meisten Teilnehmer den Rednern gar nicht zuhören.
Unzufriedenheit mit der derzeitigen Politik vor allem mit der Zuwanderungspolitik sind wohl die Themen auf die sich alle Teilnehmer einigen könnten.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dem ist eigentlich nichts hinzuzufügen


 
Für die AfD wäre die Antwort aber doch zu einfach. Zumal ein strengeres Vorgehen bzgl. der Asylproblematik sich auch bei den anderen Parteien langsam durchsetzt.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Februar 2016)

Also Pegida mag ich nicht, weil ich der Meinung bin, dass Politik nicht auf der Straße gemacht wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Diese Länder können uns aber nichts,



Was willst du damit sagen? Das wir deren Hoheiheitsgewässer ignorieren, bei etwaiger Gegenwehr ihre Marine einfach versenken und Leute, die uns gerade stören, an ihre Küsten kippen sollen?




Nightslaver schrieb:


> In der Schule wohl kaum.



Oh doch... 



> Das liegt einfach daran das Lehrer auch nur Menschen sind und jeder Mensch halt andere Dinge bevorzugt und da Lehrern niemand in der Schule vorschreibt ihren Job Neutral zu erledigen tun sie es halt auch nicht.



Lehrer sind sehr wohl dazu verpflichtet. Leider ist es nur nahezu unmöglich, so etwas zu überprüfen. Man kann zwar extremistische Äußerungen verbieten, aber bekanntermaßen kann man (absichtlich oder auch unterbewusst) durch einseitige Themenschwerpunkte, unneutrale Quellenauswahl und grenzwertige Zahlenauslegung Stimmungen massiv in die eine oder andere Richtung lenken. zum Teil reicht schon die "richtige" Wortwahl (unzähligen Populisten und Medien machen es vor).




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Für mehr IT im Unterricht bin ich auch, ich halte Schulunterricht der in deutschen Schulen nach wie vor weitestgehend wie vor 120 Jahren abgehalten wird für alles andere als zeitgemäß und produktiv und das die große Firmen sich in Schulen einkaufen liegt weniger an Lobbyismus als halt mehr daran das unser Schulsystem schon seit über 15 Jahren kronisch unterfinanziert ist



Und da springen große IT-Konzerne ganz selbstlos in die Bresche und helfen den armen, armen Schulen mit selbst erstelltem Werbe äh "Lehrmaterial" aus...
Die "Mehr IT"-Forderungen scheinen mir übrigens immer wieder auf "mehr Tablets, mehr Einbindung von Smartphones und mehr digitale Whiteboards" hinauszulaufen. Die Zahl von Rechnern/mobilen Geräten pro Schüler wird als Qualitätskriterium genommen. Es geht also nicht um mehr Bildung über IT (was in der Tat eine angemessene Reaktion auf eine sich ändernde Welt wäre - und nicht zwingend neue Technik erfordert), sondern es geht um Bildung mit mehr IT. Und wenn der Lehrer nicht gerade ungewöhnlich kreativ ist, dann ist es die gleiche Bildung, wie vorher - nur mit mehr Pausen, weil die Technik mal wieder nicht das gewünschte macht.



> Kann ein Lehrer der politisch ehr links ist objektiv unterrichten? Kann ein Lehrer der FDP-Liberal eingestellt ist objektiv Politik unterrichten?
> Jeder Standpunkt abseits der absoluten Neutralität, die bei einem Menschen absolut utopisch ist, versetzt dich im Grunde in die Lage nicht geeignet zu sein Dinge neutral und unbewertet zu vermitteln.



Stimmt so weit, gegen politische Meinung kann man nichts machen, die wird immer ein bisschen reinspielen. Aber es gibt ein paar andere Aspekte, die als Modifikatoren wirken:
Kann ein unrationaler, unkritischer Lehrer (z.B. jemand, der lieber an 08/15 Kreationismus glaubt, weil ihm Naturwissenschaften unbegreiflich komplex vorkommen) seinen Schülern selbstständiges, analytisches Denken beibringen?
Kann ein populismushöriger Lehrer Quellenkritik und -analyse vermitteln?

Ein intelligenter FDPler kann durchaus Argumente für und wider Arbeitnehmerrechte lehren und am Ende einfach nicht sagen, das er einige der Aspekte für deutlich wichtiger hält. Aber kann ein typischer PEGIDA-Teilnehmer den Islam erklären? Das Ayslrecht? Oder auch nur das demokratische System Deutschlands?


----------



## azzih (15. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Kannst du mal aufhören, das Märchen von moderaten Muslimen zu verbreiten?
> 
> Es wurde hier im Thread schon bewiesen, dass selbst die angeblich so gut integrierten Muslime in Europa zum großen Teil Gewalt im Namen ihrer Religion gutheißen.
> 
> Und wenn du dich mal mit dem Islam richtig beschäftigen würdest, wüsstest du, das eine der Aufgabe eines jeden Muslims es ist, den Islam auf der ganzen WElt zu verbreiten.



Bitte les doch mal ein Buch oder wissenschaftliche Quellen und hör auf irgendwelche Geschichten aus der Pegida Märchenkiste zu verbreiten. Wird immer abstruser, nun gibts plötzlich keine normalen/moderaten Muslime mehr in deiner kleinen Welt.
Nebenbei sind alle großen monoetheistischen Religionen missionarisch und vertreten auch offen diesen Standpunkt, der Papst hat das letztens in einer Rede auch von jedem Christen gefordert das Wort Christi in die Welt zu tragen. Das Judentum ist die einzig nicht missionarische monotheistische Religion, weil nach strenger Auslegung nur Jude sein kann, wessen Mutter eine Tochter Zions ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...
> Es wurde hier im Thread schon bewiesen, dass selbst die angeblich so gut integrierten Muslime in Europa zum großen Teil Gewalt im Namen ihrer Religion gutheißen....


Könntest Du mit dieser unerträglichen und falschen Hetze bitte aufhören. Das ist widerwärtig.

Das einzige, was eindeutig belegt und bewiesen ist, ist die zerstörische Wirkung von rechten Kräften in Deutschland.
Das letzte mal, dass die rechten Deppen ihr "Fähigkeiten" zeigen durften, zerstörte ganz Europa und hätte Deutschland
beinahe vernichtet. Soviel  Verachtung für die eigenen Mitbürger wie vom rechten Gesocks findet man nirgendwo anders.

Das sich offen als Neonazis erkennbare Menschen heute wieder trauen, ihren braunen Sumpf zu verbreiten, ist die 
eigentliche Schande. Diese Deppen zerstören jeden einzelnen unserer Werte. Die AfD schafft es nicht, sich von den
ganzen bei ihr eingliedernden Neonazis zu distanzieren, daran wird sie untergehen, weil sie nicht wählbar ist.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die AfD schafft es nicht, sich von den
> ganzen bei ihr eingliedernden Neonazis zu distanzieren, daran wird sie untergehen, weil sie nicht wählbar ist.


Das hat man vor ein paar Jahren über die FPÖ, FN, die Grünen und die Linke aufgrund ihrer SED Vergangenheit auch gesagt. Und was ist daraus geworden ?
Seit Köln haben sich die, die einst am Bahnhof fröhlich klatschten entlarvt. Wo sind jetzt die Begrüßungspartys hin ?
Und das die AfD eine Eintagsfliege mit einem Wählerpotenzial von maximal 5% ist wird schon seit 2013 behauptet. 

Und Linke die "Bomber Harris do it again" rufen sind natürlich keine Hetzer und keine Rassisten...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Seit Köln haben sich die, die einst am Bahnhof fröhlich klatschten entlarvt. ...


Wieviele syrische Kriegsflüchtlinge waren in Köln dabei? Du hast immer noch nicht verstanden, dass die Polizei ganz bewußt nicht eingegriffen hat, damit es eskalierte. 
Erlebt habe ich nur, was Frauen durch Männer passiert, wenn sich diese sicher fühlen. Von wem gehen in Deutschland Vergewaltigungen gegen wen aus? Wer, außer 
dem Feminismus kämpft offen gegen diese widerwärtige Form der Gewalt? Und welche Partei kämpft offen gegen Feminismus?

Und dann tritt dieses rechte Gesocks als "Beschützer der Frauen" auf. Das ist so widerwärtig. Warum wohl ist die Männerquote innerhalb der AfD bei über 90%?
Die AfD wird von frustrierten Männern gewählt, die in diesem Land versagt haben. In der Führung finden sich drittklassige Managertypen, die einmal mit den Großen
pinkeln wollen und sie fangen verlorene Seelen wie Rattenfänger.

Komisch, Bomben werden immer noch als legitimes Mittel der Kriegsführung angesehen. Die Befehlshaber der Bomber würde ich nicht als linke Intellektuelle einstufen.
Das ist tendenziell eher erzkonservatives rechtes Gesocks


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Februar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Bitte les doch mal ein Buch oder wissenschaftliche Quellen und hör auf irgendwelche Geschichten aus der Pegida Märchenkiste zu verbreiten. Wird immer abstruser, nun gibts plötzlich keine normalen/moderaten Muslime mehr in deiner kleinen Welt.
> Nebenbei sind alle großen monoetheistischen Religionen missionarisch und vertreten auch offen diesen Standpunkt, der Papst hat das letztens in einer Rede auch von jedem Christen gefordert das Wort Christi in die Welt zu tragen. Das Judentum ist die einzig nicht missionarische monotheistische Religion, weil nach strenger Auslegung nur Jude sein kann, wessen Mutter eine Tochter Zions ist.



Terrorismus: Islamisten radikalisieren sich immer öfter in Brüssel und Paris - DIE WELT

Dazu kann man sich die Länder angucken, wo der Islam bereits herrscht. Der Islam bedeutet Unterdrückung für jeden, der als "Ungläubiger" gilt.
Keine andere Religion verfolgt so gnadenlos andersdenkende wie der Islam. Der jährliche Open Doors Bericht spricht Bände.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Könntest Du mit dieser unerträglichen und falschen Hetze bitte aufhören. Das ist widerwärtig.



Widerwärtig ist eher, dass Menschen die  in Deutschland aufwachsen und eine freie Gesellschaft geniessen  totalitäre Gewaltideolgien verteidigen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das einzige, was eindeutig belegt und bewiesen ist, ist die zerstörische Wirkung von rechten Kräften in Deutschland.
> Das letzte mal, dass die rechten Deppen ihr "Fähigkeiten" zeigen durften, zerstörte ganz Europa und hätte Deutschland
> beinahe vernichtet. Soviel  Verachtung für die eigenen Mitbürger wie vom rechten Gesocks findet man nirgendwo anders.


Frag mal bei Stalin, Mao oder Pal Pot nach. Da findest du Verachtung für die eigenen Mitbürger.
Übrigens will ich ja gerade verhindern, dass in Deutschland wieder eine totalitäre Gewaltideologie das Sagen hat. Weil die Erzählungen meines Urgroßvaters über das Dritte Reich erschreckend waren.
Aber es sind Leute wie du, die Aufklärung über diese totalitäre Gewaltideologie unterdrücken.
Heute wie damals gilt: Wehret den Anfängen.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wieviele syrische Kriegsflüchtlinge waren in Köln dabei? Du hast immer noch nicht verstanden, dass die Polizei ganz bewußt nicht eingegriffen hat, damit es eskalierte.


Hast du auch Beweise für diese These?

FAkt ist eher, dass die Männer hauptsächlich aus Kulturkreisen kommen, wo Frauen nichts zu sagen haben.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Erlebt habe ich nur, was Frauen durch Männer passiert, wenn sich diese sicher fühlen. Von wem gehen in Deutschland Vergewaltigungen gegen wen aus? Wer, außer
> dem Feminismus kämpft offen gegen diese widerwärtige Form der Gewalt? Und welche Partei kämpft offen gegen Feminismus?


Frag doch mal Frau Schwarzer (eine Feministin) von wem die Vergewaltgiung hauptsächlich begangen werden. Die Frau hat diesebzüglich vor Jahren mal ein interview gegeben. Die Antwort wird dir nicht gefallen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer, außer
> dem Feminismus kämpft offen gegen diese widerwärtige Form der Gewalt? Und welche Partei kämpft offen gegen Feminismus?


Ja, der Feminismus ist mittlerweile nur noch faschistischer Hass auf den "weißen Mann". Sexuelle Übergriffe von Nordafrikaner werden als rassistische Lügen abgetan.
Selbst Alice Schwarzer hat das mittlerweile bemerkt. 

Und wenn die meisten Täter in Köln schon seit Jahren in Deutschland leben oder sogar 2. Generation sind, ist das Problem nur noch größer. 




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum wohl ist die Männerquote innerhalb der AfD bei über 90%?


Selbst in Linken Parteien beträgt die Männerquote immer mindestens 60%, laut der bpb. 
Deine Quelle würd ich auch gern mal sehen...


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Februar 2016)

"Ich bin es leid, eine Frau zu sein" | ALICE SCHWARZER



			
				Alice Schwarzer schrieb:
			
		

> Ein Kölner Polizist hat mir kürzlich erzählt, siebzig oder achtzig Prozent der Vergewaltigungen in Köln würden von Türken verübt. Ich habe ihn gefragt: Warum sagen Sie das nicht, damit wir an die Wurzeln des Problems gehen können? Er antwortete: Das dürfen wir ja nicht, Frau Schwarzer, das gilt als Rassismus.



12 Jahre altes Interview und schon damals war das Problem (Ironie des Schicksals: Köln war damals schon "bereichert") bekannt.

Eine Feministin hat also schon 2003 das Problem benannt. Und nichts ist passiert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...
> Dazu kann man sich die Länder angucken, wo der Islam bereits herrscht. Der Islam bedeutet Unterdrückung für jeden, der als "Ungläubiger" gilt.
> Keine andere Religion verfolgt so gnadenlos andersdenkende wie der Islam. Der jährliche Open Doors Bericht spricht Bände.


Du verstehst das Prinzip nicht, oder? Es geht um Männerphantasien, Allmachtsphantasien.

Das rechte Gesocks hatte in wenigen Jahren halb Europa vernichtet, Diktatoren unter dem 
Deckmantel linker Theorien schafften es ebenso, zig Millionen Tode zu erzeugen. Religionen
werden genauso für die Gewaltausübung genutzt. Dagegen hilft BILDUNG, aber keine Mauer.

Man sieht es deutlich, was selbst in einem der reichsten und friedlichsten Ländern der Welt
passiert, wenn sich Gruppen jeglicher Bildung entziehen. Sie wählen AfD.....


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> passiert, wenn sich Gruppen jeglicher Bildung entziehen. Sie wählen AfD.....



Da will wohl jemand nicht verstehen, dass die AfD ihre Wähler aus der Mittelschicht bezieht. Das haben schon genug Politologen und Zeitungen wie Die Welt und der Spiegel festgestellt. 

Anmerkung: Der Charakter hat übrigens meist nichts mit der Intelligenz zu tun.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Da will wohl jemand nicht verstehen, dass die AfD ihre Wähler aus der Mittelschicht bezieht.


Was hat die wirtschaftliche Stellung mit Bildung zu tun?  
Hättest Du Bildung, würdest Du Informationen werten können.


----------



## Woohoo (15. Februar 2016)

Politische oder religiöse Verblendung schlägt Bildung und dann fliegt man eben auch mal in ein Hochhaus.
Oder man sympathisiert als Doktorand mit dem IS.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Februar 2016)

Bildung ist etwas anderes als ein technisches Studium, darum kümmert man sich parallel neben den Vorlesungen. Für ein technisches Studium bedurfte es zu meiner Zeit als Fachbereichsrat des Maschinenbaues nicht einmal eines Abiturs, weil eine Lehre und fünf Jahre Arbeit im technischen Bereich anno 1990 als ausreichend für die Zulassung zu einen Diplomstudiengang angesehen wurden. Dafür hatte ich mich eingesetzt und Prüfungsmodalitäten mit entwickelt. 

Bildung ist etwas anderes als Ausbildung,


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was hat die wirtschaftliche Stellung mit Bildung zu tun?
> Hättest Du Bildung, würdest Du Informationen werten können.


Weil, die Mittelschicht durchschnittlich höhere Abschlüsse hat. 
Und ist das jetzt der Ersatz für die Nazikeule ? Jeder, der nicht die eigene Meinung teilt ist automatisch ungebildet. 

Es gibt leider auch genug Leute an den Unis die mit Salafisten sympathisieren (wie der eine in Düsseldorf).
Böse gebildete und intelligente Menschen sind meist gefährlicher als Ungebildete, das hat die Geschichte schon oft gezeigt.


----------



## Captn (15. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du verstehst das Prinzip nicht, oder? Es geht um Männerphantasien, Allmachtsphantasien.
> 
> Das rechte Gesocks hatte in wenigen Jahren halb Europa vernichtet, Diktatoren unter dem
> Deckmantel linker Theorien schafften es ebenso, zig Millionen Tode zu erzeugen. Religionen
> ...


Aber welche Partei soll man denn sonst wählen? Die Altparteien sind doch nur damit beschäftigt, eine Legislaturperiode nach der anderen zu überbrücken, während man sich selbst noch schön die Taschen füllt. 

Ich stimme auch nicht mit allen Punkten der AfD überein, aber, und darum geht es vorallem mir und vielen Verwandten, Freunden und Kollegen, das ist vermutlich momentan die einzige Option etwas hier zu verändern und ich spreche nicht davon Zustände wie 33 heraufzubeschwören.

Mir geht es um elementare Dinge, die den reagierenden Parteien anscheinend einen feuchten Dreck interessieren. 

Bildung, Wohnungsbau, finanzielle Absicherung und unsere landesweite Infrastruktur sind alles Bereiche, die einer Generalüberholung bedürfen. Und das wissen wir nicht erst seit gestern.

Hinzu kommt, dass man sich von Tag zu Tag ein Eigentor nach dem anderen schießt.

Seit Jahren war angeblich für oben genannte Punkte kein Geld da. Kaum haben wir 2 Mio. neue Freunde, stellt man Bauanträge, verschenkt Geld, etc.
Dann stellt man fest, dass man riesige Steuerüberschüsse hat und unter anderem die Studentenwerke gut gewirtschaftet haben. Dieses Geld will man natürlich wieder nicht für oben genannte Punkte ausgeben.

Versteht mich nicht falsch, aber entweder halten uns CDU, SPD und Co. für komplett bescheuert oder der Konsum von Kokain auf dem Klo des Reichstagsgebäudes ist keine Seltenheit .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Februar 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Aber welche Partei soll man denn sonst wählen? .


Wie wäre es mit aktiver Beteiligung, anstatt mit passivem warten, bis irgendwer die eigenen Interessen vertritt?
Das ist mühsam und aufwendig, aber schon mit einem einfachem Sitz im Landtag kann man viel bewirken



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> ...Bildung, Wohnungsbau, finanzielle  Absicherung und unsere landesweite Infrastruktur sind alles Bereiche,  die einer Generalüberholung bedürfen. Und das wissen wir nicht erst seit  gestern.....


Dann beginne mit einer neuen Partei und schrei als erstes nach höheren Steuern oder Inflation. Viel Erfolg dabei.
Ja, genau das fehlt, aber bezahlen will es keiner. Sieh das Drama mit Klagen gegen Stromtrassen, sieh die Telekom
und deren Kosten für den Netzausbau, etc....



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Versteht mich nicht falsch, aber  entweder halten uns CDU, SPD und Co. für komplett bescheuert oder der  Konsum von Kokain auf dem Klo des Reichstagsgebäudes ist keine  Seltenheit
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Alter Hut
Verdacht auf Kokain: "Im Bundestag würden Drogenhunde anschlagen" - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit aktiver Beteiligung, anstatt mit passivem warten, bis irgendwer die eigenen Interessen vertritt?
> Das ist mühsam und aufwendig, aber schon mit einem einfachem Sitz im Landtag kann man viel bewirken


Eine eigene Partei zu gründen, die über der Kommunalebene erfolgreich wird. Ist heutzutage beinahe unmöglich, da die etablierten Parteien (zu denen auch mittlerweile die AfD gehört) einfach ein zu breites Spektrum an Meinungen besitzen. 
Und wenn man einer Partei beitreten will steht man vor dem gleichen Problem, welches er beschrieben hat.


----------



## Captn (15. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit aktiver Beteiligung, anstatt mit passivem warten, bis irgendwer die eigenen Interessen vertritt?
> Das ist mühsam und aufwendig, aber schon mit einem einfachem Sitz im Landtag kann man viel bewirken


Das wäre kein Problem. Nur bin ich momentan schon genug ausgelastet. Studium und nebenbei arbeiten lässt mir nicht einmal genug Zeit für meine eigene Freizeit.

Außerdem ist es ein langer Weg bis dahin. Und momentan gibt es nicht viele Parteien mit sinnvollen Bestrebungen und gleichzeitig genug Rückhalt unter den Wählern, dass sich was bewegen ließe.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Erlebt habe ich nur, was Frauen durch Männer passiert, wenn sich diese  sicher fühlen. Von wem gehen in Deutschland Vergewaltigungen gegen wen  aus? Wer, außer
> dem Feminismus kämpft offen gegen diese widerwärtige Form der Gewalt?





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du verstehst das Prinzip nicht, oder? Es geht um Männerphantasien, Allmachtsphantasien.



Ach und Frauen können natürlich keine Allmachtsphantasien haben, sexuelle Gewalt ausüben und sind idiologische Mauerblümchen oder wie soll man dich verstehen?
Es wird dir vieleicht nicht gefallen, aber auch Frauen vergewaltigen und da spielen Allmachtsphantasien sicher genauso oft eine Rolle wie es bei Männern auch der Fall sein mag:

Vergewaltigung durch Frauen: Warum es immer noch ein Tabuthema ist - Frauenzimmer.de 
Sexueller Missbrauch durch Frauen: Verkehrte Lust - SPIEGEL ONLINE



> Eine südafrikanische Studie über sexuelle Gewalt hat *eine Viertelmillion  befragter Kinder und Jugendlicher im Alter von 10 bis 19 Jahren als  Datenbasis*. Von den 18-jährigen jungen Männern gaben 44 Prozent an,  schon einmal vergewaltigt worden zu sein,  davon* 41 Prozent von Frauen* ,  32 Prozent von Männern und *27 Prozent von Tätern beiderlei Geschlechts*.
> 
> Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Vergewaltigung#Vergewaltigung_von_Jungen_und_von_M.C3.A4nnern



Nur weil es in unser gesellschaftliches Bild nicht passen mag das Frauen auch Täter bei einer Vergewaltigung sein können, weil die sind ja so "schwach und hilflos" heißt das nicht das es das nicht gibt, oder der Mann wesentlich schlimmer sei.
Wer bitte hat sich in den Letzten paar Jahrzehnten mal ernsthaft damit auseinander gesetzt wie oft Frauen vergewaltigen und Täterinen von Menschenverachtenden Idiologien sind?
Studien über ausschließlich Männer gibt es wie Sand am Meer, da braucht man nur mal 10 Minuten Googeln und hat zahlreiche Quellen die irgendwelche Studien über vergewaltigende, Männer und solche Männer zu Tage fördern die merkwürdige Allmachtsphantasien haben...


Aber such mal gleiches zu Frauen, da findest du kaum was, eben weil niemand eine Studie zu einem Thema macht das es ja gesellschaftlich nicht zu geben scheint...
Frauen als Nazi-Verbrecherinnen - Die vergessenen RÃ¤dchen - Politik - SÃ¼ddeutsche.de

Hinzu kommt das es heute gesellschaftlich wesentlich akzeptierter ist als Frau über eine Vergewaltigung zu sprechen, als Mann? Da schämmen sich die meisten für, fürchten gesellschaftlichen Spot, grade von Männern, für das ihnen widerfahrene!
Entsprechend schweigen die meisten Männer lieber und melden das nicht.

Das ist die Realität, nicht irgendwelche "ausschließlich", oder "überwiegend" "ominösen" Männerphantasien und Allmachtsphantasien von Männern!
Frauen haben es in unserer Gesellschaft schlicht einfacher als Täterinen in solchen Fällen unerkannt zu bleiben da es ihnen die meisten Leute nicht zutrauen.
Das hat absolut nichts damit zu tun das Frauen das sanftere Geschlecht wären und prinzipiell weniger, oder garnicht, dazu neigen würden, solche Taten zu begehen!

Sie war zu schwer für ihn: 120-Kilo-Frau vergewaltigt Mann im Schlaf - Blick

Entsprechend ist es genauso rassistischer Bullshit zu sagen "Man sieht lediglich wozu Männer fähig sind wenn sie sich sicher fühlen." wie zu sagen alle Moslems seien potenzielle Vergewaltiger und entsprechend sind die meisten Feministinen die die meisten Männer als wildes, unberechenbares, vergewaltigendes Tier und die Frau als lahmfrommes, armes und hilfloses Opfer, ohne entsprechende Ambitionen, hinstellen auch nicht mehr als rassistische Faschisten und Dummköpfe die meinen eine matriarchische Welt wäre erstrebenswerter und "besser" als eine patriarchische Welt.
Die Realität ist, beide Geschlechter sind Menschen und beide Geschlechter haben Fehler, schlimme Angwohnheiten, Mängel und sind zu schlimmen Dingen fähig, da nehmen sich Frauen nicht mehr als Männer und will uns nur irgend ein vernageltes Rollenbild und seine genauso vernagelten Verteidiger was anderes erzählen!

So, ich habe Ende dazu...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...


Soll ich Dir Literatur dazu heraus suchen, oder reichen Dir erste Zeitungsartikel:
Fast alle Verbrecher in Deutschland sind mÃ¤nnlich | Welt

Allerdings erkennt man auch, dass Männer häufiger Opfer der männlichen Gewalt sind


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Soll ich Dir Literatur dazu heraus suchen, oder reichen Dir erste Zeitungsartikel:
> Fast alle Verbrecher in Deutschland sind mÃ¤nnlich | Welt
> 
> Allerdings erkennt man auch, dass Männer häufiger Opfer der männlichen Gewalt sind



Merke:

Verallgemeinerung ist ok, wenn es der eigenen Argumentation nutzt, aber Hetze, wenn es dem eigenen Weltbild widerspricht.

Linke Logik in einem Satz erklärt.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Soll ich Dir Literatur dazu heraus suchen, oder reichen Dir erste Zeitungsartikel:
> Fast alle Verbrecher in Deutschland sind mÃ¤nnlich | Welt
> 
> Allerdings erkennt man auch, dass Männer häufiger Opfer der männlichen Gewalt sind



Und nochmal für dich, wo ist das ein Beleg dafür das Frauen idiologisch nicht zu extremen Idiologien neigen und das Frauen nicht oder sogut wie nicht vergewaltigen?
Aber bitte, wenn du dafür andere Quellen hast die genau das belegen können her damit, ich habe sie nämlich nicht, ich kenne nur denn Umstand das die Rolle der Frau in rechten Organisationen (aktuelle, wie vergangene) ein Thema ist das kaum Beachtung findet, genauso wie es kaum jemanden gibt der mal ernsthaft untersucht hätte ob Frauen nicht doch öfters Vergewaltigerinen sind als unsere Gesellschaft glaubt.
Denn grade beim Thema Vergewaltigungen wird eigentlich überwiegend nur in eine Richtung ermittelt, wie oft wurde Frau von Mann vergewaltigt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Verallgemeinerung ist ok, wenn es der eigenen  Argumentation nutzt, aber Hetze, wenn es dem eigenen Weltbild  widerspricht.


Festzustellen, dass 95% der Gewaltverbrecher im Gefängnis Männer sind, ist keine Verallgemeinerung, das ist eine statistische Größe. 
Eine Verallgemeinerung wäre es zu behaupten, ALLE Männer sind Gewalttäter. Genau das sind die Prinzipchen der Pegida und AfDler,
die ALLE Flüchtlinge kollektiv bestrafen will.

An welchen Punkt der Bildung muss man bei Dir anfangen? Da fehlen sämtliche einfachen Grundlagen des Verständnis



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und nochmal für dich, wo ist das ein Beleg  dafür das Frauen idiologisch nicht zu extremen Idiologien neigen und das  Frauen nicht oder sogut wie nicht vergewaltigen?.


Beobachte sie einfach. Beobachte Gruppen von Frauen und von Männern. Was soll ich Dir verlinken? Was suchst Du?


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Festzustellen, dass 95% der Gewaltverbrecher im Gefängnis Männer sind, ist keine Verallgemeinerung, das ist eine statistische Größe.
> Eine Verallgemeinerung wäre es zu behaupten, ALLE Männer sind Gewalttäter. Genau das sind die Prinzipchen der Pegida und AfDler,
> die ALLE Flüchtlinge kollektiv bestrafen will.



Und nochmal, wo ist das ein Beleg dafür das Männer bei Vergewaltigung nicht einfach öfter schweigen und eine Frau als Täterin entsprechend ehr unerkannt bleiben, nur weil mehr Männer registriert straffällig werden, was übrigens auch etwas mit dem Rollenbild und unserer männergeprägten Gesellschaft und ihren künstlichen hohen Ansrüchen an die Rolle des Mannes in ihr zu tun hat.
Zu etwas wo es keine umfassenden Studien gibt kann es natürlich nur das Ergebnis geben das Frauen häufiger vergewaltigt werden als Männer!
Das heißt aber nicht das es auch der Realität entspricht!




interessierterUser schrieb:


> An welchen Punkt der Bildung muss man bei Dir anfangen? Da fehlen sämtliche einfachen Grundlagen des Verständnis



An gar keinem weil ich nie gesagt habe das Moslems alles Vergewaltiger sind, du aber sagst nur Männer würden wenn sie sich sicher fühlen zu sexuellen Übergriffen neigen.

*edit*
Ach ja, aus eigener Erfahrung. Ich hatte sogar selbst schon mal den Fall das eine Frau sexuell belästigend geworden ist obwohl ich das nicht wollte und ich sie nur unter Anwendung von leichter Grobheit zum ablassen bringen konnte.
Auch so ein Fall der nicht erfasst ist weil ich es nicht zur Anzeige gebracht habe...


----------



## Kaaruzo (15. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Festzustellen, dass 95% der Gewaltverbrecher im Gefängnis Männer sind, ist keine Verallgemeinerung, das ist eine statistische Größe.



Markus Ulbig: Nordafrikaner an 43 Prozent der Straftaten von Zuwanderern beteiligt - DIE WELT

Genauso wie das eine statistische Größe ist. Oder passt das nicht ins Weltbild? 


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Eine Verallgemeinerung wäre es zu behaupten, ALLE Männer sind Gewalttäter. Genau das sind die Prinzipchen der Pegida und AfDler,
> die ALLE Flüchtlinge kollektiv bestrafen will.



Ach und hast du für diese Aussage auch Beweise? Das wäre mir neu.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> An welchen Punkt der Bildung muss man bei Dir anfangen? Da fehlen sämtliche einfachen Grundlagen des Verständnis



Ach ich habe mein Abitur bestens bestanden und habe seit dem Ende meiner Schuldbildung einen gut bezahlten Job.

Im Gegensatz zu den ganzen Sozialtouristen bin ich ein produktiver Teill dieser Gesellschaft.


----------



## Verminaard (15. Februar 2016)

Was mit aufstrebenden Parteien passiert erleben wir akuell und koennen hier auf die Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre schauen.
Sobald  eine neue Partei auch nur ein bisschen Potential besitzt irgendwie  erfolgreich werden zu koennen, faengt die Maschinerie der Diaffamierung  an.

Aber es ist viel besser zu sagen: hey wenn du die oder die waehlst bist du anscheinend sehr dumm, weil Nazi!
Auf  der einen Seite ueber angebliche Verallgemeinerungen schimpfen, aber  selbst alle AfD und PEGIDA Sympathisanten als bildungsfern und dumm  nennen. Weil dort, wie von vielen Stellen immer wieder bestaetigt, auch  rechte Spinner versuchen das fuer ihre Zwecke zu nutzen und auch weil  die sensationsgeile Presse geschickt sich immer die unvorteilhaftesten  Mitlaeufer fuer Interviews aussucht. Findet man keinen, dann uebernimmt  halt die Rolle ein Angestellter.


----------



## Woohoo (15. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Was mit aufstrebenden Parteien passiert erleben wir akuell und koennen hier auf die Erfahrungen der letzten Jahre schauen.
> Sobald  eine neue Partei auch nur ein bisschen Potential besitzt irgendwie  erfolgreich werden zu koennen, faengt die Maschinerie der Diaffamierung  an.



Lucke war der abgehobene Professor der den Bezug zur Realität verloren hat.
Sarazin war ein Zahlenverrückter mit zu vielen Tabellen, Studien und Fakten. 
Die Piraten waren die PC Nerds.





Nightslaver schrieb:


> *edit*
> Ach ja, aus eigener Erfahrung. Ich hatte sogar selbst schon mal den Fall das eine Frau sexuell belästigend geworden ist obwohl ich das nicht wollte und ich sie nur unter Anwendung von leichter Grobheit zum ablassen bringen konnte.
> Auch so ein Fall der nicht erfasst ist weil ich es nicht zur Anzeige gebracht habe...


  Was ziehst du auch immer den kürzesten Rock an. 
  Männer wollen ja auch immer Sex und können gar nicht unangemessen berührt werden. 
(auch so ein feminism Unsinn"real man can not be a victim of an abuse")
Und zu Beginn hat Ihr die Grobheit wahrscheinlich noch mehr angemacht.

Du kannst das Monster immer noch anzeigen. Du warst halt bisher zu traumatisiert.





  Feminismus geht weit über so vernünftige Themen wie gleiche Bezahlung, Benachteiligung von Frauen in männerdominierten Berufen etc. hinaus. 
  Feminismus sorgt eher dafür, dass ein falsches Wort, Blick oder das hervorrufen eines „unangenehmen Gefühls“ schon als „rape“ gilt. Sodass man am besten nicht alleine mit einer Frau im Aufzug fahren sollte oder in den USA der Professor die Tür immer offengelassen hat um im Zweifel einen Augenzeugen zu haben.

  Weiter Auswüchse:

  „Männer sind Untermenschen und sollten eliminiert werden“
  #KillallMan
  Look out. It´s a nice guy. Destroy him!
  He is so in love with me. I just friendzoned him. Now he is totally my b*tch!

  Hier ein paar interessante Videos zum Thema academic feminism:
  Men Help Center wird niedergebrüllt. (Ein Mob von Männer die ein Female Help Center niederbrüllen ohne festnahmen o.ä., unvorstellbar.)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=iAR...Fuyp8aq2A&annotation_id=annotation_3966869689
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=-jEQYHAFfjg (inkl. White Knight ab min. 17)
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=sfgbIM3gvyI
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BuFuyp8aq2A
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=stP_99kfOKA



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer, außer
> dem Feminismus kämpft offen gegen diese widerwärtige Form der Gewalt? Und welche Partei kämpft offen gegen Feminismus?



Gesetze und die Exekutive in Form meist körperlich stärkeren Männern beschert der Frauen im öffentlichen Raum Sicherheit. (Gut an Sylvester war der Gegner zu stark und zahlreich)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Weil, die Mittelschicht durchschnittlich höhere Abschlüsse hat. .


Und aus welchen Teilen dieser sehr breiten Mittelschicht rekrutieren sich die Wähler der AfD?
Wieviele Germanisten, Historiker, etc. sind unter den Wählern? Ich kenne die Zahlen nicht, ich kenne
auch nicht alle AfD Wähler, aber ich habe eine Vermutung auf Basis dessen, was ich an Informationen
vorliegen habe.

Wäre eine Untersuchung wert.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Es gibt leider auch genug Leute an den Unis die mit Salafisten sympathisieren (wie der eine in Düsseldorf).
> Böse gebildete und intelligente Menschen sind meist gefährlicher als  Ungebildete, das hat die Geschichte schon oft gezeigt.


Ich hatte Dir gerade versucht verständlich zu machen, dass ein Studium für sich genommen nicht gleich
bedeutend mit gebildet angesehen werden kann.


----------



## steAK79 (15. Februar 2016)

*Wieso erklären Sie mir das, ich habe das studiert?  --> Ok, also noch mal von vorn...*

Anbei sei kurz bemerkt, interessierter User, Deine Ergüsse bzgl. AFD-Wählerschaft und Co, sind ebenso rassischtisch volksverhetzend und offenkundig bildungsfern sowie verkehrt, wie es von Dir selbst ebensolcher unterstellt wird. 
Ist das jetzt mehr Doppelmoral, oder einfach nur der Rechtfertigungsversuch für den von Dir reflektierten Standpunkt zu dem Thema?

Finde es halt nicht ok einerseits Rechte einzofordern die man seinem Gegenüber nicht zuspricht. Wenn alle doof sind, sitzt man selbst ganz vorn im Boot 

Nur meine bescheidene Meinung...

Grüße

steAK


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Februar 2016)

steAK79 schrieb:


> Anbei sei kurz bemerkt, interessierter User, Deine Ergüsse bzgl. AFD-Wählerschaft und Co, sind ebenso rassistisch volksverhetzend und offenkundig bildungsfern sowie verkehrt, wie es von Dir selbst ebensolcher unterstellt wird.


Jetzt wird es spannend. Zuerst einen Dank für Deine mutige Aussage, dass Du Pediga und AfD für " rassistisch volksverhetzend" einstufst. Da haben wir eine ähnliche Ansicht und es zählt jede Stimme, um den Chaoten die rote Karte zu zeigen.

Verwundert bin ich nur darüber, dass es für Dich rassistisch ist, wenn man einer Gruppe Menschen auf Basis ihres Verhaltens und auf Basis erster Stichproben zur Gruppe bildungsferne attestiert. Das ist viel mehr eine Gesellschaftskritik, als eine Abwertung der Menschen innerhalb der Gruppe, weil wir immer größere Teile unserer Gesellschaft "links liegen" lassen (ist natürlich nicht politisch gemeint) und wir uns nicht mehr weiter um sie kümmern. Für mich sind alle Menschen gleich, unabhängig von ihren Fähigkeiten und ihrem Wissen. Jeder für sich ist ein Mensch mit denselben Rechten. egal ob Mann oder Frau, Atheist oder religiös, dumm oder schlau, fingerfertig oder grobmotorisch, kreativ oder festgefahren, hier geboren oder im Ausland. 

Ich höre da ganz unterschwellig aus Deinem Text heraus, dass für Dich Menschen mit geringerer Bildung minderwertig sind, oder wie kommst Du auf den Zusammenhang von rassistisch und Bildung? Das habe ich nicht verstanden. Deine Geringschätzung gegenüber Menschen mit Studium habe ich vernommen, woher dieser Kampf kommt, wird sich mir nie erschließen. Anstatt gemeinsam Lösungen umzusetzen, schaffen es Deutsche immer wieder, auf die nächste Gruppe einzuhauen, anstatt sich um die Probleme zu kümmern.


----------



## Captn (15. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann beginne mit einer neuen Partei und schrei als erstes nach höheren Steuern oder Inflation. Viel Erfolg dabei.
> Ja, genau das fehlt, aber bezahlen will es keiner. Sieh das Drama mit Klagen gegen Stromtrassen, sieh die Telekom
> und deren Kosten für den Netzausbau, etc....




Das wäre alles überhaupt kein Problem. Ich bin mir sicher du bist mit dem Gesetz der Einkommensteuer vertraut (einer der ersten Punkte, die ich einer Generalüberholung unterziehen würde). Wenn man sich einmal anschaut, wie für die verschiedenen Einkommensklassen, der Steuersatz berechnet wird, sollte einem schnell auffallen, dass dort etwas nicht stimmen kann.

Für die beiden unteren Einkommenssätze (afaik bis ca 52 Tsd. Euro) wird der Steuersatz mithilfe einer quadratischen Funktion berechnet. Für alle, die weitaus mehr verdienen, ist der Steuersatz nur eine lineare Funktion. Abgesehen davon, dass das Gesetz noch aus dem dritten Reich stammt und damit schon uralt ist, wird schnell klar, welche Gruppe hier bevorzugt behandelt wird.

Des Weiteren hat man es als guter Verdiener im Mittelstand schon mal schwer, sobald man auf der Schwelle steht. Denn sobald man eine Grenze überschreitet, kann man schon mal am Ende des Monats weniger raushaben, als jemand, der 1000 Euro weniger im Jahr verdient. Absoluter Schwachsinn.

Außerdem ist Deutschland in Europa eines der Länder mit den niedrigeren Steuersätzen.
In Skandinavien ist man bei ca. 50%, in Begien sogar bei 70%!!!

Die Leute sind trotzdem glücklich.
Eine Steuererhöhung wäre also gar nicht das Problem.

Viel eher hängt es davon ab, was mit dem Geld passiert.
Stuttgart 21, der BER und die Elbphilharmonie sind alles sinnlose Steuerausgaben. Projekte an denen wieder nur Dritte verdienen, die eh schon genug Geld haben, um mal ein Beispiel zu nennen.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Februar 2016)

steAK79 schrieb:


> Finde es halt nicht ok einerseits Rechte einzofordern die man seinem Gegenüber nicht zuspricht. Wenn alle doof sind, sitzt man selbst ganz vorn im Boot



Dem stimme ich zu. Wer der Meinung ist das sein Standpunkt / Ansichten besser sind und er die besseren Argumente besitzt braucht keine Verbote und muss andere nicht schlecht machen um zu überzeugen weil er souverän genug sein sollte um damit leben zu können das es halt immer Menschen geben wird die man nicht überzeugen kann, die ihre Ansichten für die unumstößlich einzig wahren halten, auch wenn sie wenig mit der Realität zu tun haben mögen und ggf. rassistisch sind.

Das unsere Demokratie meint anderwärtige Tendenzen, entsprechend der AfD und Pegida, nur bekämpfen zu können indem man selbst mit Dreck und Schmutz wirft und indem man diesen Gruppen versucht durch entzug von Rechten und Ignoranz auf politischer Ebene zu begegnen zeigt doch nur wie wenig man selbst vom eigenen Standpunkt überzeugt ist etwas besseres bieten zu können und wie wenig man die eigenen demokratischen Rechte auch bereit ist anzuwenden.

Und das ist im Grunde ein Umstand der schon reichlich arm für eine Demokratie und ihre Anhänger, sowie Vertreter, ist weil man  sich selbst als genauso "dumm" und "rassistisch" outet wie sein "Gegner".
Denn nichts anderes ist es im Grunde, als gesellschaftlich akzeptierter Rassismus gegen eine Gruppe die gesellschaftlich nicht akzeptiert ist, wenn auch vermutlich zu recht nicht akzeptiert, aber trotzdem ihre Rechte ausüben können muss und das ohne aus den Medien ausgeschlossen zu werden (Talkrunden), oder unhaltbare Redeverbote ausgesprochen zu bekommen (Redeverbot im Rathaus), ect.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und nochmal für dich, wo ist das ein Beleg dafür das Frauen idiologisch nicht zu extremen Idiologien neigen und das Frauen nicht oder sogut wie nicht vergewaltigen?



Ich würde mal sagen: Statistik.
Die meisten Serienmörder sind Männer.
Die Zahl der vergewaltigten Frauen ist höher als die der vergewaltigten Männer -- wobei man sagen muss, dass die sexuelle Gewalt an Männern auch eher von Männern kommt.

Der Mann ist nun mal gewalttätiger als die Frau. Das war schon von 100.000 Jahren so und ist Teil der Evolution.
Ohne die Gewaltbereitschaft des männlichen Homo Spapiens wäre die Spezies wahrscheinlich schon ausgestorben.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen: Statistik.
> Die meisten Serienmörder sind Männer.



Mord hat aber auch erstmal nichts mit Vergewaltigung, oder sexueller Belästigung, zu tun.



Threshold schrieb:


> Die Zahl der vergewaltigten Frauen ist höher als die der vergewaltigten Männer



Und hier entsprechend auch nochmal, als Mann anzugeben vergewaltigt worden zu sein, grade von einer Frau, oder sexuell belästigt, ist gesellschaftlich nach wie vor enorm untolleriert und taburisiert. Entsprechend wird das von Männern fast garnicht angezeigt. Natürlich liegt entsprechend die Zahl vergewaltigter und sexuell belästigter Frauen weit höher als die der Männern, das war aber vor vielen Jahrzehnten auch bei den Frauen nicht wesentlich anders.
Schaut man sich von Statistiken von damals an ist die Zahl von Vergewaltigungen und sexuellen Belästigungen auch wesentlich geringer als heute.
Sind deshalb heute mehr Männer Schweine als früher? Wohl kaum, es werden heute nur wesentlich mehr sexuelle Belästigungen und Vergewaltigungen von Frauen zur Anzeige gebracht. Umgekehrt ist das aber nicht der Fall.




Threshold schrieb:


> wobei man sagen muss, dass die sexuelle Gewalt an Männern auch eher von Männern kommt.



Nur sofern man Männer-Gefängnisse und Kriege betachtet, da ist der Frauenanteil aber auch ehr gering, bzw. gibt es in Gefgängnissen keine Mischbelegung das es anders sein könnte. 
Allerdings! Auch in Frauengefängnissen gibt es Vergewaltigungen von Frauen durch Frauen, man sollte nicht glauben das dies nur in Männergefängnissen vorkomme, zumindest wenn man der einen oder anderen Doku auf N24 über US-Gefängnisse für Frauen glauben kann.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2016)

Niemand bestreitet das. Sexuelle Gewalt als Mittel der Macht gibt es überall.
Nur sollte klar sein, dass der Anteil von Frauen als Opfer größer ist als der von Männern.
Oder bestreitest du das etwa?


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Niemand bestreitet das. Sexuelle Gewalt als Mittel der Macht gibt es überall.
> Nur sollte klar sein, dass der Anteil von Frauen als Opfer größer ist als der von Männern.
> Oder bestreitest du das etwa?



Ich bestreite das man wirklich fundiert sagen kann wie hoch die Zahl der Vergewaltigungen durch Frauen ist weil das garnicht umfänglich untersucht wurde / wird und wie gesagt auch gesellschaftlich ein stark taburisiertes Thema ohne Beachtung ist.
Ich bestreite nicht das die Zahl der vergewaltigten Frauen, höher sein könnte und es vermutlich auch ist, aber ich bestreite das die Zahl der Vergewaltigungen und sexuellen Belästigungen durch Frauen so vernachlässigbar gering ist wie es immer dargestellt wird und somit auch das Männer prinzipiell vergewaltigende "Schweine" sind, die man garnicht sexuell belästigen und vergewaltigen kann, wie es gewisse "Feministinen" gerne verkaufen möchten und Frauen Mauerblümchen wären die sowas nicht oder nur in "Ausnahmefällen" machen wenn sie irgend einen "Sprung in der Schüssel" haben.


----------



## Threshold (15. Februar 2016)

Wie hoch ist denn die Dunkelziffer bei vergewaltigten Frauen?
Oder denkst du echt, dass jede Frau einen sexuellen Übergriff anzeigt? Auch hier ist die Hemmschwelle immer noch sehr hoch.

ES kommt halt immer darauf an, in welcher Form sexuelle Gewalt von Frauen gegenüber Männern abläuft.
ES geht immer um Macht. Eine Frau, die keine Macht ausüben kann, wird auch nicht vergewaltigen können, das ist dann der Unterschied zwischen Männern und Frauen.
Frauen, die in Machtpositionen sind, können eher Macht ausüben. Aber sie üben schon Macht aus, für sie besteht eigentlich kein Grund, sexuelle Gewalt anzuwenden.
Ich denke mal, dass es deswegen noch keine Große Sache ist, weil das Thema schlicht noch nicht ausreichend erforscht ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Zahl der vergewaltigten Frauen ist höher als die der vergewaltigten Männer -- wobei man sagen muss, dass die sexuelle Gewalt an Männern auch eher von Männern kommt.


Du spricht hier ein echtes Tabu Thema an. Männliche Gewalt richtet sich in erster Linie gegen anderer Männer. Frauen bekommen natürlich auch genug ab und teilten früher so gut wie gar nicht aus, zur Zeit beginnen sich Frauen zu emanzipieren und schlagen auch schon mal zurück. Wenn man Taten einfach zählt, werden Frauen nicht viel besser abschneiden als Männer, wenn man Taten wertet, wird das Bild eindeutiger. Schwere Körperverletzung geht viel weniger von Frauen aus, der geworfene Teller, um beim Klischeebild zu bleiben, ist aber auch nicht zu vergessen.

Was passiert in der Gesellschaft. Frauen sind es seit gut hundert Jahren leid, immer nur als rechtlose Wesen nehmen Männern mit allen Rechten zu existieren. Die juristische Gleichheit wurde in den letzten hundert Jahren umgesetzt, zum Teil gibt es hier und da sogar Vorteile für Frauen, z.B. im Unterhaltsrecht, die aber auch der Reihe nach vom Verfassungsgericht gekippt werden. Was bleibt ist die gesellschaftliche Gleichstellung, und da wird es schwieriger, weil Frauen sich inzwischen durchaus aggressiv um Ihre Rechte kümmern und z.B. über Erzieher und Lehrer so etwas wie die Erziehungshoheit bekommen haben, das war früher anders.

Was machen die Männer aber nun, schauen wir auf Pegidasten und ähnliche? Anstatt für Ihre Rechte zu kämpfen, sich männliche Freiräume zu erobern, dafür zu sorgen, dass kleine Jungen weiterhin kleine Jungen sein dürfen und als Rabauken ihre Erfahrungen sammeln, wird von diesen "Antigenderisten" nur wieder auf Frauen eingeschlagen und sie sollen zurück gedrängt werden.

Der Unterschied ist fein aber bedeutend und zeigt die unterschiedlichen Methoden im Vorgehen. Es fehlt durchaus eine Emazipationsbewegung der Männer. Viele Programmpunkte der AfD und Aussagen der Pegida zielen aber nur darauf ab, besondere Frauenrechte wieder abzubauen. Anstatt z.B. vergewaltigten Frauen ihren einziegen halben Tag Ruhe in der Sauna an Frauentagen zu nehmen, sollten sich die Deppen von  "Antigenderisten" darum kümmern, dass sie ebenso einen halben reinen Männertag bekommen. 

Darum finde ich es immer wieder so abstoßend, wenn die Pedigasten und AfDler als Frauenbeschützer hinstellen, in Wirklichkeit geht es diesen Gruppen eher darum, traditionelle Rollenbilder wieder herzustellen.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich bestreite das man wirklich fundiert sagen kann wie hoch die Zahl der Vergewaltigungen durch Frauen ist weil das garnicht umfänglich untersucht wurde / wird und wie gesagt auch gesellschaftlich ein stark taburisiertes Thema ohne Beachtung ist.


Der Begriff ist dehnbar. Das Frauen durchaus ihre Kinder mit zuviel Zärtlichkeit und Berührungen verletzten, die in Richtung Vergewaltigung gesehen werden können, das Frauen emotionale Bindungen ausnutzen ist alles keine Frage. Geschwangert werden Mädchen aber von Vater, Bruder, Onkel, Frund der Familie und das hat eine andere Qualität.

Es ist wie immer, man sollte nicht zählen, sondern werten. Wertet man z.B. die Schadenssumme des durchschnittlichen deutschen Verbrechers, wie Steuerhinterziehern, dann liegen deutsche Straftäter um Faktoren über dem Schäden des durchschnittlichem Flüchtlings. Aber diese Betrachtung wird der Situation der empfindenen Bedrohung nicht gerecht, weil es andere Dinge sind, bei denen Flüchtlinge gewisse Defizite um Umgang mit ihren Mitmenschen haben. Dagegen hilft Weiterbildung. 

Zwischen einen "alle Flüchtlinge raus" und einem "wir müssen Flüchtlingen je nach Herkunftsland zuerst ein mindestmaß an Wissen über unsere Kultur mitgeben" behandeln zwar dasselbe Grundproblem, es sind aber völlig  unterschiedliche Lösungen.

Und noch einmal, Flüchtlinge an der Grenze stehen zu lassen, wie es aktuell die Türkei an der syrischen Grenze macht ist kein sinnvoller Weg.


----------



## steAK79 (15. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es spannend. Zuerst einen Dank für Deine mutige Aussage, dass Du Pediga und AfD für " rassistisch volksverhetzend" einstufst. Da haben wir eine ähnliche Ansicht und es zählt jede Stimme, um den Chaoten die rote Karte zu zeigen.



Spannend? Naja, ich scheine da etwas anspruchsvoller zu sein...??
Im Übrigen würde ich, "wenn" meine Aussage denn überhaupt in die von Dir frei interpretierte "Richtung" gehen würde, mit Sicherheit andere Worte benutzen.
Die Diffamierer von Andersdenkenden scheinen ja felsenfest davon überzeug zu sein, dass die, die mit Dreck werfen, dabei eine völlig weiße Weste sogerieren, nicht wahr?
Vielmehr interessant, wenn nicht sogar spannend, würde ich hier den Diskurs finden und begrüßen, der ja aber offenkundig nicht stattfindet (warum eigentlich??)



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Verwundert bin ich nur darüber, dass es für Dich rassistisch ist, wenn man einer Gruppe Menschen auf Basis ihres Verhaltens und auf Basis erster Stichproben zur Gruppe bildungsferne attestiert. Das ist viel mehr eine Gesellschaftskritik, als eine Abwertung der Menschen innerhalb der Gruppe, weil wir immer größere Teile unserer Gesellschaft "links liegen" lassen (ist natürlich nicht politisch gemeint) und wir uns nicht mehr weiter um sie kümmern. Für mich sind alle Menschen gleich, unabhängig von ihren Fähigkeiten und ihrem Wissen. Jeder für sich ist ein Mensch mit denselben Rechten. egal ob Mann oder Frau, Atheist oder religiös, dumm oder schlau, fingerfertig oder grobmotorisch, kreativ oder festgefahren, hier geboren oder im Ausland.
> 
> 
> interessierterUser schrieb:
> ...


----------



## steAK79 (15. Februar 2016)

Alter Schwede (ist das jetzt eigentlich auch schon rassistisch, und wenn ja, wie darf man`s noch sagen??),

hier sind ja Themenwechsel drin.
Sollen wir nicht einfach alle zusammen die ganze Welt retten/ besser machen?

Mutti Merkel hat doch schon gut vorgelegt 

Grüße

steAK`


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. Februar 2016)

steAK79 schrieb:


> Sollen wir nicht einfach alle zusammen die ganze Welt retten/ besser machen?


Bin dabei! Wann? Wo? Was?

Hab mein Supergirl Kostüm angezogen!


steAK79, 
Du nutztes in Deinem ersten Angriff gegen mich mit der Einstufung als "rassistisch volksverhetzend "das Wörtchen "ebenso", darauf baute meine Argumentation auf. Das ist natürlich haarspalterisch, aber den Spaß musste ich mir machen. Die ganze Diskussion hier soll doch auch, so ernst das Thema auch ist, ein wenig Freude bereiten. Und es macht Spaß, anderer Menschen Wort exakt auszulegen. 



steAK79 schrieb:


> ... Die Diffamierer von Andersdenkenden scheinen ja felsenfest davon überzeug zu sein, dass die, die mit Dreck werfen, dabei eine völlig weiße Weste sogerieren, nicht wahr?


Ich habe wenig gegen Gedanken. Ich habe nur etwas gegen Handlungen gegen andere Menschen, die hat an der Grenze zum Straftatbestand oder darüber liegen.

Offen zu sagen, dass man gegen Flüchtlingsaufnahme ist, ist eine berechtigte Meinung. Andere haben andere Meinungen. Ganz am Anfang dieses Thema redeten wir darüber, auch, woher unser früher sehr weitgehendes Asylrecht kommt. Das wurde unter Kohl schon extrem beschnitten. Und wenn jetzt eine 2/3 Mehrheit im Bundestag weitere Verfassungsänderungen beschließen würden, dann wäre es rechtstaatlich korrekt.

Wenn aber einzelne Menschen Asylantenheime anzünden und wenn traumatisierte Flüchtlinge, die erstmal ein Dach über dem Kopf suchen mit extremer Ausgrenzung und offener Anfeindung begegnet wird, sind das keine Gedanken mehr, sondern verabscheuungswürdige Taten. Weil sie sich gegen Einzelpersonen richten, die wenig am großen und granzen beteiligt sind. 

Wenn ich z.B. diesen Fall betrachte, und die drei Angeklagten bezeichnen sich selber nicht als rechts außen, dann kann ich nur laut lachen. Wo soll denn ansonsten rechts außen sein?
Salzhemmendorf: Brandstifter gestehen Tat - und geben Alkohol die Schuld - SPIEGEL ONLINE




steAK79 schrieb:


> ...Wer meint, dass das in unserer Gesellschaft hochgepriesene "Alle Menschen sind gleich" auch nur ansatzweise gelebt wird, hat (mMn) wohl eine viel zu dunkle, oder eben völlig falsch gefärbte Brille auf...


Ich persönlich versuche das weitestgehend zu leben, dass die Gesellschaft von diesem Ideal sehr weit entfernt ist, brauchen wir nicht zu erwähnen. Wir müssen aber die Ungleichheit auch nicht verstärken. Was die Pegida und deren Mitläufer gegen Flüchtlinge unternimmt, wird sich nach den Flüchtlingen, so meine Befürchtung, gegen die nächste Gruppe richten. Die Methode ist falsch, denn nicht der einzelne Flüchtling ist das Problem.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hab mein Supergirl Kostüm angezogen!



Gott bist du sexistisch. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es  ist wie immer, man sollte nicht zählen, sondern werten. Wertet man z.B.  die Schadenssumme des durchschnittlichen deutschen Verbrechers, wie  Steuerhinterziehern, dann liegen deutsche Straftäter um Faktoren über  dem Schäden des durchschnittlichem Flüchtlings. Aber diese Betrachtung  wird der Situation der empfindenen Bedrohung nicht gerecht, weil es  andere Dinge sind, bei denen Flüchtlinge gewisse Defizite um Umgang mit  ihren Mitmenschen haben. Dagegen hilft Weiterbildung.
> 
> Zwischen einen "alle Flüchtlinge raus" und einem "wir müssen  Flüchtlingen je nach Herkunftsland zuerst ein mindestmaß an Wissen über  unsere Kultur mitgeben" behandeln zwar dasselbe Grundproblem, es sind  aber völlig  unterschiedliche Lösungen.
> 
> Und noch einmal, Flüchtlinge an der Grenze stehen zu lassen, wie es  aktuell die Türkei an der syrischen Grenze macht ist kein sinnvoller  Weg.



Und was hat das jetzt mit meiner Darlegung zu tun? Ich habe zu keinem Zeitpunkt etwas von dem gesagten behauptet, kritisert, oder abgestritten, sondern eldigiglich deine Äußerung bzgl. Vergewaltigung / sexueller Belästigung bemängelt und ausgeführt.
Ich kann daher nach wie vor nicht zur Gänze nachvollziehen warum du obrige Aussagen jetzt mit meinem Statement in Verbindung bringst...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (15. Februar 2016)

Ich fasse mal kurz die letzten Seiten zusammen:

Zum Islam:
Wer sich mit dem Islam beschäftigt, weiß, dass die Moslems, die alles und jeden töten nicht nach dem Koran oder der Scharia leben, sondern nach Mohammed.
Mohammed war ein Mörder - das steht außer Frage. All das Gebiet, was heute vom Islam regiert wird, war vorher entweder christlich, jüdisch oder wurde vom Osmanischen Reich regiert.
Wieso steht im Koran, dass während einer Friedenszeit kein Mensch nur verletzt werden darf?
Im Krieg dürfen keine Zivilisten getötet werden: Nur Soldaten! Was macht der IS?
(Sinngemäß): "Wer einen Menschen tötet, tötet die ganze Menscheit!" Was macht der IS?
(Sinngemäß): "Es werden welche kommen, die sich als Gottes Gesandten ausgeben und Unheil über die Welt bringen." Was ist der IS?


Zum Thema Mann-Frau:
Erst vor kurzem erzählte uns unsere Religionslehrerin, dass wir uns mal Gedanken über Gott machen sollen.
In der Bibel steht immer nur "der HERR" oder "GOTT" oder "der Heilige Geist". Warum nicht "die FRAU", "die HERRIN" oder "GÖTTIN"?
Weil wir in einer Männer-dominierten Welt leben. Der Mann hat das Sagen.
Wir regen uns also bspw. über den Islam auf, weil dort Frauen unterdrückt werden, während bei uns bspw. Frauen im Schnitt weniger verdienen?
Das alte Bild der Familie war doch noch in den 50ern "der Mann arbeitet und die Frau bleibt zu Hause". Lang ist das nicht her.
Wann kam das Wahlrecht für Frauen? Ist auch nicht so lange her.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Zum Thema Mann-Frau:
> Erst vor kurzem erzählte uns unsere Religionslehrerin, dass wir uns mal Gedanken über Gott machen sollen.
> In der Bibel steht immer nur "der HERR" oder "GOTT" oder "der Heilige Geist". Warum nicht "die FRAU", "die HERRIN" oder "GÖTTIN"?
> Weil wir in einer Männer-dominierten Welt leben. Der Mann hat das Sagen.
> ...



Naja, so ist das in monotheistischen Religionen halt, da kann es nunmal nur eine Gottheit geben und deine Religionslehrerin sollte sich mal lieber Fragen warum diese Gottheit nicht zwittrig, oder Geschlechtslos ist, dann gäbe es die Frage nach der geschlechtlichen Dominanz "Gottes" im Monotheismus nicht, weil Gott dann kein Geschlecht präferieren täte / würde. 

Übrigens, pholytheistischen Religionen gab es dieses Problem in der Form nicht, dort waren neben männlichen Gottheiten auch Frauen unter den Göttern vertreten, so wie in der römischen Religion zum Beispiel Juno die Göttin der Familie / Mutterschaft  / Geburt, oder Minevera die Göttin / Schutzherrin der Helden, Städte, des Ackerbaus, der Wissenschaften und der Kultur, oder Venus die Göttin der Liebe und Schönheit, Fortuna die Göttin des Glücks und Diana die Göttin der Jagd und des Mondes.

Übrigens haben polytheistische Religionen es  während der ganzen geschichtlichen Aufzeichnung  nicht geschaft einen einzigen Krieg wegen der "wahren" Religion vom Zaum zu brechen, im Gegensatz zu monotheistischen Religionen die dauernd wegen dem "wahren" Gott Kriege verbrochen haben und verbrechen...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, so ist das in monotheistischen Religionen halt, da kann es nunmal nur eine Gottheit geben und deine Religionslehrerin sollte sich mal lieber Fragen warum diese Gottheit nicht zwittrig, oder Geschlechtslos ist, dann gäbe es die Frage nach der geschlechtlichen Dominanz "Gottes" im Monotheismus nicht, weil Gott dann kein Geschlecht präferieren täte / würde.


Das hab ich mich auch schon immer gefragt. Denn ein allmächtiger Gott könnte jederzeit wenn er dazu Lust hat einfach das Geschlecht wechseln. 


Das Frauen im Schnitt weniger verdienen gleicht sich durch Schwangerschaftszeit + Elternzeit und die höhere Rente durch die höhere Lebenserwartung wieder aus. Viel schlimmer ist der Lohnunterschied zwischen Ost und West.


----------



## Amon (15. Februar 2016)

Religion ist das größte Gift für eine Gesellschaft! Mehr gibt es nicht zu sagen.


----------



## Sparanus (15. Februar 2016)

@novo
Ja Mohammed war ein Mörder aber sag das mal den Moslems


----------



## Verminaard (15. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @novo
> Ja Mohammed war ein Mörder aber sag das mal den Moslems



Und wenn du ganz mutig bist, malst du sogar eine Karikatur davon.....


----------



## Woohoo (15. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gott bist du sexistisch.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Eigentlich warst du jetzt sexistisch weil du eine Frau nach den herrschenden Schönheitsstandards verwendet hast. Du hättest eine kleine dicke Frau in einem Kostüm verwenden sollen. 




Verminaard schrieb:


> Und wenn du ganz mutig bist, malst du sogar eine Karikatur davon.....



Für mehr Spaß und Abenteuer im Leben.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Für mehr Spaß und Abenteuer im Leben.


Die vor dem Anschlag "Charlie Hebdo" für ihre Karikaturen kritisiert haben und in die rechte Ecke gestellt haben, waren dann auch die ersten die "Je suis Charlie" gerufen haben.


----------



## azzih (16. Februar 2016)

Naja ich glaube eher das sich früher keine Sau für diese Charlie Hebdo Zeitschrift überhaupt interessiert hat, bzw die meisten die gar nicht kannten. Bevor da irgendwelche religiösen Spinner/Terroristen ein Blutbad angerichtet haben, hat sich doch nicht wirklich jemand für die mittelmässigen und oft etwas geschmackslosen Karrikaturen interessiert. Schon komisch das sich dann im Nachhinein so etwas für uns Mitteleuropäer im Grunde Uninteressantes als ein Symbol für westlichen Lebensstil und Meinungsfreiheit etabliert hat.

Wirklich traurige ist aber, das im Zuge des Kampfes gegen rückständigen Islamismus und islamischen Terror dann rechte und nationalistische Parteien so einen Zulauf erhalten, die in vielerlei Hinsicht genauso kleingeistig, intollerant und rückwärtsgewand sind. Das ganze noch gepaart mit Totalüberwachung und vielfacher Einschränkung von Freiheiten. Da trägt man die westliche Freiheit ein Stück weit zu grabe, genau diese Freiheit die die Terroristen so sehr verachten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (16. Februar 2016)

Die Achse des Guten: Deutschland den Eskimos!

Zur Hysteriesierung des Landes | Nicolaus Fest

Damit die Berufsempörten wieder ein bisschen hyperventilieren können.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. Februar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Das ganze noch gepaart mit Totalüberwachung und vielfacher Einschränkung von Freiheiten.


Haben wir auch ohne rechte Parteien, die Vorratsdatenspeicherung ist da erst der Anfang.


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Zum Thema Mann-Frau:
> Erst vor kurzem erzählte uns unsere Religionslehrerin, dass wir uns mal Gedanken über Gott machen sollen.
> In der Bibel steht immer nur "der HERR" oder "GOTT" oder "der Heilige Geist". Warum nicht "die FRAU", "die HERRIN" oder "GÖTTIN"?
> Weil wir in einer Männer-dominierten Welt leben. Der Mann hat das Sagen.
> ...



Da die Bücher der Religionen, egal ob jetzt Judentum, Christentum oder Islam, von Männern geschrieben wurden und dort Männer dominiert haben, ist es auch logisch, dass Frauen eher schlecht bei weg kommen.
Der Gott der Juden war ein frauenfeindlicher Homophobn.
Bei den Christen ist es schon etwas gemäßigter abgelaufen.
Beim Islam ist er wieder zu alten "Tugenden" zurück gekehrt.
Aber jede Religion hat nun mal das Problem, dass sie sich nicht einer wandelnden Gesellschaft anpasst.
Früher, als man noch nicht den Wissenstand wie heute hatte, wurde alles, was man nicht erklären konnte, mit Gott oder Wundern erklärt.
Heute wissen wir aber deutlich mehr als früher. 
Die Kirche z.B. musste schon einige Dinge akzeptieren, weil die Wissenschaft nun mal erkannt hatte, dass es so, wie es laut der Kirche sein soll, nicht sein kann -- das fängt schon mit der Schöpfungsgeschichte an, laut der die Erde keine 8 Tausend Jahre alt ist.
Und heute sind wir an einem Punkt angekommen, an dem wir einfach keine Religionen oder kirchliche Elemente mehr brauchen.
Jeder, der weiterhin an eine Gottheit glauben will, kann das natürlich gerne machen, aber eben im Privaten und nicht in der Öffentlichkeit.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. Februar 2016)

16% in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, CDU vor der SPD. : Sonntagsfrage – Mecklenburg-Vorpommern (Wahlumfrage, Wahlumfragen)

Und Oettinger hat ein Eigentor geschossen: Ausserung zu AfD-Chefin Petry: Oettingers irritierende Gedankenspiele | tagesschau.de


----------



## DarkScorpion (16. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> 16% in Mecklenburg-Vorpommern, CDU vor der SPD. : Sonntagsfrage – Mecklenburg-Vorpommern (Wahlumfrage, Wahlumfragen)
> 
> Und Oettinger hat ein Eigentor geschossen: Ausserung zu AfD-Chefin Petry: Oettingers irritierende Gedankenspiele | tagesschau.de


Ist dir nicht aufgefallen,  das die Einzige Umfrage die die AfD soweit vorne sieht,  von der Bild beauftragt wurde, und dann auch noch keine Angaben zur Anzahl der Befragten macht? 

Das ist mal wieder so eine " Umfrage" die nach den Wünschen des Auftraggeber durchgeführt wurde.


----------



## Threshold (16. Februar 2016)

Springer sieht die AFD um 10% höher als alle anderen.
Faszinierend.


----------



## Ich 15 (16. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Springer sieht die AFD um 10% höher als alle anderen.
> Faszinierend.


Es gibt sonst nur 2 Umfragen von Marktforschungs-service Dukath und die können eigentlich auch nicht stimmen, da die Werte für die NPD und AfD zu niedrig sind. Die NPD hat 2011 6% bekommen und soll nun bei 1,3% stehen? Auch 2014 hat die AfD bei denen in Umfragen unterdurchschnittlich abgeschnitten. Dies erscheint mir nicht glaubhaft. Ob die Zahlen von INSA jetzt stimmen ist wieder eine andere Frage. Bis September wird es aber sicherlich noch Umfragen von anderen Instituten geben.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. Februar 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Das ist mal wieder so eine " Umfrage" die nach den Wünschen des Auftraggeber durchgeführt wurde.


Ich sehe da "Forsa" Umfragen kritischer, wenn der Chef offen gegen AfD-Wähler hetzt. 
Und von ihnen behauptet, keine Menschen zu sein.


----------



## lunaticx (16. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich sehe da "Forsa" Umfragen kritischer, wenn der Chef offen gegen AfD-Wähler hetzt.
> Und von ihnen behauptet, keine Menschen zu sein.



Was hat denn die Äußerung eines Institutschefs mit dem Ergebnis einer Umfrage zu tun ?

Die befragen doch auch nur einen "repräsentativen" Teil der Bevölkerung ?


----------



## Captn (16. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Was hat denn die Äußerung eines Institutschefs mit dem Ergebnis einer Umfrage zu tun ?
> 
> Die befragen doch auch nur einen "repräsentativen" Teil der Bevölkerung ?


Das kann je nach Seriosität des Instituts erheblichen Einfluss auf die Studie nehmen.

Was sich dann unter anderem darin zeigt, welche Leute befragt werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (16. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Was hat denn die Äußerung eines Institutschefs mit dem Ergebnis einer Umfrage zu tun ?
> 
> Die befragen doch auch nur einen "repräsentativen" Teil der Bevölkerung ?



Es untergräbt die Glaubwürdigkeit und notwendige Neutralität eines solchen Umfrageinstituts, egal ob am Ende dann bei Umfragen die Ergebnisse verändert werden oder eben nicht. 
Es macht einfach keinen seriösen Eindruck wenn der Leiter eines solchen Instituts sich in der Öffentlichkeit dermaßen negativ und "befangen" zu etwas äußert, egal ob es dabei um die AfD geht, oder er seinen Hass gegen Hundehalter zum Ausdruck brächte.


----------



## azzih (16. Februar 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Was sich dann unter anderem darin zeigt, welche Leute befragt werden.



Das entscheidet nicht der Institutleiter sondern Algorithmen.  Wenn Forsa, Infratest oder TNS was veröffentlicht dann könnt ihr schon davon ausgehend dass das nachvollziehbar und wissenschaftlichen Standarts gemäß abläuft. Ansonsten machen so Umfragen ja auch keinen Sinn.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Springer sieht die AFD um 10% höher als alle anderen.
> Faszinierend.


Alle Umfragen in Polen sahen PiS weit hinter PO, am Ende war PiS mit ziemlich großem Abstand vorne.
Faszinierend. 


Umfragen würde ich keinen Glauben schenken. Der Gewinner ist der, der die Umfrage startet.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @novo
> Ja Mohammed war ein Mörder aber sag das mal den Moslems


Das tue ich.
Ich differenziere aber zwischen Realität und Glaube.

Realität: Mohammed war ein Mörder.
Glaube: Mohammed war ein Prophet.

Und das tun viele nicht und wundern sich dann, warum sie kritisiert werden.
Es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen: "Mohammed war ein Mörder, aber er war zu dem auch der letzte von eurem Gott gesandte Prophet."
und
es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen: "Mohammed war ein Massenmörder und hat alles und jeden getötet und ihr folgt diesem Barbaren. Schämt ihr euch nicht?" 

Letzteres liest man auf facebook unter jedem Beitrag, wo es um Flüchtlinge und oder den Islam geht. 


Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die vor dem Anschlag "Charlie Hebdo" für ihre Karikaturen kritisiert haben und in die rechte Ecke gestellt haben, waren dann auch die ersten die "Je suis Charlie" gerufen haben.


Ich muss aber ehrlich sagen, dass ich es irgendwo verstehe, dass es eine Gegenmaßnahme gibt.
Zwar heiße ich das Ermorden von den Redakteuren nicht gut, aber wundern sollte man sich nicht.
Weltweit haben sich Moslems immer wieder gegen diese Karikaturen ausgesprochen.

Selbst terroristische Vereinigungen haben mit Toten gedroht.
Wenn ich jetzt weiß: "Da sind Leute, die warnen mich. Wenn ich diese Karikatur veröffentliche, sterbe ich morgen vielleicht."
Dann bin ich der erste, der damit aufhört.
Manch einer wird sagen, dass man sich nicht einschüchtern lassen und den Terroristen nicht die Macht in die Hand legen sollte:
Wenn jemand vor dir steht und mit einer Kalashnikow auf deinen Kopf zielt, sagst du sowas nicht mehr. Dann lass es doch gar nicht drauf ankommen.
Von dem Schulpolizisten habe ich auch gelernt, mich bei einem Überfall nicht zu wehren, sondern dem Täter meine Wertsachen zu geben, um mein Leben nicht zu riskieren.

Sowas passiert doch auf der Welt ständig:
Die Rechtsextremen sind gegen die Flüchtlinge -> "Schmeißen wir mal einen Molotow durchs Fenster."
Skinheads oder Hooligans sind gegen die Polizei -> ""A.C.A.B!"
Terroristen sind gegen die Beleidigung ihres Glaubens -> Charlie Hebdo-Anschlag

Und dieses "Wir fühlen mit euch"-Geheule geht mir auch tierisch auf die Eier.
Jeden Tag auf der Erde, werden Kinder zerfetzt. Erst kürzlich das Krankenhaus in Syrien. Hat da jetzt irgendjemand sein Profilbild auf facebook geändert?
Nein. Aber bei der Homo-Ehe oder bei den Parisanschlägen stellt facebook Templates zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captn (16. Februar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Das entscheidet nicht der Institutleiter sondern Algorithmen.  Wenn Forsa, Infratest oder TNS was veröffentlicht dann könnt ihr schon davon ausgehend dass das nachvollziehbar und wissenschaftlichen Standarts gemäß abläuft. Ansonsten machen so Umfragen ja auch keinen Sinn.


Worauf ich hinaus will ist folgender Sachverhalt:

Gruppe A sei ein Wahlkreis in dem oft Partei C gewählt wird. Gruppe B sei ein Wahlkreis in dem oft Partei D gewählt wird.

Nun wenden wir das ganze mal praktisch an:

Zum einen befrage ich 1000 Leute im Berliner Bezirk Friedrichshain/Kreuzberg und zum Vergleich befrage ich 1000 Leute im Bezirk Hohenschönhausen. 

Ich bekomme unter Garantie zwei völlig verschiedene Ergebnisse.

Da ich aber für eine Studie nur 100 Menschen befragen muss, kann ich nun das Ergebnis veröffentlichen, welches eher mit meiner Meinung übereinstimmt.

Schon habe ich genau die Studie, die ich will.


----------



## Sparanus (16. Februar 2016)

@novo
A) das nehmen dir die meisten trotzdem übel. Du weißt ja nicht wie viele Moslems ich kenne die Verständnis für das Charlie Hebdo Attentat hatten und das waren ganz normale Leute
B) das ist trotzdem irgendwie ein Problem, weil es abgeleitet heißt, dass Gott einen Mörder schickt. 
Da kollodiert der Glaube gehörig mit der Geschichtswissenschaft. 
Hier wird ein enormes moralisches Problem aufgeworfen, was in anderen Religionen so kaum passiert.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Jeden Tag auf der Erde, werden Kinder zerfetzt. Erst kürzlich das Krankenhaus in Syrien. Hat da jetzt irgendjemand sein Profilbild auf facebook geändert?
> Nein. Aber bei der Homo-Ehe oder bei den Parisanschlägen stellt facebook Templates zur Verfügung.


Ich weiß echt nicht was die Gesellschaft heute eine Vorstellung von Kriegen hat...
Dort ist KRIEG und da gibt es eben zivile Opfer, das war im Kosovo, in Vietnam und in den beiden Weltkriegen auch nicht anders.

In Europa herrscht hingegen kein Krieg.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (16. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Dort ist KRIEG und da gibt es eben zivile Opfer


Das ändert nichts.

Weißt du was die Folge von den WTC-Anschlägen waren?
In den WTCs starben 3000 Zivilisten.
Im darauffolgenden Irakkrieg starben mehrere hundert tausend Zivilisten.

Wir vergleichen mal:
3000 Zivilisten starben durch 19 Täter.
Mehrere hundert tausend Zivilisten starben durch zwei Länder für eine Lüge.
Die darauffolgende Gründung des heutigen IS zieht nochmal mehrere tausend tote mit sich.

Bei den 3000 Zivilisten wurde wochenlang berichtet.
Die mehreren hundert tausend tote Zivilisten wurden fast nirgendwo erwähnt - und wenn, dann nur für kurze Zeit.

Diese "Was da unten passiert, interessiert mich nicht"-Mentalität, tötet uns irgendwann.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Weißt du was die Folge von den WTC-Anschlägen waren?
> In den WTCs starben 3000 Zivilisten.
> Im darauffolgenden Irakkrieg starben mehrere hundert tausend Zivilisten.


Tja, alles hat Folgen. 



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wir vergleichen mal:
> 3000 Zivilisten starben durch 19 Täter.
> Mehrere hundert tausend Zivilisten starben durch zwei Länder für eine Lüge.
> Die darauffolgende Gründung des heutigen IS zieht nochmal mehrere tausend tote mit sich.


Für eine Lüge ? Saddam hatte Massenvernichtungswaffen, welche er auch gegen die Kurden eingesetzt hat. 



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Bei den 3000 Zivilisten wurde wochenlang berichtet.
> Die mehreren hundert tausend tote Zivilisten wurden fast nirgendwo erwähnt - und wenn, dann nur für kurze Zeit.


Weil, das eine auch ein Anschlag und das andere Krieg war...



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Diese "Was da unten passiert, interessiert mich nicht"-Mentalität, tötet uns irgendwann.


Wie kommst du denn da drauf ? Sich in jeden Konflikt einzumischen finde ich wesentlich gefährlicher.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (17. Februar 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Aber welche Partei soll man denn sonst wählen?
> ...
> Ich stimme auch nicht mit allen Punkten der AfD überein, aber,
> ...
> ...



Korrigier mich, wenn ich falsch liege:
Aber auf wievielen Kundgebungen hat die AFD in den letzten Monaten ihren Schwerpunkt auf Bildung, Wohnungsbau, finanzielle Absicherung oder landesweite Infrastruktur gelegt? 0?
Selbst in Anti-Euro-Gründungsjahren gehörte kein einziges dieser Themen zu den Kernforderungen. Und wenn es dir wirklich nur darum ginge, so findest du gerade bei Linken, Grünen und den meisten regionalen Parteien haufenweise Foderungen zum Thema sozialen Wohnungsbau, bei der FDP zur Förderung privaten Wohnungsbaus. Bildung ist ebenfalls ein Stammthema der Grünen und vieler "freie ..." Parteien, finanzielle Absicherung bei der der Familien Partei (und definitiv der Union), landesweite Infrastruktur je nach Typ bei den Piraten (Internet), Grünen (Schiene) oder FDP (Straßen).

Wenn du mit der AFD in ihren oft kritisierten und hier thematisierten Kernthemen nicht übereinstimmst, dann würde mich mal sehr interessieren warum du trotz dieser zahlreichen Alternativen keine nicht-fremdenfeindliche Partei wählst?




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dem stimme ich zu. Wer der Meinung ist das sein Standpunkt / Ansichten besser sind und er die besseren Argumente besitzt braucht keine Verbote und muss andere nicht schlecht machen um zu überzeugen weil er souverän genug sein sollte um damit leben zu können das es halt immer Menschen geben wird die man nicht überzeugen kann, die ihre Ansichten für die unumstößlich einzig wahren halten, auch wenn sie wenig mit der Realität zu tun haben mögen und ggf. rassistisch sind.



Hat es etwas mit "schlecht machen" zu tun, wenn man fremdenfeindliche, grundgesetzwidrige Hetzer als fremdenfeindliche, grundgesetzwidrige Hetzer bezeichnet? Um die AFD schlecht dastehen zu lassen muss man nicht defamieren, da reicht beschreiben. Und Verbote sind zwar nicht gegen Standpunkte sinnvoll, aber manchmal gegen Desinformationskampagnen nötig. Im Falle der NPD geht es vor allem um das Abschneiden von staatlicher Finanzierung.



> Denn nichts anderes ist es im Grunde, als gesellschaftlich akzeptierter Rassismus..


Rassismus – Wikipedia




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich würde mal sagen: Statistik.
> Die meisten Serienmörder sind Männer.



Statistik: Die meisten Serienmörder sind Brotesser
Statistik: Die meisten Serienmörder sind zwischen 25 und 55 Jahren alt
Statistik: Die meisten Menschen lassen Korrelationen als Kausalitäten vormachen.



> Der Mann ist nun mal gewalttätiger als die Frau. Das war schon von 100.000 Jahren so und ist Teil der Evolution.
> Ohne die Gewaltbereitschaft des männlichen Homo Spapiens wäre die Spezies wahrscheinlich schon ausgestorben.



Halte ich für eine sehr gewagte These. Der (männliche) _Homo sapiens_ ist ein wesentlich besserer Sprinter als Kämpfer und wenn man schon Urzeitklischees ausgraben muss, dann sollte einem auffallen, dass nicht Betreuung und Schutz der nächsten Generation nicht unbedingt als männliche Aufgabe interpretiert wird.

Alternativ könnte man die Betrachtung von gengesteuerten Triebtätern einfach mal den rechten Rassisten überlassen und sich stattdessen sozial vermittelte Rollenbilder angucken...




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Doku auf N24



Finde den Fehler 




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn man Taten einfach zählt, werden Frauen nicht viel besser abschneiden als Männer, wenn man Taten wertet, wird das Bild eindeutiger. Schwere Körperverletzung geht viel weniger von Frauen aus



Echt jetzt?
Schwere Körperverletzung wird nicht überdurchschnittlich von Personen mit unterdurchschnittlicher Muskelkraft verübt, die ohne Werkzeug gar keine schwere Körperverletzung verüben können? Jetzt bin ich aber überrascht 



> Was machen die Männer aber nun, schauen wir auf Pegidasten und ähnliche? Anstatt für Ihre Rechte zu kämpfen, sich männliche Freiräume zu erobern, dafür zu sorgen, dass kleine Jungen weiterhin kleine Jungen sein dürfen und als Rabauken ihre Erfahrungen sammeln,



Bitte? "männliche Freiräume erobern"? "kämpfen"? Du erfüllst 1A jedes Kampf-Emanzen-Klischee. Gleichberechtigung sollte eigentlich darauf aus sein, das Kämpfen einzustellen und sich gegeneinander zu akzeptieren und ausgehend von der heutigen Situation sollte man sich wohl wenn dann dafür einsetzen, dass kleine Jungen Prinzessin und kleine Mädchen Rabauken sein dürfen. Die gegenteilige Kombination ist nämlich vollkommen problemlos möglich und die dahinterstehenden Grundüberlegungen sind ein entscheidendes Hemnis auf dem Weg zur Gleichstellung.
Wer dagegen von einem (Geschlechter)Krieg mit gegeneinander abgerungenen "Rechten" und "Freiräumen" träumt...
Nun: Im Krieg gibt es viele Verlierer, ein paar reine Gewinner und in der Regel keine Kompromisse und keine Gemeinschaft. Und bei Kriegen, die an grundsätzliche Werte gehen, übrigens auch keine Tabus und keine Rücksicht...



> Anstatt z.B. vergewaltigten Frauen ihren einziegen halben Tag Ruhe in der Sauna an Frauentagen zu nehmen, sollten sich die Deppen von  "Antigenderisten" darum kümmern, dass sie ebenso einen halben reinen Männertag bekommen.



Und einen halben Kindertag, einen halben Pastafaritag, einen halben Radfahrertag, einen halben Intersexuellentag, einen halben Transsexuellentag, einen halben Kommunistentag, einen halben Patriotistentag, einen halben ...?
Ich bin garantiert nicht dafür, leider notwendige Schutzmechanismen voreilig abzuschaffen. Aber diese für sich als große Errungenschaft und als erstrebens- und erhaltenswertes Ziel zu betrachten ist schlichtweg falsch. Wir brauchen keinen Kalender mit abgrenzenden Sondertagen, sondern eine Gesellschaft, in der jede(r) zu jeder Zeit ohne Angst in die Sauna gehen kann (so er denn will) - ungeachtet Geschlecht, Herkunft, Ausrichtung, etc. . Ein besonderer Schutztag für Vergewaltigungsopfer mag heute leider noch notwendig sein, aber genau so muss man ihn auch betrachten: Als notwendiges Übel und damit Handlungsaufruf.



> Der Begriff ist dehnbar. Das Frauen durchaus ihre Kinder mit zuviel Zärtlichkeit und Berührungen verletzten, die in Richtung Vergewaltigung gesehen werden können, das Frauen emotionale Bindungen ausnutzen ist alles keine Frage. Geschwangert werden Mädchen aber von Vater, Bruder, Onkel, Frund der Familie und das hat eine andere Qualität.



Wenn man Kinder ins Thema einbringt, muss man mal klar zwischen Missbrauch (ekliges Wort...) und sexueller Vergewaltigung unterscheiden. Bei Erwachsenen ist der vollständige Kontrollverlust, dass vollständig hilflose missbraucht werden äußerst selten abseits der klassischen Vergewaltigungsszene, aber zwischen Erwachsenen und Kindern sind derartige traumatisierende Erlebnisse auch in ganz anderen Korrelationen und durch Erwachsene beiderlei Geschlechts möglich. Etwaige sexuelle Handlungen, die aus biologischen Gründen zum Teil nur von Männern verübt werden können, sind da nur ein Teil. (Bei Kleinkindern würde ich sogar soweit gehen, sie als sehr kleinen Teil zu bezeichnen. Denn eine sexuelle unbedarfte Person kamm Manipulationen am eigenen Körper nur schwer als sexuelle Handlungen wahrnehmen, das sind da in erster Line physische Misshandlungen - egal welcher Art die Handlungen sind)




xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich fasse mal kurz die letzten Seiten zusammen:
> 
> Zum Islam:
> Wer sich mit dem Islam beschäftigt, weiß, dass die Moslems, die alles und jeden töten nicht nach dem Koran oder der Scharia leben



Der Aussage stimme ich zu, aber wie bitte schön hast du das auf den letzten Seiten herausgelesen 



> All das Gebiet, was heute vom Islam regiert wird, war vorher entweder christlich, jüdisch oder wurde vom Osmanischen Reich regiert.



Das osmanische Reich wurde ein halbes Jahrtausend nach Mohammed gegründet. Dieser eroberte nur Teile der arbischen Halbinsel, in denen vorher lokale Kleinreligionen dominierten. Weder führte er Krieg gegen die christlichen Gebiete des byzantinischen Reiches, noch gab es jüdische kontrollierte Gebiete in der Gegend. (was nicht heißt, dass der Umgang mit jüdischen Gemeinden unter Mohammed ggf. schwer mit den koranischen Achtungsgeboten gegenüber monotheistischen Gläubigen vereinbar ist...)
Erst unter nachfolgenden Kalifen beganngen Eroberungsbewegungen aus dem arabischen Raum in die Bereiche, die heute (und deswegen) als muslmisch geprägt gelten. Mohammeds politische Aktivität hat dafür nur in sofern den Grundstein gelegt, dass er Bündnisse zwischen arabischen Stämmen geschaffen hat, die sich früher untereinander bekriegten, später aber ihre Kräfte bündelten und nach außen richteten. (Übrigens eher zur Ausbrietung ihrer weltlichen Macht, weniger wegen dem Islam.)
Fazit: Ne, heutige kriegerische Islamisten können sich auf Mohammed genauso wenig berufen, wie auf die Grundideen des Korans. Machen sie meines Wissens aber auch nicht, stattdessen wenden sie den gleichen Kniff an, den auch Pegidisten & Co nutzen:
1. Definiere eine große Gruppe A als "die anderen" ("die Ungläubigen", "die Migranten")
2. Definiere eine andere Gruppe B als "wir" ("die Märtyrer", "die besorgten Bürger")
3. Finde ein paar Vertreter aus ersterer Gruppe bzw. Leute, die du diesen zurechnen kannst und die der zweiten Gruppe alias dir selbt geschadet haben oder schaden könnten (z.B. die US-Armee oder Banden von Taschendieben in Köln)
4. Verallgemeinere diese Taten auf die gesamte Gruppe A
5. Rufe Gruppe B wegen dieser Taten zum Kampf gegen Gruppe A auf
6. Gucke zu, wie Brandsätze auf Asylbewerberheime und Sprengsätze auf Touristengruppen fliegen

(Anm.: Hochschwurbulierte ideologische Gebäude -Religionen, Nationalismus,...- helfen bei der Abgrenzung der Gruppen und verringern das riskante "Selberdenken" in Gruppe B)




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Übrigens haben polytheistische Religionen es  während der ganzen geschichtlichen Aufzeichnung  nicht geschaft einen einzigen Krieg wegen der "wahren" Religion vom Zaum zu brechen, im Gegensatz zu monotheistischen Religionen die dauernd wegen dem "wahren" Gott Kriege verbrochen haben und verbrechen...



Mit Ausnahme der christlichen Kreuzzüge gab es so gut wir gar keine großräumigen Religionskriege. Religion war nur schon immer ein beliebtes Mittel für Herrschende, um ein "wir" gegen "die" in die Schlacht zu führen und ihren weltlichen Einfluss zu erweitern. Das hat in polythetistischen Glaubensformen aber auch ganz gut funktioniert, schließlich gibt es auch da abgegrenzte Götterwelten und/oder lokale Schwerpunkte.




CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Worauf ich hinaus will ist folgender Sachverhalt:
> 
> Gruppe A sei ein Wahlkreis in dem oft Partei C gewählt wird. Gruppe B sei ein Wahlkreis in dem oft Partei D gewählt wird.
> 
> ...



Du hast eine vollkommen falsche Vorstellung vom Vorgehen bei solchen Studien. Was du als Ergebnis zu sehen bekommst, sind nicht die aufaddierten Antworten ausgewählter Leute. Die Befragten werden vielmehr zufällig ausgewählt (z.T. komplett "zufällig" unter Festnetztelefonnutzern die tagsüber zu Hause sind , z.T. aus großen Adresspools) und nicht nur zu ihrer politischen Meinung, sondern auch zu ihren Lebensumständen befragt. Anhand letzterer (z.B. Familienstand, Lebensort, Einkommen, Bildung, Herkunft,.......) wird dann ermittelt, für welche Bevölkerungsgruppe die gegebene Antwort repräsentativ ist und am Ende wird anhand der Verbreitung dieser Gruppen und der ermittelten Meinungen ein gesamtdeutsches Meinungsbild errechnet. Die verwendeten Algorithmen sind mal besser, mal schlechter - aber in der Regel robust gegenüber der Auswahl der eigentlich Befragten und nicht politisch vorgefärbt. Die großen Institute leben schließlich davon, brauchbare Zahlen zu liefern und wollen vor der nächsten Wahl wieder Aufträge bekommen.

(Vorsichtig muss man im Umkehrschluss aber bei kleinen Umfragen sein, hinter denen keine bekannten Institute stehen. Deren Ersteller können weder mit großen Aufträgen ob ihrer tollen Ergenisgeschichte rechnen, noch haben sie die nötige statistische Erfahrung für saubere Hochrechnungen.)


----------



## Bester_Nick (17. Februar 2016)

Österreich will seine Südgrenze komplett abriegeln und zu der Obergrenze tägliche Flüchtlingskontingente definieren. Faymann ist sich sicher, dass Deutschland  "mit Blick auf die Realität" bald ebenfalls diese Politik einschlagen wird. Merkel hingegen setzt nach wie vor auf offene Grenzen und wirbt für eine gerechte Verteilung der Flüchtlinge innerhalb Europas. Bislang ist die dicke Planschkuh mit ihrem Gefolge also weit von einem "Blick auf die Realität" entfernt. Juncker singt mit im Chor der Tauben und Blinden: "Die Geschichte wird Merkel Recht geben", sagt er und vergleicht Merkels erfolgloses Rumgewurschtel mit Kohls Wiedervereinigungs-Politik. 

Debatte um EU-Fluchtlingspolitik : "Die Geschichte wird Merkel Recht geben" | tagesschau.de


----------



## lunaticx (17. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Österreich will seine Südgrenze komplett abriegeln und zu der Obergrenze tägliche Flüchtlingskontingente definieren.



Und was genau soll das schließen der Grenzen bringen ? Ist nur eine wortwörtliche Verschiebung des Flüchtlingsstroms in die Nachbarländer ...


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Juncker singt mit im Chor der Tauben und Blinden: "Die Geschichte wird Merkel Recht geben", sagt er und vergleicht Merkels erfolgloses Rumgewurschtel mit Kohls Wiedervereinigungs-Politik.



Haha, der Vergleich ist so schlecht. 
Junker vergisst nur eins, im Gegensatz zu Kohl hat Merkel das Pech das ihr das Glück nicht zur Hilfe kommen wird und bei den Flüchtlingen einen Gobatshow vorbeischicken wird, der ihr die Arbeit abnimmt und die Wiedervereinigung überhaupt möglich macht.

Genauso stehen wir hier an keinem historischen Wendepunkt der irgendwann in den Analen der Geschichte besungen werden wird, weil die Aufnahme von einigen Millionen Flüchtlingen keinen Unterschied macht, ansonsten müssten andere Länder schon lange in die Geschichte eingegangen sein...  

Das einzige was von Merkel in der Geschichte übrig bleiben wird ist, das sie die Kanzlerin war die Europa mit mit ihren Diktaten gespalten hat und die dann, nachdem Europa von ihr die Nase voll hatte, an ihrem Flüchtlingsdiktat gescheitert ist.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Und was genau soll das schließen der Grenzen  bringen ? Ist nur eine wortwörtliche Verschiebung des Flüchtlingsstroms  in die Nachbarländer ...



Das bringt das die Nachbarländer auch eines nach dem anderen dicht machen werden weil niemand die "Flüchtlings"massen versorgen will / kann, von den kleineren Ländern. Das heißt wenn alle dicht gemacht haben ist man in Östereich das Problem weitestgehend los und die Flüchtlinge kommen irgendwann kaum noch aus Griechenland raus nach Zentraleuropa rein.


----------



## lunaticx (17. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das heißt wenn alle dicht gemacht haben ist man in Östereich das Problem weitestgehend los und die Flüchtlinge kommen irgendwann kaum noch aus Griechenland raus nach Zentraleuropa rein.



Also ich träume auch Nachts ganze gerne mal das ich mit Jennifer Lawrence verheiratet bin ...


----------



## aloha84 (17. Februar 2016)

Ja das wäre echt super wenn die alle in Griechenland bleiben, das schaffen die Griechen bestimmt auch ganz allein........außerdem haben die ja auch sonst keine Sorgen.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Also ich träume auch Nachts ganze gerne mal das ich mit Jennifer Lawrence verheiratet bin ...



Du magst das für absurd halten, aber es sieht momentan danach aus als wenn die komplette Balkanroute nach und nach mit befestigten Grenzzäunen zwischen denn entsprechenden Ländern zugebaut wird und auch Mazedonien will man künftig mit in die Grenzsicherung einbeziehen, sogar von Grenzbeamten und Soldaten die Mazedonien bei der Grenzsicherung helfen sollen war die Rede.

Wenn du als Flüchtling also durchschnittlich 3 - 5 mit Grenzzäunen gesicherte Grenzen von Ländern überwinden muss wird ein großer Teil auf der Strecke bleiben / nicht durchkommen, viele werden wohl auch garnicht erst  denn Versuch unternehmen künftig diese Route zu nehmen, sobald sich das rumgesprochen hat. 

Stärker, wenn auch nicht so stark wie die Route über die Türkei / Griechenland, genutzt  wird dann aber sicher wieder die Route über das Mittelmeer, nach Italien, von Afrika aus, da werden aber auch die Todeszahlen ungleich höher sein als bei der Route über den Balkan...


----------



## padme (17. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Für eine Lüge ? Saddam hatte Massenvernichtungswaffen, welche er auch gegen die Kurden eingesetzt hat.



Ach wurden die doch gefunden? 
Mensch, da hatten Bush, Rumsfeld und Powell ja doch nicht gelogen, als Sie unter diesem Vorwand den Irak überfallen haben.


----------



## azzih (17. Februar 2016)

Klar hat Saddam Giftgas gegen die Kurden eingesetzt, das ist wohl unstrittig. Das war laut Wiki aber Ende der 80iger Jahre. Dazwischen war der erste Golfkrieg und danach wurde er verdonnert unter Aufsicht seine Massenvernichtungswaffen zu entsorgen. Was er scheinbar wirklich tat. George W Bush hat dann allerdings ein Grund für seinen Krieg gesucht und behauptet es gäbe noch chemische Waffen, was bis heute allerdings nicht nachgewiesen wurde und als eher unwahrscheinlich gilt.


----------



## padme (17. Februar 2016)

Ja genau, er hat Giftgas im Krieg gegen den Iran eingesetzt, bzw. an der Iranischen Grenze soweit ich weiss, in diesem Zusammenhang war aber die Rede von den Invasion der USA und Great Britain.


----------



## lunaticx (17. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stärker, wenn auch nicht so stark wie die Route über die Türkei / Griechenland, genutzt  wird dann aber sicher wieder die Route über das Mittelmeer, nach Italien, von Afrika aus, da werden aber auch die Todeszahlen ungleich höher sein als bei der Route über den Balkan...



Ist mir schon klar ... was du auch direkt mit unterlassener Hilfeleistung und vorsätzlichem Totschlag gleichsetzen kannst.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Februar 2016)

padme schrieb:


> Ja genau, er hat Giftgas im Krieg gegen den Iran eingesetzt, bzw. an der Iranischen Grenze soweit ich weiss, in diesem Zusammenhang war aber die Rede von den Invasion der USA und Great Britain.



Häh was?

Nein, soweit bekannt hat Saddam nur ein einziges mal Giftgas benutzt und zwar 1988 auf die überwiegend von Kurden bewohnte Stadt Halabdscha. Im Krieg gegen den Iran wurde, soweit man weiß, kein Giftgas verwendet.
Und die Begründung, warum die USA denn ersten Golfkrieg inizierten, war die Besetzung Kuwaits durch den Irak, Giftgas spielte da keine Rolle.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar ... was du auch direkt mit  unterlassener Hilfeleistung und vorsätzlichem Totschlag gleichsetzen  kannst.



Nur weil du das so empfindest deckt sich das noch nicht mit in Europa gäniger Rechtssprechung. 
Die Leute die hierher wollen müssen schon seit Einreise in die Türkei / denn Libanon nicht mehr um ihr Leib und Leben fürchten, auch zwingt sie niemand sich in brüchige Nussschalen zu setzen und damit über das Mittelmeer zu fahren, also ist weder die unterlassene Hilfe noch der vorsätzliche Totschlag juristisch irgendwie haltbar.


----------



## Verminaard (17. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Ist mir schon klar ... was du auch direkt mit unterlassener Hilfeleistung und vorsätzlichem Totschlag gleichsetzen kannst.


Waehrend Du regelmaessig Mahlzeiten zu dir nimmst und eventuell noch snacks zwischendurch, verhungern irgendwo auf der Welt Menschen. Bist du jetzt dadurch automatisch ein moerder?


----------



## lunaticx (17. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nur weil du das so empfindest deckt sich das noch nicht mit in Europa gäniger Rechtssprechung.
> Die Leute die hierher wollen müssen schon seit Einreise in die Türkei / denn Libanon nicht mehr um ihr Leib und Leben fürchten, auch zwingt sie niemand sich in brüchige Nussschalen zu setzen und damit über das Mittelmeer zu fahren, also ist weder die unterlassene Hilfe noch der vorsätzliche Totschlag juristisch irgendwie haltbar.



Zum ersten Teil: Da magst du recht haben, ändert aber nichts an meinem Empfinden
Zum Teil mit den brüchigen Nussschalen -> das halte ich widerrum für ein Gerücht -> die geschlossene Grenze in Österreich macht ja eben genau das !



Verminaard schrieb:


> Waehrend Du regelmaessig Mahlzeiten zu dir nimmst und eventuell noch snacks zwischendurch, verhungern irgendwo auf der Welt Menschen. Bist du jetzt dadurch automatisch ein moerder?



Da es hier ja sowieso nur Antwort gibt die du die auch selbst auf die Fragen geben kannst weil sie rein rhetorischer Natur ist -> Ja


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (17. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Zum Teil mit den brüchigen Nussschalen -> das halte ich widerrum für ein Gerücht -> die geschlossene Grenze in Österreich macht ja eben genau das !


Weil, die Türkei und anderen Länder auch unsicher sind...
Was ist eigentlich mit Saudi-Arabien und den reichen VAE ? Wo ist die arabische Solidarität.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Zum ersten Teil: Da magst du recht haben, ändert aber nichts an meinem Empfinden



Muss es ja nicht, empfinden darf jeder was er will, genau wie glauben, oder denken. 



lunaticx schrieb:


> Zum Teil mit den brüchigen Nussschalen -> das halte ich widerrum für ein Gerücht -> die geschlossene Grenze in Österreich macht ja eben genau das !



Eben nicht. Wie gesagt, da spätestens nach einer erfolgreichen Flucht in den Libanon, oder die Türkei rein rechtlich keine Gefahr für Leib und Leben besteht gibt es keinen plausiblen Grund für die Leute hier her !!!flüchten!!! zu müssen. Folglich gibt es keinen Zwang, von europäischer Seite, sich in ein Boot zu setzen und damit die bewusste Gefahr einzugehen damit Schiffbruch zu erleiden und ums Leben zu kommen. 

Das diese Leute hier her wollen hat lediglich die Bewandnis das sie bessere Lebensumstände als in denn Lagern suchen, weshalb sie auch nicht mehr als Flüchtlinge zu bezeichnen sind, was sowieso auch nur auf etwa 60% der Menschen zutreffen würde die hier nach Deutschland kommen, das gibt aber rein rechtlich gesehen noch nicht das Anrecht darauf auch einfach ungefragt die Grenzen souveräner Staaten überschreiten zu dürfen, nur weil diese Menschen das gerne wollen.

Kann man nun der Ansicht sein das dass Mist ist aber so ist es nunmal...



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Was ist eigentlich mit Saudi-Arabien und den reichen VAE ? Wo ist die arabische Solidarität.



Ist doch "nicht" deren Bier, sollen sich doch die dummen "ungläubigen" Europäer mit den Flüchtenden befassen, spart Geld und Mühe und lenkt von denn Machenschaften im Jemen ab. 

Immerhin, nachdem der Westen sich so schön auf die Flüchtlinge und denn bösen Assad eingeschossen hat hat auch niemand mitbekommen das vermutlich jedes 5te Opfer bei Luftangriffen (mit gelieferten amerikanischen und europäischen Waffen) im Jemen durch die Saudis ein Kind war:

Saudische Koalition wutet im Jemen: Amnesty prangert Kriegsverbrechen an - n-tv.de
Jemen: Mutmassliche Kriegsverbrechen durch saudische Koalition | Amnesty International Deutschland
Jemen: Der vergessene Krieg | ZEIT ONLINE

usw.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (17. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ist doch "nicht" deren Bier, sollen sich doch die dummen "ungläubigen" Europäer mit den Flüchtenden befassen, spart Geld und Mühe und lenkt von denn Machenschaften im Jemen ab.


Genau da sehe ich das Problem, die arabische (muslimische) Welt regt sich gemeinsam über Karikaturen aus Europa auf. Aber wenn es dann darum geht den eigenen Leuten zu helfen, kennt man sich plötzlich nicht mehr so gut...


Und die Forsa Umfragen werden auch immer unglaubwürdiger. Alle anderen Umfrageinstitute geben der AfD 10-12% und Forsa nur 9%. Natürlich ist die AfD  bundesweit nur einstellig, wenn sie in fast allen Bundesländern zweistellig ist...
Ich würde gerne wissen, wie und wo Forsa die Leute für die Daten befragt.


----------



## Verminaard (17. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Zum ersten Teil: Da magst du recht haben, ändert aber nichts an meinem Empfinden
> Zum Teil mit den brüchigen Nussschalen -> das halte ich widerrum für ein Gerücht -> die geschlossene Grenze in Österreich macht ja eben genau das !



Tuerkei, Saudi Arabien, VAE, aegypten, Tunesien, Marokko, Mazedonien, Kosovo, Serbien, Bosnien, Kroatien, Slowenien, Italien (ueber Slowenien), Russland, Bulgarien, rumaenien.... 
Welches Land davon ist unsicher und laesst sich nicht via landroute mit maximal aehnlicher Entfernung wie Deutschland erreichen? 
Ich habe bewusst oesterreich und griechenland aussen vor gelassen, weil ueberfordert oder Grenzen dicht.

Wenn wer nur um sein Leben flieht muss gar nicht gabz so viele Strapazen auf sich nehmen.
Um die Flucht allerdings zu optimieren....


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (17. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> ....
> Und die Forsa Umfragen werden auch immer unglaubwürdiger. Alle anderen Umfrageinstitute geben der AfD 10-12% und Forsa nur 9%. Natürlich ist die AfD  bundesweit nur einstellig, wenn sie in fast allen Bundesländern zweistellig ist...
> Ich würde gerne wissen, wie und wo Forsa die Leute für die Daten befragt.



In fast allen Bundesländern zweistellig? Quelle?

Ich habe nur das gefunden: Sonntagsfrage – Umfragen Landtagswahlen (Wahlumfrage, Wahlumfragen)

Forsa liegt übrigens nicht als einziges Institut unter 10%. Ob es nun 9 oder 11% werden macht den Kohl eh nicht fett. Bisher lag Forsa bei den Prognosen zu Wahlen recht gut.

Und nur weil rechte Hetzer in den Kommentarfunktionen der Onlinemedien sehr laut sind, bei Pegida wir sind das Volk gröhlen und von der Mehrheit des Volkes faseln heißt das nicht, dass Sie die Mehrheit sind. Auch bei den nächsten Wahlen werden sich 80-90% der Menschen, die Ihr Stimmrecht wahr nehmen eben nicht für die AfD stimmen. 

P.S. Damit möchte ich dich nicht in irgendeine politische Ecke stellen. Meinen Post bitte nicht falsch verstehen.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Februar 2016)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Auch bei den nächsten Wahlen werden sich 80-90% der Menschen, die Ihr Stimmrecht wahr nehmen eben nicht für die AfD stimmen.



Stimmt, auch bei kommenden Wahlen wird die Mehrheit wieder ihre Stimme den alteingsäßenen "Volks"parteien von CDU und SPD geben, damit sich auch in der nässten Regierungsperiode nichts wesentlich ändert. 

Die politische "Stagnation" der letzten Jahre ist auch so wunderbar gewesen...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (17. Februar 2016)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> In fast allen Bundesländern zweistellig? Quelle?
> 
> Ich habe nur das gefunden: Sonntagsfrage – Umfragen Landtagswahlen (Wahlumfrage, Wahlumfragen)


Das meine ich auch. 
Aber wenn die AfD in mehreren Flächenländern zweistellig ist dann ist es schon unwahrscheinlich, dass sie dann bundesweit nur einstellig ist. 
Man darf auch nicht vergessen, dass die meisten Landtagsumfragen schon recht alt sind. In Sachsen  z.B. vermute ich auch mindestens  15%.

Somit wählen aber auch fast 80% automatisch die CDU, denn die CDU würde mit jedem koalieren außer mit den Linken und der AfD. 

Die Linken sind leider auch keine Alternative, da sie die SED-Vergangenheit immer noch nicht vollständig hinter sich gelassen haben und in der Flüchtlingskrise unrealistische Ansichten haben.
Ausnahmen sind hier nur Wagenknecht und Lafontaine.


----------



## WindowsXP (17. Februar 2016)

Das Problem sind meiner Meinung nach die "Alternativen". Wen soll man sonst wählen? Die Grünen? Die Linken? AfD? Sorry, das sind alles keine Alternativen für mich. Es fehlt eine Partei, welche nationalistischer ist, wirtschaftlich denkt und die für ihre Bürger einsteht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Februar 2016)

Remarque-Preistrager Adonis im Interview: "Ein moderner Islam ist nicht moglich" - DIE WELT

Sehr  schönes Interview. Alles elementare zusammengefasst.

___________________________________________________________________________________

Und diese illegalen Sozialtourisen belasten uns weiter:

Zu wenig Beitrage: Krankenkassen droht durch Fluchtlinge und Hartz-IV-Empfanger Milliarden-Loch - FOCUS Online
___________________________________________________________________________________

In Österreich regiert der gesunde Menschenverstand. 

Grenzubergange: Osterreich will nur noch 8  Asylantrage pro Tag annehmen - DIE WELT

Währenddessen geht bei uns das Experiment auf Kosten des volkes weiter


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (17. Februar 2016)

WindowsXP schrieb:


> Das Problem sind meiner Meinung nach die "Alternativen". Wen soll man sonst wählen? Die Grünen? Die Linken? AfD? Sorry, das sind alles keine Alternativen für mich. Es fehlt eine Partei, welche nationalistischer ist, wirtschaftlich denkt und die für ihre Bürger einsteht.


Ich denke die AfD ist patriotisch und wirtschaftlich genug. Und für die Bürger tritt sie auch wesentlich mehr ein als die anderen Parteien. 


AfD bei 17% in Sachsen-Anhalt, SPD nur mit einem Prozent Vorsprung und die Grünen müssen um den Einzug zittern:  Sachsen-Anhalt: AfD liegt laut Umfrage bei 17 Prozent - FOCUS Online


Österreich führt Tagesobergrenzen ein: Doppelte Obergrenze fur Fluchtlinge: Osterreich will nur noch 8  Asylantrage pro Tag annehmen - FOCUS Online
Wann wacht die deutsche Regierung auch mal auf ?


----------



## Ich 15 (17. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wann wacht die deutsche Regierung auch mal auf ?


Nach der Wahl im März denke ich. Dann wird es von der Basis und der CSU deutlich größeren Druck geben. Wir nähern uns schon mit großen Schritten den März und dann ist der Winter bald vorbei. Dann muss es eine Lösung geben bevor wieder deutlich größere Massen zu uns kommen. Andernfalls wird es hier in Europa richtig ungemütlich werden.


----------



## CranberryPie (17. Februar 2016)

Ich bin überzeugt, dass es keine Obergrenze für Flüchtlinge geben darf. Unter keinen Umständen, zu keiner Zeit. Kriegsflüchtlingen muss IMMER Zuflucht gewährt werden, insbesondere die Deutschen haben hier eine historische Verantwortung. 

Wirtschaftsmigranten aus Staaten, in denen aktuell kein Bürgerkrieg herrscht und die über keine gültigen Papiere verfügen, sich ggf. als Syrer ausgeben sollte man hingegen rigoros um ihre Wertsachen erleichtern und damit die unmittelbare Rückführung finanzieren. Wer sich auf Kosten von tatsächlich Hilfsbedürftigen und Verfolgten bereichern mag darf zu keinem Zeitpunkt geduldet werden. Auch - wer, von Bagatelldelikten abgesehen, straffällig wird, hat sein Asylrecht verwirkt. 

Leider sind die aktuellen Blockparteien durch ihre Haltung vollkommen unwählbar weshalb ich mich leider genötigt sehe, mein Kreuz im März bei der Alternative zu setzen. Ich hoffe inständig, dass sich die Lage baldig wieder normalisiert und ich wieder guten Gewissens Links wählen kann.


----------



## Sparanus (17. Februar 2016)

Krieg ist immer noch kein Fluchtgrund laut Genfer Flüchtlingskonvention.


----------



## Verminaard (17. Februar 2016)

CranberryPie schrieb:


> Ich bin überzeugt, dass es keine Obergrenze für Flüchtlinge geben darf. Unter keinen Umständen, zu keiner Zeit. Kriegsflüchtlingen muss IMMER Zuflucht gewährt werden, insbesondere die Deutschen haben hier eine historische Verantwortung.


Wann hoert diese Verantwortung auf? Wieso haben nur die Deutschen diese Verantwortung?
Mittlerweilen lebt kaum noch jemand der an den Greultaten von damals beteiligt war.
Deutschland zahlt und zahlt und zahlt. Zudem haben sie noch mehr Verantwortung?
Das passt einfach nicht.

Wieso muss man Kriegsfluechtlingen immer Zuflucht gewaehren? Die nehmen erhebliche Mehrstrapazen auf sich um nach Deutschland zu kommen, obwohl sie nicht mehr um Leib und Leben bangen muessen.
Ist es in diesem Zusammenhang nicht perfide zu sagen: Deutschland hat bei Kriegsfluechtlingen keine Grenzen und es wird Jedem ausnahmslos geholfen.... nur wie ihr hier her kommt, muesst ihr selbst schauen. Ja und die Alten und Armen haben halt Pech gehabt, weil kein Geld fuer Schleuser und zu schwach fuer so einen Weg.



CranberryPie schrieb:


> Wirtschaftsmigranten aus Staaten, in denen aktuell kein Bürgerkrieg herrscht und die über keine gültigen Papiere verfügen, sich ggf. als Syrer ausgeben sollte man hingegen rigoros um ihre Wertsachen erleichtern und damit die unmittelbare Rückführung finanzieren. Wer sich auf Kosten von tatsächlich Hilfsbedürftigen und Verfolgten bereichern mag darf zu keinem Zeitpunkt geduldet werden. Auch - wer, von Bagatelldelikten abgesehen, straffällig wird, hat sein Asylrecht verwirkt.


Ja da fangen die Probleme an. Wer ist Kriegsfluechtling und wer nicht? Im Zweifel immer fuer den Angeklagten, oder?
In der Theorie richtige Gedanken, in der Praxis nicht umsetzbar.

Hier muss generell etwas passieren.




CranberryPie schrieb:


> Leider sind die aktuellen Blockparteien durch ihre Haltung vollkommen unwählbar weshalb ich mich leider genötigt sehe, mein Kreuz im März bei der Alternative zu setzen. Ich hoffe inständig, dass sich die Lage baldig wieder normalisiert und ich wieder guten Gewissens Links wählen kann.


Was du waehlst ist deine Sache die du mit dir und deinem Gewissen ausmachen solltest.
Es hat aber absolut keiner das Recht hier mit dem Finger auf Andere zu zeigen, nur weil sie der Meinung sind, das hier Menschen falsch handeln.

Immerhin sollte man bedenken welche Politik uns bisher was beschert hat.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (17. Februar 2016)

CranberryPie schrieb:


> Ich bin überzeugt, dass es keine Obergrenze für Flüchtlinge geben darf. Unter keinen Umständen, zu keiner Zeit. Kriegsflüchtlingen muss IMMER Zuflucht gewährt werden, insbesondere die Deutschen haben hier eine historische Verantwortung.


Ich finde das Argument mit der deutschen historischen Verantwortung langsam echt nervig
Wenn man immer mit sowas kommen würde, könnte man auch sagen die Spanier und Portugiesen sind auf ewig dafür schuldig, das es keine Azteken und Maya mehr gibt...

Wenn überhaupt haben ALLE Menschen die Verantwortung dafür, dass sowas nie wieder passiert aber nicht nur einzelne Völker.


----------



## Nightslaver (17. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich finde das Argument mit der deutschen historischen Verantwortung langsam echt nervig
> Wenn man immer mit sowas kommen würde, könnte man auch sagen die Spanier und Portugiesen sind auf ewig dafür schuldig, das es keine Azteken und Maya mehr gibt...
> 
> Wenn überhaupt haben ALLE Menschen die Verantwortung dafür, dass sowas nie wieder passiert aber nicht nur einzelne Völker.



Ach wieso? Ich finde Deutschland hat auch eine Verantwortung für die zehntausenden toten Slaven im 13 Jahrhundert, die der Deutsche Orden bei seiner Eroberung und Christianisierung der östlichen Gebiete durch Morden und Plündern umgebracht hat.
Dafür sollten wir heute gefälligst noch Entschädigungen an die Estländer, Lettländer, Litauer, Polen usw. zahlen. Immerhin sind daran unserer ur ur ur ur ur ur irgendwas Väter auch Schuld!


----------



## DarkScorpion (17. Februar 2016)

CranberryPie schrieb:


> Ich bin überzeugt, dass es keine Obergrenze für Flüchtlinge geben darf. Unter keinen Umständen, zu keiner Zeit. Kriegsflüchtlingen muss IMMER Zuflucht gewährt werden, insbesondere die Deutschen haben hier eine historische Verantwortung.



Einen S.c.h.e.i.s.s. müssen wir aus historischen Gründen. 
Das ist 2 Generationen her


----------



## Kaaruzo (17. Februar 2016)

CranberryPie schrieb:


> Ich bin überzeugt, dass es keine Obergrenze für Flüchtlinge geben darf. Unter keinen Umständen, zu keiner Zeit. Kriegsflüchtlingen muss IMMER Zuflucht gewährt werden, insbesondere die Deutschen haben hier eine historische Verantwortung.
> 
> Wirtschaftsmigranten aus Staaten, in denen aktuell kein Bürgerkrieg herrscht und die über keine gültigen Papiere verfügen, sich ggf. als Syrer ausgeben sollte man hingegen rigoros um ihre Wertsachen erleichtern und damit die unmittelbare Rückführung finanzieren. Wer sich auf Kosten von tatsächlich Hilfsbedürftigen und Verfolgten bereichern mag darf zu keinem Zeitpunkt geduldet werden. Auch - wer, von Bagatelldelikten abgesehen, straffällig wird, hat sein Asylrecht verwirkt.
> 
> Leider sind die aktuellen Blockparteien durch ihre Haltung vollkommen unwählbar weshalb ich mich leider genötigt sehe, mein Kreuz im März bei der Alternative zu setzen. Ich hoffe inständig, dass sich die Lage baldig wieder normalisiert und ich wieder guten Gewissens Links wählen kann.



Das einzige was wir aus historischer Verantwortung machen müssen, ist konsequent kriminelle Ausländer abschieben.

Da haben wir tatsächlich eine historische Verantwortung.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (17. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Immerhin sind daran unserer ur ur ur ur ur ur irgendwas Väter auch Schuld!


Vergiss nicht, dass unsere Vorfahren Rom zerstört haben. Auch ganz schlimm...



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das einzige was wir aus historischer Verantwortung machen müssen, ist konsequent kriminelle Ausländer abschieben.
> 
> Da haben wir tatsächlich eine historische Verantwortung.


Der war ja sogar wortwörtlich ein krimineller Ausländer.


----------



## Poulton (18. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und diese illegalen Sozialtourisen belasten uns weiter:
> 
> Zu wenig Beitrage: Krankenkassen droht durch Fluchtlinge und Hartz-IV-Empfanger Milliarden-Loch - FOCUS Online


Man sollte vielleicht auch mal den Artikel lesen und nicht nur Überschriften:


> [...]
> Auch Hartz-IV-Empfänger verursachen hohes Defizit
> 
> Nach Informationen der "Frankfurter Rundschau" verlieren die Krankenkassen auch durch die Zahl der Hartz-IV-Empfänger jährlich mindestens 120 Millionen Euro. Die Tendenz ist steigend.


Und wenn ich mir die im Artikel genannten 90€ anschaue (wobei da jetzt nicht genannt ist, ob dass der Betrag KV+PV oder nur KV ist) und das mit dem ermäßigten Mindestbeitrag KV für freiwillig Versicherte meiner Krankenkasse vergleiche - 146,22€ - dann ergibt sich schon eine Differenz von 56,22€ pro Versicherten. Das Problem ist also von der Politik hausgemacht und nicht die Schuld von ALG2-Empfängern, Asylanten, etc.


----------



## Bester_Nick (18. Februar 2016)

Unter den Hartz-IV-Empfängern sind aber auch viele Migranten. 

Aber ... was solls? Wir wissen bereits, dass Flüchtlinge den Steuerzahler viel Geld kosten. Das kriegen wir schon hin, wenn Mutter Teresa bis zum Frühling die Grenzen dicht macht.


----------



## Poulton (18. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Unter den Hartz-IV-Empfängern sind aber auch viele Migranten.


Gibt es dafür auch eine Quelle?


----------



## Rolk (18. Februar 2016)

Das ist doch kein Geheimniss. Hier das erstbeste was google ausgespuckt hat:

Bundesagentur fur Arbeit: Jeder dritte Arbeitslose hat auslandische Wurzeln - Menschen & Wirtschaft - FAZ


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2016)

Was auch nicht verwundert, denn viele Firmen stellen eher den "Andreas" ein als den "Mohammed".


----------



## Captn (18. Februar 2016)

Es ist ja auch völlig unerheblich, ob ein HartzIV-Empfänger nun Migrationshintergrund hat oder nicht.

Kosten tut es den Steuerzahler so oder so.


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Kosten tut es den Steuerzahler so oder so.



Du meinst den Steuerzahler, der in die Sozialsysteme einzahlt, das macht nicht jeder Steuerzahler.


----------



## Poulton (18. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du meinst den Steuerzahler, der in die Sozialsysteme einzahlt, das macht nicht jeder Steuerzahler.


Du verwechselst da was: ALG II (landläufig als Hartz 4 bekannt) wird komplett aus Steuern finanziert, nicht aus den Beiträgen zur Sozialversicherung. ALG I wird aus den Beiträgen zur Arbeitslosenversicherung finanziert. Sozialhilfe (SGB XII) muss vom jeweiligen Landkreis finanziert werden.


----------



## lunaticx (18. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Aber ... was solls? Wir wissen bereits, dass Flüchtlinge den Steuerzahler viel Geld kosten. Das kriegen wir schon hin, wenn Mutter Teresa bis zum Frühling die Grenzen dicht macht.



Nein, die kosten Geld ? Was ein Skandal ...


----------



## Captn (18. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Nein, die kosten Geld ? Was ein Skandal ...


Der Skandal ist der, dass sich daran in ferner Zukunft auch nichts ändern wird und die Politik keine Bestrebungen zeigt, etwas anderes zu tun, als Geld zu verschenken.
Entweder lässt man diese Leute nicht arbeiten oder es fehlt ihnen schlichtweg die Qualifikation dazu. Ziemlich bescheuert, wenn ihr mich fragt.
Wenn man diese Leute schon einlädt, sollte man ihnen auch zeigen, wie es sich im Kapitalismus lebt und nicht, welches Formular man am besten ausfüllt, um hier für nichts Geld abzustauben.

Wenn ich überlege, dass ich neben dem Studium noch extra arbeiten muss (und nebenbei bemerkt, ist es extrem einfach eine Stelle zu finden, ohne, dass man irgendeinen Beruf erlernt hat), frage ich mich, warum es dann trotzdem so viele Arbeitslose gibt. Die haben quasi den ganzen Tag Zeit.

Dann könnte auch keiner mehr heulen, dass angeblich für Straßenbau oder sonstiges kein Geld da ist und man müsste nicht überlegen, ob man nicht einen Flüchtlingssoli auf den Sprit haut, weil das Öl gerade billig ist.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (18. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Nein, die kosten Geld ? Was ein Skandal ...


Für Schulen, Infrastruktur und die Bürger war auch immer kein Geld da. 
Aber wenn es um Flüchtlinge geht sind wir plötzlich das reichste Land der Welt.


----------



## Bärenmarke (18. Februar 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Es ist ja auch völlig unerheblich, ob ein HartzIV-Empfänger nun Migrationshintergrund hat oder nicht.
> 
> Kosten tut es den Steuerzahler so oder so.



Unerheblich ist es nicht, da man sich nicht immernoch mehr Leute ins Land holen muss die uns defacto nen Haufen Geld kosten und uns (unserem Land, Kultur etc) absolut nichts bringen.
Man brauch sich ja einfach mal den Rentenverlauf anschauen, wie das Niveau immer weiter abgenommen hat über die Jahre und es wird noch weiter abnehmen und dann haben vor allem die Durchschnittsverdiener ein großes Problem, wenn sie von 1000€ oder weniger Rente ihren Lebensunterhalt bestreiten sollen...
Und dafür hat man dann ein Leben lang gearbeitet? Finde ich schon irgendwie traurig.
Vor allem die ganzen Gutmenschen, die sich auch hier wieder intensiv eingebracht haben, was unsere Pflichten sind (wer legt das eig fest?) und am schlimmsten finde ich ja die User hier die der AFD hetze vorwerfen, selbst aber nur am hetzen sind 
Von daher sollten sich manche Leute (ist übrigens absolut nicht auf dich bezogen, damit wir uns nicht missverstehen), mal Gedanken machen wie ihre Zukunft aussehen wird. Aber ich wette mit dir, genau die Gruppe die gegen die AFD hetzt, sind dann später wieder die ersten die rumheulen, wenn der Karren richtig gegen die Wand gefahren ist.





Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Für Schulen, Infrastruktur und die Bürger war auch immer kein Geld da.
> Aber wenn es um Flüchtlinge geht sind wir plötzlich das reichste Land der Welt.



Zum Thema wir sind ein reiches Land, gab es übrigens letztes Jahr einen  interessanten Bericht der EU über die Vermögensverteilung in der EU,  lustigerweise ist Deutschland da relativ weit hinten angesiedelt und duelliert sich mit Bulgarien... Ein reiches Land ist für mich was anderes.
Zum Thema Renten hab ich ja oben bereits etwas erwähnt (alles im übrigen Fakten die man leicht googeln kann) und wenn du das alles mal zusammen addierst sieht es für viele plötzlich bitterböse aus in Deutschland...
Was ich vor allem ultra lächerlich finde, wie man hier immer versucht die reellen Flüchtlingskosten zu verschleiern und so unrealistische Angaben macht wie das kostet uns höchstens 1000€ im Monat pro Flüchtling usw.
In der Nachbarstadt hier wurde eine Flüchtlingsunterkunft gebaut für 720 000€ mit Platz für 60 "Flüchtlinge". Macht alleine schonmal Kosten von 12000€ pro Flüchtling und dann sind noch keine laufenden Kosten mit eingerechnet...
Von daher würde es manchen nicht schaden, wenn sie mal ein bisschen mehr durch die Realismusbrille betrachten würden.


----------



## Captn (18. Februar 2016)

Ich sehe das ganz genauso wie du, nur interessiert das keinen. 

Ich meine wir schmeißen gerade de facto Geld aus dem Fenster, als gäbe es kein Morgen mehr. Davor haben wir mit Griechenland noch eine schöne Bankenrettung am Start gehabt. Vom zweiten Weltkrieg haben wir auch noch Schulden, die irgendwelche aufgeblasenen Nachfahren sehen wollen....

Das mit der Rente ist ein offenes Geheimnis. Jeder weiß es, aber keiner spricht drüber. Für mich ist die beste Option nach meinem Studium auszuwandern. So lächerlich das auch klingt, aber ich sehe es nicht ein, mich 40-50 Jahre zum Affen zu machen, um am Ende mit einer mickrigen Rente dazustehen und zuzusehen, dass ich über die Runden komme...


----------



## Bärenmarke (18. Februar 2016)

Finde ich toll, dass es offenbar noch mehr vernünftige Menschen gibt 

Was mich an der Stelle auch sehr wundert, weder im Bekannten/Freundeskreis, noch auf der Arbeit/Arbeitsumfeld (im übrigen alles Ingenieure etc) oder auch wenn man im Urlaub mit Leuten spricht, findet man keine Zustimmung zu der aktuellen Politik und ihrer Handlungsweise. In den Medien etc wird dann zwar immer eine hohe Zustimmung des Deutschen Volkes suggerriert, aber woher kommt die denn Bitteschön? Die paar hier im Forum die so vehement dafür sind (ohne sich auch nur im Ansatz Gedanken auf die Auswirkung zu machen) sind definitiv keine Mehrheit.

Ich bin da "leider" schon in der Situation, dass ich die Rentenkasse mit horrenden Beiträgen füllen muss (aus der KV konnte ich mich zum Glück entziehen) und finde es recht unverschämt und ernüchternd was einem davon im Alter mal über bleibt... Wenn du keinen gut bezahlten Job hast und noch privat vorsorgen kannst, bist du im wahrsten Sinne des Wortes dann mal ziemlich im Arsch...
Aber da es für viele jetzt noch in Ordnung und toll ist, machen sie sich leider absolut keine Gedanken darüber...

Das mit dem Auswandern ist ein sehr guter Punkt hab ich mir auch schon überlegt, aber in Europa bleibt dir da echt nicht mehr viel über... Ansich kannst du eig nur so Länder wie Kanada, Australien oder Neuseeland anstreben.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Februar 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Wenn ich überlege, dass ich neben dem Studium noch extra arbeiten muss (und nebenbei bemerkt, ist es extrem einfach eine Stelle zu finden, ohne, dass man irgendeinen Beruf erlernt hat), frage ich mich, warum es dann trotzdem so viele Arbeitslose gibt. Die haben quasi den ganzen Tag Zeit.



Und was sind das für Jobs? 400 Euro Basis Aushilfe im Supermarkt, oder "Teilzeit"-Verkäufer in ner Boutique,  oder Frisöse für 400 Euro?
Dumm nur das von 400 Euro keiner der arbeiten geht seinen Lebensunterhalt bestreiten kann und dann noch beim Amt aufstocken muss und das nicht jeder der in der ALG II Statistik auftaucht auch 100% Fauler Erwerbsloser ist, nicht?

Ich empfehle dazu auch mal das hier zu lesen:

http://statistik.arbeitsagentur.de/...nen/Statistik-erklaert/Statistik-erklaert.pdf

Oder meinst du die Stellen wo man irgendwelche Shimpansen mit Abitur und Studium als Vorraussetzung einstellt für Tätigkeiten die schon ein Hauptschüler erldigen könnte, die man aber nicht nimmt weil unsere Wirtschaft nen Sprung in der Schüssel hat und meint das zum Beispiel für eine berufliche Einstellung im Ausbildungsberuf des zahnmedizinischen Fachangestellten nur jemand in Frage kommt der ein Studium der Zahnmedizin abgeschlossen hat?

Oder meinst du denn Umstand das viele qualifizierte Leute nicht eingestellt werden weil sie schlicht als von der Wirtschaft als zu "alt" angesehen werden, oder aber einfach nur eine Weiterbildung bräuchten im wieder fit für die Stellen zu sein die aber weder von der ARGE bezahlt werden, noch das man in der Wirtschaft, wo man ja angeblich so händeringend Fachkräfte sucht, dafür bezahlen will und die die Leute auf Grund der Kosten (wer mal in der IT Cisco-Zertifikate gemacht hat, weiß wie schnell da die weiterführenden Dinger ins Geld gehen) nicht bezahlen können, grade als Arbeitslose. Lieber jammert man über die nicht vorhandenen Fachkräfte rum, als das man mal aktiv was dafür täte die Leute auch zu bekommen die man will, die wachsen schließlich auch nicht von selbst an den Bäumen...

Oder aber meinst du den völlig shizophränen Ansatz der Wirtschaft wo man Stellen ausschreibt wo für am besten 18 Jährige mit 5 Jahre Berufserfahrung und Zusatzqualifikationen gesucht werden die umgerechnet mindestens einen Preis von 50.000 Euro haben, für eine Tätigkeit sucht die auch ein Berufsanfänger mit abgeschlossener Berufsausbildung machen könnte?

Wer sich bei all denn Dingen die da so schief laufen noch wundert warum unsere Arbeitslosenzahlen so sind wie sie sind ist im Grunde nicht mehr zu helfen...
Denn eines steht fest, an qualifizierten Menschen fehlt es in Deutschland im Grunde nicht und das meiste was fehlt ist Hausgemacht.


----------



## azzih (18. Februar 2016)

Deutschlands zukünftiges Hauptproblem sind nicht die Flüchtlinge, sondern das jetzt schon immer mehr arbeitende und Steuern zahlende Bürger in Rente gehen und deutlich weniger nachkommen, die in Steuern und die Sozialkassen einzahlen. Das kann rechnerisch auf Dauer nicht gut gehen und eine Lösung dafür gibt es aktuell nicht. Die paar Milliarden die die Flüchtlingskrise kostet sind für den Deutschen Haushalt aktuell Peanuts. Alleine die Bankenkrise hat ein vielfaches verschlungen, Prestigebauten wie die Elbphilharmonie kostet mittlerweile über 850Mio Euro. Und wenn für sowas Geld da ist dann sollte doch auch was für notleidende Flüchtlinge übrig sein.


----------



## Captn (18. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und was sind das für Jobs? 400 Euro Basis Aushilfe im Supermarkt, oder "Teilzeit"-Verkäufer in ner Boutique,  oder Frisöse für 400 Euro?
> Dumm nur das von 400 Euro keiner der arbeiten geht seinen Lebensunterhalt bestreiten kann und dann noch beim Amt aufstocken muss und das nicht jeder der in der ALG II Statistik auftaucht auch 100% Fauler Erwerbsloser ist, nicht?
> 
> Ich empfehle dazu auch mal das hier zu lesen:
> ...



Alles völlig richtig, was du sagst.

Ich zum Beispiel arbeite abends 15h die Woche als Paketverlader. Eine ziemlich stupide Tätigkeit, für die man lediglich ein Führungszeugnis benötigt. Das Einstiegsgehalt liegt bei 12,50€/h plus Überstunden und Bonusleistungen, ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt, den man dort arbeitet. Anfangs mag die Arbeit etwas schwer erscheinen. Ich bin aber knapp 2m groß und kann mich nicht mehr beschweren.

Davon bleiben mir abzüglich Krankenkasse, Handyvertrag, Miete und Kostgeld bei meinen Eltern rund 400-500€ im Monat, welche ich für ein Auslandssemester spare.

Viele meiner Kollegen machen das Hauptberuflich oder sind selbst Studenten und leben noch. Jemandem mit Knie- oder Rückenbeschwerden würde ich es aber nicht empfehlen. 

Das Outsourcing aufgrund des Alters ist halt eine Frechheit, aber die Wirtschaft will halt billige junge Menschen mit 20 Jahren Berufserfahrung...


----------



## Bärenmarke (18. Februar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Deutschlands zukünftiges Hauptproblem sind nicht die Flüchtlinge, sondern das jetzt schon immer mehr arbeitende und Steuern zahlende Bürger in Rente gehen und deutlich weniger nachkommen, die in Steuern und die Sozialkassen einzahlen.


Und das behauptet wer? Du? Hast du für diese Behauptung zufällig auch Belege/Quellen die das belegen?
Dass wir immer mehr Rentner haben ist defacto absolut kein Problem, da der Staat in der Regel einen guten Schnitt macht was Beitragseinzahlungen/Auszahlungen betreffen. Hierfür empfehle ich dir einfach mal für 40 Jahre die monatlichen Einzahlungsbeiträge zu nehmen und für 20 Jahre die monatlichen Auszahlungen. (Nimm jeweils den Max Beitrag von beidem, dann hast du es einfacher zu rechnen).
Und du wirst überrascht sein, dass der Staat da im Schnitt eine gute Summe spart, zumal die Zinseinnahmen ja völlig unbeachtet bleiben!
Von daher wäre es absolut kein Problem, wenn die Einnahmen nicht ständig zweckentfremdet werden oder Hinz und Kunz der absolut kein anrecht darauf hat durchgefüttert wird.

Aber nochmal zu dem ersten Punkt, doch die "Flüchtlinge" sind ein rießen Problem, da sie uns unheimlich viel Geld kosten (wer bezahlt das eig. spendest du dafür eig dein gesamtes privates Vermögen, wenn du schon der Meinung bist wir schaffen das, solltest du auch mit gutem Beispiel voran gehen!) und dazu noch viele kulturelle Probleme mit sich bringen...



azzih schrieb:


> Die paar Milliarden die die Flüchtlingskrise kostet sind für den Deutschen Haushalt aktuell Peanuts. Alleine die Bankenkrise hat ein vielfaches verschlungen, Prestigebauten wie die Elbphilharmonie kostet mittlerweile über 850Mio Euro. Und wenn für sowas Geld da ist dann sollte doch auch was für notleidende Flüchtlinge übrig sein.



Ach wirklich sind sie das? Ich finde nicht, dass ca. 50 Milliarden jährlich Peanuts sind. Aber wenn du dafür mit deinem Geld gerade stehen möchtest, bitte feel free!
Du hast hohe Kosten für die Unterkünfte, dann die ärztliche Versorgung, die monatliche Versorgung, dann die ganzen Sozialbetreuer, der Integrationsquatsch (wozu eig? Den Leuten steht höchstens ein vorrübergehendes Bleiberecht zu wenn überhaupt), Kitakosten (für was brauchen die denn überhaupt Kitaplätze, sie arbeiten doch nichts) und und und meinst du das gibts alles für free?
In was für Welten manche Leute leben, erschreckend...
Bei der Bankenkrise hat es sich im übrigen um Bürgschaften gehandelt, die Kosten dich erst was, wenn der Fall der Bürgschaft eintritt... Ob das vernünftig ist, steht allerdings auch auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## lunaticx (18. Februar 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Der Skandal ist der, dass sich daran in ferner Zukunft auch nichts ändern wird und die Politik keine Bestrebungen zeigt, etwas anderes zu tun, als Geld zu verschenken.
> Entweder lässt man diese Leute nicht arbeiten oder es fehlt ihnen schlichtweg die Qualifikation dazu. Ziemlich bescheuert, wenn ihr mich fragt.



Jopp, daher sag ich ja, die die hier bleiben wollen, integrieren, ausbilden und hinterher das reingesteckte Geld wieder mit +5% rausbekommen.
Und bitte nicht so amateurhaft anstellen wie bei der letzten Flüchtlingswelle und die guten an weitere Staaten wie die USA verlieren.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Für Schulen, Infrastruktur und die Bürger war auch immer kein Geld da.



Was haben eine verfehlte Bildungspolitik etc mit Flüchtlingen zu tun ?
Können die was dafür ?



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> (aus der KV konnte ich mich zum Glück entziehen) .



Schön das du das konntest ... auch wenn es völlig legitim ist -> sich in die private Krankenkasse zu flüchten macht dich weder zu einem besseren Menschen noch hast du damit eine positivere Argumentationslage.
Du entziehst dem Sozialstaat nämlich die moment scheinbar so dringend benötigten Einnahmen.



azzih schrieb:


> Deutschlands zukünftiges Hauptproblem sind nicht die Flüchtlinge, sondern das jetzt schon immer mehr arbeitende und Steuern zahlende Bürger in Rente gehen und deutlich weniger nachkommen, die in Steuern und die Sozialkassen einzahlen. Das kann rechnerisch auf Dauer nicht gut gehen und eine Lösung dafür gibt es aktuell nicht.



Die Lösung für dieses Problem liegt momentan vor deinen Füßen ...



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ach wirklich sind sie das? Ich finde nicht, dass ca. 50 Milliarden jährlich Peanuts sind.


Natürlich sind 50Mrd Peanuts -> im Gegensatz zur Bankenkrise.
Und da hast du hinterher noch nicht mal ausgebildete Arbeitskräfte rausbekommen.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Februar 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Alles völlig richtig, was du sagst.
> 
> Ich zum Beispiel arbeite abends 15h die Woche als Paketverlader. Eine ziemlich stupide Tätigkeit, für die man lediglich ein Führungszeugnis benötigt. Das Einstiegsgehalt liegt bei 12,50€/h plus Überstunden und Bonusleistungen, ab einem bestimmten Zeitpunkt, den man dort arbeitet. Anfangs mag die Arbeit etwas schwer erscheinen. Ich bin aber knapp 2m groß und kann mich nicht mehr beschweren.



Nun darf man solche Stellen aber nunmal nicht als Regel ansehen. Viele Stellen, auch teils anspruchsvollere, werden wesentlich schlechter bezahlt, Mindestlohn, oder selbst da wird noch getrickst das am Ende weniger als Mindestlohn bei rumkommt. 
Solch Stellen mit geringen Anforderungen und 12,50€ die Stunde sind wie gesagt nicht unbedingt die gängige Regel.



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Davon bleiben mir abzüglich Krankenkasse, Handyvertrag, Miete und Kostgeld bei meinen Eltern rund 400-500€ im Monat, welche ich für ein Auslandssemester spare.



Bekommst du paralell noch BaföG? Weil ich bezweifle das du von 750€ (4 x 15 Wochstunden a 12,50€), vorrausgesetzt deine Eltern verlangen nicht nur Minimalstbeträge für Miete und Essen, 400 bis 500 Euro im Monat sparen kannst. 

Außerdem musst du bedenken das bei einer eigenen Wohnung die Kosten teils deutlich höher liegen, Miete, Nebenkosten, Strom (richtig schlimm wenn für Warmwasser ein Durchlauferhitzer sorgt), Essen, Telefon / Internet, Versicherungen (Krankenkasse, Haftpflicht, Kasko), ggf. Steuern und Kraftstoff für Auto , sowie regelmäßige Hautuntersuchung(ggf. noch regelmäßige Reperaturen), oder Fahrkarten für offentliche Verkehrsmittel, Zuzahlung zu Medikamenten, Kleidung für die Arbeit, GEZ, usw. usf.



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Viele meiner Kollegen machen das Hauptberuflich oder sind selbst Studenten und leben noch.



Es behauptet auch niemand das solche Tätigkeiten umbringen würden, aber meist sind sie mehr als miserabel bezahlt und erlauben es kaum ein Leben am Existenzminimum zu führen. 



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Das Outsourcing aufgrund des Alters ist halt eine Frechheit, aber die Wirtschaft will halt billige junge Menschen mit 20 Jahren Berufserfahrung...



Was utopisch ist, selbst bei denn meisten jungen Menschen, angeblich lag die Jugendarbeitslosigkeit in Deutschland 2015 bei nur 7,7% aber soweit ich das hier aus Berlin aus CDU-Kreisen mitbekomme ist das auch nur kräftig (durch Maßnahmen) frisiert und dürfte die Jugendarbeitslosigkeit 2015 real bei mindestens um die 15% gelegen haben.
Und wir reden da nicht vorwiegend von irgendwelchen faulen Hauptschülern, oder Schulabbrechern sondern oft von jungen Menschen mit mittlerer Reife, Abitur, oder abgeschlossener Berufsausbildung / Studium, ect...


----------



## Captn (18. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Schön das du das konntest ... auch wenn es völlig legitim ist -> sich in die private Krankenkasse zu flüchten macht dich weder zu einem besseren Menschen noch hast du damit eine positivere Argumentationslage.
> Du entziehst dem Sozialstaat nämlich die moment scheinbar so dringend benötigten Einnahmen.



Ich würde, wenn ich könnte komplett darauf verzichten. Das ganze kostet mich nur unnötig Geld, da ich so gut wie nie großartig krank bin.
Wenn meine Mutter als Privatversicherte nicht "zu viel" verdienen würde, könnte ich sogar in die Familienversicherung meines Vaters. Aber hey, ich bezahle gerne ca. 60€ + 20€ Pflegeversicherung, die ich vermutlich nie in Anspruch nehmen werde...


----------



## aloha84 (18. Februar 2016)

Wie sich wieder alle angiften.


----------



## Captn (18. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nun darf man solche Stellen aber nunmal nicht als Regel ansehen. Viele Stellen, auch teils anspruchsvollere, werden wesentlich schlechter bezahlt, Mindestlohn, oder selbst da wird noch getrickst das am Ende weniger als Mindestlohn bei rumkommt.
> Solch Stellen mit geringen Anforderungen und 12,50€ die Stunde sind wie gesagt nicht unbedingt die gängige Regel.
> 
> 
> ...


Nein, ich bekomme kein Bafög. Meine Eltern könnten es sich dank Hausrate und weiterer Kosten nicht einmal leisten, für meine Versorgung aufzukommen, wenn ich ausziehen würde, aber Anspruch habe ich keinen. Beeindruckend....

Ich bezahle 400€ im Monat an meine Eltern und habe dann je nach Überstunden abzüglich KK und sonstiger Verträge etwa die 400-500 über. Es ließe sich also je nach dem, wo man wohnt leben.

Ich würde auch nie behaupten, dass jeder ALG II-Empfänger sich nen Lachs macht und morgens schon an der Flasche hängt, aber diese Leute gibt es nunmal


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Februar 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Ich würde auch nie behaupten, dass jeder ALGii sich nen Lachs macht und morgens schon an der Flasche hängt, aber diese Leute gibt es nunmal



Genauso wie es die Leute mit Geld, wie eine Schwarzer, oder einen Uli Hoeneß gibt die mehr als genug verdienen und trotzdem meinen Steuern hinterziehen zu müssen, oder wie es einen Michael Schumacher, oder Applekonzern gibt der um Steuern zu "sparen" lieber in eine Steueroase ziehen / residieren, oder wie es kriminelle Deutsche und Kriminelle Ausländer gibt.
Geben tut es alles, aber solche Extreme sind nun weiß Gott nicht die Regel und unbedingt repräsentativ für die Allgemeinheit.


----------



## Bärenmarke (18. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Jopp, daher sag ich ja, die die hier bleiben wollen, integrieren, ausbilden und hinterher das reingesteckte Geld wieder mit +5% rausbekommen.
> Und bitte nicht so amateurhaft anstellen wie bei der letzten Flüchtlingswelle und die guten an weitere Staaten wie die USA verlieren.



Und wie soll das gehen? Wenn selbst unsere super Nahles davon spricht, dass man allerhöchstens 10% in den Arbeitsmarkt integrieren kann und das werden auch nur Niedriglöhner sein, wenn überhaupt...
Letztens hat ein Wirtschaftsprofessor (Artikel dazu gab es auf dem Focus) davon gesprochen, dass uns die Flüchtlignskrise 1 Billion€ Kosten wird, ehe wir auch nur 1 Cent zurückbekommen, eine super Aussicht nenne ich das...
Ansonsten kannst du mir gerne einen Grund nehmen, wieso man diese Menschen ausbilden sollte, wenn man doch genügend Arbeitslose hat? Sind die Arbeitslose hier etwas weniger wert deiner Ansicht nach, sodass man sie nicht in den Arbeitsmarkt integrieren sollte?
Des Weiteren kannst du dir ja mal überlegen was für eine Art Flüchtlinge in ein Land strömen, in dem hohe Sozialbeiträge ausgeschüttet werden (Ich gebe dir einen Tipp, Fachkräfte sind es nicht, denn die haben an Sozialleistungen kein Interesse, die wollen Arbeiten und sich in der Gesellschaft integrieren...)



lunaticx schrieb:


> Was haben eine verfehlte Bildungspolitik etc mit Flüchtlingen zu tun ?
> Können die was dafür ?



Lesen und Verstehen! Er hat doch klar gesagt, dass für solche Projekte nie Geld vorhandne ist, für die Flüchtlinge zaubert man es aber aus dem Hut...



lunaticx schrieb:


> Schön das du das konntest ... auch wenn es völlig legitim ist -> sich in die private Krankenkasse zu flüchten macht dich weder zu einem besseren Menschen noch hast du damit eine positivere Argumentationslage.
> Du entziehst dem Sozialstaat nämlich die moment scheinbar so dringend benötigten Einnahmen.



Ist ja schon und gut dass er das braucht, aber wenn so Leute wie du der Meinung sind sie müssen unser Sozialsystem an den Rand des Ruins treiben, dann kommt doch bitteschön dafür auf und fordert nicht von anderen dies zu tun!
And btw. solange so tolle Gesetze bestand haben, dass alle Familienangehörigen (im Ausland wohlgemerkt! übrigens auch ein leicht ergoogelbarer Fakt) von den Gastarbeitern gratis mitversichert sind, sollten sich eig noch mehr Leute überlegen ob sie sich von der gesetzlichen Krankenkasse so ausbluten lassen wollen. Denn die Beiträge könnten viel niedriger sein und die Leistungen viel besser.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Natürlich sind 50Mrd Peanuts -> im Gegensatz zur Bankenkrise.
> Und da hast du hinterher noch nicht mal ausgebildete Arbeitskräfte rausbekommen.



Jährliche Kosten von 50 Milliarden Euro sind alles andere als Peanuts, so schöne Dinge wie Familiennachzug noch nichtmal mit eingerechnet...


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Februar 2016)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Jährliche Kosten von 50 Milliarden Euro sind alles andere als Peanuts, so schöne Dinge wie Familiennachzug noch nichtmal mit eingerechnet...



Keine Ahnung wie du auf 50 Mrd. pro Jahr kommst, die Rede war von rund 17 Mrd. Euro Kosten durch die Flüchtlingskrise pro Jahr und nicht wenige dieser Kosten entstehen durch die Anmietung von Unterkünften zu völlig überzogenen Preisen von skurpellosen Vermietern die die Situation gnadenlos ausnutzen um damit Kasse zu machen. 
Gibt Ecken da sind 50 Euro pro qm Flüchtlingsunterkunft echtes Schnäpchen...


----------



## Bärenmarke (18. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie du auf 50 Mrd. pro Jahr kommst, die Rede war von rund 17 Mrd. Euro Kosten durch die Flüchtlingskrise pro Jahr und nicht wenige dieser Kosten entstehen durch die Anmietung von Unterkünften zu völlig überzogenen Preisen von skurpellosen Vermietern die die Situation gnadenlos ausnutzen um damit Kasse zu machen.
> Gibt Ecken da sind 50 Euro pro qm Flüchtlingsunterkunft echtes Schnäpchen...



Wenn du deine 17 Milliarden Euro nimmst, sie durch 12 teilst und dann durch die 1,2 Mio Flüchtlinge die 2015 kamen (wirkliche Zahlen davon gibt es ja nicht, viele gehen von mehr aus) kommst du auf verursachte Kosten von 1180,56€ pro Monat.
Wie du in meinem obigen Beispiel sehen konntest hat der Bau der Flüchtlingsunterkunft in der Nachbarstadt aber schon 12000 Euro an Kosten pro Flüchtling verursacht, sprich 1000€ im Monat. Danach wären dann noch 180,56€ über für die Krankenversorgung, Essen &Trinken, Integrationskurse, Kitaplätze, Sozialarbeiter, sonstige Verwaltung usw.
Wie du merkst kommt man da mit 17 Milliarden bei weitem nicht hin (sofern man sowieso nicht alles glauben sollte, was einem die Regierung da an schönrechnerrei hinwirft..) Bei meiner Rechnung sind Kosten von ~3000€ pro Monat und Flüchtling angenommen und dadurch kommst du auf diesen Betrag. Und wenn du zu dir ehrlich bist, ist der auch alles andere als unrealistisch oder geschönt.
In den Niederlanden gibt es im übrigen Berechnungen wovon man ausgeht, dass ein Flüchtling fast 60k€ im Jahr kostet. Nimm mal diese Zahl und rechne sie auf die Masse um, da wird dir dann schnell ganz anders...


----------



## Rolk (18. Februar 2016)

Die Zahlen die momentan durch die Medien geistern würde ich nicht für bare Münze nehmen. Das wird sich alles noch vervielfachen, kennt man doch.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (18. Februar 2016)

Nicht vergessen darf man auch die schulpflichtigen Kinder der Flüchtlinge. Denn die sind direkt nachdem sie aus der EAE rausgezogen sind, schulpflichtig. 
Da wir ohnehin zu wenig Lehrer in Deutschland haben und das Niveau an den Schulen unter dem Gymnasium (und selbst dort) immer mehr absinkt wird das ziemlich böse ausgehen. 
Man muss sich nur mal die Zustände an Berliner Schulen anschauen... Selbst an Grundschulen ist es schon schlimm. 

Ich gehe davon aus, wenn es im Sommer wieder zu einem riesigen Flüchtlingszustrom kommt und auch zu mehr sexuellen Übergriffen ist es ab dann nur noch eine Frage der Zeit bis die AfD auch auf die Stärke der FPÖ wächst, zumindest im Osten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Februar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Die Zahlen die momentan durch die Medien geistern würde ich nicht für bare Münze nehmen. Das wird sich alles noch vervielfachen, kennt man doch.



Wenn Anfang des Jahres Zahlen im Raum stehen, kannst du diese Zahlen getrost mal vier oder fünf nehmen.

Letztes Jahr wurde auch im Januar mit 350.000 illegalen gerechnet. Geworden sind es 1.1 bis 1.2 Mio. Sozialtouristen.

Wann wird dieser volkswirtschaftliche Balast endlich ausgeschafft? Die kosten nur und bringen nichts. Weg mit denen.

_____________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Und dann liest man wieder sowas:

Jeder dritte Fluchtling wird straffallig: NRW nimmt keine Marokkaner mehr auf

Sind in NRW das jetzt auch alles "Hetzer" und "Rassiten"? Oder geht der Landesregierung endlich mal ein Licht auf, was man sich da ins Land holt?

Und wie oft haben wir in diesem (und anderen) Threads vor dem importierten Antisemitismus gewarnt?

Hass von Kindesbeinen an

70 Jahre nach Ende des zweiten Weltkrieges müssen sich Juden in Europa wieder fürchten. Gerade angesichts unserer Geschichte müssten wir da viel entschiedener vorgehen anstatt hunderttausenfach Anhänger dieser Gewaltideologie nach Deutschland zu holen.


----------



## Rolk (18. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...



Eigentlich hatte ich die Kosten für den "Fachkräftezuzug" gemeint. Wieviele Flüchtlinge wir dieses Jahr bekommen wissen wir jetzt ja. Österreich lässt "nur" noch ~1,1 Millionen durch und die werden wir auch bekommen solange Merkel sturr bleibt. Dazu noch ein paar Illegale...


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Jeder dritte Fluchtling wird straffallig: NRW nimmt keine Marokkaner mehr auf.


Naja, wenn man sich den Artikel mal durch liest, muss man sich nicht wundern.

6000 AUSREISEPFLICHTIGE Marokkaner? Warum werden sie dann nicht abgeschoben?

Und wieso die straffällig ist auch einfach zu erklären: In Marokko gibt es eine hohe Kriminalitätsrate. Wenn also ein Straftäter aus Marokko hier nach Deutschland kommt, wird er nicht von jetzt auf gleich zum Engel. Der wird natürlich weiter sein Geld machen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Februar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Eigentlich hatte ich die Kosten für den "Fachkräftezuzug" gemeint. Wieviele Flüchtlinge wir dieses Jahr bekommen wissen wir jetzt ja. Österreich lässt "nur" noch ~1,1 Millionen durch und die werden wir auch bekommen solange Merkel sturr bleibt. Dazu noch ein paar Illegale...



Ich weiß. Ich meinte nur, dass die Zahlen die im Januar und Februar rausgegeben werden, nichts wert sind.

Letztes Jahr wurden im Januar/Februar von 350.000 illegalen ausgegangen, geworden sind es 1.1-1.2 Mio.

Dieses Jahr wir im Jan/Feb von 50 Mrd. ausgegangen, also rechne mal eher mit 200. Diese Sozialtouristen kosten nur Geld. Ohne Not und ohne Grund haben wird hunderttausend illegale aufgenommen. Warum? Wem nützt das?

Weg mit denen.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> 6000 AUSREISEPFLICHTIGE Marokkaner? Warum werden sie dann nicht abgeschoben?



Weil Marokko sich weigert seine Bürger zurück zu nehmen. Marokkos fadenscheinige Begründung dafür, keine gültigen Papiere kein Beweis das es sich bei ihnen wirklich um Marokkaner handelt, folglich stellt man ihnen keine neuen marokkanischen Papiere aus.
Und ohne gültige marokkanische Papiere keine Abschiebung aus Deutschland möglich...

So einfach kann man sich auch seiner eigenen Straftäter entledigen.


----------



## lunaticx (18. Februar 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Ich würde, wenn ich könnte komplett darauf verzichten. Das ganze kostet mich nur unnötig Geld, da ich so gut wie nie großartig krank bin.



Ich weiss echt nicht wie ich so ein Kommentar auch nur ansatzweise ... in einem Ton beantworten soll ... der mich nicht einem direkten Permban kostet ... 
Ellenbogengesellschaft, Ich Ich und nur ich ... alle anderen gehen mir am Arsch vorbei ... 



> 6000 AUSREISEPFLICHTIGE Marokkaner? Warum werden sie dann nicht abgeschoben?



Keine Ausweispapier ? Keine Anerkennung durch die entsprechende Regierung ?



> Dieses Jahr wir im Jan/Feb von 50 Mrd. ausgegangen, also rechne mal eher mit 200. Diese Sozialtouristen kosten nur Geld. Ohne Not und ohne Grund haben wird hunderttausend illegale aufgenommen. Warum? Wem nützt das?
> 
> Weg mit denen.



Das ist einfach nur eine absolute hässliche unempathische unsoziale Meinung

EDIT:



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Und wie soll das gehen? Wenn selbst unsere super Nahles davon spricht, dass man allerhöchstens 10% in den Arbeitsmarkt integrieren kann und das werden auch nur Niedriglöhner sein, wenn überhaupt...
> Letztens hat ein Wirtschaftsprofessor (Artikel dazu gab es auf dem Focus) davon gesprochen, dass uns die Flüchtlignskrise 1 Billion€ Kosten wird, ehe wir auch nur 1 Cent zurückbekommen, eine super Aussicht nenne ich das...
> Ansonsten kannst du mir gerne einen Grund nehmen, wieso man diese Menschen ausbilden sollte, wenn man doch genügend Arbeitslose hat? Sind die Arbeitslose hier etwas weniger wert deiner Ansicht nach, sodass man sie nicht in den Arbeitsmarkt integrieren sollte?
> Des Weiteren kannst du dir ja mal überlegen was für eine Art Flüchtlinge in ein Land strömen, in dem hohe Sozialbeiträge ausgeschüttet werden (Ich gebe dir einen Tipp, Fachkräfte sind es nicht, denn die haben an Sozialleistungen kein Interesse, die wollen Arbeiten und sich in der Gesellschaft integrieren...)



Genau ... ein Wirtschaftsprofessor hat gesagt, das ... 
Wieviele von diesen Wirtschaftsprofessoren sitzen in dem Wirtschaftsrat die jedes Jahr eine Prognose für den Wachstum erstellen ?
Wieviele von diesen Prognosen waren auch nur annähernd richtig ? Keine !

Ja genau ... die kommen alle ... weils hier so ein tolles Sozialsystem gibt, und zudem so eine tolle Krankenkassenkarte mit Bild !




Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Lesen und Verstehen! Er hat doch klar gesagt, dass für solche Projekte nie Geld vorhandne ist, für die Flüchtlinge zaubert man es aber aus dem Hut...



Und was haben damit Flüchtlinge zu tun ? Die können nichts dafür das die Regierung für Bildung kein Geld bereitstellt, für sie aber schon. Daran sind Flüchtling vollkommen unschuldig ... 





Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ist ja schon und gut dass er das braucht, aber wenn so Leute wie du der Meinung sind sie müssen unser Sozialsystem an den Rand des Ruins treiben, dann kommt doch bitteschön dafür auf und fordert nicht von anderen dies zu tun!



Wer wo was treibt die Krankenkassen in den Ruin ? Oder kannst du nun schon in die Zukunft schaun ? Bisher gehts den Krankenkassen prächtig. Oder willst du Kranken nun vorwerfen Sie sind schlecht für die Wirtschaft ?





Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Jährliche Kosten von 50 Milliarden Euro sind alles andere als Peanuts, so schöne Dinge wie Familiennachzug noch nichtmal mit eingerechnet...



Wie gesagt ... Peanuts ... Bankenkrise war um einiges teurer.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weil Marokko sich weigert seine Bürger zurück zu nehmen. Marokkos fadenscheinige Begründung dafür, keine gültigen Papiere kein Beweis das es sich bei ihnen wirklich um Marokkaner handelt, folglich stellt man ihnen keine neuen marokkanischen Papiere aus.
> Und ohne gültige marokkanische Papiere keine Abschiebung aus Deutschland möglich...
> 
> So einfach kann man sich auch seiner eigenen Straftäter entledigen.



Aus der Sicht Marokkos logisch. Ohne gültige Papiere keine Einreise.

Da stellt sich doch die Frage, wie konnte diesen Subjekte ohne gültige Papiere in unser Land einreisen? Warum ist Marokko klüger als wir?



lunaticx schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nur eine absolute hässliche unempathische unsoziale Meinung



Und?

Ich will nicht das meine Steuergelder für irgendwelche illegalen verbratet werden. Da ich Teil des Souveräns bin und selber Steuerzahler bin, ist diese Meinung auch mein gutes Recht.

Diese Leute bringen uns volkwirtschaftlich nichts, kosten nur Geld und wir haben keinerlei Verpflichtung sie hier durchzufüttern. Also warum die illegalen massenweise aufnehmen?

Belastet nur unser Sozial- und Justizsystem.


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weil Marokko sich weigert seine Bürger zurück zu nehmen. Marokkos fadenscheinige Begründung dafür, keine gültigen Papiere kein Beweis das es sich bei ihnen wirklich um Marokkaner handelt, folglich stellt man ihnen keine neuen marokkanischen Papiere aus.
> Und ohne gültige marokkanische Papiere keine Abschiebung aus Deutschland möglich...



Dafür können die Flüchtlinge aber nichts, egal ob kriminell oder nicht.
Du kannst die Leute hat nicht einfach irgendwo anders abladen, das geht nun mal nicht.


----------



## Bärenmarke (18. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Weil Marokko sich weigert seine Bürger zurück zu nehmen. Marokkos fadenscheinige Begründung dafür, keine gültigen Papiere kein Beweis das es sich bei ihnen wirklich um Marokkaner handelt, folglich stellt man ihnen keine neuen marokkanischen Papiere aus.



Würde man an der Grenze gleich vernünftige Kontrollen machen, würde sowas nicht passieren. 
Kein Pass --> und Tschüss
Keine Registrierung (Fingerabdrücke nehmen + Irischeck) -- > und Tschüss

Und schon hätte man ein großteil der Probleme gar nicht im Land.

Bezüglich der Abschiebung, sollte man in dem Fall Marokko einfach mit Sanktionen drohen, falls sie nicht einwilligen und ihere Bürger zurück nehmen oder sie einfach dahin verfrachten, hierher gehören sie nicht und was wollen die schon machen. Als ob die sich mit uns deswegen militärisch anlegen, die machen einfach einen auf dicken Max und lachen sich ins Fäustchen wie dumm die deutsche Regierung doch ist...

@lunatics
Kannst du eig auch irgend eine deiner Aussage mit Belegen oder Beispielen untermauern?


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Das ist einfach nur eine absolute hässliche unempathische unsoziale Meinung



Nun ja, abstreiten kann man zweifelsfrei nicht das es uns wesentlich günstiger käme die Flüchtlinge in den Lagern zu unterstützen / versorgen als Millionen hier in Deutschland unterbringen zu wollen.
Man muss sich da schon mal die berechtigte Frage stellen warum man so erpicht darauf ist hier riesige Milliardenbeträge zu versenken statt die Situation in den Lagern im Libanon und der Türkei mit vieleicht der Hälfte des Geldes wesentlich zu verbessern?
Das doch im grunde zimlich absurd was wir hier veranstalten...


----------



## fipS09 (18. Februar 2016)

@Kaaruzo
Ich muss dich leider auf ignorieren setzen, ich hab nichts gegen andere Meinungen, aber deine Ausdrucksweise widert mich an. Sorry aber "weg mit dir", deine Kommentare bringen mir auch nix. Mit jedem hier der Menschen ein bisschen Respekt zollt und sie als Menschen tituliert statt als Subjekte oder Illegale diskutiere ich gerne weiter.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Dafür können die Flüchtlinge aber nichts, egal ob kriminell oder nicht.
> Du kannst die Leute hat nicht einfach irgendwo anders abladen, das geht nun mal nicht.



Flüchtlinge? Illegale Einwanderer.

Und wenn Marokko völlig zu Recht keine Menschen ohne gültige Papiere reinlässt, warum machen wir das nicht?

Wie kann man ohne gültige Papiere einreisen? Das ist eine Straftat. Diese Leute gehören allesamt ins Gefängnis und dann abgeschoben.



fipS09 schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo
> Ich muss dich leider auf ignorieren setzen, ich hab nichts gegen andere Meinungen, aber deine Ausdrucksweise widert mich an. Sorry aber "weg mit dir", deine Kommentare bringen mir auch nix. Mit jedem hier der Menschen ein bisschen Respekt zollt und sie als Menschen tituliert statt als Subjekte oder Illegale diskutiere ich gerne weiter.



Bitte mach das. Warum soll ich Respekt gegenüber Menschen haben, die wissentlich das Gesetz brechen unsere Regeln und Werte verachten und sich hier wie die Axt im Walde benehmen?


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2016)

Wenn sie mit gültigen Papieren hier registriert wurden, Marokko diese Papiere jetzt als ungültig erklärt, kannst du sie nicht mehr nach Marokko abschieben, weil sie dort nicht mehr einreisen dürfen.
Was machst du also?


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn sie mit gültigen Papieren hier registriert wurden, Marokko diese Papiere jetzt als ungültig erklärt, kannst du sie nicht mehr nach Marokko abschieben, weil sie dort nicht mehr einreisen dürfen.
> Was machst du also?



Wenn sie tatsächlich mit gültigen Papiere kamen (was ich stark anzweifele), dann weiß ich das sie aus Marokko kommen.

Weigert sich Marokko seine Staatsbürger wieder aufzunehmen, drohe ich wirtschaftliche und militärische Strafen an. Was wollen die uns denn entgegensetzten?


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2016)

Du drohst militärisch?
Echt?
Wegen ein paar Leuten willst du einen Krieg mit Marokko anfangen?
Die Marokkaner mit den schicken Mirage Jets aus Frankreich?
Ich weiß nicht, wie viele von denen Flugfähig sind, aber bei uns sieht das ja nun wirklich düster aus.
Na, ich weiß nicht.


----------



## lunaticx (18. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nun ja, abstreiten kann man zweifelsfrei nicht das es uns wesentlich günstiger käme die Flüchtlinge in den Lagern zu unterstützen / versorgen als Millionen hier in Deutschland unterbringen zu wollen.
> Man muss sich da schon mal die berechtigte Frage stellen warum man so erpicht darauf ist hier riesige Milliardenbeträge zu versenken statt die Situation in den Lagern im Libanon und der Türkei mit vieleicht der Hälfte des Geldes wesentlich zu verbessern?
> Das doch im grunde zimlich absurd was wir hier veranstalten...



Hätte man tun können, vollkommen richtig. Hat Europa / Deutschland ... allerdings versäumt.

Kein Essen in den Lagern -> Flüchtling zieht weiter. Er will ja nicht verhungern.

Die Unterstützung der Lager wäre ziemlich "kostengünstig" gekommen.

Dafür kann wiederrum der Flüchtling ansich nichts. Der macht nämlich keine Politik. Zumindest keine direkte.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bitte mach das. Warum soll ich Respekt gegenüber Menschen haben, die wissentlich das Gesetz brechen unsere Regeln und Werte verachten und sich hier wie die Axt im Walde benehmen?



Wieso scherst du eigentlich alle über einen Kamm ?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weigert sich Marokko seine Staatsbürger wieder aufzunehmen, drohe ich wirtschaftliche und militärische Strafen an. Was wollen die uns denn entgegensetzten?



Was wieder zur Folge hat -> Mehr Flüchtlinge ... wow ... Einstein wäre stolz auf dich ... NICHT



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Würde man an der Grenze gleich vernünftige Kontrollen machen, würde sowas nicht passieren.
> Kein Pass --> und Tschüss
> Keine Registrierung (Fingerabdrücke nehmen + Irischeck) -- > und Tschüss
> 
> Und schon hätte man ein großteil der Probleme gar nicht im Land.



Die Außengrenze bildet unter anderem welche Länder ? Achja Griechenland und Italien ... was war mit diesen Ländern noch mal wirtschaftlich ... achja marode ...
Und ja genau das ist nur die Schuld der Flüchtlinge .... Nope



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Bezüglich der Abschiebung, sollte man in dem Fall Marokko einfach mit Sanktionen drohen, falls sie nicht einwilligen und ihere Bürger zurück nehmen oder sie einfach dahin verfrachten, hierher gehören sie nicht und was wollen die schon machen. Als ob die sich mit uns deswegen militärisch anlegen, die machen einfach einen auf dicken Max und lachen sich ins Fäustchen wie dumm die deutsche Regierung doch ist...



Siehe weiter oben ... 



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> @lunatics
> Kannst du eig auch irgend eine deiner Aussage mit Belegen oder Beispielen untermauern?



Welche genau ? Was soll ich für dich googlen ?


----------



## Sparanus (18. Februar 2016)

Krieg ist eine bloße Fortsetzung der Politik mit anderen Mitteln. 

Durch Sanktionen werden die eh in die Knie gehen, notfalls schneiden wir sie noch vom Welthandel ab mit Blockaden und erst wenn das nicht klappt kann man über einen Waffengang nachdenken. 
Aber der Fall wird nicht eintreten da bin ich mir sehr sicher...


----------



## Rolk (18. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du drohst militärisch?
> Echt?
> Wegen ein paar Leuten willst du einen Krieg mit Marokko anfangen?
> Die Marokkaner mit den schicken Mirage Jets aus Frankreich?
> ...





Das wäre eine gute Gelegenheit unsere Eurofighter einzusetzen, bevor sie wegen Geldmangel eingemottet werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du drohst militärisch?
> Echt?
> Wegen ein paar Leuten willst du einen Krieg mit Marokko anfangen?
> Die Marokkaner mit den schicken Mirage Jets aus Frankreich?
> ...



Von den Kosten so eines Krieges wollen wir mal garnicht anfangen, da kannst 6000 Marokkaner schon paar Jährchen hier durchfüttern oder in den Knast stecken bis du auf diese Weise die Kosten für einen Krieg erreicht hast. 



Rolk schrieb:


> Das wäre eine gute Gelegenheit unsere Eurofighter  einzusetzen, bevor sie wegen Geldmangel eingemottet werden.



Ach die Dinger können, von 2 - 3 Vorführmustern vieleicht mal abgesehen, fliegen?
Ich dachte die Dinger wären wie Rommels Panzer in Afrika damals, bloße Holzatrapen um dem Gegner Angst zu machen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du drohst militärisch?
> Echt?
> Wegen ein paar Leuten willst du einen Krieg mit Marokko anfangen?
> Die Marokkaner mit den schicken Mirage Jets aus Frankreich?
> ...



Will man glaubwürdig bleiben, darf man sich nicht von ein paar dritte Welt Ländern auf der Nase rumtanzen lassen.

Die nehmen uns doch bald gar nicht mehr ernst. 

Erst wirtschaftlichen Strafen androhen. Bei nicht einhalten, durchziehen. Dann militärische Aktionen androhen. Bei nicht einhalten, durchziehen.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Wieso scherst du eigentlich alle über einen Kamm



Wird doch mit den Kritikern der aktuellen Einwanderungspolitik auch so gemacht. Gleiches Recht für alle.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Was wieder zur Folge hat -> Mehr Flüchtlinge ... wow ... Einstein wäre stolz auf dich ... NICHT



Würden wir unsere Land- und Seegrenzen entsprechend sichern, dann nicht. Genau das ist doch das aktuelle Problem.

Das die ganzen illegalen durchkommen.


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Das wäre eine gute Gelegenheit unsere Eurofighter einzusetzen, bevor sie wegen Geldmangel eingemottet werden.



Oder endlich mal die Drohnen testen, die wir mal beschaffen wollten. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Von den Kosten so eines Krieges wollen wir mal garnicht anfangen, da kannst 6000 Marokkaner schon paar Jährchen hier durchfüttern oder in den Knast stecken bis du auf diese Weise die Kosten für einen Krieg erreicht hast.



Es geht ja ums Prinzip und da sind Kosten zweitrangig. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Will man glaubwürdig bleiben, darf man sich nicht von ein paar dritte Welt Ländern auf der Nase rumtanzen lassen.
> 
> Die nehmen uns doch bald gar nicht mehr ernst.
> 
> Erst wirtschaftlichen Strafen androhen. Bei nicht einhalten, durchziehen. Dann militärische Aktionen androhen. Bei nicht einhalten, durchziehen.



Marokko ist praktisch ein Departement Frankreichs.
Dann viel Spaß dabei.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Marokko ist praktisch ein Departement Frankreichs.
> Dann viel Spaß dabei.



Wir tauschen Marokko dann einfach gegen das Saarland ein, dann halten die Franzosen bei Marokko die Füße still.


----------



## lunaticx (18. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wird doch mit den Kritikern der aktuellen Einwanderungspolitik auch so gemacht. Gleiches Recht für alle.



Echt ? So einfach ? Wow ... ich dachte wirklich bei dir steckt da ein wenig mehr dahinter ... schade eigentlich

Dann hoffe ich mal das irgendwer von den Kritikern die Brücke runterspringt ... dann machst du wohl auch mit ?





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Würden wir unsere Land- und Seegrenzen entsprechend sichern, dann nicht. Genau das ist doch das aktuelle Problem.
> 
> Das die ganzen illegalen durchkommen.



Siehe Amerika / Mexico ... Wer hier hin möchte findet einen Weg ...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (18. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du drohst militärisch?
> Echt?
> Wegen ein paar Leuten willst du einen Krieg mit Marokko anfangen?
> Die Marokkaner mit den schicken Mirage Jets aus Frankreich?
> ...


Wir müssen eben einfach den Wehretat erhöhen und mal richtig aufrüsten wie Russland.
Und die Franzosen würden garantiert auch mit ziehen, wenn Le Pen Präsidentin wird, vielleicht auch bei Sarkozy.

Und wir könnten auch EU weit Tourismusreisen nach Marokko verbieten, das würde sie wirtschaftlich ruinieren.


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2016)

gute Idee.
In Marokko ist das Wetter besser. 



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und wir könnten auch EU weit Tourismusreisen nach Marokko verbieten, das würde sie wirtschaftlich ruinieren.



Ja, genau, wir verbieten Europaweit was. 
Was ist noch mal aus der Ausländermaut geworden?


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Marokko ist praktisch ein Departement Frankreichs.
> Dann viel Spaß dabei.



Marokko ist praktisch seit 60 Jahren ein unabhäniger Staat.

Aber unterstellen wir mal kurz du hast Recht. Dann können wir ja wohl vorher mit Frankreich Rücksprache halten und die mit ins Boot holen, wenn es gegen Marokko geht. Die kennen sich da ja aus.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Siehe Amerika / Mexico ... Wer hier hin möchte findet einen Weg ...



1) Die USA machen es den illegalen aber nicht so leicht wie wir.

2) Die illegalen werden in der USA auch nicht bei Vollpension durchgefüttert.


----------



## fipS09 (18. Februar 2016)

Und dann wird den "Gutmenschen" vorgeworfen Weltfremd zu denken. Gott sei dank haben manche Leute hier nichts zu sagen


----------



## azzih (18. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Will man glaubwürdig bleiben, darf man sich nicht von ein paar dritte Welt Ländern auf der Nase rumtanzen lassen.
> 
> Die nehmen uns doch bald gar nicht mehr ernst.
> 
> ...



Herzlichen Glückwunsch und wieder einmal hast du uns mit deinen Kommentaren ein neuen Tiefpunkt an Blödheit erreicht. Gleich mal suchen obs nicht ne Ignorierfunktion gibt. Nicht nur sind deine Aussagen teils rechter als die NPD erlaubt und menschenverachtend dazu noch, nein auch noch so stupide das man sich fragt wie da ein erfolgreicher Schulabschluss zustande kam.


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Marokko ist praktisch seit 60 Jahren ein unabhäniger Staat.
> 
> Aber unterstellen wir mal kurz du hast Recht. Dann können wir ja wohl vorher mit Frankreich Rücksprache halten und die mit ins Boot holen, wenn es gegen Marokko geht. Die kennen sich da ja aus.



Für die ehemaligen Kolonien macht Frankreich eine Menge. Denk an den Einsatz in Mali.
Denkst du echt, dass sie Deutschland bei einem Einmarsch nach Marokko unterstützen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Und dann wird den "Gutmenschen" vorgeworfen Weltfremd zu denken. Gott sei dank haben manche Leute hier nichts zu sagen



Stimmt, viel besser ist es, wenn die Leute, die was zu sagen haben, hunderttausenfach geltende Recht brechen.

Das ist zum Glück überhaupt nicht weltfremd.



azzih schrieb:


> Herzlichen Glückwunsch und wieder einmal hast du uns mit deinen Kommentaren ein neuen Tiefpunkt an Blödheit erreicht. Gleich mal suchen obs nicht ne Ignorierfunktion gibt. Nicht nur sind deine Aussagen teils rechter als die NPD erlaubt und menschenverachtend nein auch noch so stupide das man sich fragt wie da ein erfolgreicher Schulabschluss zustande kam.



Realschule mit 1,1 und Abitur mit 2,2 wenn du es wissen willst. Gut bezahlter Job seit Ende der Schulzeit und ordentlicher Steuerzahler. Mehr als man von den illegalen sagen kann.



Threshold schrieb:


> Für die ehemaligen Kolonien macht Frankreich eine Menge. Denk an den Einsatz in Mali.
> Denkst du echt, dass sie Deutschland bei einem Einmarsch nach Marokko unterstützen?



Warum nicht? Man kann ja mit Frankreich einen Kompromiss finden.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Für die ehemaligen Kolonien macht Frankreich eine Menge. Denk an den Einsatz in Mali.
> Denkst du echt, dass sie Deutschland bei einem Einmarsch nach Marokko unterstützen?



Klar wenn wir sie dafür wieder beim Einmarsch ins Ruhrgebiet unterstützen.


----------



## fipS09 (18. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt, viel besser ist es, wenn die Leute, die was zu sagen haben, hunderttausenfach geltende Recht brechen.
> 
> Das ist zum Glück überhaupt nicht weltfremd.





Du brichst dein Vielfach zitiertes Grundgesetz doch selbst, oder denkst du deine Diffamierungen gegen ganze Völkergruppen gehen nicht zu Lasten der Menschenwürde? Kein Mensch ist ein illegaler Mensch.

Wenn wir nen Krieg mit Marokko anfangen, dann aber ab an die Front mit dir. Meldest dich ja hoffentlich freiwillig, geht ja ums Vaterland


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Klar wenn wir sie dafür wieder beim Einmarsch ins Ruhrgebiet unterstützen.



Frankreich kann das Rheinland kriegen. Der Fluss tritt sowieso ständig über die Ufer. .


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Du brichst dein Vielfach zitiertes Grundgesetz doch selbst, oder denkst du deine Diffamierungen gegen ganze Völkergruppen gehen nicht zu Lasten der Menschenwürde? Kein Mensch ist ein illegaler Mensch.



Sagte ich irgendwo illegaler Mensch? 

Ich rede von illegalen *Einwanderer*.

GG - Einzelnorm
AufenthG - Einzelnorm

Kann man alles nachlesen.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Frankreich kann das Rheinland kriegen. Der Fluss tritt sowieso ständig über die Ufer. .



Als Bonus würd ich ihnen sogar noch Dresden geben, da holt man sich auch nur dauernd nasse Füße und dann müssten die ganzen Rechten immer nach Frankreich einreisen wenn sie an die Bombennacht von Dresden gedenken wollten, könnte schwierig werden.


----------



## Bärenmarke (18. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Genau ... ein Wirtschaftsprofessor hat gesagt, das ...
> Wieviele von diesen Wirtschaftsprofessoren sitzen in dem Wirtschaftsrat die jedes Jahr eine Prognose für den Wachstum erstellen ?
> Wieviele von diesen Prognosen waren auch nur annähernd richtig ? Keine !



Ach und wenn ein anderer Wirtschaftsprof sagt sie wären ein Gewinn für unsere Wirtschaft ist das natürlich die Wahrheit und nichts als die Wahrheit? Ich verstehe...
Du zweifelst die Prognose von ihm an? Dein gutes Recht, aber wie wäre es denn wenn du sie uns anhand von Zahlen widerlegst, anstatts sie nur als Schwachsinn zu deklarieren. 
Hier übrigens der Link dazu und der Mann rechnet mit unrealistischen jährlichen Kosten von 17 Milliarden, ist also wie du leider auch eher pro angehaucht..
Bernd Raffelhuschen: Fluchtlingskrise konnte 9   Milliarden Euro kosten - DIE WELT
"Unrealistisch positives Szenario": Top-Okonom prophezeit: Fluchtlingskrise wird uns eine Billion Euro kosten - FOCUS Online




lunaticx schrieb:


> Ja genau ... die kommen alle ... weils hier so ein tolles Sozialsystem gibt, und zudem so eine tolle Krankenkassenkarte mit Bild !



Sie haben kein Sozialsystem und ja unseres ist für sie toll, da sie nichts einbezahlen, aber Leistungen erhalten. Ist für die ein wesentlich schöneres Leben, dazu gibt es noch so tolle Sachen wie das Kindergeld, welches ihnen der dumme deutsche bezahlt, eine Wohnung... Und du willst dich jetzt ernsthaft hierhin stellen und uns frech sagen dies wären keine Anreize




lunaticx schrieb:


> Und was haben damit Flüchtlinge zu tun ? Die können nichts dafür das die Regierung für Bildung kein Geld bereitstellt, für sie aber schon. Daran sind Flüchtling vollkommen unschuldig ...


Soll das jetzt irgendwie Slapstick sein? Nochmal für dich, da du es anscheinend nicht kapiert hast, die kommen nur hierher weil es hier Sozialleistungen für die umme für sie gibt. Oder meinst du sonst würde einer freiwillig hierher kommen, um dann für den Mindestlohn zu arbeiten?
Die Flüchtlinge sind aktuell an der Lage schuld, zusammen mit unserer tollen Führerin äh Kanzlerin Merkel. Des Weiteren sind es defacto keine Flüchtlinge, sondern allerhöchstens Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge oder in seltenen Fällen Asylanten. Den Begriff Flüchtling dafür zu verwenden grenzt schon an die Verschmähung aller bisherigen Flüchtlinge die wirklich flüchten mussten.
Und ja aus sicheren Lagern zu "flüchten" ist keine Flucht aus Angst um dein Leben.




lunaticx schrieb:


> Wer wo was treibt die Krankenkassen in den Ruin ? Oder kannst du nun schon in die Zukunft schaun ? Bisher gehts den Krankenkassen prächtig. Oder willst du Kranken nun vorwerfen Sie sind schlecht für die Wirtschaft ?



Stellst du dich eig. absichtlich blöd? 
Mal einen Blick auf die Krankenkassenbeiträge der Vergangenheit die permanent gestiegen sind bei gleichzeitiger Leistungskürzungen (ist ja auch selbstverständlich, da man auf einmal lauter Kulturbereicherer noch mit durchbringen muss). Dazu dann noch ein Einwand aus der aktuellen Tageszeitung wo wieder von Beitragserhöhungen gesprochen wurde, aufgrund der "Flüchtlinge". Kannst du im übrigen auch recht einfach ergoogleln.
Dann der große Trend zu den Niedriglöhnern aufgrund der Geiz ist Geil Mentalität, daraus resultieren dann auch niedrigere Beiträge. Dann die jährliche Anhebung der Beitragsbemessungsgrenze in den letzten Jahren sogar massiv! Was im übrigen eine versteckte Beitragserhöhung ist!
Dazu kommen wieder 1 Million frische Leistungsempfänger die absolut nichts dazu beitragen und dann stellst du dich ernsthaft hierhin und behauptest alles wäre in Ordnung? Serious?
Wer soll die ausufernden Kosten denn bezahlen, bist du als großer "Ja wir müssen alle aufnehmen Brüller" das? Ich denke nicht...
Und dein letzter Absatz ist ja mal mehr wie nur daneben...




lunaticx schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ... Peanuts ... Bankenkrise war um einiges teurer.


Nochmal extra für dich Bürgschaft != man muss das Geld auch wirklich bezahlen  Das wäre nur im Worst Case der Fall und auch wenn es manche nicht so recht sehen, der Staat hat an der Bankenkrise nicht schlecht verdient. Schau dir doch mal an, was er aktuell für Anleihen an Zinsen bezahlen muss.
Dagegen hast du mindestens 50 Milliarden Euro jährliche Kosten und das sollen Peanuts sein? In welcher Welt lebst du denn?
Arbeitest du überhaupt und bezahlst Steuern? Ich würde dies ja fast mal verneinen...


----------



## Threshold (18. Februar 2016)

Leute, die hier registriert werden, sind aber nicht illegal.
Bei uns im Dorf ist eie Sporthalle voll. DA leben aktuell über 600 Leute, in einer Sporthalle.
Und von denen ist keiner illegal da und jeder einzelne hat seine Geschichte zu erzählen und keiner ist darunter, der zum Spaß hier ist oder ständig die Hand aufhält oder Blondinen nach rennt.


----------



## lunaticx (18. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 1) Die USA machen es den illegalen aber nicht so leicht wie wir.
> 
> 2) Die illegalen werden in der USA auch nicht bei Vollpension durchgefüttert.



Zu erstens: Mag sein

Zu zweitens: Hartz4 ist also für dich Vollpension ? Okay ... das wundert mich ... leben wir im gleichen Land ? Also ich will kein Hartz4 beziehen müssen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt, viel besser ist es, wenn die Leute, die was zu sagen haben, hunderttausenfach geltende Recht brechen.
> 
> Das ist zum Glück überhaupt nicht weltfremd.



Ist vielleicht nicht das gelbe vom Ei, aber in der momentanen Situation wohl nötig. Wenn man eben jahrelang Außenpolitik verpennt.
Unser ach so tolles Volk allerdings auch.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Realschule mit 1,1 und Abitur mit 2,2 wenn du es wissen willst. Gut bezahlter Job seit Ende der Schulzeit und ordentlicher Steuerzahler. Mehr als man von den illegalen sagen kann.



Achso ? Mehr als die Illegalen ? Woher weisst du das die keine Steuern in Syrien gezahlt haben ? Seit verlassen der Schule ? Vielleicht sogar mehr als du ?


----------



## Ruptet (18. Februar 2016)

Wieder sehr schön, wenn auf bewiesene Argumente "sehr unsoziale Meinung" folgt 
Genau dieser Gedanke hat uns in die Situation gebracht, in der wir uns derzeit befinden.


----------



## lunaticx (18. Februar 2016)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ach und wenn ein anderer Wirtschaftsprof sagt sie wären ein Gewinn für unsere Wirtschaft ist das natürlich die Wahrheit und nichts als die Wahrheit? Ich verstehe...
> Du zweifelst die Prognose von ihm an? Dein gutes Recht, aber wie wäre es denn wenn du sie uns anhand von Zahlen widerlegst, anstatts sie nur als Schwachsinn zu deklarieren.
> Hier übrigens der Link dazu und der Mann rechnet mit unrealistischen jährlichen Kosten von 17 Milliarden, ist also wie du leider auch eher pro angehaucht..
> Bernd Raffelhuschen: Fluchtlingskrise konnte 9 Milliarden Euro kosten - DIE WELT
> "Unrealistisch positives Szenario": Top-Okonom prophezeit: Fluchtlingskrise wird uns eine Billion Euro kosten - FOCUS Online



Erstens ich habe die Zahlen nicht als Schwachsinn deklariert. Ich habe nur darauf verwiesen das wirtschaftliche Prognosen öfter / immer nicht so zutreffen, wie sie von Professoren etc. getätigt werden.

Kosten der Fluchtlinge: So viel gibt Deutschland 2 15 aus - DIE WELT
Milliardenentlastung fur Sozialkassen : Studie: Zuwanderer bringen viel mehr als sie kosten - FOCUS Online





Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Sie haben kein Sozialsystem und ja unseres ist für sie toll, da sie nichts einbezahlen, aber Leistungen erhalten. Ist für die ein wesentlich schöneres Leben, dazu gibt es noch so tolle Sachen wie das Kindergeld, welches ihnen der dumme deutsche bezahlt, eine Wohnung... Und du willst dich jetzt ernsthaft hierhin stellen und uns frech sagen dies wären keine Anreize



Ja genau ... das soziale System ist Anreiz hierher zu kommen. Und die haben solange gewartet bis ein Krieg im Land herrscht um dann unser Sozialsystem zu überschwemmen.
Vorallem sind sie auch noch eigens für den Krieg verantwortlich.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Soll das jetzt irgendwie Slapstick sein? Nochmal für dich, da du es anscheinend nicht kapiert hast, die kommen nur hierher weil es hier Sozialleistungen für die umme für sie gibt. Oder meinst du sonst würde einer freiwillig hierher kommen, um dann für den Mindestlohn zu arbeiten?



Genau, die wollen alle nur für den Mindestlohn arbeiten. Das die hier vielleicht eine tolle Perspektive sehen (ja Deutschland ist toll mit dem ganzen Ausbildungs / Bildungsgedöns / Wirtschaftskraft), ist vollkommen absurd.




Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Die Flüchtlinge sind aktuell an der Lage schuld, zusammen mit unserer tollen Führerin äh Kanzlerin Merkel. Des Weiteren sind es defacto keine Flüchtlinge, sondern allerhöchstens Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge oder in seltenen Fällen Asylanten. Den Begriff Flüchtling dafür zu verwenden grenzt schon an die Verschmähung aller bisherigen Flüchtlinge die wirklich flüchten mussten.



Ich finde Wirtschaftsflüchtling ein tolles Wort. Es beschreibt wie ungemein egoistisch und ignorant der reiche Westen ist



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Und ja aus sicheren Lagern zu "flüchten" ist keine Flucht aus Angst um dein Leben.



Achso, aus Lagern zu fliehen in denen es kein Essen mehr gibt, und damit den sicheren Hungertod zu sterben ist kein Grund ?




Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Stellst du dich eig. absichtlich blöd?
> Mal einen Blick auf die Krankenkassenbeiträge der Vergangenheit die permanent gestiegen sind bei gleichzeitiger Leistungskürzungen (ist ja auch selbstverständlich, da man auf einmal lauter Kulturbereicherer noch mit durchbringen muss). Dazu dann noch ein Einwand aus der aktuellen Tageszeitung wo wieder von Beitragserhöhungen gesprochen wurde, aufgrund der "Flüchtlinge". Kannst du im übrigen auch recht einfach ergoogleln.
> Dann der große Trend zu den Niedriglöhnern aufgrund der Geiz ist Geil Mentalität, daraus resultieren dann auch niedrigere Beiträge. Dann die jährliche Anhebung der Beitragsbemessungsgrenze in den letzten Jahren sogar massiv! Was im übrigen eine versteckte Beitragserhöhung ist!
> Dazu kommen wieder 1 Million frische Leistungsempfänger die absolut nichts dazu beitragen und dann stellst du dich ernsthaft hierhin und behauptest alles wäre in Ordnung? Serious?
> ...



Und warum steigt der Krankenkassenbeitrag ? Eventuell ist da auch die Privatisierung von Kliniken schuld ? Die zwingend auf Gewinn maximiert werden ? Und damit z.b. OPs anbieten wo eine konservatie Behandlung reichen würde ?
(Gestern erst gesehen, viele Bandscheibenvorfälle werden sofort operiert (OP am Rücken 10K+) konservatie Behandlung die auch in den meisten Fällen reichen würde 500€)





Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Nochmal extra für dich Bürgschaft != man muss das Geld auch wirklich bezahlen  Das wäre nur im Worst Case der Fall und auch wenn es manche nicht so recht sehen, der Staat hat an der Bankenkrise nicht schlecht verdient. Schau dir doch mal an, was er aktuell für Anleihen an Zinsen bezahlen muss.
> Dagegen hast du mindestens 50 Milliarden Euro jährliche Kosten und das sollen Peanuts sein? In welcher Welt lebst du denn?
> Arbeitest du überhaupt und bezahlst Steuern? Ich würde dies ja fast mal verneinen...



Der Worst-Case kann niemals eintreten ? In welcher Welt lebst du ?
Ja ich arbeite und zahle Steuern ... was tut das zur Sache ?


----------



## Bärenmarke (18. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Du brichst dein Vielfach zitiertes Grundgesetz doch selbst, oder denkst du deine Diffamierungen gegen ganze Völkergruppen gehen nicht zu Lasten der Menschenwürde? Kein Mensch ist ein illegaler Mensch.



Er bricht gar nichts und wo bitte diffamiert er ganze Völkergruppen?
Für dich wäre ein Blick ins Gesetz auch mal bitterst nötig, da steht nämlich geschrieben, dass der Staat die Aufgabe hat seine Bürger und die Landesgrenzen zu schützen!
Wenn sich jemand ohne eine Kontrolle über diese Grenzen hinwegsetzt ist er nunmal illegal in unserem Land. Ich verstehe ehrlich gesagt nicht wie man das nicht verstehen oder sogar gut heißen kann...



fipS09 schrieb:


> Wenn wir nen Krieg mit Marokko anfangen, dann aber ab an die Front mit dir. Meldest dich ja hoffentlich freiwillig, geht ja ums Vaterland



Ich wäre eher dafür, dass wir so Leute wie dich dahin schicken. Schließlich habt ihr uns die Suppe eingebrockt, also löffelt sie auch gefälligst wieder aus!
Alternativ kannst du auch gerne 10 davon bei dir zu Hause aufnehmen und sie durchfüttern, dann wäre das Problem auch gelöst und wir alle zufrieden 
Aber so wie wir dich kennen, machst du das bestimm schon 



lunaticx schrieb:


> Zu zweitens: Hartz4 ist also für dich Vollpension ? Okay ... das wundert mich ... leben wir im gleichen Land ? Also ich will kein Hartz4 beziehen müssen.



Die Leute haben ein Dach über dem Kopf und bekommen eine medizinische Grundversorgung und dazu Verpflegung, was mehr ist wie sie zu Hause haben. Ergo ja für sie ist es Vollpension.
Aber bei dir habe ich wirklich den Eindruck, dass du nicht im selben Land lebst...




lunaticx schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht nicht das gelbe vom Ei, aber in der momentanen Situation wohl nötig. Wenn man eben jahrelang Außenpolitik verpennt.


Du befürwortest es hier ernsthaft das Gesetz zu brechen? Wie bist du denn drauf 
Sollen wir jetzt deiner Meinung auch keine Steuern mehr bezahlen, ich mein was für die Gilt, sollte dann doch ja auch wohl für den einfachen Bürger gelten, würde ja deinem sozialen Gerechtigkeitssinn sehr entgegenkommen nehm ich an 





lunaticx schrieb:


> Achso ? Mehr als die Illegalen ? Woher weisst du das die keine Steuern in Syrien gezahlt haben ? Seit verlassen der Schule ? Vielleicht sogar mehr als du ?


Ja hat er oder wie viel haben sie hier in Deutschland denn bezahlt? Ganz richtig nichts... Und deswegen haben sie auch keinerlei Ansprüche auf irgendwelche Leistungen.

Bei vielen hier muss man sich echt fragen ob sie jemals die Schule besucht haben, zumindest zu meiner Schulzeit standen die 4 Stützen des Sozialstaates und deren Geltungs- und Anwendungsbereich noch auf dem Lehrplan. Nimmt man sich das zu Grundlage hat man hier gar nichts zu diskutieren.
Wir haben nunmal Gesetze an die es sich zu halten geht, ansonsten funktioniert das ganze Gebilde eben nicht.


----------



## azzih (18. Februar 2016)

Eines deiner Gesetze an die es sich zu halten gilt: Asylrecht (Deutschland) – Wikipedia und AsylG - nichtamtliches Inhaltsverzeichnis

Was ist das überhaupt für ne bescheuerte Diskussion? Wenn jemand Asylanspruch hat ist es völlig unerheblich ob er Steuern eingezahlt hat und wo.


----------



## fipS09 (18. Februar 2016)

Wenn ich 10 aufnehme ist das Problem gelöst? Wenn ich dann ein paar weniger von diesen geistreichen Kommentaren hier lesen muss, kannst du die 10 Leute direkt losschicken.

Leute die gerade nach Deutschland geflüchtet sind haben also nicht direkt etwas in die Staatskasse bezahlt? Skandal! Und wer Dinge wie "Sozialtouristen" nicht als Diffamierung ansieht, sollte anderen hier nichts von der Schulbank erzählen.


----------



## lunaticx (18. Februar 2016)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Die Leute haben ein Dach über dem Kopf und bekommen eine medizinische Grundversorgung und dazu Verpflegung, was mehr ist wie sie zu Hause haben. Ergo ja für sie ist es Vollpension.
> Aber bei dir habe ich wirklich den Eindruck, dass du nicht im selben Land lebst...





Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Wir haben nunmal Gesetze an die es sich zu halten geht, ansonsten funktioniert das ganze Gebilde eben nicht



Du kannst dir deine Frage selbst beantworten. Find ich gar nicht mal so schlecht.





Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Du befürwortest es hier ernsthaft das Gesetz zu brechen? Wie bist du denn drauf
> Sollen wir jetzt deiner Meinung auch keine Steuern mehr bezahlen, ich mein was für die Gilt, sollte dann doch ja auch wohl für den einfachen Bürger gelten, würde ja deinem sozialen Gerechtigkeitssinn sehr entgegenkommen nehm ich an



Du kannst mir gerne eine andere Lösung nennen, oder noch viel besser -> geh in die Politik ... du scheinst ja für alles eine Lösung zu haben.






Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ja hat er oder wie viel haben sie hier in Deutschland denn bezahlt? Ganz richtig nichts... Und deswegen haben sie auch keinerlei Ansprüche auf irgendwelche Leistungen.



Achja ? Und was machst du mit denen die nach der Schule keinen Job finden ? Dürfen die dann sozusagen auch nichts mehr bekommen ?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (18. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Wenn wir nen Krieg mit Marokko anfangen, dann aber ab an die Front mit dir. Meldest dich ja hoffentlich freiwillig, geht ja ums Vaterland


Stimmt kein Mensch ist illegal, aber illegale Einwanderung schon. 
Man kann auch Kriege mit Drohnen führen. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Klar wenn wir sie dafür wieder beim Einmarsch ins Ruhrgebiet unterstützen.


Den Blitzkrieg der 6 Wochen gedauert hat müssen wir eben auch mal wieder unterbieten. 
Den Ruhrpott brauch notfalls eh niemand.


----------



## fipS09 (18. Februar 2016)

Wir haben die Lösungen doch schon gehört, Marokko zerbomben wir notfalls, außerdem helfen wir Putin dabei noch ein paar Wohngebiete zu zerstören, damit der Fassbombenwerfende Diktator wieder an die Macht kommt. Was sich dann noch an unserer Grenze bewegt wird einfach erschossen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Leute, die hier registriert werden, sind aber nicht illegal.



Natürlich sind sie das. Ich habe dir die entsprechende Gesetzte bereits mehr als einmal verlinkt.

Du bist mir immer noch die Antwort schuldig, welche Nachbarländer Deutschland keine sicheren Drittstaaten sind.



Threshold schrieb:


> Bei uns im Dorf ist eie Sporthalle voll. DA leben aktuell über 600 Leute, in einer Sporthalle.
> Und von denen ist keiner illegal da und jeder einzelne hat seine Geschichte zu erzählen und keiner ist darunter, der zum Spaß hier ist oder ständig die Hand aufhält oder Blondinen nach rennt.



Wenn interessiert das? Die haben keinen Anspruch hier zu sein. Mehr muss ich nicht wissen.

Geltendes Recht soll angewandt werden und diese illegalen Einwanderer abgeschoben werden.




lunaticx schrieb:


> Zu erstens: Mag sein



Ist so.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Zu zweitens: Hartz4 ist also für dich Vollpension ? Okay ... das wundert mich ... leben wir im gleichen Land ? Also ich will kein Hartz4 beziehen müssen.



Für mich nicht. Aber für diese Leute schon. Guck doch mal an wo die herkommen. 

Man kann von Hartz 4 leben ohne einen Finger krumm machen zu müssen.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Ist vielleicht nicht das gelbe vom Ei, aber in der momentanen Situation wohl nötig. Wenn man eben jahrelang Außenpolitik verpennt. Unser ach so tolles Volk allerdings auch.



Was heißt hier nicht das gelbe vom Ei? Es ist Gesetzbruch. Hunderttausenfach.

Ich werde doch wohl als Teil des Souveräns noch die Einhaltung geltenden Rechts von meiner Regierung verlangen dürfen, oder?



lunaticx schrieb:


> Achso ? Mehr als die Illegalen ? Woher weisst du das die keine Steuern in Syrien gezahlt haben ? Seit verlassen der Schule ? Vielleicht sogar mehr als du ?



Unwahrscheinlich. Aber selbst wenn. Die sind ja nicht mehr in Syrien, sondern belasten hier das Sozialsystem.



azzih schrieb:


> Eines deiner Gesetze an die es sich zu halten gilt: Asylrecht (Deutschland) – Wikipedia und AsylG - nichtamtliches Inhaltsverzeichnis
> 
> Was ist das überhaupt für ne bescheuerte Diskussion? Wenn jemand Asylanspruch hat ist es völlig unerheblich ob er Steuern eingezahlt hat und wo.



Und der springende Punkt ist nunmal das sie keinen Anspruch haben.

Art. 16a GG. Welche Nachbarländer Deutschland sind bitte keine sicheren Drittstaaten?



fipS09 schrieb:


> Leute die gerade nach Deutschland geflüchtet sind haben also nicht direkt etwas in die Staatskasse bezahlt? Skandal! Und wer Dinge wie "Sozialtouristen" nicht als Diffamierung ansieht, sollte anderen hier nichts von der Schulbank erzählen.



Wer durch halb Europa reißt, nur um nach Deutschland zu kommen, ist ein Sozialtourist. 

Oder vor welchen "unmenschlichen" Bedingungen muss man aus Österreich fliehen?

Ist das neuerdings ein Dritte Welt Land im Bürgerkrieg?



fipS09 schrieb:


> Wir haben die Lösungen doch schon gehört, Marokko zerbomben wir notfalls, außerdem helfen wir Putin dabei noch ein paar Wohngebiete zu zerstören, damit der Fassbombenwerfende Diktator wieder an die Macht kommt. Was sich dann noch an unserer Grenze bewegt wird einfach erschossen.



Nein wir unterstützen lieber "moderate" Terroristen, damit Syrien auch ein failed state wird und haben lieber noch 5 weitere Jahre Bürgerkrieg, anstatt ihn endlich zu beenden.


----------



## Bärenmarke (18. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Erstens ich habe die Zahlen nicht als Schwachsinn deklariert. Ich habe nur darauf verwiesen das wirtschaftliche Prognosen öfter / immer nicht so zutreffen, wie sie von Professoren etc. getätigt werden.



Dann solltest du dir deinen Kommentar nochmal durchlesen und vor allem auch deine Art wie du ihn geschrieben hast. Eine widerlegung anhand von Zahlen/Fakten wäre allerdings sehr angebracht, wenn sie deiner Meinung nach nicht zutreffen. Aber ich schätze mal das kannst du nicht.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Kosten der Fluchtlinge: So viel gibt Deutschland 215 aus - DIE WELT
> Milliardenentlastung fur Sozialkassen : Studie: Zuwanderer bringen viel mehr als sie kosten - FOCUS Online



In dem 1 Artikel kann ich leider keine Zahlen dazu finden, jedoch sind die Kommentare dazu sehr interessant. Aber ansonsten kann ich dort keine Argumente finden, welche die Aussage auch nur im geringsten stützen... Von daher mal wieder ein netter Versuche positive Stimmungsmache zu erzeugen.
Dein zweiter Artikel schießt den Vogel dann völlig ab. Hättest du dir übrigens die Mühe gemacht und dir die Kommentare angeschaut (dort wird es klar mit Nennung von Quellen widerlegt) hättest du dir das Posten sparen können. 
Sollte eig jedem klardenkenden Menschen auffallen, dass das nicht stimmen kann. Denn würde es stimmen hätten wir doch massive Überschüsse und müssten nicht ständig die Beiträge erhöhen....




lunaticx schrieb:


> Ja genau ... das soziale System ist Anreiz hierher zu kommen. Und die haben solange gewartet bis ein Krieg im Land herrscht um dann unser Sozialsystem zu überschwemmen.
> Vorallem sind sie auch noch eigens für den Krieg verantwortlich.



Kannst du eig auch irgendwelche Argumente einbringen, außer dem typischen Gutmenschen Gewäsch, welches nur beinhaltet irgendwelche leere Behauptungen in den Raum zu werfen?
Die meisten sind nach Deutschland und Schweden gegangen und ganz zufälligerweise haben diese beide Ländern eine der besten Sozialsysteme der Welt. Zufall? Ich denke nicht..
Im Grunde tragen sie eine gewisse Mitschuld für den Krieg ja, da sie zu dem jetzigen Stand auch beigetragen haben.
Aber nochmal für dich, sie haben bereits genug sichere Länder passiert, natürlich ist das ein Anreiz...





lunaticx schrieb:


> Genau, die wollen alle nur für den Mindestlohn arbeiten. Das die hier vielleicht eine tolle Perspektive sehen (ja Deutschland ist toll mit dem ganzen Ausbildungs / Bildungsgedöns / Wirtschaftskraft), ist vollkommen absurd.


Die wollen gar nicht arbeiten und was sollen sie denn auch arbeiten? Was für eine Perspektive sollen sie denn sehen?
Industrie 4.0 ist dir ein Begriff? Und was das bedeutet auch? 
Ansonsten bin ich dir gerne bereit zu erklären, welche Auswirkungen sich das für den Arbeitsmarkt hat.





lunaticx schrieb:


> Achso, aus Lagern zu fliehen in denen es kein Essen mehr gibt, und damit den sicheren Hungertod zu sterben ist kein Grund ?


Dafür hätte ich doch bitte einen seriösen Beleg, danke.
Bzw. in den Ländern durch die sie gereist sind, mussten sie ganz bestimmt nicht den sicheren Hungerstod sterben. Aber wenn dir die Menschen so am Herzen liegen, wieso nimmst sie nicht bei dir auf und versorgst sie? Oder noch besser du startest einen Konvoi und versorgst sie direkt vor Ort, da würde ich dir sogar noch was spenden, wenn du das tun würdest. Also worauf wartest du?




lunaticx schrieb:


> Und warum steigt der Krankenkassenbeitrag ? Eventuell ist da auch die Privatisierung von Kliniken schuld ? Die zwingend auf Gewinn maximiert werden ? Und damit z.b. OPs anbieten wo eine konservatie Behandlung reichen würde ?
> (Gestern erst gesehen, viele Bandscheibenvorfälle werden sofort operiert (OP am Rücken 10K+) konservatie Behandlung die auch in den meisten Fällen reichen würde 500€)



Du weißt schon, dass die Kosten die abgerechnet werden von der Krankenkasse vorgegeben werden und hast du dir mal die Finanzierung von den Kliniken angeschaut? Daher, daran wird es wohl kaum liegen... Eher an der Kundschaft der Kliniken, aber das ist dir wohl noch nie aufgefallen, dass sich dort immer ein hoher prozentualler Anteil von "Migranten" befindet, den ich so in der Arbeitswelt, sprich den Beitragszahlern nicht finden kann...
Oder an dem tollen Gesetz, welches ihren Familienangehörigen im Ausland auch noch eine Krankenkassenleistung zusichert (Kannst du übrigens auch ergoogeln, gilt für die Türkei und das ehemalige Jugoslawien).
Ansonsten wird es denke ich nicht schwierig sein die Krankenkassenausgaben für die Krankenhäuser hier aufzulisten und wer sie verursacht hat, dann würden wir der Sache vermutlich schon näher kommen.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Der Worst-Case kann niemals eintreten ? In welcher Welt lebst du ?
> Ja ich arbeite und zahle Steuern ... was tut das zur Sache ?


Scheinbar nicht auf deinem Rosaponyhof 
Das er nicht eintreten kann habe ich nie behauptet, aber aktuell ist er nicht eingetreten und deswegen hat es uns auch die Bürgschaft nicht gekostet.
Wenn du das tun würdest, würdest du nicht so unachtsam mit den Steuergeldern umgehen, daher meine Frage.




azzih schrieb:


> Eines deiner Gesetze an die es sich zu halten gilt: Asylrecht (Deutschland) – Wikipedia und AsylG - nichtamtliches Inhaltsverzeichnis



Ich nehme mal an, du hast dir auch angeschaut was du da postest? 
Aber ich helfe dir gerne auf die Sprünge: Ausländer, welche über einen Staat der Europäischen Union oder einen sonstigen sicheren Drittstaat einreisen, können sich nicht auf das Asylrecht berufen (Art. 16a Abs. 2 GG).

Sprich es besteht kein Anrecht auf Asyl


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (18. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Wir haben die Lösungen doch schon gehört, Marokko zerbomben wir notfalls, außerdem helfen wir Putin dabei noch ein paar Wohngebiete zu zerstören, damit der Fassbombenwerfende Diktator wieder an die Macht kommt. Was sich dann noch an unserer Grenze bewegt wird einfach erschossen.


Die Türkei schießt in Syrien auch auf Zivilisten. Die USA haben vor 3 Monaten in Afghanistan auch ein Krankenhaus weggebombt , da war es aber nur ein Versehen aber bei den Russen war es natürlich volle Absicht... 
Assad ist das geringere Übel in Syrien, wenn man sieht was aus Lybien und fast auch noch aus Ägypten nach dem Bürgerkrieg geworden ist.
Vor dem Bürgerkrieg war Syrien noch halbwegs moderat, der Nahe Osten braucht nicht ein weiteres Saudi-Arabien oder Afghanistan.


----------



## Kaaruzo (18. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die Türkei schießt in Syrien auch auf Zivilisten. Die USA haben vor 3 Monaten in Afghanistan auch ein Krankenhaus weggebombt , da war es aber nur ein Versehen aber bei den Russen war es natürlich volle Absicht...
> Assad ist das geringere Übel in Syrien, wenn man sieht was aus Lybien und fast auch noch aus Ägypten nach dem Bürgerkrieg geworden ist.
> Vor dem Bürgerkrieg war Syrien noch halbwegs moderat, der Nahe Osten braucht nicht ein weiteres Saudi-Arabien oder Afghanistan.



Das ist eben der Punkt.

Pragmatismus und Realpolitik funktionieren halt nicht nach Ethik und irgendwelchen Idealvorstellungen.

Ist Assad ein Diktator? Ja natürlich.

Aber ist er damit im Nahen Osten ein Besonderheit? Nein absolut nicht.

Wird es nach Assad zu demokratischen Verhältnissen in Syrien kommen? Kann niemand sagen, aber die bisherigen Ländern lassen das äußert unwahrscheinlich wirken.

Also was wäre pragmatisch gesehen, das besten sowohl für uns als auch für Syrien? 

Assad an der Macht und wieder stabile Verhältnisse in Syrien. Wer das ablehnt, der will einen weiteren failed state und der sorgt dafür das der IS noch stärker wird. 

Ist das wirklich die bessere Alternative zu Assad?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (18. Februar 2016)

Laut aktuellen Meldungen, hat der IS im Irak Chlorgas gegen die Kurden eingesetzt. Wo haben die das her ?

Und Assad gehört als Jezide der Bevölkerungsgruppe an die von den Terroristen verfolgt werden. Da kann man sich sicher sein, dass er gegen diese Terroristen auch hart vorgehen wird.
Selbst Christen konnten vor dem Bürgerkrieg noch in Ruhe leben, aber jetzt werden sie systematisch verfolgt. Schlimmer ist es nur in Saudi-Arabien und Nordkorea.


----------



## Bärenmarke (18. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Wenn ich 10 aufnehme ist das Problem gelöst? Wenn ich dann ein paar weniger von diesen geistreichen Kommentaren hier lesen muss, kannst du die 10 Leute direkt losschicken.



Einen konstruktiven Beitrag habe ich von dir noch nicht hier gelesen. Du wirfst nur Behauptungen in den Raum und versuchst die Diskussion zu stören.
Was im übrigen auch das Problem von euch links/grünen Gutmenschen ist. Kein einziges Argument bringen und die Leute gleich wieder beleidigen oder als sonst was betiteln, eine saubere Diskussionskultur 
Aber wie, du hast noch niemanden bei dir aufgenommen und möchtest hier aber Weltverbesserer spielen? Passt ja irgendwie nicht zusammen...




fipS09 schrieb:


> Leute die gerade nach Deutschland geflüchtet sind haben also nicht direkt etwas in die Staatskasse bezahlt? Skandal! Und wer Dinge wie "Sozialtouristen" nicht als Diffamierung ansieht, sollte anderen hier nichts von der Schulbank erzählen.



Und da sie nichts bezahlt haben, haben sie auch kein Anrecht auf irgendwelche Leistungen, finde ich schön, dass du es selbst einsiehst! 
Was soll denn an Sozialtouristen so schlimm sein? Erläutere uns das doch bitte mal. Oder wie bezeichnest du sonst das Klientel, welches es nur auf die Sozialleistungen abgesehen hat? Da bin ich echt mal gespannt!
Ich hab meine Schulbankzeit im übrigen erfolgreich abgeschlossen und wie sieht es mit dir aus? 



lunaticx schrieb:


> Du kannst dir deine Frage selbst beantworten. Find ich gar nicht mal so schlecht.



Du hast scheinbar ein großes Verständnis Problem. Nochmal für dich sie haben kein Anrecht auf diese Leistungen. Nenn mir bitte ein Gesetz wo das geschrieben steht!




lunaticx schrieb:


> Du kannst mir gerne eine andere Lösung nennen, oder noch viel besser -> geh in die Politik ... du scheinst ja für alles eine Lösung zu haben.



Da muss man sich leider mit zu vielen Idioten rumärgern, das ist nichts für meine Nerven. 
Im übrigen kann die Missachtung eines Gesetzes nie eine Lösung sein. Was du hier im übrigen betreibst könnte man schon als Straftatsbestand ansehen, da du öffentlich forderst bzw. dazu anstiftest das Gesetz zu brechen, indem man noch mehr Menschen auf diese Weise in das Land lässt. Ich wollte es nur mal gesagt haben...

Eine Lösung wäre Grenzen dicht und Kontrollen einführen. Dadurch hast du eine übersicht darüber, wer überhaupt in dein Land kommt und du kannst den wirklich bedürftigen viel besser helfen, was doch bestimmt in deinem Interesse wäre oder?
Maßnahmen wie oben bereits erwähnt wären unter anderem kein Pass ---> und Tschüss
Weigert sich, sich zu registrieren (Fingerabdruck und Irisscan) --> und Tschüss
Gesundheitscheck bzw. dessen Verweigerung ---> und Tschüss



lunaticx schrieb:


> Achja ? Und was machst du mit denen die nach der Schule keinen Job finden ? Dürfen die dann sozusagen auch nichts mehr bekommen ?



Geht es denn auch mit etwas Niveau oder wieso versuchst du diese Menschen zu diskriminieren? Die Antwort auf deine Frage habe ich dir übrigens schon geliefert, die 4 Säulen des Sozialstaates und damit sind diese Menschen abgesichert. Schließlich haben ihre Eltern dafür ja Steuern und Sozialabgaben entrichtet  Und da es nur eine vorübergehende Stütze sein soll ist es doch vollkommen legitim.


----------



## fipS09 (18. Februar 2016)

Jetzt bin ich gespannt, wo hab ich jemanden beleidigt? Du machst in dem Thread nichts anderes als Leute anpöbeln die nicht deiner Meinung sind, weil die bekanntlich die einzig richtige ist. Ignorier meine Beiträge bitte wenn sie nicht in dein Weltbild passen, aber unterstell anderen hier nicht irgendeinen Schwachsinn, danke.


----------



## Verminaard (18. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Ja genau ... die kommen alle ... weils hier so  ein tolles Sozialsystem gibt, und zudem so eine tolle Krankenkassenkarte  mit Bild !


Nein die sind wegen der tollen Landschaft hier  und weil die Deutschen ja ueberall in der Welt als  auslaenderfreundliches Volk bekannt sind. Die werden nicht Nazis oder so  genannt, vollkommen abwegig.

Du erinnerst dich bestimmt an das  ertrunkene Kind welches durch die Medien ging. Hat es sich nicht  herausgestellt, das der Vater, der uebrigends mit der kompletten Familie  in Sicherheit war, also nicht um Leib und Leben fuerchten musste, nach  Deutschland wollte um seine Zaehne wieder in Ordnung bringen zu lassen?
Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit als Asylant/Fluechtling von Deutschland wieder abgeschoben zu werden?
Wie hoch ist das "Taschengeld" in Deutschland und in anderen Laendern?
Wie einfach ist es sich mehrfach registrieren zu lassen?
Wieviel sichere Staaten werden durchquert um in Deutschland anzukommen?
Natuerlich machen die das nur, weil es an deutschen Bahnhoefen Teddybaeren und klatschende Menschen gab.

Wieso wird nicht nach Saudi Arabien und Co geflohen? Aehnliche Kultur, gleicher Glaube, aehnliche Klimazone, nicht ganz so weit entfernt, direkt ueber Land erreichbar.

Jetzt erklaer mir mal bitte wieso ein Mensch, der ja um Leib und Leben fuerchtet lieber die Reise nach Deutschland antritt, wo es kaelter ist, die Reise dorthin das Leben kosten kann, die Reise ~3500km lang ist (Syrien - Saudi Arabien ~1000km), wo fast nur Unglaeube rumlaufen, wo es kaum Nahrung gmeaeß des Glaubens gibt? Wohlgemerkt, es werden einige Laender durchquert die Deutschland in nichts oder nicht vielem nachstehen.
Liegt natuerlich nicht an den ganzen Leistungen die man in Deutschland bekommt.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Wer wo was treibt die Krankenkassen in den Ruin ? Oder kannst du nun  schon in die Zukunft schaun ? Bisher gehts den Krankenkassen prächtig.  Oder willst du Kranken nun vorwerfen Sie sind schlecht für die  Wirtschaft ?


Das treibt die Krankenkassen nicht in den Ruin, wieso auch? 
Aber das ist eine Mehrbelastung fuer die, die in die Krankenkassen zahlen. Oder ist die Erhoehung an dir vorbeigegangen?
Anfang  2015 hieß es noch das die Kassen gut gewirtschaftet haben. Die wussten  nicht genau wohin mit dem Geld. In Form von Praemien auszahlen oder ein  Polster anlegen.
Dann kamen die Fluechtlinge und Anfang 2016 gibt es  eine Beitragserhoehung. Schon seltsamer Zufall, hat nix mit den  Fluechtlingen zu tun.
Du weist schon was alles gesundheitstechnisch fuer Fluechtlinge gemacht wird, oder?



lunaticx schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ... Peanuts ... Bankenkrise war um einiges teurer.


Der Unterschied zwischen laufenden Kosten und Buergschaften ist dir aber gelaeufig?





fipS09 schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo
> Ich muss dich leider auf ignorieren setzen, ich hab nichts gegen andere  Meinungen, aber deine Ausdrucksweise widert mich an. Sorry aber "weg mit  dir", deine Kommentare bringen mir auch nix. Mit jedem hier der  Menschen ein bisschen Respekt zollt und sie als Menschen tituliert statt  als Subjekte oder Illegale diskutiere ich gerne weiter.



Das haettest du ohne solch ein Posting, wo du nur deine Meinung  ueber einen User wiedergibst auch machen koennen. Hab ich auch schon  mehrfach gemacht. Einfach auf Ignore setzen und gut ist.
Man muss leider noch immer Posts lesen, wenn sie gequotet werden.
btw.  nahezu jeder Kritiker oder auch nur Leute die Bedenken geaeussert  hatten, wurden von anfang an als Nazis bzw. im besten Fall als Pack  bezeichnet. Besser?
Schau dir die Rechtslage an und sag mir wieviel  von den Fluechtlingen legal hier sind? Nur weil Merkel sich ueber  Gesetze hinwegsetzt und ohne Ruecksprache einfach Entscheidungen trifft.
Sieht man was die anderen europaeischen Laender von solchen Aktionen halten.




fipS09 schrieb:


> Du  brichst dein Vielfach zitiertes Grundgesetz doch selbst, oder denkst du  deine Diffamierungen gegen ganze Völkergruppen gehen nicht zu Lasten  der Menschenwürde? Kein Mensch ist ein illegaler Mensch


Aber du liest schon was die leute so schreiben?
Wo ist die Rede von illegalen Menschen?



fipS09 schrieb:


> Wir  haben die Lösungen doch schon gehört, Marokko zerbomben wir notfalls,  außerdem helfen wir Putin dabei noch ein paar Wohngebiete zu zerstören,  damit der Fassbombenwerfende Diktator wieder an die Macht kommt. Was  sich dann noch an unserer Grenze bewegt wird einfach erschossen.



Ich habe das schon mal hier gefragt und keine ordentliche Anwort bekommen.
Hier noch ein Versuch: sollte Assad gestuerzt werden, wer kommt dann an die Macht?
Hat  uns der arabische Fruehling nicht gezeigt das die Laender wo dieser  Fruehlung stattgefunden hat jetzt wesentlich schlechter dastehen?
Es  werden andere Extremisten an die Macht kommen die auch nur einen sehr  kleinen Teil der Bevoelkerung, wenn ueberhaupt repraesentieren.
Im  schlimmsten, aber wahrscheinlichsten Fall, wollen die einen Gottesstaat  gruenden, und was dann los ist kann man sich so ungefaehr ausmalen.

Aber  Putin ist wieder mal der Boese der nur Zivilisten zubombt. Putin ist  der Einzige der dort mit irgendeiner Legimitation agiert, weil er den  rechtmaessigen Machthaber hilft.
Aber wie wir schon aus der  Vergangenheit wissen: amerikanische Bomben, die den ganzen nahen Osten  nach und nach in die Steinzeit zurueckbomben sind die guten Bomben,  alles was "der Russe" macht ist boese.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (18. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Aber Putin ist wieder mal der Boese der nur Zivilisten zubombt. Putin ist  der Einzige der dort mit irgendeiner Legimitation agiert, weil er den  rechtmaessigen Machthaber hilft.
> Aber wie wir schon aus der  Vergangenheit wissen: amerikanische Bomben, die den ganzen nahen Osten  nach und nach in die Steinzeit zurueckbomben sind die guten Bomben,  alles was "der Russe" macht ist boese.


 Ist wie das "Moral Bombing" im 2. Weltkrieg, da es die Amerikaner waren war es natürlich vollkommen in Ordnung... Haben ja in Dresden auch die offizielle Gedenkfeier abgesagt.
 Von den zerbombten Krankenhaus in Afghanistan hört man auch nichts mehr.  Und das die  Türkei momentan einen Weltkrieg (aufgrund ihrer NATO-Mitgliedschaft) riskiert ist auch vielen in der deutschen Politik mit Ausnahme der Linken und der AfD egal. 

 Wenn Clinton Präsidentin wird, befürchte ich das sie auch noch einen Krieg in Europa anfangen. Da ist mir selbst Trump lieber.


----------



## lunaticx (18. Februar 2016)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Da muss man sich leider mit zu vielen Idioten rumärgern, das ist nichts für meine Nerven.



Hier die ganze Zeit rumlamentieren, dies ist doof, das ist doof, jenes ist doof, aber keinen Arsch in der Hose irgendwas zu ändern.
Das einzige was du kannst ist eben diskutieren.

Du hast dich weder mit Politik auseinander gesetzt noch hast du einen Ansporn irgendwas zu ändern (oder kannst einen liefern)

Du bist einfach nur eine weiterer der 82Mio Bundestrainer der deutschen Nationalmannschaft, rummotzen aber noch nie eine Weltmeisterschaft gewonnen !


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wie hoch ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit als Asylant/Fluechtling von Deutschland wieder abgeschoben zu werden?
> Wie hoch ist das "Taschengeld" in Deutschland und in anderen Laendern?
> Wie einfach ist es sich mehrfach registrieren zu lassen?
> Wieviel sichere Staaten werden durchquert um in Deutschland anzukommen?
> ...


Weißt DU denn, wie hoch ist denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit als Asylant/Fluechtling von Deutschland wieder abgeschoben zu werden?

Taschengeld?


Spoiler



Taschengeld (pro Monat):
Während Aufenthalt in einer Flüchtlingsunterkunft


> Erwachsener und alleinstehender Flüchtling: 143€
> Zusammenlebende Partner: je 129€
> Kind bis sechs Jahre: 84€
> Kind von 6 bis 13 Jahre: 92€
> Kind von 14 bis 17 Jahre: 85€



Aufenthalt außerhalb einer Flüchtlingsunterkunft:
(Das nun aufgezählte Geld wird zu den jeweils oben genannten Beträgen hinzugerechnet, da hier nun Selbstversorgung ansteht!)


> Erwachsener und alleinstehender Flüchtling: 216€
> Zusammenlebende Partner: je 194€
> Kind bis sechs Jahre: 133€
> Kind von 6 bis 13 Jahre: 157€
> Kind von 14 bis 17 Jahre: 198€





> Der Bedarf für eine Unterkunft, Heizung und Hausrat wird zusätzlich gedeckt. Ist ein Flüchtling länger als 15 Monate im Land, stehen ihm bei Bedürftigkeit Leistungen auf Sozialhilfe-Niveau zu. Damit erhält ein alleinstehender Asylbewerber dann etwa 392 Euro. Außerdem werden – wie bei Hartz-IV-Empfängern – Wohnkosten erstattet.



Quelle: Aktuelle Nachrichten aus Munchen, Bayern und der Welt - Merkur.de





> Wie einfach ist es sich mehrfach registrieren zu lassen?
> Wieviel sichere Staaten werden durchquert um in Deutschland anzukommen?


Das ist doch die Schuld von Deutschland, wenn sie es nicht gebacken kriegen, so etwas zu unterbinden.

Was viele auch nicht wissen:
Flüchtlinge DÜRFEN nicht arbeiten.
Erst 9 Monate nach Genehmigung des Asyls darf ein Flüchtling Arbeit suchen.
Diese Genehmigung zu bekommen, kann dauern.
Und Flüchtlinge dürfen nicht einfach einen Job annehmen:
Wenn es eine freie Stelle gibt, wird erst ein Deutscher gesucht. Dann wird ein Europäer gesucht und erst dann darf ein Flüchtling diese Stelle annehmen.
So viel zu "Flüchtlinge liegen nur auf der faulen Haut."


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Weißt DU denn, wie hoch ist denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit als Asylant/Fluechtling von Deutschland wieder abgeschoben zu werden?


Nicht hoch und selbst wenn gibt es immer einige Linke die meinen die Abschiebung durch die Polizei zu blockieren.
Das gehört mit 6 Monaten Mindeststrafe bestraft. 

Und ich dachte es gibt in Deutschland so viele freie Stellen, wegen des Arbeitskräftemangels. Doch nicht ?


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und ich dachte es gibt in Deutschland so viele freie Stellen, wegen des Arbeitskräftemangels. Doch nicht ?



Nicht für Flüchtlinge. Die meisten sind garnicht in der Lage, selbst wenn sie gleich arbeiten dürften, solche Stellen anzutreten da es oft schon an der rudimentärsten Vorraussetzung scheitert, der deutschen Sprache (es nützt dir halt auch als Arzt oder Anwalt wenig wenn du dich neben deiner Muttersprache nur maximal noch in Englisch verständigen kannst deine Kunden aber nunmal muttersprachlich Deutsch sprechen und grade in diesen beiden Berufsfeldern ein Sprachniveau auf Muttersprachniveau zwingend erforderlich ist um Dinge vernünftig erklären zu können).
Laut Andrea Nahles nicht einmal jeder zehnte Flüchtling ausreichend qualifiziert um direkt in Arbeit oder Ausbildung vermittelt zu werden, neben Deutsch scheitert es auch oft an ganz anderen notwendigen Qualifikationen um hier eine Arbeit aufnehmen zu können, wobei aber auch zu berücksichtigen ist das in Deutschland oft eine Möglichkeit fehlt den Grad einer Qualifikation anerkennen zu lassen die hier erstmal nicht anerkannt ist:

Nahles: Nicht einmal jeder zehnte Fluchtling fur Arbeit oder Ausbildung qualifiziert - DWN

Wie dem auch sei, man muss sich nichts vormachen, die meisten "Flüchtlinge" die hier ankommen werden die nässten Jahre keine Fachkräftelücken für schmales Geld schließen, wie die Wirtschaft sich das zusammenträumt.
Aber wie auch gesagt, besagte Fachkräftelücken sind sowieso nicht mehr als stumpfes Gejammer der Wirtschaft die nicht bereit und willens ist auch entsprechende Fachkräfte zu bezahlen und nachzubilden, denn genügend qualifizierte Menschen die dafür in Frage kämen hat Deutschland auch ohne "Flüchtlinge" in ausreichender Zahl.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Hier die ganze Zeit rumlamentieren, dies ist doof, das ist doof, jenes ist doof, aber keinen Arsch in der Hose irgendwas zu ändern.
> Das einzige was du kannst ist eben diskutieren.
> 
> Du hast dich weder mit Politik auseinander gesetzt noch hast du einen Ansporn irgendwas zu ändern (oder kannst einen liefern)
> ...



Es gibt einen praktikablen Lösungsvorschlag für die Flüchtlingskrise.  Abschottung in Koordinierung mit den anderen EU-Ländern. Nur der ist  eben nicht human, deswegen wird er von der deutschen Politik bislang  kategorisch ausgeschlossen. Da kann man sich den Mund fusselig reden, er  stößt auf taube Ohren. Sieht man doch am Umgang mit der CSU, die so  einen Plan bereits vor geraumer Zeit vorgelegt hat. Was soll ein Forist  daran ändern können? An der aktuellen Flüchtlingspolitik wird sich erst etwas  ändern, sobald die Wahlergebnisse alarmierend schlecht sind und die betroffenen Politiker anfangen um ihre Posten zu bangen. -.-


----------



## Verminaard (19. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Weißt DU denn, wie hoch ist denn die Wahrscheinlichkeit als Asylant/Fluechtling von Deutschland wieder abgeschoben zu werden?


Real oder aufm Papier?
Real ziehmlich gering. Selbst wenn eine Abschiebung beschlossen wird, kann man dagegen klagen, was dann wieder dauert, Berufung wenn Klage abgewiesen wird. Im schlimmsten Fall taucht man unter, oder wenn das nicht geht kann man sich selbst verletzten, da Kranke und Verletzte nicht abgeschoben werden duerfen.
Ist das oben genannte durch, ist es noch immer fraglich ob das Land in welches sie zurueckgefuehrt werden sollen, diese Menschen ueberhaupt wieder aufnimmt.

Jetzt bitte nicht so tun, als wuerd das kein Fluechtling wissen.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Taschengeld?
> 
> 
> Spoiler
> ...


Und im Vergleich dazu Oesterreich, Italien, Slowenien, Kroatien,  Tuerkei, Griechenland, bzw ueberhaupt alle anderen europaeischen  Laender?



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Das ist doch die Schuld von Deutschland, wenn sie es nicht gebacken kriegen, so etwas zu unterbinden.


An dem Fehlverhalten ist jetzt also Deutschland schuld. Genauso wie an den ganzen Uebergriffen die Frauen schuld sind, weil sie nicht mit Burka und so Zeugs rumlaufen?
Auch ist jeder einzelne Bestohlene selbst schuld, man koennte ja besser auf seine Sachen aufpassen?

Taeter werden ja nahezu zu solchem Verhalten gezwungen!
Ausserdem traumatisiert und fliehen vor Gewalt und Verfolgung!!
Hab ich was ausgelassen?



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Was viele auch nicht wissen:
> Flüchtlinge DÜRFEN nicht arbeiten.
> Erst 9 Monate nach Genehmigung des Asyls darf ein Flüchtling Arbeit suchen.
> Diese Genehmigung zu bekommen, kann dauern.
> ...



Jo und Einige aus der Wirtschaft wollen dies aufbrechen und lockern. Zeitgleich auch den Mindestlohn untergraben.
Entweder reden wir hier von Fluechtlingen, dann sind diese Regelungen vielleicht gar nicht sooo verkehrt oder wir reden hier von Einwanderern die sowieso bleiben.
Dann stellt sich wieder die Frage ob diese Menschen legal hier sind oder nicht.

Ich frage nochmal, anscheinend ist das nicht so gut lesbar gewesen. Hierzu zitier ich mich mal selbst: 


Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieso wird nicht nach Saudi Arabien und Co geflohen? Aehnliche Kultur,  gleicher Glaube, aehnliche Klimazone, nicht ganz so weit entfernt,  direkt ueber Land erreichbar.
> 
> Jetzt erklaer mir mal bitte wieso ein Mensch, der ja um Leib und Leben  fuerchtet lieber die Reise nach Deutschland antritt, wo es kaelter ist,  die Reise dorthin das Leben kosten kann, die Reise ~3500km lang ist  (Syrien - Saudi Arabien ~1000km), wo fast nur Unglaeube rumlaufen, wo es  kaum Nahrung gmeaeß des Glaubens gibt? Wohlgemerkt, es werden einige  Laender durchquert die Deutschland in nichts oder nicht vielem  nachstehen.
> Liegt natuerlich nicht an den ganzen Leistungen die man in Deutschland bekommt.


----------



## lunaticx (19. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Es gibt einen praktikablen Lösungsvorschlag für die Flüchtlingskrise.  Abschottung in Koordinierung mit den anderen EU-Ländern. Nur der ist  eben nicht human, deswegen wird er von der deutschen Politik bislang  kategorisch ausgeschlossen.



Da die aktuelle Politik ja einen hunderttausendfachen Gesetzesbruch darstellt, könnte man z.B. Klagen vor einem Gericht ... mir wäre nicht bekannt warum der mündige Bürger dies nicht tun kann.

Edit:



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieso wird nicht nach Saudi Arabien und Co geflohen? Aehnliche Kultur, gleicher Glaube, aehnliche Klimazone, nicht ganz so weit entfernt, direkt ueber Land erreichbar.



Vielleicht, aber nur vielleicht weil die Menschen keinen Bock haben für ihre eigene Meinung (die sie ab und an auch öffentlich kundtun) ausgepeitscht zu werden, weil sie den oberen nicht gefällt ?


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (19. Februar 2016)

@XNoVoLine
Passend zum Thema arbeiten habe ich heute morgen einen Beitrag im DLF gehört. Bei Interesse kann ich gerne mal schauen, ob ich das in deren Mediathek finden kann.

Kurz zusammengefasst ging es um einen jungen Afghanen aus Worpswede der vor einigen Jahren als Minderjähriger hergekommen ist. Seine Eltern sind tot. Er gilt hier als "geduldet", nachdem er wohl als gerade Erwachsener erst abgeschoben werden sollte, dann Kirchenasyl bekam und nun scheinbar "erstmal" bleiben darf.
Eine Arbeitserlaubnis besitzt er und nach einem mehrmonatigem, unbezahltem (Naja  )Praktikum ist ein örtlicher Raumsausstatter bereit gewesen, ihn zum 1.1.2016 fest einzustellen. Der Arbeitsvertrag liegt vor, Lohn sollten 8,50€/Stunde als Raumausstatterhilfskraft sein.

Nun untersagte(!) aber die Agentur für Arbeit die Arbeitsaufnahme, da der Lohn ortsüblich und lt Tarif bei mindestens 10,50€ läge.

Der DLF hatte vom Arbeitgeberverband, vom Arbeitnehmerverband, der IHK und einigen anderen Stellen keine Auskunft über die Höhe des üblichen Stundenlohns in der Branche erhalten. "Nicht zu Gesprächen bereit, Antworten nur an Mitglieder, Verweis an andere Stellen usw"

Im weiteren Umkreis gibt es keinen anderen Raumausstatter. Was ist nun ein ortsüblicher Lohn?

Da packt man sich echt an den Kopf. Und wer öfter mal mit Behörden zu tun hat oder gar selbst in einer tätig ist weiß, dass auch das nicht nur ein bedauerlicher Einzelfall  ist.


----------



## Bärenmarke (19. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Jetzt bin ich gespannt, wo hab ich jemanden beleidigt? Du machst in dem Thread nichts anderes als Leute anpöbeln die nicht deiner Meinung sind, weil die bekanntlich die einzig richtige ist. Ignorier meine Beiträge bitte wenn sie nicht in dein Weltbild passen, aber unterstell anderen hier nicht irgendeinen Schwachsinn, danke.



Deinen Post von 2128 kann man als Beleidigung auffassen, wenn man es eng sieht. Vor allem in Anbetracht der Tatsache, dass du 0 Argumente etc lieferst und nicht zu der Diskussion beiträgst.
Ich pöble? Eine interessante Behauptung, wo tue ich das denn? Im Gegensatz zu dir und deinem Kollegen die hier nur permanent am pöbeln sind, weil unsere Meinung nicht eurem verkapptem Weltbild entspricht und man dagegen ja ankämpfen muss, bringen wir Argumente und Belege vor. Pöbeln ist das mit Sicherheit nicht.
Aber bevor du Aussagen als Schwachsinn deklarierst, wir warten immernoch auf deine Argumente und Beispiele. Ansonsten sollten wir deine Beiträge doch mal bei der Moderation als Spam melden (ja auch hier gibt es klare Regeln und du brichst sie indem du nichts zu der Diskussion beiträgst)



lunaticx schrieb:


> Hier die ganze Zeit rumlamentieren, dies ist doof, das ist doof, jenes ist doof, aber keinen Arsch in der Hose irgendwas zu ändern.
> Das einzige was du kannst ist eben diskutieren.



Und du kannst wohl nur Leute beleidigen oder was soll dein Post, dass du dir anmaßt eine Aussage darüber zu treffen, was ich kann und was nicht.
Im Gegensatz zu dir, haben viele andere und ich die Eier in der Hose und das Unrecht was hier aktuell passiert anzukreiden und auch konstruktive Lösungsansätze zu nennen.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Du hast dich weder mit Politik auseinander gesetzt noch hast du einen Ansporn irgendwas zu ändern (oder kannst einen liefern)


Aber du hast das oder wie darf man das verstehen? 
Ich würde sehr gerne etwas an der aktuellen Situation ändern, aber es gibt ja leider zu viele Vollpfosten in diesem Land, die es toll finden das eigene Land an die Wand zu fahren. 




lunaticx schrieb:


> Du bist einfach nur eine weiterer der 82Mio Bundestrainer der deutschen Nationalmannschaft, rummotzen aber noch nie eine Weltmeisterschaft gewonnen !



Was hast du und deine tolle Kanzlerin mit ihrer ach so tollen Politik denn alles gewonnen? Sollen wir euch dafür danken, dass ihr unser Land erfolgreich an den Abgrund führt? Und da du es direkt ansprichst, ich hab in meinem Leben schon viel erreicht, was ich bei dir nach deinem aggressivem Auftreten hier wohl in Frage stellen muss?
Ansonsten gilt für dich wie auch für den anderen Kollegen, bring doch mal Argumente und Beispiele und pöbel nicht nur rum 




xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Weißt DU denn, wie hoch ist denn die  Wahrscheinlichkeit als Asylant/Fluechtling von Deutschland wieder  abgeschoben zu werden?



Viel zu niedrig leider, zu mal es auch noch Unterstützer gibt, welche eine Abschiebung aktiv verhindern. Was man mit mindestens einem Jahr Zuchthaus bestrafen sollte, da hier offensichtlich gegen geltenes Recht verstoßen wird.




xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Was viele auch nicht wissen:
> Flüchtlinge DÜRFEN nicht arbeiten.


Was viele auch nicht wissen:
Was sollten sie denn auch arbeiten? Sie sind dafür einfach nicht qualifiziert genug...
Des Weiteren hast du einmal in deinem Leben mal einen Blick in eine Arbeitslosenstatistik geworfen? Wir können nicht mal all unsere eigenen Leute beschäftigen, wie sollen wir denn Leute beschäftigen die nichtmal der Deutschen Sprache mächtig sind?
Und Last but not least, durch so tolle Sachen wie die Industrie 4.0 fallen auch viele Arbeitsplätze weg, ergo ist es gut, wenn die Bevölkerung schrumpft...


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wenn Clinton Präsidentin wird, befürchte ich das sie auch noch einen Krieg in Europa anfangen. Da ist mir selbst Trump lieber.



Trump als Präsident?
Das will niemand. Der Typ ist ein Vollpfosten.


----------



## Rolk (19. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Trump als Präsident?
> Das will niemand. Der Typ ist ein Vollpfosten.



Da muss ich dir recht geben, zumindest ausserhalb der USA. 

Wie lenkt man am besten davon ab, dass der mächtigste Mann der Welt ein Vollpfosten ist? Krieg hat sich da bewährt...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (19. Februar 2016)

Als Alternative bei den Republikanern scheint sich ja nur Ted Cruz zu bleiben. Pest oder Cholera 

Bernie Sanders wäre für mich ja eine Alternative aber mit fast 75 ist er wohl nicht die beste Wahl.


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2016)

Was bei raus kommt, wenn im Weißen Haus ein Vollpfosten sitzt, der sich von der Rüstungs und Ölindustrie leiten lässt, konnte man gut bei George Walker Bush sehen.

Und auch innerhalb der USA wird Trump eher abgelehnt. Er hat ein paar Fans -- mehr aber nicht.
Im Prinzip isst Trump wie Bernd Höcke. Er reißt ein paar Sprüche, die einige gut finden, aber wenns drauf an kommt, fliegt er auf die Schnauze. 



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Als Alternative bei den Republikanern scheint sich ja nur Ted Cruz zu bleiben. Pest oder Cholera
> 
> Bernie Sanders wäre für mich ja eine Alternative aber mit fast 75 ist er wohl nicht die beste Wahl.



Bernie finde ich auch interessant. Schätze aber, dass sich Clinton durchsetzen wird.
Und am Ende wird sie auch das Rennen ums weiße Haus machen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. Februar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Da muss ich dir recht geben, zumindest ausserhalb der USA.
> 
> Wie lenkt man am besten davon ab, dass der mächtigste Mann der Welt ein Vollpfosten ist? Krieg hat sich da bewährt...


Bei Clinton sehe ich eine höhere Kriegsgefahr. 
Trump würde Amerika wahrscheinlich nur isolieren, und wirtschaftlich ruinieren was aber für unsere Firmen nicht schlecht wäre.
Cruz ist auch nicht besser als Bush.


Threshold schrieb:


> Im Prinzip isst Trump wie Bernd Höcke. Er reißt ein paar Sprüche, die einige gut finden, aber wenns drauf an kommt, fliegt er auf die Schnauze.


Ich glaub dem Höcke ist ganz klar was er da so sagt.


----------



## Threshold (19. Februar 2016)

Wo siehst du bei Clinton Kriegsgefahr?

Truimp greift nur das auf, was ihm Stimmen bringt. Was er am Ende tatsächlich machen wird, weiß niemand.
Daher ist er auch als Populist anzusehen und nicht als ernst zunehmender Kandidat.


----------



## efdev (19. Februar 2016)

Bei der Clinton bin ich nicht gerade von ihren Berater angetan da könnte ich drauf verzichten


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (19. Februar 2016)

Trump macht es so wie Petry, von Storch oder Höcke. Übelster Populismus gegen Fremde, Migranten oder andere Religionen. 

Leider sind die Zeiten wieder so, dass man solchen Rattenfängern folgt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. Februar 2016)

Merkel macht auch Populismus für Flüchtlinge, die Grünen auch ,teilweise auch noch Ökopopulismus und die Linken haben ihren Sozialpopulismus. Alle Parteien sind populistisch nur wird das bei der AfD mal wieder dramatisiert.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo siehst du bei Clinton Kriegsgefahr?


Der trau ich einfach eher zu einen Krieg gegen Russland in Europa anzufangen. 
Trump würde sich wahrscheinlich mit Putin gut verstehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

Diese Art von Aktionen, also Hass, Terror, Selbstjustiz und Erzeugen von extremer Angst bei anderen sind die wiederwärtigen Ergebnisse der Aufhetzer von Pegida, AfD und anderen
Flüchtlinge in Clausnitz: Grölende Menge blockiert Bus in Sachsen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Diese marodierenden Deppen erzeugen nur Kopfschütteln und provozieren Gewalteinsätze durch Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft. Es gibt demokratische Methoden, aber die scheint der Mob nicht zu kennen. Und wer mit linkem Terror kommt und es mit Aktionen gegen z.B. Castortransporte vergleichen will, sollte den Unterschied von Angriffen gegen Dinge, wie Züge und Behälter gegenüber Angriffen gegen Menschen verstehen. 

DIESE DEPPEN ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (19. Februar 2016)

Der Unterschied zur AfD besteht darin, dass die anderen Parteien neben der Flüchtlingspolitik sich auch um alle anderen Themen kümmern und dazu Konzepte hat.

Wer meint die AfD aus Protest wählen zu müssen, ok, bitte. Aber denen politische Verantwortung zu überlassen zu wollen, ist absolut fahrlässig. IMHO.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. Februar 2016)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zur AfD besteht darin, dass die anderen Parteien neben der Flüchtlingspolitik sich auch um alle anderen Themen kümmern und dazu Konzepte hat.


Die AfD hat noch andere Themen, Bildungspolitik und Gendermainstreaming zum Beispiel. Man muss sich nur mal das Wahlprogramm durchlesen.

Und auch bei den anderen Parteien dreht sich seit Monaten eh alles um Flüchtlinge.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wer mit linkem Terror kommt und es mit Aktionen gegen z.B. Castortransporte vergleichen will, sollte den Unterschied von Angriffen gegen Dinge, wie Züge und Behälter gegenüber Angriffen gegen Menschen verstehen.


Linker Terror ist eher Autos anzünden, Politiker angreifen (selbst Gysi wurde schon angegriffen), Polizisten angreifen, Andersdenkende angreifen. 
Und dann liest man sowas: Ex-RAF-Terrorist: Christian Klar arbeitet im Bundestag! | Berliner-Kurier.de
Das macht das andere aber auch nicht besser.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (19. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die AfD hat noch andere Themen, Bildungspolitik und Gendermainstreaming zum Beispiel. Man muss sich nur mal das Wahlprogramm durchlesen.
> ....



Wer darauf steht:

Was Du wissen solltest, bevor Du die AfD wahlst | Katharina Nocun


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. Februar 2016)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Wer darauf steht:
> 
> Was Du wissen solltest, bevor Du die AfD wahlst | Katharina Nocun


Unseriöse Quelle...
Die ist von den Piraten. Einer Partei die am linksradikalen Rand agiert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die ist von den Piraten. Einer Partei die am linksradikalen Rand agiert.


Jetzt wird es hier immer lächerlicher .... 

Die ist schon klar, wieviele Piratenmitglieder Du damit hier im Forum persönlich beleidigst, oder?



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und dann liest man sowas: Ex-RAF-Terrorist: Christian Klar arbeitet im Bundestag! | Berliner-Kurier.de
> Das macht das andere aber auch nicht besser.


Der hat seine Strafe abgesessen. Oder wie stellst Du Dir Umgang mit Exhäftlingen vor? Unglaublich



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> ...Andersdenkende angreifen. ...


Das würde voraussetzen, dass Nazis denken. Das ist ein Widerspruch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (19. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Unseriöse Quelle...
> Die ist von den Piraten. Einer Partei die am linksradikalen Rand agiert.



Die Zitate stammen also nicht aus dem Wahlprogramm der AFD BW?

Seit wann ist die Piratenpartei radikal? Woran machst du deren Radikalität denn fest?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es hier immer lächerlicher ....
> 
> Die ist schon klar, wieviele Piratenmitglieder Du damit hier im Forum persönlich beleidigst, oder?


Die Piraten demonstrieren Seite an Seite mit der Antifa. Bei PEGIDA wird sich über die Mitläufer doch auch immer aufgeregt.  
Die Piratenpartei ist leider nicht mehr die liberale Partei aus ihrer Anfangszeit.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der hat seine Strafe abgesessen. Oder wie stellst Du Dir Umgang mit Exhäftlingen vor? Unglaublich


Also würdest du es gut finden, wenn Beate Zschäpe nach ihrer Haft auch in einem Büro im Bundestag arbeiten würde ? Ich nicht



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Die Zitate stammen also nicht aus dem Wahlprogramm der AFD BW?
> 
> Seit wann ist die Piratenpartei radikal? Woran machst du deren Radikalität denn fest?


Ja die Zitate sind aber aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. 
Der AfD wirft man auch vor wegen einiger Personen radikal zu sein, das tue ich jetzt bei den Piraten auch. Wenn da Leute mit "Bomber Harris do it again"- Parolen Seite an Seite mit der Antifa marschieren sind das ebenfalls Radikale oder zumindest Mitläufer.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das würde voraussetzen, dass Nazis denken. Das ist ein Widerspruch.


Ja, alle die nicht mit der Antifa auf einer Ebene stehen sind Nazis... Denn die Antifa greift selbst Linke und SPDler an, wenn sie ihre radikale Denkweise nicht teilen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (19. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> .....
> Ja die Zitate sind aber aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen.
> Der AfD wirft man auch vor wegen einiger Personen radikal zu sein, das tue ich jetzt bei den Piraten auch. Wenn da Leute mit "Bomber Harris do it again"- Parolen Seite an Seite mit der Antifa marschieren sind das ebenfalls Radikale oder zumindest Mitläufer.



Aha, nach deiner Argumentation stimmst du also zu, dass die AfD radikal ist. Ist ja schon mal ein Fortschritt

Wo werden denn die Thesen der AfD aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen?


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Diese marodierenden Deppen erzeugen nur Kopfschütteln und provozieren Gewalteinsätze durch Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft. Es gibt demokratische Methoden, aber die scheint der Mob nicht zu kennen.
> 
> DIESE DEPPEN ...





Mehr fällt mir zu deinem stumpfen Populismus denn du im letzten Post betreibst auch nicht mehr ein...
Sich zu versammeln und zu demonstrieren wenn man mit etwas nicht einverstanden ist etwas absolut demokratisches. Oder Kennen die Idioten die gegen Atomkraft, TTiP, Rechtsextremismus und andere Dinge demonstrieren neuerdings auch nicht mehr "demokratische Methoden" wenn man mal wieder irgendwo ggf. auch unangemeldet demonstrieren und durch Sitzblockaden Polizeieinsätze verursachen?
Hat man gezielt damals in der DDR Angst gegen Sympathisanten des Systems eingesetzt als man unangemeldt demonstrierte, Mannschaftswagen der Polizei umringt hat und Leute verfolgte und dabei Parolen grölte ? Ja hat man, redet da heute einer von Hass, Terror, oder Selbstjustiz? Nein! Warum? Weil man da ja die böse DDR zu Fall brachte, einen Unrechtsstaat, da sind solche Methoden dann natürlich absolut gerechtfertigt.

Ich will damit nicht sagen das ich solche Art von Verhalten zwingend gut heißen würde, aber wie immer wird allzu schnell vergessen das diese Methoden immer und überall zu finden sind und während man die auf der einen Seite toll und gut findet sind die bei denen die hasst / nicht leiden kann dann plötzlich widerlich und eine Sauerei.
Entweder solche Dinge sind immer unangebracht, oder niemals, so einfach ist die Geschichte, alles andere ist undemokratisch und untergräbt die eigene Sichtweise.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wer mit linkem Terror kommt und es mit Aktionen gegen z.B.  Castortransporte vergleichen will, sollte den Unterschied von Angriffen  gegen Dinge, wie Züge und Behälter gegenüber Angriffen gegen Menschen  verstehen.



Ach und der Polizist, der friedliche Demonstrant der zwischen die Fronten gerät, oder der Rechtsextremist, der bei der linken Gegendemonstration mit Steinen, Brandsätzen und anderen Gegenständen beworfen wird, der geschlagen wird, ist kein Mensch, wenn auch ggf. einer für desen Ansichten man nur Kopfschütteln übrig haben kann, ja? 
Wirklich herrlich wie du dem Wert des Lebens da scheinbar zweierlei Maß beimisst, Gratulation zu soviel Fadenscheinigkeit. 

Deppen hast du auf allen Seiten und die Linken sind da nicht weniger Deppen und Terroristen wie die Rechtsextremen. Genauso wirst du Deppen und Schwachköpfe unter den besorgten Bürgern finden, es gibt einfach immer Leute die über die Strenge schlagen müssen, egal welche Seite man sich betachtet deswegen gegen gezielt eine Seite zurück zu hetzen zeigt im Grunde auch nur wesen Geistes Kind man doch eigentlich selbst ist. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das würde voraussetzen, dass Nazis denken. Das ist ein Widerspruch.



Gott wie eingebildet und hochnässig...
Rechtesextremisten mögen eine Menge Müll denken, ihnen aber prinzipiell das Denken absprechen zu wollen, ehrlich, das schon sehr arm sowas nötig zu haben...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. Februar 2016)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Aha, nach deiner Argumentation stimmst du also zu, dass die AfD radikal ist. Ist ja schon mal ein Fortschritt
> 
> Wo werden denn die Thesen der AfD aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen?


Ich kopiere ab jetzt konsequent die Argumentation der Linken. 
Eigentlich sind natürlich nicht alle Piraten radikal, nur wollen die Anderen diese nicht los werden.
Die AfD hingegen will ihre radikalen Mitglieder los werden.  PEGIDA aber eher weniger.

Sie kritisiert die Idee zur Beschäftigung von Langzeitarbeitslosen, welche diesen aber einen höheren Verdienst einbringt als Hartz 4.
Und sie kritisiert, dass die AfD will, dass Baden-Württemberg eine Vorreiterrolle in der Fusionstechnologie einnimmt.  Was ist daran schlimm ? Sie dramatisiert das ja so, als würde die AfD die atomare Aufrüstung fordern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> ...Also würdest du es gut finden, wenn Beate Zschäpe nach ihrer Haft auch in einem Büro im Bundestag arbeiten würde ? Ich nicht...


Ich habe Dich schonmal gefragt, wie du Dir den Umgang mit Exhäftlingen vorstellst?
Ihre bürgerlichen Rechte sind nicht eingeschränkt.  Ich rate Dir, einmal das BGB durch-
zulesen. Dir fehlt Grundlegendes.

Was ist an Antifa Demonstrationen schlimmes zu erkennen? Welches der politischen
Inhalte ist nicht mit unserem Grundgesetz im Einklang? Bei Pediga finden sich sehr
häufig Plakate jenseits unserer Gesetze. Von solchen Demonstrationen hat man sich
zu distanzierren, oder man trägt die Plakate politsch mit.

Und jetzt komm nicht mit Chaoten, die Steine auf Polizisten schmeißen. Das sind jene,
 die auf der rechten Seite Flüchtlingsheime anstecken. Oder ist für Dich jeder Pegidast
automatisch ein Flüchtlingsheimanzünder?


----------



## efdev (19. Februar 2016)

Seit wann ist Antifa eigentlich eine einzelne Gruppe? 
Laut Wiki was ich gerade ebene gelesen habe sind das alle einzelne Gruppen also ist Antifa erstmal gut und schlecht je nachdem was die einzelnen Gruppen gerade anstellen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Mehr fällt mir zu deinem stumpfen Populismus denn du im letzten Post betreibst auch nicht mehr ein...
> Sich zu versammeln und zu demonstrieren wenn man mit etwas nicht einverstanden ist etwas absolut demokratisches.


Du hälst einen Lynchmob, der Asylanten extreme persönliche Angst einjagt, für Demontranten?
Der Begriff im Artikel ist falsch, weil es keine angemeldete Demontration war. 

Die Werte in Deutschland verfallen restlos


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich habe Dich schonmal gefragt, wie du Dir den Umgang mit Exhäftlingen vorstellst?
> Ihre bürgerlichen Rechte sind nicht eingeschränkt.  Ich rate Dir, einmal das BGB durch-
> zulesen. Dir fehlt Grundlegendes.
> 
> ...



Das jetzt nicht dein ernst, oder? Antifa ist immer wieder in gewaltsame Straßenschlachten verwickelt bei denen horrender Sachschaden entsteht und auch immer wieder Menschen verletzt werden, was bereitwillig in Kauf genommen wird, darüber hinaus lehnt die Antifa auch den Kapitalismus generell ab und spricht auch immer wieder unserem Staat jede Legitimation ab.



> Größtenteils wird die bestehende staatlich-politische  Gesellschaftsorganisation – zumal in der Bundesrepublik und  vergleichbaren von den Antifa-Gruppen als vom Kapitalismus  dominierten Staaten betrachteten nördlichen Hemisphäre – kritisch bis  ablehnend gesehen, da sie den Faschismus erst möglich mache...
> 
> ...Häufige und breite Kritik findet die Nichtanerkennung des Gewaltmonopols des Staates durch Teile der Antifa. Innerhalb der Antifa wird die Anwendung von Gewalt breit und detailliert diskutiert.[SUP][9][/SUP] Im Mittelpunkt stehen hierbei Fragen zu generellem Gewaltverzicht, die Beteiligung an Aktionen zivilen Ungehorsams wie Sitzblockaden, die Anwendung gegen Sachen und die sehr kontrovers diskutierte Anwendung von körperlicher Gewalt gegen Personen.
> Vom Bundesamt für Verfassungsschutz werden viele Antifa-Gruppen zur gewaltbereiten linksextremen  Szene gezählt und stehen daher unter Beobachtung. Das Vorgehen ist  durch die lose Organisationsstruktur vielfältig und unterschiedlich  ausgeprägt.[SUP][10][/SUP] Uwe Backes ordnet die Antifa als „harten Kern“ des militanten linken Spektrums ein und sieht in der Auseinandersetzung von Antifa und der rechten Anti-Antifa einen der Hauptgründe zunehmender Gewalt.[SUP][11][/SUP]
> ...



Wer bei der Antifa mitläuft ist nicht besser als die Person die bei Pegida mitläuft, so simpel ist das wenn man es nach deiner Weltanschauung betachtet!



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du hälst einen Lynchmob, der Asylanten extreme persönliche Angst einjagt, für Demontranten?
> Der Begriff im Artikel ist falsch, weil es keine angemeldete Demontration war.



Die sind nach schlüssiger Logik genauso Demonstranten wie die Demonstranten die gegen die DDR unangemeldet demonstriert haben und sich der Angst gegen Menschen bedient haben!



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Werte in Deutschland verfallen restlos



Sagte die Frau die Antifa für harmlos und akzeptabel hält...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. Februar 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Seit wann ist Antifa eigentlich eine einzelne Gruppe?
> Laut Wiki was ich gerade ebene gelesen habe sind das alle einzelne Gruppen also ist Antifa erstmal gut und schlecht je nachdem was die einzelnen Gruppen gerade anstellen.


Nein, sie agiert so oder so illegal. Einige sind nur noch radikaler.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du hälst einen Lynchmob, der Asylanten extreme persönliche Angst einjagt, für Demontranten?
> Der Begriff im Artikel ist falsch, weil es keine angemeldete Demontration war.
> 
> Die Werte in Deutschland verfallen restlos


Die Antifa ist oft auch wie ein Lynchmob, frag mal die Polizisten.
Demonstranten waren die in Clausnitz aber wahrscheinlich wirklich nicht, das muss jetzt die Polizei klären.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

Du solltest genauer lesen. Kapitalismus hat wenig mit der sozialen Marktwirtschaft zu tun, die Grundlage unserer Sozialgesetze ist. Natürlich kämpft man gegen die Aushölung von sozialen Mindeststandards. Es ging um Demontrationen. Welches politsche Ziel ist verfassungswidrig?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich habe Dich schonmal gefragt, wie du Dir den Umgang mit Exhäftlingen vorstellst?
> Ihre bürgerlichen Rechte sind nicht eingeschränkt.  Ich rate Dir, einmal das BGB durch-
> zulesen. Dir fehlt Grundlegendes.


 Häftlinge die länger als 1 Jahr im Knast saßen sollten nicht nur wie bisher nicht mehr wählbar sein sondern auch nie wieder im öffentlichen Dienst, bei der Polizei, Feuerwehr oder im medizinischen Bereich arbeiten dürfen.
 Andere Berufe sollten aber immer noch erlaubt sein.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du solltest genauer lesen. Kapitalismus hat wenig mit der sozialen Marktwirtschaft zu tun, die Grundlage unserer Sozialgesetze ist. Natürlich kämpft man gegen die Aushölung von sozialen Mindeststandards. Es ging um Demontrationen. Welches politsche Ziel ist verfassungswidrig?


Was ist an PEGIDA verfassungswidrig ?

Die Deutschlandfeindlichen Parolen bei der Antifa sind zum Beispiel verfassungswidrig, da die Antifa den deutschen Staat zerstören will und durch eine Anarchie ersetzen will.


----------



## lunaticx (19. Februar 2016)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Und du kannst wohl nur Leute beleidigen oder was soll dein Post, dass du dir anmaßt eine Aussage darüber zu treffen, was ich kann und was nicht.
> Im Gegensatz zu dir, haben viele andere und ich die Eier in der Hose und das Unrecht was hier aktuell passiert anzukreiden und auch konstruktive Lösungsansätze zu nennen.



Was von dir so alles als Beleidigung angesehen wird ist toll.
Lösungsansätze ? Wo ? Grenzen sichern und (u.a.) Marokko mit Wirtschaftssanktionen belegen /  einmaschieren (Vorschlag von den" viele andere und ich")  sind also konstruktive Lösungsansätze ? Wofür ?

Das verschiebt das Problem doch nur. Oder meinste die Flüchtlinge wandern dann auf den Mond ? Simsalbim sind se weggezaubert ?

Dein registrieren an der Grenze ? Von wem ? Griechischen / Italienischen Grenzschützern ? Die sowieso keinen Lohn mehr bekommen ?
Von irgendwelchen vermeintlich sicheren Drittstaaten, die von der EU dazu deklariert werden, um irgendwie der Sache Herr zu werden ?



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Aber du hast das oder wie darf man das verstehen?
> Ich würde sehr gerne etwas an der aktuellen Situation ändern, aber es gibt ja leider zu viele Vollpfosten in diesem Land, die es toll finden das eigene Land an die Wand zu fahren.



Ich würde ja gerne ... aber zuviele Vollpfosten ... dann setz dich eben durch ! Wenns sein muss per Gericht !
Wenn hier doch ein hunderttausendfacher Gesetzesbruch vorliegt kann das doch bestimmt im Gericht eingeklagt werden.


P.S.: Wenn ich dich durch meinen Post angegriffen fühlst, aber bei sowas geht mir eben die Hutschnurr hoch. Da schwingt eben sehr viel mit.
Deal with it ... bist doch schon ein Großer.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (19. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Häftlinge die länger als 1 Jahr im Knast saßen sollten nicht nur wie bisher nicht mehr wählbar sein sondern auch nie wieder im öffentlichen Dienst, bei der Polizei, Feuerwehr oder im medizinischen Bereich arbeiten dürfen.
> Andere Berufe sollten aber immer noch erlaubt sein.
> ....



Öhm, und was hat das jetzt mit Christian Klar zu tun?

Zitat aus deinem Link:

"Klar gestalte als freier Unternehmer für ein kleines Honorar die Website des Abgeordneten."


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du solltest genauer lesen. Kapitalismus hat wenig mit der sozialen Marktwirtschaft zu tun, die Grundlage unserer Sozialgesetze ist. Natürlich kämpft man gegen die Aushölung von sozialen Mindeststandards. Es ging um Demontrationen. Welches politsche Ziel ist verfassungswidrig?



Natürlich hat Kapitalismus was mit sozialer Marktwirtschaft zu tun, die soziale Marktwirtschaft ist am Ende auch nichts weiter als eine "gemäßigtere" Version des Kapitalismus mit ein paar gewissen sozialen Spielregeln, am Ende ist es aber genauso Kapitalismus!
Davon ab demontieren wir in Deutschland die soziale Marktwirtschaft schon seit geraumen Jahren immer mehr.

Welche politischen Ziele die Pegida oder die AfD propagiert sind nachweislich verfassungswidrig und jetzt komm nicht wieder damit was irgendwelche Demonstranten die mitlaufen skandieren.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Da die aktuelle Politik ja einen hunderttausendfachen Gesetzesbruch darstellt, könnte man z.B. Klagen vor einem Gericht ... mir wäre nicht bekannt warum der mündige Bürger dies nicht tun kann.



Ich bin kein Jurist. Keine Ahnung, ob Otto-Normalo einfach so klagen könnte. Vielleicht könnte er das tun und dann sollte er das auch, ja. Zumindest die CSU sollte langsam mal von der Klagedrohung zur tatsächlichen Klage übergehen, da stimme ich Ramsauer zu. 

Justiz: CSU-Politiker Ramsauer fordert rasche Klage gegen Merkels Politik - Nachrichten  - DIE WELT


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (19. Februar 2016)

Dann sollte die CSU auch den Arsch in der Hose haben und aus dieser Regierungskoalition des "Unrechts" austreten.

Mit Klagen kennt die CSU sich ja aus. Zumindest wenn Sie mal wieder versuchen Ihre Stammtischgesetze (Ausländermaut, Herdprämie etc.) durchzubringen. Nur verlieren sie immer vor Gericht


----------



## Rolk (19. Februar 2016)

Es gibt ständig Strafanzeigen gegen Merkel. Ich bin nicht auf dem laufenden, aber vor ~2 Wochen war der Stand im Bereich von 30 Anzeigen.

Ansonsten haben mir die letzten 2 Seiten mal wieder ins Gedächniss gerufen wie zuwider mir Linksextreme sind.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Februar 2016)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Dann sollte die CSU auch den Arsch in der Hose haben und aus dieser Regierungskoalition des "Unrechts" austreten.
> 
> Mit Klagen kennt die CSU sich ja aus. Zumindest wenn Sie mal wieder versuchen Ihre Stammtischgesetze (Ausländermaut, Herdprämie etc.) durchzubringen. Nur verlieren sie immer vor Gericht



Genau darum klagt man ja nicht. Würde man klagen wäre das dass 100%ige Ende der Regierung, spätestens dann wenn die Klage durchverhandelt wäre. Es wäre nämlich faktisch ein Vertrauensbruch und das will auch die CSU nicht weil dann kann man ja nicht mehr regieren und im Zweifel gilt in der Politik, lieber regieren als Politik machen die einem vom regieren abhält.


----------



## lunaticx (19. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ich bin kein Jurist. Keine Ahnung, ob Otto-Normalo einfach so klagen könnte. Vielleicht könnte er das tun und dann sollte er das auch, ja. Zumindest die CSU sollte langsam mal von der Klagedrohung zur tatsächlichen Klage übergehen, da stimme ich Ramsauer zu.
> 
> Justiz: CSU-Politiker Ramsauer fordert rasche Klage gegen Merkels Politik - Nachrichten  - DIE WELT



Ich wüsste nicht das es dem Otto-Normal-Verbraucher verboten ist zu klagen. Welches Gesetz sollte ihn abhalten ?
Und für den Fall das es am Geld scheitert -> Crowdfunding.
Aktuell würden sich bestimmt viele Spender dafür finden.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht das es dem Otto-Normal-Verbraucher verboten ist zu klagen. Welches Gesetz sollte ihn abhalten ?
> Und für den Fall das es am Geld scheitert -> Crowdfunding.
> Aktuell würden sich bestimmt viele Spender dafür finden.



Das Problem ist mit der Klage Erfolg zu haben.
Indizien reichen dir bei solch einer Klage nicht und an belastende Unterlagen wirst du als Privat nicht kommen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. Februar 2016)

Die CDU und vor allem die CSU steht vor eine Dilemma, wenn sie nichts tuen stärken sie die AfD, wenn sie aber etwas sagen und der AfD entgegen kommen stärken sie auch die AfD. 
Solange Merkel Kanzlerin ist, kann die Union machen was sie will, die AfD profitiert davon. Und die SPD leidet am meisten unter der SPD-Politik von unserer Kanzlerin. 
Wenn Seehofer nicht bald klagt, wird er auch mit Merkel früher oder später auch selbst die Macht in der eigenen Partei verlieren. 

Er wenn die Mandate der Politiker wirklich in Gefahr sind, werden sie handeln.


----------



## lunaticx (19. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das Problem ist mit der Klage Erfolg zu haben.
> Indizien reichen dir bei solch einer Klage nicht und an belastende Unterlagen wirst du als Privat nicht kommen.



Von welchen belastenden Dokumenten sprechen wir hier ?
Sind die Gesetze welche derzeit gebrochen werden nicht öffentlich zugänglich ? (also das ist nun eine ernstgemeinte Frage, keine Ironie etc.)

Und der Rest ist in den Medien zu finden (Aussage von Merkel etcpp)


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Von welchen belastenden Dokumenten sprechen wir hier ?
> Sind die Gesetze welche derzeit gebrochen werden nicht öffentlich zugänglich ? (also das ist nun eine ernstgemeinte Frage, keine Ironie etc.)
> 
> Und der Rest ist in den Medien zu finden (Aussage von Merkel etcpp)


Das stimmt, aber das wird wahrscheinlich nicht ausreichen. 
Die CSU hätte ja auch noch zusätzlich Zeugen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Von welchen belastenden Dokumenten sprechen wir hier ?
> Sind die Gesetze welche derzeit gebrochen werden nicht öffentlich zugänglich ? (also das ist nun eine ernstgemeinte Frage, keine Ironie etc.)
> 
> Und der Rest ist in den Medien zu finden (Aussage von Merkel etcpp)


Wenn es verfassungswidrig wäre, hätten die Juristen der AfD und der CSU längst geklagt. Das sie es nicht tun, sagt doch alles.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Von welchen belastenden Dokumenten sprechen wir hier ?
> Sind die Gesetze welche derzeit gebrochen werden nicht öffentlich zugänglich ? (also das ist nun eine ernstgemeinte Frage, keine Ironie etc.)
> 
> Und der Rest ist in den Medien zu finden (Aussage von Merkel etcpp)



Du müsstest belegen können das es aus vollen Vorsatz und unter mangelnder Berücksichtigung, oder Ausschließung von Alternativen, geschehen ist und die Regierung wirklich keine "nachvollziehbare Alterntive" gehabt hätte anders zu handeln.
Ansonsten könntest du nämlich als Ergebnis bekommen das zwar Gesetze gebrochen wurden, ja, aber das die aktuelle Situation eine solche Ausnahmesituation ist das ein anderes handeln nicht "verantwortungsvoll" gewesen wäre.
Und das könntest du halt nur mit Korrespondenz, Beschlüssen, usw.

Denke ich zumindest, kann auch sein das ich da falsch liege...



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn es verfassungswidrig wäre, hätten  die Juristen der AfD und der CSU längst geklagt. Das sie es nicht tun,  sagt doch alles.



Oder aber man will sich nur nicht selbst in politische Abseits katapultieren. Nur weil die CSU nicht klagt und leere Drohungen ausspricht heißt das nicht das hinreichende "Beweise" für eine erfolgreiche Klage nicht vorliegen würden.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (19. Februar 2016)

Die CDU braucht doch die CSU nur noch für den Fall, dass es keine große Koalition in nächster Zeit gibt. Aber dabei wird es wohl noch ein oder zwei Wahlperioden bleiben. Durch die AfD verliert die CDU einige Stimmen, so dass sie nur noch mit der SPD koalieren kann. Wenn das Flüchtlingsthema durch ist (und das wird es) wird die nächte Sau durchs Dorf getrieben. Dann wird es auch wieder still um die AfD und sie verschwindet wieder im Gulli wo sie IMHO auch hingehört. Die CDU bekommt wieder Aufwind und kann wahrscheinlich mit den Grünen koalieren. Ob das besser ist sei mal dahingestellt.

Ob man sich einen Partner wie die CSU ans Bein binden will werden sich wohl einige in der Union


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Februar 2016)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Die CDU braucht doch die CSU nur noch für den Fall, dass es keine große Koalition in nächster Zeit gibt. Aber dabei wird es wohl noch ein oder zwei Wahlperioden bleiben. Durch die AfD verliert die CDU einige Stimmen, so dass sie nur noch mit der SPD koalieren kann. Wenn das Flüchtlingsthema durch ist (und das wird es) wird die nächte Sau durchs Dorf getrieben. Dann wird es auch wieder still um die AfD und sie verschwindet wieder im Gulli wo sie IMHO auch hingehört. Die CDU bekommt wieder Aufwind und kann wahrscheinlich mit den Grünen koalieren. Ob das besser ist sei mal dahingestellt.
> 
> Ob man sich einen Partner wie die CSU ans Bein binden will werden sich wohl einige in der Union



Die CDU braucht die CSU da die CSU für die CDU in Bayern antritt (gibt dort keinen CDU-Landesverband), genau wie die CSU die CDU braucht weil sie ansonsten nicht mehr als eine kleine unbedeutende bayrische Landespartei wäre die schreien und toben könnte soviel sie will. 
Entsprechend wirst du auch keinen wirklichen Bruch zwischen beiden Partein erleben.

Und eine schwarz / grünes Regierung wäre selbstredend keinen deut besser als schwarz / rot, oder schwarz / gelb.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (19. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn es verfassungswidrig wäre, hätten die Juristen der AfD und der CSU längst geklagt. Das sie es nicht tun, sagt doch alles.



Gerade die AfD hätte ja nichts zu verlieren. Aber wer selber mit verfassungswidrigen Argumenten wie Schießbefehl und Obergrenzen für Asyl beim Wahlvolk punkten will meidet die Gerichte lieber


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (19. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die CDU braucht die CSU da die CSU für die CDU in Bayern antritt (gibt dort keinen CDU-Landesverband), genau wie die CSU die CDU braucht weil sie ansonsten nicht mehr als eine kleine unbedeutende bayrische Landespartei wäre die schreien und toben könnte soviel sie will.
> Entsprechend wirst du auch keinen wirklichen Bruch zwischen beiden Partein erleben.
> 
> Und eine schwarz / grünes Regierung wäre selbstredend keinen deut besser als schwarz / rot, oder schwarz / gelb.



Ich glaube auch nicht an einen Bruch in der Union. Allerdings braucht die CDU die CSU maximal wegen ihrer Stimme im Bundesrat oder wenn es mal knapp wird bei der Bundestagswahl.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. Februar 2016)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Wenn das Flüchtlingsthema durch ist (und das wird es) wird die nächte Sau durchs Dorf getrieben.


Nein wird es nicht. Es wird in den nächsten Jahren eher schlimmer.
In der Türkei und zwischen Saudi-Arabien und dem Iran ist noch genug Konfliktpotenzial für viele Kriege.
Sieht man jetzt ja auch im Jemen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

Vielleicht sollte der Westen erkennen, dass die größten Fundamentalisten in Saudi Arabien stecken und der Iran dagegen relativ, und die Betonung liegt auf relativ, gemäßigt ist. Nur sind die Saudis weiterhin Kameltreiber, abgesehen davon, dass sie Billionen Dollar besitzen, die Iraner aber an der frühen Schwelle zu einer Industrienation. Darum wurden sie durch Sanktionen zurückentwickelt.

Natürlich droht in der Ecke viel, aber wieviele verarmte Europäer sollte die Welt während der Deutschen Terrorzeit zum zweiten Weltkrieg aufnehmen? Wir regten uns immer darüber auf, das Amerika, Kannada und Australien, die Grenzen dicht machte und der Mob will heute genau dasselbe wieder machen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (19. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Nein wird es nicht. Es wird in den nächsten Jahren eher schlimmer.
> In der Türkei und zwischen Saudi-Arabien und dem Iran ist noch genug Konfliktpotenzial für viele Kriege.
> Sieht man jetzt ja auch im Jemen.



Man wird sich in einiger Zeit in Europa auf irgendeinen Kompromiss einigen und in Deutschland werden wir das Chaos bei Registrierung, Unterbringung und auch Abschiebungen in den Griff kriegen. Dann wird das Thema wieder aus der breiten Öffentlichkeit verschwinden.

Wenn es nach den besorgten Bürgern ginge, wären wir schon bei der Freizügigkeit in der EU durch Bulgarien, Rumänien und Polen überfallen und geplündert worden. Der Zusammenbruch der Sozialkassen wird dabei immer gerne als Angstkarte gezogen die bisher noch ne gestochen hat.

Das die globale Flüchtlingskrise dadurch nicht besser wird ist mir klar. Aber was kümmert es schon einen AfD Anhänger ob die Flüchtlinge jämmerlich irgendwo krepieren. Grenzen dicht und Deutschland den Deutschen, jawoll. Was interessiert mich das Leid der anderen.


----------



## Aegon (19. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Jetzt wird es hier immer lächerlicher ....


So, schaun wir doch mal, wer sich hier lächerlich macht...


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die ist schon klar, wieviele Piratenmitglieder Du damit hier im Forum persönlich beleidigst, oder?



Stichwort beleidigen: 


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nazis





interessierterUser schrieb:


> marodierenden Deppen





interessierterUser schrieb:


> DIESE DEPPEN ...






interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wer mit linkem Terror kommt  und es mit Aktionen gegen z.B. Castortransporte vergleichen will, sollte  den Unterschied von Angriffen gegen Dinge, wie Züge und Behälter  gegenüber Angriffen gegen Menschen verstehen.


Und du solltest mal den Unterschied zwischen "sich einem Bus in den Weg stellen" und "angreifen" verstehen...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. Februar 2016)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Man wird sich in einiger Zeit in Europa auf irgendeinen Kompromiss einigen und in Deutschland werden wir das Chaos bei Registrierung, Unterbringung und auch Abschiebungen in den Griff kriegen. Dann wird das Thema wieder aus der breiten Öffentlichkeit verschwinden.


Und Merkel ist der Engel der alles schaffen wird...
Sorry, aber schon mal bemerkt das in ganz Europa Parteien die der AfD ähnlich sind auf den Vormarsch sind ?
Europa WILL es nicht schaffen, nur gibt es in Deutschland noch viele die das nicht wahrhaben wollen. Ganz nach dem Motto" Am deutschen Wesen soll die Welt genesen".#



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte der Westen erkennen, dass die größten Fundamentalisten in Saudi Arabien stecken und der Iran dagegen relativ, und die Betonung liegt auf relativ, gemäßigt ist. Nur sind die Saudis weiterhin Kameltreiber, abgesehen davon, dass sie Billionen Dollar besitzen, die Iraner aber an der frühen Schwelle zu einer Industrienation. Darum wurden sie durch Sanktionen zurückentwickelt.


Der Iran und gemäßigt ? Die sind genau so radikal wie die in Saudi-Arabien nur sind sie eben Schiiten statt Wahabtisten (bzw. radikale Sunniten). 
Gemäßigt war der Iran, nur als er noch Persien hieß.


----------



## azzih (19. Februar 2016)

Diese Attacke auf Flüchtlinge sind indiskutabel. Ich mag ja die Haltung von AFD und Pegida generell nicht, aber wir leben in nem freien Land und jeder soll seine Meinung kundtun dürfen egal wie dumm oder einseitig sie auch sein mag. Was gar nicht geht ist schutzsuchende Menschen, die grad aus Krieg flüchten hier handgreiflich anzugehen oder eine entsprechende Drohkulissen aufzubauen oder ihre Unterbringung anzuzünden. Wer sowas macht  ist wirklich ein "Untermensch" übelster Sorte und gehört hart Bestraft. Ein Jammer das man solche Leute nicht auch abschieben kann, während man die kriminellen Marokkaner ausfliegt könnte man bitte diese Idioten direkt über dem Ozean rauswerfen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

Aegon schrieb:


> Und du solltest mal den Unterschied zwischen "sich einem Bus in den Weg stellen" und "angreifen" verstehen...


Du hälst es also für eine harmlose Geste? Die wollen nur spielen?
Kennst Du die Gastfreundschaft der Heimatländer der Flüchtlinge?

Beleidigungen funktionieren nur gegen Einzelpersonen oder 
klar definierte Gruppen. Einen Haufen sich rechtswidrig
verhaltender Menschen als "Deppen" zu bezeichnen, ist keine
Beleidigung.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Der Iran und gemäßigt ? Die sind genau so radikal wie die in Saudi-Arabien nur sind sie eben Schiiten statt Wahabtisten (bzw. radikale Sunniten).
> Gemäßigt war der Iran, nur als er noch Persien hieß.



Der Iran war auch nicht gemäßigt das der Schar noch regierte. 
Der Iran war noch nie wirklich gemäßigt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kennst Du die Gastfreundschaft der Heimatländer der Flüchtlinge?


Ja, die ist katastrophal. 
In Syrien hielt sich das dank Assad, der die Islamisten klein gehalten hat aber in Grenzen.

Aber das Leute sich hier die Gesetze so verdrehen wie sie es gerade sehen wollen ist mal wieder typisch für die heutige Gesellschaft, und da ist es egal ob links oder rechts alle machen die gleiche Sch****


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Der Iran war auch nicht gemäßigt das der Schar noch regierte.
> Der Iran war noch nie wirklich gemäßigt.


Da waren sie aber keine geschlossene islamischer Scharia-Gesellschaft. Das meinte ich


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ja, die ist katastrophal.


Dann will ich nicht wissen, wie Du Dich verhalten hast


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Da waren sie aber keine geschlossene islamischer Scharia-Gesellschaft. Das meinte ich



Ob man nun ein Rechtssystem der Wilkür hat, wie unter dem Schar, mit militärischer Unterdrückung, oder die extreme Rechtssprechung der Scharia macht aber keinen Unterschied.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann will ich nicht wissen, wie Du Dich verhalten hast


Ich war dort nie, und werde dort auch nie hinreisen. 
Du willst nicht wissen wie es in Syrien schon vor dem Bürgerkrieg zuging, selbst bei den Kommunisten gab es enormen Rassismus durch Araber gegen ethnische Minderheiten wie den Kurden, Jeziden und Libanesen. 


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ob man nun ein Rechtssystem der Wilkür hat, wie unter dem Schar, mit militärischer Unterdrückung, oder die extreme Rechtssprechung der Scharia macht aber keinen Unterschied.


Das stimmt, aber kulturell ist der Unterschied enorm.


----------



## Aegon (19. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Beleidigungen funktionieren nur gegen Einzelpersonen oder
> klar definierte Gruppen.





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die ist schon klar, wieviele Piratenmitglieder Du damit hier im Forum persönlich beleidigst, oder?


Da hier keiner weiß, wer welcher Partei angehört, ist nicht klar, gegen wen sich das richtet, und somit nach deiner Definition keine Beleidigung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

Ich gehe nicht davon aus, dass in diesem Forum Menschen schreiben, die Flüchtlingsheime anzünden oder auf feindlichste Art und Weise Flüchtlinge empfangen. 
Wenn ich mich damit irre, kann sich jeder persönlich Angegriffene  gerne bei mir melden und ich entschuldige mich ganz herzlich bei ihm. Zu den Piratenmitgliedern
findest Du hier einige Themen, in denen Foristen ganz offen und frei über ihre Mitgliedschaft reden.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Beleidigungen funktionieren nur gegen Einzelpersonen oder
> klar definierte Gruppen. Einen Haufen sich rechtswidrig
> verhaltender Menschen als "Deppen" zu bezeichnen, ist keine
> Beleidigung.



Juristisch gesehen völliger Bullshit.

Mehrere Personen zu beleidigen erfüllt rechtlich zweifelsfrei den Straftatbestand nach §185 StGB der Beldeidigung!
Da gibt es keine Grenze von wegen man könne nur eine Person beleidigen nicht aber Gruppen.

Und Depp erfüllt prinzipiell zweifelsfrei den Tatbestand einer Beleidigung, auch wenn du dir das wieder anders zurechtbiegen willst, da du ja klar definierte Gruppen benennst (zum Beispiel jeden der bei Pegida mitläuft).

Also könnte dich auch jeder der bei Pegida mitläuft und das ließt wegen Beleidigung verklagen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und Depp erfüllt zweifelsfrei den Tatbestand einer Beleidigung, auch wenn du dir das wieder anders zurechtbiegen willst.


Da gibt's auch viele Beispiele aus dem Straßenverkehr, es ist schon oft vorgekommen das Leute wegen eigentlich harmlosen Beleidigungen wie den Mittelfinger verurteilt worden sind. 

@interessierterUser
Die Themen würde ich gerne sehen.
Und nur mal zur Info, in der Anfangszeit der Piraten war ich teilweise sogar recht überzeugter Anhänger dieser Partei nur eben kein Mitglied.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Juristisch gesehen völliger Bullshit.


Nein, weil ich ein VERHALTEN und keine Person kritisierte. Das man STRAFTÄTER für ihr spezielles Verhalten als Deppen bezeichnet, ist eben keine Beleidigung im eigentlichen Sinne. Zu sagen "Vergewaltiger sind für mich Deppen" ist keine Beleidigung. Aber dieses auf ethnische Gruppen ganz allgemein auszudehnen, erfüllt den Tatbestand der Volksverhetzung. Ist der Unterschied so schwer zu verstehen?

Die Straftäter im verlinkten Artikel werden ihre Strafe bekommen.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Diese Art von Aktionen, also Hass,  Terror, Selbstjustiz und Erzeugen von extremer Angst bei anderen sind  die wiederwärtigen Ergebnisse der Aufhetzer von Pegida, AfD und anderen
> Flüchtlinge in Clausnitz: Grölende Menge blockiert Bus in Sachsen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Diese marodierenden Deppen erzeugen nur Kopfschütteln und provozieren  Gewalteinsätze durch Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft. Es gibt  demokratische Methoden, aber die scheint der Mob nicht zu kennen. Und  wer mit linkem Terror kommt und es mit Aktionen gegen z.B.  Castortransporte vergleichen will, sollte den Unterschied von Angriffen  gegen Dinge, wie Züge und Behälter gegenüber Angriffen gegen Menschen  verstehen.
> ...





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, weil ich ein VERHALTEN und keine  Person kritisierte. Das man STRAFTÄTER für ihr spezielles Verhalten als  Deppen bezeichnet, ist eben keine Beleidigung im eigentlichen Sinne. Zu  sagen "Vergewaltiger sind für mich Deppen" ist keine Beleidigung. Die  Straftäter im verlinkten Artikel werden ihre Strafe bekommen.



Nein, in dem oben zitierten Fall wäre DIESE DEPPEN (was durch den verlinkten Artikel auf die Leute bezogen werden könnte) nicht mehr auf ihre Handlungen zurück zu führen sondern eine prinzipielle Beleidigung der Leute, folglich hättest du die Personen beleidigt weil du es prinzipiell vom vorrangegangenen Text abgrenzt und auch noch entsprechend betonst...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

Was ist denn _"Diese Art von Aktionen" 

_


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was ist denn _"Diese Art von Aktionen"
> 
> _



Ich sag dir nur wie es juristisch ausschaut. 
Du pochst doch immer darauf das die Leute sich ordentlich benehmen sollen, aber das schafst du ja anscheinend nicht mal selbst...

Alter Spruch aber halt wahr, wer im Glashaus sitzt soll nicht mit Steinen werfen, vor allem dann nicht wenn er moralisch integer sein möchte.


----------



## Verminaard (19. Februar 2016)

Ernsthaft jetzt?
Wird hier jetzt diskutiert was eine Beleidigung ist und was nicht?
Der interessierteUser hat schon in anderen Threads seine Faehigkeiten mit Doppelmoral und Beleidigungen unter Beweis gestellt.
Soweit, das ich fuer mich beschlossen hatte, nicht mehr mit diesem interessiertenUser zu disktuieren. Leider muss ich den ganzen Muell trotzdem wahrnehmen, dank Quotes.

Gegen solch eine Einstellung kommt man auch mit Argumenten nicht an. Die einen sind super weil links, egal was die anstellen. die anderen sind Deppen und prinzipiell Nazis weil sie was machen was nicht ganz in die eigene Denkensweise passt.
Natuerlich ist das was "der Rechte" macht IMMER verfassungsfeindlich, volksverhetztend und hochgradig strafbar. Auch wenn "der Rechte" sein Recht auf Demonstrationen wahrnimmt.
Da wird nicht reflektiert wer bei solchen Demos die wirklichen Stoerenfriede sind. 
btw. ich fand die Meldung damals ganz witzig, wo sich zwei Linksextreme in Hamburg am Bahnhof gegenseitig Steine an den Kopf geworfen hatten, weil sie voneinander dachten der andere waere ein Rechter. Na zur Entschuldigung, beide waren vermummt.




azzih schrieb:


> Diese Attacke auf Flüchtlinge sind indiskutabel.  Ich mag ja die Haltung von AFD und Pegida generell nicht, aber wir leben  in nem freien Land und jeder soll seine Meinung kundtun dürfen egal wie  dumm oder einseitig sie auch sein mag. Was gar nicht geht ist  schutzsuchende Menschen, die grad aus Krieg flüchten hier handgreiflich  anzugehen oder eine entsprechende Drohkulissen aufzubauen oder ihre  Unterbringung anzuzünden. Wer sowas macht  ist wirklich ein  "Untermensch" übelster Sorte und gehört hart Bestraft. Ein Jammer das  man solche Leute nicht auch abschieben kann, während man die kriminellen  Marokkaner ausfliegt könnte man bitte diese Idioten direkt über dem  Ozean rauswerfen.


Diese Attacke auf Flüchtlinge sind indiskutabel.  Ich mag ja die Haltung von AFD und Pegida generell nicht, aber wir leben  in nem freien Land und jeder soll seine Meinung kundtun dürfen egal wie  dumm oder einseitig sie auch sein mag. Was gar nicht geht ist  schutzsuchende Menschen, die grad aus Krieg flüchten _eine lange Reise ueber mehrere sichere Laender, u.A. Oesterreich, hinter sich haben, wahrscheinlich waren sie zuvor auch schon laengere Zeit in der Tuerkei oder woanders in Sicherheit_, hier handgreiflich  anzugehen oder eine entsprechende Drohkulissen aufzubauen oder ihre  Unterbringung anzuzünden. Wer sowas macht  ist wirklich ein  "Untermensch" übelster Sorte und gehört hart Bestraft. Ein Jammer das  man solche Leute nicht auch abschieben kann, während man die kriminellen  Marokkaner ausfliegt könnte man bitte diese Idioten direkt über dem  Ozean rauswerfen.

Ich hab mal deinen Text korrigiert. So waers auch wirklich richtig. Bitte gerne


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Auch wenn "der Rechte" sein Recht auf Demonstrationen wahrnimmt.


War es denn eine angemeldete Demonstration? Wohl kaum .... 

_"Die Polizei ermittelt nun wegen des Verdachts auf einen Verstoß gegen das Versammlungsgesetz"_
Clausnitz: Grölende Menge blockiert Bus mit Flüchtlingen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was bei raus kommt, wenn im Weißen Haus ein Vollpfosten sitzt, der sich von der Rüstungs und Ölindustrie leiten lässt, konnte man gut bei George Walker Bush sehen.



Und was ist mit dem aktuell amtierenden Präsidenten?

Ein Mann der die völkerrechtswidrigen Drohnenangriffe seines Vorgängers exessiv ausgeweitet hat, Libyen zu einem failed state gemacht hat und jetzt drauf und dran ist, das gleich mit Syrien zu machen?

Achja der hat für seinen "Leistungen" einen Friedensnobelpreis erhalten. 

Für den Mann wäre das von dir vorgeschlagene Wort "Vollpfosten" noch ein Kompliment.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Diese Art von Aktionen, also Hass, Terror, Selbstjustiz und Erzeugen von extremer Angst bei anderen sind die wiederwärtigen Ergebnisse der Aufhetzer von Pegida, AfD und anderen
> Flüchtlinge in Clausnitz: Grölende Menge blockiert Bus in Sachsen - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Ach sind wir wieder bei dieser Form der Argumentation?

Dann ist Frau Merkel, die CDU, die SPD, die Linke, die Grünen auch mit verantwortlich für Köln, für alle Sexualdelikte und sonstige Straftaten, die sie durch ihre Grenzen auf und "Wir schaffen das" Politik befeuert haben.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Diese marodierenden Deppen erzeugen nur Kopfschütteln und provozieren Gewalteinsätze durch Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft. Es gibt demokratische Methoden, aber die scheint der Mob nicht zu kennen. Und wer mit linkem Terror kommt und es mit Aktionen gegen z.B. Castortransporte vergleichen will, sollte den Unterschied von Angriffen gegen Dinge, wie Züge und Behälter gegenüber Angriffen gegen Menschen verstehen.
> 
> DIESE DEPPEN ...



Nein die Linksterroristen greifen lieber die Sicherheitskräfte dieses Landes mit Brandwaffen und Steinen an (versuchter Mord also), zünden Autos an und diffamieren Andersdenkende um Existenzen zu zerstören, sie besetzen (wie z.b. hier in Hamburg) jahrelang den Eigentum anderer (man stelle sich mal vor Pegida hätte die rote Flora besetzt).

Und regelmäßig am 1. Mai überziehen sind in Städten wie Hamburg und Berlin mit ihrem Straßenterror.

Und wenn sich die von ihnen angegriffenen Sicherheitskräfte wehren, dann erdreisten sich irgenwelche Linksextremisten von der Partei die Linke, den Piraten oder den Grünen von Polizeigewalt zu sprechen.



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Der Unterschied zur AfD besteht darin, dass die anderen Parteien neben der Flüchtlingspolitik sich auch um alle anderen Themen kümmern und dazu Konzepte hat.



Sind ja auch länger dabei und haben mehr Personal.



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Wer meint die AfD aus Protest wählen zu müssen, ok, bitte. Aber denen politische Verantwortung zu überlassen zu wollen, ist absolut fahrlässig. IMHO.



Nicht fahrlässiger als die jetzigen Rechtsbrecher.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das würde voraussetzen, dass Nazis denken. Das ist ein Widerspruch.



Hermann Goring – Wikipedia



			
				Wikipedi schrieb:
			
		

> Bei dem IQ-Test im Nürnberger Prozess wurde bei Göring ein IQ von 138 festgestellt.



PS: Mir geht es hier nicht darum den Verbrecher Hermann Göring zu verteidigen. Der Mann ist angesichts seiner begangenen Verbrechen viel zu glimpflich davon gekommen.

Mir ging es darum, die nicht vorhandenen Argumente von interessierterUser zu widerlegen.

Wobei das überflüssig ist, die widerlegen sich zum größten Teil selbst, weil nicht vorhanden. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was ist an Antifa Demonstrationen schlimmes zu erkennen? Welches der politischen Inhalte ist nicht mit unserem Grundgesetz im Einklang?



Deutschland verrecke. Bomber Harris do it again. All Cops are Bastard.

Nur mal so auf die schnelle. Darüber hinaus gehen die Linksterroristen von der Antifa gerne vermummt auf ihre "Demonstrationen".

Auch wieder ein Gesetzverstoß. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Begriff im Artikel ist falsch, weil es keine angemeldete Demontration war.



Weil die Linksterroristen vom schwarzen Block und von der Antifa das ja auch regelmäßig machen, ne?

Oder meldet Mutti die Demo für die Linksterroristen an?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Werte in Deutschland verfallen restlos



Absolut. Dank Sozialsten, illegaler Einwanderer und den Anhänger einer totalitären Gewaltideologie aus dem nahen Osten.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Was von dir so alles als Beleidigung angesehen wird ist toll.
> Lösungsansätze ? Wo ? Grenzen sichern und (u.a.) Marokko mit Wirtschaftssanktionen belegen /  einmaschieren (Vorschlag von den" viele andere und ich")  sind also konstruktive Lösungsansätze ? Wofür ?



Dafür unser Land und unser Volk zu schützen. Eine der Kernaufgaben jedes Staates.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Das verschiebt das Problem doch nur. Oder meinste die Flüchtlinge wandern dann auf den Mond ? Simsalbim sind se weggezaubert ?



A) Sozialtouristen, keine Flüchtlinge.

B) Ist das unsere Sorge? Sie haben nicht hier zu sein. Alles andere ist nicht unser Problem. Hauptsache weg mit den illegalen Einwanderern.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Dein registrieren an der Grenze ? Von wem ? Griechischen / Italienischen Grenzschützern ? Die sowieso keinen Lohn mehr bekommen ?
> Von irgendwelchen vermeintlich sicheren Drittstaaten, die von der EU dazu deklariert werden, um irgendwie der Sache Herr zu werden ?



Unseren Grenzschützern z.b.? Oder wozu unterhalten wir eigentlich ein Militär?

Die können doch den Grenzschutz übernehmen.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gerne ... aber zuviele Vollpfosten ... dann setz dich eben durch ! Wenns sein muss per Gericht !



Erstens genießen die Politiker im Bundestag Immunität. Die müsste durch den Bundestag aufgehoben werden.

Wie wahrscheinlich wird der CDU/SPD Bundestag die Immunität der Bundesregierung wohl aufheben?

Zweitens darf ich nur zum BVerfG wenn meine persönlichen Grundrechte verletzt werden.

Und Art 16aGG (der ja ständig verletzt wird) ist nur mal kein Grundrecht, dass ich als Deutscher genieße.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte der Westen erkennen, dass die größten Fundamentalisten in Saudi Arabien stecken und der Iran dagegen relativ, und die Betonung liegt auf relativ, gemäßigt ist.



Kannst ja mal als Frau nach Iran gehen und einem Mann widersprechen 

Oder du bist im Iran wahlweise Homosexuell, Christ oder Jude. Kannst ja auch mal Ehebrecher oder Leute fragen, die keine Muslime mehr sein wollen.

Total gemäßigt der Iran.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nur sind die Saudis weiterhin Kameltreiber, abgesehen davon, dass sie Billionen Dollar besitzen, die Iraner aber an der frühen Schwelle zu einer Industrienation. Darum wurden sie durch Sanktionen zurückentwickelt.



Saudis als Kameltreiber zu bezeichnen, ist das nicht rassistisch?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> War es denn eine angemeldete Demonstration? Wohl kaum ....
> 
> _"Die Polizei ermittelt nun wegen des Verdachts auf einen Verstoß gegen das Versammlungsgesetz"_
> Clausnitz: Grölende Menge blockiert Bus mit Flüchtlingen - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Alleine der Tweet von Jan Böhmermann ist ein Witz:



			
				Jan Böhermann schrieb:
			
		

> Clausnitz (Sachsen), gestern.
> 
> Der deutsche Angstmob begrüßt die, die dem Tod von der Schippe gesprungen sind.



Er wollte eher sagen, diejenigen die durch halb Europa wandern um sich die besten Sozialsystem auszusuchen.

Oder muss man neuerdings in Österreich "dem Tod von der Schippe springen"?


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Oder muss man neuerdings in Österreich "dem Tod von der Schippe springen"?



Freilich, überleg nurmal Östereich brächte denn nässten Adolf Hitler hervor, einen hatten sie ja schon, du wärst da deines Lebens nicht mehr sicher. 
Also ich würde da keine Minute in Östereich bleiben wollen bei einer Gefahr die so beständig wie ein Damoklesschwert über einem schwebt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Freilich, überleg nurmal Östereich brächte denn nässten Adolf Hitler hervor, einen hatten sie ja schon, du wärst da deines Lebens nicht mehr sicher.
> Also ich würde da keine Minute in Östereich bleiben wollen bei einer Gefahr die so beständig wie ein Damoklesschwert über einem schwebt.



Dann natürlich.

Aber danach sieht es doch im Moment in Österreich nicht aus, oder habe ich was verpasst?


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber danach sieht es doch im Moment in Österreich nicht aus,* oder habe ich was verpasst?*



Ja denn schwarzen Humor hinter der Aussage.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja denn schwarzen Humor hinter der Aussage.



Haha ok 

Das Forum brauch einen Sarcasm Sign , dann gäbe es wohl weniger Verständnisprobleme


----------



## Verminaard (19. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja denn schwarzen Humor hinter der Aussage.



Der sitzt doch im Oval Office!


Oesterreich ist aber am besten Wege in eine Richtung die nicht so wirklich erstrebenswert ist. Oder vielleicht doch?

Warum will Faymann von der SPÖ so Sachen wie Obergrenze fuer Asylanten? 
Ist bestimmt nicht das Programm Nr1 der SPÖ sondern den Erfolgen der FPÖ und Strache geschuldet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ....


Wo soll man bei dem menschenverachtendem Blödsinn anfangen?

Zum einen jagst Du einem Gespenst hinterher, wenn Du meinst, dass ich Gewalttaten von irgendeiner Seite gut heiße. Trotzdem ist ein "Ding" etwas anderes, als ein Mensch. Leere Flüchtlingsheime anzuzünden ist darum auch nur Sachbeschädigung, bewohnte etwas ganz anderes. Und ein Auto lebt auch nicht. 

Schön, dass auch Du die Demonstrationsparolen der Pegida mit Entgleisungen vom linksextremen Rand vergleichst. Wir würden einen Schritt weiter kommen, wenn Du das wirklich erkennen würdest. Zu Deinem geliebten Idol, einem Morphinisten in Phantasieuniformen. Der wäre jeder Möglichkeit hinterher gelaufen, um wichtig, bedeutend und reich zu werden. Aber es geht nicht um verurteilte Massenmörder, es geht um heute lebende Nazis, genauer Neonazis, deren durchnittlicher IQ alles andere als oberhalb des Bundesdurchschnitts liegt. Das die Rattenfänger dieser dumpfen Masse durchaus die eine oder andere Fähigkeit haben, ist etwas anderes. 

Aber zum Kern Deiner menschenverachtenden Einstellung gegenüber Kriegsflüchtlingen. Wo bleibt man, wenn man in jedem "sichererem Drittland" wie ein Stück Abfall behandelt wird? Ich wünsche Dir von ganzem Herzen niemals in die Situation zu kommen, fliehen zu müssen und von Zynikern wie Dir empfangen zu werden, die dich ebenso kaltherzig verrecken lassen würden. Denn warum sollten Deine Probleme ihre Probleme sein? Die Menschenrechte sind an Dir im D-Zug vorbeigerauscht.

Zu Deiner absurden Kausalkette zu Frau Merkel und der angeblichen Verantwortung an Kölner Silvester Straftaten. Es geht um eine ganz andere Gruppe von Asylanten die wenig mit dem Syrienkonflikt zu tun hat. Die Klage geht zu Recht an die Polizei, die bewußt nicht eingegriffen hat. Gründe dafür werden in Gerichtsverfahren offen gelegt werden.

Zu Deinem Wissen über den Iran, Frauen fahren Autos, leiten Firmen, nehmen am öffentlichen Leben teil. Wenn man andererseits an Steinigungen auf dem Land denkt, ist es tiefstes Mittelalter, schaust Du Dir aber an, wie Frauen in Saudi-Arabien behandelt werden, sind es zwei Welten. Darum schrieb ich "_im Vergleich relativ gemäßigt"_, aber selektives und verfälschendes zitieren beherrscht Du gut. Ich war lange im Iran und habe eine Fahrzeugproduktion mitgeplant. 

Kameltreiber ist kein Rassismus, sondern beschreibt eine Kultur, bei der Kamelrennen weiterhin höher im Kurs stehen, als Leiten von Industriebetrieben. Darum wird Saudi-Arabien vermutlich auch keine militärisch gefährliche Macht wie Nordkorea oder der Iran werden, die Technik dazu nutzen, selber Waffen zu entwickeln.  Aber es werden durch Saudi-Arabien massiv Terroristen unterstützt, genauso wie durch den Iran. Was wir im dreißig jährigen Krieg erlebten, steht der islamischen Welt noch bevor.
Frank-Walter Steinmeier in Saudi-Arabien: Die Demokratie-Show - SPIEGEL ONLINE
_"Der Außenminister spricht über die Zivilgesellschaft, doch die Prinzen interessieren sich mehr für Kamelrennen._*"

*Ich finde die Pegida weiterhin unerträglich und solange die AfD bekennende Neonazis nicht aus ihren Reihen ausgliedert, ist sie keine ernstzunehmende Partei


----------



## Aegon (19. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wo soll man bei dem menschenverachtendem Blödsinn anfangen?


Ganz einfach. Damit, ihn nicht als "menschenverachtendem Blödsinn" zu betiteln, sondern seriös damit umzugehen und andere Ansichten ernst zu nehmen. Aber das scheint bei so einer engstirnigen Denkweise wohl nicht möglich zu sein.


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Februar 2016)

*interessierterUser* 

Ja, Kaaruzos Sichtweise ist egoistisch und kennt keine humanitäre Verantwortung. Andererseits sollte man einsehen, dass nach dem Scheitern der Verteilung von Flüchtlingen in der EU nach Quoten keine Möglichkeit einer humanen Lösung bleibt. Alle in Deutschland aufzunehmen ist logistisch, finanziell und gesellschaftlich undurchführbar. Wir MÜSSEN egoistisch denken und uns abschotten. 

Vielleicht überzeugt dich ja Richard Sulik? -> Richard Sulik: "Merkel bricht Verfassung" - YouTube


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser;8045728

Zu Deinem Wissen über den Iran schrieb:
			
		

> im Vergleich relativ gemäßigt"[/I], aber selektives und verfälschendes zitieren beherrscht Du gut. Ich war lange im Iran und habe eine Fahrzeugproduktion mitgeplant.


Der Iran ist eben nicht moderner als Saudi-Arabien... Im Iran werden jährlich genauso viele Menschen wie in Saudi-Arabien hingerichtet, die leicht besseren Verhältnisse in einigen Gegenden sind auch nur durch die post-Scharia Zeit unter dem Scheich entstanden. 

Und "Kameltreiber" ist wie "Ziegenhirte" Rassismus, auch wenn es vielleicht anders gemeint ist.

Die Linke hat sich von den SED Leuten auch nicht getrennt, und es gibt auch keine Distanzierung zu bekennenden Linksextremisten der Antifa... 
Ich denke die ganzen NSDAP-Kader in der CDU, SPD und der FDP in der frühen Phase der BRD muss ich gar nicht erst erwähnen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wo soll man bei dem menschenverachtendem Blödsinn anfangen?



Und was genau ist jetzt schon wieder "menschenverachtend"? 

Kannst du auch was anderes außer Unterstellungen und Beleidigungen? 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Zum einen jagst Du einem Gespenst hinterher, wenn Du meinst, dass ich Gewalttaten von irgendeiner Seite gut heiße. Trotzdem ist ein "Ding" etwas anderes, als ein Mensch. Leere Flüchtlingsheime anzuzünden ist darum auch nur Sachbeschädigung, bewohnte etwas ganz anderes. Und ein Auto lebt auch nicht.



Man sollte Beiträge schon im ganzen lesen, wenn man darauf antwortet.

Was ist mit den Brandwaffen und Steinen die gegen Polizisten geworfen werden?

Was ist mit dem jährlichen Straßenterror am 1. Mai? 

Geht das nicht gegen Menschen?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Schön, dass auch Du die Demonstrationsparolen der Pegida mit Entgleisungen vom linksextremen Rand vergleichst. Wir würden einen Schritt weiter kommen, wenn Du das wirklich erkennen würdest.



Bei Pegida ist die arbeitende Mittelschicht, die offen demonstriert.

Bei der Antifa sind es bei Mutti wohnende Sozialhilfeempfänger die sich vermummen.

Ist total das gleiche 




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Zu Deinem geliebten Idol, einem Morphinisten in Phantasieuniformen.



Gott, lies doch mal die Beiträge vorher richtig. 

Ich schrieb:



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> PS: Mir geht es hier nicht darum den Verbrecher Hermann Göring zu verteidigen. Der Mann ist angesichts seiner begangenen Verbrechen viel zu glimpflich davon gekommen.



Ich habe doch deutlich gemacht, dass Hermann Göring ein Verbrecher ist/war.

Wie du da auf die Idee kommen kannst, der Mann wäre mein Idol weißt vermutlich nur du.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der wäre jeder Möglichkeit hinterher gelaufen, um wichtig, bedeutend und reich zu werden. Aber es geht nicht um verurteilte Massenmörder, es geht um heute lebende Nazis, genauer Neonazis, deren durchnittlicher IQ alles andere als oberhalb des Bundesdurchschnitts liegt.



Welche Neonazis? Du tust ja so, als wären die an jeder Straßenecke.

Terrorismus: Islamisten radikalisieren sich immer ofter in Brussel und Paris - DIE WELT

Aus dem Artikel:

"Für etwa die Hälfte bis zwei Drittel der europäischen Bevölkerung passt der Islam nicht in die westliche Welt"

Lass mich raten, alles Neonazis?

Kaum einer in Europa will Merkels "Wir schaffen das"

Lass mich raten, alles Neonazis?

"Politbarometer" zu Fluchtlingspolitik: Mehrheit fur Grenzkontrollen - DIE WELT

Ist die Mehrheit der Deutschen jetzt auch alles Neonazi?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber zum Kern Deiner menschenverachtenden Einstellung gegenüber Kriegsflüchtlingen.



Lesen ist echt nicht deine Stärke, oder?

Welche Flüchtlinge? Wer durch halb Europa wandert und mehrere Staaten hinter sich lässt, der "flieht" nicht.

Flüchtlinge sind es nicht mehr, seit sie die Türkei betreten haben. Willst du das nicht verstehen?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wo bleibt man, wenn man in jedem "sichererem Drittland" wie ein Stück Abfall behandelt wird?



Achso, in jedem Land Europas (außer Deutschland) werden diese Sozialtouristen wie "Abfall" behandelt?

Hast du dafür auch Beweise?

Oder ist es eher so, dass sie nicht überall Vollpension bekommen wie in Deutschland und überall kackdreist Forderung stellen.

Komische "Flüchtlinge" die überall randalieren, weil es nicht das gibt, was sie wollen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Denn warum sollten Deine Probleme ihre Probleme sein? Die Menschenrechte sind an Dir im D-Zug vorbeigerauscht.



Was für Menschenrechte? Diese Leute sind illegale Einwanderer. Die haben ein Recht auf Rückreise, sonst gar nichts.

Die sind nur eine volkswirtschaftliche Belastung, die wir ohne Not und ohne Grund hier haben. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Zu Deiner absurden Kausalkette zu Frau Merkel und der angeblichen Verantwortung an Kölner Silvester Straftaten. Es geht um eine ganz andere Gruppe von Asylanten die wenig mit dem Syrienkonflikt zu tun hat. Die Klage geht zu Recht an die Polizei, die bewußt nicht eingegriffen hat. Gründe dafür werden in Gerichtsverfahren offen gelegt werden.



Nicht weniger absurd, als deine Kausalkette. Fakt ist, es waren Asylanten und sogenannte "Flüchtlinge".

Und wer hat diese illegalen Einwanderer rechtswidrig ins Land geholt? Da hast du deine Kausalkette.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Zu Deinem Wissen über den Iran, Frauen fahren Autos, leiten Firmen, nehmen am öffentlichen Leben teil.



Und haben einen Vormund. Wahlweise der Vater, ab der Ehe der Mann.

Erwachsene Frauen haben im Jahr 2016 in diesem Land einen gesetzlichen Vormund.

Die dürfen ohne Erlaubnis ihres Mannes, nicht mal das Land verlassen.

Total liberal der Iran 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn man andererseits an Steinigungen auf dem Land denkt, ist es tiefstes Mittelalter, schaust Du Dir aber an, wie Frauen in Saudi-Arabien behandelt werden, sind es zwei Welten.



Eigentlich nicht. Die selbe Gewaltideologie die die Frauen unterdrückt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum schrieb ich "_im Vergleich relativ gemäßigt"_,



Ja gegenüber Nordkorea ist der Iran auch "im Vergleich relativ gemäßigt".

Wenn du den Vergleichswert so weit unten ansetzt (Saudi-Arabien als Maßstab) ist es auch nicht schwer, gemäßigter zu erscheinen.

Macht das den Iran jetzt plötzlich zum Hort der Gleichberechtigung? Nein natürlich nicht.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> aber selektives und verfälschendes zitieren beherrscht Du gut.



Sagt der User, der mir faktenwidrig unterstellt, Hermann Göring wäre mein Idol.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich war lange im Iran und habe eine Fahrzeugproduktion mitgeplant.



Angesichts deiner Deutschkenntnisse wage ich das stark zu bezweifeln, dass du überhaupt arbeitest.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kameltreiber ist kein Rassismus, sondern beschreibt eine Kultur, bei der Kamelrennen weiterhin höher im Kurs stehen, als Leiten von Industriebetrieben.



Dieser Versuch sich rauszureden ist jetzt nur noch peinlich.

Du unterstellst zwei lang, zwei breit, der Hälfte der User hier Rassismus und wenn du einen offen rassistische Spruch bringst, redest du dich auch noch halbherzig raus.

Peinlich.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich finde die Pegida weiterhin unerträglich und solange die AfD bekennende Neonazis nicht aus ihren Reihen ausgliedert, ist sie keine ernstzunehmende Partei



Na nach deiner Logik ist doch selbst Horst Seehofer bestimmt ein bekennender Neonazis.



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> *interessierterUser*
> 
> Ja, Kaaruzos Sichtweise ist egoistisch und kennt keine humanitäre Verantwortung.



Ist es neuerdings egoistisch, dass man die Einhaltung geltendes Rechts verlangt?

Ich will, nein ich verlange, dass meine Regierung das Recht einhält und durchsetzt.

Das ist die einzige Veranwortung, die die Politiker haben.


----------



## Aegon (19. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und "Kameltreiber" ist wie "Ziegenhirte" Rassismus, auch wenn es vielleicht anders gemeint ist.


Wenn er das sagt, ist es kein Rassismus. Rassismus ist ja bekanntlich für Nazis, nicht für Kommunisten


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2016)

Aegon schrieb:


> Wenn er das sagt, ist es kein Rassismus. Rassismus ist ja bekanntlich für Nazis, nicht für Kommunisten



Das Ungute im Gutmensch  | ZEITmagazin



			
				Die Zeit schrieb:
			
		

> Der Gutmensch glaubt, dass er, im Kampf für das, was er für "das Gute" hält, von jeder zwischenmenschlichen Rücksicht und jeder zivilisatorischen Regel entpflichtet ist. Beleidigungen, Demütigungen und sogar Gewalt sind erlaubt.




Genau das trifft den Kern auf den Punkt und kann man Wort für Wort auf  interessierterUser anwenden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Wir MÜSSEN egoistisch denken und uns abschotten.


Das ist eine Lösung, aber eine, die ich menschenverachtend nenne. Es gibt andere und humanere, die habe ich hier oft genug geschildert. Frau Merkel, getrieben von industriellen Gruppen, will vermutlich die Wirtschaft ankurbeln und Arbeitskräfte in Land holen. Sie denkt 5-10 Jahre weiter. Schau Dir die Geburtszahlen in Deutschland an:
https://www.destatis.de/DE/Publikat...ung/_Grafik/Geburtenziffer1.png?__blob=poster

Das Problem sind die in zehn Jahren in Rente gehenden Jahrgänge kurz vor dem Pillenknick. Es soll gegen gesteuert werden, indem wir uns mit Menschen im arbeitsfähigen Alter vollsaugen. Es ist billiger, Menschen funf Jahre Deutschuntericht und ein paar Weiterbildungen zu geben, als Kinder 25 Jahre großzuziehen.  Ich halte das Experiment für gewagt, aber das wird ein Beweggrund sein. Der andere ist bei Frau Merkel scheinbar wirklich humanitärer Art, und dafür verdient sie meine Hochachtung. Es wird jetzt etwas kosten und ja, viele der Flüchtlinge sind unserer Kultur extrem fremd, das wird dauern und nicht schmerzlos funktionieren.

@Aegon, 
warum sollte  auf einen zynischen Agitator nicht als solchen bezeichnen? Was Karuzzo hier schreibt, mag seine Meinung sein, aber auch Meinungen kann man bewerten. Und menschenverachtend bleibt menschenverachtend, egal, wie man es wendet. Aber schön, dass Du das Wort "Gutmensch" nutzt, und damit deine politsche Herkunft offen legst. Du hast den Text verstanden? 

Wo beleidige ich Menschen wegen Ihrer Meinung? Es geht um HANDLUNGEN, um angezündete Flüchtlingsheime, um Bedrohung von Flüchtlingen und um offene Volksverhetzung. Ich habe doch nichts gegen Menschen, die keine Flüchtlinge aufnehmen wollen, solange sie dabei gewaltfrei bleiben und die Flüchtlinge nicht bedrohen.  Aber genau das passiert durch das VERHALTEN, und genau das wird kritisiert und zwar deutlich.


----------



## Aegon (19. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> @Aegon,
> Aber schön, dass Du das Wort "Gutmensch" nutzt, und damit deine politsche Herkunft offen legst.


Das würde mich jetzt aber interessieren, wo ich das Wort "Gutmensch" verwendet habe.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. Februar 2016)

Aegon schrieb:


> Wenn er das sagt, ist es kein Rassismus. Rassismus ist ja bekanntlich für Nazis, nicht für Kommunisten


Ich kenn da viele Fälle davon, in denen Kommunisten sich richtig rassistisch geäußert haben. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> @Aegon,
> warum sollte  auf einen zynischen Agitator nicht als solchen bezeichnen? Was Karuzzo hier schreibt, mag seine Meinung sein, aber auch Meinungen kann man bewerten. Und menschenverachtend bleibt menschenverachtend, egal, wie man es wendet. Aber schön, dass Du das Wort "Gutmensch" nutzt, und damit deine politsche Herkunft offen legst.


Das ist auch nur *deine* Meinung, und keine feststehende Tatsache.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist eine Lösung, aber eine, die ich menschenverachtend nenne. Es gibt andere und humanere, die habe ich hier oft genug geschildert. Frau Merkel, getrieben von industriellen Gruppen, will vermutlich die Wirtschaft ankurbeln und Arbeitskräfte in Land holen. Sie denkt 5-10 Jahre weiter. Schau Dir die Geburtszahlen in Deutschland an:
> https://www.destatis.de/DE/Publikat...ung/_Grafik/Geburtenziffer1.png?__blob=poster
> 
> Das Problem sind die in zehn Jahren in Rente gehenden Jahrgänge kurz vor dem Pillenknick. Es soll gegen gesteuert werden, indem wir uns mit Menschen im arbeitsfähigen Alter vollsaugen. Es ist billiger, Menschen funf Jahre Deutschuntericht und ein paar Weiterbildungen zu geben, als Kinder 25 Jahre großzuziehen.  Ich halte das Experiment für gewagt, aber das wird ein Beweggrund sein. Der andere ist bei Frau Merkel scheinbar wirklich humanitärer Art, und dafür verdient sie meine Hochachtung. Es wird jetzt etwas kosten und ja, viele der Flüchtlinge sind unserer Kultur extrem fremd, das wird dauern und nicht schmerzlos funktionieren.



Wenn es "Flüchtlinge" wären, dann dürften sie in jedem Fall nicht dauerhaft hier bleiben. Asyl ist immer nur als vorübergehender Schutz gedacht, bist das Heimatland wieder befriedet ist.

Hier wird gerade normale Einwanderung mit dem Asylrecht vermischt. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> @Aegon,
> warum sollte  auf einen zynischen Agitator nicht als solchen bezeichnen? Was Karuzzo hier schreibt, mag seine Meinung sein, aber auch Meinungen kann man bewerten. Und menschenverachtend bleibt menschenverachtend, egal, wie man es wendet.



Wenn man die Einhaltung bestehender Gesetzte verlangt, dann ist das Menschenverachtend.

Diese Logik ist "bestechend". 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber schön, dass Du das Wort "Gutmensch" nutzt, und damit deine politsche Herkunft offen legst.



Ich benutzt das Wort "Gutmensch" nach den Regel, nach denen es im Duden steht.

Definition:



			
				Duden schrieb:
			
		

> [naiver] Mensch, der sich in einer als unkritisch, übertrieben, nervtötend o. ä. empfundenen Weise im Sinne der Political Correctness verhält, sich für die Political Correctness einsetzt



Wo du aus dieser Definition eine politische Herkunft ableiten kannst, erschließt sich mir nicht.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wo beleidige ich Menschen wegen Ihrer Meinung?



Am laufenden Band.

Wahlweise nennst du sie Deppen, Hetzer, Rassisten oder Agitatoren. Aber wie gesagt, dieser Artikel erkärt das Phänomen sehr treffend.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht um HANDLUNGEN, um angezündete Flüchtlingsheime, um Bedrohung von Flüchtlingen und um offene Volksverhetzung. Ich habe doch nichts gegen Menschen, die keine Flüchtlinge aufnehmen wollen, solange sie dabei gewaltfrei bleiben und die Flüchtlinge nicht bedrohen.  Aber genau das passiert durch das VERHALTEN, und genau das wird kritisiert und zwar deutlich.



Ich bin absolut gewaltfrei und habe bisher niemanden Bedroht. Und trotzdem beleidigst und diffamierst du mich in einer Tour.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

Aegon schrieb:


> Das würde mich jetzt aber interessieren, wo ich das Wort "Gutmensch" verwendet habe.


Entschuldigung, falsche Zeile betrachtet. War nicht böse gemeint ...


----------



## Framinator (19. Februar 2016)

So. Es wird mal Zeit Verfassungsklage gegen Merkel einzuleiten. Sollte das die CSU nicht machen kein Problem. Die Klage kommt von Professor Schachtschneider (absoluter Experte in Sachen Verfassung). Merkel gehört vor Gericht und dann direkt ausser Verkehr gezogen.

Die CSU hat schon recht wenn sie unseren Staat als Unrechtstaat betitelt. Das war mir schon lange klar!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Wenn man die Einhaltung bestehender Gesetzte verlangt, dann ist das Menschenverachtend.


Nein, aber Deine Bezeichungen für Kriegsflüchtlinge sind es. Sie sind zynisch und widerwärtig. 

Es ist Deine Meinung, sie ist Dir erlaubt, aber mögen muss man Dich dafür nicht. Und wenn
ich Deine Aussagen als menschenverachtend bezeichne, ist das meine Meinung. Dass man 
dafür sofort von jenen persönlich angegriffen wird, ist bezeichnend für eine Gruppe, die ihre
eigene Volksverhetzung als Meinungsfreiheit ansieht. Es ist entlarvend ....



Framinator schrieb:


> Die Klage kommt von Professor Schachtschneider (absoluter Experte in Sachen Verfassung).


Das passierte vor drei Wochen ...

Ich zitiere mal aus der Klageschift:
_____________
_*Die Forderungen der Initiative:*
_

_Sicherung der Grenzen gegen den massenhaften, illegalen Grenzübertritt_ 
_Die flächendeckende und kompromißlose Durchsetzung der inneren Sicherheit_ 
_Eine Diskussion über eine Deutsche Identität._ 
_        Insbesondere bei Punkt 3 sagte Kubitschek:
       Wenn diese Politik so aufrecht erhalten wird, dann ist die deutsche Identität bedroht.
       Die Initiative unterstützt vor allen Dingen das rechtliche Vorgehen von Prof. Schachtschneider.
_______________

Aha, eine deutsche Identität. Wo auch immer sich die in der Verfassung versteckt hat. 
Warten wir das Urteil ab. Über unsere Werte zu reden, wäre für manchen der Pegidasten 
sicherlich ganz hilfreich._ D_ie Flüchtlinge bekommen Integrationskurse. Aber ob man gewalt-
bereite Pedigasten so schnell in unsere Kultur integrieren kann?

Sollen jetzt in Deutschland Sittenwächter eingeführt werden, Blockwarte und anderes
krudes Zeug? Ich lasse mich überraschen ...


----------



## Bester_Nick (19. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist eine Lösung, aber eine, die ich menschenverachtend nenne. Es gibt andere und humanere, die habe ich hier oft genug geschildert. Frau Merkel, getrieben von industriellen Gruppen, will vermutlich die Wirtschaft ankurbeln und Arbeitskräfte in Land holen. Sie denkt 5-10 Jahre weiter. Schau Dir die Geburtszahlen in Deutschland an:
> https://www.destatis.de/DE/Publikat...ung/_Grafik/Geburtenziffer1.png?__blob=poster
> 
> Das Problem sind die in zehn Jahren in Rente gehenden Jahrgänge kurz vor dem Pillenknick. Es soll gegen gesteuert werden, indem wir uns mit Menschen im arbeitsfähigen Alter vollsaugen. Es ist billiger, Menschen funf Jahre Deutschuntericht und ein paar Weiterbildungen zu geben, als Kinder 25 Jahre großzuziehen.  Ich halte das Experiment für gewagt, aber das wird ein Beweggrund sein. Der andere ist bei Frau Merkel scheinbar wirklich humanitärer Art, und dafür verdient sie meine Hochachtung. Es wird jetzt etwas kosten und ja, viele der Flüchtlinge sind unserer Kultur extrem fremd, das wird dauern und nicht schmerzlos funktionieren.



Das ist sehr optimistisch gedacht. Gefällt mir. Und dennoch können wir nicht alle aufnehmen. Auch die Zahl derer, die an diesem Experiment teilnehmen können, ist begrenzt. Um egoistisches Abschotten kommen wir deshalb nicht drumrum.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, aber Deine Bezeichungen für Kriegsflüchtlinge sind es. Sie sind zynisch und widerwärtig.



Weil es keine Flüchtlinge sind. Du verstehst es immer noch nicht, oder?

Vor welchen Zuständen "flieht" man denn bitte aus Österreich?

Diese Leute sind seitdem sie Syrien verlassen und sicherere Staaten betreten haben, keine Flüchtlinge mehr. 

Wer durch halb Europa wandert, nur um nach Deutschland zu kommen, der ist kein Flüchtling. Der flüchtet nicht vor Krieg und Tod.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist Deine Meinung, sie ist Dir erlaubt, aber mögen muss man Dich dafür nicht. Und wenn ich Deine Aussagen als menschenverachtend bezeichne, ist das meine Meinung. Dass man dafür sofort von jenen persönlich angegriffen wird, ist bezeichnend für eine Gruppe, die ihre eigene Volksverhetzung als Meinungsfreiheit ansieht. Es ist entlarvend ....



Die Forderung, nach der Einhaltung bestehenden Rechts ist weder Menschenverachtend noch Volksverhetzend.


----------



## Framinator (19. Februar 2016)

Merkel bricht Deutsches Recht. Es ist absolut illegal wie diese Frau unser Land regiert. Die Folgen werden unsere Kinder und Kindeskinder ganz hart zu spüren bekommen. Deshalb gibts ja auch dieses Gesetz das Merkel bewusst (das behaupte ich mal) ausser Kraft setzt. Sowas gab es zuletzt unter Hitler.

Und Schachtschneider schwätzt nicht der handelt. Jetzt warten wir mal ab. Es braucht keine CSU um zu handeln!

@Kaaruzo
Genauso sehe ich das auch!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Vor welchen Zuständen "flieht" man denn bitte aus Österreich?...


Vor dem Zustand, nicht ins Land gelassen zu werden? Und mit sicherem Drittland meinst Du sicherlich die Türkei, die Ihre Grenzen für Menschen unter direktem Beschuss geschlossen hat? Sehr gut. Man nennt dieses Verhalten, sich aus der Verantwortung zu stehlen.

Ich kritisiere Dich nicht für Deine juristische Haltung, ich kritisiere Dich für Deine zynischen Bezeichnungen. Ähnliche wurden auch in den späten dreißiger Jahren für Millionen Menschen genutzt, die Europa vor dem Faschismus verlassen wollten.


----------



## the_leon (19. Februar 2016)

Framinator schrieb:


> Merkel bricht Deutsches Recht. Es ist absolut illegal wie diese Frau unser Land regiert. Die Folgen werden unsere Kinder und Kindeskinder ganz hart zu spüren bekommen. Deshalb gibts ja auch dieses Gesetz das Merkel bewusst (das behaupte ich mal) ausser Kraft setzt. Sowas gab es zuletzt unter Hitler.
> 
> Und Schachtschneider schwätzt nicht der handelt. Jetzt warten wir mal ab. Es braucht keine CSU um zu handeln!
> 
> ...



Dann verlinke mal die Gesetze


----------



## Framinator (19. Februar 2016)

Es gibt die Gesetze. Und ich suche jetzt ganz bestimmt nicht danach. Es ist Fakt und selbst die CSU sagt das. Und nochwas. Wir können hier nicht die halbe Welt aufnehmen. AUsserdem stehlen wir sozusagen den kaputten Ländern die sehr wenigen Fachkräfte. Daran denkt wohl keiner oder?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vor dem Zustand, nicht ins Land gelassen zu werden? Und mit sicherem Drittland meinst Du sicherlich die Türkei, die Ihre Grenzen für Menschen unter direktem Beschuss geschlossen hat? Sehr gut. Man nennt dieses Verhalten, sich aus der Verantwortung zu stehlen.


Man flieht vor geschlossenen Grenzen ? Und ja die Türkei stiehlt sich aus der Verantwortung. Sie hat auch eine Teilschuld an der Eskalation in Syrien.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vor dem Zustand, nicht ins Land gelassen zu werden?



Das ist aber keine Flucht vor Krieg und Tod. 

Außerdem ist es das gute Recht eines jeden Staates, zu bestimmen, wenn man reinlässt und wenn nicht.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und mit sicherem Drittland meinst Du sicherlich die Türkei, die Ihre Grenzen für Menschen unter direktem Beschuss geschlossen hat? Sehr gut.



Ist die Türkei das einzige Land? Wäre mir neu.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man nennt dieses Verhalten, sich aus der Verantwortung zu stehlen.



Weil wir keine Verantwortung für diese Menschen haben. Das ist doch springende Punkt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich kritisiere Dich nicht für Deine juristische Haltung, ich kritisiere Dich für Deine zynischen Bezeichnungen.



Die sind nicht zynisch, sondern zutreffend. 

Wer durch halb Europa wandert, ist kein Flüchtling, sonder ein Sozialtourist.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Man flieht vor geschlossenen Grenzen ? Und ja die Türkei stiehlt sich aus der Verantwortung. Sie hat auch eine Teilschuld an der Eskalation in Syrien.



Genau so. Die Türkei ist doch eine der Hauptursachen, dafür, dass der Bürgerkrieg in Syrien noch tobt. Sollen die doch die illegalen Einwanderer aufnehmen.


----------



## Framinator (19. Februar 2016)

Würden mir Bomben auf den Kopf fallen ich wäre erstmal froh dem Bombenhagel zu entkommen! Ausserdem wäre mir wichtig wieder zurück zu kommen und in meiner Umgebung einen Neuanfang zu starten. Aber hier handelt es sich um einquartierer ins Deutsche Sozialsystem. Zum Grossen Teil!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

Framinator schrieb:


> ...Aber hier handelt es sich um einquartierer ins Deutsche Sozialsystem. Zum Grossen Teil!


Auf welcher Basis behauptet Du das? Hast Du dafür irgend einen Beleg?

Wer soll z.B. solche Menschen aufnehmen, die Jahrelang für uns  gearbeitet haben? Die Bundeswehr hatte auch tausende von  Zivilangestellten, die unter besonderer Verfolgung durch die Taliban  leiden. Sollen wir denen ins Geischt sagen: "Pech gehabt, verrecke"?
Deutschland lasst afghanische Helfer im Stich | NDR.de - Nachrichten - investigation
Kunduz: Afghanische GIZ-Mitarbeiter erheben schwere Vorwürfe - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Auf welcher Rechtsbasis wurden z.B. diese wenigen Menschen aufgenommen
Afghanistan: 15 afghanische Helfer durfen nach Deutschland kommen | ZEIT ONLINE

Müssen die auch wieder aus dem Land?


----------



## Framinator (19. Februar 2016)

Weil man hier sehr viele Sozialleistungen bekommt. Man muss sie nur beantragen. Nebenbei wenn die Familie gross ist gibts richtig Asche. Die wissen das doch! Deswegen die Route nach Deutschland. So siehts doch aus!

Ausserdem wie kann man als Mann nur seine Familie zurücklassen nur um hier darauf zu hoffen die Familie nachzuholen? Wie krank ist das?


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Auf welcher Basis behauptet Du das? Hast u dafür irgend einen Beleg?



Warum wandern diese Sozialtouristen dann sonst durch halb Europa?

Warum war neben Deutschland, auch Schweden jahrlange ein beliebtes Ziel dieser Sozialtouristen?


----------



## Framinator (19. Februar 2016)

In Schweden gibts gerade Bürgeraufstände. Deutschland ist auch schon jetzt soweit. Das ist krank was hier passiert ganz einfach.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

Framinator schrieb:


> Weil man hier sehr viele Sozialleistungen bekommt.


Als Flüchtling? Was denn? Leben in Turnhallen ohne getrennte sanitären Räumlichkeiten mit sexuell übergriffigem Wachpersonal. Na wunderbar

Karuzzo,
warum Kriegsflüchtling zu uns kommen? Weil sie hier von Deutschen wie Menschen behandelt werden.
Leider gibt es auch hier eine wachsende Anzahl von Undeutschen, die unsere Werte mit Füßen treten.


----------



## Framinator (19. Februar 2016)

Ein Hartzer hat weniger als diese Willkommensflüchtlinge (Bar und Wohnungen bekommen die Flüchtlinge auch es wird da abgearbeitet). Das ist Fakt. Das ist ein grosser Witz und nochwas zu dir persönlich. Merkst du noch was? Es geht bergab das rapide. Ich hab echt nen dicken Hals mit Gutmenschentum.

Wo war das Geld die letzten Jahre? Für Schulen, Strassen, Rentner, Hartzer usw? WO WAR DER AUFSCHREI? Es kotzt mich alles nur noch an. Und es geht nicht nur mir so. Alle aus meinem Bekanntenkreis denken so.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Als Flüchtling? Was denn? Leben in Turnhallen ohne getrennten sanitären Räumlichkeitenmit sexuell übergriffigem Wachpersonal. Na wunderbar


Es gibt viel mehr Übergriffe von Flüchtlingen auf Flüchtlingsfrauen als durch Wachpersonal. Aber der Vorfall ist bisher auch nur ein Vorwurf.
Und die Übergriffe auf deutsche Frauen sind natürlich nicht so schlimm wie die auf Flüchtlingsfrauen...  (Sarkasmus)
Bestimmt aufgrund der historischen Schuld...

Die Afghanen die für uns gearbeitet haben sollten natürlich aufgenommen werden, da stimme ich zu.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und die Übergriffe auf deutsche Frauen sind natürlich nicht so schlimm wie die auf Flüchtlingsfrauen... ...


Wie kommst Du zu so einer verachtenswerten Einstellung?


----------



## the_leon (19. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du zu so einer verachtenswerten Einstellung?



Wahrscheinlich, weil du wieder einen Vorfall heranziehst (Wachmann und Sozialtouristin) und viele andere vergisst (Nordafrikanische illegale Einwanderer und viele deutsche Frauen an Sylvester)


----------



## Framinator (19. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser

Du musst echt mal aufwachen. Hier läuft alles falsch und du philosophierst hier rum. Unglaublich.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du zu so einer verachtenswerten Einstellung?


Ich habe diese Einstellung nicht, aber es gibt genug Linke und Grüne die diese verachtenswerte Einstellung haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Karuzzo,
> warum Kriegsflüchtling zu uns kommen? Weil sie hier von Deutschen wie Menschen behandelt werden. Leider gibt es auch hier eine wachsende Anzahl von Undeutschen, die unsere Werte mit Füßen treten.



Es sind nun mal keine Flüchtlinge, sondern Sozialtouristen.

Und sie kommen hier her, weil es hier gut Geld gibt und man so gut wie nicht abgeschoben wird, sowas spricht sich rum.

Das die übrigen Länder konsequent ihre Grenzen schützten, spricht sich auch rum.

Wir müssen diese illegalen loswerden und die neuen daran hindern, herzukommen.

Und deshalb müssen wir endlich Russland unterstützen, damit wir die Syrer wieder los werden.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Einstellung nicht, aber es gibt genug Linke und Grüne die diese verachtenswerte Einstellung haben.



Gerade diese zwei Parteien haben ja auch wie keine anderen einen regelrechten Hass aufs eigene Volk.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich habe diese Einstellung nicht, aber es gibt genug Linke und Grüne die diese verachtenswerte Einstellung haben.


Wohl kaum, dass wird von bestimmten Leuten nur unterstellt. Das ist ebenso verachtenswert



Framinator schrieb:


> interessierterUser
> 
> Du musst echt mal aufwachen. Hier läuft alles falsch und du philosophierst hier rum. Unglaublich.


Was hier seit dreißig Jahren falsch läuft ist nur, dass rechte Kräfte nicht begrenzt wurden.
Die NSU ist nur die Spitze. Vergleiche ich die Fahndung gegen die NSU mit dem Aufwand
zu RAF-Zeiten, sagt das eigentlich alles aus. Der Verfassungsschutz ist durchseucht von
reaktionären Kräften. 

Wenn man erlebt, was gerade in Europa passiert, dann wird im schlimmsten Fall die EU
zerbrechen. Griechenland wird gerade fallen gelassen. Das mag kurzfristigen Gewinn
bringen, langfristige Politik sieht anders aus.  Die Inselaffen sollte man gehen lassen.
Dabei ist ein Abstimmung im Land völlig ungefährlich. Die Schotten stimmen natürlich
für die EU. 

Wer sagt denn ein Wort dazu, was mit den Kriegsflüchtlingen langfristig passieren wird? 
Die kommen nicht einmal dazu, Asyl zu beantragen. Geschweige werden die Anträge
geprüft. Das dauert. Aber wir bekommen zumindest die größten Teil der Flüchtlinge
registriert und wissen, wo sie sind. Wären sie illegal hier, wäre das viel problematischer.
Was verstehen die Holzköpfe mit ihrem Wunsch nach Mauern innerhald Europas nicht.


----------



## Framinator (19. Februar 2016)

Ich bin 39 und glaube das ich schon einiges durchgemacht hab. Lebenserfahrung. Und ich glaube das der interessierte User einfach noch im Wolkenkukucksheim lebt. Anders kann ich mir dessen Einstellung nicht erklären.

OMG. Naja, jedem seine Meinung. Ich sehe das Unglück reinrauschen es ist einfach unglaublich. Wie ein grosser Albtraum. Naja, Kanada ist auch schön


----------



## fipS09 (19. Februar 2016)

Framinator schrieb:


> So. Es wird mal Zeit Verfassungsklage gegen Merkel einzuleiten. Sollte das die CSU nicht machen kein Problem. Die Klage kommt von Professor Schachtschneider (absoluter Experte in Sachen Verfassung). Merkel gehört vor Gericht und dann direkt ausser Verkehr gezogen.
> 
> Die CSU hat schon recht wenn sie unseren Staat als Unrechtstaat betitelt. Das war mir schon lange klar!




Entschuldigung, redest du etwa von dem absoluten Experten der schon dutzende Verfassungsbeschwerden eingereicht hat zu vielen verschiedenen Themen und noch nie so wirklich Recht bekommen hat? Auf den würde ich mich lieber nicht verlassen


----------



## Framinator (19. Februar 2016)

Ja und, er ist ein absoluter Experte in seinem Fach! Das unsere kaputte Regierung inklusive Verfassung das anders sehen who cares? Er bleibt aber dran um die Missstände aufzuzeigen!

Jeder kann und muss sich seinen Teil denken in welcher Welt wir eigentlich leben.

Es geht auch darum die Bevölkerung aufzurütteln. Natürlich ist es schwer gegen ein hochkorruptes System anzukämpfen. Wer nicht kämpft hat schon verloren!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

Framinator schrieb:


> ...Ich sehe das Unglück reinrauschen es ist einfach unglaublich. Wie ein grosser Albtraum. ...


Dann warte auf das Verhalten Russlands, wenn die EU und in Folge die Nato zerbrechen.
Was meinst Du, wie viele Millionen Flüchtlinge aus der Ukraine, Litauen, Lettland und 
Estland kommen werden? Dann warte auf die Handelsankommen, die uns China auf
drücken wird, wenn Deutschland alleine bilaterale Verträge verhandeln wird.

Wir werden sehen, ob Europa an der Flüchtlingsfrage wächst, oder zerbricht. 
Ich gebe keine  Prognose ab. Aber eine einheitliche Politk wäre besser, als neue
Mauern, Grenzen und Schlagbäume in Europa.


----------



## Framinator (19. Februar 2016)

Hä? Die Nato zerbombt alles und Russland erst seit wenigen Monaten in Syrien! Ausserdem. Wo ist der Aufschrei als Amerika den halben nahen Osten in Asche gelegt hat? Ey, wie krank ist das?

Und diese scheiss Doppelmoral. Gibts auch noch normal denkende Menschen oder sind alle Zombisiert?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

Framinator schrieb:


> Hä? Die Nato zerbombt alles und Russland erst seit wenigen Monaten in Syrien! Ausserdem. Wo ist der Aufschrei als Amerika den halben nahen Osten in Asche gelegt hat? Ey, wie krank ist das?


Der Aufschrei kam nur von den _"grün versifften Gutmenschen",_ das ganze rechte Pack hat den Mund gehalten. Als Folge haben wir die Flüchtlinge. Da hilft das _"grün versiffte Gutmenschen"_ Volk und das rechte Pack schreit auf einmal. _"Ey, wie krank ist das"_



Framinator schrieb:


> Und diese scheiss Doppelmoral. Gibts auch noch normal denkende Menschen oder sind alle Zombisiert?


Was für eine Doppelmoral? Die USA werden immer schon massiv kritisiert, denk an Schröder zurück, der zumindest beim Irakkrieg massiv NEIN sagte, weil die Auswirkungen der Destabilisierung klar waren. Die Russen sind da keinen Deut besser oder schlechter. Da wir es in den letzten dreißig Jahren seit Ende des kalten Krieges versäumt haben, die Russen zu integrieren, haben wir den Salat. Wäre eine schöne Vision gewesen, die EU zusammen mit Russland, Rohstoffe im Westen, moderne Industrie im Osten, mehr soziale Marktwirtschaft im Westen und mehr Demokratie im Osten. Hätte so schön werden können. Aber die konservativen Trottel haben Russland ein ums andere mal gedemütigt. Das wird sich rächen, oder?


----------



## Framinator (19. Februar 2016)

Ahso. Du denkst ich wäre Rechts? Sag mal gehts noch? Ich habe hier nichts rechtes geschrieben! Pass bitte auf was du schreibst.

In jedem anderen Land als Deutschland ist die Schreibweise normal. Aber wir Deutschen sind ja Rechts und Böse wenn wir schreiben wie es ist.


----------



## Sparanus (19. Februar 2016)

Rechts ist nicht schlimm du Genie. Rechts sind auch CDU und Co


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

Framinator schrieb:


> Ahso. Du denkst ich wäre Rechts?


Nein, wohl kaum


----------



## Framinator (19. Februar 2016)

Nein, es geht mir darum wegen der VERGANGENHEIT. Man darf nicht schreiben was in anderen Ländern NORMAL ist. Lese mal durch was ich schreibe. Nix Rechts alles normal.

Ich hab nichts mit 1933-1945 zu tun. Ich bin 1977 geboren. Und nur weil unsere Vorfahren ******** gebaut haben bin ich nicht Rechts.

Es braucht eine Obergrenze und die Asylanten müssen wieder zurück wenn in ihren Ländern Frieden herrscht. Ganz einfach!

Darüber braucht man doch garnicht diskutieren. So muss das sein!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

Framinator schrieb:


> ..Nix Rechts alles normal.


Was  soll normal sein? Eine eigene Meinung zu haben ist das Vernünftigte oder? 
Normal zu sein, heißt "normiert" zu sein. Normiert wird in totalitären Systemen


----------



## fipS09 (19. Februar 2016)

Framinator schrieb:


> Nein, es geht mir darum wegen der VERGANGENHEIT. Man darf nicht schreiben was in anderen Ländern NORMAL ist. Lese mal durch was ich schreibe. Nix Rechts alles normal.




Und weil die anderen dürfen willst du auch? Normal ist nicht gleich optimal.
Von der Vergangenheit hat hier doch gerade gar keiner geredet.


----------



## Framinator (19. Februar 2016)

OK. Sagen wir mal es wäre das Beste für alle. Für Deutschland, für die Länder wo die Flüchtlinge herkommen (Die brauchen dann Fachkräfte) und für den Frieden. Also nochmal. Sobald der Krieg beendet ist alle zurückschicken. Wo liegt das Problem?

Dann müssen die jungen starken Männer beim Aufbau helfen.

Das wäre doch humanitär, oder nicht?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

Framinator schrieb:


> Sobald der Krieg beendet ist alle zurückschicken. Wo liegt das Problem?


Hat irgendwer etwas anderes vor? Was passierte mit den Flüchtlingen aus Jugoslawien?
Die Frage ist nur, wie lange es dauert. Und das wird kaum diesen Flühling was, sondern
 es werden zehn oder zwanzig Jahre. Und dann? Alle zurück, auch die, die hier geboren
wurden, die, die zehn Jahre ins Sozialsystem eingezahlt haben, Firmen gegründet, Arzt
Praxen eröffnet haben? 
_
"Du musst echt mal aufwachen" _


----------



## Framinator (19. Februar 2016)

Schau mal Talkshows. Ich glaube die wollen die integrieren. Jetzt mal unter uns. Bekommst du da keine Angst?

Ich rede von DAUERHAFT integrieren. Die wollen die garnicht zurückschicken. darum gehts mir doch!


----------



## fipS09 (19. Februar 2016)

Das Problem ist den Krieg zu beenden. Wenn erneut Assad an die Macht kommt, dann werden die Leute wieder flüchten, vor einem Diktator der sein eigenes Volk abgeschlachtet hat.

Wenn das so einfach zu lösen wäre hätten weder wir, noch die Flüchtlinge ein Problem.



Framinator schrieb:


> Schau mal Talkshows. Ich glaube die wollen die integrieren. Jetzt mal unter uns. Bekommst du da keine Angst?



Ja, da läuft mir glatt ein Schauer den Rücken runter  Lieber separieren und in Ghettos sperren bis der Krieg vorbei ist!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

Framinator schrieb:


> Jetzt mal unter uns. Bekommst du da keine Angst?


Warum sollte ich? Ich habe im CERN gearbeiten, da gab es Kollegen aus knapp 100 Nationen. Wo ist das Problem??


----------



## Framinator (19. Februar 2016)

Lohndumping, Jobs sind eh rar. Es gibt jetzt schon zuwenig Jobs. Kultur. Islam - Christentum. Frau - Mann usw usw. Ich könnte Seiten füllen.

Kriminalität Respekt Anerkennung anderer Religionen usw usw


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hat irgendwer etwas anderes vor? Was passierte mit den Flüchtlingen aus Jugoslawien?
> Die Frage ist nur, wie lange es dauert. Und das wird kaum diesen Flühling was, sondern
> es werden zehn oder zwanzig Jahre. Und dann? Alle zurück, auch die, die hier geboren
> wurden, die, die zehn Jahre ins Sozialsystem eingezahlt haben, Firmen gegründet, Arzt
> ...



Ja alle zurück. Ob die hier geboren worden oder nicht, ist egal. 

Der Asyl sowie der Flüchtlingsstatus ist nur ein vorübergehender. Das ist nicht als dauerhafte Vollpension gedacht.

Und zum Thema ins Sozialsystem einzahlen:

http://www.bild.de/media/tabelle-verweis-14748012/Download/1.bild.jpg

Die werden eher die Sozialsystem belasten. Also das was sie ja jetzt schon tun.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist den Krieg zu beenden. Wenn erneut Assad an die Macht kommt, dann werden die Leute wieder flüchten, vor einem Diktator der sein eigenes Volk abgeschlachtet hat.
> 
> Wenn das so einfach zu lösen wäre hätten weder wir, noch die Flüchtlinge ein Problem.



Und was ist eine realistische Alternative zu Assad? Richtig, es gibt keine.

Also Assad helfen, Syrien stabiliseren und dann Rückfahrkarte für die ganzen illegalen Einwanderer.

Und endlich mal Europas Außengrenzen sichern.


----------



## Framinator (19. Februar 2016)

Für den Islam gibt es nur eine Religion. Der Rest sind Ungläubige. Wertvoll wie Dreck. Das wird spannend sag ich nur. Achso, ich ******** auf Religionen. Ich bin Atheist!

BAD RELIGION


----------



## fipS09 (19. Februar 2016)

Und wenn du Assad hilfst geht das ganze Spiel von vorne los, willst du das nicht verstehen? Du lamentierst hier rum weil Merkel angeblich Gesetze bricht, aber sprichst den Leuten dort ab sich gegen die Ungerechtigkeit zu wehren oder vor ihr zu flüchten?


----------



## Framinator (19. Februar 2016)

Ich hab Kanada im Auge und werde früh genug das Weite suchen. Hab genug angespart um da rein zu kommen. Europa ist dem Untergang geweiht. Nebenbei kann ich Englisch perfekt sprechen da mach ich mir keine Sorgen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Und wenn du Assad hilfst geht das ganze Spiel von vorne los, willst du das nicht verstehen? Du lamentierst hier rum weil Merkel angeblich Gesetze bricht, aber sprichst den Leuten dort ab sich gegen die Ungerechtigkeit zu wehren oder vor ihr zu flüchten?



Was ist denn bitte die realistische Alternative zu Assad?

Das konnte mir bisher keiner nennen. Ist ja auch logisch, es gibt keine. Die Alternative zu Assad heißt failed state, das heißt noch mehr illegale Einwanderer.

Die Leute dürfen sich doch gerne gegen die Ungerechtigkeit wehren, aber dann bitte vor Ort und nicht feige weglaufen. Die Leute fliehen vor den Zuständen, die sie selbst verursacht haben. 



Framinator schrieb:


> Ich hab Kanada im Auge und werde früh genug das Weite suchen. Hab genug angespart um da rein zu kommen. Europa ist dem Untergang geweiht. Nebenbei kann ich Englisch perfekt sprechen da mach ich mir keine Sorgen.



Ich denke eher an Israel. Die wissen wenigtens wie man Land und Volk schützt und sprechen gegenüber den Anhänger der totalitären Gewaltideologie die richtige Sprache.


----------



## Mottekus (19. Februar 2016)

entschuldige bitte aber Bild als Quelle?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

Unsere ach so neutrale Polizei ....

Clausnitz: Video zeigt Vorgehen der Polizei gegen Flüchtlinge - SPIEGEL ONLINE
_"...Ein Beamter packt dabei einen sichtlich verängstigten Jungen im Nacken  und zerrt ihn unter dem Gegröle der umstehenden Ausländerfeinde in die  Unterkunft. Der Eindruck, der sich beim Blick auf die Bilder aufdrängt:  Die Polizei geht rabiat mit den bedrohten Flüchtlingen um, die  umstehende Menge darf ungestraft geifern und die Ankommenden  einschüchtern...."



Mottekus schrieb:



			entschuldige bitte aber Bild als Quelle?
		
Zum Vergrößern anklicken....

_Was erwartest Du ?


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2016)

Mottekus schrieb:


> entschuldige bitte aber Bild als Quelle?



Entschuldige bitte, aber die Quelle ist die Bundesgentur für Arbeit und das statistische Bundesamt. Steht unten gut sichbar auf dem Bild.

Lesen sollte man schon können.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Unsere ach so neutrale Polizei ....
> 
> Clausnitz: Video zeigt Vorgehen der Polizei gegen Flüchtlinge - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> _"...Ein Beamter packt dabei einen sichtlich verängstigten Jungen im Nacken  und zerrt ihn unter dem Gegröle der umstehenden Ausländerfeinde in die  Unterkunft. Der Eindruck, der sich beim Blick auf die Bilder aufdrängt:  Die Polizei geht rabiat mit den bedrohten Flüchtlingen um, die  umstehende Menge darf ungestraft geifern und die Ankommenden  einschüchtern...."_


_

Wenn die sich nicht bewegen und den Anweisungen der Polizei folgen leisten, muss man halt nachhelfen.

Der Polizist hat ihn doch in die Unterkunft und damit in die Sicherheit gebracht._


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Entschudlige bitte, aber die Quelle ist die Bundesgentur für Arbeit und das statistische Bundesamt. .


Nein, Dein Quelle ist die Bildzeitung. Schau Dir den Link einfachnochmal an.

Verlinke doch einfach seriöse Primärliteratur, als reduzierte Daten der Hetzpresse



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn die sich nicht bewegen und den Anweisungen  der Polizei folgen leisten, muss man halt nachhelfen..


Zynisch und menschenverachtend wie immer, so kennen wir Dich ....

Manchmal würde ich mir wünschen, es gäbe einen Gott und er würde
sammeln, wie sich Menschen verhalten. Was würde das für einen
feinen Rost für Deinen Leib geben. Sei froh, dass es keinen gibt...


----------



## Poulton (19. Februar 2016)

Gegen Flüchtlinge sein aber dann selber Gedanken an "Flucht" haben? Findet den Fehler.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, Dein Quelle ist die Bildzeitung. Schau Dir den Link einfachnochmal an.
> 
> Verlinke doch einfach seriöse Primärliteratur, als reduzierte Daten der Hetzpresse



Und die Quelle der Bild ist (gut sichtbar und lesbar) die Bundesagentur für Arbeit und das statistische Bundesamt.

Damit ist das seriöse Literatur, es sein denn du kannst nachweisen, dass die Bild sachliche oder inhaltliche Fehler begangen hat.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Zynisch und menschenverachtend wie immer, so kennen wir Dich ....



Ach Polizisten die ihren Job machen sind jetzt also auch schon zynsich und menschenverachtend? Wer ist das in deiner Welt eigentlich nicht?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Manchmal würde ich mir wünschen, es gäbe einen Gott und er würde sammeln, wie sich Menschen verhalten. Was würde das für einen feinen Rost für Deinen Leib geben. Sei froh, dass es keinen gibt...



Weil ich kein Mitleid mit den illegalen Einwanderer habe? Kann ich gut mit leben.



Poulton schrieb:


> Gegen Flüchtlinge sein aber dann selber Gedanken an "Flucht" haben? Findet den Fehler.



Ich würde aber im Gegensatz zu den illegalen Einwanderern, legal in das Land einreisen. Ich würde die Kultur und Gesetze achten und ich wäre auch keine Belastung für die Sozialsysteme.


----------



## fipS09 (19. Februar 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Gegen Flüchtlinge sein aber dann selber Gedanken an "Flucht" haben? Findet den Fehler.






Ist doch was anderes, Deutsche bereichern doch jeden Staat mit ihrer Kultur und ihren Werten!



Warum flüchten Kaaruzo, du hast das Problem doch selbst verursacht. Mit der Logik schiebst du doch auch jedem einzelnen Syrer die Schuld zu.


----------



## Framinator (19. Februar 2016)

Ich wandere dann nach Kanada aus und ich werde mich wie jeder Gast der Kultur anpassen. Das ist kein Problem für mich! Ausserdem kann ich Englisch Deutsch Perfekt und hab ne Ausbildung die in Kanada anerkannt wird. Das ist was anderes!

Bei unserer Willkommenskultur befürchte ich das es hier schwere Krawalle geben wird.

fipsS09

Richtig. Deutsche haben was vorzuweisen wenn sie auswandern.


----------



## Ich 15 (19. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich denke eher an Israel. Die wissen wenigtens wie man Land und Volk schützt und sprechen gegenüber den Anhänger der totalitären Gewaltideologie die richtige Sprache.


Weil Israel ja auch sicherer als Deutschland ist... Der Versuch von Israel und der Türkei militärisch gegen die Palästinenser bzw. Kurden vorzugehen ist gescheitert. Nur durch eine diplomatische Lösung kann es Frieden geben.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich finde die Pegida weiterhin unerträglich und solange die AfD bekennende Neonazis nicht aus ihren Reihen ausgliedert, ist sie keine ernstzunehmende Partei



Das ein Parteiausschlussverfahren oft schwieriger ist als man denkt hat mandoch jüngst erst wieder bei der SPD und Sebastian Edathy. Was ist? Der Mann ist nach wie vor Mitglied der SPD...



> SPD-Spitze scheitert mit Edathy-Rauswurf
> *
> Quelle: Kinderpornografie-Affare: SPD-Spitze scheitert mit Edathy-Rauswurf | ZEIT ONLINE*



Thilo Sarrazin, was ist, Parteiausschlussverfahren gescheitert:



> Sarrazin darf SPD-Mitglied bleiben
> Quelle: Parteiausschlussverfahren: Sarrazin darf SPD-Mitglied bleiben | ZEIT ONLINE



Die Frage ist also wieviel Erfolg hätte die AfD mit einem Ausschlussverfahren gegen ein Mitglied wie Björn Höcke?
Distanziert hat sich der Vorstand der AfD gegen ihn hingegen schon vor einer Weile:



> Parteispitze distanziert sich von Höcke
> 
> Quelle: AfD: Parteispitze distanziert sich von Hocke | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ist doch was anderes, Deutsche bereichern doch jeden Staat mit ihrer Kultur und ihren Werten!



1. Ich würde legal und mit gültigen Papieren einreisen.

2. Ich würde die Gesetze und Kultur des Landes achten.

3. Ich würde einen Job ausüben und wäre keine Belastung fürs Sozialsystem.

Na merkste was?



fipS09 schrieb:


> Warum flüchten Kaaruzo, du hast das Problem doch selbst verursacht. Mit der Logik schiebst du doch auch jedem einzelnen Syrer die Schuld zu.



Ich habe bei der Bundestagswahl 2013 bewusst einen  ungültigen Wahlzettel abgeben, weil ich mit der Politik der Parteien nicht einverstanden bin, es aber für mich keine Partei gab, die mir zugesagt hat.

Also wo ich habe ich das Problem mit verursacht?

Außerdem habe ich im Gegensatz zu den Syrern keinen Bürgerkrieg angezettelt.



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Weil Israel ja auch sicherer als Deutschland ist... Der Versuch von Israel und der Türkei militärisch gegen die Palästinenser bzw. Kurden vorzugehen ist gescheitert. Nur durch eine diplomatische Lösung kann es Frieden geben.



Wieso gescheitert?

Die IDF schützt Israel und das israelische Volk vor den Terrorangriffen der sogenannten "Palästinenser".

Israel reagiert genau richtig. 

Und ja ich war schon paar mal in Israel. Du bist dort sicherer.


----------



## Framinator (19. Februar 2016)

Es ist eine Schande für den Deutschen Staat wenn gut ausgebildete Deutsche das Land verlassen. Hat der Deutsche Staat mich doch über Jahre ausgebildet. Aber die sollen nicht jammern. Ist doch genug "Nachzug" aus dem nahen Osten im Gange!

Man sieht es ist einfach krank wenn Deutsche über Auswanderung nachdenken.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Frage ist also wieviel Erfolg hätte die AfD mit einem Ausschlussverfahren gegen ein Mitglied wie Björn Höcke?
> Distanziert hat sich der Vorstand der AfD gegen ihn hingegen schon vor einer Weile:



Und ihm sogar den Parteiaustritt nahe gelegt:

Nationalismus: AfD-Spitze legt Hocke Parteiaustritt nahe | ZEIT ONLINE



Framinator schrieb:


> Es ist eine Schande für den Deutschen Staat wenn gut ausgebildete Deutsche das Land verlassen. Hat der Deutsche Staat mich doch über Jahre ausgebildet. Aber die sollen nicht jammern. Ist doch genug "Nachzug" aus dem nahen Osten im Gange!



Man hat uns doch versprochen, dass unter den "Fachkräften" auch Ärzte sind.

Konnte ja keiner ahnen, dass das alles Gynäkologen sind.


----------



## Framinator (19. Februar 2016)

Der Witz ist. Wir entziehen den kleinen Rest Fachkräfte die solche Schwellenländer haben! Wir stehlen sozusagen deren Fachkräfte! das ist bedenklich.

Aber das raffen nur sehr wenige.


----------



## fipS09 (19. Februar 2016)

Framinator schrieb:


> Der Witz ist. Wir entziehen den kleinen Rest Fachkräfte die solche Schwellenländer haben! Wir stehlen sozusagen deren Fachkräfte! das ist bedenklich.
> 
> Aber das raffen nur sehr wenige.





Ja um das zu verstehen muss man wirklich intellektuell auf der Höhe sein.

Die brauchen da unten gerade jede Menge Fachkräfte im Krieg! Wir stehlen übrigens nicht, der sein eigenes Volk ermordende Diktator vertreibt sie quasi.


----------



## Framinator (19. Februar 2016)

Richtig. Ärzte werden jetzt gebraucht. Elektriker usw. Und was macht Deutschland? Nimmt es denen weg. Ich nenne das Diebstahl.

NANANA. Ich glaube eher Merkel ist eine Monarchin (Diktatorin). Und wir nehmen die Fachkräfte Syrien weg.


----------



## fipS09 (19. Februar 2016)

Glauben kann jeder was er will, ob er Recht hat ist natürlich ne andere Frage. Ich hab auch nix gegen deine Meinung, ich teile sie lediglich nicht.


----------



## Framinator (19. Februar 2016)

OK. Ich wollte nur mal meine Meinung kundtun


----------



## TheFeenix (19. Februar 2016)

Was mir einfach gehörig gegen den Strich geht ist die dauernde Doppelmoral unserer Politik und der Presse. Jahrelang war kein Geld da, für welche Form von Sozialleistungen auch immer, ob sozialer Wohnungsbau, öffentlicher Verkehr, Bildung, Studentenwerke, etc...  Jemand der HartzIV empfängt wurde, von einem großen Teil der Bevölkerung und gerne auch den Massenmedien, als Faulenzer und Schmarotzer bezeichnet, während Flüchtlinge mit Windeln und Spielsachen überhäuft werden. Glaubt ihr es gibt keine bedürftigen deutschen Familien? Wo sind die Leute die vorm Job-Center stehen und mit Windeln um sich schmeißen? Warum kann für die Flüchtlingsunterbringung bis zu 50€/Tag ausgegeben werden? Welcher Harzer kriegt ne Wohnung für 1,5k gezahlt? Warum ist es schlimm wenn Flüchtlinge in prekären Verhältnissen leben, und für Studenten ist es okay? 
Ich lebe in einer süddeutschen Studentenstadt, auf 40.000 Studenten kommen hier keine 3.000 öffentlichen Wohnheimplätze. Die Folge ist dass ein WG-Zimmer in der Stadt 400€ warm und aufwärts kostet. Um es in die Erinnerung zurück zu holen: Der Bafög-Höchstsatz liegt bei 597€, die Hälfte davon als Darlehen. Wenn du Rücklagen aus Ausbildung, etc... oder eine Riesterrente/Bausparvertrag mit ein wenig Kohle hast gibts gar nichts. Ebenso beim Hartz IV, und wenn man Flüchtlingen ihre Wertsachen abnimmt soll das menschenwidrig sein? Warum sind Flüchtlinge die besseren Sozialhilfeempfänger? Von mir aus nennt es Sozialneid, aber gerade Langzeitarbeitslose, Studenten(ohne reiche Eltern) und Geringverdiener müssen auf dem Wohnungsmarkt nun mit Flüchtlingen konkurrieren. Und bei bis zu 50€/Tag für die Flüchtlingsunterbringung fällt den meisten Vermietern die Entscheidung leicht. 
Das dafür "die Flüchtlinge" selbst nichts können ist mir klar, von denen erwarte ich nur dass sie sich hier benehmen und nicht rumrandalieren. Wäre ich aktuell Bürger irgendeines Staats im Nahen Osten würde ich mich auch sofort auf den Weg nach Deutschland machen. Deshalb müssen die Anreize runter, siehe Dänemark.
Dazu kommt, wie Kaaruzo mehrmals bereits festgestellt hat, dass aktuell nunmal unser Recht tausendfach gebrochen wird. Illegaler Grenzübertritt ist strafbar und muss dementsprechend verfolgt und verhindert werden. Falls die Mehrheit in diesem Land das anders sehen sollte, muss das entsprechende Gesetz durch unser Parlament außer Kraft gesetzt werden. Andererseits handelt es sich um pure Willkür.
Um mal wieder den Bogen zur AfD zu schlagen: Ja das Hauptthema der Partei ist die Flüchtlingskrise. Das ist allerdings das Hauptthema einer jeden Partei gerade.
Bei uns ist gegenwärtig auch wieder Wahlkampf für die Landtagswahl. Die AfD kann für alle nur eine Möglichkeit des Protests sein. Wen will mal sonst wählen, wenn man mit der aktuellen Politik nicht konform geht? Linke, Grüne, SPD, CDU?
Ich kann euch erzählen, wie die nächsten Landtagswahlen in etwa enden: 15%AfD (Protestwähler),  15% Grüne, 10% Linke, 25% SPD, 35% Union. Merkel oder [jew. CDU-Kandidaten einsetzen] stellen sich vor die Kamera und sagen: "Diese Wahl hat uns klar gezeigt, dass der Wähler wünscht unsere erfolgreiche Groko-Politik auch auf Landesebene fortzusetzen "




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ....Ach Polizisten die ihren Job machen sind jetzt also auch schon zynsich und menschenverachtend? Wer ist das in deiner Welt eigentlich nicht?....


Ach, Du glaubst dert Job der Polizei ist es, Flüchtlinge zu schikanieren, anstatt sie vor einem wütenden Mob zu beschützen?  Diese Einstellung erklärt natürlich viel


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ja um das zu verstehen muss man wirklich intellektuell auf der Höhe sein.
> 
> Die brauchen da unten gerade jede Menge Fachkräfte im Krieg! Wir stehlen übrigens nicht, der sein eigenes Volk ermordende Diktator vertreibt sie quasi.



Ja der Mann ist ein Diktator und ja der Mann kämpft gerade gegen Teile seines Volkes.

Aber Teile diese Volkes stehen auch hinter ihm, weil sie a) nicht wollen, dass Syrien ein weiterer failed state wird und b) weil die IS oder AL-Nusra-Front nicht gerade die bessere Alternative ist.

Also beantworte mir doch mal ernsthaft die Frage, was die Alternative zu Assad ist?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ach, Du glaubst dert Job der Polizei ist es, Flüchtlinge zu schikanieren, anstatt sie vor einem wütenden Mob zu beschützen?  Diese Einstellung erklärt natürlich viel



Wo hat er ihn schikaniert? 

Außerdem hat er ihn doch vor diesem Mob beschützt, indem er ihn in die Unterkunft gebracht hat. 

Außerdem, kennst du die Vorgeschichte?

Vielleicht hat der sich geweigert mitzukommen, also hat der Polizist ihn gepackt. Wo ist da das Problem?

Aber in der Logik der Linken sind Polzisten ja potenzielle Feinde.


----------



## fipS09 (19. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ja der Mann ist ein Diktator und ja der Mann kämpft gerade gegen Teile seines Volkes.
> 
> Aber Teile diese Volkes stehen auch hinter ihm, weil sie a) nicht wollen, dass Syrien ein weiterer failed state wird und b) weil die IS oder AL-Nusra-Front nicht gerade die bessere Alternative ist.
> 
> Also beantworte mir doch mal ernsthaft die Frage, was die Alternative zu Assad ist?




Soll ich dir jetzt nen Kandidaten aus dem Hut zaubern? Wer ist die Alternative zu Merkel? Petry? Na dann gute Nacht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

Framinator schrieb:


> Es ist eine Schande für den Deutschen Staat  wenn gut ausgebildete Deutsche das Land verlassen. .


Du  redest zu einer Zeit, in der unser Beschäftigung ein Gesamt-HOCH erlebt  davon, dass Du hier keine Arbeit bekommst? Was für eine gute Ausbildung  mag das sein?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wo hat er ihn schikaniert?


War die rohe Gewalt notwendig? Du erkennst das nicht einmal als Gewalt? Was muss in Deinem Leben alles passiert sein, wenn Du das Verhalten des Polizisten als ganz normal ansiehst. Was mag da alles schief gelaufen sein. Und das vermutlich mitten in Deutschland. Das tut mir leid für Dich. Dann sollte man Dich hier nicht weiter blos stellen, denn auch Du bist vermutlich mehr Opfer als Täter.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Soll ich dir jetzt nen Kandidaten aus dem Hut zaubern?



Wenn du ständig Assad kritisierst, dann gehe ich davon aus, dass du mir einen besseren Vorschlag machen kannst.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Wer ist die Alternative zu Merkel? Petry? Na dann gute Nacht.



Schlechter als Frau Merkel kann sie es kaum machen. Dafür ist die Messlatte mittlerweile viel zu niedrig.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> War die rohe Gewalt notwendig?



Rohe Gewalt? Er hat ihn gepackt. Man kann auch alles überdramatisieren.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du erkennst das nicht einmal als Gewalt? Was muss in Deinem Leben alles passiert sein, wenn Du das Verhalten des Polizisten als ganz normal ansiehst.



Weil es normal ist. Wenn die Leute den Anweisungen der Polizei nicht folge leisten, wenden sie halt den "unmittelbaren Zwang" an.

Die Leute sind in Deutschland von der wischi-waschi-Polizei das nur nicht mehr gewohnt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was mag da alles schief gelaufen sein. Und das vermutlich mitten in Deutschland. Das tut mir leid für Dich. Dann sollte man Dich hier nicht weiter blos stellen, denn auch Du biste vermutlich mehr Opfer als Täter.



Haha netter Versuch. 

Aber ich kann dich beruhigen, ich hatte eine wunderbare Kindheit und habe ein super Verhältnis mit meinen Eltern sowie mit meiner gesamten Familie.


----------



## fipS09 (19. Februar 2016)

Doch, Frau Petry würde dir in feinster Limbo Weltklasse Manier zeigen was sie mit der Messlatte macht.

Ich hab mir gerade das Video angesehen mit dem Polizisten. Da muss ich nicht bei der Antifa sein, damit dieses Verhalten Hass bei mir auslöst. So eine Unverhältnismäßigkeit ist nicht zu rechtfertigen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Doch, Frau Petry würde dir in feinster Limbo Weltklasse Manier zeigen was sie mit der Messlatte macht.



Und das weißt du weil?

Kannst du mir deine Glaskugel mal leihen? Die schein echt top zu sein.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir gerade das Video angesehen mit dem Polizisten. Da muss ich nicht bei der Antifa sein, damit dieses Verhalten Hass bei mir auslöst. So eine Unverhältnismäßigkeit ist nicht zu rechtfertigen.



Die werden sich wohl geweigert haben auszusteigen, also haben die Polizisten nachgeholfen. Was ist da unverhältnismäßig?

Außerdem haben die Polizisten eine Gasse gebildet und die illegalen Einwanderer vor dem Mob beschützt.


----------



## fipS09 (19. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und das weißt du weil?
> 
> Kannst du mir deine Glaskugel mal leihen? Die schein echt top zu sein.





Macht's deine nicht mehr? Du prophezeist hier doch schon ein paar Wochen den Untergang des Deutschen Volkes durch islamische Flüchtlinge. Ich werde meine Meinung genauso wie du deine begründen: Dafür reicht gesunder Menschenverstand.

Einen kleinen verängstigten Jungen derart Brutal aus einem Bus zu zerren ist also nicht Unverhältnismäßig? Du warst wohl noch nie Starr vor Angst, sei froh drum.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Macht's deine nicht mehr? Du prophezeist hier doch schon ein paar Wochen den Untergang des Deutschen Volkes durch islamische Flüchtlinge. Ich werde meine Meinung genauso wie du deine begründen: Dafür reicht gesunder Menschenverstand.



Ich habe meine Beiträge mehrfach mit Quellen belegt.

Terrorismus: Islamisten radikalisieren sich immer ofter in Brussel und Paris - DIE WELT

Direkt aus dem Text:

"Ein Drittel bis zur Hälfte der Muslime in Westeuropa stimmen mit der Ideologie und den Zielen der Gewalttäter überein."

"Der Studie "Lebenswelten junger Muslime in Deutschland" zufolge stimmten 47 Prozent dem Satz "Die Befolgung der Gebote meiner Religion ist für mich wichtiger als die Demokratie" eher oder völlig zu."

"Laut WZB-Umfrage halten 45 Prozent der Muslime in Deutschland "religiöse Vorschriften für wichtiger als staatliche Rechtsnormen". In Frankreich, Belgien, Österreich und den Niederlanden tun dies sogar 70 Prozent und mehr."

"Dem Satz, man könne "Juden nicht trauen", stimmten laut WZB-Studie 28 Prozent der Muslime in Deutschland zu. Der Aussage, dass "Menschen jüdischen Glaubens überheblich und geldgierig" sind, pflichteten nach der Studie "Muslime in Deutschland" 15,7 Prozent aller muslimischen Jugendlichen bei, unter nicht zugewanderten deutschen nur 5,7 Prozent. Der Präsident des Zentralrats der Juden, Josef Schuster, forderte dazu auf, in Vierteln wie Berlin-Neukölln keine Kippa mehr zu tragen."

Wo sind jetzt deinen Quellen?



fipS09 schrieb:


> Einen kleinen verängstigten Jungen derart Brutal aus einem Bus zu zerren ist also nicht Unverhältnismäßig?



Hast du dir die Situation angeguckt? Soll der Polizist das mit ihm erst ausdiskutieren? Da geht es um Sekunden.

Wenn der illegale Einwanderer nicht selbst geht, dann hilft der Polizist halt nach. Außerdem war er doch nach paar Sekunden in der Unterkunft und damit in Sicherheit.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Du warst wohl noch nie Starr vor Angst, sei froh drum.



Wenn der illegale Einwanderer nicht macht, was der Polizist sagt, dann hilft er halt nach.

Ich war noch nie in der Situation, weil ich mich gegenüber den Sicherheitskräften kooperativ verhalte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Einen kleinen verängstigten Jungen derart Brutal aus einem Bus zu zerren ist also nicht Unverhältnismäßig? Du warst wohl noch nie Starr vor Angst, sei froh drum.


Es geht doch nur darum, zu provozieren. Natürlich erkennt Karuzzo die Unverhältnismäßigkeit, aber ist so schön er erleben, wie sich _"grün versiffte Gutmenschen"_ über seine Worte aufregen. Er postuliert einfach irgendwas, behauptet Weigerung etc. anstatt wie jeder Mensch mit gesundem Menschenverstand zuzugeben, dass es ein ganz normales Verhalten eines traumatierter Menschen ist, wenn ein wütender Mob um  ihn herum grölt. Da hilft eine Hand und fünf Minuten Gespräch, aber keine Handgreiflichkeit. Zuerst dem Mob zu verhaften, wäre sinnvoller und ein Zeichen der Freundschaft gewesen. Der Polizist hat seinen Job verfehlt. Warten wir ab, wie er bestraft wird. 

Diese Art eskalierenden Verhaltes kenne ich seit dreißig Jahren von vielen Polizisten. Neutralität und Professionalität sieht anders so. Was wir gesehen haben, erwarte ich von amerikanischen Hilfssheriffs, aber nicht von gut ausgebildeten deutschen Polizisten.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> "Der Studie "Lebenswelten junger Muslime in  Deutschland" zufolge stimmten 47 Prozent dem Satz "Die Befolgung der  Gebote meiner Religion ist für mich wichtiger als die Demokratie" eher  oder völlig zu.".


So ist das bei Religionen. Auch die Christen dürfen in Ihren Einrichtungen an der Verfassung vorbei Arbeitsverträge kündigen. Du kannst es auch Gewissen nennen. Mein Gewissen steht auch oberhalb der Demokratie. Wo ist jetzt das Problem, wie waren die anderen Antwortmöglichkeiten? 

Das ist ungefähr wie eine Umfrage zur FDP vor ein paar Jahren, Es gab zwei Antwortmöglichkeiten
"Möchten Sie, dass die FDP eine wichtige Rolle in der Regirung übernimmt?"
"Halten Sie die FDP für überflüssig?"

Im Brennpukt hies es dann "80% der Deutschen halten die FDP für überflüssig"!

Soviel zu Deiner "Umfrage". Aber gut, warum jemand die Bildzeitung zitiert, wird seine Gründe dafür haben.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Diese Art eskalierenden Verhaltes kenne ich seit dreißig Jahren von vielen Polizisten. Neutralität und Professionalität sieht anders so. Was wir gesehen haben, erwarte ich von amerikanischen Hilfssheriffs,* aber nicht von gut ausgebildeten deutschen Polizisten.*



Welche gut ausgebildete deutschen Polizisten? Die die man seit Jahrzehnten zusammenspart? Wo man die Aufnahmekriterien seit unzähligen Jahren Stück für Stück runter schraubt? Die wo bei Gehalt und Personalstärke gespart wird und die Überstunden am laufenden Band schieben?

Du erwartest wirklich das diese "erstklassigen" deutschen Fachkräfte mehr leisten?
Da sage ich nur, man bekommt das wofür man bezahlt, im Fall der Polizei sind das halt unterbezahlte, nicht selten überarbeitete Menschen mit grade bei den jüngeren Semestern ehr mäßiger Dienstausbildung und sogar manchmal zweifelhafter Eignungsvorraussetzung.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (19. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Diese Art von Aktionen, also Hass, Terror, Selbstjustiz und Erzeugen von extremer Angst bei anderen sind die wiederwärtigen Ergebnisse der Aufhetzer von Pegida, AfD und anderen
> Flüchtlinge in Clausnitz: Grölende Menge blockiert Bus in Sachsen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Diese marodierenden Deppen erzeugen nur Kopfschütteln und provozieren Gewalteinsätze durch Polizei und Staatsanwaltschaft. Es gibt demokratische Methoden, aber die scheint der Mob nicht zu kennen. Und wer mit linkem Terror kommt und es mit Aktionen gegen z.B. Castortransporte vergleichen will, sollte den Unterschied von Angriffen gegen Dinge, wie Züge und Behälter gegenüber Angriffen gegen Menschen verstehen.
> ...


Da gab es auch 2 Videos auf facebook.
Von was für einem Volk reden die immer? Ist das so ein Witz wie "Die Partei", eben nur "Das Volk"?  Wenn das das deutsche Volk sein soll, gehöre ich da liebend gern nicht zu.
Diese V*rsager sind bestimmt zu d*mlich dafür, einen Brief an die zuständige Verwaltung zu schreiben.

Dem Polizisten im Video sollte man ein Berufsverbot erteilen:
Er geht in den Bus, packt sich das Kind, reißt es aus den Bus und bringt es in die Unterkunft.
Geht's noch? Die anderen Dep*en-Polizisten drehen sich danach um und gehen zur brüllenden Masse, die das auch noch feiert. Wenn der im Dienst bleibt, soll sich keiner wundern, warum hier Poli's bespuckt und geschlagen werden.


Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Man muss sich nur mal das Wahlprogramm durchlesen.


Du meinst sowas, wie das Land durch einen Währungswechsel in die Pleite zu reiten?


			
				Alternative für Deutschland schrieb:
			
		

> Wir fordern die Wiedereinführung nationaler Währungen oder die Schaffung kleinerer und stabilerer Währungsverbünde. Die Wiedereinführung der DM darf kein Tabu sein.





Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und auch bei den anderen Parteien dreht sich seit Monaten eh alles um Flüchtlinge.


Denkst du, die reden während einer europaweiten Krise über dreilagiges Schei*hauspapier?


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht doch nur darum, zu provozieren.



Eigentlich nicht. Ich meine das, so wie ich das sage. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Natürlich erkennt Karuzzo die Unverhältnismäßigkeit, aber ist so schön er erleben, wie sich _"grün versiffte Gutmenschen"_ über seine Worte aufregen.



Ob ihr euch jetzt darüber aufregt, oder in China ein Sack Reis umfällt, ist mir ehrlich gesagt egal.

Es ist für mein dafürhalten nicht Unverhältnismäßig.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Er postuliert einfach irgendwas, behauptet Weigerung etc. anstatt wie jeder Mensch mit gesundem Menschenverstand zu erkennen, was ein traumatierter Menschen für ein Verhalten zeigt, wenn ein wütender Mob um  ihn herum ist.



Aktion>Reaktion.

Wenn ich illegal in ein Land einreisen, darf ich halt nicht erwarten, dass das alle feiern werden.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da hilft eine Hand und fünf Minuten Gespräch, aber keine Handgreiflichkeit.



Es geht aber um Sekunden, und nicht irgendwelche Gespräche zu führen.

Wer reden will, soll zum Therapeuten.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Zuerst dem Mob zu verhaften, wäre sinnvoller und ein Zeichen der Freundschaft gewesen.



Genau. Wer die falsche Meinung hat, wird erstmal verhaftet.

Richtig wäre es die illegalen Einwanderer zu verhaften, wegen illegaler Einreise. Das wäre ein Zeichen dafür, dass die Polizei noch geltendes Recht durchsetzt, anstatt Handlager der Gesetzesbrecher zu sein.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Polizist hat seinen Job verfehlt. Warten wir ab, wie er bestraft wird.



Der Polizist hat alles richtig gemacht. Wer von Sicherheitskräften Sitzkreise und Gruppengespräche erwartet, hat ein Realitätsproblem.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Diese Art eskalierenden Verhaltes kenne ich seit dreißig Jahren von vielen Polizisten. Neutralität und Professionalität sieht anders so.



Und wenn der Polizist so gegen einen aus dem Mob vorgegangen wäre, wärst du der erste der das loben würde.

Doppelmoral ich hör dich trapsen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was wir gesehen haben, erwarte ich von amerikanischen Hilfssheriffs, aber nicht von gut ausgebildeten deutschen Polizisten.



Erkenne ich da Vorurteile gegenüber Amerikanern?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...Da sage ich nur, man bekommt das wofür man bezahlt, im Fall der Polizei sind das halt unterbezahlte, nicht selten überarbeitete Menschen mit grade bei den jüngeren Semestern ehr mäßiger Dienstausbildung und sogar manchmal zweifelhafter Eignungsvorraussetzung.


Das haben wir auch in Köln erlebt. Es ist schon lange an der Zeit, die Mittel der Polizei zu erhöhen. Da stimme ich völlig mit Dir überein. Für Schulen gilt dasselbe. Auch da fehlt Geld, viel Geld.




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> .... Und wenn der Polizist so gegen einen aus dem  Mob vorgegangen wäre, wärst du der erste der das loben  würde....


Warum sollte ich? Es hätte gereicht, per Megaphone dem wilden Mob klar zu machen, dass es eine unerlaubte Demonstration ist und von jedem jetzt die Personalien aufgenommen werden. Nach wievielen Sekunden wäre der Mob auseinander gerannt?


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Dem Polizisten im Video sollte man ein Berufsverbot erteilen:



Typisch Sozialsten. Erstmal wieder Berufsverbot rufen und Existenzen vernichten wollen.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Er geht in den Bus, packt sich das Kind, reißt es aus den Bus und bringt es in die Unterkunft.



Wenn der illegale Einwanderer nicht mitkommt. Dann soll der halt beim nächsten Mal selbst laufen.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Geht's noch? Die anderen Dep*en-Polizisten drehen sich danach um und gehen zur brüllenden Masse, die das auch noch feiert.



Die bilden eine Gasse, damit die illegalen Einwanderer sicher in die Unterkunft kommen können.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wenn der im Dienst bleibt, soll sich keiner wundern, warum hier Poli's bespuckt und geschlagen werden.



Und schön Gewalt gegen Polizei gutheißen und rechtfertigen.

Alles drin im 1x1 der Sozialisten und Linksterroristen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das haben wir auch in Köln erlebt. Es ist schon lange an der Zeit, die Mittel der Polizei zu erhöhen. Da stimme ich völlig mit Dir überein.



Das einzige was wir in Köln erlebt haben, ist der Grund warum diese illegalen Einwanderer endlich weg müssen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Typisch Sozialsten. Erstmal wieder Berufsverbot rufen und Existenzen vernichten wollen....


Wieso, eine Umschulung wird doch bezahlt. Wieso Existenz vernichten? Wer seinen Job so verfehlt hat, wird in wenigen Jahren wegen Depressionen ausfallen. 

Komischerweise lese und höre ich gar nichts davon, dass irgendwer illegal eingereist ist, kein einziges Verfahren wird von den im Bus sitzenden genannt. Das ist wohl Deine Vermutung. Aber ich lese etwas von illegaler und nicht angemeldeter Demonstration und ich lese  und sehe etwas von roher Polizeigewalt. Deine Wahrnehmung ist reichlich verzerrt und verdreht die Realität.


----------



## fipS09 (19. Februar 2016)

Du redest die ganze Zeit von einem Kind Kaaruzo.. Meinst du ernsthaft der hat sich ausgesucht hier "illegal einzuwandern"?


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Komischerweise lese und höre ich gar nichts davon, dass irgendwer illegal eingereist ist, kein einziges Verfahren wird von den im Bus sitzenden genannt. Das ist wohl Deine Vermutung.



Art16a GG.

Nenne mir mal bitte die Nachbarländer Deutschlands, die keine sicheren Drittstaaten sind.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber ich lese etwas von illegaler und nicht angemeldeter Demonstration und ich lese  und sehe etwas von roher Polizeigewalt. Deine Wahrnehmung ist reichlich verzerrt und verdreht die Realität.



Aktion>Reaktion.

Wenn ständig das geltende Recht gebrochen wird, muss man sich über solche Situationen nicht wundern.

Das ist auch das direkte Ergebnis von Merkels falscher Politik.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Du redest die ganze Zeit von einem Kind Kaaruzo.. Meinst du ernsthaft der hat sich ausgesucht hier "illegal einzuwandern"?



Ist er älter als 14? Dann ist er strafmündig.

Ist er jünger als 14? Dann sind es seine Eltern.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (19. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Typisch Sozialsten. Erstmal wieder Berufsverbot rufen und Existenzen vernichten wollen.


Wer zu blöd ist, seinen Job, für den er sich FREIWILLIG beworben hat, auszuführen, sollte diesen nicht mehr ausführen können.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die bilden eine Gasse, damit die illegalen Einwanderer sicher in die Unterkunft kommen können.


Und wieso greift niemand ein? Wieso sagt niemand, dass er sich mal anders aufführen soll?
Genauso, wie das Prügelvideo, wo 2 Türken bei einer Verkehrskontrolle zusammengeschlagen wurden vor nicht allzu langer Zeit.
Kein Kollege hat den Polizisten davon abgehalten:
Dieses Video zeigt die  Polizei-Prugel-Attacke: Ermittlungen gegen Beamte  -
	Ruhrgebiet -
	Bild.de
Und jetzt werf mir nicht vor, dass ich unglaubwürdige Quellen (BILD) verlinken würde - du hast es letztens auch getan ^^


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und schön Gewalt gegen Polizei gutheißen und rechtfertigen.
> 
> Alles drin im 1x1 der Sozialisten und Linksterroristen.


Ich habe nirgendswo Gewalt gegen Polizei gutgeheißen. 
Ich habe geschrieben, dass wegen solchen Vorfällen der Hass auf Polizisten steigt und somit auch der Respekt flöten geht.
Wenn du es nicht packst, das richtig zu lesen und mir Dinge vorzuwerfen, die nicht stimmen - viel Spaß in der Grundschule.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Da gab es auch 2 Videos auf facebook.
> Von was für einem Volk reden die immer? Ist das so ein Witz wie "Die Partei", eben nur "Das Volk"?  Wenn das das deutsche Volk sein soll, gehöre ich da liebend gern nicht zu.
> Diese V*rsager sind bestimmt zu d*mlich dafür, einen Brief an die zuständige Verwaltung zu schreiben.


Wenn du wüsstest was in  Freiberg (nicht weit von dem Ort aus dem Video) passiert ist würdest du das hier nicht so einfach sagen...
Da wurde selbst der SPD-Oberbürgermeister und der Landrat des Kreises einfach belogen, und es wurde ohne dessen Zustimmung die EAE erweitert und das trotz Überbelastung der Stadt und steigender Straftaten in der EAE.

Wenn selbst Bürgermeister belogen werden, dann fühlen sich die einfachen Leute erst recht belogen und sind frustriert... Das rechtfertigt aber trotzdem keine Straftaten.





xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Dem Polizisten im Video sollte man ein Berufsverbot erteilen:
> Er geht in den Bus, packt sich das Kind, reißt es aus den Bus und bringt es in die Unterkunft.
> Geht's noch? Die anderen Dep*en-Polizisten drehen sich danach um und gehen zur brüllenden Masse, die das auch noch feiert. Wenn der im Dienst bleibt, soll sich keiner wundern, warum hier Poli's bespuckt und geschlagen werden.


Relativierung von Straftaten und Beamtenbeleidigung...
Weißt du eigentlich wie überfordert Polizisten momentan in Sachsen und an vielen anderen Orten sind ? Straftaten , Krawalle in Asylheimen, Großdemonstrationen, Krawalle auf Demos, und 3. Liga Derbys...
Er hat das Kind nur zu seinem eigenen Schutz in das Heim gebracht.


xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Du meinst sowas, wie das Land durch einen Währungswechsel in die Pleite zu reiten?


Wir gehen nicht pleite. Eher gehen die anderen Euroländer pleite wenn sie nicht aussteigen oder wir selber nicht aussteigen.
Für Deutschland ist der Euro zu schwach, für die anderen Länder ist er durch Deutschland zu stark. Der Euro hat den Zusammenhalt in Europa mehr geschädigt als verbessert.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Genauso, wie das Prügelvideo, wo 2 Türken bei einer Verkehrskontrolle zusammengeschlagen wurden vor nicht allzu langer Zeit.


Kennst du die Vorgeschichte davon ? Meist wird die Polizei provoziert oder angegriffen und erst dann fangen die Leute an zu filmen...
Gut in diesem Fall war es eine Straftat seitens der Polizei, aber die wurde auch geahndet.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wer zu blöd ist, seinen Job, für den er sich FREIWILLIG beworben hat, auszuführen, sollte diesen nicht mehr ausführen können.



Er macht seinen Job doch gut. Der Junge war in wenigen Sekunden, aus dem Bus in der Unterkunft.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Und wieso greift niemand ein? Wieso sagt niemand, dass er sich mal anders aufführen soll?



Sie bilden eine Gasse und halten den Mob fern. Die illegalen Einwanderer können in die Unterkunft.

Wo ist das jetzt das Problem?



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Genauso, wie das Prügelvideo, wo 2 Türken bei einer Verkehrskontrolle zusammengeschlagen wurden vor nicht allzu langer Zeit.
> Kein Kollege hat den Polizisten davon abgehalten:
> Dieses Video zeigt die  Polizei-Prugel-Attacke: Ermittlungen gegen Beamte  -
> Ruhrgebiet -
> ...



Wo ist das Problem?

Die Türken wurden freigesprochen und der Polizist wird angeklagt. Ist doch alles super.

Außerdem werden die Polizisten bestimmt Erfahrungen haben und sowas fließt mit das Verhalten ein. EIn Gespräch mit Türstehern auf dem Hamburger Kiez oder mit Polizisten auf der Davidwache bestätigt das.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ich habe nirgendswo Gewalt gegen Polizei gutgeheißen.
> Ich habe geschrieben, dass wegen solchen Vorfällen der Hass auf Polizisten steigt und somit auch der Respekt flöten geht.
> Wenn du es nicht packst, das richtig zu lesen und mir Dinge vorzuwerfen, die nicht stimmen - viel Spaß in der Grundschule.



Haha. 

Du hast folgendes Geschrieben:



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wenn der im Dienst bleibt, soll sich keiner wundern, warum hier Poli's bespuckt und geschlagen werden.



Nichts von wegen Respekt geht flöten.

Also beende du erst mal die Schule, bevor du mir etwas über meine Schuldbildung erzählen willst.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Genau da sehe ich das Problem, die arabische (muslimische) Welt regt sich gemeinsam über Karikaturen aus Europa auf. Aber wenn es dann darum geht den eigenen Leuten zu helfen, kennt man sich plötzlich nicht mehr so gut...



Falsch.

Über Anti-muslimische Karrikaturen hat sich die muslimische Welt aufgeregt (wer davon überrascht war, sollte sich vielleicht aus allem raushalten, was sich weiter als 200 m entfernt abspielt. Z.B. Politk) 
Und wenn es darum geht, Syrern zu helfen, will Saudi-Arbien nichts davon wissen, das sollte wohl gerade für nationalistisch orientierte Personen nachvollziehbar sein.
(erneut: Wie wenig Ahnung muss man von der Welt haben, um davon überrascht zu sein? Und wie selektiv muss man irgendwelchen Hetzmedien folgen, um trotzdem überhaupt davon zu erfahren?).




WindowsXP schrieb:


> Das Problem sind meiner Meinung nach die "Alternativen". Wen soll man sonst wählen? Die Grünen? Die Linken? AfD? Sorry, das sind alles keine Alternativen für mich. Es fehlt eine Partei, welche nationalistischer ist, wirtschaftlich denkt und die für ihre Bürger einsteht.



Wirtschaftlich denkende Nationalisten wirst du nie wählen können. Jeweils zwei dieser Punkte schließen den dritten aus: Man kann wirtschaftlich denken und man kann nationalistisch denken. Aber wer von Nationalismus und Wirtschaft redet, der kann offensichtlich nicht denken. Nationalismus ist mit der global agierenden deutschen Wirtschaft nicht kompatibel.




CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Nein, ich bekomme kein Bafög. Meine Eltern könnten es sich dank Hausrate und weiterer Kosten nicht einmal leisten, für meine Versorgung aufzukommen, wenn ich ausziehen würde, aber Anspruch habe ich keinen. Beeindruckend....



Unkentniss und Ignoranz. Wenn deine Eltern soviel verdienen, dass du kein Bafög bekommst, dann sind deine Eltern auch gesetzlich verpflichtet, für deinen Unterhalt aufzukommen. Wenn deine Eltern geltendens Recht ignorieren und das Geld lieber in Luxus (z.B. ein Haus) investieren, dann ist das garantiert nicht die Schuld des Staates (oder von Flüchtlingen).




Threshold schrieb:


> Du drohst militärisch?
> Echt?
> Wegen ein paar Leuten willst du einen Krieg mit Marokko anfangen?
> Die Marokkaner mit den schicken Mirage Jets aus Frankreich?



Vor allem dem Markokko, dass trotz fragwürdiger Demokratielage über 2,5 Milliarden in Waren mit Deutschland austausch, wobei unterm Strich 800 Millionen Euro Gewinn für uns rausspringt...

Selbst wenn Kriege umsonst wären (normalerweise kosten sie ein paar Milliarden) müssten also mindestens 20% der Flüchtlinge Marokaner sein, ehe sich das ganze lohnt. (Natürlich nur unter der Bedingung, dass man in Zukunft jeden an der Grenze auftauchenden Flüchtling in die Gaskammer geleitet. Denn spätestens nach diesen militärischen Maßnahmen wäre eine Flucht aus Marokko ja legitim )




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wir müssen eben einfach den Wehretat erhöhen und mal richtig aufrüsten wie Russland.



Yeah! Lass uns den den Wehretat doch wie Russland binnen eines Jahrzehnts vervierfachen. Dann sind wir zwar immer noch eine kleine Nummer, aber vielleicht reicht es wenigstens um alle Flüchtlinge abknallen!


Kostet auch nur 100 Milliarden, aber so große Zahlen kann man als Hetzer wohl eh nicht verstehen...




lunaticx schrieb:


> Ich finde Wirtschaftsflüchtling ein tolles Wort. Es beschreibt wie ungemein egoistisch und ignorant der reiche Westen ist



Und es ist so zutreffend, wenn man unsere wirtschaftlichen Aktivitäten und die Fluchtursachen anguckt 



> Und warum steigt der Krankenkassenbeitrag ?



Tut er ja nicht einmal. Steht für Arbeitgeber seit 2009 ziemlich stabil bei 7,3% ohne weitere Zuzahlungen...




Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Er bricht gar nichts und wo bitte diffamiert er ganze Völkergruppen?
> Für dich wäre ein Blick ins Gesetz auch mal bitterst nötig, da steht nämlich geschrieben, dass der Staat die Aufgabe hat seine Bürger und die Landesgrenzen zu schützen!
> Wenn sich jemand ohne eine Kontrolle über diese Grenzen hinwegsetzt ist er nunmal illegal in unserem Land.



Hört endlich auf den Scheiß nachzuplappern, den Karuuzo verbreitet.
Die Flüchtlinge setzen sich weder über Kontrollen hinweg, noch sind sie illegal in Deutschland. Der Grenzübertritt, auch ohne Papiere, ist für Flüchtlinge gemäß Genfer Konvention gestattet, im Gegenzug müssen sie sich schnellstmöglich bei den zuständigen Behörden melden. Solange keine Behörde entschieden hat, dass derjenige kein Flüchtling ist, greifen §13 und 18 des AsylG (derzeit insbesondere 18.4.2 beachten). Das große Problem ist, dass die Asylbehörden in Deutschland absolut unterbesetzt sind (danke lieber Fremdenfeinde und Nationalisten!) und es deswegen schon mal ein halbes Jahr dauern kann, bis überhaupt der Asylantrag abgegeben geschweige denn bearbeitet werden kann. Solange das nicht erfolgt ist, gilt immer noch "im Zweifel für den Angeklagten".


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. Februar 2016)

Es ist schon interessant, wie ein ehemaliger Moderator gegen Forenmitglieder hetzt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hört endlich auf den Scheiß nachzuplappern, den Karuuzo verbreitet.
> Die Flüchtlinge setzen sich weder über Kontrollen hinweg, noch sind sie illegal in Deutschland. Der Grenzübertritt, auch ohne Papiere, ist für Flüchtlinge gemäß Genfer Konvention gestattet, im Gegenzug müssen sie sich schnellstmöglich bei den zuständigen Behörden melden. Solange keine Behörde entschieden hat, dass derjenige kein Flüchtling ist, greifen §13 und 18 des AsylG (derzeit insbesondere 18.4.2 beachten). Das große Problem ist, dass die Asylbehörden in Deutschland absolut unterbesetzt sind (danke lieber Fremdenfeinde und Nationalisten!) und es deswegen schon mal ein halbes Jahr dauern kann, bis überhaupt der Asylantrag abgegeben geschweige denn bearbeitet werden kann. Solange das nicht erfolgt ist, gilt immer noch "im Zweifel für den Angeklagten".



Du solltest dir mal Artikel 31 der von dir genannten Konvention durchlesen:



			
				 Abkommen über die Rechtsstellung der Flüchtlinge schrieb:
			
		

> Die vertragschließenden Staaten werden wegen unrechtmäßiger Einreise oder Aufenthalts keine Strafen gegen Flüchtlinge verhängen, *die unmittelbar aus einem Gebiet kommen, in dem Ihr Leben oder ihre Freiheit im Sinne von Artikel 1 bedroht waren *und die ohne Erlaubnis in das Gebiet der vertragschließenden Staaten einreisen oder sich dort aufhalten, vorausgesetzt, dass sie sich unverzüglich bei den Behörden melden und Gründe darlegen, die ihre unrechtmäßige Einreise oder ihren unrechtmäßigen Aufenthalt rechtfertigen.



Deutschlands Nachbarländer:

Dänemark
Polen
Tschechien
Österreich
Schweiz
Frankreich
Luxemburg
Belgien
Niederlande

Auf welche dieser Länder trifft das fett hervorgehobene zu?

Wie kommt man aus Syrien unmittelbar nach Deutschland? 

Diese Leute sind hier illegal.

Soviel dazu wer hier ******* plappert.


----------



## Captn (19. Februar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Unkentniss und Ignoranz. Wenn deine Eltern soviel verdienen, dass du kein Bafög bekommst, dann sind deine Eltern auch gesetzlich verpflichtet, für deinen Unterhalt aufzukommen. Wenn deine Eltern geltendens Recht ignorieren und das Geld lieber in Luxus (z.B. ein Haus) investieren, dann ist das garantiert nicht die Schuld des Staates (oder von Flüchtlingen.



Na, du bist ja ein ganz schlauer.
Meine Eltern arbeiten beide 10-12h am Tag und jetzt kommst du daher und willst wir weiß machen, ich solle sie doch auf Unterhalt verklagen, nur weil das irgendwo steht. Starke Nummer .

Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich weiterhin vorhabe ein gutes Verhältnis mit meinen Eltern zu führen, bin ich genauso ein Kostenfaktor und da reicht das Kindergeld schlichtweg nicht.

Desweiteren kannst du dir ja mal angucken, wie die Studentenwerke rechnen. Da füllt man zahlreiche Pamphlete aus, um denen zu erzählen, wie viel man doch verdient. Von den Ausgaben will man da nichts wissen.
Laut denen zahlt meine Mutter nicht mal Steuern. Wenn dem so wäre, würde sich vermutlich jeder sofort selbstständig machen.

Zudem würde ich gerne mal wissen, wo du irgendwo liest, dass ich dafür Flüchtlinge verantwortlich mache. Ich habe mich vor ein paar Seiten lediglich beschwert, dass man auf einmal doch in der Lage ist, Millionen locker zu machen.
Die Jahre zuvor ging das ja nicht....

Bezüglich des angeblichen Luxus'. Die Finanzämter sehen sowas lustigerweise als Grundbedarf. Ansonsten müsste mein Vater auch noch die Rente seiner Mutter mitbezahlen (genauso großartig, wofür zahlt man eigentlich Steuern?). Bei einem Autokredit hingegen, sehe das wieder anders aus.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Februar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Falsch.
> Wirtschaftlich denkende Nationalisten wirst du nie wählen können. Jeweils zwei dieser Punkte schließen den dritten aus: Man kann wirtschaftlich denken und man kann nationalistisch denken. Aber wer von Nationalismus und Wirtschaft redet, der kann offensichtlich nicht denken. Nationalismus ist mit der global agierenden deutschen Wirtschaft nicht kompatibel.



Naja, doch vieleicht unter der Prämise das die wirtschaftlich denkenden Nationalisten dann auch zugeben große Fans imperialistischer Kolonialpolitik zu sein, in dem Zusammenhang passt dann auch Wirtschaft und Nationalismus zusammen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Yeah! Lass uns den den Wehretat doch wie Russland binnen eines  Jahrzehnts vervierfachen.



Naja, verviefachen innerhalb von 10 Jahren hört sich zwar erstmal nach viel Geld an schaut man sich aber an wieviel Russland letztlich ausgibt und wie groß das russische Staatsgebiet ist ist es am Ende auch nicht soviel Geld was da ausgegeben wird, wenn auch natürlich nicht wenig Geld.

2005 betrug der russische Wehretat 19,8 Mrd. US-Dollar, das kann man schon faktisch als kronisch unterfinanziert betachten bedenkt man das schon das wesentlich kleinere Deutschland für sein marodes Militär rund 50 Mrd. US-Dollar jährlich ausgibt. Bis 2015 ist der Betrag auf rund 96 Mrd. US-Dollar angewachsen. Zwar ist Russland damit inzwischen auf Platz 3 nach denn USA mit 600 Mrd. US-Dollar und China mit rund 134 Mrd. US-Dollar, aber als einen überproportionalen Wehretat würde ich das immer noch nicht bezeichnen. Denn das eizige Land auf der Welt das momentan wirklich überproportional viel Geld für Rüstung ausgibt ist im Grunde die USA und vieleicht noch China mit jeweils deutlich über 100 Mrd. US-Dollar im Jahr.

eine Vervierfachung bei Deutschland hingegen würde ein anwachsen des Wehretats auf 200 Mrd. US-Dollar bedeuten, das wäre in 10 Jahren in der Tat ein horrend gestiegener Betrag der in die Rüstung fließen würde und würde Deutschland schlagartig auf Platz 2 der Weltrangliste katapultieren, noch deutlich vor China.


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, verviefachen innerhalb von 10 Jahren hört sich zwar erstmal nach viel Geld an schaut man sich aber an wieviel Russland letztlich ausgibt und wie groß das russische Staatsgebiet ist ist es am Ende auch nicht soviel Geld was da ausgegeben wird, wenn auch natürlich nicht wenig Geld.
> 
> 2005 betrug der russische Wehretat 19,8 Mrd. US-Dollar, das kann man schon faktisch als kronisch unterfinanziert betachten bedenkt man das schon das wesentlich kleinere Deutschland für sein marodes Militär rund 50 Mrd. US-Dollar jährlich ausgibt. Bis 2015 ist der Betrag auf rund 96 Mrd. US-Dollar angewachsen. Zwar ist Russland damit inzwischen auf Platz 3 nach denn USA mit 600 Mrd. US-Dollar und China mit rund 134 Mrd. US-Dollar, aber als einen überproportionalen Wehretat würde ich das immer noch nicht bezeichnen. Denn das eizige Land auf der Welt das momentan wirklich überproportional viel Geld für Rüstung ausgibt ist im Grunde die USA.



Aber die USA sind doch in der NATO. Die sind doch die Guten, die dürfen das.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber die USA sind doch in der NATO. Die sind doch die Guten, die dürfen das.



Dürfen darf jeder das, die Frage ist nur wieviel Sinn macht es soviel Geld in die Rüstung zu stecken und zu welchen Zweck macht man es und vor allem kann man sich das finanziell leisten?


----------



## Kaaruzo (19. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dürfen darf jeder das, die Frage ist nur wieviel Sinn macht es soviel Geld in die Rüstung zu stecken und zu welchen Zweck macht man es und vor allem kann man sich das finanziell leisten?



Wenn man sich die entsprechenden Zahlen anguckt, dann weiß man, dass sich die USA das eigentlich nicht leisten kann. Aber weil sie nunmal das schlagkräftiges Militär der Welt haben, können sie es sich leisten 

Und zu welchem Zweck sie es benutzen, ist doch eigentlich sehr deutlich. Außenpolitik. 

Nur wenn Russland das macht, dann ist das böse. Aber wir weichen hier gerade zu weit vom eigentlich Thema ab.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die AfD hat noch andere Themen, Bildungspolitik und Gendermainstreaming zum Beispiel. Man muss sich nur mal das Wahlprogramm durchlesen.



*les* (auf Bundesebene gibts nichts aktuelles)


> ...Wurzeln deutscher Geschichte... Wir sind stolz...!
> Unsere herausragende Geschichte ... zügellose Masseneinwanderung bedroht ... Wohlstand und ... Frieden. ... Kultur und staatlicher Ordnung ... fremde Vorgaben ... Interessen unseres Landes ... Interessen unseres eigenen Landes ... Dem linken Zeitgeist halten wir ... Heimatliebe entgegen. ... gegen eine technokratische Politik, die ... bevormundet ... Stärkung der demokratischen Mitbestimmung
> ... Brüsseler Zentralismus ... EU-Bürokratie ... Moloch namens EU ... Europa der Vaterländer. ... abstrusen „politischen Korrektheit“ ... gesunder Patriotismus und Heimatverbundenheit ... Denkverbote ... regionalen und nationalen Identität ... Erziehung ... zur Aufgabe der Politik machen: an den Schulen, in den Kulturreinrichtungen ... National- und Regionalkultur ... Masseneinwanderung sofort stoppen
> ... geschlechtlichen Identitäten. ... gegen lebensfremde Gesellschaftsexperimente, ... Wandel der Geschlechterrollen ...
> ... Nutzen unseres Volkes...



(anm.: Ich habe auch viele Passagen rausgekürzt, die sich um alleinstehend sinnlose Stichworte drehten. "Für das Gemeinwohl" hat z.B. realpolitisch grundverschiedene Bedeutungen, je nach dem wen man zur Gemeinde zählt.)

Also was ich das so im prominentesten Teil des Wahlprogrammes lese, ist zu 95% nationalistisch-fremdenfeindlich. Zur Bildungspolitik finde ich nur, dass sie staatliche Bildungsinstitutionen zur Massenindoktrinierung nutzen wollen und die Geschlechterpolitik scheint sich wieder darauf zu beschränken, jegliches Fremdes zu verbieten und zu unterdrücken.

Möglich, dass weiter hinten im sehr langen Wahlprogram noch ein paar positiv klingende Details stehen, aber über die Umsetzungswahrscheinlichkeit derartiger Anhängsel braucht man sich schon bei weitaus größeren Parteien keine Illusionen zu machen, dass ist das gleiche Niveau wie Umweltschutz bei der FDP oder Korruptions- und Lobbyismusbekämpfung im Programm der Union: Steht drin, weil es prinzipiell gut klingt, aber dafür einsetzen wird man sich erst nach dem Erreichen einer für die nächsten 50 Jahre reichender Liste wichtigerer Punkte. Und die sind bei der AFD ganz eindeutig auf rückständiges, nationalistisches Gesellschaftsbild konzentriert, in dem es keine Fremden, keine Fortschritte oder auch nur abweichende Gedanken geben darf. Dafür kämpfen die AFD und ihre Wähler. 



> Und auch bei den anderen Parteien dreht sich seit Monaten eh alles um Flüchtlinge.



Bei der SPD ging es in letzter Zeit um Industrie (darf nicht unter Umweltschutz leiden), bei der Linken habe ich mal wieder was zu Außenpolitik gehört (heil Putin), die Grünen streiten sich mal wieder über Elektroautos, Merkel beschäftigt sich gerade mit ihrem mangelnden Einfluss über England... - Themen sind in der Politik durchaus vorhanden. Nur auf den plakativen Titelseiten der Medien, die Einzelschicksale zeigen wollen weil Informationen ja niemand kaufen würde, machen sich Flüchtlinge natürlich deutlich besser und es ist zugegebenermaßen auch die akuteste der zahlreichen laufenden Krisen. (Klima-, EU-, Banken-, Flüchtlings-, Wirtschafts-, Euro-, Syrien-, Ukraine-, - habe ich was vergessen? Garantiert.)



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die ist von den Piraten. Einer Partei die am linksradikalen Rand agiert.



Wenn für Ex-NPDler attraktive Parteien für dich schon linksradikal sind, dann möchte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht wissen, wen du als rechts bezeichnen würdest. 




efdev schrieb:


> Seit wann ist Antifa eigentlich eine einzelne Gruppe?



Seitdem zu Differenzierung unfähige Faschos ein Feindbild brauchen, mit dem sie Diskussion über rassistische Gewalt stören können.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte der Westen erkennen, dass die größten Fundamentalisten in Saudi Arabien stecken und der Iran dagegen relativ, und die Betonung liegt auf relativ, gemäßigt ist. Nur sind die Saudis weiterhin Kameltreiber, abgesehen davon, dass sie Billionen Dollar besitzen, die Iraner aber an der frühen Schwelle zu einer Industrienation. Darum wurden sie durch Sanktionen zurückentwickelt.



Der industrielle Vorsprung des Irans gegenüber den "Kameltreibern" ( ?) wird nicht lange halten, die Scheichs sind massiv am investieren, auch im eigenen Land. Der Iran war dazu schon etwas früher gezwungen, weil er schlichtweg nicht mehr auf Importe zurückgreifen konnte, aber aufgrund von Geldmangel dürfte er bald in Rückstand fallen. Dann bleibt von der "Fortschrittlichkeit" allenfalls noch die Vortäuschung von Parlamentarismus übrig, der das Land kontrollierende Religionsrat steht den saudischen Monarchen jedenfalls kaum nach.
(danke noch einmal an CIA, SIS, deutsche Bundesregierung & Co, dass sie demokratisch-fortschrittliche Kräfte im Iran seinerzeit ausgeschaltet haben...)




Aegon schrieb:


> Und du solltest mal den Unterschied zwischen "sich einem Bus in den Weg stellen" und "angreifen" verstehen...



Freiheitsberaubung bleibt Freiheitsberaubung und Menschen den Zugang zu ihrer Wohnung zu versperren hat nichts mit politischer Meinung zu tun.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Beleidigungen funktionieren nur gegen Einzelpersonen oder
> klar definierte Gruppen. Einen Haufen sich rechtswidrig
> verhaltender Menschen als "Deppen" zu bezeichnen, ist keine
> Beleidigung.





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, weil ich ein VERHALTEN und keine Person kritisierte. Das man STRAFTÄTER für ihr spezielles Verhalten als Deppen bezeichnet, ist eben keine Beleidigung im eigentlichen Sinne. Zu sagen "Vergewaltiger sind für mich Deppen" ist keine Beleidigung.



Über juristische Details will ich mich nicht auslassen, aber nur zur Erinnerung:


			
				Forenregeln schrieb:
			
		

> 4.2 Personenbezogene Angriffe
> 
> Personenbezogene Angriffe sind im gesamten Forum untersagt. Unter personenbezogenen Angriffen werden insbesondere Beleidigungen, Diffamierungen/Verleumdungen, Schmähkritik, Provokationen und Bedrohungen gegenüber Personen jeder Art einschließlich externen Personen, juristischen Personen und Personengruppen verstanden.



Die Bezeichnung von national-sozialistisch eingestellten Personen als Nazis und die von das denken verweigernden Personen als dumm mag ggf. als sachlich richtige Bezeichnung gedeckt sein (zu Risiken und Nebenwirkungen fragen sie ihren Moderator oder leben sie mit der Sperre  ), aber die Bezeichnung von Gewalttätern als Idioten sicherlich nicht.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ob man nun ein Rechtssystem der Wilkür hat, wie unter dem Schar, mit militärischer Unterdrückung, oder die extreme Rechtssprechung der Scharia macht aber keinen Unterschied.



Es macht einen riesigen Unterschied, ob man diese kennen und Bestrafungen vermeiden kann, oder ob man jederzeit ungeschützt Attacken ausgeliefert ist. Die Scharia mag mit ihren strengen Vorgaben zu Religion und Geschlechterrolle kein sehr erstrebenswertes Gesetz sein, aber drakonische Strafen auf Verstöße gegen fragwürdige Gesetze zu verhängen ist immer noch um Welten besser, als die gleichen drakonischen Strafen ohne Verstöße aus Lust und Laune zu vollziehen.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist eine Lösung, aber eine, die ich menschenverachtend nenne. Es gibt andere und humanere, die habe ich hier oft genug geschildert. Frau Merkel, getrieben von industriellen Gruppen, will vermutlich die Wirtschaft ankurbeln und Arbeitskräfte in Land holen. Sie denkt 5-10 Jahre weiter. Schau Dir die Geburtszahlen in Deutschland an:



Daran wird Merkel mit hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit nicht denken, so blöd ist sie nicht. Bei der derzeitigen Gesundheitsentwicklung und bei dem reichhaltigen Angebot an migrationswilligen EU-Bürgern wird Deutschland auch in 50 Jahren noch keinen Mangel an Arbeitskraft haben. Was uns fehlt ist Arbeitslohn und Ausbildungsvergütung, dann hätten wir auch die gewünschten Fachkräfte. Flüchtlinge bringen aber beides nicht mit.

Imho ist schon die Grundannahme "Merkel will..." falsch. Merkel hat in ihrer gesamten Karriere nur drei Dinge gemacht: Wirtschaftspolitik, Meinungswellen abreiten und parteiinternes Taktieren. Wieso sollte sie auf einmal irgendwas mit Flüchtlingen wollen? Ihr einer großer Auftritt dazu fand auf dem Hochpunkt einer Empathiewelle zu dem Thema statt, das war nicht für Flüchtlinge sondern fürs Image. Und seitdem konzentriert sich wieder auf die Wirtschaft (sieht man ja besonders gut in der EU-Politik: Obwohl viele Leute die Flüchtlinge für das größte Problem hält und obwohl Merkel hier für ihre gelegentlich geäußerten aber seltenen verteidigten Programmpunkte viel Unterstützung bräuchte, verschießt die Regierung ihr diplomatische Pulver um die Interessen deutscher Banken und Autohersteller zu verteidigen). Für Flüchtlinge macht sie schlichtweg gar nichts und gegen Flüchtlinge kann sie sowieso nicht machen, weil geschlossene Grenzen Gift für die Wirtschaft wären. Also sitzt sie das Problem einfach auch - wieso auch nicht? Wenn die Staaten auf der Balkanroute die Flüchtlinge aufhalten muss Merkel das Problem ja gar nicht an der deutschen Grenze lösen.




Framinator schrieb:


> Ich hab Kanada im Auge und werde früh genug das Weite suchen. Hab genug angespart um da rein zu kommen. Europa ist dem Untergang geweiht. Nebenbei kann ich Englisch perfekt sprechen da mach ich mir keine Sorgen.



Toll. Endlich haben wir einen dieser Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge im Thread und können ihn direkt befragen


----------



## Nightslaver (19. Februar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Es macht einen riesigen Unterschied, ob man diese kennen und  Bestrafungen vermeiden kann, oder ob man jederzeit ungeschützt Attacken  ausgeliefert ist. Die Scharia mag mit ihren strengen Vorgaben zu  Religion und Geschlechterrolle kein sehr erstrebenswertes Gesetz sein,  aber drakonische Strafen auf Verstöße gegen fragwürdige Gesetze zu  verhängen ist immer noch um Welten besser, als die gleichen drakonischen  Strafen ohne Verstöße aus Lust und Laune zu vollziehen.



Ich würde dir ja prinzipiell zustimmen würde man im Iran nicht immer wieder denn Eindruck gewinnen das auch die Scharia dort je nach gusto ausgelegt wird und somit unter starker Wilkür leidet, von daher fällt der von dir angebrachte Einwand irgendwie doch wieder weg.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. Februar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn für Ex-NPDler attraktive Parteien für dich schon linksradikal sind, dann möchte ich ehrlich gesagt nicht wissen, wen du als rechts bezeichnen würdest.


Was haben die Piraten mit der NPD zu tun ?
Das klingt für mich ein wenig komisch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Was haben die Piraten mit der NPD zu tun ?
> Das klingt für mich ein wenig komisch.


*Piratenpartei schließt Ex-NPD-Mitglied Matthias Bahner aus - SPIEGEL ONLINE*


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> *Piratenpartei schließt Ex-NPD-Mitglied Matthias Bahner aus - SPIEGEL ONLINE*


Den haben sie zum Glück aber direkt rausgehauen.
2012 waren die Piraten der FDP gar nicht mal so unähnlich, auch wenn sie eher linksliberal statt wirtschaftsliberal waren.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Relativierung von Straftaten und Beamtenbeleidigung...
> Weißt du eigentlich wie überfordert Polizisten momentan in Sachsen und an vielen anderen Orten sind ? Straftaten , Krawalle in Asylheimen, Großdemonstrationen, Krawalle auf Demos, und 3. Liga Derbys...



Wenn die Polizei so überfordert ist, dass sie nicht einmal die Einhaltung von Grundrechten sicherstellen und Straftaten verfolgen kann, wieso bitte schön hat sie dann Kapazitäten für die Absicherung von Spaßveranstaltungen frei? Ersteres ist die Kernaufgabe der Polizei, Großereignisse dagegen können und müssen abgesagt werden, wenn die öffentliche Sicherheit nicht garantiert werden kann.
Wenn Polizisten der Meinung sind, dass 3. Liga Derbys wichtiger sind, als die Sicherung von Leib und Leben, dann ist die Forderung nach seiner Entlassung wohl mehr als gerechtfertigt.




CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Na, du bist ja ein ganz schlauer.
> Meine Eltern arbeiten beide 10-12h am Tag und jetzt kommst du daher und willst wir weiß machen, ich solle sie doch auf Unterhalt verklagen, nur weil das irgendwo steht. Starke Nummer .
> 
> Mal abgesehen davon, dass ich weiterhin vorhabe ein gutes Verhältnis mit meinen Eltern zu führen, bin ich genauso ein Kostenfaktor und da reicht das Kindergeld schlichtweg nicht.



Ich weiß nicht was deine Eltern arbeiten und ich werde dir nicht sagen, was du machen sollst. Aber ich weiß, was man in Deutschland zum Überleben braucht und ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass deine Eltern mehr als 5 Euro pro Stunde verdienen. Das Geld "reicht" trotzdem nicht? Dann steht der Verdacht im Raum, dass man sich gerne etwas mehr leistet, als sein muss. Und wenn dann zu den Ausgaben die Kosten für ein eigenes Haus zählen, ist das sogar ganz offensichtlich der Fall. Daher die Feststellung: Wer sich Luxus leistet soll hinterher nicht beim Staat die Hand aufhalten. Zu dessen Aufgaben zählt es, Menschen das Überleben zu ermöglichen, aber nicht euch ein Haus zu finanzieren. Wenn euch die dafür nötige Arbeit zu viel ist, müsst ihr halt verkaufen und in eine normale, kleinere Wohnung ziehen - aber nicht verlangen, dass der Staat mit Bafög querfinanziert 



> Desweiteren kannst du dir ja mal angucken, wie die Studentenwerke rechnen. Da füllt man zahlreiche Pamphlete aus, um denen zu erzählen, wie viel man doch verdient. Von den Ausgaben will man da nichts wissen.
> Laut denen zahlt meine Mutter nicht mal Steuern. Wenn dem so wäre, würde sich vermutlich jeder sofort selbstständig machen.



Von Studentenwerken brauchst du mir nichts zu erzählen. Ich habe denen lange genug Geld in den Rachen geworfen und letzten Endes doch ohne deren Zuarbeit gewohnt und gegessen. Trotzdem mussten dafür nicht zwei Leute 12 h am Tag und ich noch einmal weitere 4 arbeiten.



> Zudem würde ich gerne mal wissen, wo du irgendwo liest, dass ich dafür Flüchtlinge verantwortlich mache. Ich habe mich vor ein paar Seiten lediglich beschwert, dass man auf einmal doch in der Lage ist, Millionen locker zu machen.
> Die Jahre zuvor ging das ja nicht....



Du setzt offensichtlich die Finanzierung von persönlichem Lebenswandel und die Sicherung von Existenzgrundlagen gleich. Ich denke, den Unterschied zwischen einer Pritsche in einer Turnhalle und einem Eigenheim muss ich nicht erklären? Gut. Fakt ist nun einmal, dass Ausgaben für gewisse Dinge sein müssen und andere sind vermeidbar. Ich bin durchaus nicht mit der Regierung einer Meinung, was was ist und die Lebenssituation von z.B. Studenten wäre auch da ein Thema. Aber das ist keine Frage von XY geht/"geht nicht". Gerade in der aktuellen Lage könnte Deutschland hunderte Milliarden im Jahr für Zweck XY investieren und müsste nicht einmal großartig dafür Zinsen zahen.
Die Frage ist: Ist Zweck XY so wichtig, das wir das machen sollten? Die Versorgung von Menschen in Not fällt definitiv unter "ja". Das Studium von Personen, deren Eltern sich ein Haus leisten, eher weniger.



> Bezüglich des angeblichen Luxus'. Die Finanzämter sehen sowas lustigerweise als Grundbedarf.



Unerklärlicherweise. Die Sozialämter z.B. machen das nicht und ich habe auch noch keinen Beamten gefunden, bei dem ich den "Grundbedarf eigenes Haus" einfordern könnte.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Naja, doch vieleicht unter der Prämise das die wirtschaftlich denkenden Nationalisten dann auch zugeben große Fans imperialistischer Kolonialpolitik zu sein, in dem Zusammenhang passt dann auch Wirtschaft und Nationalismus zusammen.



Okay, da hast du recht: Wenn man ein Weltreich anstrebt, dann kann man natürlich auch als Nationalist global wirtschaften 



> Naja, verviefachen innerhalb von 10 Jahren hört sich zwar erstmal nach viel Geld an schaut man sich aber an wieviel Russland letztlich ausgibt und wie groß das russische Staatsgebiet ist ist es am Ende auch nicht soviel Geld was da ausgegeben wird, wenn auch natürlich nicht wenig Geld.
> 
> 2005 betrug der russische Wehretat 19,8 Mrd. US-Dollar, das kann man schon faktisch als kronisch unterfinanziert betachten bedenkt man das schon das wesentlich kleinere Deutschland für sein marodes Militär rund 50 Mrd. US-Dollar jährlich ausgibt. Bis 2015 ist der Betrag auf rund 96 Mrd. US-Dollar angewachsen. Zwar ist Russland damit inzwischen auf Platz 3 nach denn USA mit 600 Mrd. US-Dollar und China mit rund 134 Mrd. US-Dollar, aber als einen überproportionalen Wehretat würde ich das immer noch nicht bezeichnen. Denn das eizige Land auf der Welt das momentan wirklich überproportional viel Geld für Rüstung ausgibt ist im Grunde die USA und vieleicht noch China mit jeweils deutlich über 100 Mrd. US-Dollar im Jahr.
> 
> eine Vervierfachung bei Deutschland hingegen würde ein anwachsen des Wehretats auf 200 Mrd. US-Dollar bedeuten, das wäre in 10 Jahren in der Tat ein horrend gestiegener Betrag der in die Rüstung fließen würde und würde Deutschland schlagartig auf Platz 2 der Weltrangliste katapultieren, noch deutlich vor China.



Sind wir echt schon bei 50 Mrd.? Ich hatte auf die schnelle 30 Mrd. gefunden. Können wir uns ja noch mehr Flüchtlinge von leisten 
Alzu weit hergeholt sind die Zahlen aber nicht. Da wir nicht bei den vergleichsweise günstigen russichen Herstellern einkaufen, müssen wir für die gleiche Schlagkraft ungleich mehr ausgeben. Und wenn wir wirklich im Alleingang deutsche Interesse auf militärischen statt diplomatischen Wege weltweit durchsetzen wollen, dann brauchen wir eigentlich auch kein Militär nach russischem Vorbild, dessen Wirkungskreis sich nur bis in die Nachbarländer erstreckt, sondern amerikanische Verhältnisse. Selbst für die vergleichsweise lächerlich erscheinende militärische Kontrolle Marokkos bräuchte Deutschland ohne EU-Verbündete (die es dann nicht mehr hätte) schätzungsweise zwei bis drei große Flugzeugträger vor Ort und, für länger andauernde Machtausübung, zwei weitere in Reserve/als Austausch. Wird also ganz schön teuer, sich die Kosten für "marokanische Flüchtlinge" zu sparen...

Deswegen mein Fazit: Selbst wenn man keinerlei ethischen Hemmnisse kennt, gibt es keine sinnvollen militärischen Lösungen.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich würde dir ja prinzipiell zustimmen würde man im Iran nicht immer wieder denn Eindruck gewinnen das auch die Scharia dort je nach gusto ausgelegt wird und somit unter starker Wilkür leidet, von daher fällt der von dir angebrachte Einwand irgendwie doch wieder weg.



Bislang habe ich aus dem Iran relativ wenig Berichte über willkürliche Auslegung gehört. Es gibt Willkür gegenüber politischen Gegnern, die wird aber scheinbar eher durch extralegale Kräfte verübt, nicht durch Rechtsbeugung.
Aber ja: Wenn man ein Gesetz verdreht, wie man will (Beispiel wäre die Scharia-Interpretation des IS, der ja z.T. seine eigene Führungsspitze wegen "Abfall vom wahren Glauben" köpft), dann ist natürlich kein Vorteil gegenüber reiner Willkür mehr gegeben 




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Was haben die Piraten mit der NPD zu tun ?
> Das klingt für mich ein wenig komisch.



Von der ersten Google-Seite:
Piratenpartei schließt Ex-NPD-Mitglied Matthias Bahner aus - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Newcomer*mit NPD-Vergangenheit: Piraten kämpfen*gegen braune*Altlasten - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Rechtsextreme Vergangenheit: Piraten waren NPD-Mitglieder | Politik - Frankfurter Rundschau

Das Grundkonzept der Piraten ist sehr offen und die Kernthemen Netzpolitik, Datenschutz und persönliche Freiheit sind auf der links-rechts-Skala nirgendwo verankert. Damit sind sie anschlussfähig für Anhänger verschiedener anderer politischer Strömungen, einschließlich rechter und rechtsextremer. Der Schutz der Bürger vor staatlicher Kontrolle ist zum Beispiel sogar ein sehr attraktives Thema für Neonazis. Da Rechtsaktive in Deutschland kontinuierlich auch der Suche nach Politikeinstiegsmöglichkeiten sind (offen rechts gegründete Parteien sind ja durch die Bank erfolglos. Warum wohl?...), hatten die Piraten zu ihren Hochzeiten sogar ein echtes Problem mit großflächiger brauner Einwanderung (das Ende der DVU mag seinen Teil beigetragen haben), ähnlich wie später die ursprünglich wirtschaftsorientierte AFD. Im Gegensatz zu letzterer haben die Piraten das irgendwann halbwegs in den Griff bekommen (eine der wenigen Sachen, die sie hinbekommen haben  ) und sich scharf gegenüber rechtsaußen abgegrenzt. Aber eine Partei, die so viel Andrang von rechts hat, dass sie diesen aktiv zurückweisen muss, ist wohl auch danach noch sehr sehr weit von "linksextrem" entfernt...


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Februar 2016)

Wasn los ruyven_macaran?

Warum quotest du meinen Beitrag nicht?

Zu weit ausem Fenster gelehnt mit deinem "qualifizierten" Beitrag?

Schon doof, wenn man nicht mehr seine Meinung durchdrücken kann wie früher, ne?


----------



## Verminaard (20. Februar 2016)

Musste doch etwas schmunzeln.
Wobei eher nicht, diese Doppelmoral widert mich an:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## efdev (20. Februar 2016)

Das von dem EKD Kerl ist das einzig Akzeptable aber auch nur weil er es nicht genau definiert hat


----------



## DarkScorpion (20. Februar 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Das von dem EKD Kerl ist das einzig Akzeptable aber auch nur weil er es nicht genau definiert hat


Nichts desto trotz gab es bei allen dreien kein Aufschrei und wurde nicht Medial ausgeschlachtet


----------



## Captn (20. Februar 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Nichts desto trotz gab es bei allen dreien kein Aufschrei und wurde nicht Medial ausgeschlachtet


Die folgen ja auch streng der politischen Linie oder haben so oder so nichts zu melden .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2016)

Wie üblich aus dem Zusammenhang zitiert und falsche mit falschen Aussagen 

Stein des Anstoßes war Frau von Storch mit folgender Ergänzung
Beatrix von Storch: AfD-Vizechefin will Polizei sogar auf Kinder schiessen lassen - Fluchtlingskrise - FAZ
_Ein Facebook-Nutzer fragte nach: „Wollt Ihr etwa Frauen mit Kindern  an der grünen Wiese den Zutritt mit Waffengewalt verhindern?“ Von Storch  antwortete: „Ja.“_

Es ist ein Unterschied, ob man auf friedliche Kriegflüchtlinge schießen möchte, oder als letzte Konsequenz, wenn von einem gewaltbereiten Mob oder anderen Straftätern akute Lebensgefahr droht. Das hier einige vom rechten Rand diesen Unterschied nicht verstehen wollen und Aussagen wie von Frau von Storch gut heißen, sagt für mich genug aus, um die Charaktäre einzuschätzen. Ich entdecke hier immer mehr extrem menschenfeindliche Aussagen. Mich kotzt das an.



efdev schrieb:


> Das von dem EKD Kerl ...


Er ein Landesbischof und wohl kaum ein "Kerl"


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Musste doch etwas schmunzeln.
> Wobei eher nicht, diese Doppelmoral widert mich an:
> 
> 
> ...





DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Nichts desto trotz gab es bei allen dreien kein Aufschrei und wurde nicht Medial ausgeschlachtet





CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Die folgen ja auch streng der politischen Linie oder haben so oder so nichts zu melden .



Es ist doch ganz einfach.

Es kommt immer darauf an wer etwas sagt oder wer etwas tut. 

Sieht man doch auch wunderbar in der Weltpolitik.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie üblich aus dem Zusammenhang zitiert und falsche Personen
> 
> Stein des Anstoßes war Frau von Storch mit folgender Ergänzung
> Beatrix von Storch: AfD-Vizechefin will Polizei sogar auf Kinder schiessen lassen - Fluchtlingskrise - FAZ
> ...




Und ein schönes Beispiel, wie hier wieder die Fakten verdreht werden.

Den Aufschrei gab es schon nach dem Interview von Frau Petry. Und wer das Interview im Wortlaut gelesen hat, sieht genau, dass sie nichts falsches gesagt hat.

Es wurde aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen und von Politikern und Medien bewusst falsch nacherzählt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Er ein Landesbischof und wohl kaum ein "Kerl"



Duden | Kerl | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition, Synonyme, Herkunft



			
				Duden schrieb:
			
		

> (umgangssprachlich) männliche Person, Mann, Bursche



Was ist er sonst?

Manche sollte nochmal lesen lernen


----------



## Rolk (20. Februar 2016)

Wenn sich die Entrüstung auf die dumme Storch entladen hätte könnte ich ja noch nachvollziehen, aber mindestens zu 90% wurde sich auf Petry eingeschossen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und ein schönes Beispiel, wie hier wieder die Fakten verdreht werden..


Danke, genau das meine ich. Die eine Partei will auf unbewaffete Flüchtlinge schießen lassen, deren einziges mögliches Vergehen das unerlaubte Überschreiten einer Grenze ist, andere wollen gewalttätige Straftäter im Zweifel mit allen der Polizei zur Verfügung stehenden Mittel von ihren Taten abbringen.

Gibt es irgendwo gewalttätige Grenzübertritte? Ich sehe nur geduldig und friedlich stundenlang wartende entkräftete Flüchtlinge auf der einen Seite und auf der anderen vom Hass getriebene Unmenschen, die Hilfsuchenden die Häuser anstecken. Niemand darf beim Grenzübertritt mit Waffengewalt vertrieben werden, ohne das sein Anliegen geprüft wurde. Aber Rechtsstaatlichkeit  findet man rechten Spießgesellen, wie der AfD-Spitze, weniger.


----------



## efdev (20. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Er ein Landesbischof und wohl kaum ein "Kerl"



Oh ist mir egal  hab nur Kurz das Zitat gelesen das dicke fette EKD Logo gesehen und dann geschrieben, ist mir ehrlich gesagt auch scheis egal ob das ein Landesbischof, Papst, Gott oder sonst einer ist wenn er scheise gesagt hätte wäre er trotzdem ein Trottel .


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Danke, genau das meine ich. Die eine Partei will auf unbewaffete Flüchtlinge schießen lassen, deren einziges mögliches Vergehen das unerlaubte Überschreiten einer Grenze ist, andere wollen gewalttätige Straftäter im Zweifel mit allen der Polizei zur Verfügung stehenden Mittel von ihren Taten abbringen.
> 
> Gibt es irgendwo gewalttätige Grenzübertritte? Ich sehe nur geduldig und friedlich stundenlang wartende entkräftete Flüchtlinge auf der einen Seite und auf der anderen vom Hass getriebene Unmenschen, die Hilfsuchenden die Häuser anstecken. Niemand darf beim Grenzübertritt mit Waffengewalt vertrieben werden, ohne das sein Anliegen geprüft wurde. Aber Rechtsstaatlichkeit  findet man rechten Spießgesellen, wie der AfD-Spitze, weniger.



Straftaten müssen überhaupt nichts mit (physischer) Gewalt zu tun haben. Häusereinbrüche sind in der Regel (nämlich während der Besitzer weg ist) gewaltfrei, trotzdem sind es Straftaten.

D.h. ob diese illegalen Einwanderer friedlich sind oder nicht ist *unerheblich*. Sie brechen das Gesetz.

Und was du siehst sind keine Flüchtlinge, sondern Sozialtouristen. Ich habe hier auch den entsprechenden Passus aus dem Abkommen über die Rechtsstellung der Flüchtlinge gepostet. Die kommen nicht unmittelbar aus Gebieten wo ihr Leben bedroht ist. Flüchtlinge sind es nicht mehr, seit sie Syrien verlassen haben.


----------



## fipS09 (20. Februar 2016)

Selbst wenn es eine Straftat WÄRE so rechtfertigt sie keinen Schusswaffengebrauch. Wenn du ein Kaugummi klaust und dann wegrennst wirst du garantiert nicht erschossen. Straftat ist nicht gleich Straftat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Straftaten müssen überhaupt nichts mit (physischer) Gewalt zu tun haben. Häusereinbrüche sind in der Regel (nämlich während der Besitzer weg ist) gewaltfrei, trotzdem sind es Straftaten.


Aber Du willst die Menschen erschießen, weil sie in einer Überflussgesellschaft weg geschmissene Äpfel stehlen?
Auf einen Einbrecher, der nichts anderes gemacht hat, als einzubrechen, wird nicht geschossen, auch wenn er
flieht nicht. Dazu bedarf es tätlicher Angriffe oder, z.B. bei fliehenden Sexualstraftäter, die akute Gefahr der
erneuten Tat. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> D.h. ob diese illegalen Einwanderer friedlich sind oder nicht ist *unerheblich*. Sie brechen das Gesetz..


Was für ein Gesetz bricht ein Kriegsflüchtling, der eine Grenze an einem Grenzübergang übertritt? Wurde er abgewiesen? 
Du liegst völlig falsch und es ist nichts weiter als Deine verbohrte Ausländerfeindlichkeit, die Dich zu solchen Aussagen treibt.


----------



## Leob12 (20. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Straftaten müssen überhaupt nichts mit (physischer) Gewalt zu tun haben. Häusereinbrüche sind in der Regel (nämlich während der Besitzer weg ist) gewaltfrei, trotzdem sind es Straftaten.
> 
> D.h. ob diese illegalen Einwanderer friedlich sind oder nicht ist *unerheblich*. Sie brechen das Gesetz.
> 
> Und was du siehst sind keine Flüchtlinge, sondern Sozialtouristen. Ich habe hier auch den entsprechenden Passus aus dem Abkommen über die Rechtsstellung der Flüchtlinge gepostet. Die kommen nicht unmittelbar aus Gebieten wo ihr Leben bedroht ist. Flüchtlinge sind es nicht mehr, seit sie Syrien verlassen haben.


Gesetzesbruch mit Schüssen beantworten? Na hoffentlich wirst du nie wegen Schnellfahrens erschossen. 

Wir wissen alle wie du über Flüchtlinge denkst, du hast auch mal gefordert dass die Boote alle versenkt gehören...


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Selbst wenn es eine Straftat WÄRE so rechtfertigt sie keinen Schusswaffengebrauch. Wenn du ein Kaugummi klaust und dann wegrennst wirst du garantiert nicht erschossen. Straftat ist nicht gleich Straftat.



Wenn man diese illegalen Einwanderer nicht anders abhalten kann, Staatsgebiet zu betreten. 

Natürlich absolut richtig.

Kannst ja mal versuchen illegal das Gebiet der USA zu betreten, wenn ein Officer der US Border Patrol das sieht.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber Du willst die Menschen erschießen, weil sie in einer Überflussgesellschaft weg geschmissene Äpfel stehlen?
> Auf einen Einbrecher, der nichts anderes gemacht hat, als einzubrechen, wird nicht geschossen, auch wenn er flieht nicht. Dazu bedarf es tätlicher Angriffe oder, z.B. bei fliehenden Sexualstraftäter, die akute Gefahr der erneuten Tat.



Wenn die Leute der Polizei nicht Folge leisten und sich der Festnahme entziehen, dürfen Beamten (auch in Deutschland) selbstverständlich auf diese Leute schießen.

Sie müssen nur vorher einen Warnschuss abgeben und den Schuss auf die Person ankündigen (Stop oder ich schiesse).



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was für ein Gesetz bricht ein Kriegsflüchtling, der eine Grenze an einem Grenzübergang übertritt?



Der illegale Einwanderer und Sozialtourist bricht § 95 des Aufenhaltgesetzes.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wurde er abgewiesen?



Das ist ja der Rechtsbruch der hunderttausendfach passiert und zu Recht angemahnt wird.

Die Grenzen dieses Staates sind faktisch unkontrolliert. Wie kann man sowas nur gutheißen?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du liegst völlig falsch und es ist nichts weiter als Deine verbohrte Ausländerfeindlichkeit, die Dich zu solchen Aussagen treibt.



Ich liege absolut richtig und habe schon mehrfach die unterschiedlichsten Gesetzen, Bestimmungen und Übereinkünfte gepostet, aus denen das hervorgeht.

Übrigens lebe ich wunderbar mit meinen vietnamesischen Nachbarn zusammen. Die sind bestens integriert, sprechen in der ersten Generation besser Deutsch, als Türken in der dritten Generation und sind ein produktiver Teil dieser Gesellschaft.

Was ich nicht will sind Sozialtouristen und Anhänger einer totalitären Gewaltideologie aus dem Nahen Osten.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wir wissen alle wie du über Flüchtlinge denkst, du hast auch mal gefordert dass die Boote alle versenkt gehören...



Illegale Einwanderer und Sozialtouristen.

Und wenn du es richtig wiedergeben willst, ich schrieb, man sollte die Boote zum Umkehren auffordern, dann einen Warnschuss abegeben und dann versenken.

Wer zweimal nicht Folge leistet, trotzt Gewaltandrohung, der will es auch nicht anders.

Außerdem, und in der Hinsicht habe ich ja mich verbessert. Man kann die Boote ja auch mit unserer Marine zurück nach Nordafrika eskortieren, dort die Leute an Land schicken und dann die leeren Boote versenken. Hab ich alles geschrieben, aber du zeigst mal wieder beeindruckend, wie man andere falsch und aus dem Zusammenhang zitiert. 

Bewirb dich doch als Journalist, die richtige Einstellung hast du ja.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wir wissen alle wie du über Flüchtlinge denkst, du hast auch mal gefordert dass die Boote alle versenkt gehören...


Ein Integrationskurs in deutsche Werte wäre vielleicht eine Möglichkeit, den einen oder anderen verblendeten Radikalen zurück in die deutsche Gesellschaft zu holen. Wenn wir die Gruppen alleine lassen, bilden sich immer krudere Subkulturen, die in Fällen des rechten Mobs keine kreativen Kulturbereicher hervorbringen, denke ich im Vergleich an Graffiti Künstler, sondern nichts als tumbe Gewalttäter, die ihr eigenes Versagen anderen Menschen anlasten.

Unser Problem sind nicht die Flüchtlinge, unser Problem sind Millionen Deutsche am unteren wirtschaftlichen Ende, die alleine gelassen werden.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ....Wenn die Leute der Polizei nicht Folge  leisten und sich der Festnahme entziehen, dürfen Beamten (auch in  Deutschland) selbstverständlich auf diese Leute schießen....


Was für ein BLÖDSINN. Niemand muss seine eigene Festnahme unterstützen  wie auch in einem RECHTSSTAAT niemand gegen sich selber aussagen muss.  Du bist so in den Gedanken totalitären Staaten gefangen, das Du völlig  die Verhältnismäßigkeit der Mittel verdrehst. Das ist nicht auszuhalten,  was man hier für BLÖDSINN lesen muss.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Das ist ja der Rechtsbruch der hunderttausendfach passiert und zu Recht angemahnt wird.....


Gibt es ein Verfahren zu den Flüchtlingen? Sie werden anerkannt oder abgelehnt. Dazu muss GEPRÜFT werden. 
Deine Prüfung besteht aus dem Erschießen, wie bei einer Hexenprobe? Das ist nicht auszuhalten, was Du für
einen BLÖDSINN schreibst. Du kannst doch den Flüchtling nicht erschießen, weil unsere Verwaltung zu langsam
und kompliziert ist. Wenn er unrechtmäßig hier ist, verliert er seine Duldung, geht er nicht, wird er Abgeschoben,
wehrt er sich, wird er verhaftet, begeht er STRAFTATEN wird er eingesperrt. Un dwelche Strafdtat begeht ein
Kriegsflüchtling mit einen Grenzübertritt an einem Grenzübergang?  

Sind an Dir alle Werte vorbeigegangen? Das Deine vietnamisischen Nachbarn unsere Werte verstehen, ist keine
Frage. Sind Deine Nachbarn aber glücklich mit Dir? Hast Du das mal gefragt? Du brauchst den Integratonskurs in
deutsche Werte, nicht dein Nachbar.


----------



## fipS09 (20. Februar 2016)

Und mit welchem Recht willst du irgendwelche Boote versenken nachdem diese NICHT in deutschen Gewässern sind?


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Unser Problem sind nicht die Flüchtlinge, unser Problem sind Millionen Deutsche am unteren wirtschaftlichen Ende, die alleine gelassen werden.



Ich kenne die genauen Definitionen nicht, denke aber eher ich gehöre Einkommenstechnisch zum Mittelstand.

Auf jeden Fall liege ich deutlich über diesem Durchschnitt.

Als nichts von wegen am unteren wirtschaftlichen Ende.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was für ein BLÖDSINN.



Deine Beiträge? Absolut. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Niemand muss seine eigene Festnahme unterstützen  wie auch in einem RECHTSSTAAT niemand gegen sich selber aussagen muss.



Sprach ich irgendwo von "unterstützten"? Lern doch mal lesen.

Wer sich seiner Festnahme widersetzt macht sich strafbar, dafür gibt es einen eigenen Paragraphen im Strafgesetzbuch. Das ist in jedem Rechtsstaat so.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du bist so in den Gedanken totalitären Staaten gefangen, das Du völlig  die Verhältnismäßigkeit der Mittel verdrehst.



Also sind unsere Gesetze die eines totalitären Staates? Gut zu wissen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist nicht auszuhalten,  was man hier für BLÖDSINN lesen muss.



Das denke ich mir die ganze Zeit bei deinen Beiträgen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gibt es ein Verfahren zu den Flüchtlingen? Sie werden anerkannt oder abgelehnt. Dazu muss GEPRÜFT werden.



Welche Flüchtlinge?

Lern doch mal lesen, ist ja nicht zum aushalten. Vor was "flieht" man aus unseren Nachbarländern? Wo besteht da Gefahr für das Leben? 

Richtig, nirgends. Das sind illegale Einwanderer und Sozialtouristen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Deine Prüfung besteht aus dem Erschießen, wie bei einer Hexenprobe?



Wer illegal das Staatsgebiet betritt und nicht freiwillig wieder verlässt, muss halt sowas lernen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du kannst doch den Flüchtling nicht erschießen, weil unsere Verwaltung zu langsam und kompliziert ist.



Aber für illegalen Grenzübertritt .



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn er unrechtmäßig hier ist, verliert er seine Duldung, geht er nicht, wird er Abgeschoben,



Lies doch mal die Beiträge. Es wurde schon mehrfach gepostet, dass diese Sozialtouristen eben nicht abgeschoben werden.

Das ist doch das Problem. Also gar nicht erst reinlassen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> wehrt er sich, wird er verhaftet, begeht er STRAFTATEN wird er eingesperrt. Un dwelche Strafdtat begeht ein Kriegsflüchtling mit einen Grenzübertritt an einem Grenzübergang?



Welche Straftat er begeht, habe ich jetzt schon mehrfach gepostet.

Ernsthaft, lern lesen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sind an Dir alle Werte vorbeigegangen?



An dir scheinbar unserer Gesetzte. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Deine vietnamisischen Nachbarn unsere Werte verstehen, ist keine Frage. Sind Deine Nachbarn aber glücklich mit Dir? Hast Du das mal gefragt?



Richtig, die meisten Asiaten verstehen unserer Werte. Die meisten Leute aus dem Nahen Osten *nicht*.

Ich unterhalte mich mit ihm sehr regelmäßig, also würde ich mal sagen ja. Aber ich kann ihn gerne für dich fragen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du brauchst den Integratonskurs in
> deutsche Werte, nicht dein Nachbar.



Du bräuchtest wahlweise Deutschkurse und den ein oder anderen Blick in Gesetzestexte.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Und mit welchem Recht willst du irgendwelche Boote versenken nachdem diese NICHT in deutschen Gewässern sind?



Warten bis sie in italienischen oder griechischen Gewässern sind.

Dann zur Umkehr auffordern. Abwarten.
Warnschuss abgeben und scharfen Schuss als nächste Reaktion ankündigen. Abwarten.
Dann versenken.

Oder halt wahlweise, durch europäische Marinen zurück nach Nordafrika eskortieren, die Menschen an Land bringen und die leere Boote versenken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich kenne die genauen Definitionen nicht, denke aber eher ich gehöre Einkommenstechnisch zum Mittelstand.
> 
> Auf jeden Fall liege ich deutlich über diesem Durchschnitt.
> .


Bist Du Millionen Deutsche? Ich rede allgemein über den echten  Mob und nicht über einzelne Foristen. Nur Du weißt, ob Du dazu gehörst, ob Du hier als Forenspaßvogel kruden Blödsinn schreiben willst oder was Dich bewegt. Ich kann nur bewerten, was ich lese, und darin sehe ich in Deinen Texten eine extreme Entfernung zu deutschen Werten. Das ist in diesem Staate möglich, reden und schreiben darfst Du fast alles, nur handeln solltst Du nicht so, wie Du redest. Kriegflüchtlinge beim Grenzübertritt erschießen .... 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ....Dann zur Umkehr auffordern. Abwarten.
> Warnschuss abgeben und scharfen Schuss als nächste Reaktion ankündigen. Abwarten.
> Dann versenken.....


Du kannst das nicht ernst meinen, oder? Das man Menschen in Seenot rettet, ist ungeschriebenes Seemannsverhalten seit Jahrtausenden und Du willst Menschen für einen Grenzüberschritt elendig verrecken lassen? Genau das ist der Schießbefehl der Zone gewesen und dafür gab es langjährige Gefängnisstrafen. Haben hier einige die Einschläge nicht bemerkt?  Du forderst ja noch mehr als die AfD Spießgesellen....


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bist Du Millionen Deutsche? Ich rede allgemein über den echten  Mob und nicht über einzelne Foristen. Nur Du weißt, ob Du dazu gehörst, ob Du hier als Forenspaßvogel kruden Blödsinn schreiben willst oder was Dich bewegt. Ich kann nur bewerten, was ich lese, und darin sehe ich in Deinen Texten eine extreme Entfernung zu deutschen Werten. Das ist in diesem Staate möglich, reden und schreiben darfst Du fast alles, nur handeln solltst Du nicht so, wie Du redest. Kriegflüchtlinge beim Grenzübertritt erschießen ....



Bitte lern doch mal lesen. Wo sind das Flüchtlinge? Die sind durch mehrere sichere Staaten gewandert. In keinem unserer Nachbarländer ist Bürgerkrieg oder droht Gefahr fürs Leben.

Das sind *Sozialtouristen*.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du kannst das nicht ernst meinen, oder?



Natürlich.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das man Menschen in Seenot rettet, ist ungeschriebenes Seemannsverhalten seit Jahrtausenden



Wer sich in Gefahr begibt, kommt darin um. Niemand hat die illegalen Einwanderer gezwungen, sich auf den Weg übers Mittelmeer zu machen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> und Du willst Menschen für einen Grenzüberschritt elendig verrecken lassen?



Lern doch mal lesen.

Ich sagte, auffordern zum umkehren und danach Warnschuss. Die hatten zweimal Zeit um umzukehren.

Wer nicht hören will, muss fühlen.

Außerdem schrieb ich, man kann alternativ die Boote zurück nach Nordafrika exkortieren, dort die Menschen an Land bringen und dann die leeren Boote versenken.

Da hast du eine humane Alternative. Alles bestens 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Schießbefehl der Zone gewesen und dafür gab es langjährige Gefängnisstrafen. Haben hier einige die Einschläge nicht bemerkt?  Du forderst ja noch mehr als die AfD Spießgesellen....



Das ist eben nicht der Schießbefehl der Zone gewesen. 

Die Grenzschützer der DDR mussten sofort scharf schießen, ohne einen Warnschuss abzugeben und vorallem haben sie auf das eigenen Volk geschossen.

Niemand ist in Deutschland (oder Europa) daran gehindert, sein Land zu verlassen. 

Aber die Außengrenzen gegen illegalen Einwanderer und Kriminelle zu schützen, ist normal.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wo sind das Flüchtlinge?


 Es sind Kriegsflüchtlinge, weil sie vor einem Krieg fliehen. Über diese Menschen reden wir, nicht über Marokkaner, Zentralafrikaner, Albaner, etc. Diese Gruppen gelten als Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge und werden nach Prüfung wieder abgeschoben.  

 Du hast immer noch nicht verstanden, wie ein Rechtsstaat funktioniert, oder? Bist Du in Deutschland groß geworden, hast Du ein deutsches Schulsystem hinter Dir?  Das ist eher unwahrscheinlich.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer sich in Gefahr begibt, kommt darin um. Niemand hat die illegalen Einwanderer gezwungen, sich auf den Weg übers Mittelmeer zu machen.


 Dann brauchen wir ja keine Feuerwehr mehr, keine Rettungshubschrauber, etc, denn wer vorsichtig lebt, braucht das alles nicht. In was für einem Kindergehirn werden Deine Sätze formuliert?  

 Schau Dir die Flüchtlinge an der Grenze zur Türkei an, die ihre Grenzen dicht macht, weil die Kriegsflüchtlinge als Faustpfand genutzt werden. Und in der Not steigen Menschen in Boote. Du willst die einfach abknallen. Hast zu viel Egoshooter gespielt?  



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da hast du eine humane Alternative. Alles bestens


 Man wartet, bis sie an Land kommen, gibt ihnen Essen und ein Dach über dem Kopf, wartet, bis der Krieg zu Ende ist, und hilft ihnen bei der Rückreise. Was ist daran so schwer? Unsere Werte sind da ziemlich eindeutig. Du solltest Dich nicht an den kruden Gedanken des braunen Mobs festhalten, das sind nicht unsere Werte. Du brauchst wirklich einen Integrationskurs.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Grenzschützer der DDR mussten sofort scharf schießen, ohne einen Warnschuss abzugeben und vor allem haben sie auf das eigenen Volk geschossen.


 Was für einen Blödsinn Du schreibst. Natürlich wurde gewarnt, das Grenzsystem war mehrstufig, 99% wurden vor der Grenze abgefangen. Nur an der Mauer gab es wenige Stellen, an denen „Konterrevolutionäre“, um den Begriff Deines Staates zu nutzen, nicht gewarnt werden konnten und Spione werden erschossen.


 Aber Du siehst, die Verantwortlichen wurden VERURTEILT. Und was hast Du daraus gelernt? Gar nichts, Du willst weiterhin schießen, jenseits aller deutschen Werte. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber die Außengrenzen gegen illegalen Einwanderer und Kriminelle zu schützen, ist normal.


 Woher weißt Du das, BEVOR Du sie befragt und ihre Papiere geprüft hast? Ein Rechtsstaat funktioniert nicht, indem ein Kaaruzo, der an anderer Stelle Menschen wie Göring anhimmelt, kraft seiner Wassersuppe Menschen auf Entfernung zu Kriminellen macht.

 Dein Integrationskurs würde Monate dauern.  Mach mal diesen Test und lerne, bis Du bei 95% bist, die mal als Deutscher erreichen sollte:
http://oet.bamf.de/pls/oetut/f?p=514:1:439881346428:::::


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. Februar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn die Polizei so überfordert ist, dass sie nicht einmal die Einhaltung von Grundrechten sicherstellen und Straftaten verfolgen kann, wieso bitte schön hat sie dann Kapazitäten für die Absicherung von Spaßveranstaltungen frei? Ersteres ist die Kernaufgabe der Polizei, Großereignisse dagegen können und müssen abgesagt werden, wenn die öffentliche Sicherheit nicht garantiert werden kann.
> Wenn Polizisten der Meinung sind, dass 3. Liga Derbys wichtiger sind, als die Sicherung von Leib und Leben, dann ist die Forderung nach seiner Entlassung wohl mehr als gerechtfertigt


Wenn man wegen Flüchtlingen, Fußballveranstaltungen absagt. Muss die AfD keinen Wahlkampf mehr machen, das wäre Werbung genug. Einfacher wäre es einfach mal mehr Polizisten einzustellen und sie besser auszurüsten aber nein man wollte ja mal wieder auf Kosten der Sicherheit Geld sparen. Das Problem ist auch schon älter.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Und mit welchem Recht willst du irgendwelche Boote versenken nachdem diese NICHT in deutschen Gewässern sind?


Wir dürfen es vielleicht  nicht, aber rechtlich gesehen dürfen es die Griechen in ihrem Gewässer schon. 
Moralisch ist es aber wieder eine andere Sache, ich würde die Boote lieber zurückziehen und erst wenn alle von Bord sind versenken.


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wir dürfen es vielleicht  nicht, aber rechtlich gesehen dürfen es die Griechen in ihrem Gewässer schon.
> Moralisch ist es aber wieder eine andere Sache, ich würde die Boote lieber zurückziehen und erst wenn alle von Bord sind versenken.



Also verkaufen wir den Griechen wieder U-Boote, damit sie die Flüchtlingsboote versenken können?


----------



## fipS09 (20. Februar 2016)

Wenn du die Boote zurückziehst sind sie aber nicht mehr in Griechischen Gewässern.

Hier im Internet wird groß geredet, ich will mal sehen wie Kaaruzo das mit seinem Gewissen vereinbart wenn er selbst versenken darf. Das er Blödsinn schreibt steht seit dem Vorschlag militärisch gegen Marokko vorzugehen fest, so etwas Realtitätsfremdes gibt nichtmal die AfD von sich.

Wir leben in einem Rechtsstaat, wenn du behauptest zu fliehen, was haben die Behörden für eine Wahl außer das zu prüfen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ein Rechtsstaat funktioniert nicht, indem ein Kaaruzo, der an anderer Stelle Menschen wie Göring anhimmelt, kraft seiner Wassersuppe Menschen auf Entfernung zu Kriminellen macht.



Es macht halt keinen Sinn mit dir zu diskutieren.

Du hast einmal mehr bewiesen, dass du nicht in der Lage bist, deutsche Sätze zu lesen.

Ich habe in meinem Beitrag das hier geschrieben:



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> PS: Mir geht es hier nicht darum den Verbrecher Hermann Göring zu verteidigen. Der Mann ist angesichts seiner begangenen Verbrechen viel zu glimpflich davon gekommen.
> 
> Mir ging es darum, die nicht vorhandenen Argumente von interessierterUser zu widerlegen.
> 
> Wobei das überflüssig ist, die widerlegen sich zum größten Teil selbst, weil nicht vorhanden.



Wie man angesichts dieses Beitrages darauf kommt, ich würde den Mörder Hermann Göring anhimmeln, erschließt sich mir nicht.

Du hast einmal mehr bewiesen, dass du wie alle Gutmenschen nur lügen und falsch aus dem Zusammenhang zitieren kannst.


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Wenn du die Boote zurückziehst sind sie aber nicht mehr in Griechischen Gewässern.
> Hier im Internet wird groß geredet, ich will mal sehen wie Kaaruzo das mit seinem Gewissen vereinbart wenn er selbst versenken darf. Das er Blödsinn schreibt steht seit dem Vorschlag militärisch gegen Marokko vorzugehen fest, so etwas Realtitätsfremdes gibt nichtmal die AfD von sich.



Das Problem ist, dass du verpflichtet bist, Schiffbrüchige aufzunehmen.
Versenkst du also das Boot, musst du danach die im Wasser treibenden Leute aufnehmen.


----------



## fipS09 (20. Februar 2016)

Das seh ich nicht als Problem, sondern als Selbstverständlichkeit an. Wenn ein Menschenleben in Gefahr ist, sollte es selbstverständlich sein zu helfen, dabei ist es mir scheiß egal was derjenige vorher getan hat. Gegen irgendwelche Gesetze zu verstoßen nimmt in unserem Rechtssystem und nach euren beliebten westlichen Werten keinem das Recht zu leben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2016)

Frauke Petry hat Günther Öttinger einen Heiratsantrag gemacht, steht gerade in der neuen PamS.
Titelblatt habe ich schnell mal abfotographiert
https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-939RkaulGN4/VshfEXIXftI/AAAAAAAAiI4/N-iEQ15yxm0/s1600/Pams1608.jpg


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Das seh ich nicht als Problem, sondern als Selbstverständlichkeit an. Wenn ein Menschenleben in Gefahr ist, sollte es selbstverständlich sein zu helfen, dabei ist es mir scheiß egal was derjenige vorher getan hat. Ob er gegen irgendwelche Gesetze verstoßen hat, nimmt in unserem Rechtssystem und nach euren beliebten westlichen Werten keinem das Recht zu leben.



Und wo sind in unserern Nachbarländer Menschenleben in Gefahr? Wo?

Die Frage ist seit bestimmt 50 Seiten unbeantwortet. Diese Menschen fliehen nicht vor Krieg und Tod, wenn sie durch halb Europa wandern.


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Das seh ich nicht als Problem, sondern als Selbstverständlichkeit an.



Du bist dazu verpflichtet.
Hier greift das Genfer Abkommen 2 von 1949 des internationalen Seerechts.


----------



## fipS09 (20. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wo sind in unserern Nachbarländer Menschenleben in Gefahr? Wo?
> 
> Die Frage ist seit bestimmt 50 Seiten unbeantwortet. Diese Menschen fliehen nicht vor Krieg und Tod, wenn sie durch halb Europa wandern.





Das bezog sich auf deine Hirnrissige Idee Boote mit hunderten Menschen darauf zu versenken.

Was du forderst ist nichts anderes als die Todesstrafe für Grenzübertritte. Das ganze natürlich auch noch ohne Gerichtsverfahren weil "Gefahr" im Verzug


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2016)

Hier sehen wir Kaaruzo im Einsatz:

http://www.cartoonkaufhaus.de/images/stories/virtuemart/product/bb6.jpg


----------



## Dennisth (20. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es sind Kriegsflüchtlinge, weil sie vor einem Krieg fliehen. Über diese Menschen reden wir, nicht über Marokkaner, Zentralafrikaner, Albaner, etc. Diese Gruppen gelten als Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge und werden nach Prüfung wieder abgeschoben.



Tonband Aufzeichnung Nr. 1, Wiederholung 100.000:
"Wer durch *mehrere* sichere Länder reist nur um nach Deutschland zu flüchten, ist KEIN Flüchtling sondern ein Sozialtourist. Wer wirklich vor Krieg und dem Tod flieht ist froh dies hinter sich zu haben, aber diese Personen wollen hier das komplette Rund-um-glücklich Paket. "



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann brauchen wir ja keine Feuerwehr mehr, keine Rettungshubschrauber, etc, denn wer vorsichtig lebt, braucht das alles nicht. In was für einem Kindergehirn werden Deine Sätze formuliert?



Soso ein Kabelbrand oder ein anderes defektes Gerät ist das selbe wie freiwillig in ein Boot zu steigen, welches schon marode aussieht, nur weil man unbedingt nach Deutschland will? 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Schau Dir die Flüchtlinge an der Grenze zur Türkei an, die ihre Grenzen dicht macht, weil die Kriegsflüchtlinge als Faustpfand genutzt werden. Und in der Not steigen Menschen in Boote. Du willst die einfach abknallen. Hast zu viel Egoshooter gespielt?



Er hat auch die alternative mit dem zurückbringen der boote erwähnt, aber das ist natürlich nicht für dein Zitat gut genug. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man wartet, bis sie an Land kommen, gibt ihnen Essen und ein Dach über dem Kopf, wartet, bis der Krieg zu Ende ist, und hilft ihnen bei der Rückreise. Was ist daran so schwer? Unsere Werte sind da ziemlich eindeutig. Du solltest Dich nicht an den kruden Gedanken des braunen Mobs festhalten, das sind nicht unsere Werte. Du brauchst wirklich einen Integrationskurs.



Ja klar, am besten gibt man den Touristen noch eine kostenlose Ausbildung, extra Schulen wo die unter sich sind und hey vielleicht sollten wir denen ein Stück eigenes Land hier geben, wo wir alle Kosten für alles übernehmen 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Woher weißt Du das, BEVOR Du sie befragt und ihre Papiere geprüft hast? Ein Rechtsstaat funktioniert nicht, indem ein Kaaruzo, der an anderer Stelle Menschen wie Göring anhimmelt, kraft seiner Wassersuppe Menschen auf Entfernung zu Kriminellen macht.



Genau das ist ja das Problem. Die haben irgendwie fast überwiegend ihre Papiere inkl. Ausweis "verloren". Aber Ihr Smartphone haben die natürlich alle noch mit...  Wer würde da bitte nur schlecht denken....


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Das bezog sich auf deine Hirnrissige Idee Boote mit hunderten Menschen darauf zu versenken.
> 
> Was du forderst ist nichts anderes als die Todesstrafe für Grenzübertritte. Das ganze natürlich auch noch ohne Gerichtsverfahren weil "Gefahr" im Verzug



Ich habe doch die Alternative mit dem zurückschicken aufgezeigt. Wir müssen in irgendeiner Form dafür sorgen, dass die illegalen nicht mehr ins Land kommen.

Die übrigen Länder Europas machen das doch auch. Warum soll das hier nicht funktionieren.

Gut wie wäre es mit dem Vorschlag:

Jeder der herkommt, kriegt sofort den Asylstatus und darf ab dem ersten Tag arbeiten. 

Er bekommt aber für die nächsten 10 Jahren nicht einen Cent Geld- und/oder Sachleistung. Dann kann man ja sehen, wer noch kommt. Auf jeden Fall keine Sozialtouristen mehr, sondern Leute die wirklich das Land bereichern.

Sind doch alles Fachkräfte und Bereicherung die zu uns kommen, nach eurer Aussage. Das sollte dann doch kein Problem sein.


----------



## fipS09 (20. Februar 2016)

Klingt logisch, da man selbst wenn man an Tag 1 eine Arbeit gefunden hat, natürlich ohne Wohnsitz und Sprachkenntnisse, erst nach einem Monat Gehalt bekommt und vorher klauen muss um überhaupt zu überleben.



Damit wäre ja dann deine "alle Einwanderer sind Kriminelle" These bestätigt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Klingt logisch, da man selbst wenn man an Tag 1 eine Arbeit gefunden hat, natürlich ohne Wohnsitz und Sprachkenntnisse, erst nach einem Monat Gehalt bekommt und vorher klauen muss um überhaupt zu überleben.
> 
> 
> 
> Damit wäre ja dann deine "alle Einwanderer sind Kriminelle" These bestätigt.



Wie kann das denn sein?

Ich denke das sind doch alles Fachkräfte, die wir dringend brauchen und die am liebsten sofort loslegen wollen?

Sind wohl doch Sozialtouristen, die hier nur Vollpension wollen.

Genau daran siehst du es. Wenn die nicht mehr kommen, weil die Anreize fehlen, dann weißt du auch, was ihre Beweggründe waren. Danke für deine Bestätigung.

Außerdem wer Schlepper vierstelliege Dollar Beträge zahlen kann, kann sich hier keinen Monat über Wasser halten auf eigene Kosten? Ist klar.


----------



## fipS09 (20. Februar 2016)

Deine Argumentation ist Dumm. Wenn du kein Geld hast, keine Wohnung und keine Arbeit, kannst nichtmal du ohne staatliche Hilfe einen Monat überleben, wovon willst du denn ohne Startkapital leben? 

Hast du dich schonmal mit der Aussage du hast keinen festen Wohnsitz vorgestellt? Ohne Wohnung keine Arbeit, ohne Arbeit keine Wohnung. Gerade in den ersten Monaten ist man darauf angewiesen Unterstützung zu erhalten.


----------



## DarkScorpion (20. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Frauke Petry hat Günther Öttinger einen Heiratsantrag gemacht, steht gerade in der neuen PamS.
> Titelblatt habe ich schnell mal abfotographiert
> https://4.bp.blogspot.com/-939RkaulGN4/VshfEXIXftI/AAAAAAAAiI4/N-iEQ15yxm0/s1600/Pams1608.jpg


Postillon ist immer noch Satire und ich finde bei diesem Thema Satire Seiten zu Posten ist nicht förderlich. Poste Fakten oder du brauchst dich nicht zu wundern wenn dich hier bald keiner mal ernst nimmt.

Aber eines will ich hier noch sagen.

Es gibt hier nur zwei Lager: 
Das erste Lager ist dafür, daß wir unbegrenzt (was heißt eigentlich unbegrenzt? Bei 82 Mio. Einwohnern eventuell 20 Mio. Flüchtlinge?) aufnehmen müssen und dies ja alle lieb und nett sind (Vergangenheit hat leider etwas anderes gezeigt)

Das zweite Lager will absolut keine Mehr reinlassen. Will sie sogar mit Waffengewalt aufhalten (rechtlich sehr schwierig da Verhältnismäßigkeit nicht gegeben ist)

Deutschland muss Flüchtlinge aufnehmen. Das wir das nicht unbegrenzt schaffen sollte eigentlich allen klar sein. Wir können defakto keine 20 Mio Flüchtlinge durchfüttern. Ich weiß 20 Mio. Sind eine Willkürliche Zahl. Aber selbst bei 10 Mio (dann wäre immerhin jeder neunte in der BRD ein Flüchtling /Asylant) wäre nicht schaffbar.

Bevor Deutschland also weiter in dem großen Stil weiter aufnimmt, müssen erst mal die Voraussetzungen dafür geschaffen werden.

-Abgelehnte  Asylanten müssen abgeschoben werden ohne wenn und aber
-ein Konzept muss her wie die Flüchtlinge auch auf lange Sicht gut untergebracht werden können.
-eine Finanzierung muss her, und das ohne den kleinen Bürger unnötig stark zu belasten (Benzinsteuer würde eher den kleinen Arbeitnehmer treffen)
-offene Politik. Monatliche Bekanntgabe der aktuellen Flüchtlinge in Deutschland. Abschiebungen und Neuanträge inkl.
-Regelmäßige (tägliche) Meldepflicht für Asylanten in dem Ort der ihnen zugeteilt wurde.  Bei Mehrfachen Verstoß gegen diese Meldepflicht Abschiebung. Dies sollte nur die Asylanten betreffen deren Asylanträge bearbeitet wird.

Dies sind nur ein paar Punkte. Aber ich denke die wichtigsten um einen Kollaps zu verhindern. Und genau auf diesen Steuern wir gerade zu.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wo sind in unserern Nachbarländer Menschenleben in Gefahr? Wo?.


Die Türkei schließt die Grenzen völkerrechtswidrig für neue Flüchtlinge,
Israel lässt genauso völkerrechtswidrig niemanden herein.

Die Versorgung und die Lebensumstände in völlig überfüllten Flüchtlingslagern
im Libanon und Jordanien entsprechen keinesfalls irgendwelchen Mindeststandards.
Die Kriegsflüchtlinge verhungern zum Teil.

Deutschland hat sich aus humanitäter Hilfe bereit erklärt, syrische und afganische 
Kriegsflüchtlinge aufzunehmen. Parallel wird mit den Nachbarstaaten verhandelt,
es wird versucht den Krieg zu beenden, etc.

Du würdest die Menschen verrecken lassen, darum nennen wir Deine Aussagen
widerwärtig und menschenverachtend. Du würdest die Menschen einfach so
erschießen, damit würdest Du zum Straftäter. Ein juristisch möglicher Weg war
die Verfassungsklage, ob sie durchkommt werden wir erleben. 

Widerwärtig sind Reaktionen der Bevölkerung, die Notleidenden Gewalt antun.
Das ist barbarisch und unchristlich. Aber was hat man vom braunen Mob anderes 
erwartet? Immerhin zeigt er sich offen und kann danach besser überwacht werden.

Das Problem lösen wir nicht durch Erschießungen oder Formen der Selbstjustiz. 
Das Problem löst man durch Verhandlungen mit den Nachbarländern, insbesondere
der Türkei und damit, diesen verdammten Krieg zu beenden. Wer stattdessen 
Frauen und Kinder erschießen will, verrät so ziemlich alles, wofür hier im Land
seit der Aufklärung gekämpft wurde.



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Es gibt hier nur zwei Lager: ...


Nein, es gibt eine große Anzahl von sehr unterschiedlichen Meinungen, niemand will hier
 unbegrenzt jeden Aufnehmen, ich z.B. bin für geschlossene Lager etc. Wir schmeißen 
50% unserer Lebensmittel weg. Das nur zur Erinnerung. Es gibt hier nur einen, der alle 
an der Grenze erschießen will, Schiffe versenken will etc. und ein paar verbale Mitäufer.

Und diesem einen mit Satire seinen Stumpfsinn klar zu machen, ist mehr als legitim.
Darum gibt es Satire


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Es gibt hier nur zwei Lager:
> Das erste Lager ist dafür, daß wir unbegrenzt (was heißt eigentlich unbegrenzt? Bei 82 Mio. Einwohnern eventuell 20 Mio. Flüchtlinge?) aufnehmen müssen und dies ja alle lieb und nett sind (Vergangenheit hat leider etwas anderes gezeigt)
> 
> Das zweite Lager will absolut keine Mehr reinlassen. Will sie sogar mit Waffengewalt aufhalten (rechtlich sehr schwierig da Verhältnismäßigkeit nicht gegeben ist)



Du siehst das zu schwarz weiß.
Ich bin dafür, dass es keine Obergrenze gibt bei Flüchtlingen.
Wer also zu uns kommt und sich registrieren lässt, hat erst mal einen Anspruch.
Gleichzeitig müssen wir aber die Zustände in den großen Flüchtlingslagern verbessern, damit eben nicht mehr so viele einfach weiter reisen.
Die nächste Aufgabe ist es, Europweit Flüchtlinge zu verteilen.
Danach kommt eben das Beseitigen der Fluchtursachen. Das ist natürlich die größte Aufgabe.

Dass kriminell gewordene Flüchtlinge abgeschoben werden müssen, steht doch außer Frage.
Ebenso dass wir den Leuten helfen müssen, den es echt dreckig geht und die nur noch das haben, was sie in der Hand halten.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die nächste Aufgabe ist es, Europweit Flüchtlinge zu verteilen.


Die anderen Länder wollen aber nicht. Und Merkel ist daran nicht unschuldig. 

Also können wir nun nur noch die Fluchtursachen gemeinsam bekämpfen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Deine Argumentation ist Dumm. Wenn du kein Geld hast, keine Wohnung und keine Arbeit, kannst nichtmal du ohne staatliche Hilfe einen Monat überleben, wovon willst du denn ohne Startkapital leben?



Wie haben die dann ihre Wanderung durch Europa bezahlt? Woher hatten sie vierstellige Dollarbeträge für Schlepper?



fipS09 schrieb:


> Hast du dich schonmal mit der Aussage du hast keinen festen Wohnsitz vorgestellt? Ohne Wohnung keine Arbeit, ohne Arbeit keine Wohnung. Gerade in den ersten Monaten ist man darauf angewiesen Unterstützung zu erhalten.



Warum wandern die dann durch halb Europa bis Deutschland? Weil es hier Vollpension für jeden gibt.

Wenn diese Leute nicht mehr kommen, weil die finanzielle Anreize fehlen, dann hast du doch bereits bestätigt, dass es genau so ist.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Türkei schließt die Grenzen völkerrechtswidrig für neue Flüchtlinge,
> Israel lässt genauso völkerrechtswidrig niemanden herein.



Die wollen halt alle nicht die Probleme haben. Nachvollziehbar.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du würdest die Menschen verrecken lassen, darum nennen wir Deine Aussagen widerwärtig und menschenverachtend.



Ich will das geltendes Recht eingehalten wird. Die Leute haben keinen gesetzlichen Anspruch auf Aufenthalt in Deutschland.

Mehr muss ich nicht wissen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du würdest die Menschen einfach so
> erschießen, damit würdest Du zum Straftäter. Ein juristisch möglicher Weg war
> die Verfassungsklage, ob sie durchkommt werden wir erleben.



Wer seine Grenze definiert und sie dann nicht schützt, der gibt sie praktisch auf.

Die Aufgabe dieses Staates ist es auch, seine Grenzen und sein Volk zu schützen.

Ja im Notfall mit Gewalt. Wozu unterhalten wir denn ein Militär?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Widerwärtig sind Reaktionen der Bevölkerung, die Notleidenden Gewalt antun.
> Das ist barbarisch und unchristlich. Aber was hat man vom braunen Mob anderes
> erwartet? Immerhin zeigt er sich offen und kann danach besser überwacht werden.



Die Leute haben halt auch kein Bock mehr auf illegale Einwanderer undSozialtouristen.

Das zeigt sich überall in Europa.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Problem lösen wir nicht durch Erschießungen oder Formen der Selbstjustiz.
> Das Problem löst man durch Verhandlungen mit den Nachbarländern, insbesondere
> der Türkei und damit, diesen verdammten Krieg zu beenden. Wer stattdessen
> Frauen und Kinder erschießen will, verrät so ziemlich alles, wofür hier im Land
> seit der Aufklärung gekämpft wurde.



Die einzigen die den Krieg beenden wollen, werde ja international isoliert. Ich bin schon lange dafür, mit Russland zusammenzuarbeiten, damit Syrien wieder Stabil wird und wir die illegalen wegschaffen können.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du siehst das zu schwarz weiß.
> Ich bin dafür, dass es keine Obergrenze gibt bei Flüchtlingen.
> Wer also zu uns kommt und sich registrieren lässt, hat erst mal einen Anspruch.
> Gleichzeitig müssen wir aber die Zustände in den großen Flüchtlingslagern verbessern, damit eben nicht mehr so viele einfach weiter reisen.



Kein Obergrenzen? Also doch 10, 20 vllt 40 Millionen Menschen?



Threshold schrieb:


> Die nächste Aufgabe ist es, Europweit Flüchtlinge zu verteilen.



Das funktioniert nicht, wenn alle Sozialtouristen nach Deutschland wollen. Unser finanzielle Anreize sind noch viel zu hoch für die illegalen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Danach kommt eben das Beseitigen der Fluchtursachen. Das ist natürlich die größte Aufgabe.



Dafür müsste man mit Russland zusammenarbeiten. Das passiert ja nicht.

Wir unterstützen ja die Länder (Türkei, Saudi-Arabien) die den Krieg am leben halten.



Threshold schrieb:


> Dass kriminell gewordene Flüchtlinge abgeschoben werden müssen, steht doch außer Frage.
> Ebenso dass wir den Leuten helfen müssen, den es echt dreckig geht und die nur noch das haben, was sie in der Hand halten.



Aber es passiert nicht. Letzes Jahr wurden gerade mal 10% der abschiebepflichtigen auch tatsächlich abgeschoben.

D.h. 90% illegale sind noch da. Bei solchen Zahlen fürchtet sich natürlich kein illegaler Einwander.


----------



## DarkScorpion (20. Februar 2016)

@Treshold die Gegenwart zeigt aber doch das die EU nicht bereit ist eine gerechte Verteilung durch zu führen. Aber warum sollten sie auch? Deutschland, bzw. Die Regierung von Deutschland nimmt alles auf. Die Balkanroute will demnächst alle nach Deutschland durch winken. 

Das ist nicht lange machbar. 
Den der kleine Bürger von der Straße will es nicht mehr lange mit machen. Und das weiß ich weil ich mich mit Leuten unterhalte, und ich habe bekannte aus allen politischen Lagern. 

@interressierterUser 
Ich bin selber Fan vom Postillon, käme aber nie auf die Idee in einer Diskussion diese zu verlinken. Sowas gibt meist böses Blut und unnötig Streit. 
Es sei denn das ist dein Ziel. 
Satire soll zum Nachdenken anregen. Aber diesen Punkt haben wir in dieser Disskusion schon so ziemlich auf Seite 2 oder 3 verlassen. 
Ich kann mich nur wiederholen. Gib Fakten an. Dann wird man dich auch ernst nehmen.


----------



## fipS09 (20. Februar 2016)

Du verstehst nicht das du ein Land nicht stabil bekommst wenn du den unerwünschten Diktator der gegen sämtliche Menschenrechte verstößt zurück ins Amt bringst, damit erschaffst du nur eine tickende Zeitbombe.

Aber ja, wenn du Flüchtlinge einfach verhungern lässt nimmst du ihnen den Anreiz zu kommen, nicht nur hier hin sondern überall. Allerdings verstößt du damit auch gegen das ein oder andere Gesetz.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ....Ich will das geltendes Recht eingehalten wird. ....


Warum willst Du dann jenseits aller Gesetze friedliche Menschen erschießen?

Du willst alles andere als die Einhaltung der Gesetze, Du nutzt die aktuell sehr
schwierige Situation um pausenlos Gerüchte und Vermutungen in der Welt zu
setzen, Du nutzt diese Plattform für Deine Hasstiraten gegen Ausländer im 
allgemeinen. 

 Menschen wie Du stören den sozialen Frieden hier im Land enorm, weil Menschen 
wie Du hier lebenden Menschen mit familiären Wurzeln in der Fremde das Leben
mit Vorverurteilungen zur Hölle machst. Und dagegen wehren wir uns, mit alles
juristisch notwendigen Mitteln. 

Die Flüchtlingskrise beendet man nicht durch brennende Flüchtlingsheime oder
durch Erschießungen.



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> ...Satire soll zum Nachdenken anregen. Aber  diesen Punkt haben wir in dieser Disskusion schon so ziemlich auf Seite 2  oder 3 verlassen. .


Es beschränkt sich auf wenige Provokateure, die mit unerträglicher menschlicher
Härte andere verrecken lassen wollen. Und genau bei denenhilft nur Satire, weil
Argumente nicht verstanden werden.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Du verstehst nicht das du ein Land nicht stabil bekommst wenn du den unerwünschten Diktator der gegen sämtliche Menschenrechte verstößt zurück ins Amt bringst, damit erschaffst du nur eine tickende Zeitbombe.


Ja, aber wer soll nach Assad kommen ?
Eine Alliierte Militärregierung ? Syrien wird als Staat nach dem Krieg, so oder so nicht mehr so existieren wie vor dem Krieg. Es werden sich mindestens 2 Regionen abspalten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Du verstehst nicht das du ein Land nicht stabil bekommst wenn du den unerwünschten Diktator der gegen sämtliche Menschenrechte verstößt zurück ins Amt bringst, damit erschaffst du nur eine tickende Zeitbombe.



Auch hier eine Frage, die ich mehrfach gestellt habe. Was ist denn die realistische Alternative zu Assad?

Es gibt sie nicht.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Aber ja, wenn du Flüchtlinge einfach verhungern lässt nimmst du ihnen den Anreiz zu kommen, nicht nur hier hin sondern überall. Allerdings verstößt du damit auch gegen das ein oder andere Gesetz.



Würde man sie gar nihct erst ins Land lassen (was die geltende Rechtslage ist), müsste man nicht mit solche Vorschlägen kommen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum willst Du dann jenseits aller Gesetze friedliche Menschen erschießen?
> 
> Du willst alles andere als die Einhaltung der Gesetze, Du nutzt die aktuell sehr
> schwierige Situation um pausenlos Gerüchte und Vermutungen in der Welt zu
> ...



Diese Leute betreten das Land *illegal*. Wie werden wir diese Leute wieder los, wenn wir sie nicht an der Grenze stoppen und nur 10% wieder abschieben?

Genau gar nicht. Ich will nicht, dass illegale das Land beteten. Was ist daran verkehrt?

Ja die Flüchtlingskriese beendet man, indem man den Krieg beendet.

Aber mit der einzigen Macht die das vorhat, arbeiten wir nicht zusammen und wir unterstützen jene Mächte, die den Krieg am laufen halten. Das ist doch das Problem.


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die anderen Länder wollen aber nicht. Und Merkel ist daran nicht unschuldig.



richtig. Merkel hatte früher mal die Kontingente Geschichte abgelegt.
Jetzt fällt ihr ihre Politik mal wieder auf die Füße, auch nichts Neues.
Merkel muss eben Zugeständnisse machen, wenn sie das europaweit regeln will. Ist doch ganz einfach.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> richtig. Merkel hatte früher mal die Kontingente Geschichte abgelegt.
> Jetzt fällt ihr ihre Politik mal wieder auf die Füße, auch nichts Neues.
> Merkel muss eben Zugeständnisse machen, wenn sie das europaweit regeln will. Ist doch ganz einfach.



Ja aber Europa hat ihr deutlich gemacht, dass sie ihren Kurs nicht wollen.


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ja aber Europa hat ihr deutlich gemacht, dass sie ihren Kurs nicht wollen.



Und Deutschland ist das mächtigste Land Europas, wenn die deutsche Politik also was durchsetzen will, wird sie Mittel finden, das auch durchsetzten zu können.
Hat schon beim Euro Rettungsschirm wunderbar geklappt.
Ach so, stimmt auch wieder. Das wollte die Wirtschaft und der Finanzsektor so, dass wir armen, völlig schuldlos in Bedrängnis geratenen Banken, die nur das Beste für alle wollen, durch den Steuerzahler retten mussten und jetzt das Geld woanders fehlt.

Politik ist nun mal die Verlängerung von Wirtschaft, und Krieg ist die Verlängerung von Politik, die ja die Verlängerung von Wirtschaft ist.
Krieg ist also das Endergebnnis, wenn global agierende Wirtschaftsinteressen durch politische Mittel durchgesetzt werden.

Auch da ist Merkel ja führend. 
Ich persönlich warte einfach mal ab, wie sich das entwickelt. Spätestens im März, nach den Landtagswahlen, werden wir einen klaren Kurs sehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Diese Leute betreten das Land *illegal*. ...


Das behauptest Du. Fertig. Entscheiden werden das in einem Rechtsstaat Gerichte
aber nicht der Mob auf der Straße. Du kannst die Vermutung äußern, dass sie
Deiner Meinung nach illegal hier sind, aber es als Tatsache hinzustellen ist eine
Vorverurteilung.

Wir drehen uns im Kreis, Dir fehlt ein Integrationskurs. In Deutschland entscheiden
juristische Streitfragen Gerichte und niemand anders. Nicht der Stammtisch, nicht
die AfD und auch kein notorischer Querulant von Verfassungsrechtler, der mit kruden
Thesen in die Öffentlichkeit will.

Wenn Du meinst, jemand ist illegal hier, dann geh zur Polizei uns zeige ihn an. Aber
bitte fordere nicht, dass an unseren Grenzen friedliche Menschen erschossen werden.
Das ist lächerlich. Hat er allerdings einen Asylantrag gestellt, ist er schwerlich illegal 
hier, zumindest so lange über den Vorgang entschieden wurde.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Februar 2016)

Wie ich es vermutet habe:

Fremdenfeindlicher Mob: Polizei verteidigt Einsatz am Fluchtlingsbus in Clausnitz - DIE WELT



			
				Die Welt schrieb:
			
		

> Der Chemnitzer Polizeipräsident Uwe Reißmann sagte am Samstag, bei drei Flüchtlingen sei der Einsatz von "einfachem unmittelbaren Zwang" notwendig gewesen. Er betonte, Flüchtlinge hätten aus dem Bus heraus provozierende Gesten gemacht. "Aus meiner Sicht gibt es für das Vorgehen der Polizei keinerlei Konsequenzen", so der Polizeipräsident weiter.



Jaja unsere armen illegalen Einwanderer mal wieder.

Und es sind auch noch Libanesen. Also mit dem ersten Flugzeug zurück. Wieder mal nur Sozialtouristen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das behauptest Du. Fertig. Entscheiden werden das in einem Rechtsstaat Gerichte
> aber nicht der Mob auf der Straße. Du kannst die Vermutung äußern, dass sie
> Deiner Meinung nach illegal hier sind, aber es als Tatsache hinzustellen ist eine
> Vorverurteilung.
> ...



Ich habe alles notwendige dafür verlinkt. Unser Grundgesetz, das Aufenthaltsgesetz sogar ruyven_macaran lächerlicher Versuch mit dem Abkommen über die Rechtsstellung der Flüchtlinge habe ich mit dem Wortlaut des Abkommens widerlegt.

Diese Leute wandern durch halb Europa und gehen durch mehrere sichere Staaten dabei. Die fliehen nicht, es sind keine Flüchtlinge.

Es sind illegale Einwanderer, Sozialtouristen und Kriminelle.

Und nochmal für dich, auch friedliche Kriminelle, bleiben Kriminelle.

Uli Höneß ist auch friedlich. Trotzdem ist der Mann ein vorbestrafter Krimineller. Freundlichkeit hat überhaupt nichts mit Kriminalität zu tun.


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2016)

Ja ja, die arme Springer Presse wieder.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja ja, die arme Springer Presse wieder.



Jaja der Threshold mal wieder. Wenn die Nachricht nicht passt, dann darf sie halt nicht sein


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2016)

Das Dilemma ist, dass gerade die Springer Presse sowas immer sehr gerne ausschaltet, um wie immer gegen die Flüchtlinge zu hetzen und den Stammtisch zu bedienen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Dilemma ist, dass gerade die Springer Presse sowas immer sehr gerne ausschaltet, um wie immer gegen die Flüchtlinge zu hetzen und den Stammtisch zu bedienen.



Es wurde der Polizeipräsident zitiert. Wo ist das denn schon wieder Hetze?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Dilemma ist, dass gerade die Springer Presse sowas immer sehr gerne ausschaltet, um wie immer gegen die Flüchtlinge zu hetzen und den Stammtisch zu bedienen.


Natürlich behauptet der Polizeipräsident das. Es geht um seinen Job. Warten wir ab, was nach neutralen Ermittlungen heraus kommt. Aber natürlich ist für bestimmte Gruppen ein Artikel in der Springerpresse "Der Beweis", zum nächsten Artikel wird dann wieder "LÜGENPRESSE" geschrien. Kann man das ernst nehmen? Nee, man müßte laut lachen, wenn das Thema nicht so ernst und die Ausgrenzung nicht so groß wären.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das Dilemma ist, dass gerade die Springer Presse sowas immer sehr gerne ausschaltet, um wie immer gegen die Flüchtlinge zu hetzen und den Stammtisch zu bedienen.


Das trifft nur auf die BILD zu, die einfach auf das einhaut, was gerade "der Mainstream" will.
Die Welt ist noch halbwegs neutral.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Natürlich behauptet der Polizeipräsident das. Es geht um seinen Job. Warten wir ab, was nach neutralen Ermittlungen heraus kommt. Aber natürlich ist für bestimmte Gruppen ein Artikel in der Springerpresse "Der Beweis", zum nächstern Atikel wird dann wieder "LÜGENPRESSE" geschrien. Kann man das ernst nehmen? Nee, man müßte laut lachen, wenn das Thema nicht so ernst und die Ausgrenzung nicht so groß wären.


Neutrale Ermittlungen von den Grünen oder Linken ? Oder von Leuten aus NRW die ihren Hass auf Sachsen nicht unterdrücken können ?

Ja, in Sachsen gibt es vielleicht mehr Rechte als in anderen Bundesländern dafür gibt es auch mehr Linke als in anderen Bundesländern.


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es wurde der Polizeipräsident zitiert. Wo ist das denn schon wieder Hetze?



Es geht einzig darum, wie das präsentiert wird.
Ich erwarter von einer Zeitung einen objektiven Artikel.
Springer kann aber schon seit Jahren nichts mehr objektiv rüber bringen, die positionieren sich sofort auch gleich.

Wer hat denn nun provoziert und wer hat übermäßige Gewalt angewandt?
Es ist immer das gleiche. Da gibt es vielleicht ein paar Penner, die irgendwelchen Kram machen --. man denke an die 5% Klausel, dass du unter einer Population immer 5% Vollidioten hast -- und schon schert die Springer Presse alle über einen Kamm.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht einzig darum, wie das präsentiert wird.
> Ich erwarter von einer Zeitung einen objektiven Artikel.
> Springer kann aber schon seit Jahren nichts mehr objektiv rüber bringen, die positionieren sich sofort auch gleich.
> 
> ...



Was ist denn daran nicht objektiv?

Es wird der Polizeipräsident auf der einen Seite, und die Grünen auf der anderen Seite zu Wort gelassen. Das nenne ich ausgewogen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Februar 2016)

Es hetzt doch jeder gegen jeden. Seehofer hetzt gegen Merkel, die Grünen hetzen gegen Seehofer, die Linken gegen die Polizei und die Rechten gegen Flüchtlinge. Dieses Land verträgt diesen Asylwahnsinn nun mal nicht. Das ist der einzige Schluß, den ich daraus ziehe.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. Februar 2016)

Laut Presse plant die Antifa eine Willkommensdemo heute Abend in Clausnitz: Clausnitz: Grune machen Seehofer fur Vorfall in Clausnitz mitverantwortlich | ZEIT ONLINE...
(steht weiter unten)

Der Leiter des Asylheims ist übrigens AfD-Mitglied: Der Leiter des Fluchtlingsheims im sachsischen Clausnitz soll Mitglied der AfD sein | Express.de
Soviel zum Thema alle AfDler sind Rassisten...


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Der Leiter des Asylheims ist übrigens AfD-Mitglied: Der Leiter des Fluchtlingsheims im sachsischen Clausnitz soll Mitglied der AfD sein | Express.de
> Soviel zum Thema alle AfDler sind Rassisten...



Frag ihn mal, was er mit den Flüchtlingen verdient?
Denn in erster Linie sind AFD Leute Kapitalisten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Laut Presse plant die Antifa eine Willkommensdemo heute Abend in Clausnitz: Clausnitz: Grune machen Seehofer fur Vorfall in Clausnitz mitverantwortlich | ZEIT ONLINE...
> (steht weiter unten)



Ach diese Art der Logik wieder. Dann sind die Grünen auch für die Vorfälle in Köln mitveranwortlich. Ganz einfach.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Der Leiter des Asylheims ist übrigens AfD-Mitglied: Der Leiter des Fluchtlingsheims im sachsischen Clausnitz soll Mitglied der AfD sein | Express.de
> Soviel zum Thema alle AfDler sind Rassisten...



Sind es nicht?

Ich dachte, die AfDler halten alle die schwarze Messe ab und fressen bei Mitternacht kleine Kinder... also sowas aber auch


----------



## the_leon (20. Februar 2016)

Natürlich... Seehofer ist für die Ausschreitungen in Sachsen verantwortlich.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Frag ihn mal, was er mit den Flüchtlingen verdient?
> Denn in erster Linie sind AFD Leute Kapitalisten.


Was ist daran schlimm ? Denkst du andere Heimleiter machen, das aus purer Menschlichkeit ?
Es dreht sich immer um Geld. Aber im Erzgebirge gibt's bei der AfD auch genug überzeugte Christen. 



the_leon schrieb:


> Natürlich... Seehofer ist für die Ausschreitungen in Sachsen verantwortlich.


Sachsen und Bayern haben sich unter König Seehofer auch neuerdings unter dem Namen Königreich Sachsen-Bayern abgespalten. 
Seehofer ist daher auch für den Klimawandel und die gestrandeten Pottwale verantwortlich.


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Was ist daran schlimm ? Denkst du andere Heimleiter machen, das aus purer Menschlichkeit ?
> Es dreht sich immer um Geld. Aber im Erzgebirge gibt's bei der AfD auch genug überzeugte Christen.



Es dreht sich immer ums Geld.
Das hat mit Menschlichkeit oder Nächstenliebe so gar nichts zu tun.
Ein bekannter von mir hat sein Haus auch vermietet, an die Gemeinde, die wiederum Flüchtlinge einquartiert.
Er kriegt deutlich mehr Geld von der Gemeinde als wenn er das Haus so vermieten würde.

Und exakt das gleiche machen viele Leute, egal ob AFD Mitglieder, Grünen Anhänger, FDPler oder sonst wer im Land.


----------



## Verminaard (20. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja ja, die arme Springer Presse wieder.



Was ist mit all den anderen Verlagen / Zeitungen / Medien die behaupten das Frauke Petry den Schiessbefehl gegeben hat und sie nicht woertlich zitiert?
Damit haben sich so ziehmlich alle Quellen mit einem Schlag als unserioes herausgestellt.

So aehnlich agiert auch der eine Typ hier der an solchen Diskussionen teilnimmt. Zitate und Aussagen wiederholt falsch verwenden, nur um den unliebsamen Diskussionsteilnehmer schlecht dastehen zu lassen und immer wieder eine Satierseite/zeitschrift bringen. Sehr serioes und hilfreich.
Vielleicht sollten wir bei solchen Themen auch noch den Witz des Tages einbauen und Haushaltstipps.

/edit da zeitgleicher Post oder so:


Threshold schrieb:


> Frag ihn mal, was er mit den Flüchtlingen verdient?
> Denn in erster Linie sind AFD Leute Kapitalisten.


Hast du dem Herren Schweiger applaudiert?
Der wollte doch das Vorzeigefluechtlingsheim bauen. Natuerlich ohne persoenliche Interessen.
Nebenbei viel Promotion mit einem Minister und beide haben jeden Kritiker in die Naziecke gestellt.

Aber hey, ist nicht schlimm, nur weil AfD'ler vielleicht auch was fuer Fluechtlinge macht, ist es automatisch schlecht.

Ich vermisse in diesem Atemzug deine Verurteilung und Aufregung gegenueber jedem der an dieser Situation unverhaeltnissmaessig verdient.
Containerbauer z.b., Vermieter, etc.

Alles nicht so schlimm, aber der AfD'ler ist ein Nazikapitalist!


Threshold schrieb:


> Es dreht sich immer ums Geld.
> Das hat mit Menschlichkeit oder Nächstenliebe so gar nichts zu tun.
> Ein bekannter von mir hat sein Haus auch vermietet, an die Gemeinde, die wiederum Flüchtlinge einquartiert.
> Er kriegt deutlich mehr Geld von der Gemeinde als wenn er das Haus so vermieten würde.
> ...


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Was ist mit all den anderen Verlagen / Zeitungen / Medien die behaupten das Frauke Petry den Schiessbefehl gegeben hat und sie nicht woertlich zitiert?



Was ist damit?
Wenn sie sowas öffentlich sagt, dann ist das eben so.
Wenn sie im Nachhinein relativiert, kann sie das machen.
Jeder kann man aus einer blöden Laune heraus Unsinn labern. Man muss nur die Courage haben, die Dinge wieder richtig zu stellen.


----------



## Poulton (20. Februar 2016)

Müssten die Heimleiter nicht in aller Regel Angestellte des Öffentlichen Dienst oder sogar Beamte sein? Ich sehe das nun nicht gerade als einen Job, denn man so nebenbei bei einer 40h Woche + sonstigen Verpflichtungen macht.


----------



## Verminaard (20. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist damit?
> Wenn sie sowas öffentlich sagt, dann ist das eben so.
> Wenn sie im Nachhinein relativiert, kann sie das machen.
> Jeder kann man aus einer blöden Laune heraus Unsinn labern. Man muss nur die Courage haben, die Dinge wieder richtig zu stellen.



War das also nicht das Orginalinterview, welches schon mehrfach verlinkt wurde?
Wo hat sie bitte genau den Schiessbefehl gegeben? Und wie wurde dieses Interview gefuehrt?
Vielleicht habe ich das uebersehen, waere schoen das nachlesen zu koennen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Müssten die Heimleiter nicht in aller Regel  Angestellte des Öffentlichen Dienst, wenn nicht sogar Beamte sein? Das  ist nun nicht gerade ein Job, denn man so nebenbei bei einer 40h Woche +  sonstige Verpflichtungen macht.


Verhaelt sich das nicht so wie mit all den anderen Politikern die angeblich einen 60h/Woche Job haben aber trotzdem noch Zeit fuer etliche Nebeneinkuenfte?
Selbst die Bundesmerkel ist davon nicht ausgenommen.


Ich sag auch immer wieder, das ein Politiker sehr gut bezahlt werden muss, von mir aus auch genere mehr als sie schon bekommen, aber als Konsequenz daraus bitte bei fast jeder Abstimmung, Sitzung, Whatever dabeisein und absolut keine Nebenjobs/Nebeneinkuenfte.
Das passt einfach nicht mit dem neutralen Politiker.


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> War das also nicht das Orginalinterview, welches schon mehrfach verlinkt wurde?
> Wo hat sie bitte genau den Schiessbefehl gegeben? Und wie wurde dieses Interview gefuehrt?
> Vielleicht habe ich das uebersehen, waere schoen das nachlesen zu koennen.



Keine Ahnung, hier wurde schon eine Menge verlinkt.
Und wenn sie das gesagt hat, dass kannst du das nicht einfach wegwischen.
Genauso wie Seehofen von Obergrenzen redet, obwohl er genau weiß, dass es die gar nicht geben kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2016)

Clausnitz: Polizei verteidigt Vorgehen gegen Flüchtlinge - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Es ist genau, wie vermutet. 
- Der AfD Heimleiter hat als einer der wenigen, die um die Ankunft des Busses wussten, vermutlich seinen "braunen Kumpels bescheid" gesagt * (link siehe unten)
- Die Polizei, wissend um die Brisanz, fährt mit einem Streifenwagen zum Schutz
- die wilden Horden versammeln sich wie geplant vor dem Heim, der Heimleiter benachrichtigt die Polizei nicht, zumindest sagt die Polizei, es gab keine Hinweise
- die wilden Horden Nötigen, reagieren nicht auf die Polizei und bauen Straßensperren
- Zögerlich kommen Polizisten und schaffen es nicht, den Bürgerkriegsähnlichen Zustand des braunen Mobs zu beenden, holen aber auch keine Verstärkung über 23 Mann hinaus

Wie wird es richtig zusammengefasst:
_"Die Situation, wie sie sich auf den Videos darstellt, offenbart auch eine absolute Überforderung der Polizei."_


Zumindest werden die Radalierer deutsche Gesetze kennen lernen. Ein Anzeige wegen Nötigung 
wird den drei Autofahrern einen je dreimonatigen Führerscheinentzug bringen. Verurteilung wegen 
Landesfriedesbruch werden zu Vorstrafen führen, das war es mit dem Führungszeugnis.

 Und was wird der braune Mob lernen? Nix, sie werden die Flüchtlinge als Schuldige sehen und nicht 
die eigenen widerlichen Tat erkennen. So ist das, wenn man aus einem Teil der Gesellschaft über
viele Jahrzehnte die Intelligenz ziehen lässt und den Bodensatz der Gesellschaft vor Ort lässt. 
Früher flohen die Intelligenten, nach 1989 zogen jene in den Westen, die Fähigkeiten hatten.
Was zurück geblieben ist sieht man. Da wird eine schwierige Aufbauarbeit notwendig. Aber wollen
sich diese Menschen überhaupt in unsere Gesellschaft integrieren? Ich denke nicht.

* Flüchtlingsankunft in  Clausnitz: Demonstranten und Polizeieinsatz in der Kritik | Politik -  Kölner Stadt-Anzeiger - Lesen Sie mehr auf:
http://www.ksta.de/politik/fluechtl...r-kritik,15187246,33822210.html#plx1721614408
_"Nach  Informationen des ZDF ist der Leiter der Unterkunft Mitglied der  rechtspopulistischen AfD und wusste als einer von wenigen darüber  Bescheid, wann der Bus eintreffen würde."_


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Clausnitz: Polizei verteidigt Vorgehen gegen Flüchtlinge - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Es ist genau, wie vermutet.
> - Der AfD Heimleiter hat als einer der wenigen, die um die Ankunft des Busses wussten, seinen braunen Kumpels bescheid gesagt
> ...



Woher willst du wissen, wen er davon Bescheid gesagt hat ?
Und ob die Polizei einfach vorsorglich angerückt ist ?
Du redest von "brauen Horden", geht es auch mit ein mit ein bisschen weniger Dramatisierung und Unterstellungen, das war doch keine Progromnacht wo etwas angezündet wurde...
Da gab es schon wesentlich schlimmere Vorfälle in Deutschland, selbst Heidenau (was da vorgefallen ist war wesentlich extremer) wurde nicht so dramatisiert, obwohl es da verständlicher gewesen wäre.

Aber beleidige gerne weiter alle Ostdeutschen, als ob alle Intelligenten zu euch in den Westen gekommen sind...

Übrigens selbst Intelligenz sagt rein GARNICHTS über den Charakter aus.

EDIT: 
Vielleicht solltest du auch mal *deine *Vorurteile hinterfragen, nicht jeder in der AfD ist ein Fremdenfeind, genau so wie nicht jeder Linker ein Ex-Stasispitzel ist
.Die Schande von Clausnitz: AfD-Mann leitet ihr Heim: Polizei musste mehrere Fluchtlinge aus Bus zwingen - FOCUS Online


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> ...Aber beleidige gerne weiter alle Ostdeutschen, als ob alle Intelligenten zu euch in den Westen gekommen sind...


Darum wurde die Mauer gebaut, der Verlust an gut ausgebildeten Menschen war zu groß.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Aber beleidige gerne weiter alle Ostdeutschen


Ich schätze viele sehr, aber den braunen Mob, und wie sonst soll man die Radalierungstouristen
nennen, verachte ich. Sie kamen nicht aus Clausnitz. Ich meine nicht jeden AfDler, es geht explizit
um die Randalierer, Nötiger und Landesverräter um den Bus herum. Keine Ahnung, was die wählen.
Aber die Horden sind für mich auf Basis ihrer Taten brauner Mob. Dein Vergleich mit der Prognom-
Nacht ist gut, es ist dieselbe menschenverachtende Ideologie.

Es ist etwas anderes, gegen einen zu starken Flüchtlingsstrom zu sein und hier politische Lösungen
zu suchen, als Heime anzustecken oder sonstwie gewalttätig zu werden.


----------



## JePe (20. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es sind illegale Einwanderer, Sozialtouristen und Kriminelle.



Die sog. Gesamtschutzquote lag im Monat Januar bei 64%. Warum ist das so? Beherrschen die zustaendigen Behoerden ihr Fach nicht? Muessen die Entscheider nachgeschult werden? Die Richter die Gesetzbuecher richtig lesen?

Oder kann es schlicht sein, dass Du keine Ahnung von dem hast, worueber Du hier schwadronierst?

Aber ach. Ich weiss schon. Die entscheiden so, weil sie es muessen. Weil es eine gegen Deutschland gerichtete Verschwoerung von volkszersetzerischen Kraeften in Berlin gibt. Oder war es Washington? Sorry, aber bei den ganzen kruden Thesen hier kommt man schon mal durcheinander ...

Du redest Dich bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit ueber den Islam in Rage und bist selbst ein Hassprediger erster Guete, gegen den Pierre Vogel wie ein Buettenredner wirkt.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> So ist das, wenn man aus einem Teil der Gesellschaft über
> viele Jahrzehnte die Intelligenz ziehen lässt und den Bodensatz der Gesellschaft vor Ort lässt.
> Früher flohen die Intelligenten, nach 1989 zogen jene in den Westen, die Fähigkeiten hatten.



Gratulation zu soviel verbalen Mist denn du da von dir gibst.
Naja, aber was erwartet man von jemanden der aus dem Westteil Deutschlands kommt wo sich nach Ende des zweiten Weltkriegs die ganze braune Suppe gesammelt hat um nicht die Rache der Russen ab zu bekommen.
Außer blind um sich schlagenden Rassismus ist im Westen halt nicht viel...  

Na merkst was meine Gute? Machts klick?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum wurde die Mauer gebaut, der Verlust an gut ausgebildeten Menschen war zu groß.



Blödsinn, wie so oft bei Dir. 
Die Abwanderung aus dem Osten Deutschlands betraf schon vor dem Bau der Mauer nicht nur akademische Grade. Auch viele einfach Arbeiter haben den Osten verlassen, der Grund dafür war meist der Lebensstandard und staatliche Restriktionen, vor dem Mauerbau aber vor allem der geringere Lebensstandard gegenüber dem Westteil.
Entsprechend gab es in der DDR auch einen Schwund über die gesamte Bandbreite der Bevölkerung, mit deutlicher Tendenz zu "normal" gebildeten (Facharbeitern) Bürgern, nicht nur bei hochgebildeten (Akademikern).


----------



## Verminaard (20. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, hier wurde schon eine Menge verlinkt.
> Und wenn sie das gesagt hat, dass kannst du das nicht einfach wegwischen.
> Genauso wie Seehofen von Obergrenzen redet, obwohl er genau weiß, dass es die gar nicht geben kann.



Es geht hier nicht um Seehofer, den brauchst du bitte nicht bringen um zu relativieren.

"Wenn sie das gesagt hat" ..... 
Hier nochmal das Interview: Frauke Petry will Grenzen notfalls mit Gewalt sichern - Interview mit AfD-Chefin


> *Petry:* Ich habe das Wort Schießbefehl nicht benutzt. Kein  Polizist will auf einen Flüchtling schießen. Ich will das auch nicht.  Aber zur Ultima Ratio gehört der Einsatz von Waffengewalt. Entscheidend  ist, dass wir es so weit nicht kommen lassen und über Abkommen mit  Österreich und Kontrollen an EU-Außengrenzen den Flüchtlingszustrom  bremsen.



Ich wuerde gerne lesen wo Frau Petry aufgefordert hat unbedingt auf Fluechtlinge zu schiessen, so wie es ueberall behauptet wird.

Das wird wahrscheinlich genauso ein unerfuellter Wunsch bleiben wie die Bitte nach der Aufzaehlung aller unsicherer Staaten die ein Fluechtling durch Europa durchqueren muss um unach Deutschland zu gelangen.
Speziell wieso Oesterreich, welches einen aehnlichen, wenn nicht besseren Lebensstandard hat als Deutschland (Info: Wien zaehlt in den letzten Jahren immer zu den lebenswertesten Staedten Weltweit, Weltstadt – Wikipedia bis Bewertung zur Lebensqualitaet scrollen)hat.

Was wieder die Frage aufwirft: warum Deutschland?
Verhungern? Wird kein Fluechtling in keinem EU-Land, Griechenland koennte Probleme bekommen oder hat schon Probleme mit der Versorgung. Wobei Griechenland ist hier auch ein Ausnahmezustand.
In Ungarn wurde doch verteiltes Essen weggeschmissen. Einzelfaelle, hatte ich vergessen, tschuldigung.

Und wieder hatte ich irgendwas von Fluechtlungsverteilung innerhalb Europas gelesen. Das machen die Fluechtlinge doch jetzt schon nicht mit!
Wieso sollten sie es dann machen, wenn sich die Regierungsvertreter Europas auf einen Verteilungsschluessel einigen wuerden?
Dieses ewige drauf rumhacken, das die anderen europaeischen Laender nicht wollen ist doch absurd.
Solange es den Fluechtlingen nicht egal sein muss, wo sie hinkommen, werden sie es sich aussuchen wollen und es durchsetzten, wo sie hinwollen/bleiben.

Wieso arbeitet man nicht erstmal europaweit Standards fuer Fluechtlinge aus, was jeder an medizinischer Versorgung, Verfplegung, Unterkunft, etc. bekommen soll und wie es REAL mit den Abschiebungen gehandhabt wird, wenn diese berechtigt sind?
Solange sowas nicht existiert, sind saemtliche "Verhandlungen" ihre Zeit nicht wert.

P.S. noch gut fand ich bei den letztens Postings irgendwo: Assad muss weg.... ohne vernuenftige Alternative zu bringen.
Yeh Gottesstaat oder Militaerdiktatur incomming mit noch mehr Fluechtlingen.
Aber Menschen die nicht 100%ig Pro Flueclting sind als Nazis und dadurch automatisch als dumm bezeichnen.
Koennt mal selbst drueber nachdenken....


----------



## DarkScorpion (20. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Clausnitz: Polizei verteidigt Vorgehen gegen Flüchtlinge - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Es ist genau, wie vermutet.
> - Der AfD Heimleiter hat als einer der wenigen, die um die Ankunft des Busses wussten, seinen braunen Kumpels bescheid gesagt



Nochmal bitte den Beweis, daß der Heimleiter die Ankunft des Bus seinen "braunen Kumpels" mitgeteilt hat.

Wenn du diesen Beweis nicht bringen kannst, bist du kein Deut besser als diejenigen die du so fanatisch versuchst zu diffamieren und zu beleidigen. 

Ich habe heute schon mal geschrieben, dass du Fakten bringen sollst. Vermutungen, und gerade solche mit schweren Anschuldigungen welche einen Rufmord entsprechen, sollte man schon belegen können.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum wurde die Mauer gebaut, der Verlust an gut ausgebildeten Menschen war zu groß.


Das lag aber daran, dass keiner Bock auf Sozialismus und Planwirtschaft hatte.

Zu dem anderen: Ich hab das ein wenig falsch verstanden, das war jetzt verständlich. 

Die Randalierer wählen oft die NPD, denen ist die AfD zu "links". Ist oft so in den Grenzregionen. 


Laut aktuellen Berichten haben die Flüchtlinge aber auch massiv provoziert. 
"Stinkefinger und das Kopf-ab-Zeichen" - Fluchtlinge sollen laut Polizeigewerkschaft in Clausnitz massiv provoziert haben
Fremdenfeindlicher Mob stort Busankunft: "Provozierende Gesten": Polizei gibt Fluchtlingen Mitschuld an Schande von Clausnitz - Video - Regional Videos - FOCUS Online


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gratulation zu soviel verbalen Mist denn du da von dir gibst..


Statistiken sagen nur etwas über globale Situationen und rein gar nichts auf den Einzelfall bezogen.
Das überspitzt dargestellte Problem ist gut und häufig untersucht und dokumentiert:

z.B.: Zug nach Westen – Anhaltende Abwanderung | bpb
_"... Vor allem junge Frauen mit höheren  Bildungsabschlüssen ziehen seit Ende der 90er Jahre zunehmend aus ihrer  ostdeutschen Heimat in den Westen..."
"... Für Staat und Gesellschaft der DDR war die soziale Zusammensetzung der  DDR-Flüchtlinge ungünstig: Bevorzugt jüngere, gut ausgebildete Menschen,  darunter viele Spezialisten wie Ärzte und Ingenieure, kehrten dem Land  den Rücken...."_

Wer bleibt statistisch gehäuft im Land? Schlecht gebildete Männer.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Zu dem anderen: Ich hab das ein wenig falsch verstanden, das war jetzt verständlich.
> Die Randalierer wählen oft die NPD, denen ist die AfD zu "links". Ist oft so in den Grenzregionen.


Die AfD ist relativ harmlos im Gegensatz zu anderen Gruppen oder realen Straftätern mit braunem Hintergrund.
Die AfD buhlt aber um deren Stimmen und wird sie bekommen. Das Ergebnis wird eine weitere große Koalition
sein. Besser wäre es, die Linken stark zu machen, dann reicht es, um die CDU aus der Regierung zu drängen
und mit einer Rot-Rot-grünen Koalition wäre derWeg für sinnvolle nachhaltige und soziale Politik offen.


----------



## Verminaard (20. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Laut aktuellen Berichten haben die Flüchtlinge aber auch massiv provoziert.
> "Stinkefinger und das Kopf-ab-Zeichen" - Fluchtlinge sollen laut Polizeigewerkschaft in Clausnitz massiv provoziert haben
> Fremdenfeindlicher Mob stort Busankunft: "Provozierende Gesten": Polizei gibt Fluchtlingen Mitschuld an Schande von Clausnitz - Video - Regional Videos - FOCUS Online



Das kann nicht sein weil es nicht sein darf.

Das sind alles traumatisierte Menschen die gerade so mit dem Leben davongekommen sind.
Die Fluechtlinge waren total friedlich und wegen den ganzen Nazis unglaublich veraengstigt, konnten gar nicht aus dem Bus aussteigen.
Die wollten ausserdem nicht in das Konzentrationslager aehhh Fluechtlingsheim, welches von einem bekannten NaziAfD'ler geleitet wird, da ihnen dort Schreckliches droht.
Sie wurden mit Polizeigewalt ins Konzentrationslager aehhh Fluechtlingsheim gezerrt, gegen ihren Willen!




















Achtung dieser Post kann Spuren von Sarkasmus enthalten, lesen auf eigene Gefahr!


----------



## Nightslaver (20. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Statistiken sagen nur etwas über globale Situationen und rein gar nichts auf den Einzelfall bezogen.
> Das überspitzt dargestellte Problem ist gut und häufig untersucht und dokumentiert:
> 
> z.B.: Zug nach Westen – Anhaltende Abwanderung | bpb
> ...



Gratulation, Leseverständnis 6 setzen.
Ich rede bei der Abwanderung von der Zeit bis zur Wende, bezogen auf die Aussage von dir:



> Darum wurde die Mauer gebaut, der Verlust an gut ausgebildeten Menschen war zu groß.



 Du kommst mit der Abwanderung nach der Wende... 

Allerdings macht das deine diskreminierende Äußerung gegenüber denn deiner Meinung nach durchgängig übrig gebliebenen dummen Osis auch nicht besser.
Schön das du der Meinung bist das im Osten nur noch Neandertaler leben...

Naja, hoffen wir mal nicht das die im Westen auch existieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du kommst mit der Abwanderung nach der Wende...


Lies Dir den Link durch, er beschreibt das gesamte Problem:
_"   Vom Gründungsjahr 1949 bis zur Auflösung der DDR [...] sind nicht  weniger als 4,6 Mio. Menschen unter z.T. äußerst riskanten Umständen  nach Westen geflüchtet." Dies entspricht ungefähr einem Viertel der  DDR-Bevölkerung im Jahre 1950.   "_

Es geht um die besser Gebildeten. Meine Wurzeln liegen in Thüringen und es tut weh zu  sehen, wie ganze Ortschaften verfallen. Das betrifft genauso Bereiche im ehemaligen Westen. In allen Kleinstädten gibt es ähnliche Probleme. Aber gestern ging es um Clausnitz mit seinem, wie es der Bürgermeister nannte "Mob"


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um Seehofer, den brauchst du bitte nicht bringen um zu relativieren.
> 
> "Wenn sie das gesagt hat" .....
> Hier nochmal das Interview: Frauke Petry will Grenzen notfalls mit Gewalt sichern - Interview mit AfD-Chefin
> ...



Sie will die Grenzen mit Gewalt schließen.
Wie soll das denn deiner Meinung nach ablaufen?
Eventuell mit Waffengewalt?
Hört sich auf jeden Fall danach an, denn wie sonst willst du verzweifelte Menschen, die schon alles erlebt haben, sonst abhalten?


----------



## the_leon (20. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Sachsen und Bayern haben sich unter König Seehofer auch neuerdings unter dem Namen Königreich Sachsen-Bayern abgespalten.
> Seehofer ist daher auch für den Klimawandel und die gestrandeten Pottwale verantwortlich.



nö, das ist dann die bayrisch-sächsische Provinz



JePe schrieb:


> Die sog. Gesamtschutzquote lag im Monat Januar bei 64%.  Warum ist das so? Beherrschen die zustaendigen Behoerden ihr Fach  nicht? Muessen die Entscheider nachgeschult werden? Die Richter die  Gesetzbuecher richtig lesen?



Und weist du, was das Problem ist?
Nicht die 64% die da bleiben dürfen, sonder die 36% deren Antrag abgelehnt wurde.
Wie viele wurden abgeschoben von denen.
Wenn man von 477.000 Asylbewerbern ausgeht, dass wären das 170.000
Quelle: Zahlen und Fakten :: Pro Asyl
Von denen wurden 11.000 abgeschoben.
Quelle: •  Abschiebungen aus Deutschland nach Bundeslandern 214 | Statistik
Wie viele schmarotzen sich hier dann noch illegal durch?

Und was ist mit den anderen 523.000 "Flüchtlingen" die keinen Asylantrag gestellt haben?
Auch wenn von denen 60.000 nach Schweden weiter gereist sind es immer noch genauso viele, die hier sind, ohne einen Antrag zu stellen


----------



## JePe (20. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich wuerde gerne lesen wo Frau Petry aufgefordert hat unbedingt auf Fluechtlinge zu schiessen, so wie es ueberall behauptet wird.



Aus Deiner Quelle:

_Er muss den illegalen Grenzübertritt verhindern, notfalls auch von der Schusswaffe Gebrauch machen. So steht es im Gesetz.(...)Kein Polizist will auf einen Fluechtling schiessen. Ich will das auch nicht. Aber zur Ultima Ratio gehoert der Einsatz von Waffengewalt._

Das ist weder richtig noch falsch: nach dem "Gesetz ueber den unmittelbaren Zwang bei Ausuebung oeffentlicher Gewalt (UZwG)" ist der Gebrauch der Schusswaffe zulaessig, wenn die unmittelbar bevorstehende Ausfuehrung oder Fortsetzung eines Verbrechens anders nicht verhindert werden kann - und ein Verbrechen ist ein Delikt, dass mindestens mit einem Jahr Freiheitsstrafe bedroht wird. Ein Verstoss gegen das Aufenthaltsrecht ist aber idR kein Verbrechern. Von der Schusswaffe darf ebenfalls Gebrauch gemacht werden, wenn zu besorgen ist, dass das Gegenueber selbst Sprengstoffe oder Schusswaffen bei sich fuehrt und zu ihrer Anwendung entschlossen ist. Das mag in der verworrenen Gedankenwelt manches AfD-Verstehers bei allem was dunkelhaeutiger ist als man selbst der Regelfall sein, justiziabel zu beweisen waere es aber wohl kaum. Und zu guter Letzt ist der Schusswaffengebrauch noch zulaessig, wenn das Gegenueber Aufforderungen, sich kontrollieren und / oder durchsuchen zu lassen ignoriert und anzunehmen ist, dass die entsprechende muendliche Aufforderung nicht vorstanden wurde. In diesem Fall waere es wohl zulaessig, in die Luft (!) zu schiessen. Wobei ich ja irgendwie nicht glaube, dass es das ist, was Frau Petry und ihre Juenger im Sinn haben.

Und Ja, sie verfuegt ueber genug Restintelligenz, es nicht auszusprechen - also dass sie es gerne haette, dass auf Fluechtlinge geschossen wird. Sie vermeidet es mit Blick auf die AfD-Klientel aber auch auffallend, dies klarzustellen und schafft es auf diese Weise, mit einem Zitat von etwas, was sie so nie gesagt hat, ueber Wochen in den Medien zu bleiben ohne ein einziges Wahlplakat kleben zu muessen. Ein Schelm, wer da ein Muster vermutet.


----------



## Verminaard (20. Februar 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> ...Wobei ich ja irgendwie nicht glaube, dass es das  ist, was Frau Petry und ihre Juenger im Sinn haben.



Genau hier haben wir wieder eine Unterstellung. So kann man aber die  AfD und Anhaenger viel besser als boese und schlecht darstellen.

Wo genau leitest du ab das Petry direkt auf illegale Grenzueberschreiter schiessen lassen will?
"..notfalls  auch von der Schusswaffe Gebrauch machen.." "...Kein Polizist will auf  einen Fluechtling schiessen. Ich will das auch  nicht. Aber zur Ultima Ratio gehoert der Einsatz von Waffengewalt...."
Da war doch was mit Warnschuss. Ist das kein Waffengebrauch?
Lies doch selbst was du da wahrscheinlich kopiert und eingefuegt hast.

btw.  ich bin in meiner Zeit beim Bund (in Oesterreich) um einen  Assistenzeinsatz an der "gruenen Grenze" herumgekommen, da ich  anderweitig unabkoemmlich war.
Freunde von mir die dort ihren Dienst leisten mussten, haben genau das gemacht, was hier so vehement verurteilt wird.
Illegale Grenzueberschreiter aufgegabelt, erstmal festgenommen und zu zentralen Stellen gebracht.
Oesterreich hat seine Aussengrenzen damals ganz legal geschuetzt.
Natuerlich war jeder Soldat mit Waffe und Munition ausgeruestet und hatte den Befehl im auessersten Fall zu schiessen.
Da  wurde fast ein Unteroffizier erschossen, der die Patroullien  kontrollieren wollte. Er hatte sich im Gebuesch versteckt, nach  mehrmaliger Aufforderung sich zu erkennen zu geben wollte er nicht raus.  Erst nach mehreren Warnschuessen und als der Soldat richtung Gebuesch  angelegt hatte, kam er raus.



Threshold schrieb:


> Sie will die Grenzen mit Gewalt schließen.
> Wie soll das denn deiner Meinung nach ablaufen?
> Eventuell mit Waffengewalt?
> Hört sich auf jeden Fall danach an, denn wie sonst willst du verzweifelte Menschen, die schon alles erlebt haben, sonst abhalten?



Meinst du die verzweifelten Menschen die Grenzzaeune stuermen, die Hungerstreiks durchfuehren, weil sie nicht das bekommen was sie fordern?

Die Grenzebewacher koennten ja mit Singen und Klatschen versuchen die illegalen Grenzueberschreiter von ihrem Vorhaben abzuhalten.
Eventuell noch psychologisch unterstuetzte Arbeitskreise bilden damit jeder ueber die Differnzen reden kann.

Wie weltfremd kann man bitte sein?

Hier geht es doch ueberhaupt nicht darum, das generell auf Menschen geschossen wird die nach Deutschland kommen.
Es geht um Grenzsicherung und um illegale Grenzuebertritte!
Was waere denn soooo schlimm wuerden die Leute die normalen Grenzuebergaenge nutzen, dort ordentlich registriert wuerden? Naemlich Alle die nach Deutschland einreisen wollen.
Wartezeiten unzumutbar? Sonderstatus weil "Fluechtling"? Die sollen weiterhin das machen duerfen was sie wollen, dorthingehen duerfen wo sie wollen? Alles ohne Kontrolle? Alles ohne organisatorische Arbeit?
Dann erwarte ich bitte im Gegenzug, das saemtliche Kontrollen an Flueghaefen etc abgeschafft werden. Ich finde da die Wartezeiten und Kontrollen auch unmenschlich!
Wir haben doch alle gleiche Rechte oder?


----------



## DarkScorpion (20. Februar 2016)

@interressierterUser ich habe deinen Beitrag wo du den Heimleiter der Einrichtung unterstellst, das er für den wütenden Mob selber gesorgt hat gemeldet. Dies ist eindeutig Rufmord und du hast keinen Beweis geliefert, das deine Aussage wahr ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> ...Es geht um Grenzsicherung und um illegale Grenzuebertritte!...



Wo gibt es illegale Grenzüberschritte in Deutschland? Die Flüchtlinge kommen über Grenzübergänge und werden hereingelassen. Was ist daran illegal? Dann wird ihr Begehren geprüft und entschieden.


----------



## the_leon (20. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wo gibt es illegale Grenzüberschritte in Deutschland? Die Flüchtlinge kommen über Grenzübergänge und werden hereingelassen. Was ist daran illegal? Dann wird ihr Begehren geprüft und entschieden.



Illegal sind nicht die Grenzübertritte an den Grenzübergangen, sonder die an der grünen Wiese


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Illegal sind nicht die Grenzübertritte an den Grenzübergangen, sonder die an der grünen Wiese
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Die hat doch niemand nötig in Deutschland



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> @interressierterUser ich habe deinen Beitrag wo du den Heimleiter der Einrichtung unterstellst, das er für den wütenden Mob selber gesorgt hat gemeldet. Dies ist eindeutig Rufmord und du hast keinen Beweis geliefert, das deine Aussage wahr ist.


Der Link und das Zitat habe ich nachgetragen und deutlich gemacht.

Aber danke, dass Du aufpasst, wenn in der Hitze der Gespräche Fehler
passieren sollten. Der Heimleiter hat aber nach den Berichten keine 
ungesetzlichen Taten begangen, der ist selber Opfer der Situation. 
Sein Bruder hat organisiert, woher der das wohl wusste?
Clausnitz: Bruder des Heimleiters laut MDR Mitorganisator der Proteste - SPIEGEL ONLINE



In meinem Text ging es um die Zusammenfassung:
"Die Polizei war überfordert", ähnlich wie in Köln.


----------



## the_leon (20. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die hat doch niemand nötig in Deutschland



Es gibt sie aber durchaus, im Deutsch-Österreichischem Grenzgebiet


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Es gibt sie aber durchaus, im Deutsch-Österreichischem Grenzgebiet


Werden das mehr oder weniger, wenn man den offiziellen Weg versperrt?
Der offizielle Weg garantiert, dass die Flüchtlinge registriert werden.
Das macht alles einfacher und ist billiger, als ein Grenzbollwerk


----------



## TheFeenix (20. Februar 2016)

Ist nur die Frage ob sich auch eine Million Menschen auf den Weg nach Deutschland gemacht hätten, gäbe es ein Grenzbollwerk...


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Meinst du die verzweifelten Menschen die Grenzzaeune stuermen, die Hungerstreiks durchfuehren, weil sie nicht das bekommen was sie fordern?
> 
> Die Grenzebewacher koennten ja mit Singen und Klatschen versuchen die illegalen Grenzueberschreiter von ihrem Vorhaben abzuhalten.
> Eventuell noch psychologisch unterstuetzte Arbeitskreise bilden damit jeder ueber die Differnzen reden kann.
> ...



Ich denke, dass meine Frage schon sehr klar war.
Wie also stellst du dir das Sichern der Grenze mit Ausübung von Gewalt vor?
Wer soll die Grenze schützen?
Wo sollen die Grenzen geschützt werden? Nur sporadisch oder komplett?

Die AFD labert was von Grenzen schließen und sichern, nur lese ich nie, wie sie sich das vorstellen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2016)

TheFeenix schrieb:


> Ist nur die Frage ob sich auch eine Million  Menschen auf den Weg nach Deutschland gemacht hätten, gäbe es ein  Grenzbollwerk...


Griechenland und Italien haben Außengrenzen zum Meer. Kriegsflüchtlinge müssen aufgenommen werden. 
Weil die Zustände und Versorgung in Griechenland unzureichend waren, zogen die Flüchtlinge weiter. Anstatt 
mit dem Finger auf die Griechen zu zeigen und die vermeintlich schlechte Grenzsicherung als Kriterium für
das nächste Hilfspaket zu nehmen, wäre es viel billiger gewesen, den Griechen finanziell und personell zu 
helfen. Stattdessen wird der Ausschluss Griechenlands vorbereitet. Das gibt die nächste Welle von Flüchtlingen



Threshold schrieb:


> Die AFD labert was von Grenzen schließen und  sichern, nur lese ich nie, wie sie sich das vorstellen?


Das zeichnet Populisten aus. Großartig fordern, denn zur Umsetzung werden sie eh nicht kommen. Es geht
nur um Wahlkampfmillionen und eine handvoll Bundestagsmandate mit ganz erträglichen Bezügen für im
Zweifel nichts tun, wenn ich an Herrn Sonneborn denke.

Was sagt eigentlich "Die Partei" zu Flüchtlingen?
Herrlich: Die PARTEI Dortmund | Dortmunds Stimme der Vernunft!


----------



## Verminaard (20. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie also stellst du dir das Sichern der Grenze mit Ausübung von Gewalt vor?



Du willst doch nur das ich irgendwas mit Schiessbefehl sage!
Wohin das fuehrt sieht man bei der Petry und die hat sich nur auf ein Gesetz berufen. Danach wurde ihr nur daraus ein Strick gedreht.

Nenene, sooo doof bin ich nicht, ich werde mich nicht weiter dazu auessern.
Auf diesen Trick fall ich nicht herein!


Genausowenig wie man mir bisher erklaert hat, wieso kaum ein Fluechtling freiwillig in Oesterreich, Slowenien, Ungarn, Frankreich, Belgien, Niederlande, etc etc etc Asyl suchen moechte, sondern nur in Deutschland.


















Achtung, dieser Post kann Spuren von Ironie enthalten. Bei Nichtverstehen kontaktieren sie bitte irgendjemanden der es ihnen erklaert!


----------



## TheFeenix (20. Februar 2016)

Das ist also mittlerweile Konsens? Die Flüchtlingsunterbringung in anderen Ländern zu optimieren wäre selbstverständlich wesentlich günstiger gekommen, für die Kosten die ein Flüchtling der in einer deutschen Großstadt versorgt wird verursacht, hätten 10 in Griechenland oder der Türkei oder sonstwo versorgt werden können. Alles was dazu nötig gewesen wäre, wäre etwas diplomatisches Geschick gewesen und ein Zusammenschluss der europäischen Länder zur Finanzierung und zwar bevor Merkel alle hierher einlädt. Das ist jetzt zu spät, der Stopfen ist raus.
Deswegen kann man nur mutmaßen was die Kanzlerin dazu getrieben hat. Ich gehe davon aus dass die wirtschaftshörige Dame einfach das deutsche Lohnniveau wieder / weiter senken wollte. Das gleichzeitig die Möglichkeit für Immobilienbesitzer etc... besteht an der Überlastung des deutschen Asylsystems ordentlich zu verdienen wird wohl auch genau einkalkuliert gewesen sein.


----------



## Threshold (20. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Du willst doch nur das ich irgendwas mit Schiessbefehl sage!



Nein, will ich nicht.
Mich würde nur interessieren, wie du dir das vorstellst?
Gerne natürlich völlig ohne Gewalt.
Von der AFD selbst hab ich da ja noch nie was von gelesen. Was ist also mit den Leuten, die die AFD in der Beziehung unterstützen? Haben die eine Idee?

Also wirklich mal ein Konzept, wie das ablaufen könnte.
Denn jeder, der immer davon redet, die Grenzen zu schleißen, sollte meiner Meinung nach auch mal ein Konzept auf den Tisch legen, wie das genau funktionieren soll?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Besser wäre es, die Linken stark zu machen, dann reicht es, um die CDU aus der Regierung zu drängen
> und mit einer Rot-Rot-grünen Koalition wäre derWeg für sinnvolle nachhaltige und soziale Politik offen.


Die werden die Asylproblematik nur verschlimmern.
Und mit den Linken will bundesweit, aufgrund ihrer Einstellung zu Russland auch niemand koalieren. 
Erst wenn große Koalitionen unmöglich sind, wird sich an der deutschen Politik dauerhaft etwas ändern, und dazu muss sowohl die AfD als auch die Linke stark sein.

Nur damit du es weißt, in der DDR hatte JEDER den gleichen Bildungsabschluss nur wenige (deren Eltern meist regimetreu waren) durften auch das Gymnasium.
Da zählte nicht die Leistung.

Aber ich merke, dass du massenhaft Vorurteile gegenüber DDR-Bürgern hegst.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das zeichnet Populisten aus. Großartig fordern, denn zur Umsetzung werden sie eh nicht kommen.


Es könnte sein, dass die FPÖ bald den Bundespräsidenten von Österreich stellt.



UPDATE:
Die Polizei wollte den Bus nach provozierenden Gesten und Äußerungen seitens der Flüchtlinge den Bus räumen bevor es weiter eskaliert und es Verletzte gegeben hätte. Die Polizei war mit 23 Mann auch nicht in der Lage eine Demonstration von 100 Leuten zu räumen.


----------



## Verminaard (20. Februar 2016)

Eine vernuenftige Grenzueberwachung geht nicht ohne Barrikaden, wie auch immer die aussehen moegen (bin gepsannt wann die ersten Mauervergleiche kommen), und selbst diese muessen mit qualifiziertem Personal ueberwacht werden. Wir haben gesehen, das selbst Natodraehte auf den Zauenen keinen "Schutz" darstellt, da dieser relativ einfach ueberwunden werden kann. Jede Barrikade stellt aber erstmal ein Hinderniss dar, welches ueberwunden werden muss. 
Natuerlich soll der Grenzueberwacher all seine Moeglichkeiten die vom Gesetz gedeckelt sind ausschoepfen duerfen ohne der Buhmann sein zu muessen. Wie das ablaufen muss, ist doch sowieso gesetzlich geregelt. Da braucht man nicht ins Detail zu gehen.

Grenzuebergaenge: da muss fuer sehr sehr viel mehr Personal gesorgt werden um die Massen ueberhaupt in einer vernuenftigen Zeit ordentlich erfassen und weiterverteilen zu koennen.
Die Erfassung muss endlich auch mal mit allen moeglichen technischen Mitteln stattfinden, kann doch nicht sein das im Jahr 2015/2016 die Behoerden/einzelne Stellen nicht miteinander vernetzt sind.
Dazu wird es notwendig sein vor dem Grenzuebergang, die Menschen vernuenftig temporaer unterzubringen.

Im Grunde genommen wuerde man hier das Schengener Abkommen ausser Kraft setzen, ich sehe hier mit meiner nicht allwissenden Sichtweise keine andere Moeglichkeit.
Nuetzlicher Nebeneffekt: die Moeglichkeit Kriminelle die sich bisher ziehmlich frei durch Europa bewegen konnten, aufzuhalten ist doch recht groß, siehe letztes Gipfeltreffen der Maechtigen der Welt in Deutschland, was da alles aufgegabelt wurde durch Kontrollen. Anscheinend funktioniert dieses Abkommen sowieso nicht ganz so wirklich gut.

Willst du jetzt hier Details oder reicht dir sowas?
Ich versteh auch deine Fragestellung dahingehend nicht, da es nicht allzuviele Moeglichkeiten gibt, solche Ideen durchzusetzten.

Was waere allerdings die Alternative?
So weitermachen wie bisher? Was die Laender auf der Balkanroute machen, haben wir doch erst erfahren, da werden die Reisen nach Deutschland sogar mitorganisiert.
Die wissen das die Menschen die unterwegs sind, sowieso primaer nach Deutschland wollen.

In Deutschland wird erstmal nur ein Bruchteil registriert, weil alle Systeme ueberlastet sind. Das wird sich nicht bessern, eher sehr verschlechtern.
Die Unterbrinung und Versorgung ist ein Riesenproblem, wenn viele Menschen in einem kurzen Zeitraum kommen.
Aktuell hilft das Wetter, aber was passiert wenns wieder waermer wird?

Ich koennte jetzt genauso gut sagen: ihr hackt ja nur auf der AfD rum weil sie Grenzschliessungen will, aber selbst habt ihr absolut keine Loesungen wie es weitergehen soll!

Das es so nicht weitergehen kann, sollte auch jedem klar sein. Durchhalteparolen wie von Merkel helfen genau ueberhaupt nicht.


Also bitte, wenn Loesungsvorschlaege oder Ideen verlangen, genauso im Gegenzug selbst vernuenftige Ideen bringen.
Mit dem Finger auf Andere zeigen ist leicht.

btw faellt mir noch ein, noch immer keine Antwort: 


Verminaard schrieb:


> Genausowenig wie man mir bisher erklaert hat,  wieso kaum ein Fluechtling freiwillig in Oesterreich, Slowenien, Ungarn,  Frankreich, Belgien, Niederlande, etc etc etc Asyl suchen moechte,  sondern nur in Deutschland.



Aber selbst Antworten verlangen.....


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass meine Frage schon sehr klar war.
> Wie also stellst du dir das Sichern der Grenze mit Ausübung von Gewalt vor?
> Wer soll die Grenze schützen?
> Wo sollen die Grenzen geschützt werden? Nur sporadisch oder komplett?
> ...



Herrgott, wir haben zwei Weltkriege geführt, da werden wir doch wohl noch unsere eigenen Grenzen sichern können.


----------



## efdev (20. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Herrgott, wir haben zwei Weltkriege geführt, da werden wir doch wohl noch unsere eigenen Grenzen sichern können.



Endet das dann auch so gut wie die Kriege für uns?


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Februar 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Endet das dann auch so gut wie die Kriege für uns?



Wenn wir gar ncihts machen und weiter die ilegalen ins Land lassen, dann auf jeden Fall.


----------



## Verminaard (20. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Herrgott, wir haben zwei Weltkriege geführt, da werden wir doch wohl noch unsere eigenen Grenzen sichern können.



Natuerlich weis Jeder wie das funktioniert.
Man will aber sein Gegenueber aus der Reserve locken und die Woerter: Mauer, Zaun, Schiessbefehl u.A. lesen damit man total empoert auf den Anderen zeigen kann. Man ist ja selbst moralisch ueberlegen.
Hoechstwahrschelich mit dem Hintergrund den Diskussionspartner zu diffamieren und aufzuzeigen das seine Meinung ja gar keine gute Meinung sein kann, weil man ja auf arme, von Krieg gebeutelte Menschen schiessen moechte.
Schafft man das nicht, sind auch Luegen und Verzerrungen von Aussagen ein legitimes Mittel. Alles was nicht Links ist, ist schlecht, muss man wissen.


Erinnert mich irgendwie an diese Szene:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=2haQJ-dfNFE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.



Wilkommen in Deutschland.
Da zaehlt kein vernuenftiger Pragmatismus mehr, da zaehlen keine schnellen Loesungen fuer Probleme. Das einzige was zaehlt ist vermeintlich moralisch ueberlegen zu sein und mit dem Finger auf Andere zeigen zu koennen.
Auch wenn es eine moralisch perfekte Welt einfach nicht gibt, da es zu viele Faktoren gibt, die wir kurzfristig nicht wirklich beeinflussen koennen.

Moralisch gesehen muss Assad weg. Gute Forderung, nur nicht zuende gedacht. Bisher noch keine Antwort was nach Assad waere. Es wird kein haendehaltendes vereintes demokratisches Syrien geben, wo jeder nur froh ist das der Krieg vorbei ist.

Moralisch gesehen sind die deutschen Waffenexporte fatal. Auch nicht zuende Gedacht bei der Forderung diese sofort einzustellen. Die Nachfrage ist auf jeden Fall da, was wuerde passieren wenn Deutschland von jetzt auf gleich keine Waffen mehr liefert, egal wohin? Dann kauft halt der Araber, der Chinese, der was weis ich wer woanders. Irgendwer wird liefern.
Zumindest koennen die Deutschen dann sagen: Wir sind ja hier moralisch ueberlegen, haben zwar zig Arbeitslose mehr und alles was an dieser Industrie dranhaengt ist auch weg, aber hey, wir sind nicht mehr Schuld.
Nein Deutschland ist nicht schuld wenn der Saudi am Abzug drueckt, da ist es ihm scheissegal ob da jetzt ein deutsches Logo drauf ist oder eine Amiflagge, hauptsache er kann den Abzug druecken!

Moralisch gesehen muss Jedem geholfen werden, der Hunger leidet, durch Krieg bedroht ist etc etc. Wie sieht denn die Realitaet aus? Da sind ploetzlich nur die wichtig, die die Kraft und Mittel hatten bis nach Deutschland zu kommen.
Andere die das nicht schaffen sind ja erstmal egal. Genauso die extrem Armen in irgendwelchen Ghettos in Großstaedten, die verfolgten in anderen Teilen der Welt. Ist ja egal das in Indien ein ungerechtes Kastensystem den Takt angibt.
Ist auch egal das in China nicht wirklich jeder frei ist. 
Und Erdogan, hey der Freund der Merkel, wenn der wieder mal die boesen Syrier des Assadregime Kurden niedermetzelt ist es auch ok. Natuerlich darf er Jeden verfolgen der ihn kritisiert und gegen diese vorgehen. 
Oh den anderen Kontinent komplett vergessen, Suedamerika, ein Paradies. Ne doch nicht. Fuer Einige Wenige schon, aber der Rest?

Wo ist hier bitteschoen euer Engagement, ihr Heuchler?!

Aber die die es nach Deutschland schaffen, da muessen wir auf Biegen und Brechen alles Moegliche machen.
Ihr braucht auch gar nicht so weit in die Welt rausgehen.
Deutschland selbst hat genug arme Leute die teilweise nicht mal ein Dach uebern Kopf haben.
Wo ist da eure Fuersorge fuer den Naechsten?
Noe die sind ja selber schuld, ausserdem den ganzen Tag nur am saufen, die konnen ja auch arbeiten gehen.

Meine Fresse, ich kann gar nicht so viel fressen wie ich kotzen moechte, wenn ich etwas naeher ueber das Alles nachdenke.
Aber hier die Moralkeule schwingen.
Leute beschimpfen, der braune Mob, Deppen, Nazis, blablabla.
Anstatt selbst versuchen besser zu sein.
Realistisch zu sein!

Natuerlich wuerde ich viel lieber in einem Utopia leben, wo Religion, Hautfarbe, Rasse, Kultur, Grenzen, Ressourcen, etc keine Rolle spielen.
Ich wuerde auch viel lieber sehen, das jeder Mensch absolut gleich behandelt wird, und das sich jeder Mensch von selbst in eine Gemeinschaft einbringt und nicht versucht diese fuer seinen persoenlichen Vorteil auszunutzen.
Ich wuerde es auch viel lieber sehen, wenn mich alle Menschen so freundlich begruessen wuerden, wie meine neuen nigerianischen Nachbarn die in die Wohnung oberhalb von uns eingezogen sind.
Das Alles und Vieles mehr bleibt leider ein Wunschdenken und laesst sich mit der Welt wie sie jetzt ist nicht vereinbaren.


Und jetzt beantwortet endlich mal die Frage: WARUM DEUTSCHLAND?! Warum nicht Oestereich, Ungarn, Italien, Frankreich, Spanien, Portugal, etc etc etc etc?
Ich weis warum, aber hier bin ich genauso wie ich es oben beschrieben habe.
Ich will es mit euren Worten lesen: weil es in Deutschland die besten Leistungen gibt und real gesehen die Chance abgeschoben zu werden sehr gering ist.
Ich will das ihr euch bewusst seid, das das nichts mehr mit Fluechten aus Kriegsgebieten zu tun hat!
Und nochmal: ich will das ihr es selbst niederschreibt!
Habt ihr das Rueckgrat euch dieser Realitaet zu stellen?


----------



## Bester_Nick (20. Februar 2016)

Zum Thema Moral hatte ich einmal einen Thread eröffnet. ->  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...enschaft/348817-moral-ohne-gott-moeglich.html

Ich  bin zu dem Schluss gekommen, dass beim Hochhalten von Moral oft  übertrieben wird. Wo bleibt die Moral, wenn eine Schlupfwespe ihre Eier  in eine lebendige Raupe legt und diese dann von den Larven  qualvoll von  innen heraus aufgefressen wird? Wo bleibt die Moral, wenn ein Löwe erst  seinen Rivalen und danach seine Jungen getötet, um Platz für die Träger  seines eigenen Erbguts zu machen? Wo bleibt die Moral, wenn es ein  Erdbeben gibt und tausende Menschen ihr Leben verlieren? Und was ist mit  Vulkanausbrüchen, Waldbränden, Tornados ... ? Wo ist denn da die Moral?  Die Natur ist manchmal unendlich grausamer als der Mensch selbst, deswegen  sollte man es sich gut überlegen, ob moralisches Handeln immer und zu  jedem Preis das richtige Handeln ist.

In der Flüchtlingsfrage stimme ich mit Grünen-Politiker Palmer überein: _"Es sind nicht die Zeiten für Pippi-Langstrumpf oder Ponyhof-Politik."_


----------



## Kaaruzo (20. Februar 2016)

Früh übt sich, was einmal ein guter Kopfabschneider werden will:

"Stinkefinger und das Kopf-ab-Zeichen" - Fluchtlinge sollen laut Polizeigewerkschaft in Clausnitz massiv provoziert haben



			
				Huffingtonpost schrieb:
			
		

> Der Flüchtlingsjunge, der von dem Beamten hinausgetragen wurde, habe zuvor massiv die um den Bus herumstehende Menge provoziert. „Er hat den rechten Demonstranten vor dem Fahrzeug mehrfach den Stinkefinger gezeigt und zudem *mit seiner Hand am Hals das Kopf-Ab-Zeichen gamacht“, sagt Wendt. Mit dieser Handbewegung, die ein symbolisches Kopfabschlagen zeigt, soll dem Gegenüber gezeigt werden, dass man ihn umbringen will. *



Und wie ich es bereits vermutet habe, der Junge war uneinsichtig, also hat der Polizist absolut richtig gehandelt:



			
				Huffingtonpost schrieb:
			
		

> Der Bundespolizist habe zunächst anderweitig versucht, zu deeskalieren. „Er wollte die Vorhänge zuziehen, blieb damit jedoch erfolglos“, sagt Wendt der Huffington Post.
> 
> Der Flüchtlingsjunge habe sich geweigert, das Fahrzeug freiwillig zu verlassen. „Die Alternative wäre gewesen, den Bus zurückfahren zu lassen und das wäre ein Sieg für die Rechten gewesen“, sagte der Polizeigewerkschafter.



Es wieder mal ein typischer Fall von Medienhysterie (wie damals bei der Handgranate).

Es wird ohne das alle Fakten vorliegen, etwas behauptet und man sieht einen "Skandal". Und wenn dann alle Fakten vorliegen, ist es doch anders gewesen. Und die achso "armen" "Flüchtlinge" waren wohl doch nicht so unschuldig (wie schon so oft).

_____________________________________________________________________________

Etwas älter aber topaktuell:

Beschimpft, bespuckt, bedroht: Berliner macht Selbstversuch mit Israel-Fahne am Auto

Wie oft wurde hier schon vor dem importierten Antisemitismus gewarnt?

70 Jahre nach Ende des Zweiten Weltkrieges müssen Juden in Deutschland (und Europa) wieder Angst um ihr Leben haben.

Weil wir in einer Tour die Anhänger der totalitären Gewaltideologie ins Land holen. Ich dachte wir hätten eine historische Verantwortung? 

Schon wieder nichts gelernt. Wieder wird Appeasment gegenüber einer totalitären Gewaltideologie zum Untergang Europas führen.

_____________________________________________________________________________

Passend dazu dieser Sketch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Früh übt sich, was einmal ein guter Kopfabschneider werden will:.


Du meinst, weil man einer dumpf grölenden Masse aus braunem Pöbel, dem Bodensatz und verachtenswertesten Teil unserer Gesellschaft eine Reaktion auf ihre Provokationen zeigt, ist ein Mensch, der gerade vor dem IS-Terror geflohen ist, empfänglich für diese extremistische Gruppen? Wohl kaum, dann wäre er da geblieben. Du schreibt zusammenhanglosen Blödsinn. Mehr Sorgen muss man sich um jene machen, die Selbstjustiz für angemessen halten. Aber die bekommen erst einmal Ihr juristisches Fett weg:

Clausnitz: Polizei kündigt Ermittlungen gegen Flüchtlinge an - SPIEGEL ONLINE
_"... Bei den Ermittlungen zu den vorliegenden Anzeigen geht es laut  Reißmann um mögliche Verstöße gegen das Versammlungsrecht und mögliche  Nötigung. Auch der Straftatsbestand des Landfriedensbruchs werde  geprüft. "Die Ermittlungen führt das Dezernat Staatschutz. __Die Polizisten hätten zwar Platzverweise erteilt, doch die etwa  hundert versammelten Protestierer seien diesen nicht nachgekommen. Zudem  hätten drei Fahrzeuge die Zufahrt versperrt. .."_

Und, wie stehen unsere treuen deutschen Kämpfer für die Einhaltung der Gesetze unseres Rechtsstaat zu solchen Taten? Also jene Foristen, die auf Kinder schießen wollen, wenn sie einen Fuß über die Grenze setzen? Wie steht ihr zu diesen verachtenswerten Taten? Was haben die Flüchtlinge dagegen auf dem Kerbholz?

Und wie stehen jüdische Zeitungen zur "Unterstützung" aus dem rechten Lager? Was meinst Du? Lies es Dir in Ruhe durch.
Die Salonfahigkeit der Neuen Rechten und die „Klimaverscharfung“. AfD und Pegida machen das Land peu a peu unbewohnbar | Israel Nachrichten – Judische Zeitung aus Israel auf Deutsch


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wie stehen jüdische Zeitungen zur "Unterstützung" aus dem rechten Lager? Was meinst Du? Lies es Dir in Ruhe durch.
> Die Salonfahigkeit der Neuen Rechten und die „Klimaverscharfung“. AfD und Pegida machen das Land peu a peu unbewohnbar | Israel Nachrichten – Judische Zeitung aus Israel auf Deutsch


Das ist mal wieder Doppelmoral, wenn man bedenkt das der israelische Präsident einer rechtskonservativen Partei angehört.

Und du weißt auch genau wer zuerst provoziert hat ? Warst du oder die Polizei dabei ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. Februar 2016)

Was für eine Doppelmoral, wenn man den ungezügelten Rassismus der Rechten beschreibt und langsame Veränderungen der Gesellschaft darlegt?
Wo war der Aufschrei der Rechten, als die designierte Kölner Oberbürgermeisterin fast erstochen wurde, wo ist er, wenn pegidakritische Journalisten 
vom braunen Mob mit dem Tode bedroht werden? Wo leben wir, dass dieser Terror wie von den NSDAP Saalschützern in den späten wanziger Jahren 
wieder los geht? 

Ach, Du glaubst wirklich, die braunen Horden kamen erst zum Bus, nachdem ein paar Flüchtlingskinder provozierten? Merkst Du die Einschläge noch?


----------



## Sparanus (20. Februar 2016)

Der Staat muss handeln, die Gesellschaft darf nicht das Recht in die eigene Hand nehmen. Das Gewaltmonopol. Liegt beim Staat.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was für eine Doppelmoral, wenn man den ungezügelten Rassismus der Rechten beschreibt und langsame Veränderungen der Gesellschaft darlegt?


Die Doppelmoral ist, das er genau das was er kritisiert im eigenen Land auch macht. 
Wo war der Aufschrei der Altparteien als auf einen AfD-Plakatierter der nur seine Arbeit gemacht hat und nicht mal in der Partei war geschossen wurde ?
Oder wenn AfD-Büros angegriffen werden ?




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ach, Du glaubst wirklich, die braunen Horden kamen erst zum Bus, nachdem ein paar Flüchtlingskinder provozierten? Merkst Du die Einschläge noch?


Bei den"braunen Horden" waren die meisten nur Bürger aus Clausnitz die sicherlich keine braune Einstellung haben. Ich kenne einige aus dem Dorf, und die sind alles andere als rechts.
Aber einige Braune wollten dies wie schon so oft zuvor für sich ausnutzen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die Doppelmoral ist, das er genau das was er kritisiert im eigenen Land auch macht.
> Wo war der Aufschrei der Altparteien als auf einen AfD-Plakatierter der nur seine Arbeit gemacht hat und nicht mal in der Partei war geschossen wurde ?
> Oder wenn AfD-Büros angegriffen werden ?.


Jedes Land hat seine Geschichte. Wenn ein deutscher Historiker die Situation analysiert und diese in einem jüdischen Blatt veröffentlich wird, sollte man
es einfach nur lesen und verstehen. Und Du siehst an Deinem Beispiel, dass die Lebensqualität in diesem Land mit jedem Jahr sinkt. Hilft das Verhalten
der Pedigasten dabei, Ruhe und Besonnenheit ins Land zu bekommen, Vernunft und abgewoge Endscheidungen ? Nein ....



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Bei den"braunen Horden" waren die meisten nur Bürger aus Clausnitz die sicherlich keine braune Einstellung haben. Ich kenne einige aus dem Dorf, und die sind alles andere als rechts.
> Aber einige Braune wollten dies wie schon so oft zuvor für sich ausnutzen.


Ich kenne die Menschen nicht und was sie sonst machen, aber diese Tat war verabscheuenswürdig. Die politische Gesinnung drückt sich im Verhalten aus.
Ich denke da gerade an den Brandstifter drei Dörfer südlich von mir, der ein bewohntes Flüchtlingsheim ansteckte, Hakenkreuztätovierungen hatte
und rechtsradikale Musik hörte, aber vor dem Richter sagte "Ich bin nicht rechts". Ja neee, is klar. 

Es ist egal, was die Menschen von sich denken, die einzige politsche Richtung, die Ausländerfeindlich ist heißt rechtsextrem. Das darf man hier sein,
wir haben eine Meinungsfreiheit, aber man sollte sich nicht wundern, wenn einen andere Menschen nach den eigenen Taten bewerten.


----------



## Verminaard (21. Februar 2016)

Von was erzaehlt der da bitte?
"ungezuegelter Rassismus, braune Horden"
Wie kann man bitte so pietaetlos gegen die ganzen illegalen Einwanderer reden?
Die haben halt leider eine Kultur die etwas sehr abweichend von der europaeischen ist.
Da ist Judenfeindlichkeit, Frauenunterdrueckung, Gewalt gegen Homosexuelle leider noch an der Tagesordnung. Aber jetzt von "ungezuegeltem Rassismus" zu reden?
Immerhin haben sie enorme Strapazen auf sich genommen um in Deutschland anzukommen.

Was soll auch das Abfaellige gegen deren Hautfarbe. Koennen die doch nix dafuer. Dann von "braunen Horden" sprechen ist echt geschmacklos. Pfui!


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich kenne die Menschen nicht und was sie sonst machen, aber diese Tat war verabscheuenswürdig. Die politische Gesinnung drückt sich im Verhalten aus.
> Ich denke da gerade an den Brandstifter drei Dörfer südlich von mir, der ein bewohntes Flüchtlingsheim ansteckte, Hakenkreuztätovierungen hatte
> und rechtsradikale Musik hörte, aber vor dem Richter sagte "Ich bin nicht rechts". Ja neee, is klar.


Sag mal wie stellst du dir die Bewohner von Clausnitz eigentlich vor ?
Die haben da nichts angezündet. Und der eine Typ der das gemacht hat ist eindeutig ein Rechtsradikaler. Aber die Bewohner von Clausnitz sind es nicht.




Verminaard schrieb:


> ...



Dieser Sarkasmus


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Februar 2016)

Ich verstehe die Brisanz dieses Vorfalls nicht. Es ist doch kein Geheimnis, dass die Massenaufnahme von Arabern für diese Gesellschaft auch eine enorme soziale Belastung ist. Solche Vorfälle werden wir in Zukunft öfter in den Medien finden, wahrscheinlich auch wesentlich krassere. Es vergeht ja jetzt schon kaum eine Woche, in der kein Anschlag auf ein Asylheim verübt wird. Und der letzte Brandanschlag auf ein SPD-Büro ist gerade mal ein paar Tage her. Vielleicht bekommen wir früher oder später unseren eigenen Breivik. Auch Anschläge auf die Kanzlerin sind nicht auszuschließen, wenn die Grenzen weiter offen bleiben.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Februar 2016)

Ausländerfeindlich gleich Rechtsextremist. Mir fällt da aus dem Stehgreif die Feinschaft Deutscher Links Extremisten gegen Israel ein.


----------



## Verminaard (21. Februar 2016)

Diese Zeilen mit bisschem anderen Inhalt haetten mal von einer rechten Orgianisation kommen sollen: Linksradikale drohen mit Trummern in Clausnitz - MOPO24
Was dann hier losgewesen waere.
Aber das hier sind ja die Antifaschisten, selbsternannt natuerlich, von daher wahrscheinlich in Ordnung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (21. Februar 2016)

Manchmal wünscht man sich den antifaschistischen Schutzwall zurück. 

Da können dann einige Spezis hier aus dem Forum auch rübermachen. Gesicherte Grenzen, auf Flüchtlige darf geschossen werden und und und


----------



## Rolk (21. Februar 2016)

Und wo sollen dann die Spezies hin die sich eine DDR 2.0 wünschen? Dann wären ja alle auf der gleichen Seite.


----------



## TheFeenix (21. Februar 2016)

Ein treffender Kommentar: Kanzlerin versagt in Fluchtlingskrise - The European


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Februar 2016)

_Zitat: "Es ist ja gerade das Erfolgsmodell des Rechtsstaats westlicher Prägung,  dass die Bürger in gesicherten Verhältnissen leben, die nicht täglich  neu ausgehandelt werden müssen."_
Quelle: Kanzlerin versagt in Fluchtlingskrise - The European

Tja, das ist lange vorbei in einer Zeit des Turbokapitalismus mit ständigen Firmenpleiten, Neugründungen, Auslagerungen etc. 
Die Flüchtlinge sind dabei der kleinste Baustein. Entweder spielt man als Exportland das Spiel mit, man sucht sich, wie z.B. mit
der EU einen Wirtschaftraum, der groß genug ist, um ihn von der Weltwirtschaft abzukoppeln, oder man baut eine Mauer um
sich und geht langsam unter. Dann soll mir Frau Lengsfeld mal zeigen, wie man eine griechische Grenze überwacht. Lächerlich
Es ist nur der Versuch, Griechenland aus der EU zu treiben un dann kommen die nächsten Millionen Flüchtlinge auf einen Land
im Bürgerkrieg.

Ziemlich eindimensional der Text, es sind aber ein paar gute Gedanken enthalten, darum danke, eine schöne Frühstückslektüre. 
Interessant ist dabei die Biografie der Autorin: _"Sie ist zusammen mit der AfD-Politikerin Beatrix von Storch im Vorstand des „Bürgerkonvents“
Quelle: _Vera Lengsfeld - The European


----------



## TheFeenix (21. Februar 2016)

Dass unser komplettes politisches und wirtschaftliches System krank ist, ist eigentlich fast jedem klar. "Die Flüchtlinge" sind ein Faktor aber natürlich nicht ursächlich dafür. Was mich, wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt, unbehagen lässt ist dass unsere Bundesmerkel, die nicht unbedingt für eine soziale Politik bekannt ist /war, so mir nichts dir nichts alle nach Deutschland einlädt. Diese Dame muss einen Hintergedanken haben. Außerdem wird das gesamte europäische Projekt aufs Spiel gesetzt, in dem sich das "starke Deutschland in Europa" verhält wie der Elefant im Porzellanladen. Wenn man eine europäische Lösung für die Flüchtlingskrise erwartet muss man bevor man Schnellschüsse unternimmt mit Ihnen darüber reden. Stark sind wir in Europa auch nur, weil unter Schröder und Merkel jahrelang Arbeitnehmerrechte beschnitten wurden sodass das Lohnniveau in Deutschland relativ niedrig ist. Daher ist es auch gelogen zu sagen dass es Deutschland gut geht, es geht nur der deutschen Wirtschaft gut, die sich auf dem Rücken der Arbeitnehmer ohne Ende bereichert und ihren Vorstandsvorsitzenden Millionenprämien zahlt. Damit dieses System nicht zusammen bricht hatte Merkel nun den Auftrag möglichst viele günstige Arbeitskräfte ins Land zu holen. Die Kosten für die Integration, Unterbringung und Versorgung dieser zahlt aber natürlich nicht der Vorstandsvorsitzende. Dafür müssen wieder die Geringverdiener aufkommen, denen auch die Wohnungen durch Flüchtlinge "weggenommen" werden, denen die Flüchtlingsheime vor die Tür gesetzt werden, die mit lauten Asylanten in den überfüllten Öffentlichen Verkehrsmitteln fahren müssen. Und dann wundert sich der Vorstandsvorsitzende, der selber natürlich noch gut an der Flüchtlingskrise verdient, sei es durch Wohnungsvermietung oder sonstwas, darüber dass der ungebildete Pöbel sich nach rechts wendet. Unsere gleichgeschalteten Massenmedien unterstützen dass anstatt kritisch zu hinterfragen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. Februar 2016)

TheFeenix schrieb:


> Dass unser komplettes politisches und wirtschaftliches System krank ist, ist eigentlich fast jedem klar.


Ich greife diesen Satz mal heraus. 

Woran krankt es denn? Dass die Leistungsgesellschaft zu stark wird, der soziale Gedanke verloren geht und am unteren Ende die Lebensqualität sinkt und sinkt, während man sich am oberen Ende immer dömmer verdient. Was ist "die Lösung" aus so einer Entwicklung? Eine konservative AfD, die Deutschland noch mehr auf diesen Kurs bringt, oder eine tendenziell links-soziale Regierung mit ökologischem Bewußtsein? Was spricht gegen hohe Inflationsraten von 3-7%? Hatten wir unter Schmidt immer mit annähernd Vollbeschäftigung, Wir grenzern heute immer noch Millionen Menschen aus, die nicht am Arbeitsleben teilhaben dürfen.

Sauer bin ich über einen Teil der Bevölkerung, der hier vor dreißig Jahren mit offenen Armen aufgenommen wurde, für den seit30 Jahren ein Soli abgeführt wird und in desses ehemaligen Staat inzwischen Billonen Euro zum Aufbau flossen. Und was passiert in diesem Landstrich durch immer mehr Menschen, die für ihre Taten keine sozialen Druck sondern Beifall bekommen:
Bautzen: Brand in künftiger Asylbewerberunterkunft - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Ich finde das zum KOTZEN



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Sag mal wie stellst du dir die Bewohner von Clausnitz eigentlich vor ?


So 
Clausnitz: Flüchtlinge berichten über rechten Mob -Video - SPIEGEL ONLINE
_"Ich will hier keine Ausländer...."
_
Es geht um Frauen mit Kindern, Bravo ihr aufgeklärten Bürger, Bravo .... 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Aha,  und Rechtspolulismus ist das Unwort des Jahres, aha. Wenn denn die AfD  für politische Lösungen kämpfen würde, anstatt nicht umsetzbaren Dummfug  in die Welt zu setzen, um die Stimmen Leichtgläubiger einzusammeln. Der Videoausschnitt mit dem Heimleiter war natürlich manipulativ, das beginnt beimn gelben Licht, welches jeden unvorteilhaft aussehen lässt, geht über die bedrückende Enge und einen Zusammenschnitt auf einen Satz. Mit dem Heimleiter hätte ich gerne ein ungekürztes und nicht geschnittenes Video über 10-30 min gesehen, so ist das untauglich.

Das wirkt auf mich wie eine NoGo-Area mitten in Deutschland. Es ist nicht Berlin, Duisburg oder Wanne-Eikel, nein es sind die ländlichen Regionen, die immer feindlicher auf andere Menschen reagieren. Eine sehr traurige Entwicklung. Was wird wohl aus dem Fremdenverkehr im Dorf und der Umgebung? In Heidenau sind die Einbußen dramatisch.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (21. Februar 2016)

Und weiter gehts in Dunkeldeutschland:

Bautzen: Brand in geplanter Fluchtlingsunterkunft | ZEIT ONLINE

Aber die Naziversteher und Brandsatzwerfer werden auch dies wieder schnell relativieren. 

So viel Pack wie wir uns 1989 eingehandelt haben können 10 Mio. Flüchtlinge nich mit sich bringen. Ich könnte Kotzen.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Februar 2016)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Und weiter gehts in Dunkeldeutschland:
> 
> Bautzen: Brand in geplanter Fluchtlingsunterkunft | ZEIT ONLINE
> 
> ...



Kehrt erstmal eure braune Suppe vor eurer eigenen Westhaustüre auf bevor ihr die Nase über Ostdeutschland rümpft. da wird nämlich auch genug gezündelt:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Wird ja immer gerne "vergessen" wenn der deutsche Durchschnittswesi mal wieder man über das "braune" Ostdeutschland herziehen kann.
Aber hey, über denn dummen Osi herziehen war ja schon immer in im Westen. 

Blos gut das dass ja auch kein gesamtdeutsches Phänomen ist und nur im Osten alles braun ist, nicht?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. Februar 2016)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> So viel Pack wie wir uns 1989 eingehandelt haben können 10 Mio. Flüchtlinge nich mit sich bringen. Ich könnte Kotzen.


Nur mal zur Info, die ganze Naziszene die in den 90er im Osten existierte, wurde ursprünglich auch dem alten Bundesländern importiert. 
Und schau mal wie stark die NPD in den 60er bei euch war, so stark war sie im Osten nie.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> So
> Clausnitz: Flüchtlinge berichten über rechten Mob -Video - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> _"Ich will hier keine Ausländer...."
> _


Der Artikel ist da er aus Sicht der Flüchtlinge nicht neutral. Da hättest du auch gleich jemanden aus dem Mob fragen können, da würde auch jede Parole und Provokation aus den eigenen Reihen leugnen.

EDIT: Die Vorurteile von den Dorfbewohnern, existieren auch gegenüber denen aus dem Nachbarsdorf. Also nicht nur gegenüber Flüchtlingen und Ausländern.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> In Heidenau sind die Einbußen dramatisch.


Dafür hätte ich gerne Quellen.

Den Soli mussten wir im Osten übrigens von Anfang an mit bezahlen.
Und es gab keinen Empfang mit "offenen Armen" im Gegenteil, es gab massive rassistische Vorurteile seitens der westdeutschen Bevölkerung.
Einige haben sie immer noch nicht abgelegt.



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Manchmal wünscht man sich den antifaschistischen Schutzwall zurück.


Wenn ich sowas lese, wünsch ich mir das manchmal auch. Dann gebt uns aber auch die Firmen zurück die ihr nach der Wende aufgekauft habt.
Wenn Trabant heute moderne Autos herstellen würde, hätten wir auch mehr Industrie. Aber nein, der Osten musste ja noch mehr geschwächt werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Info, die ganze Naziszene die in den 90er im Osten existierte, wurde ursprünglich auch dem alten Bundesländern importiert.
> Und schau mal wie stark die NPD in den 60er bei euch war, so stark war sie im Osten nie.



Nur die Strukturen wurden nach der Wende importiert, rechte Tendenzen (Heimatvereine, Rassismus) gab es aber auch in der DDR genug, wurde aber von der SED immer schön klein gehalten und vertuscht. Ging ja auch nicht das es in der glorreichen sozialistischen DDR braune Gesinung gibt. 

Solche Menschen wirst du auch nie zur gänze los werden egal ob in Ostdeutschland oder Westdeutschland, oder sonstwo auf der Welt. Ist im Grunde wie mit Sekten, die sind so vernagelt überzeugt von ihrer Weltschauung das du sie davon nicht los bekommst, wenn es bei ihnen selbst nicht mal irgendwann im Kopf klick macht. Darum aber hier gegen Ostdeutsche zu hetzen und alle Ostdeutschen als Pack zu bezeichnen ist genauso armsellig wie das was gewisse Braunhemden so von sich geben, unterstes Niveau.

Naja, aber wie gesagt, Rassismus und Diskreminierung gegen Ostdeutsche ist ja in Westdeutschland auch nichts neues, hat schon "Tradition", um sich besser als die Osis fühlen zu können...


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> _Zitat: "Es ist ja gerade das Erfolgsmodell des Rechtsstaats westlicher Prägung,  dass die Bürger in gesicherten Verhältnissen leben, die nicht täglich  neu ausgehandelt werden müssen."_
> Quelle: Kanzlerin versagt in Fluchtlingskrise - The European
> 
> Tja, das ist lange vorbei in einer Zeit des Turbokapitalismus mit ständigen Firmenpleiten, Neugründungen, Auslagerungen etc.
> ...



Besser Bürgerkrieg in Griechenland als hier oder? Interessiert es Griechenland, ob Deutschland mit den von ihnen durchgewunkenen Flüchtlingen klar kommt? Sieht mir nicht so aus. Wenn man will, dann kann man das sogar als die von Griechenland angekündigte Rache intepretieren. -> Griechischer Minister Kammenos droht Europa mit Flüchtlingen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

(Unter den Migranten, die Griechenland einfach durchgewunken hat, befanden sich auch einige der Terroristen des letzten Pariser Anschlags. ->Anschläge in Paris: Wie der Verfassungsschutz weitere Terrorverdächtige enttarnte - SPIEGEL ONLINE)

Ich persönlich halte von Griechenland überhaupt nichts mehr. Was sollen wir mit den? Je schneller wir die aus der EU raus haben, desto besser.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ich persönlich halte von Griechenland überhaupt nichts mehr. Was sollen wir mit den? Je schneller wir die aus der EU raus haben, desto besser.



Ach, weil die Griechen sich für Merkels Ausverkauf des griechischen Staates und des griechischen Volkes rächen willst du sie jetzt loswerden? Tja, hätte Merkel mal in der Griechenlandkriese fairer und weniger eindimensional reagiert und diktiert, vieleicht wären die Griechen dann heute in der Flüchtlingskrise auch kooperativer...
Deutschland kann sich ja weiß Gott nicht beschweren von der griechischen Finanzkrise zu wenig profitiert zu haben:

Griechenland: Bundeshaushalt profitiert von der Krise - DIE WELT
Studie zu Folgen der Griechenland-Krise: Deutschland ist der Krisengewinner | tagesschau.de


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. Februar 2016)

Wo ist eigentlich, das über die Jahre viel zu teure Militär der Griechen hin ?
Die Griechen machen sich mit dieser Handlungsweise aber keine Freunde in Europa, im Gegenteil.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die Griechen machen sich mit dieser Handlungsweise aber keine Freunde in Europa, im Gegenteil.



Kann doch denn Griechen egal sein, Freunde haben sie doch schon vorher keine gehabt, in der Griechenlandkriese haben doch nahezu alle den Griechen denn Hintern ins Gesicht gehalten und fleißig zusammen mit Merkel die Hand aufgehalten, sowie die von denn Griechen gewählte linke Regierung fleißig torpediert.
Warum sollten die Griechen da jetzt Rücksicht darauf nehmen wie die anderen Länder das griechsiche Handeln in der Flüchtlingskrise empfinden?

Oder um es in einem Sprichwort auszudrücken, wer anderen eine Grube gräbt sollte aufpassen das er am Ende nicht selbst in einer landet. 



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich, das über die Jahre viel zu teure Militär der Griechen hin ?



Noch da, aber teilweise in Depos eingelagert, ein bisschen was wurde auch veräußert.
Aber zuviel können sie ja nicht veräußern da sie ja nach wie vor "Verpflichtungen" als NATO-Mitglied haben.


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach, weil die Griechen sich für Merkels Ausverkauf des griechischen Staates und des griechischen Volkes rächen willst du sie jetzt loswerden? Tja, hätte Merkel mal in der Griechenlandkriese fairer und weniger eindimensional reagiert und diktiert, vieleicht wären die Griechen dann heute in der Flüchtlingskrise auch kooperativer...
> Deutschland kann sich ja weiß Gott nicht beschweren von der griechischen Finanzkrise zu wenig profitiert zu haben:
> 
> Griechenland: Bundeshaushalt profitiert von der Krise - DIE WELT
> Studie zu Folgen der Griechenland-Krise: Deutschland ist der Krisengewinner | tagesschau.de




Erstmal halte ich die griechischen Finanzprobleme für weitgehend  hausgemacht. Abgesehen davon hat das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.   Wenn Griechenland die schengener Grenze nicht schützt, aus welchen  Gründen auch immer, dann muss es eben aus dem Schengenraum  ausgeschlossen werden. Ich denke in erster Linie an Deutschland und das  solltest du auch, denn in der Flüchtlingskrise haben wir von der  "europäischen Solidarität" nicht viel zu erwarten.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber zuviel können sie ja nicht veräußern da sie ja nach wie vor "Verpflichtungen" als NATO-Mitglied haben.


Hat Deutschland auch, aber die Bundeswehr gleicht trotzdem der Armee von Luxemburg. 


Demokratieverständnis der SPD: Gerold Reichenbach im Interview: SPD-Politiker uber Fluchtlinge und AfD: "Wir erleben gerade die Nachkriegsluge" - FOCUS Online
Wenn Gerold Reichenbach schon den Nazivergleich bringt, sollte er auch wissen wozu der Ausschluss damals geführt hat... Denn er hat alles nur noch schlimmer gemacht.

Und was nimmt sich die katholische Kirche eigentlich für ein Recht sich in die Politik einen säkularen Staates einzumischen ? : Katholische Kirche: Keine Nachstenliebe mit der AfD | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Erstmal halte ich die griechischen Finanzprobleme für weitgehen  hausgemacht. Abgesehen davon hat das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.   Wenn Griechenland die schengener Grenze nicht schützt, aus welchen  Gründen auch immer, dann muss es eben aus dem Schengenraum  ausgeschlossen werden. Ich denke in erster Linie an Deutschland und das  solltest du auch, *denn in der Flüchtlingskrise haben wir von der  "europäischen Solidarität" nicht viel zu erwarten.*



Bedank dich bei Merkel, wer jahrelang in Europa wie ein Despot diktiert und Entscheidungen über die Köpfe aller anderen durchdrückt braucht sich nicht zu wundern das wenn er mal "Hilfe" braucht keiner mehr da ist der bereit ist zu helfen.
Oder anders ausgedrückt, die mangelnde Solidarität mit Deutschland ist ebenfalls hausgemacht.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und was nimmt sich die katholische Kirche eigentlich für ein Recht sich in die Politik einen säkularen Staates einzumischen ? : Katholische Kirche: Keine Nachstenliebe mit der AfD | ZEIT ONLINE



Die Kirche hat sich schon immer in die Politik eingemischt, damit haben sie nie aufgehört. In Rom hat man schließlich im Kampf gegen die Sovjetunion auch Hitlerdeutschlands Waffen gesegnet, man hat geholfen Juden zu deportieren und Stellung gegen den Kommunismus hat man auch im kalten Krieg immer wieder sehr klar bezogen.
Die katholische Kirche kann es halt nicht lassen sich in weltliche Angelegenheiten einzumischen, aber zum Glück hat sie mit ihren Äußerungen halt nur noch wenig realen Einfluss, im Vergleich zu früher...


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Februar 2016)

Die Weigerung fast sämtlicher EU-Staaten, die arabischen Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen, hat mit Merkels Despotie sicherlich nichts zu tun. Dahinter stecken ganz andere Gründe und das weißt du.


----------



## Verminaard (21. Februar 2016)

Erschreckend was man hier so liest.

Wo ist eigentlich eure Toleranz anderen gegenueber? Oder ist die sehr begrenzt?
Ihr verlangt doch das man jeden und alles respektieren sollte.
Sollte man da nicht mit gutem Beispiel vorangehen?
Wie waers mal mit Aufklaerungsarbeit und Integrationsarbeit?
Nein da wird lieber geschimpft, gehetzt und diffamiert.
Sogar ein erneuter Mauerbau wird gewuenscht. Verzeihung "antifaschistischer Schutzwall". Liest sich ja schoener, weil Antifaschistisch.
Was genau ist eigentlich Faschismus? Wird ja gern verwendet dieser Ausdruck.

Auf der einen Seite fordert ihr absolute, bedingungslose Hilfe fuer jeden Fremden der in Deutschland ankommt.
Auf der anderen Seite wuerdet ihr am liebsten zeitgleich "den braunen Mob" des Landes verweisen.
Steht das nicht generell bisschen im Konflikt? Dem einen Hilfe gewaehren wollen und dem anderen nicht?
Warum selektiert ihr hier? Sind die Fremden die besseren Menschen? Kennt ihr sie alle?

Ich habe da so eine Theorie....
Es ist einfacher sich die Andersdenkenden wegzuwuenschen, anstatt mit ihnen gemeinsam einen Konsenz finden.
Vielleicht mal auf die "andere" Seite zugehen, zuhoeren, Aufklaerungsarbeit leisten.
Noe waer ja zu human, dann lieber Steine aufn Kopf werfen, ausm Land schmeissen etc etc.
Das da Leute dabei sind, die ihr mit in einen Topf werft, ohne sie zu kennen, nur weil sie nicht das sagen was ihr hoeren wollt, lasst ihr komplett ausser aucht.
Das diese Leute stinknormale Menschen sind, die ihrer Arbeit nachgehen, die sich einen bescheidenen Wohlstand aufgebaut haben, die permanent vom Staat 
ausgebeutet werden ist euch auch scheissegal. Sind dagegen = sind schei**e.
Schon mal daran gedacht das es Leute geben kann die direkt schlechte Erfahrung mit den Neuankoemmlingen gemacht haben? Das hier Aengste verstaerkt werden?

Ich musste am Freitag erfahren das meine Schwaegerin von einem Unbekannten, dunkelhaeutigen Mann angegriffen wurde. Sie konnte sich wehren und ihr ist nichts passiert.
Ich mal mir aber die ganze Zeit aus, was wenn das meine Nichte gewesen waere, 12 Jahre, sehr groß fuer ihr Alter.


Ihr fordert immer nur, seid aber selbst absolut nicht bereit von euerem Standpunkt/Meinung zu ruecken. Notfalls wird halt Gewalt gebilligt.
Dann sprecht ihr vom Uebel in Deutschland? Hier ist ne menge Selbstreflexion angesagt.
Erst wenn ihr wirklich "besser" seid, koennt ihr das auch von anderen verlangen.
Vorher seid ihr genauso ein Pack, nur in anderen Farben.
Aber ob braun, gruen, rot, schwarz, gelb, blau, whatever, Schei**e wird in jeder Farbe nach Schei**e schmecken.

Eine letzte Frage noch; wieso Deutschland und nicht fast alle anderen EU-Laender?
Diese Frage ist noch immer nicht beantwortet...


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Die Weigerung fast sämtlicher EU-Staaten, die arabischen Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen, hat mit Merkels Despotie sicherlich nichts zu tun. Dahinter stecken ganz andere Gründe und das weißt du.



Nein, dahinter steckt nichts anderes als das die europäischen Länder Deutschlands Europadiktatur unter Merkel leid sind, weil Deutschland sich auf Kosten der anderen EU-Staaten wirtschaftlich gesund stößt und oft genug denn Kurs in Europa einfach diktiert hat.
So funktioniert nunmal keine Staatengemeinschaft und jetzt wo Deutschland zur Lösung des Flüchtlingsdilemas auf die anderen Staaten angewiesen wäre kann man der deutschen Politik halt endlich mal eins auswischen...

Darum auch, bedank dich bei Merkel und der deutschen Politik.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Kirche hat sich schon immer in die Politik eingemischt, damit haben sie nie aufgehört. In Rom hat man schließlich im Kampf gegen die Sovjetunion auch Hitlerdeutschlands Waffen gesegnet, man hat geholfen Juden zu deportieren und Stellung gegen den Kommunismus hat man auch im kalten Krieg immer wieder sehr klar bezogen.
> Die katholische Kirche kann es halt nicht lassen sich in weltliche Angelegenheiten einzumischen, aber zum Glück hat sie mit ihren Äußerungen halt nur noch wenig realen Einfluss, im Vergleich zu früher...


Da lobe ich mal Reichskanzler Otto von Bismarck, der zwar kein Demokrat war aber zumindest die katholische Kirche aus der Politik vertreiben wollte.
Leider war er nicht vollständig erfolgreich.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich musste am Freitag erfahren das meine Schwaegerin von einem Unbekannten, dunkelhaeutigen Mann angegriffen wurde. Sie konnte sich wehren und ihr ist nichts passiert.
> Ich mal mir aber die ganze Zeit aus, was wenn das meine Nichte gewesen waere, 12 Jahre, sehr groß fuer ihr Alter.


Genau davor habe ich auch Angst, und nicht davor das ich selbst Opfer werde.


----------



## fipS09 (21. Februar 2016)

Das Problem ist das die AfD sich ja immer mal wieder gerne auf Christliche Werte beruft, interessant ist das die Christliche Kirche (Zumindest die Katholische) damit überhaupt nichts zutun haben will 

Auch wenn ich von Kirche generell nichts halte, so hat die Kirche trotzdem das Recht sich von etwas zu distanzieren was sich auf sie beruft. Ihr fordert doch immer das sich die Muslime vom IS distanzieren?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das die AfD sich ja immer mal wieder gerne auf Christliche Werte beruft, interessant ist das die Christliche Kirche (Zumindest die Katholische) damit überhaupt nichts zutun haben will
> 
> Auch wenn ich von Kirche generell nichts halte, so hat die Kirche trotzdem das Recht sich von etwas zu distanzieren was sich auf sie beruft. Ihr fordert doch immer das sich die Muslime vom IS distanzieren?


Nur das die Kirche, selbst alles andere christlich ist.
Sie ist reich, aber trotzdem verhungern die Menschen in armen christlichen Ländern in Südamerika. Und die katholische Kirche leistet auch wenig Aufklärungsarbeit bei den sexuellen Missbräuchen durch katholische Priester.


----------



## fipS09 (21. Februar 2016)

Wie gesagt ich finde alle Kirchen gleich unnötig, aber es ist ihr gutes Recht sich von Leuten zu distanzieren mit denen sie nichts zutun haben wollen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Wie gesagt ich finde alle Kirchen gleich unnötig, aber es ist ihr gutes Recht sich von Leuten zu distanzieren mit denen sie nichts zutun haben wollen.


Genau, aber die hat kein Recht sich in die Politik einzumischen, oder zu entscheiden wer Christ ist oder nicht.

In der Bibel steht auch nichts davon, dass es einen Papst geben muss.


----------



## Verminaard (21. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das die AfD sich ja immer mal wieder gerne auf Christliche Werte beruft, interessant ist das die Christliche Kirche (Zumindest die Katholische) damit überhaupt nichts zutun haben will
> 
> Auch wenn ich von Kirche generell nichts halte, so hat die Kirche trotzdem das Recht sich von etwas zu distanzieren was sich auf sie beruft. Ihr fordert doch immer das sich die Muslime vom IS distanzieren?



Die Kirche in Deutschland hat doch schon immer mit denen zusammengearbeitet wo sie einen Vorteil sah. Reichskonkordat ist ein Begriff oder? Funfact: ist noch bis heute gueltig.
Jetzt pruegelt jeder auf die AfD, natuerlich macht hier die Kirche mit. Will nicht wissen auf was fuer Ideen manche kommen wuerden, wuerde sich die Kirche nicht von der AfD offiziell distanzieren.
Komischerweise hat die Kirche aber mit all den Machenschaften von CDSU keine Probleme und die haben in ihrem Parteinamen das C stehen.

Natuerlich sollen sich Muslime vom IS distanzieren und von allen Terrorakten die im Namen des Koran geschehen sind.

Wenn das Alles nichts mit dem Islam zu tun hat, sollte es doch kein Problem darstellen.


----------



## fipS09 (21. Februar 2016)

Wenn nicht die Kirche, wer hat dann das Recht es zu entscheiden? Fakt ist nunmal sowas wie eine "Ultima Ratio" (definitv mein Unwort des Jahres), oder Leuten nicht zu helfen nur weil sie durch mehrere Länder gewandert sind, ist nicht mit christlichen Werten kompatibel. Klar diese Werte sind total utopisch, aber dann sollte man sich halt auch nicht darauf Berufen.







Ich sag ja die Muslime sollen sich distanzieren, dann räumt das Recht aber auch der Kirche ein. Die Ultima Ratio bleibt Mord, egal wie man es dreht, wie man das mit der Bibel vereinbaren sollte ist mir schleierhaft.

Das Gebot heißt "Du sollst nicht töten" und nicht "Du sollst nicht töten außer jemand passiert trotz mehrmaliger Aufforderung es nicht zu tun unerlaubt deine Grenze"


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein, dahinter steckt nichts anderes als das  die europäischen Länder Deutschlands Europadiktatur unter Merkel leid  sind, weil Deutschland sich auf Kosten der anderen EU-Staaten  wirtschaftlich gesund stößt und oft genug denn Kurs in Europa einfach  diktiert hat.
> So funktioniert nunmal keine Staatengemeinschaft und jetzt wo  Deutschland zur Lösung des Flüchtlingsdilemas auf die anderen Staaten  angewiesen wäre kann man der deutschen Politik halt endlich mal eins  auswischen...
> 
> Darum auch, bedank dich bei Merkel und der deutschen Politik.



Für  so kleinkariert und niederträchtig halte ich die anderen EU-Staaten  nicht. Das sind auch größtenteils Pragmatiker, die wissen, dass sie von  der EU profitieren und ich glaube, dass viele mit Merkels "Despotie"  einverstanden waren. Erstens weil sie anerkannt haben, dass Deutschland  in Europa die größte Wirtschaftsmacht ist und als größter "Zahlmeister"  eben auch zwangläufig den größten Einfluss auf ein kapitalistisches  Europa hat. Und zweitens weil Merkels "Despotie" ja meist pragmatischer  Natur war und daher auch meist im Einklang mit den Auffassungen der anderen EU-Staaten stand.

Allein in der Flüchtlingskrise ist Merkel nicht pragmatisch. Sie hat Gesetze außer Kraft gesetzt und den Flüchtlingen Tür und Tor nach Deutschland geöffnet, in dem Glauben, dass Europa eine westliche Wertegemeinschaft ist, in der Religion,  ethnische Herkunft und die Kultur keine große Rollen spielen und eine gerechte Verteilung nach Quoten daher kein Problem sein wird. Das war der Irrtum. Europa ist liberal, tolerant und betont die Gleichheit des Menschen, ja, aber "arabische Kanacken" will man partout nicht aufnehmen. Deutschland hat die Offenheit Europas überschätzt und nun sitzen wir auf Flüchtlingen, die keiner haben will.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Das Gebot heißt "Du sollst nicht töten" und nicht "Du sollst nicht töten außer jemand passiert trotz mehrmaliger Aufforderung es nicht zu tun unerlaubt deine Grenze"


Das heißt aber nicht, dass Christen sich nicht wehren dürfen.


Bester_Nick schrieb:


> ...


Merkel will den Friedensnobelpreis, oder UN-Generalsekretärin werden. Erst dann ändert sie ihre Politik wieder.


----------



## fipS09 (21. Februar 2016)

Das stimmt, aber nicht mit Mord gegen Leute die ohne Gewaltanwendung Grenzen passieren.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber nicht mit Mord gegen Leute die ohne Gewaltanwendung Grenzen passieren.


In Ungarn sah die Grenzüberquerung oft genug gewaltsam aus. 
Man muss aber auch nicht immer so schießen, das es tödlich ist. Man kann auch ins Bein schießen, und nicht im "American Style" direkt in den Kopf. 
Das wäre tatsächlich unverhältnismäßig.


----------



## Verminaard (21. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Das Gebot heißt "Du sollst nicht töten" und nicht "Du sollst nicht töten außer jemand passiert trotz mehrmaliger Aufforderung es nicht zu tun unerlaubt deine Grenze"



Zeig mir bitte wer gesagt hat oder wo steht, das illegale Grenzuebertritte mit letalen Schuessen bekaempft werden muessen.
Setzt du tatsaechlich "gebrauch der Dienstwaffe bzw Schusswaffe" mit einer Toetung gleich?
Weist du ueberhaupt wie die Vorschriften sind, bevor es zum Gebrauch einer Schusswaffe kommt? Selbst beim Militaer fuer Wachpersonal.

Aber der linke Mob so: da wurde jetzt Schusswaffe gesagt, die wollen jetzt jeden toeten!

Seid ihr wirklich so dumm oder stellt ihr euch nur so?


P.S. wieso ist Ultima Ratio dein Unwort des Jahres? 
Wir haben erst Februar, da kann noch viel kommen.
Weist du ueberhaupt was Ultima Ratio bedeutet? 
Stimmt hat die Petry gesagt, hat was mit Satanismus und so Zeugs zu tun, kann nur boese sein.


----------



## fipS09 (21. Februar 2016)

Das Problem an der Idee ist wenn du ihnen ins Bein schießt kannst du sie ja schlecht liegen lassen, dann musst du die Flüchtlinge trotzdem ins Land holen und medizinisch Versorgen. Und damit meine ich nicht ein Pflaster drauf und zurück laufen lassen.

P.S. @Verminaard Wenn du es nicht so sehen willst wie sie es selbst gesagt hat, oder andere führende Parteikräfte, dann frage ich mich ob du wirklich so naiv bist?


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber nicht mit Mord gegen Leute die ohne Gewaltanwendung Grenzen passieren.



1. Ich habe das shconmal geschrieben. Nur weil Kriminelle friedlich sind, macht sie das nicht weniger Kriminell. Man kann auch ohne Gewaltanwendung ein Straftäter sein. Wie z.B. die ganzen illegalen Einwanderer.

2. HIer gibt es eine schöne nichttödliche Alternative.

Damit kann man wirksam seine Grenzen schützen und muss niemanden töten. Das müsste dann doch ok sein.


----------



## Verminaard (21. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> P.S. @Verminaard Wenn du es nicht so sehen willst wie sie es selbst gesagt hat, oder andere führende Parteikräfte, dann frage ich mich ob du wirklich so naiv bist?



Frauke Petry will Grenzen notfalls mit Gewalt sichern - Interview mit AfD-Chefin 
Lies es dir selbst durch.
Was Aehnliches kam von Palmer, der auf den Druck in den eigenen Reihen zurueckgerudert hat.

Schau dir den Verlauf des "Interviews" an. 

Ueber die von Storch brauchen wir uns nicht zu unterhalten. Das die nicht ganz sauber in der Birne ist, sollte klar sein. Warum die noch immer so eine Rolle in der AfD spielt ist mir nicht ganz klar.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Frauke Petry will Grenzen notfalls mit Gewalt sichern - Interview mit AfD-Chefin
> Lies es dir selbst durch.
> Was Aehnliches kam von Palmer, der auf den Druck in den eigenen Reihen zurueckgerudert hat.
> 
> ...



Guck dir Edathy an. Der ist auch nicht ganz sauber in der Birne. Trotzdem wird die SPD ihn nicht los. 

Es ist nicht so leicht, die Leute aus der Partei zu bekommen, wie sich das manche vorstellen.


----------



## azzih (21. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Zeig mir bitte wer gesagt hat oder wo steht, das illegale Grenzuebertritte mit letalen Schuessen bekaempft werden muessen.
> Setzt du tatsaechlich "gebrauch der Dienstwaffe bzw Schusswaffe" mit einer Toetung gleich?
> Weist du ueberhaupt wie die Vorschriften sind, bevor es zum Gebrauch einer Schusswaffe kommt? Selbst beim Militaer fuer Wachpersonal.



Sowohl beim Militär als auch bei der Polizei schiesst man im Fall des Waffengebrauchs auf die Körpermitte, weil die die größte und sicherste Trefferzone bietet (center of mass).  Der Beinschuss um ein Täter zu stoppen wäre in Realität schon aus ein paar Metern kaum möglich, wird nicht trainiert und ist hauptsächlich ein Mythos des Fernsehens. Wenn jemand in Ausübung seiner Tätigkeit Gebrauch von der Waffe macht, dann ist das in Deutschland zumindest streng reglementiert und zieht automatisch ein Verfahren nach sich.  Ein Gebrauch der Waffe mit dem Ziel jemand ins Bein zu schiessen um ihn am Grenzübertritt zu hindern ist quasi undenkbar. Höchstens wenn es sich um ein vermuteten Terroristen handelt und dann wird auch bestimmt nicht auf die Beine gezielt.


----------



## Verminaard (21. Februar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Sowohl beim Militär als auch bei der Polizei schiesst man im Fall des Waffengebrauchs auf die Körpermitte, weil die die größte und sicherste Trefferzone bietet (center of mass).  Der Beinschuss um ein Täter zu stoppen wäre in Realität schon aus ein paar Metern kaum möglich, wird nicht trainiert und ist hauptsächlich ein Mythos des Fernsehens. *Wenn jemand in Ausübung seiner Tätigkeit Gebrauch von der Waffe macht, dann ist das in Deutschland zumindest streng reglementiert und zieht automatisch ein Verfahren nach sich*.  Ein Gebrauch der Waffe mit dem Ziel jemand ins Bein zu schiessen um ihn am Grenzübertritt zu hindern ist quasi undenkbar. Höchstens wenn es sich um ein vermuteten Terroristen handelt und dann wird auch bestimmt nicht auf die Beine gezielt.



Ich hab das mal hervorgehoben. Genau das wird immer wieder ausser Acht gelassen.
Bevor ein Beamter eine Schusswaffe einsetzt, vor allem gegen Menschen einsetzt, muss vieles passieren.
Der Schuss auf die Koerpermitte ist per se nicht letal, kann sein, muss es nicht.

Hier wird aber immer wieder behauptet, das manche eine direkte Toetung wollen, sobald wer einen Fuß auf deutschen Boden gesetzt hat.
Stimmt doch so ueberhaupt nicht.

Aber das ist so aehnlich wie zu behaupten das Kaaruzo Himmler oder sonst wen aus dem dritten Reich anbetet.


Die Meinung wo man selbst gegen ist, moeglichst schlecht dastehen zu lassen, egal ob was dazugedichtet wird oder die Aussage verdreht wird, hauptsache sie wirkt sehr schlecht.
Was ist das denn fuer ne Diskussionskultur bitte?!


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Februar 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Die sog. Gesamtschutzquote lag im Monat Januar bei 64%. Warum ist das so? Beherrschen die zustaendigen Behoerden ihr Fach nicht? Muessen die Entscheider nachgeschult werden? Die Richter die Gesetzbuecher richtig lesen?



Diese Behörden, die dafür zuständig sind (insbesondere das Innenministerium) wird doch zur Zeit von einer der Regierungspartien geführt. Jener Regierung, die gerade das Recht bricht. 

Und außerdem, es kommt in diesem Land ja leider oft genug vor, dass die Exektutive das Recht bricht.

Wenn dann mal wieder Demonstrationen verboten werden, die hinterher von einem Gericht gekippt werden, wenn Gesetzte erlassen werden, die dann von Karlsruhe einkassiert werden.

Und für dich auch gerne zwei aktuelle Fälle.

Der NSA-Skandal. Da hast du millionenfach Bruch des Grundgesetztes. Wo ist da eigentlich die Anklage?

Das einzige was der Bundesstaatsanwalt macht, ist der Sache nachgehen mit dem abgehörten Handy von Frau Merkel.

Millionen Bundesbürger? Die schauen in die Röhre.

Und ein zweiter, viel schlimmerer Fall.

Da gesteht der ehemalige Bundeskanzler, dass er einen völkerrechtswidrige Angriffskrieg gegen einen souveränen Staat geführt hat.

Das ist ein doppelter Verstoß. Einmal gegen das Völkerrecht und einmal gegen das Grundgesetz.

Der Mann hat öffentlich gestanden. Ist auch nur ein Mitglied aus der Regierung Schröder bisher verurteilt, geschweige denn überhaupt angeklagt?

Soviel dazu, die Regierung und unserer Behörden wüssten was vom Recht.

Jeder kann sich das Grundgesetz, das Aufenthaltsgesetz und das Abkommen über die Rechtsstellung der Flüchtlinge durchlesen. Wir haben hier keine Flüchtlinge, sondern illegale Einwanderer und Sozialtouristen.



JePe schrieb:


> Oder kann es schlicht sein, dass Du keine Ahnung von dem hast, worueber Du hier schwadronierst?



Ich denke, ich habe gerade bewiesen, dass das wohl eher andersrum gilt.



JePe schrieb:


> Aber ach. Ich weiss schon. Die entscheiden so, weil sie es muessen.



Richtig. Oder widersprichst du deinem Chef permanent? 



JePe schrieb:


> Du redest Dich bei jeder sich bietenden Gelegenheit ueber den Islam in Rage und bist selbst ein Hassprediger erster Guete, gegen den Pierre Vogel wie ein Buettenredner wirkt.



Ich habe bereits genug Artikel und Quellen dazu verlinkt. Selbst die angeblich gut integrierten Muslime in Europa sind von ihren Ansichten zum großen Teil *nicht friedlich*.

Dazu kann sich ein jeder angucken, wie es in den Ländern aussieht, wo der Islam bereits herrscht. 

Wer solche Zustände feiert, oder für Europa und Deutschland will, der hat im Geschichtsunterricht wohl geschlafen. 

Wir haben schon einmal in Europa Appeasement gegenüber einer mörderischen, totalitären Gewaltideologie gezeigt.

Das Ergebnis war der schlimmste Krieg der Menschheitsgeschichte und das schlimmste Verbrechen der Menschheitsgeschichte.

Was ist die Lehre daraus? Wehret den Anfängen. Und nichts anderes mach ich.

Aber wie in den dreißiger Jahren, werden die die vor den Gefahren warnen, nicht ernst genommen.

Das Zitat in meiner Signatur von Kurt Tucholsky ist leider aktueller, denn je.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du meinst, weil man einer dumpf grölenden Masse aus braunem Pöbel, dem Bodensatz und verachtenswertesten Teil unserer Gesellschaft eine Reaktion auf ihre Provokationen zeigt, ist ein Mensch, der gerade vor dem IS-Terror geflohen ist, empfänglich für diese extremistische Gruppen?



Der Sozialtourist kommt aus dem Libanon. 

Weder herrscht da gerade ein Bürgerkrieg noch ist der IS dort tätig. Wovor flieht er?

Außerdem zeigt dieser Junge schon mit seinen jungen Jahren seinen kulturellen Hintergrund.

Die Kopf-Ab-Geste ist beste Islamtradition.

Schon der Prophet ging so gegen seine Gegner vor.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wie stehen jüdische Zeitungen zur "Unterstützung" aus dem rechten Lager? Was meinst Du? Lies es Dir in Ruhe durch.
> Die Salonfahigkeit der Neuen Rechten und die „Klimaverscharfung“. AfD und Pegida machen das Land peu a peu unbewohnbar | Israel Nachrichten – Judische Zeitung aus Israel auf Deutsch



Ach und deshalb warnt der Präsident des Zentralrats der Juden davor, in muslimischen Gegenden die Kippa zu tragen?

Das holen wir uns ins Land. Hunderttausendfach.

70 Jahre nach Ende des zweiten Weltkrieges empfiehlt der Präsident des Zentralrats der Juden, den Juden in Deutschland, die Kippa nicht in muslimischen Stadtteilen zu tragen.

Lass mich raten, Josef Schuster ist auch ein "Hetzer" und "Rassist" und hat bloß noch nicht erkannt, dass Islam Frieden bedeutet. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wo war der Aufschrei der Rechten, als die designierte Kölner Oberbürgermeisterin fast erstochen wurde



Sie hätte als Frau einfach mal ihre eigenen "Verhaltensregeln" anwenden sollen und eine Armlänge Abstand halten sollen 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> vom braunen Mob mit dem Tode bedroht werden? Wo leben wir, dass dieser Terror wie von den NSDAP Saalschützern in den späten wanziger Jahren
> wieder los geht?



Ja der Terror geht tatsächlich wieder los. Juden in Deutschland und Europa können sich nicht mehr sicher fühlen und nicht mehr offen die Zeichen ihrer Religion tragen.

Wir haben wieder eine totalitäre Gewaltideologie, die die Menschen in zwei Gruppen teil.

Und schon wieder üben wir Appeasement gegenüber dieser Ideologie.


----------



## Threshold (21. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ueber die von Storch brauchen wir uns nicht zu unterhalten. Das die nicht ganz sauber in der Birne ist, sollte klar sein. Warum die noch immer so eine Rolle in der AfD spielt ist mir nicht ganz klar.



Weil sie gebraucht wird, um Stimmen zu generieren.
Jede Partei hat einen "Dummschwätzer" in den Reihen.
Mal fallen die mehr auf, mal weniger. Hier ist der "Dummschwätzer" übers Ziel hinaus geschossen, aber andererseits hat er dadurch auch die Leute angezogen, die genau das im Keller denken und sich nun bestätigt sehen.
Daher bringt sowas noch mal den einen oder anderen Prozentpunkt mehr.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. Februar 2016)

Und schon wieder gab es Streit in einer Asylunterkunft, diesmal endete er tödlich. : Streit endet todlich: Fluchtling ersticht 2-jahrigen Mitbewohner - n-tv.de
Was ist daran so schwer mal zusammenzuhalten, wenn man schon geflohen ist und sich das Schicksal teilt ? 

Auch der Hass unter den Flüchtlingen ist ein riesiges Problem.


----------



## azzih (21. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und schon wieder gab es Streit in einer Asylunterkunft, diesmal endete er tödlich. : Streit endet todlich: Fluchtling ersticht 2-jahrigen Mitbewohner - n-tv.de
> Was ist daran so schwer mal zusammenzuhalten, wenn man schon geflohen ist und sich das Schicksal teilt ?
> 
> Auch der Hass unter den Flüchtlingen ist ein riesiges Problem.



Ist immer ein Problem wenn man viele Leute zu einem Haufen zusammen sperrt und kaum Beschäftigung und Ausweichmöglichkeiten da sind. Und wenn diese dann noch größtenteils Jugendliche sind ist Ärger vorprogrammiert. Dazu kommen Kriegserfahrung, Verrohung und wohl die ein oder andere nicht so nette Gestalt sowie eventuell ethnische Konflikte.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. Februar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Ist immer ein Problem wenn man viele Leute zu einem Haufen zusammen sperrt und kaum Beschäftigung und Ausweichmöglichkeiten da sind. Und wenn diese dann noch größtenteils Jugendliche sind ist Ärger vorprogrammiert. Dazu kommen Kriegserfahrung, Verrohung und wohl die ein oder andere nicht so nette Gestalt sowie eventuell ethnische Konflikte.


Damals als es die Wehrpflicht noch gab hat man sich in der Kaserne auch nicht abgeknallt. 
Auch wenn es teilweise leichte ethnische Konkurrenz zwischen Sachsen und Bayern oder zwischen Franken und Bayern gab. 

Das ist keine Ausrede.


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Februar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Ist immer ein Problem wenn man viele Leute zu einem Haufen zusammen sperrt und kaum Beschäftigung und Ausweichmöglichkeiten da sind. Und wenn diese dann noch größtenteils Jugendliche sind ist Ärger vorprogrammiert. Dazu kommen Kriegserfahrung, Verrohung und wohl die ein oder andere nicht so nette Gestalt sowie eventuell ethnische Konflikte.



Richtig. Man sollte vielleicht nicht so viele aufnehmen, wenn man ihnen keine würdige Unterkunft stellen und sie angemessen betreuen kann. Nur ein weiterer Aspekt dieser falschen Politik. Will gar nicht wissen, was in unseren maßlos überfüllten Unterkünften alles los ist. Was davon durch die Medien nach außen sickert, ist unter aller Sau und ein Versagen des Rechtsstaates.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Februar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Ist immer ein Problem wenn man viele Leute zu einem Haufen zusammen sperrt und kaum Beschäftigung und Ausweichmöglichkeiten da sind. Und wenn diese dann noch größtenteils Jugendliche sind ist Ärger vorprogrammiert. Dazu kommen Kriegserfahrung, Verrohung und wohl die ein oder andere nicht so nette Gestalt sowie eventuell ethnische Konflikte.



Komisch, als 1945 14 Millionen Deutsche geflohen sind, gab es weniger Probleme. Obwohl mehr Flüchtlinge unterwegs waren und es mitten im Krieg war.

Vielleicht, aber nur vielleicht liegt es ja daran, dass diese illegalen Einwanderer, die heute zu uns kommen, aus einem gewissen Kulturkreis kommen und ihre Probleme generall anders lösen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Februar 2016)

Scheinbar gerät Kloeckner kurz vor den Wahlen in Panik. 

Flüchtlingskrise: Julia Klöckner wendet sich von Angela Merkel ab - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## DatMainboard (21. Februar 2016)

Garnicht verallgemeinert, neiin.

Das ist halt so alle Syrer sind gewalttätig #Fakt

Die Zeit Fähnchen zu schwingen ist vorbei, hat sich in Clausnitz gezeigt


----------



## DatMainboard (21. Februar 2016)

Und wer hat gesagt das es so viele Probleme gibt? Ernsthafte Quellen, nicht anonyme Whistleblower auf ner Seite die 24/7 davon berichtet das Flüchtlinge und Ausländer so pöhse sind.


----------



## Amon (21. Februar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Ist immer ein Problem wenn man viele Leute zu einem Haufen zusammen sperrt und kaum Beschäftigung und Ausweichmöglichkeiten da sind. Und wenn diese dann noch größtenteils Jugendliche sind ist Ärger vorprogrammiert. Dazu kommen Kriegserfahrung, Verrohung und wohl die ein oder andere nicht so nette Gestalt sowie eventuell ethnische Konflikte.


Ach ja, wenn das da schon nicht funktioniert soll das dann funktionieren wenn die auf die deutsche Bevölkerung los gelassen werden? Ändern die sich dann sofort?! Ihr seid doch alles Träumer, Multikulti ist tot! Willkommensidiotie ist heilbar! Holt euch "Flüchtlinge" nach Hause!


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. Februar 2016)

DatMainboard schrieb:


> Garnicht verallgemeinert, neiin.
> 
> Das ist halt so alle Syrer sind gewalttätig #Fakt
> 
> Die Zeit Fähnchen zu schwingen ist vorbei, hat sich in Clausnitz gezeigt


Unter Flüchtlingen sind Syrer die am wenigsten kriminell sind. 
Problematisch sind meist Nordafrikaner und Schwarzafrikaner (die auch untereinander rassistisch sind).
Trotzdem vertragen sich die Syrer mit den Libanesen untereinander nicht so gut.


----------



## Poulton (21. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Vielleicht, aber nur vielleicht liegt es ja daran, dass diese illegalen Einwanderer, die heute zu uns kommen, aus einem gewissen Kulturkreis kommen und ihre Probleme generall anders lösen.


Und Deutsche lösen, dieser Logik folgend, ihre Probleme mit Anschlägen und Angriffen auf Flüchtlingsheime, Asylsuchende und Menschen die halt "irgendwie südländisch" aussehen. 
Liste von Angriffen auf Fluchtlinge und Fluchtlingsunterkunfte in Deutschland – Wikipedia




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Komisch, als 1945 14 Millionen Deutsche geflohen sind, gab es weniger Probleme.


Wagemutige Behauptung.
Flucht und Vertreibung Deutscher aus Mittel- und Osteuropa 1945–195 – Wikipedia
Schien doch nicht so Supi gewesen sein, wie von dir behauptet. Besonders interessant in dem Abschnitt:


> Die kulturelle Integration und die Erinnerung an Flucht und Vertreibung sind wie die wirtschaftliche Integration komplex und werden unter Historikern und Journalisten in den letzten Jahren diskutiert. Zur kulturellen Integration zählen die Durchmischung von Katholizismus und Protestantismus und die Eheschließungen zwischen Einheimischen und Vertriebenen.


Da könnte man fast meinen, dass manch einer hier sich vor einer Durchmischung von Christentum und Islam, sowie vielfältigen Formen des Zusammenlebens zwischen Einheimischen und Flüchtlingen fürchtet.

--------------------
Clausnitz und Bautzen: Werden wir uns bald an Tote gewohnen? - Storungsmelder


> Die verschiedenen Ereignisse in Clausnitz und Bautzen haben jedoch zahlreiche Gemeinsamkeiten. Nicht nur, dass sie beide in Sachsen zu verorten sind, sie zeigen auch, wie sich der rassistische Mob und die Brandstifter mittlerweile im Recht fühlen dürften. In Clausnitz agiert der rassistische Mob in seiner ekelhaften Selbstvergewisserung und wahrscheinlich in der Annahme, man agiere hoch-demokratisch. Den zahlenmäßig deutlich unterlegenen Polizeibeamten muss man in seiner numerischen und moralisch empfundenen Überlegenheit nicht mal mehr folgen. Und am Ende? Am Ende werden kaum Konsequenzen folgen und die Polizei spricht von einer Mitschuld der Flüchtlinge. In Bautzen orchestriert der rassistische Mob den Brand mit Zustimmung und behindert sogar die Löscharbeiten. Sollte es sich erneut um Brandstiftung gehandelt haben, dürften die Täter dies durchaus als motivierende Zustimmung für ihre Tat empfinden. Sollte es ein technischer Defekt gewesen sein, so haben nun die potentiellen Brandstifter verstanden, dass derartige Anschläge eine nicht geringe Zustimmung unter ihren Nachbarn finden. [...]




Apropos: Hoaxmap


----------



## Amon (21. Februar 2016)

Anschläge?! Das Haus stand leer! Das war Brandstiftung und verdammt nochmal KEIN Anschlag! Und Hoaxmap kannst du auch mal schön in die Tonne tun.


----------



## Oberst Klink (21. Februar 2016)

Die AfD und PEGIDA sind ein Symptom des Versagens unserer tollen Kanzlerin. Je mehr Flüchtlinge noch kommen, desto stärker werden die AfD und PEGIDA. 

Auch weil niemand kontrolliert woher diese Leute kommen. Wie auch, wenn Polizei und Grenzschutz heillos überfordert sind mangels Personal, was wiederum der Politik der Kanzerlin geschuldet ist?! 

Auf jeden Kriegsflüchtling kommen wohl mindestens vier oder fünf Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge aus sicheren Drittstaaten wie Marokko, Algerien, Tunesien, etc. die keine Aussicht auf Asyl hätten. 

Kein Wunder, dass es vielen hier im Land langsam bis oben steht und die Stimmung täglich angespannter wird. 

Jemand der meint dass hier jeder willkommen ist, auch wenn er kriminell ist und nur unsere Sozialsysteme ausnutzen will, muss geistig verwirrt sein. Gleiches gilt für jemanden, der der AfD und PEGIDA Fremdenhass vorwirft. Das mag auf einzelne Leute vielleicht zutreffen, sicher nicht auf die ganze Gruppierung bzw. Partei.

Es kann jeder nach Deutschland kommen, aber er soll sich darauf einstellen dass er hier zu arbeiten hat und Steuern bezahlen muss. Und jeder hat sich anzupassen, egal ob es die Gesetze sind oder gesellschaftliche Richtlinien und Werte. Wer das nicht kann oder will, der darf wegbleiben bzw. kann sich gleich wieder verpissen. Schmarotzer mag niemand, erst recht nicht wenn sie kriminell sind!


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Februar 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und Deutsche lösen, dieser Logik folgend, ihre Probleme mit Anschlägen und Angriffen auf Flüchtlingsheime, Asylsuchende und Menschen die halt "irgendwie südländisch" aussehen.
> Liste von Angriffen auf Fluchtlinge und Fluchtlingsunterkunfte in Deutschland – Wikipedia



Das ist halt das Ergebnis von falscher und rechtswidriger Politik. Hätten die Regierungsparteien von Anfang an daraufhin gewirkt, dass die Gesetze eingehalten und durchgesetzt werden, würden wohl nicht so viele Bürger so reagieren.

Hier wird eindeutig, gegen das Volk regiert:

"Politbarometer" zu Fluchtlingspolitik: Mehrheit fur Grenzkontrollen - DIE WELT

Dann muss man sich nicht wundern, wenn es eskaliert.



Poulton schrieb:


> Wagemutige Behauptung.
> Flucht und Vertreibung Deutscher aus Mittel- und Osteuropa 1945–195 – Wikipedia
> Schien doch nicht so Supi gewesen sein, wie von dir behauptet. Besonders interessant in dem Abschnitt:
> 
> Da könnte man fast meinen, dass manch einer hier sich vor einer Durchmischung von Christentum und Islam, sowie vielfältigen Formen des "Zusammenlebens" zwischen Einheimischen und Flüchtlingen fürchtet.



Nur das Katholizismus und Protestantismus verschiedene Strömungen der selben Religion sind. Jener Religion die das kulturelle Bild diese Kontinents geprägt hat. Der Islam kann das nicht behaupten.

Der steht im Widerspruch dazu. Vorallem welche "vielfältigen" Formen des Zusammenlebens soll es da geben?

Glaubst du ernsthaft die Moslems werden sich für Homosexuelle und Frauenrechte einsetzten?

Hand in Hand mit Claudia Roth auf dem CSD? 


Poulton schrieb:


> Clausnitz und Bautzen: Werden wir uns bald an Tote gewohnen? - Storungsmelder



Siehe zuvor.

Das wird dann leider das Ergebnis der falschen und rechtswidrigen Politik der Regierungsparteien sein.

Wir hätten schon viel früher auf Abschottung setzten müssen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. Februar 2016)

Wird Merkel nicht bald was unternimmt, werden sich solche Vorfälle häufen und das ist eine riesige Gefahr. Denn sobald sowas alltäglich wird, wirkt es auf einige immer normaler und dann wird es richtig gefährlich denn dann sehen einige Personen keine Grenzen mehr. 

 Selbst viele Migranten (vor allem Russlanddeutsche), sind in dieser Krise von Merkels Politik abgerückt. 
 In den "Berliner Ghettos" ist die SPD aber weiterhin stärkste Kraft.



Amon schrieb:


> Anschläge?! Das Haus stand leer! Das war Brandstiftung und verdammt nochmal KEIN Anschlag! Und Hoaxmap kannst du auch mal schön in die Tonne tun.


Brandstiftung ist es nur wenn die Antifa Autos anzündet, weißt du doch...
Ich verurteile solche Taten aber trotzdem aufs schärfste, der Steuerzahler muss ja letztendlich den Schaden bezahlen und die Feuerwehrleute begeben sich in Gefahr.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Selbst viele Migranten (vor allem Russlanddeutsche), sind in dieser Krise von Merkels Politik abgerückt.



Ich kenne hier auch viele Migranten und Einwanderer die Merkels Politik ablehnen und die ganzen illegalen Einwanderer in Deutschland nicht haben wollen.

Ist ja auch logisch. Die Einwanderer die hier legal und mit gültigen Papieren eingereist sind und vorallem sich gut integriert haben und arbeiten, sehen jetzt wie hunderttausend illegale Einwanderer und Sozialtouristen kommen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Unser Problem sind nicht die Flüchtlinge, unser Problem sind Millionen Deutsche am unteren wirtschaftlichen Ende, die alleine gelassen werden.



Letzteres ist ein Problem, hat aber nicht direkt etwas mit dem Thema hier zu tun. Zum einen ist die fremdenfeindliche Masse (glücklicherweise) nocht nicht millionen stark, zum anderen schließen sich ihr in erheblichem Maße Leute bis rauf in den oberen Mittelstand an. Weiß nicht, ob es schon so detaillierte Untersuchungen zur Zusammensetzung gibt, aber die Sprüche von AfD und Pegida sprechen auch gezielt Leute an, die etwas zu verlieren haben und die stärksten Proteste gegen Asylbewerberheime gibt es nicht in Arbeiter- sondern Familienhäuservierteln. Das ist in meinen Augen mit ein Grund für den Erfolg: "Ich bin kein Nazi, aber" funktioniert nur sehr eingeschränkt, wenn offen anhand rassistischer Merkmale argumentiert wird - aber sehr gut, wenn es ums Geld geht. Der klischeehafte, ungebildete HartzIVer, den man als tranditionelles Zielpublikum/Rekrutierungskandidaten von Kahlkopfglatzen sieht, hat aber gar kein Geld, um das es gehen könnte. Und er weiß, wie dingend nötig man ein Bisschen Unterstützung haben kann. Ganz anders Leute mit durchschnittlichem bis leicht überdurchschnittlichem Gehalt (man beachte den Unterschied zwischen Durchschnitt und Median), die zwar durchaus einen höheren Schulabschluss, vor allem aber Angst um die Finanzierung des zweiten Carports haben...

Was Deutschland hier fehlt, ist politische Bildung und Bereitschaft zum Denken in größeren Maßstäben. Die haben aber nur wenig mit dem Schulabschluss zu tun. (Präzisierung: Es gibt eine Korrelation zwischen Schulabschluss und politischem Interesse, dementsprechend findet in ärmeren Schichten mehr Leute, denen das alles egal ist. Denen ist es dann aber eben auch egal - die gehen nicht für die AFD auf die Straße. Oder in Foren.)




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wenn man wegen Flüchtlingen, Fußballveranstaltungen absagt. Muss die AfD keinen Wahlkampf mehr machen, das wäre Werbung genug. Einfacher wäre es einfach mal mehr Polizisten einzustellen und sie besser auszurüsten aber nein man wollte ja mal wieder auf Kosten der Sicherheit Geld sparen. Das Problem ist auch schon älter.



Das ist es sicherlich und es ist offensichtlich keins, dass die Polizei intern lösen kann. Aber genau deswegen sollte sie eben die richtigen Prioritäten setzen. Wenn die Polizei von Sparmaßnahmen entweder die Sicherheit von Fußballspielen oder die von schutzbedürftigen Personen gewährleisten kann, dann gibt es zwei Optionen:
1. Grundrecht schützen: Es kommt niemand zu schaden und wegen dem ausfallenden Fußballspiel kommt es zu hohem Wählerdruck auf die falsche Entscheidungen treffende Politik.
2. Grundrechte aufheben: Es kommen Personen zu schaden und der breiten Mehrheit ist es egal, die Zustände verschlechtern sich weiter.

Im vorliegenden Fall haben sich Polizisten für 2. entschieden. Und diese Polizisten gehören definitiv "eingespart".



> Wir dürfen es vielleicht  nicht, aber rechtlich gesehen dürfen es die Griechen in ihrem Gewässer schon.
> Moralisch ist es aber wieder eine andere Sache, ich würde die Boote lieber zurückziehen und erst wenn alle von Bord sind versenken.



Auch nach griechischem Recht (oder nach dem Recht irgend eines anderen Unterzeichners der Menschenrechts-Charta, also zumindest schon mal aller EU-Staaten) ist es nicht erlaubt, das Feuer auf Unschuldige zu eröffnen.

Was, Wiederholung 12415.323 übrigens laut Völkerrecht auch nicht erlaubt ist:
In fremde Hoheitsgewässer eindringen, da Bootsladungen ungewollter Menschen zwangsabzusetzen und dann Kriegswaffen einzusetzen.




DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Aber eines will ich hier noch sagen.
> 
> Es gibt hier nur zwei Lager:
> Das erste Lager ist dafür, daß wir unbegrenzt (was heißt eigentlich unbegrenzt? Bei 82 Mio. Einwohnern eventuell 20 Mio. Flüchtlinge?) aufnehmen müssen und dies ja alle lieb und nett sind (Vergangenheit hat leider etwas anderes gezeigt)
> ...



Falsch, erst recht die Suggestion, es gäbe noch ganz viel dazwischen. Es gibt hier drei Gruppen:
1. Personen, die Flüchtlinge töten lassen will
2. Personen, die unüberlegte, nicht durchführbare Forderungen aufstellt und sich bislang weigert, diese durchzudiskutieren (die Mehrheit)
3. Personen, die Flüchtlinge als hilfsbedürftig und hilfe verdienend erachten.

Der Quatsch mit "Obergrenzen", "Vorrausetzungen", etc. fällt klar unter 2.. Es ist nämlich scheiß egal, ob du noch gar keinen oder schon 12513563 Flüchtlinge aufgenommen hast, wenn Flüchtling nummer 1 bzw. 12513564 vor der Grenze steht. Die einzige Frage ist: Was machst du mit dieser Person?
a) reinlassen und ihm erstmal helfen (ggf. gefolgt von weniger netten Maßnahmen, wenn sich herausstellt, dass eigentlich woanders eine mehr als ausreichende Versorgung für ihn sichergestellt ist).
b) ihn töten.

Eine Variante c) hat bislang niemand gefunden, auch wenn Personen aus Gruppe 2 regelmäßig so tun, als müsste man nur "die Grenzen schließen" (wie-auch-immer) oder jemanden "zurückschicken" (wie-und-wohnin-auch-immer), damit sich alle Flüchtlinge vor der Grenze in Luft auflösen.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt hier nur einen, der alle
> an der Grenze erschießen will, Schiffe versenken will etc. und ein paar verbale Mitäufer.



Leider mehr als einen 




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das trifft nur auf die BILD zu, die einfach auf das einhaut, was gerade "der Mainstream" will.
> Die Welt ist noch halbwegs neutral.



Die Welt ist neutral? Selbst bei den Artikeln ist die Formulierung häufiger fraglich, bei den hier bevorzugt verlinkten Meinungsäußerungen spricht allein die Auswahl der Sprecher bzw. von deren Meinungen Bände.


----------



## Amon (21. Februar 2016)

Neutrale Presse haben wir hier schon lange nicht mehr. Mittlerweile lässt jeder Journalist seine persönliche meinung in die Artikel mit einfließen.  Natürlich lässt sich das nicht immer vermeiden aber ein guter Journalist hat neutral zu berichten. Wenn er seine persönliche meinung kundtun will dann soll er gefälligst eine Kolumne oder einen Kommentar schreiben.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. Februar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was Deutschland hier fehlt, ist politische Bildung und Bereitschaft zum Denken in größeren Maßstäben. Die haben aber nur wenig mit dem Schulabschluss zu tun. (Präzisierung: Es gibt eine Korrelation zwischen Schulabschluss und politischem Interesse, dementsprechend findet in ärmeren Schichten mehr Leute, denen das alles egal ist. Denen ist es dann aber eben auch egal - die gehen nicht für die AFD auf die Straße. Oder in Foren.)


Also gibst du zu, dass jeder der hier schreibt ganz bewusst ist was er schreibt und das nicht aus mangelnder Bildung tut ? Das ist doch schon mal ein guter Anfang 
 Aber von diesem Problem profitieren immer die Ränder, egal ob Links oder Rechts, denn auch die Versprechen der Linken klingen wenn man hört oder liest am Anfang noch gut. 
 Am Ende lässt sich davon wenig realisieren, würde aber bei der AfD bei vielen Punkten ähnlich sein. Einfach deshalb, weil man in Koalitionen Kompromisse schließen muss, und die Linke und die AfD wahrscheinlich nie die absolute Mehrheit haben werden, bzw. keine Partei in Deutschland jemals wieder eine absolute Mehrheit haben wird (außer die CSU in Bayern oder die CDU in Sachsen).


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Februar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Falsch, erst recht die Suggestion, es gäbe noch ganz viel dazwischen. Es gibt hier drei Gruppen:
> 1. Personen, die Flüchtlinge töten lassen will
> 2. Personen, die unüberlegte, nicht durchführbare Forderungen aufstellt und sich bislang weigert, diese durchzudiskutieren (die Mehrheit)
> 3. Personen, die Flüchtlinge als hilfsbedürftig und hilfe verdienend erachten.
> ...



Unüberlegte und undurchführbare Forderungen stellt die Gruppe 3. Ich habe schon mehrmals nach einer Alternative zur Obergrenze gefragt, da wir ja praktisch nicht alle Flüchtlinge aufnehmen können und andere EU-Staaten sich weigern, die Flüchtlinge in nennenswerten Mengen aufzunehmen. Ich habe darauf bislang keine Antwort bekommen. Und jemanden an der Grenze abzuweisen bedeutet nicht, dass man ihn tötet. Es bedeutet nur, dass man ihn nicht hinein lässt und ihn seinem Schicksal überlässt (von mir aus mit Proviant und Geld für ne Rückfahrkarte). Obergrenzen abzulehnen, obwohl alle sagen, auch alle aktuell regierenden Parteien übrigens, dass Deutschland 2016 nicht noch eine Million Flüchtlinge aufnehmen kann, ist schlicht realitätsfern und damit eine populistische Position. Und die Tragik/Härte ist die selbe, egal ob die Flüchtlinge nun an der deutschen, der mazedonischen, der schengener ( der griechisch-italienischen) oder der türkischen Grenze abgewiesen werden, so wie Merkel das plant.


----------



## Poulton (21. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist halt das Ergebnis von falscher und rechtswidriger Politik. Hätten die Regierungsparteien von Anfang an daraufhin gewirkt, dass die Gesetze eingehalten und durchgesetzt werden, würden wohl nicht so viele Bürger so reagieren.


Ach, so ist das. Die Menschen können also nichts dafür, wenn sie ihren rechtsextremen Schwachsinn in die Praxis umsetzen und danach trachten, das Eigentum anderer in Flammen aufgehen zu lassen und Menschen zu ermorden. Denn, deiner Logik folgend, ist das ja nicht ihre Entscheidung, sondern liegt "_an der Politik_" und deshalb kann man sie für ihre Taten auch nicht zur Verantwortung ziehen. Was für eine widerwärtige Viktimisierung des braunen Mobs, der in dem als "Untermensch" ausgemachten Flüchtling seine Triebabfuhr sucht.


----------



## efdev (21. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Unüberlegte und undurchführbare Forderungen stellt die Gruppe 3. Ich habe schon mehrmals nach einer Alternative zur Obergrenze gefragt, da wir ja praktisch nicht alle Flüchtlinge aufnehmen können und andere EU-Staaten sich weigern, die Flüchtlinge in nennenswerten Mengen aufzunehmen.



Problem ist es gibt keine Lösung im Moment wie du gesagt hast, denn weder Grenze zu Funktioniert noch alle rein ohne die hier vorhandene Infrastruktur Leute unterzubringen geschweige denn überhaupt die Anträge abzuarbeiten.

Denn ein Simples Obergrenze oder Grenze zu hält den Flüchtling nicht auf und Erschießen will und darf die Flüchtlinge keiner.(Wollen schon einige sollen die dann bitte aber selber machen und die Strafe dafür bekommen  )


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Februar 2016)

Ja, es gibt keine Lösung, genau. Deswegen stellt sich die Frage, ob wir  nun keine Lösung mit 10 (?) Millionen Flüchtlingen im Land haben wollen  oder mit 1,5 Millionen. Ich plädiere mit voller Überzeugung für  Letzteres.


----------



## efdev (21. Februar 2016)

Wie willst du an Letzteres herankommen? 
Dann müsste man den Zustrom irgendwie mindern und da fängt das Problem schon an (außer man nutzt unmenschliche/unverhältnismäßige Mittel)


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Februar 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Müssten die Heimleiter nicht in aller Regel Angestellte des Öffentlichen Dienst oder sogar Beamte sein? Ich sehe das nun nicht gerade als einen Job, denn man so nebenbei bei einer 40h Woche + sonstigen Verpflichtungen macht.



Die Anforderungen an Heime waren meines Wissens nach schon früher nicht sonderlich hoch, im letzten Jahr wurde Ausnahmeregeln noch und nöcher geschaffen. Angestellter des öffentlichen Dienstes muss da mit hoher Sicherheit keiner sein, Kompetenzen im Umgang mit Flüchtlingen werden selbst von denen, die ständig direkten Kontakt mit diesen haben und somit als Ansprechpartner dienen (Wachspersonal) nicht verlangt. Genausowenig wir irgendeine nenneswerte Ausbildung oder Vorbildung - und wegen seiner politischen Einstellung wird sowieso niemand diskriminiert.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum wurde die Mauer gebaut, der Verlust an gut ausgebildeten Menschen war zu groß.



? ist Rassismus jetzt schon ansteckend?
Erstmal hängt "gut ausgebildetet" nur eingeschränkt mit "intelligent" zusammen, gerade wenn man sich außerhalb des Schulsystems der BRD bewegt, und dann war die Flucht selbst für einfache Handwerksgesellen schon finanziell attraktiv. Der Effekt der ausbildungskorrelierenden Intelligenz im Rahmen der Fluchtbewegung dürfte so winzig gewesen sein, da könnte selbst die Korrelation zwischen Intelligenz, akadamischer Bildung und linken Idealen (ebenfalls winzige Tendenzen, aber man findet an Unis mehr Kommunisten und weniger Idioten) oder zwischen Intelligenz, Faschismusneigung und Nazi-Aufarbeitung (again: Schwache Tendenz, aber in der NS-Hierarchie stieg man nicht umbedingt durch kritisches Denken auf - und in der DDR stieg man sehr weit ab, wenn man in der NS-Hierarchie aufgestiegen war) einen größeren Einfluss gehabt haben. So oder so ist Denkvermögen aber nicht genetisch definiert und das Bildungssystem der DDR war systematisch (und stellenweise schlichtweg brutal) darauf angelegt, die soziale Tradierung von Bildungs- und Klassenniveaus, mit denen das westliche Bildungssystem kämpft, aufzubrechen. Die IQ-Verteilung der 1950er Jahre mit den heutigen Verhältnissen also rein gar nichts zu tun.




the_leon schrieb:


> Und weist du, was das Problem ist?
> Nicht die 64% die da bleiben dürfen, sonder die 36% deren Antrag abgelehnt wurde.



Blöde Frage: Warum legen es dann alle hier, bei der AFD und Pegida geäußerten Maßnahmen darauf an, den ersten zwei Driteln in gleichem Maße zu schaden, wie der laut deiner Aussage nach problematischen Minderheit?
Systematische Bestrafung Unschuldiger?



> Und was ist mit den anderen 523.000 "Flüchtlingen" die keinen Asylantrag gestellt haben?



Die warten auf einen Termin, um endlich bei der deutschen Bürokratie vorsprechen zu können?




Verminaard schrieb:


> Willst du jetzt hier Details oder reicht dir sowas?



Ich weiß nicht, was er will, aber ich hätte gerne ein paar Details. Denn wenn du selbst sagst, ist einiges an Infrastruktur nötig und einiges an Personal (übrigens nicht nur die Kontrolle der Flüchtlinge - sondern für die Kontrolle aller, die die Grenze überqueren wollen und die eben Flüchtling sein könnten). Wie ich weiter oben schon mal vorgerechnet habe, wäre so etwas teuer, um Größenordnungen teurer als die Versorgung der Flüchtlinge, insbesondere wenn man schädliche Auswirkungen auf die heimische Wirtschaft vermeiden möchte.
Wenn du das Konzept jetzt als "praktikablen Vorschlag" wieder ausgräbst, erwarte ich eine ganze Menge von Details, die aufzeigen, wie das "praktikabel" wird.

Bislang gibt und gab es meines Wissens nach auf der Welt nur drei Grenzen, die das geforderte Sicherheitsniveau aufweisen: Die zwischen BRD und DDR, die zwischen Nordkorea und Südkorea und die zwischen Isreal und von Israel besetzten Gebieten. Und die sind alle drei recht kurz, alle drei eine riesige Belastung für die beteiligten Länder und alle drei ohne nenneswert wirtschaftsrelevante Grenzübergänge.
Was man von der deutschen Grenze nun wirklich nicht behaupten kann.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Februar 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Denn ein Simples Obergrenze oder Grenze zu hält den Flüchtling nicht auf und Erschießen will und darf die Flüchtlinge keiner.(Wollen schon einige sollen die dann bitte aber selber machen und die Strafe dafür bekommen  )



Es gibt doch eine ganz einfache, naheliegende Lösung.

Was passiert, wenn du z.B. Kindergeld beantragst und du erfüllst nicht die Voraussetzungen?

Es wird nicht bewilligt.

Wenn wir jetzt eine Obergrenze einführen (sagen wir mal die 200.000 die Seehofer in den Raum stellt) und der 200.001 beantragt Asyl.

Dann wird das eben nicht bewilligt. Kein Anspruch, kein Geld. Und ohne finanzielle Anreize werden sich die Sozialtouristen ein anderes Land aussuchen.

Außerdem kann man die illegalen Einwanderer auch mit nichttödlicher Gewalt vom Grenzübertritt abhalten.

Ich habe dieses Gerät vorgeschlagen.


----------



## Verminaard (21. Februar 2016)

Eine Obergrenze ist weder sinvoll noch umsetzbar, das ist Bloedsinn.
Ein Ansatz waere doch mal rauszufinden warum alle nach Deutschland wollen. Die Frage hab ich mehrfach gestellt, aber nie eine Antwort bekommen.
Ich wuerd genau da mal ansetzen, in Zusammenarbeit mit den anderen EU-Laendern.

Berechtigte Abschiebungen durchsetzen. Wenn die Herkunftslaender nicht mitspielen rigoros Entwicklungshilfe streichen, hilft das nicht, Sanktionen.
Militaerisch wie schon mal vorgeschlagen ist auch Schwachsinn.
Generell haerter durchgreifen.
Die Botschaft darf nicht sein: hey in Deutschland darf man machen was man will, es passiert eh nichts.




Poulton schrieb:


> .......und danach trachten, das Eigentum anderer in Flammen aufgehen zu lassen und Menschen zu ermorden.


Schoen das du hier mal auch was zu den ganzen Antifatypen schreibst!
Ich find das auch nicht ganz so in Ordnung was die so machen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Februar 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Wie willst du an Letzteres herankommen?
> Dann müsste man den Zustrom irgendwie mindern und da fängt das Problem schon an (außer man nutzt unmenschliche/unverhältnismäßige Mittel)



Keine Ahnung, ich bin kein Experte für Grenzschutz. Wie macht Ungarn das? Wie machen die USA das an der Grenze zu Mexiko? Wie macht Isreal das? Da müssen sich die Deutschen evtl. Nachhilfe holen. Im Übrigen ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit hoch, dass bei deutschen Grenzschließungen auch alle anderen Länder ihre Grenzen schließen werden, um einen Rückstau der Flüchtlinge zu vermeiden. Dominoeffekt. Das Problem würde so nach Griechenland verlagert. Griechenland wiederrum könnte mit europäischer Unterstützung eine Flüchtlingspolitik wie Australien anwenden. Auch da wäre dann evtl. Nachhilfe angesagt. Das ganze würde dann in eine europäischen Abschottungspolitik resultieren.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. Februar 2016)

Hier ist der Bericht der Polizei: Clausnitz: So schildert die Polizei den Ablauf der Pöbelnacht - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Und hier: Polizei Sachsen - Die Polizeidirektion Chemnitz hat den... | Facebook

Aber die Medien und die Politik musste sich bei einem mehrstündigen Einsatz, natürlich wieder auf ein kurzes Video ohne Vorgeschichte einschießen...

Und zum Thema Grenzschutz: 
Merkel sagte einst, man kann die Seegrenze nicht schützen. Wie macht das dann Australien ?


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Grenzschutz:
> Merkel sagte einst, man kann die Seegrenze nicht schützen. Wie macht das dann Australien ?



Weiß ich nicht genau. Ein Lernangebot haben wir jedenfalls schon bei Beginn der europäischen Flüchtlingskrise bekommen. 

EU-Vorbild: Australien empfiehlt seine Fluchtlingspolitik - DIE WELT


----------



## Nightslaver (21. Februar 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und Deutsche lösen, dieser Logik folgend, ihre Probleme mit Anschlägen und Angriffen auf Flüchtlingsheime, Asylsuchende und Menschen die halt "irgendwie südländisch" aussehen.



Anschläge hast du auch in anderen Ländern, das nichts was du nur in Deutschland finden wirst, aber bedingt durch die hohe Zahl an Ankömlingen hier in Deutschland tritt es hier natürlich wesentlich gehäufter auf als in anderen europäischen Ländern.
Wer aber glaubt rassistische / feindliche Tendenzen wären eine rein deutsche Erscheinung, nun was soll ich sagen, der wurde wohl zuviel mit dem linken Klammerbeutel gepudert und sollte wirklich mal einen Psychologen bzgl. eines rechten Traumas aufsuchen. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Wagemutige Behauptung.
> Flucht und Vertreibung Deutscher aus Mittel- und Osteuropa 1945–195 – Wikipedia
> Schien doch nicht so Supi gewesen sein, wie von dir behauptet. Besonders interessant in dem Abschnitt:
> 
> Da könnte man fast meinen, dass manch einer hier sich vor einer Durchmischung von Christentum und Islam, sowie vielfältigen Formen des Zusammenlebens zwischen Einheimischen und Flüchtlingen fürchtet.



Das hört sich auf Wikipedia wieder einmal dramatischer an als es war. Natürlich gab es Abneigungen, vornehmlich bei Heiraten, zwischen Evangelisten und Katholiken, aber das betraf nur eine kleine Minderheit da die große Mehrheit der Vertriebenen aus den Ostgebieten sowieso evanglisch getauft waren und Katholiken nur eine kleine Minderheit ausmachten. Solche Abneigungen bei der Eheschließung findest du aber zweifelsfrei zwischen allen größeren Religionsgemeinschaften.
Auf die Aufnahme von Vertriebenen die katholischen Glaubens waren hatte dies erstmal keinen Einfluss, oder eine Aussage.

Darüber hinaus waren die Probleme die es gab auch damals schon vorrangig wirtschaftlicher Natur. Meine Oma väterlicher Seite könnte, so sie noch leben würde, davon ein Lied singen. Denn die meisten Vertriebenen hatten wirklich nicht mehr als das bisschen was sie am Leib trugen und vieleicht noch einen kleinen Koffer mit Kleidung.
Die die diese Vertriebenen dann aufnehmen mussten regten sich in der Regel darüber auf das sie diesen Menschen gezwungen waren aufzunehmen, dafür oft Zimmer abtreten mussten und ihnen dann auch, grade auf dem Land kostenlos, womit sollten sie auch zahlen, Lebensmittel abgeben mussten. 
Außerdem auch hier gab es beim Heiraten oft vorbehalte gegen Vertriebene, nicht unüblich war es damals, wieder grade auf dem Land, vorteilhaft zu heiraten. Meine Oma väterlicher Seite hat in eine Großwirtschaft eingeheiratet, die Eltern meines Opas väterlicher Seite waren strikt dagegen, Begründung, die hat doch nichts, das keine vorteilhafte Partie.
Wäre der Kommunismus nicht gewesen und hätte sich nicht abgezeichnet das die Bauern sowieso enteignet werden hätten meine Oma und mein Opa väterlicher Seite wohl nie heiraten können und meinen Vater und mich gäbe es heute garnicht.

Ehnlich dürfte es vielen Vertriebenen auf dem durch die Sovjets besetzten Gebiet ergangen sein. Im Westen übrigens war es häufiger der Fall das dort, mangels Enteignung und Verstaatlichung dieses Denken bestand hatte und Vertriebene häufiger untereinander geheiratet haben als in bestehende Westfamilien...

Entsprechend also ist die Problematik der Flüchtlinge 1945 bis 1950 nur sehr begrenzt mit der Problematik der Flüchtlinge heute vergleichbar, auch wenn es natürlich Ausgrenzung, Vorbehalte und offene Ressentiments auch damals gegenüber Flüchtlingen gab, die aber wie gesagt meist auf anderen Ursachen fußten. 



Amon schrieb:


> Neutrale Presse haben wir hier schon lange nicht mehr. Mittlerweile lässt jeder Journalist seine persönliche meinung in die Artikel mit einfließen.  Natürlich lässt sich das nicht immer vermeiden aber ein guter Journalist hat neutral zu berichten. Wenn er seine persönliche meinung kundtun will dann soll er gefälligst eine Kolumne oder einen Kommentar schreiben.



Korrektur, eine "neutrale" Presse gab es noch nie. In den Meldungen sind schon in der gesamten Geschichte der Presse Meinungen und Wertungen mitgeschwungen, von Redakteuren, von Verlagsbesitzern, von Politikern, von denen die grade die Strömung im Land stellten.
Wer glaubt die Presse sei daher heute weniger neutral als früher sitzt einem Irrglauben auf. 



efdev schrieb:


> Problem ist es gibt keine Lösung im Moment wie du gesagt hast, denn weder Grenze zu Funktioniert noch alle rein ohne die hier vorhandene Infrastruktur Leute unterzubringen geschweige denn überhaupt die Anträge abzuarbeiten.



Doch es gibt eine Lösung, die Leute erstmal aufnehmen und ganz klar sagen das es außer einem zeitlich begrenzten Schutz hier keine dauerhafte Perspektive für die meisten geben wird, aber grade das vermeidet man ja geflistentlich in der deutschen Politik und tut auch entsprechend zu wenig dafür die wieder abzuschieben die schon heute hier keine Perspektive attestiert bekommen haben *Richtung Marrokaner schielt*.
Merkel hat bis jetzt nur einmal am Rand fallen lassen das sie erwartet das die Syrer nach Ende der Konflikte in Syrien wieder zurückkehren, über die ganzen anderen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge  aus Eritrea, Nigeria, ect. verliert sie hingegen kein Wort.
Grade im Bereich der Abchiebung weißt vor allem Deutschland äußerst armsellige Ergebnisse auf und bekommt es nicht hin abgelehnte "Asylsuchende" wieder abzuschieben so das es hier, gepart mit denn ganzen neu eintreffenden "Flüchtlingen" zu einem riesen Rückstau kommt und sie meist nach einigen Jahren einfach einen dauerhaften Aufentaltstitel bekommen (über Integration redet dann auch keiner mehr).



efdev schrieb:


> Denn ein Simples Obergrenze oder Grenze zu hält den Flüchtling nicht auf und Erschießen will und darf die Flüchtlinge keiner.(Wollen schon einige sollen die dann bitte aber selber machen und die Strafe dafür bekommen  )



Die Strafe werden wir dafür bekommen das wir nicht in der Lage sind unsere Entscheidungen die ja oft genug getroffen wurden durchzusetzen. Würde man konsequent abschieben wer bescheinigt bekommen hat das er nicht in Deutschland bleiben darf, was andere Länder ja durchaus auch, oder zumindest besser als Deutschland, auf die Reihe bekommen, gäbe es einen Teil der Problematik schon nicht mehr.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Schoen das du hier mal auch was zu den ganzen Antifatypen schreibst!
> Ich find das auch nicht ganz so in Ordnung was die so machen.



Richtig, die Linksextremisten sind in dem Punkt keinen deut besser und scheren sich auch einen Scheiß um denn Besitz anderer, sieht man aktuell in Berlin, nachts, immer wieder nur zu deutlich.



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Wie macht Isreal das? Da müssen sich die Deutschen evtl. Nachhilfe holen.



Israel macht das indem du in Israel kein Staatsbürger werden kannst wenn du nicht denn jüdischen Glauben hast. Alle anderen können sich maximal zeitlich befristet in Israel aufhalten.
Darüber hinaus, selbst wenn du während des zeitlich begrenzten Aufentalts in Israel mit einem Israeli ein Kind hast wirst du spätestens nach der Geburt abgeschoben. So etwas wie eine Anerkennung eines Aufentalsrechts, auf Grund eines Kindes, wie in Deutschland, gibt es in Israel nicht.

Das und der Umstand das nahezu die komplette arabische Welt Israel hasst und schon deshalb nie Israel um Hilfe bitten würde sorgt dafür das Israel solche "Probleme" wie wir in Europa schlicht nicht haben wird.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Israel macht das indem du in Israel kein Staatsbürger werden kannst wenn du nicht denn jüdischen Glauben hast. Alle anderen können sich maximal zeitlich befristet in Israel aufhalten.
> Darüber hinaus, selbst wenn du während des zeitlich begrenzten Aufentalts in Israel mit einem Israeli ein Kind hast wirst du spätestens nach der Geburt abgeschoben. So etwas wie eine Anerkennung eines Aufentalsrechts, auf Grund eines Kindes, wie in Deutschland, gibt es in Israel nicht.
> 
> Das und der Umstand das nahezu die komplette arabische Welt Israel hasst und schon deshalb nie Israel um Hilfe bitten würde sorgt dafür das Israel solche "Probleme" wie wir in Europa schlicht nicht haben wird.



Vielleicht ist das ja auch der richtige Weg so. 

Das kleine Israel hält immerhin seit 60 Jahren gegen alle seine kriegerischen Nachbarn durch und ist durch die Anhänger der totalitären Gewaltideologie noch viel stärker bedroht als wir.

Dafür handelt Israel auch konsequent und setzt nicht auf Stuhlkreise, sondern auf seine Streitkräfte. Das nenn ich mal Schutz des Landes und des Volkes.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. Februar 2016)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Manchmal wünscht man sich den antifaschistischen Schutzwall zurück.
> 
> Da können dann einige Spezis hier aus dem Forum auch rübermachen. Gesicherte Grenzen, auf Flüchtlige darf geschossen werden und und und



Faschisten dürfen nicht über den antifaschistischen Schutzwall schießen 




TheFeenix schrieb:


> Dass unser komplettes politisches und wirtschaftliches System krank ist, ist eigentlich fast jedem klar. "Die Flüchtlinge" sind ein Faktor aber natürlich nicht ursächlich dafür. Was mich, wie bereits mehrfach erwähnt, unbehagen lässt ist dass unsere Bundesmerkel, die nicht unbedingt für eine soziale Politik bekannt ist /war, so mir nichts dir nichts alle nach Deutschland einlädt. Diese Dame muss einen Hintergedanken haben.



"Wählersympathie".
Merkels "Einladung" war sehr plakativ und kam auf dem Höhepunkt der Sympathiebekundungen für Flüchtlinge und während einer Phase schnell zunehmender Kritik an der Passivität der Bundesregierung. Dieser Kritik hat Merkel allen Wind aus den Segeln genommen und zugleich massiv abgesahnt. Und das war auch alles, was sie aktiv gemacht hat.
Zu diesem Zeitpunkt waren die Dublin-II-Regelungen gegenüber Griechenland schon lange außer Kraft gesetzt (meiner Erinnerung nach auf Initiative der SPD - aber jegliche Meldung ist längst in den Tiefen von Google verschüttet), weil offensichtlich war, dass die Versorgung der Flüchtlinge dort nicht gewährleistet ist und es somit kein sicheres Herkunftsland mehr ist. Merkel hatte also die Wahl, entweder massiv Wählergunst abzusahnen oder aber aktiv geltende Verfahrensregeln umzukehren, aktiv 100.000 Menschenleben zu gefährden und aktiv die Südosteuropäische Wirtschaft endgültig in den Abgrund zu treten, wofür sie natürlich aufgrund ihres aktiven Eingreifens logischerweise jeweils verantwortlich gemacht worden wäre. Logischerweise hat sie sich für ersteres entschieden und gar nichts aktiv gemacht, sondern lediglich ein paar schön klingende Worte fallen lassen.

Längerfristige Pläne würde ich dahinter nicht vermuten. Ähnlich wie bei der Hals-über-Kopf-AKW-Abschaltung auf dem Höhepunkt der Fukushima-Anti-AKW-Stimmung (wegen der bis heute Milliardenklagen laufen), stand Merkel hier vor einer Situation, in der weder ihr parteipolitisches Intrigientalent noch ihre Vorbeter aus der Wirtschaftslobby weiterhelfen konnten, entsprechend kurzsichtig wurden Entscheidungen getroffen.




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Nur mal zur Info, die ganze Naziszene die in den 90er im Osten existierte, wurde ursprünglich auch dem alten Bundesländern importiert.
> Und schau mal wie stark die NPD in den 60er bei euch war, so stark war sie im Osten nie.



Jein. Das Personal der Naziszene, die seit der zweiten Hälfte der 90er im Osten entstanden ist, wurde nicht importiert. Aber die Ideologie. Kurz nach der Wende gab es im Osten keine Naziszene, im Gegenteil. DDR-Nationalisten waren aus naheliegenden Gründen alles andere als Nazis, Rechtsextremisten mit Stolz auf ihre Heimatnation gab es aus naheliegenden Gründen nicht. Stattdessen gab es mehrheitlich Menschen, die überaus offen gegenüber neuem, fremden wahren. Das war schließlich der Sinn der ganzen Aktion.

In den folgenden Jahren gab es aber drei Entwicklungen: Das westdeutsche Establishment hat hinter den Kulissen Profit aus dem Osten gezogen, wo es nur konnte. Daruch nahm in gewissem Maße der Lebensstandard, vor allem aber die Zukunftsperspektiven für weite Teile der Bevölkerung ab. Parallel haben die Rechtsextremen Westdeutschlands Millionen von für neue Ideen offenen, aber politisch ungebildeten Leuten gesehen und sich um diese "gekümmert". Und als dritter Faktor hatte die Bundesregierung ein paar Zuwanderer und Flüchtlinge unterzubringen und war ja eh gerade dabei, zu ""investieren"",...
=> Zur gleichen Zeit, als viele ex-DDR-Bürger zum ersten Mal Kontakt mit Zuwanderern hatten, verschlechterten sich ihre Zukunftsaussichten deutlich und die einzigen politisch aktiven, die sich diesen Menschen gegenüber zeigten, waren Rechtsextreme.
Wie deren Erklärung für die Entwicklung lautete, muss ich wohl ebensowenig erklären, wie die darin enthaltenen Fehler oder die Tatsache, dass diese zu diesem Zeitpunkt für die Zuhörenden unerkennbar waren.




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wo ist eigentlich, das über die Jahre viel zu teure Militär der Griechen hin ?
> Die Griechen machen sich mit dieser Handlungsweise aber keine Freunde in Europa, im Gegenteil.



U-Boote und Leopard 2 sind nur eingeschränkt für Personenmanagement an Stränden geeignet.
Warum Griechenland gerade davon so viel hat, würde ich mal Merkel und Kohl fragen.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Kann doch denn Griechen egal sein, Freunde haben sie doch schon vorher keine gehabt, in der Griechenlandkriese haben doch nahezu alle den Griechen denn Hintern ins Gesicht gehalten und fleißig zusammen mit Merkel die Hand aufgehalten, sowie die von denn Griechen gewählte linke Regierung fleißig torpediert.
> Warum sollten die Griechen da jetzt Rücksicht darauf nehmen wie die anderen Länder das griechsiche Handeln in der Flüchtlingskrise empfinden?



Mal so als Randbemerkung:
Auch wenn die Bedingungen in den griechischen Flüchtlingslagern unter aller Sau sind, kümmern sich die Griechen mitnichten einen Dreck darum. Im Gegenteil. Trotz hoher Arbeitslosigkeit, rapide sinkender Lebensbedingungen und steigender Abgaben (danke Frau Merkel!) reißen sich da nicht wenige das zweite Bein aus, um die Erstversorgung der Flüchtlinge zu übernehmen. Nur kann ein so kleines Land, dass sich bereits in einer so desolaten Lage befindet, eben auch kein bisschen mehr leisten.

Die Forderung, dass Griechenland doch bitte das übernehmen soll, was sich Deutschland "nicht leisten kann", mutet da schon manchmal wie Realsatire an. Kommt nur aus der falschen Richtung, um welche zu sein 




Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Erstmal halte ich die griechischen Finanzprobleme für weitgehend  hausgemacht. Abgesehen davon hat das eine mit dem anderen nichts zu tun.   Wenn Griechenland die schengener Grenze nicht schützt, aus welchen  Gründen auch immer, dann muss es eben aus dem Schengenraum  ausgeschlossen werden.



Häh?
Wie oft hast du in deinem Leben eigentlich eine Karte des Schengenraums gesehen? (0?) Ist dir aufgefallen, wie viele Landgrenzen Griechenland zu anderen Schengenstarten unterhält? (0) Und weißt du, wieviele Flüchtlinge mittels Flugzeug oder Fähre nach Italien aus Griechenland weiterreisen? (~0)
Die letztliche Einreise in den Schengenraum auf der Balkanroute findet derzeit an der Slowenischen Grenze statt, nicht an der griechischen.




Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Für  so kleinkariert und niederträchtig halte ich die anderen EU-Staaten  nicht. Das sind auch größtenteils Pragmatiker, die wissen, dass sie von  der EU profitieren und ich glaube, dass viele mit Merkels "Despotie"  einverstanden waren. Erstens weil sie anerkannt haben, dass Deutschland  in Europa die größte Wirtschaftsmacht ist und als größter "Zahlmeister"  eben auch zwangläufig den größten Einfluss auf ein kapitalistisches  Europa hat. Und zweitens weil Merkels "Despotie" ja meist pragmatischer  Natur war und daher auch meist im Einklang mit den Auffassungen der anderen EU-Staaten stand.



Jein.
In ihrer EU-Wirtschaftspolitik hat Merkel immer wieder entsprechende Zugeständnisse an andere Staaten gemacht. Londons Banker dürfen trotz Finanstabilisierungsplänen weiterhin unreglementiert zocken, Frankreichs Banken sind trotz "verschärfter" Anforderungen noch auf der "sicheren" Seite der Grenze, trotz hoher Anforderungen an finanziell hilfsbedürftige Staaten hat nur Griechenland das Tafelsilber und die Demokratie abschaffen müssen, Polens Kraftwerke dürfen genauso das Klima zerstören, wie die deutschen Autos, etc..
In Kurz: Merkel schafft sich dank Zugeständnissen, die Deutschlands Wirtschaft (sondern nur Deutschlands Bürgern) nicht zuviel kosten, durchaus einiges an diplomatischem Kapital, mit sie dann an anderer Stelle EU-Kompromisse zugunsten der deutschen Wirtschaft hinbiegt. Taktieren und ausspielen kann sie halt.
Aber: Genau das macht sie eben ausschließlich in Wirtschaftsfragen. Zugunsten deutscher Banken und zugunsten deutscher Autohersteller auch in den letzten Monaten. Sie setzt diesen diplomatischen Spielraum aber nicht ein, um eine Mehrheit für die Versorgung von Flüchtlingen zu erreichen.
Weil ihr Flüchtlinge im Vergleich zur deutschen Wirtschaft ebenso scheiß egal sind, wie die langfristigen Folgen ihrer Flüchtlings"politik" für die deutsche Bevölkerung.




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Damals als es die Wehrpflicht noch gab hat man sich in der Kaserne auch nicht abgeknallt.
> Auch wenn es teilweise leichte ethnische Konkurrenz zwischen Sachsen und Bayern oder zwischen Franken und Bayern gab.



Gemeinsame Kasernen mit Sachsen und Bayern gab es erst ettliche Jahrhunderte, nach dem zum letzten Mal Franken brandschatzend, mordend und vergewaltigend durch Bayern zogen bzw. umgekehrt. Mit Flüchtlingen aus Afrika haben wir leider das Problem, dass zwischen derartigen Ereignissen und dem aufeinandertreffen in Flüchtlingsunterkünften nur ettliche Stunden liegen. Und leider besteht die Ursprungsbevölkerung vor Ort nicht nur aus kampfgeilen, lebensmüden Extremisten und friedliebenden, deeskalationsbemühte Pazifisten. Da fliehen auch Menschen, die unter stressigen Bedingungen aggressiv werden.




Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Auf jeden Kriegsflüchtling kommen wohl mindestens vier oder fünf Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge aus sicheren Drittstaaten wie Marokko, Algerien, Tunesien, etc. die keine Aussicht auf Asyl hätten.



Hast du für diese These irgendwelche verlässliche Anhaltspunkte? Die offizielle Quote liegt, wie bereits angemerkt, bei rund 0,5 Trittbrettfahrern pro anerkanntem Flüchtling und den letzten Zahlen nach, die ich gesehen habe, stammen nicht wenige davon aus anderen als den von dir genannten Ländern.
Für Behauptungen, die den offiziellen Angaben um mehr als eine Zehnerpotenz widersprechen, hast du sicherlich eine gute Quelle?




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Also gibst du zu, dass jeder der hier schreibt ganz bewusst ist was er schreibt und das nicht aus mangelnder Bildung tut ? Das ist doch schon mal ein guter Anfang



 Ich weiß ehrlich gesagt nicht, wo du das in den zitierten Text reinliest. Ich habe komplett andere Dinge angesprochen, da solltest du nochmal nachlesen und bei Nichtverständniss gezielt nachfragen.

Aber um dir zu antworten: Ich gehe davon aus, dass jeder hier bewusst das schreibt, was er schreibt und dass dies seinen Ansichten entspricht. Alles andere wäre albern.
Ich gehe aber nicht davon aus, dass jeder dank umfassender Bildung über das Thema zu seinen Ansichten gelangt ist. Im Gegenteil. Mit Ausnahme einiger weniger Personen, die offensichtlich grundlegend andere moralische Maßstäbe haben (z.B. Kaaruzo mit seinen Ansichten zum Lebensrecht nicht-Deutscher), gehe ich davon aus, dass alle hier anwesenden bei voller Kenntnis aller Aspekte zur gleichen Ansicht gelangen würden. Meine Grundannahme (und eigentlich die jeder Diskussion) ist (doch), dass der Gegenüber eigentlich genauso vernünftig ist, wie man selbst - aber das entweder man selbst oder eben der Gegenüber seine Schlussfolgerungen aus einer fehlerhaften/unvollständigen Faktenlage zieht. Und genau diese Fehler zu finden und durch Informationsaustausch zu beheben, das ist (für mich) der Zweck einer sachlichen Debatte.

(Davon unabhängig gibt es den emotionalen Austausch, im Rahmen derer man eben feststellt, dass man z.B. über moralische Grundfragen verschiedener Meinung ist und sich jede weitere Diskussion erübrigt. Deswegen streue ich auch ganz gerne ein paar überzogene Formulierungen ein um zu sehen, ob jemand diese sachlich entschärft oder sich ihnen emotional anschließt. In letzterem Fall kann ich mir Fakten und logische Ausführungen gegenüber dieser Person nämlich sparen, weil die Meinungsdifferenz eben nicht auf Fakten und Logik zurückgeht.)




Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Unüberlegte und undurchführbare Forderungen stellt die Gruppe 3. Ich habe schon mehrmals nach einer Alternative zur Obergrenze gefragt, da wir ja praktisch nicht alle Flüchtlinge aufnehmen können und andere EU-Staaten sich weigern, die Flüchtlinge in nennenswerten Mengen aufzunehmen.



Zu letzterem habe ich mich schon mehrfach geäußert: Deutschland hat mehr als genug Einfluss auf andere EU-Staaten, um das zu ändern, wenn man dies als wichtig erachtet.
Und das gleiche ist übrigens auch meine Antwort auf ersteres: Wir können sehr wohl alle Flüchtlinge aufnehmen. Aktuell geht es fast nur um Syrien. Syrien hatte mal ein BIP von 60 Milliarden Dollar, heute sind es 40 Mrd.. Das ist weniger als der Umsatz von Thyssen Krupp. Deutschland als Nation könnte die Syrer aus der Portokasse finanzieren.
Was aber stimmt ist, dass es eine erhebliche Mehrbelastung für den Bundeshaushalt wäre. Das heißt entweder wir belasten die Haushalte stärker, wodurch das Wachstum des Lebensstandards abnehmen würde und/oder wir belasten die Wirtschaft stärker. In Anbetracht dessen, dass die Profite aus der Politik, die zu genau diesen Problemen geführt haben, wäre ich klar für eine Kombination aus letzterem und einer entsprechenden EU-Ausrichtung. Machbar ist da auf alle Fälle eine ganze Menge, wenn man denn will.
Wenn. Bislang geht aber das große Gejammer los, wenn z.B. eine Anhebung der Mineralölabgaben ins Gespräch gebracht wird, obwohl die Reduzierung der Importe aus Saudi-Arabien ja nebenbei auch noch bei 3-4anderen der gerne vergessenen Krisen helfen würde. (Klimakrise: Weniger CO2, Eurokrise: Mehr Währungszirkulation im Inland und damit Förderung heimischen Konsums, Wirtschaftskrise: Weniger Schwerpunkt auf störungsempfindlicher Importwirtschaft, Bankenkrise: anti-zyklische Abgabenregelung lässt Spielraum, falls Öl wirklich mal zu teuer wird)

Wo ich dagegen bislang keine Machbarkeiten sehe, ist bei Obergrenzen. Siehe auch obige Ausführung, wie bitte genau man denn mit dem ersten zuvielten Flüchtling umgehen soll und was man dafür so alles braucht.



> Und jemanden an der Grenze abzuweisen bedeutet nicht, dass man ihn tötet. Es bedeutet nur, dass man ihn nicht hinein lässt und ihn seinem Schicksal überlässt (von mir aus mit Proviant und Geld für ne Rückfahrkarte).



Jemanden an der Grenze abzuweisen bedeutet, keine Kontrolle über ihn zu haben. Solange er nirgendwo anders eine Aufnahmemöglichkeit hat (und wenn ich das richtig verstehe gehst du explizit von einer Nicht-Aufnahme durch andere EU-Länder aus), wird er morgen wieder vor der Grenze stehen. Notfalls an anderer Stelle mit anderem Namen. Gelöst hast du damit gar nichts. Und Proviant hilft nicht gegen Winterkälte und Krankheiten, eine "Rückfahrkarte" hilft nichts, wenn man nirgendwohin zurück kann, weil "daheim" eben Krieg ist. Wenn Grenzen zu sind, ensteht davor eben eine Ansammlung von Flüchtlingen - siehe mazedonische Grenze, siehe Kanaltunnel. Und aus diesen verschwinden die Leute nur auf zwei Arten:
- Aufnahme woanders (schließt du aus. Wäre sie möglich, könnte man sie mit Behördenbeteiligung viel effizienter abwickeln)
- Tod




Verminaard schrieb:


> Eine Obergrenze ist weder sinvoll noch umsetzbar, das ist Bloedsinn.
> Ein Ansatz waere doch mal rauszufinden warum alle nach Deutschland wollen. Die Frage hab ich mehrfach gestellt, aber nie eine Antwort bekommen.



Da wurden schon mehrfach Antworten drauf gegeben. Zufassung dessen, was ich schon mehrfach gepostet habe:
1. Es gibt mehr als genug, die gar nicht nach Deutschland wollen. Skandinavische Länder waren zumindest beliebte Ziele (und Flüchtlinge sind eine Zeit lang unterwegs), viele würden gerne nach England, Nordafrikaner würden gerne nach Frankreich und die Benelux-Staaten sind, vergleichen zu ihrer Landesgröße auch nicht unattraktiv. Genauso wie Österreich. Natürlich hört man in der deutschen Presse von diesen Flüchtlingen weniger, als von hiesigen.
2. Diese Leute suchen eine neue Heimat, wo sie sich ein neues Leben aufbauen können. Deutschland steht in dem Ruf, gute Arbeitschancen zu bieten - und abseits des Arbeitsverbotes für Flüchtlinge stimmt das auch. Die Mittelmeerländer haben schon unter der heimischen Bevölkerung Arbeitslosigkeitsraten von 20% und mehr. Was soll dort jemand, der nicht einmal die Sprache spricht?
3. Deutschland hat (allen Unkenruf zum Trotz) eine Tradiation als Einwanderungsland. In vielen Großstädten finden Flüchtlinge ehemalige Landsleute, die beim Neuanfang Hilfestellung leisten können; es gibt Integrationskurse und die Bevölkerung gilt (wieder erwarten) als vergleichsweise offen. Man osteuropäischen Land dagegen hat vergleichsweise offen große ausländfeindliche und Rechtsextreme Strukturen (und auch wenn das bei weitem nicht für alle gilt: Wüstest du auf anhieb, welche welche sind? Ein Syrer vermutlich noch weniger.). Wer möchte mit vorderasiatischem Aussehen und Namen schon in ein Land, in dem öffentlich Gedenkveranstaltungen für SS-Einheiten abgehalten werden?
4. Deutschland hat ein funktionierendes Sozial- und Versorgungssystem. Das ist zwar ein eher schwacher Faktor, denn andere Staaten haben es in geringerem Maße auch - aber als heimatloser steht einem die ganze Welt zur Wahl und wieso sollte man das zweitsbeste versuchen? Die Flüchtlinge wollen zwar (mehrheitlich) arbeiten, aber jedem dürfte klar sein, dass er nicht von heute auf morgen dazu fähig ist. Unterkunft, Verpflegung, Arbeitssuche - selbst wenn das eigene Englisch gut ist, muss man selbst ohne lokale Bürokratie ein paar Wochen einplanen, bis das erste Gehalt da ist. Und ggf. brauchen Familienangehörige auch eine ärztliche Versorgung. Wovon würde man in dieser Zeit leben, wenn man z.B. nach Rumänien geflohen wäre?
5. Deutschland hat eines der höchsten Lohnniveaus weltweit. Ziel vieler Flüchtlinge ist, ebenfalls hilfsbedürftige Verwandte unterstützen zu können.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Februar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit Ausnahme einiger weniger Personen, die offensichtlich grundlegend andere moralische Maßstäbe haben (z.B. Kaaruzo mit seinen Ansichten zum Lebensrecht nicht-Deutscher), gehe ich davon aus, dass alle hier anwesenden bei voller Kenntnis aller Aspekte zur gleichen Ansicht gelangen würden.



Schöner Versuch, aber nein du verstehst es immer noch nicht. 

Es ist mir total egal ob die Leute deutsche Staatsangehörige sind oder nicht. 

Mir geht es darum ob sie legal ins Land reisen oder nicht, das ist der Knackpunkt. Ich hätte auch keine Probleme damit, wenn gegenüber deutschen Staatsbürgern Gewalt angewendet wird, wenn sie illegal in ein anderes Land einreisen wollen.

Meine vietnamesischen Nachbarn sind völlig legal in dieses Land gekommen, mit gültigen Papieren. Die sprechen in der ersten Generation besser Deutsch, als die meisten Türken in der dritten Generation, gehen einer geregelten Arbeit nach und achten unsere Gesetze und unsere Kultur. 

Wenn alle Einwanderer so wären, hätten wir auch weniger Probleme. 

Außerdem, habe ich doch schon mehrfach auch nichttödliche Alternativen zum Grenzschutz aufgezeigt.

An der Seegrenze die Schiffe zurück eskortieren, Menschen an Land schicken und die leeren Boote versenken.

An der Landgrenze kann man wahlweise dieses schicke  Gerät oder dieses schicke Gerät einsetzten. Oder natürlich auch in Kombination.


----------



## azzih (21. Februar 2016)

Das wird auf Dauer halt auch nix helfen. Solange man ein paar wohlhabende Staaten im Norden hat die ihren Wohlstand zum Teil auf der Ausbeutung der Dritteweltländer begründen und im Gegensatz dazu hunderte Millionen Menschen im Süden ohne Perspektive und direkt betroffen durch Umweltverschmutzung, Überpopulation und den Klimawandel. So lange wird es unaufhaltsame Flüchtlingsströme geben und irgendwann hilft auch Abgrenzung nicht mehr und man muss die Probleme an der Wurzel greifen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Februar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Das wird auf Dauer halt auch nix helfen. Solange man ein paar wohlhabende Staaten im Norden hat die ihren Wohlstand zum Teil auf der Ausbeutung der Dritteweltländer begründen und im Gegensatz dazu hunderte Millionen Menschen im Süden ohne Perspektive und direkt betroffen durch Umweltverschmutzung, Überpopulation und den Klimawandel. So lange wird es unaufhaltsame Flüchtlingsströme geben und irgendwann hilft auch Abgrenzung nicht mehr und man muss die Probleme an der Wurzel greifen.



Wenn man in der Abschottung nur konsequent genug vorgeht, dann wird es funktionieren. 

Andere Länder haben doch gezeigt, dass es geht. Man muss nur den Mut haben, es umzusetzten.


----------



## azzih (21. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn man in der Abschottung nur konsequent genug vorgeht, dann wird es funktionieren.
> 
> Andere Länder haben doch gezeigt, dass es geht. Man muss nur den Mut haben, es umzusetzten.



Nach der Logik gäbs auch heute noch Sklavenhaltung... man muss auch anstreben die Welt besser zu machen, ansonsten lebt man umsonst und wandelt nur als Arschloch über die Erdoberfläche.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Februar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Nach der Logik gäbs auch heute noch Sklavenhaltung... man muss auch anstreben die Welt besser zu machen, ansonsten lebt man umsonst und wandelt nur als Arschloch über die Erdoberfläche.



Komisch, Australien setzt in seiner Grenzpolitik auch konsequent auf Abschottung, und dort ist Sklavenhaltung verboten.

Hmm...


----------



## Bester_Nick (21. Februar 2016)

*ruyven_macaran* 





> Häh?
> Wie oft hast du in deinem Leben eigentlich eine Karte des Schengenraums  gesehen? (0?) Ist dir aufgefallen, wie viele Landgrenzen Griechenland zu  anderen Schengenstarten unterhält? (0) Und weißt du, wieviele  Flüchtlinge mittels Flugzeug oder Fähre nach Italien aus Griechenland  weiterreisen? (~0)
> Die letztliche Einreise in den Schengenraum auf der Balkanroute findet  derzeit an der Slowenischen Grenze statt, nicht an der griechischen.



Und wieso reden dann viele Politiker davon Griechenland aus dem Schengenraum auszuschließen?



> Jein.
> In ihrer EU-Wirtschaftspolitik hat Merkel immer wieder entsprechende  Zugeständnisse an andere Staaten gemacht. Londons Banker dürfen trotz  Finanstabilisierungsplänen weiterhin unreglementiert zocken, Frankreichs  Banken sind trotz "verschärfter" Anforderungen noch auf der "sicheren"  Seite der Grenze, trotz hoher Anforderungen an finanziell  hilfsbedürftige Staaten hat nur Griechenland das Tafelsilber und die  Demokratie abschaffen müssen, Polens Kraftwerke dürfen genauso das Klima  zerstören, wie die deutschen Autos, etc..
> In Kurz: Merkel schafft sich dank Zugeständnissen, die Deutschlands  Wirtschaft (sondern nur Deutschlands Bürgern) nicht zuviel kosten,  durchaus einiges an diplomatischem Kapital, mit sie dann an anderer  Stelle EU-Kompromisse zugunsten der deutschen Wirtschaft hinbiegt.  Taktieren und ausspielen kann sie halt. Aber: Genau das macht sie eben ausschließlich in Wirtschaftsfragen.  Zugunsten deutscher Banken und zugunsten deutscher Autohersteller auch  in den letzten Monaten. Sie setzt diesen diplomatischen Spielraum aber  nicht ein, um eine Mehrheit für die Versorgung von Flüchtlingen zu  erreichen.
> Weil ihr Flüchtlinge im Vergleich zur deutschen Wirtschaft ebenso scheiß  egal sind, wie die langfristigen Folgen ihrer Flüchtlings"politik" für  die deutsche Bevölkerung.



Tafelsilber und Demokratie abschaffen? Okay, Griechenland ist noch mal wieder ein ganz anders Thema und auch sehr kontrovers, lassen wir das lieber. Ich glaube jedenfalls, dass Merkel all ihre Folterwerkzeuge einsetzen würde, wenn sie mit diesen Folterwerkzeugen Aussicht darauf hätte, ihren Willen, sprich eine Verteilungsquote, in der EU durchzusetzen, und zwar ohne dabei der Gemeinschaft der EU auf der Vertrauens- und Diplomatieebene irreparable Schäden zuzufügen. Kurz: Sie kann nicht einfach mit allen Mitteln etwas versuchen durchzusetzen, wenn sich zwei Dutzend EU-Staaten mit Händen und Füßen dagegen wehren. Das wäre nämlich kein geschicktes taktieren und ausspielen, sondern die politische Zersetzung Europas. 



> Zu letzterem habe ich mich schon mehrfach geäußert: Deutschland hat mehr  als genug Einfluss auf andere EU-Staaten, um das zu ändern, wenn man  dies als wichtig erachtet.



Ich glaube das nicht. Wie gesagt.



> Und das gleiche ist übrigens auch meine Antwort auf ersteres: Wir können  sehr wohl alle Flüchtlinge aufnehmen. Aktuell geht es fast nur um  Syrien. Syrien hatte mal ein BIP von 60 Milliarden Dollar, heute sind es  40 Mrd.. Das ist weniger als der Umsatz von Thyssen Krupp. Deutschland  als Nation könnte die Syrer aus der Portokasse finanzieren.
> Was aber stimmt ist, dass es eine erhebliche Mehrbelastung für den  Bundeshaushalt wäre. Das heißt entweder wir belasten die Haushalte  stärker, wodurch das Wachstum des Lebensstandards abnehmen würde  und/oder wir belasten die Wirtschaft stärker. In Anbetracht dessen, dass  die Profite aus der Politik, die zu genau diesen Problemen geführt  haben, wäre ich klar für eine Kombination aus letzterem und einer  entsprechenden EU-Ausrichtung. Machbar ist da auf alle Fälle eine ganze  Menge, wenn man denn will.
> Wenn. Bislang geht aber das große Gejammer los, wenn z.B. eine Anhebung  der Mineralölabgaben ins Gespräch gebracht wird, obwohl die Reduzierung  der Importe aus Saudi-Arabien ja nebenbei auch noch bei 3-4anderen der  gerne vergessenen Krisen helfen würde. (Klimakrise: Weniger CO2,  Eurokrise: Mehr Währungszirkulation im Inland und damit Förderung  heimischen Konsums, Wirtschaftskrise: Weniger Schwerpunkt auf  störungsempfindlicher Importwirtschaft, Bankenkrise: anti-zyklische  Abgabenregelung lässt Spielraum, falls Öl wirklich mal zu teuer wird)



Okay, nehmen wir mal an Deutschland könnte zig Millionen Flüchtlinge finanziell stemmen. Dann blieben immer noch die logistischen und vor allem die enormen gesellschaftlichen Hürden. Die Stimmung kippt doch bereits jetzt. Betroffene Mitarbeiter sind heillos überfordert, der soziale Frieden durch immer mehr fremdenfeindliche Vorfälle in Gefahr. Noch ein Ding wie in Köln oder gar ein Anschlag in einer deutschen Hauptstadt und der soziale Sprengstoff fliegt uns um die Ohren. 



> Wo ich dagegen bislang keine Machbarkeiten sehe, ist bei Obergrenzen.  Siehe auch obige Ausführung, wie bitte genau man denn mit dem ersten  zuvielten Flüchtling umgehen soll und was man dafür so alles braucht.



Die Obergrenze ist auch nur ein Stichwort. Es geht ja allgemein um Grenzschließungen und da sehe ich die eine oder andere Möglichkeit, wenn man denn mal von einer Wertepolitik zu einer Realpolitik kommen würde.



> Jemanden an der Grenze abzuweisen bedeutet, keine Kontrolle über ihn zu  haben. Solange er nirgendwo anders eine Aufnahmemöglichkeit hat (und  wenn ich das richtig verstehe gehst du explizit von einer Nicht-Aufnahme  durch andere EU-Länder aus), wird er morgen wieder vor der Grenze  stehen. Notfalls an anderer Stelle mit anderem Namen. Gelöst hast du  damit gar nichts. Und Proviant hilft nicht gegen Winterkälte und  Krankheiten, eine "Rückfahrkarte" hilft nichts, wenn man nirgendwohin  zurück kann, weil "daheim" eben Krieg ist. Wenn Grenzen zu sind, ensteht  davor eben eine Ansammlung von Flüchtlingen - siehe mazedonische  Grenze, siehe Kanaltunnel. Und aus diesen verschwinden die Leute nur auf  zwei Arten:
> - Aufnahme woanders (schließt du aus. Wäre sie möglich, könnte man sie mit Behördenbeteiligung viel effizienter abwickeln)
> - Tod



Da gebe ich dir vollkommen Recht. Gelöst ist das Problem damit nicht, aber es ist kein deutsches Problem mehr. Ich nehme an, wenn ein Flüchtling in Europa nirgendwo unterkommt, dann wird er wieder zurückgehen. In die Türkei z.B., denn dort gibt es ja Zuflucht. Es werden dort aktuell Plätze für weitere 2 Mio. Flüchtlinge geschaffen. Natürlich, wir würden die Probleme auf andere Länder abwälzen, nichts anderes wäre das.  Sie wären nicht gelöst, sie wären nur woanders. Aber ich finde besser woanders als hier.


----------



## Sparanus (21. Februar 2016)

@azzih
Wo beuten wir die Arabischen Staaten aus? 
Eher haben wir die Oberschicht von einigen dieser Staaten sehr reich gemacht, dass sie ihre Leute so schlecht behandeln ist nicht unsere Schuld.


----------



## Kaaruzo (21. Februar 2016)

1 1/2 Jahre alt und immer noch topaktuell:

Kommentar von Nicolaus Fest : Islam als Integrationshindernis

Die alles entscheidende Stelle:

"Nun frage ich mich: Ist Religion ein Integrationshindernis? Mein Eindruck: nicht immer. Aber beim Islam wohl ja. Das sollte man bei Asyl und Zuwanderung ausdrücklich berücksichtigen!"

Genau das ist der Punkt.


----------



## Poulton (22. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das kleine Israel hält immerhin seit 60 Jahren gegen alle seine  kriegerischen Nachbarn durch und ist durch die Anhänger der totalitären  Gewaltideologie noch viel stärker bedroht als wir.
> 
> Dafür handelt Israel auch konsequent und setzt nicht auf Stuhlkreise,  sondern auf seine Streitkräfte. Das nenn ich mal Schutz des Landes und  des Volkes.


Schon seltsam: Der Anteil von Muslimen an der Gesamtbevölkerung beträgt  rund 17% in Israel (in Deutschland rund 2,4 bis 5,5%). Trotzdem rotten  sich nach Anschlägen nicht Horden zusammen und marodieren  durch die Straßen, um Jagd auf Menschen zu machen die "_irgendwie was  muslimisches an sich haben_" oder Wohnhäuser muslimischer Mitbürger in  Brand zu setzen. Ebenso versammeln sich nicht irgendwelche Hooligans und  selbsternannten Patrioten zu tausenden auf Öffentlichen Plätzen, um  gegen Muslime zu hetzen, ihren fremdenfeindlichen und rassistischen  Wahn in die Welt zu setzen und sich irgendein Land als Verbündeten gegen den Islam herbei zu fantasieren.



PS: Sachsen bedeutet Frieden...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2016)

*
"Die Integration mancher Deutscher ist gescheitert"*

Quelle: Clausnitz und Bautzen: "Abscheulich und widerlich" - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Den Worten der zitierten Politiker ist nichts hinzuzufügen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt.


Genau das ist der Punkt, an dem Volksverhetzung anfängt und widerlich wird

Wir sollten diesen Strang schließen lassen, bevor es unerträglich wird,
obwohl, es ist hier schon lange unerträglich, was der eine oder andere 
braune Forist auf den letzten 254 Seiten von sich gab.  ES IST ZUM KOTZEN


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Februar 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Schon seltsam: Der Anteil von Muslimen an der Gesamtbevölkerung beträgt  rund 17% in Israel (in Deutschland rund 2,4 bis 5,5%). Trotzdem rotten  sich nach Anschlägen nicht Horden zusammen und marodieren  durch die Straßen, um Jagd auf Menschen zu machen die "_irgendwie was  muslimisches an sich haben_" oder Wohnhäuser muslimischer Mitbürger in  Brand zu setzen. Ebenso versammeln sich nicht irgendwelche Hooligans und  selbsternannten Patrioten zu tausenden auf Öffentlichen Plätzen, um  gegen Muslime zu hetzen, ihren fremdenfeindlichen und rassistischen  Wahn in die Welt zu setzen und sich irgendein Land als Verbündeten gegen den Islam herbei zu fantasieren.



Jaja, wozu braucht Israel auch einen Volksmob wenn dort schon von der Politik fleißig gegen die zunehmende arabische Bevölkerung gehetzt wird,  seitens der Politik die Zunahme der arabischen Bevölkerung eine Bedrohung für die Existenz des Staates Israel bezeichnet wird und entsprechend von staatlicher Seite gegen diesen Teil der Bevölkerung agiert wird:



> *Im Nordosten Israels nimmt der Anteil der jüdischen Bevölkerung ab*. Die  wachsende arabische Bevölkerung in Israel und der Fakt, dass arabische  Israelis in zwei wichtigen geografischen Regionen - in Galiläa und im  Gebiet Meschulasch  - die Mehrheit bilden, haben in den letzten Jahren zu *zunehmenden  politischen Auseinandersetzungen* geführt. Dr. Wahid Abd Al-Magid, der  Herausgeber des "Arab Strategic Report" von _Al-Ahram Weekly's_,  sagt voraus, dass "...die Araber von 1948 (d. h. die Araber, die in  Israel blieben und die Staatsbürgerschaft akzeptierten) *im Jahr 2035 in  der Mehrzahl sein könnten und dass sie 2048 mit Sicherheit die Mehrheit  bilden werden.*"[SUP][68][/SUP]* Die höchste Geburtenrate der arabischen Israelis haben die Muslime,* gefolgt von den Drusen und den Christen.[SUP][69][/SUP] *Der Begriff demografische Bedrohung (oder demografische Bombe) wird in der israelischen Politik genutzt, um die Zunahme der arabischen Bevölkerung als Bedrohung für den Status Israels als Heimatland der Juden mit einer jüdischen Bevölkerungsmehrheit darzustellen.
> 
> *Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Arabische_Israelis



Entsprechend werden in Israel lebende Araber auch behandelt, Zwangsenteignung von in Jerusalem lebenden Arabern war erst vor einigen Jahren in den Medien, wo die israelische Regierung ganze Viertel enteignet hat um da Wohnraum für jüdische Israelis zu schaffen. Diskreminierung israelischer Araber ist auch ein Thema, usw.
Aber ja doch, in Israel sind die Menschen und die Politik natürlich alle "gesitteter", nur der scheiß Deutsche ist ein dummer Rassist der gegen Muslime und Araber hetzt. 
Ich war 2006 ein halbes Jahr in Israel, von der Arbeit aus, ich kann aus eigener Erfahrung sagen, auch dort ist bei weitem nicht alles so toll wie hier sich das einige ausmalen und ich möchte kein in Israel lebender Araber sein, egal welcher Glaubensrichtung.


Aber Hauptsache aus *allen Richtungen* mit Halbwissen, Halbwahrheiten und Falschinformationen um sich schießen und dann meinen nur weil man ja die einzig "richtige" Einstellung habe muss die eigene Sicht ja richtig sein. Frei dem Motto und wie immer, ich mach mir die Welt wie sie mir gefällt.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (22. Februar 2016)

Da es zur aktuellen Situation passt:
Wie Hitler ist Deutschland? - YouTube


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> @interressierterUser ich habe deinen Beitrag wo du den Heimleiter der Einrichtung unterstellst, das er für den wütenden Mob selber gesorgt hat gemeldet. Dies ist eindeutig Rufmord und du hast keinen Beweis geliefert, das deine Aussage wahr ist.


Nachtrag: zweiter Link dazu
Clausnitz: Bruder des Heimleiters laut MDR Mitorganisator der Proteste - SPIEGEL ONLINE
_"In einem TV-Beitrag erklärt einer der Organisatoren der  Anti-Flüchtlings-Aktion in Clausnitz seine Sicht auf die Dinge. Er ist  demnach der Bruder des Heimleiters, der die Schutzbedürftigen betreuen  soll."

_Ich hoffe, in diesem ganzen Saulhaufen von fremdenfeindlichen Menschen werden ordentlich Integrationskurse in deutsche Werte und deutsche Kultur gegeben. Der Bedarf scheint riesig.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (22. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich bin kein Experte für Grenzschutz. Wie macht Ungarn das? Wie machen die USA das an der Grenze zu Mexiko? Wie macht Isreal das? Da müssen sich die Deutschen evtl. Nachhilfe holen.



Ungarn: Ungarn baut einen Zaun entlang eines Teils der EU-Grenze. "Teil" heißt, dass man Flüchtlinge schlicht nach Slowenien umleitet, denn Ungarn war eh kein beliebtes Zielland. "EU-Grenze" heißt, dass es bereits zuvor Kontrollen gab und der Grenzverkehr vergleichsweise klein von geringerer wirtschaftlicher Bedeutung war. Beides zusammen bedeutet, dass man mit wenig Aufwand das Problem auf Slowenien abschieben konnte und keine Nachteile dadurch hatte. Beides ist bei einer Schließung der deutschen Grenzen und/oder einer totalen Abschottung nicht der Fall.

USA: Sie machen es gar nicht. Die Bilder der ach-so-toll gesicherten US-Grenze stammen fast alle aus Kalifornien, weite Teile der Grenze sind nur schlecht durch technische Einrichtungen gesichert. Für 2/3 der Grenzlänge ist nicht einmal der Bau eine Zauns geplant, die Grenzsicherung wird der Wüste auf beiden Seiten der Grenze überlassen. Dementsprechend hoch ist dennoch die Zahl illegaler Einwanderer, Schätzungen zu Folge mehrere 100000 jährlich. Im Vergleich zur Größe der USA ist dass dann halt tollerierte Zuwanderung billiger und sehr gern genommener/ausgebeuteter Arbeitskräfte, nicht umsonst ist die Legalisierung von Millionen illegal im Land lebender ein Wahlkampfthema gewesen.
Im übrigen wird auch die Grenze zwar oft legal überquert, im Vergleich zur Größe der USA aber nicht annähernd so wirtschaftsrelevant, wie in Deutschland.

Israel: Sie bauen eine Mauer auf der gesamten, vergleichsweise kurzen (und durch Annektierung von Gebieten weiter verkürzten) Grenze zum Gaza-Streifen und lassen so gut wie keinen Grenzverkehr zu.

Fazit: Hier gibts keine "Nachhilfe" und bislang hat sich auch noch kein anderer "Experte für Grenzschutz" gefunden, der diese liefern könnte. Wenn die Leute, die sich mit der Sache auseinandersetzen, ausnahmslos zum Schluss "dichtmachen unmöglich" kommen, dann muss man entweder die Forderungen danach einstellen oder eben selbst zum besseren Experten werden, der ein Konzept vorlegt.
Ich warte.



> Griechenland wiederrum könnte mit europäischer Unterstützung eine Flüchtlingspolitik wie Australien anwenden. Auch da wäre dann evtl. Nachhilfe angesagt. Das ganze würde dann in eine europäischen Abschottungspolitik resultieren.



Griechenland würde Flüchtlingsboote auf offener See, mehrere hundert Kilometer vor der Küste aufgreifen und sie alle auf tausend Kilometer entfernten Inseln internieren und dort versorgen?
Ich fürchte, für die Umsetzung dieses Vorschlages müssen wir erstmal ein paar Inseln finden und erobern bzw. anmieten (was sich Griechenland ebensowenig wie den Betrieb entsprechender Lager leisten kann). Und natürlich müssen wir einige Milliarden Jahre Kontinentalverschiebung abwarten.




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und zum Thema Grenzschutz:
> Merkel sagte einst, man kann die Seegrenze nicht schützen. Wie macht das dann Australien ?



Siehe oben: Australien macht überhaupt nichts vergleich- oder übertragbares. Schritt 1 der australischen Grenzsicherung lautet "mehrere tausend km Wasser zwischen sich und die Herkunftsländer bringen". Das Ergebnis:

Obwohl die durchschnittliche Verweildauer in den Inhaftierungsanlagen mittlerweile bei 450 Tagen liegt, sitzen da derzeit nur 28700 Leute ein:
Asylum Seeker Resource Centre |   Detention and Refugee Statistics
Macht umgerechnet keine 24000 Flüchtlinge im Jahr im Durchschnitt - und Australien nimmt gut 14000 Zuwanderer im Jahr aus humanitären Gründen auf:
Australia's Refugee and Humanitarian Program - Refugee Council of Australia

Also wie macht Australien "das"? Ganz einfach: Sie lassen über 50% der Flüchtlinge rein. Nicht auf Asyl. Dauerhaft eingebürgert.

Die Härte, für die Australien kritisiert wird, sind die Zustände in den Aufnahmelagern und die Zeit, die sehr lange Zeit, die einige Flüchtlinge da verbringen. Aber was die Aufnahmequoten als solches angeht, steht Australien nur im Vergleich zu den Einwohnern schlecht da - im Vergleich zu den Anfragen ist es ganz okay. Hat halt auch Vorteile, am Arsch der Welt zu sitzen und nicht mitten in derem wirtschaftlichen Herzen.




Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Und wieso reden dann viele Politiker davon Griechenland aus dem Schengenraum auszuschließen?



Populismus? Aktionismus? Stimmenfang?
Ich weiß es nicht. Aber auch wenn einige Politiker recht häufig davon reden, fallen mir zwei Dinge auf
- keiner davon hat entsprechende Anträge/Vorschläge eingebracht. Das Thema ist immer nur dann "wichtig", wenn Kameras laufen, nie dann wenn Politik gemacht wird.
- keiner hat gesagt, was das bringen soll.



> Kurz: Sie kann nicht einfach mit allen Mitteln etwas versuchen durchzusetzen, wenn sich zwei Dutzend EU-Staaten mit Händen und Füßen dagegen wehren. Das wäre nämlich kein geschicktes taktieren und ausspielen, sondern die politische Zersetzung Europas.



Lang: Merkel hat schon mehrfach Dinge durchgesetzt, gegen die sich zwei Dutzend EU-Staaten gewehrt haben. Der Trick besteht darin, andere Forderungen von diesen zu akzeptieren. Genau dazu ist Merkel aber zugunsten von Flüchtlingen nicht bereit. Das macht sie nur zugunsten der deutschen Wirtschaft.



> Okay, nehmen wir mal an Deutschland könnte zig Millionen Flüchtlinge finanziell stemmen. Dann blieben immer noch die logistischen und vor allem die enormen gesellschaftlichen Hürden. Die Stimmung kippt doch bereits jetzt. Betroffene Mitarbeiter sind heillos überfordert, der soziale Frieden durch immer mehr fremdenfeindliche Vorfälle in Gefahr. Noch ein Ding wie in Köln oder gar ein Anschlag in einer deutschen Hauptstadt und der soziale Sprengstoff fliegt uns um die Ohren.



Da hast du sicherlich recht und das ist der rationalere Teil von "wollen":
Mehrere Millionen Menschen binnen weniger Jahre aufzunehmen ist nicht My Little Pony. Es wäre eine massive Änderung der Gesellschaftsstruktur, auf einmal wären 2-3% der Leute, denen man begegnet Flüchtlinge. Das muss man wollen. Der Libaon z.B. hat es gemacht. Und es wäre ein großer materieller und personeller Aufwand. Dafür müssen die Bürger, wie erwähnt, entweder höhere Abgaben in Kauf nehmen und/oder der Politik klar machen, dass höhere Abgaben von der Wirtschaft nötig sind. Das muss man wollen bzw. durchsetzen. Und ja, natürlich sind -wie schon mehrfach erwähnt- unter so vielen Leuten auch mehr als genug, die Ärger machen werden und die mehrheitlich erst nach und nach durch die üblichen rechtsstaatlichen Institutionen (die entsprechend gestärkt werden müssen) davon abgebracht werden. Auch das muss man (durchstehen) wollen.
Ich poche nicht ohne Grund eher auf Ansätze, die wirtschaftlichen Druck auf andere Staaten nutzen, um diese Last nicht auf Deutschland zu konzentrieren, denn die ist alles andere als toll.

Was man aber auch ganz klar sagen muss: Es geht hier nicht um wollen ja/nein. Es geht um wollen entweder/oder. Die Alternative lautet, dass die Flüchtlinge im Kriegsgebiet bleiben oder in überlasteten, unterversorgten Lagern an der türkischen Grenze. Wo sie an Nahrungsmangel, Krankheiten, Witterung oder Waffen sterben. Das ist das, was man alternativ wollen muss, solange man keine konkreten Alternativpläne vorlegt. Das ist es, was die Vertreter von AFD-Forderungen wollen. Das ist es, was Pegida will. Willst du das? Findest du, dass dies die bessere "Lösung" ist?

Und, was man auch noch ganz klar sagen muss: Das ganze hier ist die Folge von Jahrzehnten verfehlter Wirtschafts- und Außenpolitik. Anhaltender, verfehlter Wirtschafts- und Außenpolitik. Jeder einzelne, der in seiner Eigenschaft als Wähler nicht gesagt hat "die jetzige Wirtschafts- und Außenpolitik will ich nicht", der wollte vor die obenstehende Entscheidung gestellt werden. Und auch jeder AFD-Wähler unterstützt an keiner Stelle, dass diese Fehler aufhören. All diese Menschen haben meiner Meinung nach genau gar kein Recht, sich heute mit hohlen Parolen auf die Straße zu stellen.

Diesen Menschen stehe ich genau zwei Zeilen für ihre Transparente zu:

"Ja, ich will das Deutschland Flüchtlingen hilft"
oder
"Ja, ich will das Flüchtlinge verrecken"

entscheidet euch.

Nach Klärung des "ob" kann man über das "wie" reden.







> Natürlich, wir würden die Probleme auf andere Länder abwälzen, nichts anderes wäre das.  Sie wären nicht gelöst, sie wären nur woanders. Aber ich finde besser woanders als hier.


Tolle Einstellung. Aber Probleme lösen sich genausowenig durch andere, wie von selbst. Die Türkei macht auch schon die Grenzen dicht. Und die Flüchtlinge, die vor dieser Grenze sterben, sind nicht Schuld allein der Türkei. Für diese Toten ist jeder Staat und jeder Unterstützer der Politik dieser Staaten verwantwortlich, der sich einer Aufnahme verschlossen hat.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Februar 2016)

Naja das zu schaffen was jetzt da ist, ist die eine Sache, aber was machen wir, wenn die Party weiter geht und noch einige Millionen mehr kommen? 

Dann muss man halt das 2. akzeptieren.


----------



## lunaticx (22. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> 1 1/2 Jahre alt und immer noch topaktuell:
> 
> Kommentar von Nicolaus Fest : Islam als Integrationshindernis



Hattest du nicht den interessierten User gerügt das er den Postillion postet und als valide Quelle zitiert ?
Und du kommst mit der BILD ? BILD ? Hallo du hast den Knall doch nicht gehört ...


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Februar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ungarn: Ungarn baut einen Zaun entlang eines Teils der EU-Grenze. "Teil" heißt, dass man Flüchtlinge schlicht nach Slowenien umleitet, denn Ungarn war eh kein beliebtes Zielland. "EU-Grenze" heißt, dass es bereits zuvor Kontrollen gab und der Grenzverkehr vergleichsweise klein von geringerer wirtschaftlicher Bedeutung war. Beides zusammen bedeutet, dass man mit wenig Aufwand das Problem auf Slowenien abschieben konnte und keine Nachteile dadurch hatte. Beides ist bei einer Schließung der deutschen Grenzen und/oder einer totalen Abschottung nicht der Fall.
> 
> USA: Sie machen es gar nicht. Die Bilder der ach-so-toll gesicherten US-Grenze stammen fast alle aus Kalifornien, weite Teile der Grenze sind nur schlecht durch technische Einrichtungen gesichert. Für 2/3 der Grenzlänge ist nicht einmal der Bau eine Zauns geplant, die Grenzsicherung wird der Wüste auf beiden Seiten der Grenze überlassen. Dementsprechend hoch ist dennoch die Zahl illegaler Einwanderer, Schätzungen zu Folge mehrere 100000 jährlich. Im Vergleich zur Größe der USA ist dass dann halt tollerierte Zuwanderung billiger und sehr gern genommener/ausgebeuteter Arbeitskräfte, nicht umsonst ist die Legalisierung von Millionen illegal im Land lebender ein Wahlkampfthema gewesen.
> Im übrigen wird auch die Grenze zwar oft legal überquert, im Vergleich zur Größe der USA aber nicht annähernd so wirtschaftsrelevant, wie in Deutschland.
> ...



"Dichtmachen" im Sinne von hermetisch abriegeln ist mit Sicherheit unmöglich, das stimmt. Dennoch könnte man die südöstliche Grenze mit hohem personellem und technischen Aufwand zumindest soweit abriegeln, dass der Flüchtlingszustrom erheblich gedrosselt wird. Und das Argument mit dem Dominoeffekt gibt es auch noch: Wenn wir die Grenze schließen, dann würden wahrscheinlich auch andere Länder ihre Grenzen schliessen, um einen Rückstau von Flüchtlingen zu vermeiden. Das Problem würde sich also vermutlich nach Griechenland verlagern, sollte man in Deutschland so eine nationale "Lösung" anstreben.




> Griechenland würde Flüchtlingsboote auf offener See, mehrere hundert Kilometer vor der Küste aufgreifen und sie alle auf tausend Kilometer entfernten Inseln internieren und dort versorgen?
> Ich fürchte, für die Umsetzung dieses Vorschlages müssen wir erstmal ein paar Inseln finden und erobern bzw. anmieten (was sich Griechenland ebensowenig wie den Betrieb entsprechender Lager leisten kann). Und natürlich müssen wir einige Milliarden Jahre Kontinentalverschiebung abwarten.



Wenn die Griechen etwas haben, dann sind es Inseln. 



> Populismus? Aktionismus? Stimmenfang?
> Ich weiß es nicht. Aber auch wenn einige Politiker recht häufig davon reden, fallen mir zwei Dinge auf
> - keiner davon hat entsprechende Anträge/Vorschläge eingebracht. Das Thema ist immer nur dann "wichtig", wenn Kameras laufen, nie dann wenn Politik gemacht wird.
> - keiner hat gesagt, was das bringen soll.



Na ja, das bringt wieder eine Verlagerung. Andere Länder würden den Grenzschutz übernehmen. Länder die vielleicht im Gegensatz zu Griechenland nicht alle Flüchtlinge einfach durchwinken.




> Lang: Merkel hat schon mehrfach Dinge durchgesetzt, gegen die sich zwei Dutzend EU-Staaten gewehrt haben. Der Trick besteht darin, andere Forderungen von diesen zu akzeptieren. Genau dazu ist Merkel aber zugunsten von Flüchtlingen nicht bereit. Das macht sie nur zugunsten der deutschen Wirtschaft.



Wie gesagt, du kannst andere EU-Länder nicht dazu zwingen, Dinge zu tun, die sie ums Verrecken nicht tun wollen. Andernfalls vergiftest du das Klima dauerhaft. Ich nehme an, Merkel hat eingesehen, dass Zuckerbrot und Peitsche da nichts bringen. Zudem solltest du dir in Erinnerung rufen, dass wir bereits ein mehr oder weniger erzwungenes Abkommen über die Verteilung von 160.000 Flüchtlingen haben - davon wurden aber in den letzten Monaten nur etwa 400 verteilt. Was bringen solche Abkommen, wenn sie von den Ländern nicht umgesetzt werden, weil sie in Form von unendlicher Lahmarschigkeit dagegen protestieren?



> Da hast du sicherlich recht und das ist der rationalere Teil von "wollen":
> Mehrere Millionen Menschen binnen weniger Jahre aufzunehmen ist nicht My Little Pony. Es wäre eine massive Änderung der Gesellschaftsstruktur, auf einmal wären 2-3% der Leute, denen man begegnet Flüchtlinge. Das muss man wollen. Der Libaon z.B. hat es gemacht. Und es wäre ein großer materieller und personeller Aufwand. Dafür müssen die Bürger, wie erwähnt, entweder höhere Abgaben in Kauf nehmen und/oder der Politik klar machen, dass höhere Abgaben von der Wirtschaft nötig sind. Das muss man wollen bzw. durchsetzen. Und ja, natürlich sind -wie schon mehrfach erwähnt- unter so vielen Leuten auch mehr als genug, die Ärger machen werden und die mehrheitlich erst nach und nach durch die üblichen rechtsstaatlichen Institutionen (die entsprechend gestärkt werden müssen) davon abgebracht werden. Auch das muss man (durchstehen) wollen. Ich poche nicht ohne Grund eher auf Ansätze, die wirtschaftlichen Druck auf andere Staaten nutzen, um diese Last nicht auf Deutschland zu konzentrieren, denn die ist alles andere als toll.
> 
> Was man aber auch ganz klar sagen muss: Es geht hier nicht um wollen ja/nein. Es geht um wollen entweder/oder. Die Alternative lautet, dass die Flüchtlinge im Kriegsgebiet bleiben oder in überlasteten, unterversorgten Lagern an der türkischen Grenze. Wo sie an Nahrungsmangel, Krankheiten, Witterung oder Waffen sterben. Das ist das, was man alternativ wollen muss, solange man keine konkreten Alternativpläne vorlegt. Das ist es, was die Vertreter von AFD-Forderungen wollen. Das ist es, was Pegida will. Willst du das? Findest du, dass dies die bessere "Lösung" ist?
> ...





> Tolle Einstellung. Aber Probleme lösen sich genausowenig durch andere, wie von selbst. Die Türkei macht auch schon die Grenzen dicht. Und die Flüchtlinge, die vor dieser Grenze sterben, sind nicht Schuld allein der Türkei. Für diese Toten ist jeder Staat und jeder Unterstützer der Politik dieser Staaten verwantwortlich, der sich einer Aufnahme verschlossen hat.



Ich sehe das so: Es ist richtig, immer zu helfen - und das tun wir ja auch mit der finanzieller Unterstützung von verschiedenen Hilfsorganisationen und der Entwicklungshilfe - aber genauso richtig ist es, nicht in einen wohlmeinenden Wahnsinn zu verfallen und zu jedem Preis die ganze Welt retten zu wollen. Nur weil die Probleme ausnahmsweise mal zu uns nach Europa wandern, bedeutet das nicht, dass wir an dieser Einstellung etwas ändern und alle Vernunft über Bord werfen müssen. 

Von daher ist meine Entscheidung: Ja, ich will, dass die Flüchtlinge ihrem Schicksal überlassen werden und wünsche mir für sie, dass sie woanders unterkommen bis diese Kriege vorbei sind. Deutschland ist ein Rettungsboot und dieses Boot ist voll. Nimmt man noch mehr Hilfesuchende an Bord, kentert es.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Genau das ist der Punkt, an dem Volksverhetzung anfängt und widerlich wird



Der Präsident des Zentralrats der Juden warnt die Juden in Deutschland davor, offen ihre Kippa in Stadteilen mit muslimischer Bevölkerung zu tragen.

Ist das auch „Volksverhetzung“ und „widerlich“?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir sollten diesen Strang schließen lassen, bevor es unerträglich wird, obwohl, es ist hier schon lange unerträglich, was der eine oder andere
> braune Forist auf den letzten 254 Seiten von sich gab. ES IST ZUM KOTZEN



Unerträglich ist es, wenn hier die Antifa verharmlost wird, gegen Polizisten gehetzt wird, die ihren Job vernünftig ausüben und Beiträge einen latenten Hass auf das eigenen Volk erkennen lassen.

Das ist tatsächlich zum Kotzen, in der Tat.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Fazit: Hier gibts keine "Nachhilfe" und bislang hat sich auch noch kein anderer "Experte für Grenzschutz" gefunden, der diese liefern könnte. Wenn die Leute, die sich mit der Sache auseinandersetzen, ausnahmslos zum Schluss "dichtmachen unmöglich" kommen, dann muss man entweder die Forderungen danach einstellen oder eben selbst zum besseren Experten werden, der ein Konzept vorlegt.
> Ich warte.



Ich habe doch bereits dieses und dieses Gerät vorgeschlagen, mit denen man die Grenzen schützen kann.

Warum soll das jetzt nicht gehen?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Da hast du sicherlich recht und das ist der rationalere Teil von "wollen":
> Mehrere Millionen Menschen binnen weniger Jahre aufzunehmen ist nicht My Little Pony. Es wäre eine massive Änderung der Gesellschaftsstruktur, auf einmal wären 2-3% der Leute, denen man begegnet Flüchtlinge. Das muss man wollen. Der Libaon z.B. hat es gemacht. Und es wäre ein großer materieller und personeller Aufwand. Dafür müssen die Bürger, wie erwähnt, entweder höhere Abgaben in Kauf nehmen und/oder der Politik klar machen, dass höhere Abgaben von der Wirtschaft nötig sind. Das muss man wollen bzw. durchsetzen. Und ja, natürlich sind -wie schon mehrfach erwähnt- unter so vielen Leuten auch mehr als genug, die Ärger machen werden und die mehrheitlich erst nach und nach durch die üblichen rechtsstaatlichen Institutionen (die entsprechend gestärkt werden müssen) davon abgebracht werden. Auch das muss man (durchstehen) wollen.
> Ich poche nicht ohne Grund eher auf Ansätze, die wirtschaftlichen Druck auf andere Staaten nutzen, um diese Last nicht auf Deutschland zu konzentrieren, denn die ist alles andere als toll.
> 
> ...




Das Volk hat in dieser Frage doch längst eine Mehrheit.

Sie wollen Abschottung.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Hattest du nicht den interessierten User gerügt das er den Postillion postet und als valide Quelle zitiert ?



Zu Recht. Der Postillion ist eine Satirezeitung. Das ist angesichts der ernsten Lage, in der sich unser Land und der Kontinent befinden, nicht wirklich zielführend.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Und du kommst mit der BILD ? BILD ?



Zeig mir sachliche Fehler auf, die die Bild macht und wir können gerne weiter reden.

Darüber hinaus ist der von mir verlinkte Beitrag eine Kolumne und gibt die Meinung des Autors wieder. Da ist es unerheblich ob das in der Bild steht oder nicht. 



lunaticx schrieb:


> Hallo du hast den Knall doch nicht gehört ...



Doch habe ich.

Ich habe den Knall am 11. September 2001, am 11. März 2004, am 7. Juli 2005, am 7. Januar 2015 und am13. November 2015 gehört.

Und viele weitere Male, die jetzt hier nicht aufgeführt sind.

Und irgendwann werde ich diesen Knall leider auch in Deutschland hören müssen.

Weil die Appeaser es nicht sein lassen können, eine totalitäre Gewaltideologie zu verharmlosen.


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Meine vietnamesischen Nachbarn sind völlig legal in dieses Land gekommen, mit gültigen Papieren. Die sprechen in der ersten Generation besser Deutsch, als die meisten Türken in der dritten Generation, gehen einer geregelten Arbeit nach und achten unsere Gesetze *und unsere Kultur*.



Wie machen die das denn?
laufen die auch grölend durch die Straßen und schwenken Fahnen nach dem Fußball WM Titel?
Ich meine den richtigen Titel -- nicht den der Frauen.
Oder drängeln die auch auf der Autobahn?
Waschen die ihr Auto wöchentlich?

Bei uns in der Firma arbeitet ein Deutscher, dessen Großeltern vor vielen Jahren aus der Türkei zu uns gekommen sind.
Er hat Abitur gemacht, hat technischer Produktdesigner gelernt und arbeitet bei uns.
Wie gesagt, er ist Deutscher, hier geboren und nicht Türke 3. Generation, wie du das gerne nennst, damit du die Menschen diffamieren kannst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist das auch „Volksverhetzung“ und „widerlich“?.


Nein, weil er sich fragt, ob das eigene Verhalten andere Menschen provozieren könnte und ob es eine Einschränkung ist, in bestimmten Situationen anders zu handeln. Außerdem sind "Problemviertel" nicht kategorisch alle Muslime. Er sagt:
"..."ob es tatsächlich sinnvoll ist, sich in Problemvierteln, in Vierteln mit einem hohen muslimischen Anteil, als Jude durch das Tragen der Kippa zu erkennen zu geben – oder ob man da besser eine andere Kopfbedeckung trägt"..............."

Es ist ungefähr wie die Empfehlung, nicht mit Heinar Storch Bekleidung in ein rechtsextremes Kamaradschaftsheim zu gehen und laut die Internationale zu singen. Auch das sollte jeder Menschen in Deutschland überall und jederzeit dürfen, aber bestimmte Menschen sind sehr gewalttätig und Intollerant. Du würdest daraus folgern "Alle Deutschen sind gewaltbereite Nazis"

Der Unterschied der zitierten und sehr abgewogenen Aussage zu Deinen Verhetzungen ist gravierend. Du bist nichts weiter als ein Provokateur in diesem Strang, der mit Freude andere Menschen diffamiert, ausgrenzt und beleidigt.

Deine Strohmannsargumente z.B. zu gewaltbereiten Linksextremen sind ebenso absurd. Niemand hier sieht in Straßtaten ein legitimes Mittel, nur Du drängst jeden, der eine andere Meinung und umfassendere Sichtweise als Du hast sofort in die linksextreme Ecke und rechtfertigst jede rechtsradikale Straftat mit irgendwelchen nationalistem Gesülze. Und ich hoffe wirklich für Dich und Dein reales Leben, dass es nur eine fiktive Forenexistenz ist, die Du hier auslebst.

Es passt ins Bild, dass für Dich Menschen der Mitte Linksextreme sind. Deine hier vertretene Position, und ich gehe wie gesagt hoffend davon aus, dass es nur eine virtuelle Spaßperson zur Provokation ist, die Du hier aufbauts, schiebt diese virtuelle Person Kaaruzo so weit ins rechtsradikale Ende der Gesellschaft, dass für Dich natürlich jeder andere ein Kommunist ist. 

Noch einmal für Dich die beiden Kernpunkte:
Deutsche Werte sind nicht mit der Todesstrafe in Einklang zu bringen
Deutsche Werte beinhalten Nächstenliebe und selbstlose Hilfe gegenüber fremden Menschen in Not

Wir hatten das Thema schon häufiger, was Dir fehlt ist ein Integrationskurs, bevor Du überhaupt beurteilen kannst, was deutsche Werte ausmacht.


----------



## Seeefe (22. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Noch einmal für Dich die beiden Kernpunkte:
> Deutsche Werte sind nicht mit der Todesstrafe in Einklang zu bringen
> Deutsche Werte beinhalten Nächstenliebe und selbstlose Hilfe gegenüber fremden Menschen in Not



Man darf das Thema aber nicht nur moralisch betrachten. Da gibts z.B. noch die wirtschaftliche Sicht oder die soziale Sicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie machen die das denn?
> laufen die auch grölend durch die Straßen und schwenken Fahnen nach dem Fußball WM Titel?
> Ich meine den richtigen Titel -- nicht den der Frauen.
> Oder drängeln die auch auf der Autobahn?
> Waschen die ihr Auto wöchentlich?



Ich sagte achten, nicht ausleben. Das ist ein Unterschied.



Threshold schrieb:


> Bei uns in der Firma arbeitet ein Deutscher, dessen Großeltern vor vielen Jahren aus der Türkei zu uns gekommen sind.
> Er hat Abitur gemacht, hat technischer Produktdesigner gelernt und arbeitet bei uns.
> Wie gesagt, er ist Deutscher, hier geboren und nicht Türke 3. Generation, wie du das gerne nennst, damit du die Menschen diffamieren kannst.



Da ich die genauen Hintergründe über diese Person nicht habe, gibt es folgende Möglichkeiten:

Entweder er ist deutscher Staatsangehöriger o der aber er ist türkischer Staatsangehöriger.

Das ist ein objektiver Fakt, denn man entweder erfüllt, oder aber auch nicht, in jedem Fall ist es keine Diffamierung.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, weil er sich fragt, ob das eigene Verhalten andere Menschen provozieren könnte



Achso, das Tragen der Kippa provoziert also andere Menschen?

Hat dieser Mann auch mit seinem verhalten provoziert?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> und ob es eine Einschränkung ist, in bestimmten Situationen anders zu handeln. Außerdem sind "Problemviertel" nicht kategorisch alle Muslime. Er sagt:
> "..."ob es tatsächlich sinnvoll ist, sich in Problemvierteln, in Vierteln mit einem hohen muslimischen Anteil, als Jude durch das Tragen der Kippa zu erkennen zu geben – oder ob man da besser eine andere Kopfbedeckung trägt"..............."



Was ja im Endeffekt nichts anderes heißt, als das es für Juden in Deutschland No-Go-Areas gibt. Sofern sich durch ihre Kippa offen als Juden zu erkennen geben.

Bei solchen Zuständen könnte ich kotzen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist ungefähr wie die Empfehlung, nicht mit Heinar Storch Bekleidung in ein rechtsextremes Kamaradschaftsheim zu gehen und laut die Internationale zu singen. Auch das sollte jeder Menschen in Deutschland überall und jederzeit dürfen, aber bestimmte Menschen sind sehr gewalttätig und Intollerant. Du würdest daraus folgern "Alle Deutschen sind gewaltbereite Nazis"



Die Kippa, das Symbol der Juden, mit einem Kampflied einer gewalttätigen Ideologie (der Kommunismus) zu vergleichen, ist schon stark zynisch.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Unterschied der zitierten und sehr abgewogenen Aussage zu Deinen Verhetzungen ist gravierend. Du bist nichts weiter als ein Provokateur in diesem Strang, der mit Freude andere Menschen diffamiert, ausgrenzt und beleidigt.



Sagte der User der permanent Menschen ausgrenzt, die andererer Meinung sind und gerne vorsätzlich lügt.

Nennt man dann wohl Satire. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Deine Strohmannsargumente z.B. zu gewaltbereiten Linksextremen sind ebenso absurd. Niemand hier sieht in Straßtaten ein legitimes Mittel, nur Du drängst jeden, der eine andere Meinung und umfassendere Sichtweise als Du hast sofort in die linksextreme Ecke und rechtfertigst jede rechtsradikale Straftat mit irgendwelchen nationalistem Gesülze.



Und schon wieder schönes Gutmenschen Lügenmanier. Ich rechtfertige gar nichts. Verbrechen gehören bestraft.

D.h. die ganzen Brandstifter und auch die Idioten aus Clausnitz gehören vors Gericht.

Aber wenn alle Verbrechen bestraft gehören, dann auch hunderttausend illegale Einwanderer.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und ich hoffe wirklich für Dich und Dein reales Leben, dass es nur eine fiktive Forenexistenz ist, die Du hier auslebst.



Das denke ich mir ständig, wenn ich deine latent Deutschfeindlichen Beiträge lese.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es passt ins Bild, dass für Dich Menschen der Mitte Linksextreme sind. Deine hier vertretene Position, und ich gehe wie gesagt hoffend davon aus, dass es nur eine virtuelle Spaßperson zur Provokation ist, die Du hier aufbauts, schiebt Dich so weit ins rechtsradikale Ende der Gesellschaft, dass für Dich natürlich jeder andere ein Kommunist ist.



Sagt der User der sofort an die Internationale denkt, Rot-Rot-Grün (also die SED Mörder Nachfolgerpartei) als soziale Alternative (was ein Hohn) betrachtet und in den Forderungen der Antifa (Deutschland verrecke) nichts schlimme erkennen will.

Was Kommunisten in der Geschichte an Verbrechen am eigenen Volk begangen haben, kann jeder sehen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Noch einmal für Dich die beiden Kernpunkte:
> Deutsche Werte sind nicht mit der Todesstrafe in Einklang zu bringen



Und schon wieder falsch zitieren. Ich habe längst nichttödliche Alternativen genannt. Aber das unterschlägst du schön. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Deutsche Werte beinhalten Nächstenliebe und selbstlose Hilfe gegenüber fremden Menschen in Not



Diese Leute sind aber nicht in Not, wenn sie durch halb Europa wandern, dass ist der Knackpunkt. 

Außerdem ist mittlerweile die Mehrheit der Deutschen für Abschottung. Lass mich raten. Das sind alles Nazis?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir hatten das Thema schon häufiger, was Dir fehlt ist ein Integrationskurs, bevor Du überhaupt beurteilen kannst, was deutsche Werte ausmacht.



Und dir fehlt offensichtlich ein Geschichtskurs, wenn du hier ständig totalitäre Gewaltideologien verteidigst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2016)

Steht in unserer Verfassung dazu etwas? Da steht nichts von "Ziel des System ist es, jedem Bundesbürger möglichest viel wirtschaftlichen Reichtum zu ermöglichen...."

Wohl kaum.  Wie wurde es nach dem Krieg geschafft, 17 Millionen mittellose Menschen zu integieren in einer Zeit, in der gar nichts vorhanden war?  Die Feindsehlichkeit den Menschen gegenüber war durchaus vorhanden. Aber egoistische Teile des deutschen Mobs wurde damals durch Millionen von Besatzungssoldaten gezügelt. Wir reden jetzt über 2 Millionen Flüchtlinge zu einer Zeit des absoluten Überflusses und wir reden über Kriegflüchtlinge aus einem Land, indem inzwischen jeder zehnte umgebracht wurde. Zerstörung und prozentuale Todesopfer in Syrien nähern sich den Zuständen in Deutschland 1945 an. 

Und hier wollen Foristen auf Flüchtlinge schießen. Das ist unglaublich.

Ich warte auf die ersten Forderungen von Politikern, die Bundeswehr zur Niederschlagung von rechtsextremen  Ausschreitungen einzusetzen, genau darauf warte ich noch. Und dann wird es hier losgehen. Und es liegt nicht an den Flüchtlingen, sondern daran, das ein immer größer werdender Anteil der Menschen mit deutschem Pass unsere Werte mit Füßen tritt. Niemand hat etwas gegen umsetzbare politische Lösungen, ich bin alles andere als glücklich mit der Situation und sehe natürlich mit Sorge in die Zukunft, wie wir diesen abrupten Ansturm bewältigen sollen. Aber dafür kann der einzelne Flüchtling nichts, der mit hin und wieder gegenübersteht.

Alleine auf die Idee zu kommen, diesem jeweils einzelnem Gegenüber das Haus anzustecken oder diesem abgrundtiefen Hass entgegen zu bringen, ist so weite weg von unseren abendländischen Werten, dass es gar keinen Sinn hat, den Verursachern der Taten irgend etwas erklären zu wollen.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, er ist Deutscher, hier geboren und nicht Türke 3. Generation, wie du das gerne nennst, damit du die Menschen diffamieren kannst.



Nun ja, ob du sie nun Türken dritter Generation nennst, oder Menschen bei denen die Integration gescheitert ist, geben tut es sie genauso wie die türkisch stämmigen deutschen Bürger bei denen die Integration gelungen ist, der sein Abitur gemacht hat und hier normal arbeitet, wie dem von dir genannten Beispiel.
Die Gegenbeispiele siehst du aber genauso oft, vieleicht sogar öfter, das sind dann die die sich abends in Shisha Bars hängen in denen der türkische Nationalsimus in einer Form gefröhnt wird die schon genauso anstrengend ist wie der amerikanische, wo die türkische Flagge hängt, im Fernsehn der türkische Staatssender läuft, Erdogan als Nationalheld bezeichnet wird, der Deutsche eine dumme Kartofel ist und sich nur auf türkisch unterhalten wird und du als Deutscher direkt mal von allen angestart wirst wenn du denn Laden betrittst und das Gefühl hast unerwünscht zu sein.
Meist sind das junge Männer nach deren Ansicht die Frau hinter den Herd gehört und dem Mann zu gehorchen hat und zu machen hat was er sagt, die in der Schule "mäßig" erfolgreich waren und heute beim Onkel / Vater im Lebensmittelgeschäft, oder in der Dönnerbude joben. 

Die sind genauso Realtiät wie der türkischstämmige Deutsche der es geschaft hat hier "anzukommen".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2016)

Und es geht weitermit der Verhetzung .... 
Ich nehme nur eine Aussagen, weil es müßig ist.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Aber wenn alle Verbrechen bestraft gehören, dann auch hunderttausend illegale Einwanderer.....


Was soll das? Auf welcher Basis vergleichst Du offensichtliche VERBRECHER mit Kriegflüchtlingen, die eine Grenze überschreiten und deren Anliegen hier im Land geprüft wird? Deine Massstäbe haben sich völlig verschonen.

Und nocheinmal für Dich. Sozialisten sind keine Kommunisten. Was haben SPD, Grüne und die Linke mit Kommunismus zu tun? Aber schön, dass Du genau diese Vermutung von mir bestätigst.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Steht in unserer Verfassung dazu etwas? Da steht nichts von "Ziel des System ist es, jedem Bundesbürger möglichest viel wirtschaftlichen Reichtum zu ermöglichen...."



Da steht aber auch nichts, dass jeder Sozialtourist ein Anspruch auf Vollpension hat.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wohl kaum.  Wie wurde es nach dem Krieg geschafft, 17 Millionen mittellose Menschen zu integieren in einer Zeit, in der gar nichts vorhanden war?  Die Feindsehlichkeit den Menschen gegenüber war durchaus vorhanden. Aber egoistische Teile des deutschen Mobs wurde damals durch Millionen von Besatzungssoldaten gezügelt. Wir reden jetzt über 2 Millionen Flüchtlinge zu einer Zeit des absoluten Überflusses und wir reden über Kriegflüchtlinge aus einem Land, indem inzwischen jeder zehnte umgebracht wurde. Zerstörung und prozentuale Todesopfer in Syrien nähern sich den Zuständen in Deutschland 1945 an.



Es ist völlig egal, ob wir Überfluss haben oder nicht.

Was zählt, ist einzig die gesetzliche Lage. Und die ganzen illegalen Einwanderer und Sozialtouristen haben keinen Anspruch darauf, hier zu sein.

Mehr muss man nicht wissen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und hier wollen Foristen auf Flüchtlinge schießen. Das ist unglaublich.



Wenn man als Staat eine Grenze definiert, und ein Gesetz macht, in dem Steht unter welchen Voraussetzungen, das Überqueren dieser Grenze legal und illegal ist, und man dieses Gesetz im Zweifel nicht verteidigt, auch mit Gewalt, dann ist es das Papier nicht wert, auf dem es steht.

Wie gesagt, überquer mal illegal die US-Grenze wenn ein Beamter der US Border Patrol in Sichtweite ist.

Außerdem habe ich jetzt bereits mehrfach *nichttödliche* Alternative aufgezeigt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich warte auf die ersten Forderungen von Politikern, die Bundeswehr zur Niederschlagung von rechtsextremen  Ausschreitungen einzusetzen, genau darauf warte ich noch. Und dann wird es hier losgehen. Und es liegt nicht an den Flüchtlingen, sondern daran, das ein immer größer werdender Anteil der Menschen mit deutschem Pass unsere Werte mit Füßen tritt. Niemand hat etwas gegen umsetzbare politische Lösungen, ich bin alles andere als glücklich mit der Situation und sehe natürlich mit Sorge in die Zukunft, wie wir diesen abrupten Ansturm bewältigen sollen. Aber dafür kann der einzelne Flüchtling nichts, der mit hin und wieder gegenübersteht.



Die Mehrheit dieses Landes will aber die Abschottung. Sind das jetzt alles Nazis und Menschen, die die Werte mit Füßen treten?

Und wofür der Sozialtourist etwas kann, ist die Entscheidung illegale Handlungen vorzunehmen.

Niemand hat diese Menschen gezwungen kriminell zu werden. Das war deren eigene Entscheidung.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was soll das? Auf welcher Basis vergleichst Du offensichtliche VERBRECHER mit Kriegflüchtlingen, die eine Grenze überschreiten und deren Anliegen hier im Land geprüft wird? Deine Massstäbe haben sich völlig verschonen.



Weil das a) keine Flüchtlinge sind (wie schon mehrfach bewiesen) und b) auch offensichtliche Verbrecher sind.

Das illegale Betreten der Bundesrepublik ist noch immer eine Straftat.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und nocheinmal für Dich. Sozialisten sind keine Kommunisten. Was haben SPD, Grüne und die Linke mit Kommunismus zu tun? Aber schön, dass Du genau diese Vermutung von mir bestätigst.



Die Linke ist die SED-Mörder-Partei, nur umbenannt. Und von genau der sprach ich.

Sieht man ja aktuell, wenn ein MdB einen mehrfachen RAF-Mörder beschäftigt. Ekelhaft.

Wer nach den Erfahrung des Kommunismus (Stalin, Mao, Pal Pot, Kim-Dynastie, Castro) immer noch auf diese kranke Ideologie setzt, hat mehr als einmal im Geschichtsunterricht geschlafen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit dieses Landes will aber die Abschottung. .


BLÖDSINN, völliger BLÖDSINN

Wieviele laufen bei Pediga mit? 0,1% der Bevölkerung? Oder sind es aktuell 0,01%?
Schau Dir dagegen die Gegendemonstrationen an. Zwischen dem Finden einer Europa
weiten Regeln und einer Mauer um Deutschland, die Deiner Abschottung entspräche
liegenWelten.

Die Abschotung des Exportweltmeisters? In was für einer Welt lebst Du?


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nun ja, ob du sie nun Türken dritter Generation nennst, oder Menschen bei denen die Integration gescheitert ist, geben tut es sie genauso wie die türkisch stämmigen deutschen Bürger bei denen die Integration gelungen ist, der sein Abitur gemacht hat und hier normal arbeitet, wie dem von dir genannten Beispiel.
> Die Gegenbeispiele siehst du aber genauso oft, vieleicht sogar öfter, das sind dann die die sich abends in Shisha Bars hängen in denen der türkische Nationalsimus in einer Form gefröhnt wird die schon genauso anstrengend ist wie der amerikanische, wo die türkische Flagge hängt, im Fernsehn der türkische Staatssender läuft, Erdogan als Nationalheld bezeichnet wird, der Deutsche eine dumme Kartofel ist und sich nur auf türkisch unterhalten wird und du als Deutscher direkt mal von allen angestart wirst wenn du denn Laden betrittst und das Gefühl hast unerwünscht zu sein.
> Meist sind das junge Männer nach deren Ansicht die Frau hinter den Herd gehört und dem Mann zu gehorchen hat und zu machen hat was er sagt, die in der Schule "mäßig" erfolgreich waren und heute beim Onkel / Vater im Lebensmittelgeschäft, oder in der Dönnerbude joben.
> 
> Die sind genauso Realtiät wie der türkischstämmige Deutsche der es geschaft hat hier "anzukommen".



Und wenn man sich die entsprechenden Zahlen anguckt, ist das sogar häufiger der Fall, als bei Deutschen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> BLÖDSINN, völliger BLÖDSINN
> 
> Wieviele laufen bei Pediga mit? 0,1% der Bevölkerung? Oder sind es aktuell 0,01%?
> Schau Dir dagegen die Gegendemonstrationen an. Zwischen einem Finden Europaweiter
> ...



Wenn du nicht lesen kannst, ist das nicht mein Problem.

Ich habe besagten Artikel bereits mehrfach verlinkt.

Außerdem kann man Abschottung auch ohne Mauer erreichen. Ich habe die nichttödlichen Möglichekeiten dafür genannt.

Außerdem kann man auch als Export-Vizeweltmeister (ich dachte seit längerem hätte uns China da überholt, bitte korriger mich, wenn ich da falsch liege) sehr wohl Transporte von Gütern reinlassen, illegale Einwanderer vom Betreten aber abhalten.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> *Die Linke ist die SED-Mörder-Partei, nur umbenannt. Und von genau der sprach ich.*
> 
> Sieht man ja aktuell, wenn ein MdB einen mehrfachen RAF-Mörder beschäftigt. Ekelhaft.
> 
> Wer nach den Erfahrung des Kommunismus (Stalin, Mao, Pal Pot, Kim-Dynastie, Castro) immer noch auf diese kranke Ideologie setzt, hat mehr als einmal im Geschichtsunterricht geschlafen.



Ja und die AfD ist nur eine umbenannte NPD die nur eine umbenannte DRP ist die wieder nur eine umbenannte NSDAP ist. 

Nach deiner Logik müsste das ja so sein da in der AfD ehemalige Mitglieder der NPD zu finden sind, genauso wie man in der Linken ehemalige Mitglieder der SED findet...


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja und die AfD ist nur eine umbenannte NPD die nur eine umbenannte DRP ist die wieder nur eine umbenannte NSDAP ist.



Prozess: Die Linke – Wir sind Rechtsnachfolgerin der SED

Ich kann für die AfD nichts vergleichbares finden, zumal nach meinem Kenntnisstand sowohl die NSDAP verboten ist, als auch deren Nachfolgepartei, die SRP.

Und weder die Idioten von der DRP noch von der NPD haben (nach meinem Kenntnisstand) jemals von sich behauptet, sie wären Rechtsnachfolger.


----------



## lunaticx (22. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nach deiner Logik müsste das ja so sein da in der AfD ehemalige Mitglieder der NPD zu finden sind, genauso wie man in der Linken ehemalige Mitglieder der SED findet...



Jetzt mal so ganz ohne Flachs ... finden sich nicht in beiden Parteien ehemalige der entsprechenden "vorherigen" Parteien ?


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Prozess: Die Linke – Wir sind Rechtsnachfolgerin der SED
> 
> Ich kann für die AfD ncihts vergleichbares finden, zumal nach meinem Kenntnisstand sowohl die NSDAP verboten wurde, genauso wie deren Nachfolgepartei die SRP.
> 
> Und weder die Idioten von der DRP oder der NPD haben noch meinem Kenttnisstand jemals von sich behauptet, sie wären Rechtsnachfolger.



Ja warum wird man bei NPD und DRP wohl tunlichst vermeiden zu sagen das man sich als Rechtsnachfolger der NSDAP sieht? Weil man dann direkt ein Verbot kassieren würde...



lunaticx schrieb:


> Jetzt mal so ganz ohne Flachs ... finden sich  nicht in beiden Parteien ehemalige der entsprechenden "vorherigen"  Parteien ?



Klar, in der AfD findest du:

Detlev Spangenberg, Tobias Keller, Mirko Schmidt, Sven Asmus, Jan Zwerg, Martin Hering und weitere "alte Bekannte" aus der NPD und klar rechtsextremen Szene...


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Jetzt mal so ganz ohne Flachs ... finden sich nicht in beiden Parteien ehemalige der entsprechenden "vorherigen" Parteien ?



Jo, genau so schauts aus. So wie auch in der CDU nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg genug alte Kader aus der NSDAP saßen. Eine Schande die nie richtig aufgearbeitet wurde.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja warum wird man bei NPD und DRP wohl tunlichst vermeiden zu sagen das man sich als Rechtsnachfolger der NSDAP sieht? Weil man dann direkt ein Verbot kassieren würde...



Korrekt. Seh ich genauso.

Deswegen gehört die SED (und als deren Rechtsnachfolger) auch die Linke, genauso verboten wie NSDAP (die es ja schon ist), wie auch die NPD.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Februar 2016)

Doppelpost.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Deswegen gehört die SED (und als deren Rechtsnachfolger) auch die Linke, genauso verboten wie NSDAP (die es ja schon ist), wie auch die NPD *und die AfD*.



Ich hab das mal für dich ergänzt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich hab das mal für dich ergänzt.



Eigentlich nicht. Weder ist die AfD die Rechtsnachfolgepartei einer verbotenen bzw. verbrecherischen Partei , noch steht in ihren Parteiprogramm etwas verfassungswidriges.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. Weder ist die AfD die Rechtsnachfolgepartei einer verbotenen bzw. verbrecherischen Partei , noch steht in ihren Parteiprogramm etwas verfassungswidriges.



Auch in der Linken findest du keine verfassungswidrigen Äußerungen im Parteiprogramm, aber du willst sie verbieten lassen weil dort ehemalige Mitglieder der SED aktiv sind und sie sich rechtlich als Nachfolger der SED sieht, was richtig ist da die PDS nunmal die Nachfolgepartei der SED war, aber nichts politisch bedeutet das es die gleiche Partei wie die SED ist.

Nach der Logik gehört auch die AfD verboten weil sich dort ehemalige Mitglieder der NPD tummeln, von denen ich oben schon ein paar bekanntere genannt habe, die dir sicher auch liebend gerne sagen würden das sie die AfD als Nachfolgepartei der NSDAP sehen wenn sie dafür nicht direkt ein Verbot einheimsen würden...

Oder sind neuerdings bei dir die einen auch schon nicht so wild wie die anderen? Dachte das bemängelst du immer an anderen hier?


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich sagte achten, nicht ausleben. Das ist ein Unterschied.



Ach so.
Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass Millionen Flüchtlinge das Oktoberfest oder die Karnevalsumzüge gestürmt hätten, weil ihnen das nicht gefällt.
Hab ich das verpasst?
Als schließe ich daraus, dass auch die Flüchtlinge unsere -- zum Tel komische Kultur -- durchaus respektieren.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da ich die genauen Hintergründe über diese Person nicht habe, gibt es folgende Möglichkeiten:
> 
> Entweder er ist deutscher Staatsangehöriger o der aber er ist türkischer Staatsangehöriger.
> 
> Das ist ein objektiver Fakt, denn man entweder erfüllt, oder aber auch nicht, in jedem Fall ist es keine Diffamierung.



Ich sagte ja, dass er deutscher Staatsbürger ist, genauso wie viele andere auch, deren Großeltern aus der Türkei stammten.
Ich kenne auch niemanden, der hier in der 3. Generation lebt und keine deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft hat.

Aber du scherst ja immer gerne alle über einen Kamm.

Mache ich auch. Ich behaupte z.B. dass kein Neonazi oder Flüchtlingshasseer in unsere Gesellschaft integriert werden kann.
Das sind kriminelle.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Auch in der Linken findest du keine verfassungswidrigen Äußerungen im Parteiprogramm, aber du willst sie verbieten lassen weil dort ehemalige Mitglieder der SED aktiv sind und sie sich rechtlich als Nachfolger der SED sieht, was richtig ist da die PDS nunmal die Nachfolgepartei der SED war, aber nichts politisch bedeutet das es die gleiche Partei wie die SED ist.
> 
> Nach der Logik gehört auch die AfD verboten weil sich dort ehemalige Mitglieder der NPD tummeln, von denen ich oben schon ein paar bekanntere genannt habe, die dir sicher auch liebend gerne sagen würden das sie die AfD als Nachfolgepartei der NSDAP sehen wenn sie dafür nicht direkt ein Verbot einheimsen würden...
> 
> Oder sind neuerdings bei dir die einen auch schon nicht so wild wie die anderen? Dachte das bemängelst du immer an anderen hier?



Ich sehe weder im Parteiprogramm der Linken, noch in deren aktiven Mitgliedern ein Problem. Da stimme ich dir absolut zu.

Ich sehe es nur so, dass die SED als verbrecherisches Partei (das wird ihr ja wohl keiner absprechen) genauso verboten gehört wie die verbrecheriche Partei NSDAP. Beides sind Parteien die Verbrechenen begangen haben (wobei natürlich außer Frage steht, dass die von der NSDAP begangenen Verbrechen, qualitativ und quantitativ schlimmer sind), und beides sind Parteien die Deutschland massiv geschadet haben.

Und wenn sich in unserer Demokratie eine Partei hinstellt und offen sagt, wir sind Rechtsnachfolger, dann ist das mMn eine Verhöhung der Demokratie und eine Verhöhung der Opfer der SED. 

Einfache Lösung. Die Linke sollte erklären, dass sie nicht Rechtsnachfolger der SED ist, sondern eine von ihr unabhängige, neugegründete Partei. Hoffe das war verständlich geschrieben.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so.
> Ich kann mich nicht daran erinnern, dass Millionen Flüchtlinge das Oktoberfest oder die Karnevalsumzüge gestürmt hätten, weil ihnen das nicht gefällt.
> Hab ich das verpasst?
> Als schließe ich daraus, dass auch die Flüchtlinge unsere -- zum Tel komische Kultur -- durchaus respektieren.



Du solltest schon den ganzen Satz zitieren, und nicht bloß den Halbsatz mit der Kultur. Mir ging es auch um Gesetze. 

Und die wurden weder in Köln (von einigen), noch an der Grenze (von fast allen) geachtet.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich sagte ja, dass er deutscher Staatsbürger ist, genauso wie viele andere auch, deren Großeltern aus der Türkei stammten.
> Ich kenne auch niemanden, der hier in der 3. Generation lebt und keine deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft hat.
> 
> Aber du scherst ja immer gerne alle über einen Kamm.



Ach deshalb haben wir in Deutschland auch im Jahr 2014 1.5 Mio. türkische Staatsangehörige?

Deshalb gibt es das sog. Optionsmodell (2014 neu geregelt), wo man sich entscheiden muss?

Gut zu wissen.


----------



## Nightslaver (22. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Einfache Lösung. Die Linke sollte erklären, dass sie nicht Rechtsnachfolger der SED ist, sondern eine von ihr unabhängige, neugegründete Partei. Hoffe das war verständlich geschrieben.



Hat sie doch indem die Linke gesagt hat das man zwar eine Rechtsnachfolge der SED ist, was nunmal so ist da in der Linken auch die ehemalige PDS aufgegangen ist, die nunmal die direkte rechtliche Nachfolgepartei der SED ist, daran gibt es nichts zu rüteln, aber man* politisch nicht die Nachfolgepartei der SED ist*,was sich im Parteiprogramm auch zweifelsfrei äußert.

Mehr abgrenzen kann man sich nunmal nicht, außer man wollte lügen...

Die SED hat nicht mehr Verbechen begangen als SPD, CDU in Deutschland, oder Republikaner und Demokraten in den USA. Was die SED begangen hat ist Unrecht, Unrecht ist aber noch nicht zwingend ein Verbrechen, genauso wenig wie mangelnde Demokratie. 
Darum war die DDR auch "nur" ein Un-Rechtsstaat und kein Verbrecherstaat wie das dritte Reich.

Da existiert schlicht ein Unterschied, nämlich der das du das Unrecht in der DDR vermeiden konntest, wenn du wolltst, das konntest du im dritten Reich nicht, da warst du schlicht Jude, oder Roma, oder Sozialist, oder Kommunist und konntest nicht vermeiden deportiert zu werden.
Das macht die Toten an der Innerdeutschen Grenze nicht besser, oder lebendig, aber rechtfertigt halt sicher kein Verbot wie bei der NSDAP die millionenfachen Mord und einen Weltkrieg zu verantworten hat.


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du solltest schon den ganzen Satz zitieren, und nicht bloß den Halbsatz mit der Kultur. Mir ging es auch um Gesetze.
> 
> Und die wurden weder in Köln (von einigen), noch an der Grenze (von fast allen) geachtet.



Ach so. Weil in Klön ein paar Leute kriminell geworden sind, sind also alle Flüchjtlinge automatisch kriminell, weil sie aus dem gleichen Kulturkreis kommen?
So betrachtet sind dann auch alle Ostdeutschen Neonazis und Flüchtlingshasser, weil ein paar kriminelle von dort kommen?
Oder wie muss ich das verstehen?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach deshalb haben wir in Deutschland auch im Jahr 2014 1.5 Mio. türkische Staatsangehörige?
> 
> Deshalb gibt es das sog. Optionsmodell (2014 neu geregelt), wo man sich entscheiden muss?
> 
> Gut zu wissen.



Ach so, und die 1,5 Millionen türkische Staatsangehörige sind also alles Türken der 3. Generation?


----------



## Bärenmarke (22. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Was von dir so alles als Beleidigung angesehen wird ist toll.
> Lösungsansätze ? Wo ? Grenzen sichern und (u.a.) Marokko mit Wirtschaftssanktionen belegen /  einmaschieren (Vorschlag von den" viele andere und ich")  sind also konstruktive Lösungsansätze ? Wofür ?



Eventuell solltest du und deine Kamerarden hier einfach auf eine gewisse Wortwahl verzichten, dann fühlt sich auch niemand beleidigt (weil lustigerweise kommen solche Phrasen wieder nur aus einer Ecke ) Aber wenn es dir trotz meinem Hinweis nicht passt, melde ich es das nächste mal gerne an die Moderation 
Ich frag mich sowieso, wieso du dich hier angemeldet hast, deine Beiträge bezüglich Hardware lassen doch leicht zu wünschen übrig und die Pöbelbeiträge sind hingegen recht hoch...
Natürlich sind Grenzen schließen und Marokko mit Sanktionen drohen konstruktive Vorschläge um Herr über den aktuellen "Flüchtlings"wahn zu werden.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Das verschiebt das Problem doch nur. Oder meinste die Flüchtlinge wandern dann auf den Mond ? Simsalbim sind se weggezaubert ?



Ist in dem Falle irrelevant, dass sich das Problem verschiebt, da es nicht mehr unseres ist. Sprich daraus wird ein Memoryeffekt entstehen und die andern Länder werden nachziehen, dannach kann man Griechenland noch unterstützen ihre Grenzen zu sichern und schwupps Problem gelöst. Im übrigen bekommt es Spanien sehr gut gebacken seine Außengrenzen zu sichern...




lunaticx schrieb:


> Dein registrieren an der Grenze ? Von wem ? Griechischen / Italienischen Grenzschützern ? Die sowieso keinen Lohn mehr bekommen ?
> Von irgendwelchen vermeintlich sicheren Drittstaaten, die von der EU dazu deklariert werden, um irgendwie der Sache Herr zu werden ?



Wieso sollten denn Griechen/Italiener unsere deutsche Grenze sichern? Oder was bezweckst du mit deinem konfusen Beitrag?
Deutschland kann selbst entscheiden, welches Land sicher ist und welches nicht und nach dieser Regelung Asyl gewähren.




lunaticx schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gerne ... aber zuviele Vollpfosten ... dann setz dich eben durch ! Wenns sein muss per Gericht !
> Wenn hier doch ein hunderttausendfacher Gesetzesbruch vorliegt kann das doch bestimmt im Gericht eingeklagt werden.



Sieht man hier im Forum ja leider vorzüglich...
Aber wenn du es mir bezahlst, dann zieh ich gerne vor Gericht. Ansonsten habe ich leider nicht die Zeit dazu, da ich einer geregelten Arbeit nachgehe!
Aber wieso stellst du dich denn eig so dumm? Lesen kannst du doch scheinbar, sonst würdest du meine Beiträge ja nicht so fleißig zitieren. Wieso liest du dann nicht mal im Gesetz, da steht es klar geschrieben 




lunaticx schrieb:


> P.S.: Wenn ich dich durch meinen Post angegriffen fühlst, aber bei sowas geht mir eben die Hutschnurr hoch. Da schwingt eben sehr viel mit.
> Deal with it ... bist doch schon ein Großer.



Mein letzter Rat an dich, wenn du nicht gewillt bist vernünftig zu argumentieren und nur meinen musst den Troll abzugeben, dann wirst in Zukunft halt gemeldet  
Die Moderation sieht solche Sachen die einem durch die "Hutschnurr" gehen zum Glück nicht so locker.
Von daher bring doch mal Argumente und Belege mit ein 




Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so. Weil in Klön ein paar Leute kriminell  geworden sind, sind also alle Flüchjtlinge automatisch kriminell, weil  sie aus dem gleichen Kulturkreis kommen?



Hast du denn einen Beleg oder Beweis dafür, dass es nur ein paar sind?
Solange man das nicht an der Grenze nicht kontrolliert, muss man eben von dem Worst Case ausgehen. (Da wären wir im übrigen wieder bei den Grenzkontrollen, ich weiß ehrlich gesagt auch nicht was daran schlimm sein sollte, direkt an der Grenze Fingerabdrücke und nen Irisscan zu nehmen und anhand an einfachen Kriterien z.B. Herkunftsland darüber zu entscheiden, ob sie direkt abgewiesen werden oder eventuell ein Anrecht auf Asyl besteht. Wobei man auch hier klar sagen muss, wenn man sich an das Gesetz hält, worauf du wohl auch keine großen Stücke hälst, definitiv nein, da sie aus einem sicheren EU-Land kommen...)

Ansonsten auch die Frage an dich, wie viele hast du bei dir zu Hause aufgenommen und wie viel versorgst du finanziell und mit Essen, Trinken, Kleidung? Eventuell solltest du hier zuerst anpacken, bevor du den Weltverbesserer spielen möchtest 

Und hast du dich auch mit den finanziellen und kulturellen Probleme die sich daraus ergeben, ausgiebig auseinander gesetzt?

Vielleicht solltest du dir diese Fragen zuerstmal beantworten.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so, und die 1,5 Millionen türkische Staatsangehörige sind also alles Türken der 3. Generation?


Was sollen sie denn sonst sein? Wenn sie sich hier heimisch fühlen und sich integrieren wollen hätten sie ja wohl die Staatsangehörigkeit abgegeben und die Deutsche beantragt...


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hat sie doch indem die Linke gesagt hat das man zwar eine Rechtsnachfolge der SED ist, was nunmal so ist da in der Linken auch die ehemalige PDS aufgegangen ist, die nunmal die direkte rechtliche Nachfolgepartei der SED ist, daran gibt es nichts zu rüteln, aber man* politisch nicht die Nachfolgepartei der SED ist*,was sich im Parteiprogramm auch zweifelsfrei äußert.
> 
> Mehr abgrenzen kann man sich nunmal nicht, außer man wollte lügen...



Man könnte sich mehr abgrenzen, indem man halt die Rechtsnachfolge aufgibt. Ich sehe keine Probleme, das zu tun. Es wäre auch ein politischer Gewinn, da man dann glaubwürdiger argumentieren kann, dass man sich von der SED vollständig distanziert hat.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die SED hat nicht mehr Verbechen begangen als SPD, CDU in Deutschland, oder Republikaner und Demokraten in den USA. Was die SED begangen hat ist Unrecht, Unrecht ist aber noch nicht zwingend ein Verbrechen, genauso wenig wie mangelnde Demokratie.
> Darum war die DDR auch "nur" ein Un-Rechtsstaat und kein Verbrecherstaat wie das dritte Reich.



Bei aller berechtigen Kritik an der SPD und CDU, Dem. und Reps., aber ich sehe da schon Qualitätsunterschiede.

Und ich würde der DDR schon das Prädikat Verbrecherstaat aufdrücken, aber das ist wie gesagt, meine eigene Meinung. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Da existiert schlicht ein Unterschied, nämlich der das du das Unrecht in der DDR vermeiden konntest, wenn du wolltst, das konntest du im dritten Reich nicht, da warst du schlicht Jude, oder Roma, oder Sozialist, oder Kommunist und konntest nicht vermeiden deportiert zu werden.



Wenn du Kirchenmitglied oder Verwandter von Republikflüchtlingen warst, konntest du die gesellschaftliche Ausgrenzung nicht vermeiden.

Wenn du natürlich Deportation und Massenmord als Maßstab nimmst, natürlich da kann die DDR und auch kein anderer Staat (außer der Sowjetuniton unter Stalin, Kambodscha unter Pol Pot und Nordkorea unter den Kims) mithalten.

Aber es gibt auch andere Verbrechen, als Deportation und Massenmord.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das macht die Toten an der Innerdeutschen Grenze nicht besser, oder lebendig, aber rechtfertigt halt sicher kein Verbot wie bei der NSDAP die millionenfachen Mord und einen Weltkrieg zu verantworten hat.



Das die Verbrechen der NSDAP und des dritten Reichs einzigartig sind und jede Maßstab sprengen, steht wohl außer Frage.

Trotzdem gibt es aber auch unterhalb von Deportation und Völkermord Verbrechen, die ein Parteiverbot rechtfertigen.

Wenn ich mir angucke, wofür die SRP und die KPD verboten wurden (in meinen Augen beide völlig zu Recht), dann sollte eine Partei wie die SED erst Recht verboten werden.

Weil schlimmer als die zwei Parteien war die SED allemal. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so. Weil in Klön ein paar Leute kriminell geworden sind, sind also alle Flüchjtlinge automatisch kriminell, weil sie aus dem gleichen Kulturkreis kommen?
> So betrachtet sind dann auch alle Ostdeutschen Neonazis und Flüchtlingshasser, weil ein paar kriminelle von dort kommen?
> Oder wie muss ich das verstehen?



Dann verstehst du das falsch. Die Kriminellen in Köln achten unsere Gesetze nicht, weil sie Sexualdelikte begangen haben.

Das ist zweifelsfrei eine Straftat.

Die Sozialtouristen, die illegal unser Staatsgebiet betreten achten unsere Gesetze nicht, weil sie illegal einreisen. Auch das ist eine Straftat.

Zwei völlig verschiedenen Straftaten, aber beides kriminelle Handlungen.

Und warum wir illegale Einwanderer, die Anhänger des Islams sind, nicht aufnnehmen sollten, habe ich auch schon zwei lang, zwei breit erklärt.

Es gibt ca. 50-55 Staaten in denen diese Leute glücklich werden können, viele davon ohne Bürgerkrieg und Terror.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so, und die 1,5 Millionen türkische Staatsangehörige sind also alles Türken der 3. Generation?



Natürlich nicht, da sind auch 1., 2., und vllt. sogar 4. Generation bei. Du hast aber bestritten, dass es überhaupt türkische Staatsangehörige 3. Generation gibt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Kippa, das Symbol der Juden, mit einem Kampflied einer gewalttätigen Ideologie (der Kommunismus) zu vergleichen, ist schon stark zynisch.


Es geht nicht darum, Verhaltensweisen zu vergleichen, sondern Dir den Unterschied zwischen kleinen NoGo Area und pauschaler Ausgrenzung zu verdeutlichen. Übrigens ist beides kein Problem. Jeder Mensch jüdischen Glaubens ist hier herzlich willkommen, genauso, wie es überhaupt kein Problem ist, die Internationale zu singen. Sie gehört zu jedem 1.Mai Fest der Gewerkschaften, als Kampflied zur sozialen Gerechtigkeit dazu und ist alles andere als ein Aufruf zum Totschlag, sondern viel mehr ein Aufruf für sein Recht aufzustehen. 

NoGo Areas erlebte ich als Kind schon in sozialen Brennpunkte, die für uns Tabuzonen waren. Das ist sehr schade, aber es gibt leider gewaltbereite Menschen und sie stacheln sich gegenseitig an. Das in der Nähe von offen bekennenden Nazi jede Bürger Angst um sein Leben haben muss, weil diesem Mob irgendwas nicht passt, sollte jedem bewusst sein. Daraus aber nach Deinem hier immer wieder vorgetragenem Muster zu folgern, weil es ein paar dumpfbackige Deutsche gibt, dass natürlich alle Deutschen unberechenbare Monster sind, wäre eine völlig absurde Pauschalisierung. Und genau das kreiden wir Dir an, Deine undifferenzierte und pauschale Hetze, die aus jedem Beitrag quillt.

Niemand übersieht hier im Land die sozialen Brennpunkte. Wie verändern wir sie? Indem wir Menschen nicht ausgrenzen, sondern integrieren. Ich würde mich sogar um ausgestiegene Nazis kümmern und ihnen helfen, sich in unserer deutschen Gesellschaft zurecht zu finden. Dazu müssen sie aber erst einmal aussteigen, genauso, wie radikalisierte ehemalige IS-Kämpfer unter den Flüchtlingen gefunden und besonders betreut werden müssen.

Die Mehrheit möchte nicht in einem Land des braunen Terrors leben. Das brauchen wir nicht mehr und den Brandstiftern und Ausländerfeinden kann man nur ein lautes "VERPISST EUCH" entgegen schreien. Solange man sachlich über ein Thema redet, ist das völlig legitim. Sobald aber Straftaten begangen werden, hört jede Diskussion auf und die Straftäter gehören ins Gefängnis.


----------



## Do Berek (22. Februar 2016)

Grad auf Web.de gefunden:
http://web.de/magazine/politik/fluechtlingskrise-in-europa/anonymous-rassisten-facebook-trojaner-enttarnt-fremdenhass-31367252


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2016)

Do Berek schrieb:


> Grad auf Web.de gefunden:
> http://web.de/magazine/politik/fluechtlingskrise-in-europa/anonymous-rassisten-facebook-trojaner-enttarnt-fremdenhass-31367252


Den habe ich auch gesehen und laut gelacht, trotzdem ist es ein Trojaner und damit formal keinesfalls in Ordnung. Es wird auch genug gegeben haben, die den Beitrag als mahnendes Beispiel verlinkten und jetzt völlig ohne Begründung dieses Banner stehen haben. Es ist schade, dass sich die Fronten so verhärtn, weil es viel schöner wäre, wenn wir alle gemeinsam nach Lösungen suchen würden, anstatt die Gräben zwischen Mitte und rechts zu vertiefen.


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann verstehst du das falsch. Die Kriminellen in Köln achten unsere Gesetze nicht, weil sie Sexualdelikte begangen haben.
> 
> Das ist zweifelsfrei eine Straftat.
> 
> ...



Ja, Kriminelle eben.
Kriminelle Personen werden von der Polizei ermitteln und verhaftet, vom Staatsanwalt angeklagt und von einem Richter verurteil, wenn die Beweislage entsprechend ist.
Was hat das aber mit Flüchtlingen zu tun?
Genauso kannst du auch in einem Mob von Neo Nazis kommen, die dir die Knochen brechen, weil du einfach da bist.
Sind genauso kriminelle, die bestraft gehören.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht, da sind auch 1., 2., und vllt. sogar 4. Generation bei. Du hast aber bestritten, dass es überhaupt türkische Staatsangehörige 3. Generation gibt.



Als Deutscher Staatsbürger wirst du dann geboren, wenn ein Elternteil Deutscher ist.
Ein Kind, das in Deutschland geboren wird, ist auch dann Deutscher, selbst wenn die beiden Elternteile Ausländer sind, wenn die Eltern länger als 8 Jahre in Deutschland gelebt haben.
Würdest du mir da zustimmen, dass die Türken der ersten und vor allem der 2. Generation länger als 8 Jahre in Deutschland gelebt haben?
Ergo sind diese Kinder der 3. Generation automatisch deutsche.
Ob und wie viele davon die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft wieder ablegen -- kann man ja wenn man volljährig ist und nicht staatenlos wird -- weiß ich natürlich nicht. Keine Ahnung, ob es da eine Statistik gibt.


----------



## Poulton (22. Februar 2016)

Polizei-Affäre: Warum drei erfolgreiche Neonazi-Bekämpfer ihre Jobs verloren - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Das erklärt so manches.




Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Was sollen sie denn sonst sein? Wenn sie sich hier heimisch fühlen und sich integrieren wollen hätten sie ja wohl die Staatsangehörigkeit abgegeben und die Deutsche beantragt...


Und an die deutsche Staatsangehörigkeit kommt man natürlich wie in eine Kneipe?
Bundesregierung | Staatsangehorigkeit
Vorallem die vielen "aber" und "bestimmte Vorraussetzungen" sind interessant.

BMI  -  Einburgerung
Besonderes Schmankerl: 





> eigenständige Sicherung des Lebensunterhalts,


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und nocheinmal für Dich. Sozialisten sind keine Kommunisten. Was haben SPD, Grüne und die Linke mit Kommunismus zu tun? Aber schön, dass Du genau diese Vermutung von mir bestätigst.


Sozialisten sind auch nur "gemäßigte" Kommunisten, diese haben aber im Gegensatz zu den Sozialdemokraten auch oft ein Problem mit der Demokratie.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wieviele laufen bei Pediga mit? 0,1% der Bevölkerung? Oder sind es aktuell 0,01%?
> Schau Dir dagegen die Gegendemonstrationen an. Zwischen dem Finden einer Europa


Die Gegendemos, sind oft kleiner und bestehen aus Schülern und Studenten die von linken Lehrern beeinflusst wurden sind und Rentnern die mal in der SPD bzw. der SED waren.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> wie radikalisierte ehemalige IS-Kämpfer unter den Flüchtlingen gefunden und besonders betreut werden müssen.


Du bist für die Bestrafung von ehemaligen **-Wärtern aber willst ehemalige IS-Kämpfer wieder integrieren ?
Die Gräuel sind übrigens für die Opfer nicht besser...


----------



## DarkScorpion (22. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Den habe ich auch gesehen und laut gelacht, trotzdem ist es ein Trojaner und damit formal keinesfalls in Ordnung. Es wird auch genug gegeben haben, die den Beitrag als mahnendes Beispiel verlinkten und jetzt völlig ohne Begründung dieses Banner stehen haben. Es ist schade, dass sich die Fronten so verhärtn, weil es viel schöner wäre, wenn wir alle gemeinsam nach Lösungen suchen würden, anstatt die Gräben zwischen Mitte und rechts zu vertiefen.


Es war kein  Trojaner im Spiel. Der Ersteller der Posts hat einfach das Bild getauscht. Und alle die die angeblichen Gutscheine geteilt haben und sich aufgeregt haben, hatten auf einmal dieses blöde Nazi Bild geteilt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Sozialisten sind auch nur "gemäßigte" Kommunisten, diese haben aber im Gegensatz zu den Sozialdemokraten auch oft ein Problem mit der Demokratie....


Aha .... 




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die Gegendemos, sind oft kleiner und bestehen aus Schülern und Studenten die von linken Lehrern beeinflusst wurden sind und Rentnern die mal in der SPD bzw. der SED waren....


Ach, das sind Schüler? http://www.merkur.de/bilder/2015/10/25/5682524/1469938311-koeln-gegendemo-hogesa-dpa-Mo7p0qBeSNG.jpg




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Du bist für die Bestrafung von ehemaligen **-Wärtern aber willst ehemalige IS-Kämpfer wieder integrieren ?
> Die Gräuel sind übrigens für die Opfer nicht besser...


Keine Ahnung, was Du Aussagen wolltest, aber ich empfehle Dir, meinen Beitrag noch eimal in Ruhe zu lesen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. Februar 2016)

Das war die HOGESA-Gegendemo. Ich schrieb aber von den Gegendemos gegen die AfD und Pegida.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht nicht darum, Verhaltensweisen zu vergleichen, sondern Dir den Unterschied zwischen kleinen NoGo Area und pauschaler Ausgrenzung zu verdeutlichen. Übrigens ist beides kein Problem. Jeder Mensch jüdischen Glaubens ist hier herzlich willkommen,



Wenn man als Jude nicht mehr offen seine Religion durch das Tragen einer Kippa zeigen kann, dann gibt es sehr wohl No-Go-Areas.

Natürlich sind hier Menschen jüdischen Glaubens herzlich willkommen. Nur wird ihnen das Leben in Europa und auch in Deutschland immer mehr zur Gefahr.

Und woher dieser neue Antisemitismus kommt, ist auch offensichtlich.

Dieser Satz aus dem Artikel trifft es ziemlich gut:



			
				Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Anhänger der Willkommenskultur ziehen es häufig vor, über den Antisemitismus der aus dem arabischen Raum zu uns Kommenden hinwegzusehen.



Genau das machen hier genug. Es wurde in diesem (und anderen) Threads oft genug genau dieses Problem benannt. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> genauso, wie es überhaupt kein Problem ist, die Internationale zu singen. Sie gehört zu jedem 1.Mai Fest der Gewerkschaften, als Kampflied zur sozialen Gerechtigkeit dazu und ist alles andere als ein Aufruf zum Totschlag, sondern viel mehr ein Aufruf für sein Recht aufzustehen.



Die Internationale ist ein Kampflied des Kommunismus, einer totalitären Gewaltideologie der ca. 100 Mio. Menschen zum Opfer gefallen sind. Jeder der dieses Lied sing, verhöhnt diese Opfer.

Ich will auch nicht, dass in deutschen Städten das Horst-Wessel-Lied gesungen wird. Das ist genauso ein Kampflied einer totalitären Gewaltideologie.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> NoGo Areas erlebte ich als Kind schon in sozialen Brennpunkte, die für uns Tabuzonen waren. Das ist sehr schade, aber es gibt leider gewaltbereite Menschen und sie stacheln sich gegenseitig an. Das in der Nähe von offen bekennenden Nazi jede Bürger Angst um sein Leben haben muss, weil diesem Mob irgendwas nicht passt, sollte jedem bewusst sein.



Ich muss als Bürger mehr Angst davor haben haben, wenn jene Leute hier mal die Mehrheit haben, in deren Augen ich ein „Ungläubiger“ bin.

Aber vielleicht seid ihr auch schon alle vorsorglich konvertiert und habt deshalb keine Angst. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Daraus aber nach Deinem hier immer wieder vorgetragenem Muster zu folgern, weil es ein paar dumpfbackige Deutsche gibt, dass natürlich alle Deutschen unberechenbare Monster sind, wäre eine völlig absurde Pauschalisierung. Und genau das kreiden wir Dir an, Deine undifferenzierte und pauschale Hetze, die aus jedem Beitrag quillt.



Ein User der vorsätzlich lügt, sollte hier nicht den Moralhammer schwingen.

Passend dazu dieser Artikel.



			
				Die Zeit schrieb:
			
		

> Der Gutmensch glaubt, dass er, im Kampf für das, was er für "das Gute" hält, von jeder zwischenmenschlichen Rücksicht und jeder zivilisatorischen Regel entpflichtet ist. Beleidigungen, Demütigungen und sogar Gewalt sind erlaubt.



Das trifft den Nagel auf den Kopf.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Niemand übersieht hier im Land die sozialen Brennpunkte. Wie verändern wir sie? Indem wir Menschen nicht ausgrenzen, sondern integrieren. Ich würde mich sogar um ausgestiegene Nazis kümmern und ihnen helfen, sich in unserer deutschen Gesellschaft zurecht zu finden. Dazu müssen sie aber erst einmal aussteigen, genauso, wie radikalisierte ehemalige IS-Kämpfer unter den Flüchtlingen gefunden und besonders betreut werden müssen.



IS-Kämpfer gehören genau so wenig betreut wie ehemalige Angehörige der Schutzstaffel.

Sowas gehört vors Gericht oder wahlweise behandelt, so wie es z.B. die Luftwaffe der IDF macht.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit möchte nicht in einem Land des braunen Terrors leben. Das brauchen wir nicht mehr und den Brandstiftern und Ausländerfeinden kann man nur ein lautes "VERPISST EUCH" entgegen schreien. Solange man sachlich über ein Thema redet, ist das völlig legitim. Sobald aber Straftaten begangen werden, hört jede Diskussion auf und die Straftäter gehören ins Gefängnis.



Absolut richtig. 

Und kriminelle Einwanderer sind Straftäter die genau da hingehören. Danke dass du es endlich einsiehst.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, Kriminelle eben.
> Kriminelle Personen werden von der Polizei ermitteln und verhaftet, vom Staatsanwalt angeklagt und von einem Richter verurteil, wenn die Beweislage entsprechend ist.
> Was hat das aber mit Flüchtlingen zu tun?



Das es a) keine Flüchtlinge sind, sondern Sozialtouristen und b) dass das illegale Betreten des Staatsgebiet eine Straftat ist.



Threshold schrieb:


> Als Deutscher Staatsbürger wirst du dann geboren, wenn ein Elternteil Deutscher ist.
> Ein Kind, das in Deutschland geboren wird, ist auch dann Deutscher, selbst wenn die beiden Elternteile Ausländer sind, wenn die Eltern länger als 8 Jahre in Deutschland gelebt haben.
> Würdest du mir da zustimmen, dass die Türken der ersten und vor allem der 2. Generation länger als 8 Jahre in Deutschland gelebt haben?
> Ergo sind diese Kinder der 3. Generation automatisch deutsche.
> Ob und wie viele davon die deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft wieder ablegen -- kann man ja wenn man volljährig ist und nicht staatenlos wird -- weiß ich natürlich nicht. Keine Ahnung, ob es da eine Statistik gibt.



Und warum gibt es denn das Optionsmodell? Weil das alles schon per Gesetz Deutsche sind?

Natürlich gibt es hier auch türkische Staatsangehörige in dritter Generation.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die Gegendemos, sind oft kleiner und bestehen aus Schülern und Studenten die von linken Lehrern beeinflusst wurden sind und Rentnern die mal in der SPD bzw. der SED waren.



Oder wahlweise „tapfere“ Antifas die noch bei Mutti wohnen und nicht einen Tag ehrlich gearbeitet haben.


----------



## Bärenmarke (22. Februar 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und an die deutsche Staatsangehörigkeit kommt man natürlich wie in eine Kneipe?



Wie kommst du denn auf den Stuß? Hat doch niemand hier behauptet, soll ja auch kein Wunschkonzert sein, wo es einem nachgeworfen wird. Aber jeder der sie haben möchte und sich dafüf einsetzt, dem steht nichts im Weg sie auch zu bekommen.
Von daher passt die Aussage von  Kaaruzo sehr gut, da es hierbei um Menschen geht die offentsichtlich kein Interesse haben sich zu integrieren und sich hier auch nicht heimisch fühlen und das sind dann eben keine Deutsche. (Ich wunder mich ehrlich gesagt wie du und manch andere Leute auf diese abstruse Idee kommen, die Leute behaupten dies doch größtenteils offenkundig selbst von sich...)


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Februar 2016)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Wie kommst du denn auf den Stuß? Hat doch niemand hier behauptet, soll ja auch kein Wunschkonzert sein, wo es einem nachgeworfen wird. Aber jeder der sie haben möchte und sich dafüf einsetzt, dem steht nichts im Weg sie auch zu bekommen.
> Von daher passt die Aussage von  Kaaruzo sehr gut, da es hierbei um Menschen geht die offentsichtlich kein Interesse haben sich zu integrieren und sich hier auch nicht heimisch fühlen und das sind dann eben keine Deutsche. (Ich wunder mich ehrlich gesagt wie du und manch andere Leute auf diese abstruse Idee kommen, die Leute behaupten dies doch größtenteils offenkundig selbst von sich...)



Ich finde den Beitrag gerade nicht, aber es gab mal einen Beitrag wo eine junge Frau direkt nach der Passvergabe in die Kamera gesagt hat, sie fühlt sich nicht als Deutsche und will auch gar keine sein, es geht ihr nur um den Pass.

Solchen Leute gehört die Staatsbürgerschaft noch an Ort und Stelle entzogen. 

Vergleich das mal mit Einbürgerungen in den USA. Die Leute dort sind stolz, wenn sie Amerikaner geworden sind. Da liegen Welten zwischen.


----------



## Poulton (22. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Vergleich das mal mit Einbürgerungen in den USA. Die Leute dort sind stolz, wenn sie Amerikaner geworden sind. Da liegen Welten zwischen.


In den USA reicht es aus, auf deren Gebiet geboren worden zu sein und man hat automatisch und unwiderrufbar die Staatsbürgerschaft*. Also das genaue Gegenteil von den "wenn" und "bestimmte Vorraussetzungen" von Schland.


*= Das sorgt auch für einen Gebär-Urlaub aus allen möglichen Ländern in die USA: Asiatinnen reisen zum „Gebar-Urlaub“ in die USA
Schnell nach Amerika, wenn das Baby kommt - DIE WELT
www.geburt-in-amerika.com - DER SPIEGEL 16/2010
Was wohl hierzulande los wäre, wenn man das klassische Geburtsortprinzip einführen würde und deswegen ein Gebär-Urlaub aus allen möglichen Ländern einsetzt und die Flüchtlingskinder die hier in Deutschland geboren werden, automatisch eine, von Behörden oder Gerichten nicht widerrufbare, Staatsbürgerschaft haben?


----------



## Verminaard (22. Februar 2016)

Ich glaub die wollen wirklich irgendwelche rechten Regierungen haben.
Anders kann ich mir sowas nicht erklaeren: EU-Kommission: "Osterreich darf Fluchtlinge nicht durchwinken" - Flucht und Politik - derStandard.at › Panorama
In Oesterreich ist die FPÖ nicht unbedingt schwach, aber mit solchen Sachen kroent man den Strache ja schon fast.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich glaub die wollen wirklich irgendwelche rechten Regierungen haben.
> Anders kann ich mir sowas nicht erklaeren: EU-Kommission: "Osterreich darf Fluchtlinge nicht durchwinken" - Flucht und Politik - derStandard.at › Panorama
> In Oesterreich ist die FPÖ nicht unbedingt schwach, aber mit solchen Sachen kroent man den Strache ja schon fast.


Seit dem Ende der Weimarer Republik gab es nicht so einen Aufstieg einer Partei wie bei der AfD bzw. FPÖ in Deutschland bzw. Österreich.
Selbst die Grünen waren 3 Jahre nach ihrer Gründung nicht so stark. Manchmal vermute ich darin Absicht.



Poulton schrieb:


> Was wohl hierzulande los wäre, wenn man das klassische Geburtsortprinzip einführen würde und deswegen ein Gebär-Urlaub aus allen möglichen Ländern einsetzt und die Flüchtlingskinder die hier in Deutschland geboren werden, automatisch eine, von Behörden oder Gerichten nicht widerrufbare, Staatsbürgerschaft haben?


Das wäre eine Katastrophe.


----------



## Amon (22. Februar 2016)

Du darfst doch nicht mit der Weimarer Republik kommen, das wird in der Schule doch nicht mehr durchgenommen.  Ich kann mich noch gut an die Aussage meines Geschichtslehrers erinnern. "Weimarer Republik? Das ist zu kompliziert für euch das lassen wir mal weg."


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das es a) keine Flüchtlinge sind, sondern Sozialtouristen und b) dass das illegale Betreten des Staatsgebiet eine Straftat ist.



Sie sind ja nicht illegal hier, sie warten, dass ihr Asyl Antrag bearbeitet wird. Das dauert eben.
Und jeder, der kommt, ist also automatisch ein Sozialtourist?

Was ist mit den ganzen Neo Nazis, die wahrscheinlich in ihrem Leben auch noch nie richtig gearbeitet haben und vom Staat leben? Von dem Staat, der ihnen eine Wohnung und Essen gibt.
Schon komisch.
Wer das Grundgesetz ablehnt, sollte meiner Meinung nach gar nichts bekommen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und warum gibt es denn das Optionsmodell? Weil das alles schon per Gesetz Deutsche sind?
> 
> Natürlich gibt es hier auch türkische Staatsangehörige in dritter Generation.



Weil man den Menschen die Entscheidung frei gestellt hat, die Staatsbürgerschaft zu wählen, wenn sie Volljährig sind.
In einem freien Land geht sowas.
Und wenn die dann die türkische Staatsbürgerschaft wählen, müssen sie eben auch mit den Konsequenzen leben, die das mit sich bringt.
Ich persönlich würde ja die Staatsbürgerschaft des Landes wählen, in dem ich geboren bin, in dem ich aufgewachsen bin, dessen Sprache ich beherrsche, in dem ich leben will und alt werden will.
Man stelle sich mal vor, man will mit den Freunden schnell mal nach Belgien fahren.
An sich kein Problem. Rein ins Auto und los, Schwupps ist man dort und schlägt sich mit dem Kreisverkehr herum.
Der in Deutschland geborene Türke, der seinen deutschen Pass mit 18 abgegeben hat, hat hier ein Problem.
Der kann nicht einfach so nach Belgien fahren, der muss ein Visum beantragen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Oder wahlweise „tapfere“ Antifas die noch bei Mutti wohnen und nicht einen Tag ehrlich gearbeitet haben.



Pauschalisierst du wieder oder diffamierst du?
Ist immer schlecht abzuschätzen.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Februar 2016)

Ich sehe keinen Zusammenhang zu Weimar. Jetzt sind die Militanten sehr schwach im Gegensatz zu Weimar.


----------



## Amon (22. Februar 2016)

Was ist denn mit den staatsfeindlichen Brandstiftern von der Antifa? Die lehnen diesen Staat ab, aber die Sozialleistungen die er ihnen bietet und die finanzielle Unterstützungen von Gewerkschaften und Parteien nehmen Sie gerne an. Von denen geht auch niemand arbeiten.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich sehe keinen Zusammenhang zu Weimar. Jetzt sind die Militanten sehr schwach im Gegensatz zu Weimar.


Das stimmt, aber mit der Antifa im linken Lager sind wir auf dem Weg, wieder militante Gruppen zu haben.


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit den staatsfeindlichen Brandstiftern von der Antifa? Die lehnen diesen Staat ab, aber die Sozialleistungen die er ihnen bietet und die finanzielle Unterstützungen von Gewerkschaften und Parteien nehmen Sie gerne an. Von denen geht auch niemand arbeiten.



Sitzblockaden üben also das gleiche Gewaltpotenzial aus wie Brandanschläge auf Flüchtlingsunterkünfte?


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Februar 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> In den USA reicht es aus, auf deren Gebiet geboren worden zu sein und man hat automatisch und unwiderrufbar die Staatsbürgerschaft*. Also das genaue Gegenteil von den "wenn" und "bestimmte Vorraussetzungen" von Schland.
> *= Das sorgt auch für einen Gebär-Urlaub aus allen möglichen Ländern in die USA: Asiatinnen reisen zum „Gebar-Urlaub“ in die USA
> Schnell nach Amerika, wenn das Baby kommt - DIE WELT
> www.geburt-in-amerika.com - DER SPIEGEL 16/2010



Das Geburtsortprinzip (das du hier beschreibst) gilt aber nur für auf dem Gebiet der USA Geborene. Ich meinte damit legale Einwanderer die in den USA leben und dann Staatsbürger werden wollen. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Was wohl hierzulande los wäre, wenn man das klassische Geburtsortprinzip einführen würde und deswegen ein Gebär-Urlaub aus allen möglichen Ländern einsetzt und die Flüchtlingskinder die hier in Deutschland geboren werden, automatisch eine, von Behörden oder Gerichten nicht widerrufbare, Staatsbürgerschaft haben?



Glücklicherweise haben wir aber das Abstammungsprinzip. Ist mMn auch viel logischer, als das Geburtsortprinzip. Damit beugt man nämlich genau dem Missbrauch vor, denn du mit den verlinkten Artikeln aufzeigst.



Threshold schrieb:


> Sie sind ja nicht illegal hier, sie warten, dass ihr Asyl Antrag bearbeitet wird. Das dauert eben.



Ich habe die entsprechenden Gesetzte jetzt mehr als ein Mal verlinkt.

Ich warte ja immer noch auf die Antwort, welches Nachbarland Deutschlands kein sicherer Drittstaat bzw. kein Mitgliedsstaat der europäischen Union ist.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und jeder, der kommt, ist also automatisch ein Sozialtourist?



Wenn er illegal einreist? Ja absolut.



Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist mit den ganzen Neo Nazis, die wahrscheinlich in ihrem Leben auch noch nie richtig gearbeitet haben und vom Staat leben? Von dem Staat, der ihnen eine Wohnung und Essen gibt.
> Schon komisch.
> Wer das Grundgesetz ablehnt, sollte meiner Meinung nach gar nichts bekommen.



Das sind leider aber alles deutsche Staatsangehörige, die hier legal geboren worden. Die kannst du (im Gegensatz zu den illegalen Einwanderer) nicht abschieben.

Sehr wohl kannst du sie aber für ihre Verbrechen verurteilen. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil man den Menschen die Entscheidung frei gestellt hat, die Staatsbürgerschaft zu wählen, wenn sie Volljährig sind.
> In einem freien Land geht sowas.



Entweder sie sind deutsche Staatsangehörige, oder türkische. Ich bin gegen doppelte Staatsbürgerschaften (generell, nicht nur bei der Problematik Deutscher/Türke).

Das sorgt nur für unnötige Probleme und Bürokratie, und erleichtert es kriminelle, sich der Strafe zu entziehen.

Einfach konsequent das Abstammungsprinzip anwenden. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wenn die dann die türkische Staatsbürgerschaft wählen, müssen sie eben auch mit den Konsequenzen leben, die das mit sich bringt.



Für mich wäre die erste Konsequenz, sie dann abzuschieben. Wer hier geboren und aufgewachsen ist, aber kein deutscher Staatsbürger sein möchte, der soll hier auch nicht leben.

Der schwört ja seine Treue offensichtlich einem anderen Land. Dann soll er auch in das Land ziehen.



Threshold schrieb:


> U Ich persönlich würde ja die Staatsbürgerschaft des Landes wählen, in dem ich geboren bin, in dem ich aufgewachsen bin, dessen Sprache ich beherrsche, in dem ich leben will und alt werden will.



Sollte man meinen.



Amon schrieb:


> Was ist denn mit den staatsfeindlichen Brandstiftern von der Antifa? Die lehnen diesen Staat ab, aber die Sozialleistungen die er ihnen bietet und die finanzielle Unterstützungen von Gewerkschaften und Parteien nehmen Sie gerne an. Von denen geht auch niemand arbeiten.



Vermutlich um so den Staat zu schaden, den sie so verachten. 

Man sollte diese arbeitsscheuen Subjekte mal nach China schicken (ist ja ein kommunistischer Staat, sollte den Antifas doch gefallen) und dort können sie ja mal sehen, wie die chinesischen Sicherheitskräfte mit solchen Subjekten umgehen.

Mal sehen ob die "tapferen" Antifas dann immer noch in Deutschland von Polizeigewalt sprechen.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber mit der Antifa im linken Lager sind wir auf dem Weg, wieder militante Gruppen zu haben.



Damals der Rotfrontkämpferbund, heute die Antifa. Ich sehe da keinen Unterschied. 

Es ist der gleiche Linksterrorismus.



Threshold schrieb:


> Sitzblockaden üben also das gleiche Gewaltpotenzial aus wie Brandanschläge auf Flüchtlingsunterkünfte?



Schöne Verharmlosung. Weil die Antifa ja auch nur mit Sitzblockaden auffällt? 

Ich wohn in Hamburg. Ich sehe jeden 1. Mai was diese Linksterroristen machen, wenn sie wieder einen gesamten Stadtteil terrorisieren.


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das Geburtsortprinzip (das du hier beschreibst) gilt aber nur für auf dem Gebiet der USA geborenen. Ich meinte damit legale Einwanderer die in den USA leben und dann Staatsbürger werden wollen.



Das gilt natürlich für alles, auf denen die US Flagge weht, also auch das Boot der Küstenwache, das die Kubaner aus dem Wasser fischt und wo die Frau dann ihr Kind auf dem Boot der Küstenwache kriegt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das sind leider aber alles deutsche Staatsangehörige, die hier legal geboren worden. Die kannst du (im Gegensatz zu den illegalen Einwanderer) nicht abschieben.
> 
> Sehr wohl kannst du sie aber für ihre Verbrechen verurteilen.



Blöd nur, dass der Staat auf dem rechten Auge immer so blind ist.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Entweder sie sind deutsche Staatsangehörige, oder türkische. Ich bin gegen doppelte Staatsbürgerschaften (generell, nicht nur bei der Problematik Deutscher/Türke).
> 
> Das sorgt nur für unnötige Probleme und Bürokratie, und erleichtert es kriminelle, sich der Strafe zu entziehen.



Wie gesagt, wenn sie Volljährig sind, müssen sie sich entscheiden.
Das gilt auch für den Deutschen, der z.B. in den USA geboren wurde und automatisch US Amerikaner ist.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Für mich wäre die erste Konsequenz, sie dann abzuschieben. Wer hier geboren und aufgewachsen ist, aber kein deutscher Staatsbürger sein möchte, der soll hier auch nicht leben.
> 
> Der schwört ja seine Treue offensichtlich einem anderen Land. Dann soll er auch in das Land ziehen.



Also hat er automatisch kein Aufenthaltsrecht?
Das hat er aber, auch wenn er sich für die türkische statt der deutschen Staatsbürgerschaft entscheidet.
Oder willst du schnell die Gesetze ändern?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schöne Verharmlosung. Weil die Antifa ja auch nur mit Sitzblockaden auffällt?
> 
> Ich wohn in Hamburg. Ich sehe jeden 1. Mai was diese Linksterroristen machen, wenn sie wieder einen gesamten Stadtteil terrorisieren.



Ich wohne auf dem Dorf. Mir sind noch nie Linksextreme über den Weg gelaufen, aber hier gibt es ein paar Rechte, die ihre Ideologien ausleben und trotzdem noch frei herumlaufen.
Wo wir dann wieder beim rechten Auge sind.


----------



## Verminaard (22. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sie sind ja nicht illegal hier, sie warten, dass ihr Asyl Antrag bearbeitet wird. Das dauert eben.
> Und jeder, der kommt, ist also automatisch ein Sozialtourist?



Das ist bisschen Definitionssache. Dublinabkommen gilt wieder seit einiger Zeit.
Selbst die Aussetzung durch Merkel ist sehr zweifelhaft, weil sie dadurch die ganzen Transitlaender richtung Deutschland mit in die Pflicht genommen hat, ohne Absprache.
Sobald ein Fluechtling aus dem Gefahrengebiet ist, gilt er dann noch immer als Fluechtling oder ist es dann ein Wirtschaftsfluechtling?




Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist mit den ganzen Neo Nazis, die wahrscheinlich in ihrem Leben auch noch nie richtig gearbeitet haben und vom Staat leben? Von dem Staat, der ihnen eine Wohnung und Essen gibt.
> Schon komisch.
> Wer das Grundgesetz ablehnt, sollte meiner Meinung nach gar nichts bekommen.



Meinst du jetzt wirklich Alle damit? 
Wuerde ich sehr begruessen. Jeder der das Grundgesetz ablehnt oder Religion ueber das Grundgesetz stellt, sollte freiwillig aus Deutschland gehen muessen.
Egal welche Staatsbuergerschaft dieser Mensch hat.

/edit, hab wohl zulange gebraucht



Threshold schrieb:


> Sitzblockaden üben also das gleiche  Gewaltpotenzial aus wie Brandanschläge auf  Flüchtlingsunterkünfte?



Ich dachte schon ernsthaft das du ueber solche unsinnigen Vergleiche hinweg bist.
Hatte ich wohl wieder mal Pech beim Denken.
Solltest  dir mal anschauen was die Maedels und Jungs von dieser Vereinigung noch  so anstellen. Hat nicht immer was mit friedlichem Demostrieren oder  Blockieren zu tun.



Threshold schrieb:


> Blöd nur, dass der Staat auf dem rechten Auge immer so blind ist.


Bloed das der Staat wohl auf beiden Augen blind ist. 
Huch ist ja gar nicht mal so blind. Proteste gegen Pegida und Co.: Demogeld fur Antifas - taz.de 
Ich  weis nicht wie nahe an der Wahrheit dieser Artikel ist. Sollte es so  sein ist die Regierung mitverantwortlich an Koerperverletzungen usw. 
Steinewerfer gegen (vermeintlich) rechte Demos als Stichwort.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich wohne auf dem Dorf. Mir sind noch nie Linksextreme über den Weg  gelaufen, aber hier gibt es ein paar Rechte, die ihre Ideologien  ausleben und trotzdem noch frei herumlaufen.
> Wo wir dann wieder beim rechten Auge sind.



Dein Dorf ist aber kein Maßstab fuer ganz Deutschland (357.168 km², wie groß ist euer Dorf?) 
Schlimm das es solche Spinner bei euch gibt und anscheinend genuegend Unterstuetzung bekommen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (22. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sie sind ja nicht illegal hier, sie warten, dass ihr Asyl Antrag bearbeitet wird. Das dauert eben.
> Und jeder, der kommt, ist also automatisch ein Sozialtourist?



Über 60k Beiträge und dann so einen Mist von sich geben ist schon irgendwie armselig...
Es wurde mittlerweile bereits mehrfacht erwähnt und auch belegt, dass sie gesetzlich keinen Anspruch auf Asyl haben. Hast du denn schon einmal in deinem Leben einen Blick in das vielfach von dir genannte Grundgesetz geworfen?
Oder ignorierst du es hier bewusst? Falls ja könnte man deinen Beitrag auch als Spam und somit einen Verstoß gegen die Forenregelnd auffassen.
Da steht klipp und klar drin, dass jemand der aus einem sicheren europäischen Land zu uns kommt (was hier der Fall ist), kein Asyl gewährt bekommt.
Von daher ja sie sind Sozialtouristen, die auf unseren Kosten leben  
Gehst du im übrigen selbst einer Arbeitstätigkeit nach und weißt wie viel Geld dir der Staat im Monat abknüpft?




Threshold schrieb:


> Wer das Grundgesetz ablehnt, sollte meiner Meinung nach gar nichts bekommen.



Dann solltest du aufjedenfall auch nie etwas in deinem Leben bekommen, da du es ja auch ablehnst...




Threshold schrieb:


> Pauschalisierst du wieder oder diffamierst du?
> Ist immer schlecht abzuschätzen.



Er tut nichts von beidem, er hält sich an die Fakten, was man von dir nicht behaupten kann. Du bringst genau 0,0 Belege für deine teils äußerst waghalsigen Aussagen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Sitzblockaden üben also das gleiche Gewaltpotenzial aus wie Brandanschläge auf Flüchtlingsunterkünfte?



Das waren aber interessante Sitzblockaden wo halb Frankfurt gebrandt hat...
In deiner Wahrnehmung scheint etwas deutlich zu weit nach links verschoben!


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. Februar 2016)

Die Hetze in den Medien kennt keine Grenzen mehr: Clausnitz: Ein Fall fur den Bundeszwang? | ZEIT ONLINE
Die Einsetzung eines Bundeskommissars, wäre schlimmstenfalls der erste Schritt in die Richtung zum Zerfall der Demokratie.


----------



## Threshold (22. Februar 2016)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Über 60k Beiträge und dann so einen Mist von sich geben ist schon irgendwie armselig...





Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Gehst du im übrigen selbst einer Arbeitstätigkeit nach und weißt wie viel Geld dir der Staat im Monat abknüpft?



Deine persönlichen Angriffe kannst du dir sparen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (22. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Deine persönlichen Angriffe kannst du dir sparen.



Wo bitte sind das persönliche Angriffe? Du wurdest schon des öfteren auf Fakten hingewiesen und ignorierst sie bewusst, bzw. lässt Tatsachen weg.  Und von jemandem der hier über 60 000 Beiträge hat, kann man doch wohl mehr erwarten oder sehe ich das falsch?
Es seidenn man hat natürlich keine wirklichen Argumente...
Aber ich lasse mich wirklich sehr gerne eines besseren belehren! 

Und was soll an dem zweiten Punkt ein persönlicher Angriff sein? Es ist eine legitime Frage, denn nur wenn du das mit einem Ja beantworten kannst, kannst du in etwa abschätzen, was durch diese "Flüchtlings"krise für Kosten auf uns zu kommen. Gerade bei Studenten die in ihrer utopischen Phantasiewelt auf der Uni leben (und ja ich hab auch so Freunde), ist dies nämlich nicht der Fall.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich wohne auf dem Dorf. Mir sind noch nie Linksextreme über den Weg  gelaufen, aber hier gibt es ein paar Rechte, die ihre Ideologien  ausleben und trotzdem noch frei herumlaufen.
> Wo wir dann wieder beim rechten Auge sind.



Klingt für mich eher danach, dass dich die "pöhsen" Rechten auf dem Dorf immer gemobbt/gehänselt oder sonst was haben und du jetzt einen Groll gegen alles konservative hegst.


----------



## JePe (22. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Proteste gegen Pegida und Co.: Demogeld fur Antifas - taz.de



Die dort bemuehten Quellen fuehren entweder zu "File not found"-Meldungen oder zum Arbeitskreis "Dumm wie Brot" in der NPD. Haette zwar nicht sein koennen, waere aber trotzdem schoen gewesen ...



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Es wurde mittlerweile bereits mehrfacht erwähnt und auch belegt, dass sie gesetzlich keinen Anspruch auf Asyl haben. Hast du denn schon einmal in deinem Leben einen Blick in das vielfach von dir genannte Grundgesetz geworfen?
> Oder ignorierst du es hier bewusst? Falls ja könnte man deinen Beitrag auch als Spam und somit einen Verstoß gegen die Forenregelnd auffassen.
> Da steht klipp und klar drin, dass jemand der aus einem sicheren europäischen Land zu uns kommt (was hier der Fall ist), kein Asyl gewährt bekommt.
> Von daher ja sie sind Sozialtouristen, die auf unseren Kosten leben



Eigentlich ist im Artikel 16a von Mitgliedsstaaten der Europaeischen Gemeinschaften die Rede. Aber warum sich mit Details aufhalten, wenn das Abendland in Gefahr ist ...

Was ich nirgendwo finden konnte - weder im Artikel 16a des Grundgesetzes noch im Aufenthalts- oder Asylgesetz - ist der Terminus "Sozialtourist". Weshalb ich den auch fuer eine herabwuerdigende, rassistische, xenophobe und tendenziell justiziable Vokabel halte. Womit wir wieder bei den Forenregeln angekommen sind, die Du ja selbst ins Spiel gebracht hast.


----------



## Poulton (22. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Bloed das der Staat wohl auf beiden Augen blind ist.
> Huch ist ja gar nicht mal so blind. Proteste gegen Pegida und Co.: Demogeld fur Antifas - taz.de


Mal daraus zitieren:


> Screenshot:                     facebook.com/*dummwiebrot*





> _Update 18:40 Uhr: Die Ereignisse überschlagen sich: Soeben_ erreichte uns die Nachricht_,  dass der Vorstand von „Antifa e.V.“ die volle Verantwortung „für die  durch den Verlust des USB-Sticks mit brisanten Dokumenten  veröffentlichten Informationen“ übernimmt. Wegen des „unermesslichen  Schadens für die Bewegung“ tritt *P. Flasterstein* von all seinen Ämtern  zurück._


Du fällst auch auf jede Verarsche rein. 

23.12.2015: Erneut Fake-Aufruf von >>Antifa e. V.<< (Tageszeitung junge Welt)
Antifa Geldausgabe? Da gab es wohl doch kein Geld - mimikama. Zuerst denken-dann klicken (ZDDK)




Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Es wurde mittlerweile bereits mehrfacht erwähnt und auch belegt, dass sie gesetzlich keinen Anspruch auf Asyl haben.


So?


> Im Monat Januar lag die Gesamtschutzquote für alle HKL (Rechtsstellung eines Flüchtlings nach der Genfer
> Flüchtlingskonvention, subsidiärer Schutz gem. § 4 Abs. 1 AsylG und Abschiebungsverbot gem. § 60 Abs. 5 o.
> 7 AufenthG) bei 64,0 % (31.623 positive Entscheidungen von insgesamt 49.384).
> 
> BAMF - Bundesamt fur Migration und Fluchtlinge  -  Asylzahlen - Aktuelle Zahlen zu Asyl



Demnach müssten die Behörden ja nicht wissen was sie tun, wenn sich solche Gesamtschutzquoten ergeben? Oder wird nur mal wieder offenbar, dass einige Schreiberlinge keine Ahnung von dem haben wovon sie reden?



PS: http://www.heute.de/afd-so-behandeln-wie-eltern-bockige-kinder-behandeln-42119092.html


----------



## Bester_Nick (22. Februar 2016)

Worauf man sich in jedem Fall berufen kann, ist das Gutachten von Udo Di Fabio, der 12 Jahre Bundesverfassungsrichter war und einen einwandfreien Leumund hat.



> Im Januar 2016 wurde das Rechtsgutachten _Migrationskrise als föderales Verfassungsproblem_ veröffentlicht, das Di Fabio im Auftrag der CSU-geführten bayerischen Staatsregierung erstellte.[SUP][11][/SUP] Mit Bezug auf die Flüchtlingskrise in Deutschland ab 2015 schrieb er darin unter anderem:[SUP][12][/SUP][SUP][13]
> 
> [/SUP]„„Der Bund ist aus verfassungsrechtlichen Gründen (...) verpflichtet,  wirksame Kontrollen der Bundesgrenzen wieder aufzunehmen, wenn das  gemeinsame europäische Grenzsicherungs- und Einwanderungssystem  vorübergehend oder dauerhaft gestört ist (...) Das Grundgesetz  garantiert nicht den Schutz aller Menschen weltweit durch faktische oder  rechtliche Einreiseerlaubnis. Eine solche unbegrenzte Rechtspflicht  besteht auch weder europarechtlich noch völkerrechtlich.““​
> Das Gutachten fand politische und mediale Beachtung, da es die Grenzöffnung der deutschen Bundesregierung während der Flüchtlingskrise in Deutschland ab 2015  als Verstoß gegen geltendes Recht einordnete. Damit räumt Di Fabios  Gutachten dem Freistaat Erfolgsaussichten bei einem möglichen  Bund-Länder-Streit vor dem Bundesverfassungsgericht  gegen die Bundesregierung ein, der erreichen will, dass an den  bayerischen Außengrenzen „wieder rechtlich geordnete Verhältnisse  herzustellen“ seien.[SUP][14][/SUP]



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Udo_Di_Fabio


----------



## Bärenmarke (22. Februar 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist im Artikel 16a von Mitgliedsstaaten der Europaeischen Gemeinschaften die Rede. Aber warum sich mit Details aufhalten, wenn das Abendland in Gefahr ist ...



Und Österreich ist keines dieser Länder?
Eventuell hättest du da im Geografiunterricht besser aufpassen sollen, da du dich somit selbst widerlegt hast 




JePe schrieb:


> Was ich nirgendwo finden konnte - weder im Artikel 16a des Grundgesetzes noch im Aufenthalts- oder Asylgesetz - ist der Terminus "Sozialtourist". Weshalb *ich* den auch fuer eine herabwuerdigende, rassistische, xenophobe und tendenziell justiziable Vokabel halte. Womit wir wieder bei den Forenregeln angekommen sind, die Du ja selbst ins Spiel gebracht hast.



Ich hab es dir mal noch extra markiert. Du darfst für dich gerne denken was du willst, ob es dann auch den Forenregeln oder einer allgemein gültigen Aussage entspricht ist wiederum eine andere Sache.
Aber du kannst uns ja bestimmt im Detail erklären, wieso der Begriff für dich all dies darstellt, da sind wir mal gespannt!



Poulton schrieb:


> Demnach müssten die Behörden ja nicht wissen was sie tun, wenn sich solche Gesamtschutzquoten ergeben? Oder wird nur mal wieder offenbar, dass einige Schreiberlinge keine Ahnung von dem haben wovon sie reden?



Du weißt schon, von wem die Behörden die Anweisung bekommen? Sprich wenn Merkel sich nicht an das GG hält, tun es auch die untergegeben nicht.
Aber du bist ja hier der Mister 9 mal klug 
Du vermittelst hier eher den Eindruck, als ob du keine Ahnung hast von was du schreibst und einfach verbitterst versucht deine antifa und co in gutes Licht zu rücken. Ansonsten müsstest du ja auch nicht ständig gegen die AFD hetzen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das gilt natürlich für alles, auf denen die US Flagge weht, also auch das Boot der Küstenwache, das die Kubaner aus dem Wasser fischt und wo die Frau dann ihr Kind auf dem Boot der Küstenwache kriegt.



Ich sagte doch bereits, dass ich frisch geborene nicht meine. Das die gemäß Geburtsortprinzip sofort US-Amerikaner sind, ist mir bewusst.



Threshold schrieb:


> Blöd nur, dass der Staat auf dem rechten Auge immer so blind ist.



Komisch, ich wohne in einer Stadt wo Linksterroristen seit 26 Jahren rechtswidrig ein Gebäude besetzen. Auch sonst kann ich nicht erkennen, dass der Stadt mit der notwenige Härte gegen Linksterrorismus vorgeht. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, wenn sie Volljährig sind, müssen sie sich entscheiden.



Das ist ja der Punkt, den ich für falsch erachte. Abstammungsprinzip konsequent umgesetzt, dann kann man das Optionsmodell auch abschaffen. Spart Zeit, Geld und Bürokratie.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das gilt auch für den Deutschen, der z.B. in den USA geboren wurde und automatisch US Amerikaner ist.



Ich gebe zu, ich kenne die entsprechende US-Gesetzgebung nicht, war aber bisher der Meinung, dass man sich als geborener US-Amerikaner der Eltern mit anderer Staatsangehörigkeit hat, nicht entscheiden muss.



Threshold schrieb:


> Also hat er automatisch kein Aufenthaltsrecht?
> Das hat er aber, auch wenn er sich für die türkische statt der deutschen Staatsbürgerschaft entscheidet.
> Oder willst du schnell die Gesetze ändern?



Dafür plädiere ich. Optionsmodell abschaffen und konsequent Abstammungsprinzip anwenden. 

Dann ist Problem nicht mehr existent, weil sich niemand mehr bei der Volljährigkeit entscheiden muss. Finde ich eh unbegreiflich. Für mein Rechtsempfinden, sollte die Staatsangehörigkeit mit der Geburt feststehen. 

Wer sie später ändern will, soll sich den normalen Einwanderungsgesetzen des Landes stellen. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich wohne auf dem Dorf. Mir sind noch nie Linksextreme über den Weg gelaufen, aber hier gibt es ein paar Rechte, die ihre Ideologien ausleben und trotzdem noch frei herumlaufen.
> Wo wir dann wieder beim rechten Auge sind.



Und ich erlebe es in Hamburg anders. Womit wir wieder beim linken Auge sind.



JePe schrieb:


> Eigentlich ist im Artikel 16a von Mitgliedsstaaten der Europaeischen Gemeinschaften die Rede. Aber warum sich mit Details aufhalten, wenn das Abendland in Gefahr ist ...



Ich meine, dass der entsprechende Artikel (16aGG) geändert wurde, als es noch EG (Europäische Gemeinschaft), nicht EU (europäische Union) hieß.

Aber solche Spitzfindigkeiten ändern nichts. Es ist klar, was gemeint ist. Und Fakt ist, mir konnte noch niemand bisher ein Nachbarland Deutschlands aufzählen, das kein sicherer Drittstaat ist.



JePe schrieb:


> Was ich nirgendwo finden konnte - weder im Artikel 16a des Grundgesetzes noch im Aufenthalts- oder Asylgesetz - ist der Terminus "Sozialtourist". Weshalb ich den auch fuer eine herabwuerdigende, rassistische, xenophobe und tendenziell justiziable Vokabel halte. Womit wir wieder bei den Forenregeln angekommen sind, die Du ja selbst ins Spiel gebracht hast.



Dann erkläre mal bitte, warum das bei diesem Begriff so sein sollte. Bin gespannt.



Poulton schrieb:


> So?
> 
> 
> Demnach müssten die Behörden ja nicht wissen was sie tun, wenn sich solche Gesamtschutzquoten ergeben? Oder wird nur mal wieder offenbar, dass einige Schreiberlinge keine Ahnung von dem haben wovon sie reden?



Ich habe bereits einen Beitrag verfasst, indem ich anhand von Beispielen bewiesen habe, dass Behörden in Deutschland oft genug eben nicht wissen was sie tun.

Wenn ein ehemaliger Bundeskanzler trotz öffentlichen Geständnisses eines völkerrechtwidrigen und grundgesetzwidrigen Angriffskrieges gegen einen anderen souveränen Staaten, nicht angeklagt wird, dann werden diese Behörden wohl auch nicht wegen illegalen Einwanderung tätig werden.

Ändert aber nichts an der Illegalität.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Februar 2016)

Also die Antifa mit der Rotfront zu vergleichen ist schon hart, das selbe gilt aber auch für die NPD Schläger und den SA Vergleich. 

Die Behauptung , dass man aufm Dorf eher nen Neonazi sieht halte ich auch für glaubwürdig. 
Der Sozialismus ist zwar für Arbeiter und Bauern, aber faktisch ist es doch eher was für größere Städte. 
Im Gegensatz zum den Rechtsextremen Stichwort Blut und Boden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Also die Antifa mit der Rotfront zu vergleichen ist schon hart, das selbe gilt aber auch für die NPD Schläger und den SA Vergleich.



Hart ist der Vergleich schon, da gebe ich dir Recht. 

Aber im Kern triftt es das, meiner Meinung nach. Die Antifa versucht auf der Straße Terror zu verbreiten, Andersdenkende einzuschüchtern, sie lehnen diesen Staat offen ab und brüllen Parolen die offen volksverhetzerisch sind.


----------



## JePe (22. Februar 2016)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Und Österreich ist keines dieser Länder?
> Eventuell hättest du da im Geografiunterricht besser aufpassen sollen, da du dich somit selbst widerlegt hast



Du - "europaeische Laender". Grundgesetz - "Mitgliedsstaaten der Europaeischen Gemeinschaften". Wenn man sich schon als intimer Kenner des Rechts geriert, sollte man zumindest bei den Begrifflichkeiten halbwegs sattelfest sein.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Aber du kannst uns ja bestimmt im Detail erklären, wieso der Begriff für dich all dies darstellt, da sind wir mal gespannt!



Unwort des Jahres 2013: "Sozialtourismus".

Auszug aus den Forenregeln: "Verboten sind alle Inhalte, die(...)als(...)anstoessig empfunden werden." (1.2)

Justiziabel - das bis zur Materialermuedung betriebene Herumreiten auf einem behaupteten "Sozialtourismus" durch "Verbrecher" bei geflissentlicher Ausblendung von Tatsachen, die daran mindestens erhebliche Zweifel als geboten erscheinen lassen, kann ueble Nachrede iSd § 186 StGB sein.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Februar 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Unwort des Jahres 2013: "Sozialtourismus".



Weil irgendeine Jury eines Vereins sich berufen fühlt, zu entscheiden welche Worte "Unwörter" sind, ist das jetzt also rechtlicher Konsens? 

Gut zu wissen.



JePe schrieb:


> Auszug aus den Forenregeln: "Verboten sind alle Inhalte, die(...)als(...)anstoessig empfunden werden." (1.2)



Schöner Gummiparagraph. Ich empfinde die Verharmlosung der Antifa auch als "anstößig".



JePe schrieb:


> Justiziabel - das bis zur Materialermuedung betriebene Herumreiten auf einem behaupteten "Sozialtourismus" durch "Verbrecher" bei geflissentlicher Ausblendung von Tatsachen, die daran mindestens erhebliche Zweifel als geboten erscheinen lassen, kann ueble Nachrede iSd § 186 StGB sein.



Wie soll man Menschen denn sonst nennen, die durch halb Europa reisen um nach Deutschland zu kommen?

Ist Syrien neuerdings eine direktes Nachbarland Deutschlands? Wäre mir neu.

Die Syrer sind allesamt in Sicherheit seit sie Syrien verlassen haben. Das Wort trifft es auf den Punkt.

Vermutlich wurde es deshalb auch zum "Unwort" erklärt. Es ist einfach zu ehrlich.

PS: Was ist eigentlich mit diesem Beitrag wo ein anderer User offenkundig und faktenwidrig Lügen verbreitet?

Fällt das auch unter den von dir verlinkten Paragraphen?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. Februar 2016)

Schon mal den Aufschrei nach Köln, und jetzt den Aufschrei nach Clausnitz verglichen ?
Welcher war lauter ? 
Damals wurde gesagt, dass man nicht verallgemeinern soll... Und genau das machen die Medien jetzt gegenüber Sachsen selber. Sachsen ist eines der weltoffensten Bundesländer in Deutschland und kein brauner Sumpf wie so gerne behauptet wird. Nur sind in Sachsen die eigenen Traditionen, Bräuche und Werte wichtig, gerade auf den Dörfern im Erzgebirge.
So einen Zusammenhalt im Dorf, gibt es in den Großstädten in NRW oder in Berlin garantiert nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (22. Februar 2016)

Hier mal ein paar gute Worte von einem Migrationsforscher.



			
				Collier schrieb:
			
		

> Ganz einfach: Deutschland gefällt sich offensichtlich in der Retterrolle. *Aber es grenzt an keines der Krisen- oder Kriegsländer. All diese Menschen, die zu Ihnen kommen, haben sich aus sicheren Drittstaaten auf den Weg gemacht.* Deutschland hat keinen einzigen Syrer vor dem Tod gerettet. Im Gegenteil: Deutschland hat trotz bester Absichten eher Tote auf dem Gewissen. Die Sache ist völlig aus dem Ruder gelaufen. Viele Menschen haben Merkels Worte als Einladung verstanden und sich danach überhaupt erst auf den gefährlichen Weg gemacht, haben ihre Ersparnisse geopfert und ihr Leben dubiosen Schleppern anvertraut.



Oft genug gesagt. Bis jetzt konnte mir keiner ein Nachbarland Deutschlands aufzählen, dass kein sicherer Drittstaat ist.



			
				Collier schrieb:
			
		

> Es muss einen radikalen Schwenk in der Kommunikation geben. Europa muss klar sagen, dass sich die Wohlstandsmigranten gar nicht erst auf den Weg zu machen brauchen. *Und auch die Flüchtlinge, die sich in Sicherheit bringen wollen, können das nicht länger in Europa tun, sondern in den sicheren Nachbarstaaten, ganz so, wie es völkerrechtlich festgelegt ist.* Das Prinzip, dass sichere Anrainerstaaten Schutz bieten sollen, muss aus zwei Gründen zwingend gelten: Zum einen kommen die Flüchtlinge in das sichere Nachbarland am einfachsten hinein, ohne sich unnötig in Gefahr zu bringen. Und wenn wieder Frieden in ihrer Heimat herrscht, können die Flüchtlinge auch sehr einfach wieder zurück und beim Wiederaufbau helfen.



Ich habe den entsprechenden Artikel aus dem Abkommen über die Rechtsstellung der Flüchtlinge hier wortwörtlich zitiert.

Das hält die Leute trotzdem nicht davon ab, zu behaupten, das die Syrer einen Anspruch hätten, hier zu sein. Haben sie nicht. Steht so im Abkommen und hat auch der Herr Collier erkannt.



			
				Collier schrieb:
			
		

> Ich habe mir eines dieser Aufnahmelager in Jordanien angesehen. *Das Leben dort ist nicht großartig, aber erträglich. Und nur darauf kommt es an.* Wir müssen den Menschen, die ihre Heimat nicht freiwillig verlassen haben, helfen. *Aber deshalb haben sie noch lange keinen Anspruch auf einen Platz im europäischen Wohlstandshimmel. *



Richtig. Wer vor Krieg und Tod flieht, muss nur in Sicherheit gebracht werden, mehr nicht.

Und das ist in den Nachbarstaaten Syriens gegeben.



			
				Collier schrieb:
			
		

> Nein, keineswegs. Natürlich sollen die Schwellenländer nicht auf den Kosten der Flüchtlingsversorgung sitzen bleiben. Es ist definitiv Sache der reichen Länder, sie dafür angemessen zu entschädigen.



Das ist doch mal ein Ansatzpunkt über den man reden kann. Wenn dann sichergestellt ist, dass die Leute fern bleiben, dann hätte ich auch kein Problem mit den Kosten.



			
				Collier schrieb:
			
		

> Europa führt die völlig falsche Debatte.* Die Europäische Union ist nicht zuständig für die Aufnahme der Flüchtlinge. Es ist aber sehr wohl zuständig dafür, seine eigenen Grenzen zu sichern, entweder gemeinschaftlich oder, wenn das nicht geht, dann eben jeder Einzelstaat für sich. Ich verstehe nicht, warum darüber überhaupt debattiert wird. *



Das ist ein sehr wichtiger Kernpunkt. Ich kann Herrn Collier nur beipflichten. Dass man solche Selbstverständlichkeiten noch ausdiskutiert, ist nicht zu verstehen.



			
				Collier schrieb:
			
		

> Das Argument halte ich für vorgeschoben. *Wenn ich nach Kontinentaleuropa einreise, zeige ich meinen Pass vor, das dauert zehn Sekunden, und mehr Aufwand ist das nicht. Wichtig ist, dass man frei reisen kann, und dafür braucht man kein Schengen. Es ist doch ganz einfach: Jedes Land ist dafür zuständig, seine eigenen Grenzen zu sichern. Sie können auch nicht einfach so nach Botsuana einreisen. Warum soll das in Europa anders sein? *



Wieder ein sehr wichtiger Absatz. Kann man so eins zu eins unterschreiben.



			
				Collier schrieb:
			
		

> Das glaube ich nicht. Die Menschen werden erkennen, dass der Zustrom nur die Folge eines großen Politikfehlers war, der wieder behoben wird. Aber sicher wird es mit der Integration schwierig. *Diese wird umso schwieriger, je mehr Migranten sich in einem Land befinden und auf engem Raum zusammenleben. Denn dann sinkt die Notwendigkeit, sich wirklich kulturell und sprachlich für das Gastland zu öffnen. In der Folge entstehen schwer steuerbare Parallelgesellschaften. *



Etwas was in Deutschland bereits passiert. Also hat Herr Collier auch hier recht.



			
				Collier schrieb:
			
		

> Die USA haben die Einwanderung erfolgreich für sich nutzen können. Und auch Kanada und Australien sind Beispiele für gute Integration. *Beide Länder betreiben eine sehr selektive Zuwanderungspolitik. Kanada etwa nimmt nur 25.000 Syrer auf – und auch nur Familien, keine allein reisenden jungen Männer. Viele Probleme, über die Europa jetzt klagt, entstehen so gar nicht erst. *



Und zum Schluss noch mal ein sehr wichtiger Absatz. Wenn man ein Einwanderungsland sein will (was ich nicht nachvollziehen kann, man muss sich nur mal die Fläche der USA; Kanadas, Australiens mit der von Deutschland vergleichen), dann muss man auch gefälligst selektieren wenn man reinlässt und wenn nicht.

Und gerade der Punkt, dass man nicht nur allein reisenden junge Männer aufnehmen sollte, ist angesichts Köln wohl mehr als nachvollziehbar.


----------



## JePe (22. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich meine, dass der entsprechende Artikel (16aGG) geändert wurde, als es noch EG (Europäische Gemeinschaft), nicht EU (europäische Union) hieß.



Meinen ist nicht wissen und bei dem Selbstbewusstsein, mit dem Du Deine Rechtsauslegung hier proklamierst, solltest Du die Gesetze vielleicht erst einmal lesen, zu verstehen versuchen und Dir dann eine Meinung bilden.

Was genau steht denn nun im Artikel 16a GG? "Europaeisches Land" jedenfalls nicht.

Und Ja, ich weiss sogar genau, was "gemeint" ist. Deutschland den Deutschen, Auslaender raus.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil irgendeine Jury eines Vereins sich berufen fühlt, zu entscheiden welche Worte "Unwörter" sind, ist das jetzt also rechtlicher Konsens?
> 
> Gut zu wissen.



Wenn irgendein namenloser und weder davor noch danach jemals wieder in Erscheinung getretener Autor in der WELT gegen den Islam wettert, genuegt Dir das doch auch? Warum hier so anspruchsvoll? Entdecke ich da etwa ... wie war das Wort doch gleich ... Doppelmoral©?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie soll man Menschen denn sonst nennen, die durch halb Europa reisen um nach Deutschland zu kommen?



Bis zum Entscheid durch das BAMF wuerde ich "Antragsteller" als angemessen betrachten.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Syrer sind allesamt in Sicherheit seit sie Syrien verlassen haben. Das Wort trifft es auf den Punkt.



Nein, tut es nicht.


----------



## Poulton (22. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe bereits einen Beitrag verfasst, indem ich anhand von Beispielen bewiesen habe, dass Behörden in Deutschland oft genug eben nicht wissen was sie tun.


Ich vermute eher, du weißt nicht über die rechtlichen Grundlagen bescheid. Denn um mal aus der eben schonmal verlinkten Statistik zu zitieren und was für rechtliche Grundlagen es alles gibt:


> davon Rechtsstellung als Flüchtling (§ 3 Abs. 1 AsylG, Art. 16 a GG)*
> 
> 
> darunter Anerkennungen als Asylberechtigte (Art. 16 a GG und Familienasyl)





> davon Gewährung von subsidiärem Schutz gem. § 4 Abs. 1 AsylG*





> davon Feststellung eines Abschiebungsverbotes gem. § 60 Abs. 5 o. 7 AufenthG*





> * Rechtsgrundlage für Entscheidungen zu Flüchtlingsschutz,  subsidiärem Schutz und Abschiebungsverboten, die bis zum 30.11.2013  getroffen wurden, war §60 Abs. 1, §60 Abs. 2, 3 oder 7 S. 2 bzw. §60  Abs. 5 oder 7 S. 1 AufenthG. Entsprechende Entscheidungen, die ab dem  01.12.2013 getroffen werden, gründen auf §3 Abs. 1 AsylG, §4 Abs. 1  AsylG bzw. §60 Abs. 5 oder 7 AufenthG.



Und wenn man sich die Statistik anschaut, würde einem auch auffallen, dass die Anerkennung gemäß §3 Abs. 1 AsylG, also die Zuerkennung der Flüchtlingseigenschaft, stetig zunimmt und die nach den anderen Punkten, also auch die des Asyl (Art. 16a GG, §26 AsylG), ab. Zum Unterschied zwischen Flüchtlingseigenschaft und Asyl bitte hier und/oder hier entlang.


----------



## Sparanus (22. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hart ist der Vergleich schon, da gebe ich dir Recht.
> 
> Aber im Kern triftt es das, meiner Meinung nach. Die Antifa versucht auf der Straße Terror zu verbreiten, Andersdenkende einzuschüchtern, sie lehnen diesen Staat offen ab und brüllen Parolen die offen volksverhetzerisch sind.


Naja die Rotfront war gegen den Staat, aber nicht gegen Deutschland.
Siehe Thälmann:
"Mein Volk, dem ich angehöre und das ich liebe, ist das deutsche Volk; und meine Nation, die ich mit großem Stolz verehre, ist die deutsche Nation. Eine ritterliche, stolze und harte Nation. […] Ich bin Blut vom Blute und Fleisch vom Fleische der deutschen Arbeiter und bin deshalb als ihr revolutionäres Kind später ihr revolutionärer Führer geworden."


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ....Komisch, ich wohne in einer Stadt wo Linksterroristen seit 26 Jahren rechtswidrig ein Gebäude besetzen. Auch sonst kann ich nicht erkennen, dass der Stadt mit der notwenige Härte gegen Linksterrorismus vorgeht. .


Weisst Du, was Terroristen sind und kennst Du  im Gegenzug dazu GG Paragraph  14?
Art. 14 GG - dejure.org _EIGENTUM VERPFLICHTET. Sein Gebrauch soll zugleich dem Wohle der Allgemeinheit dienen._
Spekulation ist nicht zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit, damit verwirkt man sein Eigentumsrecht.

Im Unterschied zu terrorisierenden Nazihorden, die unser Land unsicher machen und friedliche Mitbürger angreifen, besetzen Autonome leerstehende Gebäude. 
Wie Du an vielen legalisierten Besetzungen erkennst, ist es kein Terrorismus. Es gibt auch Räumungen, die meist nicht sonderlich angenehm sind, aber Terrorismus
ist etwas anderes. Terrorismus sind z.B.  NSU Horden, die auf zutiefst fremdenfeindliche Art und Weise ohne Grund und ohne Verstand Menschen umgebracht haben.
Das sind Terroristen, rechtsradikale Terroristen mit riesiger Sympathisantenzahl, und dagegen muss intensiv vorgegangen werden. Das wurde massiv versäumt.

Nach jedem Deiner Beiträge schlägt man sich fassungslos vor den Kopf und fragt sich, wo Du aufgewachsen bist? Hast Du nie ein Grundgesetz gelesen und verstanden?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das hält die Leute trotzdem nicht davon ab, zu  behaupten, das die Syrer einen Anspruch hätten, hier zu sein. .


Nein, wir sagen, das ein Vorgang von Gerichten geprüft wird und nicht von rechten Spießgesellen, die Flüchtlinge am liebsten an der Grenze erschießen würden.
Warum wohl, werden 64% der Anträge anerkannt, siehe link weiter oben.

Oder kommt jetzt die nächste Verschwörungstheorie, dass unsere Richter "LÜGENRICHTER" sind?


----------



## Amon (23. Februar 2016)

Ja nee ist klar. Wenn die linken Terroristen Straftaten begehen kommst du mit dem Grundgesetz und irgendwelchen "braunen Horden". Für dich ist das also ok wenn diese Linksterroristen Streifenwagen vor einer Polizeiwache in der sich noch Polizisten befinden anzünden?! Für dich ist es also auch ok wenn diese Spacken der SAntifa Brandsätze, Steine und Baseballschläger als legitimes Mittel im Kampf gegen die Polizei bezeichnen?! In was für einer Welt lebst du eigentlich?! Hauptsache alle die nicht deiner links-grünen Meinung sind als Nazis und sonstwas bezeichnen! Es ist echt erschreckend zu sehen welche Folgen diese jahrzehntelange Gehirnwäsche bei einigen hinterlassen hat....


----------



## Aegon (23. Februar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Ja nee ist klar. Wenn die linken Terroristen Straftaten begehen kommst du mit dem Grundgesetz und irgendwelchen "braunen Horden". Für dich ist das also ok wenn diese Linksterroristen Streifenwagen vor einer Polizeiwache in der sich noch Polizisten befinden anzünden?! Für dich ist es also auch ok wenn diese Spacken der SAntifa Brandsätze, Steine und Baseballschläger als legitimes Mittel im Kampf gegen die Polizei bezeichnen?! In was für einer Welt lebst du eigentlich?! Hauptsache alle die nicht deiner links-grünen Meinung sind als Nazis und sonstwas bezeichnen! Es ist echt erschreckend zu sehen welche Folgen diese jahrzehntelange Gehirnwäsche bei einigen hinterlassen hat....


Genau darum gehts doch im Grunde in den letzten 260 Seiten, weshalb ich auch nicht wirklich glaube, dass sich daran was ändern wird...


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Februar 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Meinen ist nicht wissen und bei dem Selbstbewusstsein, mit dem Du Deine Rechtsauslegung hier proklamierst, solltest Du die Gesetze vielleicht erst einmal lesen, zu verstehen versuchen und Dir dann eine Meinung bilden.



Ich habe die entsprechenden Gesetze mehr als genug gelesen. Ganz offenbar im Gegensatz zu den Verteidigern der illegalen Einwanderer.



JePe schrieb:


> Was genau steht denn nun im Artikel 16a GG? "Europaeisches Land" jedenfalls nicht.



Habe ich das je behauptet? Dann postet mir bitten den Beitrag. Ich sprach immer von sicheren Drittstaaten und/oder Mitgliedsländer der Europäischen Union (die nun mal die Nachfolgeorganisation der EG ist).



JePe schrieb:


> Und Ja, ich weiss sogar genau, was "gemeint" ist. Deutschland den Deutschen, Auslaender raus.



Nur illegale und Sozialtouristen raus. Wer hier legal einreist, darf auch gerne bleiben. Damit habe ich null Probleme.



JePe schrieb:


> Wenn irgendein namenloser und weder davor noch danach jemals wieder in Erscheinung getretener Autor in der WELT gegen den Islam wettert, genuegt Dir das doch auch? Warum hier so anspruchsvoll? Entdecke ich da etwa ... wie war das Wort doch gleich ... Doppelmoral©?



Weil ich ja auch nur einen Artikel über den Islam gepostet habe. Ich habe mehr als genug Quellen unterschiedlichster Natur gepostet, aber das passt ja nicht ins Bild.

Also wird mal wieder in bester Gutmenschen-Manier falsch und aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen, zitiert.



JePe schrieb:


> Bis zum Entscheid durch das BAMF wuerde ich "Antragsteller" als angemessen betrachten.



Ich wiederhole gerne meine Frage. Welche Nachbarländer Deutschlands sind keine sicheren Drittstaaten? 

Diese Leute haben keinen Anspruch auf Asyl. Das ist alles, was man wissen muss.



JePe schrieb:


> Nein, tut es nicht.



Doch sind sie. Lies dir mal das Abkommen über die Rechtsstellung der Flüchtlinge durch, vorzugsweise Artikel 31.

Diese Leute müssen unmittelbar aus Gebieten kommen, in denen ihr Leben bedroht ist.

Ihr Leben ist in Syrien bedroht, das bezweifelt niemand. In der Türkei oder dem Libanon ist ihr Leben aber nicht bedroht.

Wie Herr Collier in diesem Artikel treffend feststellt, sind die Bedingungen in den Flüchtlingslagern Libanons ausreichend. Die Menschen sind in Sicherheit. 

Das reicht.



Poulton schrieb:


> Ich vermute eher, du weißt nicht über die rechtlichen Grundlagen bescheid. Denn um mal aus der eben schonmal verlinkten Statistik zu zitieren und was für rechtliche Grundlagen es alles gibt:



Bitte du kannst dir Art. 16a GG selber durchlesen. Welche Nachbarländer Deutschlands sind keine sicheren Drittstaaten?

Du kannst dir Abkommen über die Rechtsstellung der Flüchtlinge durchlesen (auf diese Abkommen nimmt der Art. 16a GG übrigens Bezug), in dem deutlich wird, dass eine Einreise dann nicht illegal ist, wenn sie unmittelbar aus einem Gebiet kommt, in dem Gefahr fürs Leben droht.

In welchem unserer Nachbarländer droht Gefahr fürs Leben?



Poulton schrieb:


> Zum Unterschied zwischen Flüchtlingseigenschaft und Asyl bitte hier und/oder hier entlang.



Anrecht auf Asyl haben sie nicht, weil sie vorher in Staaten waren, die wahlweise Mitgliedsstaaten der Europäischen Union sind oder die das über die Rechtsstellung der Flüchtlinge unterzeichnet haben.

Und als Flüchtlinge dürfen sie nur dann nicht für illegale Einreise belangt werden, wenn sie unmittelbar aus einem Gebiet kommen, in denen ihr Leben bedroht ist.

Beides ist nicht der Fall. Sie waren vorher in Staaten, die Mitgliedsstaaten der Europäischen Union sind oder die das Abkommen über die Rechtsstellung der Flüchtlinge unterzeichnet haben und sie kommen nicht unmittelbar aus Gebieten, in denen ihnen Gefahr fürs Leben droht.

Ihr könnt es noch dreimal drehen. Diese Leute wandern durch halb Europa und gehen dabei durch mehrere sicherer Staaten, in denen ihnen keine Gefahr fürs Leben droht.

Es sind Sozialtouristen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Naja die Rotfront war gegen den Staat, aber nicht gegen Deutschland.
> Siehe Thälmann:
> "Mein Volk, dem ich angehöre und das ich liebe, ist das deutsche Volk; und meine Nation, die ich mit großem Stolz verehre, ist die deutsche Nation. Eine ritterliche, stolze und harte Nation. […] Ich bin Blut vom Blute und Fleisch vom Fleische der deutschen Arbeiter und bin deshalb als ihr revolutionäres Kind später ihr revolutionärer Führer geworden."



Ja der Mann war noch Patriot. 

Von heutigen Linken hörst du eher "Deutschland verrecke" oder "Volkstod Jetzt".

Ein aufrechter deutscher Patriot wie Thälmann würde sich im Grabe umdrehen. Da hat der Mann tapfer gegen die Nazis gekämpft und heutige Linke spucken auf Deutschland. Es ist eine Schande.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Weisst Du, was Terroristen sind und kennst Du  im Gegenzug dazu GG Paragraph  14?
> Art. 14 GG - dejure.org _EIGENTUM VERPFLICHTET. Sein Gebrauch soll zugleich dem Wohle der Allgemeinheit dienen._
> Spekulation ist nicht zum Wohle der Allgemeinheit, damit verwirkt man sein Eigentumsrecht.



Und darüber haben also die Linksterroristen zu entscheiden, wann man seine Eigentumsrecht verwirkt und wann nicht?

Interessant. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Im Unterschied zu terrorisierenden Nazihorden, die unser Land unsicher machen und friedliche Mitbürger angreifen, besetzen Autonome leerstehende Gebäude.



Oder werfen Brandsätze und Steine auf Sicherheitskräfte.

Aber dieser Punkt wird ja immer wieder verschwiegen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie Du an vielen legalisierten Besetzungen erkennst, ist es kein Terrorismus.



Aber sicher doch ist es Terrorismus.

Definition



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Unter Terrorismus (lat. terror „Furcht, Schrecken“) sind Gewalt und Gewaltaktionen (wie z. B. Entführungen, Attentate, Sprengstoffanschläge etc.) gegen eine politische Ordnung zu verstehen.



Das trifft eins zu eins auf die Linksterroristen von Antifa, vom Schwarzen Block und von den Autonomen zu.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt auch Räumungen, die meist nicht sonderlich angenehm sind, aber Terrorismus
> ist etwas anderes. Terrorismus sind z.B.  NSU Horden, die auf zutiefst fremdenfeindliche Art und Weise ohne Grund und ohne Verstand Menschen umgebracht haben.
> Das sind Terroristen, rechtsradikale Terroristen mit riesiger Sympathisantenzahl, und dagegen muss intensiv vorgegangen werden. Das wurde massiv versäumt.



10 Morde in 7 Jahren. Mensch, da ist aber die Republik aber mal richtig bedroht.

Christan Klar kommt alleine (!!!) auf neun Morde und elf Mordversuche und der darf ja bekanntlich Bundestag arbeiten.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nach jedem Deiner Beiträge schlägt man sich fassungslos vor den Kopf und fragt sich, wo Du aufgewachsen bist? Hast Du nie ein Grundgesetz gelesen und verstanden?



Sagte der User der Linksterroristen das Recht auf Enteignungen zugesteht. 

Nennt man dann wohl Realsatire.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, wir sagen, das ein Vorgang von Gerichten geprüft wird und nicht von rechten Spießgesellen, die Flüchtlinge am liebsten an der Grenze erschießen würden.



Die entsprechende Gesetze wurden bereits mehrfach verlinkt. Diese Leute sind hier illegal.

Und nichttödliche Alternative wurden hier jetzt auch schon mehrfach aufgezeigt. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum wohl, werden 64% der Anträge anerkannt, siehe link weiter oben.



Warum ist Gerhard Schöder noch nicht für das Führen eines völkerrechtswidrigen, und grundgesetzwidrigen Angriffskrieges verurteilt worden?

Der Mann hat öffentlich gestanden.

Warum wurde (außer wegen Merkels Handy) noch kein Verfahren eingeleitet, wegen millionenfach Grundgesetzbruch bei der Überwachungsaffäre durch die NSA?

Du siehst, die Republik nimmt es nicht so genau mit dem Recht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du siehst, die Republik nimmt es nicht so genau mit dem Recht.


Dein rechtsradikales Rechtsempfinden hat wenig mit deutschem Recht zu tun.



Amon schrieb:


> ... Wenn die linken Terroristen Straftaten begehen ....


Es ging nur um Häuserbesetzungen. Die sind illegal, bis  sie legalisiert sind,
es wird geduldet, oder es wird geräumt. 

Terrorismus ist etwas anderes. Verstehst Du das wirklich nicht? Es sind
kreative Menschen, die Lebensraum in der Stadt für alle schaffen. Für
fast alle, Nazis sind in der Regel in solchen Gebäuden nicht gerne gesehen

Hausbesetzung – Wikipedia


----------



## Amon (23. Februar 2016)

Zur Kreativität gehört also auch geklaute Einkaufswagen voll mit Steinen zu lagern wie man das letzt schön gesehen hat als die Polizei in Dresden endlich mal so ein  Terroristen Nest ausgehoben hat. Ja nee is klar.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dein rechtsradikales Rechtsempfinden hat wenig mit deutschem Recht zu tun.



Ich habe dir zwei aktuelle Fälle (NSA, Schröders illegaler Angriffskrieg) genannt, die überhaupt nichts mit "rechtsradikalem" Rechtsempfinden zu tun haben.

Aber das du es mit der Wahrheit nicht genau nimmst, hast du hier ja mehrfach bewiesen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ging nur um Häuserbesetzungen. Die sind illegal, bis  sie legalisiert sind, es wird geduldet, oder es wird geräumt.



Schon dumm, wenn der selbst verlinkte Artikel bei Wikipedia einem widerspricht:



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Der Eigentumserwerb durch eine Hausbesetzung ist in Deutschland nicht möglich. Zur Ersitzung des Eigentums an einem Grundstück (§ 900 BGB) ist nach deutschem Recht die 30-jährige unberechtigte Eintragung als Eigentümer im Grundbuch und ebenso langer Eigenbesitz erforderlich (Buch- oder Tabularersitzung).
> Hausbesetzungen gegen den Willen des Eigentümers sind in Deutschland strafrechtlich Hausfriedensbruch nach § 123 Strafgesetzbuch (StGB). Da es sich bei einfachem Hausfriedensbruch nach § 123 um ein Antragsdelikt handelt, hängt die Strafverfolgung davon ab, ob der Eigentümer von der Besetzung überhaupt erfährt und folglich Strafantrag stellt. Erst wenn ein öffentliches Interesse vorliegt, z.B. bei Besetzung öffentlicher Gebäude oder schwerem Vandalismus nach § 124 kann von Amts wegen ermittelt werden. Wird die Einrichtung oder die Bausubstanz verschlechtert, können Sachbeschädigungen nach § 303 StGB vorliegen. Dem Eigentümer können überdies Ansprüche auf Schadensersatz oder auf Herausgabe der Nutzungen gegen die Besetzer zustehen (§ 985 BGB). Mit Hilfe einer Räumungsklage kann der Vermieter im Rahmen der Zwangsvollstreckung nach § 885 ZPO die Besetzer vor Gericht auf Räumung der besetzten Gebäude verklagen. Wird seiner Klage stattgegeben, kann er auf der Grundlage des Urteils (Räumungstitel) vom Gerichtsvollzieher die Durchsetzung der Räumung verlangen. Räumen die Besetzer nicht freiwillig, kann der Gerichtsvollzieher dabei unmittelbaren Zwang anwenden, also z. B. Schlösser aufbrechen und austauschen oder die Besetzer unter polizeilicher Gewaltanwendung aus der Wohnung setzen (Zwangsräumung).



An dieser Form des Linksterrorismus ist gar nichts legal.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Terrorismus ist etwas anderes. Verstehst Du das wirklich nicht? Es sind kreative Menschen, die Lebensraum in der Stadt für alle schaffen. Für fast alle, Nazis sind in der Regel in solchen Gebäuden nicht gerne gesehen



Doch eins verstehe ich jetzt.

Deine Affinität für Verbrecher.

Wer offenkundige Kriminelle als "kreative Menschen" verharmlost, sollte anderen User nicht den Rat gegen, dass Grundgesetz zu lesen, der sollte es ganz dringend selbst tun.

Hausfriedensbruch und Sachbeschädigung als "kreative" Maßnahmen. Es wird immer lächerlicher.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo.

dein rechtsradikales Rechtsempfinden äußert sich in Sätzen, in denen Du Flüchtlingsboote versenken oder auf Kinder an der Grenze schießen willst. Wenn Du meinst, dass Schröder einen verbotenen Angriffskrieg führte, dann zeige hin an, aber stoße nicht wilde Vermutungen als stehende Wahrheit aus. Du lebst in einer Phantasiewelt zwischen Angst vor Fremden und Verschwörungstheorien.

Verbrechen beginnt ab einem Jahr Gefängnisstrafe. Welcher Hausbesetzer hat für den Akt der Besetzung mehr als drei Monatssätze Tagegeld aufgebrummt bekommen? Unangenehm wird es in einigen Fällen, denke ich an die Chaostage Hannover, wenn fremde Gruppen besetzte Häuser für Straßenschlachten mit der Polizei missbrauchen. Das sind in der Regel nicht die renovierenden Bewohner. Die verhandeln mit den Behörden und es entstehen Kulturzentren. Später, nach der illegalen Besetzung, wenn es zu legalem bewohnen kommt. 
„Sprengel – ein Stuck Schlaraffenland“  – Dokumentarfilm uber das Leben auf dem Sprengel-Gelande – HAZ – Hannoversche Allgemeine

Ein inzwischen lebenswerter Ort, und davon gibt es viele in Deutschland. Oder wie erklärst Du Dir, dass so viele Objekte legalisiert wurden, weil der rechtswidrige Verfall durch die Eigentümer erkannt und gerichtlich bestätigt wurde. Terrorismus ist etwas anderes. Versteht Du das wrklich nicht? Für Dich ist ein NSU-Mord dasselbe wie wohnen in leerstehenden Häusen? Das kannst Du  nicht ernst meinen, oder? Du solltest an Deiner Argumentation und Deiner Wortwahl arbeiten, wenn Du ernst genommen werden möchtest.

Und noch einmal für Dich, warum aufgeklärte Bürger so ein Problem mit der Pegida und der AfD haben. Solange über deren Ziele auf rein politischem Wege diskutiert und entschieden würde, wäre es ein Stück lebender Demokratie. Wenn aber Horden durch die Städte und Dörfer ziehen und friedliche Mitbürger terrorisieren, Angst verbreiten und hier geduldeten Kriegsflüchtlingen, die auf Bearbeitung ihrer Anträge warten, das Leben zur Hölle gemacht wird, dann mag die überwiegende Zahl der Deutschen dieses Verhalten ganz und gar nicht. 

Wie wird die letzte Aktion der _"wir sind keine Nazis"_-Horden bewertet:
_"Wie kaltherzig, wie feige muss man sein, um sich vor einem Bus mit  Flüchtlingen aufzubauen und zu pöbeln und zu grölen, um den darin  sitzenden Menschen, darunter zahlreiche Frauen und Kinder, Angst zu  machen?"_
Zitat des Merkel Sprecher Seibert am 22.02


----------



## Amon (23. Februar 2016)

Verbrechen beginnt ab einem Jahr Gefängnis?! Also du bist so lächerlich oder einer von den Antifanten der versucht die Schei*e die er anstellt schön zu reden. Der Regsprecher mal wieder...Frauen und Kindern im Bus Angst machen?! Die Kopfab Geste des Bengels den die Cops aus dem Bus geholt haben, den Zeigefinger (Hitler Gruß des IS) und die Spuckattacke der Schleiereule hat er schön weg gelassen! Also die sahen nach allem aus in dem Bus aber nach verängstigt bestimmt nicht!


----------



## Do Berek (23. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Schon mal den Aufschrei nach Köln, und jetzt den Aufschrei nach Clausnitz verglichen ?
> Welcher war lauter ?
> Damals wurde gesagt, dass man nicht verallgemeinern soll... Und genau das machen die Medien jetzt gegenüber Sachsen selber. Sachsen ist eines der weltoffensten Bundesländer in Deutschland und kein brauner Sumpf wie so gerne behauptet wird. Nur sind in Sachsen die eigenen Traditionen, Bräuche und Werte wichtig, gerade auf den Dörfern im Erzgebirge.
> So einen Zusammenhalt im Dorf, gibt es in den Großstädten in NRW oder in Berlin garantiert nicht.



Bis sich Jenny aus Marienburg mal nen Schwarzen angelt.Dann zerreißt sich das ganze Dorf das Maul über sie und ihren "Negerfreund" und der ganze ach so schöne Zusammenhalt fällt in sich zusammen.


----------



## Amon (23. Februar 2016)

Köln hatte nichts mit dem Islam zu tun aber alle Sachsen sind jetzt Nazis...


----------



## Sparanus (23. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo ist vielleicht sehr Empathielos, aber ein Rechtsradikaler ist er nicht.


----------



## JePe (23. Februar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Verbrechen beginnt ab einem Jahr Gefängnis?!



Exakt.


----------



## Amon (23. Februar 2016)

Achso! Jeder der also "nur" ein Vergehen begeht ist nicht kriminell? Eine tolle Logik baut ihr euch da zusammen, da fällt mir nur Pippi Langstrumpf ein. Ich mach mir die Welt widde widde wie sie mir gefällt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2016)

Es geht um die korrekte Nutzung der deutschen Sprachen und das verstehen von Definitionen
Wer Mundraub begeht (obwohl es nicht mehr anders bestraft wird als Diebstahl) ist kein Terrorist
Zwischen einem Dieb und einem Räuber ist ein wichtiger Unterschied, weil zum Raub die Bedrohung
anderer Menschen dazu gehört, Diebstahl ist aber ohne direkte Beteiligung andere. Dann die ganzen
Köerperverletzungsdelikte, mit ohne Waffen, mit Waffe mit Schußwaffe, etc und dann irgendwann
kommt nach der Kriminellen Vereinigung für wirtschaftsdelikten der Terrorismus.

Wenn hier im Strang diese Begriff schon mehr und ion Ruhe erklärt wurden, ist es doch nicht zu viel
verlangt, wenn sie korrekt genutzt werden, damit man eindeutig und nicht polemisch diskutiert.

Stellt Euch die Situation vor, wenn Ihr in einem Bus sitzt und von über hundert widerlichen und 
von ihrer Gestik herzur Gewalt neigend Nazis umringt. In so einer Situation darf man also einem 
Nazi nicht einmal einen Stinkefinger zeigen? Das mag nicht deeskalierend gewesen sein, aber es
ist mehr als verständlich.

Was wir hier lesen müssen, ist immer wieder massiver Rassimus, gerade auch die Aussagen zu den
unterschiedlichen Konzepten der Staatsangehörigkeit, ob Geburtsrecht oder Abstammungsrecht.

Rechtsradikal, sparanus, ist nicht ein Mensch durch und durch, es ging hier explizit um bestimmte
Aussagen, dazu schreib ich vorher schon, dass ich eh von einer virtuellen Spaßperson ausgehe, die
provozieren will, aber wenig mit dem real diskutierenden Menschen zu tun haben wird.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (23. Februar 2016)

Ui, die Vaterlandsfreunde diskutieren wieder über Kriminalität. Die Leute, die bei Ihren Demonstrationen nicht genug Ordner zusammenbekommen, da diese nicht Vorbestraft sein dürfen oder mit Pegidamitbegründer Lutz Bachmann einen prima Referent in Sachen Rechtstaatlichkeit haben:

Wikipedia: "Bachmann beging seit den 1990er-Jahren mehrfach unterschiedliche Ordnungswidrigkeiten und Straftaten (u. a. Körperverletzung, Einbruch, Diebstahl undDrogenhandel).[SUP][6][/SUP][SUP][7][/SUP][SUP][8][/SUP][SUP][9][/SUP][SUP][10][/SUP][SUP][11][/SUP][SUP][12][/SUP][SUP][13][/SUP] Laut Zeitungsberichten verübte er „Auftragseinbrüche“ für das Dresdner Rotlichtmilieu. Im Jahre 1998 wurde er vomLandgericht Dresden wegen 16-fachen Einbruchs mit Diebstahl[SUP][1][/SUP] zu drei Jahren und 8 Monaten Haft verurteilt. Kurz nach der Verurteilung entzog er sich durch Flucht nach Südafrika dem Strafvollzug und lebte dort zwei Jahre lang unter falschem Namen, wurde aber schließlich wegen ungültigen Visums[SUP][1][/SUP] von der Einwanderungsbehörde identifiziert und nach Deutschland abgeschoben.[SUP][14][/SUP][SUP][15][/SUP] Nach 14-monatiger[SUP][1][/SUP] Haft in der JVA Dresden wurde er vorzeitig auf Bewährungentlassen.[SUP][16]"

[/SUP]


----------



## Amon (23. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Stellt Euch die Situation vor, wenn Ihr in einem Bus sitzt und von über hundert widerlichen und
> von ihrer Gestik herzur Gewalt neigend Nazis umringt. In so einer Situation darf man also einem
> Nazi nicht einmal einen Stinkefinger zeigen? Das mag nicht deeskalierend gewesen sein, aber es
> ist mehr als verständlich.



Kopf ab Geste, rum spucken, IS Hitlergruß! Nix Stinkefinger! Ach ja, alles Nazis die da waren?! Toll deine links grüne Schei*e hier! So lange du hier alle Sachsen als Nazis bezeichnest, bezeichne ich alle linken staatsfeindlichen Spinner von der SAntifa als Terroristen und da ist es mir scheißegal welche Begriffserklärungen du dir noch raussuchst!



> Was für ein Fest! 69 angeblich verletzte PolizistInnen (2 davon  vorübergehend dienstunfähig), 50 beschädigte Einsatzfahrzeuge (4 davon  vorübergehend fahrunfähig), ein Sachschaden der in die Hunderttausende  geht … Es war das i-Tüpfelchen des „Randalemeisters 2015“ (indymedia)  zum Jahresabschluss.



Wie nennst du das?! Sicherlich nur ein Vergehen oder?!


----------



## Do Berek (23. Februar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Kopf ab Geste, rum spucken, IS Hitlergruß! Nix Stinkefinger! Ach ja, alles Nazis die da waren?! Toll deine links grüne Schei*e hier! So lange du hier alle Sachsen als Nazis bezeichnest, bezeichne ich alle linken staatsfeindlichen Spinner von der SAntifa als Terroristen und da ist es mir scheißegal welche Begriffserklärungen du dir noch raussuchst!
> Wie nennst du das?! Sicherlich nur ein Vergehen oder?!



 Als wenn deine rechtsbrauner Müll weniger stinken würde.Was war denn bei Hogesa in Köln los?Ach ja,war ja alles friedlich.
Extremisten bleiben Extremisten,egal ob links oder rechts,sagt das Wort ja schon und ist beides abzulehnen.
Kopf ab Geste, rum spucken, IS /Hitlergruß. Sehr ähnliches Verhalten.
Wovor haben du und deinesgleichen eigentlich Angst? Daß dich morgens der Muezzin weckt?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (23. Februar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> ....IS Hitlergruß! Nix Stinkefinger! ....



Boah, würdest du vielleicht mal aufhören hier PI-Propagandanews rumzubölken? Den Tauhid als IS-Gruß zu pauschalisieren entbehrt jeglicher Grundlage. 

Fingergate | Zundfunk Netzteil

Klarstellung: Erhobener Zeigefinger ist NICHT der IS-Gruss! – Fabian Schmidmeier


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kaaruzo. dein rechtsradikales Rechtsempfinden äußert sich in Sätzen, in denen Du Flüchtlingsboote versenken oder auf Kinder an der Grenze schießen willst.



Soviel Fehler in einem Satz. Wo fangen wir da an?

Erstens, ich habe in meinem Szenario davon gesprochen, dass man die Leute (sowohl an der Land-, als auch an der Seegrenze) auffordert umzukehren. Dann sollte einen Warnschuss abgeben werden.

Erst wenn dann nicht reagiert wird, dann sollte Gebrauch von der Waffe bzw. das Boot Versenkt werden. (also nur als Ultima Ratio)

In meinem Szenario gibt es also zwei Möglichkeiten (erste Aufforderung, Warnschuss) das ganze abzuwenden. Es würde also nur die Uneinsichtigen treffen.

Wer kooperativ ist, und freiwillig umkehrt, wäre gar nicht betroffen. Zweitens habe ich gefordert auf Kinder zu schießen. Das ist nach jetziger Gesetzeslage verboten und daran gibt es auch nichts zu rütteln. 

(Vorallem, welche Kinder? Es kommen doch zu 70% nur allein reisende junge Männer. 

Drittens, ich habe längst eingesehen, dass das Schießen und Versenken nicht die beste Lösung ist, und längst nichttödliche Alternative des Grenzschutzes aufgezeigt.

Für die Seegrenze habe ich gesagt, man kann die Boote der illegalen Einwanderer zurück eskortieren, die Menschen an Land bringen und die dann leeren Boote versenken.

Für die Landgrenze habe ich die Verwendung von diesem und diesem Gerät vorgeschlagen.

Wunderbare, nichttödliche Alternativen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn Du meinst, dass Schröder einen verbotenen Angriffskrieg führte, dann zeige hin an, aber stoße nicht wilde Vermutungen als stehende Wahrheit aus. Du lebst in einer Phantasiewelt zwischen Angst vor Fremden und Verschwörungstheorien.



Wilde Vermutungen und Verschwörungstheorien? 

Der Mann hat öffentlich gestanden.



			
				FAZ schrieb:
			
		

> Er selbst habe als Kanzler beim Jugoslawienkonflikt ebenfalls gegen das Völkerrecht verstoßen. „Da haben wir unsere Flugzeuge (...) nach Serbien geschickt und die haben zusammen mit der Nato einen souveränen Staat gebombt - ohne dass es einen Sicherheitsratsbeschluss gegeben hätte.“



Der Mann hat das führen eines völkerrechtswidrigen und grundgesetzwidrigen Angriffskrieges zugeben. Wo ist das jetzt „wilde Vermutung“ und „Verschwörungstheorie“?

Außerdem habe ich keine Angst vor Fremden. Ich habe auch überhaupt kein Problem mit legaler Einreise.

Womit ich nach wie vor ein Problem habe, ist hunderttausendfache illegale Einreise und Sozialtouristen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Verbrechen beginnt ab einem Jahr Gefängnisstrafe. Welcher Hausbesetzer hat für den Akt der Besetzung mehr als drei Monatssätze Tagegeld aufgebrummt bekommen? Unangenehm wird es in einigen Fällen, denke ich an die Chaostage Hannover, wenn fremde Gruppen besetzte Häuser für Straßenschlachten mit der Polizei missbrauchen. Das sind in der Regel nicht die renovierenden Bewohner. Die verhandeln mit den Behörden und es entstehen Kulturzentren. Später, nach der illegalen Besetzung, wenn es zu legalem bewohnen kommt.
> „Sprengel – ein Stuck Schlaraffenland“  – Dokumentarfilm uber das Leben auf dem Sprengel-Gelande – HAZ – Hannoversche Allgemeine
> 
> Ein inzwischen lebenswerter Ort, und davon gibt es viele in Deutschland. Oder wie erklärst Du Dir, dass so viele Objekte legalisiert wurden, weil der rechtswidrige Verfall durch die Eigentümer erkannt und gerichtlich bestätigt wurde.



Linksterroristen habe kein Recht auf Straftaten. Willst du das nicht verstehen?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Terrorismus ist etwas anderes. Versteht Du das wrklich nicht?



Es ist Terrorismus. Außerdem habe ich dir längst gesagt, dass das nur ein Aspekt von Linksterrorismus ist. Brandwaffe und Steine gegen Polizisten zu werfen, ist versuchter Mord.

Jedes Jahr am 1. Mai ganze Stadteile zu terrorisieren ist Straßenterror.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Für Dich ist ein NSU-Mord dasselbe wie wohnen in leerstehenden Häusen? Das kannst Du  nicht ernst meinen, oder?



Und schon wieder aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen. Ich habe die NSU Morde mit Christian Klar verglichen.

Da haben wir 3 Leute die 10 Morde begangen haben auf der einen Seite und einen Mann der alleine (!!!) 9 Morde und 11 Mordversuche begangen hat.

Und das Subjekt treibt sich heute im Bundestag rum. Im Herzen jener Demokratie, die er so verachtet. 

Da hört man von dir *gar nichts*. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du solltest an Deiner Argumentation und Deiner Wortwahl arbeiten, wenn Du ernst genommen werden möchtest.



Und wer offenkundig lügt, den kann man überhaupt nicht ernst nehmen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und noch einmal für Dich, warum aufgeklärte Bürger so ein Problem mit der Pegida und der AfD haben. Solange über deren Ziele auf rein politischem Wege diskutiert und entschieden würde, wäre es ein Stück lebender Demokratie. Wenn aber Horden durch die Städte und Dörfer ziehen und friedliche Mitbürger terrorisieren, Angst verbreiten und hier geduldeten Kriegsflüchtlingen, die auf Bearbeitung ihrer Anträge warten, das Leben zur Hölle gemacht wird, dann mag die überwiegende Zahl der Deutschen dieses Verhalten ganz und gar nicht.



Ach sind wir wieder bei der Argumentation?

Jede Brandstiftung von Flüchtlingsheimen, jeder Angriff eines Mobs ist also die Arbeit und das Werk von Pegida und der AfD?

Dann sind die Vorfälle in Köln auch das Arbeit und das Werk der Parteien, die die sogenannten „Flüchtlinge“ eingeladen haben.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie wird die letzte Aktion der _"wir sind keine Nazis"_-Horden bewertet:
> _"Wie kaltherzig, wie feige muss man sein, um sich vor einem Bus mit  Flüchtlingen aufzubauen und zu pöbeln und zu grölen, um den darin  sitzenden Menschen, darunter zahlreiche Frauen und Kinder, Angst zu  machen?"_
> Zitat des Merkel Sprecher Seibert am 22.02



Auch wenn der Mann hier inhaltlich Recht hat, nach dieser Presserklärung, ist er nicht mehr ernstzunehmen.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Kaaruzo ist vielleicht sehr Empathielos, aber ein Rechtsradikaler ist er nicht.



Unsere Gesetze, insbesondere zur Asylpolitik, sind Empathielos. Aber sie sind nun mal geltendes Recht. Und ich verlange, dass das eingehalten und umgesetzt wird.

Wenn mich das auch Empathielos macht, weil ich kein Mitgefühl habe, für illegale Einwanderer und Sozialtouristen, kann ich damit sehr gut leben.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht um die korrekte Nutzung der deutschen Sprachen und das verstehen von Definitionen.



Wer offenkundig lügt, sollte sich nicht zum Gralshüter der deutsche Sprache aufschwingen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was wir hier lesen müssen, ist immer wieder massiver Rassimus, gerade auch die Aussagen zu den unterschiedlichen Konzepten der Staatsangehörigkeit, ob Geburtsrecht oder Abstammungsrecht.



Ach jetzt sind also schon das Abstammungsprinzip und das Geburtsortprinzip, Rassismus?

Dann ist jeder Staat auf der Erde rassistisch, weil jeder Staat eine der beide (oder manchmal in Kombination) Prinzipien anwendet.



Amon schrieb:


> Wie nennst du das?! Sicherlich nur ein Vergehen oder?!



Sind das nicht nur „kreative Maßnahmen“ um „Lebensraum in der Stadt“ schaffen 



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Boah, würdest du vielleicht mal aufhören hier PI-Propagandanews rumzubölken? Den Tauhid als IS-Gruß zu pauschalisieren entbehrt jeglicher Grundlage.
> 
> Fingergate | Zundfunk Netzteil
> 
> Klarstellung: Erhobener Zeigefinger ist NICHT der IS-Gruss! – Fabian Schmidmeier



Stimmt, die arabischen Terroristen, nehmen doch kein billiges Plagiat, die benutzen das Orignal um ihre kranke Gesinnung zu zeigen:

http://haolam.de/artikel_1029.html


----------



## Poulton (23. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Bitte du kannst dir Art. 16a GG selber durchlesen. Welche Nachbarländer Deutschlands sind keine sicheren Drittstaaten?


Artikel 16a GG ist vollkommen irrelevant wenn es um die Flüchtlingseigenschaft nach §3 Abs. 1 AsylG. Asyl nach dem Grundgesetz und die Zuerkennung der Flüchtlingseigenschaft nach §3 Abs. 1 AsylG sind zwei komplett verschiedene paar Schuhe. Für letzteres ist die Einreise über ein sicheren Drittstaat oder einen Staat der EU irrelevant. Lies die verlinkten Seiten, bevor du die Welt mit deinem Halbwissen "kulturbereicherst".



PS: Kommentar Krawalle von Clausnitz: Ein Ozean der niederen Instinkte - taz.de


> „Wir sind das Volk“ rufen also die einheimischen Gartenzwerge, Frühstücksfaschisten und schlecht integrierten Wendeverlierer um den andern unmissverständlich zu bedeuten, dass sie nicht dazu gehören. Als wenn irgendjemand zu ihnen gehören wollen würde. Der Stinkefinger ist doch die einzig angemessene Antwort: „Verstanden, ihr seid das Volk. Könnt ihr auch gerne bleiben.“


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Februar 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Artikel 16a GG ist vollkommen irrelevant wenn es um die Flüchtlingseigenschaft nach §3 Abs. 1 AsylG. Asyl nach dem Grundgesetz und die Zuerkennung der Flüchtlingseigenschaft nach §3 Abs. 1 AsylG sind zwei komplett verschiedene paar Schuhe. Für letzteres ist die Einreise über ein sicheren Drittstaat oder einem Staat der EU irrelevant.



Für die straffreie Einreise als „Flüchtling“ ist auch das Abkommen über Rechtsstellung der Flüchtlinge (auf das ich auch schon mehrfach Bezug genommen habe) maßgebend.

Und was steht da in Artikel 31?



			
				 Abkommen über Rechtsstellung der Flüchtlinge  schrieb:
			
		

> Artikel 31 Flüchtlinge, die sich nicht rechtmäßig im Aufnahmeland aufhalten
> 1. Die vertragschließenden Staaten werden wegen unrechtmäßiger Einreise oder Aufenthalts keine Strafen gegen Flüchtlinge verhängen, *die unmittelbar aus einem Gebiet kommen, in dem ihr Leben oder ihre Freiheit im Sinne von Artikel 1 bedroht waren* und die ohne Erlaubnis in das Gebiet der vertragschließenden Staaten einreisen oder sich dort aufhalten, vorausgesetzt, daß sie sich unverzüglich bei den Behörden melden und Gründe darlegen, die ihre unrechtmäßige Einreise oder ihren unrechtmäßigen Aufenthalt rechtfertigen.



Nochmal zur Erinnerung, dass sind Deutschlands Nachbarländer:

Dänemark, Polen, Tschechien, Österreich, Schweiz, Frankreich, Luxemburg, Belgien und die Niederland.

Ist in einem dieser Länder das Leben oder die Freiheit dieser Leute bedroht?

Ist Syrien jetzt neuerdings ein Nachbarland Deutschlands?

Nein und Nein. Ergo reisen diese Leute illegal ins Land. 

Es gibt also genau 2 Möglichkeiten. 

Jemand der ins Land kommt, kann um Asyl bitten (dafür darf er aber nicht aus einem sichereren Drittstaat kommen oder aus einem Mitgliedsstaat der EU) oder er kann Flüchtling sein (dann muss er aber unmittelbar aus einem Gebiet kommen, in dem sein Leben oder seine Freiheit bedroht ist).

Preisfrage. 

Wie kann ein Syrer unmittelbar von Syrien nach Deutschland kommen, ohne vorher einen sicheren Drittstaat oder Mitgliedstaat der EU zu betreten?



Poulton schrieb:


> Lies die verlinkten Seiten, bevor du die Welt mit deinem Halbwissen "kulturbereicherst".



Netter Versuch, aber ich kann den Tip nur zurückgeben.


----------



## Poulton (23. Februar 2016)

BAMF - Bundesamt fur Migration und Fluchtlinge  -  Fluchtlingsschutz


> Nach § 3 Abs. 1 AsylVfG wird ein Ausländer als Flüchtling anerkannt, wenn er sich aus begründeter Furcht vor Verfolgung wegen seiner
> 
> 
> Rasse,
> ...


Nirgends ein Wort von sicheren Drittstaat. Er muss sich nur außerhalb, und außerhalb ist jedes Land, welches nicht sein Herkunftsland ist, befinden.


Fluchtlingseigenschaft – Wikipedia


> ...
> 
> fehlende Kausalität in den drei Merkmalen (z. B. *Flucht nach  Deutschland erst nach sicherer Aufnahme in einem Drittstaat* oder stark  verspätete Asylantragstellung nach der Einreise) und
> *Diese Fälle werden jedoch in der Regel vom Flüchtlingsbegriff erfasst.*


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Februar 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> BAMF - Bundesamt fur Migration und Fluchtlinge  -  Fluchtlingsschutz
> 
> Nirgends ein Wort von sicheren Drittstaat. Er muss sich nur außerhalb, und außerhalb ist jedes Land, welches nicht sein Herkunftsland ist, befinden.
> 
> ...



Deshalb der Verweis auf das Abkommen über Rechtsstellung der Flüchtlinge. Diese Leute reise nicht unmittelbar aus Gebieten ein, in denen ihnen Gefahr für Leben und Freiheit drohen.

Sie reisen nicht legal ein. Wie nennt man solche Leute? Illegale Einwanderer.


----------



## Poulton (23. Februar 2016)

Überarbeitete UNHCR-Stellungnahme zur Auslegung und Reichweite des Art. 31 Abs. 1 des Abkommens über die Rechtsstellung der Flüchtlinge (PDF)



> [...]“Unmittelbar” iSd Vorschrift reisen aber auch Personen ein, die sich
> vorher kurzzeitig in einem anderen Staat aufgehalten haben, wenn sie in diesem
> Drittstaat keine tatsächliche Möglichkeit hatten, zu bleiben, 7 dort vergeblich versucht
> haben, Schutz zu finden oder wenn sie dort Asyl weder beantragt noch erhalten
> ...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (23. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sie reisen nicht legal ein. Wie nennt man solche Leute? Illegale Einwanderer.



Auch das ist erst mal so geregelt, Zitat Wikipedia:

"Reist ein Flüchtling ohne ein ggf. erforderliches Visum ein, gilt zunächst, dass er hierfür laut dem in Artikel 31 der Genfer Flüchtlingskonvention (GFK) festgelegten Grundsatz nicht bestraft werden darf, sofern er sich umgehend bei den Behörden meldet. Entsprechend muss er nach § 13 Abs. 3 AsylG an der Grenze oder andernfalls unverzüglich nach der unerlaubten Einreise um Asyl nachsuchen."

Wer Flüchtlinge pauschal als illegale Einwanderer oder Sozialschmarotzer bezeichnet muss sich nicht wundern in die rechte Ecke gestellt zu werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2016)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> ...Wer Flüchtlinge pauschal als illegale Einwanderer oder Sozialschmarotzer bezeichnet muss sich nicht wundern in die rechte Ecke gestellt zu werden.


Und wer es dazu mit rassistischen Elementen würzt, sollte sich über eine Einstufung
seiner Aussagen im rechtsextremen Lager noch weniger wundern. 

Und trotzdem befürchte ich, dass sämtiche juristisch eindeutigen Argumente
an unseren "Vaterlandsfreunden" vorbei gehen werden und wir in jedem weiteren
Beitrag wieder rassistische und ausgrenzende Provokationen hören werden.

Wir werden es sehen, ob sie verstehen wollen, oder ob der Sinn ihrer Texte ein 
anderer ist. Eine offene und kontroverve Diskussion zu Standpunkten ist schön
und gut, eine Plattform für rechtsradikalen Müll zu bieten aber weniger. 

Dafür sollte nicht das PCGH-Forum missbraucht werden, dafür gibt es einschlägige
Seiten mit ausländischen Serven, auf denen rechtsextremer Müll verbreitet werden
kann.


----------



## Ruptet (23. Februar 2016)

Die Diskussion artet immer mehr aus...  wir haben sture Befürworter und ebenso sture Gegner, beide haben ihre Daseinsberechtigung und beide sind nicht kompromissbereit.
Also wer ist im Recht ? (Um die dummen auszusortieren)

Das Argument "Rechts" hat 0 Gewicht, wieso wird das immer wieder gebracht ? Rechts ist nichts verwerfliches, außer für die Leute, die Meinungsfreiheit predigen aber im selben Atemzug alles, was ihnen nicht passt, verbieten wollen.

Konstruktive Vorschläge wären mal eine Abwechslung, aber da sich beide Seiten schon in dem Punkt widersprechen, überhaupt Flüchtlinge aufnehmen zu wollen, wird man das Volk NIE einen können...wer wundert sich denn noch über die ganzen Probleme ? Man kann eigentlich froh sein, dass noch keine Köpfe rollen.


----------



## azzih (23. Februar 2016)

Klar ist es etwas Verwerfliches wenn ich Menschen in verschiedene Wertkategorien einteile, nur aufgrund der Herkunft oder Hautfarbe. Sowas sollte nirgends Platz haben und schon gar nicht in Deutschland. Und wer glaubt das nicht substantielle Teile der neuen rechten/nationalistischen Bewegung klar rassistisch sind, der glaubt auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann. Fester Bestandteil der Rechten war schon immer die gezielte Entmenschlichung:  Es ist nicht der einzelne Mensch, der fühlt,denkt und  Bedürfnisse hat wie jeder Deutscher, nein es ist der Flüchtling, der Sozialschmarotzer, der Kriminelle etc. 

Man mag Einwanderungspolitik kritisieren und das Flüchtlingschaos. Aber was quasi bei den rechten immer Mitschwingt ist offener Rassismus und Vorurteile und die Überzeugung nur weil sie Deutsche sind seien sie mehr wert. Dazu denken diese Idioten noch sie sprächen für das ganze "Volk" und hetzten sich gegenseitig auf.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2016)

Die konstruktiven Vorschläge findest Du zu hauf, es ist aber irgendwann müßig, 
wenn man nur noch "rassistische Kackscheibe" lesen muss, von Foristen, die
jenseits jeders Menschenrechts stehen.

Es ist weder eine Lösung, alle an der Grenze zu erschießen, nach jeden Flüchtling auf
der Welt aufzunehmen. Die aktuelle Welle wird übrigens schon wieder geringer, die
Anzahl der Boot sinkt. Wer aus Syrien heraus wollte, ist das inzwischen.

Es geht jetzt darum, die hier Angekommenen ein würdiges Leben zu ermöglichen. Dazu
bedarf es nicht viel, aber was man stellenweise erlebt, ist ganz weit von würdig entfernt.

Offen bleibt doch weiterhin, ob und wenn ja wem man hier eine Einwanderung ermöglichst.
Ich persönlich würde es lieber sehen, wenn die Menschen ihr Land nach einer Befriedung 
wieder aufbauen. Aber auch das hatten wir schon und es wird noch sehr viele Jahre dauern.
Kann man Mitbürger, die 10 Jahre in unsere sozialen Kassen eingezahlt haben,  abschieben? 

Merkel macht meiner Meinung nach vieles richtig. Wir wissen nicht, was und mit wem alles 
hinter verschlossenen Türen beschlossen wird. Aber ihre Einstellung, dass es nur mit den 
Türken funktioniert, ist meiner Meinung nach richtig, auch wenn man Erdogan keineswegs
den Rücken stärken darf.

Hätten wir die Türker eher und deutlicher an Europa angelagert, wäre Erdogan vermutlich
nicht möglich gewesen. Das Experiment wäre gewagt gewesen, es hätte aber den gesamten
Nahen Osten wirtschaftlich stärken und weiter entwickeln können. Religionen werden dann
automatisch weniger einflussreich.

Wir erleben aktuell eine Neuordnung in nordafrikanischen Raum und im nahen Osten. Niemand
weiß, was passieren wird. Ich sehe z.B. schon lange ein neuen Staat, Kurdistan oder wie auch
immer er heißen mag, mit all den Risiken, neuen Spannungen und Potenzialen für Befriedung.
Ruhe in Europa bekommen wir nur, wenn unsere Nachbarn auch Stabilität haben.

Was von Marokko bis zur Ukraine zum Teil passiert ist sehr unschön.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Februar 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Überarbeitete UNHCR-Stellungnahme zur Auslegung und Reichweite des Art. 31 Abs. 1 des Abkommens über die Rechtsstellung der Flüchtlinge (PDF)



An welcher Stelle steht das Amt des Hohen Flüchtlingskommissars der Vereinten Nationen bzw. seit wann sind die Vereinten Nationen oder Teile davon, Bestandteile unserer Judikative?

Außerdem ist dieser Abschnitt ja auch sehr interessant: 

„Unmittelbar” iSd Vorschrift reisen aber auch Personen ein, die sich vorher kurzzeitig in einem anderen Staat aufgehalten haben, wenn sie in diesem Drittstaat keine tatsächliche Möglichkeit hatten, zu bleiben,7 dort vergeblich versucht haben, Schutz zu finden oder wenn sie dort Asyl weder beantragt noch erhalten haben.8“

Und das trifft also auf alle Staaten zu, die zwischen Deutschland und Syrien liegen? Gut zu wissen.



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Auch das ist erst mal so geregelt, Zitat Wikipedia:
> 
> "Wer Flüchtlinge pauschal als illegale Einwanderer oder Sozialschmarotzer bezeichnet muss sich nicht wundern in die rechte Ecke gestellt zu werden.



Wer Menschen, die durch halb Europa entspannt von einem Land zu anderen Land wandern, Flüchtlinge nennt, muss sich nicht wundern, wenn man ihn dafür als Gutmensch bezeichnet.

 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wer es dazu mit rassistischen Elementen würzt, sollte sich über eine Einstufung seiner Aussagen im rechtsextremen Lager noch weniger wundern.



Für wenn selbst staatliche Prinzipien wie das Abstammungsprinzip bzw. das Geburtsortsprinzip rassistisch ist, sollte sich nicht wundern, wenn ihn niemand ernstnimmt. 

Wer darüber hinaus Linksterroristen als „kreativ“ bezeichnet, der entfernt sich völlig von allen demokratischen Spielregeln.

Andere faktenwidrig als rechtsextrem und rassistisch diffamieren und dann Sympathien für Linksextreme und die totalitäre Gewaltideologie Kommunismus haben. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und trotzdem befürchte ich, dass sämtiche juristisch eindeutigen Argumente an unseren "Vaterlandsfreunden" vorbei gehen werden und wir in jedem weiteren Beitrag wieder rassistische und ausgrenzende Provokationen hören werden.



Guck mal, die Mehrheit ist wohl auch „rassistisch“ und „ausgrenzend provokativ“.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> *Eine offene und kontroverve Diskussion zu Standpunkten ist schön und gut*, eine Plattform für rechtsradikalen Müll zu bieten aber weniger.



Jetzt verstehe ich deine Vorliebe für den Postillion. Deine Beiträge sind ja selbst voller Satire.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dafür sollte nicht das PCGH-Forum missbraucht werden, dafür gibt es einschlägige Seiten mit ausländischen Serven, auf denen rechtsextremer Müll verbreitet werden kann.



Wurde hier auch bisher nicht verbreitet. Was man hier leider zu Hauf lesen muss, ist linksextremer Müll



Ruptet schrieb:


> Konstruktive Vorschläge wären mal eine Abwechslung, aber da sich beide Seiten schon in dem Punkt widersprechen, überhaupt Flüchtlinge aufnehmen zu wollen, wird man das Volk NIE einen können...wer wundert sich denn noch über die ganzen Probleme ? Man kann eigentlich froh sein, dass noch keine Köpfe rollen.



*Konstruktiver Vorschlag.

Die Flüchtlinge kommen in Flüchtlingslanger die direkt in den Nachbarländer sind (sofern diese sicher sind) und die reichen Industriestaaten zahlen dafür Geld, wenn sichergestellt ist, dass die Leute sich nicht auf den Weg nach Europa machen.

Die Leute können in den Nachbarländer sicher leben, bis ihr Heimatland wieder stabil und befriedet ist und können dann zurückkehren.*



azzih schrieb:


> Klar ist es etwas Verwerfliches wenn ich Menschen in verschiedene Wertkategorien einteile, nur aufgrund der Herkunft oder Hautfarbe. Sowas sollte nirgends Platz haben und schon gar nicht in Deutschland.



Absolut korrekt. Macht hier ja auch zum Glück keiner. Die Herkunft und Hautfarbe legaler Einwanderer ist mir total egal, genauso wie mir die Herkunft und Hautfarbe illegaler Einwanderer egal ist.

Erste Gruppe befürworte ich komplett, zweite Gruppe lehne ich komplett ab. 



azzih schrieb:


> Und wer glaubt das nicht substantielle Teile der neuen rechten/nationalistischen Bewegung klar rassistisch sind, der glaubt auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann.



Also ist Europa klar rassistisch? Weil außer Deutschland keiner mehr „wir schaffen das“ macht.



azzih schrieb:


> Fester Bestandteil der Rechten war schon immer die gezielte Entmenschlichung:



Und das ist bei den Linken nicht der Fall? Was zählt ist das Kollektiv, nicht der einzelne. 

Das ist auch eine Form von Entmenschlichung. Wenn man sich dann die Geschichte des Sozialismus und Kommunismus anguckt, sieht man da keine gravierenden Unterschiede zum Faschismus und Nationalsozialismus.

Das sind alles totalitäre Gewaltideologien.



azzih schrieb:


> Es ist nicht der einzelne Mensch, der fühlt,denkt und  Bedürfnisse hat wie jeder Deutscher, nein es ist der Flüchtling, der Sozialschmarotzer, der Kriminelle etc.



Wenn deutsche Staatsangehörige illegal in ein anderes Land einreisen, wären sie in meinen Augen auch Sozialtouristen und illegale Einwanderer.

Die Staatsangehörigkeit bzw. Herkunft ist mir da völlig egal.

_______________________________________________________________________________________________________

http://www.spiegel.de/politik/deuts...gt-vorgehen-gegen-fluechtlinge-a-1078463.html

Sehr schön. Es wird also gegen *alle* Randalierer und Provokateure ermittelt.

So muss das sein.


----------



## Ruptet (23. Februar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Klar ist es etwas Verwerfliches wenn ich Menschen in verschiedene Wertkategorien einteile, nur aufgrund der Herkunft oder Hautfarbe. Sowas sollte nirgends Platz haben und schon gar nicht in Deutschland. Und wer glaubt das nicht substantielle Teile der neuen rechten/nationalistischen Bewegung klar rassistisch sind, der glaubt auch noch an den Weihnachtsmann. Fester Bestandteil der Rechten war schon immer die gezielte Entmenschlichung:  Es ist nicht der einzelne Mensch, der fühlt,denkt und  Bedürfnisse hat wie jeder Deutscher, nein es ist der Flüchtling, der Sozialschmarotzer, der Kriminelle etc.
> 
> Man mag Einwanderungspolitik kritisieren und das Flüchtlingschaos. Aber was quasi bei den rechten immer Mitschwingt ist offener Rassismus und Vorurteile und die Überzeugung nur weil sie Deutsche sind seien sie mehr wert. Dazu denken diese Idioten noch sie sprächen für das ganze "Volk" und hetzten sich gegenseitig auf.



Du vergisst schon wieder, wie viele andere auch, dass "rechts" nicht die letzte Stufe dieser Seite ist .... oder ist jeder rechte auch gleichzeitig rechtsextrem/rechtsradikal ?
Das ist das Problem, ihr seht ein paar Rassisten und schließt von ihnen auf alle anderen ..... warte ? Ist das nicht genau das gleiche Schema, nach dem sie über Flüchtlinge urteilen ? Ha, diese Parallelen.

Die unkontrollierte Zuwanderung hat Angst in der Bevölkerung geschürt und niemand nimmt sich dieser Angst an. Die Europaweite rechte Welle ist kein Zufall, diese Menschen zu ignorieren macht die ganze Situation nur noch aussichtsloser.


----------



## azzih (23. Februar 2016)

Naja realistisch gesehen haben wir in absehbarer Zeit keine Arbeitsplätze für irgendwann 2 Mio Flüchtlinge, auch der Wohnungsmarkt in Großstädten ist eh schon schwierig genug. Kontinuierliche legale Einwanderung von qualifizierten Kräften ist ja ne gute Sache, aber wer denkt wir könnten jetzt und in den kommenden 2 Jahren aus dem Nichts eine Million Stellen schaffen, der macht sich auch etwas vor. Heisst zwar immer aus der Wirtschaft, Fachkräftemangel hier und da, aber das sind hauptsächlich Floskeln um die Löhne zu drücken oder es handelt sich um Arbeitsplätze die einfach sehr unattraktiv sind und deswegen unbesetzt bleiben. Selbst für Hochqualifizierte isses in Deutschland aktuell nicht leicht ein Job zu finden.

Sprich ein Großteil der Flüchtlinge muss die nächsten Jahre wieder in sein Herkunftsland zurückkehren sobald dort einigermaßen Frieden herrscht, weil hier die Perspektiven fehlen. Allerdings ist es kaum absehbar das in Syrien in absehbarer Zeit sich die Lage stabilisiert.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kann man Mitbürger, die 10 Jahre in unsere sozialen Kassen eingezahlt haben,  abschieben?



Klar kann man das machen. Wenn man ihnen von Anfang an sagt das es für sie keine dauerhafte Zukunft in Deutschland gibt und man darauf besteht das sie nach einer Lösung der Krise auch auch wieder zurück gehen und das dann auch konsequent umsetzt.
Nur weil du einige Jahre in einem Land gelebt und ggf. gearbeitet hast heißt das schließlich noch lange nicht das du deshalb direkt irgendwelche Anrechte darauf erwirbst dort auch bleiben zu dürfen. Wäre das so müssten wohl Millionen Menschen die für einige Jahre von ihren Firmen aus, oder von selbst, zum arbeiten in andere Länder gehen automatisch ein Anrecht darauf bekommen dort auch als Staatsbürger anerkannt zu werden. 

Wenn ich aber von vorneherrein weiß das ich irgendwann nach einigen Jahren wieder zurück gehen muss, oder werde kann ich mich auch entsprechend darauf vorbereiten, Geld dafür sparen, meine Anschafungen planen, usw.
Ich sehe in so einem Fall nicht warum also entsprechend eine Person, ob sie nun 5 Jahre oder 10 Jahre hier gelebt hat, nicht zurückgeschickt werden sollte.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hätten wir die Türker eher und deutlicher an Europa angelagert, wäre Erdogan vermutlich
> nicht möglich gewesen. Das Experiment wäre gewagt gewesen, es hätte aber den gesamten
> Nahen Osten wirtschaftlich stärken und weiter entwickeln können. Religionen werden dann
> automatisch weniger einflussreich.



Es ist ein Irrglaube anzunehmen  das eine stärkere Annäherung der Türkei an die EU automatisch etwas an dem Einfluss des erzkonsevativen und radikalen Islams geändert hätte, genauso wie das in so einem Fall Erdogan nicht an die Macht gekommen wäre.
Das Problem der Türkei ist ihre starke Spaltung zwischen Moderne und Rückständigkeit. Während die Westtürkei um Istanbul und die Mittelmeerküste (halt die Touristischen Regionen) recht modern und auch aufgeschlossen ist, ist der große Restteil der Türkei recht rückständig.
Diese Problematik bekommst du nicht in ein paar Jahren mehr oder weniger Nähe zur EU gelöst, das bekommst du nur dann gelöst wenn die Türkei es endlich mal schaffen würde ihre östlichen Regionen zu erschließen und zu entwickeln und dort ihre Gesetze durchzusetzen, wie zum Beispiel die das man keine Minderjährigen Mädchen verheiraten darf (schon lange Gesetz, aber keine Realtiät im Osten der Türkei).

Solange diese Kluft zwischen moderner Türkei und dem wesentlich größeren Teil der rückständigen Türkei im Osten besteht wäre ein Erdogan so oder so an die Macht gekommen, egal ob näher an der EU, oder halt nicht, eben weil es genug rückständige Menschen in der Türkei gibt die denn rückwärts gerichteten Weg der AKP als richtig ansehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Februar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Naja realistisch gesehen haben wir in absehbarer Zeit keine Arbeitsplätze für irgendwann 2 Mio Flüchtlinge, auch der Wohnungsmarkt in Großstädten ist eh schon schwierig genug. Kontinuierliche legale Einwanderung von qualifizierten Kräften ist ja ne gute Sache, aber wer denkt wir könnten jetzt und in den kommenden 2 Jahren aus dem Nichts eine Million Stellen schaffen, der macht sich auch etwas vor. Heisst zwar immer aus der Wirtschaft, Fachkräftemangel hier und da, aber das sind hauptsächlich Floskeln um die Löhne zu drücken oder es handelt sich um Arbeitsplätze die einfach sehr unattraktiv sind und deswegen unbesetzt bleiben. Selbst für Hochqualifizierte isses in Deutschland aktuell nicht leicht ein Job zu finden.
> 
> Sprich ein Großteil der Flüchtlinge muss die nächsten Jahre wieder in sein Herkunftsland zurückkehren sobald dort einigermaßen Frieden herrscht, weil hier die Perspektiven fehlen. Allerdings ist es kaum absehbar das in Syrien in absehbarer Zeit sich die Lage stabilisiert.



Es gäbe eine Möglichkeit Syrien zu stabilisieren.

Man müsste endlich auf die Türkei und Saudi-Arabien einwirken, dass sie aufhören, die radikalen Kräfte in Syrien zu unterstützen, und man müsste Russland bei dem Kampf gegen die Terroristen unterstützen. 

Ja das bedeutet auch, dass der Diktator Assad an der Macht bleibt.

Aber eine Alternative zu Assad gibt es nicht. Die Alternative zu Assad heißt failed state und Herrschaft des IS.

Da ist Assad nun mal das kleinere Übel.


----------



## azzih (23. Februar 2016)

Assad hat gar keine Macht und ist nur ne Marionette Russlands und Irans. Verlassen die beiden Parteien das Land fällt alles in sich zusammen. Assad muss entmachtet werden so oder so, weder hat er Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung noch ne stabilisierende Wirkung auf das Land. Ein Grund warum IS überhaupt so ein Zulauf hatte und Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung war ja gerade das für die Menschen auf dem Land die IS das kleinere Übel im Vergleich zu Assad war.


----------



## Ich 15 (23. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die konstruktiven Vorschläge findest Du zu hauf, es ist aber irgendwann müßig


Welche umsetzbaren gibt es denn? Eine europäische Lösung wird es nicht geben,  wenn diese Lösung die Umverteilung von Flüchtlingen über die EU vorsieht.



> Es ist weder eine Lösung, alle an der Grenze zu erschießen, nach jeden Flüchtling auf
> der Welt aufzunehmen.


Dem stimme ich voll zu aber momentan scheint letzteres das Ziel zu sein.



> Wer aus Syrien heraus wollte, ist das inzwischen.


Dies stimmt nur eingeschränkt. Durch künftige Kampfhandlungen könnten noch Millionen weitere fliehen. 



> Offen bleibt doch weiterhin, ob und wenn ja wem man hier eine Einwanderung ermöglichst.
> Ich persönlich würde es lieber sehen, wenn die Menschen ihr Land nach einer Befriedung
> wieder aufbauen. Aber auch das hatten wir schon und es wird noch sehr viele Jahre dauern.
> Kann man Mitbürger, die 10 Jahre in unsere sozialen Kassen eingezahlt haben,  abschieben?


Offen bleibt wer von den Flüchtlingen hier überhaupt einen Job finden soll. Die große Mehrheit wird keinen finden und über viele Jahre hohe Kosten verursachen.



> Merkel macht meiner Meinung nach vieles richtig. Wir wissen nicht, was und mit wem alles
> hinter verschlossenen Türen beschlossen wird. Aber ihre Einstellung, dass es nur mit den
> Türken funktioniert, ist meiner Meinung nach richtig, auch wenn man Erdogan keineswegs
> den Rücken stärken darf.


Merkel macht gefühlt nicht viel. Wo sind ihre Pläne? Was wurde aus der europäischen Lösung. Die Probleme löst sie nicht. Es geht nur vom einem Gipfel zum nächsten. Eigentlich sollte Merkel vor den Wahlen ja noch etwas handfestes liefern. Jetzt sieht es so aus als wenn es wieder nichts gibt.




> Hätten wir die Türker eher und deutlicher an Europa angelagert, wäre Erdogan vermutlich
> nicht möglich gewesen. Das Experiment wäre gewagt gewesen, es hätte aber den gesamten
> Nahen Osten wirtschaftlich stärken und weiter entwickeln können. Religionen werden dann
> automatisch weniger einflussreich.



Die heutige Türkei in die EU aufzunehmen wäre ein sehr sehr großer  Fehler. Die EU Erweiterung um jeden Preis war auch ein Fehler gewesen.  Ein Griechenland hat z.B.  nie die Anforderungen zur Aufnahme erfüllt. Eine Aufnahme der Türkei ist und wäre nur möglich gewesen wenn die Türkei alle Anforderungen erfüllt.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Februar 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Ein Griechenland hat z.B.  nie die Anforderungen zur Aufnahme erfüllt.



Sorry, aber falsch, Griechenland hat die Bedingungen zur Aufnahme in die EU erfüllt, nur die Bedingungen zur Aufnahme in die Währungsunion, die hat es nie erfüllt und betrogen. Das ist ein Unterschied denn viele nicht vestehen und die glauben Mitgliedschaft in der EU und Mitgliedschaft in der Währungsunion seien ein und das selbe. Wäre dem so gäbe es keine Länder in der EU die zwar Mitglied in der Union sind aber nicht denn Euro haben, so wie Polen zum Bleistift.

Bei der Türkei hingegen scheitert es vor allem am ersteren (Aufnahmebedingungen in die EU), bei denn Bedingungen zur Aufnahme in die Währungsunion sähe es hingegen garnicht mal so übel aus für die Türkei.


----------



## Poulton (23. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> An welcher Stelle steht das Amt des Hohen Flüchtlingskommissars der Vereinten Nationen bzw. seit wann sind die Vereinten Nationen oder Teile davon, Bestandteile unserer Judikative?


Ach, jetzt wird der nächste Strohmann verwendet und auf unsere Judikative verwiesen, obwohl zuvor noch fröhlich auf:


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> [...] das Abkommen über Rechtsstellung der Flüchtlinge.


verwiesen wurde. Auch wenn das, nach der Stellungnahme des UNHCR (welche Aufgabe das UNHCR hat, ist auch in diesem Abkommen beschrieben), nicht das hergibt, was man da gerne reininterpretiert. Achja: In der Stellungnahme ist noch eine interessante Fußnote enthalten:


> So wohl auch BayOLG in seinem Beschluss vom 30.04.1996, Az. 4 St RR 69/96: In dem zur Beurteilung
> anstehenden Fall war der Antragsteller nach Inkrafttreten der Drittstaatenregelung nachweislich auf dem Landweg in
> die Bundesrepublik eingereist. Dennoch hält das Gericht unter Bezugnahme auf frühere Rechtsprechung eine
> unmittelbare Einreise auch dann für gegeben, wenn der Flüchtling “zwar direkt aus einem freien Drittland einreist,
> ...


Soviel zur Sicht der Judikative hierzulande.

Ansonsten nochmal:


> Nach § 3 Abs. 1 AsylVfG wird ein Ausländer als Flüchtling anerkannt, wenn er sich aus begründeter Furcht vor Verfolgung wegen seiner
> 
> 
> Rasse,
> ...





> ...
> 
> fehlende Kausalität in den drei Merkmalen (z. B. *Flucht nach  Deutschland erst nach sicherer Aufnahme in einem Drittstaat* oder stark  verspätete Asylantragstellung nach der Einreise) und
> *Diese Fälle werden jedoch in der Regel vom Flüchtlingsbegriff erfasst.*
> Fluchtlingseigenschaft – Wikipedia



Sprich: Weder unsere Gesetze, noch unsere Rechtsprechung oder das Abkommen über die Rechtstellung von Flüchtlingen geben das her, was von dir und anderen "besorgten Bürgern" gerne reininterpretiert wird: Alles Sozialtouristen, Illegale, Schmarotzer, Parasiten, etc. die ja gar nicht hier sein dürften, da sie über einen sicheren Drittstaat eingereist sind.


-----------------
Wo sich dieses Jahr "besorgte Bürger" schon von ihrer besten Seite gezeigt haben: Interaktive "Kaltland-Chronik": Eine Karte dokumentiert fremdenfeindlich motivierte Verbrechen | Mitteldeutschland - Mitteldeutsche Zeitung


----------



## Ich 15 (23. Februar 2016)

Dies stimmt natürlich. Irgendwie setzte ich EU und Euro oft gleich. Der Punkt ist aber die schnelle Erweiterung der EU, des Euro und der Nato haben große Probleme verursacht. Die Türkei ist finanziell vielleicht tatsächlich fit für den Euro. Ein Land welches die Pressefreiheit nicht achtet und vom einem Diktator geführt wird hat aber nichts in der EU verloren.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Februar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Assad hat gar keine Macht und ist nur ne Marionette Russlands und Irans. Verlassen die beiden Parteien das Land fällt alles in sich zusammen. Assad muss entmachtet werden so oder so, weder hat er Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung noch ne stabilisierende Wirkung auf das Land. Ein Grund warum IS überhaupt so ein Zulauf hatte und Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung war ja gerade das für die Menschen auf dem Land die IS das kleinere Übel im Vergleich zu Assad war.



Was soll denn bitte die Alternative zu Assad sein?

Wir sehen doch in Libyen und im Irak, was dann passiert. Ist das wirklich besser?

_____________________________________________________________________________________

Schöne Zahlen:



			
				Die Welt schrieb:
			
		

> Mehr als die Hälfte (57 Prozent) der Befragten glaubt einer Erhebung im Auftrag des Deutschen Instituts für Wirtschaftsforschung (DIW) zufolge, *dass Deutschland durch die Flüchtlingszuwanderung "zu einem schlechteren Ort zum Leben" wird.*





			
				Die Welt schrieb:
			
		

> Eine knappe Mehrheit (53 Prozent) meint, *dass das "kulturelle Leben im Allgemeinen durch Flüchtlinge untergraben" wird*, wie die Zeitungen der Essener Funke-Mediengruppe berichten.





			
				Die Welt schrieb:
			
		

> Generell ist eine große Mehrheit von 79 Prozent der Befragten *der Auffassung, dass der Flüchtlingszustrom kurzfristig mehr Risiken als Chancen mitbringt.* Auf lange Sicht ist immer noch mehr als die Hälfte (57 Prozent) dieser Meinung.



Das Volk weiß offensichtlich was es will. Wenn die Regierung wirklich will, dass AfD und Pegida schwächer werden, sollten sie vielleicht mal wieder aufs Volk hören.


----------



## Verminaard (23. Februar 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Ein Land welches die Pressefreiheit nicht achtet und vom einem Diktator geführt wird hat aber nichts in der EU verloren.


Ich glaube nicht das das der BRD GmbH gefallen wuerde, muessten sie jetzt aus der EU raus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2016)

Hin und wieder gibt es äußere Einflüsse, gegen die man sich schwer wehren kann.
Entweder verraten wir alle unsere Werte und stellen uns als masslose und zynische
Egoisten dar, was uns jede Legitimation nimmt, irgend eine Menschenrechtsverletzung
in der Welt zu kritisieren.

Oder aber wir haben Kosten. Und ja, es wird uns alle etwas kosten. Aber wie viel ist es 
denn, wenn im idealen leerstehende Häuser auf dem Land besetzt werden, Altkleider
mehr im Land verteilt werden, anstatt die Textilndustrie in Afrika zu sabotieren und
Lebensmittel haben wir so im Überfluss.

Wo ist das finanzielle Problem? Es trifft jeden Arbeitnehmer ungefähr so hoch, wie die
letzte Krankenkassenerhöhung, oder ein bisschen mehr. War der Aufschrei ähnlich 
dramatisch? Sehen wir Horden von Menschen um die Verantwortlichen der Pharma-
industrie? Oder ist die Kröte etwas höhere Kosten relativ egal? Gerade bei Aufstockern
und Hartz IV Empfängern wird sich gar nichts ändern.

Hat irgendwer behauptet, dass die Flüchtlinge uns kurzfristig keine Kosten verursachen?
Langfristig sieht es anders aus.

Das Volk, Kaaruzo, will auch keine Nazis im Land haben. Wenn Du also auf Volksumfragen
setzt und Volkes Meinung immer 1:1 umsetzt, dann würde es für viele Nazis im Land ganz 
schön eng werden. Die Keule, die man nutzt, schlägt oft zurück ...


----------



## the_leon (23. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hin und wieder gibt es äußere Einflüsse, gegen die man sich schwer wehren kann.
> Entweder verraten wir alle unsere Werte und stellen uns als masslose und zynische
> Egoisten dar, was uns jede Legitimation nimmt, irgend eine Menschenrechtsverletzung
> in der Welt zu kritisieren.
> ...




Das mit den Lehrstehenden Häusern sagst du nicht zum ersten mal.
Das Problem ist, dass es Dörfer gibt, in denen viele Häuser leerstehen, diese sind aber oft in einem nicht bewohnbaren Zustand.
Und willst du der Bürgermeister sein, der einem Dorf mit 500 Einwohner erklären muss, das bald noch mal so viele Asylbewerber kommen?
Und wie würdest du das denn finden, wenn in Hannover nochmal ne halbe Million Flüchtlinge einquartiert werden muss?


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Februar 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Sprich: Weder unsere Gesetze, noch unsere Rechtsprechung oder das Abkommen über die Rechtstellung von Flüchtlingen geben das her, was von dir und anderen "besorgten Bürgern" gerne reininterpretiert wird: Alles Sozialtouristen, Illegale, Schmarotzer, Parasiten, etc. die ja gar nicht hier sein dürften, da sie über einen sicheren Drittstaat eingereist sind.



Natürlich geben sie das her. Der Staat hat nur längst die Kontrolle über seine Grenzen aufgeben. 

Und das der Staat  es bisher nicht so genau mit dem Recht nimmt, habe ich auch hinlänglich bewiesen.

Außerdem habe ich bisher diese Subjekte nur als illegale Einwanderer und Sozialtouristen bezeichnet. Der Rest ist mal wieder typischer Versuch, etwas zu konstruieren, was nicht da ist.



Poulton schrieb:


> Wo sich dieses Jahr "besorgte Bürger" schon von ihrer besten Seite gezeigt haben: Interaktive "Kaltland-Chronik": Eine Karte dokumentiert fremdenfeindlich motivierte Verbrechen | Mitteldeutschland - Mitteldeutsche Zeitung



A) Weil natürlich jeder, der sich gegen die Zuwanderung ausspricht, auch gleich so handelt. Wieder ein typischer Versuch, etwas zu konstruieren, was nicht da ist.
B) Man muss sich mal einzelne Verbrechen durchlesen. Ein Beispiel: Bergisch Gladbach am 21.01.16. Syrer von drei *unbekannten* verprügelt. Muss natürlich fremdenfeindlich gewesen sein. Genauso wie damals die Handgranate 
C) Wo finde ich denn eine solche Karte wenn es um Verbrechen unserer Zugereisten geht?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hin und wieder gibt es äußere Einflüsse, gegen die man sich schwer wehren kann.



Klar kann man sich dagegen wehren. Mit Abschottung. Das ist nach neusten Umfragen ja auch der Wille des Volkes.

Jenes Volkes, das in diesem Land den Souverän darstellt. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Entweder verraten wir alle unsere Werte und stellen uns als masslose und zynischeEgoisten dar, was uns jede Legitimation nimmt, irgend eine Menschenrechtsverletzung in der Welt zu kritisieren.



Die USA schotten sich doch auch ab, Australien genauso. Fast alle europäischen Länder, sogar das sonst so liberale Schweden.

Warum genau soll Deutschland das jetzt nicht können?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Oder aber wir haben Kosten. Und ja, es wird uns alle etwas kosten. Aber wie viel ist es denn, wenn im idealen leerstehende Häuser auf dem Land besetzt werden, Altkleider mehr im Land verteilt werden, anstatt die Textilndustrie in Afrika zu sabotieren und Lebensmittel haben wir so im Überfluss.



Und die Leute wollen das eben nicht.

Willst du das nicht verstehen? Genau diese Ignoranz gegenüber dem Volk, hat die AfD und Pegida (und die konservative Kräfte in ganz Europa) doch erst so stark gemacht.

Das ständige regieren gegen das Volk.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wo ist das finanzielle Problem? Es trifft jeden Arbeitnehmer ungefähr so hoch, wie die letzte Krankenkassenerhöhung, oder ein bisschen mehr. War der Aufschrei ähnlich dramatisch? Sehen wir Horden von Menschen um die Verantwortlichen der Pharma-
> industrie? Oder ist die Kröte etwas höhere Kosten relativ egal? Gerade bei Aufstockern
> und Hartz IV Empfängern wird sich gar nichts ändern.
> 
> ...



Hier bestätigt sich mal wieder ein altes Zitat von Adenauer:



			
				Adenauer schrieb:
			
		

> Alles was die Sozialisten vom Geld verstehen, ist die Tatsache, dass sie es von anderen haben wollen.


----------



## aloha84 (23. Februar 2016)

C) Hoaxmap 

Bitte schön.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> ...Und wie würdest du das denn finden, wenn in Hannover nochmal ne halbe Million Flüchtlinge einquartiert werden muss?


Wir haben 4000 Flüchtlinge im zentralen Stadtgebiet, 2600 sind in der Anreise.
Bezogen auf unsere Einwohnerzahl ist das ähnlich den 15 Flüchtlingen, die nach 
Clausnitz gebracht wurden. Die Reaktionen sind unterschiedlich.


----------



## Poulton (23. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Natürlich geben sie das her. Der Staat hat nur längst die Kontrolle über seine Grenzen aufgeben.


Hosen runter und Karten auf den Tisch: Gerichtsurteile mitsamt Aktenzeichen bennen, dass durch die Reise durch sichere Drittstaaten keine Zuerkennung der Flüchtlingseigenschaft nach §3 Abs. 1 AsylG möglich ist und das BAMF demzufolge rechtswidrig handelt. Weiter oben wurde von dir ja noch groß mit der Judikative rumgetönt. Folglich sollte es für dich kein Problem sein, hier solche Urteile mitsamt Aktenzeichen zu benennen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Rest ist mal wieder typischer Versuch, etwas zu konstruieren, was nicht da ist.


Nö,  da ich ja auch noch "andere" geschrieben habe. Und wenn ich da in den  inoffiziellen Vorgängerthread schaue, dann steht dort noch mehr Unsinn,  der es sogar in die Perlen aus Freital geschafft hatte.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Februar 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Hosen runter und Karten auf den Tisch: Gerichtsurteile mitsamt Aktenzeichen bennen, dass durch die Reise durch sichere Drittstaaten keine Zuerkennung der Flüchtlingseigenschaft nach §3 Abs. 1 AsylG möglich ist und das BAMF demzufolge rechtswidrig handelt. Weiter oben hast du ja noch mit der Judikative rumgetönt. Folglich sollte es für dich kein Problem sein, hier solche Urteile mitsamt Aktenzeichen zu benennen.



Das der Staat sein Recht nicht einhält, habe ich doch schon längst dargelegt:

Siehe hier.

Wenn nicht mal mehr völkerrechtswidrige Angriffskriege zu Anklagen und Urteilen führen, weiß man wie es um das Recht bestellt ist.

Und das der Staat die Kontrolle über seine Grenze aufgeben hat, kann man hier schön nachlesen:

„Haben schon langst die Kontrolle verloren": Polizei-Gewerkschaft: "Derzeit werden nur zehn Prozent der Fluchtlinge registriert" - FOCUS Online
Chef der Polizeigewerkschaft: "Polizisten an der Grenze fuhlen sich auf den Arm genommen"

Und du erwartest von einem derartigen Staat noch ernsthaft, das hier Recht eingehalten wird?


----------



## Poulton (23. Februar 2016)

Aha, also jetzt auch noch "_Lügenjudikative_".


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Februar 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Aha, also jetzt auch noch "_Lügenjudikative_".



Also ist ein völkerrechtswidriger Angriffskrieg in deinen Augen nicht justiziabel?

Das millionenfach Verletzten des Grundgesetzes bei NSA-Skandal?

Wo sind denn da unserer Gerichte?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Aha, also jetzt auch noch "_Lügenjudikative_".


Ich nannte es gestern _"Lügenrichter". 
_Es ist herrlich, das werden neue Freital-Perlen ... 

Ja, es wird immer schlimmer mit der verzerrten Wahrnehmung,
Nicht, dass es zum Teil absurde Urteile gibt, keine Frage, denke
ich z.B. an Richter wie Herrn Schill zurück, aber in der Summe sind
 unsere Richter weiterhin ein Hort für gut abgewogene Urteile.


----------



## aloha84 (23. Februar 2016)

Ja ja der Staat muss seine Rechte endlich wieder durchsetzen......der Staat ist machtlos......"hier geht alles vor die Hunde".......
Mal ehrlich, die Gesetze sind nicht für eine derzeitige momentane Situation geschaffen worden, und deshalb würden sie nicht funktionieren.
Wichtig ist jetzt Diplomatie --> und einen kühlen Kopf bewahren. 
So wie die Politik momentan handelt ist es mir auf jeden Fall lieber als:


> Darum auf, zu den Waffen! Jedes Schwanken, jedes Zögern wäre Verrat am  Vaterland. Um Sein oder Nichtsein unseres Reiches handelt es sich, das  unsere Väter sich neu gründeten  –  um Sein oder Nichtsein deutscher  Macht und deutschen Wesens. Wir werden uns wehren bis zum letzten Hauch  von Mann und Roß, und wir werden diesen Kampf bestehen, auch gegen eine  Welt von Feinden. Noch nie ward Deutschland überwunden, wenn es einig  war. Vorwärts mit Gott, der mit uns sein wird, wie er mit den Vätern  war!“


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nicht, dass es zum Teil absurde Urteile gibt, keine Frage, denke
> ich z.B. an Richter wie Herrn Schill zurück, aber in der Summe sind
> unsere Richter weiterhin ein Hort für gut abgewogene Urteile.



Hier ein ausgewogenes Urteil aus deiner Nähe.

Ein gut integrierter Bürger verteidigt sich, seine Familie und sein Eigentum und wird dafür in Haft gesteckt.

Und in der Urteilsbegründung verhöhnt der Richter dann auch noch Opfer von Diebesbanden:



			
				NDR schrieb:
			
		

> Am Ende der Ausbildung seien die vier zu einer Europareise aufgebrochen, die sie auch zu Angehörigen nach Norddeutschland führte. "Die waren einfach hier und irgendwann war das Geld alle", so der Richter. Aus finanzieller Not heraus hätten sie dann etwas stehlen wollen. *"So ist das, wenn man aus einem Land wie Moldawien in ein Hochpreisland wie Deutschland kommt."*



So ist das eben. Die armen Jungs konnten ja bloß kriminell werden.

Intensivstraftäter die sich nicht integrieren wollen, kommen immer wieder mit einem „du, du“ davon und ein Bürger der wirklich integriert ist, wird für seine Selbstverteidigung kriminalisiert.

Das ist das Problem. Wir bräuchten mehr Einwanderer wie diesen Mann und weniger, wie diesen Kriminellen.


----------



## Poulton (23. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wo sind denn da unserer Gerichte?


Wo sind die Urteile und Aktenzeichen? Als Kenner der deutschen Rechtsprechung müsstest du die aus dem Effeff aufsagen können um deine Behauptungen zu untermauern, anstatt die hier anwesenden mit Whataboutism zu erheitern.


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hier ein ausgewogenes Urteil aus deiner Nähe.
> 
> Ein gut integrierter Bürger verteidigt sich, seine Familie und sein Eigentum und wird dafür in Haft gesteckt.
> 
> Und in der Urteilsbegründung verhöhnt der Richter dann auch noch Opfer von Diebesbanden:



Ich hätte ihn für 10 Jahe in den Knast gesteckt.
Der Waffengebrauch stand in keinem Verhältnis zu dem, was das Opfer gemacht hat.
Wer der Meinung ist, dass das eigene Haus bedroht ist, ruft in der Regel die Polizei, die kümmert sich um sowas.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Februar 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wo sind die Urteile und Aktenzeichen? Als Kenner der deutschen Rechtsprechung müsstest du die doch aus dem Effeff aufsagen können, anstatt die hier anwesenden mit Whataboutism zu erheitern.



Schon ziemlich zynisch, wenn alles was dir auf einen völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg einfällt, ein Wikipedia-Artikel ist.

Wo ist denn deine Anteilnahme für die serbischen Zivilisten, die da gestorben sind? Die hatten keine Wahl.

Die illegalen Einwanderer die sich freiwillig in Gefahr begeben, wenn sie das Mittelmeer überqueren schon.

Und wenn wir schon bei guten Ratschlägen sind.

Könnte ihr dann bitte im Gegenzug auf diese Art der Diskussionsführung verzichten?

Das ist nicht viel besser. Aber lass mich raten, dieser Einwand ist für dich bestimmt auch wieder nur „whataboutism“.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hätte ihn für 10 Jahe in den Knast gesteckt.
> Der Waffengebrauch stand in keinem Verhältnis zu dem, was das Opfer gemacht hat.
> Wer der Meinung ist, dass das eigene Haus bedroht ist, ruft in der Regel die Polizei, die kümmert sich um sowas.



Wie zynisch. Da wacht ein Mann mitten in der Nacht auf, und hat Angst um seine Familie und darf sich dann nicht mal gegen die Verbrecher wehren.

Aktion>Reaktion. Wären die Jungs nicht kriminell geworden, hätte der Mann sich nicht verteidigen müssen.


----------



## Poulton (23. Februar 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wo sind die Urteile und Aktenzeichen? [...]


Ich warte.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Februar 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich warte.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also ist ein völkerrechtswidriger Angriffskrieg in deinen Augen nicht justiziabel?
> 
> Das millionenfach Verletzten des Grundgesetzes bei NSA-Skandal?
> 
> Wo sind denn da unserer Gerichte?



Ich auch


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie zynisch. Da wacht ein Mann mitten in der Nacht auf, und hat Angst um seine Familie und darf sich dann nicht mal gegen die Verbrecher wehren.
> 
> Aktion>Reaktion. Wären die Jungs nicht kriminell geworden, hätte der Mann sich nicht verteidigen müssen.



Er hört draußen, also vor dem Haus, Leute, er sieht eine Gruppe.
Er holt seine Waffe raus, öffnet die Tür und feuert sofort?
Was soll das denn sonst sein als übertriebener Waffengebrauch?

Wenn er der Meinung ist, dass diese Gruppe Menschen etwas Bösen im Schilde führt, ruft man die Polizei und lässt das klären, oder man geht raus und fragt, was die denn wollen.
Ein einfaches "Hallo, kann ich euch helfen" hätte da wahrscheinlich schon ausgereicht.


----------



## Poulton (23. Februar 2016)

Fundstück: http://lrbw.juris.de/cgi-bin/laender_rechtsprechung/document.py?Gericht=bw&nr=13221


> 1. Der Anwendung von Art. 31 Abs. 1 GK steht nicht entgegen, dass der  Flüchtling aus einem sicheren Drittstaat nach Deutschland kommt, den er  nur als Durchgangsland durchquert hat, sofern dort kein schuldhaft  verzögerter Aufenthalt vorgelegen hat. Allerdings sind in einem solchen  Fall gesteigerte Anforderungen an die Unverzüglichkeit der Meldung und  an die Darlegung der Gründe zu stellen, die die unrechtmäßige Einreise  und den unrechtmäßigen Aufenthalt rechtfertigen sollen.
> 
> 2. Die Inanspruchnahme von Schleusern schließt die Anwendung von Art. 31 Abs. 1 GK nicht grundsätzlich aus.


Aber vermutlich wieder "_Lügenrichter_" und "_Lügenjudikative_".


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er hört draußen, also vor dem Haus, Leute, er sieht eine Gruppe.
> Er holt seine Waffe raus, öffnet die Tür und feuert sofort?
> Was soll das denn sonst sein als übertriebener Waffengebrauch?



Selbstverteidigung. Der Schutz der Familie und des Eigentums.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn er der Meinung ist, dass diese Gruppe Menschen etwas Bösen im Schilde führt, ruft man die Polizei und lässt das klären, oder man geht raus und fragt, was die denn wollen.
> Ein einfaches "Hallo, kann ich euch helfen" hätte da wahrscheinlich schon ausgereicht.



Wir Realitätsfremd ist das denn bitte?

Was ist wenn die Leute das hören? Was ist wenn sie selbst Waffen dabei haben und er dadurch sein Überraschungsmoment verliert?

Was ist wenn sie in sein Haus eindringen und ihm und seiner Familie Gewalt antuen?

Das kann er alles nicht wissen. Er hat (wie jedes Lebewesen) instinktiv gehandelt und es hat sich sein Überlebenstrieb gemeldet.

Aber solche Vorfälle stehen im direkten Zusammenhang mit den fehlenden Grenzkontrollen. Der Staat öffnet die Tore, flutet das Land und niemand weiß, wer herkommt.

Und wenn der Staat seine Bürger nicht mehr schützt, dann muss der Bürger das selbst tun.

Genau hier wird wieder ein gelungenes Beispiel von Integration zerstört.

Ein gut integrierter Einwanderer, wird von schlecht integrierten Einwanderern überfallen, und verteidigt sich.

Wer kommt ins Gefängnis? Natürlich der gut integrierte Einwanderer, nicht die kriminelle schlecht integrierten Einwanderer.

Das ist doch ein Hohn sondergleichen.



Poulton schrieb:


> Fundstück: Urteil des 4.*Strafsenats vom*2.3.2010 -*4*Ss*1558/09*-
> 
> Aber vermutlich wieder "_Lügenrichter_" und "_Lügenjudikative_".



Wenn man sich freiwillig in Hungerstreik begibt und die ganze Zeit ruft „Deutschland“ „Deutschland“ dann ist das doch selbst verschuldetes Verzögern, oder nicht?



			
				Strafsenat schrieb:
			
		

> 13
> 
> 
> Weiter muss sich der Flüchtling unverzüglich bei den Behörden melden und die Gründe darlegen, die die unrechtmäßige Einreise oder den unrechtmäßigen Aufenthalt rechtfertigen. Er ist gehalten, mit stichhaltigen Gründen darzulegen, dass ein legaler Grenzübertritt für ihn mit Gefahr für Leib oder Leben oder mit weiterer politischer Verfolgung verbunden gewesen wäre. *Wenn sein Reise- oder Fluchtweg über Drittstaaten geführt hat, hat er mitzuteilen, weshalb er sich nicht schon dort vor Verfolgung sicher fühlte oder aus welchem Grund er weiter in die Bundesrepublik Deutschland gereist ist oder sich hat bringen lassen. Handelt es sich dabei um einen sicheren Drittstaat im Sinne des § 26 a AsylVfG oder um einen Mitgliedsstaat der Europäischen Gemeinschaft, können die Gründe in aller Regel nicht stichhaltig sein* (OLG Köln a.a.O.).



Soviel dazu.

Man sollte sich wohl die Urteil mal genau durchlesen, die man so postet.

Wenn es sicher Drittstaaten oder Mitgliedsstaaten der Europäischen Gemeinschaft sind, können die Gründe in aller Regel nicht stichhaltig sein. Vielen Dank für ein Urteil, das meine Meinung bestätigt.


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Selbstverteidigung. Der Schutz der Familie und des Eigentums.



Also sofort feuern und danach fragen?
Sehr gute Einstellung. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir Realitätsfremd ist das denn bitte?
> 
> Was ist wenn die Leute das hören? Was ist wenn sie selbst Waffen dabei haben und er dadurch sein Überraschungsmoment verliert?
> 
> ...



Hatten sie Waffen dabei?
Hab ich nichts von gelesen.
Also, selbst wenn er also mit seiner abgesägten Pump Gun herausgeht und fragt, ob er mitspielen kann, wird das schon mehr als genug Hinweise sein.
Da muss man nicht sofort das Feuer eröffnen.
Der Typ hat das Leben eines Menschen mit Waffengewalt beendet, sowas muss bestraft werden, ganz einfach. 
Erinnert an den Typen aus Florida -- war es da? -- wo der einen schwarzen einfach so erschossen hat, weil er ihm verdächtig vorkam. Dafür wurde er bestraft -- und das in Florida.


----------



## Ruptet (23. Februar 2016)

Und wer kann ihm versichern, dass sie keine Waffe dabei haben ?
Wer kann dir versichern, dass deine Familie in Sicherheit ist ?
Wann ist die Polizei da im Ernstfall ? Dann wenn es bereits zu spät ist.

Vorm Haus hört sich für mich auch nach Grundstück des Besitzers an ? Wenn da Nachts eine Gruppe Typen steht, ist seine Angst berechtigt.

Man stelle sich vor ... Nachts - "Hallo, kann ich euch helfen" ..... ich packs nicht


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also sofort feuern und danach fragen?
> Sehr gute Einstellung.



Wenn jemand nachts etwas von mir will, kann er klingeln.

Das war ein Gruppe von jungen Männern  und der Schütze selbst war 41. Was hätte er machen sollen, wenn die nicht nur zum klauen gekommen wären?



Threshold schrieb:


> Hatten sie Waffen dabei?
> Hab ich nichts von gelesen.



Und woher soll der Schütze das vorher sehen. Soll er höflich fragen: Entschuldigen sie, haben sie Waffen dabei?



Threshold schrieb:


> Also, selbst wenn er also mit seiner abgesägten Pump Gun herausgeht und fragt, ob er mitspielen kann, wird das schon mehr als genug Hinweise sein.
> Da muss man nicht sofort das Feuer eröffnen.
> Der Typ hat das Leben eines Menschen mit Waffengewalt beendet, sowas muss bestraft werden, ganz einfach.



Es war mitten in der Nacht, der Mann (41 Jahre alt) stand einer Gruppe junger Männer entgegen.

Er hatte Angst um sich und seine Familie. Wie kann man nur jemanden sein Recht auf Selbstverteidigung absprechen?

Es ist einfache Kausalität. Wäre der Junge nicht kriminell, wäre er noch am Leben.

Hier wurde grundlos ein Beispiel gelungener Integration zerstört.




Ruptet schrieb:


> Und wer kann ihm versichern, dass sie keine Waffe dabei haben ?
> Wer kann dir versichern, dass deine Familie in Sicherheit ist ?
> Wann ist die Polizei da im Ernstfall ? Dann wenn es bereits zu spät ist.
> 
> ...



Ich sag es ja. Total realitätsfremd.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. Februar 2016)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Den Tauhid als IS-Gruß zu pauschalisieren entbehrt jeglicher Grundlage.


Klar wurde der vorher schon genutzt. Es geht hier aber um die Assoziationen die dadurch geweckt werden.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir haben 4000 Flüchtlinge im zentralen Stadtgebiet, 2600 sind in der Anreise.
> Bezogen auf unsere Einwohnerzahl ist das ähnlich den 15 Flüchtlingen, die nach
> Clausnitz gebracht wurden. Die Reaktionen sind unterschiedlich.


Clausnitz ist auch auch Dorf. 
Da ist nicht viel, und die Anwohner haben Angst, dass die Flüchtlinge dann auf ihren Grundstücken rumlaufen.


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Und wer kann ihm versichern, dass sie keine Waffe dabei haben ?



Du gehst also grundsätzlich davon aus, dass jeder Mensch, der vor deinem Haus steht, schwer bewaffnet ist?



Ruptet schrieb:


> Wer kann dir versichern, dass deine Familie in Sicherheit ist ?
> Wann ist die Polizei da im Ernstfall ? Dann wenn es bereits zu spät ist.



Wie gesagt, entweder die Polizei rufen oder, wenn man schon eine abgesägte Pump Gun hat, einfach mit der in der Hand mal nachfragen.
Denkst du echt, dass die dann, selbst wenn sie Waffen hätten, die herausholen und sich eine Schießerei liefern?
Die würden einfach weiter ziehen.
Ich selbst würde natürlich die Polizei rufen und sagen, dass mich ein Typ mit einer abgesägten Pump Gun bedroht -- ob der überhaupt einen Waffenschein dafür hat?



Ruptet schrieb:


> Vorm Haus hört sich für mich auch nach Grundstück des Besitzers an ? Wenn da Nachts eine Gruppe Typen steht, ist seine Angst berechtigt.
> 
> Man stelle sich vor ... Nachts - "Hallo, kann ich euch helfen" ..... ich packs nicht



Ändert nichts daran, dass Waffengebrauch übertrieben ist. Er hat einen Menschen erschossen und ist dafür bestraft worden.
Und er kann sich glücklich schätzen, ich hätte ihm 10 Jahre drauf gehauen.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich sag es ja. Total realitätsfremd.



Und du willst also jetzt die Waffengesetze liberalisieren, damit sich jeder bewaffnen kann?
Oder wie muss ich das deuten?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hätte ihn für 10 Jahe in den Knast gesteckt.
> Der Waffengebrauch stand in keinem Verhältnis zu dem, was das Opfer gemacht hat.
> Wer der Meinung ist, dass das eigene Haus bedroht ist, ruft in der Regel die Polizei, die kümmert sich um sowas.


Was wäre wenn er bei dir eingebrochen wäre und er eventuell deine Familie bedroht hätte ? Hättest du dann auch die Polizei gerufen ?
Oder den Täter einfach entkommen lassen ?


----------



## aloha84 (23. Februar 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Und wer kann ihm versichern, dass sie keine Waffe dabei haben ?
> Wer kann dir versichern, dass deine Familie in Sicherheit ist ?
> Wann ist die Polizei da im Ernstfall ? Dann wenn es bereits zu spät ist.
> 
> ...



Notwehr und Notwehrexzess sind hier in Dt. sehr eindeutig geregelt.
Wem diese Gesetze nicht gefallen und er sich dadurch hier nicht wohlfühlt, kann gerne sein Glück in den USA suchen.......da sind die Gesetze "liberaler" was den Waffengebrauch angeht.
In dem o.g. Fall wurde dem Opfer in den Rücken geschossen, eine Angriffshandlung oder Dergleichen war nicht erkennbar, auch war die "Verwirrung" des Täters, so wie im Sachverhalt dargestellt, nicht in dem benötigten Maße darlegbar so dass es für einen Notwehrexzess ausgereicht hätte, daher ist der Fall eindeutig.


----------



## fipS09 (23. Februar 2016)

Ne einfach erschossen  Der Täter war doch schon am rennen, der Kerl hat dem mutmaßlichen Einbrecher in den Rücken geschossen, ich behaupte mal der wäre auch weiter weggerannt wenn er den Abzug nicht betätigt hätte.


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Was wäre wenn er bei dir eingebrochen wäre und er eventuell deine Familie bedroht hätte ? Hättest du dann auch die Polizei gerufen ?
> Oder den Täter einfach entkommen lassen ?



Bei mir wurde schon mal eingebrochen. Dei Polizei hat die Ermittlungen einstellt, da die Täter nicht ermittelbar sind.

Und vor meinem Haus waren schon ein paar Mal junge Leute, die sich unterhalten haben.
Soll ich also jedes mal rauslaufen und gleich das Feuer eröffnen?
Echt jetzt?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ein gut integrierter Bürger verteidigt sich, seine Familie und sein Eigentum und wird dafür in Haft gesteckt..


Das ist wieder ein gutes Beispiel für unsere unterschiedliche Wahrnehmung und unser unterschiedliches Rechtsempfinden. Natürlich war der Waffeneinsatz völlig unverhältnismäßig. Wie schon gesagt, hätte ein integrierter Deutscher die Polizei gerufen und sich durch Anwesenheit um die Sicherheit seiner Familie gekümmert.

Der Täter aber übte Selbstjustiz und brachte einen Menschen um. Vermutlich sogar einen Menschen mit deutschen Wurzel, sonst hätte er nicht hier leben dürfen. Was für Dich jedoch das gute Recht eines guten Deutschen ist, hat wenig mit unseren Gesetzen zu tun und ist mit 3 Jahren Strafe, also nach 18 Monaten wieder Freigang sehr milde abgeurteilt worden.

Du bist mit Deiner Einstellung und den hier immer wieder geäußerten Meinungen mehr im Milieu der Rockerbanden oder anderen als rechtsextrem verorteten Menschen angesiedelt. Je nach eigenem Umfeld erscheint die eigene Meinung ganz normal, und wir gesetzestreuen Ottonormalbürger sind für so manchen nichts weiter als "_Kommunistensäcke" o_der "_links grün versiffte Gutmenschen"_.  Selbstbild und Fremdbild können enorm abweichen.

Aber wir kommen vom Thema ab. Wurde eigentlich schon der wirtschaftliche Schaden durch Pegida und AfD sowie andere rechtspopulistische Bewegungen berechnet? Wenn unsere Exportquote auch nur um 1% einbrechen würde, wäre das erheblich teurer, als die nicht nenneswerten Kosten für die Flüchtlinge.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und du willst also jetzt die Waffengesetze liberalisieren, damit sich jeder bewaffnen kann? Oder wie muss ich das deuten?



Ich bin Sportschütze, für mich muss ich das nicht machen.

Aber ja, ich bin der Meinung, dass in einem freien Land, einer freier, nicht vorbestrafter Bürger eine Waffe erwerben sollte, wenn er das möchte.

Schließlich ist das Volk auch der Souverän. Der Souverän sollte das Recht und die Möglichkeit haben, wehrhaft zu sein.


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber ja, ich bin der Meinung, dass in einem freien Land, einer freier, nicht vorbestrafter Bürger eine Waffe erwerben sollte, wenn er das möchte.



Warum?
Weil du dich mit einer Waffe sicherer fühlst?
Ich weiß nicht, wie die Statistik ist, aber ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass viele Leute mit ihrer eigenen Waffe erschossen werden.
Ich will nicht, dass jeder hier eine Waffe nach Belieben haben kann.
Das Tragen von Waffen sollte den Leuten vorbehalten sein, die dafür ausgebildet sind.


----------



## fipS09 (23. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich bin Sportschütze, für mich muss ich das nicht machen.
> 
> Aber ja, ich bin der Meinung, dass in einem freien Land, einer freier, nicht vorbestrafter Bürger eine Waffe erwerben sollte, wenn er das möchte.
> 
> Schließlich ist das Volk auch der Souverän. Der Souverän sollte das Recht und die Möglichkeit haben, wehrhaft zu sein.




Wie gut das funktioniert sieht man ja an den USA


----------



## JePe (23. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ein gut integrierter Bürger verteidigt sich, seine Familie und sein Eigentum und wird dafür in Haft gesteckt.



Ich zitiere mal die vermutlich einzige Quelle, die von Dir ohne Abstriche akzeptiert wird:



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man sollte sich wohl die Urteil mal genau durchlesen, die man so postet.



O.K., dann wollen wir mal:

_Die Staatsanwaltschaft hatte eine Notwehrsituation fuer wenig plausibel gehalten, auch weil der Schuss das Opfer in den Ruecken traf. Laut Anklage hat der trainierte Sportschuetze seine Pistole in beiden Haenden haltend auf den jungen Mann angelegt und ihn von hinten aus etwa zwei Metern Entfernung in den Ruecken getroffen. "Sie haben erkannt, dass die Jungs auf der Flucht waren, dass sie weg wollten, und Sie haben dennoch geschossen", sagte der der Vorsitzende Richter Wolfgang Rosenbusch bei der Urteilsbegruendung._

Du meine Guete. Da ist der gut Integrierte dem Tod ja wirklich noch eben so von der Schippe gesprungen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich bin Sportschütze.


Dann solltest Du aufpassen, dass Deine Äußerungen hier niemals mit Deiner realen Person verbunden werden könnten. Ein Auszug Deiner Texte hier im Forum würde dem Ordnungsamt ausreichen, um Deine Untauglichkeit für den Waffenbesitz zu erkennen.


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann solltest Du aufpassen, dass Deine Äußerungen hier niemals mit Deiner realen Person verbunden werden könnten. Ein Auszug Deiner Texte hier im Forum würde dem Ordnungsamt ausreichen, um Deine Untauglichkeit für den Waffenbesitz zu erkennen.



Ich hab auch schon mal zu den Leuten gehört, die in Gruppen vor Häusdern standen und sich unterhalten haben.
Ich hoffe, dass ich nicht mal vor Kaarusos Haus stehe, sonst kommt er sofort raus gelaufen und eröffnet das Feuer mit seiner Waffensammlung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist wieder ein gutes Beispiel für unsere unterschiedliche Wahrnehmung und unser unterschiedliches Rechtsempfinden. Natürlich war der Waffeneinsatz völlig unverhältnismäßig. Wie schon gesagt, hätte ein integrierter Deutscher die Polizei gerufen und sich durch Ansesenheit um die Sicherheit seiner Familie gekümmert.



Dieselbe Polizei die auch in Köln und an der Grenze versagt?

Mitten in der Nacht, wenn es um Sekunden geht?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Täter aber übte Selbstjustiz und brachte einen Menschen um. Vermutlich sogar einen Menschen mit deutschen Wurzel, sonst hätte er nicht hier leben dürfen.



Es war ein Moldawier.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was für Dich jenseits das gute Recht eines guten Deutschen ist, hat wenig mit unseren Gesetzen zu tun und ist mit 3 Jahren Strafe, also nach 18 Monaten wieder Freigang sehr milde abgeurteilt worden.



Einen Menschen für die Verteidigung seines Lebens und das seiner Familie zu verurteilen, hat überhaupt nichts mit Milde zu tun.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du bist mit Deiner Einstellung und den hier immer wieder geäußerten Meinungen mehr im Milieu der Rockerbanden oder anderen als rechtsextrem verorteten Menschen angesiedelt.



Dass du davon überzeugt bist, glaube ich dir gerne. Wer in staatlichen Prinzipien Rassismus erkennt, wer permanent die Antifa verharmlost, und Mörder wie Christan Klar in Schutz nimmt, der hat sein linksextremes Meinungsbild deutlich gemacht.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Je nach eigenem Umfeld erscheint die eigene Meinung ganz normal, und wir gesetzestreuen Ottonormalbürger sind für so manchen nichts weiter als "_Kommunistensäcke" o_der "_links grün versiffte Gutmenschen"_.  Selbstbild und Fremdbild können enorm abweichen.



Wer Linksterroristen als „kreative“ Menschen bezeichnet und gesetzwidrige Hausbesetzung feiert, der sollte sich nicht als gesetzestreuen Ottonormalbürger bezeichnen.

Das ist ein Hohn sondergleichen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber wir kommen vom Thema ab. Wurde eigentlich schon der wirtschaftliche Schaden durch Pegida und AfD sowie andere rechtspopulistische Bewegungen berechnet? Wenn unsere Exportquote auch nur um 1% einbrechen würde, wäre das erheblich teurer, als die nicht nenneswerten Kosten für die Flüchtlinge.



Lustig, was hier wieder nennenswert ist und was nicht. Aber das Zitat von Adenauer trifft es bei dir halt auf den Punkt:



			
				Adenauer schrieb:
			
		

> Alles was die Sozialisten vom Geld verstehen, ist die Tatsache, dass sie es von anderen haben wollen.





Threshold schrieb:


> Warum?
> Weil du dich mit einer Waffe sicherer fühlst?
> Ich weiß nicht, wie die Statistik ist, aber ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass viele Leute mit ihrer eigenen Waffe erschossen werden.
> Ich will nicht, dass jeder hier eine Waffe nach Belieben haben kann.
> Das Tragen von Waffen sollte den Leuten vorbehalten sein, die dafür ausgebildet sind.



Mit welchem Recht sollte denn einem freien Bürger, der nicht vorbestraft ist, das Recht auf Waffenbesitz vorenthalten werden?



fipS09 schrieb:


> Wie gut das funktioniert sieht man ja an den USA



Und in Kanada und Finnland und vielen anderen Staaten.

Die meisten Schusswaffentoten in den USA sind übrigens Suizide. Da muss niemand, außer der betreffenden Person selbst leiden.

Und die Kriminalitätsrate ist in den Bundesstaaten mit am höchsten, wo die strengsten Waffengesetzte existieren.



			
				JePe;8054248  schrieb:
			
		

> _Die Staatsanwaltschaft hatte eine Notwehrsituation fuer wenig plausibel gehalten, auch weil der Schuss das Opfer in den Ruecken traf. Laut Anklage hat der trainierte Sportschuetze seine Pistole in beiden Haenden haltend auf den jungen Mann angelegt und ihn von hinten aus etwa zwei Metern Entfernung in den Ruecken getroffen. "Sie haben erkannt, dass die Jungs auf der Flucht waren, dass sie weg wollten, und Sie haben dennoch geschossen", sagte der der Vorsitzende Richter Wolfgang Rosenbusch bei der Urteilsbegruendung._
> 
> Du meine Guete. Da ist der gut Integrierte dem Tod ja wirklich noch eben so von der Schippe gesprungen.



Der Richter weiß also, was ein 41-Jähriger Mann mitten in der Nacht, in Angst, erkannt hat und was nicht?


----------



## Poulton (23. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich bin Sportschütze, für mich muss ich das nicht machen.


Dann sollte man mit gewissen Äußerungen ganz vorsichtig sein. Denn eine Verurteilung wegen Volksverhetzung oder weil man sich wünscht, das Flüchtlingsboote im Meer versenkt werden und die Leute dort ersaufen sollen, kostet ruck-zuck die Zuverlässigkeit und weg ist der teure Spaß mitsamt der Waffenbesitzkarte. Achja: Verhältnismäßigkeit der Mittel, Notwehr, etc. ist auch Thema in jeder Waffensachkundeprüfung. Mir erscheint schleierhaft, wie du da durchgekommen bist. Eine Möglichkeit wäre natürlich noch, das von dir dieses Hobby mit Freien Waffen, Armbrust oder Bogen ausgeübt wird.

Edit: Drängler.


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. Februar 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Und wer kann ihm versichern, dass sie keine Waffe dabei haben ?
> Wer kann dir versichern, dass deine Familie in Sicherheit ist ?
> Wann ist die Polizei da im Ernstfall ? Dann wenn es bereits zu spät ist.
> 
> ...



Er hätte es so machen sollen wie Eastwood. 

Gran Torino - Get Off My Lawn   _HD - YouTube


----------



## fipS09 (23. Februar 2016)

Kleine Infografik zu deinen idiotischen Waffenforderungen Grafik zum Waffenbesitz: Viele Waffen = viele Tote? Meistens. - Ausland | STERN.de


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mit welchem Recht sollte denn einem freien Bürger, der nicht vorbestraft ist, das Recht auf Waffenbesitz vorenthalten werden?



Ist ganz einfach.
Ich erkläre es mal.
Du streitest dich mit deinem Nachbarn über einen Apfelbaum, der zwar dir gehört, da er auf deinem Grundstück steht, aber ein Ast ist auf seinem Grundstück rüber gewachsen und er holt sich nun die Äpfel, die ja eigentlich dir gehören.
Du bist verärgert und eines Tages siehst du ihn wieder beim Pflücken.
Dabei lacht er dich an.
Du holst deine Waffe raus und bedrohst ihn. Er lässt die Äpfel fallen und geht weg.
Du setzt dich wieder in deine Hängematte.
5 Minuten später kommt dein Nachbar zu dir und erschießt dich.
Warum? Weil du wolltest, dass jeder eine Waffe besitzen darf. 

Klar, er hätte dich auch mit einer Schaufel erschlagen können, aber das ist bedeutend schwerter als einfach nur den Abzug betätigen.


----------



## Ruptet (23. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Er hätte es so machen sollen wie Eastwood.
> 
> Gran Torino - Get Off My Lawn   _HD - YouTube



Ich find die Szene umwerfend 

Das Problem ist einfach, dass den meisten die Coolness von der gespielten Figur hier fehlen. In Gefahrensituationen brennen bei den meisten Menschen die Sicherungen durch und dann steht "Überleben" an erster Stelle.
Dann kommt es zu solchen Taten.


----------



## fipS09 (23. Februar 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ich find die Szene umwerfend
> 
> Das Problem ist einfach, dass den meisten die Coolness von der gespielten Figur hier fehlen. In Gefahrensituationen brennen bei den meisten Menschen die Sicherungen durch und dann steht "Überleben" an erster Stelle.
> Dann kommt es zu solchen Taten.




Klar hat nicht jeder die Coolness, und genau das ist der Grund warum bei uns selektiert wird und nicht jeder das Recht hat eine Waffe zu tragen. Sonst hätte die Gruppe Einbrecher vielleicht auch eine dabei gehabt, dann gäbe es doppelt so viele Tote in dem Fall.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dieselbe Polizei die auch in Köln und an der Grenze versagt?


Erkennst Du inzwischen auch an, dass das größte Problem in Köln das Versagen der Polizei war? 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es war ein Moldawier.


Sicherlich aus einer der deutschen  Gemeinden im Land, ansonsten bekommt kaum jemand eine Chance, hier zu leben. Also für die ganzen Blut und Boden Freunde ein reiner und eindeutiger Deutscher.
Moldawien – Wikipedia

Meinst Du wirklich, dass es hier im Land so gefährlich ist, dass eine Waffe Dir helfen wird und nicht im Zweifel kontraproduktiv ist? Sie wird Dir im Erstfall entweder nichts nützen oder Du wirst ähnliche Probleme bekommen, wie der Verurteilte. NUtzt die Waffe im Sportverein, ist ein schöner Sport, aber lass sie dort. Es ist für alle besser.

Apropos, wie steht überhaupt die AfD zur Legalisierung von Waffen?

Und hier nochmal nur für Kaaruzo: 
*Studie: Vorgehaltene Handfeuerwaffe erhöht Kompromissbereitschaft signifikant*
_"... Ist das das Ende lästiger Diskussionen und fruchtlosen Kompetenzgerangels? Eine aktuelle Studie des Psychologischen Forschungsinstituts Köln (PFK) hat ergeben, dass über 92 Prozent der Deutschen praktisch jedem Argument zustimmen, wenn sie dabei nur mit einer geladenen Handfeuerwaffe bedroht werden. ..."_
Der Postillon: Studie: Vorgehaltene Handfeuerwaffe erhoht Kompromissbereitschaft signifikant


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2016)

Müssen die Waffen nicht inzwischen im Schießverein im Tresor aufbewahrt werden?
Ich weiß gerade nicht, wie die Regelung ist, aber nach dem letzten Amoklauf in einer Schule -- der Täter war Sportschütze, wenn ich nicht irre -- sollte das mit der Aufbewahrung geändert werden.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Erkennst Du inzwischen auch an, dass das größte Problem in Köln das Versagen der Polizei war?



Das Versagen der Polizei war das Symptom. Die Ursache, ist die verkehrte Politik unserer Regierung.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sicherlich aus einer der deutschen  Gemeinden im Land, ansonsten bekommt kaum jemand eine Chance, hier zu leben. Also für die ganzen Blut und Boden Freunde ein reiner und eindeutiger Deutscher.
> Moldawien – Wikipedia



Ich habe hier noch keinen Blut und Boden Freund gesehen. Allerdings halte ich auch Linksterroristen nicht für „kreativ“, also was weiß ich schon 

Aus dem Artikel des NDR:

„Der getötete junge Mann hatte sich mit drei Freunden erstmals auf einer Auslandsreise befunden.“

Klingt für mich nicht nach, „er lebt hier“.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Meinst Du wirklich, dass es hier im Land so gefährlich ist, dass eine Waffe Dir helfen wird und nicht im Zweifel kontraproduktiv ist? Sie wird Dir im Erstfall entweder nichts nützen oder Du wirst ähnliche Probleme bekommen, wie der Verurteilte.



Wenn jemand mit der festen Absicht kommt, mich zu töten, dann wird es ihm auch gelingen, wenn er sich nicht total dumm anstellt. Natürlich wird sie mir nicht helfen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> NUtzt die Waffe im Sportverein, ist ein schöner Sport, aber lass sie dort. Es ist für alle besser.



Deshalb kommt sie mir auch nicht ins Haus. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Apropos, wie steht überhaupt die AfD zur Legalisierung von Waffen?



Nach meinem Kenntnisstand ist sie dafür. Aber das sind die FPD und die CDU prinzipiell auch. Daran kann man nichts radikales erkennen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Müssen die Waffen nicht inzwischen im Schießverein im Tresor aufbewahrt werden?
> Ich weiß gerade nicht, wie die Regelung ist, aber nach dem letzten Amoklauf in einer Schule -- der Täter war Sportschütze, wenn ich nicht irre -- sollte das mit der Aufbewahrung geändert werden.



War im Gespräch. Wurde aber hauptsächlich aus dem Grund abgelehnt, um keine Waffenlager für Einbrecher zu bieten.


----------



## fipS09 (23. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Müssen die Waffen nicht inzwischen im Schießverein im Tresor aufbewahrt werden?
> Ich weiß gerade nicht, wie die Regelung ist, aber nach dem letzten Amoklauf in einer Schule -- der Täter war Sportschütze, wenn ich nicht irre -- sollte das mit der Aufbewahrung geändert werden.




Laut der Infografik die ich eben verlinkt hab war das schon 2012 in den meisten Fällen so, steht zumindest drunter  ich hab mit Waffen nix am Hut also keine persönlichen Erfahrungen, die will ich auch nicht machen, deshalb ist es mir ganz Recht wenn NICHT jeder so ein Teil hat.


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Laut der Infografik die ich eben verlinkt hab war das schon 2012 in den meisten Fällen so, steht zumindest drunter  ich hab mit Waffen nix am Hut also keine persönlichen Erfahrungen, die will ich auch nicht machen, deshalb ist es mir ganz Recht wenn NICHT jeder so ein Teil hat.



Ich war beim Bund und kann daher mit Waffen umgehen -- zumindest laden und entladen kann ich, auseinander bauen vermutlich nur nach dem Lesen des Handbuchs.
Waffen machen das Töten sehr einfach.
Versuch mal jemandem mit dem Messer zu töten oder mit Bloßen Händen -- eine völlig andere Nummer.
Daher bin ich auch strickt gegen frei verkäufliche Waffen.
Jeder, der zur Polizei will, muss sich einem psychologischen Test unterziehen.
Und Waffen darf man plötzlich im Supermarkt kaufen?
Verhältnisse wie in den USA will ich hier nicht haben.


----------



## lunaticx (23. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> *Konstruktiver Vorschlag.
> 
> Die Flüchtlinge kommen in Flüchtlingslanger die direkt in den Nachbarländer sind (sofern diese sicher sind) und die reichen Industriestaaten zahlen dafür Geld, wenn sichergestellt ist, dass die Leute sich nicht auf den Weg nach Europa machen.
> 
> Die Leute können in den Nachbarländer sicher leben, bis ihr Heimatland wieder stabil und befriedet ist und können dann zurückkehren.*



Wurde ja gemacht ... leider haben die reichen Industrienationen nicht gezahlt.

UN runs out of money to feed Syrian refugees - Al Jazeera English


----------



## fipS09 (23. Februar 2016)

Mist, jetzt hab ich mich unbedacht als Wehrdienstverweigerer geoutet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Wurde ja gemacht ... leider haben die reichen Industrienationen nicht gezahlt.
> 
> UN runs out of money to feed Syrian refugees - Al Jazeera English


Ich bitte Dich, wir zahlen schon Milliarden für Luftangriffe. Wie sollen da Millionen für die Flüchtlingshilfe übrig bleiben?



fipS09 schrieb:


> Mist, jetzt hab ich mich unbedacht als Wehrdienstverweigerer geoutet.


Du _"links grün versiffter Kommunisten Gutmensch!"  _


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Wurde ja gemacht ... leider haben die reichen Industrienationen nicht gezahlt.
> 
> UN runs out of money to feed Syrian refugees - Al Jazeera English



Gut, das ist natürlich ein Skandal. 

Man sollte den Libanon schon finanziell unterstützen. Bei der Türkei bin ich ehrlich gesagt, der Meinung, die Türkei sollte das selbst zahlen.

Schließlich hat die Türkei lange genug an dem Konflikt mit gezündelt und ihn am Leben gehalten.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich bitte Dich, wir zahlen schon Milliarden für Luftangriffe. Wie sollen da Millionen für die Flüchtlingshilfe übrig bleiben?



Vor allem Zahlen wir für Luftangriff, die den Krieg am Leben halten. Wenn wir wenigstens wie Russland die Absicht hätten, den Krieg zu beenden, wäre das ja noch nachvollziehbar.


----------



## Poulton (23. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Mist, jetzt hab ich mich unbedacht als Wehrdienstverweigerer geoutet.


Da hat deine Leber einiges verpasst!


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Mist, jetzt hab ich mich unbedacht als Wehrdienstverweigerer geoutet.



Du Feigling. 
Was machst du, wenn du vor deinem Haus eine Gruppe von Leuten siehst?
1. weglaufen.
2. schneller weglaufen.
3. schreiend weglaufen.


----------



## Ruptet (23. Februar 2016)

4. schießen.

Letztendlich kann sich keiner von uns in die Lage des Opfers/Täters hineinversetzen, also sinnlos sich drüber lustig zu machen.


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2016)

Es geht auch einzig darum, dass völlig übertrieben gehandelt wurde und deswegen ist ein Mensch ums Leben gekommen und es wurde eine Strafe ausgesprochen.
Ich halte sie für zu gering. Andere sind anderer Meinung, das Gericht hat aber nun entschieden.
In einem Rechtsstaat stehen einem Mittel zur Verfügung, gegen das Urteil vorzugehen.
Wir werden abwarten müssen, was letztendlich übrig bleibt.


----------



## fipS09 (23. Februar 2016)

5. Die Türe nicht auf und die dafür zuständige Polizei rufen 4. Fällt weg, wie gesagt kann den Schusswaffengebrauch gegen Menschen nicht mit mir vereinbaren deshalb ja die Wehrdienstverweigerung.


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2016)

Wer die Leute schon beobachtet, die vorm Haus sind, kann auch die Zeit nutzen und die Polizei rufen, wenn die Sache einem Unheimlich vorkommt.
Lieber rufe ich die Polizei mal unbegründet als gar nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer die Leute schon beobachtet, die vorm Haus sind, kann auch die Zeit nutzen und die Polizei rufen, wenn die Sache einem Unheimlich vorkommt.
> Lieber rufe ich die Polizei mal unbegründet als gar nicht.



Hannover liegt (wenn ich jetzt nicht total daneben liege) doch in Niedersachsen.

VORIS  BedarfVO-RettD  '|' Landesnorm Niedersachsen '|' Verordnung uber die Bemessung des Bedarfs an Einrichtungen des Rettungsdienstes '('BedarfVO-RettD')' vom 4. Januar 1993 '|' gultig ab':' 21. 1.1993

15 Minuten Hilffrist. Das kann einen Ewigkeit sein, wenn man Angst hat und um sein Leben fürchtet.


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2016)

Und man fürchtet um sein Leben, wenn Leute vor dem Haus stehen, ,man selbst aber eine abgesägte Pump Gun im Schrank hat?
Echt jetzt?
Der muss aber echt verängstigt sein.
Vielleicht sollte er mal an seinem Selbstbewusstsein arbeiten. Gibt Kurse für sowas, wie man selbstbewusst auftritt und so.

Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie lange es dauert, wenn ich bei mir die Polizei anrufe, bis sie dann kommt.
Musste ich auch noch nie. Wenn vor meinem Haus ein paar Leute stehen, hab ich jedenfalls keine Angst um mein Leben. 
In der Regel bemerke ich die nicht mal.


----------



## fipS09 (23. Februar 2016)

Was nichts daran ändert das der mutmaßliche Einbrecher am weglaufen war, es sei denn er wollte mit dem Rücken zuerst Einbrechen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2016)

Die Polizei bei mir ist 1min entfernt. Gibt ein gutes Gefühl.
Und bis die kommen deeskaliert man, anstatt irgendeinen
Blödsinn zu machen. Die Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit 
steigt dann.

Wenn ich mal wieder nachts um 3:00 nach einem Cocktailabend
nach Hause zu Fuß durch die Stadt gehe, weil ich keine Lust auf 
ein Taxi habe, geht das immer noch ganz problemlos. 

Ich fühle mich heute sicherer als in den frühen achtziger Jahren.
Das ist natürlich immer ein subjektives Sicherheitsgefühl. Trotzdem
gilt weiterhin, dass Vergewaltigungen im wesentlichen durch 
Familie oder Freunde passieren und eben nicht Nachts im Park

Darum reagiere ich immer etwas belustigt, wenn der eine oder
andere Pedigast mein Leben durch absurde Veränderungen sicherer
machen will.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. Februar 2016)

Bis die Polizei mal ankommt ist es meist zu spät. Gerade auf dem Dorf oder am Stadtrand.

Wenn man in der Nähe der Polizei wohnt, hat man natürlich Glück.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und man fürchtet um sein Leben, wenn Leute vor dem Haus stehen, ,man selbst aber eine abgesägte Pump Gun im Schrank hat?



Von der abgesägten Pump Gun habe ich in dem Zusammenhang nichts gefunden. Magst du das näher ausführen?



Threshold schrieb:


> Echt jetzt?
> Der muss aber echt verängstigt sein.
> Vielleicht sollte er mal an seinem Selbstbewusstsein arbeiten. Gibt Kurse für sowas, wie man selbstbewusst auftritt und so.



Schöner Ratschlag, für einen Vater, der mit seiner Partnerin im Bett liegt und ein Kind im Haus hat.

Arbeite halt an deinem Selbstbewusstsein. Aber ich bin hier im Thread der Zyniker. Ne ist klar.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab keine Ahnung, wie lange es dauert, wenn ich bei mir die Polizei anrufe, bis sie dann kommt.
> Musste ich auch noch nie. Wenn vor meinem Haus ein paar Leute stehen, hab ich jedenfalls keine Angst um mein Leben.
> In der Regel bemerke ich die nicht mal.



Vier junge Männer mitten in der Nacht, komisches Geräusch und du selbst bist 41.

Mit Frau und Kind im Haus?

Achja, er soll ja an seinem Selbstbewusstsein arbeiten.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Polizei bei mir ist 1min entfernt. Gibt ein gutes Gefühl.
> Und bis die kommen deeskaliert man, anstatt irgendeinen
> Blödsinn zu machen. Die Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit
> steigt dann.



Und bei mir sind es auch nur 5 Fahrminuten. Aber das Glück hat nicht jeder.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn ich mal wieder nachts um 3:00 nach einem Cocktailabend
> nach Hause zu Fuß durch die Stadt gehe, weil ich keine Lust auf
> ein Taxi habe, geht das immer noch ganz problemlos.



Das ist schön für dich und es sei dir mehr als gegönnt, dass sich das auch nie ändern wird.

Aber andere Menschen sehen das anders.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich fühle mich heute sicherer als in den frühen achtziger Jahren.
> Das ist natürlich immer ein subjektives Sicherheitsgefühl. Trotzdem
> gilt weiterhin, dass Vergewaltigungen im wesentlichen durch
> Familie oder Freunde passieren und eben nicht Nachts im Park



Und die meisten meiner weiblichen Verwandeten und Bekannten habe ein solches Sicherheitsgefühl nicht mehr.

Haben sich Pfefferspray oder andere Verteidigungswaffen gekauft oder sind in Selbstverteidigungskursen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum reagiere ich immer etwas belustigt, wenn der eine oder
> andere Pedigast mein Leben durch absurde Veränderungen sicherer
> machen will.



Wenn du so reagierst, sei es dir doch gegönnt. Andere hingegen haben Angst. Und das sollte man schon ernst nehmen.


----------



## Ruptet (23. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Polizei bei mir ist 1min entfernt. Gibt ein gutes Gefühl.
> Und bis die kommen deeskaliert man, anstatt irgendeinen
> Blödsinn zu machen. Die Überlebenswahrscheinlichkeit
> steigt dann.
> ...



Ja...ich fühle mich mit knappen 1,90m und trainierten 95kg auch sicher auf der Straße, aber erzähl das mal den Frauen ... meine abendliche Hauptbeschäftigung besteht mittlerweile darin, Freundinnen zu begleiten, weil sie nach Einbruch der Nacht Angst haben auf die Straße zu gehen...vorallem in abgelegeneren Orten und das ist vollkommen verständlich.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Februar 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ja...ich fühle mich mit knappen 1,90m und trainierten 95kg auch sicher auf der Straße, aber erzähl das mal den Frauen ... meine abendliche Hauptbeschäftigung besteht mittlerweile darin, Freundinnen zu begleiten, weil sie nach Einbruch der Nacht Angst haben auf die Straße zu gehen...vorallem in abgelegeneren Orten und das ist vollkommen verständlich.



Ich komme nicht ganz auf die Korpermaße, aber weiß was du meinst.

Ich habe vorallem viele weibliche Bekannte in Vororten von Hamburg. Da hat nicht jeder Ort eine eigenen Wache.

Die haben ihre Unbeschwertheit fast alle verloren, wenn sie abends feiern gehen.


----------



## fipS09 (23. Februar 2016)

Und ich geh mit meinen 1,80 und untrainierten 75KG täglich mehrmals an einem Flüchtlingsheim in der Uni Sporthalle vorbei. Fips09 kennt keine Angst.


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Von der abgesägten Pump Gun habe ich in dem Zusammenhang nichts gefunden. Magst du das näher ausführen?



Das mit der abgesägten Pump Gun entspringt meiner Fantasie. 
Ich hab keine Ahnung, mit welcher Waffe der Typ den Menschen hinterrücks und feige erschossen hat -- aber abgesägte Pump Gun würde eben gut passen.
Früher, also im Wilden Westen, wurde man für einen Schuss in den Rücken am nächsten Baum aufgeknöpft
Er kann also froh sein, dass er in einem Rechtsstaat lebt, wo es keine Lynch Justiz gibt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schöner Ratschlag, für einen Vater, der mit seiner Partnerin im Bett liegt und ein Kind im Haus hat.
> 
> Arbeite halt an deinem Selbstbewusstsein. Aber ich bin hier im Thread der Zyniker. Ne ist klar.



Wie gesagt, er hat die Leute *draußen *gesehen. Er kann in aller Ruhe zum Telefon greifen und die Polizei rufen und nebenbei noch mal schauen, ob er die Hintertür auch verschlossen hat.
Abgeschlossene Türen und Fenster sind für die meisten Einbrecher schon Abschreckung genug und die anderen sind Profis und haben entsprechende Gerätschaften dabei.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Vier junge Männer mitten in der Nacht, komisches Geräusch und du selbst bist 41.
> 
> Mit Frau und Kind im Haus?
> 
> Achja, er soll ja an seinem Selbstbewusstsein arbeiten.



Ja, genau. Wer ängstlich zur Waffe greift und sofort feuert, verfügt nicht über das Selbstbewusstsein und die Fäöhjigkeit, die Lage objektiv zu werten und korrekt zu handeln.
Ergo sollte man dem Typen erst keine Waffe in die Hand drücken. 



Ruptet schrieb:


> Ja...ich fühle mich mit knappen 1,90m und trainierten 95kg auch sicher auf der Straße, aber erzähl das mal den Frauen ... meine abendliche Hauptbeschäftigung besteht mittlerweile darin, Freundinnen zu begleiten, weil sie nach Einbruch der Nacht Angst haben auf die Straße zu gehen...vorallem in abgelegeneren Orten und das ist vollkommen verständlich.



Meine Frau fährt nach der Arbeit abends mit dem Fahrrad nach Hause.
Wir leben in einem sehr sicheren Land, im Vergleich zu den meisten anderen Ländern auf der Welt.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Und ich geh mit meinen 1,80 und untrainierten 75KG täglich mehrmals an einem Flüchtlingsheim in der Uni Sporthalle vorbei. Fips09 kennt keine Angst.



Du kannst bestimmt schnell laufen, oder?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2016)

Man muss die Polizisten aber auch verstehen. Die haben keien Lust mehr, ihr Leben zu riskieren, weil einfach zu viele Waffen im Umlauf sind. Ich hatte vor zwanzig Jahren mal einen angeschossenen auf der Veranda liegen. Zuerst hörte man Schüsse im Garten. Gut, 5min später klopfte es an der Tür und jemand fragte, ob er einen Schluck Wasser haben kann, man sah die Wunde im Bauch.

Er setze sich auf die Veranda und wir ruften die Polizei. Die kam nach 60min, der Mann hat sich inzwischen verdünnisiert. Irgendwelche Bandenkriege im Casino eine Straße weiter. Die Gewalt gibt es, aber sie trifft selten Unbeteiligte. Auch im Steintorviertel bei uns wird immer häufiger geschossen.

Befreunde Polizisten erzählten dann nur, dass sie bei Schießereien tendenziell verzögert fahren. Aber war das früher weniger schlimm? Die Anzahl der waffen im Land nimmt eher ab, Morde sind in Deutschland extrem selten. Das macht mir gar keine Sorgen.

Darum finde ich auch die von der Pegida und AfD verbreitete Angst maßlos übertrieben.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Befreunde Polizisten erzählten dann nur, dass sie bei Schießereien tendenziell verzögert fahren. Aber war das früher weniger schlimm? Die Anzahl der waffen im Land nimmt eher ab, Morde sind in Deutschland extrem selten. Das macht mir gar keine Sorgen.


Dann muss man die Polizei eben besser ausrüsten, auch mit Maschinenpistolen wie in Bahnhöfen und Flughäfen. 
Die Polizei muss wieder eine abschreckende Wirkung haben.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum finde ich auch die von der Pegida und AfD verbreitete Angst maßlos übertrieben.


Es wird schlimmer werden, in Berlin gibt es schon jetzt regelrechte Kriege zwischen Familienclans.
Das hat aber nicht so viel mit Flüchtlingen zu tun, denn die meisten "Clans" leben schon in 2. oder 3. Generation in Deutschland, was es aber eigentlich nur noch schlimmer macht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Und ich geh mit meinen 1,80 und untrainierten 75KG täglich mehrmals an einem Flüchtlingsheim in der Uni Sporthalle vorbei. Fips09 kennt keine Angst.



Ok ich gestehe, ich musste grinsen. Das war schön geschrieben, vorallem der Teil in der dritten Person


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ok ich gestehe, ich musste grinsen. Das war schön geschrieben, vorallem der Teil in der dritten Person



Ich finde es auch immer super, wenn man von sich selbst in der dritten Person redet.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es auch immer super, wenn man von sich selbst in der dritten Person redet.


Solange man nicht denkt, dass man die Welt in "Third-Person-Ansicht" sieht ist das noch in Ordnung. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man muss die Polizisten aber auch verstehen. Die haben keien Lust mehr, ihr Leben zu riskieren, weil einfach zu viele Waffen im Umlauf sind.


Vorhin hast du aber noch die Polizei in Clausnitz dafür kritisiert, dass sie "zu wenig" gegen den "Mob" gemacht haben.


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Vorhin hast du aber noch die Polizei in Clausnitz dafür kritisiert, dass sie "zu wenig" gegen den "Mob" gemacht haben.



Ich persönlich erwarte von der Polizei, dass sie ihren Job macht.
Dass der nicht immer einfach ist, ist klar, aber dafür werden sie ausgebildet und gut bezahlt.
Wenn also irgendwo Straftaten begannen werden -- jetzt mal egal von wem und was -- muss die Polizei entweder eingreifen oder ermitteln.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2016)

Hatten der Mob in Clausnitz Waffen? Sind wir schon so weit, dass man vor "besorgten Bürgern" Angst um Leib und Leben haben muss? Du wohnst glaube ich in der Nachbarschaft, darum nehme ich ernst, was Du zur Situation sagst und bin jetzt etwas beunruhigter. Bis jetzt ging ich davon aus, dass es ein wild gewordener Haufen Kanickelzüchter war, da reicht normalerweise der gehobene Zeigefinger eines Dorfsheriffs, um die zu besänftigen. Aber das hat ja augenscheinlich selbst durch 23 Polizisten nicht funktioniert.

Was kann man gegen diesen gewalttätigen Mob sonst machen? Wenn selbst ein Verhältnis von 23 zu 150, also knapp 7:1 Mob gegen Polizei nicht ausreicht, muss dann in Zukunft gleich die BePo angefunkt werden und müssen Hubschrauber, berittene Polizisten und Hundestaffeln kommen? Es sind Deine Nachbarn, wie Du glaube ich erzähltest, oder es waren Freunde in der Nähe, die Du kennst. Ist der Haufen wirklich so gefährlich? Sind da etwa Sportschützen in der Gruppe gewesen?


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer der Meinung ist, dass das eigene Haus bedroht ist, ruft in der Regel die Polizei, die kümmert sich um sowas.



Prinzipiell gebe ich dir da recht, allerdings ist es leider auch Realität das grade in ländlichen Regionen die Polizei oft unverhältnismäßig lange auf sich warten lässt, nachdem man sie gerufen hat. Ich erinnere mich da an einen Einbruch im 60 Seelendorf meiner Eltern vor einigen Jahren. Klaubande (vermutlich aus Polen) auf Einbruchstour. 70 jährige Bewohnerin wacht auf und bekommt mit wie sie das Haus ausräumen, ruft die Polizei, die erscheint nach ca. einer 3/4 Stunde erst. Da war schon alles vorbei und die Einbrecher über alle Berge. Ergebnis, Täter konnten nicht ermittelt werden und sind mit Bäute im Wert von rund 9.000 Euro auf und davon, teilweise Erbestücke (Silberbesteck, Schmuck, ect.).

Und solch lange Zeiten bis die Polizei heute mal auftaucht sind leider bei weitem keine Einzelfälle mehr. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber ja, ich bin der Meinung, dass in einem freien Land, einer freier, nicht vorbestrafter Bürger eine Waffe erwerben sollte, wenn er das möchte.



Ja, damit dich dann auch jeder auf der Straße erschießen kann wenn ihm deine Hautfarbe nicht passt, oder wie in denn USA die Kundin mit ihrer Frisur nicht zufrieden ist, ihren Friseur erschießen kann.
Sorry, aber Waffen gehören absolut nicht in die Hände von jedem der das Geld hat um sich so einen Schein + Waffer zu kaufen, dazu sind die allermeisten Menschen einfach viel zu unfähig verantwortungsvoll mit ihnen umzugehen. Selbst in Deutschland gibt es genug "Sportschützen" denen würde ich persöhnlich denn Schein wegnehmen wollen weil die schon äußert labil damit umgehen.

Es ist gut so wie es ist das in Deutschland nicht jeder eine Waffe hat, mehr Länder wie die USA brauchen wir weiß Gott nicht.



			
				Kaaruzo schrieb:
			
		

> Schließlich ist das Volk auch der Souverän. Der Souverän sollte das Recht und die Möglichkeit haben, wehrhaft zu sein.



Ja, der Souverän mit dem Verhalten eines bockigen Fünfjährigen. 
Und so einem willst du wirklich eine Waffe geben?

Und schließlich, wer in Deutschland eine Waffe möchte, weil er sich mit ihr betätigen will hat die Möglichkeit einen Waffenschein zu machen, sofern er zumindest ein Mindestmaß an Zurechnungsfähigkeit und Bewustsein für straffreies Verhalten besitzt, und in einen Schützenverein zu gehen um sich dort mit der Waffe zu betätigen. Mehr Möglichkeiten eine Waffe zu erwerben braucht es nun wirklich nicht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, wie die Statistik ist, aber ich könnte mir gut vorstellen, dass viele Leute mit ihrer eigenen Waffe erschossen werden.



Nun ja, ob es die meisten sind weiß ich nicht, aber in denn USA sterben genug Menschen durch die eigene Waffe, sei es weil das eigene 7 jährige Kind eine offen rumliegende Waffe zu fassen bekommt und unbeabsichtigt auf die Eltern zielend abdrückt, sei es weil die Leute meinen Waffen sein Spielzeuge und dann beim rumalbern damit ihr eigenes Leben beenden, usw.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Wie gut das funktioniert sieht man ja an den USA



Absolut richtig, es funktioniert überhaupt nicht, darum auch nicht erstrebenswert.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und die Kriminalitätsrate ist in den Bundesstaaten mit am höchsten, wo die strengsten Waffengesetzte existieren.



Und sie ist da niedriger wo die Leute nicht ungehindert an Schusswaffen gelangen können.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. Februar 2016)

Ich wohne im selben Landkreis. Und meines Wissen nach waren die nicht bewaffnet. 
Aber ich meinte es eher so, dass es wenn es eskaliert wäre die Polizei ewig bis nach Clausnitz gebraucht hätte. Das nächste große Polizeirevier ist in Freiberg, und dort gab es im Oktober die "Bahnhofskrawalle" trotz großer Polizeipräzens.
Die Polizei musste hier auch schon oft in die EAE, was die Stimmung im Kreis nur noch mehr radikalisiert hat. Als dann auch noch ein Straftäter mehrmals zuschlagen konnte, Clanstrukturen aufbauen wollte und trotzdem wieder freigelassen wurde war selbst unser SPD-Bürgermeister empört von der Justiz. Der Asylantrag war sogar schon abgelehnt, da er jetzt in Untersuchungshaft sitzt kann er aber nicht abgeschoben werden. Dazu brachte der MDR einen Beitrag.

Die Polizei hatte in Clausnitz, wahrscheinlich Angst im Falle einer Eskalation zwischen die Fronten zu geraten. Denn normalerweise legen sich die Bürger (von allen Extremisten mal abgesehen) hier nicht mit der Staatsgewalt an, das ist eine sehr ungewöhnliche und gefährliche Entwicklung.

Ich denke auch, dass die Demo einfach aus dem Ruder gelaufen ist und ein paar Radikale die Dorfbewohner aufhetzen wollten bzw. die Demo übernehmen.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die Polizei hatte in Clausnitz, wahrscheinlich Angst im Falle einer Eskalation zwischen die Fronten zu geraten. Denn normalerweise legen sich die Bürger (von allen Extremisten mal abgesehen) hier nicht mit der Staatsgewalt an, das ist eine sehr ungewöhnlicher und gefährliche Entwicklung.



Wir brauchen halt noch mehr Einsparungen bei der Polizei...


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja, der Souverän mit dem Verhalten eines bockigen Fünfjährigen.
> Und so einem willst du wirklich eine Waffe geben?
> 
> Und schließlich, wer in Deutschland eine Waffe möchte, weil er sich mit ihr betätigen will hat die Möglichkeit einen Waffenschein zu machen, sofern er zumindest ein Mindestmaß an Zurechnungsfähigkeit und Bewustsein für straffreies Verhalten besitzt, und in einen Schützenverein zu gehen um sich dort mit der Waffe zu betätigen. Mehr Möglichkeiten eine Waffe zu erwerben braucht es nun wirklich nicht.



Boah ey, ich werde mit der Aussage zitiert, das ist hart. 

Also, als bei uns eingebrochen wurde, hat die Polizei 2 Stunden gebraucht, bis die vor Ort war.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wir brauchen halt noch mehr Einsparungen bei der Polizei...


Es gab sogar mal einen Fall, bei dem die Polizei nach einem Unfall ins falsche Clausnitz gefahren ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Boah ey, ich werde mit der Aussage zitiert, das ist hart.



Da hat das Multi-Quote wohl irgendwas durcheinander gebracht, oder aber ich, was dann ein typischer Fall von menschlichen Versagen wäre, weshalb wohl auch Zitatfunktionen dann nicht in die Hände von Menschen gehören. 

Wie dem auch sei, habe es mal korrigiert. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Also, als bei uns eingebrochen wurde, hat die Polizei 2 Stunden gebraucht, bis die vor Ort war.



Was noch schlimmer ist, da braucht sich keiner mehr wundern das soviele Einbruchsdelikte nicht mehr aufgeklärt werden...
Aber wie gesagt, bei der Polizei gibt es ja auch noch "Einsparpotenzial".


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was noch schlimmer ist, da braucht sich keiner mehr wundern das soviele Einbruchsdelikte nicht mehr aufgeklärt werden...



War aber lustig.
Ich rufe bei der Polizei bei uns im Dorf an und melde den Einbruch.
Der fragt mich, ob die Einbrechner noch im Haus sind. Ich sagte, dass die schon mit unseren Sachen über alle Berge sind.
Da sagt er, dass er dann gleich die Kripo in der Kreisstadt anrufen wird, die kommen dann. Bitte nichts anfassen wegen Fingerabdrücke und so.
Ich sage, dass meine Fingerabdrücke schon überall sind. 
Ert sagt, dass die Kripo auf den Weg ist.
Nach 2 Stunden -- können auch 3 Stunden gewesen sein, weiß ich nicht mehr so genau, kamen die dann.
Und das erste, was die dann gefragt haben war, ob ich den oder die Täter beschreiben kann.
Komisch, hatte doch dem anderen Polizisten am Ort erklärt, dass die schon längst weg waren, als wir nach Hause kamen.


----------



## Verminaard (23. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, entweder die Polizei rufen oder, wenn man schon eine  abgesägte Pump Gun hat, einfach mit der in der Hand mal nachfragen.
> Denkst du echt, dass die dann, selbst wenn sie Waffen hätten, die herausholen und sich eine Schießerei liefern?
> Die würden einfach weiter ziehen.
> Ich selbst würde natürlich die Polizei rufen und sagen, dass mich ein  Typ mit einer abgesägten Pump Gun bedroht -- ob der überhaupt einen  Waffenschein dafür hat?



Wo zum Henker liest du abgesaegte Pump Gun in dem Bericht?
Da steht Sportschuetze 





> Laut Anklage hat der trainierte Sportschütze seine Pistole in beiden  Händen haltend auf den jungen Mann angelegt und ihn von hinten aus etwa  zwei Metern Entfernung in den Rücken getroffen.


Waffenschein fuer eine abgesaegte Pump Gun? 

Deutsches Waffenrecht aus Wiki kopiert: 



Spoiler



Deutschland
Für den Besitz einer Vorderschaftrepetierflinte in Deutschland ist eine Waffenbesitzkarte  sowie eine Erwerbsberechtigung (sog. „Voreintrag“) erforderlich. Die  Flinte muss eine Mindestgesamtlänge von 95 cm und eine Lauflänge von  45 cm haben, um kein verbotener Gegenstand im Sinne des Waffengesetzes  zu sein.
 Seit der Änderung des Waffengesetzes am 11. Oktober 2002 sind Vorderschaftrepetierflinten, bei denen der Hinterschaft durch einen Pistolengriff oder einen Klappschaft ersetzt wurde, verbotene Gegenstände im Sinne des Waffengesetzes. Das Verbot geht auf den Amoklauf von Erfurt  2002 zurück, wo der Täter eine – allerdings nicht derart modifizierte –  Vorderschaftrepetierflinte mitführte, welche aber nicht zur Anwendung  kam. Privatpersonen benötigen zum legalen Besitz einer solch  modifizierten Waffe eine Ausnahmegenehmigung des Bundeskriminalamts. Sie  wurde jedoch bislang nie erteilt.



Du wuerdest echt nur  die Polizei rufen wenn eine Gruppe unbekannter Maenner auf deinem  Grundstueck sich auf dein Haus zu bewegen?
Weist du wie die reale Zeit ist bist die Polizei eintrifft? Vor allem bei Einbruchsdelikten?





aloha84 schrieb:


> Notwehr und Notwehrexzess sind hier in Dt. sehr eindeutig geregelt.
> Wem diese Gesetze nicht gefallen und er sich dadurch hier nicht  wohlfühlt, kann gerne sein Glück in den USA suchen.......da sind die  Gesetze "liberaler" was den Waffengebrauch angeht.
> In dem o.g. Fall wurde dem Opfer in den Rücken geschossen, eine  Angriffshandlung oder Dergleichen war nicht erkennbar, auch war die  "Verwirrung" des Täters, so wie im Sachverhalt dargestellt, nicht in dem  benötigten Maße darlegbar so dass es für einen Notwehrexzess  ausgereicht hätte, daher ist der Fall eindeutig.



Der Schuss auf den Menschen war nicht gerechtfertigt. Speziell als  Sportschuetze haette er wissen muessen wie er sich zu verhalten hat,  wenn er seine Waffe einsetzen will.
Das Problem ist, hat er die  Moeglichkeit und setz sie sicherheitshalber nicht ein, kommt dadurch  jemand zu Schaden, kann es ihm auch angelastet werden, Zwickmuehle.
Aber  er haette auf jeden Fall, sofern die Angreifer nicht zu nahe sind,  darauf aufmerksam machen muessen, das er schiessen wird, sollten die ihr  Verhalten nicht aendern. Wenn Worte nicht helfen, Warnschuss.
Was er gemacht hat, Schuss in den Ruecken geht gar nicht, wenn da nicht sogar ein Vorsatz vorliegt.
Wenn  Jemand vor mir wegrennt, weil ersichtlich ist, das ich bewaffnet bin,  ist die Gefahrensituation vorbei und der Optimalfall liegt vor. Gefahr  von meiner Familie, mir selbst und Eigentum abgewendet, keiner in  irgendeiner Weise zu Schaden gekommen.


Wieviel Straftaten werden eigentlich mit legalen Waffen veruebt? Die Wenigsten!
Wenn man bedenkt das der Amoklauf Winnenden durch das Verletzten der Auflagen fuer das aufbewahren von Waffen der Eltern beguenstigt wurde --> Eltern schuld, der Vater wurde auch verurteilt.

Wenn jemand ein Verbrechen mit einer Waffe vorhat, wird er erst nicht den langwierigen Weg gehen legal eine Waffe erwerben zu duerfen.

Zum Entwaffnen eines Volks....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Ruptet (23. Februar 2016)

Schau das ist es doch, immer mehr Bürger legen sich Waffen zu und greifen im Notfall auch zu dieser, einfach weil sie sich vom Staat in Stich gelassen fühlen.
Zivilcourage ist mittlerweile auch ein Fremdwort - wieso ? Einfach weil die Menschen Angst haben, selbst in den Knast zu wandern sollten sie dem armen Täter den Kiefer brechen etc. (Gab es erst kürzlich einen Fall)

Unser ganzes System ist zum wegschmeißen ... Mit allen Mitteln Wirtschaftswachstum unter einem Prozent erzwingen und weiterhin Geld in bodenlose Fässer pumpen, aber dafür an den wichtigsten Stellen Sicherheit, Bildung und Gesundheitswesen sparen.

@Ja - natürlich passiert nicht jedem was, aber bei tagtäglichen versuchten/Vergewaltigungen hat in meinem Umkreis jede einzelne Frau bange Abends noch auf die Straße zu gehen, auch wenn vielen nichts passieren wird, wird es einige doch treffen und davor haben sie Angst.

Gerade eben wieder - 52 Jährige Frau in Tirol brutal vergewaltigt - Täter sprach gebrochenes Englisch, hatte schwarze dichte Haare und 5 Tages-Bart ...  ich werf hier mal keine Vermutungen in den Raum.


----------



## Amon (23. Februar 2016)

Das in Tirol war bestimmt nur ein Einzelfall....


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Februar 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Schau das ist es doch, immer mehr Bürger legen sich Waffen zu und greifen im Notfall auch zu dieser, einfach weil sie sich vom Staat in Stich gelassen fühlen.
> Zivilcourage ist mittlerweile auch ein Fremdwort - wieso ? Einfach weil die Menschen Angst haben, selbst in den Knast zu wandern sollten sie dem armen Täter den Kiefer brechen etc. (Gab es erst kürzlich einen Fall)
> 
> Unser ganzes System ist zum wegschmeißen ... Mit allen Mitteln Wirtschaftswachstum unter einem Prozent erzwingen und weiterhin Geld in bodenlose Fässer pumpen, aber dafür an den wichtigsten Stellen Sicherheit, Bildung und Gesundheitswesen sparen.
> ...



Ich werfe mal ein Uwe oder Peter in den Raum. Kennt man ja.


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wo zum Henker liest du abgesaegte Pump Gun in dem Bericht?
> Da steht Sportschuetze
> Waffenschein fuer eine abgesaegte Pump Gun?



Hab ich doch gesagt. Überlesen?



Verminaard schrieb:


> Du wuerdest echt nur die Polizei rufen wenn eine Gruppe unbekannter Maenner auf deinem Grundstueck sich auf dein Haus zu bewegen?
> Weist du wie die reale Zeit ist bist die Polizei eintrifft? Vor allem bei Einbruchsdelikten?



Ich würde gar nichts machen. Ich kriege es in der Regel nicht mit, wenn vor dem Haus jemand ist. 
Sofern er nicht mit einer Leiter ans Fenster meiner Tochter klopft --  aber das wäre echt blöd, wenn ich ihn mit einer verlängerten Pump Gun von der Leiter puste.

Meine Tür ist verschlossen, ohne entsprechendes Werkzeug kommst du da nicht rein.
Und wenn ein paar Männer kein passendes Werkzeug dabei haben, was in dem Fall offenbar zu traf, wird gar nichts passieren.
Denkst du echt, die fangen plötzlich an zu randalieren und schlagen Fensterscheiben ein?
Der Artikel sagte klar, dass das Ersttäter waren, wenn überhaupt.
Die haben keinerlei Erfahrung. Die wären wahrscheinlich weggelaufen, wenn du mit dem Telefon raus gegangen wärst.
Also, einfach mal nicht übertreiben.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Der Schuss auf den Menschen war nicht gerechtfertigt. Speziell als  Sportschuetze haette er wissen muessen wie er sich zu verhalten hat,  wenn er seine Waffe einsetzen will.
> Das Problem ist, hat er die  Moeglichkeit und setz sie sicherheitshalber nicht ein, kommt dadurch  jemand zu Schaden, kann es ihm auch angelastet werden, Zwickmuehle.
> Aber  er haette auf jeden Fall, sofern die Angreifer nicht zu nahe sind,  darauf aufmerksam machen muessen, das er schiessen wird, sollten die ihr  Verhalten nicht aendern. Wenn Worte nicht helfen, Warnschuss.
> Was er gemacht hat, Schuss in den Ruecken geht gar nicht, wenn da nicht sogar ein Vorsatz vorliegt.
> Wenn  Jemand vor mir wegrennt, weil ersichtlich ist, das ich bewaffnet bin,  ist die Gefahrensituation vorbei und der Optimalfall liegt vor. Gefahr  von meiner Familie, mir selbst und Eigentum abgewendet, keiner in  irgendeiner Weise zu Schaden gekommen.



Die Frage ist, ob sein Leib und Leben bedroht war.
War es das, wenn der vermeintliche Täter vor ihm weg läuft?
Hätte es nicht gereicht, einfach einen Warnschuss abzugeben?
Hätte es nicht sogar schon gereicht, einfach die Waffe zu zeigen? Waffen schrecken viele Leute ab.
Er hat unüberlegt, überstürzt und völlig irrational gehandelt und dafür ist er bestraft worden.
Du sagst es ja schon. Die Leute sind von ihm weggelaufen. Wenn er also jetzt das Feuer eröffnet, könnte man das auch als Mord auslegen.
Über Totschlag kann er sich daher freuen. Ich hätte das als Mord gewertet, denn er hat mit Vorsatz geschossen.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieviel Straftaten werden eigentlich mit legalen Waffen veruebt? Die Wenigsten!



Weißt du das, vermutest du das? Gibt es eine Statistik?
Ich kenne keine.
Wie ist das eigentlich mit Straftaten und Waffen? Bei wie vielen Straftaten werden Waffen eingesetzt? gibt es da eine Statistik?



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wenn man bedenkt das der Amoklauf Winnenden durch das Verletzten der Auflagen fuer das aufbewahren von Waffen der Eltern beguenstigt wurde --> Eltern schuld, der Vater wurde auch verurteilt.



Richtig so. Aber was hatte der Sohn bei einem Sportschützenverein verloren?
Dass es psychisch labil ist, hätte auch der Vater erkennen müssen.
Wenn jemand ein Verbrechen mit einer Waffe vorhat, wird er erst nicht den langwierigen Weg gehen legal eine Waffe erwerben zu duerfen.[/QUOTE]

Er wird gar keine Waffe benutzen.
Wie viele Einbrecher kennst du, die bewaffnet einen Einbruch machen?
In der Regel sind sie unbewaffnet und Situationen eskalieren erst vor Ort.
Da wird dann das Küchenmesser zur Waffe oder eben die Waffe des Hausbesitzers. 
Jeder Einbrecher ist daran interessiert, dass er keinen beim Einbruch begegnet, denn das erhöht seine Chancen unerkannt zu bleiben.


----------



## Amon (23. Februar 2016)

Naja, die Leiter kannst du auch einfach umwerfen. [emoji16] [emoji23] [emoji6]


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2016)

Und dann hängt er an der Dachrinne und reißt sie kaputt. 
Nee, das geht nicht.
Ist ja Sachbeschädigung.


----------



## Amon (23. Februar 2016)

Kannste ihn noch wegen Sachbeschädigung belangen. Ist ihm sicherlich lieber als das was du mit ihm machen würdest wenn er sein Stengelchen in deine Tochter stecken würde. [emoji12]


----------



## Verminaard (23. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hab ich doch gesagt. Überlesen?



War schon fertig getippt wo du das erste mal die abgesaegte PumpGun  erwaehnt hattest, habs zwar korrigiert, irgendwie nicht komplett 
Wollt  auch drauf hinweisen das solch bearbeitete PumpGuns eh nicht wirklich  erlaubt sind. (bzw man braucht eine Ausnahmegenehmigung die noch nie  erteilt wurde)



Threshold schrieb:


> Und dann hängt er an der Dachrinne und reißt sie kaputt.
> Nee, das geht nicht.
> Ist ja Sachbeschädigung.



Und du wirst noch verklagt wegen Koerperverletzung oder son Mist.
Lieber Leiter stehen lassen.
Evtl noch beim Tragen helfen.


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2016)

Man stelle sich vor, ich würde jeden abknallen, der in meinen Garten rennt. 
Ich bin mal mit meiner Frau abends nach Hause gekommen und hab drei Jugendliche vorgefunden, die in meine Blumen gekotzt haben.
Schnell ins Haus laufen und die Knarre holen?



Verminaard schrieb:


> War schon fertig getippt wo du das erste mal die abgesaegte PumpGun  erwaehnt hattest, habs zwar korrigiert, irgendwie nicht komplett
> Wollt  auch drauf hinweisen das solch bearbeitete PumpGuns eh nicht wirklich  erlaubt sind. (bzw man braucht eine Ausnahmegenehmigung die noch nie  erteilt wurde)



Wie gesagt, das mit der abgesägten Pump Gun entsprang meiner Fantasie.
Ich gucke halt zu viele US Filme, wo die Leute im Supermarkt Raketenwerfer einkaufen.


----------



## Amon (23. Februar 2016)

Obwohl das mit dem Raketenwerfer im Supermarkt in den USA gar nicht mal so unwahrscheinlich ist...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. Februar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Obwohl das mit dem Raketenwerfer im Supermarkt in den USA gar nicht mal so unwahrscheinlich ist...


Wenn dann in Texas oder Florida.


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Obwohl das mit dem Raketenwerfer im Supermarkt in den USA gar nicht mal so unwahrscheinlich ist...



Ich kenne da den Arnie Streifen -- Phantom Commando -- wo er erst mal im Supermarkt sich ausrüstet, unter anderem mit einem Raketenwerfer. 

Aber egal, ich will nicht zu sehr abschweifen.
Mir ist wichtig, dass wir hier keine Waffengesetze wie in den USA bekommen, erschreckend.


----------



## Amon (23. Februar 2016)

Da stimme ich dir voll zu! Sowas brauchen wir hier wirklich nicht.


----------



## Verminaard (23. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mir ist wichtig, dass wir hier keine Waffengesetze wie in den USA bekommen, erschreckend.



Weil genau? Nicht das ich Amiverhaeltnisse befuerworten wuerde. Mich wuerden nur die Gruende interessieren.
Im US-Stadtchen Kennesaw ist das Tragen einer Waffe Pflicht - Zahl der Verbrechen nimmt seitdem ab


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. Februar 2016)

Fremdenfeindlichkeit in Sachsen: Lehrerverband beklagt Demokratie-Defizite bei Jugendlichen
Also ab jetzt von der 5. bis zur 12. Klasse in Geschichte nur noch den Nationalsozialismus behandeln ?
Das Fach Geschichte sollte man aber wirklich aufwerten, und man sollte Themen die bisher stiefmütterlich behandelt wurden besser behandeln, das Kaiserreich (generell das 19. Jhr.) und die Weimarer Republik besser behandeln. Auch die Behandlung der DDR muss verbessert werden.


----------



## Amon (23. Februar 2016)

Weil dieses Waffengesetz völlig überholt ist. Die amerikanische Verfassung ist von siebzehnhundertirgendwas, da war der nächste Sheriff mal eben 20 Meilen oder so weg. Da ist das ja noch verständlich, aber heute...Auch das Argument dass Verbrechen zurückgehen wenn jeder eine Waffe hat ist doch Unsinn. Wieviele Verbrechen werden in den USA begangen gerade weil man so einfach an Waffen kommt?


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kenne da den Arnie Streifen -- Phantom Commando -- wo er erst mal im Supermarkt sich ausrüstet, unter anderem mit einem Raketenwerfer.
> 
> Aber egal, ich will nicht zu sehr abschweifen.
> Mir ist wichtig, dass wir hier keine Waffengesetze wie in den USA bekommen, erschreckend.



Was heißt Waffengesetzte wie in den USA? 50 Staaten mit Einzelregelung dazu noch jede Menge Bundesgesetze.

Und (das wird auch immer wieder gesagt) es gibt Länder mit ähnlich liberalen Waffengesetzten.

Hier mal ein schöner Bericht.



Amon schrieb:


> Weil dieses Waffengesetz völlig überholt ist. Die amerikanische Verfassung ist von siebzehnhundertirgendwas, da war der nächste Sheriff mal eben 20 Meilen oder so weg. Da ist das ja noch verständlich, aber heute...Auch das Argument dass Verbrechen zurückgehen wenn jeder eine Waffe hat ist doch Unsinn. Wieviele Verbrechen werden in den USA begangen gerade weil man so einfach an Waffen kommt?



Guck dir mal die Bundesstaten an mit den liberalen Waffenrecht und vergleiche diese, mit den Bundesstaaten mit restrektiven Waffenrechte. Und dann vergleich mal die Verbrechen.


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Weil genau? Nicht das ich Amiverhaeltnisse befuerworten wuerde. Mich wuerden nur die Gruende interessieren.
> Im US-Stadtchen Kennesaw ist das Tragen einer Waffe Pflicht - Zahl der Verbrechen nimmt seitdem ab



Na ja. die häufigste Todesursache von jungen schwarzen in den USA ist nicht Diabetes.
Wer leicht an eine Waffe herankommt, benutzt sie auch leicht.

Und jetzt stell dir mal vor, sowas führst du in Hamburg, oder New York oder Los Angeles ein.
Denkst du echt, dass es weniger Morde gibt?

In einem sehr kleinen Kreis kann etwas funktionieren, keine Frage, aber übertragbar ist sowas nicht.
Und wenns nach der US Waffenlobby geht, würde ja jeder Schusswechsel sofort beendet werden, wenn jeder eine Waffe trüge. 
Ist doch super, jemand geht in den Supermarkt und regt sich über das leere Regal auf und wird vom nächsten erschossen, weil der sich bedroht gefühlt hat.
Und weil einer von draußen einen Schuss gehört hat, rennt der in den Supermarkt und schießt auf jeden, der eine Waffe in der Hand hat.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was heißt Waffengesetzte wie in den USA? 50 Staaten mit Einzelregelung dazu noch jede Menge Bundesgesetze.
> 
> Und (das wird auch immer wieder gesagt) es gibt Länder mit ähnlich liberalen Waffengesetzten.
> 
> Hier mal ein schöner Bericht.



Hab ich auch schon mal gesagt. WEil in den USA Angst geschürt wird.
Jeder, der anders aussieht und sich anders bewegt oder kleidet oder sich benimmt, wird sofort als Bedrohung dargestellt und muss erschossen werden.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Fremdenfeindlichkeit in Sachsen: Lehrerverband beklagt Demokratie-Defizite bei Jugendlichen
> Also ab jetzt von der 5. bis zur 12. Klasse in Geschichte nur noch den Nationalsozialismus behandeln ?
> Das Fach Geschichte sollte man aber wirklich aufwerten, und man sollte Themen die bisher stiefmütterlich behandelt wurden besser behandeln, das Kaiserreich (generell das 19. Jhr.) und die Weimarer Republik besser behandeln. Auch die Behandlung der DDR muss verbessert werden.



Ach wieso? 3 Jahre (von der 7ten bis zum Ende der 9ten Klasse) Frühgeschichte, Antike, über Mittelalter, sowie der napoleonischen Zeit bis hin zur Deutschen Reichsgründung in 1871, mit Abstechern zur Kolonisierung Amerikas und deren Unabhängigkeitskrieg sind doch in ihrer Ausführlichkeit nuneinmal wesentlich wichtiger als die jüngere europäische und vor allem deutsche Geschichte, die man dann im letzten Jahr runterbricht auf 6 Monate Hitlers Machtergreifung, Vernichtung der Juden, wer denn kalten Krieg angefangen hat, warum der Kaptialismus da zum siegen verdammt war und Wiedervereinigung der beiden Deutschen Hälften. Irgendwo zwischendrin erfährt man dann, so in etwa 1 bis 2 Geschichtsstunden, noch das es einen ersten Weltkrieg gegeben hat, denn wir den verloren haben, denn zweiten übrigens auch  und es in den 20er Jahren eine gewaltige Finanzkrise mit Hyperinflation gab. 

Die letzten 2 Jahre bis zum Abitur wandelt sich der Geschichtsunterricht dann ehr in Politikunterricht in dem du erfährst warum die aktuelle "Demokratie" in Deutschland ganz toll ist, es alternativlos ist und du dir nichts besseres vorzustellen hast als die BRD. 

Ich wüsste also nicht was es am Geschichtsunterricht an deutschen Schulen zu beanstanden gäbe.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Kurz um, in Geschichte erfährst du im Grunde alles mögliche über alle anderen, aber nur wenig über die eigene Geschichte und vor allem über die der letzten 150 Jahre.


Das Ende des 18. Jhr. und der Anfang des 19. Jhr. bestand auch nur aus Napoleon und Fürst von Metternich. Und natürlich, dass wir in der gesamten Geschichte der Welt immer böse Kriegstreiber waren die auch immer die alleinige Schuld dran hatten... Die Sowjetunion war natürlich auch das pure Böse. 
Die Geschichte vom eigenen Bundesland ist natürlich auch unwichtiger als Ludwig der 14. und die Geschichte von Preußen (ehemalige Erzfeind von Sachsen ).


In Sachsen hat man ab der 5. Klasse schon Geschichte unabhängig von der Schulform. Ist es in Berlin anders ?
Es wird Zeit für ein bundesweit gleiches Bildungssystem, am besten auf dem Vorbild der 3 besten Bundesländer bei den PISA-Tests.


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Es wird Zeit für ein bundesweit gleiches Bildungssystem,



Der war gut. 
Solange Bildung Ländersache ist, wird sich nichts ändern und die Länder geben die Bildung nicht aus der Hand.
Ergo bleibt alles bei alten.
soviel also zu "konservativ". 

Wie steht eigentlich die AFD zur Bildungspolitik?
Hab da nur altes Zeug von 2013 oder 2014 gefunden aber nichts Aktuelles.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das Ende des 18. Jhr. und der Anfang des 19. Jhr. bestand auch nur aus Napoleon und Fürst von Metternich. Und natürlich, dass wir in der gesamten Geschichte der Welt immer böse Kriegstreiber waren die auch immer die alleinige Schuld dran hatten... Die Sowjetunion war natürlich auch das pure Böse.
> Die Geschichte vom eigenen Bundesland ist natürlich auch unwichtiger als Ludwig der 14. *und die Geschichte von Preußen* (ehemalige Erzfeind von Sachsen ).



Ich als gebürtiger brandenbrurgischer Preuße mit familären Wurzeln nach Ostpreußen bin sowieso dafür das jeder Bundesbürger aus einem anderen Bundesland über unsere schöne preußische Geschichte bescheid zu wissen hat, schließlich waren wir Preußen es die euch unter einem preußischen König / Kaiser zu Gesamtdeutschland zusammengeknechtet haben. 




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> In Sachsen hat man ab der 5. Klasse schon Geschichte unabhängig von der Schulform. Ist es in Berlin anders ?



Keine Ahnung wie das in Berlin mit Geschichte in der Grundschule aussieht, bin erst seit der weiterführenden Schule (7te Klasse) im Westberliner Bildungssystem gewesen. Ich kann aber sagen das wir in Brandenburg in der Grundschule wesentlich weiter waren als die Berliner. Jedenfalls haben die in der 7ten Klasse viel Stoff gehabt denn wir schon lange in der 5ten und 6ten Klasse in Brandenburg hatten.
Da soll noch einer sagen das ostdeutsche Bildungssystem sei lernschwach gewesen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie steht eigentlich die AFD zur Bildungspolitik?
> Hab da nur altes Zeug von 2013 oder 2014 gefunden aber nichts Aktuelles.


Das ist im jeden Bundesland anders.
In Sachsen wollte sie den Klassenteiler senken. Und in Sachsen-Anhalt "preußische Tugenden" lehren. In Baden-Württemberg sagt sie das gleiche wie die CDU und ist gegen die Frühsexualisierung und Gendermainstreaming.

Wenn du dich an den Stammtisch setzt, hörst du generell bei CDU und AfD Anhängern und Mitgliedern, beinahe die gleichen Sachen.
In Sachsen könnten die sich eigentlich schon zu einer Art CSU zusammenschließen so nah wie die CDU jetzt auf Wähler(rück)fang bei der AfD geht. 
Selbst die FDP und die SPD ist im kommunalen Bereich recht konservativ.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich als gebürtiger brandenbrurgischer Preuße mit familären Wurzeln nach Ostpreußen bin sowieso dafür das jeder Bundesbürger aus einem anderen Bundesland über unsere schöne preußische Geschichte bescheid zu wissen hat, schließlich waren wir Preußen es die euch unter einem preußischen König / Kaiser zu Gesamtdeutschland zusammengeknechtet haben.


Hätte wir Sachsen auch sein können, aber unser König August (gleichzeitig König von Polen) hatte sich lieber die ganze Zeit vergnügt. 
Naja, wenigstens sieht Dresden dank ihm heute so aus wie es aussieht.


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich als gebürtiger brandenbrurgischer Preuße mit familären Wurzeln nach Ostpreußen bin sowieso dafür das jeder Bundesbürger aus einem anderen Bundesland über unsere schöne preußische Geschichte bescheid zu wissen hat, schließlich waren wir Preußen es die euch unter einem preußischen König / Kaiser zu Gesamtdeutschland zusammengeknechtet haben.



Reicht es nicht, dass die deutsche Fußball Nationalmannschaft in den Nationalfarben Preußens spielt?


----------



## Amon (23. Februar 2016)

Da müsste dann aber noch des gelb vom Trikot runter. [emoji6]


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Hätte wir Sachsen auch sein können, aber unser König August (gleichzeitig König von Polen) hatte sich lieber die ganze Zeit vergnügt.
> *Naja, wenigstens sieht Dresden dank ihm heute so aus wie es aussieht.*



Was wie ein riesiges Barockes Bordel das mehr Land unter ist als Land auf? 



Threshold schrieb:


> Reicht es nicht, dass die deutsche Fußball Nationalmannschaft in den Nationalfarben Preußens spielt?



Es reicht erst wenn wir auch ein 17tes preußisches Bundesland haben.


----------



## Threshold (23. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es reicht erst wenn wir auch ein 17tes preußisches Bundesland haben.



Also doch wieder erin Großdeutsches Reich nach den Grenzen von 1942?
Oder war das 1943? 
Ich weiß nicht. Da ist das Wetter immer so mies. Dann lieber in Richtung Süden ausdehnen.
Griechenland ist pleite. das können wir günstig aufkaufen. 
Und dann haben wir auch gleiche eine Außengrenze und darüber freuen sich auch die AFD Leute.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also doch wieder erin Großdeutsches Reich nach den Grenzen von 1942?


Polen und Belgien sind doch immer die ersten Opfer wenn Deutschland in den Krieg zieht. 
Gegen den Aufkauf von Griechenland hab ich aber nichts, so kann man billiger in den Urlaub fahren... 


Aber wir sollten langsam mal wieder zum Thema zurückkehren.


----------



## floppyexe (23. Februar 2016)

Da momentan alles auf Pegida inklusive Sachsen abgeladen wird hier etwas passendes:
Ausländische Miltärtransporte sind verpflichtet mit Hoheitskennzeichen zu fahren.*** zu RT Deutsch: Militarkolonne aus 5  LKWs ohne Hoheits-Kennzeichen bei Dresden unterwegs — RT Deutsch[/url]


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also doch wieder erin Großdeutsches Reich nach den Grenzen von 1942?
> Oder war das 1943?



Ach was, wir Preußen haben 1871 denn Fehler gemacht und unsere Okupation von Restdeutschland zur Tarnung Deutsches Reich genannt. Wir hätten einfach alles zum preußischen Staatsgebiet hinzufügen sollen, dann wäre die Sache wenigstens klar gewesen. 

Aber davon unabhängig sind wir Preußen auch nur Opfer russischer Eroberungspolitik gewesen, genau wie die Ukrainer heute. Niemand hat damals 1945 die Russen irgendwo bei ausgeschlossen, oder für sanktioniert, als die sich einfach unser schönes Königsberg unter den Nagel gerissen haben und uns Preußen so heimatlos gemacht haben.
Heute regt sich jeder darüber auf nur weil sie denn Ukrainern paar Stücken Ukraine abgewinnen.

Man könnte da ruhig mal etwas Solidarität mit uns Preußen zeigen und von Russland nach über 70 jahren unrechtmäßiger Besetzung Preußens verlangen das Land an seine rechtmäßigen Einwohner zurück zu geben. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht. Da ist das Wetter immer so mies. Dann lieber in Richtung Süden ausdehnen.



Also ich weiß nicht, ich mag das preußische Wetter dort. 



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Gegen den Aufkauf von Griechenland hab ich aber nichts, so kann man billiger in den Urlaub fahren...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Sei dir mal da nicht zu sicher, die Preise würden schnell auf deutsches Niveau angepasst werden, nach so einem Aufkauf, da lässt man sich doch kein Geld entgehen.^^


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. Februar 2016)

floppyexe schrieb:


> Da momentan alles auf Pegida inklusive Sachsen abgeladen wird hier etwas passendes:
> Ausländische Miltärtransporte sind verpflichtet mit Hoheitskennzeichen zu fahren.*** zu RT Deutsch: Militarkolonne aus 5 LKWs ohne Hoheits-Kennzeichen bei Dresden unterwegs — RT Deutsch[/URL]


So sehr ich eher Pro-Russland als Pro-USA bin, aber ich empfinde RT Deutsch nicht als gerade seriöse Quelle.


----------



## the_leon (23. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Fremdenfeindlichkeit in Sachsen: Lehrerverband beklagt Demokratie-Defizite bei Jugendlichen
> Also ab jetzt von der 5. bis zur 12. Klasse in Geschichte nur noch den Nationalsozialismus behandeln ?
> Das Fach Geschichte sollte man aber wirklich aufwerten, und man sollte Themen die bisher stiefmütterlich behandelt wurden besser behandeln, das Kaiserreich (generell das 19. Jhr.) und die Weimarer Republik besser behandeln. Auch die Behandlung der DDR muss verbessert werden.



Nur mal zu Geschichtsunterrricht.

In der 6. Klasse haben wir die Altsteinzeit, die Jungsteinzeit, die Griechen und die Römer behandelt.
Dann noch das Christentum im römischen Reich.
Die Völkerwanderung am Ende des weströmischen Reiches
Der Islam als weitere Weltreligion

7. Klasse 
Mittelalterliches Europa
Wirtschaft, Gesellschaft und Kultur im Mittelalter
Europa im Wandel vom Mittelalter zur Neuzeit
Reformation

8. Klasse
frühneuzeitliche Staatenbildung
Prägung Europas durch Barock und Aufklärung
Grundlagen der Moderne (Industrialisierung in England, Unabhängigkeit Nordamerikas, frz. Revolution, Napoleon)
Widerstreit zwischen Restauration und Emanzipation

9.Klasse
Industriealisierung in DE
Deutsches Reich
Imperialismus
Erster WK und Nachkriegszeit
Weimarer Republik
Totalitäre Herrschaft
2. WK

10. Klasse (bin ich aktuell)
Spaltung Europas in Ost/West
Entwicklungen in der BRD
Entwicklungen in der DDR
Islamischer Staat
11. September 2011
Anschläge vom Paris bei Länderspiel FR/DE
Irakkrieg
Koreakrieg
Vietnamkrieg

Also ich bin damit zufrieden, ich finde nicht, dass das groß geändert werden muss


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. Februar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> ...


Bei uns ist das was ihr in der 6. habt in der 5. und in der 6. gemischt und das Mittelalter ist komplett in der 6. Klasse (vom Zusammenbruch des römischen Reiches her)
Dann geht es in der 7. Klasse im Schnelldurchlauf von der Kolonialisierung zur frz. Revolution. In der 8. ist dann ab der Industrialisierung in Europa  bis zum 1. Weltkrieg alles dran.
In der 9. dann alles ab dem Ende des 1. Weltkrieges bis zum Ende des 2. Weltkrieges und der 10. das gleiche. 
Das ist zwar umfassendes Wissen, aber es fehlt enorm an Lehrstoff über die eigene Geschichte vor dem 1. Weltkrieg. 

Aber man kann schon zufrieden sein so wie es ist, da stimme ich zu.


----------



## efdev (23. Februar 2016)

Ja die 2 Kriege nehmen schon arg viel Platz ein, gibt zwar in meinen Augen interessantere Themen in Geschichte als das wir Mist gebaut haben aber so ist das nun mal


----------



## the_leon (23. Februar 2016)

vielleicht ist es in Sachsen mit dem Lehrplan anders als in Bayern.
ich hab aktuell eh Glück mit meiner Geschichtslehrerin, da man in der 10 Klasse wenig Stoff im Lehrplan hat kann man Themen wie den IS behandeln, der aktuell nicht im Lehrplan steht


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Februar 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Ja die 2 Kriege nehmen schon arg viel Platz ein, gibt zwar in meinen Augen interessantere Themen in Geschichte als das wir Mist gebaut haben aber so ist das nun mal



Wir haben nur im zweiten Mist gebaut. Bitte nicht den Quatsch verbreiten, wir hätten auch den ersten alleine zu verantworten.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. Februar 2016)

Kommt auch darauf an wie schnell der Lehrer mit dem Thema durchkommt. 
Der sächsische Lehrplan ist aber auch seit 2004 fast nicht verändert wurden, was selbst für das deutsche Bildungssystem ungewöhnlich ist.


----------



## Seeefe (23. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir haben nur im zweiten Mist gebaut. Bitte nicht den Quatsch verbreiten, wir hätten auch den ersten alleine zu verantworten.



Das ist so aber auch nicht ganz korrekt. Am 1WK tragen "wir" genau so viel Schuld wie der Rest Europas


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Februar 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Das ist so aber auch nicht ganz korrekt. Am 1WK tragen "wir" genau so viel Schuld wie der Rest Europas



Richtig. Aber nicht mehr und auch nicht weniger, als die anderen.


----------



## Ruptet (23. Februar 2016)

Wir sind gerade so schön in der Thematik Weltkrieg - wir sollten alle nach Syrien schauen, denn ein 3. Weltkrieg ist alles andere als unwahrscheinlich.


----------



## efdev (23. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir haben nur im zweiten Mist gebaut. Bitte nicht den Quatsch verbreiten, wir hätten auch den ersten alleine zu verantworten.



Dennoch haben wir Mist gebaut zwar nicht alleine macht die Sache aber nicht besser .
Wobei ich sagen muss vom 1. Weltkrieg hab ich nicht mehr viel im Kopf, war bei uns auch nicht so ein großes Thema dafür den 2. gefühlt zu viel


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. Februar 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Wir sind gerade so schön in der Thematik Weltkrieg - wir sollten alle nach Syrien schauen, denn ein 3. Weltkrieg ist alles andere als unwahrscheinlich.


Deshalb sollten wir als EU auch geschlossen aus der NATO austreten und uns neutral verhalten und mit Russland *und *den USA Bündnisse schließen, eine andere Möglichkeit wäre die Türkei mit ihrem Diktator der gerade dabei ist einen Weltkrieg anzuzetteln und ich glaube nicht, dass sich unsere derzeitige Bundesregierung weigern würde gegen Russland in den Krieg zu ziehen.


----------



## the_leon (23. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Deshalb sollten wir als EU auch geschlossen aus der NATO austreten und uns neutral verhalten und mit Russland *und *den USA Bündnisse schließen, eine andere Möglichkeit wäre die Türkei mit ihrem Diktator der gerade dabei ist einen Weltkrieg anzuzetteln und ich glaube nicht, dass sich unsere derzeitige Bundesregierung weigern würde gegen Russland in den Krieg zu ziehen.



Mit welchem Militär denn?


----------



## Kaaruzo (23. Februar 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Wir sind gerade so schön in der Thematik Weltkrieg - wir sollten alle nach Syrien schauen, denn ein 3. Weltkrieg ist alles andere als unwahrscheinlich.



Würde ich zwischen den Supermächten nach wie vor Unwahrscheinlich halten. Die haben auch in den heißen Phasen des kalten Krieges meist einen kühlen Kopf bewahrt. Mehr Angst mach ich mir um die saudisch finanzierte Bombe in Pakistan.

Man munkelt ja, dass die Saudis als Finanzier jederzeit auf die pakistanische Bombe zugreifen darf. Und die aktuelle Konfrontation Saudi-Arabiens mit Syrien, Russland und dem Iran, bedeuten in dem Zusammenhang nichts gutes.


----------



## Poulton (23. Februar 2016)

Darf man fragen was das alles noch mit dem Thema zu tun hat?


----------



## Ruptet (23. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Deshalb sollten wir als EU auch geschlossen aus der NATO austreten und uns neutral verhalten und mit Russland *und *den USA Bündnisse schließen, eine andere Möglichkeit wäre die Türkei mit ihrem Diktator der gerade dabei ist einen Weltkrieg anzuzetteln und ich glaube nicht, dass sich unsere derzeitige Bundesregierung weigern würde gegen Russland in den Krieg zu ziehen.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Würde ich zwischen den Supermächten nach wie vor Unwahrscheinlich halten. Die haben auch in den heißen Phasen des kalten Krieges meist einen kühlen Kopf bewahrt. Mehr Angst mach ich mir um die saudisch finanzierte Bombe in Pakistan.
> 
> Man munkelt ja, dass die Saudis als Finanzier jederzeit auf die pakistanische Bombe zugreifen darf. Und die aktuelle Konfrontation Saudi-Arabiens mit Syrien, Russland und dem Iran, bedeuten in dem Zusammenhang nichts gutes.



Das Problem ist die Nato, der größenwahnsinnige Türke verscherzt es sich min Russen ... erst der Abschuss des Bombers der uns schon an den Rand eines Konfliktes gebracht hat und nun will er noch in Syrien einmarschieren - durch den Waffenstillstand wurde ihm zumindest der Grund dafür genommen und auf Bewegungen seinerseits als Aggressor dürfte reagiert werden ohne die Nato in den Krieg zu ziehen. (Hoffen wir das zumindest - ich traue den Idioten hierzulande alles zu)

the_leon - gutes Stichwort, welches Militär ? Ganz Europa spart Militärausgaben ein aber spuckt gleichzeitig große Töne Richtung Russland, die Jahr für Jahr aufstocken und uns in wenigen Tagen überrennen könnten...ganz abgesehen von seinen Verbündeten.

Aber Poulton hat Recht - zurück zum eigentlichen Thema.

@Was aber vielleicht zum Thema passt - in Syrien, dem Zugpferd der Flüchtlingskrise, sind Wahlen angesetzt ... sollte die Geschichte sauber über die Bühne gehen, ist Syrien bald "sicher".


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. Februar 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> @Was aber vielleicht zum Thema passt - in Syrien, dem Zugpferd der Flüchtlingskrise, sind Wahlen angesetzt ... sollte die Geschichte sauber über die Bühne gehen, ist Syrien bald "sicher".


Die werden dann ungefähr so demokratisch wie die Wahlen in Nordkorea. 
Da betreibt er eh wieder Wahlfälschung, wird den meisten aber auch egal sein, da sie momentan erstmal das Land wiederaufbauen müssen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wir haben nur im zweiten Mist gebaut.


Giftgas einzusetzen war kein Mist? Aha ... 
Menschen in Verdun zu verheizen wie Material war kein Mist? Aha ...

Lernen sollte man, wie es zu Kriegen kommt und wie wir alle dagegen vorgehen können.
Nationalismus führt immer zum Kampf gegeneinander, anstatt zum friedlichen aufbauenden
miteinander.

Wie steht die AfD zum Wehretat? Mehr Militär oder weniger? Und wenn, wofür?
Angriffswaffen wie Panzer brauchen wir nicht, dann lieber Abwehrraketen bis
zum Umfallen.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Februar 2016)

Giftgas haben wiederum auch beide Seiten eingesetzt. 
Nachdem man gesehen hat, dass es nichts bringt hätte man damit aber auch aufhören können.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> *Nachdem man gesehen hat, dass es nichts bringt* hätte man damit aber auch aufhören können.



Es hat doch was gebracht, auch wenn nicht so wie man sich das erhoft hat. Durch jeden Giftgaseinsatz sind Soldaten umgekommen, oder zu Invaliden geworden, das sind Soldaten die nicht mehr Fronttauglich waren und somit dem Feind nicht mehr zur Verfügung standen.
Darum hat man damit auch weiter gemacht, auch wenn der erhofte Erfolg, damit einen entscheidenen Vorteil gegenüber dem Gegner zu gewinnen und wieder in die Offensive zu gelangen, als bald ausgeblieben ist.
Hätte Giftgas gar keine Vorteile geboten hätte man nämlich mit Sicherheit schnell wieder damit aufgehört es einzusetzen und hätten die Alliierten nicht so schnell nachgezogen was eigene Giftgaswaffen anging und diese auch fleißig, wie die Deutschen auch, bis Kriegsende eingesetzt. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Giftgas einzusetzen war kein Mist? Aha ...
> Menschen in Verdun zu verheizen wie Material war kein Mist? Aha ...



Nein, das war kein Mist. Wären die USA nicht so dumm gewesen und hätten sich in diesen Krieg eingemischt wäre Europa, grade wegen dieser Dinge, und weil niemand diesen Krieg hätte gewinnen können, vieleicht schon wesentlich früher zur Besinung gekommen das moderne Kriege nichts lösen, eben weil alle beteiligten sich soweit runtergewirtschaftet und abgenutzt hätten das sie den Krieg nicht hätten weiterführen können. Vieleicht hätte es dann bei allen Beteiligten mal klick gemacht und man hätte auf weitere Kriege verzichtet und der Welt und uns Deutschen wäre ein zweiter Weltkrieg und Hitler erspart geblieben. 
Durch die Einmischung der USA jedoch haben die Alliierten am Ende gesiegt, man hat sich wieder mal als Sieger gesehen und durch die eigene Arroganz des Sieges und die Entsprechenden Forderungen hat man im Grunde bereits den Keim gelegt gehabt für denn nässten noch grausameren Krieg. 

Manchmal ist viel Leid daher doch heilender als Leid zu mindern. 
So schwer einem das auch evt. fallen mag.
Denn der Mensch ist bis jetzt leider nur allzu oft unfähig gewesen ohne entsprechend schmerzliche Lektionen aus seinen Fehlern zu lernen.


----------



## Sparanus (23. Februar 2016)

Giftgas hat strategisch eben nichts gebracht. 
Ich bin ansich der Meinung, dass man auch mal gegen die Regeln spielen darf um einen Krieg schnell zu gewinnen, aber wenn es nichts bringt soll man aufhören.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Giftgas hat strategisch eben nichts gebracht.
> Ich bin ansich der Meinung, dass man auch mal gegen die Regeln spielen darf um einen Krieg schnell zu gewinnen, aber wenn es nichts bringt soll man aufhören.



Es gab aber damals diese "Regeln" noch nicht. Giftgas wurde vorher noch nie als Waffe eingesetzt, geächtet wurde es erst nach Ende des ersten Weltkriegs, als man sich endlich mal die Zeit genommen hat auszuwerten welche Folgen, vor allem langfristige, der Einsatz denn nun eigentlich hatte.
Folglich hat auch niemand einen Grund dafür gesehen während des ersten Weltkriegs mit dem Einsatz aufzuhören.

Ist im Grunde wie mit Agent Orange in Vietnam. Da hat sich auch niemand Gedanken darum gemacht, oder ernsthaft untersucht welche langfristigen Folgen der Einsatz auf die Menschen haben würde und obwohl die Ergebnisse trotz Einsatz mäßig waren hat keiner darüber nachgedacht denn Einsatz zu beenden. Die Erkentnisse das es Mist war kamen alle erst wesentlich später, Jahre und Jahrzehnte nach Ende des Krieges und ich glaube nicht das heute in einem vergleichbaren Krieg noch mal ein amerikanischer Militär denn Einsatz von Agent Orange ernsthaft in Erwägung ziehen würde.

So auch beim Giftgas.
Nicht mal Hitler hat im zweiten Weltkrieg denn Einsatz von Giftgas an der Front nochmal in Erwägung gezogen, obwohl es inzwischen wesentlich effektivere Kampfgase gab (zum Beispiel Zyanidgas), wohl nicht zuletzt wegen seiner eigenen Erfahrungen (er war wegen Verletzungen aus einem Gasangriff 2 mal im Lazerett) aus dem ersten Weltkrieg und weil er entsprechend wusste wie grausam und fürchterlich solche Gasangriffe als Soldat sind und er auch die Folgen die so ein Einsatz politisch haben könnte fürchtete (er hoffte ja lange auf einen Frieden mit England fürchtete wohl auch das der Einsatz von Giftgas einen solchen unmöglich machen könnte).


----------



## Sparanus (23. Februar 2016)

Naja aber genau für das Giftgas wurde die Nebelwerfertruppe im WWII aufgebaut. 
Man muss eben doch gesehen haben, dass Giftgas nicht den Durchbruch gebracht hat.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Naja aber genau für das Giftgas wurde die Nebelwerfertruppe im WWII aufgebaut.
> Man muss eben doch gesehen haben, dass Giftgas nicht den Durchbruch gebracht hat.



Die Nebelwerfer wurden !UNTER ANDEREM! auch für den Einsatz von Giftgas konzipiert, was aber nicht als der Hauptzweck angesehen wurde. Weiterhin gab es solche Abschussvorrichtungen bei allen Beteiligten (Briten, Franzosen, Amerikaner, Russen), den Giftgas hatten alle Kriegsparteien, trotz Verbot durch die Konvention von Genf, in der Hinterhand.


----------



## lunaticx (24. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Erst wenn dann nicht reagiert wird, dann sollte Gebrauch von der Waffe bzw. das Boot Versenkt werden. (also nur als Ultima Ratio)



Selbst als Ultima Ratio ist das nicht in betracht zu ziehen. Wie kann man den auch nur ansatzweise an ein Versenken von -> MENSCHEN <- denken und deren Tod legitimieren.
Das ist absolut unmenschlich und indiskutabel.

Wenn, zieht man die aus dem Wasser stellt sie vor ein Gericht und schiebt sie ab (sofern das juristisch richtig ist).

Wo leben wir ? im 15. Jahrhundert ? Steinzeit ? Dachte eigentlich man wäre mittlerweile ein Stück "menschlicher" geworden.


----------



## Rolk (24. Februar 2016)

Es wird immer lächerlicher. Frontal 21 nimmt Clausnitz zum Anlass einen Beitrag über übermässige Polizeigewalt zusammen zu stricken. Ich fühle mich auch bedroht von unserer Polizei, da muss dringend etwas unternommen werden. Es kann doch nicht sein das bei einer rechten Demo, bei der Flüchtlinge frech werden auch noch die Stimmung hoch kocht und die böse Polizei sich genötigt fühlt ganz kurz gegen wenige Beteiligte die Samthandschuhe auszuziehen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> ... Es kann doch nicht sein das bei einer rechten Demo, bei der Flüchtlinge frech werden auch noch die Stimmung hoch kocht und die böse Polizei sich genötigt fühlt ganz kurz gegen wenige Beteiligte die Samthandschuhe auszuziehen.


Ist das wirklich Deine Sichtweise? Meinst Du diese Worte ernst?

Eine Demonstration ist angemeldet und genehmigt und keine wilde Versammlung von aggressiven Menschen, die andere bedrohen. Wer hat zuerst die Straße blockiert? Die Flüchtlinge? Merkt Ihr die EInschläge noch? Wo war die Hundertschaft, die diesen Straßenmob einkesselt und erstmal 8h im Kessel lässt? So wird das sonst geregelt. 

Was man hier vor einen zynischen, menschenfeindlichen Stumpfsinn lesen muss, ist unbeschreiblich. Aber gut, vielleicht führt das ganze dazu, dass ein paar hundert tausend "Deutsche" Menschen mit deutschem Pass einen Intergrationsklurs in deutsche Werte bekommen


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Giftgas einzusetzen war kein Mist? Aha ...



Keine exklusiver deutscher Mist. Da haben alle mitgemacht.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Menschen in Verdun zu verheizen wie Material war kein Mist? Aha ...



Siehe zuvor. Als französischer, britischer oder russischer einfacher Soldat warst du auch nur Material.

Vorallem meinte ich mit meine Aussage, das wir (im Gegensatz zum zweiten Weltkrieg), am Ausbruch des erstens keine Alleinschuld tragen, wie es ja gerne dargestellt wird von einigen. 



lunaticx schrieb:


> Selbst als Ultima Ratio ist das nicht in betracht zu ziehen. Wie kann man den auch nur ansatzweise an ein Versenken von -> MENSCHEN <- denken und deren Tod legitimieren.
> Das ist absolut unmenschlich und indiskutabel.
> 
> Wenn, zieht man die aus dem Wasser stellt sie vor ein Gericht und schiebt sie ab (sofern das juristisch richtig ist).
> ...



Ich habe doch einen menschlichen, nichttödlichen Vorschlag bereits gemacht.

Boote zurück eskortieren, Menschen an Land bringen und die leere Boote versenken.

Niemand stirbt und alle sind glücklich. Eine Win-Win-Situation 



Rolk schrieb:


> Es wird immer lächerlicher. Frontal 21 nimmt Clausnitz zum Anlass einen Beitrag über übermässige Polizeigewalt zusammen zu stricken. Ich fühle mich auch bedroht von unserer Polizei, da muss dringend etwas unternommen werden. Es kann doch nicht sein das bei einer rechten Demo, bei der Flüchtlinge frech werden auch noch die Stimmung hoch kocht und die böse Polizei sich genötigt fühlt ganz kurz gegen wenige Beteiligte die Samthandschuhe auszuziehen.



Das ist das gleiche, wenn nach dem Straßenterror der Linksterroristen am 1. Mai die Partei die Linke erstmal eine Untersuchung der Polizeigewalt fordert.

Wenn Beamte mit Brandwaffen und Steine beschmissen werden, und sich logischerweise mit Pfefferspray und Schlagstock wehren, wird das Polizeigewalt genannt.

Aber in Clausnitz wird jetzt gegen *alle* Provokateure und Randalierer ermittelt:

Clausnitz: Polizei kündigt Ermittlungen gegen Flüchtlinge an - SPIEGEL ONLINE

So ist es richtig.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Eine Demonstration ist angemeldet und genehmigt und keine wilde Versammlung von aggressiven Menschen, die andere bedrohen.



Wie oft hatte ich diesen Gedanken schon am 1. Mai.

__________________________________________________________________________________

Und die Anhänger der „Friedensreligion“ zeigen sich mal wieder von der „besten“ Seite:

Staatsschutz ermittelt: Christliche Fluchtlinge in Tempelhof bedroht –  B.Z. Berlin



			
				BZ schrieb:
			
		

> Die Deutungshoheit bei Übergriffen gegen Christen hätten immer die Angreifer – *oder der Wachschutz, die zum größten Teil ebenfalls aus islamischen Kulturen kommen.*



Der Wachschutz (höchstwahrscheinlich hier geboren und aufgewachsen) macht da also mit. Soviel zu den „gut integrierten“ Muslimen in Europa, die soviel weiter sind, als ihre rückständigen Brüder und Schwestern im Nahen Osten.



			
				BZ schrieb:
			
		

> Bedrängt, bedroht, beleidigt – immer wieder gibt es Berichte von Übergriffen radikaler Muslime auf Christen und andere religiöse Minderheiten in deutschen Flüchtlingsunterkünften.



Also das was in ihren Heimatländer passiert (Angriffe gegen religiöse Minderheiten) machen sie auch hier. Soviel dazu das diese Leute vor Terror und Krieg fliehen.

Sie bringen Terror mit.

Wenn man sich in diesem Zusammenhang noch diese und diese Meldung vor Augen führt, weiß man, was da auf uns zu kommt.

Nennt man dann wohl „Bereicherung“.


----------



## lunaticx (24. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe doch einen menschlichen, nichttödlichen Vorschlag bereits gemacht.
> 
> Boote zurück eskortieren, Menschen an Land bringen und die leere Boote versenken.



Du hast aber die Nussschalen (mehr ists ja meist wirklich nicht) gesehen, welche da zum "übersetzen" genutzt werden.
Bei vielen dieser Nussschalen bezweifle ich das die den Rückweg schaffen ohne unter zugehen.

Mal ganz davon abgesehen das man dazu ja Geld in die Frontex (ich hoffe ist richtig geschrieben) stecken müsste, was wiederrum keiner macht.


----------



## Poulton (24. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber gut, vielleicht führt das ganze dazu, dass ein paar hundert tausend "Deutsche" Menschen mit deutschem Pass einen Intergrationsklurs in deutsche Werte bekommen


So wie dieser: Christian Muller ist als Serientater polizeibekannt: Pogida-Chef muss moglicherweise wieder ins Gefangnis - Berlin - Tagesspiegel ? 
(Auch wenn man in dem Fall eher von Resozialisierung sprechen müsste)



Unabhängig davon und wenn auch schon etwas älter: Warum die These, Rechtsextremismus sei im Osten kein grosseres Problem, falsch ist. | Patrick Gensing


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Februar 2016)

Ich las das mal unkommentiert stehen:



> "Soweit Mitglieder der AfD an dem Geschehen in Clausnitz beteiligt waren, wird dies für sie parteirechtliche Konsequenzen haben", sagte Jörg Meuthen dem "Handelsblatt" vom Mittwoch. Für *menschenfeindliche Gesinnungen sei in der AfD kein Platz*.
> 
> Quelle: Nach Clausnitz-Protesten drohen AfD-Mitgliedern Konsequenzen


----------



## efdev (24. Februar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Es wird immer lächerlicher. Frontal 21 nimmt Clausnitz zum Anlass einen Beitrag über übermässige Polizeigewalt zusammen zu stricken. Ich fühle mich auch bedroht von unserer Polizei, da muss dringend etwas unternommen werden. Es kann doch nicht sein das bei einer rechten Demo, bei der Flüchtlinge frech werden auch noch die Stimmung hoch kocht und die böse Polizei sich genötigt fühlt ganz kurz gegen wenige Beteiligte die Samthandschuhe auszuziehen.



Naja die Polizei ist nicht gerade ein Unschuldslamm, das ganze ist zwar noch nicht so schlimm wie in anderen Ländern aber hier in D passiert genug ekelhaftes dank Polizei.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ..Wie oft hatte ich diesen Gedanken schon am 1. Mai....


Die Gleichsetzung der Clausnitz-Randalierer mit den Schwarzenblöcken der links- und rechtsextremen wäre mir zu weitgehend, aber wenn Du die Taten gegen die Flüchtlinge so einstufst, ist das auch ein Weg um seinen Ärger Luft zu machen.

 Darum schreib ich auch, wo blieb die Hundertschaft der Polizei, um diesen gefährlichen Mob, der eine kriminelle Vereinigung bildete, einzukesseln und die Personalien von jedem aufzunehmen, genau wie es mit Gewalttätigen am 1. Mai passiert. Zu jedem popeligen Fussballspiel rücken sie aus, geht es aber gegen rechtsextremen Pöbel, hält sich die Polizei bisher erkennbar zurück.

Pegida und AfD sind keine Hilfe für die Polizei und noch weniger für unseren Staat, weil diese Art des rechten Pöbels, der in Clausnitz offen zu trage trat, als normale Verhaltensweise der Deutschen angesehen und gelebt wird. Aber wie man überall liest und hört, sind eben nicht alle Deutschen so und gerade die Sachsen beginnen endlich, den Kern der Rechtsextremen offen anzuprangen. Das ist sehr gut.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Giftgas einzusetzen war kein Mist? Aha ...
> Menschen in Verdun zu verheizen wie Material war kein Mist? Aha ...


 Das haben am Ende alle eingesetzt. 
Und die Entente haben ebenfalls völlig sinnlos Menschen in diesem sinnlosen Krieg der fast ein "Familiendrama" der Adligen durchgehen kann verheizt. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie steht die AfD zum Wehretat? Mehr Militär oder weniger? Und wenn, wofür?
> Angriffswaffen wie Panzer brauchen wir nicht, dann lieber Abwehrraketen bis
> zum Umfallen.


Wieso nicht ? Jedes normale Land hat Panzer aber als Land in der Mitte Europas, als Wirtschaftsmacht brauchen wir natürlich als einziges Land auf der Welt keine richtige Armee...
Sorry, aber das geht nicht. Und an eine weltweite Entwaffnung glaube ich nicht, zumindest in den nächsten 100 Jahren.
So richtig hat sich die AfD noch nicht zum Wehretat geäußert, sie ist aber gegen Auslandseinsätze der Bundeswehr in Syrien oder Afghanistan.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber wie man überall liest und hört, sind eben nicht alle Deutschen so und gerade die Sachsen beginnen endlich, den Kern der Rechtsextremen offen anzuprangen. Das ist sehr gut.


Die Antifa hat auch mit der "Zerlegung von Clausnitz" gedroht.
Aber die AfD reagiert ebenfalls, und will beteiligte Mitglieder ausschließen: Sachsen: AfD-Chef droht Mitgliedern mit Parteiausschluss | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Poulton (24. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum schreib ich auch, wo blieb die Hundertschaft der Polizei, um diesen gefährlichen Mob, der eine kriminelle Vereinigung bildete, einzukesseln und die Personalien von jedem aufzunehmen, genau wie es mit Gewalttätigen am 1. Mai passiert. Zu jedem popeligen Fussballspiel rücken sie aus, geht es aber gegen rechtsextremen Pöbel, hält sich die Polizei bisher erkennbar zurück.


Zumal es an der Entfernung nicht gelegen haben kann. Denn Clausnitz liegt nur rund 55 bis 60km von Dresden und Chemnitz entfernt. Beides sind Standorte der sächsischen Bepo. Also eine Entfernung die mit Blaulicht und Sirene in unter 45 Minuten zu schaffen sein müsste.


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Zumal es an der Entfernung nicht gelegen haben kann. Denn Clausnitz liegt nur rund 55 bis 60km von Dresden und Chemnitz entfernt. Beides sind Standorte der sächsischen Bepo. Also eine Entfernung die mit Blaulicht und Sirene in unter 45 Minuten zu schaffen sein müsste.



Dazu hätte ich mal eine allgemeine Frage, da ich mich mit der Thematik nicht auskenne.
Wer beschließt, dass die Bereitschaftspolizei ausrückt?
Macht das ein Einsatzleiter vor Ort?
Wird von dem Ort, wo was los ist, angefragt?
Muss der Innenminister des Bundeslandes eine Genehmigung aussprechen?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. Februar 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Zumal es an der Entfernung nicht gelegen haben kann. Denn Clausnitz liegt nur rund 55 bis 60km von Dresden und Chemnitz entfernt. Beides sind Standorte der sächsischen Bepo. Also eine Entfernung die mit Blaulicht und Sirene in unter 45 Minuten zu schaffen sein müsste.


Das stimmt nicht so ganz, Clausnitz ist ein Stadtteil von Rechenberg-Bienenmühle. Und das ist in etwa die südlichste Gemeinde in Mittelsachsen, die nur über Landstraßen erreichbar ist, die nächste Autobahnabfahrt wäre in Siebenlehn (ca. 20km von Chemnitz entfernt).


----------



## Poulton (24. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das stimmt nicht so ganz, Clausnitz ist ein Stadtteil von Rechenberg-Bienenmühle. Und das ist in etwa die südlichste Gemeinde in Mittelsachsen, die nur über Landstraßen erreichbar ist, die nächste Autobahnabfahrt wäre in Siebenlehn (ca. 20km von Chemnitz entfernt).


Das stimmt so nicht ganz. Clausnitz liegt direkt an der B171. Von daher ist schonmal eine relativ gute Anbindung an Dresden gegeben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

So sieht Demokratie aus.

Orban lässt sein Volk entscheiden.

Na mal sehen, ob sich die üblichen Verdächtigen in der EU wieder echauffieren werden, wenn ihnen das Ergebnis nicht gefällt, wie damals mit der Schweiz.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> So sieht Demokratie aus.
> 
> Orban lässt sein Volk entscheiden.
> 
> Na mal sehen, ob sich die üblichen Verdächtigen in der EU wieder echauffieren werden, wenn ihnen das Ergebnis nicht gefällt, wie damals mit der Schweiz.


Gauck hält uns ja für zu "dumm" für direkte Demokratie...


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Gauck hält uns ja für zu "dumm" für direkte Demokratie...



Wir dürfen ja in unserem Land nicht mal unser Staatsoberhaupt selbst wählen. Sind wir wohl auch zu "dumm" für[emoji38]


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> So sieht Demokratie aus.
> 
> Orban lässt sein Volk entscheiden.
> 
> Na mal sehen, ob sich die üblichen Verdächtigen in der EU wieder echauffieren werden, wenn ihnen das Ergebnis nicht gefällt, wie damals mit der Schweiz.



Keine Sorge. Springer und Urban sorgen schon dafür, dass das Ergebnis ihren Vorstellungen entspricht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Springer und Urban sorgen schon dafür, dass das Ergebnis ihren Vorstellungen entspricht.



Ich kann mich noch gut daran erinnern, wie sich Medien und Politiker der europäischen Ländern über die Schweiz echauffiert haben, als die Schweizer Bürger in einer demokratischen Abstimmung darüber entschieden haben, dass keine neuen Minarette mehr in der Schweiz gebaut werden dürfen.

Da hat man schön gesehen, was besagte Medien und Politiker von der Demokratie halten.


----------



## Ruptet (24. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> So sieht Demokratie aus.
> 
> Orban lässt sein Volk entscheiden.
> 
> Na mal sehen, ob sich die üblichen Verdächtigen in der EU wieder echauffieren werden, wenn ihnen das Ergebnis nicht gefällt, wie damals mit der Schweiz.


Ungarn ist bei weitem keine Vorzeige-Demokratie, aber das sind "unsere" Staaten, allen voran Deutschland, ebenso wenig.
Die Stimmung in Ungarn ist klar, das Ergebnis berechenbar - Kritik wird es von unseren Pseudo-Demokratien trotzdem hageln, wie kann man bloß das Volk fragen 

Mal sehen was die Durchsetzungsinitiative der Schweiz bringt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Sorge. Springer und Urban sorgen schon dafür, dass das Ergebnis ihren Vorstellungen entspricht.



Das kennen wir doch zu genüge, alles was nicht unseren Vorstellungen entspricht ist Wahlbetrug.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Das kennen wir doch zu genüge, alles was nicht unseren Vorstellungen entspricht ist Wahlbetrug.



Ich erinnere da nur mal an die Nachwahl zur EU-Verfassung in Irland.

Auch eine schöne Form von Demokratie. Man lässt solange wählen, bis das Ergebnis "genehm" ist.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Februar 2016)

Wäre gespannt, wie sich die Europäer verhalten würden, würden die Türken dasselbe machen, nur gegen Kirchen...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Gauck hält uns ja für zu "dumm" für direkte Demokratie...


Stell Dir vor, ich würde ein Volksbegehren starten:
"Nazis raus aus Deutschland":  Verurteilte Volksverhetzter  und rechtsextreme Gewaltstraftäter müssen ihren Pass entzogen bekommen und gehören abgeschoben.

Was meinst Du, wieviele Prozent der Deutschen würden für so ein Volksbegehren stimmen, Umsetzbarbeit und Einklang mit internationalen Verträgen mal hin oder her? Und dann überleg Dir, ob man unter diesen Voraussetungen eine massiv erhöhte direkte Demokratie zulassen sollte.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Februar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wäre gespannt, wie sich die Europäer verhalten würden, würden die Türken dasselbe machen, nur gegen Kirchen...



Brauchen die Türken doch nicht. Christliche Kirchen brauchen in der Türkei eine Genehmigung vom Staat wenn sie die Gebäude renovieren und sanieren möchten. 
Der Staat stellt aber nur selten mal entsprechende Genehmigungen aus so das nicht wenige christliche Gotteshäuser in einem ehr schlechten Zustand sind.
Auch eine Möglichkeit das Problem klein zu halten. Man verweigert einfach die notwendige Sanierung bis sie von selbst in sich zusammenfallen, oder wegen Einsturzgefahr abgerissen werden müssen. 
So bleibt ihre Zahl immer schön übersichtlich. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Allerdings muss man auch sagen, letztes Jahr hat die Türkei ja zum ersten mal in ihrer Geschichte (seit 1923) sogar denn Bau einer neuen christlichen Kirche in Istanbul genehmigt.


----------



## Poulton (24. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Stell Dir vor, ich würde ein Volksbegehren starten:
> "Nazis raus aus Deutschland":  Verurteilte Volksverhetzter  und rechtsextreme Gewaltstraftäter müssen ihren Pass entzogen bekommen und gehören abgeschoben.
> 
> Was meinst Du, wieviele Prozent der Deutschen würden für so ein Volksbegehren stimmen, Umsetzbarbeit und Einklang mit internationalen Verträgen mal hin oder her? Und dann überleg Dir, ob man unter diesen Voraussetungen eine massiv erhöhte direkte Demokratie zulassen sollte.


Ich habe da ein noch besseres Beispiel: Besorgte Beschützer des Abendlandes wollen die urabendländische Hals- und Blutgerichtsbarkeit per Volksabstimmung wieder einführen. Ob Leute wie Kaaruzo und "Computer sagt nein" dann auch noch so die direkte Demokratie und "Volkes Wille" beklatschen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2016)

Bekommen bei uns Moscheen eine Baugenehmigung? 
Wird bei uns der muslimische Glaube als Religion anerkannt?

Es ist praktisch, in der Verfassung die Religionsfreiheit festzuschreiben, aber eine der größten Weltreligionen nicht als solche anzuerkennen. Ich will die Türken nicht in Schutz nehmen, mehr Toleranz wäre überall von nöten. Es ist aber immer wieder witzig, dass die intolerantesten der Intoleranten zuerst ausgrenzende Forderungen entgegen unseren Werten stellen und im zweiten Teil sagen, _"andere sind ja auch nicht besser".
_
Unser Anspruch ist aber, zumindest jener der _"links grün versifften Gutmenschen"_, dass die Lebensqualität in unseren Stückchen Erde höher ist. Und dazu gehört vor allem gegenseitiger Respekt. Das rechte Spektrum will bei uns aber genau denselben Schlunz, den es sonst überall gibt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wäre gespannt, wie sich die Europäer verhalten würden, würden die Türken dasselbe machen, nur gegen Kirchen...



Meinst du die Türkei, die die größte Kirche Konstantinopels in eine Moschee umgewandelt hat und erst 2015 den Neubau einer Kirche genehmigt hat?

Die sind natürlich ein Paradebeispiel, wenn es um sowas geht 

Außerdem, ja ich kann dir sagen, wie ich das sehe. Die Türken sind in der Türkei der Souverän. Der Islam ist dort deutlich Mehrheitsreligion. Wenn das türkische Volk in einer demokratische Abstimmung sagt, sie wollen das nicht, würde ich das respektieren.

Warum ich jedoch Landnahme durch eine totalitäre Gewaltideologie in meinem Land tolerieren soll, verstehe ich hingegen nicht.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Stell Dir vor, ich würde ein Volksbegehren starten:
> "Nazis raus aus Deutschland":  Verurteilte Volksverhetzter  und rechtsextreme Gewaltstraftäter müssen ihren Pass entzogen bekommen und gehören abgeschoben.
> 
> Was meinst Du, wieviele Prozent der Deutschen würden für so ein Volksbegehren stimmen, Umsetzbarbeit und Einklang mit internationalen Verträgen mal hin oder her? Und dann überleg Dir, ob man unter diesen Voraussetungen eine massiv erhöhte direkte Demokratie zulassen sollte.



Du kannst deutschen Staatsbürgern aber nicht die Staatsbürgerschaft entziehen, wenn sie dadurch Staatenlos werden.

Das Verbot des Minarettneubaus hindert aber niemanden in der Ausübung seiner „Religion“.

Ich bin Atheist, aber ich habe mir mal sagen lassen, man brauch auch keine Kirche um Christ zu sein. 

Aber was weiß ich als Atheist schon


----------



## Leob12 (24. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Brauchen die Türken doch nicht. Christliche Kirchen brauchen in der Türkei eine Genehmigung vom Staat wenn sie die Gebäude renovieren und sanieren möchten.
> Der Staat stellt aber nur selten mal entsprechende Genehmigungen aus so das nicht wenige christliche Gotteshäuser in einem ehr schlechten Zustand sind.
> Auch eine Möglichkeit das Problem klein zu halten. Man verweigert einfach die notwendige Sanierung bis sie von selbst in sich zusammenfallen, oder wegen Einsturzgefahr abgerissen werden müssen.
> So bleibt ihre Zahl immer schön übersichtlich.
> ...



Und die Kirchen bei uns sind auch in einem Topzustand. 
In Istanbul gibts außerdem genug Kirchen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bekommen bei uns Moscheen eine Baugenehmigung?
> Wird bei uns der muslimische Glaube als Religion anerkannt?
> 
> Es ist praktisch, in der Verfassung die Religionsfreiheit festzuschreiben, aber eine der größten Weltreligionen nicht als solche anzuerkennen. Ich will die Türken nicht in Schutz nehmen, mehr Toleranz wäre überall von nöten. Es ist aber immer wieder witzig, dass die intolerantesten der Intoleranten zuerst ausgrenzende Forderungens tellen und im zweiten sagen, andere sind ja auch nicht besser.
> ...



Es gibt doch über 50 Staaten wo der Islam die Mehrheitsreligion stellt. Die meisten mit wesentlich besseren Wetter als hier 

Sollen die doch da glücklich werden.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und die Kirchen bei uns sind auch in einem Topzustand.
> In Istanbul gibts außerdem genug Kirchen.



Und mehr als genug Moscheen. Wenn jemand das braucht, kann er sich ja eines der über 50 islamischen Länder aussuchen.

Ich ziehe ja auch nicht in den Iran und verlange erstmals lautstark nach einer Kirche und rufe dann „Diskriminierung“ wenn ich es nicht bekomme.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2016)

Wie steht die AfD zur Religionsfreiheit? Gibt es dazu Wahlprogramm Punkte?


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bekommen bei uns Moscheen eine Baugenehmigung?
> Wird bei uns der muslimische Glaube als Religion anerkannt?



Natürlich, der Islam ist in Deutschland als Religion anerkannt, genau wie das Christentum auch und auch Mosheen darfst du in Deutschland bauen. Man muss als Religion aber auch akzeptieren wenn die Leute keine Minarette im Stadtbild wollen, oder wie auch oft hier Deutschland von Muslimen gefordert, das per Lautsprecher von den Minaretten zum Gebet gerufen werden darf.
Ich persöhnlich hätte auch kein Problem damit wenn wir im Gegenzug auch die Glocken in Kirchtürmen abschaffen, deren Existenz ist, genau wie die des Muazims, oder eines Lautsprechers am Minarett heute absolut überflüssig da heute nahezu jeder mindestens einen Kalender und eine Uhr besitzt und nicht mehr darauf angewiesen ist das ihn eine Glocke, oder ein Prediger zum Gebet ruft, wie das früher notwendig war.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es gibt doch über 50 Staaten wo der Islam die Mehrheitsreligion stellt. Die meisten mit wesentlich besseren Wetter als hier[emoji38]
> Sollen die doch da glücklich werden.
> 
> 
> ...


Und weil sie rückständig sind in dieser Hinsicht, machen wir es genauso, weil die dürfen das auch. 
Weit haben wir es gebracht (oder auch nicht).


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. Februar 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ich habe da ein noch besseres Beispiel: Besorgte Beschützer des Abendlandes wollen die urabendländische Hals- und Blutgerichtsbarkeit per Volksabstimmung wieder einführen. Ob Leute wie Kaaruzo und "Computer sagt nein" dann auch noch so die direkte Demokratie und "Volkes Wille" beklatschen?


Volksabstimmungen sollten im Rahmen der Verfassung bleiben. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bekommen bei uns Moscheen eine Baugenehmigung?
> Wird bei uns der muslimische Glaube als Religion anerkannt?


Ja, sie erhalten Baugenehmigungen und der Glaube wird als Religion anerkannt. 
Sie haben aber keine Sonderrechte wie die Kirche, die man der Kirche aber auch langsam mal entziehen sollte. 

Ich brauche jedenfalls keine Religion.


Ich schlage vor erstmal mehr Volksabstimmung auf der Ebene des Bundeslandes versuchen und uns mal die Resonanz ansehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Und weil sie rückständig sind in dieser Hinsicht, machen wir es genauso, weil die dürfen das auch.
> Weit haben wir es gebracht (oder auch nicht).



Ein Fortschritt. Du siehst das erste Mal ein, dass sie Rückständig sind.

Sobald die Leute dort in der Moderne angekommen sind, dürfen sie hier auch gerne (legal) herkommen.

Solange deren totalitäre Gewaltideologie im Mittelalter ist, brauche ich das nicht.

Und die Schweizer haben das auch erkannt. Die sind uns in der Hinsicht voraus.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Natürlich, der Islam ist in Deutschland als Religion anerkannt....


 Das war mir neu, ist auch je nach Bundesland verschieden gehandhabt, aber es gibt scheinbar doch langsam Vorschritte, und trotzdem mit großen Unterschieden zu anderen Religionen:
Handlungsempfehlungen - Rechtliche Anerkennung des Islam in Deutschland




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Solange deren totalitäre Gewaltideologie im Mittelalter ist, brauche ich das nicht.


Ist die von Dir propagierte Selbstjustiz nicht _"tiefstes Mittelalter". 
_


----------



## Leob12 (24. Februar 2016)

Weil das Regime dort so totalitär ist, sind natürlich alle Iraner rückständig. Tolle Logik.
Eine totalitäre Gewaltideologie im 21. Jh wär dir also egal?^^ 

Ach ja, wir leben in der Postmoderne, nur kurz zur Info.

Edit: gewisse Regimes erachte ich in manchen Dingen als rückständig, unabhängig von der Religion.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ist die von Dir propagierte Selbstjustiz nicht _"tiefstes Mittelalter". _



Ich wüsste nicht, wo ich Selbstjustiz gefordert habe.

Aber wie du es mit der Wahrheit und Fakten hälst, wissen wir bereits. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Weil das Regime dort so totalitär ist, sind natürlich alle Iraner rückständig. Tolle Logik.
> Eine totalitäre Gewaltideologie im 21. Jh wär dir also egal?^^
> 
> Ach ja, wir leben in der Postmoderne, nur kurz zur Info.
> ...



Nur das es eben kein Staat gibt, in dem der Islam Mehrheits- und/oder Staatsreligion ist, und der nur ansatzweise modern ist.

Der einzige Staat im Nahen Osten, der eine Demokratie ist, ist auch der einzige ohne islamische Mehrheit.

Zufall? Natürlich, weil mit dem Islam hat das nichts zu tun.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. Februar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Weil das Regime dort so totalitär ist, sind natürlich alle Iraner rückständig. Tolle Logik.


Das nicht, aber der Iran (bzw. Persien) hat sich gesellschaftlich und sozial in den 70er infolge der islamischen Revolution zurück entwickelt.
In Syrien droht durch den Bürgerkrieg nun das gleiche wie in Afghanistan durch die Taliban nachdem die Sowjetunion abgezogen ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ist die von Dir propagierte Selbstjustiz nicht _"tiefstes Mittelalter".
> _



Selbstjustiz ist nicht mal im Mittelalter akzeptiert gewesen. Selbst dort gab es sowas wie eine Justiz, meist im Form eines Richters, oder Vogts der Recht gesprochen hat. Allerdings war die Art der Beweisfindung äußert streitbar... (Folter, ect.).
Nicht mal in der Antike war Selbstjustiz gängig.
Sowas wie Selbstjustiz war eigentlich noch nie in seit die Menschen größere sesshafte Gemeinschaften gebildet haben legitim und anerkannt, auch wenn man damit früher vieleicht öfter durchgekommen ist als heute.

Wer mal einen groben Eindruck haben will:

Recht im Mittelalter - regionalgeschichte.net


----------



## DarkScorpion (24. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Stell Dir vor, ich würde ein Volksbegehren starten:
> "Nazis raus aus Deutschland":  Verurteilte Volksverhetzter  und rechtsextreme Gewaltstraftäter müssen ihren Pass entzogen bekommen und gehören abgeschoben.
> 
> Was meinst Du, wieviele Prozent der Deutschen würden für so ein Volksbegehren stimmen, Umsetzbarbeit und Einklang mit internationalen Verträgen mal hin oder her? Und dann überleg Dir, ob man unter diesen Voraussetungen eine massiv erhöhte direkte Demokratie zulassen sollte.


Wäre ich sofort dafür. Aber nur wenn man das Nazis austauscht gegen Extremisten jeglicher Art. Egal on Links Rechts oder Religiös. Dann wäre endlich mal am 1 Mai wieder Ruhe und man könnte echt mal wieder den Tag der Arbeit genießen.


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Das kennen wir doch zu genüge, alles was nicht unseren Vorstellungen entspricht ist Wahlbetrug.



Wieso Wahlbetrug?
Die ungarischen Medien haben doch schon längst entschieden, wie das ungarische Volk entscheiden wird und so wird dann auch entschieden.
Ist doch nichts Neues.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich wüsste nicht, wo ich Selbstjustiz gefordert habe.
> 
> Aber wie du es mit der Wahrheit und Fakten hälst, wissen wir bereits.
> 
> ...


Was genau ist denn nun mittelalterlich? Der technologische Stand? Infrastruktur? Die Leute selbst? Gewisse Gesetze? Das totalitäre Regime?


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso Wahlbetrug?
> Die ungarischen Medien haben doch schon längst entschieden, wie das ungarische Volk entscheiden wird und so wird dann auch entschieden.
> Ist doch nichts Neues.



Ach ist das so? Willst du etwa behaupten, die Wahlvorgänge in Ungarn wären manipuliert?

Wenn ja, hast du dafür Beweise?



Leob12 schrieb:


> Was genau ist denn nun mittelalterlich? Der technologische Stand? Infrastruktur? Die Leute selbst? Gewisse Gesetze? Das totalitäre Regime?



Die Gesellschaft und die Gesetze, bedingt durhc die Ideologie.


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach ist das so? Willst du etwa behaupten, die Wahlvorgänge in Ungarn wären manipuliert?



Ich hab gesagt, dass die ungarischen Medien die Meinung steuern, genauso wie es die russischen Medien machen.
Was gibt es daran nicht zu verstehen?

Das gleiche macht die Springer Presse. Ich muss da nur mal täglich die Bild anschauen und schon kriege ich das Kotzen.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Februar 2016)

Ja, die komplette Gesellschaft ist mittelalterlich. Und manche "Wir sind das Volk"-Schreier sind da schon viel weiter.


----------



## Seeefe (24. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Selbstjustiz ist nicht mal im Mittelalter akzeptiert gewesen. Selbst dort gab es sowas wie eine Justiz, meist im Form eines Richters, oder Vogts der Recht gesprochen hat. Allerdings war die Art der Beweisfindung äußert streitbar... (Folter, ect.).
> Nicht mal in der Antike war Selbstjustiz gängig.
> Sowas wie Selbstjustiz war eigentlich noch nie in seit die Menschen größere sesshafte Gemeinschaften gebildet haben legitim und anerkannt, auch wenn man damit früher vieleicht öfter durchgekommen ist als heute.



Es kommt schon drauf an wie man Selbstjustiz definiert. 

Zum Beispiel ist es in einigen Ländern legitim Menschen die Hausfriedensbruch begehen zu erschießen, also wärend der Hausfriedensbruch vonstatten geht. Das würde ich als Selbstjustiz geltend machen, auch wenn es das Gesetz vielleicht nicht verbietet. Aber in diesem Moment entscheidet nicht die Gemeinschaft oder ein legitimierter Richter, sondern die Person am Abzug.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab gesagt, dass die ungarischen Medien die Meinung steuern, genauso wie es die russischen Medien machen.
> Was gibt es daran nicht zu verstehen?



Also sind die ungarischen Bürger auf Deutsch gesagt, zu dumm um selbst zu denken, und machen nur, was die Medien ihnen sagen? Soll ich das so verstehen?

Warum funktioniert das denn bei uns nicht? Die Medien reden die illegale Einwanderung doch alle schön und trotzdem steigt die Zahl der Bürger die auf Abschottung setzt.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Es kommt schon drauf an wie man Selbstjustiz definiert.
> 
> Zum Beispiel ist es in einigen Ländern legitim Menschen die Hausfriedensbruch begehen zu erschießen, also wärend der Hausfriedensbruch vonstatten geht. Das würde ich als Selbstjustiz geltend machen, auch wenn es das Gesetz vielleicht nicht verbietet. Aber in diesem Moment entscheidet nicht die Gemeinschaft oder ein legitimierter Richter, sondern die Person am Abzug.



Aber ein Richter entscheidet hinterher ob es rechtens war.

7  Jahre Haft fur Markus Kaarma - Anwalt von Direns Eltern furchtet Revision - Hamburg - Aktuelle News aus den Stadtteilen - Hamburger Abendblatt

Und das obwohl es in Montana das sog. Stand Your Ground Law gibt. Also eine Legitimation auf alles und jeden zu schießen ist das auch nicht.


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also sind die ungarischen Bürger auf Deutsch gesagt, zu dumm um selbst zu denken, und machen nur, was die Medien ihnen sagen? Soll ich das so verstehen?



Willst du das nicht verstehen und stellst du dich absichtlich ahnungslos? 
Was macht denn die Springer Presse bei uns?
Sie schürt Ängste und drückt den Leuten, die das lesen, eine Meinung auf, die dann auch zu ihrer eigenen Meinung wird.
In Ungarn ist das aber noch deutlich stärker, weil Urban ja alle kritischen Meinungen unterdrückt.
Urban steuert also die Meinung der Bevölkerung durch die Medien.
Und da die Leute eben beeinflussbar sind und keinerlei Möglichkeit haben, sich kritisch zu informieren, glauben sie das, was Urbans Medien sagen.
Putin macht genau das gleiche, nur noch stärker.
Und den Vogel abschießen, was mediale Steuerung angeht, kennt man aus Nord Korea.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Willst du das nicht verstehen und stellst du dich absichtlich ahnungslos?



Ich finde dein Argument einfach nicht stichhaltig.



Threshold schrieb:


> Was macht denn die Springer Presse bei uns?



Berichten?



Threshold schrieb:


> Sie schürt Ängste und drückt den Leuten, die das lesen, eine Meinung auf, die dann auch zu ihrer eigenen Meinung wird.



Also wird ein Leser der Taz automatisch links und ein Leser der Bild automatisch rechts?

Du glaubst nicht, dass Leute auch Zeitungen lesen können, ohne das sie die Meinung übernehmen?

Du bist doch das beste Beispiel. Du sagst doch selbst du kriegst das Kotzen bei der Springer Presse. Glaubst du, du bist der einzige? Es wird wohl genug anderen auch so gehen.

Also ganz so einfach (Mensch liest Zeitung übernimmt die Meinung) ist es wohl doch nihct.



Threshold schrieb:


> In Ungarn ist das aber noch deutlich stärker, weil Urban ja alle kritischen Meinungen unterdrückt.



Wir sollten uns da nicht zu weit aus dem Fenster lehnen, ich denke da an die jüngsten Einflussnahmen



Threshold schrieb:


> Urban steuert also die Meinung der Bevölkerung durch die Medien.



Las mich raten, er diktiert persönlich, was geschrieben werden soll 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und da die Leute eben beeinflussbar sind und *keinerlei Möglichkeit haben, sich kritisch zu informieren*, glauben sie das, was Urbans Medien sagen.



Es gibt in Ungarn also kein Internet? Gut zu wissen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Putin macht genau das gleiche, nur noch stärker.



Und unserer Presse berichtet natürlich total neutral. Ich denke da nur an den Ukrainekonflikt.

Da tropft unserer Presse doch vor Anti-Russland-Beiträgen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Willst du das nicht verstehen und stellst du dich absichtlich ahnungslos? .....


Die Leute glauben der Presse hier doch so stark, dass einige besonders Naive inzwischen erstaunt festgestellt haben, dass man ja gar nicht jedes geschriebene Wort zu hundertprozent glauben darf. Das ist ja ein riesen Skandal für jene Leute, die jetzt laut "Lügenpresse" schreien, anstatt immer schon zu verstehen, wie man Nachrichten wichten und werten sollte. 

Solche Leute halten einen Bundespräsidenten, der wegen seiner Integrationspolitik zu unbequem geworden ist, auch ganz schnell für einen ganz bösen Buben, weil er zum Autokauf ein Bobbycar umsonst dazu bekam. SKANDAL (um hier auch mal eine Verschwörungstheorie zu schüren, gehört ja heute zum guten Ton, nachdem jetzt schon die ersten unsichtbaren Chemtrails nachgewiesen wurden).

Apropos, wie steht die AfD zu Chemtrails? Sollen die endlich verboten werden?


----------



## Leob12 (24. Februar 2016)

Es Bild-Leser kann vieles werden, nur nicht gebildet  

Und in Russland ist die Presse auch völlig objektiv und neutral, sonst werden die Journalisten eingesperrt. Oh warte, das ist doch umgekehrt oder?


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Es Bild-Leser kann vieles werden, nur nicht gebildet
> 
> Und in Russland ist die Presse auch völlig objektiv und neutral, sonst werden die Journalisten eingesperrt. Oh warte, das ist doch umgekehrt oder?



Aber seit wann stört uns das denn?

Bei unserem Partner (der Türkei), interessiert uns das doch auch nicht.

Pressefreiheit: Turkei nimmt Top-Journalisten in Haft | ZEIT ONLINE
Fuhrende Journalisten in der Turkei verhaftet - Politik - Suddeutsche.de

Wann wird eigentlich die Türkei wegen Unterstützung von Terroristen von den übrigen NATO-Staaten gerügt?

Jene Türkei die auch weiterhin die Souveränität des Nachbarlandes nicht achten will:

Turkei: "Selbstverteidigung" auch bei Feuerpause in Syrien – FFH.de

Wann wir diese Aggression gegen einen souveränen Staaten sanktioniert?

Ach die Türkei ist ja Mitglied bei der NATO, die darf das


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach die Türkei ist ja Mitglied bei der NATO, die darf das



Natürlich darf die Türkei das, genau wie die irakische Regierung Fassbomben werfen darf, Assad aber nicht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Natürlich darf die Türkei das, genau wie die irakische Regierung Fassbomben werfen darf, Assad aber nicht.



Lustig ist ja auch, dass die USA Aufständische in Syrien mit Waffen und Geld beliefert (was gut ist) und Russland in der Ostukrainie Aufständische mit Waffen und Geld beliefert (was schlecht ist).

Dann haben wir ja Glück, dass wir auch in der NATO sind


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Lustig ist ja auch, dass die USA Aufständische in Syrien mit Waffen und Geld beliefert (was gut ist) und Russland in der Ostukrainie Aufständische mit Waffen und Geld beliefert (was schlecht ist).
> 
> Dann haben wir ja Glück, dass wir auch in der NATO sind



Ich vermische hier lieber nicht verschiedene Konflikte, wo die Lage unterschiedlich ist und die man unterschiedlich bewerten sollte und auch muss.
Wer Widersprüche finden will braucht dazu nicht zur Ukraine rüberschauen, die findet man in Syrien / Irak schon in ausreichender Zahl und vor allem nicht bei denn, für manche Personen, emotionsgeladenen Parteien USA und Russland.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

Dann kommen wir mal wieder zurück zum Thema

Guter Vorschlag seitens Österreichs.

Das Durchwinken muss beendet werden, da hat der Mann absolut Recht.


----------



## DarkScorpion (24. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Apropos, wie steht die AfD zu Chemtrails? Sollen die endlich verboten werden?



Jupp steht ganz oben auf der Agenda damit endlich alle einsehen, das wir nicht in der Lage sind noch mal soviel Flüchtlinge aufnehmen zu können.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

Damit sich schon mal alle ein Bild machen können, was aus Österreich demächst wieder zu uns kommt:

Linzer Bahnhof wird zur Frauenholle


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. Februar 2016)

Und die nächste Konsequenz:
Wirtschaft bangt um Standort Sachsen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Man muss das für die Sachsen positiv sehen, ohne die ganze störende Industrie kommen auch keine merkwürdigen Menschen aus dem Ausland. Und wer braucht noch eine Leibziger Messe. Bei uns in Hannover hat die komischerweise dazu geführt, dass so ziemlich jeder schon mal tolle Gäste aus der weiten Welt hatte. Bei uns wohnte irgendwann als ich noch sehr jung war, 4 oder 5, muss mal alte Fotos suchen, ein indischer Außenminister. Das war für mich eine sehr prägende und positive Erinnerung. Ein Mann wie Ghandi, sehr beeindruckend.

Aber andere wollen lieber ihre Ruhe, sollen sie sie bekommen. Blos kein Streß mit weltweitem Export, von Weihnachtspyramiden kann man doch auch gut leben. Ach Mist, auch die werden ja weltweit gehandelt, sapperlot aber auch ...


----------



## fipS09 (24. Februar 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Jupp steht ganz oben auf der Agenda damit endlich alle einsehen, das wir nicht noch mal soviel Flüchtlinge aufnehmen *wollen*.



War mal so frei das zu berichtigen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> War mal so frei das zu berichtigen.


Und was genau daran ist verwerflich?

Wenn das Volk nicht will, will es halt nicht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und was genau daran ist verwerflich?
> 
> Wenn das Volk nicht will, will es halt nicht.



Eben. Zumal es allerhand vernünftige Gründe gibt, weshalb man nicht mehr Flüchtlinge aufnehmen sollte.


----------



## CranberryPie (24. Februar 2016)

Von rechtspopulistischen, latent rechtsradikal regierten Ländern wie Schweden, Belgien, Bulgarien, Dänemark, Estland, Finnland, Frankreich, Griechenland, Großbritannien, Irland, Italien, Kroatien, Lettland, Litauen, Luxemburg, Malta, die Niederlande, Österreich, Polen, Portugal, Rumänien, der Slowakei, Slowenien, Spanien, der Tschechischen Republik, Ungarn und Zypern einmal abgesehen unterstützt >JEDES< europäische Land den deutschen Kurs. Was fällt Österreich und auch Schweden ein, sich gegen den unbegrenzten Zuzug zu sträuben? 

Ich denke, Deutschland hat durch die letzten beiden Weltkriege und die europaweite Vernichtung der Juden genügend Erfahrung darin gesammelt, wenn es darum geht, europäische Interessen entgegen den sogenannten Interessen der sogenannten europäischen Länder durchzusetzen und ich bin zuversichtlich, dass Merkel das auch dieses Mal schafft.  Alternativlosigkeit kennt keine Alternative und am deutschen Wesen wird Europa und die Welt genesen - HOCH LEBE MERKEL!


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. Februar 2016)

Am deutschen Wesen wird die Welt verwesen, ja.


----------



## DarkScorpion (24. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> War mal so frei das zu berichtigen.


Gut dann nenne mir ein Konzept wo nochmals 1,2 Mio. Flüchtlinge untergebracht und verpflegt werden können. Dabei sollte der kleine Arbeiter keine Finanziellen Nachteile haben, denn der ist eh schon ausgebeutet genug. Auch muss eine Getthobildung verhindert werden, damit die Flüchtlinge schnell Deutsch lernen. Denn die Sprache ist der Schlüssel zu Verständnis und Arbeit (Ja sobald der Asylantrag durch ist).


----------



## fipS09 (24. Februar 2016)

Woher soll ich dieses Konzept nehmen, sowas dauert Monate. Ich hab auch niemandem einen Vorwurf gemacht das er nicht will, aber zu sagen wir können nicht ist halt auch falsch. Finanziell und logistisch wäre es durchaus möglich, dass es nicht jeder will ist einleuchtend. Nicht immer alles persönlich nehmen hier


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und die nächste Konsequenz:
> Wirtschaft bangt um Standort Sachsen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Die Lüge vom Fachkräftemangel mal wieder.
Es gibt keinen Fachkräftemangel in der EU, bei 50% Jugendarbeitslosigkeit in Spanien (die sogar recht gut ausgebildet ist) brauchen wir keine Flüchtlinge als Fachkräfte.

Sinkende Anträge haben wir in Sachsen schon, dank der Russlandsanktionen.


----------



## efdev (24. Februar 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Gut dann nenne mir ein Konzept wo nochmals 1,2 Mio. Flüchtlinge untergebracht und verpflegt werden können. Dabei sollte der kleine Arbeiter keine Finanziellen Nachteile haben, denn der ist eh schon ausgebeutet genug. Auch muss eine Getthobildung verhindert werden, damit die Flüchtlinge schnell Deutsch lernen. Denn die Sprache ist der Schlüssel zu Verständnis und Arbeit (Ja sobald der Asylantrag durch ist).



Wenn das nur die Gründe wären warum die meisten gegen mehr Flüchtlinge sind 
Aber trotzdem hast du recht das Problem sind nicht die Flüchtlinge sondern immer noch die Fehlende Infrastruktur um diese Menschenwürdig (von unserem Standard aus gesehen) Unterzubringen.
Dafür gibt es Aktuell allerdings auch keine Lösung und gewollt ist anscheinend auch keine sonst hätte man sich schon bei den ersten Anzeichen mal Gedanken gemacht 

Grenzen zu ist aber genauso wenig die Lösung des Problems damit ist den Menschen auch nicht geholfen, ist alles gar nicht so einfach wie sich die meisten das Denken wenn ich mich hier in meinem Umfeld umschaue was das Thema angeht


----------



## Rolk (24. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die Lüge vom Fachkräftemangel mal wieder.
> Es gibt keinen Fachkräftemangel in der EU, bei 50% Jugendarbeitslosigkeit in Spanien (die sogar recht gut ausgebildet ist) brauchen wir keine Flüchtlinge als Fachkräfte.
> 
> Sinkende Anträge haben wir in Sachsen schon, dank der Russlandsanktionen.



Ich bin gestern beim durchzappen auf eine Sendung gestossen (komme gerade nicht drauf welche  ), was die deutsche Wirtschaft (=Grosskonzerne) innerhalb des letzten ~halben Jahres an dringend benötigten ausländischen Fachkräften eingestellt hat kann man an zwei Händen abzählen. Kein Witz.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. Februar 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich bin gestern beim durchzappen auf eine Sendung gestossen (komme gerade nicht drauf welche  ), was die deutsche Wirtschaft (=Grosskonzerne) innerhalb des letzten ~halben Jahr an dringend benötigten ausländischen Fachkräften eingestellt hat kann man an zwei Händen abzählen. Kein Witz.


Mit vielen "Fachkräften" kann man das Lohndumping noch verschärfen und nur darum geht es der Wirtschaft.
Und die Ausbildung will die Wirtschaft meist auch nicht mehr selbst bezahlen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (24. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Woher soll ich dieses Konzept nehmen, sowas dauert Monate. Ich hab auch niemandem einen Vorwurf gemacht das er nicht will, aber zu sagen wir können nicht ist halt auch falsch. Finanziell und logistisch wäre es durchaus möglich, dass es nicht jeder will ist einleuchtend. Nicht immer alles persönlich nehmen hier



Nein ist es nicht, wir können finanziell keinen weiteren aufehmen. Die Kosten pro Flüchtling habe ich hier in dem Thread schonmal vorgerechnet...
Nur weil du es möchtest, musst du nicht die deine Meinung auf die Allgemeinheit übertragen. Wenn du gerne Flüchtlinge hier haben möchtest, nimm sie in *dein* Haus auf und versorge sie mit *deinem* Geld.
Bürge die Last aber bitte nicht der Allgemeinheit auf.

@interessierter Bürger
Was sind denn die von dir so häufig genannten deutschen Werte und wer hat sie festgelegt?


----------



## Amon (24. Februar 2016)

Ist echt komisch dass ich immer wenn ich in Sachsen war dort nur nette und freundliche Menschen kennengelernt habe. Wusste gar nicht dat Nazis so nett sind.


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die Lüge vom Fachkräftemangel mal wieder.



Aus Sicht der Wirtschaft gibt es natürlich einen Mangel an Fachkräften.
Der Mangel liegt daran, dass die alle Lohn und Gehalt haben wollen. 
Undankbares Pack.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aus Sicht der Wirtschaft gibt es natürlich einen Mangel an Fachkräften.
> Der Mangel liegt daran, dass die alle Lohn und Gehalt haben wollen.
> Undankbares Pack.


Am schlimmsten ist doch der Mindestlohn. Arbeiter fairer bezahlen wo, kommen wir denn da hin ? 

Man kann sich schon denken, warum sich manche eine Mindestlohnausnahme bei Flüchtlingen erhoffen.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aus Sicht der Wirtschaft gibt es natürlich einen Mangel an Fachkräften.
> Der Mangel liegt daran, dass die alle Lohn und Gehalt haben wollen.
> Undankbares Pack.



Vor allem, wenn die mit 400 Euro im Monat für ne 48h Woche, ohne Vergütung, oder Zeitausgleich, zufrieden wären würde die Wirtschaft ja auch noch nicht so sein, aber auch noch für die Arbeit angemessen bezahlt werden wollen und eingearbeitet, weitergebildet, bzw. ausgebildet werden wollen, ja wo leben wir denn hier? 
In Nigeria leben die Menschen schließlich auch von 14 Dollar im Monat!


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2016)

Wie steht eigentlich die AFD zum Mindestlohn oder allgemein zu vernünftigen Löhnen und bezahlbaren Wohnräumen?
Dazu gehört logischer Weise auch bezahlbare Energie.


----------



## Rolk (24. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Am schlimmsten ist doch der Mindestlohn. Arbeiter fairer bezahlen wo, kommen wir denn da hin ?
> 
> Man kann sich schon denken, warum sich manche eine Mindestlohnausnahme bei Flüchtlingen erhoffen.



Beim Leiharbeiter-Missbrauch geht es auch fröhlich weiter, dann klappts mit den Flüchtlingen sowieso. Gelle Frau Merkel?


----------



## Verminaard (24. Februar 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Wenn das nur die Gründe wären warum die meisten gegen mehr Flüchtlinge sind
> Aber trotzdem hast du recht das Problem sind nicht die Flüchtlinge  sondern immer noch die Fehlende Infrastruktur um diese Menschenwürdig  (von unserem Standard aus gesehen) Unterzubringen.
> Dafür gibt es Aktuell allerdings auch keine Lösung und gewollt ist  anscheinend auch keine sonst hätte man sich schon bei den ersten  Anzeichen mal Gedanken gemacht
> 
> Grenzen zu ist aber genauso wenig die Lösung des Problems damit ist den  Menschen auch nicht geholfen, ist alles gar nicht so einfach wie sich  die meisten das Denken wenn ich mich hier in meinem Umfeld umschaue was  das Thema angeht



Wie willst du in so kurzer Zeit die passende Infrastruktur schaffen?
Nicht  mal fuer eine vernuenftige Unterbringung kann gesorgt werden. Ich rede  jetzt nur von den Fluechtlingen die schon da sind. Abgesehen von  Kitaplaetzen (wofuer eigentlich, die haben doch Zeit sich um ihre  Kleinkinder zu kuemmern, was man nicht ausser acht lassen sollte, ist  der soziale Umgang der Kinder miteinander..), Schulplaetze mit dafuer  qualifiziertem Personal. Selbst Erstaufnahmeeinrichtungen sind weit weit  weg von halbwegs menschenwuerdig. Zumindest eine Trennung zwischen  Frauen /mit Kindern und alleinreisenden Maennern muss gewaehrleistet  werden. Mehr Personal in den Aufnahmestellen und Bearbeitungsstellen,  etc etc etc. Kann man jetzt fortfuehren ohne Ende.
Das es da vorne und hinten nicht passt, da sind wir uns denke ich einig.

Das  Alles bei den Leuten die schon hier sind. Wenns so weitergeht haben wir  2016 wieviel neue Fluechtlinge? Ich glaub 1,5 Millionen ist sehr sehr  optimistisch und den anstehenden Wahlen geschuldet.
Wie soll das  funktionieren? Wo genau sollen die Menschen hin? Bitte nicht mit: es  gibt genug leerstehende Haeuser. Die stehen oft nicht ohne Grund leer.
Die muesste man erstmal (kern)sanieren um ueberhaupt irgendwie bewohnbar zu machen.
Den Wohnstandard den einige Hausbesetzer fuer sich als akzeptabel erachten, lassen wir mal aussen vor.
Die  Antraege muessten bearbeitet werden, genuegend Personal fuer  (erst)medizinische Versorgung, und was weis ich was da noch alles  dranhaengt.

Die Frage ist doch: wie soll das mit zusaetzlichen mindestens 1,5 Millionen Fluechtlingen funktionieren?

Diese Spinnerei mit der EU-Verteilung wird es nicht geben.




Computer  sagt Nein schrieb:


> Mit vielen "Fachkräften" kann man das Lohndumping  noch verschärfen und nur darum geht es der Wirtschaft.
> Und die Ausbildung will die Wirtschaft meist auch nicht mehr selbst bezahlen.


Du unterschaetzt die Sprachbarrieren. Ein Arbeitnehmer der kaum deutsch  kann wird wohl noch weniger was von deutschen Arbeitsrechten eine Ahnung  haben.....



Amon schrieb:


> Ist echt komisch dass ich immer wenn ich in Sachsen war dort nur nette und freundliche Menschen kennengelernt habe. Wusste gar nicht dat Nazis so nett sind.



Nazis hatten doch auch gute Umgangsformen, naja nicht jedem gegenueber. Waren gut gekleidet, viele trugen BOSS oder so. Waren gepflegt. Wieso sollten die heutigen nicht auch nett sein?


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Abgesehen von  Kitaplaetzen (wofuer eigentlich, die haben doch Zeit sich um ihre  Kleinkinder zu kuemmern, was man nicht ausser acht lassen sollte, ist  der soziale Umgang der Kinder miteinander..)



So ein Deutschkurs, oder überhaupt Sprache lernen, mit Kleinkind auf dem Arm macht sich sicher gut.


----------



## Verminaard (24. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> So ein Deutschkurs, oder überhaupt Sprache lernen, mit Kleinkind auf dem Arm macht sich sicher gut.



Uhm erwischt, nicht weit genug gedacht... Danke fuer den Hinweis.


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> So ein Deutschkurs, oder überhaupt Sprache lernen, mit Kleinkind auf dem Arm macht sich sicher gut.



Ein deutsch Kurs reicht ja nicht aus.
Du musst unter menschen kommen und das anwenden, was du in den Sprachkursen gelernt hast.
Das geht nur, wenn man die Flüchtlinge verteilt und nicht weiterhin in Sporthallen einsperrt.


----------



## fipS09 (24. Februar 2016)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Nein ist es nicht, wir können finanziell keinen weiteren aufehmen. Die Kosten pro Flüchtling habe ich hier in dem Thread schonmal vorgerechnet...
> Nur weil du es möchtest, musst du nicht die deine Meinung auf die Allgemeinheit übertragen. Wenn du gerne Flüchtlinge hier haben möchtest, nimm sie in *dein* Haus auf und versorge sie mit *deinem* Geld.
> Bürge die Last aber bitte nicht der Allgemeinheit auf.
> 
> ...




Bullshit zum Quadrat, dann Belege doch mal mit Zahlen das wir das nicht KÖNNTEN. Wirtschaftlich 0 Problem. Trag doch mal was zur Diskussion bei und rechne mir vor wo das Land zusammenbricht weil wir uns das finanziell nicht leisten könnten, anstatt hier Diskussionen zu stören  nur weil DU nicht deinen Reichtum teilen WILLST heisst das nicht das du das nicht könntest.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Du unterschaetzt die Sprachbarrieren. Ein Arbeitnehmer der kaum deutsch  kann wird wohl noch weniger was von deutschen Arbeitsrechten eine Ahnung  haben.....


Ich glaub da werden sich einige eher freuen, wenn die Arbeitnehmer nichts von ihren Arbeiterrechten wissen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Bullshit zum Quadrat, dann Belege doch mal mit Zahlen das wir das nicht KÖNNTEN. Wirtschaftlich 0 Problem. Trag doch mal was zur Diskussion bei und rechne mir vor wo das Land zusammenbricht weil wir uns das finanziell nicht leisten könnten, anstatt hier Diskussionen zu stören  nur weil DU nicht deinen Reichtum teilen WILLST heisst das nicht das du das nicht könntest.



Es geht doch nicht ums *können*, sondern ums *wollen* und vorallem ums *müssen*.

Können wir das schaffen? Ja.
Wollen wir das schaffen? Nein.
Müssen wir das schaffen? Doppelt nein.

Weder sind wir gesetzlich verpflichtet, noch will das Volk das. Also warum mit aller Gewalt es machen?

Genau diese Ignoranz gegen das Volk hat die AfD und Pegida doch erst ermöglicht.


----------



## fipS09 (24. Februar 2016)

Genau das hab ich in dem von ihm zitierten Beitrag geschrieben, können tun wir das ohne Probleme. Ich habe sogar geschrieben das ich Verständnis dafür habe das nicht jeder will.
Seine Aussage das wir es nicht KÖNNTEN bleibt trotzdem Unfug.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. Februar 2016)

Selbst Migranten die vor diesen Zuständen geflohen sind werden als Nazis bezeichnet:
Migrantin Emitis Pohl wird als Nazi beschimpft - DIE WELT
Ist ein interessanter Artikel.


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wollen wir das schaffen? Nein.



Es wäre nett, wenn du deine Meinung nicht als die allgegenwärtig gültige und unumstößliche darstellst.
Es gibt eine Menge, die das wollen, ich gehöre dazu.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es wäre nett, wenn du deine Meinung nicht als die allgegenwärtig gültige und unumstößliche darstellst.
> Es gibt eine Menge, die das wollen, ich gehöre dazu.



Könntet ihr euch mal angewöhnen, alle Beiträge zu lesen, damit man sich nicht hundertmal wiederholen muss:

"Politbarometer" zu Fluchtlingspolitik: Mehrheit fur Grenzkontrollen
•  Begrenzung der Zuwanderung nach Deutschland | Umfrage

Die Mehrheit des Volkes will es nicht schaffen.

Und in Europa will es außer Deutshland überhaupt niemand schaffen.


----------



## Rolk (24. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es wäre nett, wenn du deine Meinung nicht als die allgegenwärtig gültige und unumstößliche darstellst.
> Es gibt eine Menge, die das wollen, ich gehöre dazu.



Wenn man seine eigenen Schäffchen im trockenen hat sagt sich das auch leichter. Eine sehr deutliche Mehrheit will das nicht (mehr).


----------



## fipS09 (24. Februar 2016)

Die sehr deutliche Mehrheit von 54% bei 1289 Befragten?


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2016)

Du schreibst aber was von wollen nicht.
und das kann man als "wollen alle nicht" auslegen und das ist schlicht falsch.



Rolk schrieb:


> Wenn man seine eigenen Schäffchen im trockenen hat sagt sich das auch leichter. Eine sehr deutliche Mehrheit will das nicht (mehr).



Seit wann sind etwas mehr als 50% eine deutliche Mehrheit?


----------



## Amon (24. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Die sehr deutliche Mehrheit von 54% bei 1289 Befragten?


Ab 1000 Befragten ist eine Umfrage repräsentariv.


----------



## efdev (24. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Die muesste man erstmal (kern)sanieren um ueberhaupt irgendwie bewohnbar zu machen.
> Den Wohnstandard den einige Hausbesetzer fuer sich als akzeptabel erachten, lassen wir mal aussen vor.
> Die  Antraege muessten bearbeitet werden, genuegend Personal fuer  (erst)medizinische Versorgung, und was weis ich was da noch alles  dranhaengt.



Da wären wir halt wieder bei der tollen Kurzsichtigkeit unserer Regierung kann mir keiner Erzählen das niemand etwas in der Art hat kommen sehen , aber mal etwas Vorplanen war wie immer nicht drin erstaunlicher weiße sogar Europaweit(wäre vielleicht in Wahlen nicht gut angekommen?).

Ich hab auch keine Lösung für das selbst geschaffenen Problem ist nur die Frage wie sehr wir etwas auf unsere tollen westlichen Werte geben und Probieren den Menschen zu helfen oder auf die Werte im Grunde scheisen die Augen schließen und hoffen das sich alles von alleine Löst.
Grenze zu usw. führt unweigerlich zu den Ignorierten tollen Werten, wenn man nicht noch viel weiter Plant um den Menschen zu Helfen (wovon man aus Richtung Pegida AfD und co. nichts hört vom Rest leider auch nicht  Hauptsache das Problem ist nicht bei uns der Rest ist egal)



Amon schrieb:


> Ab 1000 Befragten ist eine Umfrage repräsentariv.



Die Grenze lag glaube ich bei um die 400 Antworten bei so Umfragen kram müsste aber auch irgendwo bestimmt genauer Stehen würde mich Wundern wenn das nicht genau reguliert ist


----------



## Ruptet (24. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein deutsch Kurs reicht ja nicht aus.
> Du musst unter menschen kommen und das anwenden, was du in den Sprachkursen gelernt hast.
> Das geht nur, wenn man die Flüchtlinge verteilt und nicht weiterhin in Sporthallen einsperrt.



Genau DAS wollen viele nicht.
Die Flüchtlinge müssen zuerst in Sammelbecken einquartiert werden um zu sehen, ob man sie überhaupt auf die Bevölkerung loslassen kann .... momentan spielt diese eher das Versuchskaninchen. Oder denkst du wirklich bei den Flüchtlingen handelt es sich ausschließlich um Engel ?




fipS09 schrieb:


> Bullshit zum Quadrat, dann Belege doch mal mit Zahlen das wir das nicht KÖNNTEN. Wirtschaftlich 0 Problem. Trag doch mal was zur Diskussion bei und rechne mir vor wo das Land zusammenbricht weil wir uns das finanziell nicht leisten könnten, anstatt hier Diskussionen zu stören  nur weil DU nicht deinen Reichtum teilen WILLST heisst das nicht das du das nicht könntest.



Wirtschaftlich 0 Problem ? 
Ich seh schon, passen wir unseren Standard einfach an das Heimatland der Flüchtlinge an - dann ist allen geholfen und umgewöhnen müssen sie sich auch nicht.


----------



## efdev (24. Februar 2016)

Ist Kaaruzo auf einem "Gefällt mir" Kreuzzug?


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Die sehr deutliche Mehrheit von 54% bei 1289 Befragten?





Threshold schrieb:


> Seit wann sind etwas mehr als 50% eine deutliche Mehrheit?



Kurze Frage zu eurem Demokratieverständnis.

Wenn zwei Leute sich zur Wahl stellen und der eine hat 54% und der andere hat 46% der Stimmen. 

Wer hat hier die Mehrheit?

Vielleich habe ich auch im Mathe Unterricht geschlafen, wer weiß das schon...



efdev schrieb:


> Ist Kaaruzo auf einem "Gefällt mir" Kreuzzug?



Verklickt. Kann im Eifer des Gefechts schon mal passieren, wir werden alle älter


----------



## fipS09 (24. Februar 2016)

Grenzen dicht machen würde vermutlich mehr Kosten als die doppelte Anzahl an Flüchtlingen. Die Umfragen beziehen sich übrigens auf Begrenzungen und nicht wie Kaaruzo fordert, gar keinen mehr aufzunehmen.

Das mit der SEHR deutlichen Mehrheit bezog sich auf Rolks Post.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ein deutsch Kurs reicht ja nicht aus.



Mir ging es in dem Fall nur um das Aufzeigen das Betreuungsplätze für Migranten natürlich nötig sind weil es sonst schwer werden würde überhaupt was zu lernen. Man stelle sich mal eine Berufsschule vor wo alle jungen Mütter ihre 1 Jahre alten Kinder mit in denn Unterricht bringen würden. Was denkst du wieviel man da noch lernen könnte?




Threshold schrieb:


> Du musst unter menschen kommen und das anwenden, was du in den Sprachkursen gelernt hast.
> Das geht nur, wenn man die Flüchtlinge verteilt und nicht weiterhin in Sporthallen einsperrt.



Da widerspreche ich dir im Prinzip nicht, aber wie willst du das so ohne weiteres in absehbarer Zeit, und vor allem bei vermutlich weiter verstärkt anhaltenden Flüchtlingszahlen, realisieren? Wo willst du denn bezahlbaren Wohnraum dafür hernehmen? Es ist ja momentan nicht grade so als wäre bezahlbarer Wohnraum in deutschen Städten momentan wie Sand am Meer vorhanden und hätten wir da nicht sowieso schon seit ein paar Jahren stetig knapper werdenen bezahlbaren Wohnraum.
Aber selbst wenn das nicht das Problem wäre, glaubst du die Menschen alle in Städte zu ferchen und so eine Ghettorisierung, ehnlich der USA, zu fördern würde ihnen helfen?

Und hunderttausende Migranten irgendwo in der Pampa unterbringen? Auf kleinen Dörfern die seit jeher in der Geschichte konservativer sind als Städte, wo es oft keine Läden gibt, oder öffentliche Freizeiteinrichtungen?
Glaubst du da würden sie viel Anschluss und Möglichkeiten finden das gelernte umzusetzen?

Der Idealfall wäre natürlich diese Menschen alle ordentlich gleichmäßig verstreut über größere Gemeinden und Städte in Deutschland zu verteilen, aber die Realität sieht nunmal leider so aus das momentan und in denn nässten paar Jahren dafür nicht die Kapazitäten da sind und auch wenn diese geschaffen sind es wohl nicht so sein wird das wir dann nicht wenn diese Menschen aus den Hallen raus sind sie nicht wieder geballt alle auf einen Fleck ansiedeln werden.

Man muss sich da halt nichts vormachen. Soviele Menschen innerhalb kurzer Zeit ideal zu integrieren ist eine Utopie, einfach weil die Strukturen die vorhanden sind auch nicht dafür ausgelegt sind und wir sie sogar noch künstlich verknappt haben, in denn letzten paar Jahren.


----------



## Bärenmarke (24. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Bullshit zum Quadrat, dann Belege doch mal mit Zahlen das wir das nicht KÖNNTEN. Wirtschaftlich 0 Problem. Trag doch mal was zur Diskussion bei und rechne mir vor wo das Land zusammenbricht weil wir uns das finanziell nicht leisten könnten, anstatt hier Diskussionen zu stören  nur weil DU nicht deinen Reichtum teilen WILLST heisst das nicht das du das nicht könntest.



Den Bullshit lese ich lustigerweise immer nur von dir. Wo sind denn deine Fakten? Welche du komischerweise immer forderst, aber selbst nie lieferst.
Aber für dich rechne ich es gerne nochmal vor 
Bei uns in dem Nachbarstädtchen wurde eine "Flüchtlings"unterkunft für 60 "Flüchtlinge" gebaut, was laut Zeitung 720 000€ gekostet hat, also 12 000€ pro "Flüchtling". Dann wenn du die Medien verfolgt hast, steigt der Krankenkassenbeitrag da die obengenannte Gruppe Kosten von ca. 200€ monatlich verursacht. Sind nochmal ~2500€ im Jahr, wenn es überhaupt reicht.
Dann bist du schon bei 15000€ Kosten und hast aber noch keine laufenden Kosten wie Verpflegung, Wasser, Strom, Kleidung, Heizung usw. berücksichtigt. Die Kosten für die weiteren Kita Plätze, Sozialarbeiter, mehr Polizei, Sachbearbeiter und und und
Und dann bist du mal ganz schnell bei 40 000 bis 50 000€ im Jahr (in Holland geht man sogar von verursachten Kosten von ca. 60 000€ pro Jahr aus, pro Person wohlgemerkt).
Und jetzt stellst du dich hin und behauptest das könnten wir locker stämmen, merkst du eig nicht, wie du dich damit selbst zum Affen machst oder hast du noch nie die Staatsverschuldung von Deutschland gesehen bzw. mal in den Haushalt geblickt?
Dann musst du sie auch über Jahre hinweg versorgen, da sie zum allergrößten Teil keine Arbeit finden werden (wie sollte das auch gehen, wenn wir nichtmal Arbeit für unsere Arbeitslosen haben).

Ansonsten kannst du deinen Einwand gerne berücksichtigen und die Diskussion nicht weiter mit deinen argumentationslosen Posts zu spamen, denn Argumente hab ich von dir hier noch keine gelesen. Warum wohl 

Aber ja ich möchte nicht einen Cent dafür ausgeben, weil wir uns das als Land nicht leisten können. Da unsere Infrastruktur marode ist unsere BW maßlos veraltet, die Schulen sind sehr heruntergekommen, wir haben über 600 000 Renter in Deutschland, die von ihrer Rente nicht leben können (da zu niedrig). Für die Punkte würde ich dann auch sehr gerne etwas von meinem Geld hergeben (wobei ich monatlich schon genug an den Raffgierigen Staat überweise), aber defintiv nicht an Sozialtouristen, die ich nicht hierher eingeladen habe.
Wenn du das möchtest, bitte ist dein gutes Recht, have fun damit.




fipS09 schrieb:


> Grenzen dicht machen würde vermutlich mehr Kosten  als die doppelte Anzahl an Flüchtlingen. Die Umfragen beziehen sich  übrigens auf Begrenzungen und nicht wie Kaaruzo fordert, gar keinen mehr  aufzunehmen.



Kannst du das auch anhand von Zahlen mal belegen? Anstatts immer leere Behauptungen zu posten...


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Grenzen dicht machen würde vermutlich mehr Kosten als die doppelte Anzahl an Flüchtlingen. Die Umfragen beziehen sich übrigens auf Begrenzungen und nicht wie Kaaruzo fordert, gar keinen mehr aufzunehmen.



Ich habe auch eine zweite Umfrage verlinkt, wo sich 48% für eine Begrenzung und 46% dagegen aussprachen.

Vorallem guck dich doch um. Die AfD wird stärker, in Europa sind konservative Kräfte auf dem Vormarsch und selbst ehemals liberale Länder wie Schweden fahren plötzlich einen harten Kurs.

Nur Deutschlands Generalsekretärin des Zentralkomitees will das anders.


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. Februar 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Da wären wir halt wieder bei der tollen Kurzsichtigkeit unserer Regierung kann mir keiner Erzählen das niemand etwas in der Art hat kommen sehen , aber mal etwas Vorplanen war wie immer nicht drin erstaunlicher weiße sogar Europaweit(wäre vielleicht in Wahlen nicht gut angekommen?).
> 
> Ich hab auch keine Lösung für das selbst geschaffenen Problem ist nur die Frage wie sehr wir etwas auf unsere tollen westlichen Werte geben und Probieren den Menschen zu helfen oder auf die Werte im Grunde scheisen die Augen schließen und hoffen das sich alles von alleine Löst.
> Grenze zu usw. führt unweigerlich zu den Ignorierten tollen Werten, wenn man nicht noch viel weiter Plant um den Menschen zu Helfen (wovon man aus Richtung Pegida AfD und co. nichts hört vom Rest leider auch nicht  Hauptsache das Problem ist nicht bei uns der Rest ist egal)



Deswegen gibt es doch die schöne Realpolitik 



> Realpolitik orientiert sich eng an den als real anerkannten Bedingungen und Möglichkeiten. Sie ist auf das rasche Treffen von Entscheidungen gerichtet und zielt auf eine breite Akzeptanz in der öffentlichen Meinung. Abzugrenzen ist sie von eher werteorientierten Ansätzen, die sich auch auf die politische Ideengeschichte  beziehen. Ein wichtiges Wesensmerkmal der Realpolitik ist daher die  Grundannahme, Werte und darauf basierende Mittel seien letztlich immer  verhandelbar und dispositiv, wenn ein bestimmtes Ziel erreicht werden  soll



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Realpolitik


----------



## fipS09 (24. Februar 2016)

@Bärenmarke, jetzt bitte mal deine Milchmädchenrechnung für die Grenzschließung anwenden und du wirst sehen welche Kosten größer sind. Kleiner Tipp, wir sind eine der größten Exportnationen der Welt. Fast alles das wir produzieren muss an dieser Grenze vorbei.


----------



## the_leon (24. Februar 2016)

Alles was exportiert wird ist kein so großes Problem, das fährt raus.
Die Kontrollen gibt es nur von außen nach Deutschland rein.


----------



## Ruptet (24. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> @Bärenmarke, jetzt bitte mal deine Milchmädchenrechnung für die Grenzschließung anwenden und du wirst sehen welche Kosten größer sind. Kleiner Tipp, wir sind eine der größten Exportnationen der Welt. Fast alles das wir produzieren muss an dieser Grenze vorbei.



Und Grenze dicht heißt für dich ..... dass weder LKWs, noch Schiffe, Züge und schon garnicht Flugzeuge diese magische Barriere durchdringen können und der Handel von heute auf morgen komplett einbricht ?
Du hast mir die Augen geöffnet.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. Februar 2016)

Tumulte im Asylheim in Schneeberg mit über 140 (!) Personen:  Tumulte mit 14 Personen in Asylheim - MOPO24
Drehen jetzt alle am Rad, oder was ?


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> @Bärenmarke, jetzt bitte mal deine Milchmädchenrechnung für die Grenzschließung anwenden und du wirst sehen welche Kosten größer sind. Kleiner Tipp, wir sind eine der größten Exportnationen der Welt. Fast alles das wir produzieren muss an dieser Grenze vorbei.



Kleiner Tipp.

Waren =/= Menschen. 

Ich unterstelle, dass ein Grenzschützer den Unterschied erkennen sollte


----------



## efdev (24. Februar 2016)

Kosten sind in meinen Augen völlig Irrelevant, finde ich nicht besonders toll eventuell Hilfebedürftigen(muss immerhin erstmal Festgestellt werden) die Hilfe zu Verweigern, weil kostet Geld das sollte das geringste Problem bei der ganzen Sache sein.

@Kaaruzo letztens hatte ich auch noch Gelesen das die "Illegalen" gar nicht so Illegal sind selbst wenn diese aus sicheren Drittstaaten kommen wenn diese nur auf der Durchreise waren und sich dort nicht länger aufgehalten haben um hier einen Asylantrag zu stellen.
Die Quelle finde ich nur gerade nicht mehr gab da ein Gerichtsurteil zu wenn ich richtig Erinnere.


----------



## Rolk (24. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Seit wann sind etwas mehr als 50% eine deutliche Mehrheit?



Wie soll man das sonst interpretieren, wenn mehr als 80% der Bevölkerung der Meinung ist die Regierung hat die Flüchtlingssituation nicht mehr im Griff?


----------



## fipS09 (24. Februar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Alles was exportiert wird ist kein so großes Problem, das fährt raus.
> Die Kontrollen gibt es nur von außen nach Deutschland rein.




Das Problem ist das jeder Transport der rausgeht auch wieder rein will, neue Teile abholen


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Kosten sind in meinen Augen völlig Irrelevant, finde ich nicht besonders toll eventuell Hilfebedürftigen(muss immerhin erstmal Festgestellt werden) die Hilfe zu Verweigern, weil kostet Geld das sollte das geringste Problem bei der ganzen Sache sein.
> 
> @Kaaruzo letztens hatte ich auch noch Gelesen das die "Illegalen" gar nicht so Illegal sind selbst wenn diese aus sicheren Drittstaaten kommen wenn diese nur auf der Durchreise waren und sich dort nicht länger aufgehalten haben um hier einen Asylantrag zu stellen.
> Die Quelle finde ich nur gerade nicht mehr gab da ein Gerichtsurteil zu wenn ich richtig Erinnere.



Ja von Poulton gepostet. Und dann habe ich ihm den Absatz aus jenem Urteil gepostet, der das widerlegt.

Schon doof 

Hier mein Antwortpost: 

http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...420903-afd-pegida-und-co-268.html#post8054171

Da findest du alles, was du wissen musst.


----------



## Bärenmarke (24. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> @Bärenmarke, jetzt bitte mal deine Milchmädchenrechnung für die Grenzschließung anwenden und du wirst sehen welche Kosten größer sind. Kleiner Tipp, wir sind eine der größten Exportnationen der Welt. Fast alles das wir produzieren muss an dieser Grenze vorbei.



Kleiner Tipp für dich, wenn man irgendwas als Milchmädchenrechnung bezeichnet, legt man dem Gegenüber auch dar, wieso das deiner Meinung nach eine ist. Wir sind sehr gespannt!
Und noch ein Tipp für dich, das waren wir vor 25 Jahren auch schon, geht also alles wunderbar mit Grenzkontrollen 
Und noch ein weiterer Tipp Schiffahrt *hust*


----------



## Verminaard (24. Februar 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Da wären wir halt wieder bei der tollen Kurzsichtigkeit unserer Regierung kann mir keiner Erzählen das niemand etwas in der Art hat kommen sehen , aber mal etwas Vorplanen war wie immer nicht drin erstaunlicher weiße sogar Europaweit(wäre vielleicht in Wahlen nicht gut angekommen?).
> 
> Ich hab auch keine Lösung für das selbst geschaffenen Problem ist nur die Frage wie sehr wir etwas auf unsere tollen westlichen Werte geben und Probieren den Menschen zu helfen oder auf die Werte im Grunde scheisen die Augen schließen und hoffen das sich alles von alleine Löst.
> Grenze zu usw. führt unweigerlich zu den Ignorierten tollen Werten, wenn man nicht noch viel weiter Plant um den Menschen zu Helfen (wovon man aus Richtung Pegida AfD und co. nichts hört vom Rest leider auch nicht  Hauptsache das Problem ist nicht bei uns der Rest ist egal)



Das ist mit das Hauptproblem an dieser ganzen Geschichte. Merkels Alleingaenge. Oder waren die nicht ganz so allein und mit viel Kalkuel.
Aber darueber noch den Kopf zu zerbrechen lohnt nicht. 
Sie haette von Anfang an mit den anderen EU-Laendern arbeiten sollen, vor allem mit den Durchreiselaendern und Griechenland.
Griechenland mit viel Manpower, Materialien, Versorgungsguetern und Geld stuetzen.
Die restlichen EU-Laender fuer Aufnahmeverfahren und Verteilung mit ins Boot holen.
Wobei es haette da keine Loesung gegeben, es waer nur Zeit vergangen. So gut wie man sich in der EU einigen kann.

Wieso kommst du jetzt mit den Werten? Selbst wenn man helfen will, ich hab schon vorher geschrieben das Deutschland aktuell mit den Leuten die schon hier sind heillos ueberfordert ist.
Wie willst du dann zusaetzliche 1,5Millionen ++ schaffen?

Ich habe dahingehend bisher auch keine ausreichenden Antworten oder Vorschlaege vernommen.
Es heißt: wir muessen helfen, sonst blablabla. Arme Fluechtlinge, na eben die Schlagwoerter.
Es wurde im Gegenzug mehrmals verlangt wie man sich eine Schliessung der Grenzen vorstellt. (wahrscheinlich um den Verfasser als Nazi zu entlarven, weil eventuell irgendwo das Wort Schiessbefehl auftaucht... erbaermlich sowas)

Das das Alles verdammt viel Geld kosten wird, ist sowieso abzusehen. Nur wieviel genau, das verraet keiner von der offiziellen Seite.
Ich erwarte allerdings spaetestens nach der Bundestagswahl 2017 das die Katze aus dem Sack gelassen wird. Mehrwertsteuererhoehung, evtl sogar drastisch, Benzinsteuer?!, Fluechtlingssoli, steigende Krankenkassenkosten (die natuerlich nur vom Arbeitnehmer getragen werden, also von denen die in die gesetzlichen Kassen einzahlen), Neuverschuldung. Oder ein Mix aus Allem, was am wahrscheinlichsten ist.

Natuerlich ohne die Bevoelkerung, die dafuer aufkommen muss und die vor vollendete Tatsachen gestellt wird, jemals gefragt zu haben.


Was auch sein kann, das Merkel das weiter aussitzt und schaut wie sich das mit Oesterreich entwickelt.
Sollten die Oesis das durchziehen, kann sie bisschen auf empoert machen, aber im Grunde wird dann ein Problem fuer sie geloest.
Sie steht noch immer toll da, weil die Boesen sind ja Andere.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Februar 2016)

Schließen wir die Grenzen komplett, kommt gar keiner mehr rein, auch die nicht, welche Asylanspruch hätten.^^
Daher scheidet das allein schon aus Gründen der moralischen - und gesetzlichen -  Verpflichtung aus.

Machen wir es aber weiter so wie bis jetzt, kommen immer noch mehr - und egal ob asylberechtigt oder nicht, die Unterbringung und Integration wird dadurch auch nicht leichter, langsam aber sicher nähert man sich hier einem Dilemma, welches die aktuelle (und sehr wahrscheinlich auch die nächste) Bundesregierung nicht gewillt ist, zu lösen. Ich denke, inzwischen gibt es kein Zurück mehr und Schiffe in internationale Gewässer zu entsenden, würde gegen fremde Hoheitsgebiete verstoßen.


----------



## efdev (24. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Das ist mit das Hauptproblem an dieser ganzen Geschichte. Merkels Alleingaenge. Oder waren die nicht ganz so allein und mit viel Kalkuel.
> Aber darueber noch den Kopf zu zerbrechen lohnt nicht.
> Sie haette von Anfang an mit den anderen EU-Laendern arbeiten sollen, vor allem mit den Durchreiselaendern und Griechenland.
> Griechenland mit viel Manpower, Materialien, Versorgungsguetern und Geld stuetzen.
> ...


Du hast schon recht aber haben wir das Problem nicht im Grunde immer wenn es um die EU geht?
Alle probieren für "ihr" Land alles rauszuholen was halt geht, so kann eine Gemeinschaft nicht Funktionieren wenn jeder nur an sich denkt an der Flüchtlingskriese sieht man es eben mal sehr gut was für eine "Gemeinschaft" die EU halt ist.

Die Werte hab ich nur aus dem Grund mit eingebracht, weil "wir" immer Behaupten diese zu haben entweder stehen "wir" zu diesen Werten oder eben nicht dann darf man aber auch nicht Jammern gilt auch nicht nur für Deutschland sonder EU weit das hat man halt vom Nationalen denken 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ja von Poulton gepostet. Und dann habe ich ihm den Absatz aus jenem Urteil gepostet, der das widerlegt.



Ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung ob ich das hier oder woanders gelesen hatte und ob es genau das Urteil wahr wie war das mit dem Alter gerade eben?


----------



## fipS09 (24. Februar 2016)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Kleiner Tipp für dich, wenn man irgendwas als Milchmädchenrechnung bezeichnet, legt man dem Gegenüber auch dar, wieso das deiner Meinung nach eine ist. Wir sind sehr gespannt!
> Und noch ein Tipp für dich, das waren wir vor 25 Jahren auch schon, geht also alles wunderbar mit Grenzkontrollen
> Und noch ein weiterer Tipp Schiffahrt *hust*




Zum Beispiel weil du bei jedem Flüchtling von den Baukosten des Wohnheims bei dir ausgehst.
Was kostet deiner Meinung nach der Meter Grenzzaun?


----------



## Verminaard (24. Februar 2016)

So wie es aussieht wurde die EU ausschliesslich fuer die Wirtschaft gemacht.
Und damit man unangenehme Politiker woanders stationieren kann, ohne das sie im eigenen Land unangenehm werden koennen.

Kann man mal bitte "die Werte" im Einzelnen formulieren?
Irgendwie ist das so ein schwammiger Begriff.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich denke, inzwischen gibt es kein Zurück mehr und Schiffe in internationale Gewässer zu entsenden, würde gegen fremde Hoheitsgebiete verstoßen.


Ich glaube nicht, dass sich die betroffenen Staaten dagegen wehren würden oder groß schreien würden, wenn man mit Wirtschaftssanktionen und die Streichung der Entwicklungshilfe droht.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht wurde die EU ausschliesslich fuer die Wirtschaft gemacht.



Ja was denkst du denn warum die EU sich auch primär als Wirtschaftunions definiert und sieht und nicht als Staatenbund wie die Bundesstaaten in denn USA zum Beispiel?


----------



## Threshold (24. Februar 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Oder denkst du wirklich bei den Flüchtlingen handelt es sich ausschließlich um Engel ?



Denkst du, dass das ausschließlich Teufel sind?


----------



## Verminaard (24. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja was denkst du denn warum die EU sich auch primär als Wirtschaftunions definiert und sieht und nicht als Staatenbund wie die Bundesstaaten in denn USA zum Beispiel?



Gemeinsames Europa impliziert halt mehr als "nur" Wirtschaftsunion.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Februar 2016)

So manch' Verschwörungstheoretiker würde sagen, die Europäische Union wurde nur gegründet, um eine eigene Wirtschaftsmacht aufzubauen, die es mit den USA aufnehmen kann - deren Ziel schon zu Gründungszeiten eine einheitliche Währung war. Genau die wird aber allerspätestens in den nächsten 50 Jahren zur nächsten Wirtschaftskrise führen, völlig egal ob mit oder ohne Flüchtlingskrise, der € wird irgendwann dermaßen kollabieren, dass die aktuell immer noch nicht überwundene Finanzkrise wie ein kleines Umsatzminus dagegen aussehen wird.


----------



## Ruptet (24. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel weil du bei jedem Flüchtling von den Baukosten des Wohnheims bei dir ausgehst.
> Was kostet deiner Meinung nach der Meter Grenzzaun?



Ein Grenzzaun ist natürlich auch nicht billig, aber da muss man sich wenigstens keine Sorgen machen, dass er abbrennt 

Nein einen Zaun kann sich Deutschland locker leisten, den baut man auch nur 1x


----------



## Bärenmarke (24. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel weil du bei jedem Flüchtling von den Baukosten des Wohnheims bei dir ausgehst.
> Was kostet deiner Meinung nach der Meter Grenzzaun?



Und was soll daran unrealistisch sein? Wenn du nicht bauen musst, musst du teuren Wohnraum anmieten, was es auch nicht wirklich günstiger macht. Bzw. meinst du wir haben für 1,2 Millionen einfach überschüssigen Wohnraum? Scheint mir leicht utopisch zu sein?
Und was kostet mich 1 Meter Grenzzaun? Bin gespannt


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Gemeinsames Europa impliziert halt mehr als "nur" Wirtschaftsunion.



Was es impliziert ist doch aber erstmal egal, man definiert sich doch schon seit Jahren immer wieder primär als Vertretung gemeinsamer wirtschaftlicher Interessen und außenpolitischer Zusammenarbeit für wirtschaftliche Interessen.
Alles darüber findet nur dann einen gemeinsamen Nenner wenn es denn wirtschaftlichen Interesse und denn Interessen der einzelnen Mitgliedsstaaten nicht zuwieder läuft.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. Februar 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ein Grenzzaun ist natürlich auch nicht billig, aber da muss man sich wenigstens keine Sorgen machen, dass er abbrennt


Wenn man einen ordentlichen wie Isreal baut, ist er vielleicht teuer aber er ist eine lohnenswerte und dauerhafte Investition.


----------



## the_leon (24. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Zum Beispiel weil du bei jedem Flüchtling von den Baukosten des Wohnheims bei dir ausgehst.
> Was kostet deiner Meinung nach der Meter Grenzzaun?



Wenn wir von einer Million Flüchtlingen ausgehen sind wir bei 60 Milliarden.
Wenn ich das hier: Fluchtlinge: Die Kosten der Abschottung | ZEIT ONLINE auf die deutsche Grenze aufrechne komme ich auf 1,7 Milliarden.
Was ist hier teurer.

Selbst wenn du mit 1000€ pro Flüchtling und Monat rechnest, dann komm ich auf 12 Milliarden.
Dafür komm ich auf 3000€ pro Meter Zaun. Dafür bekommt man nen ordentlichen Zaun!


----------



## efdev (24. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht wurde die EU ausschliesslich fuer die Wirtschaft gemacht.
> Und damit man unangenehme Politiker woanders stationieren kann, ohne das sie im eigenen Land unangenehm werden koennen.
> 
> Kann man mal bitte "die Werte" im Einzelnen formulieren?
> Irgendwie ist das so ein schwammiger Begriff.



Würde ich gerne kann ich aber nicht, keine Ahnung was genau unsere Westlichen Werte darstellen zumal die sowieso ziemlich dehnbar/veränderbar sind hab ich das Gefühl 
Zumindest werden diese anscheinend immer an die Situation angepasst wie es gerade am besten ist.

Wiki sagt:
 Freiheit, Rechtsstaatlichkeit, Gleichheit, Individualismus und Toleranz 
Das Letzte und Dritte wird Gefühl recht oft Ignoriert.
Auch Frei ist unsere Westliche Welt schon lange nicht mehr ,
du hast Gewonnen wir haben keine Werte zumindest keine die reale Relevanz haben


----------



## highspeedpingu (24. Februar 2016)

> Wenn wir von einer Million Flüchtlingen ausgehen sind wir bei 60 Milliarden.
> Wenn ich das hier: Fluchtlinge: Die Kosten der Abschottung | ZEIT ONLINE auf die deutsche Grenze aufrechne komme ich auf 1,7 Milliarden.
> Was ist hier teurer.



Der deutsche Autofahrer zahlt das alles schon irgendwie...

Fluchtlinge: Finanzierung per Benzinsteuer ist "interessante" Idee


----------



## Two-Face (24. Februar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Wenn wir von einer Million Flüchtlingen ausgehen sind wir bei 60 Milliarden.
> Wenn ich das hier: Fluchtlinge: Die Kosten der Abschottung | ZEIT ONLINE auf die deutsche Grenze aufrechne komme ich auf 1,7 Milliarden.
> Was ist hier teurer.


Ihr immer mit euren Kosten.
Die Kosten sind in erster Linie mal egal, der Staat hat so viel Geld wie lange nicht mehr (was etwas heißen will, denn in der Vergangenheit hat die Union stets die größten Staatsschulden verursacht), die Wirtschaft wird in den nächsten Jahrzehnten sowieso den Bach runter gehen. Also was kümmern da schon läppische 1,7 Millarden bei 2 Billionen € Schulden?

Die Probleme liegen ganz woanders, sie sind sehr viel akuter und werden noch akuter werden, nur leider interessiert das niemanden. Die meisten denken entweder eben nur an die eigene Reputation (Bundesregierung), Wählerstimmen (AfD und CSU), "Islamisierung" und "Überfremdung" (Leute, welche die AfD und CSU wählen) und um nunmal um ihre abgebenen Steuergelder (der Rest).

Wer sich aber in den Lagern und Ämtern aktuell den Arsch bis zum Knochenmark aufreibt scheint unwichtig zu sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Februar 2016)

highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Der deutsche Autofahrer zahlt das alles schon irgendwie...
> 
> Fluchtlinge: Finanzierung per Benzinsteuer ist "interessante" Idee



Na die Geissens trifft 50 Euro mehr auf der Tankquitung auch sicher nicht, die sparen warscheinlich sogar,  dank Verivox.de, noch je mehr Benzin die vebrauchen. 

Entschuldigung, aber irgendwie passte der grade so wunderbar...


----------



## the_leon (24. Februar 2016)

highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Der deutsche Autofahrer zahlt das alles schon irgendwie...
> 
> Fluchtlinge: Finanzierung per Benzinsteuer ist "interessante" Idee



Ja, aber bei den meisten Deutschen hört der Spaß auf, wenn es um den Benzinpreis geht.
Zeigt auch die Umfrage.
96,2% dagegen.

Mir is der Benzinpreis aber egal, ich fahre eh nur DieseL


----------



## Ruptet (24. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Denkst du, dass das ausschließlich Teufel sind?



Habe ich das behauptet ? Aber ein einziger Teufel unter 99 Engel trifft dann wieder einen Unschuldigen - willst du das verantworten ? Was gibt uns das Recht, einen mutmaßlichen Teufel auf unschuldige Menschen loszulassen, die mit der Sache nichts zu tun haben ?
Genau wegen sowas geht unsere Sicherheit flöten und das Vertrauen in den Staat.

Es ist vollkommen menschlich neuem gegenüber erstmal skeptisch zu sein und vorallem verlangt es die Sicherheit, dass man fremde zuerst in "unser Szenario" steckt und schaut wie sie sich verhalten bevor man sie auf die Zivilbevölkerung loslässt.


----------



## efdev (24. Februar 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Habe ich das behauptet ? Aber ein einziger Teufel unter 99 Engel trifft dann wieder einen Unschuldigen - willst du das verantworten ? Was gibt uns das Recht, einen mutmaßlichen Teufel auf unschuldige Menschen loszulassen, die mit der Sache nichts zu tun haben ?
> Genau wegen sowas geht unsere Sicherheit flöten und das Vertrauen in den Staat.
> 
> Es ist vollkommen menschlich neuem gegenüber erstmal skeptisch zu sein und vorallem verlangt es die Sicherheit, dass man fremde zuerst in "unser Szenario" steckt und schaut wie sie sich verhalten bevor man sie auf die Zivilbevölkerung loslässt.



Das ergibt keinen Sinn oder willst du wegen einem Teufel 99 Engel Verteufeln? 
Beides wäre Schwachsinn und welche Sicherheit?
Wenn ich mir Anschaue wie es bei unserer Polizei läuft und mit was die ihre Zeit verschwenden "dürfen" hab ich da eh nicht viel Vertrauen drauf, die Sicherheit ist bestimmt nicht ausschließlich wegen den Paar Teufeln gefährdet auch wenn das immer so rüberkommt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

Vorallem wer sagt wir brauchen einen Zaun?

Diese Dinger hier tuen es doch auch:

Long Range Acoustic Device – Wikipedia
Active Denial System – Wikipedia

Damit kann man auch ohne Zaun wirksam illegale Einwanderer abhalten.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Damit kann man auch ohne Zaun wirksam illegale Einwanderer abhalten.


Aber, dann kann man ja nicht mehr einen DDR-Vergleich bringen und das würde einigen jegliche Argumentationsbasis entziehen...


----------



## Seeefe (24. Februar 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Habe ich das behauptet ? Aber ein einziger Teufel unter 99 Engel trifft dann wieder einen Unschuldigen - willst du das verantworten ?



Wenn aus einer Schulklasse, bestehend aus 30 Schülern, einer Mist baut, sollen dann doch bitte auch die restlichen 29 suspendiert werden. 

Ist das gleiche System und meiner Ansicht nach völliger Schwachsinn.


----------



## Verminaard (24. Februar 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Würde ich gerne kann ich aber nicht, keine Ahnung was genau unsere Westlichen Werte darstellen zumal die sowieso ziemlich dehnbar/veränderbar sind hab ich das Gefühl
> Zumindest werden diese anscheinend immer an die Situation angepasst wie es gerade am besten ist.
> 
> Wiki sagt:
> ...



Speziell die letzte Zeile: hier gibt es nur Verlierer 

Freiheit ist relativ, zumindest solang man das Gefuehl der Freiheit hat.
Rechtsstaatlichkeit: ja genau in Deutschland. wobei hier auch das individuelle Empfinden wahrscheinlich ueberwiegt
Gleicheit: waer zu schoen zum wahr zu sein. Gleichheit muss in alle Richtungen funktionieren.
Individualismus: hoert sich auch toll an, solang der Individualismus mit dem konform geht, was gerade aktuell toleriert wird
Toleranz: oft gefordert, selten selbst eingestanden


Vielleicht bin ich hier nur zu pessimistisch.
Naja nuechtern betrachtet....


----------



## efdev (24. Februar 2016)

Ist die Frage ob die Nutzung überhaupt im Verhältnis zu dem "Verbrechen" (ist es überhaupt eins?) steht bei Benutzung da müsste man sich wohl erst genauer mit Auseinandersetzen ähnlich dem Schusswaffengebrauch von Polizisten.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Vorallem wer sagt wir brauchen einen Zaun?
> 
> Diese Dinger hier tuen es doch auch:
> 
> ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Ist die Frage ob die Nutzung überhaupt im Verhältnis zu dem "Verbrechen" (ist es überhaupt eins?) steht bei Benutzung da müsste man sich wohl erst genauer mit Auseinandersetzen ähnlich dem Schusswaffengebrauch von Polizisten.



Wieso? Es sind nichttödliche Waffen. 

Warum sollten das ähnlich sein wie ein Schusswaffengebrauch? Schlagstock, Pefferspray und Wasserwerfer sind auch nichttödliche Waffen die die Polizei ständig benutzt.


----------



## fipS09 (24. Februar 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Wenn wir von einer Million Flüchtlingen ausgehen sind wir bei 60 Milliarden.
> Wenn ich das hier: Fluchtlinge: Die Kosten der Abschottung | ZEIT ONLINE auf die deutsche Grenze aufrechne komme ich auf 1,7 Milliarden.
> Was ist hier teurer.
> 
> ...




Kontrollen und lange Staus: Studie: Grenzschliessungen wurden Deutschland bis zu 235 Milliarden kosten - Video-News - Video - Handelsblatt

Hoffe der mobile Link funktioniert auch am PC


----------



## efdev (24. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wieso? Es sind nichttödliche Waffen.
> 
> Warum sollten das ähnlich sein wie ein Schusswaffengebrauch? Schlagstock, Pefferspray und Wasserwerfer sind auch nichttödliche Waffen die die Polizei ständig benutzt.



Keine Ahnung wie Aktuell der Kritik teil in dem Wiki Artikel vom dem ADS ist aber das könnte dieses Spielzeug schon einmal ausscheiden lassen 

Das Sound Ding könnte anderen Ländern wiederum Geld einbringen der Absatz an Gehörschutz dürfte steigen


----------



## Two-Face (24. Februar 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Es ist vollkommen menschlich neuem gegenüber erstmal skeptisch zu sein und vorallem verlangt es die Sicherheit, dass man fremde zuerst in "unser Szenario" steckt und schaut wie sie sich verhalten bevor man sie auf die Zivilbevölkerung loslässt.


Öhm, könntest du das mal konkretisieren?
Was meisnt du mit "unser Szenario", was du ja selber so schön in Anführungszeichen gepackt hast?
"Unser Szenario" sieht momentan so aus, dass sich die Flüchtlinge erst mal für lange Zeit in Turnhallen und anderen behelfsmäßigen Auffanglagern aufhalten und danach sich in Asylunterkünften, in denen es oftmals nicht Warmwasser gibt, mit irgendwas die Zeit totschlagen müssen.


----------



## Ruptet (24. Februar 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Wenn aus einer Schulklasse, bestehend aus 30 Schülern, einer Mist baut, sollen dann doch bitte auch die restlichen 29 suspendiert werden.
> 
> Ist das gleiche System und meiner Ansicht nach völliger Schwachsinn.


Mir geht es doch nicht um Kollektivstrafen... BEVOR man sie überhaupt auf die Zivilbevölkerung loslässt, muss geklärt werden ob sie eine Gefahr sind oder nicht..... nicht 100 Flüchtlinge abschieben, weil einer Mist baut.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wie Aktuell der Kritik teil in dem Wiki Artikel vom dem ADS ist aber das könnte dieses Spielzeug schon einmal ausscheiden lassen



Wieso? Die Genver Konvention verbietet nur den militärischen Gebrauch, nicht jedoch den zivilen.


----------



## Seeefe (24. Februar 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Mir geht es doch nicht um Kollektivstrafen... BEVOR man sie überhaupt auf die Zivilbevölkerung loslässt, muss geklärt werden ob sie eine Gefahr sind oder nicht..... nicht 100 Flüchtlinge abschieben, weil einer Mist baut.



Wie willst du das denn feststellen? Mir ist nicht bekannt das man bereits die Gedanken anderer Menschen lesen kann  

Theoretisch kann mein Nachbar gegenüber auch eine Gefahr darstellen. Wissen kann ich das aber erst, wenn er irgendwas tut.


----------



## fipS09 (24. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wieso? Die Genver Konvention verbietet nur den militärischen Gebrauch, nicht jedoch den zivilen.




Und nicht auf schwitzende Flüchtlinge richten. Oder welche mit Brille oder Kontaktlinse, oder mit metallischen Gegenständen. Bevor sowas kommt nehm ich sogar lieber einen Zaun in Kauf.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Und nicht auf schwitzende Flüchtlinge richten. Oder welche mit Brille oder Kontaktlinse, oder mit metallischen Gegenständen. Bevor sowas kommt nehm ich sogar lieber einen Zaun in Kauf.



Wird halt nen bisschen heiß. Besser als Schusswaffen ist es allemal.

Lieber Verbrennungen als Tot sein.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Februar 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Wie willst du das denn feststellen? Mir ist nicht bekannt das man bereits die Gedanken anderer Menschen lesen kann
> 
> Theoretisch kann mein Nachbar gegenüber auch eine Gefahr darstellen. Wissen kann ich das aber erst, wenn er irgendwas tut.


Ein sehr großer Teil der nach Europa kommenden Syrer ist laut ihrem Führungszeugnis ein Krimineller.
Aus "*gutem*" Grund: Sie haben gegen Assad protestiert.


----------



## Amon (24. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Kontrollen und lange Staus: Studie: Grenzschliessungen wurden Deutschland bis zu 235 Milliarden kosten - Video-News - Video - Handelsblatt
> 
> Hoffe der mobile Link funktioniert auch am PC


Ja, und als es noch Grenzen gab lag die deutsche Wirtschaft natürlich völlig am Boden....


----------



## Two-Face (24. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wieso? Es sind nichttödliche Waffen.
> 
> Warum sollten das ähnlich sein wie ein Schusswaffengebrauch? Schlagstock, Pefferspray und Wasserwerfer sind auch nichttödliche Waffen die die Polizei ständig benutzt.


Der Taser gilt offiziell auch als "nichttödliche Waffe" trotzdem stirbt immer wieder jemand dran.
Mit einem Schlagstock kannst du auch jemanden totprügeln und Pfefferspray darf offiziell nur gegen Tiere verwendet werden.
(gegen Menschen darf zumindest in DE lediglich CS-Gas benutzt werden).


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Ja, und als es noch Grenzen gab lag die deutsche Wirtschaft natürlich völlig am Boden....



Ist das selbe wie mit dem Euro.

Ohne Euro war Deutschland auch wirtschaftlich ein Dritte Welt Land 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Teaser gilt offiziell auch als "nichttödliche Waffe" trotzdem stirbt immer wieder jemand dran.
> Mit einen Schlagstock kannst du auch jemanden totprügeln und Pfefferspray darf offiziell nur gegen Tiere verwendet werden.
> (gegen Menschen darf zumindest in DE lediglich CS-Gas benutzt werden).



Natürlich kann immer was passieren. Aber das Risiko ist halt deutlich geringer, als mit einer Schusswaffe.


----------



## fipS09 (24. Februar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Ja, und als es noch Grenzen gab lag die deutsche Wirtschaft natürlich völlig am Boden....





Mal drüber nachgedacht das es durch den Wegfall schneller wächst? Ich seh schon, typischer Fall von Lügenpresse.

Wir "links-grün versifften" sollen eure Fakten anerkennen aber ihr dürft natürlich selektieren


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Mal drüber nachgedacht das es durch den Wegfall schneller wächst? Ich seh schon, typischer Fall von Lügenpresse.


Den Großteil exportieren wir mittlerweile doch eh über die See. Und die Binnenwirtschaft in Europa kracht momentan aufgrund der Finanzkrise zusammen.


Kleiner Spaß am Rande:
Jusos im "Kampf gegen Rechts": Jusos Giessen | Facebook 
Was sich die vorbeilaufenden Bürger wohl gedacht haben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> "Dichtmachen" im Sinne von hermetisch abriegeln ist mit Sicherheit unmöglich, das stimmt. Dennoch könnte man die südöstliche Grenze mit hohem personellem und technischen Aufwand zumindest soweit abriegeln, dass der Flüchtlingszustrom erheblich gedrosselt wird. Und das Argument mit dem Dominoeffekt gibt es auch noch: Wenn wir die Grenze schließen, dann würden wahrscheinlich auch andere Länder ihre Grenzen schliessen, um einen Rückstau von Flüchtlingen zu vermeiden. Das Problem würde sich also vermutlich nach Griechenland verlagern, sollte man in Deutschland so eine nationale "Lösung" anstreben.



Schon richtig, aber
- muss dieser Aufwand im Verhältnis zum Aufwand für die Versorgung der so abgewährten Flüchtlinge gesehen werden
- wird der Drosselungseffekt stark davon abhängen, ob es andere Aufnahmeländer gibt, woran nicht nicht glaube. Für einen an der österreichisch-bayrischen Grenze ist es einfacher, die brandenburgisch-polnische zu überschreiten, als Asyl in Großbritannien zu erhalten
- müssen wir für den Dominoeffekt nicht unsere Grenze schließen, wenn Österreich die Kette längst angestoßen hat (Prinzip Merkel)
- ist es eben für "uns" auch keine Lösung, wenn die Flüchtlinge in einem anderen EU-Staat sitzen.
(- humanistische Überlegungen sind eh nicht vorgesehen)



> Wenn die Griechen etwas haben, dann sind es Inseln.



Aber keine ungenutzten in großer Entfernung zum Nachbarland mit leerstehenden Lagern.



> Na ja, das bringt wieder eine Verlagerung. Andere Länder würden den Grenzschutz übernehmen. Länder die vielleicht im Gegensatz zu Griechenland nicht alle Flüchtlinge einfach durchwinken.



? Welches Land soll denn bitte schön den Grenzschutz an der slowenisch-kroatischen Grenze intensivieren, weil man Griechenland aus dem Schengenraum schmeißt? Noch einmal:
Die dauerhafte Einreise der Flüchtlinge findet nicht über Griechenland statt. Griechenland ist Transitland. Gäbe es entsprechend schnell arbeitende Bürokratie könnten die Flüchtlinge vollkommen problemlos und legal mit einem zeitlich begrenzten Visum bis Mazedonien reisen. Die einzigen, die von Griechenlands Mitgliedschaft im Schengenraum profitieren, sind europäische Touristen die sich eine halbe Stunde am Flughafen sparen.



> Wie gesagt, du kannst andere EU-Länder nicht dazu zwingen, Dinge zu tun, die sie ums Verrecken nicht tun wollen. Andernfalls vergiftest du das Klima dauerhaft. Ich nehme an, Merkel hat eingesehen, dass Zuckerbrot und Peitsche da nichts bringen. Zudem solltest du dir in Erinnerung rufen, dass wir bereits ein mehr oder weniger erzwungenes Abkommen über die Verteilung von 160.000 Flüchtlingen haben - davon wurden aber in den letzten Monaten nur etwa 400 verteilt. Was bringen solche Abkommen, wenn sie von den Ländern nicht umgesetzt werden, weil sie in Form von unendlicher Lahmarschigkeit dagegen protestieren?



Ich habe Merkel weder Zuckerbrot noch Peitsche in dieser Frage einsetzen sehen. Sie hat gar nichts gemacht. Es gab keine Anreize, es gab keine Drohungen, es wurden keine anderen Fragen mit dieser verknüpft. Und das ach-so-tolle Umverteilungsabkommen war eine diffuse Absichtserklärung ohne konkrete Mechanismen, die genauso läuft: gar nicht.



> Ich sehe das so: Es ist richtig, immer zu helfen - und das tun wir ja auch mit der finanzieller Unterstützung von verschiedenen Hilfsorganisationen und der Entwicklungshilfe



Tun wir das? Vielleicht. Endlich mal...
Die Lager rund um Syrien sind massiv unterfinanziert, nicht einmal die Hälfte des benötigten Geldes steht zur Verfügung. Seit Jahren. Mancher Orts war nicht einmal die Lebensmittelversorgung sichergestellt - was mit ein Grund dafür sind dürfte, dass so viele Leute weiter fliehen. Denn genau das gleiche ist seinerzeit auch in Lybien passiert und wer zu lange gehofft hat, ist am Ende z.T. verhungert. Immerhin kam auf der letzten Geberkonferenz halbwegs die Summe zusammen, die aktu benötigt wird - das wäre das erste Mal überhaupt, dass die Lager "ausreichend" finanziert sind.
Geberkonferenz fur Syrien: Finanzierung aus eigenem Interesse - taz.de
Geberkonferenz fur Syrien: Deutschland hilft mit 2,3 Milliarden | tagesschau.de

Es mag sich jeder eine Bezuggröße für die Summen suchen, um die es hier geht, die das Überleben von rund 10 Millionen Menschen sichern sollen und die verdammt lange niemand bereit war zu tragen. Den deutschen Anteil könnte man z.B. mit 0,3 BERs, aufs Jahr umgelegt 10% der deutschen Waffenexporte, 7% der Tabaksteuer und ähnlichen Lächerlichkeiten ausdrücken.
Wir tun was wir können? Es gibt nicht wenig Städte auf der Welt, denen wäre es peinlich, so wenig zu "können" wie diese Nation.




> aber genauso richtig ist es, nicht in einen wohlmeinenden Wahnsinn zu verfallen und zu jedem Preis die ganze Welt retten zu wollen. Nur weil die Probleme ausnahmsweise mal zu uns nach Europa wandern, bedeutet das nicht, dass wir an dieser Einstellung etwas ändern und alle Vernunft über Bord werfen müssen.



Die Wanderung nach Europa sollte damit ganz sicher nichts zu tun haben und natürlich kann man nicht die ganze Welt retten. Und genau deswegen vermisse ich auch die großräumige politische Reaktion und Diskussion:
Wir arbeiten weiterhin eng mit Regimen zusammen, gegen die Assad harmlos ist. Deutschland liefert weiterhin (genauer: fast schon in zunehmendem Maße) Waffen in alle möglichen konfliktträchtigen Gebiete. Deutschland hat keinerlei Hemmungen, unterdrückende Staaten mit hohem Konfliktpoential als enge Verbündete und Freunde zu bezeichnen. Deutschland lebt weiterhin von den schlechten Lebensbedingungen zahlreicher Menschen weltweit.

Nein, ich gehöre nicht zu denjenigen, die fordern, dass wir die Welt retten. Ich gehöre auch nicht zu denen, die eine Flucht nach Europa zu etwas belohnenswerten machen wollen. Aber jedes Land hat in meinen Augen die moralische Pflicht zu helfen, wenn es vorher zu den Profiteuren der Situation gehörte oder mit diesen eng zusammenarbeitete. Und wenn man es schon nicht fertig bringt, den Opfern vor Ort zu helfen, dann muss man halt spätestens dann aktiv werden, wenn sie vor der eigenen Haustür stehen.




Seeefe schrieb:


> Man darf das Thema aber nicht nur moralisch betrachten. Da gibts z.B. noch die wirtschaftliche Sicht oder die soziale Sicht.



Wenn man "die wirtschaftliche Sicht" über Menschenleben erhebt, dann ist das eine moralische Betrachtungsweise.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wohl kaum.  Wie wurde es nach dem Krieg geschafft, 17 Millionen mittellose Menschen zu integieren in einer Zeit, in der gar nichts vorhanden war?



Zum einen war nicht "gar nichts" vorhanden, sondern nahezu alles, was nicht gerade eine Rüstungsfabrik oder die Innenstadt von wortwörtlich einer Hand voll Städte war. Es gibt Schätzungen, dass 90-95% der deutschen Infrastruktur voll einsatzfähig waren. Zum anderen: Marschall-Plan.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nun ja, ob du sie nun Türken dritter Generation nennst, oder Menschen bei denen die Integration gescheitert ist, geben tut es sie genauso wie die türkisch stämmigen deutschen Bürger bei denen die Integration gelungen ist, der sein Abitur gemacht hat und hier normal arbeitet, wie dem von dir genannten Beispiel.
> Die Gegenbeispiele siehst du aber genauso oft, vieleicht sogar öfter, das sind dann die die sich abends in Shisha Bars hängen in denen der türkische Nationalsimus in einer Form gefröhnt wird die schon genauso anstrengend ist wie der amerikanische, wo die türkische Flagge hängt, im Fernsehn der türkische Staatssender läuft, Erdogan als Nationalheld bezeichnet wird, der Deutsche eine dumme Kartofel ist und sich nur auf türkisch unterhalten wird und du als Deutscher direkt mal von allen angestart wirst wenn du denn Laden betrittst und das Gefühl hast unerwünscht zu sein.
> Meist sind das junge Männer nach deren Ansicht die Frau hinter den Herd gehört und dem Mann zu gehorchen hat und zu machen hat was er sagt, die in der Schule "mäßig" erfolgreich waren und heute beim Onkel / Vater im Lebensmittelgeschäft, oder in der Dönnerbude joben.
> 
> Die sind genauso Realtiät wie der türkischstämmige Deutsche der es geschaft hat hier "anzukommen".



Wobei der Vater nicht selten besser integriert und alles andere als begeistert von seinem Sohn ist. Letztlich beschreibst du hier das Migranten-Gegenstück zu diversen anderen Jugendkulturen, insbesondere aber auch rechtsextremistisch orientierten:
Unzufriedenheit mit dem persönlichen Erfolg, mangelnder Bezug zur "Mehrheitsgesellschaft" und Rückzug in eine selbst erwählte "Heimat"-Gruppierung. Gerade den Kindern türkischstämmiger Familien wird das ganze auch noch besonders leicht gemacht, weil sie stellenweise unter ganz realer Diskrimminierung wegen ihrer Herkunft leiden.




Poulton schrieb:


> Polizei-Affäre: Warum drei erfolgreiche Neonazi-Bekämpfer ihre Jobs verloren - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Das erklärt so manches.



Mal abwarten, wie die übliche darüber-darf-man-in-Deutschland-ja-nicht-reden-deswegen-rede-ich-umso-intensiver-darüber-Fraktion das aufgreift.
Irgendwie ahne ich, dass deutlich weniger Großverschwörungstheoretiker aktiv sein werden 




Amon schrieb:


> Du darfst doch nicht mit der Weimarer Republik kommen, das wird in der Schule doch nicht mehr durchgenommen.  Ich kann mich noch gut an die Aussage meines Geschichtslehrers erinnern. "Weimarer Republik? Das ist zu kompliziert für euch das lassen wir mal weg."



Kommt das gar nicht mehr vor? Übel.
Mit seiner Aussage muss ich ihm aber recht geben: Bei uns hat die Zwischenkriegszeit soviel Unterrichtszeit gekostet, dass wir schlussendlich nicht mehr über die Gründung von BRD und DDR herauskamen. Mauerbau? Kalter Krieg? Stellvertreterkriege? Gründung der UNO? Naher Osten? Zerfall der Sovietunion?
Einen Teil davon haben kam in Politik, Ethik oder Geographie dran. Aber nicht in Geschichte. 

(aber für gut ein halbes Jahr französische Revolution war Zeit...)




Verminaard schrieb:


> Das ist bisschen Definitionssache. Dublinabkommen gilt wieder seit einiger Zeit.
> Selbst die Aussetzung durch Merkel ist sehr zweifelhaft, weil sie dadurch die ganzen Transitlaender richtung Deutschland mit in die Pflicht genommen hat, ohne Absprache.
> Sobald ein Fluechtling aus dem Gefahrengebiet ist, gilt er dann noch immer als Fluechtling oder ist es dann ein Wirtschaftsfluechtling?



Gibt es juristisch betrachtet "Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge"? Nein. Frage geklärt. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass ein "Flüchtling" über seine Flucht definiert ist und somit immer Flüchtling bleibt, egal wie er wohin flieht. Dublin II, das hier gemeint ist, beschäftigt sich auch nicht damit, wer ein Flüchtling ist - sondern welcher Staat untersucht, ob er das ist.




Spoiler



_edit: sich über nichtspeiler lustig machen und dann nicht peilen, dass das schon längt gemacht wurde. yeah. fettnäpfchen mit anlauf_


> Bloed das der Staat wohl auf beiden Augen blind ist.
> Huch ist ja gar nicht mal so blind. Proteste gegen Pegida und Co.: Demogeld fur Antifas - taz.de
> Ich  weis nicht wie nahe an der Wahrheit dieser Artikel ist. Sollte es so  sein ist die Regierung mitverantwortlich an Koerperverletzungen usw.




Der Artikel ist verdammt nah an der Wahrheit. 
Also an "Der Wahrheit" alias letzte & Satire- Seite der TAZ. 
Wer jemals einen echten Artikel der TAZ gelesen hat, dem wäre das schon an den ganzen Kopp&Pegida-Formulierungen im Text aufgefallen ("Systemmedien", "Autonome aufmarschiert"). Alle anderen brauchen sich eigentlich nur die Quellen anzugucken:
RT Deutschland
facebook.com/dummwiebrot
AKderVorsitzenden ("Arbeitskreise der fem. Muslimas, der Schwulen und ca 100 andere...")

Alle, die noch liebend gern an solche Märchen glauben möchten, können sich zu Erika Steinbach in eine Ecke stellen und sollten keinesfalls nie den Postillon aufrufen 
taz auf Twitter: "@SteinbachErika Gluckwunsch zur spaten Kenntnisnahme des Textes. Nur: Ist Ihre Fahigkeit, Satire zu verstehen, auch vertrieben worden?"


----------



## Amon (24. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Der Taser gilt offiziell auch als "nichttödliche Waffe" trotzdem stirbt immer wieder jemand dran.
> Mit einem Schlagstock kannst du auch jemanden totprügeln und Pfefferspray darf offiziell nur gegen Tiere verwendet werden.
> (gegen Menschen darf zumindest in DE lediglich CS-Gas benutzt werden).



Nicht ganz richtig. Wenn da "Zur Abwehr von Tieren" drauf steht unterliegt es nicht mehr dem Waffenrecht und darf frei verkauft werden. Jeder Einsatz von Pfefferspray erfüllt grundsätzlich den Straftatbestand der schweren Körperverletzung, es sei denn es liegt Notwehr vor. Nun zur Polizei: Vollzugsbeamte bei Behörden, die nicht dem Waffengesetz unterworfen  sind, wie zum Beispiel Polizeivollzugsbeamte, dürfen Pfefferspray auch  zu dem Zweck führen, es als Hilfsmittel der körperlichen Gewalt gegen  Menschen einzusetzen (unmittelbarer Zwang).


----------



## Two-Face (24. Februar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Nicht ganz richtig. Wenn da "Zur Abwehr von Tieren" drauf steht unterliegt es nicht mehr dem Waffenrecht und darf frei verkauft werden. Jeder Einsatz von Pfefferspray erfüllt grundsätzlich den Straftatbestand der schweren Körperverletzung, es sei denn es liegt Notwehr vor. Nun zur Polizei: Vollzugsbeamte bei Behörden, die nicht dem Waffengesetz unterworfen  sind, wie zum Beispiel Polizeivollzugsbeamte, dürfen Pfefferspray auch  zu dem Zweck führen, es als Hilfsmittel der körperlichen Gewalt gegen  Menschen einzusetzen (unmittelbarer Zwang).


Da steht weder was von Pfefferspray noch von CS-Gas.
Beides ist meines Wissens für den nicht-behördlichen Gebrauch zugelassen (darf also von Privatpersonen geführt werden), allerdings darf "offiziell" Pfefferspray nur gegen Tiere verwendet werden, ob man sich allerdings beim Einsatz gegen Menschen bei Notwehr direkt strafbar macht, weiß ich jetzt nicht.

Nachvollziehbar ist die Unterscheidung allemal - Pfefferspray ist weit hefitger als der Name es vermuten lässt, eine Dosis enthält bereits über 300.000 Grad Scoville. Wirkst du das lange genug auf jemanden ein, machst du ihn damit dauerhaft blind oder kannst im schlimmstenfalls eine tödliche Vergiftung zufügen.^^

Edit: Hier steht's genauer:Pfefferspray – Wikipedia

"_Da die Reizstoffsprühgeräte in Deutschland nur als Abwehrmittel gegen Tiere verkauft werden dürfen, ist auf allen Abwehrsprays der Hinweis „Nur zur Tierabwehr“ aufgedruckt. Dies ist bedingt durch eine fehlende Zulassung nach dem Waffengesetz, welches Tierversuche an diesem Reizstoff voraussetzen würde. Eine Anwendung gegenüber Menschen ist nur bei Vorliegen einer Notlage und einem rechtswidrigen Angriff als Notwehr erlaubt.[2] Der Einsatz durch Vollzugskräfte, insbesondere die Polizei und die Feldjäger, erfolgt durch Ausnahmegenehmigung der zuständigen Ministerien. Der Einsatz durch die Bundeswehr im Auslandseinsatz auch für Feldjäger ist nach dem Protokoll über das Verbot der Verwendung von erstickenden, giftigen oder ähnlichen Gasen sowie von bakteriologischen Mitteln im Kriege kurz Genfer Protokoll gegenüber Angehörigen gegnerischer Streitkräfte verboten._"


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Februar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wobei der Vater nicht selten besser integriert und alles andere als begeistert von seinem Sohn ist. Letztlich beschreibst du hier das Migranten-Gegenstück zu diversen anderen Jugendkulturen, insbesondere aber auch rechtsextremistisch orientierten:
> Unzufriedenheit mit dem persönlichen Erfolg, mangelnder Bezug zur "Mehrheitsgesellschaft" und Rückzug in eine selbst erwählte "Heimat"-Gruppierung. Gerade den Kindern türkischstämmiger Familien wird das ganze auch noch besonders leicht gemacht, weil sie stellenweise unter ganz realer Diskrimminierung wegen ihrer Herkunft leiden.



Ich habe auch nicht behauptet etwas anderes zu beschreiben. 
Aber genau deshalb, bei solchen Paralellen, sollte man sich als gebildeter Mensch, der über ein Mindestmaß an Fähigkeit für eine sachliche Betachtung verügt, halt auch schon mal fragen ob das eigene Bild vom dummen Rechten und dummen unwilligen Migranten halt passt. Woran liegt es das wir in unserer Gesellschaft zwei Strömungen haben die sich im Grunde ihrer Ausrichtung, Abneigung und eigenen Welt so stark ehnlich sind und beide eines absolut gemeinsam haben, eine tiefe Ablehnung gegen unsere Werte und Gesellschaft?

Liegt es wirklich nur daran das der Neo-Nazi, wie ja so oft auch hier im Politikforum als Begründung, oder Diffamierung, rangezogen, einfach nur "dumm" ist, oder, der türkische Sohn einfach immer unwillig ist sich integrieren zu wollen? Oder liegt es am Ende nicht doch ehr daran das unsere Gesellschaft es sich zu einfach macht diese Leute zu verlieren (die am Ende in der Summe sicher mindestens um die 10% bis 20% unserer Gesellschaft ausmachen) und sie dann, um sich nicht mit ihnen und dem Grund ihres Verlustes auseinander setzen zu müssen, als dumm, ungebildet, gesellschaftsfeindlich, irrsinnig, prinzipiell gewalttätig abzustempelt?

Diese Thematik scheint ja schließlich auf beiden Seiten zuzutreffen, sowohl auf die vom linken Flügel der Gesellschaft verhassten Rechtsextremen, als auch auf die vom rechten Flügel verhassten Ausländer.
Statt aber nun die Mitte unserer Gesellschaft etwas dafür tut diese Leute zurück in die Mitte unserer Gesellschaft zu bekommen schaffen Politik und Bürger einfach nur ein stumpfes Klima des Hasses, der Feindbilder und Abgrenzung und befeuern somit die von ihnen oft gefürchtete Bildung einer paralellen, mit ihren Werten und Vorstellungen, unvereinbaren Gesellschaft.

Es ist halt auch einfacher sich abzugrenzen und jemanden als unakzeptabel zu titulieren und sich somit nicht mit ihm befassen zu müssen als sich eingestehen zu müssen das es in unserer Gesellschaft schon lange eine Schieflage gibt die dafür sorgt das Menschen in bestimmte Extreme abrutschen und das diese Schieflage vor allem dadurch zustande kommt das diese Menschen von der Mitte unserer Gesellschaft abgekoppelt werden, sei es durch die Ausgrenzung wegen ihrer Herkunft, Diskreminierung wegen ihrer sozial schwachen Position, oder weil sie in unserer Gesellschaft irgendwo durch ein Leistungsraster gefallen sind das auf ihre Person keine Anwendung erlaubte.

Letztlich ist halt alles von dem was wir hier haben am Ende etwas das wir uns nur selbst hausgemacht eingehandelt haben, da wirst du mir doch sicher zustimmen?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Schon mal den Aufschrei nach Köln, und jetzt den Aufschrei nach Clausnitz verglichen ?
> Welcher war lauter ?



Köln. Mit großem Abstand. Jedenfalls in den öffentlich rechtlichen Medien, in Foren und in den von mir gesehenen Tageszeitungen - möglich, dass es in rechten Blogs anders war.



> Damals wurde gesagt, dass man nicht verallgemeinern soll... Und genau das machen die Medien jetzt gegenüber Sachsen selber. Sachsen ist eines der weltoffensten Bundesländer in Deutschland



? Nicht, dass ich irgend ein Bundesland per se als wenig weltoffen darstellen möchte (ausgenommen Bayern  ), aber wenn du hier schon die Bevölkerung ganzer Länder in einen Topf stecken möchtest, dann würde mich doch interessieren:
Welche Bundesländer sind alle verschlossener als Sachsen und welche wenigen sind offener?



> und kein brauner Sumpf wie so gerne behauptet wird. Nur sind in Sachsen die eigenen Traditionen, Bräuche und Werte wichtig, gerade auf den Dörfern im Erzgebirge.
> So einen Zusammenhalt im Dorf, gibt es in den Großstädten in NRW oder in Berlin garantiert nicht.



"Zusammenhalt im Dorf" (...gegen alles außerhalb des Dorfes) beißt sich irgendwie massiv mit "weltoffen". Weltoffen wäre "solidarisch mit allen", vollkommen angeachtet der Dorfgrenze (oder, nach Berliner Modell: Scheiß egal gegenüber jedem  ).




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist weder eine Lösung, alle an der Grenze zu erschießen, nach jeden Flüchtling auf
> der Welt aufzunehmen. Die aktuelle Welle wird übrigens schon wieder geringer, die
> Anzahl der Boot sinkt. Wer aus Syrien heraus wollte, ist das inzwischen.



Sag dass zu den 10, mittlerweile vermutlich 100tausenden vor der geschlossenen türkischen Grenze...
Das weniger Boote unterwegs sind, liegt an der Jahreszeit und daran, dass die Türkei mittlerweile gegen EU-Bezahlung gegen die Schleuser aufgreift. Die traditionellen Routen sind deutlich riskanter geworden, neue haben sich noch nicht etabliert. (werden aufgrund der größeren Entfernungen vermutlich auch schwächer frequentiert sein - dennoch ist mit einem Anstieg im Sommer zu rechnen und ob die türkischen Sperren lange halten hängt auch entschieden von den Flüchtlingslagern vor Ort ab)



> Hätten wir die Türker eher und deutlicher an Europa angelagert, wäre Erdogan vermutlich
> nicht möglich gewesen. Das Experiment wäre gewagt gewesen, es hätte aber den gesamten
> Nahen Osten wirtschaftlich stärken und weiter entwickeln können. Religionen werden dann
> automatisch weniger einflussreich.



Erdogan kam an die Macht, als sich die Türkei noch auf gutem Kurs Richtung EU befand. Umgekehrt hätten wir deutlich weniger Spannungen und deutlich weniger Waffen in der Gegend, wenn wir die Kurdenpolitik der Türkei nicht jahrzehntelang geduldet hätten. Wäre die Türkei nicht in der NATO und würden wir uns weniger um Israel kümmern, hätte es vermutlich gar kein große Zusammenarbeit (und dabei Stabilisierung Assads) gegegeben und damit auch nicht das heutige Pulverfass, etc.
Umgekehrt würde ich stark anzweifeln, dass die Türkei heute europäischer wäre, wenn sie in der EU wäre. Polen macht gerade vor, wie wenig das bedeutet. Und mit Sicherheit wäre die Türkei dann wesentlich weniger bereit, einen so großen Teil der Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen.




Ruptet schrieb:


> Die unkontrollierte Zuwanderung hat Angst in der Bevölkerung geschürt und niemand nimmt sich dieser Angst an. Die Europaweite rechte Welle ist kein Zufall, diese Menschen zu ignorieren macht die ganze Situation nur noch aussichtsloser.



Schlechten Forderungen, die alleine auf Angst basieren, nachzugeben, macht die Sache aber auch nicht besser. Und auf diese Leute zuzugehen, ihre Ängste aufzuklären, das scheitert nicht selten an der Verweigerung eben dieser Leute. Beispiel: Dieser Thread.
Für einen nicht unerheblichen Teil der Teilnehmer gibt, die nach eigenem Bekunden "Angst" vor Flüchtlingen haben, gibt es genau zwei Arten von Medien: Die, die gemeinhin als rechts gelten und "Lügenpresse", aus der sie keine Informationen annehmen. Wenn Angstzustände in ausgewachsene Paranoia inklusive Großverschwörungen gipfeln, dann ist das kein Fall für Politiker, sondern für Psychoanalytiker.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn ich aber von vorneherrein weiß das ich irgendwann nach einigen Jahren wieder zurück gehen muss, oder werde kann ich mich auch entsprechend darauf vorbereiten, Geld dafür sparen, meine Anschafungen planen, usw.
> Ich sehe in so einem Fall nicht warum also entsprechend eine Person, ob sie nun 5 Jahre oder 10 Jahre hier gelebt hat, nicht zurückgeschickt werden sollte.



Weil
- sich diese Leute hier in 10 Jahren ein neues Leben aufgebaut haben, aus dem man sie erneut (ins nichts) vertreiben würde
- weil die Kinder dieser Leute die Mehrheit ihres (bewussten) Lebens in Deutschland verbracht haben und somit wesentlich mehr deutsch denn *herkunftsland*isch sind
- weil nach 10 Jahren in die Integration in der Mehrheit der Fälle soweit fortgeschritten sein dürfte, dass diese Leute unterm Strich eine Bereicherung der Gesellschaft darstellen (es sei denn, man investiert gar nichts in Integration und hält die Leute 10 -oder mehr- Jahre lang in geschlossenen Lagern gefangen) und ein Wegzug einem wirtschaftlichen Verlust von verwertbarer Arbeitskraft entspräche
- weil es auch in 10 Jahren in einem zerstörten Land keine Lebensgrundlage für diese Leute gibt (es sei denn, wir bauen eine. Aber dann können wir ihnen ebensogut hier eine bauen, oder?)




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, aber falsch, Griechenland hat die Bedingungen zur Aufnahme in die EU erfüllt, nur die Bedingungen zur Aufnahme in die Währungsunion, die hat es nie erfüllt und betrogen. Das ist ein Unterschied denn viele nicht vestehen



Selbst die Aufnahmebedingungen für den Euro hat Griechenland auf dem Papier erfüllt. Heute wird die dafür genutzte Rechenweise allgemein als illegitim bezeichnet - aber: Die Ausgangszahlen und diese Rechenweise waren auch schon damals bekannt und wurden auch kritisiert - von den anderen Euro-Staaten aber akzeptiert. Wenn uns hier jemand betrogen hat, dann war es Merkels Ziehvater. Die Griechen haben zwar mit den falschen Karten gespielt, aber auch mit offenen.




Ich 15 schrieb:


> Dies stimmt natürlich. Irgendwie setzte ich EU und Euro oft gleich. Der Punkt ist aber die schnelle Erweiterung der EU, des Euro und der Nato haben große Probleme verursacht. Die Türkei ist finanziell vielleicht tatsächlich fit für den Euro. Ein Land welches die Pressefreiheit nicht achtet und vom einem Diktator geführt wird hat aber nichts in der EU verloren.



Siehe Polen und Ungarn 




the_leon schrieb:


> Und willst du der Bürgermeister sein, der einem Dorf mit 500 Einwohner erklären muss, das bald noch mal so viele Asylbewerber kommen?



Was muss ich einem Bürgermeister, der seit Jahren über Wegzug klagt und darüber, dass sein Dorf ausstirbt, da noch erklären? Viele kleine Gemeinden in Deutschland betteln um Unterstützung, versuchen Infrastrukturanpassungen hinauszögern, liefern sich einen ruiniösen Kampf um Firmen und Einwohner - und jetzt gibts Einwohner Gratis inklusive gesichertem Grundeinkommen vom Staat und zusätzlicher Arbeitsplätze.
Das einzige, was man einem ablehnden Bürgermeister da erklären müsste, sind wohl die Kapitel des Grundgesetzes, die sich mit Menschenrechen und dem Diskriminierungsverbot wegen Herkunft beschäftigen.




Ruptet schrieb:


> Wann ist die Polizei da im Ernstfall ? Dann wenn es bereits zu spät ist.



Wessen Schuld ist das? Die der Polizei? Die von Waffennutzern? Die von allen anderen?
Wen willst du bestrafen? Alle anderen.




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Klar wurde der vorher schon genutzt. Es geht hier aber um die Assoziationen die dadurch geweckt werden.



Klär mich doch mal auf: Welche Assoziationen werden hier, im selbst ernannten Abendland, durch den erhobenen Zeigefinger geweckt?


----------



## Poulton (24. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ja von Poulton gepostet. Und dann habe ich ihm den Absatz aus jenem Urteil gepostet, der das widerlegt.
> 
> Schon doof
> 
> ...


Mal wieder selektives quotieren nach Kaaruzo-Art, das kennt man ja. Dann zitieren wir mal den gesamten Punkt 13:


> Weiter muss sich der Flüchtling unverzüglich  bei den Behörden melden und die Gründe darlegen, die die unrechtmäßige  Einreise oder den unrechtmäßigen Aufenthalt rechtfertigen. Er ist  gehalten, mit stichhaltigen Gründen darzulegen, dass ein legaler  Grenzübertritt für ihn mit Gefahr für Leib oder Leben oder mit weiterer  politischer Verfolgung verbunden gewesen wäre. Wenn sein Reise- oder  Fluchtweg über Drittstaaten geführt hat, hat er mitzuteilen, weshalb er  sich nicht schon dort vor Verfolgung sicher fühlte oder aus welchem  Grund er weiter in die Bundesrepublik Deutschland gereist ist oder sich  hat bringen lassen. Handelt es sich dabei um einen sicheren Drittstaat  im Sinne des § 26 a AsylVfG oder um einen Mitgliedsstaat der  Europäischen Gemeinschaft, können die Gründe in aller Regel nicht  stichhaltig sein (OLG Köln a.a.O.). In diesem Fall ergeben sich auch  gesteigerte Anforderungen in Bezug auf das Merkmal der Unverzüglichkeit  in Art. 31 Abs. 1 GK; es bedarf eines besonders zeitnahen Nachsuchens um  Asyl. Bei Überschreiten der „grünen“ Grenze hat der Flüchtling bereits  gegenüber dem festnehmenden Polizeibeamten zum Ausdruck zu bringen, dass  er um Asyl nachsucht (s. § 13 Abs. 3 Satz 2 AsylVfG und BayObLGSt 1998,  172). Allerdings muss eine Verständigung trotz eventueller  Sprachbarrieren möglich und der Flüchtling dazu physisch und psychisch  in der Lage sein.
> Urteil des 4.*Strafsenats vom*2.3.2010 -*4*Ss*1558/09*-


und jetzt schlagen wir mal den §26a AsylVfG nach: AsylG - Einzelnorm
Was sehen wir? Das es so gut wie unmöglich ist Asyl nach Artikel 16a Abs. 1 GG zu beantragen. Welch Wunder. Nur interessiert das nicht, wenn es um die Zuerkennung der Flüchtlingseigenschaft geht. Das sind zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe. Das zeigt auch ein Blick in die Statistik: Im Januar 2016 entfielen von den 49384 entschiedenen Anträgen, 31160 auf die Zuerkennung der Flüchtlingseigenschaft nach §3 Abs. 1 AsylG aber nur 157 nach Art. 16a GG und Familienasyl. 
Von daher nochmal die beiden Leitsätze aus dem Urteil:


> 1. Der Anwendung von Art. 31 Abs. 1 GK steht nicht entgegen, dass der Flüchtling aus einem sicheren Drittstaat nach Deutschland kommt, den er nur als Durchgangsland durchquert hat, sofern dort kein schuldhaft verzögerter Aufenthalt vorgelegen hat. Allerdings sind in einem solchen Fall gesteigerte Anforderungen an die Unverzüglichkeit der Meldung und an die Darlegung der Gründe zu stellen, die die unrechtmäßige Einreise und den unrechtmäßigen Aufenthalt rechtfertigen sollen.
> 2. Die Inanspruchnahme von Schleusern schließt die Anwendung von Art. 31 Abs. 1 GK nicht grundsätzlich aus.



Achja: Zu dem Urteil des OLG Stuttgart gab es auch was im Bundestag: http://dipbt.bundestag.de/extrakt/ba/WP18/678/67816.html


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. Februar 2016)

Die Täter von Köln bekommen Bewährungsstrafen. Aber Hauptsache man fordert dann bei Clausnitz die volle Härte des Gesetzes. 
Köln: Urteile nach Diebstählen an Silvester am Hauptbahnhof - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Prozesse nach Silvester in Koln: Keine Kuschljustiz - Panorama - Suddeutsche.de

Langsam glaube ich, man *will* Hass schüren...


----------



## Aegon (24. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Langsam glaube ich, man *will* Hass schüren...


Wie kommst du denn auf _diese _Idee?


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Mal wieder selektives quotieren nach Kaaruzo-Art, das kennt man ja. Dann zitieren wir mal den gesamten Punkt 13:
> 
> und jetzt schlagen wir mal den §26a AsylVfG nach: AsylG - Einzelnorm
> Was sehen wir? Das es so gut wie unmöglich ist Asyl nach Artikel 16a Abs. 1 GG zu beantragen. Welch Wunder. Nur interessiert das nicht, wenn es um die Zuerkennung der Flüchtlingseigenschaft geht. Das sind zwei verschiedene paar Schuhe. Das zeigt auch ein Blick in die Statistik: Im Januar 2016 entfielen von den 49384 entschiedenen Anträgen, 31160 auf die Zuerkennung der Flüchtlingseigenschaft nach §3 Abs. 1 AsylG aber nur 157 nach Art. 16a GG und Familienasyl.
> ...




I





> nhalt
> 
> Originaltext der Frage(n):
> 
> Inwieweit teilt die Bundesregierung die Auffassung der Rechtsprechung (vgl. Oberlandesgericht [OLG] Stuttgart, Urteil vom 2. März 2010 – 4 Ss 1558/09 –, juris, Rn. 12; OLG Düsseldorf, Beschluss vom 1. Juli 2008 – 5 Ss 122/08 –, juris, Rn. 4), dass der Schutz durch Artikel 31 Absatz 1 der Genfer Flüchtlingskonvention (GFK) grundsätzlich nicht schon dadurch verloren geht, dass eine Einreise aus einem Drittstaat, und nicht direkt aus dem Herkunftsstaat erfolgt ist, sofern der Drittstaat nur durchreist wurde und *der Aufenthalt dort nicht schuldhaft verzögert wurde (bitte ausführlich begründen), *und welche Informationen oder Einschätzungen hat die Bundesregierung dazu, wie viele der von der Bundespolizei festgestellten unerlaubten Einreisen wegen des Schutzes nach Artikel 32 Absatz 1 GFK letztlich nicht zu einer Verurteilung führten (bitte auch Einschätzungen fachkundiger Bediensteter berücksichtigen)?



Und ich habe dir shcon mal gesagt, wer in anderen Ländern in Hungerstreik tritt und "Deutschland, Deutschland" ruft, der verzögert es schuldhaft.

Du kannst aber gerne weiter illegale Einwanderer und Sozialtouristen bemitleiden.

Ich habe kein Mitleid für irgendwelche Leute die gemütlich durch halb Europa wandern, nur um sich den schönsten Sozialstaat auszusuchen.

Und immer mehr Menschen in Europa und (zum Glück) auch in Deutschland erkennen das.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die Täter von Köln bekommen Bewährungsstrafen. Aber Hauptsache man fordert dann bei Clausnitz die volle Härte des Gesetzes.
> Köln: Urteile nach Diebstählen an Silvester am Hauptbahnhof - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Prozesse nach Silvester in Koln: Keine Kuschljustiz - Panorama - Suddeutsche.de
> 
> Langsam glaube ich, man *will* Hass schüren...



Keine Sorge, der nächste Schwung "Fachkräfte" steht doch schon bereit:

http://www.oe24.at/oesterreich/chronik/Linzer-Bahnhof-wird-zur-Frauenhoelle/225311422

Österreich will doch täglich 3200 "Fächkräfte" zu uns lassen. Damit der "Spaß" auch schön erhalten bleibt.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die Täter von Köln bekommen Bewährungsstrafen, bei Clausnitz wird die volle Härte des Gesetzes gefordert ?
> 
> Langsam glaube ich, die Regierung *will* Hass schüren...


Regierung = Exekutive
Gerichte = Judikative

Was bitteschön hat die Regierung mit unseren Gerichten zu tun?
Ein Richter kann genauestens (also strengstens) nach den bestehenden Gesetzen urteilen oder in _deren Rahmen_.
Es bleibt also ihm überlassen, ob er jemanden für eine bestimmte Straftat für 5 Jahre ins Gefängnis steckt oder - sofern es das Gesetz zulässt - 2 Jahre auf Bewährung aufbrummt.


----------



## Poulton (24. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> hier stand viel


Überhaupt die PDF geöffnet und die Antwort der Bundesregierung gelesen? Zu finden auf 11022 als Anlage 6.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was bitteschön hat die Regierung mit unseren Gerichten zu tun?


Sie kann von den Gerichten die volle Härte fordern. 
Und sie sollte bei solchen viel zu leichten Urteilen (die Staatsanwaltschaft) in Berufung gehen.


----------



## fipS09 (24. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die Täter von Köln bekommen Bewährungsstrafen. Aber Hauptsache man fordert dann bei Clausnitz die volle Härte des Gesetzes.
> Köln: Urteile nach Diebstählen an Silvester am Hauptbahnhof - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Prozesse nach Silvester in Koln: Keine Kuschljustiz - Panorama - Suddeutsche.de
> 
> Langsam glaube ich, man *will* Hass schüren...





Das sind übrigens vergleichsweise harte Urteile, so hart wäre kein Deutscher da verurteilt worden für einen Diebstahl.

Was hättet ihr denn für Strafen gefordert? Lebenslänglich für Handydiebstahl?


----------



## Poulton (24. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Sie kann von den Gerichten die volle Härte fordern.


So? Die Bundesregierung kann von den Gerichten fordern? Ist das im Freistaat Sachsen so üblich, dass die dortige Landesregierung von den Landes- und Amtsgerichten das kann? Das zeugt von einem schrecklichen Defizit bzgl. Gewaltentrennung im Freistaat.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Das sind übrigens vergleichsweise harte Urteile,  so hart wäre kein Deutscher da verurteilt worden für einen  Diebstahl.


Zumal wenn es sich um bisher nicht in Erscheinung getretene Ersttäter handelt.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (24. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> ...
> Langsam glaube ich, man *will* Hass schüren...



Als ob Ihr einen Grund für euren Hass bräuchtet...


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

Das Problem ist doch, dass hier nur an Symptomen hantiert wird.

Wenn die Polizei an der Grenze nur noch 10% kontrolliert, ergo 90% unkontrolliert das Land fluten, dann holen wir uns alle möglichen Subjekten ins Land, ohne es genau zu wissen.

Warum will denn das in Europa keiner mehr? Weil sie gesehen haben was in Paris passiert ist, was in Köln passiert ist.

Selbst das ehemals so liberale Schweden, macht den "Wir schaffen das" Kurs nicht mehr mit. Keiner hat mehr Lust auf illegale Einwanderer und die Deutschen fürchten (zu Recht), das Deutschland ein schlecherer Ort zum Leben wird.

Umfrage: Diese Angste haben Deutsche wegen der Fluchtlinge - DIE WELT

Da muss doch mal endlich gegengesteuert werden.

Paris-Angreifer hat vor der Tat 20 Identitäten vorgetäuscht - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Genau das ist der Grund, warum unserer jetztiger Kurs falsch ist. Auch die Regierung hat daran eine Mitschuld, weil sie ohne Not und Grund die Kontrolle über die Grenzen aufgegeben hat.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Das sind übrigens vergleichsweise harte Urteile, so hart wäre kein Deutscher da verurteilt worden für einen Diebstahl.
> 
> Was hättet ihr denn für Strafen gefordert? Lebenslänglich für Handydiebstahl?



Abschieben + Lebenslanges Einreiseverbot.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Was hättet ihr denn für Strafen gefordert?


Abschiebung



Poulton schrieb:


> So? Die Bundesregierung kann von den Gerichten fordern? Ist das im Freistaat Sachsen so üblich, dass die dortige Landesregierung von den Landes- und Amtsgerichten das kann? Das zeugt von einem schrecklichen Defizit bzgl. Gewaltentrennung im Freistaat.


Bei Clausnitz wurde doch auch direkt die volle Härte der Justiz mit dem "Mob" gefordert.
Warum nicht auch in Köln ?


----------



## Two-Face (24. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Sie kann von den Gerichten die volle Härte fordern.
> Und sie sollte bei solchen viel zu leichten Urteilen (die Staatsanwaltschaft) in Berufung gehen.


Bitte was?
Die Regierung wurde hier weder angeklagt noch war sie der Kläger, auch handelt es sich bei den Angeklagten nicht um Beamte oder höhere Staatsdiener.
Wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn sich der Staat direkt in Gerichtsverhandlungen einmischen könnte? 
Was glaubst du, was dann mit dir passieren würde, wenn du mal für's illegale Ziehen von Medien verknackt wirst und die vom IT-Lobbyismus durchtränkte Bundesregierung mitbestimmen würde? 
Dann würdest du 15 Jahre im Bau hocken, anstelle von vielleicht 3 Jahren auf Bewährung auf freiem Fuß.


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Bitte was?
> Die Regierung wurde hier weder angeklagt noch war sie der Kläger, auch handelt es sich bei den Angeklagten nicht um Beamte oder höhere Staatsdiener.
> Wo kämen wir denn hin, wenn sich der Staat direkt in Gerichtsverhandlungen einmischen könnte?
> Was glaubst du, was dann mit dir passieren würde, wenn du mal für's illegale Ziehen von Medien verknackt wirst und die vom IT-Lobbyismus durchtränkte Bundesregierung mitbestimmen würde?
> Dann würdest du 15 Jahre im Bau hocken, anstelle von vielleicht 3 Jahren auf Bewährung auf freiem Fuß.



Wo kämen wir da hin? 

Keine Ahnung frag doch mal den Generalbundesanwalt. Wie weit ist die Regierung eigentlich mit dem Verfolgen des NSA-Skandals? 

Achso, es wurde nur ermittelt wegen Merkels Handy. Millionen Bundesbürger schauen in die Röhre.

Soviel zum Rechtsstaat.


----------



## Two-Face (24. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wo kämen wir da hin?
> 
> Keine Ahnung frag doch mal den Generalbundesanwalt. Wie weit ist die Regierung eigentlich mit dem Verfolgen des NSA-Skandals?
> 
> ...


Nochmal zum Mitschreiben:
Bei der Regierung handelt es sich um die _Exekutive_.
Bei den Gerichten um die _Judikative_.
Beides verschiedene Staatsgewalten.
Schon mal irgendwo gesehen, wie sich die Bundesregierung in eine Gerichtsverhandlung eingemischt hat, welche nicht direkt die Regierung betraf?


----------



## Amon (24. Februar 2016)

Nur komisch dass der Generalbundesanwalt Weisungsempfänger ist. Von wem bekommt er die wohl...


----------



## Kaaruzo (24. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Nochmal zum Mitschreiben:
> Bei der Regierung handelt es sich um die _Exekutive_.
> Bei den Gerichten um die _Judikative_.
> Beides verschiedene Staatsgewalten.
> Schon mal irgendwo gesehen, wie sich die Bundesregierung in eine Gerichtsverhandlung eingemischt hat, welche nicht direkt die Regierung betraf?



Direkt eingemischt nicht, das wäre ja auch verfassungswidrig. Aber wie oft schon hat die Regierung gefordert, mit aller Härte des Rechtsstaates vorzugehen?

Natürlich nicht wenn es um Linksterroisten oder illegale Einwanderer geht, das versteht sich ja von selbst


----------



## Poulton (24. Februar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Nur komisch dass der Generalbundesanwalt Weisungsempfänger ist. Von wem bekommt er die wohl...





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Der Generalbundesanwalt gehört ja auch zur Exekutive und nicht zur Judikative. Habt ihr im Unterricht als soetwas behandelt wurde, eure Fingernägel manikürt?


----------



## Two-Face (24. Februar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Nur komisch dass der Generalbundesanwalt Weisungsempfänger ist. Von wem bekommt er die wohl...


Was hat das mit dem Generalbundesanwalt zu tun?
Der ist für die Bundesebene zuständig, das ist eine völlig andere Instanz.


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Natürlich nicht wenn es um Linksterroisten oder illegale Einwanderer geht, das versteht sich ja von selbst


Die Regierung kann auch vom DFB fordern, die nächste WM zu gewinnen, hätte dieselbe Gewichtung - rechtlich nämlich gar keine, da es nicht direkt um die Bundesregierung geht.


----------



## €eld (24. Februar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kommt das gar nicht mehr vor? Übel.
> Mit seiner Aussage muss ich ihm aber recht geben: Bei uns hat die Zwischenkriegszeit soviel Unterrichtszeit gekostet, dass wir schlussendlich nicht mehr über die Gründung von BRD und DDR herauskamen. Mauerbau? Kalter Krieg? Stellvertreterkriege? Gründung der UNO? Naher Osten? Zerfall der Sovietunion?
> Einen Teil davon haben kam in Politik, Ethik oder Geographie dran. Aber nicht in Geschichte.



Ähm, ich erlebe diesen Geschichte / Sozialkundeunterricht gerade live mit, kommt also (zumindest bei mir) schon noch vor.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Aber seit wann stört uns das denn?
> 
> Bei unserem Partner (der Türkei), interessiert uns das doch auch nicht.
> 
> ...


 
Wen schließt du mit „uns“ mit ein? Mich? Dann muss ich dich leider enttäuschen. 
Syrien ist also noch ein souveräner Staat? Kann man sicher diskutieren. 
Ich selbst finde es idiotisch zuerst die Gelder für diverse Organisationen zu streichen, nur um sie dann der Türkei zu zahlen. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dann kommen wir mal wieder zurück zum Thema
> 
> Guter Vorschlag seitens Österreichs.
> 
> Das Durchwinken muss beendet werden, da hat der Mann absolut Recht.


Jener Mann bzw dessen Partei hat nur Angst vor unserer rechtspopulistischen FPÖ hat. Die fordert das nämlich schon seit der Eröffnung des Schengen-Raums, einfach weil „man um seinen Garten auch einen Zaun baut“. 
Jener Mann, bzw die Innenministerin, welche auch aus seiner Partei kommt, hat doch selbst über 70% der Flüchtlinge durchgewunken. Und nun will man sich über andere aufregen? 
Es war auch genau jener Außenminister, der die Gelder für die großen Auffanglager und Organisationen wie UHNCR in Jordanien, Libanon oder anderen Nachbarländern massiv gekürzt hat. 
Die Flüchtlinge sind ja nicht unangekündigt gekommen, und genau jene Außenminister und jene Innenministerin haben sich 0 darauf vorbereitet.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Damit sich schon mal alle ein Bild machen können, was aus Österreich demächst wieder zu uns kommt:
> 
> Linzer Bahnhof wird zur Frauenholle


OE24, liegt ca auf Bild-Niveau, wenn nicht darunter. Super Quelle. Es wird nichtmal ein Autor genant.
Ach ja, und welche Partei ist in diesem Bundesland an der Macht? Dieselbe, aus der unsere Innenministerin und unser Außenminister kommen. Komisch, dass der Landeshauptmann keinen Finger rührt. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und was genau daran ist verwerflich?
> 
> Wenn das Volk nicht will, will es halt nicht.


Welches Volk? Dieses „Wir sind das Volk“-Sammelsurium? 



Ruptet schrieb:


> Genau DAS wollen viele nicht.
> Die Flüchtlinge müssen zuerst in Sammelbecken einquartiert werden um zu sehen, ob man sie überhaupt auf die Bevölkerung loslassen kann .... momentan spielt diese eher das Versuchskaninchen. Oder denkst du wirklich bei den Flüchtlingen handelt es sich ausschließlich um Engel ?


Und du schreibst als ob es sich um Tiere handelt. Hat man die Ostdeutschen alle in Sporthallen untergebracht um zu sehen, ob sie auf die Bevölkerung losgelassen werden können? Du glaubst, es handle sich ausschließlich um Kinderfresser und Schwerverbrecher? 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich habe auch eine zweite Umfrage verlinkt, wo sich 48% für eine Begrenzung und 46% dagegen aussprachen.
> 
> Vorallem guck dich doch um. Die AfD wird stärker, in Europa sind konservative Kräfte auf dem Vormarsch und selbst ehemals liberale Länder wie Schweden fahren plötzlich einen harten Kurs.
> 
> Nur Deutschlands Generalsekretärin des Zentralkomitees will das anders.


Und gleichzeitig verkaufen Länder wie Deutschland genug Waffen, die wiederum ein Grund für Flüchtlinge sind. Besser die Grenzen zu, dann wird alles gut werden. 



the_leon schrieb:


> Wenn wir von einer Million Flüchtlingen ausgehen sind wir bei 60 Milliarden.
> Wenn ich das hier: Fluchtlinge: Die Kosten der Abschottung | ZEIT ONLINE auf die deutsche Grenze aufrechne komme ich auf 1,7 Milliarden.
> Was ist hier teurer.
> 
> ...


Ach so, die Bewachung ist also gratis, die Baugenehmigungen bekommt man auch ohne weiteres. Und was ist ein ordentlicher Zaun? 


the_leon schrieb:


> Ja, aber bei den meisten Deutschen hört der Spaß auf, wenn es um den Benzinpreis geht.
> Zeigt auch die Umfrage.
> 96,2% dagegen.
> Mir is der Benzinpreis aber egal, ich fahre eh nur DieseL
> ...


Zeig mir die Umfrage in der Menschen für eine Kostenerhöhung sind. 



Ruptet schrieb:


> Habe ich das behauptet ? Aber ein einziger Teufel unter 99 Engel trifft dann wieder einen Unschuldigen - willst du das verantworten ? Was gibt uns das Recht, einen mutmaßlichen Teufel auf unschuldige Menschen loszulassen, die mit der Sache nichts zu tun haben ?
> Genau wegen sowas geht unsere Sicherheit flöten und das Vertrauen in den Staat.
> 
> Es ist vollkommen menschlich neuem gegenüber erstmal skeptisch zu sein und vorallem verlangt es die Sicherheit, dass man fremde zuerst in "unser Szenario" steckt und schaut wie sie sich verhalten bevor man sie auf die Zivilbevölkerung loslässt.


Und wie willst du die „Teufel“ erkennen? Haben die alle Hörner oder ein Schild an dem man das erkennt? 
Skepsis ist ok, aber Skepsis darf nicht dazu führen alles Neue zu verteufeln, schlecht zu reden und abzulehnen. 
Ich würde gerne auch mal alle Österreicher/Deutschen überprüfen lassen, gibt da auch genug Verbrecher, aber vor denen hat man ja nicht Angst. 
Aber du stellst lieber alle Menschen unter Generalverdacht. Es könnte ja was sein. Wo bleibt deine Skepsis gegenüber Deutschen? Ach, ist ja nicht so tragisch, sind ja unsere Leute und sie sind nicht neu, da ist Skepsis völlig unangebracht. 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wieso? Es sind nichttödliche Waffen.
> 
> Warum sollten das ähnlich sein wie ein Schusswaffengebrauch? Schlagstock, Pefferspray und Wasserwerfer sind auch nichttödliche Waffen die die Polizei ständig benutzt.


Taser sind auch nichttödliche Waffen, und wieviele Menschen sterben in den USA daran? Ja, versteck dich einfach hinter künstlichen Begriffen, macht es einfach, man muss nicht argumentieren. 
Wenn du die Dinger gegen Flüchtlinge einsetzen willst, dann bitte auch gegen randalierende Hooligans, Nazis oder sonstige Verbrecher. 
Ach ja, gegen die Schallwellen hilft Gehörschutz. 


Ruptet schrieb:


> Mir geht es doch nicht um Kollektivstrafen... BEVOR man sie überhaupt auf die Zivilbevölkerung loslässt, muss geklärt werden ob sie eine Gefahr sind oder nicht..... nicht 100 Flüchtlinge abschieben, weil einer Mist baut.


Dann will ich in Österreich auch alle deutschen Staatsbürger zuerst in Auffanglagern haben, könnte ja ein Verbrecher darunter sein.


----------



## Nightslaver (24. Februar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Und wie willst du die „Teufel“ erkennen? Haben die alle Hörner oder ein Schild an dem man das erkennt?



Na denn Teufel erkennt man an der markanten Nase und denn Kotletten (Peots), ach Moment, nein, das waren ja die anderen "bösen" Menschen die man daran erkennen soll...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Müssen die Waffen nicht inzwischen im Schießverein im Tresor aufbewahrt werden?
> Ich weiß gerade nicht, wie die Regelung ist, aber nach dem letzten Amoklauf in einer Schule -- der Täter war Sportschütze, wenn ich nicht irre -- sollte das mit der Aufbewahrung geändert werden.



Die Forderung wird nach jedem Amoklauf von vielerlei Seiten erhoben, aber bislang haben Waffenhersteller-Lobby und die treuen Stammwähler in den Schützenvereinen noch immer den Ausschlag gegeben.




Ruptet schrieb:


> Ja...ich fühle mich mit knappen 1,90m und trainierten 95kg auch sicher auf der Straße, aber erzähl das mal den Frauen ... meine abendliche Hauptbeschäftigung besteht mittlerweile darin, Freundinnen zu begleiten, weil sie nach Einbruch der Nacht Angst haben auf die Straße zu gehen...vorallem in abgelegeneren Orten und das ist vollkommen verständlich.



Da du ja recht umfangreiche Beobachtungen gemacht haben müsstest:
Wie oft begenest du auf diesen Schutzgängen Personen, die sich offensichtlich aufgrund deiner Präsenz zurückziehen?




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Dann muss man die Polizei eben besser ausrüsten, auch mit Maschinenpistolen wie in Bahnhöfen und Flughäfen.
> Die Polizei muss wieder eine abschreckende Wirkung haben.



Für amerikanische Verhältnisse? Nein danke. Wer heute auf Polizisten schießt macht das garantiert nicht aus Mangel an Abschreckung, eher im Gegenteil.




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die werden dann ungefähr so demokratisch wie die Wahlen in Nordkorea.
> Da betreibt er eh wieder Wahlfälschung, wird den meisten aber auch egal sein, da sie momentan erstmal das Land wiederaufbauen müssen.



Beim aktuellen Zustand in Syrien muss sich nicht einmal jemand an Fälschung versuchen, da sind faire Wahlen einfach unmöglich.




Seeefe schrieb:


> Es kommt schon drauf an wie man Selbstjustiz definiert.
> 
> Zum Beispiel ist es in einigen Ländern legitim Menschen die Hausfriedensbruch begehen zu erschießen, also wärend der Hausfriedensbruch vonstatten geht. Das würde ich als Selbstjustiz geltend machen, auch wenn es das Gesetz vielleicht nicht verbietet. Aber in diesem Moment entscheidet nicht die Gemeinschaft oder ein legitimierter Richter, sondern die Person am Abzug.



Gibt es irgend ein Land auf der Welt, dass das als Selbstjustiz definiert? Ich weiß, dass es einige Länder gibt, die den Schusswaffengebrauch gegen Eindringlinge allgemein als Verteidigung zulassen und nicht alzu hohe Ansprüche an das Bedrohungsszenario stellen. Aber das Grundprinzip ist dabei immer noch die Straffreiheit bei Begehung einer Gewalttat aus Notwehr heraus, nicht die Vollstreckung der Todesstrafe im Rahmen von Selbstjustiz.


----------



## Ruptet (24. Februar 2016)

Also einfach alles rein ins Land und Ausrutscher wie der 10 jährige Junge, der in Wien von einem Flüchtling vergewaltigt wurde, nimmt man halt in Kauf - Kollateralschaden ?

Aber gut, vertrauen wir einfach auf das gute in jedem Menschen - über 70% der Flüchtlinge keine Papiere ? Egal - ob braver Bürger, Krimineller oder ehemaliger Dschihadist - in Europa bekommt jeder eine zweite Chance 

Und bezüglich O24 - einfach mal am Bahnhof/in U-Bahn Stationen die Augen aufmachen und umsehen, dazu braucht es keine seriöse Quelle.


----------



## Leob12 (24. Februar 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Also einfach alles rein ins Land und Ausrutscher wie der 10 jährige Junge, der in Wien von einem Flüchtling vergewaltigt wurde, nimmt man halt in Kauf - Kollateralschaden ?
> 
> Aber gut, vertrauen wir einfach auf das gute in jedem Menschen - über 70% der Flüchtlinge keine Papiere ? Egal - ob braver Bürger, Krimineller oder ehemaliger Dschihadist - in Europa bekommt jeder eine zweite Chance
> 
> Und bezüglich O24 - einfach mal am Bahnhof/in U-Bahn Stationen die Augen aufmachen und umsehen, dazu braucht es keine seriöse Quelle.



Jaja, derselbe Käse wie die Überwachung im Namen des Anti-Terrorkampfes. 
Wie gesagt, warum forderst du nicht die gleiche Behandlung für Deutsche? Könnte ja auch ein Vergewaltiger darunter sein. 

Und selbst mit deiner Internierung: Wie willst du den Vergewaltiger und 100 Leuten finden? Erleuchte uns bitteschön, eine Antwort auf diese Frage hast du noch nicht gegeben. 
Bist du psychologisch derart bewandert dass du es nach einem Gespräche feststellen kannst?


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Februar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Bist du psychologisch derart bewandert dass du es nach einem Gespräche feststellen kannst?


Ein Psychologe könnte dir wahrscheinlich sagen ob jemand dazu neigt, aber mit Sicherheit auch nicht in einer Einzelsitzung und selbst dann vermutlich auch nicht mit 100%iger Garantie, denn soweit ich mich in der Materie auskenne haben selbst nicht wenige "normale" Menschen ab und zu merkwürdige Phantasien von denen man dann erstmal ausgehen könnte das es entsprechend Vergewaltiger sind.
Aber nur weil ein Mensch solche Phantasien hat bedeutet das noch nicht automatisch das er auch zwangsläufig zum Vergewaltiger wird.
Manch einer hat solche Phantasien und vergewaltigt sein ganzes Leben lang niemanden.

Hinzu kommt es völlig utopisch ist hunderttausende Menschen darauf psychologisch untersuchen zu wollen das würde vermutlich Jahre bis Jahrzehnte dauern.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. Februar 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Die Grenze lag glaube ich bei um die 400 Antworten bei so Umfragen kram müsste aber auch irgendwo bestimmt genauer Stehen würde mich Wundern wenn das nicht genau reguliert ist



Die genaue Höhe hängt von der Wahl der Antwortmöglichkeiten ab, bei einer Entweder/Oder-Frage ohne Zwischenabstufungen ist es natürlich viel einfacher, als bei einer Fragestellung mit einem halben Dutzend Antwortmöglichkeiten. 1000 Leute ist aber die Faustregel, ab der eine Befragung weiterer Personen für sich die Repräsentativität kaum noch steigern kann und man eher an der richtigen Gewichtung im Rahmen der Auswertung arbeiten sollte. Normalerweise sind da alle Meinungen in ausreichender Anzahl vertreten, damit Rundungsfehler kleiner sind als die ohnehin bestehende Messgenauigkeit. Wenn man die Antworter dann entsprechend ihrer Zugehörigkeit zu Bevölkerungsgruppen richtig wichtet, ist das Ergebnis repräsentativ. Wenn man das falsch macht hätten auch zehnmal mehr Antworten nicht geholfen, man würde mit quasi gleichen Zahlenverhältnissen genauso falsch rechnen. Theoretisch kann eine gute Umfrage mit 1000 Teilnehmern sogar repräsentativer sein, als eine Bundestagswahl, an der bekanntermaßen bestimmte Schichte gehäuft nicht teilnehmen. (Praktisch ist es natürlich so, dass z.B. Wahlumfragen auch anhand der Umfrage- und Wahlergebnisse vorrangehender Wahlen gewichtet werden.)




Verminaard schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht wurde die EU ausschliesslich fuer die Wirtschaft gemacht.
> Und damit man unangenehme Politiker woanders stationieren kann, ohne das sie im eigenen Land unangenehm werden koennen.
> 
> Kann man mal bitte "die Werte" im Einzelnen formulieren?
> Irgendwie ist das so ein schwammiger Begriff.



Europäische Erklärung der Menschenrechte sagt dir etwas?
Die Präambeln einiger EU-Werke enthalten auch ein paar Verweise.
In einem aber hast du recht: Politik ist heutzutage zu >90% Wirtschaftspolitik. Und das spiegelt sich auch in der EU. (Wobei ich die Quote von Idealisten im Europaparlament noch deutlich höher einschätze, als in den meisten Nationalparlamenten. Mag auch daran liegen, dass sowieso der Rat den Ton angibt und deswegen die großen, stärker wirtschaftsorientierten Parteien sich nicht sonderlich drum kümmern)




Ruptet schrieb:


> Ein Grenzzaun ist natürlich auch nicht billig, aber da muss man sich wenigstens keine Sorgen machen, dass er abbrennt
> 
> Nein einen Zaun kann sich Deutschland locker leisten, den baut man auch nur 1x



Einen Zaun über den niemand drüberkommt? Ich habe ja schon mal vorgerechnet, wie teuer ein Absperrzaun nach Vorbild von Heiligendamm wäre. Aber einen Zaun, über den ohne weitere (noch wesentlich kostspieligere, s.o.) personelle Sicherheitsmaßnahmen niemand rüberkommt, den hat noch keiner erfunden geschweige denn kostengünstig gebaut. EU-Versuche laufen aber, siehe Melia. Bislang ergebnisslos.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich habe auch nicht behauptet etwas anderes zu beschreiben.
> Aber genau deshalb, bei solchen Paralellen, sollte man sich als gebildeter Mensch, der über ein Mindestmaß an Fähigkeit für eine sachliche Betachtung verügt, halt auch schon mal fragen ob das eigene Bild vom dummen Rechten und dummen unwilligen Migranten halt passt. Woran liegt es das wir in unserer Gesellschaft zwei Strömungen haben die sich im Grunde ihrer Ausrichtung, Abneigung und eigenen Welt so stark ehnlich sind und beide eines absolut gemeinsam haben, eine tiefe Ablehnung gegen unsere Werte und Gesellschaft?



Wir haben weit mehr als zwei solcher Strömungen. Zahlreiche Subkulturen grenzen sich von der Mehrheitsgesellschaft ab und wenn ihre Mitglieder teilweise unbeschäftigt oder nur in Hilfsjobs tätig sind, gilt schnell die ganze Gruppe als "asozial". Ob du da die selbsternannt "coolen Türken", rechte Jugendliche, Studenten der Geisteswissenschaften, Punks, Emos oder WoW-Spieler nimmst - die Unterschiede sind gering. Eine Besonderheit bei Rechten und Migranten ist lediglich die Kombination aus Gruppengröße (die beschriebenen Hintergründe im Falle der Migrationshintergründler sind schlichtweg häufiger gegeben, als für x-beliebige popkulturell definierte Gruppen, bei den Rechten würde ich auf gut organisierte Rekrutierungssysteme tippen) und die Verwandtschaft zu kleinkriminellen und/oder gewaltbereiten Gruppen, die ein ähnliches Auftreten pflegen. Das bedrohliche Verhalten letzterer wird dann auf erstere Übertragen, so dass diese Subkulturen deutlich mehr Aufmerksamkeit erhalten, als angemessen wäre. Von der migrantisch geprägten Jugendkultur ist es beispielsweise gar nicht so weit zum urdeutschen Hipster, aber weil der Dealer an der Ecke nicht den Kleidungsstil von letzterem prägt, ernten Sonnenbrillenträger in komischen Klamotten auf überteuerten Fahrrädern ganz andere Blicke, als Sonnenbrillenträger in komischen Klamotten in übertunten 3er BMWs, die genausowenig kriminell sind (sieht man von Ruhestörung ab, wobei mich da Smartphones mittlerweile häufiger nerven, als Autos). Umgekehrt gibt es im anarchistischen Spektrum ein paar Gruppierungen, die durchaus zu Kleindiebstählen oder zur Gewaltausübung neigen - die aber im Vergleich zur organisierten Rechten und zu den beschriebenen Gruppen so klein sind, dass sie ebenfalls niemand beachtet.

Kurzfassung: Eigentlich läuft in weiten Teilen unserer Gesellschaft etwas schief, in einigen Fällen ist es aber vor allem die Wahrnehmung aus der (ungerechtfertige) Brisanz entsteht.



> Diese Thematik scheint ja schließlich auf beiden Seiten zuzutreffen, sowohl auf die vom linken Flügel der Gesellschaft verhassten Rechtsextremen, als auch auf die vom rechten Flügel verhassten Ausländer.
> Statt aber nun die Mitte unserer Gesellschaft etwas dafür tut diese Leute zurück in die Mitte unserer Gesellschaft zu bekommen schaffen Politik und Bürger einfach nur ein stumpfes Klima des Hasses, der Feindbilder und Abgrenzung und befeuern somit die von ihnen oft gefürchtete Bildung einer paralellen, mit ihren Werten und Vorstellungen, unvereinbaren Gesellschaft.



Das ist dass, was ich hier schon mehrfach und insbesondere auch an AFD und Pegida kritisiert habe: Viel zu oft geht es nur noch um "dagegen". Und das kennt automatisch kein Abgrenzung zum Extrem und hat keinerlei kontruktiven Elemente. Es hat auch nichts, woran sich irgend jemand beteiligen kann, was Leute zusammenführen könnte.
"Zurück in die Mitte der Gesllschaft zu holen" ist dabei fast schon Teil des Problems. Wieso definiert man "die (eine, einzig wahre akzeptable) Mitte" gegenüber "allem anderen"? Es gibt einen relativ großen Spielraum des persönlichen Lebens, den eigentlich jeder frei gestalten könnte und trotzdem partizipiert man in allen wichtigen gemeinschaftlichen Aspekten an der Gemeinschaft. Würden die Konservativen z.B. mal dafür eintreten, dass man die Rechtsstaatlichkeit achtet und seinen Mitmenschen nicht schadet, wären sie für viele anschlussfähig. Stattdessen muss man aber gleich noch dem heteronormativen christlich-abendländischem Ideal entsprechen. Ein Schwuler Muslim aus der Sahelzone gehört für die selbst ernannte Mitte erstmal per se nicht dabei und muss seine Zugehörigkeit selbst dann ständig neu unter Beweiß stellen, wenn er seine Freizeit nur im Schrebergarten mit Laubsägearbeiten zur deutschen Geschichte verbringt.



> Es ist halt auch einfacher sich abzugrenzen und jemanden als unakzeptabel zu titulieren und sich somit nicht mit ihm befassen zu müssen als sich eingestehen zu müssen das es in unserer Gesellschaft schon lange eine Schieflage gibt die dafür sorgt das Menschen in bestimmte Extreme abrutschen und das diese Schieflage vor allem dadurch zustande kommt das diese Menschen von der Mitte unserer Gesellschaft abgekoppelt werden, sei es durch die Ausgrenzung wegen ihrer Herkunft, Diskreminierung wegen ihrer sozial schwachen Position, oder weil sie in unserer Gesellschaft irgendwo durch ein Leistungsraster gefallen sind das auf ihre Person keine Anwendung erlaubte.
> 
> Letztlich ist halt alles von dem was wir hier haben am Ende etwas das wir uns nur selbst hausgemacht eingehandelt haben, da wirst du mir doch sicher zustimmen?



Jein. Es gibt durchaus auch Strukturen, die so weit zurückreichen und so organisiert sind, dass ich nicht das inkludierende "wir" gebrauchen würde. Gerade im rechten Sektor sind eben einfach organisierte Kader unterwegs (im links-kommunistischen auch, aber ohne Erfolg und nur mit der Lupe zu finden) und deren Aktivitäten habe "ich" nicht hausgemacht. Aber ja: Die Gesellschaft liefert wunderbare Grundlagen für Abspaltungsprozesse jeglicher Art.




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die Täter von Köln bekommen Bewährungsstrafen. Aber Hauptsache man fordert dann bei Clausnitz die volle Härte des Gesetzes.
> Köln: Urteile nach Diebstählen an Silvester am Hauptbahnhof - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Prozesse nach Silvester in Koln: Keine Kuschljustiz - Panorama - Suddeutsche.de
> 
> Langsam glaube ich, man *will* Hass schüren...



Was ist an den Strafen auszusetzen? Es sind nicht die Täter von ""100ten Vergewaltigungen"", sondern die Täter von zwei-drei kleinen Taschendiebstählen. Dafür sind die Strafen angemessen.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Abschiebung




Du hast die Artikel aber schon gelesen, oder? Die verurteilten halten sich seit Jahren illegal in Deutschland, vermutlich in der gesamten EU, auf und haben keinerlei Aufenthaltsstatus. Die müssten vollkommen unabhängig von ihren Taten auf Abschiebelisten stehen (genaugenommen wäre eine nicht-Bewährungsstrafe also schon eine Belohnung gewesen), nur konnte man bislang nicht ermitteln, wohin man sie überhaupt abschieben muss.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Februar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wir haben weit mehr als zwei solcher Strömungen. Zahlreiche Subkulturen grenzen sich von der Mehrheitsgesellschaft ab und wenn ihre Mitglieder teilweise unbeschäftigt oder nur in Hilfsjobs tätig sind, gilt schnell die ganze Gruppe als "asozial". Ob du da die selbsternannt "coolen Türken", rechte Jugendliche, Studenten der Geisteswissenschaften, Punks, Emos oder WoW-Spieler nimmst - die Unterschiede sind gering. Eine Besonderheit bei Rechten und Migranten ist lediglich die Kombination aus Gruppengröße (die beschriebenen Hintergründe im Falle der Migrationshintergründler sind schlichtweg häufiger gegeben, als für x-beliebige popkulturell definierte Gruppen, bei den Rechten würde ich auf gut organisierte Rekrutierungssysteme tippen) und die Verwandtschaft zu kleinkriminellen und/oder gewaltbereiten Gruppen, die ein ähnliches Auftreten pflegen. Das bedrohliche Verhalten letzterer wird dann auf erstere Übertragen, so dass diese Subkulturen deutlich mehr Aufmerksamkeit erhalten, als angemessen wäre. Von der migrantisch geprägten Jugendkultur ist es beispielsweise gar nicht so weit zum urdeutschen Hipster, aber weil der Dealer an der Ecke nicht den Kleidungsstil von letzterem prägt, ernten Sonnenbrillenträger in komischen Klamotten auf überteuerten Fahrrädern ganz andere Blicke, als Sonnenbrillenträger in komischen Klamotten in übertunten 3er BMWs, die genausowenig kriminell sind (sieht man von Ruhestörung ab, wobei mich da Smartphones mittlerweile häufiger nerven, als Autos). Umgekehrt gibt es im anarchistischen Spektrum ein paar Gruppierungen, die durchaus zu Kleindiebstählen oder zur Gewaltausübung neigen - die aber im Vergleich zur organisierten Rechten und zu den beschriebenen Gruppen so klein sind, dass sie ebenfalls niemand beachtet.
> 
> Kurzfassung: Eigentlich läuft in weiten Teilen unserer Gesellschaft etwas schief, in einigen Fällen ist es aber vor allem die Wahrnehmung aus der (ungerechtfertige) Brisanz entsteht.



Natürlich haben wir mehr als 2 dieser Strömungen aber hier im Forum und auch der Realität sind halt grade diese beiden Strömungen besonders in denn Diskusionen präsent und entsprechend habe ich halt darauf hingewiesen das auch diese beiden Gruppen starke Gemeinsamkeiten besitzen. 
Darüber hinaus gibt es selbstredend genug andere Gruppen die ehnlich Merkmale aufweisen und die im Grunde nicht weniger Aufmerksamkeit verdienen, oder aber das diese beiden Gruppen nicht mehr als die anderen verdienen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das ist dass, was ich hier schon mehrfach und insbesondere auch an AFD und Pegida kritisiert habe: Viel zu oft geht es nur noch um "dagegen". Und das kennt automatisch kein Abgrenzung zum Extrem und hat keinerlei kontruktiven Elemente. Es hat auch nichts, woran sich irgend jemand beteiligen kann, was Leute zusammenführen könnte.
> "Zurück in die Mitte der Gesllschaft zu holen" ist dabei fast schon Teil des Problems. Wieso definiert man "die (eine, einzig wahre akzeptable) Mitte" gegenüber "allem anderen"? Es gibt einen relativ großen Spielraum des persönlichen Lebens, den eigentlich jeder frei gestalten könnte und trotzdem partizipiert man in allen wichtigen gemeinschaftlichen Aspekten an der Gemeinschaft. Würden die Konservativen z.B. mal dafür eintreten, dass man die Rechtsstaatlichkeit achtet und seinen Mitmenschen nicht schadet, wären sie für viele anschlussfähig. Stattdessen muss man aber gleich noch dem heteronormativen christlich-abendländischem Ideal entsprechen. Ein Schwuler Muslim aus der Sahelzone gehört für die selbst ernannte Mitte erstmal per se nicht dabei und muss seine Zugehörigkeit selbst dann ständig neu unter Beweiß stellen, wenn er seine Freizeit nur im Schrebergarten mit Laubsägearbeiten zur deutschen Geschichte verbringt.



Nun das sehe ich etwas anders als du, oder aber vieleicht habe ich es auch ungünstig formuliert. Momentan fehlt es meiner Meinung nach genau daran, an einer gesunden Mitte. Wir haben momentan Strömungen die ehr nach Links, oder aber Rechts gehen, die Akzeptanz von einer gesunden Einstellung in der Mitte beider Ansichten fehlt aber. Das bedeutet das der einen Gruppe die Akzeptanz für die Ansichten der anderen fehlt und man diese tolerieren kann weil man halt nicht von der Gesellschaft abgekanzelt worden ist, oder aber halt so starke Vorteile aus ihr zieht das man schon die Realität und Akzeptanz für andere Ansichten als die eigene aus den Augen verliert, oder verloren hat.

In einer gesunden Mitte kann man sowohl akzeptieren das es Zuwanderung gibt als auch das man das persöhnlich nicht möchte und wenn es nur persöhnliche Aversion ist die dagegen spricht (ich mag zum Beispiel auch keine schwarzheutigen Menschen in meinem persöhnlichen Umfeld, hat keinen logisch nachvollziehbaren Grund, kann ich nicht mal selbst nachvollziehen warum das so ist, ist aber so, trotzdem gestehe ich auch einer Person schwarzer Hautfarbe zu hier leben zu dürfen, zu arbeiten, oder neben mir in die Wohnung zu ziehen, solange sie nicht mein persöhnliches Umfeld zwanghaft tangiert, strich sie das auch akzeptieren kann und macht mich auch nicht gleich zum Rassisten).
Genau diese Eigenschaft fehlt aber in unserer Gesellschaft, meiner Meinung nach auch beiden Seiten. 
Ich hoffe es ist verständlich wie ich das meine?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Jein. Es gibt durchaus auch Strukturen, die so weit zurückreichen und so organisiert sind, dass ich nicht das inkludierende "wir" gebrauchen würde. Gerade im rechten Sektor sind eben einfach organisierte Kader unterwegs (im links-kommunistischen auch, aber ohne Erfolg und nur mit der Lupe zu finden) und deren Aktivitäten habe "ich" nicht hausgemacht. Aber ja: Die Gesellschaft liefert wunderbare Grundlagen für Abspaltungsprozesse jeglicher Art.



Latenter Rassismus wie er im rechten Sektor zu finden ist ist nun auch noch nicht so alt und findet seine Wurzeln im Grunde mit dem Anbruch des Kolonialismus und beruht  vor allem auf mangelnder persöhnlicher Macht die man bei anderen kompensiert indem man die "Überlegenheit" (technologisch, kulturell, ect.) auf schwächere "anderesartige" Menschen ausübt. 
Also im Grunde ist auch das ein Ergebnis unserer sozialen, wirtschaftlichen und gesellschaftlichen Strukturen, vor allem im 19 und 20 Jahrhundert. Zuvor gab es diesen latenten Rassismus gegen andere "Rassen" in dieser Art nur eingeschrenkt (man denke nur mal an denn Umstand das das römische Reich zum Beispiel einen schwarzen Kaiser hatte) oder Nordeurpäer und Schwarzafrikaner über jahrhunderte weitestgehend friedlich im Morgenland und Nordafrika zusammengelebt haben.


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Februar 2016)

*Nightslaver* 

Wieso magst du denn keine schwarzhäutigen Menschen in deinem Umfeld? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du, oder sonst jemand hier im Forum, Schwarze wie Will Smith, Boateng oder Obama, um nur einige Beispiele zu nennen, die mir auf die Schnelle einfallen, nicht in deinem Freundeskreis haben willst, nur weil sie schwarz sind. Ja sicher, Ambu Woka Baka Asa Allle, frisch aus dem Busch eingeflogen, der kaum Deutsch kann, sich stets in Überlautstärke unterhält und jeden Tag ein Huhn in seiner Wohnung schlachtet, würde ich auch nicht in meinem Umfeld haben wollen, wenngleich ich ihn selbstverständlich als Mensch respektieren würde. Aber viele Schwarze sind doch total angepasst an die westliche Kultur und unterscheiden sich in ihrer Mentalität nicht von gewöhnlichen Deutschen. Ist es die bisweilen weniger zivilisierte Kultur, die einigen schwarzen Migranten anhaftet und die dich stört oder hast du tatsächlich etwas gegen die Hautfarbe per se?


----------



## Leob12 (25. Februar 2016)

Es ist einfach nur lächerlich jemanden aufgrund seiner Hautfarbe nicht im Umfeld haben zu wollen. Das ist einfach irrational und einen Grund gibt es dafür nicht. Aufgrund der Hautfarbe jemanden nicht im persönlichen Umfeld haben zu wollen, und dafür noch Akzeptanz einfordern, das ist doch leicht widersprüchlich. 
Was würde du denn machen, wenn du beruflich mit so einer Person zu tun hättest? Verweigern? Sorry, aber das ist wirklich irrational. Die Hautfarbe ist doch wirklich nebensächlich. Vielleicht hast du ja auch Angst vor "dem Anderen".


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> *Nightslaver*
> 
> Wieso magst du denn keine schwarzhäutigen Menschen in deinem Umfeld? Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass du, oder sonst jemand hier im Forum, Schwarze wie Will Smith, Boateng oder Obama, um nur einige Beispiele zu nennen, die mir auf die Schnelle einfallen, nicht in deinem Freundeskreis haben willst, nur weil sie schwarz sind. Ja sicher, Ambu Woka Baka Asa Allle, frisch aus dem Busch eingeflogen, der kaum Deutsch kann, sich stets in Überlautstärke unterhält und jeden Tag ein Huhn in seiner Wohnung schlachtet, würde ich auch nicht in meinem Umfeld haben wollen, wenngleich ich ihn selbstverständlich als Mensch respektieren würde. Aber viele Schwarze sind doch total angepasst an die westliche Kultur und unterscheiden sich in ihrer Mentalität nicht von gewöhnlichen Deutschen. Ist es die bisweilen weniger zivilisierte Kultur, die einigen schwarzen Migranten anhaftet und die dich stört oder hast du tatsächlich etwas gegen die Hautfarbe per se?



"Doch ich möchte keinen von diesen Personen in meinem Freundeskreis haben." 
Und es mag so sein das dass alles tolle Menschen sind und die sicher auch nett sind und super Kumpel, aber ich mag halt keine schwarzen in meinem Freundeskreis haben wollen, genauso wie für mich nie eine Freundin in betacht käme die schwarz ist, darum suche ich auch keinen persöhnlichen Kontakt zu ihnen der über alltäglich in der Gesellschaft unvermeidlichen hinaus geht.
Wie gesagt, das ist nicht rational, aber der Mensch ist nunmal nicht rational, oder ist es etwa rational das jemand keinen Fisch mag, ein anderer keien rote Bete, ein dritter Angst vor kleinen ungefährlichen Spinnen hat, der vierte Volksmusik bis auf den tot nicht ausstehn kann und da sofort an die Decke geht, der fünfte denn Frühling nicht leiden kann und der sechste mehr auf asiatische Frauen steht als auf alle anderen, oder jemand extrem schlechte Trashfilme mag und alles andere langweilig findet? Oder was ist mit der irrationalen Ansicht einen Menschen nur nicht zu mögen / kennenlernen zu wollen nur weil man sein Aussehn nicht mag? Ist das nicht auch diskreminierend? Regt sich da einer darüber auf das dass tagtäglich 1000fach passiert?
Wie gesagt, der Mensch besteht aus unzähligen Irrationalen Entscheidungen und Ansichten über die sich aber niemand aufregt, oder auf die Idee käme das diese rassistisch wären. Weil sie unser prinzipielles Zusammenleben nicht in Frage stellen.
Genau das macht meine Entscheidung aber auch nicht. 
Wie gesagt, ich habe nichts grundlegend gegen schwarze als Menschen und spreche ihnen, nur weil ich sie nicht in meinem Freundeskreis, oder persöhnlichen Umfeld haben möchte, irgendwelche Rechte, oder denn Aufentalt in Deutschland ab, aber trotzdem kann mich auch keiner zwingen einen schwarzen Freund / Freundin haben zu müssen, oder sie in meinem Umfeld (in der Wohnung) mögen zu müssen, oder mehr Kontakt zu ihnen zu haben als notwendig / unvermeidlich.

Wer das verlangt, obwohl ich mit meiner Ansicht keinem schade, oder auch nie einer schwarzen Person deshalb die Hilfe in einer Notsituation (Unfall, ect.) verweigern würde, ist für mich nicht mehr als genau so ein Rassist wie es der Neonazi ist der linke Autonome, oder der IS, oder jeder andere der irgend jemanden  aus Vorbehalten die Existenz abspenstig machen will, oder etwas aufzwingen möchte weil er das als unumstößliche gesellschaftliche "Norm" betachtet!



Leob12 schrieb:


> Es ist einfach nur lächerlich jemanden aufgrund seiner Hautfarbe nicht im Umfeld haben zu wollen. Das ist einfach irrational und einen Grund gibt es dafür nicht. Aufgrund der Hautfarbe jemanden nicht im persönlichen Umfeld haben zu wollen, und dafür noch Akzeptanz einfordern, das ist doch leicht widersprüchlich.



Gratulation, sie haben sich grade als eine Person geoutet die anderen, weil sie ihre eignenen Ansichten nicht vertritt diskreminieren, obwohl sie mit ihren Ansichten niemanden schadet, oder diskreminiert. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Was würde du denn machen, wenn du beruflich mit so einer Person zu tun hättest? Verweigern? Sorry, aber das ist wirklich irrational. Die Hautfarbe ist doch wirklich nebensächlich. Vielleicht hast du ja auch Angst vor "dem Anderen".



Habe ich doch geschrieben, genau lesen hilft:



> trotzdem gestehe ich auch einer Person schwarzer Hautfarbe zu hier leben  zu dürfen, zu arbeiten, oder neben mir in die Wohnung zu ziehen,  solange sie nicht mein persöhnliches Umfeld zwanghaft tangiert, strich  sie das auch akzeptieren kann



Ich arbeite mit dieser Person weil sie ja nunmal da ist und das notwendig ist für die Funktionalität und es auch nicht mein persöhnliches Umfeld tangiert(meine vier Wände, meinen Freundeskreis, meine Beziehung oder meine Freizeitaktivitäten.) 

Wie gesagt ich spreche deshalb keinen Menschen, nur weil er schwarz ist seine Existenz ab oder schreibe ihm vor wo, außerhalb meines Privatbereichs, er sich aufhalten darf, oder grüße ihn deshalb im Treppenhaus nicht, oder messe ihm weniger Wert bei. Es ist halt nur eine irrationale, menschliche, Eigenschaft, von mir die nunmal so ist wie sie ist und hat auch nichts mit Angst zu tun, ich habe kein Problem damit mich mit schwarzen Menschen zu unterhalten, ich mag sie halt nur nicht um mich haben, wenn ich nicht muss.

Das hat jeder genauso zu tolerieren wie alles andere auch, solange dadurch niemand verletzt, oder schwer benachteiligt wird.
Wer das nicht tut, nur weil es nicht rational sein mag, zeigt auch nur das er nicht weniger ein Rassist ist als er es dem Neonazi, oder IS-Anhänger, oder der verängstigte Bürger ist der Leuten die Existenz deswegen abstritig machen will indem er ihnen Hilfe verweigert,  vorwirft. 


Mal ernsthaft darüber nachdenken!
Und vieleicht dann mal posten was bei diesen Gedanken raus gekommen ist.


----------



## Woohoo (25. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Doch ich möchte keinen von diesen Personen in meinem Freundeskreis haben.
> Und es mag so sein das dass alles tolle Menschen sind und die sicher auch nett sind und super Kumpel, aber ich mag halt keine schwarzen in meinem Freundeskreis haben wollen, genauso wie für mich nie eine Freundin in betacht käme die schwarz ist, darum suche ich auch keinen persöhnlichen Kontakt zu ihnen der über alltäglich in der Gesellschaft unvermeidlichen hinaus geht.



Wenn bei Talk-Radiosendungen Personen anrufen und warum auch immer über diesen Weg einen Partner suchen geben die Personen auch immer an ob sie z.B. blaue Augen oder eine bestimmte Haarfarbe bevorzugen. 

Alles kein Problem. Aber sobald jemand eine Hautfarbe ausschließt gehen die Moderatoren ab. 
"Das kann man doch nicht machen, du magst also keine Menschen mit dieser Hautfarbe" etc. 



fipS09 schrieb:


> Grenzen dicht machen würde vermutlich mehr Kosten als die doppelte Anzahl an Flüchtlingen.



Europa davor bewahren...unbezahlbar.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Februar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Wen schließt du mit „uns“ mit ein? Mich? Dann muss ich dich leider enttäuschen.



In diesem Falle meinte „uns“ der Westen.

Man muss sich hier nicht über die angebliche fehlende Pressefreiheit in Russland aufregen, wenn man die Türkei ständig jedes Vorgehen gegen Journalisten durchgehen lässt.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Syrien ist also noch ein souveräner Staat? Kann man sicher diskutieren.



Was gibt es da zu diskutieren? Es ist ein Land im Bürgerkrieg. Ändert das was an der Souveränität?



Leob12 schrieb:


> OE24, liegt ca auf Bild-Niveau, wenn nicht darunter. Super Quelle. Es wird nichtmal ein Autor genant.



Deshalb kann nicht sein, was nicht sein darf. 

Genau aus solchen Gründen nennt die schwedische Regierung auch seit 2005 nicht mehr, wer überproportionalen oft an Vergewaltigungen beteiligt ist.

Es ist einfach zu ehrlich und die Leute könnten auf den Gedanken kommen, dass die ganzen „Fachkräfte“ keine „Bereicherung“ sondern eine Belastung sind.

Vorallem eine volkswirtschaftliche.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Welches Volk? Dieses „Wir sind das Volk“-Sammelsurium?



Das Volk, das sich in Umfragen für Abschottung und Begrenzung der Zuwanderung ausspricht. 

Und das in Europa auch nicht alleine dasteht. Kein Land möchte mehr das „Wir schaffen das“ von Frau Merkel mitmachen.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und gleichzeitig verkaufen Länder wie Deutschland genug Waffen, die wiederum ein Grund für Flüchtlinge sind. Besser die Grenzen zu, dann wird alles gut werden.



Richtig. Einfach nicht reinlassen die illegalen Einwanderer.

Außerdem wohin soll man Waffen verkaufen, wenn nicht in Krisengebiete?  

Ich verkaufe ja auch keine Regenschirme in regenfreie Gebiete.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Taser sind auch nichttödliche Waffen, und wieviele Menschen sterben in den USA daran?



Weniger als bei Schusswaffengebrauch durch Beamte.

Und wie hoch ist der prozentuale Anteil an tödlichen Ausgängen bei Teasereinsätzen?

Absolute Zahlen lesen sich immer schön schaurig, aber ich hätte doch gerne mal den relativen Wert gehört.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ja, versteck dich einfach hinter künstlichen Begriffen, macht es einfach, man muss nicht argumentieren.



Was mach ich mir da einfach? 

Potenziell nichttödliche Waffen sind tödlichen Waffen vorzuziehen, oder nicht?



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wenn du die Dinger gegen Flüchtlinge einsetzen willst, dann bitte auch gegen randalierende Hooligans, Nazis oder sonstige Verbrecher.



Wasserwerfer, Pfefferspray und der Schlagstock werden bereits seit Jahren gegen diese Leute eingesetzt. Und das kann potenziell auch schlimm ausgehen.

Wo ist das Problem? Alles besser als Schusswaffen.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ach ja, gegen die Schallwellen hilft Gehörschutz.



A) Kommt ja nicht jeder illegale Einwanderer mit Gehörschutz und B) nützt den das beim Active Denial System auch nichts.

Da kriegen die eine schöne Sonnenbräune


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2016)

Es wird immer dreckiger im Land. Der Mob traut sich immer mehr zu:
Leipzig: Totes Schwein auf Baugelände für Moschee abgelegt - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Die AfD und Pegida sind für diese Taten mittelbar mitverantwortlich, weil die die Atmosphäre schaffen, dass sich dieser extrem feindliche Mob in dieser Art und Weise artikuliert. Diese Tat ist extrem schlimm, untergräbt sie so ziemlich alles, was wir an Werten im Land haben. 

Es ist an der Zeit, dass alle ehrliche und aufrichtigen Deutsche aufstehen und dem kleinen Teil von Rechtsradikalen und sonstigen Fremdenfeindlichen Strafttätern im gesamten öffentlichen Leben eine rote Karte zeigen. Diese Taten spalten eine Gesellschaft, und als nächstes schaffen es diese Dumpfbacken, das sich der überwiegende friedliche Teil unserer Mitbürger des islamischen Glaubens reagieren werden.

Als nächstes wird der Mob Moscheen anzünden und wir wären dann sind wieder an einem ähnlichen Punkt, wie vor 80 Jahren, als Synagogen brannten. Wie bekommen wir deutschfeindliche Rechtsradikale in unsere Gesellschaft integriert, oder welche anderen Maßnahmen müssen getroffen werden? Ansonsten glaube ich, dass diese Studie immer dichter an umsetzbare Lösungen kommt:
Der Postillon: Studie: Abschiebung von Nazis wurde Staatskasse um Milliarden entlasten

Mich wundert vor allem, dass sich demokratische Kräfte innerhalb der ehemaligen DDR nicht viel stärker von den Rechtsextremen distanzieren, die ständig einen alten friedlichen Kampfspruch "Wir sind das Volk", missbrauchen, um damit tief braune Kackscheiß zu vertreten.

Wo ist der Aufschrei der anständigen Sachsen? Warum ist es so ruhig? Wie man das interpretieren kann, sollte jedem klar sein.


----------



## Bärenmarke (25. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Mal drüber nachgedacht das es durch den Wegfall schneller wächst? Ich seh schon, typischer Fall von Lügenpresse.
> 
> Wir "links-grün versifften" sollen eure Fakten anerkennen aber ihr dürft natürlich selektieren



Der einzige der selektiert bist doch du... 
Und die Bertelsmannstiftung ist keine seriöse Quelle. Und wenn alle anderen Quellen was anderes sagen, sollte man sich schonmal Gedanken machen, wieso ausgerechnet die Bertelsmann Stiftung wieder auf ein anderes Ergebnis kommt. Zufall? Ich denke nicht...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Köln. Mit großem Abstand. Jedenfalls in den öffentlich rechtlichen Medien, in Foren und in den von mir gesehenen Tageszeitungen - möglich, dass es in rechten Blogs anders war.



Ich glaub eher du konsumierst zu viel linke Blogs, gerade die Öffis und die Tageszeitungen haben sich doch extrem viel Zeit gelassen was die wirklich Aufklärung der Vorfälle betrifft. Warum wohl nur? 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> weil nach 10 Jahren in die Integration in der Mehrheit der Fälle soweit fortgeschritten sein dürfte, dass diese Leute unterm Strich eine Bereicherung der Gesellschaft darstellen (es sei denn, man investiert gar nichts in Integration und hält die Leute 10 -oder mehr- Jahre lang in geschlossenen Lagern gefangen) und ein Wegzug einem wirtschaftlichen Verlust von verwertbarer Arbeitskraft entspräche


Die meisten die ich kenne sind auch nach 10 Jahren eher schlecht integriert, sprechen schlecht deutsch und haben oftmals auch keine Arbeit. Dein letzter Punkt ist zudem noch absoluter Humbug, da wir a) keine Arbeit für sie haben (ein Blick in die Arbeitslosenstatistik sollte da reichen und sie b) für eine Arbeit hier nicht qualifiziert sind bezüglich der Sprache, Bildung usw.

Des Weiteren sollte der Ansatzpunkt nicht sein sie zu integrieren, sondern ihnen vorübergehend einen sicheren Platz zum Leben geben und sie danach schnellst möglich wieder zurück führen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - weil es auch in 10 Jahren in einem zerstörten Land keine Lebensgrundlage für diese Leute gibt (es sei denn, wir bauen eine. Aber dann können wir ihnen ebensogut hier eine bauen, oder?)


Wieso sollten wir das machen? Haben wir sie zerstört? Um es vorzugreifen, nein haben wir nicht.
Genauso wenig wie wir sie hier aufnehmen müssen und ihnen hier eine Zukunft aufbauen, die uns einen Haufen Geld kostet und unsere Kultur noch mehr verwässert. (Wenn du es so schön findest, steht es dir im übrigen frei nach Syrien auszuwandern  )
Hast du dir einmal über die Konsequenzen gedanken gemacht?





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Was muss ich einem Bürgermeister, der seit Jahren über Wegzug klagt und darüber, dass sein Dorf ausstirbt, da noch erklären? Viele kleine Gemeinden in Deutschland betteln um Unterstützung, versuchen Infrastrukturanpassungen hinauszögern, liefern sich einen ruiniösen Kampf um Firmen und Einwohner - und jetzt gibts Einwohner Gratis inklusive gesichertem Grundeinkommen vom Staat und zusätzlicher Arbeitsplätze.
> Das einzige, was man einem ablehnden Bürgermeister da erklären müsste, sind wohl die Kapitel des Grundgesetzes, die sich mit Menschenrechen und dem Diskriminierungsverbot wegen Herkunft beschäftigen.



Vielleicht solltest du dir das Grundgesetz nochmal genau anschauen, da steht nirgends geschrieben, dass man illegalen Zuflucht gewähren und sie versorgen muss.
Ansonsten bringt das seinem Dorf auch nichts, da es trotzdem keine Arbeitsplätze gibt, die Kosten für die Unterbringung steigen (was die anderen Einwohner tragen müssen) und genau das führt dann auch letzendlich zu Unruhen. Also lose lose für alle.
Menschen aus einem anderen Kulturkreis zu integrieren, hat in der Vergangenheit noch nie geklappt, sollte dir eig zu denken geben...





Two-Face schrieb:


> Regierung = Exekutive
> Gerichte = Judikative
> 
> Was bitteschön hat die Regierung mit unseren Gerichten zu tun?
> ...



Und weil die Richter usw. alle so unabhängig sind und nach geltendem Recht urteilen, bezahlen wir auch alle GEZ...
Ich hoffe du findest den Fehler...



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Als ob Ihr einen Grund für euren Hass bräuchtet...



Denk ich mir bei deinen Beiträgen auch immer, wie kann man nur so einen Hass auf das eigene Land haben?


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es wird immer dreckiger im Land. Der Mob traut sich immer mehr zu:
> Leipzig: Totes Schwein auf Baugelände für Moschee abgelegt - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Die AfD und Pegida sind für diese Taten mittelbar mitverantwortlich, weil die die Atmosphäre schaffen, dass sich dieser extrem feindliche Mob in dieser Art und Weise artikuliert. Diese Tat ist extrem schlimm, untergräbt sie so ziemlich alles, was wir an Werten im Land haben.



Ach die Leier mal wieder.

Dann sind die Regierungsparteien und die Oppositionsparteien auch für die Taten in Köln mittelbar mitverantwortlich, weil sich durch die Aufgabe der Grenzen und ein „Wir schaffen das“ eine Atmosphäre geschaffen haben, in der jeder illegale Einwanderer ohne Probleme ins Land kommt und keine Angst haben muss, abgeschoben zu werden.

Auch interessant das diese Tat „extrem schlimm“ sein soll. Da ist ja an einem Wochenende auf dem Kiez mehr los.

Aber die Täter passen dann meist leider nicht ins gewünschte Bild.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist an der Zeit, dass alle ehrliche und aufrichtigen Deutsche aufstehen und dem kleinen Teil von Rechtsradikalen und sonstigen Fremdenfeindlichen Strafttätern im gesamten öffentlichen Leben eine rote Karte zeigen. Diese Taten spalten eine Gesellschaft, und als nächstes schaffen es diese Dumpfbacken, das sich der überwiegende friedliche Teil unserer Mitbürger des islamischen Glaubens reagieren werden.



Und welche „überwiegend friedlichen“ Muslime?

Diese hier?



			
				Die Welt schrieb:
			
		

> "Ein Drittel bis zur Hälfte der Muslime in Westeuropa stimmen mit der Ideologie und den Zielen der Gewalttäter überein."





			
				Die Welt schrieb:
			
		

> "Trotz plakativer Bekenntnisse zum Rechtsstaat endet die Loyalität vieler Türken, Kurden und Araber dort, wo religiöse Gebote mit dem Grundgesetz kollidieren. Der Studie "Lebenswelten junger Muslime in Deutschland" zufolge stimmten 47 Prozent dem Satz "Die Befolgung der Gebote meiner Religion ist für mich wichtiger als die Demokratie" eher oder völlig zu.





			
				Die Welt schrieb:
			
		

> Laut WZB-Umfrage halten 45 Prozent der Muslime in Deutschland "religiöse Vorschriften für wichtiger als staatliche Rechtsnormen". In Frankreich, Belgien, Österreich und den Niederlanden tun dies sogar 70 Prozent und mehr.





			
				Die Welt schrieb:
			
		

> Dem Satz, man könne "Juden nicht trauen", stimmten laut WZB-Studie 28 Prozent der Muslime in Deutschland zu. Der Aussage, dass "Menschen jüdischen Glaubens überheblich und geldgierig" sind, pflichteten nach der Studie "Muslime in Deutschland" 15,7 Prozent aller muslimischen Jugendlichen bei, unter nicht zugewanderten deutschen nur 5,7 Prozent. Der Präsident des Zentralrats der Juden, Josef Schuster, forderte dazu auf, in Vierteln wie Berlin-Neukölln keine Kippa mehr zu tragen.



Total friedlich. 

Und immer mehr Europa erkennen die Gefahr auch:



			
				Die Welt schrieb:
			
		

> Die Kluft zwischen muslimischen Minderheiten und europäischen Mehrheitsgesellschaften ist nach allen Studien tiefer geworden. Die Zahl der Deutschen, die den Islam als bedrohlich empfinden, stieg laut Religionsmonitor der Bertelsmann-Stiftung von 53 Prozent 2012 auf 57 Prozent 2014. Dem Satz, der Islam passe nicht in die westliche Welt, stimmten 2012 noch 52 Prozent zu, 2014 waren es schon 61 Prozent.





			
				Die Welt schrieb:
			
		

> Bei unseren Nachbarn ist das Islambild teils noch düsterer. "Für etwa die Hälfte bis zwei Drittel der europäischen Bevölkerung passt der Islam nicht in die westliche Welt", resümiert der Religionsmonitor. In Frankreich sind Muslime nach den Pariser Anschlägen unwillkommener denn je. 62 Prozent der Franzosen wollen keine Flüchtlinge mehr aufnehmen, vorher waren es nur 52 Prozent.



Die Leute haben keine Lust mehr auf weitere Gewalttaten und Sonderrechte für eine kleine lautstarke Gruppe die sich hier nicht benehmen kann und unserer Gesetze nicht achten will.

Das Volk will das nicht.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Als nächstes wird der Mob Moscheen anzünden und wir wären dann sind wieder an einem ähnlichen Punkt, wie vor 80 Jahren, als Synagogen brannten. Wie bekommen wir deutschfeindliche Rechtsradikale in unsere Gesellschaft integriert, oder welche anderen Maßnahmen müssen getroffen werden?



Schön Täter-Opfer-Umkehr.

Wer bringt denn den neuen Antisemitsmus ins Land? Die Muslime.

Und die willst du hier zu Opfer erklären. Das ist ein Hohn, angesichts unserer Geschichte.

Juden in Deutschland und Europa haben immer mehr Angst um ihr Leben und können sich nicht mehr öffentlich als Juden zeigen und du willst hier ein verzerrtes Bild zeichnen, indem du faktenwidrig behauptest, es gäbe eine Verfolgung wie damals gegen die Juden.

Dabei müssen sich gerade die Juden vor den Muslime fürchten. Diese Verdrehung der Tatsachen ist einfach nur noch *EKLIG*.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Denk ich mir bei deinen Beiträgen auch immer, wie kann man nur so einen Hass auf das eigene Land haben?



Guck dir doch Stalin, Pol Pot, Mao und die Kim Dynastie an.

Hass und Verachtung für das eigene Volk ist der Grundstein jedes sozialistischen/kommunistischem Systems.

Lies dir durch, was heutigen Linksterroristen fordern (Volkstod jetzt, Deutschland verrecke).

Und dann guck dir mal an, wie früher linke Politiker sich geäußert haben:



			
				Ernst Thälmann schrieb:
			
		

> Mein Volk, dem ich angehöre und das ich liebe, ist das deutsche Volk, und meine Nation die ich mit großem Stolz verehre ist die deutsche Nation. Eine ritterliche, stolze und harte Nation.



Das würdest du doch von heutigen Linken nicht mehr hören. Das ist doch total Autobahn.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Dann sind die Regierungsparteien und die Oppositionsparteien auch für die Taten in Köln mittelbar mitverantwortlich....


Ja, weil seit Jahrzehnten die Polizeimittel gekürzt werden


----------



## Bärenmarke (25. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es wird immer dreckiger im Land. Der Mob traut sich immer mehr zu:



Kannst du eig auch mal was posten ohne gleich Leute zu beleidigen? Stellt sich eher die Frage wieso wird das gemacht, wurde mal wieder die Bevölkerung nicht gefragt, ob sie das in ihrem Umfeld haben wollen?




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die AfD und Pegida sind für diese Taten mittelbar mitverantwortlich, weil die die Atmosphäre schaffen, dass sich dieser extrem feindliche Mob in dieser Art und Weise artikuliert. Diese Tat ist extrem schlimm, untergräbt sie so ziemlich alles, was wir an Werten im Land haben.



Hast du für die Anschuldigung denn auch Beweise? Würde ich ja schon gerne mal lesen, wo die AFD direkt dazu angestiftet hat!
Und von was für Werten redest du eig? Ich glaube nicht, dass deine linksradikalen Werte, die Werte sind, welche für unser Land und Leute gelten!



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist an der Zeit, dass alle ehrliche und aufrichtigen Deutsche aufstehen und dem kleinen Teil von Rechtsradikalen und sonstigen Fremdenfeindlichen Strafttätern im gesamten öffentlichen Leben eine rote Karte zeigen. Diese Taten spalten eine Gesellschaft, und als nächstes schaffen es diese Dumpfbacken, das sich der überwiegende friedliche Teil unserer Mitbürger des islamischen Glaubens reagieren werden.



Ein Aufruf zur Gewalt 
Ansonsten darfst du es gerne mal mit Fakten belgen, dass der überwiegende Teil von den Musilimen sich so super integriert hat und sich an unsere Gesetze und Werte hält. Wir sind gespannt!
Ansonsten wird es eig eher Zeit, dass die hier mal für deine ständigen Entgleisungen die rote Karte gezeigt wird!



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Postillon: Studie: Abschiebung von Nazis wurde Staatskasse um Milliarden entlasten



Ich tu mal etwas für deine Bildung, die scheinbar nicht so ausgefeilt ist...
Satire – Wikipedia



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mich wundert vor allem, dass sich demokratische Kräfte innerhalb der ehemaligen DDR nicht viel stärker von den Rechtsextremen distanzieren, die ständig einen alten friedlichen Kampfspruch "Wir sind das Volk", missbrauchen, um damit tief braune Kackscheiß zu vertreten.



Du solltest mal an deiner Ausdrucksweise arbeiten...
Im übrigen sind die Demonstrationen von Pegida immer friedlich, Ärger/Gewalt kommt da wie üblich nur von deinen antifa Freunden...


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Februar 2016)

Frankfurt: Gericht setzt Haftbefehl gegen Terrorverdachtigen aus

Es ist nur noch lächerlich in Deutschland. 

Wer so schwach und wehrlos agiert, wird sich gegen den Ansturm der Invasoren nicht wehren können.

"Wir schaffen das™"


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2016)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Kannst du eig auch mal was posten ohne gleich Leute zu beleidigen? Stellt sich eher die Frage wieso wird das gemacht, wurde mal wieder die Bevölkerung nicht gefragt, ob sie das in ihrem Umfeld haben wollen?..


Wen habe ich beleidigt? Ich stelle fest, dass es in Deutschland immer mehr widerwärtige und ausgrenzende Sträftaten gibt. Oder fühlt sich etwas hier im Forum jemand mit den Straftätern verbunden und sollte ich, so es hier Beteilgte der Aktionen gibt, diesen Menschen keinen Spiegel vors Gesicht halten?

Wenn jemand Unmut über die Regierung und deren Entscheidung gibt, ändert man es auf demokratischem Weg und dazu gehört es nicht, die Menschen zu terroriseren, den anderes leben wollen, als man selber. Oder fändest Du es einen legitimen Weg, wenn jetzt alle aufgekälrten Deutschen zum "Nazi klatschen" losziehen, Kamradschaftshäuse anzünden und auf Büroplätze von bekennend rechtsextremen ausgrenzende Dinge legen?

Gewalt, Angst etc. ist der falsche Weg. Was das rechtsextreme Pack in Deutschland macht, ist unerträglich. Oder sieht das hier jemand anders?



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> ... Ein Aufruf zur Gewalt ...


Einer Gruppe Straftäter "Stopp" zu sagen, anstatt weg zu schauen ist für Dich Gewalt?
Das wird hier ja immer schönen. Die offensichtlichen "besorgten Bürger" dieses Forums
wollen unter Beifall Menschen an der Grenze erschießen und andere sollen das hinnehmen?

Einige bemerken hier wirklich nicht die Einschläge.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> ... Im übrigen sind die Demonstrationen von Pegida immer friedlich...


Nein, das ist gelogen. 

Es fehlt weiter eine Distanzierung der Pegida und AfD von den Taten. Zu sagen, "es waren keine unserer Mitglieder", was schon widerlegt wurde, ist keine Distanzierung. Und genau das fehlt von diesen Gruppen. Sie unterstützen dieses Verhalten damit. 

Der Feind für unsere demokratische Ordnung sind nicht die Kriegflüchtlinge, die Schutz suchen, Gewalt und Menschenverachtung geht vom rechtsradikalen Mob aus. Macht die Augen auf und distanziert Euch von diesen Vaterlandsverrätern


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Februar 2016)

*Nightslaver* 

Aber stell dir mal vor, ein Schwarzer würde dich nicht in seinem Umfeld haben wollen, nur weil du weiß bist. Würdest du dir da nicht irgendwie veräppelt vorkommen? Ich persönlich habe mit deiner Ansicht kein Problem, weil ich  preußische Gene hab und daher weiß bin wie ne Kalkleiste, aber wäre ich schwarz, dann würde ich mir nach deinen Aussagen wie ein Mensch zweiter Klasse vorkommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> .... aber wäre ich schwarz, dann würde ich mir nach deinen Aussagen wie ein Mensch zweiter Klasse vorkommen.


Darum zählt man solche Aussagen zum dumpfen Rassismus. Rassisten benötigen einen Integrationskurs in grundlegende deutsche Wert der Verfassung. Wenn sie den nicht bestehen, müssten weitere Maßnahmen definiert werden. Der Gesetzgeber ist hier eindeutig gefragt, Lösungen für dieses Problem zu finden,


----------



## Woohoo (25. Februar 2016)

Der Rassismus besteht also darin mit diesen Menschen privat keinen Kontakt haben zu wollen? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
Wohlbemerkt bei sonstiger gleichwertiger Behandlung in allen anderen Lebenslagen.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2016)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Und weil die Richter usw. alle so unabhängig sind und nach geltendem Recht urteilen, bezahlen wir auch alle GEZ...
> Ich hoffe du findest den Fehler...


Wenn du willst, dass sich die Regierung in die Judikative einmischt, dann schau nach Russland, China, Nordkorea.
Wenn's dir da gefällt, ok.

Und was hat das jetzt mit der GEZ zu tun? Das ist was komplett anderes, da wurde weder jemand angeklagt noch verurteilt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es fehlt weiter eine Distanzierung der Pegida und AfD von den Taten. Zu sagen, "es waren keine unserer Mitglieder", was schon widerlegt wurde, ist keine Distanzierung. Und genau das fehlt von diesen Gruppen. Sie unterstützen dieses Verhalten damit.



Es fehlt weiter eine Distanzierung der Muslime zu den Taten im Namen ihrer Ideologie.

Zu sagen „das hat nichts mit dem Islam zu tun“ nach jedem islamischen Anschlag, ist keine Distanzierung.

Und genau das fehlt von diesen Gruppen. Sie unterstützen dieses Verhalten damit.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Der Rassismus besteht also darin mit diesen Menschen privat keinen Kontakt haben zu wollen? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> Wohlbemerkt bei sonstiger gleichwertiger Behandlung in allen anderen Lebenslagen.



Natürlich, dass ist total rassistisch 

Ich steh auch nicht auf dicke Frauen, muss wohl ein richtiger Frauenfeind sein 

PS: Wenn große Frauen (x> 1.80m) sagen, sie wohlen keine kleinen Männer, dann ist das selbstverständtlich nicht oberflächlich und diskriminierend


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Der Rassismus besteht also darin mit diesen Menschen privat keinen Kontakt haben zu wollen? ¯\_(ツ)_/¯
> Wohlbemerkt bei sonstiger gleichwertiger Behandlung in allen anderen Lebenslagen.



Wenn  die bloße Zugehörigkeit zu einer Rasse der Grund dafür ist, dann ist es  eine Form von Rassismus, ja. Allerdings eine milde Form von der keine  rechtsextreme Gefahr ausgeht. Also einen "Integrationskurs in deutsche  Werte" wird er wohl nicht brauchen.


----------



## Captn (25. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Und was hat das jetzt mit der GEZ zu tun? Das ist was komplett anderes, da wurde weder jemand angeklagt noch verurteilt.



Der Wink zum Rundfunkbeitrags war wohl der, dass die ganze Sache, so wie sie nunmal durchgeführt wird, widerrechtlich ist. Es ist ein Vertrag zwischen dem Staat und den jeweiligen Fernsehsendern. Laut Gesetz darfst du aber keine Dritten da mit reinzerren, schon gar nicht in Form einer steuerlichen Abgabe. 
Ich habe genug Familienangehörige, Bekannte und Kollegen, die sich mit denen seit Jahren streiten. Die Antworten der "Geldeintreiber" sind blanker Hohn und weltfremd. Geht ja auch nicht anders. Wie soll man bitte argumentieren, wenn man eindeutig im Unrecht liegt.
Dennoch wurden bis heute sämtliche Klagen abgewiesen (natürlich im Interesse des Staates und seinen unterstehenden Behörden ).

@InteressierterUser

Der Grund für den Personalmangel der Polizei findet sich aber wieder in der Politik . Wegen selbiger dürfen sich die Kollegen von der Hundertschaft auch immer schön am 1.Mai mit Steinen und sonst was bewerfen lassen .


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> "Doch ich möchte keinen von diesen Personen in meinem Freundeskreis haben."
> Und es mag so sein das dass alles tolle Menschen sind und die sicher auch nett sind und super Kumpel, aber ich mag halt keine schwarzen in meinem Freundeskreis haben wollen, genauso wie für mich nie eine Freundin in betacht käme die schwarz ist, darum suche ich auch keinen persöhnlichen Kontakt zu ihnen der über alltäglich in der Gesellschaft unvermeidlichen hinaus geht.



Ich bin Nichtraucher.
Aber ich beende doch keine Freundschaft, weil jemand raucht, bzw. schaue darauf, ob einer raucht.
Das interessiert doch niemanden.
Genauso ist die Hautfarbe doch völlig irrelevant. Wichtig ist, dass das ein netter Typ ist, mit dem man Gemeinsamkeiten hat.
Wenn du aber von vorn herein den Kontakt ablehnst, weil du die Hautfarbe nicht magst, kannst du nicht ermitteln, was für ein Charakter er ist und ob er nicht doch ein super Typ ist.
Und das ist eben rassistisch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Wenn  die bloße Zugehörigkeit zu einer Rasse der Grund dafür ist, dann ist es  eine Form von Rassismus, ja. Allerdings eine milde Form von der keine  rechtsextreme Gefahr ausgeht. Also einen "Integrationskurs in deutsche  Werte" wird er wohl nicht brauchen.



Nein es ist eben kein Rassismus. Nightsalver will Schwarzen weder ihre Rechte absprechen, noch sieht er sich in irgeneiner Form höherwertig bzw. Schwarze minderwertig.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich bin Nichtraucher.
> Aber ich beende doch keine Freundschaft, weil jemand raucht, bzw. schaue darauf, ob einer raucht.
> Das interessiert doch niemanden.
> Genauso ist die Hautfarbe doch völlig irrelevant. Wichtig ist, dass das ein netter Typ ist, mit dem man Gemeinsamkeiten hat.
> ...



Ich bin auch Nichtraucher und wenn ich im Club eine Frau rauchen sehe (und da kann sie noch so toll sein und gut aussehen) fällt sie für mich raus.

Jeder Mensch selektiert nach irgendwelchen Merkmalen. Das hat aber nichts mit Rassismus oder Diskrimierung zu tun.


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. Februar 2016)

Wenn ein Mensch nach Rasse selektiert, dann ist es eben Rassismus.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Wenn ein Mensch nach Rasse selektiert, dann ist es eben Rassismus.



Rassismus – Wikipedia



> Rassismus zielt dabei nicht auf subjektiv wahrgenommene Eigenschaften einer Gruppe, sondern stellt deren Gleichrangigkeit und im Extremfall deren Existenzberechtigung in Frage.



Ich kann ihn Nightslavers Aussage nichts finden, dass diese These stützt.

Weder erachtet sich Nightsalver als höherwertig, noch erachtet er Schwarze als minderwertig. Er will ihnen keinen Rechte absprechen oder stellt ihre Existenzberechtigung  in Frage. Er sieht sie als gleichrangige Menschen an. 

Er will nur einfach nihts mit ihnen zu tun haben.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Der Wink zum Rundfunkbeitrags war wohl der, dass die ganze Sache, so wie sie nunmal durchgeführt wird, widerrechtlich ist. Es ist ein Vertrag zwischen dem Staat und den jeweiligen Fernsehsendern. Laut Gesetz darfst du aber keine Dritten da mit reinzerren, schon gar nicht in Form einer steuerlichen Abgabe.
> Ich habe genug Familienangehörige, Bekannte und Kollegen, die sich mit denen seit Jahren streiten. Die Antworten der "Geldeintreiber" sind blanker Hohn und weltfremd. Geht ja auch nicht anders. Wie soll man bitte argumentieren, wenn man eindeutig im Unrecht liegt.
> Dennoch wurden bis heute sämtliche Klagen abgewiesen (natürlich im Interesse des Staates und seinen unterstehenden Behörden ).


...und wo soll der Zusammenhang zu in Deutschland angeklagten bzw. verurteilten Flüchtlingen sein?
Ich verstehe den Vergleich einfach nicht, die Regierung ist in diesem Fall weder Ankläger noch Angeklagter, mitzureden hat sie dort einfach nicht, verfassungsrechtlich unmöglich - das einzige, was sie beeinflussen kann, ist die Legislative, was sie also tatsächlich fordern kann, wären härtere Gesetze, nicht aber härtere Urteile.^^


----------



## Woohoo (25. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Wenn ein Mensch nach Rasse selektiert, dann ist es eben Rassismus.



Dann verkommt der Begriff zur puren Definition und ist nicht von vornherein schlecht.


----------



## Captn (25. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> ...und wo soll der Zusammenhang zu in Deutschland angeklagten bzw. verurteilten Flüchtlingen sein?
> Ich verstehe den Vergleich einfach nicht, die Regierung ist in diesem Fall weder Ankläger noch angeklagter, mitzureden hat sie dort einfach nicht, verfassungsrechtlich unmöglich, das einzige, was sie beeinflussen kann, ist die Legislative, was sie also tatsächlich fordern kann, wären härtere Gesetze, nicht aber härtere Urteile.^^


Er schrieb ja auch, dass die Gerichtsurteile den Interessen Dritter nach beschlossen werden, wenn bei eindeutigen Tatbeständen die Klagen abgewiesen oder sonst was verkündet wird.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich bin auch Nichtraucher und wenn ich im Club eine Frau rauchen sehe (und da kann sie noch so toll sein und gut aussehen) fällt sie für mich raus.



Wieso?
Weil du nicht mit ihr bfreundet sein willst, weil sie raucht, oder weil du Frauen nur als sexuelle Objekte siehst, mit denen du gar nicht befreundet sein willst?
Was ist mit einem Mann, der raucht, fällt der für dich auch durch das Raster?

Und nach der Hautfarbe zu selektieren ist natürlich Rassismus.
Nach der Religion zu selektieren ist Diskriminierung.

Vor allem, weil du zu Anfang ja gar nicht weiß, ob die Person raucht oder nicht. Du kannst einen super Abend mit ihr verbringen und beim nächsten Treffen hat sie dann an einer Zigarette gezogen, weil sie 5 Stück pro Monat raucht, oder so.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du aber von vorn herein den Kontakt ablehnst, weil du die Hautfarbe nicht magst, kannst du nicht ermitteln, was für ein Charakter er ist und ob er nicht doch ein super Typ ist.
> Und das ist eben rassistisch.


Man darf in diesem Land Rassist sein. Es ist jedem seine freie Meinung. Aber andere dürfen einen bekennenden Rassisten auch auf Basis seiner Aussagen als Rassist bezeichnen. Warum es dann vom so Angesprochenen einen großen Aufschriebt gibt, werde ich nie verstehen. Warum laufen Sie nicht mit T-Shirts rum: "Ich bin stolz, ein Rassist zu sein"

Oder gestehen sich die meisten Rassisten ihren Rassismus gar nicht ein? Gibt es Menschen mit so wenig Selbstreflektion? Das kann ich mir kaum vorstellen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man darf in diesem Land Rassist sein. Es ist jedem seine freie Meinung. Aber andere dürfen einen bekennenden Rassisten auch auf Basis seiner Aussagen als Rassist bezeichnen. Warum es dann vom so Angesprochenen einen großen Aufschriebt gibt, werde ich nie verstehen. Warum laufen Sie nicht mit T-Shirts rum: "Ich bin stolz, ein Rassist zu sein"
> 
> Oder gestehen sich die meisten Rassisten ihren Rassismus gar nicht ein? Gibt es Menschen mit so wenig Selbstreflektion? Das kann ich mir kaum vorstellen?



Weil es kein Rassimus ist. Ich habe den Wikipedia-Artikel verlinkt. Man möge mir doch mal bitte den rassistischen Teil in Nightslavers Aussagen zeigen.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Er schrieb ja auch, dass die Gerichtsurteile den Interessen Dritter nach beschlossen werden, wenn bei eindeutigen Tatbeständen die Klagen abgewiesen oder sonst was verkündet wird.


Einen diffusen Einfluss auf Gerichtsurteile mag die Regierung manchmal haben (gerade wenn man sich ansieht, wie lange mutmaßliche Mörder und Vergewaltiger einsitzen und im Vergleich zu denen manch armer Hund, der beim Raubkopieren erwischt wurde), aber sie kann nicht in einem bestimmten Fall, der nichts mit der Regierung zu tun hat, auf eine möglichst harte - oder milde - Verurteilung pochen, so wie manche sich das hier offenbar wünschen.^^


----------



## Ruptet (25. Februar 2016)

Sehr wischiwaschi das ganze, demnach sind also die meisten Menschen Rassisten, diskriminierend oder sonstwas, weil jeder nach seinem Geschmack selektiert, die einen mehr die anderen weniger.

Irgendwo müssen auch Grenzen gezogen werden, oder kommt bald die gesetzliche Migranten-Quote im Freundeskreis ?


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Sehr wischiwaschi das ganze, demnach sind also die meisten Menschen Rassisten, diskriminierend oder sonstwas, weil jeder nach seinem Geschmack selektiert, die einen mehr die anderen weniger.
> 
> Irgendwo müssen auch Grenzen gezogen werden, oder kommt bald die gesetzliche Migranten-Quote im Freundeskreis ?


Sowas kennt man doch von Homosexuellen, da gibt's auch viele, die mit denen nichts zu tun haben wollen, obwohl sie strikt angeben, nicht homophob zu sein.


----------



## Sparanus (25. Februar 2016)

Ich wage sogar zu behaupten, dass es sehr wenige Rassisten sind, sondern, dass die Leute eher was gegen die Fremde Kultur haben. Müsste man dann anders formulieren, weil Rasse ist ja was Biologisches.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil es kein Rassimus ist.


Darum ging es gar nicht. Ich habe nur festgestellt, dann man in diesem Land ganz allgemein Rassist sein darf, und das andere, ganz allgemein, Rassisten auf Basis ihres geäußerten Rassismus als Rassist bezeichnen dürfen. Das ist keine Beleidigung.

Wenn jemand sagt" Menschen der Hautfarbe "A" möchte ich nicht in meiner Nähe", dann ist das Rassismus, denn er kennt den einzelen Menschen dahinter nicht. Ich würde so etwas immer als Präferenz äußern. Mir sind auch viele menschliche Charaktereigenschaften und Äußerlichkeiten zuwider, trotzdem ist jeder Mensch mehr, als nur eine Eigenschaft. Aber zu so einer Erkenntnis reicht es bei Rassisten in der Regel nicht.

Manche Menschen denken einfach so schlicht. Da haben die Erziehung und Bildung auf ganzer Linie versagt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum ging es gar nicht. Ich habe nur festgestellt, dann man in diesem Land ganz allgemein Rassist sein darf, und das andere, ganz allgemein, Rassisten auf Basis ihres geäußerten Rassismus als Rassist bezeichnen dürfen. Das ist keine Beleidigung.
> 
> Wenn jemand sagt" Menschen der Hautfarbe "A" möchte ich nicht in meiner Nähe", dann ist das Rassismus, denn er kennt betroffenen nicht. Ich würde so etwas immer als Präferenz äußern. Mit sind auch viele menschliche Charaktereigenschaften und Äußerlichkeiten zuwider, trotzdem ist jeder Mensch mehr, als nur eine Eigenschaft. Aber zu so einer Erkenntnis reicht es bei Rassiten in der Regel nicht.


Lesen hilft.

Ich habe die Definition von Rassismus verlinkt. Nightslavers Aussagen erfüllen diese Definition nicht.


----------



## Ruptet (25. Februar 2016)

Wörter die so stark in Gebrauch sind wie Rassismus, Nazi, Diskriminierung etc. verlieren mit der Zeit einfach ihre wirkliche Bedeutung und vorallem ihre Wirkung, weil sie für jeden Mist gebraucht werden der selbst im Ansatz meilenweit von der Definition entfernt ist.

Aber das passiert generell, "Rassismus" ist da kein Phänomen = alles verschwimmt, jeder wirft sich alles mögliche an den Kopf und dementsprechend ernst werden diese Begriffe noch genommen.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> *Nightslaver*
> 
> Aber stell dir mal vor, ein Schwarzer würde dich nicht in seinem Umfeld haben wollen, nur weil du weiß bist. Würdest du dir da nicht irgendwie veräppelt vorkommen? Ich persönlich habe mit deiner Ansicht kein Problem, weil ich  preußische Gene hab und daher weiß bin wie ne Kalkleiste, aber wäre ich schwarz, dann würde ich mir nach deinen Aussagen wie ein Mensch zweiter Klasse vorkommen.



Sagst du jedem denn du nicht leiden kannst ins Gesicht das du ihn nicht leiden kannst? Zum Beispiel weil du ihn vom Verhalten etwas "merkwürdig" findest, oder ihn meidest weil du ihn vom Aussehn nicht leiden kannst? Oder sagst ehr etwas in die Richtung wie sorry, kein Bedarf, kein Interesse und nennst ihm die Gründe aus Höfflichkeit nicht?
Bist du damit im Grunde nicht auch ein Rassist, jemand der diskreminiert weil du jemanden nach nicht zwingend objektiven Gesichtspunkten ablehnst und machst ihn somit im Grunde zu einem Menschen zweiter Klasse? Spielt es da nun eine Rolle, oder ist es da ein objektiver Unterschied, ob man jemanden wegen seiner Hautfarbe in seinem nahen Umfeld nicht (eigene Wohnung, Freundeskreis, Beziehung, oder Freizeit) ablehnt oder weil man sein Aussehn, seine Duftnote (ich rede nicht von jemanden der stinkt, sondern der dem Menschen unterwust wahrgenommenen, eigenen Geruchsnote), oder seiner anderen "Persöhnlichkeit"?
Nichts davon kann ein Mensch ändern, oder im Falle der Persöhnlichkeit nur äußerst schwer und langwierg, manchmal auch nie, mit all diesen Eigenschaften wird er schließlich genauso geboren.

Und all diese "Diskreminierungen" kommen jeden Tag tausendfach, zehntausendfach, hundertausendfach vor, ohne das jemand auch nur einen Gedanken daran verschwenden würde in solchen Fällen von Diskreminierung oder Rassismus zu sprechen, maximal sagt dann jemand, ja das passt halt nicht, nicht mein Typ, oder es fällt sogar in denn meisten Fällen nicht mal auf weil niemand offen darüber spricht um eben denn anderen nicht zu verletzen.
Aber wo ist der Unterschied wenn man ehrlich ist? Wo fängt Diskreminerung / Rassismus an? Erst bei der Hautfarbe, der Religion, der Herkunft? Und warum ist diese Art von "Diskreminierung" wenn sie niemand effektiv mitbekommt, oder einen schweren Nachteil dadurch hat schlimmer als all die andere Form der Diskreminierung wegen Aussehn, Persöhnlichkeit, Neid, usw.?
Ist jemand der für sich persöhnlich etwas aus einer Irrationalität herraus ablehnt automatisch ein Rassist? Ist jeder der komische Phantasien hat, diese aber nicht aktiv auslebt, automatisch ein Vergewaltiger?

Und sind wir dann nicht alle im Grunde Rassisten / diskreminierende Personen weil wir garantiert alle schon mal Menschen aus irgendwelchen irrationalen Gründen abgelehnt haben?
Aus dem "Bauchgefühl" herraus es würde nicht "passen".

Oder ist der im Grunde ein Rassist der Rassismus offen auslebt zu lasten der entsprechenden Personen?
Ist es daher nicht gesellschaftliche Diskreminierung und Zwang einem anderen eine bestimmte Ansicht aufzwingen zu wollen, nur weil es gesellschaftlich akzeptiert / "in" ist undobwohl die Person mit seiner Lebensweise niemanden auf dem Schlips tritt, oder schadet?

Wer da nein sagt lügt sich selbst und anderen im Grunde offen ins Gesicht. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum zählt man solche Aussagen zum dumpfen Rassismus. Rassisten benötigen einen Integrationskurs in grundlegende deutsche Wert der Verfassung. Wenn sie den nicht bestehen, müssten weitere Maßnahmen definiert werden. Der Gesetzgeber ist hier eindeutig gefragt, Lösungen für dieses Problem zu finden,



Stimmt, deine Aussage dazu ist dumpfes Gelaber, weil außer leere Phrasen nichts gewesen und ich könnte dir da jetzt genau wie du es bei Karuzo immer als Vorwurf bringst gleiche Leier und Holheit vorwerfen, oder kurz ausgedrück du bist dein eigener Karuzo 2.0.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und all diese "Diskreminierungen" kommen jeden Tag tausendfach, zehntausendfach, hundertausendfach vor, ohne das jemand auch nur einen Gedanken daran verschwenden würde in solchen Fällen von Diskreminierung oder Rassismus zu sprechen, maximal sagt dann jemand, ja das passt halt nicht, nicht mein Typ, oder es fällt sogar in denn meisten Fällen nicht mal auf weil niemand offen darüber spricht um eben denn anderen nicht zu verletzen.



Natürlich kommen die tausendfach vor, aber jedes Mal ist es Rassismus, Diskriminismus, ect.
Nur weils häufig vorkommt, muss man das nicht gut finden.
Es wird auch tausendfach am Tag eingebrochen. Trotzdem finde ich Einbruch beschissen.


----------



## Aegon (25. Februar 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Sehr wischiwaschi das ganze, demnach sind also die meisten Menschen Rassisten, diskriminierend oder sonstwas, weil jeder nach seinem Geschmack selektiert, die einen mehr die anderen weniger.
> 
> Irgendwo müssen auch Grenzen gezogen werden, oder kommt bald die gesetzliche Migranten-Quote im Freundeskreis ?


Sag bloß, du hast nicht mindestens 50% dunkelhäutige, andersgläubige weibliche Homosexuelle in deinem Freundeskreis  
Wie kann man so etwas nur verantworten 

edit: ich habe natürlich die geschätzten Veganer vergessen; bitte verzeiht mir meinen rassistischen Fauxpas


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich kommen die tausendfach vor, aber jedes Mal ist es Rassismus, Diskriminismus, ect.
> Nur weils häufig vorkommt, muss man das nicht gut finden.
> Es wird auch tausendfach am Tag eingebrochen. Trotzdem finde ich Einbruch beschissen.



Und findest du dann denn Rassismus denn du entsprechend anderen Menschen zur Anwendung bringst auch nicht gut?



Aegon schrieb:


> Sag bloß, du hast nicht mindestens 50%  dunkelhäutige, andersgläubige weibliche Homosexuelle in deinem  Freundeskreis
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Ja man könnter es schon als eine Art Gender-Rassismus bezeichnen, jeder muss heute 100% korrekt sein in jeder noch so privaten Situation und zu jeder Person und muss alles bis in sein Bett hinein toll und akzeptabel finden.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2016)

Wer jemanden von vorn herein wegen seiner Hautfarbe ablehnt, ist ein Rassist, ganz einfach.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und findest du dann denn Rassismus denn du entsprechend anderen Menschen zur Anwendung bringst auch nicht gut?



Welchen denn?
Ich spreche eine schwarzen auf Deutsch an und nicht auf Englisch.
Mir ist es egal, ob einer eine Kippa -- heißt das Teil so? -- trägt oder seinen Teppich ausrollt und mich fragt, wo Mekka ist.
Interessiert mich alles nicht.
Ich muss den Menschen kennen lernen um ihn nett oder nicht nett finden zu können.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer jemanden von vorn herein wegen seiner Hautfarbe ablehnt, ist ein Rassist, ganz einfach.



Nein ist er nicht.

Nightslaver ist *kein* Rassist. Weder hält er sich als Weißer für höherwertig, noch sieht er Schwarze als minderwertig an oder spricht ihnen ihre Rechte ab.

Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wer jemanden von vorn herein wegen seiner Hautfarbe ablehnt, ist ein Rassist, ganz einfach.



Wer jemanden von vornherrein wegen seiner Persöhnlichkeit / seinem  Aussehn, seinen Gewohnheiten, oder seiner Vorlieben ablehnt ist ein Rassist. Also bist du wohl auch ein Rassist, weil irgendwas davon hast du sicher auch schon mehrmals in deinem Leben aus reiner Irrationalität abgelehnt.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2016)

Er lehnt sie ab, ohne sie überhaupt zu kennen.
Was soll das denn sonst sein?

Man kann sich zumindest mal ein Bild machen, miteinander reden.
Wenn darunter einer ist, der völlig andere Ansichten hat als man selbst, braucht man mit ihm auch nicht befreundet zu sein. Man "kennt" sich dann eben.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wer jemanden von vornherrein wegen seiner Persöhnlichkeit / seinem  Aussehn, seinen Gewohnheiten, oder seiner Vorlieben ablehnt ist ein Rassist. Also bist du wohl auch ein Rassist, weil irgendwas davon hast du sicher auch schon mehrmals in deinem Leben aus reiner Irrationalität abgelehnt.



Nein.
Mich interessiert die Hautfarbe, oder das Geschlecht nicht.
Und alles weitere ergibt sich dann eben, wenn man miteinander redet.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Nein.
> Mich interessiert die Hautfarbe, oder das Geschlecht nicht.
> Und alles weitere ergibt sich dann eben, wenn man miteinander redet.



Und wieviele Frauen / Männer hast du von vornerein abgelehnt für eine Beziehung weil du sie nicht "attraktiv" genug fandest und so nie eine Chance gegeben?

Oder wie sieht es mit Obdachlosen aus? Machst du einen Bogen um sie um dich nicht mit ihnen auseinander setzen zu müssen, senkst du denn Blick im vorbei gehen damit sie nicht auf die Idee kommen dich anzusprechen, oder du so tun kannst als würdest du es nicht mitbekommen, weil er eben obdachlos ist?
Oder bist du zu jedem Obdachlosen nett und freundlich, bleibst einen Moment stehen und hast zumindest 2-3 gute Worte für ihn, wenn auch nicht für jeden Geld oder was zu essen?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. Februar 2016)

Und die SPD gibt zu, dass sie im Prinzip nur noch von eingebürgerten Migranten gewählt wird und träumt von anderen Umfragen bzw. Wahlergebnissen. : SPD-Landtagsfraktionschef: AfD hat in NRW keine Chance - Nachrichten  - DIE WELT


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er lehnt sie ab, ohne sie überhaupt zu kennen.
> Was soll das denn sonst sein?
> 
> Man kann sich zumindest mal ein Bild machen, miteinander reden.
> Wenn darunter einer ist, der völlig andere Ansichten hat als man selbst, braucht man mit ihm auch nicht befreundet zu sein. Man "kennt" sich dann eben.



Wenn auf dem Marktplatz Neonazis stehen und „Mein Kampf“ verteilen, muss ich nicht mit denen reden und mir ein Bild von denen machen.

Wenn auf dem Markplatz Muslime stehen und den Koran verteilen, muss ich nicht mit denen reden und mir ein Bild von denen machen.

Wenn auf dem Marktplatz Kommunisten stehen und das kommunistische Manifest verteilen, muss ich nicht mit denen reden und mir ein Bild von denen machen.

Alle drei sind Anhänger einer totalitären Gewaltideologie, mit denen ich nichts zu tun haben will.


----------



## aloha84 (25. Februar 2016)

Warum sollte der Kommunismus eine "totalitäre Gewaltideologie" sein.
Nur weil der Kommunismus immer von totalitären Regimen eingeführt werden sollte/wurde?


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und wieviele Frauen / Männer hast du von vornerein abgelehnt für eine Beziehung weil du sie nicht "attraktiv" genug fandest und so nie eine Chance gegeben?



Was hat die Auswahl des Sexualpartners damit zu tun, dass Menschen von vorn herein abgelehnt werden?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn auf dem Marktplatz Neonazis stehen und „Mein Kampf“ verteilen, muss ich nicht mit denen reden und mir ein Bild von denen machen.



Du lehnst sie wegen ihrer politischen Überzeugung ab. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn auf dem Markplatz Muslime stehen und den Koran verteilen, muss ich nicht mit denen reden und mir ein Bild von denen machen.



Du lehnst sie wegen ihrer religiösen Überzeugung ab.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn auf dem Marktplatz Kommunisten stehen und das kommunistische Manifest verteilen, muss ich nicht mit denen reden und mir ein Bild von denen machen.



Du lehnst sie wegen ihrer politischen Überzeugung ab.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Alle drei sind Anhänger einer totalitären Gewaltideologie, mit denen ich nichts zu tun haben will.



Aber was hat das mit der Hautfarbe zu tun?
Sagt die Hautfarbe über den Charakter des Menschen was aus? Sagt sie was über seine politischen Ideologien aus? Über seine sexuelle Orientierung?
Der schwarze kann deine politische Überzeugung teilen, deine Interessen teilen, trotzdem lehnst du ihn ab, weil er schwarz ist?
Der Neo Nazi ist privat ein netter Kerl, du spielst mit ihm Karten und ab und zu geht ihr Bowlen. 
Er hat eben andere politische Ansichten als du, das ist der einzige Unterschied -- wobei, so weit seit ihr politisch ja auch nicht auseinander.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Februar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Warum sollte der Kommunismus eine "totalitäre Gewaltideologie" sein.
> Nur weil der Kommunismus immer von totalitären Regimen eingeführt werden sollte/wurde?



Richtig, Kommunismus ist ist nicht per se totalitär da Kommunismus primär auch nur eine Wirtschaftsform beschreibt die aber im Gegensatz zum Kapitalismus in aller Regel wesentlich stärker mit der Gesellschaft verknüpft ist und auf deren Allgemeinwohl ausgerichtet ist, zumindest in der Theorie.
Kapitalismus hingegen richtet die Gesellschaft mehr auf die Wirtschaft aus, ist also im Grunde der entgegengesetzte Ansatz wenn man so möchte.



Threshold schrieb:


> Er hat eben andere politische Ansichten als du, das ist der einzige  Unterschied -- wobei, so weit seit ihr politisch ja auch nicht  auseinander.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Doch da gibt es enorme Unterschiede, der Neonazi duldet in der Regel keinen Schwarzen in der Wohnung neben an, auf der Straße, in seinem Ort, oder im Land, der spricht ihm in der Regel jegliche die Existenz ab, ist eben ein Rassist, ich tue nichts davon, ich spreche einem Schwarzen nur ab jemals mein ganz persöhnliches Sozialleben teilen zu dürfen (strich in meine Wohnung zu kommen, sofern er nicht amtlich beauftragt ist, zu meinem engsten Freundeskreis zu gehören, oder mit mir gemeinsam die Freizeit verbringen zu können, oder jemals mit mir eine Beziehung anzufangen).
Alles andere spreche ich ihm in keinster Weise ab, auch nicht die dringende Hilfe (erste Hilfe bei einem Unfall zum Beispiel).
Also wer da keinen Unterschied erkennt ist schon reichlich blind, oder will denn Unterschied bewust nicht erkennen...


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2016)

Du lehnst jemanden ausschließlich aufgrund seiner Hautfarbe an, ohne ihn überhaupt zu kennen.
Das ist für mich Rassismus in reinster Form.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du lehnst jemanden ausschließlich aufgrund seiner Hautfarbe an, ohne ihn überhaupt zu kennen.
> Das ist für mich Rassismus in reinster Form.


Nein, er lehnt sie in seinem privaten Umfeld ab, aber er lehnt sie nicht grundsätzlich ab (jegliche Rechte absprechen) wie es Rassisten machen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (25. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wen habe ich beleidigt?



Wenn du Leute als Pack bezeichnest ist dies eine Beleidigung. Auch wenn dir die Leute nicht passen, kannst du dich andersausdrücken, aber dass du dazu nicht in der Lage bist hast du in den Vielzahl deiner Posts ja schon deutlich bewiesen und das ist schon mehr als arm. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich stelle fest, dass es in Deutschland immer mehr widerwärtige und  ausgrenzende Sträftaten gibt.



Das stimmt wir haben in der tat sehr viele widerwärtige linksradikale Straftäter in diesem Land.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn jemand Unmut über die Regierung und deren Entscheidung gibt, ändert man es auf demokratischem Weg und dazu gehört es nicht, die Menschen zu terroriseren, den anderes leben wollen, als man selber. .



Demonstrieren finde ich legitim, ja.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Oder fändest Du es einen legitimen Weg, wenn jetzt alle aufgekälrten Deutschen zum "Nazi klatschen" losziehen, Kamradschaftshäuse anzünden und auf Büroplätze von bekennend rechtsextremen ausgrenzende Dinge legen?.



Deine antifa Freunde gehn doch immer auf ihre selbst ernannte "Nazi" Jagd. 
Natürlich finde ich sowas nicht in Ordnung und unterstütze sowas auch nicht, im Gegensatz zu dir. 
Wobei wir hier in Deutschland gewiss kein rechtes Problem haben, sondern ein linkes was du mal wieder bestens beweist. Leute mit ihren verkappten Weltansichten die anderen ihre Meinung aufzwängen wollen und sich dann wundern, wenn man sich dagegen zu wehr setzt.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gewalt, Angst etc. ist der falsche Weg. Was das rechtsextreme Pack in Deutschland macht, ist unerträglich. Oder sieht das hier jemand anders?


Um mal auf deiner Ebene zu bleiben, ja das linksextreme Pack in Deutschland macht es mittlerweile wirklich unerträglich. Man kommt sich fast in die 30er Jahre zurückversetzt. Sobald einem die Meinung nicht passt, wird zur Gewalt gegriffen.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Einer Gruppe Straftäter "Stopp" zu sagen, anstatt weg zu schauen ist für Dich Gewalt?
> Das wird hier ja immer schönen. Die offensichtlichen "besorgten Bürger" dieses Forums
> wollen unter Beifall Menschen an der Grenze erschießen und andere sollen das hinnehmen?



Dann solltest du dir deinen Beitrag nochmal genau durchlesen, du sprichst von davon jagen etc und das ist klar mit Gewalt verbunden.
Aber mir wäre es lieber, wenn die Bürger und Politik mal nicht wegschauen würden, wenn die linke Gewalt mal wieder oberhand nimmt!
Außerdem verdrehst du mal wieder die Tatsachen, niemand will unter Beifall Menschen erschießen, sondern es wurde als letzte Möglichkeit in Erwägung gezogen, für die unbelehrbaren Menschen (wie du wohl einer bist), die trotz aller Warnung nicht bereit sind umzudrehen.

Einige bemerken hier wirklich nicht die Einschläge.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, das ist gelogen.



Nope, der einzige der hier lügt bist du. Die Pegida Demonstrationen sind immer gewaltfrei, was man von deinen antifafreunden, welche nach der Demonstration einzelne Demonstranten angreifen, nicht behaupten.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es fehlt weiter eine Distanzierung der Pegida und AfD von den Taten. Zu sagen, "es waren keine unserer Mitglieder", was schon widerlegt wurde, ist keine Distanzierung. Und genau das fehlt von diesen Gruppen. Sie unterstützen dieses Verhalten damit.



Ist mir ehrlich gesagt neu, das schweigen bedeutet, dass man etwas unterstütz. 
Falls etwas nicht in Ordnung ist, ist es nicht die Aufgabe der Politik, sondern von unserer Justiz zu schaun, was mit dem Gesetz vereinbar ist und was nicht.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Feind für unsere demokratische Ordnung sind nicht die Kriegflüchtlinge, die Schutz suchen, Gewalt und Menschenverachtung geht vom rechtsradikalen Mob aus. Macht die Augen auf und distanziert Euch von diesen Vaterlandsverrätern



Stimmt da hast du recht, es ist der linksradikale Mob, welcher unser Vaterland mit seinen Aussagen und Taten verrät und sich über jede demokratische Ordnung hinwegsetzen will.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn du willst, dass sich die Regierung in die Judikative einmischt, dann schau nach Russland, China, Nordkorea.
> Wenn's dir da gefällt, ok.



Da brauchst du gar nicht so weit suchen, das haben wir hier in Deutschland doch auch, wo die Politik der Presse, der Polizei, der Justiz vorgibt was political corect ist und was nicht.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Und was hat das jetzt mit der GEZ zu tun? Das ist was komplett anderes, da wurde weder jemand angeklagt noch verurteilt.



Das ist eben nicht etwas komplett anderes, du hast oben behauptet in Deutschland würde nach Recht und Gesetz vorgegangen, was eben nicht der Fall ist und dafür hab ich ein Beispiel gebracht. Da mir kein Fall bekannt ist, wo jemand seit der GEZ Reform gegen die GEZ erfolgreich geklagt hat, obwohl gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen wird (z.b. es dürfen keine Verträge zu Lasten von 3en geschlossen werden, die ganzen Formfehler die begangen werden usw.) . Von daher muss man traurigerweise sagen, ja die Politik mischt sich auch in Deutschland in Bereiche ein, wo sie eig nichts zu melden hat.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Nein, er lehnt sie in seinem privaten Umfeld ab, aber er lehnt sie nicht grundsätzlich ab (jegliche Rechte absprechen) wie es Rassisten machen.



Ach so. Weil er sie also Privat nicht haben will, ist er kein Rassist?
Nett ausgelegt.


----------



## Verminaard (25. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du lehnst jemanden ausschließlich aufgrund seiner Hautfarbe an, ohne ihn überhaupt zu kennen.
> Das ist für mich Rassismus in reinster Form.


Und du lehnst Bayern ab, auesserst dich sehr abfaellig ueber die Bayern, ist aber ganz was anderes. Machst ja immer ein zwinkersmiley dahinter.

Wir haben alle unsere dunklen Seiten, die wenigsten stehen dazu, deswegen chappeau nightslaver.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so. Weil er sie also Privat nicht haben will, ist er kein Rassist?
> Nett ausgelegt.


Es ist doch niemand verpflichtet "Migrantenquoten" im Freundeskreis zu haben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Februar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Warum sollte der Kommunismus eine "totalitäre Gewaltideologie" sein.
> Nur weil der Kommunismus immer von totalitären Regimen eingeführt werden sollte/wurde?



Der Kommunismus geht von der Diktatur der Arbeiterschaft aus. Also hast du schonmal eine Diktatur.

Und ja, es gibt/gab bisher keinen friedlichen kommunistischen Staat.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du lehnst sie wegen ihrer politischen Überzeugung ab.



Korrekt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du lehnst sie wegen ihrer religiösen Überzeugung ab.



Und wegen ihrer politischen Überzeugung. Der Islam ist nicht nur eine reine Religion, er erhebt auch immer einen Anspruch auf das zivile Gesellscahftsleben.

Das ist der Fehler, denn viele machen, die den Islam unterschätzen. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Du lehnst sie wegen ihrer politischen Überzeugung ab.



Korrekt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Aber was hat das mit der Hautfarbe zu tun?



Ich lehne Menschen ab, bevor ich auch nur ein Wort mit ihnen geredet habe.

Nur das das Kriterium ein anderes ist, als bei Nightslaver.



Threshold schrieb:


> Sagt die Hautfarbe über den Charakter des Menschen was aus? Sagt sie was über seine politischen Ideologien aus? Über seine sexuelle Orientierung?



Nein natürlich nicht, nichts dergleichen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Der schwarze kann deine politische Überzeugung teilen, deine Interessen teilen, trotzdem lehnst du ihn ab, weil er schwarz ist?



Jetzt verwechselst du mich mit Nightslaver. Ich habe kein Problem mit Schwarzen in meinem Freundeskreis. 

Aber ich kann seine Argumentation voll und ganz nachvollziehen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Neo Nazi ist privat ein netter Kerl, du spielst mit ihm Karten und ab und zu geht ihr Bowlen.



Unwahrscheinlich. Alleine die Tatsache, dass er Neo-Nazi ist, wird dafür sorgen, dass ich mit ihm nichts unternehmen werden.



Threshold schrieb:


> Er hat eben andere politische Ansichten als du, das ist der einzige Unterschied -- wobei, so weit seit ihr politisch ja auch nicht auseinander.



seidseit.de - Unterschied von seit und seid verstehen

Ich setze mich für Juden ein und bin gegen den Islam. 

Da hast du schon mal zwei Sachen, die politisch nicht unterschiedlicher sein können.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du lehnst jemanden ausschließlich aufgrund seiner Hautfarbe an, ohne ihn überhaupt zu kennen.
> Das ist für mich Rassismus in reinster Form.



Er hat den Unterschied doch bereits mehrfach gesagt, ich dir übrigens auch.

Er spricht Schwarzen kein einziges Recht ab. Das ist ein fundamentaler Unterschied zu einem Rassisten.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so. Weil er sie also Privat nicht haben will, ist er kein Rassist?
> Nett ausgelegt.



Siehst du?
Du hast es ja doch verstanden.

Genau deshalb ist Nightslaver *kein* Rassist.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Und du lehnst Bayern ab, auesserst dich sehr abfaellig ueber die Bayern, ist aber ganz was anderes. Machst ja immer ein zwinkersmiley dahinter.
> 
> Wir haben alle unsere dunklen Seiten, die wenigsten stehen dazu, deswegen chappeau nightslaver.



Ich lehne von teilen der Bayerischen Politiker deren Politik ab.
Was hat das mit Bayern zu tun?
Ich hab da schon Urlaub gemacht. Sehr schönes Land, nette Menschen.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Es ist doch niemand verpflichtet "Migrantenquoten" im Freundeskreis zu haben.



Ach so, weil er schwarz ist, kann er also kein Deutscher sein?


----------



## Gripschi (25. Februar 2016)

Aber was ist mit den Asylanten und den Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen oder gar Türken die seit 3 Generationen hier leben?

(Natürlich scher ich nicht alle über den gleichen Kamm, aber es geht ums Prinzip)

Die sind meist in sich geschlossene Gruppen. Diese wollen doch auch nix mit Deutschen zu tuen haben. Lehnen sie gar ab.

Oder was sind Dorffeindschafften anderes? Die gestehen sich doch auch die Existenz gegenseitig nicht zu.

Dann sind das auch Rassisten und als solche zu Bezeichnen!

Oder was ist das sonst, wenns kein Rassismus ist?

Wo ist die Linie? Wieso ist Nightslaver der nur nix mit denen zu tuen haben will Rassit? Er sagt weder sie sind dumm, haben keine Rechte oder sonstwas.

Ich respektiere seine Meinung!


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2016)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Das ist eben nicht etwas komplett anderes, du hast oben behauptet in Deutschland würde nach Recht und Gesetz vorgegangen, was eben nicht der Fall ist und dafür hab ich ein Beispiel gebracht. Da mir kein Fall bekannt ist, wo jemand seit der GEZ Reform gegen die GEZ erfolgreich geklagt hat, obwohl gegen geltendes Recht verstoßen wird (z.b. es dürfen keine Verträge zu Lasten von 3en geschlossen werden, die ganzen Formfehler die begangen werden usw.) . Von daher muss man traurigerweise sagen, ja die Politik mischt sich auch in Deutschland in Bereiche ein, wo sie eig nichts zu melden hat.


Das habe ich eben nicht behauptet, es ging um die Behauptung, die Regierung soll eine möglichst harte Strafe für verurteilte Flüchtlinge fordern und wäre schuld, wenn das Urteil - wie aus Sicht einiger - in Köln "zu milde" ausfällt. "Fordern" kann sie es zwar (hat sie auch getan, Merkel hat sich klar für eine rigorose Strafverfolgung ausgesprochen (wie man das jetzt wiederum auslegt, bleibt jedem selber überlassen)), aber sie hat sich nicht ins Urteil des Richters einzumischen.^^
Klar, sowas kam vor, kommt vor, aber wenn mir ein Urteil über ein Vergehen, welches die Regierung nicht betrifft, mir nicht passt, dann rege ich mich als Bürger nicht über die Regierung auf, sondern wenn dann über das zuständige Gericht, den Richter, den Staatsanwalt, etc.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so, weil er schwarz ist, kann er also kein Deutscher sein?


 Kommt darauf an, Deutsch ist man erst dann wenn mindestens ein Elternteil deutsch ist. 
 Die Staatsbürgerschaft macht einen nicht direkt zu einem "Deutschen", die Araber die hier in 2. Generation leben sind trotz der Staatsbürgerschaft in eigenen geschlossenen Gesellschaften und daher auch nicht Deutsch.

Ich lehne übrigens teilweise auch Menschen wegen ihrer politischen Überzeugung ab, denn mit Nazis oder Kommunisten will ich nichts zu tun haben.
Sonst ist mir egal ob jemand Links, Mitte oder Rechts ist, solange er oder sie nicht extrem darin ist.


----------



## Gripschi (25. Februar 2016)

Wenn Flüchtlinge während Ihr Antrag läuft auf Asyl darf es bei schweren Vergehen oder Wiederholungen nur eine Strafe geben.

Abschieben! Daten biometrisch erfassen und auf eine Liste setzen für die Überprüfung.

Da muss die Regierung klare Regelungen setzen nach den gehandelt werden muss.

Etwas extrem gesagt vllt aber im Grunde was die meisten wollen denke ich.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2016)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Aber was ist mit den Asylanten und den Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen oder gar Türken die seit 3 Generationen hier leben?
> 
> (Natürlich scher ich nicht alle über den gleichen Kamm, aber es geht ums Prinzip)
> 
> Die sind meist in sich geschlossene Gruppen. Diese wollen doch auch nix mit Deutschen zu tuen haben. Lehnen sie gar ab.



Das ist Diskriminierung, etnische Diskriminierung, gibt da schon einiges.



Gripschi schrieb:


> Oder was sind Dorffeindschafften anderes? Die gestehen sich doch auch die Existenz gegenseitig nicht zu.



Ja, Rassismus, Diskriminierung.



Gripschi schrieb:


> Dann sind das auch Rassisten und als solche zu Bezeichnen!



Ja, auf jeden Fall.
Rassismus, Diskriminerung, usw. ist extrem weit verbreitet.
Es passiert täglich. Da setzt man sich einen Zug und nebenan sitzt ein schwarzer, oder Bärtiger, oder sowas und schon fühlt man sich ängstlich.
Das sind Vorurteile.



Gripschi schrieb:


> Wo ist die Linie? Wieso ist Nightslaver der nur nix mit denen zu tuen haben will Rassit? Er sagt weder sie sind dumm, haben keine Rechte oder sonstwas.
> 
> Ich respektiere seine Meinung!



Es gibt keine Linie. Wer Menschen aufgrund seiner Hautfarbe ablehnt -- sprich mit ihnen nichts zu tun haben will -- ist aus meiner Sicht ein Rassist. Ganz einfach.

Ich selbst habe keine schwarzen Freunde, ich kenne halt keine.
Aber ich würde doch sie doch nicht ablehnen.
Man stelle sich vor, in meiner Firma fängt Morgen ein schwarzer an.
Ein netter Kerl, macht seinen Job, ist witzig und die Kollegen mögen ihn.
Und nur weil er schwarz ist, lehne ich seine Freundschaft automatisch ab?
Wo kommen wir denn dahin, wenn das jeder macht?


----------



## Kiryu (25. Februar 2016)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Wenn Flüchtlinge während Ihr Antrag läuft auf Asyl darf es bei schweren Vergehen oder Wiederholungen nur eine Strafe geben.
> 
> Abschieben! Daten biometrisch erfassen und auf eine Liste setzen für die Überprüfung.
> 
> ...



Inwiefern extrem? Das sollte eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein, wer bei laufendem Asylverfahren rechtskräftig verurteilt wird und sei es "nur" wegen Diebstahl, der sollte meiner Meinung nach am nächsten Tag in einer Maschine nach Hause sitzen. 

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> …



Genau durch so einen Gebrauch wird das Wort Rassismus völlig entwertet.

Und wirkliche Rassisten (zu denen Nightslaver nicht gehört) werden irgendwann kein Problem haben, sich zu etablieren. Einfach weil das Wort so überstrapaziert wird, dass es keiner mehr ernst nimmt.

Genauso ist es doch mit dem Begriff „Nazi“.

In der Logik von Jan Delay ist ja selbst ein Heino schon „Nazi“. 

Genau wegen solcher Über- und Falschverwendung, verwässern diese Begriffe immer mehr.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2016)

Kiryu schrieb:


> Inwiefern extrem? Das sollte eigentlich eine Selbstverständlichkeit sein, wer bei laufendem Asylverfahren rechtskräftig verurteilt wird und sei es "nur" wegen Diebstahl, der sollte meiner Meinung nach am nächsten Tag in einer Maschine nach Hause sitzen.
> 
> Mfg
> Kiryu



Und was machst du mit dem Berufungsverfahren?
Einfach nicht zulassen?
Komischer Rechtsstaat, den du da hast.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Genau durch so einen Gebrauch wird das Wort Rassismus völlig entwertet.
> 
> Und wirkliche Rassisten (zu denen Nightslaver nicht gehört) werden irgendwann kein Problem haben, sich zu etablieren. Einfach weil das Wort so überstrapaziert wird, dass es keiner mehr ernst nimmt.
> 
> ...



Der Mensch sollte endlich mal über sowas stehen.
Wir leben als eine Art auf diesen einem Planeten, wir haben nur diesen einen Planeten.
Vielleicht bleibt uns noch 500 Millionen Jahre, eine Milliarde Jahre sicher nicht mehr.
Dann ist es vorbei mit der Erde.
Willst du so lange ständig im Streit mit irgendwem wegen irgendwas leben?
Ich nicht.


----------



## Woohoo (25. Februar 2016)

Und wenn die Herkunftsländer die Menschen nicht wieder aufnimmt? Dann wird Deutschland dafür nochmal bezahlen müssen.


----------



## aloha84 (25. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> *Der Kommunismus geht von der Diktatur der Arbeiterschaft aus. Also hast du schonmal eine Diktatur*.
> 
> Und ja, es gibt/gab bisher keinen friedlichen kommunistischen Staat.



Das Wort "*Diktatur*" von "Diktatur des Proletariats" hatte aber im damaligen Sprachgebrauch noch nichts mit "Gewaltherrschaft" zu tun. 
Die Begrifflichkeit per se wird schon seit Jahren diskutiert, da Marx und Engels damit bildlich lediglich den Klassenkampf umschrieben und und ihn nur selten benutzten.
Der Kommunismus ist eine Wirtschafts- und Gesellschaftslehre welche mit Nichten etwas mit Gewaltherrschaft zu tun hat.
Das er so oder so nicht funktioniert, steht natürlich auf einem anderen Blatt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Und wenn die Herkunftsländer die Menschen nicht wieder aufnimmt? Dann wird Deutschland dafür nochmal bezahlen müssen.


Naja, wir haben immer noch die Möglichkeit Länder mit Wirtschaftssanktionen und Streichung der Gelder dazu zu zwingen.
Und Länder wie Marokko oder Algerien sind auch militärisch zu unbedeutend um sich gegen eine "Zwangsrückführung" zu wehren, wenn Wirtschaftssanktionen auch nicht mehr helfen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2016)

Aegon schrieb:


> Sag bloß, du hast nicht mindestens 50% dunkelhäutige, andersgläubige weibliche Homosexuelle in deinem Freundeskreis


Diese Polemik ist einfach Fehl am Platz. Es geht nur darum, Menschen nicht ohne weitere Informationen zu haben zu diskiminieren
Z.B. Sachse = Rechtsradikaler ist genau blödsinn wie Flüchtling = Vergewaltiger oder " Zentralafrikaner = dumm"

So ein Beispiel. Wir haben einen griechischer Gaststudent bei uns zu iener Butterfahrt mit auf die Ostsee genommen. Kaum hatte der Mob die ersten Korn getrunken, ging die Rassistische Kackscheiße wegen seine dunkleren Hautfarbe los. In diesem Fall, reichte es, nur zu behaupten, er wäre unser Institutsleiter und dieselben Gartenzwerge huldigten ihm. Es war so absurd lächerlich und extrem diskriminierend. Historiuker nennen dieses Verhalten "das hässliche Gesicht Deutschlands". Es schien überwunden, aber es könnte wieder kommen. Das wäre für die Lebensqualität hier fatal.

Ich nannte es es darum Preferenzen. Ich habe z.B. mit sportlichen Menschen mehr Schnittstellen, als mit übergewichtigten, darum sind im meinem Freundeskreis viel mehr dünne. Aber ich lehne doch dicke Menschen nicht pauschal als Gesprächspartner ab. Ihr versteht euern hier geäußerten und zur Diskriminierung genutzten Rassismus wirklich nicht.

Wer wiederholt, trotz juristischer Aufschlauung Kriegsflüchtlinge mit hämschen Worten und in diesem Fall diskrimierend genutzten Worten überzieht, die Faulheit etc. implizieren, ist nichts weiter als ein hetzender Mensch. Sicherlich gut aufgehoben in der AfD oder bei Pegida, aber genau darum geht es hier und genau das wird angekreidet.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Mensch sollte endlich mal über sowas stehen.
> Wir leben als eine Art auf diesen einem Planeten, wir haben nur diesen einen Planeten.
> Vielleicht bleibt uns noch 500 Millionen Jahre, eine Milliarde Jahre sicher nicht mehr.
> Dann ist es vorbei mit der Erde.
> ...



Du bist aber sehr zuversichtlich, was deine Lebenserwartung angeht 

Ich bin schon froh, wenn ich in 50 Jahren noch lebe : 



aloha84 schrieb:


> Das Wort "*Diktatur*" von "Diktatur des Proletariats" hatte aber im damaligen Sprachgebrauch noch nichts mit "Gewaltherrschaft" zu tun.
> Die Begrifflichkeit per se wird schon seit Jahren diskutiert, da Marx und Engels damit bildlich lediglich den Klassenkampf umschrieben und und ihn nur selten benutzten.
> Der Kommunismus ist eine Wirtschafts- und Gesellschaftslehre welche mit Nichten etwas mit Gewaltherrschaft zu tun hat.
> Das er so oder so nicht funktioniert, steht natürlich auf einem anderen Blatt.



Ist ein beliebtes Argument, aber ein jeder kann sich ein Bild davon machen, wie die Lebensrealität in den kommunistischen/sozialistischen Länder aussah.

Danke, brauch ich nicht.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> ...


Ich bin auch nicht gerade ein "Fan" davon Leute wegen ihrer Hautfarbe in seinem Freundeskreis "generell" abzulehnen, aber es ist wenn es sich nur um sein privates Umfeld handelt trotzdem kein Rassismus. 

 Ich kann mir auch keine radikalen religiösen (egal welche Religion) und auch keine radikal politischen (egal welche Richtung) in meinem Freundeskreis vorstellen.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Du bist aber sehr zuversichtlich, was deine Lebenserwartung angeht
> 
> Ich bin schon froh, wenn ich in 50 Jahren noch lebe :


Dir ist also scheißegal, was mit deinen Nachfahren passiert?
Tolle Einstellung, da hast du schon mal eine Gemeinsamkeit mit der aktuellen Weltpolitik.


----------



## Kiryu (25. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was machst du mit dem Berufungsverfahren?
> Einfach nicht zulassen?
> Komischer Rechtsstaat, den du da hast.



Und wo genau habe ich doch gleich geschrieben, dass ein Berufungsverfahren nicht erlaubt sei? Da steht "rechtskräftig verurteilt", das inkludiert nach meinem Verständnis auch eine mögliche Berufung an deren Ende das Urteil bestätigt wird. 

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dir ist also scheißegal, was mit deinen Nachfahren passiert?
> Tolle Einstellung, da hast du schon mal eine Gemeinsamkeit mit der aktuellen Weltpolitik.



*Ich* habe genau *ein* Leben. Und ich möchte, dass es mir (meiner Familie, meinen Freunden, meinen Bekannte) gut geht.

Der Rest, und ja dazu steh ich, ist mir total egal.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> *Ich* habe genau *ein* Leben. Und ich möchte, dass es mir (meiner Familie, meinen Freunden, meinen Bekannte) gut geht.
> 
> Der Rest, und ja dazu steh ich, ist mir total egal.


Schön, dann hoffe ich aber, dass du dich auch nicht drüber aufregst, dass aktuell wir - auch du - für die Fehler unserer Vorgängergenerationen (bzw. die, welche zu deren Lebzeiten am Ruder waren), blechen müssen.


----------



## aloha84 (25. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ist ein beliebtes Argument, aber ein jeder kann sich ein Bild davon machen, wie die Lebensrealität in den kommunistischen/sozialistischen Länder aussah.
> 
> Danke, brauch ich nicht.



Du verstehst mich glaube nicht richtig, das sollte kein Argument für den Kommunismus sein --> sondern lediglich die Definition richtig stellen.
Und ich brauche diese Lebensrealtiät ebenfalls nicht mehr,,,,,,,,mir reichten die 6 jahre.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Der Rest, und ja dazu steh ich, ist mir total egal.



Ich habe Kindere. Ich will, dass es meinen Kindern gut geht und sie sich keine Sorgen machen müssen.
Und irgendwann werde ich Großvater sein.
Oder mein Sohn hat mit seinem Lebenspartner ein paar Katzen -- wer weiß. 
Schließlich zählt ja nur der männliche Nachkomme, oder?


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Schön, dann hoffe ich aber, dass du dich auch nicht drüber aufregst, dass aktuell wir - auch du - für die Fehler unserer Vorgängergenerationen (bzw. die, welche zu deren Lebzeiten am Ruder waren), blechen müssen.



Nö das stört mich nicht. 

Ich will halt nicht für irgendwelche Sozialtouristen und illegale Einwanderer zahlen.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Du verstehst mich glaube nicht richtig, das sollte kein Argument für den Kommunismus sein --> sondern lediglich die Definition richtig stellen.



Naja was in den Büchern steht ist das eine, wie es dann in der Realität aussieht, ist was anderes.

Insofern finde ich meine Definition des Kommunismus als totalitäre Gewaltideologie nicht verkehrt.

Weil allen Büchern zum trotzt, so hat sich der Kommunismus präsentiert.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Und ich brauche diese Lebensrealtiät ebenfalls nicht mehr,,,,,,,,mir reichten die 6 jahre.



Das glaube ich dir gerne.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich habe Kindere. Ich will, dass es meinen Kindern gut geht und sie sich keine Sorgen machen müssen.



Ich hoffe du hast keine Tochter. Ansonsten kann ich dein Faible für den Islam nicht verstehen.

Es sein denn natürlich du bist rein vorsorglich schon konvertiert.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und irgendwann werde ich Großvater sein.
> Oder mein Sohn hat mit seinem Lebenspartner ein paar Katzen -- wer weiß.
> Schließlich zählt ja nur der männliche Nachkomme, oder?



Nein, wieso sollte nur der männliche Nachkomme zählen?


----------



## Ruptet (25. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so. Weil er sie also Privat nicht haben will, ist er kein Rassist?
> Nett ausgelegt.



Das meine ich damit ... es gibt keine Grenzen mehr und Nightslaver, der per Definition von einem Rassisten so weit entfernt ist wie Nordkorea von der Demokratie, ist genauso Rassist wie Hitler Rassist war -Rassist ist Rassist, genauso wie rechts Nazi ist - Schwarz/Weiß merkt ihr was ?

Ist es nicht genau das, was man den "Gegnern" immer vorwirft ? Aber mittlerweile scheint es in Mode zu sein, als Farbenblinder die Farbenblindheit anderer zu kritisieren.

Wir sind eine Art, du sagst es und das ist vollkommen richtig - aber bist du es nicht, der schwarze als gesonderte Gruppe darstellt ? Hautfarbe kennzeichnet keine "Rasse", weil es unter Menschen keine Rassen gibt, sondern sie ist einfach eine Eigenschaft, genauso wie die Haarfarbe, die Farbe der Augen, Sommersprossen etc. und unterliegt dem Geschmack des jeweiligen Menschen.
Wer mit dunkler Haut nichts anfangen kann, wer den Eigengeruch nicht mag oder wer aus sonstigen Gründen keine Beziehung in jeglicher Hinsicht mit diesen Menschen in Erwägung zieht, hat jedes Recht dazu, selbes Spiel mit der Religion, Kultur, sonstwas.

Nochmal - JEDER selektiert, die Natur tut es, die Menschheit tut es seit Anbeginn der Zeit, die Tierwelt tut es - alles noch bevor das Wort Rassismus überhaupt erfunden wurde.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. Februar 2016)

Ich denk auch erst vorrangig danach, dass es mir und meinem privaten Umfeld gut geht, dann denk ich an meine Heimat und vielleicht auch an die unserer Verbündeten.
Was aber am anderen Ende der Welt passiert ist mir relativ egal.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Das meine ich damit ... es gibt keine Grenzen mehr und Nightslaver, der per Definition von einem Rassisten so weit entfernt ist wie Nordkorea von der Demokratie, ist genauso Rassist wie Hitler Rassist war -Rassist ist Rassist, genauso wie rechts Nazi ist - Schwarz/Weiß merkt ihr was ?
> 
> Ist es nicht genau das, was man den "Gegnern" immer vorwirft ? Aber mittlerweile scheint es in Mode zu sein, als Farbenblinder die Farbenblindheit anderer zu kritisieren.
> 
> Wir sind eine Art, du sagst es und das ist vollkommen richtig - aber bist du es nicht, der schwarze als gesonderte Gruppe darstellt ? Hautfarbe kennzeichnet keine "Rasse", weil es unter Menschen keine Rassen gibt, sondern sie ist einfach eine Eigenschaft, genauso wie die Haarfarbe, die Farbe der Augen, Sommersprossen etc. und unterliegt dem Geschmack des jeweiligen Menschen.



Es gibt von Menschen verschiedene Unterarten -- da man den Begriff der Rasse entsorgen will -- einfach mal informieren, bevor du Unsinn verbreitest.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich denk auch erst vorrangig danach, dass es mir und meinem privaten Umfeld gut geht, dann denk ich an meine Heimat und vielleicht auch an die unserer Verbündeten.
> Was aber am anderen Ende der Welt passiert ist mir relativ egal.


Stell' dir mal vor, du wärst 100 Jahre in der Zukunft geboren und musst vor einer Flutkatastrophe fliehen, weil unsere Generation es nicht geschafft hat, mal ein bisschen nachhaltiger zu handeln und den Klimawandel in den Griff zu kriegen.
Ich wette, dir ist auch völlig egal, dass du später Schwierigkeiten mit der Rente haben wirst, weil es die Politik in der Vergangenheit versäumt hat, das ihr zugrunde liegende System zu ändern. Daran ist auch z.T. die Generation vor uns schuld, die aber nicht mehr leben wird, wenn du vom mikrigem, angesparten Rest jahrzehnte langer Arbeit leben musst.
Hätte man die Arbeitsmigranten vor 50 Jahren vernünftig integriert, hätten wir heute weniger IS-Abwanderer.
Das sind die Folgen, wenn man nicht nachhaltig denkt, man scheffelt sich schön den Arsch voll, kümmert sich nicht um den Rest und die nachfolgende Generation darf es ausbaden. War bisher immer so und wird scheinbar auch weiterhin so sein mit einer derart egoistischen Einstellung, das liegt übrigens genau auf dem Niveau vergangener und heutiger Spitzenpolitiker weltweit.


----------



## Kiryu (25. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt von Menschen verschiedene Unterarten



Es gab verschiedene Unterarten, die sind mittlerweile aber alle ausgestorben.

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2016)

Die Population des Homo Sapiens ist auch heute noch unterschiedlich, um sich eben den unterschiedlichen Einflüssen anpassen zu können.
Durch die Ausbreitung des Homo Sapiens wird das immer weiter vermischt.
An sich nur vorteilhaft.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Stell' dir mal vor, du wärst 100 Jahre in der Zukunft geboren und musst vor einer Flutkatastrophe fliehen, weil unsere Generation es nicht geschafft hat, mal ein bisschen nachhaltiger zu handeln und den Klimawandel in den Griff zu kriegen.
> Ich wette, dir ist auch völlig egal, dass du später Schwierigkeiten mit der Rente haben wirst, weil es die Politik in der Vergangenheit versäumt hat, das ihr zugrunde liegende System zu ändern. Daran ist auch z.T. die Generation vor uns schuld, die aber nicht mehr leben wird, wenn du vom mikrigem, angesparten Rest jahrzehnte langer Arbeit leben musst.
> Hätte man die Arbeitsmigranten vor 50 Jahren vernünftig integriert, hätten wir heute weniger IS-Abwanderer.
> Das sind die Folgen, wenn man nicht nachhaltig denkt, man scheffelt sich schön den Arsch voll, kümmert sich nicht um den Rest und die nachfolgende Generation darf es ausbaden. War bisher immer so und wird scheinbar auch weiterhin so sein mit einer derart egoistischen Einstellung, das liegt übrigens genau auf dem Niveau vergangener und heutiger Spitzenpolitiker weltweit.



Deshalb müssen wir uns jetzt abschotten, damit dass andere *ausbaden* müssen.

Ausbaden, guter Wortwitz


----------



## Verminaard (25. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich lehne von teilen der Bayerischen Politiker deren Politik ab.
> Was hat das mit Bayern zu tun?
> Ich hab da schon Urlaub gemacht. Sehr schönes Land, nette Menschen.



Ernsthaft jetzt?
Ich kann mich wage an einige Posts von dir in anderen Threads erinnern, wo du dich sehr abfaellig ueber Bayern / die Bayern geaeussert hast.
Ging bis irgendwas mit "... koennte man Bayern von Deutschland abspalten...".
Nicht Wortgetreu aber sinngemaeß. Komm mir jetzt nicht das ich das raussuchen soll. Bei deinen zig Beitraegen.
Finds aber bezeichnend das du das so abstreitest. 
Man muss ja moralisch ueberlegen sein und am Besten ohne Makel.


Bei dieser ganzen Rassimusdebatte um Nightslaver:
Es wird hier hin und her diskutiert ob er jetzt wegen seiner Ablehnung ein Rassist ist oder nicht.
Was so ueberhaupt nicht beachtet wird, ist das warum.
Es kann viele Gruende geben.
Persoenliche Erfahrungen z.b.
Ich fuer meinen Teil hab eine, fuer mich selbst unbegruendete, Abneigung gegen homosexuelle Maenner.
Ich kanns mir nicht erklaeren, fuehrt bei mir bis zu einer Uebelkeit mit Brechreiz.
Mag sein das irgendwas in meiner Kindheit vorgefallen ist. Die Erinnerungen an diese Zeit sind lueckenhaft. 
In einem Gespraech mit meinen Eltern vor einiger Zeit, gab es Seitens meiner Eltern einige Andeutungen, als sie merkten das ich damit absolut nichts anfangen konnte, haben sie das Gespraech in eine andere Richtung gelenkt.

Ich kenn Leute die Menschen bestimmter Abstammung ablehnen. Auf Nachfrage kam mal ein "die riechen komisch". Jo auch sowas kann zu einer Abneigung fuehren. Wenn sich Leute komplett anders ernaehren, sind auch die Koerpergerueche anders.

Meine Guete, gibt zig Gruende, aber schoen das man hier einen Rassisten festmachen kann.
Koennt ihr euch wieder feiern, ihr die viel besser als Andere seid!

Bei dieser ganzen Fluechtlingsdebatte: ich wuerde gerne mal wissen ob und wer aktiv was fuer Fluechtlinge macht, evtl ehrenamtlich.
Steuern zahlen, Altkleidersammlungen gilt nicht, macht fast Jeder.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Deshalb müssen wir uns jetzt abschotten, damit dass andere *ausbaden* müssen.
> 
> Ausbaden, guter Wortwitz


Was meinst du jetzt bitte mit "abschotten"?
Wie wär's mal, wenn du anstelle von kryptischem Sarkasmus mal zumindest ein bisschen Verständnis für Leute aufbringst, deren Wertvorstellungen sich von deinen unterscheiden? 
Ich weiß, auf hohen Rössern lacht es sich besser, aber du kannst es ja zumindest mal versuchen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was meinst du jetzt bitte mit "abschotten"?
> Wie wär's mal, wenn du anstelle von kryptischem Sarkasmus mal zumindest ein bisschen Verständnis für Leute aufbringst, deren Wertvorstellungen sich von deinen unterscheiden?
> Ich weiß, auf hohen Rössern lacht es sich besser, aber du kannst es ja zumindest mal versuchen.



Wozu? 

Mir, meiner Familie, meinen Freunden und meinen Bekannten geht es gut. 

Und ich will, dass das so bleibt.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ernsthaft jetzt?
> Ich kann mich wage an einige Posts von dir in anderen Threads erinnern, wo du dich sehr abfaellig ueber Bayern / die Bayern geaeussert hast.
> Ging bis irgendwas mit "... koennte man Bayern von Deutschland abspalten...".



Ja, nennt sich Überzogen, oder karikiert. 
Genauso wie ich den Karneval am Rhein sonderbar finde oder dass man an ein höheres Wesen glaubt.
Alles schon komisch.
Und wenn man sich Seehofer so anhört, ist der Wunsch, dass sich Bayern abspaltet auch nicht so weit weg. 

Aber das Land an sich ist ja schön. die Berge und so.
Ist echt schön da, auch wenn ich eher der Strand Typ bin.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wozu?
> 
> Mir, meiner Familie, meinen Freunden und meinen Bekannten geht es gut.
> 
> Und ich will, dass das so bleibt.


Dir, deiner Familie und deinen Freunden könnte es aber noch besser gehen, wenn die Generationen vor uns weniger Fehler gemacht hätten.
Über die beiden Weltkriege lässt sich streiten, es gibt Historiker, die der Ansicht sind, wenn Hitler nicht als erster das Feuer eröffnet hätte, wäre Stalin gekommen, aber in der Politik danach wurden zu wenig Reformen durchgebracht. 
Unser aktuelles Rentensystem geht immernoch auf Konrad Adenauer zurück, spätestens mit der Wende hätte man das grundlegend ändern müssen.

Es ist auch sehr gut möglich, sogar wahrscheinlich, dass die die nächste Finanzkrise noch miterlebst und die wird um einiges heftiger ausfallen, als die letzte.
Und dann wirst du dich auch über diejenigen aufregen, welche den Euro eingeführt haben und diejenigen, welche später die Krise nicht nachhaltig genug lösen konnten.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2016)

Die nächste Flüchtlingswelle aufgrund des Klimawandels werden sicher noch eine Menge miterleben.
Ob ich das noch bin, weiß ich nicht, meine Kinder aber sicher und deren Kinder auf jeden Fall.
Daher muss heute gehandelt werden -- eigentlich schon vor 50 Jahren aber Trägheit und so.

Wie ist eigentlich der Standpunkt der AFD zum Klimawandel?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Und dann wirst du dich auch über diejenigen aufregen, welche den Euro eingeführt haben und diejenigen, welche später die Krise nicht nachhaltig genug lösen konnten.


Daran ist aber auch seine bzw. unsere Generation mit Schuld, denn die Generation wählt trotzdem die gleichen immer wieder.
Mal sehn ob jetzt daran etwas ändern, wenn man die Krise live in seinem Dorf/ in seiner Stadt mitbekommt...


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Daran ist aber auch seine bzw. unsere Generation mit Schuld, denn die Generation wählt trotzdem die gleichen immer wieder.
> Mal sehn ob jetzt daran etwas ändern, wenn man die Krise live in seinem Dorf/ in seiner Stadt mitbekommt...


Ja, und unsere Kinder regen sich dann über uns auf, weil wir die eben gewählt haben und sich in 30 Jahren kein Auto mehr leisten können.
(nein, ich habe Schwarz und Gelb nie gewählt)


----------



## Verminaard (25. Februar 2016)

*Threshold* 	 , was hast du gegen die bayrische Politik?
Der Erfolg Bayerns gibt denen doch recht.

Bisschen Oel ins Feuer giessen: Notunterkunft in Tempelhof: Fluchtlinge sollen uber Totung christlicher Mitbewohner gesprochen haben - Polizei & Justiz - Berlin - Tagesspiegel
Hat natuerlich nichts mit dem Islam zu tun.
Der Islam hat nichts mit dem Islam zu tun!
So rum ists glaub ich richtig.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> *Threshold* 	 , was hast du gegen die bayrische Politik?
> Der Erfolg Bayerns gibt denen doch recht.
> 
> Bisschen Oel ins Feuer giessen: Notunterkunft in Tempelhof: Fluchtlinge sollen uber Totung christlicher Mitbewohner gesprochen haben - Polizei & Justiz - Berlin - Tagesspiegel
> ...



Na ich habe hier im Thread gelernt, dass selbst Mohammed nichts mit dem Islam zu tun hat. Also von daher, wer weiß das schon so genau


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Na ich habe hier im Thread gelernt, dass selbst Mohammed nichts mit dem Islam zu tun hat. Also von daher, wer weiß das schon so genau


Man verdreht sich halt alles wie man es gerne hätte.
Bei Karikaturen fühlen sich gleich alle beleidigt und bei Anschlägen hat das natürlich alles nichts mit dem Islam zu tuen und der Koran wurde nur falsch interpretiert.


----------



## Aegon (25. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie ist eigentlich der Standpunkt der AFD zum Klimawandel?


Eine kurze Google-Recherche hat ergeben, dass der Klimawandel laut Parteiprogramm sehr "unsicherheitsbehaftet" (Energie- und Umweltpolitik | AfD - Mut zur Wahrheit! - Alternative fur Deutschland) sei, jedoch scheint parteiintern die Skepsis vorzuherrschen. (Klima | AfD - Mut zur Wahrheit! - Alternative fur Deutschland) (Alternative fur Deutschland: Der Klimawandel ist wie Pipi im Baggersee | ZEIT ONLINE)


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> *Threshold* 	 , was hast du gegen die bayrische Politik?
> Der Erfolg Bayerns gibt denen doch recht.



Welcher Erfolg?
Dass die Bayern zwar billigen strom haben wollen, aber Endlager ablehnen und nicht mal Stromstrassen bauen wollen?



Aegon schrieb:


> Eine kurze Google-Recherche hat ergeben, dass der Klimawandel laut Parteiprogramm sehr "unsicherheitsbehaftet" (Energie- und Umweltpolitik | AfD - Mut zur Wahrheit! - Alternative fur Deutschland) sei, jedoch scheint parteiintern die Skepsis vorzuherrschen. (Klima | AfD - Mut zur Wahrheit! - Alternative fur Deutschland) (Alternative fur Deutschland: Der Klimawandel ist wie Pipi im Baggersee | ZEIT ONLINE)



Aha. Alles klar. Danke für die Links.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2016)

Mich würde mal interessieren, was passiert, wenn sich einer in der CSU als homosexuell outet.
Dass man in einer _*Christlich*_ Sozialen Union uneheliche Kinder zeugt, scheint zwar erlaubt zu sein, wenn homosexuelle den Bund der Ehe eingehen wollen, ist das aber falsch.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dass man in einer _*Christlich*_ Sozialen Union uneheliche Kinder zeugt, scheint zwar erlaubt zu sein,


Das darf auch nur König Horst, zumindest laut eigener Aussage beim Besuch bei den Scheichs.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Mich würde mal interessieren, was passiert, wenn sich einer in der CSU als homosexuell outet.



Dafür hat die CSU doch den Stammtisch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> ...Ich weiß, auf hohen Rössern lacht es sich besser, aber du kannst es ja zumindest mal versuchen.


Seit wann ist ein brauner Sumpf ein hohes Ross?


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Seit wann ist ein brauner Sumpf ein hohes Ross?


Die Moderation ist zwar hier nicht mehr annähernd so präsent wie früher, was aber nicht heißt, dass du Risiken bezüglich gewisser potentiell herabwürdigender Bezeichnungen eingehen solltest.


----------



## Verminaard (25. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Welcher Erfolg?
> Dass die Bayern zwar billigen strom haben wollen, aber Endlager ablehnen und nicht mal Stromstrassen bauen wollen?



Ich pick mir ein Thema raus und deswegen sind die Schei**e ...

Bayern – Wikipedia

Bayern zahlt am meisten: Neun Milliarden: Landerfinanzausgleich teuer wie nie - FOCUS Online


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2016)

Wow, ich wusste gar nicht, dass wir Fans in NRW haben.

Dabei hasst doch spätestens seit Uli H. endgültig jeder den FC Bayern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> *Threshold*      , was hast du gegen die bayrische Politik?
> Der Erfolg Bayerns gibt denen doch recht..


Du meinst, korrupte Amigo Politik, Politiker, die sich wie FJS mit Milliarden bereichert haben, Waffenhändler, die die CSU schmieren, Subventions- und Steuerbetrug wären ein Modell, was für ganz Deutschland taugt? Damit ist man bei Preußen nicht ganz so beliebt. 

So hat jeder alte Stamm seine eigenen Wertvorstellungen. Erfolgreich ist immer schwer zu definieren. Das Gehaltsniveua in München mag erfreulich höher sein, die erhöhten Lebenshaltungskosten bügeln das aber sofort wieder weg.

Das Wetter ist besser, ja, aber dafür gibt es kein Meer in der Nähe. Hat alles Vor-und Nachteile, das Land ist völlig zersiedelt und überfüllt. Da liebe ich unsere ruhigen Plätze im Norden. Du siehst, jeder findet den Ort, den er mag und bleibt dort. Eine freie Wohnortwahl ist doch etwas feines und eines unserer Grundrechte.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Wetter ist besser, ja, aber dafür gibt es kein Meer in der Nähe. Hat alles Vor-und Nachteile, das Land ist völlig zersiedelt und überfüllt. Da liebe ich unsere ruhigen Plätze im Norden. Du siehst, jeder findet den Ort, den er mag und bleibt dort. Eine freie Wonortwahl ist doch etwas feines und eines unserer Grundrechte.


Es findet halt jeder den Ort an dem er lebt am schönsten, solange dort kein Krieg oder ähnliche Probleme vorherrschen.
Das Problem mit den Lebenserhaltungskosten sollte endlich mal mit regionalen Mietpreisobergrenzen gelöst werden. Es kann nicht sein, dass sich viele sich das Leben in der Stadt bald nicht mehr leisten können.


----------



## Kiryu (25. Februar 2016)

Na klar...in Niedersachsen gibt es bestimmt überhaupt keine Korruption, nur in Bayern 

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich pick mir ein Thema raus und deswegen sind die Schei**e ...
> 
> Bayern – Wikipedia
> 
> Bayern zahlt am meisten: Neun Milliarden: Landerfinanzausgleich teuer wie nie - FOCUS Online



Und wie lange haben die Bayern vom Finanzausgleich profitiert?

Und Seehofer hat ja mal gesagt, dass er das System mit dem Finanzausgleich blöd findet.
Dann soll er eben Bayern in die Unabhängigkeit führen.
Blöd nur, dass er sich dann Gedanken über ein Atomendlager machen muss und das nicht einfach abschieben kann.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und Seehofer hat ja mal gesagt, dass er das System mit dem Finanzausgleich blöd findet.


Wollte Seehofer nichtmal eine komplett bayerische Bundesliga?
Er wollte doch auch mal AIDS-Kranke internieren, wenn ich mich recht erinnere^^

In Bayern werden immer nur die dauerhaft Ministerpräsident, welche konservativ genug sind. Wenn sie das nicht sind, werden sie es entweder nicht oder bleiben nicht lange im Amt, siehe Erwin Huber.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Moderation ist zwar hier nicht mehr annähernd so präsent wie früher, was aber nicht heißt, dass du Risiken bezüglich gewisser potentiell herabwürdigender Bezeichnungen eingehen solltest.



Das Ungute im Gutmensch  | ZEITmagazin



			
				Die Zeit schrieb:
			
		

> Der Gutmensch glaubt, dass er, im Kampf für das, was er für "das Gute" hält, von jeder zwischenmenschlichen Rücksicht und jeder zivilisatorischen Regel entpflichtet ist. Beleidigungen, Demütigungen und sogar Gewalt sind erlaubt.



Da hast du die Erklärung für sein Verhalten.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie lange haben die Bayern vom Finanzausgleich profitiert?



Landerfinanzausgleich – Wikipedia

Schau dir mal an was Bayern rausgenommen hat und was Bayern dafür reingezahlt hat.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Er wollte doch auch mal AIDS-Kranke internieren, wenn ich mich recht erinnere^^



Ist noch nicht mal so lange her.
Massnahmenkatalog gegen HIV - Als die CSU in den Krieg gegen Aids zog - Bayern - Suddeutsche.de

Wie steht die AFD eigentlich dazu?
Auf Augenhöhe mit der CSU?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> In Bayern werden immer nur die dauerhaft Ministerpräsident, welche konservativ genug sind.


Ist in Sachsen auch so, die meisten Ministerpräsidenten waren hier ewig im Amt, Biedenkopf sogar fast 12 Jahre. 
Tillich ist jetzt Dienstältester Ministerpräsident in Deutschland, und übertrifft damit sogar Seehofer. 
Unsere CDU ist auch mehr eine Sächsische CSU als eine CDU.

Dafür musst du halt in Berlin immer der toleranteste Mensch auf Erden sein, und am besten noch einer Minderheit angehören.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> *Ist noch nicht mal so lange her.*
> Massnahmenkatalog gegen HIV - Als die CSU in den Krieg gegen Aids zog - Bayern - Suddeutsche.de
> 
> Wie steht die AFD eigentlich dazu?
> Auf Augenhöhe mit der CSU?





			
				Süddeutsch schrieb:
			
		

> *Vor 25 Jahren *setzte sich Peter Gauweiler von der CSU für scharfe Anti-Aids-Regelungen in Bayern ein - mit Zwangstests für Prostituierte, Drogenabhängige und angehende Beamte. Ein gewisser Horst Seehofer wollte Aidskranke sogar in "speziellen Heimen" sammeln. Heute erinnert sich die CSU nur ungerne daran.



Gut jetzt weiß ich zumindest, woher du deine Vorstellung von Zeiträumen her hast


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gut jetzt weiß ich zumindest, woher du deine Vorstellung von Zeiträumen her hast



Und was sagt uns das?
Diskriminierung vielleicht?


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2016)

Es gab bisher nur einen bayerischen Bundeskanzler und das ist auch schon verdammt lange her.

Besonders die wenigen, welche materiell und finanziell von der DDR profitiert haben werfen den Süddeutschen gerne den Status dummer Bauernabkömmlinge nach, welche sie um ihre Rente geprellt haben.^^

Musste mir sowas mal von einem Haufen alter, ehemaliger DDR-Bürger anhören, dachte ich muss gleich ausholen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...


Das ist die Meinung eines Journalisten, Harald Martenstein. Die eigentliche Definition von Deinem geliebten und Dich selber durch seine Verwendung charakteriesierden Begriffs ist eine andere:
Gutmensch – Wikipedia

Was findet sich zum Autor:
_" ... Die Zentraleinrichtung zur Förderung von Frauen- und Geschlechterforschung (ZEFG) der FU Berlin warf Martenstein dabei vor, er verfüge nur über „rudimentäres Gender-Wissen“ und ignoriere ernsthafte Forschungserkenntnisse, um seine festgelegte These der Unwissenschaftlichkeit zu stützen. In „einer perfiden Tradition“ diffamiere er die Erkenntnisse von Frauen als unwissenschaftlich.[SUP][[/SUP]..."_

_" ... Auch in anderen Zusammenhängen wurde Martensteins Haltung gegenüber Minderheiten kritisiert. Heiko Werning warf ihm auf einem taz-Blog vor, bewusst Diskriminierung gegen Juden, Frauen und Schwarze zu verharmlosen, so etwa in Debatten um angeblichen Antisemitismus Jakob Augsteins, Sexismus Rainer Brüderles oder Rassismus Astrid Lindgrens...."_
Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harald_Martenstein

Das nur als Hinweis, wie umstritten die Thesen des Herrn Martenstein sind. Aber gut, mit einem _ „prototypischen deutschen, weißen Mannes“ _wirst Du Dich sicherlich gut anfreunden können und ich befürchte, Du wirst die Kritik an ihm nicht einmal im Ansatz verstehen.

Beleidigen, mein lieber Kaaruzo, ist Dein Metier, sie sind in fast jedem Deiner Beiträge in zynischer und ausgrenzender Weise zu lesen. Wenn Dich andere dafür in die verbale rechte Ecke stellen, sollte das doch eigentlich eine Ehre für Dich sein, oder was möchtest Du erreichen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was sagt uns das?
> Diskriminierung vielleicht?



Das wollte ich damit nicht sagen, da hast du mich falsch verstanden.

Nur ich empfinde 25 als langen Zeitraum. Zumal der Artikel selbst 3 Jahre alt ist, also reden wir von 28 Jahren. 

Von gar nicht mal so lange her, kann da meiner Meinung nach, nich tdie Rede sein.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2016)

Schlimm ist ja, dass ausgerechnet die AFD Gauweiler einen Platz in dfer Partei angeboten hat.
Was sagt uns das über die AFD?
Genau, dass sie Vollpfosten wie Gauweiler eine Plattform bieten.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schlimm ist ja, dass ausgerechnet die AFD Gauweiler einen Platz in dfer Partei angeboten hat.
> Was sagt uns das über die AFD?
> Genau, dass sie Vollpfosten wie Gauweiler eine Plattform bieten.


Erst wenn sie Heiner Geißler oder Günther Beckstein beschwören, sollte man sie vom Verfassungsschutz überwachen lassen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist die Meinung eines Journalisten, Harald Martenstein. Die eigentliche Definition von Deinem geliebten und Dich selber durch seine Verwendung charakteriesieren Begriff ist eine andere:
> Gutmensch – Wikipedia



Nein, eigentlich sieht die Definition folgendermaßen aus:

Duden | Gut-mensch | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition



			
				Duden schrieb:
			
		

> [naiver] Mensch, der sich in einer als unkritisch, übertrieben, nervtötend o. ä. empfundenen Weise im Sinne der Political Correctness verhält, sich für die Political Correctness einsetzt



Es darf sich jeder selbst das Urteil bilden, auf wenn das hier zutrifft.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was findet sich zum Autor:
> " ... Die Zentraleinrichtung zur Förderung von Frauen- und Geschlechterforschung (ZEFG) der FU Berlin warf Martenstein dabei vor, er verfüge nur über „rudimentäres Gender-Wissen“ und ignoriere ernsthafte Forschungserkenntnisse, um seine festgelegte These der Unwissenschaftlichkeit zu stützen. In „einer perfiden Tradition“ diffamiere er die Erkenntnisse von Frauen als unwissenschaftlich.[SUP][[/SUP]..."



Der Name der Einrichtung verrät alles, was man wissen muss. Schwafelfächer für Leute, bei denen es für ein richtiges Studium nicht gereicht hat. 

Schöner Artikel über diese "seriöse" Einrichtung:

Frauenforderung: Eine Ideologie macht Karriere - Politik - Stuttgarter Nachrichten



interessierterUser schrieb:


> " ... Auch in anderen Zusammenhängen wurde Martensteins Haltung gegenüber Minderheiten kritisiert. Heiko Werning warf ihm auf einem taz-Blog vor, bewusst Diskriminierung gegen Juden, Frauen und Schwarze zu verharmlosen, so etwa in Debatten um angeblichen Antisemitismus Jakob Augsteins, Sexismus Rainer Brüderles oder Rassismus Astrid Lindgrens...."
> Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Harald_Martenstein



Wenn ich schon lese, das man Brüderle Sexismus oder noch schlimmer Frau Lindgren Rassismus vorwirft, weiß ich schon aus welcher weltfremden Ecke das kommt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das nur als Hinweis, wie umstritten die Thesen des Herrn Martenstein sind. Aber gut, mit einem _ „prototypischen deutschen, weißen Mannes“ _wirst Du Dich sicherlich gut anfreunden können und ich befürchte, Du wirst die Kritik an ihm nicht einmal im Ansatz verstehen.



Das du sowohl mit deutschen als auch weißen Menschen Probleme hast, hast du ja schon eindrucksvoll unter Beweis gestellt.

Wie nennt man das nochmal? Hmm, war das Wort nicht Rassismus?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Beleidigen, mein lieber Karuuzo, sind Dein Metier, sie sind in fast jedem Deiner Beiträge in zynischer und ausgrenzender Weise zu lesen. Wenn Dich andere dafür in die verbale rechte Ecke stellen, sollte das doch eigentlich eine Ehre für Dich sein, oder was möchtest Du erreichen?



Lies dir doch mal deine eigenen Beiträge durch. Du findest wahlweise Beleidigungen, faktenwidrige *Lügen*, Diffamierungen gegen jeden mit einer anderen Meinung.

Man sollte sich hier nicht als moralische Autorität aufspielen, wenn man genau das tut, was man anderen vorhält.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schlimm ist ja, dass ausgerechnet die AFD Gauweiler einen Platz in dfer Partei angeboten hat.
> Was sagt uns das über die AFD?
> Genau, dass sie Vollpfosten wie Gauweiler eine Plattform bieten.


Vor 28 Jahren war die Ansicht, dass man an AIDS generell selbst Schuld ist noch weit verbreitet, nicht nur bei Gauweiler. 
Die Erkenntnis, dass es auch durch Blutkonserven oder Vererbung übertragen wurde gab es da noch nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Vor 28 Jahren war die Ansicht, dass man an AIDS generell selbst Schuld ist noch weit verbreitet, nicht nur bei Gauweiler.
> Die Erkenntnis, dass es auch durch Blutkonserven oder Vererbung übertragen wurde gab es da noch nicht.


Das entschuldigt aber nicht, was die CSU damals gefordert hat.
F.J. Strauss wollte ja jeden AIDS-Kranken direkt öffentlich erkenntlich machen, durch einen extra Eintrag im Passbuch oder sonstwie behördlich.
Sowas ist eben Diskriminierung, keiner hat sich je absichtlich angesteckt und jeder, der trotz Wissens über seine Krankheit ungeschützten Geschlechtsverkehr ausübt, macht sich strafbar.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das entschuldigt aber nicht, was die CSU damals gefordert hat.
> F.J. Strauss wollte ja jeden AIDS-Kranken direkt öffentlich erkenntlich machen, durch einen extra Eintrag im Passbuch oder sonstwie behördlich.
> Sowas ist eben Diskriminierung, keiner hat sich je absichtlich angesteckt und jeder, der trotz Wissens über seine Krankheit ungeschützten Geschlechtsverkehr ausübt, macht sich strafbar.



Absolut richtig. 

Du findest allerdings in jeder Partei Forderungen, die jenseits von gut und böse sind. Vorallem, wenn du weit genug zurückgehst in der Zeit.

Ich denke da mit Schrecken an die Grünen und ihre Forderungen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Das du sowohl mit deutschen als auch weißen Menschen Probleme hast, hast du ja schon eindrucksvoll unter Beweis gestellt.....


Ich hatte vermutet, dass Du es nicht verstehst. Danke für die Bestätigung.

Es geht darum, dass der "Prototyp des deutschen weissen Mann" nicht nachempfinden kann, wer und warum sich überall diskriminiert fühlt. Er fühlt sich doch auch nicht diskriminiert, und kann nicht verstehen, warum sich jemand z.B. nur dadurch herabgesetzt sieht, wenn er von allen angestarrt wird. 

Dir wurde hier schon von anderen Foristen jede Empathie abgesprochen und Du bestätigst diese Vermutung mit jedem weiterem Beitrag.


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich hatte vermutet, dass Du es nicht verstehst. Danke für die Bestätigung.
> 
> Es geht darum, dass der "Prototyp des deutschen weissen Mann" nicht nachempfinden kann, wer und warum sich überall diskriminiert fühlt. Er fühlt sich doch auch nicht diskriminiert, und kann nicht verstehen, warum sich jemand z.B. nur dadurch herabgesetzt sieht, wenn er von allen angestarrt wird.
> 
> Dir wurde hier schon von anderen Foristen jede Empathie abgesprochen und Du bestätigst diese Vermutung mit jedem weiterem Beitrag.



Und wieder einmal gehst du auf den größten Teil des Antwortposts nicht ein. 

War ja klar.

____________________________________________________________________

Zurück zum Thema

Wie Hessens Polizei uber Taten von Migranten informiert


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das entschuldigt aber nicht, was die CSU damals gefordert hat.


Das stimmt, aber ich meinte nur die anderen waren damals auch nicht besser. 
Wenn man bedenkt was einige in den USA damals gefordert haben, würde selbst Trump heute als Liberaler durchgehen. 


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dir wurde hier schon von anderen Foristen jede Empathie abgesprochen und Du bestätigst diese Vermutung mit jedem weiterem Beitrag.


Empathie hat grundsätzlich jeder Mensch, die Frage wie stark sie ist und ob er sie auch benutzt ist eine andere. 
Ich denke nicht, dass Kaaruzo vollkommen empathielos ist.


----------



## Bärenmarke (25. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das habe ich eben nicht behauptet, es ging um die Behauptung, die Regierung soll eine möglichst harte Strafe für verurteilte Flüchtlinge fordern und wäre schuld, wenn das Urteil - wie aus Sicht einiger - in Köln "zu milde" ausfällt. "Fordern" kann sie es zwar (hat sie auch getan, Merkel hat sich klar für eine rigorose Strafverfolgung ausgesprochen (wie man das jetzt wiederum auslegt, bleibt jedem selber überlassen)), aber sie hat sich nicht ins Urteil des Richters einzumischen.^^
> Klar, sowas kam vor, kommt vor, aber wenn mir ein Urteil über ein Vergehen, welches die Regierung nicht betrifft, mir nicht passt, dann rege ich mich als Bürger nicht über die Regierung auf, sondern wenn dann über das zuständige Gericht, den Richter, den Staatsanwalt, etc.



Nope darum ging es nicht, wenn du den Thread aufmerksam verfolgt hast ging es immer wieder darum, dass man in der Asylfrage immer nach Recht und Gesetz handelt. Es wurde u.a. damit begründet, dass sonst ja schon jemand geklagt hätte und recht bekommen hätte usw.
Und mit meinem populären Beispiel wollte ich einfach nochmal ausdrücken, dass in Deutschland eben nicht alles nach dem Gesetz läuft und in vielen Bereichen einfache willkür handelt (ob von der Politik verordnet oder nicht, sei mal dahingestellt). Und das kann man an einfachen Fakten leicht nachprüfen.
Mir ist auch schleierhaft, wieso manche Leute hier immer wieder das Asylgesetz heranziehen und damit irgendwas rechtfertigen wollen, dass unsere illegalen Bereicherer doch legal hier sind, was sie defacto nicht sind. Denn mir ist neu, dass ein anderes Gesetz das Grundgesetz bricht...

Wenn du dich auf was anderes bezogen hast, dann haben wir wohl aneinder vorbei geredet, ich bin aufgrund des Threads von etwas anderem ausgegangen.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das stimmt, aber ich meinte nur die anderen waren damals auch nicht besser.
> Wenn man bedenkt was einige in den USA damals gefordert haben, würde selbst Trump heute als Liberaler durchgehen.


Ist heute nicht anders, schau dir die Tea Party an.
Die sind nichts anderes als radikale Chirsten (ja, die gibt's tatsächlich), welche die Republikaner (zu denen immerhin einmal Lincoln gehört hatte) zu Rechtspopulisten gemacht haben.


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Wenn du dich auf was anderes bezogen hast, dann haben wir wohl aneinder vorbei geredet, ich bin aufgrund des Threads von etwas anderem ausgegangen.


Ich habe den Post von jemandem zitiert, welcher sich echauffiert hatte, dass die Gerichte über die in Köln straffällig gewordenen Flüchtlinge zum einem zwar "gerecht", woanders aber "zu milde" verurteilt wurden und dafür die Regierung verantwortlich machen wollte.
Ich wollte eben klarstellen, dass das nichts mit der Regierung zu tun hat, das ist alles.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2016)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> ....


Du hast noch nicht so ganz verstanden, wie das mit den Gesetzen funktioniert, oder?
Nur weil auf jemanden der Asylparagraph nicht anzuwenden ist, kann er trotzdem ganz
legal und erlaubt hier sein.

Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ist heute nicht anders, schau dir die Tea Party an.
> Die sind nichts anderes als radikale Chirsten (ja, die gibt's tatsächlich), welche die Republikaner (zu denen immerhin einmal Lincoln gehört hatte) zu Rechtspopulisten geamcht haben.


Die Tea Party ist schon fast eine Sekte.  Aber auch die Demokraten sind "rechter" als die deutsche CDU, bzw. das ganze amerikanische Parteiensystem (Sanders ist da eine Ausnahme).
Früher gab es ja auch noch die Föderalisten.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die Tea Party ist schon fast eine Sekte.  Aber auch die Demokraten sind "rechter" als die deutsche CDU, bzw. das ganze amerikanische Parteiensystem (Sanders ist da eine Ausnahme).
> Früher gab es ja auch noch die Föderalisten.


Die Demokraten haben sich unter Clinton wieder mehr dem Konservativen zugewandt, die Republikaner sind aber seit dem Aufstieg der Tea Party dermaßen rechtsgerichtet, dass unsere rechts gelegenen Parteien dagegen fast schon linksliberal wirken.
Mir persönlich war damals schon Clinton lieber, sie hätte Grenzen gezogen und sich nicht andauernd von den Reps vor den Kopf stoßen lassen, wie es bei Obama bisher der Fall war.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Mir persönlich war damals schon Clinton lieber, sie hätte Grenzen gezogen und sich nicht andauernd von den Reps vor den Kopf stoßen lassen, wie es bei Obama bisher der Fall war.


Ich hingegen kann Clinton nicht leiden, alleine weil sie mich irgendwie an unsere Verteidigungsministerin erinnert. 
Ich denke aber, dass Trump wirklich gewinnen könnte aber der ist auch nicht schlimmer als der erzkonservative Cruz oder der Sozialist Sanders.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich hingegen kann Clinton nicht leiden, alleine weil sie mich irgendwie an unsere Verteidigungsministerin erinnert.
> Ich denke aber, dass Trump wirklich gewinnen könnte aber der ist auch nicht schlimmer als der erzkonservative Cruz oder der Sozialist Sanders.



Sanders würde denn USA aber mal ganz gut tun, nicht weil ich der Meinung wäre das alles was der Mann will vernünftig wäre, aber er hat Erfahrung und könnte es vieleicht sogar schaffen die in denn USA zügellos agierenden Lobbyisten mal ein paar auf die Finger zu hauen und die Wirtschaft etwas zu bendigen und zumindest ein wenig gegen die grassierende und stettig wachsende Armut der Ärmsten in denn USA zu unternehmen und wer weiß, vieleicht würde er auch endlich eine halbwegs vernünftige Außenpolitik anstreben?

Im großen und Ganzen also könnte die USA durch Sanders das eine oder andere gewinnen, bin ich der Meinung.

Wirkliche Chancen sehe ich allerdings nicht für ihn, am Ende wird es auch Clinton und Trumph als Präsidentschaftskanidaten hinaus laufen...
Unter Clinton wird sich vorraussichtlich nicht wirklich was ändern und Trumph, nun der Mann ist unberechenbar, da dürften uns einige schlimme außenpolitische Jahre bevorstehen und eine weitere Forcierung der US-Politik auf die Interessen der Wirtschaft, zu Lasten der Bürger / Allgemeinheit.


----------



## Bärenmarke (25. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du hast noch nicht so ganz verstanden, wie das mit den Gesetzen funktioniert, oder?


Ich weiß nicht, ob ich jetzt lachen oder weinen soll, wenn ich so etwas aus deinem Mund höre 
Scheinbar hast du nicht den Hauch einer Ahnung, von dem was du da von dir gibst.
Das Grundgesetz ist sozusagen unsere "Verfassung" und was dort steht, wird von keinem anderen Gesetz gebrochen. Und wenn da steht, dass niemand der aus sicheren Drittstaaten kommt ein Anrecht auf Asyl hat ist das nunmal so.
Ich hoffe ich konnte deine Kenntnis wie unsere Gesetze funktionieren damit ein wenig aufbessern.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nur weil auf jemanden der Asylparagraph nicht anzuwenden ist, kann er trotzdem ganz
> legal und erlaubt hier sein.



Aber nicht, wenn er über Österreich nach Deutschland gewandert ist.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ist das so schwer zu verstehen?


Ja das frag ich mich bei jedem deiner Posts auch, aber scheinbar ist es für dich schwer zu verstehen? Hattest du während deines Studiums, denn auch Rechtsvorlesungen? Ich schätze mal nicht, würde aufjedenfall dein rießiges Defizit erklären.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich hingegen kann Clinton nicht leiden, alleine weil sie mich irgendwie an unsere Verteidigungsministerin erinnert.
> Ich denke aber, dass Trump wirklich gewinnen könnte aber der ist auch nicht schlimmer als der erzkonservative Cruz oder der Sozialist Sanders.



Wenn Clinton sich bei den Demokraten durchsetzt,. wird sie auch Präsidentin.
Die Republikaner haben in den letzten Jahren so viel Scheiß verursacht, dass sie da erst mal nicht mehr rauskommen.
Dazu kommt, dass die Latinos eher Demokraten wählen und von denen gibt es schon mehr als von den schwarzen.

Ich will aber nicht zu sehr abschweifen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Republikaner haben in den letzten Jahren so viel Scheiß verursacht, dass sie da erst mal nicht mehr rauskommen.
> Dazu kommt, dass die Latinos eher Demokraten wählen und von denen gibt es schon mehr als von den schwarzen.


Die Demokraten haben mit Obama aber auch versagt und bei den Wahlen um das Repräsentantenhaus im letzten Jahr eine schwere Niederlage erinnern. 
So sicher wär ich mir da daher nicht.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2016)

Doch. Sieht man gut an Trump.
Normal werden solche Populisten schnell aussortiert.
Aber er hält sich und wenn die Republikaner mit so einem Typen an den Start gehen, können die gleich einpacken.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2016)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> ...Und wenn da steht, dass niemand der aus sicheren Drittstaaten kommt ein Anrecht auf Asyl hat ist das nunmal so..


Darum können sie aber eingebürgert werden, oder eine Duldung als Kriegsflüchtling bekommen, das ist überhaupt nicht ausgeschlossen. Darum sagte ich, es gibt mehr als das Asylrecht. Das Asylrecht beschreibt einen besonderen Teil von Hilfsuchenden, die einer besonderen Verfolgung unterliegen. Das man aus einem sicheren Nachbarland kommend hier kein politisches Asyl bekommt, ist nicht die offene Frage.

Dazu wurden hier genügend Gesetzestexte verlinkt, die genau den Status der Kriegsflüchtlinge aus Syrien beschreibt. Darum gibt es auch eine hohe Anerkennungsquote.


----------



## Bärenmarke (25. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum können sie aber eingebürgert werden, oder eine Duldung als Kriegsflüchtling bekommen, das ist überhaupt nicht ausgeschlossen.


Wenn man ihnen eine Duldung gewährt, sollte man aber die Bevölkerung mit einbeziehen, da sie z.b. in Österreich schon in Sicherheit sind und nicht mehr um ihr Leben bangen müssen.
Wobei ich jetzt kein Problem mit den paar Flüchtlingen aus Syrien hätte, das Problem sind doch eher die ganzen "Flüchtlinge" aus Afrika und dem Balkan. Wobei man so eine Sonderregelung auch nicht hinausposaunen darf, denn sonst kommt plötzlich jeder aus Syrien und macht die gut gemeinte Grundidee zu nichte.

Wie du siehst führt allerdings kein Weg an vernünftigen Grenzkontrollen vorbei, nur so kann gewährleistet werden, dass den wirklich Hilfsbedürftigen Menschen auch diese zu kommt.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum sagte ich, es gibt mehr als das Asylrecht. Das Asylrecht beschreibt einen besonderen Teil noch Menschen, die einer besonderen Verfolgung unterliegen. Das man aus einem sicheren Nachbarland kommend hier kein politisches Asyl bekommt, ist nicht die offene Frage.


Diese besondere Verfolgung trifft z.b. auf die fliehnden Christen zu, die offenkundig von den muslimischen "Flüchtlingen" bedroht werden/sind. Solche Menschen dürfen dann aber auch sehr gerne hier bleiben, weil es mit Ihnen kein Problem bezüglich der Integration gibt.
Wobei du hier auch wieder an den besseren Kontrollen bist, um gezielt den Menschen auch helfen zu können. Bringt ja nichts wenn sie dann im Flüchtlingsheim wieder bedroht werden...




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dazu wurden hier genügend Gesetzestexte verlinkt, die genau den Status der Kriegsflüchtlinge aus Syrien beschreibt. Darum gibt es auch eine hohe Anerkennungsquote.



Es darf sich trotzdem kein Gesetz über das Grundgesetz stellen und das sie annerkennt werden ist eher als good will zu sehen, da sie in den meisten Lagern ja schon sicher wären und somit auch nicht mehr verfolgt. Oder möchtest du behaupten, dass einer von Ihnen in Österreich verfolgt wird?

Wie du siehst ohne eine vernünftige Kontrolle an der Grenzen ist niemandem angemessen zu helfen. Dass es keinen Missbrauch bezüglich des Asylgesetzes gibt möchtest du doch auch nehme ich an? Wäre ja schade, wenn nicht bedürftige den Bedürftigen die Plätze wegschnappen...


----------



## Leob12 (25. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gratulation, sie haben sich grade als eine Person geoutet die anderen, weil sie ihre eignenen Ansichten nicht vertritt diskreminieren, obwohl sie mit ihren Ansichten niemanden schadet, oder diskreminiert.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Schön das Wort Rassist raus editiert, was? 
Wo diskriminiere ich dich? 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich arbeite mit dieser Person weil sie ja nunmal da ist und das notwendig ist für die Funktionalität und es auch nicht mein persöhnliches Umfeld tangiert(meine vier Wände, meinen Freundeskreis, meine Beziehung oder meine Freizeitaktivitäten.)
> 
> Wie gesagt ich spreche deshalb keinen Menschen, nur weil er schwarz ist seine Existenz ab oder schreibe ihm vor wo, außerhalb meines Privatbereichs, er sich aufhalten darf, oder grüße ihn deshalb im Treppenhaus nicht, oder messe ihm weniger Wert bei. Es ist halt nur eine irrationale, menschliche, Eigenschaft, von mir die nunmal so ist wie sie ist und hat auch nichts mit Angst zu tun, ich habe kein Problem damit mich mit schwarzen Menschen zu unterhalten, ich mag sie halt nur nicht um mich haben, wenn ich nicht muss.


Diskriminierung bedeutet nicht jemandem die Existenz absprechen. Aber schön hinter der Irrationalität verstecken. Dasselbe machen halt viele aus dem rechten Eck. Deren Ängste sind oft auch nicht rational begründbar, sind es deswegen weniger lächerlich oder verwerflich? 




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das hat jeder genauso zu tolerieren wie alles andere auch, solange dadurch niemand verletzt, oder schwer benachteiligt wird.
> Wer das nicht tut, nur weil es nicht rational sein mag, zeigt auch nur das er nicht weniger ein Rassist ist als er es dem Neonazi, oder IS-Anhänger, oder der verängstigte Bürger ist der Leuten die Existenz deswegen abstritig machen will indem er ihnen Hilfe verweigert, vorwirft.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ach, dahin wurde das Wort Rassist jetzt verschoben? Deswegen bin ich ein Rassist? Weil ich deine Irrationalität lächerlich finde? Mir kommen ernsthafte Zweifel auf, ob du überhaupt weißt was Rassismus bedeutet. 

Natürlich ist jeder, der nicht jeden Nazi toleriert, selbst nicht besser. Das ist doch deine Aussage oder? Die haben auch Angst vor einer Durchmischung unseres arischen Blutes, völlig irrational, deswegen darf man es nicht kritisieren? 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In diesem Falle meinte „uns“ der Westen.
> Man muss sich hier nicht über die angebliche fehlende Pressefreiheit in Russland aufregen, wenn man die Türkei ständig jedes Vorgehen gegen Journalisten durchgehen lässt.


Dann drück dich einfach mal präziser aus, kann doch nicht so schwer sein. 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Was gibt es da zu diskutieren? Es ist ein Land im Bürgerkrieg. Ändert das was an der Souveränität?


Demnach war das Vorgehen von Putin an der Krim genauso falsch, er hat auch ein souveränes Land angegriffen. 





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Deshalb kann nicht sein, was nicht sein darf.
> Genau aus solchen Gründen nennt die schwedische Regierung auch seit 2005 nicht mehr, wer überproportionalen oft an Vergewaltigungen beteiligt ist.
> Es ist einfach zu ehrlich und die Leute könnten auf den Gedanken kommen, dass die ganzen „Fachkräfte“ keine „Bereicherung“ sondern eine Belastung sind.
> Vorallem eine volkswirtschaftliche.


Weißt du auch wie viele Verurteilungen es in Schweden wegen Vergewaltigung gibt? 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das Volk, das sich in Umfragen für Abschottung und Begrenzung der Zuwanderung ausspricht.


Du stellst es so hin, als ob sich alle dafür aussprechen. Das Volk, das schließt doch alle mit ein.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und das in Europa auch nicht alleine dasteht. Kein Land möchte mehr das „Wir schaffen das“ von Frau Merkel mitmachen.


Ach, du meinst jene Länder wie Polen, England oder Ungarn die sowieso nur da sind wenn es um Gelder geht und sich sonst vollkommen unsolidarisch verhalten? Jene Länder, aus denen im letzten Jahrhundert selbst hunderttausende Menschen von der Offenheit der westlicheren Länder profitiert haben, indem sie die Flüchtlinge aufgenommen haben? 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Richtig. Einfach nicht reinlassen die illegalen Einwanderer.
> Außerdem wohin soll man Waffen verkaufen, wenn nicht in Krisengebiete?
> Ich verkaufe ja auch keine Regenschirme in regenfreie Gebiete.


Und dann fordern keine Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen. Du bist so in deiner rechten Denkschiene festgefahren, dass du nichtmal solche einfachsten Zusammenhänge verstehst. Oder besser gesagt verstehen willst. 
Trägt man aktiv dazu bei, dass den Menschen vor Ort alles genommen wird, dann braucht man sich über Flüchtlinge nicht wundern. 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weniger als bei Schusswaffengebrauch durch Beamte.
> Und wie hoch ist der prozentuale Anteil an tödlichen Ausgängen bei Teasereinsätzen?
> Absolute Zahlen lesen sich immer schön schaurig, aber ich hätte doch gerne mal den relativen Wert gehört.
> Was mach ich mir da einfach?
> Potenziell nichttödliche Waffen sind tödlichen Waffen vorzuziehen, oder nicht?


Schusswaffen sind dann doch ebenso potenziell nichttödlich. Das ist deine Logik, bzw eine weiterführung. Denn potenziell nicht tödlich ist erstmal jede Waffe, es kommt nur auf die Umstände an. 


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> A) Kommt ja nicht jeder illegale Einwanderer mit Gehörschutz und B) nützt den das beim Active Denial System auch nichts.
> Da kriegen die eine schöne Sonnenbräune
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Solche Aussagen wundern mich nicht von jemandem der Boote mit unzähligen Menschen versenken würde. Was passiert mit Brillen, Metallgegenständen, Schmuck, Tattoos, wär dir natürlich alles egal solange deine verhassten Flüchtlinge nicht mehr über deine heilige Grenze können, gell?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2016)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Wenn man ihnen eine Duldung gewährt, sollte man aber die Bevölkerung mit einbeziehen,


Wo ist juristisch eine Volksbefragung für ein Urteil oder eine Antragsbearbeitung erforderlich? 



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Wobei ich jetzt kein Problem mit den paar Flüchtlingen aus Syrien hätte, das Problem sind doch eher die ganzen "Flüchtlinge" aus Afrika und dem Balkan.


Die werden ausnahmslos wieder abgeschoben, od die Herkunft geklärt ist. Wohin würdest Du einen Menschen abschieben, dessen Herkunft noch unklar ist? Ist das Problem verstanden? 


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Wobei man so eine Sonderregelung auch nicht hinausposaunen darf, denn sonst kommt plötzlich jeder aus Syrien und macht die gut gemeinte Grundidee zu nichte.


Steht schon in der Bibel: "Tue gut und rede darüber"


Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Wie du siehst führt allerdings kein Weg an vernünftigen Grenzkontrollen vorbei, nur so kann gewährleistet werden, dass den wirklich Hilfsbedürftigen Menschen auch diese zu kommt.


Wer soll das an der Grenze entscheiden können? Was machst Du mit Menschen, die auf der Flucht ihren Ausweis verloren haben oder bestohlen wurden? Alle sofort erschießen? Oder wie bisher die Aufnahme PRÜFEN?



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Diese besondere Verfolgung trifft z.b. auf die fliehnden Christen zu, die offenkundig von den muslimischen "Flüchtlingen" bedroht werden/sind. Solche Menschen dürfen dann aber auch sehr gerne hier bleiben, weil es mit Ihnen kein Problem bezüglich der Integration gibt.


Aha, die guten und die bösen. Wie man bei uns im Staate sieht, sind alle Christen völlig ohne jede Sünde. Das ist eine sehr absurde Vorstellung. Das es mit Christen überhauüt keinerlei Probleme gibt, hat man an Russen gesehen, die hier gekommen sind, weil mal irgendein Verwandet aus dem 17ten Jahrhundert aus Deutschland emigriert ist.





Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Es darf sich trotzdem kein Gesetz über das Grundgesetz stellen und das sie annerkennt werden ist eher als good will zu sehen, .


Kennnst Du den Status der "Duldung"? Das ist von dem, was man darf und was man zum überleben bekommt ganz hart an der Grenze zum menschenunwürdigen Leben. 





Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Wie du siehst ohne eine vernünftige Kontrolle an der Grenzen ist niemandem angemessen zu helfen...


Was für eine Logik. Wie läuft es in der Realität? Menschen kommen auf der Flucht über die Grenze, melden sich bei den Behörden, der Antrag wird gepprüft und sie dürfen hier bleiben oder werden abgeschoben. Wo benötigt man teure Grenzkontrollen?

Was passiert bei einer Mauerbau? Die Leute kommen illegal ins Land, bekommen kein Essen und müssen darum stehlen und vergewaltigen. Du siehst, eine befestigte Grenze führt unweigerlich und sofort zu Massenvergewaltigungen und einem komplett geplündertem Land. (Ungefähr so funktioniert Deine Logik)


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Februar 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Dann drück dich einfach mal präziser aus, kann doch nicht so schwer sein.



Du hast gefragt, ich habe es dir beantwortet. Wo ist jetzt das Problem?



Leob12 schrieb:


> Demnach war das Vorgehen von Putin an der Krim genauso falsch, er hat auch ein souveränes Land angegriffen.



Nach meinem Kenntnisstand hat sich die Autonome Republik Krim für Unabhängig erklärt und einen Beitrittsgesuch an die Russische Föderation gestellt. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Weißt du auch wie viele Verurteilungen es in Schweden wegen Vergewaltigung gibt?



Rape in Sweden - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Two reports from the Swedish National Council for Crime Prevention (BRÅ) are relevant to the rate of rape among immigrants to Sweden and their descendants. *The latest published report that indicates the association between immigrants and rape was published in 2005 and revealed that from 1997 to 2001 foreign born individuals were 5.5 times more likely to be charged of rape than individuals born in Sweden to two Swedish parents and that foreign born individuals from all regions, apart from East Asia, committed sexual assaults at rates up to 5.3 times greater than that of individuals born in Sweden to two Swedish parents.*





Leob12 schrieb:


> Du stellst es so hin, als ob sich alle dafür aussprechen. Das Volk, das schließt doch alle mit ein.



Man sollte die Texte, die verlinkt werden, schon lesen. Die Mehrheit will es nicht.

Aber ich werde in Zukunft für dich gerne präzisieren. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ach, du meinst jene Länder wie Polen, England oder Ungarn die sowieso nur da sind wenn es um Gelder geht und sich sonst vollkommen unsolidarisch verhalten? Jene Länder, aus denen im letzten Jahrhundert selbst hunderttausende Menschen von der Offenheit der westlicheren Länder profitiert haben, indem sie die Flüchtlinge aufgenommen haben?



Und jetzt zähl mir mal bitte die Länder auf, die noch Merkels Kurs mitmachen.

Und vorallem bitte die Stimmung in den jeweiligen Ländern zu diesem Kurs mitaufzählen.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Und dann fordern keine Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen. Du bist so in deiner rechten Denkschiene festgefahren, dass du nichtmal solche einfachsten Zusammenhänge verstehst. Oder besser gesagt verstehen willst.



Ich verstehe sie. Trotzdem heißt das nicht, dass wir die Leute aufnehmen müssen.

Russland und die US A stehen in der Exportliste für Waffen vor uns. Nehmen die mehr Syrer auf als wir? Warum also sollen wir die aufnehmen?



Leob12 schrieb:


> Trägt man aktiv dazu bei, dass den Menschen vor Ort alles genommen wird, dann braucht man sich über Flüchtlinge nicht wundern.



Wunder nicht. Trotzdem muss man die nicht reinlassen. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Schusswaffen sind dann doch ebenso potenziell nichttödlich. Das ist deine Logik, bzw eine weiterführung. Denn potenziell nicht tödlich ist erstmal jede Waffe, es kommt nur auf die Umstände an.



Autsch, wenn du das wirklich ernst meinst.

Warum hat man dann Waffen erforscht und entwickelt die nichttödlich bzw. potenziell weniger tödlich sind?

Wenn du sagst, das die sogenannte nichttödlichen Waffen keine Lösung darstellen, dann möchte ich von dir eine Quelle, aus der die *relativen* Todesfälle bei allen Einsätzen hervorgeht.

Und dann bitte eine Quelle, aus der die *relativen* Todesfälle bei Schusswaffengebrauch hervorgeht.

Wenn die relative Anzahl der nichttödlichen, die tödlichen übertrifft, dann gebe ich dir uneingeschränkt recht.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Solche Aussagen wundern mich nicht von jemandem der Boote mit unzähligen Menschen versenken würde. Was passiert mit Brillen, Metallgegenständen, Schmuck, Tattoos, wär dir natürlich alles egal solange deine verhassten Flüchtlinge nicht mehr über deine heilige Grenze können, gell?



Was soll denn passieren mit Brillen, Metallgegenständen, Schmuck und Tattoos? 

Wird es halt ein bisschen wärmer.

Besser als tot zu sein, ist es allemal.


----------



## Kiryu (25. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was machst Du mit Menschen, die auf der Flucht ihren Ausweis verloren haben oder bestohlen wurden?



Na Gott sei Dank "verlieren" die Leute immer nur ihre Dokumente...ihr Telefon komischerweise nur selten 


Viel eher müsste die Frage doch lauten: Wohin soll man Leute abschieben, die ihre Papiere absichtlich weggeworfen haben um ihre Identifikation zu erschweren bzw. Selbige unmöglich zu machen. 

Ganz davon abgesehen...welcher Räuber klaut bitteschön Ausweispapiere? Ernsthaft? Ist das Realsatire?

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wo ist juristisch eine Volksbefragung für ein Urteil oder eine Antragsbearbeitung erforderlich?



Wenn man sich so sicher ist, dass die Mehrheit die Politik von der Kanzlerin unterstützt kann man doch auch eine Volksbefragung ausführen, oder nicht ?
Das würde ja dann doch auch den "besorgten Bürgern" die Argumentationsbasis entziehen.



> Die werden ausnahmslos wieder abgeschoben, od die Herkunft geklärt ist. Wohin würdest Du einen Menschen abschieben, dessen Herkunft noch unklar ist? Ist das Problem verstanden?


Über die Grenze über die sie gekommen sind wieder zurück.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2016)

Kiryu schrieb:


> Na Gott sei Dank "verlieren" die Leute immer nur ihre Dokumente...ihr Telefon komischerweise nur selten


Wieviele Flüchtlinge kennst Du denn?


----------



## Aegon (25. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wieviele Flüchtlinge kennst Du denn?


Ich wohne an der Grenze zu Österreich, bei mir in der Nähe wurden im letzten Jahr in einer verlassenen Hütte die Hinterlassenschaften von Flüchtlingen gefunden; neben einem Berg an Müll waren da auch dutzende weggeworfene Ausweise dabei.
Und das war bei weitem kein Einzelfall.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2016)

Sicherlich Diebesband, die Flüchtlinge ausraubten. Wenn ich nicht möchte, dass mein Ausweiß gefunden wird, würde ich ihn vernichten, aber nicht wegwerfen. Aber unsere Behörden bekommen es in der Regel schnell heraus, wo Menschen herkommen. Die Behörden der meisten Länder arbeiten mit uns zusammen


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Februar 2016)

Aegon schrieb:


> Ich wohne an der Grenze zu Österreich, bei mir in der Nähe wurden im letzten Jahr in einer verlassenen Hütte die Hinterlassenschaften von Flüchtlingen gefunden; neben einem Berg an Müll waren da auch dutzende weggeworfene Ausweise dabei.
> Und das war bei weitem kein Einzelfall.



Frag doch mal in einer deutschen Großstadt, einen Anwalt für Strafrecht, was ausländische Staatsbürger als erstes machen, wenn sie angeklagt bzw. verurteilt werden.

Die Antwort sollte niemanden überraschen.

Hier einer der Gründe, warum wir *dringend* die Kontrolle über unserer Grenze zurückgewinnen müssen und die illegalen Einwanderer an der Einreise hindern müssen.

Da die deutsche Regierung die Kontrolle über die Grenze absichtlich und ohne Not aufgegeben hat, trägt sie hier eine MItverantwortung, für das was passiert ist.


_________________________________________________________________________________________

Auch sehr beunruhigend:

130.000 registrierte Flüchtlinge einfach verschwunden

Da könnten die nächsten Attentäter drunter sein. Woher sollen wir das wissen, wir wissen ja nicht mal wo 130.000 Menschen hin sind. Die sind irgendwo, und keiner weiß über ihre Pläne und Ziele Bescheid.

Das sind unhaltbare Zustände.


----------



## Kiryu (25. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sicherlich Diebesband, die Flüchtlinge ausraubten. Wenn ich nicht möchte, dass mein Ausweiß gefunden wird, würde ich ihn vernichten, aber nicht wegwerfen. Aber unsere Behörden bekommen es in der Regel schnell heraus, wo Menschen herkommen. Die Behörden der meisten Länder arbeiten mit uns zusammen



Was soll man zu soviel Naivität noch sagen...es kann halt nicht sein, was nicht sein darf 

Diebesbanden...an der Österreichischen Grenze...die reihenweise Flüchtlinge ausrauben...und davon hat man noch in keinem Medium etwas gelesen? Bei allem Respekt aber das ist doch vollkommener Unsinn.

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Aegon (25. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sicherlich Diebesband, die Flüchtlinge ausraubten. Wenn ich nicht möchte, dass mein Ausweiß gefunden wird, würde ich ihn vernichten, aber nicht wegwerfen. Aber unsere Behörden bekommen es in der Regel schnell heraus, wo Menschen herkommen. Die Behörden der meisten Länder arbeiten mit uns zusammen


Ja genau, DAS wird's sein 
Wo soll man da nur anfangen


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Februar 2016)

Sind bestimmte alles AfDler, die massenweise Ausweise klauen, damit die armen, armen "Flüchtlinge" schlecht dastehen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2016)

Aegon schrieb:


> Wo soll man da nur anfangen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Z.B. aufzuhören, einfach Dinge zu behaupten. Aber es soll Mensch geben, die selbst das hier glaubten:
Der Postillon: Fluchtling renkt seinen Unterkiefer aus und verspeist blondes deutsches Kind bei lebendigem Leib



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Sind bestimmte alles AfDler, die massenweise  Ausweise klauen, damit die armen, armen "Flüchtlinge" schlecht dastehen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Gibt es dafür Belege? Ich halte das für ein Gerücht.  Rauben die Rechtspopulisten jetzt auch Flüchtlinge aus? 
Wenn jemand ein Flüchtlingsheim anzündet ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, das ein Diebstahl als geringe
Straftat ebenso gemacht wird. Aber wenn Du es sagst, Du scheint die Gruppe gut zu kennen.


----------



## Kiryu (25. Februar 2016)

Tja, ich kann die oben von Aegon getätigte Behauptung aber durch beispielsweise diesen Artikel stützen

Fluchtlinge werfen immer wieder Ausweise weg - salzburg.ORF.at

Ich nehme an du kannst dies ebenso?

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2016)

Kiryu schrieb:


> Ich nehme an du kannst dies ebenso?


Aber natürlich: 
Betruger haben es auf Fluchtlinge abgesehen - Berlin - Aktuelle Nachrichten  - Berliner Morgenpost


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gibt es dafür Belege? Ich halte das für ein Gerücht.  Rauben die Rechtspopulisten jetzt auch Flüchtlinge aus?
> Wenn jemand ein Flüchtlingsheim anzündet ist nicht von der Hand zu weisen, das ein Diebstahl als geringe
> Straftat ebenso gemacht wird. Aber wenn Du es sagst, Du scheint die Gruppe gut zu kennen.



Von jemanden der nur Satire konsumiert, hätte ich ja eigentlich mehr erwartet.

Andererseits überrascht es mich nicht wirklich.


----------



## Aegon (25. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Z.B. aufzuhören, einfach Dinge zu behaupten.


An deiner Stetlle würde ich mal ganz ruhig sein. Das war keine 200 Meter von meinem Haus entfernt und das habe ich mit eigenen Augen gesehen.
Aber wenigstens ist damit endgültig klar geworden, dass man dich bei dem Thema nicht ernst nehmen kann.
Der einzige, der hier einfach Sachen behauptet bzw. andere abstreitet, egal wie abstrus, wenn sie nicht in dein verqueres Denken passen, bist hier du.


----------



## Kiryu (25. Februar 2016)

Hm...in dem Artikel geht es abgesehen von einem Diebstahl aber hauptsächlich um Betrugsversuche indem z.B. völlig überteuerte Schlafplätze an den Mann bzw. die Frau gebracht werden. Aber egal, die Tatsache, dass Flüchtlinge mitunter ihre Dokumente entsorgen, vor allem wenn sie wissen, dass ihre Chancen auf Anerkennung gering sind ist nun echt keine neue Erkenntnis geschweige denn ein Geheimnis, wenn du lieber so tun möchtest als ob es dieses Phänomen nicht gäbe, auch gut, dein Ding. 

Ich werte das nicht, kann das rational auch nachvollziehen (ist ja auf den ersten Blick nicht die schlechteste Idee wenn man seine Abschiebung verhindern möchte) aber dir scheint es ja nicht ins Weltbild zu passen.

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Sparanus (25. Februar 2016)

Fälle für die Asyl wirklich gedacht ist:
:Urteil des Verfassungsgerichts: Turkische Journalisten sitzen zu Unrecht in Haft - Turkei - FAZ


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2016)

Kiryu schrieb:


> ...Aber egal, die Tatsache, dass Flüchtlinge *mitunte*r ihre Dokumente entsorgen...


Klingt doch schon viel besser als *"immer"

*


Aegon schrieb:


> An deiner Stetlle würde ich mal ganz ruhig sein.  Das war keine 200 Meter von meinem Haus entfernt und das habe ich mit  eigenen Augen gesehen.


Und von Einzelfällen schließt Du auf alle? Dann wäre ja doch alle Sachsen .....

Lernt, Vorverdächtigungen zu minimieren und nicht zu übertreiben.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (25. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil es kein Rassimus ist. Ich habe den Wikipedia-Artikel verlinkt. Man möge mir doch mal bitte den rassistischen Teil in Nightslavers Aussagen zeigen.



Ach, Wikipedia. Hier die Erklärung aus einem 30 Jahre alten Lexikon für Kinder:

Schlägt man unter "*****" nach, steht dort: "Kraushaarige Menschenrasse mit dunkler Haut"


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Fälle für die Asyl wirklich gedacht ist:
> :Urteil des Verfassungsgerichts: Turkische Journalisten sitzen zu Unrecht in Haft - Turkei - FAZ



Das wären auch mal Menschen wo der Begriff "Fachkraft" passen würde.



Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Ach, Wikipedia. Hier die Erklärung aus einem 30 Jahre alten Lexikon für Kinder:
> 
> Schlägt man unter "*****" nach, steht dort: "Kraushaarige Menschenrasse mit dunkler Haut"



Ich hätte noch den Duden anzubieten:

Was steht da schönes?



			
				Duden schrieb:
			
		

> (meist ideologischen Charakter tragende, zur Rechtfertigung von Rassendiskriminierung, Kolonialismus o. Ä. entwickelte) Lehre, Theorie, nach der Menschen bzw. Bevölkerungsgruppen mit bestimmten biologischen Merkmalen hinsichtlich ihrer kulturellen Leistungsfähigkeit anderen von Natur aus über- bzw. unterlegen sein sollen



Nightslaver lässt mit keiner Zeile erkennen, dass er sich für überlegen oder er Schwarze für unterlegen hält.


----------



## Kiryu (25. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Klingt doch schon viel besser als *"immer"*


*

So, jetzt möchte ich bitte, dass du mir meinen Beitrag zeigst in dem ich behaupte, dass alle Flüchtlinge ihre Papiere wegschmeissen. 

Wieso werden einem hier Dinge unterstellt die man so nie gesagt hat? 

Schon Treshold hat mir einige Stunden zuvor unterstellt, ein merkwürdiges Verständnis bezüglich unseres Rechststaates an den Tag zu legen, welches ich so ebenfalls nie geäußert habe. Meine Bitte diesen von mir angeblich geäußerten Sachverhalt zu belegen hat er dann natürlich geflissentlich "übersehen".

Also bitte...wo habe ich die von dir oben implizierte Behauptung aufgestellt?

Mfg
Kiryu*


----------



## Aegon (25. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und von Einzelfällen schließt Du auf alle? Dann wäre ja doch alle Sachsen .....


Das tue ich, weil das bisher bei uns bei jedem solchen Lager so war. Und im Gegensatz zu dir habe ich das alles gesehen, weshalb ich mir auch erlaube darüber zu urteilen.
Wenn du dann wieder mit Sachsen (was auch immer du damit meinst) ankommst, machst du genau das gleiche, nur ohne Informationen aus erster Hand zu haben. Da sieht man mal wieder deine Doppelmoral.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2016)

Aegon schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder deine Doppelmoral.


Wieso Doppelmoral? Ich möchte einfach nur keine Vorurteile und pauschalen Diskriminierungen. Ist das so schwer zu verstehen. 
Ich glaube sogar, dass es unter Nazis integrationsfähige gibt. Selbst in solch eigentlich aussichtslosen Fälle habe ich meine Hoffnung
behalten und es gibt immer wieder positive Fälle:
Felix Benneckenstein im JZ: Nazi-Aussteiger packt aus | Dorfen


----------



## Aegon (25. Februar 2016)

Jetzt hör doch mal mit deinen Nazis auf, langsam wird das echt langweilig


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2016)

Aegon schrieb:


> Jetzt hör doch mal mit deinen Nazis auf, langsam wird das echt langweilig


Die parallelen sind aber erkennbar:
AfD verfallt durch Bjorn Hocke, Frauke Petry und Co. zunehmend in Nazi-Jargon - Deutschland | STERN.de


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2016)

Gegen Petry hat sich neulich der Augsburger Bürgermeister gehörig blamiert, als er ihr ein Hausverbot für's hiesige Rathaus aussprechen wollte.
Peinlich, für einen gelernten Juristen.
Wer ihn aber kennt, weiß dass das nicht sein erster Ausrutscher war.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Peinlich, für einen gelernten Juristen.


Auch Juristen sind Menschen, und menschlich ist seine Aktion verständlich


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> "Doch ich möchte keinen von diesen Personen in meinem Freundeskreis haben."
> Und es mag so sein das dass alles tolle Menschen sind und die sicher auch nett sind und super Kumpel, aber ich mag halt keine schwarzen in meinem Freundeskreis haben wollen, genauso wie für mich nie eine Freundin in betacht käme die schwarz ist, darum suche ich auch keinen persöhnlichen Kontakt zu ihnen der über alltäglich in der Gesellschaft unvermeidlichen hinaus geht.
> Wie gesagt, das ist nicht rational, aber der Mensch ist nunmal nicht rational, oder ist es etwa rational das jemand keinen Fisch mag, ein anderer keien rote Bete, ein dritter Angst vor kleinen ungefährlichen Spinnen hat, der vierte Volksmusik bis auf den tot nicht ausstehn kann und da sofort an die Decke geht, der fünfte denn Frühling nicht leiden kann und der sechste mehr auf asiatische Frauen steht als auf alle anderen, oder jemand extrem schlechte Trashfilme mag und alles andere langweilig findet? Oder was ist mit der irrationalen Ansicht einen Menschen nur nicht zu mögen / kennenlernen zu wollen nur weil man sein Aussehn nicht mag? Ist das nicht auch diskreminierend? Regt sich da einer darüber auf das dass tagtäglich 1000fach passiert?
> Wie gesagt, der Mensch besteht aus unzähligen Irrationalen Entscheidungen und Ansichten über die sich aber niemand aufregt, oder auf die Idee käme das diese rassistisch wären. Weil sie unser prinzipielles Zusammenleben nicht in Frage stellen.
> ...



So, ich glaube da wir mit mit dem Thema durch sind und da auch nichts mehr kommt was für mich aufschlussreich wäre, jeder der sich empören wollte, oder der Meinung ist er wäre zu Unrecht nicht besser als die die man immer verurteilt, hat es wohl getan, noch ein paar abschließende Worte dazu.

Ich hoffe jedem geneigten Leser meines Beitrags ist aufgefallen das der erste Satz meines oben zitierten Posts, auf Bester_Nicks Frage ob ich es Ernst meine, so angefangen hat:



> *"*Doch ich möchte keinen von diesen Personen in meinem Freundeskreis haben.*" *



Also in "" und einem zwinkernden Smile .

Jeder der also gewollt hätte hätte wohl ahnen können das alles was danach noch folgte nicht wirklich 100%ig ernst gemeint war, wirklich der eigenen Ansicht entsprach. Aber vermutlich waren die meisten Echauffierten hier zu dem Zeitpunkt schon so mit heißer Luft über eine solche Äußerung aufgeblassen das man das garnicht mehr bemerkt hat? 

Dabei hab ich extra am Ende auch noch mal geschrieben:



> Mal ernsthaft darüber nachdenken!
> Und vieleicht dann mal posten was bei diesen Gedanken raus gekommen ist.



Spätestens da hätte man vieleicht nochmal in Ruhe ein zweites mal den Post lesen und denn Kopf einschalten sollen um dann zu der Erkentniss zu kommen das der "böse" Nightslaver () da nur die ehrliche Reaktion der Leute sehen wollte und wer in der Lage ist sachlich denkend und gelassen auf eine solche Äußerung zu antworten und dazu ernsthaft darüber ein paar Gedanken macht, oder aber nur blind auf 180 schaltet und die üblichen abgedroschenen Phrasen und stumpfen Einzeiler von sich gibt, aber entsprechend von anderen mehr erwartet... 

Warum habe ich das gemacht? 
Weil ich wie schon gesagt die ehrliche Reaktion / Antwort der Leute hier darauf sehen wollte, wer wirklich in der Lage ist mal seinen Kopf zu benutzen und mehr als stumpfe Ablehnung entgegen bringen kann bei einer Person die sich so entsprechend "negativ / aber definitiv nicht extrem" äußert und von der man ja denn Standpunkt eigentlich schon von vielen 100 Seiten kennt. Hätte ich die auch bekommen wenn ich die hypothetisch formuliert in den Raum gestellt hätte? Ich bin mir da nicht so sicher und mein letzter Post mit ruveyen bot dafür zu der Thematik auch eine zimlich brauchbare Ausgangslage.

Und ich muss sagen, über gewisse Personen war das sehr aufschlussreich. Zum Beispiel über interessanterUser, die ja immer Toleranz fordert, das die Leute denken und Verständnis für die Lage und Ansichten anderer zeigen sollen die aber selbst nicht mehr zu stande gebracht hat als mit einem stumpf dümmlichen Einzeiler und deutlicher Ablehnung darauf zu reagieren und einem eigentlich offensichtlich merkwürdigen Standpunkt (wie oft hat Bitte jemand schon so einen Standpunkt zu hören bekommen) auf dem Leim gegangen ist weil sie ihren Kopf eben doch nicht so oft nutzt wie sie selbst immer zu behaupten scheint. 
Das sagt schon viel über sie als Person aus...
Andere wie Bester_Nick waren erst einmal skeptisch und haben nicht gleich losgewettert sondern zumindest erst einmal nachgefragt ob das wirklich so gemeint ist und ein paar Gründe aufgezählt warum schwarze Mitmenschen denn doch eigentlich ganz nette Kumpels sein können. 
Wieder andere haben außer Ablehnung und ein gewisses Grad an Abgrenzung wiederum nicht viel mehr dazu zu sagen gehabt, ihnen war es also im Grunde eh völlig egal, aber Hauptsache man hat sich Gesellschaftnormmäßig mal davon distanziert.
usw.

Viel erschreckender als dieser da konstruierte Standpunkt von mir, der im Grunde ja  nahezu harmlos und nur wenig ablehnend formuliert ist finde ich eigentlich die Reaktionen darauf, wie wenig Leute doch mal ernsthfaft in dieser Thematik ihren Kopf benutzt haben sondern genau wie der rechte Fußsoldat, der IS-Anhänger, oder der linksradikale Anarchist fast schon indoktrinierte Sichtweisen und Worthülsen von sich gegeben haben.
Soviel also zu unserer "aufgeklärten" "frei denkenden" und "toleranten" Gesellschaft und da fragt sich noch einer ernsthaft warum wir Menschen an an rechtsextreme Rattenfänger, kriminelle Motoradclubs mit Deutschfeindlichen Tendenzen wie die Osmanen, oder radikale religiöse Gruppierungen, oder Rechtspopulisten  verlieren?
Wo wir jeden in unserer Gesellschaft schon bei solch vergleichsweise "gemäßigten" Äußerungen direkt noch weiter nach rechts treiben weil wir ihn statt ihn halt damit ggf. leben zu lassen so er halt nicht denn gesellschaftlichen Kontext 100% konform laufen will und weil er niemanden damit schadet, lieber ausgrenzen und stigmatisieren?
Das ist wirklich ein armselliges Zeugnis einer aufgeschlossenen, toleranten Gesellschaft, die es nötig hat Menschen wegen naiver Ansichten dann letztlich in noch extremere zu treiben nur weil sie nicht 100% mit dem Bild konform laufen das man selbst von der Welt oder ihren Menschen hat.

Darüber sollte sich jeder jetzt aber wirklich mal 110%ig ernsthaft einen Kopf machen, auch wenn ich mir schon zimlich sicher bin das viele hier es nicht machen werden, es schnell ohne sich Gedanken zu machen runterspielen werden, oder aber einfach übergehen werden!

Und abschließend noch, um es klar zu stellen:

Nein ich habe nicht gegen schwarze Menschen, auch nicht als Freunde, auch wenn ich außer über einen Freund aus meinen Freundeskreis, also aus dessen Freundeskreis, nur flüchtig einen schwarzen kenne, aber keinen eigenen schwarzen Freund im Freundeskreis habe.
Auch sonst habe ich keine Probleme damit mit einem Schwarzen meine Freizeit zu verbringen, oder mit ihm zu arbeiten, zu sprechen, oder was auch immer. 

@Leob12:

Schau mal wann ich das geschrieben hatte:



> *Heute, 04:04*



Kannst du dir vorstellen das dass da geschriebene einige Stunden später nicht mehr ganz dem entsprach was ich ausdrücken wollte, ich auch, auf Grund der späten Uhrzeit die "" im ersten Satz vergessen habe einfach, weil auch außer Woohoo noch niemand geantwortet hatte nochmal eine Änderung vorgenommen und vieleicht auch mit Absicht auf deinen Post etwas "provokant" geantwortet habe?

Solltest du dich dadurch persöhnlich irgendwie angegriffen gefühlt haben entschuldige ich mich hiermit in aller Form, es sollte nur zweckdienlich sein.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Auch Juristen sind Menschen, und menschlich ist seine Aktion verständlich


Es war eben ihm Rahmen dessen, was die Leute gefordert haben (da sind wir wieder bei dem Thema "Regierung, Rechtssprechung und Bürger") im Zuge dessen, was Petry vorher von sich gelassen hat, rechtlich gab' es aber keine Grundlage dafür. Das ist das was eben dabei rauskommt, wenn ein Politiker meint, sich in geltendes Recht einmischen zu können und die Bürger davon ausgehen, er könne das, weil er eben Politiker ist.

Bei mir in der Gegend weiß aber jeder, dass der Kurt nunmal völlig inkompetent ist, hat man schon vorher gesehen, sieht auch jeder, der mal in Augsburg war.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2016)

Kiryu schrieb:


> Schon Treshold hat mir einige Stunden zuvor unterstellt, ein merkwürdiges Verständnis bezüglich unseres Rechststaates an den Tag zu legen, welches ich so ebenfalls nie geäußert habe. Meine Bitte diesen von mir angeblich geäußerten Sachverhalt zu belegen hat er dann natürlich geflissentlich "übersehen".



Hab ich doch gesagt, Jeder in einem Rechtsstaat hat die Möglichkeit, die Angebote des Rechtsstaates für sich zu nutzen, im Rahmen des Rechtsstaates.
Alles weitere wird sich dann zeigen.
Du schriebst: Anklagen, verurteilen, abschieben.
So einfach ist das eben nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Solltest du dich dadurch persöhnlich irgendwie angegriffen gefühlt haben entschuldige ich mich hiermit in aller Form, es sollte nur zweckdienlich sein.


Niemand sieht Dich hier als Nazi oder Rassisten, trotzdem ist hin und wieder Deine gewählte Wortwahl ungeschickt,
oder nennen wir es missverständlich.

Das Thema ist emotional, leider, aber es zeigt auch, mit welcher Leidenschaft wir dahinter stehen. Es ist nicht schön
mitzuerleben, dass dieselben Prinzipchen, die vor 80 Jahren begonnen haben, unser Land fast vollständig zu zerstören,
wieder angewendet werdet. Wir sollten alle darauf aufpassen. 

Jedem ist seine Meinung gegönnt, aber mit Handlungen gegen andere Menschen kann man sich auch mal zurückhalten.
Und was wir in Deutschland stellenweise erleben, finde ich alles andere als schön. Und darum bitte ich jeden, der politisch
gegen Flüchtlinge vor geht, trotzdem in jedem Einzelnen den Kriegsflüchtling zu sehen, der er ist. Man kann gegen Flücht-
lingsströme in unser Land sein und trotzdem sein Gegenüber menschlich und höflich behandeln. Nur darum möchte ich
bitten.


----------



## Kiryu (25. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hab ich doch gesagt, Jeder in einem Rechtsstaat hat die Möglichkeit, die Angebote des Rechtsstaates für sich zu nutzen, im Rahmen des Rechtsstaates.
> Alles weitere wird sich dann zeigen.
> Du schriebst: Anklagen, verurteilen, abschieben.
> So einfach ist das eben nicht.



Sag mal...kannst du nicht lesen oder willst du nicht? 

Ich schrieb, dass nach einer rechtskräftigen Verurteilung abgeschoben werden soll, was ein Berufungsverfahren inkludiert, welches ich dem Asylbewerber angeblich nicht zugestehen würde.

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2016)

Kiryu schrieb:


> Sag mal...kannst du nicht lesen oder willst du nicht?
> 
> Ich schrieb, dass nach einer rechtskräftigen Verurteilung abgeschoben werden soll, was ein Berufungsverfahren inkludiert, welches ich dem Asylbewerber angeblich nicht zugestehen würde.
> 
> ...



Ja, Rechtskräftig ist jedes Urteil erst mal.
Danach kannst du Berufung einlegen oder andere Dinge heranholen.
Du scheinst nicht zu verstehen, wie ein Rechtsstaat funktioniert.

Und das mit dem Berufungsverfahren fiel dir später ein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2016)

Kiryu schrieb:


> Sag mal...kannst du nicht lesen oder willst du nicht?
> 
> Ich schrieb, dass nach einer rechtskräftigen Verurteilung abgeschoben werden soll, was ein Berufungsverfahren inkludiert, welches ich dem Asylbewerber angeblich nicht zugestehen würde.


Nach einer Verurteilung für was? Meinst Du 30 Tagessätze reichen aus, odergeht
es Dir um Verbrechen mit min. einem Jahr Gefängnis ohne Bewährung?

Ansonsten vergiss nicht, dass man in einem Rechtsstaat durch die Instanzen
klagen kann.


----------



## Threshold (25. Februar 2016)

Er meint den Asylantragssteller, dessen Antrag abgelehnt wurde und er daraufhin klagt.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Niemand sieht Dich hier als Nazi oder Rassisten, trotzdem ist hin und wieder Deine gewählte Wortwahl ungeschickt,
> oder nennen wir es missverständlich.



Ich drücke mich oft absichtlich leicht zweischneidig und leicht provokant zu Positionen aus, oder entsprechend so das man interpretieren muss, aber all das passiert in voller Absicht und meist um Leute entweder zu Äußerungen zu bewegen, oder aber weil ich gewisse Dinge über ihr Verhalten gegenüber so einer Position wissen will und wie sie entsprechend denken, wie auch in dem aktuellen Fall. 
Allerdings lege ich das natürlich nicht immer auch offen. 

Ab und zu, aber doch ehr selten, geschehen Äußerungen aber auch schlicht aus Belustigung, wie die Geschichte mit das Östereich alles andere als ein sicheres Land sei weil es ja jederzeit dort einen neuen Hitler geben könnte und die Chance dafür nicht weg zu rechnen sein weil sie ja bereits einen hatten. 
Das spiegelt aber einfach meinen Gefallen an schwarzen Humor wieder und ist dann auch alles andere als ernst, oder ungeschickt gemeint.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und darum bitte ich jeden, der politisch
> gegen Flüchtlinge vor geht, trotzdem in jedem Einzelnen den Kriegsflüchtling zu sehen, der er ist. Man kann gegen Flücht-
> lingsströme in unser Land sein und trotzdem sein Gegenüber menschlich und höflich behandeln.



Das streite ich auch nicht ab, hat aber mit der Äußerung und die Thematik auf die sie abzielt wenig zu tun, da dies von der mir geschilderten Äußerung ja nicht angezweifelt wurde.
Trotzdem war deine Äußerung zu dem Standpunkt, ich zitiere:



> Darum zählt man solche Aussagen zum *dumpfen Rassismus*. *Rassisten  benötigen einen Integrationskurs in grundlegende deutsche Wert der  Verfassung*. *Wenn sie den nicht bestehen, müssten weitere Maßnahmen  definiert werden*. Der Gesetzgeber ist hier eindeutig gefragt, Lösungen  für dieses Problem zu finden,



Das schießt nunmal an der Thematik / Äußerung völlig vorbei und klingt danach als das jemand mit dem von mir gebrachten Standpunkt gesellschaftlich untragbar ist, obwohl er eben nicht öffentlich andere mit seinem Standpunkt belästigt wie das bei gewissen Gesellschaftgruppen sonst der Fall ist...
Also entweder du meinst das so, in dem Fall halte ich dich für wesentlich untragbarer als eine solche Person weil du mit gewissen Gruppen mehr gemein hast als du denkst, oder aber du hast dich hier ehr ungeschickt, oder "missverständlich" ausgedrückt...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...Trotzdem war deine Äußerung zu dem Standpunkt, ...


...das ich mit Rassisten ein echtes Problem habe. 

Die Medizin, die Rassisten friedlichen Flüchtlingen geben wollen, kann ganz schnell gegen sie selber verwendet werden. Das sollte den Leuten klar sein. Darum verlinke ich hier auch so gerne Postillonartikel, weil sie zu diesem Thema herrlich offenbarend sind. Über Nazis und Rassisten kann ich nur lachen und den Kopfschütteln, bei ihrem Verhalten gegenüber Flüchtlinge muss ich aber eingreifen, denn irgend jemand muss sich vor die Flüchtlinge oder andere Diskriminierte stellen,  wenn es wieder mal widerlich wird.


----------



## Nightslaver (25. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> ...das ich mit Rassisten ein echtes Problem habe.
> 
> Die Medizin, die Rassisten friedlichen Flüchtlingen geben wollen, kann ganz schnell gegen sie selber verwendet werden. Das sollte den Leuten klar sein. Darum verlinke ich hier auch so gerne Postillonartikel, weil sie zu diesem Thema herrlich offenbarend sind. Über Nazis und Rassisten kann ich nur lachen und den Kopfschütteln, bei ihrem Verhalten gegenüber Flüchtlinge muss ich aber eingreifen, denn irgend jemand muss sich vor die Flüchtlinge oder andere Diskriminierte stellen,  wenn es wieder mal widerlich wird.



Sag mal fällt dir eigentlich auf das du, übrigens häufiger, nicht nur hier, am Post vorbei redest? Um die Flüchtlinge ging es in der geschilderten Position nicht, sondern *um zum Beispiel* gemäßigte irrationale Standpunkte die aber keinen Flüchtling, oder Menschen mit andere Hautfarbe aktiv schaden und das sich das darauf bezog wie unsere Gesellschaft dazu neigt solche prinzipiell erst einmal nicht schädlichen Elemente in "Extreme", wie die AfD, oder noch weiter rechts die Naziszene zu drängen?

Ich gewinne mal wieder denn Eindruck nein, oder du verstehst die Thematik dahinter nicht?


----------



## Amon (25. Februar 2016)

Wenn es mal Flüchtlinge wären...Sind es aber nicht! Illegal eingereiste rückständige Sozialtouristen die nix anderes können als fordern, fordern und noch mal fordern! Ich habe nichts gegen Zuwanderung aber sie muss kontrolliert sein und wir suchen uns aus wen wir ins Land lassen.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2016)

Mich würde ja gerne mal interessieren, was gewisse Deutsche von Nicht-Deutschen halten, die in deren Ländern mit Deutschen nix zu tun haben wollen.
Schwingen jene gewisse Deusche dann auch die "Nazikeule-Keule" oder bringen sie auch dafür Verständnis auf?


----------



## Kaaruzo (25. Februar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Wenn es mal Flüchtlinge wären...Sind es aber nicht! Illegal eingereiste rückständige Sozialtouristen die nix anderes können als fordern, fordern und noch mal fordern! Ich habe nichts gegen Zuwanderung aber sie muss kontrolliert sein und wir suchen uns aus wen wir ins Land lassen.



Jedes richtige Einwanderungsland sucht aus, wenn sie ins Land und lassen und vorallem unter welchen Voraussetzungen.


----------



## Amon (25. Februar 2016)

Ja, nur hier wird alles rein gelassen. Hat wohl mit dem "Dritten Reich Trauma" zu tun. Kollektive Erbschuld und so eine Schei*e. Wir sind ja sofort alle Nazis wenn wir nicht jeden rein lassen...Da kann man nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln. Jetzt erwarten die bis 2020 weitere 3,5 Millionen Kulturbereicherer, wenn das so weiter geht wird man dieses Land nächstes Jahr nicht mehr wiedererkennen.


----------



## Two-Face (25. Februar 2016)

Also mit diesem Klischee-Quatsch von "Erbschuld" usw. sollte man mal dringend abkommen.
Der letzte, welche das den Deutschen vorgehalten hat und sogar dann nicht persönlich auf jeden einzelen bezogen, war selber bei der Waffen-SS, ist vor fast einem Jahr gestorben und hat zudem Israel massiv kritisiert.

Heute mokiert sich doch keiner mehr, höchstens Jakob Augstein lässt in der Richtung mal was los und selbst der nur aus Gründen des Nicht-vergessenwerdens.


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Februar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Ja, nur hier wird alles rein gelassen. Hat wohl mit dem "Dritten Reich Trauma" zu tun. Kollektive Erbschuld und so eine Schei*e. Wir sind ja sofort alle Nazis wenn wir nicht jeden rein lassen...Da kann man nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln. Jetzt erwarten die bis 2020 weitere 3,5 Millionen Kulturbereicherer, wenn das so weiter geht wird man dieses Land nächstes Jahr nicht mehr wiedererkennen.



Warte mal ab. 

Video: Deutsch-osterreichische Grenze: Fluchtlingszahlen deutlich gesunken | tagesschau.de


----------



## JePe (26. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Gegen Petry hat sich neulich der Augsburger Bürgermeister gehörig blamiert, als er ihr ein Hausverbot für's hiesige Rathaus aussprechen wollte.



Hausstaub besteht zum ueberwiegenden Teil aus Resten menschlicher Haut.  Da ueberlegt man sich zwei Mal, wenn man zu Besuch haben will ...



Amon schrieb:


> (...)wenn das so weiter geht wird man dieses Land nächstes Jahr nicht mehr wiedererkennen.



Geht mir heute schon so.


----------



## lunaticx (26. Februar 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Ja, nur hier wird alles rein gelassen. Hat wohl mit dem "Dritten Reich Trauma" zu tun. Kollektive Erbschuld und so eine Schei*e. Wir sind ja sofort alle Nazis wenn wir nicht jeden rein lassen...Da kann man nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln. Jetzt erwarten die bis 2020 weitere 3,5 Millionen Kulturbereicherer, wenn das so weiter geht wird man dieses Land nächstes Jahr nicht mehr wiedererkennen.





Amon schrieb:


> "Two things are infinite: the universe and human stupidity; and I'm not sure about the universe."



Nicht sicher ob Sarkasmus / Ironie am Werk sind ... oder einfach nur uni"n"formiert


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Februar 2016)

Westbalkan-Konferenz zu Fluchtlingen: "Wir wollen eine Kettenreaktion der Vernunft" | tagesschau.de

Hoffentlich hat Österreich damit Erfolg. Es muss endlich Druck aufgebaut werden, damit diese „Wir schaffen das“ Mentalität beendet wird.

Schön das wenigstens noch in Wien und Osteuropa Vernunft herrscht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Februar 2016)

*lunaticx* 



Amon schrieb:


> Ja, nur hier wird alles rein gelassen. Hat wohl mit dem "Dritten Reich Trauma" zu tun. Kollektive Erbschuld und so eine Schei*e. Wir sind ja sofort alle Nazis wenn wir nicht jeden rein lassen...Da kann man nur noch mit dem Kopf schütteln. Jetzt erwarten die bis 2020 weitere 3,5 Millionen Kulturbereicherer, wenn das so weiter geht wird man dieses Land nächstes Jahr nicht mehr wiedererkennen.



_"Wenn so viele Menschen sich aufmachen, sich einen Traum von Leben in Deutschland zu erfüllen, stellt uns das nicht das schlechteste Zeugnis aus. Die Welt sieht Deutschland als ein Land der Hoffnung und der Chancen, das war nicht immer so." _Merkel im August 2015

Ist das nicht ein Ausdruck des Komplexes der "kollektiven Erbschuld"?


----------



## aloha84 (26. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Westbalkan-Konferenz zu Fluchtlingen: "Wir wollen eine Kettenreaktion der Vernunft" | tagesschau.de
> 
> Hoffentlich hat Österreich damit Erfolg. Es muss endlich Druck aufgebaut werden, damit diese „Wir schaffen das“ Mentalität beendet wird.
> 
> Schön das wenigstens noch in Wien und Osteuropa Vernunft herrscht.



Ja, sie sind so vernünftig, dass sie die Griechen aus den Gesprächen ausschließen.
Da sind echte profis am Werk!


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Februar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ja, sie sind so vernünftig, dass sie die Griechen aus den Gesprächen ausschließen.
> Da sind echte profis am Werk!



Richtig. Warum soll man auch Griechenland mit einschließen?

Die teilnehmenden Staaten besprechen Grenzsicherungen auf ihren Staatsgebieten und die Zusammenarbeit.

Ich wüsste nicht, dass Griechenland das was angeht. Außerdem, wer wie Griechenland permanent geltendes EU-Recht bricht und alle illegalen weitereisen lässt, muss jetzt nicht rumheulen.

Hätte Griechenland im vorherigen Jahr konsequent alle illegalen zurück in die Türkei geschickt, hätten wir jetzt diese Probleme nicht.

Zumindest Österreich und die osteuropäischen Staaten sind bereit, sich der Realität zu stellen und Fakten zu schaffen, statt weiter abzuwarten und blumige Reden zu halten.


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Februar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ja, sie sind so vernünftig, dass sie die Griechen aus den Gesprächen ausschließen.
> Da sind echte profis am Werk!



Du meinst die Griechen, die seit Monaten alle Flüchtlinge durchwinken und die ganze Last auf Deutschland abwälzen? Du meinst die Griechen, die damit gedroht haben alle Flüchtlinge und Terroristen nach Berlin zu schicken, wenn die EU ihnen nicht zig Fantastilliarden Schulden erlässt?


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Du meinst die Griechen, die seit Monaten alle Flüchtlinge durchwinken und die ganze Last auf Deutschland abwälzen? Du meinst die Griechen, die damit gedroht haben alle Flüchtlinge und Terroristen nach Berlin zu schicken, wenn die EU ihnen nicht zig Fantastilliarden Schulden erlässt?



Genau die Griechen.

Die sich jede Einmischung in ihr Land als "Invasion" verbieten, sich aber nicht zu fein sind, EU-Gelder anzunehmen.


----------



## Bärenmarke (26. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wo ist juristisch eine Volksbefragung für ein Urteil oder eine Antragsbearbeitung erforderlich?




Jetzt ist dir der gesetzliche Weg aufeinmal wichtig, wenn es davor um die Einhaltung von Gesetzen geht aber nicht, komische Welt in der du lebst!
Aber nochmal für dich, was ist falsch daran, die Menschen die davor aufkommen und mit ihnen zusammen leben müssen davor mal zu fragen ob sie das wollen?
Kleiner Tipp für dich, sowas nennt sich Demokratie!



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die werden ausnahmslos wieder abgeschoben, od die Herkunft geklärt ist. Wohin würdest Du einen Menschen abschieben, dessen Herkunft noch unklar ist? Ist das Problem verstanden?
> Steht schon in der Bibel: "Tue gut und rede darüber"
> Wer soll das an der Grenze entscheiden können? Was machst Du mit Menschen, die auf der Flucht ihren Ausweis verloren haben oder bestohlen wurden? Alle sofort erschießen? Oder wie bisher die Aufnahme PRÜFEN?



Ich würde so Leute gar nichts ins Land lassen bzw sie dort wieder aussetzen, wo sie ins Land gekommen sind, den Rückweg finden sie bestimmt von selbst!
Und wer keinen Ausweis hat, der hat halt Pech gehabt und bleibt draußen und dafür braucht man eben vernünftige Kontrollen an der Grenze, um schonmal richtig auszusortieren.
Moslems halten übrigens nichts von der Bibel und ich kann mich auch nicht daran erinner, dass ich davon gesprochen habe, dass man alle erschießen soll... Eine zurückweisung reicht da vollkommen.
Deinen Bullshit mit den vielen verlorenen Ausweisen kannst dir übrigens sparen, weil lustigerweise habe ich zu Hause noch den Ausweis von meinem Uropa und der musste auch schnell über Nacht damals wirklich fliehen und er hat seinen Ausweis aber merkwürdigerweise nicht verloren 
Also spar dir mal deine verlogenen Aussagen!




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kennnst Du den Status der "Duldung"? Das ist von dem, was man darf und was man zum überleben bekommt ganz hart an der Grenze zum menschenunwürdigen Leben. Was für eine Logik. Wie läuft es in der Realität? Menschen kommen auf der Flucht über die Grenze, melden sich bei den Behörden, der Antrag wird gepprüft und sie dürfen hier bleiben oder werden abgeschoben. Wo benötigt man teure Grenzkontrollen?



Und deswegen verschwinden auch immer so viele Leute, wo keiner weiß wo sie sind, weil sie sich bei den Behörden melden?
Aus welcher Fantasiewelt bist du eig entsprungen?
Im übrigen sieht für mich eine Unmenschliche Unterbringung anders aus und die Versorgung von den ganzen Bereichern ist viel teurer, wie eine gescheite Grenzkontrolle... Aber du bezahlst es ja nicht, ich vergas...




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was passiert bei einer Mauerbau? Die Leute kommen illegal ins Land, bekommen kein Essen und müssen darum stehlen und vergewaltigen. Du siehst, eine befestigte Grenze führt unweigerlich und sofort zu Massenvergewaltigungen und einem komplett geplündertem Land. (Ungefähr so funktioniert Deine Logik)



Das tun sie doch alles jetzt schon! 
Aber wenn man die Grenze dicht macht, kommen sie gar nicht ins Land und wenn sie unser Land bedrohen so wie du es darstellst, gibt es eine Simple Lösung, welche sich Waffengewalt nennt um die Bevölkerung zu schützen. Wobei ich ehrlich gesagt nichts dagegen hätte, wenn sie erstmal dich besuchen kommen 
 Nicht schwer zu verstehen, sollte man eig meinen, aber dir ist es wohl scheinbar zu hoch


----------



## aloha84 (26. Februar 2016)

Euch ist aber zumindest ein bischen bewusst, dass die gasamte EU Griechenland in der Flüchtlingsfrage die letzten 3 Jahre allein gelassen hat?
Aber stimmt schon, auf Kos ist ja genug Platz.....da können die locker 1,5 Millionen Flüchtlinge unterbringen, das ist ja auch viel einfacher als sie in ganz Europa zu verteilen.
Man stelle sich mal vor die 1-2 Millionen Flüchtlingen würden sich unter die 500 Millionen Gesamtbevölkerung Europas vermischen, die würden ja gar nicht auffallen......also ist es besser wenn sich die 11 Millionen Griechen der Flüchlingsfrage annehmen, die haben ja sonst keine Probleme.


----------



## azzih (26. Februar 2016)

Höchstens du lebst in einer Fantasiewelt? Wo ist denn das Deutsche Volk angeblich so massiv bedroht? Bei den einmaligen Vorfällen in Köln wo nachweisslich kaum syrische Flüchtlinge beteiligt waren, sondern kriminelle Nordafrikanerbanden die seit Jahren ins Land immer wieder einreisen? Oder sind wir plötzlich von ner Pleite bedroht trotz immer neuen Steuerrekordeinnahmen? Wurdest du persönlich schon mal von irgend einem Flüchtling bedroht oder hast auch nur einen gesehen, oder reicht bei dir schon die Vorstellung vom bösen schwarzen Mann  um dich vor Angst einzunässen?

Die viel größere Kriminelle Energie geht aktuell von rechter Gewalt aus, kannst ja gerne mal googlen wie viele Brandstiftungs-, Körperverletzungs- und  Sachbeschädigungsvorfälle es alleine dieses Jahr gab. Mal ganz zu schweigen von Mörderbanden wie der NSU. 
Achja und für Moslems ist Jesus ein Prophet genau wie Mohammed für sie einer war, also erzähl keine Märchen von wegen verachten die Christen.


----------



## Kiryu (26. Februar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> also erzähl keine Märchen von wegen verachten die Christen.



Ah...das ist dann also der Grund dafür, dass mittlerweile Christen (und auch Frauen, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte) immer häufiger in separate Einrichtungen verlegt werden weil sie Bedrohungen durch muslimische Mitflüchtlinge ausgesetzt sind.

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Februar 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Euch ist aber zumindest ein bischen bewusst, dass die gasamte EU Griechenland in der Flüchtlingsfrage die letzten 3 Jahre allein gelassen hat?
> Aber stimmt schon, auf Kos ist ja genug Platz.....da können die locker 1,5 Millionen Flüchtlinge unterbringen, das ist ja auch viel einfacher als sie in ganz Europa zu verteilen.
> Man stelle sich mal vor die 1-2 Millionen Flüchtlingen würden sich unter die 500 Millionen Gesamtbevölkerung Europas vermischen, die würden ja gar nicht auffallen......also ist es besser wenn sich die 11 Millionen Griechen der Flüchlingsfrage annehmen, die haben ja sonst keine Probleme.



Wurde Griechenland *gezwungen* der EU beizutreten?

Hätten die Regierung in Athen mal einen Blick in einen Schulatlas geworfen, wäre ihnen vielleicht aufgefallen, dass sie am *Rand* von Europa liegen. Wenn sie dann der EU selbst beitreten, können sie sich nicht hinterher beschweren.

Außerdem (und das wurde schon mehrfach erwähnt) bringt die beste Verteilung nichts, wenn am Ende eh alle illegalen Einwanderer nach Deutschland oder Schweden wollen.

Griechenland unterhält eine der größeren Marinen der EU. 

Sie könnten doch die Boote zurück nach Nordafrika oder die Türkei eskortieren, von wo die ganzen illegalen Einwanderer herkommen.

Außerdem lustig, dass es immer noch Leute gibt, die glauben, es bleibt bei 1-2 Mio. illegalen Einwanderern.



Kiryu schrieb:


> Ah...das ist dann also der Grund dafür, dass mittlerweile Christen (und auch Frauen, aber das ist eine andere Geschichte) immer häufiger in separate Einrichtungen verlegt werden weil sie Bedrohungen durch muslimische Mitflüchtlinge ausgesetzt sind.
> 
> Mfg
> Kiryu



Fluchtlinge: Muslimische Sicherheitsleute greifen Christen an

Und nicht nur die muslimischen Flüchtlinge, die Wachleute (vermutlich in Deutschland geboren und aufgewachsen) machen fröhlich mit.

Soviel zu den angeblich „gut integrierten“ Muslimen in Europa.


----------



## lunaticx (26. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Soviel zu den angeblich „gut integrierten“ Muslimen in Europa.



Schade das die "gut integrierten" Deutschen nicht unbedingt besser sind ... 

Bautzen - Fluchtlingsheim brennt: Rechte klatschen und behindern Feuerwehr | Politik


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Schade das die "gut integrierten" Deutschen nicht unbedingt besser sind ...
> 
> Bautzen - Fluchtlingsheim brennt: Rechte klatschen und behindern Feuerwehr | Politik



Stimmt. Brandstiftung von leeren Gebäuden und schwere Körperverletzung sind absolut das gleiche.

Außerdem, wenn wir schon Problemgruppen (wie z.B. Neonazis) in Deutschland haben, wozu dann noch neue holen? Ist doch unlogsich.


----------



## lunaticx (26. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Stimmt. Brandstiftung von leeren Gebäuden und schwere Körperverletzung sind absolut das gleiche.



Okay ... also noch mal langsam und für die, die nicht um die Ecke denken.

Ein Haus / Komplex anzuzünden, nur um auf selten dämlich Art etwas zu verhindern, was ansich erstmal nicht zu verhindern ist (nämlich die Unterbringung von Flüchtlingen, die sowieso schon da sind) zeugt nicht von atemberaubender Intelligenz.

Zudem wusste der / die / das ausführende Kraft nicht mit 100% Sicherheit ob der Komplex wirklich nicht bewohnt ist (Stichwort Obdachlose / Einbruch, oder einfach naive Kinder).
Hätte damit im zweifel weitere Menschenleben in Not gebracht.

Danach dann auch noch so selten Dumm (ja wirklich DUMM) die Hilfskräfte vor Ort (am besten noch wenns ne freiwillige Feuerwehr ist) zu behindern ist meines erachtens genauso verblödet und hirnlos als einen Menschen wegen seinem Glauben körperlich zu schädigen.

Ganz zu schweigen von den Kosten ... die der Verursacher wahrscheinlich indirekt verursacht hat und damit selbst zahlt.

Alles in allem ne Spitzenidee ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Okay ... also noch mal langsam und für die, die nicht um die Ecke denken.
> 
> Ein Haus / Komplex anzuzünden, nur um auf selten dämlich Art etwas zu verhindern, was ansich erstmal nicht zu verhindern ist (nämlich die Unterbringung von Flüchtlingen, die sowieso schon da sind) zeugt nicht von atemberaubender Intelligenz.
> 
> ...



Gebe ich dir absolut recht.

Eine dumme, gesetzwidrige und teure Idee. Das können nur Idioten gewesen sein.

Richtig wäre es gewesen, wenn man die illegalen gar nicht erst in Land gelassen hätte. Aber dafür müssen wir die Kontrolle über unserer Grenze zurückgewinnen.

Insofern müssen wir Österreich und den östeuropäischen Ländern danken, dass sie uns jetzt die meisten illegalen vom Hals halten. Das ist die Gelegenheit, um die Kontrolle über unserer Grenze zurückzugewinnen.
_____________________________________________________________________

Neuste Entwicklungen:

Ein schöner Artikel.

Unsere Nachbarn im Süden machen Politik mit dem Kopf und nicht mit dem Herzen.

*So* muss Realpolitik aussehen, auch wenn es den üblichen Berufsempörten und Sozialromantikern nicht passt.

Pragmatismus lässt sich eben nicht durch naiven Idealismus ersetzen.
_____________________________________________________________________

Und in Hamburg bewegt sich das Volk auch langsam in die richtige Richtung.

Die Vorschläge sind zwar noch nicht perfekt, aber die Marschroute stimmt.

Mal sehen wie unsere *Volks*parteien darauf reagieren werden, wenn das Volk entscheidet.

Bei den letzten zwei großen Abstimmungen (Stromrückkauf und Olympia) hat das Volk dem Senat ja eine deutliche rote Karte gezeigt.
_____________________________________________________________________

Guck mal einer an. Der Gauckler findet die Entwicklung in Europa „verstörend“.

Nun Herr Gauck, immer mehr Leute in Europa finden die Entwicklung der Regierungen „verstörend“.

Genau deshalb werden überall konservative Kräfte stärker.

Das ist das Ergebnis verfehlter Politik. Warum äußern sie sich nicht mal dazu?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (26. Februar 2016)

Nächster "Einzelfall": Kiel: Dutzende Manner bedrangen Madchen beim Shopping - DIE WELT


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Nächster "Einzelfall": Kiel: Dutzende Manner bedrangen Madchen beim Shopping - DIE WELT



Man kann davon ausgehen, dass all die Befürworter der illegalen Einwanderung selbst keine weiblichen Verwandeten und Bekannten haben. Anders ist mir diese Realitätsferne nicht zu erklären.


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2016)

Springer wieder. 
Wie viele Artikel gibt es dort eigentlich, wenn ein Flüchtling von deutschen verfolgt, bedrängt und bedroht wird?
Ach je, keine. Weils nicht in die Welt von Springer passt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (26. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Springer wieder.
> Wie viele Artikel gibt es dort eigentlich, wenn ein Flüchtling von deutschen verfolgt, bedrängt und bedroht wird?
> Ach je, keine. Weils nicht in die Welt von Springer passt.



Dann halt die Süddeutsche Zeitung: Etwa 3  Manner belastigen Madchen in Kieler Kaufhaus - Panorama - Suddeutsche.de
Und ja, es gäbe dann hunderte Artikel plus eine Ansprache von Merkel.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Dann halt die Süddeutsche Zeitung: Etwa 3 Manner belastigen Madchen in Kieler Kaufhaus - Panorama - Suddeutsche.de
> Und ja, es gäbe dann hunderte Artikel plus eine Ansprache von Merkel.



Weißt du, letztendlich ist egal wo es steht. 

Manche agieren halt nach dem Motto: "Es kann nicht sein, was nicht sein darf."



Threshold schrieb:


> Springer wieder.
> Wie viele Artikel gibt es dort eigentlich, wenn ein Flüchtling von deutschen verfolgt, bedrängt und bedroht wird?
> Ach je, keine. Weils nicht in die Welt von Springer passt.



Clausnitz, Pegida, Bautzen: Wie Sachsens Image leidet
Dolmetscher aus dem Fluchtings-Bus in Clausnitz spricht im TV: Die Menschen hatten Todesangst!

Arbeitsaufwand: 10-15 Sekunden Internetsuche.

Aber ja in der Welt von Springer, wird darüber nicht berichtet. 

Noch weitere solcher "logischen" Aussagen?


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2016)

Es sind immer Einzelfälle, spielt keine Rolle.
Bei Straftaten ermittelt die Polizei und fertig.
Wer was macht, ist dabei völlig irrelevant.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> "Es kann nicht sein, was nicht sein darf."



Spar dir mal den Spruch
Du machst dich damit nur lächerlich.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es sind immer Einzelfälle, spielt keine Rolle.
> Bei Straftaten ermittelt die Polizei und fertig.
> Wer was macht, ist dabei völlig irrelevant.



Wendest du den Spruch auch an, wenn mal wieder ein Fall von Brandstiftung passiert?



Threshold schrieb:


> Spar dir mal den Spruch
> Du machst dich damit nur lächerlich.



Siehe dein Spruch mit Einzelfall.

Außerdem, du hast dich schon lächerlich mit deiner Aussage über den Springerverlag gemacht. Es hat mich 10-15 Sekunden Suche im Internet gekostet, deine Aussage zu widerlegen.


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wendest du den Spruch auch an, wenn mal wieder ein Fall von Brandstiftung passiert?



Hab ich je was anderes gesagt?
Es sind immer Einzelfälle, weil eben ein paar Leute einfach nur Dumm sind und nur Ärger machen wollen.
die musst du aussortieren und dann klappt es auch.

Was deiner Meinung nach nicht deutsch ist, oder nicht deutsch genug, soll verschwinden.
Wird nicht einfach sein, das durchzusetzen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hab ich je was anderes gesagt?
> Es sind immer Einzelfälle, weil eben ein paar Leute einfach nur Dumm sind und nur Ärger machen wollen.
> die musst du aussortieren und dann klappt es auch.



Wenn man jedoch merkt, dass eine bestimmte, genau zu definierende Gruppe, überproportional überrepräsentiert ist, dann müssen die Sicherheitskräfte auch Präventivmaßnahmen ergreifen.

Zum Beispiel an der Grenze besser kontrollieren und überwachen.

Einige der Attentäter von Paris sind zum Beispiel mit falschen Identitäten auch in Deutschland eingereist. 

Das sollte einem doch mal zu denken geben.



Threshold schrieb:


> Was deiner Meinung nach nicht deutsch ist, oder nicht deutsch genug, soll verschwinden.



Wird lügen auf Dauer eigentlich nicht langweilig?

Ich habe kein Problem mit ausländischen Staatsangehörigen. Sofern sie keine illegalen Einwanderer und Sozialtouristen sind.

Ich verweise an dieser Stelle gerne auf meine vietnamesischen Nachbarn, die völlig *legal* und mit *gültigen* Papieren nach Deutschland eingereist sind. Die schätze ich sehr.

Und ich habe auch gesagt, dass ich mit deutschen Staatsangehörigen ein Problem habe, wenn sie versuchen, in andere Länder illegal einzureisen.

Einen deutschen Staatsangehörigen, der versucht illegal in die USA einzureisen, würde ich auch illegalen Einwanderer nennen, weil mir die Staatsangehörigkeit egal ist. Sozialtourist kann ich ihn nicht nennen, weil die USA (völlig richtig) kein Sozialstaat ist, der für jeden Vollpension bietet.

Aber alles was ihr lest, ist : „Aahhh der will keine illegalen Einwanderer, der muss Nazi sein.“

Das man zwischen illegalen und legalen Einwanderer unterscheiden kann, sowas kommt auch gar nicht erst in den Sinn.


----------



## Bärenmarke (26. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wendest du den Spruch auch an, wenn mal wieder ein Fall von Brandstiftung passiert?



Nein da betont er dann wie dei rechte Gewalt hier immer weiter ausartet und man was gegen die ganzen bösen Nazis unternehmen muss.

Dass seine "Flüchtlings"einzelfälle täglich passieren stört ihn hierbei wenig, aber was erwartest du von einem bekennenden Deutschen(Bayern) hasser?
Ich hab es ja schon öfter angebracht, aber ich habe noch nie ein Argument oder Belege hier von ihm gesehen und das seine Freunde Satire als Quelle zitieren stört ihn ja auch nicht...
Aber auf meinen Vorschlag die Flüchtlinge bei ihnen einzuquartieren, kam ja leider auch nichts zurück... Scheinbar wollen sie diese auch nicht bei sich zu Hause haben, skandalös


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Februar 2016)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Nein da betont er dann wie dei rechte Gewalt hier immer weiter ausartet und man was gegen die ganzen bösen Nazis unternehmen muss.
> 
> Dass seine "Flüchtlings"einzelfälle täglich passieren stört ihn hierbei wenig, aber was erwartest du von einem bekennenden Deutschen(Bayern) hasser?
> Ich hab es ja schon öfter angebracht, aber ich habe noch nie ein Argument oder Belege hier von ihm gesehen und das seine Freunde Satire als Quelle zitieren stört ihn ja auch nicht...
> Aber auf meinen Vorschlag die Flüchtlinge bei ihnen einzuquartieren, kam ja leider auch nichts zurück... Scheinbar wollen sie diese auch nicht bei sich zu Hause haben, skandalös



Man muss sich nur mal in Hamburg (wo ich ja wohne) angucken, in welchen Stadteilen die Ablehnung gegen „Flüchtlingsunterkünfte“ am größten ist, und dann muss man sich die letzte Landtagswahl angucken und die Ergebnisse der jeweiligen Stadtteile.

Es ist sehr überraschend (oder auch nicht, wenn man bisschen Menschenverstand hat).

Komischerweise wollen Grünenwähler auf einmal gar keine „armen Flüchtlinge“ mehr, wenn sie in ihrer Nachbarschaft wohnen sollen.

Ist schon entlarvend.


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2016)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Nein da betont er dann wie dei rechte Gewalt hier immer weiter ausartet und man was gegen die ganzen bösen Nazis unternehmen muss.
> 
> Dass seine "Flüchtlings"einzelfälle täglich passieren stört ihn hierbei wenig, aber was erwartest du von einem bekennenden Deutschen(Bayern) hasser?
> Ich hab es ja schon öfter angebracht, aber ich habe noch nie ein Argument oder Belege hier von ihm gesehen und das seine Freunde Satire als Quelle zitieren stört ihn ja auch nicht...
> Aber auf meinen Vorschlag die Flüchtlinge bei ihnen einzuquartieren, kam ja leider auch nichts zurück... Scheinbar wollen sie diese auch nicht bei sich zu Hause haben, skandalös



Und wieder so ein sinnloser und blöder Post. Kannst du auch sinnvoll posten?
Nein?

Gewalt ist immer schlecht, egal von wem sie ausgeht, egal um was es geht. Die Polizei ermittelt und fertig.
Was gibt es daran nicht zu begreifen?

Und wo soll ich Flüchtlinge aufnehmen? Wieso sollte ich das machen?
Das würde ich machen, wenn mir die Gemeinde ein tolles Angebot macht.
Macht sie aber nicht, denn es gibt bei uns noch Wohnungen, wo sie rein kommen können.
Auch bei uns in der Nähe wohnt inzwischen eine Familie aus Syrien.
Kenne ich natürlich nicht persönlich aber nach deiner Meinung muss ich ja jetzt damit rechnen, dass die randalierend durch die Straße laufen werden.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (26. Februar 2016)

Korruption am Lageso: Berlin: Lageso-Referatsleiter festgenommen | ZEIT ONLINE
Hier sieht man wer an der Flüchtlingskrise wirklich verdient und warum nichts für die Regulierung des Zustroms unternommen wird.


----------



## Bärenmarke (26. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und wieder so ein sinnloser und blöder Post. Kannst du auch sinnvoll posten?
> Nein?



Haben wir von dir ja mittlerweile schon 62616 Stück ertragen müssen 
Falls du meine Posts immer gelesen hättest, wäre dir aufgefallen, dass ich immer etwas sinnvolles poste. Und auch von dir mehrfach schon gefordert habe, dass du doch auch mal Argumente, Quellen usw vorbringst. Jedoch machst du das nie...
Wieso stört es dich dann? Bring doch einfach mal ein Paar solcher Punkte mit ein und alle sind happy 
Und nicht nur sowas:
Bei irgendwelchen Haarsträubenden Punkten zu fragen wie die AFD dazu steht und das wars dann 




Threshold schrieb:


> Gewalt ist immer schlecht, egal von wem sie ausgeht, egal um was es geht. Die Polizei ermittelt und fertig.
> Was gibt es daran nicht zu begreifen?


Ja Gewalt ist immer schlecht, da stimme ich dir ausnahmsweise zu. Jedoch wenn ein Flüchtlingsheim brennt reitet ihr seitenweise darauf hin, werden hingegen 3 minderjährige Mädchen belästigt, dann ja muss man das tolerieren und die Polizei wird schon ermitteln und so Späße... 
Es ist schon absolut lächerlich, wie hier zwei unterschiedliche Ansätze zur Bewertung an den Tag gelegt werden. Darüber solltest du dir mal Gedanken machen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Und wo soll ich Flüchtlinge aufnehmen? Wieso sollte ich das machen?
> Das würde ich machen, wenn mir die Gemeinde ein tolles Angebot macht.
> Macht sie aber nicht, denn es gibt bei uns noch Wohnungen, wo sie rein kommen können.



Also das überrascht mich nun wirklich, dann bist du ja auch nur auf deinen geldwertigen Vorteil aus. Pfui, kann ich da nur sagen, das macht dich ja auch nicht besser wie den braunen Mob.
Du könntest sie doch bei dir in der Wohnung/ Haus aufnehmen, dann würden sie die Sprache auch gleich besser lernen und wären perfekt integriert, wäre doch super findest du nicht? Zeitgleich könntest du sie auch noch fit für den Arbeitsmarkt machen, damit sie bald etwas zurückgeben können 
Oder ist es etwa cooler, wenn man die Kosten für den eigenen Willen den Leuten aufs Auge drückt, die das gar nicht wollen. Beschämend ist sowas ehrlich gesagt, da du damit mundwillig anderen Leuten schadest, als selbst mal in die Hände zu spucken und anzupacken! Schließlich befürwortest *du* das ganze ja, von daher solltest auch *du* dich darum kümmern und dich engagieren.




Threshold schrieb:


> Auch bei uns in der Nähe wohnt inzwischen eine Familie aus Syrien.
> Kenne ich natürlich nicht persönlich aber nach deiner Meinung muss ich ja jetzt damit rechnen, dass die randalierend durch die Straße laufen werden.



Wenn der Geldhahn nicht mehr fließt, musst du darauf in der Tat gefasst sein.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Februar 2016)

http://www.msn.com/de-de/nachrichte...-männern-belästigt/ar-BBq2EUT?ocid=spartandhp
Ich hasse es immer so etwas lesen zu müssen. Was soll das?
Das macht die Stimmung in Deutschland auch nicht besser, aber es ist gut, wenn nichts verschwiegen wird.


Es gibt 3 Gruppen die von der Krise profitieren:
-Rechtsextreme (bekommen Zulauf)
-Kriminelle Ausländer (sind relativ sicher)
-"Kapitalisten" (die den Staat ausnehmen)


----------



## Kaaruzo (26. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> http://www.msn.com/de-de/nachrichte...-männern-belästigt/ar-BBq2EUT?ocid=spartandhp
> Ich hasse es immer so etwas lesen zu müssen. Was soll das?
> Das macht die Stimmung in Deutschland auch nicht besser, aber es ist gut, wenn nichts verschwiegen wird.
> 
> ...



Und der einfache Bürger darf das bezahlen und muss sich dann auch noch beleidigen lassen, wenn er das nicht möchte und Angst vor der Entwicklung hat.


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Februar 2016)

@Bärenmarke & Co. KG

was tust du eigentlich für unsere Ältere Deutsche Mitmenschen..die dieses Land aufgebaut haben ?
oder schmarotzt du auf deren rücken.. wie ihr immer über die anderen meint. (Nur ne Frage)

Jeden Monat 8 stunden und das wäre 2 H einmal die Woche,
kannst ja was machen...wen du zeit hast. 

Gibt ja Leute die sind None Stop in Forum unterwegs nur am lesen und schreiben
und sollen angeblich ``arbeiten`` so ein Chef hätte ich gerne 

Naja geht bei meinem Job auch schlecht

@Kaaruzo

Ich und meine Eltern sind auch einfache Bürger und bezahlen alles.. hören trotzdem Beleidigungen a la Scheiss Türken etc  
Tjaa so ist die Welt


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (26. Februar 2016)

Die Vereinten Nationen sollten mal lieber die Kriege auf der Welt beenden und sich nicht in nationale politische Entscheidungen einmischen: Grune fordern: Vereinte Nationen sollen neues Asylpaket prufen - DIE WELT

Es ist auch erschreckend wie viele Flüchtlinge "verschwunden" sind: Innenministerium: Mehr als 13 .    Asylsuchende nicht mehr auffindbar - DIE WELT
Wo sind die hin ? Suchen die nicht eigentlich Hilfe ?


----------



## efdev (26. Februar 2016)

Ob die 13 Personen Hilfe bekommen ist doch noch gar nicht geklärt immerhin läuft bis jetzt doch nur der Antrag  und das ist im Grunde Normal das die Personen dann verschwinden ist ein Problem aber nicht das Problem der restlichen Flüchtlinge


----------



## Sparanus (26. Februar 2016)

Ich möchte einfach nur, dass mal mit harter Hand gegen alle 3 Gruppen gehandelt wird.
Aber nichtmal gegen die "Kapitalisten" agiert die Bundesregierung großartig obwohl hier von
keiner größeren Gruppe Protest zu erwarten ist.

Bei mir in der Stadt bekommt das DRK 8€ pro Feldbett für jeden Tag (nur die Ausleihe an die Stadt für das Geld) sowas
ist einfach Wucher und muss verhindert werden.


----------



## Bärenmarke (26. Februar 2016)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> was tust du eigentlich für unsere Ältere Deutsche Mitmenschen..die dieses Land aufgebaut haben ?
> oder schmarotzt du auf deren rücken.. wie ihr immer über die anderen meint. (Nur ne Frage)



Ich bezahle jeden Monat einen rießen Berg in die Rentenkasse und helfe meiner Oma (z.b. erledige Einkäufe für sie).  Im Winter hab ich immer die Einfahrt von meinen Nachbarn geschippt (beide ü80), ich denke damit schmarotze ich bestimmt nicht auf deren Rücken 





Tengri86 schrieb:


> Gibt ja Leute die sind None Stop in Forum unterwegs nur am lesen und schreiben
> und sollen angeblich ``arbeiten`` so ein Chef hätte ich gerne
> 
> Naja geht bei meinem Job auch schlecht



Für die anderen kann ich nicht sprechen, bei mir nennt es sich aktuell verschobene Arbeitszeit 

Bezüglich den Beleidigungen die du ansprichst, meinst du es kommt nicht auch davon, dass sie viele halt nicht so toll benehmen und das dann leider auch auf die anständigen Leute abfärbt. Wobei ich da finde man selbst auch in der Pflicht ist und mal seinen Landsleuten die rote Karte zu zeigen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (26. Februar 2016)

Auch in Österreich geschehen täglich bedauerliche Einzelfälle...
Zwei Mädchen in Einkaufszentrum sexuell belästigt - Fahndung nach Täter - Österreich - krone.at


----------



## Tengri86 (26. Februar 2016)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ich bezahle jeden Monat einen rießen Berg in die Rentenkasse und helfe meiner Oma (z.b. erledige Einkäufe für sie).  Im Winter hab ich immer die Einfahrt von meinen Nachbarn geschippt (beide ü80), ich denke damit schmarotze ich bestimmt nicht auf deren Rücken
> 
> 
> 
> ...



und ich zeige meine ``Türkische und Deutsche Landsleute ``die Rote Karte mein Freund 
beschränke mich nicht wie die meisten auf einer Richtung.

Sehe mich auch als Deutsche,

Ich spiele sehr oft verschiedene MMO´s
sind bekanntlich meist nur Internationale Servern,

Da sag ich auch bin deutscher..aber das meine Eltern aus der Türkei kommen,
( wen ich sonst auf Menschen treffe in Real u. Virtuelle Welt.)


Naja so ist die Welt:
in Türkei ist man Deutschländer (Wortwörtlich übersetzt)  und hier Ausländer 

Wird man überall als ``der Fremde`` angesehen.

Gott sei Dank
 sehe ich sehr blass aus und hab Helle Haare und Grüne Augenfarbe 

@ Dann müssen die anderen aber Cyborgs sein und brauchen wohl kein Schlaf..und ich arbeite auch in Wechselschichten 

Wollte als Kind mal Transformers sein


----------



## Threshold (26. Februar 2016)

Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ja Gewalt ist immer schlecht, da stimme ich dir ausnahmsweise zu. Jedoch wenn ein Flüchtlingsheim brennt reitet ihr seitenweise darauf hin, werden hingegen 3 minderjährige Mädchen belästigt, dann ja muss man das tolerieren und die Polizei wird schon ermitteln und so Späße...
> Es ist schon absolut lächerlich, wie hier zwei unterschiedliche Ansätze zur Bewertung an den Tag gelegt werden. Darüber solltest du dir mal Gedanken machen.



Wieso ihr?
Wo reite ich auf was?
Wie schon hunderte Male gesagt -- nicht immer alle über einen Kamm scheren.
Begreifst du aber offenbar nicht.



Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Also das überrascht mich nun wirklich, dann bist du ja auch nur auf deinen geldwertigen Vorteil aus. Pfui, kann ich da nur sagen, das macht dich ja auch nicht besser wie den braunen Mob.
> Du könntest sie doch bei dir in der Wohnung/ Haus aufnehmen, dann würden sie die Sprache auch gleich besser lernen und wären perfekt integriert, wäre doch super findest du nicht? Zeitgleich könntest du sie auch noch fit für den Arbeitsmarkt machen, damit sie bald etwas zurückgeben können
> Oder ist es etwa cooler, wenn man die Kosten für den eigenen Willen den Leuten aufs Auge drückt, die das gar nicht wollen. Beschämend ist sowas ehrlich gesagt, da du damit mundwillig anderen Leuten schadest, als selbst mal in die Hände zu spucken und anzupacken! Schließlich befürwortest *du* das ganze ja, von daher solltest auch *du* dich darum kümmern und dich engagieren.



Natürlich.
Es muss für mich doch einen Nutzen haben, und der Nutzen ist Geld.
Was hast du denn angenommen?

Und wieso bin ich nicht besser als der braune Mob?

Ach ja, du scherst ja alle über einen Kamm. Habs vergessen.

Was hast du denn bisher für die Flüchtlinge getan? Ja genau, du speziell?
Wir haben Klamotten gespendet. Wir haben schon Geld gespendet, wir geben Lebensmittel an die Tafel ab, zu der auch Flüchtlinge Zugang haben.

Also, noch mal für dich extra.
Komme mir nicht mit dem dummen Spruch, dass ich nicht besser bin als der braune Mob.
Schlimm, dass es Leute wie dich gibt, die so ein Gedankengut haben. 



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Auch in Österreich geschehen täglich bedauerliche Einzelfälle...
> Zwei Mädchen in Einkaufszentrum sexuell belästigt - Fahndung nach Täter - Österreich - krone.at



Ach so. Südländischer Tyü.
Ergo gleich Flüchtling.
Ergo gleich Verbrecher.

Komisch. Mein Nachbar hat auch einen südländischen Touch, dunkel Haare, gebräunte Haut.
Ist aber trotzdem Deutscher und das seit Generationen.


----------



## Verminaard (26. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hab ich je was anderes gesagt?
> Es sind immer Einzelfälle, weil eben ein paar Leute einfach nur Dumm sind und nur Ärger machen wollen.
> die musst du aussortieren und dann klappt es auch.


Genau hier gibt es schon Probleme.
Ermitteln, erfassen, verurteilen.
Wieviele Verurteilungen bei wieviel Straftaten von Fluechtlingen gab es in den letzten 12 Monaten?
Uh waren ja nicht alles Fluechtlinge, waren aus dem nordafrikanischen Raum und das sind ja keine Fluechtlinge.
Na die sind ganz normal mim Auto hergefahren oder via Flugzeug eingereist.



Threshold schrieb:


> Was deiner Meinung nach nicht deutsch ist, oder nicht deutsch genug, soll verschwinden.
> Wird nicht einfach sein, das durchzusetzen.



Faengst du jetzt auch mit so einem Mist an?
Ich hab von dir echt mehr gehalten.
Aber solche Unterstellungen, nur weil ein Diskussionsteilnehmer eine komplett andere Meinung hat ist einfach unter aller Sau.
Stellst dich schoen auf eine Stufe wie der "interessierte User" der hier herumluegt und weltfremdes Zeugs von sich gibt.
Ich fuer meinen Teil schliesse solche Leute aus meinen Gespraechen aus, moecht ich bei dir nicht 
Man  mag von Kaaruzo halten was man will, aber er hat nie behauptet das er  alles was nicht deutsch ist aus Deutschland haben will.
Im Gegenteil, er hat sich mehrfach fuer Zuwanderung ausgesprochen.
Man sollte halt komplett lesen und nicht ueberfliegen und das verstehen was man gerade mag.




Tengri86 schrieb:


> @Bärenmarke & Co. KG
> 
> was tust du eigentlich für unsere Ältere Deutsche Mitmenschen..die dieses Land aufgebaut haben ?
> oder schmarotzt du auf deren rücken.. wie ihr immer über die anderen meint. (Nur ne Frage)
> ...


Gleiche Frage geht an dich. Koennte an Alle gehen.

Ich habe schon vor paar Seiten mal gefragt ob wer aktiv was macht. Kam null Resonanz.
Interessant waer auch wer schon mal in der Vergangenheit generell fuer Beduerftige was gemacht hat.
Ist  ja nicht so das es nur Fluechtlinge gibt die beduerftig sind. Gibt  genug schon in Deutschland lebende die absolut nichts haben.
Ich muss gestehen das ich da auch schon lange nichts mehr gemacht habe.
Frueher  oefters Obdachlosen Mahlzeiten ausgegeben. Nach dem mich davon Einer  uebel beschimpft hatte, weil er doch lieber Geld haben wollte, hab ich  das auch eingestellt.
Wenn ich so drueber nachdenke, erschreckend was eine schlechte Erfahrung mit einem so macht. Muss ich wohl daran arbeiten.





Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich und meine Eltern sind auch einfache Bürger und bezahlen alles.. hören trotzdem Beleidigungen a la Scheiss Türken etc
> Tjaa so ist die Welt



Bedank dich bei denen die sich nicht benehmen koennen, das du und deine Familie mit in einen Topf geschmissen werdet.
Natuerlich  gibt es leider auch auslaenderfeindliche Spinner, da ist es egal wann  wo wie. Die gehen gegen jeden vor der nicht ihrem Ideal entspricht.
Solches Verhalten wird hier von allen Seiten abgelehnt.
Auch wenn das manch einer nicht ganz so glauben mag.

Es ist scheissegal woher man kommt. Das Verhalten und wie gehe ich mit meiner Umwelt um (damit meine ich alles um einen herum) ist ausschlaggebend.


----------



## Framinator (26. Februar 2016)

Die ganzen Politikerdarsteller kann man doch vergessen. Die leben irgendwo hinter Zäunen und merken garncht wie der Kessel überkocht. Wir, das Deutsche Volk, dürfen uns das nicht gefallen lassen. Sonst endet das alles ganz böse.

Und eigene Meinungen haben die alle nicht. Es gibt Berater die schreiben deren Meinung. Das ist doch einfach nur noch spätrömische Dekadenz! (Um mal bei den Wörtern der FDP zu bleiben. Welch köstliche Ironie)


----------



## Bärenmarke (26. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso ihr?
> Wo reite ich auf was?
> Wie schon hunderte Male gesagt -- nicht immer alle über einen Kamm scheren.
> Begreifst du aber offenbar nicht.



Vielleicht solltest du deine Beiträge mal genauer lesen, anstelle hier wieder einen auf dicken Max machen zu wollen. Aber zum Thema nicht alle über einen Kamm scheren, möchte ich dich an deinen Ausreiser mit den Bayern erinnern! 
Aber das mit dem Lesen machst du ja nicht so gerne, wie bereits ein anderer User festgestellt hat.
Ansonsten sei gesagt, dass ihr = du und deine Asylunterstützer hier im Forum sind und ja von euch liest man leider nur immer das selbe. Von daher trifft es hier sehr gut zu oder wo bleiben denn deine Argumente? 
Ohne Argumente kann man sich eine Diskussion klemmen, das einzige was du kannst sind Fragen über Fragen in den Raum zu werfen.
Aber sowas begreifst du ja offenbar nicht. Über die Gründe kann man da wohl nur rätseln...





Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich.
> Es muss für mich doch einen Nutzen haben, und der Nutzen ist Geld.
> Was hast du denn angenommen?



Sprich du bist auch nur dafür, weil die Asylindustrie dadurch profitiert und der restliche Bürger die Zeche bezahlen soll. 
So wie du dich hier immer aufspielst, hätte ich angenommen, dass dir das Wohl von den "armen" "Flüchtlingen" am Herzen liegt und du gerne bereit bist ihnen zu helfen.
So ist es aber ziemlich fadenscheinig offenkundig zu schreien,wir müssen sie aufnehmen, die Aufgabe dann aber auf andere Ablegen zu wollen.
Und dann schimpfst du über den braunen Mob? Sorry aber was du hier treibst ist auch nicht viel besser und ja es ist sehr beschämend wie sich Menschen mit deinem Gedankengut hier tummeln können. Ala hauptsache mir geht es gut und ich schaue wie ich den anderen maximal Schaden kann, bei höchstmöglichem persönlichen Gewinn.

Ansonsten verstehe ich nicht wieso du keine Flüchtlinge bei dir aufnehmen möchtest oder wie wäre es, wenn wir neben dir ein Flüchtlingsheim bauen? Dann kriegst du die volle Ladung von der von dir gewünschten Politik ab. 
Aber sei so gut und ziehe uns nicht mit hinein, danke. 




Threshold schrieb:


> Und wieso bin ich nicht besser als der braune Mob?
> 
> Ach ja, du scherst ja alle über einen Kamm. Habs vergessen.



Hab ich dir oben dargelegt, wieso du nicht besser bist. Aber verstanden hast du es natürlich nicht, was mich allerdings auch nicht wirklich wundert...




Threshold schrieb:


> Was hast du denn bisher für die Flüchtlinge getan? Ja genau, du speziell?
> Wir haben Klamotten gespendet. Wir haben schon Geld gespendet, wir geben Lebensmittel an die Tafel ab, zu der auch Flüchtlinge Zugang haben.



Da kann man nur sagen, leider haben Flüchtlinge Zugang zur Tafel, wie toll sie sich da aufführen hat man ja schon zur Genüge gelesen...
Aber wieso sollte ich was für unsere Bereicherer tun? Ich will sie nicht hier haben, also werde ich da auch einen Teufel tun und auch nur irgendetwas spenden!
Da unterstütze ich doch lieber die alten Menschen in der Nachbarschaft, da haben alle mehr davon.

Aber genau darum ging es mir, du bist nicht fähig richtig zu lesen. Meine Aussage war klar formuliert, du willst sie hier haben, also solltest auch du dich um sie kümmern. (Kannst ja deine pro-asyl Freunde noch mit ins Boot holen) Aber lustigerweise wollt ihr das auch nicht, kostet euch ja auch wieder Geld, na sowas aber auch 
Dann tragen wir es doch lieber der Allgemeinheit auf und nennen die, die es nicht wollen rechten Mob usw. 




Threshold schrieb:


> Also, noch mal für dich extra.
> Komme mir nicht mit dem dummen Spruch, dass ich nicht besser bin als der braune Mob.


Nochmal extra für dich, da du es sonst ja nicht verstehst:
Wenn du an solchen Sprüchen interessiert bist, dann suche sie in deinen Kommentaren. Wie schon tausendmal erwähnt, Argumente, Belege usw bringen kannst du ja scheinbar nicht, was schon sehr traurig ist.


----------



## Framinator (26. Februar 2016)

Und diese ganzen Teddybär Hochhalter. Ja, euch Gutmenschen meine ich! Sehet was auf euch und eure Zukunft zugetrabt kommt


----------



## fipS09 (26. Februar 2016)

Aluhut Damen, Herren 2016 Kollektion Doppelschichtig | eBay Hoffe da kommt mal Nachschub, immer ausverkauft.


----------



## Framinator (26. Februar 2016)

Wozu Aluhüte? Ist das nicht alles zu offensichtlich? Krank wieviele Menschen noch immer den Schrott aus den Qualitätsmedien nachsabbern.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (26. Februar 2016)

Und der nächste wird wegen seiner politischen Ansichten diskriminiert: Dusseldorfer Stadtverwaltung versetzt Beamten wegen AfD-Mitgliedschaft
Das ist ein klarer Verstoß gegen das Grundgesetz.


----------



## fipS09 (26. Februar 2016)

Weshalb? Der ist nicht doch nicht gekündigt worden sondern nur Versetzt, das ist in der Arbeitswelt doch keine Seltenheit. Laut Artikel sogar zu seinem eigenen Schutz vor der negativen Berichterstattung.


----------



## Verminaard (26. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Weshalb? Der ist nicht doch nicht gekündigt worden sondern nur Versetzt, das ist in der Arbeitswelt doch keine Seltenheit. Laut Artikel sogar zu *seinem eigenen Schutz *vor der negativen Berichterstattung.





> Nett, kompetent, vom zuständigen Dezernenten Burkhard Hintzsche (SPD)  soll er Informationen unserer Redaktion zufolge sogar belobigt worden  sein.





> Nach Angaben von Stadtsprecherin Kerstin Jäckel wurde der Beamte gestern  und "bis auf weiteres mit anderen Aufgaben im Wohnungsamt betraut". Er  soll jetzt nicht mehr in Asyl- und Flüchtlingsangelegenheiten eingesetzt  sein.



Er ist nett, kompetent, ausgezeichnet worden, aber er koennte eine negative Berichterstattung generieren? Wovor muss er geschuetzt werden, erklaers mir bitte. Vor Linksextremisten vielleicht die hier ein Unheil sehen?
Eine/r der hervorragende Arbeit macht, sorgt fuer miese PR?! Oder koennte vielleicht irgendwer draufkommen das sogar AfD Mitglieder gute Arbeit wenns um Fluechtlinge geht, leisten?
Passt ja so gar nicht in mancher Weltbild.

Selbst die Versetzung hier mit fadenscheinigen Gruenden ist nicht ok.
Reine Willkuer. Selbst ein nichtstaatlicher Arbeitgeber kann nicht mit einem machen was er will.
Aber hey, der Typ ist AfD Mitglied, da ist es doch ok. Wieder einem Nazi was angetan, kann nur gut sein!


Da wollte doch Siggi mal bisschen vor den Wahlen punkten und dann sowas, boese Merkel: Abkehr vom Sparkurs: Merkel lehnt Gabriels Sozialpaket ab  | tagesschau.de

Diese Aussage von Merkel fand ich ganz schoen: 





> "Was zusätzliche Leistungen für die einheimische Bevölkerung betrifft,  haben wir eine Vielzahl von Projekten, die wir noch gar nicht umgesetzt  haben."



Und den hier: 





> Beispielsweise dringe die Autoindustrie sehr darauf, die  Elektromobilität stärker zu fördern. "Auch das sind soziale Projekte,  wenn Sie so wollen, damit Arbeitsplätze erhalten bleiben", sagte Merkel.


Industrie schreit nach mehr Subventionen, weil sie die Forschungsarbeit nicht tragen will, sondern nur die Fruechte ernten und Merkel verkauft sowas als sozial, weil ja die Menschen dann Arbeit haetten.
Eigentlich weis man mit der Zeit wie die gestrickt sind, aber ab und an verschlaegt es einem doch die Sprache.


----------



## Framinator (26. Februar 2016)

Das wird immer schlimmer. Ich hätte niemals gedacht das ich das jemals miterleben muss. Es bahnen sich ganz schlimme Zeiten an. Familie ist jetzt was zählt. Der Zusammenhalt innerhalb der Familie. Und Freunde. Echte Freunde.


----------



## fipS09 (26. Februar 2016)

Framinator schrieb:


> Das wird immer schlimmer. Ich hätte niemals gedacht das ich das jemals miterleben muss. Es bahnen sich ganz schlimme Zeiten an. Familie ist jetzt was zählt. Der Zusammenhalt innerhalb der Familie.




Nicht das ich eure Sorgen nicht wenigstens nachvollziehen kann, aber du postest hier in reißerischer Dramatik als ob eine Zombieapokalypse ausgebrochen wäre


----------



## Framinator (26. Februar 2016)

Mein Gott mach mal die Augen auf. In einem Jahr wirds hier so abgehen. Strassenkämpfe nicht ausgeschlossen. Hier laufen 100 000 fache unregistrierte rum. Warum wohl?

Viele wurden aus deren Heimatland geschmissen (Knast) um hierher zukommen verdammt.

Deutschland ist einfach nur einzigartig. Wir nehmen alle auf. Scheissegal.


----------



## fipS09 (26. Februar 2016)

@Verminaard Zum Beispiel vor Linksextremisten wie du sagst, ich heiße Extremismus in keine Richtung gut. Sogar gemildert Rechts verteufle ich nicht generell, aber die AfD verteufle ich. Das nicht nur wegen ihrer Flüchtlingspolitik, sondern auch wegen ihrer Klimapolitik, ihrer Bildungspolitik und ihrer Finanzpolitik.



Nur weil jemand registriert ist macht ihn das nicht zu einem besseren/berechenbareren Menschen.


----------



## Woohoo (26. Februar 2016)

Framinator schrieb:


> Das wird immer schlimmer. Ich hätte niemals gedacht das ich das jemals miterleben muss. Es bahnen sich ganz schlimme Zeiten an. Familie ist jetzt was zählt. Der Zusammenhalt innerhalb der Familie. Und Freunde. Echte Freunde.



Es wird bunter und vor allem religiöser das hat ja wohl noch niemanden geschadet. 


Gericht verurteilt ehemaligen Lehrer wegen Gotteslasterung - Nachrichten  - DIE WELT


----------



## fipS09 (26. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Es wird bunter und vor allem religiöser das hat ja wohl noch niemanden geschadet.
> 
> 
> Gericht verurteilt ehemaligen Lehrer wegen Gotteslasterung - Nachrichten  - DIE WELT




Die Papstsau Franz umbringen finde ich sogar als Atheist der auf alle Religionen pfeift etwas bedenklich.


----------



## Framinator (26. Februar 2016)

Ich kann garnicht soviel essen wie ich kotzen muss. Aber OK, hab eh Kanada im Auge.

Mir tut es nur echt weh wie mein Heimatland zugrunde gerichtet wird.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (26. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Es wird bunter und vor allem religiöser das hat ja wohl noch niemanden geschadet.
> 
> 
> Gericht verurteilt ehemaligen Lehrer wegen Gotteslasterung - Nachrichten  - DIE WELT



Den Paragraphen der Gotteslästerung sollte man endlich mal abschaffen.
Das mit dem Papst ist aber grenzwertig.


----------



## Framinator (26. Februar 2016)

Jo es wird richtig bunt. DIE müssen sich anpassen. Nicht WIR. Achso, ich ******** auf Religion!

Aber ich gespannt ob die Infiltrierer das auch wissen. Das ANPASSEN

Bevor ich mich DENEN anpasse bin ich weg. Ich bin fast in Kanada und das LEGAL.


----------



## Woohoo (26. Februar 2016)

Framinator schrieb:


> Ich kann garnicht soviel essen wie ich kotzen muss. Aber OK, hab eh Kanada im Auge.
> 
> Mir tut es nur echt weh wie mein Heimatland zugrunde gerichtet wird.



Ich habe auch keine Ahnung was das alles soll. Wie sind die millionen Flüchtlinge durch Europa gereist und erst kurz vor unserer Grenze aufgefallen und waren plötzlich da? Und man hatte keine Zeit zu reagieren? 
Warum wurden die Lager in der nähe von Syrien nicht besser ausgestatten und die demokratischen Fachkräfte für den Wiederaufbau vorbereiten?


----------



## Two-Face (26. Februar 2016)

Framinator schrieb:


> Mein Gott mach mal die Augen auf. In einem Jahr wirds hier so abgehen. Strassenkämpfe nicht ausgeschlossen. Hier laufen 100 000 fache unregistrierte rum. Warum wohl?
> 
> Viele wurden aus deren Heimatland geschmissen (Knast) um hierher zukommen verdammt.


Das ist natürlich Unsinn.
Die meisten kommen wegen Krieg und Gewalt, aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen oder - eher die Minderheit mittlerweile - aus Gründen direkter politischer Verfolgung. Und vor allem sie kommen, weil Merkel es ihnen so mehr oder weniger mitgeteilt hat, dass jeder willkommen ist, genau das hat ihre Mutti-Haltung nach außen hin bewirkt.^^


----------



## Framinator (26. Februar 2016)

Mein Güte ich hab meine Meinung du Deine. Werde glücklich. Jedem das Seine denk ich mir.

Ich hab ne Ausbildung kann Englisch perfekt und hab was angespart. Ich gehe legal nach Kanada.


----------



## Woohoo (26. Februar 2016)

Framinator schrieb:


> Ich hab ne Ausbildung kann Englisch perfekt und hab was angespart. Ich gehe legal nach Kanada.



Ist wirklich besser so. Europa ist leider zu nahe an Afrika und Nahost gelegen und wird auf lange Sicht immer mit im Konfliktmittelpunkt stehen.


----------



## fipS09 (26. Februar 2016)

Framinator schrieb:


> Mein Güte ich hab meine Meinung du Deine. Werde glücklich. Jedem das Seine denk ich mir.
> 
> Ich hab ne Ausbildung kann Englisch perfekt und hab was angespart. Ich gehe legal nach Kanada.






Er hat doch garnix gesagt, wenn du hier wie ein Zeuge Jehovas den Untergang Deutschlands voraussagst, musst du dich auch nicht wundern wen jemand was dagegen sagt. Kanada ist übrigens schön, ich wünsche dir alles gute


----------



## Two-Face (26. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Ist wirklich besser so. Europa ist leider zu nahe an Afrika und Nahost gelegen und wird auf lange Sicht immer mit im Konfliktmittelpunkt stehen.


Tja, nur dass in Nordamerika die Umwelt kräftig kaputt gemacht wird, v.a. jetzt durch Fracking und den konservativen Schwenk der kanadischen Regierung.


----------



## efdev (26. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Tja, nur dass in Nordamerika die Umwelt kräftig kaputt gemacht wird, v.a. jetzt durch Fracking und den konservativen Schwenk der kanadischen Regierung.



Ach das kann er sich dann schön Rauchen immerhin ist da Gras legal


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (26. Februar 2016)

Die Bundeswehr hat nach aktuellen Angaben nur noch 230 Panzer. Für ein Land mit der Einwohnerzahl und der Größe Deutschland ist eine Anzahl von mindestens 2000 Panzerfahrzeugen erforderlich.
Allgemein sollte die Bundeswehr aufgrund der aktuellen Konflikte, und der Kriegsgefahr in Europa und im Nahen Osten aufgerüstet und modernisiert (mit Kampfdrohnen, Tarnkappenflugzeugen nach amerikanischen Vorbild, U-Booten mit Druckwassergenerator.) werden. Denn die Russen haben ihr Wehretat auch in den letzten Jahren vervierfacht.
Natürlich sollten wir auch die anderen EU-Länder dazu bewegen ihr Militär aufzurüsten, wir könnten ihnen ja die Waffen dafür verkaufen.
Notfalls müssen wir uns die Konflikte eben von Europa fernhalten.



efdev schrieb:


> Ach das kann er sich dann schön Rauchen immerhin ist da Gras legal


Dann bemerkt man wenigstens nicht, dass neben einem die Welt untergeht.


----------



## fipS09 (26. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die Bundeswehr hat nach aktuellen Angaben nur noch 230 Panzer. Für ein Land mit der Einwohnerzahl und der Größe Deutschland ist eine Anzahl von mindestens 2000 Panzerfahrzeugen erforderlich.
> Allgemein sollte die Bundeswehr aufgrund der aktuellen Konflikte, und der Kriegsgefahr in Europa und im Nahen Osten aufgerüstet und modernisiert (mit Kampfdrohnen, Tarnkappenflugzeugen nach amerikanischen Vorbild, U-Booten mit Druckwassergenerator.) werden. Denn die Russen haben ihr Wehretat auch in den letzten Jahren vervierfacht.
> Natürlich sollten wir auch die anderen EU-Länder dazu bewegen ihr Militär aufzurüsten, wir könnten ihnen ja die Waffen dafür verkaufen.
> Notfalls müssen wir uns die Konflikte eben von Europa fernhalten.
> ...




Das ist natürlich Ansichtssache, in der aktuellen Problematik bringen uns auch Panzer nichts.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (26. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Das ist natürlich Ansichtssache, in der aktuellen Problematik bringen uns auch Panzer nichts.


Das stimmt, aber wir müssen uns für einen Weltkrieg rüsten. Denn solange wir in der NATO sind und nicht als EU zusammen mit Russland ein neues Bündnis gründen leben wir in der Gefahr, dass Erdogan einen katastrophalen Krieg anzetteln in den die USA mitziehen und uns dazu ebenfalls zwingen.
Letztens erst gelesen, dass die Russen in 6 Tagen Osteuropa überrennen können, da die NATO und die EU (vor allem Deutschland) zu schwach geworden sind.


----------



## Verminaard (26. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> @Verminaard Zum Beispiel vor Linksextremisten wie  du sagst, ich heiße Extremismus in keine Richtung gut. Sogar gemildert  Rechts verteufle ich nicht generell, aber die AfD verteufle ich. Das  nicht nur wegen ihrer Flüchtlingspolitik, sondern auch wegen ihrer  Klimapolitik, ihrer Bildungspolitik und ihrer Finanzpolitik.



Was soll denn genau schlimmer werden?
Schau dir doch an was bisher passiert ist und wie agiert wird.
Ich hatte einen ausfuehrlicheren Text, der irgendwie weg ist, mag das jetzt nicht rekonstruieren. 
Jeden  einzelnen von dir aufgezaehlten Punkt. Was haben die Regierungen da  bisher gemacht? Kurzschlussreaktionen wo die Folgen von der  Allgemeinheit getragen werden (oh welch Analogie zum Fluechtlingsthema),  keine Investitionen in unsere Zukunft (Kinder!), nach der Pfeiffe der  Wirtschaft und Finanz tanzen, wieder auf Kosten der Allgemeinheit.
Das Alles ohne zutun einer AfD bisher.
Also was soll da noch schlimmer werden?!

Oh mann, wenn ich diese Zeilen lese, muss man ja annehmen das ich ein AfD Parteibuch habe. 

Die Wahrheit ist, das es wohl aktuell keine vernuenftig waehlbaren Parteien gibt.
Wobei ich dem Sonneborn nicht ganz abgeneigt bin.
Wenn untergehen dann wenigstens mit Humor.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Nur weil jemand registriert ist macht ihn das nicht zu einem besseren/berechenbareren Menschen.



Wuerde man solch einer Logik folgen, waeren die, die sich nicht  registrieren schlechte Menschen, und die die sich mehrfach registrieren  umso besser?!


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Februar 2016)

Europa muss sich schützen. Derzeit sind soviele Menschen auf der Flucht wie im zweiten Weltkrieg. Und es werden mehr. Die Liberalen können uns aber nicht schützen, weil die dafür nicht die Eier in der Hose haben. Man siehts ja an der vermerkelten CDU, die ja mittlerweile schon eine linke Volkspartei ist wie die SPD. "Wir können doch keine Zäune bauen!" 

Schade dass ich als Hamburger nicht  die CSU wählen kann.


----------



## efdev (26. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Die Wahrheit ist, das es wohl aktuell keine vernuenftig waehlbaren Parteien gibt.
> Wobei ich dem Sonneborn nicht ganz abgeneigt bin.
> Wenn untergehen dann wenigstens mit Humor.


Das ist eine gute Einstellung  die Partei ist zumindest nicht schlechter als der Rest


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (26. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Schade dass ich als Hamburger nicht  die CSU wählen kann.


Würde die CSU endlich mal den Mut zusammennehmen und Bundesweit antreten, müsste es auch keine AfD mehr geben.
Gab letztens erst eine Umfrage, dass Merkel bei den Grünen beliebter ist als bei der CSU.   Das sagt alles.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Februar 2016)

CSU bundesweit?
Die kann ich schon in hier in Bayern kaum ertragen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Februar 2016)

Was macht die denn in Bayern so Schlimmes? Erzähl mal.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Was macht die denn in Bayern so Schlimmes? Erzähl mal.


Du findest an der CSU nichts schlimm?
Hast du mal Schmiergelder angenommen?


----------



## Verminaard (26. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Du findest an der CSU nichts schlimm?
> Hast du mal Schmiergelder angenommen?



Ich gebe mein Ehrenwort.
Ich weis nichts von einem schwarzen Koffer.

Moment, war nicht ganz die CSU?


----------



## Woohoo (26. Februar 2016)

Bayern ist erfolgreich und damit macht man sich in Deutschland verdächtigt und unbeliebt. Ob nun Fussballverein oder Bundesland.


----------



## Verminaard (26. Februar 2016)

Ist da nicht Baden-Wuerttemberg noch erfolgreicher?
Wobei nicht unbedingt beim Fußball.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Bayern ist erfolgreich und damit macht man sich in Deutschland verdächtigt und unbeliebt. Ob nun Fussballverein oder Bundesland.


Das hat damit nichts zu tun.
Das Problem ist, die CSU will billigen Strom, aber keine Stromtrassen.
Sie ist grundsätzlich gegen die Homo-Ehe weil sie immernoch andauernd was von "Verantwortung vor Gott" labert.
Sie gibt vor, nachhaltig zu sein, ist aber in Wahrheit das exakte Gegenteil davon. 
Sie verkauft Saudi-Arabien Panzer, wundert sich dann aber, wenn Flüchtlinge zu uns kommen. Bayern hat jahrelang vom Länderfinanzausgleich mitprofitiert, weigert sich aber, das mal einzugestehen.^^
Sie erklären Franz Josef Strauss für heilig obwohl der ein korrupter, dicker Bürokrat war, der sich gerne mal selber widersprochen hat.
Wäre Stoiber vor 14 Jahren Kanzler geworden, wäre die Bundeswehr im Irak gelandet.

So.
Und jetzt macht mir bitte mal jemand klar, wieso ich, auch als gebürtiger Bayer, verdammt nochmal diese Partei wählen sollte.

Ich warte...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (26. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Sie verkauft Saudi-Arabien Panzer, wundert sich dann aber, wenn Flüchtlinge zu uns kommen. Bayern hat jahrelang vom Länderfinanzausgleich mitprofitiert, weigert sich aber, das mal einzugestehen.^^


Das macht die SPD unter Gabriel doch auch.


Two-Face schrieb:


> ...der sich gerne mal selber widersprochen hat.


Wer tut das nicht ?  
Aber FJS war immerhin noch ein Politiker mit Reden die man sich anhören konnte, die heutigen Bundestagsdebatten sind zum einschlafen geeignet. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wäre Stoiber vor 14 Jahren Kanzler geworden, wäre die Bundeswehr im Irak gelandet.


Gibt schlimmeres, zum Beispiel einen Außenminister der sich selbst als Linksradikalen bezeichnet hat.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das macht die SPD unter Gabriel doch auch.


Das macht die CSU aber nicht besser.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wer tut das nicht ?
> Aber FJS war immerhin noch ein Politiker mit Reden die man sich anhören konnte, die heutigen Bundestagsdebatten sind zum einschlafen geeignet.


Einer der besten Sätze, die Strauss losgelassen hat, war seine Hasstirade gegen Kohl, sonst fällt mir von seinen arroganten Sprüchen nichts gutes mehr ein.^^
Er gilt heute noch als Paradebeispiel eines korrupten Geldsacks, der seine eigenen Ideale sofort verraten hat, wenn es um die Kohle ging. Öffentlich hat er damals immer gegen den Kommunismus gewettert, saß aber Xiannian auf'm Schoß.


Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Gibt schlimmeres, zum Beispiel einen Außenminister der sich selbst als Linksradikalen bezeichnet hat.


Das nennst du schlimmer?
Das ist harmlos im Vergleich einen völkerrechtswidrigen Krieg mitzumachen, der von einer fremden (!), kriminellen Lobby ausging, Billionen an Geldern und bis heute fast 1 Million an Leben gekostet hat.
Egal wie viel Stoiber richtig gemacht hätte, diese Entscheidung hätte alles zunichte gemacht und zwar bei weitem, genau in dem Punkt hat Schröder absolut richtig gelegen.


----------



## Verminaard (26. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das hat damit nichts zu tun.
> Das Problem ist, die CSU will billigen Strom, aber keine Stromtrassen.
> Sie ist grundsätzlich gegen die Homo-Ehe weil sie immernoch andauernd was von "Verantwortung vor Gott" labert.
> Sie gibt vor, nachhaltig zu sein, ist aber in Wahrheit das exakte Gegenteil davon.
> ...



Strom: wer hat den ueberhasteten Atomstromausstieg, ohne vorher die Infrastruktur ohne Atomstrom herzustellen, zu verantworten? Tipp: unsere Atomkraftwerke sind sicher (kurz vor dem Vorfall in Japan); Atomausstieg (direkt nach dem Vorfall) 
Abgesehen davon das sich Bayern gegen Endlagerung in Bayern gewehrt hat. Alleine hier den schwarzen Peter der bayrischen Regierung zuschieben, weis nicht

Homo-Ehe: sollte man nicht gegen sein, ich habe hier aber generell wie das Ehe-Thema in Deutschland behandelt wird etwas andere Vorstellungen.

Saudi-Arabien bekommt Panzer von Bayern... und von ganz Deutschland auch noch. Wieso ist jetzt Bayern schuld das es Leute gibt die sowas benutzen? Wenn nicht von Deutschland, die wuerden sonst wo herkommen.
Wenn manche meinen die haben einen Bedarf, dann wird dieser gestillt. Ich versteh noch immer nicht wieso Deutschlands Waffenexporte an Zustaenden auf der Welt schuld sind.
Die Menschen die die Abzuege betaetigen sind schuld.
Wenn die keine Waffen bekommen wuerden, wuerden die bestimmt sagen: och jetzt haben wir keine tollen deutschen Waffen, lasst und lieber friedlich zusammenleben.  rly?

Laenderfinanzausgleich: wurde schon mal verlinkt, hier nochmal: Landerfinanzausgleich – Wikipedia
Schlimm das Bayern bis 1986 und dann nochmal 1992 etwas bekommen hat, und seit dem?

Korrupte Politiker? schau einfach in den Bundestag....

Jo mei, wennst die CSU net mogst, dann waehl halt die AfD


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Februar 2016)

*Two-Face

*


> Und jetzt macht mir bitte mal jemand klar, wieso ich, auch als gebürtiger Bayer, verdammt nochmal diese Partei wählen sollte.




Äh, weils son Dreck in jeder anderen amtierenden Partei auch gibt? Die CSU  könnte man aber wählen, weil sie in  der Flüchtlingsfrage nicht übergeschnappt ist wie die CDU unter Merkel.

PS:   Merkel hat den Irakkrieg noch mehr unterstützt als Stoiber.


----------



## efdev (26. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> *Two-Face
> 
> *
> 
> ...



Naja wann kam den zur Flüchtlingspolitik was sinnvolles von der CSU? 
Ganz im Ernst wenn man schon die Afd nicht mag wie kann man dann die CSU mögen


----------



## Two-Face (26. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Strom: wer hat den ueberhasteten Atomstromausstieg, ohne vorher die Infrastruktur ohne Atomstrom herzustellen, zu verantworten? Tipp: unsere Atomkraftwerke sind sicher (kurz vor dem Vorfall in Japan); Atomausstieg (direkt nach dem Vorfall)
> Abgesehen davon das sich Bayern gegen Endlagerung in Bayern gewehrt hat. Alleine hier den schwarzen Peter der bayrischen Regierung zuschieben, weis nicht


Es geht nicht allein um Sicherheit sondern auch um die bis heute ungeklärte Frage des Endlagers. Für den ganzen Müll gibt es bis heute keins (ins All schießen ist zu riskant) und unsere nachfolgende Generation hat den Mist dann am Hals.
Die CSU spielt sich aber immer als "nachhaltig" und "vorraussehend" auf (waren so in etwa auch Stoibers Worte) ist aber bisher immer das exakte Gegenteil davon gewesen.^^



Verminaard schrieb:


> Saudi-Arabien bekommt Panzer von Bayern... und von ganz Deutschland auch noch. Wieso ist jetzt Bayern schuld das es Leute gibt die sowas benutzen? Wenn nicht von Deutschland, die wuerden sonst wo herkommen.
> Wenn manche meinen die haben einen Bedarf, dann wird dieser gestillt. Ich versteh noch immer nicht wieso Deutschlands Waffenexporte an Zustaenden auf der Welt schuld sind.
> Die Menschen die die Abzuege betaetigen sind schuld.
> Wenn die keine Waffen bekommen wuerden, wuerden die bestimmt sagen: och jetzt haben wir keine tollen deutschen Waffen, lasst und lieber friedlich zusammenleben.  rly?


Seehofer schickt Panzer und Waffen nach Saudi-Arabien und Qatar
Seehofer beschwert sich, wenn hier Flüchtlinge ankommen.
Wer findet den Widerspruch?



Verminaard schrieb:


> Laenderfinanzausgleich: wurde schon mal verlinkt, hier nochmal: Landerfinanzausgleich – Wikipedia
> Schlimm das Bayern bis 1986 und dann nochmal 1992 etwas bekommen hat, und seit dem?


Es wurde in den 50ern festgelegt, dass die Einkommenssteuer zwischen Bund und Länder aufgeteilt wird. Die Ländern bekommen über die Hälfte (irgendwas um 57%).
Davon porfitieren die reicheren Bundesländer, weil sie mehr Besservierdienende haben und die Einkommenssteuer progressiv ist - Bayern, das nunmal mehr Gutverdiener hat, bekommt dadurch mehr.
Wenn du dann noch die Vorteile in der Körperschaftssteuer miteinberechnest, hatte Bayern in den letzten Jahren gut 3 Mrd. € mehr, als ihr Beitrag zum Bruttoinlandsprodukt.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Korrupte Politiker? schau einfach in den Bundestag....


Die Korruption in der CSU hat nochmal ganz andere Dimensionen.^^
Seh dir an, was mit Gabriele Pauli passiert ist.
Seh dir an, was Seehofer 2007 mal abgezon hat. Hätte das eine Frau gemacht, man hätte sie aus der Partei gesteinigt.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Jo mei, wennst die CSU net mogst, dann waehl halt die AfD


Hättest du das gerne oder was?
Sehe ich aus wie ein Rechtspopulist oder meinst du das wirklich ernst?



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> *Two-Face
> Äh, weils son Dreck in jeder anderen amtierenden Partei auch gibt? Die CSU  könnte man aber wählen, weil sie in  der Flüchtlingsfrage nicht übergeschnappt ist wie die CDU unter Merkel.
> *


*
Äh, der ganze Mist, den Stoiber, Beckstein, Seehofer, Geißler und Gauweiler von sich gelassen haben, ist völlig an dir vorbeigegangen oder was?*


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. Februar 2016)

Ich hab dich ja gefragt. Für mich war die CSU halt nie Thema, weil ich nicht in Bayern lebe. Erst jetzt erkenne ich in ihr die letzte noch wählbare Partei. Vielleicht. 

Zu deinen ganzen Punkten, die die CSU verbockt hat. Die kann man sicher beliebig erweitern. Und ich könnte auch recherchieren, was SPD und CDU denn alles so verbockt haben in den letzten Jahren.  Bei Schäuble und Kohl würde das sicher lustig werden (wenn man long and dirty lustig findet).


----------



## Verminaard (26. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Hättest du das gerne oder was?
> Sehe ich aus wie ein Rechtspopulist oder meinst du das wirklich ernst?


Dachte der "" haette die Aussage erscheinen lassen wie es gemeint ist.
Ich weis ja nicht wie du aussiehst und wie ein Rechtspopulist so aussieht, von daher kann ich diesbezueglich keine Aussage taetigen 

Ernsthaft: mir ist es egal was jeder Einzelne waehlt, er/sie muss nach seinem/ihren besten Wissen und Gewissen handeln. Vielleicht auch bisschen intensiver darueber nachdenken.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Äh, der ganze Mist, den Stoiber, Beckstein, Seehofer, Geißler und Gauweiler von sich gelassen haben, ist völlig an dir vorbeigegangen oder was?



Was waere eine vernuenftige Alternative fuer Bayern? Dein Vorschlag?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (26. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Was waere eine vernuenftige Alternative fuer Bayern? Dein Vorschlag?


Ich denke in Bayern wird die CSU noch mindestens 50 Jahre durchgehend regieren können. 
Sie ist in Bayern zu einer Art regionalen Volkspartei geworden, das hat die CDU außerhalb Bayern und selbst  die SPD in ihrer gesamten Geschichte nicht in diesem Ausmaß geschafft. 
Es gibt in Bayern einfach keine Alternative zur CSU.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ich hab dich ja gefragt. Für mich war die CSU halt nie Thema, weil ich nicht in Bayern lebe. Erst jetzt erkenne ich in ihr die letzte noch wählbare Partei. Vielleicht.


Die Linke, die Grüne und in Teilen auch die (bayerische) SPD sind insgesamt betrachtet immernoch weniger schlimm.



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Zu deinen ganzen Punkten, die die CSU verbockt hat. Die kann man sicher beliebig erweitern. Und ich könnte auch recherchieren, was SPD und CDU denn alles so verbockt haben in den letzten Jahren.  Bei Schäuble und Kohl würde das sicher lustig werden (wenn man long and dirty lustig findet).


Recherchiere mal besser über die von mir genannten Typen und addiere noch Franz Josef Strauss, Joachim Herrmann und Markus Söder dazu - das, was die sich teilweise, alleine an fragwürdigen Aussagen über Computerspieler, Homosexuelle, AIDS-Kranke und Ausländer, geleistet haben, wirst du in keiner anderen Partei finden.^^


Verminaard schrieb:


> Was waere eine vernuenftige Alternative fuer Bayern? Dein Vorschlag?


Siehe oben.^^
Ich habe nie schwarz gewählt, würde ich auch jetzt nicht machen, ich habe immer Rot und/oder Grün gewählt.


----------



## Verminaard (26. Februar 2016)

Ernsthaft die Gruenen und Linken?

Andersrum mal: die Linken haben viele nette Ideen, wie siehts aus mit deren Umsetzungsmoeglichkeiten?


Ich fand vor einiger Zeit die Linken ganz gut.
Die Forderungen lesen sich auch schoen.
Die reelle Umsetzbarkeit und Finanzierung?
Ist immer einfach das Geld der Anderen auszugeben. Auch dieses ewige "die Bankenrettung hat blablabla Milliarden gekostet, aber fuer das und das ist kein Geld da..." was ja so nicht ganz der Wahrheit entspricht.
Na im Grunde auch nur eine populistische Partei.
Komischerweise ist linker Populismus anscheinend total salonfaehig, aber die boese rechtspopulistische AfD.
Waeren wir wieder bei Doppelmoral.


----------



## Two-Face (26. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ernsthaft die Gruenen und Linken?


Es gibt keine Partei, die vollständig mit meinen Wünschen übereinstimmt.
Die gibt es generell nicht, es geht nunmal im Leben, insbesondere in der Politik, fast immer darum, das geringere Übel zu wählen.
Und die Grünen haben beispielsweise mehr für die Landwirtschaft in anderen Bundesländern getan, als die CSU in Bayern, wieder ein Punkt gegen die bayerische Landespartei.


----------



## Sparanus (26. Februar 2016)

Man kann vieles über die CSU sagen, aber sie sind erfolgreich, Bayern steht gut da. 
Sie erfüllen ihren Regierungsauftrag. 

Aber ja, Kritik ist berechtigt, allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass es eine der anderen bayrischen Parteien besser könnte.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Februar 2016)

Da spricht Seehofer ein wahre Thema an:

Vor allem dieser Punkt:



			
				Die Welt schrieb:
			
		

> "Für mich ist viel zu häufig die persönliche Überzeugung der Autoren der Maßstab für die Berichterstattung", kritisierte Seehofer.



Genau das ist das Problem. Wenn Beiträge als Meinung oder Kolumne gekennzeichnet sind, ist das kein Problem, dann weiß man, worauf man sich einlässt.

Aber wenn Journalisten nicht neutral berichten, sondern versuchen zu lenken, hat das nichts mehr mit seriösen Journalismus zu tun.

Schön, dass das auch mal ein Spitzenpolitiker anspricht.

_______________________________________________________________

Und hier mal wieder wenig überraschend, die Anhänger der Friedensreligion in Aktion.

Und was sagen die völlig realitätsfernen Politiker von Grünen und Linken?



			
				Tagesspiegel schrieb:
			
		

> Sowohl Elke Breitenbach (Linke) als auch Canan Bayram (Grüne) wiesen aber darauf hin, dass es vor allem die schwierige Lebenssituation in dem Massenlager sei, die für Konflikte unter den Flüchtlingen sorge.



Ach ist das so?

Warum hören wir dann nichts von Übergriffen von Christen auf Muslime in Flüchtlingsheimen?

Warum reden christliche Flüchtlinge nicht darüber, wie man Muslime töten kann?

Diese Leute sind eine Bedrohung für Land und Volk und wir müssen endlich dafür sorgen, dass beides wieder geschützt wird.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Natürlich haben wir mehr als 2 dieser Strömungen aber hier im Forum und auch der Realität sind halt grade diese beiden Strömungen besonders in denn Diskusionen präsent und entsprechend habe ich halt darauf hingewiesen das auch diese beiden Gruppen starke Gemeinsamkeiten besitzen.
> Darüber hinaus gibt es selbstredend genug andere Gruppen die ehnlich Merkmale aufweisen und die im Grunde nicht weniger Aufmerksamkeit verdienen, oder aber das diese beiden Gruppen nicht mehr als die anderen verdienen.



Okay. Ich wollte eigentlich nicht darauf hinaus, dass die beiden Gruppen nur zwei unter vielen sind, sondern darauf dass für die Bildung beider Gruppen keine irgendwie speziellen Einzelprozesse verantwortlich sind, sondern gesamtgesellschaftliche, tiefverwurzelte Strukturen. Im Falle des Rechtsradikalismus werden diese mit einer hochproblematischen und relativ frei im Raum stehenden Ideologie verknüpft, weswegen dieser nicht nur besonders probelmatisch ist, sondern auch relativ zielgerichtet angegangen werden kann. Aber eigentlich brauchen wir ein gesamtgesellschaftliches Umdenken.



> Nun das sehe ich etwas anders als du, oder aber vieleicht habe ich es auch ungünstig formuliert. Momentan fehlt es meiner Meinung nach genau daran, an einer gesunden Mitte. Wir haben momentan Strömungen die ehr nach Links, oder aber Rechts gehen, die Akzeptanz von einer gesunden Einstellung in der Mitte beider Ansichten fehlt aber.



Hmmm. Das ist aber eine natürliche Entwicklung unter den nun einmal leider gegebenen historischen Vorraussetzungen. Wir beobachten die Eskalation eines großen Problems, dass Jahrzehntelang ignoriert wurde. Außer ein paar extrem phlegmatischen Ignoranten wird dabei jedem klar, dass es so wie bisher nicht weitergehen kann. => wir Reste einer passiven Mitte und ansonsten Strömungen weg von dieser. Da aber weiterhin nur wenige Leute bereit sind, die Sache endlich mal zu durchdenken und dabei auch eigene Fehler einzugestehen, orientieren sich diese Strömungen meist an primitiver Symptombehandlung und davon gibt es viele Varianten, die alle viele Schwachstellen haben und die keine so richtig funktioniert. Letzteres sieht man bei sich selbst natürlich erneut nicht, ersteres dafür bei allen anderen => viele Strömungen, die sich untereinander alle anfeinden, weil sie alle schrott sind. "Links" und "Rechts" sind dabei nur groß etablierte Sammelbegriffe, eigentlich sind es viel mehr Strömungen (wobei die Sammelgruppen diesmal etwas besser passen, als gewohnt, weil es sich um eine Nation-bezogene Fragestellung handelt).
Eine gemeinsame "Mitte" kann sich eben nur auf Basis von Tradition (hier nicht passend) oder rationalen Überlegungen (hier kaum zu finden) herausbilden.



> In einer gesunden Mitte kann man sowohl akzeptieren das es Zuwanderung gibt als auch das man das persöhnlich nicht möchte und wenn es nur persöhnliche Aversion ist die dagegen spricht (ich mag zum Beispiel auch keine schwarzheutigen Menschen in meinem persöhnlichen Umfeld, hat keinen logisch nachvollziehbaren Grund, kann ich nicht mal selbst nachvollziehen warum das so ist, ist aber so, trotzdem gestehe ich auch einer Person schwarzer Hautfarbe zu hier leben zu dürfen, zu arbeiten, oder neben mir in die Wohnung zu ziehen, solange sie nicht mein persöhnliches Umfeld zwanghaft tangiert, strich sie das auch akzeptieren kann und macht mich auch nicht gleich zum Rassisten).
> Genau diese Eigenschaft fehlt aber in unserer Gesellschaft, meiner Meinung nach auch beiden Seiten.
> Ich hoffe es ist verständlich wie ich das meine?



Verständlich, aber in meinen Augen leicht utopisch. In unserer modernen Welt gibt es so schon sehr wenig, was rein privat ist. (Deine Abneigung z.B. wird zumindest unterschwellig quasi zwangsläufig zu Diskriminierung führen, sobald du jemals irgendwas anderes als einen komplett eigenen Arbeitsschritt in einem komplett vorgeschrieben Ablaufplan durchführen musst. Teamwork, Service, Entscheidungsfindung wäre dagegen alles in gewissem Maße beeinträchtigt.) Im konkreten Fall ist das Anliegen überhaupt nicht privat, sondern betrifft die gesamte Gesellschaft und zahlreiche Menschenleben. Da gibt es wenig Raum für Tolleranz gegenüber abweichenden ""falschen"" Meinungen, weil deren Berücksichtigung zwangsläufig ein heftiger Dämpfer für die eigenen Idealvorstellungen, auch in Bezug auf einen selbst, ist.



> Latenter Rassismus wie er im rechten Sektor zu finden ist ist nun auch noch nicht so alt und findet seine Wurzeln im Grunde mit dem Anbruch des Kolonialismus und beruht  vor allem auf mangelnder persöhnlicher Macht die man bei anderen kompensiert indem man die "Überlegenheit" (technologisch, kulturell, ect.) auf schwächere "anderesartige" Menschen ausübt.



Die Unterdrückung Andersartiger gibt es mindestens seit prähistorischen Zeiten. Schon die frühesten Hochkulturen, die wir kennen, knüpften Rechte an die Herkunft. Aber ich schrieb nicht von latenten Rassismus, sondern von bewussten Rekrutierungs- und Gruppenbildungsmaßnahmen aktiver Rassissten. Die sind tatsächlich "erst" ein paar Jahrhunderte alt (bzw. vorher war es im Prinzip die Gesamtgesellschaft...), aber für die aktuelle Lage ist eigentlich nur die anhaltende Verankerung aus den letzten paar Generationen heraus wichtig. Diese Netzwerke spielen in meinen Augen eine wichtige Rolle bei der Herausbildung neuer Rechter und diese sind nicht von der restlichen Gesellschaft "hausgemacht", sondern ein urrechtes Produkt. Die Mehrheit kann sich da allenfalls vorwerfen lassen, dass diese Strukturen viel zu lange geduldet wurden und werden.



> Also im Grunde ist auch das ein Ergebnis unserer sozialen, wirtschaftlichen und gesellschaftlichen Strukturen, vor allem im 19 und 20 Jahrhundert. Zuvor gab es diesen latenten Rassismus gegen andere "Rassen" in dieser Art nur eingeschrenkt (man denke nur mal an denn Umstand das das römische Reich zum Beispiel einen schwarzen Kaiser hatte) oder Nordeurpäer und Schwarzafrikaner über jahrhunderte weitestgehend friedlich im Morgenland und Nordafrika zusammengelebt haben.



Die Grenzen wurden früher zum Teil anders gezogen, aber über weite Teile der Geschichte gab es entsprechende Diskriminierung. Auf die friedlichen Kreuzzüge brauche ich wohl ebensowenig hinzuweisen, wie auf bis zur Bildung des römischen Großreiches und nach dessen Zerfall schnell wieder entdeckte ethnisch-orientierte Sklavenhaltung und Bürgerschaftsbeschränkungen. (Die Römer waren da aber eine zeitlang tatsächlich sehr fortschrittlich, anders hätte ein Reich dieser Größe auch nicht bestehen können. Dafür haben sie einen Großteil ihrer Geschichte recht effektiv religiöse Diskriminierung zumindest gegen einige Gruppen praktiziert und die prinzipiell mögliche Gleichberechtigung aller Ethnien war auch relativ, wenn man den eingeschränkten Handlungsraum der als Kriegsverlierer eingemeindeten berücksichtigt.)




Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ich glaub eher du konsumierst zu viel linke Blogs, gerade die Öffis und die Tageszeitungen haben sich doch extrem viel Zeit gelassen was die wirklich Aufklärung der Vorfälle betrifft. Warum wohl nur?



Ich konsumiere keinen einzigen (linken) Blog regelmäßig. Und warum "die Tageszeitungen sich viel Zeit mit der wirklichen Aufklärung gelassen haben", sollte ein kleiner Blick auf die Gewaltetenteilung klären:
Für die Aufklärung von Verbrechen ist die Justiz zuständig. Nicht die Presse.



> Die meisten die ich kenne sind auch nach 10 Jahren eher schlecht integriert, sprechen schlecht deutsch und haben oftmals auch keine Arbeit.



Ich postuliere jetzt mal, dass deine Bekanntschaften weder ausreichend umfangreich sind noch auf einer ausreichend zufälligen Form des Kennenlernens basieren, um repräsentativ zu sein... 



> Dein letzter Punkt ist zudem noch absoluter Humbug, da wir a) keine Arbeit für sie haben (ein Blick in die Arbeitslosenstatistik sollte da reichen und sie b) für eine Arbeit hier nicht qualifiziert sind bezüglich der Sprache, Bildung usw.



Wir haben mehr als genug Arbeit, was fehlt ist wenn dann Lohn. Wenn wir aber ohnehin für 10 Jahre die Mittel für einen integrationstauglichen Lebensstandard aufbringen, dann können und sollten wir in dieser Zeit auch von der verfügbaren Arbeitskraft profitieren - Interesse ist auf alle Fälle auf beiden Seiten da. Und eine ausreichende Qualifizierung ist in dieser Zeit problemlos möglich und aus sozialen Gründen auch zwingend wünschenswert.



> Des Weiteren sollte der Ansatzpunkt nicht sein sie zu integrieren, sondern ihnen vorübergehend einen sicheren Platz zum Leben geben und sie danach schnellst möglich wieder zurück führen.



Da bin ich, aus oben angeführten Gründen, entschieden anderer Meinung. Man kann Menschen und insbesondere Kinder nicht über ein Jahrzehnt in Lagerhaft stecken.



> Wieso sollten wir das machen? Haben wir sie zerstört? Um es vorzugreifen, nein haben wir nicht.
> Genauso wenig wie wir sie hier aufnehmen müssen und ihnen hier eine Zukunft aufbauen, die uns einen Haufen Geld kostet und unsere Kultur noch mehr verwässert. (Wenn du es so schön findest, steht es dir im übrigen frei nach Syrien auszuwandern  )
> Hast du dir einmal über die Konsequenzen gedanken gemacht?



Ich schon, du scheinbar nicht. Sonst wüsstest du, dass die Rücksendung von 100.000 von Menschen in ein Land ohne entsprechende Infrastruktur der Tod dieser Menschen und Elend für dieses Land bedeutet. Also genau das, was man mit Flüchtlingshilfe vermeiden möchte.



> Ansonsten bringt das seinem Dorf auch nichts, da es trotzdem keine Arbeitsplätze gibt, die Kosten für die Unterbringung steigen (was die anderen Einwohner tragen müssen) und genau das führt dann auch letzendlich zu Unruhen. Also lose lose für alle.



Die Kosten für die Unterbringung werden nicht auf Kreis-, sondern vor allem auf Landesebene getragen. Für den Dorf-Bürgermeister bedeuten sie also 0 Cent Ausgaben und der Betrieb der Einrichtungen selbst bringt im Umkehrschluss einige zusätzliche Arbeitsplätze. Im übrigen gibt es gerade in der Landwirtschaft am ehesten Jobs, die keine Ausbildung und nur rudimentäre Sprachkenntnisse vorraussetzen.



> Menschen aus einem anderen Kulturkreis zu integrieren, hat in der Vergangenheit noch nie geklappt, sollte dir eig zu denken geben...



Hat mehr als oft genug geklappt, aber zugegebenermaßen nie mit DIESER Einstellung. Bei der kann man schon froh sein, wenn der "Kulturkreis" größer als der Landkreis ist...



> Und weil die Richter usw. alle so unabhängig sind und nach geltendem Recht urteilen, bezahlen wir auch alle GEZ...
> Ich hoffe du findest den Fehler...



*find GEZ in in "AfD, Pegida und Co."*
*ERROR* <<=== Da ist der Fehler.




Woohoo schrieb:


> Dann verkommt der Begriff zur puren Definition und ist nicht von vornherein schlecht.



Im einfachsten Fall steht es zumindest für Dummheit und Rückständigkeit, wenn man das seit über einem halben Jahrhundert veraltete biologische Konzept "Rasse" auf _Homo sapiens_ anwendet, wo es vorne und hinten unpassend und falsch ist. Im definitorischen Sinne steht es sogar für weit schlimmeres, denn wissenschaftlich gibt es den Ausdruck heute nur noch in der Tierzucht, in dieser Form kann er wohl nur von übelsten Sklavenhaltern auf Menschen angewandt werden.
Im allgemein gebrauchter soziologischer Form geht es aber weiterhin einfach nur um ungerechtfertigte Diskriminierung Fremder.




aloha84 schrieb:


> Das Wort "*Diktatur*" von "Diktatur des Proletariats" hatte aber im damaligen Sprachgebrauch noch nichts mit "Gewaltherrschaft" zu tun.
> Die Begrifflichkeit per se wird schon seit Jahren diskutiert, da Marx und Engels damit bildlich lediglich den Klassenkampf umschrieben und und ihn nur selten benutzten.
> Der Kommunismus ist eine Wirtschafts- und Gesellschaftslehre welche mit Nichten etwas mit Gewaltherrschaft zu tun hat.
> Das er so oder so nicht funktioniert, steht natürlich auf einem anderen Blatt.



Jein. Auch die ursprüngliche Lehre geht von einer Vormachtsstellung des Proletariats aus, die gegenüber anderen Klassen notfalls auch mit Gewalt verteidigt wird. Gerne vergessen wird aber, dass Gleichberechtigung und gleicher Lebensstandard elementare Bestandteile des Kommunismus sind und somit nach Abschluss einer Übergangsphase, in der das Proletariat tatsächlich diktatorisch agiert und z.B. überdurchschnittlichen Privatbesitzt verstaatlicht, schlichtweg alle Menschen zu Proletarierern werden. Es sind also alle Mitglieder der Gesellschaft "Diktatoren" - die Macht liegt beim gesamten Volk alias Demokratie.

Nicht zu verwechseln ist dieses Ideal des Kommunismus mit dem real existierenden Sozialismus, dem Stalinismus oder dem Maoismus. Die heißen nicht ohne Grund anders und verfügten durch die Bank über unterdrückende Staatsaparate, an deren Spitze zumindest zeitweilig eine diktatorischer Führer stand und deren Ergebnisse alles andere als kommunistisch waren.




Threshold schrieb:


> Die nächste Flüchtlingswelle aufgrund des Klimawandels werden sicher noch eine Menge miterleben.
> Ob ich das noch bin, weiß ich nicht, meine Kinder aber sicher und deren Kinder auf jeden Fall.
> Daher muss heute gehandelt werden -- eigentlich schon vor 50 Jahren aber Trägheit und so.
> 
> Wie ist eigentlich der Standpunkt der AFD zum Klimawandel?



Du erlebst die ersten Ausläufer bereits heute, denn die Verschiebung von Niederschlagsmustern in Afrika hat bereits zu Flüchtlingsbewegungen geführt.
Und der Standpunkt der AFD ist afaik derjenige, den man von "Lügenpresse"-schreienden Populisten erwartet, die auch sonst keinerlei komplexen Zusammenhänge anerkennen: Der Klimawandel wird geleugnet und als Verschwörung zur Schädigung des Volkes gedeutet. Immerhin steht bislang kein adjektiv vor "Verschwörung", dass diese einer bestimmten Ethnie anhängen will.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. Februar 2016)

_sorry für Doppelpost. Als ich die Masse neuer Posts sah dachte ich, dass das eh nicht einen Beitrag passt bzw. auf der Hälfte absturzbedingt verschwinden würde. Dass hier wieder seitenlang nur Offtopic-Spam steht, hab ich erst nach absetzen des ersten Posts bemerkt._





Threshold schrieb:


> Und wie lange haben die Bayern vom Finanzausgleich profitiert?



Relativ kurz. Auch über längere Zeit betrachtet ist Bayern ganz klar Netto-Einzahler in der Finanzausgleich, da haben die Stammtischler von der CSU recht.
Was man aber gerne unterschlägt ist Subventions- und Investitionsverteilung. Zumindest solange ich es beobachte kriegt Bayern den Löwenanteil der Autobahnfinanzierung (und dem Straßenbild danach schon seit wesentlich längerer Zeit), Bayer kassiert große Summern im Bereich Forschungsföderung, Landwirtschaftsubventionen, Tourismussubventionen, etc.. Ganz zu schweigen von den Einnahmen aus staatlich finanzierten Unternehmen - wieviel Euro wohl aus anderen Bundesländern für Atomstrom nach Meck-Pomm und wieviele nach Bayern geflossen sind? Und wenn sich Bundespolitik mal negativ auf ganze Wirtschaftszweige auswirkt, sind irgendwie auch nie BMW oder EADS unter den Opfern...

Lohnt sich halt, wenn die eigene Landesregierung ein beinahe Dauer-Abo auf Bundesregierungsbeteiligung hat. Aber einen Bruchteil dieser Vorteile im Rahmen von Ausgleichszahlungen weitergeben? Ach nö, lieber nicht...




Kiryu schrieb:


> Na Gott sei Dank "verlieren" die Leute immer nur ihre Dokumente...ihr Telefon komischerweise nur selten
> 
> 
> Viel eher müsste die Frage doch lauten: Wohin soll man Leute abschieben, die ihre Papiere absichtlich weggeworfen haben um ihre Identifikation zu erschweren bzw. Selbige unmöglich zu machen.



Selbst wenn du eine Weg findest, um Leute, die ihre Papiere entsorgt haben, von Leuten zu unterscheiden, die sie verloren haben bzw. die schlichtweg ohne Papiere fliehen mussten, bleibt die Frage bestehen:

Wohin schiebt man diese Leute ab?



> Ganz davon abgesehen...welcher Räuber klaut bitteschön Ausweispapiere? Ernsthaft? Ist das Realsatire?



Nein, gängige Praxis? Denk mal fünf Sekunden nach: Was klauen Räuber?
"Deine Euroscheine, aber bitte einzeln vorzählen"
"Dein Portmonaie" (inklusive Perso, Führerschein und i.d.R. allen anderen für Identifizierungen geeigneten Dokumenten außer Reisepässen, die schlicht zu groß sind)
"Deine Tasche" (inklusive allem, was du hast)

Eben. Diebe nehmen mit, was sie greifen können. Weniger wertvolle Dinge wie Ausweispapiere suchen sie garantiert nicht unter aller Augen heraus und legen sie auf einem netten Stapel bereit. Die fliegen oder ein paar km weiter in den nächsten Abwassergraben - aber weg ist weg.
(Wenn sie nicht sogar tatsächlich verkauft werden. Ein echter Pass ist gutes Ausgangsmaterial für eine mittelprächtige Fälschung und hat somit auch einen Schwarzmarktwert.)




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also in "" und einem zwinkernden Smile .
> 
> Jeder der also gewollt hätte hätte wohl ahnen können das alles was danach noch folgte nicht wirklich 100%ig ernst gemeint war, wirklich der eigenen Ansicht entsprach. Aber vermutlich waren die meisten Echauffierten hier zu dem Zeitpunkt schon so mit heißer Luft über eine solche Äußerung aufgeblassen das man das garnicht mehr bemerkt hat?



Denkanstoß: Kann man zu "30%" Rassist sein?
Eben.
Du meintest den Satz offensichtlich zu 0% ernst, das war aber eine absichtliche Täuschung. In aller Regel verneinen Leute, die so etwas "lächelnd zwinker zwinker" sagen, die Grundidee eben keineswegs komplett. Und es ist und bleibt eben Rassismus, wenn man Menschen nach ihrer Herkunft bzw. ihrem Aussehen behandelt - auch wenn man das Ausmaß der Diskriminierung wegen anderer, humaner Überlegungen stark abdämpft.



> Andere wie Bester_Nick waren erst einmal skeptisch und haben nicht gleich losgewettert sondern zumindest erst einmal nachgefragt ob das wirklich so gemeint ist und ein paar Gründe aufgezählt warum schwarze Mitmenschen denn doch eigentlich ganz nette Kumpels sein können.



Wieso "doch eigentlich ganz nett"?
Wer nicht in rassisstischen Kategorien denkt, der hat "gute Freunde" und "gute Freunde". Nicht "gute Freunde" und "Freunde, die doch eigentlich ganz nett sind obwohl sie schwarz sind". Warum sollte man auch nur 0,5 Gründe dafür aufzählen, dass "schwarze Mittmenschen ganz nette Kumpels sein können"?
Mitmenschen können nett sein.
Ende.



> Viel erschreckender als dieser da konstruierte Standpunkt von mir, der im Grunde ja  nahezu harmlos und nur wenig ablehnend formuliert ist



Siehe oben: Es gibt nicht "ein Bisschen Rassismus ist schon okay". Deine Aussage befand sich auf dem "ich bin ja kein Nazi, aber"-Niveau, das binnen weniger Monate von leichter Kritik an Integrationspolitik im allgemein zu Forderungen nach Grenzsicherung unter Waffeneinsatz mutiert ist. Das einige Leute genau diese Eskalation bei einer derart originalen Äußerung von Stammtisch-Rassismus mit einbeziehen ist nichts weiter als die Berücksichtigung trauriger Realität.




aloha84 schrieb:


> Euch ist aber zumindest ein bischen bewusst, dass die gasamte EU Griechenland in der Flüchtlingsfrage die letzten 3 Jahre allein gelassen hat?
> Aber stimmt schon, auf Kos ist ja genug Platz.....da können die locker 1,5 Millionen Flüchtlinge unterbringen, das ist ja auch viel einfacher als sie in ganz Europa zu verteilen.
> Man stelle sich mal vor die 1-2 Millionen Flüchtlingen würden sich unter die 500 Millionen Gesamtbevölkerung Europas vermischen, die würden ja gar nicht auffallen......also ist es besser wenn sich die 11 Millionen Griechen der Flüchlingsfrage annehmen, die haben ja sonst keine Probleme.



Hat eigentlich mal jemand Statistiken zur Zahl der Flüchtlinge IN Griechenland gesehen? Es werden zwar nur sehr wenige dauerhaft aufgenommen, aber was man so von Bearbeitungszeiten bei der Erstversorgung, der Registrierung, Transport aufs Festland, etc. hört, spricht für einige Wochen Verweildauer in Griechenland.
Umgelegt auf die Größe der arbeitenden Bevölkerung oder gar deren Einkommen könnte Griechenland durchaus mehr Flüchtlinge versorgen, als Deutschland - auch wenn es bei Griechenland schnell wechselnde Personen sind. (was Organisation und zumindest die medizinische Erstversorgung aber noch einmal deutlich aufwendiger macht)




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Dann halt die Süddeutsche Zeitung: Etwa 3 Manner belastigen Madchen in Kieler Kaufhaus - Panorama - Suddeutsche.de



Ich hoffe, dir ist der Unterschied im Titel aufgefallen?
Fakt: Zwei Männer haben Mädchen gefilmt, zwei weitere Begleiter wurden festgenommen
SZ: "Etwa drei männer belästigen"
Welt: "Dutzende Männer bedrängen"

"Dutzende" suggeriert, dass es zumindest mehr als "zwei Dutzend" war, für gewöhnlich werden Zählwörter aber wenigstens bis rauf zur fünf genutzt. (Z.B. sind in Bad Aibling nicht "viele Züge" in einander gefahren, sondern "zwei"). Und "bedrängen" bezeichnet ganz klar eine körperliche Annäherung und Ausübung von Druck.
Muss man da echt noch erklären, warum die Welt genauso unter Springer-Hetze fällt, wie Bild, wenn man aus zwei Filmern 36+ Handgreiflichkeiten macht?




Sparanus schrieb:


> Bei mir in der Stadt bekommt das DRK 8€ pro Feldbett für jeden Tag (nur die Ausleihe an die Stadt für das Geld) sowas
> ist einfach Wucher und muss verhindert werden.



Die Leihgebühren des DRK sind afaik festgeschrieben und berücksichtigen normalerweise die Vorratshaltung. Es kostet schließlich, wenn man das ganze Jahr über Feldbetten bereithält, die dann über wenige Tage Ausleihe refinanziert werden müssen. Im Moment könnte man das zwar korrigieren, aber da greift dann wohl der Seltenheitswert...
Das Grundproblem ist schlichtweg, dass über Jahre hinweg die Flüchtlingsversorgung und staatliche Notfallversorgung unterfinanziert waren (und jeder, der darauf hingewiesen hat, als "linker Spinner" abgetan wurde) und selbst jetzt, wo das mehr als offensichtlich wird, kauft der Staat die Betten nicht, sondern mietet sie. Weil ja garantiert nächste Woche in Syrien die Einhörner blühen und der Bedarf an Betten schlagartig auf null absackt...




Verminaard schrieb:


> Genau hier gibt es schon Probleme.
> Ermitteln, erfassen, verurteilen.
> Wieviele Verurteilungen bei wieviel Straftaten von Fluechtlingen gab es in den letzten 12 Monaten?



1:1. Per Definition wurden in allen Fällen, in denen Flüchtlingen die Schuld nachgewiesen wurde, auch Flüchtlinge verurteilt. So funktioniert der Rechtsstaat.

Nur die vollkommen irrationale Erwartung, dass jedes Mal, wenn wegen leicht brauner Haut (Solarium FTW!) ein selbst bei dicker Winterkleidung als "Nordafrikaner" beschrieben wird (individuelle Merkmale kann man sicher vermutlich sparen, sind ja alle das gleiche, diese Nordafrikaner...), am Ende auch ein Flüchtling als Täter ermittelt wird, die geht natürlich nicht auf.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Man kann vieles über die CSU sagen, aber sie sind erfolgreich, Bayern steht gut da.



Keine Kunst, wenn man über jahrzehnte hinweg konstant planen kann und reichlich Bundesunderstützung bekommt. Sachsen z.B. stand vor ein paar Jahren auch "ganz gut" da und hatte mit der Solarindustrie DIE Boombranche des Jahrzehnts am rotieren. Dann kamen Union und FDP und haben auf Bundesebene durch Gerüchtestreuung den Binnenmarkt für 2-3 Jahre komplett trocken gelegt, während die Türen für Dumping-Importe offen gehalten wurden. Der Tod für jeden Mittelständler...
Jede Wette, dass es bei BMW & Co keinen jahrelangen politischen Streit mit Aussicht auf einen rückwirkenden Entzug von Betriebsgenehmigungen wegen unpassender Verbrauchsangaben geben wird?


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Februar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im einfachsten Fall steht es zumindest für Dummheit und Rückständigkeit, wenn man das seit über einem halben Jahrhundert veraltete biologische Konzept "Rasse" auf _Homo sapiens_ anwendet, wo es vorne und hinten unpassend und falsch ist. Im definitorischen Sinne steht es sogar für weit schlimmeres, denn wissenschaftlich gibt es den Ausdruck heute nur noch in der Tierzucht, in dieser Form kann er wohl nur von übelsten Sklavenhaltern auf Menschen angewandt werden.
> Im allgemein gebrauchter soziologischer Form geht es aber weiterhin einfach nur um ungerechtfertigte Diskriminierung Fremder.



Stimmt nicht ganz. Der Begriff "Rasse" wird laut Wiki nach wie vor in Fachbereichen auf den Menschen angewendet, allerdings nur teilweise und überholt ist er de facto auch.



> Die zunehmende Meidung des Begriffs beruht vor allem auf der Verwendung für Menschenrassen. Dieses Konzept wurde und wird bis heute als Begründung für Rassismus  herangezogen. Nach Forschungen zur Genetik menschlicher Populationen  ist das Konzept der Menschenrasse wissenschaftlich überholt, Anthropologen und Humangenetiker vor allem in den USA verwenden ihn aber zum Teil weiter (vgl. Artikel Race (United States Census)). Auch die Verwendung im Rahmen der biomedizinischen Forschung ist in Nordamerika weiterhin gängig und hat im Rahmen der genomischen Forschung im Zusammenhang mit der personalisierten Medizin seit etwa 2000 eher wieder zugenommen, auch wenn dies fachlich eher kritisch gesehen wird.



https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/Rasse

Was ich mich aber Frage: Wenn man Menschen vornehmlich nicht mehr in unterschiedliche Rassen einteilt, in was dann? Unterscheidungen zwischen einem Schwarzen und einem Weißen muss man in der Fachwelt ja vornehmen, aber wie macht man das, ohne einen treffenden Begriff wie "Rasse" zu haben? Du scheinst dich da ja auszukennen, deswegen frage ich.


----------



## Sparanus (27. Februar 2016)

Um nochmal zur Umweltpolitik der AfD zu kommen, ja die finde auch ich bescheuert. 
Aber die Union hat sich da auch schon einiges geleistet.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (27. Februar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Keine Kunst, wenn man über jahrzehnte hinweg konstant planen kann und reichlich Bundesunderstützung bekommt. Sachsen z.B. stand vor ein paar Jahren auch "ganz gut" da und hatte mit der Solarindustrie DIE Boombranche des Jahrzehnts am rotieren. Dann kamen Union und FDP und haben auf Bundesebene durch Gerüchtestreuung den Binnenmarkt für 2-3 Jahre komplett trocken gelegt, während die Türen für Dumping-Importe offen gehalten wurden. Der Tod für jeden Mittelständler...
> Jede Wette, dass es bei BMW & Co keinen jahrelangen politischen Streit mit Aussicht auf einen rückwirkenden Entzug von Betriebsgenehmigungen wegen unpassender Verbrauchsangaben geben wird?


Steht Sachsen auch immer noch, wir haben hier immer noch die Braunkohle und auch ein Werk von VW.
Nur den Vorsprung in der Solarindustrie haben wir durch fehlerhafte Politik im Bund an China verloren.
Denke ich übrigens auch nicht, denn diese Firmen zahlen immer hohe "Spendengelder" an die Bundestagsparteien. 



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Wie macht man das, ohne einen treffenden Begriff wie "Rasse" zu haben? Du scheinst dich da ja auszukennen, deswegen frage ich.


Ich denke man spricht dann von einer "Klasse" oder einen ähnlichen Begriff der in etwa die gleiche Bedeutung hat aber nicht so unschön klingt.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Um nochmal zur Umweltpolitik der AfD zu kommen, ja die finde auch ich bescheuert.
> Aber die Union hat sich da auch schon einiges geleistet.


Die Umweltpolitik ist in Deutschland bei allen Parteien irgendwie schwachsinnig, den einen ist die Umwelt vollkommen egal, die anderen haben eine fast fanatische Vorstellung von Umweltschutz mit Regulierungen und massenhafte Einschränkungen für den Menschen.



Nächster "Vorfall" in Leipzig: Vorfalle in Leipzig: Junge Madchen und Frau belastigt | Leipzig - Mitteldeutsche Zeitung


----------



## Kiryu (27. Februar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nein, gängige Praxis? Denk mal fünf Sekunden nach: Was klauen Räuber?
> "Deine Euroscheine, aber bitte einzeln vorzählen"
> "Dein Portmonaie" (inklusive Perso, Führerschein und i.d.R. allen anderen für Identifizierungen geeigneten Dokumenten außer Reisepässen, die schlicht zu groß sind)
> "Deine Tasche" (inklusive allem, was du hast)



Wenn das von dir beschriebene gängige Praxis wäre ("deine Tasche") wieso tragen dann auf den Bildern ca. 99% aller Flüchtlinge ihre Taschen und Rucksäcke noch bei sich? Die müssten deiner Logik nach ja gestohlen worden sein? 

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Februar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Denkanstoß: Kann man zu "30%" Rassist sein?
> Eben.



Nein kann man natürlich nicht eine ablehnende Einstellung bleibt eine ablehnende Einstellung, ob man nun 30% ablehnt oder 100% ablehnt. Aber man kann halt ein für die Gesellschaft unbedenklicher Rassisst sein oder aber man kann ein für die Gesellschaft bedenklicher Rassisst sein. Ersterer wie von mir beschrieben lebt seinen Rassissmus nur in für sich aus, letzterer hetzt offen, brennt Häuser / Wohnungen von ausländischen Mitbürgern nieder, oder tötet sie sogar weil er ihnen die Existenz aberkennt.
Mit ersterer Form von Rassissmus sollte unsere Gesellschaft aber mMn. wesentlich lockerer umgehen und nicht immer völlig verbohrt direkt auf agressivste Konfrontation gehen und somit evt. sogar noch künstlich sorgen das der introvertierte Rassisst durch Ausgrenzung und Stikmatisierung plötzlich zu einem extrovertierten Rassissten wird weil er meint nichts mehr gesellschaftlich zu verlieren zu haben.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du meintest den Satz offensichtlich zu 0% ernst, das war aber eine absichtliche Täuschung. In aller Regel verneinen Leute, die so etwas "lächelnd zwinker zwinker" sagen, die Grundidee eben keineswegs komplett. Und es ist und bleibt eben Rassismus, wenn man Menschen nach ihrer Herkunft bzw. ihrem Aussehen behandelt - auch wenn man das Ausmaß der Diskriminierung wegen anderer, humaner Überlegungen stark abdämpft.



Darum ja auch noch extra die Anführungszeichen für Ironnische, oder relativierende Äußerungen / Wörter neben dem Smilie, um noch einmal extra zu verdeutlichen das der Standpunkt absolut nicht geteilt wird. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso "doch eigentlich ganz nett"?
> Wer nicht in rassisstischen Kategorien denkt, der hat "gute Freunde" und "gute Freunde". Nicht "gute Freunde" und "Freunde, die doch eigentlich ganz nett sind obwohl sie schwarz sind". Warum sollte man auch nur 0,5 Gründe dafür aufzählen, dass "schwarze Mittmenschen ganz nette Kumpels sein können"?
> Mitmenschen können nett sein.
> Ende.



Nett im Sinne von genauso tolle Freunde sein können wie jeder der eine andere Hautfarbe hat, ob nun weiß, rot oder gelb.
Und wer nicht rassisstisch denkt hat übringes auch nicht nur gute Freunde, und gute Freunde, sondern hat gute Freunde und Bekannte (weniger gute "Freunde"), wer nur noch gute Freunde hat sollte über seinen Facebook / Socialnetwork-Konsum nachdenken. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Siehe oben: Es gibt nicht "ein Bisschen Rassismus ist schon okay". Deine Aussage befand sich auf dem "ich bin ja kein Nazi, aber"-Niveau, das binnen weniger Monate von leichter Kritik an Integrationspolitik im allgemein zu Forderungen nach Grenzsicherung unter Waffeneinsatz mutiert ist. Das einige Leute genau diese Eskalation bei einer derart originalen Äußerung von Stammtisch-Rassismus mit einbeziehen ist nichts weiter als die Berücksichtigung trauriger Realität.



Nein, nicht ein bisschen Rassissmus ist schon ok, sondern Rassissmus ist unter der Prämise tolerierbar, weil du Rassissmus nunmal nicht einfach wie eine Krankheit komplett wegbehandelt bekommen wirst, !solange! er in denn eigenen vier Wänden, oder dem eigenen Kopf stattfindet, und im sozialen miteinander des öffentlichen Lebens, also außerhalb des persöhnlichen vier Wände, des persöhnlichen Freundeskreises der Person nicht negativen Einfluss auf die Gesellschaft nimmt.

Alles was darüber hinaus geht kann keine Toleranz mehr finden und hat sie nicht zu finden, dazu zählt auch wenn ich irgendwo an einem öffentlichen Stammtisch sitze und gegen Flüchtlinge hetze!


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Strom: wer hat den ueberhasteten Atomstromausstieg, ohne vorher die Infrastruktur ohne Atomstrom herzustellen, zu verantworten? Tipp: unsere Atomkraftwerke sind sicher (kurz vor dem Vorfall in Japan); Atomausstieg (direkt nach dem Vorfall)
> Abgesehen davon das sich Bayern gegen Endlagerung in Bayern gewehrt hat. Alleine hier den schwarzen Peter der bayrischen Regierung zuschieben, weis nicht



Bayern hat aber wie kaum ein anderes Bundesland von den Subventionen des Atomstroms profitiert.
Nur wenns darum geht, den Atommüll zu entsorgen, sind die Bayern ganz schnell dabei, das anderen aufs Auge zu drücken.
Wie heißt es so schön? "man geht ergebnisoffen in die Verhandlung, aber die Asse steht ja schon fest."

Und was heißt denn "sicher".
Würdest du neben einem Atomkraftwerk eine Wohnung beziehen?

Ich finde es gut, dass Merkel die Atomkraftwerke abgeschaltet hat, das hat gezeigt, dass es auch ohne Atomstrom geht.
Nur wie sie das gemacht hat, ist stümperhaft und dilettantisch.
Jetzt haben wir die Klagen der Energieunternehmen am Hals, weils dafür natürlich keine rechtliche Grundlage gab und daher werden die Unternehmen auch gewinnen und der Steuerzahler darf erst mal wieder Geld bezahlen.
Wenn also Atommeiler abschalten, dann mit einem guten Gesetz und der Beteilung der Unternehmen an den Kosten für Entsorgung und Abbau.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Saudi-Arabien bekommt Panzer von Bayern... und von ganz Deutschland auch noch. Wieso ist jetzt Bayern schuld das es Leute gibt die sowas benutzen? Wenn nicht von Deutschland, die wuerden sonst wo herkommen.
> Wenn manche meinen die haben einen Bedarf, dann wird dieser gestillt. Ich versteh noch immer nicht wieso Deutschlands Waffenexporte an Zustaenden auf der Welt schuld sind.
> Die Menschen die die Abzuege betaetigen sind schuld.
> Wenn die keine Waffen bekommen wuerden, wuerden die bestimmt sagen: och jetzt haben wir keine tollen deutschen Waffen, lasst und lieber friedlich zusammenleben.  rly?



Es geht ums Prinzip.
Keine Waffen an Regime liefern. Dazu gehört auch Saudi Arabien.
Dass denen die halbe Wall Street gehört, sollte uns nicht interessieren.

Wie sieht die AFD eigentlich den Waffenexport?
Und was ist mit der Atomenergie?
Ich würde tippen, dass Waffenexporte gut sind und dass Atomenergie ja super ist und dass auch Kohlekraftwerke weiter ausgebaut werden sollten, weils den Klimawandel ja nicht gibt.
Oder?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein kann man natürlich nicht eine ablehnende Einstellung bleibt eine ablehnende Einstellung, ob man nun 30% ablehnt oder 100% ablehnt. Aber man kann halt ein für die Gesellschaft unbedenklicher Rassisst sein oder aber man kann ein für die Gesellschaft bedenklicher Rassisst sein. Ersterer wie von mir beschrieben lebt seinen Rassissmus nur in für sich aus, letzterer hetzt offen, brennt Häuser / Wohnungen von ausländischen Mitbürgern nieder, oder tötet sie sogar weil er ihnen die Existenz aberkennt.
> Mit ersterer Form von Rassissmus sollte unsere Gesellschaft aber mMn. wesentlich lockerer umgehen und nicht immer völlig verbohrt direkt auf agressivste Konfrontation gehen und somit evt. sogar noch künstlich sorgen das der introvertierte Rassisst durch Ausgrenzung und Stikmatisierung plötzlich zu einem extrovertierten Rassissten wird weil er meint nichts mehr gesellschaftlich zu verlieren zu haben.



Was ist mit der nächsten Generation?
Wenn das Verhalten so ist, wie du es beschreibst, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass auch die Nachkommen die gleichen Verhaltensweisen an den Tag liegen.
Ist das ein Zustand, der erstrebenswert ist?


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist mit der nächsten Generation?
> Wenn das Verhalten so ist, wie du es beschreibst, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit groß, dass auch die Nachkommen die gleichen Verhaltensweisen an den Tag liegen.
> Ist das ein Zustand, der erstrebenswert ist?



Wenn die nachfolgende Generation so wenig Berührungspunkte hat das sie die Verhaltensweisen der vorrangegangenen unreflektiert übernimmt dann liegen die Probleme wo ganz anders als dort das Mutter / Vater, oder beide Rassisstische Einstellungen hatten. 

Denn ein Mensch verhält sich so wie er geprägt wird, nicht nur von Mutti und Vati, sondern auch von der Gesellschaft und denn Menschen mit denen er in Berührung kommt und was er erlebt, welche Erfahrungen er macht und wie er diese in der Lage ist mit denken für sich selbst zu reflektieren. Würden wir alle nur von der Generation vor uns geprägt werden müssten wir alle auch noch die Ansicht vertreten das Frauen nicht mehr dürfen als Kinder gebären, sie erziehen, kochen und waschen.

Wir können als Gesellschaft für weniger rassisstisches und diskreminierendes Denken nur die Grundpfeiler legen, aber wir torpedieren diese Grundpfeiler jedes mal aufs neue wenn wir jeden introvertierten Rassisten mit nicht besseren Mitteln bekämpfen (Schusswaffengebrauch gegen Plakataufhänger, Sachbeschädigung, Deformierung und unsägliche Beleidigungen, ect.) und notfalls auch einfach akzeptieren sofern er, wie gesagt nicht für die Gesellschaft ein Problem ist (wenn er es ist gehört er mit den rechtlichen Mitteln die wir als Rechtsstaat haben bestraft).

Und das größte Problem, weswegen Rassismus momentan wieder ein Exportschlager ist, ist nicht zuletzt darauf zurück zu führen das der soziale und persöhnliche Wohlstand der Menschen in Europa seit Jahren rückläufig ist und immer mehr Menschen verarmen und von Armut bedroht sind, während ein kleiner Teil der Menschen immer mehr Wohlstand anhäuft, ohne davon noch eine wirkliche Steigerung ihrer Lebensqualität zu haben... kurz die wachsende Schere zwischen arm und reich.

Nicht der Flüchtling gegen denn da dann gehetzt wird ist das Problem an und für sich, sondern der ist nur der Sündenbock und das Bauernopfer für Wut und Frustration, über die eigene Ohnmacht und Hilflosigkeit, die sich dann in Rassismus entlädt (Beispiele dafür gibt es in der Geschichte massenhaft, wie die Judenprogromme durch die Bevölkerung in diversen europäischen Ländern des Mittelalters, die im Grunde nichts wesentlich anderes waren).

Ein Mensch dem es gut geht hat auch weniger Anlass rassistisch zu sein als der der nichts, oder wenig hat, und plötzlich sieht das die eigene Regierung bei soviel mittellosen Flüchtlingen aktiv werden kann aber es Jahre davor nicht geschaft hat etwas für die Mittellosen im eigenen Land zu tun. 

Wäre in dem Zusammenhang auch mal wirklich interessant wie die Millionen ärmlicher Brasilianer reagieren würden wenn da plötzlich 1 Million deutsche Flüchtlinge aufschlagen würden und und die Regierung es plötzlich in nur 1 Jahr schaft dafür Milliardenbeträge locker zu machen. während sie vorher immer fleißig gesagt hat es ist kein Geld da.
Ich habe da die Vermutung es würde nicht lange dauern und man hätte sowas wie eine brasilianische Pegida, oder noch etwas radikaleres "wütenderes"...

Der Satz denn Gabriel letztens gesagt hat: "Für die tut ihr alles, für  uns tut ihr garnichts!" fällt bei diesen Leuten nicht ganz ohne Grund, oder rein zufällig, und zeigt das eigentliche Kernproblem, das diese Menschen sich im grunde im Stich gelassen fühlen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (27. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn die nachfolgende Generation so wenig Berührungspunkte hat das sie die Verhaltensweisen der vorrangegangenen unreflektiert übernimmt dann liegen die Probleme wo ganz anders als dort das Mutter / Vater, oder beide Rassisstische Einstellungen hatten.


Frühe politische Einflussnahme ist trotzdem ziemlich gefährlich.


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Denn ein Mensch verhält sich so wie er geprägt wird, nicht nur von Mutti und Vati, sondern auch von der Gesellschaft und denn Menschen mit denen er in Berührung kommt und was er erlebt, welche Erfahrungen er macht und wie er diese in der Lage ist mit denken für sich selbst zu reflektieren. Würden wir alle nur von der Generation vor uns geprägt werden müssten wir alle auch noch die Ansicht vertreten das Frauen nicht mehr dürfen als Kinder gebären, sie erziehen, kochen und waschen.



Die ersten Jahre sind sehr prägend und da ist der Einfluss der Eltern sehr groß, denn in dem Universum, in dem das Kind lebt, sind die Eltern Götter.

Und ich lehne jede Form von Rassismus oder Diskriminierung ab.
Ich kenne die Person nicht, Ergo kann ich nicht daraus schließen, wie sie ist, nur weil mir seine Hautfarbe nicht gefällt.
Ich lehne ja auch keine Personen ab, die nicht exakt meinen Body Mass Index haben.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wäre in dem Zusammenhang auch mal wirklich interessant wie die Millionen ärmlicher Brasilianer reagieren würden wenn da plötzlich 1 Million deutsche Flüchtlinge aufschlagen würden und und die Regierung es plötzlich in nur 1 Jahr schaft dafür Milliardenbeträge locker zu machen. während sie vorher immer fleißig gesagt hat es ist kein Geld da.
> Ich habe da die Vermutung es würde nicht lange dauern und man hätte sowas wie eine brasilianische Pegida, oder noch etwas radikaleres "wütenderes"...



Was?


----------



## dippich (27. Februar 2016)

Wie "Was"!

Ist doch ein toller Vergleich. 

Du postest nur sinnfreien Mist. 
Wieviel Sozialtouristen willst du denn noch tolerieren. 
Was glaubst du, wieviele noch kommen würden, wenn es nur noch Sachleistungen für den Eigenbedarf geben würde und Ladendiebstähle oder Übergriffe/freche Anmache an Mädchen/Frauen gnadenlos geahndet würden!!!!


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was?



Ich meine das es in anderen Ländern vermutlich nicht wesentlich anders aussehn würde als hier würden dort in einem Jahr 1,3 Millionen Flüchtlinge aufschlagen und die Regierung würde dann plötzlich, nachdem sie jahrelang davon geredet hat man müsse Geld sparen und könne deshalb dieses und jenes nicht machen (sozialen Wohnungsbau stärker finanzieren, mehr Kitaplätze schaffen, in die Bildung investieren, usw.) ohne weiteres mal eben 15 Mrd. Euro frei machen und der Finanzminister, so wie Schäuble, stellt sich hin und sagt, ist kein Problem schwarze Null schaffen wir trotzdem...

Glaubst du nicht das die sozial schwachen Menschen sich da nicht genauso "verarscht" vorkämen und wie unsere fragwürdigen Demonstranten hier Sätze von sich geben würden wie: "Ja wenn die herkommen habt ihr Geld, aber wenn ihr für unsere Bedürfnisse mal was machen sollt ist jahrelang nichts da!"?

Daher kommt auch ein Teil dieses graßierenden Rassismus gegen die Flüchtlinge hier, nicht weil ein Teil der Leute aus Prinzip Rassisten wären, auch wenn das Verhalten natürlich trotzdem dümmlich ist, sondern eben das sie denn Eindruck gewinnen für einen Ausländer sind Milliarden Euro da, aber für das eigene Volk  schaft man Jahre lang nicht akute Bedürfnisse, wie bezahlbaren Wohnraum, mehr Lehrer, oder Kitaplätze, zu bezahlen.

Sozial schwache Menschen die von der Politik, vernachlässigt, ignoriert, oder ausgeblendet werden und die denn Eindruck gewinnen das sie nur Bürger dritter Klasse sind und selbst der Fremde mehr Zuwendung von der Politik erfährt waren schon immer eine gefährliche Mischung und befeuern die Zunahme von Rassismus und Gewalt. 

Das war in der Geschichte immer wieder so.

Es sind also auch jahrelange politische Verfehlungen die zu steigenden Fremdenhass dieser Tage führen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Februar 2016)

Flüchtlinge: Horst Seehofer warnt CDU vor Realitätsverlust - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (27. Februar 2016)

„Ich will keine Islamisierung Deutschlands" - Experten zufolge konnten viele Migranten diesmal AfD wahlen


----------



## nonamez78 (27. Februar 2016)

Die AfD wird auch in irgendeiner Form einen Höhenflug erleben, da geht fast kein Weg dran vorbei. Ich will hier nicht als Rechter durchgehen (bin halber Holländer, wird also sowieso schwierig ), aber so wie es aktuell läuft, geht es auch nicht weiter.
Alle sperren sich und machen "dicht", aber das liebe durch den 2. Weltkrieg vorbelastete Deutschland winkt munter weiter durch. Auf Dauer keine Lösung.

Nun wird aber ein Großteil der Bevölkerung wie immer maximal RTL2 News gucken (wo die Flüchtlingskrise neben dem neun Album von Bushido im Bericht auftaucht), oder sich via Facebook "bilden". Somit fehlt der notwendige Weit- und Durchblick für das Thema. Aus meiner Sicht werden Leute zur Wahl gehen, die vorher nicht mal wussten, dass sie wählen dürfen. Wenn man schon die Angst einiger Menschen in Aufrufen bei Facebook sieht, weil sie Ihr Hartz 4 in Gefahr sehen, wird klar mit was man da rechnen muss. Im Idealfall belasten sie seit Ihrem 18. Lebensjahr bis zum Tod die Kassen und gönnen anderen es nicht, es (kurzzeitig) auch zu machen.

Aus meiner Sicht ist ein Dämpfer fällig, vorne weg für die liebe Frau Merkel (die ich mir selber mehrfach live angesehen habe, ebenso hat sie auch kurz von meiner Stimme leben dürfen). Wie groß der ausfällt, mag ich mir aber noch nicht ganz ausmalen, sowas kann böse nach hinten losgehen und in noch mehr Problemen enden.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (27. Februar 2016)

Alter Schwede.

die CSU/CDU sollten echt mal ihre Politiker wechseln. 

Beispiele wären da Erika Steinbach (Seite nicht gefunden | Ruhrbarone "Top 3" Erika Steinbach Bullshit [ARMES DEUTSCHLAND] - YouTube)
und
Marlene Mortler (Marlene Mortler's peinlichste Momente als Drogenbeauftragte - YouTube Marlene Mortler - Best of 2 15 - Suchte & Drogen - YouTube).


----------



## Verminaard (27. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Alter Schwede.
> 
> die CSU/CDU sollten echt mal ihre Politiker wechseln.



Du bist im falschen Thread. 
Hier darf man nur AfD bashen.

Blos nicht zeigen das in den anderen Parteien auch grandiose Leuchten sitzen.


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ich meine das es in anderen Ländern vermutlich nicht wesentlich anders aussehn würde als hier würden dort in einem Jahr 1,3 Millionen Flüchtlinge aufschlagen und die Regierung würde dann plötzlich, nachdem sie jahrelang davon geredet hat man müsse Geld sparen und könne deshalb dieses und jenes nicht machen (sozialen Wohnungsbau stärker finanzieren, mehr Kitaplätze schaffen, in die Bildung investieren, usw.) ohne weiteres mal eben 15 Mrd. Euro frei machen und der Finanzminister, so wie Schäuble, stellt sich hin und sagt, ist kein Problem schwarze Null schaffen wir trotzdem...



Wie gesagt:
*Was?*

Schau dir Jordanien an, oder Libanon. Wo Millionen Flüchtlinge leben.
Gibt es dort Bürgerkriegsähnliche Zustände, weil die Bevölkerung keine Flüchtlinge mehr aufnehmen will?




Verminaard schrieb:


> Du bist im falschen Thread.
> Hier darf man nur AfD bashen.



Ist dir entgangen, dass auch die CSU, CDU, Grünen, FDP und Linke ebenfalls schon eine Menge abgekommen haben? 
Die AFD kann halt am Besten mit Steinen werfen, daher wird gerne zurück geworfen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (27. Februar 2016)

Was ist an Erika Steinbach so schlimm ?
Mit vielen ihrer Aussagen hat sie Recht.


----------



## efdev (27. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Alter Schwede.
> 
> die CSU/CDU sollten echt mal ihre Politiker wechseln.
> 
> ...



Das unsere Drogenbeauftragte nen Knall hat ist doch schon lange bekannt und die Vorgängerin war genauso erbärmlich 
Man könnte auch meinen sie hat ihren zweck verfehlt aber so ist das halt Kompetenzen muss man da wohl nicht haben


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Was ist an Erika Steinbach so schlimm ?
> Mit vielen ihrer Aussagen hat sie Recht.


Aber in der Regel ist es unerträgliche Grütze:
Steinbach-Eklat auf Twitter: "Die Nazis waren eine linke Partei" - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Erika Steinbach irrlichtert auf Twitter: Schon Goebbels sagte ... - taz.de
_"Die Nazis waren eine linke Partei"

_


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (27. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber in der Regel ist es unerträgliche Grütze:
> Steinbach-Eklat auf Twitter: "Die Nazis waren eine linke Partei" - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Erika Steinbach irrlichtert auf Twitter: Schon Goebbels sagte ... - taz.de
> _"Die Nazis waren eine linke Partei"
> ...


Das ist wirklich ein ziemlich merkwürdiger Spruch.
Aber der Unterschied zwischen KPD und NSDAP war am Anfang ziemlich gering, gerade in Sachen Schuldzuweisung und Antisemitismus.


----------



## Verminaard (27. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die AFD kann halt am Besten mit Steinen werfen, daher wird gerne zurück geworfen.



Noe nach ihr wird gerne mit Steinen geworfen: Linksextremismus: Die verborgene Gewalt | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt:
> *Was?*
> 
> Schau dir Jordanien an, oder Libanon. Wo Millionen Flüchtlinge leben.
> Gibt es dort Bürgerkriegsähnliche Zustände, weil die Bevölkerung keine Flüchtlinge mehr aufnehmen will?



Es geht nicht um die reine Menge und das soziale Zusammenleben! Es geht um die dafür bereit gestellten finanziellen Mittel die plötzlich wie von Geisterhand da sind, nachdem sie quasi Jahrelang als non existent behandelt wurden!
1 Millionen Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen ist eine Seite, 1 Million Flüchtlinge finanziell und logistisch so unterzubringen, wie wir es hier gemacht haben, mit prinzipellen Anrecht auf eigene Wohnungen, nochmal eine ganz andere.
Du kannst dir mal sicher sein das weder der Libanon, noch Jordaninen, noch die Türkei soviel Geld für Flüchtlinge investieren wie wir, oder erstere zwei dazu überhaupt in vernünftigen Verhältnis fähig wären.
Was denkst du auch wäre los wenn ein Jordannischer Politiker, oder Libanesischer Politiker sich hinstellen würde und plötzlich schon bei 400.000 Flüchtlingen sagen würde, die bekommen jetzt alle in libanesischen und jordanischen Städten unter, bekommen alle Sozialleistungen die dem Lebensstandard entsprechen würden, nachdem Jahrelang nichts für die eigenen Armen gemacht hätte? Da würden die Leute wohl gegen protestieren und ihren Ärger darüber schnell Luft machen.
Oder glaubst du ersthaft dann hätten einige sozial schwacheren libanesischen Menschen  Verständnis dafür als unsere Hansel hier und wären noch so verständnisvoll das die Syrer da sind?
Ich bezweifle das ernsthaft.

Schau dir an wie die Flüchtlinge im Libanon leben, in riesigen Zeltstädten, ohne fließend Wasser, ohne vergleichbare sanitäre Einrichtungen wie bei uns, ohne  irgendwelchen integrativen Kurse, Sozialarbeiter die ihnen helfen irgendwas zu beantragen oder einen Bescheid auszufüllen, ohne Strom, ohne unterstützende Sozialleistungen (Taschengeld), oder welchen die für fast nichts reichen (wie im Fall des Libanon). Sie sind von internationalen Hilfslieferungen abhängig um mit Medizin und Nahrung versorgt zu werden und das wäre vermutlich auch nicht wesentlich anders wenn im Libanon nicht 1 Millionen Flüchtlinge wären sondern nur 400.000 Flüchtlinge.

Darum geht es, hier wird getan als hätte der Libanon, die Türkei, Jordanien sonst was für die Flüchtlinge finanziell gestemmt, sie haben logistisch viel getan ja, aber finanziell hat sich keines dieser 3 Länder besonders weit aus dem Fenster gelehnt.

Natürlich ist hier theoretisch und jetzt ja auch plötzlich praktisch das Geld in Deutschland dafür da um diese Last zu tragen, aber die Frage ist, wieso war dieses Geld nicht vorher da? Bezahlbare Wohnungen sind nicht erst seit der Flüchtlingskrise ein Problem, viel zu wenige Kitaplätze genauso wenig, viel zu wenig Lehrer auch nicht und völlig veraltetes Schulmaterial und marode Schulgebäude genauso wenig.

Da war aber dieses Geld nicht da, nach Aussage unserer Politk, da waren keine 15 Mrd. Euro pro Jahr zu haben um in diese Bereiche, die vor allem Geringverdiener und Menschen im unteren Einkommensbereich hart treffen, zu finanzieren, da hieß es, wir müssen sparen, Investitionen in die Infrastruktur gehen nicht, Investitionen in den sozialen Wohnungsbau gehen nicht, Investitionen in das Bildungssystem gehen nicht, ect. ect. ect. ect. wenn wir Schäubles "berüchtigte" schwarze 0 halten wollen!

Jetzt geht es aber plötzlich das wir 15 Mrd. Euro mehr pro Jahr ausgeben für Flüchtlinge? Da ist plötzlich Geld da und Schäuble sagt trotzdem schwarze 0 schaffen wir trotzdem?
Bei solch politisch sich widersprechenden Aussagen wundert man sich das ein Teil der Leute plötzlich so wird wie sie sind und fehlgeleiteten Hass auf die Flüchtlinge entwickelt?

Es geht um fehlgeleitetes politisches Handeln über Jahre und das man wirklich scheinbar so naiv ist zu glauben wenn man solche Spielchen treibt würden die meisten Menschen die es betrifft sich denn rational Schuldigen dafür suchen und nicht denn denn sie am ehsten zu fassen bekommen und das ist nunmal der Flüchtling und nicht der Politiker der abgeschirmt in seinem Regierungsgebäude bewacht von Polizei und Armee sitzt und oft garnicht mit eigenen Augen mitbekommt was sein handeln eigentlich bewirkt.
Darum geht es, nicht um die Zahl der Flüchtlinge und nicht darum wie man sich ihnen gegenüber benimmt, sondern um simple Ursachen die dazu führen und diesen Rassismus begünstigen, das kann doch nun wirklich nicht so schwer zu verstehen sein?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> 1 Millionen Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen ist eine Seite, 1 Million Flüchtlinge finanziell und logistisch so unterzubringen, wie wir es hier gemacht haben, mit prinzipellen Anrecht auf eigene Wohnungen, nochmal eine ganz andere..


Kosten bei hoch gegegriffenen 10.000,-€ pro Flüchtling :  10 Milliarden pro Jahr, in der Regel für Waren, die im Überfluss vorhanden sind
Bankenkrise knapp 200. Millarden, um den reichen der Gesellschaft die Pfunde zu wahren: 
RWI-Studie: Finanzkrise kostete Deutschland 187 Milliarden Euro


----------



## Seeefe (27. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kosten bei hoch gegegriffenen 10.000,-€ pro Flüchtling :  10 Milliarden pro Jahr, in der Regel für Waren, die im Überfluss vorhanden sind
> Bankenkrise knapp 200.000 Millarden, um den reichen der Gesellschaft die Pfunde zu wahren:
> RWI-Studie: Finanzkrise kostete Deutschland 187 Milliarden Euro



Schwach gekontert.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kosten bei hoch gegegriffenen 10.000,-€ pro Flüchtling :  10 Milliarden pro Jahr, in der Regel für Waren, die im Überfluss vorhanden sind
> Bankenkrise knapp 200.000 Millarden, um den reichen der Gesellschaft die Pfunde zu wahren:
> RWI-Studie: Finanzkrise kostete Deutschland 187 Milliarden Euro



Ja das ist doch alles bekannt und klar.
Das dass Geld da ist brauchst du mir nicht erzählen und auch nicht das 15 Mrd. im Jahr eigentlich nicht wirklich viel ist, das mir auch alles völlig bewusst.
Aber es geht doch darum das dem eigenen sozial schwächeren Bürger immer zählt wird wenn es um um Wohnungsbau geht, das es um Kitaplätze geht, das es um Geld fürs Bildungssystem und Lehrer geht das dafür aufgrund des Sparens für die Schulden das Geld nicht da wäre und dann kommt man an und hat aber Geld um Flüchtlingen zu helfen und da ist dann auch plötzlich in dem Zusammenhang doch Geld übrig um in denn kommenden Jahren neue Sozial-Wohnungen zu bauen, während man die Jahre zuvor den Bürger immer nur abgewigelt hat in diesen Themen und trotzdem ist Deutschlands 0 Neuverschuldung laut Schäuble nicht in Gefahr...

Und welche Folgen dieses handeln der Politik hervorgerufen hat, nämlich das ein teil der gemeinen Bürger ihre Wut jetzt an Flüchtlingen auslässt.

Ich kann mich doch wirklich nicht so schwer ausdrücken?
Oder wie soll ich das noch genauer erklären damit Leute wie Threshold und du verstehen was ich sage?


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Februar 2016)

Lass es einfach bleiben. Der Libanon und Jordanien sind Länder der Zweiten bzw. Dritten Welt.  Hier in Deutschland haben die Bürger ganz andere Erwartungen an die  Politik.


----------



## Seeefe (27. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja das ist doch alles bekannt und klar.
> Das dass Geld da ist brauchst du mir nicht erzählen und auch nicht das 15 Mrd. im Jahr eigentlich nicht wirklich viel ist, das mir auch alles völlig bewusst.
> Aber es geht doch darum das dem eigenen sozial schwächeren Bürger immer zählt wird wenn es um um Wohnungsbau geht, das es um Kitaplätze geht, das es um Geld fürs Bildungssystem und Lehrer geht das dafür aufgrund des Sparens für die Schulden das Geld nicht da wäre und dann kommt man an und hat aber Geld um Flüchtlingen zu helfen und da ist dann auch plötzlich in dem Zusammenhang doch Geld übrig um in denn kommenden Jahren neue Sozial-Wohnungen zu bauen, während man die Jahre zuvor den Bürger immer nur abgewigelt hat in diesen Themen und trotzdem ist Deutschlands 0 Neuverschuldung laut Schäuble nicht in Gefahr...
> 
> ...



Das alles darf aber keine Entschuldigung  für Fremdenhass, Rassismus, Diskriminierung sein.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kosten bei hoch gegegriffenen 10.000,-€ pro Flüchtling :  10 Milliarden pro Jahr, in der Regel für Waren, die im Überfluss vorhanden sind
> Bankenkrise knapp 200.000 Millarden, um den reichen der Gesellschaft die Pfunde zu wahren:
> RWI-Studie: Finanzkrise kostete Deutschland 187 Milliarden Euro



Banken haben aber einen volkswirtschaftlichen Nutzen. 

Sozialtouristen und illegale Einwanderer nicht. Die sind eine volkswirtschaftliche *Belastung*.

Außerdem ist die Frage, ob wir das bezahlen *können*, völlig irrelevant.

Die Frage muss lauten, ob wir das bezahlen *wollen* und viel wichtiger, ob wir das bezahlen *müssen*?`

Können? Ja.
Wollen? Nein, jedenfalls nicht die Mehrheit im Land.
Müssen? Definitiv nein.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Das alles darf aber keine Entschuldigung  für Fremdenhass, Rassismus, Diskriminierung sein.



Er entschuldigt es auch nicht, er erklärt, warum manche Menschen jetzt so reagieren.

Nachvollziehen und rechtfertigen sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge.


----------



## Nightslaver (27. Februar 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Das alles darf aber keine Entschuldigung  für Fremdenhass, Rassismus, Diskriminierung sein.



Ich gebs auf, immer die gleiche Leier mit dem "das rechtfertigt aber nicht das".... 
Wollt ihr euch nur gegenseitig in diesen Punkten beweihräuchern? Seit ihr damit zufrieden euch gegenseitig auf die Schulter zu klopfen das man ja nicht rassistisch sein darf und andere die eure Ansichten nicht vertreten zu bekämpfen, oder die andere  Seite als Gutmenschen zu beschimpfen?
Dann viel Spaß auf denn nässten 200 Seiten die sich immer um genau das drehen werden!

Ich versuche hier eine Diskusion um eine der Ursachen für das WARUM ist das so zu beginnen um das Thema mal in eine andere Richtung zu lenken, wo liegen URSASACHEN für diese Problematik, die auch die AfD so sehr bestärkt, liegen und das einzige was man darauf bekommt sind wie immer hingerotzte Einzeiler, links und und mit jedem mal leerer werdende Worthülsen...

Dabei geht es nicht darum das es eine Entschuldigung dafür sein soll, sondern das man die Ursachen dafür betachten und vermeiden sollte die *unter anderem* in der Art begründet liegen wie die Politik hier seit Jahren soziale Investitionen (bezahlbarer Wohnraum, mehr Lehrer, Sanierung der Schulen, mehr Betreuung für Kinder, ect.) vermeidet und entsprechend darauf angewiesene sozial schwächere Menschen am langen Arm verhungern lässt und das man sich dann über die Resultate aufregt und wundert wenn man  genau das plötzlich doch macht, sobald 1 Million Flüchtlinge auf der Türschwelle stehen, dann heißt es aus der deutschen Politik plötzlich: Wir brauchen mehr Kitaplätze für Flüchtlinge, wir brauchen mehr Lehrer um Flüchtlinge zu unterrichten, wir brauchen mehr günstigen Wohnraum um die Flüchtlinge unterzubringen.
Die Forderungen sind alle richtig, aber brauchten die sozial schwächen Menschen in unserem Land das vorher nicht auch schon? Kann das nicht bei manchen Menschen zu fehlgeleiteter Wut führen die dann in dümmlichen Rassismus umgsetzt wird? Sollte man sowas als Politiker nicht eigentlich wissen wie brisant solche eigenen  Verhaltensweisen sind? 
Sollte uns die Geschichte nicht lehren das Menschen ihre Wut selten auf rational vernünftige Ziele lenken?

Aber wenn keiner Lust darauf hat sowas mal etwas vernünftig zu diskutieren bin ich hier auch raus, weil noch 200 Seiten mit böser Flüchtling, böser Rassist, gute AfD, böse AfD ist mir dann doch auf Dauer zu monoton und einseitig.


----------



## efdev (27. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Er entschuldigt es auch nicht, er erklärt, warum manche Menschen jetzt so reagieren.
> 
> Nachvollziehen und rechtfertigen sind zwei unterschiedliche Dinge.



Nachvollziehbar ist das auch nicht denn die Flüchtlinge sind nicht schuld da prügelt man auf die Falschen nur weil es einfacher ist.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (27. Februar 2016)

Wenn Banken pleite gehen leiden vor allem die Sparer darunter, und das würde noch teurer werden als die Rettung der Banken.

Wenn wir aber keine Flüchtlinge mehr reinlassen würden (weil es einfach zu viele geworden sind), hätten die meisten Bürger in der EU keinen Schaden davon.


----------



## Kaaruzo (27. Februar 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Nachvollziehbar ist das auch nicht denn die Flüchtlinge sind nicht schuld da prügelt man auf die Falschen nur weil es einfacher ist.



Ich kann die Stimmung nachvollziehen. Wie diese Leute ihre Stimmung dann ausleben, jedoch nicht.

Ich bin auch gegen illegale Einwanderer und Sozialtouristen. Ich belasse meinen Protest aber bei Aufklärung im Internet und dem wählen der AfD.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber wenn keiner Lust darauf hat sowas mal etwas vernünftig zu diskutieren bin ich hier auch raus, weil noch 200 Seiten mit böser Flüchtling, böser Rassist, gute AfD, böse AfD ist mir dann doch auf Dauer zu monoton und einseitig.



Das wäre sehr bedauernswert.

Der Thread würde um einen sprachlich begabten Diskussionsteilnehmer ärmer werden.


----------



## Kiryu (27. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kosten bei hoch gegegriffenen 10.000,-€ pro Flüchtling :  10 Milliarden pro Jahr, in der Regel für Waren, die im Überfluss vorhanden sind



Könntest du für deine Zahl eventuell eine Quelle nennen? Ich frage das, weil in einem recht aktuellen Artikel der Zeit ganz andere Summen genannt werden, nämlich gut 50 Milliarden für die Jahren 2016/2017. 

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## Seeefe (27. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wenn wir aber keine Flüchtlinge mehr reinlassen würden (weil es einfach zu viele geworden sind), hätten die meisten Bürger in der EU keinen Schaden davon.



Zu viele sind es nicht, denn 1.000.000 Flüchtlinge umgerechnet auf die Anzahl unserer Gemeinden entspricht einer Zahl von 90 Flüchtlingen (darunter auch illegale Einwanderer, "Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge", "nicht Asylberechtigte"). Das ist nur eine Hand voll Menschen. 

Wäre die komplette Verwaltung nicht endlos überfordert oder auch unwillig, wären die Kosten auch mehr als überschaubar. Was den Steuerzahler am Ende Geld kostet sind nicht die Menschen an sich, sondern überstürzte Entscheidungen unserer Bürokratie.



			
				Kaaruzo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich kann die Stimmung nachvollziehen. Wie diese Leute ihre Stimmung dann ausleben, jedoch nicht.



Selbst nachvollziehen kann ich eine Fremdenfeindliche Stimmung nicht, denn allein diese zeigt, viele haben aus der Geschichte nichts gelernt, was aber wohl biologisch bedingt ist beim Menschen. 

Selbst ich merke, das ich ab und an in so ein Verhaltensmuster rutsche, zum Glück nur mehr als selten.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (27. Februar 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Wäre die komplette Verwaltung nicht endlos überfordert oder auch unwillig, wären die Kosten auch mehr als überschaubar. Was den Steuerzahler am Ende Geld kostet sind nicht die Menschen an sich, sondern überstürzte Entscheidungen unserer Bürokratie.


Es geht mit aber nicht nur um die finanziellen Schäden sondern auch um die sozialen Schäden an der Gesellschaft. Und die beginnen momentan mit der Spaltung in Asylbefürwortern und Gegnern, eine Grauzone gibt's nach Meinung vieler Politiker und Medien nicht mehr.
Man wird bei jeglicher Kritik direkt in eine Ecke gestellt und zwar von beiden Seiten.


----------



## Seeefe (27. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Es geht mit aber nicht nur um die finanziellen Schäden sondern auch um die sozialen Schäden an der Gesellschaft. Und die beginnen momentan mit der Spaltung in Asylbefürwortern und Gegnern, eine Grauzone gibt's nach Meinung vieler Politiker und Medien nicht mehr.



Für die sind aber nur wir selbst verantwortlich oder sehe ich das falsch? Es liegt ja wohl an unserer Gesellschaft ob wir nach dieser Krise Schäden davon tragen oder nicht.

Ich selbst muss auch sagen, ich für meinen Teil bin noch auf der Suche nach der "neutralen Mitte", irgendwie scheint diese Gruppe wohl immer noch nur zu beobachten


----------



## Two-Face (27. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Es geht mit aber nicht nur um die finanziellen Schäden sondern auch um die sozialen Schäden an der Gesellschaft. Und die *beginnen momentan* mit der Spaltung in Asylbefürwortern und Gegnern, eine Grauzone gibt's nach Meinung vieler Politiker und Medien nicht mehr.
> Man wird bei jeglicher Kritik direkt in eine Ecke gestellt und zwar von beiden Seiten.


Quatsch.
Schau dich in den Ämtern und Aufnahmebereichen um.

Ich sag's immer wieder: Was die Behörden und Helfer bei dem ganzen Flüchtlingszuwachs empfinden interessiert keine Sau.


----------



## Verminaard (27. Februar 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Zu viele sind es nicht, denn 1.000.000 Flüchtlinge umgerechnet auf die Anzahl unserer Gemeinden entspricht einer Zahl von 90 Flüchtlingen (darunter auch illegale Einwanderer, "Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge", "nicht Asylberechtigte"). Das ist nur eine Hand voll Menschen.
> 
> Wäre die komplette Verwaltung nicht endlos überfordert oder auch unwillig, wären die Kosten auch mehr als überschaubar. Was den Steuerzahler am Ende Geld kostet sind nicht die Menschen an sich, sondern überstürzte Entscheidungen unserer Bürokratie.


Eher die ueberstuertze und im Alleingang getroffene Entscheidung Tuer und Tor zu oeffnen ohne im Vorfeld die anderen EU-Laender mit ins Boot zu nehmen und im eigenen Land fuer eine Infrastruktur (inkl aller benoetigten Mitarbeiter) zu sorgen, die eine halbwegs reibungslose Abwicklung ermoeglicht.




Seeefe schrieb:


> Selbst nachvollziehen kann ich eine Fremdenfeindliche Stimmung nicht, denn allein diese zeigt, viele haben aus der Geschichte nichts gelernt, was aber wohl biologisch bedingt ist beim Menschen.
> 
> Selbst ich merke, das ich ab und an in so ein Verhaltensmuster rutsche, zum Glück nur mehr als selten.


Natuerlich beachtet keiner die Geschichte. Absolut keiner.
Gilt halt nicht nur fuer das was im letzten Jahrhundert passiert ist.
Wuerde man bisschen aus der Geschichte lernen, haetten wir global gesehen viele viele unschoene Sachen nicht.
Aber Deutschland ist hier wieder mal besonders in der Pflicht, weil immer schuld!

Wieso wird denn nicht auf die Erfahrungen Anderer zurueckgegriffen bei TTIP z.b.? Da wuerde der ganze Vertrag hochkant wieder uebern Atlantik fliegen, wuerde man mal die Laender befragen, die seit einiger Zeit mit diesem Abkommen leben.
Oder wieso hat der Ami nicht geschaut was im Irak passiert ist mit seiner Intervention?
Noe da muss der Rest auch noch zugebombt werden.
Aber hey, Deutschland ist schuld!


----------



## Bester_Nick (27. Februar 2016)

Das Ding ist, es gibt nichts mehr zu diskutieren. Ich persönlich warte jedenfalls nur noch darauf, dass Merkel die Grenzen zu macht. Und wenn sie schlau ist, verhängt sie erst mal einen Aufnahmestopp für fünf Jahre, damit wir die ganzen arabischen Flüchtlinge erst mal verdauen und vernünftig integrieren können. Darüber hinaus sollte sie noch ein paar "soziale Bonbons" fallen lassen (Gabriels Vorschlag annehmen) und prophylaktisch allen sozial Schwachen versichern, dass es keine Geldkürzungen geben wird. Damit würde sie ihr "Wir schaffen das" auf eine vernünftige Grundlage stellen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (27. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Das Ding ist, es gibt nichts mehr zu diskutieren. Ich persönlich warte jedenfalls nur noch darauf, dass Merkel die Grenzen zu macht. Und wenn sie schlau ist, verhängt sie erst mal einen Aufnahmestopp für fünf Jahre, damit wir die ganzen arabischen Flüchtlinge erst mal verdauen und vernünftig integrieren können. Darüber hinaus sollte sie noch ein paar "soziale Bonbons" fallen lassen (Gabriels Vorschlag annehmen) und prophylaktisch allen sozial Schwachen versichern, dass es keine Geldkürzungen geben wird. Damit würde sie ihr "Wir schaffen das" auf eine vernünftige Grundlage stellen.


Meine Befürchtung ist, dass sie genau das nicht macht. 
Dann würde sie ja Fehler zugeben die sie in de Vergangenheit gemacht hat und das hat bisher noch nie ein Politiker gemacht.


----------



## Threshold (27. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Dann würde sie ja Fehler zugeben die sie in de Vergangenheit gemacht hat und das hat bisher noch nie ein Politiker gemacht.



Keine Sorge, Merkel ist bekannt dafür, dass sie mal schnell eine Kehrtwende macht.
Was ist denn aus der Klimakanzlerin geworden, die mit roter Jacke auf einem Schiff vor Eisbergen stand?
Was ist mit der Umweltkanzlerin, die den Kohlekraftwerken den Gar ausmachen wollte?

Merkel interessiert sich für den Wähler, zumindest alle 4 Jahre mal und da dieses Jahr nur Landtagswahlen sind, ist ihr der Wähler noch egal.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Stimmt nicht ganz. Der Begriff "Rasse" wird laut Wiki nach wie vor in Fachbereichen auf den Menschen angewendet, allerdings nur teilweise und überholt ist er de facto auch.



Da wird nicht ohne Grund über die USA gesprochen, "Race" wird anders als "Rasse" gebraucht.



> Was ich mich aber Frage: Wenn man Menschen vornehmlich nicht mehr in unterschiedliche Rassen einteilt, in was dann? Unterscheidungen zwischen einem Schwarzen und einem Weißen muss man in der Fachwelt ja vornehmen, aber wie macht man das, ohne einen treffenden Begriff wie "Rasse" zu haben? Du scheinst dich da ja auszukennen, deswegen frage ich.



Die Unterscheidung zwischen "schwarzen" und "weißen" muss man in der Fachwelt schlichtweg nicht vornehmen, weil sie falsch ist. Wenn es nicht gerade explizit um die Handlungen von Rassisten geht, gibt es keine relevanten Unterschiede zwischen "Schwarzen" und "Weißen", also braucht man auch keine fachliche Unterscheidung. Wenn wichtige soziale Merkmale aus historischen Gründen mit ethnischen Korrelieren, dann benennt man die Untersuchungsgruppen nach den sozialen Merkmalen, um die es geht. Einige Leute denken zwar, es ginge bei so etwas nur um Political Correctness als Selbstzweck, aber es steckt oft ein Hintergedanke dahinter. Ein Bürgerkriegsflüchtling aus dem Kongo ist eben in erster Linie jemand, der aus seiner Heimat geflohen ist und der Teile eines Bürgerkriegs miterlebt hat. Welche Hautfarbe er hat tut dabei rein gar nichts zur Sache, wieso sollte ich also derartige Personen als "Schwarze" zusammenzufassen? Das führt nur Missverständnissen, wenn ggf. auch ein nicht-schwarzer Bürgerkriegsflüchtling betrachtet werden soll und umgekehrt zahlreiche andere dunkelhäutige Personen anderer Herkunft gerade mal keine Rolle spielen.

Falls die Frage nicht soziologisch gemeint war (obwohl wir uns hier ausschließlich über soziopolitische Themen unterhalten), sondern biologisch, dann ist die Antwort noch klarer:
Die Grundeinheit der Biologie oberhalb des Individuums ist die Population. Also alle in einem bestimmten Gebiet zusammenlebenden, miteinander verwandten Individuen. Alle Populationen, die sich unter natürlichen Bedingungen untereinander fortpflanzen und dabei voll zeugungsfähige Nachkommen zur Welt bringen, werden zu einer Art zusammengefasst. (biologisches Artkonzept, es gibt noch ein paar weitere die aber nur ausweichend genutzt werden, wenn man das Fortpflanzungsverhalten nicht analysieren kann) Zwischen Art und Population existiert noch eine Zwischenunterteilung, wenn Populationen zwar nicht zusammen in einem Gebiet leben, sich untereinander aber deutlich ähnlicher sind, als anderen Population(sgruppe)n.

Diese Zwischenstufe heißt "Rasse", wenn es künstlich durch menschlichen Eingriff in die Fortpflanzung erzeugte Merkmalsgruppen sind, die zur Abgrenzung dienen. Das heißt also im wesentlichen die Zucht von Nutz- und Haustieren, die Rassemerkmale werden hierbei von den zugehörigen Züchter-Institutionen festgelegt (Zuchtbuch). Wie unschwer zu erkennen ist, kann dieser Begriff unmöglich auf freilebende Tiere inklusive _Homo sapiens_ angewandt werden (siehe aber obigen Hinweis auf abweichende Begriffsauffassungen in anderen Ländern, die von Wörterbüchern nicht berücksichtigt werden)
Handelt es sich um Unterscheidungsmerkmale, die auf natürlichem Wege entstanden sind, so spricht man von einer "Unterart". (wobei einige Biologen auch alle Haustierrassen einer Art als Unterart derselben zusammenfassen und gleichrangig neben alle natürlichen Unterarten stellen. Die Akzeptanz dieser Klassifizierungsart ist aber gering und auch in der Praxis von wenig Bedeutung, weil sich Biologen kaum mit Zuchttieren und Agrarier kaum mit Wildtieren beschäftigen.) Auch für Unterarten gilt hierbei aber weiterhin: Die Populationen die zu einer Unterart gezählt werden müssen sich deutlich von allen anderen Populationen unterscheiden. Es darf keinen Übergangsformen geben. Diese Anforderung erfüllt _Homo sapiens_ schlichtweg nicht. Nur wenige Naturvölker waren je so isoliert, dass sie entwicklungsgeschichtlich eigenständige Merkmale hätten ausprägen können und nur die wenigsten unterlagen dann auch entsprechenden Selektionsfaktoren unterworfen, dass dies auch geschah*. Selbst für diese Populationen ist eine entsprechende Isolierung seit dem 19. Jhd. aber nicht mehr gegeben und die anderen 99,999% der Menschheit haben sich nie so stark unterschieden.

Es gab nie scharfe Grenzen zwischen menschlichen Populationen, sondern im Rahmen des ganz normalen Austausches immer fließende Übergänge und somit keinerlei abgegrenzte "Unterarten" geschweige denn gezüchtete "Rassen" (auch wenn die Nazis es im Rahmen von Lebensborn versucht haben).


* Anm.1: Genaugenommen fällt mir spontan überhaupt nur eine Gruppe von Völkern ein, die Anforderungen für eine Unterart hätte erfüllen können, nämlich die als "Pygmäen" zusammengefassten afrikanischen Völker. Aber selbst die sind fortpflanzungstechnisch nicht mehr so scharf von der umgebenden Bevölkerung isoliert, dass man sie anhand morphologischer Merkmale differenzieren könnte. Und diese Völker unterscheiden sich kulturell so stark untereinander, dass ein derartiger "Unterartismus" aus ethnologischer Sicht genauso falsch wäre, wie der bekannte Rassismus, denn mit Ausnahme bestimmter Präferenzen bei der Kleidergröße lässt sich aus diesen gemeinsamen, ehemals exklusiven morphologischen Merkmalen eben nichts über die heutige Lebensweise dieser Menschen ableiten.
* Anm.2: Ein weiterer Kandidat aus Gegenrichtung ist der Neanderthaler. Dieser ist morphologisch definitiv scharf abgegrenzt vom modernen Menschen abgegrenzt gewesen. Es gibt einige Hinweise darauf, dass es zu Paarungen zwischen beiden hominiden Populationsgruppen gekommen ist, nach vorherrschender Meinung rechtfertigen diese aber nicht Zusammenfassung der beiden zu einer Art. Die Anwendung des biologischen Artkonzeptes in der Paläontologie ist eben schwierig, da es Verhaltenskonzepte beinhaltet. Wer möchte findet deswegen weiterhin eine Handvoll Wissenschaftler, die _Homo sapiens neanderthaliensis_ und _Homo sapiens sapiens_ als zwei Unterarten der Art _Homo sapiens_ betrachten, anstatt diese als eigenständige Art neben _Homo neanderthaliensis_ zu betrachten.
Nur auf diesem Niveau könnte man "Unterartismus" betrieben, ohne wissenschaftlich komplett danaben zu liegen. Ob man sich hier sogar guten Gewissens als "Rassisst" outen kann, sollte man vielleicht erst mal mit wissenschaftlichen Kollegen diskutieren. Zwar wurde das Paarungsverhalten der beiden Populationen definitiv von Menschen kontrolliert, aber bislang wurde keine Zuchtbuch gefunden, dass einen planenden Gedanken belegen könnte 





Kiryu schrieb:


> Wenn das von dir beschriebene gängige Praxis wäre ("deine Tasche") wieso tragen dann auf den Bildern ca. 99% aller Flüchtlinge ihre Taschen und Rucksäcke noch bei sich? Die müssten deiner Logik nach ja gestohlen worden sein?



Vermutlich aus dem gleichen Grund, aus dem ca. die gleiche Anzahl von Flüchtlingen (ich tippe eher auf 80-90%) noch ihr Smartphone, ihr Geld und ihre Kreditkarte haben: Sie wurden nicht bestohlen.

Ich nehme an dieser Stelle übrigens zur Kenntnis, dass du ganz bewusst nicht auf Frage zur Abschiebeproblematik reagiert, sondern allein nach einer weiteren Möglichkeit zur Anschuldigung von Flüchtlingen gegriffen hast.




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Steht Sachsen auch immer noch, wir haben hier immer noch die Braunkohle und auch ein Werk von VW.



Beides Auslaufmodelle 
Über das Ausmaß der bayrischen Vorzeigestellung kann man aber sicherlich getrennt streiten, mir ging es nur um die politischen Hintergründe derselben und die haben eher wenig mit fleißigen Bayern zu tun.



> Die Umweltpolitik ist in Deutschland bei allen Parteien irgendwie schwachsinnig, den einen ist die Umwelt vollkommen egal, die anderen haben eine fast fanatische Vorstellung von Umweltschutz mit Regulierungen und massenhafte Einschränkungen für den Menschen.



Leider 
Ich würde mir auch eine Partei wünschen, die Ideale hat aber trotzdem Marktwirtschaft versteht. Dummerweise sind alle mit Kenntniss des Systems unwillig, dieses in die richtige Richtung zu steuern und alle ohne entsprechende Kompetenz greifen zu Verboten, sobald es Gutzureden nicht ausreicht.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein kann man natürlich nicht eine ablehnende Einstellung bleibt eine ablehnende Einstellung, ob man nun 30% ablehnt oder 100% ablehnt. Aber man kann halt ein für die Gesellschaft unbedenklicher Rassisst sein oder aber man kann ein für die Gesellschaft bedenklicher Rassisst sein. Ersterer wie von mir beschrieben lebt seinen Rassissmus nur in für sich aus, letzterer hetzt offen, brennt Häuser / Wohnungen von ausländischen Mitbürgern nieder, oder tötet sie sogar weil er ihnen die Existenz aberkennt.
> Mit ersterer Form von Rassissmus sollte unsere Gesellschaft aber mMn. wesentlich lockerer umgehen und nicht immer völlig verbohrt direkt auf agressivste Konfrontation gehen und somit evt. sogar noch künstlich sorgen das der introvertierte Rassisst durch Ausgrenzung und Stikmatisierung plötzlich zu einem extrovertierten Rassissten wird weil er meint nichts mehr gesellschaftlich zu verlieren zu haben.



Blöde Frage:
Aber wie genau geht denn unsere Gesellschaft mit Rassissten um, die ihren Rassissmus nicht öffentlich ausleben, sondern verdeckt halten?

Per Definition macht die Gesellschaft doch überhaupt nicht als Reaktion auf Dinge, die sie nicht kennt. Lockerer gehts nicht.
Was anderes ist es eben, wenn Rassissten ihre Ansichten in Foren, auf Demonstrationen,... verbreiten oder in politische Entscheidungen einbringen wollen. Zwar gibt es auch da noch einen qualitativen Unterschied zwischen legal aggierenden Rassisten und straftätigen Rassissten - aber deswegen kritisiert man erstere ja auch nur als Rassissten und letztere wesentlich schärfer als Rassissten und als Straftäter. Die Verhältnismäßigkeit erscheint mir praktisch gewahrt, fast schon zwangsläufig aus dem Begrifflichkeiten heraus vorgegeben.



> Darum ja auch noch extra die Anführungszeichen für Ironnische, oder relativierende Äußerungen / Wörter neben dem Smilie, um noch einmal extra zu verdeutlichen das der Standpunkt absolut nicht geteilt wird.



Derartige Kennzeichnungen sind in diesem Kontext leider sehr schwer, seitdem zahlreiche echte Rassissten mit halb scherzhaft formulierten "das wird man ja mal sagen können"-Polemiken um sich werfen und erst bei Beobachtung der Reaktion des Gegenübers klarstellen, wie ernst sie ihre Aussagen meinen. Ist unschön, aber aufgrund derartiger subversiver Taktiken ist es imho unmöglich geworden, in einer einfachen Forumsdiskussion mit so einfachen Mitteln eine Unterscheidung durchzuführen. Entweder ernst meinen, als Zitat kennzeichnen oder es mit extrem überspitzter Radikalsatire versuchen. (Wo bei ich ehrlich gesagt Beratung von Titanic und Charlie Hebdo bräuchte, wenn ich mich gegenüber einem "die NSDAP war links"-Niveau noch durch Übertreibungen soweit abheben soll, dass nicht-ernste Intentionen deutlich werden)



> Und wer nicht rassisstisch denkt hat übringes auch nicht nur gute Freunde, und gute Freunde, sondern hat gute Freunde und Bekannte (weniger gute "Freunde"), wer nur noch gute Freunde hat sollte über seinen Facebook / Socialnetwork-Konsum nachdenken.




Okay: Ich habe gute Freunde, weniger gute Freunde und Freunde, da braucht man keine Feinde mehr. Aber die haben alle kein farb-adjektiv davorstehen 




> Nein, nicht ein bisschen Rassissmus ist schon ok, sondern Rassissmus ist unter der Prämise tolerierbar, weil du Rassissmus nunmal nicht einfach wie eine Krankheit komplett wegbehandelt bekommen wirst, !solange! er in denn eigenen vier Wänden, oder dem eigenen Kopf stattfindet, und im sozialen miteinander des öffentlichen Lebens, also außerhalb des persöhnlichen vier Wände, des persöhnlichen Freundeskreises der Person nicht negativen Einfluss auf die Gesellschaft nimmt.



Ab dem "und" wird es schwierig. Denn alles, was in der Gesellschaft stattfindet, hat Einfluss auf die Gesellschaft. Selbst wenn Freunde ihre Freizeit nur mit dem reißen rassisstischer Witze verbringen, wird das spätestens dann zu einer unanangenehmen Situation, wenn sie die Mittagspause mit einem Kollegen entsprechender z.B. Hautfarbe teilen. Du hast recht, dass man gegen Rassissmus im Kopf wenig machen kann, aber sobald Rassissmus zum Teil der identitätsstiftenden Gemeinsamkeiten einer Gruppierung wird (und das immer dann der Fall, wenn Rassissmus untereinander nicht als negativer Aspekt behandelt wird), hört der Spaß auf. Ich tolleriere auch keine islamistischen Hassprediger, nur weil die noch keine Bomben bauen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Nur wie sie das gemacht hat, ist stümperhaft und dilettantisch.
> Jetzt haben wir die Klagen der Energieunternehmen am Hals, weils dafür natürlich keine rechtliche Grundlage gab und daher werden die Unternehmen auch gewinnen und der Steuerzahler darf erst mal wieder Geld bezahlen.
> Wenn also Atommeiler abschalten, dann mit einem guten Gesetz und der Beteilung der Unternehmen an den Kosten für Entsorgung und Abbau.



So ein Gesetz hatten wir mal, zumindest im Rahmen der damals erwarteten Entsorgungskosten. Dummerweise ist es in einer Demokratie nicht erlaubt, nachfolgende Regierungen durch Gesetze einzuschränken weswegen Union und FDP eben diese durchdachte Ausstiegsregelung aufgehoben haben, sobald die Industrie danach fragte. Und wenn ich mir angucke, dass Gabiel nicht einmal die Ausgründung von Bad-"Bank"-Nuklearsparten unterbunden hat, dann rechne ich auch nicht mehr damit, dass wir irgendetwas anderes als Dilettantismus bzw. vollkommen bewusstes Lobby-machen-lassen erleben werden.
Zumindest solange nicht, bis hunderte Milliarden Folgekosten des "günstigen Atomstroms" beim Steuerzahler eingetrieben werden müssen. Das läuft dann vermutlich sehr, sehr professionell 




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wenn die nachfolgende Generation so wenig Berührungspunkte hat das sie die Verhaltensweisen der vorrangegangenen unreflektiert übernimmt dann liegen die Probleme wo ganz anders als dort das Mutter / Vater, oder beide Rassisstische Einstellungen hatten.
> 
> Denn ein Mensch verhält sich so wie er geprägt wird, nicht nur von Mutti und Vati, sondern auch von der Gesellschaft und denn Menschen mit denen er in Berührung kommt und was er erlebt, welche Erfahrungen er macht und wie er diese in der Lage ist mit denken für sich selbst zu reflektieren. Würden wir alle nur von der Generation vor uns geprägt werden müssten wir alle auch noch die Ansicht vertreten das Frauen nicht mehr dürfen als Kinder gebären, sie erziehen, kochen und waschen.



Hast du dich in Deutschland umgeguckt? Erziehung, Kochen und Reinigungstätigkeiten werden zum überwältigenden Teil von Frauen ausgeübt. Und dass sie zusätzlich auch noch arbeiten "dürfen" ist keineswegs eine neue Erfindung, sondern war mit Ausnahme des Bürgertums schon immer üblich, nur das Berufsspektrum wurde prinzipiell erweitert. (Praktisch bekanntermaßen nur eingeschränkt...)
Und für diese Minimal-Fortschritte hat es 6-7 Generationen und massive staatliche Einflussnahme gebraucht, weil eben das eigene Elternhaus doch mit Abstand das prägenste Merkmal ist. Zwar hast du recht, dass Menschen durch Reflektion ihr Verhalten auch grundlegend ändern können, aber ohne einen harten Anstoß reflektieren die meisten Jugendlichen nicht in diesem Maße. Eine scharfe Abgrenzung vom Elternhaus fand schon früher fast ausschließlich entlang popkultureller Aspekte statt, heute fehlt selbst das.
Die einzige Ausnahme, die mir einfällt, waren die Studentenrevolten der End-60er. Da haben vielleicht 5% einer Generation sich scharf von der Lebensweise ihrer Eltern abgegrenzt. Und das war ein singuläres Ereignis ohne Gleichen in früheren oder späteren Generationen und als Stein des Anstoßes brauchte es einen Weltkrieg und die Greultaten der Nazis - und selbst das hat für die Mehrheit der Jugendlichen nicht gereicht, um das Verhalten ihrer Eltern grundlegend in Frage zu stellen und vollständig darüber zu reflektieren. Das eine nenneswerte Anzahl von Kindern, die in rassisstischen Verhältnissen aufgewachsen sind und über den Bekanntenkreis ihrer Eltern auch nur mit anderen Rassissten engen Kontakt hatten, vermutlich noch darauf hingewiesen wurden, dass sie "Lügenpresse" und "staatliche Lügen in der Schule" nicht glauben sollten, von sich aus über Rassissmus reflektieren, kannst du vergessen.



> Wir können als Gesellschaft für weniger rassisstisches und diskreminierendes Denken nur die Grundpfeiler legen, aber wir torpedieren diese Grundpfeiler jedes mal aufs neue wenn wir jeden introvertierten Rassisten mit nicht besseren Mitteln bekämpfen (Schusswaffengebrauch gegen Plakataufhänger, Sachbeschädigung, Deformierung und unsägliche Beleidigungen, ect.) und notfalls auch einfach akzeptieren sofern er, wie gesagt nicht für die Gesellschaft ein Problem ist (wenn er es ist gehört er mit den rechtlichen Mitteln die wir als Rechtsstaat haben bestraft).



Bei den "nicht besseren" Mitteln hast du sicherlich recht und die werden nicht ohne Grund von vielen Seiten her kritisiert. Aber das heißt nicht, dass man nicht vielfältige "bessere" Mittel gibt, die man ergreifen sollte (und die auch die Mehrheit der ergriffenen Maßnahmen darstellen) - und seien es nur Verbreitungshemmnisse für alzu offensichtliche Hetze.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Jetzt geht es aber plötzlich das wir 15 Mrd. Euro mehr pro Jahr ausgeben für Flüchtlinge? Da ist plötzlich Geld da und Schäuble sagt trotzdem schwarze 0 schaffen wir trotzdem?
> Bei solch politisch sich widersprechenden Aussagen wundert man sich das ein Teil der Leute plötzlich so wird wie sie sind und fehlgeleiteten Hass auf die Flüchtlinge entwickelt?



Ja, da wundert man sich.
Den Widerspruch "Politiker sagten, es wäre kein Geld da" und "Politiker sagen, jetzt ist Geld da", kann man meiner Meinung nach auf vielfältige Weise erklären:
- "Politiker haben gelogen"
- "Politiker lügen"
- "Ich habe Politiker falsch verstanden"
- "Ich verstehe Politiker falsch"
- "Die wirtschaftliche Lage hat sich geändert"
Aber wie genau passt der Schluss
- "Flüchtlinge sind böse"
da rein?



> Es geht um fehlgeleitetes politisches Handeln über Jahre



Ja. Genau darum geht es. Und deswegen ist es verdammt schwer zu verstehen, wieso ""denkende"" Menschen einen Hass auf Flüchtlinge entwickeln, die rein gar nichts mit dem seit Jahren erfolgten politischen Handeln zu tun haben?


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Februar 2016)

*ruyven_macaran* 

 Wooow, was für eine Antwort. 

Vielen Dank, dass du es für Forumverhältnisse sehr ausführlich erklärt hast. Das weiß ich zu schätzen. Ich werde mir deine Erklärung morgen noch mal durchlesen, wenn mein Verstand etwas frischer ist. Das werde ich dann auch mal auswendig lernen, denn es schadet nicht, so etwas zu wissen. Bist du eigentlich Biologe oder einfach nur sehr belesen?


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Februar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Blöde Frage:
> Aber wie genau geht denn unsere Gesellschaft mit Rassissten um, die ihren Rassissmus nicht öffentlich ausleben, sondern verdeckt halten?
> 
> Per Definition macht die Gesellschaft doch überhaupt nicht als Reaktion auf Dinge, die sie nicht kennt. Lockerer gehts nicht.
> Was anderes ist es eben, wenn Rassissten ihre Ansichten in Foren, auf  Demonstrationen,... verbreiten oder in politische Entscheidungen  einbringen wollen. Zwar gibt es auch da noch einen qualitativen  Unterschied zwischen legal aggierenden Rassisten und straftätigen  Rassissten - aber deswegen kritisiert man erstere ja auch nur als  Rassissten und letztere wesentlich schärfer als Rassissten und als  Straftäter. Die Verhältnismäßigkeit erscheint mir praktisch gewahrt,  fast schon zwangsläufig aus dem Begrifflichkeiten heraus vorgegeben.



Nicht selten wie mit Schwerstverbrechern, es geht ja nicht darum das diese Rassisten nicht sagen dürfen was sie denken, solange das situiert passiert (ok, das passiert natürlich ehr selten), ich denke eigentlich meine vorgetäuschte Ansicht zu dunkelhäutigen Menschen war da eindeutig genug was ich unter einer gemäßigten Äußerung verstehe. Schließlich haben wir freie Meinungsäußerung, da muss auch sowas möglich sein.
Die Gesellschaft geht dann aber nicht zu selten selbst mit gemäßigten Rassisten wie mit ein einem Neo-Nazi um, da fliegen nicht selten die wüstesten Beleidigungen in die Richtung, bis hin dazu das solcher Personen als Volksschande bezeichnet  werden(da fühlt man sich nicht selten selbst bei den "toleranten" Menschen an moderne Nazis erinnert ). 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Derartige Kennzeichnungen sind in diesem Kontext leider sehr schwer, seitdem zahlreiche echte Rassissten mit halb scherzhaft formulierten "das wird man ja mal sagen können"-Polemiken um sich werfen und erst bei Beobachtung der Reaktion des Gegenübers klarstellen, wie ernst sie ihre Aussagen meinen. Ist unschön, aber aufgrund derartiger subversiver Taktiken ist es imho unmöglich geworden, in einer einfachen Forumsdiskussion mit so einfachen Mitteln eine Unterscheidung durchzuführen. Entweder ernst meinen, als Zitat kennzeichnen oder es mit extrem überspitzter Radikalsatire versuchen. (Wo bei ich ehrlich gesagt Beratung von Titanic und Charlie Hebdo bräuchte, wenn ich mich gegenüber einem "die NSDAP war links"-Niveau noch durch Übertreibungen soweit abheben soll, dass nicht-ernste Intentionen deutlich werden)



Ja da magst du wohl recht haben, daran hab ich um 4 Uhr früh nicht mehr gedacht und auch als ich ihn später bearbeitet habe nicht mehr. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Okay: Ich habe gute Freunde, weniger gute Freunde und Freunde, da braucht man keine Feinde mehr. Aber die haben alle kein farb-adjektiv davorstehen



Handhabst du das wie beim Ampelsystem? Gute Freunde grün, Freunde die schon mal entäuscht haben gelb (weniger gute Freunde) und potenzielle Feinde (Freunde) rot? 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ab dem "und" wird es schwierig. Denn alles, was in der Gesellschaft stattfindet, hat Einfluss auf die Gesellschaft. Selbst wenn Freunde ihre Freizeit nur mit dem reißen rassisstischer Witze verbringen, wird das spätestens dann zu einer unanangenehmen Situation, wenn sie die Mittagspause mit einem Kollegen entsprechender z.B. Hautfarbe teilen. Du hast recht, dass man gegen Rassissmus im Kopf wenig machen kann, aber sobald Rassissmus zum Teil der identitätsstiftenden Gemeinsamkeiten einer Gruppierung wird (und das immer dann der Fall, wenn Rassissmus untereinander nicht als negativer Aspekt behandelt wird), hört der Spaß auf. Ich tolleriere auch keine islamistischen Hassprediger, nur weil die noch keine Bomben bauen.



Das wäre ja dann nicht mehr privat, außer man würde in seiner Mittagspause irgendwo in einem Raum sitzen wo man defnitiv nicht von jemanden denn das verletzen könnte gestört wird, da können die dann soviele Rassistenwitze reißen wie sie lustig sind. Sobald das allerdings jemand mitbekommt der sich daran stören könnte ist es aber eben definitiv öffentlich.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du dich in Deutschland umgeguckt? Erziehung, Kochen und Reinigungstätigkeiten werden zum überwältigenden Teil von Frauen ausgeübt. Und dass sie zusätzlich auch noch arbeiten "dürfen" ist keineswegs eine neue Erfindung, sondern war mit Ausnahme des Bürgertums schon immer üblich, nur das Berufsspektrum wurde prinzipiell erweitert. (Praktisch bekanntermaßen nur eingeschränkt...)
> Und für diese Minimal-Fortschritte hat es 6-7 Generationen und massive staatliche Einflussnahme gebraucht, weil eben das eigene Elternhaus doch mit Abstand das prägenste Merkmal ist. Zwar hast du recht, dass Menschen durch Reflektion ihr Verhalten auch grundlegend ändern können, aber ohne einen harten Anstoß reflektieren die meisten Jugendlichen nicht in diesem Maße. Eine scharfe Abgrenzung vom Elternhaus fand schon früher fast ausschließlich entlang popkultureller Aspekte statt, heute fehlt selbst das.
> Die einzige Ausnahme, die mir einfällt, waren die Studentenrevolten der End-60er. Da haben vielleicht 5% einer Generation sich scharf von der Lebensweise ihrer Eltern abgegrenzt. Und das war ein singuläres Ereignis ohne Gleichen in früheren oder späteren Generationen und als Stein des Anstoßes brauchte es einen Weltkrieg und die Greultaten der Nazis - und selbst das hat für die Mehrheit der Jugendlichen nicht gereicht, um das Verhalten ihrer Eltern grundlegend in Frage zu stellen und vollständig darüber zu reflektieren. Das eine nenneswerte Anzahl von Kindern, die in rassisstischen Verhältnissen aufgewachsen sind und über den Bekanntenkreis ihrer Eltern auch nur mit anderen Rassissten engen Kontakt hatten, vermutlich noch darauf hingewiesen wurden, dass sie "Lügenpresse" und "staatliche Lügen in der Schule" nicht glauben sollten, von sich aus über Rassissmus reflektieren, kannst du vergessen.



Solche Einstellungen ändern sich natürlich nicht von heute auf gleich, aber in den letzten Jahrzehnten hat die Zahl gleichberechtigter Beziehungen in der eben nicht nur die Frau für Kochen und Putzen, sowie die Erziehung zuständig ist stetig zugenommen, aber es wird sicher noch weitere Jahrzehnte brauchen bis man da von einer Mehrheit die das als selbstverständlich ansieht sprechen können wird. 
Trotz allem findet langsam aber sicher ein umdenken statt.

Wenn du schlagartige Änderungen (innerhalb weniger Jahre / ein bis zwei Generationen willst) wirst du beim menschlichen Wesen nicht drum herum kommen dies mit Zwang durchzusetzen, weil ohne Zwang ändert der Mensch seine Einstellungen nur im Schneckentempo, das ist leider so...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei den "nicht besseren" Mitteln hast du sicherlich recht und die werden nicht ohne Grund von vielen Seiten her kritisiert. Aber das heißt nicht, dass man nicht vielfältige "bessere" Mittel gibt, die man ergreifen sollte (und die auch die Mehrheit der ergriffenen Maßnahmen darstellen) - und seien es nur Verbreitungshemmnisse für alzu offensichtliche Hetze.



Ja natürlich gibt es auch die besseren Mittel und werden diese angewendet, aber in den letzten paar Jahren hatte ich ehr denn Eindruck als wenn man auch lieber vermehrt zu weniger guten Mitteln greift und sich bei der Bekämpfung zunehmend selbst nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert, dabei waren unzulässige Rathausverbote, die Ablehnung an Diskusionen im beisein der AfD teilzunehmen und Schüsse auf Plakataufhänger, sowie Vorverurteilungen, wie im Fall der Handgranate auf den Container der Sicherheitsläute eines Flüchtlingsheims, mit die traurigen Höhepunkte der negativen Maßnahmen... 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ja, da wundert man sich.
> Den Widerspruch "Politiker sagten, es wäre kein Geld da" und "Politiker sagen, jetzt ist Geld da", kann man meiner Meinung nach auf vielfältige Weise erklären:
> - "Politiker haben gelogen"
> - "Politiker lügen"
> ...



Nein man wundert sich nicht darüber das dass so ist, das sollte man ja aus denn letzten 10-20 Jahren Politik schon nicht mehr anders gewohnt sein, viel mehr gewinnt man denn Eindruck das die Politik sich wundert das dieses Handeln zu steigendem Rassismus führt. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber wie genau passt der Schluss
> - "Flüchtlinge sind böse"
> da rein?



Flüchtlinge sind wie ich schon geschrieben habe für die Menschen das nässtgreifbare Bauernopfer um seine Wut über ganz andere Misstände luft zu machen. Ein frustrierte / wütender "Mob" braucht immer jemanden denn er für seine Lage verantwortlich machen kann, ist der nicht greifbar, oder ermittelbar, sucht er sich ein Ersatzopfer um sich abzureagieren, in dem aktuellen Fall sind das leider die "Flüchtlinge".

Dieses Verhalten findest du in der Geschichte immer wieder, im Mittelalter waren es die Juden die recht wohlhabend waren, obwohl sie ausgegrenzt wurden (eigentlich war es das Ständesystem, sowie die Monarchie und Kirche daran schuld), nach dem für die Mittelmächte verlorenen ersten Weltkrieg war es der Kaiser denn man für die Hungersnot und denn verlorenen Krieg verantwortlich machte (obwohl dieser zwar eine Mitschuld daran trug, kann man die Hauptschuld wohl ehr bei den Militärs suchen die diesen Krieg schon eine Weile herbeisehnten) und heute sind es eben Flüchtlinge (obwohl Politiker und Wirtschaft für die sozialen Verfehlungen wohl zweifelsfrei viel ehr die zuständigen Schuldigen sind). 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ja. Genau darum geht es. Und deswegen ist es verdammt schwer zu verstehen, wieso ""denkende"" Menschen einen Hass auf Flüchtlinge entwickeln, die rein gar nichts mit dem seit Jahren erfolgten politischen Handeln zu tun haben?



Weil, wie ich auch schon sagte, der Mensch im allgemeinen nun mal recht irrational und inkonsequent ist. Wenn er denn eigentlichen Schuldigen nicht dingfest bekommt sucht er  sich halt oft einen anderne "Schuldigen" denn er zur "Rechenschaft" ziehen kann, obwohl er wenig oder nichts für eine Misere kann.
Deutschen Politikern ist halt wesentlich schwerer habhaft zu werden als einem relativ wehrlosen "Flüchtling", wo dann auch wieder die Inkonsequenz der Menschen durchschlägt sich dann halt dafür ins Zeug zu legen diese mal abzuwatschen dafür, also lässt man es an ihm aus, wie an denn Juden im Mittelalter, oder dritten Reich, auch.

Manchmal ist es aber auch einfach blind ausgelebte Wut über die eigene Unfähigkeit und Ohnmacht weshalb er es am nässtbesten auslässt.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Februar 2016)

Doppelpost

Warum muss der Text auch nochmal unten in das direkt antworten Fenster kopiert werden nach einem Post?
Eine Sekunde nicht mitbekommen das du im flaschen Fenster bist beim bearbeiten  und du hast immer sofort einen Doppelpost...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Aber es geht doch darum das dem eigenen sozial schwächeren Bürger immer zählt wird wenn es um um Wohnungsbau geht, das es um Kitaplätze geht, das es um Geld fürs Bildungssystem und Lehrer geht das dafür aufgrund des Sparens für die Schulden das Geld nicht da wäre und dann kommt man an und hat aber Geld um Flüchtlingen zu helfen


Es geht um Priorisierung in der Politik. Wenn es Dir wirklich um mehr soziale Gerechtigkeit im Land geht, dann wähle die Linken und stimme nicht gegen die Flüchtlinge.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ... Die Unterscheidung zwischen  "schwarzen" und "weißen" muss man in der Fachwelt schlichtweg nicht  vornehmen, weil sie falsch ist. ...


Dann versuch das mal in  den USA auch nur im Ansatz durchzusetzen. Dort ist immer die erste  Frage, ob jemand weiss oder schwarz ist.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Handhabst du das wie beim Ampelsystem? Gute Freunde grün, Freunde die schon mal entäuscht haben gelb (weniger gute Freunde) und potenzielle Feinde (Freunde) rot?



Und Freunde, die draußen im Regen stehen gelassen werden, sind schwarz?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich kann die Stimmung nachvollziehen. Wie diese Leute ihre Stimmung dann ausleben, jedoch nicht.
> 
> Ich bin auch gegen illegale Einwanderer und Sozialtouristen. Ich belasse meinen Protest aber bei Aufklärung im Internet und dem wählen der AfD.


Und wie stehst Du zu Kriegsflüchtlingen?

Und meinst Du mit Aufklärung, gegen andere Menschen mit pauschalen Vorurteilen zu hetzen? Darum noch einmal nur für Dich: Nicht alle Flüchtlinge sind Vergewaltiger, nicht alle Diebe und ein anerkannter Kriegsflüchtling ist wohl kaum ein Sozialtourist. Das ist ein widerwärtiger Begriff.

Deine Wortwahl ist leider sehr oft dem Nazijargon angelehnt, deren Begriffe bewußt diskriminierten sind. Ein Mensch, dem alles zerbombt wurde, der in Gegenden mit Scharfschützen leben müsste und in dessen Land inzwischen 10% der Bevölkerung gestorben sind, ist eindeutig ein KRIEGSFLÜCHTLING, auch wenn er über Östereich kommt. Ein Mensch und seine persönliche Vergangenheit ändert sich nicht bei Übeschreiten einer willkürlichen Linie auf der Karte. Nur seine Zukunft wird sich hoffentlich ändern.

Es gibt viele Begriffe, die einfach nur widerlich sind. So werden für Nazis aus
- Kriegsflüchtlingen "Sozialtouristen"
- Hartz IV Empfänger mutieren zu "Sozialschmarotzer" oder "Parasiten", dabei suchen sich die wenigsten Hartz IV Empfänger dieses Schicksal freiwillig aus
- Aus Kranken werden "Völksschädlinge", als perverses Abbild der Gedankenwelt der Nazis
- Behinderte werden zu "unwertem Leben" mit angedachter Euthanasie, was die gesamte Verachtung der Nazis zum Ausdruck bringt

Möchte man sich von Nazis distanzieren,  nutzt man die Begriffe nicht, möchte man in die Nähe der Nazis gerückt werden, nutzt man die Begriffe, es steht jedem frei, welches Bild er nach außen abgeben möchte. Es lässt sich im ersten Ansatz daran erkennen, dass Menschen sich über Political Correctness aufregen. Dahinter versteckt sich immer der Versuch, andere Menschen durch Begriffe zu diskrimieren, denn genau und nur das versucht man über PC zu verhindern, die zwar hin- und wieder arg gekünstelt wirkt, im Kern aber nicht anderes will, als Menschen vor widerlichen Feinden der Menschenrechte zu schützen, die mit großer Freude diskriminierende Begriffe wie "Sozialtouristen" auf Kriegsflüchtlinge anwenden. 

Kaaruzo, würdes Du einfach sagen, dass Du der Meinung bist,  "unter den Kriegsflüchtlingen ist eine größe Anzahl von Flüchtlingen versteckt, die nicht aus Kriegsgebieten kommen", wäre Deine Aussage diskussionswürdig und ohne Diskriminierung formuliert. So aber zeigst Du nur, dass es Dir nicht um Diskussion geht, sondern darum, Deine Hetze gegen Flüchtlinge im Allgemeinen loszuwerden. Und genau wegen Subjekten wie Dir kam man zur Sprache mit Verwendung neutraler und nicht wertender Begriffe.


----------



## Kiryu (28. Februar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vermutlich aus dem gleichen Grund, aus dem ca. die gleiche Anzahl von Flüchtlingen (ich tippe eher auf 80-90%) noch ihr Smartphone, ihr Geld und ihre Kreditkarte haben: Sie wurden nicht bestohlen.



Selbst wenn wir annehmen, dass 25 oder gar 30% der Flüchtlinge auf ihrem Weg um ihre Habseligkeiten erleichtert worden sind erklärt das nicht, dass beispielsweise im Januar 77% aller Neuankömmlinge in Deutschland keinerlei Papiere vorweisen konnten.  

Es gibt aber anscheinend Personen die nicht glauben mögen, dass auch Flüchtlinge nur Menschen und als solche durchaus auf ihren Vorteil bedacht sind und dementsprechend handeln. Ich jedenfalls würde es in dieser Situation wohl ebenfalls so handhaben, das ist nur logisch.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich nehme an dieser Stelle übrigens zur Kenntnis, dass du ganz bewusst nicht auf Frage zur Abschiebeproblematik reagiert, sondern allein nach einer weiteren Möglichkeit zur Anschuldigung von Flüchtlingen gegriffen hast.



Dann irrst du dich leider, ich habe es schlichtweg überlesen, kann vorkommen. Dass du mir wegen einer derartigen Nichtigkeit im Nachgang aber durch die Blume Fremdenfeindlichkeit zu unterstellen versuchst sagt mir, dass es wohl nicht möglich ist diesen Themenkomplex einigermaßen sachlich und nüchtern zu erörtern, daher werde ich mich nun aus dieser Diskussion zurückziehen und wünsche den Anwesenden weiterhin viel Spaß. 

Gleichwohl möchte ich noch anmerken, dass die von dir gestellte Fragen gleichzeitig das Motiv für das entsorgen der Papiere darstellt, es macht die Abschiebung schwierig bis unmöglich. 

Mfg
Kiryu


----------



## the_leon (28. Februar 2016)

Ja und es gäbe eine einfache Lösung:
Grenzen dicht machen und ohne gültige Papiere kommt keiner rein!
Dann ist das Problem gelöst und 2 Wochen später kommt keiner mehr ohne Papiere


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2016)

Es gibt so viele "Lösungen" Und es gibt gute und sinnvolle und vor allem dämliche.... 

"Grenzen dicht machen" und intensive Kontrollen jedes Fahrzeugs kenne ich noch von der Zonengrenze in Deutschland. 
Das ist keine Lösung, wie Du siehst, wurden selbst durch dieses Bollwerk soviele Menschen gebracht, dass die DDR ausblutete.

Für unseren Handel sind "dicht gemachte Grenzen" der Tod....


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (28. Februar 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Würde ich so unterschreiben.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> 
> 
> 
> Würde ich so unterschreiben.


Die AfD hat nie von einem "Schießbefehl" gesprochen. Aber dann müsste man ja auch mal das komplette Interview anschauen.

Ich würde auch mal wissen, welche Partei aus seiner Sicht dann eine Alternative wäre ? 
Ich würde da einfach gerne mal einen Vorschlag hören.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich würde auch mal wissen, welche Partei aus seiner Sicht dann eine Alternative wäre ?


Wenn Du dich von keiner Partei ausreichend vertreten fühlst, solltest Du in die politsche Arbeit eintreten. Z.b. als Mitgleich bestehender Pareien, da es kaum noch aktive Mitgleider gibt, kann man sofgar sehr viel gestalten und erreichen oder, wenn das nicht ausreicht, kann man den sehr mühsamen und arbeitsreichen Weg einer Neugründung gehen oder sich mit NGO (nicht parteilischen Organisationen) zufrieden geben, um genau das zu tun, was einem wichtig ist.

Ich z.B. helfe bei NGOs mit, die ich direkt um Flüchtlinge kümmern. Damit hilft man den einzelnen Betroffenen hier im Land und bekommt dafür hin und wieder einen Blick der Freude. Mir reicht das.


----------



## the_leon (28. Februar 2016)

Das mit dem schießen an Grenzen hat nicht nur die AfD gesagt.



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn Du dich von keiner Partei ausreichend vertreten fühlst, solltest Du in die politsche Arbeit eintreten. Z.b. als Mitgleich bestehender Pareien, da es kaum noch aktive Mitgleider gibt, kann man sofgar sehr viel gestalten und erreichen oder, wenn das nicht ausreicht, kann man den sehr mühsamen und arbeitsreichen Weg einer Neugründung gehen oder sich mit NGO (nicht parteilischen Organisationen) zufrieden geben, um genau das zu tun, was einem wichtig ist.


Ich sehe das Problem darin, dass die Leute immer wieder das gleiche wählen. So hat es eine Neugründung einfach zu schwer und die Gefahr einer Übernahme durch Populisten ist in den jungen Jahren einer Partei auch einfach zu hoch und ich hätte keine Lust darauf, dass mir irgendwelche "Wellenreiter" mir meine harte Arbeit zu Nichte machen und am Ende alles wieder umsonst war.

Und die CDU ist zu einer schlafenden Partei mutiert, ohne Programm die sich einfach nur nach dem Wind dreht und mit jedem koaliert nur um an der Macht zu bleiben.




the_leon schrieb:


> Das mit dem schiessen an Grenzen hat nicht nur die AfD gesagt.
> Sonder auch ein Politiker der Grünen oder der EKD Vorsitzende.


Die sind ja auch die "Guten"...
Unsere Bundesregierung bezahlt ja jetzt auch die Türkei, damit die an den Grenzen schießen und nicht die EU.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die AfD hat nie von einem "Schießbefehl" gesprochen. Aber dann müsste man ja auch mal das komplette Interview anschauen.



Ja, genau. Die Flüchtlinge mit Gewalt von der Einreise abhalten.
Wie machst du das denn? Knüppel? Wasserwerfer?
Oder scheißt du mit Gummigeschossen?
Ist das kein Schießen?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, genau. Die Flüchtlinge mit Gewalt von der Einreise abhalten.
> Wie machst du das denn? Knüppel? Wasserwerfer?


Wasserwerfer sind eine gute Idee oder die nicht-tödliche Waffe zur Grenzsicherung die Kaaruzo vorgeschlagen hat.



Threshold schrieb:


> Oder *scheißt* du mit Gummigeschossen?


Das ist mir biologisch unmöglich.
Aber ich würde Gummigeschosse scharfen Waffen schon vorziehen.


----------



## efdev (28. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich sehe das Problem darin, dass die Leute immer wieder das gleiche wählen. So hat es eine Neugründung einfach zu schwer und die Gefahr einer Übernahme durch Populisten ist in den jungen Jahren einer Partei auch einfach zu hoch und ich hätte keine Lust darauf, dass mir irgendwelche "Wellenreiter" mir meine harte Arbeit zu Nichte machen und am Ende alles wieder umsonst war.
> 
> Und die CDU ist zu einer schlafenden Partei mutiert, ohne Programm die sich einfach nur nach dem Wind dreht und mit jedem koaliert nur um an der Macht zu bleiben.



Das ist aber ein generelles Problem das wir hier haben fängt schon mit der 5% Hürde an damit kann schon gar nicht jeder Vertreten sein.
Es muss sich einfach Grundlegend was ändern vorallem bei den Wählern.

Was das ganze mit dem Schießen und Scheißen an der Grenze angeht ist immer noch die große Frage ob es überhaupt Verhältnismäßig ist Leute mit Gewalt vom Grenzübertritt abzuhalten das muss wohl erstmal ein Gericht klären vorher ist das alles nur geblubber.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. Februar 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Das ist aber ein generelles Problem das wir hier haben fängt schon mit der 5% Hürde an damit kann schon gar nicht jeder Vertreten sein.
> Es muss sich einfach Grundlegend was ändern vorallem bei den Wählern.


So sehe ich das auch. 
Gerade in Sachsen und Bayern haben wir das Problem, dass die Leute egal wie unzufrieden sind immer wieder die CDU/CSU wählen gehen und diese Partei daher auch seit der Gründung der beiden Freistaaten regieren. 
Und die Basis der Parteien (auch die der SPD und der Linken) besteht fast nur noch aus Rentnern die keine Lust haben die eigene Meinung auch zu vertreten.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Aber ich würde Gummigeschosse scharfen Waffen schon vorziehen.



Und das ist also kein schießen?
Schon mal jemanden mit einem Gummigeschoss aus geringer Entfernung ins Gesicht geschossen?
Da kann das Auge schon mal bei drauf gehen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. Februar 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Was das ganze mit dem Schießen und Scheißen an der Grenze angeht ist immer noch die große Frage ob es überhaupt Verhältnismäßig ist Leute mit Gewalt vom Grenzübertritt abzuhalten das muss wohl erstmal ein Gericht klären vorher ist das alles nur geblubber.


Ich wäre auch dafür, es erstmal vom Verfassungsgericht klären zu lassen. 
Es spielt aber auch keine Rolle ob wir selber schießen oder andere dafür bezahlen an ihren Grenzen zu schießen und uns dann rausreden und diese Handlungen kritisieren.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (28. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die AfD hat nie von einem "Schießbefehl" gesprochen. Aber dann müsste man ja auch mal das komplette Interview anschauen.
> 
> Ich würde auch mal wissen, welche Partei aus seiner Sicht dann eine Alternative wäre ?
> Ich würde da einfach gerne mal einen Vorschlag hören.





> Wenn ein Grenzübertritt illegal erfolgt, wenn derjenige, der diese illegale Handlung begeht, die rechtswidrig ist und die geahndet werden muss, nicht darauf reagiert, dass dann nach den Regeln dieses Gesetzes [unmittelbarer Zwang] auch von der Schusswaffe als letzte Möglichkeit Gebrauch zu machen ist.


Ich bin schon nicht so verkorkst, dass ich mir von der BILD, Focus oder anderen Clickbaiting-Newspages irgendeinen Müll vorlegen lasse.

Generell bin ich ja nicht gegen ein präventives Verhalten, aber wenn du jemanden erschießt, wenn sich da Personen kloppen, ist das sehr kontraproduktiv an einer Grenze eine Massenpanik auszulösen.
Wenn da jetzt 2000 Leute an einer Grenze stehen und plötzlich fällt ein Schuss und somit auch eine Person zu Boden, denkst du dann, dass die anderen seelenruhig dort stehen bleiben?
Die werden entweder weglaufen (was ich für unrealistisch halte) oder Richtung Deutschland stürmen.
Willst du bei letzterem den Boden mit 9mm-Hülsen schmücken? 


Aktuell würde ich keine Partei wählen. Niemand will sich dem Flüchtlingsproblem stellen und die politischen Ansichten gefallen mir nicht. Im Moment gibt es nur links und rechts. Eine Mischung aus beidem gibt es nicht wirklich.
Aktuell wäre das dann "Alle Flüchtlinge rein." oder "Alle Flüchtlinge raus." Ein "Flüchtlinge ja, aber die Wurzel des Problems bekämpfen, so dass sie nicht lange hier bleiben müssen und zurück in die Heimat dürfen." gibt es nur unter Frau Merkel und wie die als USA-Marionette handelt, will ich mir nicht länger ansehen.

Wäre Syrien ein stabiles Land, müsste niemand durch die halbe Welt reisen, weil es dort die selben Standards geben würde, wie hier.
Wenn Russland aber Zivilisten zerbombt und die Türkei und Assad die syrische Bevölkerung abmetzelt, wird Syrien so schnell kein stabiles Land.


the_leon schrieb:


> Das mit dem schießen an Grenzen hat nicht nur die AfD gesagt.


Die anderen Personen auf dem Bild, sind genauso irrelevant für mich, wie ein Sack Reis, der in China umfällt. 
Keine dieser Parteien würde ich wählen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Die werden entweder weglaufen (was ich für unrealistisch halte) oder Richtung Deutschland stürmen.
> Willst du bei letzterem den Boden mit 9mm-Hülsen schmücken?


Um Tode und Verletze auf Seiten der Polizei oder auf Seiten der Bevölkerung (eine Masse von Menschen die durch einen Schuss in Angst und Wut gerät ist unberechenbar, unabhängig der Herkunft), im diesem Notfall muss man alle Optionen offen lassen.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Aktuell würde ich keine Partei wählen. Niemand will sich dem Flüchtlingsproblem stellen und die politischen Ansichten gefallen mir nicht. Im Moment gibt es nur links und rechts. Eine Mischung aus beidem gibt es nicht wirklich.


Da sind wir einer Meinung. 



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wäre Syrien ein stabiles Land, müsste niemand durch die halbe Welt reisen, weil es dort die selben Standards geben würde, wie hier.
> Wenn Russland aber Zivilisten zerbombt und die Türkei und Assad die syrische Bevölkerung abmetzelt, wird Syrien so schnell kein stabiles Land.


Syrien war aufgrund der zu vielen Kulturen und der "unnatürlichen Grenzziehungen" nach dem Zusammenbruch des Osmanischen Reiches nie wirklich ein stabiles Land.
Der Bürgerkrieg war nur noch eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Februar 2016)

Und wenn dieses Szenario Eintritt, weiß es morgen die ganze Welt und keiner kommt mehr.


----------



## the_leon (28. Februar 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Die anderen Personen auf dem Bild, sind genauso irrelevant für mich, wie ein Sack Reis, der in China umfällt.
> Keine dieser Parteien würde ich wählen.



Es sind nicht nur Parteien, sondern auch christliche Organisationen


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht um Priorisierung in der Politik. Wenn es Dir wirklich um mehr soziale Gerechtigkeit im Land geht, dann wähle die Linken und stimme nicht gegen die Flüchtlinge.



Ich habe schon bei denn letzten beiden Bundestagswahlen Die Linke gewählt. Ich sehe absolut keinen Grund warum ich jetzt die AfD wählen sollte, oder irgend jemand anderes, um meinen Protest gegen unsere Politik auszudrücken...
Dazu ist Die Linke bestens geeignet und muss ich mir nicht mehr ernsthafte Sorgen machen, täten sie es theoretisch mal schaffen auf eine regierungsfähige Ergebnise zu bringen, das sie schlechter wären als CDU/ CSU, SPD, FDP, oder B90 die Grünen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Dazu ist Die Linke bestens geeignet und muss ich mir nicht mehr ernsthafte Sorgen machen, täten sie es theoretisch mal schaffen auf eine regierungsfähige Ergebnise zu bringen, das sie schlechter wären als CDU/ CSU, SPD, FDP, oder B90 die Grünen.


Wird sie aber wahrscheinlich nie erreichen. 
Das liegt vor allem daran, dass die Linken im Westen nicht gewählt wird dafür aber die Grünen. 
Das sieht man an allen Wahlanalysen und an den fast gleichstarken Ergebnissen um die 9-11%. Dazu müsste die Linken mal ein Bündnis mit den Grünen eingehen. 

Ich gebe ich war der Linken vor der Flüchtlingskrise auch nicht abgeneigt. Jedoch ist ihr Programm teilweise genauso unrealistisch wie viele Stellen im Programm der AfD.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wird sie aber wahrscheinlich nie erreichen.
> Das liegt vor allem daran, dass die Linken im Westen nicht gewählt wird dafür aber die Grünen.
> Das sieht man an allen Wahlanalysen und an den fast gleichstarken Ergebnissen um die 9-11%. Dazu müsste die Linken mal ein Bündnis mit den Grünen eingehen.



Müssen sie ja auch nicht, jede Stimme die die alteingesessenen Partein von CDU/CSU, SPD, Grünen und FDP nicht bekommen und in einem Sitz für eine soziale Partei wie Die Linke resultieren kann ist prinzipiell eine gute Stimme und besser als wenn man garnicht wählen geht.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich gebe ich war der Linken vor der Flüchtlingskrise auch nicht abgeneigt. Jedoch ist ihr Programm teilweise genauso unrealistisch wie viele Stellen im Programm der AfD.



Ja ihr Konzept zur Flüchtlingskrise ist nicht wesentlich besser, trotzdem ist es immer noch die beste Alternative die man bei der Wahl mMn. hat...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja ihr Konzept zur Flüchtlingskrise ist nicht wesentlich besser, trotzdem ist es immer noch die beste Alternative die man bei der Wahl mMn. hat...


Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass wenn man eine Änderung haben will entweder die AfD oder die Linke wählen muss, denn mit jeder anderen Partei würde die Union theoretisch koalieren. 
Am besten wäre es wenn beide Parteien stark im Bundestag verankert sind.

Die CDU ist heute nur eine SPD light und die Grünen sind eine CDU light geworden.


----------



## efdev (28. Februar 2016)

Oder die Partei schafft es noch weiter aber dafür hat Deutschland glaube nicht genug Humor


----------



## Verminaard (28. Februar 2016)

Sonneborn im Bundestag, ich glaub das wuerd ich richtig feiern!


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Sonneborn im Bundestag, ich glaub das wuerd ich richtig feiern!


Im Europaparlament sitzt er ja schon. 


Im Video: Aktivisten werfen AfD-Frau Beatrix von Storch Torte ins Gesicht  - Video - Video - FOCUS Online
Und die Medien feiern die Linksextremisten auch noch.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Februar 2016)

*Nightslaver* 

Bist du sicher, dass Die Linke mit deinen Positionen zur Flüchtlingspolitik übereinstimmt? Flüchtlinge willkommen, keine Obergrenze, keine Kontingente, keine Grenzkontrollen, für eine Verteilungsquote in der EU (obwohl die praktisch nicht durchzusetzen ist), gegen die Senkung von Anreizen usw. 

DIE LINKE: Fluchtlinge willkommen


----------



## efdev (28. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Im Europaparlament sitzt er ja schon.
> 
> 
> Im Video: Aktivisten werfen AfD-Frau Beatrix von Storch Torte ins Gesicht  - Video - Video - FOCUS Online
> Und die Medien feiern die Linksextremisten auch noch.



Das mit der Torte finde ich aber auch Lustig unabhängig davon wen es erwischt


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Februar 2016)

Mit der Torte im Gesicht sieht sie wenigstens nicht mehr so hässlich aus. Das ist also im Interesse aller.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. Februar 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Das mit der Torte finde ich aber auch Lustig unabhängig davon wen es erwischt


Wäre es aber umgedreht würde es einen Aufschrei geben und Maas und Gabriel würden vor "Weimarer Verhältnissen" waren und Merkel würde von seelischer Kälte sprechen. 
Mir ist die von Storch aber auch äußerst unsympathisch.


Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Mit der Torte im Gesicht sieht sie wenigstens nicht mehr so hässlich aus. Das ist also im Interesse aller.


Dann bräuchten wir aber ganz schön viele Torten für den Bundestag, wenn man danach gehen würde. 
Und die Torten würde ich lieber essen.


Studie aus Gabriel-Ministerium: Geheimpapier behauptet: Schliesst Deutschland die Grenzen, kostet das kaum etwas - Video - Video - FOCUS Online
Die Grenzsicherung ist doch nicht so teuer...


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> *Nightslaver*
> 
> Bist du sicher, dass Die Linke mit deinen Positionen zur Flüchtlingspolitik übereinstimmt? Flüchtlinge willkommen, keine Obergrenze, keine Kontingente, keine Grenzkontrollen, für eine Verteilungsquote in der EU (obwohl die praktisch nicht durchzusetzen ist), gegen die Senkung von Anreizen usw.
> 
> DIE LINKE: Fluchtlinge willkommen



Eine Partei die mehr für die sozial Schwachen / die soziale Gerechtigkeit tun will, die Auslandseinsätze der Bundeswehr ablehnt, die unter anderem auch die Politik unterstützen die Gründe schaft wieso Menschen hier her kommen um ein besseres Leben zu finden, ist mir 10x mal lieber als eine Partei die zwar vieleicht mit radikalen Methoden denn Flüchtlingsstrom angeht aber anonsten auch nur eine  Partei ist die auf  nationalen Schmusekurs mit der Wirtschaft und Vermögenden geht, sowie wenig inhaltliches Fundament zu bieten hat.  

Denn lieber eine Partei wählen die kleinere inhaltliche Übel hat aber durchaus auch brauchbaren Inhalt, als eine Partei wie die AfD die außer einem Thema (Flüchtlinge) wenig überzeugendes von sich gibt und selbst bei dem einen Thema im Grunde kein vernünftiges Konzept (wie, wodurch, womit, ect.) mit langfristigen Lösungen zu bieten hat.

Also ja, ich stimme wesentlich ehr mit dem Inhalt der Linken überein als mit dem der AfD.



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Mit der Torte im Gesicht sieht sie wenigstens  nicht mehr so hässlich aus. Das ist also im Interesse aller.



Du weißt aber schon das so eine Äußerung diskriminierend ist? Da niemand etwas für sein Aussehn, genau wie für seine Hautfarbe, kann?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon das so eine Äußerung diskriminierend ist? Da niemand etwas für sein Aussehn, genau wie für seine Hautfarbe, kann?


Das kann man ändern, ich sag nur Michael Jackson.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das kann man ändern, ich sag nur Michael Jackson.



Was das Aussehn oder die Hautfarbe? Letztere war bei ihm auf eine Pigmentstörung zurück zu führen und nicht auf Albinisierer wie er ihn Iron Sky von Doktor Richter an Washington angewandt wurde.


----------



## Seeefe (28. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Studie aus Gabriel-Ministerium: Geheimpapier behauptet: Schliesst Deutschland die Grenzen, kostet das kaum etwas - Video - Video - FOCUS Online
> Die Grenzsicherung ist doch nicht so teuer...



Kann jeder für sich sehen wie er will, für mich wäre die Grenzschließung ein Einschnitt in meine Vorstellung von "Freiheit" in Europa. Zudem wäre das meiner Meinung nach auch der beschlossene Anfang vom Ende der EU und die Rückkehr zu den klassischen Nationalstaaten. 

Und warum? Weil man es nicht schafft ein paar Menschen unterzubringen bzw. wieder abzuschieben bzw. sich in der EU zu einigen. Denn die Zahl von 1.000.000 ist groß, auf Deutschland bezogen aber klein, auf ganz Europa mehr als mickrig. Einfach weil man nicht konsequent sein kann.


----------



## Threshold (28. Februar 2016)

Bei der EU geht es sowieso nur um Wirtschaftsinteressen und wer welchen Kuchen bekommt.
Sobald die Staaten mal gefordert sind, wird gemeckert, ignoriert und geschachert.
Wenn ich lesen, was da gerade für ein Aufriss gemacht wird, damit die Briten in der EU bleiben, kriege ich das Kotzen.
Dann weg mit den Briten. Sollen sie zusehen, wo sie mit ihrem Finanzmarkt bleibe, denn was anderes haben die Briten ja nicht mehr.
Hätten sich die Schotten mal abspalten sollen.


----------



## Seeefe (28. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei der EU geht es sowieso nur um Wirtschaftsinteressen und wer welchen Kuchen bekommt.
> Sobald die Staaten mal gefordert sind, wird gemeckert, ignoriert und geschachert.
> Wenn ich lesen, was da gerade für ein Aufriss gemacht wird, damit die Briten in der EU bleiben, kriege ich das Kotzen.
> Dann weg mit den Briten. Sollen sie zusehen, wo sie mit ihrem Finanzmarkt bleibe, denn was anderes haben die Briten ja nicht mehr.
> Hätten sich die Schotten mal abspalten sollen.



Stimme allem zu. Vor allem der Punkt mit GB, den ich auch vollkommen nicht nachvollziehen kann (Jeder ist gleich nur die Briten sind auf ihrer Insel wieder gleicher). Aber trotzdem finde ich, würde Europa mit der EU (vor allem in diesen Zeiten) wesentlich mehr verlieren als gewinnen, würde sie auseinander brechen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du weißt aber schon das so eine Äußerung diskriminierend ist? Da niemand  etwas für sein Aussehn, genau wie für seine Hautfarbe, kann?



Nö, das ist Humor. Humor geht fast immer zu Lasten von irgendwem. Wenn man keinen Humor hat, dann kann man auch die Heute Show als eine Aneinanderreihung von Diskriminierungen sehen. (Deswegen kriegt die Heute Show auch ständig Beschwerden und Hassmails)


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. Februar 2016)

Wenn man mal konsequent gemeinsam die EU-Außengrenze sichern würde müssten auch nicht einzelne Staaten die eigenen Grenzen schließen.
Aber man bezahlt lieber wieder die Türkei damit die verhindert, dass mehr Flüchtlinge nach Europa kommen obwohl sie selbst teilweise erst für die Fluchtgründe sorgen. 
So oder so Deutschland soll immer den Zahlmeister der EU spielen, aber uns hilft dann niemand.



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Nö, das ist Humor. Humor geht fast immer zu Lasten von irgendwem. Wenn man keinen Humor hat, dann kann man auch die Heute Show als eine Aneinanderreihung von Diskriminierungen sehen.


Wer über sich selbst lachen kann, darf auch über andere lachen.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Nö, das ist Humor. Humor geht fast immer zu Lasten von irgendwem. Wenn man keinen Humor hat, dann kann man auch die Heute Show als eine Aneinanderreihung von Diskriminierungen sehen. (Deswegen kriegt die Heute Show auch ständig Beschwerden und Hassmails)



Die Heute Show macht aber auch Satire die recht eindeutige Themen und Standpunkte ins lächerliche zieht, sich darüber lustig macht.  Du hingegen hast einfach nur gesagt das die Frau hässlich wäre und die Torte das gut verdeckt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. Februar 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Heute Show macht aber auch Satire die recht eindeutige Themen und Standpunkte ins lächerliche zieht, sich darüber lustig macht.  Du hingegen hast einfach nur gesagt das die Frau hässlich wäre und die Torte das gut verdeckt.



Ja, stimmt ja auch.


----------



## Verminaard (28. Februar 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Und warum? Weil man es nicht schafft ein paar Menschen unterzubringen bzw. wieder abzuschieben bzw. sich in der EU zu einigen. Denn die Zahl von 1.000.000 ist groß, auf Deutschland bezogen aber klein, auf ganz Europa mehr als mickrig. Einfach weil man nicht konsequent sein kann.



Das mit der EU einigen haette Merkel vorher machen sollen bevor sie die EU vor vollendeten Tatsachen stellt und dann fordert das jeder mitzieht.
Wobei es an Utopie grenzt, wenn man sich hier schnelle Entscheidugen seitens der Gesamt-EU vorstellt. Aber da haette Deutschland genug Mittel gehabt um eine schnelle Entscheidung zu finden.
Letztendlich gilt auch fuer die EU ein Demokratieprinzip. Haetten sich zu viele Staaten geweigert, dann haette man das einfach zu akzeptieren. 
Wuerde man dann trotzdem national eine andere Meinung haben, koennte man eine eigene Entscheidung treffen, aber dann damit leben.

Was Merkel gemacht hat, einfach Dublinabkommen ausser Kraft setzen und eine Botschaft in die Welt setzen, geht einfach so nicht.
Zu Allem hat sie noch den Transitlaendern eine enorme Buerde aufgelastet, ohne deren Zustimmung.

Ich kanns nicht oft genug erwaehnen, ohne einheitliche Leistungen fuer Fluechtlinge, wird kaum einer irgendwohin verteilt werden koennen. Die Menschen werden immer dorthin gehen wo sie glauben das es am Besten fuer sie ist.
Was absolut verstaendlich ist.
Hier haben wir 2 große Probleme mit Europa, die sich nicht mal eben beseitigen lassen.

Die ganzen Abschiebungen die letztendlich an den Herkunftslaendern scheitern sind auch ein Problem, welches nicht konsequent genug angegangen wird.


Natuerlich sind 1000000 zusaetzliche Menschen fuer Deutschland nicht wirklich das Problem. 
Es kann aber keiner genau sagen wieviel es wirklich sind.
Wie groß wird der zu erwartende Nachzug sein?
Wie sieht das ueber paar Jahre aus? Jedes Jahr 1000000 wird nach wieviel Jahren ein Problem, jetzt ohne Nachzug? Und mit Nachzug?

Hinzu kommen die ganzen sozialen Reiberein die u.A Nightslaver aufgezaehlt hatte.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. Februar 2016)

Der Familiennachzug wird mindestens den Faktor 3 oder sogar 5 mitbringen.
Man darf nicht vergessen, dass in den arabischen Raum Familien noch so groß sind wie in Europa vor 80 Jahren und das in manchen Fällen (aber selten) einige Männer sogar mehrere Frauen mit Kindern hat. 
3-7 Kinder sind im arabischen Raum nicht unüblich. 
Und diese Kinder sind nach der Anerkennung des Asylantrags oder der Duldung in Deutschland schulpflichtig und bei den sowieso zu vielen Baustellen und Problemen im Bildungssystem und der Lehrermangel seit Jahren, sehe ich da einen Zusammenbruch auf uns zu kommen.

Das mit den Abschiebungen lässt sich leicht mit Streichung der Entwicklungshilfen und Wirtschaftssanktionen regeln.


----------



## Sparanus (28. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Im Europaparlament sitzt er ja schon.
> 
> 
> Im Video: Aktivisten werfen AfD-Frau Beatrix von Storch Torte ins Gesicht  - Video - Video - FOCUS Online
> Und die Medien feiern die Linksextremisten auch noch.



Die Verhältnisse werden schlimmer, vor 25 Jahren hat man noch mit einzelnen Zutaten geworfen


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2016)

Wie man mit Verbrecher umzugehen hat:

Fall Philip Chism: 40 Jahre Gefängnis fur Mord an der eigenen Lehrerin 



			
				Die Welt schrieb:
			
		

> Für diese Tat wurde der mittlerweile *17 Jahre alte Schüler *nun zu einer Haftstrafe von 25 Jahren für den Mord und *zu einer Strafe von jeweils 40 Jahren für die Vergewaltigung *und schweren Raubes verurteilt.



Da kann Deutschland (und Europa) noch was lernen.

Hier hingegen ein "Flüchtling" in Österreich:

Shitstorm nach Vergewaltigungsurteil - KURIER.at



			
				Kurier schrieb:
			
		

> Ein zum Tatzeitpunkt *17 Jahre alter Asylwerber aus Afghanistan *hatte im September in Traiskirchen eine 72-jährige Pensionistin an einem Flussufer niedergeschlagen und vergewaltigt. Er war voll geständig und wurde vom Schöffensenat unter Vorsitz der besagten Richterin zu *20 Monaten unbedingter Freiheitsstrafe *verurteilt.



Beide Täter 17 Jahre alt.

Fazit:

Vergewalltigung in den USA: 40 Jahre
Vergewalltigung in Österreich: 20 Monate

Noch Fragen? Kein Wunder, dass uns die Invasoren nicht ernstnehmen und auslachen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. Februar 2016)

Die Schweizer haben sich von der Hetze aus Deutschland blenden lassen:Schweiz: Durchsetzungsinitiative abgelehnt, SVP geschlagen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Aber wenigstens durften die abstimmen, wir in Deutschland sind nur dazu gut genug Steuern zu zahlen...

@Kaaruzo
Der war doch traumatisiert, da ist das doch nicht so schlimm. Was lief die Österreicherin auch im eigenen Land alleine rum...


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2016)

@Computer sagt nein, der hier vermutlich auch:



			
				Bild schrieb:
			
		

> Jetzt wurde *Schläger Samet M. *(25) vom Amtsgericht nur zu *18 Monaten auf Bewährung und 300 Stunden gemeinnütziger Arbeit verurteilt *– wegen gefährlicher Körperverletzung.



Das ist ein Witz. Wer soll denn da denn Rechtsstaat noch ernst nehmen?

Gleich kommen bestimmt wieder die üblichen Berufsempörten und werden sich beschweren.

Aber nicht über das Strafmaß, sondern über die Quelle.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist ein Witz. Wer soll denn da denn Rechtsstaat noch ernst nehmen?


Und Leute die eingreifen und Menschen vor Übergriffen schützen müssen am Ende noch mit einer Anzeige und Verurteilung wegen Körperverletzung rechnen.
Manchmal kommen sogar Helfer in den Knast und die Verbrecher dürfen direkt weiter machen.

Diese Urteile sind mMn eine Schande für Deutschland !


----------



## efdev (28. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die Schweizer haben sich von der Hetze aus Deutschland blenden lassen:Schweiz: Durchsetzungsinitiative abgelehnt, SVP geschlagen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Aber wenigstens durften die abstimmen, wir in Deutschland sind nur dazu gut genug Steuern zu zahlen...



Zum Glück das ist ein schwachsinn was die SVP da machen wollte


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. Februar 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Vielen Dank, dass du es für Forumverhältnisse sehr ausführlich erklärt hast. Das weiß ich zu schätzen. Ich werde mir deine Erklärung morgen noch mal durchlesen, wenn mein Verstand etwas frischer ist. Das werde ich dann auch mal auswendig lernen, denn es schadet nicht, so etwas zu wissen. Bist du eigentlich Biologe oder einfach nur sehr belesen?



Habe das Ganze mal studiert, aber auch weiterhin persönliches Interesse an Evolutionsbiologie 




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nicht selten wie mit Schwerstverbrechern, es geht ja nicht darum das diese Rassisten nicht sagen dürfen was sie denken, solange das situiert passiert (ok, das passiert natürlich ehr selten), ich denke eigentlich meine vorgetäuschte Ansicht zu dunkelhäutigen Menschen war da eindeutig genug was ich unter einer gemäßigten Äußerung verstehe. Schließlich haben wir freie Meinungsäußerung, da muss auch sowas möglich sein.
> ...
> Das wäre ja dann nicht mehr privat, außer man würde in seiner Mittagspause irgendwo in einem Raum sitzen wo man defnitiv nicht von jemanden denn das verletzen könnte gestört wird, da können die dann soviele Rassistenwitze reißen wie sie lustig sind. Sobald das allerdings jemand mitbekommt der sich daran stören könnte ist es aber eben definitiv öffentlich.
> ...
> ...



Und genau da beißen sich "private" Meinungsäußerung und Redefreiheit: Die Erziehung der eigenen Kinder ist nicht privat, sondern entscheidet darüber, wie sich die Gesellschaft der nächsten Generation entwickelt. Gespräche im Kollegenkreis sind nicht rein privat, denn sie entscheiden darüber, wer als Kollege überhaupt teilnehmen kann. Hier Rassissmus zu kultivieren führt sehr wohl zu Diskriminierung, wenn auch nicht unmittelbar, und ist somit eigentlich nicht zu tollerieren. Trotzdem tolleriert es die Gesellschaft und reagiert erst dann ablehnend (und das meist weiterhin ohne Konsequenzen, wenn es nicht um Personen in wichtiger Position oder um handgreifliche Taten geht), wenn rassisstische Thesen gegenüber einer größeren Öffentlichkeit verbreitet werden.
Und da fordert du noch mehr laisez faire? Kann ich erhlich gesagt nicht unterstützen. Rassissmus ist in keiner Form zu akzeptieren oder zu tollerieren und es gibt auch nur sehr wenig, was in irgend einer Situation wichtiger sein könnte. Wenn jemand so rassisstisch ist, dass er damit bei anderen hausieren geht, dann muss er in meinen Augen vollkommen zu Recht damit rechnen, dass darauf reagiert wird.



> Ja natürlich gibt es auch die besseren Mittel und werden diese angewendet, aber in den letzten paar Jahren hatte ich ehr denn Eindruck als wenn man auch lieber vermehrt zu weniger guten Mitteln greift und sich bei der Bekämpfung zunehmend selbst nicht mit Ruhm bekleckert, dabei waren unzulässige Rathausverbote, die Ablehnung an Diskusionen im beisein der AfD teilzunehmen und Schüsse auf Plakataufhänger, sowie Vorverurteilungen, wie im Fall der Handgranate auf den Container der Sicherheitsläute eines Flüchtlingsheims, mit die traurigen Höhepunkte der negativen Maßnahmen...



Eine nennenswerte Steigerung kann ich da nicht erkennen. Was du gerade aufgelistet hast waren schon fast alle größeren Ereignisse und so wirklich groß waren davon auch nur die Schüsse. Vorverurteilungen sind dagegen (leider) extrem weit verbreitet und dass es da ein einziges Mal auch Rechte zu unrecht erwischt hat ist kein gesondert hervorzuhebendes Problem, dass Lokalpolitiker keine Bühne für fragwürdige Gesinnungen bieten wollen kann ich auch unterstützen. Allenfalls die mangelnde Rechtskenntnis wäre in diesem Fall zu kritisieren, steht aber ebenfalls in einer langen, traurigen Tradition.
Um ehrlich zu sein: Wenn man sich anguckt, wieviele fremdenfeindliche Anschläge, populistische Veranstaltungen und politische Querschläger wir in den letzten Monaten hatten, dann ist die geringe Zahl von Eskalationen eigentlich sehr positiv zu bewerten. Das Rückgrat der Gegenwehr sind friedliche Gegendemonstrationen und polizeiliche Ermittlung (von letzterer leider sehr viel zu wenig...), die einzigen die eine Häufung von "falschen Mitteln" gegen Rechts sind für gewöhnlich die Rechten, die jeden einzelnen Fall bis zum Erbrechen ausschlachten um sich in einer Opferrolle zu präsentieren.
(sollen sie doch Asyl in Österreich beantragen  )



> Dieses Verhalten findest du in der Geschichte immer wieder, im Mittelalter waren es die Juden die recht wohlhabend waren, obwohl sie ausgegrenzt wurden (eigentlich war es das Ständesystem, sowie die Monarchie und Kirche daran schuld), nach dem für die Mittelmächte verlorenen ersten Weltkrieg war es der Kaiser denn man für die Hungersnot und denn verlorenen Krieg verantwortlich machte (obwohl dieser zwar eine Mitschuld daran trug, kann man die Hauptschuld wohl ehr bei den Militärs suchen die diesen Krieg schon eine Weile herbeisehnten) und heute sind es eben Flüchtlinge (obwohl Politiker und Wirtschaft für die sozialen Verfehlungen wohl zweifelsfrei viel ehr die zuständigen Schuldigen sind).
> 
> Weil, wie ich auch schon sagte, der Mensch im allgemeinen nun mal recht irrational und inkonsequent ist. Wenn er denn eigentlichen Schuldigen nicht dingfest bekommt sucht er  sich halt oft einen anderne "Schuldigen" denn er zur "Rechenschaft" ziehen kann, obwohl er wenig oder nichts für eine Misere kann.



Und an der Stelle hört bei mir ehrlich gesagt jedes Verständnis auf. Auf Leute, die so irrational und schlichtweg blöd sind, dass sie in das Denkmuster mittelalterlicher Progrome zurückfallen, muss die Politik keinen Schritt zu machen. Solche Leute gehören unter Beobachtung und beim kleinsten Anzeichen tätlicher Umsetzung ihrer Parolen in den Knast.

Und deutschen Politiker ist es eigentlich gar nicht so schwer, habhaft zu werden. Wir leben nämlich in einer Demokratie, in der man alle vier/fünf Jahre sogar aktiv dazu aufgefordert wird, Parteien rauszukegeln die viel ******* bauen.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann versuch das mal in  den USA auch nur im Ansatz durchzusetzen. Dort ist immer die erste  Frage, ob jemand weiss oder schwarz ist.



In der soziologischen Fachwelt? Stecke zwar nicht alzu tief drin, wäre mir aber vollkommen neu, dass da jemand aktiv von "black" und "white" sprechen würde. Die USA haben zwar ein massives Problem mit gesellschaftlichen Rassissmus, aber das heißt nicht, dass auch Wissenschaftler unfähig sind, ihrer Profession nachzugehen.




Kiryu schrieb:


> Selbst wenn wir annehmen, dass 25 oder gar 30% der Flüchtlinge auf ihrem Weg um ihre Habseligkeiten erleichtert worden sind erklärt das nicht, dass beispielsweise im Januar 77% aller Neuankömmlinge in Deutschland keinerlei Papiere vorweisen konnten.



Soll es auch nicht.



> Dann irrst du dich leider, ich habe es schlichtweg überlesen, kann vorkommen.



Erstaunlich, immerhin hast du selektiv aus der Mitte heraus zitiert. Ich werde aber gespannt darauf warten, dass du das lesen und antworten nachholst, wenn dir das eigentliche Thema doch wichtig sein sollte und es dir nicht nur um Hetze geht.




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich bin auch der Meinung, dass wenn man eine Änderung haben will entweder die AfD oder die Linke wählen muss, denn mit jeder anderen Partei würde die Union theoretisch koalieren.
> Am besten wäre es wenn beide Parteien stark im Bundestag verankert sind.



Was sollte letzteres bringen? Regiert wird mit Mehrheiten. Stimmen, die sich auf gegensätzliche Lager verteilen, heben sich entweder gegenseitig auf oder machen das gesamte System unregierbar (siehe 1931). Wer eine andere Politik haben will, sollte doch hoffentlich wissen, welche.
Und wer einfach nur Unzufriedenheit protestieren will, der kann das doch bitte mit Parteien machen, die später keinen Schaden anrichten...


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und wer einfach nur Unzufriedenheit protestieren will, der kann das doch bitte mit Parteien machen, die später keinen Schaden anrichten...



Mehr Schaden anrichten als die aktuelle Regierung wird auch leicht unmöglich.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. Februar 2016)

Ich wette, dass in spätestens 2 Bundestagswahlen die CDU mit der AfD koalieren würde. Und Merkel (falls sie da noch Kanzlerin ist) die Politik 1:1 übernimmt wie jetzt bei der SPD.
Die SPD hat auch bis vor kurzem nicht mit den Linken koalieren wollen, aber der Geruch der Macht ist eben verlockender als die Moral.

Sagen selbst Parteienforscher: Parteienforscher: "In zwei Legislaturperioden wird man die AfD als koalitionswurdig ansehen"


----------



## fipS09 (28. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mehr Schaden anrichten als die aktuelle Regierung wird auch leicht unmöglich.




Ohne jetzt den mittlerweile ausgeschlachteten Nazivergleich bringen zu wollen.. Meinst du so haben die Leute in den letzten hundert Jahren hier schon mal gedacht?


----------



## Kaaruzo (28. Februar 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ohne jetzt den mittlerweile ausgeschlachteten Nazivergleich bringen zu wollen.. Meinst du so haben die Leute in den letzten hundert Jahren hier schon mal gedacht?



Tut mir echt leid, aber ich verstehe deinen Satz gerade nicht. Wie meinst du das jetzt?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2016)

- Anzahl der Angestellten: Höchster Stand jemals in Deutschland
- Schuldenabbau

Da hatten wir schon schlechtere Regierungen ...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> - Anzahl der Angestellten: Höchster Stand jemals in Deutschland
> - Schuldenabbau


Die Angestellten haben aber ungerechte Lohnverhältnisse und mit dem Schuldenabbau wird's durch die Flüchtlingskrise auch wieder nichts. 
Schlechtere Regierungen hatten wir aber auf jeden Fall, zum Beispiel die letzte Regierung der Weimarer Republik unter Franz von Papen (Zentrum).

Schon wieder Ausschreitungen, was soll das ?: Ausschreitungen: Bengalos und Boller gegen Fluchtlinge in Chemnitz - DIE WELT
Das bringt niemanden etwas. Der Protest gehört *gewaltfrei* vor die Ämter, Landtage, Rathäuser und den Bundestag aber nicht vor Flüchtlingsheime.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die Angestellten haben aber ungerechte Lohnverhältnisse .


Und wen wählt man dagegen? Na, wen?



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Der Protest gehört *gewaltfrei* vor die Ämter, Landtage, Rathäuser und den Bundestag aber nicht vor Flüchtlingsheime.


Die hier beschriebe Partei und solche, die Mitglieder dieser Partei bei sich eingliedern, sind keine darum Alternative für Deutschland:
NPD-Verbotsverfahren: So verfolgen die Rechtsextremen ihre politischen Gegner - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wen wählt man dagegen? Na, wen?


Würde die Linke nicht in anderen Bereichen so unrealistische Forderungen und Ansichten haben wäre ich auch bereit diese zu wählen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die hier beschriebe Partei und solche, die Mitglieder dieser Partei bei sich eingliedern, sind keine darum Alternative für Deutschland:
> NPD-Verbotsverfahren: So verfolgen die Rechtsextremen ihre politischen Gegner - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Ein NPD-Verbot wird leider nicht dafür sorgen, dass diese Extremisten ihre Meinungen ändern im Gegenteil schlimmstenfalls gegen sie in den "Untergrund" und das muss man verhindern.
Hier ist die Justiz gefragt und der Verfassungsschutz.


----------



## Two-Face (28. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> - Anzahl der Angestellten: Höchster Stand jemals in Deutschland


Das liegt daran, dass der Staat oftmals durch seine Subventionen (insbesondere in der Automobilindustrie) indirekt den Arbeitnehmern ihren Lohn zahlt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> - Schuldenabbau


Auf Kosten der Arbeitnehmer im sozialen Bereich...

...und auf Griechenlands



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da hatten wir schon schlechtere Regierungen ...


Hätte unsere aktuelle Regierung schon vor 15 Jahren das Land regiert, wären unsere Truppen im Irak gelandet.
In Verbindung mit Merkels Aussetzpolitik, welche sogar noch die von Kohl in den Schatten stellt, fällt mir da jetzt ehrlichgesagt keine schlimmere ein.


----------



## Oberst Klink (29. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Würde die Linke nicht in anderen Bereichen so unrealistische Forderungen und Ansichten haben wäre ich auch bereit diese zu wählen.
> 
> 
> Ein NPD-Verbot wird leider nicht dafür sorgen, dass diese Extremisten ihre Meinungen ändern im Gegenteil schlimmstenfalls gegen sie in den "Untergrund" und das muss man verhindern.
> Hier ist die Justiz gefragt und der Verfassungsschutz.



Das gilt sowohl für Links- als auch Rechtsextremisten. Linke Zecken und Steinewerfer sind keinen deut besser als nazis.


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. Februar 2016)

"Viele Deutsche sind angesichts der Flüchtlingskrise voller  Sorge, Angst oder Zweifel. Nur *elf Prozent* der Menschen hierzulande  wollen einer Umfrage zufolge Flüchtlinge weiterhin ohne Begrenzung  aufnehmen."

Flüchtlinge: Über die Hälfte Deutschen glaubt an Integration - unter Bedingungen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## lunaticx (29. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mehr Schaden anrichten als die aktuelle Regierung wird auch leicht unmöglich.



Unmöglich ? Bezweifle ich stark ... 

Grenze dicht, ein Zerfall von Europa, die Aufgabe von wichtigen diplomatischen Beziehungen, etc ... 

Da geht noch einiges ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Grenze dicht,



Warum soll das schlimmer sein, als die aktuelle Praxis, dass man die Grenzen so gut wie gar nicht kontrolliert und hunderttausend illegale ins Land strömen?



lunaticx schrieb:


> ein Zerfall von Europa,



Achja, der Klassiker. 

Was genau soll den der „Zerfall von Europa“ bedeuten?

Kannst du das näher ausführen? 



lunaticx schrieb:


> die Aufgabe von wichtigen diplomatischen Beziehungen, etc ...



Welche „wichtigen diplomatischen Beziehungen“ stehen denn zur Disposition?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Unmöglich ? Bezweifle ich stark ...
> 
> Grenze dicht, ein Zerfall von Europa, die Aufgabe von wichtigen diplomatischen Beziehungen, etc ...
> 
> Da geht noch einiges ...


Aber genau das schaffen doch gerade die konservativen Parteien. Diese gottverdammten Nationalisten
mit Chauvinistischer Politik werden es in Kürze geschafft haben, Europa wieder zu befeindeten kleinen
und unbedeutenden Nationalstaaten zurück zu entwickeln mit für allen teuren Zollgrenzen, mit Aufrüstung,
mit gegenseitiger Spionage und drohendem Krieg.

Die Briten steigen aus, der Osten dreht durch, Östereich verhandelt über Griechische Grenzen ohne 
Griechenland und zwischen Frankreich und Deutschland gibt es so grundverschiedene Strategien zur 
Krisenbewältigung, dass der Bund ebenso zerfallen könnte. Dann wird es z.B. TIPP ohne europäische
Mitsprache geben. Man unterschreibt als unbedeutender Nationalstaat, oder es gibt Saktionen. Etc...

Es ist so erbärmlich, aber so sind die Menschen. Sie werden bekommen, was sie verdienen


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Februar 2016)

Die schöne neue Zeit ist angebrochen:

Da haben wir wieder mal einen „schönen“ Ausblick darauf, was uns noch in Deutschland bevorsteht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die schöne neue Zeit ist angebrochen:.


_"...welche in dem Einkaufstempel schon als gewaltbereite Sittenwächter amtsbekannt sind...."_

Klingt nach Polizei-und Justizversagen, oder? Aber komm, Straßengangs gabs immer, 
ob nun Rocker, Betrunkene, Nazis oder religiöse Eiferer ist den Zusammengeschlagenen
vermutlich egal. Aber alle Gruppen haben eines gemeinsam: Es sind MÄNNER

Was für unerträgliche Sittenwächter:
OBDACHLOSER VON 4 NAZIS ZUSAMMENGESCHLAGEN - DORTMUND MAI 212 - YouTube

Nazis überall:
In der „NSU-Heimat“ wurden drei indische Studenten von Neonazis zusammengeschlagen | VICE | Deutschland
Indische Studenten wurden in Jena offenbar von Nazis verprugelt | Thuringer Allgemeine

Bei uns ist der Terror schon länger angekommen. Auch hier heißt es zurecht "Polizeiversagen"
Ausgeschlagene Zahne, Gehirnerschutterungen, innere Blutungen - Storungsmelder


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> _"...welche in dem Einkaufstempel schon als gewaltbereite Sittenwächter amtsbekannt sind...."_
> 
> Klingt nach Polizei-und Justizversagen, oder? Aber komm, Straßengangs gabs immer,
> ob nun Rocker, Betrunkene, Nazis oder religiöse Eiferer ist den Zusammengeschlagenen
> ...



Wenn wir schon genug einheimische Probleme haben (so verstehe ich deinen Beitrag) wozu dann neue Probleme importieren? 

Das ist doch unlogisch.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das ist doch unlogisch.


Logisch wäre eine Stärkung der Polizei und ein Vorgehen gegen alle Straftäter im Land. Aber darauf warte ich schon dreißig Jahre.


----------



## Deimos (29. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die Schweizer haben sich von der Hetze aus Deutschland blenden lassen:Schweiz: Durchsetzungsinitiative abgelehnt, SVP geschlagen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Aber wenigstens durften die abstimmen, wir in Deutschland sind nur dazu gut genug Steuern zu zahlen...


Ich hätte Zweifel an der Vernunft der Schweizer bekommen, wäre die Initiative angenommen worden. 

Die notwendigen Gesetze für einen unzimperlichen Umgang mit kriminellen Ausländern existieren bzw. sind in der Umsetzung. Dazu bedarf es keiner Initiative, die am Stuhl der Gewaltentrennung sägt. Ich hätte diese Entwicklung äusserst befremdlich und gefährlich gefunden.


----------



## Ich 15 (29. Februar 2016)

Die Polizei ist doch schon lange total überfordert. Da die Ausbildung zum Polizisten auch mehrere Jahre dauert wird sich da so schnell nichts tun. Wenn jetzt aber wieder hunderttausende zu uns kommen  wird es richtig Übel. Einerseits gibt es dann wieder viele neu importierte  Problemfälle, andererseits werden dann Rechtsextreme Taten auch zunehme.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber genau das schaffen doch gerade  die konservativen Parteien. Diese gottverdammten Nationalisten
> mit Chauvinistischer Politik werden es in Kürze geschafft haben, Europa wieder zu befeindeten kleinen
> und unbedeutenden Nationalstaaten zurück zu entwickeln mit für allen teuren Zollgrenzen, mit Aufrüstung,
> mit gegenseitiger Spionage und drohendem Krieg.


Diese Parteien gewinnen auch dank Merkel an Zustimmung. Merkel/ die GK ist das Beste, was rechten Parteien in Europa und Deutschland passieren konnte. 


> Die Briten steigen aus, der Osten dreht durch, Östereich verhandelt über Griechische Grenzen ohne
> Griechenland und zwischen Frankreich und Deutschland gibt es so grundverschiedene Strategien zur
> Krisenbewältigung, dass der Bund ebenso zerfallen könnte. Dann wird es z.B. TIPP ohne europäische
> Mitsprache geben.


Weil Merkel meint gegen den Strom schwimmen zu müssen. Alle in Europa sind gegen Merkels Politik. Der Konsens ist eigentlich schon längst gefunden nur Merkel will wieder ihr Ding machen.


----------



## Oberst Klink (29. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> - Anzahl der Angestellten: Höchster Stand jemals in Deutschland
> - Schuldenabbau
> 
> Da hatten wir schon schlechtere Regierungen ...



Und zu welchem Preis? Leiharbeit, prekäre Beschäftigungsverhältnisse, 450€-Jobs. 
Wie viele dieser Beschäftigten müssen aufstocken um über die Runden zu kommen. Ganz großes Kino, echt. Sowas naives wie du ist mir lange nicht mehr untergekommen und ich hab schon viele Naivlinge erlebt.


----------



## Oberst Klink (29. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Logisch wäre eine Stärkung der Polizei und ein Vorgehen gegen alle Straftäter im Land. Aber darauf warte ich schon dreißig Jahre.



Logisch wäre es gewesen, die Polizei nicht schon seit Jahren zu schwächen, denn die Kräfte die jetzt fehlen, holt man nicht einfach mal von heute auf morgen dazu. Das ist ein Ergebnis verfehlter Politik der vergangenen Merkel- und Schröder-Regierungen. Das hätte man sich besser mal vorher überlegen sollen. 

Und wenn der Polizei mehr und mehr die Puste ausgeht, werden die Bürger das Recht selbst in die Hand nehmen. Die Selbstjustiz wird zunehmen und kaum jemand wird das noch verhindern können. 

Das zusammen mit der grenzdebilen Willkommenskultur der Kanzlerin und wir haben den Salat.


----------



## Threshold (29. Februar 2016)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Die Selbstjustiz wird zunehmen und kaum jemand wird das noch verhindern können.



Jetzt übertreibst du aber deutlich.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jetzt übertreibst du aber deutlich.



Wieso? In vergleichbaren Threads wurden auch auf Schweden gezeigt und davor gewarnt, das sowas auch hier irgendwann kommen wird.

Hat kaum einer ernst genommen. Und was ist dann passiert? Genau Köln.

Ich denke Oberst Klink hat mit seiner Einschätzung Recht.


----------



## Threshold (29. Februar 2016)

Wieso Köln?
Welche Art der Selbstjustiz gab es denn in Köln?
Wurde jemand irgendwo aufgeknöpft?
Kann mich nicht daran erinnern.


----------



## Woohoo (29. Februar 2016)

Ein paar aktuelle Bilder von der griechischen Flüchtlingsfront.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ist doch klar, dass einige Länder sich jetzt selber schützen und sich vor dem deutschen Extremweg befreien wollen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso Köln?
> Welche Art der Selbstjustiz gab es denn in Köln?
> Wurde jemand irgendwo aufgeknöpft?
> Kann mich nicht daran erinnern.



Aufgeknöpft wurden dort nur die Frauen.


----------



## Threshold (29. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Aufgeknöpft wurden dort nur die Frauen.



Es geht um Selbstjustiz. Wo gab es die in Köln?


----------



## Woohoo (29. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht um Selbstjustiz. Wo gab es die in Köln?



Aso war nur ein Wortwitz von mir wegen Knopf öffnen. Selbstjustiz gab es in Köln wohl eher nicht. 

Mazedonien: Polizei setzt Tranengas gegen Fluchtlinge an Grenze ein - DIE WELT
_  Die Lage an der Grenze zwischen Griechenland und Mazedonien spitzt sich  zu. Hunderte Flüchtlinge versuchen die Absperrungen zu stürmen. Die  mazedonische Polizei treibt sie mit Tränengas zurück._

Warum hilft die EU dort nicht die Angreifer abzuwehren?


----------



## Threshold (29. Februar 2016)

Mir ging es darum, dass es keine Selbstjustiz geben wird, gab es auch nicht.
Davon sprechen, dass sie zunehmen wird und dass das keiner verhindern kann ist eben aus meiner Sicht völlig übertrieben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso Köln?
> Welche Art der Selbstjustiz gab es denn in Köln?
> Wurde jemand irgendwo aufgeknöpft?
> Kann mich nicht daran erinnern.



Lesen sollte man schon.

Es ging mir darum, dass schon vieles vor dem gewarnt wurde, und das als unrealistisch abgetan wurde, dann eingetreten ist.

In Köln ging es natürlich nicht um Selbstjustiz sondern, darum, dass schon lange vor Köln vor Sexualdelikten durch illegale Einwanderer gewart wurde. Und so ist es dann (leider) auch gekommen.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Ein paar aktuelle Bilder von der griechischen Flüchtlingsfront.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Man beachte die ganzen "Familien" auf den Bildern. Wir werden von vorne bis hinten verarscht.

Es ist eine Invasion junger Männer und keine "Flucht".


----------



## Threshold (29. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Lesen sollte man schon.
> 
> Es ging mir darum, dass schon vieles vor dem gewarnt wurde, und das als unrealistisch abgetan wurde, dann eingetreten ist.
> 
> In Köln ging es natürlich nicht um Selbstjustiz sondern, darum, dass schon lange vor Köln vor Sexualdelikten durch illegale Einwanderer gewart wurde. Und so ist es dann (leider) auch gekommen.



Und was hat das jetzt mit aufkommender Selbstjustiz zu tun, die man nicht verhindern kann?
Genau. Nichts.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was hat das jetzt mit aufkommender Selbstjustiz zu tun, die man nicht verhindern kann?
> Genau. Nichts.



Jetzt erkläre ich es dir und du kannst immer noch nicht lesen? Schwache Leistung.

Es geht darum, dass es sehr warscheinlich eintreten wird, genauso wie früher Sachen eingetreten sind, vor denen wir gewarnt haben (wie z.B. Köln).


----------



## Threshold (29. Februar 2016)

Ja ja, "wir" gewarnt haben.
Ich werfe mich weg.
Wie gesagt, Selbstjustiz in eine Sache, die du so schnell nicht haben wirst.
Oder denkst du echt, dass es in Deutschland dazu kommt, dass ein Mob durch die Straßen zieht und jeden Aufknöpft, der nicht in ihr Weltbild passt?

Und dass schwarze oder anders aussehende heute schon vom Mob, der überwiegend aus Deutschen besteht, verprügelt werden, hat ja nichts mit Selbstjustiz zu tun. Es hat ausschließlich was mit Fremdenfeindlichkeit zu tun.


----------



## CranberryPie (29. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es ist eine Invasion junger Männer und keine "Flucht".


Ganz üble Polemik, die du hier betreibst. Das sind überwiegend Neurochirurgen, Raketenwissenschaftler und Astrophysiker die uns hier bereichern wollen und werden und deine Hasskommentare werden sie genauso wenig aufhalten wie etwaige Grenzen, Gesetze und Abschiebungsanordungen. 

Merkels humanitärem Endsieg wird sich nichts in den Weg stellen.


----------



## Woohoo (29. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man beachte die ganzen "Familien" auf den Bildern. Wir werden von vorne bis hinten verarscht.
> Es ist eine Invasion junger Männer und keine "Flucht".



Die Hysterie und das Kinder mit nach vorne genommen werden kennt man schon seit Jahren von Bildern aus Nahost. Die Leute sind stark, organisiert, durchsetzungsbereit und wissen wie man Forderungen stellt.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass es sehr warscheinlich eintreten wird, genauso wie früher Sachen eingetreten sind, vor denen wir gewarnt haben (wie z.B. Köln).



Vielleicht müssen wir auch daran gewöhnen was heute in Moskau passiert ist. Halleluja hat die bestimmt nicht geschrien. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Oberst Klink (29. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jetzt übertreibst du aber deutlich.



Okay, warten wir mal ab. Dieses Jahr sollen noch mal mindestens eine Million "Flüchtlinge" kommen. Mal sehen wie sich das auswirkt. Die Behörden sind jetzt schon über der Belastungsgrenze.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja ja, "wir" gewarnt haben.
> Ich werfe mich weg.



Es wurde von einigen hier schon lange auf Schweden gezeigt und vor den dortigen Verhältnissen gewarnt.

Und nach Köln hat sich gezeigt, dass diese Warnungen berechtigt waren.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, Selbstjustiz in eine Sache, die du so schnell nicht haben wirst. Oder denkst du echt, dass es in Deutschland dazu kommt, dass ein Mob durch die Straßen zieht und jeden Aufknöpft, der nicht in ihr Weltbild passt?



Wenn weiter Politik *gegen* das Volk statt *für* das Volk, ja dann glaube ich das es soweit kommt.

Und diese Vorstellung macht mir Angst. Frau Merkel ruiniert in 10 Jahren was das deutsche Volk in jahrhundertlanger Arbeit aufgebaut hat.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und dass schwarze oder anders aussehende heute schon vom Mob, der überwiegend aus Deutschen besteht, verprügelt werden, hat ja nichts mit Selbstjustiz zu tun. Es hat ausschließlich was mit Fremdenfeindlichkeit zu tun.



Schöne Verdrehung von Tatsachen. Unterhalte dich mal mit Polizisten (vorzugsweise in Städten mit hohem Anteil an „Fachkräften“ und „Bereicherern“) darüber, wer vorwiegen Gewaltverbrechen begeht.

Kleiner Hinweis. Es sind nicht Peter und Hans.



CranberryPie schrieb:


> Ganz üble Polemik, die du hier betreibst. Das sind überwiegend *Neurochirurgen, Raketenwissenschaftler und Astrophysiker* die uns hier bereichern wollen und werden und deine Hasskommentare werden sie genauso wenig aufhalten wie etwaige Grenzen, Gesetze und Abschiebungsanordungen.
> 
> Merkels* humanitärem Endsieg* wird sich nichts in den Weg stellen.



Bitterböser Humor zur Mittagspause. Herrlich.

Vielen Dank für den Kommentar 



Woohoo schrieb:


> Vielleicht müssen wir auch daran gewöhnen was heute in Moskau passiert ist. Halleluja hat die bestimmt nicht geschrien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Das war bestimmt eine russische Außenzelle der NSU, um Einwanderer ins schlechte Bild zu rücken 

PS: Kurz geguckt, du hast (wenn wundert das) Recht. Eine Anhängerin der "Friedensreligion™"


----------



## Poulton (29. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Vielleicht müssen wir auch daran gewöhnen was heute in Moskau passiert ist. Halleluja hat die bestimmt nicht geschrien.


Leute lasst die Finger davon:


> [...]Bei ihrer Festnahme soll sie unter halluzinogenen Drogen gestanden haben.[...]
> 
> Tragodie in Moskau: Kindermadchen enthauptet vierjahriges Kind - n-tv.de


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Februar 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Leute lasst die Finger davon:



Die halluzinogene Droge von denen diese Menschen befallen sind, hat 5 Buchstaben und beginnt mit einem "I".


----------



## aloha84 (29. Februar 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Leute lasst die Finger davon:



Drogen?
Nein das kann nicht sein, wir alle wissen das der IS (ISLAMISTEN!) Leute köpft........also ist alles klar, die Frau gehört zum IS und ist Islamistin.
--> Und alle die an den Islam glauben, kommen hier her um uns zu köpfen.

Wer etwas anderes behauptet, isst Lügenkresse!


----------



## Deimos (29. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Vielleicht müssen wir auch daran gewöhnen was heute in Moskau passiert ist. Halleluja hat die bestimmt nicht geschrien.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nach eigener Aussage hatte ihre Tat keine religiösen Motivation. Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man beachte die ganzen "Familien" auf den Bildern. Wir werden von vorne bis hinten verarscht.
> 
> Es ist eine Invasion junger Männer und keine "Flucht".


Kannst du mir erläutern, wie diese Invasion aussehen soll und was sie zum Zweck hat?


----------



## Woohoo (29. Februar 2016)

War so ein Reflex wegen Köpfen, laut Zeugen „Allahu Akbar“  gerufen und so.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Februar 2016)

Deimos schrieb:


> Nach eigener Aussage hatte ihre Tat keine religiösen Motivation. Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun?



Grauenhafte Szenen: Frau in Burka lauft mit abgetrennten Kinderkopf durch Moskau | Berliner-Kurier.de

Das ist die Form der "Bereicherung" die uns erwartet, wenn immer mehr Anhänger der  "Friedensreligion™" zu uns kommen.

Dieser Soldat musste die fehlerhafte Einwanderungspolitik bereits mit seinem Leben bezahlen.

________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Mazedonien: Polizei setzt Tranengas gegen Fluchtlinge an Grenze ein - DIE WELT



			
				Die Welt schrieb:
			
		

> Die Lage an der Grenze zwischen Griechenland und Mazedonien spitzt sich zu. Hunderte Flüchtlinge versuchen die Absperrungen zu stürmen. *Die mazedonische Polizei treibt sie mit Tränengas zurück.*



Man kann also seine Grenzen schützen, wenn man will. Tränengas, Wasserwerfer, Pfefferspray und andere nichttödlichen Waffen sind da, um das Land zu schützen. Warum kann Mazedonien das, aber wir nicht?

PS: Man gucke sich mal wieder die Bilder im Artkiel an und wundert sich über die ganzen "Familien".


----------



## Two-Face (29. Februar 2016)

Dass in England Soldaten umgebracht werden (tolle Quelle übrigens), hat in der Regel weniger mit dem Wort, dass mit "I" anfängt und mit "m" aufhört, zu tun, sondern eher mit dem, dass mit "I" beginnt, aber mit "k" aufhört.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dass in England Soldaten umgebracht werden (tolle Quelle übrigens), hat in der Regel weniger mit dem Wort, dass mit "I" anfängt und mit "m" aufhört, zu tun, sondern eher mit dem, dass mit "I" beginnt, aber mit "k" aufhört.



Nur das die beide Moslms aus Nigeria und nicht dem Irak kamen. Dein Lösungswort passt also nicht. Es waren aber *Muslime*, also passt mein Lösungswort ganz gut.

Aber verleugnet ruhig weiter die Wahrheit. Paris und Köln haben wohl einigen immernoch nicht gereicht.



Deimos schrieb:


> Kannst du mir erläutern, wie diese Invasion aussehen soll und was sie zum Zweck hat?



Youth Bulge – Wikipedia

"Lieber Fluchtlinge aufnehmen": Saudi-Arabien will Deutschland 200 Moscheen spenden - und stosst auf heftige Kritik

Kommst du von selbst drauf, oder muss ich dir die Gleichung aufstellen?


----------



## Two-Face (29. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nur das die beide Moslms aus Nigeria und nicht dem Irak kamen. Dein Lösungswort passt also nicht. Es waren aber *Muslime*, also passt mein Lösungswort ganz gut.
> 
> Aber verleugnet ruhig weiter die Wahrheit. Paris und Köln haben wohl einigen immernoch nicht gereicht.


Och, jetzt berichtet die BILD plötzlich die Wahrheit?

Wird ja immer noch besser


----------



## Poulton (29. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> [...] sondern eher mit dem, dass mit "I" beginnt, aber mit "k" aufhört.


Ich steh gerade voll auf dem Schlauch. 


-------------------
Edit: jungle-world.com - Rechtspopulismus leicht gemacht, Teil 1: Es ist Natur
jungle-world.com - Rechtspopulismus leicht gemacht, Teil 2: Eine ins Metaphysische reichende Allianz


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Och, jetzt berichtet die BILD plötzlich die Wahrheit?
> 
> Wird ja immer noch besser



Wie immer auch an dich die Frage. Wo sind im vorliegenden Bericht inhaltliche oder sachliche Fehler?

Muss ja ein leichtes sein, die aufzuzeigen, oder?


----------



## Two-Face (29. Februar 2016)

Öhm, Gegenfrage, woher willst du wissen, was in dem Bericht stimmt und was nicht?

Es ist die BILD.
Ich hatte auch schon mal indirekt Erfahrung mit deren Aasgeiern gemacht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, Gegenfrage, woher willst du wissen, was in dem Bericht stimmt und was nicht? )



Ach also behauptest du, dass Lee Rigby nicht von zwei Muslimen ermordet wurde?

Darf ich das so verstehen?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Es ist die BILD.



Und wer hat darüber die Deutungshoheit, welche Quelle genehm ist und welche nicht?

Du hast die Quelle in Zweifel gezogen, also zeige mir sachliche oder inhaltliche Fehler auf.


----------



## Woohoo (29. Februar 2016)

Afghan woman in Athens: "We want to Germany, if they send us back, we protest, we burn us or blow us up in the air".




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Dagegen sind wir machtlos.
Bitte bleibt mit dieser Einstellung jenseits des Bosporus.  

Österreich unternimmt "radikale Maßnahmen". 
Nicht unkontrollierte unendlich viele Menschen ins Land lasssen = radikale Maßnahmen


----------



## Two-Face (29. Februar 2016)

Ich würde mal grundsätzlich nicht alles sofort wörtlich nehmen, was von einer Boulevard-Publikation so alles veröffentlicht wird.^^


----------



## Deimos (29. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> War so ein Reflex wegen Köpfen, laut Zeugen „Allahu Akbar“  gerufen und so.


Und? Wäre die Motivation eine religiöse, würde sie das voller Stolz verkünden. Sie hat die Sache, soweit ich gelesen habe, aber lediglich auf ihren Mann geschoben.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Youth Bulge – Wikipedia
> 
> "Lieber Fluchtlinge aufnehmen": Saudi-Arabien will Deutschland 200 Moscheen spenden - und stosst auf heftige Kritik
> 
> Kommst du von selbst drauf, oder muss ich dir die Gleichung aufstellen?


Du kannst dir die Herablassung sparen. Ich kenne das demographische Phänomen. Den zweiten Artikel kannte ich nicht
Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass du statt zwei Links etwas ausführlicher posten könntest, was du unter einer Invasion verstehst.
Das blanke Gefahrenpotenzial einer armen, unterbeschäftigten Männerbande?  Oder die bewusste Infiltration westlicher Länder mit der Absicht, deren Gesellschaft und Regierung mittel- bis langfristig zu stürzen? Dazwischen liegt doch eine Menge (mit der Gemeinsamkeit, dass ein Zuwandererstrom eine Belastung für eine stabile Gesellschaft ist).

Ich hätte daher gerne ausführlicher in deinen Worten gehört, was deine Befürchtung ist.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (29. Februar 2016)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Das gilt sowohl für Links- als auch Rechtsextremisten. Linke Zecken und Steinewerfer sind keinen deut besser als nazis.


Das stimmt, nur haben wir hier das Problem, dass die Jugendorganisationen der SPD, der Grüne und der Linken die Linksextremisten schützen. 
Daher müssen wir auch die Jugendorganisationen der linken Parteien durch den Verfassungsschutz überwachen lassen.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Afghan woman in Athens: "We want to Germany, if they send us back, we protest, we burn us or blow us up in the air".
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Solche Leute sollte man direkt an der Grenze wieder abweisen. Niemand hat ein Recht irgendwas von uns oder den anderen EU-Staaten zu fordern, Bitten dürfen sie aber wir sind zu garnichts verpflichtet. 
Und es ist ja ihr Leben.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Solche Leute sollte man direkt an der Grenze wieder abweisen. Niemand hat ein Recht irgendwas von uns oder den anderen EU-Staaten zu fordern, Bitten dürfen sie aber wir sind zu garnichts verpflichtet.
> Und es ist ja ihr Leben.


Hätte Merkel nicht ihren ganzen Mist mit ihrer unbegrenzt offenen Willkommenspolitik betrieben, sondern gleich klargestellt, dass so schnell nunmal nicht unbegrenzt viele Flüchtlinge und zu dem gar keine Flüchtlinge aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen aufgenommen werden können, wären nicht gleich dermaßen viele auf einen Schlag aus ihrer Heimat geflohen.^^

Was mich mal interessieren würde, wieso bisher noch kein Reporter, egal von woher, mal die Flüchtlinge gefragt hat, ob sie was von "erschöpfenden Kapazitäten", egal ob räumlich oder menschlich, halten.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Februar 2016)

Deimos schrieb:


> Du kannst dir die Herablassung sparen. Ich kenne das demographische Phänomen. Den zweiten Artikel kannte ich nicht
> Ich hatte eigentlich gehofft, dass du statt zwei Links etwas ausführlicher posten könntest, was du unter einer Invasion verstehst.
> Das blanke Gefahrenpotenzial einer armen, unterbeschäftigten Männerbande?  Oder die bewusste Infiltration westlicher Länder mit der Absicht, deren Gesellschaft und Regierung mittel- bis langfristig zu stürzen? Dazwischen liegt doch eine Menge (mit der Gemeinsamkeit, dass ein Zuwandererstrom eine Belastung für eine stabile Gesellschaft ist).
> 
> Ich hätte daher gerne ausführlicher in deinen Worten gehört, was deine Befürchtung ist.



Meine Befürchtung ist, dass wir bei weiterer Zuwanderung durch Anhänger einer totalitären Gewaltideologie, irgendwann Zustände wie in diesen Ländern haben.

Kann ich getrost drauf verzichten. Wenn die Leute sich gegenseitig im Namen einer imaginären Figur töten wollen, dann sollen die das bitte in ihren Ländern untereinander machen.

Aber ich brauche das nicht hier.

PS: Und wie soll man Leute nennen, die gewaltsam Grenzen (wie gerade in Mazedonien) stürmen, wenn nicht Invasoren? Friedlich ist das ja wohl kaum.


----------



## Threshold (29. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Dieser Soldat musste die fehlerhafte Einwanderungspolitik bereits mit seinem Leben bezahlen.



Das ist doch eindeutig Lügenpresse, oder nicht?
Jedenfalls wird anderswo immer davon geredet, dass das gleichjgeschaltete Medien sind.
Davon ab, kann ich Bild sowieso nicht sehen. 
Ich mag meine Adblocker. 
Dann muss ich den ganzen Mist auch nicht lesen, der in der Bild steht.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (29. Februar 2016)

Diesen Leuten würde ich auch zutrauen, dass sie wenn das Sozialamt das Geld streich marodierend und vergewaltigend durch die Straßen ziehen.
In Syrien oder Afghanistan würden sie mit solchen Forderungen niemals durchkommen.


Sie wollte sich in die Luft sprengen: Frau lauft mit abgetrenntem Kinder-Kopf durch Moskau - FOCUS Online
"Bereicherung" in Moskau.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist doch eindeutig Lügenpresse, oder nicht?



Weiß ich nicht. Ist es das für dich?



Threshold schrieb:


> Jedenfalls wird anderswo immer davon geredet, dass das gleichjgeschaltete Medien sind.



Und wo genau liegt „anderswo“?



Threshold schrieb:


> Davon ab, kann ich Bild sowieso nicht sehen.
> Ich mag meine Adblocker.
> Dann muss ich den *ganzen Mist *auch nicht lesen, der in der Bild steht.



Der „ganze Mist“ über den die Bild da berichtet hat, ist die brutale Ermordung eines Soldaten, dessen einziger „Fehler“ es war, ein „Ungläubiger“ zu sein.

Ein Schicksal, das uns allen drohen kann.


----------



## Threshold (29. Februar 2016)

Keine Ahnung, ich kann Bild halt nicht lesen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (29. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, ich kann Bild halt nicht lesen.


Ich kann den linken Tagesspiegel, taz und "neues Deutschland" auch nicht lesen, 
Dennoch stehen selbst da auch mal wahre Sachen drin. Ich denke davon gibt es auch noch andere Quellen neben der Bild.


----------



## Threshold (29. Februar 2016)

Wenn jemand ermordet wird, wird die Polizei die Ermittlungen aufnehmen, die Täter möglicher Weise ermitteln.
Diese werden dann vom Staatsanwalt angeklagt und möglicher Weise verurteil.
Das nennt sich Rechtsstaat. Gibt es auch in Großbritannien, wenn ich nicht falsch liege.

Dass Ermittlungen länger dauern können, habe wir hier und Deutschland ja leider bei der NSU gesehen, wo sich alle gegenseitig behindert haben.


----------



## Woohoo (29. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn jemand ermordet wird, wird die Polizei die Ermittlungen aufnehmen, die Täter möglicher Weise ermitteln.
> Diese werden dann vom Staatsanwalt angeklagt und möglicher Weise verurteil.
> Das nennt sich Rechtsstaat. Gibt es auch in Großbritannien, wenn ich nicht falsch liege.



 Dabei sollten und werden auch hoffentlich die Hintergründe einer Tat in Betracht gezogen werden. Z.B. Mafia Morde oder hat der Mann aus Eifersucht seine Frau umgebracht. Da müssen dann je nachdem was vorliegt weitere Maßnahmen folgen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (29. Februar 2016)

Wenn ich einige Reaktionen im Internet auf Merkels Aufritt bei Anne Will lese denke ich, dass einige Deutsche wieder den Fehler begehen und beinahe krampfhaft ihren Regierungsoberhaupt kritiklos folgen.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Februar 2016)

Wenn man sich Will, Maischberger und Co. ansieht, ist man hinterher immer genauso schlau wie vorher.
Das sind doch lediglich Werbeplattformen für Politiker, wirklich kritische Fragen wurden dort doch nie gestellt.^^


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. Februar 2016)

Viele Griechen sind ja auch Tsipras kritiklos gefolgt. Ein Lächeln und Optimismus reichen manchen Menschen offenbar aus, um zu folgen. Wie Merkel hatte er nur einen schlechten Plan A und keinen Plan B.


----------



## the_leon (29. Februar 2016)

Is halt doch immer noch so, das der Deutsche (und viele andere auch) gerne einem Führer nachläuft der ihm das Denken abnimmt


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (29. Februar 2016)

Davor habe ich aber auch ein wenig Angst. Denn wenn sich das nicht bald bessert,  hätte eine Person die wie Hitler agiert und denkt wieder leichtes Spiel in Deutschland.
Wieso läuft man wieder hinter Politikern, ohne Plan hinterher ? Ich dachte die Leute sind gerade im "hellen Westen" so gebildet ?


----------



## Woohoo (29. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich dachte die Leute sind gerade im "hellen Westen" so gebildet ?



Wir sind schon weiter. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Tanzend und lachend auf dem Weg zur Schlachtbank.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2016)

Es geht weiter. Das klingt doch endlich mal gut. Müßte man nur noch Polizisten finden, die diesen Job auch machen werden:
Sachsen: Stanislaw Tillich räumt Versagen im Kampf gegen Rechtsradikale ein - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Woohoo schrieb:


> Tanzend und lachend auf dem Weg zur Schlachtbank.


Keine Sorgen, gegen die Schlachtbank, also das homophobe Gesocks der rechtsextremen wird, siehe Artikel oben, jetzt vielleicht sogar in Sachsen vorgegangen. Das ist doch schon mal eine kleiner Fortschritt


----------



## Verminaard (29. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Wir sind schon weiter.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich vermisse Pierre Vogel und seine Maenner auf dem Bild, Hand in Hand hinter dem Transparent mit diesen Leuten 
Alternativ wuerden ein paar Fluechtlinge auch ok sein.


----------



## Woohoo (29. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Keine Sorgen, gegen die Schlachtbank, also das homophobe Gesocks der rechtsextremen wird, siehe Artikel oben, jetzt vielleicht sogar in Sachsen vorgegangen. Das ist doch schon mal eine kleiner Fortschritt



Gegen die Rechten vorzugehen ist gut aber ob die Homos den Islam als großen Verbündetet haben mag ich doch sehr zu bezweifeln.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (29. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Tanzend und lachend auf dem Weg zur Schlachtbank.


Wie kann man nur so naiv sein ?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht weiter. Das klingt doch endlich mal gut. Müßte man nur noch Polizisten finden, die diesen Job auch machen werden:
> Sachsen: Stanislaw Tillich räumt Versagen im Kampf gegen Rechtsradikale ein - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Sachsen hat nicht nur ein Problem mit Rechtsextremismus sondern auch mit Linksextremismus. In keinen anderen Land (bzw. keiner anderen Stadt außer Leipzig) randalieren so oft Linksradikale. 
Man kann Extremismus nur erfolgreich bekämpfen wenn man beide Seiten mit der gleichen Kraft bekämpft.
Dazu braucht es mehr und besser ausgebildete Polizisten und das braucht Zeit. Aber man wollte ja unbedingt Geld sparen und Stellen streichen, jetzt hat man das Problem und keine Polizei. 
Das ist aber ein bundesweites Problem.


Woohoo schrieb:


> Gegen die Rechten vorzugehen ist gut aber ob die Homos den Islam als großen Verbündetet haben mag ich doch sehr zu bezweifeln.


Die Islamisten sind in Prinzip selber "rechts".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Gegen die Rechten vorzugehen ist gut aber ob die Homos den Islam als großen Verbündetet haben mag ich doch sehr zu bezweifeln.


Wer aus islamischen Staaten oder Russland als Homosexueller flieht, bekommt natürlich politisches Asyl. Und natürlich ist dieser kleine Teil der Flüchtlinge als Allierter im Kampf gegen Ausgrenzung, Rassimus und Intoleranz zu sehen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (29. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer aus islamischen Staaten oder Russland als homosexueller flieht, bekommt natürlich politisches Asyl.


Und das ist auch vollkommen verständlich.


----------



## Woohoo (29. Februar 2016)

Ist homosexuell sein dann unislamisch oder nicht?


----------



## Verminaard (29. Februar 2016)

Ich wuerd mich als homosexueller Fluechtling aus einem islamischen Staat in einer deutschen Fluechtlingsunterkunft aktuell sehr hueten irgendetwas ueber meine sexuelle Gesinnung preiszugeben.

Na wenigstens bleiben bald die homosexuellen und religioes verfolgten Fluechtlinge bald weg von Deutschland.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Ist homosexuell sein dann unislamisch oder nicht?


Es wird in Saudiarbien mit Auspeitschung und Gefängnis bestraft, zum Teil bis hin zu Todesstrafen. Bei uns ist es seit 1994 nicht mehr strafbar (siehe §175), also auch erst seit 20 Jahre. Das vergessen viele jener, die das Rad der Geschichte wieder zurückdrehen wollen und sich über die aktuelle freie Gesellschaft mit einem Fokus auch auf Frauenrechte aufregen. Die einzigen, die hier wieder archaische Zustände wollen sind NPD und Konsorten.

Schwulenparagraf*175: Zeitzeuge Klaus Born musste ins Gefängnis - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Woohoo (29. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das vergessen viele jener, die das Rad der Geschichte wieder zurückdrehen wollen und sich über die aktuelle freie Gesellschaft mit einem Fokus auch auf Frauenrechte aufregen. Die einzigen, die hier wieder archaische Zustände wollen sind NPD und Konsorten.
> 
> Schwulenparagraf*175: Zeitzeuge Klaus Born musste ins Gefängnis - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Na dann ist die Solidarität von Homos, etc. mit irgendeiner Religion eher merkwürdig.

Habe noch nicht gehört, dasss die AfD homofeindliche Gesetze einführen möchte.

Instant Grenzzaun aus dem LKW  Natürlich  von der Horrorquelle RT, sieht aber nach echten Aufnahmen aus und nicht cgi 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=n4JrvQd3yyE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verminaard (29. Februar 2016)

Koennt ihr bitte aufhoeren den zu quoten.
Muss leider dann den ganzen Unsinn den der von sich gibt mitlesen 

"..Die einzigen, die hier wieder archaische Zustände wollen sind NPD und Konsorten...."
Deswegen gibt es auch Frauenrechte in islamischen Staaten und jeder darf seine sexuelle Gesinnung frei ausleben, ohne dafuer belangt zu werden.

NATUERLICH SIND DIE NAZIS IM NAHEN OSTEN SCHULD!!

Meine Fresse, was raucht der Typ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> ...NATUERLICH SIND DIE NAZIS IM NAHEN OSTEN SCHULD!


Nein warum sollten sie, was für eine blödsinnige Idee, aber um Terror bei uns und für gesellschaftlichen Rückschritt in DEUTSCHLAND bemühen sie sich extrem. 

Der Nahe Osten wird sich von sich aus entwicklen, das ist nicht unser Problem. Einmischen führt immer nur zu ungewünschten Veränderungen. Entwicklungen müssen von einem Land selber getragen werden. 

Wir entwickeln uns auch, aber ohne rechtes Gesocks wäre es mehr innerhalb der Menschenrechte. Die Feinde bei uns kommen von Rechts, islamische Politik gibt es nicht. Es gibt einzelne auffällige Straftäter, dagegen hilft eine personelle Stärkung von Polizei und Justiz. NPD und ok müssen ganz anders überwacht werden.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Koennt ihr bitte aufhoeren den zu quoten.


Rechte kämpfen gegen die Meinungsfreiheit, kennen wir, ...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (29. Februar 2016)

So unähnlich sind die Frauenrechtsvorstellung des Islams und der NSDAP gar nicht.
Bei beiden wurden sie teilweise nur als "Geburtsmaschinen" angesehen.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Februar 2016)

Wer meint, dass der Nationalsozialismus zurück will hat ihn nicht verstanden. Diese Ideologie will was ganz neues schaffen, schreibt aber eine andere Vergangenheit. Naja ist so oder so nicht toll. 
Jedenfalls schafft interessierterUser es diesmal wirklich die Neonazi Partei zu nennen. 

Zum Thema Homos, mich interessiert das ganze nicht wirklich. Die Paraden finde ich nervig, aber seis drum das ist halt angeboren und warum sollen sie es nicht ausleben. Man kann auch endlich mal die Homoehe erlauben. 

Aber Homosexuelle wären auch ein interessanter "Gesinnungstest". Wenn die Flüchtlinge andere Flüchtlinge wegen ihrer sexuellen Neigung vermöbeln, kann man diese wegen öffentlicher inkompatibelität mit unser Gesellschaft abschieben. Also die Schläger meine ich.


----------



## Woohoo (29. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber Homosexuelle wären auch ein interessanter "Gesinnungstest". Wenn die Flüchtlinge andere Flüchtlinge wegen ihrer sexuellen Neigung vermöbeln, kann man diese wegen öffentlicher inkompatibelität mit unser Gesellschaft abschieben. Also die Schläger meine ich.



Der große Kompatibilitätscheck:
Alle Deutsche konvertieren zum Judentum.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (29. Februar 2016)

Bitte löschen, hier stand Off Topic


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wer meint, dass der Nationalsozialismus zurück will hat ihn nicht verstanden. Diese Ideologie will was ganz neues schaffen, schreibt aber eine andere Vergangenheit. Naja ist so oder so nicht toll.
> Jedenfalls schafft interessierterUser es diesmal wirklich die Neonazi Partei zu nennen..


So etwas "ganz neues" wie vor 80 Jahren? Will hier keiner, abgesehen von einer langsam größer werdenden Minderheit, die aber, da verfassungsfeindlich, nicht unter Minderheitenschutz steht.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Zum Thema Homos, mich interessiert das ganze nicht wirklich. Die Paraden finde ich nervig, aber seis drum das ist halt angeboren und warum sollen sie es nicht ausleben. Man kann auch endlich mal die Homoehe erlauben. ..


Dich sollten Rechte und der Umgang mit Minderheiten interessieren, weil jeder von uns ganz schnell zu einer Minderheit gehören kann. Unfälle und Behinderungen sind an der Tagesordnung und der Umgang der rechtsextremen Deppen z.B. mit Schwulen oder Behinderten ist unerträglich. Es sind Feinde der Menschlichkeit und damit Feinde von jedem von uns.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Aber Homosexuelle wären auch ein interessanter "Gesinnungstest". Wenn die Flüchtlinge andere Flüchtlinge wegen ihrer sexuellen Neigung vermöbeln, kann man diese wegen öffentlicher inkompatibelität mit unser Gesellschaft abschieben. Also die Schläger meine ich.


Wir hatten das Thema schon. Männliche Gewalt richtet sich in erster Linie gegen andere Männer. Darum liegt es an den Männer aufzustehen und ihren Geschlechtsgenossen offen ins Gesicht zu sagen : GEWALT IST WIDERLICH"

Steht auf und stellt Euch zwischen Täter und Opfer. Die Polizei ist nicht immer und überall


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (29. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> So etwas "ganz neues" wie für 80 Jahren? Will hier keiner, abgesehen von einer langsam größer werdenden Minderheit, die aber, da verfassungsfeindlich, nicht unter MInderheitenschutz steht.


Ich denke er meint es eher so, dass die vor 80 Jahren schon "Neues" gebracht haben aber, dass daran überhaupt nichts positiv war.


----------



## Sparanus (29. Februar 2016)

Du kannst mir glauben, wenn wir sowas wie eine Gefängniskolonie hätten würde ich die Nazis da rein stecken, aber die haben wir nicht. 
Oder kannst du aus irgendeinem meiner Kommentare lesen, dass ich Mitleid mit diesen Leuten habe? 

Naja wie vor 80 Jahren, das war der gescheiterte Versuch. Außerdem hätte sich der Nationalsozialismus auch anders entwickeln können siehe Strasser. Wäre trotzdem eine Diktatur geworden, aber etwas anders.


----------



## Poulton (29. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Instant Grenzzaun aus dem LKW


Das sind doch die selben, wie man sie auch in Feldlagern vorfindet:
http://cdn3.spiegel.de/images/image-468702-breitwandaufmacher-udnp-468702.jpg
https://upload.wikimedia.org/wikipedia/commons/7/73/Camp_marmal02.JPG


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> So unähnlich sind die Frauenrechtsvorstellung des Islams und der NSDAP gar nicht.
> Bei beiden wurden sie teilweise nur als "Geburtsmaschinen" angesehen.



Es gibt noch viel mehr Gemeinsamkeiten zwischen Islam und Nationasozialismus. Genau deshalb gehört der Islam ja auch bekämpft.

Genau deshalb halte ich es mit dem Spruch "Wehret den Anfängen."


----------



## Malkav85 (29. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es gibt noch viel mehr Gemeinsamkeiten zwischen Islam und Nationasozialismus. Genau deshalb gehört der Islam ja auch bekämpft.



Und weshalb nicht gleichzeitig der aufkeimende Nationalsozialismus?  Oder wie darf ich deinen Satz verstehen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (29. Februar 2016)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Und weshalb nicht gleichzeitig der aufkeimende Nationalsozialismus?  Oder wie darf ich deinen Satz verstehen.


Er setzt es gleich, und deshalb will er auch beides bekämpfen.
So hab ich es verstanden.

Ob man den Islam(als Religion und nicht deren gemäßigte Anhänger) aber generell mit den Nationalsozialismus gleich setzen kann, ist eine andere Frage.
Ich würde es eher nicht tuen.


----------



## Verminaard (29. Februar 2016)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Und weshalb nicht gleichzeitig der aufkeimende Nationalsozialismus?  Oder wie darf ich deinen Satz verstehen.



Kaaruzo hat mehr als einmal ausdruecklich erwaehnt das er die ganzen Extreme genausowenig mag. Wird leider speziell von Einigen hier (bewusst?!) ignoriert bzw. ueberlesen.

Das wir sowas wie vor 80 Jahren auf jeden Fall verhindern muessen, sollte glaube ich klar sein, oder muss man das vorsichtshalber immer dazuschreiben, sobald man was anderes, ausser diese Geschehnisse kritisiert?


----------



## Woohoo (29. Februar 2016)

Schreibt es einfach in eure Signatur: "Und selbstverständlich müssen immer auch die Rechten bekämpft werden." 
Weil wenn man es nur einmal vergisst zu sagen....


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. Februar 2016)

Den Nationalsozialismus kann man allenfalls mit den Taliban, der Boko Haram oder dem IS gleichsetzen. Denn was die "praktizieren" ist dem Faschismus nicht unähnlich. Islamfaschismus. Diese Extremisten sind aber genausowenig der "wahre" Islam wie der Ku-Klux-Klan die Verkörperung des Christentums.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich wette, dass in spätestens 2 Bundestagswahlen die CDU mit der AfD koalieren würde.



Du glaubst ernsthaft, dass die AFD in zwei Legislaturperioden noch irgend eine Rolle spielt, gar regierungsrelevante Anteile gewinnen kann?
Normalerweise können solche "Dagegen"-Parteien froh sein, wenn sich eine Wahl später noch jemand an den Namen erinnert.




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Schon wieder Ausschreitungen, was soll das ?: Ausschreitungen: Bengalos und Boller gegen Fluchtlinge in Chemnitz - DIE WELT
> Das bringt niemanden etwas. Der Protest gehört *gewaltfrei* vor die Ämter, Landtage, Rathäuser und den Bundestag aber nicht vor Flüchtlingsheime.



In Anbetracht von ganzen zehn Teilnehmern, die gemeinsam einen ganzen Böller mitgebracht haben (da kann Springer aber froh sein, dass Mehr- und Einzahl gleichklingen, sonst wär das nichts geworden mit der reißerischen Headline...), würde ich sagen:
Die hatten Angst vor nem Rathaus übersehen zu werden 




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ein NPD-Verbot wird leider nicht dafür sorgen, dass diese Extremisten ihre Meinungen ändern im Gegenteil schlimmstenfalls gegen sie in den "Untergrund" und das muss man verhindern.
> Hier ist die Justiz gefragt und der Verfassungsschutz.



Im "Untergrund" sind sie so oder so aktiv. Nicht umsonst ist die NPD immer wieder in die Nähe rechter Kameradschaften zurückgekehrt, die eigentlichen Aktivitäten finden außerhalb der Partei statt. Das Verbot dient auch nicht dazu, diese zu verhindern, es soll nur verhindern dass sowas über die Partei auch noch finanziert wird und zusätzliches Gehört findet.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, Gegenfrage, woher willst du wissen, was in dem Bericht stimmt und was nicht?
> 
> Es ist die BILD.
> Ich hatte auch schon mal indirekt Erfahrung mit deren Aasgeiern gemacht.



Steht so auch in der Krone und bei RT, kann also nur die ultimative Wahrheit sein.




Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Viele Griechen sind ja auch Tsipras kritiklos gefolgt. Ein Lächeln und Optimismus reichen manchen Menschen offenbar aus, um zu folgen. Wie Merkel hatte er nur einen schlechten Plan A und keinen Plan B.



Die Griechen hatten die Wahl, entweder Tsipras oder Merkel zu folgen. Die wäre mir auch nicht schwer gefallen.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich vermisse Pierre Vogel und seine Maenner auf dem Bild, Hand in Hand hinter dem Transparent mit diesen Leuten



Wenn du ernsthaft eine gemeinsame Demonstration von LGBT-Aktivisten und Salafisten erwartest, dann beweißt du damit vollkommene Unkentniss dieser Gruppen, gegen die du aber irgendwie trotzdem recht oft Stimmung machst...




Woohoo schrieb:


> Ist homosexuell sein dann unislamisch oder nicht?



Afaik ist es nicht explizit verboten und es gab afaik auch Phasen, in denen "Männerfreundschaften" im arabischen oder persischen Raum auf hoher Ebene keine Schande gewesen zu sein scheinen. Aber es ist auch definitiv nicht erlaubt und der Koran hat bekanntermaßen sehr strenge Rollenbilder für Mann und Frau und gleichgeschlechtliche Paare gehören garantiert nicht dazu. Aus den abrahmitischen Wurzeln sollte sich zudem problemlos ein Tabu gegen penetrativen Geschlechtsverkehr ableiten lassen und zu den (vorislamischen) Traditionen, die gerade in Vorderasien die Religionsauslegung bzw. allgemein die Gesellschaftsstruktur prägen, muss man wohl nichts weiter sagen.
Es gibt zwar offensichtlich muslimische Homosexuelle, die ihre Sexualität mit dem Glauben vereinbaeren können aber leichter als im Christentum ist das nicht und du wirst keine radikaleren, strengeren oder traditionelleren Auslegungen finden, die dazu passen.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Kaaruzo hat mehr als einmal ausdruecklich erwaehnt das er die ganzen Extreme genausowenig mag. Wird leider speziell von Einigen hier (bewusst?!) ignoriert bzw. ueberlesen.



Kaaruzo ist es aber auch normaler, Kriegsflüchtlinge zu ertränken oder zu erschießen, als ihnen zu helfen. "Extrem" erhält da eine neue Bedeutung, wenn man so seine "Mitte" definiert...


----------



## Verminaard (29. Februar 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du glaubst ernsthaft, dass die AFD in zwei Legislaturperioden noch irgend eine Rolle spielt, gar regierungsrelevante Anteile gewinnen kann?
> Normalerweise können solche "Dagegen"-Parteien froh sein, wenn sich eine Wahl später noch jemand an den Namen erinnert.


Stimmt war mit den Gruenen und der Linken genauso.
Oh wait, die gibts ja noch immer und haben stellenweise Regierungsbeteiligung!
Stimmt, jede "Dagegenpartei" geht automatisch unter.

Aber bei Gelegenheit, deine Glaskugel, wuerd ich brauchen 




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Steht so auch in der Krone und bei RT, kann also nur die ultimative Wahrheit sein.



Stimmt, solche Quellen luegen nur rum, sollte eigentlich ueberall bekannt sein.






ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn du ernsthaft eine gemeinsame Demonstration von LGBT-Aktivisten und Salafisten erwartest, dann beweißt du damit vollkommene Unkentniss dieser Gruppen, gegen die du aber irgendwie trotzdem recht oft Stimmung machst...


Diesem Forum fehlen eindeutig einige Tags.
Dachte das ist so offensichtlich, das solche Kommentare nicht entstehen.
Sorry mein Fehler.
Aber wenigstens weis ich was du von mir als Diskussionspartner haelst, mit deiner moeglichen Annahme das ich sowas ernst gemeint haben koennte.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kaaruzo ist es aber auch normaler, Kriegsflüchtlinge zu ertränken oder zu erschießen, als ihnen zu helfen. "Extrem" erhält da eine neue Bedeutung, wenn man so seine "Mitte" definiert...



Wenn sich ein Bild mal gefestigt hat, ist es egal was die betroffene Person schreibt. Dieses Bild wird fuer immer ueberdauern und weitergetragen, egal wie nah es der Wahrheit entspricht.

Ich ueberleg grad was schlimmer ist. Quellen wie Bild, Krone RT und Konsorten oder so eine Darstellung von Personen?
Aber da bist ja in bester Gesellschaft mit dem interessierten User. Dem sind Luegen ja auch ganz genehm, wenn er so seine Meinung begruenden kann


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (29. Februar 2016)

Ich denke in Sachsen könnte es zur ersten Regierungsbeteiligung der AfD in 4 Jahren kommen, da ich nicht davon ausgehe, dass Merkel dann noch Kanzlerin und CDU-Chefin ist.
Die CSU würde die Koalition sogar schon heute eingehen, wenn die dadurch nicht zum aktuellen Zeitpunkt ihr Gesicht verlieren würden.

Die AfD ist in ihrer Gründungsphase erfolgreicher als jede andere neu gegründete Partei in der BRD je zuvor.
Es wäre naiv zu denken, dass sie bald wieder weg vom Fenster sind. Die Piraten waren unerfahren und eine "Ein-Themen-Partei" mit einem Thema, welches sie überhaupt nicht richtig ausgenutzt haben.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Stimmt war mit den Gruenen und der Linken genauso.
> Oh wait, die gibts ja noch immer und haben stellenweise Regierungsbeteiligung!
> Stimmt, jede "Dagegenpartei" geht automatisch unter.


Du hast die Piraten vergessen.
Die haben stellenweise auch noch...moment...ich finde die auf mein Radar grade nicht.
Wo zu Teufel sind die abgeblieben? Kann ja nicht sein!


Ach ja, richtig...
die sind untergegangen, weil sie kein richtiges Parteiprogramm hatten und sich intern zerrissen haben.


----------



## Threshold (29. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Dabei sollten und werden auch hoffentlich die Hintergründe einer Tat in Betracht gezogen werden. Z.B. Mafia Morde oder hat der Mann aus Eifersucht seine Frau umgebracht. Da müssen dann je nachdem was vorliegt weitere Maßnahmen folgen.



Weitere Maßnahmen?
Welche denn?
Wenn ein Vater seine Ex.Frau und seine Kinder tötet, weil seine Ex-Frau einen neuen heiraten will, willst du weitere Maßnahmen ansetzen?
Welche sollten das denn sein?

Wer einen Mord begangen hat, wird wegen Mordes angeklagt und entsprechend verurteil.
Welches Motiv dabei vorlag, ist erst mal unerheblich und ändert nichts an der Tat und dem Tod eines Menschen



Sparanus schrieb:


> Zum Thema Homos, mich interessiert das ganze nicht wirklich. Die Paraden finde ich nervig, aber seis drum das ist halt angeboren und warum sollen sie es nicht ausleben. Man kann auch endlich mal die Homoehe erlauben.



Angeboren?
Echt?
Ich finde den Karneval oder das Oktober Fest nervig, würde aber nie behaupten, dass sowas angeboren ist.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (29. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ach ja, richtig...
> die sind untergegangen, weil sie kein richtiges Parteiprogramm hatten und sich intern zerrissen haben.


Die von der AfD haben aber ein Programm und sie wissen auch wie sie ihr Hauptthema gut "verkaufen", die Piraten sind daran gescheitert. 
Sie hätten zur Partei des Datenschutzes werden können.
Außerdem sind in der AfD genug erfahrene und gebildete Ex-CDUler.


----------



## Threshold (29. Februar 2016)

2017 ist die nächste Wahl.
Kann durchaus sein, dass sie in den Bundestag kommen.
2021 ist die nächste Wahl. Bis dahin haben sie sich zerstritten.
Bei der Wahl 2025 kennt sie keiner mehr.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bei der Wahl 2025 kennt sie keiner mehr.


Wen meinst Du? Die Schill Partei? 

Das ist interessant, die Wählenden erkennen scheinbar doch genau, wer populistische Rattenfänger sind und wer Politik macht:
Angela Merkel: Bundeskanzlerin in Umfrage wieder beliebter - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Two-Face (29. Februar 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die von der AfD haben aber ein Programm und sie wissen auch wie sie ihr Hauptthema gut "verkaufen", die Piraten sind daran gescheitert.


Was für ein Programm?!
Was sagen sie zum Klimawandel?
Was zu Homo-Ehe?
Was zur NSA?
Was zu TTIP?
Was zur Unterbezahlung der Sozialberufe?
Was zur Subventionierung (insbesondere Automobil- und Agrarwirtschaft)?
Was zur Entwicklungshilfe (die insbesondere für ihr "Hauptanliegen" so wichtig wäre)?
Was zum Datenschutz?
Was zur Atomkraft?
Was zur Bildung?
Was zur Integration?
Was zum Sozialsystem?
Was zur Wirtschaft?

Alles Themen, wo man sich von der aktuellen Regierung abgrenzen könnte, das tuhen sie aber nicht.
Sie sind nur eine Brüllpartei, welche in einem, maximal zwei (!) Punkten gegen die Bundesregierung schreit, weil sie sich an ihr empören und nach Geltung lechzen.
Das und nichts anderes ist dieser Haufen, sie geben vor, eine "Alternative" zu sein, dabei haben sie keine und maßen sich dann auch noch an, für das "Volk" zu sprechen.
Außer aus demonstrativen Gründen fällt mir keiner ein, wieso man diese Partei wählen sollte.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Sie hätten zur Partei des Datenschutzes werden können.


Wer jetzt? Die Piraten oder die AfDler?


Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Außerdem sind in der AfD genug erfahrene und gebildete Ex-CDUler.


Genau das war und ist zum Teil immernoch das Gift in den Adern der AfD.
Frustrierte Unionsheinis, welche die eigene Partei nicht konservativ genug war.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist interessant, die Wählenden erkennen scheinbar doch genau, wer populistische Rattenfänger sind und wer Politik macht:
> Angela Merkel: Bundeskanzlerin in Umfrage wieder beliebter - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Macht Merkel denn Politik?
Nanu?
Ist mir noch gar nicht aufgefallen.

Ach ja, nichts tun außer zum Quotenerhalt Phrasen dreschen und den Rest die anderen machen lassen, kann man auch als "Politik machen" auffassen!


----------



## Verminaard (29. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> 2017 ist die nächste Wahl.
> Kann durchaus sein, dass sie in den Bundestag kommen.
> 2021 ist die nächste Wahl. Bis dahin haben sie sich zerstritten.
> Bei der Wahl 2025 kennt sie keiner mehr.



Verdammt, an mir ist der Kurs fuer in die Zukunft sehen vorbeigegangen.
Dabei fallen mir so viele Sachen die ich damit anstellen koennt.

Warst du im gleichen wie ruyven, oder verwendet ihr beide verschiedene Methoden?
Einer Hellsehen, der andere Glaskugel?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ach ja, nichts tun außer zum Quotenerhalt  Phrasen dreschen und den Rest die anderen machen lassen, kann man auch  als "Politik machen" auffassen!
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Von welcher Oppositionspartei redest du jetzt gerade?
FDP, Linke, Gruenen?
Immerhin beschreibt das so ziehmlich Alle.
Pharasen dreschen, auf Missstaende zeigen, die die aktuelle Regierung zu verantworten hat, unmoegliche Forderungen stellen, aber sobald ins Detail geht mit was Anderem "gegenargumentieren".
Mein Lieblingsargument, besonders von den Linken genutzt: die Bankenrettung hat Milliarden gekostet, da muss doch Geld fuer blablabla

Was genau glaubst wird die AfD werden? Genauso eine Oppositionspartei, der bewusst ist, das sie in absehbarer Zeit keine Chance an einer Regierungsbeteiligung hat.
Wenn das passiert, naja nicht unerwartet, aber sehr ueberraschend.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Februar 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Verdammt, an mir ist der Kurs fuer in die Zukunft sehen vorbeigegangen.
> Dabei fallen mir so viele Sachen die ich damit anstellen koennt.
> 
> Warst du im gleichen wie ruyven, oder verwendet ihr beide verschiedene Methoden?
> Einer Hellsehen, der andere Glaskugel?



3/4 aller Deutschen halten die AfD aktuell für nicht wählbar.
Glaubst du, das ändert sich für die nächsten 5 - 10 Jahre?

Weißt du, um anderen den Blick durch die Glaskugel nichtig machen zu können, brauchst du schon selber eine.


Verminaard schrieb:


> Von welcher Oppositionspartei redest du jetzt gerade?
> FDP, Linke, Gruenen?
> Immerhin beschreibt das so ziehmlich Alle.
> Pharasen dreschen, auf Missstaende zeigen, die die aktuelle Regierung zu verantworten hat, unmoegliche Forderungen stellen, aber sobald ins Detail geht mit was Anderem "gegenargumentieren".
> ...


Die Grünen taten wenigstens was für die Landwirtschaft, außerhalb Bayerns sogar mehr als die CSU.
Die Linke haben in Hessen sehr gute Konzepte für Flüchtlingsintegration vorgelegt und arbeiten auch an deren Umsetzung.
Und die FDP zähle ich ehrlichgesagt aktuell gar nicht mehr wirklich zu irgendwas dazu, momentan nur der Kleinwüchsige, der auch unter den größeren mal mitreden will.

Und ach ja, was ist denn nun mit dem Piraten?
Deren Wahlprogramm war genauso dick, wie das der AfD, also wie sollen es bitte die damit schaffen, was zu reißen, wenn das auch die Gelborangen nicht konnten?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ach ja, nichts tun außer zum Quotenerhalt Phrasen dreschen und den Rest die anderen machen lassen, kann man auch als "Politik machen" auffassen!


Sehe ich anders. Sie redet nicht großartig über ihre Politik, weil es reine Wirtschaftshilfe ist .. 
Würde Sympathiepunkte kosten, hinge sie es an die große Glocke


----------



## Verminaard (29. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> 3/4 aller Deutschen halten die AfD aktuell für nicht wählbar.
> Glaubst du, das ändert sich für die nächsten 5 - 10 Jahre?
> 
> Weißt du, um anderen den Blick durch die Glaskugel nichtig machen zu können, brauchst du schon selber eine.



Wieviel halten die FDP fuer nicht waehlbar, aber die hat anscheinend ungleich mehr Reputation?
Erzaehl mal die Geschichte der Gruenen. Wie dachte man Anfangs ueber die?

Ich weis nicht was die naechsten Jahre passiert.
Ich weis nicht mal was dieses Jahr passiert.
Deswegen maße ich mir keine selbstsicheren Prognosen an.
Vielleicht klappt das mit der ganzen Fluechtlingsgeschichte und es wird ganz toll.
Vielleicht uebernimmt sich Deutschland und irgendwas unvorhergesehenes passiert.
Vielleicht gibts einen groesseren Konflikt mit einem Stellvertreterkrieg in Syrien.
Vielleicht gibt es in Europa Aufstaende und es gibt hier wieder mal einen Krieg.
Vielleicht male ich einfach nur zu schwarz, und es passiert gar nichts, ausser das Merkel wieder gewaehlt wird.

Ich habe nirgendwo vorhergesagt das die AfD sich irgendwo etablieren kann. 
Ich halte nur in dieser Zeit ziemlich viele Szenarien fuer moeglich.

Seltsamerweise glauben aber einige fest daran, das die AfD keine 2 Jahre ueberlegt. Vielleicht haben sie ja sogar recht, so wie sich diese Partei bisher entwickelt hat.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sehe ich anders. Sie redet nicht großartig über ihre Politik, weil es reine Wirtschaftshilfe ist ..
> Würde Sympathiepunkte kosten, hinge sie es an die große Glocke


Sie "half" Griechenland erst, nachdem die ihre U-Boote gekauft haben.
Jetzt verlangt sie von ihnen, hunderttausende Flüchtlinge zu registrieren und vorläufig unterzubringen, wobei die Griechen nicht mal ihre eigenen, durch die Krise hilfsbedürftig gewordenen Verarmten versorgen können.
Sie hat außenpolitisch jahrelang nichts getan und jetzt plötzlich verlangt sie von allen, sämtliche Kriegsflüchtlinge der Welt auf einen Schlag aufzunehmen, unterzubringen und zu integrieren, unter dem Credo "Wir schaffen das"
Sie hat erst für den Atomausstieg plädiert, als Japan eine folgenschwere Flutkatastrophe erlitten hatte, davor war es ihr (sehr frappierend, als gelernte Physikerin) egal, was mit dem ganzen Müll ohne Endlager in den nächsten 100 Jahren passiert.
Firmen wie MAN oder Märklin hätte sie beinahe kaputtgewirtschaftet.
Den Amerikanern und er Automobilindustrie kriecht sie in den Arsch.

Also mir fällt da jetzt nicht sehr viel ein, was sie mehr gemacht hätte, außer andere über den Tisch zu ziehen, in die eigene Tasche zu wirtschaften, den Rest in den Hintern zu kriechen und das Volk mit einer - höchst rhetorischen - Mischung aus Dialog und Monolog einzustimmen.


Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieviel halten die FDP fuer nicht waehlbar, aber die hat anscheinend ungleich mehr Reputation?
> Erzaehl mal die Geschichte der Gruenen. Wie dachte man Anfangs ueber die?


Die Grünen hatten eine völlig andere Gründungsgeschichte, als die Piraten oder die AfD.
Und hat die FDP, seit ihrem Fall, eine so viel größere Reputation?
Wenn dann nur, wenn Katja Suding ihren Rock hochzieht.


----------



## Woohoo (29. Februar 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weitere Maßnahmen?
> Welche denn?
> Wenn ein Vater seine Ex.Frau und seine Kinder tötet, weil seine Ex-Frau einen neuen heiraten will, willst du weitere Maßnahmen ansetzen?
> Welche sollten das denn sein?
> ...





Woohoo schrieb:


> Da müssen dann je  nachdem was vorliegt weitere Maßnahmen folgen.




Vater tötet Frau z.B. aus Eifersucht  -> Keine Maßnahmen

Mafiamorde -> Bekämpfung der mafiösen Strukturen

Englischer Soldat wird von Islamist getötet (und das war glaub ich das Thema um das es hier konkret ging) -> weitere Bekämpfung der islamistischen Strukturen 

Mehr hatte ich damit nicht gemeint.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Februar 2016)

MalkavianChild schrieb:


> Und weshalb nicht gleichzeitig der aufkeimende Nationalsozialismus?  Oder wie darf ich deinen Satz verstehen.



Hast du den Satz überhaupt richtig gelesen?

Das Wort "auch" impliziert, dass der Nationalsozialismus genauso bekämpft gehört. 

Islam und Nationalsozialismus sind beides totalitäre Gewaltideologien, die von jedem freiheitsliebenden Menschen im tiefsten Inneren abgelehnt werden.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Er setzt es gleich, und deshalb will er auch beides bekämpfen.
> So hab ich es verstanden.



Du hast es richtig verstanden.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ob man den Islam(als Religion und nicht deren gemäßigte Anhänger) aber generell mit den Nationalsozialismus gleich setzen kann, ist eine andere Frage.
> Ich würde es eher nicht tuen.



Du hast eine Ideologie, die in allen Bereichen des gesellschaftlichen Lebens eindringt, die auf einen Propheten ausgerichtet ist, die die Welt in zwei Gruppen unterteilt (beim Nationalsozialismus Herrenmenschen/Untermenschen, beim Islam Gläubiger/Ungläubiger) und damit ein gemeinsames Feindbild schaffen, du hast als Anhänger der jeweiligen Ideologie die Legitimation und den Befehl gegen das jeweilige Feindbild zu kämpfen, bis hin zum Mord.

Also ich sehe das schon viele Schnittpunkte. Von daher überrascht es auch nicht, dass zwei der größten Verbrecher aller Zeiten (Adolf Hitler und Heinrich Himmler) den Islam lobend erwähnt haben.



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Den Nationalsozialismus kann man allenfalls mit den Taliban, der Boko Haram oder dem IS gleichsetzen. Denn was die "praktizieren" ist dem Faschismus nicht unähnlich. Islamfaschismus. Diese Extremisten sind aber genausowenig der "wahre" Islam wie der Ku-Klux-Klan die Verkörperung des Christentums.



Und genau diese Verharmlosung, dieses Appeasement erschwert die Aufklärung über diese totalitäre Gewaltideologie.

Den wahren Islam findest du niedergeschrieben im Koran und gelebt vom Propheten Mohammed. Und nichts anderes lebt der IS heute.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Kaaruzo ist es aber auch normaler, Kriegsflüchtlinge zu ertränken oder zu erschießen, als ihnen zu helfen. "Extrem" erhält da eine neue Bedeutung, wenn man so seine "Mitte" definiert...



Da ist aber jemand echt stinkig, dass er nicht mehr seine Meinung über moderative Maßnahmen durchdrücken kann. 

Außerdem habe ich schon ein gutes dutzend Mal auch *nichttödliche* Alternativen genannt. Aber das wird geflissentlich übergangen, also schön falsch aus dem Zusammenhang zitiert.

Aber damit bist du ja in bester Gesellschaft mit den anderen Gutmenschen hier im Thread.

Außerdem, welche "Kriegsflüchtlinge"? Die Sozialtouristen die gemütlich durch Europa wandern, um sich die beste soziale Hängematte auszusuchen? Die jetzt an der mazedonischen Grenze mal wieder ihr wahres, kriminelles Gesicht zeigen?

Tolle "Flüchtlinge". Fliehen angeblich vor Krieg und Tod und benehmen sich dann drunter und drüber, weil nicht alles so läuft wie sie es wollen.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Vater tötet Frau -> Keine Maßnahmen
> 
> Mafiamorde -> Bekämpfung der mafiösen Strukturen
> 
> ...



Sollte man meinen, aber sowas nicht passieren. Die Herkunft des Problems (das große I) darf halt nicht thematisiert werden.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Vater tötet Frau z.B. aus Eifersucht  -> Keine Maßnahmen
> 
> Mafiamorde -> Bekämpfung der mafiösen Strukturen
> 
> ...



Welche "islamistischen Strukturen"?
Was, wenn die Islamisten auf eigene Faust gehandelt haben und es ihnen niemand gesagt oder befohlen hat?


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Welche "islamistischen Strukturen"?
> Was, wenn die Islamisten auf eigene Faust gehandelt haben und es ihnen niemand gesagt oder befohlen hat?



Den Befehl für diesen Mord findst du in jedem handelsüblichen Koran.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Den Befehl für diesen Mord findst du in jedem handelsüblichen Koran.


Wieso lebe ich dann noch?


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wieso lebe ich dann noch?



Gibt ja jede Menge "Ungläubige", sowas dauert.

Das größte Verbrechen der Menscheitsgeschichte hat auch 4 Jahre lang gedauert. Und damals war ein ganzer Staat involviert.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Gibt ja jede Menge "Ungläubige", sowas dauert.
> 
> Das größte Verbrechen der Menscheitsgeschichte hat auch 4 Jahre lang gedauert. Und damals war ein ganzer Staat involivert.


Mich hat noch nie irgend' jemand (weder Chirst noch (potentieller) Moslem) als "ungläubig" bezeichnet.

Was glaubst du eigentlich, was die 4 Millionen Moslems in Deutschland sind? Alle auf's Töten getrimmte, potentielle Massenmörder?


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Mich hat noch nie irgend' jemand (weder Chirst noch (potentieller) Moslem) als "Ungläubig" bezeichnet.
> 
> Was glaubst du eigentlich, was die 4 Millionen Moslems in Deutschland sind? Alle auf's Töten getrimmte, potentielle Massenmörder?



Mohammed Atta war ein nach heutigen Maßstäben bestens integrierter Student, dem hast du es auch nicht angesehen.

Außerdem habe ich bereits einen Artikel verlinkt, der das Märchen von den "friedlichen" Muslimen in Europa wiederlegt:

Terrorismus: Islamisten radikalisieren sich immer ofter in Brussel und Paris



			
				Die Welt schrieb:
			
		

> "Ein Drittel bis zur Hälfte der Muslime in Westeuropa stimmen mit der Ideologie und den Zielen der Gewalttäter überein."





			
				Die Welt schrieb:
			
		

> Trotz plakativer Bekenntnisse zum Rechtsstaat endet die Loyalität vieler Türken, Kurden und Araber dort, wo religiöse Gebote mit dem Grundgesetz kollidieren. Der Studie "Lebenswelten junger Muslime in Deutschland" zufolge stimmten 47 Prozent dem Satz "Die Befolgung der Gebote meiner Religion ist für mich wichtiger als die Demokratie" eher oder völlig zu.
> 
> Laut WZB-Umfrage halten 45 Prozent der Muslime in Deutschland "religiöse Vorschriften für wichtiger als staatliche Rechtsnormen". In Frankreich, Belgien, Österreich und den Niederlanden tun dies sogar 70 Prozent und mehr.





			
				Die Welt schrieb:
			
		

> Dem Satz, man könne "Juden nicht trauen", stimmten laut WZB-Studie 28 Prozent der Muslime in Deutschland zu. Der Aussage, dass "Menschen jüdischen Glaubens überheblich und geldgierig" sind, pflichteten nach der Studie "Muslime in Deutschland" 15,7 Prozent aller muslimischen Jugendlichen bei, unter nicht zugewanderten deutschen nur 5,7 Prozent. Der Präsident des Zentralrats der Juden, Josef Schuster, forderte dazu auf, in Vierteln wie Berlin-Neukölln keine Kippa mehr zu tragen.



Und immer mehr Europäer erkennen die Gefahr



			
				Die Welt schrieb:
			
		

> Die Zahl der Deutschen, die den Islam als bedrohlich empfinden, stieg laut Religionsmonitor der Bertelsmann-Stiftung von 53 Prozent 2012 auf 57 Prozent 2014. Dem Satz, der Islam passe nicht in die westliche Welt, stimmten 2012 noch 52 Prozent zu, 2014 waren es schon 61 Prozent.
> 
> Bei unseren Nachbarn ist das Islambild teils noch düsterer. "Für etwa die Hälfte bis zwei Drittel der europäischen Bevölkerung passt der Islam nicht in die westliche Welt", resümiert der Religionsmonitor. In Frankreich sind Muslime nach den Pariser Anschlägen unwillkommener denn je. 62 Prozent der Franzosen wollen keine Flüchtlinge mehr aufnehmen, vorher waren es nur 52 Prozent.



Das ist die Realität. Der Islam ist mit unseren Maßstäben unvereinbar. Ein Rechtsanwalt hat mir mal einen schönen Vergleich gebracht.

Würde man den Islam heute als Verein gründen und den Koran als Vereinssatzung bestimmen, der Verein würde nicht eingetragen werden. Grund: Verfassungsfeindlichkeit. Nur weil der Islam 1400 Jahre alt ist, darf er weiter wüten.


----------



## Woohoo (29. Februar 2016)

Bei dem Ausmaß an Anschlägen und Daesh Kämpfern/Sympathisanten aus Europa kann man gewiss von islamistischen koordinierten Abläufen sprechen. Nich davon auszugehen wäre doch etwas fahrlässig?

Gab doch auch schon Reportagen bei denen angebliche Konvertiten via FB und co schnell an Kontaktpersonen geraten sind, die dich zum Kampf mit den "Glaubensbrüdern" überzeugen wollen und entsprechende Hilfestellung anbieten.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Mohammed Atta war ein nach heutigen Maßstäben bestens integrierter Student, dem hast du es auch nicht angesehen.


Und was genau soll das heißen?
Ted Bundy war überzeugter Christ, dem hatte man es auch nicht "angesehen", dass er Frauen vergewaltigt, verstümmelt und umgebracht hat.

Köpft ein Moslem jemanden, dann tut er das natürlich - wie soll es denn auch anders sein - weil er ein Moslem ist.
Köpft ein Chirst oder Atheist (wie Bundy oder Armin Meiwes) jeamdnen, tut er das, weil er selbsverständlich Psychopath ist, warum auch sonst.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Februar 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Bei dem Ausmaß an Anschlägen und Daesh Kämpfern/Sympathisanten aus Europa kann man gewiss von islamistischen kooridnierten Abläufen sprechen. Nich davon auszugehen wäre doch etwas fahrlässig?
> 
> Gab doch auch schon Reportagen bei denen angebliche Konvertiten via FB und co schnell an Kontaktpersonen geraten sind, die dich zum Kampf mit den "Glaubensbrüdern" überzeugen wollen und entsprechende Hilfestellung anbieten.



Einer der Attentäer aus Paris kam doch als "Flüchtling" nach Europa. Diese Politik der offenen Grenzen ist *Mitschuld* am Tod der unschuldigen Opfer in Paris.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und was genau soll das heißen?
> Ted Bundy war überzeugter Christ, dem hatte man es auch nicht "angesehen", dass er Frauen vergewaltigt, verstümmelt und umgebracht hat.
> 
> Köpft ein Moslem jemanden, dann tut er das natürlich - wie soll es denn auch anders sein - weil er ein Moslem ist.
> Köpft ein Chirst oder Atheist (wie Bundy oder Armin Meiwes) tut er das, weil er selbsverständlich Psychopath ist, warum auch sonst.



Nicht jede Straftat hat zwangsläufig etwas mit der Religion zu tun.

Die Frage ist doch, ob die Begründung für die Tat in der Religion lag. Ist das bei Mohammed Atta der Fall? Eindeutig.

War das bei Ted Bundy der Fall? Ich kann nichts in diese Richtung erkennen.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Einer der Attentäer aus Paris kam doch als "Flüchtling" nach Europa. Diese Politik der offenen Grenzen ist *Mitschuld* am Tod der unschuldigen Opfer in Paris.


Es war aber nur möglicherweise "einer".
"Ein" anderer war in Frankreich geboren und aufgewachsen, jemand mit Migrationshintergrund, der durch's System gefallen war.
Und du siehst am 11. September, dass jeder, der solch eine extreme Absicht hat, wie einen Terroranschlag zu verüben, es schaffen kann, sich über Grenzen zu schmuggeln. Der hätte das mit Sicherheit auch ohne Unterstützung der hiesiegen Politik geschafft.^^


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nicht jede Straftat hat zwangsläufig etwas mit der Religion zu tun.
> 
> Die Frage ist doch, ob die Begründung für die Tat in der Religion lag. Ist das bei Mohammed Atta der Fall? Eindeutig.
> 
> War das bei Ted Bundy der Fall? Ich kann nichts in diese Richtung erkennen.


Ist bei jeder Straftat eines Moslems die Ursache automatisch Religion?
Das bezweifle ich auch ernsthaft.
Ich kenne beispielsweise Türken, die Urkunden gefälscht, geklaut und auch mal wegen Prügelei im Knast gelandet sind. Haben die das des Korans wegen getan?
Glaube ich kaum.

Wäre von den 4 Millionen Muslimen jeder durchgehend zum Morden aus niederen Beweggründen (wie eben Religion) bereit, hätten wir schon viel früher Tote hierzulande gehabt und jedem von ihnen zu unterstellen, sie wüssten nicht, dass wortgetreues Auslegen des Korans schwachsinnig ist, wäre eine Beleidigung an deren Intelligenz.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Es war aber nur möglicherweise "einer".
> "Ein" anderer war in Paris geboren und aufgewachsen, jemand mit Migrationshintergrund, der durch's System gefallen war.
> Und du siehst am 11. September, dass jeder, der solch eine extreme Absicht hat, wie einen Terroranschlag zu verüben, es schaffen kann, sich über Grenzen zu schmuggeln. Der hätte das mit Sicherheit auch ohne Unterstützung der hiesiegen Politik geschafft.^^



Hier geboren, hier aufgewachsen mit allen Möglichkeiten und trotzdem Mörder geworden?

Hmm woran kann das wohl liegen? Vielleicht an der Ideologie, zu der sich diese Leute hingezogen fühlten?

Warum wird das in Frage gestellt? Bei den Morden der NSU bezweifelt doch auch keiner, dass das an der kranken Ideologie lag.

Man stelle sich nur mal von nach einem fremdenfeindlichen Mord stellt sich ein NPD-Politiker ins Fernsehen und sagt: Das hat aber nichts mit dem Nationalsozialismus zu tun.

Den Müll würden doch kein ernsthafter Mensch glauben. Warum glaubt ihr diesem Müll beim Islam, wenn sich da einer ins Fernsehen stellt?


----------



## Two-Face (29. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Hier geboren, hier aufgewachsen mit allen Möglichkeiten und trotzdem Mörder geworden?


Was heißt hier mit "allen Möglichkeiten"?
Glaubst du etwa, jeder der in Europa geboren wurde, hätte "alle Möglichkeiten"?
Ich sagte doch, er ist durch's System gefallen, ist in einem fremdenfeindlichen Viertel aufgewachsen, wurde möglicherweise diskriminiert.^^
Das Thema hatten wir schon, auch in Deutschland gibt es genug - tatsächliche oder potentielle - Moslems, welche schlechtere Chancen auf eine Anstellung haben, als ein Deutscher ohne Migrationshintergrund.

Gilt auch für so manch' Russen oder Polen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Februar 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was heißt hier mit "allen Möglichkeiten"?
> Ich sagte doch, er ist durch's System gefallen, ist in einem fremdenfeindlichen Viertel aufgewachsen, wurde möglicherweise diskriminiert.^^
> Das Thema hatten wir schon, auch in Deutschland gibt es genug - tatsächliche oder potentielle - Moslems, welche schlechtere Chancen auf eine Anstellung haben, als ein Deutscher ohne Migrationshintergrund.
> 
> Gilt auch für so manch' Russen oder Polen.



Wo sind denn der RS (russische Staat) und PS (polnischer Staat) und warum haben ich noch nichts von den ganzen russischen und polnischen Teroranschlägen gehört bzw. gelesen?


----------



## azzih (29. Februar 2016)

Der Koran ist ein sehr komplexes Werk und teils sehr widersprüchlich. Dazu stark vom Zeitgeist geprägt und Mohammed war halt nunmal in einer Zeit und einem Ort aufgewachsen wo Stammesfehden nichts ungewöhnliches waren.  Daraus abzuleiten der Koran sei gewaltätig ist einfach nur dumm und falsch. Schau dir die Bibel und das alte Testament an bist du bestens bedient. Auch ein überwältigender Anteil der hier lebenden Muslime hat weder mit Gewalt etwas am Hut noch heisst diese gut.  Viele nehmen ihre Religion in etwa so ernst wie ich meine , nämlich kaum. Ich kenne locker ein Dutzend Muslime und keiner unterscheidet sich in irgendeiner Weise von mir. Aber hier darf ich mir anhören die seien alle latente Gewaltäter von irgendwelchen Vögeln die ein paar Beiträge vorher noch geschrieben haben sie mögen keinen Kontakt mir Menschen haben die ne dunkle Hautfarbe haben.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wo sind denn der RS (russische Staat) und PS (polnischer Staat) und warum haben ich noch nichts von den ganzen russischen und polnischen Teroranschlägen gehört bzw. gelesen?


Glaubst du etwa, Russen oder Polen, mit welchem das System nicht einig wird, werden nicht gewalttätig?
Es gibt auch Deutsche ohne jenen Migrationshintergrund, die zum IS abgewandert sind, nur weil sie soziale Aussteiger waren.
Du kannst auch nicht jeden Moslem dafür verantwortlich machen, wenn mal ein so genannter "Gläubiger" eine Bombe zündet oder um sich ballert.

Kann auch nicht jeden Shooter-Spieler beim nächsten Amoklauf anklagen, was gewisse, bayerische Lokalpolitiker gemacht haben.


azzih schrieb:


> Der Koran ist ein sehr komplexes Werk und teils sehr widersprüchlich. Dazu stark vom Zeitgeist geprägt und Mohammed war halt nunmal in einer Zeit und einem Ort aufgewachsen wo Stammesfehden nichts ungewöhnliches waren.  Daraus abzuleiten der Koran sei gewaltätig ist einfach nur dumm und falsch. Schau dir die Bibel und das alte Testament an bist du bestens bedient. Auch ein überwältigender Anteil der hier lebenden Muslime hat weder mit Gewalt etwas am Hut noch heisst diese gut.  Viele nehmen ihre Religion in etwa so ernst wie ich meine , nämlich kaum. Ich kenne locker ein Dutzend Muslime und keiner unterscheidet sich in irgendeiner Weise von mir. Aber hier darf ich mir anhören die seien alle latente Gewaltäter von irgendwelchen Vögeln die ein paar Beiträge vorher noch geschrieben haben sie mögen keinen Kontakt mir Menschen haben die ne dunkle Hautfarbe haben.


Im Koran gibt es nunmal kein Neues oder Altes Testament, dafür sehr viele, unterschiediche Gruppierungen^^
Die Radikalen (also die "Islamisten") sind meistens Salafisten, zu denen die Wahhabiten gehören, zu denen sich wiederum viele iranische, Saudi-Arabische und quatarische Scheichs und der IS zählen.
Wenn aber jeder Moslem so denken würde wie die, hätten die 4 Millionen davon unter uns Deutschland schon längst den Krieg erklärt.^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2016)

Christliche Terroristen? Hatten wir schon, aber das ist natürlich Freiheits oder Widerstandskampf, dabei geht es um nichts anderes, als den Konflikt zwischen Katholiken und Evangelen, oder?
Nordirlandkonflikt – Wikipedia

Was ist der Drohnenkrieg der USA und wie wehrt man sich dagegen? Die islamischen Staaten, als dritte Welt deklariert und reichlich machtlos auf der weltpolitschen Bühne, sind in einem Freiheitskampf gegen alte Kolonialstrukturen. Natürlich wird als Religionskonflikt verkauft, weil es religiöse Staaten sind. UNd wir huldigen der freien Marktwirtschaft und führen Kreige in ihrem Namen. 99% der Moslems im Land sind fiedlich und liebenswerte Menschen. Straftäter und durchgeknallte hat jede Kultur hervorgebracht.



Two-Face schrieb:


> ...


Sage ich etwas anderes zu Merkels Politik? Aber es wäre falsch zu sagen, sie macht keine Politik. Keine, die ich mag oder unterstütze, aber die macht extrem viel Politik. Sie wird genauso unterschätz wie Birne früher. Und sie verharmlosend "Mutti" zu nennen, ist extrem naiv.


----------



## Two-Face (29. Februar 2016)

Es gibt auch radikale Christen, sind in den USA ansässig und nennen sich "Tea Party."
Wollen unter anderem andere Staaten (wie den Iran) wegbomben - auch nuklear - und Homosexuelle internieren.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sage ich etwas anderes zu Merkels Politik? Aber es wäre falsch zu sagen, sie macht keine Politik. Keine, die ich mag oder unterstütze, aber die macht extrem viel Politik. Sie wird genauso unterschätz wie Birne früher. Und sie verharmlosend "Mutti" zu nennen, ist extrem naiv.


Es kommt darauf an, was heißt genau "Politik machen"?
Reformen durchzubringen, wie es Kohl nie gemacht hat?
Wahlprogramme erstellen zulassen und danach zu regieren, damit man die Amtszeit übersteht?


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Februar 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Der Koran ist ein sehr komplexes Werk und teils sehr widersprüchlich.



Und dazu gibt es eine einfache Regel, die dir jeder Muslim nennen kann.

Widersprechen sich im Koran zwei Suren, dann gilt die chronologisch jüngere.

Wenn man dann noch weiß, dass die friedlich Suren zu Mohammeds Anfangszeit entstanden sind und die gewalttätigen später, dann weiß man, woran man ist.



azzih schrieb:


> Dazu stark vom Zeitgeist geprägt und Mohammed war halt nunmal in einer Zeit und einem Ort aufgewachsen wo Stammesfehden nichts ungewöhnliches waren.



Das ist ja schön und gut, aber wir schreiben nicht mehr 600, sondern 2016 und es gibt halt immer noch viel zu viele Menschen, die das Buch und das Leben Mohammeds wortwörtlich leben.



azzih schrieb:


> Daraus abzuleiten der Koran sei gewaltätig ist einfach nur dumm und falsch.



Es ist einfach der logische Schluss zu dem man kommt, wenn man das Buch auch mal liest. 



azzih schrieb:


> Schau dir die Bibel und das alte Testament an bist du bestens bedient.



Ernsthaft? Immernoch dieses längst widerlegte Pseudoargument?

A) Wie viele Christen ziehen jedes Jahr los und begehen aufgrund der in der Bibel geschriebenen Texte Terroranschläge? Und dann vergleich das mal bitte mit der Anzahl an islamischen Anschläg.

Kleiner Vorschlag meinerseits. Du kannst ja deine Zählung mal in unserem westlichen Nachbarland (Frankreich) beginnen. 

B) Das alte Testament ist nur ein Teil. Das du das neue Testament unterschlägst, spricht für sich.

C) In der Bibel findest du Geschichten, in denen gewalttätiges berichtet wird. Im Koran findest du Befehle an die Muslime im Imperativ. Schon das ist ein Unterschied.



azzih schrieb:


> Auch ein überwältigender Anteil der hier lebenden Muslime hat weder mit Gewalt etwas am Hut noch heisst diese gut.



Könntet ihr euch mal bitte angewöhnen erstmal die Beiträge zu lesen, bevor ihr selbst etwas schreibt?

Dieses Märchen ist doch auch widerlegt. Gerade erst vor auf der Seite davor, habe ich einen Beitrag gebracht, aus dem du entnehmen kannst, das ein überwältigender Anteil der Muslime in Europa Gewalt eben doch gutheißt.



azzih schrieb:


> Viele nehmen ihre Religion in etwa so ernst wie ich meine , nämlich kaum.



Dann sind es auch keine echten Anhänger. Wie nennst du einen Vegetarier der Fleisch isst? Richtig, keinen Vegetarier.



azzih schrieb:


> Ich kenne locker ein Dutzend Muslime und keiner unterscheidet sich in irgendeiner Weise von mir.



Das nenne ich mal eine repräsentative Umfrage. Fehlt nur noch das berühmte Bauchgefühl und die Satire in deinem Beitrag wäre perfekt. 



azzih schrieb:


> Aber hier darf ich mir anhören die seien alle latente Gewaltäter von irgendwelchen Vögeln die ein paar Beiträge vorher noch geschrieben haben sie mögen keinen Kontakt mir Menschen haben die ne dunkle Hautfarbe haben.



Ich sag es ja. Nicht in der Lage Beiträge zu lesen.

Den Beitrag denn du meinst, der kam von Nightslaver und er hat selbst längst klargestellt, dass das eine Falle war um Anhand der Reaktionen die Leute zu entlarven.

Aber das du Beiträge nicht liest, hast du ja schon eindrucksvoll bewiesen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> . 99% der Moslems im Land sind fiedlich und liebenswerte Menschen. Straftäter und durchgeknallte hat jede Kultur hervorgebracht.



Noch so ein Spezialist, der die Beiträge nicht liest.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2016)

Es ist komplizierter, aber hier wird ein grober Überblick gegeben:
Christlicher Fundamentalismus – Wikipedia


----------



## Kaaruzo (29. Februar 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist komplizierter, aber hier wird ein grober Überblick gegeben:
> Christlicher Fundamentalismus – Wikipedia



Wo sind denn die ganzen christlichen Terroranschläge?

Wo ist denn der CS (christliche Staat)?

Warum haben wir nicht ständig Vertreter des Christentums in Talkshows die uns sagen: "Das hat nichts mit dem Christentum zun tun"?

Wo ist das denn alles?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. Februar 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Noch so ein Spezialist, der die Beiträge nicht liest.


Man sollte breiter lesen und nicht nur wenige links und man sollte es verstehen. Das Thema ist alt, die Untersuchungen auch: Hier mal ein Beispiel:
Bundesinnenministeriums-Studie: Zahlreiche Muslime in Deutschland sind gewaltbereit - SPIEGEL ONLINE
_"...Eine kleine Gruppe von sechs Prozent wird demnach als "gewaltaffin" eingestuft, wie die "Frankfurter Rundschau" berichtet..."
_
Gewaltaffine ist so etwas wie Leute, die auf friedliche Flüchtlingsboote schießen wollen. Was wolltest Du doch gleich?

Und wie wird es im Text weiter bewertet?
_"...Der Kultur- und Sozialanthropologe Werner Schiffauer sagte dem Blatt,  die Hamburger Studie komme auch zu dem Schluss, dass  demokratiefeindliche Einstellungen bei nicht-muslimischen Deutschen etwa  ebenso häufig anzutreffen seien. Daher könne nicht gesagt werden, dass  der Islam Demokratiefeindlichkeit stärker fördere...."_

Aha, es geht um Armut und Ausgrenzung, um nicht teilhaben an der Gesellschaft. Das sind die Gründe, nicht die Religion. Aber dazu müsste man Nachdenken und verstehen ....



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wo sind denn die ganzen christlichen Terroranschläge?


Ich habe es Dir gerade erklärt. Kannst Du nicht lesen?

Kaaruzo,
Du betreibst hier nichts weiter als Hetze, einseitig, manipulativ und leicht durchschaubar. Damit fängt man naive Seelen, genau wie es NPD, AfD und Pegida machen. Warum man Dir hier eine Plattform bietet ist verwunderlich, aber wir halten die Meinungsfreiheit hoch.


----------



## Two-Face (1. März 2016)

@Kaaruzo
Zum letzten Mal für dich, die ultimative Unterscheidung:
Es gibt Moslems und Islamisten.
Die einen wissen, dass Morden aus religiösen Gründen falsch ist, die anderen nicht.
Die einen legen den Koran nicht radikal aus, die anderen schon.

Du hast offenkundig noch nie von den Wahhabiten gehört - zu denen zählen die ganzen Scheichs in Saudi-Arabien, im Iran und in Quatar, welche den IS, die Al-Quaida und die HAMAS unterstützen und der IS selber.
Würde jeder der 4 Millionen Muslime in Deutschland genauso denken wie die, wäre jeder von denen längst zum IS abgewandert oder wir hätten hier jeden Tag gemeuchelte "Ungläubige".


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und dazu gibt es eine einfache Regel, die dir jeder Muslim nennen kann.
> 
> Widersprechen sich im Koran zwei Suren, dann gilt die chronologisch jüngere.


WER kann mir das nennen? Woher hast du das?
Jemand, der den Koran so auslegt, wie du ihn gern in Augenschein nehmen würdest?


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Das nenne ich mal eine repräsentative Umfrage. Fehlt nur noch das berühmte Bauchgefühl und die Satire in deinem Beitrag wäre perfekt.


Ach, und wenn du mal wieder irgendwo Terroristen oder gewalttätige Islamisten zitierst sind das plötzlich "representative Umfragen"?

Nochmal, was gibt dir das Recht, jeden Moslem über den Terroristen-Kamm zu scheren?
Du weißt schon, dass für's Töten eine gewisse Hemmschwelle überwinden werden muss, wofür das Lesen eines Buches bei weitem nicht ausreicht?


----------



## Sparanus (1. März 2016)

Man kann Kaaruzo herzlos nennen, aber einen Hetzer? 
Er ruft doch niemanden zur Gewalt auf oder Flüchtlingen gegenüber ein schlechtes Verhalten zu zeigen, sondern er will, dass der Staat die Lösung des Problems übernimmt. 

Hetze ist was anderes.


----------



## Two-Face (1. März 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Hetze ist was anderes.


Wenn er nicht endlich mal anfängt zu lernen und einzusehen, zwischen Moslems und Radikalen zu unterscheiden, dann ist und bleibt es nichts anderes als islamophobe Hetze und zwar gegen _jeden_, der sich als Moslem bezeichnet. Einer davon stand übrigens am Tag der Terror-Anschläge in Paris für Deutschland beim Fußballspiel gegen Frankreich auf dem Spielfeld.
Ganz Schlimm.

Den dürfen wir nicht bei einem potentiellem Spiel gegen Israel auflaufen lassen, keine Ahnung, was der da anrichten könnte.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Man kann Kaaruzo herzlos nennen, aber einen Hetzer?


Er hetzt gegen eine Religion und gegen alle ihre Mitglieder, die hier friedlich in Deutschland leben.
Er pauschalisiert und spielt mit Ängsten. Damit kann er Dumme fangen, genau wie es NPD, AfD 
und Pegida schaffen, aber er wird mit dieser Art Pauschalisierung nicht ernst genommen.

Jede Gruppe hat schwarze Schafe, wenn man nun zu jeder Gruppe alle in Generalverdacht für
die Taten Einzelner nimmt, kommt man zu jeder absurden Aussage. Nach Kaaruzos "Denkweise"
wäre jeder im wilden Mob von Clausnitz ein gewalt bereiter Extremist, damit jeder Pedigast und
ebenso jeder Sachse. Das ist doch einfach absurd .... Wie oft schreibe ich Euch als Spiegel den
Text, dass als vereinigendes Element fast alle Straftäter Männer sind. Die "Logik" ist dieselbe.

Es stört den Frieden der Menschen untereinander, und genau das wollen braune Hetzer der 
NPD erreichen, die überall im Netz ihre Ideologie verbreiten. Die Prinzipchen und Worte die
Kaaruzo anwendet sind deckungsgleich zu jenen, die man von der NPD liest. Sehr merkwürdig...


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. März 2016)

Ich merke mal an: Wenn wir hier wieder "Diskussionen" mit Karuzoo und den üblichen Verdächtigen über den Koran/Islam beginnen, dann wird der Thread erfahrungsgemäß nicht lange überleben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man sollte breiter lesen und nicht nur wenige links und man sollte es verstehen. Das Thema ist alt, die Untersuchungen auch: Hier mal ein Beispiel:
> Bundesinnenministeriums-Studie: Zahlreiche Muslime in Deutschland sind gewaltbereit - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> _"...Eine kleine Gruppe von sechs Prozent wird demnach als "gewaltaffin" eingestuft, wie die "Frankfurter Rundschau" berichtet..."_



Terrorismus: Islamisten radikalisieren sich immer ofter in Brussel und Paris



			
				Die Welt schrieb:
			
		

> *"Ein Drittel bis zur Hälfte der Muslime in Westeuropa stimmen mit der Ideologie und den Zielen der Gewalttäter überein."*



Soviel dazu.

Aber auch die folgenden Zahlen sind sehr erhellend:



			
				Die Welt schrieb:
			
		

> Trotz plakativer Bekenntnisse zum Rechtsstaat endet die Loyalität vieler Türken, Kurden und Araber dort, wo religiöse Gebote mit dem Grundgesetz kollidieren. Der Studie "Lebenswelten junger Muslime in Deutschland" zufolge stimmten 47 Prozent dem Satz "Die Befolgung der Gebote meiner Religion ist für mich wichtiger als die Demokratie" eher oder völlig zu.
> 
> Laut WZB-Umfrage halten 45 Prozent der Muslime in Deutschland "religiöse Vorschriften für wichtiger als staatliche Rechtsnormen". In Frankreich, Belgien, Österreich und den Niederlanden tun dies sogar 70 Prozent und mehr.





			
				Die Welt schrieb:
			
		

> Dem Satz, man könne "Juden nicht trauen", stimmten laut WZB-Studie 28 Prozent der Muslime in Deutschland zu. Der Aussage, dass "Menschen jüdischen Glaubens überheblich und geldgierig" sind, pflichteten nach der Studie "Muslime in Deutschland" 15,7 Prozent aller muslimischen Jugendlichen bei, unter nicht zugewanderten deutschen nur 5,7 Prozent. Der Präsident des Zentralrats der Juden, Josef Schuster, forderte dazu auf, in Vierteln wie Berlin-Neukölln keine Kippa mehr zu tragen.



Soviel zu den „friedlichen“ und gut „integrierten“ Muslimen in Europa.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Gewaltaffine ist so etwas wie Leute, die auf friedliche Flüchtlingsboote schießen wollen. Was wolltest Du doch gleich?



Dass du nicht lesen kannst, hast du ja schon mehrfach eindrucksvoll bewiesen.

Ich habe längst gesagt, dass man die Boote zurück eskortieren soll, die Leute an Land bringt und dann die leeren Boote versenken soll. 

Also stell dich doch nicht absichtlich dumm an, wenn du die Antwort bereits kennst.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kaaruzo,
> Du betreibst hier nichts weiter als Hetze, einseitig, manipulativ und leicht durchschaubar.



Ich betreibe hier Aufklärung. Ich weiß ja nicht, was du im Geschichtsunterricht gelernt hast, aber ich habe gelernt, dass Appeasement gegenüber totalitären Gewaltideologien nicht funktioniert und das alle aufstehen sollen, wenn Unrecht passiert (Wehret den Anfängen).

Nichts anderes tue ich beim Islam. 

Ihr seid die Appeaser, nicht ich. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum man Dir hier eine Plattform bietet ist verwunderlich, aber wir halten die Meinungsfreiheit hoch.



Die Satire in deinen Beiträgen wird immer besser. Wer Linksterroristen als kreative Menschen bezeichnet, sollte sich zu hohen Gütern der Demokratie (Meinungsfreiheit) eher bedeckt halten.



Two-Face schrieb:


> @Kaaruzo
> Zum letzten Mal für dich, die ultimative Unterscheidung:
> Es gibt Moslems und Islamisten.
> Die einen wissen, dass Morden aus religiösen Gründen falsch ist, die anderen nicht.
> Die einen legen den Koran nicht radikal aus, die anderen schon.



Sie legen den Koran nicht „radikal“ aus. Der Koran *ist radikal*. Denn muss man nicht erst „auslegen“. 

Sie leben den Islam genauso wie er im Koran steht und wie Mohammed ihn gelebt hat. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du hast offenkundig noch nie von den Wahhabiten gehört - zu denen zählen die ganzen Scheichs in Saudi-Arabien, im Iran und in Quatar, welche den IS, die Al-Quaida und die HAMAS unterstützen und der IS selber.



Das sind alles Moslems, die den Islam von ihrer wahren Seite zeigen.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Würde jeder der 4 Millionen Muslime in Deutschland genauso denken wie die, wäre jeder von denen längst zum IS abgewandert oder wir hätten hier jeden Tag gemeuchelte "Ungläubige".



Es gibt friedliche Muslime, aber keinen friedlichen Islam.

Es gab auch Menschen in der NSDAP die keine Verbrechen begangen haben (z.B. Oskar Schindler der 1200 Juden das Leben gerettet hat), trotzdem ist die NSDAP eine verbrecherische Organisation.

Mohammed Atta z.B. war bestens integriert. Er hatte alle Möglichkeiten und fiel nicht durchs System. Das hat ihn nicht davon abgehalten, ein Passagierflugzeug in das World Trade Center zu lenken und Ungläubige zu ermorden.



Two-Face schrieb:


> WER kann mir das nennen? Woher hast du das?
> Jemand, der den Koran so auslegt, wie du ihn gern in Augenschein nehmen würdest?



Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, sollte man sich zum Thema nicht äußern:

Abrogation (Islam) – Wikipedia



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Die muslimischen Gelehrten sahen die Verse 16:101 und 2:106 als klaren Beweis dafür an, dass die Abrogation früherer Normen auf das Handeln von Gott selbst zurückgeht,[3] und stützten darauf die Lehre, dass bei widersprüchlichen Bestimmungen jeweils die jüngste die letztgültige ist. Hierbei war es bedeutsam, dass in dem letztgenannten Koranvers der Begriff, der auf Arabisch für Abrogation verwendet wird, nämlich nasch, als Verbform nansach ("wir tilgen/abrogieren") explizit vorkommt.



Ihr solltet mal einen Koran in die Hand nehmen, bevor ihr hier ständig mich eines Besseren belehren wollt.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ach, und wenn du mal wieder irgendwo Terroristen oder gewalttätige Islamisten zitierst sind das plötzlich "representative Umfragen"?



Wo zitiere ich die bitte? Bitte den Beitrag von mir posten.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nochmal, was gibt dir das Recht, jeden Moslem über den Terroristen-Kamm zu scheren?



Nochmal für dich. Nicht jeder Moslem ist ein Terrorist. Ja es gibt friedliche Muslime.

Aber es gibt keinen friedlichen Islam.

Es gab auch Menschen in der NSADP, die keine Verbrechen begangen haben. Trotzdem ist die NSDAP eine verbrecherische Organisation.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Wenn er nicht endlich mal anfängt zu lernen und einzusehen, zwischen Moslems und Radikalen zu unterscheiden, dann ist und bleibt es nichts anderes als islamophobe Hetze und zwar gegen _jeden_, der sich als Moslem bezeichnet.



Schon wieder so ein schöner künstlicher Kampfbegriff. Islamophobie. 

Gibt es auch eine Christophobie? Eine Judophobie? 

Du solltest vielleicht einfach mal lernen zu *lesen*, das würde schon weiterhelfen. Ich bezeichne die Ideologie als Gewalttätig und nicht jeden einzelnen Anhänger.

Nicht jeder Kommunist war ein Gewalttäter, nicht jeder Nazi war ein Gewalttäter, aber der Kommunismus und der Nationalsozialismus, das sind totalitäre Gewaltideologien.

Willst du den Unterschied nicht verstehen? Ideologie=/=jeder einzelne Anhänger.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Einer davon stand übrigens am Tag der Terror-Anschläge in Paris für Deutschland beim Fußballspiel gegen Frankreich auf dem Spielfeld.
> Ganz Schlimm. Den dürfen wir nicht bei einem potentiellem Spiel gegen Israel auflaufen lassen, keine Ahnung, was der da anrichten könnte.



Das wäre doch mal eine interessante Frage in Interviews.

Wie stehen eigentlich die Muslime in der Nationalmannschaft zum Existenzrecht Israels?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2016)

Kaaruzo,

Du verstehst Zahl einfach nicht, Du würfelst Sie wild aneinander und interpretierst Dir Deine Welt zurecht.

Die Radikalisierung und Gewaltbereitschaft sieht Du überall, in Clauswitz kommt ein Mob, setzt sich über die Anweisungen der Polizei hinweg und betreibt massive Nötigung, ein Strattatbestand! Und das in Massen, das war eine kriminelle Vereinigung! Jeder Deutsche setzt seine eigenes Gewissen über Gesetze. Du musst die richtigen Fragen stellen und bekommst die richtigen Antworten. Wo sind denn die hunderttausend meuchelnden Muslime, die Du hier an die Wand malst? Ich sehe nur asymetrischen Krieg und immer mehr Länder, die vom Westen massiv unterdrückt werden wehren sich, da sie es militärisch nicht schaffen, mit Terror gegen die Krieggegner. Nicht schön, gegen die Gesetze der Starken, die Zivilbevölkerung schützen will, aber in jeder Hinsicht nachvollziehbar, wenn das eigene geliebte Land mit Bombenterror überzogen wird.

Niemand schreibt die Gefahren klein, natürlich sind radkaliserte IS-Kämpfer eine Gefahr, aber Belgien und Frankreich haben seit Jahrzehnten in bestimmten Vierteln fast gar nicht gemacht und radikale Gruppen gewehren lassen. Das sind Versäumnisse der Polizei. Wir haben das mit der NSU gemacht. Da laufen Menschen mordend durch den Staat und niemand kümmert sich drum. Was meinst Du, was mit einem rechten Mob passiert, wenn man ihn nicht in seine Schranken weißt? Auch ganz ohne Islam schaffen die es, ein Land in den absoluten Terror zu treiben. Staatssysteme wie das dritte Reich oder die Stasi in der DDR haben für die Bevölkerung nicht weniger Ärger und Angst bedeutet, als Religionshüter in islamischen Sraaten. Ein Blockwart war nichts anderes.

Was lernen wir daraus? Menschen sind gefährlich und sie brauchen gute Gesetze, die auch durchgesetzt werden müssen, um sie zum friedlichen Zusammenleben zu bringen. Ein kleine Gruppe Störenfriede reicht immer, um das Zusammenleben zu entfrieden. Ja, mit den Flüchtlingen kommen in Durchschnitt mehr Menschen, die wir als Störenfriede einstufen würden. Aber erstens sind sie veränderbar und zweitens entspricht es nicht unseren Werten hunderttausende wegen Einzelnen zu Diskriminieren.

Wir kommen immer wieder zum selben Thema, Dir fehlt ein Integrationskurs



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die Satire in deinen Beiträgen wird immer besser.  Wer Linksterroristen als kreative Menschen bezeichnet,


Hausbesetzung ist kein Terrorismus. Aber wenn Du Worte so missbrauchst, ist verständlich, wie dein völlig verzerrtest Weltbild entsteht.


----------



## Poulton (1. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die einen legen den Koran nicht radikal aus, die anderen schon.


Ich erinnere mich da eine Diskussionsrunde vor längerer Zeit (muss mindestens über ein Jahr her sein) im Deutschlandfunk, wo neben Religionswissenschaftlern auch zwei Religionsvertreter (katholische Kirche und irgendein Islamverband) zugegen waren. Bei beiden "Religionsvertretern", natürlich Männer und jenseits der 60 (ja ich weiß, ad hominem), war Weltuntergangstimmung in Pipihausen, als von Seiten der Religionswissenschaftler geäußert wurde, dass *jede* Religion Extremismus und Fanatismus in sich trägt und dass die Befolgung von allem, was in diesen ach so "Heiligen Schriften und Büchern" steht, nicht mit unseren Gesetzen in Einklang zu bringen ist. Nur beschränken sich die meisten Gläubigen in unseren Breiten mittlerweile auf Cherrypicking. Sprich sie picken sich das heraus, was vertretbar ist und kehren alles andere großzügig unter den Teppich. Zum Glück für den Rest derer, die einem anderen Glauben oder gar keinen angehören.

Apropos christlicher Fundamentalismus: "Die AfD ist die Speerspitze des christlichen Fundamentalismus" | hpd


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hausbesetzung ist kein Terrorismus.



Natürlich ist es das. Terrorismus heißt nicht nur irgendwelchen Bombenanschläge.

Es ist Gewalt gegen die bestehende politische Ordnung. Genau das trifft auf Hausbesetzung zu.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber wenn Du Worte so missbrauchst, ist verständlich, wie dein völlig verzerrtest Weltbild entsteht.



Wer Linksterroristen „kreativ“ nennt, der missbraucht Worte. Es erklärt eher dein völlig verzerrtes Weltbild.

Redest ständig vom Rechtsstaat aber feierst das Unrecht der Linksterroristen.


----------



## Poulton (1. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es ist Gewalt gegen die bestehende politische Ordnung. Genau das trifft auf Hausbesetzung zu.


Nein, es ist Hausfriedensbruch. Aber bei deiner verqueren Wahrnehmung, ist demnächst wohl noch jemand der, weil er stockbesoffen ist, vors nächstgelegene Einkaufscenter kotzt, ein Terrorist.

Aber ich vergaß: "_Lügenjudikative_", "_Lügengesetze_"


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es ist Gewalt gegen die bestehende politische Ordnung. Genau das trifft auf Hausbesetzung zu.


Komisch, warum werden die meisten großen Besetzungen legalisiert? Hat wenig mit Terrorismus zu tun,
Das Gesetz "Eigentum verpflichtet" ist eindeutig, wer Gebäude verkommen lässt hat sein Eigentum verwirkt.
Es ist damit herrenloses Gut. So sieht es die Rechtssprechung teilweise. Terrorismus ist etwas anderes. Aber 
Du wirst solche einfachen Zusammenhänge niemals verstehen, befürchte ich, weil Du von blindem Hass
getrieben bist.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer Linksterroristen „kreativ“ nennt, der missbraucht Worte. Es erklärt eher dein völlig verzerrtes Weltbild.


Was können Linke dafür, das der rechte Stumpfsinn über das Anstecken von Häusern und das Verprügeln
von Menschen keine Kreativität entwickelt? Es ging nicht um die Besetzung, es ging darum, dass in ehemals
besetzten Häusen in der Regel lebendige und gemeinnützige Lebensgemeinschaft entstehen. Sie sind anerkannt
und alles andere als Terrorismus.

Du bist mit Deinem verschrobenem Weltbild ziemlich weit aus der gesellschaftlichen Mitte entfernt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Komisch, warum werden die meisten großen Besetzungen legalisiert?



Man findet sich damit halt ab:

Hausbesetzung – Wikipedia



			
				Wikiepdia schrieb:
			
		

> Es gibt auch Fälle geduldeter Hausbesetzung, vor allem wenn es sich um sehr marode Gebäude handelt. Vor allem in der frühen Zeit (1970er und 1980er) wurden Hausbesetzungen oft länger als ein Jahrzehnt geduldet. Kooperatives Verhalten der Hausbesetzer begünstigte in einigen Fällen eine solche Duldung, aber auch der zum Teil militante Druck von größeren Unterstützungsgruppen führte oft dazu, dass sich Eigentümer und/oder staatliche Stellen gegen eine Räumung einer besetzten Immobilie entschieden (zumal eine Wahrscheinlichkeit bestand, dass die geräumten oder andere Hausbesetzer die Immobilie früher oder später „zurückerobern“ würden, wenn sie nach der Räumung wieder leerstand)





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hat wenig mit Terrorismus zu tun,
> Das Gesetz "Eigentum verpflichtet" ist eindeutig, wer Gebäude verkommen lässt hat sein Eigentum verwirkt.



Und darüber wer das verwirkt hat, entscheiden in deinem Weltbild also irgendwelchen Linksterroristen?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist damit herrenloses Gut. So sieht es die Rechtssprechung teilweise. Terrorismus ist etwas anderes.



Aber nicht Gerichte haben das entschieden, sondern irgendwelche dahergelaufenen linksterroristischen Subjekte.

 In einem Rechtsstaat würde eine Hausbesetzung genauso lange dauern, wie die Polizei benötigt um einen vernünftigen Plan zur Stürmung und Räumung auszuarbeiten.

Diese Leute gehören ins Gefängnis.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du wirst solche einfachen Zusammenhänge niemals verstehen, befürchte ich, weil Du von blindem Hass getrieben bist.



Ich habe halt (im Gegensatz zur dir) keine Sympathien für Kriminelle. Aber das erklärt ja auch dein krankhaftes Verteidigen von illegalen Einwanderern oder Anhängern einer totalitären Gewaltideologie.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was können Linke dafür, das der rechte Stumpfsinn über das Anstecken von Häusern und das Verprügeln von Menschen keine Kreativität entwickelt?



Komisch, das ist doch genau die Art „Kreativität“ die die Linksterroristen jedes Jahr am 1. Mai zeigen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ging nicht um die Besetzung, es ging darum, dass in ehemals
> besetzten Häusen in der Regel lebendige und gemeinnützige Lebensgemeinschaft entstehen.



Aufgrund der Willkür einer Gruppe, die für sich die Autorität beansprucht über fremder Leute Eigentum zu entscheiden. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sie sind anerkannt und alles andere als Terrorismus.



Es wird geduldet (also einfach hingenommen) und es bleibt Terrorismus.

Nur weil man Unrecht duldet, wird es kein Recht. Aber das ist für Sympathisanten von Linksterrorismus nicht begreiflich.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du bist mit Deinem verschrobenem Weltbild ziemlich weit aus der gesellschaftlichen Mitte entfernt.



Wer wie du permanent lügt, unfähig ist Beiträge zu lesen, Gesetzesbruch feiert und in den Forderungen der Antifa nichts schlimmes erkennen kann, sollte sich bedeckt halten, wenn es um die gesellschaftliche Mitte geht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2016)

Halten wir also fest, um Deine Beiträge in Zukunft interpretieren zu können
- Hausfriedensbruch heisst in Karuuzo Deutsch "Terrorismus"
- anerkannte Kriegsflüchtlinge sind "illegale Einwanderer"
- Religionen sind "totalitäre Gewaltideologien"

Jetzt frage ich mich nur, mit welchen Worten Du wirklichen Terrorismus z.B. durch die NSU beschreibst?
Wenn für Dich schon legale Kriegsflüchtlinge illegale Einwanderer sind, wie nennst Du dann Menschen, die über einen Grenzzaun hüpfen?
Schau Dir nochmal Paragraph 4 unseres Grundgesetzes an. Dann geh danach in Kirchen oder Moschee und Schrei ganz laut: Religionen sind "totalitäre Gewaltideologien". Mal sehen, was dann passiert mit Dir ....

So wie es aussieht, reicht ein Integrationskurs in deutsche Werte bei Dir nicht, ein Deutschkurs wäre ebenso angebracht.


----------



## azzih (1. März 2016)

Ich mag diese verlodderten Linken Schmarotzer auch nicht. Aber es ist ein riesen Unterschied ob ich irgendwelche leerstehenden Gebäude besetzte und da meine komisch linke-intellektuelle-Kommune aufbaue (oder was immer das da sein soll) oder ob ich wie das Nazipack Gebäude abfackel, Busse attackiere und Menschen durch die Gegend jage.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Halten wir also fest, um Deine Beiträge in Zukunft interpretieren zu können
> - Hausfriedensbruch heisst in Karuuzo Deutsch "Terrorismus"



Wollen die Hausbesetzer die politische Ordnung stören? Definitiv, das ist deren Selbstverständnis. Damit ist es Terrorismus. Außerdem (und das habe ich auch mehr als einmal gesagt) ist Hausbesetzung nur ein Aspekt des Linksterrorimus.  



interessierterUser schrieb:


> - anerkannte Kriegsflüchtlinge sind "illegale Einwanderer"



Wenn diese Leute gemütlich durch halb Europa wandern um sich die beste soziale Hängematte auszusuchen und dabei mehrere Länder illegal betreten, dann ja sind es illegale Einwanderer. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> - Religionen sind "totalitäre Gewaltideologien"



Nicht alle. Nur der Islam.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Jetzt frage ich mich nur, mit welchen Worten Du wirklichen Terrorismus z.B. durch die NSU bezeichnest?



Rechtsterrorismus bzw. rechtsradikaler Terrorismus. Wie auch sonst?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> So wie es aussieht, reicht ein Integrationskurs in deutsche Werte bei Dir nicht, ein Deutschkurs wäre ebenso angebracht.



Sagte der User der permanent Beiträge nicht liest und faktenwidrig lügt?

Ich denke, du solltest den Deutschkurs zuerst besuchen.



azzih schrieb:


> Ich mag diese verlodderten Linken Schmarotzer auch nicht. Aber es ist ein riesen Unterschied ob ich irgendwelche leerstehenden Gebäude besetzte und da meine komisch linke-intellektuelle-Kommune aufbaue (oder was immer das da sein soll) oder ob ich wie das Nazipack Gebäude abfackel, Busse attackiere und Menschen durch die Gegend jage.



Das ist wie gesagt, nur ein Aspekt des Linksterrorismus.

Am 1. Mai hast du auch Gewalt gegen Menschen und das Abfackeln von Autos (gut sind jetzt keine Gebäude, aber auch Gegenstände).


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Vater tötet Frau z.B. aus Eifersucht  -> Keine Maßnahmen
> 
> Mafiamorde -> Bekämpfung der mafiösen Strukturen
> 
> ...



Wie viele Morde gibt es aus Eifersucht?
Sicher mehr als durch Islamisten -- kenne leider keine Statisdtik.
Aus Habgier ist die Anzahl sicher noch größer.

Ich hab das mit dem englischen Soldaten noch immer nicht gelesen, daher kann ich nichts zu den Umständen sagen.
Ich kann mich aber erinnern, dass es schon eine Menge Gewalt gegen Soldaten gab, einfach weil sie Soldaten sind, bzw. eine Uniform trugen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wollen die Hausbesetzer die politische Ordnung stören?


Nein


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wenn diese Leute gemütlich durch halb Europa wandern um sich die beste soziale Hängematte auszusuchen und dabei mehrere Länder illegal betreten, dann ja sind es illegale Einwanderer.


Falsch


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nicht alle. Nur der Islam.


Falsch


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Rechtsterrorismus bzw. rechtsradikaler Terrorismus. Wie auch sonst?.


NSU-Terroristen sind für Dich also mit Hausbesetzern gleichgesetzt, aha.  Das erklärt vieles

Du lebst in einem sehr merkwürdem Weltbild. Reisen könnte helfen


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2016)

Ja, in einer Flüchtlingsunterkunft mal Kleinerspenden verteilen wäre da sehr hilfreich.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Falsch





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Falsch



Mensch also so fundierte und mit Quellen unterlegte Gegenargumente habe ich ja noch nie gelesen 

Lebst du nach diesem Lied? Du machst dir die Welt scheinbar auch wie sie dir gefällt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> NSU-Terroristen sind für Dich also mit Hausbesetzern gleichgesetzt, aha.  Das erklärt vieles



Deine Interpretationsfähigkeiten sind wahrlich verblüffend.

Wo habe ich auch nur Ansatzweise so etwas geschrieben?

Du hast gefragt:



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Jetzt frage ich mich nur, mit welchen Worten Du wirklichen Terrorismus z.B. durch die NSU bezeichnest?



worauf ich geantwortet habe:



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Rechtsterrorismus bzw. rechtsradikaler Terrorismus. Wie auch sonst?



Was ist an dieser Antwort jetzt falsch? Gucken wir mal was Wikipedia zur NSU sagt.

Zitat:



			
				Wikipedia schrieb:
			
		

> Nationalsozialistischer Untergrund (Abk. NSU) bezeichnet eine im November 2011 öffentlich bekannt gewordene *rechtsextreme terroristische Vereinigung*[1] in Deutschland, der nach bisherigen Erkenntnissen Uwe Mundlos, Uwe Böhnhardt und Beate Zschäpe angehörten und die aus der lokalen rechtsextremen Szene der 1990er Jahre hervorging.



Es ist eine rechtsextreme terroristische Vereinigung. An welcher Stelle ist die von mir gewählte Bezeichnung Rechtsterrorismus bzw. rechtsradikaler Terrorismus jetzt falsch?

Soviel dazu, wer den Deutschkurs besuchen sollte.

__________________________________________________________________________________________________

Wieder mal Fälle von "Bereicherung" durch "Fachkräfte"

Tat mit Handy gefilmt: 14-Jahrige von Gruppe junger Manner missbraucht
In Schleswig-Holstein – Zwei Madchen (14 und 18) in Spassbad vergewaltigt?

Es ist so eklig, das man Kotzen möchte. Unschuldige Mädchen und Kinder zahlen den Preis für die falsche Politik unserer Regierung. Es ist so widerlich.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> An welcher Stelle ist die von mir gewählte Bezeichnung Rechtsterrorismus bzw. rechtsradikaler Terrorismus jetzt falsch.


Wenn Du aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten machst und einen Elefanten weiter Elefanten nennst, ist Deine Sprache uneindeutig und nicht  verständlich. 
Du nutzt das Mittel der Übertreibung auf der einen Seite,  um die andere zu relativieren und zu verharmlosen. Das ist typische und  leicht durchschaubere 
rechte Rhetorik


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn Du aus einer Mücke einen Elefanten machst und einen Elefanten weiter Elefanten nennst, ist Deine Sprache uneindeutig und nicht  verständlich.
> Du nutzt das Mittel der Übertreibung auf der einen Seite,  um die andere zu relativieren und zu verharmlosen. Das ist typische und  leicht durchschaubere  rechte Rhetorik



Wenn dich einfache Zusammenhänge überfordern, dann ist das nicht mein Problem. Ich habe dir mehr als einmal gesagt, dass sich Terrorismus nicht nur in Anschlägen und Morden zeigt. 

Die Morde der NSU sind eindeutig Rechtsterrorismus bzw. rechtsradikaler Terrorismus.

Und Hausbesetzung sind genauso eindeutig Linksterrorismus bzw. linksradikaler Terrorismus.

Dass das Ermorden von Menschen schwerer wiegt und auch schwerer bestraft gehört, versteht sich von selbst.

Nur ich habe dir mehr als einmal gesagt, dass Hausbesetzung nicht alles sind, wodurch Linksterroristen auffallen.

Du hast den jährlichen Straßenterror am 1. Mai, du hast regelmäßig vermummte Antifas auf nicht angemeldeten Demonstrationen (beides Straftaten), du hast volksverhetzende Parolen (Deutschland verrecke, Bomber Harris do it again, all cops are bastards) und du hast ein ständiges Klima der Gewalt und Einschüchterung durch Linksradikale.

Und dagegen muss nicht minder vorgegangen werden, wie gegen den Rechtsterrorismus.

_______________________________________________________________________

Zum Thema:

Fluchtlingsandrang: Nach Grenzsturmung in Mazedonien: EU bereitet Notfallplan vor - FOCUS Online

Fluchtlingslager Calais: Schwere Ausschreitungen bei Raumung des "Dschungels" - DIE WELT

Da zeigen die jungen Männer mal wieder ihr wahres, aggressives Gesicht. Es geht nicht so wie sie es wollen, also nutzen sie das einzige Mittel das sie kennen. Gewalt.

Und solche Subjekte werden dann als „Flüchtlinge“ verharmlost. Wer schützt das deutsche Volk vor diesen Subjekten?


----------



## Poulton (1. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> [...] Das ist typische und  leicht durchschaubere rechte Rhetorik


Ich bevorzuge da einen anderen Namen: Pipi-News-Sprech.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und Hausbesetzung sind genauso eindeutig Linksterrorismus bzw. linksradikaler Terrorismus..


Falsch, es ist Hausfriedensbruch, wie oft muss man Dir das noch erklären?

Bei Flüchtlingen helfen Integrationskurse, bei Rechten ist eine Integration oft gescheitert
Clausnitz und Bautzen: "Integration mancher Deutscher ist gescheitert" - DIE WELT


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Falsch, es ist Hausfriedensbruch, wie oft muss man Dir das noch erklären?



Auch Hausfriedensbruch kann Terrorismus sein, wenn damit eine politische Absicht verbunden ist.

Und da die Hausbesetzer die derzeitige politische Ordnung illegal bekämpfen wollen, ist das per Definition Terrorismus.

Solche Subjekte gehören ins Gefängnis.


----------



## Poulton (1. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auch Hausfriedensbruch kann Terrorismus sein, wenn damit eine politische Absicht verbunden ist.
> 
> Und da die Hausbesetzer die derzeitige politische Ordnung illegal bekämpfen wollen, ist das per Definition Terrorismus.


Auf die Beweisführung mittels entsprechender Urteile deutscher Gerichte, bin ich jetzt schon gespannt. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2016)

Das Recht auf bezahlbare und angemessene Mieten, politisch  über Sozialen Wohnungsbau geregelt, ist also Terrorismus? 
In welche Welt lebst Du eigentlich? Leerstehende Komplexe in Großstädten mit extremer Wohnungsnot sind was? 

Dein Weltbild ist unglaublich. Nötigender rechter Mob sind für Dich Demonstranten, Flüchtlinge willst Du erschießen
und gegen Wohnungsnot und unerlaubte Spekulation zu kämpfen ist Terrorismus. Deutsche Werte sind an Dir vorbei
gegangen. Aber gründlich ....



Poulton schrieb:


> Auf die Beweisführung mittels entsprechender Urteile deutscher Gerichte, bin ich jetzt schon gespannt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Was soll kommen, außer seinen Luftschlössern ...


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. März 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Auf die Beweisführung mittels entsprechender Urteile deutscher Gerichte, bin ich jetzt schon gespannt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Die NSU wird doch auch als rechtsextreme terroristische Vereinigung bezeichnet. Ist das an mir vorbei gegangen, oder hat das Gericht in München diesbzüglich schon ein Urteil gefällt?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Recht auf bezahlbare und angemessene Mieten, politisch  über Sozialen Wohnungsbau geregelt, ist also Terrorismus?



Es geht nicht um deren Ziele, sondern um deren Methoden. Und da bedienen sie sich terroristischen Methoden.

Außerdem ist das ständige Bekämpfen der Staatsgewalt auch eine politische Position dieser Subjekte. Sie kämpfen damit gegen die politische Ordnung dieses Staates.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> In welche Welt lebst Du eigentlich?



Die Erde. Dritter Planet in unserem Sonnensystem.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Leerstehende Komplexe in Großstädten mit extremer Wohnungsnot sind was?



Jedenfalls keine Rechtfertigung, für die Willkür einiger linksterroristischer Gruppe über das Eigentum fremder zu entscheiden. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dein Weltbild ist unglaublich.



Und deines ist eine Mischung aus Naivität und Sympathie für Kriminelle.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nötigender rechter Mob sind für Dich Demonstranten,



Bitte wo habe ich das behauptet? Wird das permanente Lügen nicht langweilig?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Flüchtlinge willst Du erschießen




Wiederholung die Millionste. Ich habe längst *nichttödliche* Alternative aufgezeigt. Aber darauf gehst du natürlich nie ein. Warum wohl? 

Damit du weiter das falsche Bild (Kaaruzo will alle Flüchtlinge erschiessen) zeichnen kannst. Was ich übrigens auch nie gefordert habe. Aber schon meine alte Beiträge haben dich ja offensichtlich inhaltlich überfordert. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> und gegen Wohnungsnot und unerlaubte Spekulation zu kämpfen ist Terrorismus.



Es geht nicht um die Ziele, sondern um die Methoden. Ja die Methoden dieser Subjekte sind Terrorismus.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Deutsche Werte sind an Dir vorbei gegangen. Aber gründlich ....



Sagte der notorische Lügner, der ständig Toleranz und Meinungsfreiheit predigt, aber in einer Tour Andersdenkende diffamiert.


----------



## Poulton (1. März 2016)

Ich hab da mal ne Frage: Was sind eigentlich die hier viel beschworenen  "deutschen Werte"? Ist das sowas wie stockbesoffen und mit voll  urinierter Hose auf irgendwelchen Volksfesten rumsitzen?




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die  NSU wird doch auch als rechtsextreme terroristische Vereinigung  bezeichnet. Ist das an mir vorbei gegangen, oder hat das Gericht in  München diesbzüglich schon ein Urteil gefällt?


Was hat die NSU jetzt mit Hausbesetzung zu tun? Nebelkerzen bitte in der Rumpelkammer zünden. 
Ansonsten: Auf die Beweisführung mittels entsprechender Urteile deutscher Gerichte, das Hausbesetzung eine Form des Terrorismus ist, bin ich jetzt schon gespannt


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Die NSU wird doch auch als rechtsextreme terroristische Vereinigung bezeichnet.


Und das findest Du nicht angemessen, das kommt aus Deinen Texten unterschwellig heraus. Immer wieder. Danke für die Bestätigung
Du warst also auf ein rechtskräfiges Urteil bis dahin ist die NSU-Zelle für Dich ein freidlicher Haufen netter Vatertlnadstreuer Mitbürger, oder?

Für Dich ist es nur ein Akt der Selbstverteidigung der arischen Rasse gegen fremdes Blut, oder wie waren Deine genauen Worte, 
ich lesen Deine Beiträge wegen unerträglichem Schwachsinn in der Regel nur oberflächlich. Aber ungefähr so kommt es an. Und
damit gehörst Du, sollte ich richtig interpretiert haben, und mich nichtr im User irren, zu welche politischen Gruppe?

Flüchtlinge an der Grenze erschießen zu wollen und Boote zu versenken ist eigentlich ein Grund, Dich wegen Volkserhetzung anzuzeigen,
würdest Du das als Pediga-Redner von Dir geben, wäre eine Anzeige und Verurteilung sehr wahrscheinlich



Poulton schrieb:


> Ich hab da mal ne Frage: Was sind eigentlich die hier viel beschworenen  "deutschen Werte"?


Es  sind Ideale der Aufklärung, die aber vom rechten Rand weder verstanden,  noch gelebt werden, aber sie berufen sich ständig darauf....
Hier ein kleiner Einstieg in das Thema: Humboldtsches Bildungsideal – Wikipedia

Davon sind unsere braunen Mitbürger, die Flüchtlingsheime anzünden, Intolerant und borniert sind, natürlich ein paar Generationen von enfernt



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> .... Ich habe längst *nichttödliche* Alternative aufgezeigt. Aber darauf gehst du natürlich nie ein. Warum wohl? .


Weil  Du diese nur auf Grund von dem Druck des Forum formuliertest. Deine  ursprüngliche Aussage, Menschen an der Grenze erschießen und
 Boote  versenken zu wollen entstammt aber Deiner eigenen Gedanken. Die hast Du  und hättest Du die Chance, würdest Du es umsetzen. 
Mit solchen Gedanken und Formulierungen katapultiert man sich ganz weit außerhalb der deutschen Gesellschaft. Mit solchen Gedanken
passt Du in einen IS-Terror  Staat, aber nicht nach Europa

Es ist immer blöd, wenn man in der Diskussion seine Maske fallen lässt und die Fratze zeigt. Da kannst Du gerne eine neue Maske aufsetzen.
Die Fratze bleibt dieselbe


----------



## Woohoo (1. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Flüchtlinge an der Grenze erschießen zu wollen und Boote zu versenken ist eigentlich ein Grund, Dich wegen Volkserhetzung anzuzeigen,
> würdest Du das als Pediga-Redner von Dir geben, wäre eine Anzeige und Verurteilung sehr wahrscheinlich



Kann man das mal zitieren wo er das gesagt hat?


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. März 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Was hat die NSU jetzt mit Hausbesetzung zu tun? Nebelkerzen bitte in der Rumpelkammer zünden.



Lesen ist echt nicht eure Stärke oder?

Es geht darum, dass hier eine Gruppe bereits vor Verurteilung eine Terroristische Vereinigung genannt wird (was ich auch voll und ganz nachvollziehen kann, denn nichts anderes ist die NSU).

Nur warum kann die NSU bereits vor einem Urteil durch ein Gericht so genannt werden und die Hausbesetzer nicht? Aber an dieser Form der Doppelmoral hast du dich ja noch nie gestört.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und das findest Du nicht angemessen, das kommt aus Deinen Texten unterschwellig heraus.



Deutsch ist echt nicht deine Stärke oder? Unterschwellig? Ich habe die NSU als Rechtsterrorismus bzw. rechtsradikaler Terrorismus bezeichnet.

Wo ist das Unterschwellig?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du warst also auf ein rechtskräfiges Urteil bis dahin ist die NSU-Zelle für Dich ein freidlicher Haufen netter Vatertlnadstreuer Mitbürger, oder?



Wenn ihr nicht lesen könnt (oder wollt), dann spart auch doch eure nichtssagenden Beiträge. 

Wo habe ich das behauptet? Ich sagte die NSU ist Rechtsterrorismus bzw. rechtsradikaler Terrorismus.

Ich habe nur einmal mehr Poultons Doppelmoral aufgezeigt, der auf der einen Seite Urteile verlangt, auf der anderen aber nicht.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Für Dich ist es nur ein Akt der Selbstverteidigung der arischen Rasse gegen fremdes Blut, oder wie waren Deine genauen Worte,  ich lesen Deine Beiträge wegen unerträglichem Schwachsinn in der Regel nur oberflächlich.



Du liest anscheinend gar nicht. Anders kann man sich deine zusammenhangslosen Beiträge nicht erklären.

Ich habe mehr als einmal deutlich gemacht, dass der Nationalsozialismus für mich eine totalitäre Gewaltideologie ist. Also kannst du jetzt mal mit deinen Lügengeschichten aufhören?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber ungefähr so kommt es an.



In deinem Weltbild ist jeder, der nicht für offenen Grenze und Aufnahme jedes Sozialtouristen ist, ein Nazi. Dein Weltbild ist verzerrt, nicht meins.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Flüchtlinge an der Grenze erschießen zu wollen und Boote zu versenken ist eigentlich ein Grund, Dich wegen Volkserhetzung anzuzeigen, würdest Du das als Pediga-Redner von Dir geben, wäre eine Anzeige und Verurteilung sehr wahrscheinlich



Bitte, tue allen hier im Thread einen Gefallen und mach a) einen Deutschkurs und höre B) mit den Lügen auf. 

Mein Szenario war nie, dass man bei Sichtkontakt auf alles schießen soll und außerdem habe ich längst *nichttödliche* Alternative aufgezeigt.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Kann man das mal zitieren wo er das gesagt hat?



Ich habe das gesagt, nur nicht so wie es interessierterUser in einer Tour faktenwidrig falsch darstellt.

Ich sagte, man soll die Leute auffordern umzukehren. Wenn das nicht passiert, sollte ein Warnschuss abgegeben werden. Und nur wenn dann immer noch nicht reagiert wird, dann sollte der scharfe Schuss erfolgen.

Also enthielt mein Szenario zwei Möglichkeiten zur Deeskalation. Aber das verschweigt er, Lügner wie er ist, in einer Tour und behauptet ich wollte auf alles und jeden bei Sichtkontakt schießen.

Er ist und bleibt der größte Lügner hier im Thread und verfälscht in einer Tour die Aussagen anderer User. Typisch Gutmensch halt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Kann man das mal zitieren wo er das gesagt hat?


Hier steht es:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft/420903-afd-pegida-und-co.html


----------



## Woohoo (1. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hier steht es Dir:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft/420903-afd-pegida-und-co.html



Jetzt steht es mir .
Ist also alles halb so wild.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Jetzt steht es mir .
> Ist also alles halb so wild.



Ich sag es ja die ganze Zeit. Es ist offensichtlich, wer hier einen Deutschkurs braucht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Lesen ist echt nicht eure Stärke oder?
> 
> Es geht darum, dass hier eine Gruppe bereits vor Verurteilung eine Terroristische Vereinigung genannt wird (was ich auch voll und ganz nachvollziehen kann, denn nichts anderes ist die NSU).
> 
> Nur warum kann die NSU bereits vor einem Urteil durch ein Gericht so genannt werden und die Hausbesetzer nicht? Aber an dieser Form der Doppelmoral hast du dich ja noch nie gestört..


Du meinst das wirklich ernst, oder? Hausbesetzter gibt es seit 40 Jahren. Kein einziger wurde wegen mehr als Hausfriedensbruch angezeigt.
Das im Zuge von Hausbesetzungen Autonome und andere Gruppen die Besetzung für Straßenschlachten nutzen, siehe Hafenstraße oder
Chaostage, ist etwas anderes und wird separat vor Gericht verhandelt. Das sind nicht die Hausbesetzer. Die Mitglieder der Chaostage haben
absolutes Hausverbot auf dem Sprengelgelände. Militante Autonone braucht niemand. Das ist das gleiche wie Hooligans oder der rechte
schwarze Block. 

Und bei der NSU, deren Taten eindeutig sind, bist Du Dir nicht sicher, ob man sie schon Terroristische Vereinigung  nennen darf? Der Prozess 
dient vor allem einer Aufklärung der Hilfsgehilfen, und der Nährboden und die Unterstützung ist scheinbar erheblich größer. Die gefassten 
NSU Mitglieder sind nur wenige Wespen des Nestes.

Es ist unglaublich, was Du hier schreibst ....


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Lesen ist echt nicht eure Stärke oder?
> 
> Es geht darum, dass hier eine Gruppe bereits vor Verurteilung eine Terroristische Vereinigung genannt wird (was ich auch voll und ganz nachvollziehen kann, denn nichts anderes ist die NSU).
> 
> Nur warum kann die NSU bereits vor einem Urteil durch ein Gericht so genannt werden und die Hausbesetzer nicht? Aber an dieser Form der Doppelmoral hast du dich ja noch nie gestört.



Wie definierst du denn Terrorismus?


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du meinst das wirklich ernst, oder? Hausbesetzter gibt es seit 40 Jahren. Kein einziger wurde wegen mehr als Hausfriedensbruch angezeigt.
> Das im Zuge von Hausbesetzungen Autonome und andere Gruppen die Besetzung für Straßenschlachten nutzen, siehe Hafenstraße oder
> Chaostage, ist etwas anderes und wird separat vor Gericht verhandelt. Das sind nicht die Hausbesetzer. Die Mitglieder der Chaostage haben
> absolutes Hausverbot auf dem Sprengelgelände. Militante Autonone braucht niemand. Das ist das gleiche wie Hooligans oder der rechte
> ...



Bitte lern doch mal die deutsche Sprache.

Ich schrieb:



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> *Es geht darum, dass hier eine Gruppe bereits vor Verurteilung eine Terroristische Vereinigung genannt wird (was ich auch voll und ganz nachvollziehen kann, denn nichts anderes ist die NSU).*



Wie kann man da auf die Idee kommen, ich wäre mir nicht sicher, ob man die NSU terroristische Vereinigung nennen darf?

Ich sage doch eindeutig, dass ich diese Bezeichnung voll und ganz nachvollziehen kann.


----------



## Woohoo (1. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie kann man da auf die Idee kommen, ich wäre mir nicht sicher, ob man die NSU terroristische Vereinigung nennen darf?
> 
> Ich sage doch eindeutig, dass ich diese Bezeichnung voll und ganz nachvollziehen kann.



Langsam hab ich das Gefühl er trollt dich!?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Langsam hab ich das Gefühl er trollt dich!?


Weil man hinterfragt und Spiegel vors Gesicht zerrt?


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Langsam hab ich das Gefühl er trollt dich!?



Würde einiges erklären. Anders kann ich mir das sonst auch nicht mehr erklären.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Weil man hinterfragt und Spiegel vors Gesicht zerrt?



Weil du permanent faktenwidrig Falschaussagen über mich verbreitest. Und das obwohl ich dich darauf hinweise und die entsprechende Texte zitiere um zu zeigen, dass du Falschaussagen betreibst, hörst du damit nicht auf.

Dieses Verhalten ist mit der von Woohoo genannten Bezeichnung gut getroffen.


----------



## Woohoo (1. März 2016)

Für mich liest sich das so:
A: "NSU ist für mich eine Terrorgemeinschaft."
B: "A sieht die NSU nicht einmal eindeutig als eine Terrorgemeinschaft."
A: ¯\_(ツ)_/¯


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil du permanent faktenwidrig Falschaussagen über mich verbreitest. .


Du hast also nicht geschrieben, dass Du Flüchtlinge an der Grenze erschießen und sie mit ihren Boote versenken willst. Aha ....

Ja, wer war es denn dann? Dein Hund auf Deiner Tastatur? Oder wer?
Wer außer Dir nennt Hausfriedensbruch "Terrorismus"? Wer macht es?
Wie lange hat es gedauert, bist Du verstanden hast, das "Clausnitz" keine
friedliche Demonstration, sondern ein nötigender Mob war? Du hast es
nur als Selbstverteidigung gerechtfertigt. Etc...


----------



## Woohoo (1. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du hast also nicht geschrieben, dass Du Flüchtlinge an derGrenze erschießen willst undBoote versenken. Aha ....



Doch klar steht doch hier:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft/420903-afd-pegida-und-co.html


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Doch klar steht doch hier:  http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft/420903-afd-pegida-und-co.html


Danke für die Bestätigung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du hast also nicht geschrieben, dass Du Flüchtlinge an der Grenze erschießen und sie mit ihren Boote versenken willst. Aha ....



Als du mir unterstellt hast, Herman Göring wäre mein Idol, obwohl ich für jeden sichtbar geschrieben habe, der Mann ist ein Verbrecher und er ist viel zu glimpflich davon gekommen.

Als du behauptest hast, ich wäre ein Nazi, obwohl ich in einer Tour sage, dass ich den Nationalsozialismus als totalitäre Gewaltideologie ansehe.

Und auf der letzten Seite, als du meintest ich würde die NSU nicht terroristische Verneinung nennen, obwohl ich sie genau so bezeichnet habe.

Und zu dem Thema Flüchtlinge habe ich dir auch schon mehr als einmal die Antwort gegeben.

Ich habe a) längst *nichttödliche* Alternativen aufgezeigt (auf die du nachvollziehbarer Weise nicht eingehst, so kannst du nämlich schön dein Falschaussagespiel weiterspielen) und b) habe ich nie gesagt, man soll auf jeden bei Sichtkontakt schießen (auch das verschweigst du immer schön).

Damit zeichnest du mit voller Absicht ein falsches Bild.


----------



## Poulton (1. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hier steht es:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/wirtschaft-politik-und-wissenschaft/420903-afd-pegida-und-co.html


Der Link führt zu keinem konkreten Beitrag. 

Aber um alten(?) Menschen mal unter die Arme zu greifen:
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w.../420903-afd-pegida-und-co-32.html#post8008926


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man fordert die Schiffe zum Umdrehen auf. Wenn  eine negative oder gar keine Reaktion kommt, gibt man einen Warnschuss  ab und fordert letztmalig auf umzukehren, und gibt die Warnung aus, dass  man andernfalls das Schiff versenken würde.
> 
> Wenn dann immer noch keine Einlenken stattfindet, dann ja, müssen die Schiffe versenkt werden.



Weiter: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w.../420903-afd-pegida-und-co-42.html#post8024568


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Threshold schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Willst du am Grenzübergang stehen und in die Menge feuern?
> ...



weiter: http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w.../420903-afd-pegida-und-co-42.html#post8024495


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Threshold schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Der Einsatz der Dienstwaffe muss im Verhältnis stehen.
> ...



etc.


----------



## Red-Hood (1. März 2016)

Woher eigentlich die Überzeugung, dass jeder, der irgendwo an der Grenze zu Europa steht, ein Flüchtling sei?


----------



## Woohoo (1. März 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Der Link führt zu keinem konkreten Beitrag.
> 
> Aber um alten(?) Menschen mal unter die Arme zu greifen:
> http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w.../420903-afd-pegida-und-co-32.html#post8008926
> ...



Und dann werden die Schiffbrüchigen aufgenommen und zurück gebracht.
Man sollte die Personen von Flüchtlingsschiffe einfach so aufnehmen auf ein großes Schiff und dann die Personen direkt zurückbringen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2016)

Ich gebe Dir wider, wie Deine Aussagen interpretiert werden können.

Was Du unwiderlegbar gesagt hast, ist eindeutig, und formt ein Bild. Die von mir zitierten Antworten
waren immer im konjunktiv formuliert, als Vermutung oder als Frage. Du sollst Dich lieber fragen, 
warum Du so ein Bild abgibst, anstatt den Boten zu verurteilen, der es Dir sagt.

Es ist schön, dass wir nach tausenden Beiträgen eine kleine Annäherung bekommen und Du Dich 
deutlich von rechten Strafttätern distanzierst. Wenn Du es jetzt noch schaffst, zu Religionen von 
pauschalen Angriffen hin zu qualifizierten Aussagen zu kommen, wird es vielleicht sogar Freude
bereiten, Deine anders gelagerte Sichtweise auf Geschehnisse zu lesen.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Und dann werden die Schiffbrüchigen aufgenommen und zurück gebracht.


Zumindest die wenigen, die einen Beschuß überlebt haben und schwimmen können, je nach Land also sehr wenige...


----------



## Tengri86 (1. März 2016)

Weil mein Freund  kaaruzo ein Musterbürger von Gottes Gnaden ist 
und wen kaaruzo eine Niere braucht und ich wäre ein geeigneter Spender für ihm 

Bekommt er eins von mir !

-------------------------
Was ernstes
(Weil ich nicht weiß ob man es darf) 

Darf man eigentlich 
Sagen wir ein Marine Schiff aus Land A 
 hat jetzt die Leute aufgenommen 
Und deren Schiff versenkt 

Können die einfach so bei Land B 
Die Flüchtlinge absetzen ? 

Ist ja nicht deren Gewässer 

Land b könnte ja auch dann Schiffe versenken spielen 
Wen man in sein Gewässer eindringt .

Würde doch mehr Stress passieren


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich gebe Dir wider, wie Deine Aussagen interpretiert werden können. .



Wie kann *meine* Aussage „Herman Göring war ein Verbrecher und ist viel zu glimpflich davon gekommen“ von *dir* interpretiert werden zu „Kaaruzos Idol ist Herman Göring“?

Erklär mir das mal bitte. Wie kann man so etwas interpretieren? Du liest meine Beiträge nicht, dass musst du doch nicht abstreiten. Du hast ein Bild von mir und das gibst du hier faktenwidrig weiter.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was Du unwiderlegbar gesagt hast, ist eindeutig, und formt ein Bild. Die von mir zitierten Antworten waren immer im konjunktiv formuliert, als Vermutung oder als Frage. Du sollst Dich lieber fragen, warum Du so ein Bild abgibst, anstatt den Boten zu verurteilen, der es Dir sagt.



Das einzige was ich mich da frage ist, wie es um die Deutschkenntnisse derjenigen bestellt ist, die mir so etwas untererstellen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist schön, dass wir nach tausenden Beiträgen eine kleine Annäherung bekommen und Du Dich deutlich von rechten Strafttätern distanzierst.



Ich habe den Nationalsozialismus und seine ganzen Abarten schon immer abgelehnt. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn Du es jetzt noch schaffst, zu Religionen von pauschalen Angriffen hin zu qualifizierten Aussagen zu kommen, wird es vielleicht sogar Freude bereiten, Deine anders gelagerte Sichtweise auf Geschehnisse zu lesen.



Da werden wir auf keinen Nenner kommen. Der Islam ist für mich eine im Kern faschistische Gewaltideologie, die viel zu viel Legitimation für Gewalttaten bis hin zum Mord enthält.

Da fehlen grundlegende Reformationen. Auch sind die ständigen Gewaltexzesse von Anhänger für mich ein Beweis für meine Meinung.

Ich lehne es daher ab, das Europa und Deutschland ein Versuchsfeld für diese Ideologie werden.

Wenn die ihre Ideologie irgendwann einmal reformiert haben und in der Moderne angekommen sind, dann dürfen sie auch gerne kommen.


----------



## Dennisth (1. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du hast also nicht geschrieben, dass Du Flüchtlinge an der Grenze erschießen und sie mit ihren Boote versenken willst. Aha ....



Liebe Userin, bestimmt hast du, natürlich rein zufällig, überlesen das er VOR dem versenken dieser Boote gefordert hat, dass sie:
1. Via Funk, Lautsprecher oder ähnliches dazu aufgefordert werden umzudrehen. Wenn das nicht wirkt ->
2. Einen Warnschuss (das bedeutet man schießt in die Luft) abgeben und die ERNEUT dazu auffordern umzudrehen oder sie werden versenkt. Erst DANN wird das Boot versenkt. 

Wo genau ist das jetzt schlimm? 

@Topic:
Also fassen wir doch mal kurz zusammen:
- Der Großteil der "Flüchtlinge" hat ihren Pass oder sonstige Dokumente zum Identitätsnachweis "verloren" oder diese wurden ihnen "gestohlen". Das Smartphone jedoch, was natürlich viel weniger als ein Personalausweis wert ist, haben alle dabei und brauchen extra Ladestationen, damit sie mit ihren "lieben" in der Heimat in Kontakt bleiben können. 
- Wir haben, bedauerlicherweise, viele "Einzelfälle" von "Flüchtlingen" die hier nur unbedeutende Straftaten wie Diebstahl, schwere Körperverletzung, versuchter Mord oder so banales wie Vergewaltigung begehen. Die können doch nichts dafür, dass wir unsere Gesetze nicht so angepasst haben, dass Frauen "Freiwild" für sie sind. 
- Leider ist aufgrund der doch noch kalten Jahreszeit kein Schwimmen im See oder dergleichen möglich also werden halt Schwimmbäder / Erlebnisbäder / Saunas besucht. Hier hat der Staat wieder versagt, weil die armen "Flüchtlinge" doch komplett verstört werden, wenn sie hier Mädchen und Frauen im Bikini sehen.  
- Sollten die, natürlich rein zufällig, überwiegend männlichen Flüchtlinge doch mal an der Ausübung ihrer "Reise" gehindert werden oder sie wohl möglich noch dazu gezwungen werden sich in einem anderen Land als Deutschland zu registrieren, was natürlich gar nicht geht, so werden die sich natürlich komplett friedlich, ohne Gewalt und mit Respekt gegenüber den Ländern verhalten. 

Ja die armen "Flüchtlinge" die durch die unzähligen, unsicheren und vom Krieg heimgesuchten Ländern wie Österreich oder Polen unter Einsatz ihres Lebens durchwandert haben nur um nach Deutschland zu kommen... 

Auch sehr schön zu lesen:
Calais: Ausschreitung - neues Räumkommando im Anmarsch - SPIEGEL ONLINE



> In Calais sammeln sich seit Jahren Menschen, die illegal auf Zügen oder in Lkw über den Eurotunnel nach Großbritannien gelangen wollen. Sie versprechen sich dort bessere Chancen und beantragen deswegen kein Asyl in Frankreich.



Ja die armen "Kriegsflüchtlinge", flüchten vor dem Krieg und Terror und wollen doch nur Essen, Wasser, eine Wohnung, Taschengeld, eine eigene Kulturstadt im Land und die selben Gesetze wie zu hause. Wie kann man diesen "Flüchtlingen" ihnen nur diese Grundbedürfnisse, besonders die letzten beiden, verweigern. Immerhin haben sie sich doch auf den langen Weg gemacht und das Land sollte dankbar für die vielen neuen "Fachkräfte" oder Auszubildenden die bestimmt nicht abbrechen werden.  

Edit:


Red-Hood schrieb:


> Woher eigentlich die Überzeugung, dass jeder, der irgendwo an der Grenze zu Europa steht, ein Flüchtling sei?



Weil es sowas wie Tourismus nicht gibt und es außerhalb von Europa doch nur Bürgerkriege, Weltkriege und dergleichen gibt. Mal davon abgesehen, dass es bestimmt alles nur ehrliche, nette und ganz sicher friedliche Menschen sind, die bestimmt nicht lange bleiben wollen.


----------



## fipS09 (1. März 2016)

Ich wette die Hälfte der Leute hier haben sich noch nie mit einem Flüchtling unterhalten und haben ihr Wissen nur aus der "Lügenpresse".


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich wette die Hälfte der Leute hier hat sich noch nie mit einem Flüchtling unterhalten und hat sein Wissen nur aus der "Lügenpresse"



Warum sollte ich mich mit Leuten unterhalten, die (wie jetzt gerade wieder in Mazedonien) gewaltsam Grenzen stürmen und durch halb Europa wandern, nur um sich die beste soziale Hängematte auszusuchen?


----------



## Red-Hood (1. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich wette die Hälfte der Leute hier hat sich noch nie mit einem Flüchtling unterhalten und hat sein Wissen nur aus der "Lügenpresse"


Und die andere Hälfte hat noch nie "zufällig" von friedliebenden, traumatisierten Menschen, die sich nur in Gruppen aufhalten, auf die Fresse bekommen.

Die Polizei geht davon aus, dass einer von 3 Marokkanern, die hierher kommen, straffällig wird. Ein weiteres Vorurteil?

Massenschlagerei in Dusseldorf: Polizisten wollen zwei Manner festnehmen - und werden von 1 Personen angegriffen - FOCUS Online
Man muss nicht rechts sein, um zu wissen, dass es sich hierbei auch nicht um Deutsche handeln wird. Manchmal auf der Straße zu sein, bewirkt da wahre Wunder.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. März 2016)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> -------------------------
> 
> 
> Land b könnte ja auch dann Schiffe versenken spielen
> Wen man in sein Gewässer eindringt .


Können schon, aber die Länder werden sich hüten sich mit der EU anzulegen.
Alleine deshalb, weil die Maghreb-Staaten (um die es meist geht) uns militärisch vollkommen unterlegen sind.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie lange hat es gedauert, bist Du verstanden hast, das "Clausnitz" keine
> friedliche Demonstration, sondern ein nötigender Mob war? Du hast es
> nur als Selbstverteidigung gerechtfertigt. Etc...


Wenn man danach geht war Clausnitz auch friedlich, es wurde niemand verletzt und es wurde nichts beschädigt.
Aber so leicht kann man es sich eben nicht machen.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2016)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Darf man eigentlich
> Sagen wir ein Marine Schiff aus Land A
> hat jetzt die Leute aufgenommen
> Und deren Schiff versenkt
> ...



Schwer zu sagen.
Nehmen wir mal an, das Boot mit 600 Flüchtlingen wird versenkt.
Ein Boot, das sehr schnell sinkt, erzeugt einen Strudel, der einige mit nach unten zieht.
Ergo kann man davon ausgehen, dass sicher nicht 100% der Menschen überlegen werden -- wie die Bundesregierung die toten Flüchtlinge erklären wird, lassen wir mal außen vor.
Du hast also, sagen wir mal 400 Flüchtlinge, die du als Schiffbrüchige aufnimmst.
Die haben alles verloren, was sie hatten, sicher auch ihre Ausweispapiere.
Also selbst wenn du annimmst, dass die aus Marokko kamen -- einen Beweis gibt es ja nicht, da wir ja nur vor unserer Grenze patrouillieren und nicht vor der Marokkanischen -- werden sie nicht wieder nach Marokko zurück kommen können, da sie ja keine Ausweispapiere haben.
Du kannst ja nicht sagen, woher sie genau kommen. Können ja auch Franzosen sein, da sie vermutlich überwiegend französisch sprechen.
Was machst du also?
Genau. Die Überlebenden aufnehmen. Sind ja jetzt Schiffbrüchige.


----------



## fipS09 (1. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich mich mit Leuten unterhalten, die (wie jetzt gerade wieder in Mazedonien) gewaltsam Grenzen stürmen und durch halb Europa wandern, nur um sich die beste soziale Hängematte auszusuchen?




Man sollte sich sein Urteil halt nicht einseitig bilden, wir hören uns ja auch deine Meinung an. Genauso schadet es nicht wenn du dich mal mit den Menschen unterhältst mit denen du hier so hart ins Gericht gehst.


----------



## Verminaard (1. März 2016)

Pakistan: Vater in Pakistan totet Tochter wegen funfstundiger Abwesenheit | ZEIT ONLINE

War bestimmt ein Hindu oder so, die gibts ja dort zuhauf.



[x] Vote fuer Sarkasmus und Ironie-Tag ....





fipS09 schrieb:


> Man sollte sich sein Urteil halt nicht einseitig  bilden, wir hören uns ja auch deine Meinung an. Genauso schadet es nicht  wenn du dich mal mit den Menschen unterhältst mit denen du hier so hart  ins Gericht gehst.


Willst du jetzt mit den "Fluechtlingen" eine Arbeitsgruppe erstellen, waehrend sie sich gewaltsam Zugang in ein Land verschaffen?

Wie nennt man denn sowas, wenn Grenzzaeune eingerissen werden und Steine und andere Sachen auf Grenzpolizisten geworfen werden?


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wie nennt man denn sowas, wenn Grenzzaeune eingerissen werden und Steine und andere Sachen auf Grenzpolizisten geworfen werden?



Demonstration?


----------



## Verminaard (1. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Demonstration?



Musste doch schmunzeln


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Man sollte sich sein Urteil halt nicht einseitig bilden, wir hören uns ja auch deine Meinung an. Genauso schadet es nicht wenn du dich mal mit den Menschen unterhältst mit denen du hier so hart ins Gericht gehst.



Man sieht doch wie sich die sogenannten „Flüchtlinge“ jetzt vor der mazedonischen Grenze benehmen. Warum soll ich mit denen reden?

Damit ich zu dem Ergebnis komme, dass das Kriminelle sind? Dafür muss ich nicht mit denen reden, das sehe ich auch so.



Threshold schrieb:


> Demonstration?



Ich hoffe, ich habe den Sarkasmus in deinem Beitrag einfach nur überlesen. 

Meinst du das ernst?


----------



## fipS09 (1. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Musste doch schmunzeln




Ja die sind alle Steine am werfen, wie gesagt ich komme täglich an einem Flüchtlingsheim in Siegen (NRW) vorbei, hab noch keinen Stein abbekommen. Vielleicht mal mit den dummen Verallgemeinerungen aufhören.


----------



## fipS09 (1. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Man sieht doch wie sich die sogenannten „Flüchtlinge“ jetzt vor der mazedonischen Grenze benehmen. Warum soll ich mit denen reden?
> 
> Damit ich zu dem Ergebnis komme, dass das Kriminelle sind? Dafür muss ich nicht mit denen reden, das sehe ich auch so.
> 
> ...




Man sieht auch wie die Deutschen sich auf Mallorca benehmen, sind deshalb alle so? Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ja die sind alle Steine am werfen, wie gesagt ich komme täglich an einem Flüchtlingsheim in Siegen (NRW) vorbei, hab noch keinen Stein abbekommen. Vielleicht mal mit den dummen Verallgemeinerungen aufhören.



In Deutschland müssen die das auch nicht. Da bekommen die doch alles (Achtung Wortwitz) hinterhergeschmissen.

Aber wenn es nicht so läuft, wie es die Invasoren wollen, dann benehmen sie sich so wie jetzt an der griechisch-mazedonischen Grenze.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Man sieht auch wie die Deutschen sich auf Mallorca benehmen, sind deshalb alle so? Selten so einen Schwachsinn gelesen.



Schmeißen die da Steine auf Grenzbeamte und versuchen gewaltsam Grenzen zu stürmen?

Hast du mal einen Link zu dem Artikel, das würde mich tatsächlich brennend interessieren.


----------



## Verminaard (1. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ja die sind alle Steine am werfen, wie gesagt ich komme täglich an einem Flüchtlingsheim in Siegen (NRW) vorbei, hab noch keinen Stein abbekommen. Vielleicht mal mit den dummen Verallgemeinerungen aufhören.



Vielleicht mal schauen wies an geschlossenen Grenzen zugeht oder in Calais.

Und wer behauptet hier bitte das Alle so sind?
Immer diese unmoeglichen Unterstellungen.
Kaum ist man nicht der gleichen Meinung, wird hier versucht ueberall zu diffamieren, selbst Luegen sind dann ein zweckmaessiges Mittel.

Soviel zu Toleranz.

Wurde schon mal in den Raum geworfen. Ich hab mittlerweilen auch den Eindruck das hier extrem rumgetrollt wird. 
Anders kann ich mir so ein Verhalten nicht vorstellen.


----------



## Red-Hood (1. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schmeißen die da Steine auf Grenzbeamte und versuchen gewaltsam Grenzen zu stürmen?


Nein, die vergewaltigen und befummeln regelmäßig kleine Kinder in Schwimmbädern.
Hört man doch immer wieder, wenn über deutsche Touristen berichtet wird.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich hoffe, ich habe den Sarkasmus in deinem Beitrag einfach nur überlesen.
> 
> Meinst du das ernst?



Schau dir doch mal Demonstrationen an, wenn die außer Kontrolle geraten.
Da werden Grenzen eingerissen, Polizisten mit Steinen beworfen -- die reagieren mit Tränengas und Wasserwerfern.

Wo ist also da jetzt der Unterschied?
Weil das eine Flüchtlinge sind und das andere Leute sind, die schon da sind?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schmeißen die da Steine auf Grenzbeamte und versuchen gewaltsam Grenzen zu stürmen?
> 
> Hast du mal einen Link zu dem Artikel, das würde mich tatsächlich brennend interessieren.



Keine Ahnung, was deutsche Touristen in Thailand so machen.
Die haben da sicher andere Interessen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schau dir doch mal Demonstrationen an, wenn die außer Kontrolle geraten.
> Da werden Grenzen eingerissen, Polizisten mit Steinen beworfen -- die reagieren mit Tränengas und Wasserwerfern.



Das ist ja auch richtig so. Wie soll die Polizei sonst reagieren? Mit Stuhlkreisen?



Threshold schrieb:


> Wo ist also da jetzt der Unterschied?



Das die rechtswidrigen Demonstranten in Clausnitz völlig richtig Mob genannt wird, der Mob vor der griechisch-mazedonischen Grenze aber nicht Mob, sondern euphemistisch „Flüchtlinge“ genannt wird.



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil das eine Flüchtlinge sind und das andere Leute sind, die schon da sind?



Siehst du, du machst es auch. Du nennst den Mob „Flüchtlinge“. Wer Grenzen gewaltsam stürmt und Grenzbeamte angreift der ist (um mal deutsche Politiker zu zitieren) ein widerlicher Mob und Pack.


----------



## Verminaard (1. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Schau dir doch mal Demonstrationen an, wenn die außer Kontrolle geraten.
> Da werden Grenzen eingerissen, Polizisten mit Steinen beworfen -- die reagieren mit Tränengas und Wasserwerfern.
> 
> Wo ist also da jetzt der Unterschied?
> Weil das eine Flüchtlinge sind und das andere Leute sind, die schon da sind?



Aber wir haben doch hier gelernt das die linken Extremisten, die sowas machen, ja nicht so schlimm sind.
Deswegen sind die Fluechtlinge die sich mit Gewalt Zugang in ein suveraenes Land verschaffen auch nicht so schlimm?

Irgendwie macht das Sinn!


----------



## Poulton (1. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass hier eine Gruppe bereits vor Verurteilung eine Terroristische Vereinigung genannt wird (was ich auch voll und ganz nachvollziehen kann, denn nichts anderes ist die NSU).


Ob etwas eine terroristische Vereinigung ist, wird u.a. vom Bundesamt für Verfassungsschutz eingestuft und findet sich im Verfassungsschutzbericht des BMI wieder. 

Beim NSU Prozess geht es u.a. mit darum, ob Zschäpe Gründerung und/oder Mitglied des NSU oder nicht. Denn die Mitgliedschaft in einer terroristischen Vereinigung ist strafbewehrt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. März 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ob etwas eine terroristische Vereinigung ist, wird u.a. vom Bundesamt für Verfassungsschutz eingestuft und findet sich im Verfassungsschutzbericht des BMI wieder. Beim NSU Prozess geht es u.a. mit darum, ob Zschäpe Gründerung und/oder Mitglied des NSU oder nicht. Denn die Mitgliedschaft in einer terroristischen Vereinigung ist strafbewehrt.



Also war deine Forderung nach einem Urteil von einem deutschen Gericht eine Farce, weil sowas vom Bundesamt für Verfassungsschutz festgelegt wird und ein deutsches Gericht dazu gar nicht tätig wird?

Gut zu wissen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Demonstration?


Aber in Clausnitz spricht ein User dann von einen Mob...
Das an der Grenze zu Mazedonien ist ein richtiger Mob.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Aber in Clausnitz spricht ein User dann von einen Mob...
> Das an der Grenze zu Mazedonien ist ein richtiger Mob.



Und dieser Mob soll nach den Vorstellungen der "Alle Grenzen öffnen"-Fraktion direkt nach Deutschland kommen. 

Na vielen Dank auch


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und dieser Mob soll nach den Vorstellungen der "Alle Grenzen öffnen"-Fraktion direkt nach Deutschland kommen.
> 
> Na vielen Dank auch



Und die Bundeswehr wäre auch für den Notfall zu schlecht ausgerüstet.
EDIT:
Es war etwas überspitzt formuliert.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich sehe diesen Mob schon marodierend und vergewaltigend durch die Straßen ziehen wenn er nicht bekommt was er will.



Solche Aussagen sind echt peinlich.


----------



## Poulton (1. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Also war deine Forderung nach einem Urteil von einem deutschen Gericht eine Farce


Nein. Ich zitiere dich nochmal:


Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Auch Hausfriedensbruch kann Terrorismus sein, wenn damit eine politische Absicht verbunden ist.
> 
> Und da die Hausbesetzer die derzeitige politische Ordnung illegal bekämpfen wollen, ist das per Definition Terrorismus.


Von daher kannst du doch sicherlich Urteile nennen, wo Leute wegen Mitgliedschaft in und/oder Gründung einer, nennen wir es "terroristischen Hausbesetzervereinigung", verurteilt wurden oder wo eine Einzelperson wegen Hausfriedensbruch verurteilt wurde, und vom Gericht dem ein terroristischer Charakter beschienen wurde?



> , weil sowas vom Bundesamt für Verfassungsschutz festgelegt wird und ein deutsches Gericht dazu gar nicht tätig wird?


Ein Gericht, in dem Falle die Verwaltungsgerichtsbarkeit, kann tätig werden, wenn sich eine Organisation ungerechtfertigterweise als extremistisch, kriminell oder terroristisch eingestuft sieht. Achja: Eine Einstufung ist nicht zu verwechseln mit dem Vereinsverbot und dem Betätigungsverbot.


----------



## Dennisth (1. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Solche Aussagen sind echt peinlich.



Wieso? Er hat doch recht. Wenn die merken das die keine Grenzen aufgezeigt bekommen machen die immer weiter. Ist bei Babys / Kindern doch auch so.

Herrlich ist der Beitrag gerade:
Angela Merkel zu Flüchtlingen: "Politik des Durchwinkens beenden" - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Ich dachte Mutti will alle bei sich, sorry,  uns aufnehmen.... Fürchtet da einer das bei den kommenden Wahlen die AfD doch ein paar mehr Punkte bekommt als gedacht?


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. März 2016)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Wieso? Er hat doch recht. Wenn die merken das die keine Grenzen aufgezeigt bekommen machen die immer weiter. Ist bei Babys / Kindern doch auch so.
> 
> Herrlich ist der Beitrag gerade:
> Angela Merkel zu Flüchtlingen: "Politik des Durchwinkens beenden" - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> ...



Na, das ist doch aber mal ne tolle Nachricht. Scheint als hätte Mutti auch endlich die Faxen dicke.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. März 2016)

Hach wie praktisch, die Griechen gleich wieder mitverantwortlich dazu zu ziehen. So müssen wir uns wenigstens keine neuen Feindbilder schaffen. Wobei, die paar Flüchtlinge stecken die Griechen  ja locker weg. Man sollte für solche Ideen Preise vergeben.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Solche Aussagen sind echt peinlich.



So wie die Aussagen, als wir auf Schweden gezeigt haben und davor gewarnt haben, dass das auch bei uns passieren kann.

Und was war? Richtig, Köln war.



Poulton schrieb:


> Nein. Ich zitiere dich nochmal:
> 
> Von daher kannst du doch sicherlich Urteile nennen, wo Leute wegen Mitgliedschaft in und/oder Gründung einer, nennen wir es "terroristischen Hausbesetzervereinigung", verurteilt wurden oder wo eine Einzelperson wegen Hausfriedensbruch verurteilt wurde, und vom Gericht dem ein terroristischer Charakter beschienen wurde?



Da unsere Justiz auf dem linken Auge blind ist, nein kann ich dir nicht (was du vermutlich schon längst weißt).

Ich habe von der Bundeszentrale für politische Bildung folgende Definition für Terrorismus bekommen:



			
				BPB schrieb:
			
		

> - ist nicht staatlich legitimiert oder im Besitz der Macht;



Trifft zu. 



			
				BPB schrieb:
			
		

> - ist politisch, ideologisch oder religiös motiviert und hat – wie auch immer definierte



Trifft zu.



			
				BPB schrieb:
			
		

> - längerfristige Ziele; operiert in der Illegalität als klandestine Organisation oder Zusammenschluss loser Zellen;



Trifft teilweise (längerfristige Ziele sind vorhanden) zu.



			
				BPB schrieb:
			
		

> - ist oftmals, aber nicht zwangsläufig, hierarchisch geordnet, fast immer jedoch gibt es funktionale Gliederungen für spezifische Aufgaben, wie z. B. die Vorbereitung von Anschlägen;



Trifft zu. Die Antifa ist für den Straßenterror zuständig.



			
				BPB schrieb:
			
		

> - wendet als primäres Mittel physische Gewalt an, auch wenn psychische Wirkungen intendiert sind;



Wenn man sich den 1. Mai oder Demos vom schwarzen Block generell anguckt. Ja trifft zu. 



			
				BPB schrieb:
			
		

> - will Angst und Schrecken verbreiten, auf gesellschaftliche Verhältnisse aufmerksam machen, Meinungen und Handlungen beeinflussen oder zu Umstürzen und Volksaufständen beitragen, aber niemals längerfristig ein großes Territorium im militärischen Sinne mit eigenen Leuten besetzen;



Trifft absolut zu.



			
				BPB schrieb:
			
		

> - hat immer einen von ihr selbst definierten Feind;



Trifft absolut zu. Der Staat und sein Exekutivorgan (die Polizei) sind das Feindbild



			
				BPB schrieb:
			
		

> - zielt bei ihren Aktionen nicht nur auf den Feind, sondern der Tod Unbeteiligter wird geplant oder billigend in Kauf genommen;



Trifft auch zu. Steine und Molotovcocktails können jederzeit Unbeteiligte treffen.



			
				BPB schrieb:
			
		

> - bedient sich sowohl der "Propaganda der Tat" als auch der "Propaganda des Worts" und bekennt sich zu ihren gewaltsamen Aktionen (Geiselnahmen, Bombendrohungen Attentaten, Flugzeugentführungen, Morden);



Trifft auch zu, wenn auch nicht so schwerwiegend wie die aufgeführten Beispiele.



			
				BPB schrieb:
			
		

> - plant spektakuläre Aktionen, sie sollen eine massenmediale Wirkung erzielen, die breite Öffentlichkeit erreichen und einen langfristigen psychologischen Effekt herbeiführen;



Siehe z.B. die Besetzung der roten Flora.



			
				BPB schrieb:
			
		

> - verfügt über eine Logistik sowie Finanzierungsquellen;



Check.



			
				BPB schrieb:
			
		

> - hat in der Regel eine Unterstützer- und/oder Sympathisantenszene.



Und Check.

Natürlich, so schwerwiegend wie die NSU oder aber die RAF ist die aktuelle linksextreme Szene nicht, aber in abgeschwächter Form treffen die Punkte genau so zu.

Und der Rechtsstaat schaut zu.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Na, das ist doch aber mal ne tolle Nachricht. Scheint als hätte Mutti auch endlich die Faxen dicke.


Merkel hat bei Anne Will noch etwas anderes gesagt. Vielleicht hat sie mal gemerkt das die Wähler abwandern.
Sie dreht sich eben mal wieder im Wind der Politik.


----------



## Poulton (1. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Da unsere Justiz auf dem linken Auge blind ist, nein kann ich dir nicht (was du vermutlich schon längst weißt).


"_Lügenjudikative_". 

Dankeschön und bittesehr, ich hab genug gelesen. Willkommen auf der Ignoreliste.


----------



## fipS09 (1. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> In Deutschland müssen die das auch nicht. Da bekommen die doch alles (Achtung Wortwitz) hinterhergeschmissen.
> 
> Aber wenn es nicht so läuft, wie es die Invasoren wollen, dann benehmen sie sich so wie jetzt an der griechisch-mazedonischen Grenze.
> 
> ...




Es gibt immernoch nicht DIE INVASOREN. Die Leute die hier sind haben genauso wenig damit zutun was andere Landsleute in Mazedonien machen, wie du nichts damit zutun hast was die NSU getan hat. Das einzige was gleich ist ist die Staatsangehörigkeit. Ich diskutier aber auch nicht weiter, entweder willst du das ganze Objektiv beurteilen oder nicht. Wenn du keine Lust hast dir beide Seiten der Medaille anzuschauen führt die Diskussion sowieso ins leere.


----------



## Red-Hood (1. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Solche Aussagen sind echt peinlich.


Peinlich ist nur, wenn man nach den europaweiten Ereignissen der Silvesternacht immer noch die Augen vor der Realität verschließt.
Sexuelle Ubergriffe in der Silvesternacht 215/16 – Wikipedia

Übrigens ziemlich interessant, wie lückenhaft der Artikel ist. Bei uns in Düsseldorf gingen auch über 100 Anzeigen wegen sexueller Belästigung ein. Davon keine Spur im Wikipediaartikel.
Man könnte fast meinen, es wäre nicht jede größere Stadt in NRW davon betroffen...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. März 2016)

Schreckliches Verbrechen in Hamburg-Harburg: Bekannte filmte Tat: Vier Manner vergewaltigen Minderjahrige und werfen sie nachts auf Hinterhof - FOCUS Online
Waren aber Serben und keine Flüchtlinge. 
Trotzdem ist sowas unfassbar und dagegen muss endlich etwas getan werden !


----------



## fipS09 (1. März 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Peinlich ist nur, wenn man nach den europaweiten Ereignissen der Silvesternacht immer noch die Augen vor der Realität verschließt.
> 
> Sexuelle Ubergriffe in der Silvesternacht 215/16 – Wikipedia
> 
> ...




Du kannst den Wikipedia Eintrag selbst ändern, darauf basiert das System.


----------



## Verminaard (1. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Lust hast dir beide Seiten der Medaille anzuschauen führt die Diskussion sowieso ins leere.



Immer schoen an die eigene Nase fassen, bevor man solche Aussagen trifft.


----------



## Captn (1. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Na, das ist doch aber mal ne tolle Nachricht. Scheint als hätte Mutti auch endlich die Faxen dicke.


Ich glaube eher, dass ihr heute wieder bewusst geworden ist, welche Summen sie auf ihrem Kontoauszug verspielt, wenn sie weiter so macht.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. März 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> "_Lügenjudikative_".
> 
> Dankeschön und bittesehr, ich hab genug gelesen. Willkommen auf der Ignoreliste.



Habe ich meinen eigenen Beitrag nicht gelesen? Wo schrieb ich von „Lügenjudikative“?



fipS09 schrieb:


> Es gibt immernoch nicht DIE INVASOREN.



Wie soll man die gewaltsame Stürmung einer Grenze denn nennen, wenn nicht Invasion?



fipS09 schrieb:


> Die Leute die hier sind haben genauso wenig damit zutun was andere Landsleute in Mazedonien machen, wie du nichts damit zutun hast was die NSU getan hat.



Bitte was? Tut mir leid, der höhere Sinn dieser Aussage erschließt sich mir nicht.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Das einzige was gleich ist ist die Staatsangehörigkeit.



Von wem?



fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich diskutier aber auch nicht weiter, entweder willst du das ganze Objektiv beurteilen oder nicht.



Ok ganz Objektiv. Mazedonien sagt, ihr kommt nicht in unser Land (das gute Recht von Mazedonien). 

Der Mob ist damit nicht einverstanden und stürmt gewaltsam die Grenze und attackiert Grenzbeamte.

Das nenn ich ganz objektiv eine gewaltsame Invasion.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Wenn du keine Lust hast dir beide Seiten der Medaille anzuschauen führt die Diskussion sowieso ins leere.



Beide Seiten? Auf der einen Seite habe ich einen Staat der darüber bestimmt, wen er ins Land lässt und wen nicht und auf der anderen Seite haben ich eine Horde junger gewalttätiger Männer, die das nicht hinnehmen wollen.

Was soll ich da berücksichtigen?


----------



## -Shorty- (1. März 2016)

So tut doch jemand mal was, lol. Menschen begehen Verbrechen. Egal welcher Herkunft oder sozialen Stellung. Da kannst du gar nichts tun.
Und am Thema vorbei gehts auch. 

Würde mich jedenfalls schwer tun solch einen Fall und sagen wir, den Fall vom Fritzl gegeneinander abzuwägen.


----------



## fipS09 (1. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Immer schoen an die eigene Nase fassen, bevor man solche Aussagen trifft.




Ich lese mir eure Kommentare schon seit Wochen durch, habe mehrmals angemerkt das ich eure Sorgen sogar teilweise nachvollziehen kann.
Dann sag ich er soll sich mal mit Flüchtlingen unterhalten und er sagt das braucht er nicht, weil jemand anderes in Mazedonien Steine wirft. Entschuldige bitte, aber das entbehrt jeglicher Logik.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich lese mir eure Kommentare schon seit Wochen durch, habe mehrmals angemerkt das ich eure Sorgen sogar teilweise nachvollziehen kann.
> Dann sag ich er soll sich mal mit Flüchtlingen unterhalten und er sagt das braucht er nicht, weil jemand anderes in Mazedonien Steine wirft. Entschuldige bitte, aber das entbehrt jeglicher Logik.



Es geht darum, dass ich keinen Sinn darin sehe, mich mit illegalen Einwanderern und Sozialtouristen zu unterhalten.

Diese Leute wandern da gemütlich durch Europa und suchen sich das Land aus, wo sie die beste soziale Hängematte bekommen und mit solchen Menschen soll ich noch reden?


----------



## aloha84 (1. März 2016)

Ich verstehe die ganze Aufregung um das Anne Will-Interview ehrlich gesagt nicht.
Schon seit Monaten wird (noch nichtmal hinter verschlossenen Türen sondern öffentlich!) daran gearbeitet:
- schneller abzuschieben
- neue sichere Herkunftsländer zu definieren
- den Zustrom durch diplomatie zu begrenzen

Das hat bis jetzt gedauert, und nun gibt es erste Ergebnisse:
- wie haben neue Schnellverfahren
- dadurch kommen keine/kaum Flüchtlinge mehr aus den Kosovo-Staaten
- Marrokko will Flüchtlinge zurück nehmen
- die Türkei ist mit im Boot

Und die nächsten Monate wird noch mehr in die Richtung passieren.
Mal ganz ehrlich, sicher kann man von Merkel und anderen führenden Politikern halten was man will......aber die sind nicht bescheuert!
Ziel war und ist es, denen die vor Krieg und politischer Verfolgung fliehen Asyl zu gewähren.........Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge gehören nicht dazu, und das wurde auch so kommuniziert.
Und da ich hier an einer "vorderen Front" arbeite, tagtäglich sekundär damit zu tun habe, erlaube ich mir mal das Urteil --> "Wenn es so weiter geht, wird es klappen!"


----------



## Poulton (1. März 2016)

Mich wundert es etwas, dass das von der "alle raus"-Fraktion noch nicht gebracht wurde: Abschiebung aus Deutschland: Marokko und Algerien sichern Rucknahme von Fluchtlingen zu - Politik - Tagesspiegel


----------



## Verminaard (1. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich lese mir eure Kommentare schon seit Wochen durch, habe mehrmals angemerkt das ich eure Sorgen sogar teilweise nachvollziehen kann.


Dann verrat mir mal wer "eure" sind?
Funfact: 





fipS09 schrieb:


> Vielleicht mal mit den dummen  Verallgemeinerungen aufhören.






fipS09 schrieb:


> Dann sag ich er soll sich mal mit Flüchtlingen unterhalten und er sagt das braucht er nicht, weil jemand anderes in Mazedonien Steine wirft. Entschuldige bitte, aber das entbehrt jeglicher Logik.


Man kann nur bisschen was ableiten.
Die, die vor einigen Monaten in Ungarn und Oesterreich die Grenzen gestuermt haben, und so gegen den Willen suveraener Staaten agiert haben, sind jetzt hier und vielleicht auch bei dir in Siegen.
Die haben doch ihr Ziel erreicht. Wollten unbedingt nach Deutschland, die Barrieren dahin wurden ueberwunden, egal wie.
Was sagt uns das ueber eine moegliche Zukunft wenn angefangen wird Forderungen zu stellen?


----------



## fipS09 (1. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass ich keinen Sinn darin sehe, mich mit illegalen Einwanderern und Sozialtouristen zu unterhalten.
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Kannst ja jemand nicht Illegalen nehmen. Wie dir schon mehrmals gesagt wurde, ich glaube Poulton hatten dir sogar Urteile zitiert, es ist nicht verboten über sichere Drittländer zu flüchten. Aber gleich kommst du wieder mit Lügenjudikative.

@Verminaard "Eure" sind die Kommentare der Asylgegner, das tragt "ihr" doch offen zur Schau oder? Da steckte nichtmal eine Wertung drin, es ist bloß für mich die andere Seite der Medaille, welche ich mir durchaus ansehe.


----------



## Ruptet (1. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich lese mir eure Kommentare schon seit Wochen durch, habe mehrmals angemerkt das ich eure Sorgen sogar teilweise nachvollziehen kann.
> Dann sag ich er soll sich mal mit Flüchtlingen unterhalten und er sagt das braucht er nicht, weil jemand anderes in Mazedonien Steine wirft. Entschuldige bitte, aber das entbehrt jeglicher Logik.



Und die, die hier sind, sind min Flugzeug angereist ?
Die ersten Flüchtlinge, die Mazedonien passiert haben, taten es bereits gewaltsam ! Erinnert sich wahrscheinlich niemand mehr, aber die "ersten" haben Essen abgelehnt, es neben Steinen auch auf Grenzbeamte geworfen und die Gegend verwüstet als man "Nein" sagte.
Noch nie wurde ein "Nein" friedlich hingenommen - das ist nunmal ne Tatsache, immer wurde versucht, den eigenen Willen durchzudrücken - gewaltsam wie es momentan wieder zu sehen ist.

Im Grunde kann man froh sein, dass nicht mittlerweile auf sie geschossen wird.


----------



## Red-Hood (1. März 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> So tut doch jemand mal was, lol. Menschen begehen Verbrechen. Egal welcher Herkunft oder sozialen Stellung. Da kannst du gar nichts tun.
> Und am Thema vorbei gehts auch.


Was ändert das daran, dass in Deutschland und fast ganz Bunteuropa ein kleiner Teil an Ausländern für einen Großteil bestimmter Straftaten zuständig ist?
Da kann man sehr wohl etwas tun. Zunächst einmal, indem man dieses Problem benennt und nicht so tut, als stimmte es nicht.
Anscheinend wird der deutsche "Rechtsstaat" und andere Bürger von manchen weniger respektiert. Mit noch mehr Ignoranz bringt man diese Menschen ganz bestimmt nicht dazu, sich besser zu integrieren.

Wieso zum Geier gibt es keine Bandenbildung durch Japaner und Chinesen? Wie kommt es, dass bestimmte ethnische Gruppen sich benehmen können?
Ja, es macht einen Riesenunterschied, ob einer von 10 Marokkanern straffällig wird oder einer von 10.000 Japanern!


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. März 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Im Grunde kann man froh sein, dass nicht mittlerweile auf sie geschossen wird.


In gebe denen noch maximal 2 Wochen und dann hören wir von den ersten Toten Flüchtlingen, weil die Grenzschützer sich nicht mehr anders zu helfen wissen als zu schießen.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Die haben doch ihr Ziel erreicht. Wollten unbedingt nach Deutschland, die Barrieren dahin wurden ueberwunden, egal wie.
> Was sagt uns das ueber eine moegliche Zukunft wenn angefangen wird Forderungen zu stellen?



Kennt man doch, hieß Hierzulande Soli-Zuschlag und Aufbau Ost. Diesen ganzen Müll müsste man doch kaum diskutieren, wenn die Topverdiener ihre Steuern in Deutschland zahlen würden. Statt dessen gilt man hier im Lande als Ehrenmann wenn man seine Pille Palle Strafe bis zur Hälfte absitzt. 

PS: Was sagt das über uns als Gesellschaft wenn wir vor den Forderungen einiger Weniger Angst haben? 

@ Red-Hood: Jo, immerhin macht uns den Völkermord keiner so schnell nach. 
Schön wenn einem der eigene Ruf vorauseilt, oder? Bunteuropa? ein kleiner Teil der Ausländer ein großteil der Straftaten?

Gibts in Deutschland auch, nennt man intensivtäter und benötigen besondere Maßnahmen. Und du denkst wirklich es gibt keine Banden chinesischer oder japanischer Herkunft? Könnte das eventuell an der Menge der verfügbaren Mitglieder liegen?  Oder wollen wir über Vietnamesen und Zigaretten reden? Glaubste das sind Bingo-Vereine die sich jeden Freitag treffen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. März 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Mich wundert es etwas, dass das von der "alle raus"-Fraktion noch nicht gebracht wurde: Abschiebung aus Deutschland: Marokko und Algerien sichern Rucknahme von Fluchtlingen zu - Politik - Tagesspiegel



Nein wie schön. Da müssen Selbstverständlichkeiten (ein Staat nimmt seine abgelehnten Staatsbürger zurück) erst ausgehandelt werden.

Wo sind wir hier eigentlich?



fipS09 schrieb:


> Kannst ja jemand nicht Illegalen nehmen. Wie dir schon mehrmals gesagt wurde, ich glaube Poulton hatten dir sogar Urteile zitiert, es ist nicht verboten über sichere Drittländer zu flüchten. Aber gleich kommst du wieder mit Lügenjudikative.



Es sein denn es gibt selbstverschuldetes Verzögern. Wie soll man Sitzblockaden und Hungerstreike sonst nennen, wenn nicht selbstverschuldet?

Außerdem hab ich auch schon nachgewiesen, dass dieser Staat nicht mal bei Vergehen gegen das Völkerrecht (siehe Schröders völkerrechtswidriger Angriffskrieg).

Außerdem hat der Staat auch die Kontrolle über seine Grenze längst aufgeben. 90% der ankommenden werden gar nicht erfasst und wenn denn erfassten sind 130.000 Verschwunden.

Wer weiß wo die sind, und was die da planen.


----------



## fipS09 (1. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Nein wie schön. Da müssen Selbstverständlichkeiten (ein Staat nimmt seine abgelehnten Staatsbürger zurück) erst ausgehandelt werden.
> 
> Wo sind wir hier eigentlich?
> 
> ...




Hat bestimmt nicht jeder an Hungerstreiks und Sitzblockaden teilgenommen, ich bin mir sicher du findest Leute die per Definition nicht Illegal sind, aber das kannst du nicht sagen, weil dann deine "Sozialtouristen"-Pauschalisierung nicht mehr so toll klingt oder?


----------



## azzih (1. März 2016)

Die wollen bestimmt alle ein Anschlag auf dich und dein Computer planen was sonst, sind ja Moslems. Nebenbei hab ich dir vor 30 Seiten schon erklärt das wir im Schengenraum keine Grenzkontrollen haben und das schon seit Ewigkeiten. Das ist die Aufgabe der Schengenstaaten mit EU Außengrenzen entsprechende Kontrollen und Erfassungen vorzunehmen.  Wenn jedes EU Land umfassende Grenzkontrollen startet nimmt der Binnenhandel massiven Schaden, und von dem profitiert Deutschland massiv. Deswegen isses ja auch so wichtig das Griechenland nun endlich seine Grenzkontrollen wirksam umsetzt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Hat bestimmt nicht jeder an Hungerstreiks und Sitzblockaden teilgenommen, ich bin mir sicher du findest Leute die per Definition nicht Illegal sind, aber das kannst du nicht sagen, weil dann deine "Sozialtouristen"-Pauschalisierung nicht mehr so toll klingt oder?



Wer gemütlich durch halb Europa wandert, der ist ein Sozialtourist. Sollen die doch in der Türkei und im Libanon bleiben. Da sind sie in Sicherheit und nicht mehr vom Tod bedroht. Aber sich die beste soziale Hängematte aussuchen, ist nicht drin.

Und zum Glück machen die Westbalkanstaaten den illegalen das jetzt mal klar.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer weiß wo die sind, und was die da planen.



Hm, warum die sich nicht unter Gegröle in den Schwitzkasten nehmen und einbürgern lassen wollen bleibt mir ein Rätsel. Vorgeheizt wäre auch schon. WTF!


----------



## fipS09 (1. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer gemütlich durch halb Europa wandert, der ist ein Sozialtourist. Sollen die doch in der Türkei und im Libanon bleiben. Da sind sie in Sicherheit und nicht mehr vom Tod bedroht. Aber sich die beste soziale Hängematte aussuchen, ist nicht drin.
> 
> Und zum Glück machen die Westbalkanstaaten den illegalen das jetzt mal klar.






Wir haben gerade festgestellt das garnicht alle Illegal sind und du bringst die Pauschalisierung sofort wieder  Du beschwerst dich das InteressierterUser lügt, was tust du dann mit so Aussagen?


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. März 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Die wollen bestimmt alle ein Anschlag auf dich und dein Computer planen was sonst, sind ja Moslems. Nebenbei hab ich dir vor 30 Seiten schon erklärt das wir im Schengenraum keine Grenzkontrollen haben und das schon seit Ewigkeiten. Das ist die Aufgabe der Schengenstaaten mit EU Außengrenzen entsprechende Kontrollen und Erfassungen vorzunehmen.  Wenn jedes EU Land umfassende Grenzkontrollen startet nimmt der Binnenhandel massiven Schaden, und von dem profitiert Deutschland massiv. Deswegen isses ja auch so wichtig das Griechenland nun endlich seine Grenzkontrollen wirksam umsetzt.



Und wer hat seine Außengrenzen nicht kontrolliert? Richtig Griechenland. 

Und wer hat seine Außengrenzen geschützt und wurde dafür kritisiert? Richtig Ungarn.

Den Westbalkanstaaten hat es gereicht, dass Griechenland nicht seinen Pflichten nachkommt, und habe das jetzt in die eigene Hand genommen.

Taten statt Worte.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Wir haben gerade festgestellt das garnicht alle Illegal sind und du bringst die Pauschalisierung sofort wieder



Weil es Sozialtouristen sind und bleiben. Wenn es ihnen angeblich um ihr Leben geht, das war schon in der Türkei und im Libanon nicht mehr in Gefahr. Warum sonst wandern die gemütlich durch halb Europa um nach Deutschland zu kommen?

Wegen dem guten Wetter?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Wir haben gerade festgestellt das garnicht alle Illegal sind und du bringst die Pauschalisierung sofort wieder


Das Dublin Abkommen hat festgelegt, dass Flüchtlinge nur in dem Land bleiben dürfen wo sie zum ersten mal europäischen Boden betreten haben.
Daher sind sie, wenn sie dann weiter nach Deutschland gehen "illegal" hier.


----------



## azzih (1. März 2016)

Hier mal was anderes, die CDU hat Langweile und ein paar Lowbrainer fordern eine Schweinefleischpflicht für Kitas:  Nord-CDU will Schweinefleisch in offentlichen Kantinen   -
	Politik Inland -
	Bild.de


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. März 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Hier mal was anderes, die CDU hat Langweile und ein paar Lowbrainer fordern eine Schweinefleischpflicht für Kitas: Nord-CDU will Schweinefleisch in offentlichen Kantinen   -
> Politik Inland -
> Bild.de


Immerhin besser als einen "Veggie Day" oder den Verbot des Schweinefleischs zu fordern wie die Grünen (letzteres eher indirekt).


----------



## Red-Hood (1. März 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> @ Red-Hood: Jo, immerhin macht uns den Völkermord keiner so schnell nach.
> Schön wenn einem der eigene Ruf vorauseilt, oder? Bunteuropa? ein kleiner Teil der Ausländer ein großteil der Straftaten?
> 
> Gibts in Deutschland auch, nennt man intensivtäter und benötigen besondere Maßnahmen. Und du denkst wirklich es gibt keine Banden chinesischer oder japanischer Herkunft? Könnte das eventuell an der Menge der verfügbaren Mitglieder liegen?  Oder wollen wir über Vietnamesen und Zigaretten reden? Glaubste das sind Bingo-Vereine die sich jeden Freitag treffen?


Ein Land, das lange als potenizeller Teilnehmer an der Gemeinschaft der EU gesehen wird, darf sogar heute noch von offizieller Seite einen Völkermord leugnen, in dem es eine ganze Nation fast ausgerottet hätte. Nicht bekannt? Lernt man im hiesigen Geschichtsunterricht leider nicht. 
Unsere Kanzlerin denkt, dieses Land wäre ein zuverlässiger Partner in der "Flüchtlings"krise. 

Ja, schon einmal im einem Gefängnis im Umland von Berlin gewesen? Da wirst du kaum Deutsche finden.
Ich wollte damit eigentlich nur herausstellen, dass Japaner und Chinesen in Deutschland kaum negativ auffallen, ebenso wie Koreaner.
Reiner Zufall, dass die in fast jedem Studiengang die besten Leute stellen und kaum straffällig werden?


----------



## Verminaard (1. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> @Verminaard "Eure" sind die Kommentare der Asylgegner, das tragt "ihr"  doch offen zur Schau oder? Da steckte nichtmal eine Wertung drin, es ist  bloß für mich die andere Seite der Medaille, welche ich mir durchaus  ansehe.



Und du weist ganz sicher das ich ein Asylgegner bin? (was auch immer das jetzt genau sein soll)
Stimmt schon, das ich hier nicht ueberall Pro-Fluechtling schreibe und auch unsinnige Kritik an der AfD kritisere.
Aber bin ich jetzt gegen Asylsuchende?  Wuerd ich gern wissen an was du das festmachst.
Vielleicht spielt ja hier ein klein wenig Verallgemeinerung mit, ist aber nur eine sehr wage Vermutung meinerseits.



azzih schrieb:


> Die  wollen bestimmt alle ein Anschlag auf dich und dein Computer planen was  sonst, sind ja Moslems.


Polemik hilft immer, aber nur bei der AfD ist sie boese!
Merkst was?



azzih schrieb:


> Nebenbei  hab ich dir vor 30 Seiten schon erklärt das wir im Schengenraum keine  Grenzkontrollen haben und das schon seit Ewigkeiten. Das ist die Aufgabe  der Schengenstaaten mit EU Außengrenzen entsprechende Kontrollen und  Erfassungen vorzunehmen.  Wenn jedes EU Land umfassende Grenzkontrollen  startet nimmt der Binnenhandel massiven Schaden, und von dem profitiert  Deutschland massiv. Deswegen isses ja auch so wichtig das Griechenland  nun endlich seine Grenzkontrollen wirksam umsetzt.



Was mit Staaten passiert die versuchen ihre Grenzen zu schuetzen haben wir an Ungarn schoen gesehen, diese boesen Nazis dort!
Griechenland  seine Grenzen kontrollieren? Joa muesste man helfen, und die Griechen  muessten auch Hile annehmen, nicht nur in Form von Geld.





Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und zum Glück machen die Westbalkanstaaten den illegalen das jetzt mal klar.


Die haetten nichts gemacht, haette Oesterreich nicht die Notbremse gezogen.
Oesterreich,  bzw. die oesterreichische Regierung hat auch nur reagiert, weil Strache  mit der FPÖ Wahlerfolge hat, in manchen Bundeslaendern zweitstaerkste  Partei, stellenweise ueber 30% Stimmenanteil haben.
Ich wage mal die  Aussage, haette die FPÖ nicht so einen Zulauf, waere die  oesterreichische Regierung weiterhin auf Kuschelkurs mit Merkel.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das Dublin Abkommen hat festgelegt, dass Flüchtlinge nur in dem Land bleiben dürfen wo sie zum ersten mal europäischen Boden betreten haben.
> Daher sind sie, wenn sie dann weiter nach Deutschland gehen "illegal" hier.



Nein, dort wo sie registriert werden. Darum wollen die ja Non-Stop weiter.


----------



## fipS09 (1. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das Dublin Abkommen hat festgelegt, dass Flüchtlinge nur in dem Land bleiben dürfen wo sie zum ersten mal europäischen Boden betreten haben.
> Daher sind sie, wenn sie dann weiter nach Deutschland gehen "illegal" hier.




Eben nicht, lies dir Poultons Kommentare ein paar Seiten zuvor durch, eine Flucht über sichere Drittländer ist möglich, wenn keine Schuldhafte Verzögerung vorliegt. Gerichtlich bestätigt das ganze.

Kaaruzo das war keine Antwort, nochmal, du beschwerst dich das InteressierterUser lügt, was tust du wenn du behauptest das Leute welche , gerichtlich bestätigt, nicht illegal hier sind trotzdem als solche bezeichnest?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. März 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Nein, dort wo sie registriert werden. Darum wollen die ja Non-Stop weiter.


Genau, und sie müssen laut Verträgen dort registriert werden wo sie zum ersten mal in Sicherheit sind.


----------



## Seeefe (1. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das Dublin Abkommen hat festgelegt, dass Flüchtlinge nur in dem Land bleiben dürfen wo sie zum ersten mal europäischen Boden betreten haben.
> Daher sind sie, wenn sie dann weiter nach Deutschland gehen "illegal" hier.



In der Theorie. 

Dublin ist doch nicht mehr Wert als das Papier auf dem die Worte festgehalten worden sind. Die kleinen Balkanstaaten und Griechenland sind doch schon letztes Jahr überfordert gewesen. In der Praxis war der ganze Kram doch gar nicht möglich.

Unsere Verwaltung ist schon unterbesetzt... 

Von daher kann man das mit Dublin auch gänzlich vergessen.


----------



## Poulton (1. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Immerhin besser als einen "Veggie Day" oder den Verbot des Schweinefleischs zu fordern wie die Grünen (letzteres eher indirekt).


Aus gesundheitspolitischer Sicht würde ein Veggie Day bedeutend mehr Sinn machen (+ mehr Sport an den Schulen), anstatt diese indirekte Subvention das Schweinefleisch serviert werden muss.

Schleswig-Holstein: CDU für Schweinefleisch in öffentlichen Kantinen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


> Der Verzicht auf Schweinefleisch hat auch wirtschaftliche Folgen für Schleswig-Holstein. In dem Bundesland spielt Schweinezucht nach wie vor eine große Rolle. Rund 17 Prozent der Erlöse in der Landwirtschaft stammen nach Angaben der Landwirtschaftskammer Schleswig-Holsteins aus der Schweinehaltung, die Zahlen sind jedoch rückläufig.


----------



## Woohoo (1. März 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Hier mal was anderes, die CDU hat Langweile und ein paar Lowbrainer fordern eine Schweinefleischpflicht für Kitas:  Nord-CDU will Schweinefleisch in offentlichen Kantinen   -
> Politik Inland -
> Bild.de



Und bei uns an der Uni gab es auch kein Schwein mehr bei Fachschaftspartys weil der zu 80% von Schweinefleischverweigerer besetzt war. Schweinewürstchen hätten ja einen extra Grill verlangt. Will auch eine Schweinequote. 
Dafür gab es einen extra Gebetsraum, inkl. Fußwäsche in den Toilettenwaschbecken, erfolgreiches widersetzen gegen die Kleiderordnung der Bib. und inkl. Beschädigung von jüdischen Büchern die sich gegenüber der Toiletten befanden. Integration erfolgreich.


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Kaaruzo das war keine Antwort, nochmal, du beschwerst dich das InteressierterUser lügt, was tust du wenn du behauptest das Leute welche , gerichtlich bestätigt, nicht illegal hier sind trotzdem als solche bezeichnest?



Weil unser Land permanent Recht bricht. Und ich dafür auch Beweise gebracht habe.

Wenn selbst Angriffskriege nicht bestraft werden, sagt das viel über den Rechtsstaat aus.

Wenn die Kanzlerin einfach ohne gesetzlich Grundlage alle Atomkraftwerke ausschaltet, was sagt das über den Rechtsstaat aus?

Du siehst, es steht nicht gut um den Rechtsstaat, eben weil er permanent nicht beachtet wird.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. März 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Ja, schon einmal im einem Gefängnis im Umland von Berlin gewesen? Da wirst du kaum Deutsche finden.
> Ich wollte damit eigentlich nur herausstellen, dass Japaner und Chinesen in Deutschland kaum negativ auffallen, ebenso wie Koreaner.
> Reiner Zufall, dass die in fast jedem Studiengang die besten Leute stellen?



Absoluter Blödsinn, komplett. Hab mehr Einblicke als du glaubst, aber Straftaten und Nationalität ergeben keinen schlüssigen  Zusammenhang, kannst bleiben lassen.


----------



## Seeefe (1. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil unser Land permanent Recht bricht. Und ich dafür auch Beweise gebracht habe.
> 
> Wenn selbst Angriffskriege nicht bestraft werden, sagt das viel über den Rechtsstaat aus.
> 
> ...



Gesetze sind eben nicht in Stein gemeißelt


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. März 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Gesetze sind eben nicht in Stein gemeißelt



Solche "Kleinigkeiten" wie einen völkerrechtswidrigen Angrifsskrieg kann man aber zumindest mal untersuchen, oder? Vorallem wenn der Täter, die Tat öffentlich gestanden hat.


----------



## Red-Hood (1. März 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Absoluter Blödsinn, komplett. Hab mehr Einblicke als du glaubst, aber Straftaten und Nationalität ergeben keinen schlüssigen  Zusammenhang, kannst bleiben lassen.


Zu schön, wenn es wirklich so wäre.

Mit dem Beitrag zeigst du nur, dass du überhaupt keinen Einblick hast. Wieso kommt denn kein Kommentar zu dem Völkermord? Nicht bekannt gewesen?


----------



## fipS09 (1. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Weil unser Land permanent Recht bricht. Und ich dafür auch Beweise gebracht habe.
> 
> Wenn selbst Angriffskriege nicht bestraft werden, sagt das viel über den Rechtsstaat aus.
> 
> ...





Das eine Unrecht hat mit dem anderen aber nichts zutun. Ich nehm dir die Antwort einfach mal Vorweg, wenn du behauptest alle Flüchtlinge wären illegal in Deutschland *lügst* du. Nicht mehr und nicht weniger.


----------



## aloha84 (1. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Solche "Kleinigkeiten" wie einen völkerrechtswidrigen Angrifsskrieg kann man aber zumindest mal untersuchen, oder? Vorallem wenn der Täter, die Tat öffentlich gestanden hat.



Wurde er doch, von der Bundesanwaltschaft:


> "Der Tatbestand setzt voraus, dass die Bundesrepublik Deutschland als Krieg führende staatliche Macht unter Einsatz ihrer Streitkräfte oder in vergleichbar massiver Weise beteiligt ist." Die Vorschrift geht auf das Verbot des Angriffskriegs in Artikel 26 des Grundgesetzes zurück.   *Die Regierung habe dagegen lediglich US-amerikanische Militäraktivitäten in Deutschland geduldet und ansonsten eindeutig erklärt, sich nicht an einem Militärschlag zu beteiligen. Die  Awacs-Einsätze dienten ersichtlich dem Schutz der türkischen  Staatsgrenze und seien deshalb keine von deutscher Seite betriebene  völkerrechtswidrige Aggression.* Die Frage, ob der *US-amerikanische Militärschlag *"ohne oder gegen den Willen des Sicherheitsrats"  *völkerrechtlich zulässig sei*, *müsse bei der Prüfung des Paragrafen 80  nicht entschieden werden*, betonte die Bundesanwaltschaft.



So und nu?
Was hat das mit der AFD oder Pegida zu tun?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Solche "Kleinigkeiten" wie einen völkerrechtswidrigen Angrifsskrieg kann man aber zumindest mal untersuchen, oder? Vorallem wenn der Täter, die Tat öffentlich gestanden hat.


Die NATO darf das ja, wenn es aber Russland macht ist es ja böse. 
Im Syrien-Einsatz sind sie im Gegensatz zu uns völkerrechtlich abgesegnet, da sie von dem rechtlich gesehen legitimen Staatsoberhaupt um Hilfe gebeten wurden.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. März 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Zu schön, wenn es wirklich so wäre.
> 
> Mit dem Beitrag zeigst du nur, dass du überhaupt keinen Einblick hast. Wieso kommt denn kein Kommentar zu dem Völkermord? Nicht bekannt gewesen?



Geh weida.  Mein Wissen muss ich nicht mit jedem dahergelaufenen teilen. Mit dir schon gar nicht. Geh du mal wieder dein Bunteuropa malen. Blöd sich so zeitig zu disqualifizieren.


----------



## Seeefe (1. März 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Zu schön, wenn es wirklich so wäre.
> 
> Mit dem Beitrag zeigst du nur, dass du überhaupt keinen Einblick hast. Wieso kommt denn kein Kommentar zu dem Völkermord? Nicht bekannt gewesen?


Er hat aber recht. Nationalität und Kriminalität haben keinen direkten Zusammenhang.

Kriminalität und gesellschaftliche Stellung sehr wohl. 




Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Solche "Kleinigkeiten" wie einen völkerrechtswidrigen Angrifsskrieg kann man aber zumindest mal untersuchen, oder? Vorallem wenn der Täter, die Tat öffentlich gestanden hat.



Tja, aber die Welt ist eben unlogisch. Wäre sie logisch, könnte sowas wie der UN-Sicherheitsrat gar nicht existieren  Der spiegelt auch gut wieder nach welchem Prinzip unsere Welt handelt. Nach dem Recht des stärkeren. Kannst du dich wehren kriegst du vielleicht ein paar Sanktionen, kannst du dich nicht wehren bist du eben der Spielball der großen


----------



## Kaaruzo (1. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wurde er doch, von der Bundesanwaltschaft:
> 
> 
> So und nu?
> Was hat das mit der AFD oder Pegida zu tun?



Ich glaube du meinst, da etwas anderes als ich.

Ich meine den völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg gegen Serbien durch die Regierung Schröder. Das hat Gerhard Schröder doch bereits gestanden:

Schroder: Haben in Jugoslawien gegen das Volkerrecht verstossen!

Der Mann hat diese Tat öffentlich gestanden und er (oder andere Mitglieder seines Kabinetts) wurden dafür bisher nicht belangt. Soviel dazu unser Rechtsstaat würde seine Arbeit verstehen.


----------



## aloha84 (1. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ich glaube du meinst, da etwas anderes als ich.
> 
> Ich meine den völkerrechtswidrigen Angriffskrieg gegen Serbien durch die Regierung Schröder. Das hat Gerhard Schröder doch bereits gestanden:
> 
> ...



 Hast du dir deinen Quelltext mal durchgelsen?!
Da ist gar kein direktes Zitat drin! Und eine Quellenangabe zum kompletten Interview ebenfalls nicht.
Aber stimmt.....die Serben haben ja nie was böses im Sinne gehabt.


----------



## Red-Hood (1. März 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Er hat aber recht. Nationalität und Kriminalität haben keinen direkten Zusammenhang.
> 
> Kriminalität und gesellschaftliche Stellung sehr wohl.


Dafür gibt es genug Statistiken, die das Gegenteil recht deutlich beweisen.
Natürlich macht es nur Sinn, diese im Bezug auf das eigene Land zu sehen. Hier lassen sich allerdings sehr deutlich Tendenzen erkennen.

Einbrecherbanden kommen meistens aus dem osteuropäischen Raum, für Diebstähle an Bahnhöfen sind hauptsächlich Araber verwantwortlich...
Die teilen sich vermutlich die gesellschaftliche Stellung und begehen trotzdem unterschiedliche Straftaten in höherem Ausmaß, was dir die Bundespolizei deutschlandweit bestätigen könnte.


----------



## Nightslaver (1. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Aber stimmt.....die Serben haben ja nie was böses im Sinne gehabt.



Sie haben zumindest nie das vorgehabt was man ihnen feister Weise angedichtet hat, zum Beispiel irgendwelche KZs im Stil der Nazis einzurichten.
Beweise für besagte KZs hat man bis heute nicht vorbringen können.
Überhaupt hat die ganze Geschichte um Jugoslawien schon zimliche Paralellen zum zweiten Irakkrieg von Bush Junior, nur das es nicht um Massenvernichtungswaffen und "Terroristen" ging...

Ich empfehle dazu auch die Reportage der ARD von 2001, die gibt gute Einblicke darin wie Sharping und Schröder gelogen haben damit Deutschland am Krieg in Jugoslawien teilnehmen konnte:





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=MYcRjHX50og

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. März 2016)

Es gibt neue Infos:
Vergewaltigung in Hamburg: Was treibt Jugendliche und Kinder zu so einer Straftat?

Der jüngste ist selbst erst 14 (!) Jahre alt. Was ist nur los mit denen ?


----------



## Verminaard (1. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Es gibt neue Infos:
> Vergewaltigung in Hamburg: Was treibt Jugendliche und Kinder zu so einer Straftat?
> 
> Der jüngste ist selbst erst 14 (!) Jahre alt. Was ist nur los mit denen ?



Sexualtriebe hat man da schon. 
Was soll mit denen los sein? Was haben die denn zu erwarten, selbst wenn sie erwischt werden?
Ich glaub es hat sich so bisschen rumgesprochen wie die Rechtssprechung so in Deutschland ist und vor allem das Strafmaß.


----------



## Seeefe (1. März 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Dafür gibt es genug Statistiken, die das Gegenteil recht deutlich beweisen.
> Natürlich macht es nur Sinn, diese im Bezug auf das eigene Land zu sehen. Hier lassen sich allerdings sehr deutlich Tendenzen erkennen.
> 
> Einbrecherbanden kommen meistens aus dem osteuropäischen Raum, für Diebstähle an Bahnhöfen sind hauptsächlich Araber verwantwortlich...
> Die teilen sich vermutlich die gesellschaftliche Stellung und begehen trotzdem unterschiedliche Straftaten in höherem Ausmaß, was dir die Bundespolizei deutschlandweit bestätigen könnte.



Dann bring mir doch mal eine verlässliche Statistik. 

Das die Banden eher aus dem Osten kommen, ist angesichts des wirtschaftlichen Gefälles zwischen z.B. Polen und Deutschland nachvollziehbar. Das soll jetzt nicht bedeuten in Polen gibt es keine Wertgegenstände, allerdings ist die Flächenmäßige Ausdehnung von diesen in Deutschland wesentlich höher oder auch einfach wesentlich leichter in seinen Besitz zu bringen, da jeder der etwas wertvolles hat, in Polen dieses auch quasi verbarrikadiert. 

Hier haben wir soziale Gründe, wirtschaftliche Gründe, politische Gründe und insgesamt gesellschaftliche Gründe, weswegen viele Banden aus Osteuropa, als Beispiel Polen, in Deutschland tätig sind. 

Aus diesen Gründen kann man dann schließen, warum in Deutschland viele Diebstähle eher von Osteuropäern als von "Einheimischen" begangen werden. Das hat aber rein gar nichts mit der Nationalität zu tun, denn das würde behaupten es gebe eine Veranlagung, wo wir uns dann in ein Thema hineinbegeben wo "Juden haben große Nasen" auch anzutreffen ist. 

Ganz einfach gesagt und das sage ich jetzt ganz bewusst. Bist du der Meinung, Kriminalität und Nationalität hängen direkt miteinander zusammen, laberst du einfach nur Schwachsinn/Müll/etc.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Was soll mit denen los sein? Was haben die denn zu erwarten, selbst wenn sie erwischt werden?


Das ist mir schon bewusst.
Mir geht es eher darum, dass sie noch so jung sind und trotzdem schon kriminell sind.  Die Täter die so jung schon anfangen werden sich nie bessern, eher verschlimmern. 
Solche "Menschen" haben kein Recht darauf, jemals wieder aus dem Knast zu kommen und wenn sie abgeschoben werden können, dann sollte man das auch tun.


----------



## Seeefe (1. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das ist mir schon bewusst.
> Mir geht es eher darum, dass sie noch so jung sind und trotzdem schon kriminell sind.  Die Täter die so jung schon anfangen werden sich nie bessern, eher verschlimmern.
> Solche "Menschen" haben kein Recht darauf, jemals wieder aus dem Knast zu kommen und wenn sie abgeschoben werden können, dann sollte man das auch tun.



Ehm, soweit mir bekannt ist, wurde die Nationalität der Täter bei dem Fall noch nicht preisgegeben. Ich glaube du verwechselst da grad den Fall mit dem in dem Schwimmbad wo zwei Afghanen beteiligt waren.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. März 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ehm, soweit mir bekannt ist, wurde die Nationalität der Täter bei dem Fall noch nicht preisgegeben. Ich glaube du verwechselst da grad den Fall mit dem in dem Schwimmbad wo zwei Afghanen beteiligt waren.


In einem anderen Artikel stand, dass es Serben waren.


----------



## -Shorty- (1. März 2016)

Ich fänd auch gut wenn ein gewisser Uli ins Kloster müsste und nie wieder einen Euro verdienen darf, wer weiß was er damit anstellt,  oder?


----------



## Verminaard (1. März 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ehm, soweit mir bekannt ist, wurde die Nationalität der Täter bei dem Fall noch nicht preisgegeben. Ich glaube du verwechselst da grad den Fall mit dem in dem Schwimmbad wo zwei Afghanen beteiligt waren.



Waren vermutlich serbischer Herkunft. Quelle nicht grad bei der Hand.

Aber das hier find ich interessant: Traume von FKK-Stranden und Drogen: Wie Fluchtlinge Deutschland sehen - n-tv.de
Naja n-tv -.-

Find diese Stelle auch ganz gut: 





> Halima aus Syrien, die seit Jahren in dem Flüchtlingslager lebt...



Wieder eine Person die unmittelbar auf der Flucht ist, nur mit einer mehrjaehrigen Zwischenstation. Aber noch immer vom Krieg bedroht 



-Shorty- schrieb:


> Ich fänd auch gut wenn ein gewisser Uli ins  Kloster müsste und nie wieder einen Euro verdienen darf, wer weiß was er  damit anstellt,  oder?


Wieso sollt er keinen Euro mehr verdienen?
Strafmaß, der ganze Prozess, und die tatsaechlich abgesessene Strafe? Ja kann man kritiseren, bin ich auch nicht mit einverstanden.
Was Uli mit Geld macht? u.A. Leuten Arbeitsplaetze geben.
Kann man jetzt von Wiederholungstaetern die schon in jungen Jahren straffaellig werden, nicht unbedingt behaupten.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Aber das hier find ich interessant: Traume von FKK-Stranden und Drogen: Wie Fluchtlinge Deutschland sehen - n-tv.de
> Naja n-tv -.-


n-tv gehört zur RTL Group, da wundert mich nichts mehr. 

Die Quelle ist das "Hamburger Abendblatt" und die Mopo:
Hamburg-Harburg: 14-Jahrige von vier jungen Mannern vergewaltigt: Eine Freundin filmte alles | MOPO.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2016)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Liebe Userin, bestimmt hast du, natürlich rein zufällig, überlesen das er VOR dem versenken dieser Boote gefordert hat, dass sie:
> 1. Via Funk, Lautsprecher oder ähnliches dazu aufgefordert werden umzudrehen. Wenn das nicht wirkt ->
> 2. Einen Warnschuss (das bedeutet man schießt in die Luft) abgeben und die ERNEUT dazu auffordern umzudrehen oder sie werden versenkt. Erst DANN wird das Boot versenkt.
> 
> Wo genau ist das jetzt schlimm?


Schlimm ist daran, das es keine Rechtsgrundlage gibt, ein Schiff zu versenken. Wo lebt ihr, die ihr das fordert? 



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ...Der Islam ist für mich eine im Kern  faschistische Gewaltideologie, die viel zu viel Legitimation für  Gewalttaten bis hin zum Mord enthält....


Aha, und alle  Gläubigen dieser Religion sind einfach steuerbar, ohne Gewissen und  machen genau das, was ihnen ihr Obermufti sagt? Wer mag das nur sein in  einer nicht wie die Kirche hierarchisch organisierten Religion ohne eine  übergreifende Autoritiät. Und die Menschen, die aus Ländern flüchten,  weil sie die Zustände nicht ertragen, sind weiterhin durch diese nicht  vorhandene Autorität gesteuert?

Ich frage mich manchmal, wie naiv Menschen sind.


----------



## Red-Hood (1. März 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ganz einfach gesagt und das sage ich jetzt ganz bewusst. Bist du der Meinung, Kriminalität und Nationalität hängen direkt miteinander zusammen, laberst du einfach nur Schwachsinn/Müll/etc.


Ich sage, dass besimmte Straftaten in Deutschland hauptsächlich von Menschen bestimmter Nationalitäten begangen werden.
Das ist weder Schwachsinn, noch Müll. Natürlich kann es in ihren Herkunftsländern ganz anders aussehen.

Wo ist die Erklärung für den Diebstahl arabischer Banden an Bahnhöfen und wieso  gibt es z.B. keine jüdischen Diebesbanden?


----------



## azzih (1. März 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Ich sage, dass besimmte Straftaten in Deutschland hauptsächlich von Menschen bestimmter Nationalitäten begangen werden.
> Das ist weder Schwachsinn, noch Müll. Natürlich kann es in ihren Herkunftsländern ganz anders aussehen.
> 
> Wo ist die Erklärung für den Diebstahl arabischer Banden an Bahnhöfen und wieso  gibt es z.B. keine jüdischen Diebesbanden?



Ein statistischer Zusammenhang ist nicht automatisch auch ein kausaler Zusammenhang das lernt man in jeder Statistik Einführung...

Kleinkriminalität lässt sich im Endeffekt immer auf niedriges Bildungsniveau, sozialen Status und fehlendes Einkommen zurückführen. Ist natürlich auch im Endeffekt eine verfehlte Einwanderungs- und Integrationspolitik wenn man sich gehäuft solche Leute dauerhaft ins Land holt. Wobei so leicht isses ja auch nicht, weil kriminelle Banden oft keine Staatsbürgerschaft hier haben, sondern einfach wie die Marokkanerbanden  einreisen um ihren Geschäften nachzugehen. Aber das Problem hat quasi jedes Land, wo es Möglichkeiten und Märkte gibt. Auch in vielen Bereichen halt Angebot und Nachfrage: Weil wir auf Gras und Koka nicht verzichten wollen, gibt es eben die Nordafrikaner, die das beschaffen und verkaufen.


----------



## Woohoo (1. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Schlimm ist daran, das es keine Rechtsgrundlage gibt, ein Schiff zu versenken. Wo lebt ihr, die ihr das fordert?
> 
> 
> Aha, und alle  Gläubigen dieser Religion sind einfach steuerbar, ohne Gewissen und  machen genau das, was ihnen ihr Obermufti sagt? Wer mag das nur sein in  einer nicht wie die Kirche hierarchisch organisierten Religion ohne eine  übergreifende Autoritiät. Und die Menschen, die aus Ländern flüchten,  weil sie die Zustände nicht ertragen, sind weiterhin durch diese nicht  vorhandene Autorität gesteuert?
> ...



Die meisten Anhänger von Religionen sind klug genug nicht alles wörtlich zu nehmen und picken sich die für sie sinnvollen Aspekt ihrer Religion heraus.
Trotzdem kann man die Religion an sich kritisieren die gerne möchte, dass man sich an möglichst viele Regeln hält.


----------



## Red-Hood (1. März 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Ein statistischer Zusammenhang ist nicht automatisch auch ein kausaler Zusammenhang das lernt man in jeder Statistik Einführung...
> 
> Kleinkriminalität lässt sich im Endeffekt immer auf niedriges Bildungsniveau, sozialen Status und fehlendes Einkommen zurückführen. Ist natürlich auch im Endeffekt eine verfehlte Einwanderungs- und Integrationspolitik wenn man sich gehäuft solche Leute dauerhaft ins Land holt. Wobei so leicht isses ja auch nicht, weil kriminelle Banden oft keine Staatsbürgerschaft hier haben, sondern einfach wie die Marokkanerbanden  einreisen um ihren Geschäften nachzugehen. Aber das Problem hat quasi jedes Land, wo es Möglichkeiten und Märkte gibt. Auch in vielen Bereichen halt Angebot und Nachfrage: Weil wir auf Gras und Koka nicht verzichten wollen, gibt es eben die Nordafrikaner, die das beschaffen und verkaufen.


Widerspricht nicht dem, was ich geschrieben habe. 
Ich habe nirgendwo die Nationalität als Grund für Kriminalität genannt.

Da braucht man auch keine Vorlesung besuchen, um das einem als normaler Mensch nicht zu unterstellen.


----------



## Seeefe (1. März 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Ich sage, dass besimmte Straftaten in Deutschland hauptsächlich von Menschen bestimmter Nationalitäten begangen werden.
> Das ist weder Schwachsinn, noch Müll. Natürlich kann es in ihren Herkunftsländern ganz anders aussehen.
> 
> Wo ist die Erklärung für den Diebstahl arabischer Banden an Bahnhöfen und wieso  gibt es z.B. keine jüdischen Diebesbanden?



Da widerspreche ich dir auch nicht, allerdings steht die Tatsache das "arabische Banden" klauen nicht im Zusammenhang mit deren Nationalität. Diesen Zusammenhang stellst du aber her und dieser ist purer Schwachsinn. 

Zum letzten Satz. Gibt es keine oder kannst du einfach kein Beispiel nenne? Ich könnte dir jetzt auch keinen "arabische" Bande nennen, kenne zum Glück keine persönlich. Aber gibt bestimmt genug deutsche Banden. 

Reicht doch schon sich anzusehen, was Täter für Gemeinsamkeiten haben und was für Unterschiede. Ein Unterschied ist z.B. deren Nationalität, eine sehr oft auftretende Gemeinsamkeit aber z.B. die Herkunft aus der sozial schwachen Schicht der Gesellschaft.


Edit: 

Also deine letzten Posts spiegeln mal komplett das Gegenteil wieder, was du jetzt in deinem letzten Post geschrieben hast. 



> =Red-Hood]​Ich sage, dass besimmte Straftaten in Deutschland hauptsächlich von Menschen bestimmter Nationalitäten begangen werden.





			
				[URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/149282-red-hood.html" schrieb:
			
		

> Red-Hood[/URL]]
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...





			
				[URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/149282-red-hood.html" schrieb:
			
		

> Red-Hood[/URL]]Einbrecherbanden kommen meistens aus dem osteuropäischen Raum, für Diebstähle an Bahnhöfen sind hauptsächlich Araber verwantwortlich...





			
				[URL="http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/members/149282-red-hood.html" schrieb:
			
		

> Red-Hood[/URL]]Ich wollte damit eigentlich nur herausstellen, dass Japaner und Chinesen in Deutschland kaum negativ auffallen, ebenso wie Koreaner.
> Reiner Zufall, dass die in fast jedem Studiengang die besten Leute stellen und kaum straffällig werden?



Aber wo denn, das Nationalität und Kriminalität in direktem Zusammenhang stehen habe ich nie gesagt.


----------



## Red-Hood (1. März 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Da widerspreche ich dir auch nicht, allerdings steht die Tatsache das "arabische Banden" klauen nicht im Zusammenhang mit deren Nationalität. Diesen Zusammenhang stellst du aber her und dieser ist purer Schwachsinn.


Wenn ich schreibe, dass an Bahnhöfen hauptsächlich Araber klauen, heißt das noch lange nicht, dass alle Araber so veranlagt sind. Das habe ich nirgendwo geschrieben.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> "_Lügenjudikative_".
> 
> Dankeschön und bittesehr, ich hab genug gelesen. Willkommen auf der Ignoreliste.


Das ist doch genau das, was die Radikalen wollen. Sie wollen von der bürgerlichen Seite ignoriert werden, damit sie in Ruhe Schalten und walten können, wie sie wollen. Du siehst und erkennst an seinen Wortspielen, wie rechtsextrem seine Gedanken sein müssen und wie tief der Hass auf alles, was in diesem Staat als links bezeichnet wird.



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass ich keinen Sinn darin sehe,  mich mit illegalen Einwanderern und Sozialtouristen zu unterhalten.
> 
> Diese Leute wandern da gemütlich durch Europa und suchen sich das Land  aus, wo sie die beste soziale Hängematte bekommen und mit solchen  Menschen soll ich noch reden?


Dann würdest Du vielleicht  bemerken, dass deine volksverhetzenden und extrem zynischen Worte nicht  der Realtität entsprechen. Aber es ist ja auch viel schöner, im Internet  einfach losgelöst von der Realität irgendwelchen Stumpfsinn zu  behaupten.


----------



## efdev (1. März 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Weil wir auf Gras und Koka nicht verzichten wollen, gibt es eben die Nordafrikaner, die das beschaffen und verkaufen.



Hat weniger mit Verzicht sondern mehr mit unsere Verkorksten Drogenpolitik zu tun


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> n-tv gehört zur RTL Group, da wundert mich nichts mehr.



Aber auf jeden Fall verbreiten Schlepper allmöglichen Quatsch im Netz, um Verzweifelte zur Inanspruchnahme ihrer Dienste zu animieren. Deswegen haben wohl tatsächlich viele Flüchtlinge vollkommen falsche Vorstellungen von Deutschland. 

Die gestrandeten Fluchtlinge von Athen


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Aber auf jeden Fall verbreiten Schlepper allmöglichen Quatsch im Netz, um Verzweifelte zur Inanspruchnahme ihrer Dienste zu animieren. Deswegen haben wohl tatsächlich viele Flüchtlinge vollkommen falsche Vorstellungen von Deutschland.
> 
> Die gestrandeten Fluchtlinge von Athen



Das stimmt und unsere Medien, wollen das Bild vom "hellen Deutschland indem Honig für alle fließt" noch erhalten (gerade ntv).
Dagegen würde nur eine harte Kampagne nach dem Vorbild von Australien helfen, denn die Lügen der Schlepper müssen entlarvt werden.


----------



## Aegon (1. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich frage mich manchmal, wie naiv Menschen sind.


L  O L


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Peinlich ist nur, wenn man nach den europaweiten Ereignissen der Silvesternacht immer noch die Augen vor der Realität verschließt.
> Sexuelle Ubergriffe in der Silvesternacht 215/16 – Wikipedia
> 
> Übrigens ziemlich interessant, wie lückenhaft der Artikel ist. Bei uns in Düsseldorf gingen auch über 100 Anzeigen wegen sexueller Belästigung ein. Davon keine Spur im Wikipediaartikel.
> Man könnte fast meinen, es wäre nicht jede größere Stadt in NRW davon betroffen...



Wie viele sexuelle Übergriffen werden während der Karneval Feier angezeigt?
Wie viele sexuelle Übergriffe werden während des Oktoberfestes angezeigt?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele sexuelle Übergriffen werden während der Karneval Feier angezeigt?
> Wie viele sexuelle Übergriffe werden während des Oktoberfestes angezeigt?


In beiden Fällen weniger, was Silvester passierte, war in jeder Hinsicht unerträglich und nicht hinnehmbar.
Aber was haben wir erlebt? So verhalten sich Männer, wenn sich die Polizei nicht blicken lässt. Die Gewalt
ging von Männern gegen Frauen. Das ist das Prinzip, das zieht sich durch alle Kulturen, egal welche Religion.

Hier im Land wurde es nach fünfzig Jahren starkem Feminismus etwas besser. Und schon fangen die rechten
Kräfte wieder an, dagegen zu kämpfen und wollen das Rad zurückdrehen. Die Anzahl der Vergewaltigungen, 
links dazu habe ich schon mehrfach eingestellt, war 1950 im Land OHNE Ausländer, viel höher als heute.

Man darf das Problem nicht kleinreden und die Augen zu machen. Natürlich müssen Menschen, die aus ganz
anderen Teilen dieser Welt kommen in dem einen oder anderem Fall besser vorbereitet werden, bevor sie die
Freizügigkeit unseres Landes ertragen können. Versuch z.B. mal mit Amerikanern in eine unserer Saunen zu 
gehen. Die sind völlig überfordert, sie halten es anfangs für einen Witz, dass sich fremde Menschen in einen
Raum gemeinsam ausziehen und dann gemeinsam nackt saunen.

Wie überfordert müssen dann Menschen aus noch entfernteren Kulturen sein? Darum kommt es hier und da 
zu unschönen Szenen. Aber Frauen kennen das von Männern. Wir wurden ja auch über Generationen dazu erzogen,
das und wie wir aufpassen müssen.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (1. März 2016)

Und wie viele werden überhaupt nicht angezeigt? Im Bereich von sexueller Belästigung am Arbeitsplatz (verbal und/oder tätlich) - die ganz schnell als"Ach, die stellt sich aber an" abgetan wird - bis hin zum Missbrauch innerhalb von Familien und im Freundes-/Bekanntenkreis.

Ist in der Mehrheit der Fälle eben nicht der böse schwarze Mann, sondern ganz häufig der Vater, Stiefvater, Opa, Onkel, Nachbar oder Freund der Familie. Und ebenfalls nicht selten die Mutter oder Tante, was noch weitaus seltener zur Anzeige gebracht wird.

Und gerade die Fälle innerhalb der Familie werden lt. Statistik nicht nur seltener überhaupt zur Anzeige gebracht, sondern die Aufklärungsquote soll niedriger und das Risiko, Opfer eines solchen Verbrechens zu werden soll höher sein, je kleiner die Gemeinde/Stadt und je religiöser sie ist ("Was sollen die Leute denken" )


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Sexualtriebe hat man da schon.
> Was soll mit denen los sein? Was haben die denn zu erwarten, selbst wenn sie erwischt werden?
> Ich glaub es hat sich so bisschen rumgesprochen wie die Rechtssprechung so in Deutschland ist und vor allem das Strafmaß.



Was hat Vergewaltigung mit Sexualtrieb zu tun?
Bei Vergewaltigung geht es immer um Macht und um nichts anders.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> In beiden Fällen weniger, was Silvester passierte, war in jeder Hinsicht unerträglich und nicht hinnehmbar.



Gibt es da eine Statistik?
Ich weiß nicht, wie viele Sexualdelikte während des Karnevals angezeigt werden.


----------



## Verminaard (1. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele sexuelle Übergriffe werden während des Oktoberfestes angezeigt?



https://www.polizei.bayern.de/content/1/8/6/1/1/7/sonderbeilage_wiesn_endbilanz_04102015.pdf


> Im  Bereich der  Sexualdelikte  ist dieses Jahr  ein Anstieg  feststellbar. Hier  wurden 20 Anzeigen
> wegen einschlägiger Straftaten aufgenommen (2014: 12Anzeigen / 2013: 16 Anzeigen).
> Neben einer    versuchten    Vergewaltigung     wurden    hier    noch    Delikte    wieMissbrauch    von
> Widerstandsunfähigen,  sexuelle  Nötigung,  exhibitionistische Handlungen  und  Beleidigung  auf sexueller Basis aufgenommen



Interessant dazu: Die Ubergriffe in Koln und falsche Zahlen von der Wiesn

Du meinst sicher die Aussage von Anne Wizorek, die behauptet hat das es da ueber 200 Uebergriffe gibt, nach der ganzen Koelngeschichte.
Das wurde als Luege widerlegt, letztendlich durch den von mir verlinkten Polizeibericht.

Schlimm genug das dort schon so viel passiert. Im Vergleich zu Koeln aber gering. Wieviel Besucher hatte das Oktoberfest 2015?
Was genau ist in Koeln abgegangen von wieviel Taetern?



Threshold schrieb:


> Was hat Vergewaltigung mit Sexualtrieb zu tun?
> Bei Vergewaltigung geht es immer um Macht und um nichts anders.


Ernsthaft jetzt? Da machen einige Jungs, die definitiv koerperlich und quantitativ in der Ueberzahl sind eine 14 Jaehrige besoffen, und da geht es um Macht und nicht einfach um sexuellen Missbrauch bzw. Vergewaltigung.
Wahrscheinlich bin ich nicht genug Psychologe dafuer um die Zusammenhaenge so zu sehen wie du.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es da eine Statistik?
> Ich weiß nicht, wie viele Sexualdelikte während des Karnevals angezeigt werden.


Ich habe noch keine offiziellen gesucht, aber hier gibt es grobe Anfangszahlen:
http://www.focus.de/regional/karnev...uptbahnhof-bisher-alles-ruhig_id_5260402.html

z.B. unter Weiberfastnacht:_ "... Das größte Problem: Betrunkene, die pöbeln. Fälle von sexueller Belästigung hätte es nicht gegeben...."
_Es gab wie immer Fälle, sogar vor laufender Kamera gegen eine belgische Moderatoren .... (Männer )

Das Problem ist immer die unterschiedliche subjektive Wahrnehmung. Freitag beim Cocktail in 
eine marokkanischen Bar, Stubenwechsel heißt das Ding hier, klein, gute Musik, tolle Cocktails.
Betreiber sind ein paar Marokkaner, darum ist es eine der wenigen Bars, in die jeder reinkommt.

Dann wagt es doch wirklich einer der Gäste, eine Freundin von mir länger anzuschauen. Die fühlt
sich zu recht belästigt. Danach kommt der betrunkene Einheimische, labert uns eine Kante ans Bein,
legt seinen Arm um sie und labert weiter bis er mit latentem verbalem Druck bemerkte, dass es gehen
soll. Wie wurde das eingestuft: "nervig", obwohl die Belästigung um Faktoren  größer war. Das nur 
als Beispiekl für unterschiedliche Bewertungen, je nachdem, wer etwas macht. Darum muss man
Fälle sauber bewerten und nicht einfach Zählen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (1. März 2016)

Nö, diese Art der Grabscherei, also mit dem Umringen in Massen, ist importiert. Das hat im arabischen Raum schon vor Jahren Schlagzeilen gemacht. Hier ist so etwas erst mit der Flut arabischer Flüchtlinge angekommen. Zumindest in dieser Dimension. 

Mal ne Quelle auf die Schnelle. -> In vielen arabischen Landern gibt es regelmassig sexuelle Gewalt gegen Frauen. Wie kommt das?  - Gerechtigkeit - bento


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> In So verhalten sich Männer, wenn sich die Polizei nicht blicken lässt. Die Gewalt
> ging von Männern gegen Frauen. Das ist das Prinzip, das zieht sich durch alle Kulturen, egal welche Religion.


So ? Ohne Polizeianwesenheit fangen Männer also direkt an Frauen zu belästigen ? Dann sind ich und die meisten anderen Männer dementsprechend keine Männer..



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Natürlich müssen Menschen, die aus ganz
> anderen Teilen dieser Welt kommen in dem einen oder anderem Fall besser vorbereitet werden, bevor sie die
> Freizügigkeit unseres Landes ertragen können.


Davon reden wir schon die ganze Zeit.
In den arabischen Staaten gibt es ein ganz andere Vorstellung von Frauenrechten, ganz zu Schweigen von Indien (bzw. den Hinduismus).




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber Frauen kennen das von Männern. Wir wurden ja auch über Generationen dazu erzogen,
> das und wie wir aufpassen müssen.


Und Jungen werden auch schon seit Generationen zu späteren "Beschützern" erzogen. Ich sehe da kein Problem.
Wenn man da etwas ändern will, muss man das gesamte Gesellschaftsbild ändern und das ist auch wenn man es will, ein Prozess der ein bis zwei Generationen braucht bis er normal ist.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> So ? Ohne Polizeianwesenheit fangen Männer also direkt an Frauen zu belästigen ? Dann sind ich und die meisten anderen Männer dementsprechend keine Männer..



Das ist das Prinzip der Gelegenheit und den Dieben.
Und auch wieder Gruppenzwang. Wenn einer Anfängt und jeder merkt, dass es keinen Widerstand gibt, macht der nächste Weiter und so weiter.
Erinnert an den Film "Angeklagt" mit Jodie Foster. Wer den nicht kennt, sollte sich den mal anschauen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und auch wieder Gruppenzwang. Wenn einer Anfängt und jeder merkt, dass es keinen Widerstand gibt, macht der nächste Weiter und so weiter.


Wer einen solch starken Gruppenzwang hat, sollte mal sein Umfeld überprüfen.
Ich kann es zum Beispiel nicht nachvollziehen wie man sich "mächtiger" fühlen soll wenn man sich ein "schwächeres" Opfer sucht...
Und da bin ich auch sicher, dass ich hierbei zu der Mehrheit gehöre.


----------



## Threshold (1. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wer einen solch starken Gruppenzwang hat, sollte mal sein Umfeld überprüfen.
> Ich kann es zum Beispiel nicht nachvollziehen wie man sich "mächtiger" fühlen soll wenn man sich ein "schwächeres" Opfer sucht...
> Und da bin ich auch sicher, dass ich hierbei zu der Mehrheit gehöre.



Gruppenzwang hast du überall. 
Mal mehr, mal weniger ausgeprägt, aber immer präsent.

Oder wer hat denn in der Schule die Außenseiter gehänselt?
Erst einer, dann mehrere und am Ende hat es die ganze Klasse gemacht.
Man wurde praktisch gezwungen mit zu hänseln, denn sonst wäre man selbst zum Opfer geworden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> ... Wenn man da etwas ändern will, muss man das gesamte Gesellschaftsbild ändern und das ist auch wenn man es will, ein Prozess der ein bis zwei Generationen braucht bis er normal ist.


Aber gegen diese erfolgreiche Entwicklung der letzten fünfzig Jahre kämpfen die Rechten im Land mit Parollen wie Gendermainstream usw. Wo wollen die reaktionären Kräfte wieder hin? Darum ist es so ein Hohn und Spott, wenn sich AfD Mitglieder vermeintlich für Frauen einsetzen, wenn es gegen Flüchtlinge geht. Das ist Bullshit, die Leute wollen keine Flüchtlinge und schieben angebliche Verletzungen der Frauenrechte vor, die sie an anderer Stelle ganz anders untergraben. Darum erzeugen solche Aussagen oftmals nur Kopfschütteln.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist das Prinzip der Gelegenheit und den Dieben.


Sowas in der Richtung meine ich. Die meisten können einer Versuchung widerstehen, aber leider nicht alle


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gruppenzwang hast du überall.
> Mal mehr, mal weniger ausgeprägt, aber immer präsent.


So meinte ich das auch.
Ich bezog das nur auf Leute die sich von einer Gruppe oder Clique zu Straftaten, Verbrechen und kriminellen Aktivitäten verleiten lässt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber gegen diese erfolgreiche Entwicklung der letzten fünfzig Jahre kämpfen die Rechten im Land mit Parollen wie Gendermainstream usw.


Mit Gendermainstreaming ist weder die sexuelle Einstellung oder Orientierung einiger Menschen noch die Gleichberechtigung von Frauen gemeint, denn dagegen hat absolut keiner etwas bei der AfD oder der CSU.
Damit ist nur die Abschaffung der Geschlechter im sozialen und gesellschaftlichen Sinne gemeint, angefangen mit der Zerstörung der Geschlechterrollen und der "Genderisierung" von Wörtern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (1. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Mit Gendermainstreaming ist weder die sexuelle Einstellung oder Orientierung einiger Menschen noch die Gleichberechtigung von Frauen gemeint, denn dagegen hat absolut keiner etwas bei der AfD oder der CSU.
> Damit ist nur die Abschaffung der Geschlechter im sozialen und gesellschaftlichen Sinne gemeint, angefangen mit der Zerstörung der Geschlechterrollen und der "Genderisierung" von Wörtern.


Da gehen die Meinungen auseinander. Je mehr man sich mit dem Thema auseinander setzt, umso mehr erkennt man, wo Rollenbilder und Vorurteile herkommen und welche Auswirkungen sie haben. Ich halte auch vieles für Übertrieben, Frauenquoten nannte ich schon mal, aber im Kern ist es verständlich und durchdacht. Es wird nur nicht vernünftig rübergebracht, darum wirkt es oft verschroben, wenn man sich einzelne Dinge, wie neue Verkehrszeichen, herauspickt. Und trotzdem geht es um die Erwartungshaltung, z.B. Mann = Arzt, Frau = Krankenschwester.  Da daran muss gearbeitet werden

Nächstes Thema: NPD Verbot
NPD-Verbotsverfahren:*Rechte Störfeuer am*ersten Verhandlungstag - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Mal sehen was passiert, wenn man die Finanzierung der NPD durch öffentliche Kassen trocken legt und wo hin sich die Mitglieder verteilen. Wird die AfD z.B. ein Aufnahmeverbot für ehemalige NPD-Mitglieder erlassen?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (1. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da gehen die Meinungen auseinander. [...]. Ich halte auch vieles für Übertrieben, Frauenquoten nannte ich schon mal, aber im Kern ist es Es wird nur nicht vernünftig rübergebracht, darum wirkt es oft verschroben, wenn man sich einzelne Dinge, wie neue Verkehrszeichen, herauspickt. Und trotzdem geht es um die Erwartungshaltung, z.B. Mann = Arzt, Frau = Krankenschwester.  Da daran muss gearbeitet werden



Mir geht es eigentlich auch nur um den Unfug mit der Quote, den Gender-Verkehrszeichen oder der "Genderiserung" von Wörtern.
Das mit der Erwartungshaltung liegt oft am Elternhaus oder am fehlenden Interesse für den Beruf.  
Umgedreht sieht man das Problem eines Männermangels bei Erziehern und Lehrern. Männliche Erzieher müssen oft mit dem Verdacht der Pädophile leben. An Schulen findet man, außerhalb von den naturwissenschaftlichen und sportlichen Fächern auch fast keine Lehrer, an der Grundschule sogar oftmals gar nicht. 


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mal sehen was passiert, wenn man Finanzierung der NPD durch öffentliche Kassen trocken legt und wo hin sich die Mitglieder verteilen. Wird die AfD z.B. ein Aufnahmevebot für ehemalige NPD-Mitglieder erlassen?


Hat die AfD schon seit ihrer Gründung.
 Es wird eher schlimmer werden, und die ehemaligen NPD-Mitglieder gehen in die noch extremistischeren Parteien wie der "3. Weg" oder in "Die Rechte". Der rbb hat dazu einen Artikel von einem Experten veröffentlicht.


EDIT:
IW-Studie: Warum Fluchtlinge den Fachkraftemangel nicht lindern - DIE WELT
2/3 der Flüchtlinge sind ohne Ausbildung.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Hast du dir deinen Quelltext mal durchgelsen?!
> Da ist gar kein direktes Zitat drin! Und eine Quellenangabe zum kompletten Interview ebenfalls nicht.



Aber nichts läge mir ferner, als deinen hohen Erwartungen nicht zu genügen 

Nur für dich:

Krim-Krise: Putin verstehen mit Gerhard Schroder | ZEIT ONLINE
Krim-Krise: Ex-Kanzler Gerhard Schröder kritisiert EU - SPIEGEL ONLINE




aloha84 schrieb:


> Aber stimmt.....die Serben haben ja nie was böses im Sinne gehabt.



So wie die Iraker mit den Massenvernichtungswaffen, gell? 

Fakt ist, Serbien wurde *völkerrechtswidrig* angegriffen und Herr Schröder hat das öffentlich zugegeben. Das ist ein Verstoß sowohl gegen das Völkerrecht als auch gegen das Grundgesetz.

Wo sind denn jetzt die Verfahren gegen Herrn Schröder und Mitglieder seines Kabinetts?

Soviel zum funktionierenden Rechtsstaat in Deutschland. 

_______________________________________________________________

Zum Thema:

"Noch strenger": Mikl-Leitner startet Kampagne in Afghanistan  << DiePresse.com

Warum können wir es nicht wie Österreich machen?

Die machen zur Zeit beste Politik. Erst das Abriegeln der Balkanroute, jetzt diese Kampagne. 

Und der Erfolg gibt ihnen doch Recht. Es kommen immer weniger.

Auch schön was Frau Merkel sagt:

Zitat:



			
				Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> "Es gibt Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten und Aufenthaltsmöglichkeiten auch in Griechenland. Die müssten auch von den Flüchtlingen genutzt werden.*" Es gebe "eben nicht ein Recht, dass ein Flüchtling sagen kann, ich will in einem bestimmten Land der Europäischen Union Asyl bekommen."*



Soviel dazu, dass die Sozialtouristen sich jedes Land aussuchen können, das sie wollen.

Edit: Auch wenn der Mann eine Lachnummer ist, an einer Stelle hat er einfach Recht:



			
				Die Welt schrieb:
			
		

> Trump sprach in seiner Rede vor Journalisten auch kurz über Europa und speziell Deutschland. Er verbindet das Thema islamistischer Terrorismus mit der Flüchtlingskrise. "Schauen Sie nach Schweden, nach Deutschland, nach Brüssel", sagte Trump. "Es ist eine Katastrophe." Niemand wisse, wer derzeit nach Europa komme.



Genau so sieht es aus. Einer der Attentäter in Paris kam auch über Deutschland als Flüchtling getarnt. Das heißt, diese Aussage ist einfach mal ein *Fakt*.

_______________________________________________________________

Edit 2:

Die bittere Realität in Deutschland.

Sie wird wohl nicht die letzte Mutter sein, die zum Schutz ihres Kindes so handelt.

Immer mehr Kinder zahlen zur Zeit einen hohen Preis für die völlig falsche Politik unserer Regierung.

Mädchen und Frauen sind derzeit Freiwild und eine angemessene Strafe müssen die Invasoren in Deutschland auch nicht fürchten.

Aber es gibt noch kleine Lichtblicke.

Ab und zu schützt die Polizei also noch das Volk. Leider viel zu selten.


----------



## azzih (2. März 2016)

Wow einer der Attentäter, sprich einer von 1,2 Millionen? Macht natürlich Sinn davon zu sprechen das wir uns den Terrorismus importieren. Vor allem wenn der Trump das sagt,  dem seine Schilderungen zur Aussenpolitik sind in etwa so fundiert wie ne Nonne die Sexualkundeunterricht gibt. Und der Huffington Post Artikel hat mit Journalismus nix zu tun, son Mist hätte ich mich nichtmal in der Schule getraut als Aufsatz abzugeben.

Klar gibts aktuell immer mal wieder Probleme und ich bin der Letzte der sagt das man sowas tolerieren kann. Aber erstens sind Frauen und kleine Kinder nicht plötzlich Freiwild und zweitens gabs sone ******** schon bevor die Flüchtlinge hier ankamen. Vorn paar Wochen gabs doch ne riesen Aufruhr um zwei Vergewaltigungen die angeblich von Migranten begangen wurde. Im Nachhinein kam dann raus das die eine Frau psychische Probleme hatte und sich das Ganze ausgedacht hatte und die andere aus unbekannten Gründen den Vorfall erfunden hat.  Gerade bei solchen Tatbeständen sollte man mit der nötigen Härte vorgehen, aber auch vorher mal entsprechende Vorwürfe auch auf Glaubwürdigkeit überprüfen bevor man da medial ein riesen Aufheben macht.


----------



## Red-Hood (2. März 2016)

Nordafrikaner in NRW: Mehr als ein Drittel ist kriminell


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. März 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Wow einer der Attentäter, sprich einer von 1,2 Millionen? Macht natürlich Sinn davon zu sprechen das wir uns den Terrorismus importieren.



Einer, der am Tod von 130 Menschen beteiligt ist, ist bereits einer zuviel.

Außerdem ist es nicht nur Terrorismus. Wir importieren auch arabischen Antisemitismus und jede Menge Sexualdelikte, bedingt durch das Frauenbild.



azzih schrieb:


> Vor allem wenn der Trump das sagt,  dem seine Schilderungen zur Aussenpolitik sind in etwa so fundiert wie ne Nonne die Sexualkundeunterricht gibt.



Trotzdem stimmt die Aussage. Wir haben 130.000 Sozialtouristen, von denen wir nicht wissen wo sie sind.

Vorallem wissen wir dadurch nicht, was sie planen. Das nächste Attentat wie in Paris, kann gerade in Planung sein. 

Durch die Aufgabe unserer Grenzen, haben wir doch gar keine Ahnung mehr, wer alles im Land ist.  



azzih schrieb:


> Und der Huffington Post Artikel hat mit Journalismus nix zu tun, son Mist hätte ich mich nichtmal in der Schule getraut als Aufsatz abzugeben.



Schön, dass die Ängste von Mitbürgern, für dich bloß Mist sind.

Für mich ist eher Mist, dass es so weit kommen musste. Aber sowas ficht die Gutmenschfraktion ja nicht an. 



azzih schrieb:


> Klar gibts aktuell immer mal wieder Probleme und ich bin der Letzte der sagt das man sowas tolerieren kann. Aber erstens sind Frauen und kleine Kinder nicht plötzlich Freiwild und zweitens gabs sone ******** schon bevor die Flüchtlinge hier ankamen.



Aber nicht in dieser Qualität und Quantität. Wir steuern darauf zu, dass nächste Schweden zu werden, was Sexualdelikte angeht.

Jeder der mit offenen Augen durchs Leben geht, sieht *wer* dafür verantwortlich ist.

Selbst Feministen wie Alice Schwarzer haben das schon vor 10 (!!!) Jahren erkannt:



			
				Alice Schwarzer schrieb:
			
		

> Reden wir ernsthaft: Ein Kölner Polizist hat mir kürzlich erzählt, siebzig oder achtzig Prozent der Vergewaltigungen in Köln würden von Türken verübt. Ich habe ihn gefragt: Warum sagen Sie das nicht, damit wir an die Wurzeln des Problems gehen können? Er antwortete: Das dürfen wir ja nicht, Frau Schwarzer, das gilt als Rassismus.



Ironischerweise also wieder einmal Köln, dass unter den „Bereicherungen“ der „Fachkräfte“ zu leiden hat.

Genau so sieht es doch aus, es herrschen Sprechverbote, deshalb darf man den Grund dieser Probleme nicht benennen. 



azzih schrieb:


> Vorn paar Wochen gabs doch ne riesen Aufruhr um zwei Vergewaltigungen die angeblich von Migranten begangen wurde. Im Nachhinein kam dann raus das die eine Frau psychische Probleme hatte und sich das Ganze ausgedacht hatte und die andere aus unbekannten Gründen den Vorfall erfunden hat.  Gerade bei solchen Tatbeständen sollte man mit der nötigen Härte vorgehen, aber auch vorher mal entsprechende Vorwürfe auch auf Glaubwürdigkeit überprüfen bevor man da medial ein riesen Aufheben macht.



Ach wegen einem Fall, müssen ja natürlich alle Frauen irgendwo lügen.

Victim-Blaming vom feinsten. Das ist genauso zynisch, wie die „Armlänge Abstand“.



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Nordafrikaner in NRW: Mehr als ein Drittel ist kriminell



Schön ist ja mal wieder das Verhalten der deutschhassenden Parteien (Piraten und Grüne)



			
				Berlin Journal schrieb:
			
		

> Piraten und Grüne warfen dem Innenminister umgehend vor, dass er mit der Bekanntmachung dieser Fakten den Ausländerfeinden Munition liefert.



In dem Weltbild von Piraten und Grünen, können unsere „Fachkräfte“ halt nur Opfer, aber nie Täter sein.

Dieser Hass aufs eigene Volk ist ekelerregend.


----------



## azzih (2. März 2016)

Wo liest du aus meinem Text Victim Blaming raus? Ich sag nur das nicht alles was aufgebaut wird im Endeffekt auch so war. Gerade bei so sensiblem Gewalt und Sexualdelikten muss man den Opfern ersteinmal glauben, trotzdem muss ich das ja nicht gleich publik machen, so lange es noch keinerlei ordentliche Untersuchung gab.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. März 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Wo liest du aus meinem Text Victim Blaming raus? Ich sag nur das nicht alles was aufgebaut wird im Endeffekt auch so war. Gerade bei so sensiblem Gewalt und Sexualdelikten muss man den Opfern ersteinmal glauben, trotzdem muss ich das ja nicht gleich publik machen, so lange es noch keinerlei ordentliche Untersuchung gab.



Weil es sich aus deinem Text so rausliest, dass man erstmal die Glaubwürdigkeit der Frauen prüfen muss. Frauen sagen jetzt schon bereits viel zu wenig aus, weil sie Angst haben, dass man ihnen nicht glaubt. Solche Aussagen helfen dabei nicht.

Wenn das von dir nicht so gemeint war, dann entschuldige ich mich dafür.


----------



## Red-Hood (2. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Schön ist ja mal wieder das Verhalten der deutschhassenden Parteien (Piraten und Grüne)
> In dem Weltbild von Piraten und Grünen, können unsere „Fachkräfte“ halt nur Opfer, aber nie Täter sein.
> Dieser Hass aufs eigene Volk ist ekelerregend.


Stell dir mal vor, es stellte sich heraus, dass bei PEGIDA 33% Nazis (was nicht einmal heißt, dass sie straffällig geworden sein müssen, so abwegig ihr Weltbild auch sein mag) mitlaufen und das würde öffentlich gemacht.
Im Anschluss würde jemand von der CDU oder CSU behaupten, das schüre nur unnötigen Hass bei den Antifanten und allen Gegnern dieser bürgerlichen Bewegung...

Eben verkehrte Welt. Es ist nur noch lachhaft.


----------



## Rolk (2. März 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Nordafrikaner in NRW: Mehr als ein Drittel ist kriminell



Nett, und da fliesen nur die überführten Täter mit rein. Wie hoch ist noch mal die Aufklärungsquote, z.B. bei Eigentumsdelikten?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (2. März 2016)

Immer wieder drollig wenn die Forennazis plötzlich zum Frauenversteher werden wenn es der rassistischen Hetze dient


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. März 2016)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Immer wieder drollig wenn die Forennazis plötzlich zum Frauenversteher werden wenn es der rassistischen Hetze dient



Immer wieder drollig, wenn die „alle Grenze auf“ Fraktion keine Argumente hat und mal wieder auf Diffamierung zurückgreift.

Auch wenn ich müßig bin zu fragen, wer ist hier den ein „Forennazi“ und betreibt „rassistische“ Hetze?


----------



## Seeefe (2. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Edit: Auch wenn der Mann eine Lachnummer ist, an einer Stelle hat er einfach Recht:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Zum Fakt 1: Fakt ist aber auch, das Grenzkontrollen keine Terroranschläge verhindern werden und es immer Leute geben wird die unkontrolliert die Grenze überqueren  

Zum Edit 2: 

Zum Glück sieht die Realität anders aus. 

Ich glaube hier vergessen viele, die Medien zeigen meist nur das was nicht der Norm entspricht. Ich muss nur durch die Nachrichtensender zappen, würde ich all das gezeigte in Fernsehn, Zeitung, Internet als Normalität ansehen, könnte ich mich auch direkt umbringen, denn wer will den in so einer Welt leben? 

Die Welt ist nicht schlimmer geworden, nur wissen wir mittlerweile über alles und jenes schlimme was auf der Welt passiert sofort bescheid, weil überall ein Nachrichtenbanner an uns vorbei rauscht. 


Für positive Nachrichten ist in den Medien viel weniger Platz vorhanden, denn negatives verkauft sich eben besser. 

Also immer daran denken, Medien zeigen insgesamt nicht die Normalität sondern genau das gegenteil davon. Wäre Köln nämlich normal, dann könnte man wirklich nicht mehr aus dem Haus gehen und müsste sich Angst um seine Sicherheit machen. 

Aber weder waren die Straßen vor Silvester sicherer noch nach Silvester unsicherer.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (2. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Immer wieder drollig, wenn die „alle Grenze auf“ Fraktion keine Argumente hat und mal wieder auf Diffamierung zurückgreift.
> 
> Auch wenn ich müßig bin zu fragen, wer ist hier den ein „Forennazi“ und betreibt „rassistische“ Hetze?



Tja, du scheinst dich ja angesprochen zu fühlen. Und mit deinem ewigem Mantra von alle Flüchtlinge sind "Sozialtouristen" bist du bei Diffamierung wohl eher der Experte.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. März 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Zum Fakt 1: Fakt ist aber auch, das Grenzkontrollen keine Terroranschläge verhindern werden und es immer Leute geben wird die unkontrolliert die Grenze überqueren



Klar, 100% Sicherheit wird es nie geben, aber man muss es den Verbrechern ja nicht so leicht machen, wie im Moment oder?



Seeefe schrieb:


> Zum Edit 2: Zum Glück sieht die Realität anders aus.



Leider nicht.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich glaube hier vergessen viele, die Medien zeigen meist nur das was nicht der Norm entspricht. Ich muss nur durch die Nachrichtensender zappen, würde ich all das gezeigte in Fernsehn, Zeitung, Internet als Normalität ansehen, könnte ich mich auch direkt umbringen, denn wer will den in so einer Welt leben?
> 
> Die Welt ist nicht schlimmer geworden, nur wissen wir mittlerweile über alles und jenes schlimme was auf der Welt passiert sofort bescheid, weil überall ein Nachrichtenbanner an uns vorbei rauscht.



Unser Land ist schlimmer geworden, weil wir hier massenweise Kriminelle und Invasoren ins Land lassen. 



Seeefe schrieb:


> IFür positive Nachrichten ist in den Medien viel weniger Platz vorhanden, denn negatives verkauft sich eben besser.



Weil es im Moment ja auch kaum positives gibt.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Also immer daran denken, Medien zeigen insgesamt nicht die Normalität sondern genau das gegenteil davon. Wäre Köln nämlich normal, dann könnte man wirklich nicht mehr aus dem Haus gehen und müsste sich Angst um seine Sicherheit machen.



Was leider die Realität ist. Immer mehr Frauen im Land haben (leider völlig zu Recht) Angst, wenn sie Abends feiern gehen.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Aber weder waren die Straßen vor Silvester sicherer noch nach Silvester unsicherer.



Das ist richtig, weil wir in Deutschland schon viel zu lange, die Herkunft der Täter politisch korrekt verschweigen.

Würden wir die entsprechende Gefahrengruppe konsequent abschieben und nicht neu reinlassen, könnte man etwas mehr Lebensqualität erreichen.

Das Interview von Frau Schwarzer aus dem Jahre 2003 (!!!) spricht Bände. 

Hamburger Polizisten können dir vergleichbare Zahlen nennen. Aber sowas darf nicht in der Öffentlichkeit thematisiert werden.

Thematisiert wird es erst seit Sylvester.



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Tja, du scheinst dich ja angesprochen zu fühlen. Und mit deinem ewigem Mantra von alle Flüchtlinge sind "Sozialtouristen" bist du bei Diffamierung wohl eher der Experte.



Sich absichtlich dumm stellen, also? Großes Kino. Steh doch zu deinen Worten, aber dafür fehlt dann wohl doch der Mut.

Außerdem, war ich der letzte der einen Beitrag zum Thema Frauen gebracht habe, also wenn sollst du sonst meinen?

Aber scheinbar gehörst du auch zu der Fraktion, die im Deutschunterricht geschlafen hat, sonst hättest mehrfach lesen können, dass ich den Nationalsozialismus als totalitäre Gewaltideologie ablehne. Aber Zusammenhänge sind ja bekanntermaßen nicht die Stärke von Gutmenschen.

Und zum Thema Sozialtouristen. Wie willst du Leute sonst nennen, die gemütlich durch halb Europa wandern und sich die schönste soziale Hängematte aussuchen?

Der Mob hat sein wahres Gesicht an der griechisch-mazedonischen Grenze gezeigt. Brutal und gewaltsam gehen die Invasoren vor, wenn es nicht 100% so läuft, wie sie es verlangen.


----------



## Red-Hood (2. März 2016)

Aus allen Einwanderern Flüchtlinge zu machen, ist an Naivität auch nicht zu überbieten.
Wenn ich wirklich aus dem Krieg fliehe, dann suche ich mir mein Ziel nicht so genau aus und wenn ich dankbar für mein Leben bin, dann randaliere ich nicht an der Grenze.

https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oxuh06xEqE


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Unser Land ist schlimmer geworden, weil wir hier massenweise Kriminelle und Invasoren ins Land lassen.



Das mit den Invasoren ist schon klasse. DA fällt mir nichts mehr zu sein.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (2. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> ....
> Aber scheinbar gehörst du auch zu der Fraktion, die im Deutschunterricht geschlafen hat, sonst hättest mehrfach lesen können, dass ich den Nationalsozialismus als totalitäre Gewaltideologie ablehne. Aber Zusammenhänge sind ja bekanntermaßen nicht die Stärke von Gutmenschen......



Du bist ein Rassist der übelsten Sorte. Du kannst gerne den Begriff Gutmensch für dich als Schimpfwort gebrauchen. Es waren nicht die Gutmenschen, die zuerst die Bücher und dann die Menschen verbrannt haben. Das waren die Hetzer und Brandsatzwerfer. Wenn du dich mit denen gemein machen möchtest, bitte sehr. Ich werde mich nicht auf das PI-News-Niveau herablassen mit dem hier einige Foristen "diskutieren" wollen. 

Und nun husch husch auf meine Ignor-Liste.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. März 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Aus allen Einwanderern Flüchtlinge zu machen, ist an Naivität auch nicht zu überbieten.
> *Wenn ich wirklich aus dem Krieg fliehe, dann suche ich mir mein Ziel nicht so genau aus und wenn ich dankbar für mein Leben bin, dann randaliere ich nicht an der Grenze.*
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oxuh06xEqE



Genau so sieht es aus.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das mit den Invasoren ist schon klasse. DA fällt mir nichts mehr zu sein.



Hast du dir die Bilder an der griechisch-mazedonischen Grenze mal angeguckt?

Wie soll man die jungen Männer die gewaltsam eine Grenze stürmen und Grenzbeamte attackieren denn sonst nennen?



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Du bist ein Rassist der übelsten Sorte.



Schon wieder einer, der Beiträge nicht liest. Wenn ich ein „Rassist“ bin, dann sollte es ja ein leichtes sein, mir die entsprechenden Beiträge zu zeigen, oder?



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Du kannst gerne den Begriff Gutmensch für dich als Schimpfwort gebrauchen.



Duden | Gut-mensch | Rechtschreibung, Bedeutung, Definition



			
				Duden schrieb:
			
		

> [naiver] Mensch, der sich in einer als unkritisch, übertrieben, nervtötend o. ä. empfundenen Weise im Sinne der Political Correctness verhält, sich für die Political Correctness einsetzt



Das Ungute im Gutmensch  | ZEITmagazin



			
				Die Zeit schrieb:
			
		

> Der Gutmensch glaubt, dass er, im Kampf für das, was er für "das Gute" hält, von jeder zwischenmenschlichen Rücksicht und jeder zivilisatorischen Regel entpflichtet ist. Beleidigungen, Demütigungen und sogar Gewalt sind erlaubt.



Beides sehr treffenden Definitionen für dein Verhalten.



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Es waren nicht die Gutmenschen, die zuerst die Bücher und dann die Menschen verbrannt haben. Das waren die Hetzer und Brandsatzwerfer.



Wer hat denn hier im Forum gefordert, Bücher oder Menschen zu verbrennen? 



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Wenn du dich mit denen gemein machen möchtest, bitte sehr.



Wenn du der deutschen Sprache nicht mächtig bist, ist das nicht mein Problem. Ich habe mehr als einmal meine Ablehnung zum Nationalsozialismus deutlich gemacht. Wer nicht lesen kann, sollte auch nicht schreiben.



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Ich werde mich nicht auf das PI-News-Niveau herablassen mit dem hier einige Foristen "diskutieren" wollen.



Nein, das tust du auch nicht. Du bewegst dich auf Antifa-Niveau, was deine Toleranz gegenüber Andersdenkenden betrifft.



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Und nun husch husch auf meine Ignor-Liste.



Immer wieder schön, wenn Intellektuell Unterlegene ihre Niederlage eingestehen.

________________________________________________________________________________________________________________

Zwei Fälle, die schön zeigen, was falsch läuft:

Pädagogin erklärt Kindern Weihnachten - gekündigt - Im Kindergarten 
IS-Terrorhelferin arbeitet in Islam-Kindergarten - Trotz Schuldspruch

EIne Islamisierung findet nicht statt, der Islam bedeutet Frieden


----------



## Verminaard (2. März 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Aus allen Einwanderern Flüchtlinge zu machen, ist an Naivität auch nicht zu überbieten.
> Wenn ich wirklich aus dem Krieg fliehe, dann suche ich mir mein Ziel  nicht so genau aus und wenn ich dankbar für mein Leben bin, dann  randaliere ich nicht an der Grenze.
> 
> https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_oxuh06xEqE



Selbst wenn die Menschen die herkommen sagen warum sie wirklich nach  Deutschland wollen, wird das so nicht gesehen und es sind noch immer  Kriegsfluechtlinge.



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Du bist ein Rassist der übelsten Sorte. Du kannst gerne den Begriff Gutmensch für dich als Schimpfwort gebrauchen. Es waren nicht die Gutmenschen, die zuerst die Bücher und dann die Menschen verbrannt haben. Das waren die Hetzer und Brandsatzwerfer. Wenn du dich mit denen gemein machen möchtest, bitte sehr. Ich werde mich nicht auf das PI-News-Niveau herablassen mit dem hier einige Foristen "diskutieren" wollen.
> 
> Und nun husch husch auf meine Ignor-Liste.



Du bist einfach zu ueberlegen fuer fast alle hier.
Erst eine "Falle" stellen in dem man Forennazi verwendet um den ersten der darauf eingeht als solchen abzustempeln.
Dann weiters User hier diffamieren und beschimpfen um letztendendlich mit einem Spruch noch klarzumachen das du wen auf Ignore packst.

Zeichnet dich wirklich als besseren Menschen aus, Cheapau!

Anstatt, waerst du nur annaehernd so, wie du dich gerne selbst siehst, einfach User mit denen du gar nichts anfangen kannst, ohne groß Tamtam auf Ignore zu packen und versuchen deren Zeugs nimmer zu lesen.
Nein schoen hinterhaeltig noch beschimpfen und klarmachen das man die Erwiderung sowieso nimmer lesen kann.
Unterste Schublade, und du haelst dich wahrscheinlich auch noch fuer moralisch ueberlegen.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Immer wieder schön, wenn Intellektuell Unterlegene ihre Niederlage eingestehen.



Um eine Niederlage eingestehen zu können muss man erstmal kämpfen (sich mit jemanden auseinander setzen), er hat außer bellen (Einzeiler ohne Inhalt) bis jetzt aber nicht viel mehr gemacht, also im Grunde kann man das als mit eingezogenen Schwanz weglaufen bezeichnen (wegrennen bevor der Kampf beginnt).


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Unterste Schublade, und du haelst dich wahrscheinlich auch noch fuer moralisch ueberlegen.



Und genau für so ein Verhalten ist das Wort mit "G" bestens geeignet.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Um eine Niederlage eingestehen zu können muss man erstmal kämpfen (sich mit jemanden auseinander setzen), er hat außer bellen bis jetzt aber nicht viel mehr gemacht, also im Grunde kann man das als mit eingezogenen Schwanz weglaufen bezeichnen.



Stimmt, gar nicht bedacht. 

Dein Vergleich ist noch besser.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. März 2016)

Nach dieser ganzen rassistischen Kackscheiße mal wieder etwas zum Thema:
Der Postillon: Nazi-Schwein unsicher, zu wem es in der Schweinefleischdebatte halten soll


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wie soll man die jungen Männer die gewaltsam eine Grenze stürmen und Grenzbeamte attackieren denn sonst nennen?



Verzweifelt?


----------



## Poulton (2. März 2016)

Palim palim, der nächste Fall wo man voreilig den Flüchtlingen die Schuld zugewiesen hat: Gewaltausbruch in Fluchtlingsheim Treskowallee: Stiftung: Wachschutzer griffen Heimleiter an - Berlin - Tagesspiegel

Aber das erinnert mich wieder an die gute alte Hoaxmap: Hoaxmap


----------



## Verminaard (2. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Verzweifelt?



Und das gibt die Legimitation die Grenzzaeune eines suveraenen Staates einzureissen um dort einzudringen?

Wie nennt man sowas nochmal?



Poulton schrieb:


> Palim palim, der nächste Fall wo man voreilig den Flüchtlingen die Schuld zugewiesen hat: Gewaltausbruch in Fluchtlingsheim Treskowallee: Stiftung: Wachschutzer griffen Heimleiter an - Berlin - Tagesspiegel
> 
> Aber das erinnert mich wieder an die gute alte Hoaxmap: Hoaxmap



Was findest du jetzt verkehrt daran das es richtig gestellt wird?
Im Vergleich dazu: wie groß war das Aufsehen falls mal faelschlicherweise von einem fremdenfeindlichen Naziangriff berichtet wurde? Ein bekannteres Beispiel der Handgranatenangriff.
Ging ne Weile durch die Presse, die Richtigstellung fand allenfalls eine Fußnote.

Und deine Hoaxmap, was haelst davon?: Einzelfall-Map (twitter.com/XYEinzelfall)


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Verzweifelt?



Wieso verzweifelt? Weil es nicht nach ihren Vorstellungen, sondern nach Recht und Ordnung geht?

Ich denke, diese Leute fliehen angeblich vor Krieg und dem Tod. Jetzt sind sie in Sicherheit. Es gibt keinen logischen Grund sich derart daneben zu benehmen. 



Poulton schrieb:


> Palim palim, der nächste Fall wo man voreilig den Flüchtlingen die Schuld zugewiesen hat: Gewaltausbruch in Fluchtlingsheim Treskowallee: Stiftung: Wachschutzer griffen Heimleiter an - Berlin - Tagesspiegel



Das ist wie mit dem Handgranatenanschlag der voreilig, als fremdenfeindlicher Anschlag ausgemacht wurde.

Ergebnis: Streitigkeiten zwischen Security-Firmen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wie nennt man sowas nochmal?


Man nennt es Menschenrechte:
Alle 30 Artikel der Allgemeinen Erklarung der Menschenrechte | Amnesty International Deutschland

Nazis kennen keine Menschenrechte, dass sollte man wissen. Nazis wie jene der NSU
finden es ganz normal, Menschen nach Lust und Laune zu erschießen. Der Nazi ist das
Bindeglied vom Menschen zum Tier, kulturlos, verroht, ungebildet. Ich wundere mich
darum immer wieder, warum hier so viele Foristen die Ideologie der Nazis verbreiten?
Ist es Unwissenheit um die Herkunft der Kackscheiße, oder ist es ein bewußt eingesetzt?


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man nennt es Menschenrechte:
> Alle 30 Artikel der Allgemeinen Erklarung der Menschenrechte | Amnesty International Deutschland



Achso, Grenzen gewaltsam stürmen und Grenzbeamte zu attackieren ist also ein „Menschenrecht“. 

Kannst du mir bitte den genauen Artikel dafür nennen? Ich konnte beim Durchlesen diesbezüglich nichts finden.


----------



## Woohoo (2. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Und das gibt die Legimitation die Grenzzaeune eines suveraenen Staates einzureissen um dort einzudringen?



Legitimiert sind sie anscheinend durch die pure Masse.

Kann nicht verstehen, dass viele die Grenze gerne öffnen wollen. Mindestlohn und Arbeitsmarkt gerade im Niedriglohnsektor in Gefahr, Kosten für den Sozialstaat, "Europa wird religiöser" (na toll, was kann schon schief gehen ) und die Leute denken wirklich so die Welt retten zu können. Weiß man eigentlich wieviel 100 Millionen Menschen auch noch besser leben wollen. Das ist nicht unsere Aufgabe hier in Europa.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man nennt es Menschenrechte:
> Alle 30 Artikel der Allgemeinen Erklarung der Menschenrechte | Amnesty International Deutschland
> 
> Nazis kennen keine Menschenrechte, dass sollte man wissen. Nazis wie jene der NSU
> ...


 
  Der Kampf gegen ein Phantom.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Achso, Grenzen gewaltsam stürmen und Grenzbeamte zu attackieren ist also ein „Menschenrecht“.
> 
> Kannst du mir bitte den genauen Artikel dafür nennen? Ich konnte beim Durchlesen diesbezüglich nichts finden.


*Artikel 3: Jeder hat das Recht auf Leben, Freiheit und Sicherheit der Person.*


Darüm dürfen Kriegsflüchtlinge auch eine Grenze überschreiten. Das wurde Dir schon wiederholt erklärt. 
Aber warum sollte man sein Weltbild für bestehende Gesetze ändern, wenn die eigene Ideologie wichtiger
ist als unsere Verfassung? Lies Dir einfach mal alle 30 Artikel durch, mach es dann nochmal und versuche
der Sinn zu verstehen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Legitimiert sind sie anscheinend durch die pure Masse.
> 
> Kann nicht verstehen, dass viele die Grenze gerne öffnen wollen. Mindestlohn und Arbeitsmarkt gerade im Niedriglohnsektor in Gefahr, Kosten für den Sozialstaat, "Europa wird religiöser" (na toll, was kann schon schief gehen ) und die Leute denken wirklich so die Welt retten zu können. Weiß man eigentlich wieviel 100 Millionen Menschen auch noch besser leben wollen. Das ist nicht unsere Aufgabe hier in Europa.



Das was du da schreibst, nennt man pragmatisch und vernünftig. Und genau diese Politik wird (zum Glück) von fast allen europäischen Staaten betrieben.

Nur eine kleine ideologische engstirnige Truppe, nennt das „rassistisch“ und „menschenunwürdig“.

Da muss man sich natürlich fragen, wer hat Recht? Die kleine Gruppe, oder die Mehrheit der europäischen Staaten.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Artikel 3: Jeder hat das Recht auf Leben, Freiheit und Sicherheit der Person.



Und wo sind das Recht auf Leben, Freiheit und Sicherheit der Person in der Türkei, im Libanon oder in Griechenland in Gefahr?

Richtig, nirgends.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darüm dürfen Kriegsflüchtlinge auch eine Grenze überschreiten. Das wurde Dir schon wiederholt erklärt.



Und Mazedonien kann völlig zu Recht sagen, wen sie ins Land lassen wollen und wen nicht. Das haben nämlich nicht die Sozialtouristen zu entscheiden, sondern Mazdeonien.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber warum sollte man sein Weltbild für bestehende Gesetze ändern, wenn die eigene Ideologie wichtiger
> ist als unsere Verfassung?



Ach übrigens guck mal was Frau Merkel sagt:



			
				Spiegel schrieb:
			
		

> "Es gibt Übernachtungsmöglichkeiten und Aufenthaltsmöglichkeiten auch in Griechenland. Die müssten auch von den Flüchtlingen genutzt werden.*" Es gebe "eben nicht ein Recht, dass ein Flüchtling sagen kann, ich will in einem bestimmten Land der Europäischen Union Asyl bekommen."*



Frau Merkel ist also jetzt auch „Nazi“ und „Rassist“ oder wie muss ich das verstehen?


----------



## azzih (2. März 2016)

Pragmatisch und vernünftig wäre wenn man die Flüchtlinge über die ganzen EU staaten per Quote verteilt. Alleine kann Pleiteland Griechenland das eh nicht stemmen und die andern Balkanstaaten genauso wenig. Hätte man das von Anfang an koordiniert gehandhabt gäbe es keine Flüchtlinge die wahllos durch die EU pilgern,auch keine nicht erfassten Flüchtlinge und die lächerlichen 2 Millionen Menschen hätte man ohne viel aufheben gleichmässig verteilen können. Leider hat die EU viel zu viele Querulantenstaaten und selbst ernannte Nationalisten, die zwar gerne die Hand aufhalten wenns ums EU-Geldverteilen geht, aber wenn mal etwas dafür verlangt wird, dann ist das Geschrei immens gross...


----------



## Seeefe (2. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Leider nicht.
> Unser Land ist schlimmer geworden, weil wir hier massenweise Kriminelle und Invasoren ins Land lassen.
> Weil es im Moment ja auch kaum positives gibt.
> Was leider die Realität ist. Immer mehr Frauen im Land haben (leider völlig zu Recht) Angst, wenn sie Abends feiern gehen.



Das nenne ich Realitätsverlust. 

Du hast die Abweichung der Normalität die die Medien zeigen zu deiner Normalität gemacht.


----------



## Leob12 (2. März 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Das nenne ich Realitätsverlust.
> 
> Du hast die Abweichung der Normalität zu deiner Normalität gemacht.


Wundern dich solche Aussagen bei ihm?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man nennt es Menschenrechte:
> Alle 30 Artikel der Allgemeinen Erklarung der Menschenrechte | Amnesty International Deutschland
> 
> Nazis kennen keine Menschenrechte, dass sollte man wissen. Nazis wie jene der NSU
> finden es ganz normal, Menschen nach Lust und Laune zu erschießen.


Man muss zwischen Nazis und Neonazis unterscheiden. Erstere sind gefährlicher, da sie oft nicht auffallen und letztere die Drecksarbeit für sich machen lassen.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Wundern dich solche Aussagen bei ihm?


Mal wieder ein personenbezogener Angriff. Für sowas wurde man vor ein paar Monaten noch direkt gebannt.


----------



## Gripschi (2. März 2016)

Ich wundere mich das bei den Beleidigungen die hier teils fliegen noch keine Sperren oder ähnliches gab.

Bzgl den Abends weggehen ist hier nicht anders. In der Innenstadt lungern viele Ausländer rum. Da geht man nur noch selten allein.

Ist aber eh alles Hetze, sind ja arme traumatisierte Leute alles. Und fast nur junge Männer.

Welche sich oft beklagen das alles für sie zu teuer ist.

Verkehrte Welt.

Aus einem Lied: 

Die Welt ist grausam, es ist traurig aber wahr.
Die Welt ist seltsam, traurig aber wahr.

Passt sehr gut.


----------



## Leob12 (2. März 2016)

Wenn man sich in Erinnerung ruft, dass besagter User hier schon ganz andere Aussagen getätigt hat, dann ist es ganz sicher kein personenbezogener Angriff.


----------



## Woohoo (2. März 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Pragmatisch und vernünftig wäre wenn man die  Flüchtlinge über die ganzen EU staaten per Quote verteilt.



Und was wenn die "Flüchtlinge" nicht nach Polen etc. wollen? Dann wird man die selben Bilder sehen wie jetzt an den Grenzen.
Die Menschen müssen mit Unterstützung aller Länder bestmöglich nahe an Syrien untergebracht werden um nach dem Krieg für den Wiederaufbau vorort zu sein. Wenn dann einzelne Länder Personen aufnehmen wollen können diese Länder das kontrolliert zulassen aber sich nicht so überrumpeln lassen.


----------



## Seeefe (2. März 2016)

Wenn in einer Disko eine Prügelei stattfindet, wo sonst immer alles ruhig war, wird auch nur über die 10 Personen berichtet die sich geprügelt haben. Die 990 Leute die ruhig waren interessieren in dem Moment niemanden. Aber auf genau die sollte man achten. 

Wenn man jetzt noch von 4 anderen Prügeleien in seinem Umfeld erfährt, kann man sich natürlich denken "Rauszugehen wird zu gefährlich". Unter Strich sind aber nur 50 Menschen auffällig geworden, weil sie eben gegen die gesellschaftliche Norm verstoßen haben, da die anderen 4950 Menschen sich an die allgemeine Norm gehalten haben, werden diese auch nicht auffällig bzw. beachtet. 

Jetzt hat jeder die Wahl. Entweder sieht man nur die 50 Idioten, die 4950 "normalen" oder im bestenfall beide  Zahlen. Sieht man nur die 50 Idioten und das bei jedem Thema, ja dann würd ich auch sagen die Welt ist *******. 


Bei uns in der Stadt ist letzten Freitag jemand an einer T-Kreuzug gerade aus gefahren und in ein Haus eingeschlagen. Top Thema Nr.1. Da gab es direkt Leute die auch meinten es wird auch immer gefährlicher auf den Straßen. Das an dem Tag aber 1000 andere Autofahrer normal abgebogen sind, interessiert in dem Moment nicht. 

Heißt jetzt aber natürlich nicht, das man nicht über negatives berichten sollte, soll und muss man sehr wohl. Aber als Konsument der Medien darf ich nicht denken, die Medien stellten die Realität dar, wie sie ist


----------



## Verminaard (2. März 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Pragmatisch und vernünftig wäre wenn man die Flüchtlinge über die ganzen EU staaten per Quote verteilt. Alleine kann Pleiteland Griechenland das eh nicht stemmen und die andern Balkanstaaten genauso wenig. Hätte man das von Anfang an koordiniert gehandhabt gäbe es keine Flüchtlinge die wahllos durch die EU pilgern,auch keine nicht erfassten Flüchtlinge und die lächerlichen 2 Millionen Menschen hätte man ohne viel aufheben gleichmässig verteilen können. Leider hat die EU viel zu viele Querulantenstaaten und selbst ernannte Nationalisten, die zwar gerne die Hand aufhalten wenns ums EU-Geldverteilen geht, aber wenn mal etwas dafür verlangt wird, dann ist das Geschrei immens gross...



Ich hoffe ich darf da was ergaenzen: ohne annaehernd aehnliche Hilfestellung, Bezuege und Verhalten innerhalb der EU-Staaten wird man kaum Menschen einfach so verteilen koennen.
Man darf auch nicht ausser acht lassen, das Zureisende eher solche Orte bevorzugen, wo schon Menschen aehnlicher oder gleicher Herkunft sind.
Es wuerde absolut nichts bringen, ein Personenkontigent Lettland zuweisen, wenn Lettland nur die noetigsten Verpflegungsmaßnahmen bereitstellt.
Die Menschen wuerden einfach weiterziehen, wo sie der Meinung sind, das sie es dort am Besten erwischen.
Hat man in dem Video von *Red-Hood* gesehen. Das hatte nichts mehr mit einer Flucht wegen akuter Lebensgefahr zu tun. Syrische Frauen und Kinder duerften extrem kamerascheu sein, so gut wie sie sich versteckt haben.

*Seeefe*, anderes Beispiel:
Es gibt viele Jaeger und Sportschuetzen in Deutschland.
Es gibt auch viele _*legale!*_ Waffen in Privatbesitz. Trotzdem wird nach beinahe jeder Tragoedie, wo legale Waffen verwendet werden immer wieder verlangt Waffengesetze zu verschaerfen und den Privatbesitz komplett zu verbieten.
Wir reden hier in einer Groessenordnung von ~1,5 - 3,5 Millionen Besitzer. 
Von dieser Masse verhalten sich einzelne Personen komplett verkehrt und kaum einer ist sich da zu Schade um hier nicht nach Verschaerfungen und Abschaffungen zu bruellen.


----------



## Leob12 (2. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Und was wenn die "Flüchtlinge" nicht nach Polen etc. wollen? Dann wird man die selben Bilder sehen wie jetzt an den Grenzen.
> Die Menschen müssen mit Unterstützung aller Länder bestmöglich nahe an Syrien untergebracht werden um nach dem Krieg für den Wiederaufbau vorort zu sein. Wenn dann einzelne Länder Personen aufnehmen wollen können diese Länder das kontrolliert zulassen aber sich nicht so überrumpeln lassen.


Ach, du meinst dort wo hunderttausende schon für Jahre gelebt haben, aber absolut keine Hoffnung auf ein Ende des Krieges haben, kaum Essen bekommen, von so Sachen wie Bildung will ich mal gar nicht anfangen.
Der Syrienkonflikt wird noch lange andauern. 
Man müsste halt europaweit gleiche Standards bei der Flüchtlingsversorgung einführen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. März 2016)

Die Syrischen Frauen und Kinder, sitzen weiterhin in den zerstörten Städten. Die jungen Männer fliehen aber lieber statt wie die kurdischen Männer und Frauen für ihre Heimat zu kämpfen.
Aber dann reden die selben von ihrer "Ehre" die ihnen so wichtig ist...

In Griechenland sind sie bereits sicher aber es wollen trotzdem alle nach Deutschland  (oder Germoney), weil es hier einfach am meisten Geld gibt.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. März 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Pragmatisch und vernünftig wäre wenn man die Flüchtlinge über die ganzen EU staaten per Quote verteilt. Alleine kann Pleiteland Griechenland das eh nicht stemmen und die andern Balkanstaaten genauso wenig. Hätte man das von Anfang an koordiniert gehandhabt gäbe es keine Flüchtlinge die wahllos durch die EU pilgern,auch keine nicht erfassten Flüchtlinge und die lächerlichen 2 Millionen Menschen hätte man ohne viel aufheben gleichmässig verteilen können. Leider hat die EU viel zu viele Querulantenstaaten und selbst ernannte Nationalisten, die zwar gerne die Hand aufhalten wenns ums EU-Geldverteilen geht, aber wenn mal etwas dafür verlangt wird, dann ist das Geschrei immens gross...



Und wenn diese Länder nicht wollen, dann wollen sie halt nicht. Das muss man respektieren. Und die Mehrheit der Länder will halt nicht mehr.

Außerdem, was bringen Quoten und Verteilungen, wenn am Ende die meisten doch nach Deutschland wollen? Richtig, gar nichts.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Das nenne ich Realitätsverlust.
> 
> Du hast die Abweichung der Normalität die die Medien zeigen zu deiner Normalität gemacht.



Komisch, fast alle meine weiblichen Verwandten und Bekannten haben sich mit entsprechenden Abwehrwaffen eindeckt. Müssen wohl alle an Realitätsverlust leiden.

Oder meine beste Freundin, die war letztes Wochenende Abends mit ihrer Cousine in einer Bar Cocktails trinken.

Auf dem Heimweg sind sie an zwei Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund vorbeigekommen.

Die haben in ihrer gewohnt charmanten Art gefragt, ob die zwei nicht Lust zu fi**en hätten.

Als meine beste Freundin und ihre Cousine das ignoriert haben, hat er gesagt „Eh ihr deutschen Schlampen, ich rede mit euch“.

Zum Glück waren ein paar Deutsche in der Nähe und haben die zwei beschützt und den zwei „Fachkräften“ gesagt, sie sollen Land gewinnen, oder es setzt was.

Das ist die Realität auf Deutschlands Straßen.  



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Mal wieder ein personenbezogener Angriff. Für sowas wurde man vor ein paar Monaten noch direkt gebannt.





Gripschi schrieb:


> Ich wundere mich das bei den Beleidigungen die hier teils fliegen noch keine Sperren oder ähnliches gab.



In der Tat. Was die Moderation alles an Diffamierungen durchgehen lässt, ist unerträglich.



Gripschi schrieb:


> Bzgl den Abends weggehen ist hier nicht anders. In der Innenstadt lungern viele Ausländer rum. Da geht man nur noch selten allein.
> 
> Ist aber eh alles Hetze, sind ja arme traumatisierte Leute alles. Und fast nur junge Männer.
> 
> ...



So schauts aus.


----------



## Seeefe (2. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die Syrischen Frauen und Kinder, sitzen weiterhin in den zerstörten Städten. Die jungen Männer fliehen aber lieber statt wie die kurdischen Männer und Frauen für ihre Heimat zu kämpfen.
> Aber dann reden die selben von ihrer "Ehre" die ihnen so wichtig ist...
> 
> In Griechenland sind sie bereits sicher aber es wollen trotzdem alle nach Deutschland  (oder Germoney), weil es hier einfach am meisten Geld gibt.



Ich für meinen Teil möchte mir nicht Anmaßen jemanden zu verurteilen der vor Krieg flüchtet, jetzt ganz allgemein gesprochen. 

Seine Familie im Krieg im Stich zu lassen, das ist wieder eine andere Baustelle.


----------



## Woohoo (2. März 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ach, du meinst dort wo hunderttausende schon für Jahre gelebt haben, aber absolut keine Hoffnung auf ein Ende des Krieges haben, kaum Essen bekommen, von so Sachen wie Bildung will ich mal gar nicht anfangen.
> Der Syrienkonflikt wird noch lange andauern.
> Man müsste halt europaweit gleiche Standards bei der Flüchtlingsversorgung einführen.



Essen, Bildung, etc. meinte ich ja mit "bestmöglich Unterbringen vorort". Da müsste die "Weltgemeinschaft" sich engagieren.

Und welche Hoffnung dürfen wir denn haben, dass die Konflikte und die Flüchtlingsströme aufhören? Und ja die Leben dort schon seit Jahren genauso wie Millionen von Menschen seit Jahrzehnten in Afrika in tiefster Armut leben und sterben. Trotz Milliarden von Hilfslieferungen und Patenschaften. Die könnten wir theoretisch auch alle abholen. Warum machen wir das nicht? Ganz schön böse oder man weiß, dass man es so nicht lösen kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> _...Unser Land ist schlimmer geworden, weil wir hier massenweise Kriminelle ..._.


Wenn ich an die tausenden Kriminellen denke, die Häuser anstecken und Flüchtlinge Nötigen und wenn ich deren 100.000 
Mitläufer und Symphatisanten sehe, dann wird es mit der Kriminalisierung in Deutschland wirklich immer schlimmer. Da
muss hart durchgegriffen werden.


----------



## Verminaard (2. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Essen, Bildung, etc. meinte ich ja mit "bestmöglich Unterbringen vorort". Da müsste die "Weltgemeinschaft" sich engagieren.
> 
> Und welche Hoffnung dürfen wir denn haben, dass die Konflikte und die Flüchtlingsströme aufhören? Und ja die Leben dort schon seit Jahren genauso wie Millionen von Menschen seit Jahrzehnten in Afrika in tiefster Armut leben und sterben. Trotz Milliarden von Hilfslieferungen und Patenschaften. Die könnten wir theoretisch auch alle abholen. Warum machen wir das nicht? Ganz schön böse oder man weiß, dass man es so nicht lösen kann.



Das ist doch das Zynische an den ganzen Leuten die User wie Kaaruzo so sehr verurteilen wegen seinen Ansichten.
Ich vermisste etwas die Empathie gegenueber allen armen Menschen auf der Welt.
Noe hier werden hauptsaechlich die, die es nach Deutschland geschafft haben oder die die aufn Weg sind verteidigt.
Wieviel Menschen auf der Welt geht es sehr viel schlechter als den Menschen in Europa?
Wieviele Menschen auf der Welt leben in tiefster Armut und sind oft dem Hungertod nahe?

Na das ist auch nicht ganz so schlimm, die sind ja zum Glueck sehr weit weg und wir muessen die nicht permanent in den Medien sehen.
Aber dafuer koennen wir um so vehementer die ganzen Asylmissbraucher die unsere Kultur, unsere Werte (ja wurde hier schon mal erklaert nach Anfragen von mir) unser Rechtssystem und Grundgesetze mit Fuessen treten, verteidigen!
Ach und weil in irgendeinem Kaff 80 Personen demonstieren, von aufkommenden Neonationalsozialismus reden! Das ist wirklich wichtig!


----------



## Seeefe (2. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> *Seeefe*, anderes Beispiel:
> Es gibt viele Jaeger und Sportschuetzen in Deutschland.
> Es gibt auch viele _*legale!*_ Waffen in Privatbesitz. Trotzdem wird nach beinahe jeder Tragoedie, wo legale Waffen verwendet werden immer wieder verlangt Waffengesetze zu verschaerfen und den Privatbesitz komplett zu verbieten.
> Wir reden hier in einer Groessenordnung von ~1,5 - 3,5 Millionen Besitzer.
> Von dieser Masse verhalten sich einzelne Personen komplett verkehrt und kaum einer ist sich da zu Schade um hier nicht nach Verschaerfungen und Abschaffungen zu bruellen.



Soll das jetzt ein Gegenargument sein? 

Zumal "kaum einer ist sich zu Schade" wahrscheinlich wieder darauf beruht, das 8 von 10 Schlagzeilen an 3 Tagen von komplettem Waffenverbot für Privatleute gesprochen haben, weil irgendein Politiker wieder damit um die Ecke kam.

Aber im Grunde ist dein Beispiel das gleiche in Grün. Da wird der Fokus vor allem medial auf genau die falsche Zahl gesetzt.

Und @Kaaruzo

Ich glaube mich zu erinnern du wohnst in Hamburg? Naja Großstädte als Abbild der gesellschaftlichen Verhältnisse zu nehmen ist auch eher doof. Genau wie das Dorf in Bayern als Beispiel für die gesellschaftlichen Verhältnisse herhalten zu lassen. Beides komplette Extreme. Das in Großstädten Kriminalität, Ausländeranteil, soziale Differenzen wesentlich größer sind, als in einem Dorf auf dem Land wo diese Dinge wesentlich geringer sind, ist eigentlich klar.


----------



## Woohoo (2. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn ich an die tausenden Kriminellen denke, die Häuser anstecken und Flüchtlinge Nötigen und wenn ich deren 100.000
> Mitläufer und Symphatisanten sehe, dann wird es mit der Kriminalisierung in Deutschland wirklich immer schlimmer. Da
> muss hart durchgegriffen werden.



Stimmt da brauchen wir nicht noch neue Kriminelle.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Das ist doch das Zynische an den ganzen Leuten  die User wie Kaaruzo so sehr verurteilen wegen seinen Ansichten.
> Ich vermisste etwas die Empathie gegenueber allen armen Menschen auf der Welt.



Empathie immer aber keine unüberlegte Einwanderungspolitik betreiben. Wir haben jetzt genug zu tun die Menschen zu ungläubigen, demokratische Europäer zu erziehen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da muss hart durchgegriffen werden.


Am besten markiert man alle AfD-Wähler und steckt sie ins Lager, oder was ?
Hatten wir alles schon mal, nur waren damals die Kommunisten und Sozialdemokraten die Opfer.


Seeefe schrieb:


> Seine Familie im Krieg im Stich zu lassen, das ist wieder eine andere Baustelle.


So meinte ich das auch. Wenn man aber keine Familie hat für die es sich zu kämpfen lohnt, kann ich die Flucht schon eher nachvollziehen.


----------



## Verminaard (2. März 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Soll das jetzt ein Gegenargument sein?



Wie bitte interpretierst du daraus: 





Verminaard schrieb:


> *Seeefe*, anderes Beispiel:


 ein "Gegenargument"?


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn ich an die tausenden Kriminellen denke, die Häuser anstecken und Flüchtlinge Nötigen und wenn ich deren 100.000 Mitläufer und Symphatisanten sehe, dann wird es mit der Kriminalisierung in Deutschland wirklich immer schlimmer. Da muss hart durchgegriffen werden.



Richtig, da muss hart durchgegriffen werden. Solche Subjekte gehörten abgeurteilt und je nach Schwere der Tat, mit Geld- und/oder Freiheitstrafen belegt werden.

Aber wenn wir bereits ein Kriminalitätsproblem mit den Einheimischen haben, müssen wir doch keine neuen Probleme importieren.

Das ist unlogisch.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Und @Kaaruzo
> 
> Ich glaube mich zu erinnern du wohnst in Hamburg? Naja Großstädte als Abbild der gesellschaftlichen Verhältnisse zu nehmen ist auch eher doof. Genau wie das Dorf in Bayern als Beispiel für die gesellschaftlichen Verhältnisse herhalten zu lassen. Beides komplette Extreme. Das in Großstädten Kriminalität, Ausländeranteil, soziale Differenzen wesentlich größer sind, als in einem Dorf auf dem Land wo diese Dinge wesentlich geringer sind, ist eigentlich klar.



Ich ja. Meine beste Freundin und ihre Cousine wohnen in einer Kleinstadt, die ein Vorort von Hamburg ist.

Also sowas findest du nicht nur in Großstädten.


----------



## Seeefe (2. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wie bitte interpretierst du daraus:  ein "Gegenargument"?



Kam mir ein wenig so vor, aber stimmt, haben ja beide Beispiele das gleiche Ergebnis  Sorry.



			
				Kaaruzo schrieb:
			
		

> Ich ja. Meine beste Freundin und ihre Cousine wohnen in einer Kleinstadt, die ein Vorort von Hamburg ist.
> 
> Also sowas findest du nicht nur in Großstädten.



Natürlich nicht. Ich wohne in einer 60.000 Einwohner Stadt. Hier gabs solche Fälle auch. Hier gabs auch mal Fälle mit Rentnern welche brutal ausgeraubt worden sind. Vollkommene Abweichung der gesellschaftlichen Norm --> ergo ganz groß in den Lokalzeitungen --> ergo Aufschrei auf z.B. Facebook"Wesel sei nicht mehr sicher" für Rentner. Aber vollkommener Quatsch. 

Es ist wie alles im Leben. Irgendeinen trifft es immer. Aus diesem medialen Echo bei solchen Fällen darf man aber keine Rückschlüsse auf die gesellschaftlichen Verhältnisse ziehen.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil möchte mir nicht Anmaßen jemanden zu verurteilen der vor Krieg flüchtet, jetzt ganz allgemein gesprochen.
> 
> Seine Familie im Krieg im Stich zu lassen, das ist wieder eine andere Baustelle.



Tun sie das denn?
Die Familie lebt irgendwo in einer Zeltstadt in der Türkei oder sonst wo.
Die Bedingungen sind nicht auszuhalten.
Man will weiter ziehen und in Europa sein Glück versuchen.
Die ganze Familie kann die Reise aber nicht aufnehmen, denn von Syrien in die Türkei war es ein Katzensprung im Vergleich zur Türkei nach Europa.
Ergo wird der losgeschickt, der die besten Chancen hat -- das sind nun mal junge Männer -- und die Familie bleibt dort und hofft, dass er es schafft.
Das Ziel ist es, dass der junge Mann seine Familie nachholen kann.

Würde ich genauso machen.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Tun sie das denn?
> Die Familie lebt irgendwo in einer Zeltstadt in der Türkei oder sonst wo.
> Die Bedingungen sind nicht auszuhalten.



Wieso nicht auszuhalten? Man ist am Leben. Das zählt. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Man will weiter ziehen und in Europa sein Glück versuchen.



Und genau das ist der Knackpunkt. Das ist macht diese Leute zu Sozialtouristen. Man flieht nicht mehr wegen Angst vor dem Tod, sondern wegen Wohlstand.

Und das ist weder ein Fluchtgrund noch ein Asylgrund.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2016)

Weißt du denn, wie die Bedingungen dort sind?
Kann es sein, dass sie weiterhin um ihr Leben fürchten?
Ich kann das nicht beurteilen und ich würde mir auch nicht anmaßen, das beurteilen zu können.
Aber du scheinst ja keine Probleme damit zu haben.

Natürlich versuchen die Leute, weiter zu kommen. Wenn du eine Zeltstadt hast, die für 100.000 Leute ausgelegt sind, aber 500.000 schon darin leben, weiß ich nicht, was ich machen würde.
Daher sage ich ja auch, dass es Verzweiflung ist. Du redest von Invasion. 
Furchtbar.


----------



## Rwk (2. März 2016)

> Artikel 19
> Jeder hat das Recht auf Meinungsfreiheit und freie Meinungsäußerung; dieses Recht schließt die Freiheit ein, Meinungen ungehindert anzuhängen sowie über Medien jeder Art und ohne Rücksicht auf Grenzen Informationen und Gedankengut zu suchen, zu empfangen und zu verbreiten.



Und meine Meinung ist, Deutschland hat genug Menschen aufgenommen. 
Wieviele sollen noch kommen ? Wo sollen die leben, wer bezahlt das alles ?

Da ist nichts rassistisches dran, einfach mal voraus zu denken und sich zu fragen, wo diese Asylpolitik hinführen wird...
Es gibt noch Milliarden Menschen auf der Welt, denen es schlechter als uns geht.
Selbst wenn wir noch 50 Millionen aufnehmen, geht es dem Großteil immer noch schlechter.
Deutschland kann daran nichts ändern !

Warum geht es uns überhaupt besser ?
Liegt es an unserer Erziehung oder Arbeitsmoral ?
Daran, das hier nicht jeder eine Großfamilie zeugt ?
Liegt es an unseren Gesetzen, unseren Bildungsstandarts ?
Weil Religion in unserem Land kein Zwang ist ?
Ich weiss es nicht genau...aber wie schnell das Kartenhaus zusammenklappt, wenn die Asylpolitik so weitergeht, das kann ich mir ausmalen.

Was soll ich von Bildern wie von der mazedonischen Grenze halten ?
Mit solchen gewaltbereiten Menschen möchte ich nicht zusammenleben.
Warum setzen die ihre Überzahl und das Gewaltpotential nicht dafür ein, die Unterdrücker aus ihrem Land zu scheuchen ?

Es gibt keine Obergrenze für Asyl...wie blind und weltfremd ist denn bitte diese Ansage ?
Da wundert es tatsächlich noch manche Menschen, warum die AfD trotz ihrer schwarzen Schafe Zuspruch findet...?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Das ist doch das Zynische an den ganzen Leuten die User wie Kaaruzo so sehr verurteilen wegen seinen Ansichten.


Weil dieser User mit seinem unerträglich pauschalierendem Rassismus und seiner extremen Ausgrenzung gegen bestimmte Religionen Millionen Menschen im eigenen Land zutiefst angreift und beleidigt. Darum geht es, das weiß er, das nutzt er, und es ist seine Art und Weise, versteckt hinter der Flüchtlingskrise, für ihn ungeliebte Mitbürger zu diskrimieren. Das fällt eigentlich nicht mehr unter Meinungsfreiheit, aber solange er hier schreibt, passiert zumindest nichts schlimmeres. Darum ist gut, ihn hier zu beschäftigen, der Multiplikator geht gegen null. Es verpufft im Nichts.



Rwk schrieb:


> Und meine Meinung ist, Deutschland hat genug Menschen aufgenommen.
> Wieviele sollen noch kommen ? Wo sollen die leben, wer bezahlt das alles ?



Das ist Deine Meinung, andere meinen, Flüchtlinge sind nicht teuer,  wir leben wie die Maden im Speck, sind eines der wenigen Länder in der  Welt, deren Staatshaushalt trotz hoher Sozialleistung positiv ist und es  wäre finanziell überhaupt kein Problem, mehr Kriegsflüchtlinge, und die  Betonung liegt auf Kriegsflüchtlinge, für kurze Zeit aufzunehmen. Das  ist billiger als Grenzzäune, friedlicher und lebenswerter

Der  Vorteil für uns ist kurzfristig, der christlichen Nächstenliebe zu  frönen, langfristig werden wir große Teile des Aufbau des Nahenosten  übernehmen. Vorausgesetzt, die Kriegsflüchtlinge behalten einen  positiven Eindruck von Deutschland, aber die wilden Horden überall im  Land, machen mit ihren undeutschen Werten sehr viel kaputt. Das ist  meine Meinung dazu.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weißt du denn, wie die Bedingungen dort sind?
> Kann es sein, dass sie weiterhin um ihr Leben fürchten?
> Ich kann das nicht beurteilen und ich würde mir auch nicht anmaßen, das beurteilen zu können.
> Aber du scheinst ja keine Probleme damit zu haben.



Dann bring doch Beweise, wenn du meinst, man könne dort nicht leben.

Ich kann nicht erinnern, dass in der Türkei massenweise syrische Staatsbürger ums Leben gekommen sind.

Aber du darfst mich mit einer entsprechenden Quelle gerne eines besseren belehren.



Threshold schrieb:


> Natürlich versuchen die Leute, weiter zu kommen. Wenn du eine Zeltstadt hast, die für 100.000 Leute ausgelegt sind, aber 500.000 schon darin leben, weiß ich nicht, was ich machen würde.



Es ist nicht schön, dass sagt auch niemand. Aber die Leute sind am Leben und außer Gefahr. Das ist alles was im Moment zählt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Daher sage ich ja auch, dass es Verzweiflung ist. Du redest von Invasion.
> Furchtbar.



Wer gewaltsam Grenze stürmt und unschuldige Grenzbeamte attackiert, auf den passt der Begriff.

Außerdem, sie sind doch in Europa, wenn sie Griechenland betreten haben. Aber das reicht den Sozialtouristen halt nicht.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Weil dieser User mit seinem unerträglich pauschalierendem Rassismus und seiner extremen Ausgrenzung gegen bestimmte Religionen Millionen Menschen im eigenen Land zutiefst angreift und beleidigt.


Diese Minderheit greift aber auch gerne auch (vor allem andere Minderheiten) an und das nicht nur mit Worten.
Und diese Minderheit stellt für eine Minderheit auch ziemlich viele Forderungen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Klar können sie das.
> Einfach mal eine bessere Wirtschaftspolitik machen und keine Waffen mehr exportieren.


Dann exportieren entweder die Russen oder die Amerikaner die Waffen. Macht auch keinen Unterschied außer das wir nichts mehr dran verdienen.
Und ob man nun von einer amerikanischen oder einer deutschen Waffe erschossen wird macht auch keinen Unterschied, tot ist man sowieso.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2016)

Rwk schrieb:


> Deutschland kann daran nichts ändern !



Klar können sie das.
Einfach mal eine bessere Wirtschaftspolitik machen und keine Waffen mehr exportieren.



Rwk schrieb:


> Warum geht es uns überhaupt besser ?



Weil wir andere Länder ausgebeutet und unterdrückt haben.
Und natürlich, weil wir alles auf Pump geschaffen haben, denn die 2 Billionen Euro Schulden kommen ja von irgendwo her.



Rwk schrieb:


> Was soll ich von Bildern wie von der mazedonischen Grenze halten ?



Das ist die Zukunft, wenn Europa einen 100 Meter hohen Zaun gebaut hat -- sind die Griechen eigentlich innerhalb des Zauns oder außerhalb? -- und demnächst 500 Millionen bis 1 Milliarde Flüchjtlinge an unsere Grenzen auftauchen.


----------



## fipS09 (2. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Und wenn diese Länder nicht wollen, dann wollen sie halt nicht. Das muss man respektieren. Und die Mehrheit der Länder will halt nicht mehr.
> 
> Außerdem, was bringen Quoten und Verteilungen, wenn am Ende die meisten doch nach Deutschland wollen? Richtig, gar nichts.
> 
> ...




Ich glaube du kannst froh sein das die Moderation hier so lasch regelt. Eine ganze Religion als totalitäre Gewaltideologie zu beschimpfen verstößt klar gegen die Regeln.


----------



## the_leon (2. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du kannst froh sein das die Moderation hier so lasch regelt. Eine ganze Religion als totalitäre Gewaltideologie zu beschimpfen verstößt klar gegen die Regeln.



Wie würdest du es denn nennen, das im Koran steht, das man die Ungläubigen töten soll, wenn man sie trifft?


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> *Wie würdest du es denn nennen*, das im Koran steht, das man die Ungläubigen töten soll, wenn man sie trifft?



Aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen?


----------



## fipS09 (2. März 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Wie würdest du es denn nennen, das im Koran steht, das man die Ungläubigen töten soll, wenn man sie trifft?




Unsinn würde ich das nennen. Aber in Deutschland herrscht Religionsfreiheit. Wie man sieht werden nicht alle Ungläubigen getötet. Ich kenne mehrere Muslime und lebe immernoch.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. März 2016)

Rwk schrieb:


> Und meine Meinung ist, Deutschland hat genug Menschen aufgenommen.
> Wieviele sollen noch kommen ? Wo sollen die leben, wer bezahlt das alles ?
> 
> Da ist nichts rassistisches dran, einfach mal voraus zu denken und sich zu fragen, wo diese Asylpolitik hinführen wird...
> ...



Schöner Beitrag 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Weil dieser User mit seinem unerträglich pauschalierendem Rassismus



Welcher Rassismus? Zeig mir das doch mal bitte.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> und seiner extremen Ausgrenzung gegen bestimmte Religionen Millionen Menschen im eigenen Land zutiefst angreift und beleidigt.



Die Leute sollten sich eher von der Gewalt und der Legitimation von Gewalt in ihrer sogenannten „Religion“ angegriffen und beleidigt fühlen.

Warum überarbeiten sich nicht einfach mal den Koran und passen ihn an?

Warum distanzieren sie sich nicht von Mohammed?

Warum sympathisieren ein Drittel bis zur Hälfte der in Europa lebenden Muslime mit den Zielen der Gewalttäter?

Das wären mal Fragen, die du dir stellen kannst. Aber das überfordert wohl deinen Horizont.

Du liest Kritik am Islam und hast sofort Schaum vorm Mund und brüllst „Rassist“ und „Nazi“.

Schön gelebte Toleranz, die du da an Tag legst.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum geht es, das weiß er, das nutzt er, und es ist seine Art und Weise, versteckt hinter der Flüchtlingskrise, für ihn ungeliebte Mitbürger zu diskrimieren. Das fällt eigentlich nicht mehr unter Meinungsfreiheit, aber solange er hier schreibt, passiert zumindest nichts schlimmeres. Darum ist gut, ihn hier zu beschäftigen, der Multiplikator geht gegen null. Es verpufft im Nichts.



Das typische Bla-Bla. Wo diskriminiere ich? Ich habe mich mehrfach für Einwanderung ausgesprochen. Nur halt nicht für Sozialtouristen und Ungebildete, wie es zur Zeit passiert.

Ich möchte *richtige* Fachkräfte und keinen volkswirtschaftlichen Bodensatz.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Diese Minderheit greift aber auch gerne auch (vor allem andere Minderheiten) an und das nicht nur mit Worten.
> Und diese Minderheit stellt für eine Minderheit auch ziemlich viele Forderungen.



Und wie diese Minderheit reagiert, wenn sie selbst in der Mehrheit ist, kann man schön beobachten.

Dann werden Minderheiten nämlich unterdrückt bis zum geht nicht mehr.



Threshold schrieb:


> Klar können sie das.
> Einfach mal eine bessere Wirtschaftspolitik machen und keine Waffen mehr exportieren.



Warum? Wenn es keine Nachfrage gäbe, gäbe es auch kein Angebot.

Wenn die Leute dort unten Waffen haben wollen, warum nicht liefern?



Threshold schrieb:


> Weil wir andere Länder ausgebeutet und unterdrückt haben.



Mal ein beliebtes Argument von „euch“ verwenden.

Wer ist „wir“? Du kannst ja gerne für dich sprechen, aber du musst dich nicht für die Allgemeinhalt halten.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das ist die Zukunft, wenn Europa einen 100 Meter hohen Zaun gebaut hat -- sind die Griechen eigentlich innerhalb des Zauns oder außerhalb? -- und demnächst 500 Millionen bis 1 Milliarde Flüchjtlinge an unsere Grenzen auftauchen.



Ich habe bereits schöne nichttödliche Alternative genannt, um die Grenze zu schützen.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du kannst froh sein das die Moderation hier so lasch regelt. Eine ganze Religion als totalitäre Gewaltideologie zu beschimpfen verstößt klar gegen die Regeln.



Und andere User permanent „Rassist“, „Nazi“ und „Hetzer“ zu nennen, auch.

Außerdem guck dir die Lebenswirklichkeit in den Ländern an, wo der Islam herrscht. Meine Bezeichnung ist noch sehr human und zurückhaltend.



Threshold schrieb:


> Aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen?



Eigentlich nicht. Aber das wollen die Appeaser ja nicht einsehen.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Unsinn würde ich das nennen. Aber in Deutschland herrscht Religionsfreiheit. Wie man sieht werden nicht alle Ungläubigen getötet. Ich kenne mehrere Muslime und lebe immernoch.



New York, London, Madrid, Paris (gleich 2x) war wohl auch alles Unsinn?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Aus dem Zusammenhang gerissen?


Haben die Wähler der NSDAP dann auch nur "Mein Kampf" missverstanden und nicht gewusst wen sie da wählen ?
Ist die gleiche Logik.


----------



## Woohoo (2. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Klar können sie das.
> Einfach mal eine bessere Wirtschaftspolitik machen und keine Waffen mehr exportieren.



In Afrika haben sich Hutzi und Tutzi auch mit Macheten millionenfach abgeschlachtet.

Und "wie würde ich reagieren" ist ein Totschlagargument. Wenn ich einen Gewaltverbrecher in die Hände bekomme der meine Verwandte umgebracht hat kann man auch für nix garantieren. Richtig ist es dann aber immernoch nicht.

Warum nicht alle Armen nach Europa holen? Transportmöglichkeiten bestehen.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Wer ist „wir“? Du kannst ja gerne für dich sprechen, aber du musst dich nicht für die Allgemeinhalt halten.



Mit "wir" ist Deutschland und seine Wähler gemeint.
Du wählst doch auch, oder?



Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Eigentlich nicht. Aber das wollen die Appeaser ja nicht einsehen.



Du bist jetzt Islamwissenschaftler? 
Wusste ich gar nicht. Respekt. 

Dann kannst du mir auch sicher sagen, wo im Koran dieser Vers zu finden ist, oder?



> Wenn eine Jungfrau verlobt ist und ein Mann trifft sie innerhalb der Stadt und wohnt ihr bei, so sollt ihr sie alle beide zum Stadttor hinausführen und sollt sie beide steinigen, dass sie sterben, die Jungfrau, weil sie nicht geschrien hat, obwohl sie doch in der Stadt war, den Mann, weil er seines Nächsten Braut geschändet hat.


----------



## Poulton (2. März 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Wie würdest du es denn nennen, das im Koran steht, das man die Ungläubigen töten soll, wenn man sie trifft?


Als den selben Unsinn, den man in jedem anderen Buch oder Schrift auch findet, welches die Grundlage einer Religion bildet?


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Haben die Wähler der NSDAP dann auch nur "Mein Kampf" missverstanden und nicht gewusst wen sie da wählen ?
> Ist die gleiche Logik.



Na klar.

Es gab die friedlichen Nazis, die bestens integriert waren und es gab die militante SS, die „Mein Kampf“ nur radikal ausgelegt hat und damit den ganzen Nationalsozialismus in Verruf gebracht hat.

Weiß man doch. 

PS: Weil ja hier einige sehr schnell von Beiträgen überfordert sind. Ich will mit diesem Beitrag nicht den Nationalsozialismus gutheißen, denn das war eine verbrecherische, totalitäre Gewaltideologie.

Ich will euch nur mal eure dumme Verteidigungsstrategie vor Augen führen.


----------



## Red-Hood (2. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Haben die Wähler der NSDAP dann auch nur "Mein Kampf" missverstanden und nicht gewusst wen sie da wählen ?
> Ist die gleiche Logik.


Na, wie bei den meisten Menschen, die heute CDU, SPD, FDP, Grüne, Linke oder NPD wählen. Die wissen natürlich nicht, wen sie wählen. Meinst du irgendjemand von denen hat das alles kommen sehen?
Noch trifft es zu viele nicht, weil sie sich nicht abends alleine in Städten aufhalten. Irgendwann bekommen auch sie ihren Lohn.

Ok verzeihe mir, die "Deutschland Verrecke-Rufer" unter den Grünen und Linken wissen ganz genau, was sie da wählen.

Wieso empört sich nun niemand über diese schreckliche Verunglimpfung eines ganzen Staates?


----------



## lunaticx (2. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> New York, London, Madrid, Paris (gleich 2x) war wohl auch alles Unsinn?



Du meinst also, so wieder jeder Terrorist, irgendwelche verblendeten grenzdebilen Idioten die unter dem Mantel des Islams / Christentum / whatever meinen, tausende von Menschen zu töten ?
Ja das ist Unsinn.

Religion ist für diesen "Bodensatz" einfach nur ein Vorwand um ihre eigene minderwertige Existenz aufzupolieren.
Um sich unter dem Mantel der Religion zu legitimieren Ungläubige zu töten.


----------



## Woohoo (2. März 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Religion ist für diesen "Bodensatz" einfach nur ein Vorwand um ihre eigene minderwertige Existenz aufzupolieren.
> Um sich unter dem Mantel der Religion zu legitimieren Ungläubige zu töten.



Deshalb verstehe ich nicht warum man eine weitere Religion hier den Boden bereitet. Eigenes Unterrichtsfach, konservative Islamverbände oft auch aus dem Ausland finanziert etc.

Religionen die sich untereinander nicht abkönnen und nicht ohne Grund räumlich getrennte Herrschaftsgebiete haben. Das zu ändern ist gefährlich.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mit "wir" ist Deutschland und seine Wähler gemeint.
> Du wählst doch auch, oder?



Ach wir unterdrücken aktiv andere Länder? Du und ich? Wow, wusste ich noch gar nicht.

Welche Länder unterdrücke ich denn gemeinsam mit dir?



Threshold schrieb:


> Du bist jetzt Islamwissenschaftler?
> Wusste ich gar nicht. Respekt.



Es würde ja mal helfen, wenn man einen Koran mal in die Hand nimmt und ihn liest. Ich nehme mal an, dass kein Verteidiger dieser Ideologie, dass schonmal gemacht hat.



Threshold schrieb:


> Dann kannst du mir auch sicher sagen, wo im Koran dieser Vers zu finden ist, oder?



Buch Mose. Altes Testament.

Nachdem ich das beantwortet habe, nun meine Gegenfrage.

Wie viele Christen gehen mit diesem Vers los und töten Jungfrauen und Männer?

Und wie viele Muslime gehen mit dem Vers „Tötet die Ungläubigen wo immer ihr sie trefft“ los und töten Ungläubige?



lunaticx schrieb:


> Du meinst also, so wieder jeder Terrorist, irgendwelche verblendeten grenzdebilen Idioten die unter dem Mantel des Islams / Christentum / whatever meinen, tausende von Menschen zu töten ?
> Ja das ist Unsinn.
> 
> Religion ist für diesen "Bodensatz" einfach nur ein Vorwand um ihre eigene minderwertige Existenz aufzupolieren.
> Um sich unter dem Mantel der Religion zu legitimieren Ungläubige zu töten.



Und warum fällt zum größten Teil der Islam damit auf?

Warum hat das Christentum, das Judentum und andere Religion nicht so ein Gewaltproblem?

Weil im Islam die Legitimation einfach zu finden ist und das Leben des Propheten genau so aussah.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach wir unterdrücken aktiv andere Länder? Du und ich? Wow, wusste ich noch gar nicht.
> 
> Welche Länder unterdrücke ich denn gemeinsam mit dir?


Merkel versucht gerade die ganze EU zu ihrer Politik zu zwingen.
Ihr ist dazu jedes Mittel Recht.


----------



## Rwk (2. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> langfristig werden wir große Teile des Aufbau des Nahenosten  übernehmen.


Kannst du ein Beispiel nennen, wo dieser Plan jemals funktioniert hat ?


----------



## Woohoo (2. März 2016)

Rwk schrieb:


> Kannst du ein Beispiel nennen, wo dieser Plan jemals funktioniert hat ?



Wenn der Westen den Nahost aufbaut dann aber bitte nicht wieder den Westen als Teufel darstellen und den nächsten Religionskrieg vom Zaun brechen.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2016)

Kaaruzo schrieb:


> Ach wir unterdrücken aktiv andere Länder? Du und ich? Wow, wusste ich noch gar nicht.
> 
> Welche Länder unterdrücke ich denn gemeinsam mit dir?



Geh mal in einen Kik Laden und schau nach, was die Klamotten da kosten, dann weißt du es.


----------



## Kaaruzo (2. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Geh mal in einen Kik Laden und schau nach, was die Klamotten da kosten, dann weißt du es.



Ich gehe nicht bei Kik einkaufen.

Also nochmal die Frage. Wo unterdrücken wir beide, du und ich, wo unterdrücken wir Länder?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Geh mal in einen Kik Laden und schau nach, was die Klamotten da kosten, dann weißt du es.


Das sind unvermeidbare Zustände in der Zeit der Industrialisierung dieser Länder.
So fing es damals bei ins im 19. Jahrhundert auch an.

Ich gehe übrigens nicht zu Kik.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2016)

Du musst das nicht immer so persönlich sehen.
Wir alleine unterdrücken gar nichts, aber wir leben in einer Gesellschaft und in einer Welt, in der der Stärkere den Schwächeren ausbeutet und davon profitieren wir beide ebenfalls.
Kleidung ist deswegen so billig, weil die Umwelt und die Menschen dafür ausgebeutet werden.
Fleisch ist deswegen so billig, weil die Umwelt und die Tiere ausgebeutet werden.
Wir leben hier in einem Schlaraffenland, weil unsere Vorfahren andere Länder kolonialisiert, die Bevölkerung unterdrückt und das Land ausgebeutet haben.
Die Araber waren vor vielen Hundert Jahren bedeutend weiter als die Europäer, die Chinesen auch, es wäre also kein Problem gewesen, zu reisen und Europa zu kolonialisieren. 
Dann würde wir das Afrika von heute sein und wir würden an den Grenzen der arabischen oder chinesischen Welt klopfen und um Hilfe betteln.


----------



## Woohoo (2. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wir leben hier in einem Schlaraffenland, weil unsere Vorfahren andere Länder kolonialisiert, die Bevölkerung unterdrückt und das Land ausgebeutet haben.



Und wir sollten uns weiterhin dafür stark machen damit es ein Schlaraffenland bleibt. (natürlich ohne die Kolonisation etc.)
Sonst ist irgendwann ein anderes Land das Schlaraffenland.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Araber waren vor vielen Hundert Jahren bedeutend weiter als die Europäer, die Chinesen auch, es wäre also kein Problem gewesen, zu reisen und Europa zu kolonialisieren.
> Dann würde wir das Afrika von heute sein und wir würden an den Grenzen der arabischen oder chinesischen Welt klopfen und um Hilfe betteln.


Falsch, die waren auch nicht bedeutend weiter als wir. Sie haben nur die philosophischen Errungenschaften der Antike übernommen, doch dann hat der Islam wieder alles zunichte gemacht.
Das Christentum hat Europa anfangs auch zurückgeworfen. Militärisch waren wir aber schon damals überlegen.
Unsere Schwäche war nur, dass das Heilige Römische Reich deutscher Nation kein Nationalstaat wie Frankreich oder England war.

Die Chinesen hatten genug Probleme im eigenen Land.


----------



## fipS09 (2. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Und wir sollten uns weiterhin dafür stark machen damit es ein Schlaraffenland bleibt. (natürlich ohne die Kolonisation etc.)
> Sonst ist irgendwann ein anderes Land das Schlaraffenland.





Oder wir lernen in unserer Überflussgesellschaft mal etwas an die Länder abzugeben und unseren Konsum zu zügeln. Aber das ist bloß Gutmenschengelaber. Kann ja nicht angehen das es keine 500g Fleisch mehr am Tag gibt und das ein Tshirt mehr als 10 Euro kostet.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Oder wir lernen in unserer Überflussgesellschaft mal etwas an die Länder abzugeben und unseren Konsum zu zügeln. Aber das ist bloß Gutmenschengelaber. Kann ja nicht angehen das es keine 500g Fleisch mehr am Tag gibt und das ein Tshirt mehr als 10 Euro kostet.



Ich finde es interessant, das 100g Hühnerfleisch günstiger ist als 100g Tomaten -- die Tomaten bestehen praktisch nur aus Wasser.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Oder wir lernen in unserer Überflussgesellschaft mal etwas an die Länder abzugeben und unseren Konsum zu Zügeln. Aber das ist bloß Gutmenschengelaber. Kann ja nicht angehen das es keine 500g Fleisch mehr am Tag gibt und das ein Tshirt mehr als 10 Euro kostet.


Ja, aber statt andere dazu zu zwingen sollte man lieber mal selbst damit anfangen. Dann darf man sich auch als Vorbild bezeichnen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich finde es interessant, das 100g Hühnerfleisch günstiger ist als 100g Tomaten -- die Tomaten bestehen praktisch nur aus Wasser.


in 100g Hühnerfleisch sind doch eh mindestens 50% Wasser enthalten, was vorher damit es schwerer wird reingepumpt wurde.


----------



## fipS09 (2. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ja, aber statt andere dazu zu zwingen sollte man lieber mal selbst damit anfangen.
> Dann hat man auch die Vorbildfunktion.




Wer sagt dir das ich das nicht tue?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Wer sagt dir das ich das nicht tue?


Damit hab ich nicht dich persönlich gemeint, sondern alle die sowas fordern.
Ich denke die wenigsten davon tuen selber etwas dagegen.


----------



## Aegon (2. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du kannst froh sein das die Moderation hier so lasch regelt. Eine ganze Religion als totalitäre Gewaltideologie zu beschimpfen verstößt klar gegen die Regeln.


Nicht, wenn es wahr ist.

@Threshold Google is your Friend


----------



## Woohoo (2. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Oder wir lernen in unserer Überflussgesellschaft  mal etwas an die Länder abzugeben und unseren Konsum zu zügeln. Aber das  ist bloß Gutmenschengelaber. Kann ja nicht angehen das es keine 500g  Fleisch mehr am Tag gibt und das ein Tshirt mehr als 10 Euro  kostet.



Deutschland gibt ja auch gar nichts an andere Länder ab.  
Gesetze und mediale Aufmerksamkeit kann solche schlechte Herstellungsbedingungen aufdecken und vielleicht zum Teil verhindern. Konsument entscheidet sich anders. Die Hauptaufgabe muss das Herstellerland leisten mit besseren Kontrollen und Gesetzen.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> in 100g Hühnerfleisch sind doch eh mindestens 50% Wasser enthalten, was vorher damit es schwerer wird reingepumpt wurde.



Das wird mit Fisch gemacht.
Der wird extra noch mal in Wasser getaucht und dann eingefroren.

Wie steht eigentlich die AFD dazu, dass Millionen Tonen Lebensmittel in Detuschland weggeworfen werden?
Was will sie tun, um das zu verhindern?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das wird mit Fisch gemacht.
> Der wird extra noch mal in Wasser getaucht und dann eingefroren.


Dazu gab es mal eine Dokumentation.
Das wird selbst bei Fleisch gemacht, aber unter den Decknamen "Flüssigmarinade".


----------



## Woohoo (2. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das wird mit Fisch gemacht.
> Der wird extra noch mal in Wasser getaucht und dann eingefroren.
> 
> Wie steht eigentlich die AFD dazu, dass Millionen Tonen Lebensmittel in Detuschland weggeworfen werden?
> Was will sie tun, um das zu verhindern?



Wie will man das verhindern ? Das ist mit eingepreist. Alles nach Afrika verschiffen und denen das Geschäft noch mehr kaputt machen? Menschen die Nachts die Mülltonnen von Aldi und co aufsuchen profitieren auch davon, genauso wie die Tafeln .

Ist doch sowieso alles schlecht produzierte Müllnahrung dann kann man die auch wegwerfen.


----------



## fipS09 (2. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das wird mit Fisch gemacht.
> Der wird extra noch mal in Wasser getaucht und dann eingefroren.
> 
> Wie steht eigentlich die AFD dazu, dass Millionen Tonen Lebensmittel in Detuschland weggeworfen werden?
> Was will sie tun, um das zu verhindern?




Vermutlich genauso wie zum Klimawandel, in Wahrheit ist das doch nur eine Lügenstatistik der "linksgrün versifften". Tiere haben sowieso keine Gefühle und außerdem brauchen die Deutschen Knaben ordentlich Fleisch. Die sollen ja eh besonders gefördert werden, das Bildungssystem ist ja auf Mädchen zugeschnitten


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2016)

Ach so. Also wird weiterhin Millionen Tonnen Lebensmittel weggeworfen?
Und ich rede von wegwerfen, die Tafeln sind dann schon versorgt und die Hähnchenreste sind schon in Schiffen nach Afrika unterwegs um die dortige Lebensmittelindustrie zu zerstören.


----------



## Woohoo (2. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ach so. Also wird weiterhin Millionen Tonnen Lebensmittel weggeworfen?
> Und ich rede von wegwerfen, die Tafeln sind dann schon versorgt und die Hähnchenreste sind schon in Schiffen nach Afrika unterwegs um die dortige Lebensmittelindustrie zu zerstören.




Dann müsste man die Nahrungsnachfrage perfekt vorhersagen müssen.


----------



## the_leon (2. März 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Als den selben Unsinn, den man in jedem anderen Buch oder Schrift auch findet, welches die Grundlage einer Religion bildet?



Dann zeig mir doch mal, wo sowas in der Bibel steht.

Und die r.k. Kirche hat ein Oberhaupt, das bei Unklarheit die Bibel für uns auslegt und sagt wie das zu Verstehen ist. Genau sowas fehlt dem Islam. Und jetzt zeigt du mir bitte noch, wo der derzeitige Papst auch nur Annähernd zur Tötung aufruft.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Das Bildungssystem ist ja auf Mädchen zugeschnitten


Das stimmt sogar teilweise, durchschnittlich können sich Mädchen bzw. Frauen besser anpassen. 
Und das deutsche Schulsystem basiert eben nur auf Anpassung und Auswendiglernen.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Vermutlich genauso wie zum Klimawandel, in Wahrheit ist das doch nur eine Lügenstatistik der "linksgrün versifften". Tiere haben sowieso keine Gefühle und außerdem brauchen die Deutschen Knaben ordentlich Fleisch. Die sollen ja eh besonders gefördert werden, das Bildungssystem ist ja auf Mädchen zugeschnitten



Ich hab heute entsetzlicher Weise die Bild angeschaut. 
Dafür muss ich mich noch selbst geißeln. 
Aber egal.
Da hab ich was davon gelesen, dass die CDU um das Schweinesfleisch an deutschen Schulen kämpft.
Als ich den Artikel gelesen habe, hab ich das Kotzen gekriegt.


----------



## fipS09 (2. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Dann müsste man die Nahrungsnachfrage perfekt vorhersagen müssen.





Perfekt wird schwierig, aber so wie jetzt kann es auch nicht sein. Lebensmittel-Uberfluss: Jeder Deutsche verschwendet pro Jahr 235 Euro - DIE WELT mobil

Kleiner Funfact, das zu verhindern sollte reichen um die Flüchtlingskrise zu finanzieren.


----------



## Woohoo (2. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab heute entsetzlicher Weise die Bild angeschaut.
> Dafür muss ich mich noch selbst geißeln.
> Aber egal.
> Da hab ich was davon gelesen, dass die CDU um das Schweinesfleisch an deutschen Schulen kämpft.
> Als ich den Artikel gelesen habe, hab ich das Kotzen gekriegt.



Warum wird das Schwein gebannt?



fipS09 schrieb:


> Perfekt wird schwierig, aber so wie jetzt kann es auch nicht sein. Lebensmittel-Uberfluss: Jeder Deutsche verschwendet pro Jahr 235 Euro - DIE WELT mobil



Ich habe hier einen Joghurt den ich nicht mehr essen werde, was soll ich machen?


----------



## fipS09 (2. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Ich habe hier einen Joghurt den ich nicht mehr essen werde, was soll ich machen?





Beim nächsten mal einen Joghurt weniger kaufen?


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Warum wird das Schwein gebannt?



Wieso gebannt?
Die CDU meckert nur herum, weil Schweinefleisch ja nicht von alle gegessen wird und hat Angst um das deutsche Schwein.
Gabriel hat was von "so einen Quatsch hab ich noch nicht gehört" gesagt, womit er ausnahmsweise mal Recht hat.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. März 2016)

Volker Beck gibt Ämter ab - offenbar mit Drogen erwischt - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Sitzt er jetzt nicht mehr in jeder zweiten Talkshow ?


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2016)

Interessant ist ja, dass die Bild schon wieder mehr weiß als alle anderen.

Abgesehen davon kenne ich den nicht. In welchen Takt Shows sitzt der denn?


----------



## the_leon (2. März 2016)

Hört mir doch mal auf mit der Bild.
Ich muss gestehen, dass ich mir jeden morgen die Titelseite anschaue.
Und wer ist wichtiges drauf? ein gewisser Ulrich H.

Zum Thema Lebensmittel möchte ich nur sagen, dass es ein anderes Problem gibt.
Nämlich das, dass die Erzeugerpreise niedrig sind, wie sonst was.
Aber das ist ja egal, ob eine komplette Branche dafür bluten muss, das die Lebensmittelpreise in Deutschland billiger sind als der Durchschnitt.
Und der Herr Landwirtschaftsminister, der ja dafür zuständig wäre das zu ändern macht da ja brav mit.


----------



## Woohoo (2. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Volker Beck gibt Ämter ab - offenbar mit Drogen erwischt - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Sitzt er jetzt nicht mehr in jeder zweiten Talkshow ?



Meth ... erklärt einiges.  Wird als geläuteter Mensch noch öfters im TV auftreten.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso gebannt?
> Die CDU meckert nur herum, weil Schweinefleisch ja nicht von alle gegessen wird und hat Angst um das deutsche Schwein.
> Gabriel hat was von "so einen Quatsch hab ich noch nicht gehört" gesagt, womit er ausnahmsweise mal Recht hat.


 
_Die Nord-CDU will nicht, dass Schweinefleisch aus dem Angebot öffentlicher Kantinen aus Rücksichtnahme auf religiöse Minderheiten verschwindet – und findet damit so viel Spott wie einst der „Veggie Day“ der Grünen._

  Also nur noch geschächtetes Fleisch. Politik macht sich aber hier natürlich lächerlich mit der Schweinquote.


----------



## Captn (2. März 2016)

Diese ganze Schweinefleischdiskussion ist doch komplett unsinnig. Wer keines will, soll halt was anderes bekommen. 

Dämlicher Minderheitenwahn immer. Einer will es nicht also müssen alle anderen auch darauf verzichten!!! Sehr sinnig .


----------



## Woohoo (2. März 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Diese ganze Schweinefleischdiskussion ist doch komplett unsinnig. Wer keines will, soll halt was anderes bekommen.
> 
> Dämlicher Minderheitenwahn immer. Einer will es nicht also müssen alle anderen auch darauf verzichten!!! Sehr sinnig .



Je nachdem wird es schwierig mit der getrennten Zubereitung von "religiösen" Speisen. Wenn man sich schon nach so einem Unsinn richten will.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Hört mir doch mal auf mit der Bild.
> Ich muss gestehen, dass ich mir jeden morgen die Titelseite anschaue.
> Und wer ist wichtiges drauf? ein gewisser Ulrich H.



Ja, als ich das gelesen habe, hab ich richtig Mitleid bekommen.
Ich hab am Ende feuchte Augen gehabt.
Aber das ist ja ein anderes Thema.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Je nachdem wird es schwierig mit der getrennten Zubereitung von "religiösen" Speisen. Wenn man sich schon nach so einem Unsinn richten will.



Also, bei uns zu Hause wird das gegessen, was auf den Tisch kommt. 
Was das ist, entscheidet meine Frau.


----------



## Woohoo (2. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also, bei uns zu Hause wird das gegessen, was auf den Tisch kommt.
> Was das ist, entscheidet meine Frau.



Zeit für die Männerquote in der Küche. Durchbreche die festgefahrenen Geschlechterrollen.  Ich hoffe du bekommst noch Schwein.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2016)

Keine Sorge.
Ich mag Tiere. 
Egal ob gegrillt oder gebraten.


----------



## beren2707 (2. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich glaube du kannst froh sein das die Moderation  hier so lasch regelt. Eine ganze Religion als totalitäre Gewaltideologie  zu beschimpfen verstößt klar gegen die Regeln.


*Moderative Anmerkung:

*Die aktuelle Menge von ca. 100-250 Beiträgen pro Tag allein in diesem Thread ist kaum noch zu bewältigen. Anstelle eines harten, aber fairen Austauschs (nichts anderes ist bei einem Thema wie diesem zu erwarten), geraten einige wenige User sich immer wieder in die Haare und posten so viel, dass man gar nicht mehr hinterherkommt. 

Zur Klarstellung: Was hier nicht geduldet wird, sind bspw. persönliche Beleidigungen und Unterstellungen. Wenn bestimmte User sich jedoch mehrfach schwarz auf weiß mit radikalen Äußerungen hervortun, Pauschalisierungen um sich werfen und Bezeichnungen verwenden, die allein auf eine Verunglimpfung und Herabwürdigung bestimmter Personengruppen abzielen, dann kann man mit Fug und Recht behaupten, dass die Bezeichnungen derjeniger Personen - bspw. als Nationalist/Rassist, weil man das Versenken von Flüchtlingsbooten voller "Sozialtouristen" billigt (was man mittels Nennung "nicht-tödlicher Maßnahmen" keineswegs geradebügeln kann) - keine Beleidigung oder Unterstellung sind, sondern eine anhand der Beiträge belegbare Tatsachenbehauptung. 
Dies sollte trotzdem nicht die Regel werden. Vermeidet bitte derartige Zuschreibungen, sofern es nicht zur Einordnung von Argumenten und Beiträgen nützlich ist.

Ich möchte ferner eindringlich daran erinnern, dass hier menschenverachtende Beiträge (die man bisweilen auch als Volksverhetzung ansehen kann) nicht geduldet werden. Schlimm genug, dass die politische Landschaft und auch mehr und mehr Teile der Gesellschaft verrohen und sich radikalisieren. Dieser Thread ist ein gutes Beispiel dafür, wie weit es dabei bereits gekommen ist, weswegen ich die absolute Masse der Beiträge so stehen lasse (auch wenn diese moderative Folgen nach sich ziehen), gleichwohl diese einige Karten/Sperren nach sich ziehen (müssen). Dies geschieht, um nicht Vorwürfen der Zensur Vorschub zu leisten. Es soll jedoch deutlich werden, dass solche Aussagen nicht folgenlos bleiben.

Ich möchte daher nochmals alle Beteiligten zur Mäßigung aufrufen und erneut die Forenregeln 4.1, 4.2 und 4.6 ans Herz legen, die einzelne User leider sträflich vernachlässigen.
Gewisse Beteiligte können sich auf persönliche Post und bunte Kärtchen einstellen.
Sorgt doch bitte dafür, dass wir nicht eines Tages zu vergleichbaren Maßnahmen wie gewisse Online-(Tages-)Zeitungen greifen müssen. Wir halten hier in einem Hardware-Forum die Fahne des demokratischen Kampfs um die besten Argumente nach oben. Tretet das bitte nicht mit Füßen und kämpft gemeinsam dafür, dass hier wieder normal diskutiert werden kann.

Mit den besten Grüßen
beren2707


----------



## Leob12 (2. März 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Wie würdest du es denn nennen, das im Koran steht, das man die Ungläubigen töten soll, wenn man sie trifft?


Hast du ihn selbst gelesen?
Oder nur eine Übersetzung (welche immer eine Interpretation ist)? Oder plapperst du nur irgendwas nach was du irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt hast?
Anscheinend befolgt die größte Mehrheit diesen Koran ja doch nicht so, sonst würden weltweit eine Milliarde Moslems die anderen Religionen ausrotten. 



Woohoo schrieb:


> Warum nicht alle Armen nach Europa holen? Transportmöglichkeiten bestehen.


Weil ihr sonst unglücklichen werden würdet. Und weil niemand jemals davon geredet hat. Oder warum kommt immer diese Phrase von wegen „wir können nicht jedem helfen“, bezogen auf die gesamte Welt. Das hat niemand gefordert. 



Woohoo schrieb:


> Deshalb verstehe ich nicht warum man eine weitere Religion hier den Boden bereitet. Eigenes Unterrichtsfach, konservative Islamverbände oft auch aus dem Ausland finanziert etc.
> 
> Religionen die sich untereinander nicht abkönnen und nicht ohne Grund räumlich getrennte Herrschaftsgebiete haben. Das zu ändern ist gefährlich.


Du verstehst also nicht was Religionsfreiheit bedeutet? Soll ich es dir erklären oder kannst du Google selbst bedienen? 
Eigenes Unterrichtsfach, oh nein, das Ende der Welt.
In London oder New York leben auch verschiedene Religionen miteinander. Aber in Deutschland würde es sicher nicht funktionieren. 



Woohoo schrieb:


> Und wir sollten uns weiterhin dafür stark machen damit es ein Schlaraffenland bleibt. (natürlich ohne die Kolonisation etc.)
> Sonst ist irgendwann ein anderes Land das Schlaraffenland.


Sprich alles dafür tun, dass es anderen Menschen dreckiger geht, damit man selbst besser dasteht? Diversen Stimmen hier im Forum ist Deutschland ohnehin kein Schlaraffenland mehr. 



the_leon schrieb:


> Dann zeig mir doch mal, wo sowas in der Bibel steht.
> 
> Und die r.k. Kirche hat ein Oberhaupt, das bei Unklarheit die Bibel für uns auslegt und sagt wie das zu Verstehen ist. Genau sowas fehlt dem Islam. Und jetzt zeigt du mir bitte noch, wo der derzeitige Papst auch nur Annähernd zur Tötung aufruft.


Und den Islam kann sich jeder selbst auslegen. Und dennoch sprengen sich nicht alle Muslime in die Luft, wie kann das sein? Glaubst du, wir finden eine Erklärung dafür


----------



## Tengri86 (2. März 2016)

Mir und meine eltern ist es pups egal,

Ob Unser Hühnchen und Rindfleisch geschächtet ist oder net.

Auf Rinder Rouladen will ich net verzichten  mit jägersauceee 


p.s 

aber wen wir so Besuch bekommen und wir wissen die sind net so drauf wie wir , dann holen wir geschächtet , ist ja auch klar


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Und den Islam kann sich jeder selbst auslegen. Und dennoch sprengen sich nicht alle Muslime in die Luft, wie kann das sein? Glaubst du, wir finden eine Erklärung dafür



Ich glaube, das wurde schon mal versucht zu erklären -- auch wenn das nichts mit "Erklärung" zu tun hat.
Das sind dann eben die "ungläubigen" Muslime. Oder so ähnlich,


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. März 2016)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Ich möchte daher nochmals alle Beteiligten zur Mäßigung aufrufen und erneut die Forenregeln 4.1, 4.2 und 4.6 ans Herz legen, die einzelne User leider sträflich vernachlässigen.
> Gewisse Beteiligte können sich auf persönliche Post und bunte Kärtchen einstellen.


Das wird dann aber eine Arbeit. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Hast du ihn selbst gelesen?
> Oder nur eine Übersetzung (welche immer eine Interpretation ist)? Oder plapperst du nur irgendwas nach was du irgendwo mal aufgeschnappt hast?
> Anscheinend befolgt die größte Mehrheit diesen Koran ja doch nicht so, sonst würden weltweit eine Milliarde Moslems die anderen Religionen ausrotten.


Hast du ihn gelesen ?
Wie ist der denn geschrieben, wenn man den selbst in der Originalsprache mehrfach interpretieren kann ?


----------



## Woohoo (2. März 2016)

Das mit der falschen oder schlechten Übersetzung ist auch so eine Standardausrede die man immer hört.




Leob12 schrieb:


> Sprich alles dafür tun, dass es anderen Menschen dreckiger geht, damit man selbst besser dasteht? Diversen Stimmen hier im Forum ist Deutschland ohnehin kein Schlaraffenland mehr.


 
  Habe doch extra dabei geschrieben „ohne Kolonien o.ä.“. Und ein Land sollte doch immer dafür arbeiten, dass es besser Verhältnisse hat.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. März 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Pragmatisch und vernünftig wäre wenn man die Flüchtlinge über die ganzen EU staaten per Quote verteilt. Alleine kann Pleiteland Griechenland das eh nicht stemmen und die andern Balkanstaaten genauso wenig. Hätte man das von Anfang an koordiniert gehandhabt gäbe es keine Flüchtlinge die wahllos durch die EU pilgern,auch keine nicht erfassten Flüchtlinge und die lächerlichen 2 Millionen Menschen hätte man ohne viel aufheben gleichmässig verteilen können. Leider hat die EU viel zu viele Querulantenstaaten und selbst ernannte Nationalisten, die zwar gerne die Hand aufhalten wenns ums EU-Geldverteilen geht, aber wenn mal etwas dafür verlangt wird, dann ist das Geschrei immens gross...



Völlig richtig. Allerdings muss oder sollte man den Willen dieser Länder respektieren. Wenn sie keine arabischen Flüchtlinge aufnehmen wollen, dann muss man andere Auswege aus der Krise suchen und kann nicht monatelang stur darauf beharren. Letztlich ist Merkel nicht weniger egoistisch als die entsprechenden Regiegungschefs im Osten. Nur ihre Lösung ist die richtige Lösung, und Abschottung, so wie sie andere Länder begrüßen und auch schon praktizieren, kommt für sie nicht in Frage. So kann man die EU natürlich auch demontieren.


----------



## Rolk (2. März 2016)

Vor allem sollte Merkel mal von ihrem hohen Ross runter kommen und ihre "Einladung" öffentlich wirksam rückgängig machen. Das würde nichts kosten, aber viele Probleme lindern.


----------



## fipS09 (2. März 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Vor allem sollte Merkel mal von ihrem hohen Ross runter kommen und ihre "Einladung" öffentlich wirksam rückgängig machen. Das würde nichts kosten, aber viele Probleme lindern.




Und viele neue Probleme schaffen, aber das sind Probleme die viele hier nicht interessieren, weil sie selbst nicht betroffen sind.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Und viele neue Probleme schaffen, aber das sind Probleme die viele hier nicht interessieren, weil sie selbst nicht betroffen sind.


Stimmt, mich interessiert nicht wirklich was am anderen Ende der Welt passiert.
Das heißt aber nicht, dass mir die Opfer von Krieg und Naturkatastrophen nicht leid tuen. Aber da können wir eben nichts machen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (2. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Und viele neue Probleme schaffen, aber das sind Probleme die viele hier nicht interessieren, weil sie selbst nicht betroffen sind.



Andere wiederum interessieren sich nicht für die Probleme der Deutschen. Frag doch z.B.  mal die Leute, die zusammen mit 4000 arabischen Asylbewerben in einem kleinen Kaff namen Neugraben-Fischbek leben müssen.

Fluchtlinge: Probleme des Zusammenlebens - YouTube


----------



## Rolk (2. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Und viele neue Probleme schaffen, aber das sind Probleme die viele hier nicht interessieren, weil sie selbst nicht betroffen sind.



Was sollen das für neue Probleme sein? Könnte es passieren das Flüchtlinge in bereits sicheren Flüchtlingslagern in relativer Nähe zu den Krisenregionen bleiben und anschließend freiwillig in ihre Heimat zurück kehren? Unter allen Umständen nach Deutschland zu kommen, dabei Leib und Leben riskieren und sich von Schleusern ausnehmen zu lassen um hier unsere Sozialsysteme zum Kollaps zu bringen ist natürlich viel besser.


----------



## fipS09 (2. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Stimmt, mich interessiert nicht wirklich was am anderen Ende der Welt passiert.
> Das heißt aber nicht, dass mir die Opfer von Krieg und Naturkatastrophen nicht leid tuen. Aber da können wir eben nichts machen.




Können ja - Wollen nein.


----------



## Leob12 (2. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Das mit der falschen oder schlechten Übersetzung ist auch so eine Standardausrede die man immer hört.
> Habe doch extra dabei geschrieben „ohne Kolonien o.ä.“. Und ein Land sollte doch immer dafür arbeiten, dass es besser Verhältnisse hat.


Und dasselbe könnte ich über die zitierte Stelle auch sagen. 
Bessere Verhältnisse in Land A sind oft auch der Grund warum es in Land B schlechtere Verhältnisse gibt. Ich weiß schon worauf du hinaus willst, aber leider ist es in unserer Welt schwer bis unmöglich, dass sich die eigenen Verhältnisse bessern, ohne dass es woanders gegenteilige Auswirkungen hat. Das muss keine Kolonie sie, das kann sowas banales wie Müll sein. 



Rolk schrieb:


> Vor allem sollte Merkel mal von ihrem hohen Ross runter kommen und ihre "Einladung" öffentlich wirksam rückgängig machen. Das würde nichts kosten, aber viele Probleme lindern.


Und damit genau das macht, was alle Rechten fordern? Sonst ist man ja auch immer stolz darauf wenn man an seinen Prinzipien festhält. Sie sucht eben eine Lösung miteinander anstatt sich zurückzulehnen und zuzusehen. Das ist die einfache, die bequeme Lösung, dafür muss man nichts können. 


Rolk schrieb:


> Was sollen das für neue Probleme sein? Könnte es passieren das Flüchtlinge in bereits sicheren Flüchtlingslagern in relativer Nähe zu den Krisenregionen bleiben und anschließend freiwillig in ihre Heimat zurück kehren? Unter allen Umständen nach Deutschland zu kommen, dabei Leib und Leben riskieren und sich von Schleusern ausnehmen zu lassen um hier unsere Sozialsysteme zum Kollaps zu bringen ist natürlich viel besser.


Und in einem Lager dahinvegetieren, ohne ausreichend Nahrung, ohne Schulbildung für die Kinder, ohne Hoffnung auf Besserung, ja du würdest brav bis in alle Ewigkeit in dem Lager ausharren, denn einem anderen Staat würdest du doch nie schaden wollen indem du das Sozialsystem zum Kollaps bringst. 
Ein nicht kleiner Teil der Flüchtlinge kommt aus jenen Lagern, weil es dort genau gar keine Hoffnung auf Besserung gibt. 
Es mangelt an allem, keiner weiß wie lange sie dort noch sitzen werden, keiner weiß ob sie überhaupt in ihre Heimat zurückkehren können. 
Ja, es ist absolut widerlich dass diese Menschen ihr Glück woanders versuchen, denn viel schlechter kann es ja nicht werden. Wirklich widerwärtig sowas. Wie kann ein syrischer Familienvater nur versuchen, seiner Familie ein besseres Leben zu ermöglichen nachdem sie alles verloren haben.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. März 2016)

Merkel hat mit ihrer "Einladung" viele Flüchtlinge und vor allem Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge erst dazu gebracht die gefährliche Reise nach Europa anzutreten.
Man kann also sagen, dass sie an den toten Bootsflüchtlingen zumindest eine moralische Teilschuld hat.


Ich kann die Flüchtlinge gut verstehen, dass sie in das Land wollen welches ihnen am meisten Geld gibt. Würde ich auch so machen.
Aber das muss sich eben ändern.


Leob12 schrieb:


> ohne Schulbildung für die Kinder


Da die Flüchtlingskinder schulpflichtig sind wird das noch zum Kollaps unseres Bildungssystems führen.
Wir haben ja seit Jahren nicht mal genug Lehrer für die einheimischen Kinder und Jugendlichen. Wo sollen dann die Lehrer für die Flüchtlinge herkommen ?


----------



## Woohoo (2. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Da die Flüchtlingskinder schulpflichtig sind wird das noch zum Kollaps unseres Bildungssystems führen.
> Wir haben ja seit Jahren nicht mal genug Lehrer für die einheimischen Kinder und Jugendlichen. Wo sollen dann die Lehrer für die Flüchtlinge herkommen ?



Total egal Hauptsache man ist moralisch überlegen. Gesinnungsethik vs Verantwortungsethik.
Was ist ein kollabierendes Bildungssystem gegen kleine Kinder am Stacheldrahtzaun!


----------



## fipS09 (2. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Was ist ein kollabierendes Bildungssystem gegen kleine Kinder am Stacheldrahtzaun!



Moralisch das kleiner übel. Man muss Anreize schaffen Lehrer zu werden, die Schulpflicht für Flüchtlingskinder evtl. erstmal auf das nötigste beschränken. Einfach die Augen zu machen und das Problem woanders hinschieben kann jedenfalls auch keine Lösung sein.


----------



## Verminaard (2. März 2016)

Was ist mit den Kindern die es nicht bis an den Zaun geschafft haben?

Die sieht man ja nicht und sind so weit weg, uninteressant.

Konsequenz sieht anders aus.


----------



## Rolk (2. März 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Und damit genau das macht, was alle Rechten fordern? Sonst ist man ja auch immer stolz darauf wenn man an seinen Prinzipien festhält. Sie sucht eben eine Lösung miteinander anstatt sich zurückzulehnen und zuzusehen. Das ist die einfache, die bequeme Lösung, dafür muss man nichts können. .


 
Sie sucht eine Lösung die es nicht gibt. Es wird Zeit einzusehen das Merkel der Querulant in Europa ist und nicht alle anderen.








> Und in einem Lager dahinvegetieren, ohne ausreichend Nahrung, ohne Schulbildung für die Kinder, ohne Hoffnung auf Besserung, ja du würdest brav bis in alle Ewigkeit in dem Lager ausharren, denn einem anderen Staat würdest du doch nie schaden wollen indem du das Sozialsystem zum Kollaps bringst.
> Ein nicht kleiner Teil der Flüchtlinge kommt aus jenen Lagern, weil es dort genau gar keine Hoffnung auf Besserung gibt.
> Es mangelt an allem, keiner weiß wie lange sie dort noch sitzen werden, keiner weiß ob sie überhaupt in ihre Heimat zurückkehren können.
> Ja, es ist absolut widerlich dass diese Menschen ihr Glück woanders versuchen, denn viel schlechter kann es ja nicht werden. Wirklich widerwärtig sowas. Wie kann ein syrischer Familienvater nur versuchen, seiner Familie ein besseres Leben zu ermöglichen nachdem sie alles verloren haben.


 
Mach die Augen auf. Unsere unbegrenzte Aufnahmebereitschaft wird schon sehr bald auf reale Grenzen treffen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Moralisch das kleiner übel. Man muss Anreize schaffen Lehrer zu werden, die Schulpflicht für Flüchtlingskinder evtl. erstmal auf das nötigste beschränken.


 Man fordert, mehr politische Bildung um die AfD und Pegida zu bekämpfen, lässt dann aber das Schulsystem kollabieren. Das ergibt für mich kein Sinn.
 Und die Schulpflicht für Flüchtlingskinder abzuschaffen ist dann wieder Ländersache (Landesverfassungen). Das Grundgesetz schreibt nur eine Bildungspflicht, jedoch keine Schulpflicht vor.

 Man muss nicht nur Anreize schaffen, man muss sie dann auch mal einstellen. Das passiert zu oft nicht.


----------



## lunaticx (2. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Wie will man das verhindern ? Das ist mit eingepreist. Alles nach Afrika verschiffen und denen das Geschäft noch mehr kaputt machen?



Omg du bist ein Genie ! Ab mit dir in die Politik ... ach Mist da ist scho wer anderes drauf gekommen !


Subventionen fur EU-Agrarexporte: Afrika darf noch nicht aufatmen - taz.de
EU-Handelspolitik in Afrika: Geraubter Fisch, zerstorter Markt | Politik - Frankfurter Rundschau


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. März 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Omg du bist ein Genie ! Ab mit dir in die Politik ... ach Mist da ist scho wer anderes drauf gekommen !


Was ist die Aussage deines Beitrags ?
Deine Links bestätigen seine Aussage.


----------



## Woohoo (2. März 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Omg du bist ein Genie ! Ab mit dir in die Politik ... ach Mist da ist scho wer anderes drauf gekommen !
> 
> 
> Subventionen fur EU-Agrarexporte: Afrika darf noch nicht aufatmen - taz.de
> EU-Handelspolitik in Afrika: Geraubter Fisch, zerstorter Markt | Politik - Frankfurter Rundschau



¿Man kann den Markt nicht "noch mehr" zerstören?

Hab meinen abgelaufenen Joghurt jetzt doch noch gegessen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. März 2016)

Sehr traurig die Entwicklung:
Marokko: "Die Frau ist kein selbstständiges Wesen" - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Als ich vor dreißig Jahren in Marokko war, war es ein friedliches und westliches Land. 
Aber so ist das, wenn sich der Westen abweisend verhält, man sucht sich andere Ideale


----------



## Woohoo (2. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sehr traurig die Entwicklung:
> Marokko:*"Die Frau ist kein selbstständiges Wesen" - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Als ich vor dreißig Jahren in Marokko war, war es ein friedliches und westliches Land.
> Aber so ist das, wenn sich der Westen abweisend verhält, man sucht sich andere Ideale



Der Westen macht auch immer alles falsch.  Man hätte sich ja auch ein anderes besseres Ideal suchen können.


_"Schon bevor sich das Land von der französischen Besatzung befreite,  brauchte man einen neuen gemeinsamen Nenner, um die Franzosen bekämpfen  und als Einheit stark aus dem Kampf hervorgehen zu können.
__ *Gierigen Händen entkommen * _
_  Und so hielt als gemeinsamer Nenner der arabische Nationalismus seinen Einzug, mit der dazugehörigen strengen islamischer Lehre_....."


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Der Westen macht auch immer alles falsch.  .


Es wird nationalistisch und egoistisch gedacht, so etwas rächt sich langfristig.

Fairer gegenseitiger Umgang sieht anders aus. Z.B. zu Flüchtlingsbooten:
Man geleitet sie in den nächsten Hafen, nimmt die Personalien auf, und
schickt sie gegebenfalls zurück. Aber ein Boot zu versenken, auch nach 
Warnschuss, erzeugt im nächsten Schritt Terrorismus. Allein der Gedanke,
in Friedszeiten zivile Boote zu versenken ist so absolut absurd...


----------



## Woohoo (2. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es wird nationalistisch und egoistisch gedacht, so etwas rächt sich langfristig.
> 
> Fairer gegenseitiger Umgang sieht anders aus. Z.B. zu Flüchtlingsbooten:
> Man geleitet sie in den nächsten Hafen, nimmt die Personalien auf, und
> ...




Was hätte der Westen im gerade unabhängigen MAroko machen sollen? Die neuen Ideale wegbomben oder sich sonst wieder einmischen von außen.


Solang es kein europäischer sondern der Herkunftshafen ist.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sehr traurig die Entwicklung:
> Marokko:*"Die Frau ist kein selbstständiges Wesen" - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Als ich vor dreißig Jahren in Marokko war, war es ein friedliches und westliches Land.
> Aber so ist das, wenn sich der Westen abweisend verhält, man sucht sich andere Ideale


Das ist das gleiche wie in Afghanistan und Persien (heute Iran) bereits passiert ist.
Und wegen der Destabilisierung Syriens könnte es dort nun auch passieren.

Es ist aber eine Schande wenn ein das in einem Land, welches des Westen so nah steht und nur wenige Kilometer von Spanien entfernt ist sowas ebenfalls passiert.
Aber die Leute fahren ja weiterhin nach Marokko in den Urlaub...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Was hätte der Westen im gerade unabhängigen MAroko machen sollen? Die neuen Ideale wegbomben oder sich sonst wieder einmischen von außen.
> 
> 
> Solang es kein europäischer sondern der Herkunftshafen ist.


Fairen Handel betreiben, Zollgrenzen reduzieren und auf Augenhöhe verhandeln. Das fiel den alten Kolonialherren aber reichlich schwer

Das hier nur als Beispiel, es passt auch in die Flüchtlingskrise, weil gegenseitige Auslieferungsverträge gekündigt wurden
Heftiger Konflikt zwischen Frankreich und der marokkanischen Monarchie


----------



## -Shorty- (2. März 2016)

Sozialtourist diffamiert pauschal alle Kriegsflüchtlinge, daran gibts gar nix zu relativieren, sry.


----------



## dippich (2. März 2016)

80% sind aber eben solche, daran gibt es nichts zu relativieren!!!!


----------



## -Shorty- (2. März 2016)

Worauf stützt du dein Wissen? Erfahrungen oder Vorurteile?


----------



## Woohoo (2. März 2016)

Alle die aus der Türkei kommen flüchten nicht mehr vor Krieg?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. März 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Sozialtourist diffamiert pauschal alle Kriegsflüchtlinge, daran gibts gar nix zu relativieren, sry.


Ich sehe es eher als Begriff für Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge und nicht als Begriff für Flüchtlinge generell. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das fiel den alten Kolonialherren aber reichlich schwer


Das betrifft uns als Deutschland dann aber nicht, denn wir haben unsere Kolonien schon 1918 verloren. 
Und ich sehe nicht, dass Deutschland noch ein Commonwealth erhält. 
Bei den Briten und Franzosen ist das aber schon anders, dass liegt aber an der langen Kolonialherrschaft die bei den Briten schon im 16. Jahrhundert losging.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das ist das gleiche wie in Afghanistan und Persien (heute Iran) bereits passiert ist.
> Und wegen der Destabilisierung Syriens könnte es dort nun auch passieren..


Darum war ich immer dagegen, sich von auch außen Einzumischen. Veränderungen müssen von der Bevölkerung initiert und getragen werden. Wir können maximal Flüchtlinge aufnehmen, auf Hilferufe reagieren oder gegen massive Menschenrechtsverletzungen mit UN-Mandart vorgehen. Aber leider wird sich überall eingemischt. Und in den seltesten Fällen zum Wohle der Gemeinschaft im Land. Die Flüchtlingskrise liegt natürlich mit in westlicher Verantwortung. Darum ist es unsere Pflicht zu helfen. Es geht nur umd das wie und wo und nicht um das ob.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Es ist aber eine Schande wenn ein das in einem Land, welches des Westen so nah steht und nur wenige Kilometer von Spanien entfernt ist sowas ebenfalls passiert.
> Aber die Leute fahren ja weiterhin nach Marokko in den Urlaub...


Jedes Land bekommt die Verhältnisse, die es verdient. Feminismus muss von innen kommen, im Iran klappt das sehr gut, wir müssen den Ländern die Zeit gegen, die sie brauchen. Es sind souveräne Staaten. Darum ist politisches Asyl eine sehr starke passive Waffe.


----------



## dippich (2. März 2016)

Worauf du deins, warum sieht man nur junge Männer und außerdem gibt es bei uns 2 Asylantenheime und  das Verhältnis Familien und junge männliche Fachkräfte hat sich doch sehr verschoben.


----------



## Verminaard (2. März 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Sozialtourist diffamiert pauschal alle Kriegsflüchtlinge, daran gibts gar nix zu relativieren, sry.



Wer von all den Fluechtlingen die nach Deutschland kommen ist ein Kriegsfluechtling und wer ein Wirtschaftsfluechtling?
Ausser Frage steht das nicht nur Syrer und Iraker kommen, sondern auch jede Menge menschen aus den ganzen Nordafrikanischen Staaten, eigentlich aus ganz Afrika, Afghanisten etc. etc.
Ab wann ist ein Kriegsfluechtling kein Kriegsfluechtling mehr? Gibt es Kriegsfluechtlinge die auf der Flucht eine laengere Pause machen, z.b. mehrere Monate/Jahre in der Tuerkei z.b.?

Erzaehl mir jetzt nicht, das nur Kriegsfluechtlinge oder Asylberechtige nach Deutschland kommen.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. März 2016)

Naja. Für mich zielt der Tourist in dem Wort klar darauf ab, das es darum geht sein "Urlaubsland" zu erreichen (!) und gezielt die Sozialsysteme zu melken. Ein Tourist ist für mich im Urlaub und hat praktisch keine Verpflichtungen oder Gründe für sein Handeln, passt hier einfach nicht.

Zu bestimmen wer berechtigt um Asyl bittet und wer sich die Situation zum eigenen Vorteil zu Nutzen macht, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen, darum ging es mir aber auch nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich sehe es eher als Begriff für Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge.


Kriegsflüchtinge als Touristen zu bezeichen ist widerwärtig, Punkt

Bestimmte Begriffe  haben eine Vergangenheit. Entweder kennt man sie nicht, 
dann kann es passieren, dass man sie nutzt. Erklärt man es den Menschen und 
sie nutzen die Begriffe weiter, ist es Vorsatz.
Pegida-Kampfbegriffe: Was verbirgt sich hinter der Rhetorik? - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## dippich (2. März 2016)

Achso, welche Verpflichtungen haben die denn, in den vielen Gewerbegebieten, um die A.heime, ist nicht einer von Asylanten beschäftigt, und das seit 25 Jahren, warum, weil das Geld mit der "Post" kommt ohne Gegenleistung und deshalb wollen alle hierher!!! 
Und der arbeitenden Mittelschicht wird alles nach und nach gekürzt, das regt die meisten auf!!!


----------



## Verminaard (2. März 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Naja. Für mich zielt der Tourist in den Wort klar darauf ab, das es darum geht sein "Urlaubsland" zu erreichen (!) und gezielt die Sozialsysteme zu melken. Ein Tourist ist für mich im Urlaub und hat praktisch keine Verpflichtungen oder Gründe für sein Handeln, passt hier einfach nicht.
> 
> Zu bestimmen wer berechtigt um Asyl bittet und wer sich die Situation zum eigenen Vorteil zu Nutzen macht, vermag ich nicht zu beurteilen, darum ging es mir aber auch nicht.



Hast recht, der Begriff Tourist wurde hier in der aktuellen Definition total falsch verwendet.


> „Touristen sind Personen, die zu Orten außerhalb ihres gewöhnlichen  Umfeldes reisen und sich dort für nicht mehr als ein Jahr aufhalten aus  Freizeit- oder geschäftlichen Motiven, die nicht mit der Ausübung einer  bezahlten Aktivität am besuchten Ort verbunden sind.“– Welttourismusorganisation der Vereinten Nationen (UNWTO)



Die bleiben wahrscheinlich sehr viel laenger als ein Jahr.

Wobei wenn man das als Grundlage nimmt, koennt das wieder passen:


> Das Wort _Tourismus_ (engl. _tourism_, frz. _tourisme_, ital. _turismo_, span. _turismo_, port. _turismo_, niederl. _toerisme_, schwed. _turism_, finn. _turismi_, norweg. _turisme_, kroat. _turizam_, slowen. _turizem_, dän. _turisme_, türk. _turizm_, poln. _turystyka_) geht zurück auf das französische Substantiv _le tour_ (= *Reise, auch Rundgang, Spaziergang*), ist aber erstmals um 1800 im Englischen belegt; im Französischen taucht er 1816 auf und im Deutschen um 1830.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kriegsflüchtinge als Touristen zu bezeichen ist widerwärtig, Punkt


Ich habe ja auch extra geschrieben, dass ich mit "Sozialtouristen" Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge und keine Kriegsflüchtlinge assoziiere. 
Und seit wann kann man die Benutzung von Wörtern (bzw. die Rhetorik) für sich beanspruchen ?


----------



## -Shorty- (2. März 2016)

@Verminaard

Tja, immerhin stolperst du letztlich doch über geistigen Dünnpfiff der 1 Seite vorher deine 100% Zustimmung fand. Reicht mir :')

Mehr gibts hier im Thread eh nicht zu holen.

Edit: Tut mir leid, es fand eine Verwechslung statt, tut mir leid. Von hier oben haben die Häufchen alle dieselbe Farbe.


----------



## fipS09 (2. März 2016)

Aegon schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder schön, wie hier mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird. Der "kackscheißebraune Nazi" wird gebannt und der "grünversiffte Linke" nicht




Wartet doch erst mal ab.. Wurden doch Maßnahmen gegen mehrere User angekündigt. Willst du der Moderation jetzt vorwerfen das sie sich parteiisch Verhält? Hier wurde von beiden Seiten gegen Regeln verstoßen und jeder (da schließ ich mich mit ein) sollte sich an die eigene Nase fassen. Das Problem ist das sich die ganze Diskussion hier immer weiter hochschaukelt und einer nach dem anderen über die Strenge schlägt.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. März 2016)

Das Problem an der Sache ist, dass Flüchtlinge, Zuwanderung und Integration nach 89 in unserer Gesellschaft kein Thema waren und dass wir glauben irgend ein Recht auf den uns angeborenen Wohlstand zu haben.


----------



## Poulton (2. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das sich die ganze Diskussion hier immer weiter hochschaukelt und einer nach dem anderen über die Strenge schlägt.


Dagegen hilft eine gut gepflegte Ignore-Liste. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




---------------
Palim palim: Besorgte Bürger zeigen sich mal wieder von ihrer Schokoladenseiten: Shitstorm nach Kopftuch-Cover: „Braune Wirrkopfe“ attackieren G+J und die Eltern-Redaktion › Meedia


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (2. März 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Dagegen hilft eine gut gepflegte Ignore-Liste.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Und am Ende diskutierst du nur noch mit dir selber. Das bringt doch niemanden etwas.
Einfach nicht auf die Provozierungen reagieren hilft dagegen. 

Die mutmasslichen Einbrecher lebten in Berliner Fluchtlingsheim –  B.Z. Berlin


----------



## Nightslaver (2. März 2016)

dippich schrieb:


> 80% sind aber eben solche, daran gibt es nichts zu relativieren!!!!



Laut Schätzungen von offiziellen Quellen sind  nur etwa 40% Flüchtlinge die hier ankommen aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen nach Deutschland gekommen, oder kommen aus Staaten wo die Aussicht auf Asyl nahe 0 ist und haben daher im Grunde kein Recht auf Asyl, der Rest wäre durchaus in die Kategorie Asylsuchende einzuordnen.
Allerdings muss man bedenken das 40%, bei 1,3 Millionen Ankommenden, 520.000 Menschen sind, also mehr als eine halbe Million die hier her kommen obwohl sie keinen "begründeten" Anspruch haben.

Quelle: Fluchtlingskrise: 4  Prozent der Fluchtlinge wohl ohne Aussicht auf Asyl | ZEIT ONLINE 

Und unsere Merkel trägt durchaus eine signifikante Schuld an dieser Situation. Natürlich lässt sich dabei nur schwer in Zahlen validieren wieviele Personen daovon im einzelnen genau betroffen sind, aber ihre Aussage "Es gebe keine Obergrenze für Flüchtlinge!" und "Jeder Syrer werde in Deutschland Asyl bekommen!" waren faktisch eine Art Freibrief für jeden der ein "unbegründetes" Interesse daran hat und es sich leisten kann nach Deutschland zu gelangen.
Weil noch unkomplizierte konnte man es denn Menschen im Grunde nicht machen, vor allem da sich diese Info über das Internet schnell wie ein Lauffeuer verbreitete, genau wie die Umstände das momentan keine Registrierung der Flüchtlinge stattfindet und auch es wohl leicht sei, wenn man keine Ausweispapiere hat, oder flasche Dokumente aufgenommen zu werden, man müsse nur behaupten man sei syrischer Flüchtling.
Was auch viele syrische Flüchtlinge 2015 von der Balkanroute berichtet haben, das viele Menschen unterwegs sind die sich als syrische Flüchtlinge ausgeben, aber vom Akzent und ihrem gebaren definitiv keine Syrer sein können, sondern ehr Nordafrikaner sind.
Zudem scheint es auch ein blühendes Geschäft mit gefälschten syrischen Pässen zu geben:

Flüchtlingskrise: Geschäft mit den gefälschten Pässen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Merkels Äußerungen waren absolut unbedacht und leichtsinnig und haben es im Grunde erst so einfach gemacht das soviele unberechtigte Menschen unkompliziert nach Deutschland gelangen konnten. Denn auch auch wenn ihre Aussage das es keine Obergrenze gibt und den syrischen Flüchtlingen geholfen werden muss richtig ist macht man so eine Aussage nicht so leichtfertig, in dieser Form, in aller Öffentlichkeit! Man hätte einfach die Syrer die 2015 über denn Balkan kamen still und unauffällig aufnehmen sollen, ohne ihre große und fehlgeleitete Einladung dazu!

Denn erst dieses Satement, davon bin ich persöhnlich überzeugt, hat diese "Wirtschaftstourismus"  auf der Balkanroute überhaupt ausgelöst und Deutschland somit einen Haufen Menschen eingehandelt die wir nun irgendwie wieder zurück schicken müssten was oft mangels Papieren, oder gefälschten Papieren, dem Verhalten der Herkunftsstaaten und der unsaglich trägen und langwierigen deutschen Bürokratie zur Mamutaufgabe wird und meist am Ende dann doch daran scheitert das bis ein endgültige Ablehnung auf dem Klageweg, welchen die Flüchtlinge nach einer Ablehung bestreiten, getroffen wird soviele Jahre vergangen sind das am Ende die Ablehnung doch wieder nichtig ist weil man sagt das diese Menschen jetzt bereits soviele Jahre hier sind das die Ablehnung damit hinfällig wird...

Und das eigentlich traurige daran, die Syrer die wirklich hilfebedrüftig wären leiden mit unter dieser Situation und bekommen nur eigenschrenkt die Hilfe die sie eigentlich nötig hätten, das ist das was wirklich traurig daran ist!
Und alles nur weil diese Frau die uns als Kanzelerin vertritt nicht in der Lage war ihr Mundwerk mit Bedacht zu verwenden!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. März 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Dagegen hilft eine gut gepflegte Ignore-Liste.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ist das nicht der Beginn aller Probleme? Man ignoriert, schaut weg und lässt gewähren. 
So entstehen im Großen Parallengesellschaften, zu allen Seiten, links, rechts, religiös,
arm, reich, .....

Ist es nicht ein Segen, zumindest hier miteinander reden zu können? Ich würde nie in
ein Kameradschaftshaus gehen, aber hier scheinen einige mitzuschreiben. Es gibt
einen guten Einblick in Gedankenstrukturen. Gegenseitiger Respekt beginnt damit,
jede Meinung erst einmal anzuhören. Erst wenn es pauschalierende Diskriminierungen
werden, kann man auch mal "stopp" sagen.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...Allerdings muss man bedenken das 40%, bei  1,3 Millionen Ankommenden, 520.000 Menschen sind, also mehr als eine  halbe Million die hier her kommen obwohl sie keinen "begründeten"  Anspruch haben....


Darum werden sie auch wieder abgeschoben  werden. In einem Rechtsstaat darf man
 aber ein Verfahren beginnen, auch  wenn die Aussichten gering sind. Wenn aber 60% 
anerkannte Kriegsflüchtlinge oder Asylanten sind, ist die Diffamierung als Sozialtourist 
was? Genau, widerlich und zynisch. Satire darf das, aber dann sollte es deutlich gemacht
werden.


----------



## Threshold (2. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und alles nur weil diese Frau die uns als Kanzelerin vertritt nicht in der Lage war ihr Mundwerk mit Bedacht zu verwenden!



Ich würde eher sagen, weil Miss Teflon das ganze zuvor schon versucht hat, jahrelang auszusitzen und ihr jetzt eben die Politik des starren Nichtstun vor die Füße fällt.
Und was macht Miss Teflon, wenn ihr was vor die Füße fällt? Irgendeinen Unsinn. 
Hat man ja gut beim Tsunami und dem plötzlichen Abschalten der Kernkraftwerke gesehen.


----------



## Woohoo (2. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ist das nicht der Beginn aller Probleme? Man ignoriert, schaut weg und lässt gewähren.
> So entstehen im Großen Parallengesellschaften, zu allen Seiten, links, rechts, religiös,
> arm, reich, .....
> 
> ...



Ah wieder eine feine alle Nazisspitze.


----------



## -Shorty- (2. März 2016)

Nunja, man muss sich aber auch Fragen weshalb diese Aussagen bezüglich der Obergrenze gemacht wurden. Ohne die entsprechende Opposition wäre diese Aussage doch gar nicht so getroffen worden oder? Warum wollte die eine Diskussion über Obergrenzen? Weil die Kriegsflüchtlinge, welche stillschweigend hätten aufgenommen werden können eben schon zuviel waren. Wenn nun alle Kriegsflüchtlinge, die mit von uns gelieferten Waffen vertrieben wurden nach Asyl fragen, wäre hier der Teufel los. Darum gleich über eine Obergrenze diskutieren, wer weiß was noch so kommt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. März 2016)

-Shorty- schrieb:


> Nunja, man muss sich aber auch Fragen weshalb diese Aussagen bezüglich der Obergrenze gemacht wurden. .


Alle Wege sind erst einmal neutral, solange sie von der Mehrheit getragen werden.

Wir könnten das Asylrecht abschaffen, bedarf einer einfachen 2/3 Mehrheit in
Bundestag und Bundesrat. Wir könnten einwanderungszahlen festsetzen, wir
könnten auch stur schalten oder, wir nehmen Menschen temporär auf, versorgen
sie mit unseren Überschüssen, und wenn wenn sie in naher Zukunft zurück gehen, 
haben wir ein paar Freunde mehr. Wer hier extrem gut integriert ist, wird bleiben
dürfen.

Letzteres erscheint mir als sinnvollste Lösung, leider ziehen nicht alle mit.


----------



## Nightslaver (2. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Darum werden Sie auch wieder abgeschoben  werden. In einem Rechtsstaat darf man
> aber ein Verfahren beginnen, auch  wenn die Aussichten gering sind.



Soviel zur Theorie und wie sieht die Praxis aus? Die macht denn Eindruck als sei es nicht selten so das selbst abgelehnte Menschen dann doch hier bleiben, das liegt oft daran das der Klageweg in Deutschland wie gesagt enorm langwierig ist, bis ein Urteil gefällt wurde können mehrere Jahre vergehen (mindestens 5 sollen wohl keine Seltenheit sein, wobei ich das nicht mit Quellen belegen kann das es so ist).
Und selbst dann schaffen es die Bundesländer oft noch nicht die Personen auch wirklich abzuschieben, so das wir eine Menge Menschen hier haben die eigentlich garnicht hier sein sollten, man geht von bis zu 200.000 Menschen aus die eigentlich alleine 2015 abgeschoben sein sollten, es aber nicht sind.

Oft werden sie es aber nicht und das nicht nur jetzt während der aktuellen Flüchtlingskrise:

Auslander: Wer einmal in Deutschland ist, wird selten abgeschoben
(das dort beschriebene war auch schon vor der aktuellen Krise oft der Fall)

Nach all diesen Dingen also, wie wahrscheinlich ist es da das von denn aktuell 40%, die eigentlich nicht hier sein sollten, wir auch nur annähernd die meisten (sagen wir 80%) auch wieder dahin zurück führen wo sie hergekommen sind?
Es scheint ehr gering, wie die Praxis zeigt...



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn aber 60%
> anerkannte Kriegsflüchtlinge oder Asylanten sind, ist die Diffamierung als Sozialtourist
> was? Genau, widerlich und zynisch. Satire darf das, aber dann sollte es deutlich werden



Ich habe auch nicht behauptet das ich das anders sehe, aber mir ist meine Zeit zu kostbar hier Don Quijote in einem Forum zu spielen um irgendwelche Menschen die das anders sehen vom Gegenteil zu überzeugen. Ich möchte hier eigentlich diskutieren und die Standpunkte von anderen hören und nicht Tonband spielen und denn immer gleichen Punkt dauerwiederholen so wie du das machst....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Soviel zur Theorie und wie sieht die Praxis aus? ....


Abschiebung ohne Ende, zum Teil mit unerträglicher Härte, wenn Kinder hier geboren wurden:
nobordercamp 2 12 koln/dusseldorf>> Blog Archive
 >> Sammelabschiebungen von Dusseldorf nach Ex-Jugoslawien (Stand Mai 2 12)


----------



## Leob12 (2. März 2016)

Aegon schrieb:


> Da sieht man mal wieder schön, wie hier mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird. Der "kackscheißebraune Nazi" wird gebannt und der "grünversiffte Linke" nicht


Welche Forenregeln wurden denn vom grünversifften Linken gebrochen? 



Woohoo schrieb:


> Man konnte leider nichts anderes erwarten. file:///C:\Users\MARCON~1\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image002.gif
> Das Prozedere des "Schiffe aufhalten (vor der Weiterfahrt stoppen) und zu aller letzt schießen" wurde beschränkt auf "Schiffe einfach abknallen".


Das hat er so im Originalwortlaut nicht geschrieben. 


Aegon schrieb:


> Mir geht es garnicht so sehr darum, dass er gebannt wurde. Das kann ich gerade noch so nachvollziehen, auch wenn die Aussagen wie von Woohoo angemerkt teilweise wie zu erwarten (da es ja schon von den Politikern vorgemacht wird file:///C:\Users\MARCON~1\AppData\Local\Temp\msohtmlclip1\01\clip_image003.gif) umgedeutet und -gebogen wurden. Nur war der Gebannte bei weitem nicht der einzige mit extremen Aussagen (Stichwort gleiches Recht für alle).


Zeig mir den Post wo andere den Tod von hunderten Menschen fordern. Und andere extreme Aussagen, wär doch interessant. 
Ja, ich such dir mal eben den Post raus, in dem sich der user auch so wunderbar präzise und völlig eindeutig ausgedrückt hat. Dass er danach alles relativieren will, sollte klar sein. 
Siehe sein Post hier um 14:51: 
http://extreme.pcgameshardware.de/w...ige-fluechtlings-und-asylproblematik-100.html
Zitat: „Du hast die Überlebenden nicht am Hacken. Schiff versenken, den Rest erledigt das Mittelmeer.

Wer sich in Gefahr begibt, kommt darin um“

Mir ist schon klar, ich diffamiere wo ich nur kann und saug mir alles aus den Fingern. Ihn als rechts zu bezeichnen ist ja völlig aus der Luft gegriffen nehme ich an, oder?


----------



## Nightslaver (2. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Abschiebung ohne Ende, zum Teil mit unerträglicher Härte, wenn Kinder hier geboren wurden:
> nobordercamp 212 koln/dusseldorf>> Blog Archive
> >> Sammelabschiebungen von Dusseldorf nach Ex-Jugoslawien (Stand Mai 212)



Ich lese da nichts von "Ohne Ende" sondern meist geht es da um Abschiebungen im Bereich von einigen hundert / tausend Menschen im Jahr.
Das ist aber nur ein Bruchteil der Menschen die abgeschoben werden sollten und müssten im Rahmen der "Gesamtproblematik" nicht durchgeführter Abschiebungen.

Was die Härte angeht, mag das zwar erstmal hart sein, aber wie willst du es anders handhaben wenn die Eltern nunmal abgelehnt wurden? Die Kinder kannst du schlecht alleine in Deutschland zurück lassen und denn Eltern nur deshalb eine Anerkennung zu geben weil das Kind hier geboren ist bin ich kein Fan von, ganz ehrlich.
So mag es zwar hart sein aber halt die einzig praktikable Lösung.


----------



## Woohoo (2. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Abschiebung ohne Ende, zum Teil mit unerträglicher Härte, wenn Kinder hier geboren wurden:
> *nobordercamp 212* koln/dusseldorf>> Blog Archive
> >> Sammelabschiebungen von Dusseldorf nach Ex-Jugoslawien (Stand Mai 212)


 
Was für eine Quelle. 

"Abschiebungen sind zum Kotzen"
 "Critical Whitness"

Wiki zu CW:

 Zuweilen führten Versuche, Grundsätze von Critical Whiteness in die  politische Arbeit zu integrieren, zu sektiererischen Versuchen, mit  Redeverboten Kommunikation zu regeln. Dies geschah etwa während eines  *„No-Border-Camps“ in Köln 2012.*
Hier sollten eigentlich die Bedürfnisse solcher Menschen diskutiert  werden, die nach Deutschland flüchten mussten. Menschen, die im Sinne  der Critical-whiteness-Debatte in ihren Redebeiträgen „falsche“ Begriffe  verwandten, wurden von einer Art *Critical-whiteness-Polizei*  unterbrochen, weiße Menschen durften von schwarzen Menschen jederzeit  unterbrochen werden.[SUP][55][/SUP] Träger von *Dreadlocks  wurden aufgefordert, diese abzuschneiden, da diese Haartracht nur  „people of colour“ zustehe und ansonsten „kultureller Kannibalismus“  sei.*[SUP][56][/SUP] Flüchtlinge wurden aufgrund ihres _weißen_ Verhaltens kritisiert[SUP][57][/SUP], zudem wurden, so genannte, „Schutzräume für People of Colour“ geschaffen.[SUP][58][/SUP]

Kultureller Kannibalismus bei Haaren. Kultureller Kannibalismus oh ha wenn der Begriff mal von "der falschen Seite" verwendet wird.

Fluchtlinge: Die Tricks gegen Abschiebung - DIE WELT


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (2. März 2016)

Sachsens stellvertretender Ministerpräsident äußert Vermutungen zur Polizei. Wenn deren Neutralität nicht mehr vorhanden ist, wird es kompliziert. Der "Schiedrichter" sollte immer unparteiisch bleiben, auch wenn es manchmal schwer fällt. Mal sehen, was aus der Diskussion wird. Es wäre ganz hilfreich, wenn der Polizeidienst für andere Bevölkerungsgruppen geöffnet würde, die aktuell vor allem am Deutschtest scheitern. 

Sachsen: Polizei sympathisiert laut Minister Martin Dulig mit Pegida - SPIEGEL ONLINE
_"...Er frage sich, "ob die Sympathien für Pegida und die AfD innerhalb der  sächsischen Polizei größer sind als im Bevölkerungsdurchschnitt", sagte  er der Wochenzeitung "Die Zeit"..."_



Woohoo schrieb:


> ... weiße Menschen durften von schwarzen Menschen jederzeit  unterbrochen werden....


In einer räumlich  abgeschlossenen und zeitlich begrenzten Veranstaltung ist es durchaus eine Methode, um Menschen, die es überhaupt nicht gewohnt sind, reden zu dürfen oder das ihnen gar zugehört wird, den kurzen Respekt zu geben, jederzeit ihre Meinung sagen zu können. Das öffnet die Menschen. Niemand ist gezwungen, zu solchen geschlossenen Veranstaltungen zu gehen. ich habe mir vor zwei Jahren mal ähnliches in Amsterdam angetan und mit 400 Leuten auf engstem Raum drei Tage nach anderen, aber ähnlichen Regeln, verlebt. Ich war vorher absolut angepisst von den Ideen, hinterher hat es sich als eine friedliche und menschenwürdige kurze Zeitspanne herausgestellt. 

Schau Dir diesen Menschen an, oberster Richter und lebt unter anderem  in Angst, etwas zu sagen, weil er keine Lust auf Diskriminierung wegen seiner Aussprache hat.
Supreme Court: Bundesrichter bricht nach zehn Jahren sein „Schweigegelubde“ - Amerika - FAZ
_"...In seinen Memoiren erklärte er außerdem, bereits am College wenige  Fragen gestellt zu haben, weil er sich eingeschüchtert fühlte und  Komplexe wegen seines Südstaatenakzents hatte..."_

Und darum lohnt es, Menschen in bestimmten Situationen mehr Rechte als anderen zu geben, um ihnen Sicherheit und Ruhe zu geben. Es geht um wenige Stunden, wo ist das Problem? Es ist nichts weiter als ein psychologisches Experiment, um Menschen dazu zu bringen, mitzudiskutieren und endlich mal ganz offen ihre Meinung zu sagen.



dippich schrieb:


> Achso, welche Verpflichtungen haben die denn, in  den vielen Gewerbegebieten, um die A.heime, ist nicht einer von  Asylanten beschäftigt,


Flüchtlinge, Menschen im Asylverfahren und Menschen mit einer  Duldung bekommen KEINE Arbeitserlaubnis. Das ist ja gerade die Krux an  der Sache. Das kannst Du doch den Leuten nicht vorwerfen. Sie dürfen gar nicht arbieten .... Das wurde gerade etwas erleichtert:
Gemeinnutzige Gesellschaft zur Unterstutzung Asylsuchender e.V.: ARBEITSERLAUBNIS: Fluchtlinge durfen fruher arbeiten


----------



## Nightslaver (3. März 2016)

Zusammenfassung der Maischberger Diskusionsrunde über Trump die mMn. auch Paralellen zu der Situation in Europa und Deutschland erkennen lässt:

Donald Trumps Aufstieg zum Top-Kandidaten: Wer versteht die Amerikaner?



> Eher Zerknirscht, aber nicht minder überrascht zeigt sich dagegen der  ehemalige US-Botschafter John Kornblum, der zwar wie immer die  berufsmäßige Zurückhaltung eines Top-Diplomaten ausstrahlt, aber in  seinen Worten sehr deutlich wird.
> "Man hat die Tiefe der Unzufriedenheit unterschätzt", betont der Botschafter im Ruhestand und *warnt*  davor, Trumps Aufstieg als ein rein amerikanisches Problem zu  begreifen. "Das ist nicht nur ein amerikanisches Problem, das ist auch  ein europäisches Problem".





> Für *einen amerikanischen Berlusconi* hält Kornblum  Trump. "Es gibt Angst in der Gesellschaft und er spielt auf diese  Angst". Genau deshalb fordere er Dinge, wie eine große Mauer an der  Grenze zu Mexiko. Genau solche Dinge seien, "was Herr und Frau  Kleinbürger in Amerika denken".
> Natürlich sei das *Populismus* *pur*, betont Kornblum. Allerdings: "Ein Krimineller ist er nicht" - und: "Er ist auch kein Rassist."





> Doch so krude die Argumentation vom missverstandenen Trump ist, der erstmal mit *wüsten Parolen*  gegen das Establishment zu Felde ziehen müsse, um dann sein wahres Ich  zu zeigen - dennoch beschreibt die Trump-Befürworterin ein Phänomen,  über das sich alle in der Runde einig sind.
> Trumps Aufstieg wird  als ein Indiz für eine tiefe Verunsicherung innerhalb der amerikanischen  Gesellschaft angesehen, einen Widerwillen gegen das Establishment, der  nicht nur Trump, sondern auch einen Bernie Sanders groß gemacht hat.



Auch die Erfolge der AfD kann man und solltem an in einem ehnlichen Licht sehen und sollte es vieleicht auch. Auch hier greift die AfD die Ängste und Gedanken der Kleinbürger auf und instrumentalisiert sie und auch hier hat unser etabliertes politisches Establishment nichts vernünftiges entgegen zu setzen.
Und auch wenn hier nicht direkt zu befürchten ist das die AfD "Präsident"  werden wird ist es doch eine tiefe gesellschaftliche Spaltung die hier zugange ist, eine die die gesellschaftliche Ruhe bedroht und für weitere Verunsicherung sorgen kann und den Populisten in die Karten spielt.


----------



## Poulton (3. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sie dürfen gar nicht arbieten


Das ist nicht ganz falsch, aber auch nicht ganz richtig. Richtig ist, sie dürfen keine reguläre Beschäftigung haben, falsch ist, sie dürfen gar nicht arbeiten. 


> Nach dem Asylbewerberleistungsgesetz können Sie, wenn Sie nicht arbeiten, verpflichtet werden, “gemeinnützige Arbeit” zu leisten (§ 5 AsylbLG). Oft sind dies Putz- oder Aufräumarbeiten im Wohnheim, aber auch andere Arbeiten sind möglich, zum Beispiel Laubharken im städtischen Park. Nach dem Wortlaut des § 5 Abs. 3 AsylbLG sollen die Arbeitsgelegenheiten zeitlich und räumlich so sein, dass sie auf zumutbare Weise und zumindest stundenweise ausgeübt werden können. Durch diese Formulierung ist klargestellt, dass eine Vollzeittätigkeit[47] sowie eine zeitlich unangemessene Tätigkeit ausgeschlossen sind.[48] Dabei ist eine Arbeitszeit von 24,5 Stunden nicht offensichtlich rechtswidrig. [49]
> 
> [...]
> 
> Wenn Sie Leistungen nach § 2 AsylbLG erhalten (siehe Kapitel 9.4) sind Sie nicht mehr zu gemeinnütziger Arbeit nach § 5 AsylbLG verpflichtet.[55]


Quelle


Edit: Wenn ich mir die ganzen "wenn" und "aber" betrachte, kommt mir das Haus, das Verrückte macht wieder in den Sinn...


----------



## beren2707 (3. März 2016)

*Moderative Anmerkung:*

Um das hier nochmal deutlich zu machen: Beiträge zu persönlichen Streitigkeiten/Ignore-Vorlieben gehören nicht hier hin. Wer einen Kleinkrieg untereinander führen möchte, soll dazu die PN-Funktion nutzen.

Nochmal zur Erinnerung: Wir haben hier ein gestaffeltes Karten- und Punktesystem. Ein Erstverstoß führt nicht zur Sperre, bei Wiederholungsfällen greifen jedoch immer höhere Sperren, wenn man sich nicht lange genug unter Kontrolle hat. Diskussionen bzgl. Regelauslegung, Wirken der Moderation o.ä. gehören nicht hier her, dafür ist der vorgesehene Bereich zu nutzen.

Entsprechende Beiträge wurden entfernt/gekürzt.

Mit den besten Grüßen
beren2707


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. März 2016)

Flüchtlinge: Donald Tusk warnt Wirtschaftsmigranten vor Reise nach Europa - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sachsens stellvertretender Ministerpräsident äußert Vermutungen zur Polizei. Wenn deren Neutralität nicht mehr vorhanden ist, wird es kompliziert. Der "Schiedrichter" sollte immer unparteiisch bleiben, auch wenn es manchmal schwer fällt. Mal sehen, was aus der Diskussion wird. Es wäre ganz hilfreich, wenn der Polizeidienst für andere Bevölkerungsgruppen geöffnet würde, die aktuell vor allem am Deutschtest scheitern.


Flüchtlinge als Polizisten ?  Dann können wir den "Laden" ja gleich  dichtmachen. 
Sachsen stellvertretener Ministerpräsident ist auch in der SPD und hat einen Sohn mit Kontakten zum linken Rand...
Und seit wann müssen Polizisten das wählen, was der Regierung genehm ist ? Solange sie im Dienst nichts sagen können sie machen was sie wollen.


----------



## Dennisth (3. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Andere wiederum interessieren sich nicht für die Probleme der Deutschen. Frag doch z.B. mal die Leute, die zusammen mit 4000 arabischen Asylbewerben in einem kleinen Kaff namen Neugraben-Fischbek leben müssen.
> 
> Fluchtlinge: Probleme des Zusammenlebens - YouTube



Nur mal so aus reiner Neugier: WANN lief das Video? so um 3 Uhr Montag morgens? 

Mal kurz zusammengefasst was das Video mir zeigt:
- Eine "Stadt" mit 2.000 Einwohnern bekommt da neben ein Neubaugebiet ein weiteres Neubaugebiet für mindestens 3.000 Flüchtlinge hin. Die Jetzigen 600 / 700 Flüchtlinge hausen im Obi. Die Einbrüche sind von 30 pro Jahr auf 130+ innerhalb von den ersten drei Quartalen 2015 gestiegen. Gibt bestimmt keinen Zusammenhang hierzu. 
- Ein Dorf mit 600 Bürgern bekommt nicht wie geplant 500-700 Flüchtlinge vorgesetzt sondern mindestens 2.000... Auf der Bürgerversammlung hat man dann von einer "Verantwortung den Flüchtlingen" gegenüber geredet, aber diese Worte sind von einer Innenministerin gekommen, die ja da nicht wohnt. Der Bürgermeister ist in tränen ausgebrochen. 

Was sieht man denn noch in diesem Video?
- Man sieht im Beitrag komischerweise fast keine Frauen oder Kinder. Frauen wurden soweit ich es gesehen habe auch nicht einmal interviewt. Aber ich bilde mir das bestimmt nur ein, dass 90 % der "Flüchtlinge" männlich sind... 
- Mehrere Ladendiebstähle die von Flüchtlingen begangen wurden. Polizei denkt nicht, dass es Konsequenzen für diese "Flüchtlinge" haben wird. Einer wurde auch schon mit zwei verschiedenen Identitäten festgenommen.  
- Ein Ladendieb, "Flüchtling" aus Tunesien, versucht sich zu erklären: "Ich will nicht stehlen, aber ich habe Hunger. Mein Geld ist alle und ich muss zwei Tage warten bis ich neues bekomme." <-- Ja ich finde auch von 340,00 € pro Monat kann man nur sehr schwer leben, wenn man ja so viele Euros an Ausgaben, es sind 0,00 €, hat.  (Quelle: Oben das Video -> ab 25:35)
- Man sieht viele Smartphones 

So und jetzt mal wieder ein paar nette Fragen bezüglich der "Flüchtlinge":
- Wieso wird, wie in dem Video angedeutet, immer wieder gemeint Deutschland hätte die Pflicht oder gar die moralische Pflicht diese "Flüchtlinge" aufzunehmen? Haben wir die zum Krieg gezwungen? Ist es diese lächerliche Schuld weil vor über 70 Jahren  jemand ganz große *piep* gebaut hat obwohl es schon mehrere Generationen her ist? 
- Wieso werden straffällige "Flüchtlinge" nicht direkt verhaftet, deren Asylantrag direkt abgelehnt und eingesperrt bis sie ZEITNAH abgeschoben werden?
- Wieso wird hier von einigen ständig immer gefragt: "Wie steht denn die AfD zum Thema xxx?"? Die anderen Parteien haben komischerweise auch nicht zu allem was brauchbares zu sagen und das stört dann komischerweise keinen. 

Jetzt die Ultimative Frage:
- Wie stellt ihr euch das denn vor, wenn unsere Grenze dicht ist und wir das selbe Bild haben wie an der mazedonisch-griechischen Grenze haben? Sollen wir diese, ähmm, ungebetenen Gäste vielleicht einfach ins Land lassen und die mit ihrer Gewalt alles machen lassen was sie wollen, nur weil sie ja "Flüchtlinge", die vor Krieg und Terror fliehen, sind?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. März 2016)

WAS IST IN SACHSEN LOS?: "Dies ist ein Wendepunkt" | ZEIT ONLINE
Dürfen Polizisten jetzt nur noch seine Partei wählen, oder was ?
Kein Wunder, dass die SPD bei uns in Sachsen 2014 nur noch 12% erreicht hat.


----------



## Woohoo (3. März 2016)

Dennisth schrieb:


> - Wie stellt ihr euch das denn vor, wenn unsere Grenze dicht ist und wir das selbe Bild haben wie an der mazedonisch-griechischen Grenze haben?



Man will doch nicht etwa eine pragmatische Diskussion führen bei solchen Bildern an der Grenze von Madzedonien. Gegen diese Aufopferung kommen wir nicht an. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_Die 15-Jährige, die in der vergangenen Woche einen Bundespolizisten im  Hauptbahnhof Hannover niedergestochen hat, könnte Sympathisantin des  "Islamischen Staates" (IS) sein. Nach Recherchen des NDR hat sie Bezüge  zu der Terrorgruppe. "Focus Online" berichtete heute zudem, dass das  Mädchen, eine Deutsche mit marokkanischen Wurzeln, bis vor Kurzem im  türkisch-syrischen Grenzgebiet unterwegs gewesen sei. Erst jüngst habe  ihre Mutter sie zurückgeholt._
15-jahrige Messerstecherin hat IS-Verbindungen | NDR.de - Nachrichten - Niedersachsen - Hannover/Weser-Leinegebiet


----------



## Nightslaver (3. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Andere wiederum interessieren sich nicht für die Probleme der Deutschen. Frag doch z.B.  mal die Leute, die zusammen mit 4000 arabischen Asylbewerben in einem kleinen Kaff namen Neugraben-Fischbek leben müssen.
> 
> Fluchtlinge: Probleme des Zusammenlebens - YouTube






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rolk (3. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Flüchtlinge: Donald Tusk warnt Wirtschaftsmigranten vor Reise nach Europa - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Na hoffentlich fühlt sich nicht jemand bestimmtes dazu animiert dem etwas entgegenzusetzen und erneut einzuladen.


----------



## Woohoo (3. März 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich fühlt sich nicht jemand bestimmtes dazu animiert dem etwas entgegenzusetzen und erneut einzuladen.



Kann das Merkel auch mal bitte so deutlich äußern im TV, Twitter, FB und co oder lässt Sie andere die "Drecksarbeit" machen damit Sie weiterhin moralisch überlegen sein darf.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. März 2016)

*Dennisth*

Auf die von dir zitierten Zahlen will ich mich jetzt nicht festlegen, aber die Flüchtlingspolitik der Kanzlerin ist in jedem Falle eine Zumutung für jene Deutsche, die mit tausenden Flüchtlingen in der Nachbarschaft ihren Alltag leben müssen, weil es von oben über ihre Köpfe hinweg entschieden wurde. Die Grundstücks- und Hauswerte sinken, die Bürger fühlen sich belästigt, weil die Flüchtlinge auf den örtlichen Straßen rumhängen, die lokale Kriminalitätsrate explodiert etc.

Auch das ist ein Aspekt, den man bei der "Willkommenskultur" berücksichtigen muss,  besonders wenn es um die Bewertung geht, inwieweit Merkels Politik der offenen Grenzen überhaupt für Deutschland tragbar ist. Es geht nicht nur um die Probleme von den armen Flüchtlingen, sondern auch um die Probleme mit den armen Flüchtlingen.


----------



## Rolk (3. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Kann das Merkel auch mal bitte so deutlich äußern im TV, Twitter, FB und co oder lässt Sie andere die "Drecksarbeit" machen damit Sie weiterhin moralisch überlegen sein darf.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Die kann gerade nicht, weil sie mit drei Schiffen der 4. Flotte unterwegs ist die Flüchtlinge aus Griechenland abzuholen. 

Aber mal im ernst, ein paar klare Worte von Merkel sind sowas von überfällig. Lieber die moralisch überlegene spielen und weiter eiern wie bisher.


----------



## Bester_Nick (3. März 2016)

Wenn ich vor die Tür gehe und finde mich inmitten von zahlreichen Arabern ohne Deutschkenntnisse wieder, dann ist das nicht mehr mein Land, um mal in dem Jargon der Kanzlerin zu argumentieren. Da könnte mir auch Merkels moralische Überlegenheit nicht helfen. Interessant ist auch, dass Merkel immer sagt,  dass Diskussionen wichtig sind und verschiedene Meinungen zur Politik respektiert werden müssen. Das lässt sich natürlich leicht sagen, wenn letztendlich jedes Mal nur ihre Argumente zählen und alles gemäß ihrer Meinung läuft. Das finde ich ein wenig heuchlerisch. _Ja, ihr könnt über alles reden und ihr könnt alles wollen, solange ihr nur am Ende das tut, was ich sage und will._ Macht man das so, wenn man moralisch überlegen ist?


----------



## Nightslaver (3. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Wenn ich vor die Tür gehe und finde mich inmitten von zahlreichen Arabern ohne Deutschkenntnisse wieder, dann ist das nicht mehr mein Land, um mal in dem Jargon der Kanzlerin zu argumentieren.


 
Also wirklich, wenn du in ein anderes Land kommst (vor die Tür gehst) musst du dich halt den Gegebenheiten und Geflogenheiten dort anpassen (die Sprache lernen). Wenn also die Mehrheit der Menschen vor deiner Tür arabisch spricht musst du halt arabisch lernen, schließlich brauchst du Sprache um mit Menschen kommunizieren zu können. Wo kommen wir denn auch hin wenn die Mehrheit sich an die Minderheit (Dich) anpassen soll? 

Wer Sarkasmus und Ironie findet darf sie behalten...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Flüchtlinge als Polizisten ?  Dann können wir den "Laden" ja gleich  dichtmachen.
> Sachsen stellvertretener Ministerpräsident ist auch in der SPD und hat einen Sohn mit Kontakten zum linken Rand...
> Und seit wann müssen Polizisten das wählen, was der Regierung genehm ist ? Solange sie im Dienst nichts sagen können sie machen was sie wollen.


Es ging mir nicht um Flüchtlinge, sondern um Deutsche, die in dritter Generation hier sind und die mit Fehlern wie 
"Wegen dem" oder "macht Sinn" zu viele Fehler im Deutschtest bekommen und nicht angenommen werden. ...

Es wäre sehr integrativ, wenn die Strukur unserer Polizei gesellschaftliche Strukturen abbilden würde, das beginnt
mit dem Frauenanteil und geht über andere Gruppen...


----------



## Nightslaver (3. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ging mir nicht um Flüchtlinge, sondern um Deutsche, die in dritter Generation hier sind und die mit Fehlern wie
> "Wegen dem" oder "macht Sinn" zu viele Fehler im Deutschtest bekommen und nicht angenommen werden. ...



Du willst also "hohe" Standards in denn Sprachanforderungen opfern nur damit die Nachkommen von Migranten in dritter Generation einen vergleichsweise anspruchsvollen Job anfangen können?
Ich finde da liegt der Fehler nicht bei den gestellten Anforderungen als mehr bei denn Bedingungen die dazu führen das jemand der hier bereits in 3ter Generation lebt die Anforderungen nicht schaft zu erfüllen wenn er diese Stelle antreten möchte.

Andere Kinder von Migranten schaffen es schließlich auch die Tests zu bestehen.


----------



## Poulton (3. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ging mir nicht um Flüchtlinge, sondern um Deutsche, die in dritter Generation hier sind und die mit Fehlern wie
> "Wegen dem" oder "macht Sinn" zu viele Fehler im Deutschtest bekommen und nicht angenommen werden. ...


Und wieviel Prozent der Toffel-Bewerber machen auch solche Fehler? Wer  die Anforderungen nicht erfüllt hat halt Pech. Von der grammatikalischen und orthografischen Richtigkeit eines Polizei- bzw. Einsatzberichts, hängt im Zweifelsfall die gesamte  Ermittlungsarbeit und das Gerichtsverfahren ab. Mit einer Verwässerung  ist daher niemanden geholfen.


Achtung eine Durchsage: Die Amtssprache ist deutsch.
In Gegenden mit nationalen Minderheiten, wie z.B. Sorben, ist zusätzlich noch deren Sprache Amtssprache.

-------------
Gesuchte Neonazis im Untergrund: Bildet sich eine neue Terrorzelle? | tagesschau.de


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ging mir nicht um Flüchtlinge, sondern um Deutsche, die in dritter Generation hier sind und die mit Fehlern wie
> "Wegen dem" oder "macht Sinn" zu viele Fehler im Deutschtest bekommen und nicht angenommen werden. ...


Wer in 3.  Generation immer noch solche Fehler macht, sollte auch nicht zur Polizei gehen. Ich kann ja verstehen wenn Leute die Deutsch als Fremdsprache gelernt haben solche Fehler machen, aber in 3. Generation sollte die Sprache des Landes in dem man lebt die Muttersprache sein.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es wäre sehr integrativ, wenn die Strukur unserer Polizei gesellschaftliche Strukturen abbilden würde, das beginnt
> mit dem Frauenanteil und geht über andere Gruppen...


Es gibt einfach nicht genug Frauen die zur Polizei wollen. Und was soll der Frauenanteil ändern ?

Studie: Frauenanteil in Chefpositionen seit zehn Jahren unverändert - Freie Presse
Sachsen führt übrigens die Liste an.  Liegt aber auch an der DDR-Vergangenheit.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Und wieviel Prozent der Toffel-Bewerber machen auch solche Fehler? Wer  die Anforderungen nicht erfüllt hat halt Pech. Von der grammatikalischen und orthografischen Richtigkeit eines Polizei- bzw. Einsatzberichts, hängt im Zweifelsfall die gesamte  Ermittlungsarbeit und das Gerichtsverfahren ab. Mit einer Verwässerung  ist daher niemanden geholfen.


Das sind zwei Seiten der Medaille, strukturiere Eindeutigkeit kann durchaus mit einem Rechtschreibfehler einhergehen.
Wenn ich natürlich an den Film "Brazil" denke und die folgenreiche Verwechselung eines Buchstabens (Buttle => Tuttle)
das Du natürlich nicht Unrecht. Ein wunderschöner Film übrigens, der "1984" gedanklich weiterspinnt und zu einem
Meisterwerk derFilmgeschichte geworden ist: Brazil (1985) – Wikipedia

Alleine schon die Szene mit dem Eintüten der Verdächtigen und der Gebühr, die Verdächtige für ihre Verhaftung zahlen 
müssten, sollte für jeden der mehr Härte fordernden Extremisten jenseits eines Rechtsstaates eine Freude sein.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> ..Es gibt einfach nicht genug Frauen  die zur Polizei wollen. Und was soll der Frauenanteil ändern  ?...


Zwei neuer Nachhilfekinder waren zu einem Praktikum bei der Polizei und haben wegen Frauenfeindlichkeit keine
Ausbildung begonnen. Was sich ändern würde erlebst Du tägich in jeder reinen Männerrunde, zu der Frauen kommen.
Sie werden moderater, nachdenklicher, menschlicher. Alles Dinge, die im täglichen Umgang sehr gut der Polizei mehr
Anerkennung bringen könnten (ich kenne dazu keine Untersuchung)


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Sie werden moderater, nachdenklicher, menschlicher.


Das stimmt so nicht, schau dir doch mal paar Politikerinnen an. Findest du die menschlicher und moderater als ihre männlichen Kollegen ?
Der einzige Unterschied liegt in der Formulierungsweise. Es gibt übrigens auch Studien bei denen Chefinnen ihre Mitarbeiterinnen öfter diskriminieren als Männer.


----------



## Rolk (3. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> ...Sie werden moderater, nachdenklicher, menschlicher...



Naja, es gibt auch Spezies die Frauen grundsätzlich in der Opferrolle sehen. Nicht die besten Voraussetzungen für weibliche Polizisten...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht, ....


Man kann aus einer statistischen Aussage nicht auf den Einzelfall zurückinterpretieren. Natürlich gibt es genügend Frauen, bei denen das Verhalten genau andersherum ist. 



Rolk schrieb:


> Naja, es gibt auch Spezies die Frauen grundsätzlich in der Opferrolle sehen. ...


Trotzdem erlebe ich es in der Stadt immer wieder sehr gut, wenn Polizisten im Duett "Ein Polizist, eine Polizisten" zusammen das beliebte Spiele "Guter Cop, schlechter Cop" spielen. Es war nur ein Beispiel. Und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ein Zentralafrikanischer Polizist seiner Zentralafrikanischen "Klientel" deutlicher klar machen kann, wo Grenzen überschritten wurden und wie man die Klientel kulturell am effektivsten angeht. Es ist nur ein Gedanke. Es ging auch mehr um die Polizei selber. Wenn sie internationaler würde, sollte auch die Toleranz der Polizei gegenüber Freemden steigen, so der Ansatz.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das stimmt so nicht, schau dir doch mal paar Politikerinnen an. Findest du die menschlicher und moderater als ihre männlichen Kollegen ?
> Der einzige Unterschied liegt in der Formulierung. Es gibt übrigens auch Studien bei denen Chefinnen ihre Mitarbeiterinnen öfter diskriminieren als Männer.



Auch weibliche Polizeibeamte unterscheiden sich im Verhalten nicht spürbar von ihren männlichen Kollegen.

Überhaupt, nur jemand der sehr naiv oder verblendet ist, glaubt das sich dadurch in Berufen / Positionen in denen Frauen akzeptiert sind mehr "Menschlichkeit" durch die Anwesenheit von Frauen einstellt.
Frauen sind auch nur Menschen und verhalten sich im wesentlichen nicht groß anders als Männer, wenn man sie lässt.
Das man Frauen mehr Menschlichkeit und Einfühlungsvermögen unterstellt ist lediglich etwas was unsere Gesellschaft der Rolle der Frau gerne andichtet und was sich Kampfemanzen / radikale Feministen auch nur zu gerne zu eigen machen um die Schlechtheit des männlichen Geschlchts zu belegen und zu "beweisen" wieviel besser doch die Welt mit mehr "gleichmütigen" Frauen wäre, obwohl es dafür überhaupt keinen Beleg gibt und dort wo die Frau gleich akzeptiert wie der Mann ist es sogar gegenteilige Anzeichen gibt.

Kurz um, die Welt wäre keine wesentlich andere nur weil Frauen gleichberechtigt sind, es gäbe nur etwas weniger berufliche und gesellschaftliche Diskreminierung.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> . Und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ein Zentralafrikanischer Polizist seinerZentralafrikanischen Klientel deutlicher klar machen kann, wo Grenzen überschritten wurden und wie man die Klientel kulturel an besten angeht.


Das "Zentralafrikanische Klientel" hat in Deutschland aber Respekt vor der *deutschen Polizei z*u haben und nicht nur vor den "eigenen" Leuten.

Also mal wieder "Zwangsbereicherung" für die Polizei...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2016)

Das wäre jetzt die Diskussion "Dickkopf" versus "innovativer Lösung". 

Die Menschen sollen einfach Respekt vor ihren Mitmenschen haben, 
hat dummerweise kaum einer, oder was ist ein nötigender Mob?


----------



## Poulton (3. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Zwei neuer Nachhilfekinder waren zu einem Praktikum bei der Polizei und haben wegen Frauenfeindlichkeit keine
> Ausbildung begonnen.


Und wie repräsentativ ist der von dir  geschilderte Fall für die gesamte Landespolizei deines Bundeslandes,  oder wenn es bei der Bundespolizei war, für diese? Das ist für mich auf der  selben Stufe wie: "_Zwei Asylbewerber prügelten sich. Folglich sind alle Asylbewerber gewalttätig._"



> Was sich ändern würde erlebst Du tägich in jeder reinen Männerrunde, zu der Frauen kommen.
> Sie werden moderater, nachdenklicher, menschlicher.


Dann verkehrst du in anderen Kreisen als ich.


Edit: jungle-world.com - Archiv -  8/2 16 - Disko - Das Problem liegt in der Antiaufklarung. Uber die Grenzen des Postfeminismus
jungle-world.com - Archiv -  6/2 16 - Disko - Der intersektionelle Feminismus kann die Ubergriffe von Koln nicht erklaren


----------



## Nightslaver (3. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das wäre jetzt die Diskussion "Dickkopf" versus "innovativer Lösung".



Ich erkenne daran jetzt nicht die "Innovation"?
Wo ist die? 
Ich sehe nur das du forderst das man vor der Dummheit kapituliert und sich dann halt an die Dummheit anpasst, wie schon ehnlich bei der Forderung im Einstellungstest für Polizisten die Kriterien für die Deutschkentnisse runter zu setzen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. März 2016)

Bei der Polizei wird auch immer öfter körperliche Einsatzfähigkeit benötigt.
Bei Ausschreitungen kann man doch keine "zierlichen Polizistinnen" hinschicken. Es gibt da Ausnahmen aber man kann eben nicht ändern, dass Frauen körperlich nicht für sowas "ausgelegt" sind. 

Und der Respekt von den nordafrikanischen Kriminellen ist gegenüber Polizistinnen auch nochmals geringer als der gegenüber ihren Kollegen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> ... und sich dann halt an die Dummheit anpasst...


Du weisst, was Du damit gerade gesagt hast, oder? Um Dummheit geht es nicht, sondern kulturell anderen Umgang mit Dingen oder Verhaltesweisen. 
Kennt man die Hintergründe für Verhalten, ist es viel einfach einen Hebel für eine Diskussion zu finden, damit Menschen nachhaltig ihr Verhalten ändern.



Poulton schrieb:


> Dann verkehrst du in anderen Kreisen als ich.


Vermutlich, es soll Gruppen geben, die keine der drei exemplarisch genannten positiv belegten Eigenschaften leben können. Dort kann man sie auch nicht wecken.


----------



## aloha84 (3. März 2016)

Ausgelegt für was?
Ein ausgebildeter Polizist, prügelt sich doch nicht "wild" mit dir rum.
Da gibts Griffe, Hebel und wenn nix hilft gibts den Tonfa/Schlagstock oder Pistole.
Ich wüsste nicht was eine Frau, egal welcher Statur, da für Nachteile hätte.


----------



## Poulton (3. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Es gibt da Ausnahmen aber man kann eben nicht ändern, dass Frauen körperlich nicht für sowas "ausgelegt" sind.


Afaik gibt es während der Ausbildung auch Kampftraining. Und nur weil jemand von oben bis unten mit Muskeln und Anabolika vollgepackt und -gepumpt ist, macht das aus ihn noch keinen Sieger gegenüber einer Polizistin. Richtige Techniken und Einsatz von Mitteln - z.B. Pfefferspray und Schlagstock - und so ein Anabolikamonster liegt ruckzuck am Boden. Hatte ich selber schonmal beobachtet.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. März 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Afaik gibt es während der Ausbildung auch Kampftraining. Und nur weil jemand von oben bis unten mit Muskeln und Anabolika vollgepackt ist, macht das aus ihn noch keinen Sieger gegenüber einer Polizistin. Richtige Techniken und Einsatz von Mitteln - z.B. Pfefferspray und Schlagstock - und so ein Anabolikamonster liegt am Boden. Hatte ich selber schonmal beobachtet.


So meinte ich, dass auch nicht.  Ich meinte, damit eher der Einsatz bei Großdemonstrationen in der "Kampfmontur".



aloha84 schrieb:


> Ausgelegt für was?
> Ein ausgebildeter Polizist, prügelt sich doch nicht "wild" mit dir rum.
> Da gibts Griffe, Hebel und wenn nix hilft gibts den Tonfa/Schlagstock oder Pistole.
> Ich wüsste nicht was eine Frau, egal welcher Statur, da für Nachteile hätte.


Dann heißt es aber wieder einmal "Überzogene Polizeigewalt". Hätte er oder sie sich mal lieber verprügeln oder abstechen lassen, statt den armen Kriminellen zu verletzen...


----------



## Nightslaver (3. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du weisst, was Du damit gerade gesagt hast, oder? Um Dummheit geht es nicht, sondern kulturell anderen Umgang mit Dingen oder Verhaltesweisen.
> Kennt man die Hintergründe für Verhalten, ist es viel einfach einen Hebel für eine Diskussion zu finden, damit Menschen nachhaltig ihr Verhalten ändern.



Es ist dummes Verhalten, Punkt! Genauso wie es dummes Verhalten ist gegen Ausländer zu hetzen, Punkt! Das hat erstmal nichts mit Dummheit im Sinne von theoretischen Wissen zu tun, auch Punkt!
Und es ist ein Irrglaube das man durch geförderte Diskreminierung, weil nichts anderes wäre das, weil dem deutschen Kollegen ja verordnet die Autorität aberkannt wird, man solche Menschen irgendwie zum umdenken bewegt bekommt!
Es ist ehr das Gegenteil der Fall, man bestärkt solche Muster nur noch. Das einzige wie man solche Menschen zum umdenken bewegt bekommt ist, indem man ihnen zeigt das sie bei nicht Anerkennung der Autorität entsprechend hart anpackt werden, dann überlegen sie sich irgendwann dem nicht doch nachkommen zu wollen.

Wer aber der Polizei beim Umgang mit jeglichen Kriminellen äußersten Kuschelkurs verordnet braucht sich nicht wundern wenn diese Menschen vor der deutschen Polizei und ihren Methoden keinen Respekt mehr haben!



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Also mal wieder "Zwangsbereicherung" für die Polizei...



Ehr eine Zwangsdiskreminierung.
Etwa so wie bei bestimmten Klienteln junger muslimischer Männer, die  auch meinen das man vor Frauen keinen Respekt haben muss, egal ob sie  Lehrer oder Polizistin sind.
Sollen wir bei denen künftig auch so nachsichtig sein das nur noch  männliche Kollegen ihnen gegenüber Weisungsbefugnis haben? Ach nein ich  vergass, das wäre Frauen gegenüber ja diskriminierend.

Wenn aber künftig der Chinese sich nur noch von chinesischen  Polizeikollegen was sagen lässt, oder der Schwarzafrikaner nur noch von  einem Schwarzafrikanischen Kollegen dann ist das innovative Anpassung...


----------



## the_leon (3. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man kann aus einer statistischen Aussage nicht auf den Einzelfall zurückinterpretieren. Natürlich gibt es genügend Frauen, bei denen das Verhalten genau andersherum ist.
> 
> 
> Trotzdem erlebe ich es in der Stadt immer wieder sehr gut, wenn Polizisten im Duett "Ein Polizist, eine Polizisten" zusammen das beliebte Spiele "Guter Cop, schlechter Cop" spielen. Es war nur ein Beispiel. Und ich kann mir vorstellen, dass ein Zentralafrikanischer Polizist seiner Zentralafrikanischen "Klientel" deutlicher klar machen kann, wo Grenzen überschritten wurden und wie man die Klientel kulturell am effektivsten angeht. Es ist nur ein Gedanke. Es ging auch mehr um die Polizei selber. Wenn sie internationaler würde, sollte auch die Toleranz der Polizei gegenüber Freemden steigen, so der Ansatz.



Das geht auch mit zwei männlichen Polizisten


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es ist dummes Verhalten, Punkt!


Aber Du unterstelltest dem Polizisten ebenso dieses Verhalten, daran stieß ich mich. 
Was für eine Diskriminierung siehst? Der Gedanke ist reichlich absurd, wenn man 
Fähigkeiten ergänzt. Aber lassen wir die Diskussion an dieser Stelle. Du verstehst 
mich nicht...


----------



## Nightslaver (3. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber Du unterstelltest dem Polizisten ebenso dieses Verhalten, daran stieß ich mich.
> Was für eine Diskriminierung siehst? Der Gedanke ist reichlich absurd, wenn man
> Fähigkeiten ergänzt. Aber lassen wir die Diskussion an dieser Stelle. Du verstehst
> mich nicht...



Nun es scheinen hier eine ganze Menge Leute deinen Standpunkt nicht zu "vestehen".
Vieleicht solltest du da mal ansetzen. 

*edit* Und wo habe ich Polizisten dieses Verhalten explizit unterstellt?
Eine Ergänzung hab ich nie ablehenend gegenüber gestanden, aber eine Ergänzung kann nicht wegen der dümmlichen Ansicht einer Minderheit zur Regel werden.
Während sie bei Mann und Frau Sinn macht macht sie bei Nordafrikanern, Chinesen, radikalen Moslems absolut keinen verfolgenswerten Sinn!
Genau das war aber was du die ganze Zeit für gut befunden hast!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nun es scheinen hier eine ganze Menge Leute deinen Standpunkt nicht zu "verstehen".


Weisse nichtbehinderte heterosexuelle Männer verstehen in der Regel nicht, 
warum sich alle anderen ständig diskriminiert fühlen. In was für einer Gruppe 
bewegen wir uns hier im Forum?


----------



## Woohoo (3. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Während sie bei Mann und Frau Sinn macht macht sie bei Nordafrikanern, Chinesen, radikalen Moslems absolut keinen verfolgenswerten Sinn!
> Genau das war aber was du die ganze Zeit für gut befunden hast!


 
  Je nachdem wie tief man im Feminismus drinsteckt ist Sinnhaftigkeit kein Kriterium mehr.
  Da kommen Professoren schon mal in Bedrängnis, wenn sie den Studenten_innen keinen „safe place“ bieten. #WordsCanHurt #KillAllMen
  Männerhilfegruppen und die Redefreiheit werden verhindert etc.
PC als Gesinnungsdogma.
  Hab zudem Thema hier in dem Thread schon mal ein paar erschreckende Links gepostet.


----------



## the_leon (3. März 2016)

Woher weißt du, das hier keine schwarzen, behinderten, homosexuellen Frauen unterwegs sind?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber Du unterstelltest dem Polizisten ebenso dieses Verhalten, daran stieß ich mich.
> Was für eine Diskriminierung siehst? Der Gedanke ist reichlich absurd, wenn man
> Fähigkeiten ergänzt....


Das ist auch eine diskriminierende Äußerung.


----------



## Sparanus (3. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Weisse nichtbehinderte heterosexuelle Männer verstehen in der Regel nicht,
> warum sich alle anderen ständig diskriminiert fühlen. In was für einer Gruppe
> bewegen wir uns hier im Forum?


Ich sehe aus wie jemand aus Nordafrika oder der Türkei und kann mich nicht beklagen diskriminiert zu werden.


----------



## Woohoo (3. März 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich sehe aus wie jemand aus Nordafrika oder der Türkei und kann mich nicht beklagen diskriminiert zu werden.



Du wirst positiv Preisdiskriminiert. 



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Weisse nichtbehinderte heterosexuelle Männer verstehen in der Regel nicht,
> warum sich alle anderen ständig diskriminiert fühlen.



Ach und der dunkelhäutige nordafrikanische Kriminelle, als Beispiel, ist also jemand für den man Verständnis haben muss, wenn er sich sich vom deutschen Polizeibeamten mit türkischen Wurzeln (ja von denen haben wir, zumindest in Berlin inzwischen einige), oder auch nicht, diskriminiert fühlt / keine Folge leisten will, *nur* weil der kein dunkelhäutiger Polizeibeamter mit nordafrikanischen Wurzeln ist (von denen wir scheinbar nicht soviele haben die die Kriterien für eine Aufnahme bei der Polizei erfüllen), versteh ich dich da also doch richtig ja?
Und dafür soll man also deiner Meinung nach Verständnis aufbringen das er wohl "einsichtiger" wäre wenn ein dunkelhäutiger Beamter mit nordafrikanischen Wurzeln, ihn verhaften würde?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> In was für einer Gruppe bewegen wir uns hier im Forum?



Na blos gut das du anscheinend so gesegnet bist das du über "die Gabe" verfügst durch Nicknames hindurch erkennen zu können das da am anderen Ende hundertprozentig weiße nichtbehinderte hetroxexuell Männer sitzen die dir antworten und dich nicht verstehen... 



			
				Woohoo schrieb:
			
		

> Je nachdem wie tief man im Feminismus drinsteckt ist Sinnhaftigkeit kein Kriterium mehr.



Ja ich fürchte die eine oder andere interessierte Userin hat da stellenweise auch schon etwas den Bezug zur Realität verloren was dies anbelangt. 



			
				the_leon schrieb:
			
		

> Woher weißt du, das hier keine schwarzen, behinderten, homosexuellen Frauen unterwegs sind?



Na weil die sie verstehen würden, ist doch logisch.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Du wirst positiv Preisdiskriminiert.
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Warum ist da auf dem Bild, das Symbol der Republikaner in den USA ?


----------



## Woohoo (3. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Warum ist da auf dem Bild, das Symbol der Republikaner in den USA ?



Keine Ahnung.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. März 2016)

Umfrage kurz vor der Wahl: AfD klettert in Sachsen-Anhalt auf 19 Prozent
Die AfD ist laut einer Wahlumfrage in Sachsen-Anhalt bei 19% und in Baden-Württemberg mit 13% gleichauf mit der SPD.
Das könnte eine Wahlschlappe für die GroKo werden.


----------



## Sparanus (3. März 2016)

Das Schnee-Crystal, meth dem die Grunen talwarts fahren - Stutzen der Gesellschaft


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...Ja ich fürchte die eine oder andere interessierte Userin hat da stellenweise auch schon etwas den Bezug zur Realität verloren was dies anbelangt. ...


Vielleicht unterscheiden sich unsere Erfahrungen so weit, dass Du im persönlichen längeren Gespräch bemerken verstehen könntest, was ich meine, mit ein paar Sätzen ist das virtuell schwer rüber zu bringen, dafür sitzt scheinbar Deine Abneigung gegen Feminusmus zu tief in Dir drin. Das ist schade, liegt aber daran, dass viele Dinge durch Medien völlig verzerrt rüber gebracht werden und einzelne Extreme absurd wirken. So stellst Du Dich hier mit Deinen Äußerungen als der typische Mann dar, der nicht einsehen will, dass Frauen in dieser Gesellschaft an fast jedem Punkt anders behandelt werden, als Männer, gesellschaftlich, nicht juristisch betrachtet. Das ist ohne Wertung, es geht nur darum, dass es unterschiedliche Reaktionen gibt, unterschiedliche Erwartungen etc. Das kann man ignorieren, oder wahrnehmen.



the_leon schrieb:


> Woher weißt du, das hier keine schwarzen, behinderten, homosexuellen Frauen unterwegs sind?


Eine gibt es hier garantiert ...


----------



## beren2707 (3. März 2016)

Mal wieder eine *moderative Anmerkung:

*Ich möchte daran erinnern, dass hier _weder in die eine noch in die andere Richtung_ pauschalisiert und vorverurteilt wird. Diskriminierungen allein aufgrund von Rasse, Geschlecht etc. betreffen natürlich alle. Ja, auch die weißen, heterosexuellen Männer, denen man allein aufgrund dessen jegliche Argumentationsgrundlage entziehen möchte (was an sich Rassismus/Sexismus in Reinform darstellt). Hier soll niemand aufgrund solcher Eigenschaften an den Pranger gestellt bzw. abqualifiziert werden - bewertet bitte *ein Individuum* sowie seine Aussagen & Taten und arbeitet euch nicht an Vorurteilen ab. 
Diskussionen allein dazu sollten sich eigtl. erübrigen, oder täusche ich mich?

Mit den besten Grüßen
beren2707

Edit: Nachfolgender SPAM, der sich nur um gegenseitige Vorwürfe vorurteilsbehafteter Ansichten drehte und keinen konstruktiven Ansatz enthielt, wurde entfernt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2016)

Lieber beren2707,
 ich akzeptiere Deinen moderativen Eingriff natürlich, es ging mir aber im Geschriebenen nur um die Wahrnehmung. Es ist ein Unterschied,  ob man Dinge erlebt, oder nur beschrieben bekommt. Zu sagen, Sehende können sich nicht vorstellen, wie sich Blinde Farben vorstellen, ist keine wirkliche Diskriminierung der Sehenden gegenüber. 

Und hier geht es nur um das sehr schwer zu beschreibende Gefühl der Diskriminierung. Sie muss gar nicht real sein, sie muss auch vom Diskriminierenden gar nicht so gemeint sein, aber sie wird so empfunden. Der typische "Prototyp von Mann" beantwortet das mit "Stell dich nicht so an", "da musst Du halt mal kämpfen", "nur die Harten kommen in den Garten", etc. Etwas mehr Empathie wäre an der Stelle aber hilfreich zur Deeskalation. Trotzdem leiten sich daraus Handlungsmuster ab. Wenn man die Handlungsmuster kennt, kann man besser darauf reagieren. Darum z.B. die Idee, die Polizei breiter dem Gesellschaftsspektrum anzupassen. 

Nur als Beispiel. Wenn ich mit einem jungen Praktikanten zu Kunden oder Lieferanten fahre, wird immer der Praktikant anfangs als Ingenieur und ich als was auch immer angesehen. Das ist mal lustig, es ergeben sich interessante Konstellationen, aber in der Summe und auf Dauer nervt es extrem. Einfach mal auf die Visitenkarte schauen, bevor man wieder mit Vermutungen beginnt. In diese Richtung der Diskussion wollte ich. Das der Begriff "weisser unbehinderter heterosexueller Mann" falsch verstanden werden kann ist klar, aber es ist genauso eine fictive Person, wie der Homo Öconomicus, der nur dazu dient, Verhalten zu prognostizieren und Extreme klar zu machen. 

Aber, lassen wir das hier, es ist zu schwer diese komplexen Themen mit reduzierten Schlagworten oder wenigen Sätzen umfassend und vor allem ohne empfundene Angriff gegen andere zu beschreiben. Um zum Thema zurück zukommen, empfinde ich es weiterhin als sehr problematisch, wenn  sich gerade die Partei, die sich in vielem gegen Minderheitenrechte aufstellt als Verteidiger der Frauen hinstellt. Das ist nicht optimal und leicht durchschaubar. Es geht nämlich nicht um den Schutz der Frauen, es geht um die pauschale Ausgrenzung ganzen Bevölkerungsgruppen der Täter. So kommt es zumindest bei mir an.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn man die Handlungsmuster kennt, kann man besser darauf reagieren. Darum z.B. die Idee, die Polizei breiter dem Gesellschaftsspektrum anzupassen.


In den USA gibt es auch genug schwarze Polizisten. Trotzdem schießen so manche amerikanische Polizisten, Schwarzen gerne mal ein Magazin in den Rücken. Gerade in den Südstaaten, wo es prozentual am meisten Schwarze und Latinos in den USA gibt.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nur als Beispiel. Wenn ich mit einem jungen Praktikanten zu Kunden oder Lieferanten fahre, wird immer der Praktikant anfangs als Ingenieur und ich als was auch immer angesehen.


Das ist eine Sache der Gewohnheit. Die meisten Ingenieure sind eben Männer.


----------



## Nightslaver (3. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Um zum Thema zurück zukommen, empfinde ich es weiterhin als sehr problematisch, wenn  sich gerade die Partei, die sich in vielem gegen Minderheitenrechte aufstellt als Verteidiger der Frauen hinstellt. Das ist nicht optimal und leicht durchschaubar. Es geht nämlich nicht um den Schutz der Frauen, es geht um die pauschale Ausgrenzung ganzen Bevölkerungsgruppen der Täter. So kommt es zumindest bei mir an.



Und doch ist es nicht so einfach wie du es dir meinst machen zu wollen, das zeigt schon die letzte Talkrunde zum Thema Trump bei Meischberger die ich im Post verlinkt hatte.
Auch Trump ist einfach zu durchschauen und trotzdem erfogreich, oder eben genau deswegen, eben weil die meisten Leute das sehen wollen was sie sehen wollen und was ihnen und ihren Wünschen und Bedürfnissen gerecht wird, dafür blenden sie Notfalls alle anderen Warnzeichen aus oder schlagen sie in denn Wind. Das hatten wir schon mal in Europa / Deutschland, am Ende ging das für die ganze Welt übel aus und forderte Millionen Tote...

Aber grade wenn man das weiß ist das was sich die Politik leistet umso unverständlicher und beschämender, denn die Bedürfnisse der Menschen werden trotz allem mit Füßen getreten, wie sagte es die CDU erst jüngst?  Gabriels Forderungen nach mehr sozialen Projekten seien lachhaft, man nehme denn Menschen nichts für die Flüchtlinge weg? Mag stimmen aber wie will man auch jemanden etwas wegnehmen der nur wenig bekommt, nicht? 

Trotz allem gibt man diesen Menschen auch nichts und ignoriert was sie wollen, oder quetscht sie über Jahre zuvor aus, und genau das treibt sie in die Arme von Rattenfängern wie Trump oder der AfD, obwohl ihr Spiel bestenfalls fadenscheinig ist, aber man spricht das an was die Kleinbürger bewegt und nimmt sie ernst, was der Rest der Politik nicht schaft!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> In den USA gibt es auch genug schwarze Polizisten. Trotzdem schießen so manche amerikanische Polizisten, Schwarzen gerne mal ein Magazin in den Rücken. Gerade in den Südstaaten, wo es prozentual am meisten Schwarze und Latinos in den USA gibt.


Auch das Thema ist sehr komplex. Wenn man in Problemviertel kommt, ist die Gefahr angeschossen zu werden, auch erheblich größer. Darum darf man nicht von vorn herein jeden schießenden Polizisten moralisch verurteilen, weil der genauso extreme Angst hat und irrational reagiert. Ein Kollege von ihm, der in so einem Viertel groß geworden ist, kann aber in der Regel viel besser erkennen, welche Situationen harmlos sind und welche exkalieren werden. Ein Mensch, der diese Viertel und Bewohner sehr gut kennt, wird vermutlich hier und da eher schießen und an andere Stelle später. Er wird vor allem aber besser deeskalieren können. Und er oder sie  wird es gut begründen können und z.B. versteckte Waffen und den Griff danach Zehntelsekunden eher wahrnehmen, und genauso erkennen, ob der Provozierende "nur spielen will".



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das ist eine Sache der Gewohnheit. Die meisten Ingenieure sind eben Männer.


Ich bin auch relativ gelassen, weil man dieses Verhalten auch gut nutzen kann. Die Leute reden sich um Kopf und Kragen weil sie glauben, das weibliche Gegenüber  versteht sie eh nicht viel. Sie fühlen sich sicher und überlegen und geben damit Dinge, z.B. zum wirklichen Problem, viel mehr Preis, als ihnn lieb und bewußt ist. Aber es gibt in den letzten dreißig Jahren einen langsamen Wandel. Das bemerkt man deutlich.


----------



## Poulton (3. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nur als Beispiel. Wenn ich mit einem jungen Praktikanten zu Kunden oder  Lieferanten fahre, wird immer der Praktikant anfangs als Ingenieur und  ich als was auch immer angesehen.


Ob das nicht auch am persönlichen Auftreten liegen kann? Ich kenne  deines zwar nicht gegenüber den Kunden, aber wenn man da irgendeinen  Jungspund den Vortritt und sich "präsentieren" lässt, dann kann es bei  dem Gegenüber schon den Eindruck erwecken, dass man selber nichts und  der Jungspund Chef bzw. Ingenieur ist. Da wäre man auch beim Thema Eigenwahrnehmung vs. Außenwahrnehmung. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vermutlich, es soll Gruppen geben, die keine der drei exemplarisch  genannten positiv belegten Eigenschaften leben können. Dort kann man sie  auch nicht wecken.


Meine berufliche Erfahrung aus Fleischerei und Co., also einem komplett unakademischen Umfeld, sagt mir, dass Frauen sich auch nicht unbedingt besser wie Männer benehmen. Aber wie gehabt und wie bei den von dir gebrachten: Eigene Filterbubble und daher nicht unbedingt repräsentativ.


-----------
Bahamas - Plebejische Globalperspektive: Critical Whiteness als postmoderner Nazi-Zombie


(auch wenn ich mich gerade Frage, was das alles noch mit dem Thema zu tun hat)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Ob das nicht auch am persönlichen Auftreten liegen kann?


Auch eine Möglichkeit, wenn man selber Erfahrungen aber von sehr vielen Freundinnen und Kolleginnen hört,
 formt sich ein allgemeiner Eindruck. Im Einzelfall ist es natürlich stark abweichend.

Stell Dir folgende Situation vor. Was empfindet der typsche Autoschrauber, wenn eine Prüfingenieurin im sagt, 
dass die Schweißarbeiten so nicht abgenommen werden. Was geht in dessen Kopf vor. Ganz sicher nicht dasselbe, 
als wenn ihm das ein männlicher Prüfer sagt. Ich ertappe mich selber hin und wieder dabei und muss dan gehörig 
über mich schmunzeln. 




Poulton schrieb:


> ..., dass Frauen sich auch nicht besser wie Männer benehmen. ...


Es sollte keinesfalls eine Wertung sein. "Anders" muss nicht besser sein. Und viele Frauen begehen den großen 
Fehler, Männer zu unterschätzen. Nur weil Männer in der Regel seltener über Empfindungen reden, bedeutet 
das nicht, dass sie weniger empfinden.

Aber wir entfernen uns zu weit von Pegida und AfD. Kennt irgendwer die Mitgliederzusammensetzung?
Bei der NPD gibt es kaum Frauen, bei etablierten Parteien ist es sehr unterschiedlich, aber zur AfD finde ich nix.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (3. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber wir entfernen uns zu weit von Pegida und AfD. Kennt irgendwer die Mitgliederzusammensetzung?
> Bei der NPD gibt es kaum Frauen, bei etablierten Parteien ist es sehr unterschiedlich, aber zur AfD finde ich nix.


Die AfD hat mehr Frauen als Mitglieder (vor allem in Spitzenpositionen) als die vergleichbare FPÖ in Österreich. Aber trotzdem gibt es in ihr im Vergleich zu den linken Parteien eher wenig Frauen.
Bei den anderen Parteien steht hier etwas dazu: Anteil der Frauen an den Parteimitgliedschaften | Infografiken | Parteien in Deutschland | bpb


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (3. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die AfD hat mehr Frauen als Mitglieder...


WAAAAAS ,erlauben die Vielweiberei ????

(Entschuldigung, aber dieses selektive Zitieren musste ich einfach machen)


----------



## Woohoo (3. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> WAAAAAS ,erlauben die Vielweiberei ????
> 
> (Entschuldigung, aber dieses selektive Zitieren musste ich einfach machen)



In weiser Voraussicht  erlauben die es. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Länder mit legaler Polygamie


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die von der AfD haben aber ein Programm und sie wissen auch wie sie ihr Hauptthema gut "verkaufen", die Piraten sind daran gescheitert.



Moment. Welches Hauptthema verkaufen sie nochmal?
Ach ja: Ein Ende der Griechenlandhilfen
Äh einen Austritt aus dem Euro und weniger EU
Mehr EU, zumindest wenn es um Außengrenzensicherung durch andere geht?
Ne, jetzt weiß ichs: Das ultimative Thema heute und für alle Tage: Keine Flüchtlinge aus Syrien!

Zieht garantiert auch noch in 20 Jahren 




Tengri86 schrieb:


> Was ernstes
> (Weil ich nicht weiß ob man es darf)
> 
> Darf man eigentlich
> ...



Ist alles nicht möglich (habe ich auch schon ein paar mal geschrieben, aber bei 3-4 Seiten Flame pro Tag untergegangen), genau das ist das Problem bei der Sicherung von Seegrenzen:
- außerhalb der eigenen 12 Meilenzone darf man nicht gegen Schiffsverkehr vorgehen
- selbst innerhalb muss man die Verhältnismäßigkeit wahren, Waffengewalt also nur wenn Gefahr im Vollzug ist
- wenn man Schiffbrüchige aufgenommen hat, sollte man sie im nächstgelegenen Hafen oder am eigenen Zielhafen absetzen. Ist im Falle der Küstenwache innerhalb der 12-Meilen-Zone beides mal ein EU-Hafen
- selbst wenn weit ab der eigenen Küste "zufällig" ein Boot genau dann sinkt, wenn man in der Nähe ist, um die Schiffbrüchige aufzunehmen, sind bewaffnete Patrouillienboote auf passende Verträge angewiesen, um überhaupt einen fremden Hafen anzulaufen
- und dort würde, genau wie bei jedem anderen Schiff auch, die lokale Grenzbehörde entscheiden, wer an Land gehen darf (bzw. bei Vorhandensein eines internationalen Hafenbereiches: Wer diesen verlasen darf)

Seegrenzsicherung hat als drei Probleme:
Man kriegt die Flüchtlinge nicht von ihrem auf das eigene Schiff
Man kriegt das eigene Schiff nicht an die richtige Küste
Man kriegt die Flüchtlinge nicht vom eigenen Schiff runter

Und selbst wenn man noch so rechtsextreme Politiker wählt können die daran wenig ändern, den es geht durchweg um internationales Recht und zwischenstaatliche Beziehungen.


----------



## Nightslaver (4. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und *selbst* wenn man noch so *rechtsextreme Politiker* wählt* können *die* daran wenig ändern*, den es geht durchweg um internationales Recht und zwischenstaatliche Beziehungen.



Sei dir mal da nicht so sicher, die fangen einfach einen neuen Weltkrieg an, da darfst du mal sehen wie schnell die Flüchtlingszahlen dann sinken und wie schnell die Flüchtlinge die hier sind sich selbst abschieben. Da brauchen die dann auch keine Flüchtlinge mehr vor der Küste ihres Herkunftslandes absetzen, bei der Methode. 
Vor allem weil das eine nachhaltige Praxis wäre, nach Ende des Krieges will die nachfolgenden Jahrzehnte auch sicher kein Flüchtling mehr so schnell her kommen. *


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

*


----------



## ruyven_macaran (4. März 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Seine Familie im Krieg im Stich zu lassen, das ist wieder eine andere Baustelle.



Der Grundtenor, den man in Interviews fast ausschließlich zu sehen bekommt ist
- Land mit hohem Lohnniveau erreichen
- Schnell irgend einen Job finden
- Mit dem verdienten Geld so schnell wie möglich die Nachreise der Familie finanzieren

Das ist mit ein Grund dafür, warum Flüchtlinge extrem negativ darauf reagieren, wenn sie hier erstmal ein dreiviertel Jahr mit Arbeitsverbot im Lager sitzen. Sie haben Menschen, die ihnen wichtig sind, mit dem Versprechen zurückgelassen, ihnen schnellstmöglich zu helfen. Und jetzt müssen sie tatenlos dasitzen während die Lage am Herkunftsort i.d.R. nicht besser wird.




Woohoo schrieb:


> Deshalb verstehe ich nicht warum man eine weitere Religion hier den Boden bereitet. Eigenes Unterrichtsfach, konservative Islamverbände oft auch aus dem Ausland finanziert etc.



Der Grund ist die Macht der Kirchenverbände insbesondere auf Unionswähler, aber auch in vielen anderen Bevölkerungsgruppen (ich sag nur "Rettung des Abendlandes"  ). Keine Regierung traut es sich, sich mit denen anzulegen, deswegen bleiben die zahlreichen Privilegien der Kirchen unangetastet. Um trotzdem so etwas wie religiöse Gleichberechtigung zu suggerieren, werden diese Sonderrechte dann auf weitere große Glaubensgemeinschaften erweitert, anstatt sie endlich abzuschaffen 




Woohoo schrieb:


> Deutschland gibt ja auch gar nichts an andere Länder ab.
> Gesetze und mediale Aufmerksamkeit kann solche schlechte Herstellungsbedingungen aufdecken und vielleicht zum Teil verhindern. Konsument entscheidet sich anders. Die Hauptaufgabe muss das Herstellerland leisten mit besseren Kontrollen und Gesetzen.



Um Kontrollen und Gesetzte durchzusetzen braucht man macht. Macht hat im Kapitalismus derjenige, der das Kapital hat.
Und es gibt in Deutschland dutzende von Konzerne, deren Mittel diejenigen ganzer Staatengruppen überschreiten. Die meisten potentiellen Herkunftsländer von Flüchtlingen sind gegenüber Europa genauso machtlos, wie ein Angestellter gegenüber dem Firmeneigentümer.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was sich ändern würde erlebst Du tägich in jeder reinen Männerrunde, zu der Frauen kommen.
> Sie werden moderater, nachdenklicher, menschlicher. Alles Dinge, die im täglichen Umgang sehr gut der Polizei mehr
> Anerkennung bringen könnten (ich kenne dazu keine Untersuchung)



Für eine weitere Diskussion (eigener Thread?) wären Untersuchungen aber sehr hilfreich. Denn eine handvoll persönliche Erfahrungen und Vorurteile sind eine eher schlechte Diskussionsgrundlage. Ich habe in meinem Umfeld z.B. mehrfach genau das Gegenteil beobachtet (reine Männerrunde pflegte zwar ggf. einen rauheren Umgangston, hatte aber weitaus weniger Konflikte und Intrigien und dafür ausgeprägteres Teamwork als eine gemischte Gruppe) und bin schon sehr oft Frauen begegnet, die aufgrund persönlicher lieber als einzigste Frau in einer Männerrunde arbeiten, als in einer mehrheitlich oder gar vollständig weiblichen Gruppe.
Was sagt das über Männer und Frauen aus?

Nichts. Schon allein deswegen, weil es nicht "Männer" und "Frauen" gibt und man Aussagen über die jeweilige "Mehrheit der" nur dann machen kann, wenn belastbare quantitative Zahlen vorliegen. Die sind aber oftmals erstaunlich selten, spätestens bei Betrachtung der persönlichen Hintergrunde und Verhaltensmuster i.d.R. komplett fehlend. Ich habe z.B. in meinen spärlichen Kontakten mit der Bundeswehr keine Unterschiede im Verhalten zwischen Männern und Frauen auf unteren Ebenen und tendentiell aggressivere, offensivere und rücksichtsloseres Verhalten von Frauen in führenden Positionen beobachtet. Das past gut zu einem Arbeitgeber, der prinzipiell strenge, dominante Persönlichkeiten anzieht (genau wie die Polizei) und von Frauen mit traditionell angehauchten Rollenbildern nachrangig berücksichtigt wird. Da bringt dann auch eine Frauenquote keine Änderung des durchschnittlichen Verhaltens, weil eben nicht "Frauen" und "Männer" dort arbeiten, sondern Personen - und zwar Personen eines bestimmten Schlages unabhängig des Geschlechtes. (Auch wenn durch die anhaltende Vermittlung von Rollenklischees im Kindesalter mehr Bewerber von einem Geschlecht als vom anderen zu erwarten sind. Genau in gegenteiliger Ausrichtung findet man das übrigens im Erziehungssektor. Mir wäre da zumindest in den jüngeren und mittelalten Generationen kein geschlechterbezogener Unterschied im Verhalten aufgefallen. Erzieher oder Grundschullehrer wird man aus einer gewissen Geisteshaltung heraus - einer Haltung, die Jungs weiterhin systematisch abtrainiert und Mädchen anerzogen wird, die aber rein gar nichts mit dem biologischen Geschlecht der jeweiligen Person zu tun hat, weswegen daran orientierte Maßnahmen nie zielgerichtet die gewünschten Änderungen hervorbringen können.)


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (4. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sei dir mal da nicht so sicher, die fangen einfach einen neuen Weltkrieg an, da darfst du mal sehen wie schnell die Flüchtlingszahlen dann sinken und wie schnell die Flüchtlinge die hier sind sich selbst abschieben. Da brauchen die dann auch keine Flüchtlinge mehr vor der Küste ihres Herkunftslandes absetzen, bei der Methode.
> Vor allem weil das eine nachhaltige Praxis wäre, nach Ende des Krieges will die nachfolgenden Jahrzehnte auch sicher kein Flüchtling mehr so schnell her kommen. **



Dann stellt sich nur die Frage wo man als Deutscher noch Asyl  bekommt wenn man aus einem solchen faschistischen Land flüchten möchte 

Könnte aber für so manchen eine heilsame Erfahrung sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...Für eine weitere Diskussion (eigener Thread?) wären Untersuchungen aber sehr hilfreich. ...


Ich hatte diesen Artikel vor kurzem gelesen und war so frei, weiter zu interpretieren. Eine wissenschaftliche Studie ist es nicht, aber die Auswertungen eines polizeilichen Direktor halte ich erst einmal für glaubwürdig, ohne ihr zu große Bedeutung zuzuschreiben. Ich möchte das Thema hier gar nicht vertiefen, abgesehen von dem Anteil, der die AfD und Pegida betrifft, die alles andere als für Minderheitenrechte eintreten und sich darum nicht als Schutztruppe für Frauen aufspielen sollten.

Feminisierung der Polizei: Tatort La Chaux-de-Fonds - NZZ Aktuelle Themen
Feminisierung der Polizei: <<Frauen sorgen fur ein besseres Arbeitsklima>> - NZZ Aktuelle Themen
Pius Valier, Direktor des Schweizerischen Polizeiinstituts: _"... Männer benehmen sich anders, wenn Vertreter des weiblichen  Geschlechts präsent sind. Polizistinnen sind aber auch im Ausseneinsatz  unabdingbar. Gerade bei Interventionen in Fällen von häuslicher Gewalt ist es  von Vorteil, eine Frau dabei zu haben. Polizistinnen haben einen besseren Zugang  zum Opfer, das in den meisten Fällen weiblich ist. Deshalb plädiere ich für  gemischte Patrouillen...."

_Wenn ich an die Bilder zurückdenke, als ein Bundespolizist ein Flüchtlingskind aus dem Bus zerrte, mag das einen sinnvollen Hintergrund gehabt haben, ich behaupte einfach, eine Polizistin hätte an der Stelle vermutlich anders gehandelt, Einzelfälle ausgenommen....


----------



## Verminaard (4. März 2016)

Flüchtlinge tappen in Abmahnfallen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Bin mal gespannt in welche Richtung das geht.
Vor dem Gesetz sind wir doch alle gleich, oder doch nicht ganz?
Was fuer Ausreden kommen diesmal?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2016)

Abmahnanwälte sind natürlich eine wichtige Säule der Demokratie!
Wolltest Du uns das sagen?

Aber zum Thema zurück, was sagt der Papst zum Hauptthema der AfD:
Flüchtlinge: Papst Franziskus spricht von "arabischer Invasion" - SPIEGEL ONLINE
*Papst spricht von "arabischer Invasion" in Europa  (Das werden die Pegidasten zitieren)*


Im Text heißt es aber:
_"Wie viele Invasionen hat Europa im Laufe seiner Geschichte schon  kennengelernt! Aber es hat immer gewusst, sich selbst zu übertreffen,  weiterzumachen und sich dann selbst am Austausch zwischen den Kulturen  wachsen zu sehen." 
__ "Wir können die humanitäre Krise nicht leugnen"_


----------



## lunaticx (4. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Flüchtlinge tappen in Abmahnfallen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Bin mal gespannt in welche Richtung das geht.
> Vor dem Gesetz sind wir doch alle gleich, oder doch nicht ganz?
> Was fuer Ausreden kommen diesmal?



Hail to Kapitalismus ! Redtube-Abmahnanwalt lässt Grüßen.

Klar laut Gesetz müssen sie zahlen ... kannst aber nem nacktem nich in die Taschen greifen ...
Verurteilst du sie ... ist die Strafe wahrscheinlich so gering das es nicht zu einer Abschiebung reicht.

Edit: Zudem welche von unserer derzeitig sowieso komplett überarbeiteten Gerichten soll denn die Verhandlung führen ... ^^



interessierterUser schrieb:


> *Papst spricht von "arabischer Invasion" in Europa  (Das werden die Pegidasten zitieren)*
> 
> 
> Im Text heißt es aber:
> ...



Und hier kommt:
Ihr (Medien, Forennutzer, etc) habt mit dem Interview von Petry ja genau das selbe gemacht ...


----------



## Rolk (4. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Flüchtlinge tappen in Abmahnfallen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Bin mal gespannt in welche Richtung das geht.
> Vor dem Gesetz sind wir doch alle gleich, oder doch nicht ganz?
> Was fuer Ausreden kommen diesmal?



Es finden sich mit Sicherheit Lösungen damit Flüchtlinge nicht zahlen müssen, aber die Abmahnanwälte dennoch zu ihrem Geld kommen. Vielleicht wird das ein neues Puzzlestück der "Flüchtlingsindustrie".


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Abmahnanwälte sind natürlich eine wichtige Säule der Demokratie!
> Wolltest Du uns das sagen?
> 
> Aber zum Thema zurück, was sagt der Papst zum Hauptthema der AfD:
> ...



Cover und Schlagzeilen sind oft reißerisch. Völlig normal. Ich würde es als Redakteur nicht anders machen. Solange der Artikel selber nicht die Tatsachen verdreht ist das imo in Ordnung.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (4. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Flüchtlinge tappen in Abmahnfallen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Bin mal gespannt in welche Richtung das geht.
> Vor dem Gesetz sind wir doch alle gleich, oder doch nicht ganz?
> Was fuer Ausreden kommen diesmal?


Garantiert an den Mangel an Deutschkenntnissen. 
Manche sind eben gleicher...


Kurz vor Landtagswahlen: "Hat keine Losung anzubieten": Merkel warnt eindringlich vor Wahl der AfD - FOCUS Online
Merkel warnt vor der AfD, gerade weil sie mehr als genug Lösungen anbietet...


interessierterUser schrieb:


> WAAAAAS ,erlauben die Vielweiberei ????
> 
> (Entschuldigung, aber dieses selektive Zitieren musste ich einfach machen)


Ich gebe zu, dass mein Textausschnitt fast schon dazu aufruft ihn so zu selektieren.


----------



## Verminaard (4. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Kurz vor Landtagswahlen: "Hat keine Losung anzubieten": Merkel warnt eindringlich vor Wahl der AfD - FOCUS Online
> Merkel warnt vor der AfD, gerade weil sie mehr als genug Lösungen anbietet...



Merkel kann doch nicht sagen: Wir haben Angst um unsere Plaetze, waehlt daher nicht die AfD.
Ausserdem sind das Rechtsnationalpopulistischradikalesozialisten. Da ist doch jedes Mittel recht.
z.b.
Aktivisten haben der AfD Reste von abgebrannten Fluchtlingsheimen ins Berliner Buro gebracht | Das Kraftfuttermischwerk


Wo darf man dann im Gegenzug die ganzen Opfer zur Behandlung bringen?
Hinzu kommen noch Schadenersatzforderungen wegen Diebstaehle, Schwarzfahren etc etc.

Diese Doppelmoral in diesem Land...

Wenigstens die Klage erstmal abgewiesen, wenn solch eine Absurditaet durchkommen wuerde: Claudia Roth: Klage gegen AfD-Mann abgelehnt - Deutschland | STERN.de
Im Gegenzug ist es natuerlich in Ordnung mal pauschal alle "ein Pack" zu nennen, und das als Minister, u.A.


----------



## DarkScorpion (4. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Im Gegenzug ist es natuerlich in Ordnung mal pauschal alle "ein Pack" zu nennen, und das als Minister, u.A.



Das Recht auf Pauschalisierung ist nun mal dem Linken und dem Ökopack vorbehalten. Hast du das immer noch nicht begriffen.

Ach ne wir sind ja alle dumm


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (4. März 2016)

Was ist eigentlich aus der Klage von Claudia Roth gegen die CSU München geworden ?  Die haben ja Beträge gegen sie auf ihrer Facebookseite nicht entfernt.

Das sie Gewaltaufrufe gegen AfD-Mitglieder und Wähler nicht löschen lässt geht natürlich in Ordnung...


----------



## Tengri86 (4. März 2016)

Ich hab mehr Angst von rechtsextremisten 
die würden mich und meine Familie Schaden zufügen ohne ein Diskussion 
Da hilft auch kein Toblerone .

Mein kleine Schwester wird jedesmal am Wochenenden auf der Arbeit 
von "besorgte Bürgern" belästigt 

Das türkische Schlampen nur gut dafür sind bei McDonalds 
An der Kasse zuarbeiten 
Andere Sprüche ab 18 

Dabei will die nur ihr Geld verdienen und sparen 
Für Ihr Auslandsjahr wegen Studium  

Und scherre ich hier wie einige "Usern"
Alle meine deutschen Landsleute unter ein Kamm ? 
.....Nein ! 

Aber was weiß ich schon 
bin nur ein deutscher mit türkische Abstimmung 

Man ist hier als Fremdling geboren 
und wird nicht ihres gleichen aufgenommen 

In Heimatland seiner Eltern 
Ist man auch ein fremder 

Auf dieser Welt als der Fremdling  gekommen 
und als einer verlässt man diese auch 

Deswegen will ich auch keine Kinder bekommen.

----------

Btw. 

Du kannst als "hellhäutig" ja auch net zum schwarzen sagen 
" Ich fühle mit dir oder verstehe dich "

Wen er dir erzählt wie er sich diskriminiert fühlt wegen seiner Hautfarbe 

nämlich das verstehst du! Und ich ja auch ..nicht !


----------



## Ich 15 (4. März 2016)

Dann hat deine Schwester sich leider eine schlechten Arbeitgeber rausgesucht. Da würde ich an ihre Stelle mir sofort etwas anderes suchen. Zumindest auf meiner Arbeit gab es nie Probleme in diesem Bereich.

Deine Schwester wird offensichtlich von Kunden beleidigt und nicht von Mitarbeitern? Ansonsten würde ich nach solchen Aussagen gleich zum Chef laufen.


> Das türkische *Schlampen *nur gut dafür sind bei McDonalds
> An der Kasse zuarbeiten


----------



## Verminaard (4. März 2016)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich hab mehr Angst von rechtsextremisten
> die würden mich und meine Familie Schaden zufügen ohne ein Diskussion
> Da hilft auch kein Toblerone .



Ich versteh diese Aussage nicht ganz. 
Ist dir und deiner Familie schon mal was passiert?
Oder seid ihr noch keinem rechtsextremisten begegnet?
Und was hat eine schweizer Dreiecksschokolade damit zu tun?
Im Grunde ist das auch eine einfache plumpe Pauschalisierung.
Deine Familie und du habst Angst vor rechtsextremistischen Uebergriffen. Wieviel davon sind in deiner unmittelbaren Umgebung auf Migranten oder Deutsche mit Migrationshintergrund passiert?
Ich habe schiss das meiner Frau was passiert, da es in unserem Ort mitterlweilen mehrfach Uebergriffe vermutlich durch Fluechtlinge gegeben hat. Diese Uebergriffe fanden immer in der Naehe einer Fluechtlingsunterkunft statt und wurde immer von einer Gruppe von Maennern mit suedlaendischem Aussehen veruebt.
Der Unterschied:  Deine Sorgen sind berechtigt, weil sie Sorgen wegen Rechtsextremismus sind, meine Sorgen werden abgetan, weil ich ein "besorgter Buerger" und Nazi bin.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Mein kleine Schwester wird jedesmal am Wochenenden auf der Arbeit
> von "besorgte Bürgern" belästigt


Der Anteil von Deutschrussen in meinem Betrieb ist ziehmlich hoch.
Sobald da zwei oder mehr von ihnen zusammen sind, wird generell nur noch russisch gesprochen.
Versuche ich mich in ein Gespraech einzubringen, wurde ich bisher immer ziehmlich schroff abgewiesen. Selbst auf Nachfrage um den Inhalt des Gespraechs kam ein "ist nicht fuer deine Ohren bestimmt" zurueck.
Solch ein Verhalten hab ich aber in meinem Leben nicht nur mit Russen machen duerfen. Ist so ziehmlich jede Nationalitaet dabei.
Ist kein Deutsches Problem.
Je nach dem, auf welcher Seite man steht, bekommt man es mehr oder weniger mit.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Das türkische Schlampen nur gut dafür sind bei McDonalds
> An der Kasse zuarbeiten
> Andere Sprüche ab 18


Ich hatte fuer ueber 2 Jahre einen tuerkischen Kollegen mit dem ich viel zusammengearbeitet hatte.
Mit der Zeit erzaehlt man sich auch privatere Dinge.
Da war grundsaetzlich der Tenor, das deutsche Frauen eigentlich nur Schlampen sind und zum fic*** gut genug sind. Tuerkische Frauen wuerden sowas niemals machen.
Er habe sowieso keinen Respekt vor deutschen Frauen blblabla.
Selbst auf Anfrage, wenn seine Tocher etwas "westlicher" werden wuerde, kam ein: nein wird sie nie, ich werde dafuer sorgen, zurueck.

Du siehst, es gibt genug Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund die keinen deut besser sind.
Entschuldigt das so ein Verhalten deiner Schwester gegenueber? Auf keinen Fall.
Menschen einfach respektlos zu behandeln ist unter aller Sau und mMn ein NoGo!
Idioten hast du nun mal auf allen Seiten.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Und scherre ich hier wie einige "Usern"
> Alle meine deutschen Landsleute unter ein Kamm ?
> .....Nein !


Oh doch, nicht ganz so offensichtlich und vielleicht nicht ganz bewusst, aber doch



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Man ist hier als Fremdling geboren
> und wird nicht ihres gleichen aufgenommen
> 
> In Heimatland seiner Eltern
> Ist man auch ein fremder


Macht dir das so sehr zu schaffen oder stehst du da drueber?
Ich bin auch fremd hier. Menschen die mich nicht wollen und nicht respektieren koennen mich mal, die sind mir wurscht.
Auf der anderen Seite habe ich hier einige tolle Freundschaften gefunden. Ob jetzt Deutscher, Russe, Tuerke, Bayer. Ist alles mit bei.
Weil mir Haut und Haarfarbe egal sind, weil mir Religion und politische Gesinnung egal sind. Weil mir auch wurscht ist was die essen und was nicht.
Solang die nicht versuchen ihre Meinungen anderen aufzudraengen und repsektvoll mit ihrer Umwelt umgehen, habe ich ihre Gesellschaft gerne.

Alle anderen sind es einfach nicht wert, meine Gesellschaft geniessen zu duerfen 



Tengri86 schrieb:


> ...bin nur ein deutscher mit türkische Abstimmung


Man macht sich nicht ueber Rechtschreibfehler lustig, aber diese Formulierung hat mich doch erheitert  Danke fuer die wahrscheinlich ungewollte Komik.
Bitte sieh das nicht als Angriff, ist nicht so gemeint!


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2016)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Aber was weiß ich schon
> bin nur ein deutscher mit türkische Abstimmung
> 
> Man ist hier als Fremdling geboren
> und wird nicht ihres gleichen aufgenommen



Du pauschalisiert auch ein wenig.
Ein Deutscher ist ein deutscher, der eben einen deutschen Pass hat. Fertig.
Welche Hautfarbe er hat, welcher Religionsgemeinschaft er angehört, welche sexuelle Orientierung er hat, ist dabei völlig irrelevant.
Und es gibt leider Leute, die das nicht so sehen, das ist aber die große Minderheit.
Schade halt, dass die Minderheit so aufgeblasen wird als wenns die Mehrheit wäre.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Man macht sich nicht ueber Rechtschreibfehler lustig, aber diese Formulierung hat mich doch erheitert  Danke fuer die wahrscheinlich ungewollte Komik.
> Bitte sieh das nicht als Angriff, ist nicht so gemeint!



Jeder vertippt sich schon mal, passiert mir auch ständig. 
Entweder man merkt es noch und korrigiert das dann schnell oder es ist so wie hier.
Hatte auch schon mal "Nutte" statt "Nutze" geschrieben.


----------



## Verminaard (4. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Jeder vertippt sich schon mal, passiert mir auch ständig.
> Entweder man merkt es noch und korrigiert das dann schnell oder es ist so wie hier.
> Hatte auch schon mal "Nutte" statt "Nutze" geschrieben.



Ich mein das ja auch absolut nicht negativ. Im Gegenteil. Fand ich in diesem ganzen Kontex lustig.

Ich darf hier schon gar nicht mit Steinen werfen. Wenn ich manche Postings lese, denk ich mir auch oft: was hat dich da geritten? Manche Formulierungen und Satzbauten sind ja, naja egal, geht zu sehr Offtopic....


----------



## Threshold (4. März 2016)

Ich will auch nicht abschweifen und es gibt natürlich auch eine Menge Legastheniker in unserer Gesellschaft, genauso wie es Stotterer gibt.
Bei beiden Gruppen sollte man eben etwas aufmerksamer sein.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2016)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich hab mehr Angst vor Rechtsextremisten ...


Das kann man einfach mal so hinnehmen, liebe Mitforisten, und nach den Gründen fragen 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich versteh diese Aussage nicht ganz. ...


Was ist daran nicht zu verstehen?


----------



## Rolk (4. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das kann man einfach mal so hinnehmen, liebe Mitforisten, und nach den Gründen fragen



Ich habe mehr Angst vor Linksextremen. Lass mich raten, Tengri86 ist nach deinen Wertvorstellungen durch seine türkische Abstammung mehr wert als ich?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (4. März 2016)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich hab mehr Angst von rechtsextremisten
> die würden mich und meine Familie Schaden zufügen ohne ein Diskussion


Es ist völlig natürlich vor denen am meisten Angst zu haben, von denen man am ehesten das "Opfer" wird. 

Ich habe zum Beispiel mehr Angst vor Linksextremisten und vor Islamisten.  Einfach, weil ich bei denen am wahrscheinlisten zum Opfer werde.
Würde ich jetzt aber auswandern (werde ich aber nie machen) hätte ich auch mehr Angst vor Rechtsextremisten als Linksextremisten.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Kurz vor Landtagswahlen: "Hat keine Losung anzubieten": Merkel warnt eindringlich vor Wahl der AfD - FOCUS Online
> Merkel warnt vor der AfD, gerade weil sie mehr als genug Lösungen anbietet...



Wie hoch schätzt ihr eigentlich die Wahrscheinlichkeit ein, dass Merkels Pläne (ich nenn es einfach mal Pläne ) zu einer Lösung führen? Ich auf 20 Prozent.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Ich habe mehr Angst vor Linksextremen.





Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich habe zum Beispiel mehr Angst vor Linksextremisten und vor Islamisten.


Wie bedrohen sie Euch? Wovor habt Ihr konkrete Angst?
Wenn Ihr Polizisten seid, könnte ich das nachvollziehen, 
die Gewaltbereitschaft bestimmter Gruppen ist absolut 
untragbar. Aber wer in der Bevölkerung hat Berührungs-
punkte zu Linksextremen?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (4. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie bedrohen Sie Euch? Wovor habt Ihr konkrete Angst?


Vor Angriffen auf mich als Person und auf mein Eigentum. 
Da überall in der Stadt, Antifa-Aufkleber kleben empfinde ich es als realistische Gefahr.
Vor einem Islamistischen Terrorangriff in meiner Heimatstadt habe ich da weniger Angst. Vor Gewalt durch Flüchtlinge aber trotzdem, mit der Begründung, dass es hier (und der Umgebung)  schon Vorfälle gab.

EDIT:
Hier gleich der nächste Vorfall.
Aktuelle Nachrichten aus Sachsen - MOPO24


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2016)

Das ist bedauerlich. Mir war nicht bewusst, dass die Antifa ganz normale Mitbürger verprügelt und erschießt. Was sagt die Polizei dazu?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (4. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist bedauerlich. Mir war nicht bewusst, dass die Antifa ganz normale Mitbürger verprügelt und erschießt. Was sagt die Polizei dazu?


Ich bin selber noch die in Kontakt mit der Antifa gekommen, aber als die AfD hier eine Kundgebung mit ca. 2000 Teilnehmern abgehalten hat, war die Antifa bei der Gegendemo anwesend. 
Und die Polizei hat eh keine positive Meinung gegenüber den Linksradikalen.

Gab schon wieder Übergriffe in einem Kaufhaus:
Aktuelle Nachrichten aus Sachsen - MOPO24


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (4. März 2016)

Stimmt, in Sachsen geht die Polizei lieber auf Kuschelkurs mit den Rechten:

Sachsen: Minister wirft eigener Polizei Nähe zu Pegida vor - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Poulton (4. März 2016)

Wird das jetzt so eine Art "_Wer hat Angst von wem angegriffen bzw. in einen Unfall verwickelt zu werden?_"-Quartett? Wenn das so ist: Fahrradfahrer. Wie die Bekloppten wenn die durch die Stadt fahren, gekonnt Fahrverbote ignorieren und am Besten noch während der Dunkelheit ohne irgendeine Beleuchtung oder irgendwas reflektierendes am Rad und/oder der Kleidung.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (4. März 2016)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Stimmt, in Sachsen geht die Polizei lieber auf Kuschelkurs mit den Rechten:
> 
> Sachsen: Minister wirft eigener Polizei Nähe zu Pegida vor - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Seine Aussagen haben die Koalitionskollegen von der CDU scharf kritisiert. 
Außerdem wenn der SPD die CDU Politik (die in Sachsen mit großer Mehrheit gewählt wurde) nicht passt, kann sie ja Neuwahlen fordern. Macht sie aber nicht, da sie ihr letztes Wahlergebnis von 12% dann nur unterbieten würde.


----------



## Ruptet (4. März 2016)

Poulton schrieb:


> Wird das jetzt so eine Art "_Wer hat Angst von wem angegriffen bzw. in einen Unfall verwickelt zu werden?_"-Quartett? Wenn das so ist: Fahrradfahrer. Wie die Bekloppten wenn die durch die Stadt fahren, gekonnt Fahrverbote ignorieren und am Besten noch während der Dunkelheit ohne irgendeine Beleuchtung oder irgendwas reflektierendes am Rad und/oder der Kleidung.



Vollste Zustimmung 

Nein im Ernst ... es wird schon wieder mit zweierlei Maß gemessen. "Angst gegen Rechts" ist legitim, aber die Angst der hier lebenden Bevölkerung vor dem, was kommt, ist ein Hirngespinst und wird abgeschmettert.


----------



## Verminaard (4. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Wie hoch schätzt ihr eigentlich die Wahrscheinlichkeit ein, dass Merkels Pläne (ich nenn es einfach mal Pläne ) zu einer Lösung führen? Ich auf 20 Prozent.



Merkels Plan geht doch voll auf.
Sie sitzt das aus, will eine europaeische Loesung bzw. Verteilung.
In den anderen Staaten, wie Oesterreich, gibts einen Umschwung, da die Regierenden Schiss vor einem Rechtsruck haben und das solche Parteien eventuell die Ueberhand gewinnen. Diese Staaten loesen dann das Problem.
Balkanroute dicht gemacht ohne direkten Einfluss von Merkel.
Sie kann den schwarzen Peter auf alle Anderen schieben und steht vermeintlich gut da.
Bis zur Bundestagswahl ist alles vergessen. Nebenbei noch permanent Stimmung gegen Emporkoemmlinge machen.

Nebenbei wird noch TTIP durchgepruegelt, jeder ansetztende Fokus darauf wird auch zunichte gemacht.

Ich hoffe echt das die Waehler ein etwas laengeres Gedaechniss haben und sich nicht einlullen lassen.

Die große Frage ist, wer kanns besser machen?
Saemtliche Parteien haben bisher bewiesen das sie lieber eine Politik der Wirtschaft und des Machterhalts machen.
Eine Linke an der Spitze find ich jetzt auch nicht ganz so prickelnd.
AfD und Regierung, oehm maximal als Oppositionspartei, aber mehr bitte nicht.

Was fehlt ist eine wirkliche Volkspartei die nicht irgendeinem Buendniss oder der Wirtschaft hoerig ist.

Ich wuerd mir ein erstarken Der Partei wuenschen. Ein Signal an die realitaetsfremde Politikerkaste, damit sie sich wieder auf das wesentliche besinnt.

Wobei es gibt einige Szenarien die ich mir gar nicht wuensche.
CDU stark wie gewohnt, die machen wie gehabt weiter.
AfD so stark das eine Regierungsbeteiligung unausweichlich ist.
Jede Partei so schwach, das es nur Streit oder immense Kompromisse gibt. (hatten wir vor vielen vielen Jahren schon mal)


Wegen Angst vor Extremisten:
Ist immer eine Sache der Perspektive:
Eine Person mit suedlaendischem Aussehen (egal ob Deutscher, Migrant, oder Alien) wird immer eher schiss vor Rechtsradikalen haben.
Einer der sich ein Auto der deutschen Premiumhersteller geleistet hat (ob bezahlt oder noch am Bezahlen) und in der Naehe passender Brennpunkte wohnt, wird eher schiss vor Linksextremisten haben, die da so wueten.
Andere, wo es ploetzlich vermehrt Vorfaelle gab, und wo man ins Opferschema passt, wird halt mehr schiss vor Fluechtlingen haben.

Ich versteh da jetzt nicht ganz was es da gross zu diskutieren gibt.
Wenn da Verbrechen veruebt werden, gibt es keine guten oder keine schlechten Verbrechen. Alle Verbrechen sind schlecht!
Egal von wem und gegen wen!


----------



## Nightslaver (4. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Eine Linke an der Spitze find ich jetzt auch nicht ganz so prickelnd.



Also dann am Ende lieber doch wieder Merkel? Nur weil man sich Die Linke an der Regierung nicht "vorstellen" kann?
Weiß ja niemand wie Die Linke sich als Regierungspartei schlagen würde, war sie ja noch nie.
Vieleicht nicht besser als die alten Greisen? Vieleicht doch wesentlich besser als die alten Greisen?
Es herraus finden? Nä, lass mal, die haben da ja so Passi in ihrem Programm die find ich nicht gut!

Haben andere etwa nur Inhalt dem man 100% zustimmen kann?
Nein? Aber die kann man viel ehr wählen weil die kennt man ja was da nicht so toll ist wenn sie regieren, nicht?

So wird sich hier nie was ändern und wird Merkel auch in der nässten Legislaturperiode wieder Kanzler mit der CDU als Regierungspartei!
Manchmal ist ein Sprung ins kalte Wasser, Linke wählen, besser als gar kein Sprung, vor allem wenn die Alternative zum nicht springen weitere 4 Jahre Merkel heißt!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (4. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich bin selber noch nicht in Kontakt mit der Antifa gekommen, aber als die AfD hier eine Kundgebung mit ca. 2000 Teilnehmern abgehalten hat, war die Antifa bei der Gegendemo anwesend.


Ich lehne jede Gewalt ab, und finde es ebenso nicht erträglich, wenn Demonstranten Angst um Leib und Seele haben müssen,
trotzdem ist es auf eine bestimmte Handlung begrenzt, die man jederzeit sein lassen kann. Ich will das nicht rechtfertigen.
Gewalt ist immer indiskutabel.

Das Demonstrationsrecht gilt für jeden darum ist Gewalt dagegen nicht akzeptabel. Trotzdem sehe ich einen Unterschied, ob 
man mit "Schalke Fahnen in den Dortmund-Fan Club" rennt, um es überspitzt zu sagen. Man kann jederzeit aussteigen und
die Gefahr beschränkt sich auf wenige Stunden. Eine Haut- oder Haarfarbe kann man nicht ablegen und die Gefahr besteht
24h am Tag, das ein durchgeknallter meint, Dir ein Leid anzutun.

Und jetzt stellt Dir vor, Du hättest diese Angst, Die Du für wenige Stunden auf einer Demonstration erlebt hast, 24/7 im Alltag.
Würdest Du so ein Leben lebenswürdig empfingen, wenn Du jederzeit von "marodierenden Haufen" bedroht werden kannst?
Ich habe vor zwanzig Jahren schon auf dem Weg von Hannover nach Greifwald rassistische Übergriffe erlebt, die für mich
unvorstellbar waren. Ich will mir gar nicht vorstellen, wie das jetzt ist.


----------



## Verminaard (4. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also dann am Ende lieber doch wieder Merkel? Nur weil man sich Die Linke an der Regierung nicht "vorstellen" kann?
> Weiß ja niemand wie Die Linke sich als Regierungspartei schlagen würde, war sie ja noch nie.
> Vieleicht nicht besser als die alten Greisen? Vieleicht doch wesentlich besser als die alten Greisen?
> Es herraus finden? Nä, lass mal, die haben da ja so Passi in ihrem Programm die find ich nicht gut!
> ...



Wieso unterstellst du mir das ich lieber Merkel als die Linke haette?

Haelst du denn die Linke fuer so regierungsfaehig?
Hat einige gute Ideen. Frag mal nach Umsetzung.
Wenn dann als Argument kommt: ja die Bankenrettung hat aber soviel gekostet.....


----------



## efdev (4. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieso unterstellst du mir das ich lieber Merkel als die Linke haette?
> 
> Haelst du denn die Linke fuer so regierungsfaehig?
> Hat einige gute Ideen. Frag mal nach Umsetzung.
> Wenn dann als Argument kommt: ja die Bankenrettung hat aber soviel gekostet.....



Glaubt ihr es macht wirklich einen großen Unterschied wer Regiert ? 
Ich muss da immer an Pispers denken wir können den Zugführer zwar tauschen aber nicht den Zug anhalten.


----------



## Verminaard (4. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr es macht wirklich einen großen Unterschied wer Regiert ?
> Ich muss da immer an Pispers denken wir können den Zugführer zwar tauschen aber nicht den Zug anhalten.



Und wieso der große Aufschrei wegen der AfD dann?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (4. März 2016)

Sachsen-Anhalt wird wenn die Grünen rausfliegen unregierbar.
Wenn die CDU nicht mit der Linken oder der AfD regieren will, wird sie alleine mit der SPD keine Mehrheit bekommen dazu bräuchten sie noch die Grünen oder die FDP. 
(Laut der aktuellen Umfrage)


----------



## efdev (4. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Und wieso der große Aufschrei wegen der AfD dann?



Weiß ich doch nicht die sind mir zwar auch alles andere als Sympathisch aber das Volk muss wissen was es Will ob das jetzt die einen oder die anderen Pappnasen sind  selbst wenn die Afd ihre eventuell wirren Ideen versucht durchzubringen als Regierung, wenn etwas nicht geht geht es nicht falls doch --> hat es das Volk so gewollt .

Aber was will man erwarten von einem Politisch ungebildeten Land, ich bin immer noch dafür alles Wahlkampagnen und Verschwendungen abzuschaffen und einfach jedem zu jeder Wahl nen Brief wo die Parteien ihren kram drauf Kritzeln dürfen und Fertig.


----------



## Bester_Nick (4. März 2016)

*Verminaard* 

Wenn das ihr Plan ist, dann ist das für mich in Ordnung. Ganz einfach aus dem Grund, weil damit praktisch eine Obergrenze für Deutschland eingeführt wäre. Mazedonien lässt jeden Tag einige hundert Flüchtlinge durch, dann sind wir in Deutschland bei maximal 200.000 im Jahr. Beispielrechnung:

300 Flüchtlinge am Tag
9000 Flüchtlinge im Monat
108.000 Flüchtlinge im Jahr

Allerdings ist ihr offizieller Plan ja, die Zahl der nach Europa kommenden Flüchtlinge über die Türkei-EU-Agenda drastisch zu senken, EU-weite Verteilungsquoten zu etablieren und Griechenland mit der Last nicht alleine zu lassen, wobei gleichzeitig die Durchwinkpolitik dauerhaft beendet werden soll. Alle drei Punkte sind aus meiner Sicht wenig erfolgversprechend.


----------



## Sparanus (4. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Sachsen-Anhalt wird wenn die Grünen rausfliegen unregierbar.
> Wenn die CDU nicht mit der Linken oder der AfD regieren will, wird sie alleine mit der SPD keine Mehrheit bekommen dazu bräuchten sie noch die Grünen oder die FDP.
> (Laut der aktuellen Umfrage)


Nicht unbedingt, 
Minderheitsregierung mit AfD oder Linker Tolleranz.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (4. März 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt,
> Minderheitsregierung mit AfD oder Linker Tolleranz.


Möglich ist das schon das wird aber extrem instabil.
Da wird es manchmal unmöglich sein etwas durchzubringen. Ist in Schweden ja momentan auch so.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2016)

Lösungen zur Flüchtlingskrise:
Erdogan will Syrien-Flüchtlinge in syrischem Lager sammeln - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Das halte ich für eine prinzipiell gut Idee, ich ahne aber bei Erdogan immer einen anderen, egoistischen, Hintergrund. 
Diese neue Stadt soll mit hoher Sicherheit als Bollwerk gegen einen möglichen Kurdischen Staat genutzt werden und
 ganz sicher unter türkische Befehlsgewalt stehen und nicht durch die UN organisiert werden.

Mal sehen, wie die Idee aufgegriffen wird. Ein vor dem IS sicheres  Stück Land sollten die Aliierten hinbekommen. Dann
müss die Syrische Regierung auch mitspielen und irgendwo an der syrischen Nordgrenze könnte eine große neue Stadt
entstehen. Notfalls auch als Freihandelszone oder so etwas mit eigenständiger Verwaltung, z.B. der Opposition.

Und noch mal ganz kurz ein anderes Thema, zurück zu "Brandanschläge werden von Menschen aus der Mitte gemacht",
"ich bin doch kein Nazi", etc. Der Angeklagte in diesem Prozess behauptet das von sich auch. Der Text spricht für sich:

_".... Wie er schon mit 15 Jahren, angetrunken, in der Nacht "Heil Hitler"  grölte, wie er in Gesprächen die Massenvernichtungspläne des "Führers"  verehrte, wie ihm die Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen in seiner Heimat zuwider  war.  Dann noch die großflächige Tätowierung auf seiner linken Brust und  die am rechten Arm - ein Wikingerschiff mit einer Odal-Rune und einen  Wikinger mit einem Totenkopfring. Beides zwar nicht verboten, aber  typisch für die rechtsextreme Szene. Ein Staatsschützer wertete sie vor  Gericht als klar "rechts motiviert". Der Name einer WhatsApp-Gruppe, bei  der L. Mitglied war: "Garage Hakenkreuz",...""Wenn der ***** brennt, feiere ich richtig"..._
Quelle: Brandanschlag in Salzhemmendorf: "Auf der Rückfahrt ihre Tat gefeiert" - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Natürlich, ganz klar ein besorgter Bürger aus unserer Mitte. Oder will mich da jemand etwa veräppeln?
Wie heißt es hier doch immer so schön "Wacht auf Leute", wir sollten uns unsere Demokratie nicht vom 
rechten Rand demolieren lassen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (5. März 2016)

Es kann ja im Prinzip nur eine UN-Schutzzone werden die von Assad auch toleriert wird. Dazu muss es noch Geldgeber geben und Staaten, die bereit sind diese Zone mit Bodentruppen zu schützen.

Es wäre für mich auch die beste Lösung wenn da nicht so viele "aber" wären.


----------



## Verminaard (5. März 2016)

Aktivisten melden: Turkische Grenzschutzer erschiessen neun Syrer - FOCUS Online

Ich erwarte hier DEN Aufschrei!


Ziehen wir mal einen Vergleich:
Merkel laedt alle fluechtigen Syrer nach Deutschland ein.
Als dies Ueberhand nimmt, und auch viele Andere die Chance ergreifen, reagieren andere Politiker, fordern Grenzschliessung.
Naja erst nach dem immer mehr Deutsche nicht mehr ganz den Weg der Kanzlerin toll finden und als andere Parteien Zulauf bekommen.
Einige Politiker fordern Grenzen zu schuetzen, auch mit Waffengewalt.
In einem Interview, was seinen Namen nicht gerecht wird, wird Frauke Petry genoetigt eine Aussage bezueglich ihrer Grenzsicher zu taetigen. 
In Deutschland herrscht ein großer Aufschrei: wie kann man nur mit Waffen gegen Fluechtlinge vorgehen?!! NAZIS!

Zeitgleich verhandelt Merkel mit Erdogan, bzw kuesst ihm seine Fuesse.
Erdogan kann das machen, was man sich in Europa nicht vorstellen kann. Waffengewalt gegen illegale Eindringlinge. Die Syrer mag er sowieso nicht ganz so wirklich.
Merkel behaelt eine saubere Weste und kann weiterhin ihre ueberlegene Moral ausspielen.
Mit ihr natuerlich alle Anderen die sich genauso moralisch ganz toll finden.

Die Greultaten macht ja wer anderer, hauptsache wir nicht.

Ihr habt kein Problem deutsche Waffenlieferungen mit einer Flucht aus Syrien in Zusammenhang zu bringen.
Aber die kaum durchgefuehrten Abschiebungen, gute Sozialversorgung in Deutschland und Worte von Merkel, das alles hat nichts damit zu tun, das sich Leute auf den Weg, auch aus sicheren Laendern, nach Deutschland machen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2016)

Habt Ihr das schon gelesen? Es gibt Genfer Konventionen zu Kriegsflüchtlingen, die Türkei hat sie unterschieben. Das ist ein Fall für den UN-Sicherheitsrat. Ticken die noch richtig??
Aktivisten melden: Turkische Grenzschutzer erschiessen neun Syrer - FOCUS Online


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. März 2016)

So etwas kommt vor, wenn Grenzschützer nicht sorgfältig ausgesucht und ausgebildet worden sind. Gegen unbewaffnete Flüchtlinge muss jedenfalls keine tödliche Gewalt angewendet werden. Aber über die "Ausrutscher" der Türkei wird die EU angesichts der eigenen Ohnmacht und der Überforderung wohl hinwegsehen müssen. Zumal sie ja auch vor anderen Missständen seit einiger Zeit die Augen verschließt (Wiederaufnahme des Kampfes gegen Kurden, Einschränkung der Pressefreiheit, Folter, Geschäfte mit dem IS etc.)


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (5. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Habt Ihr das schon gelesen? Es gibt Genfer Konventionen zu Kriegsflüchtlingen, die Türkei hat sie unterschieben. Das ist ein Fall für den UN-Sicherheitsrat. Ticken die noch richtig??
> Aktivisten melden: Turkische Grenzschutzer erschiessen neun Syrer - FOCUS Online


Ich muss das nicht gelesen haben, um sie wissen das die Türkei auf Flüchtlinge aus Syrien schießt. Das war schon immer klar und unsere Kanzlerin und unser Innenminister loben die Türkei auch noch für ihren "Einsatz" und geben ihr immer mehr Geld...

Aber solange noch kein Schuss an der mazedonischen Grenze gefallen ist, wird sich kein Politiker darüber empören.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und noch mal ganz kurz ein anderes Thema, zurück zu "Brandanschläge werden von Menschen aus der Mitte gemacht",
> "ich bin doch kein Nazi", etc. Der Angeklagte in diesem Prozess behauptet das von sich auch. Der Text spricht für sich:


Das ist ganz klar ein Neonazi.
Man darf aber auch nicht vergessen, dass bei immer mehr Fällen es Menschen waren die vorher nie aufgefallen sind und das ist eine extrem gefährliche Entwicklung.


----------



## Verminaard (5. März 2016)

Eskalation in Turkei: Polizei sturmt "Zaman"-Redaktion - FOCUS Online

War schon laenger bekannt, das Erdogan direkt interventiert, war aber alles nicht so schlimm.
Gegen Polen hingegen muss ermittelt werden.


----------



## Sparanus (5. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Habt Ihr das schon gelesen? Es gibt Genfer Konventionen zu Kriegsflüchtlingen, die Türkei hat sie unterschieben. Das ist ein Fall für den UN-Sicherheitsrat. Ticken die noch richtig??
> Aktivisten melden: Turkische Grenzschutzer erschiessen neun Syrer - FOCUS Online


Und wir zahlen an die Türkei...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (5. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Eskalation in Turkei: Polizei sturmt "Zaman"-Redaktion - FOCUS Online
> 
> War schon laenger bekannt, das Erdogan direkt interventiert, war aber alles nicht so schlimm.
> Gegen Polen hingegen muss ermittelt werden.


Die Polen sind ja auch nicht die angesprochene Wählergruppe der "Altparteien"...
Es gab eine Statistik bei der Türken mit doppelter Staatsbürgerschaft in Deutschland mehrheitlich SPD und Grüne gewählt haben, in der Türkei dann aber rechte Parteien wie die AKP oder die MHP.

Das nennt sich auch Doppelmoral.


----------



## Woohoo (5. März 2016)

Darf man sich schon darauf freuen, wenn die Türkei als EU Mitglied ihre EU Außengrenze schützt. 

Vorfälle die es zu vermeiden gilt. Bei einer so agressiven Massenveranstaltung aber erfreulich geringe Opferzahlen. 
_"Eine unabhängige Überprüfung des Vorfalls ist nicht möglich."_ Vielleicht wurde die Grenze auch so friedlich gestürmt wie in Madzedonien und die Soldaten waren auf der andren Seite leider nicht so ausgebildet und eher nervöser.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich muss das nicht gelesen haben, um  sie wissen das die Türkei auf Flüchtlinge aus Syrien schießt. Das war  schon immer klar und unsere Kanzlerin und unser Innenminister loben die  Türkei auch noch für ihren "Einsatz" und geben ihr immer mehr Geld...
> 
> Aber solange noch kein Schuss an der mazedonischen Grenze gefallen ist, wird sich kein Politiker darüber empören.



Durch die mazedonische Grenze kommt keiner ungewollt durch. Hab mir  gestern eine News dazu angesehen:  zwei Zäune stehen im Abstand von fünf  Metern, davor jeweils dicke "Nato-Draht-Büsche" und zwischen den Zäunen  sind freilaufende Wachhunde. Für alle Fälle wurden hinter der Grenze  noch bestens ausgerüstete Soldaten aufgestellt, die sofort mit  non-lethal Weapons eingreifen könnten. 

Hausaufgaben gemacht.


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Aber solange noch kein Schuss an der mazedonischen Grenze gefallen ist, wird sich kein Politiker darüber empören.



Auch dann nicht, da das ja immer noch "weit weit weg" ist.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (5. März 2016)

Nach linksextremistischen Drohungen: Berliner Hotel ladt AfD-Parteitag und Wahlparty aus - Berlin - Tagesspiegel
Die Linksextremisten haben mal wieder ihr Ziel erreicht...
Wo ist der Verfassungsschutz ?


----------



## Threshold (5. März 2016)

Du musst fragen, wo die Polizei ist, denn die ermittelt ja bei sowas und muss den Schutz sicher stellen.


----------



## Woohoo (5. März 2016)

Und wenn Schüssse in Madzedonien fallen habe ich bedenken, dass sich empört und emotionalisiert wird ohne die genauen Hintergründe zu beleuchten. Anschließend werden dann die Züge geschickt um die Menschen vor den schießwütigen Madzedoniern zu retten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Nach linksextremistischen Drohungen: Berliner Hotel ladt AfD-Parteitag und Wahlparty aus - Berlin - Tagesspiegel
> Die Linksextremisten haben mal wieder ihr Ziel erreicht...
> Wo ist der Verfassungsschutz ?


Es geht um einen Farbbeutelwurf, wenn Du Deinen Link zuende liest und um ein Hotel, was sein Hausrecht durchsetzt, geschickt getarnt als "die linken Drohen". Gegen ernste Drohungen muss die Polizei vorgehen, auch gegen Sachbeschädigung wie Farbbeutelwürfe, aber das hat vermutlich zur Zeit nicht die höchste Priorität, wenn an anderer Stelle Massenvergewaltigungen zu verhindern sind, und die Polizei das nicht schafft. 

Mehr und gut ausgebildete Polizei würde allen helfen. Die Antifa wäre überflüssig (gut, dass ist sie, da gewaltbereit, eh), wenn gegen Rechtsextreme endlich mal vorgegangen würde, Rechte Demonstranten müßten keine Angst mehr haben, als Rechtsextreme verwechselt zu werden, die Bürger hatten mehr Schutz vor Straftaten und auch die Flüchtlinge hätten mehr Sicherheit, anstatt von schlecht ausgebildeten Sicherheitsdiensten abhängig zu sein. Kostet natürlich, dass auf der anderen Seite Versicherungsprämien sinken würden, wird dabei vergessen.

Insgesamt, wenn ich die letzten Jahrzehnte Revue passieren lasse, wird es im Land immer friedlicher, mit kleinen Spitzen zu bestimmten Ereignissen. Angst habe ich vor allem an Samstagen mit den Bahn zu fahren, wenn hunderttausende randalierende Fussballfans die Bahn okkupieren. In einem Land, in dem das das größte Problem ist, muss es reichlich friedlich zugehen. Vor vierzig Jahren gab es mehr "No Go Areas" als heute, so zumindest mein subjektives Empfinden.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (5. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Insgesamt, wenn ich die letzten Jahrzehnte Revue passieren lasse, wird es im Land immer friedlicher, mit kleinen Spitzen zu bestimmten Ereignissen. Angst habe ich vor allem an Samstagen mit den Bahn zu fahren, wenn hunderttausende randalierende Fussballfans die Bahn okkupieren.


Das ist sich in den letzten Jahren eigentlich gelegt. Bei Dynamo Dresden kommt heute sowas nicht mehr vor.

Aber ich stimme zu wenn die Polizei, gegen* alle *Extremisten mal besser vorgehen würde, wäre vieles einfacher. Aber sie hat nicht mal genug Personal um Massenvergewaltigungen wie in Köln zu verhindern, wie soll das dann auch noch funktionieren ? Der Stellenabbau lässt sich leider nicht so schnell wieder rückgängig machen wie es einige Politiker glauben.


Die Messerstecherin war bereits bei den Terroristen:
Messerangriff in Hannover: Motive junger Islamistin unklar - DIE WELT
Solche "Menschen" haben das Recht auf Recht und Freiheit lebenslang verwirkt, egal wie alt, woher und ob sie männlich oder weiblich sind.


----------



## Captn (5. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:
			
		

> Die Antifa wäre überflüssig (gut, dass ist sie, da gewaltbereit, eh)....



Die Antifa ist ein Haufen randalierender Vollidioten, die der Meinung sind, über dem Gesetz zu stehen, während sie sich der staatlichen Gewalt widersetzen.
Aber Polizisten mit Steinen zu bewerfen und fremdes Eigentum anzuzünden scheint ja keine große Sache zu sein....

Allein schon der Gedanke, dass etwas wie die Antifa einen Nutzen hätte, halte ich für unüberlegt und ignorant.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (5. März 2016)

Thomas de Maiziere will der Turkei Fluchtlinge abnehmen - DIE WELT

Unser Innenminister sagt die Türkei hätte "bemerkenswertes" geleistet und nun müssen wir ihnen Flüchtlinge abnehmen.
Denken die ernsthaft nicht, dass wenn die Türkei in der EU ist oder nur Visafreiheit bekommt die Flüchtlinge dann einfach durchlässt ? Für die Türkei sind die Flüchtlinge nur ein Druckmittel.


----------



## Sparanus (5. März 2016)

Ja das hab ich heute auch gelesen, direkt darunter der Artikel wie sie die Zeitung da gestürmt haben^^

Toll gemacht


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. März 2016)

Sondergipfel EU-Türkei: Bundesregierung schweigt zur Erstürmung der "Zaman" - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2016)

So ist das, das Volk schreit und unsere Werte werden Stück für Stück aufgegeben. 

Wir können keine Flüchtlinge mehr aufnehmen, weil die Gartenzwerge einen 
Aufstand machen und weil Europa allgemein mit sich beschäftigt ist und klein-
staatliche Interessen über die Gemeinschaft gesetzt werden.  Dann müssen wir
die Kröte schlucken, einen quasi Diktator in den Ars... zu kriechen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. März 2016)

Es ist aber auch schwer bestimmte Werte aufrecht zu erhalten, wenn es weltweit 60 Mio. Flüchtlinge gibt von denen viele nach Europa wollen. Die "Gartenzwerge" halten es da eben lieber mit der Realpolitik. Allerdings glaube ich nicht, dass die Türkei mit diesem Gebaren jemals ein Mitglied der EU wird. Wir sind derzeit halt nur nicht in der Position, die Türkei zu ermahnen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (5. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir
> die Kröte schlucken, einen quasi Diktator in den Ars... zu kriechen.


Müssen wir eigentlich auch nicht.
Aber Merkel möchte eben nicht in den Medien die Bilder von weinenden Flüchtlingskindern an der deutschen bzw. europäischen Außengrenze sehen.
Die will man lieber weit weg in der Türkei sehen damit man sich weiterhin moralisch gut fühlen kann und andere für ihr Vorgehen zu kritisieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (5. März 2016)

Frau Merkel möchte wohl eher, dass die Kinder gar nicht weinen, darum hat sie die Grenzen geöffnet, 
aber die Pegidasten und AfDler sollten jetzt zu ihrer Verantwortung stehen. IHR wolltet das so, EUCH
ist es völlig egal, ob die verrecken.  Gut gemacht, ich bin stolz auf Euch .... 

Es geht nicht um 60 Millionen Flüchtlinge weltweit, es geht um wenige Millionen Syrer vor der Haustür. 
Das macht auf 500 Millionen Europäer prozentual nicht viel.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (5. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Frau Merkel möchte wohl eher, dass die Kinder gar nicht weinen, darum hat sie die Grenzen geöffnet,
> aber die Pegidasten und AfDler sollten jetzt zu ihrer Verantwortung stehen. IHR wolltet das so, EUCH
> ist es völlig egal, ob die verrecken.  Gut gemacht, ich bin stolz auf Euch ....


Unserer Kanzlerin geht es eher darum, den Friedennobelpreis zu bekommen und dann UN-Generalsekretärin zu werden.
Wir haben übrigens nie gefordert die Türkei dafür zu bezahlen auf Flüchtlinge zu schießen. Im Gegenteil wir wollten, dass man die Grenzen selbst sichert und das auch die ganze Welt wissen lässt.
Erst durch Frau Merkels "Einladung der Flüchtlinge" haben sich so viele auf die Reise nach Deutschland begeben.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um 60 Millionen Flüchtlinge weltweit, es geht um wenige Millionen Syrer vor der Haustür.
> Das macht auf 500 Millionen Europäer prozentual nicht viel.


Wir reden hier aber um Millionen Menschen und nicht um einfache Zahlen.
Man kann wenn es um Menschen geht nicht alles mathematisch und statistisch sehen, man muss auch auf die subjektive Menge achten.


----------



## Verminaard (5. März 2016)

Wann kapiert der das man das nicht auf Europa rechnen kann.
Die Fluechtlinge werden nicht nach Estland, Lettland, Spanien oder Portugal gehen.
Selbst wenn sie dahingebracht werden, werden sie dort nicht bleiben.
Dann sind ein paar Millionen Fluechtlinge die dauerhaft in Deutschland bleiben und deren Nachzug durchaus ein Problem.

Natuerlich sind die AfD Waehler und Pegida Demonstranten schuld.
Nicht Merkel mit ihren Aussagen und die Willkommensbilder von den deutschen Bahnhoefen, das ja alle so willkommen sind.
Man sollte vielleicht auch mal die Menschen hoeren, die so unterwegs sind. Es gibt doch ab und an Interviews und da war immer die Aussage: Merkel hat uns gerufen, die besten Chancen in Deutschland.

Genau solche Menschen kann man dann nach Litauen verfrachten und ihnen klarmachen das sie halt Pech haben, dort (ueber)leben koennen aber sie halt nicht das Privileg hab in Deutschland zu sein und da Leistungen zu beziehen.
Wenns nach Ueberleben geht, wuerden sich die Meisten doch gar nicht erst auf den Weg machen und fuer viel Geld fuer eine beschwerliche Reise machen.

Ach was tipp ich da, man kann NUR in Deutschland ueberleben. Alles andere waere total abwegig.



Die Fluechtlinge haben Megastrapazen hinter sich, aber das hier spricht Baende. Ab Sekunde 45, der junge Mann im roten Shirt auf der rechten Seite.




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=i1p3LmZJoiQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Bester_Nick (5. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Frau Merkel möchte wohl eher, dass die  Kinder gar nicht weinen, darum hat sie die Grenzen geöffnet,
> aber die Pegidasten und AfDler sollten jetzt zu ihrer Verantwortung stehen. IHR wolltet das so, EUCH
> ist es völlig egal, ob die verrecken.  Gut gemacht, ich bin stolz auf Euch ....
> 
> ...



"Wenige" Millionen Syrer und "wenige" Millionen Afghanen  sowie  "wenige" Millionen Iraker, Kongolesen, Somalier und Sudaner. Und das sind  nur diejenigen, die tatsächlich Anspruch auf Asyl haben. Um die vielen  Millionen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, die wir hier ebenfalls zwecks  rechtsstaatlichem Antragsverfahren erst mal aufnehmen müssten,  solltest du dir aber auch Gedanken machen.

Wie soll Deutschland mit so vielen Menschen fertig werden, ohne daran kaputt zu gehen? 

Nein, die humanitäre Verantwortung für den Schutz der Flüchtlinge trägt nicht Deutschland alleine. Diese Verantwortung tragen alle westlichen Länder, aber nur die wenigsten wollen sie übernehmen. Und deswegen ist die Lage so traurig, wie sie eben ist.


----------



## Woohoo (6. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Frau Merkel möchte wohl eher, dass die Kinder gar nicht weinen, darum hat sie die Grenzen geöffnet,
> aber die Pegidasten und AfDler sollten jetzt zu ihrer Verantwortung stehen. IHR wolltet das so, EUCH
> ist es völlig egal, ob die verrecken. Gut gemacht, ich bin stolz auf Euch ....



Aber die Kinder weinen doch hier weiter.
Machen wir jetzt Politik auf Grundlage von emotionalen Bildern? Dann schafft man es wirklich jedes Land als unsicher aussehen zu lassen. 
Also los schickt die Transportmaschinen.

CSU-Vize Weber: "Mussen Fluchtlinge mit Transall-Maschinen direkt nach Europa fliegen" - Video - Video - FOCUS Online



Verminaard schrieb:


> Die Fluechtlinge haben Megastrapazen hinter sich, aber das hier spricht Baende. Ab Sekunde 45, der junge Mann im roten Shirt auf der rechten Seite.



Pallywood 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann müssen wir
> die Kröte schlucken, einen quasi Diktator in den Ars... zu kriechen.



Machen "wir" doch sonst auch. Soviel zu "unseren Werten". Wenn die Gegenleistung für irgendjemanden  stimmt wird mit jedem paktiert.


----------



## Bester_Nick (6. März 2016)

Hat Merkel nicht letztens gesagt, dass die Flüchtlinge in Griechenland Asyl beantragen sollen, weil Griechenland sicher ist und es kein Recht auf Asyl in einem bestimmten EU-Staat gibt? Merkwürdigerweise macht das da aber kaum einer. Alle wollen nach Germany.  Faymann bringts auf den Punkt -> Werner Faymann fordert von Angela Merkel Klarheit in der Flüchtlingskrise - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (6. März 2016)

Heute sind ja Kommunalwahlen in Hessen, mal sehn was da rauskommt.

Landtagswahl: CDU-Chefin Angela Merkel kritisiert AfD scharf - Video - Video - FOCUS Online
Kurz vor den Wahlen wird unsere Kanzlerin von den Medien natürlich wieder gelobt. Dabei wird vergessen, ohne sie gäbe es heute keine AfD mehr. 

Fluchtlingsfrage: AfD will Russlanddeutsche fur sich gewinnen - DIE WELT
Der AfD-Wählerkreis wird auch immer größer.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Cover und Schlagzeilen sind oft reißerisch. Völlig normal. Ich würde es als Redakteur nicht anders machen. Solange der Artikel selber nicht die Tatsachen verdreht ist das imo in Ordnung.



Da die meisten Leute wesentlich mehr Schlagzeilen als ganze Artikel konsumieren, sind Journalisten definitiv auch bei den Schlagzeilen in der Verantwortung. Reißerei lässt sich vermutlich nicht ganz vermeiden, aber wenn die Schlagzeile einen gegenteiligen Eindruck von dem vermittelt, was Sache ist, dann ist man endgültig in der untersten Boulevardschublade und als Informationsmedium disqualifiziert.




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Vor Angriffen auf mich als Person und auf mein Eigentum.
> Da überall in der Stadt, Antifa-Aufkleber kleben empfinde ich es als realistische Gefahr.



In Anbetracht dessen, dass die gewalttätigen Teile der Antifa (die übrigens vermutlich nicht diejenigen sein werden, die Aufkleber verteilen) ihre Gewalt -nomen est omen- gegen Faschisten richten:
Wieso genau hast du Angst, als Faschist angegriffen zu werden?

Im Gegensatz zu Zielkriterien wie Hautfarbe oder Geschlecht ist ja relativ leicht, seine politische Überzeugung dosiert an die Öffentlichkeit zu geben - es sei denn, man hat das explizite Ziel, Werbung für Faschismus zu machen und den eigenen Faschmismus alles und jedem unter die Nase zu reiben.




efdev schrieb:


> Glaubt ihr es macht wirklich einen großen Unterschied wer Regiert ?
> Ich muss da immer an Pispers denken wir können den Zugführer zwar tauschen aber nicht den Zug anhalten.



Jedem, der ein bisschen was von dem unserem politischen und gesellschaftlichen System versteht, sollte klar sein, dass eine (demokratische) Partei nicht von heute auf morgen alles umgekehren kann. Aber sie kann Weichen stellen und Entwicklungen anstoßen und da kann großes draus werden. Nehmen wir als Beispiel die Bundesgrünen der End90er: Den Atomausstieg hat Merkel schnellstmöglich wieder abgeschafft, sehr zu Freude ihrer Freunde aus der Nuklearindustrie. Die Ökosteuer wurde seit Ewigkeiten nicht mehr angepasst, sondern lieber die Angaben auf nicht-umweltschädliche Dinge erhöht. Aber das EEG, zum Ende der Regierungszeit der Grünen noch eine eher kleine NUmmer, wirkt, trotz mehrmaliger Abschächung, bis heute und gilt international als Vorzeigemodell. Auch die Öko-Landwirtschaftsverordnungen kann man als durchaus erfolgreich und einflussbereich bezeichnen und wären bei einer Unions- oder FDP-Regierungsbeteiligung garantiert nie verabschiedet worden.
Dazu kommt die indirekte Lenkungswirkung. Die großen Parteien machen mit nichten immer das gleiche, sondern haben immer einen Blick auf Erfolge kleinerer Parteien. Ideen, die hier über längere Zeit erfolgreich sind, werden nach und nach übernommen und wirken sich so verzögert in der Realpolitik aus, selbst wenn die Partei, die das Thema als erstes angesprochen hat, gar nicht an der Macht ist.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Nicht unbedingt,
> Minderheitsregierung mit AfD oder Linker Tolleranz.



Tolleranz der Linken für die CDU?  Never. Die Linken in Sachsen-Anhalt sind zwar weitaus Realitätsbezogener, als im Westen, aber das beinhaltet eben auch dass man für Unterstützung eine Gegenleistung verlangt und den politischen Gegner nicht einfach so machen lässt.
Ich sehe da aber auch vorerst keinen Bedarf. Wenn die Grünen rausfliegen steht es 47 zu 37 für GroKo gegen den Rest. Das ist eine sehr stabile Mehrheit. Wenn die Grünen drinne bleiben sind es 47 zu 42, was immer noch reicht - oder man versucht es eben mit Schwarz-Rot-Grün. (k.A., ob die S-A-Grünen zu idealistisch dafür sind. Wäre aber eine positive Überraschung...)




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Lösungen zur Flüchtlingskrise:
> Erdogan will Syrien-Flüchtlinge in syrischem Lager sammeln - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Das halte ich für eine prinzipiell gut Idee,



hmm. Halte ich für eine unrealisierbare Idee, wenn man nicht in Syrien einmarschieren will. Und das will niemand und das will auch niemand rechtlich legimitieren und wenn sich diese beiden Aspekte je beide ändern würden, gäbe es ungleich mehr Möglichkeiten.



> Mal sehen, wie die Idee aufgegriffen wird. Ein vor dem IS sicheres  Stück Land sollten die Aliierten hinbekommen. Dann
> müss die Syrische Regierung auch mitspielen und irgendwo an der syrischen Nordgrenze könnte eine große neue Stadt



Wieso sollte Assad da mitspielen? Von ihm kontrolliertes Land ist auch IS-sicher und wenn noch mehr IS-Sicherheit gefordert wird, nimmt er gerne militärische Unterstützung an. Das Problem in Syrien sind all diejenigen, die sich weder bei Assad noch beim IS sicher fühlen (und ggf. auch bei den Kurden nicht bzw. deren Gebiete nicht mehr erreichen können) und denen wird Assad garantiert nicht ein international gesichertes Stück nagelneue Infrastruktur in einem Landesteil überlassen, den unter Kontrolle zu bringen ihm schon jetzt nicht gelingt.



> Natürlich, ganz klar ein besorgter Bürger aus unserer Mitte. Oder will mich da jemand etwa veräppeln?
> Wie heißt es hier doch immer so schön "Wacht auf Leute", wir sollten uns unsere Demokratie nicht vom
> rechten Rand demolieren lassen.



Naja, aber wenn Millionen von Leute solche Personen und solche Taten befürworten, dann ist das eben "die Mitte"... 




Verminaard schrieb:


> Aktivisten melden: Turkische Grenzschutzer erschiessen neun Syrer - FOCUS Online
> 
> Ich erwarte hier DEN Aufschrei!



Wieso? Die eine Hälfte der Diskussionsteilnehmer sagt seit Monaten, dass eine Grenzschließung über kurz oder lang zu Grenztoten führt. Von denen bekommst du allenfalls ein "wie erwartet". Und die andere Hälfte ist größtenteils nicht so blöd, dass sie ihr "YEAH! Endlich! 9 weniger!" offen äußern wird, weil sie genau wissen, was die Forenregeln dazu sagen. Somit unterm Strich ein (aus meiner Sicht) trauriges Ereignis, zu dem es aber nichts zu sagen gibt, weil alles schon lange vorher spekulativ aber konsistent gesagt wurde.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Eskalation in Turkei: Polizei sturmt "Zaman"-Redaktion - FOCUS Online
> 
> War schon laenger bekannt, das Erdogan direkt interventiert, war aber alles nicht so schlimm.
> Gegen Polen hingegen muss ermittelt werden.



Alle Rechten, die aus der Meldung Kapital schlagen wollen, könnten vielleicht noch mal ihre Beiträge von vor 6-12 Monaten überprüfen, als es um Islamisten in Deutschland ging. Nur so zur Erinnerung: Genau die gleiche Gülenbewegung, um die es hier geht (und deren "neutrale" Zeitung eine erstaunlich Wendung von pro-Erdogan zu Anti-Erdogan binnen weniger Jahre konstant-ekliger Erdogan-Politik durchgemacht hat...), trägt iirc 3/4 der Personen zur gern zitierten "Islamisten"-Statistik bei...

Wenn Deutschland nicht dagegen vorgeht und nur beobachtet, ist es verachtungswürdige Gutmenschentum, wenn Erdogan dagegen vorgeht ist es verachtungswürdige Diktatur?

(was nicht heißt, dass ich die Aktion gut finde, aber wer ausgerechnet bei diesem Opfer aktiv wird, der sollte sich echt fragen, wo er die letzten Jahre verpennt hat.)




Verminaard schrieb:


> Wann kapiert der das man das nicht auf Europa rechnen kann.
> Die Fluechtlinge werden nicht nach Estland, Lettland, Spanien oder Portugal gehen.
> Selbst wenn sie dahingebracht werden, werden sie dort nicht bleiben.



Dann sollten sich diese Länder mal darum kümmern, dass sich das ändert...




Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Hat Merkel nicht letztens gesagt, dass die Flüchtlinge in Griechenland Asyl beantragen sollen, weil Griechenland sicher ist und es kein Recht auf Asyl in einem bestimmten EU-Staat gibt?



Der erste Teil der Aussage wäre mir nicht aufgefallen und es auch seit iirc. zwei Jahren verfassungsrechtlich bestätigt, dass Griechenland nicht sicher ist.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (6. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In Anbetracht dessen, dass die gewalttätigen Teile der Antifa (die übrigens vermutlich nicht diejenigen sein werden, die Aufkleber verteilen) ihre Gewalt -nomen est omen- gegen Faschisten richten:
> Wieso genau hast du Angst, als Faschist angegriffen zu werden?
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu Zielkriterien wie Hautfarbe oder Geschlecht ist ja relativ leicht, seine politische Überzeugung dosiert an die Öffentlichkeit zu geben - es sei denn, man hat das explizite Ziel, Werbung für Faschismus zu machen und den eigenen Faschmismus alles und jedem unter die Nase zu reiben.


Nur hält dieser Teil, alles und jeden der nicht mit ihnen die Weltanschauung teilt für einen Faschisten. 
Auch Sozialdemokraten (auf Kommunalebene) werden oftmals von der Antifa bedroht und angegriffen, aber das will die SPD-Spitze in Berlin ja nicht wissen...


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2016)

Hast du da ein paar Quellen und, in Anbetracht der Generalität deiner Behauptung, Statistiken zu?
Widerspricht meinen Erfahrungen nämlich zu 100%.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (6. März 2016)

Linksextreme bedrohen Berliner SPD-Politiker Tom Schreiber –  B.Z. Berlin

Also befürwortest du das Vorgehen der Antifa, da sie ja angeblich nur Faschisten angreift ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. März 2016)

Deutschland wird zur No Go Area, unglaublich ...
Rassismus: Pfarrer gibt nach Morddrohungen auf - Munchen - Suddeutsche.de

Wo lebe ich eigentlich? Wir haben 2016....


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (6. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Deutschland wird zur No Go Area, unglaublich ...
> Rassismus: Pfarrer gibt nach Morddrohungen auf - Munchen - Suddeutsche.de


AfD-Mitglieder bekommen auch ständig Morddrohungen aus dem linken Spektrum...


----------



## DarkScorpion (6. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Deutschland wird zur No Go Area, unglaublich ...
> Rassismus: Pfarrer gibt nach Morddrohungen auf - Munchen - Suddeutsche.de
> 
> Wo lebe ich eigentlich? Wir haben 2016....


Wieso wird?

Deutschland hat seine No Go Areas schon. 

Diese sind aber meist von den perfekt integrierten Einwohnern, meist mit Ausländischem Pass, kontrolliert.

Aber das passt ja nicht in deine heile Linke Welt. Und was nicht passt darf nicht existieren und wird tot geschwiegen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. März 2016)

Und das geht alles nicht. Die unsäglichen Drohungen gibt es von jedem Ende, heute wird es öffentlicher als früher, weil geschriebene Briefe immer wegen der Schrift und Fingerabdrücker, heute zusätzlich durch Haare und Hautschuppen, verräterisch sind. In was für einem Land leben wir, in den sich Extremisten nicht mehr nur gegenseitig die Köpfe einhauen, sondern von beiden Seiten die Mtte der Gesellschaft angegriffen wird.

Die Pegida mit ihrem Umfeld und ihren Taten gehören nicht zur friedlichen Mitte, sondern stacheln mit ihren Aussagen zu solchen Taten an. Darum geht es im Kern dieser Diskussion.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (6. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Pegida mit ihrem Umfeld und ihren Taten gehören nicht zur friedlichen Mitte, sondern stacheln mit ihren Aussagen zu solchen Taten an. Darum geht es im Kern dieser Diskussion.


Die Mehrheit der Menschen die bei PEGIDA mitlaufen kommen aus der Mitte und sind gebildet. 
Das Problem sind die Organisatoren von PEGIDA mit denen auch die AfD nicht zusammenarbeiten will.


----------



## azzih (6. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Linksextreme bedrohen Berliner SPD-Politiker Tom Schreiber –  B.Z. Berlin
> 
> Also befürwortest du das Vorgehen der Antifa, da sie ja angeblich nur Faschisten angreift ?



Jetzt mach mal halblang. Meines Wissens zünden linke nicht massenhaft Häuser in Deutschland an, pinkeln keine kleinen Ausländerkinder in der Bahn an und gründen in neuerer Zeit keine lustige Mordbanden wie die NSU und bedrohen auch keine Frauen und Kinder. Dank meines Studiums bin ich (meist ungewollt) des Öfteren in Berührung mit Linken aller Art gekommen und ausser das da manche davon versifft aussehen, ihre Umgebung verdrecken und unzuverlässige Referatspartner sind und gerne zu Demos fahren sind 99% harmlose Idealisten und die 1% Antifa sind größtenteils auch Lappen. Wer sich von solchen Gestalten bedroht fühlt sollte vielleicht mal zwischen seinen Beinen nachtasten ob er wirklich Eier in seinem schrumpeligen Säckchen hat.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (6. März 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Wer sich von solchen Gestalten bedroht fühlt sollte vielleicht mal zwischen seinen Beinen nachtasten ob er wirklich Eier in seinem schrumpeligen Säckchen hat.


Nur nutzen diese Extremisten die gleiche Taktik wie die Brauen und gehen daher auch nur in der Gruppe auf einen los...
Aber hier wird mal wieder linke Gewalt relativiert.


Liveticker Kommunalwahl: Satte Gewinne fur die AfD | Kommunalwahl  in Hessen - Frankfurter Rundschau
Erste Ergebnisse aus Hessen.


----------



## the_leon (6. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Liveticker Kommunalwahl: Satte Gewinne fur die AfD | Kommunalwahl  in Hessen - Frankfurter Rundschau
> Erste Ergebnisse aus Hessen.



Wundert wen das die AfD so stark ist?
mich nicht!


----------



## Dennisth (6. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso? Die eine Hälfte der Diskussionsteilnehmer sagt seit Monaten, dass eine Grenzschließung über kurz oder lang zu Grenztoten führt. Von denen bekommst du allenfalls ein "wie erwartet". Und die andere Hälfte ist größtenteils nicht so blöd, dass sie ihr "YEAH! Endlich! 9 weniger!" offen äußern wird, weil sie genau wissen, was die Forenregeln dazu sagen. Somit unterm Strich ein (aus meiner Sicht) trauriges Ereignis, zu dem es aber nichts zu sagen gibt, weil alles schon lange vorher spekulativ aber konsistent gesagt wurde.



Einfach nur Woah...

Du stellst dich also selber in die "hälfte" der Teilnehmer hier und sagst, das es dich nicht überrascht und stellst dabei die andere hälfte als komplett Emotionslos, fremdenfeindlich und dergleichen hin? Das von einem ehemaligen Moderator 

@Topic:

Wieso würde es mich nicht wundern, dass nach diesen Wahlergebnissen "plötzlich" und ganz überraschend folgende Dinge passieren könnten:
- Es werden jetzt rein "zufällig" ganz negative Punkte bei der AfD gefunden.... Ups haben wir ja jetzt schon. Quelle 
- Wir bekommen auf einmal einen ganz anderen Kurs von Mutti gesagt, weil der Wind ja doch stärker pustet und man mit absitzen doch nicht dagegen ankommt. 

Ganz toll finde ich auch folgendes, natürlich nicht gestelltes Foto, für folgenden Artikel:
Türkei signalisiert Kooperation bei Wirtschaftsflüchtlingen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Irgendwie schon sehr einseitig und von den 9 Toten findet man auch keine große Nachricht. Aber dafür sowas:
"Zaman": Türkei bringt kritische Zeitung auf Regierungskurs - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Soso "Regierungskurs".

Zu folgendem Artikel fällt mir ja nur eins ein:
Horst Seehofer bei Viktor Orbán: Niemand hat die Absicht, Angela Merkel zu schwächen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Was ist nochmal passiert als die letzte Person gesagt hat "Niemand hat die Absicht...."?


----------



## der-sack88 (6. März 2016)

Traurige Ergebnisse hier in Hessen, teilweise zweistellige Ergebnisse für NPD und AfD.

Bezeichnend auch das Interview mit dem AfD-Fuzzi aus Fulda. Habe selten einen Politiker dermaßen schwimmen sehen, der hatte ja absolut keine Ahnung  davon, wie er Fragen nach Inhalten beantworten soll. Und Fragen nach der Lokalpolitik erst... wenn alle von denen dermaßen schlechte Politiker sind kann man ja Gott sei dank davon ausgehen, dass die bald den Piraten-Weg gehen. Und auch das Ergebnis der Grünen zeigt ja, dass ein kurzzeitiges Hoch dank aktueller Themen schnell wieder vorbei sein kann.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. März 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Wieso wird?
> 
> Deutschland hat seine No Go Areas schon.
> 
> ...



Woahhh  du öffnest mir die Augen mein Kollege vom gleichen Beruf 

Dann muss ich ja kein Angst haben von rechtsextremismus und das net so schlimm 

Gut das ich meine Eltern selbst pflegen werde, 
wer weiß was du dann über die Denkst oder ihres gleichen
Während du dein Job machst.

Hab dich lieb Arbeitskollege 

Sein dreck am Fenster nicht sehen 
aber bei anderen hinweisen 

Sowas liebe ich
-
Klein darky warum klaust du johny's lolly ? Ja die anderen klauen auch 
Warum klaust du ? Ja Darky klaut ja auch  usw usw

Ok hab es verstanden 
Dann ist ja net so schlimm


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (6. März 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> ... wenn alle von denen dermaßen schlechte Politiker sind kann man ja Gott sei dank davon ausgehen, dass die bald den Piraten-Weg gehen. Und auch das Ergebnis der Grünen zeigt ja, dass ein kurzzeitiges Hoch dank aktueller Themen schnell wieder vorbei sein kann.


Sind die anderen Politiker da besser ?
Die AfD wird nicht so schnell verschwinden auch wenn man das schon seit 2013 behauptet. Deutschland hat jetzt eine eigene FPÖ, damit müssen jetzt einige mal klarkommen.
Das Auftauchen einer Partei wie der AfD war daher nur noch eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## der-sack88 (6. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Sind die anderen Politiker da besser ?
> Die AfD wird nicht so schnell verschwinden... Deutschland hat jetzt eine eigene FPÖ, damit müssen jetzt einige mal klarkommen.




Ja, sind sie. Alle anderen Politiker hatten wesentlich durchdachtere und sinnvollere Antworten parat, haben wesentlich weniger versucht auszuweichen und wirkten nebenbei noch eloquenter. Hohmann hat eine miserable Figur abgegeben.
Mir ist es schleierhaft, wie man auf die Idee kommen kann, eine Partei zu wählen, die bei dieser Wahl offensichtlich keinerlei politische Interessen verfolgt.

Ich wäre mir da nicht so sicher, im Laufe des Abends wurde ja immer wieder der Vergleich zu den Republikanern gezogen. Die hatten in den 90ern dank ähnlicher Themen einen ähnlichen Höhenflug und sind auch wieder in der Versenkung verschwunden. Genau wie Koch damals für seinen rassistischen Wahlkampf abgestraft wurde. Ich glaube weiterhin, dass sich eine Einthemenpartei in einer politisch einigermaßen gebildeten Gesellschaft nicht lange halten kann.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (6. März 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Genau wie Koch damals für seinen rassistischen Wahlkampf abgestraft wurde.


Er wurde abgestraft, weil er Merkel damit Konkurrenz gemacht hat. Und wenn es um innerparteiliche Gegner geht ist Merkel immer eiskalt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit der Menschen die bei PEGIDA mitlaufen kommen aus der Mitte und sind gebildet.


Einigen wir uns darauf, dass das die Mehrheit der Menschen, die bei Pegida mitlaufen, von sich glauben ...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (6. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Einigen wir uns darauf, dass das die Mehrheit der Menschen, die bei Pegida mitlaufen, von sich glauben ...


 Das wurde bei Studien von einem Politikwissenschaftler der TU Dresden festgestellt.
 Ich bin übrigens noch nie bei PEGIDA mitgelaufen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (6. März 2016)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Woahhh  du öffnest mir die Augen mein Kollege vom gleichen Beruf
> 
> Dann muss ich ja kein Angst haben von rechtsextremismus und das net so schlimm
> 
> ...


Wer auf diesem Niveau agiert Un mir meine berufliche Proffesionalität abspricht, ist sehr gerne auf meiner Ignore Liste. 

Ich habe nie jemanden seine berufliche Proffesionalität abgesprochen. Dies machst du aber. 

Schade das du so tief sinken musst.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (6. März 2016)

Wahlergebnisse:
Kommunalwahl in Hessen: AfD kommt in Städten auf zweistellige Ergebnisse - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Eigentlich bin ich damit ganz zufrieden, weil die Parteienlandschaft lebendiger wird und sich weg von zwei großen Parteien hin zu vielen kleinen bewegt, die Spartenthemen belegen. Es ist nur eine Kommunalwahl, aber warten wir ab, wie sich die AfD in Stadträten schlägt, wenn es um harten politischen Alltag zu unbedeutenden Fragen geht und nicht mehr um das lamentieren zu großen Themen.



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Wer auf diesem Niveau agiert ....


Ich habe es nicht als persönliche Kritik verstanden, sondern als  Angstschrei jener Gruppen, die hier im Land massiv ausgegrenzt werden  und sich überlegen, was mit ihnen passiert, wenn sie alt werden. Wir  haben im Land ehemalige Gastarbeiter, welche auf eine Einladung hin vor  fünfzig Jahren hier her gekommen sind, die abfangs unter erbärmlichen  Bedingungen gelebt haben und z.T. fünfzig Jahre in die Sozialkassen  einzahlten. Und jetzt kommt eine neue Rechte in Deitschland und  macht  diesen Menschen, die unseren Staat mit aufgebaut haben, das Leben  schwer. Da gibt es natürlich einen großen Unterschied von Ost und West,  weil diese Menschen nur im Westen seit den sechziger Jahren arbeiten.

Darum  geht es meiner Meinung nach ganz allgemein gerade am Beispiel sehr  persönlicher Themen wie Pflege von alten Menschen. Es geht nicht um  Dich, Du wirst mit Deiner tendenziell eher rechten Meinung nur als  Beispiel für eine Berufsgruppe genommen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (6. März 2016)

Spannend wird es daher auch nächste Woche bei den Landtagswahlen.
 In Sachsen-Anhalt traue ich der AfD nach solchen Ergebnissen zu, die zweitstärkste Partei im Parlament zu werden.
Laut Infratest würden sogar 30% der 19-29 Jährigen die AfD wählen.  

Wenn sie auch in Baden-Württemberg stärker als die SPD werden hat diese ein ernsthaftes Problem.


----------



## der-sack88 (6. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Er wurde abgestraft, weil er Merkel damit Konkurrenz gemacht hat. Und wenn es um innerparteiliche Gegner geht ist Merkel immer eiskalt.



Nein. Er hat seinen Wahlkampf auf angeblich kriminelle jugendliche Ausländer aufgebaut. Daraufhin wurde er von den Wählern abgestraft und die CDU stürzte ab. Vorher absolute Mehrheit, 2008 nur noch auf Augenhöhe mit der SPD. Letztendlich ist Ypsilanti nur an der bescheuerten Aussage vor der Wahl gescheitert, dass es kein Rot-Rot-Grün gäbe. Koch war aber nicht mehr tragbar, weil er politisch tot war und man mit ihm, dank seiner Ausländerfeindlichkeit vor der Wahl 2008, keine Wahl mehr gewinnen konnte. Also musste er weg. Mit Merkel usw. hatte das ganze nichts zu tun. Mal ehrlich, der Typ hat doch schon vorher viel zu stark polarisiert und war zu weit rechts, als das er eine reelle Gefahr für Teflonmutti gewesen wäre.


----------



## Verminaard (6. März 2016)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Woahhh  du öffnest mir die Augen mein Kollege vom gleichen Beruf
> 
> Dann muss ich ja kein Angst haben von rechtsextremismus und das net so schlimm
> 
> ...


Ernsthaft jetzt?
Natuerlich werden in Altenheimen Bewohner unterschiedlich behandelt, je nach Pfleger bzw Pflegerherkunft und Senorien. 

Aber die Aengste vor linken Spinnern ist ja so abwegig. Wohn mal im passenden Viertel und kauf dir da ein Auto eines deutschen Premiumherstellers. Natuerlich mit Stellplatz unter der Laterne.



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Sein dreck am Fenster nicht sehen
> aber bei anderen hinweisen
> 
> Sowas liebe ich


Bei solchen Aussagen bitte das gleiche wie bei der Toleranz beachten. Gilt immer fuer Alle und in jede Richtung!



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich glaube weiterhin, dass sich eine  Einthemenpartei in einer politisch einigermaßen gebildeten Gesellschaft  nicht lange halten kann.



Das musst jetzt mal erklaeren bitte. Diese einigermaßen politisch Gebildeten.
Die  die aus Gewohnheit immer die CDSU waehlen, wo jetzt gerade diese  Partei(en) nicht unbedingt immer Politik fuer die meisten ihrer Waehler  machen.
Oder SPD Waehler?
Ha ich habs, FDP Waehler, mehr Netto vom  Brutto. Hat super funktioniert. Gab echt einige (viele) Leute in meinem  Umfeld damals die das tatsaechlich geglaubt hatten.
Als ich darauf aufmerksam machte, das das wahrscheinlich nur ab einem gewissen Einkommen gedacht war, wurde ich ausgelacht.
Na immerhin gabs ja was fuer die Hotliers.

Also welche politisch gebildete Gesellschaft meinst du jetzt genau?

Wahrscheinlich  die, die anscheinend schlau genug sind keine AfD zu waehlen. Deswegen  muss weder die Presse noch die etabliterten Parteien großflaechig so  sehr die AfD diffamieren.
Oh und Merkel musste so kurz vor knapp nicht auch noch gegen AfD schiessen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (6. März 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Koch war aber nicht mehr tragbar, weil er politisch tot war und man mit ihm, dank seiner Ausländerfeindlichkeit vor der Wahl 2008, keine Wahl mehr gewinnen konnte. Also musste er weg. Mit Merkel usw. hatte das ganze nichts zu tun. Mal ehrlich, der Typ hat doch schon vorher viel zu stark polarisiert und war zu weit rechts, als das er eine reelle Gefahr für Teflonmutti gewesen wäre.


Er hat auch nichts anderes gesagt, als Merkel zu der Zeit. 
Sie selbst hat so um 2005 bis 2008 Positionen vertreten, die sie heute als herzlos und unmoralisch bezeichnet.


----------



## der-sack88 (6. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Das musst jetzt mal erklaeren bitte. Diese einigermaßen politisch Gebildeten.
> Die  die aus Gewohnheit immer die CDSU waehlen, wo jetzt gerade diese  Partei(en) nicht unbedingt immer Politik fuer die meisten ihrer Waehler  machen.
> Oder SPD Waehler?
> Ha ich habs, FDP Waehler, mehr Netto vom  Brutto. Hat super funktioniert. Gab echt einige (viele) Leute in meinem  Umfeld damals die das tatsaechlich geglaubt hatten.
> ...




Was faselst du? Davon habe ich doch rein gar nichts geschrieben. GERADE diese Stammwähler meine ich doch auch damit, die nichts hinterfragen und schön brav CDU wählen, weil Vati und Mutti das auch immer so gemacht haben.
Mit politischer Bildung meine ich natürlich, dass man sich mit einer vernünftigen Allgemeinbildung mit der Politik beschäftigt, in der Lage ist, zu differenzieren und auf dieser Basis Entscheidungen fällt. Und damit meine ich nicht das stumpfe "alles etablierte ist kacke" oder das "Grenzen zu, alle totschießen die rüberwollen". Wer nämlich die politischen Inhalte hinterfragt sieht ganz schnell, dass zumindest hier in Hessen die AfD nicht mal ein einziges Thema hat und keinerlei Politik oder Inhalte bietet, sondern nur sagt "wir machen einfach gar nichts, dann werden uns schon ein paar wählen".
Auf Bundesebene mag das vielleicht anders aussehen, aber auch da gilt: wer sich ein wenig für Politik interessiert wird schnell darauf kommen, dass eine Partei, die ihr gesamtes Programm dem Thema "Grenzen zu" verschreibt, vielleicht nicht ganz so geil ist, wenn es im politischen Alltag meist um ganz andere Themen geht.




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Er hat auch nichts anderes gesagt, als Merkel zu der Zeit.
> Sie selbst hat so um 2005 bis 2008 Positionen vertreten, die sie heute als herzlos und unmoralisch bezeichnet.



Das mag sein, ändert allerdings nichts daran, dass er aufgrund seines ausländerfeindlichen Wahlkampfs abgewählt wurde und er sich damit selbst ins politische Abseits gestellt hat.


----------



## Tengri86 (6. März 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Wer auf diesem Niveau agiert Un mir meine berufliche Proffesionalität abspricht, ist sehr gerne auf meiner Ignore Liste.
> 
> Ich habe nie jemanden seine berufliche Proffesionalität abgesprochen. Dies machst du aber.
> 
> Schade das du so tief sinken musst.




Genau das tust du 
wie in meinen lolly Beispiel ! 

Muss nur Dein Beiträge sehen 

Und ehrlich gesagt wen einer so denkt wie in meinen Beispiel 
Von dem kann man net mehr erwarten .



Ach Herr verminaard 
Hast wohl die dreck am Fenster wohl net verstanden 


Und ich bin net links und Gott sei dank auch net rechtsgesinnt

Ich fürchte mich nur um mein Zukunft und die meiner Eltern, 
Bei Euer Art zu denken ;( 

 wen jeder so ist
Na dann wünsche ich jeden Glück in Zukunft

P.s 

Als ob mir was ausmacht 
wen ein User in einem Hardware Forum 
Mich auf ignore stellt  :-*

Dann wünsche ich dir und deine liebsten
alles gute und Gesundheit auf der Welt t

Machst gut 

Ernst gemeint


----------



## Verminaard (6. März 2016)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ach Herr verminaard
> Hast wohl die dreck am Fenster wohl net verstanden


Bleiben wir ernsthaft oder willst du auf dieser Ebene eine Diskussion fuehren?



Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ich fürchte mich nur um mein Zukunft und die meiner Eltern,
> Bei Euer Art zu denken ;(


Welche Art zu denken habe ich denn?


----------



## Tengri86 (6. März 2016)

@vermi 
 Bsp. 
Du bist ein Apfel 
Die Rechte sind Birne 
Und die Linke Bananen 

Ein Thread 
Einer postet Straftaten von Birnen 
Da kommt Apfel postet dagegen nur Straftaten von Bananen 

Aber warum kann Apfel  die Straftaten von Birnen und Bananen 
nicht die Finger zeigen ?

Also ich finde beide gleich schlimm 
und bei den meisten sehe ich hier es net 
Egal von welchem Lager und das macht mir Angst ! 



Hitler und Stalin 
Ohne Massen von  Mitläufern wäre die nixs gewesen. 

Und solche Gedanken liebe ich nicht :/ 

Den die ganze Mitläufer sind am gefährlichsten 
wen auf einmal deine Nachbarn nichts tut und es so hinnehmen oder Vlt gut finden 

Sowas ist oft auf der Welt passiert und ist immer noch so


Und so will ich die Mitte nicht  sehen 
aber wen ihr die Mitte seid . 

.....jaa die Uhr dreht wieder in die selbe Richtung


----------



## ruyven_macaran (6. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Linksextreme bedrohen Berliner SPD-Politiker Tom Schreiber –  B.Z. Berlin
> 
> Also befürwortest du das Vorgehen der Antifa, da sie ja angeblich nur Faschisten angreift ?



Ich mache gar keine Aussage über "das Vorgehen" "der Antifa", weil es weder eine geschlossene Gruppe noch ein einheitliches Vorgehen gibt. Ich habe lediglich die weiterhin unbeantwortete Frage gestellt, wieso du Angst haben muss, von Personen angegriffen zu werden, die Gewalt gegen Faschisten ausüben möchten?

Und der Link geht irgendwie überhaupt nicht auf diese Frage ein, sondern besteht ausschließlich aus Springer-Polemik.




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die Mehrheit der Menschen die bei PEGIDA mitlaufen kommen aus der Mitte und sind gebildet.
> Das Problem sind die Organisatoren von PEGIDA mit denen auch die AfD nicht zusammenarbeiten will.



"Gebildete" Menschen laufen einem "Problem" hinterher, sind aber selbst nicht Teil dieses Problems? Wie soll ich das verstehen?
Für gewöhnlich kann man davon ausgehen, dass eine Person die öffentlich mit nicht unerheblichem Aufwand (Zeit, Anreise,...) ihre Unterstützung für eine bestimmte Sache kundtut, diese Sache entweder unterstützt oder strunz doof ist und der erstbesten Masse hinterherläuft. Letzteres würde ich selbst ungebildeteten Menschen nicht unterstellen und ersteres wäre ganz klar Teil des Problems.




Dennisth schrieb:


> Einfach nur Woah...
> 
> Du stellst dich also selber in die "hälfte" der Teilnehmer hier und sagst, das es dich nicht überrascht und stellst dabei die andere hälfte als komplett Emotionslos, fremdenfeindlich und dergleichen hin?



Ich stelle gar nichts. Ich schildere Beobachtungen. Wir hatten das Thema "wie riegelt man ein Grenze hermetisch gegen Leute ab, die auf der Flucht sind" und es die Diskussionsteilnehmer haben genau zwei Standpunkte vertreten. Zum einen das dies ohne den Einsatz potentiell tödlicher Gewalt unmöglich und deswegen abzulehnen ist (auch meine Sichtweise), zum anderen dass dies bei Bedarf durch den Einsatz tödlicher Gewalt erreicht werden soll.



> Das von einem ehemaligen Moderator



? Was hat das mit dem Thema zu tun? Selbst als amtierender Moderator sind private Meinung und ehrenamtliche Tätigkeit auseinander zu halten, wieso sollte man als ex-Moderator eine Verbindung ziehen?
Den einzigen Luxus, den ich mir früher nicht rausnehmen konnte, war das Ignorieren von moderationsbedürftigen Inhalten und Usern.




der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ja, sind sie. Alle anderen Politiker hatten wesentlich durchdachtere und sinnvollere Antworten parat, haben wesentlich weniger versucht auszuweichen und wirkten nebenbei noch eloquenter. Hohmann hat eine miserable Figur abgegeben.
> Mir ist es schleierhaft, wie man auf die Idee kommen kann, eine Partei zu wählen, die bei dieser Wahl offensichtlich keinerlei politische Interessen verfolgt.
> 
> Ich wäre mir da nicht so sicher, im Laufe des Abends wurde ja immer wieder der Vergleich zu den Republikanern gezogen. Die hatten in den 90ern dank ähnlicher Themen einen ähnlichen Höhenflug und sind auch wieder in der Versenkung verschwunden. Genau wie Koch damals für seinen rassistischen Wahlkampf abgestraft wurde. Ich glaube weiterhin, dass sich eine Einthemenpartei in einer politisch einigermaßen gebildeten Gesellschaft nicht lange halten kann.



Schill und DVU könnte man auch noch erwähnen. (Wobei letztere nie Groß wurde und auch politisch vielleicht eher mit der Rechten oder 3. Weg verglichen werden sollte)


----------



## Ruptet (7. März 2016)

Du hast schon Recht, es war absehbar, dass nicht jedes Land zusehen wird wie man illegal in sein Land eindringt und mit der Türkei haben sie sich ein denkbar schlechtes Pflaster ausgesucht.

Auf der einen Seite tragisch, auf der anderen vielleicht notwendig, wenn man sowas im Bezug auf Menschenleben überhaupt sagen kann - aber vielleicht ist das ein Anstoß an die Flüchtlinge, dass auch sie sich an Regeln halten müssen und nicht randalierend durch ganz Europa ziehen können bis sie ihr Zielland erreicht haben.

Letztendlich ist jeden zu erschießen aber ebenso wenig eine Lösung wie jeden passieren zu lassen - Tote scheinen aber unausweichlich, wenn sich nichts an der Lage ändert.


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. März 2016)

Die Anwendung von Gewalt muss verhältnismäßig sein, darum ging es auch. Nicht anders als im Streifendienst. Man kann nicht irgendwelche schießwütigen Teufel an die Grenze schicken und sagen: mach mal!


----------



## Iconoclast (7. März 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Und auch das Ergebnis der Grünen zeigt ja, dass ein kurzzeitiges Hoch dank aktueller Themen schnell wieder vorbei sein kann.



Tja, nur wird dieser Urlauber Marathon als Thema so schnell nicht vom Tisch sein, das ist der Unterschied. Das wird noch laaaange so weitergehen und die Folgen erst... Man ist die Tage ja zum Beispiel erst dahinter gestiegen, dass man die ganzen Flüchtlinge von der Bildung her in die Tonne treten kann und das nix geben wird. Der Fachkräftemangel ändert sich nicht, aber die Anzahl derer, die hier nur Kosten verursachen, steigt um ein Vielfaches.

Studie des IW: Fluchtlinge konnen das Fachkrafteproblem nicht losen - N24.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> ... Urlauber Marathon....


_Kriegflüchtlinge => Wirtschaftflüchtlinge => Sozialtouristen => Marathon Urlauber_ ....    
Das wird hier ja immer schöner 

Die menschliche Kälte und der Egoismus scheinen bei einigen tief verwurzelt zu sein. Auch zweitausend Jahre Kulturgeschichte mit Begriffen wie "Nächstenliebe" werden genau dann hinfällig, wenn Besitzende minimal teilen sollen. Solange man bekommt, ist alles in Ordnung, soll man geben, geht das Gezeter los. Erinnert mich immer die "Christliche Partein" in Bayern. 
Um sich von CSU zu distanzieren: Jesus lasst seinen Nachnamen andern


----------



## azzih (7. März 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Tja, nur wird dieser Urlauber Marathon als Thema so schnell nicht vom Tisch sein, das ist der Unterschied. Das wird noch laaaange so weitergehen und die Folgen erst... Man ist die Tage ja zum Beispiel erst dahinter gestiegen, dass man die ganzen Flüchtlinge von der Bildung her in die Tonne treten kann und das nix geben wird. Der Fachkräftemangel ändert sich nicht, aber die Anzahl derer, die hier nur Kosten verursachen, steigt um ein Vielfaches.
> 
> Studie des IW: Fluchtlinge konnen das Fachkrafteproblem nicht losen - N24.de



Es gibt keine Fachkräftemangel. Nur Gelaber von Wirtschaftsbossen die Deutschland gerne als Europas Niedriglohnland Nr1 festigen würden. Ich kenne zig top ausgebildete und studierte Leute die immer noch nach nem Job suchen oder ewig gebraucht haben bis sie einen gefunden haben von dem man leben kann. Ein guter Kumpel hat vor 4 Monaten sein Maschinenbaustudium mit Master und "sehr gut" abgeschlossen, ist dann nach England gegangen weil unbefristeter Vertrag und doppeltes Gehalt im Vergleich zu den Angeboten hier. 

Der Arbeitsmarkt hier in Deutschland ist komplett kaputt, selbst in Branchen wo angeblich Fachkräfte dringend gesucht werden funktionieren die Marktmechanismen nicht und Gehälter steigen nicht. Gerade wenn man sich Pflegeberufe anschaut: Examinierte Kräfte werden dringend gesucht aber die Gehaltsangebote sind mit um die 2k Brutto dermaßen mies das sie einfach unbesetzt bleiben und statt das die Gehälter steigen, weil ja Leute gesucht werden, nimmt man lieber Pflegehelfer aus Zeitarbeitsfirmen. 
Ein großer Grund warum die offiziellen Arbeitslosenzahlen hier in Deutschland so niedrig sind, ist weil unser Mindeslohn dermaßen niedrig ist und wir eine riesen Industrie aus Niedriglöhnern haben die teilweise noch aufstocken müssen, aber nicht mehr in der Arbeitslosenstatistik stehen.

Fun Fact am Rande: In den USA diskutiert man gerade den Mindestlohn auf 15-17 Dollar raufzusetzen. In Deutschland fodern CDU Politiker immer wieder den Mindestlohn von 8,50€ auszusetzen/auszuhölen. Und das in ner offiziellen "sozialen Marktwirtschaft"


----------



## der-sack88 (7. März 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Tja, nur wird dieser Urlauber Marathon als Thema so schnell nicht vom Tisch sein, das ist der Unterschied. Das wird noch laaaange so weitergehen und die Folgen erst... Man ist die Tage ja zum Beispiel erst dahinter gestiegen, dass man die ganzen Flüchtlinge von der Bildung her in die Tonne treten kann und das nix geben wird. Der Fachkräftemangel ändert sich nicht, aber die Anzahl derer, die hier nur Kosten verursachen, steigt um ein Vielfaches.
> 
> Studie des IW: Fluchtlinge konnen das Fachkrafteproblem nicht losen - N24.de




Atomkraftwerke wurden nach Fukushima auch nicht abgeschafft, zusätzlich gabs jüngst ja einen Zwischenfall an der deutsch-französischen Grenze. Trotzdem haben die Grünen die Anteile, die sie dank des GAUs damals gewonnen haben, wieder verloren und stehen ziemlich genau wieder da, wo sie vorher standen. Gut, wahrscheinlich spielt die Enttäuschung nach der Koalition mit der CDU auch eine Rolle, mich hat das zumindest endgültig überzeugt, fürs erste nicht mehr mein Kreuz bei den Grünen zu machen. Aber trotzdem, das kann sehr viel schneller gehen als man denkt.

Ansonsten Zustimmung den Beiträgen über mir. Die Pauschalisierung der Flüchtlinge und das Herunterspielen der Probleme in deren Ländern nervt nur noch. Aber wir leben nun mal in einer Ellenbogengesellschaft, man gönnt weder Flüchtlingen, Arbeitslosen, dem Nachbarn (...) irgendetwas, und sei es der Dreck unter den Fingernägeln. Hauptsache man hat mehr, mehr, mehr.
Bei den Problemen auf dem Arbeitsmarkt sucht man sich leider oft das einfachste Ziel. Deshalb wird nicht für eine gerechtere Politik auf die Straße gegangen oder eine Partei gewählt, die diese Umstände bekämpfen will, nein. Man muss natürlich wieder auf den schwächsten rumhacken, und dieses mal triffts Flüchtlinge.


----------



## Gripschi (7. März 2016)

Ich gönn den "echten Flüchtlingen" und auch andere durchaus etwas.

Aber ist es echt in Ordnung alle hierher zu holen? Nein denk ich nicht.

Die ganzen Schwarzafrikaner und sonstige sollen bleiben wo sie sind. Die belasten unnötig DE, es fehlt so schön Geld überall ausser für die Fachkräfte (Sarkasmus).

Wenn man hier zum Arzt will: Teils 30 Ausländer pro Tag. Ja toll kann man direkt Stunden warten. Danke...

Oder deren Benhemen: 1 Kind zum KArzt + 8 Erwachsene als Begleitung. Ja läuft, das die nichtmal das Personal achten außen vor.
Die sind mit Kinderwagen und ohne Fragen einfach ins Schwestern Zimmer zum warten gegangen.

Das Ende: Entweder das zuständige Amt klärt das oder es werden keine mehr behandelt bzw. Angenommen.


Ja da find ich das einzigste Richtige die Grenzen zu sichern und die Verfahren zu entschlacken. Ebenso konsequentes Abschieben, da muss man den Ländern halt ordentlich Sanktionen androhen und umsetzten.

Das bei geschlossenen Grenzen welche bewacht werden es Opfer gibt gab geben wird ist leider so, die Schuld liegt zum Teil bei den Flüchtlingen zum Teil beim Staat.

Ist doch ein Witz einen Fragebogen zu machen der mehr Sprachen hat als offizielle Kriegsländer.

Wenn ein Syrer kein Syrisch kann ---] Abschieben.


Fakt ist es muss sich grundlegend etwas tun. Die Bevölkerung ist schon gespalten, aktuell wird ja alles getan es zu vertiefen.

Bestimmt verliert man Bald sein Recht als Bürger wenn man AfD wählt oder Pegida nicht perse verteufelt.

Wenn das keine Doppelmoral ist hierzulande....


----------



## Iconoclast (7. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> _Kriegflüchtlinge => Wirtschaftflüchtlinge => Sozialtouristen => Marathon Urlauber_ ....
> Das wird hier ja immer schöner



Tja, wenn man Polizisten, Leute bei der Stadt und jemanden, der eine Secruity Firma leitet, in der Familie und Verwandschaft hat, dann kommt man mit Verstand nicht mehr auf das Bild der ach so armen Flüchtlinge. Da dringt so einiges nicht an die Öffentlichkeit. Nicht umsonst wählen viele Polizisten die AfD und ein BKA Beamter kandidiert nun sogar.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2016)

Es ist immer gut, wenn sich die Exekutive auch gleich um Legislative und Judikative kümmert. Das verkürzt Entscheidungen und alles wird viel lebenswerter. Sehen wir gerad ein der Türkei, die gerade mit der Lügenpresse kurzen Prozess macht, sowas stört ja auch nur. (Sarkasmus Ende)

Ob der Polizist um die Ecke die globalen politischen Fragen überschaut?  Was meinst Du? 
Mein Kumpel vom Nachbar sagt immer .... (hat das Relevanz, was meinst Du?)


----------



## Iconoclast (7. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ob der Polizist um die Ecke die globalen politischen Fragen überschaut?  Was meinst Du?



Aber du natürlich, gell? Natürlich sind diese Leute auch im Unrecht, wie kann es auch anders sein. Kann es sein, dass du sehr weit links stehst?


----------



## Red-Hood (7. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich habe lediglich die weiterhin unbeantwortete Frage gestellt, wieso du Angst haben muss, von Personen angegriffen zu werden, die Gewalt gegen Faschisten ausüben möchten?


Weil die Vollidioten aus jedem, der an einer Pegida-Veranstaltung oder deren Ablegern teilnehmen möchte, einen Faschisten machen?
Es gab genug Berichte darüber, wie vermeintliche Faschisten von diesem asozialen Pack verprügelt wurden.
Dass diese Menschen regelmäßig auf Polizisten eindreschen, sollte bekannt sein, oder etwa nicht?

Habe bei Dügida beides mit eigenen Augen sehen dürfen.

Wieso sollte man vor Menschen Angst haben, die vor Gewalt zur Durchsetzung ihrer "noblen" Ziele nicht zurückschrecken...
Vielleicht, weil sie das Grundgesetz in keinster Weise akzeptieren und jeder Mensch Opfer ihres Kampfes gegen das "Böse" werden könnte?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (7. März 2016)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Wenn ein Syrer kein Syrisch kann ---] Abschieben.


Das Problem ist ja, dort sprechen viele Völker Arabisch. Da kann man nur nach den Dialekt gehen.


----------



## Rolk (7. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das Problem ist ja, dort sprechen viele Völker Arabisch. Da kann man nur nach den Dialekt gehen.



Es gibt aber auch noch andere Möglichkeiten. Wenn man den Syrer nach seiner syrischen Anschrift fragt und plötzlich versteht der angesprochene kein Englisch mehr sollten auch ein paar Alarmglocken läuten. Ein bischen sollten wir schon dazugelernt haben in den vielen Jahren wo wir bereits Flüchtlinge aufnehmen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (7. März 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Es gibt aber auch noch andere Möglichkeiten. Wenn man den Syrer nach seiner syrischen Anschrift fragt und plötzlich versteht der angesprochene kein Englisch mehr sollten auch ein paar Alarmglocken läuten. Ein bischen sollten wir schon dazugelernt haben in den vielen Jahren wo wir bereits Flüchtlinge aufnehmen.


Die meisten antworten dann mit Damaskus. Da muss man einfach nach den Stadtteil fragen.


Polizei in Sachsen: Hand im Feuer - Inland - FAZ
Und da wundert man sich, dass Polizisten die AfD wählen ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Aber du natürlich, gell? Natürlich sind diese Leute auch im Unrecht, wie kann es auch anders sein. Kann es sein, dass du sehr weit links stehst?


Das ist eine Frage der Betrachtung. Ich bin dafür, dass unsere Verfassung eingehalten wird und die Gewaltenteilung bestehen bleibt. Zu Kriegsflüchtlingen gibt es hinreichend viele eindeutige Gesetze. Warum wohl bekommen 64% der Kriegsflüchtlinge im Land eine Duldung oder ein befristetes Bleiberecht? 

Wenn das für Dich links ist, solltest Du vielleicht Deinen Standpunkt anders bewerten.


----------



## the_leon (7. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die meisten antworten dann mit Damaskus. Da muss man einfach nach den Stadtteil fragen.
> 
> 
> Polizei in Sachsen: Hand im Feuer - Inland - FAZ
> Und da wundert man sich, dass Polizisten die AfD wählen ?



Und da in Damaskus kein Krieg ist gleich wieder raus aus Deutschland


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Weil die Vollidioten aus jedem, der an einer Pegida-Veranstaltung oder deren Ablegern teilnehmen möchte, einen Faschisten machen?


Vollbringen denn die (Achtung, ich zitiere Dich)_ "Vollidioten" _der anderen Seite nicht genau diese geistige Höhenleistung, wenn sie jeden, der gegen Rassismus und Volksverhetzung ist, denn um nichts anderes geht es bei Pedigademonstrationen, zu einem Linksextremen erklären?

Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen, einen Menschen auf Basis einer Handlung in Gänze zu bewerten, aber wer auf einer Pediga-Demonstration mitläuft und damit sämtliche Ziele vertritt, die geäußert werden, handelt in dieser kurzen Zeitspannen extrem rechts. Vermutlich werden aus den Menschen nach der Demonstration wieder ernst zu nehmende Zeitgenossen, kritisiert wird aber jene Art von Aussagen, die während der Pegida-Umzüge fallen, ebenso wie brennende Häuser, verprügelte Menschen, verbreiten von Angst oder Nötigung.




the_leon schrieb:


> Und da in Damaskus kein Krieg ist gleich wieder raus aus Deutschland


Richtig, denn ein Kriegsflüchtling ohne offene Wunden, eitrige Granatsplitter und noch brennende Kleidung kann ja kein Kriegsflüchtling sein. 

Kampfe in Damaskus: Palastinenser schlagen IS zuruck - n-tv.de
Burgerkrieg in Syrien: Kampfe in Damaskus und Daraa - taz.de
"...Auch in Damaskus eskalierte die Gewalt. Die ganze Nacht über waren nach Angaben von Bewohnern Schüsse und Explosionen zu hören..."


----------



## DarkScorpion (7. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kampfe in Damaskus: Palastinenser schlagen IS zuruck - n-tv.de
> Burgerkrieg in Syrien: Kampfe in Damaskus und Daraa - taz.de
> "...Auch in Damaskus eskalierte die Gewalt. Die ganze Nacht über waren nach Angaben von Bewohnern Schüsse und Explosionen zu hören..."
> [/SIZE][/FONT][/SIZE][/FONT]



Und wie sieht es aktuell um Damaskus aus. Deine Quelle hat als Datum April 2015


----------



## Red-Hood (7. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vollbringen denn die (Achtung, ich zitiere Dich)_ "Vollidioten" _der anderen Seite nicht genau diese geistige Höhenleistung, wenn sie jeden, der gegen Rassismus und Volksverhetzung ist, denn um nichts anderes geht es bei Pedigademonstrationen, zu einem Linksextremen erklären?
> 
> Ich würde nie auf die Idee kommen, einen Menschen auf Basis einer Handlung in Gänze zu bewerten, aber wer auf einer Pediga-Demonstration mitläuft und damit sämtliche Ziele vertritt, die geäußert werden, handelt in dieser kurzen Zeitspannen extrem rechts. Vermutlich werden aus den Menschen nach der Demonstration wieder ernst zu nehmende Zeitgenossen, kritisiert wird aber jene Art von Aussagen, die während der Pegida-Umzüge fallen, ebenso wie brennende Häuser, verprügelte Menschen, verbreiten von Angst oder Nötigung.


Bei der Dügida ging es weder um Rassismus noch um Volksverhetzung und genau deswegen war ich vor Ort, weil ich mir anhören wollte, was deren Redner zu sagen haben.
Nichts, was du im unteren Abschnitt aufzählst, wurde dort auch nur annähernd gepredigt. Das sind entweder Lügen oder Hirngespinste. 

Wenn die Gegendemonstranten von deren Teilnehmern zu "Gutmenschen" erklärt werden, haben sie meistens sogar recht. Denn nur die allerwenigsten unter denen tun mehr, als nur ständig "Buhhh..." und "Pfui!" zu rufen.
Schließlich haben sie sich auch nicht mit dem Inhalt beschäftigt.

In vielen unserer Moscheen wird täglich Rassismus gepredigt und doch stört es niemanden. Das selbe im Bezug auf "Volksverhetzung"...
Imam in Danemark: "Frauen mussen zu Tode gesteinigt werden" << DiePresse.com

Wo bleibt der Aufschrei? Muss immer ein weißer Mensch rassistisch sein, damit er ein Rassist ist?

edit:
Abgesehen von deiner Verallgemeinerung im Bezug auf Pegida, bei der du genau das tust, was du auch der Gegenseite vorwirfst, stimme ich aber sehr deutlich zu. Jemanden als Linksextremen zu bezeichnen, der gegen Rassismus ist, wäre großer Schwachsinn. Wer das tut, ist natürlich ebenso ein Vollidiot.


----------



## Iconoclast (7. März 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Und wie sieht es aktuell um Damaskus aus. Deine Quelle hat als Datum April 2015



Gestern stand auf N24 noch, dass die Gewalt dort sehr zurückgegangen ist und einen neuen Tiefstand erreicht hat. Meine sogar das war auf ganz Syrien bezogen. Mit Sicht auf Zivilisten.


----------



## aloha84 (7. März 2016)

Da ist gerade Feuerpause, an die sich die meisten halten.
Mal sehen wie lange sie hält, btw. in Syrien gibt es mehr als 120 Rebellengruppen....die alle unter einen Hut zu bekommen, wird im Leben nicht klappen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (7. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Da ist gerade Feuerpause, an die sich die meisten halten.
> Mal sehen wie lange sie hält, btw. in Syrien gibt es mehr als 120 Rebellengruppen....die alle unter einen Hut zu bekommen, wird im Leben nicht klappen.


Das heißt also letztendlich, dass wir die gesamte syrische Bevölkerung dauerhaft in Deutschland aufnehmen sollen ?


----------



## Rwk (7. März 2016)

> In unserem Ort sind 240 Flüchtlinge untergebracht, an sehr exponierter Stelle: In drei ehemaligen Hotels, in einer Jugendherberge und auch in Wohnungen. Wir sind ein touristischer Ort, und es gehen dadurch Unterkünfte für Gäste verloren, das muss man ehrlich sagen. Das sorgt bei einigen für Unmut und das zeigt sich jetzt beim Wahlergebnis.


Kommunalwahl Hessen: Bad Karlshafen: Jede vierte Stimme fur die AfD - FOCUS Online

Da ist ja die Erklärung für das Wahlergebnis !  
Die Anwohner sind also einfach nur besorgt, das Touristen nicht mehr genug freie Zimmer finden... 

Bevor wir uns jetzt missverstehen, ich bin weder rechts noch links - ich zähle mich zur besorgten Mitte.

Vielleicht kann mir die Pro-Asyl Fraktion einmal erklären, was jetzt mit den ganzen Menschen geschehen soll, die in den Lagern warten ?
Und bitte auch in Bedacht auf die nächsten 10 Millionen, die noch kommen werden...denn eine Obergrenze hält man ja für schwachsinnig.
Wie geht es da überhaupt weiter ?

Was passiert, nachdem ein Antrag auf Asyl bewilligt wird ?
Dadurch wird ja nicht automatisch eine Wohnung oder Arbeitsstelle frei...

Und was passiert, wenn ein Antrag auf Asyl nicht bewilligt wird ?
Dadurch geht ja scheinbar auch der Großteil nicht automatisch wieder nach Hause...


----------



## Adi1 (7. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> btw. in Syrien gibt es mehr als 120 Rebellengruppen....die alle unter einen Hut zu bekommen, wird im Leben nicht klappen.



Nö, dass wird auch nicht klappen 

Eher wird dieser Staat, in viele Stadtstaaten zerfallen, wo regionale Clanchefs diese Region unter sich aufteilen 

Im Endeffekt, ein failed state


----------



## aloha84 (7. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das heißt also letztendlich, dass wir die gesamte syrische Bevölkerung dauerhaft in Deutschland aufnehmen sollen ?



Wieso? Hab ich das gesagt?!

Man (Großmächte!) sollte sich aber langsam mal einen Kopf machen, wie man die ganze Sache unter Kontrolle bringt.
Man geht geschätzt davon aus, dass etwa ein Vierteil aller Syrer auf der Flucht sind, also ca. 6-7 Millionen.
Davon wandern ca. 3,5-4 mio innrerhalb Syriens umher, 2 mio sind in umliegende Länder geflohen, wovon einige dort bleiben und andere nach Europa wollen.

Im übrigen bin ich der Meinung, dass man Jordanien mal ein richtig dickes Geldgeschenk machen sollte.
Schätzungen (anders geht es nicht mehr!) gehen davon aus, dass sich ca. 1,5 mio Flüchtlinge dort aufhalten und versorgt werden --> und das bei 6,5 mio Einwohnern!


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (7. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wieso? Hab ich das gesagt?!
> 
> Man (Großmächte!) sollte sich aber langsam mal einen Kopf machen, wie man die ganze Sache unter Kontrolle bringt.


Und was sollen wir da machen ? Sollen wir selbst in den Krieg ziehen und uns in einen Guerillakrieg abschlachten lassen ?
Oder das ganze Land mit Bomben einäschern, damit es keinen einzigen Kämpfer mehr gibt ?

Die Syrier müssen den Krieg selbst beenden.


----------



## Rolk (7. März 2016)

Rwk schrieb:


> Was passiert, nachdem ein Antrag auf Asyl bewilligt wird ?
> Dadurch wird ja nicht automatisch eine Wohnung oder Arbeitsstelle frei...



Eine sehr gute Frage. Mir kommt es manchmal so vor als würden die meisten Politiker davon ausgehen als würde sich der Mensch nach der Bewilligung des Asyls in Luft auflösen. Dabei gehen die Probleme und Kosten dann erst richtig los. Einige blauäugige werden diesbezüglich noch ein böses Erwachen erleben. 

Was die nötigen Abschiebungen angeht wissen wir ja was gemacht wird, möglichst wenig.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Bei der Dügida ging es weder um Rassismus noch um Volksverhetzung...


Ich kenne nicht jede der Veranstaltungen und ich gehe fest davon aus, dass es nach hunderten von Aufmärschen auch moderate gab, in denen nur die Meinung gesagt wurde, ohne dabei andere zutiefst und pauschal auszugrenzen. Aber was ich gesehen habe, war erschreckend, denke ich extreme Veranstaltungen wie die "Hools gegen Salafisten", bei mir um die Ecke. 

Ich war früher auf zig Demonstrationen, aber sobald die Friedlichkeit verloren geht ist der Zeitpunkt gekommen, sich von einem Demonstrationszug zu verschieden. Und die Friedfertigkeit kann auch verbal zerstört werden. Darum sollte manlesen, was auf den hochgehaltenen Plakaten stehen, denen man sich unterordnet und für die man demonstriert.



Red-Hood schrieb:


> In vielen unserer Moscheen wird täglich Rassismus gepredigt


Unsere Religionen dürfen viel, insbesondere im privaten Gebet und hinter verschlossenen Türen. Das ist ein verfassungsmäßiges Grundrecht. Bestraft werden Handlungen gegen bestehende Geetze und wenn man mitbekommt, dass zu diesen Handlungen aufgerufen wurde, ist auch die Religionsfreiheit am Ende. Darum werden extreme Gemeinden auch überwacht. Was soll noch mehr gemacht werden?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (7. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Unsere Religionen dürfen viel, insbesondere im privaten Gebet und hinter verschlossenen Türen. Das ist ein verfassungsmäßiges Grundrecht. Bestraft werden Handlungen gegen bestehende Geetze und wenn man mitbekommt, dass zu diesen Handlungen aufgerufen wurde, ist auch die Religionsfreiheit am Ende. Darum werden extreme Gemeinden auch überwacht. Was soll noch mehr gemacht werden?


Genau diese Sonderrechte für Religionen abschaffen.
Das gilt auch für die katholische Kirche. 

Du kannst die Hools auch nicht mit PEGIDA vergleichen. Denn die wollen einfach nur randalieren, mehr nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Genau diese Sonderrechte für Religionen abschaffen.


Daran dachte ich auch schon oft, als nächstes greift dann aber die Privatspähre. Was Menschen, 
sein es Zeugen Jehovas oder Freimaurer, hinter verschlossenen Türen machen, kann uns eigentlich 
völlig egal sein.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Du kannst die Hools auch nicht mit  PEGIDA vergleichen. Denn die wollen einfach nur randalieren, mehr  nicht.


Die Plakattexte unterschieden sich nicht


----------



## aloha84 (7. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und was sollen wir da machen ? Sollen wir selbst in den Krieg ziehen und uns in einen Guerillakrieg abschlachten lassen ?
> Oder das ganze Land mit Bomben einäschern, damit es keinen einzigen Kämpfer mehr gibt ?
> 
> Die Syrier müssen den Krieg selbst beenden.



Wir (Deutschland) brauchen da gar nichts machen, weil wir gar nicht dazu befähigt sind. Wir können danach Infrastruktur und Versorgung regeln.
Wie "stark" ist denn der IS (nur einer der Unruhestifter, aber als Beispiel reicht es)? 30-40 tausend Mann, luschig ausgebildet, schlecht ausgerüstet.
Was denkst du denn was die machen, wenn Amis + Russen mit voller Truppenstärke einmarschieren würden, also von den Russen 100 Tausend + Amis 100 Tausend.
Da wird kein "Rakka" oder andere Städte gehalten, die sind in 2 Wochen platt.
Das Problem hast du dann aber trotzdem nicht beseitigt, es wird weiterhin Terroranschläge geben. Und damit hast du auch nur den IS "besiegt", und nicht die anderen 100 Gruppen.
Das ist auch der Grund warum keiner der beiden im großen Stile was macht, weil keiner weiß was danach passiert. Mit Luftschlägen und Spezialeinheiten gewinnt man keinen Krieg.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (7. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Das ist auch der Grund warum keiner der beiden im großen Stile was macht, weil keiner weiß was danach passiert. Mit Luftschlägen und Spezialeinheiten gewinnt man keinen Krieg.


Genau, weil keiner Interesse hat die eigene Bevölkerung massenhaft für ein anderes Land sterben zu lassen.
Man muss Syrien wohl in ein arabisches Gebiet unter Assad, in ein kurdisches Gebiet und in eine weitere Grauzone unter einer NATO/Russland Militärregierung aufteilen. 
Denn das Land wird als "Failed State" nie wieder so sein wie es vorher war.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> ...Das Problem hast du dann aber trotzdem nicht beseitigt, es wird weiterhin Terroranschläge geben....


Und trotzdem gibt es klare _"Dos and Don't"_ in der Gewaltanwendung. Solange wir Flugzeuge und Drohnen einsetzen, ist diese Regel eingehalten:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Quelle: Französische Kampfjets bringen Gewalt wieder dahin, wo sie hingehort


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (7. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und trotzdem gibt es klare _"Dos and Don't"_ in der Gewaltanwendung. Solange wir Flugzeuge und Drohnen einsetzen, ist diese Regel eingehalten:


Ganz ehrlich, mir ist auch wichtiger, dass die Gewalt nicht nach Europa überschwappt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2016)

Ich hatte gehofft, von der EU geht ein Gegengewicht nach dem Zerfall des Ostblocks und dem Ende des kalten Krieges aus. Ein Gegengewicht gegen Länder ohne Menschenrechte wie China oder mit einem sehr merkwürdigem Verhältnis dazu wie in den USA. Auch Russland ist alles andere als eine freie Vorzeigedemokratie, über arabische Länder wie Saudi Arabien müssen nicht nicht einmal nachdenken

Solange wir fair geblieben werden und, Achtung, Gutmenschalarm, positives Vorgelebt hätten, wäre der moralische Druck auf andere Großmächte erheblich gewesen. Und was machen wir jetzt. Wir zeigen den Bewohner dieser Länder, dass wir genauso egoistischen Nationalisten sind. Nicht schlechter, aber auch nicht besser. Damit ist für mich jede Hoffnung dahin, dass wir weltweit zusammen rücken. Die nächsten großen Kreige werden kommen. Das ist für mich das langfristige Resultat der in Europa gebauten Grenzzähne hin zum "Bollwerk Europa". Schade, schade, schade....


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (7. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Damit ist für mich jede Hoffnung dahin, dass wir weltweit zusammen rücken. Die nächsten großen Kreige werden kommen. Das ist für mich das langfristige Resultat der in Europa gebauten Grenzzähne hin zum "Bollwerk Europa". Schade, schade, schade....


 Eher das Resultat, dass wir einen wahnsinnigen Diktator in der NATO unterstützen der sich mit Russland anlegen will.
 Wenn Clinton Präsidentin wird dann steigt die Gefahr zum Weltkrieg (mit Atomwaffen) noch weiter an. 
 Deutschland sollte zusammen mit der EU aus der NATO austreten und gemeinsam mit der EU aufrüsten damit wir unsere Neutralität selbst verteidigen können. Wir haben sonst nur niedrige Überlebenschancen für uns geben, wenn wir nicht aus dem Feld zwischen den Atommächten kommen.


----------



## Jimiblu (7. März 2016)

Aufrüsten um sich gegen Atommächte zu verteidigen macht gar keinen Sinn. Hat man ja schon im Kalten Krieg gesehen; es mündet definitiv in eine "Aufrüstungsspirale". 

Wenn ich mir ansehe, mit welchen Ländern wir alles Verträge (wirtschaftlich und militärisch) haben, dann frage ich mich: ist die Neutralität nicht schon lange, lange in Rente gegangen...


----------



## Dennisth (7. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich stelle gar nichts. Ich schildere Beobachtungen. Wir hatten das Thema "wie riegelt man ein Grenze hermetisch gegen Leute ab, die auf der Flucht sind" und es die Diskussionsteilnehmer haben genau zwei Standpunkte vertreten. Zum einen das dies ohne den Einsatz potentiell tödlicher Gewalt unmöglich und deswegen abzulehnen ist (auch meine Sichtweise), zum anderen dass dies bei Bedarf durch den Einsatz tödlicher Gewalt erreicht werden soll.



Doch stellst du und dann auch noch falsch. Es gibt die eine "Fraktion", die gerne die Grenzen offen hält und denkt es würden nur gute Leute kommen und singt "Ich mach die Welt wie sie mir gefällt". Klar wäre es schön, wenn wir, wie in Star Trek, keine Gewalt, Armut usw. hätten, aber wir sind hier nicht in einem Film oder einer Serie. 
Dann gibt es noch die Fraktion die temporäre Grenzschließungen verlangt inkl. Identifikation von nicht EU-Bürgern. Ich frage mich noch immer, wo da genau die Waffengewalt genutzt werden soll. 

Nur mal so als Frage: Wart ihr schon mal im EU-Ausland im Urlaub? Komisch, denn da wird man an der Grenze / Flughafen auch kontrolliert und nicht direkt erschossen. Aber hey das bilden sich die ganzen Touristen mit Sicherheit nur ein. 

Nochmal: Was passiert wenn man die Grenze dicht macht sieht man an der griechisch-mazedonischen Grenze. Diese "Flüchtlinge" versuchen mit *Gewalt* in ein Land zu kommen, welches die Grenzen nur beschränkt geöffnet hat. Es passt diesen "Flüchtlingen" also nicht, darum wendet man Gewalt an. Hmm Wieso wundert es mich nicht, das die sich in ihrem Land immer die Köpfe einschlagen... 




interessierterUser schrieb:


> _Kriegflüchtlinge => Wirtschaftflüchtlinge => Sozialtouristen => Marathon Urlauber_ ....
> Das wird hier ja immer schöner



Und wieder falsch meine gute. Die Aufzählung lautet: _Wirtschaftflüchtlinge => Sozialtouristen => Marathon Urlauber ...

_Wer nicht zwischen einem Kriegsflüchtling und einem Sozialtouristen unterscheiden kann bzw. dessen Bedeutung nicht versteht, sollte bitte google bemühen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die menschliche Kälte und der Egoismus scheinen bei einigen tief verwurzelt zu sein. Auch zweitausend Jahre Kulturgeschichte mit Begriffen wie "Nächstenliebe" werden genau dann hinfällig, wenn Besitzende minimal teilen sollen. Solange man bekommt, ist alles in Ordnung, soll man geben, geht das Gezeter los. Erinnert mich immer die "Christliche Partein" in Bayern.
> Um sich von CSU zu distanzieren: Jesus lasst seinen Nachnamen andern



Wieder falsch. *Wo ist mein roter Stift? *

Wir sind durchaus bereit zu helfen, aber wir sind NICHT das Sozialamt der Welt oder gewillt uns auf der Nase herum tanzen zu lassen. Hier gelten Gesetze und als GAST und nichts anderes ist ein Flüchtling hier, hat er / sie sich daran zu halten. Wenn er / sie das nicht kann, abschieben ganz einfach. 

Und lass das ständige verlinken von irgendwelchen Satire Seiten. Das zeigt nur, dass du den Ernst der Lage nicht erkannt hast / erkennen willst und lieber nach oben verlinktem Lied handelst. 



aloha84 schrieb:


> Man (Großmächte!) sollte sich aber langsam mal einen Kopf machen, wie man die ganze Sache unter Kontrolle bringt.
> Man geht geschätzt davon aus, dass etwa ein Vierteil aller Syrer auf der Flucht sind, also ca. 6-7 Millionen.
> Davon wandern ca. 3,5-4 mio innrerhalb Syriens umher, 2 mio sind in umliegende Länder geflohen, wovon einige dort bleiben und andere nach Europa wollen.
> 
> ...



Wieso müssen wir (die Großmächte) eigentlich immer für andere die Kohlen aus dem Feuer holen? 
Einerseits wird sich aufgeregt, dass die USA nicht die Weltenpolizei spielen soll, aber dann regt ihr euch auf, dass die doch nichts tun. 

Jetzt kommt ja das geniale an dem Plan: Die Terroristen sind nicht blöd und setzen sich in ein Lager fernab von Zivilisten, nein, die sitzen genau dort wo viele Unschuldige sind. Dazu kommt noch, dass man es Personen nicht ansehen kann ob sie ein Terrorist sind oder nicht. Macht die Sache nicht einfacher. 

Wie soll denn da Ruhe einkehren? Das Land muss geschlossen sagen "Nein wir wollen euch nicht", aber das geht nicht weil die so viele "Glaubensrichtungen" vom Islam haben, dass die sich lieber den Kopf einschlagen. 

Ganz ehrlich, "Terror" gibt es immer und wird es immer geben, aber die Frage ist wie weit man diesen unter Kontrolle hat und ob man ihn gedeihen lässt oder sogar noch "Futter" gibt. Das Problem ist auch, dass diese Menschen dort einerseits sagen, sie wollen keinen Krieg und endlich wieder Ruhe, aber selber kämpfen nein danke und anderseits wollen die, wenn jemand anderes für Ruhe gesorgt hat, ihre Fehler nicht einsehen und machen lieber weiter wie bisher.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (7. März 2016)

Einzelfall: Koln-Zundorf: Sexueller Ubergriff in der Wasserrutsche – Madchen (12) attackiert | Express.de



> Die Bademeister hielten die aus Afghanistan, Syrien und Irak stammenden Männer fest




Auch in Österreich gibt es Einzelfälle:
Messerschlacht bei U-Bahn-Station


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Einzelfall: Koln-Zundorf: Sexueller Ubergriff in der Wasserrutsche – Madchen (12) attackiert | Express.de



Na wenigstens haben sie nicht in den Pool geschissen. Man soll ja auch immer das Gute sehen, ne.


----------



## Verminaard (7. März 2016)

Heiko Maas und das Lob fur die Denunzianten - Deus ex Machina
Ohne weiteren Kommentar.


AfD-Politiker schockiert uber linksextreme Attacke – JUNGE FREIHEIT
Quelle ist nicht ganz so toll. Aber man braucht ja vor Linken keine Angst haben.
Das das Opfer Kinder hat, ist denen scheissegal.
Es geht ja gegen Rechte, da ist jedes Mittel recht.

#Rigaer94 - Twitter Suche
Was hier alles so los ist, find ich auch interessant.
Wie war das nochmal, das man vor Linken keine Angst haben muss?

Wie kann man nur so blind durch die Welt laufen?


P.S. natuerlich ist dieses Aufzeigen wieder mal ein Indiz das ich ein Nazi bin, weil ich ja nicht zeitgleich was gegen die rechten Spinner auessere.
Ist mir vollkommen bewusst.

Vielleicht denkt ihr aber vorher auch mal unvoreingenommen nach.
Wenistens im Versuch.




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Einzelfall: Koln-Zundorf: Sexueller Ubergriff in der Wasserrutsche – Madchen (12) attackiert | Express.de
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ich suche noch immer die Massen an Fachkraeften die versprochen wurden.
Oder sind das die Fachkraefte?  Waren bestimmt Kinderaerzte, haben nur keine eigene Praxis und wollten untersuchen.

Auch Griechenland muss ja jetzt einen wirtschaftlichen Aufschwung ohne Ende erleben, bei so vielen Fachkraeften die sich dort aufhalten.


----------



## Woohoo (7. März 2016)

Und wie sieht ein Frieden im Nahen Osten aus? Die eine religiöse Gruppe regiert über viele andere religiösen Gruppen, welche sich ihrerseits übergangen fühlt. Das Wahlergebnis wird eh nicht anerkannt und beide Seiten rüsten sich für den nächsten Konflikt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (7. März 2016)

Es ist auch einfach mal wieder erheiternd wie man sich das AfD- Ergebnis wieder schönredet...
 Nach dem Motto "83% haben die AfD nicht gewählt" aber bei 30% CDU spricht dann keiner von den 70% die sie nicht gewählt haben.

 Dann fordert man auch noch, dass alle Parteien zusammenarbeiten sollen um die AfD auszugrenzen.  Da hat wohl jemand nicht aus dem FN in Frankreich gelernt, denn so fing es dort auch an.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Das das Opfer Kinder hat, ist denen scheissegal.
> Es geht ja gegen Rechte, da ist jedes Mittel recht.


Solange es keine Flüchtlingskinder sind, ist es den Medien egal. Daraus lässt sich ja keine Schlagzeile machen.

EDIT: Waren garantiert Gynäkologen die gerade ihr "Praktikum" absolvieren.


----------



## Verminaard (7. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Solange es keine Flüchtlingskinder sind, ist es den Medien egal. Daraus lässt sich ja keine Schlagzeile machen.



Und wenn es keinen aktuellen Fall gibt, bastelt man sich was zusammen. Das das eine Luege ist, ist ja egal, man hat ja ganz klein "Archivbild" dazugeschrieben.
Dann wundert sich wer ueber ausdruecke wie Luegenkresse?!


----------



## Tengri86 (7. März 2016)

So ich erzähle mal euch 
wie es für mich hier in der Diskussion
 und auf der Welt aussieht. 

Zwei Schlachtschiffe
Beide verfeindet und hassen sich wie die Pest 
Aber sind unsinkbar und gebaut für die Ewigkeit 
(Wofür das steht , sollt ihr mal überlegen) 

Beschießen sich gegenseitig 

Seit Dez 2015 im Forum
und viel länger auf der welt :p 


Zwischen den beidenSchlachtschiffen  

Sind Menschen wie ich oder dein Nachbar 
Auch einer deine Verwandten 
der ein anderes Lebensart hat 

Aber unser kleines bootlein ist nicht unsinkbar 

So werden wir von den Geschossen getroffen und versinken 
*blubb* ahh hab nemo gefunden *blubb* ertrunken 

Statt mal einer auf die Idee kommt 
und als erster wagt sein Feuer einzustellen 

Schießt man immer noch drauf 

So sehe ich es hier und auf der Welt.


Was sagte mein Vater 

Die  Welt  muss du als ein Haus mit viele Fenster vorstellen 
Jeder Mensch  schaut nur aus seinem Fenster und net durch den anderen 

Dann kan er doch direkt sich vorm Spiegel setzen 




P.s 
geht morgen ins Kino und schaut zoomania 
da wird auch was erklärt über Vorurteile usw für kleine Kinder 
auch sehenswert für uns großen Bubs


----------



## Woohoo (7. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




Spoiler







__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=4L5oaM8-xvQ

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (7. März 2016)

Nächste Vorfälle:
Fluchtling aus Algerien soll Madchen attackiert haben ...
Flüchtlinge: Polizei rechnet mit steigender Kriminalität - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Übrigens hier mal ein interresanter Artikel zu der Wahl in Hessen: Kommunalwahl in Hessen: Die AfD ist nicht mit Emporungswellen zu bekampfen - FOCUS Online


----------



## Ruptet (7. März 2016)

Tagtäglich mehrere Einzelfälle - nennt man das dann immernoch Einzelfälle ?

Fluchtlinge: Mazedonien will Taser und Gummigeschosse von Osterreich - Auf der Flucht - derStandard.at › Panorama
"Wir sollten ihnen diese Waffen liefern, die alternative sind normale Kugeln und die haben sie sicher." - guter Kommentar.

Grünen sprechen natürlich von der Vorbereitung zum Schießbefehl


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. März 2016)

Das Problem ist nicht die AfD, das Problem ist Merkel, die mit einer  Reaktion auf die Grenzschließungen Mazedoniens auch heute wieder für  Entsetzen gesorgt hat: "Es kann nicht sein, dass irgendetwas geschlossen  wird." Sie treibt viele Wähler aus der Mitte, die nicht mit ihrer Politik der offenen Grenzen einverstanden sind, in die Verzweiflung und damit in die Arme der AfD. Ich glaube, es war Höcke, der sagte, dass die CDU mit Merkel untergehen wird und Petry hat sich letztens in einer Talkshow mit einem Lächeln bei Merkel für die neuen Wähler bedankt.  Tja, so kann es kommen, wenn man sich in einer Demokratie über jede Kritik hinwegsetzt und aus einem Elfenbeinturm heraus regiert.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (7. März 2016)

Am Donnerstag kommt ein maybrit illner Spezial mit Petry, Nahles, Roth und Lindner. 
Na das wird wieder eine reine Wahlkampfveranstaltung für Petry.  

maybrit illner - ZDF.de


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2016)

Bei zwei Millionen neuen und völlig verarmten Flüchtlingen würde ich 1000 Einzelfälle am Tag als normal finden, von Ladendiebstahl angefangen, bis hin zu wenigen sexuellen Übergriffen am Tag.
Seitdem wir Gastarbeiter im Land haben, sinkt die Anzahl der Gewaltverbrechen stetig vom Höhepunkt um 1970 bis heute. Das hat natürlich andere Gründe, aber sie steigt keineswegs, wie es landläufig behauptet wird:
Sozialer Wandel und Gewaltkriminalitat: Deutschland, England und Schweden im ... - Helmut Thome, Christoph Birkel - Google Books

In Deutschland wird ungefähr jede Stunde eine Frau vergewaltigt, die Dunkelziffer zusätzlicher nicht angezeigter Fälle ist dabei sehr schwer zu ermitteln.
In Deutschland werden mehr Frauen vergewaltigt als in Indien - The Intelligence

Es ist alles ein unschönes Kapitel, jeder Einzelfall ist zuviel, aber dafür, dass hier 80 Millionen Menschen leben, passiert reichlich wenig. Es ist eines der wenigen Länder, in dem ich mich überall zu jeder Tageszeit hintraue. Das heißt schon was, wenn ich an Länder denke, in denen man an roten Ampeln nicht anhalten darf. Denke ich Rio zurück, an Kapstadt, Mexico City oder Karachi ist den wenigsten klar, dass hier im Prinzip gar nichts passiert und wenn es jetzt 10-20% mehr sind, ist das zwar alles andere als hinnehmbar, aber immer noch völlig harmlos.


----------



## Bester_Nick (7. März 2016)

Um sich zu wehren, bleibt dem Wähler letztendlich ja nichts anderes als der Wahlzettel.

*
interessierterUser* 

Ja, da hast du im Großen und Ganzen Recht. Aber letzten Silvester hättest du dich nicht auf die Kölner Domplatte trauen können.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (7. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> *interessierterUser*
> 
> Ja, da hast du im Großen und Ganzen Recht. Aber letzten Silvester hättest du dich nicht auf die Kölner Domplatte trauen können.


Ich bin 2000 schon vom Opernplatz verschwunden, weil es nicht zu ertragen war. Da wurden Krankenwagen Flaschen unter die Reifen gelegt, dicke Chinaböller in Straßenbahnen geworfen, es gab Massendiebstähle etc. Das war unerträglicher Stumpfsinn. Dazu brauchen wir keine Flüchtlinge, dass schaffen wir ganz alleine. Aber bei Gästen im Land wird zu recht besonders kritisch geschaut.


----------



## Nightslaver (7. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich hatte gehofft, von der EU geht ein Gegengewicht nach dem Zerfall des Ostblocks und dem Ende des kalten Krieges aus. Ein Gegengewicht gegen Länder ohne Menschenrechte wie China oder mit einem sehr merkwürdigem Verhältnis dazu wie in den USA. Auch Russland ist alles andere als eine freie Vorzeigedemokratie, über arabische Länder wie Saudi Arabien müssen nicht nicht einmal nachdenken



Was erwartest du? Europa als Gegengewicht hätte bedeutet das man nach Ende des kalten Krieges alte Zöpfe abschneidet, das hätte bedeutet denn Amerikanern ihre Militärbasen in Europa weitestgehend zu entziehen, das hätte bedeutet die NATO aufzulösen und durch ein rein europäisches Verteidigungsbündnis zu ersetzen, oder aber noch besser durch ein internationales in dem nicht die USA oder Russland Federführend sind und irgend einen "Sonderstatus" besitzen.
Das hätte bedeutet sich auch wirtschaftlich anders zu den USA zu positionieren und denn Euro zu einer Weltwärung wie denn Dollar auszubauen und es hätte bedeutet sich auch in stritigen Verhaltensfragen und politischen Aktionen deutlich kritisch von denn USA zu distanzieren, notfalls auch die wirtschaftlichen und politischen Mittel gegen die USA anzuwenden die man ja immer gerne bei in Ungnade gefallenen Regimen anwendet, und eine geschlossene europäische Linie zu fahren, ohne Sonderspaziergänge von Polen, Frankreich, oder England, an der Seite der USA.

Das alles ist aber nicht passiert, viel mehr hat sich nach dem Ende des kalten Krieges politisch im Grunde nichts geändert, man hat weiter den westlichen Egotripp gefahren denn man schon im kalten Krieg drauf hatte, nur mit dem Unterschied das es nun, bis dato, keine Sovjetunion mehr gab die Striche durch die westlichen Handlungen machen konnte.

Viel mehr hat man sich weiter an die USA gebunden und am grundlegenden Verhältnis zu ihnen, mit kurzen politischen Unterbrechungen in der Ära Schröder, nichts verändert.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Solange wir fair geblieben werden und, Achtung, Gutmenschalarm, positives Vorgelebt hätten, wäre der moralische Druck auf andere Großmächte erheblich gewesen. Und was machen wir jetzt. Wir zeigen den Bewohner dieser Länder, dass wir genauso egoistischen Nationalisten sind. Nicht schlechter, aber auch nicht besser. Damit ist für mich jede Hoffnung dahin, dass wir weltweit zusammen rücken. Die nächsten großen Kreige werden kommen. Das ist für mich das langfristige Resultat der in Europa gebauten Grenzzähne hin zum "Bollwerk Europa". Schade, schade, schade....



Ich empfehle dazu diesen Artikel mal von Telepolis zu lesen:

The West is the Best | Telepolis 

Ich würde dem Artikel nicht 1 zu 1 in allen Punkten Zuspruch geben, aber bestimmte Ansatzpunkte und Sichtpunkte geben durchaus in die Richtung des Problems, unter dem der Westen leidet, wieder, vor allem wie wir Stück für Stück auch unser Verstädnis von Demokratie aushölen und nicht reflektieren, in wie weit wir wirklich unsere eigenen Werte auch leben / umsetzen die wir von anderen verlangen.


----------



## Ruptet (7. März 2016)

Das ist ja das Dilemma ... nichtmal mit unseren Problemen wird man fertig, aber bei zusätzlich Millionen Menschen mit komplett anderem kulturellen Hintergrund, die durchschnittlich gewaltbereiter sind, sagt man "Wir schaffen das" ?
Im selben Atemzug kündigt man dann noch die Kürzung von Sicherheitskräften an, weil "das Geld an wichtigeren Stellen angelegt wird" ... ich packs echt nicht mehr.

Der gute Wille wird keine Straftaten verhindern.


----------



## Iconoclast (8. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bei zwei Millionen neuen und völlig verarmten Flüchtlingen würde ich 1000 Einzelfälle am Tag als normal finden, von Ladendiebstahl angefangen, bis hin zu wenigen sexuellen Übergriffen am Tag.
> Seitdem wir Gastarbeiter im Land haben, sinkt die Anzahl der Gewaltverbrechen stetig vom Höhepunkt um 1970 bis heute. Das hat natürlich andere Gründe, aber sie steigt keineswegs, wie es landläufig behauptet wird:
> Sozialer Wandel und Gewaltkriminalitat: Deutschland, England und Schweden im ... - Helmut Thome, Christoph Birkel - Google Books
> 
> ...



Dummerwiese sieht die Polizei das aber ganz anders. Das deckt sich nun damit, was ich in meinem Umkreis schon seit Monaten höre. Das wenigste gelangt überhaupt in die Medien, im Hintergrund passiert viel, viel, sehr viel mehr. Daher auch die große Zahl Polizisten die AfD wählen und nun sogar schon BKA Beamte, die kandidieren.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. März 2016)

Was heißt "steigend"? 1%, 10%, 100%, 1000% ?
Was für Straftaten und was für Schadenssummen?

Für einen Steuerhinterzieher ala' Hoeneß  mit
 ca.40 Millionen Schaden für den Staat können 
10.000 Flüchtlingen für 40,-€ Einklaufen.

Was wird in der Republik stärker wahrgenommen?


----------



## DarkScorpion (8. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was heißt "steigend"? 1%, 10%, 100%, 1000% ?
> Was für Straftaten und was für Schadenssummen?
> 
> Für einen Steuerhinterzieher ala' Hoeneß  mit
> ...


Warte ich habe was ganz abwegiges als Idee was man mit den 40.000.000 hätte machen können.

Man hätte es auch dem Deutschem Volk zu gute kommen lassen können. Oder Schulden Abbau, damit unsere Kinder es vielleicht etwas leichter haben. Oder in die Bildung packen können. Oder in die Sicherheit. 

Aber was erzähl ich da. Lieber irgendwelchen Leuten in den Arsch schieben, die auf deutsche Gesetze pfeifen und ihre gynäkologische Praxis z.b. in einem Freizeitbad oder auf der Kölner Domplatte eröffnen.


----------



## Leob12 (8. März 2016)

Das Geld hat er doch zurückgezahlt. Du kennst dich wirklich sehr gut aus. Hauptsache mal wieder ein bisschen schimpfen was?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. März 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> .... Lieber irgendwelchen Leuten in den  Arsch schieben, die auf deutsche Gesetze pfeifen ....


Woher nimmst Du die Gewissheit, dass die Flüchtlinge, nachdem sie mit unseren Gesetzen vertraut sind, diese brechen werden?

Wenn wir Pech haben, lernen die Flüchtlinge sehr schnell von lange Ansässigen:
Deutschland: Schwarzarbeit verursachte 214 Schaden von 795 Millionen Euro | ZEIT ONLINE (und das sind nur die angezeigten Fälle, Dunkelziffen unbekannt)

Natürlich wäre es mir viel lieber, wenn wir keine Flüchtlinge aufnehmen müßten, weil ihr eigenes Land nicht zerstört wird. Aber wir sind hier nicht bei "Wünsch dir was". Entweder müssen wir damit leben, unsere Außengrenzen teuer und aufwendig zu sichern und hinnehmen, das täglich Menschen an dieser erschossen werden, oder wir finden einen Weg, mit Kriegsflüchtlingen human umzugehen. Die Zeiten von Krieg sind begrenzt, auch Jugoslawien ist wieder ruhig geworden. Andere Flüchtlinge kann man zu anderen Zeit sehr schnell identifizieren.

Es ist ein Dilemma, aber wir sollten dabei fair bleiben und nicht mit wilden Vermutungen anderen Menschen das Leben zerstören.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Das Geld hat er doch zurückgezahlt. Du kennst dich  wirklich sehr gut aus. Hauptsache mal wieder ein bisschen schimpfen  was?


Es war ein bekanntes Beispiel. Wie hoch ist die Schadenssumme durch Steuerhinterziehung:
Steuerhinterziehung: Das Geld, das uns fehlt - Deutschland | STERN.de
Je nach Schätzung 30 - 150 Milliarden Euro. Da sitzen die _"Schmarotzer und Parasiten"_ (um diese Begriff na jene zurückzusenden, die sie öffentlich prägen) die unsere Infrastruktur nutzen, dafür aber nicht bezahlen wollen. Das sind wirklich Kriminielle, nicht die tausenden Flüchtlinge, die einen Mundraub begeht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. März 2016)

Es ist doch logisch, dass bei über einer Million neuer  Menschen im Land die Kriminalität proportional steigen wird. Und da  diese neuen Menschen Araber sind, wird auch die rechte Gewalt zunehmen,  ganz klar. Das bedeutet aber nicht, dass Deutschland nun in Kriminalität  und Chaos versinkt. Man muss einfach nur die Polizei aufstocken, das  Asylrecht gegenüber kriminiellen Asylbewerbern verschärfen und natürlich muss man, wenn man vernünftig ist und verantwortlich für Deutschland handeln will, die Grenzen schließen und die "Willkommenskultur" auf diejenigen konzentrieren, die nun da sind. 

Aber bei letzterem hakts: Merkel will die Grenzen nicht schließen und sie forciert immer noch den Plan mit der EU-Verteilungsquote, obwohl die kaum ein EU-Land will. Zudem hofiert Merkel die Türkei und winkt mit einer EU-Mitgliedschaft, obwohl die Türkei für die EU vollkommen ungeeignet ist. Erst vor ein paar Tagen hat sie, wie jeder weiß, eine große regierungskritische Zeitung mit rüden Methoden unter staatliche Aufsicht gestellt.  Angebliche Gründe: Geldwäsche und Verschwörung. Erinnert an Verhältnisse in Russland.

 

Merkels Kurs ist schon zum verzweifeln und ich verurteile niemanden, der emotional wählt und sein Kreuz aus Protest bei der AfD macht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. März 2016)

Warten wir ab, was nach Erdogan passiert. Es liegt in der Hand der Türken. Wenn wir ihnen die Tür vor dem Kopf zuschlagen, wird die Türkei mit hoher Wahrscheinlichgkeit ein islamischer Gottesstaat, öffnen wir uns, kann es, und ich betone kann, ein demokratischer Prozess beginnen. Schwierig, ich war früher immer für eine Aufnahme der Türkei, aber meine Meinung ändert sich gerade ...


----------



## dippich (8. März 2016)

Interessierter User

Wo lebst du eigentlich?!
Du schreibst abends und morgends, so richtig das Leben des normalen Malochers/ Arbeiters(genau die Menschen die für "wir schaffen das" bluten müssen) scheinst du nicht zu kennen!
Ich kann nur feststellen, das du absolut beratungsresistent bist!
Nehme endlich mal zur Kenntnis das es so nicht weiter geht!!!!
Oder leiste etwas Sinnvolles, indem du deinen Lohn/Gehalt, bis auf deinen Selbstbehalt, spendest!!!


----------



## aloha84 (8. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Aber bei letzterem hakts: Merkel will die Grenzen nicht schließen und sie forciert immer noch den Plan mit der EU-Verteilungsquote, obwohl die kaum ein EU-Land will. Zudem hofiert Merkel die Türkei und winkt mit einer EU-Mitgliedschaft, obwohl die Türkei für die EU vollkommen ungeeignet ist. Erst vor ein paar Tagen hat sie, wie jeder weiß, eine große regierungskritische Zeitung mit rüden Methoden unter staatliche Aufsicht gestellt.  Angebliche Gründe: Geldwäsche und Verschwörung. Erinnert an Verhältnisse in Russland.
> 
> 
> 
> Merkels Kurs ist schon zum verzweifeln und ich verurteile niemanden, der emotional wählt und sein Kreuz aus Protest bei der AfD macht.



In meinen Augen gehört die Türkei nicht in die EU, da sind wir uns einig!
Aber die Türkei muss in dieser Krise als Partner eine Option sein.
Ob Merkel die Türkei "hofiert" würde ich nicht unterschreiben, aber ihr Treffen scheint etwas gebracht zu haben:


> Ankara schlägt vor, alle "irregulären Migranten" wieder zurücknehmen,  die von der Türkei aus auf griechische Inseln übergesetzt haben. Die Kosten solle die EU tragen.  Damit die Türkei mit der Last nicht alleine bleibe, müsse die EU für  jeden zurückgebrachten Menschen einen syrischen Bürgerkriegsflüchtling  legal aufnehmen, so EU-Kommissionschef Jean-Claude Juncker. Diplomaten  sprachen von der "Eins-zu-eins"-Formel. Flüchtlingen solle der Anreiz  genommen werden, sich Schlepperbanden anzuvertrauen. In der  Gipfelerklärung wird der türkische Vorstoß "herzlich begrüßt". "Die Tage  irregulärer Einwanderung sind vorüber", lobte EU-Ratspräsident Donald  Tusk.


Quelle: Europäische Union und Türkei nach Gipfel: Wichtige Ergebnisse - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Das ist ein gewaltiger Fortschritt, auch wenn das einige hier vielleicht (noch) nicht sehen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. März 2016)

Ich sehe darin nicht wirklich einen Fortschritt, da das auch wieder auf eine EU-Verteilungsquote hinausläuft, die eben kaum ein EU-Land will. 

Oder anders ausgedrückt: außer Spesen nix gewesen.


----------



## aloha84 (8. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ich sehe darin nicht wirklich einen Fortschritt, da das auch wieder auf eine EU-Verteilungsquote hinausläuft, die eben kaum ein EU-Land will.
> 
> Oder anders ausgedrückt: außer Spesen nix gewesen.



Abwarten, der Großteil der anwesenden EU-Vertreter war von dem Vorschlag mehr als angetan.


----------



## Verminaard (8. März 2016)

Gestern kam ja schon das Geruecht auf, das der Vorschlag im Kanzleramt formuliert wurde und nur auf tuerkisch uebersetzt wurde.
Fluchtlingsgipfel: Die Turkei sucht die grosse Einigung - Politik - Suddeutsche.de


----------



## aloha84 (8. März 2016)

Soweit hergeholt wird das Gerücht nicht sein, viele mögen es nicht glauben --> aber die gehen bei so einem Treffen nicht nur gemeinsam essen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. März 2016)

dippich schrieb:


> ....Ich kann nur feststellen, das du absolut beratungsresistent bist!...


Ja, an mir hätten sich auch die Nazis mit dem Versuch einer Umerziehung die Zähne ausgebissen, bei anderen scheint es einfacher zu sein, sie zur Abkehr der Menschlichkeit hin zu Selbstsucht und Egoismus zu treiben. Warum sollte ich alles Spenden, es reicht doch wohl, neben der Arbeit ein Mentorenprogramm für Flüchtlingskinder zu haben. Und bevor Du fragst, natürlich ehrenamtlich. Die lesen hier übrigens auch mit, wenn sie mal bei mir sind. 

Und zu Deiner persönlichen Frage, man kann auch mal krankgeschrieben sein


----------



## Sparanus (8. März 2016)

Mit den Türken jetzt irgendwelche Geschäfte machen geht überhaupt nicht. Dieses Arschloch ist doch genau so drauf wie Putin und dazu ist er noch Islamist. 
Ich wäre eher dafür, dass wir Sanktionen verhängen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Abwarten, der Großteil der anwesenden EU-Vertreter war von dem Vorschlag mehr als angetan.



Ja? Hast du dafür ne Quelle? 

Bislang ist es doch so: Die  osteuropäischen Länder verweigern komplett die Aufnahme, Frankreich will  nur die bereits vor Monaten vereinbarten 30.000 nehmen, mehr nicht.  England hat sich abgeschottet und  nimmt Flüchtlinge direkt aus Lagern  außerhalb der EU auf, allerdings in lächerlich geringen Mengen. Dänemark  tut alles dafür, dass sich Flüchtlinge in dem Land möglichst unwohl  fühlen und will auch keine aufnehmen. Schweden und Österreich haben die  Grenzen dichtgemacht, weil sie bereits jetzt an ihre Belastungsgrenzen  gestoßen sind. Die  einzigen EU-Länder, die Merkel auf ihrer Seite hat, sind die Niederlande  und die von Flüchtlingen gebeutelten Küstenländer Italien und  Griechenland, wobei die aber keine Flüchtlinge aufnehmen, sondern  abgeben wollen. Küstenland Spanien bildet eine Ausnahme: Es hat sich abgeschottet und will  Flüchtlinge ebenfalls nur in nicht nennenswerten Zahlen aufnehmen. 

Das  alles ist eine denkbar schlechte Ausgangssituation, um eine  EU-Verteilungsquote zu etablieren. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass diese ganzen "Verweigerer" nun plötzlich ne 180-Grad-Wende machen und von dem Vorschlag der Türkei sehr angetan sind.


----------



## aloha84 (8. März 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Mit den Türken jetzt irgendwelche Geschäfte machen geht überhaupt nicht. Dieses Arschloch ist doch genau so drauf wie Putin und dazu ist er noch Islamist.
> Ich wäre eher dafür, dass wir Sanktionen verhängen.



Sehr gute Idee, in der Türkei halten sich gerade ca. 3 Millionen Flüchtlinge auf, Tendenz steigend. Wär echt cool wenn sie die einfach weiter leiten.

Nochmal ich bin der Meinung, dass die Türkei keineswegs in die EU aufgenommen werden sollte.
Die Türkei besteht aus mehr als Istanbul, Ankara, Side, gerade die ländlichen Regionen sind alles andere als "westlich, offen o.ä." eher genau das Gegenteil.

Aber man muss in der derzeitigen Situation, die Türkei als Lösung des Flüchtlingsproblems in Erwägung ziehen, alles andere wäre fatal.
Es geht nicht ohne die Türken.



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ja? Hast du dafür ne Quelle?
> 
> Bislang ist es doch so: Die  osteuropäischen Länder verweigern komplett  die Aufnahme, Frankreich will  nur die bereits vor Monaten vereinbarten  30.000 nehmen, mehr nicht.  England hat sich abgeschottet und  nimmt  Flüchtlinge direkt aus Lagern  außerhalb der EU auf, allerdings in  lächerlich geringen Mengen. Dänemark  tut alles dafür, dass sich  Flüchtlinge in dem Land möglichst unwohl  fühlen und will auch keine  aufnehmen. Schweden und Österreich haben die  Grenzen dichtgemacht, weil  sie bereits jetzt an ihre Belastungsgrenzen  gestoßen sind. Die   einzigen EU-Länder, die Merkel auf ihrer Seite hat, sind die Niederlande   und die von Flüchtlingen gebeutelten Küstenländer Italien und   Griechenland, wobei die aber keine Flüchtlinge aufnehmen, sondern   abgeben wollen. Küstenland Spanien bildet eine Ausnahme: Es hat sich  abgeschottet und will  Flüchtlinge ebenfalls nur in nicht nennenswerten  Zahlen aufnehmen.
> 
> Das  alles ist eine denkbar schlechte Ausgangssituation, um eine   EU-Verteilungsquote zu etablieren. Ich kann mir nicht vorstellen, dass  diese ganzen "Verweigerer" nun plötzlich ne 180-Grad-Wende machen und  von dem Vorschlag der Türkei sehr angetan sind.



Argumentativ haben wir aber (*falls der Vorschlag der Türkei angenommen wird!*) jetzt eine neue Situation!
Es geht darum die Schlepperbanden auszuhungern, und Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge abzuhalten in die EU zu kommen.
Die meisten Staaten welche sich einem Schlüssel verweigern sagen: "keine Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, keine unregistrierten Flüchtlinge!"
Der Vorschlag der Türkei sieht einen Tauschhandel vor, jeder Flüchtling der über die Türkei/Griechenland in die EU einreiste wird von der Türkei zurückgenommen.


> In Brüssel bot er den  überraschten Staats- und Regierungschefs an, dass sein Land nicht nur,  wie vorgesehen, die Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, die es vom türkischen  Festland auf die griechischen Inseln schafften, zurücknehmen werde. Auch  alle syrischen Bürgerkriegsflüchtlinge, die in Booten von der  türkischen Küste aus die griechischen Inseln erreichten, könne  Griechenland in die Türkei zurückschicken.
> Die  wichtigste seiner Bedingungen: Die Europäische Union solle für jeden  zurückgeschickten Syrer einen der 2,7 Millionen in der Türkei lebenden  syrischen Flüchtlinge aufnehmen. Das hört sich wie ein Nullsummenspiel  an, doch es soll eine abschreckende Wirkung auf alle haben, die mit dem  Gedanken spielen, sich auf eigene Faust nach Europa aufzumachen.


Damit wird ein riesiger Anreiz der die Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge antreibt in die EU zu kommen egalisiert, da sie wissen, dass sie wieder in die Türkei abgeschoben werden.
Somit hätte man "nur" noch die syrischen Kriegsflüchtlinge, welche verteilt werden könnten.

Dass das nicht "einfach so" von allen durchgewunken wird, sollte klar sein......aber es ist eine neue Situation.


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Sehr gute Idee, in der Türkei halten sich gerade  ca. 3 Millionen Flüchtlinge auf, Tendenz steigend. Wär echt cool wenn  sie die einfach weiter leiten.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich nehme an, wenn wir die Flüchtlinge nicht reinlassen, dann werden sie  früher oder später ohnehin wieder in der Türkei anlanden.



> Argumentativ haben wir aber (*falls der Vorschlag der Türkei angenommen wird!*) jetzt eine neue Situation!
> Es geht darum die Schlepperbanden auszuhungern, und Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge abzuhalten in die EU zu kommen.
> Die meisten Staaten welche sich einem Schlüssel verweigern sagen: "keine  Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge, keine unregistrierten Flüchtlinge!"
> Der Vorschlag der Türkei sieht einen Tauschhandel vor, jeder Flüchtling  der über die Türkei/Griechenland in die EU einreiste wird von der Türkei  zurückgenommen.
> ...



Ich hab das bislang so interpretiert, dass die Verweigerungshaltung gegen alle Flüchtlinge geht, nicht nur gegen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge und Unregistrierte. Aber es könnte in der Tat sein, dass der Vorschlag der Türkei die von der EU zu übernehmende Flüchtlingsmenge erheblich zusammenschrumpft, so dass ein Verteilungsschlüssel für die Länder der EU, die sich bislang verweigern, annehmbar erscheint und sie darauf einsteigen. Zu hoffen wäre das ja.


----------



## aloha84 (8. März 2016)

Was am Ende daraus wird, kann jetzt sowieso noch keiner wissen.
Ein Orban wird auch weiterhin niemanden aufnehmen wollen (ob er es am Ende muss, wird man sehen), aber einen Hollande wird man so vermutlich dazu bewegen können mehr Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen als bisher.
....abwarten.


----------



## lunaticx (8. März 2016)

dippich schrieb:


> Oder leiste etwas Sinnvolles, indem du deinen Lohn/Gehalt, bis auf deinen Selbstbehalt, spendest!!!



Fang du doch damit an ? Gehe als gutes Beispiel voran ... 

Zur Not ... nimm doch noch ein oder zwei Obdachlose auf ...


----------



## Rwk (8. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Der Vorschlag der Türkei sieht einen Tauschhandel vor, jeder Flüchtling der über die Türkei/Griechenland in die EU einreiste wird von der Türkei zurückgenommen.


In meinen Augen ein ziemlich schlechter Deal...ginge es hier um eine Palette Suppendosen, die könnte man vielleicht einfach so zurücknehmen !
Hat die Türkei auch Vorschläge, wie dieses 'zurücknehmen' überhaupt funktioniert ?

Ich kann mir das schon ungefähr ausmalen...die braven Menschen unter den Flüchtlingen werden dem Ruf folgen und zähneknirschend zurück gehen.
Und der Rest wird protestieren oder untertauchen und muß dann gucken, wie er hier über die Runden kommt.
Am Ende der Fahnenstange seh ich bei diesem Deal nur steigende Kriminalität bei uns, statt Entlastung in den Aufnahmelagern.

Man sollte mal lieber verhandeln, wie man die nicht-umkämpften Gebiete in Syrien ausbreiten und dauerhaft sichern kann, um den Leuten in ihrer Heimat wieder einen Lebensraum zu geben.
Der IS soll weg, da sind sich doch eigentlich alle einig...warum schaffen es die intervenierenden Parteien samt Rebellen nicht, sich einfach mal zusammenzusetzen und da ein klares, gemeinsames Ziel auszuhandeln, was allen nutzt ?
Dabei leben wir in einer so modernen Zeit, die Herren müssten ja nichtmal vor Ort sein, ganz im Gegenteil - eine Videokonferenz könnten die jeden Tag veranstalten !

Diese ewige Engstirnigkeit und Geldbesessenheit macht mich einfach krank !
Was wäre die Erde für ein friedlicher Ort...hätte man vor Jahrzehnten nur einen Mann ausgeknipst...nämlich Harry Anslinger !


----------



## Leob12 (8. März 2016)

Als ob nur der IS für die Flüchtlinge verantwortlich ist.


----------



## aloha84 (8. März 2016)

@Rwk
Welche Parteien sollen sich denn zusammensetzen? Alle? Geht nicht! Ein großer Teil?! Ja, wurde gemacht, deshalb ist jetzt gerade Waffenruhe.

Weil es über 100 Gruppen sind, die versuchen ihre eigenen Interessen durchzusetzen --> wird es vermutlich noch lange dauern bis Syrien befriedet ist, wenn Syrien als solches dann überhaupt noch existiert.
Die USA sind kriegsmüde, wollen keine Bodentruppen. Russland will so wenig wie möglich Bodentruppen. Die Türkei kämpft gleich gegen 2 Gegner --> IS-Terroristen + Kurden.
Die Kurden wollen Unabhängigkeit und kämpfen nur deshalb gegen den IS.  Mehrere dutzend Klans wollen unabhängigkeit von Assad. Der IS will sich dauerhaft etablieren.
Da ist soviel Konfliktpotential, dass es für 100 Kriege reicht.

Sicher muss Frieden in Syrien das oberste Ziel sein, aber das ist (leider) ein langwieriger Prozess. Und für die Flüchtlingssituation braucht es schnelle Lösungen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. März 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Als ob nur der IS für die Flüchtlinge verantwortlich ist.


Du willst doch nicht den lupenreinen Demokrat Assad mit in die Verantwortung nehmen, oder?
Oder die Rolle der Türkei bei der Ausbildung und Versorgung von Anti-Assad-Kämpfern?
Oder die Unterstützung des Westens der Rebellen?
Oder den Iran?
...?



aloha84 schrieb:


> Welche Parteien sollen sich denn zusammensetzen?


Sinnvoll ist es immer. die Syrer nicht mit am Tisch zu haben.
Quelle: Einziger anwesender Syrer auf Syrien-Friedens-konferenz in Wien serviert Happchen


----------



## Leob12 (8. März 2016)

Oder die Rolle der Türkei bei der Ausbildung und Versorgung von Anti-Assad-Kämpfern.


----------



## Dennisth (8. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Bei zwei Millionen neuen und völlig verarmten Flüchtlingen würde ich 1000 Einzelfälle am Tag als normal finden, von Ladendiebstahl angefangen, bis hin zu wenigen sexuellen Übergriffen am Tag.



Also mal davon abgesehen das diese Personen nicht völlig verarmt sein können, denn die haben sich bestimmt nicht nach Deutschland gebeamt, sondern sind durch halb Europa "geflüchtet"...
Du bist also der Meinung das 1.000 *EINZELFÄLLE* von Diebstahl und sexuellen Übergriffen noch vertretbar sind? Das sind in 10 Tagen schon 10.000 Fälle und aufs Jahr gerechnet 365.000 Fälle also wird aufs Jahr gerechnet fast jeder 5. "Flüchtling" straffällig. 

Sorry aber eine akzeptable Quote würde bei 10 auf 1 Millionen Aussehen und diese 10 sollten dann direkt eingesperrt, biometrisch erfasst und abgeschoben werden ganz gleich woher die kommen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> In Deutschland wird ungefähr jede Stunde eine Frau vergewaltigt, die Dunkelziffer zusätzlicher nicht angezeigter Fälle ist dabei sehr schwer zu ermitteln.
> In Deutschland werden mehr Frauen vergewaltigt als in Indien - The Intelligence



Ganz großes Kino. Da wird in dem Artikel von einer Hochrechnung gesprochen. Mal davon abgesehen, dass dieser Artikel von 2013 ist und die Quelle von 2010 sind doch einige elementare Fehler drin:
Es kommen Statistisch gesehen 2010 auf 100.000 Einwohner 9,4 sexuelle Nötigungen und Vergewaltigungen. Als Info: sexuelle Nötigung kann vieles heißen und muss nicht mit der Vergewaltigung überein stimmen. Die tolle Seite fasst es aber zusammen und sagt: 81,9 Millionen Einwohner -> macht 9,4 mal 819 weil das ja total linear steigt und aussagekräftig ist....  Dann kommen die so auf ihre knapp 7.700 "Vergewaltigungen" inkl. sexueller Nötigung. und jetzt teilt man das ganze noch durch 365 und schon hat man 21 "Vorfälle" pro Tag. Also kann man hier perfekt einen sehr reißerischen Artikel verfassen auf den unsere Userin schön reingefallen ist. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist alles ein unschönes Kapitel, jeder Einzelfall ist zuviel, aber dafür, dass hier 80 Millionen Menschen leben, passiert reichlich wenig. Es ist eines der wenigen Länder, in dem ich mich überall zu jeder Tageszeit hintraue. Das heißt schon was, wenn ich an Länder denke, in denen man an roten Ampeln nicht anhalten darf. Denke ich Rio zurück, an Kapstadt, Mexico City oder Karachi ist den wenigsten klar, dass hier im Prinzip gar nichts passiert und wenn es jetzt 10-20% mehr sind, ist das zwar alles andere als hinnehmbar, aber immer noch völlig harmlos.



Verstehe, bei uns ist es also noch harmloser als in Land xy in Stadt xx und deshalb ist es noch ok? 
Wir haben genug Probleme und importieren uns jetzt noch mehr solche Probleme die verstärkt zunehmen werden... Ganz tolle Leistung. Schauen wir uns doch mal die Islamistischen Länder an, was die von Frauen halten. Wie keine Rechte, Mittelalterliche Zustände usw.? Das holen wir uns nach Deutschland und wundern uns wenn die mit unserer Kultur klar kommen? 

Ich sage es nur ungern, aber wenn es wärmer wird und die Damen wieder "freizügiger" rumlaufen werden wir einen Anstieg dieser "Einzelfälle" erleben, was wir jetzt nur in Schwimmbädern haben:
Drastische Massnahme in Bornheim: Fluchtlinge bekommen Schwimmbad-Verbot - n-tv.de
Arger mit Fluchtlingen im Schwimmbad?


> In Heidelberg sei es schon passiert, dass Flüchtlinge ausversehen in die falsche Umkleidekabine gegangen sind.


Jaja "ausversehen" in die falsche Umkleide gegangen und geschaut... 
Schwimmbadverbot fur Fluchtlinge ist rassistisch - Gesellschaft - Suddeutsche.de
Ja ganz toll, jetzt muss man diese armen "Flüchtlinge" noch darauf hinweisen das sexuelle Übergriffe nicht erlaubt sind. Sag mal geht´s noch? Das ist selbstverständlich. Aber hey ich verurteile bestimmt hier, weil die es ja nicht anders gelernt haben. 
Fluchtlinge: Weitere Bader stellen Regeln fur Fluchtlinge auf 


> Sie wurden gefilmt. Sie wurden fotografiert.


http://www.focus.de/regional/bonn/n...ge-bekommen-schwimmbad-verbot_id_5213069.html

Aber ja es sind halt alles Einzelfälle und die wussten es bestimmt nicht besser. Muss ja wirklich ein echter Schock für die sein, eine Frau im Bikini zu sehen. Vielleicht sollten wir Tage einführen an denen nur "Flüchtlinge" zum Schwimmen dürfen.... Ach ne halt. Haben wir ja schon. 

@Topic:
Ach ja das tolle Austauschprogramm von der EU und Türkei. Wieso glaube ich nicht, dass es irgendwas bringen wird außer mehr stress. Wenn die Türkei das kontrolliert wird es bestimmt nur "Fachkräfte" für uns geben. Die sind ja auch mit Ihren Zeitungen total neutral.


----------



## DoZ987 (8. März 2016)

Mal sehen wie es am 13.Maerz hier in BW ausgeht bezueglich AfD meine stimme haben die


----------



## Adi1 (8. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Weil es über 100 Gruppen sind, die versuchen ihre eigenen Interessen durchzusetzen --> wird es vermutlich noch lange dauern bis Syrien befriedet ist, wenn Syrien als solches dann überhaupt noch existiert.
> Die USA sind kriegsmüde, wollen keine Bodentruppen. Russland will so wenig wie möglich Bodentruppen. Die Türkei kämpft gleich gegen 2 Gegner --> IS-Terroristen + Kurden.
> Die Kurden wollen Unabhängigkeit und kämpfen nur deshalb gegen den IS.  Mehrere dutzend Klans wollen unabhängigkeit von Assad. Der IS will sich dauerhaft etablieren.
> Da ist soviel Konfliktpotential, dass es für 100 Kriege reicht.



Richtig beobachtet, und dann spielen da noch die Saudis, Iraker, und Iraner eine Rolle


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. März 2016)

Dennisth schrieb:


> ... 365.000 Fälle also wird aufs Jahr gerechnet fast jeder 5. "Flüchtling" straffällig. ...


Alle fünf Jahr einen Kleindiebstahl zu begehen oder einmal schwarzzufahren ist eine unterdurchschnittliche Quote in Deutschland. Darum bleiben es Einzelfälle, auch bei 300.000 im Jahr ....


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Was am Ende daraus wird, kann jetzt sowieso noch keiner wissen.
> Ein Orban wird auch weiterhin niemanden aufnehmen wollen (ob er es am Ende muss, wird man sehen), aber einen Hollande wird man so vermutlich dazu bewegen können mehr Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen als bisher.
> ....abwarten.



Audio: Kommentar: Merkel zieht ihr Ding weiter durch | tagesschau.de


----------



## aloha84 (8. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Audio: Kommentar: Merkel zieht ihr Ding weiter durch | tagesschau.de



Ich bin gerade nicht in der Lage mir etwas anzuhören  , gibts das schon als Lesefassung?


----------



## Dennisth (8. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Alle fünf Jahr einen Kleindiebstahl zu begehen oder einmal schwarzzufahren ist eine unterdurchschnittliche Quote in Deutschland. Darum bleiben es Einzelfälle, auch bei 300.000 im Jahr ....


Da sind wir wieder bei "Ich mach die Welt, so wie sie mir gefällt" 

Herrlich wie du uns das hier verkaufen willst. Anstatt sich zu wundern, warum jeder 5. "Flüchtling" Straffällig wird kommst du und drehst das um. Nur mal als Info: Eine Quote von fast 20 % (18,25 % um genau zu sein) ist NICHT unterdurchschnittlich. Außerdem finde ich nicht, dass Vergewaltigungen oder versuchter Mord zu den Dingen gehören, die man tolerieren sollte. 

Es sind übrigens 365.000 also über 350.000 "Einzelfälle" pro Jahr.  

@Topic:
Die Situation in Syrien wird sich nicht entspannen und es wird mal wieder erwartet, dass die "Großmächte" die Sache regeln, aber die haben darauf auch keine Lust mehr. Wenn ich schon lese, dass dort über 100 Gruppierungen vertreten sind und das ist komischerweise oft in islamistischen Ländern so, dann wird es da nie Ruhe geben. Wie soll da auch eine Einigung aussehen? Die kannst du ja nicht an den Tisch setzen und sagen "Wir reden jetzt darüber." Die sind halt noch im "Mittelalter" stecken geblieben und wenn die sich nicht zusammen reißen, werden die halt untergehen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ich bin gerade nicht in der Lage mir etwas anzuhören
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



JO

Fluchtlingspolitik der Kanzlerin: Merkel hat keine Partner mehr | tagesschau.de


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. März 2016)

Die "Experten" von den Medien und die Politiker haben also Angst um Deutschlands Außenwirkung wenn die AfD  hohe Ergebnisse erzielt. 
Haben die in den letzten 10 Jahren mal ins EU-Ausland geguckt ? Da erzielen weitaus rechtere Parteien noch höhere Ergebnisse. 
Und Merkel hat Deutschland in der EU isoliert nicht die AfD. 
Landtagswahlen 216: AfD: Das passiert, wenn die Partei am Sonntag triumphiert - FOCUS Online


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Haben die in den letzten 10 Jahren mal ins EU-Ausland geguckt ? Da erzielen weitaus rechtere Parteien noch höhere Ergebnisse.



Und woran liegt das?
Dass die Länder fremdenfeindlicher werden?
Sicher nicht. Es liegt daran, dass bestimmte Medien Meinungen lenken und dass Politiker, die Ämter bekleiden, keinerlei Lösungen anzubieten haben und dann ebenfalls in die Pauschalisierungsecke fallen.
Daher finde ich es sehr gut, dass das in Deutschland noch nicht so weit ist.
Ich will hier niemanden haben, der mit der Einstellung in Regierungsverantwortung kommt. Was wird, kann man da schön an Polen oder Ungarn sehen.


----------



## aloha84 (8. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> JO
> 
> Fluchtlingspolitik der Kanzlerin: Merkel hat keine Partner mehr | tagesschau.de



Danke!

Ja ist halt eine Meinung, da kann man mitgehen....oder auch nicht.
Für das was dabei rauskommt, oder nicht, spielt das keine Rolle.
Ob die "kleinen Schritte" in die richtige Richtung gehen weiß ich auch nicht, wer weiß das schon, bei dem Ausmaß an Problemen......aber Stillstand wird auch nicht der richtige Weg sein. (meine Meinung)
Natürlich ist es faktisch korrekt, dass die Sperrung der Balkanroute uns Luft verschafft.......aber wenn man die Geschichte mal ein bisschen bemüht, weiß man dass der Mensch (in dem Fall Flüchtling) immer Wege über Grenzen gefunden hat.
Ich weiß nur, dass ich momentan kein Staatsoberhaupt oder Kanzler sein möchte, eine Lösung die Innenpolitisch + außenpolitisch alles perfekt oder auch nur "gut" löst, gibt es meines Erachtens nach (momentan) schlicht nicht. Egal was man tut, oder auch nicht tut, man wird sich in die Nesseln setzen. 
Wichtig ist das die Parteien/Länder weiter miteinander reden.......irgendwo muss man sich ja einigen können.
Die Flüchtlinge können nicht alle in Griechenland bleiben, dass weiß im Nachhinein auch ein Victor Orban (stellvertetend für alle Staatsoberhäupter der EU), genauso wie er weiß dass Grenzschließungen nur temporär funktionieren werden.......denn selbst wenn es Griechenland schaffen würde seine Grenze zu sichern, es können auch nicht alle Flüchtlinge in der Türkei oder Jordanien bleiben. Syrien einmauern geht auch nicht, und kann man mit gesunden Menschenverstand auch nicht in Erwägung ziehen......
Ach kein Plan.........ist halt schwierig.


----------



## Adi1 (8. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich will hier niemanden haben, der mit der Einstellung in Regierungsverantwortung kommt. Was wird, kann man da schön an Polen oder Ungarn sehen.



Das kommt doch jetzt schon 

Warum werden denn jetzt die Asylbestimmungen so radikal verschärft?

Das ist doch eine Reaktion darauf, dass die AfD und Co, solch einen Zulauf haben


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. März 2016)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Nur mal als Info: Eine Quote von fast 20 % (18,25 % um genau zu sein) ist NICHT unterdurchschnittlich. .


In was für einer Welt lebst Du? 20% der Deutschen haben schon Drogen konsumiert, ca. 1% kaufen wöchentlich welche, Schwarzfahren ist Volkssport, Versicherungsbetrug ebenso, etc...

Wie kommst Du auf die absurde Annahme, dass es nicht mehr als 10 Kleindelikte pro Tag bei 2 Millionen Flüchtlingen geben darf? Sollten wir den Dieben die Hände abschlagen und die Familie in sippenhaft nehmen? Oder was sind die Vorschläge?


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2016)

Ja, aber wir haben keine Rechten in Regierungsverantwortung.
Wenn das kommt, werden sich eine Menge Leute umgucken, die das eigentlich so nicht wollten.
Warte es ab. 
Lass mal die nächste Wirtschaftskrise anrücken, dann dauert es nicht mehr lange und wir haben Zustände wie 1929
Und was danach kam, wissen wir alle.


----------



## Adi1 (8. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Lass mal die nächste Wirtschaftskrise anrücken, dann dauert es nicht mehr lange und wir haben Zustände wie 1929
> Und was danach kam, wissen wir alle.



Das kommt sowieso, die Geschichte wird sich wiederholen


----------



## SpeCnaZ (8. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> In was für einer Welt lebst Du? 20% der Deutschen haben schon Drogen konsumiert, ca. 1% kaufen wöchentlich welche, Schwarzfahren ist Volkssport, Versicherungsbetrug ebenso, etc...
> 
> Wie kommst Du auf die absurde Annahme, dass es nicht mehr als 10 Kleindelikte pro Tag bei 2 Millionen Flüchtlingen geben darf? Sollten wir den Dieben die Hände abschlagen und die Familie in sippenhaft nehmen? Oder was sind die Vorschläge?


Ich würde sagen 100% der Deutschen haben Drogen konsumiert , je nachdem was man als Droge zählt (Medikamente, Alkohol sogar Tee (!)).

Aber mal ehrlich für die 20% hätte ich gerne eine Quelle. Ich kann nämlich kaum glauben, dass jeder 5 richtig harte Drogen (Kokain usw.) nimmt.


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2016)

Die Kapitalismusblase platzt alle paar Jahrzehnte, aber das bedeutet ja nicht, dass sich daran automatisch ein Krieg anschließen muss.
Die Welt hat die Chance, das zu ändern, nur ist sie leider der Finanzwelt hörig geworden.


----------



## Adi1 (8. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Welt hat die Chance, das zu ändern, nur ist sie leider der Finanzwelt hörig geworden.



Dass hast du jetzt richtig erkannt 

Jo, und besteht die Frage, wie kann daran etwas ändern?


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Jo, und besteht die Frage, wie kann daran etwas ändern?



Das umkehren, was Thatcher und Reagan damals angestoßen haben.
Die Deregulierung des Finanzmarktes. Hin zu einer gescheiten Regulierung.
Weg mit den Rating Unternehmen. 
Hin zu einer objektiven, unabhängigen Kontrolle.


----------



## Adi1 (8. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das umkehren, was Thatcher und Reagan damals angestoßen haben.
> Die Deregulierung des Finanzmarktes. Hin zu einer gescheiten Regulierung.
> Weg mit den Rating Unternehmen.



Richtig 

Der Zug ist aber schon abgefahren, da wird es keine Regulierung mehr geben 

Diese Finanzmafia, hat nun jetzt das Ruder übernommen


----------



## der-sack88 (8. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und woran liegt das?
> Dass die Länder fremdenfeindlicher werden?
> Sicher nicht. Es liegt daran, dass bestimmte Medien Meinungen lenken und dass Politiker, die Ämter bekleiden, keinerlei Lösungen anzubieten haben und dann ebenfalls in die Pauschalisierungsecke fallen.
> Daher finde ich es sehr gut, dass das in Deutschland noch nicht so weit ist.
> Ich will hier niemanden haben, der mit der Einstellung in Regierungsverantwortung kommt. Was wird, kann man da schön an Polen oder Ungarn sehen.




Naja, ich denke schon, dass eine generelle Unzufriedenheit Fremdenfeindlichkeit begünstigt und damit Rechtsradikalen gut in den Kram passt. Wenn man sich mal die Wirtschaftskrise zum Ende der Weimarer Republik mit dem zeitgleichen Erstarken der NSDAP anguckt...
Es ist eben einfacher, die Schuld bei den Minderheiten und Schwachen zu suchen, als sich selbst, die Regierenden oder Konzerne zu hinterfragen. Es ist ja nicht die Schuld der Ausländer oder Flüchtlinge, dass immer Leute prekär beschäftigt sind, sich Deutschland zu einem Niedriglohnland entwickelt, gleichzeitig die bezahlbaren Wohnungen immer knapper werden, Milliarden für Prestigebauten in den großen Städten ausgegeben werden, deutsche Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge den Staat pro Jahr Milliarden kosten, weil sie keinen Bock haben, für unsere Infrastruktur, die sie benutzen, auch zu zahlen...
Insofern ist die Fremdenfeindlichkeit vielleicht nicht die Ursache für starke rechtsextreme oder -populistische Parteien, aber sicher so eine Art Zwischenstufe.
Ich kann das ganze nicht nachvollziehen, für die genannten Probleme haben AfD, NPD usw. absolut keine Lösungen, im Gegenteil. Mit der Abschaffung des Mindestlohns, ungerechterer Steuerpolitik mit einseitiger Bevorzugung der Reichen usw. will die AfD die Probleme noch verschärfen. Deshalb würde ich mal behaupten, dass die Fremdenfeindlichkeit solcher Parteien einen großen Teil ihres Erfolgs ausmacht, einfach weil der Rest des Programms komplett fehlt bzw. blödsinnig ist.


Zum Thema Kriminalität: hier würde ich mal den Ball flach halten. Die "Lügenpresse" (also Springer, Focus usw.) druckt ja gerne vorschnell alles ab, was gegen Flüchtlinge spricht, auch wenn es sich am Ende als gelogen herausstellt, weil wieder jemand behauptet, er sei angeblich vergewaltigt worden oder so. Wie schon gesagt ist ein Anstieg zu erwarten, wenn die absolute Zahl der Leute steigt. Die bisherigen Zahlen liegen alle im Rahmen, teils sinkt der Anteil der Straftäter sogar.
Zum Thema Lügen auf Kosten von Flüchtlingen ist das hier sehr interessant.
Im Gegenzug sollte man auch nie unerwähnt lassen, dass sich die Zahl der rechtsextrem motivierten Straftaten im letzten Jahr nahezu verdoppelt hat. Und da geht es nicht nur um Mundraub oder schwarzfahren...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. März 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Der Zug ist aber schon abgefahren, da wird es keine Regulierung mehr geben


Die wird es schon geben aber erst wenn es zu spät ist.
Es muss erst wieder zu einem massiven Börsencrash, Zusammenbruch der Weltwirtschaft und einer Hyperinflation kommen, damit sich da was ändert.


----------



## Adi1 (8. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Es muss erst wieder zu einem massiven Börsencrash, Zusammenbruch der Weltwirtschaft und einer Hyperinflation kommen, damit sich da was ändert.



Das kommt garantiert


----------



## Verminaard (8. März 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Kriminalität: hier würde ich mal den Ball flach halten. Die "Lügenpresse" (also Springer, Focus usw.) druckt ja gerne vorschnell alles ab, was gegen Flüchtlinge spricht, auch wenn es sich am Ende als gelogen herausstellt, weil wieder jemand behauptet, er sei angeblich vergewaltigt worden oder so. Wie schon gesagt ist ein Anstieg zu erwarten, wenn die absolute Zahl der Leute steigt. Die bisherigen Zahlen liegen alle im Rahmen, teils sinkt der Anteil der Straftäter sogar.
> Zum Thema Lügen auf Kosten von Flüchtlingen ist das hier sehr interessant.
> Im Gegenzug sollte man auch nie unerwähnt lassen, dass sich die Zahl der rechtsextrem motivierten Straftaten im letzten Jahr nahezu verdoppelt hat. Und da geht es nicht nur um Mundraub oder schwarzfahren...



Die hast du vergessen  Karte der Einzelfalle™

Japp die Straftaten der Rechten. Terrorakte usw.
Von wieviel hat die Presse geschrieben?`200, 300, 400?
Wieviel davon sind definitiv auf fremdenfeindlichen Hintergrund zurueckzufuehren bzw. wurden dahingehend aufgeklaert? Ich glaub 2015 waren es 65.
Aber 400 klingt besser als bewiesene 65.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. März 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Kriminalität: hier würde ich mal den Ball flach halten. Die "Lügenpresse" (also Springer, Focus usw.) druckt ja gerne vorschnell alles ab, was gegen Flüchtlinge spricht, auch wenn es sich am Ende als gelogen herausstellt, weil wieder jemand behauptet, er sei angeblich vergewaltigt worden oder so. Wie schon gesagt ist ein Anstieg zu erwarten, wenn die absolute Zahl der Leute steigt. Die bisherigen Zahlen liegen alle im Rahmen, teils sinkt der Anteil der Straftäter sogar.


Und dir ist egal, dass ein Anstieg der Straftaten zu erwarten ist ?

Aber ist alles wieder "Lügenpresse" wenn man es nicht wahrhaben will...


Adi1 schrieb:


> Das kommt garantiert


Nur noch eine Frage der Zeit.


----------



## der-sack88 (8. März 2016)

Ok, bleiben wir nur mal bei Anschlägen auf Flüchtlingsheime. Denn sie sind ja zweifelsfrei fremdendeindlich. Schon da sind wir bei über 1000.
Bei diesem Teilgebiet der fremdenfeindlichen Gewalt hat sich die Zahl der Straftaten sogar verfünffacht.




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und dir ist egal, dass ein Anstieg der Straftaten zu erwarten ist ?
> 
> Aber ist alles wieder "Lügenpresse" wenn man es nicht wahrhaben will...




Wo habe ich das geschrieben? Straftaten sind immer genau so kacke wie menschlich. Solange die Zahl relativ gesehen im Rahmen bleibt und die Zahl nur aufgrund der steigenden Zahl der Flüchtlinge steigt ist es mir aber in der Tat egal, ja.

Naja, ich glaube halt Bild usw. nur bedingt. Wer dermaßen oft erwiesenermaßen lügt kann mMn nicht als vernünftige Quelle herhalten.


----------



## Adi1 (8. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Nur noch eine Frage der Zeit.



Jo


----------



## Dennisth (8. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> In was für einer Welt lebst Du? 20% der Deutschen haben schon Drogen konsumiert, ca. 1% kaufen wöchentlich welche, Schwarzfahren ist Volkssport, Versicherungsbetrug ebenso, etc...



Dann mal raus mit der Quelle, dass 20 % der Deutschen schon mal harte Drogen konsumiert haben. Aber bitte eine seriöse Quelle und keine Satire-Seite. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du auf die absurde Annahme, dass es nicht mehr als 10 Kleindelikte pro Tag bei 2 Millionen Flüchtlingen geben darf? Sollten wir den Dieben die Hände abschlagen und die Familie in sippenhaft nehmen? Oder was sind die Vorschläge?



Diese "absurde Annahme" stütze ich darauf, dass man sich als Gast in dem Land an die Gesetze zu halten hat. Ich wäre hier für eine 0 Toleranz Politik. Wer nach Deutschland "flüchtet" und hier Ärger in Form von, Diebstählen, Raub, versuchten Mord und Vergewaltigungen begeht sollte biometrisch erfasst werden, ins Gefängnis und dann Zeitnah, innerhalb von 2 Monaten, abgeschoben werden. 

Wieso sollte man einem Dieb die Hände abschlagen? Wir sind hier nicht im Mittelalter. Was die Idee mit der Sippenhaft angeht, so sollte man hier nachdenken wie wahrscheinlich es ist, dass die Mutter / der Vater Ihren "armen, unschuldigen" Sohn auf illegalem Weg wieder zurück holen möchten. Denn man sieht ja an den Videos, die hier oft genug verlinkt wurden, dass denen die Gesetze egal sind, wenn die eigene Familie etwas "möchte".




der-sack88 schrieb:


> Zum Thema Kriminalität: hier würde ich mal den Ball flach halten. Die "Lügenpresse" (also Springer, Focus usw.) druckt ja gerne vorschnell alles ab, was gegen Flüchtlinge spricht, auch wenn es sich am Ende als gelogen herausstellt, weil wieder jemand behauptet, er sei angeblich vergewaltigt worden oder so. Wie schon gesagt ist ein Anstieg zu erwarten, wenn die absolute Zahl der Leute steigt. Die bisherigen Zahlen liegen alle im Rahmen, teils sinkt der Anteil der Straftäter sogar.
> Zum Thema Lügen auf Kosten von Flüchtlingen ist das hier sehr interessant.
> Im Gegenzug sollte man auch nie unerwähnt lassen, dass sich die Zahl der rechtsextrem motivierten Straftaten im letzten Jahr nahezu verdoppelt hat. Und da geht es nicht nur um Mundraub oder schwarzfahren...



Erheiternd. Diese "Hoaxmap" hat bis jetzt 301 Berichte wiederlegt. Wenn ich jetzt mal vergleiche das alleine in Köln über 1100 Geschädigte waren und es über 1000 Strafanzeigen alleine an Silvester in Köln gab finde ich die Karte nicht wirklich "genial". Sie ist ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein. Mehr nicht. 

Was deine Argumentation wegen der "Lügenpresse" angeht so schwingt das Pendel immer in beide Seiten. Du kannst nicht auf der einen Seite sagen "Die armen, unschuldigen Flüchtlinge werden nur böse hingestellt. Miese Lügenpresse." und auf der anderen Seite "Die rechtsextrem motivierten Straftaten nehmen zu. Gut gemacht Presse." 

Wie war das noch, wo die Presse / Medien bei den Bränden in den Flüchtlingsheimen immer gesagt haben, dass es rechtsextreme waren und später hat sich herausgestellt, dass es die Flüchtlinge selber waren, Kinder die da gespielt haben oder dergleichen?


----------



## fipS09 (8. März 2016)

Laut der Süddeutschen haben schon 25% der BEFRAGTEN Erwachsenen gekifft.
Wie zutreffend diese Zahlen sind ist allerdings fraglich, aber für abwegig halte ich es auch nicht.


----------



## der-sack88 (8. März 2016)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Erheiternd. Diese "Hoaxmap" hat bis jetzt 301 Berichte wiederlegt. Wenn ich jetzt mal vergleiche das alleine in Köln über 1100 Geschädigte waren und es über 1000 Strafanzeigen alleine an Silvester in Köln gab finde ich die Karte nicht wirklich "genial". Sie ist ein Tropfen auf den heißen Stein. Mehr nicht.
> 
> Was deine Argumentation wegen der "Lügenpresse" angeht so schwingt das Pendel immer in beide Seiten. Du kannst nicht auf der einen Seite sagen "Die armen, unschuldigen Flüchtlinge werden nur böse hingestellt. Miese Lügenpresse." und auf der anderen Seite "Die rechtsextrem motivierten Straftaten nehmen zu. Gut gemacht Presse."
> 
> Wie war das noch, wo die Presse / Medien bei den Bränden in den Flüchtlingsheimen immer gesagt haben, dass es rechtsextreme waren und später hat sich herausgestellt, dass es die Flüchtlinge selber waren, Kinder die da gespielt haben oder dergleichen?




Zunächst mal ist Hoaxmap erst seit kurzem online und auf Hinweise der Bevölkerung angewiesen. 301 Fälle von nachweislich gelogenen Berichten, Anklagen usw. halte ich für gar nicht wenig, aber gut...
Spätestens nach dem Fall Kachelmann sollte doch klar sein, dass mit so etwas nicht zu spaßen ist. Mal eben schnell eine Behauptung aufgestellt und mehrere Leben sind hinüber.

Ich beziehe mich nicht in erster Linie auf die Presse, sondern auf die Zahlen. Wenn das BKA von über 1000 Anschlägen auf Heime berichtet ist das etwas ganz anderes, als wenn ein Blatt der Regenbogenpresse wieder von einer Frau schreibt, die behauptet, vergewaltigt worden zu sein. Das sind ganz andere Ebenen und Dimensionen. So traurig jede einzelne wirklich erfolgte Straftat mit Personenschaden auch ist.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. März 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Das sind ganz andere Ebenen und Dimensionen. So traurig jede einzelne wirklich erfolgte Straftat mit Personenschaden auch ist.


Also sind Brände in Flüchtlingsheimen (also Sachschaden) schlimmer als Vergewaltigungen ?
Ernsthaft ?


----------



## DarkScorpion (8. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Alle fünf Jahr einen Kleindiebstahl zu begehen oder einmal schwarzzufahren ist eine unterdurchschnittliche Quote in Deutschland. Darum bleiben es Einzelfälle, auch bei 300.000 im Jahr ....


Das mag bei 80 Mio Einwohner so sein. Aber nicht bei 1,2 Mio Flüchtlingen. Da bedeutet es in schnitt jeder 3. Und das würde auf 80 Mio. Ca 26,6 Mio Straftaten pro Jahr bedeuten. 

Aber das sind ja nur Einzelfälle. 

Ich dachte du bist so gebildet, dann hättest du auch gewusst, das man es immer in Relation sehen muss


----------



## der-sack88 (8. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Also sind Brände in Flüchtlingsheimen (also Sachschaden) schlimmer als Vergewaltigungen ?
> Ernsthaft ?




Wat? Natürlich nicht. Wie um Himmels Willen kann man das da rauslesen?
Es geht mir darum, dass es eine weitaus bessere Quelle ist, wenn das BKA von Straftaten berichtet als wenn die Bild wieder was von einer angeblichen Vergewaltigung schreibt. Mehr nicht. Sollte im Kontext Presse doch klar sein?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. März 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> ...


Einwohner und Straftaten... Schau mal hier:
Schwarzfahrer - Einnahmeverluste der Nahverkehrsunternehmen | Statistik

Dann überlege Dir, wie viele Menschen schwarz fahren, um auf solche Umsatzzahlen zu kommen. Du siehst, das Land ist _"durchseucht" _von Straftätern, um mal wieder einen alten Nazibegriff zu nutzen, dazu gibt es Millionen Steuerbetrüger, die z.B. falsche Kilometerangaben zur Arbeitsstelle machen, etc. Millionen von Versicheurngsbetrügern, die meinen, eine Versicherung muss man alle paar Jahre mal nutzen, etc..

Geht es um schwere Verbrechen sieht es anders aus, aber da bleiben es Einzelfälle. Und da ist unsere Polizei gefragt. Mehr Geld, mehr Polizisten und wir können es kompensieren. Und wenn sich die Flüchtlinge eingelebt haben, können wir die Polizisten gut für andere Arbeiten in der organisierten Wirtschaftskriminalität gebrauchen.


----------



## efdev (8. März 2016)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Dann mal raus mit der Quelle, dass 20 % der Deutschen schon mal harte Drogen konsumiert haben. Aber bitte eine seriöse Quelle und keine Satire-Seite.



mal ne ganz dumme Frage was glaubst du ist Alkohol?



fipS09 schrieb:


> Laut der Süddeutschen haben schon 25% der BEFRAGTEN Erwachsenen gekifft.
> Wie zutreffend diese Zahlen sind ist allerdings fraglich, aber für abwegig halte ich es auch nicht.



Cannabis zählt wieder zu den Harten Drogen? :O
Dachte das wurde erst vor kurzer Zeit noch zu den Weichen Drogen gezählt auch wenn diese Unterteilung sowieso Mumpitz ist


----------



## Dennisth (8. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Laut der Süddeutschen haben schon 25% der BEFRAGTEN Erwachsenen gekifft.
> Wie zutreffend diese Zahlen sind ist allerdings fraglich, aber für abwegig halte ich es auch nicht.



Link bitte, denn ich finde über Google nichts zu dem Thema.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich beziehe mich nicht in erster Linie auf die Presse, sondern auf die Zahlen. Wenn das BKA von über 1000 Anschlägen auf Heime berichtet ist das etwas ganz anderes, als wenn ein Blatt der Regenbogenpresse wieder von einer Frau schreibt, die behauptet, vergewaltigt worden zu sein. Das sind ganz andere Ebenen und Dimensionen. So traurig jede einzelne wirklich erfolgte Straftat mit Personenschaden auch ist.



Wenn ich mir den Artikel so durchlese, lese ich folgendes: 


> *1005 Attackenauf Asylunterkünfte. **Davon haben demnach 901 einen eindeutig rechtsradikalen Hintergrund.*





> Dort verachtfachte sich die Zahl der Angriffe auf Flüchtlingsunterkünfte binnen eines Jahres und wuchs auf 214 Fälle an. Darunter waren 28 Gewaltdelikte. Nur ein Viertel aller Taten konnte bislang aufgeklärt werden.





> Allerdings: Ebenfalls zwei von dreien hatten laut BKA "keine rechten Bezüge".
> 
> Das heißt, sie bewegten sich bislang nicht im rechtsextremen Spektrum. Ein Drittel der Verdächtigen wiederum entstammt eindeutig der rechten Szene.



Aha, ein Viertel (1/4) aller Taten in NRW wurden bisher aufgeklärt und zwei von drei (2/3) haben keine rechten Bezüge. Ein drittel (1/3) der *Verdächtigen* stammen aus der rechten Szene.

Interessant. Also zusammen gefasst heißt es folgendes: Die haben bisher einen Großteil dieser Angriffe nicht aufgeklärt und haben den VERDACHT das 1/3  dieser Angriffe aus der Rechten Szene kommen. Beweise haben die jedoch nicht. Rechnen wir doch mal kurz nach: 3/3 sind also 1000, 1/3 sind demnach 333 und 2/3 sind 667.  

Falls die Logik nicht klar sein sollte:
Die Sagen das 900 Taten einen "eindeutig rechtsradikalen Hintergrund" haben, was 90 % entspricht,  aber später sagen die, dass nur 1/3, also 33 % der Verdächtigen aus der rechten Szene stammen und die restlichen 67 % nicht. Hää wie soll das denn gehen?

Kann mir das mal einer erklären wie die aus 33 % (1/3) plötzlich auf 90 % kommen?


Edit:


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Einwohner und Straftaten... Schau mal hier:
> Schwarzfahrer - Einnahmeverluste der Nahverkehrsunternehmen | Statistik



Tolle Quelle. Damit du das sehen kannst, sollst du erstmal ein Premium Abo für 49 € im Monat abschließen 




efdev schrieb:


> mal ne ganz dumme Frage was glaubst du ist Alkohol?



Wenn man danach geht hat 100 % der Weltbevölkerung schon mal verbotene Substanzen zu sich genommen, weil kleinste Mengen überall vorhanden sind.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Cannabis zählt wieder zu den Harten Drogen?


Ja, in Bayern gibt es dazu Null Toleranz im freien Norden sind 5g geduldet. Hier darf man auch in Parks Kiffen, Polizisten rauchen in der Freizeit teilweise mit. Alles ganz liberal. Aber es sind und bleiben vor dem Gesetz harte und verbotene Drogen. Darum sind das alles Straftäter


----------



## efdev (8. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ja, in Bayern gibt es dazu Null Toleranz im freien Norden sind 5g geduldet. Hier darf man auch in Parks Kiffen, Polizisten rauchen in der Freizeit teilweise mit. Alles ganz liberal. Aber es sind und bleiben vor dem Gesetz harte und verbotene Drogen. Darum sind das alles Straftäter



Von Bayern bin ich auch nicht ausgegangen da wirst du auch als Potentieller Dealer erschossen .
BW sah aber auch mal besser als erstaunlicherweise bevor die Grünen dran waren


----------



## der-sack88 (8. März 2016)

Wenn man annimmt, dass man erst in der "Rechten Szene" steckt, wenn man dementsprechend organisiert ist, widerspricht sich das nicht wirklich. Man kann ja durchaus Rechtsradikaler sein ohne z.B. Mitglied in der NPD zu sein.

Also: "Verdächtiger aus der rechten Szene" = polizeibekanntes Mitglied einer rechtsradikalen Vereinigung, "eindeutig rechtsradikalen Hintergrund" = "nur" aus Rassismus begangene Straftat


----------



## Dennisth (8. März 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wenn man annimmt, dass man erst in der "Rechten Szene" steckt, wenn man dementsprechend organisiert ist, widerspricht sich das nicht wirklich. Man kann ja durchaus Rechtsradikaler sein ohne z.B. Mitglied in der NPD zu sein.
> 
> Also: "Verdächtiger aus der rechten Szene" = polizeibekanntes Mitglied einer rechtsradikalen Vereinigung, "eindeutig rechtsradikalen Hintergrund" = "nur" aus Rassismus begangene Straftat



Ist mir schon bewusst, aber trotzdem geht die Gleichung nicht auf:
1000 Attacken insgesamt also 100 % 
1/3 sind Verdächtige aus der rechten Szene. Das sind 333 Attacken oder in Prozent: 33,33 %
2/3 sind nicht aus der Rechten Szene oder haben einen rechten Hintergrund. Das sind dann 667 Attacken oder in Prozent: 66,67 %

In der Einleitung wird aber davon gesprochen, dass 900 Attacken dieser 1000 Attacken auf eindeutig rechtsextreme zurückzuführen ist. 900 von 1000 sind 90 % nur wie oben schön aufgezeigt sind ja nur 333 Attacken aus der rechten Szene. Also zeig mir mal die Rechnung wie das aufgehen soll, wenn 667 Attacken NICHT aus der rechten Szene oder aus "rechten Bezügen" stammen. Das würde ich gerne mal sehen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (8. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Danke!
> 
> Ja ist halt eine Meinung, da kann man mitgehen....oder auch nicht.
> Für das was dabei rauskommt, oder nicht, spielt das keine Rolle.
> ...



Ja, ich habs nur verlinkt, weils gut passt. Er hat in anderen Worten das gesagt, was ich gesagt hab. 




> Die Flüchtlinge können nicht alle in Griechenland bleiben, dass weiß im Nachhinein auch ein Victor Orban (stellvertetend für alle Staatsoberhäupter der EU), genauso wie er weiß dass Grenzschließungen nur temporär funktionieren werden.......denn selbst wenn es Griechenland schaffen würde seine Grenze zu sichern, es können auch nicht alle Flüchtlinge in der Türkei oder Jordanien bleiben. Syrien einmauern geht auch nicht, und kann man mit gesunden Menschenverstand auch nicht in Erwägung ziehen......
> Ach kein Plan.........ist halt schwierig.



In Griechenland wollen die Flüchtlinge ja nicht bleiben. Deswegen würden sie wohl wieder gehen, WENN alle Routen dicht sind. Dazu noch Propaganda a la Australia (Bild). Ich glaube, es ist gar nicht so schwer Flüchtlinge "abzuwehren", wenn man ihnen klar macht, dass sie hier eben nicht willkommen sind. Also das Gegenteil von Merkel macht. Wo die Flüchtlinge dann bleiben würden, ist wieder eine andere Frage. Die EU könnte sich dann voll auf die Unterstützung der Türkei, Jordanien, den Libanon etc. konzentrieren oder auch eine Schutzzone innerhalb Syriens wäre ne Idee. Auf jeden Fall gehts auch anders als Merkel meint. Ihr Plan ist nicht alternativlos. Ihr Plan ist angesichts des europäischen Unwillens imo nicht mal ne reale Alternative zur Abschottung.  Wäre Deutschland nicht so mächtig, würde ihr Plan wahrscheinlich nicht mal zur Diskussion stehen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (8. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Einwohner und Straftaten... Schau mal hier:
> Schwarzfahrer - Einnahmeverluste der Nahverkehrsunternehmen | Statistik
> 
> Dann überlege Dir, wie viele Menschen schwarz fahren, um auf solche Umsatzzahlen zu kommen. Du siehst, das Land ist _"durchseucht" _von Straftätern, um mal wieder einen alten Nazibegriff zu nutzen, dazu gibt es Millionen Steuerbetrüger, die z.B. falsche Kilometerangaben zur Arbeitsstelle machen, etc. Millionen von Versicheurngsbetrügern, die meinen, eine Versicherung muss man alle paar Jahre mal nutzen, etc..
> ...


Achso sexuelle Übergriffe kompensieren. 

Tja mein kleines Kind ist zwar schade das er dich an die Scheide gefasst hat, aber immerhin haben wir ihn ja eventuell bald. Und im Gericht wenn du alles noch mal den Richter erzählen musst sind auch ganz viele Polizisten da. Und dann hast du bestimmt erstmal vor diesem einen Mann ruhe. Aber nur bis zur Gerichtsverhandlung. Dann kommt er wieder frei, da er ja ein Trauma hat.


Bei solchen Aussagen könnt ich garnicht so viel essen wie ich kotzen möchte.

Fakt ist, das von den Einwanderern eine erhöhte Kriminalitätsrate ausgeht. Und das so schön zu reden ist unter aller Sau und Menschenverachtend. 

Aber ja immer sind die deutschen Schuld


----------



## der-sack88 (8. März 2016)

Ich verstehe das so: 900 Fälle sind Rechtsradikalen zuzuordnen. 2/3 davon sind bisher nicht mit Straftaten rechtsextremen Hintergrunds auffällig gewesen, also 600. 1/3 davon, also 300, sind bereits polizeibekannte Nazis.
Ich denke die übrigen 100 sind da nicht mit eingerechnet, weil man da noch im Dunkeln tappt.

Wie auch immer, die Zahl ist erschreckend hoch.
Gerade deshalb ist das Verbotsverfahren gegen die NPD aktuell erfolgsversprechend, obwohl in der Vergangenheit anders entschieden wurde: diesmal geht eine Bedrohung von der rechtsradikalen Szene aus, die auch immer größer wird. Nicht nur für Flüchtlinge, auch für Politiker (allein 2015 75 Anschläge!) oder andere politisch Aktive.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ja, in Bayern gibt es dazu Null Toleranz im freien Norden sind 5g geduldet. Hier darf man auch in Parks Kiffen, Polizisten rauchen in der Freizeit teilweise mit. Alles ganz liberal. Aber es sind und bleiben vor dem Gesetz harte und verbotene Drogen. Darum sind das alles Straftäter


 Und dann forderst du von der sächsischen Polizei härteres Durchgreifen gegen "Rechts".
Ernsthaft, wenn sich die Polizei im Norden selbst nicht an die Gesetze hält... Dann ist mit das harte Durchgreifen der bayrischen Polizei lieber. 



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Aber ja immer sind die deutschen Schuld


 Sind wir doch immer.
 Das nennen die dann garantiert "ausgleichende Gerechtigkeit" wie eine von den Piraten... 



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, die Zahl ist erschreckend hoch.
> Gerade deshalb ist das Verbotsverfahren gegen die NPD aktuell erfolgsversprechend, obwohl in der Vergangenheit anders entschieden wurde: .


Was soll das bringen ? Die NPD ist schon lange tot das hätte man schon vor Jahrzehnten machen müssen. Jetzt aber bringt es nicht mehr viel.
Die verdienen nicht die Beachtung die man ihnen damit schenkt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und dann forderst du von der sächsischen Polizei härteres Durchgreifen gegen "Rechts".


Die einen verwirklichen sich mit Drogen selber und schaden dabei niemandem, 
die anderen sind staatszersetzend und gewaltbereit, wohl kaum vergleichbar, oder 




DarkScorpion schrieb:


> ...Fakt ist, das von den Einwanderern eine erhöhte Kriminalitätsrate ausgeht. ...


Hast Du konkrete und belastbare Zahlen?


----------



## DarkScorpion (8. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hast Du konkrete und belastbare Zahlen?



Soll ich jetzt nochmal alle Beiträge zitieren wo es dir bereits gezeigt wurde? 

Dies kannst du hoffentlich noch selber.


----------



## efdev (8. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und dann forderst du von der sächsischen Polizei härteres Durchgreifen gegen "Rechts".
> Ernsthaft, wenn sich die Polizei im Norden selbst nicht an die Gesetze hält... Dann ist mit das harte Durchgreifen der bayrischen Polizei lieber.



Wir können die Polizei auch gerne mit noch mehr Sinnloser Arbeit beschäftigen damit wirkliche Probleme eben noch mehr liegen bleiben ist das dein Wunsch ? 
Ich bin froh das in einigen Bundesländern die Zeit nicht für so etwas verschwendet wird, wo am Ende das Verfahren wieder eingestellt wird und nur sinnlos Geld verbrannt und Polizeikräfte nutzlos gebunden wurden.
Ich hoffe du erkennst zumindest den Unterschied 

Bin auch schon wieder raus irgendwie zieh ich immer das OT an


----------



## -Metallica- (8. März 2016)

Hier stand nix


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Fakt ist, das von den Einwanderern eine erhöhte Kriminalitätsrate ausgeht. Und das so schön zu reden ist unter aller Sau und Menschenverachtend.



Und woran könnte das liegen?
Sind diese Leute per se kriminell oder liegt es an der Gesellschaft, die sie ablehnt, dass sie kriminell werden?
Leb du mal 2 Jahre in einer Zeltstadt, in der du diskriminiert wirst und nicht mal mehr Mensch 2. Klasse bist, sondern knapp unterhalb von Hunden stehst.
Dann wanderst du weiter und kommst in ein Land, wo du mit Hass und Ablehnung empfangen wirst.
Da hätte ich auch kein Mitleid und würde für mich das Beste herausholen und wenn das heißt, dass ich stehle, dann mache ich das.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. März 2016)

Der Lynchmob stellt solche Fragen nicht. Die Heime müssen brennen, .....


----------



## DarkScorpion (8. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und woran könnte das liegen?
> Sind diese Leute per se kriminell oder liegt es an der Gesellschaft, die sie ablehnt, dass sie kriminell werden?
> Leb du mal 2 Jahre in einer Zeltstadt, in der du diskriminiert wirst und nicht mal mehr Mensch 2. Klasse bist, sondern knapp unterhalb von Hunden stehst.
> Dann wanderst du weiter und kommst in ein Land, wo du mit Hass und Ablehnung empfangen wirst.
> Da hätte ich auch kein Mitleid und würde für mich das Beste herausholen und wenn das heißt, dass ich stehle, dann mache ich das.


Ich habe doch geschrieben das wir deutschen daran schuld sind.

Ist halt gerade total angesagt zu sageb dass Die Opfer selber schuld sind


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. März 2016)

Und wie ändern wir das? Z.B. mir Freundlichkeit und Herzlichkeit?
Das funktioniert meistens....


----------



## Threshold (8. März 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ich habe doch geschrieben das wir deutschen daran schuld sind.
> 
> Ist halt gerade total angesagt zu sageb dass Die Opfer selber schuld sind



Und ich sage, dass die Sache viel komplizierter ist als angenommen.
Nur mit Komplexität kommst du bei Stammtisch Gelabere nicht weiter, das versteht da niemand.
Deswegen wird mit einfachen Worten gehandhabt, sieht man immer gut an diversen Bild Schlagzeilen, die aufreißen und dann nur warme Luft rauslassen.


----------



## der-sack88 (8. März 2016)

Opfer

Sorry, da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein... wenn ich deine vorherigen Beiträge nicht gelesen hätte würde ich das für Satire halten, aber so?

Aber ja, die Menschen, die vor Gewalt, Folter und Tod fliehen und denen dann hier Feuer unterm Arsch gelegt wird, sind natürlich die Täter...
Meine Fresse, wenn so eine Denke hier irgendwann mehrheitsfähig sein sollte bin ich raus. Hatten wir schon mal, brauchen wir nicht wieder. Gibt dann doch das eine oder andere Fleckchen auf dieser Welt, dass ich dann Deutschland vorziehen würde...


----------



## -Metallica- (8. März 2016)

Hier stand nix


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. März 2016)

LÜGENPSYCHOLOGIE!


----------



## DarkScorpion (8. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und ich sage, dass die Sache viel komplizierter ist als angenommen.
> Nur mit Komplexität kommst du bei Stammtisch Gelabere nicht weiter, das versteht da niemand.
> Deswegen wird mit einfachen Worten gehandhabt, sieht man immer gut an diversen Bild Schlagzeilen, die aufreißen und dann nur warme Luft rauslassen.



So Kompliziert ist die Sache nicht. Ich will ja nicht sagen das unsere Regierung unschuldig ist, aber wenn sie immer mehr Leute rein holen ohne sich einen Kopf zu machen wie es weiter geht, dann brauchen sie sich nicht wundern wenn es nach hinten losgeht. Dazu dann noch das zum Teil ja sehr grenzwertige Verhalten der Einwanderer und schon ist es ein Pulverfass.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wie ändern wir das? Z.B. mir Freundlichkeit und Herzlichkeit?
> Das funktioniert meistens....



Das erkläre mal den ganzen Ostpreußen Schlesiern und so weiter von 1945.
Die wurden auch nicht mit Applaus am Bahnhof und Welcome Refugees Schildern Willkommen geheissen. Und sind die kriminell geworden. Sry das ist nur eine ganz billige Ausrede


der-sack88 schrieb:


> Opfer
> 
> Sorry, da fällt mir nichts mehr zu ein... wenn ich deine vorherigen Beiträge nicht gelesen hätte würde ich das für Satire halten, aber so?
> 
> ...



Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten. Auch wenn es dir nicht passt, so ist es das Prinzip der Demokratie.
Ach ja und 1933 mit heute zu vergleichen ist relativ hirnlos. Schau dir mal die Entwicklung des Nationalsozialismus genau an. Dann würdest du auch wissen das die Weichen für diesen 1919 In Versailles gestellt wurden und das nicht vom Deutschem Kaiserreich


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. März 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Opfer


Dieses Niveau...




der-sack88 schrieb:


> Aber ja, die Menschen, die vor Gewalt, Folter und Tod fliehen und denen dann hier Feuer unterm Arsch gelegt wird, sind natürlich die Täter...
> Meine Fresse, wenn so eine Denke hier irgendwann mehrheitsfähig sein sollte bin ich raus. Hatten wir schon mal, brauchen wir nicht wieder. Gibt dann doch das eine oder andere Fleckchen auf dieser Welt, dass ich dann Deutschland vorziehen würde...


Wo gehst du dann hin ? In Länder in denen sie schon mehrheitsfähig sind ? Oder gleich nach Afrika (und dort ist dieses Denken übrigens schon mehrheitsfähig) ?

Auch das bei deutschen Auswanderern beliebte Australien hat eine strenge Einwanderungs- und Asylpolitik.


----------



## Verminaard (8. März 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ok, bleiben wir nur mal bei Anschlägen auf  Flüchtlingsheime. Denn sie sind ja zweifelsfrei fremdendeindlich. Schon  da sind wir bei über 1000.
> Bei diesem Teilgebiet der fremdenfeindlichen Gewalt hat sich die Zahl der Straftaten sogar verfünffacht.


Von den ueber 1000 sind jetzt wieviel genau zweifelsfrei mit fremdenfeindlichen Hintergrund passiert?
Es  wurden auch Vorfaelle wie mit der Handgranate erst einem  rechtsradikalen Hintergrund zugeordnet, und hat sich als was ganz  Anderes rausgestellt.
Wieviel von diesen Anschlaegen wurden von linken Spinnern durchgefuehrt um es den Rechten in die Schuhe zu schieben?



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Naja, ich glaube halt Bild usw. nur bedingt. Wer dermaßen oft  erwiesenermaßen lügt kann mMn nicht als vernünftige Quelle  herhalten.


Du hast aber bissi was anderes geschrieben: 


der-sack88 schrieb:


> ..Zum Thema Kriminalität: hier würde ich mal  den Ball flach halten. Die "Lügenpresse" (also Springer, Focus usw.)...


Verlinkst dann aber den Spiegel?

Schoen das du das jetzt auch mit einer gehoerigen Portion Humor nimmst, weil ernst kann das nicht gemeint sein.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, die Zahl ist erschreckend hoch.
> Gerade deshalb ist das Verbotsverfahren gegen die NPD aktuell  erfolgsversprechend, obwohl in der Vergangenheit anders entschieden  wurde: diesmal geht eine Bedrohung von der rechtsradikalen Szene aus,  die auch immer größer wird. Nicht nur für Flüchtlinge, auch für  Politiker (allein 2015 75 Anschläge!) oder andere politisch  Aktive.



Wieviel Anschlaege gabs alleine auf die AfD Funktionaere/Mitglieder?
Selbst simple Plakataufhaenger wurden beschossen.
Immer diese boesen Rechten. 

Schon mal daran gedacht das jedlicher Angriff schlimm ist, egal welche Motivation dahinter steckt?
Es gibt keine gute Gewalt!

Es gibt ja auch Leute die einem weismachen wollen das die amerikanischen Bomben besser sind als die russischen 



efdev schrieb:


> Bin auch schon wieder raus irgendwie zieh ich immer das OT an



Find ich jetzt nicht unbedingt.
Diese ganze Thematik ist ungemein komplex und wird durch andere Sachen indirekt und direkt beeinflusst.
Ich denke da sollte durchaus ein gewisser Spielraum zum Abschweifen vorhanden sein.

Wuerde  man hier sonst sehr konsequent sein, waer der ganze Thread um ein  Vielfaches kleiner und wahrscheinlich auch schon zu. Alles Relevante  wurde mehrfach erwaehnt 



Threshold schrieb:


> Und woran könnte das liegen?
> Sind diese Leute per se kriminell oder liegt es an der Gesellschaft, die sie ablehnt, dass sie kriminell werden?
> Leb du mal 2 Jahre in einer Zeltstadt, in der du diskriminiert wirst und  nicht mal mehr Mensch 2. Klasse bist, sondern knapp unterhalb von  Hunden stehst.
> Dann wanderst du weiter und kommst in ein Land, wo du mit Hass und Ablehnung empfangen wirst.
> Da hätte ich auch kein Mitleid und würde für mich das Beste herausholen  und wenn das heißt, dass ich stehle, dann mache ich das.



Genau, daran ist auch der Ottonormalindeutschlandlebende schuld.
Stimmt, weil mit unseren Stimmen haben wir ja gewaehlt. Deswegen sind wir schuld.
Ich glaube kaum das einer 2013 wusste, was im Sommer 2015 passiert und was Merkel losgetreten hat.
Ich dachte echt viele Deutsche vollbringen hier unglaubliches mit ehrenamtlichen Arbeiten und Fluechtlingshilfe.
Du  schreibst hier das Fluechtlinge nur mit Hass und Ablehnung empfangen  werden? Das versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz. Bitte mal fuer Dumme, also  auch mich, erklaeren.

Desweitern sollten sich mal vielleicht die  Jungs und Maedels mal Gedanken machen, ob nicht gerade ihr egoistisches  Verhalten, wie du es auch beschrieben hast 





Threshold schrieb:


> Da hätte ich auch kein Mitleid und würde für mich das Beste herausholen  und wenn das heißt, dass ich stehle, dann mache ich das.


, zu  Ablehnung fuehrt? Kausalitaet hier mal als Stichwort!
Aber noe, wir sind ja alle so boese zu den armen Fluechtlingen.
Frage  noch, weil die Formulierung hier: 





Threshold schrieb:


> Da hätte ich auch kein Mitleid und würde für mich das Beste herausholen


, fallen da die ganzen Sexualdelikte auch drunter? Kinder  belaestigen usw?




der-sack88 schrieb:


> Aber ja, die Menschen, die vor Gewalt, Folter und Tod fliehen und denen  dann hier Feuer unterm Arsch gelegt wird, sind natürlich die Täter...
> Meine Fresse, wenn so eine Denke hier irgendwann mehrheitsfähig sein  sollte bin ich raus. Hatten wir schon mal, brauchen wir nicht wieder.  Gibt dann doch das eine oder andere Fleckchen auf dieser Welt, dass ich  dann Deutschland vorziehen würde...


Folgt man deiner Logik, haetten wir doch gar nicht das Thema ueber eine Kriminalitaet die von Fluechtlingen ausgeht.
Erklaer  mal wieso es diese ganzen sexuellen Uebergriffe gibt. Willst du hier  ernsthaft erzaehlen das die Frauen selbst schuld sind? Vor Allem diese  boesen boesen minderjaehrigen Maedchen, wie koennen die das den armen  Fluechtlingen antun?!
Die Gewalttaten, da sind ja auch die Leute selbst schuld.
Was  haben die auch in den Unterkuenften den falschen Glauben. Oder auf den  Fluechtlingsbooten. Selbst schuld wenn man als Christ dann ueber Bord  geworfen wird.
Ganz zu schweigen von den Bildern an den Grenzen, seis  damals in Ungarn oder aktuell in Mazedonien. So gebeutelt von der  Gewalt, das die gleich gegen die Grenzbeamten weitermachen und mit  Brechstangen Zaeune aufbrechen.


P.S. wie steht der Islam eigentlich zum Weltfrauentag?  scnr


----------



## fipS09 (8. März 2016)

Und wieviele sexuelle Belästigungen und Diebstähle in Köln an Silvester sind zweifelsfrei durch Flüchtlinge verübt worden?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (8. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> P.S. wie steht der Islam eigentlich zum Weltfrauentag?  scnr




Cahit Kaya - Neuerdings nehmen sie auch Berufsbelastiger... | Facebook
Dazu passend finde ich das Bild vom Islamkritiker Cahit Kaya.


----------



## Verminaard (8. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Und wieviele sexuelle Belästigungen und Diebstähle in Köln an Silvester sind zweifelsfrei durch Flüchtlinge verübt worden?



Alle?
Es sind doch nur (Kriegs)Fluechtlinge zu uns gekommen, oder ist das doch nicht so?

Also jetzt verunsicherst du mich mit dieser Aussage. Der Innenminister hat das ja zum Glueck unterlassen und hat dann Teile seiner Aussage gar nicht ausgesprochen.
Es hieß es kommen nur Kriegsfluechtlinge, Fachkraefte, Familien.

Ja wers solls jetzt sonst gewesen sein?
Ich bin total verwirrt!


----------



## fipS09 (8. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Alle?
> Es sind doch nur (Kriegs)Fluechtlinge zu uns gekommen, oder ist das doch nicht so?
> 
> Also jetzt verunsicherst du mich mit dieser Aussage. Der Innenminister hat das ja zum Glueck unterlassen und hat dann Teile seiner Aussage gar nicht ausgesprochen.
> ...






Vielleicht waren ja auch Einheimische dabei? Oder tragen Flüchtlinge mittlerweile offen sichtbare Erkennungsmerkmale?



Ach ich vergaß, heutzutage ist jeder mit "südländischem Aussehen" ja Nordafrikanischer "Sozialtourist", "Marathonurlauber" oder wie auch immer das hier so schön tituliert wird. Widerlich.


----------



## der-sack88 (8. März 2016)

-Metallica- schrieb:


> In diesem zusammenhang einmal nach "Psychoanalyse des Faschismus" - Erich Fromm - eine Suchmaschiene / Youtube Aufsuchen.




Ganz interessanter Beitrag! Das kann man ja auf einige Bereiche des alltäglichen Lebens anwenden... vom Arbeitsmarkt bis zur Union. Überall wird nach unten getreten und nach oben gebuckelt (Mutti, Seehofer). In gewisser Weise trägt die Gesellschaft auf kleinerer Ebene überall faschistische Züge.So ist das ganze sehr menschlich, Stärke zieht an, Schwäche stößt ab. Da versteht man auch viel besser, warum unser "Ersatzkaiser" Theodor Dingsbums von und zu von so vielen gehyped wurde.
Auch die "Vorhersage", dass es wieder passieren kann, wenn die Voraussetzungen gegeben sind... als hätte er vorher noch kurz in die Glaskugel geguckt. Auch die Langeweile und die Ausführungen zur Schule und deren Abhängigkeiten passen ja wie die Faust aufs Auge.




DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Reisende soll man nicht aufhalten. Auch wenn es dir nicht passt, so ist es das Prinzip der Demokratie.
> Ach ja und 1933 mit heute zu vergleichen ist relativ hirnlos. Schau dir mal die Entwicklung des Nationalsozialismus genau an. Dann würdest du auch wissen das die Weichen für diesen 1919 In Versailles gestellt wurden und das nicht vom Deutschem Kaiserreich




Noch bin ich optimistisch. Die AfD hat hier in Hessen gerade mal ~10% der Stimmen bekommen, von ~45% der Wahlberechtigten. Wenn es hart auf hart kommt sind es hoffentlich genug bisher enttäuschte Nichtwähler, die sich auf die Werte der Demokratie besinnen.
"Prinzip der Demokratie"... genau darum gehts ja! Sollte es eine menschenverachtende Mehrheit geben, die Grundrechte UND Demokratie abschafft, bin ich raus.
Und ich denke, dass man eine gewisse Unzufriedenheit mit dem System und der Demokratie (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) schon vergleichen kann, vor allem wenn eine Existenzangst, ob begründet oder nicht, zu diesem Problem beigetragen hat.




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Dieses Niveau...




Damit habe ich nicht angefangen! Im Gegenteil, Opfer halte ich in diesem Zusammenhang sogar für so falsch wie es nur geht!
Auf der anderen Seite ist diese Opfermentalität für Rechte ja typisch.






Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wo gehst du dann hin ? In Länder in denen sie schon mehrheitsfähig sind ? Oder gleich nach Afrika (und dort ist dieses Denken übrigens schon mehrheitsfähig) ?
> 
> Auch das bei deutschen Auswanderern beliebte Australien hat eine strenge Einwanderungs- und Asylpolitik.




Neuseeland oder Kanada wäre ganz nett...
Im Ernst, sollte es wirklich irgendwann der Fall sein, dass ich abhauen wollen würde, würde ich von einer potentiellen nationalsozialistischen faschistischen Diktatur dank meiner politischen Überzeugungen eh schon verfolgt werden... und dann findet sich schon ein Land.
Bisher bin ich aber optimistisch, dass es nicht so weit kommt. Alles in der Hoffnung, dass die schweigende Mehrheit (angesichts dieser Wahlbeteiligung ist es leider eine Mehrheit) nicht ebenfalls nach rechts rückt und zu dem wird, was man 33-45 als Mitläufer bezeichnet hat.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. März 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Und sind die kriminell geworden. Sry das ist nur eine ganz billige Ausrede


Hast Du irgendwelche belastbaren Zahlen zu Flüchtlingen heute, Bundesbürgern heute und zur Nachkriegszeit?
Irgendetwas fundiertes zum Thema und nicht nur eine verzerrte Meinung und Glorifizierung? Ichkenne noch die
Geschichten der Nachkriegsgeneration, die Kartoffeln klauten, auf dem Schwarzmaarkt tauschten, oder beim
Lastenausgleich gegeneinander für sich bürgten, um etwas mehr zu bekommen. Alles zu verstehen, es ging ums
nackte Überleben. Aber gesichtert wurde Deutschland nach dem Krieg durch Hunderttausende von Soldaten.

Schau Dir z.B. mal diese Untersuchung zu eine Gruppe Menschen an, die grob mit den Flüchtlingen verglichen werden 
kann: Internet-Portal "Westfalische Geschichte" / Projekte > Aufwachsen in Westfalen 1945-1965 > Tochterheim Sonnenwinkel 

_"...Knapp die Hälfte der Mädchen aus dem Sonnenwinkel hat sich in  unterschiedlicher Weise strafbar gemacht. Allen voran sind  Eigentumsdelikte zu nennen, die in dem Untersuchungszeitraum von 3%  auf  10 % bezogen auf die Gesamtzahl von Heimbewohnerinnen anwachsen.  Bezogen auf die Gesamtzahl der Delikte in einer Periode  bleiben die  Eigentumsdelikte mit ca. 70 % über den gesamten Untersuchungszeitraum  konstant. Meistens handelt es sich um kleinere Diebstähle von  Konsumgegenständen und nur in einigen Fällen werden auch größerer  Geldbeträge entwendet (z. B. aus der Kasse des Lehrbetriebes)...."

__



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




_


----------



## DarkScorpion (8. März 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Noch bin ich optimistisch. Die AfD hat hier in Hessen gerade mal ~10% der Stimmen bekommen, von ~45% der Wahlberechtigten. Wenn es hart auf hart kommt sind es hoffentlich genug bisher enttäuschte Nichtwähler, die sich auf die Werte der Demokratie besinnen.
> "Prinzip der Demokratie"... genau darum gehts ja! Sollte es eine menschenverachtende Mehrheit geben, die Grundrechte UND Demokratie abschafft, bin ich raus.
> Und ich denke, dass man eine gewisse Unzufriedenheit mit dem System und der Demokratie (aus welchen Gründen auch immer) schon vergleichen kann, vor allem wenn eine Existenzangst, ob begründet oder nicht, zu diesem Problem beigetragen hat.
> 
> ...



Du weist aber auch das diese Länder sehr strenge Einwanderungsgesetze haben. Und nicht Wie Deutschland (so ziemlich eines der letzten Länder) welches keine Einwanderungsgesetze in diesem Sinne hat.
Deine genau diese beiden Länder machen nichts anderes als, das was heir gefordert wird. Grenzen Dicht und Rigeros abschieben was nicht wirklch ein Flüchtling ist.

Ganz großes Kino


----------



## fipS09 (8. März 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Du weist aber auch das diese Länder sehr strenge Einwanderungsgesetze haben. Und nicht Wie Deutschland (so ziemlich eines der letzten Länder) welches keine Einwanderungsgesetze in diesem Sinne hat.
> Deine genau diese beiden Länder machen nichts anderes als, das was heir gefordert wird. Grenzen Dicht und Rigeros abschieben was nicht wirklch ein Flüchtling ist.
> 
> Ganz großes Kino




Das Problem an deiner Argumentation ist, dass alles was aus Syrien kommt nach unserer Gesetzeslage Flüchtling ist.


----------



## DarkScorpion (8. März 2016)

Wieviel Syrer sind mittlerweile in Europa? Eigentlich dürften jetzt Nut noch der IS und Assads Truppen in Syrien sein.

Was ich damit sagen will ist, solange jemand angibt er komme aus Syrien wird Asyl gewährt. Egal ob es stimmt oder nicht.


----------



## der-sack88 (8. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Von den ueber 1000 sind jetzt wieviel genau zweifelsfrei mit fremdenfeindlichen Hintergrund passiert?
> Es  wurden auch Vorfaelle wie mit der Handgranate erst einem  rechtsradikalen Hintergrund zugeordnet, und hat sich als was ganz  Anderes rausgestellt.
> Wieviel von diesen Anschlaegen wurden von linken Spinnern durchgefuehrt um es den Rechten in die Schuhe zu schieben?



Es sind ~900.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Du hast aber bissi was anderes geschrieben:
> 
> Verlinkst dann aber den Spiegel?
> 
> Schoen das du das jetzt auch mit einer gehoerigen Portion Humor nimmst, weil ernst kann das nicht gemeint sein.




Du setzt also Bild usw. mit dem BKA gleich? Ich hoffe der Aluhut sitzt angenehm?
Und selbst wenn die Zahlen vom Spiegel selbst stammen würden: ich weiß, der Spiegel ist nicht mehr das was er mal war. Aber von der Bild ist er Gott sei dank noch ein ganzes Stück entfernt.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieviel Anschlaege gabs alleine auf die AfD Funktionaere/Mitglieder?
> Selbst simple Plakataufhaenger wurden beschossen.
> Immer diese boesen Rechten.




Habe ich irgendwo geschrieben, dass ich Gewalt gegen Recht gutheiße?
Nein, habe ich nicht. Die AfD sollte weiterhin mit demokratischen Mitteln bekämpft werden.
Wenn man weiter nach Rechts gehen würde würde natürlich irgendwann das Widerstandsrecht greifen, dann sieht die Geschichte vielleicht anders aus. Aber bei der AfD halte auch ich Gewalt für falsch.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Schon mal daran gedacht das jedlicher Angriff schlimm ist, egal welche Motivation dahinter steckt?
> Es gibt keine gute Gewalt!
> 
> Es gibt ja auch Leute die einem weismachen wollen das die amerikanischen Bomben besser sind als die russischen




Gebe ich dir Recht, habe auch nie was anderes behauptet. Es gibt Ausnahmen, ein Hitler-Attentat hätte von mir aus schon glücken können. Aber davon sind wir ja noch weit entfernt...





Verminaard schrieb:


> Folgt man deiner Logik, haetten wir doch gar nicht das Thema ueber eine Kriminalitaet die von Fluechtlingen ausgeht.
> Erklaer  mal wieso es diese ganzen sexuellen Uebergriffe gibt. Willst du hier  ernsthaft erzaehlen das die Frauen selbst schuld sind? Vor Allem diese  boesen boesen minderjaehrigen Maedchen, wie koennen die das den armen  Fluechtlingen antun?!
> Die Gewalttaten, da sind ja auch die Leute selbst schuld.
> Was  haben die auch in den Unterkuenften den falschen Glauben. Oder auf den  Fluechtlingsbooten. Selbst schuld wenn man als Christ dann ueber Bord  geworfen wird.
> Ganz zu schweigen von den Bildern an den Grenzen, seis  damals in Ungarn oder aktuell in Mazedonien. So gebeutelt von der  Gewalt, das die gleich gegen die Grenzbeamten weitermachen und mit  Brechstangen Zaeune aufbrechen.




Öhm nein, genau das widerspricht doch meiner Logik? Schuld ist in erster Linie der Täter. Sei es nun Flüchtling, Nazi oder IS-Terrorist. Nur sind die Flüchtlinge nicht dran schuld, dass sie fliehen müssen, sondern eben der IS, und nur darum ging es in dem Post, auf den ich mich bezog...
Sexuelle Übergriffe gibt es, weil es in jeder Gesellschaft, vollkommen egal in welcher, kranke Schweine gibt. Da gibts nichts zu erklären. Da jetzt die Flüchtlinge herauszuheben verfehlt mMn das Thema meilenweit. Vielleicht, wenn noch nie ein Deutscher irgendwann jemanden vergewaltigt hätte... aber wie heißt es so schön in der Bibel? Die Gesellschaft, die ohne Sünde ist... oder so ähnlich.




DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Du weist aber auch das diese Länder sehr strenge Einwanderungsgesetze haben. Und nicht Wie Deutschland (so ziemlich eines der letzten Länder) welches keine Einwanderungsgesetze in diesem Sinne hat.
> Deine genau diese beiden Länder machen nichts anderes als, das was heir gefordert wird. Grenzen Dicht und Rigeros abschieben was nicht wirklch ein Flüchtling ist.
> 
> Ganz großes Kino



Wie gesagt, wenn man politisch verfolgt wird... ich spreche von irgendeinem zukünftigen faschistischen Staat. Von einem pessimistischen Gedankenkonstrunkt, dass hoffentlich nie eintritt.


----------



## fipS09 (8. März 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Wieviel Syrer sind mittlerweile in Europa? Eigentlich dürften jetzt Nut noch der IS und Assads Truppen in Syrien sein.
> 
> Was ich damit sagen will ist, solange jemand angibt er komme aus Syrien wird Asyl gewährt. Egal ob es stimmt oder nicht.




Und wie willst du das überprüfen? Mir ist kein DNA Abschnitt bekannt welcher auf Syrer oder nicht Syrer schließen lässt. Wenn jemand behauptet aus Syrien zu kommen dann muss das in einem Rechtsstaat nunmal geprüft werden und das ist schwierig und dauert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. März 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> ... solange jemand angibt er komme aus Syrien wird Asyl gewährt. Egal ob es stimmt oder nicht.


Wie kommst Du auf dieses schmale Brett? Hast Du jemals und ein einziges Mal einen Menschen begleitet, der einen Asylantrag stelle und erlebt, wie geprüft wird? Die Flüchtlinge werden Jahrelang auf Anerkennung warten, bis dahin haben sie den Status "geduldet". Das ist gleichbedeutend zur Verbannung in die Lethargie.


----------



## DarkScorpion (8. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Und wie willst du das überprüfen? Mir ist kein DNA Abschnitt bekannt welcher auf Syrer oder nicht Syrer schließen lässt. Wenn jemand behauptet aus Syrien zu kommen dann muss das in einem Rechtsstaat nunmal geprüft werden und das ist schwierig und dauert.





interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie kommst Du auf dieses schmale Brett? Hast Du jemals und ein einziges Mal einen Menschen begleitet, der einen Asylantrag stelle und erlebt, wie geprüft wird? Die Flüchtlinge werden Jahrelang auf Anerkennung warten, bis dahin haben sie den Status "geduldet". Das ist gleichbedeutend zur Verbannung in die Lethargie.



Und da habt ihre eure Antwort warum alle Syrer sind.

Erst einmal für ein paar Jahre geduldet in Deutschland. Hätten sie halt auf ihre Dokumente genauso geachtet wie auf ihre Smartphones. Und eigentlich sollte sich bei den legalen doch relativ schnell rum gesprochen haben, das es schneller geht wenn man echte Dokumente dabei hat oder?


----------



## efdev (8. März 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Wieviel Syrer sind mittlerweile in Europa? Eigentlich dürften jetzt Nut noch der IS und Assads Truppen in Syrien sein.
> 
> Was ich damit sagen will ist, solange jemand angibt er komme aus Syrien wird Asyl gewährt. Egal ob es stimmt oder nicht.



Fast so wie bei jedem wird der Antrag geprüft ist doch auch so legitim, oder sollte man je nach Tageslaune bewilligen oder auch nicht?

Edit: war wohl etwas spät dran also zum zweiten Post von dir  :

Das die Sache solange dauert kannst du schlecht dem Flüchtling zuschieben das ist eben unser Problem und wieder die fehlende Vorbereitung.


----------



## fipS09 (8. März 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Und da habt ihre eure Antwort warum alle Syrer sind.
> 
> Erst einmal für ein paar Jahre geduldet in Deutschland. Hätten sie halt auf ihre Dokumente genauso geachtet wie auf ihre Smartphones. Und eigentlich sollte sich bei den legalen doch relativ schnell rum gesprochen haben, das es schneller geht wenn man echte Dokumente dabei hat oder?




Und du hast immernoch keine Antwort gegeben wie du das jetzt genau verhindern willst? Und ja ich gebe auch mehr Acht auf mein Smartphone als auf meinen Personalausweis. Das habe ich beim fliehen auch griffbereiter als meine Geburtsurkunde zum Beispiel.
Oder willst du jetzt pauschalisieren das alle ohne Papiere eh keine Syrer sind und die überhaupt nicht reinlassen?


----------



## the_leon (8. März 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Und da habt ihre eure Antwort warum alle Syrer sind.
> 
> Erst einmal für ein paar Jahre geduldet in Deutschland. Hätten sie halt auf ihre Dokumente genauso geachtet wie auf ihre Smartphones. Und eigentlich sollte sich bei den legalen doch relativ schnell rum gesprochen haben, das es schneller geht wenn man echte Dokumente dabei hat oder?



Wenn man kein echter Syrer ist, dann hat man auch keine echten Dokumente :ugly;


----------



## Verminaard (8. März 2016)

*der-sack88* kann sein das ich einige Aussagen von dir etwas anders interpretiert habe.
Denke so weit liegen wir gar nicht auseinander 
No offence!


Das mit den Dokumenten ist auch ein Thema welches sich nicht ganz so einfach behandeln laesst.
Hier alle ueber einen Kamm scheren ist verkehrt.
Das Problem ist, das die, die wirklich keine Chance auf Dokumente hatten, weil sie schnell weg mussten, weil sie durch fehlende Behoerden in der Umgebung keine Papiere mehr bekommen haben, durch die, die diese Situation ausnutzen, in Verruf geraten.
Ja es gibt einen (massiven) Missbrauch von Leuten die ihre Identitaet damit verschleiern wollen.
Ja es gibt genauso Fluechtlinge die nie Chance auf Ausstellung ihrer Papiere hatten bzw die unterwegs abhanden gekommen sind.

Was ich nicht glauben mag, wie hier schon oefters behauptet, das Dokumente großflaechig gestohlen worden sind. Aber zeitgleich andere Wertsachen unangetastet blieben. Das ist Unfug.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (8. März 2016)

Was ist ein "echter" Pass heute noch wert? Nix mehr .... Also wird geprüft
Echte falsche Passe - Nachrichten  - DIE WELT


----------



## Two-Face (8. März 2016)

Is doch logisch, der IS hat bisher unzählige offizielle Amtsstellen eingenommen, das notwendige Equipment, Druckmaschinen, usw. um eigene Pässe herzustellen, haben sie doch schon längst.^^


----------



## -Metallica- (9. März 2016)

Hier stand nix


----------



## Leob12 (9. März 2016)

Und nicht wählen zu gehen bringr genau was?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. März 2016)

-Metallica- schrieb:


> ....
> 
> Wie Total verblödet muss man dann noch sein, um Wählen zu gehen ?
> 
> Wie Dumm hält man uns / euch ?...


Zumindest für so intelligent, dass man den Inhalt versteht und weiss, worum es geht ...

Und wieder etwas zum Lachen: "*Ex-Polizeisprecherin: "Das haben wir vielleicht falsch bewertet"*
Kölner Silvesterübergriffe:*Offenbar kein Sicherheitskonzept - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## lunaticx (9. März 2016)

-Metallica- schrieb:


> Das ganz ganz schlimme ist auch hierbei:
> 
> Das "BUNDESVEFASSUNGSGERICHIT"hat ein Urteil gefällt, das "ALLE" Wahlen" nichtig sind !
> 
> ...



Willste nun einen Keks ?

Bundestagswahl 2 13: Wahlrechtsreform im Bundestag - Infos & Erklarungen - DIE WELT

Ist schon längst korrigiert worden. Recherche dauerte zwar nen moment ... aber es ist aufzufinden.

Zum Thema "nicht Wählen gehen":
Wahlrecht haste, nutze es !


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2016)

-Metallica- schrieb:


> In diesem zusammenhang einmal nach "Psychoanalyse des Faschismus" - Erich Fromm - eine Suchmaschiene / Youtube Aufsuchen.



Was?
Was hat das mit Faschismus zu tun? 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Genau, daran ist auch der Ottonormalindeutschlandlebende schuld.
> Stimmt, weil mit unseren Stimmen haben wir ja gewaehlt. Deswegen sind wir schuld.
> Ich glaube kaum das einer 2013 wusste, was im Sommer 2015 passiert und was Merkel losgetreten hat.
> Ich dachte echt viele Deutsche vollbringen hier unglaubliches mit ehrenamtlichen Arbeiten und Fluechtlingshilfe.
> Du  schreibst hier das Fluechtlinge nur mit Hass und Ablehnung empfangen  werden? Das versteh ich jetzt nicht ganz. Bitte mal fuer Dumme, also  auch mich, erklaeren.



Du verstehst es auch nicht, denn sonst würdest du nicht so einen Unsinn schreiben. 
Viele der Menschen, die herkommen, sind traumatisiert. Psychologische Traumas können sehr unterschiedlich ausfallen und sich sehr unterschiedlich bemerkbar machen.
Ich kann das nicht beurteilen, da ich mich mit dem Thema viel zu wenig auskenne.
Aber ich habe schon eine Menge über kriegsbedingte Belastungsstörungen gelesen. Das tritt ja häufig bei Soldaten auf.
Das wird ebenso häufig auch auf die Zutreffen, die inmitten eines Krieges waren und Dinge erlebt haben, die wir uns nicht vorstellen können.
Dazu kommt dann das Auffanglager, wo sie ebenfalls weiter traumatisiert werden.
Dann die erneute Reise, weg aus dem Auffanglager und hin zu einen fremden Land.
Ich hab keine Ahnung, was das alles aus einem Menschen macht und hoffe, dass weder ich noch meine Kinder oder Kindeskinder das jemals erleben müssen.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Desweitern sollten sich mal vielleicht die  Jungs und Maedels mal Gedanken machen, ob nicht gerade ihr egoistisches  Verhalten, wie du es auch beschrieben hast , zu  Ablehnung fuehrt? Kausalitaet hier mal als Stichwort!
> Aber noe, wir sind ja alle so boese zu den armen Fluechtlingen.
> Frage  noch, weil die Formulierung hier: , fallen da die ganzen Sexualdelikte auch drunter? Kinder  belaestigen usw?



Wie gesagt, die Sexuialdelikte haben nichts mit Sex zu tun, das scheint auch immer niemand zu verstehen.
Das ist alles viel komplexer, das ist tiefgründiger.
Natürlich gibt es da auch den einen Kriminellen, das ist ja klar -- die 5% Schwachmaten einer Population eben -- aber die anderen sind Mitläufer, Nachmacher.
Sowas gibt es überall. Hat praktisch jeder schon gemacht, um einer Gruppe zu zugehören, damit man eben nicht alleine ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (9. März 2016)

Hach, das liest sich ja wunderschön, ehrenamtliche Helfer in Clausnitz.
Also waren es vermutlich doch Krawall-Touristen der Pegida, die dort 
Randale manchten
Clausnitz: Stanislaw Tillich lobt Integrationsbemühungen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
_"Laut der Chemnitzer "Freien Presse" lobte Tillich die Integrationsbemühungen und das ehrenamtliche Engagement in Clausnitz. Die Gemeinde Rechenberg-Bienenmühle zeige "Menschlichkeit" im Umgang mit den Flüchtlingen."_


----------



## Poulton (9. März 2016)

-Metallica- schrieb:


> Andreas Popp


Nicht wirklich.
Andreas Popp – Psiram




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das hat natürlich andere Gründe, aber sie steigt keineswegs, wie es landläufig behauptet wird:


Ich verweise dazu auch mal darauf: Forschungen zur Alterskriminalität - Wenn alte Menschen straffällig werden | Deutschlandfunk
und die Alterspyramide von Deutschland.


----------



## der-sack88 (9. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> *der-sack88* kann sein das ich einige Aussagen von dir etwas anders interpretiert habe.
> Denke so weit liegen wir gar nicht auseinander
> No offence!




Passt schon. Wie weit wir letztendlich auseinander liegen kann ich nicht sagen...
Ich finde es nur immer traurig, wenn man was die Presse betrifft alles in einen Topf wirft. Besonders wenn man (also in diesem Fall bestimmte Teile der neuen Rechten) alles verteufelt, was nicht ins Weltbild passt, aber auf der anderen Seite tendenziöse Clickbait-Artikel glaubt und dann seinen Müll bei Facebook usw. ablädt. Da wird ja gerne mal nur die Überschrift gelesen...
Insofern auch sorry für den Aluhut, aber ich halte die Presse immer noch für eine wichtige Institution, wenn man das Berichtete einzuordnen weiß. Gerade der Spiegel ist ja ein super Beispiel: im Grunde ja dank Bertelsmann ein Paradeblatt der Besitzstandswahrer, aber trotzdem weit weniger "Obrigkeitshörig" als Focus, Welt, Bild usw. Sonst dürften Augstein, Diez, Lobo usw. da schon lange nicht mehr ihre Kolumnen schreiben.
Das ganze richtig einzuordnen setzt natürlich eine gewisse Medienintelligenz voraus, aber zumindest wir haben das damals in der Schule gelernt.


In dem Zusammenhang ganz interessant: diese Medienintelligenz scheint der AfD in Nürnberg abzugehen, anders kann ich mir so eine Aktion nicht erklären.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hach, das liest sich ja wunderschön, ehrenamtliche Helfer in Clausnitz.
> Also waren es vermutlich doch Krawall-Touristen der Pegida, die dort
> Randale manchten
> Clausnitz: Stanislaw Tillich lobt Integrationsbemühungen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> _"Laut der Chemnitzer "Freien Presse" lobte Tillich die Integrationsbemühungen und das ehrenamtliche Engagement in Clausnitz. Die Gemeinde Rechenberg-Bienenmühle zeige "Menschlichkeit" im Umgang mit den Flüchtlingen."_




Nun hat Tillich sicher ein klein wenig Interesse daran, sein Bundesland vom Vorwurf des braunen, fremdenfeindlichen Hinterwäldlerbundeslandes zu befreien...
Krawall-Touristen würden natürlich super in die deutsche Demonstrationskultur passen, siehe 1. Mai oder die Aktionen um die Eröffnung der neuen EZB in Frankfurt. Da geht ja regelmäßig friedlicher Protest unter, selbst wenn Zehntausende friedlich sind und nur einige Dutzend gewalttätig werden.
Ich kann mir auch durchaus vorstellen, dass es nach solchen Aktionen wie der in Clausnitz im Zuge eines "Aufstands der Anständigen" mehr Freiwillige gibt, die helfen wollen.


----------



## Nightslaver (9. März 2016)

Na da haben die rassistischen Westdeutschen ja ganze Arbeit geleistet, mehrere Mordrohungen gegen einen schwarzen Pfarrer, der darauf von seinem Amt zurückgetreten ist. Und sowas im überhaupt nicht fremdenfeindlichen Westen Deutschlands, wo es fremdenfeindliche Barbaren doch eigentlich nur im Osten von Deutschland geben soll... 

Burger-Reaktionen in Zorneding: Morddrohungen gegen schwarzen Pfarrer: "Wir konnen es nicht begreifen" - FOCUS Online


----------



## Verminaard (9. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du verstehst es auch nicht, denn sonst würdest du nicht so einen Unsinn schreiben.
> Viele der Menschen, die herkommen, sind traumatisiert. Psychologische Traumas können sehr unterschiedlich ausfallen und sich sehr unterschiedlich bemerkbar machen.
> Ich kann das nicht beurteilen, da ich mich mit dem Thema viel zu wenig auskenne.
> Aber ich habe schon eine Menge über kriegsbedingte Belastungsstörungen gelesen. Das tritt ja häufig bei Soldaten auf.
> ...


Was fuer einen Unsinn schreibe ich denn hier bitte?
Du erzaehlst was von das Fluechtlinge die nach Deutschland kommen nur auf Hass und Ablehnung stoßen.
Ich frage dich wie du auf sowas kommst und warum ploetzlich die Menschen, die hier unglaubliche Fluechtlingshilfe und ehrenamtliche Arbeiten leisten auf einmal nicht mehr zaehlen.
Ja da draussen laufen irgendwelche Spinner rum die gegen Alles sind was sie nicht kennen, so sieht aber Deutschland großflaechig nicht aus!

Und jetzt sagst du das ich Unsinn erzaehle und beantwortest meine Frage mit irgendwelchen Belastungsstoerungen?




Threshold schrieb:


> Wie gesagt, die Sexuialdelikte haben nichts mit Sex zu tun, das scheint auch immer niemand zu verstehen.
> Das ist alles viel komplexer, das ist tiefgründiger.
> Natürlich gibt es da auch den einen Kriminellen, das ist ja klar -- die 5% Schwachmaten einer Population eben -- aber die anderen sind Mitläufer, Nachmacher.
> Sowas gibt es überall. Hat praktisch jeder schon gemacht, um einer Gruppe zu zugehören, damit man eben nicht alleine ist.



Nein verstehe ich wirklich nicht. Ich bin kein Psychologe und ich kenne die Motivation jedes einzelnen Taeters nicht.
Aber die ist auch ziehmlich egal. Das macht die Tat nicht besser oder schlechter.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. März 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Sonst dürften Augstein, Diez, Lobo usw. da schon lange nicht mehr ihre Kolumnen schreiben.


Lobo hetzt als Linker auch nur den ganzen Tag.
Und Augstein ist noch unsympathischer als Friedmann.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich kann mir auch durchaus vorstellen, dass es nach solchen Aktionen wie der in Clausnitz im Zuge eines "Aufstands der Anständigen" mehr Freiwillige gibt, die helfen wollen.


Das sind wenn überhaupt (glücklicherweise) nur wenige. Vielen ist es weiterhin egal.
Die CDU in Sachsen steht vor einem Dilemma, als eine Art "Sächsische Union" steht sie rechts der sozialdemokratischen CDU von Merkel. Wenn sie den Kurs von Merkel unterstützt, stärkt sie die AfD. Wenn sie die Positionen der AfD übernimmt, wählen die Leute auch gleich das Original. 
Man muss sich jetzt eben an die AfD gewöhnen. Sobald diese erst einmal etabliert ist, wird sie sich auch entschärfen ähnlich wie es bei den Grünen und Linken bereits geschehen ist. 



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na da haben die rassisstischen Westdeutschen ja ganze Arbeit geleistet, mehrere Mordrohungen gegen einen schwarzen Pfarrer, der darauf von seinem Amt zurückgetreten ist. Und sowas im überhaupt nicht fremdenfeindlichen Westen Deutschlands, wo es fremdenfeindliche Barbaren doch eigentlich nur im Osten von Deutschland geben soll...
> 
> Burger-Reaktionen in Zorneding: Morddrohungen gegen schwarzen Pfarrer: "Wir konnen es nicht begreifen" - FOCUS Online


War in Bayern.
In NRW passiert sowas nie, da werden zwar deutsche Schüler von muslimischen Mitschülern terrorisiert, aber das ist ja nicht gegen Ausländer und damit in den Augen von Merkel und SPD in Ordnung.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ja da draussen laufen irgendwelche Spinner rum die gegen Alles sind was sie nicht kennen, so sieht aber Deutschland großflaechig nicht aus!.



Da stimme ich dir zu.
Aber was die Flüchtlinge eben meist zu sehen bekommen sind Leute, die gegen sie sind, Leute, die überfordert sind und Leute, die genervt sind.
Das ist ein Bild, das sich dann bildet. 
Genauso bildet sich für den einen ein Bild der Gesellschaft, wenn er nur Bild liest.
Es ist klein und zweidimensional, und in einer Sporthalle, wo sie dann mit Hundert anderen leben, wird das nicht besser. Auf der anderen Seite ist es dann nicht besser.
Der Staat muss sich die Frage nun mal gefallen lassen, wie er sich das weiter vorstellt.
Bisher dauert das alles schlicht zu lange. Es muss Bewegung reinkommen und alles muss schneller angeschoben werden, sonst wird das dieser Jahr noch schlimmer.


----------



## efdev (9. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> War in Bayern.
> In NRW passiert sowas nie, da werden zwar deutsche Schüler von muslimischen Mitschülern terrorisiert, aber das ist ja nicht gegen Ausländer und damit in den Augen von Merkel und SPD in Ordnung.



Faszinierend was es für Probleme an manchen Stellen gibt solche Probleme sind mir zum Glück nie untergekommen und wir hatten alles mögliche an Religionen und auch aus jeder Gesellschaftlichen Schicht Leute, da war vom Armen bis zum Gut Betuchten alles dabei bis auf kleine Reibereien die am nächsten Tag vergessen waren gab es nie Probleme .


----------



## der-sack88 (9. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na da haben die rassisstischen Westdeutschen ja ganze Arbeit geleistet, mehrere Mordrohungen gegen einen schwarzen Pfarrer, der darauf von seinem Amt zurückgetreten ist. Und sowas im überhaupt nicht fremdenfeindlichen Westen Deutschlands, wo es fremdenfeindliche Barbaren doch eigentlich nur im Osten von Deutschland geben soll...
> 
> Burger-Reaktionen in Zorneding: Morddrohungen gegen schwarzen Pfarrer: "Wir konnen es nicht begreifen" - FOCUS Online





Das es kein reines Ostproblem ist war schon vorher genau so klar wie die Tatsache, dass im Osten ein größeres Problem ist als in weiten Teilen Westdeutschlands. Trotzdem gibts auch hier schwarze Schafe. Hier in Hessen hat die NPD in einem Ort ~18% bekommen, wenn ich mich recht entsinne... auch hier gibts rechte Hochburgen.




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Lobo hetzt als Linker auch nur den ganzen Tag.
> Und Augstein ist noch unsympathischer als Friedmann.




Lobo mag ich auch nicht besonders, dessen Art passt mir irgendwie nicht.
Augstein hingegen finde ich eigentlich ganz gut, aber das ist ja auch eine Sache der eigenen politischen Überzeugungen...
Ist aber auch egal, darauf wollte ich nicht hinaus. Mir geht es darum, dass beide merkelkritische Positionen vertreten, obwohl sie beim Spiegel (Bertelsmann!) schreiben. Liz Mohn ist ja quasi zusammen mit der Springer sowas wie eine "Merkelvorgesetzte".





Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das sind wenn überhaupt (glücklicherweise) nur wenige. Vielen ist es weiterhin egal.
> Die CDU in Sachsen steht vor einem Dilemma, als eine Art "Sächsische Union" steht sie rechts der sozialdemokratischen CDU von Merkel. Wenn sie den Kurs von Merkel unterstützt, stärkt sie die AfD. Wenn sie die Positionen der AfD übernimmt, wählen die Leute auch gleich das Original.
> Man muss sich jetzt eben an die AfD gewöhnen. Sobald diese erst einmal etabliert ist, wird sie sich auch entschärfen ähnlich wie es bei den Grünen und Linken bereits geschehen ist.




Ich hoffe du meinst mit "glücklicherweise" nicht die freiwilligenHelfer?
Die CDU ist nach wie vor so weit weg davon, "sozialdemokratisch" zu sein, wie die FPD oder die AfD. Merkel vertritt das genau Gegenteil, so in Richtung Weichspül-Thatcher. Ich würde sagen, dass es mit Ausnahme der Linken keine große sozialdemokratische, geschweige denn wirklich linke Partei in Deutschland mehr gibt. Die Linke selbst ist ja mit Politikern wie Ramelow ein Stück nach rechts gerückt, dahin, wo die SPD früher war (entschärft, wie du schon richtig schreibst), und SPD und Grüne stehen für genau das neoliberale "weiter so", dass zu vielen der Probleme geführt hat, die wir heute haben. Auch und vor allem weil sie sich ja nur noch als Juniorpartner und Handlanger der Merkel-CDU verstehen.
Ob man sich an die AfD gewöhnen muss wird man sehen... würde mich wie gesagt nicht wundern, wenn sie den Weg der Republikaner, Schill-Partei, Piraten... gehen.


----------



## lunaticx (9. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> In NRW passiert sowas nie, da werden zwar deutsche Schüler von muslimischen Mitschülern terrorisiert



Wasn daran neu ? Arschloch-Kinder können auch christlichen Glaubens sein ...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. März 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Ich hoffe du meinst mit "glücklicherweise" nicht die freiwilligen Helfer?


 Damit meine ich die Personen die jetzt nur damit anfangen zu helfen, weil es im "Trend" ist oder weil sie sich nach den Vorkommnissen "gut" und moralisch überlegen fühlen wollen.

 Die Menschen die aus Überzeugung und echten Mitgefühl helfen, meine ich damit aber nicht.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Auch und vor allem weil sie sich ja nur noch als Juniorpartner und Handlanger der Merkel-CDU verstehen.
> Ob man sich an die AfD gewöhnen muss wird man sehen... würde mich wie gesagt nicht wundern, wenn sie den Weg der Republikaner, Schill-Partei, Piraten... gehen.


 Das ist ja das Problem und deshalb konnte die AfD auch erst entstehen.
 Merkel hat aus der CDU und auch aus der SPD und den Grünen eine Art "Super-Partei" gemacht. Ohne eigene Themen, solange man koalieren kann wird sich da nichts ändern. 
 Die AfD und die Linke sind dadurch zu Lückenfüllern geworden.

 Die AfD ist bisher schon erfolgreicher als die Republikaner, die Schill-Partei und die Piraten es waren.



lunaticx schrieb:


> Wasn daran neu ? Arschloch-Kinder können auch christlichen Glaubens sein ...


Nur dort geht es speziell um Religion und Ethnie.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die AfD ist bisher schon erfolgreicher als die Republikaner, die Schill-Partei und die Piraten es waren.



Worin denn?
Im Sprüche Klopfen? Oder im Dagegen sein?
Das konnte die Schill Partei auch sehr gut.
Was die Piraten können oder konnten, weiß ich bis heute nicht.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Worin denn?


Wahlen ?
Die AfD hat genug Personal um richtig Politik zu machen, nur kommt Sprüche klopfen vor den Wahlen eben besser an. Merkel bringt jetzt auch ihre Selbstbeweihräuscherrungssprüche für ihre Anhänger.

Die Piraten hätten vieles machen können, nur hatten sie weder Themen (das eine Thema  das sie hatten ,haben sie auch nicht richtig genutzt) noch Personal mit Erfahrung.


----------



## efdev (9. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wahlen ?
> Die AfD hat genug Personal um richtig Politik zu machen, nur kommt Sprüche klopfen vor den Wahlen eben besser an. Merkel bringt jetzt auch ihre Selbstbeweihräuscherrungssprüche für ihre Anhänger.
> 
> Die Piraten hätten vieles machen können, nur hatten sie weder Themen (das eine Thema  das sie hatten ,haben sie auch nicht richtig genutzt) noch Personal mit Erfahrung.



Das "Thema" der Afd ist auch das Populärste seit langem da wundert mich nichts  und da die eben im Grunde das genaue Gegenteil vom jetzigen wollen ist klar das jeder der im Moment unzufrieden ist eben in die Richtung tendiert.


----------



## der-sack88 (9. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Damit meine ich die Personen die jetzt nur damit anfangen zu helfen, weil es im "Trend" ist oder weil sie sich nach den Vorkommnissen "gut" und moralisch überlegen fühlen wollen.
> 
> Die Menschen die aus Überzeugung und echten Mitgefühl helfen, meine ich damit aber nicht.




Ok, gut. Das ist nachvollziehbar. Wenn diese Personen am Ende gebraucht werden würde ich zwar ein Auge zudrücken, aber ich kann es auch nicht ausstehen, wenn Leute nur helfen, um selbst am Ende besser dastehen zu wollen...




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das ist ja das Problem und deshalb konnte die AfD auch erst entstehen.
> Merkel hat aus der CDU und auch aus der SPD und den Grünen eine Art "Super-Partei" gemacht. Ohne eigene Themen, solange man koalieren kann wird sich da nichts ändern.
> Die AfD und die Linke sind dadurch zu Lückenfüllern geworden.
> 
> Die AfD ist bisher schon erfolgreicher als die Republikaner, die Schill-Partei und die Piraten es waren.




Gut, die Entstehungsgeschichte ist verständlich, dass wir eine Alternative zu den bekannten Parteien brauchen auch. Nur würde ich behaupten, dass die AfD in Hessen gewählt wurde, obwohl sie genau so wenig relevante Themen hatte wie die anderen Parteien. Außer "Grenzen dicht" war da nämlich nichts, von kommunal relevanten Themen ganz zu schweigen. Insofern ist die AfD für mich bisher die typische Protestpartei, die jetzt beweisen muss, dass sie mehr kann. Ob sie erfolgreicher ist als die genannten Parteien wird man jetzt sehen, wenn sie mit konstruktiver politischer Arbeit überzeugen muss. Erst wenn sie das tut wird sie wiedergewählt und man kann sie als erfolgreich bezeichnen.
Wie gesagt, ich halte Alternativen zur neoliberalen Einheitspolitik für notwendig, auch um die Demokratie an sich zu retten, wenn man sich mal das schwindende Interesse an der Politik und die Wahlbeteiligung anguckt. Nur habe ich hier vor Ort ja den Wahlkampf recht gut mitbekommen und bin so weiterhin der Meinung, dass die AfD als Alternative nichts taugt. Ganz unabhängig davon, dass ich eine linke Alternative zur Regierung für die bessere halte gabs hier eben rein gar nichts, was für die AfD sprechen würde, außer eben der Fakt, dass man mit dem Kreuzchen bei denen seinen Protest ausdrücken konnte.


----------



## Threshold (9. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wahlen ?



Wie viel Prozent hat die Schill Partei in Hamburg geschafft?
Wenn ich nicht irre, waren es knapp 20%.
Wenn die AFD also 20% schafft, werden wir weiter sehen.


----------



## -Metallica- (9. März 2016)

Hier stand nix


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. März 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Insofern ist die AfD für mich bisher die typische Protestpartei, die jetzt beweisen muss, dass sie mehr kann. Ob sie erfolgreicher ist als die genannten Parteien wird man jetzt sehen, wenn sie mit konstruktiver politischer Arbeit überzeugen muss.


Als Protestpartei gegen "Alles" fingen auch die Linken und Grünen an. Wie du schon gesagt hast es wird sich erst bei den übernächsten Wahlen zeigen, wie sich die AfD dann entwickelt hat.



efdev schrieb:


> Das "Thema" der Afd ist auch das Populärste seit langem da wundert mich nichts  und da die eben im Grunde das genaue Gegenteil vom jetzigen wollen ist klar das jeder der im Moment unzufrieden ist eben in die Richtung tendiert.


Bei den Piraten damals, war es eben die Netzpolitik und Assange (haben sie aber nicht ordentlich beworben) und 2011 war es Fukushima. 
Es wird immer eine Partei geben die von einem Thema besonders profitiert.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viel Prozent hat die Schill Partei in Hamburg geschafft?
> Wenn ich nicht irre, waren es knapp 20%.
> Wenn die AFD also 20% schafft, werden wir weiter sehen.


In Sachsen-Anhalt wird sie es wahrscheinlich schaffen.
Aber war die Schill-Partei auch außerhalb Hamburgs überhaupt in einem Parlament ?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (9. März 2016)

Die AfD erklart - YouTube
Ein sehr interessantes Video über die AfD. Der Herr ist komplett neutral und berichtet nicht nur einseitig, wie ein LeFloid oder ein "Der Zerberster".


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. März 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Die AfD erklart - YouTube
> Ein sehr interessantes Video über die AfD. Der Herr ist komplett neutral und berichtet nicht nur einseitig, wie ein LeFloid oder ein "Der Zerberster".


Gutes Video. 
Er hat auch mal Meuthen interviewt im Gegensatz zu LeFloid.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (9. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Gutes Video.
> Er hat auch mal Meuthen interviewt im Gegensatz zu LeFloid.


Naja, meine Meinung zur AfD ändert sich nicht, aber ich fand das Video sehr interessant. Er bringt nicht nur Contras, sondern auch Pros. Der Grund, warum ich seit fast 2 Jahren kaum noch fernsehe.


----------



## TollerHecht (9. März 2016)

Fluchtlinge in Deutschland - YouTube


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (9. März 2016)

Kisslers Konter: Die Basta-Politik ist wieder da: So gefahrlich ist die neue Lust am Befehlen - FOCUS Online
Eine gefährliche Entwicklung für die Demokratie.


In Schweden nichts neues...:
Schweden: Polizei warnt Frauen, nachts allein unterwegs zu sein - DIE WELT


----------



## Bester_Nick (9. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Kisslers Konter: Die Basta-Politik ist wieder da: So gefahrlich ist die neue Lust am Befehlen - FOCUS Online
> Eine gefährliche Entwicklung für die Demokratie.



Man könnte die Aussagen von Merkel, Schäuble und de Maiziere relativieren und erklären. So könnte man einwenden, dass es eben keine moralische Lösung der europäischen Flüchtlingskrise gibt und die Kooperation mit der Türkei ein notwendiges Übel ist. Man könnte einwenden, dass die CDU argumentiert, dass die Koalition in der Vergangenheit genügend Geld in soziale Projekte gesteckt hat und ein Solidar-Pakt, wie Gabriel ihn vorschlägt, überflüssig ist. Und man könnte einwenden, dass die Balkanroute geöffnet bleiben muss, um Solidarität mit Griechenland zu zeigen, denn das ist immerhin ein EU-Land. 

Aber die Kernaussage des Artikel würde nach wie vor richtig sein: In Deutschland erleben wir derzeit eine "Basta-Politik". Wir leben in einer parlamentarischen Demokratie, die in der Flüchtlingspolitik wie eine konstitutionelle Monarchie  verfährt: Die Monarchin diktiert, die Volksvertretung  führt aus und das Volk selbst wird in die Rolle von Untertarnen gedrängt. 
_
Die Schlagworte sind bekannt, sie füllen die Chroniken des beginnenden  21. Jahrhunderts: Reif sei die Zeit für einen neuen Politikstil.  Transparenz müsse her, Partizipation, Bürgernähe, ein Dialog auf  Augenhöhe. Die Sorgen und Nöte der Bürgerinnen und Bürger gelte es ernst  zu nehmen, Politik sei Kommunikation, daran arbeite man. Die Menschen  wolle man mitnehmen, niemanden zurücklassen, Deutschland sei ein  Mitmachland. So reden die Parteien in Deutschlands Parlamenten. Die  Asyl- und Flüchtlingskrise brachte die Mumpitzhaftigkeit dieser Rhetorik  zu Tage. Die Basta-Politik ist wieder da. Der Bürger kehrt als Untertan  zurück. _



> In Schweden nichts neues...:
> Schweden: Polizei warnt Frauen, nachts allein unterwegs zu sein - DIE WELT



Der Fokus titelte vor einiger Zeit: _Sind wir noch tolerant oder schon blind?_ Eine interessante Frage. Ich glaube, man muss einsehen, dass Schweden und Deutschland an einer liberalen Naivität leiden, die in bezug auf das Experiment mit der Massenmigration von Arabern gefährlich werden könnte. Wir sollten kritischer durchleuchten, wer sich alles zu uns auf die Socken macht. Wir sollten kriminelle Handlungen von Asylanten nicht verheimlichen. Und wir sollten einsehen, dass die arabische Kultur, insbesondere das Frauenbild dieser Kultur, für unsere freie Gesellschaft problematisch ist.


----------



## Sparanus (9. März 2016)

Wir brauchen eine neue Partei, neue Sozialdemokraten die diesen Namen auch verdienen.


----------



## Framinator (9. März 2016)

Unfassbar. Wann wird diese Gesetzesbrechererin Merkel (Sie bricht das Gesetz jeden Tag) endlich weggesperrt? Ob in eine Anstalt oder Knast egal. Hauptsache weg. Bitte erklärt mir das. Ich komme mir vor wie im 3. Reich. Frau Merkel bricht das Gesetz das ist FAKT!

Ich wehre mich. Ich habs vorher gewusst!

Ich empfehle als Alternative DM=DEUTSCHE MITTE.

Ich lass mir nicht anhängen das ich nichts gewusst hätte. Es ist so klar das der Kessel explodiert.

Wir werden von Hochkriminellen regiert. PUNKT!

Die Deutsche Politik ist absolut gegen das Deutsche Volk gerichtet. Gesetzesbrecher und Bückler.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. März 2016)

Framinator schrieb:


> Die Deutsche Politik ist absolut gegen das Deutsche Volk gerichtet. Gesetzesbrecher und Bückler.


Das deutsche Volk hat die CDU mit der Regierugsbildung beauftragt.
 Und das wiederholt. Ich denke, es war die Entscheidung des Volkes.
Die eigene Meinung muss nicht jener alle Wähler entsprechen

WACH AUF, verstehe, was Demokratie und Mehrheit bedeutet!


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. März 2016)

Ich finde, wir brauchen eine wahrhaft konservative Partei, die unsere Werte bewahrt, und zwar ohne dabei übertrieben nationalistisch zu sein. Eine Partei, die asylkritisch ist, aber zugleich sinnvolle Zuwanderung fördert. Eine Partei, die den Spagat zwischen Patriotismus und Pluralismus macht. Die auch proeuropäisch ist, aber sich nicht zum Anführer der EU aufschwingt und dem Mehrheitswillen verweigert. Mit so einer Partei hätten wir keine Probleme mit Pegida, der AfD und der Migration im Allgemeinen. Und wir hätten auch weitaus weniger fremdenfeindliche Übergriffe. Es gäbe auch keine europäische Spaltung, wie sie aktuell durch den deutschen oder merkeltschen Alleingang provoziert wird. Aber so eine Partei gibt es leider nicht. Deutschland hat zur Zeit nicht mal einen Politiker, der das Oberhaupt einer solchen Partei sein könnte. Entweder fehlt die Erfahrung, das Charisma oder der politische Wille.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das deutsche Volk hat die CDU mit der Regierugsbildung beauftragt.
> Und das wiederholt. Ich denke, es war die Entscheidung des Volkes.
> Die eigene Meinung muss nicht jener alle Wähler entsprechen
> 
> WACH AUF, verstehe, was Demokratie und Mehrheit bedeutet!



Den Nationalsozialisten wurde seinerzeit auch das Mandat vom Volk erteilt.


----------



## Verminaard (10. März 2016)

Die friedlichen Linken haben bisschen gegendemonstriert. 
Mehrere Verletzte in Jena: AfD-Kundgebung endet blutig - n-tv.de

Erstaunlich nuechtern geschrieben, wenn ich da an den Boeller zurueckdenke...


----------



## lunaticx (10. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Nur dort geht es speziell um Religion und Ethnie.



Ähm und weiter ? Gibt es etwa keine deutschen muslimischen Kinder oder wie ?

Es ist doch völlig irrelevant welche Ethnie / Religion / Hautfarbe / Haarfarbe wer hat.
Arschloch bleibt Arschloch ...


----------



## Nightslaver (10. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das deutsche Volk hat die CDU mit der Regierugsbildung beauftragt.
> Und das wiederholt. Ich denke, es war die Entscheidung des Volkes.
> Die eigene Meinung muss nicht jener alle Wähler entsprechen
> 
> WACH AUF, verstehe, was Demokratie und Mehrheit bedeutet!



Ja, du meinst so "legitime Mehrheiten" wie in Frankfurt, wo bei den jüngsten Kommunalwahlen nur 37,5% aller Wahlberechtigten ihre Stimmen abgegeben haben? 



> Nur 37,3 Prozent der Bürger gaben ihre Stimmen ab. Das waren rund fünf Prozentpunkte weniger als vor fünf Jahren.
> 
> Quelle: Wahlen: Kommunalwahlen Hessen: AfD kommt auf zweistellige Ergebnisse - FOCUS Online



Ja na da hat garantiert die Mehrheit entschieden wie die politische Marschrichtung dort sein soll und nicht nur eine "Minderheit".


----------



## lunaticx (10. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Den Nationalsozialisten wurde seinerzeit auch das Mandat vom Volk erteilt.



Richtig ...

Scheinbar scheint das aus den deutschen Köpfen entfleucht zu sein ... oder warum wählen ca. 15% AfD ?


----------



## fipS09 (10. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja, du meinst so "legitime Mehrheiten" wie in Frankfurt, wo bei den jüngsten Kommunalwahlen nur 37,5% aller Wahlberechtigten ihre Stimmen abgegeben haben?
> 
> 
> 
> Ja na da hat garantiert die Mehrheit entschieden wie unsere politische Marschrichtung sein soll und nicht nur eine "Minderheit".




Ja hat sie, wenn eine Umfrage ab 1000Leuten schon als repräsentativ gilt sollte das doch hinkommen oder?
Außerdem kann keine Partei was dafür wenn der deutsche zu Faul zum wählen ist, aber dann die nächsten 4 Jahre mit meckern verbringt.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. März 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Richtig ...
> 
> Scheinbar scheint das aus den deutschen Köpfen entfleucht zu sein ... oder warum wählen ca. 15% AfD ?



Scheinbar scheint es nie in deinen Kopf gelangt zu sein, aber die AfD ist nicht gleich NSDAP, auch wenn man ihr "Programm" nicht mögen muss.
Vieleicht solltest du dich erstmal mit denn Merkmalen der NSDAP beschäftigten bevor du eine konservative Rechtspopulistische Partei mit einer Nationalsozialistischen gleichstellen willst.

Aber ach ich vergass, heute ist ja jeder mit einer N24 Dokubildung schon befähigt zu unterscheiden was nationalsozialistisch / rechtsextrem ist und was nicht...  



fipS09 schrieb:


> Ja hat sie, wenn eine Umfrage ab 1000Leuten schon als repräsentativ gilt sollte das doch hinkommen oder?
> *Außerdem kann keine Partei was dafür wenn der deutsche zu Faul zum  wählen ist, aber dann die nächsten 4 Jahre mit meckern  verbringt*.



Solch niedrige Wahlbeteiligungen haben nicht nur etwas mit Faulheit zu tun, sondern mit starker Politikverdrossenheit und dafür können die Partein sehr wohl etwas.


----------



## fipS09 (10. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Solch niedrige Wahlbeteiligungen haben nicht nur etwas mit Faulheit zu tun, sondern mit starker Politikverdrossenheit und dafür können die Partein sehr wohl etwas.



Wer sein Wahlrecht in einer Demokratie nicht wahrnimmt ist selbst schuld und hat MEINER MEINUNG NACH kein Recht sich hinterher zu beschweren.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Wer sein Wahlrecht in einer Demokratie nicht wahrnimmt ist selbst schuld und hat MEINER MEINUNG NACH kein Recht sich hinterher zu beschweren.



Wer nicht von mindestens 51% des Volkes gewählt wurde hat MEINER MEINUNG NACH kein Recht zu behaupten er wäre eine legitime, von der Mehrheit gewählte, Volksvertretung und würde denn Willen des Volkes vertreten!


----------



## fipS09 (10. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wer nicht von mindestens 51% des Volkes gewählt wurde hat MEINER MEINUNG NACH kein Recht zu behaupten er wäre eine legitime, von der Mehrheit gewählte, Volksvertretung und würde denn Willen des Volkes vertreten!




Und wie lange willst du wählen bis das passiert ist? Knapp 63% der Leute nehmen ihre Möglichkeit zu wählen ja nichtmal wahr, so bekommt man das doch nie hin. Jeder von den 63% hatte die Möglichkeit hinzugehen und mit zu entscheiden. Aber die haben wohl lieber am Stammtisch gesessen und erzählt das sich ja eh nix ändert, egal wen man wählt.


----------



## Verminaard (10. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Wer sein Wahlrecht in einer Demokratie nicht wahrnimmt ist selbst schuld und hat MEINER MEINUNG NACH kein Recht sich hinterher zu beschweren.



Wer in einer Demokratie keine anderen Meinungen zulassen will, nur weil diese nicht links genug sind.... ach lassen wir das.

Wer von den CDU Waehlern hat denn 2013 geahnt was Merkel 2015 so mal eben ganz alleine entscheidet?
Oder die Mehrwertsteuererhoehung mit der SPD.
Das hat nichts mehr mit Regierungsauftrag einer demokratischen Wahl zu tun.

Wie will man sich als Ottonormalmichel orientieren, wenn eh immer irgendwie entschieden wird.
Klar kann man hier laut rumtoesen, das sich die Leute mit den Wahlprogrammen auseinandersetzen sollen usw.
Ja wieviel davon wird angegangen? Wieviel davon faellt irgendwelchen Koalitionsverhandlungen zum Opfer, welche man als Waehler absolut nicht beeinflussen kann?
Als ob einige CDU Waehler so sehr fuer den Mindestlohn gewesen waeren. Autobahnmaut auch so ein Thmea (wobei da wussten die wahrscheinlich schon im Vorfeld das das ein langwieriger Prozess wird).
Laesst sich beliebig fortfuehren.

Hier die Schuld dem Waehler in die Schuhe schieben ist mMn gelinde eine bodenlose Frechheit.
Diese Politikverdrossenheit kommt ja nicht von irgendwoher.
Wenn einem das Blaue vom Himmel vorgelogen und versprochen wird, aber nach der Wahl irgendwas entschieden wird, weil Alternativlos, oder weil es jetzt gerade sein muss.
Sagte die Roth mal nicht: da muss man auch mal gegen den Waehler entscheiden?
Die Aussagen und Reatkionen von Katrin Göring-Eckardt und Heiko Maas (ab ca Minute 45) sind doch vielsagend: 




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=o8ILAwT12Ec

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




Eine Sache noch. 
Wieso wird so etwas WICHTIGES fuer uns ALLE wie das TTIP hinter verschlossenen Tueren verhandelt.
Wieso hat Merkel hier ein großes Interesse dieses Ding unbedingt noch in dieser Legilaturperiode durchzubringen?
Wieso wird bei sowas nicht das Volk mit ins Boot geholt?
Wer von den Parteien die ja den Regierungsauftrag erhalten haben, hat 2013 irgendwas groß von TTIP erwaehnt?!
Selbst wenn sich 250 000 Menschen zu einer Demo zusammenfinden, wird darueber nur nebenbei berichtet und die Zahlen auch noch nach unten korrigiert?

Und da wundert ihr euch wieso Leute politikverdrossen sind oder fuer eine aufkeimende Partei ala AfD, die erstmal gegen sind, empfaenglich sind?

Wenn schon nicht die Menschen auf die Straße gehen, ist dann nicht eine Wahlbeteiligung von unter 50% ein Zeichen?
Sind Wahlen ueberhaupt zulaessig mit solch einer geringen Wahlbeteiligung?


----------



## lunaticx (10. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Scheinbar scheint es nie in deinen Kopf gelangt zu sein, aber die AfD ist nicht gleich NSDAP, auch wenn man ihr "Programm" nicht mögen muss.
> Vieleicht solltest du dich erstmal mit denn Merkmalen der NSDAP beschäftigten bevor du eine konservative Rechtspopulistische Partei mit einer Nationalsozialistischen gleichstellen willst.



Achso ? Daher gibt es im Wahlprogramm der AFD und dem 25-Punkte-Programm der NSDAP nur rein zufällig offensichtliche Überschneidungen ...


----------



## der-sack88 (10. März 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Wir brauchen eine neue Partei, neue Sozialdemokraten die diesen Namen auch verdienen.



Was hält dich davon ab, die Linke zu wählen? Für mich sind die zumindest zum Teil schon sozialdemokratisch, und spätestens wenn sie sich in einer Regierung auf Kompromisse einlassen müssten hätte man eine legitime Nachfolgerpartei für die Lücke, die die SPD gelassen hat.
Denn es gilt: wer eine Alternative zur aktuellen Politik sucht, muss nicht automatisch die AfD wählen. Auch zu der gibt es Alternativen.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Wer in einer Demokratie keine anderen Meinungen zulassen will, nur weil diese nicht links genug sind.... ach lassen wir das.




Jede Meinung ist zugelassen, genau wie jede Gegenmeinung zu diesen Meinungen. Wer sich dermaßen auf Populismus verlässt wie die AfD zur Zeit muss mit Gegenwind und Kritik rechnen. Wenn man dann so dünnhäutig reagiert und behauptet, "seine Meinung sei nicht zugelassen", kann man vielleicht seine Thesen nicht mit Argumenten untermauern?
Im Ernst, ich sehe momentan wirklich keinen Grund, hier die Selbstmitleidsschiene zu fahren. Die AfD ist zu den Wahlen zugelassen und darf gewählt werden. Also ist die Meinung auch zugelassen. Selbst das "Flüchtlinge an der Grenze erschießen" ist schließlich zugelassen, nur müssen bzw. mussten die beiden Damen mit der entsprechenden Kritik und dem Gegenwind leben, was ebenso zulässig ist.
So ist das nun mal mit der Meinungsfreiheit...





Verminaard schrieb:


> Wer von den CDU Waehlern hat denn 2013 geahnt was Merkel 2015 so mal eben ganz alleine entscheidet?
> Oder die Mehrwertsteuererhoehung mit der SPD.
> Das hat nichts mehr mit Regierungsauftrag einer demokratischen Wahl zu tun.
> 
> ...




Merkel entscheidet nichts alleine. 
Zeigt sich doch gut darin, dass sie immer irgendeinen Schuldigen findet, der ihre Fehler mitträgt und gehen muss.

So ist das nun mal mit der Demokratie, sobald Koalitionen nötig werden sind auch Kompromisse nötig. Über den Mindestlohn hätten dann eben andere geschimpft, wenn er nicht gekommen wäre, der war wenn ich mich recht entsinne einer der zentralen Punkte der SPD. Dann wären eben diese Wähler enttäuscht nicht mehr zur Wahl gegangen, wenn man deiner Logik folgt. Gut, wenn man sich die Ergebnisse der SPD anguckt, hätte das auch keinen Unterschied mehr gemacht...
In diesen Fällen macht man es sich mit diesen Ausreden zu leicht. Wer von seiner "Stammpartei" enttäuscht ist kann immer anders wählen. Ich habe bei den letzten Landtagswahlen auch die Grünen gewählt und werde wieder wählen gehen, obwohl die meine Stimme mit der Koalition mit der CDU missbraucht haben. Nur eben nicht die Grünen.
Nebenbei musste ich feststellen, dass viele, die sehr stark politisch interessiert sind, ihre Stimmen viel mehr verteilen. Mein PoWi-Lehrer hat damals mal gesagt, bis auf die FDP hat er jede Partei schon gewählt, bei meinen Kumpels, die Politikwissenschaften studieren bzw. studiert haben ist es ähnlich... wenn man dagegen die gerade wegsterbenden Stammwähler sieht, die einfach aus Tradition ihr Kreuzchen da machen, wo Mutti und Vati es ihnen beigebracht haben...
Nicht zur Wahl gehen ist in Ordnung. Ich kanns nicht nachvollziehen, aber gut. Nicht zu Wahl gehen und danach rumheulen ist aber nicht in Ordnung. Und nur darum ging es ja in dem zitierten Post.





Verminaard schrieb:


> Eine Sache noch.
> Wieso wird so etwas WICHTIGES fuer uns ALLE wie das TTIP hinter verschlossenen Tueren verhandelt.
> Wieso hat Merkel hier ein großes Interesse dieses Ding unbedingt noch in dieser Legilaturperiode durchzubringen?
> Wieso wird bei sowas nicht das Volk mit ins Boot geholt?
> ...




TTIP ist ja noch mal eine ganz andere Geschichte. Komplett absurd, von vorne bis hinten. Zeigt nur, wie wirtschaftshörig die aktuellen Politik ist. Wirtschaft geht vor Gesellschaft. Das mit dem dicken Siggi gerade ein SPD-Politiker so für TTIP wirbt und damit die Drecksarbeit für Mutti macht tut sicher jedem Sozialdemokraten in der Seele weh.
Wenn man sich aber mal die Punkte der AfD anguckt (Mindestlohn weg, Steuererleichterung für Spitzenverdiener) stellt sie zumindest in einigen Punkten auch die Wirtschaft vor den Bürger, deshalb wundere ich mich schon, warum Leute für die AfD empfänglich sind, auch wenn die Suche nach Alternativen natürlich wie gesagt selbstverständlich ist. Da z.B. die Linke von den Problemen kaum bis gar nicht profitieren kann schließe ich daraus, dass es um die immer krassere Schere zwischen Arm und Reich, die immer mehr prekär Beschäftigten und generell die Wirtschaftsmarionetten an der Regierung gar nicht geht, sondern dass sich der Erfolg der AfD schlicht und einfach auf ihr "Grenzen dicht" zurückführen lässt.


----------



## Rolk (10. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> ...Sagte die Roth mal nicht: da muss man auch mal gegen den Waehler entscheiden?...



Ausser dieser dummen Nuss haben das schon ganz andere gesagt. So direkt und nicht durch die Blumen war es zuletzt wohl der Altmaier, in einem Interview.


----------



## Verminaard (10. März 2016)

*der-sack88* Meinungsfreiheit? Auf jeden Fall.
Kritik? Auch gerne, sollte konstruktiv sein.
Staendige Vergleiche mit den Nazis bzw. in den gleichen Topf werfen?
Selbst du bringst wieder eine Aussage die so nur die Storch gebracht hat. Das die nicht ganz dicht ist, ist eine andere Sache.
Wieso muss das Alles sein? Ich dachte die AfD hat kaum irgendwelche politischen relevanten Sachen im Programm?
Wuerde es dann nicht reichen, sich darauf zu fokkusieren und so die AfD zu "entlarven"?
Was sollen die Gewaltuebergriffe bei AfD-Kundgebungen/Versammlungen?

Ist doch gut das sich hier Gegner zusammenfinden. Aber Gewalt? Das laesst doch die ganzen Gegenaktionen verpuffen.
Man fuehlt sich moralisch besser, aber um das zu unterstreichen verpruegel ich den vermeintlich schlechten Menschen?
Komm jetzt nicht mit Einzelfaelle und son Kram. 
Es heißt ja auch immer wer sich mit den Rechten in ein Boot setzt braucht sich nicht wundern.
Gilt fuer die linken Chaoten und Krawallmacher aber genauso.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja, du meinst so "legitime Mehrheiten" wie in Frankfurt, wo bei den jüngsten Kommunalwahlen nur 37,5% aller Wahlberechtigten ihre Stimmen abgegeben haben?



Was bei Kommunalwahlen nicht ungewöhnlich ist.
Die Bürger interessieren sich schlicht nicht mehr für die Politik um die Ecke.
Ist bei mir im Dorf nicht anders. Das ist CDU Hochburg, seit 50 Jahren oder so.
Ist also völlig wurscht, was du wählst, es kommt immer ein CDU Politiker durch. Daher gehen viele erst gar nicht mehr zur Wahl -- mich eingeschlossen.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was bei Kommunalwahlen nicht ungewöhnlich ist.
> Die Bürger interessieren sich schlicht nicht mehr für die Politik um die Ecke.
> Ist bei mir im Dorf nicht anders. Das ist CDU Hochburg, seit 50 Jahren oder so.
> Ist also völlig wurscht, was du wählst, es kommt immer ein CDU Politiker durch. Daher gehen viele erst gar nicht mehr zur Wahl -- mich eingeschlossen.



Bei meiner Oma von mütterlicher Seite haben sie es nach über 20 Jahren CDU Regierung in der Stadt jetzt endlich mal geschaft einen unabhängigen Kanidaten zum Bürgermeister zu wählen und siehe da, nach über 20 Jahren städtischen Niedergangs und das geht nicht und dafür ist kein Geld da, geht da endlich doch mal was.
Die Innenstadt wurde saniert, das Gewerbegebiet hat man endlich verkauft bekommen, sowie diverse andere Gebäude die in städtischer Hand waren und wo über unzählige Jahre nichts passiert war. Man hat es geschaft neue Geschäfte in die Innenstandt zu locken und die Schulden begonnen abzubauen.
In 3 Jahren ist da mit einem unabhängigen Kanidaten mehr passiert als in 20 Jahren CDU.

Man muss sich nur mal trauen die vollgefressenen Altparteien mit einem Arschtritt aus denn Ämtern zu befördern.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2016)

richtig, macht aber eben niemand. Die Leute, die seit Kindheitstagen immer das gleiche wählen, sind in der Mehrheit.
Das ist eben diese Leute, meist um 60 oder älter, die die Volksparteien wählen, egal was sie machen oder nicht machen.
Diese Generation muss erst aussterben, damit Bewegung in den Apparat kommt.
Also, mein Vermutung, noch 30 Jahre und die Volksparteien haben keine feste Wählerschaft mehr wie früher.


----------



## Rolk (10. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was bei Kommunalwahlen nicht ungewöhnlich ist.
> Die Bürger interessieren sich schlicht nicht mehr für die Politik um die Ecke.
> Ist bei mir im Dorf nicht anders. Das ist CDU Hochburg, seit 50 Jahren oder so.
> Ist also völlig wurscht, was du wählst, es kommt immer ein CDU Politiker durch. Daher gehen viele erst gar nicht mehr zur Wahl -- mich eingeschlossen.



Naja, aber irgendwann sollte man solche Zustände durchbrechen. Mein Hamatort war auch jahrzentelang eine SPD geführte Bananenrepublik, aber dann ging alles Raz Faz und die roten Genossen wurden von den Freien Wählern abserviert. Mittlerweile ist sogar die CDU knapp an der SPD vorbei gegangen.


----------



## der-sack88 (10. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> *der-sack88* Meinungsfreiheit? Auf jeden Fall.
> Kritik? Auch gerne, sollte konstruktiv sein.
> Staendige Vergleiche mit den Nazis bzw. in den gleichen Topf werfen?
> Selbst du bringst wieder eine Aussage die so nur die Storch gebracht hat. Das die nicht ganz dicht ist, ist eine andere Sache.
> ...




Das Storch-Zitat war nur das extremste Beispiel dafür, dass populistische Thesen auch Gegenreaktionen hervorrufen und dass sowohl Reaktion als auch Gegenreaktion hier legitim sind.
Nazivergleich finde ich persönlich nicht so wild, rechte Parteien müssen damit leben. Ein Vergleich ist ja nichts schlimmes. Für den gleichen Topf ist die Schnittmenge natürlich noch zu klein.
Auf der anderen Seite wird die Linke ja immer noch als "SED" diffamiert. Gibts überall.
Ich persönlich habe ja auch hier im Thread schon öfter geschrieben, dass ich die AfD bei den Kommunalwahlen dank des nichtvorhandenen Programms für unwählbar gehalten habe, genau wie ich geschrieben habe, warum die Bundes-AfD mMn die falschen Antworten auf die ohne Frage bestehenden Probleme liefert.
Gewalt ist natürlich immer schlecht, aber bei ideologischen Differenzen scheint das üblich zu sein. Sieht man ja auch bei Pegida usw.
Wenn es nach mir ginge würde man den gewalttätigen Kräften einfach mal für einen Tag eine entsprechend große freie Fläche suchen und dann gib ihm, dann hätte sich das Problem mit den Nazis auch schnell gelöst. Die sind ja "in der freien Wildbahn" immer auf die Polizei angewiesen.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Ist doch gut das sich hier Gegner zusammenfinden. Aber Gewalt? Das laesst doch die ganzen Gegenaktionen verpuffen.
> Man fuehlt sich moralisch besser, aber um das zu unterstreichen verpruegel ich den vermeintlich schlechten Menschen?
> Komm jetzt nicht mit Einzelfaelle und son Kram.
> Es heißt ja auch immer wer sich mit den Rechten in ein Boot setzt braucht sich nicht wundern.
> Gilt fuer die linken Chaoten und Krawallmacher aber genauso.




Naja, auf die linken Chaoten und Krawallmacher wird vor allem medial schon teils sehr hart eingeprügelt, siehe EZB. Selbst wenn die Krawallmacher gar nicht links sind.
Ich meinte mit meinem Post auch in erster Linie die verbale Auseinandersetzung. Gewalt kann ich in manchen Fällen nachvollziehen, trotzdem darf sie kein Mittel sein. Vor allem auch, weil sie auf Dauer kontraproduktiv ist: die Betroffenen können sich als Märtyrer und Opfer stilisieren (hatte ich ja die Tage schon mal was zu verlinkt), die Täter erreichen politisch nichts. Und alles, was von der neoliberalen "Mitte" abweicht, wird als extremistisch bezeichnet und abgelehnt, auch wenn es am Ende heißt, linke Pazifisten mit unpolitischen Krawalltouristen in einen Topf zu werfen. Ist undifferenziert und bringt keinen weiter.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Naja, aber irgendwann sollte man solche Zustände durchbrechen. Mein Hamatort war auch jahrzentelang eine SPD geführte Bananenrepublik, aber dann ging alles Raz Faz und die roten Genossen wurden von den Freien Wählern abserviert. Mittlerweile ist sogar die CDU knapp an der SPD vorbei gegangen.



Ja, bei uns dauert das eben noch 30 Jahre, bis die Generation ausgestorben ist, die die immer wählen.


----------



## Ich 15 (10. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was bei Kommunalwahlen nicht ungewöhnlich ist.
> Die Bürger interessieren sich schlicht nicht mehr für die Politik um die Ecke.
> Ist bei mir im Dorf nicht anders. Das ist CDU Hochburg, seit 50 Jahren oder so.
> Ist also völlig wurscht, was du wählst, es kommt immer ein CDU Politiker durch. *Daher gehen viele erst gar nicht mehr zur Wahl -- mich eingeschlossen*.


Genau dies ist die falsche Einstellung. Wer zu faul ist 1 mal im Jahr zu wählen braucht sich auch nicht zu beschweren. Sollte bei den etablierten nichts dabei sein wählt man halt eine Protestpartei. Ansonsten werten die Politiker die Enthaltung noch als Zustimmung für ihrer Politik.


Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, bei uns dauert das eben noch 30 Jahre, bis  die Generation ausgestorben ist, die die immer wählen.


Das Problem wird sich auch in Zukunft nicht lösen. Es werden dann vielleicht andere Parteien sein aber Stammwähler gibt es überall. Auf Landes und Bundesebene sind aber dennoch leichter Veränderungen möglich. Dies zeigt die AfD ganz gut oder die CDU in BW. Die ach so uneinholbare CDU steht da nämlich aktuell nur bei 27-28%.(2006: 44%)


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. März 2016)

Hat gestern jemand Maischberger gesehen ?
Die einzigen die in der Runde mal was richtiges gesagt haben waren Gauland und teilweise auch Wagenknecht im Bezug zur Türkei.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Das Problem wird sich auch in Zukunft nicht lösen. Es werden dann vielleicht andere Parteien sein aber Stammwähler gibt es überall. Auf Landes und Bundesebene sind aber dennoch leichter Veränderungen möglich. Dies zeigt die AfD ganz gut oder die CDU in BW. Die ach so uneinholbare CDU steht da nämlich aktuell nur bei 27-28%.(2006: 44%)



Doch, doch, in 30 Jahren hast du ja überwiegend Muslime, die wählen und die wählen was anderes als CDU oder SPD.


----------



## Red-Hood (10. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Doch, doch, in 30 Jahren hast du ja überwiegend Muslime, die wählen und die wählen was anderes als CDU oder SPD.


Ganz sicher. Die lassen sich ihre Kinder nicht verschwulen und werden am traditionellen Familienbild festhalten. 
Hat auch seine Vorteile.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Doch, doch, in 30 Jahren hast du ja überwiegend Muslime, die wählen und die wählen was anderes als CDU oder SPD.



Ja, die wählen dann Erdogan zum Großkalifen von Deutschland und der Türkei.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Ganz sicher. Die lassen sich ihre Kinder nicht verschwulen und werden am traditionellen Familienbild festhalten.
> Hat auch seine Vorteile.



Wie lässt man denn seine Kinder "verschwulen"?


----------



## Red-Hood (10. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie lässt man denn seine Kinder "verschwulen"?


Indem man in der Schule, den Medien und sonst überall erklärt, es sei normal, wenn man nicht unbedingt aufs andere Geschlecht steht. 
Außerdem habe man ja genug Zeit, um das alles auszuprobieren und sich für das Komfortabelste zu entscheiden.

Das sind Dinge, für die es im Islam sehr wenig Toleranz gibt, vor allem bei Leuten aus dem arabischen Kulturkreis.
Teilt ein Deutscher diese Einstellung, würde man ihn direkt als homophob betiteln.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2016)

Was ist das denn für ein Unsinn?
Also echt jetzt.
Glaubst du wirklich an den Quatsch, dass Jungen schwul werden, weil sie Frauenmagazine lesen, sich gut mit Frauen verstehen können und zuhören können und einfühlsam sind?

Dazu kommt noch die Frage, was "normal" ist?
Es gibt Leute, die schlagen ihre Frauen und/oder Kinder und sehen das als "normal" an und wundern sich, wenn man erklärt, dass sich das nicht gehört.


----------



## Sparanus (10. März 2016)

@sack88
Warum ich nicht die Linke wähle? 
Ich traue denen mindestens auf Bundesebene nichts zu. 

Wie gesagt eine SPD wie sie früher war, wäre mein Traum. Es gibt keine Partei die mehr für Deutschland geleistet hat und Opferbereitschaft gezeigt hat. Die heutige SPD ist dagegen ein Trauerspiel. 

Nochmal zur AfD:
Für mich ist sie die Möglichkeit die aktuelle Politik zum besseren zu wenden, nicht durch das was sie tun sondern alleine durch ihr bestehen und den Zugzwang den sie auslöst.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. März 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die heutige SPD ist dagegen ein Trauerspiel.


Mit Schröder ging das los und heute ist die SPD eine tote Partei.
Wenn die SPD wieder Politiker wie Schmidt oder Brandt hätte, ginge es mal wieder vorwärts.


----------



## Two-Face (10. März 2016)

Brandt und Schmidt haben die BRD während des Kalten Krieges regiert, die kannst du mit heutigen Bundespolitikern so nicht vergleichen.


----------



## Threshold (10. März 2016)

Und was von Schmidt zu halten ist, hat man an seinen letzten Äußerungen gut merken können.
Auch so eine Trantasche.


----------



## der-sack88 (10. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Unsinn?
> Also echt jetzt.
> Glaubst du wirklich an den Quatsch, dass Jungen schwul werden, weil sie Frauenmagazine lesen, sich gut mit Frauen verstehen können und zuhören können und einfühlsam sind?
> 
> ...




Früher war es eben "normal", die Schnauze zu halten, wenn man "anders" war. Damit man nicht von den Eltern verprügelt wurde oder in den Knast oder gleich ins ** kam.
Heute darf man drüber reden, also redet man auch drüber. Dass dann angenommen wird, es gibt mehr Homosexuelle, nur weil man öfter davon liest, ist so absurd... die Erde hat sich ja auch schon immer um die Sonne gedreht und nicht erst seit man das  herausgefunden hat.




Sparanus schrieb:


> @sack88
> Warum ich nicht die Linke wähle?
> Ich traue denen mindestens auf Bundesebene nichts zu.
> 
> Wie gesagt eine SPD wie sie früher war, wäre mein Traum. Es gibt keine Partei die mehr für Deutschland geleistet hat und Opferbereitschaft gezeigt hat. Die heutige SPD ist dagegen ein Trauerspiel.




Naja, ich denke schon, dass man die Linke als sozialdemokratische Partei bezeichnen kann. Wenn man ein paar kleine Randströmungen ausblendet.
Ist halt nur die Frage, welcher Parteiflügel am Ende die Bundespolitik bestimmen würde... davon würde sicher einiges abhängen.





Two-Face schrieb:


> Brandt und Schmidt haben die BRD während des Kalten Krieges regiert, die kannst du mit heutigen Bundespolitikern so nicht vergleichen.




Stimmt natürlich. Trotzdem würde einer wie Brandt sicher helfen, z.B. eine gesamteuropäische Lösung zu finden, um alle Flüchtlinge adäquat versorgen zu können.


edit: Warum wird K Z eigentlich zensiert? Test: Konzentrationslager


----------



## -Metallica- (10. März 2016)

Hier stand nix


----------



## efdev (10. März 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> edit: Warum wird K Z eigentlich zensiert? Test: Konzentrationslager



Weil Böses Böses Wort und an unschöne Dinge erinnert so ist das halt


----------



## Sparanus (10. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Brandt und Schmidt haben die BRD während des Kalten Krieges regiert, die kannst du mit heutigen Bundespolitikern so nicht vergleichen.



Naja sie haben die Krisen ihrer Zeit gut gemeistert.


----------



## Two-Face (10. März 2016)

***** und ****** werden ebenfalls zensiert, Adolf Hitler haber nicht mehr, der wurde noch in der alten Forenversion auch gesterned.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Naja sie haben die Krisen ihrer Zeit gut gemeistert.


Stimmt auch wieder, Schmidt hatte bei der Flutkatastrophe das Militär zu Hilfe gerufen, obwohl er keine Befungsnis dafür hatte.
Merkel lässt dagegen die Helfer und Behörden sich weiterhin an den Grenzen und an den Städten aufreiben und kassiert dafür die Lorbeeren.^^


----------



## dippich (10. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was von Schmidt zu halten ist, hat man an seinen letzten Äußerungen gut merken können.
> Auch so eine Trantasche.




Wäre nett, wenn du hier aus dem Thema verschwindest!!!
Solch blöde Kommentare, wie du sie hier abgibst, sind einfach nur dämlich, weltfremd und fern jeglicher Realität[emoji87][emoji86][emoji85].


----------



## efdev (10. März 2016)

dippich schrieb:


> Wäre nett, wenn du hier aus dem Thema verschwindest!!!
> Solch blöde Kommentare, wie du sie hier abgibst, sind einfach nur dämlich, weltfremd und fern jeglicher Realität[emoji87][emoji86][emoji85].



Und dafür noch ein bisschen platz machen um gegen Schule zu wettern ?


----------



## Red-Hood (10. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Was ist das denn für ein Unsinn?
> Also echt jetzt.
> Glaubst du wirklich an den Quatsch, dass Jungen schwul werden, weil sie Frauenmagazine lesen, sich gut mit Frauen verstehen können und zuhören können und einfühlsam sind?
> 
> ...


Nein, ich glaube, dass viele zu Homos werden, weil ihnen erklärt wird, das sei vollkommen normal. Es gibt keine vernünftigen Leitbilder und deswegen werden viele orientierungslos.
Man erklärt ja auch, zwischen Mann und Frau gäbe es nur physiologische Unterschiede und alles andere sei der Zwang gesellschaftlicher Konventionen.
Genau das wird mittlerweile an Kindergärten und Grundschulen gemacht.

Wieso ist das Fernsehen voller Homos, wenn es in echt doch nur auf eine Minderheit zutrifft? Her versucht man falsche Bilder zu erzeugen, um "Toleranz" zu kreieren.
Natürlich macht ein Mädchenheft einen nicht schwul. Habe da auch reingeschaut und wurde es nicht. 

Sich reproduzieren zu wollen und können ist normal. Sich dagegen zu entscheiden nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. März 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Nein, ich glaube, dass viele zu Homos werden, weil ihnen erklärt wird, das sei vollkommen normal.


Glauben und Wissen ist ein großer Unterschied. Dann vermute Du weiter irgend etwa, andere halten sich mehr an wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen zum Thema ....



dippich schrieb:


> Wäre nett, wenn du hier aus dem Thema verschwindest!!!.


Ich habe diesen Beitrag gemeldet, so geht es hier nicht.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. März 2016)

Bei dem Thema "Frühsexualisierung" würde ich es wie es in Sachsen bereits ist beibehalten.
In der Grundschule kommen in der 4. Klasse die Sexualorgane dran, in der 8. Klasse dann "genaueres". 

Daran sehe ich nicht schlechtes.

Es gibt natürlich auch psychologische Unterschiede neben den physiologischen Unterschieden der Geschlechter. Die sind vollkommen natürlich und werten niemanden ab.


----------



## Red-Hood (10. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Glauben und Wissen ist ein großer Unterschied. Dann vermute Du weiter irgend etwa, andere halten sich mehr an wissenschaftliche Untersuchungen zum Thema .....


Die Standardphrase, wenn man selbst keine Quellen hat.
Was ist mit der vermehrten Präsenz Homosexueller im Fernsehen? Ließe sich ohne Aufwand faktisch belegen.


----------



## efdev (10. März 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Die Standardphrase, wenn man selbst keine Quellen hat.
> Was ist mit der vermehrten Präsenz Homosexueller im Fernsehen? Ließe sich ohne Aufwand faktisch belegen.



Mal davon abgesehen das es nicht unbedingt zum Thema gehört wo ist das Problem damit? 
Da sich Sexuelle Orientierung doch nicht anerziehen lässt ist es im Endeffekt doch egal


----------



## Red-Hood (10. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Da sich Sexuelle Orientierung doch nicht anerziehen lässt ist es im Endeffekt doch egal


Dazu müsse es halt Studien geben, die zeigen, ob adoptierte Kinder homosexueller Paare eine größere Tendenz haben, homosexuell zu werden.
Diese haben wir noch nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. März 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Die Standardphrase, wenn man selbst keine Quellen hat.


Informiere Dich, bevor Du andere angreifst und absurde Behauptungen aufstellst. Warum sollte ich Allgemeinwissen verlinken? Du stellst merkwürdige Thesen in den Raum, nicht ich .... 



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Dazu müsse es halt Studien geben, die zeigen, ob   adoptierte Kinder homosexueller Paare eine größere Tendenz haben,   homosexuell zu werden.
> Diese haben wir noch nicht.


Die gibt es zuhauf, geh in eine Bibliothek und informiere Dich, bevor Du irgendwas behauptest 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Kinder in homosexuellen Familien sind seelisch starker - bild der wissenschaft



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Was ist mit der vermehrten Präsenz Homosexueller im Fernsehen? Ließe sich ohne Aufwand faktisch belegen.


Was soll damit sein? Früher wurden die Menschen  ausgegrenzt und verhaftet, in Deutschland war Homosexualität bis 1994 strafbar, heute wird es langsam etwas weniger, aber gerade für Männer ist es weiterhin ein tabu Thema und Karrierekiller. Es gibt immer noch Menschen, die anderen ihre Normen ausdrücken wollen. 

Und genau darum werden auch vom überwiegenden Teil der Bevölkerung Pegida und AfD abgelehnt, weil deren homophobe Grundstimmung unerträglich in einer freien Gesellschaft ist.


----------



## -Metallica- (10. März 2016)

Hier stand nix


----------



## efdev (10. März 2016)

-Metallica- schrieb:


> Ihr müsst diese Thematik nüchtern betrachten, so nach dem Motto: "Leben - und Leben lassen". (Lesben / Schwule)
> 
> Was geht es die allgemeinheit an, was jeder einzelne  in Privaten 4 Wänden für Sexpraktiken vollführt ? Antwort: Es dürfte uns scheissegal sein.



Auch außerhalb der 4 Wände außer Dinge die eh verboten sind  oder sollen schwule öffentlich nicht zeigen dürfen das sie schwul sind :O


----------



## Red-Hood (10. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und genau darum werden auch vom überwiegenden Teil der Bevölkerung Pegida und AfD abgelehnt, weil deren homophobe Grundstimmung unerträglich in einer freien Gesellschaft ist.


So lange dürfen Homosexuelle noch gar keine Kinder adoptieren und nun ab auf ignore mit dir.



-Metallica- schrieb:


> Ihr müsst diese Thematik nüchtern betrachten, so nach dem Motto: "Leben - und Leben lassen". (Lesben / Schwule)
> Was geht es die allgemeinheit an, was jeder einzelne  in Privaten 4 Wänden für Sexpraktiken vollführt ? Antwort: Es dürfte uns scheissegal sein.


Sehe ich auch nicht anders.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und genau darum werden auch vom überwiegenden Teil der Bevölkerung Pegida und AfD abgelehnt, weil deren homophobe Grundstimmung unerträglich in einer freien Gesellschaft ist.


Das stimmt nicht. 
Die meisten in der AfD lehnen Homophobie ab. Es gibt aber auch in der AfD einige Ausnahmen, aber die sind in der CDU/CSU auch oft genug vorhanden.
Die AfD hat sogar einen homosexuellen Abgeordneten in Bremen.

Ich bin übrigens auch gegen ein Adoptionsrecht für homosexuelle Paare (aber aus anderen Gründen), wenn sie aber heiraten wollen sollen sie es dürfen. Ich sehe da keine Probleme.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. März 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> So lange dürfen Homosexuelle noch gar keine Kinder adoptieren


Und wieviele tausend Kinder leben in einem Haushalt mit Menschen mit eingetragener Lebensgemeinschaft?   

Das wird hier immer schlimmer ...


----------



## -Metallica- (10. März 2016)

Hier stand nix


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. März 2016)

-Metallica- schrieb:


> ... solange sie andere Leute in Ruhe lassen. Sollen sie machen was sie wollen.-....


Es sind doch im wesentlichen Männer, die Frauen belästigen, oder ? Das ist das wesentliche Problem.
Von Schwulen werden Frauen nicht belästigt und Lesben wissen sich zu benehmen.


----------



## efdev (10. März 2016)

-Metallica- schrieb:


> @efdev,
> 
> mir pers. ist es egal, ob irgenwelche Typen Händehaltend oder Küssend in der Öffentlichkeit sind, solange sie andere Leute in Ruhe lassen. Sollen sie machen was sie wollen.
> 
> Wenn aber Leute zu freizügig sind in der Öffentlichkeit -und gar meinen, ohne Sinn und Verstand es auf die Spitze zu treiben etc. - das ist definitiv too much und ein Fall für die Polizei.



Gilt aber für beide Seiten  ist mir da ziemlich egal ob das Homosexuelle oder Heterosexuelle sind die vor mir Pimpern ich brauch beides nicht 
Kinder sind sowieso ne Sache für sich wobei es für viele bestimmt nicht schlimmer werden kann wenn die eh schon im Heim sitzen


----------



## DarkScorpion (10. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es sind doch im wesentlichen Männer, die Frauen belästigen, oder ? Das ist das wesentliche Problem.
> Von Schwulen werden Frauen nicht belästigt und Lesben wissen sich zu benehmen.


Und es sind meist Frauen die Männer belästigen. 

Was willst du uns damit also sagen?

Aber zu dem Thema homosexualität. 

Mir persönlich ist es egal, wer was mit wem macht. Und an Red Hood Homosexualität wird nicht an erzogen oder so. Es ist eine Sexuelle Neigung. So wie du eventuell auf groß busige Blondinen oder was auch immer stehst


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Du hast schon Recht, es war absehbar, dass nicht jedes Land zusehen wird wie man illegal in sein Land eindringt und mit der Türkei haben sie sich ein denkbar schlechtes Pflaster ausgesucht.
> 
> Auf der einen Seite tragisch, auf der anderen vielleicht notwendig, wenn man sowas im Bezug auf Menschenleben überhaupt sagen kann - aber vielleicht ist das ein Anstoß an die Flüchtlinge, dass auch sie sich an Regeln halten müssen und nicht randalierend durch ganz Europa ziehen können bis sie ihr Zielland erreicht haben.



Ich weiß nicht ganz, wieso du mich an dieser Stelle zitierst, aber es ging um Personen, die aus einem Kriegsgebiet in die Türkei fliehen wollte und nicht um Personen, die "randalierend durch Europa" gezogen sind und "illegal" irgendwo eindringen wollten.
Gehts genau genommen in diesem ganzen Thread nicht...




Red-Hood schrieb:


> Weil die Vollidioten aus jedem, der an einer Pegida-Veranstaltung oder deren Ablegern teilnehmen möchte, einen Faschisten machen?
> Es gab genug Berichte darüber, wie vermeintliche Faschisten von diesem asozialen Pack verprügelt wurden.
> Dass diese Menschen regelmäßig auf Polizisten eindreschen, sollte bekannt sein, oder etwa nicht?



Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, wovon du sprichst. Eben ging es um den weiten Kreis aller Personen, die sich gegen Faschismus engangieren und wer sich warum von diesen auf offener Straße bedroht fühlen muss. Jetzt faselst du von "Vollidioten", "asozialem Pack" und "regelmäßig auf Polizisten eindreschen", was bezogen auf die überwältigende Mehrheit erstgenannter Gruppe schlicht Beleidigungen und Unterstellungen sind.




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und was sollen wir da machen ? Sollen wir selbst in den Krieg ziehen und uns in einen Guerillakrieg abschlachten lassen ?
> Oder das ganze Land mit Bomben einäschern, damit es keinen einzigen Kämpfer mehr gibt ?
> 
> Die Syrier müssen den Krieg selbst beenden.



Wie wäre es, wenn wir aufhören mit denen Geschäfte zu machen, die den Krieg finanzieren?
Ist ja nicht so, als würden die Kampfhandlungen aus dem gigantischen BIP Syriens finanziert werden...




Dennisth schrieb:


> Doch stellst du und dann auch noch falsch. Es gibt die eine "Fraktion", die gerne die Grenzen offen hält und denkt es würden nur gute Leute kommen und singt "Ich mach die Welt wie sie mir gefällt". Klar wäre es schön, wenn wir, wie in Star Trek, keine Gewalt, Armut usw. hätten, aber wir sind hier nicht in einem Film oder einer Serie.
> Dann gibt es noch die Fraktion die temporäre Grenzschließungen verlangt inkl. Identifikation von nicht EU-Bürgern. Ich frage mich noch immer, wo da genau die Waffengewalt genutzt werden soll.



Sorry, diese Frage kann ich dir auch nicht beantworten. Wenn es darum geht, dass Personen an der temporär geschlossenen Grenze erschossen wurden und du dich fragst, wo es an (temporär) geschlossenen Grenzen zu Waffengewalt kommen könnte, dann bin ich mit meinen Erklärfähigkeiten wirklich am Ende.



> Wieso müssen wir (die Großmächte) eigentlich immer für andere die Kohlen aus dem Feuer holen?



Weil sie sie reingeschmissen haben.


----------



## Nightslaver (10. März 2016)

lunaticx schrieb:


> Achso ? Daher gibt es im Wahlprogramm der AFD und dem 25-Punkte-Programm der NSDAP nur rein zufällig offensichtliche Überschneidungen ...



Tipp für dich, das S und das A in NSDAP standen da nicht völlig ohne Grund im Namen der Partei, auch wenn diese politische Ausrichtung wohl verschwindend war im Vergleich zur restlichen Politik. 
Trotz allem, pass lieber auf das du nicht noch rausfindest das es nicht nur im Programm der AfD entfernte "Paralellen" zur NSDAP gibt sondern auch in dem von CDU / CSU und auch dem der SPD gab / gibt, sind das deswegen auch alles Nazis und unwählbar?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (10. März 2016)

AfD und NPD scheinen zu fusionieren, wenn ich das hier richtig verstehe: AfD und NPD schliessen sich zu NfDAP zusammen


----------



## ruyven_macaran (10. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> In meinen Augen gehört die Türkei nicht in die EU, da sind wir uns einig!
> Aber die Türkei muss in dieser Krise als Partner eine Option sein.
> Ob Merkel die Türkei "hofiert" würde ich nicht unterschreiben, aber ihr Treffen scheint etwas gebracht zu haben:



Der Türkei werden Milliarden zugesprochen, die Angliederung an die EU wird beschleunigt, über die Rückschritte in Sachen Demokratie und Rechtsstaatlichkeit wird geschwiegen - und dafür hat die Türkei bislang gar keine längerfristig wirkungsvollen Zusagen gemacht.
"Hofieren" ist in der Tat der falsche Ausdruck, dass sind eher missglückte Bestechungsversuche, bei denen man nur zahlt und nichtmal was bekommt...




aloha84 schrieb:


> Damit wird ein riesiger Anreiz der die Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge antreibt in die EU zu kommen egalisiert, da sie wissen, dass sie wieder in die Türkei abgeschoben werden.
> Somit hätte man "nur" noch die syrischen Kriegsflüchtlinge, welche verteilt werden könnten.
> 
> Dass das nicht "einfach so" von allen durchgewunken wird, sollte klar sein......aber es ist eine neue Situation.



Der Anteil der syrischen Kriegsflüchtlinge zumindest in Deutschland liegt bei über 50%, gut ein weiteres Viertel sind irakische oder afgahnische Flüchtlinge. Und diejenigen, die wir derzeit tatsächlich zurückschicken, kommen meist aus dem Balkan - also gar nicht über die Türkei. Natürlich ist in diesen Zahlen auch eine Dunkelziffer von Leuten enthalten, die falsche Angaben machen - aber das wird Erdogan egal sein. Wenn er ihnen nur glauben muss, damit er sie in die EU abschieben kann, wird er genau das machen. Unterm Strich haben wir dann ein Einsparpotential von vielleicht 10-15% und das wird sich nicht einmal umsetzen lassen, denn:
Nirgendwo steht, dass Erdogan die "falschen" Flüchtlinge inhaftieren oder irgendwo in ihre Herkunftsländer zurückbringen muss (die Probleme dabei wären auch die gleichen, die wir haben: Man weiß nicht wohin). Er nimmt sie zurück, setzt sie in der Türkei auf die Straße, einen Monat stehen sie wieder in Europa, Erdogan nimmt sie wieder zurück und schickt den nächsten Kontigentflüchtling in die EU. Unterm Strich riesige Vorteile für die Türkei, fast keine Wirkung für die EU.




Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ich hab das bislang so interpretiert, dass die Verweigerungshaltung gegen alle Flüchtlinge geht, nicht nur gegen Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge und Unregistrierte. Aber es könnte in der Tat sein, dass der Vorschlag der Türkei die von der EU zu übernehmende Flüchtlingsmenge erheblich zusammenschrumpft, so dass ein Verteilungsschlüssel für die Länder der EU, die sich bislang verweigern, annehmbar erscheint und sie darauf einsteigen. Zu hoffen wäre das ja.



Die meisten EU-Länder haben sich geweigert, auch nur ein paar 100 Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen. Selbst im günstigsten Fall geht es hier um ettliche 10 bis 100000 pro Land. Das wird auf diesem Wege gar nichts, zumal kleinere Zahlen an Symbolpolitik rein gar nichts ändern. Und z.B. Polen nimmt garantiert nicht deswegen keine 1000 Flüchtlinge auf, weil dadurch das BIP zusammenbrechen würde oder weil die Bevölkerung dann mit 0,00001% katastrophal überfremdet wurde. Da geht es um Symbolpolitik: Polen will nicht helfen. Gar nicht. Egal ob 1, 100, 10000 oder 10000000 Flüchtlinge hilfe brauchen.
Die einzige Methoden, solche Positionen aufzuweichen ist Druck innerhalb der EU, von außen kann man das nicht ändern.




Dennisth schrieb:


> Ganz großes Kino. Da wird in dem Artikel von einer Hochrechnung gesprochen. Mal davon abgesehen, dass dieser Artikel von 2013 ist und die Quelle von 2010 sind doch einige elementare Fehler drin:
> Es kommen Statistisch gesehen 2010 auf 100.000 Einwohner 9,4 sexuelle Nötigungen und Vergewaltigungen. Als Info: sexuelle Nötigung kann vieles heißen und muss nicht mit der Vergewaltigung überein stimmen. Die tolle Seite fasst es aber zusammen und ...



... und steht damit in trauriger Tradiation der Berichterstattung und vor allem der Diskussion über Köln und über "Flüchtlinge" in Deutschland 



Verminaard schrieb:


> Die hast du vergessen  Karte der Einzelfalle™
> 
> Japp die Straftaten der Rechten. Terrorakte usw.
> Von wieviel hat die Presse geschrieben?`200, 300, 400?
> ...



Ich hoffe, du wirst diese löbliche Haltung beibehalten, wenn es das nächste Mal um Straftaten geht, bei denen ein Migrant der Tat verdächtigt wird. In der Vergangenheit gab es da irgendwie null Differenzierung bzw. sofortige Pauschalverurteilungen ganzer Menschengruppen...




Dennisth schrieb:


> Link bitte, denn ich finde über Google nichts zu dem Thema.



In den ersten 10 Sekunden habe ich das hier gefunden, aber die Zahlen zum Drogenerfahrungen ähneln sich alle sehr stark. Kein Wunder bei einem so verbreiteten Thema.
Cannabis-Legalisierung: Jeder zweite Deutsche will Cannabis-Konsum erlauben

Nicht verwechseln darf man damit halt die regelmäßigen Konsumenten - genauso wie aktive Kriminelle etwas anderes sind, als Personen die einmalig, ggf. sogar in einer Notsituation oder aus Unwissenheit, gegen ein Geset verstoßen haben. Leider wird die von ersteren verursachte hohe Quote von Taten gerne mit der auf letztere zurückgehenden hohen Quote von Tätern vermischt.
Aber wenn man 1000000 Leuten 10000 je eine Tat begangen haben und weitere 100 je 100 Taten, dann haben sind eben weder "1% gefährliche Kriminelle" noch "1 Tat pro 50 Personen" das echte Problem, sondern 0,01% Intensivtäter. Alzu oft müssen am Ende aber 1000000 unter der Reaktion auf Ereignisse leiden 




Bester_Nick schrieb:


> In Griechenland wollen die Flüchtlinge ja nicht bleiben. Deswegen würden sie wohl wieder gehen, WENN alle Routen dicht sind.



Die Flüchtlinge sind nicht auf dauer-ANTI-Kurs wie die NfDAPler (danke an den Postillon für diese Zusammenfassung ) und wollen ""nicht in XY bleiben"". Die Flüchtlinge wollen irgendwohin, wo sie eine Zukunft für sich sehen. Die haben sie nicht in syrischen Bombentrichtern, nicht in unterversorgten türkischen Lagern und auch nicht im griechischen Schlamm. Wenn eine jetzt vorhanden Route dicht machst, dann werden sie zwar "gehen", aber nicht "nach Hause" (denn das gibts nicht mehr) sondern die nächste Route entlang, von der sie sich irgend eine Besserung der Zustände erhoffen. Und ihre aktuellen Zustände sind zum Teil mittelfristig lebensbedrohlich, das heißt es gibt verdammt viele Dinge die im Vergleich zum jetzigen Zustand ein Fortschritt wären.




der-sack88 schrieb:


> Wie auch immer, die Zahl ist erschreckend hoch.
> Gerade deshalb ist das Verbotsverfahren gegen die NPD aktuell erfolgsversprechend, obwohl in der Vergangenheit anders entschieden wurde:



In der Vergangenheit wurde gar nicht entschieden. Es wurde eingestellt, weil das vorgelegte Beweismaterial unbrauchbar war. Eine Beurteilung der Handlungen der NPD hat nie stattgefunden, da musste man also auch nicht auf eine Verschärfung warten. (Auch wenn es aktuell natürlich deutlich leichter sein wird, gewalttätige Aktivitäten im NPD-Umfeld aufzuzeigen)


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (10. März 2016)

Sind bei Maybritt Illner wieder mal bezahlte Klatscher wie letztens für Maas zu Gast ?


----------



## Sparanus (10. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> AfD und NPD scheinen zu fusionieren, wenn ich das hier richtig verstehe: AfD und NPD schliessen sich zu NfDAP zusammen


Zur Info, die AfD will deswegen gegen die NPD klagen  und ja ich hab gesehen, dass du den Postillion verlinkt hast und keine der echten Meldungen zu dem Thema.


----------



## Red-Hood (10. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich hab ehrlich gesagt keine Ahnung, wovon du sprichst. Eben ging es um den weiten Kreis aller Personen, die sich gegen Faschismus engangieren und wer sich warum von diesen auf offener Straße bedroht fühlen muss. Jetzt faselst du von "Vollidioten", "asozialem Pack" und "regelmäßig auf Polizisten eindreschen", was bezogen auf die überwältigende Mehrheit erstgenannter Gruppe schlicht Beleidigungen und Unterstellungen sind.


Davon, dass Leute von Antifaschisten verprügelt werden, weil sie nur zur PEGIDA Versammlung gehen wollen. Ebenso werden diese Menschen auf ihrem Heimweg abgefangen und verprügelt.
Selbst wenn jemand rassistischen Müll von sich gibt, legitimiert das weder die private Gewaltanwendung gegenüber seiner Person, noch heißt, dass er kleine Ausländerkinder verhaut.

So nobel der Kampf und das Engagement gegen Rassismus auch sein mag, ist das wohl indiskutabel. 
Genau von diesem Verhalten distanziert sich auch der nicht so radikale Teil dieses Personenkreises nicht. Wieso auch?
Politiker der Grünen und Linken ermuntern die Mitglieder ihrer Parteien offiziell, AFD-Wahlplakate abzureißen. Auch eine Unterstellung? Nein, nachgewiesene Tatsache, dass die Antifa daran besonders beteiligt ist.

Bitte sehr. Jemand, der sich widerrechtlich dem gewaltsamen Kampf gegen den IS angeschlossen hat, wird als Held gefeiert.
Nicht, dass ich das Verhalten persönlich verwerflich finde, dennoch sieht so keine Distanzierung von Gewalt aus.
Antifa.de - Internationalist in Rojava getötet


----------



## der-sack88 (10. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> In der Vergangenheit wurde gar nicht entschieden. Es wurde eingestellt, weil das vorgelegte Beweismaterial unbrauchbar war. Eine Beurteilung der Handlungen der NPD hat nie stattgefunden, da musste man also auch nicht auf eine Verschärfung warten. (Auch wenn es aktuell natürlich deutlich leichter sein wird, gewalttätige Aktivitäten im NPD-Umfeld aufzuzeigen)




Danke für die Klarstellung. Ich habe nicht den ganzen Bericht gesehen, es kann auch sein, dass man sich dort auf ein früheres Verfahren bezog. Auch weil oft auf das KPD-Verbot verwiesen wurde.
Mir ist nur in Erinnerung geblieben, dass die Absicht, gegen Demokratie und unseren Staat vorzugehen, nicht ausreicht, sondern dass das Gefahrenpotential anhand konkreter Taten und Drohungen nachgewiesen sein muss. Und das scheint momentan gegeben.


Zum Thema Homo-Ehe und Adoption: wenn man da einschränken will sollte man auch bitte heterosexuelle Eltern dazu zwingen zusammen zu bleiben, bis das letzte Kind volljährig ist. Scheidungen darf es erst danach geben. Denn wenn angeblich bereits von zwei Vätern adoptierte Kinder Nachteile haben können, wie soll es dann erst aussehen, wenn überhaupt nur ein Elternteil da ist?
Ist natürlich nur alles populistischer Mist. Es gibt genug heterosexuelle Eltern, die ihre Kinder totprügeln und sicher auch genug homosexuelle Paare, die sehr gute Adoptiveltern wären.


Achja, der Artikel vom Postillon ist wirklich richtig gut. Beide Zweitstimmen aufteilen...


----------



## Bester_Nick (10. März 2016)

*ruyven_macaran* 

 Ich sehe die Möglichkeit für das erhebliche Zusammenschrumpfen der Flüchtlingszahlen im türkischen Vorschlag darin, dass sich eben kaum ein Flüchtling mehr teuer und gefährlich nach Griechenland schleppen lassen wird, wenn er weiß, dass er dann dort umgehend wieder in die Türkei verschifft wird. Wenn aber kaum Flüchtlinge in Griechenland anlanden, muss die EU auch keine Flüchtlinge wieder in die Türkei zurückschicken und damit auch keine Syrer aus der Türkei importieren, so wie der angedachte Deal mit der Türkei das vorsieht. Diese Berechnung könnte die "Verweigerer" in der EU vielleicht dazu  bringen, sich auf die Übernahme von Kontingenten einzulassen und ihre Zustimmung zum Deal mit der Türkei zu geben.  Aber in dieser Berechnung gibt es zuviele Unbekannte, so dass sie nichts handfestes ist, sondern nur eine optimistische Spekulation. Zusammen mit der Symbolpolitik, die die "Verweigerer" betreiben, halte ich einen Mehrheitsbeschluß für den Deal auch für unwahrscheinlich. 

Und was das Aufweichen der Sympolpolitik angeht, so gibt es dafür innerhalb der EU überhaupt keine Motivation. Das einzige Druckmittel, das in der EU aufgebaut wurde, ist allenfalls die faktische Schließung diverser Grenzen. Und die richtet sich nicht gegen die "Verweigerer", sondern gegen Merkel und ihre Willkommenskultur.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (11. März 2016)

Die geringere Schleuseraktivität könnte ein Faktor werden, aber ich würde mir da keine zu großen Hoffnungen machen. Wenn man noch einmal Zahlen hört, sind fast immer gehoben dreistellige Beträge für Überfahrten im Gespräch - dabei dürften die Investitionen der Schlepper bestenfalls im zweistelligen liegen und wenn man das Boot ein zweites Mal verwenden würde, wäre ggf. der einstellige Bereich machbar. Das heißt ehe die Zahl der Überfahrten aufgrund des schlechten Kosten/Nutzen-Verhältnisses sinkt, würde ich einen Preiskampf erwarten - oder das ausweichen auf Routen, bei denen die Herkunft unklarer ist. Wesentlich effektiver sind da die Anti-Schleppermaßnahmen der türkischen Polizei, aber deren Intensivierung scheint kein großes Thema in der Verhandlungen zu sein.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Wieviel Anschlaege gabs alleine auf die AfD Funktionaere/Mitglieder?



Gute Frage.
Hast du eine Statistik?
Mir fallen spontan 0 Fälle ein, in denen ein Anschlag auf Leib und Leben eines AfD Funktionärs verübt wurde, aber das mag an mir liegen.




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Verminaard schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Japp die Straftaten der Rechten. Terrorakte usw.
> ...





Verminaard schrieb:


> Alle?
> Es sind doch nur (Kriegs)Fluechtlinge zu uns gekommen, oder ist das doch nicht so?



Naja, immerhin 1-2 Tage wurde die Rechtsstaatlichkeit anerkannt. Da besteht ja noch Hoffnung, dass in Zukunft auch mal nicht-Deutschen so etwas wie grundsätzliche Rechtsprinzipien zugestanden werden.




DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Du weist aber auch das diese Länder sehr strenge Einwanderungsgesetze haben. Und nicht Wie Deutschland (so ziemlich eines der letzten Länder) welches keine Einwanderungsgesetze in diesem Sinne hat.



Spielst du damit auf die alte PEGIDA-Forderung an, dass Deutschland zusätzlich zu Flüchtlingen, Fachkräften, EU-Bürgern und Angehörigen auch noch Einwanderer reinlassen sollte, gar aktiv ins Land holen?




Verminaard schrieb:


> Was ich nicht glauben mag, wie hier schon oefters behauptet, das Dokumente großflaechig gestohlen worden sind. Aber zeitgleich andere Wertsachen unangetastet blieben. Das ist Unfug.



Wurde hier nie behauptet. Es wurde gesagt, dass so etwas vorkommt und dass es gar nicht mal so unwahrscheinlich ist, dass Papiere bei einem Diebstahl verloren gehen. Zur Quote von Diebstählen auf den Fluchtrouten hat meines Wissens nach niemand etwas gesagt und sie ist eigentlich auch egal. Solange auch nur einem einzigen legitimen Flüchtling die Papiere gestohlen wurden, ist jedes Gesetzt, dass diesem Unschuldigen sein Recht auf ein Asylverfahren verweigert, sehr kritisch zu betrachten.




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Als Protestpartei gegen "Alles" fingen auch die Linken und Grünen an. Wie du schon gesagt hast es wird sich erst bei den übernächsten Wahlen zeigen, wie sich die AfD dann entwickelt hat.



Kleine politische Auffrischung zu Zeiträumen, die den Horizont aktuellen Populismusses übersteigen:
Die Grünen haben angefangen als ein Zusammenschluss von Parteien, die unter anderem für Abrüstung, für Atomausstieg, für Frauenrechte und für Umweltschutz wahren.
Die Linke ist ein Zusammenschluss aus der PDS, die alles andere als eine Protestpartei war (wenn auch auf Bundesebene vor allem "gegen" Kaptialismus) und der WASG, die für Arbeitnehmerrechte und sozialen Ausgleich in der Gesellschaft war. (deutlich weniger "für", ähnlich wenig Bundesregierungsbeteiligung für die Linke)

zum Vergleich:
Das einzige "für", dass ich von der AfD bislang gehört habe, war "für Waffeneinsatz gegen Flüchtlinge". Und selbst das wollte man dann hinterher nicht gesagt haben.




Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ich finde, wir brauchen eine wahrhaft konservative Partei, die unsere Werte bewahrt, und zwar ohne dabei übertrieben nationalistisch zu sein. Eine Partei, die asylkritisch ist, aber zugleich sinnvolle Zuwanderung fördert. Eine Partei, die den Spagat zwischen Patriotismus und Pluralismus macht. Die auch proeuropäisch ist, aber sich nicht zum Anführer der EU aufschwingt und dem Mehrheitswillen verweigert. Mit so einer Partei hätten wir keine Probleme mit Pegida, der AfD und der Migration im Allgemeinen.



Nö. Mit so einer Partei hätten wir nur noch ein Problem:
Wahlversprechen, die unmöglich zusammen realisiert werden können.



> Den Nationalsozialisten wurde seinerzeit auch das Mandat vom Volk erteilt.



Jein. Sie hatten Mandate im Reichstag, aber der Machtergreifung gingen Repressalien gegen demokratische Kräfte vorraus, nur eine Minderheit des Volkes (nämlich die, die dafür waren) konnten ihre Meinung zur Machtübernahme einfließen lassen. "Legitimation" in einer Demokratie sieht anders aus.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Wie will man sich als Ottonormalmichel orientieren, wenn eh immer irgendwie entschieden wird.
> Klar kann man hier laut rumtoesen, das sich die Leute mit den Wahlprogrammen auseinandersetzen sollen usw.
> Ja wieviel davon wird angegangen? Wieviel davon faellt irgendwelchen Koalitionsverhandlungen zum Opfer, welche man als Waehler absolut nicht beeinflussen kann?



Die meisten etablierten Parteien setzen in ihren Wahlprogrammen ziemlich klare Prioritäten (die Linke weniger). Einige weitere verwenden passende Formulierungen (mein Lieblingsbeispiel ist "die FDP macht [Wirtschaftsförderung]" und "die FDP befürwortet [Umweltschutz]"). Wenn bei einer Partei offensichtlich unvereinbare Versprechen ohne Konzept und Priorisierung nebeneinander stehen, ist das i.d.R. typischer Populismus und wer so etwas wählt, ist selber schuld. (wäre mir bei SPD und CDU aber noch nicht aufgefallen. Zugegebenermaßen lese ich die Wahlprogramme letzterer eher selten, weil ich sie mich so schon mehr als genug ankotzen)



> Als ob einige CDU Waehler so sehr fuer den Mindestlohn gewesen waeren. Autobahnmaut auch so ein Thmea (wobei da wussten die wahrscheinlich schon im Vorfeld das das ein langwieriger Prozess wird).
> Laesst sich beliebig fortfuehren.



Autobahnmaut war ein Schnellschuss von Dobrinth ohne umsetzbares Konzept. Da musste man nicht mal ins Wahlprogramm gucken, dass stand in allen Medien. Wer trotzdem CSU wählt... 



> Eine Sache noch.
> Wieso wird so etwas WICHTIGES fuer uns ALLE wie das TTIP hinter verschlossenen Tueren verhandelt.
> Wieso hat Merkel hier ein großes Interesse dieses Ding unbedingt noch in dieser Legilaturperiode durchzubringen?
> Wieso wird bei sowas nicht das Volk mit ins Boot geholt?
> ...



Ja, da wunder ich mich. Wenn es einen stört, dass die Regierungsparteien TTIP hinter verschlossenen Türen verhandeln und wenn es zwei Oppositionsparteien gibt, die sowohl auf Bundes- als auch EU-Ebene vehement dagegen protestieren und alle ihre spärlichen Rechtsmittel einsetzen, um irgendwie etwas zu ändern, wieso ignoriert man dann diese Anti-TTIP-Parteien und wird stattdessen für Parteien empfänglich, der das Thema TTIP im Großen und Ganzen scheißegal ist?
Wäre mir neu, dass die AfD die die Grenzen für Waren aus den USA schließen möchte. Da kommt immer nur Flüchtlinge, Flüchtlinge, Flüchtlinge.



> Sind Wahlen ueberhaupt zulaessig mit solch einer geringen Wahlbeteiligung?



Sind sie. Wir haben keine Wahlpflicht und wenn der Souverän der Meinung ist, der aktuelle Kurs wäre so toll, dass er nicht aktiv werden muss, dann läuft halt alles so weiter wie bisher.




Threshold schrieb:


> Doch, doch, in 30 Jahren hast du ja überwiegend Muslime, die wählen und die wählen was anderes als CDU oder SPD.



Würde ich nicht darauf wetten. Die CDU ist in den letzten Jahren deutlich häufiger konservativ denn christlich aktiv gewesen und gerade unter den Migranten in zweiter oder dritter Generation hast du viele konservative Einstellungen. Die SPD wiederum ist neben der Linken die einzige Partei, zumindest gelegentlich noch vortäuscht, sich um untere Einkommensschichten zu bemühen, zu denen Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund dank der "tollen" Auftstiegsmöglichkeiten in Deutschland ja meist gehören.
Umgekehrt gibt es keine Partei, die diese Wählerkreise überhaupt gezielt anspricht. Die meisten werden damit vermutlich mit Nichtwählen reagieren, weil sie tatsächlich zu denen gehören, um die sich gar keine Partei in Deutschland kümmert - aber die, die Wählen gehen, würde ich bei CDU und SPD erwarten.




Red-Hood schrieb:


> Davon, dass Leute von Antifaschisten verprügelt werden, weil sie nur zur PEGIDA Versammlung gehen wollen. Ebenso werden diese Menschen auf ihrem Heimweg abgefangen und verprügelt.



Hast du da irgendwelche Quellen zu? Mit Betonung auf dem "nur" sowie in einem Umfang, die die von dir wiederholt verwendeten Plurale und Sammelbezeichnungen rechtfertigen?
Immerhin geht es ja immer noch darum, warum du scheinbar allgemein immer und überall Angst vor allen Mitgliedern von Antifa-Gruppen haben musst und das passt irgendwie weder in das Bild, dass ich von den meisten mir begegneten Antifa-Aktivisten habe (Aktivitäten mehrheitlich beschränkt auf: Infostände betreuen, Transparente tragen, Aufkleber anbringen, Diskussionen initieren oder an ihnen teilnehmen.), noch passt es zum gesunden Menschenverstand - oder woran bist du immer und überall als "Leut, der nur zur PEGIDA Versammlung gehen wollte" erkennbar? 
(was nicht heißt, dass Gewalt gegenüber reinen Teilnehmern irgend einer Demonstration zu rechtfertigen wäre. Aber es ist ein großer Unterschied, ob ein Teil einer Gruppe Gewalt gegenüber Personen verübt, die noch weitaus mehr machen, als an einer Demo teilzunehmen, oder ob eine ganze Gruppe regelmäßig und überall Gewalt gegen Personen verübt, die irgendwann mal in der Nähe einer Demo waren)



> Genau von diesem Verhalten distanziert sich auch der nicht so radikale Teil dieses Personenkreises nicht. Wieso auch?



Kann ich nicht beantworten, da duch schon wieder mit einem diffusen "Personenkreis" daherkommst. Ich kenne diverse Personen, die sich selbst als Antifa-Aktivisten bezeichnen sich klar von Gewalt gegen Personen distanzieren.



> Politiker der Grünen und Linken ermuntern die Mitglieder ihrer Parteien offiziell, AFD-Wahlplakate abzureißen. Auch eine Unterstellung? Nein, nachgewiesene Tatsache, dass die Antifa daran besonders beteiligt ist.



Hmmm. Eine offizielle Ermunterung der Parteien wäre mir ebensowenig bekannt, wie eine erwiesen Kooperation mit "der Antifa" (die Beweisführung dürfte schon daran scheitern, dass es "die Antifa" überhaupt nicht gibt).

Wo man drüber reden könnte, wenn man heterische Verallgemeinerungen gegen sachliche Diskussion austauscht, wären die Zustimmung von Privatpersonen, die hohe Funktionen bei Grünen oder Linken ausüben (ihre Meinung an dieser Stelle aber afaik nicht in ihrer Eigenschaft als Amtsträger geäußert haben) zur Beschädigung von AfD-Wahlwerbung. Und ich würde mich auch nicht wundern, wenn die gleichen Antifanten, die NPD-Wahlplakate abreißen, da mitmachen.

In so einer sachlichen Diskussion würde ich aber zunächst die Frage stellen, wo jetzt die Verbindung zu deiner Angst vor persönlichem körperlichen Schaden herkommt? Wie allgemein bekannt sein sollte, wird im linksextremen Spektrum fast durchgängig ein sehr klarer Trennstrich zwischen der Beschädigung von Sachgegenständen (Plakat, Parteibüro, Porsche) und Angriffen gegen Personen (Petry, Putin, PEGIDisten) gezogen. Von der einen Seite auf die andere zu verallgemeinern wäre so falsch, wie alle Deutschen als Flüchtlingsfreunde zu bezeichnen, nur weil eine Deutsche eine Einladung ausgesprochen hat.



> Bitte sehr. Jemand, der sich widerrechtlich dem gewaltsamen Kampf gegen den IS angeschlossen hat, wird als Held gefeiert.
> Nicht, dass ich das Verhalten persönlich verwerflich finde, dennoch sieht so keine Distanzierung von Gewalt aus.
> Antifa.de - Internationalist in Rojava getötet



Distanzierung von Gewalt steht da definitiv nicht, aber der Typ hat sich vor Auftreten des IS in der Gegend betätigt und erst bewaffneten Einheiten angeschlossen, als der IS Angriff. Willst du jetzt die Verteidigung gegen eine Miliz mit Angriffen gegen gewaltfreie Zivilpersonen gleichsetzen?


----------



## -Metallica- (11. März 2016)

Hier stand nix


----------



## DarkScorpion (11. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> AfD und NPD scheinen zu fusionieren, wenn ich das hier richtig verstehe: AfD und NPD schliessen sich zu NfDAP zusammen


Soviel zu der These AfD und NPD

Das umstrittene Wahlplakat – Die scheinbare Allianz der NPD mit der AfD - mimikama. Zuerst denken-dann klicken (ZDDK)

Also ist an der Satire noch nicht einmal ein Funken Wahrheit dran.

Aber von dir habe ich ausser Hetze eh nichts erwartet.


----------



## -Metallica- (11. März 2016)

Hier stand nix


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. März 2016)

Der rechte Mob erlaubt sich immer mehr. Das ist genau das, wogegen wir kämpfen müssen. Die braunen Geschwüre gehören herausgeschnitten, großflächig .... 
Neonazi-Partei schickt Droh-Postkarten an Politiker - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## DarkScorpion (11. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der rechte Mob erlaubt sich immer mehr. Das ist genau das, wogegen wir kämpfen müssen. Die braunen Geschwüre gehören herausgeschnitten, großflächig ....
> Neonazi-Partei schickt Droh-Postkarten an Politiker - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Das linke Dreckspack erlaubt sich immer mehr. Das ist genau das, wogegen wir kämpfen müssen. Die roten Geschwüre gehören herausgeschnitten, großflächig....

Antifa verschraubt Tur der AfD-Landesgeschaftsstelle | hessenschau.de | Politik

POLITIK UND GESELLSCHAFT: Muss erst ein Polizist sterben? - FOCUS Online

Geldstrafe fur Antifa-Aktivisten: „Eine Superaktion“ - taz.de

Gottingen: Antifa greift zu Benzin und Morddrohungen - AfD vor Wahlkampfabbruch

Und nun?


----------



## Rolk (11. März 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> ...



Postkarten vs. Pflastersteine und Morddrohungen. Das linke Dreckspack überflügelt mit leichtigkeit eine rechtsextreme Partei wie den III. Weg, aber das ist ja in Ordnung, Linke dürfen das.


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der rechte Mob erlaubt sich immer mehr. Das ist genau das, wogegen wir kämpfen müssen. Die braunen Geschwüre gehören herausgeschnitten, großflächig ....
> Neonazi-Partei schickt Droh-Postkarten an Politiker - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Wobei das auch als Retourkutsche aufgefasst werden kann. 

"..Freiheit eines jeden Deutschen, das Land zu verlassen" - YouTube

Walter Lubcke – Wikipedia

---------------------------------------------

Wölfe im Schafspelz:



> Präsident Ivanov sagte nun im Interview, Deutschland habe in der  Flüchtlingskrise in der Frage der Humanität sehr gut gehandelt - aber  beim Thema Sicherheit völlig versagt. So besitze sein Land Informationen  über mutmaßliche Dschihadisten und habe diese Informationen mit  Deutschland und Europa austauschen wollen. "Aber keiner wollte unsere  Daten. Man hat uns gesagt, ihr seid ein Drittland, wir dürfen die Daten  nicht austauschen." Die Sicherheit sei in der Flüchtlingskrise völlig aus den Augen  verloren worden, sagte Ivanov. "Wenn wir uns auf Brüssel verlassen und  nicht selbst reagiert hätten, wären wir längst mit Dschihadisten  überspült worden." So hätten mazedonische Behörden 9000 gefälschte Pässe  und Dokumente bei Flüchtlingen sichergestellt.
> 
> "Sogenannte Flüchtlinge reisen mit falschen Identitäten durch ganz  Europa, und Griechenland gibt ihnen einfach die Stempel zur  Weiterreise." Dabei sei davon auszugehen, dass viele radikale Kämpfer  mithilfe dieser Papiere auf der Flüchtlingsroute vorankommen wollten."



Mazedonien-Präsident: "Habe verstanden, dass wir Europa egal sind" - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der rechte Mob erlaubt sich immer mehr. Das ist genau das, wogegen wir kämpfen müssen. Die braunen Geschwüre gehören herausgeschnitten, großflächig ....
> Neonazi-Partei schickt Droh-Postkarten an Politiker - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Dann aber bitte nicht nur die sondern auch die Linken. Denn letztere drohen nicht nur, sie greifen auch an.

Plötzlich halten doch nicht mehr 3/4 der Deutschen die Partei für unwählbar:
AfD: Jeder Dritte halt Frauke Petrys Partei fur wahlbar - DIE WELT
(Mich würde trotzdem mal interessieren wen sie da immer fragen)


----------



## Bester_Nick (11. März 2016)

CDU Baden-Württemberg: Abstieg der Staatspartei - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Nein, ich glaube, dass viele zu Homos werden, weil ihnen erklärt wird, das sei vollkommen normal.



Denkst du, dass es so einfach ist, homosexuell zu werden, oder heterosexuell? oder Transgender, oder Transvestit?
Die menschliche Psychilogie ist ein so komplexes Konstrukt, dass alles bisher dagewesene eigentlich nur Rätselraten ist.
Es gibt Hinweise, die versuchen zu erkläören, dass missbrauchte Kinder eher zu missbrauchenden Erwachsenen werden als nicht missbrauchte Kinder, aber es gibt keine Erklärung, wieso das eine missbrauchte Kind zum Missbraucher wird und das andere missbrauchte Kind nicht.
Genau kann niemand erklären, wieso ein Mensch homosexuell wird oder nicht. Da spiele so viele Faktoren eine Rolle, dass man das nicht eingrenzen kann.
Aber zu behaupte, dass Menschen homosexuell werden, weil man ihnen es einredet, ist einfach nur Blödsinn.
Entscheidend ist, dass man die anders geartete sexuelle Orientierung nicht abstraft oder sie als schlecht deklariert. Denn das ist sie nicht.



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Es gibt keine vernünftigen Leitbilder und deswegen werden viele orientierungslos.
> Man erklärt ja auch, zwischen Mann und Frau gäbe es nur physiologische Unterschiede und alles andere sei der Zwang gesellschaftlicher Konventionen.
> Genau das wird mittlerweile an Kindergärten und Grundschulen gemacht.



Es gibt eine Menge Unterschiede zwischen Männern und Frauen.
Männer haben eine größere Blase und größere Lungen.
Das brauchten sie auch, wenn sie auf der Jagd sind, sie mussten das Tier stundenlang verfolgen, das geht nur, wenn man nicht ständig eine Pinkelpause einlegen muss und aufgrund der größeren Lungen länger durchhalten kann.
Frauen dagegen können höhere Töne besser wahrnehmen als Männer.
Was auch wieder ein Vorteil ist und wie alles andere auch aus der Urzeit der Menschheit stammt.
All das hat sich in den Millionen Jahren der Evolution so entwickelt.
Noch heute wenden die allermeisten Menschen die Instinkte der Urzeit an.
Denk nur mal noch, wie du im Bett liegst. Meist so, dass die Füße zur Tür zeigen.



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Wieso ist das Fernsehen voller Homos, wenn es in echt doch nur auf eine Minderheit zutrifft? Her versucht man falsche Bilder zu erzeugen, um "Toleranz" zu kreieren.
> Natürlich macht ein Mädchenheft einen nicht schwul. Habe da auch reingeschaut und wurde es nicht.



Wo ist denn das Fernsehen voller Homosexuelle?
Auch dort ist die Quote nicht größer oder kleiner als in der normalen Gesellschaft.
Nur hat sich eben die Gesellschaft geändert. Wo früher noch Verbote regierten, ist das alles freier und offener geworden. 
Menschen bekennen sich zu ihrer sexuellen Orientierung, was sie früher nie getan hätten.
Außerdem -- was interessiert es mich, welche sexuelle Orientierung jemand hat? Das ist seine Privatsache, das geht mich schlicht nichts an und zur Arterhaltung sind die paar Prozent Homosexuelle einer Population auch nicht notwendig.



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Sich reproduzieren zu wollen und können ist normal. Sich dagegen zu entscheiden nicht.



Doch, jeder kann sich dafür entscheiden, sich nicht zu reproduzieren. 
Andererseits gibt es auch genügend Homosexuelle, die eigene Kinder haben, die Technik und die Gesellschaft machen das möglich.



Red-Hood schrieb:


> Was ist mit der vermehrten Präsenz Homosexueller im Fernsehen? Ließe sich ohne Aufwand faktisch belegen.



Wo denn?
gibt es tatsächlich mehr Homosexuelle um Fernsehen als es Homosexuelle in der Gesellschaft gibt?
Woher kommt die Annahme?
Ich hab nicht den Eindruck, dass es viele Homosexuelle im Fernsehen gibt.
Spontan fallen mir eine Handvoll ein. Wenn ich darüber nachdenke, wie viele Menschen es im Fernsehen gibt, ist die Anzahl verschwindend gering.


----------



## der-sack88 (11. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Dann aber bitte nicht nur die sondern auch die Linken. Denn letztere drohen nicht nur, sie greifen auch an.
> 
> Plötzlich halten doch nicht mehr 3/4 der Deutschen die Partei für unwählbar:
> AfD: Jeder Dritte halt Frauke Petrys Partei fur wahlbar - DIE WELT
> (Mich würde trotzdem mal interessieren wen sie da immer fragen)




Jaja, die Rechten drohen nur...

Attentat auf Henriette Reker – Wikipedia
http://www.derwesten.de/staedte/schwelm/erneut-rechter-anschlag-auf-linken-buero-id10929210.html
http://margitta-mächtig.de/index.ph...cle&id=1010:dritter-anschlag-auf-partei-buero
Anschlag auf Buro der Linken in Heiligenstadt | Thuringer Allgemeine
http://www.rbb-online.de/politik/beitrag/2016/02/brandanschlag-linke-politiker-nauen.html
http://www.maz-online.de/Lokales/Havelland/100-rechtsradikale-Attacken-auf-Parteibueros



Hier die rechtsradikale Gewalt so krass herunterzuspielen ist pervers. Von rechts geht ganz klar eine konkrete Bedrohung aus.


----------



## Verminaard (11. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Plötzlich halten doch nicht mehr 3/4 der Deutschen die Partei für unwählbar:
> AfD: Jeder Dritte halt Frauke Petrys Partei fur wahlbar - DIE WELT
> (Mich würde trotzdem mal interessieren wen sie da immer fragen)



Aus Rucksicht auf die Landtagswahl…

Ist die Frage, haben sich "die da" mit dem Verschleiern und Zurueckhalten der ganzen tatsaechlichen Daten verschaetzt oder liegen sie genau richtig?




der-sack88 schrieb:


> Hier die rechtsradikale Gewalt so krass herunterzuspielen ist pervers.  Von rechts geht ganz klar eine konkrete Bedrohung aus.


Das Problem ist doch die Ansichtssache.
Der Linke sieht die linke Gewalt nicht als sonderlich tragisch, der Rechte drueckt halt bei den anderen Sachen eher ein Auge zu.

Was wir aber klar sagen koennen: keine Gewalt ist akzeptabel, absolut keine! Da gibts mMn auch nichts zu entschuldigen, relativieren oder sonst was.

Wir reden davon das angezuendete Fluechtlingsheime schlimm sind? Ja klar ist das ein NoGo! Man kann, wenn man meint unbedingt dagegen sein zu muessen, sich organisieren und FRIEDLICH demonstrieren.
Sowas muss aber auch zugelassen werden. Egal ob man der Meinung ist das solch eine Demo falsch ist.

Wir muessen aber auch zeitgleich die Gewalttaten von ALLEN Fraktionen aufzeigen und uns klar dagegen positionieren. Sonst sind wir doch keinen Deut besser, als die Ausfuehrer.
Egal ob eine Turnhalle angezuendet wird, ob auslaendisch aussehende Menschen zusammengeschlagen werden, ob vermeintlich hochwertige Autos angezuendet werden, ob Polizisten bedroht/angegriffen werden, etc etc etc.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. März 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> ...


Die Büros der AfD werden noch öfter angegriffen als die Bürgerbüros der Linkspartei... Aber das ist ja nicht so schlimm...
Auf einen AfD-Plakatierer  wurde sogar mit einer scharfen Waffe geschossen.

Hier wird eher linke Gewalt verharmlost.


----------



## efdev (11. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die Büros der AfD werden noch öfter angegriffen als die Bürgerbüros der Linkspartei... Aber das ist ja nicht so schlimm...
> Auf einen AfD-Plakatierer  wurde sogar mit einer scharfen Waffe geschossen.
> 
> Hier wird eher linke Gewalt verharmlost.



Hier wird gar keine Gewalt verharmlost denn jede Gewalt ist Falsch ist auch Irrelevant von welcher Seite mehr Gewalt ausgeht  
Es kommt nur immer einer mit Linker Gewalt dann einer mit rechter und beide schieben sich zu die andere Seite zu verharmlosen was los mit euch? 

Viel interessanter ist hingegen von welcher Seite gegen WEN die Gewalt ausgeübt wird was hier im Thema aber auch völlig egal ist.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Hier wird gar keine Gewalt verharmlost denn jede Gewalt ist Falsch ist auch Irrelevant von welcher Seite mehr Gewalt ausgeht


Ich meinte auch niemanden hier, sondern eher die Politik.
Genauer gesagt Familienministerin Schweswig die den Linksextremismus als  ein "aufgebauschtes Problem" bezeichnet hat.


----------



## efdev (11. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich meinte auch niemanden hier, sondern eher die Politik.
> Genauer gesagt Familienministerin Schweswig die den Linksextremismus als  ein "aufgebauschtes Problem" bezeichnet hat.



Das ist sogar gut möglich ist die Frage ab wann etwas als Linksextremismus gilt  denn im Grunde könnte sogar die große Mehrheit der Linksextremen völlig friedlich sein gibt es dazu irgendwelche Studien gedönst oder so?.

Bei Rechtsextremismus ist es das selbe wo ist die Grenze und wie ist die Tendenz der Gewalt bei Rechtsextremismus im Vergleich zum Linksextremismus, noch einmal Extra sollte beleuchtet werden inwiefern von Links Gewalt gegen Menschen und von Rechts Gewalt gegen Menschen ausgeht und vorallem gegen wen richtet sich die Linke und gegen wen die Rechte Gewalt das sind alles Dinge die mal genauer aufgeschlüsselt Interessant wären.

Wobei ich vom Persönlichen Gefühl her eher sagen würde Rechte fügen mehr Menschen direkten schaden zu als Linke wenn ich so an mein Dorfumfeld denke.


----------



## der-sack88 (11. März 2016)

Die Zahlen liegen bei rechtsextremer Gewalt deutlich höher. In den Medien wirkt es teilweise so, als sei es anders herum. Von daher kann kann Schwesig da schon zustimmen.

Es ging hier auch nicht darum, irgendeine Gewalt zu verharmlosen. Nur richtigzustellen, dass hier rechte Gewalt verharmlost wurde. Denn "Rechte drohen nur" klingt für mich schon nach Verharmlosung von lebensgefährlichen Anschlägen.


edit: "Der Linke" halte ich in dem Zusammenhang für falsch. Es gibt genug linke Pazifisten, die jede Form von Gewalt verurteilen.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> edit: "Der Linke" halte ich in dem Zusammenhang für falsch. Es gibt genug linke Pazifisten, die jede Form von Gewalt verurteilen.



Gibt es eigentlich auch rechte Pazifisten?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich auch rechte Pazifisten?


Natürlich. 
Ein echter Patriot sollte sowieso gegen Kriege sein, denn die schaden dem Land nur.


----------



## Rolk (11. März 2016)

Natürlich gibt es rechte Pazifisten. Massenhaft. Oder wurde hier wieder rechts, rechtsextrem und braun alles in eine Suppe geworfen?


----------



## Verminaard (11. März 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Oder wurde hier wieder rechts, rechtsextrem und braun alles in eine Suppe geworfen?



Welch abwegiger, realitaetsfremder Gedanke!
Natuerlich sind alle, die nicht links sind, automatisch rechtsradikalvolksverhetzende Aliennazis!


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. März 2016)

Freundlicher Empfang für Gauck: 
Joachim Gauck in Bautzen beschimpft worden - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Two-Face (11. März 2016)

Welche Funktion hat Joachim Gauck eigentlich?

Neben Merkel, Gabriel, Seehofer, Schäuble, Petry und Co. wirkt er irgendwie immer wie der Schüler in der hinteren Reihe, der sich auch mal melden und was sagen wollte.


Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Natürlich.
> Ein echter Patriot sollte sowieso gegen Kriege sein, denn die schaden dem Land nur.


Ich wusste es.
Patriotismus hat automatisch etwas mit Rechtsgesinnung zu tun, da haben wir den Beweis.


----------



## Threshold (11. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Welche Funktion hat Joachim Gauck eigentlich?



Er redet immer was von "Freiheit".


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. März 2016)

Als Bundespräsident kann Gauck eigentlich recht viel machen, er kann auch den Bundestag auflösen und Neuwahlen einleiten.
Er repräsentiert außerdem Deutschland. 
Auch hat er die Funktion des Bundespfarrers inne.


----------



## Two-Face (11. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Als Bundespräsident kann Gauck eigentlich recht viel machen, er kann auch den Bundestag auflösen und Neuwahlen einleiten.


Das kann er aber nur wenn es einen sehr akuten Anlass dazu gäbe, wie beispielsweise ein Notstand oder eine ernstzunehmende, politische Krise. Ansonsten unterzeichnet er nur Gesetzesvorlagen, wenn diese von der Regierung vorgelegt werden.


Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Er repräsentiert außerdem Deutschland.


So lautet die Theorie.
Und in der Praxis?
Fragst du im Ausland jemand (und Angehörige gewisser Bildungsschichten in Deutschland), wer das Staatsoberhaupt von Deutschland ist, wird er dir meistens die Bundeskanzlerin nennen.


----------



## efdev (11. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Fragst du im Ausland jemand (und Angehörige gewisser Bildungsschichten in Deutschland), wer das Staatsoberhaupt von Deutschland ist, wird er dir meistens die Bundeskanzlerin nennen.



Nicht nur Gewisse Bildungsschichten geht bestimmt auch bis in die höchsten Bildungsschichten interessiert halt eben einfach keinen .
In der Theorie kriegt man das sogar alles im Politikunterricht beigebracht aber da das System auf Auswendig lernen und wieder vergessen basiert -> vergisst man das halt nach dem Test wieder  oder bleibt durch Zufall im Kopf


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Er redet immer was von "Freiheit".


Ist das der hier?  Freiheit


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. März 2016)

Sex-Attacken auf Kinder und Mutter in Bädern - "Unsittlich berührt" - Österreich - krone.at

Auch ein Zeichen von fehlender Integration...:
Nach Niqab-Streit: Verschleierte Frau will sich jetzt doch vor Gericht zeigen - FOCUS Online


----------



## efdev (11. März 2016)

Geht es jetzt allgemein um Ausländische Personen in dem Thread oder waren das Flüchtlinge zumindest im Text steht nichts?


----------



## Nightslaver (11. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Welche Funktion hat Joachim Gauck eigentlich?
> 
> Neben Merkel, Gabriel, Seehofer, Schäuble, Petry und Co. wirkt er irgendwie immer wie der Schüler in der hinteren Reihe, der sich auch mal melden und was sagen wollte.



Gauck ist der Al Bundy der deutschen Politik, gewählt für seine 4 Touchdowns während des Mauerfalls lobt er bis heute seine Leistung / Rolle die er und die Kirche damals gespielt haben, hat aber danach im Grunde nichts mehr vorzuweisen gehabt was ihn irgendwie mehr als als Schuhverkäufer ausgezeichnet hätte.
Und im Amt des Bundespräsidenten nimmt ihn auch im Grunde niemand als Mann des Hauses mit seinen Äußerungen ernst da er im Grunde immer recht realitätsfremde / wirre Positionen bezieht an denen man merkt das er halt doch aus einer "Welt" kommt (Kirche) die mit Realpolitik und ihrer "beschränkten" Moral wenig mit der abgekapzelten Sicht der Kirche  (ihm selbst) zu tun hat. Aber trotz allem lobt ihn die Peggy, ähm, Merkel, halt für seine sportlichen Leistungen die er vollbracht hat.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. März 2016)

Bericht: AfD will Beschneidungs-Verbot fur muslimische und judische Jungen
Kann mir mal jemand erklären was die "Huffington Post" an der Forderung so schlimm findet ?


----------



## Two-Face (11. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Bericht: AfD will Beschneidungs-Verbot fur muslimische und judische Jungen
> Kann mir mal jemand erklären was die "Huffington Post" an der Forderung so schlimm findet ?


Frag' mal jemand, der beschnitten wurde, ob er das schlimm fand.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. März 2016)

Dieser Teil ist viel schlimmer:
*AfD will die GEZ abschaffen*

_Wie  die "Bild" weiterhin berichtet, setzen sich die Rechtspopulisten in dem  Programmentwurf zudem für die Privatisierung des öffentlich-rechtlichen  Rundfunks und Abschaffung der Gebühreneinzugszentrale GEZ ein. ARD und  ZDF sollen sich „von 2018 an selbst finanzieren“._

Die öffentlich rechtlche sind die letzten, die noch bedingt ausgewogenen Journalismus haben.
Aber für die AfD Klientel reicht vermutlich privates Unterschichtenfernsehen. Armes Deutschland


----------



## efdev (11. März 2016)

Naja gibt es denn einen Grund dafür?  verstößt eigentlich die Taufe auch gegen die Menschenwürde? Das scheint mir alles nicht sehr durchdacht zu sein
Genauso das mit der GEZ in der Theorie ist das eigentlich gut nur leider ist die Umsetzung der ganzen Sache eben bescheiden, da wäre mir eine Reform der Öffentlich Rechtlichen Persönlich lieber 
Und wenn wir schon gegen den Muezzin und so etwas sind bitte auch Kirchen Glocken verbieten da stehe ich voll dahinter


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Frag' mal jemand, der beschnitten wurde, ob er das schlimm fand.


Trotzdem ist es Verstümmlung solange es nicht aus hygienischen oder gesundheitlichen Gründen geschehen ist.
Es wird Zeit die Sonderrechte für die Religionen in Deutschland abzuschaffen, egal um welche es sich handelt.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber für die AfD Klientel reicht vermutlich privates Unterschichtenfernsehen. Armes Deutschland


Deine Aussagen bewegen sich immer wieder an der Grenze zur Volksverhetzung und dem Strafbestand der Beleidigung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (11. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> ... bitte auch Kirchen Glocken verbieten da stehe ich voll dahinter


Und diese ganzen Folterungsszenen, die in katholischen Bundesländern überall am Wegesrand stehen und Kinderseelen verletzten haben im öffentlichen Raum nichts zu suchen. Alles weg. Religion ist Privatsache


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und diese ganzen Folterungsszenen, die in katholischen Bundesländern überall am Wegesrand stehen und Kinderseelen verletzten haben im öffentlichen Raum nichts zu suchen. Alles weg. Religion ist Privatsache


Schon einmal was von Kultur gehört ? Das gehört dort dazu.


----------



## efdev (11. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und diese ganzen Folterungsszenen, die in katholischen Bundesländern überall am Wegesrand stehen und Kinderseelen verletzten haben im öffentlichen Raum nichts zu suchen. Alles weg. Religion ist Privatsache



Jup da bin ich dafür die Religion kann aus dem Öffentlichen leben gerne so weit wie möglich verschwinden solange es die Menschen nicht einschränkt 



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Schon einmal was von Kultur gehört ? Das gehört dort dazu.



Die Kultur wandelt sich und die aktiv Gläubigen werden auch nicht gerade mehr


----------



## Nightslaver (11. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Frag' mal jemand, der beschnitten wurde, ob er das schlimm fand.



Beschneidung ist bedenklich da sie die körperliche Unversehrtheit des Menschen angreift und gegen das Selbstbestimmungsrecht verstößt.
Es gibt auch medizinisch absolut nichts was eine Bescheidung, aus religöser Sicht, heutzutage rechtfertigen würde.

Ich bin daher auch absolut dafür das man Beschneidungen, aus religösen Anlass, bis zur Volljährigkeit verbietet. Wer sich dann für seine Religion beschneiden lassen möchte kann das gerne tun, aber nichts auf der Welt gibt denn Eltern das Recht denn Körper ihres Kindes wegen religösen Ansichten zu beschneiden während dieses noch nicht seine eigene Meinung dazu kund tun kann und letztlich ist es auch eine Prozedur die unumkehrbar ist und die deutliche Auswirkungen auf die Wahrnehmung des Geschlechtsverkehrs hat.

Leider nur traut sich unsere Politik ja nicht dem Judentum und dem Islam ihre prähistorische Praxis der Beschneidung an Minderjährigen zu verbieten weil man die Reaktionen und die Sicht auf Deutschland bei der konservativen Gläubigen zu sehr fürchtet...



efdev schrieb:


> Naja gibt es denn einen Grund dafür?  verstößt  eigentlich die Taufe auch gegen die Menschenwürde? Das scheint mir alles  nicht sehr durchdacht zu sein



Stimmt dieser Vergleich von dir ist völlig undurchdacht. Bei der Taufe schneidet man dir nichts weg, bei einer Beschneidung aber schon.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. März 2016)

Relativierung des Turkei-Deals: Turkischer Minister schrankt Rucknahme von Fluchtlingen ein - FOCUS Online
Und schon ist das Abkommen zu Gunsten der Türkei aufgeweicht wurden.
Aber die Balkanroute ist jetzt dicht und wenn Merkel die Flüchtlinge jetzt nicht direkt als Griechenland abholen lässt, kommt niemand mehr durch.


----------



## efdev (11. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Stimmt dieser Vergleich von dir ist völlig undurchdacht. Bei der Taufe schneidet man dir nichts weg, bei einer Beschneidung aber schon.



Wie war das mit der Selbstbestimmung .
Eltern dürften einfach nicht die Religion der Kinder bestimmen ganz einfach fängt halt bei der Taufe an 
Religion ist einfach noch viel zu sehr hier gefestigt


----------



## Nightslaver (11. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Wie war das mit der Selbstbestimmung .
> Eltern dürften einfach nicht die Religion der Kinder bestimmen ganz einfach fängt halt bei der Taufe an
> Religion ist einfach noch viel zu sehr hier gefestigt



Natürlich wäre es wünschenswert das Eltern das Kind selbst über seine Religion entscheiden lassen, aber wenn es um die Unversehrtheit des Menschen geht ist die Taufe wesentlich unbedenklicher als eine Beschneidung, ergo ist die Beschneidung da ganz klar das wesentlich größere Übel.


----------



## efdev (11. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Natürlich wäre es wünschenswert das Eltern das Kind selbst über seine Religion entscheiden lassen, aber wenn es um die Unversehrtheit des Menschen geht ist die Taufe wesentlich unbedenklicher als eine Beschneidung, ergo ist die Beschneidung da ganz klar das wesentlich größere Übel.



Das stimmt ändert aber nichts daran das eben auch die Taufe in dem Sinne gleich mit verboten gehört wenn schon denn schon


----------



## Verminaard (11. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Relativierung des Turkei-Deals: Turkischer Minister schrankt Rucknahme von Fluchtlingen ein - FOCUS Online
> Und schon ist das Abkommen zu Gunsten der Türkei aufgeweicht wurden.
> Aber die Balkanroute ist jetzt dicht und wenn Merkel die Flüchtlinge jetzt nicht direkt als Griechenland abholen lässt, kommt niemand mehr durch.



Hat ja schon beim ersten Deal mit der Tuerkei gut geklappt.
Wie lange haben die gebraucht fuer eine groessere Forderung?

Anstatt hier mal ordentlich zu verhandeln, laesst man sich lieber verarschen.
Wovor haben die Schiss?

Wahrscheinlich das die tuerkischstaemmigen Menschen in Deutschland n Aufstand machen, wenn zu sehr gegen die Tuerkei geschossen wird.
So sehr sind wir doch nicht abhaengig von Erdolf, er eher von Europa.


----------



## Sparanus (11. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und diese ganzen Folterungsszenen, die in katholischen Bundesländern überall am Wegesrand stehen und Kinderseelen verletzten haben im öffentlichen Raum nichts zu suchen. Alles weg. Religion ist Privatsache



Ob du auch die Akropolis entfernen würdest, weil sie eine Tempelanlage ist.


----------



## Verminaard (11. März 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ob du auch die Akropolis entfernen würdest, weil sie eine Tempelanlage ist.



Waren dort Nationalisten am Werk? Wenn ja, muss das auf jeden Fall zerstoert werden.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (11. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> ...


 Die gleichen die immer von der "deutschen Schuld" sprechen machen sich gerade schuldig indem sie Erdogan helfen einen Völkermord an den Kurden in der Türkei zu begehen.
 Denken die wirklich, dass er die Milliarden für Flüchtlinge verwendet ? 

 Ohne die NATO und die EU würde sich die Türkei nicht offen mit Russland anlegen. Es wird Zeit, dass wir Erdogan fallen lassen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (12. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die gleichen die immer von der "deutschen Schuld" sprechen machen sich gerade schuldig indem sie Erdogan helfen einen Völkermord an den Kurden in der Türkei zu begehen.
> Denken die wirklich, dass er die Milliarden für Flüchtlinge verwendet ?
> 
> Ohne die NATO und die EU würde sich die Türkei nicht offen mit Russland anlegen. Es wird Zeit, dass wir Erdogan fallen lassen.


Dem kann ich nur zustimmen.

 Was gerade in der Türkei/durch die Türkei passiert ist nicht weit von dem was im Nazi-Deutschland passierte entfernt. Das traurige ist, dass Merkel Erdogan indirekt vor Putin schützt....


Btw. Könnte jemand das Bild wo die Aussagen der Politiker zun Thema Waffennutzung als letzte Möglichkeit verglichen wurden ? Ich finde es leider nicht mehr.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. März 2016)

Huffington Post Deutschland (die sind echt klar links) und Todenhofer mal wieder am hetzen:
http://www.huffingtonpost.de/2016/0...war_n_9440908.html?ncid=fcbklnkdehpmg00000002
Eigentlich könnte die AfD jetzt gegen ihn klagen.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2016)

Schlimm ist eher, dass ich erst mal den Facebook Dreck wegklicken musste.


----------



## Woohoo (12. März 2016)

Und alle immer Trump als neuen Hitler sehen. Und Clinton als bessere Lösung.  "Wir kamen, sahen, er starb."


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2016)

Trump ist ein Vollpfosten, darüber muss ich nicht lange nachdenken und Clinton macht das Rennen bei den Demokraten.
Für einen Mann wie Sanders sind die USA noch nicht bereit.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Und alle immer Trump als neuen Hitler sehen. Und Clinton als bessere Lösung.  "Wir kamen, sahen, er starb."


Ich weiß auch nicht warum man jeden immer mit Hitler vergleichen muss.  
Was soll das bringen ? 

Mit Präsident Clinton hat die USA übrigens den Kosovo zerbombt (mit der Hilfe von Schröder).


Threshold schrieb:


> Trump ist ein Vollpfosten, darüber muss ich nicht lange nachdenken.


Und ob man das muss. 
Trump ist ein Populist, der das sagt was die Massen am liebsten hören wollen. Er will sich nur inszenieren und deshalb tritt er auch so auf.


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2016)

Was Trump macht ist Volksverhetzung, hat man sehr gut auf seinen letzten Wahlkampfveranstaltungen gesehen.
Da sind seine Anhänger z.T. auf anwesende Schwarze losgegangen. Hätte er das in Deutschland gemacht, würde ihn die Polizei direkt wegen Störung des öffentlichen Friedens abführen.^^


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was Trump macht ist Volksverhetzung, hat man sehr gut auf seinen letzten Wahlkampfveranstaltungen gesehen.
> Da sind seine Anhänger z.T. auf anwesende Schwarze losgegangen. Hätte er das in Deutschland gemacht, würde ihn die Polizei direkt wegen Störung des öffentlichen Friedens abführen.^^


In Deutschland sind "Schwarze" ja auch als Minderheit generell unschuldig.
Flüchtlinge sind auch generell alle traumatisiert und Sachsen sind alle der "Mob"...


----------



## fipS09 (12. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> In Deutschland sind "Schwarze" ja auch als Minderheit generell unschuldig.


Gequirlte *******, gibt's dazu ne Quelle, hast du persönliche Erfahrungen, oder behauptest du das einfach?


----------



## mayo (12. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das kann er aber nur wenn es einen sehr akuten Anlass dazu gäbe, wie beispielsweise ein Notstand oder eine ernstzunehmende, politische Krise. Ansonsten unterzeichnet er nur Gesetzesvorlagen, wenn diese von der Regierung vorgelegt werden.
> 
> So lautet die Theorie.
> Und in der Praxis?
> Fragst du im Ausland jemand (und Angehörige gewisser Bildungsschichten in Deutschland), wer das Staatsoberhaupt von Deutschland ist, wird er dir meistens die Bundeskanzlerin nennen.



Gauck ist halt nicht so eine Persönlichkeit wie es damals R. von Weizsäcker war...


----------



## -Metallica- (12. März 2016)

Hier stand nix


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> In Deutschland sind "Schwarze" ja auch als Minderheit generell unschuldig.


Hättest du es lieber wie in den USA, wo unbewaffnete Schwarze schon bei Verkehrskontrollen fürchten müssen, erschossen zu werden?


----------



## Verminaard (12. März 2016)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Btw. Könnte jemand das Bild wo die Aussagen der Politiker zun Thema Waffennutzung als letzte Möglichkeit verglichen wurden ? Ich finde es leider nicht mehr.


Meinst du das? :



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        








Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich weiß auch nicht warum man jeden immer mit Hitler vergleichen muss.



Er ist halt noch immer Maß aller Dinge. Hat noch kein anderer Politiker geschafft ihn da abzuloesen. 
Weder saemtliche amerikanische Praesidenten, wobei der eine mit seinem privaten Blaskonzert war auch lange im Gespraech, noch russische Amtsinhaber samt Stalin. Letzerer hatte sich sogar noch sehr viel mehr Muehe mit der Vernichtung von Menschenleben gegeben, was ihm zweifelsfrei gelungen ist. Ist leider auch in Vergessenheit geraten. 
Auch andere Diktatoren schaffen es nicht. Mao, Pol Pot, Kim, einfach chancenlos.

Ich bin ja dafuer das wir mal andere Persoenlichkeiten fuer solche Vergleiche hernehmen. Iwan der Schreckliche, Dschingis Khan, Nero etc etc.
Naja wird sich nicht durchsetzen, war keiner so wirklich mit Deutschland verbunden. Wie sollte sich denn sonst in Zukunft Deutschland schuldig fuehlen, wenn man anfangen wuerde zu behaupten das Adolf einer von vielen schlimmen Herrschern war?



-Metallica- schrieb:


> Ich halte diesen Typen für extrem gefährlich


Ich halte die Clinton fuer nicht minder gefaehrlich.
Aber ist ja ne Frau, was soll da schon groß passieren


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wie sollte sich denn sonst in Zukunft Deutschland schuldig fuehlen, wenn man anfangen wuerde zu behaupten das Adolf einer von vielen schlimmen Herrschern war?


Weil es automatisch auch verharmlosend wäre und Hitler nunmal viele noch indirekt miterlebt haben - Ivan, der Schreckliche, Dschingis Kahn, ernsthaft jetzt?
Weißt du, wie lange das her ist?


Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich halte die Clinton fuer nicht minder gefaehrlich.
> Aber ist ja ne Frau, was soll da schon groß passieren


Och, kommt man jetzt mit der Sexismuskeule-Keule daher?
Wer hat Clinton nicht kritisiert, weil sie eine Frau ist?
Will Clinton eine Mauer zwischen den USA und Mexiko bauen?
Hetzt Clinton offen gegen Muslime und Minderheiten? 
Wäre mir neu.

Clinton wäre schon nach dem Abtritt von Bush junior die bessere Wahl gewesen, sie hätte klare Linien gezogen und hätte sich von den Reps nicht dauernd ans Bein pissen lassen, wie das bei Obama bisher der Fall war.^^


----------



## efdev (12. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Und alle immer Trump als neuen Hitler sehen. Und Clinton als bessere Lösung.  "Wir kamen, sahen, er starb."



Clinton mit ihrem "tollen" Berater für Außenpolitik klingt für mich auch nicht besonders gut


----------



## Woohoo (12. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wie sollte sich denn sonst in Zukunft Deutschland schuldig fuehlen, wenn man anfangen wuerde zu behaupten das Adolf einer von vielen schlimmen Herrschern war?



Das ist Deutschlands "neue Schuld":




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Ein Graffiti mit dem ertrunkenen syrischen Flüchtlingskind Aylan sorgt in Frankfurt für Gesprächsstoff.


----------



## the_leon (12. März 2016)

Ja und...
Wenn der Vater nach de will, das seine Fresse repariert wird, dass kann er ja vorher überlegen, ob man die Sozialsysteme anderer Länder ausnutzen will.
Dem gehört diese dann nach der Reparatur noch poliert und wieder zurück damit.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Gequirlte *******, gibt's dazu ne Quelle, hast du persönliche Erfahrungen, oder behauptest du das einfach?


Es ist doch immer so, dass Minderheiten generell als "Opfer" gelten und diejenigen die der Mehrheit angehören immer als die "Täter". 



Woohoo schrieb:


> Ein Graffiti mit dem ertrunkenen syrischen Flüchtlingskind Aylan sorgt in Frankfurt für Gesprächsstoff.


Schuld sind da die Eltern, denn in der Türkei waren sie bereits sicher. Man kann aber auch Assad, den Islamisten und Rebellen für den Bürgerkrieg eine Mitschuld geben da sie wegen ihnen erst geflohen sind.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Och, kommt man jetzt mit der Sexismuskeule-Keule daher?


Es ist doch so, dass viele Frauen nicht zutrauen kaltherzig und machtsüchtig zu sein.


----------



## mayo (12. März 2016)

Trump ist doch ein populistischer Egomane  mit Hand zur rechtsgewandten totalitären Führung.


----------



## Woohoo (12. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Schuld sind da die Eltern, denn in der Türkei waren sie bereits sicher. Man kann aber auch Assad, den Islamisten und Rebellen für den Bürgerkrieg eine Mitschuld geben da sie wegen ihnen erst geflohen sind.



Wen interessieren schon die Hintergründe wenn man ein Foto eines toten Kindes hat. Gut so ein Bild hätte man auch Jahre vorher immer wieder schießen können. Aber egal es wurde  eben jetzt gebraucht.


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2016)

Ich denke hinter Trump steckt mehr, fragt sich nur ob das was passieren würde wenn er Präsident wird schlimmer wird als was er sagt, oder ob er alle überrascht. 
Denkt dran, von Bismarck hatten auch viele das schlimmste erwartet und es kam besser. 
Abwarten


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Es ist doch so, dass viele Frauen nicht zutrauen kaltherzig und machtsüchtig zu sein.


Schau dir Dilma Rousseff oder Cristina Krichner an.
Die werden bzw. wurden auch von allen Seiten offen kritisert, den "Frauenbonus" haben die schon längst verspielt.
"Den Frauenbonus" haben solche Frauen nur bei den Frauen deren Alters selbst, die typische "Bunte"-Klientel. Spätestens seit Beate Zschäpe und dem Fall von Alice Schwarzer sollte die Öffentlichkeit schon begriffen haben, dass auch das vermeintlich schwache Geschlecht nicht unfehlbar ist. Mitlerweile gibt es auch Männer, die zugeben, mal von Frauen sexuell belästigt oder zuhause mal geschlagen worden zu sein, gibt's alles, ist nur nicht so gänig, wie umgekehrt, deswegen hörst du auch nicht häufig davon.

Und ich denke, allerspätestens seit Eva Green kennt doch jeder den Begriff "femme fatale".


Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich denke hinter Trump steckt mehr, fragt sich nur ob das was passieren würde wenn er Präsident wird schlimmer wird als was er sagt, oder ob er alle überrascht.
> Denkt dran, von Bismarck hatten auch viele das schlimmste erwartet und es kam besser.
> Abwarten


Wenn Trump Präsident wird, wird er erst mal merken, dass das, was er fordert, so nicht umsetzbar ist. 
Die anderen Staatschefs werden ihm die Grenzen aufzeigen und die einzelnen Bundestaaten werden ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen, so wie sie das schon immer gemacht haben.


----------



## JePe (12. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Meinst du das? :
> 
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Auf dem Bild: "Die Polizei muss solche Horden mit allen Mitteln stoppen - auch unter Anwendung von Schusswaffen!"

Tatsaechlich gesagt hat der "Zitierte": "Diese Verbrecher haben keine Toleranz verdient, sie muessen von der Polizei gestoppt werden – notfalls mit Gewalt und, ja, Sie lesen richtig, auch mit Schusswaffen."

Das ist auf den ersten Blick den Ballermann-Zitaten von Petry und der Klapperstoerchin nicht unaehnlich, aber aus dem Kontext gerissen (was verwundert, weil Frau Petry ebendies dem Mannheimer Morgen zum Vorwurf macht) - es ging nicht um einen vorgeblich unerlaubten Grenzuebertritt, sondern die Ereignisse in Koeln in der Silvesternacht.

Auf dem Bild: "Die Aussengrenzen sind zu schliessen, notfalls bewaffnet!"

Tatsaechlich gesagt hat der "Zitierte": "Grenzsicherung in Griechenland, dass werden die Griechen nicht selbst schaffen. Das wird nur eine europaeische Grenzsicherungstruppe sein koennen. Und dass die in der Regel dann auch Waffen besitzen, das ist an fast jeder Grenze der Welt normal." Scheinbar ist die Leseschwaeche bei AfD-Mitgliedern noch weit ausgepraegter als ich bisher annahm ... ?

Auf dem Bild: "Naechstenliebe schliesst aber nicht aus, in bestimmten Situationen zum Schutz von Menschen Gewalt anzuwenden."

Tatsaechlich gesagt hat der "Zitierte": Ups. Auch ein blinder Storch findet mal ein Korn. Soll heissen - das Zitat ist zwar verkuerzt, aber immerhin nicht sinnentstellt. Wobei hier der Kontext den Unterschied ausmacht. Liebe AfD, gib Dich nicht auf, lern lesen (schreiben kannst Du ja schon).


----------



## Woohoo (12. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> [...]
> Die anderen Staatschefs werden ihm die Grenzen aufzeigen und die einzelnen Bundestaaten werden ihr eigenes Süppchen kochen, so wie sie das schon immer gemacht haben.



Frauen sind doch nur ebenfalls so böse weil sie in einer männerdominierten dude-culture und einer Gesellschaft mit dangerous-fags aufgewachsen sind. Und sich gezwungen fühlen so wie Männer zu handeln, weil sie sonst keine Chance haben.


----------



## mayo (12. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Schau dir Dilma Rousseff oder Cristina Krichner an.
> Die werden bzw. wurden auch von allen Seiten offen kritisert, den "Frauenbonus" haben die schon längst verspielt.
> "Den Frauenbonus" haben solche Frauen nur bei den Frauen deren Alters selbst, die typische "Bunte"-Klientel. Spätestens seit Beate Zschäpe und dem Fall von Alice Schwarzer sollte die Öffentlichkeit schon begriffen haben, dass auch das vermeintlich schwache Geschlecht nicht unfehlbar ist. Mitlerweile gibt es auch Männer, die zugeben, mal von Frauen sexuell belästigt oder zuhause mal geschlagen worden zu sein, gibt's alles, ist nur nicht so gänig, wie umgekehrt, deswegen hörst du auch nicht häufig davon.
> 
> ...



Als ob es die USA interessieren würde was die UN oÄ. sagen.  Wenn sie etwas angreifen wollen machen die es. Nur wenn sie Hilfe brauchen warten die auf Kooperation der UN/NATO.


----------



## Seeefe (12. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich bin ja dafuer das wir mal andere Persoenlichkeiten fuer solche Vergleiche hernehmen. Iwan der Schreckliche, Dschingis Khan, Nero etc etc.
> Naja wird sich nicht durchsetzen, war keiner so wirklich mit Deutschland verbunden. Wie sollte sich denn sonst in Zukunft Deutschland schuldig fuehlen, wenn man anfangen wuerde zu behaupten das Adolf einer von vielen schlimmen Herrschern war?



Man kann sich auch selbst in die Schublade stecken und meinen alle Welt verachtet nur Deutschland für den bekloppten der nach '33 den ganzen Mist gebaut hat. 

Als würde man meinen du wirst dauernd als Nazi bezeichnet.  

Ich hatte das Glück mit einigen Menschen sprechen zu können, welche die NS-Zeit erlebt haben und zwar auf der Seite der verfolgten, denen teilweise alles genommen worden ist. Gerade diese Menschen haben mir 0,0 das Gefühl vermittelt, ich sei irgendwie schuldig was vor X Jahren passiert ist. 

Und dann soll ich mich schuldig fühlen, weil irgendein Typ im Ausland wieder irgendwas von Nazi labert? Mit nichten.

Aber kannst ja mal nach Polen fahren und fragen was die dort so von Stalin halten, das Rennen Hitler vs. Stalin gewinnt (nach meinem Bekanntschaftskreis dort) Stalin.


----------



## Verminaard (12. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Weil es automatisch auch verharmlosend wäre und Hitler nunmal viele noch indirekt miterlebt haben - Ivan, der Schreckliche, Dschingis Kahn, ernsthaft jetzt?
> Weißt du, wie lange das her ist?


Doppelmoral von seiner besten Seite.
"Wir duerfen nie vergessen was damals passiert ist"
"Ivan, der Schreckliche, Dschingis Kahn, ernsthaft jetzt?Weißt du, wie lange das her ist?"
Na dann nimm doch Stalin, Mao Tse-Tung, Pol Pot, die ganzen Kims Nordkoreas.
Sogar aktueller als Adolf Hitler, und nicht besser, wenn nicht sogar grausamer.
Hat null mit Verharmlosung zu tun. Ich finds nur seltsam das Adolf Hitler DER Oberboese schlechthin ist. 




Two-Face schrieb:


> Och, kommt man jetzt mit der Sexismuskeule-Keule daher?
> Wer hat Clinton nicht kritisiert, weil sie eine Frau ist?
> Will Clinton eine Mauer zwischen den USA und Mexiko bauen?
> Hetzt Clinton offen gegen Muslime und Minderheiten?
> ...



Hier fehlt defintiv ein Sarkasmusbutton.
Meinst du wirklich Clinton waer das bessere Uebel?
Ich mag mich irren, aber ich bin der Meinung das nicht unbedingt der Amtsinhaber auch der Machthaber ist in den USA.
Wahlkaempfe sind unhemlich teuer, und die die die Kanidaten unterstuetzen, werden gewisse Erwartungen haben.


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2016)

mayo schrieb:


> Als ob es die USA interessieren würde was die UN oÄ. sagen.  Wenn sie etwas angreifen wollen machen die es. Nur wenn sie Hilfe brauchen warten die auf Kooperation der UN/NATO.


Angreifen will Trump ja nach seiner Aussage nichts. 
Die Maßnahmen gegen Terrorismus will er verschärfen, auch mit drastischen Maßnahmen, Waterboarding und co.
Den Irakkrieg und auch Afghanistan bezeichnet er ja als Fehler, auch wenn er sich da immer wieder gerne mal selber widerspricht.


Verminaard schrieb:


> Doppelmoral von seiner besten Seite.
> "Wir duerfen nie vergessen was damals passiert ist"
> "Ivan, der Schreckliche, Dschingis Kahn, ernsthaft jetzt?Weißt du, wie lange das her ist?"
> Na dann nimm doch Stalin, Mao Tse-Tung, Pol Pot, die ganzen Kims Nordkoreas.
> ...


Was hat das mit Doppelmoral zu tun, wenn ich drauf hinweise, dass die Nachfahren von Khan und Ivan schon seit Jahrhunderten tot sind? Ich habe auch nirgends behauptet, dass andere weniger schlimm wären als Hitler nur ist das was er gemacht hat in der westlichen Welt immernoch am deutlichsten zu spüren. Hätte es Hitler nicht gegeben wäre es heute sehr wahrscheinlich Stalin, den wir an allem Übel messen.^^


Verminaard schrieb:


> Hier fehlt defintiv ein Sarkasmusbutton.
> Meinst du wirklich Clinton waer das bessere Uebel?
> Ich mag mich irren, aber ich bin der Meinung das nicht unbedingt der Amtsinhaber auch der Machthaber ist in den USA.
> Wahlkaempfe sind unhemlich teuer, und die die die Kanidaten unterstuetzen, werden gewisse Erwartungen haben.


Schau dir mal Trumps Wahlkampfveranstaltungen an.
Dann schau dir Clintons Wahlprogramm an.
Dann nochmal das, was Trump vorhat.

Also da muss man jetzt echt kein scharfäugiger Politanalyst sein um draufzukommen, wer von den beiden wirklich "übel" ist.


----------



## Woohoo (12. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Angreifen will Trump ja nach seiner Aussage nichts.
> Die Maßnahmen gegen Terrorismus will er verschärfen, auch mit drastischen Maßnahmen, Waterboarding und co.
> Den Irakkrieg und auch Afghanistan bezeichnet er ja als Fehler, auch wenn er sich da immer wieder gerne mal selber widerspricht.


 
Wird momentan waterboarding o.ä. nicht angewendet?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Hat null mit Verharmlosung zu tun. Ich finds nur seltsam das Adolf Hitler DER Oberboese schlechthin ist.


Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass man heute noch die Spuren des Völkermordes sieht.
Die Spuren von Mao und Stalin sind verdeckt wurden.


----------



## -Metallica- (12. März 2016)

Hier stand nix


----------



## Nightslaver (12. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Huffington Post Deutschland (die sind echt klar links) und Todenhofer mal wieder am hetzen:
> Todenhofers drastischer Hitler-Vergleich: Wie lange braucht die AfD fur 7 Millionen Tote?
> Eigentlich könnte die AfD jetzt gegen ihn klagen.



Er sollte lieber fragen wie lange Merkel noch braucht bis sie die 70 Millionen voll hat. Als die Menschen im Mittelmeer abgesoffen sind hat sie das auch nicht interessiert, erst als hunderttausende an der deutschen Grenze standen und man sie nicht mehr "ausblenden" konnte, hat es sie tangiert und sie ihre "menschliche" Ader "entdeckt".
Wieviele zehntausend Flüchtlinge hat Merkel also auf dem Gewissen die im Mittelmeer ertrunken sind?

Naja, aber Hauptsache der Todenhofer kann mal wieder seine einseitigen Märchen erzählen, das eigene dreckige Verhalten blendet man dabei ja lieber aus, ist ja unangenehm müsste man eingestehen das man selbst einen Haufen Tote mit auf dem Gewissen hat...


----------



## Two-Face (12. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das liegt wahrscheinlich daran, dass man heute noch die Spuren des Völkermordes sieht.
> Die Spuren von Mao und Stalin sind verdeckt wurden.


Die Spuren von Mao und Stalin siehst du eben so nicht im Westen, das ist nunmal der Unterschied.
Hitler hat den Zweiten Weltkrieg losgebrochen, er hat auf allen Seiten Tote gefordert.
Die Verbrechen Mao's und Stalins richteten sich entweder ausschließlich gegen das eigene Volk oder waren auf einige weitere Länder beschränkt, hatten aber nicht gleich mehrere (Groß)mächte auf sich gelenkt.
Wäre Hitler aber nicht gewesen, hätte sehr wahrscheinlich Stalin angegriffen und er wäre heute das Paradebeispiel allen Übels.^^


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (12. März 2016)

Mal wieder was zum Nachdenken:
Griechenland: Norbert Blüm übernachtet in Idomeni - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Woohoo (12. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mal wieder was zum Nachdenken:
> Griechenland: Norbert Blüm übernachtet in Idomeni - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Hat Herr Blüm den Migranten gesagt sie sollen bitte mit den Behörden zusammenarbeiten anstatt weiter die Grenzen zu belagern? Oder will er uns nur ein schlechtes Gewissen machen und uns beibringen nur die Öffnung der Grenzen sei die Lösung?

_Die griechischen Behörden riefen die Migranten in Flugblättern auf, in  andere Flüchtlingslager umzuziehen. "Die griechisch-mazedonische Grenze  ist geschlossen. Griechenland bietet Ihnen Unterkunft, Versorgung mit  Nahrungsmitteln und ärztliche Hilfe", heißt es auf den Handzetteln. "Wir  bitten um Ihre Zusammenarbeit mit den griechischen Behörden. Suchen Sie  die entsprechenden Auffanglager auf." _


----------



## Ich 15 (12. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Für einen Mann wie Sanders sind die USA noch nicht bereit.


Die Demokraten sind dafür noch nicht bereit, der Wähler wäre es durchaus. In Umfrage scheidet Sanders gegen Trump besser ab als Hillary gegen Trump. Hillary ist für sich genommen eine absolute Katastrophe. Sie wäre zwar im Vergleich zu Sanders das geringer Übel aber mehr auch nicht. 

Zu Trump
Trump tritt teilweise wirklich sehr Rechts auf und seine Sprüche gegen Mexikaner und Muslime sind unerträglich. Trump polarisiert, provoziert gerne und spielt den Clown für die Medien. Dennoch darf man auch nicht vergessen das Trump in der Vergangenheit auch Demokraten unterstützt hat, Hillary war sogar auf seine Hochzeit. Er wechselt zu Themen auch oft seine Meinung und sein Handeln in der Vergangenheit passt nicht unbedingt zu seinen aktuellen Aussagen. In einigen Bereichen sind seine Aussagen sogar halbwegs akzeptabel und vernünftig, da ist Cruz schlimmer. Dieser verpackt es nur sprachlich nicht so reißerisch.

Fazit. Trump als Präsidiert wäre wahrscheinlich eine Katastrophe. Eventuell würde er aber auch sein Auftreten als Präsident ändern, da er nicht mehr um Aufmerksamkeit kämpfen muss. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mal wieder was zum Nachdenken:
> Griechenland: Norbert Blüm übernachtet in Idomeni - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Dies würde ich auch als ein extremes Problemen sehen, wenn die Flüchtlinge da wirklich so leben müssten. Dies ist aber nicht der Fall. Siehe Woohoo


----------



## Nightslaver (12. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mal wieder was zum Nachdenken:
> Griechenland: Norbert Blüm übernachtet in Idomeni - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Und was wieder nur als Randnotiz, beiläufig, Erwähnung findet, keiner der 12.000 Flüchtlinge die dort in Idomeni sind muss in diesem "Lager" unter diesen Bedingungen sein! Die griechische Regierung hat ihnen angeboten in organisierten Lagern bei Athen und andernorts untergebracht zu werden.
Sorry, aber wer nach dem Wink mit dem EU-Zaunfall immer noch da aushart und hofft das die Grenze zu Makedonien auf magische Weise aufgeht mit dem kann ich einfach kein rechtes Mitgefühl für die Lage in idomeni mehr entwickeln, schon garnicht wenn die Presse wieder auf die Tränendrüse drückt und es in ihren Artikeln so formuliert als gäbe es keine Alternative, zu denn Bedingungen in Idomeni, für diese Menschen, auch wenn die Alternative nicht das sein mag was diese Leute eigentlich wollen (weiterreisen).

Irgendwann muss man auch als Flüchtling mal merken das man einer naiven Utopie nachhängt, das Europa nicht jedem helfen wird und Merkel sie nicht per first class Ticket mit dem Flugzeug aus Griechenland abholen wird und eben das die Balkanroute nicht morgen wieder auf sein wird.


----------



## Bester_Nick (12. März 2016)

Ich kann Trump nicht mal ernst nehmen. Der Typ hat Null politische Qualifikation. Wäre so als ob hier in Deutschland Robert Geiss als Kanzler kandidieren würde. ^^


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ich kann Trump nicht mal ernst nehmen. Der Typ hat Null politische Qualifikation. Wäre so als ob hier in Deutschland Robert Geiss als Kanzler kandidieren würde. ^^


Reagon war auch nur Schauspieler und wurde trotzdem Präsident. Arni war auch mal Gouverneur. 
Ist wahrscheinlich ein Kriterium bei den Wahlen in den USA, dass man durchgeknallt sein muss.


----------



## mayo (12. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Er sollte lieber fragen wie lange Merkel noch braucht bis sie die 70 Millionen voll hat. Als die Menschen im Mittelmeer abgesoffen sind hat sie das auch nicht interessiert, erst als hunderttausende an der deutschen Grenze standen und man sie nicht mehr "ausblenden" konnte, hat es sie tangiert und sie ihre "menschliche" Ader "entdeckt".
> Wieviele zehntausend Flüchtlinge hat Merkel also auf dem Gewissen die im Mittelmeer ertrunken sind?



Ich bin gerade irritiert. Soll das Ironie sein oder erst gemeint???

Was haben deutsche Grenzen und Merkel mit Seeuntauglichen Schlepperbooten im Mittelmeer zu tun? 

Bevor auch nur "Flüchtling" an deutschen Grenzen steht, muss er durch 1-2 andere EU-Länder...  Die Boote starten in Hoheitsgewässern souveräner Staaten , genauso wie sie auch anlanden bzw. beim Versuch leider Kentern. 

Sollte, deiner Meinung nach, Merkel die MS Aida an die nordafrikanische Küste schicken und jeden abholen lassen?? Oder was willst du uns damit sagen???


----------



## mayo (12. März 2016)

Das Trump sich für Sachen anhaftet die IHM helfen, ist ja wohl bekannt. Das hat nichts mit seiner politischen Ausrichtung zu tun. Obamas Politik kostet Trump zusätzliches Kapital, ergo stänkert er. Clifford Politik hat ihn nicht besonders tangiert  also hat er für dessen Wahlkampf geholfen.  Das haben Egoisten  so  an sich. Würden die Taten Kim Jong Un ihm helfen, bin ich sicher Trump würde versuchen diese in der Öffentlichkeit zu relativieren.

"Sorry für den Doppelpost, mit dem Handy unterwegs"


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die Büros der AfD werden noch öfter angegriffen als ...



Ich vermisse erneut eine Statistik, die diese Behauptung belegt.
Wie wäre es mal mit harten Zahlen?




efdev schrieb:


> Das ist sogar gut möglich ist die Frage ab wann etwas als Linksextremismus gilt  denn im Grunde könnte sogar die große Mehrheit der Linksextremen völlig friedlich sein gibt es dazu irgendwelche Studien gedönst oder so?.



Wenn der Begriff ...extremismus auf Personen angewandt wird (und zwar angemessen und nicht nur als Beleidigung), dann meistens weil diese Personen Gewalt einsetzen. Die Zahl derjenigen, die grundsätzlich gegen unser Werte- und Rechtssystem verstoßen (also Extrem sind) und dabei gewaltfrei bleiben ist nun einmal sehr gering.




Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich auch rechte Pazifisten?



Im gleichen Sinne wie bei linken Pazifisten wäre mir das nicht bekannt. Letztere plädieren in der Regel für massive Abrüstung auch einseitig - das ist für Rechte eine inakzeptable Schwächung ihrer angebeteten Nation. Aber es gibt viele Rechte, die dagegen sind sich in andere Konflikte irgendwo auf der Welt einzumischen. Da die letzten Angriffe auf deutschen Boden einige Zeit zurückliegen, ergibt sich da eine Schnittmenge bezüglich Alltagspolitik. Mir wäre aber nicht aufgefallen, dass sich diese Rechten als Pazifisten bezeichnen oder mit linken Pazifizisten sympathisieren.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dieser Teil ist viel schlimmer:
> *AfD will die GEZ abschaffen*
> 
> _Wie  die "Bild" weiterhin berichtet, setzen sich die Rechtspopulisten in dem  Programmentwurf zudem für die Privatisierung des öffentlich-rechtlichen  Rundfunks und Abschaffung der Gebühreneinzugszentrale GEZ ein. ARD und  ZDF sollen sich „von 2018 an selbst finanzieren“._
> ...



An anderer Stelle will die AfD die Inhalte in den ÖR kontrollieren (was noch weitaus schlimmer wäre) => Beide Aussagen dürften blanker, konzeptloser Populismus sein. Die GEZ ist sehr unbeliebt, die "Lügenmedien" sind am rechten Rand unbeliebt und das einzige Konzept der AfD besteht darin, gegen alles unbeliebte zu sein, weil sich viele Deutsche in einer Abneigung einig und dadurch dann hoffentlich AfD-Wähler sind.
Klassisch substanzlose populistische Protest-Partei eben.




efdev schrieb:


> Das stimmt ändert aber nichts daran das eben auch die Taufe in dem Sinne gleich mit verboten gehört wenn schon denn schon



Eltern haben im Rahmen ihres Erziehungsauftrages (zu) recht viel Entscheidungsgewalt über das Leben der Kinder, das schließt die Religion mit ein. Solange sich die Taufe ein paar Spritzer Wasser beschränkt, wirst du der also nicht habhaft. Die Beschneidungsdebatte wurde dagegen vor einigen Jahren wesentlich heftiger geführt (weiteres "dagegen" Thema für die AfD  ), aber iirc nie richterlich beurteilt. Da stehen das Recht auf Unversehrtheit des Kindes (wobei der Eingriff und damit die Einschränkung dieses Rechts leider als sehr gering gilt) gegen die Religionsfreiheit (zumindest bei den Juden ist afaik der Zeitraum für die Beschneidung vorgegeben, man würde jüdische Kultur also komplett mit verbieten) und die Erziehungshoheit der Eltern. Afaik hat sich damals keine Partei getraut, die Sache bis zum Ende durchzuziehen.
(auch wenn bei Grünen und Linken recht lange debattiert wurde, wie man dazu stehen sollte)




Verminaard schrieb:


> Doppelmoral von seiner besten Seite.
> "Wir duerfen nie vergessen was damals passiert ist"
> "Ivan, der Schreckliche, Dschingis Kahn, ernsthaft jetzt?Weißt du, wie lange das her ist?"
> Na dann nimm doch Stalin, Mao Tse-Tung, Pol Pot, die ganzen Kims Nordkoreas.
> ...



Hitler steht in Sachen Tote/Jahre ganz oben auf der Liste und er ist der einzige, der aus rein rassistischen Motiven getötet hat, was dem ganzen eine vollkommen andere Qualität verleitet. (Verfolgung politischer Gegner ist schlimmer, aber kann man zumindest überleben in dem man die Klappe hält und damit eben nicht Gegner ist. Versuch das mal mit der "falschen" Hautfarbe.)
Vor allem aber kam Hitler aus einer liberalen deutschen Gesellschaft mit in weiten Teilen den heutigem entsprechenden Werte-Kanon an die Macht. Daran muss immer wieder erinnert werden - das Ausgangsvorraussetzungen für eine Wiederholung immer noch existieren.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und was wieder nur als Randnotiz, beiläufig, Erwähnung findet, keiner der 12.000 Flüchtlinge die dort in Idomeni sind muss in diesem "Lager" unter diesen Bedingungen sein! Die griechische Regierung hat ihnen angeboten in organisierten Lagern bei Athen und andernorts untergebracht zu werden.



Hat sie das? Nach allem, was ich gelesen habe, kommen die Flüchtlinge ohne private Busunternehmen und entsprechende Bezahlung nicht einmal nach Athen und entsprechende Lager hat die griechische Regierung auch nicht zur Hand. Wenn man die Wahl hat, im Schlamm von Idomeni zu bleiben oder 25 Euro dafür zu zahlen, in Athen auf der Straße zu sitzen, dann kann man auch in Hoffnung auf eine Grenzöffnung vor Ort bleiben. Griechenland ist eben keine sichere bleibe, sondern hoffnungslos überfordert.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich vermisse erneut eine Statistik, die diese Behauptung belegt.
> Wie wäre es mal mit harten Zahlen?


Farbanschlag auf Wahlburo von die Linke in Sachsen | MDR.DE
Da ist eine Statistik (leider nur zu Sachsen).


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Vor allem aber kam Hitler aus einer liberalen deutschen Gesellschaft mit in weiten Teilen den heutigem entsprechenden Werte-Kanon an die Macht. Daran muss immer wieder erinnert werden - das Ausgangsvorraussetzungen für eine Wiederholung immer noch existieren.


Stimmt wir Deutschen sind ja die ewigen potenziellen Nazis...
Woher kamen Lenin und Stalin ? Woher kam Mao ? Die hatten alle Rückhalt in Teilen der Bevölkerung.


----------



## -Metallica- (12. März 2016)

Hier stand nix


----------



## mayo (12. März 2016)

Naja, nach dem Krieg hat Stalin auch unzählige Juden töten lassen... Wenn das keine ethnischen Gründe sind...


----------



## Woohoo (12. März 2016)

mayo schrieb:


> Naja, nach dem Krieg hat Stalin auch unzählige Juden töten lassen... Wenn das keine ethnischen Gründe sind...



Hätte man den Vorteil der A-Bombe doch noch genutzt um die UDSSR in die Knie zu zwingen.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im gleichen Sinne wie bei linken Pazifisten wäre mir das nicht bekannt. Letztere plädieren in der Regel für massive Abrüstung auch einseitig - das ist für Rechte eine inakzeptable Schwächung ihrer angebeteten Nation. Aber es gibt viele Rechte, die dagegen sind sich in andere Konflikte irgendwo auf der Welt einzumischen. Da die letzten Angriffe auf deutschen Boden einige Zeit zurückliegen, ergibt sich da eine Schnittmenge bezüglich Alltagspolitik. Mir wäre aber nicht aufgefallen, dass sich diese Rechten als Pazifisten bezeichnen oder mit linken Pazifizisten sympathisieren.



Es gibt ja rechte Interessen, bzw. nationale Interessen, die sich ausschließlich auf nationales Interesse bezieht, man klammert sich also von der Welt aus.
Doch die Wirtschaftsinteressen der Konzerne müssen ja durchgesetzt werden, denn das macht die Politik ja hauptsächlich und da kann sich dann eine rechte Pazifisten Regierung, die sich nur für das eigene Land interessiert, nicht raus halten.
Würde mich mal interessieren, wie das so ablaufen würde.
Ebenfalls würde mich interessieren -- um mal wieder zur AFD zu kommen und nicht über den US Amerikanischen Wahlkampf zu reden -- wie sich die AFD denn eine mögliche Regierungsbeteiligung vorstellt?
Denn das ist, meine Meinung, das Interesse einer Partei, wenn sie sich zur Wahl stellt, sie will auch Verantwortung übernehmen in Form von Regierungsverantwortung, egal jetzt mal ob Kommunal, Länder oder Bundesebene. Aber das ist nun mal das eigentliche Ziel.

Für den US Amerikanischen Wahlkampf könnte man sicher einen eigenen Thread aufmachen, der mit großer Sicherheit regen Zulauf finden wird.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Stimmt wir Deutschen sind ja die ewigen potenziellen Nazis...
> Woher kamen Lenin und Stalin ? Woher kam Mao ? Die hatten alle Rückhalt in Teilen der Bevölkerung.



Es geht ja nicht um Nazis, es geht darum, dass eine große Anzahl an Leuten mit der damaligen Politik nicht mehr einverstanden waren und Hitler ihnen eine Alternative anbot.


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2016)

Die AfD will erstmal Opposition bleiben. Verständlich, deren Personal ist (noch)  nicht dafür geeignet.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Die AfD will erstmal Opposition bleiben. Verständlich, deren Personal ist (noch)  nicht dafür geeignet.



Du meinst, sie versuchen so lange durchzuhalten und sich nicht zu zerfetzen, bis sie 5 Jahre später sowieso wieder aus dem Landtag fliegen?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du meinst, sie versuchen so lange durchzuhalten und sich nicht zu zerfetzen, bis sie 5 Jahre später sowieso wieder aus dem Landtag fliegen?


Es ist naiv so etwas anzunehmen. Das sagte man über den FN in Frankreich seit über 20 Jahren auch.

Und die Flüchtlingskrise ist in 5 Jahren auch nicht vorbei. Eher kommen neue Konflikte zwischen dem Iran und Saudi-Arabien und Konflikte in der Türkei hinzu.


----------



## -Metallica- (12. März 2016)

Hier stand nix


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und die Flüchtlingskrise ist in 5 Jahren auch nicht vorbei. Eher kommen neue Konflikte zwischen dem Iran und Saudi-Arabien und Konflikte in der Türkei hinzu.



In 5 Jahren wirst du 5 Millionen Flüchtlinge pro Jahr haben, da sich die Politik ja nicht ändert. Es werden weiter Waffen exportiert und eine Wirtschaftspolitik betrieben, die die armen Länder weiter ausbeutet.
Und in 10 Jahren werden es 15 Millionen Flüchtlinge sein.
In 25 Jahren 50 Millionen Flüchtlinge.
In 50 Jahren 250 Millionen Flüchtlinge.

Das wird nie aufhören, wenn man nichts grundlegendes ändert.
Die Frage ist, will die AFD das? Nein, sie will einfach nur die Grenzen schließen und sie mit Waffengewalt verteidigen. 



-Metallica- schrieb:


> @Treshold,
> 
> welche Partei hat denn Deine Symphatie ? Ernst gemeinte frage.



Aktuell?
Ehrlich gesagt keine. 
Die CDU ist für mich nicht wählbar, die FDP sowieso nicht.
Die Linke könnte es sein, aber die haben ja Vorstellungen, die völlig an der Realität vorbei gehen. Daher fallen die auch raus.
Die Grünen hatte ich mal gewählt, aber aktuell ist das eher FDP in Grün und daher auch nicht mehr wählbar.
Die SPD kannst du komplett in die Tonne treten, solange da noch Leute herumgeistern, die die Politik Schröders forcieren, kannst du die rauchen.
Wahrscheinlich werde ich nächstes Jahr irgendeine kleine Partei wählen -- die Bier Partei oder so.


----------



## -Metallica- (12. März 2016)

Hier stand nix


----------



## Seeefe (12. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Stimmt wir Deutschen sind ja die ewigen potenziellen Nazis...
> Woher kamen Lenin und Stalin ? Woher kam Mao ? Die hatten alle Rückhalt in Teilen der Bevölkerung.



Beiden Beispielen ging allerdings ein blutiger Bürgerkrieg voraus. 

Anmerken möchte ich hier nochmal etwas, was ich eigentlich in meinem vorangegangenen Post schon schreiben wollte. 

Eine Sache hatten alle Zeitzeugen der NS-Zeit gemeinsam und zwar das wir diese Zeit nicht vergessen dürfen. Das ist auch richtig so. Wie ruyven_macaran schon angemerkt hat, Hitler kam nicht von Heute auf Morgen an die Macht, er konnte auf einen immer größer werdenden Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung langsam aufbauen. 

Nur weil dies schon mehrere Jahrzehnte her ist, heißt es nicht dies könne sich nicht wiederholen. Hitler hat mit Ängsten der Menschen gespielt, die heute genau so da sind wie damals und hat ihnen für alles Lösungen versprochen. 

Das ist eben der große Unterschied zu anderen Diktatoren des 20ten Jahrhunderts. 

Nur weil man darauf aufmerksam macht, dies kann auch heute wieder so ablaufen, bedeutet das nicht, man stempelt alle Deutsche direkt als potenzielle Nazis ab...


----------



## Ich 15 (12. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ebenfalls würde mich interessieren -- um mal wieder zur AFD zu kommen und nicht über den US Amerikanischen Wahlkampf zu reden -- wie sich die AFD denn eine mögliche Regierungsbeteiligung vorstellt?
> Denn das ist, meine Meinung, das Interesse einer Partei, wenn sie sich zur Wahl stellt, sie will auch Verantwortung übernehmen in Form von Regierungsverantwortung, egal jetzt mal ob Kommunal, Länder oder Bundesebene. Aber das ist nun mal das eigentliche Ziel.


Gegenfrage: Wie stellt sich die Linke eine Regierungsbeteiligung vor? Die AfD wird natürlich in absehbarer Zeit in der Opposition bleiben, aber wenn sich die Partei etabliert hat ist vieles möglich. Die Linken sind ja irgendwann auch zumindest auf Landesebene an die Macht gekommen. Als sie dann regiert haben war alles nur noch halb so schlimm. Mit der AfD würde es ähnlich aussehen. Die Grünen haben ja z.B. auch als Opposition angefangen. Vielleicht wird die AfD  sich ähnlich wie die  Piraten entwickeln, vielleicht aber auch nicht  Niemand hat eine Glaskugel.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Farbanschlag auf Wahlburo von die Linke in Sachsen | MDR.DE
> Da ist eine Statistik (leider nur zu Sachsen).



? Meinst du mit Statistik jetzt die Tabelle auf der verlinkten Seite, in der für dieses Jahr 3 AFD-Parteibüros genannt werden und über der ausdrücklich von 15 Anschläge o.ä. gegen Einrichtungen der Linken die Rede ist? Oder meinst du den auf der Seite verlinkten Artikel, in der von je 20 Übergriffen in Sachsen berichtet und für Thüringen auch noch die SPD gleichberechtigt neben AFD und Die Linke als betroffene nennt

Diese beiden Quellen widersprechen beide Seiten eklatant deiner Behauptung, es würde weitaus mehr Gewalt von linker Seite gegen die AfD ausgeübt, als von Rechten gegen andere Parteien.



> Stimmt wir Deutschen sind ja die ewigen potenziellen Nazis...



Diese Aussage tätigst du.



> Woher kamen Lenin und Stalin ? Woher kam Mao ? Die hatten alle Rückhalt in Teilen der Bevölkerung.



Lenin hatte Rückhalt in Teilen der Bevölkerung in der Revolution gegen eine Monarchie, Mao hatte Rückhalt in Teilen der Bevölkerung in einem Land, dass seit dem Ende der Monarchie zerfallen und von Kriegen zwischen mehreren einheimischen und einer fremden Partei geprägt war. Über den Rückhalt Stalins gibt es wechselnde Aussagen - fakt ist, dass er seine Machtposition unter anderem durch Patreiintrigien und übernahme der Machtstellung von Lenins kommunistischem Apparat erhalten hat. Kein einziger dieser drei übernahm die Macht aus einem demokratischen System oder/und aus einer offenen Gesellschaft heraus, die mit dem heutigen Mitteleuropa vergleichbar wäre. Damit sind diese Machthaber zwar historisch interessant, man kann aus ihrer Geschichte aber nichts über innere Bedrohungen für unseres heutige politische und gesellschaftliche System lernen.




Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt ja rechte Interessen, bzw. nationale Interessen, die sich ausschließlich auf nationales Interesse bezieht, man klammert sich also von der Welt aus.
> Doch die Wirtschaftsinteressen der Konzerne müssen ja durchgesetzt werden, denn das macht die Politik ja hauptsächlich und da kann sich dann eine rechte Pazifisten Regierung, die sich nur für das eigene Land interessiert, nicht raus halten.
> Würde mich mal interessieren, wie das so ablaufen würde.



Wenn ich irgendwo Aussagen von Rechten zu wirtschaftlichen Vorstellungen sehe, dann laufen diese immer auf eine national geschlossene Ökonomie hinaus. Das diese innerhalb der Grenzen Deutschlands nicht annähernd unsere heutige Wirtschaftskraft haben könnte, wird verdrängt bzw. schlicht nicht verstanden, zugunsten anderer Effekte ignoriert (Idealvorstellung einer hocheffizienten harmonischen rein nationalistischen Gesellschaft genetisch und kulturell überlegener Menschen, in der alle zusammenarbeiten - quasi Nationalkommunismus) - oder man ganz eigene Vorstellungen dazu, wie Grenzen denn verlaufen sollten...




Threshold schrieb:


> In 5 Jahren wirst du 5 Millionen Flüchtlinge pro Jahr haben, da sich die Politik ja nicht ändert. Es werden weiter Waffen exportiert und eine Wirtschaftspolitik betrieben, die die armen Länder weiter ausbeutet.
> Und in 10 Jahren werden es 15 Millionen Flüchtlinge sein.
> In 25 Jahren 50 Millionen Flüchtlinge.
> In 50 Jahren 250 Millionen Flüchtlinge.



hmmm.... Weltweit vielleicht (bzw. da noch mehr, dafür sorgen wir mit unseren Emissionen ja fleißig), aber nicht an Deutschlands Grenzen. Da sind schon die bislang von rechter Seite geäußerten Zahlen nur bedingt haltbar:
2015 stieg die Zahl der anerkannten Flüchtlinge in Deutschland gerade einmal um 323000. Dazu kommen noch rund 300000 Registrierte, die als Flüchtling eingereist sind, die bislang aber keinen Antrag stellen konnten bzw. auf dessen Bearbeitung warten. Wendet man die Anerkennungsquote von rund 50% im letzten Jahr auf diese an, ist man also bei knapp 0,5 Millionen Flüchtlingen im Jahr (immer noch traurig viel), nicht bei der gerne rumposaunten Zahl von 1-2 Millionen.



> Das wird nie aufhören, wenn man nichts grundlegendes ändert.
> Die Frage ist, will die AFD das? Nein, sie will einfach nur die Grenzen schließen und sie mit Waffengewalt verteidigen.



Die VT, dass die ganze Flüchtlingssache politisch gesteuert wäre, um Wählerstimmen zu bunkern, ist ja durchaus beliebt - wieso sollte die AfD da nicht mitmachen und alles unternehmen, um ihr einzigstes Thema am Leben zu erhalten?


----------



## Verminaard (12. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ich kann Trump nicht mal ernst nehmen. Der  Typ hat Null politische Qualifikation. Wäre so als ob hier in  Deutschland Robert Geiss als Kanzler kandidieren würde. ^^



Den Geiss als Wirtschaftsminister waer vielleicht gar nicht so uebel 

Was haben denn die deutschen Politiker fuer Qualifikationen?
Seit Jahren hat Jeder von denen Schiss ob die ihren Doktor behalten duerfen. 
Die Aemter werden gewechselt wie sonst was. 
Die von der Leyen als Verteidigungsminister ist schon ein Hammer, aber Merkel als Bundeskanzlerin in ihrer dritten Amtszeit?! 
Ja Aussitzen ist auch eine Art der Politik und insgesamt bekommt sie noch Anerkennung.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hitler steht in Sachen Tote/Jahre ganz oben auf der Liste und er ist der  einzige, der aus rein rassistischen Motiven getötet hat, was dem ganzen  eine vollkommen andere Qualität verleitet. (Verfolgung politischer  Gegner ist schlimmer, aber kann man zumindest überleben in dem man die  Klappe hält und damit eben nicht Gegner ist. Versuch das mal mit der  "falschen" Hautfarbe.)
> Vor allem aber kam Hitler aus einer liberalen deutschen Gesellschaft mit  in weiten Teilen den heutigem entsprechenden Werte-Kanon an die Macht.  Daran muss immer wieder erinnert werden - das Ausgangsvorraussetzungen  für eine Wiederholung immer noch existieren.



Wenn man alle Toten des WWII nur Hitler zuordnet, dann stimmt deine Aussage.
Na den Rest bekommst selbst hin.



Threshold schrieb:


> Du  meinst, sie versuchen so lange durchzuhalten und sich nicht zu  zerfetzen, bis sie 5 Jahre später sowieso wieder aus dem Landtag  fliegen?


Wuerd mich ueber die Lottozahlen fuer den naechsten Freitag freuen, Eurojackpot ist sehr prall 



Seeefe schrieb:


> Beiden Beispielen ging allerdings ein blutiger Bürgerkrieg voraus.
> 
> Anmerken möchte ich hier nochmal etwas, was ich eigentlich in meinem vorangegangenen Post schon schreiben wollte.
> 
> ...



Hitlers Aufstieg hat also nichts mit dem vorausgegangenen Krieg zu  tun? Nichts mit der kompletten Situation der Menschen damals, hohe  Arbeitslosigkeit, Weltwirtschaftskrise, unglaubliche monetaere  Verpflichtungen Deutschlands....
Es waren viele Faktoren und Bedingunen noetig, um Hitler ueberhaupt irgendwie Erfolgreich werden zu lassen.
Und ihr schlagt tatsaechlich eine Bruecke zu der heutigen Zeit?


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Wie stellt sich die Linke eine Regierungsbeteiligung vor? Die AfD wird natürlich in absehbarer Zeit in der Opposition bleiben aber wenn sich die Partei etabliert ist vieles möglich. Die Linken sind ja irgendwann auch zumindest auf Landesebene an die Macht gekommen. Als sie dann regiert haben war alles nur halb so schlimm. Mit der AfD würde es ähnlich aussehen. Die Grünen sind ja z.B. auch als Opposition angefangen. Vielleicht man die AfD die Entwicklung der Piraten, vielleicht aber auch nicht  Niemand hat eine Glaskugel.



Gar nicht, hab ich doch gerade eben beschreiben.
Die Vorstellungen der Linken sind nicht praxisnah. 
Da wird viel geredet und viel vorgeschlagen, aber wie das alles solide finanzierbar ist, ist dann immer ausgeklammert.

Ich persönlich würde z.B. endlich mal das Sozialsystem verändern. Alle zahlen ein, dazu wird die Arbeit geringer besteuert und das Kapital höher besteuert.
Dann wird die Mehrwertsteuer auf Grundmittel zum Leben gesenkt, für alles andere steigt die Mehrwertsteuer auf 25%. Für Luxusartikel -- dazu würde ich z.b. Alkohol zählen -- steigt sie auf 50%.
Dazu eine stärkere Regulierung des Finanzsektors und eine Deregulierung des Bildungssystems und des Individuums. Mehr Freiheit für den einzelnen, mehr Einschränkungen für die Masse.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> hmmm.... Weltweit vielleicht (bzw. da noch mehr, dafür sorgen wir mit unseren Emissionen ja fleißig), aber nicht an Deutschlands Grenzen. Da sind schon die bislang von rechter Seite geäußerten Zahlen nur bedingt haltbar:
> 2015 stieg die Zahl der anerkannten Flüchtlinge in Deutschland gerade einmal um 323000. Dazu kommen noch rund 300000 Registrierte, die als Flüchtling eingereist sind, die bislang aber keinen Antrag stellen konnten bzw. auf dessen Bearbeitung warten. Wendet man die Anerkennungsquote von rund 50% im letzten Jahr auf diese an, ist man also bei knapp 0,5 Millionen Flüchtlingen im Jahr (immer noch traurig viel), nicht bei der gerne rumposaunten Zahl von 1-2 Millionen.



Ja, eben, weltweit.
Wo gehen die Leute denn hin?
Die haben Smartphoines, die haben Internetzugang, die wissen, wo es gut und wo es schlecht ist und wenn du die Möglichkeit hast -- finanziell und logistisch -- dann nimmst du die Reise in Richtung Europa an, egal wo du letztendlich herkommst.
In einigen Jahren werden die "Volksparteien" sich den Themen angenähert haben, sieht man ja gut an den Themen, die die Grünen früher hatten, was die CDU damals noch als Lächerlich abgelehnt haben. Heute sieht das anders aus, die Gesellschaft wandelt sich.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Gegenfrage: Wie stellt sich die Linke eine Regierungsbeteiligung vor? Die AfD wird natürlich in absehbarer Zeit in der Opposition bleiben aber wenn sich die Partei etabliert ist vieles möglich. Die Linken sind ja irgendwann auch zumindest auf Landesebene an die Macht gekommen. Als sie dann regiert haben war alles nur halb so schlimm. Mit der AfD würde es ähnlich aussehen. Die Grünen sind ja z.B. auch als Opposition angefangen. Vielleicht man die AfD die Entwicklung der Piraten, vielleicht aber auch nicht  Niemand hat eine Glaskugel.



Die Länder, in denen die Linken an der Regierung beteiligt sind, wurden mal nur von Vorgängern der Linken regiert 
Wenn du dir die Programme der entsprechenden Landesverbände anguckst, wirst du auch große Unterschiede zu denen im Westen und zur Bundesebene feststellen. Das sind gewachsene Strukturen von Realpolitikern, nicht der Mischmasch aus Idealisten und Populisten, der die Linke z.B. auf Bundesebene prägt und der Regierungsverantwortung quasi unmöglich macht. Allenfalls die Beteiligung als sehr kleiner Partner in einer Koalition wäre denkbar - immerhin liefern die Idealisten der Linken regelmäßig so etwas wie Zielvorstellungen für eine große Bandbreite von Themen ab, die SPD oder Grüne in eigene Konzepte einbauen könnten. Bei der AfD klappt beides nicht, weil sie zum einen nur ein Thema hat und da dann auch noch nur ein "dagegen", aber kein Konzept. So eine Position ist weder praktisch umsetzbar, noch kann man sie in einen Kompromiss einfließen lassen - dagegen ist dagegen. Aus so einem primitiven Standpunkt kann ein Koalitionspartner nicht einzelne Teile übernehmen, weil es nur ein Teil gibt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (12. März 2016)

sorry für Doppelpost, antworte hier auf Posts die erst während der Erstellung meines letzten Beitrages dazu kamen.



Verminaard schrieb:


> ... Situation der Menschen damals, hohe  Arbeitslosigkeit, Weltwirtschaftskrise,[/i] unglaubliche monetaere  Verpflichtungen Deutschlands [=Staatsverschuldung]....
> Es waren viele Faktoren und Bedingunen noetig, um Hitler ueberhaupt irgendwie Erfolgreich werden zu lassen.
> Und ihr schlagt tatsaechlich eine Bruecke zu der heutigen Zeit?




Wie können wir nur?
  




Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, eben, weltweit.
> Wo gehen die Leute denn hin?
> Die haben Smartphoines, die haben Internetzugang, die wissen, wo es gut und wo es schlecht ist und wenn du die Möglichkeit hast -- finanziell und logistisch -- dann nimmst du die Reise in Richtung Europa an, egal wo du letztendlich herkommst.
> In einigen Jahren werden die "Volksparteien" sich den Themen angenähert haben, sieht man ja gut an den Themen, die die Grünen früher hatten, was die CDU damals noch als Lächerlich abgelehnt haben. Heute sieht das anders aus, die Gesellschaft wandelt sich.



In den letzten Jahren sind 5-10% der syrischen Flüchtlinge nach Europa gekommen und das war eine Entfernung von unter 3000 km und durch gerade einmal zwei Staaten bis man in der EU ist, drei mehr wenn man bis nach Mitteleuropa möchte und zwischen all diesen Ländern gab es relativ offene Grenzen. Das ganze aus einem Land mit halbwegs moderner Wirtschaftsstruktur und entsprechendem Bildungs- und Einkommensniveau beziehungsweise Rücklagen. Das kannst du nur sehr bedingt mit Südostasien oder Zentralafrika vergleichn. Wenn Bangladesch absäuft, dann wird eine Flucht über Land nach Europa für viele weder finanzierbar noch praktikabel sein. Und die nächste Hungersnot südlich des Mittelmeers macht bisherige Bürgerkriegsflüchtlinge auch nicht mobiler. Australien, China, Japan, Indien - die müssen sich ggf. Gedanken machen (trotz schlechter Sozialsysteme), aber der Druck für Mitteleuropa dürfte auf hohem Niveau stagnieren.


----------



## Ich 15 (12. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bei der AfD klappt beides nicht, weil sie zum einen nur ein Thema hat


Die AfD behandelt zwar hauptsächlich nur ein Thema, hat aber noch weiter. Außerdem ist die Partei noch jung, mit der Zeit wird es da auch noch vielfältiger werden.


> und da dann auch noch nur ein "dagegen", aber kein Konzept.


Jaein, wenn man z.B. gegen eine Schule für alle ist, setzt man sich für den Erhalt von Gymnasien ein. Es ist teilweise auch eine Sache der Formulierung. Wenn man gegen Merkels Flüchtling Politik ist, dann ist man z.B. für die Einhaltung von Verträgen wie Dublin. 



> So eine Position ist weder praktisch umsetzbar, noch kann man sie in einen Kompromiss einfließen lassen - dagegen ist dagegen.


Ach, einen Kompromiss kann man immer finden. man erinnere sich z.B. an Merkels Aussage "Mit mir wird es keine Maut geben" ähh doch. Es gibt noch viele weitere Beispiele.



> Aus so einem primitiven Standpunkt kann ein Koalitionspartner nicht einzelne Teile übernehmen, weil es nur ein Teil gibt.


Dann gibt es einen Kompromiss. Partei A ist dagegen und Partei B dafür. Entweder man findet dann einen Mittelweg oder eine Partei A gibt ihre Forderung bei Punkt 1 auf und bekommt dafür Punkt 2, wogegen sich Partei B im Wahlkampf ausgesprochen hat.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Frage ist, will die AFD das? Nein, sie will einfach nur die Grenzen schließen und sie mit Waffengewalt verteidigen.


Dann kommen sie aber wenigstens nicht nach Deutschland sondern in große Flüchtlingscamps in den Nachbarländern.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ?
> Die VT, dass die ganze Flüchtlingssache politisch gesteuert wäre, um Wählerstimmen zu bunkern, ist ja durchaus beliebt - wieso sollte die AfD da nicht mitmachen und alles unternehmen, um ihr einzigstes Thema am Leben zu erhalten?


Einziges Thema ? Das Thema ist nun mal ständig präsent und wird daher von der AfD auch am stärksten behandelt.
Aber auch in der Bildungspolitik vertritt die AfD interessante Positionen, wie zum Beispiel die Erhaltung der Gymnasien. Außenpolitisch vertritt sie ähnliche Positionen wie die Linkspartei, vor allem im Bezug auf Russland. Und gegen Auslandseinsätze der Bundeswehr ist sie auch.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Dann kommen sie aber wenigstens nicht nach Deutschland sondern in große Flüchtlingscamps in den Nachbarländern.



Und dann reichen die 10 Meter Zäune nicht mehr aus, du brauchst dann 20 Meter Zäune mit Wachtürmen pro Kilometer.
Wer bezahlt das? Wenn Deutschland sind isoliert hat?


----------



## efdev (12. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und dann reichen die 10 Meter Zäune nicht mehr aus, du brauchst dann 20 Meter Zäune mit Wachtürmen pro Kilometer.
> Wer bezahlt das? Wenn Deutschland sind isoliert hat?



Aber aber du musst doch gar nicht die Deutsche Grenze schützen du musst die Flüchtlinge nur schon vorher Platt machen (lassen?) und schon ist das Problem gelöst


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und dann reichen die 10 Meter Zäune nicht mehr aus, du brauchst dann 20 Meter Zäune mit Wachtürmen pro Kilometer.
> Wer bezahlt das? Wenn Deutschland sind isoliert hat?


Man sollte die europäische Außengrenze dicht machen und sichern. Dann müssen wir auch die nationalen Grenzen nicht schließen.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Man sollte die europäische Außengrenze dicht machen und sichern. Dann müssen wir auch die nationalen Grenzen nicht schließen.



Das wird ja gerade am Beispiel Türkei versucht. 
Da wird dann wieder ein lupenreinen Demokrat angehimmelt.


----------



## Ich 15 (12. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und dann reichen die 10 Meter Zäune nicht mehr aus, du brauchst dann 20 Meter Zäune mit Wachtürmen pro Kilometer.
> Wer bezahlt das? Wenn Deutschland sind isoliert hat?


Das mit dem Flüchtlingscamps halte ich nur für bedingt geeignet. 

"Die Lösung" ist einfach

wiki Dublin 2


> Welcher Staat  für die Durchführung des Asylverfahrens zuständig ist, wird durch die  in der Verordnung genannten Kriterien bestimmt. Stellt der Asylsuchende  dennoch in einem anderen Mitgliedstaat seinen Asylantrag, wird kein  Asylverfahren mehr durchgeführt, sondern der Asylsuchende an den  zuständigen Staat überstellt.



Einfach wieder zurückschicken und in der Zwischenzeit der Person KEIN GELD geben sondern nur ein Dach und Essen.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das wird ja gerade am Beispiel Türkei versucht.
> Da wird dann wieder ein lupenreinen Demokrat angehimmelt.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Dies zeigt doch wieder wie lächerlich die Politiker sind und wie scheinheilig die Verteufelung der AfD ist. Die Politiker haben teilweise schon Forderungen der AfD oder FPÖ übernommen, Forderungen welche sie selbst vor kurz noch abgelehnt und als Rechtsradikal etc. abgetan haben.

Nun haben die "NAZIS" gefordert unsere Grenzen zu schließen, dies wurde von den etablierten Parteien als verwerflich verurteilt. Nicht verwerflich ist es aber wenn man andere als Türsteher bezahlt um die Grenzen zu schließen. Was für eine Doppelmoral!, insbesondere wenn der Türsteher im eigenen Land Krieg gegen seine Bevölkerung führt und Pressefreiheit einschränkt.


----------



## efdev (12. März 2016)

Dann haben wir das selbe Problem wie jetzt die welche Außen sind haben die Arschkarte und werden alleine Gelassen wo ist also die Veränderung?


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2016)

Ja, und dass das System Dublin 2 nicht funktioniert, konnten wir die letzen Monate super sehen.
Dublin ist dafür gemacht, wenn keine Flüchtlinge kommen, so haben sich die reichen Binnenstaaten frei gekauft.
Das lassen sich die armen Außenstaaten eben nicht mehr gefallen, die lassen durch.
Oder glaubst du echt, dass Griechenland die wieder aufnimmt, weil Deutschland sie zurück schickt?
Das geht hin und her und wer da der Leidtragende ist, kann man sich denken.


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du meinst, sie versuchen so lange durchzuhalten und sich nicht zu zerfetzen, bis sie 5 Jahre später sowieso wieder aus dem Landtag fliegen?



Wir wissen nicht wie die Situation in 5 Jahren aussieht. 
Wenn es gut läuft gibt es gar keinen Grund für eine Alternative mehr, wenn nicht dann ist sie noch da und wir müssen damit leben.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2016)

Oder es geht wieder um den Euro, denn in 5 Jahren wird die Baustelle sicher nicht kleiner sein.


----------



## -Metallica- (12. März 2016)

Hier stand nix


----------



## Ich 15 (12. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, und dass das System Dublin 2 nicht funktioniert, konnten wir die letzen Monate super sehen.
> Dublin ist dafür gemacht, wenn keine Flüchtlinge kommen, so haben sich die reichen Binnenstaaten frei gekauft.
> Das lassen sich die armen Außenstaaten eben nicht mehr gefallen, die lassen durch.
> Oder glaubst du echt, dass Griechenland die wieder aufnimmt, weil Deutschland sie zurück schickt?
> Das geht hin und her und wer da der Leidtragende ist, kann man sich denken.


Natürlich kann Griechenland das Problem nicht alleine lösen. Aber warum kommen denn so viele? Weil Merkel sie gerufen hat! Wenn es kein Weiterkommen für die Flüchtlinge gibt und Deutschland sagen würde es möchte keine Flüchtlinge mehr aufnehmen würden auch keine mehr kommen. Mein Vorschlag aus dem Bauch. Wir unterstützten Griechenland finanziell bei dem Bau großer Flüchtlingslager in Griechenland. Wir nehmen keinen Flüchtling mehr aus Griechenland auf. Stattdessen setzen wir uns ein Kontingent für Flüchtlinge. Diese Flüchtlinge holen wir uns dann nach einer Prüfung ihre Chancen auf Asyl einzeln aus den Flüchtlingslagern in der Türkei, Libanon etc. So würde es für Flüchtlinge keinen Anreiz geben sich auf eigenen Fuß nach Deutschland zu begeben. Wenn es diesen Anreiz nicht gibt, können die Schlepper auch nicht abkassieren und Menschen müssen nicht ertrinken.


Threshold schrieb:


> Oder es geht wieder um den Euro, denn in 5 Jahren wird die Baustelle sicher nicht kleiner sein.


Das UK wird ja wahrscheinlich bald austreten. Sollte dies passieren und England keinen Wirtschaftskollaps erleben wird dies sicherlich ein Thema sein. Boris Johnson, Bürgermeister der Finanzmetropole London ist z.B. für einen Austritt. Die Gegner argumentieren, ohne  Freihandelsabkommen etc. wird es mit England bergab gehen. Johnson meint ein Freihandel könne es  auch ohne Mitgliedschaft mit der EU geben. 
Sollte England dies tatsächlich bekommen gibt es wirklich kaum noch einen Grund für den Euro/EU. Ich bin mir sicher England würde Verträge wie Norwegen aushandeln können. Dies ist im Interesse der deutschen Wirtschaft.


----------



## Threshold (12. März 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann Griechenland das Problem nicht alleine lösen. Aber warum kommen denn so viele?



Weil die Lager voll sind?



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Wenn es kein Weiterkommen für die Flüchtlinge gibt und Deutschland sagen würde es möchte keine Flüchtlinge mehr aufnehmen würden auch keine mehr kommen.



Echt? Deutschland sagt, dass niemand mehr kommen soll und Millionen von Flüchtlingen gehorchen aufs Wort? Glaubst du das wirklich?
Deutschland sagt auch, dass ihr alle Steuern zahlen sollt, trotzdem wird Hinterzogen, wo es nur geht.



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Diese Flüchtlinge holen wir uns dann nach einer Prüfung ihre Chancen auf Asyl einzeln aus den Flüchtlingslagern in der Türkei, Libanon etc. So würde es für Flüchtlinge keinen Anreiz geben sich auf eigenen Fuß nach Deutschland zu begeben. Wenn es diesen Anreiz nicht gibt, können die Schlepper auch nicht abkassieren und Menschen müssen nicht ertrinken.



Also der Arzt oder Ingenieur mit christlichem Hintergrund darf kommen, um den Rest darf sich dann ein anderer kümmern?
Cherry Picking? Wird nicht funktionieren.



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Das UK wird ja wahrscheinlich bald austreten. Sollte dies passieren und England keinen Wirtschaftskollaps erleben wird dies sicherlich ein Thema sein. Boris Johnson, Bürgermeister der Finanzmetropole London ist z.B. für einen Austritt. Die Gegner argumentieren, ohne  Freihandelsabkommen etc. wird es mit England bergab gehen. Johnson meint ein Freihandel könne es  auch ohne Mitgliedschaft mit der EU geben.
> Sollte England dies tatsächlich bekommen gibt es wirklich kaum noch einen Grund für den Euro/EU. Ich bin mir sicher England würde Verträge wie Norwegen aushandeln können. Dies ist im Interesse der deutschen Wirtschaft.



Was die Briten machen, ist mir inzwischen völlig egal.
Sollen sie doch aus der EU austreten, dann aber gibt es wieder Zölle auf britische Produkte und der Finanzmarkt London wird vom Festland aus trocken gelegt -- dann haben die Briten nichts mehr, denn ihre Industrie haben sie ja schon verscherbelt. 
Das gleiche gilt für Ungarn. Wenn die keinen einzigen Flüchtling mehr aufnehmen wollen, gibt es auch keinen einzigen Cent mehr aus Brüssel, ganz einfach.


----------



## Sparanus (12. März 2016)

Ja super EU Solidarität, statt gemeinsam die Türkei für ihre scheiß Politik zu bestrafen sich gegenseitig fertig machen. 
Wir sollten die Türken nicht bezahlen, sondern nur gnädig von Sanktionen absehen, wenn sie die Flüchtlinge zurück nehmen.


----------



## TollerHecht (12. März 2016)

Ich bitte alle Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund die AfD zu wählen. Bevor noch die anderen bösen Äusländern aus den anderen "terrorstaaten" kommen und euch noch die Arbeit wegnehmen oder eure Frauen Vergewaltigen. Unglaublich was ich heute wieder hören musste. Damals aus Polen zugewandert da es keine Arbeit gab, dann nach ein paar Jahren gegen das sein was einem den ganzen sozialen Wohlstand gebracht hat. Sind die eigentlich doof? Welcher "Äusländer" denkt er hätte Vorteile indem er die AfD wählt, die AfD will doch genau solche Leute weg von Deutschland haben, aber das geht ja leider nicht in die Erbsenhirne rein.

Ich wünsche dass alle nach Deutschland migrierten AfD Wähler zu spüren bekommen wie dumm sie damals waren als sie ihr Häkchen gemacht haben. Wenn es heißt Deutsche sollen bevorzugt werden, dann heißt das nicht dass der Pole der 1980 nach Deutschland gekommen ist schneller arbeit findet, sondern nur der Herr Müller welcher schon generationen in Deutschland lebt und gar keinen Migrationshintergrund hat.


----------



## Ich 15 (12. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil die Lager voll sind?


Kann sein. Dann sollten wir mehr Geld dafür bereitstellen. Dies würde uns billiger kommen.



> Echt? Deutschland sagt, dass niemand mehr kommen soll und Millionen von  Flüchtlingen gehorchen aufs Wort? Glaubst du das wirklich?
> Deutschland sagt auch, dass ihr alle Steuern zahlen sollt, trotzdem wird Hinterzogen, wo es nur geht.


War nur eine verrückte Idee. Aber sie würde ja nicht nach Deutschland kommen wegen der Grenzen und wenn doch transportiert man sie wieder zurück nach Griechenland, wo ich Lager wie in der Türkei errichten könnte.



> Also der Arzt oder Ingenieur mit christlichem Hintergrund darf kommen, um den Rest darf sich dann ein anderer kümmern?
> Cherry Picking? Wird nicht funktionieren.


Das Kontingent würde man mit Ärzten gar nicht voll bekommen Man sollte ganze Familien aufnehmen und bei Einzelpersonen genauso viele männliche wie weibliche. Außerdem sollte auch insbesondere kranke Menschen berücksichtigt werden. Diese können nämlich momentan gar nicht nach Deutschland kommen.


> Was die Briten machen, ist mir inzwischen völlig egal.
> Sollen sie doch aus der EU austreten, dann aber gibt es wieder Zölle auf  britische Produkte und der Finanzmarkt London wird vom Festland aus  trocken gelegt


Der Bürgermeister von London scheint dies anders zu sehen. Ansonsten würde er ja kaum dafür sein. Die Zölle werden für England auch nicht anfallen da England ein Freihandelsabkommen mit der EU aushandeln würde.


----------



## Woohoo (12. März 2016)

Momentan sieht man doch, dass Grenzschließungen sehr wohl funktionieren. Obwohl uns über Monaten versucht wurde zu vermittel, dass das unmöglich ist. Und Cherry Picking machen dann andere Länder nachdem Europa gefiltert hat.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (12. März 2016)

TollerHecht schrieb:


> Ich bitte alle Menschen mit Migrationshintergrund die AfD zu wählen. Bevor noch die anderen bösen Äusländern aus den anderen "terrorstaaten" kommen und euch noch die Arbeit wegnehmen oder eure Frauen Vergewaltigen. Unglaublich was ich heute wieder hören musste. Damals aus Polen zugewandert da es keine Arbeit gab, dann nach ein paar Jahren gegen das sein was einem den ganzen sozialen Wohlstand gebracht hat. Sind die eigentlich doof? Welcher "Äusländer" denkt er hätte Vorteile indem er die AfD wählt, die AfD will doch genau solche Leute weg von Deutschland haben, aber das geht ja leider nicht in die Erbsenhirne rein.
> 
> Ich wünsche dass alle nach Deutschland migrierten AfD Wähler zu spüren bekommen wie dumm sie damals waren als sie ihr Häkchen gemacht haben. Wenn es heißt Deutsche sollen bevorzugt werden, dann heißt das nicht dass der Pole der 1980 nach Deutschland gekommen ist schneller arbeit findet, sondern nur der Herr Müller welcher schon generationen in Deutschland lebt und gar keinen Migrationshintergrund hat.



Hmm also es gäbe schon ein paar Gründe:

1. AfD ist nicht NPD(auch nicht NSDAP) -> sie sind nicht dumm und wissen, dass sie mit der EU (also auch EU-Bürgern) arbeiten müssen.

2. Vergleichst du jetzt LEGALE Einwanderung mit einem ILLEGALEN Grenzenübertritt ? (Flüchtlinge sollten aufgenommen werden ABER kontrolliert)

3. Bei uns in Sachsen ( ja die böhhhsen Nazis), auf dem Land, werden Polen/ bzw. allgemein Europear nicht schlechter angesehen.  

4. Du solltest Menschen aus Ost-Europa nicht mit den Leuten aus dem arabischen Kulturraum vergleicht. Die polnische Kultur unterscheidet sich viel kaum von der deutschen - anders als die arabische. 

Die Religion ist auch kein Problem, weil die meisten Ost-Europear entweder Katholiken oder Atheisten sind.

5. Ich errinere nur darran, dass die AfD eine Opposition zu der CDU darstellt -> nach den Aussagen der CDU-Mitglieder, dass man Flüchtlinge notfalls mit Gewalt bzw. Sanktionen verteilen wird, waren viele Ausländer empört.

Nicht vergessen die angebliche "Diktatur" in Polen .

6. Selbst in Polen wohnende Tataren (ja, Muslime und das seit Jahrhunderten) wollen keine Flüchtlinge, der Grund ist einfach. Die Tataren können in Polen ohne Probleme leben und ihren Glauben ausüben. 

Und jetzt kommen ihre Glaubensbrüder und es passiert, vielleicht, so etwas wie in Köln. Hmm ja nicht gerade toll da es heißen wird, dass der Islam gefährlich ist.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (12. März 2016)

TollerHecht schrieb:


> Ich wünsche dass alle nach Deutschland migrierten AfD Wähler zu spüren bekommen wie dumm sie damals waren als sie ihr Häkchen gemacht haben. Wenn es heißt Deutsche sollen bevorzugt werden, dann heißt das nicht dass der Pole der 1980 nach Deutschland gekommen ist schneller arbeit findet, sondern nur der Herr Müller welcher schon generationen in Deutschland lebt und gar keinen Migrationshintergrund hat.


Die AfD ist nicht rechtsextrem, wann geht das mal in die "Birnen" rein ?
Es gibt übrigens unter diesen Leuten auch Leute die aus Ländern geflohen sind in denen Zustände herrschten die jetzt mit nach Deutschland gebracht werden... Und denkst du die wollen noch mal davor fliehen ?

Übrigens die AfD ist mit vielen europäischen Parteien vernetzt.


SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> 3. Bei uns in Sachsen ( ja die böhhhsen Nazis), auf dem Land, werden Polen/ bzw. allgemein Europear nicht schlechter angesehen.


Genau so ist es. Vor allem da Polen und Russen den hier lebenden Sorben kulturell ähneln. Und wir Sachsen leben schon immer mit den Sorben in Frieden zusammen.


----------



## TollerHecht (12. März 2016)

Trotzdem ist es doch sinnlos die AfD zu wählen als normal funktionierender Bürger. Was geilt ihr euch daran auf die ganzen Flüchtlinge los zu werden, wenn am ende eine Partei im Landtag ist, welche keine Ahnung von Politik hat? Die AfD hat das alleinige Ziel die aktuelle Lage auszunutzen um in den Lt zu kommen, danach stehen sie dumm da, und wissen nicht was zu machen ist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. März 2016)

Die AfD kann ich mir nicht mal in der Opposition vorstellen. Die Ansichten vieler in dieser Partei sind so weit entfernt vom schwarz, links, grün, roten Spektrum, dass da Welten aufeinander prallen würden. Stellt euch mal Höcke vor, wie er im Parlament mit goebblscher Leidenschaft nationalistische Reden schwingt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. März 2016)

TollerHecht schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist es doch sinnlos die AfD zu wählen als normal funktionierender Bürger. Was geilt ihr euch daran auf die ganzen Flüchtlinge los zu werden, wenn am ende eine Partei im Landtag ist, welche keine Ahnung von Politik hat? Die AfD hat das alleinige Ziel die aktuelle Lage auszunutzen um in den Lt zu kommen, danach stehen sie dumm da, und wissen nicht was zu machen ist.


Hmm ich sehe nicht, dass die anderen Parteien mehr Ahnung von Politik haben.



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Die AfD kann ich mir nicht mal in der Opposition vorstellen. Die Ansichten vieler in dieser Partei sind so weit entfernt vom schwarz, links, grün, roten Spektrum, dass da Welten aufeinander prallen würden. Stellt euch mal Höcke vor, wie er im Parlament mit goebblscher Leidenschaft nationalistische Reden schwingt.


Das macht er doch schon in Thüringen.  
Dadurch, dass sie soviel unterschiedet sind sie doch erst eine Opposition.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (13. März 2016)

TollerHecht schrieb:


> Trotzdem ist es doch sinnlos die AfD zu wählen als normal funktionierender Bürger. Was geilt ihr euch daran auf die ganzen Flüchtlinge los zu werden, wenn am ende eine Partei im Landtag ist, welche keine Ahnung von Politik hat? Die AfD hat das alleinige Ziel die aktuelle Lage auszunutzen um in den Lt zu kommen, danach stehen sie dumm da, und wissen nicht was zu machen ist.



Vielleicht, weil die Politik der CDU/SPD Koalition nicht funktioniert oder den Menschen nicht gefällt ?

* Flüchtlingskrise

* Türkei/Erdogan, allgemein verschärfen sich die Konflikte im Nahen Osten

* Lehrermangel

* Mangel an Geld für Schulen, Lehrer, Strassen usw. obwohl die Wirtschaft super funktioniert 

* TTIP-Abkommen

Es gibt da sicher noch mehr Gründe. Dazu würde ich nicht sagen, dass die AfD keine Ahnung hat. Seitdem die Fr. Petry die Spitze übernommen hat, macht sie z.Z gute Entscheidungen. Wir werden es ja morgen sehen.

Btw. Ich glaube keiner von uns " geilt sich auf die ganzen Flüchtlingen los werden zu können".

Wie ich in meinen früheren Post sagte, sollte man die Flüchtlinge KONTROLLIERT aufnehmen und ihnen auch helfen.

 Illegale (Wirtschafts-)Flüchtlinge und/oder die die meinen man müsste in Europa ihren Glauben über die Gesetze  stellen, bzw. die Gesetze nicht beachten( Diebstahl, sexuelle Belästigung) sollten in ihr Herkunftsland zurück gebracht werden. Den Krimminellen sollten man das Recht aufs Wiederkommen verbieten. 

Durch so ein System könnte man den "echten" Flüchtlingen bzw. Flüchtlingsfamillien  effektiv und schnell helfen (Unterkunft, Essen, Deutschkurs, Schule für Kinder).


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Der Bürgermeister von London scheint dies anders zu sehen. Ansonsten würde er ja kaum dafür sein. Die Zölle werden für England auch nicht anfallen da England ein Freihandelsabkommen mit der EU aushandeln würde.



Wieso Freihandelsabkommen?
Die EU rollt den Briten doch jetzt schon den roten Teppich aus und lassen sich alles gefallen.
Ich sage eben, lass die Briten abrücken -- und dann wird der Laden dicht gemacht für Produkte aus Großbritannien. Sollen sie zusehen, wo sie ihre miesen Derivate lassen.
Mich nerven Staaten, die immer nur die Kirschen der EU haben wollen, aber nicht bereit sind, auch mal schmutzige Hände zu bekommen. Sowas kann ich in einer Gemeinschaft nicht gebrauchen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich sage eben, lass die Briten abrücken -- und dann wird der Laden dicht gemacht für Produkte aus Großbritannien. Sollen sie zusehen, wo sie ihre miesen Derivate lassen.


Die produzieren doch eh nichts mehr selbst. Die einzige Branche die dort noch ansässig ist, sind die Banken und die Börse.
Die Automobilindustrie wurde ja nach Deutschland und Indien verkauft.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die produzieren doch eh nichts mehr selbst. Die einzige Branche die dort noch ansässig ist, sind die Banken und die Börse.



Ja, eben und das ist auch der Grund, wieso die EU den Briten den Hintern abwischt, denn die Finanzwelt will den Finanzplatz London haben und dafür tut sie alles.
Merkel bückt sich ja auch, wenn die Autoindustrie hüstelt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, eben und das ist auch der Grund, wieso die EU den Briten den Hintern abwischt, denn die Finanzwelt will den Finanzplatz London haben und dafür tut sie alles.
> Merkel bückt sich ja auch, wenn die Autoindustrie hüstelt.


Das Problem löst sich doch eh irgendwann durch die Klimaerwärmung. 


Interessanter Artikel: Alternative fur Deutschland: Wie ich auszog, die AfD zu verstehen | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## aloha84 (13. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die produzieren doch eh nichts mehr selbst. Die einzige Branche die dort noch ansässig ist, sind die Banken und die Börse.
> Die Automobilindustrie wurde ja nach Deutschland und Indien verkauft.



Sie haben weiterhin eigene marken + Produktionsstandorte, dass ihre Unternehmen mit z.T. unseren verbandelt sind, liegt schlicht an der Globalisierung.

Bin ab 17.30 im Büro, um die Wahl technisch abzusichern (Sonntags arbeiten ist soooo toll!), naja mal schauen wie es wird, ich schätze mal AFD 15-20%........und dann können "die den Politkikern mal zeigen wie man RICHTIG arbeitet!" --> Zitat aus Brandenburg, wo die AFD-Abgeordneten schon gezeigt haben was sie drauf haben.........nicht viel um es mal kurz auszudrücken.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. März 2016)

Was haltet ihr davon ?: Syrer in die EU umsiedeln: Orban berichtet von geheimer Absprache in Brussel - DIE WELT


@aloha84:
Wenn die AfD konsequent ignoriert und isoliert wird, kann sie auch nicht arbeiten...


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon ?: Syrer in die EU umsiedeln: Orban berichtet von geheimer Absprache in Brussel - DIE WELT



Ich glaube nicht, dass Merkel so weit gehen würde, denn das würde die EU auseinanderreißen und das ist das letzte, was sie will. Außerdem hat sie solch ein Vorhaben deutlich dementiert. Dennoch sehe ich in Merkels Flüchtlingspolitik eine Gefahr für Deutschland und Europa. Die Frau hält seit Monaten unbeirrbar an Plänen fest, die waghalsig und polarisierend sind. Keine Ahnung, ob sie mittlerweile eine Wende vollzogen hat. Irgendwie scheint sie nun auch auf Abschottung zu setzen. Zumindest wird das teilsweise so in den Medien kolportiert. Merkel und der türkische Vorschlag sind aber immer noch ein Pulverfass. Ist alles nicht so einfach. Abwarten. Ich hoffe, nach dem nächsten EU-Gipfel werden wir Genaueres wissen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ich glaube nicht, dass Merkel so weit gehen würde, denn das würde die EU auseinanderreißen und das ist das letzte, was sie will. Außerdem hat sie solch ein Vorhaben deutlich dementiert. Dennoch sehe ich in Merkels Flüchtlingspolitik eine Gefahr für Deutschland und Europa. Die Frau hält seit Monaten unbeirrbar an Plänen fest, die waghalsig und polarisierend sind. Keine Ahnung, ob sie mittlerweile eine Wende vollzogen hat. Irgendwie scheint sie nun auch auf Abschottung zu setzen. Zumindest wird das teilsweise so in den Medien kolportiert. Merkel und der türkische Vorschlag sind aber immer noch ein Pulverfass. Ist alles nicht so einfach. Abwarten. Ich hoffe, nach dem nächsten EU-Gipfel werden wir Genaueres wissen.


Das Problem dabei ist, dass Merkel zwar die Zahlen zu reduzieren aber dann für jeden zurückgenommen Flüchtling der Türkei einen abnimmt.
Die Schließung der Balkanroute lehnt sie ja auch ab. Wie soll man so die Zahl der Flüchtlinge reduzieren ?
Für Merkel wäre jetzt ein Rückzieher ein "Gesichtsverlust", sie kann ihren Kurs selbst wenn sie will nicht mehr um 180 Grad wenden.


Wahl in Baden-Wurttemberg im News-Ticker: Umfrage: Grune weiter vor CDU-Mann Wolf - SPD vor Riesenschlappe - FOCUS Online

Die Wahlbeteiligung ist schon jetzt höher geworden.


----------



## efdev (13. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Interessanter Artikel: Alternative fur Deutschland: Wie ich auszog, die AfD zu verstehen | ZEIT ONLINE



Der Artikel ist wirklich sehr Interessant  
Allerdings zeigt er auch das größte Problem, die AfD ist ein Sammelbecken dummerweise halt für alles und am meisten hört man leider den äußersten rechten Deppen Rand damit meine ich weniger die Konservativ Rechten (für mich zwar auch dumm aber irrelevant), sondern mehr das was normalerweise bei der NPD oder noch schlimmeren herumläuft.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Der Artikel ist wirklich sehr Interessant
> Allerdings zeigt er auch das größte Problem, die AfD ist ein Sammelbecken dummerweise halt für alles und am meisten hört man leider den äußersten rechten Deppen Rand damit meine ich weniger die Konservativ Rechten (für mich zwar auch dumm aber irrelevant), sondern mehr das was normalerweise bei der NPD oder noch schlimmeren herumläuft.


Die AfD muss sich in den nächsten Jahren mit diesen Mitgliedern beschäftigen, dann hat sie große Chancen auch längerfristig erfolgreich zu sein.
Wenn man das Wahlprogramm der AfD liest ist daran nichts radikal, aber leider sind es einige Mitglieder und Sympathisanten.


EDIT:
Die Wahlbeteiligung heute könnte auf viele Proteststimmen hindeuten.
Es wird spannend.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat sie das? Nach allem, was ich gelesen habe, kommen die Flüchtlinge ohne private Busunternehmen und entsprechende Bezahlung nicht einmal nach Athen und entsprechende Lager hat die griechische Regierung auch nicht zur Hand. Wenn man die Wahl hat, im Schlamm von Idomeni zu bleiben oder 25 Euro dafür zu zahlen, in Athen auf der Straße zu sitzen, dann kann man auch in Hoffnung auf eine Grenzöffnung vor Ort bleiben. Griechenland ist eben keine sichere bleibe, sondern hoffnungslos überfordert.



Die Griechische Regierung hat provisorische Lager eingerichtet, unter anderem in stillgelegten Flughäfen, genauso stehen Busse in Idomeni bereit die die Menschen von dort in diese provisorischen Lager bringen würden, genutzt werden diese aber von den Menschen weitestgehend nicht, weil die immer noch glauben die Grenze geht auf.

Griechenland mag überfordert sein, aber in den Zuständen von Idomeni muss keiner in Griechenland ausharren, das ist ganz klar selbst gewähltes Elend um einer vagen und unwahrscheinlichen Hoffnung nazuhängen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. März 2016)

Vorfall in Oberhausener Freizeitbad: Zuwanderer sollen Kinder begrapscht haben - n-tv.de
Schon wieder.


----------



## -Metallica- (13. März 2016)

Hier stand nix


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Vorfall in Oberhausener Freizeitbad: Zuwanderer sollen Kinder begrapscht haben - n-tv.de
> Schon wieder.



Warum werden die eigentlich immer wieder  sofort auf freien Fuß gesetzt? Jedes mal. Ist das die groß angepriesene  Härte des Rechtsstaates? Die sind kaum hier und schon fangen sie an, unsere Kinder zu schänden. Son Abschaum gleich wegsperren bis zur Abschiebung. Das versteh ich unter Härte.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2016)

Der Staatsanwalt hat das entschieden und der wird eben seine Gründe haben.


----------



## JePe (13. März 2016)

-Metallica- schrieb:


> Hier zB. ein Video von Jassinna, das ganz gut verdeutlicht, wie Zielgerichtete Propaganda & Desinformation in den Mainstreammedien eingesetzt wird, um die Meinung einer Bevölkerung zu Beeinflußen und zu Steuern:
> 
> Frau Petrys Schiess-Befehl + die Heuchelei der Medien - YouTube
> 
> Einfach mal tiefgründig darüber nachdenken.



... oder einfach mal *genau* hinhoeren / -lesen.

Bei ca. 6:35 Minuten etwa zitiert die Erstellerin des Videos grundsaetzlich richtig das einschlaegige Gesetz - um dann das zu tun, was sie der Luegenpresse vorwirft: Manipulation durch Weglassung. Im zitierten Paragraphen ist naemlich von einem Warnschuss die Rede, wenn sich ein Grenzverletzer der Ueberpruefung zu entziehen sucht und anzunehmen ist, dass er die Aufforderung zum Stehenbleiben nicht verstanden hat. Was hat Frau Petry gleich noch mal gesagt? "_Kein Polizist will *auf* einen Fluechtling *schiessen*. Ich will das auch nicht. Aber zur Ultima Ratio gehoert der Einsatz von Waffen*gewalt*._" Ich habe die relevanten Teile mal hervorgehoben. Warum faselt Frau Petry da vom Schiessen auf Menschen und der Anwendung von Waffengewalt als Ultima Ratio? Wenn es ihr nur um Warnschuesse gegangen waere, haette sie das Wort benutzen koennen und auf diese Weise weniger Buchstaben und Sauerstoff verbraucht ... allerdings auch weniger mediale Aufmerksamkeit erregt und waere heute vermutlich auch nicht das Pin-Up der rechten Szene.


----------



## Bester_Nick (13. März 2016)

*Threshold* 


Du bist doch selbst Vater. Wäre dein Kind betroffen, würdest du dir nicht vom diesem Rechtsstaat verhöhnt vorkommen?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. März 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> ...Bei ca. 6:35 Minuten etwa zitiert die Erstellerin des Videos grundsaetzlich richtig das einschlaegige Gesetz - um dann das zu tun, was sie der Luegenpresse vorwirft: Manipulation durch Weglassung. ....


WAAAAS? LÜGEN-AfD!

Wenn es nicht so ernst wäre, könnte man herrlich über die AfD lachen. Aber sie machen Millionen Deutschen Angst mir ihrer rassistischen Politik der Ausgrenzung. Und wenn ich sowas lese, frage ich mich, wie weit wir schon wieder sind. Warten wir die Wahlergebnisse heute abend ab, aber es wird scheinbar Zeit, einen Widerstand zu gründen:

Rechtsextreme überrumpeln Berliner Senat mit Massenaufmarsch - SPIEGEL ONLINE
_"... *Ein Demonstrationszug von Rechtsextremen und Rechtspopulisten  konnte in Berlin durch das Regierungsviertel ziehen, Morddrohungen und  fremdenfeindliche Parolen brüllend. ..."*_


----------



## Amon (13. März 2016)

Der Spiegel mal wieder...Für die Bild Zeitung der linken Intellektuellen sind das natürlich alles Nazis...


----------



## Two-Face (13. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Der Spiegel mal wieder...Für die Bild Zeitung der linken Intellektuellen sind das natürlich alles Nazis...


Öhm, was sind sie denn sonst?


----------



## Amon (13. März 2016)

3000 Nazis?! Leute die auf die Straße gehen um gegen die aktuelle Politik zu demonstrieren sind also Nazis? Sind wir wieder soweit? Aber wenn die Bundestags Vizepräsidentin auf einer Demo mitläuft wo linke Idioten (die wahren Nazis) "Deutschland du mieses Stück Schei*e" skandieren und den Volkstod propagieren interessiert das keine Sau.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber sie machen Millionen Deutschen Angst mir ihrer rassistischen Politik der Ausgrenzung. Und wenn ich sowas lese, frage ich mich, wie weit wir schon wieder sind. Warten wir die Wahlergebnisse heute abend ab, aber es wird scheinbar Zeit, einen Widerstand zu gründen:


Widerstand ? Da will wohl jemand keine demokratischen Vorgänge akzeptieren...
Millionen Deutsche haben Angst ? Wovor ? Das klingt ja bei einigen schon fast wie ein Weltuntergangsszenario.



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Staatsanwalt hat das entschieden und der wird eben seine Gründe haben.


Und der Staatsanwalt hat immer Recht ?
Es gibt also keine Justizirrtümer ?


----------



## Two-Face (13. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> 3000 Nazis?! Leute die auf die Straße gehen um gegen die aktuelle Politik zu demonstrieren sind also Nazis? Sind wir wieder soweit? Aber wenn die Bundestags Vizepräsidentin auf einer Demo mitläuft wo linke Idioten (die wahren Nazis) "Deutschland du mieses Stück Schei*e" skandieren und den Volkstod propagieren interessiert das keine Sau.


Wer bei Nazionalsozialisten mitmarschiert, die Morddrohungen ausrufen, Hooligans und Reichs-Anarchisten, der braucht sich nun wirklich nicht wundern, wenn er mit Nazis in einen Topf geworfen wird.

Keiner der bei Sinn und Verstand ist, sei er auch noch so regierungskritisch, würde bei sowas mitmachen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Die AfD behandelt zwar hauptsächlich nur ein Thema, hat aber noch weiter.



Hat sie? Wo setzen sich AfD-Sprecher denn mit diesen auseinander?
Ich weiß zwar, dass das Parteiprogramm noch weiter geht, aber etwas in ein Programm zu schreiben und ein Thema haben sind zwei paar Schuhe. Wie wir bereits weiter oben geklärt haben, werden Teile des AfD Wahlprogramms nicht nur nicht öffentlich thematisiert, sondern widersprechen sich zum Teil vollständig. Sprüche mit maximaler Protestwähler-Reichweite zusammenzuwürfeln ergibt kein mehrdimensionales Konzept.



> Jaein, wenn man z.B. gegen eine Schule für alle ist, setzt man sich für den Erhalt von Gymnasien ein. Es ist teilweise auch eine Sache der Formulierung. Wenn man gegen Merkels Flüchtling Politik ist, dann ist man z.B. für die Einhaltung von Verträgen wie Dublin.



Es ist bei weitem nicht nur eine Sache der Formulierung. Es gibt z.B. eine Vielzahl von Strömungen, die gegen Merkels Flüchtlingspolitik sind (man erinnere sich z.B. an die Beschwerden über eine Ausweitung der sichere Drittstaatenregel und der Einschränkung des Nachzugsrechtes), mitnichten nur die Dublin-Verträge. Und wenn man für diese sein sollte, dann muss man auch ein Konzept vorlegen, wie diese denn umgesetzt werden sollen? Ganz offensichtlich und höchstrichterlich sind die Staaten, die laut Dublin II für die Aufnahme von Flüchtlingen zuständig wären, dazu nicht in der Lage. Wer "für" ein neues Dublin-Abkommen ist, der soll doch mal sagen, wie das aussieht. Welche einvernehmliche Vereinbarung möchte die AfD denn mit Griechenland treffen?
Ich sehe da nichts. Ich sehe nur ein "gegen so, wie es jetzt ist". Das ist aber keine Lösung, das ist billiger Populismus. Man will damit Anschlussfähig sein für alle möglichen Richtungen, angefangen von Personen die härtere Abschieberegeln und eine bessere Unterstützung von Syriens Nachbarländern fordern bis hin zu Leuten, die Selbstschussanlagen bzw. Marine-Patrouillien an den deutschen oder EU-Außengrenzen wollen. Auf diese Art sammelt die AfD 3% hier, 1%, 2% woanders - lauter unterschiedliche Meinungsrichtungen, die alle "gegen Merkel" sind, von denen eine Partei später aber nur einzige überhaupt vertreten kann. Alle anderen Wähler wurden mit billigem Populismus getäuscht und de facto ihrer Stimme beraubt.



> Dann gibt es einen Kompromiss. Partei A ist dagegen und Partei B dafür. Entweder man findet dann einen Mittelweg oder eine Partei A gibt ihre Forderung bei Punkt 1 auf und bekommt dafür Punkt 2, wogegen sich Partei B im Wahlkampf ausgesprochen hat.



Ja, so läuft das bei Parteien mit Inhalten. Aber wenn Partei B keinen Punkt 2 hat, was macht man dann?
Nehmen wir das extremste Beispiel:
Welchen Kuhhandel muss ein Koalitionspartner mit der AfD machen, damit die Grenzen offen bleiben und Flüchtlinge in unbegrenztem Umfange aufgenommen werden?
In Anbetracht des guten halben Dutzend Krisen, die wir aktuell haben, und der locker zwei dutzend Streitthemen, über die sich Bürger und Wirtschaft aufregen, sollte es für eine Partei mit vollständigem Themenspektrum zwar ärgerlich, aber prinzipiell möglich sein, 180° von ihren Ansichten zur Flüchtlingspolitik abzuweichen, wenn sie dafür im Rahmen einer Koalition genug andere Forderungen umgesetzt bekommt. Also welche AfD-Forderungen müssten z.B. die Koalitionspartner Grüne und Linke (ich liebe Extrembeispiele ) erfüllen, damit Frauke Petry eine syrische Familie in Deutschland willkommen heißt?




Ich 15 schrieb:


> Natürlich kann Griechenland das Problem nicht alleine lösen. Aber warum kommen denn so viele? Weil Merkel sie gerufen hat! Wenn es kein Weiterkommen für die Flüchtlinge gibt und Deutschland sagen würde es möchte keine Flüchtlinge mehr aufnehmen würden auch keine mehr kommen.



Nicht einmal 42 hatte Deutschland solche Macht 



> Mein Vorschlag aus dem Bauch. Wir unterstützten Griechenland finanziell bei dem Bau großer Flüchtlingslager in Griechenland.



Wird schwierig. Griechenland hat gerade einmal 1/8 der Größe und Bevölkerungszahl von Deutschland. Eine Aufnahme aller Flüchtlinge über die nächsten Jahre hinweg dürfte die Bevölkerung um 20-40% steigern. Da ist es mit ein paar Lagern nicht getan, da müsste man die Infrastruktur von Verkehr über Energie bis hin zu Wasser und Abwasser anpassen (vorletztes würde ggf. auf sehr teure Meerwasserentsalzung hinauslaufen). Des weiteren dürfte es ein halbes Jahrhundert oder länger dauern, bis die griechische Wirtschaft (die wir ja gerade erst zerschmettert haben) auch nur eine Chance hat, diese zusätzlichen Arbeitskräfte zu verdauen. Bis dahin müsste dieser gesamte zusätzliche Aufwand vom Ausland bezahlt werden.
Das wäre zwar prinzipiell möglich (wenn auch soziologisch fragwürdig, denn bei einer so hohen Flüchtlingskonzentration wäre Integration de facto unmöglich, man hätte ganze Großstädte mit homogen syrischer Bevölkerung ohne Kontakt zu Griechen), aber in anbetracht dessen, dass die Flüchtlingsgegner immer wieder auf hohe Kosten als wichtiges Gegenargument pochen, sehe ich da keinerlei Mehrheiten für. Eine derart tiefgreifende Umgestaltung eines Landes wäre pro Flüchtling teurer, als die bisherige Unterbringungsform, und das dort investierte Geld käme nicht einmal der deutschen Wirtschaft zugute. Dein Vorschlag läuft also auf erhebliche volkswirtschaftliche Mehrkosten im Vergleich zu einer direkten Aufnahme hinaus.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Die Griechische Regierung hat provisorische Lager eingerichtet, unter anderem in stillgelegten Flughäfen, genauso stehen Busse in Idomeni bereit die die Menschen von dort in diese provisorischen Lager bringen würden, genutzt werden diese aber von den Menschen weitestgehend nicht,


Vier Mal habe er angestanden, um die Schreibweise ändern zu lassen. „Und jetzt sitze ich da im Schlamm.“ Er möchte in ein anderes Lager transportiert werden. „Doch die Busfahrer verlangen für die Fahrt Geld, 25 Euro pro Person, um uns nach Athen zu bringen,
....
Der Staat habe keine Anstalten gemacht, den Transport zu übernehmen. „Denn dann müsste die griechische Regierung ja die Verantwortung dafür übernehmen, die Leute in ein neues und besseres Lager zu bringen.“ Die anderen Lager seien aber voll.


----------



## Amon (13. März 2016)

Wo ist der Unterschied zum schwarzen Block der linken Antifa?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wer bei Nazionalsozialisten mitmarschiert, die Morddrohungen ausrufen, Hooligans und Reichs-Anarchisten, der braucht sich nun wirklich nicht wundern, wenn er mit Nazis in einen Topf geworfen wird.
> 
> Keiner der bei Sinn und Verstand ist, sei er auch noch so regierungskritisch, würde bei sowas mitmachen.


Vor der Teilnahme an dieser Demo haben auch die AfD und selbst PEGIDA dringend abgeraten.



Amon schrieb:


> Wo ist der Unterschied zum schwarzen Block der linken Antifa?


Der "Unterschied" sind wahrscheinlich die Flaggen...


----------



## Dennisth (13. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Rechtsextreme überrumpeln Berliner Senat mit Massenaufmarsch - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> _"... *Ein Demonstrationszug von Rechtsextremen und Rechtspopulisten  konnte in Berlin durch das Regierungsviertel ziehen, Morddrohungen und  fremdenfeindliche Parolen brüllend. ..."*_



Stimmt, die sollten lieber wie ihre linken Vertreter Steine werfen, Autos anzünden, allgemeine Sachbeschädigungen begehen und Polizisten angreifen. 

Aber was erwarte ich hier von einer Userin die eine Satire-Seite für glaubhafte Nachrichten hält. 

@Topic:
Pünktlich zu den Wahlen:
Landtagswahlen 2016 im News-Ticker: "Am Neckartor nur mit Mundschutz!" - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Habe das Video nicht gesehen und selbst wenn, frage ich immer gerne folgendes: WEN soll ich den wählen, wenn ich mit der aktuellen Situation nicht einverstanden bin?


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> *Threshold*
> 
> 
> Du bist doch selbst Vater. Wäre dein Kind betroffen, würdest du dir nicht vom diesem Rechtsstaat verhöhnt vorkommen?



Ich kenne weder den Fall, noch die Umstände, noch den Täter oder das Opfer oder die Argumente des Staatsanwaltes, daher kann ich mir da schlicht kein Urteil erlauben.
Und Hetzen tue ich sowieso nicht. Wir haben einen Rechtsstaat, der das aufklärt, alles andere wäre Selbstjustiz oder Anarchie. 



Dennisth schrieb:


> WEN soll ich den wählen, wenn ich mit der aktuellen Situation nicht einverstanden bin?



Wie wäre es mit einer Partei, die eine Lösung anbieten kann?
Nur hat die AFD keine Lösung dafür, das ist das Problem und offenbar fallen viele darauf rein.
Als die Euro Krise kam, kam die AFD auf und war dagegen, hatte aber keine Lösung zu bieten.
Jetzt ist die Euro Krise aus den Nachrichten verschwunden und man suchte sich ein neues Thema, um im Gespräch zu bleiben -- denn, was hat denn die Krise des Euro, also die Bankenkrise mit Flüchtlingen zu tun? Genau, gar nichts. Aber es ist ein Thema, wo man drauf schlagen kann.
Und sowas nenne ich Populismus.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (13. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Warum werden die eigentlich immer wieder  sofort auf freien Fuß gesetzt? Jedes mal. Ist das die groß angepriesene  Härte des Rechtsstaates?



Haftbefehl ergeht afaik gewöhnlich nur, wenn von Fluchtgefahr oder weiteren Straftaten auszugehen ist. Verdächtige, bei denen man damit rechnen kann, dass sie sich bis zur Verhandlung weder irgendwohin absetzen (bei Leuten, die gerade eben erst mit viel Aufwand hierher gekommen sind, unwahrscheinlich) noch schwere Straftaten begehen (abhängig vom Vorstrafenregister -hier mutmaßlich leer- und der schwere der Tat - anhand der Beschreibung hier schwer einzuschätzen), dann kommen die Leute auf freien Fuß. Man darf dabei nicht vergessen, dass eine Unterbringung in U-Haft Geld kostet und Entschädigungszahlungen fällig werden, wenn sich der zu Unrecht Inhaftierte später als unschuldig erweist. (Ganz abgesehen davon, dass Gefängnisse für gewönlich der beste Ort sind, um aus unüberlegten Einzeltätern Dauerkriminelle zu machen)




Amon schrieb:


> Wo ist der Unterschied zum schwarzen Block der linken Antifa?



Der schwarze Block veranstaltet keine Demonstrationen? Bei einer nicht-veranstalteten Demo kann man auch nicht teilnehmen und somit kann auch niemand das Motto und die Einstellung des nicht-Veranstalters der nicht-Demo auf nicht-Teilnehmer übertragen.
Den klassischen schwarzen Block (der gerne auch außerhalb der eigentlichen Demonstration agiert) kannst du mit den Rechtsextremen vergleichen, die Connewitz zerlegt haben: Extremisten, die politisch mit den Zielen einer Demonstration (in diesem Fall LEGIDA) sympathisieren möchten, die diese aber auf ganze eigenem und schwer zu akzeptierendem Wege verfolgen.




Dennisth schrieb:


> Habe das Video nicht gesehen und selbst wenn, frage ich immer gerne folgendes: WEN soll ich den wählen, wenn ich mit der aktuellen Situation nicht einverstanden bin?



Die PARTEI. Ist immer noch die beste Option, wenn man einfach mal "dagegen" sein will.
Solltest du wieder erwarten auch "für" eine bestimmte Entwicklung dieser Gesellschaft in all ihren Ausprägungen sein, dann solltest du dir die Partei raussuchen, die die meisten deiner Idealvorstellungen und den wenigsten davon widerspricht beziehungsweise, da es da immer Einschränkungen gibt, eine Partei bei der du zumindest deren wichtigste Punkte befürwortest (da sie ohnehin nur die wird umsetzen können) oder tollerierst.


Bekommen es die Schulen heutzutage eigentlich nicht einmal mehr hin, die absolut grundlegenste Konzepte von Demokratie, Wahlen und mündigem Bürgertum zu vermitteln?


----------



## Nightslaver (13. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer Partei, die eine Lösung anbieten kann?



Ach und wer soll das sein? Lösungen hat doch keiner anzubieten, alle Parteien, die Alten genauso wie die AfD, betreiben doch beim Thema nur Populismus, Dummschwätzerei, oder haben völlig planlose Pläne zur "Schadensbegrenzung", aber nicht zur Lösung...

Nach so einer Empfehlung ist man da genauso schlau wie zuvor was das Kreuz setzen anbelangt.


----------



## Dennisth (13. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit einer Partei, die eine Lösung anbieten kann?



Welche Partei wäre das denn? Es ist nie gut eine Frage mit einer Gegenfrage ohne Antwort zu beantworten oder kommt jetzt die 0815 Antwort: "Wenn dir die Parteien nicht zusagen, dann gründe doch eine neue."



Threshold schrieb:


> Nur hat die AFD keine Lösung dafür, das ist das Problem und offenbar fallen viele darauf rein.



Stimmt die anderen Parteien haben natürlich die super tollen Lösungen. 
Die AfD hat zu nicht allem eine Lösung, aber das haben die anderen Parteien auch nicht und das stört komischerweise keinen. Aber nehmen wir mal an, die AfD würde einfach verschwinden. Was würde dann passieren? Bessere Politik?  Ich bitte dich, dann ist plötzlich Partei xy "rechts", weil man das Volk ja irgendwie davon überzeugen muss, dass nur die CDU, SPD uns alle retten kann.


----------



## efdev (13. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bekommen es die Schulen heutzutage eigentlich nicht einmal mehr hin, die absolut grundlegenste Konzepte von Demokratie, Wahlen und mündigem Bürgertum zu vermitteln?



Ganz klar nein ich bin noch nicht all zu lange aus der Schule bis zur 10. kann ich mich an Politik nicht mehr erinnern , im Fachabbitur was bis letztes Jahr ging war Politik im Sinne von mit Parteien auseinandersetzen und allgemein sich mit unserer Aktuellen Politik beschäftigen eher nicht vorhanden.
Es hängt insgesamt viel von den Lehrern ab aber bis auf das Prinzip unsere Demokratischen Strukturen wird sich eher wenig damit in der Schule auseinandergesetzt dann doch eher Themen wie was ist Terrorismus usw. aber nicht wie suche ich eine Partei welche meinen Wünschen entspricht mit ganz viel Glück wird vielleicht mal ein Parteiprogramm im Unterricht Theamatisiert und Zerpflückt da glaube ich aber nicht wirklich dran das so etwas öfter Passiert 



Dennisth schrieb:


> Die AfD hat zu nicht allem eine Lösung, aber das haben die anderen Parteien auch nicht und das stört komischerweise keinen. Aber nehmen wir mal an, die AfD würde einfach verschwinden. Was würde dann passieren? Bessere Politik?  Ich bitte dich, dann ist plötzlich Partei xy "rechts", weil man das Volk ja irgendwie davon überzeugen muss, dass nur die CDU, SPD uns alle retten kann.



Hat die AfD denn zu irgendwas eine Lösung? Zum Hauptthema anscheinend nicht wie sieht es mit anderen Themenbereichen aus bietet die AfD da genauere Lösungen/Vorschlänge eventuelle Konzepte? 
Mal rein Interesse halber ich hab mir das Programm zwar durchgelesen aber genaueres Stand da nicht drin


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach und wer soll das sein?





Dennisth schrieb:


> Welche Partei wäre das denn?



Der Vorschlag von ruyven ist ja nicht schlecht, einfach mal was anderes wählen. Gibt ja eine Menge Alternativen zu den gängigen Parteien, die ständig im Parlament sitzen und nichts machen.
Oder glaubt irgendwer tatsächlich, dass sich etwas Grundlegendes ändern wird, wenn die AFD in Landtäge einziehen wird? 
Ich könnte mir nur vorstellen, dass die CDU in BW mit der AFD koalieren wird, damit sie wieder an die Macht kommen.



Dennisth schrieb:


> Die AfD hat zu nicht allem eine Lösung, aber das haben die anderen Parteien auch nicht und das stört komischerweise keinen. Aber nehmen wir mal an, die AfD würde einfach verschwinden. Was würde dann passieren? Bessere Politik?  Ich bitte dich, dann ist plötzlich Partei xy "rechts", weil man das Volk ja irgendwie davon überzeugen muss, dass nur die CDU, SPD uns alle retten kann.



Die AFd hat zu gar nichts eine Lösung.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die AFd hat zu gar nichts eine Lösung.


Haben die Grünen und Linken eine Lösung ? Außer noch mehr Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen ?


----------



## Dennisth (13. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die PARTEI. Ist immer noch die beste Option, wenn man einfach mal "dagegen" sein will.
> Solltest du wieder erwarten auch "für" eine bestimmte Entwicklung dieser Gesellschaft in all ihren Ausprägungen sein, dann solltest du dir die Partei raussuchen, die die meisten deiner Idealvorstellungen und den wenigsten davon widerspricht beziehungsweise, da es da immer Einschränkungen gibt, eine Partei bei der du zumindest deren wichtigste Punkte befürwortest (da sie ohnehin nur die wird umsetzen können) oder tollerierst.



Soll das witzig sein oder meinst du das wirklich ernst?
PARTEI-Programm zur EU-Wahl 2 14 | Die PARTEI

Danke die ersten beiden "Abschnitte" haben mir schon gereicht um zu erkennen das ich so Leute bestimmt nicht wählen werde.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bekommen es die Schulen heutzutage eigentlich nicht einmal mehr hin, die absolut grundlegenste Konzepte von Demokratie, Wahlen und mündigem Bürgertum zu vermitteln?



Nein bekommen die nicht. Wie soll das denn auch bei dem Lehrermangel gehen? Die meisten wollen diesen Beruf nicht, weil er schlecht bezahlt ist und man dafür auch noch Kinder hat die keinerlei Respekt haben.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Haben die Grünen und Linken eine Lösung ? Außer noch mehr Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen ?



Merkel verhandelt doch schon mit Erdogan, ergo hat sie was. Was am Ende bei raus kommt, weiß natürlich niemand.
Die anderen Parteien wollen -- zum Teil jedenfalls -- die Kommunen stärken, damit sie die Flüchtlinge besser versorgen kann.
Dazu kommt natürlich noch eine Verbesserung der Bürokratie.



Dennisth schrieb:


> Soll das witzig sein oder meinst du das wirklich ernst?
> PARTEI-Programm zur EU-Wahl 214 | Die PARTEI
> 
> Danke die ersten beiden "Abschnitte" haben mir schon gereicht um zu erkennen das ich so Leute bestimmt nicht wählen werde.



Es ist eine Spaßpartei, wie die Bier Partei auch.


----------



## efdev (13. März 2016)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Soll das witzig sein oder meinst du das wirklich ernst?
> PARTEI-Programm zur EU-Wahl 214 | Die PARTEI
> 
> Danke die ersten beiden "Abschnitte" haben mir schon gereicht um zu erkennen das ich so Leute bestimmt nicht wählen werde.



Es ist eben eine Protestpartei/ Spaßpartei was hast du erwartet? 
Das war ein guter Vorschlag für jemanden der sich mit keiner Partei ernsthaft anfreunden will/kann aber eben seine Stimme nicht einfach als Nichtwähler verschwenden möchte verstehe das Problem nicht 

Abgesehen davon hat die PARTEI immerhin Lösungsvorschläge


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Merkel verhandelt doch schon mit Erdogan, ergo hat sie was. Was am Ende bei raus kommt, weiß natürlich niemand.
> Die anderen Parteien wollen -- zum Teil jedenfalls -- die Kommunen stärken, damit sie die Flüchtlinge besser versorgen kann.
> Dazu kommt natürlich noch eine Verbesserung der Bürokratie.


Da kommt nichts raus. Außer das Erdogan die Flüchtlinge direkt in die EU bringen kann und dafür auch noch Geld kriegt.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Da kommt nichts raus. Außer das Erdogan die Flüchtlinge direkt in die EU bringen kann und dafür auch noch Geld kriegt.



Keine Ahnung. Sowas ist ja inzwischen geheimer als TTIP.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. März 2016)

+++ Landtagswahlen im Live-Ticker +++: 23 Prozent: AfD-Beben in Sachsen-Anhalt - Pleite fur Klockners CDU - FOCUS Online
AfD in Sachsen-Anhalt bei 23%
Linke bei 17% und SPD bei 11%.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2016)

Ich schau mir eher die Ergebnisse der SDP an. 
Ist ja erschreckend. Ich bin Klar für einen Rücktritt von Gabriel als Vorsitzender.


----------



## Sparanus (13. März 2016)

Sachsen Anhalt wird spannend. 
Wenn er Linke und AfD meiden will braucht er SPD, FDP und Grüne


----------



## highspeedpingu (13. März 2016)

> AfD in Sachsen-Anhalt bei 23%
> Linke bei 17% und SPD bei 11%.



Jetzt sind wieder alle ensetzt und keiner hat´s kommen sehen...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Der Spiegel mal wieder...Für die Bild Zeitung der linken Intellektuellen sind das natürlich alles Nazis...


Dieses Wort kommt im Artikel kein einziges mal vor. Hast Du den Artikel überhaupt gelesen? Es sind Rechtsextreme. Kameradschaftsmitglieder, die Mordrohungen aussprechen, ganz offen und ohne sofortige Auflösung der "Demonstration". Der rechte Mob hätte eingekesselt werden müssen, von jedem Teilnehmer hätten die Personalien erfasst werden müssen und die Volksverhetzter müßten Anzeigen bekommen. Was passiert wie immer, wenn der rechte Mob auf die Straße geht? Nix.  



highspeedpingu schrieb:


> Jetzt sind wieder alle ensetzt und keiner hat´s kommen sehen...
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Das wird spannend die nächsten vier Jahre. Vielleicht wäre es an der Zeit, in Schulen die politische Bildung zu verbessern.


----------



## -Metallica- (13. März 2016)

Hier stand nix


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das wird spannend die nächsten vier Jahre. Vielleicht wäre es an der Zeit, in Schulen die politische Bildung zu verbessern.



Ja, wird echt Zeit, denn Landtagswahlen sind alle 5 Jahre.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das wird spannend die nächsten vier Jahre. Vielleicht wäre es an der Zeit, in Schulen die politische Bildung zu verbessern.


Am besten nennt man es wieder Staatsbürgerkunde und lässt keine anderen Meinungen zu.
Damit alle wie in der DDR zu braven Linken werden...


----------



## Amon (13. März 2016)

@interessierteruser Was passiert denn wenn die Antifanten marodierend durch die Straßen ziehen?! Wenn die Autos anzünden?! Polizisten angreifen?! Wenn die Polizei wachen anzünden?! Da passiert auch nix!


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Am besten nennt man es wieder Staatsbürgerkunde und lässt keine anderen Meinungen zu.
> Damit alle wie in der DDR zu braven Linken werden...



Warum darf die Schule etwa nicht umfassend informieren und unparteiisch an Sachverhalte herangehen ?

@Amon, doch da passiert ne Menge. 

Lebe in der Nähe einer Stadt die früher mal eine Antifa Hochburg war, da Laufen heute noch Hundertschaften wegen 13 Demonstranten auf.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> @interessierteruser Was passiert denn wenn die Antifanten marodierend durch die Straßen ziehen?! Wenn die Autos anzünden?! Polizisten angreifen?! Wenn die Polizei wachen anzünden?! Da passiert auch nix!


Es passieren diese Arten von rechtswidrigem Vorgehen:
Hamburger Kessel – Wikipedia


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2016)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Warum darf die Schule etwa nicht umfassend informieren und unparteiisch an Sachverhalte herangehen ?



Bildung ist ja Ländersache. Ich weiß nicht, welchen Einfluss das Bundesland auf den Lehrstoff hat.
Dazu kommt, dass Unternehmen immer mehr Einfluss ausüben und zum Teil Unterrichtsmaterial zur Verfügung stellt.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. März 2016)

Unsere Bildungspolitik hat ja ganz offensichtlich versagt. Die Politik der letzten 20 Jahre hat offensichtlich Versagt. 
Man hat ja jetzt die Chance die Fehler der Vergangenheit wieder gut zu machen, angefangen damit den deutschen Mittelstand und die "Unterschicht" anständig zu behandeln, in den Schulen Individualität zu fördern und das politische, historische  und soziale Bewusstsein auszubilden (und nein ich will die nicht alle auf Links polen, ich will nur, dass jeder seinen Kopf gebrauchen kann).

@Threshold

Stimmt mein Erdkundelehrer hat bis aufs Blut gegen die Versuche der Industrie seinen Kollegen Material "zur Verfügung zu stellen " gekämpft.
Guter Mann.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2016)

Aktuell wird Bildungspolitik nur für die Ergebnisse bei Pisa gemacht, alles andere ist völlig irrelevant geworden -- merke ich ja an meinen Kindern.
Erschreckend, wie ich finde. Wirklich sinnvolle Dinge werden nicht mehr gelehrt.
Dann ist das Niveau gesunken, wie ich finde. Heute kann jeder Schimpanse Abitur machen, das war vor 20 Jahren noch deutlich schwieriger.


----------



## the_leon (13. März 2016)

Ja
Drum haben wir den Pisa Test boykottiert


----------



## aloha84 (13. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Was haltet ihr davon ?: Syrer in die EU umsiedeln: Orban berichtet von geheimer Absprache in Brussel - DIE WELT
> 
> 
> @aloha84:
> *Wenn die AfD konsequent ignoriert und isoliert wird, kann sie auch nicht arbeiten...*



 Die kann man überhaupt nicht ignorieren --> die haben den gesamten Landtag mit "kleinen Anfragen" zugepflastert --> und das laut Nachfrage UNGEWOLLT.
"Wir hatten in der Koordination leichte Schwierigkeiten, deshalb wurden Anfragen zum Teil mehrfach oder auch nur leicht abgeändert gestellt!"
Ist auch schwierig sich abzusprechen wenn keiner da ist!
--> Ja solche Profis braucht das Land!

Erste Hochrechnung AFD = 23%.
Prost Mahlzeit.


----------



## Leob12 (13. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Die kann man überhaupt nicht ignorieren --> die haben den gesamten Landtag mit "kleinen Anfragen" zugepflastert --> und das laut Nachfrage UNGEWOLLT.
> "Wir hatten in der Koordination leichte Schwierigkeiten, deshalb wurden Anfragen zum Teil mehrfach oder auch nur leicht abgeändert gestellt!"
> Ist auch schwierig sich abzusprechen wenn keiner da ist!
> --> Ja solche Profis braucht das Land!
> ...



Ich hab mir mal deren Programm angesehen. Widersprüche zuhauf, inhaltlich extrem unpräzise und teilweise schlichtweg falsch. 
Naja, die Leute haben die AfD dann verdient. Hoffentlich kommen sie in Sachsen an die Macht, dann wirds ein abschreckendes Beispiel für den Rest.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. März 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Naja, die Leute haben die AfD dann verdient. Hoffentlich kommen sie in Sachsen an die Macht, dann wirds ein abschreckendes Beispiel für den Rest.


Wie Thüringen ein abschreckendes Beispiel für die Linken ist ?
Die nächste Wahl in Sachsen ist in 3 Jahren. Dann werden wir es sehen.




Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Warum darf die Schule etwa nicht umfassend informieren und unparteiisch an Sachverhalte herangehen ?


Darf sie schon.
Aber ich weiß was manche Leute wirklich im Sinn haben, wenn sie sowas fordern.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. März 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich hab mir mal deren Programm angesehen. Widersprüche zuhauf, inhaltlich extrem unpräzise und teilweise schlichtweg falsch.
> Naja, die Leute haben die AfD dann verdient. Hoffentlich kommen sie in Sachsen an die Macht, dann wirds ein abschreckendes Beispiel für den Rest.



Diese Hoffnung habe ich auch, dass die sich früh genug selbst Zerlegen bevor es noch schlimmer kommen kann.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Erste Hochrechnung AFD = 23%.
> Prost Mahlzeit.


Das wird Neuwahlen geben


----------



## Leob12 (13. März 2016)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Diese Hoffnung habe ich auch, dass die sich früh genug selbst Zerlegen bevor es noch schlimmer kommen kann.


Naja ihre Wählerschaft wird das Programm nicht lesen geschweige denn sich genauer damit auseinandersetzen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das wird Neuwahlen geben


Und dann sinkt die Wahlbeteiligung wieder und die AfD wird noch stärker.

Aber wählen bis einem das Ergebnis passt ? Was ist daran noch Demokratie.


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und dann sinkt die Wahlbeteiligung wieder und die AfD wird noch stärker.



Dann fehlen auch die Wähler der AFD, denn das sind sicher auch mehr als genug eigentliche Nicht Wähler.

Aber wieso Neuwahlen?
Überall sieht es nach CDU/SPD/Grüne aus und falls das nicht reichen sollte, kommt die FDP dazu.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Aber wählen bis einem das Ergebnis passt ? Was ist daran noch Demokratie.



Deutschland hat eh ein kleines Demokratiedefizit, da fällt das nicht auf  
Aber im Ernst das stimmt schon, wenn korrekt Gewählt wurde, dann ist das Ergebnis final. Wird sich schon eine Regierung finden.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. März 2016)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Deutschland hat eh ein kleines Demokratiedefizit, da fällt das nicht auf
> Aber im Ernst das stimmt schon, wenn korrekt Gewählt wurde, dann ist das Ergebnis final. Wird sich schon eine Regierung finden.


Das meinte ich auch.
Man muss mit dem Ergebnis leben und danach Koalitionen bilden.

UPDATE:
In Baden-Württemberg ist die AfD bei fast 15% die SPD ist daher nur noch viertstärkste Kraft.
Landtagswahl 2016 - Statistisches Landesamt Sachsen-Anhalt
Es sind sogar Direktmandate für die AfD drin.


----------



## Captn (13. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das wird Neuwahlen geben


Zu welchem Zweck?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (13. März 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Zu welchem Zweck?


Zur Regierungsbildung. So wie es jetzt aussieht, wird sich keine regierungsfähige Mehrheit finden.
Nach Neuwahlen kann die AfD mehr oder weniger Stimmen bekommen und entweder eine Regierung
bilden oder Platz für eine Mehrheitsregierung machen. Warten wir auf das Endergebnis


----------



## aloha84 (13. März 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Zu welchem Zweck?



Regierungsbildung.
Aber so wie es aussieht, braucht es keine Neuwahlen....aber eventuell wird die Bildung lange dauern.

Wir haben auch unsere ersten Ergebnisse, lokal (kleinere Gemeinden) AFD stärkste Kraft mit über 30%.
Im Gesamten wird sie sich hier bei ca. 25% einpendeln, nach der CDU mit knapp 30%.

Kann man auch live bei facebook verfolgen, bei Interesse PN.


----------



## Captn (13. März 2016)

Die CDU ist doch mittlerweile links genug. Da finden sich sicher genügend Koalitionspartner.


----------



## DarkScorpion (13. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dieses Wort kommt im Artikel kein einziges mal vor. Hast Du den Artikel überhaupt gelesen? Es sind Rechtsextreme. Kameradschaftsmitglieder, die Mordrohungen aussprechen, ganz offen und ohne sofortige Auflösung der "Demonstration". Der rechte Mob hätte eingekesselt werden müssen, von jedem Teilnehmer hätten die Personalien erfasst werden müssen und die Volksverhetzter müßten Anzeigen bekommen. Was passiert wie immer, wenn der rechte Mob auf die Straße geht? Nix.
> 
> 
> Das wird spannend die nächsten vier Jahre. Vielleicht wäre es an der Zeit, in Schulen die politische Bildung zu verbessern.


Die ganzen Leute in Köln und am 1 Mai in Berlin gehörten/gehören eingekesselt und angeklagt. Was passiert aber immer: Nichts


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. März 2016)

http://www.stala.sachsen-anhalt.de/wahlen/lt16/index.html
Grüne und FDP draußen und die SPD knapp bei 10%. Die AfD bei knapp 25,95 und mit einigen Direktmandaten.
Das wird lustig mit den Koalitionen.


----------



## Amon (13. März 2016)

Das wird schwarz blau in Sachsen. Wenn die CDU an der Macht bleiben kann koaliert die auch mit der AfD


----------



## the_leon (13. März 2016)

War doch klar, das die AfD überall 2 stellig ist.
Das konnte fast jeder denken, außer er war zu rot vor den Augen oder man is die Bundesmerkel und macht schön das was die Wirtschaft sagt


----------



## Captn (13. März 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> War doch klar, das die AfD überall 2 stellig ist.
> Das konnte fast jeder denken, außer er war zu rot vor den Augen oder man is die Bundesmerkel und macht schön das was die Wirtschaft sagt


Na so klar war das den Medien aber nicht. Da hieß es teilweise 9-10%.


----------



## Seeefe (13. März 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Na so klar war das den Medien aber nicht. Da hieß es teilweise 9-10%.



11,7 ist jetzt aber nicht meilenweit von 9 - 10 Prozent entfernt.


----------



## Gripschi (13. März 2016)

Ich hat mir kurz Wahl 2016 angeschaut.

Selbst da wurde weiter Richtung AfD gestachelt.

Einer (Politiker) meinte es wàhlen ja eh nur Harz4 und Mindestlohn Bezieher.

Als in der Show die Ergebnisse bekannt geben waren und die Parteien befragt wurden fingen sie mit den Stärksten an und die AfD als letzte...das sagt viel aus mmn.

Aber mal nachdenken warum diese so Stark war wurde nicht.

Als der AfD Sprecher meinte trotz des starken Negativ machen auch von den Medien sah man der ARD Frau an das es ihr unangenehm war.

Am liebsten hätte sie das Mikro gern weggekommen kam es rüber.


Ich hoffe das sich politisch etwas tut. Die Ergebnisse waren ja für die Alten Parteien teils desatrös.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. März 2016)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Als der AfD Sprecher meinte trotz des starken Negativ machen auch von den Medien sah man der ARD Frau an das es ihr unangenehm war.
> 
> Am liebsten hätte sie das Mikro gern weggekommen kam es rüber.


Die AfD ist ja für die Abschaffung der GEZ-Gebühr.
Da freuen sich die Mitarbeiter im öffentlich-rechtlichen eben nicht so sehr.


----------



## Lotto (13. März 2016)

Mich wundert eher das die etablierten Parteien weiterhin so viele Stimmen bekommen haben. Die aktuelle Flüchltingspolitik von Frau Merkel ist der Dolchstoß für unsere ohnehin schon absterbenden Sozialsysteme. Und diese waren es bisher die unseren Wohlstand und Frieden begründet haben. In den nächsten Jahrzehnten dürfen wir uns auf größere Armut, Kriminalität, eine schlechtere Krankenversorgung und all die anderen schönen Dinge einstellten, sofern man nicht bereits ordentlich Kohle zur Seite gelegt hat um dem privat für sich selber gegenzusteuern.


----------



## Woohoo (13. März 2016)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Einer (Politiker) meinte es wàhlen ja eh nur Harz4 und Mindestlohn Bezieher.



War bestimmt ein SPDler. 
Weiterhin wurde oft gesagt, dass man "die Wähler ins demokratische Spektrum" zurückholen will. 
Jetzt muss die AfD aber auch zeigen ob sie was kann und gutes Personal hat, welches in den Landtagen nicht so unglücklich auftritt.


Vor ein paar Seiten war doch was mit Gauck....



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Leob12 (13. März 2016)

Lotto schrieb:


> Mich wundert eher das die etablierten Parteien weiterhin so viele Stimmen bekommen haben. Die aktuelle Flüchltingspolitik von Frau Merkel ist der Dolchstoß für unsere ohnehin schon absterbenden Sozialsysteme. Und diese waren es bisher die unseren Wohlstand und Frieden begründet haben. In den nächsten Jahrzehnten dürfen wir uns auf größere Armut, Kriminalität, eine schlechtere Krankenversorgung und all die anderen schönen Dinge einstellten, sofern man nicht bereits ordentlich Kohle zur Seite gelegt hat um dem privat für sich selber gegenzusteuern.



Und die AfD hat da aber auch genau gar keine Lösungen parat.


----------



## Rolk (13. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die AfD ist ja für die Abschaffung der GEZ-Gebühr.
> Da freuen sich die Mitarbeiter im öffentlich-rechtlichen eben nicht so sehr.



Das hat man heute wieder sehr deutlich gemerkt. Bis es an die Auszählung ging wurde Wahlkampf gegen die AfD gemacht. Nicht normal das ganze. 

Als Rheinland-Pfälzer bin ich aber weitgehend zufrieden mit dem Wahlausgang hier.

-Die CDU wurde wenigstens leicht abgestraft.
-Es wird sehr warscheinlich keine grosse Koalition geben.
-Die Linken sind deutlich an der 5% Hürde gescheitert.
-Die AfD sitzt mit einem nicht unerheblichen Stimmenanteil in der Opposition


----------



## Nightslaver (13. März 2016)

Lotto schrieb:


> Mich wundert eher das die etablierten Parteien weiterhin so viele Stimmen bekommen haben.



Stammwähler halt...
Trotz allem haben die etablierten Parteien eine massive Abwatsche bekommen, allen vorran die SPD.

Leider nur wird das nicht dazu führen das man mal über die Politik der letzten Jahrzehnte nachdenkt die zu solchen Ergebnissen geführt hat, sondern sucht man die Schuld mal wieder bei allen anderen (dem Bürger, der AfD, usw.)
Den wie hat Gabriel schon gesagt? "Es gibt keinen Grund denn eigenen Kurs in Frage zu stellen!"

Sieht man ja wohin diese Einstellung die SPD geführt hat und wenn die CDU das auch so handhabt wird sie ebenfalls irgendwann dort landen, außer Merkel bleibt noch 30 Jahre Kanzlerin, dann schützen vieleicht die ihr dankbaren Flüchtlinge noch etwas vor der Talfahrt, indem sie CDU wählen. 

Die Deutsche Politik muss endlich umdenken und mal wieder beweisen das sie nicht nur ein wirtschafts- und lobbyhöriger Haufen von Vetternwirtschaftern ist, dem die soziale Lage seiner Bürger im Land weitestgehend egal ist, solange man irgendwie koalieren kann und  regieren kann und wenn nicht man wie ein Schimpanse mit Kot um sich wirft, auf alle die ja Schuld an der eigenen Unfähigkeit haben bessere Ergebnisse zu erzielen.

Momentan steuern wir, ohne dabei zu übertreiben, auf die schlimmste Vertrauenskrise, in die deutsche parlamentarische Demokratie, zu seit der Gründung der BRD!
Und ich sehe nicht wie die etablierten Parteien sich ernsthaft darum bemühen würden zu verhindern das diese Krise sich ausweitet und verschärft, im Gegenteil, man befeuert das Unglück noch fleißig.

*edit* Irgendwie fühl ich mich bei der Politik unserer Parteien immer an folgenden Singreim aus der DDR zurück erinnert:

"Die Partei, die Partei (SED), die hat immer Recht und ist das Ergebnis auch noch so schlecht!"

Genauso handeln unsere Parteien auch aktuell und wenn man noch so miese Ergebnisse einfährt, das liegt 100%ig nicht an der eigenen Position, weil die ist ja unumstößlich richtig.


----------



## -Metallica- (13. März 2016)

Hier stand nix


----------



## Rolk (13. März 2016)

-Metallica- schrieb:


> Daran glaubst Du wirklich ?


Tja, ob das überhaupt noch möglich ist, ohne das es vorher einen kompletten Zusammenbruch gab?


----------



## Red-Hood (13. März 2016)

Interessantes Wahlergebnis.
Trotz extremster Kampagnen gegen die AFD erwachen manche Wähler so langsam. 
Jetzt müsste man nur noch die parlamentarische Demokratur abschaffen und eine direkte Demokratie nach dem Vorbild der Schweiz einführen.


----------



## -Metallica- (13. März 2016)

Hier stand nix


----------



## Verminaard (13. März 2016)

Red-Hood schrieb:


> Interessantes Wahlergebnis.
> Trotz extremster Kampagnen gegen die AFD erwachen manche Wähler so langsam.
> Jetzt müsste man nur noch die parlamentarische Demokratur abschaffen und eine direkte Demokratie nach dem Vorbild der Schweiz einführen.



Hoer blos auf, dann koennten manche Ergebnisse von Volksabstimmungen manche Politiker verunsichern.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. März 2016)

-Metallica- schrieb:


> Daran glaubst Du wirklich ?



Woran glaubst du den? Daran das die Politik sozial alles richtig macht?

Man muss sich doch nur mal anschauen wohin die Politik der letzten Jahrzehnte gezielt hat, ganz besonders seit der Ära Schröder.
Man hat die Schere zwischen zwischen Arm und Reich drastisch erweitert, man hat Arbeitsmarkt Politik und Gesellschaftspolitik betrieben die zu lasten der sozial schwachen Menschen gingen, man hat staatlich geförderte Niedriglohnarbeit eingeführt (anders kann man es nicht mehr nennen wenn Menschen beim Staat, trotz Arbeit, aufstocken müssen um über die Runden zu kommen).
Man hat hat bei jeder größeren Gesetzgebung deutlich zu gunsten der Wirtschaft entschieden (Beispiel drastische Subventionierung energieintensiver Industrie auf Kosten der Bürger), man hat es bis heute geschaft zu vermeiden die brandgefährlichen Machenschaften im Bankensektor zu regulieren, usw. usf.

Die ganze Politik in Deutschland zielt nur noch weitestgehend in eine Richtung, auf die Wirtschaft und auf die Menschen die Geld und Vermögen haben das sie um jeden Preis vor einer gerechten sozialen Politik schützen wollen.
Hier wird Politik nur noch weitestgehend für eine Minderheit des Volkes gemacht und die breite Masse wird dafür auch noch zum Zahlknecht und Lastenträger verdonnert!

Gerechte Politik für alle Menschen im Land und nicht nur für eine Minderheit, ist es was Deutschland fehlt, davon bin ich überzeugt, ja.



Rolk schrieb:


> Tja, ob das überhaupt noch möglich ist, ohne das es vorher einen kompletten Zusammenbruch gab?



Besser wäre es, außer es gefällt einem die Vorstellung was nach einem Zusammenbruch hier kommen könnte...


----------



## Lotto (13. März 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Und die AfD hat da aber auch genau gar keine Lösungen parat.



Einer Partei, die noch nie an einer Regierung beteiligt war,ist ja kaum mangelnde Erfahrung vorzuwerfen. Hatten die Grünen zu Fischers Zeiten auch nicht, trotzdem sind sie in ihre Rolle reingewachsen, als es dann tatsächlich ans regieren ging.
Die AfD hat aber zum Thema Flüchltingspolitik eine Lösung die wesentlich vernünftiger ist als das was Frau Merkel abzieht. Erdogan hat seit Wochen glaub ich den besten Schlaf seines Lebens, träumt schon vom sofortigen EU-Beitritt, und Putin sitz jeden Abend vorm Kamin und lacht sich schlapp.


----------



## Two-Face (13. März 2016)

Die AfD hat zu so vielen Themen keinerlei Programm.

Diese Partei ist in meinen Augen nicht regierungsfähig, war bei den Piraten auch so, die hat irgendwann keiner mehr ernst genommen.


----------



## JePe (13. März 2016)

*Baden-Wuerttemberg* - ca. 7,7 Mio. Wahlberechtigte, tatsaechlich gewaehlt haben davon ca. 66% entspr. 5,13 Mio. Es gab ca. 770.000 AfD-Waehler. Auf einen AfD-Waehler kommen demnach ca. 10 Nicht-AfD-Waehler.

*Rheinland-Pfalz* - ca. 3,1 Mio. Wahlberechtigte, tatsaechlich gewaehlt haben davon ca. 70% entspr. ca. 2,17 Mio. Es gab ca. 271.250 AfD-Waehler. Auf einen AfD-Waehler kommen demnach ca. 10 Nicht-AfD-Waehler.

*Sachsen-Anhalt* - ca. 1,9 Mio. Wahlberechtigte, tatsaechlich gewaehlt haben davon ca. 65% entspr. ca. 1,23 Mio. Es gab ca. 308.750 AfD-Waehler. Auf einen AfD-Waehler kommen demnach ca. 5 Nicht-AfD-Waehler.

Bis zur Machtergreifung, aehm, zum Politikwechsel ist es wohl noch ein wenig hin ...


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. März 2016)

Wer von euch hat denn das AFD Parteiprogramm gelesen ? Wird in Sachsen echt noch spannend, ich bezweifle, dass da in den nächsten Jahren viel von der AfD kommen wird.

@JePe Genau. 

Auch wäre es ganz gut wenn AfD Sympathisanten Worte wie "erwachen", "ergreifen",    und "Dolchstoß" weniger inflationär verwenden würden,  wenn man nicht in die Ecke "Nazi" gehören möchte...


----------



## -Metallica- (13. März 2016)

Hier stand nix


----------



## DerLachs (13. März 2016)

Die direkte Demokratie wäre doch kein Heilsbringer. Glaubt ihr diesen Unsinn wirklich? Oder wollt ihr nicht verstehen, dass jedes politische System Vor- und Nachteile hat?


----------



## JePe (13. März 2016)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat denn das AFD Parteiprogramm gelesen ?



Die AfD hat kein _Partei_programm. Anlaesslich der Bundestagswahl 2013 hatte sie ein _Wahl_programm verabschiedet und ausserdem ein Parteiprogramm in Aussicht gestellt, dass es bis heute nicht gibt. Aktuell wird der April als Stichtag gehandelt; vermutlich wollte man den heutigen Tag abwarten und analysieren, welche Buzzwords beim Stimmvieh besonders gut verfangen. Eine Sneak Preview gibt es hier.


----------



## Leob12 (13. März 2016)

Lotto schrieb:


> Einer Partei, die noch nie an einer Regierung beteiligt war,ist ja kaum mangelnde Erfahrung vorzuwerfen. Hatten die Grünen zu Fischers Zeiten auch nicht, trotzdem sind sie in ihre Rolle reingewachsen, als es dann tatsächlich ans regieren ging.
> Die AfD hat aber zum Thema Flüchltingspolitik eine Lösung die wesentlich vernünftiger ist als das was Frau Merkel abzieht. Erdogan hat seit Wochen glaub ich den besten Schlaf seines Lebens, träumt schon vom sofortigen EU-Beitritt, und Putin sitz jeden Abend vorm Kamin und lacht sich schlapp.


Warte kurz, die AfD ist dafür, in Staaten außerhalb der EU-Außengrenzen Standorte zu errichten, von denen aus Flüchtlinge überprüft werden usw, demnach müsste die Partei doch für Merkels vorgehen sein^^ 



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat denn das AFD Parteiprogramm gelesen ? Wird in Sachsen echt noch spannend, ich bezweifle, dass da in den nächsten Jahren viel von der AfD kommen wird.


Ich habs durchgelesen und beim Bildungsteil kann man sich wirklich nur an den Kopf fassen. 
Einerseits wegen dem Inhalt an sich, andererseits sprechen sie groß vom Bildungsideal nach Humbolt, und einen Absatz später widersprechen sie dem Bildungsideal nach Humbolt zu 100%. Das mag dem Protestwähler oder irgendeinem rechten Recken nicht auffallen, aber das ist ja eigentlich das traurige an den Wählern. Niemand liest sich ein Parteiprogramm durch, geschweige denn dass man kurz darüber nachdenkt.
Aber quer durch das ganze Parteiprogramm ziehen sich Widersprüche, irgendwelche populistischen Phrasen, blumige Formulierungen hinter denen kein Inhalt steckt oder generell einfach nur Unsinn.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. März 2016)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Die direkte Demokratie wäre doch kein Heilsbringer. Glaubt ihr diesen Unsinn wirklich? Oder wollt ihr nicht verstehen, dass jedes politische System Vor- und Nachteile hat?



Richtig, es gibt Themen in die man sich einarbeiten muss und bei denen oft die populäre Meinung verklärt und ungenau ist. (Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass das aktuell unbedingt besser ist, da werden keine Experten sondern Interessenvertreter Einzelner an die Entscheidung geschickt).
Volksentscheide sind schwierig, da dann mit reiner Polemik Politik gemacht wird und Fakten und kühle Abwegung in der Masse untergehen werden. (Zu diesem Thema u.a  Gustave LeBon: Psychologie der Massen)


----------



## Two-Face (13. März 2016)

Ich wäre dafür, zumindest mal das Mindestwahlalter herabzusetzen.
Bier ab 16, Wählen ab 18?
Was soll eigentlich dieser Unsinn?


----------



## DerLachs (13. März 2016)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Richtig, es gibt Themen in die man sich einarbeiten muss und bei denen oft die populäre Meinung verklärt und ungenau ist. (Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass das aktuell unbedingt besser ist, da werden keine Experten sondern Interessenvertreter Einzelner an die Entscheidung geschickt).
> Volksentscheide sind schwierig, da dann mit reiner Polemik Politik gemacht wird und Fakten und kühle Abwegung in der Masse untergehen werden. (Zu diesem Thema u.a  Gustave LeBon: Psychologie der Massen)


Wobei man sagen muss, dass es der derzeitigen Politik auch nicht an Polemik mangelt. 
Ich bin wirklich enttäuscht von der Politik in Deutschland. Sowohl von den (Alt)Parteien, die immer wieder die gleiche Leier von sich geben, als auch von den (potentiellen) Wählern, die auf Parteien wie die AfD reinfallen. Ein Trauerspiel für Deutschland.


----------



## Verminaard (13. März 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> *Baden-Wuerttemberg* - ca. 7,7 Mio.  Wahlberechtigte, tatsaechlich gewaehlt haben davon ca. 66% entspr. 5,13  Mio. Es gab ca. 770.000 AfD-Waehler. Auf einen AfD-Waehler kommen  demnach ca. 10 Nicht-AfD-Waehler.
> 
> *Rheinland-Pfalz* - ca. 3,1 Mio. Wahlberechtigte,  tatsaechlich gewaehlt haben davon ca. 70% entspr. ca. 2,17 Mio. Es gab  ca. 271.250 AfD-Waehler. Auf einen AfD-Waehler kommen demnach ca. 10  Nicht-AfD-Waehler.
> 
> ...



Kannst du das mal mit den anderen Parteien auch machen? Ist dann nicht mehr ganz so lustig.




Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Wer von euch hat denn das AFD Parteiprogramm gelesen ? Wird in Sachsen echt noch spannend, ich bezweifle, dass da in den nächsten Jahren viel von der AfD kommen wird.


Haben doch schon gesagt das sie erstmal in der Opposition bleiben wollen.
Ob sich diese Partei lange halten wird, werden wir in einigen Jahren sehen.
Bisdahin werden sie einen aehnlichen Weg wie auch andere Parteien, die am Anfang standen, gehen.




Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> @JePe Genau.
> 
> Auch wäre es ganz gut wenn AfD Sympathisanten Worte wie "erwachen", "ergreifen",    und "Dolchstoß" weniger inflationär verwenden würden,  wenn man nicht in die Ecke "Nazi" gehören möchte...



Also wenn ich solche Worte verwende bin ich automatisch ein AfD Sympathisant und durch die Verwendung auch automatisch ein Nazi?
Bei so einer Logik bekommen meine Synapsen einen Knacks.

Wer bestimmt denn was die "boesen" Worte sind und was nicht?
Wenn das bestimmt ist, gibts da irgendwas wo man nachschauen kann. Man will ja politisch korrekt sein.

Andersrum, manche scheissen auf solche "Meinungen". Mir ist auch die politische Korrektheit ziehmlich egal, wenn ich mich dafuer verbal so sehr verbiegen muss.


----------



## Ich 15 (13. März 2016)

-Metallica- schrieb:


> Das ist der Grund ua., warum ich meine Energie nicht darin verschwenden werde, ein durch und durch Korrupptes kapputtes System zu ünterstüzen, indem ich Wählen gehen würde.


Energie verschwinden weil mein 1 mal im Jahr wählen müsste...



> Wer zur "Wahl" geht, akzeptiert dieses System !


Andere Menschen kämpfen täglich auf der Welt um so eine Möglichkeit zu bekommen und hier schmeißen sie einige einfach weg... Die Wahlbeteiligung ist in allen 3 Bundesländern aber zum Glück wieder deutlich gestiegen. Dies finde ich sehr positiv. 



> Noch einmal: Eine vollständige Reformierung muss her, indem die  "MENSCHEN" in Deutschland per Volksentscheid miteinscheiden sollten,   wie zB. nach dem Schweizer Vorblid, das wäre fair und auch ehrlich.


Die AfD ist für Volksentscheide Davon ab es gibt auch in der Schweiz noch Parteien und Wahlen und nicht nur Volksentscheide.


----------



## -Metallica- (13. März 2016)

Hier stand nix


----------



## SpeCnaZ (13. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich wäre dafür, zumindest mal das Mindestwahlalter herabzusetzen.
> Bier ab 16, Wählen ab 18?
> Was soll eigentlich dieser Unsinn?


Bitte, bitte nicht !!!

Die meisten können nicht zwischen linken und rechten Parteien unterscheiden, wissen allgemein NICHTS über die Politik und wie das alles abläuft. 

Ich habe schon so was gehört wie:

Wer Flüchtlinge magt wählt linke Parteien und wer keine Flüchtlinge will wählt rechte Parteien (Halloooo CDU ist eigentlich eine rechte Partei).


Ich wette sie könnten die Parteien (linke/rechte) nicht einmal zur Hälfte richtig zuordnen. Von so etwas wie Wahlprogramm gar nicht zu sprechen.


----------



## DerLachs (13. März 2016)

-Metallica- schrieb:


> Du findest es also besser, das eine selbsternannte kleine Elitäre Gruppe über die Gesammtheit entscheiden sollte ?


Selbsternannt? Come on, die Regierung wird in Deutschland immer noch gewählt...


----------



## Seeefe (13. März 2016)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Die direkte Demokratie wäre doch kein Heilsbringer. Glaubt ihr diesen Unsinn wirklich? Oder wollt ihr nicht verstehen, dass jedes politische System Vor- und Nachteile hat?




Das habe ich mich gerade auch gefragt. 

Manche stellen es hier gerade so hin, als wäre das demokratische System der Schweiz das Non-Plus-Ultra  


Demokratie ist ein fortlaufender Prozess und keine feste Sache. Es wird immer etwas geben was verändert werden muss.

Und an Krankheiten wie verstärkter Lobbyismus in demokratischen Systemen werden Volksentscheide grundlegend auch erstmal nichts ändern.


----------



## Two-Face (13. März 2016)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Bitte, bitte nicht !!!
> 
> Die meisten können nicht zwischen linken und rechten Parteien unterscheiden, wissen allgemein NICHTS über die Politik und wie das alles abläuft.


Dafür sollte man eben entsprechenden Unterricht an den Schulen geben, Sozialkunde mit Politikwissen wird meiner Meinung nach viel zu spät vermittelt.

Es kann aber nunmal rein prinzipiell nicht sein, dass Alkohol - auch in geringerer Form - schon ab 16 Jahren zugänglich ist, sich aber an der Demokratie beteiligen und mitreden zu dürfen erst mit der Volljährigkeit.^^

Erinnert mich an Edmund Stoiber, der war auch immer strikt gegen jugendliche Wähler.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Also wenn ich solche Worte verwende bin ich automatisch ein AfD Sympathisant und durch die Verwendung auch automatisch ein Nazi?
> Bei so einer Logik bekommen meine Synapsen einen Knacks.



Wie kommst du denn darauf. Ich habe geschrieben, dass es für die Kredibilität entsprechender Personen nicht förderlich ist diese Worte inflationär! zu verwenden. 
Mit "politisch korrekt" hat das wenig zu tun, es sind halt exakt die selben rhetorischen Mittel die die NSDAP damals verwendet hat, was man damit macht muss man selbst entscheiden.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wer bestimmt denn was die "boesen" Worte sind und was nicht?



Na das Vieh auf der Weide bestimmt das. 
Wenn du dein Kind mit Vornamen Adolf nennst halten dich viele auch erstmal für einen Nazi, obwohl Adolf eigentlich ein völlig normaler Vorname ist, der auch von einigen bekannteren Personen getragen (z.B. Gustav Adolf von Schweden, oder auch Adolf Dassler der Gründer von Adidas) wurde die nicht mit Nachnamen Hitler hießen, aber da heute ja jeder mit Adolf automatisch Hitler und Nazis verbindet ist es nicht mehr korrekt sein Kind Adolf zu nennen...


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. März 2016)

-Metallica- schrieb:


> Du findest es also besser, das eine selbsternannte kleine Elitäre Gruppe über die Gesammtheit entscheiden sollte ?



Hast du gelesen was ich geschrieben habe ? "_(Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass das aktuell unbedingt besser ist, da werden keine Experten sondern Interessenvertreter Einzelner an die Entscheidung geschickt)._"
Ist da irgend etwas nicht klar ?

Da es offensichtlich nicht klar war was ich mit dieser Antwort bezwecke: Ich kritisiere Eindeutig, dass _Interessenvertreter Einzelner _momentan entscheiden. Der Rest sollte sich aus meinem Post ergeben.
Auch das _Damit will ich nicht sagen, dass das aktuell unbedingt besser ist _sollte eigentlich meine Position zu diesem Thema verdeutlicht haben.


----------



## Two-Face (13. März 2016)

Adolf ist völlig altmodisch.
Genauso wie "Edeltraut" oder "Ulrich".


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (13. März 2016)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Die meisten können nicht zwischen linken und rechten Parteien unterscheiden, wissen allgemein NICHTS über die Politik und wie das alles abläuft.


Genau, viele von den Lehrern beeinflusste linke Schüler würden Grüne/SPD/Linke/Piraten und die Tierschutzpartei reinwählen.
Und einige würden aus "Spaß" für die NPD stimmen...


----------



## Nightslaver (13. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und einige würden aus "Spaß" für die NPD stimmen...



In einer Gesellschaft wo bei der Jugend sowieso schon gilt "have fun um jeden Preis" wäre das auch kein Beinbruch mehr.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (13. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dafür sollte man eben entsprechenden Unterricht an den Schulen geben, Sozialkunde mit Politikwissen wird meiner Meinung nach viel zu spät vermittelt.
> 
> Es kann aber nunmal rein prinzipiell nicht sein, dass Alkohol - auch in geringerer Form - schon ab 16 Jahren zugänglich ist, sich aber an der Demokratie beteiligen und mitreden zu dürfen erst mit der Volljährigkeit.^^
> 
> Erinnert mich an Edmund Stoiber, der war auch immer strikt gegen jugendliche Wähler.



Es gibt doch Politik-Unterricht, in Sachen heißt es Gemeinschsftskunde. Von den meisten wird es leider  ignoriert bzw. als unnötiges Fach angesehen obwohl wir einen wirklich guten Lehrer habe (etwas älter, ehemaliger Firmenbesitzer).

Am sinnvollsten fände ich wenn es Tests dazu gebe ob die Person reif genug ist wählen zu dürfen. Manche sind es mit 16, manche nichtmal mit 21. Das Problem wäre dann natürlich, dass man den Wählerkreis einschränken können.


----------



## Verminaard (13. März 2016)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Die direkte Demokratie wäre doch kein  Heilsbringer. Glaubt ihr diesen Unsinn wirklich? Oder wollt ihr nicht  verstehen, dass jedes politische System Vor- und Nachteile hat?



Wie waers wenn man Volksentscheide fuer wichtige Fragen einfuehrt?
Funktioniert in anderen Laendern ganz gut. Wird der Deutsche fuer zu bloed dafuer gehalten?
Oder hat man Angst, was dabei rauskommen koennte?



JePe schrieb:


> Die AfD hat kein _Partei_programm. Anlaesslich der Bundestagswahl 2013 hatte sie ein _Wahl_programm  verabschiedet und ausserdem ein Parteiprogramm in Aussicht gestellt,  dass es bis heute nicht gibt. Aktuell wird der April als Stichtag  gehandelt; vermutlich wollte man den heutigen Tag abwarten und  analysieren, welche Buzzwords beim Stimmvieh besonders gut verfangen.  Eine Sneak Preview gibt es hier.



Was macht Merkel? Die Wahlen abwarten, bevor sie die naechste  Kursrichtung bekanntgibt. Warum wurden die Verhandlungen wohl auf den  17.03 verlegt?
Mich wuerde jetzt ein Kurswechsel von Merkel nicht zu sehr wundern.




Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Richtig,  es gibt Themen in die man sich einarbeiten muss und bei denen oft die  populäre Meinung verklärt und ungenau ist. (Damit will ich nicht sagen,  dass das aktuell unbedingt besser ist, da werden keine Experten sondern  Interessenvertreter Einzelner an die Entscheidung geschickt).
> Volksentscheide sind schwierig, da dann mit reiner Polemik Politik  gemacht wird und Fakten und kühle Abwegung in der Masse untergehen  werden. (Zu diesem Thema u.a  Gustave LeBon: Psychologie der  Massen)



Natuerlich kann man hier Meinungen steuern. Was genau machen denn die "Wahlprognosen"?

Trotzdem waeren mir Volksbefragungen/entscheidungen lieber. 
Ich finde z.b. die Verhandlungen von TTIP unmoeglich und in einer Demokratie ein NoGo!




Seeefe schrieb:


> Das habe ich mich gerade auch gefragt.
> 
> Manche stellen es hier gerade so hin, als wäre das demokratische System der Schweiz das Non-Plus-Ultra
> 
> ...



Was ist so schlimm an solchen Aspekten einer direkten Demokratie?
Weil  es eben ein dynamischer Prozess ist. Die Waehler 2009 wussten bestimmt  nicht was die Katastrophe 2011 in Japan ausloesen wuerde mit all den  Nachwirkungen.
Aehnliches gilt fuer die Waehler 2013. Wer wusste  damals das sich die Fluechtlingskrise in den Nahoststaaten zuspitzen  wuerde und, speziell von den eher konservativen Waehlern Merkels, wer  wusste damals wie die Bundeskanzlerin dann mal eben 2 Jahre spaeter  entscheiden wird.
Dann heißt es aber: ihr habt das ja selbst gewaehlt.

Bisserl Widerspruch.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Genau, viele von den Lehrern beeinflusste linke Schüler würden Grüne/SPD/Linke/Piraten und die Tierschutzpartei reinwählen.
> Und einige würden aus "Spaß" für die NPD stimmen...



Wir hatten mal einen erzkonservativen von der CDU der immer noch die Parole "lieber tot als rot" gelebt hat. Komisch, dass es in deinem Weltbild nur linke Lehrer gibt  
Aber das mit der Spaßgesellschaft kann ich bestätigen.


----------



## Two-Face (13. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> In einer Gesellschaft wo bei der Jugend sowieso schon gilt "have fun um jeden Preis" wäre das auch kein Beinbruch mehr.


Das war zu meiner Jugendzeit aber auch schon so.

Wie gesagt, es ist nunmal völliger Schwachsinn, dass man sich mit 16 theoretisch schon ins Koma saufen kann, dafür aber nicht zum Wählen gehen.
Wir trauen der ja heute so schlimmen Jugend zwar zu, frühzeitig mit Alkohol umgehen zu können, aber keine politische Meinungsäußerung.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. März 2016)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Am sinnvollsten fände ich wenn es Tests dazu gebe ob die Person reif genug ist wählen zu dürfen. Manche sind es mit 16, manche nichtmal mit 21. Das Problem wäre dann natürlich, dass man den Wählerkreis einschränken können.



Ah ja... und reif genug ist man dann wann? Sobald man hundertprozentig nur noch CDU/CSU, SPD, FDP, oder die Grünen wählt? 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Das war zu meiner Jugendzeit aber auch schon so.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Man traut ihr eigentlich nur "leichte" alkoholische Getränke zu, starken Alkehol darfst du auch erst mit 18 trinken. 
Aber davon ab, ich traue einem 16 jährigen nicht zu mit Alkehol umgehen zu können, ich traue es nicht mal vielen 18 jährigen zu...


----------



## efdev (13. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Das war zu meiner Jugendzeit aber auch schon so.
> 
> Wie gesagt, es ist nunmal völliger Schwachsinn, dass man sich mit 16 theoretisch schon ins Koma saufen kann, dafür aber nicht zum Wählen gehen.
> Wir trauen der ja heute so schlimmen Jugend zwar zu, frühzeitig mit Alkohol umgehen zu können, aber keine politische Meinungsäußerung.



Naja die haben Angst 


			
				PARTEI schrieb:
			
		

> An Schulen und bei U18-Wahlen hat Die PARTEI regelmäßig mittlere zweistellige Wahlergebnisse, in Altenheimen dagegen regelmäßig unter Null Prozent.
> Die PARTEI fordert deshalb eine Ausweitung des Wahlalters bei gleichzeitiger Beschränkung: Wählen darf, wer zwischen 12 und 52 ist.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (13. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ah ja... und reif genug ist man dann wann? Sobald man hundertprozentig nur noch CDU/CSU, SPD, FDP, oder die Grünen wählt?


Habe ich so etwas je geschrieben? Du kannst gerne meine vorherigen Posts lesen und dann entscheiden ob ich die CDU/SPD und Co. toll finde .

Ehrlich gesagt ich weiß nicht wie so ein Test aussehen sollte, viell. Fragen über das Wahlsystem, den Bundes-/Landestag und die Parteien. Oder doch ein Psycho-Test ? Keine Ahnung, ich bin keine Psychologe.


----------



## DerLachs (13. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wie waers wenn man Volksentscheide fuer wichtige Fragen einfuehrt?
> Funktioniert in anderen Laendern ganz gut. Wird der Deutsche fuer zu bloed dafuer gehalten?
> Oder hat man Angst, was dabei rauskommen koennte?
> .


Was sind denn "wichtige Fragen"? Sachen, die die EU betreffen? Oder "nur" Sachen, die Deutschland betreffen? Oder gehören dazu auch kommunale Entscheidungen? Alleine da würden sich doch die Geister scheiden, inwiefern das Volk (noch mehr) beteiligt werden müsste.
Was heißt "ganz gut"? Es gibt eine Wahl und nach der Entscheidung heult der Verlierer sowieso rum... 
Auf deine Suggestivfragen muss ich ja nicht weiter eingehen.


----------



## Seeefe (13. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Was ist so schlimm an solchen Aspekten einer direkten Demokratie?
> Weil  es eben ein dynamischer Prozess ist. Die Waehler 2009 wussten bestimmt  nicht was die Katastrophe 2011 in Japan ausloesen wuerde mit all den  Nachwirkungen.
> Aehnliches gilt fuer die Waehler 2013. Wer wusste  damals das sich die Fluechtlingskrise in den Nahoststaaten zuspitzen  wuerde und, speziell von den eher konservativen Waehlern Merkels, wer  wusste damals wie die Bundeskanzlerin dann mal eben 2 Jahre spaeter  entscheiden wird.
> Dann heißt es aber: ihr habt das ja selbst gewaehlt.
> ...



Ich habe nicht gesagt, Volksentscheide sind schlecht. 

Nur sind sie eben nicht die Lösung aller Probleme vom demokratischen Systemen.


----------



## Two-Face (13. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man traut ihr eigentlich nur "leichte" alkoholische Getränke zu, starken Alkehol darfst du auch erst mit 18 trinken.
> Aber davon ab, ich traue einem 16 jährigen nicht zu mit Alkehol umgehen zu können, ich traue es nicht mal vielen 18 jährigen zu...


Du kannst dich auch mit Bier zur Besinnungslosigkeit saufen oder im Rausch jemand anderen verletzen.
Auch das ist schlimmer, als mit 16 wählen zu gehen.


SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Ehrlich gesagt ich weiß nicht wie so ein Test aussehen sollte, viell. Fragen über das Wahlsystem, den Bundes-/Landestag und die Parteien. Oder doch ein Psycho-Test ? Keine Ahnung, ich bin keine Psychologe.


So einen Test könntest du dann aber genauso gut bei jedem Volljährigem durchführen, wenn man sich ansieht, was die oft alles für Übezeugungen haben, glaubst du etwa, die haben grundsätzlich mehr Ahnung, nur weil sie älter sind?


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. März 2016)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Habe ich so etwas je geschrieben? Du kannst gerne meine vorherigen Posts lesen und dann entscheiden ob ich die CDU/SPD und Co. toll finde .
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt ich weiß nicht wie so ein Test aussehen sollte, viell. Fragen über das Wahlsystem, den Bundes-/Landestag und die Parteien. Oder doch ein Psycho-Test ? Keine Ahnung, ich bin keine Psychologe.



Alles schwierig. Den würden 80% der aktuellen Wähler nämlich nicht bestehen 
Nein jeder der hier lebt darf seine Stimme einbringen auch wenn sie noch so unqualifiziert und dumm ist. Wie man das dann verarbeiten dass nicht alles im Chaos endet ist nochmal schwieriger.


----------



## TollerHecht (13. März 2016)

die AfD Wähler haben die demokratie verstanden, aber mal sowas von. haste mal deren parteiprogramm gelesen? heul nachher nich rum wenn du nur noch in privatisierte krankenhäuser/pflegeanstalten kommst, du mal kinder hast aber noch weniger kita plätze, oder noch schimmer du wärst alleinerziehend..weil alleinerziehend gehört ja verboten....TATSACHE IST , man sollte sich informieren wen man wählt und nicht einfach aus purem trotz wegen einer einzigen angelegenheit ( asyldebatte) die beschissenste partei für deutschland zu wählen...frohes erwachen noch falls die spinner wirklich mal was zu sagen haben...


----------



## Seeefe (13. März 2016)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Alles schwierig. Den würden 80% der aktuellen Wähler nämlich nicht bestehen
> Nein jeder der hier lebt darf seine Stimme einbringen auch wenn sie noch so unqualifiziert und dumm ist. Wie man das dann verarbeiten dass nicht alles im Chaos endet ist nochmal schwieriger.



So einen Test könnte es auch einfach nicht geben. 

Die gezogenen Linie wer ab wann das Recht hat seine Stimme abzugeben wäre am Ende einfach willkürlich. 

Zumal so ein "Test" sowieso gegen den Grundsatz der Gleichheit verstoßen würde.


----------



## JePe (13. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Kannst du das mal mit den anderen Parteien auch machen? Ist dann nicht mehr ganz so lustig.



Warum sollte ich? Die AfD begreift sich selbst als Sammelbecken derer, nach denen es "nicht so weiter gehen koenne" (eine These, die so oder so aehnlich auch hier im Thread unzaehlige Male nachzulesen ist). Ich habe lediglich vorgerechnet, dass die Zustimmung dazu in der wahlberechtigten Bevoelkerung eher gering ausfaellt.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Haben doch schon gesagt das sie erstmal in der Opposition bleiben wollen.
> Ob sich diese Partei lange halten wird, werden wir in einigen Jahren sehen.
> Bisdahin werden sie einen aehnlichen Weg wie auch andere Parteien, die am Anfang standen, gehen.



Wie dieser Weg aussehen koennte, kann man sich in Sachsen anschauen - da sitzt die AfD bereits einige Zeit im Parlament und macht ... ja, was eigentlich? Die Gruenen haben zwar nur halb so viele Mandate, fallen aber wenigstens gelegentlich durch Sacharbeit wie Anfragen und Antraege auf. Auf den Stuehlen der AfD dagegen ist es meist still und oft auch leer und wenn doch mal etwas von dort kommt, dann ist es manchmal geguttenbergert.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. März 2016)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Habe ich so etwas je geschrieben? Du kannst gerne meine vorherigen Posts lesen und dann entscheiden ob ich die CDU/SPD und Co. toll finde .
> 
> Ehrlich gesagt ich weiß nicht wie so ein Test aussehen sollte, viell. Fragen über das Wahlsystem, den Bundes-/Landestag und die Parteien. Oder doch ein Psycho-Test ? Keine Ahnung, ich bin keine Psychologe.



Ich habe nicht geschrieben das du die deswegen toll findest, sondern damit nur gefragt wie das Ergebnis eines solchen Tests aussehn soll.

"Wahlfähigkeit" kannst du nicht prüfen lassen, wie auch?
Fällt jemand durch der wie ich sagte was anderes als die oben genannten Parteien wählen würde?
Was machst du mit Menschen die "psychisch" nicht wahlfähig sind aber erwachsen und wie legst du fest wer psychisch nicht wahlfähig ist?
Ist jemand nicht wahlfähig weil er zur Agressivität neigt?
Ist jemand  nicht wahlfähig weil er in bestimmten Bereichen sehr wertekonservative  Ansichten vertritt, aber in anderen vieleicht sehr liberal ist?
Willst du jemanden der wahlunfähig ist die Mündigkeit aberkennen überhaupt wählen zu dürfen?
Wie willst du feststellen ob er später immer noch "unfähig" ist zu wählen?
Was machst du mit Menschen die später aus Protest evt. rechts wählen aber bis dato wahlfähig waren?
Auch entmündigen?
Was machst du wenn die vielen entmündigten Bürger mit der Politik aber nicht einverstanden sind?
Einsperren?
usw.

So etwas wie du dir da andenkst würde nie funktionieren, weil sowas wie eine objektive "Wahlfähigkeit" gibt es einfach nicht. Was Menschen wählen wird einfach von zuviele Faktoren bestimmt (sozial, familär, gesellschaftlich, beruflich, usw). Jemand der Heute noch SPD gewählt hat kann morgen schon FDP wählen, oder Die Linke, oder CDU, oder AfD ect.

In einer Demokratie muss man halt damit leben können und müssen das es immer Menschen geben wird die vom breiten gesellschaftlichen Konsens abweichen, diese Menschen haben aber trotzdem ein Recht ihre politische Meinung zu äußern. Wer das anders sieht und meint das man nur noch Meinungen zulassen darf die sich maximal in Details unterschieden kann auch gleich alle Partein bis auf Die Linke, CDU/CSU, FDP, SPD und die Grünen verbieten, weil wozu brauchen wir dann noch mehr Spektrum?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Du kannst dich auch mit Bier zur Besinnungslosigkeit saufen oder im Rausch jemand anderen verletzen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Nope ist es nicht. Wer sich selbst ins Koma säuft schadet damit erstmal nur sich selbst, oder ein paar wenigen Menschen um sich rum. Wer sich mit 16 von irgendwelchen Parteien leicht für seine Sache einspannen lässt schadet dem ganzen Land. 
Und es ist nunmal unabstreitbar das 16 Jährige oft naiv und leicht beeinflussbar sind, das sind viele Menschen selbst noch mit 21.


----------



## Seeefe (13. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und es ist nunmal unabstreitbar das 16 Jährige oft naiv und *leicht beeinflussbar* sind, das sind viele Menschen selbst noch mit 21.



Unbestritten ist aber auch, das es in jeder, absolut jeder Altersgruppe Menschen gibt, die leicht beeinflussbar sind  

Das Alter gibt eben auch heute immer noch nur das Alter an und nicht den Grad der Intelligenz


----------



## Two-Face (13. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nope ist es nicht. Wer sich selbst ins Koma säuft schadet damit erstmal nur sich selbst, oder ein paar wenigen Menschen um sich rum. Wer sich mit 16 von irgendwelchen Parteien leicht für seine Sache einspannen lässt schadet dem ganzen Land.
> Und es ist nunmal unabstreitbar das 16 Jährige oft naiv und leicht beeinflussbar sind, das sind viele Menschen selbst noch mit 21.


Doch, ist es schon.

Glaubst du etwa ernsthaft, dass heutige 16-jährige alle ungebildete, naive Schwachmaten sind?
Scheinbar hattest du bei dir die öffentlichen Info-Veranstaltungen für Olympia 2024 verpasst. Dort hatten 15-jährige Gymnasiasten bessere Argumente dagegen, als sämtliche Politker welche dafür bringen konnten.

Nur weil es ein paar Idioten gibt, die glauben, sie wären cool, rebellisch und anders, wenn sie beispielsweise die NPD wählen, sollen wir alle also aussperren, auch die, die sich ernsthaft politisch engagieren?

Da beschwert man sich auf der anderen Seite, dass die jungen Leute von heutzutage alle politikverdrossen und gendankenlos sind, wenn sich aber welche wirklich politisch äußern wollen, wird das wiederum nicht belohnt oder gefördert. 

Mich hat dieses Alterslimit schon aufgeregt, als ich 10 war, denn ich wusste auch damals schon, dass der Irakkrieg falsch ist und hätte deswegen die SPD gewählt, durfte aber nicht.
Man darf Jugendliche aus gewissen (schwachen) Bildungs- und Gesellschaftsschichten nicht gleich mit dem ganzen Rest gleichstellen.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. März 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Unbestritten ist aber auch, das es in jeder, absolut jeder Altersgruppe Menschen gibt, die leicht beeinflussbar sind
> 
> Das Alter gibt eben auch heute immer noch nur das Alter an und nicht den Grad der Intelligenz



Trotz allem ruht die Naivität und Beeinflussbarkeit mit 16 meist noch aus aus der Selbstfindungsphase und Selbstentwicklung herraus her. 16 ist ein Alter bei dem viele äußere Einflüsse das Verhalten noch stark prägen können und entsprechend auch was man wählt.
Ältere Menschen die Naiv handeln tun das meist weil sie es nie gelernt haben, oder weil es charakterlich so bei ihnen veranlagt ist, das ändert sich bei ihnen in der Regel auch nicht mehr.
Bei einem 16 jährigen kann sich das aber noch durchaus ändern.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Doch, ist es schon.
> 
> Glaubst du etwa ernsthaft, dass heutige 16-jährige alle ungebildete, naive Schwachmaten sind?
> 
> ...



Nein glaube ich nicht, allerdings glaube ich auch nicht das alle 16 jährigen aufgeschlossene intelligente Menschen sind die genau wissen was sie tun.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Scheinbar hattest du bei dir die öffentlichen Info-Veranstaltungen für  Olympia 2024 verpasst. Dort hatten 15-jährige Gymnasiasten bessere  Argumente dagegen, als sämtliche Politker welche dafür bringen konnten.



Nein hab ich nicht, aber wie repräsentativ sind einige 15 jährige Gymnasiasten für die komplette Altersgruppe?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Nur weil es ein paar Idioten gibt, die glauben, sie wären cool,  rebellisch und anders, wenn sie beispielsweise die NPD wählen, sollen  wir alle also aussperren, auch die, die sich ernsthaft politisch  engagieren?
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Es geht nicht nur um potenzielle NPD-Wähler, es geht auch um die die Populisten toll fänden, oder sowas wie die MLPD, usw.
Viele junge Menschen im Alter von 15 und 16 sind einfach noch völlig unbeständig und ja sie finden es toll zu rebellieren, Dinge nicht tun zu müssen die sie nicht wollen, oder naiven Vorstellungen nachzuhängen die realitätsfern sind.
Ich spreche da aus der eigenen Erfahrung die ich aus dem Alter von Privatgymnasien gemacht habe und auf öffentlichen Gesamtschulen in Berlin. Die meisten 14 / 16 jährigen die ich da traff sind sicher alles, aber als Wähler sicher nicht tragbar.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Da beschwert
> man sich auf der anderen Seite, dass die jungen Leute von  heutzutage alle politikverdrossen und gendankenlos sind, wenn sich aber  welche wirklich politisch äußern wollen, wird das wiederum nicht belohnt  oder gefördert.



Ja aber wirklich,  14 bis 16 jährigen sind so reif warum ziehen wir sich nicht mal direkt zur Bundeswehr ein und erlauben ihnen Schusswaffen zu tragen? Oder schon mit 16 Pilot zu werden?
Es hat seine Gründe warum wir das nicht tun und genauso hat es seine Gründe warum das Alter fürs wählen bei 18 liegt und nicht bei 16, oder niedriger!



Two-Face schrieb:


> Mich hat dieses Alterslimit schon aufgeregt, als ich 10 war, denn ich  wusste auch damals schon, dass der Irakkrieg falsch ist und hätte  deswegen die SPD gewählt, durfte aber nicht.
> Man darf Jugendliche aus gewissen (schwachen) Bildungs- und  Gesellschaftsschichten nicht gleich mit dem ganzen Rest gleichstellen.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



Richtig! Setzen wir das Wahlalter am besten gleich auf 5 runter, da können die laufen, reden und fangen an Dinge toll, oder schlecht zu finden...

*edit* Ach und warum wusstest du mit 10 das der Irakkrieg falsch ist? Weil da Menschen sterben? Oder weil es ein wirtschaftlich und politisch motivierter Krieg war? Und warum hättest du SPD gewählt? Weil sie gegen denn Irakkrieg war, oder weil du denn Inhalt ihres Parteiprogramms geteilt hast und wusstest wofür sie noch eintretten außer gegen einen Krieg im Irak?
Ich kaufe dir beim besten Willen nicht ab das du da mit 10 schon schlüssig genug hättest entscheiden können!


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Man darf Jugendliche aus gewissen (schwachen) Bildungs- und Gesellschaftsschichten nicht gleich mit dem ganzen Rest gleichstellen.



Bei sowas musst du aber aufpassen- Nicht jeder, der Abitur hat, ist klug oder besitzt eine grundsätzliche Allgemeinbildung oder kann argumentieren.
Das merke ich gerade bei den Bewerbungen um die Lehrstellen in diesem Jahr. Was sich da bewirbt, ist schon manches Mal echt traurig.


----------



## Two-Face (13. März 2016)

Also mir sind Abiturienten, die sich um einen Ausbildungs(!)-Platz bewerben sowieso irgendwie suspekt.


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (13. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also mir sind Abiturienten, die sich um einen Ausbildungs(!)-Platz bewerben sowieso irgendwie suspekt.



Ist doch gut, so viele potentielle Studenten wie wir atm. haben braucht man nicht. Bevor die Physik studieren und dann nichts begreifen sollten sie lieber eine anständige Lehre anfangen. Und den 19870983274sten BWLer braucht es auch nicht.

Das Abitur ist heutzutage derart spezialisiert (und überladen, jedenfalls hier), dass man die Kinder schon mit 13 zu echten Fachidioten ausbildet. *duckundweg*


----------



## Nightslaver (13. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also mir sind Abiturienten, die sich um einen Ausbildungs(!)-Platz bewerben sowieso irgendwie suspekt.



Wieso, weil sie nicht direkt Jahre auf einer Uni verbringen wollen sondern erstmal direkt Ausbildung und Beruf möchten, sich aber später vieleicht offen halten wollen doch noch irgendwann ein Studium zu absolvieren, wenn sie finanziell gesicherter sind?
Ja total suspekt sowas bodenständiges. 



Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Das Abitur ist heutzutage derart spezialisiert (und überladen,  jedenfalls hier), dass man die Kinder schon mit 13 zu echten Fachidioten  ausbildet. *duckundweg*



Naja, hab auch schon studierte Menschen getroffen die haben sich dämmlicher und unbeholfener angestellt als manch einer mit mittlerer Reife und durchschnittlichem Berufsabschluss.
Nur weil man sich halt einen Haufen Theorie eintrichtern kann macht einen das noch nicht zu einem intelligenten Menschen und Noten sind am Ende auch nur Zahlen auf einem Blatt Papier mit denen man wenig anfangen kann wenn man das gelernte nicht in eine Praxis umsetzen kann. 

Letztlich ist es halt so, dumme Menschen kannst du überall finden, auf der Universität genauso wie auf der Hauptschule, genauso kannst du auch durchaus intelligente Menschen auf einer Hauptschule finden wie auch auf einer Universität.
Nur weil unsere Gesellschaft Menschen in irgendwelche Schulmuster presst heißt das nicht das sie sich damit nicht gelegentlich irrt was deren Intelekt betrifft.


----------



## efdev (13. März 2016)

Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Ist doch gut, so viele potentielle Studenten wie wir atm. haben braucht man nicht. Bevor die Physik studieren und dann nichts begreifen sollten sie lieber eine anständige Lehre anfangen. Und den 19870983274sten BWLer braucht es auch nicht.
> 
> Das Abitur ist heutzutage derart spezialisiert (und überladen, jedenfalls hier), dass man die Kinder schon mit 13 zu echten Fachidioten ausbildet. *duckundweg*



Fachidiot kenne ich zu gut IT-Assistent gelernt, Fachabbi  Wirtschaftsinformatik und von allem anderen abgesehen von Dingen die mich Privat Interessieren recht wenig Ahnung  
Aber man Lernt immer was dazu wenn nötig, was man nicht weiß kann man immer noch Lernen gilt für alles


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also mir sind Abiturienten, die sich um einen Ausbildungs(!)-Platz bewerben sowieso irgendwie suspekt.



Was studierst du denn mit einer Abi Note von 3,5 oder schlechter?
Jura? 

die Grafik Designer oder technische Designer, die wir ausbilden, haben später im Studium große Vorteile und können sich nach dem Studium die ganzen Praktika sparen und direkt einsteigen, das macht eine Menge aus.
Genauso der BWLer, der bei uns Kaufmännische Berufe lernt, oder der Maschinenbauer, der bei uns in der Fertigung lernt.


----------



## TollerHecht (13. März 2016)

Gibt genug Akademiker die die AfD wählen, Wahlkreisaufstellung der AfD waren auch zwei Juristen bei uns im Ort. Von daher wäre es furchtbar kurzsichtig zu behaupten der Bildungsabschluss sagt aus wie intelligent ein Mensch ist, schließlich kommt bei denen auch nur Gestümmel raus wenn du sie fragst warum sie eigentlich dei AfD so toll finden, und was in Deutschland falsch läft. Ähh Öhh hmm... die Flüchtlinge sind an allem schuld, weil ... da möchte ich jetzt nicht drüber reden.


----------



## Two-Face (13. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Trotz allem ruht die Naivität und Beeinflussbarkeit mit 16 meist noch aus aus der Selbstfindungsphase und Selbstentwicklung herraus her. 16 ist ein Alter bei dem viele äußere Einflüsse das Verhalten noch stark prägen können und entsprechend auch was man wählt.
> Ältere Menschen die Naiv handeln tun das meist weil sie es nie gelernt haben, oder weil es charakterlich so bei ihnen veranlagt ist, das ändert sich bei ihnen in der Regel auch nicht mehr.
> Bei einem 16 jährigen kann sich das aber noch durchaus ändern.


Die prägendsten Jahre sind die ersten vier bis fünf, da sind die Eltern die Götter.
Ein Großteil, ich würde sagen, fast alles, hängt bei der Entwicklung eines Menschen von der Erziehung und den persönlichem Umfeld ab und das am meisten vor der Pubertät. Bringt man einem Mensch in seinen allerersten Lebensjahren nicht grundlegende Dinge, wie Respekt, einen gewissen Arbeitswillen und Liebe lernt er das später nur sehr schwer oder unter Umständen gar nicht.
Klar, man durchlebt immer eine Reife, auch nach dem Erwachsenwerden, aber wenn ein 16-jähriger ein naiver und/oder rebellischer Rowdy ist, dann weniger, weil er 16 ist, sondern weil schon lange vorher die Weichen dafür gestellt wurden.^^



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein glaube ich nicht, allerdings glaube ich auch nicht das alle 16 jährigen aufgeschlossene intelligente Menschen sind die genau wissen was sie tun.
> Nein hab ich nicht, aber wie repräsentativ sind ein einige 15 jährige Gymnasiasten für die komplette Altersgruppe?


Pauschalisieren kann man es weder von der einen noch von der anderen Seite.^^
Aber es gehört schon eine ziemlich Unvernunft dazu, die "falschen" Parteien zu wählen oder sich früh gewissen, rechs- oder linksradikalen Gruppierungen anzuschließen. Man darf einfach nicht die vernunftbegabten, engagierten Jugendlichen aussperren, nur weil es auch Jugendliche gibt, die das eben nicht sind.
Deppen findest du in jedem Lebensalter, ich habe schon viele Erwachsene erlebt, teils deutlich ältere als ich, die argumentativ nicht mit gebildeten Jugendlichen mithalten konnten.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es geht nicht nur um potenzielle NPD-Wähler, es geht auch um die die Populisten toll fänden, oder sowas wie die MLPD, usw.
> Viele junge Menschen im Alter von 15 und 16 sind einfach noch völlig unbeständig und ja sie finden es toll zu rebellieren, Dinge nicht tun zu müssen die sie nicht wollen, oder naiven Vorstellungen nachzuhängen die realitätsfern sind.
> Ich spreche da aus der eigenen Erfahrung die ich aus dem Alter von Privatgymnasien gemacht habe und auf öffentlichen Gesamtschulen in Berlin. Die meisten 14 / 16 jährigen die ich da traff sind sicher alles, aber als Wähler sicher nicht tragbar.


Stadtmenschen haben eine andere Mentalität als die auf dem Land, zu meiner Jugendzeit kannte ich, bis auf ein, zwei Ausnahmen, keinen, der so unvernünftig gewesen wäre, die "falsche" Partei zu wählen oder politisch wie gesellschaftlich destruktiv zu handeln.

Ein Punkt für die jungen ist nunmal, dass sie noch ein "jungfräuliches" Denken haben, dass kann zwar Fluch aber auch Segen sein. Mal etwas bodenständigere und nicht zu komplizierte Standpunkte haben noch nie geschadet.^^



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja aber wirklich,  14 bis 16 jährigen sind so reif warum ziehen wir sich nicht mal direkt zur Bundeswehr ein und erlauben ihnen Schusswaffen zu tragen? Oder schon mit 16 Pilot zu werden?
> Es hat seine Gründe warum wir das nicht tun und genauso hat es seine Gründe warum das Alter fürs wählen bei 18 liegt und nicht bei 16, oder niedriger!


Was hat das jetzt mit der Bundeswehr, Schusswaffen oder dem Fliegen zu tun?
Und welche Gründe wären es bitte, unter 18 nicht wählen zu dürfen?
Da fällt mir jetzt spontan bestenfalls nur einer ein, für Alkohol, egal ob "weichen" oder "harten", ab 18 oder besser 21, dagegen schon recht viele.^^



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Richtig! Setzen wir das Wahlalter am besten gleich auf 5 runter, da können die laufen, reden und fangen an Dinge toll, oder schlecht zu finden...


Man kann im Gegenzug auch eine Mindestaltersgrenze für bescheuerte Äußerungen einführen, hätte ich bei manchen Personen echt nichts dagegen.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wieso, weil sie nicht direkt Jahre auf einer Uni verbringen wollen sondern erstmal direkt Ausbildung und Beruf möchten, sich aber später vieleicht offen halten wollen doch noch irgendwann ein Studium zu absolvieren, wenn sie finanziell gesicherter sind?
> Ja total suspekt sowas bodenständiges.


Hmm...
Mal Nachdenken...
Die Abiturienten kriegen tendenziell leichter die Jobs, für die kein Studium notwendig ist, insbesondere die anspruchsvolleren. 
Aber was machen dann die mit Realschulabschluss bzw. Mittlerer Reife?
Die müssen dann u.U. eher auf die Hauptschulberufe ausweichen, wofür sie eigentlich überqualifiziert wären.
Und was machen dann die Hauptschüler?

Auf den Strich gehen?


----------



## efdev (13. März 2016)

Faszinierend Drogen für alle aber alle Süchtigen in den Knast  
AfD-Parteiprogramm: Mehr Polizei, mehr Waffen, mehr Schadstoffe | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Was hat das jetzt mit der Bundeswehr, Schusswaffen oder dem Fliegen zu tun?
> Und welche Gründe wären es bitte, unter 18 nicht wählen zu dürfen?
> Da fällt mir jetzt spontan bestenfalls nur einer ein, für Alkohol, egal ob "weichen" oder "harten", ab 18 oder besser 21, dagegen schon recht viele.^^



Wieso dann die Grenze bei 16 ziehen?
Mach doch 14 oder 12 draus oder jeder Mensch hat eine Stimme, egal wie alt er ist und wenn er noch nicht lesen kann, machen seine Eltern das Kreuz für ihn.


----------



## Two-Face (13. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso dann die Grenze bei 16 ziehen?
> Mach doch 14 oder 12 draus oder jeder Mensch hat eine Stimme, egal wie alt er ist und wenn er noch nicht lesen kann, machen seine Eltern das Kreuz für ihn.


Habe ich bei 16 eine Grenze gezogen?
Nö, es ging darum dass Saufen (auch Bier oder Wein, das haut rein) schon mit 16 erlaubt ist, Wählen aber nicht.
Wenn eine Grenze, dann eher bei 15.
Man könnte die dann noch weiter herabsenken, wenn die Schulen für eine bessere politische Bildung sorgen würden.^^


----------



## Threshold (13. März 2016)

Bier und Wein ist bei uns erst mit 18 erlaubt.


----------



## Two-Face (13. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bier und Wein ist bei uns erst mit 18 erlaubt.


Bei uns aber wieder nicht, da dürfen sich die Jugendlichen jedes Wochenende einen ansaufen und sich dabei Bierflaschen gegenseitig über den Schädel ziehen.^^

Ist auch in den ländlichen Gebieten andauernd der Fall.
Da fällt es mir wirklich schwer zu glauben, dass früherzeitiges Wählengehen schädlicher sein soll, als Alkohol.


----------



## efdev (13. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Bier und Wein ist bei uns erst mit 18 erlaubt.



Wo das? :O 
Also ich hätte mich hier mit 16 jeder zeit mit Wein in die Kiste 2m tiefer Trinken



Two-Face schrieb:


> Bei uns aber wieder nicht, da dürfen sich die Jugendlichen jedes Wochenende einen ansaufen und sich dabei Bierflaschen gegenseitig über den Schädel ziehen.^^
> 
> Ist auch in den ländlichen Gebieten andauernd der Fall.
> Da fällt es mir wirklich schwer zu glauben, dass früherzeitiges Wählengehen schädlicher sein soll, als Alkohol.



Ist es bestimmt aber nicht für die Jugendlichen sondern für ganz andere Leute


----------



## TollerHecht (13. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Abiturienten kriegen tendenziell leichter die Jobs, für die kein Studium notwendig ist, insbesondere die anspruchsvolleren.
> Aber was machen dann die mit Realschulabschluss bzw. Mittlerer Reife?
> Die müssen dann u.U. eher auf die Hauptschulberufe ausweichen, wofür sie eigentlich überqualifiziert wären.
> Und was machen dann die Hauptschüler?
> ...


Du hast damit vollkommen recht, wenn die ganzen Abiturienten die "Realschul" Berufe besetzen, müssen die Realschüler aus Mangel an Ausbildungsplätzen auf die Hauptschulberufe ausweichen, das ist auch vollkommen falsch wie es momentan läuft, man sollte die Abiturienten ihr Studium machen lassen, und die anderen zwei Kategorien weiter ausbildungstechnisch fördern. Ist doch völlig egal ob die Hauptschüler keine Lust haben sich weiterzubilden, man sollte sie trotzdem in das Sozialsystem integrieren damit wir Vorteile daraus ziehen, es geht nicht darum dass sie faul sind und die Studenten viel mehr geleistet haben, wenn wir die sozial schwachen dazu bewegen einfach an Arbeit zu kommen, dann hat jeder was davon. Mehr Rente z.B. für den Akademiker!

Aber wegen der Frage was die Hauptschüler dann machen sollen... das selbe was ich damals getan habe, Abendschule / Tagesrealschule mit Schulfremdenprüfung. Dauert zwei Jahre, ist aber verdammt schwer wenn man nicht vorher direkt auf dem Gymnasium / auf einer Realschule war. Da ALLEIN die schriftlichen Prüfungsnoten zählen und zum kleinen Teil die mündlichen. Die Prüfungen dauern zirka 9 Tage a' durchschnittlich 4 Stunden. Die Prüfer kennt man vorher nicht, kostet etwa 3600€ Schulgebühren in den beiden Jahren. Dadurch ist die Durchfallquote extrem hoch, im ersten Jahr sprangen rund 60% ab, und im vorherigen Schuljahr hat nur jeder Dritte den Abschluss geschafft, was aber oftmals daran lag, dass die Noten die wir praktisch während unserer Sitzungen schreiben nicht zählen, es gibt auch keine Mitarbeitsnoten, einzig und allein was du in den beiden Prüfungswochen schreibst, zählt. Und genau deshalb sollte man solche Maßnahmen fördern, damit auch die sozial schwächsten die Chance haben noch einen ordentlichen Schulabschluss zu erlangen und nicht ihr Leben lang zu versauern. Ich denke manchen ist gar nicht klar wie wenig Möglichkeiten es gibt die Mittlere Reife zu erlangen vom Hauptschulabschluss aus, und selbst wenn man sich für die oben genannte übliche Methode entscheidet, werden einem trotzdem Steine in den Weg gelegt.

Edit: Was ich an dem ganzen aber sehr positiv fand : Wöchentlich 4 x 2 Stunden und 2 x 1 Stunde Politische Bildung, das macht abzüglich Ferien rund 700 Stunden in denen wir über die Politik geredet haben und uns auf die Prüfung vorbereitet haben, dort habe ich Dinge gelernt welche ich wirklich nützlich für das Leben empfand. War auch ein Prüfungsfach bei der Abschlussprüfung, sprich wer keine Zeit investiert das ganze zu verstehen, wird unter Umständen keinen Abschluss erlangen können, und das ist das tolle. Die ganzen Mitschüler von damals, sind top informiert, wissen was erlaubt ist und nicht. Und das differenziert sie von den kurzsichtigen AfD wählern. Ich fordere mehr Politische Bildung für Wähler, man sollte erst beweisen dass man verstanden hat wen man da überhaupt wählt, und nicht einfach nur sein Kreuzchen bei Partei XY machen weil der Nachnahme sympatisch ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (13. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Die prägendsten Jahre sind die ersten vier bis fünf, da sind die Eltern die Götter.
> Ein Großteil, ich würde sagen, fast alles, hängt bei der Entwicklung eines Menschen von der Erziehung und den persönlichem Umfeld ab und das am meisten vor der Pubertät. Bringt man einem Mensch in seinen allerersten Lebensjahren nicht grundlegende Dinge, wie Respekt, einen gewissen Arbeitswillen und Liebe lernt er das später nur sehr schwer oder unter Umständen gar nicht.
> Klar, man durchlebt immer eine Reife, auch nach dem Erwachsenwerden, aber wenn ein 16-jähriger ein naiver und/oder rebellischer Rowdy ist, dann weniger, weil er 16 ist, sondern weil schon lange vorher die Weichen dafür gestellt wurden.^^



Hmm, ah ja, darum rebellieren wohl Kinder die eigentlich sehr behütet aufgewachsen auch gerne?




Two-Face schrieb:


> Pauschalisieren kann man es weder von der einen noch von der anderen Seite.^^
> Aber es gehört schon eine ziemlich Unvernunft dazu, die "falschen" Parteien zu wählen oder sich früh gewissen, rechs- oder linksradikalen Gruppierungen anzuschließen. Man darf einfach nicht die vernunftbegabten, engagierten Jugendlichen aussperren, nur weil es auch Jugendliche gibt, die das eben nicht sind.
> Deppen findest du in jedem Lebensalter, ich habe schon viele Erwachsene erlebt, teils deutlich ältere als ich, die argumentativ nicht mit gebildeten Jugendlichen mithalten konnten.



Deppen findet man in jedem Alter ja, das ändert aber nichts daran das man Menschen die in einer Selbstfindungsphase sind an eine Wahlurne lassen sollte. Du kannst nur weil es momentan so ist nicht Rückschlüsse darauf ziehen wie es wäre wenn Parteien aktiv um das Wählerklientell werben.
Würden dann immer noch soviele 10 bis 16 jährige Vernunft walten lassen?
Wie gesagt, ich kenne genug Menschen in dem Alter die man ob nun auf einem privaten Gym, oder einem öffentlichen Gym, oder einer Gesamtschule sehr schnell zum politischen umfallen bewegen konnte, oder die heute noch das eine politisch toll fanden und morgen das andere.
Das ist nicht representativ aber gibt mir zu denken das ich keinen 16 jährigen und erst recht keinen 10 jährigen an eine Wahlurne lassen würde.



Two-Face schrieb:


> Was hat das jetzt mit der Bundeswehr, Schusswaffen oder dem Fliegen zu tun?



Wer reif genug ist seine Stimme abzugeben der ist doch auch reif genug Verantwortung für denn Umgang mit einer Schusswaffe, oder für ein Flugzeug zu übernehmen, oder nicht? Schließlich ist eine politische Stimme nicht weniger verantwortungsvoll zu gebrauchen, zumindest in der Theorie.
Außerdem, warum ist jemand mit 16 vermindert schuldfähig und nicht voll geschäftsfähig aber wählen lassen will man ihn?
Man spricht ihn also ab seine Handlungen vollumfänglich begreifen zu können aber teils komplexe politische Themen soll er vollmündig mit seiner Stimme entscheiden können.
Vieleicht sollten wir dann auch die Geschäftsfähigkeit und Strafmündigkeit auf 16 Jahre senken, oder auf 10 Jahre wenn wir da schon beim wählen ansetzen. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Man kann im Gegenzug auch eine Mindestaltersgrenze für bescheuerte Äußerungen einführen, hätte ich bei manchen Personen echt nichts dagegen.



Du willst uns doch hier erzählen das du mit 10 schon voll hinter den Irakkrieg gestiegen bist und deshalb die SPD gewählt hättst, was total objektiv ist. 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Hmm...
> Mal Nachdenken...
> Die Abiturienten kriegen tendenziell leichter die Jobs, für die kein Studium notwendig ist, insbesondere die anspruchsvolleren.
> Aber was machen dann die mit Realschulabschluss bzw. Mittlerer Reife?
> ...



Ah ja, also ist der Abiturient schuld für die idiotischen und realitätsfernen Anforderungen der Wirtschaft?
Sehr logisch.
Darum schreiben also Unternehmen so oft in ihre Bewerbungsprofile gesucht sind Abiturienten?
Warum dann nur enden durchaus qualifizierte Studierte in der Systemgastronomie von Mc Donalds und Burger King, oder anderen Niedriglohnberufen? 
Haben die dann auch den Job vom Hauptschüler geklaut, obwohl sie studiert haben?
Oder liegt es vieleicht daran das es nicht genug qualifizierte Berufe für entsprechende Personengruppen gibt?



Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso dann die Grenze bei 16 ziehen?
> Mach doch 14 oder 12 draus oder jeder Mensch hat eine Stimme, egal wie  alt er ist und wenn er noch nicht lesen kann, machen seine Eltern das  Kreuz für ihn.



Gabs denn Vorschlag nicht sogar schon mal ernst gemeint? Mir war so.
Irgend wer hatte doch sogar schon mal vorgeschlagen das jeder ab der Geburt eine Stimme haben sollte und bis zum 12 Lebensjahr dann die Eltern für einen das Kreuz machen dürfen.
Eltern mit 6 Kindern haben dann halt 6 Stimmen, die mit 1 Kind nur eine, würde sicher Parteien wie der NPD gefallen. Die halten ihre Wählerschaft dann zum zeugen von möglichst viel arrischen Nachwuchs an um an mehr Stimmen zu kommen...


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (13. März 2016)

Landtagswahlen WTF?! Und jetzt? #analyse - YouTube
Mein Reden!

Jetzt wurde die AfD in 3 Landtage gewählt.
Die Bürger denken sich, dass Deutschland jetzt zum geilsten Land der Welt wird ... 
Ich würde mich da als AfD'ler nicht zu früh freuen.

Kurzes Beispiel:
Ein YouTuber bekommt durch ein Video XY einen Abonnentenschub von 250 auf 25.000.000 Abonnenten.
Er bemerkt aber schnell, dass sich die Abonnenten in den darauffolgenden Videos nicht erhöht.
Woran liegt das?
Ganz einfach: Er wurde nur für dieses eine Video abonniert!

Übertragen auf die AfD:
Die AfD will die Flüchtlingskrise anders handhaben.
Sie macht es möglicherweise besser als die anderen Parteien, aber immer noch nicht gut!
Die Bürger werden von Rechten negativ beeinflusst und wählen schnell den, der anscheinend am besten hilft - die AfD.

Wenn die Flüchtlingskrise vorbei ist, wird die AfD schnell wieder irrelevant sein.

In meinen Augen ist die AfD eine der schlimmsten Parteien!
Kaum ein Wähler informiert sich richtig. Laut "Lügenpresse!" schreien, aber genau von dieser Lügenpresse ein falsches Wahlprogramm erfahren! 

Die besorgte Bürgerin hat dazu ein gutes Video gedreht:
(K)eine Alternative fur Deutschland?! - YouTube

Sollte die AfD an die Macht kommen und ihr Wahlprogramm durchsetzen können, werde ich mit meiner Familie auswandern!
Die DM zurück als nationale Währung? Hallo Griechenland 2.0!


----------



## Nightslaver (13. März 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Sollte die AfD an die Macht kommen und ihr Wahlprogramm durchsetzen können, werde ich mit meiner Familie auswandern!



Na hoffentlich musst du dann nicht feststellen das andere Länder genauso ihre Macken und populistischen Partein haben die immer mal wieder Erfolge erzielen. 
Im Urlaub und Fernsehn / Internet sieht ja immer alles besonders toll aus, aber lebe mal einige Jahre im Ausland, erst dann sieht man wie ein Land innerlich wirklich tickt.


----------



## Red-Hood (13. März 2016)

Die Reaktionen der großen Blätter sind ziemlich erheiternd. Man versucht immer noch, die AFD mit dem Begriff Populismus abzuwerten.
Unabhängig davon, was man von der AFD halten mag, zeigen die Wahlergebnisse doch eindeutig, dass am Willen des Volkes vorbeiregiert wurde. Ohne Grund bildet sich keine neue Partei und erhält so viel Zustimmung, schon gar nicht, wenn man am "menschenfeindlichen" rechten Rand ist...
In Anbetracht dessen, dass man keine Mühen scheute, um die AFD mit dem Bösen höchstpersönlich gleichzusetzen, sind die Ergebnisse umso beeindruckender.
Niemals wurde dreckigere Meinungsmache betrieben, ob von Medien, Politik oder selbst Professoren und Lehrern und doch fallen manche nicht mehr drauf rein. 



> Populismus ist geprägt von der Ablehnung von Eliten und Institutionen, Anti-Intellektualismus, einem scheinbar unpolitischen Auftreten, Berufung auf den „gesunden Menschenverstand“ (common sense), Polarisierung, Personalisierung und Moralisierung.


Wenn man hiernach geht, wüsste ich nicht, wieso die AFD auch nur einen Funken populistischer als andere Parteien auftreten sollte.
Da sieht man die Populisten eher in allen anderen Parteien, die sich als Moralpolizei aufspielen, dabei jedoch zutiefst unmoralisch gegenüber dem eigenen Volke agieren und ihre Ämter missbrauchen.


----------



## Two-Face (14. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Hmm, ah ja, darum rebellieren wohl Kinder die eigentlich sehr behütet aufgewachsen auch gerne?


Mal andersrum, rebelliert jeder 16-jährige, auch wenn er nicht so behütet aufgewachsen ist?
Kann man eigentlich nur gegen den Staat rebellieren?
Oder vielleicht auch bloß gegen die eigenen Eltern?


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Deppen findet man in jedem Alter ja, das ändert aber nichts daran das man Menschen die in einer Selbstfindungsphase sind an eine Wahlurne lassen sollte. Du kannst nur weil es momentan so ist nicht Rückschlüsse darauf ziehen wie es wäre wenn Parteien aktiv um das Wählerklientell werben.
> Würden dann immer noch soviele 10 bis 16 jährige Vernunft walten lassen?
> Wie gesagt, ich kenne genug Menschen in dem Alter die man ob nun auf einem privaten Gym, oder einem öffentlichen Gym, oder einer Gesamtschule sehr schnell zum politischen umfallen bewegen konnte, oder die heute noch das eine politisch toll fanden und morgen das andere.
> Das ist nicht representativ aber gibt mir zu denken das ich keinen 16 jährigen und erst recht keinen 10 jährigen an eine Wahlurne lassen würde.


Dann brauchst du aber auch keinem 16-jährigem Alkohol in die Hand drücken.

Mal ernsthaft, was würde denn passieren, wenn ab morgen die Jugendlichen anfangen könnten, zu wählen?
Glaubst du etwa, unser ganzes politisches System würde verworfen und in Anarchie verfallen?
Wie viele Jugendliche haben wir, wie viele Erwachsene, wie viele unzurechnugs- oder nicht wahlfähige Jugendiche und wie viele unzurechnungs- oder nicht wahlfähige Erwachsene? Rechnet man noch die heute typische Politikverdrossenheit dazu (die wahren "Rebellen" gehen erst gar nicht wählen) gleicht sich alles wieder in gewisser Maßen aus.

Wenn wir die Jungen wählen lassen, würden wir dann besser erkennen, wie sie wirklich ticken und uns nicht immer nach dem typischen "jung und naiv"-Klischee richten. Da könnte man sich dann drauf einstellen und sehen, wie um unsere Zukunft wirklich bestellt ist. Es gibt genug Jugendliche, die nachvollziehbare Standpunkte hätten, sich aber täglich ärgern, nicht mitreden zu dürfen.^^


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wer reif genug ist seine Stimme abzugeben der ist doch auch reif genug Verantwortung für denn Umgang mit einer Schusswaffe, oder für ein Flugzeug zu übernehmen, oder nicht? Schließlich ist eine politische Stimme nicht weniger verantwortungsvoll zu gebrauchen.
> Außerdem, warum ist jemand mit 16 vermindert schuldfähig und nicht voll geschäftsfähig aber wählen lassen will man ihn?
> Man spricht ihn also ab seine Handlungen vollumfänglich begreifen zu können aber teils komplexe politische Themen soll er vollmündig mit seiner Stimme entscheiden können.
> Vieleicht sollten wir dann auch die Geschäftsfähigkeit und Strafmündigkeit auf 16 Jahre senken.


Öhm, was hat Schusswaffenbesitz mit der Abgabe der Wahlstimme zu tun?
Für eine Schusswaffe braucht man erst mal eine Erlaubnis und nicht automatisch jeder kriegt eine. 
Ein Stimmzettel ist eine, wenn auch indirekte, politische Meinungsäußerung. 
Die NSDAP gibt es nicht mehr, man kann also mit einem Stimmzettel niemanden umbringen.

(Wenn du das jetzt aber auf Waffenexporte und Co. beziehst, dann bräuchte jeder einen extra Zettel für den Stimmzettel)


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du willst uns doch hier erzählen das du mit 10 schon voll hinter den Irakkrieg gestiegen bist und deshalb die SPD gewählt hättst, was total objektiv ist.


Ich und jeder andere in der vierten Klasse wussten, dass sowas wie Krieg falsch ist. Und weder ich noch jeder aus dieser Klasse sind später auf'm Gymnasium gelandet.
Mir ging es darum, dass bis zu einem gewissen Grad selbst jedes Kind erkennen kann, was falsch ist und was nicht.
Das war eine rhetorische Sache, ich würde einen 10-jährigen jetzt unbedingt nicht zum Wählen schicken.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ah ja, also ist der Abiturient schuld für die idiotischen und realitätsfernen Anforderungen der Wirtschaft?
> Sehr logisch.
> Darum schreiben also Unternehmen so oft in ihre Bewerbungsprofile gesucht sind Abiturienten?
> Warum dann nur enden durchaus qualifizierte Studierte in der Systemgastronomie von Mc Donalds und Burger King, oder anderen Niedriglohnberufen?
> ...


Es geht in erster Linie um Ausbildungsstellen.
Da gibt es Arbeitgeber die stellen grundsätzlich keine Abiturienten ein.^^
Dann gibt es wiederum welche, die Abiturienten bevorzugen, obwohl schon ein guter Realschulabschluss reichen würde.
Das Problem geht schon bei der Anmeldung auf dem Gymnasium los. 
Was war die Intention der Eltern?
Dass ihr Kind später studiert oder bessere Chancen auf einen Ausbildungsplatz hat?

P.S.: Nochmal zu der Wahlsache:
Es ist grundsätzlich so - und das habe ich auch beiläufig erwähnt - dass die Bildung bei einer Herabsetzung des Mindestwahlalters mitziehen muss.
Richtiger Sozialkundeunterricht fängt oft erst in der 9. Klasse an, das ist deutlich zu spät. Man müsste die Kinder schon im letzten Jahr der Grundschule einen gewissen Grad an politischer Bildung beibringen. Tut man das nämlich so wie bisher, brauchen wir uns auch nicht über die Politverdrossenheit zu wundern.^^


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Faszinierend Drogen für alle aber alle Süchtigen in den Knast
> AfD-Parteiprogramm: Mehr Polizei, mehr Waffen, mehr Schadstoffe | ZEIT ONLINE



Über einige Punkte kann man diskutieren. Aber im Großen und Ganzen...  

Wobei ich vermute, dass die Republikaner (USA) ähnlichen Schwachsinn in ihrem Parteiprogramm stehen haben.


----------



## Ruptet (14. März 2016)

Das Programm der AfD war doch in erster Linie vollkommen egal, es war wichtig ein Gegengewicht zu bilden und den Großen zu zeigen, dass offensichtlich etwas schief läuft - das Wahlergebnis spricht für sich.
Jetzt aber wird es interessant zu sehen, wie sich die AfD schlägt und ob das alles nur ein einmaliges Ereignis mit viel Show war oder ob sie sich etablieren können und wirklich die Alternative bleiben - mit einem gescheiten Programm und als verlängerter Arm der Menschen und ihrer Interessen.

@

Ich finde man macht es sich ziemlich einfach zu behaupten, es würde alles von der Erziehung und dem persönlichen Umfeld abhängen... jeder hat ein eigenes "Ich" das sich Jahr für Jahr stärker durchsetzt.
Genauso einfach macht man es sich, wenn man behauptet einzig der soziale Status und das Umfeld würde jemanden Kriminell machen.

Aber ich bin selbst noch nicht sehr lange aus dem Alter raus und mein Umkreis - nicht bestehend aus dem Assi-Pack - hatte wahrlich andere Interessen als Politik, die leben das unbeschwerte Leben.
Vielleicht einfach deswegen, weil sie die Auswirkungen der Politik noch nicht so stark spüren unter der schützenden Hand der Eltern ? Das einzige "politische Thema", für das sich viele interessiert haben, war die Legalisierung von Cannabis 

Natürlich nur meine Erfahrung, weil ich die aktuelle Generation noch mitbekommen habe.


----------



## efdev (14. März 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Das Programm der AfD war doch in erster Linie vollkommen egal, es war wichtig ein Gegengewicht zu bilden und den Großen zu zeigen, dass offensichtlich etwas schief läuft - das Wahlergebnis spricht für sich.



Ganz ehrlich nur zum Protestwählen gibt es doch wirklich bessere Parteien als den Verein


----------



## Captn (14. März 2016)

TollerHecht schrieb:


> Gibt genug Akademiker die die AfD wählen, Wahlkreisaufstellung der AfD waren auch zwei Juristen bei uns im Ort. Von daher wäre es furchtbar kurzsichtig zu behaupten der Bildungsabschluss sagt aus wie intelligent ein Mensch ist, schließlich kommt bei denen auch nur Gestümmel raus wenn du sie fragst warum sie eigentlich dei AfD so toll finden, und was in Deutschland falsch läft. Ähh Öhh hmm... die Flüchtlinge sind an allem schuld, weil ... da möchte ich jetzt nicht drüber reden.



So hat sich hier ja jeder, der mit der momentanen Lage unzufrieden ist, auch geäußert .

Es ist auch sehr interessant, dass du fremden Menschen aufgrund ihrer Stimme auf dem Wahlbogen jegliche Intelligenz abstreitest .


----------



## Two-Face (14. März 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Ich finde man macht es sich ziemlich einfach zu behaupten, es würde alles von der Erziehung und dem persönlichen Umfeld abhängen... jeder hat ein eigenes "Ich" das sich Jahr für Jahr stärker durchsetzt.


Es gilt schon lange als wissenschaftlich erwiesen, dass die Gene nur eine untergeordnete Rolle beim menschlichen Charakter haben.
Es gibt ein Buch eines bekannten Schriftstellers und Wissenschaftlers, dessen Name mir jetzt leider nicht einfällt, das eine Hypothese aufgestellt hat, was wäre, wenn man mehrere Menschen jeweils mit den Genen von Hilter, Stalin, Khan und Mao züchten und nach eigenen Moralvorstellungen aufziehen würde.
Das war natürlich kein Beleg und nur theoretisch hat aber sehr gut das Erziehungsmodell und die spezifischen Eigenschaften des menschlichen Gehirns im Kleinkindalter beschrieben.^^


----------



## Red-Hood (14. März 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> So hat sich hier ja jeder, der mit der momentanen Lage unzufrieden ist, auch geäußert .
> 
> Es ist auch sehr interessant, dass du fremden Menschen aufgrund ihrer Stimme auf dem Wahlbogen jegliche Intelligenz abstreitest .


Wie man überhaupt auf die Idee kommen kann, die Stimme ließe Schlüsse über die Intelligenz des Menschen zu, ist grade zu aberwitzig.
Charakter und Intelligenz stehen natürlich auch im direkten Zusammenhang.


----------



## TollerHecht (14. März 2016)

Intelligente Menschen lesen sich vorher das Parteiprogramm durch, und stellen fest dass es grober Unpfug ist.

Kein normaler Bürger kann mir sagen er wäre für :
Atomenergie ausbauen
Klima ruinieren
Muslime schikanieren
Abtreibung abschaffen
Ehescheidung erschweren
Frauen zurück an den Herd
Mehr Überwachung

Und warum ich das denke? Weil es jeden irgendwo betrifft. Und da die AfD Wähler hohle Nüsse sind, denken sie dass die AfD zwar die Flüchtlingskriese löst, aber was danach kommt, das weiß natürlich keiner. Ist es intelligent die oben genannten Punkte zu befürworten? Ja? Glückwunsch, dann bist du selbst nicht fähig dazu an die Zukunft zu denken, und bist genau einer der Personen, die ich so furchtbar abstoßend finde.


----------



## Ruptet (14. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich nur zum Protestwählen gibt es doch wirklich bessere Parteien als den Verein



Welche andere Partei schwimmt denn nicht im selben Einheitsbrei ?
Wenn die Menschen es wollen, dann sollen sie es bekommen - es ist wichtig die Politik in Bewegung zu halten.
Lasst der AfD ihre Chance, sie allein haben es in der Hand, ob sie die Wählerschaft halten, ausbauen oder demnächst wieder in der Senke verschwinden, weil sie kein Programm vorzuweisen haben.

Wenn es nach den Meinungen hier geht, ist die AfD in einem Jahr eh wieder Geschichte, also wovor hat man Angst ? Jede Partei fängt mal an.


----------



## efdev (14. März 2016)

TollerHecht schrieb:


> Intelligente Menschen lesen sich vorher das Parteiprogramm durch, und stellen fest dass es grober Unpfug ist.



Das ist dann aber generell eher eine Minderheit auch bei Leuten die schon die alten Parteien wählen 

@Ruptet 
wenn ich ernsthaft aus Protest wähle, wähle ich die PARTEI einfach als Protest/Spaßpartei erkennbar und das Programm gefällt mir sogar und ergibt im Gegensatz zu dem der AfD sogar Sinn


----------



## Two-Face (14. März 2016)

Zum "Demonstrativwählen" eignen sich auch immernoch die Piraten ganz gut.


----------



## Captn (14. März 2016)

TollerHecht schrieb:


> Intelligente Menschen lesen sich vorher das Parteiprogramm durch, und stellen fest dass es grober Unpfug ist.


Korrekt, das selbe gilt meiner Meinung nach für Grüne, Linke und Co. ebenso . 

Interessante und lobenswerte Ansätze finde ich überall. Wenn es aber darum geht, wie das nun umgesetzt werden soll, sieht man oft, dass das völliger Blödsinn ist. Das aktuelle parteipolitische Klima innerhalb der einzelnen Parteien macht es nicht besser. 
Genauso wenig macht dein Kommentar die Diskussion besser, da du dir fremde Personen aufgrund ihr Stimme über den Kamm scherst...


----------



## Ruptet (14. März 2016)

Und ein Parteiprogramm ist natürlich auch ein Garant dafür, dass dieses auch wirklich umgesetzt wird - wie immer wieder deutlich zu sehen ist.
Vielleicht war das auch ein Grund ? Nach dem Motto "Reden schwingen kann jeder, brauchen wir nicht" 

Nagut, mir liegt es auch fern die Motive der Wähler zu hinterfragen - ich habe sie schließlich nicht gewählt.


----------



## TollerHecht (14. März 2016)

Da hast du recht, das machen die anderen Wähler auch nicht. Und das ist ja das schlimme. Wenn ich die Zukunft in Deutschland schon indirekt als Bürger verändern kann, dann sollte ich praktisch dazu genötigt werden genau zu wissen was ich da ankreuze, und sollte es dem Bürger zu viel "arbeit" sein sich richtig zu informieren, sollte er gar nicht dazu berechtigt sein. Wie man das umsetzen könnte? Seperates Infoblatt mit allen Zielen der parteien, welches man sich bitte durchlesen sollte bevor man in die Kabine steigt. Unterschrift drauf, dass man bestätigt den Inhalt verstanden zu haben, und dann darf man anonym wie gewohnt wählen gehen.

Dann würde die alleinerziehende Mutter sicher keine AfD mehr wählen wenn sie auf dem Infoblatt lesen müsste dass sie in Zukunft weniger Forderung durch den Staat bekommen würde falls die AfD was zu sagen hätte.  Sorry wegen dem ganzen AfD bashing, aber "manche" Wähler sind eben das perfekte Beispiel dafür warum ich das aktuelle Wahlsystem blöd finde, nicht informieren, voreilig Schlüsse ziehen und dann rummaulen wenns am Ende doch nicht so wird wie erhofft. Wähle von mir aus die NPD weil du gerne keine Ausländer mehr in Deutschland hättest, aber wähle doch keine Partei die ebenso gegen Menschen anderer Herkunft ist, falls dein ganzes Leben dadurch eingeschränkt wird, da du beispielsweise eine Alleinerziehende Berufstätige Frau bist, die gerne Kinder kriegen würde... Dann hast du die pösen pösen Flüchtlinge nicht mehr in Deutschland, aber dein ganzes Leben verläuft nicht wie geplant da du für etwas gestimmt hast, was dir am Ende gar nichts gebracht hat, und alles noch schlimmer machte. Stell dir vor, du würdest nicht mal mit einem Flüchtling in Kontakt treten.


----------



## efdev (14. März 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Und ein Parteiprogramm ist natürlich auch ein Garant dafür, dass dieses auch wirklich umgesetzt wird - wie immer wieder deutlich zu sehen ist.
> Vielleicht war das auch ein Grund ? Nach dem Motto "Reden schwingen kann jeder, brauchen wir nicht"



Dann lieber gar keins als eines das sich selbst Widerspricht oder gar keinen Sinn ergibt 
Die der anderen Parteien klingen wenigstens an einigen stellen gut von der Umsetzbarkeit mal abgesehen aber mit sinnvoller und guter Politik fängst du halt keine Wähler das hat auch die AfD erkannt


----------



## Verminaard (14. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Dann lieber gar keins als eines das sich selbst Widerspricht oder gar keinen Sinn ergibt
> Die der anderen Parteien klingen wenigstens an *einigen stellen gut* von der Umsetzbarkeit mal abgesehen aber mit sinnvoller und guter Politik fängst du halt keine Wähler das hat auch die AfD erkannt



Ich hab das mal hervorgehoben auf was ich hinaus will und beziehe mich da auf den Artikel den du vorhin verlinkt hast. Wobei neutral geschrieben sieht auch sehr viel anders aus. Das ist wieder mal sehr reisserisch. Aber AfD = Erzboese, muss sein.

Da steht auch "Datenschutz staerken" und "freie Fahrt fuer Buerger - im Kontex den Fernverkehr auf Schiene und Schiff zu bringen".
Natuerlich haben die Sachen drinnen stehen die ein Kopfschuetteln hervorrufen. Allerdings ist nicht alles Mist was drinnen steht. 
Schau halt durch alle Parteiprogramme und du wirst kaum bei einer Partei alles toll finden.


----------



## Red-Hood (14. März 2016)

TollerHecht schrieb:


> Kein normaler Bürger kann mir sagen er wäre für :
> Atomenergie ausbauen
> Klima ruinieren
> Muslime schikanieren
> ...


Abgesehen davon, dass es so nicht im Parteiprogramm steht und du hier wertende Meinungsmache blind übernommen hast, bauen grad auch andere europäische Staaten ihre Atomenergie aus. Da müssen deren Politiker ja ganz unnormal sein.
Klima ruinieren als Punkt des Parteiprogramms?
Zeugt wirklich nicht von Intelligenz, weil es so nicht im Programm steht..
Frauen an den Herd? Cool, deckt sich mit der Meinung vieler heimischer Muslime, sehr diskriminierend.
Scheidung erschweren? Wieso nicht. Wozu heiraten, wenns nicht halten soll? Auch ein Punkt, in dem der Großteil der Muslime zustimmte!
Mehr Überwachung? Keine Sorge, unterscheidet sie nicht von anderen Parteien.
Die Abtreibung soll nicht komplett abgeschaffen werden. Bei der Zeugung neuen Lebens sollte man Verantwortung tragen. Was ist daran negativ? Frag Muslime mal, was sie von Abtreibung halten. 
Die Burka diskriminiert die Frau, nicht das Verbot einer Burka die Muslima.

Ich bin wohl sehr unnormal. Das sah ich übrigens schon so bevor es die AFD gab.
Muslime sind wohl auch sehr unnormal.


----------



## efdev (14. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich hab das mal hervorgehoben auf was ich hinaus will und beziehe mich da auf den Artikel den du vorhin verlinkt hast. Wobei neutral geschrieben sieht auch sehr viel anders aus. Das ist wieder mal sehr reisserisch. Aber AfD = Erzboese, muss sein.
> 
> Da steht auch "Datenschutz staerken" und "freie Fahrt fuer Buerger - im Kontex den Fernverkehr auf Schiene und Schiff zu bringen".
> Natuerlich haben die Sachen drinnen stehen die ein Kopfschuetteln hervorrufen. Allerdings ist nicht alles Mist was drinnen steht.
> Schau halt durch alle Parteiprogramme und du wirst kaum bei einer Partei alles toll finden.



Das ist wahr aber das Verhältnis von Scheise/Ertragbar/Gut ist mir bei der AfD doch nicht ganz ausgewogen  
Das der Artikel wahrscheinlich nicht ganz Neutral ist war mir schon klar allerdings ist es auch nicht besser zu Lesen wenn direkt auf deren Seite Lese zumal das auf der Website nicht Aktuell ist.
Bin Gespannt was da im April herauskommt dem im Grunde haben alle AfD Wähler eine Partei ohne Programm zu diesem Zeitpunkt gewählt


----------



## Ruptet (14. März 2016)

Deswegen doch ... einfach mal abwarten.
Am Ende setzen die anderen Parteien wahrscheinlich genauso wenig von ihrem Programm um wie die AfD 
Frischer Wind in der Politik ist immer wichtig - jetzt liegt es an der AfD selbst zu beweisen, ob sie eine reine Protestpartei sind oder ob sie wirklich anpacken.

Hier in Wien merkst du was passiert, wenn die Macht über Jahrzehnte bei einer Partei bleibt.
Mein Geschichtslehrer sagte mir damals schon "Jeder Diktator erblasst vor Neid, wenn er nach Wien blickt" - der Begriff "Stammwähler" scheint hier seinen Ursprung zu haben


----------



## Verminaard (14. März 2016)

Wie schon Redhood geschrieben hat, hat das nix mit Journalismus zu tun. Einfach eine Meinungsmache um aufzuzeigen wie schlimm die AfD nicht ist.
Ich habe nur zwei Punkte benannt die ich vorbehaltslos fuer gut befinde. Wo ich auch der Meinung bin, sollte nicht irgendwer persoenlich vom Gegenteil profitieren, muss man diese Punkte gut finden, weil sinvoll.

Darueber hinaus kann ich anderen Punkten auch noch einiges abgewinnen.
Nur sind die in diesem "Artikel" halt sehr seltsam beschrieben.

Mehr Waffen? Deutschland hat jetzt schon eins der restriktivsten Waffengesetze.
Es bedeutet nicht, weil man Waffengesetzte nicht verschaerfen will, das man automatisch dafuer ist das es in Deutschland mehr Waffen gibt. Was soll der Unfug?

Drogen freigeben? Ja geh ich absolut konform. Alles legalisieren was es gibt. Harte Drogen unter Arztaufsicht legal zu erwerben. Wo ist das Problem?
Da werden jetzt ploetzlich Alle nur noch Drogen nehmen? 
Wieso nicht hier entkriminalisieren? Jeder ist fuer sich selbst verantwortlich.
Wenn sich ein Erwachsener zu Tode saeuft ists ja auch in Ordnung. Man geht ja den konsequenten Weg bei Tabakwaren auch nicht. Wird ueberall erklaert wie gefaehrlich das ist, schafft rauchfreie Zonen etc etc aber wenns wirklich so schlimm ist, wie ueberall propagiert, wieso wird es nicht generell verboten?
Ja weil andere Interessen da groeßer sind? Wieso sind sie bei den Tabakwaren groeser und bei den anderen Stoffen die als Drogen deklariert sind nicht?

Was spricht denn gegen haertere Strafen?
Es muss sowieso jeder Fall fuer sich bewertet werden.
Wird aber dieses Schutzalter von 14 nicht auch bewusst ausgenutzt? 

Eigentlich muesste man jeden Punkt hier aufarbeiten, so wie das geschrieben ist.
Es wird sowieso nur das gelesen wie man es lesen und verstehen mag.


----------



## efdev (14. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Drogen freigeben? Ja geh ich absolut konform. Alles legalisieren was es gibt. Harte Drogen unter Arztaufsicht legal zu erwerben. Wo ist das Problem?
> Da werden jetzt ploetzlich Alle nur noch Drogen nehmen?
> Wieso nicht hier entkriminalisieren? Jeder ist fuer sich selbst verantwortlich.
> Wenn sich ein Erwachsener zu Tode saeuft ists ja auch in Ordnung. Man geht ja den konsequenten Weg bei Tabakwaren auch nicht. Wird ueberall erklaert wie gefaehrlich das ist, schafft rauchfreie Zonen etc etc aber wenns wirklich so schlimm ist, wie ueberall propagiert, wieso wird es nicht generell verboten?
> Ja weil andere Interessen da groeßer sind? Wieso sind sie bei den Tabakwaren groeser und bei den anderen Stoffen die als Drogen deklariert sind nicht?



Das Problem bei dem Drogen part ist nicht das die Drogen Legalisiert/Entkriminalisiert werden sollen das ist der gute Teil das ist auch jedem bewusst der sich nur irgendwie 5min mit Prohibition auseinandergesetzt hat was mich das Stört ist der derbe Widerspruch.



			
				Zeit schrieb:
			
		

> Zitat: "Nicht therapierbare Alkohol- und Drogenabhängige sowie psychisch kranke Täter, von denen erhebliche Gefahren für die Allgemeinheit ausgehen, sind nicht in psychiatrischen Krankenhäusern, sondern in der Sicherungsverwahrung unterzubringen." Strafe statt Behandlung – dieses Konzept hat die USA bereits ausprobiert, mit katastrophalen Folgen. Die Zahl der Gefängnisse dort ist stark gestiegen, in ihnen sitzen viele psychisch Kranke, die weggesperrt werden, anstatt Hilfe zu bekommen.



Passt einfach nicht zu dem noch dazu ist Strafe statt Behandlung einfach selten dämlich: 



			
				Zeit schrieb:
			
		

> Um den Schwarzmarkt mit Drogen "auszutrocknen" und die Kriminalität zu bekämpfen, will die AfD Drogen verkaufen lassen. Zitat: "Süchtigen und sonstigen Konsumenten ist daher die Möglichkeit zu geben, im Wege der kontrollierten Abgabe in den Genuss von Drogen zu gelangen (...)." Diese Position wird vor allem von den Grünen vertreten, im Vergleich zu den sonstigen Haltungen der AfD ist sie erstaunlich, vor allem die Abgabe von Drogen an "sonstige Konsumenten".



Wie auch in dem Zitat steht sieht man wo dieser selten Dämliche Gedanke hinführt wobei die AfD da im Grunde nur wie die CSU klingt nur hat die CSU nicht diesen Widerspruch sondern nur den einen Blödsinn im Kopf.

Das klingt halt wieder nach Typischer Bauernfängerei man Probiert die Personen die für eine Entkriminalisierung sind und die welche dagegen sind gleichzeitig einzusammeln in der Hoffnung jeder liest nur das eine 

Wir können auch gerne das ganze Programm durcharbeiten dann aber bitte Morgen früh ist nen bisschen Spät  wobei ich nicht glaube das eben das Programm hier sachlich diskutierbar ist weil jedes einzelne Thema zum Teil schon fast ein Thread wert wäre.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (14. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Na hoffentlich musst du dann nicht feststellen das andere Länder genauso ihre Macken und populistischen Partein haben die immer mal wieder Erfolge erzielen.
> Im Urlaub und Fernsehn / Internet sieht ja immer alles besonders toll aus, aber lebe mal einige Jahre im Ausland, erst dann sieht man wie ein Land innerlich wirklich tickt.


Ja, es gibt kein Land, was perfekt ist. Es gibt aber Länder die durchaus besser funktionieren.


Ruptet schrieb:


> Das Programm der AfD war doch in erster Linie vollkommen egal


Richtig, wozu etwas sinnvolles veranstalten.
Lasst uns doch für den IS spenden! Warum? Ach, wer braucht schon Gründe?


CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Korrekt, das selbe gilt meiner Meinung nach für Grüne, Linke und Co. ebenso .
> 
> Interessante und lobenswerte Ansätze finde ich überall. Wenn es aber darum geht, wie das nun umgesetzt werden soll, sieht man oft, dass das völliger Blödsinn ist.


Und genau deswegen würde ich nie wählen.
Jede Partei, die es momentan gibt, zeigt Gold, aber gibt Papier:
Vor der Wahl:
"Wir werden das Land mit X, Y und Z in eine stabile Wirtschaft treiben!"

Nach der Wahl:
"Wir haben zwar die weltweit höchste Staatsverschuldung, aber wir können doch immer noch Steine exportieren."


----------



## Ruptet (14. März 2016)

In dem Sinn war es nicht gemeint, sondern in dem, was du selbst sagst. "Jede Partei zeigt Gold, aber gibt Papier"
Wichtig ist, was und wie es umgesetzt wird - schönreden kann jeder.

Der Anteil an Nichtwählern ist hierzulande doch grausam und was heißt nicht wählen ? Alles bleibt beim alten, aber vielen geht es so - keine Partei entspricht wirklich seinen Vorstellungen, also enthält man sich einfach und beobachtet den Zerfall.


----------



## -Metallica- (14. März 2016)

Hier stand nix


----------



## Sparanus (14. März 2016)

@novo
Welcher Staat mit ähnlich großer oder größerer Bevölkerung funktioniert besser als Deutschland? 
Das kleine Staaten besser funktionieren bestreite ich gar nicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. März 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Ja, es gibt kein Land, was perfekt ist. Es gibt aber Länder die durchaus besser funktionieren.



So welches soll das sein?
Australien?
Kanada?
Schweden?

Auch da funktioniert es nicht zwingend besser, nur halt anders.
Wäre es irgendwo wirklich besser glaubst du nicht die Menschen in anderen Ländern hätten sich schon lange für ehnliche Verhältnise eingesetzt?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. März 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Die CDU ist doch mittlerweile links genug.


Was ist an der CDU links? Was ist an ihr sozial, wo kümmert sie sich um soziale Gerechtigkeit, wo um Gleichberechtigung, wo um Reduzierung der Gehaltsgefälle innerhalb der Gesellschaft, wo um Chancengleichheit für alle Kinder? Wenn jemand die CDU als "links" ansieht, will ich mir gar nicht vorstellen, wo "rechts" sein soll. Das ist nicht mehr mein Deutschland, der unerträgliche Rechtsruck wird noch böse enden ...


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Wo das? :O
> Also ich hätte mich hier mit 16 jeder zeit mit Wein in die Kiste 2m tiefer Trinken



Also, wenn ich bei uns durch Supermärkte, Getränkeläden, Tankstellen usw. latsche, steht überall das FSK 18 Logo bei alkoholischen Getränken inklusive Bier und Wein.
Gilt natürlich auch für Tabak.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gabs denn Vorschlag nicht sogar schon mal ernst gemeint? Mir war so.
> Irgend wer hatte doch sogar schon mal vorgeschlagen das jeder ab der Geburt eine Stimme haben sollte und bis zum 12 Lebensjahr dann die Eltern für einen das Kreuz machen dürfen.
> Eltern mit 6 Kindern haben dann halt 6 Stimmen, die mit 1 Kind nur eine, würde sicher Parteien wie der NPD gefallen. Die halten ihre Wählerschaft dann zum zeugen von möglichst viel arrischen Nachwuchs an um an mehr Stimmen zu kommen...
> 
> ...



Vorschläge gab es schon mal eine Menge, nur nicht haltbar.
Und Eltern mit 6 Kinder haben natürlich 8 Stimmen.  
Sie wählen ja auch selbst.
Nur wer entscheidet darüber, welche Stimmen die Kinder abgeben, wenn die Eltern unterschiedlich wählen? Halbe Halbe? Ausdiskutieren?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Mal ernsthaft, was würde denn passieren, wenn ab morgen die Jugendlichen anfangen könnten, zu wählen?
> Glaubst du etwa, unser ganzes politisches System würde verworfen und in Anarchie verfallen?
> Wie viele Jugendliche haben wir, wie viele Erwachsene, wie viele unzurechnugs- oder nicht wahlfähige Jugendiche und wie viele unzurechnungs- oder nicht wahlfähige Erwachsene? Rechnet man noch die heute typische Politikverdrossenheit dazu (die wahren "Rebellen" gehen erst gar nicht wählen) gleicht sich alles wieder in gewisser Maßen aus.



Nichts, da die meisten jugendlichen, die ich so kenne -- und das sind tatsächlich ein paar -- haben null politisches Interesse.
Die gehen schlicht nicht wählen, egal ob mit 14 oder 40.



Two-Face schrieb:


> P.S.: Nochmal zu der Wahlsache:
> Es ist grundsätzlich so - und das habe ich auch beiläufig erwähnt - dass die Bildung bei einer Herabsetzung des Mindestwahlalters mitziehen muss.
> Richtiger Sozialkundeunterricht fängt oft erst in der 9. Klasse an, das ist deutlich zu spät. Man müsste die Kinder schon im letzten Jahr der Grundschule einen gewissen Grad an politischer Bildung beibringen. Tut man das nämlich so wie bisher, brauchen wir uns auch nicht über die Politverdrossenheit zu wundern.^^



Man könnte auch eine Wahlpflicht einführen.
Nur weiß ich nicht, wie man nicht wählen bestrafen will und wer dann alles so gewählt wird.


----------



## aloha84 (14. März 2016)

--> Es wird dann der gewählt, der die Wahlpflicht wieder abschafft!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. März 2016)

WEHRT EUCH!

_"Der Deutsche Kulturrat hat nach dem Erfolg der AfD bei der Landtagswahl  in Sachsen-Anhalt zum Widerstand gegen deren Politik aufgerufen. Wenn  der erste Schock überwunden sei, müssten Kulturschaffende den  Forderungen der AfD so schnell wie möglich Einhalt gebieten, sagte  Kulturrats-Geschäftsführer Olaf Zimmermann. Die rechtspopulistische  Partei will Museen, Orchester und Theater in Sachsen-Anhalt laut  Wahlprogramm dazu verpflichten, einen positiven Deutschland-Bezug zu  fördern. "Das ist genau das, was wir glücklicherweise überwunden haben",  sagte Zimmermann. Mit Blick auf AfD-Anhänger ergänzte er: "Die müssen  nicht glauben, dass wir uns das gefallen lassen." Aus gutem Grund gebe  es bislang einen Unterschied zwischen denen, die Kunst machten, und  denen, die Kunst finanzierten. "Es kann nicht sein, dass die AfD diesen  Konsens aufbricht", betonte Zimmermann. Als zweitstärkste Kraft im  Landtag habe die Partei eine große Gestaltungsmacht - auch in der  Opposition. Deswegen müsse man mit ihr genauso um Inhalte ringen wie mit  Regierungsparteien.."
_Quelle: Deutschlandradio Kultur - Kulturnachrichten

Ticken die noch richtig? Sind wir schon wieder bei entarteter Kunst _  


_


----------



## Iconoclast (14. März 2016)

Kannst du deine nonstop Meinungsmache und Hetze auch mal einstellen? Ich lese hier zu 95% nur mit, aber einige deiner Beiträge sind echt hart an der Grenze zur Volksverhetzung. Du wirfst da teilweise soviel in einen Topf, das ist unglaublich. Bin da teilweise echt gewillt das mal zur Anzeige zu bringen, das funktioniert nämlich auch in die andere Richtung. Und da das für mich bloß ein Gang durch zwei Türen ist, solltest du deine Beiträge in Zukunft mal überdenken. Einiges geht gar nicht.

Eigene Meinung gerne, aber du schießt da schon gerne mal den Vogel ab.


----------



## efdev (14. März 2016)

-Metallica- schrieb:


> Der vollständige "VERBOT" von sogenannten Drogen, sollte im Sinne jeder Gesellschaft gefördert werden.
> 
> Gegenfrage: "Welchen Vorteil Bringt eine Droge "? Aus Medizinischer Sicht an Nachteilen ?"...Eine menge, aus Sozialpsychologischer Sicht / Medizinischer Sicht.
> 
> ...



Was bist du denn für ein Dummschwätzer? 
Hast du dich überhaupt mal nur 5sek damit auseinandergesetzt was es heißt Drogen zu Verbieten oder zu Entkriminalisieren/Legalisieren und welchen schaden deine tollen Verbote auch Prohibition genannt Gesellschaftlich anrichten noch dazu eine riesige Steuerverschwendung ist?


----------



## Leob12 (14. März 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Kannst du deine nonstop Meinungsmache und Hetze auch mal einstellen? Ich lese hier zu 95% nur mit, aber einige deiner Beiträge sind echt hart an der Grenze zur Volksverhetzung. Du wirfst da teilweise soviel in einen Topf, das ist unglaublich. Bin da teilweise echt gewillt das mal zur Anzeige zu bringen, das funktioniert nämlich auch in die andere Richtung. Und da das für mich bloß ein Gang durch zwei Türen ist, solltest du deine Beiträge in Zukunft mal überdenken. Einiges geht gar nicht.
> 
> Eigene Meinung gerne, aber du schießt da schon gerne mal den Vogel ab.



Welche Hetze?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. März 2016)

"Wehrt Euch" verbindet die eine Seite mit brennenden Häusern und erschossenen Menschen, wenn man an NSU und Mitläufer denkt.
Ich meine damit, aufzupassen, was passieren wird, Bücher zu schreiben, Theaterstücke neu zu interpretieren, Veranstaltungen zum 
Thema zu machen, und damit die AfD und ihre erwartete ausgrenzendende und nationalistische Politik vorzuführen.

Der Faschismus begann geschickt mit dem Einmischen in die Kindererziehung. Wenn man sich die Tätigkeitsfelder der NPD anschaut, ist 
die letzten Jahre genau daran gearbeitet worden. Die Rechtsextremen stellen sich als die lieben Onkels von nebenan dar und verhetzten
Kinder früh mit fremdenfeindlichen Gedanken. Wie sich die AfD verhalten wird, werden wir erleben, großartige Distanz von brennenden
Asylantenheimen oder den Vorkommnissen von Clausnitz habe ich nicht erlebt. Aber vielleicht ist mir auch etwas entgangen. Es geht mir
darum wachsam zu bleiben, was passieren wird.


----------



## efdev (14. März 2016)

@-Metallica-
Freut mich das du so ein gebildeter Mensch bist.
Und solche tollen Argumente hab ich noch nie im Leben gelesen ich bin jetzt zu 100% überzeugt das du recht hast und alle Menschen aus dem Schildower Kreis keine Ahnung haben  
Viel Spaß auch weiterhin ich Ignoriere dich ab jetzt einfach da ich dir leider keine PN schreiben kann eben so


----------



## Blizzard_Mamba (14. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> @-Metallica-
> Freut mich das du so ein gebildeter Mensch bist.
> Und solche tollen Argumente hab ich noch nie im Leben gelesen ich bin jetzt zu 100% überzeugt das du recht hast und alle Menschen aus dem Schildower Kreis keine Ahnung haben
> Viel Spaß auch weiterhin ich Ignoriere dich ab jetzt einfach da ich dir leider keine PN schreiben kann eben so



Mach dir aus dem nichts, der hat mich gestern auch mit vollkommenem Schwachsinn zu getextet und mir unterstellt ich wäre "noch etwas jünger und könnte nicht verstehen". 
Entweder ist er ein Troll, oder er möchte um jeden Preis in seiner kleinen Welt recht behalten. An einem Diskurs ist er auf jeden Fall nicht interessiert.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2016)

Jeder hat so seine Meinung ob nun aus Überzeugung oder eingefahren oder eben per rosaroter Brille und wenn man diejenigen überzeugen will helfen nur Argumente und keine Parolen oder grenzwertige Postings. Wer nicht will der hat schon und dann sollte man es dabei belassen und nicht  versuchen Bonuspunkte für den Urlaub zu sammeln. Wir leben ja nun auch nicht mehr im Mittelalter wo man Menschen bekehren musste. und für alles andere gibt es einen Ignorierbutton


----------



## efdev (14. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Jeder hat so seine Meinung ob nun aus Überzeugung oder eingefahren oder eben per rosaroter Brille und wenn man diejenigen überzeugen will helfen nur Argumente und keine Parolen oder grenzwertige Postings. Wer nicht will der hat schon und dann sollte man es dabei belassen und nicht  versuchen Bonuspunkte für den Urlaub zu sammeln. Wir leben ja nun auch nicht mehr im Mittelalter wo man Menschen bekehren musste. und für alles andere gibt es einen Ignorierbutton



Ich weiß schon was du meinst aber die Aussage war Blödsinn und hat mich in dem Moment einfach tierisch genervt, weil es völlig Weltfremd und Verblendet ist noch dazu einen Haufen Menschen Beleidigt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Faszinierend Drogen für alle aber alle Süchtigen in den Knast
> AfD-Parteiprogramm: Mehr Polizei, mehr Waffen, mehr Schadstoffe | ZEIT ONLINE


Das ist nur ein Entwurf, am 30. April wissen wir dann genaueres.
Das mit den Drogen kommt bei denen eh nicht durch. Klingt zu sehr nach den Grünen-Wahlprogramm.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wenn die Flüchtlingskrise vorbei ist, wird die AfD schnell wieder irrelevant sein.


Und wann soll die vorbei sein ? Denkst du der Krieg in Syrien wird von jetzt auf dann beendet sein ? Da kämpfen 100 einzelne Milizen das wird noch Jahre dauern. 
Die Region ist auch auf Dauer destabilisiert da können noch neue Konfliktherde in der Türkei oder zwischen Saudi-Arabien entstehen. Die Flüchtlingskrise wird uns noch mindestens ein Jahrzehnt beschäftigen müssen. 

Und wo steht bitte, dass die AfD Frauen wieder an den Herd stellen will ? 



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Sollte die AfD an die Macht kommen und ihr Wahlprogramm durchsetzen können, werde ich mit meiner Familie auswandern!
> Die DM zurück als nationale Währung? Hallo Griechenland 2.0!


Deutschland im Euro ist an der Griechenlandkrise mitschuldig... Der Euro war zu stark für die anderen Länder, aber da die deutsche Wirtschaft damit zum Hungerlohn produzieren konnte hat es die SPD geführten Gewerkschaften nicht interessiert. 

Wenn du auswandern willst, ist das deine Entscheidung.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Faschismus begann geschickt mit dem Einmischen in die Kindererziehung.


Das wurde auch in der DDR gemacht.
Und die Grünen wollen das auch wieder machen.


----------



## Woohoo (14. März 2016)

*Migrants Place Babies On Train Tracks, Demand ‘Racist’ Europe Open Its Borders

*


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Bitte geht doch nach "racist saudi arabia, Iran etc."....​

Das rassistische Griechenland:

_Die griechischen Behörden riefen die Migranten in Flugblättern auf,  in  andere Flüchtlingslager umzuziehen. *"Die griechisch-mazedonische  Grenze  ist geschlossen. Griechenland bietet Ihnen Unterkunft,  Versorgung mit  Nahrungsmitteln und ärztliche Hilfe"*, heißt es auf den  Handzetteln. "Wir  bitten um Ihre Zusammenarbeit mit den griechischen  Behörden. Suchen Sie  die entsprechenden Auffanglager auf." _


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. März 2016)

Wer oder Was gibt diesen Migranten eigentlich das Recht irgendwas von uns zu fordern ?
Wir sind denen nichts schuldig und die uns auch nicht.


----------



## efdev (14. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wer oder Was gibt diesen Migranten eigentlich das Recht irgendwas von uns zu fordern ?
> Wir sind denen nichts schuldig und die uns auch nicht.


Warum sollten die nichts fordern?
Und Unschuldig würde ich uns auch nicht nennen.

Wenn man weiß das es ein Friedliches Land gibt im dem quasi alles im Überfluss vorhanden ist aber ich selbst aus nem Drecksloch komme, würde ich auf Fordern und haben wollen wo es nur geht und mir dieses potentielle "Glück" von niemanden nehmen lassen.

Wie wir damit umgehen ist ne andere Sache aber diesen Menschen kann ich es nicht übel nehmen.


----------



## Amon (14. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wer oder Was gibt diesen Migranten eigentlich das Recht irgendwas von uns zu fordern ?
> Wir sind denen nichts schuldig und die uns auch nicht.


Wenn mir ein Land Schutz gewährt stelle ich keine Forderungen! Da bin ich erst mal froh in Sicherheit zu sein und wenn ich dann bleiben darf passe ich mich an und versuche mir dann ein neues Leben aufzubauen.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und wann soll die vorbei sein ? Denkst du der Krieg in Syrien wird von jetzt auf dann beendet sein ? Da kämpfen 100 einzelne Milizen das wird noch Jahre dauern.
> Die Region ist auch auf Dauer destabilisiert da können noch neue Konfliktherde in der Türkei oder zwischen Saudi-Arabien entstehen. Die Flüchtlingskrise wird uns noch mindestens ein Jahrzehnt beschäftigen müssen.



Das hat doch mit dem Krieg nichts zu tun, der geht noch ein paar Jahre.
Merkel wird sich mit Erdogan einigen, dann fließen noch Gelder nach Jordanien und an angrenzende Staaten und schon kommen deutlich weniger Flüchtlinge nach Europa und auch weniger nach Deutschland.
Wenn die Zahl wieder dem entspricht, was man 2013 oder 2014 hatte, wird die Flüchtlingskrise für beendet erklärt -- dafür holt man dann eigens Pofalla wieder zurück, damit der das verkünden kann.
Das wird auf jeden Fall bis zu den Bundestagswahlen 2017 der Fall sein, denn weder CDU, geschweige denn die SPD können sich bis daher das weiter leisten, wie es jetzt ist.
Wobei ich ja tippe, dass die SPD mit Gabriel als Kanzlerkandidat eine erdrutschartige Pleite erleben wird, wie man sie sich auch nicht im Kühnsten ausmalen kann.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. März 2016)

Merkel will die Grenzen aber nicht schließen lassen.
Die will die Balkanroute sogar wieder öffnen und Erdogan für jeden aufgenommen Flüchtling einen abnehmen...
Und sobald er erreicht hat was er will, lässt er einfach wieder alle durch.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2016)

Niemand weiß, was Merkel will. Merkel weiß nicht, was Merkel will.
Daher sehe ich noch gar nichts als beschlossen an.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. März 2016)

Politologe Patzelt zum Wahlausgang: „Die AfD konnte zur Volkspartei werden“
Die SPD ist als Volkspartei zumindest im Osten am Ende.


----------



## Amon (14. März 2016)

Ich hoffe mal dass die SPD hier in ihrem Stammland NRW 2017 auch am Ende sein wird. Wenn ich an das Geseseier denke was Frau Kraft heute wieder abgelassen hat kommt mir jetzt noch die Galle hoch.


----------



## Rolk (14. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich hoffe mal dass die SPD hier in ihrem Stammland NRW 2017 auch am Ende sein wird. Wenn ich an das Geseseier denke was Frau Kraft heute wieder abgelassen hat kommt mir jetzt noch die Galle hoch.



Die Kraft kommt gleich nach Stegner. Kaum zum aushalten.


----------



## Leob12 (14. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Wenn mir ein Land Schutz gewährt stelle ich keine Forderungen! Da bin ich erst mal froh in Sicherheit zu sein und wenn ich dann bleiben darf passe ich mich an und versuche mir dann ein neues Leben aufzubauen.


Achso, du warst sicher schonmal in dieser misslichen Lage um sagen zu können wie du dich verhalten würdest, ganz genau.


----------



## Verminaard (14. März 2016)

Ich bin so ein schlechter Mensch!
Ich musste etwas schmunzeln 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2016)

Natürlich können die Forderungen stellen nur sollte man sich nicht zwingend die Rosinen rauspicken weil man glaubt dort fliegen einem gebratene Tauben in den Hals


----------



## Amon (14. März 2016)

Natürlich war ich noch nicht in dieser Lage und es ist auch sehr unwahrscheinlich dass ich in eine solche Lage komme. Willst du wieder Äpfel und Birnen vergleichen? Nenne mir nur einen guten Grund warum man aus Griechenland fliehen sollte? Einer reicht mir.


----------



## Verminaard (14. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Nenne mir nur einen guten Grund warum man aus Griechenland fliehen sollte? Einer reicht mir.



Was fuer Leistungen bekommst du in Griechenland und welche in Deutschland?

Reicht das als Antwort?


Gibt ja schon wieder aktive Fluchthelfer. Beim Ueberqueren eines Flusses nach Mazedonien. 
Bis einer von denen verletzt wird, oder ins Gefaegniss kommt. Dann ist das Geschrei wieder groß.

Schoen wieder mal wie man Kinder vorschiebt. Die sollte man dort wegholen. Eltern die so ihre Kinder instrumentalisieren, unverantwortlich.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. März 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Die Kraft kommt gleich nach Stegner. Kaum zum aushalten.


Wenn es einer schafft Weimarer Verhältnisse auszulösen dann Stegner. 
Der ist von der Argumentationsweise auch nicht besser als die er "kritisiert".


----------



## Amon (14. März 2016)

Ja, aber da kann und sollte man als Bundesregierung sagen "In Griechenland ist es sicher, ihr habt keinen Grund nach Deutschland zu kommen, und wenn ihr nach deutschland wollt müsst ihr das legal versuchen." Da ist diese pauschale Einladung von Frau Merkel absolut falsch! Die vom Steuerzahler erwirtschafteten Überschüsse waren zu Schuldentilgung gedacht und nicht dafür Millionen illegaler einwanderer den A*sch zu pampern!



> Schoen wieder mal wie man Kinder vorschiebt. Die sollte man dort  wegholen. Eltern die so ihre Kinder instrumentalisieren,  unverantwortlich.



Natürlich verstecken sich die hinter ihren Blagen! Haben die schon immer gemacht. Man schiebt die kinder vor in der Hoffnung dass sich die Grenzer erweichen lassen. Hat man auch schön gesehen wie die medien darüber berichtet haben als die mit Rammböcken auf den Grenzzaun los gegenagen sind. In der ausländischen Presse hiess es "Migranten greifen mit Rammböcken Grenze an" die deutschen manipulationsmedien titelten "Tränengas auf Flüchtlinge". Ist doch jetzt genau das gleiche. Die hocken lieber medienwirksam in Zelten an der Grenze obwohl es 10 Kilometer weiter Unterkünfte gibt. Es wird Zeit dass da durchgegriffen wird! Das Lager gehört geräumt und diese illegalen Einwanderer gehören in die Lager gebracht! Von dort aus muss dann die konsequente rückführung in die Türkei oder nach Afrika erfolgen! Produziert zwar wieder schreckliche Bilder aber ohne die wird es nicht gehen. Wenn diese Invasion nicht bald gestoppt wird, wird es hier in spätestens 5 jahren schlimm aussehen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. März 2016)

Griechenland ist abgesehen von der Wirtschaftskrise ein schönes Land mit viel Kultur. Warum sollte man da auswandern ?


----------



## Verminaard (14. März 2016)

Schweden: Das Ende der Willkommenskultur – Bayernkurier

Wir haben doch schon ein Land in Europa, wo es nicht wirklich funktioniert hat.
Anstatt das man sich das als Vorbild nimmt und ueberlegt wie man es besser machen koennte, Augen zu und durch, weil alternativlos.

Bin mal gespannt ob es in Deutschland auch 40 Jahre dauert, oder ob hier vorher die Systeme kollabieren.


----------



## Seeefe (14. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Ja, aber da kann und sollte man als Bundesregierung sagen "In Griechenland ist es sicher, ihr habt keinen Grund nach Deutschland zu kommen, und wenn ihr nach deutschland wollt müsst ihr das legal versuchen." Da ist diese pauschale Einladung von Frau Merkel absolut falsch! Die vom Steuerzahler erwirtschafteten Überschüsse waren zu Schuldentilgung gedacht und nicht dafür Millionen illegaler einwanderer den A*sch zu pampern!
> 
> 
> 
> Natürlich verstecken sich die hinter ihren Blagen! Haben die schon immer gemacht. Man schiebt die kinder vor in der Hoffnung dass sich die Grenzer erweichen lassen. Hat man auch schön gesehen wie die medien darüber berichtet haben als die mit Rammböcken auf den Grenzzaun los gegenagen sind. In der ausländischen Presse hiess es "Migranten greifen mit Rammböcken Grenze an" die deutschen manipulationsmedien titelten "Tränengas auf Flüchtlinge". Ist doch jetzt genau das gleiche. Die hocken lieber medienwirksam in Zelten an der Grenze obwohl es 10 Kilometer weiter Unterkünfte gibt. Es wird Zeit dass da durchgegriffen wird! Das Lager gehört geräumt und diese illegalen Einwanderer gehören in die Lager gebracht! Von dort aus muss dann die konsequente rückführung in die Türkei oder nach Afrika erfolgen! Produziert zwar wieder schreckliche Bilder aber ohne die wird es nicht gehen. Wenn diese Invasion nicht bald gestoppt wird, wird es hier in spätestens 5 jahren schlimm aussehen.



Wenn ich schon wieder Wörter wie "Invasion" lese, da kommt mir persönlich die Galle hoch. 


Ich weiß, es tut weh, aber man wird sich früher oder später einfach damit abfinden *müssen *das Europa keine Insel ist. 

Viele schreien auf, das Geld was jetzt ausgegeben wird müssen die nachfolgenden Generationen wieder auffangen. 

Die folgenden Generationen in Europa werden aber auch mit immer mehr Flüchtlingen bzw. Massenmigration klar kommen. Aber anstatt jetzt die Weichen für eine erfolgreiche Bewältigung zu legen, wollen einige hier lieber einfach alles getreu dem Motto lösen: "Aus dem Auge, aus dem Sinn". 

Das mag für einige Jahre gut gehen, aber früher oder später wird uns so ein Verhalten auf die Füße fallen, garantiert.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Bin mal gespannt ob es in Deutschland auch 40 Jahre dauert, oder ob hier vorher die Systeme kollabieren.


Da Merkel nach den Bundestagswahlen 2017 die nächste Einladung an die Flüchtlinge aussenden wird denke ich, dass es 2019 mit der ersten AfD geführten Regierung in Sachsen (vielleicht auch Thüringen) zusammenbricht und die "Willkommenskultur" endgültig am Ende ist.

Oder wenn es im Sommer wieder zu massiven sexuellen Übergriffen wie in Köln oder noch schlimmer einen Terroranschlag kommt, dann wird das System schon eher kollabieren.


----------



## Leob12 (14. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Natürlich war ich noch nicht in dieser Lage und es ist auch sehr unwahrscheinlich dass ich in eine solche Lage komme. Willst du wieder Äpfel und Birnen vergleichen? Nenne mir nur einen guten Grund warum man aus Griechenland fliehen sollte? Einer reicht mir.


1.)Bessere Zukunftschancen
2.)Deutschland hat im Gegensatz zu Griechenland Geld, sprich bessere Versorgung
3.)Verwandte in Deutschland
Soll ich weitermachen?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. März 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> 1.)Bessere Zukunftschancen


Sprechen wir jetzt von dauerhafter Einwanderung oder über Flüchtlinge ? Denn letztere sollten normalerweise nicht ewig hier bleiben.


Leob12 schrieb:


> 2.)Deutschland hat im Gegensatz zu Griechenland Geld, sprich bessere Versorgung


Also geht es doch nur ums Geld ?


----------



## efdev (14. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Sprechen wir jetzt von dauerhafter Einwanderung oder über Flüchtlinge ? Denn letztere sollten normalerweise nicht ewig hier bleiben.
> 
> Also geht es doch nur ums Geld ?



Diese Zeitweise bleibe wird wohl auch über Jahre sein und ja da würde ich mir auch das Land aussuchen mit den besten Perspektiven und das ist kein Wirtschaftlich kaputter Standort wie Griechenland 
Und natürlich geht es ums Geld ist doch auch mit der Hauptgrund gegen Flüchtlinge bei vielen -> Kostet Geld ist doof.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wer oder Was gibt diesen Migranten eigentlich das Recht irgendwas von uns zu fordern ?
> Wir sind denen nichts schuldig und die uns auch nicht.


Lies Dir diese von der Bundesrepublik unterschriebene Charta in Ruhe durch:
Die UN-Menschenrechtscharta › Allgemeine Erklarung der Menschenrechte

Vielleicht ändert es Deine Meinung


----------



## Seeefe (14. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Sprechen wir jetzt von dauerhafter Einwanderung oder über Flüchtlinge ? Denn letztere sollten normalerweise nicht ewig hier bleiben.
> 
> Also geht es doch nur ums Geld ?



Das hängt stark von der Dauer der Konflikte in den jeweiligen Regionen ab. Zumal, hier auch jeder Fall einzel geprüft werden muss. 


Wenn wir von Flüchtlingen reden, die was tun wollen, die sich integrieren wollen und mehr als nur weitere Anhängsel am Staatsapparat sein wollen, dann kann ich es vollkommen nachvollziehen, das diese nicht in Griechenland oder den anderen Balkanstaaten bleiben wollen. 

Der soziale Aufstieg in diesen Ländern ist schon für einheimische mehr als steinig, als Ausländer kann man da seine Zukunft eigentlich gleich knicken. 

Da bietet Deutschland, Schweden, Österreich zum Beispiel die wesentlich größere Chance, ein glückliches Leben zu haben.


----------



## Woohoo (14. März 2016)

Alles Gründe um Grenzen und Gesetze zu ignoriern. Sich ein Land "aussuchen", dann doch lieber Deutschland wo man so begrüßt wird. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Lies Dir diese von der Bundesrepublik unterschriebene Charta in Ruhe durch:
> Die UN-Menschenrechtscharta › Allgemeine Erklarung der Menschenrechte
> 
> Vielleicht ändert es Deine Meinung


Zeig die lieber mal den Tätern von Köln.


----------



## Amon (14. März 2016)

Einzelfall-Map (twitter.com/XYEinzelfall)

 	Da kann man sich schön ansehen was gerade zu uns kommt!


----------



## Verminaard (14. März 2016)

Woha, nach ueber 4500 Postings in einem Thread geht es dann doch nicht nur um Flucht vor Krieg und um Leib und Leben sondern um soziale Aufstiege und Geld.
Dann reden wir aber nicht mehr ueber politisch Verfolgte/Kriegsfluechtlinge sondern um Einwanderer und Wirtschaftsfluechtlinge.

Vor dem verschliessen ja immer wieder Einige komplett die Augen.

Da sind die ganzen Mechanismen anders und wir koennen Einwanderer bzw. Wirtschaftsfluechtlinge nicht wie Kriegsfluechtlinge behandeln.


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. März 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> 1.)Bessere Zukunftschancen
> 2.)Deutschland hat im Gegensatz zu Griechenland Geld, sprich bessere Versorgung
> 3.)Verwandte in Deutschland
> Soll ich weitermachen?



Dennoch sind die Anreize in Deutschland gesenkt worden. Auch hier müssen sie lange Zeit in überfüllten Unterkünften ausharren, haben keine Privatsphäre,  bekommen Sachleistungen, finden nur schwer Jobs und der Familiennachzug wurde afaik eingeschränkt. 

Gut, sie kriegen in Deutschland Taschengeld und haben Aussicht auf eine eigene Wohnung und einen Sprachkurs, aber das sind keine Gründe hier her zu "fliehen", zumindest nicht aus völkerrechtlicher oder europarechtlicher Sicht. Und ich bin sicher, dass auch im Grundgesetz und in der Genfer Flüchtlingskonvention keine derartigen Gründe anerkannt werden. Solange Griechenland den minimalen Standard erfüllt, und das tut es auch nach Merkels Auffassung, kann man verlangen, dass die Flüchtlinge dort Schutz annehmen.


----------



## Leob12 (14. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Einzelfall-Map (twitter.com/XYEinzelfall)
> 
> Da kann man sich schön ansehen was gerade zu uns kommt!


Sind natürlich alle Menschen so. 
Jetzt habe ich dir gleich 3 Gründe für deine Frage genannt, was nun?


----------



## Seeefe (14. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Woha, nach ueber 4500 Postings in einem Thread geht es dann doch nicht nur um Flucht vor Krieg und um Leib und Leben sondern um soziale Aufstiege und Geld.
> Dann reden wir aber nicht mehr ueber politisch Verfolgte/Kriegsfluechtlinge sondern um Einwanderer und Wirtschaftsfluechtlinge.
> 
> Vor dem verschliessen ja immer wieder Einige komplett die Augen.
> ...



Das hat mit Asyl eine ganze Menge zu tun, denn ein Konflikt kann ein paar Monate dauern aber auch Jahre, politische Verfolgung sogar Jahrzehnte. 

Hat man auf einen schlag eine so große Menge von Menschen vor der Tür, muss man sich mit dem Thema Integration beschäftigen, ob man will oder nicht.

Theoretisch gesehen haben wir auch keine anderen Mechanismen als das Asylverfahren, da wir kein Einwanderungsgesetz haben. 


Nochmal, man kann die Grenzen dicht machen und alle zurückschicken, früher oder später wird sich diese Politik aber rächen, denn wir werden auf diesem Planeten nicht weniger Menschen sondern mehr.


----------



## Amon (14. März 2016)

Ich sage es nochmal.: Es gibt nach keinem Gesetz der Welt ein explizites Recht auf ein Leben in Deutschland! Da könnt ihr mit der UN Menschenrechts Charta kommen wie ihr wollt.

Edit: Leob, sind absolut keine Gründe aus einem sicherern EU Land(!) illegal nach Deutschland zu reisen. Und hast du dir die Zahlen auf der Einzelfallmap mal angesehen? Natürlich sind nicht alle so, aber hatten wir sowas schon mal in Deutschland?! Nein! Das sind die "ausgebildeten Fachkräfte" von denen unsere realitätsfremden Politiker immer sprechen! Ich will nicht dass deutsche Frauen begrapscht und vergewaltigt werden! Ich will nicht dass Kinder im Schwimmbad sexuell belästigt werden! Ich will dass Frauen und Mädchen sich in diesem Land wieder sicher fühlen und sich frei bewegen könmnen! Ich will diese Menschen mit ihrer rückständigen Kultur und ideologie nicht in diesem Land haben!


----------



## efdev (14. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Einzelfall-Map (twitter.com/XYEinzelfall)
> 
> Da kann man sich schön ansehen was gerade zu uns kommt!



Das sind zusammengezählt ungefähr 1500 Fälle wie viele Flüchtlinge sind im letzten Jahr gekommen? 
In Anbetracht wie es den Leuten geht unter welche Umständen diese zu dem Zeitpunkt leben usw. sehe ich das noch als eher wenig und ja als Einzelfälle an.
Und ich hab mir jetzt nicht jeden einzelnen Fall durchgelesen um zu überprüfen was am Ende herauskam bei Ermittlungen und ob es wirklich Flüchtlinge waren.

Aber du hast recht da müssen Massen an Umenschen kommen überall bricht Anarchie aus nirgendwo ist man mehr sicher jeder zeit könnte ich überall Vergewaltigt werden  (Gut ich weniger bin glaube nicht das Beute schema )


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. März 2016)

Der Sieg von Malu Dreyer und Winfried Kretschmann wird als Sieg von Merkels Politik in den Medien präsentiert. Ernsthaft ?
Die beiden wurden als Person wiedergewählt und nicht deren Parteipolitik.


----------



## Seeefe (14. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich sage es nochmal.: Es gibt nach keinem Gesetz der Welt ein explizites Recht auf ein Leben in Deutschland! Da könnt ihr mit der UN Menschenrechts Charta kommen wie ihr wollt.



Stimmt, hat auch niemand behauptet. 

Ich für meinen Teil kann nur die Menschen verstehen, die zu uns wollen um aus ihrem Leben noch etwas zu machen. Unter den ganzen "Flüchtlingen" gibt es natürlich genug die meinen auf unsere Kosten hier leben zu dürfen, da entzieht sich mein Verständnis auch wieder.


----------



## DerLachs (14. März 2016)

Natürlich gehen die Leute dort hin, wo die Chancen auf ein "angenehmes" Leben (wobei da jeder andere Ansprüche hat) am größten sind. Das ist vollkommen nachvollziehbar, egal ob das rechtlich gesehen in Ordnung ist oder nicht. Da ich selber nicht anders handeln würde (zumindest denke ich das), werde ich das auch nie jemandem vorwerfen können.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. März 2016)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Natürlich gehen die Leute dort hin, wo die Chancen auf ein "angenehmes" Leben (wobei da jeder andere Ansprüche hat) am größten sind. Das ist vollkommen nachvollziehbar, egal ob das rechtlich gesehen in Ordnung ist oder nicht.


Nachvollziehbar ist das schon. Würde ich auch so machen.

Aber der deutsche Staat darf dies eben nicht zulassen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. März 2016)

Viel Spaß, liebe AfD-Wähler, mit Eurer neuen Partei der Lösungen:
AfD-Wirtschaftsprogramm: Streichen, kürzen, abschaffen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## DerLachs (14. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Nachvollziehbar ist das schon. Würde ich auch so machen.
> 
> Aber der deutsche Staat darf dies eben nicht zulassen.


Klar, die Regierung muss zusehen, dass z.B. die Sozialsysteme nicht völlig kippen. Aber ehrlich gesagt hat Deutschland noch vergleichsweise viele Reserven und die Wiedervereinigung, die kein Pappenstiel war, hat man auch überlebt.

Die Frage ist ja auch, ob diese Leute einem nicht sogar (finanziell) etwas zurückgeben könnten, wenn man ihnen eine faire Chance bietet. Ich kenne einige Flüchtlinge, die etwas aus sich gemacht haben.


----------



## Amon (14. März 2016)

Vor allem werden die Jahrzehnte dem Steuerzahler auf der Tasche liegen. Glaubt einer von euch ernsthaft dass die hier irgendwann arbeiten werden und dann eure Renten bezahlen? Falls ja, hat man euch gehörig mit dem klammerbeutel gepudert. Ein "Flüchtling" kostet den Steuerzahler 450.000€. Wenn  man diesen "Flüchtling" bspw. in der Türkei in einem Lager versorgen würde, würde das einen Bruchteil kosten.


----------



## Seeefe (14. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Nachvollziehbar ist das schon. Würde ich auch so machen.
> 
> Aber der deutsche Staat darf dies eben nicht zulassen.



Da möchte ich jetzt aber mal einen begründeten Grund haben, was gegen Menschen spricht die sich in Deutschland etwas aufbauen wollen. 

Das gegen Menschen vorgegangen werden muss die unser Sozialsystem nur ausnutzen wollen, ich denke da sind wir ja einer Meinung.




			
				Amon schrieb:
			
		

> Vor allem werden die Jahrzehnte dem Steuerzahler auf der Tasche liegen. Glaubt einer von euch ernsthaft dass die hier irgendwann arbeiten werden und dann eure Renten bezahlen?



Schon mal die Bevölkerungspyramide unseres Staates angeschaut? Auf längere Sicht gesehen wird das jetzige Rentensystem so oder so nicht mehr funktionieren...ob mit oder ohne Flüchtlinge.


----------



## efdev (14. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Vor allem werden die Jahrzehnte dem Steuerzahler auf der Tasche liegen. Glaubt einer von euch ernsthaft dass die hier irgendwann arbeiten werden und dann eure Renten bezahlen? Falls ja, hat man euch gehörig mit dem klammerbeutel gepudert. Ein "Flüchtling" kostet den Steuerzahler 450.000€. Wenn  man diesen "Flüchtling" bspw. in der Türkei in einem Lager versorgen würde, würde das einen Bruchteil kosten.



Was glaubst du haben die Menschen eigentlich gemacht bevor die hier her unterwegs waren? Ein Sozialsystem wie hier gab es da nicht also Eierschauckeln war da schon einmal nicht drin.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (14. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, liebe AfD-Wähler, mit Eurer neuen Partei der Lösungen:
> AfD-Wirtschaftsprogramm: Streichen, kürzen, abschaffen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


1. Es wurde nicht von der AfD bestätigt.

2. Wenn ich schon die "neutrale" Überschrift lese wird mir schlecht.

3. Der Artikel ist überhaupt nicht darauf ausgerichtet die AfD schlecht zu machen.  


Wie gesagt abwarten bis die AfD sich dazu äußert.


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie Spaß, liebe AfD-Wähler, mit Eurer neuen Partei der Lösungen:
> AfD-Wirtschaftsprogramm: Streichen, kürzen, abschaffen - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Ja, ist mir gestern schon aufgefallen. Die sozial Schwachen, die die AfD vermehrt gewählt haben, müssten aufgrund des Programmentwurfs ein erstes Interesse daran haben, dass die AfD keine große Macht bekommt, denn sie wären die ersten Verlierer. Die AfD ist für den Sozialstaat eine größere Bedrohung als die Flüchtlinge.


----------



## Amon (14. März 2016)

Wenn ich sehe wer diesen Artikel bringt erübrigt sich eigentlich jeder Kommentar. Die "Blöd Zeitung" für linke Intellektuelle ist für ihr AfD bashing hinlänglich bekannt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. März 2016)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Wie gesagt abwarten bis die AfD sich dazu äußert.


Das erste Programm wird ja eh erst am 30. April beschlossen und bis dahin kann sich auch jedes Parteimitglied einbringen. Daher auch die Widersprüche die eben bei einer "buntgemischten" Partei unter den Mitgliedern vorhanden sind.
Erst wenn dann auf dem Parteitag darüber abgestimmt wurde wissen wir mehr.


----------



## efdev (14. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ja, ist mir gestern schon aufgefallen. Die sozial Schwachen, die die AfD vermehrt gewählt haben, müssten aufgrund des Programmentwurfs ein erstes Interesse daran haben, dass die AfD keine große Macht bekommt, denn sie wären die ersten Verlierer. Die AfD ist für den Sozialstaat eine größere Bedrohung als die Flüchtlinge.



Wenn das Programm nur im Ansatz so wird wie bisher bekannt ist wahrscheinlich, aber dank dem Bekannt werden können sich alle jetzt darüber empören und die AfD weiß was ankommt und was nicht klingt irgendwie nach Strategie


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> ... Ein "Flüchtling" kostet den Steuerzahler 450.000€. ....


Aha, 37 Jahre 1000,-€ im Monat? Ich glaube, Du rechnest noch in Ostmark?

Eine kurze Weiterbildung der Flüchtinge ist billiger, als ein Kind 20 Jahre
durch Schule und Ausbildung zu schicken. Volkswirtschaftlich sind Flüchtlinge
sehr billig und effektiv. Die Frage ist dagegen, was man mit den jenen Menschen 
machen soll, die trotz Geburt in Deutschland keine Arbeit finden. Warum aus-
gerechnet die die AfD gewählt haben, obwohl die AfD z.B. die Arbeitslosen-
versicherung abschaffen will, ist mir ein Rätsel.


----------



## Seeefe (14. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Ein "Flüchtling" kostet den Steuerzahler 450.000€.



Habe ich grad wohl überflogen. Diese Zahl ist absoluter, wirklich absoluter Blödsinn. 

Die letzte Schätzung die ich gelesen habe lag bei 50.000.000.000 Euro für die kommenden zwei Jahre, würde bei 1,5 Millionen Flüchtlinge etwa. 34.000€ machen. 

IW-Prognose: Fluchtlinge kosten Staat 5  Milliarden Euro - DIE WELT


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Wenn ich sehe wer diesen Artikel bringt erübrigt sich eigentlich jeder Kommentar. Die "Blöd Zeitung" für linke Intellektuelle ist für ihr AfD bashing hinlänglich bekannt.



Dann nimm halt "Die Zeit". Oder ist die auch nicht gut genug? AfD-Parteiprogramm: Mehr Polizei, mehr Waffen, mehr Schadstoffe | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## efdev (14. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum aus-
> gerechnet die die AfD gewählt haben, obwohl die AfD z.B. die Arbeitslosen-
> versicherung abschaffen will, ist mir ein Rätsel.



Weil wahrscheinlich kein Schwein das bisher bekannte durchgelesen hat und bis April die AfD im Grunde Programmlos ist 

@Bester_Nick das war das vom Spiegel sogar Neutraler geschrieben


----------



## Pu244 (14. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Vor allem werden die Jahrzehnte dem Steuerzahler auf der Tasche liegen. Glaubt einer von euch ernsthaft dass die hier irgendwann arbeiten werden und dann eure Renten bezahlen? Falls ja, hat man euch gehörig mit dem klammerbeutel gepudert. Ein "Flüchtling" kostet den Steuerzahler 450.000€. Wenn  man diesen "Flüchtling" bspw. in der Türkei in einem Lager versorgen würde, würde das einen Bruchteil kosten.



Naja,
gehen wir mal von 1000€/Mon Sozialhilfe aus, damit wäre man bei 37,5 Jahren. 

Deine Annahme krankt an drei Punkten:
1: gehst du davon aus das wir alle arbeitslosen Flüchtlinge bis in alle Ewigkeit behalten. Tatsache ist das man nach dem Kosovokrieg die Leute großteils wieder nach hause geschickt hat, das wird wieder geschehen.
2: Die Arbeitsmoral der Ausländer ist teilweise doch erheblich höher als die der Deutschen. Kloputzen und Obstpflücken für den Mindestlohn ist jedenfalls nicht unbedingt die Sache der Deutschen (meine ehrlicherweise auch nicht).
3: Um hier dauerhaft bleiben zu können braucht man einen Job (jedenfalls wurde das so geändert). Von daher werden sich viele von sich aus um Arbeit bemühen.

Es wird ein paar Jahre dauern, aber zu behaupten die lägen uns alle auf der Tasche ist einfach nur dämlich, du solltest dir den Satz aus deiner Signatur zu Herzen nehmen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aha, 37 Jahre 1000,-€ im Monat? Ich glaube, Du rechnest noch in Ostmark?
> 
> Eine kurze Weiterbildung der Flüchtinge ist billiger, als ein Kind 20 Jahre
> durch Schule und Ausbildung zu schicken. Volkswirtschaftlich sind Flüchtlinge
> ...


Laut Statistiken sind viele Flüchtlinge Analphabeten. Die können teilweise also nicht mal ihre eigene Sprache lesen und schreiben, wie sollen die da Deutsch lernen ?


----------



## Woohoo (14. März 2016)

Neben der finanziellen Belastung für ein Land sind auch gesellschaftliche Veränderung nicht zu vernachlässigen. Ein wie von den Grünen getätigte Aussage "Deutschland wird wieder religiöser" begrüße ich nicht.


----------



## Verminaard (14. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Das sind zusammengezählt ungefähr 1500 Fälle wie viele Flüchtlinge sind im letzten Jahr gekommen?


Solang man nicht das Opfer oder Umfeld von dem Opfer ist, laesst sich das leicht relativieren.
Seltsamerweise  scheint die moralische Verpflichtung den Opfern solcher Uebergriffe  weit aus weniger ausgepraegt zu sein, als gegenueber den Einwanderern.
Ich  moechte weder mich, noch meine Frau oder sonst wem in meinem Umfeld als  Opfer sehen. Mag egoistisch sein, ist mir in dem Moment herzlich egal.
Man muss nicht als Hilfeempfaenger auch noch in die Hand beissen die einem fuettert!


efdev schrieb:


> Aber du hast recht da müssen Massen an Umenschen  kommen überall bricht Anarchie aus nirgendwo ist man mehr sicher jeder  zeit könnte ich überall Vergewaltigt werden  (Gut ich weniger bin glaube nicht das Beute schema )


Jetzt wo das das erwaehnst. Nach den Wahlerfolgen der AfD gibt es noch  immer keine großflaechigen Ausschreitungen, massive Gewalt gegen Fremde,  Flaechenbraende in Viertel mit Migrationsbevoelkerung, keine Massen die  in braunen Uniformen marschieren etc etc etc.
Merkst was? 



Computer  sagt Nein schrieb:


> Der Sieg von Malu Dreyer und Winfried Kretschmann  wird als Sieg von Merkels Politik in den Medien präsentiert. Ernsthaft ?
> Die beiden wurden als Person wiedergewählt und nicht deren Parteipolitik.



Ja natuerlich ist die Politik Merkels daran beteiligt. Es kam ja  auch die Aussage, das 2/3tel ja mit der Fluechtlingspolitik zufrieden  sind und nicht AfD gewaehlt haben.
Ist immer eine Standpunktsache.  Frei nach Pispers: und wenn die Meute vor ihr steht, dreht sie sich um  und sagt, es stehen doch alle hinter mir und meinen Entscheidungen!




Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich für meinen Teil kann nur die Menschen verstehen, die zu uns wollen  um aus ihrem Leben noch etwas zu machen. Unter den ganzen "Flüchtlingen"  gibt es natürlich genug die meinen auf unsere Kosten hier leben zu  dürfen, da entzieht sich mein Verständnis auch wieder.


Natuerlich hat man Verstaendniss fuer solche Entscheidungen der  Fliehenden. Hab ich doch auch immer wieder gesagt, ich wuerde  hoechstwahrscheinlich aehnlich handeln. Vor allem bei den  Erfolgsaussichten.
Da ist aber die deutsche Politik gefragt. Es  muessen dann fuer solche Situationen Mechanismen geschaffen werden. Und  das besser gestern als nach 2017!



efdev schrieb:


> Wenn das Programm nur im Ansatz so wird wie bisher bekannt ist wahrscheinlich, aber dank dem Bekannt werden können sich alle jetzt darüber empören und die AfD weiß was ankommt und was nicht klingt irgendwie nach Strategie


Das Programm der AfD wird sich mit den der anderen Parteien messen lassen muessen.
Das Ergebniss kann aber in alle Richtungen ausfallen.
Bin mal gespannt wer aller fuer einen fairen Vergleich ist, oder obs wieder nur ein stumpfes Bashing bleibt.
Immerhin gibt es noch mehr Wahlen dieses Jahr.


----------



## DerLachs (14. März 2016)

Ist es ein erwiesener Fakt, dass die AfD-Wähler vergleichsweise häufig Hartz IV beziehen? Oder ist das ein Klischee? Im Radio habe ich gehört, dass zumindest in Sachsen-Anhalt die AfD-Wähler aus allen möglichen Bevölkerungsschichten kommen.


----------



## DerLachs (14. März 2016)

Doppelpost


----------



## Bester_Nick (14. März 2016)

Das dürfte hier stehen -> Wahl in Sachsen-Anhalt 2016: Wie die AfD punktete - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## efdev (14. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Solang man nicht das Opfer oder Umfeld von dem Opfer ist, laesst sich das leicht relativieren.
> Seltsamerweise  scheint die moralische Verpflichtung den Opfern solcher Uebergriffe  weit aus weniger ausgepraegt zu sein, als gegenueber den Einwanderern.
> Ich  moechte weder mich, noch meine Frau oder sonst wem in meinem Umfeld als  Opfer sehen. Mag egoistisch sein, ist mir in dem Moment herzlich egal.
> Man muss nicht als Hilfeempfaenger auch noch in die Hand beissen die einem fuettert!



Klar sind die Fälle schrecklich und sollten möglichst vermieden werden und sollten am besten niemals Passieren das ist aber ein Wunschtraum auch ohne Flüchtlinge passiert so etwas hier aber wir können doch nicht 1500 Fälle 500000 anderen anheften 
Was ist denn Überhaupt der Grund für diese "Überfälle" (mir fällt kein passendes Wort ein um alles unter einen Topf zu bringen) irgendwoher muss das doch kommen sind es die Gelegenheiten, weil quasi keine Polizei merklich vorhanden ist? Oder haben die Leute einfach nen Knacks das kann man bestimmt auch erkennen.


----------



## Amon (14. März 2016)

> 1: gehst du davon aus das wir alle arbeitslosen Flüchtlinge bis in alle  Ewigkeit behalten. Tatsache ist das man nach dem Kosovokrieg die Leute  großteils wieder nach hause geschickt hat, das wird wieder geschehen.



Erzähle das bitte den ca. 70.000 abgelehnten Asylbewerbern allein hier in NRW! Von denen wurde bis jetzt nur ein Bruchteil (ca. 3000) wieder nach Hause geschickt! Und mit deinen 1000€ Sozialhilfe kommst du auch nicht hin. Ich habe Bescheide gesehen auf denen Summen von über 3500€(!) standen, wohlgemerkt für nichtstun! Die in den Asyl-Unterkünften kassieren alleine 640€ Taschengeld im Monat! Hast du 640€ Taschengeld im Monat. Also ich habe das nicht und ich gehe im Monat über 200 Stunden arbeiten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2016)

> Vor allem werden die Jahrzehnte dem Steuerzahler auf der Tasche liegen.


Davon haben wir schon genug auch ohne so etwas zu erwähnen. Schwarze Schafe gibt es in jeder Bevölkerungsschicht und von daher auch unter den Flüchtlingen aber die Masse wird sicherlich gern für das eigenverantwortliche Leben sorgen wollen


----------



## efdev (14. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Erzähle das bitte den ca. 70.000 abgelehnten Asylbewerbern allein hier in NRW! Von denen wurde bis jetzt nur ein Bruchteil (ca. 3000) wieder nach Hause geschickt! Und mit deinen 1000€ Sozialhilfe kommst du auch nicht hin. Ich habe Bescheide gesehen auf denen Summen von über 3500€(!) standen, wohlgemerkt für nichtstun! Die in den Asyl-Unterkünften kassieren alleine 640€ Taschengeld im Monat! Hast du 640€ Taschengeld im Monat. Also ich habe das nicht und ich gehe im Monat über 200 Stunden arbeiten.



Sollen die in der Zeit wo die nichts machen DÜRFEN von Luft und Liebe leben?  
Das mit den Abgelehnten die Heim geschickte werden sollen wird doch gerade angegangen angeblich wird mit den Herkunftsländern verhandelt.
Liest du den Thread überhaupt oder schreibst du nur hier rein?


----------



## Amon (14. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Sollen die in der Zeit wo die nichts machen DÜRFEN von Luft und Liebe leben?
> Das mit den Abgelehnten die Heim geschickte werden sollen wird doch gerade angegangen angeblich wird mit den Herkunftsländern verhandelt.
> Liest du den Thread überhaupt oder schreibst du nur hier rein?



Internierung, Versogung mit Nahrung, Kleidung und Medikamenten ist ausreichend. Kein Taschengeld und keine Sozialleistungen! Kein Kontakt zur einheimischen Bevölkerung! Erstens können die dann nix mehr anstellen und zweitens können die dann auch nicht mehr abhauen wenn sie abgschoben werden sollen. Außerdem ist diese Zahl noch von 2014, also weit vor dieser sogenannten Flüchtlingskrise! Jetzt ist die wahrscheinlich weit höher, also komm mir nicht mit diesen verhandlungen von denen ich natürlich weiss.


----------



## DerLachs (14. März 2016)

640 Euro Taschengeld...wer soll dir diesen Schmarrn eigentlich glauben? Und jetzt komm mir nicht mit "ich habe das doch selber gesehen du gutmensch" oder ähnlichem Müll. Ich habe öfters mit diesem Sektor zu tun und kann dir versichern, dass dort niemand pro Kopf 640 Euro Taschengeld kriegt.
Und die Leute komplett wegsperren ist natürlich die Lösung. Dazu deine Signatur und man hat Realsatire auf höchstem Niveau.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2016)

Nur wegen Minderheiten willst du also die Flüchtlinge in Lagern konzentrieren? Ich bin zwar auch nicht jemand der Refugees welcome ruft aber man sollte die Menschenrechte und Würde wahren nur bei Straftaten muss knallhart durchgegriffen werden


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> ....Kein Kontakt zur einheimischen Bevölkerung!....


Zum Glück hast Du politisch, abgesehen von Deiner Wahlstimme, keine weiteren Optionen der Entscheidung. Auch Dir rate ich als Lektüre die Menschenrechte:
Die UN-Menschenrechtscharta › Allgemeine Erklarung der Menschenrechte


----------



## Nightslaver (14. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> *Nur wegen Minderheiten willst du also Konzentrationslager aufmachen?* Ich bin zwar auch nicht jemand der Refugees welcome ruft aber man sollte die Menschenrechte und Würde wahren nur bei Straftaten muss knallhart durchgegriffen werden



Sorry, aber mit einem "Konzentrationslager" hat das noch herzlich wenig zu tun, oder hat er irgendwo geschrieben das sie in diesen Lagern durch Arbeit umgebracht, oder vergast werden sollen?
Wenn dann kann man maximal sagen das dies nach seiner Beschreibung Lager wären die ehr einem Gefängnis gleichen würden, aber sicher keinem Konzentrationslager.
Naja, aber ist ja nicht neu, nationalsozialistische Schlagwörter werden heute ja oft absolut inflationär falsch verwendet...



> Der Begriff *Konzentrationslager* steht seit der Zeit des Nationalsozialismus für die Arbeits- und Vernichtungslager des NS-Regimes.
> 
> Quelle: Konzentrationslager – Wikipedia


----------



## Leob12 (14. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Edit: Leob, sind absolut keine Gründe aus einem sicherern EU Land(!) illegal nach Deutschland zu reisen. Und hast du dir die Zahlen auf der Einzelfallmap mal angesehen? Natürlich sind nicht alle so, aber hatten wir sowas schon mal in Deutschland?! Nein! Das sind die "ausgebildeten Fachkräfte" von denen unsere realitätsfremden Politiker immer sprechen! Ich will nicht dass deutsche Frauen begrapscht und vergewaltigt werden! Ich will nicht dass Kinder im Schwimmbad sexuell belästigt werden! Ich will dass Frauen und Mädchen sich in diesem Land wieder sicher fühlen und sich frei bewegen könmnen! Ich will diese Menschen mit ihrer rückständigen Kultur und ideologie nicht in diesem Land haben!



Du hast nach Gründen gefragt, wieso man aus Griechenland flüchten sollte. Ich habe dir 3 genannt. Du hast dich nicht präziser ausgedrückt, und komm mir jetzt nicht mit "aber ich habs so nicht gemeint!" Drück dich einfach besser aus, ich hätte dir auch ganz banale Gründe wie schöneres Wetter in Deutschland oder besseres Essen nennen können. 
Hier nochmal deine Aufforderung, dir einen guten Grund zu nennen. 


Amon schrieb:


> Natürlich war ich noch nicht in dieser Lage und es ist auch sehr unwahrscheinlich dass ich in eine solche Lage komme. Willst du wieder Äpfel und Birnen vergleichen? Nenne mir nur einen guten Grund warum man aus Griechenland fliehen sollte? Einer reicht mir.



Deutsche Frauen werden aber auch jetzt schon begrapscht, nur interessiert es da keinen, da es keine bösen Ausländer sind. Vorher konnten sich Frauen nicht weniger frei bewegen. Vorher gab es genauso Vergewaltigungen und sexuelle Belästigung. Da regst du dich aber nicht auf, sondern nur, wenn es um Ausländer geht. 
Und schon wieder pauschalierst du wo es nur geht. Sind Deutsche etwa auch rückständig, wenn ein paar Deutsche Frauen vergewaltigen? Nein, wieso machst du es dann nicht konsequent? Oder noch besser, denk mal differenzierter darüber nach. Ich weiß, ist unbequemer als irgendwelche Parolen nachzuplappern, die auf jeder Pegida/AfD-Demo skandiert werden.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. März 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Deutsche Frauen werden aber auch jetzt schon begrapscht, nur interessiert es da keinen, da es keine bösen Ausländer sind. Vorher konnten sich Frauen nicht weniger frei bewegen. Vorher gab es genauso Vergewaltigungen und sexuelle Belästigung. Da regst du dich aber nicht auf, sondern nur, wenn es um Ausländer geht.
> Und schon wieder pauschalierst du wo es nur geht. Sind Deutsche etwa auch rückständig, wenn ein paar Deutsche Frauen vergewaltigen? Nein, wieso machst du es dann nicht konsequent? Oder noch besser, denk mal differenzierter darüber nach. Ich weiß, ist unbequemer als irgendwelche Parolen nachzuplappern, die auf jeder Pegida/AfD-Demo skandiert werden.


Wie wär es mal wenn man mit der ständigen Relativierung von Flüchtlingskriminalität aufhört ?


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Viel Spaß, liebe AfD-Wähler, mit Eurer neuen Partei der Lösungen:
> AfD-Wirtschaftsprogramm: Streichen, kürzen, abschaffen - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Liest sich alles nicht gut.
Vor allem die Klimawandelleugmer scheinen da groß drin zu sitzen.
Und natürlich die ganzen Wirtschftahörige, die alles für die Großkonzerne machen.



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Wie gesagt abwarten bis die AfD sich dazu äußert.



Werden sie nie.
Ist immer so bei Politikern und Parteien.
Die CDU wollte mal eine Erklärung abgeben, was vor 5 Jahren in die Hose gegangen ist, dass sie das Stammland BW verloren haben.
Auf die Erklärung warte ich bis heute.



Amon schrieb:


> Internierung, Versogung mit Nahrung, Kleidung und Medikamenten ist ausreichend. Kein Taschengeld und keine Sozialleistungen! Kein Kontakt zur einheimischen Bevölkerung!



Hört sich stark nach einem abgeschotteten Gefängnis an.
Müssen die erst noch gebaut werden? Sicher, oder?
Wer soll die "Gefangenen" denn bewachen?


----------



## efdev (14. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wie wär es mal wenn man mit der ständigen Relativierung von Flüchtlingskriminalität aufhört ?



Man muss aber auch nicht so tun als Gäbe es solche Vorfälle erst durch Flüchtlinge.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wie wär es mal wenn man mit der ständigen Relativierung von Flüchtlingskriminalität aufhört ?



Wie wäre es, wenn du es endlich mal beim korrekten Namen nennst?
Kriminalität. Ganz einfach. Unabhängig von Herkunft, Glauben, sexuelle Orientierung, Alter und Geschlecht.


----------



## Leob12 (14. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Liest sich alles nicht gut.
> Vor allem die Klimawandelleugmer scheinen da groß drin zu sitzen.
> Und natürlich die ganzen Wirtschftahörige, die alles für die Großkonzerne machen.


Und genau die kleinen Leute glauben, dass die Rechtspopulisten ihre Vertreter wären. Ist halt einfach nur ironisch...
Dazu braucht man sich nur deren Programm ansehen. 

Nur das Problem, wenn sie mal an der Macht sind: Die Generationen danach können es wieder ausbügeln. Da wird dann nämlich überall gekürzt. Bei der Bildung, bei der Gesundheit, bei den Beihilfen, ergo trifft es dann auch jene Menschen, die selbst AfD wählen und nicht zu den Besserverdienern zählen, sprich die Beihilfen selbst benötigen.


----------



## Pu244 (14. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Erzähle das bitte den ca. 70.000 abgelehnten Asylbewerbern allein hier in NRW! Von denen wurde bis jetzt nur ein Bruchteil (ca. 3000) wieder nach Hause geschickt! Und mit deinen 1000€ Sozialhilfe kommst du auch nicht hin. Ich habe Bescheide gesehen auf denen Summen von über 3500€(!) standen, wohlgemerkt für nichtstun! Die in den Asyl-Unterkünften kassieren alleine 640€ Taschengeld im Monat! Hast du 640€ Taschengeld im Monat. Also ich habe das nicht und ich gehe im Monat über 200 Stunden arbeiten.



Klar, für eine Einzelperson 3000€, ich vermute mal das damit eine Großfamilie incl Wohnung gemeint ist. Wenn du dich ein wenig damit beschäftigst hast dann wüßtest du das die in den Unterkünften 143€ Taschengeld bekommen, sofern sie anerkannt sind und dort Vollverpflegung angeboten wird. Wenn sie nicht verpflegt werden stehen ihnen die Hartz 4 Sätze zur Verfügung. Von 640€ Taschengeld kann nun keine Rede sein, es sei denn du rechnest wirklich noch in Ostmark.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, aber mit einem "Konzentrationslager" hat das noch herzlich wenig zu tun, oder hat er irgendwo geschrieben das sie in diesen Lagern durch Arbeit umgebracht, oder vergast werden sollen?
> Wenn dann kann man maximal sagen das dies nach seiner Beschreibung Lager wären die ehr einem Gefängnis gleichen würden, aber sicher keinem Konzentrationslager.
> Naja, aber ist ja nicht neu, nationalsozialistische Schlagwörter werden heute ja oft absolut inflationär falsch verwendet...


Damit dein Gemüt zur Ruhe kommt habe ich es mal abgeändert


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Und genau die kleinen Leute glauben, dass die Rechtspopulisten ihre Vertreter wären. Ist halt einfach nur ironisch...



Deswegen, lass sie mal Regierungsverantwortung haben.
Die Linken, die auf Länderebene Regierungsverantwortung haben, wissen, dass sie keine Luftnummern abblasen können, die machen das, was man eben so machen muss.
Die Frage ist nun, kann die AFD das auch? Kann sie trennen?
Oder schafft sie demnächst angelsächsische Spracheinflüsse in Deutschland ab?


----------



## Amon (14. März 2016)

> Deutsche Frauen werden aber auch jetzt schon begrapscht, nur  interessiert es da keinen, da es keine bösen Ausländer sind. Vorher  konnten sich Frauen nicht weniger frei bewegen. Vorher gab es genauso  Vergewaltigungen und sexuelle Belästigung. Da regst du dich aber nicht  auf, sondern nur, wenn es um Ausländer geht.



Jaja, jeder deustche Mann ist ein potentieller Vergewaltiger, hör mir doch auf! Dass die aus einem Kulturkreis kommen in dem Frauen nichts wert sind ist dir schon klar? Ach nee! Da wurde ja letztens irgendwo beschlossen dass Frauen so eine Art Säugetier sind und deswegen auch die Rechte eines Säugetieres haben sollten. Is doch schön, können die jetzt die Frauen mit Eseln gleichsetzen die kann man reiten! Der großteil von denen hat keinen Respekt vor unserer Gesellschaft, unserer Kultur, und unsere gesetze interessieren die einen Scheiß! So lange die Polizei nicht mal auf die einknüppelt wenn sie mal wieder bespuckt un beleidigt wird werden die ihr verhalten nicht ändern. Die haben kein Interesse an Integration! Multikulti ist tot! Und erst wenn dann mal die "richtige Tochter" von enem von denen durchgenommen wurde werden vielleicht einige wach werden.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Der großteil von denen hat keinen Respekt vor unserer Gesellschaft, unserer Kultur, und unsere gesetze interessieren die einen Scheiß!



Der Großteil respektiert unsere Gesellschaft, unsere Kultur und unsere Gesetze.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> ...Multikulti ist tot! ....


Komisch, dass sehen alle bedeutenden international tätigen Firmen ganz anders. 
In denen arbeiten natürlich keine Rechtsextremen, weil sie nicht zu integrieren sind.



Threshold schrieb:


> Der Großteil respektiert unsere Gesellschaft, unsere Kultur und unsere Gesetze.


So wie ich das interpretiere, spielt er auf Rechtsextreme an, die weder unsere 
Gesellschaft, noch unsere Kultur geschweige unsere Gesetze anerkennen.


----------



## Leob12 (14. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Deswegen, lass sie mal Regierungsverantwortung haben.
> Die Linken, die auf Länderebene Regierungsverantwortung haben, wissen, dass sie keine Luftnummern abblasen können, die machen das, was man eben so machen muss.
> Die Frage ist nun, kann die AFD das auch? Kann sie trennen
> Oder schafft sie demnächst angelsächsische Spracheinflüsse in Deutschland ab?



Regierungsverantwortung? Tja, das Problem sind die Jahre danach, denn da muss dann alles wieder ausgebessert werden. 
Beispiel Österreich, unsere Schwarz/Blaue-Regierung (Schwarz = Volkspartei, Blau = Freiheitliche, oder Rechtspopulisten) hat für eine Verdoppelung der Jugendarbeitslosigkeit gesorgt, haben Staatseigentum privatisiert, und heute sitzen Politiker noch immer in Untersuchungsausschüssen, um den ganzen Korruptionssumpf trocken zu legen. Und es gab auch schon sehr viele Verurteilungen von Politikern oder Profiteuren deswegen.



Amon schrieb:


> Jaja, jeder deustche Mann ist ein potentieller Vergewaltiger, hör mir doch auf! Dass die aus einem Kulturkreis kommen in dem Frauen nichts wert sind ist dir schon klar? Ach nee! Da wurde ja letztens irgendwo beschlossen dass Frauen so eine Art Säugetier sind und deswegen auch die Rechte eines Säugetieres haben sollten. Is doch schön, können die jetzt die Frauen mit Eseln gleichsetzen die kann man reiten! Der großteil von denen hat keinen Respekt vor unserer Gesellschaft, unserer Kultur, und unsere gesetze interessieren die einen Scheiß! So lange die Polizei nicht mal auf die einknüppelt wenn sie mal wieder bespuckt un beleidigt wird werden die ihr verhalten nicht ändern. Die haben kein Interesse an Integration! Multikulti ist tot! Und erst wenn dann mal die "richtige Tochter" von enem von denen durchgenommen wurde werden vielleicht einige wach werden.



Schön dass du dein Defizit bei der Präzisierung von Fragestellungen anscheinend eingesehen hast. 
Der Großteil? Das kannst du sicher belegen oder? Eine derartige Pauschalierung gegen AfD-Wähler wäre natürlich unerhört. Schön diese Doppelmoral. 

Beleidigen, dann niederknüppeln? Du bist ja weitaus fortschrittlicher als ich gedacht habe (das war Ironie). 
Allein wie widerlich du schon schreibst zeugt davon, dass es dir nur um deine Abneigung (ein anderes Wort will ich nicht schreiben, obwohl...) gegen Muslime geht. Sag es doch offen, dann wirst du mal wieder gesperrt. Durchgenommen werden, wow, ist das dein ganzer Wortschatz?


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> In denen arbeiten natürlich keine Rechtsextremen, weil sie nicht zu integrieren sind.



Leute mit rechtem Gedankengut werden irgendwann mal entlarvt, bzw. entlarven sich selbst, durch Ausdrücke in Foren, Blogs, oder sonst wo und fliegen dann raus.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Beispiel Österreich, unsere Schwarz/Blaue-Regierung (Schwarz = Volkspartei, Blau = Freiheitliche, oder Rechtspopulisten) hat für eine Verdoppelung der Jugendarbeitslosigkeit gesorgt,



Wie schafft man das denn?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Leute mit rechtem Gedankengut werden irgendwann mal entlarvt, bzw. entlarven sich selbst, durch Ausdrücke in Foren, Blogs, oder sonst wo und fliegen dann raus.


Es reicht eine rassistische Bemerkung und der entsprechende Seppelkopf wird zur  Personalabteilung zitiert. Nicht zu integieren, diese verbohrten Gartenzwerge .... 

Und dann haben sie Angst, ihren nicht vorhandenen Job wegen Analphabeten zu verlieren. Aber die AfD wird das regeln, entfall der Arbeitslosenversicherung,
streichen von Hartz IV bei Arbeitsfähigen, dafür gibt es als Ausgleich einen Hinflug vonhin auch immer. Warten wir ab, bis das Programm fertig ist. Aber es wird
lustig werden, wenn die Wähler hinterher mitbekommen, dass sie ihre Schlächter gewählt haben


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2016)

Ja, die ganzen rechten Hartzer werden sich schwer wunderen, wenn die AFD Sozialleistungen streichen.
Wenn dann selbst das Abendbier unbezahlbar wird.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es reicht eine rassistische Bemerkung und der entsprechende Seppelkopf wird zur  Personalabteilung zitiert. Nicht zu integieren, diese verbohrten Gartenzwerge ....


Das sagen diese "verbohrten Gartenzwerge" aber auch über Ausländer generell...


----------



## Amon (14. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Komisch, dass sehen alle bedeutenden international tätigen Firmen ganz anders.
> In denen arbeiten natürlich keine Rechtsextremen, weil sie nicht zu integrieren sind.



Sieben Festnahmen bei Randale in Notunterkunft
POL-UL: (GP) Goppingen - aus Gaststatte geflogen / Sicherheitspersonal attackiert | Pressemitteilung Polizeiprasidium Ulm
POL-HA: Tatlicher Angriff auf Busfahrer in Hohenlimburg | Pressemitteilung Polizei Hagen
Diskriminierung im Namen Allahs - Uni schliesst Gebetsraum

Multikulti funktioniert ja wunderbar


----------



## Leob12 (14. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Leute mit rechtem Gedankengut werden irgendwann mal entlarvt, bzw. entlarven sich selbst, durch Ausdrücke in Foren, Blogs, oder sonst wo und fliegen dann raus.
> 
> Wie schafft man das denn?



Keine Ahnung, müsste ich recherchieren wie das genau zustande kam, das war noch großteils bevor ich mich für Politik interessierte. (2000-2006). 
Nur ein paar Beispiele was diese Politiker so großartig vollbracht haben: 
Terminal Tower (Linz) – Wikipedia
Tetron-Affare – Wikipedia
Telekom-Affare – Wikipedia
Hypo Alpe Adria – Wikipedia

Und ja, Wikipediaartikel, der Übersicht halber. 

Und hier noch die Statistiken zur Arbeitslosigkeit (Seite 4, Abbildung 6) 
http://www.wifo.ac.at/jart/prj3/wif...ublikationsid=25653&mime_type=application/pdf


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2016)

Ach so, und das trifft also nur bei Ausländern zu?
Ich kann mich noch an ein paar Randalierer erinnern, die letztes Jahr am Vatertag ein Bierzelt halb zerlegt haben, weil sie besoffen waren und Streit suchten.
Waren alles hellhäutige Typen mit überwiegend blonden Haaren und lallendem Hochdeutsch,



Leob12 schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung, müsste ich recherchieren wie das genau zustande kam, das war noch großteils bevor ich mich für Politik interessierte. (2000-2006).
> Nur ein paar Beispiele was diese Politiker so großartig vollbracht haben:
> Terminal Tower (Linz) – Wikipedia
> Tetron-Affare – Wikipedia
> ...



Danke für die Links. Muss ich mir mal durchlesen, sowas interessiert mich sehr, da ich direkt eingebunden bin, was Ausbildung angeht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> ... Multikulti funktioniert ja wunderbar  ...


Richtig: CERN
Wissenschaftler am CERN: mehr als 8000 aus 85 Nationen

Geh mal in die Kantine bei VW und mach eine rassistische Bemerkung. Versuch es einfach mal. 
Was passieren wird, ist Dir hoffentlich klar, also mach es natürlich nicht.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Richtig: CERN
> Wissenschaftler am CERN: mehr als 8000 aus 85 Nationen



Musst du nicht mal.
Schau dir einen normalen mittelständigen Betrieb an -- wie meiner als Beispiel -- da arbeiten Leute aus unterschiedlichen Nationen. Klar, überwiegend Deutsche, aber eben auch andere Nationen.
Probleme gibt es nicht. Man kommt miteinander klar und jeder wird respektiert.
Würde einer aus dem Rahmen fallen -- wie auch immer -- wird er sowieso nicht lange im Betrieb bleiben können.


----------



## Ruptet (14. März 2016)

...schließt du von Unternehmen auf Staaten ?


----------



## efdev (14. März 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> ...schließt du von Unternehmen auf Staaten ?



Klar wer es schafft zusammen zu Arbeiten wird doch wohl auch nebeneinander Leben können oder sind wir so Unfähig?


----------



## Amon (14. März 2016)

Leob, ich habe keine Probleme mit Muslimen, ich habe sehr viele muslimische Arbeitskollegen mit denen ich sehr gut klar komme. Ich habe ein Problem mit dieser rückständigen Auslegung des Islam die jetzt durch diese "Flüchtlinge" hier in dieses Land kommt und von diesen ganzen Gutmensch-Deppen auch noch hofiert wird. Das sehen meine muslimischen Kollegen übrigens genau so. Sind die jetzt auch alle Nazis? Nazis mit Migrationshintergrund hätte ja auch mal was.  Ich kenne viele Ausländer die genau so denken, habe mich letzt noch mit einem unterhalten der mir sagte "Ich bin nicht vor diesem ganzen Dreck geflohen nur um zuzusehen wie er jetzt hier her kommt. Ich habe keine Lust nochmal zu fliehen." Ich habe nixhts gegen Zuwanderung, aber sie muss kontrolliert erfolgen.  Ich habe nichts dagegen wenn man hier in Deutschland wirklichen Kriegsflüchtlingen Schutz gewährt, aber diese Wirtschaftflüchtlinge will ich hier nicht haben. Ich habe auch nichts dagegen wenn Deutschland und die EU Geld in die Hand nimmt um den geflüchteten Menschen vor Ort zu helfen. Das ist sogar sinnvoller als zu versuchen die halbe Welt hier in Deutschland aufzunehemen so wie es jetzt gerade passiert.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> ...schließt du von Unternehmen auf Staaten ?



Ich gehe von Menschen aus, du nicht?



Amon schrieb:


> Leob, ich habe keine Probleme mit Muslimen, ich habe sehr viele muslimische Arbeitskollegen mit denen ich sehr gut klar komme. Ich habe ein Problem mit dieser rückständigen Auslegung des Islam die jetzt durch diese "Flüchtlinge" hier in dieses Land kommt und von diesen ganzen Gutmensch-Deppen auch noch hofiert wird. Das sehen meine muslimischen Kollegen übrigens genau so. Sind die jetzt auch alle Nazis? Nazis mit Migrationshintergrund hätte ja auch mal was.  Ich kenne viele Ausländer die genau so denken, habe mich letzt noch mit einem unterhalten der mir sagte "Ich bin nicht vor diesem ganzen Dreck geflohen nur um zuzusehen wie er jetzt hier her kommt. Ich habe keine Lust nochmal zu fliehen." Ich habe nixhts gegen Zuwanderung, aber sie muss kontrolliert erfolgen.  Ich habe nichts dagegen wenn man hier in Deutschland wirklichen Kriegsflüchtlingen Schutz gewährt, aber diese Wirtschaftflüchtlinge will ich hier nicht haben. Ich habe auch nichts dagegen wenn Deutschland und die EU Geld in die Hand nimmt um den geflüchteten Menschen vor Ort zu helfen. Das ist sogar sinnvoller als zu versuchen die halbe Welt hier in Deutschland aufzunehemen so wie es jetzt gerade passiert.



Ja, du hast muslimische Kollegen. Das sind völlig normale Menschen.
Genauso wie die meisten Flüchtlinge. 
Du hast eben die 5% Pfosten, die immer darunter sind, weißt du doch. Nur die 5% sind die. die in den Medien auftauchen, die anderen 95% nicht und genau die sind deinen Kollegen im Betrieb ähnlich.
Wieso ist das so schwer zu akzeptieren?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (14. März 2016)

Es liegt an uns bzw die Leute die dort arbeiten diese Hintergründe auszumerzen. Man kann schwerlich hier Milch und Honig fließen lassen und auf der anderen Seite seinen Hass auf die westliche Welt lostreten.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. März 2016)

Du kannst CERN und mittelständige Unternehmen aber auch nicht auf alle übertragen.
Da arbeiten integrierte, gut ausgebildete Menschen zusammen bei einer deutschen Mehrheit (bei letzteren).
Wenn der Ausländeranteil einer Herkunft zu hoch wird bilden sich aber Ghettos, einfach weil sie dann lieber mit "ihren Leuten" zusammen leben wollen. Das ist verständlich und menschlich aber es kann eben nicht akzeptiert werden, dass sich Parallelgesellschaften bilden. 

Bei den "Linkenvierteln" und "Rechtenvierteln" in Städten verhält es sich genauso. Die Leute bleiben unter sich.


----------



## Threshold (14. März 2016)

Ja, und um das zu ändern, sollen alle Flüchtlinge zusammengetrieben und eingesperrt werden?
Hört sich aus meiner Sicht eher unlogisch an.
Logisch wäre es, sie zu verteilen. Dezentralisierung ist hier das Zauberwort.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (14. März 2016)

AFD - Der heilige Gral.. der Scheissigkeit - YouTube
LeFloid wieder am hetzen.

Langsam sollte ihn jemand anzeigen.


----------



## der-sack88 (14. März 2016)

Ist ja schon seit Jahrhunderten so. Arbeiterviertel, Gerberstraßen... zieht sich ja durch die ganze Geschichte. Ich persönlich halte das auch für gut, solange es z.B. immer noch Rentner gibt, die sich beschweren, sobald aus dem Kindergarten nebenan auch nur der leiseste Ton zu hören ist. Hört man ja leider oft genug.
Sorgt dank der ganzen Intoleranz in sehr vielen Bereichen, nicht nur gegenüber Ausländern, sondern wie gesagt auch innerkulturell, wahrscheinlich für wesentlich weniger nachbarschaftliche Reibereien.

Heißt natürlich nicht, dass es nicht auch anders klappen kann, aber ich kann gut verstehen, wenn sich hier Gleiches zu Gleichem gesellt.




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> AFD - Der heilige Gral.. der Scheissigkeit - YouTube
> LeFloid wieder am hetzen.
> 
> Langsam sollte ihn jemand anzeigen.




Den kann sich doch eh keiner mehr als ein paar Sekunden geben. Typische "Youtuber"-Krankheit.
Trotzdem hat er ja nicht Unrecht.  Ich kann das Video nicht sehen, ohne mich spontan zu übergeben, den Kommentaren entnehme ich aber, dass er AfD-Wähler als dumm bezeichnet. Das ist mMn bei Arbeitslosen und Arbeitern, die eine arbeitslosen- und arbeiterfeindliche Partei wählen, durchaus nachvollziehbar... ich hacke mir ja auch nicht aus Protest den Fuß ab, wenn mir das Angebot meines Schuhladens nicht passt.


----------



## Leob12 (14. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Leob, ich habe keine Probleme mit Muslimen, ich habe sehr viele muslimische Arbeitskollegen mit denen ich sehr gut klar komme. Ich habe ein Problem mit dieser rückständigen Auslegung des Islam die jetzt durch diese "Flüchtlinge" hier in dieses Land kommt und von diesen ganzen Gutmensch-Deppen auch noch hofiert wird. Das sehen meine muslimischen Kollegen übrigens genau so. Sind die jetzt auch alle Nazis? Nazis mit Migrationshintergrund hätte ja auch mal was.  Ich kenne viele Ausländer die genau so denken, habe mich letzt noch mit einem unterhalten der mir sagte "Ich bin nicht vor diesem ganzen Dreck geflohen nur um zuzusehen wie er jetzt hier her kommt. Ich habe keine Lust nochmal zu fliehen." Ich habe nixhts gegen Zuwanderung, aber sie muss kontrolliert erfolgen.  Ich habe nichts dagegen wenn man hier in Deutschland wirklichen Kriegsflüchtlingen Schutz gewährt, aber diese Wirtschaftflüchtlinge will ich hier nicht haben. Ich habe auch nichts dagegen wenn Deutschland und die EU Geld in die Hand nimmt um den geflüchteten Menschen vor Ort zu helfen. Das ist sogar sinnvoller als zu versuchen die halbe Welt hier in Deutschland aufzunehemen so wie es jetzt gerade passiert.



Angriff ist die beste Verteidigung was? Wen habe ich als Nazi bezeichnet? 
Abneigung gegen den Islam ist kein Nationalsozialismus, das weißt du doch oder? Niemand mag diese Fundamentalisten, ich auch nicht, und ich mag keine religiösen Fundamentalisten. Zugleich hab ich das auch nirgends geschrieben, dass ich sowas irgendwie gutheißen würde. 
"Von diesem ganzen Dreck geflohen", ach, Fundamentalisten müssen also in Idomeni in Zelten ausharren, in der Hoffnung nach Deutschland zu kommen? Das ist doch irrsinnig. Ein paar solcher Idioten wird es schon geben, die dort unten sind, aber diese Menschen mit einer solchen Glaubensauslegung haben in einer westlichen Demokratie wenig verloren. 
Deine Beweise für "Den Großteil" hätte ich halt schon gerne gesehen. 

Die halbe Welt? Schau dir Länder wie Jordanien, die Türkei oder den Libanon an. Wenn Deutschland schon die halbe Welt aufgenommen hat, na dann gute Nacht Mathematikunterricht. 



Threshold schrieb:


> Danke für die Links. Muss ich mir mal durchlesen, sowas interessiert mich sehr, da ich direkt eingebunden bin, was Ausbildung angeht.


Gerne, wie gesagt, die Themen werden dort nur oberflächlich behandelt. 
Gibt aber traurigerweise noch weit mehr Fälle von Korruption. Und im Endeffekt dauert dann die Aufarbeitung solcher Dinge Jahre, kostet Bundesland oder Staat wieder Geld, usw.



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Heißt natürlich nicht, dass es nicht auch anders klappen kann, aber ich kann gut verstehen, wenn sich hier Gleiches zu Gleichem gesellt.


Ist doch völlig normal. Würde ein Deutscher nach Kanada/USA/England auswandern, wäre er auch froh wenn es in der Nachbarschaft ein paar Deutsche gibt.


----------



## Iconoclast (14. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Leob, ich habe keine Probleme mit Muslimen, ich habe sehr viele muslimische Arbeitskollegen mit denen ich sehr gut klar komme. Ich habe ein Problem mit dieser rückständigen Auslegung des Islam die jetzt durch diese "Flüchtlinge" hier in dieses Land kommt und von diesen ganzen Gutmensch-Deppen auch noch hofiert wird. Das sehen meine muslimischen Kollegen übrigens genau so. Sind die jetzt auch alle Nazis? Nazis mit Migrationshintergrund hätte ja auch mal was.  Ich kenne viele Ausländer die genau so denken, habe mich letzt noch mit einem unterhalten der mir sagte "Ich bin nicht vor diesem ganzen Dreck geflohen nur um zuzusehen wie er jetzt hier her kommt. Ich habe keine Lust nochmal zu fliehen." Ich habe nixhts gegen Zuwanderung, aber sie muss kontrolliert erfolgen.  Ich habe nichts dagegen wenn man hier in Deutschland wirklichen Kriegsflüchtlingen Schutz gewährt, aber diese Wirtschaftflüchtlinge will ich hier nicht haben. Ich habe auch nichts dagegen wenn Deutschland und die EU Geld in die Hand nimmt um den geflüchteten Menschen vor Ort zu helfen. Das ist sogar sinnvoller als zu versuchen die halbe Welt hier in Deutschland aufzunehemen so wie es jetzt gerade passiert.



Da gab es auch einen Artikel drüber, also über eine Migrantin, die auch Spott geerntet hat:
http://m.welt.de/politik/deutschlan...-Migrantin-und-werde-als-Nazi-bezeichnet.html

Die hier lebenden normalen Migranten sehen die Lage ja auch als total daneben an. Warum das bei ein paar ganz linken Vögeln nicht ankommt, werden wir wohl nie erfahren. Tatsache ist aber, dass die Leute Flüchtlinge mehr ablehnen, desto mehr Kontakt sie mit denen haben, gab es letztes Jahr eine Umfrage zu. Polizisten tendieren auch viel mehr in Richtung AfD bzw. BKA Beamte lassen sich aufstellen etc., nichts mit Hartz IV oder sonstigen Leuten.

Und warum die angebliche so soziale Ader von manchem absolut nichts bringt, außer dem eigenen Land Schaden zuzufügen, wird hier dehr gut erklärt.

Immigration, World Poverty and Gumballs - NumbersUSA.com - YouTube


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. März 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> ... Die hier lebenden normalen Migranten sehen die Lage ja auch als total daneben an. ...


Was sehen sie als "total daneben an"? Ich höre aus Gesprächen nur, dass sich wegen des Rechtsrucks extreme Sorgen gemacht wird.


----------



## Verminaard (14. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Du kannst CERN und mittelständige Unternehmen aber auch nicht auf alle übertragen.
> Da arbeiten integrierte, gut ausgebildete Menschen zusammen bei einer deutschen Mehrheit (bei letzteren).
> Wenn der Ausländeranteil einer Herkunft zu hoch wird bilden sich aber   Ghettos, einfach weil sie dann lieber mit "ihren Leuten" zusammen leben   wollen. Das ist verständlich und menschlich aber es kann eben nicht   akzeptiert werden, dass sich Parallelgesellschaften bilden.
> 
> Bei den "Linkenvierteln" und "Rechtenvierteln" in Städten verhält es sich genauso. Die Leute bleiben unter sich.



Sieht man anhand von Schweden welche Dynamik das alles bekommt.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ja, und um das zu ändern, sollen alle Flüchtlinge zusammengetrieben und eingesperrt werden?
> Hört sich aus meiner Sicht eher unlogisch an.
> Logisch wäre es, sie zu verteilen. Dezentralisierung ist hier das Zauberwort.



Da muessen sich die Menschen aber auch dezentralisieren (was fuer eine Verwendung ) lassen.
Es hoert sich immer toll an. "Die Fluechtlinge muss man in Europa aufteilen; man muss hier dezentralisieren"
Ihr macht diese Rechnung immer ohne die betroffenen Persoenen.
Wir haben doch vor unserer Nase ein Paradebeispiel.
Wer von euch glaubt denn wirklich das das in Deutschland anders ablaufen wird? Eher das Gegenteil befuerchte ich.
Deutschland kommt ja nicht mal jetzt mit den ganzen Zuwanderern klar. Es  gibt viel zu wenig Verwaltungspersonal. Viel zu wenig  Integrationsarbeit.
Schweden war da ganz anders aufgestellt.
Und hat es dort geklappt?



der-sack88 schrieb:


> Das  ist mMn bei Arbeitslosen und Arbeitern, die eine arbeitslosen- und  arbeiterfeindliche Partei wählen, durchaus nachvollziehbar... ich hacke  mir ja auch nicht aus Protest den Fuß ab, wenn mir das Angebot meines  Schuhladens nicht passt.


Vielleicht sollte man diese Sache aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln betrachten.
Viele haben die AfD einfach aus Protest gewaehlt.
Es wurde ueberall gesagt: ja wenn ihr protestieren wollt, dann waehlt doch irgendwas, aber blos die AfD nicht.
Schauen wir mal auf so ein Wahlsystem und Landtagswahlen. Da sind viele kleine Parteien. Die bekommen bisschen Zulauf.
Was  wuerde jetzt passieren, wenn jeder Protestwaehler nicht die AfD sondern  weiterhin eine unbedeutende kleine lokale Partei waehlt?
Die kleine  Partei hat null Chance ueberhaupt in den Landtag zu ziehen. Die  Proteststimme wird zwar registriert, aber letztendlich hilft das wieder  den etablierten Parteien, die so mehr Sitze bekommen.
Buendelt man die ganzen Wahlstimmen auf eine Partei, wird man sehr wohl wahrgenommen.
Und  was ist naheliegender? Hierfuer die AfD zu waehlen oder innerhalb  kuerzester Zeit versuchen eine andere Partei großflaechig,  wahrscheinlich eh nur in einem Bundesland, zu unterstuetzen.

Naja,  soviel Intelligenz wird dem AfD-Waehler jetzt nicht ganz zugetraut. Vor  allem da die Medien weiter mitmachen diese Partei zu daemonisieren.
Jetzt wird halt das Bild vom "typischen" AfD-Waehler geformt.
Nach dem Wahlkampf ist vor dem Wahlkampf. Es finden ja in kuerze weitere Wahlen statt.

Ich persoenlich erwarte auch nicht das die AfD in den Landtagen sehr erfolgreich sein wird.
Es wird darauf hinauslaufen, das alles was von der AfD kommen mag, einheitlich von den anderen Parteien geblockt wird.
Und im naechsten Wahlkampf wird dann das als schlechte Politik seitens der AfD verkauft.

Was mich so bisschen wundert ist, das jeder Napf auf den Bashzug gegen die AfD aufgesprungen ist.
Jetzt, nach den Wahlerfolgen wird von dem fehlenden Parteiprogramm erzaehlt, das die ja nur ein Thema haben etc etc.
Wieso wurde die AfD nicht schon vorher mit Argumenten bezueglich der genannten Sachen "entzaubert"?

Nein  es wurde und wird von jeder Seite nur stumpf erzaehlt das das verkappte  Nazis sind und das mit denen in den Regierungskreisen wir auf Zeiten  wie kurz vor dem WWII zusteuern.
Populismus in reinstform. Ah ne die AfD'ler sind ja Populisten, der Rest ja nicht.

Ich hatte die Gegner eigentlich fuer intelligenter gehalten. Anscheinend habe ich mich hier massiv getaeuscht.


----------



## Amon (14. März 2016)

Leob, die Aussage mit dem Dreck hat nichts mit Idomeni zu tun. Mit Dreck hat der Mann den rückständigen Islam gemeint. Aber immer schön alles auf die aktuelle Lage bringen. Ach ja, Idomeni, ist natürlich besser wenn die Migranten da medienwirksam in Zelten an der Grenze hocken anstatt 10km entfernt in die Unterkünfte zu gehen. Was man von denen halten kann hat man ja gesehen als sie den Grenzzaun angegriffen und die Grenzer mit Steinen beworben haben. Aber die waren sicherlich  it traumatisiert oder?

Übrigens sind 3 in dem Fluss ersoffen bei dem Versuch illegal nach Mazedonien zu kommen. Die Schuld trägt sicherlich die AfD, oder? Auf die Idee dass Merkel mit ihrer unsäglichen Ihr könnt alle kommen Politik die Hauptschuld trägt und damit das Leid und die Toten "produziert" Kommt natürlich keiner.


----------



## Nightslaver (14. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Jetzt wird halt das Bild vom "typischen" AfD-Waehler geformt.



Gibt es eigentlich schon "einschlägige Merkmale" und ein "typisches Bild", das einem vor Augen führt wie man den typische AfD-Wähler erkennen kann?

Die Nationalsozialisten waren da ja damals sehr vorbildlich und haben für jeden klar ersichtlich  dargestellt wie der "typische" Jude und der "typische" Asoziale aka Volksschädling aussieht.

Ich meine man muss ja schließlich dem Durchschnittsbürger einimpfen woran er genau einen äußert "gefährlichen" AfD-Wähler erkennt und beim "modernen" Neo-Nazi hatte man ja auch das passende Bild zur Hand das jedem ersichtlich machte woran er ihn erkennen kann:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ja selbst den typischen Hartz 4 Empfänger hat uns Bild zeigen können, damit das Volk auch weiß wie die millionen Sozialschmarotzer die uns auf der Tasche liegen so in der "absoluten Mehrheit" aussehen:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Da weiß der "aufgeklärte" Volksgenosse dann wenigstens wovor er sich und die Gesellschaft schützen muss.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon "einschlägige Merkmale" und ein "typisches Bild", das einem vor Augen führt wie man den typische AfD-Wähler erkennen kann?


Aber sicher! Das Netz bietet Dir alles, man muss es nur finden! 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Captn (14. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Gibt es eigentlich schon "einschlägige Merkmale" und ein "typisches Bild", das einem vor Augen führt wie man den typische AfD-Wähler erkennen kann?
> 
> Die Nationalsozialisten waren da ja damals sehr vorbildlich und haben für jeden klar ersichtlich  dargestellt wie der "typische" Jude und der "typische" Asoziale aka Volksschädling aussieht.
> 
> ...


Vermutlich an einem sorgfältig zur Seite gelegten Scheitel, einem mit Fettflecken beschmierten weißen Unterhemd und der Bierflasche einer bekannten Billigmarke in der Hand, während selbiger vor dem TV sitzt und RTL sieht.

Habe ich noch irgendein Klischee ausgelassen?


----------



## Amon (14. März 2016)

Die AfD Wähler bekommen demnächst wahrscheinlich blaue Sterne auf die Jacken....

(Vorsicht, dieser Post kann Spuren von Sarkasmus und Ironie enthalten)


----------



## Verminaard (14. März 2016)

SPIEGEL ONLINE - Umfrage in der AfD-Hochburg Bitterfeld | Facebook


----------



## dippich (14. März 2016)

Was mich am meisten bei diesen Post's(Spiegel Online) ankotzt, ist das Geläster gegen die "Ossi's", gerade von welchen die gerade 25 sind, aber alle Flüchtlinge sind mehr wert, so eine Doppelmoral!!!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. März 2016)

Lest Euch lieber das hier durch:
AfD-Erfolge: Landtagswahl-Triumph schwächt Petry - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Was wird passieren? Man nutze Frau Petry, um die ganzen rechten Nichtwähler zu aktivieren und jetzt wird der Herr Prof. Meuthen in Ruhe um seine Wirtschaftsziele für die reichen Rentner und Selbstständigen kämpfen. Blos keine Zukunftsinvestitionen mehr, Lohnnebenkosten werden Problem der Arbeitnehmer, und Steuern runter. So lässt es sich noch 20 Jahre den Rahm abschöpfen und dann _"nach mir die Sintflut"_. Aber die Wähler werden es noch bemerken.

LÜGEN-AfD


----------



## Nightslaver (14. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Lest Euch lieber das hier durch:
> AfD-Erfolge: Landtagswahl-Triumph schwächt Petry - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Was wird passieren? Man nutze Frau Petry, um die ganzen rechten Nichtwähler zu aktivieren und jetzt wird der Herr Prof. Meuthen in Ruhe um seine Wirtschaftsziele für die reichen Rentner und Selbstständigen kämpfen. Blos keine Zukunftsinvestitionen mehr, Lohnnebenkosten werden Problem der Arbeitnehmer, und Steuern runter. So lässt es sich noch 20 Jahre die Rahm abschöpfen und dann _"nach mir die Sindflut"_. Aber die Wähler werden es noch bemerken.
> ...



Ach ist doch auch nicht verlogener als Kohls blühende Wohlstandslandschaften die er Ostdeutschland nach der Vereinigung 1990 versprochen hat... 
Von denen ist bis heute nicht viel zu sehen, außer Investitionsruinen und halbwegs ordentliche Straßen. 

LÜGEN-CDU 

Oder wo ist Schröder und Riesters versprochene sichere private Altersvorsorge für alle und die Lösung für alle Probleme die Hartz und Schröder damals für denn Arbeitsmarkt versprochen haben?

LÜGEN-SPD





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. März 2016)

Also kein Unterschied? Schnell erkannt ...

Kohl hat übrigens dafür gesorgt, dass sich eine ganze Generation bereichern konnte.
Ich denke z.B. an Verkehrsminister Kraus und die Affäre um Autobahnraststääten.
Die ganzen Treuhandgeschäfte waren eine Katastrophe, ein verschwerbeln der
Liegenschaften.

Und Schröders Reformen helfen uns jetzt. Warum sonst gibt es soviele Angestellte
wie noch nie? Etwas zu tiefe Gehälter, aber die Leute wollen ja keine Parteien, die
sich soziale Gerechtigkeit auf die Fahne schreiben. Denn die AfD will alles. aber 
keine Umverteilung von oben nach unten


----------



## efdev (14. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Also kein Unterschied? Schnell erkannt ...
> 
> Kohl hat übrigens dafür gesorgt, dass sich eine ganze Generation bereichern konnte.
> Und Schröders Reformen helfen uns jetzt. Warum sonst gibt es soviele Angestellte
> ...



Arbeit von der ich nicht Leben kann hilft mir auch nicht, also gute Politik von niedriger Arbeitslosigkeit abhängig zu machen halte ich für Falsch 
Mit zweitem gebe ich dir recht aber der Deutsch hat halt Angst noch die Arbeit von der alleine er nicht Leben auch noch zu verlieren


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. März 2016)

Die Gehälter am oberen Ende steigen und steigen und niemand macht etwas dagegen


----------



## Amon (14. März 2016)

Da hat auch noch nie einer was gegen gemacht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (14. März 2016)

Früher, in der sozialen Markwirtschaft, waren die Unterschiede viel geringer. 
Aber gut, die Wähler bekommen, was sie wählen. Die AfD setzt dem ganzen
jetzt noch ein Sahnehäubchen auf. Sozialversicherungen weg, echte Profis...


----------



## Amon (15. März 2016)

Ich halte das für miese Propaganda. Hauptsache jetzt die AfD schlecht machen. Was das gebracht hat die Wähler als Pack und anderes zu beschimpfen hat man ja an den Wahlergebnissen gesehen. Jetzt versucht man es halt anders.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich halte das für miese Propaganda. Hauptsache jetzt die AfD schlecht machen. Was das gebracht hat die Wähler als Pack und anderes zu beschimpfen hat man ja an den Wahlergebnissen gesehen. Jetzt versucht man es halt anders.


Mit "Pack" wurden Aktionen wie in Clausnitz betitelt, oder Galgen bei Pegida-Umtrieben. 
Du glaubst doch nicht im ernst, das Gabriel einen Verdienten Mann wie Herrn Henkel als 
Pack bezeichnen würde.


----------



## Amon (15. März 2016)

Also ich habe auf Demos der linken schon größere Galgen gesehen davon mal ab. Ich glaube aber kaum dass irgendeine Partei, auch nicht die AfD, die Sozialversicherung abschaffen würde.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2016)

Warten wir es ab. Die AfD hat gar nicht Möglichkeit, viel zu entschieden


----------



## Sparanus (15. März 2016)

Du kommst ja plötzlich gar nicht mehr mit der Nazi Schiene


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2016)

Die AfD ist nicht Pegida, ist nicht Clausnitz, ist keine Kameradschaft, steckt keine  Flüchtlingsheime an und ist nicht die NSU. 

Was aber nicht bedeutet, das Gruppen immer weiter rechts in der Aufzählung die AfD wählen, Mitglied oder gar Kandidat sind. 
Vorstellen kann man sich viel, Distanzierung zur Gewalt gab es wenig und die AfD suchte die Nähe zu Rechtsradikalen. Das 
die AfD rechtsextreme Demonstrationen mit ermöglicht hat und ein Klima der Brandstiftungren ermöglichte, nennt man
mittelbare Beteiligung. Es ist der Begriff der geistigen Brandstifter. Mit ihren Äußerungen motivierten sie vermutlich Menschen, 
diese Straftaten zu begehen. So wird zumindest hier und da argumentiert, und es klingt schlüssig.

Lücke war doch kein Rechtsradikaler. Es war nur ein Besitzstandswahrer. Jemand, der von unten noch oben verteilen will.
Aber die ist raus, wie viele andere, die eine klare Distanzierung zum Rechtsextremismus forderten.


----------



## Amon (15. März 2016)

Distanzieren sich CDU/CSU, SPD,  Grüne und die Linke von der Gewalt der Antifa? Nein, sie finanzieren sie lieber.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Distanzieren sich CDU/CSU, SPD,  Grüne und die Linke von der Gewalt der Antifa? Nein, sie finanzieren sie lieber.


Du meinst sicherlich die geheimen Antifa-Ausbildungslager der CSU. Das ist so top-secret, davon weiß sogar Seehofer nichts .... so muss es sein

Vielleicht hilft Dir das auf die Sprünge:
Was ist eigentlich rechtsextrem an der AfD?


----------



## Amon (15. März 2016)

Toll. Da kann ich auch die Blöd lesen, ist genau so gehaltvoll wie Netz gegen Nazis. Ach ja, irgendwo kandidiert gerade ein ehemaliger RAF Terrorist für die SPD und die meisten Nazis sind damals in der CDU gelandet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2016)

Welche Information stimmt denn nicht? 

Das RAF-Mitglied ging vor 45 Jahren in den Bau. Sprichst Du Menschen nach 45 Jahren ab, eine Veränderung durchzumachen?
 Es geht im Link oben um aktive NPD-Mitglieder. Das ist etwas anderes, oder? Die CDU bekam ihr Fett weg. Otto Waalkes z.B. 
durfte ganz ungestraft "Heil Hitler Herr Filbinger" sagen. Aber die Nazi-Vergangenheit der CDU/CSU und FDP ist inzwischen 
zwei Generationen her. Du bemerkst den Unterschied?


----------



## Ruptet (15. März 2016)

Weil ich als Schluchtenscheißer nicht das komplette Spektrum im Blick habe ... gibt es denn eine andere Partei, die sich offen gegen Merkels Politik und die Massenzuwanderung - oder wie auch immer man es auch nennen will - ausspricht oder ist die AfD wirklich die einzige Alternative für die, die dagegen sind ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> ... gibt es denn eine andere Partei, die sich offen gegen Merkels Politik und die Massenzuwanderung - oder wie auch immer man es auch nennen will - ausspricht oder ist die AfD wirklich die einzige Alternative für die, die dagegen sind ?


Nein, in Deutschland wird humanitäre Hilfe von einem breiten Teil der Bevölkerung getragen.


----------



## Amon (15. März 2016)

Unter humanitärer Hilfe verstehe ich aber nicht die halbe Welt einzuladen. Und das wird von einem breiten Teil der Bevölkerung halt nicht mitgetragen.


----------



## Verminaard (15. März 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Weil ich als Schluchtenscheißer nicht das komplette Spektrum im Blick habe ... gibt es denn eine andere Partei, die sich offen gegen Merkels Politik und die Massenzuwanderung - oder wie auch immer man es auch nennen will - ausspricht oder ist die AfD wirklich die einzige Alternative für die, die dagegen sind ?



Bundesweit? 
Naja die CSU hat von Begrenzung gesprochen und sich mal gegen die Merkel gestellt, dann wiederum auf Kuschelkurs gewesen.
Bundesweit agiert die CSU aber nicht, und das Verhalten hat dahingehend nicht ueberzeugt.
Bleibt noch die FDP die auch nicht ganz so konform mit Merkels Kurs ist, aber das nie so wirklich thematisiert hat. Ist mir zumindest nicht aufgefallen.
Eher ein ruhigerer Protest.
Dann haetts noch die NPD bundesweit gegeben. Auf jeden Fall die bessere Wahl als die AfD, oder?
Was es in den einzelnen Bundeslaendern noch fuer Parteien gibt, die gegen Merkels Politik sind, ist nicht so einfach ueberschaubar. Im Grunde auch irrrelevant.
Haette eine lokale kleine Partei einen kleinen Wahlerfolg erzielt, waer das zwar erwaehnt worden, aber bestimmt nicht so extrem thematisiert, wie AfD in 3 Laendern als Wahlgewinner.

Jetzt stellt sich die Frage: was haette man waehlen sollen, wenn man nicht mit der merklschen Zuwanderungspolitik einverstanden ist, aber was auch Bundesweit relevant sein kann?
Bleibt leider nicht viel und die die hier rumtosen: "egal was, AfD kann man nicht waehlen", haben auch keine vernuenftigen Alternativen aufgezeigt.

Im Grunde wird hier ein Verhalten an den Tag gelegt, welches bei der AfD kritisiert wird.
Dagegen sein ohne sinnvolle Alternative oder Loesung.

Na lieber weiter bashen, anstatt mal auf vernuenftiger Augenhoehe diskutieren.

P.S. wieso wird eigentlich immer der Hinweis mit Schweden so schoen ignoriert? 
Ist es moeglich das dort was passiert ist, was nicht sein kann, weil es nicht sein darf?


----------



## der-sack88 (15. März 2016)

Klar gibts auch andere Gegner von Merkels Politik. Nur profitieren die nicht, weshalb man davon ausgehen kann, dass es nicht um Merkels Politik generell, sondern allein um ihre Flüchtlingspolitik geht.
Im Prinzip steht die AfD ja auch für genau die neoliberale Grütze, für die Merkel auch steht, nur extremer. Also so eine Art FDP. Nur mit der Fremdenfeindlichkeit. Also eine Rassisten-FDP. Wer was gegen Merkel hat, dürfte eigentlich gar nicht AfD wählen.

Massenzuwanderung... was ist Zuwanderung? Zwischen einem "Zuwanderer" und einem "Flüchtling" besteht doch noch mal ein gewisser Unterschied, oder? Flüchtlinge gehen ja wieder (oder werden gegangen), wenn die Gründe zum Flüchten nicht mehr da sind. Auf der anderen Seite  Seite will diese Gründe scheinbar keiner so wirklich beseitigen...


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (15. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Wenn mir ein Land Schutz gewährt stelle ich keine Forderungen! Da bin ich erst mal froh in Sicherheit zu sein und wenn ich dann bleiben darf passe ich mich an und versuche mir dann ein neues Leben aufzubauen.



Klar. So wird es wohl auch bei der überwiegenden Mehrheit sein. Nur gerade der letzte Punkt ist in einigen Ländern schwierig, von daher moralisch nicht verwerflich, dass viele eben in Länder wollen, in denen es auch eine Chance auf einen Neubeginn (meinetwegen auch eine Chance auf den Erhalt vieler Sozialleistungen) gibt.
In den überfüllten Flüchtlingslagern direkt in Grenznähe dürfte es schwierig werden.
Seit 5 Jahren ist in Syrien Chaos und scheint nicht gerade besser zu werden. In Afghanistan hat das Ueberstülpen einer Demokratie auch nicht gerade gut geklappt.
Für den Nachwuchs auch nicht gerade toll. Was soll denn aus beispielsweise zu Kriegsbeginn 10-jährigen Kindern werden?

Egal was man von der Flüchtlinspolitik hält, aber nachvollziehen, warum viele ausgerechnet in westliche Länder wollen, kann es doch wohl jeder.



Threshold schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> Wenn die Zahl wieder dem entspricht, was man 2013 oder 2014 hatte, wird die Flüchtlingskrise für beendet erklärt -- dafür holt man dann eigens Pofalla wieder zurück, damit der das verkünden kann.



  #pofallabeendetdinge



Verminaard schrieb:


> Was fuer Leistungen bekommst du in Griechenland und welche in Deutschland?
> 
> Reicht das als Antwort?



Und ein weiterer Grund: Wie hoch sind die Chancen auf eine Arbeitsstelle in Griechenland, insbesondere auch für Jugendliche? Mit meinen Kindern würde ich derzeit auch nicht nach Griechenland auswandern, so schön das Land an sich auch ist. 
Und da nicht unbedingt absehbar ist, wann in Syrien wieder Ruhe einkehrt, kann ich verstehen, warum man nicht unbedingt da bleiben möchte.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Schoen wieder mal wie man Kinder vorschiebt. Die sollte man dort wegholen. Eltern die so ihre Kinder instrumentalisieren, unverantwortlich.



Das finde ich sowieso immer bedenklich. Egal bei welchem Thema. Auch wenn an Schulen von Lehrern die Teilnahme zu irgendwelchen Demos/Lichterketten oder was weiß ich organisiert wird. Das geht überhaupt nicht, finde ich. 
Oder wie bei uns letztens die Pflicht(!) zur Teilnahme am Gottesdienst mit anschließender Diskussion im Matheunterricht, auf welche Dinge man aufgrund der Fastenzeit verzichten könnte. (9. Klasse, Realschule)


----------



## Amon (15. März 2016)

Wenn Flüchtlinge wieder gehen, wieso dann versuchen sie zu integrieren? Das kann man sich doch dann sparen und das Geld dafür auch. Es war ein mutiger Schritt von Merkel den Ungarn zu sagen, ok wir nehmen euch jetzt völlig unbürokratisch ein paar Flüchtlinge ab aber die Politik des durchwinkens danach war der größte Fehler überhaupt. Das war ein Signal ihr könnt alle kommen, und jetzt kommen sie von überall her. Aus Marokko, aus Tunesien, aus Algerien, Länder wo wir Urlaub machen! Sie kommen aus Afghanistan, aus dem Irak, aus dem Iran. Sie kommen aus Eritrea und dem Sudan! Die halbe Welt macht sich auf den Weg nach Deutschland weil sie alle denken Frau Merkel hat uns doch eingeladen! Das muss endlich aufhören!


----------



## Verminaard (15. März 2016)

der-sack88 schrieb:


> Massenzuwanderung... was ist Zuwanderung? Zwischen einem "Zuwanderer" und einem "Flüchtling" besteht doch noch mal ein gewisser Unterschied, oder? Flüchtlinge gehen ja wieder (oder werden gegangen), wenn die Gründe zum Flüchten nicht mehr da sind. Auf der anderen Seite  Seite will diese Gründe scheinbar keiner so wirklich beseitigen...



Bis die ganzen Kriegsgebiete befriedet sind und ihren Fluechtlingen wieder eine Heimat bieten koennen, werden wohl noch etliche Jahre wenn nicht Jahrzehnte vergehen.
Sollte einem die Geschichte im nahen Osten gezeigt haben.

Erstmal sind es Fluechtlinge, auf kurz oder lang aber Zuwanderer. Gruende siehe oben.
Wo ist denn das Problem bei so einer Definiton?
Nimmt man jetzt den Familiennachzug hinzu und was noch als Fluechtling am Weg ist, kann man durchaus von Massenzuwanderung reden.
Ich sehe diese Definition jetzt ohne Wertung.



Amon schrieb:


> Wenn Flüchtlinge wieder gehen, wieso dann versuchen sie zu integrieren?


Weil die Fluechtlinge in absehbarer Zeit nicht gehen werden. So einfach ist das.
Hast du schon mal einen regierenden Politiker Klartext reden gehoert?
Natuerlich wird das umschrieben und herumgedruckst. 
Dann wird auf Abschiebungen hingewiesen, wo eigentlich jeder, der sich bisschen mit dieser Thematik auseinandergesetzt hat, weis, das diese Abschiebungen nie stattfinden werden.
Andere weisen auf Obergrenzen hin. Na viel Blabla halt.
Also wird anders formuliert und drumherumgeredet.

Uh bei einer Thematik sprechen die doch halbwegs Klartext. Kurz vor den Wahlen die AfD verunglimpfen


----------



## der-sack88 (15. März 2016)

Weil keiner ne Ahnung hat, wie lange in Syrien noch Chaos herrscht. Wenn man dann im zehnten Jahr merkt, dass man vielleicht doch besser entweder vor Ort eingegriffen hätte oder integriert hätte, ist es zu spät...

Das Problem ist nicht die Zahl der Flüchtlinge, die könnte man locker verkraften. Dass Problem ist, dass diese auf viel zu wenige Länder verteilt sind. Eine EU-weite Verteilung, gemessen an der Wirtschaftskraft, und schon wäre alles so viel einfacher...
Ziel sollte nicht sein, uns ebenfalls abzuschotten, sondern eine internationale Lösung zu forcieren. Wird schwer, aber es ist der einzige Weg, Länder wie Griechenland nicht komplett in Chaos stürzen zu lassen und gleichzeitig jeden aufnehmen zu können, der Hilfe benötigt.
Betonung liegt hier auf "Hilfe benötigt". Es ist klar, dass diejenigen, auf die das nicht zutrifft, kein Asyl erhalten. Von daher sehe ich das Problem da nicht so ganz.
Aber auch das sollte eigentlich gar nicht nötig sein... ich persönlich würde lieber in einer Welt leben, in der es egal ist, ob man hier geboren wird oder irgendwo in Afrika. Tja, das ist leider mit unserer Wirtschaft nicht machbar, die verdienen am Kleinhalten viel zu gut.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Bis die ganzen Kriegsgebiete befriedet sind und ihren Fluechtlingen wieder eine Heimat bieten koennen, werden wohl noch etliche Jahre wenn nicht Jahrzehnte vergehen.
> Sollte einem die Geschichte im nahen Osten gezeigt haben.
> 
> Erstmal sind es Fluechtlinge, auf kurz oder lang aber Zuwanderer. Gruende siehe oben.
> ...




Bei Zuwanderung wird ja außerdem keine Not vorausgesetzt, was suggeriert (oder suggerieren könnte), dass die es eigentlich gar nicht nötig haben, hierher zu kommen. Was ja bei Syrern der Fall ist. Für mich klingt das schon nach Kleinreden der Ursachen und Hochstilisieren der Folgen. Aber gut, Definitionssache.


----------



## Amon (15. März 2016)

27 von 28 EU Ländern wollen keine europäische Lösung. Die europäische Lösung ist ein totes Pferd. Die wird es auf absehbare Zeit nicht geben weil keiner bereit ist die Probleme zu lösen die Merkel verursacht hat.


----------



## mayo (15. März 2016)

Die "europäische" Lösung gab es bisher garnicht. Das ist ein Hirngespinst unserer politischen Führung.  In der Flüchtlingskrise macht doch jeder souveräner Staat dich eh  was das beste für sich ist.  Da lässt sich keiner etwas von der Merkel diktieren. 

Zumal das völlig legitim und nachvollziehbar ist.  Man sollte das Problem an der Wurzel angehen und nicht alle Tore öffnen und hoffen das es irgendwann schon gut wird...

Deutschland weist doch selber nichtmal wieviel Flüchtlinge bereits aufgenommen wurden. Zumal es bereits etliche untergetauchte gibt, dessen Spur die deutschen Behörden bereits vor Monaten verloren haben. 

Aber btt:
Das Wahlergebnis der AfD ist schon krass! Die Reaktionen der " Verlierer" sind umso peinlicher.  Merkel schiebt alles auf den Seehofer, Gabriel schmollt und will nicht von seiner Position abweichen.  

Leider hat unsere überheblich politische Führung immer noch nicht kapiert, dass sie in einem demokratischen Rechtsstaat gewählt wurde und genau so auch abgewählt werden kann. Wenn Merkel und co. so weiter mit ihren Äußerungen machen, werden die "Protestwähler "  nur noch mehr.  

Wie kann ein demokratisch gewählter Volksvertreter sagen, das es ihm egal ist was das Volk  gewählt hat, er werde an seiner Politik weiterhin festhalten! 

Das ist doch Öl für die Feuer der AfD / NPD und Protestwähler.


----------



## Nightslaver (15. März 2016)

Treffende letzte Worte des Artikels, wie ich finde:



> Und noch einmal zur AfD. Sie konnte in allen Bundesländern Menschen, die  sich in politische Apathie begeben haben, zur Teilnahme an der Wahl  motivieren. Das muss beileibe nicht heißen, dass die einstigen  Nichtwähler die AfD wegen ihres Wahlprogramms gewählt haben, aber es  heißt, dass die politische Parteienlandschaft nicht ausreichend  Alternativen aufweist. *Wenn alle zur Mitte drängen, die ja nur einen  Teil der Wählerschaft repräsentieren kann, dann gibt es eine Leerstelle. * *Zumal dann, wenn die Mitte keineswegs so liberal, tolerant oder  weltoffen, also gutmenschig ist, wie man gerne glauben möchte. Und wenn  die Parteienlandschaft sich fragmentiert, driftet auch die Mitte  auseinander.
> 
> *Quelle:Bunter, aber nicht vielfaltiger | Telepolis


----------



## Rolk (15. März 2016)

So traurig es ist, Seehofer erweist sich mal wieder als einer der letzten Politiker mit Verstand.



> Der Tage wundern sich viele über die Wahlergebnisse. Ich wundere mich über die Interpretation selbiger.


----------



## Amon (15. März 2016)

Auch sehr treffend zu den Wahlverlierern gestern bei Anne Will



> Der Polit-Professor *Heinrich Oberreuter* stellte als  Einziger sachlich fest, dass „die großen Volksparteien sich  destabilisieren“. Und dass die* „humanitäre Perspektive“ *in der Politik  nicht reicht. Es ginge auch um *„Praktikabilität und  Sicherheitskompetenz“*. Aber der Mann ist ja auch in der CSU, wie *Anne Will* süffisant bemerkte.



Quelle: Anne Will - Wie blod, dass es Wahlen gibt! - Tichys Einblick


----------



## Bester_Nick (15. März 2016)

In den Nachrichten haben sie gestern gesagt, dass die meisten AfD-Wähler lieber die CSU gewählt hätten, wenn diese in ihrem Bundesland wählbar wäre.


----------



## Amon (15. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> In den Nachrichten haben sie gestern gesagt, dass die meisten AfD-Wähler lieber die CSU gewählt hätten, wenn diese in ihrem Bundesland wählbar wäre.



Da könnte sogar echt was dran sein. Wenn sich die CSU aus der Union lösen und bundesweit antreten würde, würde die wahrscheinlich locker an die 40% kommen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2016)

Zusammenfasssung von "Hart aber fair" zum Wahlsonntag:
_...  [Herrn Meuthen]  wiederum beteuerte, es gebe eine klare  Abgrenzung nach Rechtsaußen: "Ich dulde in meiner Partei keine  Fremdenfeindlichkeit."..._
Quelle: "Hart aber fair" zu Landtagswahlen 2016: "Ich dulde in meiner Partei keine Fremdenfeindlichkeit" - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Jetzt wird es wirklich interessant. Wenn sich die bürgerlichen Kräfte in der AfD durchsetzen, dann fliegen Fremdenfeinde aus der AfD.
Nach dem zu erwartenden Verbot der NPD müssen sich die Rechtsextremen dann eine neue Heimat suchen. Warten wir ab, ob es
leere Worthüllen bleiben, oder wer sich in der Partei wie durchsetzen wird. Es bleibt die Feindlichkeit gegenüber der EU, der humanitäre
nicht tragbare Umgang mit Flüchtlingen etc. , aber das ist Demokratie. Die bürgerlichen Parteien sollten, anstatt sich der AfD thematisch
anzubiedern, auf langfristig denkende Politik setzen und der Bevölkerung die Hintergründe vermitteln. Das ist derbeste Weg, um Protest-
Heinis den Wind aus den Segeln zu nehmen.


----------



## Rolk (15. März 2016)

Zum Thema neue Heimat für Rechtextreme: Der NPD laufen bereits jetzt die Mitglieder weg und zwar zum III. Weg. Über diese Partei sollte man sich Sorgen machen und nicht weil es ein paar zweifelhafte Gestalten in die AfD geschafft haben. 

Jetzt wo die Wahlen um sind fällt das vielleicht auch den Medien wieder ein.


----------



## Iconoclast (15. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, in Deutschland wird humanitäre Hilfe von einem breiten Teil der Bevölkerung getragen.



Blödsinn. Der Anteil derer, die nicht die üblichen Verdächtigen wählen plus derer, die aus Unzufriedenheit gar nicht erst wählen, was dämlich ist, ist größer, als dein "breiter Teil". Guck dir die letzten repräsentativen Umfragen an, Mehrheit gegen Flüchtlingspolitik, Mehrheit für Grenzschließungen, Merkels Zufriedenheitswerte sinken massiv. Gott, selbst führende Wissenschaftler/Forscher aus Oxford erklären, warum und wieso Merkels Vorgehen falsch ist. 

 Du sitzt auch nur in deiner bunten Kugel, fernab jeder Realität, oder? Bisher hat sich wirklich alles, aber auch einfach alles, als falsch erwiesen, was vorher ja soooo groß als positiv an die Glocke gehängt wurde, was die große Reise angeht. Die Landespolizei muss die Bundespolizei bewachen, weil diese sich neben Flüchtlingslagern nicht mehr sicher fühlt, das muss man sich mal reinziehen. Die Blase der Illusionen ist geplatzt und das sieht man in den repräsentativen Umfragen, den Wahlen, der internationalen Presse, den Forschungen etc. such sehr deutlich. Ein paar Linke, deren Partei ja jetzt nicht mal mehr die 5% Hürde genommen hat, lol, fährt sturr weiterhin die Meinung, dass das alles ja so toll und human ist, mehr nicht.


----------



## Captn (15. März 2016)

Ich fand einige Reaktion zu den Landtagswahlen ja wieder sehr interessant. "Wir müssen die Wähler wieder aus dem rechten Spektrum holen", "Die AfD-Stimmen waren nur Protest und kamen sowieso nur von Nicht-Wählern".

Das muss man sich mal durch den Kopf gehen lassen. Erst drückt man mit Gewalt eine Partei ins rechte Eck, weil einige Mitglieder selbiger mit einem sehr fragwürdigen Auftreten brillieren, anschließend diffamiert man noch große Teile der Bevölkerung und tituliert diese ebenfalls als Rechte oder gar Nazis und im Nachhinein wundert man sich, dass eben genau diese Leute eine angeblich rechtsextreme Partei wählen. Es hat schon einen Grund, warum die AfD berufliche Nebentätigkeiten von Politkern unterbinden möchte...

Wenn das doch aber auch alles eigentliche Nicht-Wähler gewesen sein sollen, ist das Ergebnis doch beschämend. Denn die wunderprächtigen Altparteien haben es nicht auf Kette bekommen, die Wahlteilnahme zu erhöhen .


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2016)

Humanität ist eine Frage der Einstellung. Man hat sie, oder nicht. Wenn man sie nicht hat, versteht man das Konzept auch nicht. Gehört man zu jenem Teil der Bevölkerung, die Schlagstöcke und nicht Liebe als Waffe einsetzen, wird das Konzept noch unverständlicher. Ich weiss nicht, auf welcher Wolke Du lebst, aber ich erlebe in meiner Umgebung nur eine extrem groß Hilfsbereitschaft. Niemand übersieht die Probleme, aber die "Lösung" der Rechtsextremen sehen wir hinter den Grenzzäunen. Das ist keine Lösung. Geschlossene Grenzen und Zäune in Europa sind ein Rückfall in längst überwundene Zeiten. Aber die Rechtspopulisten in ganz Europa schaffen es, diesen Kontinent zu ruinieren. Bisher hat Europa immer die Menschenrechte auf der Fahne stehen gehabt. Das ist jetzt vorbei. Aus der Traum vom friedlichen Zusammenleben.



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> ....Erst drückt man mit Gewalt eine Partei ins rechte Eck...


So  ist das, wenn Rechtspopulisten eine Parteiführung kapern. Die Partei  wurde mit Gewalt in eine Richtung gedrängt, von innen heraus und ohne  äußeren Zwang. Warum wohl verließen bedingte moderate Kräfte die  Parteispitze?


----------



## Iconoclast (15. März 2016)

Human sein wägt alles ab, nicht nur eine Richtung. Und da das nicht der Fall ist, kann davon auch keine Rede sein. Ohne Rücksicht auf das, was andere nicht wollen oder Bedenken/Ängste haben ist radikal, nicht human. Und wir sprechen nicht nur von Personen im eigenen Land, sondern praktisch der ganzen EU.


----------



## Captn (15. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Humanität ist eine Frage der Einstellung. Man hat sie, oder nicht. Wenn man sie nicht hat, versteht man das Konzept auch nicht. Gehört man zu jenem Teil der Bevölkerung, die Schlagstöcke und nicht Liebe als Waffe einsetzen, wird das Konzept noch unverständlicher. Ich weiss nicht, auf welcher Wolke Du lebst, aber ich erlebe in meiner Umgebung nur eine extrem groß Hilfsbereitschaft. Niemand übersieht die Probleme, aber die "Lösung" der Rechtsextremen sehen wir hinter den Grenzzäunen. Das ist keine Lösung. Geschlossene Grenzen und Zäune in Europa sind ein Rückfall in längst überwundene Zeiten. Aber die Rechtspopulisten in ganz Europa schaffen es, diesen Kontinent zu ruinieren. Bisher hat Europa immer die Menschenrechte auf der Fahne stehen gehabt. Das ist jetzt vorbei. Aus der Traum vom friedlichen Zusammenleben.


Ich glaube du verstehst einige hier nicht oder übersiehst es einfach absichtlich. Niemand hat etwas dagegen Bedürftigen mit Asylanspruch zu helfen. Aber genau an diesem Punkt hat die derzeitige Regierung versagt, nach dem Motto "mit Aussitzen schaffen wir das". Anstatt die einfachste Lösung in Erwägung zu ziehen, nämlich den Leuten vor Ort in der Türkei oder Jordanien (nur um mal ein paar Beispiele zu nennen) zu helfen, lässt man die Leute den weiten Weg nach Deutschland gehen (denn woanders wollen sie ja nicht hin). 
Nur sind darunter nicht nur Syrer oder andere etwaige Völkergruppen mit Asylanspruch, sondern halt auch viele Nutznießer.
Dass ein Syrer aber nun mal nicht wie ein Schwarzafrikaner aussieht, ist den meisten dabei entgangen. Man hilft nicht den Menschen, die vor Krieg und Terror fliehen, sondern denen, die es nicht auf die Reihe bekommen, an ihrer Situation, etwas zu verändern...

Die Folgen sind leicht einsehbar: Überfüllte Asylheime, geringfügige Abschiebungen derer, die keinen Anspruch haben, eine immer größer werdende Menge wütender Bürger und ein sich mehrender Schuldenberg, dee schon lange seinen Zenit erreicht hat. 

Hinzu kommt, dass man es sich sogar mit den freiwilligen verscherzt hat. Man hat die Helfer einfach sich selbst überlassen, in der Hoffnung, dass wir die das schon irgendwie schaffen. Nur ist das eben nicht der Fall. Da hilft auch kein dümmliches Standard-blabla mehr.

Und ich sag es nocheinmal, niemand hat etwas dagegen, den Leuten zu helfen, aber der derzeitige Weg ist nunmal keine Lösung, sondern das Ergebnis jahrelanger Faulheit und Inkompetenz.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> ... Ohne Rücksicht auf das, was andere  nicht wollen oder Bedenken/Ängste haben ist radikal, nicht  human.....


Egoistische materielle Gedanken wiegen weniger schwer als existenzielle Hilfe für Leidende.
Schimpft sich Güterabwägung.

Das Erschreckende an der heutigen Zeit ist, dass sich die Egoisten wieder trauen mit schwellender
Brust ihren Egoismus hinaus zu posaunen. Ich stelle mir nur die Frage, wen trifft es nach den 
Flüchtlingen? Welches ist die nächste Minderheit, die massive Einschnitte bekommen wird?

Wenn man zurückschaut in die große Zeit der Rechtsextremen, erkennt man schnell, wen es traf.


----------



## Iconoclast (15. März 2016)

Glaubst du das wirklich? Damit bekundest du gerade offen, dass du radikal eingestellt bist und daher erübrigt sich jegliche Diskussion mit dir. Du betreibst doch Egoismus in Reinkultur, wahrlich erschreckend, allerdings.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2016)

Soziale Hilfe ist also Egoismus in Reinkultur? Ich frage mich manchmal wirklich, wo ich hier gelandet bin.
Du hast das Konzept unserer Verfassung scheinbar nicht verstanden. Warum wohl haben wir keine Kopf-
steuer, sondern progessiv steigende? Warum gibt es Sozialhilfe, warum Krankenversicherung mit
vollem Umfang für alle? 

Aber Du kannst Dir sicher sein, dass die Errungenschaft unserer Gesellschaft in den nächsten Legislatur-
perioden Stück für Stück hinweggefegt werden. Leistungsgesellschaft in Vollendung bedeutet auch, Aus-
sortieren der Schwachen und Kranken.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2016)

> Das Erschreckende an der heutigen Zeit ist, dass sich die Egoisten wieder trauen mit schwellender
> Brust ihren Egoismus hinaus zu posaunen.


Das Problem ist eben das die breite Masse die Flüchtlinge nicht eingeladen haben und wenn man dann oft lesen kann das die eher nach gebratenen Tauben suchen ist es kein Wunder das lieber das Geld verbrannt wird anstatt es vielleicht zu spenden.
Es soll jeder so leben wie er will mit allen Ecken und Kanten so lange man noch in einer Demokratie lebt, nur eben keine extreme auf beiden Seiten


----------



## Verminaard (15. März 2016)

Das Verhalten einiger Linker erinnert mich irgendwie an das mancher Baenker.
Die Probleme schaffen, sich mit Moral bruesten und sich ueber andere aufregen, diffamieren, mim Finger auf Andere zeigen, aber die Kosten sozialisieren.
Was haben die Baenker genau gemacht? Gewinne eingefahren, Probleme geschaffen, Kosten sozialisiert.
Nur so ein Gedanke....


Btw. da hat doch einer der immer auf die Anderen zeigt wieder mal einige feine Deals abgewickelt bzw. durchgewunken.
Na immerhin sind die Liga der arabischen Laender Vorzeigedemokraten.
Warum genau santkionieren wir zeitgleich Putin?
Wieviel Solidaritaet in dieser Fluechtlingskrise zeigen die ganzen Glaubensbrueder?

Aber ueber AfD und deren Waehler schimpfen.

Diese Heuchlerei, kaum auszuhalten!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das Problem ist eben das die breite Masse ....


Die breite Masse erkennt aber auch nicht die wirtschaftliche Tragweite der Entscheidung der Kanzlerin. Als Exportnation Nummer 1 brauchen wir beste Beziehungen zu unseren Nachbarn. Was meinst Du, welche Produkte und welche Firmen die Flüchtlinge bevorzugen werden, wenn das Land wieder aufgebaut wird? Es ist immer alles ein Geben und Nehmen. Es sind Zukunftsinvestitionen, neben der menschlichen Selbstverständlichkeit der Hilfe. Lässt Du dich wirklich von der "Lügenpresse" verleiten und glaubt den Blödsinn, der über "gebratene Tauben suchen" verbreitet wird?


----------



## Nightslaver (15. März 2016)

Wo wir vor nicht all zu fernen Seiten das Thema gebildet ungebildet hatten... soviel zur "Intelligenz" unserer "angehenden linksautonomen" Gymnasiasten... 

Kolner "Abi-Krieg": Die wichtigsten Fragen und Antworten zu den Krawallen


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (15. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Wenn Flüchtlinge wieder gehen, wieso dann versuchen sie zu integrieren? Das kann man sich doch dann sparen und das Geld dafür auch. Es war ein mutiger Schritt von Merkel den Ungarn zu sagen, ok wir nehmen euch jetzt völlig unbürokratisch ein paar Flüchtlinge ab aber die Politik des durchwinkens danach war der größte Fehler überhaupt. Das war ein Signal ihr könnt alle kommen, und jetzt kommen sie von überall her. Aus Marokko, aus Tunesien, aus Algerien, Länder wo wir Urlaub machen! Sie kommen aus Afghanistan, aus dem Irak, aus dem Iran. Sie kommen aus Eritrea und dem Sudan! Die halbe Welt macht sich auf den Weg nach Deutschland weil sie alle denken Frau Merkel hat uns doch eingeladen! Das muss endlich aufhören!



Wichtiger wäre es, daß die Gründe für das Fliehen (oder wie auch immer man es nennen mag) bekämpft werden. Symptome bekämpfen hat noch nie eine Krankheit geheilt. Aber das muss dann logischerweise bei den ganzen Verstrickungen auch von allen gewollt sein und daran scheitert es.
Natürlich können wir nicht unbegrenzt Leute aufnehmen.
Gleichzeitig kann es aber keine Obergrenze in dem Sinne geben. Rechtlich nicht, moralisch auch nicht.
"WIR" sollte aber in dem Fall nicht Deutschland und einige wenige Länder alleine sein, sondern ein wirkliches "WIR"

Da kann es meiner Meinung nach auch nicht sein, dass irgendwelche Großempfänger von EU-Zuschüssen sich hinstellen und sagen, wir machen nix. Länder die enorm vom EU-Beitritt profitiert haben (wobei gerade da die "einfachen Bürger" eher einen Nachteil dadurch haben), picken sich die Rosinen raus. Toll! :flop:

Warum versucht wird, Flüchtlinge zu integrieren? Was sonst? Ist doch der einzig richtige Weg. Ghettobildung und Abgrenzung hatten wir durch falsche Politik (Ausländerschulen, bewusst keine Deutschkurse anbieten) bei den Gastarbeitern bereits, die Folgen davon sind teilweise bis heute spürbar.
Wenn Integration - welche von beiden Seiten gewollt und gefördert werden muss - nicht gelingt, bleiben die Leute zusammen. Ist ein ganz normales Verhalten.

Ist bei deutschen Rentnern auf den Balearen so, ist bei vielen hier seit Generationen lebenden Türken so und ist bei etlichen seit Jahren hier lebenden Deutschrussen so.

Sorgt aber immer wieder für Stress, Paralellgesellschaften will doch wohl niemand.

Im Extremfall dann so wie in den Vororten von Paris oder in Belgien. Augen zu, Problem gelöst. Scheinbar. Bis irgendwann der große Knall kommt, weil viele Abgehängte und Chancenlosen sich radikalisieren lassen und/oder kriminell werden.

Geschlossene Lager? District 9?   Ginge vielleicht, wenn es für eine absehbare Zeit wäre. Aber wann wird da Ruhe sein und die Leute können bedenkenlos zurück? Nach wie vielen Jahren?
Und deren Kinder sollen solange wie unterrichtet werden? Ansonsten kann man mit denen nach Kriegsende auch nicht wirklich viel anfangen und welchen Weg dann die Mehrheit einschlagen würde, wäre dann vorprogrammiert. Prima Nachwuchs für Rattenfänger aller Art.
Gleiches gilt aber auch schon vorher. Wenn "die" dann eingepfercht jahrelang in irgendwelchen Lagern hocken würden und sich langweilen, ist doch auch klar, dass die Unzufriedenheit wächst und es zwangsweise zu Schlägereien und Schlimmerem käme.

Klar werden viele erstmal froh sein, in Sicherheit zu sein. Aber gleichzeitig will man doch, dass es vorwärts geht und man ein Ziel hat.
Stell Dir mal vor, Du müsstest jetzt eine Art Riesen-WG mit all Deinen Nachbarn führen. Wie lange würde es wohl dauern, bis der erste Streit da wäre? Wer räumt den Müll weg, der achtlos hingeworfen wird (ICH war das nicht  )

Ist ja nicht so, dass alle vorher in einem dritte Welt Land gelebt haben und froh über sauberes Wasser sind. Die wollen möglichst auch zumindest den Standard von früher auch wieder erreichen. Die Chance hat man hier als anerkannter Flüchtling zumindest theoretisch. Zwar nicht so einfach, wie leider oft erzählt wird (auch das ist ein Ansatzpunkt, gerade), aber es ist machbar.
Würde man aber alles verwehren und die nur in irgendwelchen Lagern sicher "aufbewahren", statt zu integrieren, steigt zwangsläufig die Kriminalität.

Tut sie so auch. Ist logisch und leider sind überall A...geigen dabei. Tut sie sicher auch überproportional bei bestimmten Gruppen. Da wünsche ich mir auch ein konsequenteres Vorgehen (insgesamt, egal wer Straftate begeht. Härtere Strafen und vor allem Ausreizen des Strafmaßes, auch bei jüngeren Tätern) und bin mit vielen Dingen auch nicht einverstanden.

Andererseits, nüchtern betrachtet, haben wir nunmal einen Rechtsstaat, d.h. faire Prozesse und die Möglichkeit, gegen Urteile vorzugehen. Eigentlich ist das auch gut so. Darauf können wir stolz sein, auch wenn das immer mal wieder ausgenutzt wird und dadurch Verfahren teils Jahre dauern.

Ich bin auch der Meinung: "Wer straffällig wird, hat hier nix zu suchen".Kann meinetwegen auch nur ne Packung geklauter Kaugummis sein. Weg! Bei Registrierung einen entsprechenden Passus unterzeichnen lassen und fertig.
Wir haben genügend eigene Kriminelle. 

Aber so einfach geht es halt nicht, da kann man noch so viel aus der Opposition heraus oder am Stammtisch/bei Demos brüllen. Es ist einfach nicht so einfach möglich. Zumindest ein wenig wurde ja (bin mal gespannt) in die Richtung geändert.

Und man darf auch - ohne irgendwas runterzuspielen - nicht vergessen, dass sie subjektive Wahrnehmung oft vieles schlimmer darstellt, als es wirklich ist.
Wie gesagt, ohne etwas beschönigen zu wollen.

Als beispielsweise die Diskussion um gefährliche Hunderassen aufkam, verging kein Tag, in dem nicht vor allem in Boulevardzeitschriften wieder ein Bericht über einen "Kampfhund" (Schäferhund  ) war, der ein Kind angefallen hat.
Kommt sowas jetzt nicht mehr vor? 
Als Turbo-Rolf damals die junge Frau samt Kind "auf dem Gewissen hatte", ständig Berichte über Raser und illegale Straßenrennen. Wo ist die Schweinegrippe, die Vogelgrippe? Der Gebärmutterhalskrebs? Die Pflicht zur Masernimpfung? Zig Themen, die uns schon an unseren Untergang haben glauben lassen.

Wie mehrmals gesagt, ohne verharmlosen zu wollen. Bestimmte Vorfälle gehen absolut gar nicht, aber Taschendiebstähle die bei großen Menschenansammlungen schon immer vorkamen und beispielsweise in Köln gerade von diesen Täterkreisen regelmäßig begangen wurden jetzt den Flüchtlingen in die Schuhe zu schieben, empfinde ich als unfair. Und als gefährliche Stimmungsmache.
War sonst im Regionalteil eine kleine Meldung wert. Jetzt einen ARD-Brennpunkt.

Was ist denn mit den einschlägig bekannten Großfamilien in Berlin. Sind das auch Flüchtlinge? Seit Jahren namentlich bekannt, nix passiert. Aber wenn dort jetzt "südländisch aussehende Personen" Mist bauen, waren es natürlich Flüchtlinge.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...


Das Verhalten zeigt doch mehr Tendenzen des rechten Spektrums, oder? Dieses absurde "Ich bin stolz auf meine Schule", "wir sind die besten", "die anderen sind minderwärtig"....
findest Du wohl kaum im individuellen linken Lager. Das sind die Auswüchse, die uns durch den sich immer stärker formulierenden rechten Mob in Zukunft häufiger drohen werden.

Wenn man aber nicht einmal den Feind erkennt, kann man kaum gegen ihn vorgehen .


----------



## Amon (15. März 2016)

Du lebst echt in deiner bunten Kugel wie es hier schon gesagt wurde. Das ist der Nachschub für die roten Nazis, die neue SA, die parteifinanzierte staatsfeindliche Antifa! Denn genau da orientieren sich diese Blagen hin. Man ist ja auf dem Gymnasium und da ist man links.


----------



## Woohoo (15. März 2016)

Kommando Norbert Blüm 
Flüchtlinge bewusst in den Todesfluss geschickt! - Chaos in Idomeni - Welt - krone.at

_"Die Flüchtlinge wurden bei diesem Marsch in Idomeni bewusst in Lebensgefahr gebracht - und auf der anderen Seite des Flussufers warteten TV- Teams  und Journalisten", erfuhr die "Krone" aus österreichischen  Polizeikreisen, dass die mazedonische Exekutive beim Fluss auch 30  Journalisten verhaftet hat. Sie wurden nach Zahlung von 250 Euro Bußgeld  wieder auf freien Fuß gesetzt."_


----------



## Iconoclast (15. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es sind Zukunftsinvestitionen, neben der menschlichen Selbstverständlichkeit der Hilfe.



Oh bitte, kannst dieses Gesülze mal einstellen? Mir kommen gleich die Tränen. Wir helfen niemanden, wir schüren Illusionen einer Zukunft, die niemand von denen jemals haben wird. Auch da gab es schon mehr als genug Flüchtlinge die sich zu Wort gemeldet, ja gar Landsleute gewarnt haben, die Reise nicht anzutreten. Die heile bunte Welt in der alle Händchen halten gibt es nicht und wird es niemals geben. Ich finde es eher erschreckend, wie Forenhelden da wirklich der Meinung sind im Recht zu sein, wenn führende Ökonomen aus Oxford dies wiederlegen. So arrogant und fest gefahren kann ein Mensch doch gar nicht sein? 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Lässt Du dich wirklich von der "Lügenpresse" verleiten und glaubt den Blödsinn, der über "gebratene Tauben suchen" verbreitet wird?





LÜGEN-PRES-SE! LÜGEN-PRES-SE! Alles wird gut, besorgter Bürger.
Wie man hier von links nach rechts nach links nach der mitte und dann nach oben rudert, aber dann kehrt nach unten und wieder nach links macht, ist wirklich köstlich. Weiter so!


----------



## Verminaard (15. März 2016)

Soll man da drueber lachen oder weinen?
Vor einem halben Jahr war es noch die neutrale Presse die ueber alles wahrheitsgemaeß berichtet hat und die auslaenderfeindlichen Nazizombies haben sie Luegenpresse genannt, sowas geht gar nicht.
Und jetzt ist doch die Luegenpresse?

Ja wie jetzt?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Blos keine Zukunftsinvestitionen mehr


Wer ist es denn, der die Förderung von Einkommensschwachen Familien fordert und mehr Geld für Schulen ? Und wer ist es der die schwarze Null um jeden Preis fordert ?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Gehälter am oberen Ende steigen und steigen und niemand macht etwas dagegen


Stimmt, man macht eine Lohnobergrenze von 8,50 Euro und einen Mindestlohn von 8.50 Euro. Wer mehr verdient wird enteignet, da Unterschiede und Freheit im Sozialismus verboten sind...



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Früher, in der sozialen Markwirtschaft, waren die Unterschiede viel geringer.


Bei der AfD beschwerst du dich immer wenn jemand sagt, dass früher einiges besser war...


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warten wir es ab. Die AfD hat gar nicht Möglichkeit, viel zu entschieden


Noch nicht.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vielleicht hilft Dir das auf die Sprünge:
> Was ist eigentlich rechtsextrem an der AfD?


netz gegen nazis ist eine Initiative von den Jusos. Das sollte alles sagen...



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Verhalten zeigt doch mehr Tendenzen des rechten Spektrums, oder? Dieses absurde "Ich bin stolz auf meine Schule", "wir sind die besten", "die anderen sind minderwärtig"....
> findest Du wohl kaum im individuellen linken Lager. Das sind die Auswüchse, die uns durch den sich immer stärker formulierenden rechten Mob in Zukunft häufiger drohen werden.
> 
> Wenn man aber nicht einmal den Feind erkennt, kann man kaum gegen ihn vorgehen .


Hmm, wer ist es denn immer der AfD-Wähler als ungebildet bezeichnet ?


----------



## efdev (15. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ja wie jetzt?



Bei beiden Seiten jeweils wie es gerade passt weist du doch bestimmt schon


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Man ist ja auf dem Gymnasium und da ist man links.


Nicht alle aber einige. 
Kommt aber auch aufs Bundesland an.


----------



## Woohoo (15. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



_Jetzt stellen sich einige Fragen: Wer hat diese Aktion, bei der zwei  Männer und eine Frau aus Afghanistan in dem eiskalten Fluss ertrunken  sind, geplant? Wer hätte daran Interesse, dass besonders dramatische  Bilder von Frauen und Kindern, die bis zum Bauch im Wasser stehen, um  die Welt gehen? Und wo wurden die auf Arabisch verfassten Flugzettel  gedruckt und kopiert? Doch sicher nicht in einem Zweimann- Campingzelt der Flüchtlinge in Idomeni?_
_
Der Verdacht der Nachrichtendienstmitarbeiter fällt auf Hilfsorganisationen, die vor Ort an der griechisch- mazedonischen Grenze im Einsatz sind. Und: Vermutlich sind die Urheber des Durchbruch- Plans und Verfasser der Flugzettel sogar deutsche oder österreichische Helfer_

Flüchtlinge bewusst in den Todesfluss geschickt! - Chaos in Idomeni - Welt - krone.at


----------



## Verminaard (15. März 2016)

Türkei: Recep Tayyip*Erdogan will Terrorismus breiter definieren - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und mit dem verhandelt Merkel?

Na solang die Fluechtlinge an der tuerkischen Grenze zurueckgehalten werden, ist das in Ordnung.
Dann kann man sich hier noch immer moralisch ueberlegen fuehlen.

Ich mein, wo macht das jetzt einen Unterschied? Ob man die europaeischen Aussengrenzen schuetzt, grenznahe Auffanglager einrichtet und dort einen kontrollierten Ablauf gewaehrleistet oder ob man Erdolf Milliarden in den Hintern pustet, zu Kreuze bei ihm kriecht, sonstige Forderungen annimmt, und der kann letztendlich doch machen was er will.
Nebenbei tritt er saemtliche Rechte.
Nur damit man die Bilder in den Medien nicht an der deutschen, respektive europaeischen Aussengrenze hat sondern weit weit weg?

Ist das nicht bisschen arg zynisch den Fluechtlingen gegenueber?

*Woohoo*  	 schoen das auf der anderen Seite noch Journalisten gewartet haben. Um ja diese schrecklichen Aufnahmen einzufangen und wahrscheinlich im europaeischen, speziell im deutschsprachigen Raum, den boesen Nazis unter die Nase zu reiben.
Hier werden Fluechtlinge fuer eigene Ideen und Ideologien angelogen, missbraucht und instrumentalisiert.

Ist das die humanitaere Hilfe von der ich immer wieder lese?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. März 2016)

Die Journalisten die dafür verantwortlich sind sollten ein lebenslanges Berufsverbot im Medienbereich erhalten.
Das was die da machen ist eine Schande für ihre Berufsgruppe, in der auch viele ehrliche Menschen arbeiten die jetzt auch Glaubwürdigkeit verlieren weil ihre Kollegen Mist gebaut haben.


----------



## Bester_Nick (15. März 2016)

Da machen sensationsgeile Fotografen Bilder für den voyeuristischen Zuschauer, der sich gerne am Elend anderer aufgeilt. Perverse Nummer.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. März 2016)

Mal ein guter Vorschlag der AfD: Landesparteitag in Berlin : AfD: Generelles Kopftuchverbot an Universitaten und Schulen - Berlin - Tagesspiegel
Religion hat an Schulen nichts zu suchen. Wenn man sich schon über das Kreuz an der Wand in Bayern aufregt, wäre es Heuchelei das andere nicht ebenfalls verbieten zu wollen.


----------



## Woohoo (15. März 2016)

Idomeni: Aktivisten bringen Fluchtlinge in Lebensgefahr - DIE WELT

War schon eine miese Aktion mit der Fluchtkarte. Die Aktivisten hätte den Menschen besser helfen sollen in die griechischen Flüchtlingsheime zu gelangen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Idomeni: Aktivisten bringen Fluchtlinge in Lebensgefahr - DIE WELT


Da wollte wohl jemand wieder einen Grund haben um alles und jeden zu beleidigen und zu kritisieren...

Nächster Einzelfall: Uberfall auf 17-Jahrigen: Polizei sucht Zeugen! - MOPO24


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2016)

Gut das Glaubenszeug braucht man wirklich nicht wenn es nicht gerade eine Glockendisco ist und die Herabsetzung der Strafmündigkeit wäre auch nicht so verkehrt


----------



## efdev (15. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Gut das Glaubenszeug braucht man wirklich nicht wenn es nicht gerade eine Glockendisco ist und die Herabsetzung der Strafmündigkeit wäre auch nicht so verkehrt



bei zweiterem wäre ich mir nicht so sicher das kann auch schnell nach hinten losgehen die Kinder früher Richtung Knast zu schicken.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Mal ein guter Vorschlag der AfD: Landesparteitag in Berlin : AfD: Generelles Kopftuchverbot an Universitaten und Schulen - Berlin - Tagesspiegel
> Religion hat an Schulen nichts zu suchen. Wenn man sich schon über das Kreuz an der Wand in Bayern aufregt, wäre es Heuchelei das andere nicht ebenfalls verbieten zu wollen.



Dann bitte auch alles andere was nur Entfernt an Religion erinnert verbieten an der Uni keine Kreuze als Kette usw das ist einfach Blödsinn denn es Spricht nichts gegen das Kopftuch.
Wenn etwas von den Personen ausgeht empfinde ich es als etwas ganz anderes als ein verkacktes Kreuz an der Wand was die Schule als Religiös wirken lässt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2016)

Wenn man an früher denkt gab es hier auch oft Kopftücher besonders auf dem Land.
Klar kann so etwas passieren mit der schnelleren Knasterfahrung aber auf der anderen Seite wird es ja schon übelst ausgereizt von den Kindern aus bestimmten Bereichen


----------



## efdev (15. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn man an früher denkt gab es hier auch oft Kopftücher besonders auf dem Land.
> Klar kann so etwas passieren mit der schnelleren Knasterfahrung aber auf der anderen Seite wird es ja schon übelst ausgereizt von den Kindern aus bestimmten Bereichen



Bei Kopftüchern muss ich auch immer an meine Oma denken 
Wohl wahr aber ich glaube nicht das Knast ernsthaft die Lösung ist das ist nur wieder das Problem verdrängen


----------



## Woohoo (15. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Wenn man an früher denkt gab es hier auch oft Kopftücher besonders auf dem Land.
> Klar kann so etwas passieren mit der schnelleren Knasterfahrung aber auf der anderen Seite wird es ja schon übelst ausgereizt von den Kindern aus bestimmten Bereichen



Kopftuch ist auch ein guter Schutz wenn man auf dem Land draußen arbeitet. Wenn ich aber wie neulich mit dem Auto an einer roten Ampel stehe und eine Schulklasse vorrübergeht (ca. 4. oder 5. Klasse) und die Hälfte der Mädchen schon mit Kopftuch bedeckt sind, werde ich skeptisch.


----------



## Two-Face (15. März 2016)

Man muss Religion nicht ernst nehmen.
Man muss nur die ernst nehmen, die sie zu ernst nehmen.


----------



## Woohoo (15. März 2016)

Je religiöser desto schlimmer. Das stimmt.


----------



## Two-Face (15. März 2016)

Wenn einer seine Religion nur für sich auslebt und andere damit in Ruhe lässt, ist es mir wurscht, wie religiös einer ist.
Manche setzen Religion mit Kultur gleich und tragen das Kopftuch dann zum Teil aus traditionellen Gründen.

Mir ist das egal, ich störe mich mich nicht daran, wenn man das freiwillig tut. Das größte Problem ist meiner Meinung nach, dass religiöse Menschen ihre Kinder oft nicht die Wahl lassen, fürchterlich waren diese "Ehrenmorde".


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2016)

> Wohl wahr aber ich glaube nicht das Knast ernsthaft die Lösung ist das ist nur wieder das Problem verdrängen


Das ist jetzt aber nicht Bestandteil meiner Aussage, es ging mir nur darum das Kinder in dem Alter eben nicht mehr Vogelfrei sind und es provozieren und auskosten


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Manche setzen Religion mit Kultur gleich und tragen das Kopftuch dann zum Teil aus traditionellen Gründen.


Wenn es nicht Religion sondern Kultur ist, wird die Integration nur noch mehr erschwert. 
Und ich denke den jungen muslimischen Mädchen wird einfach eingeredet, dass sie es freiwillig tragen.


----------



## Two-Face (15. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wenn es nicht Religion sondern Kultur ist, wird die Integration nur noch mehr erschwert.
> Und ich denke den jungen muslimischen Mädchen wird einfach eingeredet, dass sie es freiwillig tragen.


Hmm, was hat das jetzt mit Integration zu tun?

Mal anders gefragt, wann ist jemand "integriert"?
Wenn er anfängt, Lederhosn zu tragen und Weißwurst zu essen?


----------



## Woohoo (15. März 2016)

Und was kriegen die Mädchen zu hören wenn sie zu Hause fragen, warum muss ich das Tuch tragen und meine Klassenkameraden nicht? Warum darf ich nicht mit schwimmen gehen? Wie lautet die Erklärung die Eltern dann geben.


----------



## the_leon (15. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Mal anders gefragt, wann ist jemand "integriert"?
> Wenn er anfängt, Lederhosn zu tragen und Weißwurst zu essen?


Nein danke, darauf kann ich als Bayer gut verzichten 
Was würden den die Moslems denken, wenn unsere Frauen mit Burka rumrennen würden?



Woohoo schrieb:


> Und was kriegen die Mädchen zu hören wenn  sie zu Hause fragen, warum muss ich das Tuch tragen und meine  Klassenkameraden nicht? Warum darf ich nicht mit schwimmen gehen? Wie  lautet die Erklärung die Eltern dann geben.



Weil unsere Vorfahren das schon so gemacht haben und das unsere Traditionen vorschreiben...
Was würden denn deine Großeltern über dich denken


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. März 2016)

Diese muslimischen Mädchen mobben auch gerne andere Mädchen ohne Kopftuch, wenn sie in der Mehrheit sind. Vor allem in Berlin und NRW...


----------



## efdev (15. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Diese muslimischen Mädchen mobben auch gerne andere Mädchen ohne Kopftuch, wenn sie in der Mehrheit sind. Vor allem in Berlin und NRW...



Ach was nen Zufall die Mehrheit mobbt die Minderheit hab ich noch nie gesehen klappt auch andersherum so gut


----------



## Amon (15. März 2016)

Was die Moslems denken würden wenn unsere Frauen mit Burka rum laufen würden? Das!: Ja! Wir haben gewonnen! Mission abgeschlossen! Und solche Leute wie Claudia 'Fatima' Roth helfen ihnen auch noch dabei.


----------



## Two-Face (15. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Was die Moslems denken würden wenn unsere Frauen mit Burka rum laufen würden? Das!: Ja! Wir haben gewonnen! Mission abgeschlossen! Und solche Leute wie Claudia 'Fatima' Roth helfen ihnen auch noch dabei.


Könntest du mal mit diesem Scheiß aufhören?!
Ist echt nicht mehr auszuhalten.
Als ob muslimische Frauen die Burka tragen würden, um andere für ihren Glauben zu rekrutieren.

Da regt man sich auf, wenn die sogenannten "Linken" die AfD-Wähler oder Flüchtlingskritiker ins rechte Spektrum schmeißen, aber selber ist man nicht zu differenziertem Urteilen fähig.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2016)

Man kann schwerlich auf eigene Traditionen und Glauben im fremden Land verzichten da es ein Stück Heimat ist. Es nur leider so das derzeitig diese Kleidung zum allgemeinen Feindbild der westlichen Welt zählt.


----------



## Amon (15. März 2016)

Scheiß?! Hast du den Koran gelesen?! Ich schon! Du weisst schon dass diese Menschen die jetzt versuchen illegal nach Deutschland zu kommen eine sehr mittelalterliche Auslegung des Islam haben und damit ein friedliches zusammenleben mit uns völlig unmöglich ist? Du hast schon mitbekommen dass in einem deutschen Schwimmbad kleine Mädchen von diesen "Flüchtlingen" belästigt wurden und dass, da dann anstatt diese Schweine rausgeworfen und zu sagen ihr kommt nicht mehr rein mal lieber islamische Regelungen eingeführt werden und nun feste Zeiten für Frauen und Männer zum rutschen eingeführt wurden?! Falls nicht, die Einzelfallmap habe ich vor ein paar Seiten verlinkt und Schwimmbäder haben ne extra Kategorie!


----------



## Two-Face (15. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Scheiß?! Hast du den Koran gelesen?! Ich schon! Du weisst schon dass diese Menschen die jetzt versuchen illegal nach Deutschland zu kommen eine sehr mittelalterliche Auslegung des Islam haben und damit ein friedliches zusammenleben mit uns völlig unmöglich ist? Du hast schon mitbekommen dass in einem deutschen Schwimmbad kleine Mädchen von diesen "Flüchtlingen" belästigt wurden und dass, da dann anstatt diese Schweine rausgeworfen und zu sagen ihr kommt nicht mehr rein mal lieber islamische Regelungen eingeführt werden und nun feste Zeiten für Frauen und Männer zum rutschen eingeführt wurden?! Falls nicht, die Einzelfallmap habe ich vor ein paar Seiten verlinkt und Schwimmbäder haben ne extra Kategorie!


Och, und das weißt du woher?
Steht das auf deiner schicken "Einzelfallmap"?
Das was du machst ist Stammtischgerede und Pauschalisieren, wie's im Buche steht.
Deppen hast du überall, in jeder Bevölkerungsgruppe und mir wäre es neu, wenn es 1 Millionen Fälle krimineller Handlung sein würden.
Selbst wenn du alle Fälle sexueller Belästigung bisher summieren würdest, kämst du niemals auf die gleiche Anzahl Flüchtlinge, die bisher hier angekommen sind.^^

Ja, es ist "Scheiß" was du laberst, du glaubst du hättest die Befugnis zu Wissen, was in jedem einzelnen dieser Köpfe vor sich geht und könntest deshalb ganze Menschengruppen verurteilen.

Schon mal in 'ner provisorischen Unterbringung für Flüchtlinge gewesen?
Ich schon. Von denen hat sich keiner beschwert, dass die freiwilligen Helfer von den Maltesern, dem ASB oder dem RK waren.
Diejenigen, die aus zerbombten Kriegsgebieten kamen, waren dankbar für die Hilfe, beschwert haben sich tatsächlich nur diejenigen, die ohnehin kein Bleiberecht hier bekommen werden, vorwiegend junge Männer aus Afghanistan, Marokko, Algerien. Und auch die "nur", weil sie nicht sofort in eine dicke Wohnung ziehen konnten oder das Essen ihnen nicht gepasst hat.


----------



## Woohoo (15. März 2016)

Unseren Lebensstil nicht vom Terror beeinträchtigen lassen.

....

Sonderregelungen für Schwimmbäder einführen, Frauen und Männer trennen, Verhaltensregeln für Frauen.....


----------



## Nightslaver (15. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Sonderregelungen für Schwimmbäder einführen, *Frauen und Männer trennen, Verhaltensregeln für Frauen*.....



Deutschland 2016, die ersten Schritte auf dem Weg in eine konservative islamische Gesellschaft.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2016)

Sicherlich gibt es Taten die erst mit der Flüchtlingskrise aufkamen und wo Täter erwischt werden soll natürlich die Härte des Gesetzes reinschlagen. Nur kann man wegen Minderheiten schwerlich alle über einen Kamm scheren. Denk einfach mal an unsere dunkle Vergangenheit, für nicht wenige sind wir immer noch die gleichen


----------



## Amon (15. März 2016)

Unsere "dunkle Vergangenheit" interessiert mich ehrlich gesagt einen feuchten. Im Gegensatz zu manch anderen lasse ich mir keine kollektive Erbschuld für Dinge einreden die 30 Jahre vor meiner Geburt passiert sind. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.

Und ja Two-Face, ich habe beruflich schon Kontakt mit diesen Unterkünften für illegale Einwanderer und deren Bewohnern gehabt. Vorherrschend von allen dort "I need, you must"! Nix von Dankbarkeit! Also hör mir ja auf mit deinem dummen Gerede.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (15. März 2016)

Wenn man anderen den Spiegel vor das Gesicht hält muss man auch verkraften selbst zu schauen. Ich war viel auf dem Erdball unterwegs und fand es immer arg befremdlich auf diese Zeit festgenagelt worden zu sein


----------



## Two-Face (15. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Unsere "dunkle Vergangenheit" interessiert mich ehrlich gesagt einen feuchten. Im Gegensatz zu manch anderen lasse ich mir keine kollektive Erbschuld für Dinge einreden die 30 Jahre vor meiner Geburt passiert sind. Aber das ist ein anderes Thema.


...und wer redet dir und allen anderen Deutschen dauernd eine kollektive Erbschuld ein?
Der letzte der das immer wieder mal gemacht hat ist letztes Jahr gestorben und war selber freiwilliges Mitglied der Wehrmacht.



Amon schrieb:


> Und ja Two-Face, ich habe beruflich schon Kontakt mit diesen Unterkünften für illegale Einwanderer und deren Bewohnern gehabt. Vorherrschend von allen dort "I need, you must"! Nix von Dankbarkeit! Also hör mir ja auf mit deinem dummen Gerede.


Sehr schönes Ei, das du dir gerade ins Nest gelegt hast.
Ich rede von Kriegsflüchtlingen, die das schlimmste durchgemacht haben und auch dankbar für die Hilfe sind sowie von denen, die wirklich illegal hier sind. Und du redest nur von Illegalen. 
Da haben wir's ja.


----------



## Verminaard (15. März 2016)

BMFSFJ - Gleichstellung

Was ein Nachrichtendienst wie n-tv draus macht: Reaktion auf Missbrauchsfalle: Fluchtlinge sollen mehr Schutz bekommen - n-tv.de
Sind ja keine Einzelfaelle, aber alles was von Fluechtlingen ausgeht sind Einzelfaelle 

btw. wenn den deutschen Frauen eine armlaenge Abstand reicht, wieso nicht auch bei Fluechtlingsfrauen?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Und du redest nur von Illegalen.
> Da haben wir's ja.


Ich dachte es gibt keine illegalen Menschen?!
Wurde mir so mehrmals erklaert.


----------



## Woohoo (15. März 2016)

Einige Menschen aus dem arabischen Raum haben bestimmt die wenigsten Probleme mit unserer Vergangenheit. 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Was Norbert Blumchen in Idomeni zu sehen bekam - DIE WELT


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Deutschland 2016, die ersten Schritte auf dem Weg in eine konservative islamische Gesellschaft.


Und dann sagt Merkel auch noch "Der Islam gehört zu Deutschland". 

Frank-Walter Steinmeier: AfD gefahrdet Ruf Deutschlands in der Welt - DIE WELT



			
				Die Welt schrieb:
			
		

> Der Vorsitzende der Türkischen Gemeinde in Deutschland, Gökay Sofuoglu, fordert nach dem Wahlerfolg der rechtspopulistischen AfD einen „Zusammenhalt der Demokraten“. „Die AfD wird nicht einfach wieder verschwinden. Wir haben jetzt die Situation wie in Frankreich und anderen europäischen Ländern, dass wir auf längere Zeit mit Rechtsradikalen in den Parlamenten rechnen müssen – eventuell auch im Bundestag“, erläuterte er in den „Stuttgarter Nachrichten“. „Klare Kante zeigen ist jetzt angesagt.“ Das beinhalte auch, dass die AfD keine Landtagsposten bekommen dürfe. „


----------



## Amon (15. März 2016)

Two-Face, deine Kriegsflüchtlinge sind in der mittlerweile in der Minderheit. Der Großteil derer die nach Europa kommen sind Wirtschftsmigranten. Ich glaube kaum das Kriegsflüchtlinge Grenzanlagen mit Rammböcken angreifen und die dort anwesenden Polizisten und Soldaten die diese Anlagen schützen mit Steinen angreifen. Ich bin da ganz bei dir dass man Menschen die wirklich bedroht sind helfen muss aber alle die kommen kann man einfach nicht aufnehmen.


----------



## Two-Face (15. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich bin da ganz bei dir dass man Menschen die wirklich bedroht sind helfen muss aber alle die kommen kann man einfach nicht aufnehmen.


Habe ich das behauptet?
Nein, im Gegenteil.
Im Gegensatz zu dir und den meisten anderen Postern hier weise ich immer wieder auf die Überforderung der hiesigen Hilfskräfte und Behörden hin, die im Schnitt am meisten unter dem enormen Flüchtlingsstrom zu kämpfen haben. Denjenigen, die der AfD, PEgdIdA und Co. am meisten am Arsch vorbeigehen.

Natürlich müssen die ohne Bleibechance abgeschoben werden - das Problem ist nur, dass ein deutschlandweit einheitliches System zur Registrierung und Überprüfung sowie das zugehörige Personal fehlt. Schon lange vor der Flüchtlingskrise gab's zig unbearbeitete Asylanträge, die im Sumpf der Bürokratie verschwunden sind. Wenn man nicht mal damals mit Flüchtlingen, egal ob politisch verfolgt oder nicht, nicht klargekommen ist, wie dann mit einem ganzen Strom davon?

Dennoch kann man einfach nicht sagen, nur weil einige hier Unsinn anstellen und meinen, jeder kriegt hier einen Mercedes umsonst (war damals vor der Wende bei den Ostdeutschen übrigens ähnlich) kann man nicht gleich sagen, dass jede Kopftuchträgerin hier nur durch's Tragen desselbigen andere Frauen indoktrinieren will.

Diejenigen, die das machen, nennt man "Salafisten" und versuchen selber nur potentielle Deutsche mit Migrationshintergrund zu "bekehren".


----------



## Verminaard (15. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Einige Menschen aus dem arabischen Raum haben bestimmt die wenigsten Probleme mit unserer Vergangenheit.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Danke fuer den Link.
Sollten sich mehr mal zu gemuete fuehren.
Erklaert aber Verhalten usw.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Sonderregelungen für Schwimmbäder einführen, Frauen und Männer trennen, Verhaltensregeln für Frauen.....


Warum wohl gibt es schon seit vielen Jahren in Schwimmbädern und Saunen reine Frauentage? 
Warum wohl? Denk mal in Ruhe darüber nach. Wahrscheinlich kommt als Antwort wieder 
_"Ja ey, Gendermainstram, Emanzen raus"_ oder irgendso eine gequirte hirnlose Kacke

Dafür brauchen wir keine Flüchtlinge, auch wenn die Hetzer vor dem Herrn das gerne so hinstellen. 
Nein, unsere ganz eigenen Mannsbilder reichen völlig. Aber genau diese zeigen mit dem Finger auf
 andere. Lebt vor und macht es besser, dann dürft ihr Kritisieren. Sind eigentlich alle unsere pädophilen
Priester Flüchtlinge?


----------



## Two-Face (15. März 2016)

Die Frau wird schon seit Jahren auf ein gewisses Bild hin reduziert, auch ganz ohne "Islamisierung".
Da regt man sich über diesen und jenen Mist auf, dass Frauen mehr emanzipieren müssen, sich mehr vom Mann lösen usw.

Aber über Germany's Next Topmodel, sexistische Popsongs (die selber meistens von Frauen stammen bzw. gesungen werden) oder dem Glorifizieren des möglichst frühzeitigem ersten Geschlechtsverkehrs in den Medien sagt niemand was.

Das wirkich sich wieder auch auf den Mann aus.
Frauen dürfen zumindest partiell "Macken" haben, aber der Mann muss immer wie gemeißelt aussehen.
Kann ja nicht sein, dass auch ein "normaler" Typ, mit relativ heller Hautfarbe oder weniger Muskeln mit 'ner Freundin im Arm rumläuft.


----------



## efdev (15. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Aber über Germany's Next Topmodel, sexistische Popsongs (die selber meistens von Frauen stammen bzw. gesungen werden) oder dem Glorifizieren des möglichst frühzeitigem ersten Geschlechtsverkehrs sagt niemand was.



Auch wenn dir die Texte wahrscheinlich nicht zu sagen (mir auch nicht) ist es eben noch "Kunst" und da ist eben alles erlaubt


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. März 2016)

Handwerkskammer in Bayern: „7  Prozent der Fluchtlinge brechen Ausbildung ab“ - Wirtschaftspolitik - FAZ
Ich dachte die sind schon ausgebildet und so viel gebildeter als wir Einheimischen ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Handwerkskammer in Bayern: „7 Prozent der Fluchtlinge brechen Ausbildung ab“ - Wirtschaftspolitik - FAZ


Da ist die Abbrecherquote aber geringer als unter gute gebildeten Deutschen, beachtlich.
Korrektur: 7% steht im link, 70% im Text. Das ist eine andere Hausnummer



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich dachte die sind schon ausgebildet und so viel gebildeter als wir Einheimischen ?


Wie nennen wir das beim Programmieren? _"Shit in , Shit out"
_Langsam verstehe ich die Basis Deiner geistigen Ergüsse. Was sollte auch sonst heraus kommen?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Die Frau wird schon seit Jahren auf ein gewisses Bild hin reduziert, auch ganz ohne "Islamisierung".
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Das wird wieder schlimmer, es war vor dreißig Jahren viel entspannter ...


----------



## efdev (15. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Handwerkskammer in Bayern: „7 Prozent der Fluchtlinge brechen Ausbildung ab“ - Wirtschaftspolitik - FAZ
> Ich dachte die sind schon ausgebildet und so viel gebildeter als wir Einheimischen ?



Wie ist die Quote bei Einheimischen und Studenten? 
Und selbst wenn die in ihrem Land irgend etwas gelernt haben/hatten ist das nicht mit hier Vergleichbar  was deine komischen Links da immer sollen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Wie ist die Quote bei Einheimischen und Studenten?
> Und selbst wenn die in ihrem Land irgend etwas gelernt haben/hatten ist das nicht mit hier Vergleichbar  was deine komischen Links da immer sollen.


Ausbildungen und Studien werden hier nicht anerkannt, die können alle wieder bei Null anfangen.
Das verstehen Kinder aber nicht ...


----------



## Two-Face (15. März 2016)

Nicht jeder der herkommt, darf seinen im Heimatland erlernten Beruf ausüben.^^
Für viele ist ein polizeiliches Führungszeugnis erforderlich, z.B. Anwälte, Ärzte. Und z.B. in Syrien haben genau die gegen Assad protestiert, nur sobald das dort jemand macht - egal ob friedlich oder nicht - kriegt automatisch einen Eintrag und gilt als Verbrecher und Terrorist.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da ist die Abbrecherquote aber geringer als unter gute gebildeten Deutschen, beachtlich.


Quelle ? 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ausbildungen und Studien werden hier nicht anerkannt, die können alle wieder bei Null anfangen.


Und das ist auch gut so. Anders rum wäre es zurecht ebenfalls so. 
Das syrische Bildungssystem ist nicht mit dem deutschen bzw. den europäischen Bildungssystemen zu vergleichen.


----------



## Amon (15. März 2016)

Das Problem ist gerade bei Anwälten und Ärzten dass deren Abschlüsse meist hier in Deutschland nicht anerkannt werden weil das Niveau der dortigen Ausbildung halt unter dem in Deutschland liegt.


----------



## Verminaard (15. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Wie ist die Quote bei Einheimischen und Studenten?
> Und selbst wenn die in ihrem Land irgend etwas gelernt haben/hatten ist das nicht mit hier Vergleichbar  was deine komischen Links da immer sollen.



Es geht wohl eher um die Aussagen das nur ausgebildete Fachkraefte nach Deutschland kommen und das Deutschland von den Fluechtlingen auf jeden Fall profitiert.
Wurde lange so propagiert.


----------



## Two-Face (15. März 2016)

Anwälte müssten sich erst mal mit den deutschen Gesetzbüchern beschäftigen, bevor sie hier arbeiten würden, ganz klar.
Dass die technische/medizinische Ausbildung bzw. Studiengänge nicht immer das Niveau von deutschen oder europäischen haben, ist auch klar, aber pauschal wird deswegen niemand abgelehnt - anlernen oder fortbilden kann man jeden.

Grundsätzlich kann hier beispielsweise jeder Zahnarzt, der herkommt, arbeiten, wenn er deutsch lernt und ein Führungszeugnis vorweisen kann.
Das Problem ist nur, gerade die gebildetere Schicht hat in Syrien gegen Assad protestiert und wurde deswegen automatisch amtlich als Verbrecher abgestempelt.


----------



## efdev (15. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Es geht wohl eher um die Aussagen das nur ausgebildete Fachkraefte nach Deutschland kommen und das Deutschland von den Fluechtlingen auf jeden Fall profitiert.
> Wurde lange so propagiert.



In der Theorie ist das auch so bis das soweit ist dauert aber halt noch  das die nicht von Heute auf Morgen hier voll drin sind ist klar sind immerhin zwei Unterschiedlich Länder und Systeme 
Aber genauso sind es eben nicht nur Sozialschmarotzer (ekelhaftest wort ) wie gerne gesagt wird und hier nicht Arbeiten wollen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Ganz klar nein ich bin noch nicht all zu lange aus der Schule bis zur 10. kann ich mich an Politik nicht mehr erinnern , im Fachabbitur was bis letztes Jahr ging war Politik im Sinne von mit Parteien auseinandersetzen und allgemein sich mit unserer Aktuellen Politik beschäftigen eher nicht vorhanden.



Ging ja bei der Frage gar nicht mal um die Auseinandersetzung mit aktueller Politik, sondern um ganz grundlegendes:
Was ist Demokratie?
Welche Aufgabe haben Parteien?
Was ist eine Wahl?
Wie nimmt ein Bürger an der politischen Willensbildung teil?

Das sind nun wirklich basics, die man problemlos und neutral vermitteln kann und wenn man sich diesen Thread hier anguckt, dann klappt das teilweise überhaupt nicht.




Dennisth schrieb:


> Soll das witzig sein oder meinst du das wirklich ernst?
> PARTEI-Programm zur EU-Wahl 214 | Die PARTEI
> 
> Danke die ersten beiden "Abschnitte" haben mir schon gereicht um zu erkennen das ich so Leute bestimmt nicht wählen werde.



Ich meine das wirklich ernst. Deine absolut einzigstes Kriterium (für die AfD) war, dass du "mit der aktuellen Situation nicht einverstanden bist". Nun, die PARTEI dürfte wohl in nahezu jedem Punkt extrem weit von den Linien aktueller Politik liegen und erfüllt somit deine einzige Bedingung. Wesentlich besser noch, als z.B. die AfD. Sollte deine Frage also nicht rein rethorischer Natur gewesen sein und die diverse Anforderungen verschwiegen haben, ist das die optimale Antwort.

Wenn nicht, dann wäre es an der Zeit, deine provozierende Frage zu korrigieren.




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich schau mir eher die Ergebnisse der SDP an.
> Ist ja erschreckend. Ich bin Klar für einen Rücktritt von Gabriel als Vorsitzender.



Das sind viele, aber interessiert das die SPD?





-Metallica- schrieb:


> Noch einmal: Das System im insgesammten gehört  Reformiert, da läuft gehörig etwas schief.
> 
> Parteien Lösen keine Probleme - Sie sind Teil des Problems.



So? Was für ein System ohne Parteien hättest du denn gerne? Diktatur? Monarchie?




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und dann sinkt die Wahlbeteiligung wieder und die AfD wird noch stärker.
> 
> Aber wählen bis einem das Ergebnis passt ? Was ist daran noch Demokratie.



Bitte einmal "sein" konjungieren, notfalls einen Syrer fragen, der gerade einen entsprechenden Kurs besucht hat:

"wählen, bis einem das Ergebnis passt" wäre keine Demokratie
"wählen, bis das Volk eine regierungsfähige Mehrheit bestätigt hat" ist Demokratie

Und wenn in einer Wahl eine Partei, die nach eigener Aussage gar nicht regieren will (sondern was? Diäten abzocken? Das Parlament als Bühne für Populismus missbrauchen?), zur zweitstärksten Kraft wird, dann wird es nun einmal sehr schwer mit einer regierungsfähigen Mehrheit. In Anbetracht dessen, dass eben diese Partei ihren Regierungs-Unwillen auch vor der Wahl ziemlich versteckt hat, ist es durchaus legitim, durch eine Neuwahl zu prüfen, ob das Volk wirklich die Abschaffung der Demokratie wünscht oder diese Entscheidung noch einmal überdenken möchte.




aloha84 schrieb:


> Regierungsbildung.
> Aber so wie es aussieht, braucht es keine Neuwahlen....aber eventuell wird die Bildung lange dauern.



Wird sie nicht, verbietet in S-A die Landesverfassung. Entweder sie einigen sich schnell (was in Anbetracht der bestehenden Differenzen zwischen potentiellen Koalitionspartnern nur eine halbgare Aktion mit vielen offenen Fragen und dementsprechend eingeschränkt handlungsfähigem Ergebnis erwarten lässt), oder es muss neu gewählt werden.




Lotto schrieb:


> Mich wundert eher das die etablierten Parteien weiterhin so viele Stimmen bekommen haben. Die aktuelle Flüchltingspolitik von Frau Merkel ist der Dolchstoß für unsere ohnehin schon absterbenden Sozialsysteme.



Offensichtlich hat ein Teil der Wähler doch noch genug Kenntnisse über Deutschland, um den Unterschied zwischen einer Landtagswahl und einer Volksabstimmung über die Außenpolitik der Bundeskanzlerin.




JePe schrieb:


> *Baden-Wuerttemberg* - ca. 7,7 Mio. Wahlberechtigte, tatsaechlich gewaehlt haben davon ca. 66% entspr. 5,13 Mio. Es gab ca. 770.000 AfD-Waehler. Auf einen AfD-Waehler kommen demnach ca. 10 Nicht-AfD-Waehler.
> 
> *Rheinland-Pfalz* - ca. 3,1 Mio. Wahlberechtigte, tatsaechlich gewaehlt haben davon ca. 70% entspr. ca. 2,17 Mio. Es gab ca. 271.250 AfD-Waehler. Auf einen AfD-Waehler kommen demnach ca. 10 Nicht-AfD-Waehler.
> 
> ...



Den Schluss kannst du statistisch auch einfacher ziehen:
Selbst/gerade in S-A hatten über 40% der AfD-Wähler bei der letzten Wahl keinen Bock, überhaupt bis ins Wahlbüro zu schlurfen. Und über 20% haben damals Linke oder Grün gewählt. Das heißt im Umkehrschluss 60% des Wahlerergebnisses geht auf reine Protestwähler zurück oder auf apolitische Leute, die erst dann in ihrer Eigenschaft als Bürger irgendetwas machen, wenn sie irgendwas vor ihrer Haustür mächtig anstinkt. Das heißt wenn bei der nächsten Wahl der große Aufreger "Flüchtlinge" wegfällt, wird die AfD 50-60% ihrer jetzigen Stimmen einbüßen, ggf. sogar bis zu 75%, wenn die SPD bis dahin wieder wählbar ist. Damit wäre die AfD also unter der 5%-Hürde, wenn sie nicht in der Zwischenzeit anfängt, mit durchdachten politischen Konzepten so etwas wie inhaltliche/Stammwähler abseits von NPD-Abwanderern und dem rechten CDU-Flügel an sich zu binden. Und aus der jetzigen Position heraus (Wirtschaftsflügel aus der Partei geekelt, reinen Populismus-Wahlkampf gemacht, Regierungsverantwortung trotz Wählerauftrag abgelehnt) sehe ich zumindest für die nächsten 2-3 Jahre nicht, wie die AfD in so eine produktive Rolle schlüpfen könnte.




Blizzard_Mamba schrieb:


> Volksentscheide sind schwierig, da dann mit reiner Polemik Politik gemacht wird und Fakten und kühle Abwegung in der Masse untergehen werden. (Zu diesem Thema u.a  Gustave LeBon: Psychologie der Massen...


...oder AfD-Wahlkampf und Wahlergebniss, denn das hat eindeutig etwas mit komplexen Themen zu tun - aber nicht mit Einarbeitung in solche.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich wäre dafür, zumindest mal das Mindestwahlalter herabzusetzen.
> Bier ab 16, Wählen ab 18?
> Was soll eigentlich dieser Unsinn?



Bier mit 16: Entscheidung über den eigenen Körper mit Auswirkungen für die nächsten paar Stunden.
Wählen mit 18: Entscheidung über das Leben mehrerer Millionen Menschen für die nächsten 4-5 Jahre.

Es gibt zwar nur einen losen Zusammenhang zwischen Alter und geistiger Reife und die genaue Grenzziehung ist diskutabel (ich wäre für Kommunalwahlen ab 14, Bundestag ab 21), aber das Bier eine niedrigere Hürde hat, als Wählen, ist für mich nachvollziehbar.




SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Am sinnvollsten fände ich wenn es Tests dazu gebe ob die Person reif genug ist wählen zu dürfen. Manche sind es mit 16, manche nichtmal mit 21. Das Problem wäre dann natürlich, dass man den Wählerkreis einschränken können.



Das Problem wäre, dass man keine Demokratie mehr hätte.
Oder wer sollte entscheiden, wer wählen darf, wenn nicht eben Exekutive und Legislative, die es zu wählen gilt?
Wäre zugegebenermaßen ein interessantes Gegenbeispiel zu Iran, DDR, etc., wenn man statt dem passiven das aktive Wahlrecht politisch kontrollieren lässt 




Verminaard schrieb:


> Wie waers wenn man Volksentscheide fuer wichtige Fragen einfuehrt?
> Funktioniert in anderen Laendern ganz gut.



Nenne mir doch einmal fünf Stück von diesen "anderen Ländern".
Bevorzugt Länder mit über 20 Millionen Einwohnern, die das Konzept in den letzten 10 Jahren auch angewandt haben.



> Was ist so schlimm an solchen Aspekten einer direkten Demokratie?
> Weil  es eben ein dynamischer Prozess ist. Die Waehler 2009 wussten bestimmt  nicht was die Katastrophe 2011 in Japan ausloesen wuerde mit all den  Nachwirkungen.



Das wussten die deutschen Wähler bestimmt nicht. Aber sie haben auch nicht in Japan gewählt. Sondern in Deutschland. Und da hat sich durch die Katastrophe genau gar nichts geändert.
Trotzdem sah das Wahlverhalten auf einmal komplett anders aus. Logische Schlussfolgerung:
Der deutsche Wähler ist im Moment zu blöd, solche weitreichenden Entscheidungen fundiert zu treffen. Das muss man ihn zum Teil nicht mal übel nehmen - aber es ist ein guter Grund, ein paar 100 Vollzeitkräfte zu beschäftigen, die genau solche Fehler nicht machen sollten. Zwar sorgt die Beauftragung durch den Wähler dafür, dass da auch nicht gerade die besten Leute sitzen, aber zumindest haben wir derzeit ein zweite Filter- und Kompetenzstufe, die die dümmsten Ideen raussortiert.



> Aehnliches gilt fuer die Waehler 2013. Wer wusste  damals das sich die Fluechtlingskrise in den Nahoststaaten zuspitzen  wuerde und, speziell von den eher konservativen Waehlern Merkels, wer  wusste damals wie die Bundeskanzlerin dann mal eben 2 Jahre spaeter  entscheiden wird.
> Dann heißt es aber: ihr habt das ja selbst gewaehlt.



Auch hier gilt:
Das wusste niemand so genau. Aber es gab mehr als genug Leute, die wussten und darauf hingewiesen haben, dass das europäische Flüchtlingssystem Schrott ist und selbst geringe Mengen Flüchtlinge weder vernünftig versorgen noch fair verteilen kann. Und es gab genug Leute, die darauf gedrängt haben, dies zu ändern - beispielsweise europaweite Verteilungsschlüssel einzuführen. Wer war dagegen? Die Union. Wessen Meinung hat der Wähler bestätigt? Die der Union. Go, have fun.

Und dass unsere Einmischung in diversen Nationen weltweit zugunsten unterdrückender Regime die Flüchtlingszahlen nicht gerade reduziert, ist ebenfalls alles andere als geheim. Ich sehe erneut nicht, dass die Mehrheit der Wähler das geändert haben möchte.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Mich hat dieses Alterslimit schon aufgeregt, als ich 10 war, denn ich wusste auch damals schon, dass der Irakkrieg falsch ist und hätte deswegen die SPD gewählt, durfte aber nicht.



Und woher hast du das gewusst? Aus selbst recherchierten, objektiv zusammengestellten Medien?
Oder aus den Informationen, mit denen dich deine Eltern berieselt haben und die in diesem Fall möglicherweise sauber zusammengestellt waren, aber damit letztlich trotzdem nicht deine Meinung, sondern die deiner Eltern wiederspiegelten?
Und was ist eigentlich mit den anderen Themen? Es war keine Abstimmung über den Irakkrieg (welcher der drei eigentlich?), sondern über dutzende Themen. Zu all diesen sollte ein mündiger Bürger eine Meinung gehabt haben.




Two-Face schrieb:


> Also mir sind Abiturienten, die sich um einen Ausbildungs(!)-Platz bewerben sowieso irgendwie suspekt.



Wieso? Denkst du, dass Abitur wäre nur eine Zugangsstufe zu akademischen Berufen? Dann können wir es auch abschaffen und Hochschulstudiengänge nach Klasse 10 starten lassen. (Wäre sogar sehr effizient, denn aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Niveaus macht man die ersten 3-4 Monate den Stoff aus Klasse 11/12/ggf.13)


----------



## Iconoclast (15. März 2016)

Dass der Fachkräftemangel durch Flüchtlinge nicht gelöst wird wurde nun schon oft genug erwiesen und errechnet. Vor ein paar Tagen erst noch. An dem Märchen braucht man wirklich nicht mehr festhalten.

IW-Studie: Warum Fluchtlinge den Fachkraftemangel nicht lindern - DIE WELT mobil


----------



## Verminaard (15. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> In der Theorie ist das auch so bis das soweit ist dauert aber halt noch  das die nicht von Heute auf Morgen hier voll drin sind ist klar sind immerhin zwei Unterschiedlich Länder und Systeme
> Aber genauso sind es eben nicht nur Sozialschmarotzer (ekelhaftest wort ) wie gerne gesagt wird und hier nicht Arbeiten wollen.



Das doch schon mehrfach erwiesen das es eben nicht so ist.
Es faengt bei den grundsaetzlichen Sachen wie Sprache an.
Schulbildung etc etc etc.
Integration: "Zwei Drittel konnen kaum lesen und schreiben" | ZEIT ONLINE
Erster Treffer in der Suchmaschine.


----------



## Two-Face (15. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Bier mit 16: Entscheidung über den eigenen Körper mit Auswirkungen für die nächsten paar Stunden.
> Wählen mit 18: Entscheidung über das Leben mehrerer Millionen Menschen für die nächsten 4-5 Jahre.
> 
> Es gibt zwar nur einen losen Zusammenhang zwischen Alter und geistiger Reife und die genaue Grenzziehung ist diskutabel (ich wäre für Kommunalwahlen ab 14, Bundestag ab 21), aber das Bier eine niedrigere Hürde hat, als Wählen, ist für mich nachvollziehbar.


Auch wenn man nur selber Bier (oder Wein) konsumiert, es gehört auch eine Verantwortung für's Umfeld dazu - zwar nicht für mehrer Millionen Menschen, aber es gibt durchaus alkoholisierte Jugendliche die im Bierrausch das Leben anderer Menschen schon ruiniert haben.
Außerdem halte ich es eben für ungefährlich, wenn man sich ansieht, welche Partei Jugendliche wählen würden.
Bei der letzten Bundestagswahl hätte laut Umfragen ein Großteil der 14 - 17-jährigen für Union, dann SPD und Grüne gestimmt, bei den über 18-jährigen waren statt den Piraten die Linken an vierter Stelle.
Man könnte natürlich auch einen Kompromiss eingehen und sagen, dass nur die politisch engagierten Jugendlichen (z.B. JuSos) wählen dürfen, aber ich denke die meisten würden ohnehin nicht mal wählen gehen.^^



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Und woher hast du das gewusst? Aus selbst recherchierten, objektiv zusammengestellten Medien?
> Oder aus den Informationen, mit denen dich deine Eltern berieselt haben und die in diesem Fall möglicherweise sauber zusammengestellt waren, aber damit letztlich trotzdem nicht deine Meinung, sondern die deiner Eltern wiederspiegelten?
> Und was ist eigentlich mit den anderen Themen? Es war keine Abstimmung über den Irakkrieg (welcher der drei eigentlich?), sondern über dutzende Themen. Zu all diesen sollte ein mündiger Bürger eine Meinung gehabt haben.


Andersrum, wie hätte ich davon ausgehen können, dass der Irakkrieg irgendwem nützt?
Abgesehen davon, dass das nur ein analoges Beispiel war, wer recherchiert denn selber noch genau nach, bevor er wählen geht?
Das ist doch gerade ausgerechnet bei der alten Generation so, die Union wird gewählt, weil sie das immerschon so gemacht haben.^^



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wieso? Denkst du, dass Abitur wäre nur eine Zugangsstufe zu akademischen Berufen? Dann können wir es auch abschaffen und Hochschulstudiengänge nach Klasse 10 starten lassen. (Wäre sogar sehr effizient, denn aufgrund der unterschiedlichen Niveaus macht man die ersten 3-4 Monate den Stoff aus Klasse 11/12/ggf.13)


Es sollte so sein.
Es kann einfach nicht sein, dass man für eine Ausbildungs(!)Stelle Hochschulreife braucht.
Dass Studienabbrecher (oder Philosophieabsolventen) auch unterkommen müssen, ist klar, aber es ist mir nur aus Gründen der heutigen, wirtschaftlichen Anforderungen nachvollziehbar, wieso man sich direkt nach dem Abi eine Ausbildungsstelle sucht.
Es gibt Personalleiter und Chefs, die generell aus Prinzip keine Abi-Azubis einstellen.
Dann gibt es aber die, welche genau solche bervorzugen und die Realschüler schauen in die Röhre.

Alles natürlich auch ein gesellschaftliches/wirtschaftliches Problem, das geht schon bei Eltern los, die meinen ihren Kindern ihren späteren Schulweg aufzwingen zu müssen.


----------



## Amon (15. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ging ja bei der Frage gar nicht mal um die Auseinandersetzung mit aktueller Politik, sondern um ganz grundlegendes:
> Was ist Demokratie?
> Welche Aufgabe haben Parteien?
> Was ist eine Wahl?
> ...


Die AfD hat gesagt dass sie erst einmal in die Opposition geht, was für eine neue Partei sicherlich auch nicht verkehrt ist. Das haben die Grünen damals gemacht und das macht Die Linke heute immer noch. Das Problem ist doch gerade dass die Blockparteien die sich demokratisch nennen einen politischen Gegner ignorieren, denunzieren und was weiss ich noch anstatt sich politisch und demokratisch mit ihm auseinander setzen. Dass es die AfD geschafft hat hunderttausende Nichtwähler zurück an die Wahlurnen geholt hat wird auch ignoriert.


----------



## Verminaard (15. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nenne mir doch einmal fünf Stück von diesen "anderen Ländern".
> Bevorzugt Länder mit über 20 Millionen Einwohnern, die das Konzept in den letzten 10 Jahren auch angewandt haben.


Du hast viel zu wenig Auswahlkriterien hier gemacht. 

Laender in Europa die Volksentscheide oder Referenden zulassen und auch durchfuehren. Referendum – Wikipedia Volksentscheid – Wikipedia
Bevor du anfaengst das ich da was komplett falsches schreibe, habe ich die zwei Wiki- Artikel verlinkt.
Zu den Laendern:
Frankreich
Großbritannien
Italien
Irland
Schweiz
Österreich
Nicht alle erfuellen deine Auswahlkriterien.

Liste von Referenden in den Landern Europas – Wikipedia




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Das wussten die deutschen Wähler bestimmt nicht. Aber sie haben auch nicht in Japan gewählt. Sondern in Deutschland. Und da hat sich durch die Katastrophe genau gar nichts geändert.


Durch Fokushima hat sich nichts geaendert?
Wie nennst du dann den ploetzlichen Atomkurs der Kanzlerin nach der Katastrophe?
Nur wenige Tage zuvor hat sie doch verkuendet das deutsche Atomkraftwerke sicher sind.
Nach der Katastrophe eine 180° Drehung.
Wieso hat man hier nicht das Volk gefragt?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Was spricht denn gegen haertere Strafen?



Gefängnisszeit kostet Geld.
Wenn man Geld ausgibt, dann sollte auch was sinnvolles dabei rauskommen - und die Befriedigung von Rachgelüsten ist ziemlich sinnlos.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, aber mit einem "Konzentrationslager" hat das noch herzlich wenig zu tun, oder hat er irgendwo geschrieben das sie in diesen Lagern durch Arbeit umgebracht, oder vergast werden sollen?



Nö. Bedeutet das eine das andere? Nö.
Die deutschen Konzentrationslager wurden angelegt, um Menschen unerwünschter Kultur auf kleinem Raum zu !Überraschung! konzentrieren und sie so leicht überwachen und kontrollieren zu können, vor allem mit dem Ziel jegliche Aktivitäten dieser Menschen in Deutschland zu verhindern und ihnen keinen Konakt mit der normalen Bevölkerung zu ermöglichen. Das ganze übrigens ursprünglich mit dem Ziel, große Teile dieser Menschen in Gebiete irgendwo außerhalb Deutschlands abzuschieben.
Der hier geäußerte Vorschlag lautete: Menschen einer unerwünschten Kultur auf kleinem Raum konzentrieren, damit man sie leicht überwachen und jeglichen Kontakt dieser Menschen mit Deutschen verhindern sowie jegliche Aktivitäten in Deutschland unterbinden kann, um sie später irgendwann in Gebiete außerhalb Deutschlands abzuschieben.
Der Begriff "Konzentrationslager" ist nicht nur dem Wort nach, sondern auch historisch absolut gerechtfertigt. Das man ihn mit Dingen wie Rassismus, Unterdrückung und massiven Menschenrechtsverletzungen assoziiert, tut da keinen Abbruch - schließlich werden hier Rassismus, Unterdrückung und massive Menschenrechtsverletzungen propagandiert.




Iconoclast schrieb:


> Tatsache ist aber, dass die Leute Flüchtlinge mehr ablehnen, desto mehr Kontakt sie mit denen haben, gab es letztes Jahr eine Umfrage zu.



Könntest du diese "Umfrage" (klingt jetzt irgendwie nicht nach umfassender Forschung?) mal verlinken?
Mich würden da Details interessieren, immerhin kamen in (etwas ferneren - habe mich lange nicht mehr gezielt damit beschäftigt) Vergangenheit zahlreiche Studien exakt zum gegenteiligen Ergebnis (was sich auch mit meinen bisherigen Erfahrungen deckt).




Verminaard schrieb:


> Vielleicht sollte man diese Sache aus verschiedenen Blickwinkeln betrachten.
> Viele haben die AfD einfach aus Protest gewaehlt.
> Es wurde ueberall gesagt: ja wenn ihr protestieren wollt, dann waehlt doch irgendwas, aber blos die AfD nicht.
> Schauen wir mal auf so ein Wahlsystem und Landtagswahlen. Da sind viele kleine Parteien. Die bekommen bisschen Zulauf.
> ...



Also gut. Betrachten wir es aus diesem Blickwinkel. Nehmen wir ferner an, dass der geneigte potentielle AfD-Wähler mehr von Mathe versteht, als du vom Wahlsystem (hint: nein, die Gesamtzahl der Sitze steigt nicht mit der Anzahl der abgegebenen Stimmen und wenn diese die Verhältnisse im Landtag nicht ändern, dann ändern sich da auch keine Sitzzahlen).
Gegeben:
1. Die AfD hat 24% der Stimmen erhalten
2. Es sind 15 Parteien mit Liste zur Wahl angetreten
3. Darunter SPD, Grüne, Linke, Union, FDP, ADF, Alfa, NPD und Die Rechte
Gesucht:
Risiko überhört zu werden, wenn man gegen etablierte Parteien stimmt, aber dabei klar links der AfD bleibt.

15 Parteien - 5 alte etablierte Parteien - AfD - AfD-nahe Alfa - 2 rechtsextreme Parteien = 6 Parteien
24 : 6 = 4
Das heißt die ganzen Protestwähler hätten sich schon perfekt symmetrisch über alle "sonstigen" Parteien verteilen müssen, damit diese nicht in den Landtag eingezogen wären. Hätte z.B. die "Magedburger Gartenpartei" etwas weniger Stimmen bekommen, wäre am anderen Ende eine andere Partei eingezogen. Und wenn man bedenkt, dass von diesen 6 alternativen nicht-rechten Parteien immerhin 3 schon den "Tierschutz" (und sonst keinen klaren Schwerpunkt) im Namen führen wäre es mit sehr hoher Wahrscheinlichkeit zu einer mehr als ausreichenden Stimmenkonzentration gekommen und sowohl Freie Wähler als auf Freie Bürger in den Landtag eingezogen.

Fazit:
Es gab ebensowenig einen mathematischen Grund, ausgerechnet die AfD zu wählen, wie es für jeden, der auch nur halbwegs die Menschenrechte achtet, einen inhaltlichen Grund gab, diese zu wählen. Und für einen Verfechter der Demokratie ist "Dagegen" erst recht kein Grund, eine Partei zu wählen.



> Wieso wurde die AfD nicht schon vorher mit Argumenten bezueglich der genannten Sachen "entzaubert"?



Ich habe es hier mehrfach versucht. Meine Beobachtung: AfD-Freunden ist es scheiß egal, was in deren Wahlprogramm steht. Wichtig ist nur, dass die AfD öffentlich gegen Flüchtlinge und insbesondere gegen "etablierte Parteien" und "Lügenpresse" rumpöbelt. Darauf reagieren zumindest die Leute hier im Forum positiv, der Rest war kein Thema.
Für potentielle AfD-Wähler brauchte man also schon einmal nicht darüber berichten.
Für nicht-AfD-Wähler erst recht nicht, denn die hatten die AfD als Wahlkandidaten schon allein aufgrund von deren Hauptthema ausgeschlossen. Es interessierte allein deren Wahlkampf und Wahlaussichten, die s.o. nichts mit deren Wahlprogramm zu tun hatten.

Jetzt geht es nicht mehr um den Wahlkandidaten AfD, sondern um die 1/4-des-Landtags-Stelle AfD. Und was für eine Politik von denen zu erwarten ist. Und da spielt das Programm zwar vermutlich ebenfalls keine Rolle, ist aber das einzige, worüber man überhaupt berichten kann, ohne sich ständig zu wiederholen.


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Dass der Fachkräftemangel durch Flüchtlinge nicht gelöst wird wurde nun schon oft genug erwiesen und errechnet. Vor ein paar Tagen erst noch. An dem Märchen braucht man wirklich nicht mehr festhalten.
> 
> IW-Studie: Warum Fluchtlinge den Fachkraftemangel nicht lindern - DIE WELT mobil



Es gibt in Deutschland keinen Fachkräftemangel.
Es gibt in Deutschland einen Mangel an Fachkräften, die billig genug für die Unternehmen sind.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Durch Fokushima hat sich nichts geaendert?
> Wie nennst du dann den ploetzlichen Atomkurs der Kanzlerin nach der Katastrophe?
> Nur wenige Tage zuvor hat sie doch verkuendet das deutsche Atomkraftwerke sicher sind.
> Nach der Katastrophe eine 180° Drehung.
> Wieso hat man hier nicht das Volk gefragt?



Nö, hat sich nicht.
Sind unsere Atomkraftwerke seit Fukushima unsicherer als vorher?
Nein, natürlich nicht und als Physikerin weiß Merkel das natürlich auch.
Es gibt alleine um die CDU Hochburg BW, denn hier schwammen die Felle weg und da hat sie schnell mal die Atomkraftwerke für unsicher erklärt und ohne rechtliche Grundlage abgeschaltet.
Hätte die CDU damals gewonnen, wären die Atomkraftwerke am nächsten Tag wieder sicher gewesen.
Sie hat aber verloren und deswegen darf der Steuerzahler demnächst große Summer an die Energiekonzerne überweisen, die gegen die Abschaltung geklagt haben.

Und wie soll das Volk entscheiden, ob Atomkraftwerke sicher sind? 
Warum sollte man ein Volk fragen, was gemacht werden soll? Dafür wählt das Volk doch die Volksvertreter, damit die sich um solche Dinge kümmern.
Und wenn diese Volksvertreter es eben nicht gebacken kriegen, gibt es wieder Wahlen, wo man diese Volksvertreter austauschen kann -- man muss nur mal wollen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ....Das man ihn mit Dingen wie Rassismus, Unterdrückung und massiven Menschenrechtsverletzungen assoziiert, tut da keinen Abbruch - schließlich werden hier Rassismus, Unterdrückung und massive Menschenrechtsverletzungen propagandiert.....


Ich frage mich bei diesen Äußerungen immer nur, ob die Schreiberlinge so naiv sind, selber ihren _"Rassismus, Unterdrückung und massive Menschenrechtsverletzungen" _nicht zu bemerken,  glauben, dass wir es nicht bemerken und hier nicht kopfschüttelnd vor dem Rechner sitzen und uns fragen ob wir wirklich 2016 leben, oder ob es, (Achtung, jetzt kommt eine vage und rein spekulative  Vermutung) um reine Provokation gehen soll, um eine Plattform für den Dünnschiss zu haben, den man in seinem Umfeld aufnimmt. Ich ging bisher bei keinem der hier schreibenen User davon aus, dass es Kameradschaftsbrüder oder NPDler sind, aber so manche Aussage lässt mich zweifeln.

Sieh das bitte nicht als persönlichen Angriff, Amon, sieh es als ehrlich Rückmeldung, was Du bei mir mir solchen Aussagen für Gedanken erzeugst.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ....1. Die AfD hat 24% der Stimmen erhalten....


Als Maximalwert in einem Bundesland. Es sind also min. 76% der Wähler mit der Flüchtlingspolitik soweit im Reinen, dass sie keinen Grund gesehen haben, eine andere Partei zu wählen. Das ist für Angela Merkel eine eindrucksvolle Bestätigung. Und das sollte demokratisch anerkannt werden. Aber die Pegida wird weiter meinen, das Volk zu vertreten. Das ist so absurd ....


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Als Maximalwert in einem Bundesland. Es sind also min. 76% der Wähler mit der Flüchtlingspolitik soweit im Reinen, dass sie keinen Grund gesehen haben, eine andere Partei zu wählen.


Und 70% haben nicht die CDU gewählt, 90% nicht die SPD und 95% nicht die Grünen. Aber das sagt ja auch keiner...


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist für Angela Merkel eine eindrucksvolle Bestätigung. Und das sollte demokratisch anerkannt werden. Aber die Pegida wird weiter meinen, das Volk zu vertreten. Das ist so absurd ....


 Lebst du jetzt auch noch in einer Parallelwelt ? Kretschmann und  Dreyer haben als Personen gewonnen und nicht Merkels Politik.


----------



## Amon (15. März 2016)

Ich werfe jetzt einfach mal den berühmten Satz von Franz Josef Strauß ein. "Rechts von der Union darf es keine demokratisch legitimierte Partei geben." Da Frau Merkel die CDU so weit nach links geführt hat wie es nur geht brechen ihr jetzt die Wähler weg, die sich natürlich dann eine andere Partei suchen. Ich selbst entstamme einer Familie von Sozialdemokraten und habe seitdem ich wählen darf immer SPD gewählt. Nur ist die jetzige SPD leider unwählbar geworden und die anderen Altparteien sind für mich keine Alternative. Ich glaube auch nicht dass die AfD (sollte sie mit ausreichend Mandaten in den Bundestag einziehen) sofort das "Vierte Reich" ausrufen. Ich halte die Demokratie hier in Deutschland für stark genug auch mit einer neuen rechten (nicht rechtsradikalen) Partei umgehen zu können. Schließlich haben wir auch Jahrzehnte NPD überstanden.

Edit:

interessierterUser, keine Bange, das mache ich schon nicht. Dass es gerade bei einem solchen Thema welches wirklich jeden angeht auch schon  mal etwas heftiger werden kann sollte jedem klar sein. Die Meinungen beider Lager sind mittlerweile sowas von festgefahren und der Umgang der Politik und der Medien damit tut sein übriges dazu bei.


----------



## DarkScorpion (15. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und 70% haben nicht die CDU gewählt, 90% nicht die SPD und 95% nicht die Grünen. Aber das sagt ja auch keiner...
> 
> Lebst du jetzt auch noch in einer Parallelwelt ? Kretschmann und  Dreyer haben als Personen gewonnen und nicht Merkels Politik.


Es ist doch normal, dass sich die Userin die Wahrheit so dreht wie es Ihr gefällt. Denn die nackte Wahrheit kann sie nicht ertragen


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Ich werfe jetzt einfach mal den berühmten Satz von Franz Josef Strauß ein. "Rechts von der Union darf es keine demokratisch legitimierte Partei geben."


Damals war die CDU/CSU auch um ein ganzes Stück rechter als heute die AfD.
Die AfD hat schon jetzt, zumindest was die Mitglieder und die Wähler in Sachsen-Anhalt angeht den Charakter einer Volkspartei.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> ... Da Frau Merkel die CDU so weit nach links geführt hat ....


Was ist an der CDU links? Die Frau macht einzig und alleine Wirtschaftspolitik. Da ist gar nichts sozial, aber so überhaupt nichts. 
Mindestlohn? Vergiss es? 
Soziale Steuergesetzgebung? Vergiss es?
Mehr Gleichberechtigung? Gott behüht uns....
Mehr Chancengleichheit für ärmere? Warum denn, Pech gehabt....
....



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Damals war die CDU/CSU auch um ein ganzes Stück rechter als heute die AfD..


Blödsinn, damals war die NPD ein ganzen Stück weiter links als die AfD heute. Damals aus sie noch im Bundestag war.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (15. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Blödsinn, damals war die NPD ein ganzen Stück weiter links als die AfD heute. Damals aus sie noch im Bundestag war.


Das ist jetzt nicht dein Ernst oder ? Damals war das gesamte Parteiensystem rechter als heute. Wo waren die jemals mehr links als die AfD ?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mehr Gleichberechtigung? Gott behüht uns....


Was haben Quoten mit Gleichberechtigung zu tun ?


----------



## Amon (15. März 2016)

Also gegen die CDU von früher ist sie schon sehr weit links.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2016)

Wer hat denn  die Ausländer ins Land geholt? Die Kommunisten, die Grünen? 
Du hast immer noch nicht den Unterschied zwischen konservativ und rechts verstanden.


----------



## Amon (15. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer hat denn  die Ausländer ins Land geholt? Die Kommunisten, die Grünen?
> Du hast immer noch nicht den Unterschied zwischen konservativ und rechts verstanden.


Bitte vergleiche das jetzt nicht mit den Gastarbeitern von damals. Das sind zwei paar Schuhe.


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Bitte vergleiche das jetzt nicht mit den Gastarbeitern von damals. Das sind zwei paar Schuhe.



Wieso?
Die dritte Generation der Gastarbeiter wird ja immer kritisiert, dass sie sich nicht Deutsch benehmen.


----------



## Two-Face (15. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Also gegen die CDU von früher ist sie schon sehr weit links.


Wäre dir die CDU von früher unter Kohl, dem es scheißegal war, wenn Unterkünfte von Gastarbeitern, Asylanten und Migranten gebrannt hatten, lieber?


----------



## Amon (15. März 2016)

Also die hier geborenen kann man wohl nicht mehr Gastarbeiter nennen und die, die ich kenne benehmen sich eigentlich ganz normal. Ja, ich weiss, jetzt werdet ihr kommen dass das doch bei den "Flüchtlingen" genau so ist was aber nichts daran ändert dass ich mit denen bis jetzt nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe.

Die CDU ist mir aufgrund meiner sozialdemokratischen Vergangenheit überhaupt nicht lieber. Ich sprach von den Wählern der CDU.


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2016)

Und andere haben sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
Und nun?


----------



## Seeefe (15. März 2016)

Amon schrieb:


> Also die hier geborenen kann man wohl nicht mehr Gastarbeiter nennen und die, die ich kenne benehmen sich eigentlich ganz normal. Ja, ich weiss, jetzt werdet ihr kommen dass das doch bei den "Flüchtlingen" genau so ist was aber nichts daran ändert dass ich mit denen bis jetzt nur schlechte Erfahrungen gemacht habe.
> 
> Die CDU ist mir aufgrund meiner sozialdemokratischen Vergangenheit überhaupt nicht lieber. Ich sprach von den Wählern der CDU.



Du kommst doch aus dem Ruhrpott... 

Ich kann dir aus dem Stand heraus unzählige Orte hier nennen, wo man besser nicht hinfahren sollte, wenn man kein dickes Fell hat  Unzählige Orte wo Integration komplett versagt hat, ohne Flüchtlinge. 

Allein darum kauf ich dir das nicht ab,  du hast mit den (als Beispiel) Türken der 2ten oder 3ten Generation hier noch keine Probleme gehabt 

Aber das ist mir selbst auch aufgefallen. Die Bevölkerungsgruppen, die vor der Flüchtlingskrise im Mittelpunkt standen, sind jetzt Menschen wie alle anderen hier auch. Kann mir hier jetzt mal jemand den Sinn davon erklären.


----------



## -Metallica- (15. März 2016)

Hier stand nix


----------



## Two-Face (15. März 2016)

-Metallica- schrieb:


> Absolut richtig.
> 
> Gerade die Jüngeren sollten das verstehen.


Dass die Bundesregierung Probleme nicht an der Wurzel packt, sondern immer nur Symptombekämpfung betreibt, ist doch nichts neues.
Dasselbe wie bei der Frauenquote.


----------



## Threshold (15. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dasselbe wie bei der Frauenquote.



Wenn du bei Frauenquote aber was von "an der Wurzel packen" sagst, könnte das gleich wieder in den falschen Hals kommen.


----------



## Sparanus (15. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wer hat denn  die Ausländer ins Land geholt? Die Kommunisten, die Grünen?
> Du hast immer noch nicht den Unterschied zwischen konservativ und rechts verstanden.


Konservativ ist die Definition von Rechts. Das ganze kommt von der Sitzverteilung in der Frankfurter Paulskirche, das ist auch der Grund dafür, dass hier oft Rechts gesagt wird, wenn (Erz) Konservativ gemeint ist.


----------



## Two-Face (15. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn du bei Frauenquote aber was von "an der Wurzel packen" sagst, könnte das gleich wieder in den falschen Hals kommen.


Wieso?
Anstelle mal nachzugucken, wieso das so ist, dass Frauen im Schnitt weniger Führungsposten inne haben und weniger verdienen, führt man lieber so eine fragwürdige Quote ein.
Wir haben eine Bundeskanzler_in_
Eine Verteidigungsminister_in_
Eine Arbeitsminister_in_
...
Den Politikern geht's einfach zu gut, die kümmern sich nicht drum, wie's da bei den Wählern eigentlich genau aussieht.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (15. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Lest Euch lieber das hier durch:
> AfD-Erfolge: Landtagswahl-Triumph schwächt Petry - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Was wird passieren? Man nutze Frau Petry, um die ganzen rechten Nichtwähler zu aktivieren und jetzt wird der Herr Prof. Meuthen in Ruhe um seine Wirtschaftsziele für die reichen Rentner und Selbstständigen kämpfen. Blos keine Zukunftsinvestitionen mehr, Lohnnebenkosten werden Problem der Arbeitnehmer, und Steuern runter. So lässt es sich noch 20 Jahre den Rahm abschöpfen und dann _"nach mir die Sintflut"_. Aber die Wähler werden es noch bemerken.
> ...



Klingt ein bisschen arg konstruiert. Zahlreiche Landesverbände haben die rechtextremistische Ecke umworben und bis zu Petrys "Schießbefehl" stand sogar Höcke ganz vorne. Wenn jetzt auf Bundesebene ein Kurswechsel stattfindet, wird am Personal dieser Landesverbände arg wenig ändern.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach ist doch auch nicht verlogener als Kohls blühende Wohlstandslandschaften die er Ostdeutschland nach der Vereinigung 1990 versprochen hat...



Nö, sind die Aussagen von der Intention her sicherlich nicht (auch wenn Kohl sich weit weniger exakt ausgedrückt hat und deswegen leicht herausreden kann). Aber was propagieren die ganzen AfD-Freunde im Thread seit Monaten?
"AfD wählen um den verlogenen Politikern zu seigen was Sache ist"?
Wie genau funktioniert das, dass ich ein klares Statement gegen verlogene Politiker setze, wenn ich -deiner Beschreibung nach- genauso verlogene Politiker wähle?




Ruptet schrieb:


> Weil ich als Schluchtenscheißer nicht das komplette Spektrum im Blick habe ... gibt es denn eine andere Partei, die sich offen gegen Merkels Politik und die Massenzuwanderung - oder wie auch immer man es auch nennen will - ausspricht oder ist die AfD wirklich die einzige Alternative für die, die dagegen sind ?



Hängt davon ab, was du als "dagegen" definierst. Mir wäre genau genomme keine einzige Partei bekannt, die Merkmals offene-Arme-mit-nichts-dahinter gutheißt. Nicht einmal die Union. Alle Parteien lehenen dieses Konzept ab und die meisten haben eigene (meist nicht sehr weit gedachte) Vorschläge.
Falls du meinst, ob es ein weitere Partei gibt, die dafür ist alle Grenzen dicht zu machen und die Flüchtlinge da verrecken zu lassen wo auch immer sie sind:
Jein. Da gibt es natürlich die NPD und den 3. Weg als noch radikalere Parteien. Aber wer menschenfeindliche, potentiell Verfassungswidrige Maßnahmen fordert, der findet natürlich weiter in der Mitte keine Alternative.




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Mal ein guter Vorschlag der AfD: Landesparteitag in Berlin : AfD: Generelles Kopftuchverbot an Universitaten und Schulen - Berlin - Tagesspiegel
> Religion hat an Schulen nichts zu suchen. Wenn man sich schon über das Kreuz an der Wand in Bayern aufregt, wäre es Heuchelei das andere nicht ebenfalls verbieten zu wollen.



Wieso sprichst du von "ebenfalls verbieten"? Hier soll nichts "ebenfalls" verboten werden. Die AfD spricht ausdrücklich nicht von einem Verbot religiöser Symbole, sie spricht nur von einem Kopftuchverbot. Hätten andere Parteien es in Berlin nicht längst verboten, könntest du weiterhin dein Kreuz aufhängen, als Lehreren kannst du es prinzipiell weiterhin tragen (afaik sollte es in Berlin in dezenter Form erfolgen) und als Schüler/In kannst du dir auch das komplette Buch Mormon auf den Poncho drucken und auf dem Pausenhof daraus rezitieren. Damit hat die AfD offensichtlich ebensowenig ein Problem, wie mit den Zeugen Jehovas oder Scientology. Aber wehe, wehe, wehe du willst deinen Scheitel vor Sonnenbrand schützen...




Woohoo schrieb:


> Unseren Lebensstil nicht vom Terror beeinträchtigen lassen.
> 
> ....
> 
> Sonderregelungen für Schwimmbäder einführen, Frauen und Männer trennen, Verhaltensregeln für Frauen.....



Ich sehe es schon kommen: Am Ende haben wir so etwas wie geschlechtgetrennte Umkleidebereiche.

(die *-feindliche AfD wird jubeln)




Two-Face schrieb:


> Außerdem halte ich es eben für ungefährlich, wenn man sich ansieht, welche Partei Jugendliche wählen würden.
> Bei der letzten Bundestagswahl hätte laut Umfragen ein Großteil der 14 - 17-jährigen für Union, dann SPD und Grüne gestimmt, bei den über 18-jährigen waren statt den Piraten die Linken an vierter Stelle.
> Man könnte natürlich auch einen Kompromiss eingehen und sagen, dass nur die politisch engagierten Jugendlichen (z.B. JuSos) wählen dürfen, aber ich denke die meisten würden ohnehin nicht mal wählen gehen.^^



Und genau letzteres ist das Problem. Würden alle Jugendlichen wählen, dann wäre vermutlich nur jede vierte oder fünfte Wahl im Eimer, wenn irgend ein Jugendrelevantes Thema brandaktuell ist (z.B. hätten die Piraten bei der letzten Bundestagswahl extrem profitiert). Das wäre zwar schlimm genug was Repräsentativität angeht, aber immerhin würde jede zweites Jahrzehnt brauchbar regiert werden, weil die große Zahl zufällig wählender Jugendlicher jeden Trend im Rauschen ertränken würde. Genau das würde aber nicht geschehen. Stattdessen würde in großem Maße die Parteien mit gut organsierter Jugendrekrutierung profitieren - Grüne, Linke, NPD. Es sollte aber nicht die Partei viele Stimmen bekommen, die besonders gut daran ist, Personen mit wenig politischer Erfahrung Honig ums Maul zu schmieren, sondern die Partei, die am ehesten die Kompetenz hat, die großen Probleme unserer Zeit zu lösen. Und Überschneidungen zwischen diesen beiden Punkten sind mit Ausnahme des Punktes "Jugendförerung" rein zufällig (und selbst an der Stelle zum Teil kontraintuiitiv)

Also nein: Eine Bevölkerungsgruppe, die sich objektiv abgrenzen lässt und von der 3/4 nicht die nötige Reife für Wahlentscheidungen hat, sollte kein aktives Wahlrecht erhalten (passives wäre politisch interessanter, verbietet sich aber wegen der psychischen Belastung aus Gründen des Jugendschutzes). Es gibt schon genug nicht objektivbare Gruppen, die diese Regel verletzten 



> Andersrum, wie hätte ich davon ausgehen können, dass der Irakkrieg irgendwem nützt?
> Abgesehen davon, dass das nur ein analoges Beispiel war, wer recherchiert denn selber noch genau nach, bevor er wählen geht?
> Das ist doch gerade ausgerechnet bei der alten Generation so, die Union wird gewählt, weil sie das immerschon so gemacht haben.^^



Leider, leider wählen viel zu viele Leute ohne sich Gedanken zu machen. Aber das heißt nicht, dass es die Demokratie fördert, wenn man diese Zahl noch weiter steigert.



> Es sollte so sein.
> Es kann einfach nicht sein, dass man für eine Ausbildungs(!)Stelle Hochschulreife braucht.



Die Kriterien für (nicht-allgemein-)Hochschulreife sind geringer, als die fürs Abitur (jedenfalls formell) und natürlich kann es sein, dass man für einen komplexe Ausbildung ähnliche Vorraussetzungen braucht. Genaugenommen sind wir im Zuge des Bologna-Prozesses ja fleißig dabei, unsere Universtitäten in (kostenlose) Ausbildungs-Dienstleister für die Wirtschaft zu verwandeln 
Wieso sollte man auch Bankkaufmänner ausbilden, wenn man BWL-Bachelor haben kann?
(nicht dass ich Mitleid mit BWLern hätte  )




Amon schrieb:


> Die AfD hat gesagt dass sie erst einmal in die Opposition geht, was für eine neue Partei sicherlich auch nicht verkehrt ist. Das haben die Grünen damals gemacht und das macht Die Linke heute immer noch.



? Wo bitte schön sind Grüne oder Linke jemals geschweige denn regelmäßig von sich aus in die Oppositon gegangen? Insbesondere wenn sie über 20% erreicht haben und damit in etwaigen Koalititonen alles andere als ein drittes Rad am Wagen gewesen wären?

Union und SPD wären manchmal froh, wenn sich die Grünen aus Regierungsarbeit (wie Gesetzesentwürfe formulieren,...) wenigsten dann raushalten würden, wenn sie in der Oppositon sind 




Verminaard schrieb:


> Du hast viel zu wenig Auswahlkriterien hier gemacht.
> echt?
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (15. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Wieso?t.



Wegen des Wortspieles "an der Wurzel packen".
Wurzel... Klick klack, verstanden?


----------



## Two-Face (15. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wegen des Wortspieles "an der Wurzel packen".
> Wurzel... Klick klack, verstanden?


Ehrlichgesagt....nein.
Ernsthaft, wie kann man das noch verstehen? Mir ist kein Euphemismus dafür bekannt

@ruyven:
Ich finde es nunmal sehr bedauerlich, wenn man den ohnehin schon wenigen politisch interessierten Jugendlichen die Meinung verweigert.
Da wird sich beschwert, dass die heutige Jugend politverdrossen ist, aber wenn es mal engagierte gibt, wird das weder gefördert noch belohnt.
Insbesondere um Themen, bei denen es eben um Jugendliche geht, wäre es doch nur gerecht, diese mitreden zu lassen - es ist schließlich nichts neues, dass sich Erwachsene und erst recht Politiker nicht in junge Menschen reinversetzen können, die nicht ihrer Generation angehören.


----------



## Amon (15. März 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Du kommst doch aus dem Ruhrpott...
> 
> Ich kann dir aus dem Stand heraus unzählige Orte hier nennen, wo man besser nicht hinfahren sollte, wenn man kein dickes Fell hat  Unzählige Orte wo Integration komplett versagt hat, ohne Flüchtlinge.
> 
> ...


Dortmunder Nordstadt, Duisburg Marxloh um nur mal die bekannten zu nennen. Ich habe das Glück nicht mitten im Pott zu leben (östlich von Dortmund) hier geht das noch ziemlich gesittet ab. Aber ja, ich kenne diese Ecken die du meinst.


----------



## Iconoclast (15. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und andere haben sehr gute Erfahrungen gemacht.
> Und nun?



Und Leute, die Erfahrungen mit Flüchtlingen gemacht haben, lehnen diese überwiegend ab. Wurde letztes Jahr erfasst und klar und deutlich belegt. Und nun?


----------



## Nightslaver (15. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Nö, sind die Aussagen von der Intention her sicherlich nicht (auch wenn Kohl sich weit weniger exakt ausgedrückt hat und deswegen leicht herausreden kann). Aber was propagieren die ganzen AfD-Freunde im Thread seit Monaten?
> "AfD wählen um den verlogenen Politikern zu seigen was Sache ist"?
> *Wie genau funktioniert das, dass ich ein klares Statement gegen verlogene Politiker setze, wenn ich -deiner Beschreibung nach- genauso verlogene Politiker wähle?*



Das musst du die Leute fragen die AfD wählen, nicht mich.
Ich wähle nicht aus Protest die AfD. Wie schon gesagt wähle ich da dann doch lieber weiter links bei der Linken, wo man zumindest noch etwas soziale Empathie erwarten darf und ich da noch am ehsten Punkte finde dich ich auch teilen kann...

Ich wollte lediglich darauf hinweisen das der ganze Schweineladen lügt wo es passt und nützt, da ist die AfD nun wirklich kein Ausnahmebeispiel und sie für ihre Lügen daher gehoben an den Pranger zu stellen wirkt doch irgendwie arg künstlich inziniert, wo man doch sonst auch keine all zu großen Probleme damit hat wen Parteien was anderes erzählen es sie eigentlich machen, oder real ist.


----------



## Verminaard (15. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn ich zuwenig Kriterien gemacht habe (und die Anforderung "ist etwas größer als NRW und praktiziert direkte Demokratie" ist nun wirklich keine hohe für Länder, die als Vorbild für Deutschlandweite Volksentscheide dienen sollen), dann frage ich mich aber, wieso du unfähig bist auch nur ein zweites Land zu nennen, dass diese erfüllt. Von deiner Liste hat jedenfalls ausschließlich Großbritannien in den letzen 10 Jahren einen Volksenscheid mit mehr als 20 Millionen Wahlberechtigten durchgeführt. (Ein zweites, schlechtes Beispiel wäre noch Polen gewesen - die haben es versucht, sind aber an mangelnder Teilnahme gescheitert)
> In England hat man seinerzeit übrigens versucht, das Verhältniswahlrecht abzuschaffen. Also genau das, was wir erst vor kurzem in Deutschland überhaupt dank des Verfassungsgerichtes effektiv eingeführt haben...



Hier fehlt tatsaechlich ein Sarkasmusknopf.
Man kann Anforderungen kuenstlich so konstruieren das sie auf Anhieb nicht erfuellt werden koennen.
Ist auch eine Art der Diskussion.
Ich hab dir Beipsiele gebracht, willst du nicht wirklich anerkennen, weil ja die Laender kleiner sind oder weniger Bevoelkerung haben als NRW.
Du bemaengelst die Liste? 
Daenemark 2000, 2009
Frankreich 2005, 2005
Griechenland 2015
Vereinigtes Königreich 2011, 2016
Irland seit 2000 7x
Niederlande 2005, 20016
Polen 2003, 2015
Portugal 2007
Rumaenien 2009
Schweden 2003
Spanien 2005
Ungarn 2008
Und die ganzen anderen Laender die etwas kleiner sind.

Schweiz praktiziert Volksentscheide/Referenden. 
Oesterreich hat damals ueber den EU Beitritt abgestimmt. Ja gilt als Beispiel fuer dich nicht, weit weniger als 20 Mio Wahlberechtigte, und laenger als 10 Jahre her, wahrscheinlich ist Oesterreich auch noch in deinen Augen undemokratisch weil dort die FPÖ stellenweise ueber 30% erlangt hat.

Ist mir schon vor einiger Zeit aufgefallen, das du nicht gerne auf andere Argumente eingehst, ausser du kannst sie vermeintlich leicht widerlegen. Dachte immer ich haette das falsch interpretiert.
Aber das hier.... 
Damit haben sich Gespraeche mit dir auch eruebrigt.


----------



## efdev (16. März 2016)

Volksentscheide können Fluch und Segen sein ich würde aber sagen das die Masse dafür einfach nicht Neutral genug informiert wird oder sich selbst Neutral informiert, das ganz ist einfach zu manipulierbar egal in welche Richtung.

Und gerade der Mehrheit hier bei uns traue ich einfach nicht zu bei einer Entscheidung weiter als um die Ecke (vielleicht auch nur bis zur Ecke) zu denken und damit die Tragweite ihrer Entscheidung gar nicht begreift.
(Man könnte natürlich auch sagen wenn das Volk so selten dämlich ist haben wir es nicht besser verdient )


----------



## Iconoclast (16. März 2016)

Da gebe ich dir recht, vor allem bei uns. Wo sogar die Politiker alles anders sehen und für richtig halten, als die gesamte EU. Wir haben schon ein paar Trottel da sitzen.


----------



## Verminaard (16. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Volksentscheide können Fluch und Segen sein ich würde aber sagen das die Masse dafür einfach nicht Neutral genug informiert wird oder sich selbst Neutral informiert, das ganz ist einfach zu manipulierbar egal in welche Richtung.
> 
> Und gerade der Mehrheit hier bei uns traue ich einfach nicht zu bei einer Entscheidung weiter als um die Ecke (vielleicht auch nur bis zur Ecke) zu denken und damit die Tragweite ihrer Entscheidung gar nicht begreift.
> (Man könnte natürlich auch sagen wenn das Volk so selten dämlich ist haben wir es nicht besser verdient )



Dann kannst aber das ganze Wahlsystem in die Tonne treten.
Wieso sollten dann die Buerger reif fuer normale Wahlen sein?
Oder ist das weil der gewaehlte Politiker dann sowieso macht was er fuer richtig haelt und nicht was er eigentlich den Waehlern versprochen hat?

Natuerlich ist bei direkter Demokratie der Politiker in der Pflicht hier fuer neutrale verstaendliche Information zu sorgen, damit jeder fuer sich abwaegen kann was er gut und nicht so gut findet.
Es muessen klar alle Vor und Nachteile von etwas aufgelistet sein.

Per se gegen direkte Demokratie zu sein, mit der Begruendung das die Buerger zu dumm fuer sowas sind ist irgendwie seltsam, ohne zeitgleich das Wahlrecht komplett abschaffen zu wollen.


----------



## efdev (16. März 2016)

Deswegen ja es ist Fluch und Segen zu gleich selbst bin ich mir nicht völlig sicher ob es eine gute Idee ist oder nicht 
Unser System hat sowieso schon eine Erbärmliche Wahlbeteiligung wie soll das bei Volksentscheiden  später aussehen  (Falls nicht einfach geregelt wird immerhin steckt auch da ein System hinter)


----------



## -Metallica- (16. März 2016)

Hier stand nix


----------



## Verminaard (16. März 2016)

-Metallica- schrieb:


> (Und die 5% Krawallmacher  - solche Krawall Typen sollte man Sofort wieder ausweisen, keine frage.)



Verstaendliche Forderung die von vielen Seiten kommt.
Problem, in der Praxis nicht umsetzbar. Also bleiben die Krawallmacher auch hier.
Werden teilweise nicht mal eingesperrt.


----------



## -Metallica- (16. März 2016)

Hier stand nix


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. März 2016)

Jetzt wird man sogar schon im scienceblogs mit der AfD belästigt:
Steuern, Bildung, Hartz IV: Was die AfD wirklich will | Campact Blog
http://scienceblogs.de/plazeboalarm...-die-afd-ist-eine-klimawandel-leugner-partei/


----------



## -Metallica- (16. März 2016)

Hier stand nix


----------



## -Shorty- (16. März 2016)

Ist irgendwie unspannend, sollen die doch machen was sie wollen. Siehst du bestimmt ähnlich sobald du wieder nüchtern bist.


----------



## Dennisth (16. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich meine das wirklich ernst. Deine absolut einzigstes Kriterium (für die AfD) war, dass du "mit der aktuellen Situation nicht einverstanden bist". Nun, die PARTEI dürfte wohl in nahezu jedem Punkt extrem weit von den Linien aktueller Politik liegen und erfüllt somit deine einzige Bedingung. Wesentlich besser noch, als z.B. die AfD. Sollte deine Frage also nicht rein rethorischer Natur gewesen sein und die diverse Anforderungen verschwiegen haben, ist das die optimale Antwort.



Gut erkannt, ich bin "mit der aktuellen Situation nicht einverstanden". Das ist aber nicht nur die Flüchtlingspolitik bezogen sondern auch an vielen anderen Punkten. Hier mal ein paar Punkte:
- GEZ und ja ich weiß das die anders heißt. 18 € im Monat PRO Haushalt? Da gibt es ein Skyabo für. Ja Nachrichten kosten, aber eine Abgabe von 5 € PRO Haushalt reicht locker, wenn man mal die Kosten für die "Serien" ala Tatort usw. weglässt und keine überbezahlten Promis einstellt.
- eine härtere Verurteilung von Straftätern / die Gesetze sollen mal durchgesetzt werden
- Politiker sollten nicht im "Vorstand" großer Firmen sitzen und sich da ne goldene Nase verdienen. Schaut euch doch mal an wie viele Politiker da sitzen, wenn eine Rede gehalten wird. Die meisten Plätze sind frei. 
- und noch einige andere



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wenn nicht, dann wäre es an der Zeit, deine provozierende Frage zu korrigieren.



Wer mir einer "Spaß-Partei" vorschlägt muss sich nicht wundern. 

Aber nehmen wir mal an, die ganzen "rechten" aka AfD-Wähler hätten diese "Spaß-Parteien" gewählt. Was meinst du was sich geändert hätte, wenn die "alten" Parteien zwar Stimmen verloren hätten, aber prozentual alles so wie vorher geblieben wäre? Denkst du, die würden sich ändern und mal mehr fürs Volk tun? Die haben doch ihre Spesen sicher inkl. jährlicher Erhöhung und machen nur was, wenn die Gefahr laufen das zu verlieren. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Jetzt wird man sogar schon im scienceblogs mit der AfD belästigt:
> Steuern, Bildung, Hartz IV: Was die AfD wirklich will | Campact Blog
> Kopf->Tisch: Die AfD ist eine Klimawandel-Leugner-Partei – Plazeboalarm



Erster Link, bis Punkt 6 gekommen, danach lachend geschlossen. Ach ja Facebook-Clickbait vom feinsten.

Um es mal kurz zu sagen:
Diese Punkte wurden schön aus dem Zusammenhang gezogen und zeigen mir, dass diese Person dort nur auf Clicks aus ist und die Sätze nicht versteht / verstehen will. Natürlich sind nicht alle Forderungen von denen realitätsnah aber ich erinnere da nur so an etwas wie "Die PKW-Maut wird nie kommen." und dergleichen. Jetzt kommt das Wunder: Die AfD lügt, wie *JEDE* andere Partei auch gerne mal. 

Nur mal so in die Runde gefragt:
- Warum will kein anderes EU-Land Flüchtlinge aufnehmen?
- Warum wird von Deutschland ERWARTET, dass es welche aufnimmt?
- Wieso findest du auf den meisten, NICHT gestellten, Fotos fast nur Männer um die 30? Ich dachte Frauen und Kinder zuerst?
- Wieso nimmt Dubai und co die nicht auf? Es sind doch deren Glaubensbürder und dort müssen die sich auch nicht so anpassen wie hier. (Schweinefleisch, Frauen ohne Burka / Kopftuch usw.)
- Wieso "fliehen" die nicht nach da (Dubai)?

Edit2: Kannst du mir mal bitte einen Link von der AfD-Website schicken wo denn steht, dass die Hartz4 ERSATZLOS streichen wollen? Finde ich komischerweise nirgendwo. Nur reißerische Überschriften die sehr viel Interpretieren.


----------



## aloha84 (16. März 2016)

Was hat eine Partei mit der "härteren Verurteilung" von Straftätern zu tun? Versteh ich irgendwie nicht.


----------



## Dennisth (16. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Was hat eine Partei mit der "härteren Verurteilung" von Straftätern zu tun? Versteh ich irgendwie nicht.



Wer macht denn die Gesetze? Wenn das Strafmaß angepasst wird und es keine Schlupflöcher mehr gibt, dann wird das natürlich zu härteren Verurteilungen führen.


----------



## aloha84 (16. März 2016)

Um welches Strafmaß...oder überhaupt, um welche Verbrechen geht es dir da genau?

Im weitesten Sinne bin ich gespannt wie das endgültige Parteiprogramm der AFD aussehen soll.......
wenn es so wie in dem Artikel kommt, müssten sie sich andere Wählerschaften für die Bundestagswahl suchen.
Parteiprogramm: Hier will die AfD streichen und sparen - DIE WELT


----------



## CranberryPie (16. März 2016)

> Nur mal so in die Runde gefragt:
> - Warum will kein anderes EU-Land Flüchtlinge aufnehmen?


Wollen schon - siehe Portugal mit seinen leeren Aufnahmelagern. Nur möchte keiner unserer Neubürger dorthin emigrieren. 


> - Warum wird von Deutschland ERWARTET, dass es welche aufnimmt?


Deutschland hat die Schutzsuchenden eingeladen. Ich finde es gelinde gesagt abartig, wie die Deutschen versuchen, die Verantwortung dafür nun auf die EU Mitgliedsstaaten zu verteilen. Ich veranstalte doch auch keine Houseparty und fordere von meinem Nachbar, meine Gäste kurzfristig aufzunehmen nur weil ich jetzt doch irgendwie keinen so großen Bock auf Feiern hab. Feiern steht hier synonym für Vergewaltigung, Raub, die mitgebrachten ethnischen Konflikte und sonstige Kulturbereicherung. 


> - Wieso findest du auf den meisten, NICHT gestellten, Fotos fast nur Männer um die 30? Ich dachte Frauen und Kinder zuerst?


Irgendjemand muss sich dem IS doch entgegen stellen. :^)


> - Wieso nimmt Dubai und co die nicht auf? Es sind doch deren Glaubensbürder und dort müssen die sich auch nicht so anpassen wie hier. (Schweinefleisch, Frauen ohne Burka / Kopftuch usw.)
> - Wieso "fliehen" die nicht nach da (Dubai)?


Ist jetzt vielleicht für den ein oder anderen ein abstraktes Konzept - aber Dubai und die umliegenden Staaten vertreten im wesentlichen ihre eigenen Interessen und ist es zu bezweifeln, ob die Gefährdung der eigenen, inneren Sicherheit und des gesellschaftlichen Zusammenhaltes den eigenen Interessen entspricht.


----------



## Dennisth (16. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Um welches Strafmaß...oder überhaupt, um welche Verbrechen geht es dir da genau?



Es geht mir unter anderem  um folgende Verbrechen:
Diebstahl / Einbruch, Körperverletzung, Mord inkl. versuchter, Steuerhinterziehung und sexuelle Straftaten insbesondere Vergewaltigung



aloha84 schrieb:


> Im weitesten Sinne bin ich gespannt wie das endgültige Parteiprogramm der AFD aussehen soll.......
> wenn es so wie in dem Artikel kommt, müssten sie sich andere Wählerschaften für die Bundestagswahl suchen.
> Parteiprogramm: Hier will die AfD streichen und sparen - DIE WELT



Es ist halt ein Leak. Wie glaubwürdig der ist kann man sich ja nach der ganzen "neutralen" Berichterstattung bezüglich der AfD vielleicht denken 
Abwarten wie das richtige Parteiprogramm aussieht und dann kann man ja abschätzen ob die eine Chance bei den Bundestagswahlen haben werden oder untergehen.


----------



## aloha84 (16. März 2016)

Und wenn du dort das Strafmaß erhöhst, werden weniger dieser Verbrechen ausgeübt?
Lass mich raten, dir geht es doch zum Großteil nur darum die Bewährung abzuschaffen oder?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. März 2016)

Dennisth schrieb:


> ....


Ich stelle Dir mal eine klitze kleine Gegenfrage. An wem orientierst Du Dich? Was sind Deine Ziele und Hoffnungen über die Art des Zusammenlebens?
Wie möchtest Du, dass man sich Dir gegenüber verhält?

In der Welt passiert Unglaubliches. Schlimmste Menschenrechtsverletzungen überall. Und Du willst bei uns einen Standard haben, der immer dem 
niedrigsten des Weltniveaus entspricht? Verdammte Kacke, was weiss ich, warum Saudi Arabien so ein absolut beschissener Ort ist. Ist das unser Massstab?


----------



## Iconoclast (16. März 2016)

-Metallica- schrieb:


> Alles in einen Topf Werfen Argumentation ?
> 
> Wie wäre es zB., wenn Du dich einmal mit der Realität beschäftigst als jüngere Person und anfängst, Kontakt mit den Menschen aufzunehmen, um dir dann Deine eigene meinung besser Bilden zu können, anstatt sich Statistiken anzuschauen ?
> 
> Dann wirst auch Du feststellen, das die Überwiegende Mehrheit der Menschen friedlich ist. (Und die 5% Krawallmacher  - solche Krawall Typen sollte man Sofort wieder ausweisen, keine frage.)



Ohohoho, ganz gefährliches Pflaster. Ich habe beruflich jeden Tag mit Flüchtlingen zu tun bzw. mit dem, was sie in unseren Unterkünften mal wieder kaputt gemacht haben (Bauordnung). Außerdem ist eine Emnid-Umfrage äußerst repräsentativ. Ebenso wie Forsa liegen die zu 99% richtig.





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=b6VQ4simnVI

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verminaard (16. März 2016)

Vorzeigedemokrat Erdogan: 16. 3.2 16: Erdogans Krieg gegen kritische Akademiker (neues-deutschland.de)

Und das ist Merkels bester Verbuendeter in der Fluechtlingskrise?
Dem wird Geld in den Hintern geschoben und auf Forderungen wird eingegangen.

Hauptsache ueber die Polen beschweren, die Ungarn diffamieren und das eigene Volk als Pack bezeichnen.

Was ist denn bitte besser an Erdogan als an Assad, Gadaffi, Mubarak und co?
Stimmt er hat noch nicht ganz so viel Menschen auf dem Gewissen.

Bin mal gespannt wann der arabische Fruehling in der Tuerkei stattfindet und was dann passiert.
Alternativ entwickelt sich die Tuerkei komplett zum Gottesstaat, nur wie siehts dann mit dem EU-Beitritt aus?
Na vielleicht haben wir ja dann in Deutschland schon eine eigene Muslimpartei die in den Bundestag eingezogen ist. Waer ja dann nicht ganz so schlimm.


----------



## Felgenfuzzi (16. März 2016)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Es geht mir unter anderem  um folgende Verbrechen:
> Diebstahl / Einbruch, Körperverletzung, Mord inkl. versuchter, Steuerhinterziehung und sexuelle Straftaten insbesondere Vergewaltigung
> .
> .
> .



Es geht in in erster Linie immer um Erziehung und Resozialisierung, nicht um die Befriedigung eventueller Rachegelüste. Das kann man sehen, wie man will. Als Betroffener/Angehöriger hält man da natürlich wenig von.

Oftmals sind meiner Meinung nach aber die bestehenden Strafen schon ausreichend, aber das Strafmaß wird nicht ausgeschöpft. DAS wäre auch jetzt möglich, hängt aber halt nunmal letztendlich vom jeweiligen Richter ab.
Gibt genügend Urteile, bei denen ich nur mit dem Kopf schütteln kann.

Gerade bei den von Dir genannten Straftaten stimme ich Dir zu. Es ist häufig zu lasch. Insbesondere bei Wiederholungstätern.



Dennisth schrieb:


> .
> .
> .
> - Warum will kein anderes EU-Land Flüchtlinge aufnehmen?
> ...



Bei der GEZ und Deinen Aussagen zu Politikern bin ich absolut bei Dir. 
Habe aber nicht viel Zeit, von daher nur kurz.

1) Weil es nunmal Kosten verursacht und neben Chancen auch Risiken birgt und es bequemer ist, sich die Rosinen einer europäischen Union rauszupicken. 

2) Weil Deutschland international ein hohes Ansehen hat, wir als hilfsbereit gelten und uns leider oftmals auch hinstellen, als könnten wir mal eben die Welt retten. Gleichzeitig kommt das aber schnell als überheblich rüber, wenn wir anderen Ländern etwas vorschreiben wollen und stösst deshalb erst recht auch Ablehnung. Siehe Umweltschutz, Kernkraft und viele andere Dinge

3) Weil es nunmal kein Spaziergang ist (und schnell viel Geld kostet), auch wenn es schnell so klingt, wenn abwertend von Sozialtouristen gesprochen wird.

Außerdem haben viele die Hoffnung, dass man den Rest der Familie schnell nachholen kann oder aber man hier ruck-zuck soviel Geld verdient (meinetwegen auch bekommt), dass man locker etwas nach Hause schicken kann.
Wird auch gerne von Schleppern so erzählt. Also werden häufig die jüngsten und stärksten Mitglieder einer Familie geschickt. Logisch, oder?
Umso größer ist die Enttäuschung und Frustration, wenn die Träume schnell platzen.

Würdest Du Deine Frau/Deine Kinder auf so eine Reise schicken oder mitnehmen (vorausgesetzt, Du glaubst, dass die ja sofort nachkommen dürfen)

Die kompletten Familien, einzelne Frauen, Kinder ohne Eltern findest Du in den Flüchtlingslagern direkt in der Umgebung oder im Land rumirren. Die Bilder will aber niemand sehen.


----------



## dippich (16. März 2016)

Auszug aus einer frz. Zeitung(Quest France):
"...Sie hatten die Wahl zwischen Politikern, die in Bezug auf die Migranten mit gesunden Menschenverstand auftreten, und solchen, die aus humanistischen Idealen bereit sind, ihr eigenes Land zu zerstören und die eigene Bevölkerung zu Bedienpersonal für Millionen Migranten zu machen"


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. März 2016)

Warum sagen sie das? Es geht um dieses Thema:
Front National unterstellt Deutschland Interesse an Arbeitssklaven - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. März 2016)

Wieso? Zum Spargelstechen haben wir doch die Polen, da brauchen wir doch keine Flüchtlinge mehr. 

Sorry, ist n Witz aus der Heute Show.


----------



## Woohoo (16. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Vorzeigedemokrat Erdogan: 16.�3.2�16: Erdogans Krieg gegen kritische Akademiker (neues-deutschland.de)
> 
> Und das ist Merkels bester Verbuendeter in der Fluechtlingskrise?



Wenn der Deal mit der Türkei wenigstens besser wäre...
Ankara fordert EU Mitgliedschaft. Da kann man doch mal ganz klar sagen, dass das (hoffentlich) niemals passieren wird.


----------



## aloha84 (16. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Wenn der Deal mit der Türkei wenigstens besser wäre...
> Ankara fordert EU Mitgliedschaft. Da kann man doch mal ganz klar sagen, dass das (hoffentlich) niemals passieren wird.



Ankara fordert erleichterte Einreisebestimmungen in die EU für Türkische Staatsangehörige.
Eine EU Mitgliedschafft steht zumindest noch nicht auf der Agenda.


----------



## efdev (16. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Und wenn du dort das Strafmaß erhöhst, werden weniger dieser Verbrechen ausgeübt?
> Lass mich raten, dir geht es doch zum Großteil nur darum die Bewährung abzuschaffen oder?



Das hohe Strafen prima funktionieren siehst du doch in den USA die haben so wenig Leute in Gefängnissen


----------



## Verminaard (16. März 2016)

Felgenfuzzi schrieb:


> Außerdem haben viele die Hoffnung, dass man den Rest der Familie schnell nachholen kann oder aber man hier ruck-zuck soviel Geld verdient (meinetwegen auch bekommt), dass man locker etwas nach Hause schicken kann.
> Wird auch gerne von Schleppern so erzählt. Also werden häufig die jüngsten und stärksten Mitglieder einer Familie geschickt. Logisch, oder?
> Umso größer ist die Enttäuschung und Frustration, wenn die Träume schnell platzen.
> 
> ...



Aber selbst das muesste sich doch rumgesprochen haben, das das nicht stimmt.
Vor ueber einem halben Jahr wurde noch erklaert das Smartphones das einzige Mittel ist um mit den Verwandten/Freunden in Kontakt zu bleiben.
Darueberhinaus sei es ja unbeindingt notwendig, das Fluechtlinge auch Zugang zu Wlan oder aehnliches haben.
Also mir kann mittlerweilen keiner mehr vermitteln, das Fluechtlinge nicht wissen was sie in Deutschland erwartet.
Komischerweise hat der Informationsfluss bei den Alternativrouten als Ungarn dichtgemacht hat ja auch sehr gut funktioniert.




efdev schrieb:


> Das hohe Strafen prima funktionieren siehst du doch in den USA die haben so wenig Leute in Gefängnissen


Was fuer Signale sendest du aber aus, wenn Wiederholungstaeter einfach weiter lasche Strafen bekommen?
Vielleicht liegt es generell an den USA das dort die Kriminalitaetsrate hoeher ist? (weis ich jetzt nicht, war so in den Raum geraten)


----------



## Woohoo (16. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Ankara fordert erleichterte Einreisebestimmungen in die EU für Türkische Staatsangehörige.
> Eine EU Mitgliedschafft steht zumindest noch nicht auf der Agenda.



In den Nachrichten hieß es vor wenigen Minuten "Ankara fordert die EU Mitgliedschaft."


----------



## JePe (16. März 2016)

Dennisth schrieb:


> - Warum will kein anderes EU-Land Flüchtlinge aufnehmen?



Das ist schlicht falsch - auch wenn die Wahrheit, dass es sich teilweise nur noch um esotherische Mengen handelt, kaum besser ist.



Dennisth schrieb:


> - Warum wird von Deutschland ERWARTET, dass es welche aufnimmt?



Wer erwartet dass? Der allgemeine Tenor, auch hier im Thread, ist eher der, dass die uebrigen Laender eine Abkehr von der liberalen Fluechtlingspolitik fordern?



Dennisth schrieb:


> - Wieso findest du auf den meisten, NICHT gestellten, Fotos fast nur Männer um die 30? Ich dachte Frauen und Kinder zuerst?



Es gibt ein kluges Zitat der Kanzlerin, dass auf den Beginn ihrer politischen Karriere zurueckgeht: Politik beginnt mit der Betrachtung der Realitaet.

Betrachten wir also die Realitaet.

Da gibt es Menschen die - aus welchen Gruenden auch immer - im Wissen, dass eine Ueberfahrt nach Europa lebensgefaehrlich ist und schon Tausende - vermutlich sehr viel mehr, von denen wir es nur nicht wissen und auch gar nicht wissen wollen - beim Versuch gestorben sind, sich trotzdem auf diese lebensgefaegrliche Reise begeben. Wie abschreckend mag auf so einen Menschen ein Zaun im bayerischen Wald wirken?

Was wir mit einer Abschottungs- und Abschreckungspolitik erreichen werden ist, dass nur noch die von Dir genannten und mutmasslich unerwuenschten Personen eine solche Reise zu beenden vermoegen: weil weder der 81jaehrige Opa im Rollstuhl noch die im 8. Monat schwangere Ehefrau dazu in der Lage sind.



Dennisth schrieb:


> - Wieso nimmt Dubai und co die nicht auf? Es sind doch deren Glaubensbürder und dort müssen die sich auch nicht so anpassen wie hier. (Schweinefleisch, Frauen ohne Burka / Kopftuch usw.)



Der Libanon hat 4,5 Mio. Einwohner, aber 1,5 Mio. Fluechtlinge aufgenommen.



Dennisth schrieb:


> Edit2: Kannst du mir mal bitte einen Link von der AfD-Website schicken wo denn steht, dass die Hartz4 ERSATZLOS streichen wollen? Finde ich komischerweise nirgendwo. Nur reißerische Überschriften die sehr viel Interpretieren.



Seite 27.


----------



## efdev (16. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Was fuer Signale sendest du aber aus, wenn Wiederholungstaeter einfach weiter lasche Strafen bekommen?
> Vielleicht liegt es generell an den USA das dort die Kriminalitaetsrate hoeher ist? (weis ich jetzt nicht, war so in den Raum geraten)



Mir ging es auch in dem Moment eher darum das hohe Strafen alleine das Problem nicht lösen siehe USA einfaches Beispiel die haben da übertriebene Strafen für alles was mit Drogen zu tun hat -> ändert nichts.
Auch bei Gewalttaten usw. setze ich einfach darauf das unsere Richter eben eine angemessene Strafe wählen, man könnte den Spielraum eventuell etwas weite da wäre ich dafür aber ein Simples härtere Strafen kommt mir nicht Richtig vor.
(Das Gesetzte nicht immer Sinn machen angepasst und überdacht werden müssen mit der Zeit ist hoffentlich jedem klar (außer denen die etwas zu sagen haben ))


----------



## aloha84 (16. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Was fuer Signale sendest du aber aus, wenn Wiederholungstaeter einfach weiter lasche Strafen bekommen?
> *Vielleicht liegt es generell an den USA das dort die Kriminalitaetsrate hoeher ist? *(weis ich jetzt nicht, war so in den Raum geraten)



Was wieder daran liegen kann, dass in den USA keine resozialisierung stattfindet?!
Wie sieht es denn in vielen Bundestaaten aus, da werden 16 Jährige z.B: für Einbruch 5 Jahre zu den harten Kerlen in den Erwachsenenknast gesteckt.
--> Wenn die da wieder rasukommen, sind es bessere Verbrecher, aber keine besseren Menschen.

@Wohoo

Bin auf Arbeit und kann somit keine "Nachrichten" sehen.
Wie kann ich mir das Vorstellen, Erdogan stand gerade vor den Kameras und hat gesagt: "Wir fordern einen sofortigen EU-Beitritt!"?


----------



## Woohoo (16. März 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Der Libanon hat 4,5 Mio. Einwohner, aber 1,5 Mio. Fluechtlinge aufgenommen.



Und dort müsste mehr Geld hingehen damit die Menschen nahe ihrer Heimat bestmöglicht versorgt bleiben und nach dem Ende des Konfliktes zum Wiederaufbau bereitstehen.



aloha84 schrieb:


> @Wohoo
> 
> Bin auf Arbeit und kann somit keine "Nachrichten" sehen.
> Wie kann ich mir das Vorstellen, Erdogan stand gerade vor den Kameras  und hat gesagt: "Wir fordern einen sofortigen EU-Beitritt!"?



Kein Problem bin auf der Arbeit und konnte die Nachricht im Radio hören. Die Forderung wird vermutlich in den Verhandlungen geäußert worden sein. Von "sofortig" war jedoch nicht die Rede.


----------



## aloha84 (16. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> *Und dort müsste mehr Geld hingehen damit die Menschen nahe ihrer Heimat bestmöglicht versorgt bleiben und nach dem Ende des Konfliktes zum Wiederaufbau bereitstehen.
> *
> 
> 
> Kein Problem bin auf der Arbeit und konnte die Nachricht im Radio hören. Die Forderung wird vermutlich in den Verhandlungen geäußert worden sein. Von "sofortig" war jedoch nicht die Rede.



Macht gerade unsere Bundesregierung, das sind die 3 Milliarden € aus Deutschland und weitere 9 Milliarden € anderer EU-Länder, die sind aber in der Berichterstattung ein wenig untergegeangen.
--> Wäre auch an mir vorbeigegeangen, habs aber gestern bei Plasberg gehört.
Dort wurde ganz nebenbei auch ausgeführt, dass der Plan momentan darin besteht die Leute von der Ausreise abzuhalten, und die Flüchtlinge lokal zu unterstützen.
Macht vom Wortlaut nicht ganz soviel her wie "GRENZEN DICHT!", ist aber trotzdem positiv zu bewerten.....finde ich zumindest.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. März 2016)

Die AfD hat in Sachsen-Anhalt in einem Kreis mit 31% ihr bestes Ergebnis bisher erreicht. Und in diesem Teil ist der Ausländeranteil höher als der Landesdurchschnitt. 
Soviel zum Thema "Wo die meisten Ausländer leben" ist man linker und "bunter"...


----------



## aloha84 (16. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die AfD hat in Sachsen-Anhalt in einem Kreis mit 31% ihr bestes Ergebnis bisher erreicht. *Und in diesem Teil ist der Ausländeranteil höher als der Landesdurchschnitt*.
> Soviel zum Thema "Wo die meisten Ausländer leben" ist man linker und "bunter"...



Na das ist ja ein Zufall, dass ich exakt in dieser Gemeinde für die Landkreisverwaltung arbeite.
--> das was ich da oben fett gemacht habe, ist ziemlicher Quatsch....also hör auf so einen Müll zu verbreiten.
Wir haben hier in der Stadt ca 400 Flüchtlinge dezentral untergebracht, bei ca. 15.000 Einwohnern.
Somit ist der Ausländeranteil nicht viel anders wie z.B.: in Köthen  und Umgebung (gleiches Kreisgebiet) --> da hat übrigens "die Linke" gewonnen.
Das hier Protest gewählt wurde, hat mehr mit Verlustängsten der Bürger als nur mit den Flüchtlingen zu tun. Um das zu wissen müsste man aber die Region und deren Geschichte hier ein wenig kennen, was du aber nicht tust.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Na
> Somit ist der Ausländeranteil nicht viel anders wie z.B.: in Köthen  und Umgebung (gleiches Kreisgebiet) --> da hat übrigens "die Linke" gewonnen.


Aber auch nur knapp mit einem Vorsprung von 0,x %.

Du glaubst doch selber nicht, dass bei einen höheren Ausländeranteil mehr Leute links wählen..


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2016)

Ein paar wenige brauchbare Anhaltspunkte hätten die vielleicht ja aber in der Summe unterscheidet sich sich die AfD von den restlichen Nieten in Nadelstreifen auch nicht. Auch sind die noch nicht gefährlich sondern nur die grad passenden Störer für die alteingesessenen Eierschaukler und wenn man als Bürger darauf achtet wird aus denen nie mehr wie ein Mückenstich.


----------



## Verminaard (16. März 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Der Libanon hat 4,5 Mio. Einwohner, aber 1,5 Mio. Fluechtlinge aufgenommen.


Klassiker mittlerweilen.
Es  wird kritisiert das die reichen arabischen, islamischen Staaten keine  Fluechtlinge aufnehmen und als Antwort kommt Libanon und manchmal auch  Jordanien.



JePe schrieb:


> Seite 27.





> Die AfD Baden-Württemberg setzt sich für ein Pilotprojekt „Bürgerarbeit statt Hartz IV“ ein. Unter
> Bürgerarbeit ist die Ausübung gemeinnütziger Arbeit durch Langzeitarbeitslose zu verstehen, die
> nicht unmittelbar in Konkurrenz zum Arbeitsmarkt steht. Bürgerarbeit soll ca. 30 Wochenstunden
> umfassen und mit ca. 1.000 EUR monatlich sozialversicherungspflichtig entlohnt werden.
> ...



Wo steht hier das es komplett (unter komplett verstehe ich fuer Alle ersatzlos) gestrichen werden soll?
Hier  gehts wohl eher darum Langzeitarbeitslose an Arbeit zu bringen. Das der  Verdienst unter dem Mindestlohn liegen soll ist Bloedsinn mMn.
Wofuer wurde der Mindestlohn eingefuehrt? Na da sind aber viele andere auch dran den zu untergraben.

Interessant finde ich auch die Ansichten ueber die Leiharbeit:


> Die AfD fordert die Politik auf, den Missbrauch von Leiharbeit und Werkverträgen in der Wirt
> -
> schaft sowie in Landesinstitutionen und Behörden zu beenden. Leiharbeit soll reguläre Arbeitsver
> -
> ...



Die  Zustaende wie sie jetzt sind hat uns ja die SPD mit dem Superminister  eingebrockt, der damals (heute noch immer?) im Vorstand einer großen  duesseldorfer Zeitarbeitsfirma war.




aloha84 schrieb:


> Was wieder daran liegen kann, dass in den USA keine resozialisierung stattfindet?!
> Wie sieht es denn in vielen Bundestaaten aus, da werden 16 Jährige z.B:  für Einbruch 5 Jahre zu den harten Kerlen in den Erwachsenenknast  gesteckt.
> --> Wenn die da wieder rasukommen, sind es bessere Verbrecher, aber keine besseren Menschen.


Stimme ich absolut zu. Die USA als Vorbild nehmen ist nicht sonderlich  klug. Deren ganzes Justizsystem ist etwas seltsam. Wobei es da auch  wahrscheinlich einige wenige Punkte gibt, die man adaptieren koennte.

Es  macht keinen Sinn Jugendliche gleich mit den haertesten Strafen zu  begegnen. Sie muessen die Chance bekommen, das sie einsehen das der  eingeschlagene Weg schlecht ist und auch nicht geduldet wird.
Ich verstehe nicht wie jugendliche Wiederholungstäter einfach immer so weiter machen koennen.
Da wird bissi ermahnt und auf die Finger geklopft und das wars.
Wenn  sich abzeichnet das Resozialisierung auf herkoemmlichen Weg zu keinem  Erfolg fuehrt muessen halt die Urteile anders gefaellt werden.
Ich denke die Gesetze dafuer gibt es, nur es hapert wie so oft an der Umsetzung.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Na das ist ja ein Zufall, dass ich exakt in dieser Gemeinde für die Landkreisverwaltung arbeite.
> --> das was ich da oben fett gemacht habe, ist ziemlicher Quatsch....also hör auf so einen Müll zu verbreiten.
> Wir haben hier in der Stadt ca 400 Flüchtlinge dezentral untergebracht, bei ca. 15.000 Einwohnern.
> Somit ist der Ausländeranteil nicht viel anders wie z.B.: in Köthen  und Umgebung (gleiches Kreisgebiet) --> da hat übrigens "die Linke" gewonnen.
> Das hier Protest gewählt wurde, hat mehr mit Verlustängsten der Bürger als nur mit den Flüchtlingen zu tun. Um das zu wissen müsste man aber die Region und deren Geschichte hier ein wenig kennen, was du aber nicht tust.


*Computer sagt Nein* hat vom Auslaenderanteil gesprochen. Nicht von den Fluechtlingen.
Wie siehts damit aus?


----------



## fipS09 (16. März 2016)

Gabs nicht mal ein Experiment mit dieser Bürgerarbeitsgeschichte wo es glorreich gescheitert ist weil das ganze eher als Zwangsarbeit angesehen wurde und zu nichts geführt hat?


----------



## aloha84 (16. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Aber auch nur knapp mit einem Vorsprung von 0,x %.
> 
> Du glaubst doch selber nicht, dass bei einen höheren Ausländeranteil mehr Leute links wählen..



Hab ich nie behauptet.
Du stellst aber deine Aussage so hin, dass überall wo viele "Ausländer" leben automatisch rechts gewählt wird. Was nicht stimmt.
Was stimmt, ist das die Leute hier per se argwöhnischer gegenüber Politikern sind, das hat unter anderem mit der Wendezeit zu tun. Mit dem Wegbruch von 10 Tausenden Arbeitsplätzen allein in der Region Bitterfeld.
Und wenn da jemand kommt, der sagt "alle lügen euch an, aber wir nicht!" reicht so eine parole + die Flücghtlinge für so ein Ergebnis.

@Verminaard

Hier gibt es außer Asylanten kaum Ausländer. Hier gibts 3 Dönerbuden von Türken, einen Asiaklamottenladen und einen Autohändler mit orientalischen Wurzeln.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Du stellst aber deine Aussage so hin, dass überall wo viele "Ausländer" leben automatisch rechts gewählt wird. Was nicht stimmt.


Da kommt es immer darauf an, ob die Ausländer positiv oder negativ ausfallen.
Auch spielt deren Herkunft manchmal eine Rolle.


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Was fuer Signale sendest du aber aus, wenn Wiederholungstaeter einfach weiter lasche Strafen bekommen?
> Vielleicht liegt es generell an den USA das dort die Kriminalitaetsrate hoeher ist? (weis ich jetzt nicht, war so in den Raum geraten)



In den USa wird mit Gefängnissen eine Menge Geld verdient.
Das ist mit keinem anderen Land vergleichbar.
Und in den Gefängnissen wird auch nicht rehabilitiert, das interessiert in den USA niemanden. Wenn die Täter dann nach 20 Jahren wieder entlassen werden, haben sei keine Ahnung, wie das Leben außerhalb der Zelle überhaut ist. Sie finden sich schlicht nicht zurecht und werden rückfällig.
Aber das ist sowieso ein sehr umfangreiches Thema.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. März 2016)

Aktuelle Nachrichten aus Sachsen - MOPO24
Das ist der gleiche Mist wie mit den erfundenen Vergewaltigungen. 
Warum macht man sowas ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2016)

Schwer zu sagen, Geltungsbedürfnis, Langeweileoder extra Mitleid und damit vielleicht Vergünstigungen? Kann man schwerlich nachvollziehen was Leute zu so etwas treibt und was die damit bezwecken wollen. Das ist dann wieder Öl im Feuer für diejenigen die Flüchtlinge eh nicht mögen


----------



## Ruptet (16. März 2016)

Da gabs doch letztens auch Berichte über Flüchtlinge, die sich absichtlich vor fahrende Autos geworfen haben, um im Idealfall Schmerzensgeld zu kassieren


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2016)

> die sich absichtlich vor fahrende Autos geworfen haben


Oh Shit das war ja ein Sattelzug. Dann waren es bestimmt keine echten Flüchtlinge sondern wohl eher Wohlfahrts......


----------



## JePe (16. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Klassiker mittlerweilen.
> Es  wird kritisiert das die reichen arabischen, islamischen Staaten keine  Fluechtlinge aufnehmen und als Antwort kommt Libanon und manchmal auch  Jordanien.



Das muesstest Du sinnstiftenderweise schon die Regierungen der reichen arabischen Laender fragen. Egal wie die Antwort lautet - Deutschland oder Europa werden weder einen Fluechtling zwingen koennen dort hinzugehen noch werden wir diese Laender zwingen koennen, Fluechtlinge aufzunehmen. Weshalb diese Gegenfrage hoechst rhetorisch und kein konstruktiver Diskussionsbeitrag ist.

Umgekehrt wird hier im Thread aber gerne suggeriert, dass es nur noch einen weiteren Fluechtling braeuchte, damit das deutsche Abendland unwiderbringlich kollabiert. Ein Blick auf die Verhaeltnisse im und die Leistungsfaehigkeit des Libanon zeigt aber ueberdeutlich, dass wir davon noch ein gutes Stueck entfernt sind.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Wo steht hier das es komplett (unter komplett verstehe ich fuer Alle ersatzlos) gestrichen werden soll?



Da steht "Buergerarbeit statt Hartz IV" - also entweder das Eine oder das Andere. Dass man es den Betroffenen als Alternative anbieten will, ist Deine Deutung, muss aber nicht richtig sein (in dem Falle waere "oder" das Wort der Wahl gewesen, nicht "statt" - aber maximale Interpretationsfaehigkeit zieht sich durch AfD-Aeusserungen wie ein roter Faden). Ich glaube auch, dass, waere es im Wahlkampf der AfD nicht nur um das Kopulationsverhalten Farbiger, blonde Frauen und wie-auch-immer zu schuetzende Zaeune, sondern auch um z. B. konkrete Sozialpolitik gegangen, waere das Ergebnis weit weniger rosig ausgefallen: die Arbeitslosen- und Unfallversicherungen moechte die AfD naemlich gerne privatisieren. Das mutet auch deshalb seltsam an, weil Rassenkundler Hoecke hier noch beweint, dass "Armutsfluechtlingen" eine Gesundheitskarte ausgestellt werden solle, waehrend dem beitragszahlenden Volk der Zugang zur gesetzlichen Krankenversicherung erschwert wuerde.


----------



## Verminaard (16. März 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Das muesstest Du sinnstiftenderweise schon die Regierungen der reichen arabischen Laender fragen. Egal wie die Antwort lautet - Deutschland oder Europa werden weder einen Fluechtling zwingen koennen dort hinzugehen noch werden wir diese Laender zwingen koennen, Fluechtlinge aufzunehmen. Weshalb diese Gegenfrage hoechst rhetorisch und kein konstruktiver Diskussionsbeitrag ist.
> 
> Umgekehrt wird hier im Thread aber gerne suggeriert, dass es nur noch einen weiteren Fluechtling braeuchte, damit das deutsche Abendland unwiderbringlich kollabiert. Ein Blick auf die Verhaeltnisse im und die Leistungsfaehigkeit des Libanon zeigt aber ueberdeutlich, dass wir davon noch ein gutes Stueck entfernt sind.


Natuerlich sind das rethorische Fragen.
Das die reiche arabische Liga sich einen Scheiss um ihre Glaubensbrueder schert sollte mittlerweilen jeden klar sein.
Zeitgleich wird aber versucht zu erklaeren wir toll der Islam ist. 
Es ist aber unlogisch in ein unglaeubiges Land zu gehen, welches weit weg ist und der Weg beschwerlich ist, wenn ich direkt nebenan einen tollen islamischen Staat habe.
Erkenne selbst die ganzen Widersprueche.
Nebenbei wird noch Jedem ins Gewissen geredet und irgendwas von Verpflichtung und wir muessen helfen.
Seltsam das nur an unsere Moral appeliert wird.

Wie sind die Leistungen im Libanon und wie in Deutschland?
Bleib doch mal realistisch und rechne selbst nach was was kostet. Vergiss nicht dabei zu beachten das es mehr werden, statt weniger. Sprich du hast keine statische Zahlen.



JePe schrieb:


> Da steht "Buergerarbeit statt Hartz IV" - also entweder das Eine oder das Andere. Dass man es den Betroffenen als Alternative anbieten will, ist Deine Deutung, muss aber nicht richtig sein (in dem Falle waere "oder" das Wort der Wahl gewesen, nicht "statt" - aber maximale Interpretationsfaehigkeit zieht sich durch AfD-Aeusserungen wie ein roter Faden). Ich glaube auch, dass, waere es im Wahlkampf der AfD nicht nur um das Kopulationsverhalten Farbiger, blonde Frauen und wie-auch-immer zu schuetzende Zaeune, sondern auch um z. B. konkrete Sozialpolitik gegangen, waere das Ergebnis weit weniger rosig ausgefallen: die Arbeitslosen- und Unfallversicherungen moechte die AfD naemlich gerne privatisieren. Das mutet auch deshalb seltsam an, weil Rassenkundler Hoecke hier noch beweint, dass "Armutsfluechtlingen" eine Gesundheitskarte ausgestellt werden solle, waehrend dem beitragszahlenden Volk der Zugang zur gesetzlichen Krankenversicherung erschwert wuerde.



Du verlinkst etwas und beziehst dich dann nur auf die Ueberschrift des Absatzes?
Es steht nirgendwo das HarzIV gestrichen werden soll. Das kannst du gar nicht so streichen.


> Unter Bürgerarbeit ist die Ausübung gemeinnütziger Arbeit durch Langzeitarbeitslose zu verstehen, die
> nicht unmittelbar in Konkurrenz zum Arbeitsmarkt steht.



Ich hab den relevanten Satz nochmal rauskopiert.
Ich weis nicht was du jetzt drunter verstehst.


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2016)

Welche Jobs sollen das denn sein?


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. März 2016)

Wie viel Geld zahlt eigentlich Jordanien für die Flüchtlinge? Ich  wette: gar nichts. Die Kosten für Unterbringung und Verpflegung werden  internationalen Hilfsorganisationen überlassen. Also hat das Land keine  finanzielle Last zu tragen. Und sie müssen auch keine Bedenken haben,  dass die Flüchtlinge nie wieder gehen werden, weil ihnen dort, ganz im  Gegensatz zu Deutschland, kein höherer Lebensstandard in Aussicht  gestellt wird. Das heißt, Jordanien hat nicht die selben Probleme wie  wir. Wir müssen mit Flüchtlingen klar kommen, die in den meisten Fällen  lange Zeit Sozialleistungen aus der Staatskasse beziehen werden.  Außerdem sprechen die Leute dort alle Arabisch, was das Leben mit den  Flüchtlingen, die ja selbst fast ausnahmslos Arabisch sprechen,  wesentlich vereinfacht. Sprache ist der Schlüssel zum Verständnis. Der  Kulturkreis ist in etwa der selbe, auch da gibt es also kaum  Reibungspunkte. Und wenn man jetzt noch bedenkt, dass Jordanien ein Land  der zweiten oder dritten Welt ist, dann ist klar, dass die Lage in  Jordanien kaum mit der Lage in Deutschland zu vergleichen ist. Man kann nicht einfach sagen: "Guck nach Jordanien, da klappts doch auch."


----------



## Verminaard (16. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Guck nach Jordanien, da klappts doch auch."



Schwarzmaler werden sagen, wenns so weitergeht haben wir dann aehnliche Zustaende, also wirds dann genauso wie in Jordanien klappen xD


Threshold, keine Ahnung von welchen Jobs die da genau reden. Ist mir auch bisschen suspekt.


----------



## Threshold (16. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Wie viel Geld zahlt eigentlich Jordanien für die Flüchtlinge? Ich  wette: gar nichts. Die Kosten für Unterbringung und Verpflegung werden  internationalen Hilfsorganisationen überlassen.



Nimmst du das an, ist das Fakt oder nur eine Spekulation?



Verminaard schrieb:


> Threshold, keine Ahnung von welchen Jobs die da genau reden. Ist mir auch bisschen suspekt.



Und das ist es eben, was mich wiederum stört.
Immer diese extremen Verallgemeinerungen.
Jeder Job, den Hartzer für Lau übernehmen, kostet irgendwo Arbeitsplätze, egal ob sie den Stadtpark sauber machen oder bei non Profit Organisationen Regale auffüllen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (16. März 2016)

Spekulation. Ich weiß nicht, ob oder wie viel Geld Jordanien für die  Flüchtlingen aus dem Staatshaushalt aufwendet. Ich weiß nur, dass  internationale Hilfsorganisationen dort sehr aktiv sind und Jordanien  zur Unterstützung Geld aus dem Westen erhält. Laut einer Quelle  profitiert Jordanien sogar finanziell von den Flüchtlingen. 

„Wenn ihr Geld weg ist, kippt die Stimmung“: Sie machen ein Zehntel der Bevolkerung aus: Dieses Land lebt von den Fluchtlingen - FOCUS Online


----------



## Sparanus (16. März 2016)

Wenn man will, dass man Zeltlager hat die so groß sind wie ganze Städte und nicht  so wie  ganz kleine Dörfer, ja dann können wir es machen wie im Libanon. 

Persönlich bin ich aber der Meinung, dass wir Druck machen sollten auf die Arabischen Staaten zusammen mit den USA.


----------



## Woohoo (16. März 2016)

Behält Jordanien dank der Zahlungen die Leute bei sich oder werden wir auch bald mit Jordanien EU Beitrittsverhandlungen aufnehmen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2016)

Natürlich wäre jedes Land als hilfreiche Hand anzusehen aber viele sperren sich und Merkel hat mit dem alleinigen vorpreschen auch viel erde verbrannt. Selbst nach dem Wahldebakel ist die noch so stur wie ein Panzerkreuzer


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. März 2016)

Wie wollen wir die Flüchtlinge eigentlich nach dem Krieg zurückbringen ? Wenn sie sich erstmal an die Sozialleistungen gewöhnt haben, gehen die nicht mehr freiwillig. Kann ich auch verstehen aber eben nicht akzeptieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (16. März 2016)

Du solltest nicht von Dir auf andere schließen.  In was für einer beschränkten Welt mit einem Horizont bis zum Kühlschrank lebst Du?
 Die Motivationen der Flüchtling sind grundlegend andere. Rede mit ihnen, anstatt wirres Zeug zu behaupten.

Viel wichtiger für uns ist doch die Frage, ob wir die Pediga-Demonstranten und fremdenfeindliche Gewalttäter wieder integrieren können.
Das macht mir Sorgen, weil wir diese Menschen, sollte es nicht gelingen, nicht einfach abschieben können.


----------



## Iconoclast (16. März 2016)

Und die da wären? Also in den Heimen, wo ich Schadensfälle aufnehmen muss, tagtäglich, ist vorne weg zu 95% das wichtigste Geld, ein Smartphone und Wlan. Sind die drei Dinge erfüllt regt sich da nix mehr. Angebotene Sprachkurse der Stadt bleiben fast vollends leer.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2016)

Es wird sicherlich genug geben die wieder freiwillig in die Heimat zurück kehren. Gemessen am Lebensstandard sind die Sozialleistungen ja nun nicht gerade üppig und eine Heimat hat immer noch Anziehungskraft


----------



## SpeCnaZ (16. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du solltest nicht von Dir auf andere schließen.  In was für einer beschränkten Welt mit einem Horizont bis zum Kühlschrank lebst Du?
> Die Motivationen der Flüchtling sind grundlegend andere. Rede mit ihnen, anstatt wirres Zeug zu behaupten.
> 
> Viel wichtiger für uns ist doch die Frage, ob wir die Pediga-Demonstranten und fremdenfeindliche Gewalttäter wieder integrieren können.
> Das macht mir Sorgen, weil wir diese Menschen, sollte es nicht gelingen, nicht einfach abschieben können.



Erzähle mir jetzt bitte nicht ich soll mit dennen reden (habe es am Dienstag getan). Ich kenne mehrere Famillie, vom Iran bis Libanon. 

Die einzigen die sich wirklich intergriert haben sind die Iraner, sie sind nämlich keine Araber sondern Persen. 

Btw. Du behauptest die AfD sei ausländerfeindlich - nicht alle Ausländer sind Flüchtlinge. Ich bitte dich nicht zu verallgemeinern.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (16. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du solltest nicht von Dir auf andere schließen.  In was für einer beschränkten Welt mit einem Horizont bis zum Kühlschrank lebst Du?
> Die Motivationen der Flüchtling sind grundlegend andere. Rede mit ihnen, anstatt wirres Zeug zu behaupten.


Bisher habe ich eben nur negative Erfahrungen mit Arabern gemacht. Kurden und Perser sind aber meist anders drauf und freundlicher.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Viel wichtiger für uns ist doch die Frage, ob wir die Pediga-Demonstranten und fremdenfeindliche Gewalttäter wieder integrieren können.
> Das macht mir Sorgen, weil wir diese Menschen, sollte es nicht gelingen, nicht einfach abschieben können.


Wohin integrieren ?


----------



## Seeefe (16. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wie wollen wir die Flüchtlinge eigentlich nach dem Krieg zurückbringen ? Wenn sie sich erstmal an die Sozialleistungen gewöhnt haben, gehen die nicht mehr freiwillig. Kann ich auch verstehen aber eben nicht akzeptieren.



Stichwort Gastarbeiter von damals.

Deshalb versuchen so viele wie möglich jetzt vernünftig zu integrieren. 

Ich sehe bei Menschen mit einem Job keinen Grund diese wieder in die Heimat zu schicken, nur weil diese als Flüchtling hergekommen sind.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (16. März 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Und die da wären? Also in den Heimen, wo ich Schadensfälle aufnehmen muss, tagtäglich, ist vorne weg zu 95% das wichtigste Geld, ein Smartphone und Wlan. Sind die drei Dinge erfüllt regt sich da nix mehr. Angebotene Sprachkurse der Stadt bleiben fast vollends leer.


Ist genau das gleiche als wenn ich Gold schürfe, mit jedem Gramm holt man x fach Schotter mit raus. Ich weiß ein blöder Vergleich aber es zeigt eben was man als Nebenprodukt bekommt


----------



## Dennisth (16. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Und wenn du dort das Strafmaß erhöhst, werden weniger dieser Verbrechen ausgeübt?
> Lass mich raten, dir geht es doch zum Großteil nur darum die Bewährung abzuschaffen oder?



Ich finde das Vergewaltiger, Mörder und co nicht einfach so eine "Bewährung" bekommen sollten. Ja das mit der Resozialisierung stimmt, aber bei Triebtätern oder dergleichen kannst du genau 0 machen.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich stelle Dir mal eine klitze kleine Gegenfrage. An wem orientierst Du Dich? Was sind Deine Ziele und Hoffnungen über die Art des Zusammenlebens?
> Wie möchtest Du, dass man sich Dir gegenüber verhält?



Ich möchte mit dem selben Respekt behandelt werden wie ich Fremde auch behandle. Keine Ahnung was deine anderen Fragen sollen. Hat doch nix zu tun oder gehen dir mal wieder die Argumente aus?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> In der Welt passiert Unglaubliches. Schlimmste Menschenrechtsverletzungen überall. Und Du willst bei uns einen Standard haben, der immer dem
> niedrigsten des Weltniveaus entspricht? Verdammte Kacke, was weiss ich, warum Saudi Arabien so ein absolut beschissener Ort ist. Ist das unser Massstab?



Liebe Userin, ich weiß leider nicht was du in meinem Post gelesen hast oder glaubst gelesen zu haben. Da du dich weigerst, ob bewusst oder unbewusst, meine Fragen mal zu beantworten und nur "fragwürdige" Argumentationen lieferst kann ich leider nur ein  raus bringen.




JePe schrieb:


> Das ist schlicht falsch - auch wenn die Wahrheit, dass es sich teilweise nur noch um esotherische Mengen handelt, kaum besser ist.



Sie nehmen ja keine signifikanten Zahlen auf und das ist gleichbedeutend mit 0 



JePe schrieb:


> Wer erwartet dass? Der allgemeine Tenor, auch hier im Thread, ist eher der, dass die uebrigen Laender eine Abkehr von der liberalen Fluechtlingspolitik fordern?



Nun zum einen erwarten das die "Flüchtlinge" und zum anderen erwartet doch Mutti Merkel, dass wir mal wieder alle aufnehmen sollen.



JePe schrieb:


> Es gibt ein kluges Zitat der Kanzlerin, dass auf den Beginn ihrer politischen Karriere zurueckgeht: Politik beginnt mit der Betrachtung der Realitaet.



Ja nur die Realität sieht so aus, dass sehr viele Flüchtlinge plötzlich "verschwunden" sind, die Kriminalität massiv steigt und die Polizei nichts macht / machen darf. Klar gibt es auch einige "gute", aber naja....



JePe schrieb:


> Der Libanon hat 4,5 Mio. Einwohner, aber 1,5 Mio. Fluechtlinge aufgenommen.



Ach bekommen die da auch ihre 340 Euro Taschengeld pro Monat und kostenlose Schulungen, Soziale Unterstützung usw.? 

Wie? Nein? Die bekommen dort Verpflegung, Sicherheit und einen Wohnraum, weil es nur temporäre Gäste sind und keine neuen Mitbürger. Ja ganz schlimmes Leben.



JePe schrieb:


> Seite 27.



Aha und wo genau steht da, dass man als Hartz4-Empfänger nix mehr bekommt? Ich lese da nur, dass Langzeitarbeitslose für ihr Geld halt auch mal was tun müssen. Total schlimm, wenn man nicht mehr faul auf der Couch liegen kann. Kranke Menschen werden da bestimmt nicht rein fallen, aber Leute die einfach 0 Bock auf arbeiten haben, werden da halt was soziales tun oder sie dürfen mit der Kürzung ihrer Leistungen rechnen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. März 2016)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Ach bekommen die da auch ihre 340 Euro Taschengeld pro Monat und kostenlose Schulungen, Soziale Unterstützung usw.?
> 
> Wie? Nein? Die bekommen dort Verpflegung, Sicherheit und einen Wohnraum, weil es nur temporäre Gäste sind und keine neuen Mitbürger. Ja ganz schlimmes Leben..


Dann gib uns mal bitte eine Quelle mit dem "Taschengeld".
Das ist btw eine Unterstützung, da Flüchtlinge erst 9 Monate nach Asylbestätigung Arbeit suchen dürfen.

Kostenlose Schulungen? Natürlich kostenlos - wie soll ein Flüchtling Geld haben?
Die Deutschkurse dienen der Einbürgerung, der Sicherheitsdienst schützt vor fliegenden Molotows.

Der Wohnraum? Es sind Asylunterkünfte. Und die ganzen Häuser, die den armen Menschen  geklaut wurden, gehörten sowieso dem Staat.
Die haben einen Vertrag unterschrieben, wo drin steht, dass dem Staat dieses Gebäude gehört. Wenn ich sowas unterschreibe, heule ich nicht rum, wenn die Bedingung eintrifft. 
Ist hier im Ort eingetroffen. Pech!

"Temporäre Gäste" würde ich auch nicht sagen. Je nachdem wo ein Flüchtling herkommt, kann er auch für immer bleiben. Staatenlose z.B. können nicht abgeschoben werden.
Ich bin auch gegen ein Taschengeld für Flüchtlinge - unter der Bedingung, dass sie arbeiten dürfen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (17. März 2016)

Gegen Vorurteile und falscher Erwartungen ist kein Kraut gewachsen und manche glauben einfach das man nur Forderungen stellen muss und alles erfüllt wird. Das könnte man glatt in die Ecke der Wirtschaftsflüchtlinge verfrachten welchen man möglichst schnell aufzeigt das gebratenes Geflügel nur gegen Geld beim Wienerwald zu bekommen ist


----------



## Sparanus (17. März 2016)

@novo 
Mal wieder hast du einen Post nicht verstanden. Es ging darum ob es das im Libanon gibt...


----------



## Woohoo (17. März 2016)

Deutschland bietet das rundum sorglos Paket. 
- Ärztliche Versorgung 
- Geld
- Sprachkurse
- eine Land mit einer "guten" Wirtschaft
- in friedlicher Umgebung
- Rechtssystem
- ein Land das noch "etwas gut zu machen hat"
- wenig Integration ist nötig
- es gibt viele "Hilfeorganisationen" (hilfreich bei Stimmungsmache gegen Abschiebungen, hilfreich beim Untertauchen etc.)
- sollte man keine Arbeit finden ein gutes Sozialsystem. 
Ist man leidensfähig und kinderreich dann bekommt man auch "gute" monetäre Unterstützung.

 Im Libanon wird es das bestimmt auch alles geben oder vielleicht sogar noch mehr und das ohne rassistische deutsche Bevölkerung. Deshalb flüchten auch soviele in den Libanon. 


Fluchtlingskrise: Funf Szenarien fur Deutschland 216 - DIE WELT

Szenario 6: 0 Millionen und sich erstmal um die Millionen kümmern die schon hier sind.


----------



## Dennisth (17. März 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Dann gib uns mal bitte eine Quelle mit dem "Taschengeld".
> Das ist btw eine Unterstützung, da Flüchtlinge erst 9 Monate nach Asylbestätigung Arbeit suchen dürfen.



Hier bitte schön: Wieviel Geld bekommt ein Fluchtling in Deutschland? Faktencheck zum Thema Asyl | Politik
Die bekommen direkt 149 Euro pro Monat bei 0 Euro Ausgaben. Wenn die länger hier bleiben, was du ja schön gesagt hast bekommen die 394 Euro pro Monat. Kosten für Wohnung und alles werden vom Staat übernommen. 

Ich finde ja das sich von 400 Euro im Monat gut leben lässt. Wohnung, Krankenkasse usw. übernimmt ja der Staat, also haben die nur variable Kosten in Form von Internet, Essen und Trinken.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Kostenlose Schulungen? Natürlich kostenlos - wie soll ein Flüchtling Geld haben?
> Die Deutschkurse dienen der Einbürgerung, der Sicherheitsdienst schützt vor fliegenden Molotows.



Ja nur das diese Kurse nicht verpflichtend sind und jetzt schau doch mal, wie viele "Flüchtlinge" in die Kurse gehen. 

Der Sicherheitsdienst schützt wohl eher "andersgläubige" in den Flüchtlingsheimen und geht bei "Meinungsverschiedenheiten" dazwischen. 


xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Der Wohnraum? Es sind Asylunterkünfte. Und die ganzen Häuser, die den armen Menschen  geklaut wurden, gehörten sowieso dem Staat.
> Die haben einen Vertrag unterschrieben, wo drin steht, dass dem Staat dieses Gebäude gehört. Wenn ich sowas unterschreibe, heule ich nicht rum, wenn die Bedingung eintrifft.
> Ist hier im Ort eingetroffen. Pech!



Jaja das ist "Pech", wenn es wen anderes betrifft. Wenn es dich trifft, Thema Zwangsenteignung, bist du bestimmt auch sehr locker drauf und ziehst gerne auf die Straße um, damit mehr Platz für "Flüchtlinge" ist oder?



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> "Temporäre Gäste" würde ich auch nicht sagen. Je nachdem wo ein Flüchtling herkommt, kann er auch für immer bleiben. Staatenlose z.B. können nicht abgeschoben werden.
> Ich bin auch gegen ein Taschengeld für Flüchtlinge - unter der Bedingung, dass sie arbeiten dürfen.



Tja und genau diese "Staatenlosen" hätte man hier nicht, wenn nicht einfach alle hier eingeladen wurden. Wie gesagt, das Smartphone ist immer dabei aber der Personalausweis wurde natürlich "geklaut"... 

 An was genau hast du denn gedacht, was diese "Flüchtlinge" arbeiten sollen, wenn mindestens 2/3 von denen weder lesen noch schreiben kann?


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2016)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Thema Zwangsenteignung, bist du bestimmt auch sehr locker drauf und ziehst gerne auf die Straße um, damit mehr Platz für "Flüchtlinge" ist oder?



Kennst du einen Fall, wo jemand auf die Straße gesetzt wurde, weil die Wohnung für Flüchtlinge genutzt werden soll?
Ich kenne mehrere Fälle, wo Leute ihre Häuser an die Stadt vermieten, in die dann Flüchtlinge ziehen und dafür eine großzügige Miete bekommen, mehr als der Durchschnitt.


----------



## Verminaard (17. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Kennst du einen Fall, wo jemand auf die Straße gesetzt wurde, weil die Wohnung für Flüchtlinge genutzt werden soll?
> Ich kenne mehrere Fälle, wo Leute ihre Häuser an die Stadt vermieten, in die dann Flüchtlinge ziehen und dafür eine großzügige Miete bekommen, mehr als der Durchschnitt.



Mietwohnungen - Fluchtlinge als Kundigungsgrund? - Politik - Suddeutsche.de

Bin mal gespannt was jetzt alles dagegen verwendet wird.
Die Wohnungen waren als Fluechtlingsunterkuenfte gedacht?
Ist ja nicht so schlimm, bei sooo vielen?


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2016)

Lies das doch mal durch.
Schon zu Anfang steht, dass das rechtlich ein Problem ist.
Du kannst heute nur dann dem Mieter kündigen, wenn du Eigenbedarf anmeldest.
Das ist hier aber nicht der Fall, auch wenn der Mieter durch die Flüchtlinge sicher mehr Miete kriegen wird.
Aber Profit ist kein Eigenbedarf und daher wird das scheitern. Die Mieter klagen dagegen und kriegen Recht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. März 2016)

Eigenbedarf ist Eigenbedarf. Wenn es städtische Wohnungen sind, wird z.B. auch dem Pazifisten gekündigt, weil neue Bundeswehreinheiten in die Stadt kommenn. Das ist im Einzelfall hart, aber so ist das. Ich kenne genug Familien mit Kindern die ausziehen mussten, weil der verwöhnte Schnösel von Sohn in die Wohnung wollte. Ist das ein besserer Grund? Es bleibt dabei, Eigenbedarf ist Eigenbedarf. Warum sollte die Stadt teuer Hotels anmieten, um ihrer Verpflichtung der Unterbringung nachzukommen?

Aber natürlich wird es ausgenutzt werden, um gegen Flüchtlinge zu hetzen. Jedem der Bürger steht es frei, den Pass abzugeben, nach Syrien auszuwandern und Mittellos zurückzukommen. Auch sie werden dann im Sozialstaat Deutschland eine Wohnung bekommen. Einfacher ist es aber vermutlich, sich als gut verdienender Deutscher einfach auf dem Wohnungsmarkt etwas zu besorgen.


----------



## Woohoo (17. März 2016)

"Dennoch gibt es reichlich Wut auf die Syrer, es kommt zu Gewalttaten gegen Flüchtlinge. Syrer       wurden auf offener Straße gejagt und verprügelt, Zelte angezündet. In den ärmsten Gegenden des       Landes verschärft die Konkurrenz um ohnehin knappe Jobs die Spannungen. Flüchtlinge erhalten       im Libanon keine finanzielle Unterstützung, dürfen aber arbeiten – und unterbieten in ihrer       Not jeden Niedriglohn."

Flucht: Was halt ein Land aus? Das Beispiel Libanon | ZEIT ONLINE 

Die libanesischen Mieter brauchen keine Angst haben. Zeltlager regeln das.


----------



## Verminaard (17. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Lies das doch mal durch.
> Schon zu Anfang steht, dass das rechtlich ein Problem ist.
> Du kannst heute nur dann dem Mieter kündigen, wenn du Eigenbedarf anmeldest.
> Das ist hier aber nicht der Fall, auch wenn der Mieter durch die Flüchtlinge sicher mehr Miete kriegen wird.
> Aber Profit ist kein Eigenbedarf und daher wird das scheitern. Die Mieter klagen dagegen und kriegen Recht.



Ich versteh nicht recht was du jetzt willst.
Du hast ein Beispiel verlangt, ich hab kurzerhand, was du auch machen haettest koennen, aber waer zu einfach, einen Artikel gesucht, der nicht von der Bild ist und der nicht nur einen Fall schildert, sondern das von einigen anderen Seiten auch beleuchtet.
Das kritisierst du jetzt auch.
Was genau willst du?

Hier hast du einen Fall, wenn du liest sinds sogar zwei Faelle: Stadt Nieheim spricht Eigenbedarfskundigungen aus : ...

Oder willst du jetzt 5 pro Bundesland, wo die ehemaligen Mieter von da an obdachlos geworden sind.
Ich hab schon mal erwaehnt, man kann auch irgendwelche Sachen konstruieren, das sie nicht, oder nur schwer erfuellbar sind.
Ich weis nicht was diese Art der Diskussion soll.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. März 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @novo
> Mal wieder hast du einen Post nicht verstanden. Es ging darum ob es das im Libanon gibt...


Anscheinend hast du ihn nicht verstanden, sonst hätte Dennisth mir nicht geantwortet. 


Dennisth schrieb:


> Hier bitte schön: Wieviel Geld bekommt ein Fluchtling in Deutschland? Faktencheck zum Thema Asyl | Politik


Danke! 


Dennisth schrieb:


> Jaja das ist "Pech", wenn es wen anderes betrifft. Wenn es dich trifft, Thema Zwangsenteignung, bist du bestimmt auch sehr locker drauf und ziehst gerne auf die Straße um, damit mehr Platz für "Flüchtlinge" ist oder?


Mir kann es nicht passieren. Also nach wie vor - Pech! 
Wie ich schon sagte: Wer etwas mietet, was dem Staat gehört, der sollte nicht jammern, wenn im Vertrag steht "Sollte diese Unterkunft benötigt werden, werfen wir Sie raus."

Zur Zwangsenteignung:


> Grundsätzlich hat jede Gemeinde die Verpflichtung, ihren Bürgern ein Dach über dem Kopf zu gewähren. Das ist die Grundlage für die Zwangsenteignungen.
> [...]
> Eine Zwangsenteignung darf immer nur für eine gewisse Zeit durchgeführt werden, nicht endgültig. Niemand darf Ihnen Ihr Eigentum wegnehmen.
> 
> ...


Quelle: Zwangsenteignung fur Fluchtlinge: Alles, was Sie jetzt wissen mussen | Democratic Post


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (17. März 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> "Temporäre Gäste" würde ich auch nicht sagen. Je nachdem wo ein Flüchtling herkommt, kann er auch für immer bleiben. Staatenlose z.B. können nicht abgeschoben werden.
> Ich bin auch gegen ein Taschengeld für Flüchtlinge - unter der Bedingung, dass sie arbeiten dürfen.


Dann werden die Syrer a*lle *für immer bleiben... Denn Syrien als Staat wird nicht mehr lange existieren, es wird sich eher aufspalten.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Mir kann es nicht passieren. Also nach wie vor - Pech!
> Wie ich schon sagte: Wer etwas mietet, was dem Staat gehört, der sollte nicht jammern, wenn im Vertrag steht "Sollte diese Unterkunft benötigt werden, werfen wir Sie raus."


Dann ist es auch "Pech" wenn diese Leute dann Rechts wählen.
Aber das will man ja nicht hören.


----------



## JePe (17. März 2016)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Die bekommen direkt 149 Euro pro Monat bei 0 Euro Ausgaben.



Eigentlich sind es 143,- ... aber ich will mal nicht so sein; in diesem Thread ist man ja schon froh, wenn Behauptungen mal nicht frei erfunden oder ungeprueft uebernommen sind.

Du findest, das ist viel und schafft einen unerwuenschten Anreiz zur Migration? Dann schau mal nach Daenemark - da sind die Leistungen fuer Fluechtlinge zwar gerade annaehernd halbiert worden, betragen aber immer noch ca. 800,- und damit ein Vielfaches dessen, was in Deutschland gezahlt wird. Was Daenemark in der Tat anders macht und wovon Deutschland lernen koennte, ist ein System, das foerdert und fordert. Quasi so wie Hartz IV hierzulande. Seltsamerweise wird Hartz IV fuer und von den Eingeborenen zwar verdammt, wuerde man es mit angezogenen Daumenschrauben aber gerne auf Fluechtlinge uebertragen.


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht recht was du jetzt willst.
> Du hast ein Beispiel verlangt, ich hab kurzerhand, was du auch machen haettest koennen, aber waer zu einfach, einen Artikel gesucht, der nicht von der Bild ist und der nicht nur einen Fall schildert, sondern das von einigen anderen Seiten auch beleuchtet.
> Das kritisierst du jetzt auch.
> Was genau willst du?.



Gant einfach. 
Wir leben in einem Rechtsstaat, jeder kann klagen.
Die Stadt kann eine Menge sagen, wenn der Tag lang ist, aber ich kenne kein rechtskräftiges Urteil.
Ich kann meine Mieter auch rauswerfen und dafür Flüchtlinge einziehen lassen, aber das ist ja kein Eigenbedarf.
Genauso kann eine Stadt nicht einfach die Mieter kündigen, nur weil sie keinen anderen Platz hat, um Flüchtlinge unterzubringen. 
Sie kann es versuchen, aber sie wird vor Gericht scheitern.


----------



## Iconoclast (17. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die Motivationen der Flüchtling sind* grundlegend *andere. Rede mit ihnen, anstatt wirres Zeug zu behaupten.





Iconoclast schrieb:


> Und die da wären? Also in den Heimen, wo ich Schadensfälle aufnehmen muss, tagtäglich, ist vorne weg zu 95% das wichtigste Geld, ein Smartphone und Wlan. Sind die drei Dinge erfüllt regt sich da nix mehr. Angebotene Sprachkurse der Stadt bleiben fast vollends leer.



Kommt da noch was? Ich habe durch Familie/Bekannte und meinen Job + dadurch die Connections in andere Städte einen ziemlich großen Überblick, was da so zur Zeit abgeht bzw. wie die Masse sich so verhält. Grundlegend andere Motivationen gibt es da nirgendswo. Aber da bei dir auch Nachhaken sowieso nie was kommt, außer weitere "Argumente" ohne Hand und Fuß, kann man das wohl in die Schublade der Geschichtenerzählerei werfen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. März 2016)

Ich weiss ja nicht, was Ihr mit den Menschen macht, ich erlebe eine größere Menge, die zuerst einmal ÜBERLEBEN möchte, zur Ruhe kommen will und danach planen wird, was man aus einem völlig zerstörten Leben wieder machen kann. Die Vorstellungskraft einiger Kinder hier ist erschreckend gering. Das liegt für mich ungefähr auf diesem Niveau:
Der Postillon: Teenager neidisch, weil Rentner "immer Zeit zum Zocken und fur Facebook" haben

Warum sollte ich Dir also Antworten, wenn die Ursprungsantwort schon völlig eindeutig war? Ich bin nicht Dein Tanzbär. Aber gut, mehr als Drohungen und Unterstellungen habe ich bei Dir kaum gelesen. Fundiertes zum Inhalt kommt nicht, abgesehen von angeblichen Tatsachen, des Freundes vom Nachbarn der Verwandten....


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (17. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich weiss ja nicht, was Ihr mit den Menschen macht, ich erlebe eine größere Menge, die zuerst einmal ÜBERLEBEN möchte, zur Ruhe kommen will und danach planen wird, was man aus einem völlig zerstörten Leben wieder machen kann.


Und warum muss man dann versuchen die mazedonische Grenze gewaltsam zu durchbrechen ? Ist man in Griechenland nicht in Sicherheit ? Muss man dort um sein Überleben fürchten ?


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Muss man dort um sein Überleben fürchten ?



Wenn ich mir die Zustände in Griechenland anschauen, würde ich das mit einem JA beantworten.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (17. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Zustände in Griechenland anschauen, würde ich das mit einem JA beantworten.


Wenn man sich in ILLEGALEN Camps aufhält: JA.

Wenn man sich in organisierten Camps aufhält: NEIN.

Es wird doch immer gesagt wie Jordanien Flüchtlinge aufnimmt, man kann also in Jordanien überleben aber in Griechenland nicht ?[emoji38]


----------



## Threshold (17. März 2016)

Seit wann ist in Griechenland was organisiert?


----------



## Verminaard (17. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Zustände in Griechenland anschauen, würde ich das mit einem JA beantworten.



Von welchen Zustaenden redest du da?
Meinst du die an der Mazodonisch-Griechischen Grenze?


----------



## Ruptet (17. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wenn ich mir die Zustände in Griechenland anschauen, würde ich das mit einem JA beantworten.



Ernsthaft ? Und du glaubst natürlich in ganz Griechenland sieht es so aus, wie an der Grenze zu Mazedonien ? Und das die Flüchtlinge gezwungen werden dort zu bleiben, ohne die Möglichkeit zu haben in ein richtiges Camp gebracht werden ?
In Griechenland muss niemand um sein Überleben fürchten.

ot: gibts hie eigentlich die "wer hat mich zitiert" Funktion ? Ich seh grade beim durchblättern das ich einiges übersehen habe.


----------



## efdev (17. März 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> ot: gibts hie eigentlich die "wer hat mich zitiert" Funktion ? Ich seh grade beim durchblättern das ich einiges übersehen habe.



Ja wenn die wer Zitiert kriegst du eine Meldung oben links quasi wie eine PN.

Gerade den Artikel auf Spiegel gelesen:
AfD: "Halbfaschistischer Sumpf" - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Ja wenn die wer Zitiert kriegst du eine Meldung oben links quasi wie eine PN.


Wo muss man das aktivieren????



efdev schrieb:


> Gerade den Artikel auf Spiegel gelesen:
> AfD: "Halbfaschistischer Sumpf" - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Dafür,  dass ich AfD und wieder " beginnender Faschismus " in einem Satz  nannte, wurde ich hier massiv bedroht. 
Dann sollte die betreffende Person  jetzt bitte den Spiegel wegen Volksverhetzung zur Gericht ziehen. Viel  Erfolg ...


----------



## efdev (17. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wo muss man das aktivieren????



PCGHX intern: E-Mail oder PN bei Zitat und grossere Postfacher

Bitte sehr und es ist oben Rechts natürlich  sollt mal was Essen der Kopf will schon nicht mehr


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> ... und es ist oben Rechts natürlich ...


Hängt davon ab, ob man vor oder hinter dem Monitor sitzt. Ich hatte das schon verstanden. 
Guten Appetit ...


----------



## Iconoclast (17. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum sollte ich Dir also Antworten, wenn die Ursprungsantwort schon völlig eindeutig war? Ich bin nicht Dein Tanzbär.



Nicht? Schade. Aber gut, bestätigt halt, dass du fernab der Realität lebst. In wie viele Landkreise hast du Einblicke aus erster Hand? 1? Oder vielleicht 2? Oder doch gar keine, weil du selber beruflich damit nichts zu tun hast? Wie sieht es mit Anwälten, Polizisten oder Richtern aus? Auch nicht? Tja, schade. Ich komme aus einer sehr stark polizeilich geprägten Familie. Aber wirst schon recht haben. 

Wurde das schon verlinkt? Funf Szenarien fur die Fluchtlingskrise: Im gunstigsten Fall kommen weitere 1,8 Millionen Migranten - N24.de



> Aber selbst wenn man sich einig wird – versiegen wird der Strom der Flüchtlinge nicht, wie die Freiburger Forscher sagen. Sie haben fünf Szenarien errechnet, wie sich die Zahl der Flüchtlinge entwickeln wird. Im besten Fall lässt sich die Zahl der Flüchtlinge – SAT zufolge – bis Ende 2016 auf 1,8 Millionen Menschen reduzieren, im schlimmsten wird sie auf 6,4 Millionen steigen. Sprich: Zu den rund eine Million Menschen, die Deutschland bereits erreicht haben, kommen noch einmal mindestens 800.000 hinzu, maximal sogar 5,4 Millionen.



Die haben echt den Knall nicht mehr gehört.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> AfD: "Halbfaschistischer Sumpf" - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Dieser Satz beschreibt das ganz Ausmaß des Problems:
_"... AfD und Pegida sind nicht an der politischen Auseinandersetzung interessiert.

... Der Weltuntergang, um bei dem Bild zu bleiben, passiert nicht bei den  Flüchtlingen, sondern genau auf der entgegengesetzten Seite: Dadurch,  dass Europa sich abschottet, dass es sich wieder nationalisiert, dass es  einen halbfaschistischen Sumpf zulässt. Die sozialen Ungleichheiten  zwischen den Mitgliedstaaten und in den einzelnen Ländern nehmen zu. Das  wird der EU auf lange Sicht schaden und sie vielleicht zerstören. Indem  man Europa in eine Festung verwandelt, verstärkt man diesen inneren  Zerfallsprozess...."
_


----------



## efdev (17. März 2016)

Auf die Gesamtbevölkerung halte ich die Menge nicht mal für das Problem eher unser Bürokratie Apparat ich mein wie lange soll der Antrag dauern 3 Jahre?

Und die Unterkünfte werden auch nicht gerade mehr das könnte uns noch vor Probleme stellen die schnelle Lösungen brauchen aber wann passiert hier schon einmal etwas schnell


----------



## Iconoclast (17. März 2016)

Mal was von unseren lieben Nachbarn: Jeder zweite Asylwerber wird angezeigt << DiePresse.com

Welcome! Bereicherung auf Hochtouren!


----------



## Verminaard (17. März 2016)

Na die ham dort auch voll die Nazis in der Politik!





__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=j6R2r88tzxE

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (17. März 2016)

In den alten Bundesländern geht man zum Glück nicht auf Kuschelkurs mit den besorgten Bürgern:

Acht Jahre Haft für den Brandanschlag in Salzhemmendorf 

Salzhemmendorf-Urteil: Terrorismus. Nichts anderes - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und jetzt wieder Feuer frei für die Forumsrassisten, die uns erklären, dass man gegen Ausländer und Antifa gefälligst wesentlich härter vorgehen muss um Brandanschläge auf Menschen zu relativieren.


----------



## Woohoo (17. März 2016)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Und jetzt wieder Feuer frei für die *Forumsrassisten,* die uns erklären, dass man gegen Ausländer und Antifa gefälligst wesentlich härter vorgehen muss um Brandanschläge auf Menschen zu relativieren.



Im Forum / Thread vertan  Es hat hier doch niemand Brandanschläge befürwortet.

Links radikaler Terror:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=sTTMmEAjhk0

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## Verminaard (17. März 2016)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Und jetzt wieder Feuer frei für die Forumsrassisten, die uns erklären, dass man gegen Ausländer und Antifa gefälligst wesentlich härter vorgehen muss um Brandanschläge auf Menschen zu relativieren.



Du hast es nicht ganz verstanden. Jede Form der Gewalt ist nicht akzeptabel. Egal unter welchen Deckmantel die passiert.
Ich erwarte nur das man ueber den linken Terror genauso berichtet.

Es gibt keine gute Gewalt, da gibts auch nichts zu relativieren oder diskutieren!


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (17. März 2016)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Acht Jahre Haft für den Brandanschlag in Salzhemmendorf
> Salzhemmendorf-Urteil: Terrorismus. Nichts anderes - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Bei 8 Jahren Haft, sind zu 100% einige Vorstrafen im Spiel.


----------



## efdev (17. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Es gibt keine gute Gewalt, da gibts auch nichts zu relativieren oder diskutieren!



Das stimmt und wir haben hier auch nicht darüber zu richten welche Gewalt schlimmer oder weniger schlimm ist für irgendwas müssen wir doch den nutzlosen Rechtsstaat haben.
Zumindest hatte die verlinkte Gewalt auch was mit dem Thema zu tun 

@Computer sagt Nein
Gut möglich ich weiß jetzt nicht wie das Strafmaß bei versuchten Mord und versuchter schwerer Brandstiftung ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Bei 8 Jahren Haft, sind zu 100% einige Vorstrafen im Spiel.


Für mehrfachen versuchten Mord unter Bildung einer terroristischen Vereinigung wohl kaum. 
Das ist eher noch moderat ausgefallen. Lies Dir das Urteil durch. Es ist eben kein Kavalliers-
delikt. Und die Täter haben die Tat noch gefeiert und zynische SMS gesendet.

Da haben sich drei Menschen ihr Leben versaut. Ziemlich überflüssig. Mich würde interessieren,
was aus den Clausnitz-Fällen wird. Den Autofahrern z.B., die den Bus blockierten, würde ich als
Behörde auf Lebenszeit den Führerschien weg nehmen. Die Fahrer haben ihre absolute Untauglichkeit
zum Führen eines Fahrzeugs bewiesen. Ein Fahrzeug ist keine Waffe. Mal sehen, wie im alten Osten
durchgegriffen wird.


----------



## Woohoo (17. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Für mehrfachen versuchten Mord unter Bildung einer terroristischen Vereinigung wohl kaum.
> Das ist eher noch moderat ausgefallen. Lies Dir das Urteil durch. Es ist eben kein Kavalliers-
> delikt. Und die Täter haben die Tat noch gefeiert und zynische SMS gesendet.



Werden links radikale organisierte Gruppen die Molotow C auf Polizisten werfen auch als Terrorgruppe verstanden und diese Tat als Mordversuch angesehen?
Fast unnötig zu erwähnen ich finde die gerechte Strafe für den oben verlinkten Fall gut.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (17. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Für mehrfachen versuchten Mord unter Bildung einer terroristischen Vereinigung wohl kaum.
> Das ist eher noch moderat ausgefallen. Lies Dir das Urteil durch. Es ist eben kein Kavalliers-
> delikt.



Bei dem Fall von Johnny K. bekamen die Täter auch nur lasche Strafen obwohl sie einen Mord begangen haben...
Daher gehe ich in diesem Fall von Vorstrafen aus.


----------



## Verminaard (17. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Werden links radikale organisierte Gruppen die Molotow C auf Polizisten werfen auch als Terrorgruppe verstanden und diese Tat als Mordversuch angesehen?



Nein die werden in Deutschland Aussenminister und danach beraten sie die Wirtschaft.


----------



## efdev (17. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Werden links radikale organisierte Gruppen die Molotow C auf Polizisten werfen auch als Terrorgruppe verstanden und diese Tat als Mordversuch angesehen?
> Fast unnötig zu erwähnen ich finde die gerechte Strafe für den oben verlinkten Fall gut.



Keine Ahnung wie wird es denn gewertet müsste doch Gerichtsurteile bei derartigem geben oder etwa nicht? 
Ob so etwas als Mordversuch und die Organisationen als Terrorgruppe eingestuft werden entscheidet wahrscheinlich immer noch ein Gericht.

Ich hab mir jetzt aber noch nicht das ganze Urteil durchgelesen gehe aber mal davon aus das die Gerichte ihren Job gemacht haben sowohl was Rechte wie auch Linke Gewalt angeht.

Warum hier jetzt schon wieder Probiert wird Rechte gegen Linke Gewalt gegeneinander auszuspielen erschließt sich mir nicht


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Werden links radikale organisierte Gruppen die Molotow C auf Polizisten werfen auch als Terrorgruppe verstanden und diese Tat als Mordversuch angesehen?


Was denkst Du denn? Wegen was wurde hier verhandelt? Nur blöd, wenn man die Falschen erwischt:
Urteil im Molotow-Cocktail-Prozess: Freispruch fur Berliner Jugendliche - taz.de

Wie kommt ihr ständig auf das dünne Brett, dass am linken Ende nicht hart bestrft wird? In was für
eine absurden virtuellen Welt lebt ihr? Warum kommen hier ständig unnötige Vergleiche, die völlig
am Thema vorbei gehen? Es geht hier um die AfD und um die Pegida und um Straftaten, die von deren
Symphatisanten erfolgen. Da interessieren andere Straftaten nicht.

Was fin det sich im Text?_ 
" ... Gab es vor  Jahren für Autozündler noch Bewährungsstrafen, so wurde zuletzt ein  34-Jähriger, der einen 
VW Golf abgefackelt hatte, zu 3 Jahren und 3  Monaten Haft verurteilt."_

Reicht Euch besorgten Bürger das als Strafmaß, oder wollt Ihr Köpfe rollen sehen?


----------



## efdev (17. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es geht hier um die AfD und um die Pegida und um Straftaten, die von deren
> Symphatisanten erfolgen. Da interessieren andere Straftaten nicht.



Fast wenn es um Straftaten gegen die jeweiligen Gruppen/Parteien geht haben die auch ihre Berechtigung


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (17. März 2016)

ZDF heuteplus | Facebook
Auch wieder sehr interessant.
#ZDF #MrWissen2go


----------



## Woohoo (17. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was denkst Du denn? Wegen was wurde hier verhandelt? Nur blöd, wenn man die Falschen erwischt:
> Urteil im Molotow-Cocktail-Prozess: Freispruch fur Berliner Jugendliche - taz.de
> 
> Wie kommt ihr ständig auf das dünne Brett, dass am linken Ende nicht hart bestrft wird? In was für
> eine absurden virtuellen Welt lebt ihr?



Ich habe nur eine Frage gestellt und nicht gesagt, dass am linken Ende nicht bestraft wird.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (17. März 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> ZDF heuteplus | Facebook
> Auch wieder sehr interessant.
> #ZDF #MrWissen2go


ZDF heuteplus | Facebook
Zuviel zum Thema Fremdenfeindlichkeit...


----------



## Verminaard (17. März 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> ZDF heuteplus | Facebook
> Auch wieder sehr interessant.
> #ZDF #MrWissen2go



Zu einfach erklaert.

Nicht beruecksichtigt:
Unterkuenfte fuer Fluechtlinge kosten ungleich mehr, der Staat bezahlt, weil gebraucht.
Man muss sich nur vor Augen halten wie die Kosten fuer Wohncontainer explodiert sind. Hier hat sich der Staat auch mehr oder minder erpressen lassen.
Die 1,7% Wachstum werden einfach in den Raum geworfen, ohne zu reflektieren wie hoch der Wachstum 2015 generell war und ohne gewesen waere.
Das Beste an der ganzen Erklaerung: die Fluechtlinge werden arbeiten gehen.
So wie sich das abzeichnet gibts am Niedriglohnsektor eine enorme Konkurrenz. Sollte sich die Wirtschaft hier durchsetzen haben wir eine Senkung des Lohnniveaus zu erwarten.
Deutschland hat selbst genug Arbeitslose. Wie sollen hier mal eben ~500 000 oder mehr Arbeitsplaetze fuer Fluechtlinge geschaffen werden.
Passiert das nicht, dann werden nur vorhandene Arbeitnehmer verdraengt. Die tauchen dann "nur" in der normalen Arbeitslosenstatisktik auf, oder auch nicht, je nach dem was man mit denen macht.

Das Video soll wohl erklaeren das wir uns keine Sorgen machen brauchen und von den Fluechtlingen profitieren.
Genauso wie die Fluechtlinge DAS Mittel gegen den Demographiewandel sind.
Oder das Fluechtlinge fast nur aus gut ausgebildeten Fachkraeften bestehen.
Etc etc.

Sorry wurde hier schon zu oft verarscht.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> ZDF heuteplus | Facebook


WAAAAS? Schwarze Nazis?!!! Jetzt nehmen die uns sogar das weg!


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (17. März 2016)

Kommentar zur Lage in Idomeni: Linke Pegida
Mal etwas zu Idomeni.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (17. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Z...Wie sollen hier mal eben ~500 000 oder mehr Arbeitsplaetze fuer Fluechtlinge geschaffen werden.


260 Milliarden in den nächsten Jahren für die Infrastruktur heißt Bauarbeiter ohne Ende.


----------



## Woohoo (17. März 2016)

Nettowachstum durch Verschuldung  
260 Milliarden Euro auf 10 - 20 Jahre ? Da brauchen wir nicht mehr Bauarbeiter als heute. Zudem geht die Hälfte des Geldes eh in den BER. 
Wollen wir hoffen das keine neue Wirtschaftskrise kommt und Deutschland nicht wieder eine Eurokrise (2005) erlebt.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (17. März 2016)

Auf der AfD-FB Seite findet man ein Statem zu ihrem Wahlprogramm.
Leider lässt es sich nicht mobile kopieren. Könnte es jemand machen, damit auch die nicht-FB User es sehen können ?


----------



## Iconoclast (17. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> 260 Milliarden in den nächsten Jahren für die Infrastruktur heißt Bauarbeiter ohne Ende.



Jo, bei 260 Milliarden auf 10/15/20 Jahre springen Millionen Arbeitsplätze, alles klar. Zum Schießen hier.


----------



## aloha84 (18. März 2016)

Mal was anderes.....
Ich war gestern bei einer "Buchdiskussion", ich nenne es mal so weil es keine "Lesung" war.
Der Autor war Thomas Fischer (Richter am Bundesgerichtshof) der zu aktuellen Themen und Fragen aus dem Publikum seine Sicht der Dinge als Jurist darlegte.
Und diese Darlegung war so aufbereitet, dass man auch als Nichtjurist viele AHA-Momente mitnehmen konnte.
Gerade bei Themen wie "Sexualstraftaten-Gesetzeslücken?!"(Köln) oder auch NSU-Prozess wurde einem als Zuhörer klar wie "bizarr" einem Richter diverse Diskussionen und Berichterstattungen vorkommen müssen.
Achso, warum schreibe ich das? 
Der Herr Fischer hat eine Kolumne in der Zeit, in der er seine allgemeine Meinung zu diversen aktuellen Rechtsproblemen zum Besten gibt. (Ausdrücklich besteht er darauf, dass seine Meinung ja nicht richtig sein muss!)
Naja ich finde die ganz Lesenswert, daher mal ein Link für interessierte (Thema Sexmob Köln):
Kriminalitat: Unser Sexmob | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> ...Kriminalitat: Unser Sexmob | ZEIT ONLINE


Genau das versuche ich den Pedigasten hier seit hunderten von Beiträgen mühevoll zu erklären. Man wird dafür bedroht und beleidigt.

Das Artikel ist wunderbar, die sprachlichen Spitzen sind so liebevoll, dass ich ständig laut lachen musste, der Inhalt eindeutig und die
Aussage auch. Und trotzdem kannst Du davon ausgehen, das trotzdem von den üblichen Verdächtigen dieselben Hasstiraden kommen
werden, dawar war, istz und bkleibt unser Problem der _alkoholisierte, testosteronüberfüllte Jungmann_ ...


----------



## DarkScorpion (18. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> _alkoholisierte, testosteronüberfüllte Jungmann_ ...



Dem setze ich entgegen das Ultra Feministinnen auch nicht besser sind.

Aber um die Problematik auch für dich einfach verständlich zu machen.
Ja auch unter den deutschen Männern gibt es Arschlöcher, allerdings gibt es in einer Kultur wo die Frau, was mich eh wundert das du als Feministin darüber schweigst,  nichts wert ist wesentlich mehr solcher Arschlöcher. Und die will ich und sicherlich auch andere nicht unbedingt bei mir als GAST haben.


----------



## Verminaard (18. März 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> ....bei mir als GAST haben.



Sind doch keine Gaeste. Sind Nachbarn!
Den Unterschied musst noch lernen.
Ein Gast geht in absehbarer Zeit wieder 



Arnsberg: Mann getotet, "weil er ein Unglaubiger war" - DIE WELT

Ich find die Stellt vielsagend: 





> Denn Hinweise auf einen islamistischen Hintergrund oder Kontakte in diese Szene habe er bei den Ermittlungen nicht gefunden.


Zeitgleich ist jede Straftat gegen (vermeintlich) Fremde/Auslaender automatisch sofort ein rechter Terrorakt.


----------



## aloha84 (18. März 2016)

Zur "Lügenpresse" hat er auch was geschrieben. 
Medien: Die Lugenpresse | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. März 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Dem setze ich entgegen das Ultra Feministinnen auch nicht besser sind..


Es ist gar keine Wertung drin gewesen, man muss es hinnehmen, dass es alkoholisierte testosteronüberfüllte Jungmänner gibt.
Willst Du Alkohol verbieten, großflächig Antitestosterone ins Trinkwasser geben oder Schniedel abschneiden? Wir müssen
damit leben, es passiert doch kaum noch etwas. Es ist nur immer extrem absurd, wenn die eine Gruppe Jungmänner mit
dem Finger auf andere zeigt, anstatt erstmal selber an sich zu arbeiten.

Wieviele "Ultra Feministinnen" gibt es dagegen und warum sind die so? Verhältnis 1 zu 1000 und in der Regel sind es
traumatisierte vergewaltigte Frauen. Aber verhöhne sie nur weiter, anstatt das eigentliche Problem anzugehen, Denn
wenn die JUngmänner zumindest einseheh würden, dass ihre Taten keinesweg cool sind, wäre schon viel gewonnen



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> ...allerdings gibt es in einer Kultur ...


... in der Alkohol verboten ist naturgemäß weniger alkoholisierte , oder. Gleicht sich wieder aus das Spiel....


----------



## Woohoo (18. März 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Dem setze ich entgegen das *Ultra Feministinnen* auch nicht besser sind.



Sie sind Opfer und Produkt eines männlichen Herrschaftssystems.


----------



## DerLachs (18. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich find die Stellt vielsagend:
> Zeitgleich ist jede Straftat gegen (vermeintlich) Fremde/Auslaender automatisch sofort ein rechter Terrorakt.


Wer sagt das?


----------



## Verminaard (18. März 2016)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Wer sagt das?



Seit einiger Zeit die Medien.
Bekannteres Beispiel der fehlgeschlagene Handgranatenanschlag auf ein Fluechtlingsheim.

Wenn man sieht was hier einige User zusammenschreiben, ists auch nicht sehr viel besser.


----------



## DerLachs (18. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Seit einiger Zeit die Medien.
> Bekannteres Beispiel der fehlgeschlagene Handgranatenanschlag auf ein Fluechtlingsheim.
> 
> Wenn man sieht was hier einige User zusammenschreiben, ists auch nicht sehr viel besser.


Und was haben "die Medien" oder "einige User" jetzt mit der Aussage des Anklagevertreters zu tun? Mir erschließt sich der Zusammenhang nicht.


----------



## Verminaard (18. März 2016)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Und was haben "die Medien" oder "einige User" jetzt mit der Aussage des Anklagevertreters zu tun? Mir erschließt sich der Zusammenhang nicht.



Wart ich schreib wieder was und dann kannst mit was ganz anderem kommen.
Wieso stellst du deine Frage nicht gleich vernuenftig?
Ich habe mich auf diese Frage bezogen:


DerLachs schrieb:


> Wer sagt das?



Na ich geb dir noch mehr Stoff, bisschen anderes Thema:
Kommentar zu Fluchtlingen: Fluchtursache Bargeld - Politik - Stuttgarter Nachrichten


----------



## efdev (18. März 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Dem setze ich entgegen das Ultra Feministinnen auch nicht besser sind.



Die Chance das deine genannte Gruppe anderen Körperlich schadet ist glaube geringer als bei den alkoholisierten, testosteronüberfüllten Jungmännern


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2016)

Ist schwer zu sagen besonders ohne wirkliche Zeugen wer es war. Natürlich wird dem Strom auch was gekommen sein was man lieber nicht hätte aber auch mögliche Trittbrettfahrer aus heimischen Gefilden wird man dort finden


----------



## Sparanus (18. März 2016)

Der Kommentar von dem Richter sagt eigentlich nur, dass unsere Politiker lieber Öffentlichkeitswirksam als wirksam arbeiten. 

In aller Konsequenz heißt das für mich eigentlich, dass wir mehr Polizei brauchen weil die für Sicherheit sorgt ganz unabhängig davon wer die Bedrohung ist.


----------



## DarkScorpion (18. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist gar keine Wertung drin gewesen, man muss es hinnehmen, dass es alkoholisierte testosteronüberfüllte Jungmänner gibt.
> Willst Du Alkohol verbieten, großflächig Antitestosterone ins Trinkwasser geben oder Schniedel abschneiden? Wir müssen
> damit leben, es passiert doch kaum noch etwas. Es ist nur immer extrem absurd, wenn die eine Gruppe Jungmänner mit
> dem Finger auf andere zeigt, anstatt erstmal selber an sich zu arbeiten.
> ...


Zu deinen coolen Jungmännern. Komisch in meiner Vergangenheit waren es meist junge Personen mit Migrationshintergrund, welche sich mit ihren tollen Schlägereien gebrüstet haben. 

Und zum Thema Alkohol. 
Wir können ja gerne den Alkohol verbieten. Ach halt unter 16 Ist er ja schon verboten und trotzdem saufen 14 jährige mehr als ich. Also bringt ein Verbot auch nichts. Und ich habe von Kultur und nicht Religion gesprochen. Es gibt auch Kulturen mit christlicher Religion welche Frauenverachtend sind


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2016)

Dann geht das Geschrei aber auch wieder los wegen Überwachungs- oder Polizeistaat.


> dass unsere Politiker lieber Öffentlichkeitswirksam als wirksam arbeiten.


Tue nicht viel aber sprich viel drüber


----------



## Captn (18. März 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> In aller Konsequenz heißt das für mich eigentlich, dass wir mehr Polizei brauchen weil die für Sicherheit sorgt ganz unabhängig davon wer die Bedrohung ist.



Das kannst du aber vergessen. Da beschwert sich wieder nur einer, wenn er zurecht von der Polizei verkloppt wurde. Außerdem kostet es Zeit und Geld entsprechende Kräfte einzustellen. Haben wir beides bekanntlich nicht.


----------



## DerLachs (18. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wart ich schreib wieder was und dann kannst mit was ganz anderem kommen.
> Wieso stellst du deine Frage nicht gleich vernuenftig?


Meine Fragen waren doch vernünftig gestellt. Unvernünftig finde ich es hingegen, dass du die Aussagen eines Anklagevertreters zu einem Mordfall zitierst und dann versuchst, einen Bezug zu einem völlig anderen Fall, bei dem völlig andere Personengruppen etwas gesagt haben sollen, herzustellen versuchst. Es geht bei den Aussagen weder um das gleiche Thema noch geht um Aussagen von ein- und derselben Person. Das ist ziemlich plakativ und plump.


----------



## Captn (18. März 2016)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Meine Fragen waren doch vernünftig gestellt. Unvernünftig finde ich es hingegen, dass du die Aussagen eines Anklagevertreters zu einem Mordfall zitierst und dann versuchst, einen Bezug zu einem völlig anderen Fall, bei dem völlig andere Personengruppen etwas gesagt haben sollen, herzustellen versuchst. Es geht bei den Aussagen weder um das gleiche Thema noch geht um Aussagen von ein- und derselben Person. Das ist ziemlich plakativ und plump.


Es geht darum, dass plakativ mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird.


----------



## DerLachs (18. März 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass plakativ mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird.


Dann muss er aber schon eine Aussage, die "die Medien" oder "einige User" zu dem Fall getätigt haben, zitieren. Andernfalls ist das doch kein Beweis dafür, dass mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird. Wie gesagt: Zwei unterschiedliche Fälle, Aussagen von völlig verschiedenen Personen. 
 Davon mal abgesehen besteht bei dem Mörder der Verdacht, dass er psychisch gestört ist, weshalb sein Geständnis mit Vorsicht zu genießen ist. 



> Nach Angaben der Staatsanwaltschaft habe sich aber kein islamistischer  Hintergrund zu der Tat ergeben. Wahrscheinlicher ist, dass der  Angeklagte psychische Probleme hat. Die Verhandlung wurde heute  unterbrochen, da der 27-Jährige einen verwirrten Eindruck machte. Jetzt  soll ein psychiatrisches Gutachten seine Schuldfähigkeit klären.


Quelle: Gestandnis im Mordprozess | SAT.1 NRW - Die Infopage zur Sendung

Selbst einem Geständnis kann man heutzutage nicht mehr vertrauen.


----------



## Verminaard (18. März 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Es geht darum, dass plakativ mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird.



Das ist doch erstmal egal.

DerLachs will jetzt von mir das ich ihm ein oder mehrere Beispiele aufzeige, wo ein Anklagevertreter eine Straftat die gegen einen Auslaender veruebt wurde, als rechten Terrorakt betitelt.
So habe ich das nach seiner letzten Aussage verstanden.

Haette er gleich so hinschreiben koennen, aber ein 





DerLachs schrieb:


> Wer sagt das?


 sollte reichen um zu wissen was einer ueberhaupt meint.
Natuerlich ist aber die verschiedene Wertung nicht klar ersichtlich.

Vielleicht hab ich noch die Zeit und such solche Sachen raus, bin dann auf die Reaktion gespannt.


----------



## DerLachs (18. März 2016)

Brauchst du nicht raussuchen. Falls ein- und derselbe Anklagevertreter versucht, jede Straftat mit Ausländerfeindlichkeit in Verbindung zu bringen, obwohl es nicht eindeutig geklärt ist, bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. Nämlich, dass das Unsinn ist und mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird. 
Mir geht dieser Beißreflex "Natürlich war das wieder ein krimineller Flüchtling" von der einen Seite und "Natürlich versuchen die Nazis Flüchtlinge anzuzünden" von der anderen Seite ziemlich auf die Nerven. Solange keine eindeutigen Beweise vorliegen bzw. die Ermittlungen abgeschlossen sind, gilt man erstmal als unschuldig, egal wie viel dagegen spricht. Dieses Prinzip unseres Rechtsstaates sollten wir nie aufs Spiel setzen!


----------



## Woohoo (18. März 2016)

> „Ich habe ihn umgebracht, er war ein Ungläubiger“ – mit diesen Worten  gab er den Mord zu. Nach Angaben der Staatsanwaltschaft habe sich aber  kein islamistischer Hintergrund zu der Tat ergeben. Wahrscheinlicher  ist, dass der Angeklagte psychische Probleme hat.



Psychisches Problem oder anders ausgedrückt zu "extrem gläubig".


----------



## efdev (18. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Dann geht das Geschrei aber auch wieder los wegen Überwachungs- oder Polizeistaat.
> 
> Tue nicht viel aber sprich viel drüber



naja Überwachung muss nicht unbedingt mehr werden aber das unsere Polizei an allen Ecken und enden kaputt gespart wird fällt selbst mir auf, einem der denen so gut wie möglich aus dem Weg geht die Polizei ist einfach nicht wirklich Präsent was die Chance für Gelegenheitstäter schon erhöht würde ich sagen. 

Noch dazu werden die mit sinnloser Arbeit ohne ende Gefüttert, weil man jedem Dödel mit nem Gramm Gras oder sontigen Drogen hinterherrennen muss und das obwohl Verfahren bis zu einer gewissen Menge einfach Eingestellt werden (außer in Bayern aber die sind eh nicht ganz Sauber )


----------



## Verminaard (18. März 2016)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Brauchst du nicht raussuchen. Falls ein- und derselbe Anklagevertreter versucht, jede Straftat mit Ausländerfeindlichkeit in Verbindung zu bringen, obwohl es nicht eindeutig geklärt ist, bin ich ganz deiner Meinung. Nämlich, dass das Unsinn ist und mit zweierlei Maß gemessen wird.
> Mir geht dieser Beißreflex "Natürlich war das wieder ein krimineller Flüchtling" von der einen Seite und "Natürlich versuchen die Nazis Flüchtlinge anzuzünden" von der anderen Seite ziemlich auf die Nerven. *Solange keine eindeutigen Beweise vorliegen bzw. die Ermittlungen abgeschlossen sind, gilt man erstmal als unschuldig, egal wie viel dagegen spricht. Dieses Prinzip unseres Rechtsstaates sollten wir nie aufs Spiel setzen!*



Da liegen wir doch ziehmlich beisammen.
Genau diese Aussage wird halt immer wieder mit Fuessen getreten. Find ich absolut ********. Egal in welche Richtung.

Persoenlich gefuehlt wird aber ein rechter/fremdenfeindlicher Hintergrund bei Straftaten eher im Vorfeld behauptet. Dagegen haben halt viele Straftaten nichts mit dem Islam oder mit Fluechtlingen zu tun und werden als Einzelfaelle abgestempelt.
Vielleicht liegt es an der Berichterstattung, ich weis es nicht.
Ich glaube kaum das ich hier sehr viel andere Medien konsumiere. Lese eigentlich ziehmlich viel Querbeet ohne groß irgendwelche Wertungen.


----------



## DerLachs (18. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Na ich geb dir noch mehr Stoff, bisschen anderes Thema:
> Kommentar zu Fluchtlingen: Fluchtursache Bargeld - Politik - Stuttgarter Nachrichten


Um darauf noch kurz zurückzukommen: Mit Sachleistungen sind z.B. Gutscheine gemeint, oder? Ich hatte mal gelesen, dass das System mit den Gutscheinen u.a. zu (kosten)aufwändig für die Kommunen war.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (18. März 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Zu deinen coolen Jungmännern. ....


Lies es Dir einfach in Ruhe durch, es sind unglaublich viele stimmige Informationen eines Verfassungsrichters. 
Lies es einfach nur durch, und wirst auch laut lachen wegen vieler Runfumschläge und nebenbei ein wenig mehr verstehen
Kriminalitat: Unser Sexmob | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## efdev (18. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Persoenlich gefuehlt wird aber ein rechter/fremdenfeindlicher Hintergrund bei Straftaten eher im Vorfeld behauptet. Dagegen haben halt viele Straftaten nichts mit dem Islam oder mit Fluechtlingen zu tun und werden als Einzelfaelle abgestempelt.



Kommt auf die Tat an wenn jemand mit Absicht ein Flüchtlingsheim niederbrennt ist die Chance das es passiert ist weil ihm die Architektur nicht gefiel recht gering


----------



## Verminaard (18. März 2016)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Um darauf noch kurz zurückzukommen: Mit Sachleistungen sind z.B. Gutscheine gemeint, oder? Ich hatte mal gelesen, dass das System mit den Gutscheinen u.a. zu (kosten)aufwändig für die Kommunen war.



Kann mich auch an so eine Aussage erinnern.
Stellt sich die Frage was wirklich kostenaufwendiger waere.
Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das man durch Sachleistungen die Wirtschaftsfluechtlinge eher abschreckt und fernhaelt.
Jemand der wirklich Angst um Leib und Leben hat und vor Verfolgung flieht, dem ist das doch egal ob er Euro in die Hand gedrueckt bekommt, oder irgendein anderes Papier, welches er gegen Verpflegung, Kleidung, whatever tauschen kann.
Ich sehe da einen mehrfachen Effekt wo die moeglichen auftretenden Mehrkosten egalisiert werden.
Wirtschaftsfluechtlinge bleiben eher weg, mehr Kapazitaeten um denen zu Helfen die es wirklich noetig haben, weniger Verwaltungsaufwand notwendig, weniger Platzbedarf etc etc etc.

Ich persoenlich glaube noch immer das hier die Wirtschaft mit drinnensteckt in der Hoffnung auf zusaetzliche billige Arbeitskraefte und um den Mindestlohn zu umgehen/auszuhoehlen.



efdev schrieb:


> Kommt auf die Tat an wenn jemand mit Absicht ein  Flüchtlingsheim niederbrennt ist die Chance das es passiert ist weil ihm  die Architektur nicht gefiel recht gering
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Danke fuer den Kommentar, schoenes Beispiel 

Ich muss hier wieder mal das Handgranatenbeispiel bringen. Hies im Vorfeld breit es sei ein fremdenfeindlicher Hintergrund. Dabei waren es konkurierende Sicherheitsfirmen.
Andere Beispiele das Heime durch Bewohner bewusst/unbewusst angezuendet worden sind.
Selbst wenns ein offensichtlicher Fall ist, wo ein zukuenftiges, leerstehendes Fluechtlingsheim angezuendet wird, ist noch lange nicht bewiesen das es explizit aus Fremdenhass passiert ist.
Betrunkene, die sich selbst hochgeschaukelt haben, wo dann ein Brandsatz das Ergebniss totalen Bloedsinn ist.
Man koennte noch Faelle konstruieren.
Wie DerLachs aber schon geschrieben hat, ohne rechtsgueltiges Urteil.....
Mich stoert halt das jede Tat per se fremdenfeindlichen Hintergrund hat.
Selbst wenn die Taeter gefunden wurden, sinds auch erstmal Fremdenfeindliche, ohne sie wirklich zu kennen und die wahren Hintergruende rauszufinden.
Natuerlich ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit das sie fremdenfeindlich sind groesser, als wenn sie zufaelligerweise einen Brandsatz in ein Fluechtlingsheim packen.


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2016)

Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass die Leute kein Deutsch können. Drückst du ihnen einen Zettel in die Hand, wissen sie nichts damit anzufangen.
Du musst es ihnen erklären, übersetzen, mitgehen, das ist aufwändig. 
Geld in die Hand drücken ist da einfacher.


----------



## Verminaard (18. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass die Leute kein Deutsch können. Drückst du ihnen einen Zettel in die Hand, wissen sie nichts damit anzufangen.
> Du musst es ihnen erklären, übersetzen, mitgehen, das ist aufwändig.
> Geld in die Hand drücken ist da einfacher.



Dann druckt man die Zettel zweisprachig, Deutsch/Syrisch sollte reichen, wo ist das Problem?


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2016)

Aufwand.
Einige Syrer können kein arabisch, Syrisch als Sprache in dem Sinne gibt es sowieso nicht.


----------



## DerLachs (18. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Kann mich auch an so eine Aussage erinnern.
> Stellt sich die Frage was wirklich kostenaufwendiger waere.
> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das man durch Sachleistungen die Wirtschaftsfluechtlinge eher abschreckt und fernhaelt.
> Jemand der wirklich Angst um Leib und Leben hat und vor Verfolgung flieht, dem ist das doch egal ob er Euro in die Hand gedrueckt bekommt, oder irgendein anderes Papier, welches er gegen Verpflegung, Kleidung, whatever tauschen kann.
> ...


Ich denke, man kann nur schwer voraussagen, wer sich wirklich davon abschrecken lässt. In der Theorie klingt das ganz schlüssig, aber in der Praxis kaufen die Leute dann Wasser und holen sich über das Pfand Bargeld.   Und diejenigen, die nicht aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen nach Deutschland kommen, werden in ihrer Selbstbestimmung eingeschränkt. Das gefällt mir nicht wirklich, aber eine bessere Lösung kann ich spontan auch nicht anbieten...


----------



## Verminaard (18. März 2016)

Ja was sprechen die Syrer denn?
Wo ist das ein Aufwand etwas Mehrsprachig zu drucken?

Erzaehl mir bitte nicht das Menschen ihre Faehigkeiten komplett verloren haben, nachdem sie ueber die deutsche Grenze gekommen sind.
Die haben einen Weg von vielen hunderten Kilometer zurueckgelegt, und muessen in Deutschland fuer jeden Pups an die Hand genommen werden?
Die meisten von ihnen sind doch faehig ein Smartphone zu bedienen, dann koennte man es sinvoll einsetzen auch. Wenn nicht irgendwelche hilfreichen Apps daufer machen.
Abgesehen davon beissen sich solche Aussagen mit denen, das die Fluechtlinge in ihren Heimatlaendern ja sowieso einen gewissen Standard hatten und zivilisiert gelebt hatten.

Auf der einen Seite sind die nicht viel anderes als Europaer, kommen halt nur von etwas weiter suedlich, auf der anderen Seite sollen die Unfaehig sein ein Gutscheinsystem handeln zu koennen.




DerLachs schrieb:


> Ich denke, man kann nur schwer voraussagen, wer  sich wirklich davon abschrecken lässt. In der Theorie klingt das ganz  schlüssig, aber in der Praxis kaufen die Leute dann Wasser und holen  sich über das Pfand Bargeld.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Ein Handel mit Gutscheinen waer ja auch nicht auszuschliessen. 
Klar hat das System auch Schwachstellen.
Das Geld, welches sie bekommen dient doch fuer den taeglichen Unterhalt in Deutschland oder? Das mit der Selbstbestimmung ist so eine Sache. Eventuell aufsplitten, der ausbezahlte Bargeldbetrag sehr viel kleiner als jetzt, dafuer halt Sachgutscheine. Bleibt noch immer ein bisschen was, was man individuell verwenden kann.
Nur der finanzielle Anreiz nach Deutschland zu kommen muss drastisch reduziert werden.
Wuerde die tatsaechlingen Fluechtlinge ja trotzdem nicht abhalten nach Deutschland zu kommen. Haben ja hier Schutz und werden Versorgt, nur halt mit einem kleinen Mehraufwand.


----------



## Two-Face (18. März 2016)

Langenscheidt und einige Hilfsorganisationen, u.a. das RK, haben extra "Wörterbücher" mit Piktogrammen für die einfache, "sprachlose" Verständigung rausgegeben.
Die werden hauptsächlich in den Aufnahmelagern eingesetzt. Zwar recht zeitaufwändig, aber besser geht's eben nicht. 

Weiß nicht, ob sich das auch auf den Alltag anwenden lässt, irgendwann müssen die aber die hiesige Sprache lernen, die hier bleiben wollen.


DerLachs schrieb:


> Ich denke, man kann nur schwer voraussagen, wer sich wirklich davon abschrecken lässt. In der Theorie klingt das ganz schlüssig, aber in der Praxis kaufen die Leute dann Wasser und holen sich über das Pfand Bargeld.   Und diejenigen, die nicht aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen nach Deutschland kommen, werden in ihrer Selbstbestimmung eingeschränkt. Das gefällt mir nicht wirklich, aber eine bessere Lösung kann ich spontan auch nicht anbieten...


Man muss den Leuten irgendwie beibringen, mit Geld umgehen zu können.^^
Ich seh's auch bei uns dauernd, viele gehen 1 Mal die Woche einkaufen und holen sich entsprechend Vorräte, die über die Woche reichen.
Andere kaufen dasselbe aber fast nur für sich fast jeden Tag, vermutlich aus Befürchtung, es würde nicht reichen.

Die meisten von denen hatten schon in ihrer Heimat kaum Geld, also woher sollen sie auch wissen, was sie plötzlich mit so viel "Taschengeld" anfangen sollen?


----------



## DerLachs (18. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Persoenlich gefuehlt wird aber ein rechter/fremdenfeindlicher Hintergrund bei Straftaten eher im Vorfeld behauptet.* Dagegen haben halt viele Straftaten nichts mit dem Islam oder mit Fluechtlingen zu tun und werden als Einzelfaelle abgestempelt.*
> Vielleicht liegt es an der Berichterstattung, ich weis es nicht.
> Ich glaube kaum das ich hier sehr viel andere Medien konsumiere. Lese eigentlich ziehmlich viel Querbeet ohne groß irgendwelche Wertungen.


Naja, es wurde ja auch mal eine Zeit lang von den Medien behauptet, dass der Islam gemeingefährlich sei bzw. Straftaten von Moslems nicht mit aller Härte verfolgt bzw. geahndet werden.  Beispiele: Die „Bild“-Theorie vom „Islam-Rabatt“  — BILDblog
Die „Bild“-Theorie vom „Islam-Rabatt“ (2) — BILDblog
Mein persönlicher "Favorit" (ist aber auch schon sechs Jahre her): Macht der Islam Jugendliche gewalttatig? — BILDblog

Damals hat sich niemand über die "Lügenpresse" beschwert. 

@Two-Face
Ich glaube, relativ viele dieser Leute gehen sparsam mit dem Geld um und schicken die Ersparnisse in die Heimat bzw. versuchen, mit dem Geld den Rest der Familie nach Deutschland zu holen.


----------



## Dennisth (18. März 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Du findest, das ist viel und schafft einen unerwuenschten Anreiz zur Migration? Dann schau mal nach Daenemark - da sind die Leistungen fuer Fluechtlinge zwar gerade annaehernd halbiert worden, betragen aber immer noch ca. 800,- und damit ein Vielfaches dessen, was in Deutschland gezahlt wird. Was Daenemark in der Tat anders macht und wovon Deutschland lernen koennte, ist ein System, das foerdert und fordert. Quasi so wie Hartz IV hierzulande. Seltsamerweise wird Hartz IV fuer und von den Eingeborenen zwar verdammt, wuerde man es mit angezogenen Daumenschrauben aber gerne auf Fluechtlinge uebertragen.



Tja wenn ich mir den Bericht so anschaue liegt es vielleicht auch daran, dass die "Flüchtlinge" lieber nach hier kommen:
- In Dänemark bekommst du ca. 800,- Euro, ABER davon musst du selber Miete und co bezahlen. Also fällt da schon viel weg.
- Die MÜSSEN sich dort anpassen und zu Sprachkursen usw. gehen. Tun sie das nicht -> kein Geld mehr. 
- Es wird wahrscheinlich regelmäßig kontrolliert und wenn die "Fachkräfte" lieber die Ausbildung abbrechen, dann ist auch erstmal kein Geld mehr da. 

Was haben wir hier in Deutschland?
- Taschengeld, kostenlose Wohnung, Bildung usw. EGAL ob du dich integrieren willst oder nicht
- Gehst du nicht zu einem Sprachkurs, weil du keinen Bock hast, passiert genau 0. Keine Grenzen = Narrenfreiheit
- Kontrolle findet fast nie statt und wenn doch dann kann man ja Jahrelang klagen und der Staat bezahlt solange das "Verfahren" noch läuft 
- Abschiebungen finden fast nie statt und falls doch -> Beschweren, Untertauchen, neue Identität oder halt klagen inkl. Widerspruch einlegen




Threshold schrieb:


> Du darfst nicht vergessen, dass die Leute kein Deutsch können. Drückst du ihnen einen Zettel in die Hand, wissen sie nichts damit anzufangen.
> Du musst es ihnen erklären, übersetzen, mitgehen, das ist aufwändig.
> Geld in die Hand drücken ist da einfacher.



Langsam glaube ich echt die haben drüben das Beamen erfunden und testen es gerade massenhaft. 

Du willst uns doch nicht erzählen das diese "Flüchtlinge" nichts verstehen. Es gibt einen sehr großen Unterschied zwischen Verstehen wollen und Verstehen können. Wie sind die eigentlich bis nach Deutschland gekommen, wenn die nicht einmal einen Gutschein einlösen können? Soweit ich Erdkunde in Erinnerung habe ist Syrien weder in Europa noch ein Nachbarland von Deutschland... 

Die haben doch alle ihr tolles Smartphone, weil der Perso ja geklaut wurde, und es gibt für Android / iOS genug Apps die übersetzen können. Ja die gibt es auch offline. Es gibt nur folgende "Probleme":
- Die "Flüchtlinge" müssen halt mal was tun, aber wer sind wir das wir von diesen "Fachkräften" erwarten das die nach "Übersetzung" oder "translate" in ihrer Sprache im Appstore suchen müssen...
- Der Gutschein wird in Deutsch, Englisch und Arabisch gedruckt und fertig. Sorry aber das sind doch alles "Fachkräfte" und du meintest ja nett, dass die in Ihrem Land ja auch was getan haben und zivilisiert waren. Wenn die angeben nicht lesen / schreiben zu können -> beobachten ob die ein Smartphone besitzen. Wenn ja, was zu 99,99 % ja der Fall sein sollte, dann den Gutschein in die Hand drücken und fertig. Diese "Ich nix verstehen" / "Ich nix wissen" Masche kommt komischerweise immer dann, wenn es "unangenehm" wird.

Was den Quatsch mit der "Behinderung der Selbstbestimmung" angeht:
- Wer genau hat die denn GEZWUNGEN nach Deutschland zu kommen?
- Die werden dort in den Lagern versorgt und wenn die doch eh nicht lesen / schreiben können, dann brauchen die auch kein Geld. Ich gebe einem Kleinkind auch kein Smartphone wenn es nicht weiß was es ist. 

Denen Geld in die Hand drücken hat genau einen Effekt: Sie lernen, dass die Geld fürs rumsitzen bekommen und das es jeder bekommt. Ergo Smartphone raus -> Die "Brüder" angeschrieben das hier Geld verschenkt wird -> "Brüder" kommen -> Bei "Meinungsverschiedenheiten" wird auf "armer Flüchtling" gemacht -> Nix passiert -> Narrenfreiheit -> Chaos.


----------



## DerLachs (18. März 2016)

Dennisth schrieb:


> - Wer genau hat die denn GEZWUNGEN nach Deutschland zu kommen?


Krieg, Verfolgung, Hunger, Hoffnung auf ein besseres Leben etc.


----------



## Captn (18. März 2016)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Krieg, Hunger, Verfolgung, Hoffnung auf ein besseres Leben etc.


Nur ist Hunger kein Asylgrund...


----------



## DerLachs (18. März 2016)

Habe ich ja auch nie behauptet.


----------



## Verminaard (18. März 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Nur ist Hunger kein Asylgrund...



Wir muessen da schon bissi unterscheiden.
Zwischen Asylsuchende und Fluechtlinge gibts noch einen Unterschied.
Fluchtgruende hat DerLachs ohne Wertung aufgezaehlt.

Es liegt wie immer an der Politik/dem Staat/Behoerden die vorhandenen Gesetze sinnvoll umzusetzen.
Sollte das nicht gelingen, weil Gesetze zu komplex / kompliziert / nicht anwendbar sind, muss hier korrigiert werden.

Letzendlich werden die wirklich Schutzbeduerftigen und Suchenden am Meisten unter diesem ganzen Chaos leiden zu haben.


----------



## Captn (18. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Wir muessen da schon bissi unterscheiden.
> Zwischen Asylsuchende und Fluechtlinge gibts noch einen Unterschied.
> Fluchtgruende hat DerLachs ohne Wertung aufgezaehlt.
> 
> ...


Ja, eben. Das habe ich auch schon mehrfach erwähnt. Dadurch, dass eben nicht nur die, die als einzige wirklich Anspruch auf Asyl haben, aufgenommen werden und es schlichtweg zu viele sind, müssen gerade die leiden, die berechtigterweise Asyl beanspruchen wollen.


----------



## Two-Face (18. März 2016)

Was zum...

Sex-Website fur Fluchtlinge: Hier kann man auch als Deutscher noch was lernen - CHIP

Interessant auch die "Konstellation" auf den Bildern.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. März 2016)

AfD: Die FAKE-Patrioten!! │HEADLINEZ - YouTube
Wieder ein geniales Video von Rayk Anders.  
Schnappt euch Popcorn und einen Tisch, der stabil genug ist, um euren Kopf mehrmals aus Verzweiflung drauf zu waffeln.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (18. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Interessant auch die "Konstellation" auf den Bildern.


Ich frag mich wer das überhaupt erstellt hat.


xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Schnappt euch Popcorn und einen Tisch, der stabil genug ist, um euren Kopf mehrmals aus Verzweiflung drauf zu waffeln.


Aus Verzweiflung über den Quatsch den erzählt ?


----------



## Threshold (18. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Aus Verzweiflung über den Quatsch den erzählt ?



Na ja, wenn ich mir den Grundatzprogrammentwurf so anschaue, ist das nicht aus der Luft gegriffen, was er erzählt.


----------



## beren2707 (18. März 2016)

Gibt noch einige weitere Widersprüche in der "Mut zur Wahrheit"-Partei. Nach Köln hat sich die AfD ja als Beschützer der Frauen(rechte) aufgespielt und hier hingen in jedem Kaff gefühlt zehn Plakate mit "Die Würde der Frau ist unantastbar!". Gleichzeitig möchte man aber am liebsten den Abtreibungparagraphen abschaffen, weil damit ja Massenmord betrieben werde und Kinderarmut einhergehe, was auch mit dem christlichen Glauben unvereinbar sei. Wie war nochmal der Slogan, "Freiheit statt Bevormundung"? 

Setzt sich eigentlich irgendeiner der AfD-Anhänger auch mit den Inhalten (und Personen) der "Patriotischen Plattform" (fest verankert in der Neuen Rechten, sucht den Schulterschluss mit PEGIDA) und des "AK Christen" (primär religiöse Fundamentalisten, viele Evangelikale und Rechtskatholiken; drücken ihr religiös fundamentalistisches Weltbild unter dem säkularen Deckmäntelchen durch) auseinander?

Wer sich länger mit der AfD und vor allem den hinteren Reihen in der Partei beschäftigt, wird schnell feststellen, dass sie keineswegs Freiheit, Gerechtigkeit oder dergleichen herbeiführen, sondern allen anderen die eigene Weltsicht (die einzig richtige) aufzwingen möchte.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (18. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Aus Verzweiflung über den Quatsch den erzählt ?


Nein, aus Verzweiflung, dass wir hier den Untergang Deutschlands diskutieren.
Wir denken wirklich darüber nach, DIESE Partei zu wählen!
Wer jemanden kennt, der aus den 1940ern kommt, kann ihn ja mal fragen, was er von der AfD hält.
ICH sehe gewisse Ähnlichkeiten zu damals.

Eine Partei, die eine Krise ausnutzt und so Macht bekommt.
Die NSDAP nutzten den Antisemitismus und die Armut, welche durch die Weltwirtschaftskrise herrschte, um an die Macht zu kommen - die AfD nutzt die Flüchtlingskrise und die Angst vor Flüchtlingen ...


----------



## Woohoo (18. März 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Nein, aus Verzweiflung, dass wir hier den Untergang Deutschlands diskutieren.



Wenigstens wird der Untergang kein (welt-)kriegerischer Untergang sein.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (18. März 2016)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig möchte man aber am liebsten den Abtreibungparagraphen abschaffen, weil damit ja Massenmord betrieben werde und Kinderarmut einhergehe


Die AfD will Abtreibung, bei einem Verbrechen, bei medizinischen oder bei sozialen (drohende Verwahrlosung) weiterhin erlauben, aber wenn man eben nichts von Verhütung wissen will, ist man in gewisser Weise auch selbst Schuld.
Aber über diesen Punkt streitet man sich in der AfD allgemein. Und ich teile diesen Vorschlag von einigen AfD-Mitgliedern auch nicht.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Nein, aus Verzweiflung, dass wir hier den Untergang Deutschlands diskutieren....
> Wir denken wirklich darüber nach, DIESE Partei zu wählen!...


Ernsthaft ? Untergang Deutschlands ? Und ich dachte sowas hört man nur bei Verschwörungstheoretikern...


xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wer jemanden kennt, der aus den 1940ern kommt, kann ihn ja mal fragen, was er von der AfD hält. ...


Mein Großvater hat gesehen wie die Amerikaner Dresden bombardiert haben und wie die Russen in das Dorf einmarschiert sind.
Was das aber mit der AfD zu tuen hat, will ich jetzt aber gerne wissen...


xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> ICH sehe gewisse Ähnlichkeiten zu damals. ...


Dann würde ich mal die entsprechenden Geschichtsstunden wiederholen.
Es gibt überhaupt keine Ähnlichkeiten, heute gibt es eine ganz andere Situation. 



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Eine Partei, die eine Krise ausnutzt und so Macht bekommt.
> Die NSDAP nutzten den Antisemitismus und die Armut, welche durch die Weltwirtschaftskrise herrschte, um an die Macht zu kommen - die AfD nutzt die Flüchtlingskrise und die Angst vor Flüchtlingen ...


Die Grünen nutzten auch Fukushima und die Linken die Agenda 2010 von Schröder. Siehst du da auch gleich Ähnlichkeiten ?
Früher spielte noch viele andere Faktoren eine Rolle (unter anderem die Forderung nach der Revision des Ausgangs des 1. Weltkrieges)


----------



## Sparanus (18. März 2016)

Novo wenn man sucht wirst du in jeder Partei parallelen zur NSDAP finden.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2016)

Hatte letztens erst einen etwas längeren Bericht im TV gesehen und die AfD ist nicht wirklich weit von der braunen Ecke weg. Von 100 Punkten sind es vielleicht 5 die ich unterschreibe aber dann beginnt bei mir das Kopfschütteln mit den teils antiken Vorstellungen . Als Partei mit Macht untragbar aber als Messerstich in Merkels Rücken durchaus zu gebrauchen


----------



## Verminaard (18. März 2016)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Gleichzeitig möchte man aber am liebsten den Abtreibungparagraphen abschaffen, weil damit ja Massenmord betrieben werde und Kinderarmut einhergehe, was auch mit dem christlichen Glauben unvereinbar sei. Wie war nochmal der Slogan, "Freiheit statt Bevormundung"?



Waere interessant das nachzulesen. Wo hastn das so gelesen oder gehoert?

Naja die AfD hat so ein paar widerspruechliche Dinge. Da ist ein schwarzer in ihren Reihen, bestimmt ein Versehen, weil sind ja Nazis.
Dann haben die noch ne Lesbe fast in vordester Front.

Wahlpanne in Sachsen-Anhalt: AfD-Stimmen falscher Partei zugeordnet - FOCUS Online
Lass ich auch mal so ohne Wertung stehen.


----------



## Sparanus (18. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Als Partei mit Macht untragbar aber als Messerstich in Merkels Rücken durchaus zu gebrauchen


Und genau dafür brauchen wir sie jetzt. Mehr nicht.


----------



## JePe (18. März 2016)

Wie entstehen eigentlich Legenden?

Man behauptet einfach etwas. Immer und immer und immer wieder.



Dennisth schrieb:


> Tja wenn ich mir den Bericht so anschaue liegt es vielleicht auch daran, dass die "Flüchtlinge" lieber nach hier kommen:



Du sollst ihn Dir nicht "anschauen" (dafuer eignet sich der PLAYBOY besser) - Du sollst ihn lesen.



Dennisth schrieb:


> - In Dänemark bekommst du ca. 800,- Euro, ABER davon musst du selber Miete und co bezahlen. Also fällt da schon viel weg.



Aus dem Artikel:

"_Schon nach wenigen Wochen leben sie in Staedten wie Aarhus in einer durchorganisierten 37-Stunden-Woche aus Sprachkurs, Hausaufgaben und Praktikum. Die Kommune stattet die erste Wohnung mit Moebeln, meistens von Ikea, aus und gewährt Zuschuesse fuer die Miete._"

Merke: Verteilung der Fluechtlinge und tagesfuellende Integration anstatt Unterbringung in leerstehenden Turnhallen oder Kasernen, Zuschuss zur Miete der ausgestatteten Wohnung.



Dennisth schrieb:


> - Die MÜSSEN sich dort anpassen und zu Sprachkursen usw. gehen. Tun sie das nicht -> kein Geld mehr.



Aus dem Artikel:

"_Wenn ein Fluechtling einen Arbeitsplatz aufgibt oder ihm wegen eigenen Verschuldens gekuendigt wird, dann kuerzt die Kommune kurzerhand die Geldtransfers._"

Merke: Zugang zum Arbeitsmarkt, Kuerzungen (was nicht dasselbe ist wie "kein Geld mehr") bei schuldhaftem Arbeitsplatzverlust.



Dennisth schrieb:


> - Es wird wahrscheinlich regelmäßig kontrolliert und wenn die "Fachkräfte" lieber die Ausbildung abbrechen, dann ist auch erstmal kein Geld mehr da.



Wird es kontrolliert oder wird es "wahrscheinlich" kontrolliert?



Dennisth schrieb:


> - Taschengeld, kostenlose Wohnung, Bildung usw. EGAL ob du dich integrieren willst oder nicht



§ 8 AufenthG.



Dennisth schrieb:


> - Gehst du nicht zu einem Sprachkurs, weil du keinen Bock hast, passiert genau 0. Keine Grenzen = Narrenfreiheit



s. o.



Dennisth schrieb:


> - Abschiebungen finden fast nie statt und falls doch -> Beschweren, Untertauchen, neue Identität oder halt klagen inkl. Widerspruch einlegen



Zahl der Abschiebungen 2015 verdoppelt.

Aber hey. Wenigstens bringt so ein Feindbild Struktur in den Tag.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2016)

> Waere interessant das nachzulesen. Wo hastn das so gelesen oder gehoert?


Zb. hier und hier


----------



## Verminaard (18. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Zb. hier und hier



Die Dinger waren schon mal hier.
Lass ich auch erstmal unkommentiert, darueber wurde schon was geschrieben.
Bevor ich jetzt komplett ueber die AfD eine Wertung abgebe, warte ich mal deren entgueltiges Programm ab, welches sie noch vorstellen wollen.

Uebringends, Interpretationsspielraum ist bei jedem Parteiprogramm moeglich.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (18. März 2016)

Bei den Artikeln steht auch weiter unten, dass die Mitgliederbefragungen teilweise ganz andere Ergebnisse erbrachten als der Entwurf der jetzt in den Medien verbreitet wird.
Beispielsweise sind mehr als 50% für den Mindestlohn und gegen die Wehrpflicht.


----------



## Nightslaver (18. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist gar keine Wertung drin gewesen, man muss es hinnehmen, dass es alkoholisierte testosteronüberfüllte Jungmänner gibt.



Und aus welchen Kulturkreisen kommen diese "Jungmänner"?
Oft aus dem osteuropäisch / russischen Raum, oder aber dem arabischen, oder anatolisch-türkischen und sie mögen zwar inzwischen meist den deutschen Pass haben, aber sie sind oft in sozialen Umgebungen aufgewachsen, oder familären Verhältnissen die sehr patriarchalisch und wertekonservativ sind und in denen die Frau mehr gefügiges Objekt, oder leichtes Opfer ist als jemand der gleichgestellt ist und in der man meint sich sowas rausnehmen zu können.

Schon bei diesen Gruppen hat man es nicht geschaft diese Menschen in unsere "Wertegesellschaft" zu integrieren, oder aber die Konsequenz daraus zu ziehen und sie wieder dahin zurück zu schicken wo sie ihre Einstellung her haben.

Dazu gesellen sich nun /künftig noch "Flüchtlinge" wo es auch Gruppenteile gibt die ehnlich gepolt sind, grade aus dem zentralafrikanischen Bereich (Nigeria, Kongo, ect.) und Afghanistan, gibt es starke Tendenzen das die Männer nicht so emanzipiert sind und die Frau als gleichrangig ansehen.

Also ich frage mich, wie will man künftige Fehler dieser Art bei der Integration vermeiden, wo man sich schon in der Vergangenheit als unfähig erwiesen hat solche Einstellungen auszumerzen?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2016)

Es deckte sich aber mit dem Inhalt aus dem Bericht darum hatte ich es als Beispiele genommen. Was bei denen am Ende auf der Rechnung steht kann man wohl eh noch nicht absehen und wenn die was werden wollen müssen die Kompromisse schließen.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (18. März 2016)

Twitter

Und dann wundert man sich, dass die Leute eher die rechten Parteien wählen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (18. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Es deckte sich aber mit dem Inhalt aus dem Bericht darum hatte ich es als Beispiele genommen. Was bei denen am Ende auf der Rechnung steht kann man wohl eh noch nicht absehen und wenn die was werden wollen müssen die Kompromisse schließen.


Wenn 30% der Arbeiter in Sachsen-Anhalt sie gewählt haben, werden sie bestimmt nicht Arbeiterfeindliche Positionen beschließen. 
Die schießen sich doch nicht selber ins Knie.



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Twitter
> 
> Und dann wundert man sich, dass die Leute eher die rechten Parteien wählen.


Bei denen wundert mich irgendwie nichts mehr.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (18. März 2016)

Ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele das Programm von denen wirklich kennen oder nur nach deren Parolen gewählt hatten.


----------



## Verminaard (18. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Also ich frage mich, wie will man künftige Fehler dieser Art bei der Integration vermeiden, wo man sich schon in der Vergangenheit als unfähig erwiesen hat solche Einstellungen auszumerzen?



Beispiel Schweden, und ich glaube das Schweden ein durchaus besseres Integrationsprogramm hat.
Man hat doch das Ergebniss fast direkt vor der Nase.



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Twitter
> 
> Und dann wundert man sich, dass die Leute eher die rechten Parteien wählen.


Vielleicht haben die ja recht?
Sollten eventuell alle Deutschen aus Deutschland verschwinden.
Die Frage ist dann: wer bezahlt dann Alles?



Dr  Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich möchte nicht wissen wie viele das Programm von  denen wirklich kennen oder nur nach deren Parolen gewählt  hatten.


Ich moechte da nur an die FDP erinnern wo sie so stark gewesen ist.  Mehr Brutto vom Netto war deren Leitspruch.
Gabs genug Zipfel die gemeint haben, das gilt auch fuer kleine Einkommen.
Und  ich mag auch glauben, das es Waehler gegeben hat, die urspruenglich die  AfD waehlen wollten, aber keine "Nazis" sein wollten, weil man ja da  automatisch Nazi ist.
Wurde ja von vielen Seiten so suggeriert.
Parolen und Waehlerbeeinflussung funktioniert leider. Auch von allen Seiten.


----------



## Woohoo (18. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Mehr Brutto vom Netto war deren Leitspruch.



Das haben sie doch bestimmt geschafft. 



SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Twitter
> 
> Und dann wundert man sich, dass die Leute eher die rechten Parteien wählen.



Deutschland ist einfach ein sehr schlechtes Land. Überall sonst sind mehr als 1 Millionen arme Menschen willkommen nur hier nicht.


----------



## beren2707 (18. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Waere interessant das nachzulesen. Wo hastn das so gelesen oder gehoert?
> 
> Naja die AfD hat so ein paar widerspruechliche Dinge. Da ist ein schwarzer in ihren Reihen, bestimmt ein Versehen, weil sind ja Nazis.
> Dann haben die noch ne Lesbe fast in vordester Front..


Ich habe es in einer Veranstaltung so aus dem Mund von Frau von Storch und Herrn Dr. Fiechtner vernommen. Ich kenne die AfD und deren Personal sehr gut. 
Wie schon oft gesagt: Die Partei ist komplett uneinheitlich, sowohl in den Vorständen, den Strukturen der einzelnen Landesverbände als auch in der Basis. Dort trifft man auf alles mögliche, z. B. auf bürgerlich Konservative, auf Liberale, auf ex-SPDler und ex-Grüne etc. Aber auch auf christliche Fundamentalisten, Rassisten, Reichsbürger, Alt-Maoisten etc. pp. Alles im persönlichen Gespräch bereits dabei gewesen. Ein Gewurschtel aus allerlei Gegensätzen, die nur schwer zueinander finden können. Daran liegt es auch, dass die Partei nach wie vor kein fertiges Parteiprogramm hat - man ist sich in vielen Punkten einfach nicht einig und die altbekannten "Flügel" wollen ihre Steckenpferde durchprügeln.

P. S. Habe mal die Beiträge zum Tod unseres Ex-Außenministers entfernt, der gehört nun wirklich nicht hier her.


----------



## Verminaard (19. März 2016)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Ich habe es in einer Veranstaltung so aus dem Mund von Frau von Storch und Herrn Dr. Fiechtner vernommen. Ich kenne die AfD und deren Personal sehr gut.
> Wie schon oft gesagt: Die Partei ist komplett uneinheitlich, sowohl in den Vorständen, den Strukturen der einzelnen Landesverbände als auch in der Basis. Dort trifft man auf alles mögliche, z. B. auf bürgerlich Konservative, auf Liberale, auf ex-SPDler und ex-Grüne etc. Aber auch auf christliche Fundamentalisten, Rassisten, Reichsbürger, Alt-Maoisten etc. pp. Alles im persönlichen Gespräch bereits dabei gewesen. Ein Gewurschtel aus allerlei Gegensätzen, die nur schwer zueinander finden können. Daran liegt es auch, dass die Partei nach wie vor kein fertiges Parteiprogramm hat - man ist sich in vielen Punkten einfach nicht einig und die altbekannten "Flügel" wollen ihre Steckenpferde durchprügeln.



Endlich mal ein Beitrag der von dem Einheits-AfD-ist-boese-weil-rechts-und-Nazis abweicht. 
Danke dafuer!
Aber nicht das du jetzt glaubst ich bin großer Sympathisant dieser Partei 

Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das sich hier alles Moegliche an Menschen zusammengefunden hat die mit der Regierungsarbeit und auch mit der Oppostitonsarbeit einfach unzufrieden waren.
Wer weis was sich jeder Einzelne von dieser Alternative fuer Deutschland erwartet oder vorstellt.

Auf der anderen Seite, wie will man geschlossen Protest ausdruecken? Viele kleine Parteien? Die gehen unter. Gewinner: Altparteien.
Genauso verhaelt es sich doch mit dem Waehlen. Will ich das mein Protest auch halbwegs Erfolg hat, muss ich den Weg gehen der auch gehoert wird.
Werden viele kleine Parteien gewaehlt, ziehen die wahrscheinlich nie in einen Landtag, wenn doch bleiben die bei knapp 5%, werden dann kaum fuer Voll genommen.
Markier ich meinen Wahlzettel ungueltig und gibt es viele ungueltige Stimmen, wird es kurz nach der Wahl erwaehnt, aber die Reaktion darauf? 
Was bleibt denn da großartig? Ich habe hier noch keine vernuenftige Alternative gelesen.
Es wurde oft gesagt, das man Protest ausdruecken soll aber blos die AfD nicht waehlen soll. 
Ja wie soll man es sonst machen, damit dieser Protest auch Nachhaltig ist?
Ich wuerd auch lieber Die Partei mit 25% und mehr sehen. Dafuer ist sie zu unbekannt und gibt noch genug Menschen die sich straeuben eine Satirepartei zu waehlen. Haben wohl Angst das wir dann gar keine Regierung haben.
Dann lieber was altbewaehrtes oder radikales 

Diese ewigen Dagegenschreier sollten einmal ein kleines Stueck weiter denken und vielleicht mal um die Ecke.

Selbst wenn die AfD eine Regierungsbeteiligung haette. Was wuerde denn großartig passieren?
Glaubt denn einer von euch ernsthaft, die wuerden einen ihrer Punkte wirklich durchbringen?
Schwerwiegende veraenderungen muessen noch immer durch den Bundesrat, wenn das nicht schon im Vorfeld abgewuergt wird.
Die Altparteien wuerden ja kaum irgendwas zustimmen was nicht von ihnen kommt und was nicht ihnen zu einem Vorteil verhilft.
Bin mal gespannt wann die ganzen Buerger mal draufkommen das Politik gemacht wird, aber das der Buerger hier der Letzte ist, auf den Ruecksicht genommen wird.
Da sind alle Altparteien gleich. Ausnahmslos. Naja die Linke vielleicht nicht ganz. 

Hat man ja die Tage schoen gesehen. Vor der Wahl Sigmar Gabriel noch von einem Solidarpaket gelabert und gefordert.
Die Linken wollten das auf den Weg bringen.
Abgestimmt wurde drueber: CDSU: nein, SPD: nein, Gruene: enthalten. Linke: dafuer

Irgendwie sehr zynisch. Anstatt mal auf die Altparteien und deren Politik zu achten bzw diese mal zu hinterfragen, wird auf den geschimpft der die Altparteien vielleicht ein bisschen zum Einlenken oder Umdenken bringen koennte.
Eine kleine Hoffnung hab ich ja noch.
Das sich die SPD aufspaltet und die Splittergruppe davon sich wieder auf die wahren Aufgaben einer Sozialpartei besinnt.
Solange Gabriel und sein Gefolge da herrschen, ist es nur eine weitere Wirtschaftsmarionettenpartei.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. März 2016)

beren2707 schrieb:


> .... christliche Fundamentalisten, Rassisten, Reichsbürger, ....


Wie hält man es auf solchen Veranstaltungen aus? Ich hoffe, Du wurdest gut bezahlt ...


----------



## efdev (19. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie hält man es auf solchen Veranstaltungen aus? Ich hoffe, Du wurdest gut bezahlt ...



Über 2/3 kann man ganz gut Lachen  ist also bestimmt ganz Amüsant


----------



## Sparanus (19. März 2016)

Man bleibt drinnen, weil draußen Leute wie du warten, die jeden mit einer Faust nach oben und einem kämpferischen "Rotfront"  begrüßen wollen. 

Kurz:
Du bist schlicht unreflektiert.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Über 2/3 kann man ganz gut Lachen  ist also bestimmt ganz Amüsant


Fremdschämen und Verzweifeln über Grenzdebilitäten erzeugen bei mir weniger ein Lachen. 
Was solls, schauen wir uns an, wie sie sich in den nächsten Monaten selber zerlegen werden


----------



## beren2707 (19. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich kann mir gut vorstellen, das sich hier  alles Moegliche an Menschen zusammengefunden hat die mit der  Regierungsarbeit und auch mit der Oppostitonsarbeit einfach unzufrieden  waren.
> Wer weis was sich jeder Einzelne von dieser Alternative fuer Deutschland erwartet oder vorstellt.


Das muss man unterstreichen. Deswegen verfehlen auch alle plumpen Dämonisierungen ihr Ziel, weil sie die Mitglieder und Anhänger eher zusammenschweißen und radikalisieren - logisch, denn wenn man oft genug aus Teilen der Gesellschaft ausgeschlossen wird, nimmt man eine Trotzhaltung ein und identifiziert sich mit seinem Umfeld nur noch stärker. Das "Wir gegen die"-Gefühl. 

Sagen wir es mal so: Es gibt mMn nicht *die* AfD, dafür setzt sie sich aus zu vielen komplett unterschiedlichen (politischen wie gesellschaftlichen) Richtungen zusammen; leider besteht seit Anfang letzten Jahres die Tendenz zur steten Annäherung an ein gewisses Feld, auch wenn es Gegenbewegungen gibt, wenn auch seit Spaltung der Partei in deutlich reduziertem Rahmen. Es gab und gibt aber auch weiterhin wirklich überzeugte und langjährig politikerfahrene Persönlichkeiten ohne krude Ansichten und mit dem Bestreben, konstruktive und differenzierte Lösungen anzubieten. Diese waren und sind keineswegs immer in der Mehrheit (v. a. auf der Entscheidungsebene) und auch auf den ersten Blick "seriöse" Erscheinungen hatten in Detailfragen zumindest zweifelhafte Ansichten. Von den Totalausfällen wie Frohnmaier etc. rede ich da noch gar nicht.

Jedoch muss ich wirklich gestehen, dass ich nach derlei Veranstaltungen und allerlei Gesprächen mit Anwesenden, bspw. über die Zionistische Weltverschwörung, Chemtrails, die Rückführung der verlorenen Ostgebiete "heim ins Reich", und vielerlei anwesenden Gruppierungen (gemäßigte(re) und radikal(st)e PEGIDA-Anhänger, windige Geschäftsleute (denen die FDP zu liberal und zu wenig lobbyistisch war), Mitglieder der Identitären Bewegung etc.), die zum Teil keine Mitglieder waren, aber eben "Freunde und Förderer", bei der Rückfahrt vor Wut und Entsetzen fast ins Lenkrad beißen musste.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Man bleibt drinnen, weil draußen Leute wie du  warten, die jeden mit einer Faust nach oben und einem kämpferischen  "Rotfront"  begrüßen wollen.


Tja. Es wäre sicherlich für den einen oder anderen heilsam gewesen, wenn er so wie ich dann von eben jenen Verteidigern von Freiheit, Demokratie und Vorurteilsfreiheit als "dreckige Nazisau" bezeichnet wird und Sprechchöre mit "Deutschland verrecke!" einen willkommen heißen. Nicht schön und ein Teil des Problems, weswegen sich die AfD legitimiert sieht.


----------



## Verminaard (19. März 2016)

Die Motiavation des Daemonisierens der Altparteien sollte eigentlich Jedem klar sein.
Wahlkampf und Schiss vor Verlusten.
Das die Medien querbeet hier aber so mitspielen finde ich bisschen verstoerend.
Bei vielen anderen Problemen wird auf Aufklaerung gesetzt. Nur hier setzt man sich nicht wirklich mit der AfD auseinander.
Das bei den Befuerwortern eine Trotzreaktion stattfindet ist auch nicht unlogisch.
Ich kann mir auch einen Zulauf auch Aufgrund dieses Verhaltens vorstellen.



beren2707 schrieb:


> Tja. Es wäre sicherlich für den einen oder anderen heilsam gewesen, wenn er so wie ich dann von eben jenen Verteidigern von Freiheit, Demokratie und Vorurteilsfreiheit als "dreckige Nazisau" bezeichnet wird und Sprechchöre mit "Deutschland verrecke!" einen willkommen heißen. Nicht schön und ein Teil des Problems, weswegen sich die AfD legitimiert sieht.



Es ist halt salonfaehiger in Deutschland "Deutschland verrecke!" zu bruellen statt "ich bin stolz darauf was Deutschland leistet" oder "stolz Deutscher zu sein".

Was ich mich so frage: was wollen die Menschen die "Deutschland verrecke" als Motto haben ueberhaupt in Deutschland? Waeren die nicht woanders besser aufgehoben?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. März 2016)

Wir haben erlebt, wozu der fanatische Deutsche fähig ist. Solche Bilder will hier niemand mehr haben:
http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-vGZZEaJDAHQ/UyYHMuRPKdI/AAAAAAAAIz4/T_5qTukilxg/s1600/Berlin+in+1945.jpg

Es formiert sich eine neue Welle des Stumpfsinns, des abgrenzenden Nationalismus, des Rassismus, des Chauvinismus.
Das brauchen wir nicht mehr, diese Tendenzen können verrecken.

Berens, wenn Du schon so offen über die AfD redest, würde mich interressieren, was Du Dir von der AfD erhoffst?
Welche positiven Veränderungsmöglichkeiten siehst Du?


----------



## Nightslaver (19. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir haben erlebt, *wozu der fanatische Deutsche fähig ist*. Solche Bilder will hier niemand mehr haben:
> http://4.bp.blogspot.com/-vGZZEaJDAHQ/UyYHMuRPKdI/AAAAAAAAIz4/T_5qTukilxg/s1600/Berlin+in+1945.jpg



Wir haben erlebt wozu *fanatische Franzosen* fähig sind. Solche Bilder will hier niemand mehr haben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Durch französische Artillerie zerstörte Ortschaft im ersten Weltkrieg)

Wir haben erlebt wozu *fanatische Briten* fähig sind. Solche Bilder will hier niemand mehr haben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Durch Bomben zerstörte Kölner Wohngebiete im zweiten Weltkrieg)




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Um die burische Heimwehr zum Aufgeben zu zwingen, internierte die  englische Expeditionsarmee 100.000 zivile Geiseln, vorzugsweise Frauen  und Kinder der einheimischen Soldaten, in so genannten „concentration  camps“.)

Wir haben erlebt wozu* fanatische Russen* fähig sind. Solche Bilder will hier niemand mehr mehr haben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Ergebnisse stalinistischer Säuberungen)

Wir haben erlebt wozu* fanatische Amerikaner* fähig sind. Solche Bilder will hier niemand mehr haben:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



(Hiroshima nach Atombombenabwurf 1945)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. März 2016)

Und in all diesen Ländern macht man sich bei wieder aufkommendem Nationalismus Sorgen. 
Darum brauchen wir ihn hier genauso wenig, wie es die Russen benötigen oder die Franzosen.

Da sind wir uns völlig einig, Gestalten können wir aber nur hier im Land. Ich kämpfe gegen 
Stumpfsinn in Deutschland, französische Freunde kämpfen gegen Stumpfsinn in Frankreich.
LePen mir ihrer Front National ist auch nicht zu verharmlosen.


----------



## Sparanus (19. März 2016)

Das da oben waren aber bis auf Stalin gewählte und nicht faschistische Regierungen...


----------



## Nightslaver (19. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Da sind wir uns völlig einig, Gestalten können wir aber nur hier im Land. *Ich kämpfe gegen
> Stumpfsinn in Deutschland*, französische Freunde kämpfen gegen Stumpfsinn in Frankreich.
> LePen mir ihrer Front National ist auch nicht zu verharmlosen.



Nein du befeuerst das Ganze nur noch mit weiterem Stumpfsinn und Populismus. Wer die Tendenzen bekämpfen will erreicht das nur mit sozial gerechter Politik und einem offenen Umgang mit den Menschen, eben das was über Jahre nicht stattgefunden hat.
Alles andere stärkt Rechtspopulismus nur noch.
Oder glaubst du wirklich indem du AfD und Konsorten lächerlich machst überzeugst du irgend jemanden davon das diese Partein unwählbar sind und das die sozialen Probleme der Menschen davon verschwinden?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> ....Oder glaubst du wirklich indem du AfD und Konsorten lächerlich machst ....


Das machen sie von ganz alleine. Wie lange wird dieser bunt zusammen gewürfelte Haufen politische Realitäten überstehen?
Der typische Wähler der AfD ist ein Nichtwähler. Den an die Urne zu binden wird schwer, das verläuft sich wieder, keine Sorge.
Und bis dahin werden die gröbsten Verfehlungen von Mitgliedern weiterhin öffentlich dargelegt. Sie ziehen sich damit selber
ins Lächerliche.


----------



## DarkScorpion (19. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das machen sie von ganz alleine. Wie lange wird dieser bunt zusammen gewürfelte Haufen politische Realitäten überstehen?
> Der typische Wähler der AfD ist ein Nichtwähler. Den an die Urne zu binden wird schwer, das verläuft sich wieder, keine Sorge.
> Und bis dahin werden die gröbsten Verfehlungen von Mitgliedern weiterhin öffentlich dargelegt. Sie ziehen sich damit selber
> ins Lächerliche.


Das Selbe hat man auch über die Grünen und die Linke gesagt. Und welche Partei spielt politisch keine Rolle mehr? Genau die FDP ist weg. Das hat vor 20 Jahren auch keiner vorhergesehen. 

Aber wenn deine Glaskugel so gut ist dann verrätst du mir bestimmt die Lottozahlen für heute Abend und den Kurs der Puma Aktien in einem Jahr oder?


----------



## Nightslaver (19. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das machen sie von ganz alleine. Wie lange wird dieser bunt zusammen gewürfelte Haufen politische Realitäten überstehen?
> Der typische Wähler der AfD ist ein Nichtwähler. Den an die Urne zu binden wird schwer, das verläuft sich wieder, keine Sorge.
> Und bis dahin werden die gröbsten Verfehlungen von Mitgliedern weiterhin öffentlich dargelegt. Sie ziehen sich damit selber
> ins Lächerliche.



Ach und warum glaubst du dann musst du dich darüber noch lustig machen wen sie sich selbst lächerlich machen und zerlegen? Was glaubst du damit zu bekämpfen, oder zu erreichen?
Das die Leute nicht wählen? Die Protestwähler die Augen aufmachen?
Das einzige was du damit erreichst ist das was beren schon geschrieben hat das du diese Leute noch zusammenschweißt.

Am Ende also eine zimlich sinnlose Veranstaltung was du hier als "Kampf" bezeichnest.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...Das einzige was du damit erreichst ist das was beren schon geschrieben hat das du diese Leute noch zusammenschweißt.....


Um die Parteimitglieder ist es eh geschehen. Da ist, Einzelfälle natürlich ausgenommen, Hopfen und Mals verloren.
Aber potenziellen Wählern kann man nahelegen, dieses absurde Kaspertheater nicht auch noch mit Wahlstimmen
zu unterstützen.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Um die Parteimitglieder ist es eh geschehen. Da ist, Einzelfälle natürlich ausgenommen, Hopfen und Mals verloren.
> Aber potenziellen Wählern kann man nahelegen, dieses absurde Kaspertheater nicht auch noch mit Wahlstimmer
> zu unterstützen.



Ach und womit, indem man ihnen nahe legt das sie andere Kasperköpfe und Populisten der Altparteien wählen weil man ihnen keinen vernünftige argumentative Alternative bieten kann? Sehr aussichtsreich...
Populismus mit Populismus bekämpfen.  
Solange sich die Politik nicht ändert wird man auch deren Wähler und potenziell interessierte auf keinen anderen Kurs bekommen!


----------



## ifrflyer (19. März 2016)

Was hat solch ein Thread in einem Computer-Forum verloren?
Gibt es nicht schon genug Hass auf dieser Welt?
Warum kann man nicht jeden auf seine Art glücklich werden lassen?
Wie in einer Gladiatoren-Arena! 
PCGH, das ist ein ablolutes no-go!


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das machen sie von ganz alleine. Wie lange wird dieser bunt zusammen gewürfelte Haufen politische Realitäten überstehen?


Aber genau Leute wie du fordern, dass die gesamte Gesellschaft bunt gemischt ist.
Wenn die AfD dann selbst Mitglieder aus allen Schichten hat ist es  trotzdem schlecht ?



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Um die Parteimitglieder ist es eh geschehen. Da ist, Einzelfälle natürlich ausgenommen, Hopfen und Mals verloren.
> Aber potenziellen Wählern kann man nahelegen, dieses absurde Kaspertheater nicht auch noch mit Wahlstimmen
> zu unterstützen.


Das gleiche kann man über alle Parteien in Deutschland sagen.
Oder nenne mir einfach mal eine Alternative zur AfD.


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Aber genau Leute wie du fordern, dass die gesamte Gesellschaft bunt gemischt ist.
> Wenn die AfD dann selbst Mitglieder aus allen Schichten hat ist es  trotzdem schlecht ?



Ja, weil die alle mit nur einem Thema geködert wurden sind.
Wäre ich arbeitslos oder gering Verdiener, würde ich einen riesen Bogen um diese Partei machen, denn die will mir auch noch das letzte Hemd rauben.
Genauso würde ich einen riesen Bogen um die Partei machen, wenn ich eine Frau wäre, denn die will mich hintern Herd parken und mir das Recht nehmen, über meinen Körper selbst zu entscheiden.
Und was soll der Quatsch mit den freien Waffen kaufen? Ich will hier keine Zustände haben wie in den USA, wo jemand abgeknallt wird, nur weil er ein Kapuzernshirt trägt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wäre ich arbeitslos oder gering Verdiener, würde ich einen riesen Bogen um diese Partei machen, denn die will mir auch noch das letzte Hemd rauben.


Da steht noch nichts fest. Für wie dumm hälst du die eigentlich ? Die machen doch garantiert keine Politik gegen ihre eigenen Wähler, wie die SPD.


Threshold schrieb:


> Genauso würde ich einen riesen Bogen um die Partei machen, wenn ich eine Frau wäre, denn die will mich hintern Herd parken und mir das Recht nehmen, über meinen Körper selbst zu entscheiden.


Wo steht denn das bitte ?


----------



## Iconoclast (19. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Um die Parteimitglieder ist es eh geschehen. Da ist, Einzelfälle natürlich ausgenommen, Hopfen und Mals verloren.
> Aber potenziellen Wählern kann man nahelegen, dieses absurde Kaspertheater nicht auch noch mit Wahlstimmen
> zu unterstützen.



 Mit deiner Art erreichst du aber genau das Gegenteil. Auch wenn das vielleicht zu hoch für dich ist, versuch es wenigstens zu verstehen.


Btw:




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Ohne Worte. Die Linken sind echt durch inner Birne.


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Da steht noch nichts fest. Für wie dumm hälst du die eigentlich ? Die machen doch garantiert keine Politik gegen ihre eigenen Wähler, wie die SPD.



Weißt du das?



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wo steht denn das bitte ?



Im Grundsatzprogrammentwurf.
Das Recht auf Abtreibung soll abgeschafft werden.


----------



## Captn (19. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weißt du das?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Da steht aber nicht, dass die "Alte" hinterm Herd zu stehen hat. Ist sowieso blöd, wenn sie nicht ordentlich kochen kann :p.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> ....Und was soll der Quatsch ...


Der ganze bisherige Entwurf ist nur ein großer Haufen Quatsch:
AfD-Parteiprogramm: Mehr Polizei, mehr Waffen | ZEIT ONLINE

Das ist feinste Satire, aber kein ernsthaftes Parteiprogramm


----------



## Nightslaver (19. März 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Btw:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sie haben doch recht, die *deutsche *Politik ist das Problem.


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Da steht aber nicht, dass die "Alte" hinterm Herd zu stehen hat. Ist sowieso blöd, wenn sie nicht ordentlich kochen kann :p.



Das suggeriert alleine das Abschaffen des Abtreibungsparagraphen. Die Frau darf also nicht mehr selbst über sich entscheiden, das übernehmen andere.
Der Weg zum Herd ist da nicht weit, denn der Weg zu Kindern ist ja schon bestimmt.

Und wieso die Partei erneuerbare Energien ablehnt ist mir auch schleierhaft. 
Aber so ist das eben, da hocken eine Menge Klimawandelleugner drin, die den Unternehmen hörig sind und alles für die tun.
Erinnert an CDU Leute, denen die CDU zu umweltfreundlich geworden ist.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sie haben doch recht, die *deutsche *Politik ist das Problem.


Vielleicht meinen sie sich auch selber.



Threshold schrieb:


> Das suggeriert alleine das Abschaffen des Abtreibungsparagraphen. Die Frau darf also nicht mehr selbst über sich entscheiden, das übernehmen andere.
> Der Weg zum Herd ist da nicht weit, denn der Weg zu Kindern ist ja schon bestimmt.


Da steht nichts von der Abschaffung des Abtreibungsparagraphen. 




> Und wieso die Partei erneuerbare Energien ablehnt ist mir auch schleierhaft.
> Aber so ist das eben, da hocken eine Menge Klimawandelleugner drin, die den Unternehmen hörig sind und alles für die tun.
> Erinnert an CDU Leute, denen die CDU zu umweltfreundlich geworden ist.


Sie setzt sich für mehr Forschung beim Thema Fusionstechnologie und auch bei der Suche nach anderen neuen Energiequellen ein, weil Deutschland hierbei eine wirtschaftlich profitable Vorreiterrolle einnehmen sollte.


----------



## Captn (19. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das suggeriert alleine das Abschaffen des Abtreibungsparagraphen. Die Frau darf also nicht mehr selbst über sich entscheiden, das übernehmen andere.
> Der Weg zum Herd ist da nicht weit, denn der Weg zu Kindern ist ja schon bestimmt.
> 
> Und wieso die Partei erneuerbare Energien ablehnt ist mir auch schleierhaft.
> ...



Meine Mutter hat es als Selbstständige auch hinbekommen wenige Wochen direkt nach meiner Geburt und der meines Bruders wieder zu arbeiten. Also zieht das Argument bei mir sowieso nicht.

Und was der Schwachsinn mit den erneuerbaren Energien soll, muss mir auch mal einer erklären. Zig Staaten bauen weiterhin AKWe, nur Deutschland darf das nicht. Wir investieren lieber viel Geld in etwas, dass uns ohnehin nichts bringt.

Kohlekraftwerke schließen, AKWe hinstellen. Dann müsste man nur noch den Müll *nicht* in Gorleben, sondern in Bayern unterbringen und gut ist. Das das damals sogar Merkel abgesegnet hat, wundert mich kein Stück (obwohl selbst nichthheimische Experten bessere Standorte benannt haben)...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das suggeriert alleine das Abschaffen des Abtreibungsparagraphen. ..


Der Entwurf ist doch von vorne bis hinten lächerlich. Alte Gartenzwerge leben in ihrem Angstgebäude und wollen ihre letzten Prunde behalten. Es geht gegen Frauen, gegen Nichtchristen, gegen Kinder, gegen Arme und Behinderte sowie gegen Wissenschaft und Künste. Es ist ein Angriff auf unsere freie Gesellschaft. Und diesen Angriff werden wir parieren, indem wir die AfD immer und überall schonungslos auf dem blosstellen, was sie ist: Ein Haufen Menschenfeinde



CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Und was der Schwachsinn mit den  erneuerbaren Energien soll, muss mir auch mal einer erklären.


Unabhängigkeit von endlichen Energieträgern. Das war doch jetzt nicht so schwer. Da kann man nicht selber drauf kommen?

Kernkraft, soso, Du willst also unseren 80 GW Spitzenbedarf an Strom, sowie den gesamten Energiebedarf. der ungefähr
dreimal so hoch ist, durch Kernkraftwerke decken? Das bedeudet  ungefähr den Bau von dreihundertfünfzig großen AKW, 

Bei einer Gesamtfläche von 350.000 km² würde wir alle 1000km² ein Kernkraftwerk benötigen. Abstand von Kernkraftwerk
zu Kernkraftwerk als 30km. Viel Spaß beim Genehmigungsverfahren, Du wirst kein einzigen zugelassen bekommen. Alleine
schon wegen des horrenden Kühlwasserverbrauches geht das kaum, weil der Wirkungsgrad von Kernkraftwerken so grottig
ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Entwurf ist doch von vorne bis hinten lächerlich. Alte Gartenzwerge leben in ihrem Angstgebäude und wollen ihre letzten Prunde behalten. Es geht gegen Frauen, gegen Nichtchristen, gegen Kinder, gegen Arme und Behinderte sowie gegen Wissenschaft und Künste. Es ist ein Angriff auf unsere freie Gesellschaft. Und diesen Angriff werden wir parieren, indem wir die AfD immer und überall schonungslos auf dem blosstellen, was sie ist: Ein Haufen Menschenfeinde



Die aktuelle Politik ist von vorne bis hinten lächerlich. Alte Gartenzwerge leben in ihrem Angstgebäube und wollen ihre letzten Prunde behalten. Es geht gegen sozial schwache Menschen, Arbeitslose, gegen legale Migration, gegen Kinder, Renter, kranke Menschen und gegen den sozialen Frieden. Es ist ein Angriff auf die soziale Marktwirtschaft und soziale Gerechtigkeit. Und diesen Angriff werden wir parieren, indem wir die CDU/CSU, SPD, FDP und Grüne  immer und überall schonungslos blosstellen, für das was sie sind: Ein Haufen Menschenfeinde.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und diesen Angriff werden wir parieren, indem wir die AfD immer und überall schonungslos auf dem blosstellen, was sie ist: Ein Haufen Menschenfeinde


Deine Beiträge klingen so als müsstest du gegen Assad oder sonst wen kämpfen...

Übrigens in der DDR waren die Geburtenraten auch höher als in der BRD und trotzdem gingen alle Frauen (im Gegensatz zur BRD) arbeiten.


----------



## DarkScorpion (19. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Der Entwurf ist doch von vorne bis hinten lächerlich. Alte Gartenzwerge leben in ihrem Angstgebäude und wollen ihre letzten Prunde behalten. Es geht gegen Frauen, gegen Nichtchristen, gegen Kinder, gegen Arme und Behinderte sowie gegen Wissenschaft und Künste. Es ist ein Angriff auf unsere freie Gesellschaft. Und diesen Angriff werden wir parieren, indem wir die AfD immer und überall schonungslos auf dem blosstellen, was sie ist: Ein Haufen Menschenfeinde



Und so lange in meinen Adern noch ein Tropfen Blut ist werde ich das Linke Pack und die Grünen Ökos schonungslos blosstellen, was sie sind: Träumer und Menschenfeinde da sie die Industrie zerstören wollen. Ohne Industrie geringerer Wohlstand-> geringere Lebenserwartung-> höhere Morbiditätsrate.


----------



## Iconoclast (19. März 2016)

Fanatismus halt.  Anders sind die Beiträge nicht zu erklären.


----------



## efdev (19. März 2016)

Hat schon wer die Links zur Mitgliederbefragung verlinkt? 

Teil 1 
Teil 2


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Da steht nichts von der Abschaffung des Abtreibungsparagraphen.



Na ja, was besagt denn der Text, wenn man das mal sacken lässt?



> Jeder Mensch besitzt in seiner unantastbaren Würde von der Zeugung bis zum natürlichen
> Tod ein Grundrecht auf Leben. Dieses Recht zu schützen und zu fördern ist eine
> unabdingbare Pflicht von Staat und Gesellschaft. Die Alternative für Deutschland tritt als
> Rechtsstaatspartei mit christlichem Menschenbild für die Achtung der Grundrechte des
> ...





Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Sie setzt sich für mehr Forschung beim Thema Fusionstechnologie und auch bei der Suche nach anderen neuen Energiequellen ein, weil Deutschland hierbei eine wirtschaftlich profitable Vorreiterrolle einnehmen sollte.



Der von Menschen gemachte Klimawandel wird abgelehnt. CO2 Emissionen werden nicht mehr kontrolliert.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Übrigens in der DDR waren die Geburtenraten auch höher als in der BRD und trotzdem gingen alle Frauen (im Gegensatz zur BRD) arbeiten.



In der DDR gas es auch ein Recht auf Arbeit. Wie produktiv die DDR war, konnte man dann sehen, als die Läden alle dicht gemacht wurden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. März 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Träumer und Menschenfeinde da sie die Industrie zerstören wollen..


Du glaubst so etwas?  Warum stehen wir heute so gut da? Konsequenter Umweltschutz und sparsamer Umgang mit Ressourcen ist genau unser Wettbewerbsvorteil.
 Die letzten, die sinnvolle und langfristig ausgerichtete Wirtschaftsförderung für zukunftsträchtige Industrien forcieren sind? Na, wer? Genau, die Grünen. Du wirst 
das in Deinem blinden ablehnendem deutschfeindlichem Hass aber nicht verstehen, das steht zumindest zu befürchten.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> In der DDR gas es auch ein Recht auf Arbeit. Wie produktiv die DDR war, konnte man dann sehen, als die Läden alle dicht gemacht wurden.


Das lag aber auch am Sozialismus und der Planwirtschaft.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2016)

ifrflyer schrieb:


> Was hat solch ein Thread in einem Computer-Forum verloren?
> Gibt es nicht schon genug Hass auf dieser Welt?
> Warum kann man nicht jeden auf seine Art glücklich werden lassen?
> Wie in einer Gladiatoren-Arena!
> PCGH, das ist ein ablolutes no-go!


Nein es ist kein no Go und dieser Bereich ist wie man lesen kann Gott und die Welt. Die Welt dreht sich eben nicht nur um den PC oder Games sondern auch um Teile des real Life wobei Blick über den Tellerrand niemanden schadet.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. März 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Träumer und Menschenfeinde da sie die Industrie zerstören wollen.



Hahaha, genau, die Industrie / Wirtschaft ist es doch momentan die fleißig daran arbeitet unsere soziale Gesellschaft zu zerstören, in ihrer grenzlosen Gier nach immer mehr "Gewinnoptimierung". 
Den hey, wir verbrauchen enorm viel Strom, wen wir den bezahlen sollen wie alle anderen gehen Arbeitsplätze verloren! Darum muss die Allgemeinheit uns subventionieren! 1% Steuern sind genug, warum sollte man angemessene Steuern zahlen? Ich erbe ein großes Unternehmen, warum sollte ich dafür angemessene Erbschaftssteuer zahlen?
usw.
20.000 Lobbyisten die alleine in Brüssel täglich ein und aus gehen sagen schon alles dazu...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du glaubst so etwas?  Warum stehen wir heute so gut da? Konsequenter Umweltschutz und sparsamer Umgang mit Ressourcen ist genau unser Wettbewerbsvorteil.
> Die letzten, die sinnvolle und langfristig ausgerichtete Wirtschaftsförderung für zukunftsträchtige Industrien forcieren sind? Na, wer? Genau, die Grünen.


Unsere Ressourcen ? Wir haben in Deutschland GAR KEINE Rohstoffe, wir müssen alles importieren. Und deshalb muss auch die Industrie gefördert werden und es muss mehr in Innovationen gesteckt werden.
Deshalb darf man die Atomforschung bei der Fusionstechnologie nicht China überlassen.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du wirst das in Deinem blinden ablehnendem deutschfeindlichem Hass aber nicht verstehen, das steht zumindest zu befürchten.


Redest du gerade über die Grünen ?


----------



## Captn (19. März 2016)

Der Vergleich zur DDR hinkt aber. Man hat damals noch junge Familien recht ordentlich unterstützt. Das ist heute quasi ein NoGo. Deshalb brauchen wir jetzt unbedingt ganz doll viele Fachkräfte, nur halt nicht aus Deutschland .


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. März 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Der Vergleich zur DDR hinkt aber. Man hat damals noch junge Familien recht ordentlich unterstützt. Das ist heute quasi ein NoGo. Deshalb brauchen wir jetzt unbedingt ganz doll viele Fachkräfte.


Genau das fordert die AfD schon seitdem sie gegründet wurde. Aber dafür wird sie als rassistisch und frauenfeindlich und ewiggestrig verunglimpft.

Die "Fachkräfte" haben durchschnittlich dreimal so viele Kinder pro Frau wie in Deutschland (gemessen an der Statistik ihrer Heimatländer).
Da freuen sich die Lobbyisten und der Staat wenn die alle möglichst billig arbeiten gehen werden und schön Steuern zahlen.


----------



## Ich 15 (19. März 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Und welche Partei spielt politisch keine Rolle mehr? Genau die FDP ist weg.


Die FDP ist wieder da und wird 2017 in den Bundestag einziehen 


Hier ein interessanter Artikel über die Fehler in Umgang mit AfD

Jetzt sitzt die AfD im vierten ostdeutschen Landtag, diesmal mit 24  Prozent. Zeit, mit sieben falschen Ratschlägen aufzuräumen, die Ihnen  immer wieder begegnen werden – und die AfD doch nur stärker machen.

Die 7 Punkte:

1.         Trugschluss: Wer AfD-Politikern  nicht die Hand gibt,  stärkt die Demokratie
2.         Trugschluss: Wenn sich nur  alle Demokraten verbünden, geht es der AfD schon an den Kragen
3.         Trugschluss: Wären die Nichtwähler auch diesmal zu Hause geblieben,  stünde es besser um unser Land
4.         Trugschluss: Wer die AfD-Anhänger immerzu als Idioten und Nazis bezeichnet, hilft, sie zu entlarven
5.         Trugschluss: Wenn wir nur  abwarten, zerlegt sich die AfD  schon von selbst
6.         Trugschluss: Sobald wir aufhören, uns über die AfD zu empören, haben wir uns an ihre Parolen gewöhnt
7.         Trugschluss: Jetzt mal ehrlich, am  Erfolg der AfD sind aber wirklich  die anderen schuld!

btw: Es gibt eine neue Umfrage zur Stimmung in Brandenburg. Wenn heute Landtagswahlen wären, würde die AfD dort 19% bekommen. Berücksichtigt man nun die chronische Unterbewertung der Institute(siehe Umfragen vs Ergebnis der letzten 3 Landtagswahlen)  steht auch dort die AfD bei über 20%.


----------



## DarkScorpion (19. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> . Du wirst
> das in Deinem blinden ablehnendem deutschfeindlichem Hass aber nicht verstehen, das steht zumindest zu befürchten.


 Das nimmst du ganz schnell zurück. Ich liebe meine Heimat. Deswegen will ich sie ja schützen. Aber nicht um jeden Preis.


----------



## Iconoclast (19. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du glaubst so etwas?  Warum stehen wir heute so gut da? Konsequenter Umweltschutz und sparsamer Umgang mit Ressourcen ist genau unser Wettbewerbsvorteil.
> Die letzten, die sinnvolle und langfristig ausgerichtete Wirtschaftsförderung für zukunftsträchtige Industrien forcieren sind? Na, wer? Genau, die Grünen.





Kann dir da mal ein Buch empfehlen: FOCUS-Online-Leser zu "Grune Lugen": "Wer okologisch handelt, ist doch eine Spassbremse" - FOCUS Online bzw. kannst auch gleich kaufen: Grune Lugen: Nichts fur die Umwelt, alles furs Geschaft - wie Politik und Wirtschaft die Welt zugrunde richten: Amazon.de: Friedrich Schmidt-Bleek: Bucher



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Das nimmst du ganz schnell zurück. Ich liebe meine Heimat. Deswegen will ich sie ja schützen. Aber nicht um jeden Preis.



Du liebst deine Heimat? Nazi!


----------



## Verminaard (19. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und was soll der Quatsch mit den freien Waffen kaufen? Ich will hier  keine Zustände haben wie in den USA, wo jemand abgeknallt wird, nur weil  er ein Kapuzernshirt trägt.



Hoer bitte mit so einem Quatsch auf.
Selbst in dem tollen Zeit  Artikel steht das so nicht drinnen. Doch die Ueberschrift in dick und  groß. Aber wo mehr Text ist steht nur drinnen das die AfD gegen die  Verschaerfung des Waffengesetztes ist.
Deutschland hat schon eins der strengsten Waffengesetze ueberhaupt.

Die restlichen Punkte sehen aehnlich auch.

Und du erdreistest dich zu behaupten das die AfD auf billigste Weise Waehler gelockt hat? 
Du springst ja selbst nur auf irgendwas an, egal obs stimmt oder nicht.



Threshold schrieb:


> Und wieso die Partei erneuerbare Energien ablehnt ist mir auch schleierhaft.
> Aber so ist das eben, da hocken eine Menge Klimawandelleugner drin, die den Unternehmen hörig sind und alles für die tun.
> Erinnert an CDU Leute, denen die CDU zu umweltfreundlich geworden ist.



Schau dir doch die Energiewende mal genauer an.
Ein Punkt  darunter. Energiekonzerne muessen AKW's in Bereitschaft halten, was  unmengen an Geld kostet, obwohl sie diese abbauen wollen, nur weil die  Umstellung aufgrund fehlender Speichermoeglichkeiten nicht funktioniert.
Was soll der Mist mit den Klimawandelleugner? Seit wieviel Jahren wird immer wieder das uebelste Szenario heraufbeschworen? 
Ja  der Mensch beeinflusst das Klima. Genauso stimmt es aber auch das sich  das Klima selbst veraendert. Wir haben noch gar nicht begriffen wie  schwer die Eingriffe des Menschen sind. Das sie sich nicht positiv  auswirken steht ausser Frage. Die Frage ist, ist es wirklich so schlimm  wie es dargestellt wird? Wenn ja, wieso wird beim Benzin die Oekosteuer  nicht direkt fuer den Umweltschutz verwendet. Wieso sind nicht schon laengst die Polkappen geschmolzen?
Da gibt es noch unzaehlige Fragen.


----------



## DoZ987 (19. März 2016)

Wehm wunders was die BRD treibt sie ist schließlich ne Firma kein staat sucht mal bei upik.de nach der nummer 341611478 dann findet ihr es


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ein Punkt  darunter. Energiekonzerne muessen AKW's in Bereitschaft halten, was  unmengen an Geld kostet, obwohl sie diese abbauen wollen, nur weil die  Umstellung aufgrund fehlender Speichermoeglichkeiten nicht funktioniert.
> Was soll der Mist mit den Klimawandelleugner? Seit wieviel Jahren wird immer wieder das uebelste Szenario heraufbeschworen?
> Ja  der Mensch beeinflusst das Klima. Genauso stimmt es aber auch das sich  das Klima selbst veraendert. Wir haben noch gar nicht begriffen wie  schwer die Eingriffe des Menschen sind. Das sie sich nicht positiv  auswirken steht ausser Frage. Die Frage ist, ist es wirklich so schlimm  wie es dargestellt wird? Wenn ja, wieso wird beim Benzin die Oekosteuer  nicht direkt fuer den Umweltschutz verwendet. Wieso sind nicht schon laengst die Polkappen geschmolzen?
> Da gibt es noch unzaehlige Fragen.



Die Energiekonzerne wollen die Atomkraftwerke abbauen?
Guter Witz. 
Die wollen, dass die Dinger bis zur Explosion weiter laufen.
Abgesehen davon, wollen die Konzerne eher die Atomkraftwerke an den Staat abstoßen, denn dann kann der sich mit dem Abbau und der Endlagerung herumschlagen -- auf Kosten der Steuerzahler -- wo die Inbetriebnahme der Dinger ja schon Milliarden für den Steuerzahler gekostet hat.

Diesen Winter gab es schon wieder keinen Schnee. Ist das jetzt schon Klima oder noch Wetter?


----------



## Seeefe (19. März 2016)

DoZ987 schrieb:


> Wehm wunders was die BRD treibt sie ist schließlich ne Firma kein staat sucht mal bei upik.de nach der nummer 341611478 dann findet ihr es



genau.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woohoo (19. März 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> genau.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Schon ganz gut hilft aber leider nicht gegen Chemtrails! Aber such nach 555-Nase dann wird dir gehofen.


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Schon ganz gut hilft aber leider nicht gegen Chemtrails! Aber such nach 555 Nase dann wird dir gehofen.



Du musst daran glauben. 
Einfach Tick Tacks essen und den Placebo für dich nutzen und glauben, dass die gegen alles helfen und dann helfen die auch.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. März 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Das nimmst du ganz schnell zurück. Ich liebe meine Heimat. Deswegen will ich sie ja schützen. Aber nicht um jeden Preis.


Jemand der seine Heimat wirklich liebt, will auch keinen Krieg ,denn der gefährdet und zerstört die Heimat nur.
Ein wahrer Patriot will daher Frieden für seine Heimat.


----------



## Verminaard (19. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die Energiekonzerne wollen die Atomkraftwerke abbauen?
> Guter Witz.
> Die wollen, dass die Dinger bis zur Explosion weiter laufen.
> Abgesehen davon, wollen die Konzerne eher die Atomkraftwerke an den  Staat abstoßen, denn dann kann der sich mit dem Abbau und der  Endlagerung herumschlagen -- auf Kosten der Steuerzahler -- wo die  Inbetriebnahme der Dinger ja schon Milliarden für den Steuerzahler  gekostet hat.
> ...



Sind die Vorreiter der Energiepolitik noch zu retten?

Ich hab das mit den Atomkraftwerken wohl bisschen durcheinandergebracht.
Lies den Artikel bevor du dich so koestlich amuesierst.


> Es gehört zu den  Absurditäten der Energiewende, dass nicht einmal mehr  supermoderne  GuD-Gaskraftwerke mit einem Wirkungsgrad von 60% rentabel  sind. Nicht umsonst  machen die Energieversorger Milliardenverluste und  haben die Stilllegung von über  50 modernen Anlagen beantragt, die aber  die Politik verweigert, weil sie bei  Windstille und Dunkelheit  gebraucht werden, um den Blackout zu verhindern. Etwa  70% des Stromes  wird derzeit in Deutschland aus Braunkohle gemacht. Sie ist am   billigsten und behauptet sich daher am Markt. Wen wundert es da noch,  dass  Deutschland seit der Energiewende alle selbstgesteckten Ziele der   CO²-Einsparung reißt.


Atomkraftwerke werden auch nicht aktuell zurueckgebaut.

Stellungnahme hierzu mal bitte.
Mit Linksautonomen: Claudia Roth auf Abwegen – Bayernkurier


----------



## efdev (19. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Jemand der seine Heimat wirklich liebt, will auch keinen Krieg ,denn der gefährdet und zerstört die Heimat nur.
> Ein wahrer Patriot will daher Frieden für seine Heimat.



Ganz ehrlich mir ist Patriotismus einfach Fremd mir ist dieses Land an sich völlig egal was mich interessiert sind die Menschen und nicht die Grenzen die irgendwann mal gezogen wurden


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Stellungnahme hierzu mal bitte.
> Mit Linksautonomen: Claudia Roth auf Abwegen – Bayernkurier


Da die AfD 2017 stärkste Oppositionspartei im Bundestag wird, hat sie dann auch das Recht den Bundestagsvizepräsidenten zu stellen. Dann ist wenigstens Claudia Roth die anscheinend einen Schulterschluss mit Linksautonomen nicht ausschließt nicht mehr Bundestagsvizepräsidentin.



efdev schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich mir ist Patriotismus einfach Fremd mir ist dieses Land an sich völlig egal was mich interessiert sind die Menschen und nicht die Grenzen die irgendwann mal gezogen wurden


Das ist deine Sache. Niemand ist gezwungen Patriot zu sein.
Aber wer seine Heimat verachtet, sollte sie lieber verlassen.

Die Grenzen in Europa sind meist ethnische und kulturelle Grenzen, im Gegensatz zu den wirrkürlich gezogenen Grenzen im Orient und Afrika.


----------



## Iconoclast (19. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich mir ist Patriotismus einfach Fremd mir ist dieses Land an sich völlig egal was mich interessiert sind die Menschen und nicht die Grenzen die irgendwann mal gezogen wurden



Und mit der Einstellung schickst du jedes Land baden, Glückwunsch. Grenzen haben ihre Gründe. Eine einheitliche, bunte Welt hat noch niemals funktioniert und wird auch niemals funktionieren.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Jemand der seine Heimat wirklich liebt, will auch keinen Krieg ,denn der gefährdet und zerstört die Heimat nur.
> Ein wahrer Patriot will daher Frieden für seine Heimat.


Würde hier kaum noch auffallen da 2 x ausgeplündert bzw. Unmengen an historischem und kulturellem Zeugs zerbomt, geklaut und was noch alles. Wer seine Heimat liebt wird aber eher zur Verteidigung greifen also damit doch einen Krieg in Kauf nehmen.
Patriot -> Vaterlandsliebe -> Nationalstolz, das ist ziemlich dünnes Eis für Deutschland


----------



## Verminaard (19. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Patriot -> Vaterlandsliebe -> Nationalstolz, das ist ziemlich dünnes Eis für Deutschland



Weil es seit dem Ende des zweiten Weltkriegs permanent eingebleut wird, das das boese und schlimm ist.
Wo das blos wirklich her kommt und welche Motivation dahintersteckt?


----------



## DarkScorpion (19. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Jemand der seine Heimat wirklich liebt, will auch keinen Krieg ,denn der gefährdet und zerstört die Heimat nur.
> Ein wahrer Patriot will daher Frieden für seine Heimat.


Wo habe ich nach Krieg geschrien


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. März 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Wo habe ich nach Krieg geschrien


Der Beitrag von mir sollte eine Bestätigung deiner Aussage sein.
War also an den "interessierten user" gerichtet.


----------



## Seeefe (19. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Weil es seit dem Ende des zweiten Weltkriegs permanent eingebleut wird, das das boese und schlimm ist.
> Wo das blos wirklich her kommt und welche Motivation dahintersteckt?



Dich scheint das ja echt zu belasten. Soll jetzt kein persönlicher Angriff sein, keineswegs. 

Diese Jahr werden wieder zig tausende Deutsche Fahnen in den Straßen bei uns wehen, wenn die Nationalmannschaft in Frankreich spielt. Aber das ist für einige hier bestimmt wieder was komplett anderes. 

Häng dir doch unsere Fahne vor die Haustür, das steht dir doch vollkommen frei. 

Ich bin auch Stolz in Deutschland leben zu können, für mich das beste Land auf der Welt. auch mit all seinen Fehlern. Nationalstolz kann man sowieso nicht definieren. Für den einen ist es die Fahne vor der Haustür, für den anderen sein Pass in der Tasche.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. März 2016)

Viele Deutsche sind nur zur WM oder EM Patrioten, aber danach spürt man wieder nichts von Nationalstolz. 
Aber jeder definiert seinen Nationalstolz anders das ist schon richtig.


----------



## Verminaard (19. März 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Häng dir doch unsere Fahne vor die Haustür, das steht dir doch vollkommen frei.



Wieso sollt ich das?
Wenn kommt eine rot–silber–rot Flagge dahin!




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sieht man aber hier in NRW glaub ich nicht ganz so gern. Muesst ich mal austesten


----------



## Woohoo (19. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Viele Deutsche sind nur zur WM oder EM Patrioten, aber danach spürt man wieder nichts von Nationalstolz.
> Aber jeder definiert seinen Nationalstolz anders das ist schon richtig.



Das ist kein Nationalstolz sondern Event Theater.


----------



## Two-Face (19. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Viele Deutsche sind nur zur WM oder EM Patrioten, aber danach spürt man wieder nichts von Nationalstolz.
> Aber jeder definiert seinen Nationalstolz anders das ist schon richtig.


Nationalstolz?
Hab ich nicht.
Geb' ich offen zu und ist mir auch egal.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Das ist kein Nationalstolz sondern Event Theater.


Das mein ich ja.
Entweder man ist stolz oder eben nicht, aber dann soll man auch nicht so ein Theater zum Fußball abziehen.


----------



## Seeefe (19. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Das ist kein Nationalstolz sondern Event Theater.



Da würde dir ein amerikanischer Eishockeyfan aber was anderes erzählen. Vor allem wurde der Sport nicht selten dazu missbraucht, Nationalstolz in der Bevölkerung zu wecken/erhöhen etc. 

Nationalstolz, Patriotismus, Vaterlandsliebe kann alle möglichen Formen annehmen.


----------



## Woohoo (19. März 2016)

Nationalstolz ist ein Begriff der dazu einlädt falsch verstanden zu werden weil man ihn schwer definieren kann. Und ich würde von mir auch nicht behaupten diese Eigenschaft zu haben. Man sollte einfach ein freundliches nützliches Mitglied der Gesellschaft sein um den tollen Staat zu erhalten und voranzubringen. Amen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Viele Deutsche sind nur zur WM oder EM Patrioten, aber danach spürt man wieder nichts von Nationalstolz.
> Aber jeder definiert seinen Nationalstolz anders das ist schon richtig.


Was hat das Hupfdohlen Ballett mit Stolz zu tun? Wenn müssten alle Spieler nicht aus Deutschland kommen und auch nur in deutschen Vereinen spielen bei einer Nationalelf? ( Kommentar ist nicht nötig ich mag die Sportart nicht )


Two-Face schrieb:


> Nationalstolz?
> Hab ich nicht.
> Geb' ich offen zu und ist mir auch egal.


Damit habe ich auch nicht viel am Hut und bei einem Krieg wo ich zur Waffe greifen müsste könnte tatsächlich so manche Patrone ins eigene Lager gehen
Wenn überhaupt gäbe es höchstes ein wenig Tradition als gebürtiger Bayer ->   "It's nice to be a Preiss, but it's higher to be a Bayer!"


----------



## Two-Face (19. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Damit habe ich auch nicht viel am Hut und bei einem Krieg wo ich zur Waffe greifen müsste könnte tatsächlich so manche Patrone ins eigene Lager gehen
> Wenn überhaupt gäbe es höchstes ein wenig Tradition als gebürtiger Bayer ->   "It's nice to be a Preiss, but it's higher to be a Bayer!"


Stimmt, die bayerischen Biersorten haben den geringsten Glyphosatanteil, darauf kann man stolz sein.


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Viele Deutsche sind nur zur WM oder EM Patrioten, aber danach spürt man wieder nichts von Nationalstolz.
> Aber jeder definiert seinen Nationalstolz anders das ist schon richtig.



Worauf soll ich denn stolz sein?
Dass mein Land Waffen in Krisengebiete liefert?
Dass mein Land Großkonzerne sponsert und ihnen Steuergeschenke macht?

Ich mag ein Land, das demokratische Strukturen hat, das Gleichberechtigung unterstützt, das Meinungsfreiheit garantiert und dass niemand bevorzugt wird.
Mir ist es dabei egal, welche Farben die Landesflagge dabei hat oder wo es liegt -- bevorzugt natürlich im warmen Gefilden.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. März 2016)

Rechtspopulismus: AfD forever? | ZEIT ONLINE
Die Zeit hat anscheinend ihren Umgang mit der AfD verändert.


----------



## Nightslaver (19. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Rechtspopulismus: AfD forever? | ZEIT ONLINE
> Die Zeit hat anscheinend ihren Umgang mit der AfD verändert.



Auch hier wieder nur angeschnitten, aber keiner "traut" sich mal zu überlegen warum die alten Parteien die letzten Jahre so massiv an Zuspruch verloren haben... Warum liegt die SPD den nur noch bei um die 20%? Warum ist die CDU von einst so starken in 40iger Prozenten auf um die 30% gerutscht? Warum ist die FDP heute nahe der Bedeutungslosigkeit?

Warum findet der Wähler scheinbar keinen Zuspruch mehr an der Politik der etablierten deutschen Parteien? Ehnliche Themen mögen da sicher ein Grund sein, wie im Artikel angesprochen, aber das alleine erklärt mitnichten völlig warum CDU/CSU, SPD und FDP so massiv an Wählern verlieren.
Und da sollte die Presse mal ansetzen statt sich darauf zu versteifen warum die AfD als Protestpartei und Partei der Konservativen, auch ohne Flüchtlinge, nicht so bald wieder verschwinden wird und unwählbar ist.
Aber hey, noch ist die AfD ja nicht abgegrast genug als das die Presse sich nicht wie eine Horde Hyänen vereint auf jede Nachricht stürzen müsste die man über die AfD nur bringen könnte und wen der Tag mal kommt, nun dann gibt es sicher andere weltpolitische Themen die man aufgreifen kann und reißerisch auseinander nehmen wird, ohne sich mit dem Verfall deutscher Parteien und deren Selbstverblendung (wir haben nichts falsch gemacht und sind trotz teils massiver Stimmverluste Sieger), beschäftigen zu müssen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2016)

Ist das ein Wunder wenn quasi alle Wahlversprechen ein Versprecher waren, der kleine arme Steuerzahler zählt bei den Bonzen nicht. Merkel zeigt ja auch nach dem Debakel das die stur wie ein Panzer an dem Kurs festhält auch wenn alle eher das sinkende Schiff verlassen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (19. März 2016)

Hey wir brauchen noch mehr Muslime vielleicht passiert dann sowas auch bei uns

Justiz ermittelt gegen Islam-Kindergärten wegen Sex- und Drogenpartys Wien: Justiz ermittelt gegen Islam-KindergÃ¤rten wegen Sex- und Drogenpartys - FOCUS Online |


----------



## efdev (19. März 2016)

Und was hat das jetzt mit Muslime zu tun? 
Das hätte auch jeder andere Kindergarten mit jeder anderen Glaubensrichtung (oder auch nicht) sein können


----------



## DarkScorpion (19. März 2016)

Artikel gelesen oder nur die Headline?


----------



## efdev (19. März 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Artikel gelesen oder nur die Headline?



Nur die Hälfte  aber noch ist nicht alles Bewiesen ist erst mal "nur" ein Verdacht.


----------



## Threshold (19. März 2016)

Könnte auch in einem örtlichen Sky Markt abgelaufen sein.
Oder bei Saturn im Lager.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (19. März 2016)

Ist ja nicht deren Heimat daher kann man schon die Sau rauslassen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (19. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Nur die Hälfte  aber noch ist nicht alles Bewiesen ist erst mal "nur" ein Verdacht.


Ach komisch bei denen gilt Ubschuldsvermutung. Aber bei bei Aktionen gegen Flüchtlingsunterkünften waren es immer gleich Nazis?

Doppelmoral ist ganz schön schei.....


----------



## efdev (19. März 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ach komisch bei denen gilt Ubschuldsvermutung. Aber bei bei Aktionen gegen Flüchtlingsunterkünften waren es immer gleich Nazis?
> 
> Doppelmoral ist ganz schön schei.....



nö da gilt auch das selbe hatten wir doch erst vor ein paar Seiten vorher mit Verminaard.
Noch dazu ist das nicht besonders Themen relevant außer es geht hier nur noch um Muslime statt um AfD, Flüchtlinge und Linke Gewalt


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> @ruyven:
> Ich finde es nunmal sehr bedauerlich, wenn man den ohnehin schon wenigen politisch interessierten Jugendlichen die Meinung verweigert.
> Da wird sich beschwert, dass die heutige Jugend politverdrossen ist, aber wenn es mal engagierte gibt, wird das weder gefördert noch belohnt.



Es geht nicht darum, wenigen politisch interessierten Jugendlichen eine Meinung zu verweigern (es herrscht immer noch Meinungsfreiheit), es geht darum den Einfluss von vielen politisch, wirtschaftlich und wissenschaftlich ungebildeten, aber populisitisch beeinflussten Jugendlichen Einfluss auf politische Entscheidungen zu verhindern. Denn dieser Einfluss würde eben nicht die Interesse der Jugendlichen, sondern die der Populisten wiederspiegeln.



> Insbesondere um Themen, bei denen es eben um Jugendliche geht, wäre es doch nur gerecht, diese mitreden zu lassen - es ist schließlich nichts neues, dass sich Erwachsene und erst recht Politiker nicht in junge Menschen reinversetzen können, die nicht ihrer Generation angehören.



Themen, bei denen es gezielt um Jugendliche geht, werden quasi nie auf Bundes- oder Landesebene entschieden. Das ist Kommunalpolitik - da wäre ich, wie gesagt, auch für ein niedrigeres Wahlalter, da der lokale Wissensstand der Jugendlichen meist besser und die Entscheidungen weniger Komplex sind.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Hier fehlt tatsaechlich ein Sarkasmusknopf.
> Man kann Anforderungen kuenstlich so konstruieren das sie auf Anhieb nicht erfuellt werden koennen.
> Ist auch eine Art der Diskussion.



Ich habe genau zwei Bedingungen gestellt, die nun wirklich das Minimum an Übertragbarkeit darstellen. Auf Landesebene und tiefer haben wir ja schon (teilweise) Volksentscheide (mit durchwachsenen Ergebnissen z.B. Waldschlößchenbrücke). Wenn du behauptest, es gebe auch in größeren Einheiten viele positive Erfahrungen, dann ist es ja wohl nicht zu viel verlangst, dass du diese uns auch mitteilst.?

Scheinbar gibts die aber eben doch nicht...

In deiner Auflistung (die auch mangels Beteiligung oder aufgrund internationalen Einflusses gescheiterte Volksbefragungen mitzählt...) gibt es jedenfalls kaum eine Abstimmung, an der sich auch nur 10 Millionen Menschen beteiligt haben. Genauer gesagt sind es 5 Stück in 16 Jahren:
- Großbritannien 2015 (19 Millionen)
- Frankreich 2005 (einmal 12, einmal 29 Millionen)
- Spanien 2005 (15 Millionen)
- Polen 2003 (18 Millionen)
Und darunter sind drei Stück, die sich mit EU-Beitritt bzw. -Verträgen beschäftigen. Wenn also eine Partei oder ein Diskussionsteilnehmer behauptet, dass die allgemeine Erfahrung zeigt, dass Volksabstimmungen mit 64 Millionen Wahlberechtigten die Probleme der Politik lösen, dann sage ich: Bullshit.
Niemand versucht so etwas überhaupt. Mag sein, dass es funktionieren könnte, mag sein, dass nicht. Die Erfahrungen mit Volksentscheiden auf Landesebene sprechen bislang aber für letzteres, einfach weil dieses Land zu groß ist um jeden kleinen Scheiß dem Volk einzeln vorzulegen (selbst die winzige Schweiz lässt nur über sehr grundlegende Fragen abstimmen) und die Weichen für alle großen Projekte gestellt werden müssen, lange bevor sich irgend ein Schwein dafür interessiert. S21 zum Beispiel ist seit den 90ern in der Mache, selbst ich als jemand der rein gar nichts mit Stuttgart zu tun hat, wusste schon zur Jahrtausendwende von den Nachteilen. Es hat anderthalb Jahrzehnte gedauert, bis sich eine nenneswerte Zahl von Bürgern dafür interessiert hat und bis das ganze in einen Volksentscheid eingeflossen ist, war es viel zu spät, um etwas grundlegend zu ändern.

Was könnte man da von einem Volksentscheid auf Bundesebene erwarten? Hätten die Wähler 1988 dagegen gestimmt, mit der technischen Umsetzung des A400M zu beginnen? Oder 1955 gegen den Einstieg in die Atomenergie? In einer perfekten Welt, in der jeder gut informiert ist und logisch handelt, sind Volksentscheide eine tolle Sache. Aber in einer perfekten Welt funktionieren auch Räterepubliken und Könige handeln nur im Interesse ihrer Untertanen. In der realen Welt hat die Bevölkerung schlicht nicht die Zeit, sich zu 90% der politischen Entscheidungen überhaupt eine fundierte Meinung zu bilden und 90% der Wähler nutzen die Möglichkeiten, die sie hätten, nicht aus. Das 1% was als Schnittmenge bleibt und bei einer Volksbefragung eine fundierte Entscheidung treffen könnte, wäre im Vergleich zum großen Rest irrelevant. Das Ergebnis wäre nicht mehr Einfluss des Volkes, sondern mehr Einfluss von BILD & Co.



> Ist mir schon vor einiger Zeit aufgefallen, das du nicht gerne auf andere Argumente eingehst, ausser du kannst sie vermeintlich leicht widerlegen.



Ich habe mir abgewöhnt, auf jede Zeile zu antworten (insbesondere wenn ich diese in der Vergangenheit schon mal beantwortet hatte), weil es bei vielen Gesprächspartnern unweigerlich dazu führt, dass sie die wesentlichen Einwände ignorieren. Auch du hast den Fukushima-Faden geflissentlich links liegen gelassen, weil es nicht zu deiner These der überlegenen Volksentscheide passt, dass die Bürger erst für den Wiedereinstieg in die Atomenergie gestimmt haben um dann zwei Jahre später (unter identischen technischen Bedingungen und ohne dass es irgendwelche neuen Erkenntnisse über deutsche AKWs gegeben hätte) in Massen zu DER klassischen Anti-Atom-Partei zu strömen.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Natuerlich ist bei direkter Demokratie der Politiker in der Pflicht hier fuer neutrale verstaendliche Information zu sorgen, damit jeder fuer sich abwaegen kann was er gut und nicht so gut findet.
> Es muessen klar alle Vor und Nachteile von etwas aufgelistet sein.



Und was bringt das? Die Reaktion der Wähler auf eine klare Beschreibung der Flüchtlingskrise ist "Lügenpresse Lügenpresse". Leute, die den rechtlichen Rahmen interpretieren und die Probleme bei der Umsetzung thematisieren werden ignoriert - wer einfache Parolen auf Marktplätzen brüllt wird dagegen überrannt.
Kein Arsch interessiert sich für hunderte Seiten wissenschaftliche Fakten in den IPCC-Berichten, sobald ein VTler eine einzige spekulative Interpolation ganz am Ende findet. Und selbst bei Leuten, die sich in ein "Politik"-übertiteltes Forum begeben, muss man froh sein, wenn sie mehr als zwei Zeilen zu einem Thema reflektieren.



> Per se gegen direkte Demokratie zu sein, mit der Begruendung das die Buerger zu dumm fuer sowas sind ist irgendwie seltsam, ohne zeitgleich das Wahlrecht komplett abschaffen zu wollen.



Direkte Demokratie verschärft das Problem deutlich. Bei der indirekten Demokratie soll der Bürger entscheiden, wem er es zutraut, das Land für die nächsten vier Jahre in die richtige Richtung zu steuern. Das erfordert "nur", dass man sich anguckt wie die Zielvorstellungen der jeweilign Partei umrissen sind und dass man im Auge behält, welche Partei in der letzten Legislaturperiode versucht hat, in die Richtung ihrer Zielvorstellungen zu steuern und welche nicht.
Bei direkter Demokratie hingegen soll der Bürger für eine konkrete Frage herausfinden, was die beste Lösung ist. Er muss also das gesammte Problem analysieren und die möglichen Auswirkungen verschiedener Reaktionen. Das sind 10er Potenzen mehr an Wissen, die dort erwartet werden - und das für jede einzelne per Volksentscheid zu entscheidende Frage. "Atomkraft ja/nein" erfordert umfangreiche Kenntnisse über Nukleartechnik, alternative Energiequellen, Energieverbrauch, Atomkonzerne, Volkswirtschaft, Strahlungsschäden, Kernphysik, Geologie und das zum Teil mit einem Zeithorizont von mehreren Jahrtausenden. Und am Ende muss man dann natürlich noch die eigenen Moralvorstellungen, etc. damit vergleichen, um die möglichen Entwicklungen in "richtig"/"falsch" zu gewichten. Die Frage "Grüne oder Union" erfordert dagegen "nur" ein Abgleich von ein paar Parteischwerpunkten und -zielen mit den eigenen Vorstellungen.

(funktionieren tut letzteres übrigens trotzdem arg schlecht, wie man daran sehen kann, dass große Teile der Wahlberechtigten gar nicht wählen oder aber Parteien, die überhaupt kein ganzheitliches Zielkonzept vorgeben, das man bewerten könnte, sondern ihren Wahlkampf einzig auf die Zerstörung eines kleinen Teils der bestehenden Ordnung konzentrieren. Aber eine bessere Alternative hat halt noch niemand gefunden)




Dennisth schrieb:


> Gut erkannt, ich bin "mit der aktuellen Situation nicht einverstanden". Das ist aber nicht nur die Flüchtlingspolitik bezogen sondern auch an vielen anderen Punkten. Hier mal ein paar Punkte:
> - GEZ und ja ich weiß das die anders heißt. 18 € im Monat PRO Haushalt? Da gibt es ein Skyabo für. Ja Nachrichten kosten, aber eine Abgabe von 5 € PRO Haushalt reicht locker, wenn man mal die Kosten für die "Serien" ala Tatort usw. weglässt und keine überbezahlten Promis einstellt.



Und genau hier kommen wir weg vom dumpfen "dagegen" und hin zu dem "für", nach dem ich hier so lange vergeblich gefragt habe. Denn mit einem Ziel vor Augen kann man auch über den Weg reden, wogegen ein populistisches-"dagegen" sehr, sehr, sehr viele Richtungen offen/möglich lässt, die definitiv nicht besser als die aktuelle Situation wären, egal wie schlecht man diese auch finden mag.

Die AfD hat meines Wissens nach übrigens ihre GEZ-Ablehnung nie größer thematisiert und möchte ihrerseits einen staatlich kontrollierten Rundfunk aufbauen. "Nachrichten", wie wir sie heute können (also journalistisch erarbeitete, zumindest teilweise kritische Inhalte) gäbe es dann gar nicht mehr, sondern nur regierungsteuerte Mitteilungen. Keine Ahnung, ob es die für 5 Euro gäbe - aber wert wären sie nicht einmal 0,5 Cent.




> - eine härtere Verurteilung von Straftätern / die Gesetze sollen mal durchgesetzt werden



Die Gesetze werden (halbwegs) durchgesetzt (stellenweise ist die Polizei offensichtlich überfordert, wodurch auch die Justiz machtlos wird), alles andere wäre ein Fall fürs Verfassungsgericht.
Was aber erhoffst du dir von einer härteren Verurteilung von Straftätern, außer höhere Ausgaben für Gefängnisse? Afaik korrelieren die Rückfallquoten eher positiv mit längeren Haftzeiten (logisch: wer keine Ahnung vom realen Leben, keine Chance auf einen Job und jede Menge kriminelle Freunde hat, sieht nur einen möglichen Weg - und der ist nicht legal) und mit Ausnahme von Steuerhinterziehung dürften wir wohl nur sehr wenige Täter haben, die eine Abwägung zwischen möglicher Strafe und möglichem Gewinn machen. Tätern, die davon ausgehen nicht geschnappt zu werden, wirst du mit höheren Strafen nicht Herr und den oft als Beispiel genannten Triebtätern, die sich überhaupt keine Gedanken zu den juristischen (oder anderen) Folgen ihrer Taten machen, erst recht nicht.



> - Politiker sollten nicht im "Vorstand" großer Firmen sitzen und sich da ne goldene Nase verdienen. Schaut euch doch mal an wie viele Politiker da sitzen, wenn eine Rede gehalten wird. Die meisten Plätze sind frei.



Mit dieser Forderung wärst du bei Grünen und Linken genau richtig. Die AfD dagegen enthält noch immer einen Teil des neoliberalen Lucke-Flügels und wenn man sich die geleakten Entwürfe so anschaut, ist sie abseits ihrer Fremdenfeinlichkeit extrem wirtschaftsorientiert.



> - und noch einige andere



keep it coming. Entgegen der allgemeinen Handhabung ist das hier kein Thread für Menschenfeinde, sondern über Parteien und politische Forderungen



> Wer mir einer "Spaß-Partei" vorschlägt muss sich nicht wundern.



Spruch ohne brauchbare Inhalte => Reaktion ohne brauchbare Inhalte. 



> Aber nehmen wir mal an, die ganzen "rechten" aka AfD-Wähler hätten diese "Spaß-Parteien" gewählt. Was meinst du was sich geändert hätte, wenn die "alten" Parteien zwar Stimmen verloren hätten, aber prozentual alles so wie vorher geblieben wäre? Denkst du, die würden sich ändern und mal mehr fürs Volk tun? Die haben doch ihre Spesen sicher inkl. jährlicher Erhöhung und machen nur was, wenn die Gefahr laufen das zu verlieren.



Mandate sind so oder so an das Wahlergebnis gekoppelt. Ob die AfD oder die PARTEI in die Landtage zieht bedeutet für die unteren Listenränge von Union und SPD genau das gleiche: Die sind draußen aus der praktischen, bezahlten Politikarbeit.

Ob sie sich deswegen ändern würden? Sicherlich. Wenn 25% der Wähler die Message gesendet hätten "wir interessieren uns ja für Politik, aber wenn es nur Clowns gibt, wählen wir die echten", wären die Parteien SEHR interessiert daran gewesen, herauszufinden, wie sie diese 25% für sich gewinnen. Parteien und Politiker verändern sich ständig. Vor 6 Jahren hätte "damals war ich nicht so perfekt"-Merkel das Wort "Energiewende" nicht einmal in den Mund genommen, heute gibt sie vor, es wäre ihre eigene Idee. Netzpolitik war für viele Parteien bis vor 3 Jarhen ein Fremdwort. Eine Neuregelung und Beschleunigung der Bearbeitung von Asylanträgen sowie angemessen personelle Ausstattung der Ämter wurden von den Grünen mindestens seit den 90ern gefordert - jetzt macht die Groko Nägel mit köpfen.

Sobald Politiker sehen, dass sie irgendwo zusätzliche Stimmen abgreifen können, werden die erstaunlich mobil.
Was aber anders gewesen wäre, wenn die PARTEI in die Landtage eingezogen wäre:
Ohne klare Richtungsvorgabe wären hätten die Politiker eben erstmal suchen und nachdenken müssen und würden sich nicht sofort in Richtung Fremdenfeindlichkeit und Menschenrechtsverstöße orientieren.

Wer alle nicht-Deutschen sowieso als Untermensch behandelt und Menschenrechte abschaffen möchte, der würde diesen verzögerten, langsamen Wandel natürlich als Nachteil empfinden - ich nicht. Und genau deswegen frage ich hier auch so oft nach, wenn jemand "gegen die Regierung" ist, wofür er denn eigentlich ist? Durch Wahl der AfD setzt man ein sehr deutliches Signal in einem einzigen Punkt. Und ich finde es schrecklich, dass wirklich so viele Leute diesen einen Punkt als einzig wichtigen und diese Signalrichtung erstrebenswert finden und deswegen AfD wählen.




aloha84 schrieb:


> Ankara fordert erleichterte Einreisebestimmungen in die EU für Türkische Staatsangehörige.



"Erleichterung" ist eine sehr euphemistische Umschreibung für "Jeder, der einen Pass hat, darf rein". Insbesondere, wenn es sich auf ein Land bezieht, in dem die Regierung ganze Städte voller "Terroristen" mit Granaten einäschert. Eigentlich sollte man in so einem Fall die Ausstellung von Visen einstellen (entweder für die Terroristen oder für die Regierung oder für beide, je nach dem wie richtig diese Klassifizierung ist) - und nicht die Grenzen öffnen.




Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Wie viel Geld zahlt eigentlich Jordanien für die Flüchtlinge? Ich  wette: gar nichts. Die Kosten für Unterbringung und Verpflegung werden  internationalen Hilfsorganisationen überlassen. Also hat das Land keine  finanzielle Last zu tragen.



Das BIP Deutschlands beträgt über 6000 Euro pro Flüchtling und Tag. Wir geben jedes Jahr soviel für neue Militärgeräte (nicht für den Erhalt und Betrieb bestehender. Nur für die Aufrüstung.), das wir davon die Hälfte des gesamten jordanischen Staatshaushaltes finanzieren könnten. Ehe uns wirklich das Geld dafür ausgeht, Menschenleben zu retten, muss schon deutlich mehr als so ein Bisschen Bürgerkrieg daherkommen - zumal die Zahlungen an Flüchtlinge in Deutschland direkt in die deutsche Wirtschaft fließen und so zum größten Teil über Umsatzsteuer, Einkommenssteuer und Sozialabgaben wieder an den Staat zurückfließen.

Aus genau diesem Grund wird ja auch eher über "Überfremdung" und mangelnde Integration geredet.
Nun: Deutschland steht iirc nicht einmal bei 1%, Jordanien bei über 30% "Fremdung".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Ganz ehrlich mir ist Patriotismus einfach Fremd mir ist dieses Land an sich völlig egal was mich interessiert sind die Menschen und nicht die Grenzen die irgendwann mal gezogen wurden


Lebenswert wird ein Land dadurch, dass es jedem so erlaubt zu leben, wie er es für sinnvoll hält.

Ein Land, in dem einem Gartenzwerge mit ihrer spießigen kleinen beschränkten Welt beglücken
wollen, ist alles, aber nicht lebenswert. Wir erleben gerade den Wandel, das Aufbegehren der
Gartenzwerge, die überfordert damit sind, zu ertragen, dass andere anders leben wollen.

Die AfD und ihre Anhänger sind nicht witzig oder harmlos, sondern sind dabei, die Grundsäulen
unser staatlichen Freiheit zu beschädigen. Wir haben in den letzten fünfzig Jahren auf Minderheiten
Rücksicht genommen und genau diese Entwicklung wird jetzt wieder zurückgedreht. Darum müssen
wir sehr wachsam verfolgen, was passiert und was sie machen. Ansonsten werden sehr viele Minder-
heiten bei uns extrem leiden und massive Einschränkungen bekommen.


----------



## Ruptet (19. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Könnte auch in einem örtlichen Sky Markt abgelaufen sein.
> Oder bei Saturn im Lager.



Blöderweise sind ausschließlich Islamische Kindergärten betroffen in Wien. "Hätte könnte wäre" man braucht nichts schönreden, wo ist das Problem es in diesem Fall beim Namen zu nennen ?
Das ist hier gerade ein großes Thema in Wien und die Untersuchungen laufen auf Höchsttouren, und der derzeitige Stand zeigt desaströse Zustände....die man blind unterstützt hat.
Von eben genannten Drogen/Sexpartys über behördlich bekannte radikale, die dann auf Kinder aufpassen und sie mit beeinflussen....zusätzlich dazu Millionen Euro an Steuergeldern in Private Taschen (Meine Schwester ist Steuerberaterin und hat einiger dieser Damen und Herren als Klientel - da sieht man sehr schön wieviel fließt).

Das Endergebnis wird wirklich interessant.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Lebenswert wird ein Land dadurch, dass es jedem so erlaubt zu leben, wie er es für sinnvoll hält.
> 
> Ein Land, in dem einem Gartenzwerge mit ihrer spießigen kleinen beschränkten Welt beglücken
> wollen, ist alles, aber nicht lebenswert. Wir erleben gerade den Wandel, das Aufbegehren der
> ...



Mal im Ernst, mach doch nicht so ein Drama draus... man könnte meinen du siehst in der AfD die Reinkarnation Hitlers.
Und vorallem solltest gerade du aufhören zu verallgemeinern.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Worauf soll ich denn stolz sein?


Ich promivierte in Göttingen in Physik. Schaut man sich die Tradition der Uni an, kann man durchaus stolz sein, ein Teil davon zu sein. Und dann kommen sie wieder, die "stolzen Deutschen", dieses braune Pack was dafür sorgte, dass die bedeutendsten Physiker das Land verließen. Auf wen soll man da noch stolz sein? Und dieses Pack macht jetzt wieder den Mund auf. Dieses ganze nationalistische Gesocks sind Vaterlandsverräter erster Güte. Und das muss man diesen Leuten ins Gesicht sagen, dass sie mit ihren unerträglich dämlichen Fremdenhass jede Wissenschaft unterdrücken. Dazu müssten sie aber überhaupt einmal verstehen, was Wissenschaft ist. Schau Dir das AfD Programm an und deren Einstellung zum Klimawandel. Das sind hochgradige Deppen und Aluhutträger aber keiner Wissenschaftler, die soetwas in ihr Programm schreiben. Mal sehen, was davon übrig bleibt in der entgültigen Fassung. Das ist ungefähr so, als würde eine Partei festschreiben, dass die Erde eine Scheibe ist. Und dann werden die noch gewählt.  Kann man die Wähler ernst nehmen?



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich mag ein Land, das demokratische Strukturen hat, das Gleichberechtigung unterstützt, das Meinungsfreiheit garantiert und dass niemand bevorzugt wird.


Das hat aber rein gar nichts mit den Zielen der AfD zu tun, die genau diese Dinge verhindern will. Man muss zwischen den Zeilen des Programms lesen. Für Wähler, die nicht mal in der Lage sind, die geschrieben Zeichen zu verstehen, wird sich alles dazwischen natürlich völlig verschließen. 

Der hässliche Deutsche zeigt sich wieder. Was immer ein überzeichnetes Bild war, hat trotzdem einen wahren Kern. 
Der hassliche Deutsche – Wikipedia



Ruptet schrieb:


> Mal im Ernst, mach doch nicht so ein Drama  draus... man könnte meinen du siehst in der AfD die Reinkarnation  Hitlers.


Ich bin vielleicht nicht so naiv wie andere, die  Zeichen nicht zu erkennen. Das schlimme an Deutschland war nicht Hitler,  dass schlimme war, dass es die Deutschen ermöglicht und zugelassen  haben. Das für eine Dreckskultur, die so etwas nicht zu verhindern weiß und sich dann kollektiv hinstellt und sagt "wir haben doch nichts gewußt". Mitgemacht haben sie, mitgetragen haben sie es, stolz wie Oskar waren sie auf sich,. Da sind wir heute viel weiter, aber die Schraube der Geschichte wird wieder zurückgedreht und das ist alles andere als harmlos.


----------



## QUAD4 (19. März 2016)

peter böhringer im interview von tilman knechtel aka bürgerberg/traukeinempromi
„Man konnte glatt Anarchist werden“ -... - Peter Boehringer | Facebook 
schaut euch das video an. die afd ist wählbar und keine "rächten". das die lügenpresse wehemend nicht aufhört das zu behaupten sagt schon alles.

hier noch oliver janichs einschätzung wie libertär die afd ist.
Spezialreport Geheimpapier: Ist die Alternative fur Deutschland rechtsradikal? - YouTube

was lustig ist. jetzt springt sogar der eko auf dem zug der medienhetze auf  sonst bekommt er keinen deal bei den konzernen universal usw.
Nach den Landtagswahlen: Eko Fresh rappt gegen die AfD - Welt - Tagesspiegel


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (19. März 2016)

Oliver Janich, der Oberschwätzer vor dem Herrn. Nicht zu ertragen. Da gibt es so gar keine Substanz.
Das ist Stammtischkondensat, aber keine abgewogene und ausgewogene Meinung.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (19. März 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Mir kann es nicht passieren. Also nach wie vor - Pech!
> Wie ich schon sagte: Wer etwas mietet, was dem Staat gehört, der sollte nicht jammern, wenn im Vertrag steht "Sollte diese Unterkunft benötigt werden, werfen wir Sie raus."



Sowas sagt sich leicht, wenn es "einem nicht passieren" kann. Aber viele Menschen in Deutschland haben nicht sonderlich viel Auswahl, wenn sie eine Bleibe suchen. Und die meisten sind auch keine Mietnomaden, die sich alle paar Jahre einen Umzug leisten können/wollen.

Wie steht die AfD eigentlich zu der Stärkung von Mieterrechten? Vor ihrer Anti-Ausländer-Phase war sie ja sehr weit auf dem neoliberalen Tripp...




Verminaard schrieb:


> Zu einfach erklaert.
> 
> Nicht beruecksichtigt:
> Unterkuenfte fuer Fluechtlinge kosten ungleich mehr, der Staat bezahlt, weil gebraucht.
> Man muss sich nur vor Augen halten wie die Kosten fuer Wohncontainer explodiert sind. Hier hat sich der Staat auch mehr oder minder erpressen lassen.



Das hat nichts mit Erpressung zu tun, das ist plumpe Marktwirtschaft, in der fehlende Vorsorge eben teuer wird. Und der deutsche Staat hat jahrelang die Hinweise aus der linken Ecke, dass das Versorgungssystem für Hilfsbedürftige extrem unterdimensioniert ist, ignoriert. Jetzt zahlt er halt den Express-Aufschlag.




Sparanus schrieb:


> Der Kommentar von dem Richter sagt eigentlich nur, dass unsere Politiker lieber Öffentlichkeitswirksam als wirksam arbeiten.



Überrascht das? Unsere Wähler entscheiden ja auch nach Öffentlichkeitswirkung denn nach Wirkung 




Verminaard schrieb:


> Persoenlich gefuehlt wird aber ein rechter/fremdenfeindlicher Hintergrund bei Straftaten eher im Vorfeld behauptet. Dagegen haben halt viele Straftaten nichts mit dem Islam oder mit Fluechtlingen zu tun und werden als Einzelfaelle abgestempelt.
> ...





Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich muss hier wieder mal das Handgranatenbeispiel bringen. Hies im Vorfeld breit es sei ein fremdenfeindlicher Hintergrund. ...



Also außerhalb von explizit linken Medien habe ich in Nachrichten nirgendwo eine Schuldzuweisung in Richtung Fremdenfeindlichkeit bei dem Handgranatenfall gesehen, ebensowenig bei diversen Anschlägen auf Unterkünfte. Der einzige Fall von systematischen Vorverurteilungen, der mir negativ aufgefallen ist, war Köln.

Ganz anders sieht die Sache in Kommentaren, Blogs und Foren auf - und da gibt es insbesondere Islam-Bashing ohne Ende. (jeder zweite Welt-Link in diesem Thread dürfte ein gutes Beispiel sein  )




Sparanus schrieb:


> Novo wenn man sucht wirst du in jeder Partei parallelen zur NSDAP finden.



Unvermeidlich bei Parteien, die gesellschaftsweite Konzepte haben. Aber nur in sehr wenigen Parteien wirst du die Einteilung von Menschenleben in wertvolle und weniger wertvolle nach Herkunft wiederfinden.




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und aus welchen Kulturkreisen kommen diese "Jungmänner"?
> Oft aus dem osteuropäisch / russischen Raum, oder aber dem arabischen, oder anatolisch-türkischen



Statistik-Quelle?




Verminaard schrieb:


> Endlich mal ein Beitrag der von dem Einheits-AfD-ist-boese-weil-rechts-und-Nazis abweicht.
> Danke dafuer!
> Aber nicht das du jetzt glaubst ich bin großer Sympathisant dieser Partei
> 
> ...



Für gewöhnlich sollten sich die Erwartungen an eine Partei mit deren öffentlichen Auftreten denken. Und da gibt es seit 1-2 Jahren bei der AfD doch einen sehr deutlichen Schwerpunkt. (und die älteren Euro-Skeptiker sind zu großen Teilen mit Lucke ausgetreten)

Wichtiger ist aber eigentlich auch, was Wähler für Erwartungen an die AfD haben. Und die orientieren sich garantiert nicht an unsichtbaren Hinterbänklern.



> Auf der anderen Seite, wie will man geschlossen Protest ausdruecken?



Wenn es keinen geschlossenen Protest gibt, sondern viele gegenläufige Einzelmeinungen:
Gar nicht?
In einer Demokratie gibt nun einmal die Mehrheit die Ziele vor und nicht die Minderheiten.



> Selbst wenn die AfD eine Regierungsbeteiligung haette. Was wuerde denn großartig passieren?
> Glaubt denn einer von euch ernsthaft, die wuerden einen ihrer Punkte wirklich durchbringen?
> Schwerwiegende veraenderungen muessen noch immer durch den Bundesrat, wenn das nicht schon im Vorfeld abgewuergt wird.



Äh: Der Bundesrat ist kein überdemokratischer Wächterrat, sondern ein Grämium von Landesregierungen. Und Parteien mit regelmäßiger Regierungsbeteiligung sitzen auch da drin. Ganz abgesehen davon, dass es den eben nur auf Bundesebene. In S-A hat die AfD genug Stimmen bekommen, um die Führung in einer Regierungskoalition einzunehmen (gäbe es jemand, der mit ihr koalieren würe) und damit hätte sie sowohl die Möglichkeit, große Teile der Landespolitik gemäß ihrer Ziele zu gestalten, als auch zwei Sitze im Bunderat.




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Sie setzt sich für mehr Forschung beim Thema Fusionstechnologie und auch bei der Suche nach anderen neuen Energiequellen ein, weil Deutschland hierbei eine wirtschaftlich profitable Vorreiterrolle einnehmen sollte.



Huh? Wieviel Milliarden willst du denn im zweiten halben Jahrhundert noch in die Fusionssforschung stecken, damit sie "profitabel" wird? Nur so zur Erinnerung: Profitabel sind Solarzellen und Windkraftanlagen.
Schade nur, dass jetzt andere damit das große Geld machen, nachdem Merkel, mit offensichtlich freudiger Zustimmung einiger Autoren des AfD-Entwurfes, den deutschen Herstellern den Heimatmarkt zerlegt hat.


----------



## QUAD4 (19. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Oliver Janich, der Oberschwätzer vor dem Herrn. Nicht zu ertragen. Da gibt es so gar keine Substanz.
> Das ist Stammtischkondensat, aber keine abgewogene und ausgewogene Meinung.


ich dachte du bist der oberschwätzer vor dem herrn. du hast nix drauf, bist ne null und auf linie des mainstreams getrimmt, null kritisches denken, keine substanz, voll auf linie. du bist quasi der perfekte blockwart 

bevor du weitert sabbelst. ich weiss doch das du das video gar nicht gesehen hast. aber propaganda schieben wie immer.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (19. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich promivierte in Göttingen in Physik. Schaut man sich die Tradition der Uni an, kann man durchaus stolz sein, ein Teil davon zu sein. Und dann kommen sie wieder, die "stolzen Deutschen", dieses braune Pack was dafür sorgte, dass die bedeutendsten Physiker das Land verließen


Du stellst also Patrioten mit den Nazis gleich ? Das ist Beleidigung und Verharmlosung der Verbrechen der Nazis zu gleich.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> dass sie mit ihren unerträglich dämlichen Fremdenhass jede Wissenschaft unterdrücken. Dazu müssten sie aber überhaupt einmal verstehen, was Wissenschaft ist.


Es sind eher die Grünen die neue Technologien verachten.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Lebenswert wird ein Land dadurch, dass es jedem so erlaubt zu leben, wie er es für sinnvoll hält.


Und genau deshalb dürfen auch die AfD-Wähler die AfD wählen und du darfst sie dafür kritisieren. Die aber dann auch dich.
Das gehört auch zu der Freiheit dazu.



> Ein Land, in dem einem Gartenzwerge mit ihrer spießigen kleinen beschränkten Welt beglücken
> wollen, ist alles, aber nicht lebenswert. Wir erleben gerade den Wandel, das Aufbegehren der
> Gartenzwerge, die überfordert damit sind, zu ertragen, dass andere anders leben wollen.


Das klingt für mich nach Rassismus.


> Die AfD und ihre Anhänger sind nicht witzig oder harmlos, sondern sind dabei, die Grundsäulen
> unser staatlichen Freiheit zu beschädigen. Wir haben in den letzten fünfzig Jahren auf Minderheiten
> Rücksicht genommen und genau diese Entwicklung wird jetzt wieder zurückgedreht. Darum müssen
> wir sehr wachsam verfolgen, was passiert und was sie machen. Ansonsten werden sehr viele Minder-
> heiten bei uns extrem leiden und massive Einschränkungen bekommen.


Du schreibst hier ja so als hätte gerade jemand gewaltsam geputscht...
Rücksichtsname auf Minderheiten heißt aber nicht, das man sich ihr anpassen muss. Und das fordern die meisten Minderheiten auch nicht. Linke Politiker lassen es aber gerne mal so aussehen als würden sich die Minderheiten unterdrückt fühlen. 
Oder hörst du von Konflikten zwischen Sachsen und Sorben ?


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Huh? Wieviel Milliarden willst du denn im zweiten halben Jahrhundert noch in die Fusionssforschung stecken, damit sie "profitabel" wird?


Man muss aber auch Politik für die zukünftigen Generationen machen. Man kann nicht nur an das "Jetzt" denken, sondern man muss auch an das "Morgen" denken.


----------



## QUAD4 (19. März 2016)

ein schönes video, grad gefunden wie in den leitmedien aka lügenpresee gelogen wird das sich die balken biegen auf allen politischen, wirtschaftlichen und persönlichen ebenen.
Kritik an Systemlugen ist "rechts" - Ein Video fur jungere Zuschauer - YouTube


----------



## Nightslaver (19. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich bin vielleicht nicht so naiv wie andere, die  Zeichen nicht zu erkennen. Das schlimme an Deutschland war nicht Hitler,  dass schlimme war, dass  es die Deutschen ermöglicht und zugelassen  haben.



Nein stimmt, du bist nicht naiv du bist paranoid. Oder hat die AfD sich schon hingestellt und öffentlich verkündet das sie die 31 anderen Parteien in Deutschland hinwegfegen will? 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das für eine  Dreckskultur, die so etwas nicht zu verhindern weiß und sich dann  kollektiv hinstellt und sagt "wir haben doch nichts gewußt". Mitgemacht  haben sie, mitgetragen haben sie es, stolz wie Oskar waren sie auf  sich,. Da sind wir heute viel weiter, aber die Schraube der Geschichte  wird wieder zurückgedreht und das ist alles andere als harmlos.



Jaja, was für eine "Dreckskultur" die nach jahrhunderten der Monarchie und faktisch keiner Erfahrung in Demokratie, sowie Jahren einer völlig instabilen und unfähigen Republik mit ihren Parteien, gepart mit einer wirtschaftlichen Weltkrise die unglaubliches Elend verursacht hat, sowie einem enormen Kriegstrauma vom ersten Weltkrieg, nicht in der Lage war einen Hitler zu verhindern.
Aber ich bin mir sicher, du wärst schon damals so schlau gewesen und hättest es besser gewust und vor allem gekonnt. 

Aber hey, Frankreich hat es zum Beispiel nach der französischen Revolution mit Napoleon ja auch direkt "besser" hinbekommen, nicht? 

Du bist in dem Punkt schon zimlich eingebildet, nicht zuletzt weil du auch Kultur mit Politik und dem Verstand für ein System gleichsetzt...


----------



## QUAD4 (19. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nein stimmt, du bist nicht naiv du bist paranoid. Oder hat die AfD sich schon hingestellt und öffentlich verkündet das sie die 31 anderen Parteien in Deutschland hinweggefegen will?
> 
> 
> 
> ...



er ist nicht paranoid, er ist ein linker. genauso wie die faschisten damals. die nsdap war eine linke partei. keine rechte. er könnte in die antifa eintreten. antifa ist profa  und ganz wichtig, antifa ist antideutsch. der werte "interessierteuser" ist der deutschenhasser vor dem herrn 

hier ein schönes bild der antifa 
https://scontent-amt2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=3827d1b956d21a48e168c45588c1a215&oe=57540EBA

hier mal ein bild von den lieben sozialisten unserer welt. bis heute hat sich daran nix geändert. sozialismus = kommunismus/faschismus
https://scontent-amt2-1.xx.fbcdn.ne...=8f547ecafa4d332780ff246f112390e8&oe=578694D7


----------



## efdev (19. März 2016)

Von allem was ich bisher gelesen hab ist mir QUAD am unsympathischsten hier  
Und dein Er ist eine Sie  

Das die Antifa = Antifa ist erschließt sich mir immer noch nicht


----------



## Sparanus (20. März 2016)

> Und dann kommen sie wieder, die "stolzen Deutschen", dieses braune Pack was dafür sorgte, dass die bedeutendsten Physiker das Land verließen.


Stolze Deutsche mit braunes Pack gleichzusetzen wie lächerlich.
Fritz Haber – Wikipedia
Was war u.a. dieser Herr denn? Stolzer Deutscher kann er laut deiner Definition ja nicht gewesen sein.

Du erdreistest dich wirklich hunderttausende Patriotische Deutsche als Fremdenfeindlich zu verunglimpfen.
Die ganzen Juden die im Krieg 1870 und 1914-1918 für Deutschland kämpften oder Thälmann der Zeit seines Lebens Stolz auf Deutschland war.


----------



## Nightslaver (20. März 2016)

QUAD4 schrieb:


> @Nightslaver
> wer sagt das es stuss ist? die lügenpresse die dein weltbild täglich formt ?



Na jedenfalls, zum Glück, nicht Menschen wie Du. Weil die Stuss scheinbar noch weniger auseinander halten können als die viel geschriebene "Lügenpresse".


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Von allem was ich bisher gelesen hab ist mir QUAD am unsympathischsten hier


Jeder sucht sich seine Rolle, die er übernehmen möchte. und jeder findet sie.

Aber um zur AfD zurückzukommen, solange Foristen wie Beren bei denen Mitmachen, kann man hoffen. Ich male ja bewußt schlimmstmögliche Optionen an die Wand. Wenn es harmloser wird, wäre es nur wünscheswert. Hoffentlich berichtet Beren noch ein wenig, dass wäre wirklich sehr interessant. Gerade die ganzen Reichsbürger in der AfD sind mir bisher entgangen. Herrlich, wenn man deren Texte liest.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Jaja, was für eine "Dreckskultur" die nach  jahrhunderten der Monarchie und faktisch keiner Erfahrung in Demokratie,  sowie Jahren einer völlig instabilen und unfähigen Republik mit ihren  Parteien, gepart mit einer wirtschaftlichen Weltkrise die unglaubliches  Elend verursacht hat, sowie einem enormen Kriegstrauma vom ersten  Weltkrieg, nicht in der Lage war einen Hitler zu verhindern.
> Aber ich bin mir sicher, du wärst schon damals so schlau gewesen und hättest es besser gewust und vor allem gekonnt.


Wenn ich damals erzogen worden wäre, wäre es mir nicht anders gegangen. Kulturell gab es hier nach dem Krieg und vor allem nach 1968 die größten positiven Schritte. Und genau diese positiven Veränderungen wollen einige wieder zurückdrehen. Wo landen wir dann wieder? Das kann man ignorieren, ich werde es nicht tun. Alleine schon das geprägte Frauenbild der AfD ist unerträglich, die Gesellschaftspolitik hart an der Grenze zur Verfassungsfeindlichkeit, über den Fremdenhass müssen wir nicht reden und so zieht es sich Punkt für Punkt durch die Partei.

Die 24% können auch ein Fluch für die AfD werden. Denn jetzt werden die ganzen Parteikarrieristen bei ihnen eintreten, die die schnelle Option von gut bezahlten Mandaten sehen. Da geht es dann nur noch um persönliche Bereicherung. Das zerfleischt junge Parteien in der Regel ganz schnell. Warten wir es einfach ab. Sorgen mache ich mir keine großen, aber unangenehm kann es trotzdem werden. Außerdem vergiftet die AfD das Leben für Millionen Menschen in Deutschland und das ist alles andere als wünschenswert.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber um zur AfD zurückzukommen, solange Foristen wie Beren bei denen Mitmachen, kann man hoffen. Ich male ja bewußt schlimmstmögliche Optionen an die Wand. Wenn es harmloser wird, wäre es nur wünscheswert. Hoffentlich berichtet Beren noch ein wenig, dass wäre wirklich sehr interessant.


Er hat geschrieben, dass er sich auf einer Veranstaltung mal ein Bild machen wollte. Er macht soweit ich weiß nicht mit.


----------



## efdev (20. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Er hat geschrieben, dass er sich auf einer Veranstaltung mal ein Bild machen wollte. Er macht soweit ich weiß nicht mit.



So hatte ich das bisher auch Verstanden.

Allerdings konnte Beren anscheinend schön Bestätigen das die AfD bisher ein Wirres Sammelsurium ist.
Auch wenn ich die Mitgliederbefragung bisher als nicht unbedingt Positiv erachte aber ich bin auch nicht im Ansatz die Zielgruppe 

Ich freue mich auf Ende April auch wenn wohl einiges erst 2017 bekannt werden soll


----------



## Nightslaver (20. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wenn ich damals erzogen worden wäre, wäre es mir nicht anders gegangen.



Wäre es doch, schon weil deine Erziehung eine andere als heute gewesen wäre, weshalb schon deine Ausgangsgrundlage für deine Äußerung warum man Hitler nicht in der Lage war zu verhindern fehlerbehaftet ist.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Kulturell gab es hier nach dem Krieg und vor allem nach 1968 die größten positiven Schritte. Und genau diese positiven Veränderungen wollen einige wieder zurückdrehen. Wo landen wir dann wieder? Das kann man ignorieren, ich werde es nicht tun. Alleine schon das geprägte Frauenbild der AfD ist unerträglich, die Gesellschaftspolitik hart an der Grenze zur Verfassungsfeindlichkeit, über den Fremdenhass müssen wir nicht reden und so zieht es sich Punkt für Punkt durch die Partei.



Wir landen erstmal nirgendwo weil nicht abzusehen ist wo man mit der AfD genau landet und solange das so ist braucht man auch die AfD nicht zu torpedieren und seine Energie auf die Partei verschwenden wo es genug wichtigere Themen wie Sand am Meer gibt, denn bis jetzt sind sie nicht wesentlich schlimmer als das was uns aktuell regiert.
Viel wichtiger wäre da ehr mal die eigene aktuelle Parteipolitik zu überdenken und das was unsere momentan regierenden verzapfen zu kritisieren und Änderungen zu einzufordern, vermutlich täte sich dann das Thema AfD wirklich bei Zeiten auch von selbst erledigen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die 24% können auch ein Fluch für die AfD werden. *Denn jetzt werden die ganzen Parteikarrieristen bei ihnen eintreten, die die schnelle Option von gut bezahlten Mandaten sehen. Da geht es dann nur noch um persönliche Bereicherung.* Das zerfleischt junge Parteien in der Regel ganz schnell. Warten wir es einfach ab. Sorgen mache ich mir keine großen, aber unangenehm kann es trotzdem werden. Außerdem vergiftet die AfD das Leben für Millionen Menschen in Deutschland und das ist alles andere als wünschenswert.



Na dann erreichen sie das "Niveau" etablierter Parteien ja nur umso schneller.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2016)

> Das schlimme an Deutschland war nicht Hitler,  dass schlimme war, dass  es die Deutschen ermöglicht und zugelassen  haben.


Würde ich so nicht unterschreiben. Man muss bedenken wie es zu dem Zeitpunkt um Deutschland gestellt war und zu dem Zeitpunkt hat ja nicht jeder gewusst was er wirklich im Schilde führte. Wenn überhaupt könnte man sagen das nur wenige es wagten als es schon zu spät war ihm die Stirn zu bieten, um den Schaden noch zu begrenzen. Mit dem heutigen Wissen ist es allerdings möglich solche Rattenfänger zu erkennen und zu bekämpfen bevor sich Geschichte erneut wiederholt.



> Aber um zur AfD zurückzukommen, solange Foristen wie Beren bei denen  Mitmachen, kann man hoffen. Ich male ja bewußt schlimmstmögliche  Optionen an die Wand. Wenn es harmloser wird, wäre es nur wünscheswert.  Hoffentlich berichtet Beren noch ein wenig, dass wäre wirklich sehr  interessant. Gerade die ganzen Reichsbürger in der AfD sind mir bisher  entgangen. Herrlich, wenn man deren Texte liest.


Beweise? Ich habe derartiges bisher nicht gelesen nur das er bei einer Sitzung anwesend war was ja keine Zugehörigkeit bedeutet. Ich hatte nach dem Statement auch etwas danach gesucht aber 500 Seiten sind kein Pappenstiel


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Wäre es doch, schon weil deine Erziehung eine andere als heute gewesen wäre,


Missverständis. Ich wollte sagen, es wäre mir nicht anders ergangen als den Menschen, die damals lebten.
Natürlich ist eine freie Nachkriegserziehung etwas ganz anderes gewesen. Die Gnade der späten Geburt.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (20. März 2016)

[


efdev schrieb:


> Hat schon wer die Links zur Mitgliederbefragung verlinkt?
> 
> Teil 1
> Teil 2




Gibts bei der AfD eigentlich Leute, deren Deutschkenntnisse soweit reichen, dass sie wissen was eine "Frage" ist?
Ich hab jetzt nicht jeden einzelnen Punkt angeguckt, aber jeder einzelne, den ich gesehen habe, war eine lange Liste von fast durchgängig als politisches Programm unbrauchbaren Forderungen (nicht inhaltlich, sondern formell. z.B. macht es keinen Sinn, die Beteiligung Russlands an der Verteidigungspolitik zu fordern - als deutsche Partei kann man wenn dann sagen, was für Angebote man an Russland für welche Gegenleistungen machen möchte) und nicht einziges Mal abseits der jeweiligen Eingangsfrage stand da ein Fragezeichen dahinter.
(Und die Eingangsfragen als solche sind geradezu lächerlich. "Soll großer Politikbereich XYZ ins Parteiprogramm oder sollen wird das undefiniert lassen und der Abgeordnete kann dann machen worauf er gerade Bock hat?")
Da wirken die Piraten ja stellenweise kompetenter.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Schau dir doch die Energiewende mal genauer an.
> Ein Punkt  darunter. Energiekonzerne muessen AKW's in Bereitschaft halten, was  unmengen an Geld kostet, obwohl sie diese abbauen wollen, nur weil die  Umstellung aufgrund fehlender Speichermoeglichkeiten nicht funktioniert.



Das kein einziger Betreiber ein AKW abschalten möchte, hast du ja schon selbst korrigiert, der zweite Teil ist übrigens auch falsch. Wir haben in Deutschland gar nicht mal so wenige Pumpspeicher und derzeit werden die fast alle genutzt, um den nachts von trägen Kohle- und Atomkraftwerken produzierten Strom tagsüber nutzbar zu machen. Die Speicherkapazität wird also genau entgegen der Richtung genutzt, die für Versorgung mit erneuebraren nötig wäre. Wir könnten zumindest alle AKWs, möglicherweise auch noch ein paar Kohlekraftwerke durch Solarenergie ersetzen und bräuchten immer noch keine neuen Speicher, sondern würden zunächst nur die Arbeitsrichtung der vorhandenen umdrehen, weil die Nettoüberschüsse dann tagsüber liegen.
Aber da hätten die Betreiber von Großkraftwerken ja das nachsehen...



> Was soll der Mist mit den Klimawandelleugner? Seit wieviel Jahren wird immer wieder das uebelste Szenario heraufbeschworen?
> Ja  der Mensch beeinflusst das Klima. Genauso stimmt es aber auch das sich  das Klima selbst veraendert. Wir haben noch gar nicht begriffen wie  schwer die Eingriffe des Menschen sind. Das sie sich nicht positiv  auswirken steht ausser Frage. Die Frage ist, ist es wirklich so schlimm  wie es dargestellt wird? Wenn ja, wieso wird beim Benzin die Oekosteuer  nicht direkt fuer den Umweltschutz verwendet. Wieso sind nicht schon laengst die Polkappen geschmolzen?
> Da gibt es noch unzaehlige Fragen.



Haben wir einen eigenen Thread zu, hier die Kurzfassung:
- Seit ungefähr 25 Jahren wird davor gewarnt
- "Ihr" (genauer: weite Teile der Bevölkerung) haben die Wirkungen offensichtlich nicht begriffen. Die wissenschaftlichen Erkenntnisse liegen aber seit min. 10-15 Jahren auf dem Tisch
- Hängt davon ab, welche Darstellung zu meinst. Der "ist" Zustand wird stellenweise überzeichnet, der "wird" Zustand, um den es eigentlich geht, fast immer zu harmlos dargestellt
- Weil es vollkommen egal ist, welche Steuer wofür verwendet wird und weil Klimaschutz wenig mit Umweltschutz zu tun hat. Wenn du dich eigentlich fragen solltest, warum Abgaben auf Klimaschädigung immer noch lächerlich niedrig sind und klimaschädliche Unternehmen hoffiert werden: Guck dir die Wahlergebnisse an. Zusammenhang mit Punkt zwei nicht ausgeschlossen, ich verweise auch auf den Themenabschnitt "direkte Demokratie"..
- Sie sind dabei, aber man kann den zweiten Meter Eis erst schmelzen, wenn der erste Weg ist - und bei mehreren km dauert das.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Sind die Vorreiter der Energiepolitik noch zu retten?
> 
> Ich hab das mit den Atomkraftwerken wohl bisschen durcheinandergebracht.
> Lies den Artikel bevor du dich so koestlich amuesierst.
> ...



Werden sie aktuell, wenn auch nur langsam - ist halt teuer und aufwendig und keiner der Verantwortungsträger hat ein Interesse daran, dass die Preise zu schnell aufaddiert werden...

Aber wie genau ändert sich jetzt eigentlich deine ursprüngliche Aussage zu AKWs, erneuerbaren und der Energiepoitik der AfD nach erneuten Blick in den Artikel?




Two-Face schrieb:


> Nationalstolz?
> Hab ich nicht.
> Geb' ich offen zu und ist mir auch egal.



/sign.
Konnte auch noch nie nachvollziehen, warum darauf stolz ist, in einem bestimmten Land gebohren zu sein. Stolz kann man auf eigene Leistungen sein - und wohl nur die allerwenigsten können von sich behaupten, soviel für ein Land getan zu haben, dass sie die gesamte Nation als Teil ihres eigenen Werkes betrachten können.

(ganz abgesehen davon, dass Nationalisten irgendwie immer eine ganze Menge an den Nationen, insbesondere weite Teile deren Bevölkerung, auszusetzen haben, auf die sie so stolz sind...)




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Rechtspopulismus: AfD forever? | ZEIT ONLINE
> Die Zeit hat anscheinend ihren Umgang mit der AfD verändert.



Den Eindruck hatte ich schon beim letzten Zeit-Link. Fähnchen im Wind?



Spoiler






Ich 15 schrieb:


> Hier ein interessanter Artikel über die Fehler in Umgang mit AfD
> 
> Jetzt sitzt die AfD im vierten ostdeutschen Landtag, diesmal mit 24  Prozent. Zeit, mit sieben falschen Ratschlägen aufzuräumen, die Ihnen  immer wieder begegnen werden – und die AfD doch nur stärker machen.
> 
> ...



Anm.: Wo hat sich die Zeit eigentlich diese bescheuerten Trug/schlüsse aus den Fingern gesogen?






Nightslaver schrieb:


> Auch hier wieder nur angeschnitten, aber keiner "traut" sich mal zu überlegen warum die alten Parteien die letzten Jahre so massiv an Zuspruch verloren haben... Warum liegt die SPD den nur noch bei um die 20%? Warum ist die CDU von einst so starken in 40iger Prozenten auf um die 30% gerutscht? Warum ist die FDP heute nahe der Bedeutungslosigkeit?
> 
> Warum findet der Wähler scheinbar keinen Zuspruch mehr an der Politik der etablierten deutschen Parteien? Ehnliche Themen mögen da sicher ein Grund sein, wie im Artikel angesprochen, aber das alleine erklärt mitnichten völlig warum CDU/CSU, SPD und FDP so massiv an Wählern verlieren.



Warum muss es dafür eigentlich eine Erklärung geben? Muss immer hinter allem irgendwo ein einziger großer Mechanismus stehen?
- Die Union macht seit Jahren eine katastrophale Europa- und Europolitik (egal aus wessen Perspektive) und proklamiert dabei oft gegenteilige Ziele zum eigenen Handeln. Vollends blamiert hat sich dann mit der Flüchtlingskrise
- Die SPD macht bei jedem Scheiß der Union mit (siehe oben), hat als einzigen Erfolg für ihre Stammwählerschaft den ziemlich verkorksten Mindestlohn-Kompromiss vorzuweisen und zeichnet sich ansonsten vor allem durch Gabriels Großkonzern-Lobbyismus aus, der allenfalls die reichsten 1% der FDP-Wähler ansprechen könnte. Also so gut wie niemanden.
- Die FDP hat ihren sozialliberalen Balast in den 90ern über Bord geworfen und seit sie einmal an der Regierung war, haben auch Teile der Bevölkerung kapiert, was der wirtschaftliberale Rest eigentlich bedeutet. Dementsprechend steht sie heute nur noch mit Rumpfwählerschaft aus dem Unternehmerumfeld da - und das waren noch nie mehr.

Die Grünen liegen übrigens afaik über ihrem langfristigen Mittel (das Fukushima-hoch hatte ja wenig mit dem tatsächlichen Rückhalt zu tun), obwohl sie ihr altes Monopol auf viele Themen teilweise verloren haben, und der Linken geht es auch erstaunlich gut, wenn man bedenkt, dass Protestwähler sehr dynamsich und derzeit mehrheitlich nicht links sind.




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Man muss aber auch Politik für die zukünftigen Generationen machen. Man kann nicht nur an das "Jetzt" denken, sondern man muss auch an das "Morgen" denken.



Genau. Und "morgen" sollten Generationen nicht auf die schwer wiegenden Folgen weiterer Jahrzehnte Atom- und Kohleverstrom zurückblicken müssen, weil noch mehr Milliarden in der Fusionsforschung versenkt wurden. Die wird seit über fünf Jahrzehnten massiv gefördert und das einzige Ergebnis, dass sie bis heute vorweisen kann, ist die Erkenntniss vorrangehender Irrtümer. Das ist immer noch ein Forschungszweig, der ganz am Anfang steht und bei der vom Material über die Funktionsweise bis hin zu Folgen, von Quellen bis zum Ertrag hinter allem ein Fragezeichen steht. Sowas kann man gerne als Grundlagenforschung weiterbetreiben, aber dann eben auch auf dem Finanzierungsniveau, dass anderen Grundlagenforschungszweigen zur Verfügung steht. Stattdessen werden dort schon heute Abermilliarden verpulvert, teilweise um Testanlagen zu bauen, für deren korrekte Planung man eigentlich die Ergebnisse von anderen Experimenten abwarten müsste, die sich noch im Bau befinden. Ich sage nur Wendelstein und ITER: Beide kosten Summen, nach denen sich in der Biologie (alias "Technologie der Zukunft") ganze Insitute die Finger wund lecken würden und einer von beiden ist definitiv ein Irrweg. Also wieso bitte schön wurde der Bau des einen finanziert, bevor klar ist, ob das Design des anderen nicht die viel bessere Wahl ist?
Da wird ganz klar schon heute versucht, mit Überfinanzierung die Beschleunigung eines noch sehr lange dauernden Prozesses versucht. Nur das "Beschleunigung" hier eben beduetet: Wenn wir Glück haben ist es in 100 Jahren vollbracht, statt in 300.
Für sowas kann man doch nicht Mittel blockieren, die in Lösungen für die nächsten 50 Jahre benötigt werden. Die Fusionsenergie wird so oder so Jahrzehnte länger brauchen, bis sie einsatzbereit ist, als wir für die Nutzung fossiler Energieträger noch haben. Und Fission haben wir jetzt schon deutlich länger genutzt, als mit Blick auf die Entsorgungs- und Proliferationsprobleme in irgend einer Weise zu rechtfertigen wäre. Wir brauchen also möglichst bis gestern eine Lösung für dieses Jahrhundert. Und das sind nicht Fusionskraftwerke. Die können wir zur Mitte des Jahrtausends in Generationenschiffe einbauen.


----------



## Laudian (20. März 2016)

Ich habe auf den letzten Seiten gerade 7 Beiträge gelöscht, falls sich jemand wundert.

Noch einmal zur Erinnerung:
Sinn einer Diskussion ist es, sich inhaltlich mit den Argumenten des Gegenübers auseinanderzusetzen.
Wenn hier jemand zeigt, dass er nicht das geringste Interesse an einer Diskussion hat, dann könnt ihr dessen Beiträge melden bzw. den Nutzer auf die Ignorierliste setzen.
Ihr solltet aber bitte nicht auf Provokationen eingehen. Das führt nur zu einer Eskalation der Lage, wovon wirklich niemand etwas hat (außer die Moderation Zusatzarbeit).
Und persönlich werden geht definitiv nicht - andere Diskussionsteilnehmer zu beleidigen zeugt nur davon, dass man selbst nicht in der Lage ist, eine sachliche Diskussion zu führen.

MfG
Laudi


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. März 2016)

Die ersten AfDler zeigen ihre Fratze, erinnert mich irgendwie an die SA früher. Wundern tut mich das nicht.
Jetzt werden die alten Mitglieder massiv bedroht, die wegen des Rechtsrucks ausgetreten sind. Soweit sind
wird schon wieder. 

_"Wir werden uns für jede Stimme rächen, die Du die AfD kostest! Blutig!!! Tod Dir und Deinen Alfa Schwachmaten"_
Hans-Olaf Henkel erhielt Drohbrief von "AfD Armee Fraktion" - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## DarkScorpion (20. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die ersten AfDler zeigen ihre Fratze, erinnert mich irgendwie an die SA früher. Wundern tut mich das nicht.
> Jetzt werden die alten Mitglieder massiv bedroht, die wegen des Rechtsrucks ausgetreten sind. Soweit sind
> wird schon wieder.
> 
> ...


Du hast in jeder Partei Spinner. Das hat nicht nur die AfD für sich gepachtet.


----------



## Rolk (20. März 2016)

Sind wir wieder beim alten Thema. Bei Drohbriefen von rechten Verrückten bricht das Abendland zusammen und wenn Linke Verrückte zu diesem Mittel greifen geht es in Ordnung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. März 2016)

Ihr seid bei diesen Vergleichen  und Relativierungen schnell dabei, immer wieder, und ihr verharmlost das
Verhalten immer wieder. An Euren Reaktionen erkenne ich nur "_Ach, ist doch nicht so schlimm, die spielen nur"
_
Doch, es ist schlimm, es zeigt, was in den Köpfen dieser Menschen vorgeht. Du glaubst doch wohl  nicht
im ernst, dass jemals ein Fundi  einem Realo mit Mord drohte? Es gab harte politische Kämpfe, aber es
gibt Grenzen, die man nicht überschreitet. Die Drohbriefe kommen zu 99% vom rechten Rand an jeden,
der anders denkt. Heimtückisches Dreckspack, aber wir kennen das von den Gartenzwergen, Geschichte
wiederholt sich.


----------



## the_leon (20. März 2016)

Und was ist, wenn die Drohungen vom Linken Rand kommen?


----------



## DarkScorpion (20. März 2016)

Ach die RAF schon vergessen aber aber über das 3. Reich Bescheid wissen wollen oO


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (20. März 2016)

Dann ist das ungefähr so glaubwürdig wir die absurde Behauptung, die Polen hätten 1939 Deutschland angegriffen. Aber wer es glauben will ....

Schön, dass Du AfDler mit der RAF vergleichst. Sehe ich ähnlich, wenn ich an brennende Flüchtlingsheime und andere unerträgliche Straftaten sehe. 
Da kommt eine nue Welle der Gewalt, mit der wir mit allen Mitteln ankämpfen müssen.  So konsequent wie es frührer gegen der RAF ging, muss es
jetzt gegen die rechten Gewalttäter gehen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (20. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann ist das ungefähr so glaubwürdig wir die absurde Behauptung, die Polen hätten 1939 Deutschland angegriffen. Aber wer es glauben will ....
> 
> Schön, dass Du AfDler mit der RAF vergleichst. Sehe ich ähnlich, wenn ich an brennende Flüchtlingsheime und andere unerträgliche Straftaten sehe.
> Da kommt eine nue Welle der Gewalt, mit der wir mit allen Mitteln ankämpfen müssen.  So konsequent wie es frührer gegen der RAF ging, muss es
> jetzt gegen die rechten Gewalttäter gehen.


Du verstehst mich falsch. Du hast behauptet, dass solche Drohbriefe zu 99% immer von Rechten kommen. Daraufhin wollte ich dir nur Zeigen das auch die RAF solche Briefe geschrieben hat.

Und ich setze eine legitime Partei nicht mit einer terroristischen Untergrundorganisation gleich. Denn sonst müsste ich die Linke auch mit der RAF gleichsetzen.

Dies mache ich aber nicht. Denn ich kenne den Unterschied.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> _"Wir werden uns für jede Stimme rächen, die Du die AfD kostest! Blutig!!! Tod Dir und Deinen Alfa Schwachmaten"_
> Hans-Olaf Henkel erhielt Drohbrief von "AfD Armee Fraktion" - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Das müssen nicht mal AfDler sein. Das können auch Leute von der Antifa sein die der AfD nur schaden wollen und Spinner gibt es auch überall.
Henkel übrigens ausgetreten, weil er mit Lucke dabei gescheitert ist die AfD zu einer Hardcorevariante der FDP zu machen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ihr seid bei diesen Vergleichen  und Relativierungen schnell dabei, immer wieder, und ihr verharmlost das
> Verhalten immer wieder. An Euren Reaktionen erkenne ich nur "_Ach, ist doch nicht so schlimm, die spielen nur"_


Und was ist mit Morddrohungen und Anschlägen auf AfD-Mitglieder und Anhänger von Seiten der Linksradikalen ?


> Du glaubst doch wohl  nicht im ernst, dass jemals ein Fundi  einem Realo mit Mord drohte? Es gab harte politische Kämpfe, aber es gibt Grenzen, die man nicht überschreitet.


Die Grenzen wurden von den Fundis oft genug überschritten.


> Die Drohbriefe kommen zu 99% vom rechten Rand an jeden, der anders denkt. Heimtückisches Dreckspack, aber wir kennen das von den Gartenzwergen, Geschichte
> wiederholt sich.


Die Drohbriefe an AfDler und früher auch oft noch CDUler kommen bestimmt auch zu 99% von Spinnern vom rechten Rand, oder ?
Wenn SPD/Grüne/Linke Opfer von Drohbriefen sind ist es den meisten völlig klar, dass Rechte dahinter stecken. Aber mittlerweile werden AfD-Anhänger mehr bedroht, als die Anhänger aller restlichen Parteien zusammen.


Rolk schrieb:


> Sind wir wieder beim alten Thema. Bei Drohbriefen von rechten Verrückten bricht das Abendland zusammen und wenn Linke Verrückte zu diesem Mittel greifen geht es in Ordnung.


Die sind ja die "Guten".


----------



## Sparanus (20. März 2016)

Unsere desinteressierte Userin sollte sich wirklich mal informieren was die SA war. 
Es gibt rein gar nichts in der AfD oder einer anderen deutschen Partei was damit vergleichbar ist. Auch die Antifa nicht, da muss mir aber noch ein passenderer Vergleich einfallen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. März 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Unsere desinteressierte Userin sollte sich wirklich mal informieren was die SA war.
> Es gibt rein gar nichts in der AfD oder einer anderen deutschen Partei was damit vergleichbar ist. Auch die Antifa nicht, da muss mir aber noch ein passenderer Vergleich einfallen.


Selbst mit der "Rotfront" ist die Antifa nicht vergleichbar.
Das waren früher ja regelrechte Milizen in Kasernen und nicht nur irgendwelche Chaoten die gerne mal randalieren.

EDIT: Gestern kam auf zdf info, etwas interessantes zu den Verhältnissen und Geschehnissen in der Weimarer Republik.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Unsere desinteressierte Userin sollte sich wirklich mal informieren was die SA war.
> Es gibt rein gar nichts in der AfD oder einer anderen deutschen Partei was damit vergleichbar ist. Auch die Antifa nicht, da muss mir aber noch ein passenderer Vergleich einfallen.


Nimm doch einfach den Ignorier Button anstatt solche Aktionen. Der Payback Mann war doch gerade erst durch mit der Fahrkartenkontrolle.

Ich denke die AfD schadet sich selbst mit solchen veröffentlichten Drohungen aber ich glaube kaum das es jemand aus deren Reihen war. Ich würde da eher auf sympathisierende Mitläufer oder Trittbrettfahrer tippen die sich wichtig machen wollen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ich denke die AfD schadet sich selbst mit solchen veröffentlichten Drohungen aber ich glaube kaum das es jemand aus deren Reihen war. Ich würde da eher auf sympathisierende Mitläufer oder Trittbrettfahrer tippen die sich wichtig machen wollen.


So sehe ich das auch. Es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass die AfD so eine dumme selbstzerstörerische Aktion startet. 
Alleine durch den Namen der Aktion lässt vieles darauf schließen, dass die Leute die dahinter stecken der AfD schaden wollen.


----------



## Woohoo (20. März 2016)

Mit einer Schreibmaschine verfasste Drohzettel. Hipster Trittbrettfahrer.


----------



## Sparanus (20. März 2016)

Naja egal wer es war, es ist ein Fall für die Polizei.


----------



## Dennisth (20. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die ersten AfDler zeigen ihre Fratze, erinnert mich irgendwie an die SA früher. Wundern tut mich das nicht.
> Jetzt werden die alten Mitglieder massiv bedroht, die wegen des Rechtsrucks ausgetreten sind. Soweit sind
> wird schon wieder.
> 
> ...



Deiner Logik folgend könnte man auch eine "CDU Armee Fraktion" erfinden und dann Drohbriefe an CDU-Politiker senden. Wäre die CDU dann plötzlich auch rechts? 




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> So sehe ich das auch. Es ist unwahrscheinlich, dass die AfD so eine dumme selbstzerstörerische Aktion startet.
> Alleine durch den Namen der Aktion lässt vieles darauf schließen, dass die Leute die dahinter stecken der AfD schaden wollen.



Wundert mich ehrlich gesagt auch nicht, dass jetzt rein zufällig nach den guten Wahlen so eine "Fraktion" ankommt. Aber hier sieht man mal wieder schön, wie einige User/in auf solche Geschichten reinfallen ala "Da steht AfD im Titel und das muss das von der AfD kommen", aber im Text steht das die nicht wissen woher die Briefe kommen... Das ist aber egal, denn man kann ja schön gegen die AfD hetzen. 

In so 2-3 Wochen findet man dann irgendwo ganz klein bestimmt den Hinweis das die Briefe von einem "linken Extremisten" gekommen sind der das "witzig" fand. 

Es ist auch lustig wie aus einem "leak" von einem "Parteiprogramm" angenommen wird, dass es die Finale Fassung ist.
Was die Umfrage angeht: Es haben nicht einmal 30 % der via Mail "Befragten" teilgenommen und es wurde gefragt welche Option die für besser gehalten haben. Ja da stehen keine Fragen und die Antworten sollten eher "Finde ich gut" / "Finde ich nicht gut" heißen, aber gut.

Gibt es denn auch so nette Umfragen oder sogar bessere von den anderen Parteien?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (20. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Mit einer Schreibmaschine verfasste Drohzettel. Hipster Trittbrettfahrer.



Hatte wohl nur zu dem Hartz 4 Lappie gereicht aber die Akku Laufzeit ist legendärund bei alten Tugenden darf man modernes Zeugs nicht nutzen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. März 2016)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Gibt es denn auch so nette Umfragen oder sogar bessere von den anderen Parteien?


Nein, weil direkte Demokratie ja "gefährlich" ist, da dabei auch ein anderes Ergebnis rauskommen könnte als man wünscht.


----------



## Threshold (20. März 2016)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Es ist auch lustig wie aus einem "leak" von einem "Parteiprogramm" angenommen wird, dass es die Finale Fassung ist.



Na ja, das wird sicher schon irgendwann mal so ausgearbeitet worden sein und am grundsätzlichen Kurs wird sich meiner meinung nach da nicht viel tun, eventuell hier und da ein paar Korrekturen, aber insgesamt betracht steht das Gerüst ja schon.
Oder denkst du, dass plötzlich ein Umdenken stattfindet, weil das vorzeitig bekannt wurde?
Ich denke nicht, dass sich im Bereich Sozialpolitik, Familienpolitik, Klimapolitik plötzlich alles umgestoßen wird.


----------



## DatMainboard (20. März 2016)

Ja in Vorzeitigen Wahlprogrammen ist das dann ungefähr so:
Vorzeitig:
Homosexualität verbieten, RAUS MIT DEM DRECK!!!
Fertiggestelltes:
Die Entscheidung anderer Menschen akzeptieren und kapieren das sie auch nur Menschen wie du und ich sind


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (20. März 2016)

DatMainboard schrieb:


> Ja in Vorzeitigen Wahlprogrammen ist das dann ungefähr so:
> Vorzeitig:
> Homosexualität verbieten, RAUS MIT DEM DRECK!!!
> Fertiggestelltes:
> Die Entscheidung anderer Menschen akzeptieren und kapieren das sie auch nur Menschen wie du und ich sind


Geht es auch ohne Unwahrheiten und Überspitzungen ?


----------



## Verminaard (21. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Geht es auch ohne Unwahrheiten und Überspitzungen ?



Klar, aber wahrscheinlich ist das Fake, Einzelfaelle, kann man gar nicht auf die Mehrheit schliessen und ueberhaupt:

Konflikte in Berliner Fluchtlingsheimen: Aus der Heimat geflohen, Hass im Gepack - Queer - Berlin - Tagesspiegel


----------



## Ich 15 (21. März 2016)

Hier mal ein Artikel von Lucke zum Türkei Abkommen. Ich bin gespannt ob das Abkommen wirklich was bringt oder Lucke richtig liegt.

Türkei-Deal als Flop: In Brüssel wurde ein Trugbild aufgebaut


----------



## aloha84 (21. März 2016)

Ja, kann man auch so betrachten.
Ob sein Plan mit (verkürzt ausgedrückt) "Ich gebe Geld, und auf einmal habe ich viele sichere Drittstaaten..." aufgehen würde, halte ich aber ebenso für fraglich.
Zumindest ist das mal ein konstruktiver Beitrag.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. März 2016)

Wenn man davon liest, dass viele Arbeiter und Arbeitslose die AfD gewählt haben von den Medien und den linken Parteien abwertend betrachtet werden sieht man, dass hier etwas falsch läuft.
Haben die von der SPD/Linken/Grünen mal darüber nachgedacht, warum ihre Stammwähler eigentlich zur AfD gewechselt sind ? Und die Arbeiter sind die "typischen Wähler" von eher linken Parteien.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2016)

Weil die AFD die Arbeitslosen und Arbeiter gegen die Flüchtlinge aufgehetzt hat.
Von wegen die Flüchtlinge nehmen den Arbeitern die Arbeit weg und den Arbeitslosen die günstigen Wohnungen.
Wer mit solchen Steifen wirft, kriegt eben auch die Lawine zurück.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (21. März 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Und genau dafür brauchen wir sie jetzt. Mehr nicht.


Und genau diesen Punkt sehe ich total kritisch.
Ihr gebt einer Partei gerade so viel Macht, nur um sie als Drohung gegen Merkel zu nutzen.

Wenn ich etwas gegen jemanden habe, gehe ich demonstrieren!
Ich wähle aber keine Partei, die offen Mist erzählt, nur damit unsere aktuelle Bundeskanzlerin ihren Hintern hochbekommt.

So nach dem Motto "Was? Batman hilft niemandem mehr? Dann bezahle ich Jokers Handlangern schnell mal ihre Maschinenpistolen, womit dann Mist gebaut wird, nur damit Batman mal wieder etwas tut."


SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Twitter
> 
> Und dann wundert man sich, dass die Leute eher die rechten Parteien wählen.


Und bevor man sich darüber lustig macht, sollte man mal brain.exe mit Administrator-Rechten starten und überlegen was gemeint sein könnte:
Gemeint ist, dass Flüchtlinge nicht Schuld daran sind, dass wir momentan ein paar Probleme haben, sondern dass wir Deutschen (dort wurden alle über einen Kamm geschert) Asylunterkünfte in Brand setzen, Flüchtlinge verprügeln und verabscheuen, rechte Parteien wählen, rechten Organisationen folgen etc.

Falsch finde ich das nicht, auch wenn ich die Partei nicht mag.


Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...


Wo waren die Franzosen, die Briten und die Amerikaner fanatisch, als sie Krieg führten?

Wer hat sich denn so massiv auf den ersten Weltkrieg gefreut?
MIR ist nicht bekannt, dass unsere Feinde, das taten.

Waren wir Deutschen nicht diejenigen, die fanatisch Plakate aufhängten mit Pro-WW1-Sprüchen?
Waren nicht wir deutschen diejenigen, die die Dolchstoßlegende ins Leben riefen?
Waren nicht wir deutschen diejenigen, die einen antisemitischen, kriegslustigen, kriegsverbrecherischen Diktator wählten?

Waren die Briten und die Franzosen fanatisch, als sie sich wehrten?
Waren die Amerikaner fanatisch, als sie mit das größte Kriegsverbrechen der Welt begannen?

Streich also bitte die ganzen "fanatischen", denn das waren Handlungen, welche auf keinen Fanatismus hinweisen.

MfG


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. März 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wer hat sich denn so massiv auf den ersten Weltkrieg gefreut?
> MIR ist nicht bekannt, dass unsere Feinde, das taten.
> Waren wir Deutschen nicht diejenigen, die fanatisch Plakate aufhängten mit Pro-WW1-Sprüchen?


Dann würde ich mal im Geschichtsunterricht mehr aufpassen ! Überall gab es eine enorme Kriegsbegeisterung... Es gab genug französische und englische Pro-WW1-Propagandaplakate...


> Waren nicht wir deutschen diejenigen, die einen antisemitischen, kriegslustigen, kriegsverbrecherischen Diktator wählten?


Die Russen haben indirekt auch Stalin und Lenin gewählt.


> Waren die Briten und die Franzosen fanatisch, als sie sich wehrten?


Deutschlands Städte wurden mit Massenvernichtungswaffen (Napalm) niedergebombt und von den Atombombenabwürfen hast du sicherlich auch was gehört, oder ?


> Waren die Amerikaner fanatisch, als sie mit das größte Kriegsverbrechen der Welt begannen?


Also war das gesamte deutsche Volk daran schuld ? Aha also hast du soeben die Kollektivschuld wieder eingeführt.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wenn ich etwas gegen jemanden habe, gehe ich demonstrieren!


Denkst du ernsthaft, dass es die Politiker interessiert wenn ein paar Leute demonstrieren gehen ? Für die Politiker zählen eben nur Wahlergebnisse.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Falsch finde ich das nicht, auch wenn ich die Partei nicht mag.


Wir Deutsche sind doch eh an allen Schuld... Was anderes drückst du damit nicht aus.


----------



## Verminaard (21. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Denkst du ernsthaft, dass es die Politiker interessiert wenn ein paar Leute demonstrieren gehen ? Für die Politiker zählen eben nur Wahlergebnisse.



TTIP Demo, was ist daraus geworden und wie wurde sowas kommuniziert? Da waren mal eben ~250000 Menschen. In den Medien wurde das extrem runtergespielt.
Pegida sind jetzt keine Demonstrationen? Geht man demonstrieren ist man ein Nazi, waehlt man zum Protest eine Partei welche fuer Aufsehen sorgt ist man Nazi.

So werden halt die, die nicht der gleichen Meinung sind verunglimpft. Nennt man dann Demokratie #
Man darf halt nur fuer die "richtige" Meinung demonstieren.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (21. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Dann würde ich mal im Geschichtsunterricht mehr aufpassen ! Überall gab es eine enorme Kriegsbegeisterung... Es gab genug französische und englische Pro-WW1-Propagandaplakate...


Natürlich gab es die. Aber wir waren damals mit die extremsten.
Den Kindern wurde damals in der Schule Stimmung gemacht. Sich in Deutschland für den Krieg zu melden, war praktisch das höchste, was man erreichen konnte.
Man war total angesehen in der Gesellschaft.
Ob das in den anderen Ländern in dem Ausmaß auch so war, weiß ich nicht. Gebe ich zu.


Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die Russen haben indirekt auch Stalin und Lenin gewählt.


Hat einer der beiden 6 Millionen Juden vergast?
Hat einer der beiden andere Länder eingenommen? (Abgesehen vom Satellitenstaat Polen)
Hat einer der beiden ein Rassenbild eingeführt?

Was sie aber getan haben, waren die Überfälle auf deutsche Städte.
Ob das nun eine "Wie du mir, so ich dir"-Handlung war oder nicht, ist egal. Waren am Ende auch Kriegsverbrechen.


Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Deutschlands Städte wurden mit Massenvernichtungswaffen (Napalm) niedergebombt und von den Atombombenabwürfen hast du sicherlich auch was gehört, oder ?


War das Fanatismus oder ein Kriegsverbrechen?


Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Also war das gesamte deutsche Volk daran schuld ? Aha also hast du soeben die Kollektivschuld wieder eingeführt.


Stehe ich gerade auf dem Schlauch, oder hast du falsch zitiert?
Was hat ein Kriegsverbrechen der Amerikaner mit der Schuld der Deutschen zu tun?


Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Denkst du ernsthaft, dass es die Politiker interessiert wenn ein paar Leute demonstrieren gehen ? Für die Politiker zählen eben nur Wahlergebnisse.


Demonstrieren bringt etwas.
Sonst würde Merkel nicht über PEGIDA reden. Anscheinend hat sie ja doch Wind davon bekommen und reagiert.
Die Medien diskutierten über PEGIDA, der Bundestag diskutierte über PEGIDA.

Über PEGIDA hat niemand geredet, als es nur 200 Menschen waren.
Als es 20.000 waren, hat jeder drauf reagiert.


Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wir Deutsche sind doch eh an allen Schuld... Was anderes drückst du damit nicht aus.


Ich bin doch auch Deutscher. 
Zu viele Menschen sind momentan fremdenfeindlich.
Sowas sollte aufhören.
Dass der Mohammed der da kommt auch nur vor scharfer Munition flieht, wird von solchen Menschen gerne übersehen.
Für die ist es nur ein weiterer "Kanake", der unser Land zerstört.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. März 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Natürlich gab es die. Aber wir waren damals mit die extremsten.
> Den Kindern wurde damals in der Schule Stimmung gemacht. Sich in Deutschland für den Krieg zu melden, war praktisch das höchste, was man erreichen konnte.
> Man war total angesehen in der Gesellschaft.
> Ob das in den anderen Ländern in dem Ausmaß auch so war, weiß ich nicht. Gebe ich zu.


Es war in den anderen Ländern genauso. 
Das sagen die Lehrer der 68er-Generation im Westen aber nicht.


> Hat einer der beiden 6 Millionen Juden vergast?


Nein, aber Stalin hat beinahe 25 Millionen Menschen umgebracht.  Und er hat anfangs auch noch Juden an Hitler ausgeliefert.


> Hat einer der beiden andere Länder eingenommen? (Abgesehen vom Satellitenstaat Polen)


Ja, den gesamten Ostblock.


> Hat einer der beiden ein Rassenbild eingeführt?


Das nicht. Aber das Rassenbild existierte da schon seit beinahe hundert Jahren. Erfunden wurde es von Darwin.



> War das Fanatismus oder ein Kriegsverbrechen?


Da sie mit den Ziel geflogen wurden soviel Menschen wie möglich umzubringen war es Fanatismus.



> Demonstrieren bringt etwas.
> Über PEGIDA hat niemand geredet, als es nur 200 Menschen waren.
> Als es 20.000 waren, hat jeder drauf reagiert.


Ändern tut sich trotzdem nichts. Außer, dass die Menschen diffamiert werden.
Das gleiche gilt auch für die TTIP-Demo.



> Ich bin doch auch Deutscher.


Es gibt auch Selbsthass.


> Zu viele Menschen sind momentan fremdenfeindlich.
> Sowas sollte aufhören.


Und wie willst du das erreichen ?


> Dass der Mohammed der da kommt auch nur vor scharfer Munition flieht, wird von solchen Menschen gerne übersehen.
> Für die ist es nur ein weiterer "Kanake", der unser Land zerstört.


Ich wusste bisher nicht, dass weltweit Krieg ist außer in Deutschland...


----------



## Verminaard (21. März 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Hat einer der beiden 6 Millionen Juden vergast?
> Hat einer der beiden andere Länder eingenommen? (Abgesehen vom Satellitenstaat Polen)
> Hat einer der beiden ein Rassenbild eingeführt?



Stalinsche Sauberungen – Wikipedia

Zu den Vorzeigedemokraten: Kapitulation Japans – Wikipedia
Die Atombombeneinsaetze sind bis heute umstritten und Japaner leiden bis heute an den Nachwirkungen.

Ich hab schon frueher in diesem Thread mal geschrieben das Hitler kein Heiliger war und das es an seinen Taten nichs zu relativieren gibt.
Ich finds nur vermessen ihn als alleinigen Oberboesen darzustellen.
In der ganzen Menschheitsgeschichte hat es grausame Tyrannen und Diktatoren gegeben. Hitler ist einer von Ihnen.


----------



## aloha84 (21. März 2016)

Mag sein, aber er war einer der Schlimmsten der Neuzeit. Stalin würde ich mit ihm auf eine Stufe stellen.
"Industrielle Vernichtung" von Menschen hat er nunmal erfunden, da gibt es auch nichts zu beschönigen.
Zu Japan:
Ob der Einsatz gerechtfertigt war, wird immer umstritten sein.
Kleine Randnotiz: Es gibt sogar unter Japanern einen nicht sehr kleinen Teil, welcher den Einsatz heute befüwortet --> "Ohne diesen Angriff, hätten wir niemals aufgegeben und weitergekämpft. Das  Schlachten wäre weitergegangen. Hätten wir die Bombe gehabt, hätten wir sie ebenfalls eingesetzt."
Zu Phophorbomben über Deutschland:
Die wurden nicht aus Fanatismus abgeworfen, sondern mit dem taktischen Kalkül heraus den Willen des Gegners zu brechen und die Bevölkerung aufzuwiegeln. Quasi Hiltler&Co den Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung zu nehmen. Heute weiß man, dass sowas nicht klappt.....es bringt eher das Gegenteil.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. März 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wo waren die Franzosen, die Briten und die Amerikaner fanatisch, als sie Krieg führten?



Im Krieg gibt es immer Fanatiker, auf allen Seiten.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Man hat den Krieg mit allen Mitteln und allen daraus resultierenden Konsequenzen für unbeteiligte geführt, was ist das wen nicht Fanatismus?



Nicht alle Mittel sind zur Verteidigung gerechtfertigt.
Ist es gerechtfertigt die Erde zu zerstören wen man angegriffen wird? Ist ja schließlich Krieg. Ist es gerechtfertigt Millionen Menschen durch einen Atombombe umzubringen weil man angegriffen wird und sonst verliert?
Ist es gerechtfertigt ganze Städte dem Erdboden gleichzubomben obwohl es nicht am Kriegsverlauf ändert, nur weil der Gegner zu solch barbarischen Methoden greift?

Nein ist es nicht!



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wer hat sich denn so massiv auf den ersten Weltkrieg gefreut?
> MIR ist nicht bekannt, dass unsere Feinde, das taten.



Dann hast du definitiv eine Bildungslücke, oder aber hast einen tief sitzenden Komplex gegenüber Deutschland. Alle beteiligten Länder, bis auf die USA, sind jubelnd in diesen Krieg gezogen, Briten, Franzosen und Russen genauso wie Östereicher und Deutsche, den die Militärs in allen diesen Ländern wollten diesen Krieg.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Waren wir Deutschen nicht diejenigen, die fanatisch Plakate aufhängten mit Pro-WW1-Sprüchen?



Die haben alle aufgehängt, die Franzosen und Briten haben sogar noch Postkarten und Bilder über den barbarischen Deutschen gedruckt um ihn möglichst schlecht und abstoßend darzustellen.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Waren nicht wir deutschen diejenigen, die die Dolchstoßlegende ins Leben riefen?



Und? In Russland haben die Kommunisten nach der Machtergreifung dem Zaren und den Parlamentariern die Schuld am verloreren Krieg und der Not der Bevölkerung gegeben. Sowas ist nun weiß Gott nicht ungewöhnlich bei Verlierern, irgendwer muss ja schließlich den Kopf dafür hinhalten das man verloren hat, ob er wirklich Schuld hat? Dem wütenden Mob ist das zimlich egal, war es schon immer.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Waren nicht wir deutschen diejenigen, die einen antisemitischen, kriegslustigen, kriegsverbrecherischen Diktator wählten?



Und? Was rechtfertigt das jetzt aus Fanatismus begangene Greultaten und Kriegsverbrechen anderer? Haben also die Nordvietnamesen Schuld an den Kriegsverbrechen der Amerikaner in Vietnam (Masaker, Agent Orange, Napalm auf Zivilisten, Folter, usw.) Nur weil sie theoretisch den Vietnamkrieg begonnen haben?



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Waren die Briten fanatisch, als sie sich wehrten?



Nein, aber sie waren fanatisch als sie bewust Wohngebiete und Zivilisten weiterbombadierten obwohl spätestens Anfang 1944 klar war das diese Aktionen 0 Auswirkungen auf den Kriegsverlauf haben und Verbrechen sind, aber wie sagte Arthur Haris so treffend: "Jeder tote Nazi ist ein guter Nazi, ob es dabei ein Soldat oder Zivilist ist spielt keine Rolle, Nazi bleibt Nazi!" Nur ein Fanatiker kann Alle Deutschen, Frauen, Kinder, Alte, ect. als Nazis sehen und so die Bombadierung von Zivilisten rechtfertigen.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Waren die Amerikaner fanatisch, als sie mit das größte Kriegsverbrechen der Welt begannen?



Klar, das Leben von Millionen japanischen Zivilisten (die bis heute an den Wirkungen der Bombe gestorben sind, oder drunter leiden) war weniger Wert als das von  ein paar  zehn bis hundertausend Amerikanern. Nur jemand mit sehr fragwürdigen Ansichten kann das Leben von Millionen Menschen die unter diesem Abwurf als gerechtfertig ansehen um dadurch einen Krieg zu beenden und das Leben von ein paar tausend Amerikanern zu schützen.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Streich also bitte die ganzen "fanatischen", denn das waren Handlungen, welche auf keinen Fanatismus hinweisen.



Nein die stehen da schon richtig wo sie sind.



aloha84 schrieb:


> Zu Phophorbomben über Deutschland:
> Die wurden nicht aus Fanatismus abgeworfen, sondern mit dem taktischen  Kalkül heraus den Willen des Gegners zu brechen und die Bevölkerung  aufzuwiegeln. Quasi Hiltler&Co den Rückhalt in der Bevölkerung zu  nehmen. Heute weiß man, dass sowas nicht klappt.....es bringt eher das  Gegenteil.



Am Anfang ja, aber ab spätestens 1944, nach Auswertung von 2 1/2 Jahren Flächenbombadierung, war bereits klar es funktioniert nicht und trotzdem hat man weiter gebombt, obwohl man wusste es ändert nichts und verursacht nur enormes Leid und Elend.
Spätestens ab da war es keine Taktik mehr sondern blind fanatisches handeln!


----------



## aloha84 (21. März 2016)

Mir geht ehrlich gesagt dieses ewige rumgebashe hier im thread auf die Ketten.
Waren die Bombardements aus *heutiger* Sicht und mit *heutigem* Wissen Kriegsverbrechen, ja vermutlich.
Aus der damaligen Sicht waren sie es nicht, da war Krieg. 
Keiner wusste wie lange wir Deutschen oder die Japaner noch durchhalten, vielleicht hätten wir durch unsere "V-Waffen" ja noch das Ruder rumreißen können?!
--> Nach dem heutigen Kenntnisstand, natürlich nicht. Das wissen aber die anderen nicht, und solange das so ist --> wird mit allen Mitteln der Gegner platt gemacht.
Ist blöd, hat aber nichts mit fanatismus zu tun --> das nennt man Krieg führen!

Was das aber mit Pegida zu tun haben soll?! Keine Ahnung.


----------



## DarkScorpion (21. März 2016)

Ich würde mal behaupten das Novoline und aloha ihr "Wissen" nur aus der Schule haben. Also kann man den beiden keinen Vorwurf machen. 

Den einzigen Vorwurf den man ihnen machen kann ist, dass sie sie sich nicht mal selbst informiert haben.

Der Grundstein zum 2. Weltkrieg wurde 1919 in Verdun gelegt, als man Deutschland die alleinige Kriegsschuld auferlegt hat und an den Rand des wirtschaftlichen Zusammenbruchs, und sogar darüber hinaus, geführt hat. Das dort dann eine Stimmung geherrscht hat die es Hitler erst ermöglicht hat an die Macht zu kommen, wird in den Schulen und Dokumentationen gerne verschwiegen. Auch wird gerne Verschwiegen dass sich auch die Alliierten sich nicht an den Vertrag von Verdun gehalten haben (Abrüstung etc)


----------



## aloha84 (21. März 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ich würde mal behaupten das Novoline und aloha ihr "Wissen" nur aus der Schule haben. Also kann man den beiden keinen Vorwurf machen.
> 
> Den einzigen Vorwurf den man ihnen machen kann ist, dass sie sie sich nicht mal selbst informiert haben.
> 
> Der Grundstein zum 2. Weltkrieg wurde *1919 in Verdun* gelegt, als man Deutschland die alleinige Kriegsschuld auferlegt hat und an den Rand des wirtschaftlichen Zusammenbruchs, und sogar darüber hinaus, geführt hat. Das dort dann eine Stimmung geherrscht hat die es Hitler erst ermöglicht hat an die Macht zu kommen, wird in den Schulen und Dokumentationen gerne verschwiegen. Auch wird gerne Verschwiegen dass sich auch die Alliierten sich nicht an den Vertrag von Verdun gehalten haben (Abrüstung etc)



 Sprichst du gerade mich an?
Das ich mich über diese Themen nicht informiert habe!
Na dann erklär mir erstmal was 1919 *in Verdun* passiert ist?!


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


....Oder meinst du vielleicht den Friedenskonferenz *von Versailles (Schloss bei Paris und so)?

*Mal davon ab das genau das, was du schreibst Stoff 9.Klasse ist. Themengebiet: Ursachen für den 2. Weltkrieg. Da wird überhaupt nichts verschwiegen.
Ich gehe weithin mal davon aus, das du meine comments etwa nicht gelesen, und falsch verstanden hast.


----------



## DarkScorpion (21. März 2016)

Sry meinte wirklich Versailles. Und vor 20 Jahren wurde viel totgeschwiegen. 

Aber Gott sei dank hast du dich bestimmt noch nie verschrieben.


----------



## aloha84 (21. März 2016)

Na dann ist ja gut. 
Wer austeilt muss einstecken können.
Und ich war 1998 in der 9. Klasse, das wurde zumindest bei mir zum Erbrechen durchgekaut. Das kann natürlich auch am Bundesland + Lehrer liegen.
Und glaube mir, ich bin dem Thema auch privat äußerst zugewandt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Mal davon ab das genau das, was du schreibst Stoff 9.Klasse ist. Themengebiet: Ursachen für den 2. Weltkrieg. Da wird überhaupt nichts verschwiegen.


Außer du hast einen linken Lehrer der 68er Generation. Der im Wort Case auch noch Mitglied der SPD oder der Grünen ist.
Da wird dann eine Menge verschwiegen.


----------



## Two-Face (21. März 2016)

Am meisten verschwiegen hat die CDU, die stellte mal einen *hust* Bundeskanzler *hust* der *hust* NSDAP-Mitglied *hust* war.


----------



## Woohoo (21. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil die AFD die Arbeitslosen und Arbeiter gegen die Flüchtlinge aufgehetzt hat.
> Von wegen die Flüchtlinge nehmen den Arbeitern die Arbeit weg und den Arbeitslosen die günstigen Wohnungen.
> Wer mit solchen Steifen wirft, kriegt eben auch die Lawine zurück.



Die Konkurrenz am unteren Ende wird immer am größten sein. Extra Öl ins Feuer gießen braucht man aber nicht.


----------



## DarkScorpion (21. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Außer du hast einen linken Lehrer der 68er Generation. Der im Wort Case auch noch Mitglied der SPD oder der Grünen ist.
> Da wird dann eine Menge verschwiegen.


SPD Parteimitglied war mein Geschichtslehrer.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Deutschlands Städte wurden mit Massenvernichtungswaffen (Napalm) niedergebombt



Das war Rache, mehr nicht, denn Hitler hat damit angefangen, Städte zu bombardieren und als Deutschlands Luftwaffe den Luftraum nicht mehr verteidigen konnten, sind halt die Bomber der Allierten gekommen und haben die Deutschen Städte bombardiert.
Die gleichen Piloten haben dann die Luftbrücke nach West Berlin geflogen.


----------



## fipS09 (21. März 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> SPD Parteimitglied war mein Geschichtslehrer.





Was tut sowas zur Sache? Die AfD hat ja auch nen Ex-Geschichtslehrer, meint ihr der war neutraler? Die müssen sich alle an einen Lehrplan halten, dieser bezieht sich meist auf Bücher. Lesen sollte jeder Schüler selbst können, am besten dann auch noch eine eigene Meinung bilden.

Obwohl eure Geschichtslehrer Linke waren hat bei euch die eigene Meinungsbildung doch scheinbar funktioniert.


----------



## DarkScorpion (21. März 2016)

Falsch der Lehrplan schreibt nur vor was behandelt werden muss. Die Art der Ausführung und die Planung des Unterrichts ist immer noch Sache des Lehrers. 

Vor ein paar Seiten wurde einem AfD Lehrer politische Neutralität abgesprochen. Da war es ok? Aber jetzt wo ich einen SPD Lehrer diese auch abspreche ist es nicht mehr ok? 

Verdammte Doppelmoral würde ich mal glatt sagen oder?

Da gab es doch mal nen Sprichwort. Was interessiert mich mein Geschwätz von gestern


----------



## Rolk (21. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das war Rache, mehr nicht, denn Hitler hat damit angefangen, Städte zu bombardieren und als Deutschlands Luftwaffe den Luftraum nicht mehr verteidigen konnten, sind halt die Bomber der Allierten gekommen und haben die Deutschen Städte bombardiert.
> Die gleichen Piloten haben dann die Luftbrücke nach West Berlin geflogen.



Damit liegst du falsch. Die Briten haben damit angefangen gezielt Zivilisten zu bombardieren. Es sei denn man zählt großzügig den spanischen Bürgerkrieg zum 2. Weltkrieg dazu, dann haben tatsächlich die Nazis damit angefangen.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Damit liegst du falsch. Die Briten haben damit angefangen gezielt Zivilisten zu bombardieren. Es sei denn man zählt großzügig den spanischen Bürgerkrieg zum 2. Weltkrieg dazu, dann haben tatsächlich die Nazis damit angefangen.



Wann hat Hitler denn die britischen Inseln bombardiert und wann Holland und Co.?
War das vor dem Bombenangriff auf Dresden oder danach?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Was tut sowas zur Sache? Die AfD hat ja auch nen Ex-Geschichtslehrer, meint ihr der war neutraler? Die müssen sich alle an einen Lehrplan halten, dieser bezieht sich meist auf Bücher. Lesen sollte jeder Schüler selbst können, am besten dann auch noch eine eigene Meinung bilden.
> 
> Obwohl eure Geschichtslehrer Linke waren hat bei euch die eigene Meinungsbildung doch scheinbar funktioniert.


Bei Höcke wird aber ein Drama draus gemacht, bei den Massen an SPD-Lehrern dagegen nicht.
Und die meisten Schüler lesen den Lehrplan eh nicht selbst durch. Das gilt oft auch für die Eltern.



Threshold schrieb:


> Wann hat Hitler denn die britischen Inseln bombardiert und wann Holland und Co.?
> War das vor dem Bombenangriff auf Dresden oder danach?


Dresden ist auch nicht die erste und auch nicht die einzige Stadt die bombardiert wurde.


----------



## fipS09 (21. März 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Falsch der Lehrplan schreibt nur vor was behandelt werden muss. Die Art der Ausführung und die Planung des Unterrichts ist immer noch Sache des Lehrers.
> 
> Vor ein paar Seiten wurde einem AfD Lehrer politische Neutralität abgesprochen. Da war es ok? Aber jetzt wo ich einen SPD Lehrer diese auch abspreche ist es nicht mehr ok?
> 
> ...




Ich sprech hier gar keinem irgendwas ab, les meinen Kommentar nochmal. Nochmal meine Frage, wie hast du es denn geschafft trotz deinem manipulativen SPD Geschichtslehrer kein Linker zu werden?


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Dresden ist auch nicht die erste und auch nicht die einzige Stadt die bombardiert wurde.



Es geht alleine um den Zeitpunkt.
Früher wurden Militäranlagen und Industrieanlagen bombardiert. Das war so üblich.
Aber die Bevölkerung direkt bombardieren war nicht üblich, das hat Hitler erst großflächig gemacht.


----------



## fipS09 (21. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Bei Höcke wird aber ein Drama draus gemacht, bei den Massen an SPD-Lehrern dagegen nicht.
> Und die meisten Schüler lesen den Lehrplan eh nicht selbst durch. Das gilt oft auch für die Eltern.



Ob das an seiner Parteimitgliedschaft oder an seiner wissenschaftlich unhaltbaren und tief rassistischen Rassentheorie liegt?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. März 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Damit liegst du falsch. Die Briten haben damit angefangen gezielt Zivilisten zu bombardieren. Es sei denn man zählt großzügig den spanischen Bürgerkrieg zum 2. Weltkrieg dazu, dann haben tatsächlich die Nazis damit angefangen.


Nein, die Luftwaffe begann damit. Der Sündenfall war Conventry
Coventry – Wikipedia

Aber gut, Geschichtsklitterung wird von den Rechten seit je her betrieben. Das führt aber nur dazu, dass man sich ganz gewaltig outet, wenn man die absurden Behauptungen vom rechten Rand zitiert. Darf man im Rahmen der freien Meinungsäußerung, aber ebenso dürfen sich andere eine freie Meiung über jene bilden, die so etwas tun.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ob das an seiner Parteimitgliedschaft oder an seiner wissenschaftlich unhaltbaren und tief rassistischen Rassentheorie liegt?


 An seiner Neutralität hat man schon vor den Spruch mit den "Ausbreitungstypen" gezweifelt.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, die Luftwaffe begann damit. Der Sündenfall war Conventry
> Coventry – Wikipedia
> 
> Aber gut, Geschichtsklitterung wird von den Rechten seit je her betrieben. Das führt aber nur dazu, dass man sich ganz gewaltig outet, wenn man die absurden Behauptungen vom rechten Rend zitiert. Darf man im Rahmen der freien Meinungsäußerung, aber ebenso dürfen sich andere eine freie Meiung über jene bilden, die so etwas tun.


Nein eben nicht. Am Anfang haben sowohl die Luftwaffe als auch die Royal Airforce gezielt Industriegebiete bombardiert. 
Da es dann aber zu einen Navigationsfehler kam trafen einige Bomben zivile Ziele in Berlin und dann ging das Massenbomben los.

Aber gut, Geschichtsklitterung wird von Linken seit je her jeden vorgeworfen um die eigene Meinung zu erzwingen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (21. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Ich sprech hier gar keinem irgendwas ab, les meinen Kommentar nochmal. Nochmal meine Frage, wie hast du es denn geschafft trotz deinem manipulativen SPD Geschichtslehrer kein Linker zu werden?


In dem ich mich für unsere Geschichte und Herkunft interessiert habe. Und möglichst viele Quellen genutzt habe. Und dies auch noch immer mache


----------



## Rolk (21. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wann hat Hitler denn die britischen Inseln bombardiert und wann Holland und Co.?
> War das vor dem Bombenangriff auf Dresden oder danach?



Die Britten haben schon deutsche Städte bombardiert, (wenn auch wenig erfolgreich) da war es der Luftwaffe noch strengstens verboten Bomben auf England zu werfen, weil Hitler auf einen Separatfrieden spekulierte. Holland, ich schätze zu meinst Rotterdam, war ein Angriff auf militärische Ziele. Die Britischen Piloten hatten dagegen von Anfang an Weisung ausschlieslich Zivilgebäude zu zerstören.

Glaubs einfach, ich habe genug Fachbücher über den Luftkrieg im 2. Weltkrieg gelesen, auch wenn es nicht in dein Weltbild passt.


----------



## fipS09 (21. März 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> In dem ich mich für unsere Geschichte und Herkunft interessiert habe. Und möglichst viele Quellen genutzt habe. Und dies auch noch immer mache




Und genau das traue ich jedem Schüler zu. Welcher Partei meine Lehrer angehörten war mir zumindest egal. Auch einem AfDler traue ich so einen Posten zu. Herrn Höcke allerdings aufgrund seiner Aussagen definitiv nicht mehr.


----------



## Threshold (21. März 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Glaubs einfach, ich habe genug Fachbücher über den Luftkrieg im 2. Weltkrieg gelesen, auch wenn es nicht in dein Weltbild passt.



Ich kenne Zeitzeugenberichte, denen glaube ich eher.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. März 2016)

fipS09 schrieb:


> Herrn Höcke allerdings aufgrund seiner Aussagen definitiv nicht mehr.


Es gibt genug Artikel (vor allem den von der Zeit) in denen man sieht, dass er früher nie negativ aufgefallen ist. Auch als Lehrer nicht, im Gegenteil.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kenne Zeitzeugenberichte, denen glaube ich eher.


Von wen ? Royal Air Force-Piloten ?


----------



## Rolk (21. März 2016)

@interessierter User
Hasst du deinen Link überhaupt gelesen? Da steht drin das der Angriff den britischen Flugzeugfabriken galt was auch stimmt. Die Britischen Piloten durften aber ausschlieslich Zivilisten bombardieren. Ausnahmen waren nur erlaubt, wenn das eigentliche Ziel nicht mehr zu erreichen war.


----------



## DarkScorpion (21. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Nein, die Luftwaffe begann damit. Der Sündenfall war Conventry
> Coventry – Wikipedia
> 
> Aber gut, Geschichtsklitterung wird von den Rechten seit je her betrieben. Das führt aber nur dazu, dass man sich ganz gewaltig outet, wenn man die absurden Behauptungen vom rechten Rand zitiert. Darf man im Rahmen der freien Meinungsäußerung, aber ebenso dürfen sich andere eine freie Meiung über jene bilden, die so etwas tun.



Hast du den verlinkten Artikel auch gelesen? Da steht eindeutig drinnen, das dass Ziel ein Flugmotorenwerk war und nicht die Zivilisten. 

Während zum Beispiel Dresden ein rein ziviles Ziel darstellte. 

Aber das Verdrehen von Tatsachen ist ja schon ewig normal für die Linken


----------



## Rolk (21. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich kenne Zeitzeugenberichte, denen glaube ich eher.



Kennst du den Spruch ."Wenn jemals Bomben auf Berlin fallen will ich Maier heissen"? Der steht auch in dem Zusammenhang. Vielleicht klingelts jetzt. Die Berliner Bomben waren nicht die ersten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. März 2016)

Zwischen dem, was ein Ziel ist und zwischen dem, was getroffen wird, ist oft ein Unterschied.

Was war denn der V1 und V2 Terror gegen London? Und dann wundert man sich, wenn zurückgebombt wird? Die Diskussion ist so alt und so eindeutig und wer zum totalen Krieg aufruft bekommt ihn. Das heute von der neuen Rechten wieder versucht wird, die Schuld umzudrehen und zu relativieren ist einfach nur unnötig, störend und beleidigend. 

Es gibt längst eine Versöhung mit England und Frankreich, trotz der Greueltaten durch uns. Und dann missbraucht das rechte Pack Gedenktage wie in Dresden zum Hetzen gegen unsere Nachbarn. Das ist nur widerlich.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was war denn der V1 und V2 Terror gegen London? Und dann wundert man sich, wenn zurückgebombt wird? Die Diskussion ist so alt und so eindeutig und wer zum totalen Krieg aufruft bekommt ihn. Das heute von der neuen Rechten wieder versucht wird, die Schuld umzudrehen und zu relativieren ist einfach nur unnötig, störend und beleidigend.


Du vergleichst gerade die V-Waffen mit den massiven Bombenangriffen ? Ernsthaft ?
Die V-Waffen haben in der Produktion mehr Opfer gefordert als im Einsatz. Sie waren eine rein psychologische Waffe. 

Die Chefin der Grünen behauptet die Wehrmacht hätte die Dresdner Frauenkirche selbst gesprengt. 
Stimmst du da etwa zu ?


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt längst eine Versöhung mit England und Frankreich, trotz der Greueltaten durch uns. Und dann missbraucht das rechte Pack Gedenktage wie in Dresden zum Hetzen gegen unsere Nachbarn. Das ist nur widerlich.


Ja wir sind doch auf Ewig die Bösen Mörder.
Wir sind niemals selbst Opfer... 
Zu einer Versöhnung gehört auch dazu, dass ALLE ihre Verbrechen anerkennen und nicht nur der Verlierer.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. März 2016)

Was für eine Verharmlosung. Das ist so widerlich, was man hier lesen muss. Ich könnte Kotzen!
_
"... Die deutsche Luftoffensive von September 1940 bis Juni 1941 forderte mehr als 43.000 Tote und 139.000 Verletzte. Und diese sollten nicht die letzten Opfer bleiben....
Von insgesamt etwa 10.000 V1 erreichten zwar nur 2419 London, 30 Southampton und Portsmouth und eine Manchester, diese brachten aber 6184 Zivilisten den Tod und verletzten 17981. Unter dem V2-Raketenbeschuss vom 8. September 1944 bis zum 27. März 1945 (!) mussten weitere 2700 Einwohner Londons ihr Leben lassen. ... "_
Coventry 1940:  Noch Ende Marz 1945 schlagen deutsche Raketen in London ein | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was für eine Verharmlosung. Das ist so widerlich, was man hier lesen muss. Ich könnte Kotzen!
> _
> "... Die deutsche Luftoffensive von September 1940 bis Juni 1941 forderte mehr als 43.000 Tote und 139.000 Verletzte. Und diese sollten nicht die letzten Opfer bleiben...."_
> Coventry 194:  Noch Ende Marz 1945 schlagen deutsche Raketen in London ein | ZEIT ONLINE


Deine Beiträge relativieren die Bombenangriffe auf die deutschen Städte ebenfalls in widerlicher Weise. Und von den Opfern auf japanischer Seite lese ich ebenfalls nichts. 
100 000 alleine in Dresden. Es gibt auch heute noch Opfer von Hiroschima und Nakasaki  und es wird in Zukunft auch noch welche geben. Die Strahlung wird noch einige Generationen treffen.


----------



## Rolk (21. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> ...



Ich sehe du hast nicht die geringste Ahnung von der Materie. Die V1 und V2 Angriffe begannen, da lagen schon zig deutsche Städte in Trümmern. So eine V1 oder V2 trug kümmerliche ~800 kg Sprengstoff, kein Vergleich dazu was die Briten und Amis in Deutschland veranstalteten.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (21. März 2016)

Von der AfD zur Verklärung des 2.Weltkrieges. Naja, passt ja irgendwie zum Thema und zeigt welches Kind einige Anhänger der AfD sind.


----------



## Rolk (21. März 2016)

Das zeigt wie einig Linke drauf sind. Wir Deutschen sind die einzig richtigen bösen, komme was wolle.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2016)

Der 2. Weltkrieg ist mittlerweile wohl vorbei und Bomben- oder Raketenangriffe sind hier ja nicht das Thema. Kein Krieg war fair oder ritterlich besonders nicht für die Einwohner der betroffenen Länder und die Folgen die danach kamen. Jeder hat mittlerweile Geschichtsbücher gelesen und weiß wie etwas mit falschen Parteien enden kann. Von daher haben wir es in der Hand dafür zu sorgen das so etwas kein 3. mal passiert egal aus welchem Grund.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (21. März 2016)

@Rolk: Das steht bitte wo?

Bei einem Regime, dass 6 Millionen Menschen aufgrund ihrer Herkunft und Religion vergast haben wären auch ein paar Atombomben zu rechtfertigen gewesen. Zu unserem Glück waren die zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht einsatzbereit.


----------



## DarkScorpion (21. März 2016)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Von der AfD zur Verklärung des 2.Weltkrieges. Naja, passt ja irgendwie zum Thema und zeigt welches Kind einige Anhänger der AfD sind.


Ach was wird denn hier verklärt?


----------



## Seeefe (21. März 2016)

Mal davon abgesehen das der Zweite Weltkrieg rein gar nichts mit dem Thema des Thread gemein hat,

habe ich selten eine der Art oberflächliche Diskussion über den WWII gesehen. Von Objektivität fehlt beiden Seiten mehr als genug. 

Hier geht´s der Mehrheit momentan nur darum die jeweils andere Seite entweder als linkes Pack oder rechtes Pack zu bezeichnen...


----------



## Rolk (21. März 2016)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> @Rolk: Das steht bitte wo?
> 
> Bei einem Regime, dass 6 Millionen Menschen aufgrund ihrer Herkunft und Religion vergast haben wären auch ein paar Atombomben zu rechtfertigen gewesen. Zu unserem Glück waren die zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht einsatzbereit.



Zum Glück gibts die Erbschuld, damit lässt sich alles rechtfertigen. 

Aber zurück zum ursprünglichen Offtopic, nein die Deutschen waren im 2. Weltkrieg nicht diejenigen, die als erstes gezielt Zivilgebäude mit Bomben umgepflügt haben und noch weniger waren sie Spitzenreiter bei der Intensität dieser Gräueltaten. Wegen mir kann es jetzt auch gerne mit dem eigentlichen Thema weitergehen...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. März 2016)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Bei einem Regime, dass 6 Millionen Menschen aufgrund ihrer Herkunft und Religion vergast haben wären auch ein paar Atombomben zu rechtfertigen gewesen. Zu unserem Glück waren die zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht einsatzbereit.


Also du hättest dann Millionen Deutsche (durch die Strahlung über Generationen) aufgrund ihrer Herkunft ebenfalls umgebracht.
Das sagt vieles.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> ... Von daher haben wir es in der Hand dafür zu sorgen das so etwas kein 3. mal passiert egal aus welchem Grund.


Diese Verantwortung lehnen aber gerade die Menschen am rechten Ende ab. Man kann es auch hier im Thema immer wieder lesen.



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Bei einem Regime, dass 6 Millionen  Menschen aufgrund ihrer Herkunft und Religion vergast haben wären auch  ein paar Atombomben zu rechtfertigen gewesen. Zu unserem Glück waren die  zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht einsatzbereit.


Wieviele hunderttausend Soldaten sind im Kampf um Berlin noch gestorben. Eine handvoll Kernwaffen hätte das Problem wie in Japan gelöst. Göttingen stand z.B. auf der Liste ganz oben.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wieviele hunderttausend Soldaten sind im Kampf um Berlin noch gestorben. Eine handvoll Kernwaffen hätte das Problem wie in Japan gelöst. Göttingen stand z.B. auf der Liste ganz oben.


Deine Aussage ist mehr als pervers.
Du hättest also gerne gesehen wie Millionen deutscher Zivilisten sterben, oder was ?
Mehr Volksverhetzung geht nicht.


----------



## Iconoclast (21. März 2016)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> @Rolk: Das steht bitte wo?
> 
> Bei einem Regime, dass 6 Millionen Menschen aufgrund ihrer Herkunft und Religion vergast haben wären auch ein paar Atombomben zu rechtfertigen gewesen. Zu unserem Glück waren die zu dem Zeitpunkt noch nicht einsatzbereit.



Atombomben gerechtfertigt? WTF? Wie tickst du denn bitte?



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Deine Aussage ist mehr als pervers.
> Du hättest also gerne gesehen wie Millionen deutscher Zivilisten sterben, oder was ?
> Mehr Volksverhetzung geht nicht.



Jo, habe ich mir auch sofort gedacht. Habe mir das mal abgespeichert und werde das nächste Woche im Dienst mal prüfen lassen. Ich habs schon mal gesagt, so viel Dünnpfiff geht nicht und der interessierte User hier wandert echt an einem Grad bzw. ist mittlerweile drüben, der nicht mehr feierlich ist. Kannst dich auf Post freuen.

Edit: Also User nicht du Computer.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. März 2016)

@interessierteruser @Mac_Leichlingen
Wollt ihr Rakka und Mossul jetzt auch mit Kernwaffen platt machen ? Da sind übrigens nicht nur Terroristen, sondern auch viele gefangene Zivilisten. Willst du etwa Zivilisten töten ? Ich nicht. 



Iconoclast schrieb:


> Edit: Also User nicht du Computer.


Das ist mir schon klar.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es geht alleine um den Zeitpunkt.
> Früher wurden Militäranlagen und Industrieanlagen bombardiert. Das war so üblich.
> *Aber die Bevölkerung direkt bombardieren war nicht üblich, das hat Hitler erst großflächig gemacht.*



Nein hat er nicht.
Die Japaner haben in China schon wesentlich früher Bomben über zivilen Zielen abgeworfen. Davon ab war die erste Bombadierung von London am 24. August 1940 keine geplante Absicht gewesen, sondern das "unglückliche Resultat einer dichten Wolkendecke die bei diesem Angriff über der englischen Insel hing. Weshalb man sich an der richtigen Position wähnte, aber an der falschen war und die Bomben unbeabsichtigterweise über London abgeworfen hat.

Daraufhin haben die Engländer aus Vergeltung dann am 25 August ihren ersten eigenen Angriff auf Berlin geflogen:



> Am 25. August 1940 griff die Royal Air Force (RAF) erstmals Berlin an. Am Vortag hatte die deutsche Luftwaffe im Rahmen der Luftschlacht um England erstmals Bomben auf London  abgeworfen.
> 
> Quelle: Luftangriffe der Alliierten auf Berlin – Wikipedia



Die gezielte deutsche Bombadierung von zivilen Zielen in London fand erst vom 7.September an statt, im Grunde also erst nachdem die Engländer den bis dahin indirekt geltenden Grundsatz gebrochen haben das man eben keine rein zivilen Ziele bombadiert:



> Am 24. August 1940 flog die Luftwaffe einen Angriff auf Thames Haven,  bei dem einige deutsche Bomber auch Bomben auf London abwarfen (das zu  dieser Zeit noch nicht offiziell Ziel der Luftangriffe war). Dabei  erzielten einige Dutzend deutsche Bomber 76 Treffer, die meisten in  Vororten. Als Antwort darauf flog die Royal Air Force einen Nachtangriff gegen Berlin und bombardierte Berlin-Kreuzberg und Wedding. *Hitler  befahl daraufhin am 5. September 1940, die Luftwaffe solle von nun ab  vor allem britische Städte, einschließlich London, bei Tag und Nacht  angreifen.*
> 
> Quelle: https://de.wikipedia.org/wiki/The_Blitz



Genau genommen haben also sogar die Briten damit angefangen mit Vorsatz reine Wohngebiete zu bombadieren und Hitler hat sich erst im Anschluss auf die gleiche Eskalationsstufe begeben, allerdings mit weit mäßigeren Erfolg, da die deutsche Luftwaffe garnicht darauf ausgelegt war strategische Bombadierungen durchzuführen, als mehr taktische, welche das Heer unterstützen sollten. Weshalb die Luftwaffe auch über keine adequaten Langstreckenbombergeschwader verfügte (die He 111 usw. waren für so etwas nur sehr bedingt geeignet).

Wirklich, immer wieder erstaunlich mit wieviel Halbwissen hier manche so um sich werfen was solche historischen Themen betrifft, wo oft für grundlegende Informationen (wen man sich bei so einem Thema nicht tiefgreifender interessiert) dazu schon ein Blick auf Wikipedia reicht um nichts völlig falsches zu erzählen, nicht Threshold?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (21. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Deine Aussage ist mehr als pervers.
> Du hättest also gerne gesehen wie Millionen deutscher Zivilisten sterben, oder was ?
> Mehr Volksverhetzung geht nicht.


Wie kommst Du zu dieser Einschätzung? Ich sagte nur, dass eine handvoll Bomben das Problem für die Alliierten gelöst hätten. 
Hätten sie welche gehabt, wären sie eingesetzt worden. Wer wäre dafür verantwortlich gewesen? Genau, jene Kriegsverbrecher, 
die den Krieg begonnen haben und jene Millionen, die mit "Hurra" hinterher gerannt sind. 

Deine Unterstellungen sind abartig.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich sagte nur, dass eine handvoll Bomben das Problem für die Alliierten gelöst hätte.


Und man hätte damit die Hälfte der Bevölkerung auf widerliche Weise ermordet und auch zukünftige Generationen vernichtet.
Und verantwortlich dafür wären nur die gewesen, die den Befehl für den Abwurf gegeben hätten !

Die Atombomben haben die Japaner zu "Testkaninchen" gemacht, den Krieg hätten sie so oder so verloren.
Und aufgrund einer schlechten Ernte im Jahr 1945, hätten sie auch bald kapituliert. Auch ohne einen Massenmord an der japanischen Zivilbevölkerung.


----------



## Verminaard (21. März 2016)

Wird hier jetzt ernsthaft ueber gute und schlechte Bomben diskutiert?


----------



## Nightslaver (21. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Diese Verantwortung lehnen aber gerade die Menschen am rechten Ende ab. Man kann es auch hier im Thema immer wieder lesen.
> 
> 
> Wieviele hunderttausend Soldaten sind im Kampf um Berlin noch gestorben. Eine handvoll Kernwaffen hätte das Problem wie in Japan gelöst. Göttingen stand z.B. auf der Liste ganz oben.



Blödsinn, es sind etwa 80.000 Rotarmisten gestorben und etwa 92.000 deutsche Soldaten.

Du hättest also für diese Soldaten mal eben mindestens 2 Millionen Opfer (etwa 800.000 Soldaten und 1,4 Millionen Zivilisten), alleine während der Schlacht um Berlin 1945, in kauf genommen, die durch die Atombombe ums Leben gekommen wären, von den Langzeittoten die Jahrzehnte danach mal ganz abgesehen?

Sorry, aber soviele Tote wäre kein schnelleres Kriegsende wert gewesen da das Ergebnis in keiner Relation zu den Opferzahlen eines Atombombeneinsatzes über Berlin gestanden hätte!

Eine Atombombe ist nie, absolut nie ihr Ergebnis Wert. Im Grunde ist sie nichts anderes als eine abscheuliche Massenvernichtungswaffe und ein Verbrechen an der Menschlichkeit, selbst wen der Krieg dadurch nach einem Tag zuende wäre. Von dem Verbrechen an der Natur, den Tieren, und unserem Planeten im allgemeinen, durch die hohe Strahlenbelastung, mal ganz zu schweigen.


----------



## Verminaard (21. März 2016)

Bisher hab ich immer von den Rechtsextremen gelesen und wie sie sich hier alle entlarven.

Na hier haben wir doch ein Paradebeispiel von einem Linksextremen und Deutschlandhasser.
Andere Diffamieren, Luegen, immer wieder Hetzen, gegen die die nicht ganz eine aehnliche Meinung haben, und dann so eine Fratze zeigen. Chapeau!


----------



## Two-Face (21. März 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Zum Glück gibts die Erbschuld, damit lässt sich alles rechtfertigen.


Wieder dieses Wort "Erbschuld".
Die einzigen, die das heute noch in den Mund nehmen, sind die, die sich einreden, als Deutsche die Erbschuld von anderen aufgezwungen zu bekommen.



Rolk schrieb:


> Aber zurück zum ursprünglichen Offtopic, nein die Deutschen waren im 2. Weltkrieg nicht diejenigen, die als erstes gezielt Zivilgebäude mit Bomben umgepflügt haben und noch weniger waren sie Spitzenreiter bei der Intensität dieser Gräueltaten. Wegen mir kann es jetzt auch gerne mit dem eigentlichen Thema weitergehen...


Deutschland hat insgesamt noch vor den Russen die meisten Kriegsverbrechen begangen und hat den ersten aus rassistischen Gründen motivierten Völkermord losgetreten.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wieviele hunderttausend Soldaten sind im Kampf um Berlin noch gestorben. Eine handvoll Kernwaffen hätte das Problem wie in Japan gelöst. Göttingen stand z.B. auf der Liste ganz oben.


Der war jetzt extrem Tea Party.


----------



## efdev (21. März 2016)

Wird echt Zeit für nen neuen Politik Moderator


----------



## Two-Face (21. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Wird echt Zeit für nen neuen Politik Moderator


Den gab es, nannte sich ruyven_macaran.


----------



## Framinator (21. März 2016)

Und die Merkel ist immer noch da. Die Einwanderer werden immer mehr. Aber die sind alle Fachleute. Die belasten doch unser System nicht Wir stoppen den Bevölkerungsrückgang mit "Fachleuten" aus dem arabischen Raum. Ich lache nur noch mit Wahnsinn wenns um die Verbrecher der Politik geht

Und ich lasse mir meine Meinung nicht verbieten. Ich werde es immer wieder sagen bis es alle kapieren!

Und es sind Einwanderer denn die alle kamen über sichere Drittstaaten.


----------



## Captn (21. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Wird echt Zeit für nen neuen Politik Moderator


Ist nur etwas problematisch .

Erstens ist das zeitaufwendig bei der Masse an Posts und zweitens ist es doch recht heikel, neutral zu bleiben.


----------



## Framinator (21. März 2016)

Es ist Fakt das Merkel sich über Gesetze hinwegsetzt. Lebt der Kohl noch? Wenn dann würde der sich im Rollstuhl drehen

Und ich höre immer Hetze. Wollen wir uns wirklich solche Gäste ins Haus holen? Ich bin dagegen. Fachleute. Ich lache mich kaputt.

Aber egal. Ich glaube echt nicht an Gott. Aber ich glaube das es nach dem Physischen Leben noch was anderes gibt. Ich hab keine Angst vorm Tod.


----------



## Two-Face (21. März 2016)

Framinator schrieb:


> Es ist Fakt das Merkel sich über Gesetze hinwegsetzt. Lebt der Kohl noch? Wenn dann würde der sich im Rollstuhl drehen


Kohl....

Ja klar. *Der* hätte alles anders gemacht.


----------



## Framinator (21. März 2016)

Unter Kohl hätte es SOWAS niemals gegeben. Glaub mir. Ich hab seine Zeit kennengelernt. Bin Baujahr 1977!


----------



## Two-Face (21. März 2016)

Framinator schrieb:


> Unter Kohl hätte es SOWAS niemals gegeben. Glaub mir. Ich hab seine Zeit kennengelernt. Bin Baujahr 1977!


Dann müsstest du aber wissen, dass er der Meister des Problemaussitzens war. Was glaubst du wohl von wem Merkel das gelernt hat?


----------



## efdev (21. März 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Ist nur etwas problematisch .
> 
> Erstens ist das zeitaufwendig bei der Masse an Posts und zweitens ist es doch recht heikel, neutral zu bleiben.



Ach groben Unfug kann jeder aussortieren nur ohne Interesse liest hier auch keiner mit und alles ist recht Verzögert 



Two-Face schrieb:


> Den gab es, nannte sich ruyven_macaran.



War auch immer mit der Arbeit zufrieden schade eigentlich


----------



## DerLachs (21. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Deutschland hat insgesamt noch vor den Russen die meisten Kriegsverbrechen begangen und hat den ersten aus rassistischen Gründen motivierten Völkermord losgetreten.


Der erste war es wohl nicht (z.B. gab es da den Völkermord an den Armeniern), aber es ist wahrscheinlich der bekannteste, weil er mit dem zweiten Weltkrieg zusammenhängt.


----------



## Framinator (21. März 2016)

Merkel ist der beste Volkstreter EVER! Da reicht auch kein Kohl ran. Die gehört in den KNAST! Ganz einfach.

So ne beschissene Politik wie unter Merkel gabs niemals. NIEMALS. Solange ich lebe.

WEG DAMIT

Russlandpolitik, Griechenland, Banken, "Flüchtlinge" Bundeswehr, KRIEGE, NSA, NSU usw usw

Deutschland führt sich auf wie unter Hitler (Europapolitik) Alle hassen uns.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2016)

> Ja klar. *Der* hätte alles anders gemacht.


Der einzige der richtig die Möbel gerückt hätte wäre Strauß gewesen.


> Es ist Fakt das Merkel sich über Gesetze hinwegsetzt.


Bei der drückt gewaltig der Heiligenschein, leider kann man der keinen fristlosen Sack verpassen


----------



## Framinator (21. März 2016)

Diese Frau ist unglaublich. Aber sie tretet die Völker am Besten. Das mögen die AMIS

Bei der Merkel drückts noch woanders.

Auf gut Deutsch gesagt ich kann diese Hack******* nicht mehr sehen. Meine Meinung.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. März 2016)

DerLachs schrieb:


> Der erste war es wohl nicht (z.B. gab es da den Völkermord an den Armeniern), aber es ist wahrscheinlich der bekannteste, weil er mit dem zweiten Weltkrieg zusammenhängt.



Es gab viele Völkermorde, schon lange vor dem an den Juden. Armenier ist einer. An diversen afrikanischen Stämmen wurde Völkermord begangen, im Rahmen der Kolonialpolitik, von verschiedenen Kolonialmächten. Oder auch Völkermord durch die Spanier in Südamerika.
Völkermord an den Indianern während der Besiedlung Amerikas und später durch die USA, usw.
Der Völkermord an den Juden war mit nichten der erste.
Die Reihe ist wie gesagt lang...


----------



## Framinator (21. März 2016)

Und nochwas. Der Türkeipakt. Noch so ne Unsitte. Diktator (Ja für mich Diktator) Erdogan. Wir machen mit DEM Geschäfte? Wie kaputt sind unsere Politiker eigentlich?

Ich empfehle Christoph Hörstel. Ein guter, klar denkender Mann. Der hat Ahnung von der Welt. Er kam ja schon rum.

Ne Leute. Ich hab Angst um Deutschland. Und ich empfinde immer noch einen Stolz Deutscher zu sein. Das darf man auch schreiben.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Haben die von der SPD/Linken/Grünen mal darüber nachgedacht, warum ihre Stammwähler eigentlich zur AfD gewechselt sind ?



Nein, haben Linke und Grüne nicht gemacht, weil es noch nicht passiert ist 



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die Russen haben indirekt auch Stalin und Lenin gewählt.



In welcher Wahl sollen sie das bitte gemacht haben?



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Es war in den anderen Ländern genauso.
> Das sagen die Lehrer der 68er-Generation im Westen aber nicht.



Falsch, wird von einigen sogar recht intensiv behandelt - was man gerade von pazifistisch eingestellten Personen, wie sie unter den 68ern häufig waren, ja auch erwarten kann.



> Das nicht. Aber das Rassenbild existierte da schon seit beinahe hundert Jahren. Erfunden wurde es von Darwin.



Falsch, aber sowas von falsch  



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Du vergleichst gerade die V-Waffen mit den massiven Bombenangriffen ? Ernsthaft ?
> Die V-Waffen haben in der Produktion mehr Opfer gefordert als im Einsatz. Sie waren eine rein psychologische Waffe.



Du sprichst die ganze Zeit von der Intention und auch wenn die V-Waffen größtenteils daneben gingen, weil die Nazis zu blöd zur Zielaufklärung waren, ändert das nichts daran, dass man eine Tonne Sprengstoff nicht zu psychologischen Zwecken auf London geschossen hat, wo es nun wirklich wenig militärische Ziele zu treffen gab.


Eine Frage mal am Rande:
Ist es eigentlich noch Zufall, wenn binnen so kurzer Zeit fünfmal vollkommen falsche, aber hochprovokante Behauptungen vom Stapel gelassen werden?





DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Sry meinte wirklich Versailles. Und vor 20 Jahren wurde viel totgeschwiegen.
> 
> Aber Gott sei dank hast du dich bestimmt noch nie verschrieben.



Der "Schreib"fehler kam mehr als einmal vor 
Und zumindest für Lehrer und Stoffpläne, die auch vor 20 Jahren galten, kann ich ersteres nicht bestätigen. Ich habe zwar nicht vor genau 20 Jahren entsprechende Inhalte gehabt, aber durchaus im fraglichen Zeitraum alles, was hier genannt wurde, aus genau der angeblich schweigenden Ecke gehört.




Rolk schrieb:


> Damit liegst du falsch. Die Briten haben damit angefangen gezielt Zivilisten zu bombardieren. Es sei denn man zählt großzügig den spanischen Bürgerkrieg zum 2. Weltkrieg dazu, dann haben tatsächlich die Nazis damit angefangen.



Wenn man zurückzählen will, landet man für moderne Kriege bei den deutschen Bombardements von Paris und England im ersten Weltkrieg und für prämoderne Kriege bei biologischem Katapulteinsatz in der Antike. Aber im zweiten Weltkrieg hat nur ein Land explizit den totalen Krieg unter Einbeziehung und systematischer Bekämpfung der Zivilbevölkerung ausgerufen und das war Deutschland.
(Womit sich die Nazis ironischerweise/aus typischer Inkompetenz das eigene Grab gegraben haben, denn die Verlagerung der Bombenschwerpunkte von Industriestandorten und Flugplätzen nach London machte die deutschen Luftangriffe weitesgehend nutzlos und der RAF die Arbeit deutlich einfacher.)


----------



## Framinator (21. März 2016)

Was gibts da noch zu schreiben? Ich glaube ich habe schon alles geschrieben. Merkel muss weg. Und ich komme aus NRW bin kein sogenannter "Pack" Ossi. Übrigens, was für ne üble Beschimpfung. Ich komme mir vor wie im 3. Reich. ICH BIN DAGEGEN. UND KÄMPFE AN!

Ich gehe auf die STRASSE! Wir brauchen MEHR MEHR MEHR!

Und wehret den Anfängen. Ich sehe sie. Und ich habs gewusst.


----------



## DerLachs (21. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Es gab viele Völkermorde, schon lange vor dem an den Juden. Armenier ist einer. An diversen afrikanischen Stämmen wurde Völkermord begangen, im Rahmen der Kolonialpolitik, von verschiedenen Kolonialmächten. Oder auch Völkermord durch die Spanier in Südamerika.
> Völkermord an den Indianern während der Besiedlung Amerikas und später durch die USA, usw.
> Der Völkermord an den Juden war mit nichten der erste.
> Die Reihe ist wie gesagt lang...


Stimmt natürlich, aber ich habe das Gefühl, dass der Völkermord an den Armeniern gerne vergessen wird, obwohl er zeitlich "kurz" vor dem Holocaust auf dem europäischen Kontinent (was ja auch keine "Selbstverständlichkeit" war, so obszön das jetzt auch klingen mag) geschehen ist.

Nun aber genug offtopic.


----------



## Framinator (21. März 2016)

Immer dieses nach hinten schauen. Es geht um HEUTE. Mein Gott. Merkel muss weg. Jeder Staat hatte einen Völkermord. USA INDIANER USW

Die grössten Völkerausrotter sind die USA

Ich hab nichts mit NAZIS zu tun. Ich würde niemals einen Menschen töten.

Ich sage nur ATOM BOMBEN auf Japan.

Ganze Generationen verstrahlt.

Die AMIS haben auch keine freien Wahlen. Man muss gut vernetzt sein um Präsident/in zu werden. WIE LACHHAFT! DIKTATUR

Das Schlimme ist das die ihre Probleme auf der ganzen Welt verteilen. Mit Kriegen. (Militärischer Komplex)


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2016)

> Aber im zweiten Weltkrieg hat nur ein Land explizit den totalen Krieg  unter Einbeziehung und systematischer Bekämpfung der Zivilbevölkerung  ausgerufen und das war Deutschland.
> (Womit sich die Nazis ironischerweise/aus typischer Inkompetenz das  eigene Grab gegraben haben, denn die Verlagerung der Bombenschwerpunkte  von Industriestandorten und Flugplätzen nach London machte die deutschen  Luftangriffe weitesgehend nutzlos und der RAF die Arbeit deutlich  einfacher.)


Gut das Fleckchen von dem der Krieg ausging ist der gleiche geblieben bis auf leichte Verschiebungen der Grenzen aber wenn sollte man es das III. Reich nennen und nicht unbedingt Deutschland auch wenn es umgangssprachlich stimmt


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Du sprichst die ganze Zeit von der Intention und auch wenn die V-Waffen größtenteils daneben gingen, weil die Nazis zu blöd zur Zielaufklärung waren, ändert das nichts daran, dass man eine Tonne Sprengstoff nicht zu psychologischen Zwecken auf London geschossen hat, wo es nun wirklich wenig militärische Ziele zu treffen gab.


Sie wurden als Massenvernichtungswaffen entwickelt, hatten aber letztendlich eine größere psychologische als zerstörerische Wirkung. 


Zurück zum Thema:

AfD: Sarrazin gibt etablierten Parteien Schuld am Rechtsruck | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Nightslaver (21. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber im zweiten Weltkrieg hat nur ein Land explizit den totalen Krieg unter Einbeziehung und systematischer Bekämpfung der Zivilbevölkerung ausgerufen und das war Deutschland.



Man kann sich darüber streiten, aber im Grunde haben die Engländer und Amerikaner genauso mit ihrem bewust so ausgelegten Bombenkrieg gegen die deutsche Zivilbevölkerung diese systematisch bekämpft. Schließlich wurden die Wohngebiete  in Städten systematisch zerbombt.
Hitlers Kampf gegen die Zivilbevölkerung in England hingegen war alles andere als etwas wirklich systematisches. Das mag auch daran gelegen haben das die deutsche Luftwaffe wie gesagt nicht für solch eine Aufgabe ausgerüstet und aufgestellt war und diese Aufgabe daher niemals wirklich erfolgreich bewältigen konnte, aber es hätte ja auch Hitlers Bestrebung unterminiert die Engländer doch zu einem Frieden / Bündnis zu bewegen, den er ja noch bis 1940 hoffte zu erreichen, hätte er von sich aus angefangen Englands Zivilbevölkerung zu bombadieren.
Diesen Schritt hat er erst gewagt als die Engländer nach der ungewollten Bombadierung Londons, durch deutsche Flugzeuge am 24 August, ihrer seits deutsche Städte bombadierten.
Ab da an war dieses "Tabu" dann faktisch auf beiden Seiten gebrochen.
Ansonsten waren es ja vor allem "Zigeuner" (Roma, z.B.), "Ostvölker" (Russen, im besonderen) und Juden wo systematisch gegen die Zivilbevölkerung vorgegangen wurde.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> (Womit sich die Nazis ironischerweise/aus typischer Inkompetenz das eigene Grab gegraben haben, denn die Verlagerung der Bombenschwerpunkte von Industriestandorten und Flugplätzen nach London machte die deutschen Luftangriffe weitesgehend nutzlos und der RAF die Arbeit deutlich einfacher.)



Das ist halt das Ergebnis wen man einen Gefreiten zum Oberbefehlshaber macht und er meint unfehlbar zu sein. Von einer Verlagerung des Schwerpunkts wurde ihm ja von verschiedenen Seiten strickt abgeraten (zum einen weil die Luftwaffe das von ihm gewollte nicht leisten konnte und zum anderen weil der überwiegende Teil der Generalität es als sinnlose Verschwendung von militärischen Ressourcen ohne Nutzen für den Krieg ansah, was es auch war).
Aber er meinte ja halt es wie später noch so oft besser zu wissen...


----------



## Captn (21. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Zurück zum Thema:
> 
> AfD: Sarrazin gibt etablierten Parteien Schuld am Rechtsruck | ZEIT ONLINE



Er sagt halt das, was eigentlich offensichtlich ist. Aber so wie der ehemalige Neuköllner Bürgermeister, wird er nicht für voll genommen.


----------



## Framinator (21. März 2016)

Das werden erst eure Kinder spüren. Ich habe keine Kinder.

In den Schulen fängst schon an. Über 50 Prozent Ausländer. Die Prozentzahl wird steigen. Der Lernerfolg sinken.

Das ist doch logisch. Grüne Politik. Konsequenzen werden folgen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (21. März 2016)

An alle die sagen die AfD wird nie eine Volkspartei:
 Bei Trump hat auch niemand damit gerechnet, dass er so weit kommt. Bei der FPÖ hat niemand mit den Aufstieg durch Haider gerechnet. Über die Grünen und Linken wurde auch anfangs gelacht. Oder hat jemand vor 10 Jahren über den Niedergang der FDP spekuliert ?
 Und wenn man mal in Geschichte blickt, mit den Aufstieg der NSDAP hat 1928 auch noch niemand so wirklich gerechnet oder mit dem Aufstieg der Kommunisten (KPdSU) im zaristischen Russland.

Aufstiege und Niedergänge in der Politik gehen schneller als man denkt.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (21. März 2016)

> In den Schulen fängst schon an. Über 50 Prozent Ausländer. Die Prozentzahl wird steigen. Der Lernerfolg sinken.


Das klappt auch ohne Ausländeranteil. Das benehmen etlicher Schüler ist auch so unter aller Kanone


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. März 2016)

Framinator schrieb:


> Das werden erst eure Kinder spüren. Ich habe keine Kinder.
> 
> In den Schulen fängst schon an. Über 50 Prozent Ausländer. Die Prozentzahl wird steigen. Der Lernerfolg sinken.
> 
> Das ist doch logisch. Grüne Politik. Konsequenzen werden folgen.



Bitte vermische nicht Ost-Europäer und Persen mit Arabern, denn du meinst sicher dass durch diese der Lernerfolg sinkt. 

Die Zustände kennt man in der Gegend zu gut, eine Schule mit 200 Schülern nimmt plötzlich 80 Flüchtlingskinder auf. Wo sollen diese Kinder hin ? Wer soll sie unterrichten ? (Eine Klasse hat meistens bis 25 Schüler, bei 25 Schülern kannst du Deutsch lernen vergessen (spreche aus Erfahrung)). Man bräuchte also im Idealfall 4 Lehrer  in der Praxis deutlich mehr, schätze so 8-12.


----------



## Nightslaver (21. März 2016)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Bitte vermische nicht Ost-Europäer und Persen mit Arabern, denn du meinst sicher dass durch diese der Lernerfolg sinkt.
> 
> Die Zustände kennt man in der Gegend zu gut, eine Schule mit 200 Schülern nimmt plötzlich 80 Flüchtlingskinder auf. Wo sollen diese Kinder hin ? Wer soll sie unterrichten ? (Eine Klasse hat meistens bis 25 Schüler, bei 25 Schülern kannst du Deutsch lernen vergessen (spreche aus Erfahrung)). Man bräuchte also im Idealfall 4 Lehrer  im praktischen deutlich mehr.



Keine Ahnung wo du her kommst, aber in Berlin waren schon als ich noch zur Schule ging 30 Schüler, und teilweise auch was mehr, pro Klasse, bei einem Lehrer, durchaus der Standard. 25 wäre da schon ein Traum gewesen... 
Am besten war da die Zeit auf dem Internat an der Privatschule, mit 15 Schülern pro Klasse. Da konnte man wirklich was lernen und die Lehrer mehr auf das Bedürfnis der einzelnen Schüler eingehen. Aber solch geringe Schülerzahlen an öffentlichen Schulen werden auch künftig reines Wunschdenken bleiben, sofern sich nicht die Einstellung der Politik und Gesellschaft zu unserem Bildungssystem ändert.


----------



## SpeCnaZ (21. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Keine Ahnung wo du her kommst, aber in Berlin waren schon als ich noch zur Schule ging 30 Schüler, und teilweise auch was mehr, pro Klasse, bei einem Lehrer, durchaus der Standard. 25 wäre da schon ein Traum gewesen...
> Am besten war da die Zeit auf dem Internat, mit 15 Schüler pro Klasse, da konnte man wirklich was lernen und die Lehrer mehr auf das Bedürfnis der einzelnen Schüler eingehen. Aber solch geringe Schülerzahlen an öffentlichen Schulen werden auch künftig reines Wunschdenken bleiben, sofern sich nicht die Einstellung der Politik und Gesellschaft zu unserem Bildungssystem ändert.


Sachsen. 

Zumindest ist es in den mir 3-4 bekannten Schulen um die ca. 25 Schüler/Klasse. Eenn es mehr sind wird entweder Real-/Hauptschule getrennt oder, was häufiger auftritt, Klasse A und B. Selten auch nach 3 Sprache, bei uns Russisch.

25 ist mMn auch das Maximum, Klassen mit von dir 15 erwähnten Leuten die einen ähnlichen Kenntnis bzw. Intelligenzlevel haben wären natürlich das Optimum. Leider ist es so, dass die leistunsschwächsten Schüler mit den Besten vermischt werden. Ist weder für die einen, noch für die anderen ein Spaß.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (21. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Gut das Fleckchen von dem der Krieg ausging ist der gleiche geblieben bis auf leichte Verschiebungen der Grenzen aber wenn sollte man es das III. Reich nennen und nicht unbedingt Deutschland auch wenn es umgangssprachlich stimmt



Stimme die prinzipiell zu, aber in einem Thread und gegenüber Personen, wo eben noch von Nationalstolz die Rede war, wo Abschottungsphantasien wie vor 90 Jahren kusieren und wo der Wert menschlichen Lebens von der Herkunft abhängig gemacht wird, da erlaube ich mir an dieser Stelle auch mal eine Vereinfachung 




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Man kann sich darüber streiten, aber im Grunde haben die Engländer und Amerikaner genauso mit ihrem bewust so ausgelegten Bombenkrieg gegen die deutsche Zivilbevölkerung diese systematisch bekämpft. Schließlich wurden die Wohngebiete  in Städten systematisch zerbombt.



Streitet ja keiner ab. Aber wie gesagt: Wenn man das ganze schon auf eine "aber der hat aber angefangen"-Frage reduziert, dann läuft es ganz klar auf die Erklärung des totalen Krieges hinaus. Formell gab es ab diesem Zeitpunkt nicht einmal mehr so etwas wie Zivilbevölkerung, es wurden ausdrücklich alle als Bestandteil der Kriegsmaschinerie betrachtet. Das macht die Zerstörung ganzer Städte nicht besser, aber es versperrt so ziemlich jeden Weg für Relativierungen und genau die schienen mir hier das Ziel zu sein.



> Ansonsten waren es ja vor allem "Zigeuner" (Roma, z.B.), "Ostvölker" (Russen, im besonderen) und Juden wo systematisch gegen die Zivilbevölkerung vorgegangen wurde.



Und das ist auch der Punkt, den es unter moralischen Gesichtspunkten zu beachten gibt. Kriegsverbrechen sind eine Sache - aber die Verfolgung "unwürdigen Lebens" durch die Nazis war nicht Bestandteil des Krieges. Das war systematische Auslöschung eines Teils der Zivilbevölkerung. Und es ist ein bleibendes Signal dafür, dass man verdammt hellhörig werden sollte, sobald irgendjemand anfängt, Grenzen zwischen Menschen zu ziehen.



> Aber er meinte ja halt es wie später noch so oft besser zu wissen...



Womit wir wieder den Bogen zu AfDlern geschlagen haben, die irgendwie auch vieles besser wissen wollen, aber weite Teile der Fakten selbst dann ignorieren, wenn man sie darauf hinweist 




SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Sachsen.
> 
> Zumindest ist es in den mir 3-4 bekannten Schulen um die ca. 25 Schüler/Klasse. Eenn es mehr sind wird entweder Real-/Hauptschule getrennt oder, was häufiger auftritt, Klasse A und B. Selten auch nach 3 Sprache, bei uns Russisch.
> 
> 25 ist mMn auch das Maximum, Klassen mit von dir 15 erwähnten Leuten die einen ähnlichen Kenntnis bzw. Intelligenzlevel haben wären natürlich das Optimum. Leider ist es so, dass die leistunsschwächsten Schüler mit den Besten vermischt werden. Ist weder für die einen, noch für die anderen ein Spaß.



Klingt luxuriös. 25er Klassen habe ich zum letzten Mal an der Grundschule gesehen, in höheren Schulzweigen war 33 der Zielwert und in gesplitteten Fächern lag der Rekord lag iirc bei 37. Und da braucht man dann sich dann auch nicht mehr wundern, wenn sich "schulicher" Lernerfolg fast nur noch bei denjenigen einstellt, bei denen die Eltern die Hälfte der Bildung übernehmen (konnten) - also naturgemäß nicht bei Kindern aus einkommensschwachen Familien, in denen die elterlichen Sprachkenntnisse nur für den Alltag reichen, aber nie mit den Aufgaben deutscher Bildungssysteme konfrontiert waren.


----------



## efdev (21. März 2016)

War sowohl in Hessen als auch RLP in der Schule jeweils 25+ Schüler bis auf eine Klasse in der ich ne Zeitlang war das waren 15 Schüler wir waren aber auch ein Sonderfall zu der Zeit  (Gelernt hatte trotzdem keiner was ) ansonsten ist 25-33 Schüler so der normale Bereich.

Dementsprechend lässt es sich auch lernen und begeistert sind die Lehrer ist also alles andere als schön


----------



## Framinator (22. März 2016)

SpeCnaZ schrieb:


> Bitte vermische nicht Ost-Europäer und Persen mit Arabern, denn du meinst sicher dass durch diese der Lernerfolg sinkt.



Damit wir uns nicht falsch verstehen. Ich habe nichts gegen Ausländer. Ich habe was gegen die jetzige Situation. Und da wäre der Name Asylant angebrachter. Der sogenannte Asylant ist illegal hier. Und Merkel schleppt die wie ein Magnet über jede Grenze hierher. Und das ist einfach nur krass. Ich meine natürlich die jetzige Situation in Klassen und das sind Araber und andere "Kriegsgeschädigte".

Gute Nacht.

Eine Addition. Da ich es gerade anschaue. Ein Vortrag Frage Antwort Christoph Hörstel Christoph Hörstel  Burg/Spreewald 18.3.216  Fragen aus dem Publikum - YouTube. Sehenswert. Anschauen.

So jetzt aber Gute Nacht und schlaft gut.


----------



## Korberich (22. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Aufstiege und Niedergänge in der Politik gehen schneller als man denkt.


Ich würde sogar sagen wollen, dass der Niedergang ganzer Völker und Zivilisationen oft ausgesprochen schnell geht und seltsamerweise von den Menschen nie rechtzeitig erkannt wird. In Europa, hier besonders Frankreich - Belgien - Deutschland, gehen eben die eigentlichen Bewohner dieser Länder massiven Veränderungen entgegen die bis zu ihrer Ausrottung oder Vertreibung führen können. Heute mag es noch viele Leute geben die bei der Aussage einen politisch korrekten Weinkrampf bekommen aber ihre Enkel werden darüber anders denken, wenn sie mit ein paar letzten Habseligkeiten versuchen irgendwo einen sicheren Platz zum Leben zu finden. Die Flüchtlinge von heute sind die Eroberer von Morgen und die Gutmenschen von heute hinterlassen ihren Nachkommen ein Leben in Elend und sozialer Verwüstung. Um das zu sehen muss man kein Prophet sein sondern sich nur ansehen wie es in Ländern aussieht wo der Islam die Mehrheit bildet. Die Grenze liegt beim Islam um die 10-20% der Gesamtbevölkerung! Ab da verlangt man Sonderrechte,  eigene Gesetze und untermauert das ggf. mit Gewalt. Wer meint man könnte mit fundamentalistischen Muslimen (und das sind genau solche aus Syrien, Pakistan, Afghanistan, Iran usw) in einer freien Gesellschaft problemlos zusammen leben beantworte bitte sich selbst nur eine Frage: Wie viele islamischen Länder fallen ihm ein wo ein Christ problemlos seinen Glauben ausleben kann und wie viele christlichen Länder fallen ihm ein wo Muslime ihren Glauben frei ausleben können? Die Frage darf man sich auch gerne mit Schwulen oder Feministinnen stellen um zu sehen wohin die Reise gehen wird!

Wer von einem Land träumt, wo christliche Kirchen gesprengt werden, Frauen im schwarzen "Stoffkäfig" herumlaufen müssen, für einen Ladendiebstahl die Hand abgeschlagen wird und Homosexuelle am Baukran aufgeknüpft werden ist mit dem fundamentalistischem Islam natürlich gut bedient. Der sollte auch unbedingt weiter CDU, SPD und Grüne wählen.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (22. März 2016)

Wurde vorhin von der Bundesregierung auf facebook gepostet:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Punkt 1 dürfte hier viele freuen.
Verstehe ich Punkt 2 falsch oder ist es nicht einfach Punkt 1? Greichenland gehört zur EU und irregulär ist nett für "illegal". 
Naja sei's drum ...

Punkt 3 ist auch wieder so ein Ding ...
Kurzes Beispiel:
Person A ist auf der Flucht von Syrien nach Europa und Person B genießt Asyl in der Türkei.
Person A erreicht Europa, wird aber wieder abgeschoben, da er illegal hier ist.
Da Person A nun abgeschoben wurde, wird Person B nach Europa eingeladen.

Was für ein Quatsch. 
"Hey, du bist zwar durch die halbe Welt geflohen, hast vielleicht kurz vorm Hungertod gestanden und dir deine Füße kaputt gelaufen, aber du bist illegal hier und musst somit den Weg zurück. Dafür kann jetzt aber ein anderer zu uns."  Was?!
Das klingt eher nach einem Kartenspiel, statt Hilfe.

Punkt 4: Das wären dann 20 Monate, wenn man vom 1.04.2016 ausgeht.
6.000.000.000 auf 20 Monate verteilt sind 300.000.000€ pro Monat.
Welches Land zahlt wie viel dazu?

Punkt 5: Welches Land schickt das Personal? Wir haben auch schon Österreich geholfen.
Wenn ich etwas wirksam tun wollen würde, würde ich die Grenzen soweit verschieben, wie es nur geht. In dem Fall wäre es die EU-Türkei-Grenze.
So kommt niemand illegal ins Land und man kann viel besser vorgehen. Die Helfer sind nicht erst in Zentraleuropa, sondern direkt im Nachbarland.
Das hat schnellere Asylvorgänge und Kostenersparnis zur Folge.


----------



## Sparanus (22. März 2016)

@novo
Demonstration sind Unsinn, Politik wird nicht auf der Straße gemacht und sie soll auch nicht auf der Straße gemacht werden.


----------



## rabe08 (22. März 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @novo
> Demonstration sind Unsinn, Politik wird nicht auf der Straße gemacht und sie soll auch nicht auf der Straße gemacht werden.



Demonstrationen sind aber eine der Möglichkeiten, in denen der Souverän mal seine Meinung darlegen kann. Ich denke da z.B. an die letzte Freiheit statt Angst Demo. Und so weh es mir tut, immer die "besorgten Bürger" in Protestunion mit den Nazis zu sehen, die Durchführung von Versammlungen (=>Demonstration) ist ein Menschenrecht. Wenn dieses eingeschränkt wird - Auflagen, Vebote - müssen strengste Maßstäbe angelegt werden.


----------



## rabe08 (22. März 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Punkt 4: Das wären dann 20 Monate, wenn man vom 1.04.2016 ausgeht.
> 6.000.000.000 auf 20 Monate verteilt sind 300.000.000€ pro Monat.
> Welches Land zahlt wie viel dazu?



Das wird aufgeteilt. Gemeinhin ist der deutsche Anteil in der EU 27%. Hängt an Bevölkerung und Wirtschaftskraft. Einer der Gründe, warum der deutsche Einfluß in der EU so groß ist. Gegen Deutschland geht nichts. Immer im Hinterkopf haben, wenn ein Politiker sagt "Wollen wir ja eigentlich nicht, aber die EU will das....". Deutschland hat immer zugestimmt, sonst gäbe es diese generische Auflage nicht.


----------



## beren2707 (22. März 2016)

*Moderative Anmerkung:

*Damit keine Missverständnisse entstehen: So sehr Beiträge zum WK2 in ihrer Art und Weise ins Bild dieses Threads passen (Relativierungen, gegenseitiges Anprangern, Halbwissen), so sehr möchte ich doch nochmals betonen, dass derlei Beiträge inhaltlich nicht in diesen Thread gehören und somit SPAM sind. Daher habe ich im Sinne der Gleichbehandlung an die Beteiligten Ermahnungen und Verwarnungen verteilt und bitte erneut um Mäßigung. Die Beiträge bleiben weiterhin stehen, um Zensurvorwürfen vorzubeugen.

Mit den besten Grüßen
die Moderation - beren2707


----------



## Verminaard (22. März 2016)

Ich versteh solche Menschen wie die Beatrix von Storch nicht. 
Noch weniger die AfD. Ob die irgendwann mal erkennen das solche Menschen in einer ernsthaften Partei nix zu suchen haben?
Das wird denke ich der groesste Stolperstein der AfD werden. Solange die solche Personen in ihren Reihen hat, wuerd ich mir da nicht allzugroße Sorgen machen, das sich die AfD lange "so gut" haelt.
Was bezweckt diese Frau mit solchen Aussagen? Ist doch fuer die Partei kontraproduktiv:
Beatrix von Storch


----------



## aloha84 (22. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich versteh solche Menschen wie die Beatrix von Storch nicht.
> Noch weniger die AfD. Ob die irgendwann mal erkennen das solche Menschen in einer ernsthaften Partei nix zu suchen haben?
> Das wird denke ich der groesste Stolperstein der AfD werden. Solange die solche Personen in ihren Reihen hat, wuerd ich mir da nicht allzugroße Sorgen machen, das sich die AfD lange "so gut" haelt.
> Was bezweckt diese Frau mit solchen Aussagen? Ist doch fuer die Partei kontraproduktiv:
> Beatrix von Storch



Erfahrungsgemäß wird so eine Personalie korrigiert, wenn sie mit der Wahlkampfstrategie kollidiert.
Also wenn zur Bundestagswahl, eben nicht mehr "Protestwähler" sondern am besten alle Bürger erreicht werden sollen --> wird an dem Stuhl gesägt.
Also einfach mal abwarten und Tee trinken, die aus der AFD rauszukriegen wird aber schwierig, dafür steht sie relativ weit oben....genauso wie Höcke.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (22. März 2016)

Im Gegensatz zu Björn Höcke ist Frau von Storch ja fast noch eine Linke. Wenn man die alle aussortieren würde, dann könnte die AfD nicht mal die Sitze belegen, die sie bei den Wahlen gewonnen haben. Aber Erika Steinbach bewegt sich ja auf einem ähnlichem Niveau und ist in der Union immer noch Sprecherin für Menschenrechte


----------



## CranberryPie (22. März 2016)

Ich empfinde es als abstoßen, wie die AfD die drei bedauerlichen Einzelfälle in Brüssel für ihre Zwecke ausschlachtet. Nach den bedauerlichen Einzelfällen von Paris und dem bedauerlichen Einzelfall von Köln ist dieser Hohn seitens der AfD kaum mehr zu ertragen. 

Nach den heutigen Vorfällen brauchen wir unbedingt einen runden Tisch gegen Rechts!


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (22. März 2016)

CranberryPie schrieb:


> Ich empfinde es als abstoßen, wie die AfD die drei bedauerlichen Einzelfälle in Brüssel für ihre Zwecke ausschlachtet. Nach den bedauerlichen Einzelfällen von Paris und dem bedauerlichen Einzelfall von Köln ist dieser Hohn seitens der AfD kaum mehr zu ertragen.
> ...



Respekt. Um die Brücke von Köln zu Terroranschlägen in Brüssel und Paris  zu schlagen braucht es...........äh, ich glaube da fehlt wohl eher irgendwas


----------



## CranberryPie (22. März 2016)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Respekt. Um die Brücke von Köln zu Terroranschlägen in Brüssel und Paris  zu schlagen braucht es...........äh, ich glaube da fehlt wohl eher irgendwas



Meine Rede. Ganz gleich, wie diffus die Situation auch ist - die AfD ist ständig bemüht, daraus ihr widerliches Kapital zu schlagen.

Wie der ausgewiesene Experte eben auf nTV treffend festgestellt hat; Wir werden uns an diese bedauerlichen Einzelfälle gewöhnen müssen. Europe - YES.


----------



## aloha84 (22. März 2016)

Man kann bei der Flüchtlingspolitik geteilter Meinung sein usw. etc.pp

Aber nach einem solchen Verbrechen -->



> *Viele Grüße aus Brüssel*. Wir haben soeben das Parlament verlassen.  Hubschrauber kreisen. Militär rückt an. Sirenen überall. Offenbar viele  Tote am Flughafen und am Zentralbahnhof. *Hat aber alles nix mit nix zu  tun.*


 Zitat: Facebookauftritt Storch

--> eine Meldung herauszubringen die,
1. klingt wie ein Urlaubsgruß (Da fehlt nur noch ein smiley am ende des postes)
2. am Schluss sämtliche Flüchtlinge mit Terroristen gleichsetzt.....

....hat nichts mehr mit gesunden Menschenverstand zu tun.
So etwas ist in der derzeitigen Situation verachtenswert, und geht weit über politische Kritik oder gar "Humor" hinaus. 

Ich bin mal gespannt welche Ausrede sie dafür finden wird, vielleicht ist sie ja wieder "Mausgerutscht".
Aber eine Ausrede braucht sie, selbst Petry wird das nicht unkommentiert lassen (können).


----------



## Iconoclast (22. März 2016)

Auf der anderen Seite sind ja auch alle AfD Wähler Idioten. Pauschalisieren tun sie alle. Da ist keiner besser als der andere. Wenn auch ich den Tweet für fragwürdig halte. Ob die Spacken wieder mit über die Flüchtlingsroute gekommen sind wird sich ja denke ich noch heraussstellen, oder eben nicht. Wenn aber, dann ist Merkels Politik nicht ganz unschuldig.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. März 2016)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Im Gegensatz zu Björn Höcke ist Frau von Storch ja fast noch eine Linke.


Dann weißt du echt wenig über die AfD.
Höcke ist liberaler als von Storch (auch wenn es sein Auftreten nicht ist).


Iconoclast schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite sind ja auch alle AfD Wähler Idioten. Pauschalisieren tun sie alle. Da ist keiner besser als der andere. Wenn auch ich den Tweet für fragwürdig halte. Ob die Spacken wieder mit über die Flüchtlingsroute gekommen sind wird sich ja denke ich noch heraussstellen, oder eben nicht. Wenn aber, dann ist Merkels Politik nicht ganz unschuldig.


Auf Facebook haben die von der Antifa doch eh immer Zeit dazu einen Shitstorm über AfD-Seiten hereinbrechen zu lassen.
Laut einer Statistik des Verfassungsschutzes gehen die ja nicht arbeiten.



CranberryPie schrieb:


> Nach den heutigen Vorfällen brauchen wir unbedingt einen runden Tisch gegen Rechts!


Vergiss nicht, dass wir auch noch selber dran schuld sind, weil wir ja so rassistisch sind...


----------



## Seeefe (22. März 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Wenn aber, dann ist Merkels Politik nicht ganz unschuldig.



Die Politik von Merkel in der Flüchtlignskrise, ob man sie nun für richtig oder falsch hält, hat garnichts mit den Anschlägen in Paris oder Brüssel zu tun.    

Die meisten Täter kamen ja sowie so aus Vororten von Paris oder Brüssel selbst...


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (22. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> ....
> Auf Facebook haben die von der Antifa doch eh immer Zeit dazu einen Shitstorm über AfD-Seiten hereinbrechen zu lassen.
> Laut einer Statistik des Verfassungsschutzes gehen die ja nicht arbeiten.....



Stimmt AfD und Pegida haben in dieser Zeit genug damit zu tun die Foren der Lügenpresse zu bombadieren 

Und by the way: Wenn du auf eine Statistik des Verfassungsschutzes verweist wäre eine Quelle immer gut.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. März 2016)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Und by the way: Wenn du auf eine Statistik des Verfassungsschutzes verweist wäre eine Quelle immer gut.


Du weißt doch sicher wie man Google benutzt...

UPDATE:
Das AKW bei Brüssel muss evakuiert werden...
+++ Anschlag in Brussel im Live-Ticker +++: Mindestens 34 Tote bei Terroranschlag in Belgien - FOCUS Online


----------



## Seeefe (22. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> UPDATE:
> Das AKW bei Brüssel muss evakuiert werden...
> +++ Anschlag in Brussel im Live-Ticker +++: Mindestens 34 Tote bei Terroranschlag in Belgien - FOCUS Online



Nicht unbedingt, Mitarbeiter die nicht gebraucht werden, können nach Hause gehen hat der Betreiber geschrieben. 

Allgemein halte ich updatemeldungen hier im Thread für eine schlechte Idee, dafür herrscht noch zu viel Chaos.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. März 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite sind ja auch alle AfD Wähler Idioten.....


Das mag Deine Meinung sein, ich würde es trotzdem anders ausdrücken und es wird der Sache auch nicht gerecht. Für mich sind es ängstliche rückwärtsorientierte Besitzstandswahrer, die zurück in die vermeindlich heile  und beschränkte Welt der fünfziger Jahre wollen, bestens beschrieben in Heimatfilmen, ohne dabei die Realität zu erkennen, dass diese Zeiten nicht mehr in die heutige globale Welt passen.

Hier mal wieder eine Interpretation des vorläufigen AfD Wahlprogramms, die genau dieses kulturelle Zurück verdeutlicht. Für mich liest sich das absolut gruselig. Es ist ein Rückfall von 30-70 Jahren, je nach Thema. Ich frage mich bei solchen Programmen, wer diese Partei aus vollen Herzen wählen kann. Über unwissende Protestwähler hinaus fallen mir wenige Menschen ein. Alfred Tetzlaff, so es ihn real geben würde, wäre natürlich ein idealer AfD-Wähler.
Einblicke in das Parteiprogramm: Was die AfD will | tagesschau.de


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das mag Deine Meinung sein, ich würde es trotzdem anders ausdrücken und es wird der Sache auch nicht gerecht. Für mich sind es ängstliche rückwärtsorientierte Besitzstandswahrer, die zurück in die vermeindlich heile  und beschränkte Welt der fünfziger Jahre wollen, bestens beschrieben in Heimatfilmen, ohne dabei die Realität zu erkennen, dass diese Zeiten nicht mehr in die heutige globale Welt passen.


Mehr als Hetze fällt dir auch nicht ein, oder ?
Übrigens, die Wirtschaftsideen der Linken passen auch nicht in die globale Welt rein...


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2016)

Also, ich warte jetzt mal bis Ende April -- oder wie lange das nun dauert -- bis die AFD tatsächlich das offizielle Parteiprogramm veröffentlicht.
Dann wissen wir auch, was am Ende nun wirklich kommt.
Jetzt erinnert das ein wenig an das, was Donald Trump will -- nämlich alles und nichts.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (22. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Du weißt doch sicher wie man Google benutzt...
> ....



Wenn du glaubst, dass es eine Holschuld ist, wenn du Behauptungen aufstellst, bitte, dann glaub mal schön weiter dran


----------



## Seeefe (22. März 2016)

Es gibt ne kleine Regel, wer Behauptungen aufstellt sollte diese auch untermauern, nicht der Gesprächspartner gegenüber.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (22. März 2016)

Wen interessieren schon Fakten wenn man mit Gerüchten und Behauptungen Stimmung machen kann.


----------



## CranberryPie (22. März 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Auf der anderen Seite sind ja auch alle AfD Wähler Idioten. Pauschalisieren tun sie alle. Da ist keiner besser als der andere. Wenn auch ich den Tweet für fragwürdig halte. Ob die Spacken wieder mit über die Flüchtlingsroute gekommen sind wird sich ja denke ich noch heraussstellen, oder eben nicht. Wenn aber, dann ist Merkels Politik nicht ganz unschuldig.



Find ich sehr bedenklich, dass du einige unsere schutzsuchenden Neubürger hier als "Spacken" titulierst. Das ist diffamierend, verletzend und lässt mich grübeln, ob ich deinen Kommentar nicht dem Verfassungsschutz melden sollte. Ganz gleich, ob diese Menschen heute in Brüssel oder aber Paris ihren Glauben etwas intensiver ausgelebt haben - es sind und bleiben Schutzbedürftige deren Handlungen einzig und alleine auf unserer kaputte, feindselige Gesellschaft fußt die sie nicht innig genug Willkommen geheißen hat!


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. März 2016)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Wen interessieren schon Fakten wenn man mit Gerüchten und Behauptungen Stimmung machen kann.


Verfassungsschutz: 92 Prozent der Linksradikalen wohnen bei Mutti - MOPO24
Zufrieden ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Mehr als Hetze fällt dir auch nicht ein, oder ?
> Übrigens, die Wirtschaftsideen der Linken passen auch nicht in die globale Welt rein...


Doch, weil der aktuelle Weg der finanziellen Aufspaltung zwischen arm und reich zwar eine ganz normale Entwickung des Kapitalismus ist, aber überall erkannt wird, dass die sie daraus entstehenden Probleme zu groß werden. Hier zurück zur sozialem Marktwirtschaft zu gehen kann und wird durchaus für stabilere Staaten sorgen. Die linken betreiben darum wirtschsaftlich durchaus sinnvolle und erfolgreiche Politik, mn müsste sie nur mal lassen. Stabilität ist für Unternehmen eines der wichtigsten Kritierien, zumindest für hochkomplexe Produktionen. Billig braucht man nicht überall, eine Chipfabrik funktioniert nicht im Billigland mit täglichen Stromausfällen.

Was ist daran Hetze festzustellen, dass die AfD z.B. in der Familienpolitik zu längst überholten Modellen zurück möchte, die der heutigen Zeit keineswegs gerecht werden und damit hunderttausende von Menscheh ausgegrenzt und diskriminiert werden? Wir hatten schon hunderte Beiträge vorher das Bild von Homo Maskulinus, also dem ideal des "Weißen unbehinderten heterosexuellen Mannes", für den diese Art de Politik gemacht wird. Der Rest hlt das aber für nichts weiter als große Grütze. Warum wohl ist der Frauenanteil unter AfD-Wählern so gering?


----------



## efdev (22. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Verfassungsschutz: 92 Prozent der Linksradikalen wohnen bei Mutti - MOPO24
> Zufrieden ?



Klingt aber mehr nach Gewalttäter sind Arbeitslos  
Ich weiß nur immer noch nicht ab wann jemand Linksextrem ist, dank dir Wissen wir jetzt das Linke Gewalttäter Arbeitslose sind wie ist es mit dem Rest der keine Gewalt ausübt?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir hatten schon hunderte Beiträge vorher das Bild von Homo Maskulinus, also dem ideal des "Weißen unbehinderten heterosexuellen Mannes", für den diese Art de Politik gemacht wird. Der Rest hlt das aber für nichts weiter als große Grütze. Warum wohl ist der Frauenanteil unter AfD-Wählern so gering?


Wandere doch einfach nach Afrika aus. Da musst du nicht mehr täglich deine Verachtung gegenüber weißen Männern betonen.

Wo grenzt die AfD, Millionen Menschen mit ihrer Familienpolitik aus ?



efdev schrieb:


> Klingt aber mehr nach Gewalttäter sind Arbeitslos
> Ich weiß nur immer noch nicht ab wann jemand Linksextrem ist, dank dir Wissen wir jetzt das Linke Gewalttäter Arbeitslose sind wie ist es mit dem Rest der keine Gewalt ausübt?


Für mich klingt es eher so, dass Linksradikale das gleiche Täterprofil wie Neonazis haben.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Warum wohl ist der Frauenanteil unter AfD-Wählern so gering?



Weil Frauen weniger oft auf so plumpe Parolen hereinfallen als Männer.
Wobei ich jetzt den Frauenanteil bei der CSU nicht kenne, aber viel höher wird er da sicher nicht sein.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Weil Frauen weniger oft auf so plumpe Parolen hereinfallen als Männer.
> Wobei ich jetzt den Frauenanteil bei der CSU nicht kenne, aber viel höher wird er da sicher nicht sein.


Frauen wählen durchschnittlich auch linker als Männer.
Vor allem Rentnerinnen sind die Stammwähler von der SPD/Grüne.


----------



## fipS09 (22. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Frauen wählen durchschnittlich auch linker als Männer.
> Vor allem Rentnerinnen sind die Stammwähler von der SPD/Grüne.





Haben Frauen vielleicht in Wahrheit gar keine Lust auf das von der AfD propagierte "klassische Familienbild"?


----------



## aloha84 (22. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Verfassungsschutz: 92 Prozent der Linksradikalen wohnen bei Mutti - MOPO24
> Zufrieden ?



Wird bei rechts*radikalen* nicht ganz anders sein. Irgendwo muss die Wut ja herkommen.
Obwohl ich vom Alter überrascht bin, in Leipzig sah der schwarze Block (linke Seite) aus wie eine Klassenfahrt, ca. 9.-10. Klasse, und benehmen sich auch entsprechend --> Mülltonnen anzünden, Steine werfen.
Bei den den radikalen von rechts, war das alter gefühlt höher..........von deutscher Reinlichkeit haben die aber auch noch nichts gehört.......riechen auf 100 Meter nach Bier, und haben z.T.: keine Zähne im Mund....
Radikal_links + rechts = sch31ß3!

@AFD

Frau Storch hat jetzt was neues geposted, jetzt tun ihr die Toten schon irgendwie leid.
Mal schauen, ich glaube sie hat vorhin den Bogen überspannt.........bei jeder anderer Partei hätte das vermutlich konsequenzen, wenn auch nur im Inneren.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Frau Storch hat jetzt was neues geposted, jetzt tun ihr die Toten schon irgendwie leid.
> Mal schauen, ich glaube sie hat vorhin den Bogen überspannt.........bei jeder anderer Partei hätte das vermutlich konsequenzen, wenn auch nur im Inneren.


Die wird abgesetzt... Garantiert.
Sie hat es zu sehr übertrieben.



fipS09 schrieb:


> Haben Frauen vielleicht in Wahrheit gar keine Lust auf das von der AfD propagierte "klassische Familienbild"?


 Aber dann wird  trotzdem gerne rumgeheult, wenn sie dann ihr Kind alleine erziehen müssen...
Die AfD wird auch niemanden zu irgendetwas zwingen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (22. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Verfassungsschutz: 92 Prozent der Linksradikalen wohnen bei Mutti - MOPO24
> Zufrieden ?



Und wo steht da das die,  nicht arbeiten?

Zitat von dir:" Auf Facebook haben die von der Antifa doch eh immer Zeit dazu einen Shitstorm über AfD-Seiten hereinbrechen zu lassen.
Laut einer Statistik des Verfassungsschutzes gehen die ja nicht arbeiten."

Wenn ich aus der "Bildzeitung" entnehmen kann sind 34% Arbeitslos.

Die Statistik des Verfassungsschutzes bleibst du weiterhin schuldig. Oder ist die Bildzeitung offizielles Presseorgan des Verfassungsschutzes?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wird bei rechts*radikalen* nicht ganz anders sein.


Es gibt einen gravierenden Unterschied. Linksradikale, oder besser gesagt Autonome, kämpfen gegen die Staatsgewalt (Polizei) und gegen Rechtsextreme.

Die Rechtsextremen dagegen kämpfen heimtückisch gegen normale Mitbürger, die schwachen davon. Es gibt Straftaten gegen Ausländer, Behinderte etc. Gewalt ist immer zu verachten und nie ein adaquates Mittel, aber es macht trotzdem einen Unterschied, ob man gegen besser ausgerüstete und darauf trainierte Polizisten los geht, oder gegen schlafende Frauen und Kinder, denen man Molotow-Cocktails in die Wohnung schmeißt.

Von der AfD fehlt mir immer noch eine klare Distanzierung gegen brennende Flüchtlingsheime, genauso wie mir seinerzeit von Kohl eine klare Distanzierung gegen brennende Asylantenheime fehlte, als deren geistiger Vater er mit seiner unerträglich ausländerfeindlichen Politik er gesehen werden kann. Es wirkt auf mich durchaus wie ein tolerieren der AfD, zum Teil wirkt es gar wie ein anstacheln zu diesen Taten. Das allerdings kommt bei Pediga viel stärker zum Vorschein.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. März 2016)

Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Wenn ich aus der "Bildzeitung" entnehmen kann sind 34% Arbeitslos.



Bei der AfD werden alle Wähler auch als "Arbeitslose" beschimpft, obwohl nur 30% der Arbeitslosen die AfD gewählt haben...



> Die Statistik des Verfassungsschutzes bleibst du weiterhin schuldig. Oder ist die Bildzeitung offizielles Presseorgan des Verfassungsschutzes?


Da steht doch ganz klar im Artikel.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt einen gravierenden Unterschied. Linksradikale, oder besser gesagt Autonome, kämpfen gegen die Staatsgewalt (Polizei) und gegen Rechtsextreme.


Deine Relativierungen gleichen denen die du hier selbst "kritisierst"...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Da musst du nicht mehr täglich deine Verachtung gegenüber weißen Männern betonen.


Du verstehst es wirklich nicht, oder? Du solltest einfach mal darüber nachdenken, wie weit die Gesellschaft von einer mittelgroßen Gruppe geprägt wird. Als Mitglied dieser Gruppe bemerkt man in der Regel nicht, wie andere von dieser Gruppe diskrimiert werden. Rede darum mit den anderen ca. 70%, die weiblich, schwul, behindert, etc sind und höre Dir an, wo sie sich diskriminiert vorkommen. 

Meine Verachtung liegt nur am Verhalten, an nichts anderem, das kann jeder problemlos ändern oder auch nicht. Es ist seine Entscheidung. Und es gibt Menschen, deren Verhalten in meinen Augen ungeheuer dämlich ist. Vor allem Ignoranz ist einer dieser verachtenswerten Eigenschaften. Die AfD vertritt nicht die breite Masse der Bevölkerung, sondern nur einen relativ kleinen Teil. Kann sie machen, ist demokratisch in Ordnung, aber ich kann und werde diese Art von Partei auf Basis ihrer Ziele und ihres Verhaltens trotzdem verachten.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Meine Verachtung liegt nur am Verhalten, an nichts anderem, das kann jeder problemlos ändern oder sich eben auch nicht. Es ist seine Entscheidung.. Und es gibt Menschen, deren Verhalten in meinen Augen ungeheuer dämlich ist. Vor allem Ignoranz ist einer dieser verachtenswerten Eigenschaften.


Und andere kritisieren eben dein Verhalten...

Anmerkung: Einer der beiden Vorsitzenden der Jungen Alternative ist schwul, eine Beisitzerin im Bundesvorstand (Alice Weidel) ist lesbisch. Wie erklärst du dir das ?


----------



## aloha84 (22. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt einen gravierenden Unterschied. Linksradikale, oder besser gesagt Autonome, kämpfen gegen die *Staatsgewalt (Polizei) und gegen Rechtsextreme*.
> 
> Die *Rechtsextremen dagegen kämpfen heimtückisch gegen normale Mitbürger*, die schwachen davon. Es gibt Straftaten gegen Ausländer, Behinderte etc. Gewalt ist immer zu verachten und nie ein adaquates Mittel, aber es *macht trotzdem einen Unterschied, ob man gegen besser ausgerüstete und darauf trainierte Polizisten los geht*, oder gegen schlafende Frauen und Kinder, denen man Molotow-Cocktails in die Wohnung schmeißt.
> 
> Von der AfD fehlt mir immer noch eine klare Distanzierung gegen brennende Flüchtlingsheime, genauso wie mir seinerzeit von Kohl eine klare Distanzierung gegen brennende Asylantenheime fehlte, als deren geistiger Vater er mit seiner unerträglich ausländerfeindlichen Politik er gesehen werden kann. Es wirkt auf mich durchaus wie ein tolerieren der AfD, zum Teil wirkt es gar wie ein anstacheln zu diesen Taten. Das allerdings kommt bei Pediga viel stärker zum Vorschein.



Ne sorry sehe ich anders.
Ein Polizist ist ebenfalls ein Bürger, nämlich einer der ganz normal seiner Arbeit für uns alle nachgeht. 
Und wenn der linke Mob in Leipzig durch die Südverstadt zieht und dabei Autos mit Steinen bewirft oder anzündet, weiß ich nicht was das mit "kämpfen gegen Staatsgewalt" zu tun haben soll.
--> Und wer meint meinen Privatbesitz zu beschädigen, für den ich mir auf Arbeit tagtäglich den Hintern aufreiße, ist in meinen Augen nicht "autonom" oder politisch fortschrittlich, sondern ein Idiot der von der "Staatsgewalt" verurteilt werden muss, mit dem Strafmaß welchem ihm zusteht.
Das Gleiche verlange ich auch wenn Horden von Rechtsradikalen durch die Straßen ziehen, und Leute verprügeln "weil sie blöd gucken".
Verhaften, Prozess führen, verurteilen, bestrafen. Jede Art von Gewalt ist verwerflich, egal aus welcher Richtung sie kommt.

Wie meinst du das mit Kohl, also welche Asylantenheime haben da gebrannt? In Rostock oder wo/welche?
Das ist ja schon ein paar Jahre her, ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass unser Altkanzler in der Richtung blind war.
Davon ab war Kohl Europäer durch und durch, ob er jetzt zu den "weltoffensten" Politikern der Geschichte gehört ist sicher streitbar, aber er war für sein Alter, Generation und Regierungszeit fortschrittlich.


----------



## Woohoo (22. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich frage mich anhand deiner Beiträge eher welches Verhalten wohl ignoranter ist.
> 
> Anmerkung: Einer der beiden Vorsitzenden der Jungen Alternative ist schwul, eine Beisitzerin im Bundesvorstand (Alice Weidel) ist lesbisch. Wie erklärst du dir das ?



Schwule die nicht "Ihrem Schema" entsprechend reagieren (z.B. sich nicht für Feminismus einsetzen etc.) werden von diesen Gruppen als "dangerous fags" angesehen.


----------



## efdev (22. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Anmerkung: Einer der beiden Vorsitzenden der Jungen Alternative ist schwul, eine Beisitzerin im Bundesvorstand (Alice Weidel) ist lesbisch. Wie erklärst du dir das ?



Das die AfD im Moment ein Sammelbecken für alles ist eigentlich recht einfach.
Was davon am Ende übrig bleibt ist ne ganz andere Sache.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Anmerkung: Einer der beiden Vorsitzenden der Jungen Alternative ist
> schwul, eine Beisitzerin im Bundesvorstand (Alice Weidel) ist lesbisch. Wie erklärst du dir das ?


Dann warten wir ab, welche Karrieren sie machen werden. Wichtiger ist aber, wie die Politik der AfD aussehen wird. Das ein paar Einzelkämpfer versuchen, eine Partei zu verändern sagt nicht, dass sie damit erfolgreich sind. Das Programm der Partei ist relativ eindeutig und für jeden denkenden Menschen nicht tragbar. Man mnuss übrigens nicht schwul sein, um schwule Menschen zu diskrimieren und schwul zu sein ist nicht ausreichend, um gefeit vor Diskrimierung zu sen. Du solltest einfach mal ein wenig weiterdenken.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann warten wir ab, welche Karrieren sie machen werden.


Hmm stlv. Vorsitzende der Programmkommission und Vorsitzender der Jugendorganisation sind schon recht hohe Posten.
Das Programm ist für DICH nicht tragbar, aber es ist wieder typisch Links für alle reden zu wollen.

´





efdev schrieb:


> Das die AfD im Moment ein Sammelbecken für alles ist eigentlich recht einfach.
> Was davon am Ende übrig bleibt ist ne ganz andere Sache.


Das sehe ich auch so.
Das Problem ist nur, dass Leute wie von Storch und Höcke am lautesten sind und daher auch am meisten auffallen.


----------



## Verminaard (22. März 2016)

Zumindest finden Homosexuelle, Transsexuelle, Feministinnen, Frauen, Juden, Behinderte etc etc sehr viele neue tolerante Gleichgesinnte bei den ganzen Zuwanderern


----------



## DarkScorpion (22. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt einen gravierenden Unterschied. Linksradikale, oder besser gesagt Autonome, kämpfen gegen die Staatsgewalt (Polizei) und gegen Rechtsextreme.
> 
> Die Rechtsextremen dagegen kämpfen heimtückisch gegen normale Mitbürger, die schwachen davon. Es gibt Straftaten gegen Ausländer, Behinderte etc. Gewalt ist immer zu verachten und nie ein adaquates Mittel, aber es macht trotzdem einen Unterschied, ob man gegen besser ausgerüstete und darauf trainierte Polizisten los geht, oder gegen schlafende Frauen und Kinder, denen man Molotow-Cocktails in die Wohnung schmeißt.
> 
> Von der AfD fehlt mir immer noch eine klare Distanzierung gegen brennende Flüchtlingsheime, genauso wie mir seinerzeit von Kohl eine klare Distanzierung gegen brennende Asylantenheime fehlte, als deren geistiger Vater er mit seiner unerträglich ausländerfeindlichen Politik er gesehen werden kann. Es wirkt auf mich durchaus wie ein tolerieren der AfD, zum Teil wirkt es gar wie ein anstacheln zu diesen Taten. Das allerdings kommt bei Pediga viel stärker zum Vorschein.


Deine Antifanten sind nicht Autonom. Es  sind Linksradikale.  Und Radikale sind immer schei.... egal von welcher Seite. Aber mit diesem Beitrag hast du mal wieder schön gezeigt, daß eine Diskussion mit dir nichts bringt, bzw du nur zum provozieren hier bist. 

Für dich sind alle weißen jungen  Männer Schuld an allem. Linker Terror wird von dir verschwiegen und wenn man dich darauf anspricht reagierst du nicht. 

Schuld sind bei dir immer die Deutschen, weil die Deutschen ja schon immer die Bösen sind. 

Mitglieder oder Sympathisanten von anderen Gruppierunge/Parteien/Meinungen werden von dir als dumm dargestellt und du versuchst sie lächerlich zu machen.

Die Wähler haben jetzt in 3 Bundesländern ein Zeichen gesetzt. Sie haben mit ihren Stimmen gezeigt, dass sie mit der Politik auf Bundesebene nicht einverstanden sind. Nun liegt es an den großen Parteien zu zeigen, daß sie diesen Warnschuss verstanden haben.


----------



## Rolk (22. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Zumindest finden Homosexuelle, Transsexuelle, Feministinnen, Frauen, Juden, Behinderte etc etc sehr viele neue tolerante Gleichgesinnte bei den ganzen Zuwanderern



Na ein Glück, ansonsten hätten wir ein Zuwanderung von weiteren Radikalen.


----------



## aloha84 (22. März 2016)

Um nochmal auf die Wahlen zurück zu kommen.
Die Sendung "Fakt" war an meinem Arbeitsort unterwegs, und hat ähnlich wie der Spiegel, Leute befragt warum sie AFD gewählt haben.
Video "Nachgefragt in Bitterfeld: Wer wahlt AfD?" | FAKT | ARD Mediathek

Man sollte sich das komplett ansehen, denn selbst der Kurde vom Dönerstand weiß warum hier viele Leute AFD wählten. (Kein Witz, siehe Video)
In jedem Fall stellt sich so die Sache etwas klarer dar als im Spiegel. 
Auch weil ,wenn auch nur kurz, ein bisschen auf die wirtschaftlichen Gegebenheiten eingegangen wird.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf die Wahlen zurück zu kommen.
> Die Sendung "Fakt" war an meinem Arbeitsort unterwegs, und hat ähnlich wie der Spiegel, Leute befragt warum sie AFD gewählt haben.
> Video "Nachgefragt in Bitterfeld: Wer wahlt AfD?" | FAKT | ARD Mediathek
> 
> ...


Das ist auch ein neutraler Bericht.
Der vom Spiegel war von Anfang an darauf ausgerichtet ein bestimmtes Bild zu generieren. 

Deshalb lobe ich an dieser Stelle mal den ARD.


----------



## Iconoclast (22. März 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Die Politik von Merkel in der Flüchtlignskrise, ob man sie nun für richtig oder falsch hält, hat garnichts mit den Anschlägen in Paris oder Brüssel zu tun.



Oh doch, eingereiste Terroristen, die über die Flüchtlingsrouten sich mit reingeschmuggelt haben und es so sehr einfach hatten, haben sehr wohl was mit der ganzen Tralala Politik zu tun. Ohne die Kirmes hätte die es schwerer gehabt oder es vielleicht sogar gar nicht erst gechafft. Auf den normalen Wegen wurde schon so einiges verhindert, bei den Flüchtlingen hat keine Sau einen Überblick. Ob diese Kackköpfe davon nun ebenfalls profitiert haben, wird sich zeigen.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das mag Deine Meinung sein,



Das war nicht meine Meinung, das war Ironie. Traurig, das du nicht mal diese erkennst. Wenn es daran schon scheitert, schalte dich besser hier mal ab. Da kommt ohne Ende nur Schwachsinn.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt einen gravierenden Unterschied. Linksradikale, oder besser gesagt Autonome, kämpfen gegen die Staatsgewalt (Polizei) und gegen Rechtsextreme.
> 
> Die Rechtsextremen dagegen kämpfen heimtückisch gegen normale Mitbürger, die schwachen davon. Es gibt Straftaten gegen Ausländer, Behinderte etc. Gewalt ist immer zu verachten und nie ein adaquates Mittel, aber es macht trotzdem einen Unterschied, ob man gegen besser ausgerüstete und darauf trainierte Polizisten los geht, oder gegen schlafende Frauen und Kinder, denen man Molotow-Cocktails in die Wohnung schmeißt.
> 
> Von der AfD fehlt mir immer noch eine klare Distanzierung gegen brennende Flüchtlingsheime, genauso wie mir seinerzeit von Kohl eine klare Distanzierung gegen brennende Asylantenheime fehlte, als deren geistiger Vater er mit seiner unerträglich ausländerfeindlichen Politik er gesehen werden kann. Es wirkt auf mich durchaus wie ein tolerieren der AfD, zum Teil wirkt es gar wie ein anstacheln zu diesen Taten. Das allerdings kommt bei Pediga viel stärker zum Vorschein.



Du hast echt irgendwas quer sitzen.


----------



## Verminaard (22. März 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Oh doch, eingereiste Terroristen, die über die Flüchtlingsrouten sich mit reingeschmuggelt haben und es so sehr einfach hatten, haben sehr wohl was mit der ganzen Tralala Politik zu tun. Ohne die Kirmes hätte die es schwerer gehabt oder es vielleicht sogar gar nicht erst gechafft. Auf den normalen Wegen wurde schon so einiges verhindert, bei den Flüchtlingen hat keine Sau einen Überblick. Ob diese Kackköpfe davon nun ebenfalls profitiert haben, wird sich zeigen.



So schwer denke ich haetten die es auch nicht gehabt.
Natuerlich mit ueberforderten Beamten und wenn nicht alle registriert werden ist es wesentlich einfacher.
Aber ist ja nicht so das der IS bettelarm ist oder zumindest war. Hinzu kommen noch offizielle Dokumente durch Eroberungen. 
Wenn die wirklich wollen, dann bekommen die das auch hin.
Wuerde man sowas etwas daemmen wollen, muesste Europa tatsaechlich zu einer Festung werden.

Die Frage die sich dann stellt ist: wieviel Freiheit sind wir bereit fuer Sicherheit aufzugeben.
Auf der anderen Seite, selbst wenn man kompromisslos Freiheit bevorzugt, wie schauts aus wenn man selbst Opfer wird und ueberlebt oder wenn die naechsten die man liebt Opfer werden?
Es ist immer einfach Aussagen zu treffen, wenn man nicht selbst betroffen ist.


----------



## Iconoclast (22. März 2016)

Das stimmt schon, aber der Punkt ist halt, dass es durch Merkels Kinderzirkus erheblich vereinfacht wird. Also liegt da auch irgendwo eine Mitschuld begraben. Da steht die Frage schon berechtigt im Raum, ob es bei solchen Fällen ohne diese Politik verhindert hätte werden können. Beispielsweise wenn der Täter eigentlich bekannt war, aber eben unter den Millionen unsichtbar wandern konnte.


----------



## aloha84 (22. März 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, aber der Punkt ist halt, dass es durch Merkels Kinderzirkus erheblich vereinfacht wird. Also liegt da auch irgendwo eine Mitschuld begraben. Da steht die Frage schon berechtigt im Raum, ob es bei solchen Fällen ohne diese Politik verhindert hätte werden können. Beispielsweise wenn der Täter eigentlich bekannt war, aber eben unter den Millionen unsichtbar wandern konnte.



So einfach kann man sich das nicht machen.
*Mal rein spekulativ*:
Die Terroristen waren *30 Jahre alt*, und *gebürtige Belgier* syrischer Abstammung (setzt statt syrisch ein was ihr wollt, ist nur ein Beispiel).
Was hat dann die Politik von Merkel damit zu tun?
Das hat ja nichts mit der Flüchtlingswelle über Europa, oder gar mit Einwanderungspolitik in Deutschland zu tun.
Die wurden ja auch nicht erst vor 2 Monaten radikalisiert sondern vermutlich weit früher.
Und das die in Belgien nicht vorher erwischt wurden, ist auch keine Schuld der "deutschen-merklischen" Sicherheitspolitik, sondern der fehler wäre eher in Belgien zu suchen.

Wie gesagt, es weiß ja noch keiner wer die Täter waren, aber reflexartig --> Merkel ist Schuld! zu rufen, finde ICH verfrüht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> ...Wie meinst du das mit Kohl, also welche Asylantenheime haben da gebrannt? In Rostock oder wo/welche?
> Das ist ja schon ein paar Jahre her, ich kann mir aber nicht vorstellen, dass unser Altkanzler in der Richtung blind war..


Unser Altkanzler stellt sich Anfang der neunziger Jahre hin und sagte _"Wir müssen uns Gedanken machen, wie wir die Ausländer wieder aus dem Land bekommen"._ Diese ganzen unsäglichen Diskussionen nahmen Menschen z.B. in Rostock-Lichtenhagen zum Anlass, die Situation in Kohls Sinne zu klären. Das ist das, was man mit politischen Brandstiftern meint. Bestimmte Politiker sind darum mittelbar für die Ereignisse verantwortlich.

Die AfD verhält sich ähnlich und führt mit ihrer extremen Agitation gegen Flüchtlinge dazu, dass Menschen als Resultat dieser Äußerungen meinen, es wäre eine gute Sache, Asylantenheime anzuzünden. Auch hier kann man darum von mittelbarer Verantwortung sprechen.

Um Dir nochmal den Unterschied zwischen den Gewaltarten zu deutlichen. Der Unterschied liegt in der Heimtücke. Verwerflich ist jede, sagte ich deutlich und distanzierte mich von jeder Gewalt, auch wenn das hier einige nicht verstehen wollen. Die Qualität der Taten ist aber unterschiedlich. Das ist ähnlich dem Unterschied von Totschlag zu Mord. Ähnlich, und doch grund verschieden.

@Iconoclast, wenn Du meinst, dass ich Deine Ironie nicht verstehe, aber als rhetorisches Stilmittel einfach darüber hinweg gehe, dann tut es mir leid für Dich. In sachlichen Diskussionen sollte man Ironie einfach unterlassen, es macht einen angreifbar. Ebenso hilft verständliches Deutsch _"Auf der anderen Seite ..." _ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit _"Auch die andere Seite meint..."_


----------



## Verminaard (22. März 2016)

Glaube ich ehrlichgesagt nicht.
Bestes Beispiel war doch der G7 Gipfel auf Schloss Elmau.
Was da fuer Kontrollen veranstaltet wurden und was alles nebenbei endeckt wurde war finde ich bisschen heftig.
Ging halt irgendwie unter und fand allgemein wenig Beachtung.
Hier sieht man das eigentlich dieses ganze Schengenkonzept nicht so wirklich funktioniert. Ist aber auch kein Wunder wenn die EU-Aussenstaaten alleine gelassen werden und ihnen einfach eine so wichtige Aufgabe aufgebrummt wird.
Mögliche Attentaeter oder Terroristen muessen es nur in den EU-Raum schaffen. Dort kann man sich eigentlich relativ frei bewegen, wenn man nicht auffaellt.

Was aber nicht bedeutet das mit den ganzen Fluechtlingswellen nicht auch Extremisten, Islamisten und Terroristen nach Europa gelagen. Wurde ja von verschiedenen Seiten schon bestaetigt.

Ist halt total verkehrt wenn man Globalisierung foerdert, aber nur die Vorzuege der Globalisierung mitnehmen will und nicht, wie es eigentlich sein sollte bei einer Globalisierung, saemtliche Laender der Erde.
Aber wir koennen uns hier die Finger wund tippen. Solange in Deutschland weder irgendwelche schlimmen Dinge passieren oder die Macht und der Futtertrog der Altparteien wirklich bedroht wird, werden Entscheidungen fuer die Wirtschaft getroffen und nicht was fuers Volk und fuers Land gut ist. Oder auch was der Befehlshaber im Oval Office gerne haette, siehe Sanktionen gegen Russland, wo eigentlich nur Europa stark drunter leidet.

Ich bin der Meinung, will Europa als Gemeinschaft wirklich bestehen, muss es an Europa arbeiten. Nicht an der Nato oder sonstigen Buendnissen.
Europa sollte hier vorgehen, mit einem starken geeinten Europa koennen wir auch anderen leichter und besser helfen.
Und Europa muss hier selbststaendiger werden.


----------



## Iconoclast (22. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> So einfach kann man sich das nicht machen.
> *Mal rein spekulativ*:
> Die Terroristen waren *30 Jahre alt*, und *gebürtige Belgier* syrischer Abstammung (setzt statt syrisch ein was ihr wollt, ist nur ein Beispiel).
> Was hat dann die Politik von Merkel damit zu tun?



Hmm? Ich rede doch von eingereisten Terroristen und nicht von gebürtigen Belgiern. Selbst wenn einer gebürtiger Belgier ist, dann zu den Spinnern ausreist und wieder kommt. Ändert das irgendwas an der Vereinfachung der Einreise?



aloha84 schrieb:


> Und das die in Belgien nicht vorher erwischt wurden, ist auch keine Schuld der "deutschen-merklischen" Sicherheitspolitik, sondern der fehler wäre eher in Belgien zu suchen.



Aha, also ist Belgien schuld, wenn sie keine Möglichkeit haben sicherheitstechnisch dem entgegenzusetzen, was dank Merkel so groß in Gang gesetzt wurde? Wenn ich jetzt sage bei dir ist morgen 'ne Poolparty und da kommen ungefragt 200 Leute und reißen dir die Bude ab. Bist du dann auch selber Schuld, weil hättest ja besser alles absichern können?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> ....Ich bin der Meinung, will Europa als Gemeinschaft wirklich bestehen, muss es an Europa arbeiten. ....


Das sehe ich ja auch so. Dabei stören aber all jene Rechtspopulisten, die nichts als chauvinistische Nationalpolitik betreiben. Wir sind in Deutschland mit der eher unbedeutenden AfD und der völlig unbedeutenden NPD noch relativ gut aufgestellt, wenn man vergleichend ins europäische Ausland schaut. Die Briten werden den Europäischen Gedanken nie verstehen, bei den Östereichern bekomme ich ständig nur noch Kopfschütteln hin, über Ungarn und Polen kann ich aktuell gar nicht reden etc.

Vielleicht wäre eine weitere Abstufung innerhalb der EU doch sinnvoll. Mit Frankreich und den Benelux-Staaten könnten wir z.B. langsam über Rechtsgleichheit und eine gemeinsame Armee nachdenken, bei anderen Ländern wäre ein Austritt aus der Währungsunion durchaus ein denkbares Szenario.

Die AfD finde ich in diesem Prozess nur störend, weil sie mit einer Politik z.B. zurück zur D-Mark jede weitere gemeinsame Europäische Einigung und ein engere Zusammenrücken in jeder Hinsicht untergräbt.


----------



## Sparanus (22. März 2016)

rabe08 schrieb:


> Demonstrationen sind aber eine der Möglichkeiten, in denen der Souverän mal seine Meinung darlegen kann. Ich denke da z.B. an die letzte Freiheit statt Angst Demo. Und so weh es mir tut, immer die "besorgten Bürger" in Protestunion mit den Nazis zu sehen, die Durchführung von Versammlungen (=>Demonstration) ist ein Menschenrecht. Wenn dieses eingeschränkt wird - Auflagen, Vebote - müssen strengste Maßstäbe angelegt werden.



Klar, verbieten oder so darf, sollte und kann man nicht. Aber ich habe irgendwie eine Abneigung dagegen "auf die Straße" zu hören.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Und wenn der linke Mob in Leipzig durch die Südverstadt zieht und dabei Autos mit Steinen bewirft oder anzündet, weiß ich nicht was das mit "kämpfen gegen Staatsgewalt" zu tun haben soll.



Man könnte es Kampf dem Privateigentum nennen.
Einige Linke Autonomer -- ich kenne die Szene natürlich nicht, verfolge aber die örtlichen Erscheinungen -- haben grundsätzlich was gegen privates Eigentum.
Ich hab auch keine Ahnung, wie sich die Autonomen einen Staat vorstellen, der ihnen entspricht. 
Die Polizei brauchst du nun mal, um die bestehenden Gesetze durchzusetzen, den Staat brauchst du, um Strukturen zu schaffen, in der eine Gesellschaft leben kann.
Wer also jetzt gegen den Staat ist, ist gegen die Gesellschaft, die darin lebt und wer gegen die Polizei ist -- werden eigentlich auch Feuerwehrleute mit Steinen beworfen?  -- ist gegen die staatliche Ordnung und die Einhaltung von Gesetzen.
Also, ich will hier keine autonome Gesellschaft, die keine Regel kennt, die keine Gesetze befolgt ,die gegen alles ist.
Wenn ich sowas sehen will, gucke ich mir Mad Max an.


----------



## Seeefe (22. März 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Oh doch, eingereiste Terroristen, die über die Flüchtlingsrouten sich mit reingeschmuggelt haben und es so sehr einfach hatten, haben sehr wohl was mit der ganzen Tralala Politik zu tun. Ohne die Kirmes hätte die es schwerer gehabt oder es vielleicht sogar gar nicht erst gechafft. Auf den normalen Wegen wurde schon so einiges verhindert, bei den Flüchtlingen hat keine Sau einen Überblick. Ob diese Kackköpfe davon nun ebenfalls profitiert haben, wird sich zeigen.





Iconoclast schrieb:


> Das stimmt schon, aber der Punkt ist halt, dass es durch Merkels Kinderzirkus erheblich vereinfacht wird. Also liegt da auch irgendwo eine Mitschuld begraben. Da steht die Frage schon berechtigt im Raum, ob es bei solchen Fällen ohne diese Politik verhindert hätte werden können. Beispielsweise wenn der Täter eigentlich bekannt war, aber eben unter den Millionen unsichtbar wandern konnte.



Nochmal. Fast alle Terroristen der Pariser und vermutlich auch der Brüsseler Attentate kamen selbst aus Paris oder Brüssel, also Menschen die schon hier waren. 

Dazu kommt, das man eher sagen muss Merkels Flüchtlingspolitik hat es den Terroristen, wenn sie denn über die Flüchtlingsrouten gekommen sind, schwerer gemacht, denn die Grenzkontrollen sind nicht erst seit kurzem wieder eingeführt worden. 

Mit der nötigen Planung und natürlich auch Glück kommt man durch Grenzkontrollen. Es ist und bleibt nur eine Frage der Zeit, bis es einer schafft. 

Die Frage ist nämlich nicht ob sondern wann. Man kann von Merkels Politik halten was man will, aber ihr eine Mitschuld für diese beiden Terrorangriffe zu geben ist einfach falsch.


Selbst der verdammte Atlantik konnte Terroristen nicht aufhalten und mal ehrlich, gibt es einen Ort an dem man eher erkannt wird als am Check-In eines Flughafens?  Klar, an einer mehrere Tausend Kilometer langen Grenze. 


Grenzkontrollen schützen nicht vor Attentaten, wenn verzögern sie diese nur.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wir sind in Deutschland mit der eher unbedeutenden AfD


Deshalb ist die AfD auch in den Medien und bei den etablierten Parteien neben der Flüchtlingskrise, Thema Nummer 1... 


> Wenn man vergleichend ins europäische Ausland schaut. Die Briten werden den Europäischen Gedanken nie verstehen, bei den Östereichern bekomme ich ständig nur noch Kopfschütteln hin, über Ungarn und Polen kann ich aktuell gar nicht reden etc.


Also im Prinzip alle anderen außer Deutschland...
Deine Aussage sagt übrigens aus, dass du dich den anderen Europäern moralisch überlegen fühlst.


> Vielleicht wäre eine weitere Abstufung innerhalb der EU doch sinnvoll. Mit Frankreich und den Benelux-Staaten könnten wir z.B. langsam über Rechtsgleichheit und eine gemeinsame Armee nachdenken, bei anderen Ländern wäre ein Austritt aus der Währungsunion durchaus ein denkbares Szenario.


Gemeinsame Armee mit Frankreich ? Ernsthaft ? Wenn du dauerhafte Auslandseinsätze willst, kannst du dich ja freiwillig bei den Franzosen melden...
Ich sag da nur Lybieneinsatz und 2. Irakkrieg. Frankreich betreibt militärisch eine Interventionspolitik, Deutschland eine Isolationspolitik (mit Ausnahmen).


> Die AfD finde ich in diesem Prozess nur störend, weil sie mit einer Politik z.B. zurück zur D-Mark jede weitere gemeinsame Europäische Einigung und ein engere Zusammenrücken in jeder Hinsicht untergräbt.


Europäische Einigung ?
Die hat Merkel zunichte gemacht mit ihrer Politik.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2016)

Das mit der gemeinsamen Armee funktioniert sowieso nicht.
Solange die Franzosen Atomwaffen besitzen, will ich die hier nicht haben. Sollen sie doch in Mali, Kongo oder wo auch immer sie früher mal Kolonien hatten, für Ordnung sorgen -- oder auch nicht.


----------



## Verminaard (22. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Man könnte es Kampf dem Privateigentum nennen.
> Einige Linke Autonomer -- ich kenne die Szene natürlich nicht, verfolge aber die örtlichen Erscheinungen -- haben grundsätzlich was gegen privates Eigentum.


Mag alles sein, gibt ihnen aber noch lange kein Recht hier Privateigentum zu zerstoeren.
Es wird sowieso eher "den kleinen Mann" treffen. Ich hab durch meinen Beruf mit reichen Leuten zu tun. Die lassen quer durch die Bank ihre Autos nicht an der Strasse stehen.
Im Grunde ist es Terror gegen die "Normalbevoelkerung".
Absolut null Verstaendniss dafuer!



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich hab auch keine Ahnung, wie sich die Autonomen einen Staat vorstellen, der ihnen entspricht.
> Die Polizei brauchst du nun mal, um die bestehenden Gesetze durchzusetzen, den Staat brauchst du, um Strukturen zu schaffen, in der eine Gesellschaft leben kann.
> Wer also jetzt gegen den Staat ist, ist gegen die Gesellschaft, die darin lebt und wer gegen die Polizei ist -- werden eigentlich auch Feuerwehrleute mit Steinen beworfen?  -- ist gegen die staatliche Ordnung und die Einhaltung von Gesetzen.
> Also, ich will hier keine autonome Gesellschaft, die keine Regel kennt, die keine Gesetze befolgt ,die gegen alles ist.
> Wenn ich sowas sehen will, gucke ich mir Mad Max an.



So sehr gegen den Staat koennen die gar nicht sein.
Waeren die Damen und Herren bisschen konsequent, wuerden sie sich an einer Stelle zusammenfinden und bestreben sich von Deutschland abzuspalten. Dann koennten sie ihren eigenen Staat ohne Staat gruenden und gluecklich dort leben.
Die Wahrheit ist doch das diese sogenannten Autonomen doch lieber vom Staat versorgt werden bzw die Annehmlichkeiten mitnehmen aber sich nichts sagen lassen wollen.
Wenn die wirklich Autonom sein wollen, bitte gerne, aber dann komplett mit allen Konsequenzen!


----------



## Ich 15 (22. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vielleicht wäre eine weitere Abstufung innerhalb der EU doch sinnvoll. Mit Frankreich und den Benelux-Staaten könnten wir z.B. langsam über Rechtsgleichheit und eine gemeinsame Armee nachdenken, bei anderen Ländern wäre ein Austritt aus der Währungsunion durchaus ein denkbares Szenario.


Wir arbeiten ja teilweise auch schon ziemlich eng mit den Niederländern zusammen. Eine engere Zusammenarbeit mir Frankreich würde aber auch mehr deutsche Soldaten in Kampfeinsätzen wie Mali, Syrien oder Libyen bedeuten. 



> Die AfD finde ich in diesem Prozess nur störend, weil sie mit einer  Politik z.B. zurück zur D-Mark jede weitere gemeinsame Europäische  Einigung und ein engere Zusammenrücken in jeder Hinsicht untergräbt.


Man kann auch ohne gemeinsame Währung zusammenarbeiten(Es haben ja auch nicht alle Länder in der EU den Euro eingeführt) Der Euro ist ein ziemlich Flop und  die aktuelle Politik der EZB eine totale Katastrophe. Außerdem geht es vielen EU Staaten und Staaten in Europa auch ohne Euro sehr gut.(Island,Schweden, Dänemark, Schweiz, Norwegen, England) Vor dem Euro ging es uns auch schon sehr gut. Die Panikmache vor einem Austritt aus dem Euro finde ich stark übertrieben.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Mag alles sein, gibt ihnen aber noch lange kein Recht hier Privateigentum zu zerstoeren.



Das steht ja außer Frage.



Verminaard schrieb:


> Es wird sowieso eher "den kleinen Mann" treffen. Ich hab durch meinen Beruf mit reichen Leuten zu tun. Die lassen quer durch die Bank ihre Autos nicht an der Strasse stehen.
> Im Grunde ist es Terror gegen die "Normalbevoelkerung".
> Absolut null Verstaendniss dafuer!



Es trifft alle, denn Schaden meldest du der Versicherung, die zahlt. Alle zahlen in die Versicherung ein, ergo trifft es jeden, egal ob sein Auto gerade mit eingeschlagenen Scheiben da steht oder nicht.



Verminaard schrieb:


> So sehr gegen den Staat koennen die gar nicht sein.
> Waeren die Damen und Herren bisschen konsequent, wuerden sie sich an einer Stelle zusammenfinden und bestreben sich von Deutschland abzuspalten. Dann koennten sie ihren eigenen Staat ohne Staat gruenden und gluecklich dort leben.
> Die Wahrheit ist doch das diese sogenannten Autonomen doch lieber vom Staat versorgt werden bzw die Annehmlichkeiten mitnehmen aber sich nichts sagen lassen wollen.
> Wenn die wirklich Autonom sein wollen, bitte gerne, aber dann komplett mit allen Konsequenzen!



Keine Sorge, alle finden den Staat dann gut, wenn er ihnen den monatlichen Hartz 4 Satz überweist -- mag sein, dass einige auch Jobs haben, aber die Mehrheit sicher nicht -- da sitzen Linke und Recht in einem Boot, wer sein Gedankengut in die Öffentlichkeit trägt, verliert früher oder später seine Arbeit.


----------



## Iconoclast (22. März 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Nochmal. *Fast* alle Terroristen der Pariser und vermutlich auch der Brüsseler Attentate kamen selbst aus Paris oder Brüssel, also Menschen die schon hier waren.



Eben, fast! Und wenn es nur einer nicht geschafft hätte, hätten wir vielleicht 20-30 Opfer weniger gehabt.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Dazu kommt, das man eher sagen muss Merkels Flüchtlingspolitik hat es den Terroristen, wenn sie denn über die Flüchtlingsrouten gekommen sind, schwerer gemacht, denn die Grenzkontrollen sind nicht erst seit kurzem wieder eingeführt worden.



Eher nicht. In dieser Zeit gab es die schwersten Anschläge in Europa. Und du sagst selber, dass nicht alle Terroristen hier gelebt haben, denn dem war ja auch nicht so.  Sicherheitsdienste warnen nicht umsonst massiv vor Terroristen unter Flüchtlingen. Selbst hier gab es vor einigen Wochen eine Großraum Absperrung, es ging einfach gar nichts mehr, weil die jemanden gesucht haben. Und rein zufällig war die Polizei an den Aufnahmeeinrichtungen sehr präsent.




Seeefe schrieb:


> Grenzkontrollen schützen nicht vor Attentaten, wenn verzögern sie diese nur.



Also einfach gar nichts tun? Diese Argumentation ist unsinnig. Nur weil man etwas nicht zu 100% verhindern kann, muss man es nicht noch unnötig wahrscheinlicher machen.


----------



## Verminaard (22. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es trifft alle, denn Schaden meldest du der Versicherung, die zahlt. Alle zahlen in die Versicherung ein, ergo trifft es jeden, egal ob sein Auto gerade mit eingeschlagenen Scheiben da steht oder nicht.



So einfach ist das leider nicht. Beim Auto zahlt die Versicherung wenn du eine Vollkasko hast. Ansonsten bleibst du auf dem Schaden sitzen.


----------



## Threshold (22. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> So einfach ist das leider nicht. Beim Auto zahlt die Versicherung wenn du eine Vollkasko hast. Ansonsten bleibst du auf dem Schaden sitzen.



Teilkasko zahlt Glas.
Wenn du nur Haftpflicht hast, hast du Pech gehabt, das stimmt.

Vorausplanen ist halt auch wichtig. Wer am 1. Mai unterwegs ist -- oder die sonst üblichen Zeiten -- parkt sein Auto nicht dort, wo für gewöhnlich Schaden entsteht.
Ich fahre seit 17 Jahren täglich nach Hamburg und hatte bisher noch keinen einzigen Schaden von Linken.
Was natürlich auch daran liegt, dass ich nicht dort hinfahre, wo die wohnen, demonstrieren oder sonst was machen.


----------



## Seeefe (22. März 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Eben, fast! Und wenn es nur einer nicht geschafft hätte, hätten wir vielleicht 20-30 Opfer weniger gehabt.



Ernsthaft? Du hängst dich jetzt an vielleicht 1 oder 2 Terroristen von 10 auf? 

Ach das ist doch hier hätte hätte Fahrrad Kette. 

Der wohl wahrscheinlichste Fall wäre, es wäre erstmal kein Anschlag passiert, hätte man einen geschnappt. Terroristen sind doch nicht blöd.  




Iconoclast schrieb:


> Eher nicht. In dieser Zeit gab es die schwersten Anschläge in Europa. Und du sagst selber, dass nicht alle Terroristen hier gelebt haben, denn dem war ja auch nicht so.  Sicherheitsdienste warnen nicht umsonst massiv vor Terroristen unter Flüchtlingen. Selbst hier gab es vor einigen Wochen eine Großraum Absperrung, es ging einfach gar nichts mehr, weil die jemanden gesucht haben. Und rein zufällig war die Polizei an den Aufnahmeeinrichtungen sehr präsent.



Du hast meinen Kommentar gar nicht verstanden.. 

Da ich kein Terrorist bin, der Grenzen passieren will, kann ich dir nicht sagen wie einfach oder schwer es vor und nach der Schließung der Grenzen war, diese zu überqueren. 




Iconoclast schrieb:


> Also einfach gar nichts tun? Diese Argumentation ist unsinnig. Nur weil man etwas nicht zu 100% verhindern kann, muss man es nicht noch unnötig wahrscheinlicher machen.



Verstehst du nicht was ich sage oder willst du es nicht verstehen?

Ich sage nicht, man solle nichts tun. Zeig mir die Stelle wo ich genau das geschrieben habe  Es ist nur einfach Fakt, das Grenzen terroristische Attentate nicht verhindern, das haben sie nie und werden es nie. Welche Schlüsse man daraus zieht steht auf einem anderen Blatt, dazu hatte ich mich aber nicht geäußert. 

Erklären könntest du mir aber doch, wie man die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines terroristischen Attentats berechnet. Waren es vor dem Flüchtlingsstrom 20%, sind es jetzt 80%? Unabhängig davon ist es aber egal wie viel % es sind, denn auf 100% wird man niemals kommen. 

Es ist einfach falsch zu behaupten, Merkel hätte eine Mitschuld an Paris oder Brüssel. Denn weder kann man behaupten die Wahrscheinlichkeit eines terroristischen Anschlags sei wegen Merkel gestiegen noch gefallen. 

Was man aber zu 100% sagen kann ist, der Terrorismus der Europa angreift sitzt nicht in Syrien oder im Irak und muss Grenzen überqueren. Dieser schläft in den Vororten der großen europäischen Metropolen und ist heute leider wieder erwacht.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2016)

Nur die Gefahr steigt wenn man sich in deren Angelegenheiten mit einmischt. Gegen Terrorismus selbst ist noch kein Kraut gewachsen und niemand kann wirklich sagen ob die schon lange hier bzw. in dem Land wo die Anschläge verübt wurden gelebt hatten oder dafür extra kamen. Schläfer hat es in der Vergangenheit gegeben und wird es auch weiterhin geben und erwischen kann man nur etwas wenn es auffällig wird.


----------



## Iconoclast (22. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Um nochmal auf die Wahlen zurück zu kommen.
> Die Sendung "Fakt" war an meinem Arbeitsort unterwegs, und hat ähnlich wie der Spiegel, Leute befragt warum sie AFD gewählt haben.
> Video "Nachgefragt in Bitterfeld: Wer wahlt AfD?" | FAKT | ARD Mediathek
> 
> ...



Ziemlich gutes Video. Selbst der Dönerverkäufer sagt, dass das nicht Rechte und Nazis sind die die wählen. Sollte sich der ein oder andere auf der Zunge zergehen lassen. Oder die Nazikeule auf den Dönermann übertragen. 



interessierterUser schrieb:


> @Iconoclast, wenn Du meinst, dass ich Deine Ironie nicht verstehe, aber als rhetorisches Stilmittel einfach darüber hinweg gehe, dann tut es mir leid für Dich. In sachlichen Diskussionen sollte man Ironie einfach unterlassen, es macht einen angreifbar. Ebenso hilft verständliches Deutsch _"Auf der anderen Seite ..." _ist nicht gleichbedeutend mit _"Auch die andere Seite meint..."_



Verfolgst und verstehst du überhaupt, was hier die Leute so schreiben? Glaubst du nach meinen Beiträgen ernsthaft, dass meine Meinung ist, dass alle AfD Wähler Idioten sind?



Seeefe schrieb:


> Ernsthaft? Du hängst dich jetzt an vielleicht 1 oder 2 Terroristen von 10 auf?
> 
> Ach das ist doch hier hätte hätte Fahrrad Kette.



Nein, tue ich nicht. Aber ich sehe schon, dass du es überhaupt nicht verstehst. Und wenn es nur 1 Terrorist von 1000 ist. Wenn es dadurch nur ein einziges Opfer weniger gibt, hat es schon was gebracht. Mir geht es nicht um Terroristen, sondern um die Menschenleben. Nur ein Terrorist weniger, der mit seiner AK nicht in das Caffee rotzt, nur einer weniger, der seinen Gürtel nicht zündet, nur einer weniger, der keine Granaten wirft... Das ist schon einiges.


----------



## Woohoo (22. März 2016)

Wären die Terroristen bereit die Waffen nieder zu legen, wenn "Der Westen" sich aus dem Nahen Osten, Afrika raushält oder sind die Terrorgruppen erst zufrieden wenn Europa islamisch ist?!


----------



## Two-Face (22. März 2016)

Ich denke, dass ein großer Teil der AfD-Wähler diese Partei rein demonstrativ wählt.

Einen anderen Grund, wieso einigermaßen intelligente und vernunftbegabte Menschen die wählen sollten, fällt mir ehrlichgesagt nicht ein.


Woohoo schrieb:


> Wären die Terroristen bereit die Waffen nieder zu legen, wenn "Der Westen" sich aus dem Nahen Osten, Afrika raushält oder sind die Terrorgruppen erst zufrieden wenn Europa islamisch ist?!


Die Waffen werden sie niemals niederlegen, auch wenn sich der Westen komplett aus dem Nahen Osten und Afrika raushält. 
Denen geht es dort um die Etablierung ihrer Werte (sprich den Aufbau eines "Islamischen Staats") und wenn das irgendwann geschafft wäre, dann stellt sich die Frage, was dann passiert.^^


----------



## Iconoclast (22. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass ein großer Teil der AfD-Wähler diese Partei rein demonstrativ wählt.
> 
> Einen anderen Grund, wieso einigermaßen intelligente und vernunftbegabte Menschen die wählen sollten, fällt mir ehrlichgesagt nicht ein.



Sagt doch der ARD Beitrag, dass es nicht ein Großteil ist, der aus Protest wählt. Und Gründ werden da auch genug genannt.


----------



## Two-Face (22. März 2016)

Öhm, was genau ist der Unterschied zwischen Frust- und Protestwähler?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (22. März 2016)

> Denen geht es dort um die Etablierung ihrer Werte (sprich den Aufbau  eines "Islamischen Staats") und wenn das irgendwann geschafft wäre, dann  stellt sich die Frage, was dann passiert.^^


Dann kommt wie Brain es schon wollte die Weltherrschaft.


----------



## Two-Face (22. März 2016)

Spätestens wenn sie Israel angreifen würden, wäre Schicht im Schacht.

Denn spätestens dann würden die USA wesentlich mehr als nur Drohnen da runter schicken.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, was genau ist der Unterschied zwischen Frust- und Protestwähler?


Daran, dass der Frust nicht so schnell zu lösen geht wie der Protest.
Für den Protest müssen die Parteien einfach ihre Politik ändern, aber wie es aussieht ist es nun auch dafür zu spät.


----------



## Iconoclast (22. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm, was genau ist der Unterschied zwischen Frust- und Protestwähler?



Willst du jetzt damit sagen, dass die nur aus Frust wählen, weil deren alte Partei ihnen nix mehr taugt? So laufen Wahlen nun mal. Keiner wählt eine neue Partei und seine alte Partei nicht mehr, weil die Alte noch so super geil ist.


----------



## Two-Face (22. März 2016)

Hmm, also das hinkt jetzt aber ein bisschen.

Frustriert bin ich, wenn ich etwas nicht bekomme, das ich wollte.
Deswegen kann ich mich aufregen oder es aber sein lassen. Wenn ich mich aufrege kann sich das verschiedenermaßen äußern - Protest, egal ob jetzt politischer, schulischer oder häuslicher, nachdem man von den Eltern ohne Abendessen ins Bett geschickt wurde, ist damit die logische Folge von Frustration.


Iconoclast schrieb:


> Willst du jetzt damit sagen, dass die nur aus Frust wählen, weil deren alte Partei ihnen nix mehr taugt? So laufen Wahlen nun mal. Keiner wählt eine neue Partei und seine alte Partei nicht mehr, weil die Alte noch so super geil ist.


Ich kann auch andere Parteien wählen.
Bei uns in Bayern wählen die, welche sonst ihr Leben lang CSU gewählt haben und mit der nicht mehr zufrieden sind, entweder die Freien Wähler oder die AfD.
Die SPD oder die Grünen sind ja schließlich, Zitat bayerischer Stammtisschwätzer, "der Tod aller Arbeitgeber".


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. März 2016)

Die AfD wird wahrscheinlich bald die Sozialpolitik der Linken übernehmen (im Bereich Lohn und Gerechtigkeit).
Einfach weil die garantiert nicht wie die SPD ihre Wähler gleich wieder vertreiben.

von Storch wird früher oder später entmachtet werden und Höcke wird seinen Ton wieder mäßigen.


----------



## Two-Face (22. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die AfD wird wahrscheinlich bald die Sozialpolitik der Linken übernehmen (im Bereich Lohn und Gerechtigkeit).


Ach, tut sie das?
Hmm, zu den völlig unterbezahlten Krankenpfleger/innen, Betreuer/innen und hochqualifizierten Fachkräften hat sie sich bis heute kein enziges Mal geäußert.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Einfach weil die garantiert nicht wie die SPD ihre Wähler gleich wieder vertreiben.


Das werden sie aber, wenn sie nämlich merken, sollten sie mal im Bundestag hocken, ihre Forderungen nicht alle umsetzbar sind und die Lobby dahinter fehlt.
Wird bei Trump auch der Fall sein, sollte er Präsident der USA werden.


----------



## Seeefe (22. März 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Nein, tue ich nicht. Aber ich sehe schon, dass du es überhaupt nicht verstehst. Und wenn es nur 1 Terrorist von 1000 ist. Wenn es dadurch nur ein einziges Opfer weniger gibt, hat es schon was gebracht. Mir geht es nicht um Terroristen, sondern um die Menschenleben. Nur ein Terrorist weniger, der mit seiner AK nicht in das Caffee rotzt, nur einer weniger, der seinen Gürtel nicht zündet, nur einer weniger, der keine Granaten wirft... Das ist schon einiges.



Und jetzt? Was willst du mir jetzt sagen? 

Dem Betreiber des Stadions kannst du auch keinen Vorwurf machen, wenn jemand doch Pyros reingeschmuggelt hat. 

Da die Zahl der Terroristen = X ist, nämlich unbekannt, bringt es = 0 über irgendwelche vermutlichen Wahrscheinlichkeiten zu diskutieren, wo am Ende jemandem eine Schuld zugeschoben wird, die er nicht verdient. 

Das bedeutet jetzt nicht das Frau Merkel, aber auch alle anderen europäischen Politker, keine Schuld an der aktuellen terroristischen Lage trifft, ganz im Gegenteil. Waffenlieferungen, Interventionen sowohl militärischer als auch nicht militärischer Art sind nur zwei Stichworte. 

Aber ganz sicher nicht wegen der Flüchtlingskrise, denn bei diesem Thema gibt es einfach zu viele unbekannte. Man kann einem für etwas nicht die Schuld geben(unabhängig ob man diese Person gut oder schlecht findet), wenn man nicht weiß ob es stimmt oder nicht.


----------



## Verminaard (22. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Teilkasko zahlt Glas.
> Wenn du nur Haftpflicht hast, hast du Pech gehabt, das stimmt.
> 
> Vorausplanen ist halt auch wichtig. Wer am 1. Mai unterwegs ist -- oder  die sonst üblichen Zeiten -- parkt sein Auto nicht dort, wo für  gewöhnlich Schaden entsteht.
> ...



Ja weil du dich angepasst hast.
So kann man dem Terror auch begegnen.

Teilkasko zahlt nur Glas, was nuetzen mir die Scheiben wenn mir die ganze Karre abgefackelt wurde?



Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich denke, dass ein großer Teil der AfD-Wähler diese Partei rein demonstrativ wählt.
> 
> Einen anderen Grund, wieso einigermaßen intelligente und vernunftbegabte Menschen die wählen sollten, fällt mir ehrlichgesagt nicht ein.



Das ist jetzt aus welchem Grund genau schlecht?
Ich hatte das schon mal ausgefuehrt.
Was nuetzt das wenn zwar jeder moralisch toll handelt, die AfD nicht waehlt, dafuer aus Protest eine andere Partei, die es aber gar nicht in den Landtag schafft? Abgesehen davon das es viele Parteien nur Lokal gibt.
Die Altparteien verteufeln ja nicht umsonst die AfD so, die haben bisschen Schiss bekommen das sie den Futtertrog teilen muessen.

Aber natuerlich kann man, wenn man intelligent und sich moralisch ueberlegen fuehlt, einfach die lokale Hundepartei waehlen oder noch besser einen nicht gueltigen Stimmzettel abgeben.
Da bringt der Protest genau null, aber man hat ja nicht boese gehandelt.


----------



## Two-Face (22. März 2016)

Du kannst genauso gut nicht wählen, auch eine "Lösung", in der Theorie hieß es mal, dass sich die Parteien dann Gedanken über ihr Wahlprogramm machen müssten.

Ich bin und war nie ein Schwarz-Wähler, ich habe die SPD immer unterstützt, seit Gabriels Kehrtwende in so vielen Themen (TTIP, Klimawandel, Industrie, Arbeitnehmerrechte) hat mich die aber auf fast schon spektakuläre Weise vergrault.

Die AfD würde ich aber trotzdem nicht wählen, nicht mal aus Protest. Denn dann würde ich meine eigenen Ansichten und Ideale noch mehr verraten, schlichtweg weil sich diese nicht mit der AfD vereinen ließen.


----------



## Sparanus (22. März 2016)

Diese Typen waren doch eigentlich alle als Gefährder bekannt. 
Persönlich würde ich meinem Geheimdienst sagen, dass ich die gerne nicht mehr sehen würde...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (22. März 2016)

Wofür haben wir eigentlich den BND ? Die CIA oder der russische Geheimdienst hätte sich längst um die Gefährder "gekümmert".


----------



## Seeefe (22. März 2016)

Woher kommt eigentlich der Schwachsinn, Geheimdienste wüssten alles? Waren heute wieder vermehrt Chemtrails am Himmel?


----------



## Sparanus (22. März 2016)

Nicht alles, aber nach Paris kam doch die Meldung, dass sie als Gefährder bekannt waren, zwar ohne konkrete Pläne aber man wusste, dass von denen eine Gefahr ausgeht.


----------



## Ich 15 (22. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Du kannst genauso gut nicht wählen, auch eine "Lösung", in der Theorie hieß es mal, dass sich die Parteien dann Gedanken über ihr Wahlprogramm machen müssten.



Keine Partei zu wählen bringt nichts. Den etablierten Parteien ist die Wahlbeteiligung völlig egal, solange die wenigen verbliebenen Wähler die richtige Partei wählen. Die AfD hat die Wähler mobilisiert, daran sind die etablierten bisher immer gescheitert. Die AfD war ja auch wegen den Wahlprogramm der etablierten Parteien so erfolgreich, da keine Gegenstimme zu Merkel gibt(CSU ausgenommen). Wenn man den Wählern keine andere Wahl lässt darf man sich später auch nicht wundern.


Sparanus schrieb:


> Nicht alles, aber nach Paris kam doch die  Meldung, dass sie als Gefährder bekannt waren, zwar ohne konkrete Pläne  aber man wusste, dass von denen eine Gefahr ausgeht.


Was willst du mit denen machen? Es gibt mittlerweile ja schon mehrere hundert alleine in Deutschland. Dazu noch 10000 Salafisten. Wie soll man die noch alle vernünftig überwachen können?


Seeefe schrieb:


> Woher kommt eigentlich der Schwachsinn,  Geheimdienste wüssten alles? Waren heute wieder vermehrt Chemtrails am  Himmel?


sehe ich auch so. Dennoch sind die heutigen Terroranschläge sehr alarmierend. Die Polizei wusste um die Gefahr schon seit Monaten und trotz hohen Polizeiaufgebot wurden heute von mehren Personen Anschläge in Brüssel verübt. Dies ist für mich schon ein Versagen der Behörden und sehr gefährlich für das Vertrauen in den Staat. Bei einen Einzeltäter wie Andreas Breivik kann man nicht viel machen aber bei solchen Zellen...


----------



## Taonris (22. März 2016)

Was in Europa im Moment abgeht ist an Dummheit nicht mehr zu überbieten und ich frage mich jeden Tag wie lange die Menschen das noch hinnehmen können. Ganz Europa wird zwangsislamisiert Juden müssen zu Tausenden Europa verlassen weil die Übergriffe von Migranten aus dem Nahen Osten zunehmen und sie mittlerweile nicht mehr sicher sind (interessante Doku zu dem Thema Europe's Jewish Exodus (Full Length) - YouTube). Auf der Ganzen Welt werden Christen oder Andersgläubige von Moslems abgeschlachtet mittlerweile gibt schon Live-Ticker die die Toden mitzählen (Islam: The Politically Incorrect Truth) ob das Afrika oder Europa ist. Und jeden Tag kommen Tausende nach Europa und es findet keinerlei Überprüfung statt, der Paris-Attentäter durchquerte problemlos halb Europa. Und jeder der es nur wagt diese Politik des Wahnsinns zu kritisieren wird in die Rechte Ecke gedrängt. Ihr Deutschen tut mir besonders leid in Österreich ist es ja schon Schlimm aber die Deutschen haben ja seit 45 eine komplette Identitätskrise die bis heute anhält. Für die kommenden Generationen seh ich komplett schwarz.


----------



## Seeefe (22. März 2016)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> Was in Europa im Moment abgeht ist an Dummheit nicht mehr zu überbieten und ich frage mich jeden Tag wie lange die Menschen das noch hinnehmen können. Ganz Europa wird zwangsislamisiert Juden müssen zu Tausenden Europa verlassen weil die Übergriffe von Migranten aus dem Nahen Osten zunehmen und sie mittlerweile nicht mehr sicher sind (interessante Doku zu dem Thema Europe's Jewish Exodus (Full Length) - YouTube). Auf der Ganzen Welt werden Christen oder Andersgläubige von Moslems abgeschlachtet mittlerweile gibt schon Live-Ticker die die Toden mitzählen (Islam: The Politically Incorrect Truth) ob das Afrika oder Europa ist. Und jeden Tag kommen Tausende nach Europa und es findet keinerlei Überprüfung statt, der Paris-Attentäter durchquerte problemlos halb Europa. Und jeder der es nur wagt diese Politik des Wahnsinns zu kritisieren wird in die Rechte Ecke gedrängt. Ihr Deutschen tut mir besonders leid in Österreich ist es ja schon Schlimm aber die Deutschen haben ja seit 45 eine komplette Identitätskrise die bis heute anhält. Für die kommenden Generationen seh ich komplett schwarz.



Da weiß ich nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. März 2016)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> .... Für die kommenden Generationen seh ich komplett schwarz.


Ich denke nicht, das CSU, AfD und NPD in Deutschland großartig an Macht gewinnen werden.
So blöd sind die Menschen hier nicht, dass sie jedem Schweinepriester hinterher laufen.


----------



## Taonris (22. März 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Da weiß ich nicht ob ich lachen oder weinen soll



Du bestätigst doch nur was ich schon gesagt habe. Jeder der die aktuelle Flüchtlingspolitik kritisiert wird als dumm verkauft. Alles was ich in meinem Kommentar erwähnt habe waren Fakten. Und es ist nun mal auch ein Fakt das Deutschland bis heute ein Problem mit der nationalen Identität hat und das spiegelt sich auch in der aktuellen Politik wieder.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, das CSU, AfD und NPD in Deutschland großartig an Macht gewinnen werden.
> So blöd sind die Menschen hier nicht, dass sie jedem Schweinepriester hinterher laufen.



Ich verfolge die deutsche Innenpolitik nicht genug um da zu urteilen  aber ich halte es für durchaus realistisch das die AfD weiter zulegt aber sie wird nie mit den Altparteien konkurieren können die Medien verteufeln die AfD ja nach wie vor.,


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. März 2016)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> .... Jeder der die aktuelle Flüchtlingspolitik kritisiert wird als dumm verkauft. ....


Du kritisierst aber nicht die Flüchtlingspolitik, Du erzählst wilde Gerüchte über meuchelnde Monster.
Ahnst Du, wieviele Mosleme auf der Welt jeden Tag durch christliche Drohnen getötet werden?
Wie bewertest Du diesen Kreuzzug? Oder ist das egal, weil für jeden guten AfDler diese Grafik gilt?




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Woohoo (22. März 2016)

Judenfreundlicher wird es nicht. 



> ...findet keinerlei Überprüfung statt, der Paris-Attentäter durchquerte problemlos halb Europa.



Grenzkontrollen würden unsere Industrie vernichten! 




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, das CSU, AfD und NPD in Deutschland großartig an Macht gewinnen werden.
> So blöd sind die Menschen hier nicht, dass sie jedem Schweinepriester hinterher laufen.



Diese drei Parteien zusammenfassen....


Grüne Jugend?!?



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Seeefe (22. März 2016)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> Du bestätigst doch nur was ich schon gesagt habe. Jeder der die aktuelle Flüchtlingspolitik kritisiert wird als dumm verkauft. Alles was ich in meinem Kommentar erwähnt habe waren Fakten. Und es ist nun mal auch ein Fakt das Deutschland bis heute ein Problem mit der nationalen Identität hat und das spiegelt sich auch in der aktuellen Politik wieder.



Allein das die eine Seite "TheReligionOfPeace" heißt, sagt ja schon alles über deine Fakten aus


----------



## Taonris (22. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du kritisierst aber nicht die Flüchtlingspolitik, Du erzählst wilde Gerüchte über meuchelnde Monster.
> Ahnst Du, wieviele Mosleme auf der Welt jeden Tag durch christliche Drohnen getötet werden?
> Wie bewertest Du diesen Kreuzzug? Oder ist das egal, weil für jeden guten AfDler dieser Grafik gilt?
> 
> ...



Meuchelnde Mörder? Ich habe mich getraut zu erwähnen dass , das Christentum die am meisten Verfolgte Religion auf diesem Planeten ist und das Andersgläubige und Andersdenkende in Ländern mit einer muslimischen Mehrheit verfolgt werden. Und mordende Muslime sind kein Einzelfall ob das jetzt Boko Haram. al-Qaida, al-Shabaab oder sonst was ist. Und auch die Integration scheitert komplett wieso gehen sonst Studenten  aus England deren Familien seit mehreren Generationen hier leben den sonst nach Syrien. Mich stört auch diese Arroganz als wären AfD-Wähler geistig-verwirrte Untermenschen. Belgien hat sich was ich weiß nicht an irgendwelchen Drohneneinsätzen beteiligt aber ich gebe dir Recht die Invasionskriege des Westens haben für eine Radikalisierung gesorgt die Nato und die USA haben den nahen Osten über Jahre hin destabilisiert und diverse Regierungen gestürzt


----------



## Two-Face (22. März 2016)

Könntest du mir mal einen Link aufzeigen, der beweist, dass Integration *komplett*, also vollständig, das heißt, mathematisch 100%, scheitert?


----------



## Seeefe (22. März 2016)

Also wenn ein Mensch, der als Religion den Islam hat einen Mord begeht ist dieser automatisch darum passiert, weil der andere kein Moslem war? 

Aber wenn ein Mensch, der als Religion das Christentum hat einen Mord begeht ist dieser nicht darum passiert, weil der andere kein Christ war?



Mal ganz ehrlich, eine gewisse Gruppe von Leuten kehrt auch immer in Form eines neuen Users zurück...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. März 2016)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> ... Ich habe mich getraut zu erwähnen dass ,  das Christentum die am meisten Verfolgte Religion auf diesem Planeten  ist ...


Das ist Deine Interpretation. Ich sehe auf der ganzen Welt Männer, die Möglichkeiten suchen, um mit Gewalt Macht über andere zu erlangen.  
Die Religion ist dabei ziemlich egal. Die Männer der  entwickten Länder nehmen dazu Flugzeuge, Bomben, Drohnen etc, die Männer aus weniger 
entwickelten Längern Gewehr, Messer, Sprengstoffgürtel? Was unterscheidet sie? Gar nix, selbst die Verlogenheit ist überall ähnlich.


----------



## Iconoclast (22. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du kritisierst aber nicht die Flüchtlingspolitik, Du erzählst wilde Gerüchte über meuchelnde Monster.
> Ahnst Du, wieviele Mosleme auf der Welt jeden Tag durch christliche Drohnen getötet werden?
> Wie bewertest Du diesen Kreuzzug? Oder ist das egal, weil für jeden guten AfDler diese Grafik gilt?
> 
> ...



Es gibt keine barbarischer Welt als die islamische. Auch wenn du das nicht wahrhaben willst. Relativieren kannst du da auch nix, die Opfer und vor allem Verdolgungen übertreffen bei Moslems auch heute noch weit alles andere. Von den zehn größten Staaten mit religiöser Verfolgung sind 9 islamisch. Als schwatz hier nicht wieder dein Gesülze rum.


----------



## Woohoo (22. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist Deine Interpretation. Ich sehe auf der ganzen Welt Männer, die Möglichkeiten suchen, um mit Gewalt Macht über andere zu erlangen.
> Die Religion ist dabei ziemlich egal. Die Männer der  entwickten Länder nehmen dazu Flugzeuge, Bomben, Drohnen etc, die Männer aus weniger
> entwickelten Längern Gewehr, Messer, Sprengstoffgürtel? Was unterscheidet sie? Gar nix, selbst die Verlogenheit ist überall ähnlich.



Dann sollten die achso tollen friedlichen Frauen mal streiken und sich als Unterstützter der männlichen Monster verweigern. 





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. März 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Es gibt keine barbarischer Welt als die islamische. Auch wenn du das nicht wahrhaben willst. Relativieren kannst du da auch nix, die Opfer und vor allem Verdolgungen übertreffen bei Moslems auch heute noch weit alles andere.


Soso, Du hältst also unsere Leitkultur mit Aktionen wie Guantanomo Bay für durch und durch zivilisiert? 
Die Deppen nehmen sich alle nichts, gar nichts und friedliches miteinander predigt kaum wer. Du solltest
immer sinnvolle Vergleiche wählen, dazu gehören auch die wirtschaftlichen Situationen.

500.000 Moslems wurden alleine im Irakkrieg von Christen "gemeuchelt". Harter Tobak, oder? 
Neue US-Studie: Im Irak-Krieg starben 500.000 Menschen - Politik - Suddeutsche.de

Mir ist klar, das der typische AfDler nur seine beschränkte Welt sieht und nicht in der
Lange ist, die Augen aufzumachen und genau hinzusehen.


----------



## Taonris (22. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist Deine Interpretation. Ich sehe auf der ganzen Welt Männer, die Möglichkeiten suchen, um mit Gewalt Macht über andere zu erlangen.
> Die Religion ist dabei ziemlich egal. Die Männer der  entwickten Länder nehmen dazu Flugzeuge, Bomben, Drohnen etc, die Männer aus weniger
> entwickelten Längern Gewehr, Messer, Sprengstoffgürtel? Was unterscheidet sie? Gar nix, selbst die Verlogenheit ist überall ähnlich.



Zitat Wikipedia : "Gegenwärtig ist das Christentum die weltweit am stärksten unterdrückte Religionsgemeinschaft. Das christliche Hilfswerk Open Doors gibt an, dass weltweit etwa 100 Millionen Christen in über 50 Ländern wegen ihres Glaubens von Misshandlungen, Folter, Vergewaltigung, Gefängnis oder Tod bedroht seien beziehungsweise wegen Ihres Glaubens benachteiligt und diskriminiert würden."


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (22. März 2016)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> Zitat Wikipedia : "Gegenwärtig ist das Christentum die weltweit am stärksten unterdrückte Religionsgemeinschaft. Das christliche Hilfswerk Open Doors gibt an, dass weltweit etwa 100 Millionen Christen in über 50 Ländern wegen ihres Glaubens von Misshandlungen, Folter, Vergewaltigung, Gefängnis oder Tod bedroht seien beziehungsweise wegen Ihres Glaubens benachteiligt und diskriminiert würden."


Und es werden ca. 1 Milliarde Moslems durch Drohnen bedroht. Und was machen wir jetzt? Halten wir doch einfach fest, dass überall auf der Welt unnötige stumpfsinnige Gewalt herrscht, die man nur dadurch in den Griff bekommt, das man... ähhh, mehr Waffen liefert,.... ähhh, mehr Bomben schmeisst, ....ähhhh mehr Menschen ausgrenzt?

AfD Propaganda und anderes rechtspopulistische Zeug wirkt in Deutschland nicht so wie in Österreich. Der einzige Weg gegen Gewalt ist mehr Bildung. Der ist mühsam, aber er funktioniert. Und er würde auch bei AfD-Wählern funktionieren, meiner Meinung nach.


----------



## Sparanus (23. März 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Was willst du mit denen machen? Es gibt mittlerweile ja schon mehrere hundert alleine in Deutschland. Dazu noch 10000 Salafisten. Wie soll man die noch alle vernünftig überwachen können?


Ich hab nicht von überwachen geredet, sondern eine gewisse Endgültigkeit gemeint. 

@iU
Toll einen klassischen Krieg mit der Verfolgung einer Religion gleichzusetzen. Passt super.


----------



## Woohoo (23. März 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ich hab nicht von überwachen geredet, sondern eine gewisse Endgültigkeit gemeint.
> 
> @iU
> Toll einen klassischen Krieg mit der Verfolgung einer Religion gleichzusetzen. Passt super.



Ähnlich wie bei Personen die aus Syrien und co zurückkehren und nachweislich für den Daesh gekämpft haben. Vorort (Syrien etc.) wären sie noch problemlos liquidiert worden.


----------



## Verminaard (23. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Könntest du mir mal einen Link aufzeigen, der beweist, dass Integration *komplett*, also vollständig, das heißt, mathematisch 100%, scheitert?



Schau nach Schweden.
Du weist selbst das deine Forderung unerfuellbar ist.
Was willst du damit bezwecken?


----------



## JePe (23. März 2016)

Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



scnr


----------



## Two-Face (23. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Schau nach Schweden.
> Du weist selbst das deine Forderung unerfuellbar ist.
> Was willst du damit bezwecken?


Eine pauschalisierende und nicht sehr überdachte Aussage anzweifeln?

Wenn man sagt "komplett" heißt das, alle, durchgehend, jeder einzelne. 
Das konnte bis heute aber keiner belegen, was manche hier machen ist immernoch die 5% Idioten über den Rest stellen.


----------



## Seeefe (23. März 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @iU
> Toll einen klassischen Krieg mit der Verfolgung einer Religion gleichzusetzen. Passt super.



So wie der eine User hier es ausgedrückt hat, kann man das sehr wohl gleichsetzen. 

Natürlich sind der Irakkrieg und religiöse Verfolgung zwei unterschiedliche Schuhe.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist Deine Interpretation. *Ich sehe auf der ganzen Welt Männer, die Möglichkeiten suchen, um mit Gewalt Macht über andere zu erlangen*.
> Die Religion ist dabei ziemlich egal. Die Männer der  entwickten Länder nehmen dazu Flugzeuge, Bomben, Drohnen etc, die Männer aus weniger
> entwickelten Längern Gewehr, Messer, Sprengstoffgürtel? Was unterscheidet sie? Gar nix, selbst die Verlogenheit ist überall ähnlich.



Jaja, immer diese bösen "Männer", am besten alle bis auf 2% kastrieren und umbringen und Frauen in die Big Player Positionen bringen! Ach was wäre die Welt doch dann friedlich und besser wen man künftig nur noch alles friedlich bei Kaffee und Kuchen ausdiskutieren würde und nach Lösungen suchen täte, statt seine Macht über Schwächere zu missbrauchen und Gewalt zu benutzen, wie es die dümmlichen Männer tun. 

Schade nur das Frauen die in Positionen sind wo sie mit Männern gleichgestellt sind sich oft nicht mal ein bisschen besser benehmen als die Herren...


----------



## Leob12 (23. März 2016)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen?
> Du bist FPÖ Wähler?


Sicher Team Stronach xD


----------



## Rolk (23. März 2016)

Die Frauen und die Asylbewerber. Wie ich gestern Abend hörte hat eine gute Bekannte von mir vor kurzem auch ihre ersten Erfahrungen gemacht. Sie steigt morgens ins Auto um zur Arbeit zu fahren, hat aber etwas vergessen und geht noch mal zurück in die Wohnung ohne den PKW abzuschliesen. Als sie wieder kommt sitzen zei Asylanten im Auto. 
Die beiden Spezialisten weigerten sich auszusteigen, von einer Frau lassen sie sich nichts sagen. Sie musste dann die Polizei rufen um ihr Auto zurück zu erlangen. Von den Polizisten liesen sie sich dann motzend dazu bewegen das Auto zu verlassen. Unnötig zu erwähnen das nicht mal ihre Personalien festgestellt wurden. 

Ein im Prinzip harmloser Fall, aber wir werden beim Versuch solche Typen zu sozialisieren noch viel Spass haben.


----------



## aloha84 (23. März 2016)

Verstehe ich nicht.
Warum wurden da keine Personalien aufgenommen?


----------



## Nightslaver (23. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht.
> Warum wurden da keine Personalien aufgenommen?



Vieleicht weil die beiden Herren schon öfter in kurzer Zeit aufgefallen sind?


----------



## Taonris (23. März 2016)

RavionHD schrieb:


> Darf ich fragen?
> Du bist FPÖ Wähler?



Hab in meinem Leben nie die FPÖ gewählt auf Grund des deutschnationalen Flügels innerhalb der Partei.


----------



## Leob12 (23. März 2016)

Rolk schrieb:


> Die Frauen und die Asylbewerber. Wie ich gestern Abend hörte hat eine gute Bekannte von mir vor kurzem auch ihre ersten Erfahrungen gemacht. Sie steigt morgens ins Auto um zur Arbeit zu fahren, hat aber etwas vergessen und geht noch mal zurück in die Wohnung ohne den PKW abzuschliesen. Als sie wieder kommt sitzen zei Asylanten im Auto.
> Die beiden Spezialisten weigerten sich auszusteigen, von einer Frau lassen sie sich nichts sagen. Sie musste dann die Polizei rufen um ihr Auto zurück zu erlangen. Von den Polizisten liesen sie sich dann motzend dazu bewegen das Auto zu verlassen. Unnötig zu erwähnen das nicht mal ihre Personalien festgestellt wurden.
> 
> Ein im Prinzip harmloser Fall, aber wir werden beim Versuch solche Typen zu sozialisieren noch viel Spass haben.


Bei mir sind auch schonmal fremde Österreicher ins Auto gestiegen und wollten nicht mehr raus.^^


----------



## Rolk (23. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Verstehe ich nicht.
> Warum wurden da keine Personalien aufgenommen?



Vielleicht weil sie keine Anzeige erstattet hat? 

Wobei sie nicht mal gefragt wurde, ob sie Anzeige erstatten will. Was ja eigentlich auch nicht ganz normal sein dürfte...



Leob12 schrieb:


> Bei mir sind auch schonmal fremde Österreicher ins Auto gestiegen und wollten nicht mehr raus.^^



Für mich wäre das eine neue Erfahrung.


----------



## Verminaard (23. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Eine pauschalisierende und nicht sehr überdachte Aussage anzweifeln?
> 
> Wenn man sagt "komplett" heißt das, alle, durchgehend, jeder einzelne.
> Das konnte bis heute aber keiner belegen, was manche hier machen ist immernoch die 5% Idioten über den Rest stellen.



Hat nix mehr mit anzweifeln zu tun.
Eher mit: ich hab recht und du nicht, weil du das nicht beweisen kannst.

Man koennte die Frage andersrum auch stellen, macht keiner weil hier jeder genug Realist ist.

Ich kanns nur nochmal erwaehnen: wie gut Integration funktioniert, schau nach Schweden.
Wenns dort schon so gut klappt, kann ja in Deutschland nix schiefgehen.
Wobei, wenn sich die Bevoelkerung mehr und mehr anpasst....

Hier ne kleine Naziversammlung:




__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=XdSsJQ-fvOU

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.


----------



## CranberryPie (23. März 2016)

> Den Informationen zufolge reiste Laachroui im Februar 2013 aus Syrien nach Europa. Er soll Anfang September unter einem falschen Namen an der österreichisch-ungarischen Grenze kontrolliert worden sein.


Eben auf Spiegel.de gelesen. Ganz toll, noch mehr Munition für diese rechten Dumpfbacken und Volksverhetzer. Ja, es kamen 34 Menschen bei dem Anschlag um Leben. Allerdings sollten wir nicht vergessen, dass in Clausnitz ein rohes Ei gegen einen Bus geworfen wurde - das ist mindestens genauso schlimm und sollte in der ganzen Flüchtlingsdiskussion von rechten, geistigen Brandstiftern nicht unter den Tisch gekehrt werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Jaja, immer diese bösen "Männer", am besten alle bis auf 2% kastrieren und umbringen und Frauen in die Big Player Positionen bringen!...


Warum wirst Du so unsachlich? Und warum legst Du mir Worte in den Mund, an die ich nicht einmal gedacht habe?  Oder wolltest Du mir sagen, dass Du auf Basis Deiner Erfahrung im Umgang mit Männern  einzig eine Kastration als sinnvolle Gegenmaßnahme zur Aggressionbekämpfung siehst? Ich sehe das nicht so. Auch bei Männern gibt es Vernunft, die nur gefördert werden muss. In unserem Kulturkreis ist es noch lange nicht optimal, aber es gibt eine stetige langsame Verbesserung, auch wenn die "Anti-Gendermainstream-Fritzen" diese Entwicklung gerne wieder zurückdrehen wollen. Auch die AfD will mit ihrem klassischen Familienideal wieder in die Zeit zurück, als es ein männliches Familienoberhaupt mit Absolutheitsanspruch gab. Das war immer die Basis für Gewalt innerhalb der Familie und davon sind wir zum Glück weit weg.. 


Hier werden ständig pauschalisierend ganze Gruppen vereinnahmt, z.B. "alle Moslems". Setzt man diesen hetzenden Menschen den Spiegel vor und beschreibt, dass das vereinigende Merkmal fast aller Gewalttäter ist, dass sie männlich sind, bekommt man als Antwort sofort persönliche Beleidigungen. Fällt Euch nicht auf, wie lächerlich ihr Euch damit macht? Und fällt Euch nicht weiter auf, dass es genau die Punkte sind, die der AfD angekreidet werden und das hier jene, die voller Inbrunst die AfD Ziele vertreten damit nicht nur sich selber, sondern ebenso die AfD  lächerlich machen?


Was wird hier gefordert? Zur Einhaltung der Religionsfreiheit soll eine Religion beschnitten werden. Wie absurd ist das? Das ist ungefähr genauso absurd sie AfD-Programmpunkte, dass zur Verbesserung unserer Freiheit Polizei und Geheimdienste mehr Möglichkeiten auch für willkürliche Verhaftungen bekommen sollen. Bemerkt ihr den Widerspruch wirklich nicht? Sind AfD Wähler in ihrer Auffassung so weit reduziert? Ich will das eigentlich nicht glauben.


----------



## Dennisth (23. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Hier ne kleine Naziversammlung:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Nein wie genial das Video ist.  
Opa: "Meine Enkelin, die unter 10 ist, wird jetzt schon auf dem Weg zur Schule von den Flüchtlingen angepöbelt und wie soll das erst im Sommer werden?"
Bürgermeister: "Ja dann soll sie, die Enkelin und Frauen allgemein, doch bitte woanders lang laufen und die Flüchtlinge nicht provozieren." 
Wer jetzt gedacht hat es kann doch nicht schlimmer werden:
Später im Video meint dieser Bürgermeister dann noch "Ja aber einige Deutsche sind ja auch so" 

Diese Argumentation würde ich gerne mal erklärt bekommen. WIESO wir uns den "Flüchtlingen" anpassen sollen 




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Auch die AfD will mit ihrem klassischen Familienideal wieder in die Zeit zurück, als es ein männliches Familienoberhaupt mit Absolutheitsanspruch gab.



Gibt es für diese Unterstellung auch ne Quelle oder ist das wieder nur deine "Interpretation" / "Glaube"?




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was wird hier gefordert? Zur Einhaltung der Religionsfreiheit soll eine Religion beschnitten werden. Wie absurd ist das? Das ist ungefähr genauso absurd sie AfD-Programmpunkte, dass zur Verbesserung unserer Freiheit Polizei und Geheimdienste mehr Möglichkeiten auch für willkürliche Verhaftungen bekommen sollen. Bemerkt ihr den Widerspruch wirklich nicht? Sind AfD Wähler in ihrer Auffassung so weit reduziert? Ich will das eigentlich nicht glauben.



Ach Userin, wir fordern keine "Beschneidung" der Religionsfreiheit. Wir haben Gesetze die besagen, dass deine Freiheit dort endet wo du die Freiheit von jemand anderem verletzt / einschränkst. Jetzt kommt der Teil der "kompliziert" wird, aber ich versuche es gerne dir zu erklären:
- Die meisten "Flüchtlinge" haben einen anderen Glauben als wir. In diesem Glauben , der bei ihnen auch gerne das Gesetz prägt, ist es erlaubt Kinder zu verheiraten, Frauen zu versklaven und Leute zu steinigen. 
- Diese "Werte" stimmen nicht so ganz mit unseren Überein, heiraten erst ab 18 und freiwillig, Frauen sind gleichberechtigt und steinigen ist verboten. 
- Wie du vielleicht erkennst gibt es hier einen Konflikt zwischen dem "Glauben" / ihrer "Religion" und unseren Gesetzen / Regeln. Jetzt ist die spannende Frage was hier gilt.
- Um es kurz zu machen: Das Gesetz steht über der Religion. Ohne Ausnahme. 

Ich hoffe du versteht nun etwas besser wie die Welt um dich herum funktioniert  und was hier gefordert wird. 

@Topic:
Wieso habe ich das dumme Gefühl, dass es hier in Deutschland auch bald mal krachen wird   Nach dem Anschlag in Brüssel werden die anderen EU-Länder bestimmt nicht so begeistert auf eine Verteilungsquote reagieren.


----------



## DarfVadder (23. März 2016)

CranberryPie schrieb:


> Eben auf Spiegel.de gelesen. Ganz toll, noch mehr Munition für diese rechten Dumpfbacken und Volksverhetzer. Ja, es kamen 34 Menschen bei dem Anschlag um Leben. Allerdings sollten wir nicht vergessen, dass in Clausnitz ein rohes Ei gegen einen Bus geworfen wurde - das ist mindestens genauso schlimm und sollte in der ganzen Flüchtlingsdiskussion von rechten, geistigen Brandstiftern nicht unter den Tisch gekehrt werden.



In wieweit ist ein rohes Ei, dass gegen einen Bus geworfen wurde genauso schlimm wie eine Anschlag bei dem 34 Menschen starben?
Du vergleichst meiner Meinung nach Äpfel mit Birnen.


----------



## Verminaard (23. März 2016)

DarfVadder schrieb:


> In wieweit ist ein rohes Ei, dass gegen einen Bus geworfen wurde genauso schlimm wie eine Anschlag bei dem 34 Menschen starben?
> Du vergleichst meiner Meinung nach Äpfel mit Birnen.



Diesem Forum fehlt ein Ironie und Sarkasmus Knopf um Beitraege dieser Natur zu kennzeichnen.
Ist leider nicht ganz so einfach sowas nur mit Worten zu vermitteln.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. März 2016)

Dennisth schrieb:


> ....Jetzt kommt der Teil der "kompliziert" wird, aber ich versuche es gerne dir zu erklären:....


Und jetzt kommt der wirklich komplizierte Teil. 
Betrifft das alle Flüchtlinge, oder nur einen kleinen Teil und sind diese Menschen allesamt nicht lernfähig? Ist es als Konsequenz, dass ein Teil einer Gruppe vermutlich sehr weit von unseren Werten entfernt ist, statthaft, darum pauschal alle einer Gruppe zu verurteilen, oder wird in einem Rechtsstaat weiterhin jeder Einzelfall bewertet und verhandelt?

Ist es für Rechtspopulisten so schwer zu verstehen, dass in unserem Staat nicht pauschal Gruppen verurteilt werden und das es ein Rückfall ins Mittelalter wäre, wenn wir das machen würden? Man nennt es Sippenhaft und es war ein wesentlicher Bestandteil der verachtenswerten Nazi-Gerichtsbarkeit. Ist es so kompliziert zu verstehen, dass die Forderungen der Rechtspopulisten genau das Gegenteil dessen bringen, was sie wollen. Sie beschützen nicht unsere Werte, weil man weniger Menschen ins Land lässt, die diese Werte vielleicht nicht achten, sondern man verrät unsere Werte. Das ist ein Dilemma, genau darum geht es.

NIemand sagt, dass es eine tolle Sache ist, aber es geht weiterhin um das Problem, dass Kriegsflüchtlinge verrecken. Neben unserer Haustür. Den Menschen zu helfen ist mit Einschränkungen für uns verbunden. Wie stark diese Einschränkungen sein dürfen, muss natürlich demokratisch abgesegnet werden. Aber jene Gruppe, die die Grenzen schließen will und keinerlei Hilfe geben würde, ist von unseren Werten extrem weit entfernt. Und genau darum geht es. 

Die AfD verrät mit ihrer Politik unsere Werte. Darum lehnen weite Teile der Bevölkerung die AfD ab.


----------



## CranberryPie (23. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Diesem Forum fehlt ein Ironie und Sarkasmus Knopf um Beitraege dieser Natur zu kennzeichnen.
> Ist leider nicht ganz so einfach sowas nur mit Worten zu vermitteln.



Das Perverse daran ist, dass meine abartige Relativierung  in der Form ohne weiteres von einem grünlinken Twitteraccount/Blog stammen könnte. Und solche Aussagen absolut salonfähig sind.


----------



## lunaticx (23. März 2016)

Dennisth schrieb:


> Gibt es für diese Unterstellung auch ne Quelle oder ist das wieder nur deine "Interpretation" / "Glaube"?



Drogen fur alle, keine Diskriminierung von CO2 und Frauen zuruck an den Herd | VICE | Deutschland

"Gender Mainstreaming und die generelle Betonung der Individualität untergraben die Familie als wertegebende gesellschaftliche Grundeinheit. Die Wirtschaft will Frauen als Arbeitskraft. Ein falsch verstandener Feminismus schätzt einseitig Frauen im Erwerbsleben, nicht aber Frauen, die "nur" Mutter und Hausfrau sind."

Reicht das ?


----------



## Dennisth (23. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und jetzt kommt der wirklich komplizierte Teil.
> Betrifft das alle Flüchtlinge, oder nur einen kleinen Teil und sind diese Menschen allesamt nicht lernfähig? Ist es als Konsequenz, dass ein Teil einer Gruppe vermutlich sehr weit von unseren Werten entfernt ist, statthaft, darum pauschal alle einer Gruppe zu verurteilen, oder wird in einem Rechtsstaat weiterhin jeder Einzelfall bewertet und verhandelt?



Du verwechselst da was: Der überwiegende Teil der "Flüchtlinge" ist nun mal nicht christlichen Glaubens und der Islam hat dort, wo er in der Regierung sitzt, keine wirkliche aufgeklärte oder gar offene Gesellschaft. 

Fakt ist leider, dass die Straftaten von "Flüchtlingen" massiv angestiegen sind, diese auch meistens nicht lernfähig sind und sich hier ein schönes Leben auf kosten anderer machen wollen. Ja es sind "Einzelfälle", aber wenn von 1,5 Millionen "Flüchtlingen" über 10 % "verschwunden" sind und man von dem Rest auch nicht so viel positives hört und die Polizei zum schweigen gezwungen wurde zeigt uns das doch nur, dass diese "Einzelfälle" eher die Norm ist.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die AfD verrät mit ihrer Politik unsere Werte. Darum lehnen weite Teile der Bevölkerung die AfD ab.



Ach darum hat die AfD das geschafft was die anderen Parteien nicht geschafft haben, nämlich die Wahlbeteiligung hoch zu treiben? Wo genau "verrät" die AfD denn "unsere Werte"? Beispiele mit Quelle bitte. 

Du behauptest sehr viel, aber gibst keine glaubwürdigen Quellen zu deinen Behauptungen. Der Großteil der Bevölkerung war gar nicht wählen, also weißt du nicht was die gewählt hätten.

Edit:


lunaticx schrieb:


> Drogen fur alle, keine Diskriminierung von CO2 und Frauen zuruck an den Herd | VICE | Deutschland
> 
> "Gender Mainstreaming und die generelle Betonung der Individualität untergraben die Familie als wertegebende gesellschaftliche Grundeinheit. Die Wirtschaft will Frauen als Arbeitskraft. Ein falsch verstandener Feminismus schätzt einseitig Frauen im Erwerbsleben, nicht aber Frauen, die "nur" Mutter und Hausfrau sind."
> 
> Reicht das ?



Aha und was genau ist daran Falsch? Wir brauchen nicht für jeden Pups einen neuen "Gender"-Skandal. Was ist denn so falsch, wenn eine Frau nur Hausfrau und Mutter sein möchte? Ach ja stimmt, die wollen *freiwillige* Alleinerziehende nicht weiter fördern. Soweit ich das weiß brauch man zum Kinder machen noch immer mindestens 2 Personen. Was ist denn so schlimm an der "klassischen" Familie mit einem Paar + Kind? Ist es für das Kind nicht auch besser, wenn es zwei Elternteile hat als nur eins?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (23. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Auch bei Männern gibt es Vernunft, die nur gefördert werden muss.


Okay.
Ich kann es ja verstehen wenn man sagt das Männer und Frauen in unserer Gesellschaft nicht wirklich gleichberechtigt sind. Was ja auch so stimmt. 
Versteh mich jetzt nicht falsch, ich unterstütze den Feminismus selbst, aber solche Aussagen die teilweise von den "Feminismus-Extremisten" (sorry, keine andere Bezeichnung eingefallen) gehen garnicht. Ich kann ja verstehen das Frauen gleichberechtigt sein wollen (und auch sein sollten!) (wobei ich es teilweise nachvollziehen kann das sie es nicht sind*), aber solche Aussagen grenzen ja schon fast an "Anti-Masculinismus". 
Bevor die jetzt wieder irgendeine Statistik rauskamst, in der steht das wir Männer öfters bei der Polizei auffällig werden als die Damen, sollte man aber auch mal auf das soziale Umfeld gucken, aus dem die Täter stammen. 
m.E. nach stammen die eher aus einem sozial schwächeren Umkreis, in dem, wahrscheinlich, die Mutter/der Vater mit der Erziehung überfordert sind. Und in so einem Umfeld wird auch keine Dame "vernünftig" sondern ist genauso unvernünftig wie der Mann, dessen Vernunft nicht gefördert wurde.
Deine Aussage ist imho genauso blöd wie "Frauen könnten auch vernünftig Autofahren, wenn man es Ihnen nur richtig beibringt".
Generell finde ich die Entwicklung des heutigen Feminismusses, aus dem Aussagen wie deine entstammen, sehr fragwürdig. Naja, aber ich bin auch keine Frau und kann das nicht nachvollziehen, ich werde ja schließlich nicht von der "Male Rapeculture" unterdrückt 
¯\_(ツ)_/¯

*mit "ich kann es teilweise nachvollziehen das sie es nicht sind" meine ich folgendes:

mich kann es aus wirtschaftlichen Aspekten verstehen das Frauen weniger verdienen. Tendenziell neigen Frauen eher dazu schwanger zu werden als Männer. Und eine schwangere Frau bedeutet für ein Unternehmen nur zusätzliche Kosten. Die gesellschaftliche und wirtschaftliche Nützlichkeit (solange es kein unvernünftiger Mann ist) interessiert das Unternehmen erstmal wenig.
Allerdings kann ich nicht nachvollziehen das Frauen deutlich weniger in Führungspositionen vertreten sind, wäre ich in der Position jemanden eine Führungsposition zu geben, würde immer den am besten qualifizierten nehmen. Alles andere wäre ja nur ein Schnitt ins eigene Fleisch.

Ich hoffe mein Text war nicht zu konfus und mein Standpunkt ist einigermaßen rübergekommen. Hatte eine lange Nacht und ein paar anstrengende Wochen hinter mir…

*Ironie on* Naja, ich geh jetzt erstmal ne Flasche Bier trinken und meine Freundin verprügeln, weil ich ja ein Mann bin ¯\_(ツ)_/¯ *Ironie off*


----------



## Woohoo (23. März 2016)

Es wurde doch auch versucht Frauen durch massive Förderung (in einem skandinavischen Land) zu bewegen mehr MINT Fächer zu studieren. Der Erfolg blieb jedoch aus, weil die Frauen sich in einer Welt in der man sich frei entscheiden kann einfach für andere Studiengänge entschieden haben.
In weniger entwickelten Ländern in denen Arbeitsplätze knapp sind nehmen Frauen jeden Job, damit sie überhaupt Einkommen erhlaten. Sie gehen daher auch in typische Männerberufe.





			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        





Dennisth schrieb:


> Du verwechselst da was: Der überwiegende Teil  der "Flüchtlinge" ist nun mal nicht christlichen Glaubens und der Islam  hat dort, wo er in der Regierung sitzt, keine wirkliche aufgeklärte oder  gar offene Gesellschaft.



Aber der Islam wird doch so sehr unterdrückt und ist daher der  Verbündeter der Feministen. Weil Frauen ebenfalls die Opferrolle  verkörpern.
Der weiße christliche Mann ist das Problem. Nicht die Religion welche die Frauenrechte in den Ländern in denen sie ausgeführt wird so hoch hält.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Es wurde doch auch versucht Frauen durch massive Förderung (in einem skandinavischen Land) zu bewegen mehr MINT Fächer zu studieren. Der Erfolg blieb jedoch aus, weil die Frauen sich in einer Welt in der man sich frei entscheiden kann einfach für andere Studiengänge entschieden haben.
> In weniger entwickelten Ländern in denen Arbeitsplätze knapp sind nehmen Frauen jeden Job, damit sie überhaupt Einkommen erhlaten. Sie gehen daher auch in typische Männerberufe.



Ach was, du hast die falschen Quellen! 
Die gehen nicht in die Berufe weil die da alle gemobt und unterdrückt werden.
Seh ich ja immer bei uns in der Firma, was die Frauen da unterdrückt werden ist ja nicht mehr feierlich, die hauen teils derbere Witze als die Herren raus und fühlen sich immer völlig ausgeschlossen in den Pausen wen die bei uns stehen und ja vergessen wir auch nicht das die sogar zufrieden mit dem Klima in der Firma sind, sowas geht ja mal garnicht! 

Darum bin ich auch dafür das wir die Frauenquote in Firmen künftig erhöhen. Das Verhältnis von Frauen zu Männern sollte künftig 80% zu 20% betragen, damit Frauen nicht mehr diskreminiert werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. März 2016)

Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> ...Ich kann es ja verstehen wenn man sagt das Männer und Frauen in unserer Gesellschaft nicht wirklich gleichberechtigt sind. .... aber solche Aussagen die teilweise von den "Feminismus-Extremisten" ... gehen garnicht....


Ihr fühlt Euch wirklich schnell angegriffen. Hast Du denn nie gelernt, auch mal zu lachen und eine wenig Selbstkritik zu üben? Den Spieß der Angriffe umzudrehen ist doch nun wirklich ein sehr simpeles sprachliches Mittelchen. Was habe ich denn schlimmes gesagt? Erstens steht es doch wohl außer Frage, dass von Männern mehr Gewalttaten als von Frauen ausgehen. Weiter stellte ich fest, dass Männer durchaus vernunftsbegabt sind, es liegt nur daran, ihnen kulturell klar zu machen, das Gewalt gegen andere keine gute Sache ist. Ist das jetzt sooo böse gewesen, diese Frage aufzustellen? Das war natürlich polemisch, aber komm, was müssen sich Frauen oder Flüchtlinge hier anhören? Dagegen ist es doch sehr harmlos zu vermuten, dass Männer vernunftbegabt sind, oder?  

Bei uns verstehen es doch  fast alle Männer, dass Gewalt gegen andere kein Mittel der Kommunikation ist. Es gibt immer noch genug völlig unnötige Übergriffe, aber es werden stetig weniger. Warum glaubt ihr, dass es bei Flüchtlingen nicht klappen sollte und warum diese Männer anders als hiesige sind? Sie werden es verstehen, wenn man es ihnen im Bedarfsfall in Ruhe erklärt. Wenn es im Einzelfall zu lange dauert und jemand Steinigungen oder Säureanschläge weiterhin als legitimes Mittel ansieht, dann wird er auf Basis der bestehenden Gesetze bestraft werden.

Was wir vor allem benötigen ist ein ordentlicher Opferschutz, damit potentielle Opfer mit viel Sicherheit potentielle Straftäter verlassen können. Wenn Menschen um die Aggressivität ihrer Familie wissen, müssen diesen in der Regel Frauen und Kinder geeignete Räumlichkeiten, wie z.B. Frauenhäuser zur Verfügung gestellt, und im Zweifel einfach und unkompliziert neue Papiere zu bekommen sein. Dann hätten misshandelte Frauen und Kinder auch eine Chance, aus dem Kreis der Gewalt auszubrechen.

Die Lösung ist zu einfach, die Grenzen zuzumachen und andere Menschen ihrem Schicksal zu überlassen. Wer Straftaten und Gewalt verhindern will, sollte auch berücksichtigen, was mit denen passiert, die vor der Grenze alleine gelassen werden. Und zu behaupten, dass es nicht unser Problem ist, ist arg menschenfeindlich. Darum dreht sich doch die ganze Diskussion.

Auf der einen Seite sehen wir die Rechtspopulisten mit unglaublichem Egoismus und menschenfeindlichem Zynismus, auf der anderen Seite jene, die um unsere Werte wissen und Themen wie Nächstenliebe, Unterstützung und Hilfe ernst meinen.

Und wieder vollends zum Thema AfD zurück:
AfD: Beatrix von Storch nicht mehr in Programm-Kommission - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Das lässt doch hoffen, wenn einer der größten Populisten das Mitspracherecht entzogen wird.


----------



## DerLachs (23. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Hat nix mehr mit anzweifeln zu tun.
> Eher mit: ich hab recht und du nicht, weil du das nicht beweisen kannst.


Dann sollte mal solch plumpe Aussagen vielleicht einfach nicht tätigen.   Es wird hier niemand dazu gezwungen, seine Meinung als Fakt zu verkaufen. Passiert hier beiden Seiten aber ständig, also gleicht sich das wieder aus. 

Zu dem Video: Da hat der Bürgermeister unsouverän reagiert. Aber wenn man sich den Artikel dazu durchliest, ist das kein Wunder.


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ja weil du dich angepasst hast.
> So kann man dem Terror auch begegnen.



Ich passe mich bei allem an.
Oder gehst du beim Fußballspiel in den Block mit den Hooligans? 
Ich nicht.
Genauso mache ich einen Bogen um Kneipen, wenn sich da eine Schlägerei ankündigt.
Ebenso renne ich nicht auf Demonstrationen herum, wenn damit gerechnet werden kann, dass dort auch gewaltbereite Leute herumlaufen.


----------



## Leob12 (23. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich passe mich bei allem an.
> Oder gehst du beim Fußballspiel in den Block mit den Hooligans?
> Ich nicht.
> Genauso mache ich einen Bogen um Kneipen, wenn sich da eine Schlägerei ankündigt.
> Ebenso renne ich nicht auf Demonstrationen herum, wenn damit gerechnet werden kann, dass dort auch gewaltbereite Leute herumlaufen.


Geh mal mit BVB Trikot in den Schalke Block. Da wirst du dich auch anpassen^^


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich denke nicht, das CSU, AfD und NPD in Deutschland großartig an Macht gewinnen werden.
> So blöd sind die Menschen hier nicht, dass sie jedem Schweinepriester hinterher laufen.


Sowas geht schneller als man denkt.
Da muss nur nochmal die Flüchtlingskrise stärker als je zuvor aufflammen (und das wird sie sicherlich bald) oder eine Weltwirtschaftskrise kommen (und das wird auch irgendwann wieder passieren.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ahnst Du, wieviele Mosleme auf der Welt jeden Tag durch christliche Drohnen getötet werden?


Christliche Drohnen ? Die Vereinigten Staaten von Amerika sind ein säkularer Staat.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist Deine Interpretation. Ich sehe auf der ganzen Welt Männer, die Möglichkeiten suchen, um mit Gewalt Macht über andere zu erlangen.
> Die Religion ist dabei ziemlich egal. Die Männer der  entwickten Länder nehmen dazu Flugzeuge, Bomben, Drohnen etc, die Männer aus weniger
> entwickelten Längern Gewehr, Messer, Sprengstoffgürtel? Was unterscheidet sie? Gar nix, selbst die Verlogenheit ist überall ähnlich.


Ja es sind wieder wir bösen Männer.
Übrigens Eva Braun war eine Frau. Katharina die Große war auch eine Frau.  Das Geschlecht spielt da keine Rolle.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wieder vollends zum Thema AfD zurück:
> AfD: Beatrix von Storch nicht mehr in Programm-Kommission - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> Das lässt doch hoffen, wenn einer der größten Populisten das Mitspracherecht entzogen wird.


Das ist mal eine gute Meldung.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. März 2016)

Hier mal ein Beispiel für Konsequenzen, die Menschen treffen, wenn sie ähnliche Worte wie AfD-Politiker nutzen:
Dormagen: Bäcker hetzt auf Facebook, Schüler starten Boykott - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Im Gegensatz zu dem, was wir hier lesen müssen, ist das noch vergleichsweise harmlos, reicht aber schon, um Lieferverträge zu kündigen. Das gibt den wenigen, die es für nötig halten hier in diesem Forum pauschal gegen andere Menschen zu hetzen, vielleicht ein Gefühl dafür, wie ihre Worte von der Allgemeinheit aufgefasst werden.

Die AfD mag bei ihren Wählern beliebt sein, der Rest der Bevölkerung kann mit dem dumpfen Rassismus wenig anfangen. Einfach mal nachzudenken, was man gerade geschrieben hat ist hier und da vielleicht ganz sinnvoll. Ich denke aber, zum Thema AfD ist hier jetzt alles gesagt. Die Meinungen dazu liegen auf dem Tisch, neue Aspekte werden wir nicht mehr finden und die bekannten wurden oft genug durchgekaut.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Beispiel für Konsequenzen, die Menschen treffen, wenn sie ähnliche Worte wie AfD-Politiker nutzen:
> Dormagen: Bäcker hetzt auf Facebook, Schüler starten Boykott - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Sowas passiert halt, wenn zu viele Schüler linke Lehrer aus der 68er Generation haben.



> Im Gegensatz zu dem, was wir hier lesen müssen, ist das noch vergleichsweise harmlos, reicht aber schon, um Lieferverträg zu kündigen. Das gibt den wenigen, die es für nötig halten hier in diesem Foreum pauschal gegen andere Menschen zu hetzen vielleicht ein Gefühl dafür, wie ihre Worte von der Allgemeinheit aufgefasst werden.


Allgemeinheit ? Seit ihr jetzt plötzlich auch "das Volk" ? 


> Die AfD mag bei ihren Wählern beliebt sein, der Rest der Bevölkerung kann mit dem dumpfen Rassismus wenig anfangen. Einfach mal nachzudenken, was man gerade geschrieben hat ist hier und da vielleicht ganz sinnvoll.


Dumpfer Rassismus ?
Das schreibst du seit Monaten, ohne Belege.


----------



## Taonris (23. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Beispiel für Konsequenzen, die Menschen treffen, wenn sie ähnliche Worte wie AfD-Politiker nutzen:
> Dormagen: Bäcker hetzt auf Facebook, Schüler starten Boykott - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> Im Gegensatz zu dem, was wir hier lesen müssen, ist das noch vergleichsweise harmlos, reicht aber schon, um Lieferverträge zu kündigen. Das gibt den wenigen, die es für nötig halten hier in diesem Forum pauschal gegen andere Menschen zu hetzen, vielleicht ein Gefühl dafür, wie ihre Worte von der Allgemeinheit aufgefasst werden.
> ...



Die einzige Hetze ist die der Medien gegen die AfD. Aber wie gesagt das hat einfach mit der nationalen Identitätskrise zu tun in der die Deutschen seit 45 stecken. Jeder der sich als stolzer Deutscher bezeichnet ist ein Nazi oder ein rechter Trottel. Wenn sich der Türke dessen Familie seit 3 Generationen hier lebt immer noch als stolzer Türke bezeichnet obwohl er außer dem alljährlichen Ankara-Urlaub noch nix von der Türkei gesehen hat geht das in Ordnung. Dazu noch 24/7 Hitler Nazi Dokus und Moralvorträge das die Deutschen die Pflicht haben jeden Flüchtling aufzunehmen.  An Idiotie ist das Ganze nicht mehr zu überbieten.


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hier mal ein Beispiel für Konsequenzen, die Menschen treffen, wenn sie ähnliche Worte wie AfD-Politiker nutzen:
> Dormagen: Bäcker hetzt auf Facebook, Schüler starten Boykott - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Hab ich doch immer gesagt. Wenn das Gedankengut an die Öffentlichkeit kommt. kostet einen das den Job.
Und wer sowas schreibt, ist natürlich ein Rassist. Da hab ich kein Mitleid.


----------



## Captn (23. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hab ich doch immer gesagt. Wenn das Gedankengut an die Öffentlichkeit kommt. kostet einen das den Job.
> Und wer sowas schreibt, ist natürlich ein Rassist. Da hab ich kein Mitleid.


Wenn der so dämlich ist und das mit seinem persönlichen und vermutlich öffentlichen Profil macht, muss man auch kein Mitleid haben.


----------



## Verminaard (23. März 2016)

Ist aber interessant was mittlerweilen alles unter rassistische Hetze faellt.
Mal schauen ob mal jede Meinung, die zu sehr abweicht als Hetze hingestellt wird um sie im Keim zu ersticken.


----------



## Captn (23. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ist aber interessant was mittlerweilen alles unter rassistische Hetze faellt.
> Mal schauen ob mal jede Meinung, die zu sehr abweicht als Hetze hingestellt wird um sie im Keim zu ersticken.


Naja, es sollte mittlerweile bekannt sein, dass zwar Meinungsfreiheit herrscht, das aber nicht ein Garant dafür ist, dass das auch ohne Konsequenzen bleibt....


----------



## Leob12 (23. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ist aber interessant was mittlerweilen alles unter rassistische Hetze faellt.
> Mal schauen ob mal jede Meinung, die zu sehr abweicht als Hetze hingestellt wird um sie im Keim zu ersticken.


Jaja, ist immer nur Meinung die abweicht, kennen wir schon. Meinungsfreiheit ist halt nicht unbegrenzt. Aber das versteht die "das wird man wohl noch sagen dürfen"-Fraktion halt nicht so wirklich.


----------



## Verminaard (23. März 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Naja, es sollte mittlerweile bekannt sein, dass zwar Meinungsfreiheit herrscht, das aber nicht ein Garant dafür ist, dass das auch ohne Konsequenzen bleibt....



Und sowas finden hier wohl noch Einige toll.
Weil ist ja eh was rassistisches, volksverhetztendes oder sonst was.
Zeitgleich wird aber von der drohenden rechten Gefahr gewarnt. Gefahr fuer Demokratie und dem ganzen Zeugs.

Ich bin nur noch nicht draufgekommen ob das Satire oder ernst gemeint ist.


----------



## DarkScorpion (23. März 2016)

Also ich muss schon sagen, dass die Aussage, sollte sie denn so stimmen, wirklich heftig war. Da gibt es nichts zu beschönigen. 

Aber mal zum Thema und zum Kern der Frage: Hat er die AfD oder NPD gewählt? Oder hat er etwa CDU, SPD oder gar die Grünen gewählt? War er Sympathisant von Pegida oder deren Ableger? 

Darum geht es doch hier.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. März 2016)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> Die einzige Hetze ist die der Medien gegen die AfD.


Man könnte fast meinen, Du als Östereicher möchtest wieder überrannt werden und
nach der Pfeife eines deutschen Führers tanzen. Wie Du richtig bemerkt hast, haben  
wir Deutschen gelernt und erkannt, was für eine Katastrophe durch die letzten Deutschen,
die sich offen als Übermenschen hinstellten, passiert ist. Das will hier niemand mehr, darum 
wird auf solche Tendenzen durch Rassisten sehr genau geachtet.

In Österreich gab es nie eine Entnazifizierung, dort treibt der sich alte Geist  heute
noch herum. Darum findet die Schwesterparteien der AfD, die FPÖ, auch so großen
Zulauf.

In Deutschland war diese "_Idiotie" _lange überwunden, mit der AfD zieht sie wieder ins
Land und es steht zu befürchten, dass _"der hässliche Deutsche", _wie es geflügelt in
der Welt in Bezug auf Großmachtsallüren der Deutschen heißt, wieder aus der Ver-
senkung kommt. Das wäre ein extremer Rückschritt und ich bin mir sicher, dass wir
die wenigen rechtsextremen Gartenzwerge innerhalb der AfD noch lange und gut 
im Zaum halten werden.


----------



## Woohoo (23. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man könnte fast meinen, Du als Östereicher möchtest wieder überrannt werden und
> nach der Pfeife eines deutschen Führers tanzen.



Mit einem Ösi als Führer war das doch eher ein inside job.


----------



## fipS09 (23. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Sowas passiert halt, wenn zu viele Schüler linke Lehrer aus der 68er Generation haben.



Wie oft willst du den Schwachsinn noch erwähnen? Da empören sich auch Eltern. Man braucht keinen linken Geschichtslehrer um Rassismus abzustrafen.
Könnte man das einfach über Geschichtslehrer steuern hätte man jegliche Formen von Extremismus schon längst ausgerottet.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man könnte fast meinen, Du als Östereicher möchtest wieder überrannt werden und
> nach der Pfeife eines deutschen Führers tanzen. Wie Du richtig bemerkt hast, haben
> wir Deutschen gelernt und erkannt, was für eine Katastrophe durch die letzten Deutschen,
> die sich offen als Übermenschen hinstellten, passiert ist. Das will hier niemand mehr, darum
> wird auf solche Tendenzen durch Rassisten sehr genau geachtet.


Hauptsache man hetzt selber, oder ?


> In Österreich gab es nie eine Entnazifizierung, dort treibt der sich alte Geist  heute
> noch herum. Darum findet die Schwesterparteien der AfD, die FPÖ, auch so großen
> Zulauf.


Deine rassistischen Äußerungen sind echt erschreckend.


> In Deutschland war diese "_Idiotie" _lange überwunden, mit der AfD zieht sie wieder ins
> Land und es steht zu befürchten, dass _"der hässliche Deutsche", _wie es geflügelt in
> der Welt in Bezug auf Großmachtsallüren der Deutschen heißt, wieder aus der Ver-
> senkung kommt. Das wäre ein extremer Rückschritt und ich bin mir sicher, dass wir
> ...


Wer ist "Wir" ?


----------



## Seeefe (23. März 2016)

CaptainStuhlgang schrieb:


> Naja, es sollte mittlerweile bekannt sein, dass zwar Meinungsfreiheit herrscht, das aber nicht ein Garant dafür ist, dass das auch ohne Konsequenzen bleibt....



Ich wusste gar nicht das die Definition von Meinungsfreiheit bedeutet, man kann alles sagen, es ist richtig und niemand wird widerworte geben. 

Nur weil jemand sagt, eine Meinung sei rassistisch oder was auch immer, heißt das doch nicht das es auch so ist. Was entsteht? 

Viele sagen, man darf ja nicht alles sagen  Bisher hab ich aber das Gefühl, vieles wurde so lange nicht mehr gesagt wie heute.


----------



## Nightslaver (23. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man könnte fast meinen, Du als Östereicher möchtest wieder überrannt werden und
> nach der Pfeife eines deutschen Führers tanzen.



Hahaha, genau die Östereicher wurden überrannt. 
Sorry, aber die Östereicher waren für den Anschluss Östereichs an das deutsche Reich, waren sogar Stolz darauf das ein Östereicher deutscher Führer war,  und haben den Anschluss jubelnd begrüßt und nicht wenige Östereicher waren führende Verbrecher im System des Nationalsozialismus und haben willig mitgemacht!

Weiß Gott, die Östereicher waren alles andere als Opfer der NS-Diktatur.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> In Österreich gab es nie eine Entnazifizierung, dort treibt der sich alte Geist  heute
> noch herum. Darum findet die Schwesterparteien der AfD, die FPÖ, auch so großen
> Zulauf.



Und in Deutschland wurde sie per politischen Diktat für überwunden erklärt während viele überzeugte Nazis weiter in Verwaltung, Politik und Rechtswesen tätig waren. Die "Entnazifizierung" war auch nicht mehr als eine reine Fasade, auch die Alliierten wussten leider, komplett ohne die alten "Eliten" ließ sich kein funktionierendes neues System aufbauen weil man schlecht 3/4 der ganzen Verwaltung und Beamten austauschen konnte...



interessierterUser schrieb:


> In Deutschland war diese "_Idiotie" _lange überwunden, mit der AfD zieht sie wieder ins
> Land und es steht zu befürchten, dass _*"der hässliche Deutsche"*, _wie es geflügelt in
> der Welt in Bezug auf Großmachtsallüren der Deutschen heißt, wieder aus der Ver-
> senkung kommt.



Der hässliche Deutsche ist eine Erfindung von Briten und Franzosen aus dem ersten Weltkrieg um den Deutschen propagandistisch abzuwerten und als Monster hinzustellen und hat rein garnichts mit deutschen "Großmachtsallüren" zu tun, ansonsten hätte es schon lange sowas wie "den hässlichen Briten, Spanier, oder Franzosen" geben müssen, die hatten schließlich schon wesentlich länger Großmachtsallüren:

Der hassliche Deutsche – Wikipedia

Kann zu dem Thema auch nur mal dieses Buch empfehlen:

1914: Die Erfindung des hasslichen Deutschen: Amazon.de: Karlheinz Weissmann: Bucher



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das wäre ein extremer Rückschritt und ich bin mir sicher, dass wir
> die wenigen rechtsextremen Gartenzwerge innerhalb der AfD noch lange und gut
> im Zaum halten werden.



Wäre nur auch mal gut wen jemand die populistischen Gartenzwerge vom anderen Ufer im Zaun halten würde, die sind nämlich auch keinen deut besser als die rechtsextremen Gartenzwerge...


----------



## Taonris (23. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man könnte fast meinen, Du als Östereicher möchtest wieder überrannt werden und
> nach der Pfeife eines deutschen Führers tanzen. Wie Du richtig bemerkt hast, haben
> wir Deutschen gelernt und erkannt, was für eine Katastrophe durch die letzten Deutschen,
> die sich offen als Übermenschen hinstellten, passiert ist. Das will hier niemand mehr, darum
> ...



Ich werde auf den Blödsinn nicht genauer eingehen aber Hitler war in Wien ein Obdachloser der Österreich hasste. Den Anschluss genau aufzuarbeiten würde zu lange dauern aber nach dem ersten Weltkrieg zerstörte man die österreichische Monarchie, das größte Land Europas zu der Zeit und und zog willkürliche Grenzen das was übrig blieb bezeichnete man dann als Österreich. Man nahm Österreich sämtliche Industriegebiete und teilte auch das seit Jahrhunderten vereinte Tirol. Das was von der Monarchie übrig blieb war nicht überlebensfähig die Übergangsregierung Österreichs legte einige sinnvolle Vorschläge vor die von den Siegermächten bewusst ignoriert wurden. Die Bevölkerung war verarmt es gab einen Bürgerkrieg und als Hitler kam sah man ihn als den großen Retter der dieses armselige Dasein beenden sollte. 

Diese Entnazifizierung ist ein absoluter Schwachsinn. Jeder kennt die Gräueltaten der Nazis aber  der heutigen deutschen Bevölkerung immer noch Vorwürfe zu machen ist lächerlich. Machen sich die Russen heute noch Vorwürfe wegen Stalin, die Amerikaner wegen dem Genozid an der indigenen Bevölkerung oder die Türken wegen dem Genozid an den Armeniern (Erdogan verneint das ja bis heute). Man muss mit der Vergangenheit abschließen und realisieren das so etwas nie wieder passieren wird. Was die Amerikaner nicht wollen ist ein starkes unabhängiges Europa das die Interessen der eigenen Bevölkerung vertritt. Was sind EU, NATO und die Vereinigten Staaten Europas sonst. Merkel bestimmt die Politik Europas und gesteuert wird das Ganze aus Washington.

Die FPÖ gab es 70 Jahre vor der AfD. 

Was ist so schlimm wenn die Deutschen die Wahnsinnspolitik der Kanzlerin kritisieren und Stolz auf die eigene Kultur und die eigenen Werte sind. Bei jeder anderen Nation wird das respektiert wenn der Deutsche das macht ist er ein Nazi. Die Propagandamashine der Amis scheint zu funktionieren.


----------



## Seeefe (23. März 2016)

Also bisher bist du der einzige der zu mir sagt:

- ich habe eine Identitätskrise
- mache mir Vorwürfe wegen dem 2.WK
- kann nicht auf meine Kultur "stolz" sein, was auch immer man darunter versteht. In deinen Augen wahrscheinlich Weißwurst essen und Lederhosen tragen und weiß der Kuckuck. 


Und 



marluk0205 schrieb:


> Man muss mit der Vergangenheit abschließen und realisieren das so etwas nie wieder passieren wird.



ist so falsch, falscher geht es schon gar nicht mehr. Wenn die Geschichte eines zeigt, dann das dieser Satz bisher nie zugetroffen hat


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. März 2016)

The Third Wave – Wikipedia

 (q.e.d.)


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2016)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> Was ist so schlimm wenn die Deutschen die Wahnsinnspolitik der Kanzlerin kritisieren und Stolz auf die eigene Kultur und die eigenen Werte sind.



Was verstehst du denn unter eigene Werte?
Völlig betrunken, mit der Deutschlandflagge in der Hand brüllen, dass wir Weltmeister sind?


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (23. März 2016)

Wer hat’s gesagt: NPD oder AfD? (dbate.de) - YouTube
Schmeiße ich hier einfach mal rein.

Schon der Anfang: "D-Mark statt Euro-Pleite." 
Wechselt ihr ruhig zur DM - dann können wir uns direkt Griechenland anschließen. Die DM mag eine stabile Währung sein, aber die Umstellung von € auf DM kostet uns ein Vermögen.

Circus HalliGalli | Wir stellen vor: die Alternative fur Deutschland (AfD) | ProSieben - YouTube
Was für ein Quatsch xD
PEGIDa & AfD bleiben für mich weiterhin Parteien, die für mich keinen Sinn ergeben.
Ich will hier niemandem ans Bein pissen - wählt und folgt dem, was ihr wollt.

50% der Deutschen werden Muslime sein?
Wie soll das gehen? Es werden keine 40 Millionen Menschen zum Islam konvertieren!
Wie willst du Menschen, die sich nicht einmal um ihre eigene Religion scheren zu einer anderen Religion bringen?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. März 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Wechselt ihr ruhig zur DM - dann können wir uns direkt Griechenland anschließen. Die DM mag eine stabile Währung sein, aber die Umstellung von € auf DM kostet uns ein Vermögen.


Weil, Deutschland auch vor dem Euro pleite war...

Aber schön, dass wir nun auch Millionen Wirtschaftsexperten in Deutschland neben den Millionen Bundestrainern haben...


----------



## Iconoclast (23. März 2016)

Ich klick das Video gar nicht erst an. Das Bild zeigt schon, dass es nur Dünpfiff bzw. Hetze sein kann. Der Spruch mit dem Sozialamt der Welt stammt nicht von der NPD, diese hat ihn nur ebenfalls verwendet.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (23. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Weil, Deutschland auch vor dem Euro pleite war...
> 
> Aber schön, dass wir nun auch Millionen Wirtschaftsexperten in Deutschland neben den Millionen Bundestrainern haben...


Habe ich behauptet, dass ich Wirtschaftsexperte bin?
Ich habe nur den Spruch kommentiert und es stimmt auch so oder hast du da eine andere Meinung?


Iconoclast schrieb:


> Ich klick das Video gar nicht erst an. Das Bild zeigt schon, dass es nur Dünpfiff bzw. Hetze sein kann. Der Spruch mit dem Sozialamt der Welt stammt nicht von der NPD, diese hat ihn nur ebenfalls verwendet.


Es ging in dem Video nur darum, ob die Menschen wissen, von wem welcher Plakatspruch kommt.
Da viele zwischen der NPD und der AfD keinen Unterschied sehen.


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Weil, Deutschland auch vor dem Euro pleite war...
> 
> Aber schön, dass wir nun auch Millionen Wirtschaftsexperten in Deutschland neben den Millionen Bundestrainern haben...



DA die Wirtschaft kein Interesse hat, zur D Mark zurück zu kehren, wird es auch nie passieren, denn dafür haben die viel zu viel Einfluss.
Das wird auch die AFD akzeptieren müssen, spätestens wenn sie mal tatsächlich in Regierungsverantwortung kommt und die Lobbyisten der Konzerne ihnen die Türen eintreten.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Geh mal mit BVB Trikot in den Schalke Block. Da wirst du dich auch anpassen^^


Da sitzen dann wohl die wahren AfD ler. Ist einfach nur armselig wenn das Ereignis selbst zum Nebenschauplatz verkommt


marluk0205 schrieb:


> Die einzige Hetze ist die der Medien gegen die AfD. Aber wie gesagt das hat einfach mit der nationalen Identitätskrise zu tun in der die Deutschen seit 45 stecken. Jeder der sich als stolzer Deutscher bezeichnet ist ein Nazi oder ein rechter Trottel. Wenn sich der Türke dessen Familie seit 3 Generationen hier lebt immer noch als stolzer Türke bezeichnet obwohl er außer dem alljährlichen Ankara-Urlaub noch nix von der Türkei gesehen hat geht das in Ordnung. Dazu noch 24/7 Hitler Nazi Dokus und Moralvorträge das die Deutschen die Pflicht haben jeden Flüchtling aufzunehmen.  An Idiotie ist das Ganze nicht mehr zu überbieten.


Ein ziemlich großes Fenster aus dem du dich bis zu den Fußnägeln raus hängst. Traditionen und Heimatverbundenheit auch wenn man nur gelegentlich daran denkt ergeben gleich rassistische Gruppen?
Egal wie man sich als Deutscher benimmt man wird wohl immer ein Haar in der Suppe bei ihm finden.


----------



## Woohoo (23. März 2016)

"Warschau rückt von der Zusage der Vorgängerregierung ab, anderen  EU-Ländern Flüchtlinge aus Syrien und dem Irak abzunehmen. Damit wächst  die Gruppe derjenigen, die Merkels Plan nicht mittragen wollen."
Polen will nach Terror in Belgien keine Fluchtlinge mehr aufnehmen - DIE WELT

Aber nach Polen will ja sowieso niemand.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. März 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> 50% der Deutschen werden Muslime sein?
> Wie soll das gehen? Es werden keine 40 Millionen Menschen zum Islam konvertieren!
> Wie willst du Menschen, die sich nicht einmal um ihre eigene Religion scheren zu einer anderen Religion bringen?


Rein rechnerisch.
Wenn muslimische Frauen durchschnittlich 4-5 Kinder bekommen und deutsche Frauen durchschnittlich 1,8 Kinder (Stand 2015) werden spätestens unsere Enkel in der Minderheit sein. Ob es wirklich eintreten wird ist aber eine andere Sache.
Und Circus Halligalli ist ja wieder die Spitze der deutschen Fernsehkultur...


----------



## Seeefe (23. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Rein rechnerisch.
> Wenn muslimische Frauen durchschnittlich 4-5 Kinder bekommen und deutsche Frauen durchschnittlich 1,8 Kinder (Stand 2015) werden spätestens unsere Enkel in der Minderheit sein.
> Und Circus Halligalli ist ja wieder die Spitze der deutschen Fernsehkultur...



Ach du Schreck und wenn ich jetzt dazu noch an die ganzen*Asiaten* denke. Mensch, ich fliege zum Mond


----------



## Bester_Nick (23. März 2016)

Deutsche Kultur = westliche Kultur = westliche Werte = Freiheit (insbesodere Religionsfreiheit), Rechtsstaatlichkeit, Gleichheit, Individualismus, Toleranz und liberale Demokratie. Dinge die in einer Theokratie weniger bzw. keine Bedeutung haben. 

Deswegen muss Deutschland sich einerseits seinen Werten treu bleiben und andererseits die Schwierigkeiten einer Integration erkennen. Dazu gehört zuerst mal, den naiven Glauben abzulegen, dass Araber, sobald sie die Grenze zu Deutschland überschreiten, automatisch unsere Werte kennen und darüber hinaus noch respektieren.


----------



## Woohoo (23. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Rein rechnerisch.
> Wenn muslimische Frauen durchschnittlich 4-5 Kinder bekommen und  deutsche Frauen durchschnittlich 1,8 Kinder (Stand 2015) werden  spätestens unsere Enkel in der Minderheit sein. Ob es wirklich eintreten  wird ist aber eine andere Sache.
> Und Circus Halligalli ist ja wieder die Spitze der deutschen Fernsehkultur...



Sind das die Geburtenraten von muslimischen Frauen in Deutschland?


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Rein rechnerisch.
> Wenn muslimische Frauen durchschnittlich 4-5 Kinder bekommen und deutsche Frauen durchschnittlich 1,8 Kinder (Stand 2015) werden spätestens unsere Enkel in der Minderheit sein. Ob es wirklich eintreten wird ist aber eine andere Sache.
> Und Circus Halligalli ist ja wieder die Spitze der deutschen Fernsehkultur...



Ich glaube, da hast du dich etwas verrechnet.
Wie viele Muslime leben in Deutschland? Ich glaube, dass das so um die 4 Millionen sein werden.
Wie lange brauchst du also, um daraus 40 Millionen Muslime zu machen?
Man beachte, dass du alleine 2.03 Nachkommen brauchst, um die Art zu erhalten.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (23. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Rein rechnerisch.
> Wenn muslimische Frauen durchschnittlich 4-5 Kinder bekommen und deutsche Frauen durchschnittlich 1,8 Kinder (Stand 2015) werden spätestens unsere Enkel in der Minderheit sein.
> Und Circus Halligalli ist ja wieder die Spitze der deutschen Fernsehkultur...


Okay, rechnerisch könnte man sich aber auch wieder streiten.
Meinte man jetzt Deutsche mit und ohne Migrationshintergrund?
Deutscher ist man ja sobald man den deutschen Pass erlangt.
Ich habe es jetzt so verstanden, dass nur die Deutschen ohne Migrationshintergrund gemeint sind. ^^

Naja, ob ProSieben jetzt über oder unter RTL liegt, ist ja egal.
Es bleibt deutsches Fernsehen und für mich somit irrelevant, außer es dient zur Belustigung.
Ich fand mich unterhalten.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Sind das die Geburtenraten von muslimischen Frauen in Deutschland?


Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Geburtenraten von muslimischen Frauen nur ungleich niedriger sind als in den muslimischen Staaten.


----------



## Woohoo (23. März 2016)

xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Okay, rechnerisch könnte man sich aber auch wieder streiten.
> Meinte man jetzt Deutsche mit und ohne Migrationshintergrund?
> Deutscher ist man ja sobald man den deutschen Pass erlangt.
> Ich habe es jetzt so verstanden, dass nur die Deutschen ohne Migrationshintergrund gemeint sind. ^^



Es ging doch um Muslime, dann schaut man sich die Personen mit deutschen Pass und entsprechender Religion an.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die  Geburtenraten von muslimischen Frauen nur ungleich niedriger sind als in  den muslimischen Staaten.



Vielleicht gleicht sich die Rate an deutsche Verhältnisse an. Wäre mal interessant zu erfahren.


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Geburtenraten von muslimischen Frauen nur ungleich niedriger sind als in den muslimischen Staaten.



Gibt es da eine Statistik?
Kinder kosten eine Menge Geld, das gilt für deutsche Kinder genauso wie für andere Kinder.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Vielleicht gleicht sich die Rate an deutsche Verhältnisse an. Wäre mal interessant zu erfahren.


Ich weiß nur, dass die Rate bei Romas meist gleich bleibt.
Kommt aber auch darauf an wie integriert sie sind, in den Berliner Parallelgesellschaften sind die Geburtenraten natürlich am höchsten.


----------



## Woohoo (23. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es da eine Statistik?
> Kinder kosten eine Menge Geld, das gilt für deutsche Kinder genauso wie für andere Kinder.



Ich habe das Gefühl, dass in den Familien der Zusammenhalt und die Aufgabenverteilung noch Kinderfreundlicher ist. Und man sich nicht von jedem kleinen Hindernis oder Nachteil vom Kinderbekommen abhalten lässt.


----------



## Seeefe (23. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Deutsche Kultur = westliche Kultur = westliche Werte = Freiheit (insbesodere Religionsfreiheit), Rechtsstaatlichkeit, Gleichheit, Individualismus, Toleranz und liberale Demokratie. Dinge die in einer Theokratie weniger bzw. keine Bedeutung haben.



Leider lebt Europa diese Werte nicht praktisch aus. 

Momentan weiß ich gar nicht an welchen Werten man festhalten soll, je nach dem welcher der Gegenüber ist, gelten entweder Werte 1,2 und 3, Werte 4,5 und 6 oder gar keine. 

Aber ich glaube da zitiere ich einfach mal meinen Onkel: "Wenn man keine Ahnung hat, worum es geht, dann geht es auf jeden Fall um Geld". Mit einigen hier steht meine Meinung im starken Kontrast mit derer. Aber in einem Punkt bin ich ganz einer Meinung. 

Europa verkauft momentan seine Werte.




@Threshold

In den meisten Ländern gelten Kinder aber noch als Zukunftssicherung für das Alter. Darum ist die Geburtenrate in quasi allen Entwicklungsländern auch so enorm groß.


----------



## Iconoclast (23. März 2016)

Da gibt es auch einen Artikel drüber. Ungefähr 2070 soll der Anteil der Moslems größer sein als der der Christen.

Demografie: In 55 Jahren gibt es mehr Muslime als Christen - DIE WELT


----------



## the_leon (23. März 2016)

Natürlich, weil bis 2070 auch alles so ist wie jetzt.
Da gibz sicher keine Merkl mehr die alle reinlässt


----------



## Seeefe (23. März 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Da gibt es auch einen Artikel drüber. Ungefähr 2070 soll der Anteil der Moslems größer sein als der der Christen.
> 
> Demografie: In 55 Jahren gibt es mehr Muslime als Christen - DIE WELT



Ich wiederhole. 

Die Asiaten


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Ich habe das Gefühl, dass in den Familien der Zusammenhalt und die Aufgabenverteilung noch Kinderfreundlicher ist. Und man sich nicht von jedem kleinen Hindernis oder Nachteil vom Kinderbekommen abhalten lässt.



Also, die Muslime, die ich so kenne, haben nicht mehr Kinder als ich oder z.B. mein Bruder -- der hat 3 Kinder, ich habe 2 Kinder.
Klar gibt es Ausnahmen, genauso wie es auch Ausnahmen bei Deutschen gibt, aber es werden wieder alle über einen Kamm geschoren und das stört wieder.
Je höher der Bildungsgrad und damit die beruflichen Chancen sind, desto später werden Kinder geboren und desto weniger sind es pro Frau -- sagt zumindest das Bundesamt für Statistik.


----------



## Woohoo (23. März 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> In den meisten Ländern gelten Kinder aber noch als Zukunftssicherung für das Alter.



Bei uns wurde die Altersicherung mit Einführung der "Altersversicherung" sozialisiert. Das war eigentlich auch nicht so vorgesehen.
Normalerweise sollten die Menschen weiterhin Kinder bekommen für ihre Vorsorge.


----------



## Iconoclast (23. März 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole.
> 
> Die Asiaten



Was soll mit denen sein? Machen die mit Abstand den größten Anteil der kriminellen, ausländischen Bevölkerung aus, unterdrücken in ihren Ländern wie die Weltmeister und richten im Jahre 2016 Menschen wegen Hexerei hin? Eher nicht.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. März 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Natürlich, weil bis 2070 auch alles so ist wie jetzt.
> Da gibz sicher keine Merkl mehr die alle reinlässt


Unter Umständen gibt's bis dahin in einigen Bundesländern schon einige AfD-Regierungen oder sogar auf Bundesebene (60 Jahre sind viel Zeit) 


Seeefe schrieb:


> In den meisten Ländern gelten Kinder aber noch als Zukunftssicherung für das Alter. Darum ist die Geburtenrate in quasi allen Entwicklungsländern auch so enorm groß.


Und in Deutschland ruiniert man sich damit finanziell. Und das muss geändert werden.



xNoVoLiNE schrieb:


> Meinte man jetzt Deutsche mit und ohne Migrationshintergrund?
> Deutscher ist man ja sobald man den deutschen Pass erlangt.
> Ich habe es jetzt so verstanden, dass nur die Deutschen ohne Migrationshintergrund gemeint sind. ^^


Was meinst du ?
In Baden-Württemberg hatte die AfD unter allen Parteien den größten Anteil an Wählern mit Migrationshintergrund.


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Normalerweise sollten die Menschen weiterhin Kinder bekommen für ihre Vorsorge.



Es gibt jetzt schon 7 Milliarden Menschen auf der Erde.
Wo siehst du die Grenze?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Je höher der Bildungsgrad und damit die beruflichen Chancen sind, desto später werden Kinder geboren und desto weniger sind es pro Frau -- sagt zumindest das Bundesamt für Statistik.


Petry, Meuthen und Höcke sind da Ausnahmen.
Lucke war auch eine Ausnahme dabei. 
Aber die Statistik stimmt schon.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (23. März 2016)

Wo ist das Problem? Den Erdball kann man aushöhlen und schon wäre Platz hoch 10 oder man holt sich Anleihen aus der Diskworld


----------



## Aegon (23. März 2016)

Merkel spricht den Angehörigen der Opfer des Terroranschlags  ihr Mitgefühl aus. 
Welch Ironie.


----------



## Woohoo (23. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Es gibt jetzt schon 7 Milliarden Menschen auf der Erde.
> Wo siehst du die Grenze?



Es kann keine Obergrenze geben.... 
Nun müssen aber immer weniger Menschen die Renten bezahlen.


----------



## Seeefe (23. März 2016)

Iconoclast schrieb:


> Was soll mit denen sein? Machen die mit Abstand den größten Anteil der kriminellen, ausländischen Bevölkerung aus, unterdrücken in ihren Ländern wie die Weltmeister und richten im Jahre 2016 Menschen wegen Hexerei hin? Eher nicht.



Das die Welt von Jahr zu Jahr so oder so immer näher zusammenrückt. 

Zumal ich dir echt gerne auf deine Worte antworten würde, allerdings ich nicht genau weiß wie. Was soll ich dazu noch sagen? 

Eigentlich wollte ich mir sparen auf solche Worte einzugehen und bestimmt krieg ich gleich wieder lack von einigen anderen hier. 

Aber was du schreibst ist keine objektive Meinung sondern

Rassismus.


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Petry, Meuthen und Höcke sind da Ausnahmen.
> Lucke war auch eine Ausnahme dabei.
> Aber die Statistik stimmt schon.



Es geht alleine um die Geburtenrate.
Wie viele Kinder hat denn Petry?
Schau dir Flinten Uschi an, 7 Kinder trotz Studium und Co.
Man muss dazu aber sagen, dass Uschi eine wohlhabende Familie hat, da kann man sich schon mal die eine oder andere Nanny leisten.

Wir konnten das nicht, meine Frau blieb anfangs zu Hause, hat später Teilzeit gearbeitet und ist jetzt wieder Vollzeit beschäftigt.
Das hat natürlich Einfluss auf ihre Rente, die sie später mal bekommen wird.
Ich weiß nicht genau -- gibt da sicher auch eine Statistik -- aber ich denke, dass ein Kind von der Geburt bis zum 18. Lebensjahr rund 500.000€ kostet.
Bei mir wirds länger dauern, da meine Kinder studieren werden und mir daher noch länger auf der Tasche liegen werden.


----------



## Seeefe (23. März 2016)

Von einem Einfamilienhaus pro Kind kann man schon ausgehen. Ich sage mal zwischen 200.000€ und 400.000€, je nach dem welches Leben man dem Kind ermöglicht und wie lange


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie viele Kinder hat denn Petry?


Die hat wie der Höcke 4 Kinder, Meuthen hat sogar 5. Alle 3 sind aber auch recht wohlhabend.



Seeefe schrieb:


> Von einem Einfamilienhaus pro Kind kann man schon ausgehen. Ich sage mal zwischen 200.000€ und 400.000€, je nach dem welches Leben man dem Kind ermöglicht und wie lange


Da muss der Staat mal Unterstützung leisten.
Es wäre schon genug wenn man Frauen die Zeit die sie aufgrund ihrer Kinder nicht arbeiten können in der Rente erstattet.
So wäre die Sorge mit der Rente schon mal gelöst.


----------



## Woohoo (23. März 2016)

Wenn genug Menschen (egal woher) in Arbeit sind, wäre die Sorge um die Finanzierung der Rente kleiner. 
"Ich bitte euch zeugt." - O. Schubert


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die hat wie der Höcke 4 Kinder, Meuthen hat sogar 5. Alle 3 sind aber auch recht wohlhabend.



Wenn du Geld hast, kannst du dir einfach mehr leisten, gerade was Kindererziehung angeht.
Nannys, privater Kindergarten, Privatschule, usw.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Da muss der Staat mal Unterstützung leisten.
> Es wäre schon genug wenn man Frauen die Zeit die sie aufgrund ihrer Kinder nicht arbeiten können in der Rente erstattet.
> So wäre die Sorge mit der Rente schon mal gelöst.



Gibt es doch. Nennt sich Mütterrente. Wurde doch 2013 beim Wahlkampf ordentlich ausgeschlachtet.
Kindererziehungszeit – Wikipedia


----------



## Iconoclast (23. März 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Aber was du schreibst ist keine objektive Meinung sondern
> 
> Rassismus.



Das ist keine Meinug, das ist statistisch erwiesen. Ca. 28% aller Straftaten fallen auf knappe 10% Ausländeranteil und von diesem 10% ist die Mehrheit aus dieser bestimmten Ecke. Nenne es wie du willst, Rassimus ist das nicht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (23. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich gehe davon aus, dass die Geburtenraten von muslimischen Frauen nur ungleich niedriger sind als in den muslimischen Staaten.


So mag die AfD argumentieren, statistisch sieht es anders aus:
_"... Türkische Frauen bringen hierzulande im statistischen Durchschnitt 1,87 Kinder zur Welt ... "_
Auf dem Prufstand: Wie tragfahig sind Sarrazins Thesen?

Es wäre ja auch zu einfach, zuerst nachzuschauen und dann abstruse Thesen zu behauptemn, weil man dann ja selber merken würde, welchen Stuß man schreibt. Ich befürchte immer mehr, Du glaubst den Blödsinn, den Du von Dir gibst. Wie alt bist Du und wann machst Du welchen Schulabschluss? Vielleicht sollten wir etwas höflicher mit Dir umgehen, weil Du es einfach noch nicht wissen kannst.


----------



## Iconoclast (23. März 2016)

Tjoa und wenn ich mal so bei der citizentimes vorbeischaue, sind die Moslems immer noch deutlich höher als die nicht Moslems und fallen auch relativ parallel ab. Also im Verhältnis ändert sich nicht sonderlich was. Die muslimische Bevölkerung wächst mit 1,5% im Jahr und nicht nicht muslimische mit gerade mal 0,7%. Und hör mit deiner dreckigen Hetze auf, was für eine Bildung hast du eigentlich genossen? Eine gute kann das ja nicht gerade gewesen sein.

Muslimische Bevolkerungsentwicklung 199  – 2 | Citizen Times


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (23. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es wäre ja auch zu einfach, zuerst nachzuschauen und dann abstruse Thesen zu behaupten, weil man dann ja selber merken würde, welchen Stuß man schreibt.


Aber Thesen aufstellen und dann "Lügenpresse!" zu brüllen ist einfacher und eine Alternative für's Denken


----------



## Iconoclast (23. März 2016)

Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Aber Thesen aufstellen und dann "Lügenpresse!" zu brüllen ist einfacher und eine Alternative für's Denken



Haltlose Behauptungen in den Raum zu werfen, sich nicht mal eigens verlinkte Artikel überhaupt durchlesen, vollkommen sinnlose Argumente bringen und pausenlose Pauschalisierung und Betreiben von Hetze sowie Kommentare hart am Rande der Volksverhetzung sind das Spezialgebiet vom interessierten User hier. Das Fass würde ich nicht auf machen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. März 2016)

interessierterUser;
[I schrieb:
			
		

> "... Türkische Frauen bringen hierzulande im statistischen Durchschnitt 1,87 Kinder zur Welt ... "[/I]
> Auf dem Prufstand: Wie tragfahig sind Sarrazins Thesen?


Ich sprach auch nicht von türkischen Frauen sondern von muslimischen Frauen.
Bei den Arabern sind die Geburtenraten beispielsweise höher als bei den Türken.  

Eine weitere Bedingung ist, wie stark sie in Deutschland integriert sind.
In den Parallelgesellschaften sind die Geburtenraten höher.  Bei integrierten Migrantinnen entsprechen sie in etwa den deutschen Geburtenraten.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (23. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Eine weitere Bedingung ist, wie stark sie in Deutschland integriert sind.
> In den Parallelgesellschaften sind die Geburtenraten höher.  Bei integrierten Migrantinnen entsprechen sie in etwa den deutschen Geburtenraten.


Quelle wäre ganz interessant.

Aber du sprichst schon das Problem an: die Integration! Würde man Migranten vernünftig integrieren, gäbe es diese ganze Diskusion nicht. Dann hätte nämlich selbst der letzte Hinterwäldler keine Angst mehr vor dem bösen Islam. Weil sie merken würden, das Moslems auch nur Menschen sind wie wir. Es gibt nämlich keinen Zentralrat der Muselmänner der sich zur Aufgabe gemacht hat durch kaninchenartige Vermehrung und Jihadismus die "Ungläubigen" auszurotten.
Stattdessen ist es möglich friedlich zusammenzuleben und die Kultur zu teilen.
Aber wenn man alle Neuankömmlinge in ein Lager steckt und nicht arbeiten lässt, kann das natürlich nicht klappen. Und der Müll der Asylantenheime anzündet und "Wir sind das Volk" brüllt tut dann noch sein übriges.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (23. März 2016)

Die Integrationsbereitschaft muss aber vor allem von den Migranten kommen.
Sobald wir zu viele Zugeständnisse machen, scheitert die Integration automatisch. 

Die Quellen sind meine persönlichen Erfahrungen. Es gibt in meiner Heimatstadt relativ viele Migranten und da bekommt man sowas auch mal mit.


----------



## DerLachs (23. März 2016)

Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Aber du sprichst schon das Problem an: die Integration! Würde man Migranten vernünftig integrieren, gäbe es diese ganze Diskusion nicht. .


Das stimmt natürlich, aber man muss auch Interesse daran haben, sich zu integrieren. Der Staat bzw. die Bürger müssen "Fremde" aufnehmen wollen und die "Fremden" müssen auch ein Interesse daran haben, Teil dieser Gemeinschaft bzw. Gesellschaft zu werden. Momentan sehe ich da auf beiden Seiten noch zu viele Defizite.

Edit: Computer sagt Nein war ein bisschen schneller.


----------



## Verminaard (23. März 2016)

Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Aber du sprichst schon das Problem an: die Integration! Würde man Migranten vernünftig integrieren, gäbe es diese ganze Diskusion nicht.


Dafuer muessen sich die, die integriert werden sollen auch integrieren lassen und dazu auch gewillt sein.
Aber hier wird die Schuld alleine dem Deutschen zugeschoben.
Schweden ist ein Vorzeigeland dahingehend. Dort gilt die Integration als gescheitert.
Bevor du nach Quellen fragst:
Schweden: Gescheiterte Zuwanderungspolitik – Bayernkurier
Fluchtlinge: Die grosszugigen Schweden zahlen einen hohen Preis - DIE WELT
Um Bespiele zu bringen, ansonsten Google

Frage: wenns in Schweden schon nicht hinhaut, wie soll es in Deutschland funktionieren? Vielleicht hat ja jemand hier eine gute Idee, ich persoenlich leider nicht.



Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Dann hätte nämlich selbst der letzte Hinterwäldler keine Angst mehr vor dem bösen Islam. Weil sie merken würden, das Moslems auch nur Menschen sind wie wir. Es gibt nämlich keinen Zentralrat der Muselmänner der sich zur Aufgabe gemacht hat durch kaninchenartige Vermehrung und Jihadismus die "Ungläubigen" auszurotten.
> Stattdessen ist es möglich friedlich zusammenzuleben und die Kultur zu teilen.


Ja kann durchaus moeglich sein das man friedlich zusammenlebt. Muss auch so sein!
Ich glaube kaum das vernuenftige Menschen Angst vor dem Islam haben. Eher davor wie er ausgelegt und ausgelebt wird.
Das faengt mit der Erziehung an. Und hier gibt es die ersten Konflikte mit der Integration. 
z.b. Frauenrechte. Hier mal bisschen Lesestoff, ich weis alles Einzelfaelle: Mit wievielen Jahren sollte ein Madchen das Kopftuch tragen?



Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Aber wenn man alle Neuankömmlinge in ein Lager steckt und nicht arbeiten lässt, kann das natürlich nicht klappen.


Dann muss man verdammt nochmal genau definieren was diese Neuankoemmlinge jetzt sind.
Sind es Fluechtlinge? Asylsuchende? Zuwanderer?
Fuer alle gelten nun mal Regeln und es gibt Gesetze die wenigstens ansatzweise befolgt werden sollten.
Das die deutsche Organisation bei der ganzen Abwicklung hier total fuern Popo ist, hat mittlerweilen jeder erkannt.
Die waren einfach nicht geruestet fuer solch eine Masse. Man kann jetzt sagen, die deutsche Buerokratie geht zu weit.
Es gilt aber Gesetze und Verfahren einzuhalten. Im Gegenzug heißt es ja auch bei Abschiebungen das jeder Betroffene das Recht hat dagegen zu Klagen etc etc. Gibt auch Gesetze zu.

Hast du vielleicht auch nur einen Moment ueberlegt warum Asylsuchende und Fluechtlinge nicht gleich auf den Arbeitsmarkt losgelassen werden?
Wieso zu fuer Zuwanderer Aufenthaltserlaubnisse und Arbeitserlaubnisse gibt?
Hinweis: Deutschland hat wieviel Millionen Arbeitslose?



Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Und der Müll der Asylantenheime anzündet und "Wir sind das Volk" brüllt tut dann noch sein übriges.


Komisch, Integrationsarbeit ist nur fuer Neuankoemmlinge wichtig. Fehlgeleitete eigene Buerger sind aber Muell, Abschaum und Pack.
Die sind es nicht mehr Wert das man hier Zeit investiert und sie vernuenftig integriert.
Da koennte man glatt wieder sagen: ja fuer Die macht man sowas aber fuer die Eigenen...
Vielleicht sind solche Aussagen doch gar nicht so weit hergeholt und nicht nur Hirngespinste.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (23. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Ich versteh solche Menschen wie die Beatrix von Storch nicht.
> Noch weniger die AfD. Ob die irgendwann mal erkennen das solche Menschen in einer ernsthaften Partei nix zu suchen haben?
> Das wird denke ich der groesste Stolperstein der AfD werden. Solange die solche Personen in ihren Reihen hat, wuerd ich mir da nicht allzugroße Sorgen machen, das sich die AfD lange "so gut" haelt.
> Was bezweckt diese Frau mit solchen Aussagen? Ist doch fuer die Partei kontraproduktiv:
> Beatrix von Storch



Diese Frau ist AfD-Landesvorsitzende im sowohl für Rechtspopulisten als auch für Wirtschaftsliberale wohl schwierigsten Bundesland und hat dort bei der letzten bundesweiten Wahl (EU 2014) für die AfD ein überdurchschnittliches Ergebnis eingefahren. Die AfD stolpert nicht über solche Personen, die AfD lebt von solchen Personen.




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Verfassungsschutz: 92 Prozent der Linksradikalen wohnen bei Mutti - MOPO24
> Zufrieden ?



Keine Ahnung, ob er zufrieden ist, aber ich bin es auf alle Fälle nicht. Du hast dich auf den Verfassungsschutz berufen, du verlinkst die BILD. Du hast eine Behauptung über Antifa-Aktivisten aufgestellt, dein Link beschäftigt sich mit Linksextremen. Du hast behauptet, dass diese nicht arbeiten gehen würden, dein Link spricht von einer Arbeitslosenquote von 30%.
Das ist hinten und vorne nicht geeignet, um deine Unterstellung zu stützen geschweige denn zu belegen.

Anm.:
Du bist deinen Diskussionspartnern übrigens weiterhin Stellungnahmen zu vier Falschaussagen schuldig, die du hier in den letzten Tagen verbreitet hast.




aloha84 schrieb:


> Jede Art von Gewalt ist verwerflich, egal aus welcher Richtung sie kommt.



Ist auch jede Art von Gewalt (z.B. Gewalt gegen Menschen und Gewalt gegen Autos) in gleichem Maße verwerflich?




Threshold schrieb:


> Man könnte es Kampf dem Privateigentum nennen.
> Einige Linke Autonomer -- ich kenne die Szene natürlich nicht, verfolge aber die örtlichen Erscheinungen -- haben grundsätzlich was gegen privates Eigentum.
> Ich hab auch keine Ahnung, wie sich die Autonomen einen Staat vorstellen, der ihnen entspricht.
> Die Polizei brauchst du nun mal, um die bestehenden Gesetze durchzusetzen, den Staat brauchst du, um Strukturen zu schaffen, in der eine Gesellschaft leben kann.
> ...



Also was ich so bislang aus der extermeren linken Ecke mitbekommen habe, war nie gegen Privateigentum, sondern wenn dann gegen Klassenunterschiede. Das passt auch gut dazu, dass fast ausschließlich Fahrzeuge aus gehobenen Preisklassen zerstört werden. Die Einstellung zur Polizei und dem Staat als solchen ist weniger einheitlich. Es gibt natürlich noch ein paar Extremisten, die von einer ...istischen Revolution träumen und das "herrschende System" mit Gewalt stürzen wollen, genauso wie gewaltbereite Anarchos nicht mit den 80er ausgestorben sind. Aber im großen und ganzen hört man von Gewalt gegen Polizisten eigentlich nur noch im Umfeld rechter Demonstrationen und da ist das Motto dann scheinbar "wer Nazis verteidigt ist selbst Teil des Problems", was Staat und Staatsvertreter durchaus einschließt (aber z.B. keine Feuerwehrmänner. Außer sie löschen brennende NPD-Einrichtungen, aber in letzter Zeit werden ja eher andere Gebäudetypen angezündet)

Das alle drei Ansätze weder zu den proklammierten Moralansprüchen passen und Sachbeschädigung nicht unbedingt zu Einkommensgleichheit führt... - hey, es hat nie jemand behauptet, dass Krawalltypen denken können. Aber wenn man die primitiven Grundkonzepte kennt, kann man relativ gut abschätzen was wann wo gefährdet sein könnte und um was man keine Angst haben muss.




Iconoclast schrieb:


> Nein, tue ich nicht. Aber ich sehe schon, dass du es überhaupt nicht verstehst. Und wenn es nur 1 Terrorist von 1000 ist. Wenn es dadurch nur ein einziges Opfer weniger gibt, hat es schon was gebracht. Mir geht es nicht um Terroristen, sondern um die Menschenleben. Nur ein Terrorist weniger, der mit seiner AK nicht in das Caffee rotzt, nur einer weniger, der seinen Gürtel nicht zündet, nur einer weniger, der keine Granaten wirft... Das ist schon einiges.



Wenn die zur Rettung dieses einen Opfers nötigen Maßnahmen dazu führen, dass an anderer Stelle 10.000 Menschen sterben, dann ist das auch einiges.




Woohoo schrieb:


> Wären die Terroristen bereit die Waffen nieder zu legen, wenn "Der Westen" sich aus dem Nahen Osten, Afrika raushält oder sind die Terrorgruppen erst zufrieden wenn Europa islamisch ist?!



"Die Terroristen" gibt es nicht, da kannst du mit niemandem über eine Waffenniederlegung verhandeln.
Wenn du alle einzeln betrachtest, wirst du eine große Bandbreite an Antworten finden
- diverse irakische Interessensgruppen z.B. bekriegen sich schon lange primär untereinander, denen muss man einfach nicht in die Schußlinie laufen
- die Taliban haben ausschließlich zur Eroberung von Land innerhalb Afgahnistans bzw. gegen Angriffe lokaler/einmarschierter Akteure gekämpft. Keine Angriffe mehr - keine Probleme mehr für alle, die das Glück haben, außerhalb Afghanistans zu leben
- ähnliches gilt für Lybische Islamisten
- und für pakistanische Terroristen sowieso, sogar in einem Maßen, dass ich nicht mehr von Islamismus sprechen würde, weil sie für ihre Nation und nicht für ihre Religion kämpfen (auch wenn es natürlich recht praktisch ist, dass sie aus ihrem Glauben ein Märtyrer-Märchen ableiten können)
- selbst Al Quaida beruft sich traditionell auf einen Verteidigungskampf gegen Angreifer.

- beim IS und den islamistischen Aktivitäten in Afrika wirds schon schwieriger. Die wollen Land erobern und verüben bislang nur Anschläge gegen "Gegner" (was durch Syrien auch den Westen einschließt). Wer sie nicht angreift und nicht im Eroberungsgebiet liegt, hat also nichts zu befürchten. Aber: Im Gegensatz zur ersten Liste von Gruppierungen sind Teile dieser Islamisten außerhalb ihres Heimatgebietes unterwegs, erheben aber trotzdem Ansprüche. Wie dehnbar diese sind weiß niemand... - auf alle Fälle umfassen sie den Lebensraum von einigen 100 Millionen von Nicht-Islaisten...

Neben dieser Aufteilung in Gruppierungen und deren öffentlicher Argumentation sollte man aber auch noch hierarchisch rangehen. Denn viele dieser Gruppierungen haben reiche Hintermänner und/oder machtinteressierte Strippenzieher an der Spitze. Und sie haben eine bunte Mischung aus armen/ungebildeten/hasserfüllten Personen auf untersteter Ebene. Letzteren wird es scheiß egal sein, was ihr erklärter Feind macht - sie höhre auf ihre Wut und/oder ihre Vorbeter und wenn die sagen "spreng dich in die Luft", dann fordern die nicht erst den Lebenslauf der potentiellen Opfer an, um deren Vergehen zu prüfen. Und die Hintermänner werden in den meisten Fällen nicht aus religiösen Gründen ihre geopolitischen Aktionen treiben und auch nicht, weil "der Westen" sie angegriffen hat. Diese Leute wollen Macht oder Reichtum erlangen und das werden sie immer wollen.

ABER: Zwischen diesen beiden Ebenen gibt es die große Masse der Mitläufer/Zustimmer, die dem ganzen erst die nötige Substanz verleiht. Und diesen Zustrom könnte man deutlich reduzieren, wenn man endlich mal aufhören würde, einer knappen Milliarde Menschen in Vorderasien in ihr Dasein zu pfuschen.
Komplett vermeiden kann man das nicht (spätestens an Isreal scheiden sich die Geister) und von heute auf morgen auch nicht (dazu sind wir zu sehr abhängig von der Verschwendung fossiler Energieträger), aber man kann zumindest die eigenen Fehler eingestehen und daran arbeiten, sie zu verringern. Das allein dürfte bei vielen, die am Anfang ihrer Radikalisierung stehen, ein Zeichen setzen und wenn man den Prozess ein wenig vorrangetrieben hat, dann fallen auch schlichtweg Gründe für Radikalisierungen weg.




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wofür haben wir eigentlich den BND ? Die CIA oder der russische Geheimdienst hätte sich längst um die Gefährder "gekümmert".



Der CIA ist ein Auslandsgeheimdienst und nicht für die innere nationale Sicherheit zuständig  und im Gegensatz zum FSB agiert der BND in einem Rechtsstaat mit relativ gut funktionierender Polizei und Justiz.


----------



## Threshold (23. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Dafuer muessen sich die, die integriert werden sollen auch integrieren lassen und dazu auch gewillt sein.



Wie definierst du das denn?
Was ist "integriert" für dich?

Also, ich kann da mal für mich sprechen.
Integriert ist ein Zuwanderer dann, wenn er die Sprache sprechen kann -- muss er nicht perfekt können, die meisten Deutsche können deutsch auch nicht perfekt -- geschweige denn korrekt schreiben.
Mir reicht es, wenn ich ihn verstehen kann -- was mir bei manchen Bayern echt schwer fällt  -- aber das nur am Rande.
Dann ist es mir wichtig, dass sich der Integrierte sich an Deutsche Gesetze hält -- das erwarte ich aber sowieso von jedem, der in diesem Land leben will, egal ob hineingeboren, eingewandert, besuchend oder flüchtend.
Ich erwarte nicht, dass er völlig betrunken, mit der Deutschlandflagge in der Hand, nach dem, EU Titel brüllt.
Ebenso erwarte ich auch nicht, dass er zum Oktoberfest, Karneval oder sonst für mystische Veranstaltungen geht.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> - beim IS und den islamistischen Aktivitäten in Afrika wirds schon schwieriger. Die wollen Land erobern und verüben bislang nur Anschläge gegen "Gegner" (was durch Syrien auch den Westen einschließt). Wer sie nicht angreift und nicht im Eroberungsgebiet liegt, hat also nichts zu befürchten. Aber: Im Gegensatz zur ersten Liste von Gruppierungen sind Teile dieser Islamisten außerhalb ihres Heimatgebietes unterwegs, erheben aber trotzdem Ansprüche. Wie dehnbar diese sind weiß niemand... - auf alle Fälle umfassen sie den Lebensraum von einigen 100 Millionen von Nicht-Islaisten...



Wenn ich an ein Interview denke, dass Jürgen Todenhöfer mit einem deutsch stämmigen IS Angehörigen geführt hat -- war letztes Jahr, glaube ich -- ist das Ziel des IS einen einzigen, weltweiten Gottesstaat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (24. März 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Nicht alles, aber nach Paris kam doch die Meldung, dass sie als Gefährder bekannt waren, zwar ohne konkrete Pläne aber man wusste, dass von denen eine Gefahr ausgeht.



Begriffe sind dehnbar. Wurde gesagt, was in diesem Fall unter "Gefährder" zu verstehen ist?
Der Verfassungsschutz führt zum Beispiel alle Mitglieder von Milli Görüs in seiner Statistik potentieller Islamisten (die diese dadurch auf vierfache Größe aufblähen). Soviele Leute lassen sich natürlich unmöglich alle beobachten und in den allermeisten Fällen wird das auch gar nicht nötig sein, weil es eben keine Terroristen sind. Aber wenn doch mal einer davon eine Tat begehen sollte, läuft er hinterher auch unter "war bekannt".




marluk0205 schrieb:


> Du bestätigst doch nur was ich schon gesagt habe. Jeder der die aktuelle Flüchtlingspolitik kritisiert wird als dumm verkauft.



Jeder, der unfähig oder unwillens ist, mehrere Milliarden in Untergruppen zu differenzieren oder auch nur richtig zu benennen und am Ende auch noch behauptet, die durch derart sinnlose Verallgemeinerungen entstehenden Verleumdnungen wären "Fakten", wird nicht für dumm verkauft, aber vollkommen zu Recht bezichtet, dumme Aussagen zu machen.




Rolk schrieb:


> Vielleicht weil sie keine Anzeige erstattet hat?
> 
> Wobei sie nicht mal gefragt wurde, ob sie Anzeige erstatten will. Was ja eigentlich auch nicht ganz normal sein dürfte...



Ich weiß nicht einmal, ob Polizisten jemanden aktiv danach fragen dürfen, ob er Anzeige erstatten möchte (Beeinflussung, Neutralität und so), aber sie müssen es definitiv nicht. Umgekehrt ist es sehr merkwürdig, dass sie von sich aus nicht danach gefragt hat, ist ja nun wirklich sehr naheliegend - und der erste Schritt, damit die Polizei Ermittlungsarbeiten z.B. Personalienfeststellung einleiten muss.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Ist aber interessant was mittlerweilen alles unter rassistische Hetze faellt.
> Mal schauen ob mal jede Meinung, die zu sehr abweicht als Hetze hingestellt wird um sie im Keim zu ersticken.



Aussagen, die mit "die ...er" beginnen und im weiteren Verlauf von "Rasse" und "Ausrottung" sprechen, fallen nicht "mittlerweile" unter rassistische Hetze. Die wurden schon als rassistisch klassifiziert, als das noch eine in Deutschland positiv besetzte Kategorie war.





Woohoo schrieb:


> Sind das die Geburtenraten von muslimischen Frauen in Deutschland?



Die 1,8 dürften auch Muslime in Deutschland um fassen, die 4,5 sind einfach nur erfunden um Stimmung zu machen.




Woohoo schrieb:


> Vielleicht gleicht sich die Rate an deutsche Verhältnisse an. Wäre mal interessant zu erfahren.



Wäre stark mit zu rechnen, wie man unschwer daran erkennen kann, dass in den 1,8 für Einwohner Deutschlands jede Menge Migranten der letzten Jahrzehnte und deren Nachfahren enthalten sind. Wenn die alle fünf Kinder hätten, müssten deutschstämmige Frauen negative Geburtenraten aufweisen, um auf diesen Schnitt zu kommen.
Da aber so ziemlich alle groß angelegten Studien (also mehr als "ich habe da ein paar Familien in meiner Stadt gesehen") zu dem Schluss kommen, dass Geburtenraten negativ mit Lebensstandard und Bildung korrelieren, aber wenig mit der Religion zu tun haben (irisch katholisch ggf. ausgenommen  ), werden sie sicherlich sinken. Der Vorkriegs-Ausgangswert für Syrien liegt übrigens auch bei 3,0, nicht 50% darüber, und ich glaube schon einmal gehört zu haben, das Menschen ihre Religion nicht von den Eltern eintätowiert bekommen, dass sich diese manchmal sogar innerhalb einer Generation/eines Lebens ändern soll. 




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Da muss der Staat mal Unterstützung leisten.
> Es wäre schon genug wenn man Frauen die Zeit die sie aufgrund ihrer Kinder nicht arbeiten können in der Rente erstattet.
> So wäre die Sorge mit der Rente schon mal gelöst.



Na dann ist sie ja seit längerem das, was du als "gelöst" bezeichnest, denn wie du als politisch zumindest in "Diskussionen" sehr aktiver Mensch ja bestimmt weißt, wird genau das gemacht.

Andere Leute sprechen übrigens nicht von "gelöst", solange massive Unterschiede in der Rentenhöhe bestehen und um das zu beheben müssten beispielsweise die Jobchancen nach einer mehrjährigen Pause, entsprechend gestiegenem Alter und einem potentiellem Krankheitsrisiko zu Hause noch korrigiert werden. Müttern fehlen nämlich nicht nur 1-2-3 Beitragsjahre, sondern auch 1-2-3 Karrierestufen beim Endgehalt.


----------



## Sparanus (24. März 2016)

Ich weiß leider nicht was die verschiedenen EU Staaten unter Gefährder verstehen, aber Leute die in den letzten Jahren zufällig in Syrien waren und hier als Salafisten bekannt sind, würde ich eindeutig dazu zählen.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (24. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...
> Keine Ahnung, ob er zufrieden ist, aber ich bin es auf alle Fälle nicht. Du hast dich auf den Verfassungsschutz berufen, du verlinkst die BILD. Du hast eine Behauptung über Antifa-Aktivisten aufgestellt, dein Link beschäftigt sich mit Linksextremen. Du hast behauptet, dass diese nicht arbeiten gehen würden, dein Link spricht von einer Arbeitslosenquote von 30%.
> Das ist hinten und vorne nicht geeignet, um deine Unterstellung zu stützen geschweige denn zu belegen......



Tja, ich war mit den Aussagen nicht einverstanden und habe das zum Ausdruck gebracht, was mir allerdings von den Mods eine Verwarnung eingebracht hat und meine Beiträge gelöscht wurden.

Daher bin ich auch erst mal raus aus der Diskussion, die sich wie in vielen Threads auf anderen Foren, gerne dazu benutzt Stimmung gegen Flüchtlinge oder Moslems zu machen und bei denen man ungestraft und unwidersprochen mit Gerüchte und Unwahrheiten das Netz fluten kann. 

Ich bewundere hier einige User die standhaft dagegen ankämpfen aber ich muss sagen, dass mir meine Zeit zu wertvoll ist und man bei vielen den beschränkten Horizont eh nicht erweitern kann. Daher halte ich es (zumindest in Internetforen) mit den Ärzten:

"Lass die Leute reden und lächle einfach mild
Die meisten Leute haben ihre Bildung aus der Bild
Und die besteht nun mal, wer wüsste das nicht
Aus Angst, Hass, Titten und dem Wetterbericht"


Schöne Ostertagen euch allen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. März 2016)

Was kann die europäische Administration für Maßnahmen ergreifen, um islamistische Terroranschläge in europäischen Großstädten in Zukunft zu verhindern? Aktuelle Maßnahmen reichen offensichtlich nicht aus. Alle Muslime unter Generalverdacht stellen und in Lager deportieren geht selbstverständlich nicht, denn das wäre ein Verrat an unseren Werten und ein Rückfall in barbarische Zeiten. Aber was kann man tun? Muss es bei der Feststellung von de Maiziere bleiben, dass man Terroranschläge nicht ausschließen kann?


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (24. März 2016)

Natürlich kann man Terroranschläge nicht ausschließen. Wer so etwas denkt ist ein Träumer. Arschl.... gibt es immer egal auf wen sie sich berufen. Ob IS, IRA, NSU, RAF, Breivik oder andere Geistesgestörte.

Der aktuelle Flüchtlingsstrom ist nicht die Ursache von islamistischem Anschlägen, sondern die Folge von islamistischen Anschlägen.
Und an der Radikalisierung einiger Spinner ist der Westen leider nicht ganz unschuldig.


----------



## Bester_Nick (24. März 2016)

Du meinst also, man kann nichts tun. Müssen wir also eine Terrorwelle nach der anderen über uns ergehen lassen und Angst haben, dass wir vom einkaufen in der Stadt nicht zurückkommen. Vielleicht werden wir auch irgendwann vor islamistischen Anschlägen fliehen und Asyl beantragen. 

Nee, mal im Ernst. Ich bin dafür, dass wir da unten endlich mal Bodentruppen hinschicken und mit dem IS kurzen Prozess machen. Besser unsere Leute sterben ehrenvoll auf dem Schlachtfeld als hinterrücks in einem Terminal, in einem Cafe oder in einer Zeitung.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (24. März 2016)

Was glaubst du wie viele Menschen das Leben verlieren würden bei einer Bodenoffensive?

Du glaubst man kann den IS im Bodenkrieg komplett vernichten?

Na das hat ja bisher im Irak und in Afghanistan schon bestens geklappt. Nach der Bodenoffensive kommen von dort ja keine Terroristen mehr und es ist ein Hort des Friedens und der Demokratie 

Des Weiteren, wer soll denn dort für dein Sicherheitsgefühl kämpfen? Die Amis? Die Russen?  Die Bundeswehr?

Bevor du in einem Terminal einem Terroranschlag zu Opfer fällst bist du auf dem Weg dahin im Straßenverkehr schon fünfmal gestorben, im Terminal dreimal beim Sturz von der Treppe und danach zweimal mit dem Flieger wegen eines technischen Defekts gestorben.

Die Welt ist voller Gefahren. Das nennt sich Leben.

Wie sagte mal angeblich Franklin: "Wer die Freiheit aufgibt um Sicherheit zu gewinnen, der wird am Ende beides verlieren"


----------



## aloha84 (24. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Du meinst also, man kann nichts tun. Müssen wir also eine Terrorwelle nach der anderen über uns ergehen lassen und Angst haben, dass wir vom einkaufen in der Stadt nicht zurückkommen. Vielleicht werden wir auch irgendwann vor islamistischen Anschlägen fliehen und Asyl beantragen.
> 
> Nee, mal im Ernst. Ich bin dafür, dass wir da unten endlich mal Bodentruppen hinschicken und mit dem IS kurzen Prozess machen. Besser unsere Leute sterben ehrenvoll auf dem Schlachtfeld als hinterrücks in einem Terminal, in einem Cafe oder in einer Zeitung.



Doch man kann schon mehr tun, und in den nächsten Wochen wird sich in die Richtung auch einiges verändern.
Aus meiner Sicht wäre es zumindest ratsam, einen europaweiten einheitlichen Datenbestand an Terrorverdächtigen zu erstellen, auf den auch *alle* zugreifen können.
Mit "alle" meine ich die Sicherheitsorgane der entsprechenden Länder, und auch unter den Ländern.
Was bringt es denn wenn z.B.: der BND einen Terrorverdächtigen ("Verdacht" ist dabei wörtlich zu nehmen, wenn man jemanden verdächtigt --> ist er noch lanege nicht überführt) in München kennt........dieser aber keinen Anschlag in Deutschland plant --> sondern einen Anschlag während seines Holland-Urlaubs.
Ich denke da im übrigen noch nicht mal von einer 24H-Überwachung, sondern dass wenn er sich in Holland "verdächtig macht", die Kollegen aus Holland nach der einer Personenüberprüfung einfach sehen --> "Ahh ok, der BND verdächtigt Person X ebenfalls.......also aufpassen!".
Und um mal ein treffenderes Beispiel inkl. *einer Spekulation meinerseits* reinzubringen:
Nach dem Paris-Attentat, floh einer der Beteiligten. 
Und der Beteiligte (jetzt erst Gefasste!) kam zufälligerweise in eine Verkehrskontrolle, und kam einfach durch --> weil die entsprechenden Polizisten gar nicht wussten, dass die eigenen Kollegen ihn suchen!
Jetzt kommt meine Spekulation --> wenn die Polizei ihn bei DIESER Kontrolle festgenommen hätten, KÖNNTE es sein dass es kein Anschlag in Brüssel gegeben hätte!

Ich will nur darauf hinaus, dass man schon noch einiges tun könnte.....es muss nur organisiert werden.

Zu Bodentruppen:
Kann man geteilter Meinung sein, aber egal wer jetzt Bodentruppen schickt, den "Islamischen Staat" als geografisches Gebilde kann man so natürlich bezwingen........aber der IS als Terrorgruppe ist nunmal dezentral weltweit aktiv --> und dagegen hilft kein Einmarsch in Syrien etc.pp.

//na was ein Zufall
Brüssel: Europas Versagen im Anti-Terror-Kampf - SPIEGEL ONLINE
Im unteren Teil sehen die zukünftigen Änderungen/Verbesserungen


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Du meinst also, man kann nichts tun. Müssen wir also eine Terrorwelle nach der anderen über uns ergehen lassen und Angst haben, dass wir vom einkaufen in der Stadt nicht zurückkommen. Vielleicht werden wir auch irgendwann vor islamistischen Anschlägen fliehen und Asyl beantragen.
> 
> Nee, mal im Ernst. Ich bin dafür, dass wir da unten endlich mal Bodentruppen hinschicken und mit dem IS kurzen Prozess machen. Besser unsere Leute sterben ehrenvoll auf dem Schlachtfeld als hinterrücks in einem Terminal, in einem Cafe oder in einer Zeitung.



Warum sollte die gesamte westliche Welt sich auf einen Krieg einlassen und ehrenvoll sterben ist ja mal völlig bescheuert.
Gegen Terrorismus egal welchem Hintergrund ist kein Kraut gewachsen und würde hier nur zur totalen Überwachung führen was mir mehr Angst machen würde


----------



## Ruptet (24. März 2016)

Unsere Männer zum Lösen fremder Probleme in den Tod schicken während die Männer von dort nach Europa fliehen  Sehr Ehrenvoll.

Es geht nicht um die totale Überwachung - die Frage ist, wie weit sollte jeder Bürger bereit sein einzustecken für die nationale Sicherheit und den sozialen Frieden ?


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2016)

Schon sehr Grenzwertig, das wäre eher was für diese Feldpostnummer -> Was ist los in Syrien?
Wenn man hier schon Angst schürt ist die Überwachung das was am Ende auf der Rechnung steht und damit wäre die AfD und Co ja schon einen Schritt weiter


----------



## efdev (24. März 2016)

Ruptet schrieb:


> Es geht nicht um die totale Überwachung - die Frage ist, wie weit sollte jeder Bürger bereit sein einzustecken für die nationale Sicherheit und den sozialen Frieden ?



Inwiefern einstecken? 
Das klingt wieder nach mehr Überwachung das die bisher Nutzlos war haben wir doch schon festgestellt.
Der soziale Frieden ist glaube noch mal ne ganz andere Geschichte der wird bestimmt nicht besser die nächsten Jahre unabhängig von Flüchtlingen und Terror.


----------



## aloha84 (24. März 2016)

Wie nutzlos Überwachung ist, kann hier niemand werten.
Es weiß ja niemand was unser Geheimdienst überwacht, und es weiß auch niemand ob und wieviel Anschläge dadurch verhindert wurden, man weiß immer nur das, was einem die Regierung(en) wissen lässt.
Wen von uns würde es denn stören, wenn der BND IPs von Twitter und Facebook auswerten würde, wenn wir:
1. nichts davon wissen
2. es wirklich nur der Terrorabwehr dient, und sonst nix.


----------



## Seeefe (24. März 2016)

aloha84 schrieb:


> Wen von uns würde es denn stören, wenn der BND IPs von Twitter und Facebook auswerten würde, wenn wir:
> 1. nichts davon wissen
> 2. es wirklich nur der Terrorabwehr dient, und sonst nix.



Mich.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (24. März 2016)

Überwachung ist ziemlich sinnlos, weil jeder, egal wie geistig beschränkt er ist, in der Lage dazu ist, seine Aktivitäten im Internet geheim zu halten.
Und die einfach zu beobachten und deren Tagesablauf zu analysieren bringt auch nichts.


----------



## Captn (24. März 2016)

Bodentruppen da hinzuschicken ist doch völliger Blödsinn. Wenn man da einmal alles breit bomben würde, wäre da endlich Ruhe im Karton (dann muss man auch keine Bodentruppen opfern). Und jetzt sagt mir nicht, dass man die Ideologie damit nicht zerstört. Wenn die erstmal mitbekommen, was denen blüht, hören die Mitläufer sowieso auf an der Uhr zu drehen.

Was übrig bleibt, sind ein paar Fanatisten, die nur noch bei wenigen Gehör finden.


----------



## aloha84 (24. März 2016)

Seeefe schrieb:


> Mich.



Ist ja auch ok.
Und wer will schon in einem Überwachungsstaat leben.
Wenn man so eine Frage öffentlich diskutiert, geht es ja immer darum, wieviel man selber bereit ist für Sicherheit zu opfern.
--> So eine Diskussion, könnten wird jetzt über 3 Seiten führen, will ich aber gar nicht.
Auf der anderen Seite, gehe ich davon aus, das es egal ist was wir hier diskutieren. Die Geheimdienste und auch Regierungen, werden durch die Anschläge ihre Schlüsse ziehen und Entscheidungen treffen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2016)

So viel wie nur gerade nötig und natürlich so wenig wie möglich. Unsere Chefetage hat ja schon entschieden unter dem Deckmäntelchen der Terrorabwendung alles aus unserem Leben herauszufiltern bzw erlaubt den Billy Boys ohne Konsequenzen die Lauscherei.


----------



## Woohoo (24. März 2016)

Intressanter Artikel wie Israel zumindest einen Flughafen schützt.

Brussel-Attentate: Wie Israel seine Flughafen gegen Terror schutzt - DIE WELT
_
Israel setzt auf Verhöre und Technologie
__Im  Gegensatz zu Europa, wo beim Screening der Passagiere auf viel Hightech  gesetzt wird, verlassen sich die schätzungsweise 2300  Sicherheitsbeamten des Flughafens bei Tel Aviv auf menschlichen Kontakt.  Sie sprechen jeden Passagier an und achten dabei auf unlogische  Antworten oder Anzeichen von Stress. Ist nichts verdächtig, kommt der  Fluggast in Minuten vom Schalter zum Flugzeug. Erweckt er Verdacht, kann  er manchmal Stunden in regelrechten Verhören verbringen._
_Oft wird dabei vor allem Arabern  das Reisen nach Israel vergällt, denn sie werden besonders penibel  untersucht. "Wir sind keine Rassisten", wehrt sich Sela gegen einen  häufigen Vorwurf. "Wir betreiben Verhaltensanalysen, um effizient zu  sein. Natürlich ist nicht jeder Muslim ein Terrorist, aber die meisten  Terroristen waren Islamisten. Deswegen untersuchen wir Muslime genauer,  besonders, wenn geheimdienstliche Hinweise vorliegen."

Die Abscheu von Amerikanern und Europäern gegen gezieltes Screening von  Verdächtigen hält man hier für vollkommen widersinnig. Es ergebe keinen  Sinn, alle Passagiere zu durchsuchen, da nicht von allen eine Gefahr  ausgehe. Deswegen konzentrieren die israelischen Sicherheitskräfte 90  Prozent ihrer Energie auf wenige potenzielle Verdächtige. _


----------



## Verminaard (24. März 2016)

*Woohoo* das kannst du aber in Europa nicht bringen.
Dann heißt es wieder, man kann nicht alle Moslems unter Generalverdacht stellen, wir verraten unsere Werte blablabla.
Das es bei Israel funktioniert? Na Opferrolle und die machen dort was sie wollen. Ob da jetzt jemand die Nase ruempft, wenn Israel mit seiner Besiedelungspolitik wieder mal unmoegliche Dinge macht,
oder die einen großen Grenzzaun mit Einreisebeschraenkungen usw machen juckt die doch nicht.
Was in Europa passiert haben wir ja gesehen.
Da versucht ein EU-Land mit einer Aussengrenze diese zu schuetzen, damit man dem Schengenabkommen gerecht wird, gibts innerhalb der EU von einigen Stellen einen Aufschrei.

Fuer den Anfang wuerd es reichen wenn alle Behoerden vernuenftig miteinander Arbeiten wuerden. Datenaustausch ein wichtiger Punkt.
Das funktioniert weder auf europaeischer Ebene noch auf nationaler (deutscher) so richtig.


----------



## Sparanus (24. März 2016)

Ob man das jetzt wirklich Mord nennen kann, aber was ich meine ist das:
Wenn die Amis im nahen Osten gegen Terroristen kämpfen schicken Sie ihre Drohnen um die wegzupusten, sie werden gezielt getötet. 
Warum können wir sie nicht gezielt töten, wenn sie zurück gekommen sind.


----------



## Verminaard (24. März 2016)

Was machst mit den ganzen Unbekannten?

Gewalt ist nie eine Loesung. Zumindest nicht auf lange Sicht.

Was genau wuerde das dann bringen? Wenn man in einem fiktiven Szenario so vorgehen wuerde, wuerde das doch mMn noch mehr radikalisieren. Einzige Moeglichkeit waere das großflaechig zu machen. Dann waeren wir wieder bei Zustaenden die keiner haben will.

Radikale wirst du leider immer und ueberall haben. Egal in welche Richtung man schaut.
Du hast die radikalen Feministinnen, Veganer, Tieraktivisten, Rechte, Linke, etc etc
Da macht jetzt der radikale Moslem nicht unbedingt eine Ausnahme.
Unterscheidet sich halt bisschen bei den Mitteln die verschiedene Radikale verwenden.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Ob man das jetzt wirklich Mord nennen kann, aber was ich meine ist das:
> Wenn die Amis im nahen Osten gegen Terroristen kämpfen schicken Sie ihre  Drohnen um die wegzupusten, sie werden gezielt getötet.



Der Ami laesst uns glauben das es gezielte Toetungen sind die nur die Boesen trifft.
Der Ami bombt aber auch seit vielen Jahren den nahen Osten zurueck in die Steinzeit.
Ist jetzt die Frage ob nicht sogar der Ami schuld an der ganzen Radikalisierung in diesem Ausmaß ist.



Sparanus schrieb:


> Warum können wir sie nicht gezielt töten, wenn sie zurück gekommen sind.


Wir koennen nicht von deutschen oder europaeischen Werten sprechen und uns dann mit Anderen, auf die wir vielleicht herabblicken, auf eine Stufe stellen.
Ja ich hab auch das ein oder andere Mal Gedanken ueber Todesstrafe usw. Nur muss man mal darueber intensiver nachdenken, was das bedeutet.
Im Endeffekt ist es gut so wie es ist in Deutschland und ich bin froh in einem europaeischen Land wie Deutschland leben zu duerfen.
Wobei mir hier die Strafen teilweise auch zu lasch sind bzw die Rechtssprechung.

Abgesehen von all dem. Europa schafft es nicht mal die Aussengrenzen selbststaendig zu schuetzen und muss mit einem Wahnsinnigen wie Erdogan einen Deal eingehen, damit dieser dabei hilft.
Wie willst du da, wenn man solche Bilder nicht innerhalb Europas haben will, jemals sowas wie deinen Vorschlag  realisieren?


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2016)

Ich weiß nicht, welche rechtliche Grundlage die USA dafür geschaffen haben.
Denn irgendeine müssen sie geschaffen haben.
Deutschland müsste also auch eine rechtliche Grundlage dafür schaffen, Menschen zu töten, die unter Verdacht stehen könnten.
Ich denke aber, dass so ein Gesetz, wenn es dann tatsächlich kommen sollte, vom Verfassungsgericht wieder gekippt wird und der europäische Gerichtshof wird sicher auch was dagegen haben.


----------



## DerLachs (24. März 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Ob man das jetzt wirklich Mord nennen kann, aber was ich meine ist das:
> Wenn die Amis im nahen Osten gegen Terroristen kämpfen schicken Sie ihre Drohnen um die wegzupusten, sie werden gezielt getötet.
> Warum können wir sie nicht gezielt töten, wenn sie zurück gekommen sind.


Weil so unser Rechtssystem nicht funktioniert.


----------



## Sparanus (24. März 2016)

Wenn jemand ein bekannter Salafist ist und letztens in Syrien war reicht das meiner Meinung nach aus um daraus die Konsequenzen zu ziehen. 

Klar geht das rechtlich nicht, aber wer von euch hätte das moralische Problem gehabt einen von diesen Typen die da jetzt Anschläge verübt haben zu töten weil die Gefahr bestand, dass sie das tun?


----------



## aloha84 (24. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, welche rechtliche Grundlage die USA dafür geschaffen haben.
> Denn irgendeine müssen sie geschaffen haben.
> Deutschland müsste also auch eine rechtliche Grundlage dafür schaffen, Menschen zu töten, die unter Verdacht stehen könnten.
> Ich denke aber, dass so ein Gesetz, wenn es dann tatsächlich kommen sollte, vom Verfassungsgericht wieder gekippt wird und der europäische Gerichtshof wird sicher auch was dagegen haben.



Man muss da ein wenig unterscheiden.
Wenn du z.B.: die Bundeswehr den Amerikanern hilft Ziele für einen Drohnenangriff ausfindig zu machen, dann ist das nach StGB Beihilfe zum Mord.
Warum wird es nicht geahndet? Weil das StGB im faktischen Krieg nicht greift. (Da gibt es ganze Aufsätze darüber, mit dem für und wieder, und JA in der Rechtswissenschaft ist es weit komplizierter)
Hier im Inland, im zivilen Leben (ohne Krieg) gilt aber das StGB, und danach ist es einfach nicht erlaubt, Verdächtige ohne Prozess zu liquidieren.
Jetzt kann sagen, dass das Strefgesetz angepasst werden sollte...........das finde ich nicht. Weil es im härtesten Fall schon hart genug ist. Nach dem StGB darf man einen Verurteilten in einen kleinen Raum sperren, und zwar so lange bis er ein besserer Mensch ist, oder stirbt. Eine Todestrafe oder gar offene Erschießungen like Judge Dress justice will ich hier nicht.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2016)

Sofern ich mit mich richtig erinnere, musste die Bundeswehr Leute aus den Awacs Flugzeugen aussteigen, als die Amerikaner den Irak angegriffen haben.
Ob die heute drin hocken, wenn sie die Aufklärung für die Drohnen machen, weiß ich nicht. Keine Ahnung.


----------



## aloha84 (24. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Sofern ich mit mich richtig erinnere, musste die Bundeswehr Leute aus den Awacs Flugzeugen aussteigen, als die Amerikaner den Irak angegriffen haben.
> Ob die heute drin hocken, wenn sie die Aufklärung für die Drohnen machen, weiß ich nicht. Keine Ahnung.



Was denkst du denn von was unsere Tornados in Syrien für Luftbilder machen. Da geht es ja nicht darum zu fotografieren was man nicht bebomben sollte, sondern es geht um Aufklärung die zeigt wo der Gegner ist. Was der Schritt danach ist, sollte klar sein.
Übrigens selbst wenn etwas schief geht, also die Bundeswehr direkt dafür sorgt dass versehentlich 100 Zivilisten sterben, passiert nichts.


> Am 19. April 2010 gab die Bundesanwaltschaft bekannt, dass sie das  Ermittlungsverfahren gegen Oberst Klein und Hauptfeldwebel Wilhelm wegen  des Luftangriffs eingestellt hat, „weil im Ergebnis weder die  Vorschriften des Völkerstrafgesetzbuches […] *noch die Bestimmungen des  Strafgesetzbuches […] erfüllt*“ seien.


Luftangriff bei Kundus – Wikipedia

--> Im Krieg gelten andere Regeln.


----------



## Bärenmarke (24. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ist auch jede Art von Gewalt (z.B. Gewalt gegen Menschen und Gewalt gegen Autos) in gleichem Maße verwerflich?


Natürlich ist sie das, da vor allem da du bei Gewalt gegen Gegenstände auch nie ausschließen kannst, dass Menschen zu schaden kommen. Auch wenn das für links(extreme?) Menschen wie dich schwer vorstellbar ist. Anders kann man deine Aussagen bzw. die Verunglimpfung und das herunterspielen nicht mehr deuten




ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Also was ich so bislang aus der extermeren linken Ecke mitbekommen habe, war nie gegen Privateigentum, sondern wenn dann gegen Klassenunterschiede. Das passt auch gut dazu, dass fast ausschließlich Fahrzeuge aus gehobenen Preisklassen zerstört werden. Die Einstellung zur Polizei und dem Staat als solchen ist weniger einheitlich. Es gibt natürlich noch ein paar Extremisten, die von einer ...istischen Revolution träumen und das "herrschende System" mit Gewalt stürzen wollen, genauso wie gewaltbereite Anarchos nicht mit den 80er ausgestorben sind. Aber im großen und ganzen hört man von Gewalt gegen Polizisten eigentlich nur noch im Umfeld rechter Demonstrationen und da ist das Motto dann scheinbar "wer Nazis verteidigt ist selbst Teil des Problems", was Staat und Staatsvertreter durchaus einschließt (aber z.B. keine Feuerwehrmänner. .



Was du da schreibst ist ziemlicher Blödsinn und ich denke das weißt du selbst auch ganz genau! Schau doch einfach mal nach Hamburg/Berlin am 1. Mai wie sich da die Gewalt gegen die Polizei entlädt. Des Weiteren, nur weil für dich Demonstrationen "rechts" sind, sind sie es nicht zwangsweise und man hat auch keinerlei Recht dagegen mit Gewalt vorzugehen (dann wären wir nämlich wieder in den 30er Jahren, auch wenn manche User von ihrer Argumentationsweise sehr gut in die Zeit passen würden). 
Von daher ist es schon ziemlich traurig, wie man auf der einen Seite alles verteufelt und für schlimm befindet und auf der anderen Seite genau dieses Verhalten fordert bzw. es für gut befindet.

Im übrigen gilt deine Anmerkung für dich auch:


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Anm.:
> Du bist deinen Diskussionspartnern übrigens weiterhin Stellungnahmen zu  vier Falschaussagen schuldig, die du hier in den letzten Tagen  verbreitet hast.



Ist mir jetzt vor allem in dem Thread auch schon mehrfach aufgefallen, dass du bewusst Falschaussagen verbreitest und dazu keine Quelle lieferst.


----------



## Two-Face (24. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Hat nix mehr mit anzweifeln zu tun.
> Eher mit: ich hab recht und du nicht, weil du das nicht beweisen kannst.


Und ich verstehe immernoch nicht, was du mit deiner Antwort bezwecken willst.^^
Dass sich diese schiere Menge an Flüchtlingen zeitlich moderat nicht integrieren lässt, davon sollte mittlerweile auch der gehobenste Optimist überzeugt sein.

Was aber Schwachsinn ist, dass sich alle grundsätzlich nicht integrieren lassen, das ermangelt jeden Beweises.
Ich sag's immer wieder: Selbst wenn du alle Fälle mutmaßlicher Vergehen und vermeintlich schlechtem Benehmens von Flüchtlingen, egal woher, summierst kommst du niemals auf über 1 Million.

Alles andere ist Gelaber ungefähr auf Höhe der Tischplatte an der Rechtspopulisten und -Konservative hocken.


Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das ist ja die reinste Doppelmoral und jetzt klingt es schon danach das man schon jemanden tötet nur weil er was machen könnte oder einer Gruppe / Bevölkerung angehört?


Interessant finde ich ja das mit dem "gezielt Töten".
Die Ärzte ohne Grenzen und viele der Afghanen, die nach Pakistan fliehen mussten, werden das bestimmt sicher so bestätigen.


----------



## Sparanus (24. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das ist ja die reinste Doppelmoral und jetzt klingt es schon danach das man schon jemanden tötet nur weil er was machen könnte oder einer Gruppe / Bevölkerung angehört?



Weil er dem IS angehört hat, was man außer man nicht von Geburt an tut und sich damit bewusst dafür entscheidet Unschuldige zu töten. 
Sprich, ja man (bzw keine Selbstjustiz sondern der Staat) kann jemanden töten nur weil er dem IS angehört hat ohne ein schlechtes Gewissen zu haben. 

Wer ein Terrorist geworden ist muss damit rechnen. Selbst schuld.

@two face
Das mit dem gezielt töten war anders gemeint. Dann nimmst du eben Scharfschützen ohne Kollerteralschaden.


----------



## Two-Face (24. März 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> @two face
> Das mit dem gezielt töten war anders gemeint. Dann nimmst du eben Scharfschützen ohne Kollerteralschaden.


Dann hättest du das aber nicht in einem Satz mit Drohnen erwähnen sollen.

Übrigens, nein, "wir" (DE und Europa) können das nicht, siehe Eurohawk.


----------



## IluBabe (24. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, welche rechtliche Grundlage die USA dafür geschaffen haben.
> Denn irgendeine müssen sie geschaffen haben.
> Deutschland müsste also auch eine rechtliche Grundlage dafür schaffen, Menschen zu töten, die unter Verdacht stehen könnten.
> Ich denke aber, dass so ein Gesetz, wenn es dann tatsächlich kommen sollte, vom Verfassungsgericht wieder gekippt wird und der europäische Gerichtshof wird sicher auch was dagegen haben.


Die USA haben keine rechtlichen Grundlagen dafür geschaffen, sondern bestehende außer Kraft gesetzt um genau zu sein die EO 11905 vom 18. Februar 1976 die _Executiv Actions_ verbot - verantwortlich dafür zeichnet Bush. Was natürlich nicht ausschließt das Friedensnobelpreisträger Obambi damit aufgehört hätte.



Threshold schrieb:


> Ich denke aber, dass so ein Gesetz, wenn es dann tatsächlich kommen sollte, vom Verfassungsgericht wieder gekippt wird und der europäische Gerichtshof wird sicher auch was dagegen haben.


Träume sind Schäume. Die Eurogendfor darf legal töten.  Und diese Berechtigung ist durch kein Verfassungsgericht oder europäischen Gerichtshof gekippt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Übrigens, nein, "wir" (DE und Europa) können das nicht, siehe Eurohawk.


Können tuen wir es schon
Scheitert aber immer wieder an unseren Behörden. 

Mal ein etwas anderer Vergleich:
AfD oder Linke – wer hat's gesagt? - Das Partei-Quiz - DIE WELT


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. März 2016)

Das ist ja interessant. Immerhin wird auf Rechtsextremismus in der AfD reagiert. 
Dass es aber soweit kommen konnte, sehe ich eher als Armutszeugnis. Warum 
wurde nicht eher reagiert und warum werden Rechtsextreme so lange geduldet?
Saarland: AfD löst Landesverband nach Extremismus-Vorwurf auf - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Und im neuen Parteiprogramm Entwurf steht zum Thema Einwanderung:
_"Echte Flüchtlinge müssten geschützt werden"_

Das will ich im endgültigen Programm ausformuliert sehen. Also nix mehr mit
"alle Flüchtlinge raus", ob das den rechten Wählern gefallen wird?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist ja interessant. Immerhin wird auf Rechtsextremismus in der AfD reagiert.
> Dass es aber soweit kommen konnte, sehe ich eher als Armutszeugnis. Warum
> wurde nicht eher reagiert und warum werden Rechtsextreme so lange geduldet?
> Saarland: AfD löst Landesverband nach Extremismus-Vorwurf auf - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Wahrscheinlich, weil man davon ausging, dass sich der Landesvorstand darum kümmert.
Da er aber darin eine Beteiligung hat, musste er der Landesverband ausgelöst werden.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das will ich im endgültigen Programm ausformuliert sehen. Also nix mehr mit
> "alle Flüchtlinge raus", ob das den rechten Wählern gefallen wird?


Das "echte Flüchtlinge" geschützt werden müssen stand bisher in jedem AfD-Wahlprogramm.

Die AfD hat das überarbeitete Programm über das am 30. April abgestimmt wird, jetzt offiziell veröffentlicht.


----------



## Iconoclast (24. März 2016)

Sehr gutes Video, lasse ich einfach mal hier stehen. Wer ist er nur? Ein muslimischer Nazi? Unerhört was er da sagt!
Ist soweit ich weiß aber schon wegen Gotteslästerung angeklagt. Wahrscheinlich die nächste Birne, die da hinten rollen wird... 


Ã„gyptischer Fernsehmoderator Omer Adib zu AnschlÃ¤gen in BrÃ¼ssel - YouTube

Ironie off


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2016)

Der brave Landser führt einen Bollerwagen mit sich worin man alles was im Feld gebraucht wird dann am Mann hat.

Ich bin ja mal gespannt was bei der AfD an Parolen kommt nach den Anschlägen in Belgien


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. März 2016)

Aber zurück zum Thema:
AfD bekommt weiteren Sitz im Landtag von Sachsen-Anhalt - Politik - Suddeutsche.de
Die AfD hat einen Sitz mehr die Linke einen weniger.


----------



## Verminaard (24. März 2016)

AfD-Saar: AfD lost saarlandischen Landesverband auf | ZEIT ONLINE

Waer schoen wenn die anderen Parteien, auch Altparteien nachziehen wuerden.
Gilt fuer jede Form von Extremismus, nicht nur Rechtsextremismus!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. März 2016)

marluk0205 schrieb:


> Zitat Wikipedia : "Gegenwärtig ist das Christentum die weltweit am stärksten unterdrückte Religionsgemeinschaft. Das christliche Hilfswerk Open Doors gibt an, dass weltweit etwa 100 Millionen Christen in über 50 Ländern wegen ihres Glaubens von Misshandlungen, Folter, Vergewaltigung, Gefängnis oder Tod bedroht seien beziehungsweise wegen Ihres Glaubens benachteiligt und diskriminiert würden."


Wie stehst du zu diesen Massenmorden von Christen an Moslems? 

_".... Als Präsident der selbst ernannten bosnischen Serbenrepublik ordnete  Karadzic internationalen Beobachtern 
zufolge eine brutale Kampagne  "ethnischer Säuberungen" gegen die muslimische Bevölkerung an. Etwa eine  Million 
Menschen wurden vertrieben. Insgesamt wurden im Bosnien-Krieg  fast 100.000 Menschen getötet, Zehntausende 
Frauen vergewaltigt...."_
Radovan Karadzic: Psychiater, Dichter und Kriegsverbrecher - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Die Religionen nehmen sich da alle nichts. Die einseitige Fokusierung des AfD gegen Moslems spaltet unsere 
Gesellschaft in unnötiger Weise.  Das sind für aufgeklärte Menschen alles Gründe, die Politik des AfD abzulehnen.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (24. März 2016)

Als eigentliches Anliegen weswegen ich in diesen Thread gekommen bin.AFD ist ein Krebsgeschwür und ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen das ein PCGH Forum Nutzer so eine Partei wählt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. März 2016)

ALL_FOR_ONE schrieb:


> Als eigentliches Anliegen weswegen ich in diesen Thread gekommen bin.AFD ist ein Krebsgeschwür und ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen das ein PCGH Forum Nutzer so eine Partei wählt.


Wir haben nun fast 552 Seiten darüber diskutiert. 
Bisher haben auch die meisten auch ihre Meinung begründet. Darunter auch einige Begründungen warum eben viele Leute die AfD gewählt haben.


----------



## Woohoo (24. März 2016)

ALL_FOR_ONE schrieb:


> Als eigentliches Anliegen weswegen ich in diesen Thread gekommen bin.AFD ist ein Krebsgeschwür und ich kann mir schlecht vorstellen das ein PCGH Forum Nutzer so eine Partei wählt.



Die Argumente haben mich überzeugt.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (24. März 2016)

Mindestlohn abschaffen,Arbeitsagentur privatisieren,Erbschaftssteuer abschaffen,EU Austritt,Privatisierung von allen öffentlichen Betrieben weil der Staat hat ja sowieso keine Ahnung hat.Mir geht es es noch nichtmal um die Flüchtlingskrise.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. März 2016)

ALL_FOR_ONE schrieb:


> Mindestlohn abschaffen,Arbeitsagentur privatisieren,Erbschaftssteuer abschaffen,EU Austritt,Privatisierung von allen öffentlichen Betrieben weil der Staat hat ja sowieso keine Ahnung hat.Mir geht es es noch nichtmal um die Flüchtlingskrise.


Das stimmt nicht. 
Lies mal den aktuellen Entwurf auf der Seite der AfD.
Da steht ganz klar Pro-Mindestlohn. Und Volksabstimmungen über weitere Privatisierungen.
Die Erbschaftssteuer ist auch Schwachsinn, da bezahlt man sein ganzes Leben steuern und wenn man stirbt sollen die Erben auch noch etwas dafür bezahlen ? Sowas ruiniert vor allem Familienbetriebe.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2016)

Ein Leerzeichen hinter Punkt und Komma erleichtert das atmen beim lesen 
Arbeitsagentur privatisieren? Dann können die gleich den Laden schließen da die dann eine eigene Sklaventreiberei aufmachen würden


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (24. März 2016)

Die musst einfach verstehen aus welchen Töpfen sich die AFD speisst.(Du musst die Protestwähler rausnehmen.)


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Ein Leerzeichen hinter Punkt und Komma erleichtert das atmen beim lesen
> Arbeitsagentur privatisieren? Dann können die gleich den Laden schließen da die dann eine eigene Sklaventreiberei aufmachen würden


Sie fordern die Stärkung der kommunalen Arbeitsämter und nicht die Abschaffung.


ALL_FOR_ONE schrieb:


> Die musst einfach verstehen aus welchen Töpfen sich die AFD speisst.(Du musst die Protestwähler rausnehmen.)


Welche denn ?
Die Protestwähler könnten zu Stammwählern werden, denn die Flüchtlingskrise ist noch lange nicht gelöst.
Der Syrien-Konflikt wird noch eine Weile weiter gehen und die Türkei steht auch vor dem Abgrund.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. März 2016)

Das wird auch noch ein böses Erwachen der Wähler der AfD geben, wenn sie erkennen, was sie da gewählt haben.
Einen Haufen unsozialer Konservativer, die die letzten Reste der sozialen Marktwirtschaft zerschlagen wollen
und nebenbei Millionen Bürger im Staat aufwiegeln werden, weil die Religionsfreiheit angegriffen wird.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (24. März 2016)

Dann geht von der AfD ja keine Gefahr aus wenn die Spaßwähler alle raus wären


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (24. März 2016)

Erzkonservative CDU ,FDP Leute .Staat abschaffen Privatisierung ist die Antwort.Die Rechtsradikalen Ansichten wie Schussbefehl auf Flüchtlinge ist doch nur Tarnung .


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Einen Haufen unsozialer Konservativer, die die letzten Reste der sozialen Marktwirtschaft zerschlagen wollen


Die AfD ist nicht gegen die soziale Marktwirtschaft, im Gegenteil.
Was man von dem Lucke-Flügel (ALFA) nicht behaupten konnte.



ALL_FOR_ONE schrieb:


> Erzkonservative CDU ,FDP Leute .Staat abschaffen Privatisierung ist die Antwort.Die Rechtsradikalen Ansichten wie Schussbefehl auf Flüchtlinge ist doch nur Tarnung .


Konservative stehen für mehr Staat, Liberale für weniger Staat.
Erstere sind bei der AfD mittlerweile in der Mehrheit. Deshalb steht sie auch bedingungslos zur sozialen Marktwirtschaft.
Wenn man sich mal den neuen Entwurf durchliest, sieht man auch Parallelen zur Linkspartei.


----------



## beren2707 (24. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die AfD ist nicht gegen die soziale Marktwirtschaft, im Gegenteil.
> Was man von dem Lucke-Flügel (ALFA) nicht behaupten konnte.


Erwiesene Falschaussage. Google und 30 Sekunden Zeit haben genügt, um das Parteiprogramm und den entsprechenden Punkt zu finden:


			
				ALFA Parteiprogramm schrieb:
			
		

> Vorbild für ALFA ist die Soziale Marktwirtschaft. So wie Ludwig Erhard sie schuf, ist sie eine leistungsfähige, gerechte und allen Menschen dienende Wirtschaftsordnung. Sie ist elementare Voraussetzung einer freiheitlichen und sozial verantwortlichen Gesellschaft. Sie schafft Wohlstand durch Wettbewerb und Verantwortung. [...]



Abgesehen davon: Die abermalige OT-Diskussion zum G36 wurde diesmal entfernt, Karten folgen noch.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. März 2016)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Erwiesene Falschaussage. Google und 30 Sekunden Zeit haben genügt, um das Parteiprogramm und den entsprechenden Punkt zu finden:


Das stimmt jetzt schon, aber als er noch in der AfD war erinnerten seine Positionen einer radikaleren Variante der FDP.
Hier unter Grundsatzprogramm steht übrigens alles zu den neuen Programm drin. 



			
				AfD Entwurf zum Grundsatzprogramm schrieb:
			
		

> Der gesetzliche Mindestlohn ist mit dem Wesen der Sozialen Marktwirtschaft eng verbunden. Er korrigiert im Bereich der Entlohnung die Position der Niedriglohnempfänger als schwache Marktteilnehmer gegenüber den Interessen der Arbeitgeber als vergleichsweise starke Marktteilnehmer.


----------



## beren2707 (24. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das stimmt jetzt schon, aber als er noch in der AfD war erinnerten seine Positionen einer radikaleren Variante der FDP.


Woran machst du das fest? Konkrete Veröffentlichungen, Interviews etc., in denen er sich explizit dagegen geäußert hätte? Explizite Unterschiede in der wirtschaftlichen Ausrichtung während der Ära Lucke und der jetzigen? 
Für solche Thesen braucht es Beweise, keine bloßen Gefühle - die reichen zwar fürs Wählen aus, aber nicht für eine stichhaltige Argumentation.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (24. März 2016)

Selbst die CDU hat den MD nur mit innerparteilichen Streit akzeptiert.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. März 2016)

beren2707 schrieb:


> Woran machst du das fest? Konkrete Veröffentlichungen, Interviews etc., in denen er sich explizit dagegen geäußert hätte? Explizite Unterschiede in der wirtschaftlichen Ausrichtung während der Ära Lucke und der jetzigen?
> Für solche Thesen braucht es Beweise, keine bloßen Gefühle - die reichen zwar fürs Wählen aus, aber nicht für eine stichhaltige Argumentation.


Anhand des AfD-Wahlprogramms von der Bundestagswahl 2013 und der Europawahl 2014.
Da stand noch klar drin, dass sie gegen Mindestlohn waren.


----------



## ALL_FOR_ONE (24. März 2016)

Das Wahlprogramm hängt natürlich nur an Lucke.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die AfD ist nicht gegen die soziale Marktwirtschaft, im Gegenteil..


Warten wir ab, wie es sich entwickelt. Prognosen beruhen auf Erfahrung und unterschiedlichen Äußerungen.

Wenn ich lese, dass geplant ist, die Arbeitgeberanteile für Arbeitslosen-, Kranken- und Rentenversicherung
zu streichen, dann wären das massive Eingriffe in die soziale Marktwirtschaft. Wenn dazu am oberen Ende
über den Wegfall der Erbschaftssteuer und Senkungen des Spitzensteuersatzes die Aufspaltung der Gesellschaft
weiter vorangetrieben werden soll, dann ist das ebenso ein Angriff auf die letzten Reste der sozialen Marktwirtschaft.
Erkennst Du das wirklich nicht selber?

Ich persönlich finde das dramatisch, weil einer unser wichtigsten wirtschaftlich positiv zu bewertenden Faktoren
unsere Stabilität war, die Streikarmut etc. Und genau da wird zur Zeit viel Porzelan zerschlagen, betrachten wir die
größeren Streiks bei der Bahn, der Lufthansa, den Ärzten, im Öffentlichen Dienst, etc. Die AfD würde, so sie, was
nicht zu erwarten ist, Verantwortung bekommen, diese Entwicklung beschleunigen,

Die AfD greift meiner Meinung nach die Stabilität im Land an vielen Fronten an. Das kotzt mich an.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. März 2016)

ALL_FOR_ONE schrieb:


> Das Wahlprogramm hängt natürlich nur an Lucke.


Zu dem Zeitpunkt hatten er und sein wirtschaftsliberaler noch mehr Einfluss als der heutige wirtschaftsliberale Flügel (der in den nationalliberalen Flügel aufgegangen ist).


----------



## Sparanus (24. März 2016)

ALL_FOR_ONE schrieb:


> Selbst die CDU hat den MD nur mit innerparteilichen Streit akzeptiert.



Und heute feiern wir uns dafür


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dann ist das ebenso ein Angriff auf die letzten Reste der sozialen Marktwirtschaft.
> Erkennst Du das wirklich nicht selber?


Das würde zu viele Wähler verschrecken. Daher wird die AfD sowas auch nicht übernehmen.
Aber genaueres wissen wir erst am 30. April zu 100%. Auf jeden Fall wird das Thema Sozialpolitik in der AfD zu einem Streitthema zwischen den Flügeln werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das würde zu viele Wähler verschrecken. Daher wird die AfD sowas auch nicht übernehmen.


Ich erwähnte schon, das meiner Meinung nach Prof. Meuthen in der AfD eine zunehmend stärke Rolle spielen wird, wohin gegen die_ "Volksverhetzter vom Flüchtlingserschießungsflügel"_ langsam kalt gestellt werden. Frau Petry war nur eine Gallionsfigur für die rechtsaußen Wähler, Frau Storch fliegt schon aus den ersten wichtigen Gremien, von rechtsextremen Landesverbänden distanziert sich der AfD-Bundesvorstand immer mehr. Und dann schau Dir die Aussagen von Prof. Meuthen an und stell Dir weiter vor, was in fünf Jahren gesagt werden wird. Darauf baue ich meine hier geäußerten Prognosen auf.

Die AfD-Führung weiss selber, dass sie mit NPD-Politik ratzfatz verboten wird, aber solche Aussagen bringen Stimmen der Protest- und Nichtwähler, Wahlstrategisch wurde vieles richtig gemacht. Schau Dir die Millionen an, die der Wahlkampf in die Kassen der AfD spülte. Das ist vermutlich ein großer Teil der Motivation, dazu Landstags- und demnächst dann wohl Bundestagämter etc. Wenn ich z.B. an der Goldverkauf der AfD denke, der zwar juristich einwandfrei ist, aber defakto nichts weiter als eine unmoralische Parteifinanzierung darstellt, dann ist "Die Partei" die einzige, die diesen extremen Missstand mit dem Verkauf von Geld satirisch perfekt persifliert.

Ich verstehe weiterhin nicht, wer die AfD und warum wählt, weil mir nicht verständlich ist, warum mündige Bürger die Fratze der AfD nicht durchschauen.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Anhand des AfD-Wahlprogramms von der Bundestagswahl 2013 und der Europawahl 2014.
> Da stand noch klar drin, dass sie gegen Mindestlohn waren.



Damals hatte Lucke auch noch die Zügel in der Hand und als Ökonom ist er praktisch gegen alles, was die Wirtschaft stören könnte.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (24. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich erwähnte schon, das meiner Meinung nach Prof. Meuthen in der AfD eine zunehmend stärke Rolle spielen wird, wohin gegen die_ "Volksverhetzter vom Flüchtlingserschießungsflügel"_ langsam kalt gestellt werden. Frau Petry war nur eine Gallionsfigur für die rechtsaußen Wähler, Frau Storch fliegt schon aus den ersten wichtigen Gremien, von rechtsextremen Landesverbänden distanziert sich der AfD-Bundesvorstand immer mehr. Und dann schau Dir die Aussagen von Prof. Meuthen an und stell Dir weiter vor, was in fünf Jahren gesagt werden wird. Darauf baue ich meine hier geäußerten Prognosen auf.
> 
> Die AfD-Führung weiss selber, dass sie mit NPD-Politik ratzfatz verboten wird, aber solche Aussagen bringen Stimmen der Protest- und Nichtwähler, Wahlstrategisch wurde vieles richtig gemacht. Schau Dir die Millionen an, die der Wahlkampf in die Kassen der AfD spülte. Das ist vermutlich ein großer Teil der Motivation, dazu Landstags- und demnächst dann wohl Bundestagämter etc. Wenn ich z.B. an der Goldverkauf der AfD denke, der zwar juristich einwandfrei ist, aber defakto nichts weiter als eine unmoralische Parteifinanzierung darstellt, dann ist "Die Partei" die einzige, die diesen extremen Missstand mit dem Verkauf von Geld satirisch perfekt persifliert.
> 
> Ich verstehe weiterhin nicht, wer die AfD und warum wählt, weil mir nicht verständlich ist, warum mündige Bürger die Fratze der AfD nicht durchschauen.



Meuthen hat durch die Wahlen tatsächlich massiv an Einfluss gewonnen, alleine weil 15% in Baden-Württemberg mehr sind als 24% in Sachsen-Anhalt oder 12% in Rheinland-Pfalz (von den Wählern her).
Petry wird trotzdem noch lange Einfluss haben, weil sie so zu sagen die "Gemäßigte" zwischen den Meuthen Flügel und dem Höcke Flügel ist. 

Die mächtigste Person in der AfD ist aber immer noch Gauland. Er zieht die Fäden in der Partei wie kein anderer.

Der Goldverkauf konnte auch nur durch eine Lücke im Parteiengesetz umgesetzt werden, die von den Altparteien stammt.


----------



## Threshold (24. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich verstehe weiterhin nicht, wer die AfD und warum wählt, weil mir nicht verständlich ist, warum mündige Bürger die Fratze der AfD nicht durchschauen.



Das sind die, die nur eine Postion sehen und diese gut finden.
War damals mit den Piraten nicht anders. Die haben einen Punkt hervorgehoben und daraufhin wurden sie dafür gewählt, obwohl sie sonst nichts hatten.
Die Piraten hatten halt nicht den Punkt, den die AFD hat, das ist meiner Meinung nach der einzige Unterschied.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (24. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Der Goldverkauf konnte auch nur durch eine Lücke im Parteiengesetz umgesetzt werden, die von den Altparteien stammt.


Es ist juristisch in Ordnung, dass sagte ich ja. Es zeigt aber deutlich, worum es der Partei geht. So etwas zu machen, ist für mich ein absolutes No Go. Wenn das Ziel wäre, Parteienfinanzierungen einzuschränken, und das öffentlich so dargestellt würde, wäre es etwas anderes. So wirkt es auf mich wie die persönliche Bereicherung aus Steuertöpfen, denn nur durch hinreichend Geld in einer Parteikasse können Gehälter bezahlt werden. Das sind für mich Parallelen zur NSDAP, die es ganz ähnlich anging und ihre obersten Mitglieder vor allem reich machte.

Müssen Parteien irgendwo veröffentlichen, wie sie Ämter honorieren? Mich würde schon mal interessieren, was z.B. Frau Petry für eine "Aufwandsentschädigung" bekommt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das sind für mich Parallelen zur NSDAP, die es ganz ähnlich anging und ihre obersten Mirglieder vor allem reich machte.


Die NSDAP wurde von Medienmogul Hugenberg, Großbanken und Großindustriellen unterstützt.
Also war das damals etwas ganz anderes. 


Ich glaube das fällt unter die Nebeneinkünfte. Bin mir aber auch nicht sicher.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. März 2016)

Hier finden sich erste Recherche Ansätze:
Alternative fur Deutschland (AfD) – Lobbypedia

In dem Link finden sich über die Finanzierung hinaus ein paar wirklich lesenswerte Zitate. Gruselig kann ich dazu nur sagen:
_" Konrad Adam  äußerte 2006 Zweifel am Sinn des allgemeinen und gleichen Wahlrechts,  nach dem auch diejenigen wählen dürfen, die nicht vermögend sind:....."
" Auch Roland Vaubel hält wenig vom allgemeinen und freien Wahlrecht. ..."_


----------



## Ruptet (25. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Müssen Parteien irgendwo veröffentlichen, wie sie Ämter honorieren? Mich würde schon mal interessieren, was z.B. Frau Petry für eine "Aufwandsentschädigung" bekommt.



Das würde mich aber bei wirklich allen Parteien interessieren, nicht nur bei der AfD.
Wurde da nicht eh wegen einer Offenlegungspflicht diskutiert ? Habs nicht weiter verfolgt, aber ich glaube da gings auch eher um die Nebenverdienste.

Offenbar Kontakte zu Rechtsradikalen: AfD-Spitze lost Saar-Landesverband auf | tagesschau.de

Sie scheinen es ernst zu meinen


----------



## -Metallica- (25. März 2016)

Noch einmal: Parteien lösen "KEINE" Probleme, sie sind Teil des Problems.

Das ganze System müsste Umgekrempelt werden "WELWEIT". 

Denn eines ist klar, es läuft derzeit und seit vielen jahren falsch - und den Menschen zum nachteil.

Wir müssen Global Denken. 

"WHY" ???

Wir leben nicht allein auf diesem Planeten.


----------



## Seeefe (25. März 2016)

-Metallica- schrieb:


> Noch einmal: Parteien lösen "KEINE" Probleme, sie sind Teil des Problems.
> 
> Das ganze System müsste Umgekrempelt werden "WELWEIT".
> 
> ...



Was wären denn deine Vorstellungen? 

Parteien, sprich Interessensgruppen wird es immer geben.


----------



## -Metallica- (25. März 2016)

Es geht hier nicht um "Meine Vorstellungen" - sondern um den Fakt, das seit zig Jahren alles Schief läuft Weltweit - und dringend etwas in positiver Richtung "Global" geändert werden muss dem Menschen zugute kommend.

Das dürfte doch mehr als logisch nach vollziehbar sein.


----------



## Sparanus (25. März 2016)

Sozialismus


----------



## Seeefe (25. März 2016)

-Metallica- schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um "Meine Vorstellungen" - sondern um den Fakt, das seit zig Jahren alles Schief läuft Weltweit - und dringend etwas in positiver Richtung "Global" geändert werden muss dem Menschen zugute kommend.
> 
> Das dürfte doch mehr als logisch nach vollziehbar sein.



Wenn du sagst, das System muss umgekrempelt werden, dann sage doch wie.


----------



## Woohoo (25. März 2016)

-Metallica- schrieb:


> Es geht hier nicht um "Meine Vorstellungen" - sondern um den Fakt, das seit zig Jahren alles Schief läuft Weltweit - und dringend etwas in positiver Richtung "Global" geändert werden muss dem Menschen zugute kommend.
> 
> Das dürfte doch mehr als logisch nach vollziehbar sein.



Und wer soll der Menschheit die Richtung vorgeben? Irgendein Gott?


----------



## -Metallica- (25. März 2016)

Hatte gehofft, das Du es verstanden hättest.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (25. März 2016)

Naja... sich zu beschweren aber keine bessere Lösungen anzubieten ist vielleicht nicht sonderlich effektiv...
Aber immer nur meckern ist ja das einfachste.


----------



## -Metallica- (25. März 2016)

Einfach einmal Tief Nachdenken:

Jacque Fresco – Geschichte des Wandels [deutsche Untertitel] - YouTube

Es geht ums Prinzip


----------



## Woohoo (25. März 2016)

-Metallica- schrieb:


> Einfach einmal Tief Nachdenken:
> 
> Jacque Fresco – Geschichte des Wandels [deutsche Untertitel] - YouTube
> 
> Es geht ums Prinzip



Wäre da nicht der  Menschen mit all seinen Fehlern am Entscheidungsprozess beteiligt. 
Nebenbei gibt es eben die Menschen die sowas aus tiefster Überzeugung nicht wollen.


----------



## -Metallica- (25. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Nebenbei gibt es eben die Menschen die sowas aus tiefster Überzeugung nicht wollen.



Ja, leider gibt es solche Menschen, die nicht am Wohle der Globalen Menschheit Interessiert sind und nur eigene interessen verfolgen, schade, das diese Leute solch eine Menschenverachtende Geisteshaltung entwickelt haben in ihrem leben.


----------



## Adi1 (25. März 2016)

-Metallica- schrieb:


> Einfach einmal Tief Nachdenken:
> 
> Jacque Fresco – Geschichte des Wandels [deutsche Untertitel] - YouTube
> 
> Es geht ums Prinzip



Richtig, die Sache hat nur einen Haken,
die Ressourcen, welche zur Verfügung stehen, sind auch begrenzt

Wenn man bei der momentanen Weltbevölkerung einen einheitlichen Lebensstandard erreichen wollte,
dann müsste logischerweise der hochentwickelte "Westen" deutliche Abstriche in der Lebensqualität hinnehmen


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> In dem Link finden sich über die Finanzierung hinaus ein paar wirklich lesenswerte Zitate. Gruselig kann ich dazu nur sagen:
> _" Konrad Adam  äußerte 2006 Zweifel am Sinn des allgemeinen und gleichen Wahlrechts,  nach dem auch diejenigen wählen dürfen, die nicht vermögend sind:....."
> " Auch Roland Vaubel hält wenig vom allgemeinen und freien Wahlrecht. ..."_


Beide haben in der AfD nichts zu sagen.
Bei Konrad Adam geschah diese Äußerung noch vor seiner Zeit in der AfD und auch er hat jetzt überhaupt keine Rolle in der AfD mehr. Er hat nicht einmal ein kommunales Mandat.



Ruptet schrieb:


> Offenbar Kontakte zu Rechtsradikalen: AfD-Spitze lost Saar-Landesverband auf | tagesschau.de
> Sie scheinen es ernst zu meinen


Mindestens unternehmen sie etwas dagegen. Konnte man von den Grünen zu ihrer Gründungszeit nicht wirklich behaupten.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn man bei der momentanen Weltbevölkerung einen einheitlichen Lebensstandard erreichen wollte,
> dann müsste logischerweise der hochentwickelte "Westen" deutliche Abstriche in der Lebensqualität hinnehmen


Nach dem Motto "Wenn alle arm sind, ist das auch einheitlicher Lebensstandard" ? 
Aber ich verstehe deinen Beitrag schon.


----------



## xNoVoLiNE (25. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Du meinst also, man kann nichts tun. Müssen wir also eine Terrorwelle nach der anderen über uns ergehen lassen und Angst haben, dass wir vom einkaufen in der Stadt nicht zurückkommen. Vielleicht werden wir auch irgendwann vor islamistischen Anschlägen fliehen und Asyl beantragen.
> 
> Nee, mal im Ernst. Ich bin dafür, dass wir da unten endlich mal Bodentruppen hinschicken und mit dem IS kurzen Prozess machen. Besser unsere Leute sterben ehrenvoll auf dem Schlachtfeld als hinterrücks in einem Terminal, in einem Cafe oder in einer Zeitung.


Was heißt denn "eine Terrorwelle nach der anderen über uns ergehen lassen"?
Der IS hat uns vor vielen Jahren gewarnt, dass es Anschläge geben wird.
Wir haben uns nicht darum gekümmert.
Jetzt, wo die Anschläge passieren, tut man so, als hätte man nichts gewusst.

Beispiel: "An Merkel, an Innenminister und Außenminister: Ihr führt Jihad in unseren Ländern, wir werden den Jihad in eure Länder bringen." -Denis Cuspert
Denis Mamadou Cuspert Interview - YouTube
Darauf folgten z.B.:
-der versuchte Anschlag bei uns in Bonn
-die Anschläge von Paris
-zahlreiche Anschläge im Irak
-die Anschläge in der Türkei

Wir haben Bodentruppen in Syrien. Wir trainieren die kurdischen Einheiten und unterstützen sie mit Munition und Waffen.
German Soldiers Awesome Way To Teach Kurdish Peshmerga How To Fire The Feared German Panzerfaust 3 - YouTube

Die Kurden werden vom Westen mit Luftschlägen unterstützt.
Gekämpft hat nur Amerika gegen den IS. Dort haben sie aber eher die irakischen Einheiten unterstützt:
Helmet Cam Footage Of Joint Kurdish And US Special Force Commando Raid During Hawija Operation Iraq - YouTube

Wie willst du eine Organisation ausschalten, wenn JEDER Mensch zu ihnen gehören kann?
Sogar dein Nachbar könnte dem IS folgen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. März 2016)

Die AfD unterstützt mal wieder verbal Gewalttaten. Kritisiert wird von Frau Petry, dass Herr Gabriel gewaltbereite Straftäter als "Pack" bezeichnete.
Sie schwubelt ein wenig mit Relativierungen und bleibt bei ihrer typischen und verachtswerten Doppelmoral. Ich für mich werde im Hinterkopf
behalten, dass die AfD Gewalttaten gegen Flüchtlinge nicht als besonders erwähnenswert ansieht. Sie war, ist und bleibt eine radikale Partei, die
für mündige Menschen nicht wählbar ist.

Frauke Petry greift Sigmar Gabriel an und rechnet mit 25 Prozent - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die AfD unterstützt mal wieder verbal Gewalttaten.


Und was ist mit der SPD ?
Ralf Stegner: SPD-Vize kundigt "beinharten Kampf" gegen AfD an - N24.de


> Ich für mich werde im Hinterkopf
> behalten, dass die AfD Gewalttaten gegen Flüchtlinge nicht als besonders erwähnenswert ansieht. Sie war, ist und bleibt eine radikale Partei, die
> für mündige Menschen nicht wählbar ist.


Radikale Partei ?  Von welcher Partei reden wir hier ?
Ist ja gut, dass du sie nie wählen wirst aber für alle "mündigen Bürger" zu sprechen, finde ich etwas übertrieben.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (25. März 2016)

Die nächsten Wahlen werden zeigen wohin die Reise geht und wenn die großen Parteien verlorenen Boden zurückgewinnen wollen muss ein Umdenken stattfinden und Merkel vom Nachttopf schupsen


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und was ist mit der SPD .


Dir ist der Unterschied zwischen einem argumentativen "beinhartem" Kampf und offener Gewalt 
mit brennenden Flüchtlingsheimen, Nötigung etc. wirklich nicht klar? Das ist für Dich vergleichbar?

Das kannst Du nicht ernst meinen, tut mir leid. Aber es würde erklären, warum man mit einer großen
Anzahl von AfD-Wählern nicht zu argumentieren braucht, es ist zwecklos. Sie zu irgnorieren ist aber
auch kleine Lösung. Da braut sich was zusammen und ich sehe uns in bestimmten Bereichen vergleichbar
mit dem Ende der zwanziger Jahre. Wohin die Reise diesesmal geht, bleibt offen. 

Was z.B. fehlt sind die Schüleraustausche. Zu meiner Kindheit war es gang und gäbe, dass jeder ein paar
Wochen in anderen Ländern mit anderen Menschen lebte. Das hat gegenseitiges Verständnis extrem
erhöht und ist eine der besten Möglichkeiten gegen Fremdenfeindlichkeit. Aber es sind Entwicklungen,
die Jahrzehnte benötigen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Aber was kann man tun? Muss es bei der Feststellung von de Maiziere bleiben, dass man Terroranschläge nicht ausschließen kann?



Egal was man tut, in einem komplexen System mit millionen von Akteuren wird man nie ausschließen, das irgend etwas geschieht, solange die physischen Vorraussetzungen dafür existieren. Solange es in Europa Waffen und/oder explosive Substanzen gibt, können wir Terroranschläge genauso wenig ausschließen, wie wir Kernschmelzen ausschließen können, solange es AKWs gibt.
Was wir machen können, ist die Wahrscheinlichkeit auf ein vertretbares Maß einzudämmen - und wenn ich die Zahl der Toten durch Feinstaub, durch Tabakkonsum, durch Blitzschlag, durch fehlende Schwimmkenntnisse und durch Terroranschläge so vergleiche, dann läuft das in Deutschland gar nicht so schlecht. Interessant wäre jetzt zu wissen, ob das Belgien mehr Pech hatte oder polizeilich schlechter gearbeitet hat.




Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Nee, mal im Ernst. Ich bin dafür, dass wir da unten endlich mal Bodentruppen hinschicken und mit dem IS kurzen Prozess machen. Besser unsere Leute sterben ehrenvoll auf dem Schlachtfeld als hinterrücks in einem Terminal, in einem Cafe oder in einer Zeitung.



Wenn du das ehren- und sinnvoll findest: Niemand hält dich auf (zumindest solange du nicht aus anderen Gründen vom Verfassungsschutz beobachtet wirst) und es gibt vor Ort sehr viele Gruppen, die Freiwillige im Bodenkampf gegen den IS dankend aufnehmen.

Aber dass die Bundesregierung Geld und Menschenleben investiert, um Deutschland zu einer größeren Zielscheibe zu machen, dem Islamismus weiteren Zulauf zu bescheren und die Stabilität in Vorderasien kein Bisschen zu fördern, darauf werden wir hoffentlich noch sehr lange warten.




aloha84 schrieb:


> Doch man kann schon mehr tun, und in den nächsten Wochen wird sich in die Richtung auch einiges verändern.
> Aus meiner Sicht wäre es zumindest ratsam, einen europaweiten einheitlichen Datenbestand an Terrorverdächtigen zu erstellen, auf den auch *alle* zugreifen können.
> Mit "alle" meine ich die Sicherheitsorgane der entsprechenden Länder, und auch unter den Ländern.
> Was bringt es denn wenn z.B.: der BND einen Terrorverdächtigen ("Verdacht" ist dabei wörtlich zu nehmen, wenn man jemanden verdächtigt --> ist er noch lanege nicht überführt) in München kennt........dieser aber keinen Anschlag in Deutschland plant --> sondern einen Anschlag während seines Holland-Urlaubs.
> Ich denke da im übrigen noch nicht mal von einer 24H-Überwachung, sondern dass wenn er sich in Holland "verdächtig macht", die Kollegen aus Holland nach der einer Personenüberprüfung einfach sehen --> "Ahh ok, der BND verdächtigt Person X ebenfalls.......also aufpassen!".



Die Geheimdienste sind wohl SEHR zurückhaltend, was Austausch ihrer Informationen angeht, weil Aussagen ohne Wissen über die Verlässlichkeit der Quelle kaum brauchbar sind - aber Angaben zur Quelle die heilige Kuh des Geheimdienstes. Und die Polizeien haben nicht einmal eine einheitliche Definiton, was Verdächtige ausmacht.

Was wir eigentlich bräuchten, wäre eine massive Stärkung von Europol, so dass alle internationalen kriminiellen Aktivitäten (also nicht nur Terrorismus, sondern alles von Schmuggel bis Steuerhinterziehung) eiheitlich und korrdiniert verfolgt werden können. Aber wer wird in Zeiten grassierenden Nationalismus schon Macht an EU-Institutionen abgeben? 



> Und um mal ein treffenderes Beispiel inkl. *einer Spekulation meinerseits* reinzubringen:
> Nach dem Paris-Attentat, floh einer der Beteiligten.
> Und der Beteiligte (jetzt erst Gefasste!) kam zufälligerweise in eine Verkehrskontrolle, und kam einfach durch --> weil die entsprechenden Polizisten gar nicht wussten, dass die eigenen Kollegen ihn suchen!
> Jetzt kommt meine Spekulation --> wenn die Polizei ihn bei DIESER Kontrolle festgenommen hätten, KÖNNTE es sein dass es kein Anschlag in Brüssel gegeben hätte!



Hier hast du noch eine zweite Stufe der Informationszurückhaltung: Ein Verkehrspolizist ist die absolut unterste Stufe in der Geheimhaltung. Da könntest du die Informationen ebenso gut in die Zeitung drucken, wenn du sie für jeden kleinen Beamten in ganz Europa leicht abrufbar machst. Genau das will man bei Ermittlungen gegen Terroristen aber möglicherweise nicht, denn da ist ein Informationsvorsprung gegenüber den Verfolgten Gold wert. (Bezug zum Fall auch von mir reine Spekulation, weiß nicht auf welchem Niveau da ermittelt wurde)




Threshold schrieb:


> Ich weiß nicht, welche rechtliche Grundlage die USA dafür geschaffen haben.
> Denn irgendeine müssen sie geschaffen haben.



Haben sie nicht. Die Drohnen-Luftschläge werden wohl mehrheitlich auf Anweisung der CIA geflogen, afaik hat die auch die Kontrolle über den finalen Waffenseinsatz (Drohnenmissionen sind in Phasen mit verschiedenem Personal eingeteilt. Derjenige, der stundenlang geflogen und das Ziel gefunden hat, kann tausende Kilometer von dem entfernt sitzen, der den eigentlichen Angriff übernimmt). Und Geheimdienste, die im Ausland morden, waren schon immer ein ganz eigenes Rechtskonstrukt, für dass es so in der Regel keine passenden Gesetze, sondern nur Ausnahmen gibt.
Das Gleiche gilt umgekehrt bekanntermaßen auch für die Ziele alias unlawful combatants und allen, die leider in der Nähe dieser -oder auch nur in der Nähe von deren Handys- befinden.

Meines Wissens nach gibt es nicht einmal eine Regelung für das Eindringen in fremden Luftraum überhaupt. Ein paar Absprachen, die Gewissheit dass niemand sich mit der USA im Kampf gegen den Terror anlegen wird und die vertretbare Verlust einer Drohne im Zweifelsfall reichen aus.



> Deutschland müsste also auch eine rechtliche Grundlage dafür schaffen, Menschen zu töten, die unter Verdacht stehen könnten.
> Ich denke aber, dass so ein Gesetz, wenn es dann tatsächlich kommen sollte, vom Verfassungsgericht wieder gekippt wird und der europäische Gerichtshof wird sicher auch was dagegen haben.



Deutschland praktiziert Rechtsstaatlichkeit, ein Verbot der Todesstrafe und dass der Sippenhaft sowieso. Eher schafft man das Verfassungsgericht ganz ab, als das es ein Gesetz gibt, dass die Sprengung eines Autos erlaubt weil ein Verdächtiger darin sitzt.




Threshold schrieb:


> Sofern ich mit mich richtig erinnere, musste die Bundeswehr Leute aus den Awacs Flugzeugen aussteigen, als die Amerikaner den Irak angegriffen haben.
> Ob die heute drin hocken, wenn sie die Aufklärung für die Drohnen machen, weiß ich nicht. Keine Ahnung.



AWACS machen keine Bodenaufklärung und meines Wissens nach die USA dafür auch sonst keine Kooperation. Die Drohneneinsätze sind 100% made in America.




Bärenmarke schrieb:


> Ist mir jetzt vor allem in dem Thread auch schon mehrfach aufgefallen, dass du bewusst Falschaussagen verbreitest und dazu keine Quelle lieferst.



Erstes ist schon einmal eine vollkommen falsche Unterstellung und falls ich irgendwo auf eine Aufforderung deinerseits, Quellen nachzuliefern, nicht reagiert habe, so bitte ich um einen kurzen Hinweis. Bei zum Teil 500 neuen Posts seit dem letzten Login lese ich insbesondere Seiten mit hohem Offtopic-Anteil nur quer. Ich kann nicht ausschließen, dass ich da auch mal eine Nachfrage überlesen habe, aber weder verbreite ich bewusste Falschaussagen (umgekehrt bin ich froh, wenn ich auf Fehler in meinem Wissensstand hingewiesen werde), noch Thesen, die ich nicht argumentativ untermauern könnte.
Oft genug gibt es aber keine Reaktion, wenn man die Behauptungen mancher "Diskussion"spartner zerlegt und die Fehler darin aufzeigt, auch wenn diese erstaunlicherweise andere Teile aus genau dem gleichen Post zitieren und somit garantiert nichts überlesen haben...




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das ist ja interessant. Immerhin wird auf Rechtsextremismus in der AfD reagiert.
> Dass es aber soweit kommen konnte, sehe ich eher als Armutszeugnis. Warum
> wurde nicht eher reagiert und warum werden Rechtsextreme so lange geduldet?
> Saarland: AfD löst Landesverband nach Extremismus-Vorwurf auf - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Hmm. Was sagt die "das darf man ja so in Deutschland nicht sagen, aber es muss gesagt werden"-Fraktion zu dieser Unterdrückung? Normalerweise wettert ja die AfD gegen Lügenpresse und Gutmenschen-Diktatur und jetzt wird auf einmal Rechten die Plattform entzogen?




Seeefe schrieb:


> Wenn du sagst, das System muss umgekrempelt werden, dann sage doch wie.



Hab ich schon bei seinem letzten Offtopic-Einwurf dieser Art gefragt, aber offensichtlich will er öffentlich nicht darüber diskutieren, sondern nur mit Polemik stören und was ich als PM erhalten habe, hat auch hinten und vorne nicht zusammengepasst.
Aber in gewisser Weise passt das ja in einen Thread über Populisten, die gegen "das System" sind


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. März 2016)

*ruyven_macaran* 

Ich meine eine schlagkräftige modernen Armee und keine Zivilisten mit "Militärausbildung" vom Crashkurs. Pappkameraden, die kaum etwas erreichen, haben wir dort unten genug.


----------



## Two-Face (25. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> *ruyven_macaran*
> 
> Ich meine eine schlagkräftige modernen Armee und keine Zivilisten mit "Militärausbildung" vom Crashkurs. Pappkameraden, die kaum etwas erreichen, haben wir dort unten genug.


Um den IS aufzuhalten braucht es weit mehr Soldaten als Deutschland derzeit hat und die Kämpfer da unten, die ihre Heimat mit dem Leben verteidigen als "Pappkameraden" zu bezeichnen...äh.
*räusper*
Soll ich dazu jetzt ernsthaft was sagen?


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. März 2016)

Ist doch die Wahrheit. Mit der aktuellen Kampfstärke wird man den IS  vielleicht in fünf Jahren besiegt haben. Mit einer schlagkräftigen Armee  dagegen, von mir aus bestehend aus einer Allianz europäischer  Streitkräfte, vielleicht innerhalb von fünf Wochen. Ich versteh halt nicht, warum wir uns damit so viel Zeit lassen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Dir ist der Unterschied zwischen einem argumentativen "beinhartem" Kampf und offener Gewalt
> mit brennenden Flüchtlingsheimen, Nötigung etc. wirklich nicht klar? Das ist für Dich vergleichbar?


Es gibt ständig Übergriffe auf AfD-Mitglieder und Unterstützer. Da werden einige Opfer von Morddrohungen und vielen wird das Haus beschmiert oder sogar das Auto abgefackelt...
Die AfD hat sich oft genug von rechtsradikalen Spinnern distanziert. Hat sich die SPD von der Antifa distanziert ?



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ist doch die Wahrheit. Mit der aktuellen Kampfstärke wird man den IS  vielleicht in fünf Jahren besiegt haben. Mit einer schlagkräftigen Armee  dagegen, von mir aus bestehend aus einer Allianz europäischer  Streitkräfte, vielleicht innerhalb von fünf Wochen. Ich versteh halt nicht, warum wir uns damit so viel Zeit lassen.


Weil, es da enorme Verluste geben würde.
Große Armeen haben oft Probleme gegen Partisanenarmeen. Das hat man bei der Wehrmacht im 2. Weltkrieg gesehen und auch bei den Amerikanern in Vietnam.


----------



## Two-Face (25. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ist doch die Wahrheit. Mit der aktuellen Kampfstärke wird man den IS  vielleicht in fünf Jahren besiegt haben. Mit einer schlagkräftigen Armee  dagegen, von mir aus bestehend aus einer Allianz europäischer  Streitkräfte, vielleicht innerhalb von fünf Wochen. Ich versteh halt nicht, warum wir uns damit so viel Zeit lassen.


Europäische Streitkräfte?
Bis Großbritannien würde ich dort keine einzige Armee runterschicken.
Der IS ist die Folge von dem was die Amis und Russen über Jahrzehnte verbockt haben, erstere zuletzt durch den Irakkrieg.
Wieso sollte Europa das jetzt ausbaden?
Etwa als "Benchmark" für unsere militärische Stärke, oder was?


----------



## Woohoo (25. März 2016)

Europa bekommt aufgrund seiner Lage die Nachteile zu spüren. Dann sollte man irgendwie Druck ausüben damit die Lage in den Krisengebieten verbessert wird. Oder die USA und co bitten "ihre" Flüchtlinge aufzunehmen. 

Weil die US Politik aber auch zu großen Teil auch unsere Politik ist und Europa zu schwach ist wird man die Nachteile weiter hinnehmen und darauf hoffen müssen, dass die Großen die Sachen bald in den Griff bekommen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. März 2016)

Wir sind groß. Aber unsere pazifistischen Ideale sind wohl größer. Verständlich nach zwei Weltkriegen, aber ich bezweifle, dass es klug ist, den IS weiterhin nur halbherzig zu bekämpfen. 

*Two-Face*

So wie ich das sehe, gehören wir doch bereits zu denjenigen, die das  ausbaden. Mit Millionen IS-Flüchtlingen und dem Terror in unseren  Städten. Ich meine, es ist mittlerweile auch zu unserer Angelegenheit  geworden.


----------



## -Metallica- (25. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hab ich schon bei seinem letzten Offtopic-Einwurf dieser Art gefragt, aber offensichtlich will er öffentlich nicht darüber diskutieren, sondern nur mit Polemik stören und was ich als PM erhalten habe, hat auch hinten und vorne nicht zusammengepasst.
> Aber in gewisser Weise passt das ja in einen Thread über Populisten, die gegen "das System" sind



Da Du noch nicht einmal in der lage gewesen bist, dich über diese Thematik zu "Belesen" wie in der PM von mir bereits erwähnt wurde, sondern Du nun hergehst und diese Tatsache verschweigst bzw. eine falsche behauptung aufstellst, spricht Bände.

Sorry, aber dafür setze ich dich auf Igno.


----------



## Two-Face (25. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Wir sind groß. Aber unsere pazifistischen Ideale sind wohl größer. Verständlich nach zwei Weltkriegen, aber ich bezweifle, dass es klug ist, den IS weiterhin nur halbherzig zu bekämpfen.
> 
> *Two-Face*
> 
> So wie ich das sehe, gehören wir doch bereits zu denjenigen, die das  ausbaden. Mit Millionen IS-Flüchtlingen und dem Terror in unseren  Städten. Ich meine, es ist mittlerweile auch zu unserer Angelegenheit  geworden.


Eben. 
Sollen wir das jetzt noch ausweiten, indem wir einen teuren und so oder so verlustreichen Militäreinsatz auf die Wege leiten?
Da wäre es sinnvoller die Bundeswehr zur Entlastung der hiesigen Hilfskräfte vor Ort einzusetzen.


----------



## Woohoo (25. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> So wie ich das sehe, gehören wir doch bereits zu denjenigen, die das  ausbaden. Mit Millionen IS-Flüchtlingen und dem Terror in unseren  Städten. Ich meine, es ist mittlerweile auch zu unserer Angelegenheit  geworden.



Wirkt Europa, durch ein gutes Sozialsystem und zeitgleich wenig perspektive für höchstausgebilete Menschen, als eine Art Filter? (z.B. aufgrund der schwierigkeit Abschlüsse anzuerkennen etc.) Höchstausgebildete werden weiterreisen während die anderen bleiben?
Oder hat sich da was geändert?


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Eben.
> Sollen wir das jetzt noch ausweiten, indem wir einen teuren und so oder so verlustreichen Militäreinsatz auf die Wege leiten?



Andererseits ist der IS aufgrund von zu wenig Opferbereitsschaft erst stark geworden. 


*Woohoo* 

Könntest du das präzisieren? Versteh grade nicht, was du meinst.


----------



## Woohoo (25. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> *Woohoo*
> Könntest du das präzisieren? Versteh grade nicht, was du meinst.



Kann es sein, dass man aufgrund von ungenügender Anerkennung von Abschlüssen o. ä. eine negative Selektion begünstigt. Sodass es für gut ausgebildete Personen, nach erfolgreichem Asylantrag, besser ist ein anderes Land (vielleicht die USA) aufzusuchen.


----------



## Ruptet (25. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Andererseits ist der IS aufgrund von zu wenig Opferbereitsschaft erst stark geworden.
> 
> 
> *Woohoo*
> ...



Opferbereitschaft ist das richtige Stichwort - aber nicht in dem Sinne, dass wir unsere Soldaten in den Tod schicken, sondern das der Tod vieler unschuldiger unausweichlich ist dort.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (25. März 2016)

Meine Progonosen treten schneller ein, als gedacht: 
_"*...Im Vorstand der AfD gilt Parteichefin Frauke Petry als zunehmend isoliert. ..."*_
Frauke Petry arbeitet nicht mehr mit Vorstands-Pressesprecher zusammen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Vielleicht bekommt die AfD die Kurve und distanziert sich vollumfänglich von rechtsextremistischen Tendenzen. 
Frau Storch war der Anfang, dann traf es den Saar-Landesverband, jetzt Frau Petry. Mal sehen, wie es weiter geht.


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Kann es sein, dass man aufgrund von ungenügender Anerkennung von Abschlüssen o. ä. eine negative Selektion begünstigt. Sodass es für gut ausgebildete Personen, nach erfolgreichem Asylantrag, besser ist ein anderes Land (vielleicht die USA) aufzusuchen.



Achso. Ich nehme an, dem Thema könnte man einen ganzen Thread widmen. Einerseits haben wir relative hohe Standards, was gut ist. Andererseits könnte es natürlich sein, dass wir die besserqualifizierten Asylsuchenden mit unseren Ansprüchen vergraulen. Was, wenn es so ist, aber auch nicht unbedingt schlecht ist angesichts der überwältigenden Flüchtlingszahl. Man könnte aber Programme entwickeln, um qualifizierte Flüchtlinge weiter zu qualifizieren, bis das gewünschte Niveau erreicht ist (Nachschulung oder so).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (25. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Ist doch die Wahrheit. Mit der aktuellen Kampfstärke wird man den IS  vielleicht in fünf Jahren besiegt haben. Mit einer schlagkräftigen Armee  dagegen, von mir aus bestehend aus einer Allianz europäischer  Streitkräfte, vielleicht innerhalb von fünf Wochen. Ich versteh halt nicht, warum wir uns damit so viel Zeit lassen.



Wie können deiner Meinung nach Taktiken, die gegen die Taliban auch nach 15 Jahren nicht geholfen haben, den IS binnen 5 Wochen vernichten?

Die fünf Jahres Schätzung halte ich für genauso optimistisch, bislang ist es fast gar nicht gelungen, Gebiete zurückzuerobern.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekommt die AfD die Kurve und distanziert sich vollumfänglich von rechtsextremistischen Tendenzen.


Wenn die AfD sich weiterhin von den Rechtsextremen abgrenzt, wird sie zumindest im Osten zur Volkspartei.


----------



## Oberst Klink (25. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Meine Progonosen treten schneller ein, als gedacht:
> _"*...Im Vorstand der AfD gilt Parteichefin Frauke Petry als zunehmend isoliert. ..."*_
> Frauke Petry arbeitet nicht mehr mit Vorstands-Pressesprecher zusammen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
> 
> ...



Freu dich mal nicht zu früh mit deinen lächerlichen Prognosen. Wenn du hoffst dass sich die AfD selbst zerfleischt, bist du auf dem Holzweg. Querelen gibt es in jeder Partei, wir brauchen ja nur mal zur CDU zu schauen oder zur SPD. Auch bei den Grünen und der FDP gab es das schon häufiger und auch in der CSU sägen schon einige an Seehofers Stuhl.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die fünf Jahres Schätzung halte ich für genauso optimistisch, bislang  ist es fast gar nicht gelungen, Gebiete zurückzuerobern.



Quelle?`


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. März 2016)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Freu dich mal nicht zu früh mit deinen lächerlichen Prognosen. Wenn du hoffst dass sich die AfD selbst zerfleischt, bist du auf dem Holzweg. Querelen gibt es in jeder Partei, wir brauchen ja nur mal zur CDU zu schauen oder zur SPD. Auch bei den Grünen und der FDP gab es das schon häufiger und auch in der CSU sägen schon einige an Seehofers Stuhl.
> `


Von der letzten "Selbstzerfleischung" hat die AfD rückblickend sogar profitiert.
Nun vertritt sie ein sozialeres Programm als unter Lucke und kann somit auch von breiteren Bevölkerungsschichten gewählt werden. Man könnte schon fast sagen, dass sie in den neuen Bundesländern bereits eine Volkspartei ist.


----------



## Bester_Nick (25. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wie können deiner Meinung nach Taktiken,  die gegen die Taliban auch nach 15 Jahren nicht geholfen haben, den IS  binnen 5 Wochen vernichten?



Na ja, das weiß ich auch  nicht genau. Der Irakkrieg  dauerte von März bis Mai, also  nur ein paar Wochen. Ich wüsste nicht, warum es beim IS länger dauern  sollte, wenn europäische Streitkräfte sich der Sache annehmen würden.  Natürlich, und das ist wohl dein Punkt, werden danach wieder teilweise  bürgerkriegsähnliche Zustände herrschen und der Kampf gegen  Guerilla-Kämpfer beginnen. Da kann ich nur hoffen, dass unsere Leute aus  der Vergangenheit gelernt haben und heute besser mit solchen  Gegebenheiten umgehen können. Einsichten in Fehler hat man ja auf politischer Ebene des  Öfteren öffentlich bekundet. Unsere Streitkräfte müssten dann die  ehemaligen IS-Gebiete so lange besetzen, bis die einheimischen und  rechtmäßigen Armeen die Lage selbstständig unter Kontrolle haben. Es  wäre ein Reboot, eine zweite Chance, diesmal alles richtig zu machen.  Manche Leute meinen, das ist nicht möglich. Sie sagen, dass es schief  geht, immer wenn der Westen militärisch interveniert. Aber ich bin da  weniger pessimistisch, denn ich glaube, diesmal würde so ein  Militäreinsatz von der großen Mehrheit der Menschen dort unten als Hilfe  und freundlichen Akt angesehen werden und nicht als Invasion und  feindliche Besatzung. 

Die Regionen dort unten wird man lange  Zeit nicht vollständig befrieden können, da braucht man sich nichts vorzumachen. Aber, so glaube ich, man wird  zügig Verhältnisse schaffen können, die den IS-Terror, die Propaganda  und den Zulauf erheblich eindämmen. 



> Die fünf Jahres Schätzung halte ich für genauso optimistisch,  bislang ist es fast gar nicht gelungen, Gebiete zurückzuerobern.



Das ist auch schwer möglich, solange Bodentruppen unterpräsent sind.


----------



## CranberryPie (25. März 2016)

Hier will jemand die AfD unbedingt zur Volkspartei machen;
Heiko Maas will zwingende lebenslange Haft für Mord abschaffen - SPIEGEL ONLINE
[...]Der Gesetzentwurf, den Bundesjustizminister Maas vorlegen will, sieht vor, dass Haftstrafen für Morde auf bis zu fünf Jahre gesenkt werden können - wenn der Täter durch eine "schwere Beleidigung" oder "Misshandlung (...) zum Zorn gereizt" wurde oder von einer "vergleichbar heftigen Gemütsbewegung" betroffen war. [...]
Das heißt, wenn du Erre verletzt hast und Messer gemacht wirst ist dein Kulturbereicherer nach 2 1/2 Jahren wieder auf freiem Fuß. 
Alternativ lässt sich das natürlich auch auf die Brüssler/Pariser Konfliktbürger anwenden. Waren ganz klar vom Westen provoziert und von einer heftigen Gemütsbewegung betroffen und sind nach 2,5 Jahren wieder draußen. 

Danke SPD, ihr seid die Besten!


----------



## Nightslaver (25. März 2016)

CranberryPie schrieb:


> Hier will jemand die AfD unbedingt zur Volkspartei machen;
> Heiko Maas will zwingende lebenslange Haft für Mord abschaffen - SPIEGEL ONLINE....




Sehe es schon kommen:



> um "sich oder einen ihm nahestehenden Menschen aus einer ausweglos erscheinenden Konfliktlage" zu befreien,



Entscheidung ist durch, man soll abgeschoben werden, Beamte kommen um einen abzuholen, der Abgeschobene wehrt sich, Situation "eskaliert" er greift zum Küchenmesser und sticht den Beamten nieder, der stirbt.

Bei Gericht kommt man dann auf 5 Jahre Haft weil es sich ja um eine ausweglos erscheinende Situation gehandelt hat (Abschiebung). 
Sorry, aber was der Maas da vorschlägt ist völliger Mist, der in diversen Fällen dazu führen wird das Täter für einen Mord nur noch wenige Jahre hinter schwedische Gardinen wandern...

Zum Beispiel auch so ein Fall, zwei streiten sich und einer trifft zufällig eine Beleidigung die den anderen absolut ausrasten lässt, Sache eskaliert und der eine bringt den anderen um.



> durch eine "schwere Beleidigung" oder "Misshandlung (...) zum Zorn gereizt" wurde oder



5 Jahre vor Gericht. Sorry, aber wer wegen einer Beleidigung jemanden umbringt, egal wie schwer die war hat nichts anderes verdient als eine lange lange Freiheitsstrafe.
Aber anscheinend ist der gute Herr Maas ja der Ansicht das Selbstkontrolle etwas ist was nicht notwendig ist und man daher auf sowas Rücksicht nehmen sollte... 

Aber wer weiß, vieleicht kommt er uns ja demnäst noch mit dem Gesetzesentwurf dafür das Steuerbetrüger, egal wie hoch, künftig nicht mehr im Gefängnis landen, wen sie nachweisen können das sie sich durch das zahlen dieser Steuern in ihrer Existenz bedroht gesehen haben.


----------



## Woohoo (25. März 2016)

Dieser Gesetzesvorschlag reizt mein Gemüt. 

Mehr Ausredemöglichkeiten für "Was guckst du Verbrechen".


----------



## Rolk (25. März 2016)

CranberryPie schrieb:


> Hier will jemand die AfD unbedingt zur Volkspartei machen;
> Heiko Maas will zwingende lebenslange Haft für Mord abschaffen - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Das liest sich wie gemacht für "religiös motivierte" Morde.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (25. März 2016)

Wenn er so weiter macht ist die SPD schnell bei 18% als die AfD. 

EDIT:
Kritik aus AfD: Frauke Petry droht an sich selbst zu scheitern - Inland - FAZ
Wenn Gauland übernimmt wird das ein weiterer Schritt in Richtung dauerhafter Etablierung.


----------



## Iconoclast (26. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vielleicht bekommt die AfD die Kurve und distanziert sich vollumfänglich von rechtsextremistischen Tendenzen.



Tut sie doch schon von Anfang an? Rechtsextremistisch bzw. verfassungsfeindlich ist und war da nie irgendwas. Sonst hätte der Verfassungsschutz nicht abgewunken und gesagt, dass von der AfD keinerlei Gefahr ausgeht.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. März 2016)

Eine Frau Petry, die sich hinstellt und Brandstifter, Nötiger und Angst verbreitende Menschen nicht als Pack ansieht, sondern als Teil der Demokratie 
ist so weit weg von der Mitte, dass man rechtsextreme Tendenzen eindeutig attestieren kann. Aber mit Frau Petry und den anderen Rechtsaußen
hat es sich vielleich bald erledigt. Warten wir ab, was von der AfD übrig bleibt. Meiner Meinung nach wird sie sich zur neuen FDP ohne Liberalismus
entwickeln und als Partei der Bestverdienenden ihre Nische rechts der CSU suchen.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die AfD hat sich oft genug von  rechtsradikalen Spinnern distanziert. Hat sich die SPD von der Antifa  distanziert ?


Und auch noch einmal für Dich. Frau Petry heißt mit Ihrer Kritik die Taten der Brandstifter, Nötiger und Angst verbreitende Menschen indirekt als
gut an, weil sie es als Teil demokratischer Prozesse sieht. Sie irrt damit aber gewaltig, weil Straftaten niemals zu legitimieren sind. Das Pack, was sich
so weit von unserem BGB entfernt hat, benötigt Integrationskurse, aber keine Fürsprache durch eine Parteivorsitzende. Das ist ungehauerlich!

Hast Du von irgendeiner Partei jemals gehört, dass Anschläge der Autonomen ein wichtiger Teil unserer Demokratie sind? Nicht anderes hat Frau
Petry mit ihren Angriffen gegen Herrn Gabriel gemacht. Das kann Sie auf  Pegida-Veranstaltungen sagen, innerhalb einer demokratischen Partei
ist das ein NoGo. Passt aber zu ihren Aussagen, Flüchtlinge zu erschießen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (26. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Eine Frau Petry, die sich hinstellt und Brandstifter, Nötiger und Angst verbreitende Menschen nicht als Pack ansieht, sondern als Teil der Demokratie
> ist so weit weg von der Mitte, dass man rechtsextreme Tendenzen eindeutig attestieren kann. Aber mit Frau Petry und den anderen Rechtsaußen
> hat es sich vielleich bald erledigt. Warten wir ab, was von der AfD übrig bleibt. Meiner Meinung nach wird sie sich zur neuen FDP ohne Liberalismus
> entwickeln und als Partei der Bestverdienenden ihre Nische rechts der CSU suchen.


Jeder mündige Bürger in Deutschland ist Wahlberechtigt sobald er das passende Alter erreicht hat und ist damit ein Teil der Demokratie. Auch das ist ein Teil der Demokratie. Ansonsten sind die ganzen Antifanten auch kein Teil der Demokratie.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. März 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> .... Ansonsten sind die ganzen Antifanten auch kein Teil der Demokratie.


Der gewaltbereite Teil ist Pack und keinesfalls wichtigter Teil eines demokratischen Prozesses.


----------



## DarkScorpion (26. März 2016)

Trotzdem sind sie ein Teil der Demokratie. Und das hast du in dem von mir zitierten Teil abgesprochen. 

Und es gibt einen Unterschied zwischen Teil eines Demokratischen Prozess und Teil der Demokratie.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (26. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Hast Du von irgendeiner Partei jemals gehört, dass Anschläge der Autonomen ein wichtiger Teil unserer Demokratie sind? Nicht anderes hat Frau
> Petry mit ihren Angriffen gegen Herrn Gabriel gemacht. Das kann Sie auf  Pegida-Veranstaltungen sagen, innerhalb einer demokratischen Partei
> ist das ein NoGo. Passt aber zu ihren Aussagen, Flüchtlinge zu erschießen.


Achso indirekt...
Dann hat Frau Schweswig auch den Linksextremismus gefördert indem sie ihn als "aufgebauschtes Problem" bezeichnet hat...


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. März 2016)

Dir fehlen scheinbar wichtige Kenntnisse der deutschen Sprache. Ein Problem Problem zu nehmen, bedeutet, dass es ein Problem ist. Ob nun ein großes oder ein aufgebauschtes, ändert nichts daran, dass es ein Problem ist, welches gelöst werden sollte. Aber man muss Prioritäten richtig setzen und löst normalerweise zuerst die größten und dann kleinere Probleme. Den Fokus auf größere Probleme zu lenken ist sinnvoll. Wenn man aber unerträgliche Zustände und Gewalttaten billigend in Kauf nimmt und als Teil der Demokratie ansieht, bedeutet das nichts anderes, als dass man nichts dagegen unternehmen will. 

Und genau das werfe ich Frau Petry vor. Das ermutigt die Straftäter, weitere Straftaten zu begehen. Ich nenne so etwas verbale Brandstifter. Das passt aber nach anderen Aussagen ins Bild einiger AfD-Politiker.


----------



## Gripschi (26. März 2016)

Aber wenn ein Politiker Sachsen als Pack abstempeln tut ist das in Ordnung?

Andere Parteien sagen auch nicht Gewalt gegen die AfD ist verwerflich. Das wird schlicht ignoriert. Nein ist ja ein aufgepauchtes Problem.

Mit den kleinen Problemen, ja es kann sinnvoll sein erstmal die zu lösen und dann die Großen. Insofern für mich nicht unbedingt schlimm.

Merkel und Co. ermutigen auch zu Straftaten. Den durch diese Politik werden viele in die Rechte Ecke gedrängt.

Irwan sehen die: Ja da kommt nichts. Meine Sorgen sind unwichtig. Die Asylanten sind wichtiger und haben Narrenfreiheit.
Wenn die Kinder belästigen kommt: Die haben sie belästigt oder provoziert, geht doch wo anders lang...

Was denkst du kommt dann irwan? Die Leute sehen keine Möglichkeiten mehr und setzen sich zur Wehr.

Und das übersiehst du und andere gerne Userin.


Edit: Ich heiße keine Gewalt gut! Ich denke lediglich so wird es passieren können. Nicht das man das Falsch versteht ....


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. März 2016)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Aber wenn ein Politiker Sachsen als Pack abstempeln tut ist das in Ordnung?.


Was soll diese Polemik? Niemand hat etwas gegen Sachsen im Allgemeinen gesagt. Es ging immer explizit gegen STRAFTÄTER,
also Menschen die Aktionen jenseits der Gesetze gemacht haben. Um dieses Pack ging es, um Brandstifter, Nötiger und 
Angst verbreitende, um Volksverhetzter und Galgen zeigende.

Und Du meinst, wenn man diese Strafttäter gewähren lässt, wird es im Land friedlicher? Wenn wir die Flüchtlinge
integrieren wollen, dann klappt das nicht damit, dass wir ihnen die Häuser anzünden. Das ist doch wohl nicht so
schwer zu verstehen.


----------



## DarkScorpion (26. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was soll diese Polemik? Niemand hat etwas gegen Sachsen im Allgemeinen gesagt. Es ging immer explizit gegen STRAFTÄTER,
> also Menschen die Aktionen jenseits der Gesetze gemacht haben. Um dieses Pack ging es, um Brandstifter, Nötiger und
> Angst verbreitende, um Volksverhetzter und Galgen zeigende.


Du behauptest doch immer, dass alle die AfD wählen oder bei PEGIDA mit spazieren alles rechtsradikale sind.  

Du bist doch diejenige die ständig verallgemeinert. Aber das habe ich dir schon x-mal gesagt. Hör selber damit auf.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. März 2016)

Rechtsradikal und Straftäter ist aber ein Unterschied. Wer sich unter ein Banner von Rechtsradikalen stellt, vertritt dieses Banner. Was ist man dann? Genau, ein Rechtsradikaler. Das erlaubt unsere Demokratie. Wir haben Meinungsfreiheit. Was man aber nicht darf ist es, STRAFTATEN zu begehen. Und genau da beginnt die Grenze zum PACK. Übrigens habe ich mit keinem Wort gesagt, dass alle AfD Wähler Rechtsradikale sind. Das ist eine böse Unterstellung. Es bezog sich auf Pegiga-Demonstraten, die genau dann eine Demonstration verlassen sollten, wenn Rechtsradikale Reden halten oder ihre Sprüche zeigen. Bleibt man bei der Demonstration, vertritt man diese Ziele. So einfach ist das. Man darf auch gehen. Wenn ich z.B. auf Demonstrationen bin, auf denen Steine geschmissen werden, gehe ich sofort weg von dem Pack un distanziere mich von jeder Art Gewalt.


----------



## Gripschi (26. März 2016)

Ich würde ja gerne Wissen was sie vom "Rest" meines Posts hält.

Ja das war Polemik, genau die die gerne von den "Guten" genutzt wird.

Es ist nunmal so: Alles unbequeme wird als Rechts abgestempelt, dann wundern das diese Leute Ärger machen? 

Das ist schon sehr Ironisch. Nein verblendet oder gar anmaßend aus meiner Sicht.


Seien wir doch ehrlich: Die Regierung ist doch an keinen Diskus interessiert über diese Krise, weil ja etwas anderes bei rauskäme als gewollt.

Und Ich denke durchaus das es noch ein bitterböses Erwachen gibt. Dann ist das bisherige Harmlos.

Alles nur wegen Polemik und Ignoranz.


----------



## Ich 15 (26. März 2016)

Die AfD ist nicht Rechtsradikal und die große Mehrheit deren Wähler auch nicht.


interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und genau da beginnt die  Grenze zum PACK. Übrigens habe ich mit keinem Wort gesagt, dass alle AfD  Wähler Rechtsradikale sind. Das ist eine böse Unterstellung. Es bezog  sich auf Pegiga-Demonstraten, die genau dann eine Demonstration  verlassen sollten, wenn Rechtsradikale Reden halten oder ihre Sprüche  zeigen. Bleibt man bei der Demonstration, vertritt man diese Ziele. So  einfach ist das. Man darf auch gehen. Wenn ich z.B. auf Demonstrationen  bin, auf denen Steine geschmissen werden, gehe ich sofort weg von dem  Pack un distanziere mich von jeder Art Gewalt.



Auch die Mehrheit der Pegida Mitläufer ist nicht Rechtsextrem (Bin auch kein Fan von Pegida)


----------



## DarkScorpion (26. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Rechtsradikal und Straftäter ist aber ein Unterschied. Wer sich unter ein Banner von Rechtsradikalen stellt, vertritt dieses Banner. Was ist man dann? Genau, ein Rechtsradikaler. Das erlaubt unsere Demokratie. Wir haben Meinungsfreiheit. Was man aber nicht darf ist es, STRAFTATEN zu begehen. Und genau da beginnt die Grenze zum PACK. Übrigens habe ich mit keinem Wort gesagt, dass alle AfD Wähler Rechtsradikale sind. Das ist eine böse Unterstellung. Es bezog sich auf Pegiga-Demonstraten, die genau dann eine Demonstration verlassen sollten, wenn Rechtsradikale Reden halten oder ihre Sprüche zeigen. Bleibt man bei der Demonstration, vertritt man diese Ziele. So einfach ist das. Man darf auch gehen. Wenn ich z.B. auf Demonstrationen bin, auf denen Steine geschmissen werden, gehe ich sofort weg von dem Pack un distanziere mich von jeder Art Gewalt.


Und ich bleibe bei solchen Demos immer da, um nicht den Chaoten das Feld zu überlassen. Bin ich deswegen auch Pack? Nur weil ich mich nicht von ein paar Idioten einschüchtern lasse. Wenn du dich einschüchtern lässt und schnell das weite suchst ist das dein Problem. Zu deiner Verallgemeinerungen: leider habe ich jetzt keine Zeit dir deine Aussagen heraus zu suchen. Aber selbst wenn du die AfD nicht alle als rechtsradikale abstempelst so tust du es doch bei Pegida. Und auch das ist falsch


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (26. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Rechtsradikal und Straftäter ist aber ein Unterschied. Wer sich unter ein Banner von Rechtsradikalen stellt, vertritt dieses Banner. Was ist man dann? Genau, ein Rechtsradikaler.


Claudia Roth stand bei einer Gegendemo auch hinter einen deutschlandfeindlichen Banner. Ist sie jetzt auch eine Linksextremistin ?
Außerdem dachte ich bisher immer, dass man den Extremisten nicht das Ruder überlassen sollte.  Hat sich diese verbreitete Meinung nun geändert ?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. März 2016)

Gripschi schrieb:


> Ich würde ja gerne Wissen was sie vom "Rest" meines Posts hält..


Gerne...



> Aber wenn ein Politiker Sachsen als Pack abstempeln tut ist das in Ordnung?..


Darauf antwortete ich schon



> Andere Parteien sagen auch nicht Gewalt gegen die AfD ist verwerflich. Das wird schlicht ignoriert. Nein ist ja ein aufgepauchtes Problem..


Das ist so nicht stimmig, es wird polizeilich gegen jede Anzeige vorgegangen. Und jede dieser Taten wird politisch angekreidet.
Trotzdem bemerken inzwischen immer mehr Bürger, Politiker, Staatsanwälte und Polizisten, dass am rechten Rand jahrelang
zu wenig bis gar nicht gemacht wurde, weshalb sich Terroristen vom Schlage einer NSU über Jahre unerkannt ausleben
konnten. Genau dagegen wird jetzt endlich mehr vorgegangen.



> Mit den kleinen Problemen, ja es kann sinnvoll sein erstmal die zu lösen und dann die Großen. Insofern für mich nicht unbedingt schlimm.


Es ist immer eine Frage von Aufwand zu Nutzen. Ob man z.B. tausende von Polizisten gegen Konsumenten von Marihuana
einsetzen sollte, oder ob diese besser gegen schwere Wirtschaftskriminalität genutzt werden sollten, muss im Einzelfall
entschieden werden. Ein Fall wie der von Herrn Hoeness hat eine ähnliche Schadenshöhe wie 500.000 kleine Diebstähle.
Die kleinen Diebstähle rücken viele aber in den Fokus, weil Sie vergessen und nicht überblicken, dass durch fehlende
Milliardenbeträge durch Steuerhinterzieher  und Schwarzarbeiter die einzelnen Steuern eines jeden von uns steigen.



> Merkel und Co. ermutigen auch zu Straftaten. Den durch diese Politik werden viele in die Rechte Ecke gedrängt.


Das verstehe ich nicht. Es gibt Politik, die kann man unterstützen oder ablehnen. Wenn man sie ablehnt, sollte man
das auf demokratisch legitimiertem Wege machen. Asylantenheime anzuzünden gehört nicht zu den legitimierten
Wegen und wer sich dazu ermuntert fühlt, rechtswidrige Nötigungen oder Beleidigungen gegen Flüchtlinge zu
unternehmen, kann sich schwerlich auf eine nicht genehme Politik berufen. Straften bleiben immer, was sie waren:
STRAFTATEN




> Irwan sehen die: Ja da kommt nichts. Meine Sorgen sind unwichtig. Die Asylanten sind wichtiger und haben Narrenfreiheit.
> Wenn die Kinder belästigen kommt: Die haben sie belästigt oder provoziert, geht doch wo anders lang...


Wieso passiert nichts, wenn Du Anzeigen bei der Polizei auf gibst? Wie kommst Du auf die Idee, das Flüchtlinge 
Narrenfreiheit haben? Es stört nur den Frieden im Land, wenn einzelne Rechtsradikale meinen, pauschal jeden
zu beschuldigen. Oder sollen wir jetzt allen Handwerkern die Häuser anstecken, weil ja natürlich alle Handwerker
Schwarzarbeiter sind? Ungefähr auf dem Niveau wird von dem Pack gedacht und gehandelt. In einem Rechtsstaat
wird es darum bestraft. Sowohl der Flüchtling, der Straftaten begeht ebenso wie der Einheimische, der Gesetze
überschreitet. Selbstjustiz ist in allen Fällen unangebracht.

Ich z.B. fahre am Wochenende nicht mehr mit der Bundesbahn, weil Fussballfanatiker unerträglich sind. Soll ich
jetzt in der neuen Tradition der Rechtsradikalen Züge mit diesen Fanatikern anstecken, weil mich die Politik
alleine lässt, oder ist es sinnvoller in Parteien einzutreten und in entsprechenden Gremien dieses Problem der
Gewalt durch bestimmte Gruppen anzusprechen und zu verändern und solange nichts passiert, Alternative
Reisemöglichkeiten suchen? Das ist für mich eine Einschränkung, aber ich würde trotzdem niemals zur Selbst-
justiz greifen.

Demokratie ist etwas langsames. Veränderungen dauern. Straftaten sind aber niemals legitimiert, abgesehen
vom "Tyrannenmord", der in der Verfassung gedeckt ist.



> Was denkst du kommt dann irwan? Die Leute sehen keine Möglichkeiten mehr und setzen sich zur Wehr.


Darum müssen diese Menschen wieder in unsere Gesellschaft integriert werden, in der Gewalt nicht als
Mittel zur Problemlösung angesehen wird. Dir ist hoffentlich schon klar, dass es genügend ausländische
Firmen gibt, die bestimmte Mitarbeiter nicht mehr nach Sachsen schicken werden. 

Du findest das z.B. hier: https://www.bertelsmann-stiftung.de.../imported/downloads/xcms_bst_dms_15413__2.pdf
_"... Auch die wirtschaftlichen Auswirkungen der Landtagswahl sind nicht zu_
_unterschätzen. Nach einer Studie der Universität Halle/Wittenberg können_
_Fremdenfeindlichkeit und Gewalt von rechts das Innovationsklima einer_
_Region negativ beeinflussen. Besonders sensibilisiert für diese Problematik_
_zeigen sich groûe und forschungsintensive Unternehmen mit ihrer in der_
_Regel multikulturellen und multinationalen Unternehmenszusammenset-_
_zung. Insbesondere wird Fremdenfeindlichkeit leicht mit Innovationsfeind-_
_lichkeit assoziiert. Im innerdeutschen Standortwettbewerb erwächst Sachsen_
_ein Handicap, wenn hochqualifizierte Bewerber nicht mehr im Freistaat_
_arbeiten wollen..." _ 

Glaubst Du, dass z.B. AMD in Sachsen weiter investieren wird, wenn es mit der Fremdenfeindlichkeit
so weiter geht, wie bisher? Darum wundere ich mich, dass die Mitarbeiter internationaler Konzerne
nicht längst Du Demonstrationen gegen Fremdenfeindlichkeit aufgerufen haben. 



> Und das übersiehst du und andere gerne Userin.


 Wir übersehen es nicht, wir bewerten es anders und kommen zu anderen Lösungen



> Edit: Ich heiße keine Gewalt gut! Ich denke lediglich so wird es passieren können. Nicht das man das Falsch versteht ....


Davon gehe ich bei allen Usern im Forum aus.


----------



## Woohoo (26. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich z.B. fahre am Wochenende nicht mehr mit der Bundesbahn, weil Fussballfanatiker unerträglich sind. Soll ich
> jetzt in der neuen Tradition der Rechtsradikalen Züge mit diesen Fanatikern anstecken, weil mich die Politik
> alleine lässt, oder ist es sinnvoller in Parteien einzutreten und in entsprechenden Gremien dieses Problem der
> Gewalt durch bestimmte Gruppen anzusprechen und zu verändern und solange nichts passiert, Alternative
> ...



An den Zuständen müsste ja die Kanzlerin verantwortlich sein, weil sie auch schon bei Fussballspielen zugeschaut hat und den Fan-Kult und die Begeisterung für diesen Sport befürwortet. 

Oder wenn man Kritik an der Haltung von Zootieren äußert und später Verbrecher gewaltsam in den Zoo einbrechen und die Tiere entwenden ist natürlich derjenige Schuld der die Kritik geäußert hat.  



> Das verstehe ich nicht. Es gibt Politik, die kann man unterstützen oder ablehnen. Wenn man sie ablehnt, sollte man
> das auf demokratisch legitimiertem Wege machen.



Genau das hat man mit der Wahl der AfD gemacht. Oder welche Partei hätte man sonst wählen können. Und jetzt sag nicht "Die PARTEI".


----------



## Ich 15 (26. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Glaubst Du, dass z.B. AMD in Sachsen weiter investieren wird, wenn es mit der Fremdenfeindlichkeit
> so weiter geht, wie bisher? Darum wundere ich mich, dass die Mitarbeiter internationaler Konzerne
> nicht längst Du Demonstrationen gegen Fremdenfeindlichkeit aufgerufen haben.


Als wenn es jetzt tausende Rechtsradikale Personen gibt die Flüchtlinge angreifen oder Gebäude anzünden. Es sind bundesweit nur sehr wenige. Diese gilt es natürlich mit der vollen Härte des Gesetzes zu bestrafen. 

Fun Fakt die AfD hat in Sachsen 9,7%(ja, jetzt sind es sicherlich mehr) bekommen und die AfD in BW 15%... Muss sich BW jetzt sorgen um Investoren machen? Musste sich Hamburg vor 15 Jahren sorgen machen? Investiert jetzt noch jemand in Brüssel oder Paris? Die Wut von Rechtsextremisten richtet sich auch weniger gegen die Mitarbeiter internationaler Konzern sondern gegen Flüchtlinge und Muslime.(eher selten in gewissen Firmen vertreten) 

Es hat sicherlich einen gewissen Einfluss auf den Tourismus und auch auf die Wirtschaft aber nichts weltbewegendes. In ein paar Jahren ist Pegida sowieso vergessen und Investoren interessieren sich eher für andere Sachen bei der Standortwahl.(z.B. weniger Kosten für Personal, Subventionen)


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (26. März 2016)

Ich 15 schrieb:


> Es hat sicherlich einen gewissen Einfluss auf den Tourismus und auch auf die Wirtschaft aber nichts weltbewegendes. In ein paar Jahren ist Pegida sowieso vergessen und Investoren interessieren sich eher für andere Sachen bei der Standortwahl.(z.B. weniger Kosten für Personal, Subventionen)


Das lustige ist ja, dass nicht die Anzahl ausländischer Touristen in Dresden zurückgegangen ist sondern die Zahl deutscher Touristen.
Daran haben unsere Medien auch eine Teilschuld. In den nicht-deutschsprachigen Medien hörte man nur selten etwas zu PEGIDA.


----------



## DarkScorpion (26. März 2016)

Ist könnt es doch nicht wagen Ihre Wahrheit in Frage zu stellen. Aber ich bin schon auf die Antwort gespannt  bisher hat sie sich ja immer versucht dann irgendwie rauszureden, anstelle den Arsch in der Hose zu haben und zu sagen: Ups da lag ich wohl falsch. 

Aber mir wäre es auch neu das internationale Firmen nicht mehr dort investieren wollen, weil da ein paar Vollidioten rumlaufen. Denn dann dürfte es in UK und den USA keine Industrie mehr geben. Denn dort haben sie ein weit größeres Problem mit rechtsradikalen.


----------



## Verminaard (26. März 2016)

Hier haben wir es wiedermal.
AfD, PEGIDA und Co sind antidemokratische, rechtsradikale, faschistische Vereine die man auf keinen Fall unterstuetzen darf!

Neues Radio-Bremen-Gesetz mit Schlagseite

Und wie zum Henker nennt man dann sowas?


Auch toll diese Doppelmoral und Verallgemeinerungen hier.
Wenn ein paar rechte Spinner bei Demos mitrumlaufen muss man sich sofort davon distanzieren weil man ja sonst selbst ein Rechtsradikaler ist.
Wie oft hab ich lesen muessen: wer mit Rechtsradikalen mitrennt ist selbst einer? Das sich Radikale aber PEGIDA Demos zu Nutze gemacht haben, das ist egal.

Im gleichen Atemzug wird aber bei den ANTIFA schoen relativiert. Da gibts ja nur ein paar Extreme aber der Rest ist ja in Ordnung.

Wieso gelten hier verschiedene Maßsstaebe?


----------



## Ich 15 (26. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das lustige ist ja, dass nicht die  Anzahl ausländischer Touristen in Dresden zurückgegangen ist sondern die  Zahl deutscher Touristen.
> Daran haben unsere Medien auch eine Teilschuld. In den  nicht-deutschsprachigen Medien hörte man nur selten etwas zu  PEGIDA.



Ja, die Medien sind ein Hauptproblem und haben Pegida, Trump und auch die AfD erst stark gemacht. 

Wenigstens einer sieht es so langsam auch ein.
Wer hat Trump oder die AfD so stark gemacht? Wir Medien! Wir  überschütten sie mit Aufmerksamkeit und erhoffen uns Reichweite. Ein  anderer Umgang wäre sinnvoller

Ich frage mich immer wieso die Medien der AfD, Pegida immer so viel Aufmerksamkeit schenken. Die Leute wollten etwas konservatives wählen um sich genen Merkel zu stellen. Wieso kam keiner in den Medien auf die Idee die Partei Alfa für die Personen als gemäßigte Alternative mit vernünftigen Wahlprogramm zu präsentieren? Die Medien haben entweder keine Ahnung was ihre Berichterstattung bewirkt oder sind wirklich nur auf Klicks aus.(oder beides) Die Medien freuen sich doch in Wirklichkeit über viel Show und kontroverse Aussagen.(siehe Trump)


----------



## DarkScorpion (26. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> .
> 
> Wieso gelten hier verschiedene Maßsstaebe?



Weil sie sonst einsehen müssten, dass ihre Argumentation nicht haltbar ist


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (26. März 2016)

Früher haben einige über Trump gelacht heute ist das Lachen verstummt. Jetzt bekämpfen sie ihn bis er Präsident wird, um dann zu seinen größten Unterstützern zu werden.
Das gleiche wird sich bei der AfD ereignen.  Die AfD sortiert momentan die Rechtsextremisten aus das ist das Anzeichen dafür, dass wir nun auch eine dauerhafte nationalkonservative Alternative zur sozialdemokratischen Merkel-CDU haben.

Hocke im Interview: AfD ist „keine Ein-Themen-Partei“ | TLZ


----------



## JePe (26. März 2016)

Frauke and the so called Schiessbefehl.


----------



## Woohoo (26. März 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Frauke and the so called Schiessbefehl.



Nettes Interview im Friedman Stil. Irgendwas neues erfährt man aber auch nicht.
Haben die vielleicht auch eins mit Herrn Oettinger geführt. 

"Journalist weist Petry in Interview zurecht"  Naja


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (26. März 2016)

JePe schrieb:


> Frauke and the so called Schiessbefehl.



"Linke Hetze! Lügenpresse! Gleichgeschaltete Medien!"
Wait for it...


Sehr amüsant zu sehen wie sie mit ihrem Lachen versucht ihre Unsicherheit zu überspielen...
Hat die im Interview überhaupt eine einzige Frage richtig beantwortet? Einmal nicht herumgestammelt das die Frage doof und unfair ist? Nicht um den heißen Brei herumgeredet?
Je mehr ich von der ollen sehe, desto stärker verabscheue ich sie...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (26. März 2016)

Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Je mehr ich von der ollen sehe, desto stärker verabscheue ich sie...


Aber wenn man Politiker aus den Linken Parteien verabscheut ist man "Nazi" ?

Diese Interviews sind aber auch der Grund warum bei der AfD der Bundesvorstand reagieren will.


----------



## Woohoo (26. März 2016)

Politiker labern um den heißen Brei herum und geben keine Ein-Wort-Antworten..... ja wirklich voll das Skandal Interview. 
Die Interviewer bekommen mit dem Friedman Stil (nicht abwertend gemeint) wie man bei anderen Gesprächen sehen kann jeden Gast ins straucheln.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (26. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Aber wenn man Politiker aus den Linken Parteien verabscheut ist man "Nazi" ?



Kann mich nicht erinnerin das ich das je gasagt habe...

Ich kann es generell nicht ab wenn die Intviewten einfach um den heißen Brei reden, anstatt einfach mal eine klare Antwort zu geben...
Klar, das machen andere Politiker genauso, aber sie hat in dem Interview ja gefühlt keine einzige richtige Antwort gegeben.


----------



## Woohoo (26. März 2016)

Wenn bei jeder Frage direkt ins Wort gefallen wird, weil die Antwort länger als ein zwei Worte ausfällt kann man den Eindruck vermitteln, dass nie richtig geantwortet wird.
Die Herumlaberei haben auch alle Politiker gut gelernt. Wenn jedes Wort am nächsten Tag in der Presse falsch ausgelegt werden kann muss man aber auch vorsichtig mit der Wortwahl sein.


----------



## Verminaard (26. März 2016)

Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Ich kann es generell nicht ab wenn die Intviewten einfach um den heißen Brei reden, anstatt einfach mal eine klare Antwort zu geben...
> Klar, das machen andere Politiker genauso, aber sie hat in dem Interview ja gefühlt keine einzige richtige Antwort gegeben.



Schau dir doch saemtliche Polittalks im deutschen TV an.
Da wirst du von keinem einzigen Politiker je eine Ja/Nein Antwort bekommen. Selbst auf Fragen die man einfach mit Ja oder Nein beantworten koennte.
Klar haette sich da Petry hervortun koennen, in dem sie anders als jeder andere Politiker mal Klartext spricht. Ist die Frage ob man unbedingt ins offene Messer laufen will.
Gerade sie weis das sie aufpassen muss was sie sagt, siehe der angebliche Schiessbefehl den sie so nie ausgedrueckt hatte. Aus einem Gesetzteszitat wird halt ein Schiessbefehl.

Ist aber nicht weiter schlimm, Petry zeigt hier wieder mal wie unfaehig die AfD ist. Da sind die Altparteien viel besser


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (26. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> An den Zuständen müsste ja die Kanzlerin verantwortlich sein, weil sie auch schon bei Fussballspielen zugeschaut hat und den Fan-Kult und die Begeisterung für diesen Sport befürwortet.


Alle Kanzler und alle Regierungen, weil Fussball als Massenberuhigungssportart einen Bonus genießt. Es gibt keine Partei, die sich gegen diesen Vandalismus richtet, der schon ganze Züge zerstört hat. Wenn man etwas dagegen machen möchte, muss man in einer Demokratie eine Initiative Gründen. Das ist alles sehr mühsam. Da ist es für mich einfacher, eines der Autos zu nehmen. Ich werde mich nicht von der Pegida oder anderen Extremen anstiften lassen, einfach zu behaupten das Volk zu repräsentieren und Züge mit Fussballfanartikern darin anzünden. 

Habt ihr verstanden, wie Demokratie funktioniert? Nicht dadurch, dass man wartet, andere erledigen eigene Wünsche und nicht dadurch, dass man Gewalt anwendet, sondern dadurch, dass man sich politisch engagiert. Ist doch ganz einfach.



Ich 15 schrieb:


> Als wenn es jetzt tausende Rechtsradikale Personen  gibt die Flüchtlinge angreifen oder Gebäude anzünden. Es sind  bundesweit nur sehr wenige. Diese gilt es natürlich mit der vollen Härte  des Gesetzes zu bestrafen.


Es brannten schon hunderte Flüchtlingsheime, alle ein Clausnitz gab es hunderfache Nötigung und vergiss nicht die tausendfachen Volksverhetzungen in Rahmen der Pegida-Demonstrationen. Das Problem ist da, einige Einheimische haben überhaupt kein Rechtsempfinden mehr. Daran muss gearbeitet werden. Das ist reine Integrationsarbeit. Aber dazu müssten sich die betroffenen Extremisten integrieren wollen und das sehe ich nicht.



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Aber mir wäre es auch neu das internationale Firmen nicht mehr dort  investieren wollen, weil da ein paar Vollidioten rumlaufen. Denn dann  dürfte es in UK und den USA keine Industrie mehr geben. Denn dort haben  sie ein weit größeres Problem mit rechtsradikalen.


Die Frage ist doch, wieviele "Vollidioten", um Dich zu zitieren, es in Summe werden und wie lange der fremdenfeindliche Spuk dauert. Es geht auch nicht um keine Investition mehr, sondern darum, dass unter vielen Kriterien eines negativ bewertet wird. Versuch z.B. mal ausländische Profis nach Wolfsburg zu bekommen. Das funktioniert kaum. Das Designzenter von VW hat extra einen Ableger in Potsdam mit Berlinnähe, damit man Kreative an Land holt. Du glaubst doch nicht, dass solche Leute in Ausländerfeindlichkeitshochburgen gehen. Da hast vermutlich zu wenig Umgang mit dieser Art Klientel.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Früher haben einige über Trump gelacht  heute ist das Lachen verstummt. Jetzt bekämpfen sie ihn bis er  Präsident wird, um dann zu seinen größten Unterstützern zu werden.
> Das gleiche wird sich bei der AfD ereignen.  Die AfD sortiert momentan  die Rechtsextremisten aus das ist das Anzeichen dafür, dass wir nun auch  eine dauerhafte nationalkonservative Alternative zur  sozialdemokratischen Merkel-CDU haben.


Genau, das vermute ich auch. Das ganze fremdenfeindliche Pack wird durch die AfD auch nicht vertreten werden, aber die Wahlstimmen haben sie erstmal. Sauber geplant, kann man nur Respekt haben, vor den Wahlkampfstrategen.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Genau deshalb wurde eine neue Partei gegründet. Ganz demokratisch.
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


Ich zitiere Dich mal vor Deiner Antwort, weil ich hier eh am schreiben bin. Genau, niemand hat etwas gegen eine AfD, die sich an den Rahmen der Verfassung hält. Zumindest nicht noch weniger, als man schon gegen die Rechtsaußendeppen in der CSU hat, in deren extremen Flügeln sich ebenso NPD-Mitglieder tummeln. Die AfD war auch immer das geringe Problem gegenüber Pediga und brennenden Flüchtingsheimen.Die AfD will ja höhere Strafen, dass svchließt das rechtsextreme Pack mit ein. Das sie trotzdem Rechtspopulisten genannt werden, liegt an den Themen und der Art der Argumentation. Aber man sieht, wer sich davon beeindrucken lässt und diese Partei hält.


----------



## Woohoo (26. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Habt ihr verstanden, wie Demokratie funktioniert? Nicht dadurch, dass man wartet, andere erledigen eigene Wünsche und nicht dadurch, dass man Gewalt anwendet, sondern dadurch, dass man sich politisch engagiert. Ist doch ganz einfach.



Genau deshalb wurde eine neue Partei gegründet. Ganz demokratisch.


----------



## DarkScorpion (26. März 2016)

interessierterUser;8122468. schrieb:
			
		

> Die Frage ist doch, wieviele "Vollidioten", um Dich zu zitieren, es in Summe werden und wie lange der fremdenfeindliche Spuk dauert. Es geht auch nicht um keine Investition mehr, sondern darum, dass unter vielen Kriterien eines negativ bewertet wird. Versuch z.B. mal ausländische Profis nach Wolfsburg zu bekommen. Das funktioniert kaum. Das Designzenter von VW hat extra einen Ableger in Potsdam mit Berlinnähe, damit man Kreative an Land holt. Du glaubst doch nicht, dass solche Leute in Ausländerfeindlichkeitshochburgen gehen. Da hast vermutlich zu wenig Umgang mit dieser Art Klientel.



Oder liegt es daran das keiner der Internationalen Profis in die Provinz ziehen will, sondern lieber in das hippe Berlin und VW einfach dort ein Headquarter aufmacht wo das wichtige Klientel lebt. Klingt für mich immer noch logischer als deine Vermutung. Denn wenn es so wäre, wie du es meinst, dann wette ich hätten wir in den Medien davon gelesen.


----------



## Verminaard (26. März 2016)

Hat jetzt nur indirekt mit dem Thema zu tun, aber wieder mal ein sehr schoener Ausbruch von Merkels Verbuendetem:
"Cumhuriyet"-Prozess: Erdoğan bekommt Wutausbruch wegen eines deutschen Botschafters | ZEIT ONLINE


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (26. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Genau, das vermute ich auch. Das ganze fremdenfeindliche Pack wird durch die AfD auch nicht vertreten werden, aber die Wahlstimmen haben sie erstmal. Sauber geplant, kann man nur Respekt haben, vor den Wahlkampfstrategen.


Dann ist doch alles gut. Der neue Programmentwurf ist auch völlig in Ordnung.


Verminaard schrieb:


> Hat jetzt nur indirekt mit dem Thema zu tun, aber wieder mal ein sehr schoener Ausbruch von Merkels Verbuendetem:
> "Cumhuriyet"-Prozess: Erdoğan bekommt Wutausbruch wegen eines deutschen Botschafters | ZEIT ONLINE


Das sollte Konsequenzen haben. 
Mit autoritären Staaten sollten wir keine Geschäfte machen. Zumindest wenn man glaubwürdig andere kritisieren will.


----------



## Ich 15 (26. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Hat jetzt nur indirekt mit dem Thema zu tun, aber wieder mal ein sehr schoener Ausbruch von Merkels Verbuendetem:
> "Cumhuriyet"-Prozess: Erdoğan bekommt Wutausbruch wegen eines deutschen Botschafters | ZEIT ONLINE



Der Type ist Merkels Lösung. Wie sich die Regierung über die angeblich undemokratische AfD aufregt und gleichzeitig mit Despoten aus der Türkei , Saudi Arabien und anderen Ländern paktiert. 


DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Oder liegt es daran das keiner der  Internationalen Profis in die Provinz ziehen will, sondern lieber in das  hippe Berlin und VW einfach dort ein Headquarter aufmacht wo das  wichtige Klientel lebt. Klingt für mich immer noch logischer als deine  Vermutung. Denn wenn es so wäre, wie du es meinst, dann wette ich hätten  wir in den Medien davon gelesen.


Deine Vermutung erscheint mir auch plausibler. Als wenn Wolfsburg im Ausland als Nazihochburg bekannt ist. Im Ausland kennt doch sowieso keiner Wolfsburg und dies dürfte das Problem sein. Wer möchte schon in die Provinz ziehen?  Da ist das multikulturelle Berlin sicherlich deutlich attraktiver.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (26. März 2016)

Oberst Klink schrieb:


> Quelle?`



Allgemeine Beobachtung der Erfolgs-/Rückschlagbereichte aus Syrien. Wikipedia hat auch ein paar übersichtlich Karten:
Juni 2015
Oktober 2015
März 2016
Grau ist das vom IS kontrollierten Territorium und mit Ausnahme der aktuellesten Fassung, der auf einmal ein großer Block im Südosten Rebellen zugeordnet wird (obwohl es weder einen großen Vorstoß gab noch es für die Rebellen möglich wäre, diese zwischen IS- und Assad-Territorium liegende Gebiet zu erreichen), gibt es keine größeren Rückschläge. Der schnelle Vormarsch des IS durch den vergleichsweise schlecht geschützten und dünner besiedelten Osten des Landes ist zwar gestoppt, aber von Rückeroberungen ist man noch weit entfernt. Und wie die Erfahrung mit anderen Gruppen zeigt, die asymmetrische Kriegsführung betreiben, beginnt die eigentliche Arbeit erst danach. 5 Jahre zur Zerschlagung des IS mit den bisherigen Bemühungen? Kolumbien versucht gerade, nach 50 Jahren vergleichbarer Anstrengung einen Friedensvertrag mit der FARC zu unterschreiben und die sind im Gegensatz zum IS sowohl innerhalb der lokalen Bevölkerung als auch international isoliert.




Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Na ja, das weiß ich auch  nicht genau. Der Irakkrieg  dauerte von März bis Mai, also  nur ein paar Wochen. Ich wüsste nicht, warum es beim IS länger dauern  sollte, wenn europäische Streitkräfte sich der Sache annehmen würden.



Die Zerschlagung von Saddams Armee und Staat dauerte ein paar Monate. Die Bekämpfung des Islamismus ist bis heute nicht gelungen, im Gegenteil, und genau um diese ginge es im Falle des IS. Der versucht zwar auch, staatsähnliche Strukturen aufzubauen, aber im großen und ganzen ist er schlecht strukturiert und baut seine Stärke nicht auf Hierarchie, sondern auf Ideologie. Und Ideologien kannst du nicht einfach die Führung abschlagen und dann die Kämpfer friedlich nach Hause gehen lassen.



> Natürlich, und das ist wohl dein Punkt, werden danach wieder teilweise  bürgerkriegsähnliche Zustände herrschen und der Kampf gegen  Guerilla-Kämpfer beginnen. Da kann ich nur hoffen, dass unsere Leute aus  der Vergangenheit gelernt haben und heute besser mit solchen  Gegebenheiten umgehen können.



"Da kann man nur hoffen" 
Auf dieser Grundlage willst du einen Bodenkrieg starten, in der Hoffnung und ohne ein einziges Anzeichen dafür und ohne das eine einzige Änderung durchgeführt wurde, dass man diesmal besser mit asymmetrischen Taktiken klarkommt, als in Afghanistan? Als im Irak? Als in Palästina? Als in Vietnam?
Ich glaube, du würdest nach einigen 100000 Toten enttäuscht von Ergebnis deiner Forderungen sein 



> Einsichten in Fehler hat man ja auf politischer Ebene des  Öfteren öffentlich bekundet. Unsere Streitkräfte müssten dann die  ehemaligen IS-Gebiete so lange besetzen, bis die einheimischen und  rechtmäßigen Armeen die Lage selbstständig unter Kontrolle haben.



Welche einheimischen rechtmäßigen Armeen? Wir du selbst feststellst: Das ist Bürgerkriegsland. Der IS hat keinen Krieg gestartet und alles unterdrückt, sondern der IS ist eine von vielen Parteien, die sich irgendwann in einem lokalen Konflikt eingemischt haben. Selbst wenn es dir gelingt, den IS zu besiegen, sind die anderen immer noch da. Wie gesagt - Afghanistan ist ein gutes Beispiel für die Bedingungen, die eine Besatzungsmacht in Syrien erwarten würden.



> Es  wäre ein Reboot, eine zweite Chance, diesmal alles richtig zu machen.  Manche Leute meinen, das ist nicht möglich. Sie sagen, dass es schief  geht, immer wenn der Westen militärisch interveniert. Aber ich bin da  weniger pessimistisch, denn ich glaube, diesmal würde so ein  Militäreinsatz von der großen Mehrheit der Menschen dort unten als Hilfe  und freundlichen Akt angesehen werden und nicht als Invasion und  feindliche Besatzung.



Das Problem sind nicht die 30-60%, die eine Invasion als Hilfe wahrnehmen würden (ob sie das tun würde entscheident davon abhängen, wieviele Kollateralschäden es gibt. Nach bisherigen Erfahrungen: Zu viele), sondern die 40%, die nur darauf warten, dass sie ihren jetzt geschwächten Gegenern  den Gar aus machen und die Kontrolle übernehmen können. Optimissmus in Ehren, aber er ist keine Basis für komplexe Entscheidungen und führt, wenn er ohne sachlichen Unterbau ganz alleine da steht, sehr schnell zu katastrophalen Fehlern.



> Das ist auch schwer möglich, solange Bodentruppen unterpräsent sind.



Assad, FSA, Islamische Front, Kurden - wieviel mehr Bodentruppen willst du den schicken, damit sich die Anzahl signifikant ändert? Jede einzelne dieser Gruppierungen hat bereits (deutlich) mehr aktive Bodenkämpfer, als z.B. die gesamte Bundeswehr. Und die technische Ausrüstung westlicher Streitkräfte ist bekanntermaßen nutzlos gegen Feinde, die sich optisch kaum von Zivilisten unterscheiden und die keine Hemmungen haben, aus zivilen Einrichtungen heraus anzugreifen. Wir müssten schon die gesamten Streitkräfte Europas in Marsch versetzen, um einen deutlichen Unterschied vor Ort zu machen.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Eine Frau Petry, die sich hinstellt und Brandstifter, Nötiger und Angst verbreitende Menschen nicht als Pack ansieht, sondern als Teil der Demokratie
> ist so weit weg von der Mitte, dass man rechtsextreme Tendenzen eindeutig attestieren kann. Aber mit Frau Petry und den anderen Rechtsaußen
> hat es sich vielleich bald erledigt. Warten wir ab, was von der AfD übrig bleibt. Meiner Meinung nach wird sie sich zur neuen FDP ohne Liberalismus
> entwickeln und als Partei der Bestverdienenden ihre Nische rechts der CSU suchen.



FDP ohne Liberalismus? Das ist eine 0,5% Partei und bislang hat niemand in der AfD Interesse daran gezeigt, eine sachliche arbeitende Nischenpartei zu werden. Aber dutzende Leute sind sehr gut darin, mit Populismus große Masse zu umgarnen. Mit einer so radikalen Kehrtwende der Partei würde ich nicht rechnen.

P.S.: Könntest du darauf verzichten, deine Posts mit durchgehend manuellen Zeilenumbrüchen zu versehen? Das ließt sich ********** für all diejenigen, die ihre Fensterbreite für eine kürzere Zeilenlänge angepasst haben.




Verminaard schrieb:


> Auch toll diese Doppelmoral und Verallgemeinerungen hier.
> Wenn ein paar rechte Spinner bei Demos mitrumlaufen muss man sich sofort davon distanzieren weil man ja sonst selbst ein Rechtsradikaler ist.
> Wie oft hab ich lesen muessen: wer mit Rechtsradikalen mitrennt ist selbst einer?



Ich weiß nicht, wie oft du es geglaubt hast zu lesen, aber zu lesen war es ~0 Mal.
Die von vielen Personen geäußerte und weiterhin vertretene Meinung lautet:
Wer Rechtsradikalen hinterrennt, ist selber einer. 
Für diesen Unterschied sollte eigentlich die Lesekompetenz eines Viertklässers reichen, wenn man schon nicht von selbst realisiert, dass man als Demo-Teilnehmer zwar nicht die Ansichten von Mitdemonstraten teilen muss, aber zwangsläufig den Botschaften der Redner und Veranstalter Gewicht verleiht.




Ich 15 schrieb:


> Ich frage mich immer wieso die Medien der AfD, Pegida immer so viel Aufmerksamkeit schenken. Die Leute wollten etwas konservatives wählen um sich genen Merkel zu stellen. Wieso kam keiner in den Medien auf die Idee die Partei Alfa für die Personen als gemäßigte Alternative mit vernünftigen Wahlprogramm zu präsentieren? Die Medien haben entweder keine Ahnung was ihre Berichterstattung bewirkt oder sind wirklich nur auf Klicks aus.(oder beides) Die Medien freuen sich doch in Wirklichkeit über viel Show und kontroverse Aussagen.(siehe Trump)



Willkommen im Kapitalismus (nach dessen Grundsätzen seit langem auch die ÖR agieren müssen - die Bürger haben es so verlangt), in dem sensationsgeile Massen dazu führen, dass vor allem über wortwörtlich "aufsehenerregendes" berichtet wird. Das liefert die AfD und sehr viele andere tun es nicht - und die wirst du deswegen in den Boulevardmedien gar nicht und in den etwas weniger schlechten Medien nur auf den hinteren Plätzen finden.
(Wobei ich ganz ehrlich sagen muss, dass Alfa sich auf keiner Ebene als sonderlich berichterstattungswürdig zeigt. Das ist eine Kleinstpartei von sehr vielen, aber neben Nischenparteien gibt es ja wortwörtlich hunderte Themen, von denen die Mehrheit rein gar nichts mitbekommt)


----------



## Woohoo (26. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das sollte Konsequenzen haben.
> Mit autoritären Staaten sollten wir keine Geschäfte machen. Zumindest wenn man glaubwürdig andere kritisieren will.



Entweder keine Geschäfte machen oder zumindest bedeutend bessere Geschäfte. Gadaffi hat zumindest niemanden mehr durchgelasssen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. März 2016)

*ruyven_macaran* 

Meinst du nicht, dass der katastrophale Fehler die "Raushaltetaktik" ist, kombiniert mit der Hoffnung, dass sich dort unten alles mehr oder weniger von alleine zum Besten wenden wird? 

Die Bildung und das Erstarken des IS, die zunehmenden islamistischen Anschläge auf unserem Kontinent und die Flüchtlingsflut nach Europa sind die Resultate falscher Taktiken und falscher Hoffnungen. Ich bin mir nicht hundertprozentig schlüssig, ob ein Einmarsch europäischer Streitkräfte die richtige Entscheidung ist. Klar ist aber, dass die traurigen Bilanz, die die bisherige Politik vorzuweisen hat, die Summe falscher Entscheidungen ist.


----------



## Sparanus (26. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Hat jetzt nur indirekt mit dem Thema zu tun, aber wieder mal ein sehr schoener Ausbruch von Merkels Verbuendetem:
> "Cumhuriyet"-Prozess: Erdoğan bekommt Wutausbruch wegen eines deutschen Botschafters | ZEIT ONLINE



Wir sollten den beiden mindestens(!)  Asyl gewähren und der Türkei mal das selbe zum knabbern geben wie Russland. Erdogan sitzt nicht so fest im Sattel wie Putin, ein paar Monate Sanktionen und das Thema ist durch. 
Das türkische Volk, naja hat es sich durch die Wahlen selbst beschert.


----------



## Woohoo (26. März 2016)

A man has been arrested on suspicion  of inciting racial hatred after allegedly posting a tweet in response  to the Brussels attacks. 
The tweet read: "I confronted a Muslim  woman yesterday in Croydon. I asked her to explain Brussels. She said  'Nothing to do with me'. A mealy mouthed reply."

So ein Fall für Maas neue Gesetzesvorlagen.  #alwaysoffended
Man arrested over 'mealy mouthed' Brussels tweet - BBC News


----------



## Bester_Nick (26. März 2016)

Immigration board game - come fly with me - YouTube 



Auch gut. Abdelkarim. Ein Deutscher gefangen im Körper eines Grabschers.

Abdelkarim uber Nordafrikaner und Vorurteile | schlachthof | BR - YouTube


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Dann ist doch alles gut. Der neue Programmentwurf [der AfD]  ist auch völlig in Ordnung.





Woohoo schrieb:


> Genau deshalb wurde eine neue Partei gegründet. Ganz demokratisch.


Richtig, die AfD macht demokratisch bewertet vieles richtig. Meine Kritik ging immer vor allem gegen brennende 
Flüchtlingsheime, Nötigung und Verbreiten von Angst. Die AfD ist aber trotzdem bisher vor allem durch inhaltslosen
rechtspopulistischen Blödsinn in die Presse gekommen. Das man damit in Deutschland so viele Stimmen bekommen
kann, tut mir weh, ist aber demokratisch. Es gibt einfach zu viel Menschen, die nicht verstehen was eine Politik
des AfD für Konsequenzen haben würde. Sieht man es als Protestwahl mit dem klaren Wissen, dass niemand mit
der AfD koalieren wird, sieht es anders aus. Dann ist es ein sinnvolles Mittel der Wähler, um etablierte Parteien
zum Umdenken in die eigene Richtung zu bewegen. Darum verdamme ich nicht alle Wähler, sondern glaube an
das Gute im Menschen , immerhin ist Ostern, das Fest des Friedens.

Ich bin trotz allem extrem bestürzt, wie viel längst überwunden geglaubte rassistische und fremdenfeindliche
Kackscheiße in weiten Teilen der Bevölkerung vorhanden ist. Die sind so, damit müssen wir leben, aber ein
Ergebnis der Entwicklungen der letzten Jahre ist ebenso, dass wir diese Bevölkerungsteile, die mit offener
Gewalt gegen andere Menschen vorgehen, wieder in unser Gesellschaft integrieren müssen. Weg schauen
wie bisher ist kein guter Weg. Das betrifft Extreme in allen Richtungen. 



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...P.S.: Könntest du darauf verzichten,  deine Posts mit durchgehend manuellen Zeilenumbrüchen zu versehen? Das  ließt sich ********** für all diejenigen, die ihre Fensterbreite für  eine kürzere Zeilenlänge angepasst haben.


Ungerne, weil ich keine Texte lesen kann, die zu breit sind. Ich verrutsche wegen meiner schlechten Augen in 
den Zeilen. Da wir hier ein Extrem-Hardware Forum vor uns haben, gehe ich bei Usern von großen Monitoren
und keinen Smartphone-Usern aus. Ich kann es so besser lesen und finde im Gegenzug Texte ohne Absätze und
über die gesamte Monitorbreite gehend sehr unleserlich. Ich könnte die Spalten aber schmaler gestalten, wenn
Dir das hilft?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (27. März 2016)

Früher wollte auch niemand mit den Linken oder den Grünen koalieren.
Wenn sich die AfD weiterhin vom rechten Rand abgrenzt, werden in ein paar Jahren schon die ersten Koalitionen mit der CDU/CSU (Vielleicht in Bayern und Sachsen) drin sein.

Wenn man sich den neuen Entwurf des Grundsatzprogrammes durchliest, dann sieht man sowohl konservative, liberale als auch sozialdemokratische Aspekte.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es gibt einfach zu viel Menschen, die nicht verstehen was eine Politik
> des AfD für Konsequenzen haben würde.


Es gibt aber auch Leute, die genau das wollen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Kannst du mich bitte endlich auf Ignore packen, ich mach das gleiche mit dir.



Überzeugend stichhaltige Argumentation gegen den Vorwurf "du verbreitest Lügen um Diskussionsteilnehmer zu diskreditieren".




Bester_Nick schrieb:


> *ruyven_macaran*
> 
> Meinst du nicht, dass der katastrophale Fehler die "Raushaltetaktik" ist, kombiniert mit der Hoffnung, dass sich dort unten alles mehr oder weniger von alleine zum Besten wenden wird?



Ich sehe das genaue Gegenteil von "Raushaltetaktik". Ohne Saudia-Arabien, Türkei, USA, Iran, Russland sowie indirekt Irak und Libanon (die aber eher als Mittelsmänner der anderen auftreten) und einiger anderer gebe es in der Region weder die finanziellen Mittel, tausende ausländischer Kämpfer zu versorgen, noch die Waffen noch die Rohstoffe, mit denen dieser Krieg geführt wird. Und bei wie vielen dieser Länder versuchen wir auch nur, Zurückhaltung einzufordern? Eben: Null. 

Zugegebenermaßen hätte man vor spätestens 10 Jahren anfangen müssen, sich rauszuhalten, um die Eskalation auf dem jetzigen Niveau zu stoppen, aber solange man damit nicht endlich mal anfängt und den Kriegstreibern die rote Karte zeigt, wird sich die Region nie ändern. Auch nicht, wenn man sich aktiv mit Personal einmischt - damit wird man nur eine weitere von vielen Konfliktparteien von denen es schon viel zu viele gibt. Eine schnelle militärische Lösung von außen kann in meinen Augen nur Erfolg haben, wenn sie von allen lokalen Kräften (insbesondere Assad, arabische Liga, Iran und Kurden) gemeinsam initiiert und und internationaler Kontrolle (UN bevorzugt) umgesetzt wird. Aber das sehe ich nicht und eine EU- oder NATO-Mission kann kein Ersatz dafür sein.



> Die Bildung und das Erstarken des IS, die zunehmenden islamistischen Anschläge auf unserem Kontinent und die Flüchtlingsflut nach Europa sind die Resultate falscher Taktiken und falscher Hoffnungen. Ich bin mir nicht hundertprozentig schlüssig, ob ein Einmarsch europäischer Streitkräfte die richtige Entscheidung ist. Klar ist aber, dass die traurigen Bilanz, die die bisherige Politik vorzuweisen hat, die Summe falscher Entscheidungen ist.



Das kann man so sicherlich stehen lassen, ich würde zu den falschen Entscheidungen aber den Einmarsch in Afghanistan, insbesondere den im Irak und die militärische Einmischung in Lybien mit dazu zählen - und weitere Maßnahmen dieser Art somit als kontraproduktiv betrachten.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ungerne, weil ich keine Texte lesen kann, die zu breit sind. Ich verrutsche wegen meiner schlechten Augen in
> den Zeilen. Da wir hier ein Extrem-Hardware Forum vor uns haben, gehe ich bei Usern von großen Monitoren
> und keinen Smartphone-Usern aus. Ich kann es so besser lesen und finde im Gegenzug Texte ohne Absätze und
> über die gesamte Monitorbreite gehend sehr unleserlich. Ich könnte die Spalten aber schmaler gestalten, wenn
> Dir das hilft?



Das würde auch helfen, aber wenn es dir -genauso wie mir- um eine kurze Zeilenlänge geht: Wieso machst du nicht einfach das Browserfenster schmaler? Da Forum skaliert die Zeilenlänge automatisch auf den verfügbaren Platz (und zwar für alle Posts, nicht nur die eigenen). Ich lasse auch lieber 1/3 meines Monitors ungenutzt (1/2, wenn man nicht zur Webseit gehörende Browserlemente/Sidebars abzieht), als Endloszeilen anzugucken. Genau deswegen habe ich ja ein Problem mit deiner Formatierung: Offensichtlich liegt meine bevorzugte Zeilenlänge ~15 Zeichen unter deiner, so dass 1-2-3 Worte vom Ende einer Zeile in einer zusätzlichen darunter dargestellt werden, die dein manueller Zeilenumbruch dann kurz darauf wieder beendet.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (27. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Überzeugend stichhaltige Argumentation gegen den Vorwurf "du verbreitest Lügen um Diskussionsteilnehmer zu diskreditieren".


Mir fällt es im gesamten Diskussionsverlauf auf, ist mehr ein Gefühl, als das ich Lust hätte,
es mit Zitate zu untermauern. Wenn wir die Diskussionsteilnehmer in "links" und "rechts"
einteilen, lese ich von der rechten Seite viel häufiger persönliche Beleidigungen und den
Rat, das Forum zu verlassen. Diese Art Drohgebärden passen zum realen Umgang mit
bekannten Kameradschaften etc.  Ich finde das völlig unnötig.

Und wenn Ihr mir jetzt wieder Beleidigungen unterstellen wollte, ging es immer um 
gewaltbereite Täter, die vor allem Nötigen und Angst verbreiten. Aber genau das ist
der Zweck vieler Rechter Aktionen, mit Drohbriefen, geschmierten Hakenkreuzen 
an Dönerbuden etc. 

Brauchen wir das hier im Forum? Es gibt rechte, es gibt linke, es gibt eine Mitte und
wir sollten Argumente austauschen. Das kann doch nicht so schwer sein?



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ü...Das würde auch helfen....


Mir werden die Textblöcke zu lang, wenn ich den Browser schmaler mache...
Ein Drama, mit dem älter werden, ein Drama----


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (27. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wenn Ihr mir jetzt wieder Beleidigungen unterstellen wollte, ging es immer um
> gewaltbereite Täter, die vor allem Nötigen und Angst verbreiten. Aber genau das ist
> der Zweck vieler Rechter Aktionen, mit Drohbriefen, geschmierten Hakenkreuzen
> an Dönerbuden etc.


 Das ist doch bei Terror immer so, egal ob links, rechts oder religiös.
 Mit Unterschied, dass wir islamischen Terror militärisch bekämpfen können.  Wir müssen jeden Angriff auf die westliche Demokratie schon im Keim ersticken und damit fängt man mit einer guten Bildung an.


----------



## Threshold (27. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Mit Unterschied, dass wir islamischen Terror militärisch bekämpfen können.  Wir müssen jeden Angriff auf die westliche Demokratie schon im Keim ersticken und damit fängt man mit einer guten Bildung an.



Du kannst eine Ideologie nicht militärisch bekämpfen, egal ob sie links, recht, oder religiös begründet ist.
Wäre das so, wäre der Nationalismus in Deutschland 1945 ausradiert worden.


----------



## Sparanus (27. März 2016)

Er wurde entmachtet, die Nachfolgepartei verboten und viele Verbrecher direkt oder im Laufe der Jahrzehnte verurteilt. 
Klar nicht alles lief perfekt, aber es hat ausgereicht.


----------



## Seeefe (27. März 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Er wurde entmachtet, die Nachfolgepartei verboten und viele Verbrecher direkt oder im Laufe der Jahrzehnte verurteilt.
> Klar nicht alles lief perfekt, aber es hat ausgereicht.



Naja, schauen wir in 5 Jahren nochmal


----------



## ruyven_macaran (27. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Mir fällt es im gesamten Diskussionsverlauf aus, ist mehr ein Gefühl, als das ich Lust hätte,
> es mit Zitate zu untermauern. Wenn wir die Diskussionsteilnehmer in "links" und "rechts"
> einteilen, lese ich von der rechten Seite viel häufiger persönliche Beleidigungen und den
> Rat, das Forum zu verlassen. Diese Art Drohgebärden passen zum realen Umgang mit
> bekannten Kameradschaften etc.  Ich finde das völlig unnötig.



Hmmm... da maße ich mir keinen objektiven Überblick zu. Es gibt definitiv von allen Seiten her sehr aggressive Posts, eine gefühlte Häufigkeit auf einer Seite mag auch ein subjektiver Eindruck sein, weil man natürlich grenzwertige Wortwahl bei einem Flamer, der der eigenen Meinung nahe ist, eher als angemessen empfindet, denn in Gegenrichtung. (Zumal ich mir Namen selbst dann, wenn es mich persönlich stört, viel zu selten merken kann)

Aber wo ich definitiv ein Ungleichgewicht in der Diskussion feststelle:
Unterstellungen zu Millionen von Menschen verbreiten, sich einer Diskussion oder Quellennachfrage zu diesen Behauptungen zu verweigern und stattdessen "Argumente" "gegen" Aussagen/Verhältnisse anzuführen, die überhaupt nicht gefallen sind/herrschen. Bei den ganzen Einfeindungen gegenüber "den Medien", Leuten "die immer gesagt haben" und ähnlichem ist es schon verdammt schwer, sich die wenigen Sachen herauszupicken, die wenigstens grammatikalisch eine Sache ansprechen - und wenn man dann nachfragt, was es mit dieser Sache, von der man selbst noch nie gehört hat, auf sich hat, herrscht schweigen im Walde (bzw. es wird irgend eine andere Geschichte herausgeholt) 




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das ist doch bei Terror immer so, egal ob links, rechts oder religiös.
> Mit Unterschied, dass wir islamischen Terror militärisch bekämpfen können.  Wir müssen jeden Angriff auf die westliche Demokratie schon im Keim ersticken und damit fängt man mit einer guten Bildung an.



Aber in wie vielen Teilen der (islamischen) Welt verbreitet die westliche Demokratie Bildung und in wie vielen verbreitet sie (direkt oder indirekt) Ausbeutung, Tod und Unterdrückung? Wer in Vorderasien aufwächst, kennt "den Westen" seit Jahrhunderten (!) fast ausschließlich in Form militärischer Besatzer beziehungsweise als Finanziers und Ausrüster hinter militärischen Besatzern und in Nord- sowie Subsaharaafrika als Unterstützer von Diktatoren sowie all zu oft in Form von extralegal aggierenden Großkonzernen. "Demokratie", "Menschenrechte", "Bildung"? Von außen betrachtet sind das Dinge, die wir nur für uns wollen und anderen vorenthalten. Und dieses negative Bild überträgt sich leider auch noch auf diese Errungenschaften selbst


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (27. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Aber in wie vielen Teilen der (islamischen) Welt verbreitet die westliche Demokratie Bildung und in wie vielen verbreitet sie (direkt oder indirekt) Ausbeutung, Tod und Unterdrückung? Wer in Vorderasien aufwächst, kennt "den Westen" seit Jahrhunderten (!) fast ausschließlich in Form militärischer Besatzer beziehungsweise als Finanziers und Ausrüster hinter militärischen Besatzern und in Nord- sowie Subsaharaafrika als Unterstützer von Diktatoren sowie all zu oft in Form von extralegal aggierenden Großkonzernen. "Demokratie", "Menschenrechte", "Bildung"? Von außen betrachtet sind das Dinge, die wir nur für uns wollen und anderen vorenthalten. Und dieses negative Bild überträgt sich leider auch noch auf diese Errungenschaften selbst


Das ist ja auch die Tragik an der Sache.
Das gleiche in Afrika im Kampf gegen AIDS, da weigern sich einige Kondome zu benutzen, weil sie von uns "weißen Teufeln" kommen und die Kondome angeblich Parasiten enthalten würden.
Diese stumpfe Verweigerungshaltung gegenüber den Westen und der allgemeinen Wissenschaft wird wahrscheinlich noch ein paar Generationen andauern bis sie allmählich verschwinden wird.


----------



## Tengri86 (28. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das ist ja auch die Tragik an der Sache.
> Das gleiche in Afrika im Kampf gegen AIDS, da weigern sich einige Kondome zu benutzen, weil sie von uns "weißen Teufeln" kommen und die Kondome angeblich Parasiten enthalten würden.
> Diese stumpfe Verweigerungshaltung gegenüber den Westen und der allgemeinen Wissenschaft wird wahrscheinlich noch ein paar Generationen andauern bis sie allmählich verschwinden wird.



Ach und ich dachte weil die Kirche dort meint : 
Verhütungsmittel wäre böse :p


----------



## Two-Face (28. März 2016)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ach und ich dachte weil die Kirche dort meint :
> Verhütungsmittel wäre böse :p


Eben, siehe Kongo.
Also von "Parasiten" oder "Weißen Teufeln" habe ich ehrlichgesagt noch nie was gehört.


----------



## Sparanus (28. März 2016)

Doch das gibt es, warum wohl?


----------



## Two-Face (28. März 2016)

Sparanus schrieb:


> Doch das gibt es, warum wohl?


Tatsache, oder?
Behauptet wer? 

Weißt du, es sterben jedes Jahr im Schnitt 3500 Rehe an im Wald entsorgten Weichspülerflaschen.
Nur...
Hat sich das ganze wirklich so zugetragen oder habe ich mir hier einen Scherz erlaubt?

Die Wahrheit erfahen Sie wie immer am Ende der Sendung.

Und, ach ja, ich bin Jonathan Frakes.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (28. März 2016)

Mann sollte dem Bürger seine Meinung lassen und ihm nicht über das Maul fahren mit der Feststellung was gut für ihn ist


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. März 2016)

Man darf dem Bürger aber mehr Informationen geben, damit die Meinung fundierter wird.
Es ist nur kompliziert, wenn bestimmte Bürger Informationen nicht bewerten können  und
alles als große Lüge hinstellen. Es ist nicht einfach aus der Situation zu kommen, denn ohne
Vertrauen funktioniert gar nichts.


----------



## Two-Face (28. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Mann sollte dem Bürger seine Meinung lassen und ihm nicht über das Maul fahren mit der Feststellung was gut für ihn ist


Hat diese pseudophilosophische Phrase auch einen tieferen Sinn oder handelt es sich hierbei doch um eine Satzhülse, die dem Leser die Suppe versalzen soll?
Unfassbar!


----------



## Sparanus (28. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Tatsache, oder?
> Behauptet wer?


Dazu gibt es berichte und es ist nicht abwegig (Belgien im Kongo und so)


----------



## Kenny- (28. März 2016)

Der Bürger darf gerne seine Meinung, aber ob die AFD wirklich Lösungen hat, kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen... Die Haltung gegenüber Flüchtlingen finde ich nicht mehr am schlimmsten, eher dass sie sich als eine Bürgerpartei vorstellen, aber wenn man das Parteiprogramm durchliest viele Dinge für den kleinen Bürger doch sehr schlecht sind, aber bevor ich das ausführe möchte ich einen Punkt nennen, den man schnell abhaken kann... 
Die AFD sagt ja, dass der Islam nicht zu Deutschland gehört... Gehört das zu einer demokratischen Partei? Man kann natürlich demokratisch Wählen, ob der Islam zu Deutschland gehört oder nicht, aber gleich zu sagen finde ich nicht so demokratisch... Da kann ich auch Fragen, ob das Christentum zu Deutschland gehört... Wahrscheinlich mehr als der Islam, aber ich kenne wenig Menschen die wirklich christlich orientiert leben... 

Naja darüber kann man sicherlich diskutieren...

Aber das sie z.B. das Alg 1 privatisieren wollen finde ich sehr kontraproduktiv... Man solle dann Privat vorsorgen oder die Familie soll einen unterstützen.. Es ist klar, dass durch den demographischen Wandel die Sozialleistung von Staat geringer werden, aber ich glaube, dass dadurch viele aus dem Mittelstand stärker verarmen bzw. die Chance steigen wird, dass dies passiert. Von den "Armen" wollen wir erst gar nicht Anfangen.. Ebenso schwindet auch der Solidargedanken in der Gesellschaft.
Auch das sie die Unfallversicherung abschaffen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich bin zwar nicht so versiert darin, aber ich würde mal behaupten, dass es anständig ist, dass dein Arbeitgeber dich versichert, falls du dich bei der Arbeit verletzt. Man kann natürlich sagen, dass eine Privatisierung Vorteile bringt, bzw der Sinn ist ja, die Möglichkeit zu haben zu entscheiden, ob man sich Privat oder die gesetzliche Versicherung animmt... Ich kann mir dann aber vorstellen, dass das eine Loch entstehen könnte zwischen diesen beiden Möglichkeiten und in Zukunft sich so entwickeln würde, dass dadurch die gesetzliche Versicherung immer mehr beschnitten wird... 

Ich könnte noch 1-2 Punkte erläutern, aber würde mich mal über eure Meinung freuen... 
Um ehrlich zu sein, bin ich relativ stark linksorientiert... Aber die AFD teilweiße Punkte, die nur Wohlhabende bereichern würden.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. März 2016)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ach und ich dachte weil die Kirche dort meint :
> Verhütungsmittel wäre böse :p


Das kommt auch noch dazu.


Kenny- schrieb:


> Der Bürger darf gerne seine Meinung, aber ob die AFD wirklich Lösungen hat, kann ich mir schlecht vorstellen... Die Haltung gegenüber Flüchtlingen finde ich nicht mehr am schlimmsten, eher dass sie sich als eine Bürgerpartei vorstellen, aber wenn man das Parteiprogramm durchliest viele Dinge für den kleinen Bürger doch sehr schlecht sind, aber bevor ich das ausführe möchte ich einen Punkt nennen, den man schnell abhaken kann...


Die AfD ist für den Bau von Sozialwohnungen und für den Mindestlohn. 


> Die AFD sagt ja, dass der Islam nicht zu Deutschland gehört... Gehört das zu einer demokratischen Partei? Man kann natürlich demokratisch Wählen, ob der Islam zu Deutschland gehört oder nicht, aber gleich zu sagen finde ich nicht so demokratisch... Da kann ich auch Fragen, ob das Christentum zu Deutschland gehört... Wahrscheinlich mehr als der Islam, aber ich kenne wenig Menschen die wirklich christlich orientiert leben...


Integrierte Muslime können zu Deutschland gehören. Der Islam wird aber niemals zu Deutschland gehören.
Nichts anderes steht auch im Programm



> Aber das sie z.B. das Alg 1 privatisieren wollen finde ich sehr kontraproduktiv... Man solle dann Privat vorsorgen oder die Familie soll einen unterstützen.. Es ist klar, dass durch den demographischen Wandel die Sozialleistung von Staat geringer werden, aber ich glaube, dass dadurch viele aus dem Mittelstand stärker verarmen bzw. die Chance steigen wird, dass dies passiert. Von den "Armen" wollen wir erst gar nicht Anfangen.. Ebenso schwindet auch der Solidargedanken in der Gesellschaft.


Davon steht nichts im Programm. Das Programm, welches Anfang März durch die Medien geisterte wäre nicht durch den Parteitag gekommen.



> Auch das sie die Unfallversicherung abschaffen kann ich nicht nachvollziehen. Ich bin zwar nicht so versiert darin, aber ich würde mal behaupten, dass es anständig ist, dass dein Arbeitgeber dich versichert, falls du dich bei der Arbeit verletzt.


Davon steht da auch nichts drin



> Ich könnte noch 1-2 Punkte erläutern, aber würde mich mal über eure Meinung freuen...
> Um ehrlich zu sein, bin ich relativ stark linksorientiert... Aber die AFD teilweiße Punkte, die nur Wohlhabende bereichern würden.


Die AfD hat viele Punkte im Entwurf für das Grundsatzprogramm die man eher der Linkspartei zuordnen würde.
Aber natürlich müssen sie auch irgendwie ihre bürgerlich-konservativen Wähler halten und dadurch entsteht dann dieser Mix aus Konservativ und Sozialdemokratie.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2016)

Die AFD will die Gewerbesteuer abschaffen.
Das ist aber genau die Steuer, mit der Kommunen Geld verdienen.

Ebenso wollen sie das Abtreibungsrecht verändern. Also darf die Frau doch nichts entscheiden? Genau wie das im Familien Bild steht? Die Frau ist zu Hause und hütet die 6 Kinder?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ebenso wollen sie das Abtreibungsrecht verändern. Also darf die Frau doch nichts entscheiden? Genau wie das im Familien Bild steht? Die Frau ist zu Hause und hütet die 6 Kinder?


Eben das wollen sie nicht. Sie wollen nur, dass Abtreibungen aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen mittels finanzieller Hilfen vermieden werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. März 2016)

- Förderung des klassischen Familienbildes bedeutet: Steuerliche Erleicherung nur, wenn der Mann arbeitet und die verheiratete Frau sich um die Kinder kümmert
- Gegen den "Gender Mainstream" bedeutet nur, dass die rechten Gartenzwerge die rechtliche Gleichstellung und Versuche, auch eine gesellschaftliche hinzubekommen, untergraben wollen

Beides Gründe für jede denkende Frau, um die AfD einen riesigen Bogen zu machen. Aber gut, die Partei wurde auch vor allem von Männern gewählt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> - Förderung des klassischen Familienbildes bedeutet: Steuerliche Erleicherung nur, wenn der Mann arbeitet und die verheiratete Frau sich um die Kinder kümmert


Klassisches Familienbild = Vater, Mutter, Kind. Was du hier damit assoziierst hat damit nichts zu tun. 


> - Gegen den "Gender Mainstream" bedeutet nur, dass die rechten Gartenzwerge die rechtliche Gleichstellung und Versuche, auch eine gesellschaftliche hinzubekommen, untergraben wollen


Es gibt bereits die rechtliche Gleichstellung. Auch die gesellschaftliche Gleichstellung ist bereits vorhanden. Gender Mainstreaming zielt aber darauf ab die Geschlechterrollen zu zerstören und durch etwas neutrales zu ersetzen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> .... Auch die gesellschaftliche Gleichstellung ist bereits vorhanden. ....


Was für ein lächerlicher Gedanke. Frauen werden weiterhin und überall diskriminiert. 
Subtil, immer so ein wenig, aber immer geht es darum, ihnen Qualifikationen abzusprechen
- Ärztinnen werden natürlich als Krankenschwester wahrgenommen
- Bussfahrerinnen müssen sich anhören, dass sie nicht fahren können
-  ... kann man tausendfach ergänzen

Das zieht sich durch alle Berufe, das tägliche Leben etc. Von einer sozialen 
Gleichstellung sind wir meilenweit entfernt. Die AfD hat sich nicht auf die 
Fahnen gschrieben, daran etwas zu ändern. Das macht sie unwählbar, neben
vielen anderen unerträglichen Punkten. Andere bewerten das anders.


----------



## DarkScorpion (28. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> - Förderung des klassischen Familienbildes bedeutet: Steuerliche Erleicherung nur, wenn der Mann arbeitet und die verheiratete Frau sich um die Kinder kümmert



Was spricht dagegen? Ich kenne viele Frauen die lieber weniger arbeiten würden, wenn sie es sich denn leisten könnten. Du darfst nicht von den Studierten ausgehen.




> - Gegen den "Gender Mainstream" bedeutet nur, dass die rechten Gartenzwerge die rechtliche Gleichstellung und Versuche, auch eine gesellschaftliche hinzubekommen, untergraben wollen



Ist das deine Interpretation oder hat dies die AfD so gesagt?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. März 2016)

DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Was spricht dagegen?


Das es die Wahlfreiheit einschränkt



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Ist das deine Interpretation


Wie interpretierst Du es?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was für ein lächerlicher Gedanke. Frauen werden weiterhin und überall diskriminiert.


Leben wir im gleichen Deutschland ?


> Subtil, immer so ein wenig, aber immer geht es darum, ihnen Qualifikationen abzusprechen
> - Ärztinnen werden natürlich als Krankenschwester wahrgenommen


Es gibt mittlerweile mehr Ärztinnen als Ärzte.


> - Bussfahrerinnen müssen sich anhören, dass sie nicht fahren können
> -  ... kann man tausendfach ergänzen


Hab ich auch noch nie erlebt.


> Das zieht sich durch alle Berufe, das tägliche Leben etc. Von einer sozialen
> Gleichstellung sind wir meilenweit entfernt. Die AfD hat sich nicht auf die
> Fahnen gschrieben, daran etwas zu ändern. Das macht sie unwählbar, neben
> vielen anderen unerträglichen Punkten. Andere bewerten das anders.


Sollen wir konsequenter Weise auch noch eine Frauenquote bei der Müllabfuhr oder bei der Bundeswehr einführen ? Da ist der Frauenanteil noch geringer als bei DAX-Vorständen...



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das es die Wahlfreiheit einschränkt


Förderung heißt nicht Einschränkung.
Sonst würde man auch sagen können, dass "bunte" Lebensgemeinschaften die klassische Ehe "einschränken"...


----------



## DarkScorpion (28. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie interpretierst Du es?



Hat man dir nicht beigebracht, das es unhöflich ist eine Frage mit einer Gegenfrage zu beantworten. 

Aber ich interpretiere garnichts. Denn mit dem einzelnen Satz ohne die offizielle Erklärung seitens der AfD will ich dazu nichts sagen. Aber deiner Reaktion nach zu urteilen würde ich sagen das es deine persönliche Interpretation ist und keine offizielle Aussage. Und da während wir mal wieder bei dem Problem mit den Fakten.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Leben wir im gleichen Deutschland ?


Das Land ist das gleich, wir erleben die Zustände nur anders. 
Mach die Augen auf und schau Dir das Verhalten an. Und auch 
Du wirst sehr schnell bemerken, wie geschlechtsspezifisch
Erwartungen und resultierendes Verhalten ist.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Es gibt mittlerweile mehr Ärztinnen als Ärzte.


Trotzdem erwarten die meisten Patienten weiterhin einen 
Herrn Doktor und wenn sie die Wahl haben, gehen sie zu wem? 
Ich sprach von subtil, also unterschwellig, und es ist überall zu 
erleben. 

Der "Homo maskulinus" nimmt diese für ihn selbstverständlichen
Dinge in der Regel gar nicht wahr. Und daran sollte weiter gearbeitet
werden, so sich eine Partei die Gleichstellung der Geschlechter
auf die Fahne schreibt. Die AfD macht das nicht. Ich sehe es schon
kommen, dass sich "rechts außen" mit konservativen Moslemen
zusammen tun werden, um gemeinsam zurück zum klassischen
Familienleben zu kommen.



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> Hat man dir nicht beigebracht, das es  unhöflich ist eine Frage mit einer Gegenfrage zu beantworten. .


Auf unhöfliche und rhetorische Frage antworte ich nicht. 
Hat man Dir nicht beigebracht, das so etwas diplomatisch
 ungeschickt ist?



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> ...Aber ich interpretiere garnichts....


Du machst damit die Augen zu und schaust weg.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Eben das wollen sie nicht. Sie wollen nur, dass Abtreibungen aus wirtschaftlichen Gründen mittels finanzieller Hilfen vermieden werden.



Hast du mal gelesen, was da genau steht und hasst das mal übersetzt?
Denn klar gesagt wird da ja gar nichts.
Sie setzt sich dafür ein, dass Abtreibung kein Menschenrecht ist. 
Natürlich ist es das, die Frau alleine entscheidet darüber. Und ein Embryo ist kein lebensfähiges Lebewesen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Land ist das gleich, wir erleben die Zustände nur anders.
> Mach die Augen auf und schau Dir das Verhalten an. Und auch
> Du wirst sehr schnell bemerken, wie geschlechtsspezifisch
> Erwartungen und resultierendes Verhalten ist.


Hier im Osten ist es normal, dass Frauen auch arbeiten gehen.
Vielleicht ist es ja im "freien Norden" anders.



> Trotzdem erwarten die meisten Patienten weiterhin einen
> Herrn Doktor und wenn sie die Wahl haben, gehen sie zu wem?


Den meisten ist es egal ob es nun ein Arzt oder eine Ärztin ist, solange sie ihre Arbeit gut machen.


> Der "Homo maskulinus" nimmt diese für ihn selbstverständlichen
> Dinge in der Regel gar nicht wahr.


Achso jetzt sind "weiße Männer" auch noch eine eigene "Rasse"...


> Und daran sollte weiter gearbeitet
> werden, so sich eine Partei die Gleichstellung der Geschlechter
> auf die Fahne schreibt.


Und wie ? Mit Frauenquoten (die natürlich nur für die Vorstände gelten sollen) ?


> Die AfD macht das nicht. Ich sehe es schon
> kommen, dass sich "rechts außen" mit konservativen Moslemen
> zusammen tun werden, um gemeinsam zurück zum klassischen
> Familienleben zu kommen.


Es sind eher die Linken, die das Familienbild der konservativen Muslimen loben dann aber die AfD als rückständig bezeichnen.
Die AfD wird sicher nicht mit konservativen Muslimen zusammenarbeiten.


----------



## DarkScorpion (28. März 2016)

Meine Frage war weder unhöflich noch rhetorisch. 

Ich kann dich aber gerne nochmal daran erinnern, dass bei einer Diskussion eigene Interpretation als solche gekennzeichnet werden sollten. 
Denn das schreiben auf der einen Seite die Forenregeln vor, aber auch die allgemeine Disskussionskultur. 

Und nein ich mache nicht die Augen zu. Ich habe sie gerade offen. Denn wenn ich nur das sehen will, was mir gefällt bzw woran ich mich aufhängen kann, dann mache ich die Augen zu


----------



## Nightslaver (28. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was für ein lächerlicher Gedanke. Frauen werden weiterhin und überall diskriminiert.
> Subtil, immer so ein wenig, aber immer geht es darum, ihnen Qualifikationen abzusprechen (ach du meinst so wie auch immer wieder Frauen Männern Qualifikationen absprechen?)
> - Ärztinnen werden natürlich als Krankenschwester wahrgenommen (ah ja, werden sie, wäre mir neu, vieleicht von ein paar bildungstechnischen Schimpansen, die gibt es aber auch unter den Frauen)
> - Bussfahrerinnen müssen sich anhören, dass sie nicht fahren können (aha, auch noch nicht erlebt das jemand einer Busfahrerin gesagt hat sie könne nicht fahren, oder sowas irgenwo anders von sich gegeben hat und ich fahre fast täglich Bus)
> ...



Ja und Männern wird vorgeworfen das sie entweder pädophil oder unfähig sind als Erzieher tätig zu sein und in dem Beruf sogar gemobt wird.
Auch Mode scheint ja immer mal wieder zu sein das Mann unfähig ist was sein Einfühlvermögen angeht weshalb er natürlich auch als Sozialarbeiter oder Psychologe eine Niete ist.

Darüber hinaus werfen Frauen Männern gerne vor nicht kochen zu können und unfähig zu sein Wäsche zu waschen.
Oder auch nicht vergessen werden sollte die sexuelle Belästigung durch Frauen, die ja aber keine ist weil Männer nicht sexuell belästigt werden können...  

Und vergessen wir auch nicht, Frauen in Führungspositionen neigen auch gelegentlich dazu männliche Kollegen zu moben, oder aber ihre Position zu misbrauchen...
Oder auch das Frauen durchaus zur Vergewaltigung oder zu Gewalt in der Ehe neigen können:

Gewalt gegen Manner: Wenn Frauen ihre Fauste einsetzen | ZEIT ONLINE



> "Männer haben keine Opfer-Identität", sagt Waldmann. Sie fürchteten,  "als Weichei" stigmatisiert zu werden, wenn sie zugeben, dass sie von  ihrer Frau geschlagen oder in anderer Weise drangsaliert werden.
> ...
> Hinzu kommt aber auch: Spezielle Beratungsangebote für Männer, die Opfer  von häuslicher Gewalt werden, sind selten. Bundesweit kennt Waldmann  nur fünf andere Beratungsstellen, die sich gezielt dieser Opfergruppe  annehmen. 435 Frauenhäusern stünden nur drei Männerhäuser gegenüber.
> ...
> ...



...kann man tausendfach ergänzen

Ehrlich werte Juserin, du solltest wirklich mal damit aufhören mit deinem einseitigen Weltbild von der unterdrückten Frau die vom großen bösen Mann wo es nur geht vergewaltigt, misshalndelt und kurz gehalten wird.

Frauen sind auch nur Menschen und neigen nicht weniger zu schlimmen Tendenzen als Männer, daher ist es sicher auch schon lange kein einseitiges Thema mehr das nur die Frau betrifft.
Wer heute etwas gegen Diskreminierung und andere Dinge unternehmen will sollte daher lieber in beide Richtungen gegen vorgehen und nicht die ergraute Feminismuskeule schwingen.

Und nein wir sind nicht von einer sozialen Gleichstellung meilenweit entfernt, wir sind meilenweit davon entfernt das die ungebildeten Schimpansen auch in der Moderne ankommen und sowohl auf männlicher als auch weiblicher Seite lernen das beide Geschlechter in jedem Bereich gleich fähig sein können.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Den meisten ist es egal ob es nun ein Arzt oder eine Ärztin ist, solange sie ihre Arbeit gut machen.



Dem kann ich mich nur anschließen.
Mir ist es egal, ob mein Urologe eine Frau oder Mann ist.
Genauso unwichtig ist es beim Zahnarzt, Augenarzt, Hausarzt oder sonst was, wo man sich das aussuchen kann -- im Krankenhaus nimmt man ja auch das, was kommt.


----------



## efdev (28. März 2016)

Die meisten Menschen entscheiden sich sowieso nicht ernsthaft für einen Arzt, bis der was verbockt bleibt man halt bei dem Arzt den man kennt. (Umzüge oder alte Ärzte die aufhören mal ausgenommen)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ja und Männern wird vorgeworfen das sie entweder pädophil oder unfähig sind als Erzieher tätig zu sein und in dem Beruf sogar gemobt wird.
> Auch Mode scheint ja immer mal wieder zu sein das Mann unfähig ist was sein Einfühlvermögen angeht weshalb er natürlich auch als Sozialarbeiter oder Psychologe eine Niete ist....
> 
> ...kann man tausendfach ergänzen ....


Und wie verändert man dieses Bild in der Gesellschaft? In dem sich Männer
 beginnen zu emanzipieren. Oder müssen das die Frauen auch noch erledigen?
 Du siehst also selber, dass der Bedarf da ist und eine Umgebung, die mit 
möglichst wenig Vorurteilen andere Menschen nach ihren Taten und nicht 
nach stereotypen Bildern bewertet wäre doch für alle Seiten wünschenswert, 
oder? Warum wehren sich so viele Männer, diesen Zustand zu erreichen?



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> ...Achso jetzt sind "weiße Männer" auch noch eine eigene "Rasse"...


Was ist Deiner Meinung nach der "Homo oeconomicus" ...
Es sind nichts weiter als theoretische Konstrukte .



DarkScorpion schrieb:


> ...Ich kann dich aber gerne nochmal daran  erinnern, dass bei einer Diskussion eigene Interpretation als solche  gekennzeichnet werden sollten. ...


Wie soll man es noch klarer machen als mit Worthülsen wie "... es bedeutet..."
Was ist daran nicht als eigene Deutung zu verstehen? Soll ich Dir einen 
Deutschkurs vermitteln?


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2016)

Ich hab meinen Hausarzt schon 2x gewchselt, weil der sich aus meiner Sicht als unfähig entpuppt hat.
Mein alter Hausarzt hatte aufgehört. Jetzt bin ich bei dem, der die Praxis von ihm übernommen hat.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. März 2016)

Die meisten Kinderärzte sind auch Ärztinnen und keine Ärzte.
Das gleiche bei Frauenärzten. 

Müssen wir das jetzt auch zwanghaft mit Quoten ändern ?


----------



## Sparanus (28. März 2016)

@iU
Frauemqoute auch bei Handwerkern, Müllabfuhr und Co? 

Wenn nein ist das ganze einfach pure Heuchelei.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Und wie verändert man dieses Bild in der Gesellschaft? In dem sich Männer beginnen zu emanzipieren. Oder müssen das die Frauen auch noch erledigen? Du siehst also selber, dass der Bedarf da ist und eine Umgebung, die mit möglichst wenig Vorurteilen andere Menschen nach ihren Taten und nicht nach stereotypen Bildern bewertet wäre doch für alle Seiten wünschenswert, oder? Warum wehren sich so viele Männer, diesen Zustand zu erreichen



Ach und Frauen müssen sich nicht emanzipieren? Muss Mann das für Frau erledigen?
*
Gewalt gegen Manner: Wenn Frauen ihre Fauste einsetzen | ZEIT ONLINE

*


> "*Männer haben keine Opfer-Identität*", sagt Waldmann. *Sie fürchteten,   "als Weichei" stigmatisiert zu werden*, wenn sie zugeben, dass sie von   ihrer Frau geschlagen oder in anderer Weise drangsaliert werden.
> ...
> Hinzu kommt aber auch:* Spezielle Beratungsangebote für Männer*, die Opfer   von häuslicher Gewalt werden, *sind selten*. Bundesweit kennt Waldmann   nur fünf andere Beratungsstellen, die sich gezielt dieser Opfergruppe   annehmen. *435 Frauenhäusern stünden nur drei **Männerhäuser gegenüber*.
> ...
> ...



Nur weil es bei Männern nachholbedarf gibt heißt das weiß Gott nicht das der bei Frauen nicht auch vorhanden wäre, auch wen du es immer so darstellen willst!


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Die meisten Kinderärzte sind auch Ärztinnen und keine Ärzte.
> Das gleiche bei Frauenärzten.
> 
> Müssen wir das jetzt auch zwanghaft mit Quoten ändern ?



Gibt es da eine Statistik?

Meine Kinder waren bei einem Kinderarzt.
Meine Frau und meine Tochter haben den gleichen Frauenarzt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es da eine Statistik?
> Meine Kinder waren bei einem Kinderarzt.
> Meine Frau und meine Tochter haben den gleichen Frauenarzt.


Bei den Kinderärzten gehe ich von den Kinderärzten in meiner Region aus.
Bei den Frauenärzten kenne ich mich nicht so aus. Aber ich dachte zumindest, dass ich sowas in der Art schon mal gelesen habe.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Bei den Kinderärzten gehe ich von den Kinderärzten in meiner Region aus.



Ich nehme das, was im Ort ist, da woanders hinfahren Zeit und Geld kostet.

Würde mich aber mal interessieren, obs da eine Statistik gibt.

Wie sieht die AFD eigentlich das Problem der Ärzte Versorgung? Gerade auf dem Land sind allgemein Mediziner ja selten geworden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Ach und Frauen müssen sich nicht emanzipieren? Muss Mann das für Frau erledigen?


Frauen sind seit hundert Jahren dabei, werden aber immer wieder von Männer extrem behindert. Lange Zeit waren es juristische Beschränkungen über allerlei geschlechtsspezifische Gesetze, heute geschieht es vor allem über Seilschaften, etc. Einer Quote stehe ich sehr kritisch gegenüber, weil sie eine Trennung der Geschlechter eher begünstigt, denn abschafft. Trotzdem ist es als Startimpuls ein möglicher Weg, um langfristig dahin zu kommen, dass allen gleiche Fähigkeiten zugesprochen werden, deren Ausprägung einzig an der eigenen Arbeit an sich unterliegt. Bisher wurden Frauen aber Fähigkeiten kategorisch abgesprochen.  Die Frauenquote ist aktuell aber einer der untergeordneten Punkte. Da gab es z.B. mit Quoten im Öffentlichen Dienst vor zwanzig Jahren viel größere temporäre Ungerechtigkeiten, denke ich z.B. an Richterstellen, die unzwischen weitestgehend behoben sind.

Und ja, eine Quote z.B. für Grundschullehrer wäre sehr zum Wohle unserer Kinder für eine ausgewogene Erziehung in der Schule.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> ..."*Männer haben keine Opfer-Identität*", sagt Waldmann. *Sie fürchteten,   "als Weichei" stigmatisiert zu werden*,....


Von  wem werden sie stigmatisiert? Von anderen Männern, oder? Arbeitet  daran, holt Euch Freiheiten und sagt den Gartenzwergen ins Gesicht, dass  uns ihre Meinung nicht interessiert. Was ist schlimm daran, ein  einfülsamer und gewaltfreier Mensch zu sein? Was soll daran ein Stigma  sein? In einer Welt aggressiver testosterongeprägter Wesen mag das eine  negative Eigenschaft sein. Wer muss jetzt also woran arbeiten? Genau,  die "Weicheier" müssen sich einfach emanzipieren und dafür sorgen, dass  dieses Verhalten akzeptiert wird. 

Und bei Gewalt in Beziehungen gilt für alle Seiten: Man geht.


----------



## efdev (28. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wie sieht die AFD eigentlich das Problem der Ärzte Versorgung? Gerade auf dem Land sind allgemein Mediziner ja selten geworden.



Gerade für Schwangere bei uns in der Gegend nicht besonders gut, bis zum nächsten Krankenhaus mit Geburtsstation etc. sind es von mir aus gute 40km weil es beim Krankenhaus um die ecke wohl weg rationalisiert wurde.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Frauen sind seit hundert Jahren dabei, werden aber immer wieder von Männer extrem behindert. Lange Zeit waren es juristische Beschränkungen über allerlei geschlechtsspezifische Gesetze, heute geschieht es vor allem über Seilschaften, etc. Einer Quote stehe ich sehr kritisch gegenüber, weil sie eine Trennung der Geschlechter eher begünstigt, denn abschafft. Trotzdem ist es als Startimpuls ein möglicher Weg, um langfristig dahin zu kommen, dass allen gleiche Fähigkeiten zugesprochen werden, deren Ausprägung einzig an der eigenen Arbeit an sich unterliegt. Bisher wurden Frauen aber Fähigkeiten kategorisch abgesprochen.  Die Frauenquote ist aktuell aber einer der untergeordneten Punkte. Da gab es z.B. mit Quoten im Öffentlichen Dienst vor zwanzig Jahren viel größere temporäre Ungerechtigkeiten, denke ich z.B. an Richterstellen, die unzwischen weitestgehend behoben sind.
> 
> Und ja, eine Quote z.B. für Grundschullehrer wäre sehr zum Wohle unserer Kinder für eine ausgewogene Erziehung in der Schule.



Emanzipation im Beruf ist das eine, aber auch alle anderen Bereiche gehören dazu und während man da seit Jahren daran arbeitet Dinge wie sexuelle Belästigung und Gewalt gegen Frauen aufzuarbeiten, sowie häusliche Gewalt findet das in die entgegengesetzte Richtung nicht statt!
Warum?
Weil Mann ja nicht offiziell Opfer einer Frau werden kann, sowohl was sexuelle Belästigung angeht als auch was Gewalt in der Ehe betrifft.

Da herrscht ein extremes Defizit und momentan arbeit man nur daran das das eine gegen Frauen nicht ok ist, aber das andere ja ok ist weil es nicht existiert.
Frauen haben schlicht genauso Nachholbedarf wie Männer und nicht mal zwingend in all zu anderen Bereichen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Frauen sind seit hundert Jahren dabei, werden aber immer wieder von Männer extrem behindert.


Vielleicht liegt es auch daran, dass Frauen in Machtpositionen sich gerne gegenseitig bekämpfen und sich damit auch zusätzlich selbst behindert haben.


> Und ja, eine Quote z.B. für Grundschullehrer wäre sehr zum Wohle unserer Kinder für eine ausgewogene Erziehung in der Schule.


Ist aber nicht umsetzbar. Wer will heute schon an der Grundschule unterrichten wenn er als Gymnasiallehrer viel mehr Geld verdient ?


Threshold schrieb:


> Wie sieht die AFD eigentlich das Problem der Ärzte Versorgung? Gerade auf dem Land sind allgemein Mediziner ja selten geworden.


Sie wollen (ich gehe von Landtagswahlprogramm von Sachsen 2014 aus) Ärzte mit Prämien aufs Land locken.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Gerade für Schwangere bei uns in der Gegend nicht besonders gut, bis zum nächsten Krankenhaus mit Geburtsstation etc. sind es von mir aus gute 40km weil es beim Krankenhaus um die ecke wohl weg rationalisiert wurde.



Ein Krankenhaus in meiner Nähe ist auch geschlossen worden.
Das Dilemma bei Schwangeren ist aber auch, dass die Hebamme nicht mehr lohnt, da man den Beruf ja weg mobben will -- zumindest hab ich den Eindruck.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> V
> Ist aber nicht umsetzbar. Wer will heute schon an der Grundschule unterrichten wenn er als Gymnasiallehrer viel mehr Geld verdient ?



Irgendwann ist das Gymnasium voll und dann gibt es eben nur noch Jobs als Grundschullehrer. 
Immer noch besser Grundschullehrer mit Beamtenstatus zu sein als Gymnasiallehrer in Teilzeit.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Irgendwann ist das Gymnasium voll und dann gibt es eben nur noch Jobs als Grundschullehrer.
> Immer noch besser Grundschullehrer mit Beamtenstatus zu sein als Gymnasiallehrer in Teilzeit.


Hier in den "neuen Bundesländern" werden Lehrer nicht mehr verbeamtet.
Das spart ja Geld.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Emanzipation im Beruf ist das eine, aber auch alle anderen Bereiche gehören dazu ....


Aber genau um alle Bereiche geht es doch dem aktuellen Feminismus. Ich würde z.B. ganz einfach den Geschlechtseintrag in Geburtsurkunde und Pass abschaffen. Wir sind Menschen, alle, fertig. Da bedarf es keines juristischen Geschlechts, für gar nichts. Da hängt viel dran, das wird schwer umsetzbar sein, z.B. durch geschlechtsspezifischen Sport etc. Es ist auch nur ein Gedankenspiel, wie man juristisch beginnen könnte, Veränderungen zu starten. Eine Wehrpflicht gäbe es dann natürlich auch für alle, besser würde ich ein soziales Jahr für alle einführen mit der Wahl, auch zum Bund oder technischen Hilfsdienst, zu Ärzten ohne Grenzen oder wem auch immer zu gehen. 

Wozu benötigen wir eine juristische Unterscheidung unter gleichgestellten Menschen? Genau damit beginnt viel. Um zum Thema AfD zurückzukommen, deutet (Achtung DarkScorpion, jetzt folgte meine eigene Deutung) vieles darauf hin, dass eine weitere gesellschaftliche Gleichstellung untergraben werden soll.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Hier in den "neuen Bundesländern" werden Lehrer nicht mehr verbeamtet.
> Das spart ja Geld.



Bei uns in den Schulen sind die Lehrer Beamte. Sofern sie eben keine Teilzeitkräfte sind, denn die haben nur Zeitverträge.
Wobei ich den Eindruck habe, dass der Weg zum Zeitvertrag geht -- denn dadurch wird eben Geld gespart.
Ein paar Beamte Lehrer als Gerüst -- in leitenden Positionen -- und der Rest eben Zeitvertrag.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Ich würde z.B. ganz einfach den Geschlechtseintrag in Geburtsurkunde und Pass abschaffen.



Also überall Unisex Toiletten?


----------



## Nightslaver (28. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Also überall Unisex Toiletten?



Sowie keine Friseurläden mehr nur für Frauen, oder Fitnessstudios nur für Frauen, oder Universalkleidung für Mann und Frau...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. März 2016)

Es gibt Unterschiede zwischen den Geschlechtern. Das ist Fakt und vollkommen natürlich.
In Deutschland sind beide Geschlechter juristisch und rechtlich gleichgestellt. Solange dies der Fall ist muss man daran nichts ändern.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2016)

Sag einer Frau, dass sie sich die öffentliche Toilette mit Männern teilen muss, weil die Geschlechtszugehörigkeit abgeschafft wurde. 
Nee. Bei aller Liebe, aber ich finde es gut, dass es Männer und Frauen gibt und es auch den Eintrag "male" oder "female" gibt.
Heute kann man ja am Namen schon kaum noch ausmachen, obs ein Junge oder Mädchen ist.

Und ich will den Frauen auch den Frauenparkplatz in der Tiefgarage nicht nehmen, denn auch wenn es sexuelle Gewalt gegen Männer gibt -- keine Frage -- sind Frauen nun mal deutlich häufiger als Opfer zu beklagen.

Richtig ist, dass es in der Wahl des Jobs keinen Unterschied machen sollte. Männer können auch Kindergärtner werden, Frauen können auch gerne Brummi Fahrer werden.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Es gibt Unterschiede zwischen den Geschlechtern. Das ist Fakt und vollkommen natürlich.


Welchen denn? Jetzt bin ich gespannt.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Welchen denn? Jetzt bin ich gespannt.


Du schreibst hier die ganze Zeit von "homo maskulinium", daher müsstest du doch die Unterschiede am besten kennen.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Welchen denn? Jetzt bin ich gespannt.



Hatte ich, glaube ich, schon mal aufgegriffen.
Männer haben mehr Muskelmasse, weniger Fettgewebe und eine größere Blase und größere Lungen.
Frauen haben das empfindlichere Gehör und eine bessere Wahrnehmung für Gefühlsschwankungen.
Ist alles auf die Evolution des Homo Sapiens zurück zu führen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Du schreibst hier die ganze Zeit von  "homo maskulinium", daher müsstest du doch die Unterschiede am besten  kennen.


Da geht es um Verhalten eines kleinen Teils von Männern. Das ist nicht Gott gegeben, sondern im wesentlich Teil der Erziehung und der Kultur und genau daran kann man arbeiten, wenn man es denn will. Darum frage ich Dich noch einmal, nenne eindeutige und allgemeingültige Unterschiede. Um Dir ein paar Hinweise zu geben

Vermutung: Frauen gebären Kinder
Nein, ca. 5% der Frauen sind dauerhaft unfruchtbar, ca. 50% der Frauen sind zu jung oder zu alt

Vermutung: Männer zeugen Kinder
Nein, ca. 5% der Männer sind dauerhaft unfruchtbar, ca. 30% der Männer sind zu jung oder zu alt

Vermutung: Männer sind stärker als Frauen
Nein, das mag statistisch gelten, aber kaum auf den Einzelvergleich bezogen

.....

Und darum frage ich Dich, welche allgemeingültigen Unterschiede, nicht statistische Häufungen, es gibt. UNd dann frage ich Dich, ob wir klassische Rollenbilde benötigen, und wozu. Warum sollte man nicht jedem Menschen so glücklich werden lassen, wie er es möchte. Und als letztes frage ich darum, ob eine AfD, die zu klassischen Familienbildern mit klassischem Rollenbewußtsein zurück will, eine sinnvolle Entwicklung ist.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2016)

Das hat jetzt aber weniger was mit der AFD zu tun, oder?
Auch wenn die das Frauenbild stärken will, ist es doch jedem überlassen, was er machen will.
Ob eine Frau Kinder bekommen will, entscheidet sie alleine. Da braucht es niemand, der ihr was vorschreibt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Das hat jetzt aber weniger was mit der AFD zu tun, oder?.


Doch, weil es um zwei Programmpunkt der AfD geht, einen zentralen Punkt, den Rückfall in klassische Rollenmuster und einen weiteren, der "Gendermainstream" ablehnt, was nichts weiter als ein Angriff auf die letzten hundert Jahre Feminismus ist und ein Anfang sein könnte, dass viele positive Entwicklungen der letzten dreißig Jahre rückgängig gemacht werden sollen. Darum hat es Sinn, den Befürwortern dieser abstrußen Thesen der AfD ein kleines bisschen auf die Sprünge zu helfen, wem sie da folgen.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2016)

Die AFD will das klassische Rollenbild der Frau erhalten. Das will CDU und CSU auch.
Das können die auch gerne machen, werden aber an der Realität scheitern, daher ist es mir persönlich ziemlich schnuppe, was die wollen.

Die Gesellschaft hat sich nun mal weiter entwickelt, wird sind nicht mehr in den 1950ern.
Und keine Partei kann eine Gesellschaft eine Gesellschaftsform aufzwingen, das wird nicht funktionieren.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vermutung: Frauen gebären Kinder
> Nein, ca. 5% der Frauen sind dauerhaft unfruchtbar, ca. 50% der Frauen sind zu jung oder zu alt


Wer gebärt denn sonst Kinder wenn nicht Frauen ? Kommt der Storch oder was ?
(So liest sich das gerade)


> Vermutung: Männer zeugen Kinder
> Nein, ca. 5% der Männer sind dauerhaft unfruchtbar, ca. 30% der Männer sind zu jung oder zu alt


Männer sind theoretisch ab der Pubertät bis zum Tod zeugungsfähig.



> Vermutung: Männer sind stärker als Frauen
> Nein, das mag statistisch gelten, aber kaum auf den Einzelvergleich bezogen


Es geht auch nicht um den Einzelvergleich.
Von anderen erwartest du übrigens immer eine Quelle für die Statistik.


> Und darum frage ich Dich, welche allgemeingültigen Unterschiede, nicht statistische Häufungen, es gibt. UNd dann frage ich Dich, ob wir klassische Rollenbilde benötigen, und wozu. Warum sollte man nicht jedem Menschen so glücklich werden lassen, wie er es möchte. Und als letztes frage ich darum, ob eine AfD, die zu klassischen Familienbildern mit klassischem Rollenbewußtsein zurück will, eine sinnvolle Entwicklung ist.


Kann jeder Mensch weiterhin.
Die AfD will nur, dass Menschen auch das klassische Familienbild leben können ohne benachteiligt zu werden. Zwingen werden sie zu niemanden.
Einige in der Parteispitze entsprechen ja selbst nicht dem klassischen Bild.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Doch, weil es um zwei Programmpunkt der AfD geht, einen zentralen Punkt, den Rückfall in klassische Rollenmuster und einen weiteren, der "Gendermainstream" ablehnt, was nichts weiter als ein Angriff auf die letzten hundert Jahre Feminismus ist und ein Anfang sein könnte, dass viele positive Entwicklungen der letzten dreißig Jahre rückgängig gemacht werden sollen. Darum hat es Sinn, den Befürwortern dieser abstrußen Thesen der AfD ein kleines bisschen auf die Sprünge zu helfen, wem sie da folgen.


"Gender Mainstreaming" hat nichts mit der Gleichstellung zu tun.
Und was sind eigentlich die Ziele der heutigen Feministinnen ?
Feministische Weltherrschaft ?  
Die Feministen vor 100 Jahren haben wenigstens Dinge erreicht, die allen zu Gute kam.  Heute hat der Feminismus in der westlichen Welt aber keinen Sinn mehr.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Kann jeder Mensch weiterhin.
> Die AfD will nur, dass Menschen auch das klassische Familienbild leben können ohne benachteiligt zu werden.



Wo wird denn das klassische Familienbild benachteiligt?
Es wird Zeit, andere Lebensgemeinschaften auf das gleiche Niveau anzuheben.


----------



## Sparanus (28. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Welchen denn? Jetzt bin ich gespannt.



Wenn Sie bitte an sich herunterschauen würden...


----------



## Nightslaver (28. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Vermutung: Männer sind stärker als Frauen
> Nein, das mag statistisch gelten, aber kaum auf den Einzelvergleich bezogen



Was ist mit dem unterschiedlichen Körperschwerpunkt zwischen Mann und Frau (Der Schwerpunkt bei Frauen liegt etwa 1,5 bis 2 Zentimeter unter dem eines Mannes)? Auch nur böse Propaganda im Unterschied zwischen den Geschlechtern? 
Dadurch können Frauen diverse Dinge die Männer nicht können, im Gegenzug können Männer Dinge die Frauen durch ihren Schwerpunkt schwerer fallen, oder nicht können:

DasErste.de - Kopfball - Warum schaffen bestimmte gymnastische Übung nur Frauen – aber keine Männer?


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2016)

Na ja. rhythmische Sportgymnastik sieht bei Frauen auch einfach deutlich schöner aus. 
Wobei der Trend im Damen Tennis die letzte Jahre eher schlecht ist -- meine Meinung.
Aber egal. Nur am Rande gesagt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> ....


Ist es denn so schwer zu verstheen, dass statistische Häufungen nicht allgemeinen übertragbar sind?

Wir argumentieren oft über Statistiken, wenn man gruppenspezifisches Verhalten analysieren will.
Man muss aber immer verstehen, das der Rückschluss von der verallgemeinenden Statistik eben nicht
auf jedes Einzelindividuum tauglich nicht. Und genau das ist das Problem mit populistischen Parteien.
Denn genau das wird gemacht und genau das sollte man erkennen.

Es ist egal, welches Thema wir uns der AfD anschauen, das Prinzip ist sehr oft sehr ähnlich. Es geht
darum, bestimmte Gruppen, Flüchtlinge, Frauen, Sozialschwache, etc, pauschal auszugrenzen, weil
ihnen auf Basis von statistischen Häufungen Eigenschaften angedichtet werden.

Ich hatte insgeheim ein wenig gehofft, Du verstehst es, aber dann lassen wir die Diskussion lieber.



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was ist mit dem unterschiedlichen Körperschwerpunkt zwischen Mann und Frau


Ja, gut, vermutlich ein Treffer. Scheint wirklich allgemein zu gelten, auch bei durchtrainierten Frauen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Es ist egal, welches Thema wir uns der AfD anschauen, das Prinzip ist sehr oft sehr ähnlich. Es geht
> darum, bestimmte Gruppen, Flüchtlinge, Frauen, Sozialschwache, etc, pauschal auszugrenzen, weil
> ihnen auf Basis von statistischen Häufungen Eigenschaften angedichtet werden.


Wo grenzt die AfD denn Gruppen aus ?
War es die SPD oder die AfD die mit der Agenda 2010 massiven Schaden am Sozialsystem angerichtet hat ?


Aber hier mal ein passender Artikel zu dieser Diskussion:
Fluchtlingshelfer und AfD-Wahler: Gemeinsam fur Frieden, soziale Gerechtigkeit! | Wolfgang Laub


----------



## azzih (28. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Und was sind eigentlich die Ziele der heutigen Feministinnen ?
> Die Feministen vor 100 Jahren haben wenigstens Dinge erreicht, die allen zu Gute kam.  Heute hat der Feminismus in der westlichen Welt aber keinen Sinn mehr.



Die gleichen wie früher: Gleichheit, Gleichberechtigung und freie individuelle Entfaltung. Und da gibts auch heute noch genug Defizite, auch wenn diese natürlich weniger auffällig sind wie noch 100 Jahre zuvor. 

Auch hat die philosophisch- und soziologische Feministische Theorie viele interessante Konzepte hervorgebracht die es ermöglichten gesellschaftliche Vorgänge besser zu verstehen und nachvollziehen wie Geschlecht entsteht. Geschlecht nehmen wir gemeinhin immer als selbstverständlich und gegeben hin, aber in Wahrheit sind das größtenteils historische und kulturelle Zuschreibungen was es heisst ein Mann und eine Frau zu sein. Und diese Konzepte sind im ständigen historischen Fluss. Selbst das binäre System Mann-Frau ist so selbstverständlich nicht, es gab schon Kulturen die mehr als 2 Geschlechter definierten.
In der Praxis heisst das beispielsweise wenn jemand sagt " So sind halt Männer/Frauen" oder "typisch Mann" oder "das können halt Frauen besser", dass dies größtenteils nur Zuschreibungen sind ohne einen echten Faktenbestand. Was es bedeutet ein Mann zu sein ist in 50 Jahren nicht mehr das selbe wie aktuell. Biologische Gegebenheiten sind weit weniger relevant als Erziehung und gerade herrschende gesellschaftliche Vorstellungen und Zeitgeister.

Umso wichtiger ist es einfach jedem Menschen die gleiche individuelle Entfaltung, Chancen und Möglichkeiten zu bieten unabhängig von Geschlecht und anderen vermeintlichen feststehenden Merkmalen und die Leute nicht einzuengen oder anders zu behandeln. Nach dieser Vorstellung bin auch ich als Mann ein Feminist.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. März 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Die gleichen wie früher: Gleichheit, Gleichberechtigung und freie individuelle Entfaltung. Und da gibts auch heute noch genug Defizite, auch wenn diese natürlich weniger auffällig sind wie noch 100 Jahre zuvor.


 Wird es mit "Gender-Mainstreaming" nicht mehr geben. Dann hat jeder "Unisex" zu sein. 
Mit "Mainstreaming" ist die Gleichmacherei und nicht die Vielfalt gemeint. 


> Es gab schon Kulturen die mehr als 2 Geschlechter definierten.


 Welche denn ? Das ist mir noch nicht bekannt gewesen.
 Aber die Betonung liegt ja auch auf "gab".


> Biologische Gegebenheiten sind weit weniger relevant als Erziehung und gerade herrschende gesellschaftliche Vorstellungen und Zeitgeister.


 Biologische Gegebenheiten spielten einen großen Teil bei der Entstehung der gesellschaftlichen Vorstellungen. 



> Umso wichtiger ist es einfach jedem Menschen die gleiche individuelle Entfaltung, Chancen und Möglichkeiten zu bieten unabhängig von Geschlecht und anderen vermeintlichen feststehenden Merkmalen und die Leute nicht einzuengen oder anders zu behandeln.


 Absolute Zustimmung. Das Problem betrifft aber nicht nur Frauen sondern auch Männer in vielen Berufen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. März 2016)

Tengri86 schrieb:


> Ach und ich dachte weil die Kirche dort meint :



"die Kirchte dort?
Soviel zum Thema "in Ruhe lassen"...
(wobei die Kirche eine der wenigen Organsiationen ist, die unterm Strich fast überall positiv aufgenommen wird. Wofür sie aber auch schon verdammt viel Hilfe leisten muss)




Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Davon steht nichts im Programm. Das Programm, welches Anfang März durch die Medien geisterte wäre nicht durch den Parteitag gekommen.
> 
> Davon steht da auch nichts drin



Im offiziellen Entwurf verzichtet die AfD zwar auf konkrete Forderungen, aber eine "Verkleinerung des öffentlichen Sektors" ist ausdrücklich Bestandteil der AfD-"Grundwerte" und der "schlanke Staat" ihrer Meinung nach eine Grundvorraussetzung für die schon in der Präambel diffus geforderte Freiheit. Zu diesem "schlanken Staat" gehören dabei ausdrücklich nur innere und äußere Sicherheit, Justiz, Außenpolitik und Finanzverwaltung. Also weder Sozial- noch Bildungseinrichtung, keine Unterstützung und keinen Schutz für Einwohner, von Kultur, Umweltschutz, etc. mal ganz zu schweigen. Auch Arbeitslosen- und Unfallversicherung passen nicht in dieses Bild, die AfD will den Staat auf eine Rahmenstruktur für eine unregulierte Marktwirtschaft eindampfen. Alles jenseits von "wirtschaftlichem Wohlergehen" ist nicht im Interesse des AfD-Programms (siehe vor allem Seite 4)




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Aber genau um alle Bereiche geht es doch dem aktuellen Feminismus. Ich würde z.B. ganz einfach den Geschlechtseintrag in Geburtsurkunde und Pass abschaffen. Wir sind Menschen, alle, fertig. Da bedarf es keines juristischen Geschlechts, für gar nichts. Da hängt viel dran, das wird schwer umsetzbar sein, z.B. durch geschlechtsspezifischen Sport etc. Es ist auch nur ein Gedankenspiel, wie man juristisch beginnen könnte, Veränderungen zu starten. Eine Wehrpflicht gäbe es dann natürlich auch für alle, besser würde ich ein soziales Jahr für alle einführen mit der Wahl, auch zum Bund oder technischen Hilfsdienst, zu Ärzten ohne Grenzen oder wem auch immer zu gehen.
> 
> Wozu benötigen wir eine juristische Unterscheidung unter gleichgestellten Menschen? Genau damit beginnt viel.



Ich glaube die Ausbildung unterschiedlicher geschlechtsbezogener Verhaltensweisen beginnt lange vor dem getrennten Sportunterricht im Alter von 12-14 Jahren oder den ersten amtlichen Regularien nach erreichen der Volljährigkeit...




Threshold schrieb:


> Bei uns in den Schulen sind die Lehrer Beamte. Sofern sie eben keine Teilzeitkräfte sind, denn die haben nur Zeitverträge.
> Wobei ich den Eindruck habe, dass der Weg zum Zeitvertrag geht -- denn dadurch wird eben Geld gespart.



Da scheinst du in einer vergleichsweise luxuriösen Ecke unterwegs zu sein, nach dem was ich aus meiner eigenen Schulzeit kenne und auch aus verschiedensten Ecken Deutschlands höre, gibt es diesen Trend seit mindestens zwei Jahrzehnten und vielerorts ist die Beamtenquote unter den Lehrern eher niedrig. Besonders beliebt (bei den Ländern, nicht beim Personal...) sind befristete Anstellungen über 10,5 Monate. Warum sollte man Lehrer auch während der Sommerferien bezahlen...




Threshold schrieb:


> Sag einer Frau, dass sie sich die öffentliche Toilette mit Männern teilen muss, weil die Geschlechtszugehörigkeit abgeschafft wurde.



Wenn ich an diverse Warteschlangen denke (und an dass, was mir über Sauberkeit auf Damentoilleten berichtet wurde), dann wäre das für Frauen ein echter Fortschritt. Auf Autobahnparkplätzen, wo sich das Konzept eine-Toilette-ein-Eingang umsetzen lässt, wird das auch schon praktiziert.



> Heute kann man ja am Namen schon kaum noch ausmachen, obs ein Junge oder Mädchen ist.



Aber weiterhin am Spielzeug 



> Richtig ist, dass es in der Wahl des Jobs keinen Unterschied machen sollte. Männer können auch Kindergärtner werden, Frauen können auch gerne Brummi Fahrer werden.



"Dürfen", "können", "wollen" und "tun" sind da leider vier grundverschiedene Dinge.
Und ich habe manchmal den Eindruck, dass 90% der (egal in welche Richtung) Engagierten nicht dazwischen unterscheiden können.




Threshold schrieb:


> Hatte ich, glaube ich, schon mal aufgegriffen.
> Männer haben mehr Muskelmasse, weniger Fettgewebe und eine größere Blase und größere Lungen.
> Frauen haben das empfindlichere Gehör und eine bessere Wahrnehmung für Gefühlsschwankungen.
> Ist alles auf die Evolution des Homo Sapiens zurück zu führen.



Hat alles arg wenig mit Evolution zu tun. Wenn du zwei gleich große, gleich aktive Sportler beiderlei Geschlechts nimmst, bleibt fast gar nichts mehr von diesen Unterschieden übrig (naja - geschätzt 0,5 bis 2 kg zusätzliches fettreiches Gewebe sind offensichtlich vorhanden). Frauen haben ein breiteres Becken, eine kürzere Harnröhre, andere Geschlechtsorgane - und erhalten in unserer Kultur eine grundlegend andere Erziehung.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Im offiziellen Entwurf verzichtet die AfD zwar auf konkrete Forderungen, aber eine "Verkleinerung des öffentlichen Sektors" ist ausdrücklich Bestandteil der AfD-"Grundwerte" und der "schlanke Staat" ihrer Meinung nach eine Grundvorraussetzung für die schon in der Präambel diffus geforderte Freiheit. Zu diesem "schlanken Staat" gehören dabei ausdrücklich nur innere und äußere Sicherheit, Justiz, Außenpolitik und Finanzverwaltung. Also weder Sozial- noch Bildungseinrichtung, keine Unterstützung und keinen Schutz für Einwohner, von Kultur, Umweltschutz, etc. mal ganz zu schweigen. Auch Arbeitslosen- und Unfallversicherung passen nicht in dieses Bild, die AfD will den Staat auf eine Rahmenstruktur für eine unregulierte Marktwirtschaft eindampfen. Alles jenseits von "wirtschaftlichem Wohlergehen" ist nicht im Interesse des AfD-Programms (siehe vor allem Seite 4)


Wir müssen alle abwarten was da am Ende wirklich rauskommt.
In einigen Punkten steht die AfD für "mehr Staat" in anderen dann wieder für "weniger Staat". Auch diese eher wirtschaftsliberale Positionen werden mMn nicht durchkommen, da die AfD zum Großteil aus eher Konservativen besteht. Die ganzen Wirtschaftsliberalen die auch diese Positionen vertreten sind zu ALFA gewechselt.
Ich denke, dass es bis zu Bundestagswahl in der AfD noch genug Streit über das Wirtschafts- und Sozialpolitische Programm der Partei geben wird, aber es wird nicht wieder zu Flügelkämpfen wie 2015 kommen.

-----
Zu den Lehrern:
An Grundschulen sind manche Lehrer nicht mal vollständig ausgebildete Grundschullehrer sondern  Aushilfslehrer (also sozusagen Nachhilfelehrer) oder einfache Pädagogen ohne spezielle Ausbildung.
Später dann überwiegen jeweils Lehrer bzw. Lehrerinnen bei einigen Fächern. 
Auch junge Referendare finden oft keine Festanstellung. Aber da man jahrzehntelang Geld auf Kosten der Bildung einsparen wollte, haben wir jetzt einen massiven Lehrermangel der auch in der Flüchtlingskrise zu einem großen Problem geworden ist.


----------



## Woohoo (28. März 2016)

> Und was sind eigentlich die Ziele der heutigen Feministinnen ?



Schaut euch doch mal an was für negativen Auswirkungen der Feminismus an Unis hat. Vor allem Kanada und USA. Da wird die nicht vorhandene rape- und dude culture Mentalität zelebriert und kommst fast schon wegen falschen Blicken in verdacht ein Frauenhasser zu sein. Wenn Mann mit gespreitzen Beinen irgendwo sitzt ist das dann "man spreading" und total anstößig und vernichtet den "safe space".  Und von wegen Uni Sex Toiletten, es wird eher 10 verschiedene Toiletten geben. Für trans, trans gender....






			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Two-Face (28. März 2016)

Also zumindest in Bayern weiß ich, dass man zum Grundschullehrer einen bestimmten Mindest-Abtiurschnitt braucht (Numerus clausus), sonst kann man Grundschullehramt nicht studieren.

Ansonsten frage ich mich, wo dieser Lehrermangel schon lange vor der Flüchtlingskrise (das geht ja jetzt schon über 10 Jahre so) eigentlich herkommt.
Alleine an Privatschule, wo ich meine Ausbildung gemacht hatte, gab es fast 900 Bewerber auf 20 freie Stellen und die Bezahlung war dort - anders als man es von Privatschulen meinen könnte - alles andere als gut.


----------



## Nightslaver (28. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Also zumindest in Bayern weiß ich, dass man zum Grundschullehrer einen bestimmten Mindest-Abtiurschnitt braucht (Numerus clausus), sonst kann man Grundschullehramt nicht studieren.
> 
> Ansonsten frage ich mich, wo dieser Lehrermangel schon lange vor der Flüchtlingskrise (das geht ja jetzt schon über 10 Jahre so) eigentlich herkommt.
> Alleine an Privatschule, wo ich meine Ausbildung gemacht hatte, gab es fast 900 Bewerber auf 20 freie Stellen und die Bezahlung war dort - anders als man es von Privatschulen meinen könnte - alles andere als gut.



Der Lehrermangel kommt daher das man nicht bereit ist das Geld für einige tausend neuer Lehrer auszugeben und wen man neue Lehrer einstellt dann meist nicht als Beamte sondern zu miserablen Gehältern mit Zeitverträgen (nicht umsonst haben deswegen vor kurzem tausende Lehrer protestiert den gleichen Lohn für gleiche Arbeit bekommen zu wollen wie ihre verbeamteten Kollegen).
Ist wie so vieles in unserer Gesellschaft als ein absolut hausgemachtes Problem, den einen wirkliche Lehrermangel gibt es im Grunde nicht, gibt genug arbeitslose Lehrer, oder solche die als freie Mitarbeiter an Volkshochschulen für einen miserablen Stundenlohn unterrichten müssen weil sie keine Stelle an einer staatlichen Schule bekommen, wo die Lehrer im Grunde fehlen.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Wir müssen alle abwarten was da am Ende wirklich rauskommt.



Das ist wohl das einzige, was man über das AfD-Programm derzeit sagen kann. Wenn ich mir Zeilen wie
"Sollte sich der	Bundestag dieser Forderung nicht anschließen, muss ... eine Volksabstimmung durchgeführt werden"
dann ist wohl nicht einmal die Basisdemokratie (ein zwar bislang kleiner, neben der Fremdenfeindlichkeit aber auch einzig stabiler Punkt im öffentlichen Auftreten der AfD) ein widerspruchsfreier Bestandteil der Partei.

Wobei ich aber nicht glaube, dass die Parteitagsmitglieder das völkisch-rückständige raussortiert bekommen. Das ist doch verdammt tief in den Entwurf eingegraben.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. März 2016)

Der Lehrermangel ist an Oberschulen (Real- und Hauptschule) auch höher als an Gymnasien. 
Aber die Politik denkt ja seit Jahrzehnten nicht mal dran *alle *Lehrer gleich zu bezahlen unabhängig des Bundeslandes und der Schulform.

 Allgemein wollte man ja jahrzehntelang Geld am "unwichtigen Bildungssystem" sparen, da Deutschland als ressourcenarmes Land ja keine Innovationen und gut ausgebildete Leute benötigt. 


ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wobei ich aber nicht glaube, dass die Parteitagsmitglieder das völkisch-rückständige raussortiert bekommen. Das ist doch verdammt tief in den Entwurf eingegraben.


Es kommt mMn nach drauf an wie stark das völkische ist. Die Wahlstrategen von der AfD wissen ganz genau, dass übertrieben völkische Ansichten nicht ankommen und deshalb werden diese Ansichten auch aussortiert. 
Ich denke die AfD wird sich zu einer national-konservativen Partei mit teilweise sozialdemokratischen (um die Arbeiter zu halten), liberalen und völkischen Positionen.


----------



## Threshold (28. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hat alles arg wenig mit Evolution zu tun. Wenn du zwei gleich große, gleich aktive Sportler beiderlei Geschlechts nimmst, bleibt fast gar nichts mehr von diesen Unterschieden übrig (naja - geschätzt 0,5 bis 2 kg zusätzliches fettreiches Gewebe sind offensichtlich vorhanden). Frauen haben ein breiteres Becken, eine kürzere Harnröhre, andere Geschlechtsorgane - und erhalten in unserer Kultur eine grundlegend andere Erziehung.



Wieso wenig?
Wieso hat sich denn beim Mann eine stärkere Muskulatur gebildet?
Damit er mehr Bierkästen tragen kann? Doch sicher nicht, oder?
Und ich rede nicht von Sportlern, denn da hingt der Vergleich wieder, da Männer schneller laufen, weiter und höher springen und weiter werfen können -- beachte die Rekorde bei den olympischen Spielen.


----------



## Bester_Nick (28. März 2016)

Die türkische Regierung beweist einmal mehr, dass sie das Konzept der Pressefreiheit nicht verstanden hat. 

Türkei bestellt deutschen Botschafter*wegen NDR-Beitrag ein - SPIEGEL ONLINE

[url]https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=R2e2yHjc_mc
[/URL]


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. März 2016)

Für wen hält sich die türkische Regierung eigentlich, dass sie meint in die deutsche Pressefreiheit eingreifen zu können ?


----------



## ruyven_macaran (28. März 2016)

Wo ich so weiterlese bei der AfD...:
Um aus DIESEM Entwurf ein tragfähiges Programm zu machen, müsste der Parteitag aber noch EINIGES leisten. Bislang hat man scheinbar nicht einmal die Forderungen mit der Realität oder auch nur untereinander abgeglichen. Meine Lieblingsstilblüten:
- Die AfD will U-Haft bei dringendem Tatverdacht ermöglichen - genau das ist geltendes Gesetz
- Die AfD will supranationale Institutionen de facto abschaffen (EU-Politik) und supranationale Instutionen stärken (Außenpolitik)
- Die AfD will uneingeschränkte Souveränität ohne sich nach anderen zu richten (EU-Politik) und nach der Pfeife Russlands tanzen (Außenpolitik)
- Die AfD will internationale Krisenherde entschärfen und sich gleichzeitig nirgendwo mehr einmischen.
- Die AfD will wegen langanhaltenden Schuldgefühlen, Depressionen und psychosomatischen Beschwerden bei Abtreibenden deren Belange bei der Abtreibungsberatung komplett hinten anstellen.
- Die AfD sieht das bekanntermaßen herkunftsneutrale römische Recht und die bekanntermaßen offene wissenschaftlich-humanistische Tradition als Grundpfeiler unserer Gesellschaft und will sich deswegen fremden Kulturen verschließen.
- Die AfD lehnt politische Sprachvorgaben ab und will englischsprachige Studiengänge verbieten
- Die AfD will die Religionsausübung durch Gesetze einschränken, genauer gesagt nur die Ausübung einer einzigen Religion (andere werden jedenfalls nicht erwähnt) und bekennt sich sich zur Glaubensfreiheit
- Die AfD forder die Abschaffung von Gender-Forschung und den Erhalt kleiner Forschungsbereiche.
- Die AfD lehnt ideologische Indoktrination an Schulen ab und fordert in ihrer Schulpolitik einen christlich-humanistischen Wertekanon.
- Die AfD bemängelt die mangelnden Fähigkeiten von Schulabgängern und will an Schulen in Zukunft nur noch Wissen, aber keine Methoden mehr vermitteln. (Wär ja auch schlecht für populistische Parteien, wenn die Wähler von morgen "denken" könnten...)

_wenn ich es nicht ausdrücklich dazu schreiben, stehen diese vollkommen bescheuerten Kombinationen übrigens meist in ein und dem selben Abschnitt _

Von so Dingen wie "Finanzierung" mal ganz zu schweigen. Auf der einen Seite will man unbedingt den "schlanken Staat" und lehnt zusätzliche Belastungen immer ab, auf der anderen Seite fordert man hohe zusätzliche Ausgaben für Polizei, Militär, Familien, Forschung,...


Stellenweise ist aber auch sehr offensichtlich, warum das ganze nicht zueinander passt: 1A Guttenberging. Die Forderung, die Bundesagentur für Arbeit abzuschaffen und alle Arbeitslosen-bezogenen Maßnahmen zu bündeln ist z.B. 100% Peter Hartz/Agenda 2010 (das mittlerweile das Verfassungsgericht die Umsetzung verboten hat, muss der AfD wohl entgangen sein).



Anmerkung zur Geschlechterpolitik: Ein klares Rollenbild abseits der ständigen verweise auf Tradition habe ich noch nicht bemerkt, aber auf alle Fälle äußert sich die AfD negativ über "Frauen als Arbeitskraft" (wohlgemerkt: Alle Frauen, nicht "Mütter"), während Männer als Arbeitskraft nicht kritisiert werden.


More 2 come, falls ich Lust bekommen sollte, mir 9+. anzutun.


_Edit:_


Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Es kommt mMn nach drauf an wie stark das völkische ist. Die Wahlstrategen von der AfD wissen ganz genau, dass übertrieben völkische Ansichten nicht ankommen und deshalb werden diese Ansichten auch aussortiert.



Dafür spricht sie aber verdammt oft von Völkern, Traditionen, christlichen Wurzeln und ganz viel "deutsch". Eine sachorientierte Politik sieht ganz anders aus, dieses Programm konzentriert sich voll auf "haben Deutsche schon immer so gemacht, machen wir weiter so".




Threshold schrieb:


> Wieso wenig?
> Wieso hat sich denn beim Mann eine stärkere Muskulatur gebildet?



Hast du mein Post eigentlich verstanden?
Es hat sich "beim Mann" keine stärkere Muskulatur gebildet. Im Bevölkerungsschnitt sind Männer etwas stärker, weil sie größer sind und prozentual häufiger muskelaufbauenden Tätigkeiten nachgehen. Aber das ist gesellschafts gesteuertes Verhalten, nicht Evolution/genetische Veranlagung. Guck dir mal Boddybuilderen an, dann siehst was für einen 0-Effekt das fehlen eines Y-Chromosoms auf die Ausbildung von Muskeln hat.



> Und ich rede nicht von Sportlern, denn da hingt der Vergleich wieder, da Männer schneller laufen, weiter und höher springen und weiter werfen können -- beachte die Rekorde bei den olympischen Spielen.



Ich wiederhole: Beachte die Größenunterschiede. Da hat _homo sapiens_ definitiv einen Geschlechtsdimorphismus (und bei allen Laufsportarten und einigen weiteren ist ein schmales, sprintfreundliches Becken auch von Vorteil), aber bei gleicher Körpergröße verschwinden diese Effekte weitestgehend. Und in unserer Gesellschaft sind Körpergröße (und Sprintvermögen) bzw. daraus abgeleitete Faktoren für 99% der Tätigkeiten vollkommen egal. Es gibt keine biologische Grundlage für unterschiedliche Rollenbilder abseits der ~3 bis 6 Monate im Leben einer durchschnittlichen Frau, in denen diese aufgrund fortgeschrittener Schwangerschaft bzw. andauernder Stillperiode bestimmte Tätigkeiten nicht ausführen kann. Und selbst dieser Zeitraum wird berufstechnisch eigentlich noch überkompensiert durch die höhere Lebenserwartung (die allerdings auch wiederum nicht genetisch-, sondern verhaltens-bedingt ist)


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (28. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> ....Wenn Mann mit gespreitzen Beinen irgendwo sitzt ist das dann "man spreading" und total anstößig ...


Stehst Du auf Männer, die sich öffentlich am Sack kraulen?
Es gibt einen Wandel in der Gesellschaft hin zu weniger
demonstrierter Aggressivität. Das ist eine gute Entwicklung.

Diesen Weg des friedlichen miteinanders kann man weiter
gehen, oder wir gehen zurück zu Zeiten, in denen es anders
war.

Die AfD will zurück, vermutlich (Achtung DarkScorpion,
vermutlich bedeutet, dass ich es vermute) bis in die Jahre
vor 1997, als Vergewaltigung in der Ehe noch nicht strafbar
war. Das sind gerade mal lächerliche 20 Jahre, in denen
gesellschaftlich viel passierte. Ich halte es für eine rundum
sinnvoll Entwicklung. 

Aber wer möchte in die alten Zeiten zurück? Darum wiederhole
ich mich, dass die AfD mit ihrem gesellschaftlichen Bild für
mich unwählbar ist.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ...._wenn ich es nicht ausdrücklich  dazu schreiben, stehen diese vollkommen bescheuerten Kombinationen  übrigens meist in ein und dem selben Abschnitt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...


Danke, ich wollte es nicht glauben und lass eben ein wenig im
Programmentwurf. Herrlich, was für ein Stuss ....


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Die AfD will zurück, vermutlich (Achtung DarkScorpion,
> vermutlich bedeutet, dass ich es vermute) bis in die Jahre
> vor 1997, als Vergewaltigung in der Ehe noch nicht strafbar
> war. Das sind gerade mal lächerliche 20 Jahre, in denen
> ...


Die wenigsten in der AfD wollen dahin zurück. 
Dort sind die meisten Leute sogar moderner drauf als bei der CSU.


----------



## Woohoo (28. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Stehst Du auf Männer, die sich öffentlich am Sack kraulen?
> Es gibt einen Wandel in der Gesellschaft hin zu weniger
> demonstrierter Aggressivität. Das ist eine gute Entwicklung.



Wer hat was von Sack kraulen gesagt?  Es ist das normale sitzen gemeint. So sitzen z.b. männliche Teilnehmer in Talk Shows.
Wenn Fauen ihren BH zurechtrücken ist das auch anstößig und zu verabscheuen. Feminismus verpestet einfach das Verhältnis zwischen den Geschlechtern und sät Zwietracht.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (28. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Feminismus verpestet einfach das Verhältnis zwischen den Geschlechtern und sät Zwietracht.


Das wollen die meisten Feministinnen aber nicht hören.


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Hast du mein Post eigentlich verstanden?
> Es hat sich "beim Mann" keine stärkere Muskulatur gebildet. Im Bevölkerungsschnitt sind Männer etwas stärker, weil sie größer sind und prozentual häufiger muskelaufbauenden Tätigkeiten nachgehen. Aber das ist gesellschafts gesteuertes Verhalten, nicht Evolution/genetische Veranlagung. Guck dir mal Boddybuilderen an, dann siehst was für einen 0-Effekt das fehlen eines Y-Chromosoms auf die Ausbildung von Muskeln hat.





ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Ich wiederhole: Beachte die Größenunterschiede. Da hat _homo sapiens_ definitiv einen Geschlechtsdimorphismus (und bei allen Laufsportarten und einigen weiteren ist ein schmales, sprintfreundliches Becken auch von Vorteil), aber bei gleicher Körpergröße verschwinden diese Effekte weitestgehend. Und in unserer Gesellschaft sind Körpergröße (und Sprintvermögen) bzw. daraus abgeleitete Faktoren für 99% der Tätigkeiten vollkommen egal. Es gibt keine biologische Grundlage für unterschiedliche Rollenbilder abseits der ~3 bis 6 Monate im Leben einer durchschnittlichen Frau, in denen diese aufgrund fortgeschrittener Schwangerschaft bzw. andauernder Stillperiode bestimmte Tätigkeiten nicht ausführen kann. Und selbst dieser Zeitraum wird berufstechnisch eigentlich noch überkompensiert durch die höhere Lebenserwartung (die allerdings auch wiederum nicht genetisch-, sondern verhaltens-bedingt ist)




Öhm...
So wie es scheint, hast du die Hormone völlig vergessen. Der Mann hat nicht mehr Muskeln, allein weil der etwas größer ist, sondern auch, oder besser hauptsächlich, wegen dem Testosteron.
Davon produziert der Mann 10-20x so viel die die Frau und das lässt die Muskeln verglichen mit der Frau deutlich anschwellen. Ich kann mich jetzt nicht mehr exakt daran erinnern, meine aber, dass bei der Frau der Anteil Muskelmasse am Gesamtkörpergewicht bei um die 30% liegt, beim Mann so um die 40. Zudem arbeiten in der Muskelzelle der männlichen Skelettmuskeln mehr Mitrochondrien, wodurch auch mehr Energie produziert wird.
Das mit dem "Hüftvorteil" stimmt zwar - aber guck dir mal die Weltmeister im Gewichtheben an. Da stemmt der Rekordhalter der Männer schon mal fast 40 Kilo mehr, als die aktuelle Rekordhalterin.


----------



## Sparanus (29. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Für wen hält sich die türkische Regierung eigentlich, dass sie meint in die deutsche Pressefreiheit eingreifen zu können ?



Wie gesagt, behandeln wir die wie sie es verdient haben, also wie Russland. 
Also her mit den Sanktionen.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (29. März 2016)

Das AfD Programm liest sich wie die heile Welt Bröschure aus den 50 ern.


> Die wenigsten in der AfD wollen dahin zurück.
> Dort sind die meisten Leute sogar moderner drauf als bei der CSU.


Mag ja sein und jetzt ist die Truppe noch recht harmlos, aber was passiert wenn die die Luft der macht schnuppern?


----------



## efdev (29. März 2016)

Dr Bakterius schrieb:


> Das AfD Programm liest sich wie die heile Welt Bröschure aus den 50 ern.
> 
> Mag ja sein und jetzt ist die Truppe noch recht harmlos, aber was passiert wenn die die Luft der macht schnuppern?



Dann werden die bestimmt auch auf den Machterhaltungsmodus wechseln wie die restlichen Parteien auch


----------



## Kenny- (29. März 2016)

Naja das beste ist einfach abzuwarten, bis sie ihr offizielles Parteiprogramm durchgeprügelt und vorgestellt haben... Dann kann man sich das in Ruhe durchlesen und dies zustimmen oder eben zerreißen.
Leider sind in den rechten, aber auch linken Parteien oft Mitglieder, die doch etwas zu radikal in ihrer Einstellung sind.. Personen wie Höcke sind da echt nicht vertretbar... 
Ebenso gibt es ja auch genug gemäßigte Mitglieder der AFD. Ich habe zumindest gelesen (Ohne Gewähr), dass die AFD in Hamburg doch sehr human im Gegensatz zum Osten sein soll.


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. März 2016)

Die AfD ist ne junge Partei, die ihre Identität noch finden muss. Da wird es bestimmt noch einige Machtkämpfe geben. Sollten eher gemäßigte Politiker wie Meuthen und Gauland sich durchsetzen, dann könnte die Partei irgendwann vernünftig genug werden, um wählbar zu sein. Bis dahin bleibt sie nur der Meckerkasten von Protestwählern.


----------



## Gelöschtes Mitglied 85610 (29. März 2016)

Ein interessanter Bericht zum Parteiprogramm der AfD aus der Sueddeutschen:

Wie die AfD die Bundesrepublik abschaffen will - Politik - Suddeutsche.de

Ok, ist natürlich Lügenpresse aber ich finde ihn interessant. Aber ich denke mal der Großteil der Protestwähler interessiert das Parteiprogramm eh nicht sondern nur die griffigen Parolen auf den Plakaten.


----------



## azzih (29. März 2016)

Ich wette 80% der AFD Wähler können für ihre Wahl nicht mehr Argumente vorbringen als "Die sind halt dagegen" und "Die sind gegen diese Flüchtlingsinvasion". Viel mehr "sinnvolle" Substanz hat diese Partei eh nicht zu bieten.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (29. März 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Ich wette 80% der AFD Wähler können für ihre Wahl nicht mehr Argumente vorbringen als "Die sind halt dagegen" und "Die sind gegen diese Flüchtlingsinvasion". Viel mehr "sinnvolle" Substanz hat diese Partei eh nicht zu bieten.


Also wie die Linken, die sagen alles ist ungerecht ? Oder wie die Grünen, die nicht mehr Programm bieten als Beschränkungen (Veggie Days usw.) oder die Aufnahme von noch mehr Flüchtlingen ? Oder die SPD die das Programm der CDU einfach übernimmt ?



Mac_Leichlingen schrieb:


> Ein interessanter Bericht zum Parteiprogramm der AfD aus der Sueddeutschen:
> 
> Wie die AfD die Bundesrepublik abschaffen will - Politik - Suddeutsche.de
> 
> Ok, ist natürlich Lügenpresse aber ich finde ihn interessant. Aber ich denke mal der Großteil der Protestwähler interessiert das Parteiprogramm eh nicht sondern nur die griffigen Parolen auf den Plakaten.


Das ist nichts als ein dramatisierende Panikanalyse. So eine Dramatisierung hatten wir zuvor nur als Bodo Ramelow Ministerpräsident von Thüringen wurde...
Da steht übrigens unter der Überschrift, dass es kein Bericht sondern eine persönliche Analyse ist.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Also wie die Linken, die sagen alles ist ungerecht ? Oder wie die Grünen, die nicht mehr Programm bieten als Beschränkungen (Veggie Days usw.) oder die Aufnahme von noch mehr Flüchtlingen ? Oder die SPD die das Programm der CDU einfach übernimmt ?...


Nein, sie sagen nicht, wie etwas nicht gehen soll, diese Parteien geben konstruktive Vorschläge, wie man Themen, die von den Partieen als Problem gesehen werden, anders regelt. Und die Vorschläge sind durchweg fundiert, erzeugen natürlich aber immer nur Kompromislösungen, weil man an Stelle "A" etwas gibt und an Stelle "B" etwas nimmt. Nichts anderes macht der Staat in der Rege immerl, abgesehen von Verhaltensregeln des BGB oder Gesetzen zum Schutz gegen was auch immer, aber auch dabei geht es in der Regel um Kostenverlagerung, z.B. von Krankheitkosten der Bürger hin zu besserer Produktqualität der Unternehmen. Grob vereinfacht nimmt der Staat Steuern ein und damit macht er etwas. Was, wo, wann, wie damit getan werden soll, wird immer unterschiedlich bewertet. 

Du magst Dich über grüne Vorschläge aufregen und sie als lächerlich und entmündiend ansehen. Z.B. die Krankheitskosten von Menschen, die sich ungesund ernähren werden auf alle umgelegt. Einen Tag in der Wocche im öffentlichen Raum fleischfreie Gerichte anzubieten, ist ein sinnvoller Vorschag, auch wenn das viele _"Ich brauche ein Schnitzel" _Gartenzwerge nicht erkennen. Ebenso ist auch das EEG zu sehen, welches eines der größten Investitionsprogramm der Nachkriegsgeschichte war, also ein Wirtschaftsförderprogramm der Grünen, oder der neue Vorstoß, gesetzlich zu regeln, dass ab 2035 keine Fahrzeuge mit Verbrennungsmotor mehr zugelassen werden.

Das sind ganz langfristige und weitsichtige Vorschläge, auf die sich Kunden, Produzenten und Infrastrukturbereitsteller sehr gut darauf vorbereiten können. Menschen, die an Quartalszahlen denken, können mit einer Politik, die 20 Jahre weiter denkt in der Regel wenig anfangen. Aber genau das ist die Aufgabe von Politik, langfristige Lenkung.

Von der AfD kommen im Programm natürlich auch "konstruktive" Vorschläge. Wie wir sie bewerten, hast Du auf den letzten 50 Seiten hier lesen können. Ein zurück zur Zeit der Heimatfilm und den fünfziger Jahren mag eine romantische Idee sein, umsetzbar im globalen Wettbewerb sind solche Vorschläge nicht.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (29. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Von der AfD kommen im Programm natürlich auch "konstruktive" Vorschläge. Wie wir sie bewerten, hast Du auf den letzten 50 Seiten hier lesen können. Ein zurück zur Zeit der Heimatfilm und den fünfziger Jahren mag eine romantische Idee sein, umsetzbar im globalen Wettbewerb sind solche Vorschläge nicht.


Mal drüber nachgedacht, dass die Pläne der Grünen (die nur Einschränkungen bedeuten) und Linken (mit der Zwangsenteignung der gesamten Bevölkerung) ebenso zum Großteil nicht umsetzbar sind ?

Wenn du die AfD kritisieren willst musst die auch die linkspopulistischen Parteien kritisieren.


----------



## azzih (29. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Also wie die Linken, die sagen alles ist ungerecht ? Oder wie die Grünen, die nicht mehr Programm bieten als Beschränkungen (Veggie Days usw.) oder die Aufnahme von noch mehr Flüchtlingen ? Oder die SPD die das Programm der CDU einfach übernimmt ?



Vielleicht liest du dir deren Parteiprogramme mal durch, dann schreibst du nochmal so wird das nur peinlich für dich.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Mal drüber nachgedacht, dass die Pläne der Grünen (die nur Einschränkungen bedeuten) und Linken (mit der Zwangsenteignung der gesamten Bevölkerung) ebenso zum Großteil nicht umsetzbar sind ?
> 
> Wenn du die AfD kritisieren willst musst die auch die linkspopulistischen Parteien kritisieren.



Grünen linkspopulistisch, aha. Komisch das die schon jahrelang bundes- und landespolitische Realpolitik machen und unter anderem im konservativen Süden regieren. Linke Themen wie das Bedingungslose Grundeinkommen sind auch keine Spinnerei, sondern werden auch ernsthaft von Ökonomen und Wirtschaftsvertretern diskutiert und sowas wie Erbschaftssteuer und Finaztransaktionssteuern sind notwendige Dinge, wenn man dauerhaft das Bestehen der sozialen Marktwirtschaft sichern will. Andernfalls wird sich das Kapital immer weiter auf immer weniger Personen fokussieren und ein sozialer Aufstieg ist irgendwann nicht mehr möglich, wenn der einzige Weg aufzusteigen der ist schon von Haus aus Geld zu haben.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (29. März 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Vielleicht liest du dir deren Parteiprogramme mal durch, dann schreibst du nochmal so wird das nur peinlich für dich.


Es gibt auch immer einen Unterschied zwischen den Plänen und der Umsetzung. Die SPD hält sich beispielsweise selten an ihr Programm und regiert lieber mit der CDU zusammen mit der sie sich nicht mehr wirklich unterscheidet.


EDIT:
Das Bedingungslose Grundeinkommen ist nicht finanzierbar. 
Ich hab bisher nur den Vorschlag gehört aber keinen Plan zu Umsetzung. Ich würde stattdessen vorschlagen den Mindestlohn auf 10,50€ zu erhöhen das wäre umsetzbar und würde den Sozialstaat nicht ruinieren.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> ....Das Bedingungslose Grundeinkommen ist nicht finanzierbar. .


Es kostet doch keinen Pfenning mehr? Du hast das Konzept nicht verstanden? Es werden vor allem Verwaltungskosten gespart. Es wird ganz im Gegenteil dazu führen, dass viel mehr Menschen anstatt nur Hartz IV zu bekommen nebenbei arbeitenw erden und es wird viel mehr Menschen geben, die ihren Job, der sie krank und unglücklich macht mit dem sicheren Bewußtsein, dass der Kühlschrank voll und ein WG-Zimmer finanzierbar ist in die Selbstständigkeit gehen und mit vielen guten neuen Ideen und Produkten unseren Lebensstandard ankurbeln.

Das Konzept bürgt Risiken und Chancen. Wenn ich dagegen die Sozialpolitik der AfD sehe, die Arbeitgeberanteile von Kranken-, Renten- und Arbeitslosigkeitesversicherungen striechen wollen, "könnte ich kotzen". Ein Blick in die USA zeigt, wohin das führt. Massenverarmung.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (29. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Das Konzept bürgt Risiken und Chancen. Wenn ich dagegen die Sozialpolitik der AfD sehe, die Arbeitgeberanteile von Kranken-, Renten- und Arbeitslosigkeitesversicherungen striechen wollen, "könnte ich kotzen". Ein Blick in die USA zeigt, wohin das führt. Massenverarmung.


Wo steht das bitte ?
Und wie hoch soll das bedingungslose Grundeinkommen sein ?


----------



## Nightslaver (29. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Einen Tag in der Wocche im öffentlichen Raum fleischfreie Gerichte anzubieten, ist ein sinnvoller Vorschag, auch wenn das viele _"Ich brauche ein Schnitzel" _Gartenzwerge nicht erkennen.



Und da gibt der Gartenzwerg sich dann doch selbst als Gartenzwergin zu erkennen. 

Sorry, aber ich lasse mir nicht von irgendwelchen Veganern und Vegetariern vorschreiben wann ich Fleisch essen darf.
Es gibt genug Gerichte die kein Fleisch enthalten und die ich auch regelmäßig esse, da brauch ich keine grünen Gartenzwerge die mir vorschreiben wann ich was essen soll.
Außerdem gäbe es bessere Wege um die Leute zu weniger Fleischkonsum zu bewegen, zum Beispiel indem man endlich mal wieder vernünftige Preise für hochwertiges Fleisch verlangt und nicht solche Dumpingpreise von 3 Euro für 400 - 500g Schnitzel.
Da braucht man die Leute nicht über irgendwelche "Veggie days" 1 mal pro Woche zu zwingen nur weil irgenwelche grünen Veganer Gartenzwerge keine Tiere sterben sehen können!


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> ...Außerdem gäbe es bessere Wege um die Leute zu weniger Fleischkonsum zu bewegen, zum Beispiel indem man endlich mal wieder vernünftige Preise für hochwertiges Fleisch verlangt und nicht solche Dumpingpreise von 3 Euro für 400 - 500g Schnitzel.


Also eine ordentliche Fleischsteuer als Lösung? Na, dann viel Spaß mit dem Durchsetzen. Warum sollte dadurch irgend etwas am Fleisch besser werden? Oder willst Du ganz allgemein nur noch Biofleisch als marktfähig zulassen? Du siehst, aus einem zu diskutierenden einfachem Vorschlag der Grünen wird ein Populistischer Vorschlag ohne Umsetzungsmöglichkeit. Es ist ein schönes Beispiel, wie AfD-Politik funktioniert.


----------



## efdev (29. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und da gibt der Gartenzwerg sich dann doch selbst als Gartenzwergin zu erkennen.
> 
> Sorry, aber ich lasse mir nicht von irgendwelchen Veganern und Vegetariern vorschreiben wann ich Fleisch essen darf.
> Es gibt genug Gerichte die kein Fleisch enthalten und die ich auch regelmäßig esse, da brauch ich keine grünen Gartenzwerge die mir vorschreiben wann ich was essen soll.



Ich kenne den genauen Vorschlag nicht mehr aber zu Hause darfst du dir bestimmt immer noch Fleisch zubereiten .

Die Idee des Veggie Days fand ich gar nicht mal so schlecht, wobei das Problem in meinen Augen früher im Bereich der Schule angegangen werden sollte was es da meistens zu Essen gibt


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (29. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Du siehst, aus einem zu diskutierenden einfachem Vorschlag der Grünen wird ein Populistischer Vorschlag ohne Umsetzungsmöglichkeit. Es ist ein schönes Beispiel, wie AfD-Politik funktioniert.


Der Vorschlag der Grünen war ebenfalls populistisch um die vegetarischen und veganischen "Gartenzwerge" anzulocken. 

Er hat geschrieben, dass wieder mehr Aspekt auf Qualität statt auf "Geiz ist Geil" gesetzt werden sollte. Das hat nichts mit einer Steuer zu tun, denn diese Entwicklung muss vom Verbraucher getragen werden.


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. März 2016)

Die türkische Regierung verlangte offenbar die Löschung des Satire-Videos. Die Folge: es wurde nun mit englischen Untertiteln unterlegt. 

Türkei verlangt offenbar*das "extra 3"-Video zu löschen - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (29. März 2016)

Jetzt ist extra3 wahrscheinlich europaweit bekannt geworden.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Die türkische Regierung verlangte offenbar die Löschung des Satire-Videos. Die Folge: es wurde nun mit englischen Untertiteln unterlegt.
> 
> Türkei verlangt offenbar*das "extra 3"-Video zu löschen - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Jaja, Erdogan ist ja sowieso der Meinung das Deutschland nur ne türkische Kolonie ist und jeder hier hopsen muss wen er spring sagt.


----------



## Bester_Nick (29. März 2016)

Mir zeigt das nur, dass er das Konzept der Pressefreiheit nicht verstanden hat. Allein schon die Annahme, dass die deutsche Regierung das könnte.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Mir zeigt das nur, dass er das Konzept der Pressefreiheit nicht verstanden hat. Allein schon die Annahme, dass die deutsche Regierung das könnte.



Das doch Erdogan egal, der glaubt was er kann müssen auch alle anderen machen können und wen nicht müssen halt die Richter die da ihr veto einlegen mundtot gemacht werden.
Der Mann ist halt schlicht ein korrupter Dispot sowie eine Schande und Gefahr für eine demokratische / sekulare und meinungsoffene Türkei.


----------



## the_leon (29. März 2016)

Ich find der Vorschlag mit der Fleischsteuer gut.
Dann erhöhen wir die Preise für Lebensmittel um 50% und können unsere Landwirte in DE mal ordentlich bezahlen :jaja:


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Ich find der Vorschlag mit der Fleischsteuer gut.
> Dann erhöhen wir die Preise für Lebensmittel um 50% und können unsere Landwirte in DE mal ordentlich bezahlen :jaja:


Ich würde die Steuer für Grundnahrungsmittel auf der "gesunden" Seite eher senken und auf der "ungesunderen" Seite dafür erhöhen - Fleisch würde ich aber grundsätzlich jetzt nicht automatisch auf die "ungesunde" Seite werfen.^^ Solange man es in Maßen konsumiert ist es auch nicht grundsätzlich schädlich.
Schädlicher dagegen ist das, was aus der Großindustrie kommt, Gutfried, Wiesenhof usw. sowie das Zeug, was man beim McDoof und Burger King futtert. 
Da würde ich eine saftige Steuer draufhauen. 

Genauso wie auf alle Genussmittel, inklusive Alkohol.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (29. März 2016)

Erdogan lebt wahrscheinlich gedanklich noch in der Zeit der absolutistischen Herrscher bei denen "Königsbeleidigung" noch bestraft wurde. Er überschätzt außerdem maßlos seine Macht, sonst würde er ja nicht meinen in die Pressefreiheit anderer Länder eingreifen zu können.

Was sich der Botschafter wohl gedacht haben muss.


----------



## efdev (29. März 2016)

@Two-Face
Aber probier mal so etwas durchzubringen da werden so einige quer schießen


----------



## Nightslaver (29. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Ich würde die Steuer für Grundnahrungsmittel auf der "gesunden" Seite eher senken und auf der "ungesunderen" Seite dafür erhöhen - Fleisch würde ich aber grundsätzlich jetzt nicht automatisch auf die "ungesunde" Seite werfen.^^ Solange man es in Maßen konsumiert ist es auch nicht grundsätzlich schädlich.
> Schädlicher dagegen ist das, was aus der Großindustrie kommt, Gutfried, Wiesenhof usw. sowie das Zeug, was man beim McDoof und Burger King futtert.
> Da würde ich eine saftige Steuer draufhauen.
> 
> Genauso wie auf alle Genussmittel, inklusive Alkohol.



Sorry, so eine Steuer ist völliger Blödsinn. Kein Lebensmittel ist perse ungesund. Selbst Schokolade ist in angemessener Menge Gesund.
Das Problem ist das die Industrie in alles völlig überzogene Mengen von Salz, Fett und Zucker reinpumpt, sein es Obstsäfte, Schokolade, Pommes, Wurst, Kornflakes, usw.

Was würde so eine Steuer also besser machen? Nichts, weil so einer Steuer nicht die Probleme bekämpft, sondern nur Symtome!
Das Problem ist das was dem Kunden verkauft wird. Außnahme davon sind Milch und Fleisch, da liegt das Problem bei den Dumpingpreisen die durch nicht artgerechte Tierhaltung und Fütterung erreicht wird.
Wir brauchen also keine Steuern auf Lebensmittel sondern Maulkörbe für die Lebensmittelindustrie und Gesetze die bessere Tierhaltung und Fütterung erzwingt was automatisch zu einer Preissteigerung führen würde, was dazu führen würde das die Menschen auf Grund des gestiegenen Preises automatisch weniger Fleisch konsumieren würden und weniger Salz, Zucker und Fett in Produkten würde auch automatisch dazu führen das die Menschen weniger krank werden würden!


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (29. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> @Two face
> Aber probier mal so etwas durchzubringen da werden so einige quer schießen


Diese Steuer würde wieder nur die Verbraucher treffen und nicht die an der "Geiz ist Geil" Mentalität Geld verdienen. Außerdem würde sie die ohnehin schwierige Situation der Landwirte nur verschlimmern.


efdev schrieb:


> Die Idee des Veggie Days fand ich gar nicht mal so schlecht, wobei das Problem in meinen Augen früher im Bereich der Schule angegangen werden sollte was es da meistens zu Essen gibt


Das ist die Aufgabe der Schulkonferenzen (bzw. der Schüler-, Eltern- und Lehrerräte) der jeweiligen Schulen und nicht die Aufgabe der Politik.


----------



## the_leon (29. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Außnahme davon sind Milch und Fleisch, da liegt das Problem bei den Dumpingpreisen die durch nicht artgerechte Tierhaltung und Fütterung erreicht wird.
> Wir brauchen also keine Steuern auf Lebensmittel sondern Maulkörbe für die Lebensmittelindustrie und Gesetze die bessere Tierhaltung und Fütterung erzwingt was automatisch zu einer Preissteigerung führen würde, was dazu führen würde das die Menschen auf Grund des gestiegenen Preises automatisch weniger Fleisch konsumieren würden und weniger Salz, Zucker und Fett in Produkten würde auch automatisch dazu führen das die Menschen weniger krank werden würden!



Das Problem ist, die Preise für alle landwirtschaftlichen Produkte sind aktuell im Keller.
Für einen Liter Milch kommen ca 27ct an beim Bauern derzeit.
Das deckt nicht mal die Produtionskosten aktuell.
Und die Tierhaltung ist auch nicht immer Massentierhaltung oder sonstwas, es werden auch keine Antibiotika vorbeugend verabreicht. Das behauptet nur die Bild Zeitung.
Da brauchen wir einen Maulkorb für die Bild und eine Regierung die es einsieht, dass man nicht die niedrigsten Lebensmittelpreise in der EU haben muss.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das ist die Aufgabe der  Schulkonferenzen (bzw. der Schüler-, Eltern- und Lehrerräte) der  jeweiligen Schulen und nicht die Aufgabe der Politik.


Ich habe als es bei uns im Schulforum diskutiert wurde dagegen gestimmt, da ich es nicht richtig halte, wenn die Schule den Schülern ihre Essensgewohnheiten vorschreibt.
Es ist sinnvoll jeden Tag ein vegetarisches Gericht anzubieten, aber nicht einen Tag in der Woche vegetarisch und sonst nicht.


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Sorry, so eine Steuer ist völliger Blödsinn. Kein Lebensmittel ist perse ungesund. Selbst Schokolade ist in angemessener Menge Gesund.
> Das Problem ist das die Industrie in alles völlig überzogene Mengen von Salz, Fett und Zucker reinpumpt, sein es Obstsäfte, Schokolade, Pommes, Wurst, Kornflakes, usw.


Da ist jetzt wieder die Frage, ist die Milchschnitte gesund?
Oder doch eher Genussmittel?



Nightslaver schrieb:


> Was würde so eine Steuer also besser machen? Nichts, weil so einer Steuer nicht die Probleme bekämpft, sondern nur Symtome!


Öhm, und wie willst du Alkohol und Zigaretten durch Gesetze "gesund" machen?




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das was dem Kunden verkauft wird. Außnahme davon sind Milch und Fleisch, da liegt das Problem bei den Dumpingpreisen die durch nicht artgerechte Tierhaltung und Fütterung erreicht wird.
> Wir brauchen also keine Steuern auf Lebensmittel sondern Maulkörbe für die Lebensmittelindustrie und Gesetze die bessere Tierhaltung und Fütterung erzwingt was automatisch zu einer Preissteigerung führen würde, was dazu führen würde das die Menschen auf Grund des gestiegenen Preises automatisch weniger Fleisch konsumieren würden und weniger Salz, Zucker und Fett in Produkten würde auch automatisch dazu führen das die Menschen weniger krank werden würden!


Bringst du solche Gesetze raus, isst niemand mehr bei Meckes und Co.
Soll mir recht sein, aber auf der anderen Seite muss dann auch die Lebensmittelsteuer deutlich gesenkt werden. Auch unser (importiertes) Gemüse ist nicht ausschließlich Gesund, nur weil da kein tierisches Fett oder zusätzlicher Zucker dran ist - dafür pappen halt Pestizide dran.


----------



## 100001 (29. März 2016)

Um auf das Grundthema zurück zu kommen,
wundert es echt noch jemanden?

Hier ist eine schöne Auflistung, klar die Seite ist naja, aber nach meinen Stichproben stimmts auch..... 
You are being redirected...


----------



## the_leon (29. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Bringst du solche Gesetze raus, isst niemand mehr bei Meckes und Co.
> Soll mir recht sein, aber auf der anderen Seite muss dann auch die Lebensmittelsteuer deutlich gesenkt werden. Auch unser (importiertes) Gemüse ist nicht ausschließlich Gesund, nur weil da kein tierisches Fett oder zusätzlicher Zucker dran ist - dafür pappen halt Pestizide dran.


Naja, Pestizide gibt es nur den Medien, die haben den Begriff erfunden.
Um Rückstände in deutschen Lebensmitteln zu finden muss man schon im Promillebereich suchen. Und weit unterhalb jeglichen Grenzwerten bist du dabei sowieso.


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Naja, Pestizide gibt es nur den Medien, die haben den Begriff erfunden.
> Um Rückstände in deutschen Lebensmitteln zu finden muss man schon im Promillebereich suchen. Und weit unterhalb jeglichen Grenzwerten bist du dabei sowieso.


Hmm, und das Glyphosat im Bier wurde kürzlich erst ins Reinheitsgebot aufgenommen, oder wie?
Es sind nicht nur die Pestizide.
Rotes Fleisch wurde doch erst kürzlich u.a. wegen dem hohem Natriumgehalt kritisiert. Das ist bei einigen Kohlsorten aber auch nicht anders, auch die sind oft behandelt.
Zudem finest du heute kein landwirtschaftliches Erzeugnis mehr, wo kein Unkrautvernichter dran ist.


----------



## Nightslaver (29. März 2016)

the_leon schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, die Preise für alle landwirtschaftlichen Produkte sind aktuell im Keller.
> Für einen Liter Milch kommen ca 27ct an beim Bauern derzeit.
> Das deckt nicht mal die Produtionskosten aktuell.
> Und die Tierhaltung ist auch nicht immer Massentierhaltung oder sonstwas, es werden auch keine Antibiotika vorbeugend verabreicht. Das behauptet nur die Bild Zeitung.
> Da brauchen wir einen Maulkorb für die Bild und eine Regierung die es einsieht, dass man nicht die niedrigsten Lebensmittelpreise in der EU haben muss.



Ich rede beim Maulkorb von der Lebensmittelindustrie und nicht der Tierhaltung. Die Lebensmittelindustrie fügt ihren Produkten reihenweise und dauernd zuviel Zucker, Fett und Salz hinzu. Dagegen müsste vorgegangen werden. Wir nehmen täglich, selbst bei gesunder Ernährung viel zu viel Salz und Zucker zu uns weil das Massenhaft in allen Produkten enthalten ist!
Der Tierhaltung müsste man schlicht bessere Haltungsbedingungen und besseres Futter für die Tiere vorschreiben, das würde die Produktionskosten schon nach oben treiben und somit auch die Verkaufspreise.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (29. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Da würde ich eine saftige Steuer draufhauen.
> 
> Genauso wie auf alle Genussmittel,* inklusive Alkohol*.



Dem kann ich, als Student, nicht zustimmen!


----------



## Two-Face (29. März 2016)

Bin auch Student und dazu noch Bayer.

*Deal with it*


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (29. März 2016)

Alexander Gauland: AfD wird von allen ausgegrenzt - Gastkommentar - DIE WELT
Hier mal ein Gastbeitrag von Alexander Gauland.


----------



## azzih (29. März 2016)

Es bräuchte keine Fleischsteuer oder Veggie Day oder son Quatsch. Einfach die immensen Subventionen streichen oder kürzen und fertig. Es ist schlicht ein Witz das ein verarbeitetes Produkt wie Fleisch oder Milch, in dem so viele Ressourcen stecken (Wasser, Futtermittel, Strom usw.) teils weniger kostet als die Rohstoffe mit denen die Tiere gefüttert wurden. Jeder soll essen was er/sie will, aber steuerlich brauchen wir keine Massentierhaltung subventionieren. Wir müssen da hin kommen das die Preise wieder ein realisitisches Bild ihrer Erzeugungskosten wiederspiegeln und das die Bauern davon leben können. Auch sollten keine Tiere in KAH ZETT-ähnlichen Stallungen gehalten werden (was soll die bescheuerte Zensur?).


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Öhm...
> So wie es scheint, hast du die Hormone völlig vergessen. Der Mann hat nicht mehr Muskeln, allein weil der etwas größer ist, sondern auch, oder besser hauptsächlich, wegen dem Testosteron.
> Davon produziert der Mann 10-20x so viel die die Frau und das lässt die Muskeln verglichen mit der Frau deutlich anschwellen. Ich kann mich jetzt nicht mehr exakt daran erinnern, meine aber, dass bei der Frau der Anteil Muskelmasse am Gesamtkörpergewicht bei um die 30% liegt, beim Mann so um die 40.



Genauer gesagt sind es 35 zu 40% - im Schnitt. Trainierte Sportlerinnen erreichen entsprechend höhere Werte, womit wir wieder bei den nicht genetisch, sondern gesellschaftlich bedingten Verhaltensmustern sind. Aber ja: An die unterschiedliche Hormonproduktion bzw. deren Auswirkung auf die Muskeln hatte ich gestern abend tatsächlich nicht mehr gedacht. In Anbetracht eines Unterschieds von (gesamtgewichtsbereinigt und bei identischem Verhalten) von vielleicht 5-10% Muskelmasse bei 1000% Unterschied in der Testosteronproduktion sollte aber auch klar sein, wie wichtig dieser ist. Inbesondere wenn man sich den Alltags-Muskeleinsatz des typischen deutschen AngestellenInnen anguckt 




Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Die türkische Regierung verlangte offenbar die Löschung des Satire-Videos. Die Folge: es wurde nun mit englischen Untertiteln unterlegt.
> 
> Türkei verlangt offenbar*das "extra 3"-Video zu löschen - SPIEGEL ONLINE



Es lebe der NDR 
(zumindest solange, bis die AfD ihn abschafft...)




Nightslaver schrieb:


> Das Problem ist das was dem Kunden verkauft wird. Außnahme davon sind Milch und Fleisch, da liegt das Problem bei den Dumpingpreisen die durch nicht artgerechte Tierhaltung und Fütterung erreicht wird.
> Wir brauchen also keine Steuern auf Lebensmittel sondern Maulkörbe für die Lebensmittelindustrie und Gesetze die bessere Tierhaltung und Fütterung erzwingt was automatisch zu einer Preissteigerung führen würde, was dazu führen würde das die Menschen auf Grund des gestiegenen Preises automatisch weniger Fleisch konsumieren würden und weniger Salz, Zucker und Fett in Produkten würde auch automatisch dazu führen das die Menschen weniger krank werden würden!



Könnte fast ein grünes Wahlprogramm werden.
(Hat die AfD dazu eigentlich eine Meinung? Spontan konnte ich dazu nichts finden, außer natürlich "schlanker Staat" und "Marktwirtschaft" alias "lasst die Unternehmen machen, was sie wollen, schafft alle bestehenden Regeln ab")




the_leon schrieb:


> Das Problem ist, die Preise für alle landwirtschaftlichen Produkte sind aktuell im Keller.
> Für einen Liter Milch kommen ca 27ct an beim Bauern derzeit.
> Das deckt nicht mal die Produtionskosten aktuell.
> Und die Tierhaltung ist auch nicht immer Massentierhaltung oder sonstwas, es werden auch keine Antibiotika vorbeugend verabreicht. Das behauptet nur die Bild Zeitung.
> Da brauchen wir einen Maulkorb für die Bild und eine Regierung die es einsieht, dass man nicht die niedrigsten Lebensmittelpreise in der EU haben muss.



Mit der Regierung hat das (ausnahmsweise) mal wenig zu tun. Wir haben schlichtweg zu viel landwirtschaftliche Produktion (u.a. wegen verfehlter Politik bis ~zum Ende der Ära Kohl) und solange nicht ettliche Bauern vom Markt verschwinden, kann der Staat da allenfalls mit weiteren Maßnahmen zur Förderung der (weniger ergiebigen) Bio-Landwirtschaft etwas ändern. Das ist aber eher ein psychologisches Problem, denn gerade die großen, von den Bauern getragenen Agrarlobbys wehren sich ja gegen Bio - obwohl das mehr einbrächte.
Verstehe einer die Konservativen...



> Ich habe als es bei uns im Schulforum diskutiert wurde dagegen gestimmt, da ich es nicht richtig halte, wenn die Schule den Schülern ihre Essensgewohnheiten vorschreibt.
> Es ist sinnvoll jeden Tag ein vegetarisches Gericht anzubieten, aber nicht einen Tag in der Woche vegetarisch und sonst nicht.



Ich halte staatliche Einmischung an dieser Stelle zwar auch für falsch (und den Populismus-Versuch der Grünen für hochgradig idiotisch - sehr schade nur, dass sie sich über dessen Ergebnis auch von der Umverteilung verabschiedet haben  ), aber ein Vorteil hat ein Veggie-Day:
Die Fleisch-muss-sein-Fraktion wird vor die Wahl gestellt, sich entweder für den Tag etwas ganz anderes zu suchen, oder es doch mal ohne Fleisch zu versuchen. Bietet man vegetarisches Essen nur zusätzlich an, hilft das dagegen rein gar nicht gegen feste Verhaltensmuster - es wird nicht gegessen, weil "Essen ohne Fleisch ja gar nicht schmecken kann". Zwang ist zwar zu Recht unpopulär, in diesem Fall aber die einzige Option, denn zu Einsicht wird es nicht kommen. (Allerdings können das Kantinen bitte selber regeln und einmal im Monat sollte auch reichen, solange die Nachfrage nach vegetarischem Essen nicht steigt.)


----------



## efdev (29. März 2016)

Die Bauern werden von selbst weniger ist nur eine Frage der Zeit(lässt sich mit wegfallen von Subventionen bestimmt rapide beschleunigen ) viele arbeiten eben nicht "Wirtschaftlich" da sind größere wie kleinere Betriebe von betroffen wobei kleine Betriebe mit eigenem Vertrieb noch die größten Überlebenschancen haben.
Im Moment werden eben einfach die kleinen Betriebe von den größeren Aufgefressen betrifft vor allem den Ackerbau wenn die Pachtverträge auslaufen bin gespannt wie lange es noch der Familienbetrieb bei uns macht .


----------



## DarfVadder (29. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Die Bauern werden von selbst weniger ist nur eine Frage der Zeit(lässt sich mit wegfallen von Subventionen bestimmt rapide beschleunigen ) viele arbeiten eben nicht "Wirtschaftlich" da sind größere wie kleinere Betriebe von betroffen wobei kleine Betriebe mit eigenem Vertrieb noch die größten Überlebenschancen haben.
> Im Moment werden eben einfach die kleinen Betriebe von den größeren Aufgefressen betrifft vor allem den Ackerbau wenn die Pachtverträge auslaufen bin gespannt wie lange es noch der Familienbetrieb bei uns macht .



Ich hoffe aber dass trotzdem einige Kleinbauern/Familienbetriebe überleben, weil wenn es in der Landwirtschaft ebenfalls nur noch um die Gewinnmaximierung um jeden Preis geht, dann bleibt die Qualität der Lebensmittel auf der Strecke, siehe Massentierhaltung...
Ich bin jedenfalls froh dass ich mein Fleisch noch beim örtlichen Bio Bauern kaufen kann.


----------



## Threshold (29. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Könnte fast ein grünes Wahlprogramm werden.
> (Hat die AfD dazu eigentlich eine Meinung? Spontan konnte ich dazu nichts finden, außer natürlich "schlanker Staat" und "Marktwirtschaft" alias "lasst die Unternehmen machen, was sie wollen, schafft alle bestehenden Regeln ab")



Da kommt die Klientelpolitik der Reste der Neoliberalen durch, die noch in der Partei sind und auch ihren Kuchen wollen.
Wenn ich nicht irre, will die AFD auch das Bankgeheimnis wieder aufwerten und den Kauf von Steuer CDs aus Steueroasen verbieten.



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit der Regierung hat das (ausnahmsweise) mal wenig zu tun. Wir haben schlichtweg zu viel landwirtschaftliche Produktion (u.a. wegen verfehlter Politik bis ~zum Ende der Ära Kohl) und solange nicht ettliche Bauern vom Markt verschwinden, kann der Staat da allenfalls mit weiteren Maßnahmen zur Förderung der (weniger ergiebigen) Bio-Landwirtschaft etwas ändern. Das ist aber eher ein psychologisches Problem, denn gerade die großen, von den Bauern getragenen Agrarlobbys wehren sich ja gegen Bio - obwohl das mehr einbrächte.
> Verstehe einer die Konservativen...



Solange die Energiekonzerne Geld bekommen, dass sie Kohlekraftwerke in Bereitschaften halten, ist alles bestens im Staat.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (29. März 2016)

Jup, Steuerfahndung will die AfD deutlich erschweren. Aber da sie ja auch "Gewerbe- Vermogen- und Erschaftsteuer abschaffen" will, haben Reiche ja in Zukunft gar keinen Grund mehr, ihr Geld ins Ausland zu schaffen...



ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Wo ich so weiterlese bei der AfD...:
> Um aus DIESEM Entwurf ein tragfähiges Programm zu machen, müsste der Parteitag aber noch EINIGES leisten. Bislang hat man scheinbar nicht einmal die Forderungen mit der Realität oder auch nur untereinander abgeglichen. Meine Lieblingsstilblüten:
> 
> 
> ...



Spaß ist zwar was anderes, aber man sollte wissen, worüber man hier diskutieren möchte. Aber auch Teil 2 des AfD-Parteiprogramms hat Schmunzler:

- trotz obigen Pochens auf nationale Souveränität will die AfD "die Weltwirtschaft ausrichten" (wie erklärt sie nicht)
- die AfD will (zum wiederholten Male) einen "schlanken Staat". Und "bessere Infrastruktur". Und "gezielte Investitionen und Ansiedlungspolitik für den ländlichen Raum". Und ...
- die AfD will neben dem "schlanken Staat" massiv "Bürokratie abbauen" - und u.a. "Lebensmittel besser kennzeichen", "Nahrungsergänzungsmittel pharmazeutisch prüfen", "Langzeitstudien" einfordern, Produkte auf geplante Obsoleszenz prüfen, "Stiftung Warentest und Verbraucherzentralen stärken" (d.h.: hier befürwortet sie nur eine "Stärkung". Alter FDP-Trick mit passiver und aktiver Form?), eine "zwingende dreistufige fachtechnische Prüfung und Kostenüberwachung" für Bauvorhaben, die Entwicklung von Stadtbezirken und Berücksichtigung über eines Dutzend Aspekte "umfassend planen",.... 
-> Nach Abstimmung der deutschen Sprache mit der AfD heißt es dann wohl "deine Mutter ist so fett schlank, die hat einen Ereignishorizont" 
- die AfD sieht einen "Wettbewerb der nationalen Steuersysteme", das heißt dann wohl, ich darf mein Einkommen nach luxemburger Recht versteuern, wenn ich das will 
- laut AfD muss man isolierte Häuser stärker heizen
- die AfD will den Bundes-Verkehrswegeplan an der großräumigen europaweiten Verkehrsplanung ausrichten. Nachdem sie europaweite Planungen abgeschafft hat?
- die AfD will das Abschierecht "vereinfachen und ertüchtigen" und Ausreisepflichtige "unverzüglich" aus dem Land schmeißen - hat aber offensichtlich auch keinen Plan, wohin denn 
- die AfD will die Ausweisung von Bauland erleichtern. Und den Flächenverbrauch senken.
- die AfD will sich ein Parteiprogramm geben, schreibt dann aber seitenweise über ihrer Meinung nach bestehende Verschwörungen zur öffentlichen Meinungsbeeinflussung...


Leider ist die AfD aber dennoch kein Spaß:

- die AfD will internationale Freihandelsabkommen, insbesondere auf Basis von WTO-Verträgen, mit "einheitlichen Industrie- und Sozialstandards" geplant sind. Was das für die bislang weit überdurchschnittlichen deutschen Standards bedeutet, kann man sich denken... (hier reicht dann auch "die Beteiligung des Bundestages" für demokratische Legitimation, während bei allem EU-bezogenen vehement auf Volksabstimmungen gepocht wurde)
- die AfD will eine "deutliche Vereinfachung beim Hunger nach statistischen Daten"...
- die AfD will neben einer Schulden- auch noch eine Abgabengrenze. D.h. wenn dem Staat das Geld ausgeht, kann er in Zukunft nur noch seine Leistungen einstellen.
- die AfD will, dass Bundesländer in Insolvenz gehen
- die AfD will die EU-Außengrenzen komplett schließen (dem Wortlaut nach sogar für Waren) und an den deutschen Grenzen zumindest alle Personen kontrollieren.
- die AfD will "sichere Staaten" "finden", die den Ausbau deutscher Botschaften zu Asylzentren erlauben und sie will dort dann allen die Möglichkeit zum Stellen eines Asylantrages geben. Solche Forderungen klemmt sich afaik mittlerweile sogar die Linke, weil man sich volkswirtschaftlich weder derartige Lager leisten noch politisch/diplomatisch die Flächen dafür bekommen könnte und schon gar nicht könnte man die 100te Millionen von Anträgen bearbeiten, wenn es bis zur nächsten Antragsstelle auf einmal 50-500 statt 5000-50000 Straßenkilometer sind.
- BAMF&Co sollen sich laut AfD nicht mehr (vorrangig - aber die haben keine Mittel, um noch eine zweite Aufgabe wahrzunehmen) um die Hilfe für Flüchtlinge, sondern um die Bekämpfung von Ausländerkriminalität kümmern (=> Auflösung des Gewalt- und Ermittlungsmonopols der Polizei?)
- "je mehr Wettbewerb desto besser"
- die AfD will eine Energieversorung allein mit Fracking-Gas/Öl und Kernkraftwerken. (Subventionskürzungen und die Entlastung kommender Generationen, wie überall anders gefordert, werden in Bezug auf die Atomenergie nicht erwähnt)
und zu "guter" letzt:
- Die AfD stellt ihre eigene Meinung ausdrücklich über die der (Klima-)Wissenschaft (obwohl sie selbst "Völkerwanderungen von historischem Ausmaße" aufgrund von Klimaextremen erwartet - die genau diese Wissenschaft vorhersagt).




Kurzfassung:
Das Parteiprogramm der AfD ist finanziell so gut durchdacht, wie die Forderungen der Linken, es enthält eine ähnliche Mischung aus wirtschaftsfreundlichen Ankündigungen und publikumswirksamen Versprechern wie das der FDP und es enthält mehr Klientelparagraphen, als ich von der SPD erwarten würde. Vor allem aber vertritt es eine Einstellung zu internationaler Politik, zu gesellschaftlichem Fortschritt, zu Bildung, zu Wissenschaft und zur Rationalität im allgemeinen, die Erdogan vermutlich angeekelt einem Ahmandinedschad zuschreiben würde.


----------



## efdev (29. März 2016)

Da hatte wer langweile  aber danke fürs durcharbeiten


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (29. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> ....Aber auch Teil 2 des AfD-Parteiprogramms hat Schmunzler:...


D A N K E

Man muss lachen  und ist gleichzeigt sehr betrübt. Für diesen Schwachsinn gibt es z.T. über 20% der Wahlstimmen. Unglaublich ....


----------



## 100001 (29. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Mit der Regierung hat das (ausnahmsweise) mal wenig zu tun. Wir haben schlichtweg zu viel landwirtschaftliche Produktion (u.a. wegen verfehlter Politik bis ~zum Ende der Ära Kohl) und solange nicht ettliche Bauern vom Markt verschwinden, kann der Staat da allenfalls mit weiteren Maßnahmen zur Förderung der (weniger ergiebigen) Bio-Landwirtschaft etwas ändern. Das ist aber eher ein psychologisches Problem, denn gerade die großen, von den Bauern getragenen Agrarlobbys wehren sich ja gegen Bio - obwohl das mehr einbrächte.
> Verstehe einer die Konservativen...


Grundlegender Blödsinn,
Es gibt nicht zu viele Bauern, von jahr zu jahr gibts immer weniger, das wird als bald die Bioprodukte im Preis steigen lassen.....

Die großen haben fast nichts mehr mit Bauer zu tun, dahinter stecken zu großen Teilen: Nestle, Unilever, Pepsi. usw.
denen ist es egal ob es Gewinn abwirft,  hauptsache es ist im Konzern eingegliedert, abgesehen davon bekommen diese jegliche Fördergelder.


Aber nur weiter diese exzessive Monokulturchemie loben,
die Usa haben mit ihren Roundup und den Monokulturen ca. 34% ihrer Landwirrtschaftlichen Nutzfläche verloren,
nicht umsonst kaufen sich diverse US Firmen, im Osten Europas und Mexiko ein.

(Brasilien usw. haben seit anno 2015 einen Riegel davor geschoben)


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (29. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man muss lachen  und ist gleichzeigt sehr betrübt. Für diesen Schwachsinn gibt es z.T. über 20% der Wahlstimmen. Unglaublich ....


Man muss lachen  und ist gleichzeigt sehr betrübt. Für die SPD/Grüne/Linke gibt es z.T. über 20% der Wahlstimmen. Unglaublich


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. März 2016)

Statistiken helfen gegen Terrorangst - Kolumne von Fleischhauer - SPIEGEL ONLINE


----------



## 100001 (30. März 2016)

Kannst ja mal den Opfern von Vergewaltigungen die Statistik vors Gesicht halten,
das nunmal über 78% der Vergewaltigungen/Sexuellebelästigungen Ausländer begehen, ist nunmal so ........


Oder wie soll ich mir das in der Sbahn von Meidling nach Prater in Wien sonst vorstellen,
wenn man in der Sbahn sitzt und 3 Ausländer ihre S. auspacken und sich vor ein paar Frauen einen runter holen

Gut ein Tritt in die Eier einer dieser Fraue hatte wohl gereicht.......


wären die Frauen neben mir gesessen und ich hätte mir das ansehen müssen,  gäbe es die Devise:
Schnipp Schnapp und der Schnippel ist ab


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (30. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Statistiken helfen gegen Terrorangst - Kolumne von Fleischhauer - SPIEGEL ONLINE


Ich wusste es! Wir müssen diesen verdammten Fisch zurück in die Steinzeit bomben!

Naja, generell muss man eigentlich keine Angst vor Terroristen haben solange man nicht ein einer Metropole wie zB München/Berlin/Frankfurt wohnt…
In kleineren Städten gibt es weniger potentielle Opfer und bekannte Großstädte sind um einiges Medienwirksamer.


----------



## Two-Face (30. März 2016)

100001 schrieb:


> das nunmal über 78% der Vergewaltigungen/Sexuellebelästigungen Ausländer begehen, ist nunmal so ........


...und ich bin Jonathan Frakes.


----------



## Two-Face (30. März 2016)

Hmm, beim Statistischen Bundesamt kriege ich keine Informationen über die ethische Herkunft mutmaßlicher Vergewaltiger geliefert.

Vielleicht kannst du mir ja deine Quelle für deine ominösen 78% nennen und mich damit teilhaben lassen an deiner von Gott gegebenen, unsäglichen Weisheit?


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. März 2016)

Den nehm ich

Wer sind diese Deutschen? - ZUKAR  1 - YouTube


----------



## Two-Face (30. März 2016)

Und diese Statistik bezieht sich worauf? Österreich?
Und selbst da finde ich nirgend's irgendwo 78%, nichtmal auf deren offiziellem, gerichtlich bestätigtem Kriminalitätsbericht.


100001 schrieb:


> 2. Deine Weisheit kannst dir sonst wohin stecken


Wieso so beleidigt?
Du bist doch der mit der Weisheit, also ich hab' nichts, das ich mir irgendwo hinschieben könnte.


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Man muss lachen  und ist gleichzeigt sehr betrübt. Für diesen Schwachsinn gibt es z.T. über 20% der Wahlstimmen. Unglaublich ....



Für dieses Parteiprogramm gab es bislang gar keine Wählerstimmen, weil es seit seiner Vorstellung noch keine Wahlen gab. Über 20% gab es für das, womit Höcke, Petry und Storch die Medien dominiert haben.
Und das ist deutlich weniger lachhaft 




100001 schrieb:


> Grundlegender Blödsinn,
> Es gibt nicht zu viele Bauern, von jahr zu jahr gibts immer weniger, das wird als bald die Bioprodukte im Preis steigen lassen.....



Es mag langsam weniger Betriebe geben, aber die, die es gibt produzieren bis auf weiteres zu viel. Es hängen schließlich nur Bauern ihren Job an den Nagel, weil ihr Hof zu klein ist um rentabel bewirtschaftet zu werden.

Mit der Art und Weise der Landwirtschaft hat das übrigens sehr wenig zu tun. Mit Ausnahme vielleicht von jedem-Tier-seinen-Namen-Almviehhaltung (und deren reale Preise will selbst die engagiertere Hälfte der Bevölkerung nicht zahlen) kann man fast jede Bewirtschaftungsform in größeren Betrieb effizienter durchführen. Verklärte Romantikvorstellungen vom Landleben ala AfD mögen Leute ansprechen, die in der Vergangenheit leben, aber es ist schlichtweg eine Verschwendung von Arbeitskraft und Energie, wenn ein Kleinbauer mit veralteter, ineffizienter Technik eine Woche zur Bearbeitung einer Fläche braucht, die ein modern ausgestatter Betrieb zur Hälfte der Kosten an einem Tag bewältigt - und das bei entsprechender Ausrichtung der Wirtschaftsform (die leider bei den Großbetrieben genauso selten ist, wie bei den konventionellen kleineren Bauern) mit der gleichen oder sogar geringerer Umweltbelastung.



> (Brasilien usw. haben seit anno 2015 einen Riegel davor geschoben)



Brasilien müsste noch eine ganze Menge Riegel vorschieben, ehe die Landwirtschaft da auch einen Hauch von Nachhaltigkeit bekommt. Aber solange "argentinisches Rindfleisch" (= auf ex-Regenwaldflächen angebautes Gen-Soja in mit besonders geringer Effizienz verarbeiter Form) beim europäischen Verbraucher eine Qualitäts-Bezeichnung ist, brauchen wir uns über die globale Umgestaltung von Landwirtschaft wohl keine Gedanken zu machen...




100001 schrieb:


> Kannst ja mal den Opfern von Vergewaltigungen die Statistik vors Gesicht halten,
> das nunmal über 78% der Vergewaltigungen/Sexuellebelästigungen Ausländer begehen, ist nunmal so ........



Ich bin zwar kein Opfer von Vergewaltigung, aber diese Statistik hätte ich gerne vors Gesicht gehalten bekommen.


----------



## 100001 (30. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Und diese Statistik bezieht sich worauf? Österreich?
> Und selbst da finde ich nirgend's irgendwo 78%, nichtmal auf deren offiziellem, gerichtlich bestätigtem Kriminalitätsbericht.



Wirst du auch nie sehen, Statistik Austria hat Themen,
die nur für Österreicher zugänglich sind. (Staatsbürgerschaft und so. Dinge)


----------



## Two-Face (30. März 2016)

@ruyven: Was sollen aber deiner Meinung nach die ganzen Kleinbauern, die ihren Betrieb vererbt bekommen und nichts anderes gelernt haben, tun?
Alle in die Stadt ziehen, wie alle anderen "Landbewohner"?
Nicht damit ich jetzt irgendwas falsch verstehe...


100001 schrieb:


> Wirst du auch nie sehen, Statistik Austria hat Themen,
> die nur für Österreicher zugänglich sind. (So Staatsbürgerschaft und so. Dinge)


Boah, Geheimdienstwissen also?
Sehr toll, dass das für mich nicht nachprüfbar ist.
Dann _ MUSS_ ich das dann ja glauben!


----------



## ruyven_macaran (30. März 2016)

Die allerwenigsten Bauern in Deutschland besitzen eigenes Land und es gibt in Deutschland so etwas wie eine Schulpflicht, niemand war das ganze Leben auf dem eigenen Hof "und kann jetzt nichts anderes". Wer gezielt Landwirt gelernt oder studiert hat (Ja: Die Anforderungen an einen "Bauern" gehen mittlerweile weit über das hinaus, was man in einer normalen Lehre unterbringen kann), der hat sich wohl hoffentlich vorher Gedanken über seinen Verbleib gemacht.
Im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen Berufszweigen kann man im Falle der Landwirtschaft und gerade wenn die Eltern schon in der Branche tätig sind nun wirklich nicht behaupten, dass die Jobchancen schwer einzuschätzen werden. Hinterher verlangen, dass der Staat eigene Fehlentscheidungen durch Subventionen korrigiert machen viele, in diesem Fall sehe ich echt keinen Grund dafür.



P.S.: Trolle nicht füttern, sondern melden. Sonst muss wieder ein armer Mod stundenlang den Thread aufräumen.


----------



## Two-Face (30. März 2016)

ruyven_macaran schrieb:


> Die allerwenigsten Bauern in Deutschland besitzen eigenes Land und es gibt in Deutschland so etwas wie eine Schulpflicht, niemand war das ganze Leben auf dem eigenen Hof "und kann jetzt nichts anderes". Wer gezielt Landwirt gelernt oder studiert hat (Ja: Die Anforderungen an einen "Bauern" gehen mittlerweile weit über das hinaus, was man in einer normalen Lehre unterbringen kann), der hat sich wohl hoffentlich vorher Gedanken über seinen Verbleib gemacht.
> Im Gegensatz zu einigen anderen Berufszweigen kann man im Falle der Landwirtschaft und gerade wenn die Eltern schon in der Branche tätig sind nun wirklich nicht behaupten, dass die Jobchancen schwer einzuschätzen werden. Hinterher verlangen, dass der Staat eigene Fehlentscheidungen durch Subventionen korrigiert machen viele, in diesem Fall sehe ich echt keinen Grund dafür.


Und wenn die vorherige Generation das Unternehmen runtergewirtschaftet hat ohne, dass man es vorher gemerkt hätte?
(Kuck dir mal an, wie viele Familienbetriebe es gibt, wie viele Generationen selbige vererbt bekommen bzw. übernommen haben. Wieso haben die das alle gemacht?)
Also ich kenne jetzt nur die Bauern auf dem Land, das ich kenne - Ortschaften mit 1000, 1700 und 3000 Anwohner aufwärts.^^
Die arbeiten heute noch tüchtig, fahren immernoch fleißig auf's Feld, liefern Müller die Milch ab.
Keine Ahnung, ob die zu deinen "unrentablen", "nicht umweltfreundlichen", "zu viel produzierenden" Typen gehören, aber irgendwas machen die offenkundig richtig.


----------



## Two-Face (30. März 2016)

Nichts ist ein Fakt, bevor es nicht nachgewiesen wurde.
Bei uns im Dorf gibt es seit fast 4 Jahren ein Asylheim. Vergewaltigt wurde da noch niemand.
In München und Augsburg sind mir solche Fälle in den provisorischen Unterkünften auch nicht bekannt. Ich kenne Leute und ich kenne Leute, die Leute kennen, die alles mögliche erzählen, was sie in den Flüchtlingsheimen alles erlebt haben (Ehrenamtliche, Hausmeister, Handwerker, etc.)
Ja, es gibt viel Negatives.
Aber von Vergewaltigungen habe ich noch nie was gehört.
Deinen "Hardfact" kannst du also erst mal vergessen, denn ich finde nirgends einen Beleg und ich kann dir genauso was vom Heiligen Geist erzählen und dir vorsetzen, das zu glauben, und wenn du's nicht tust, dann erklär' ich dich einfach zum Ketzer und sollst dich schämen gehen.


----------



## 100001 (30. März 2016)

@Two-Face
Ist doch toll oder selbst die Flüchtlinge sind unter sich selbst in den Flüchtlingsheimen nicht sicher

Du leugnest es doch, wenn selbst der Stern über Vergewaltigungen in Asylheimen in DE darüber schreibt:
Frauen in Fluchtlingsheimen: Das Gesetz zu ihrem Schutz wurde gestrichen - Leben | STERN.de


----------



## Two-Face (30. März 2016)

Habe ich irgendwas direkt "geleugnet"?
Ich habe lediglich nirgends was von "78%" gelesen. Wenn ich morgen von einem Schwarzen überfallen und ausgeraubt werde, darf ich dann auch behaupten, 78% aller Raubüberfälle werden von Menschen mit afrikanischem Migrationshintergrund begangen?


----------



## JePe (30. März 2016)

Niedrigste Zahl an Anzeigen und hoechste Aufklaerungsquote in Oesterreich seit 10 Jahren; der Anteil der tatverdaechtigen Inlaender wird mit 63 Prozent beziffert.

Quelle.

Die einzigen 78%, die ich zu entdecken vermag, befinden sich im Glas des Behauptenden.


----------



## beren2707 (30. März 2016)

*Moderative Anmerkung:

*Für Reinigungsarbeiten temporär geschlossen.* 
*
Mit den besten Grüßen
beren2707

Edit: Wieder offen. Ich bitte letztmals um Beachtung der mittlerweile zigfach in Erinnerung gerufenen Regeln. Hier ist kein Platz für Hetze (weder aus der einen noch der anderen Richtung). Behauptungen sind zu belegen, v. a. wenn sie vermeintliche Fakten als Grundlage haben. Auch die allseits beliebten Pauschalisierungen gewisser Gruppen sind zu unterlassen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. März 2016)

Bayerns AfD will Einschrankung der Religionsfreiheit
Kann mir mal jemand sagen, was Moscheen mit Religionsfreiheit zu tun haben ? Man kann ja auch ohne ein Religionsgebäude seine Religion ausüben ?
Oder darf ich als Atheist jetzt auch atheistische Tempel verlangen ?  
Und wie kommt Forsa-Chef Güllner darauf, dass die AfD 3% verliert und vor allem Sonstige davon profitieren ? Wer sollen die Sonstigen sein ?
Das 1-2% Prozente zur FDP wandern kann ich verstehen aber zu den Sonstigen und der CDU... Das empfinde ich als unrealistisch.

Gerade wegen den Türkei-Deal den selbst die Linken als Katastrophe ansehen.


----------



## Seeefe (30. März 2016)

__ Youtube
				- Eingebundener Inhalt
			


__
youtube.com/watch/?v=6YysGCUDuBg

				
				An dieser Stelle findest du externe Inhalte von Youtube. Zum Schutz deiner persönlichen Daten werden externe Einbindungen erst angezeigt, wenn du dies durch Klick auf "Alle externen Inhalte laden" bestätigst:
			

Alle externen Inhalte laden

Ich bin damit einverstanden, dass mir externe Inhalte angezeigt werden. Damit werden personenbezogene Daten an Drittplattformen übermittelt. Für mehr Informationen besuche die Datenschutz-Seite.




/sign


----------



## Verminaard (30. März 2016)

Berlin: Linke Wagenburgler konnen richtig spiessig sein - DIE WELT
Passt auch hier rein. 
Ohne persoenliche Wertung.

Was Hoeaecker hier von sich gibt ist auch nichts anderes als eine Pauschalisierung.
Man hat eben nicht 1 Million (sinds jetzt mehr oder weniger?) komplett verteilt aufs ganze Land oder proportional wie die komplette Bevoelkerung verteilt ist.
Es gibt (Villen)Gegenden da gibt es ueberhaupt keine Fluechtlinge, genauso wie es Brennpunkte gibt.
Wuerde man dieser "Erklaerung" folgen, duerfte es durch flaechendeckende Verstreuung von Migranten auch absolut keine NoGoAreas geben etc.
Natuerlich kann ich von keinen Problemen reden, wenn in meinem unmittelbaren Umfeld keine Fluechtlinge sind.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. März 2016)

Es ist aber belegt, dass algerische und marokkanische Asylbewerber überproportional oft straffällig werden. 

Nordrhein-Westfalen: Jeder dritte Asylbewerber aus Nordafrika kriminell? - DIE WELT

Auch die Schande von Köln sowie die zahlreichen sexuellen Übergriffe in den Unterkünften, die nicht nur von rechten Spinnern bezeugt werden, sollten alarmieren. Migranten, die sich daneben benehmen, müssen ohne Wenn und Aber abgeschoben werden. Heute gelesen: die Wohnungseinbrüche sind auf einem Höchststand seit 15 Jahren. In NRW hat fast die Hälfte  der ermittelten Tatverdächdigen keine deutsche Staatsbürgerschaft. 

Deutschland: Anzahl der Wohnungseinbrüche stark gestiegen - SPIEGEL ONLINE

Ich für meinen Teil sehe es jedenfalls als erwiesen an, dass unsere Sicherheit unter unserer Weltoffenheit leidet.  Wie schlimm das ist, sei mal dahingestellt, aber wir sind da auf einem sehr amerikanischen Weg, im Positiven wie im Negativen.


----------



## Verminaard (30. März 2016)

*Bester_Nick* auch wenn ich da ganz bei dir bin, wie willst du denn bitte abschieben?
Das ist ein Wunsch, mehr nicht. 
Zum einen gebietet es die deutsche Rechtsstaatlichkeit, jedem gegen Beschluesse vorzugehen. Zum Anderen kann nicht Jeder straffaellig gewordene Fluechtling/Asylsuchende einfach wieder abgeschoben werden.
Dafuer gibt es etliche Regeln die eingehalten werden muessen.

Die Frage ist: laesst man sich dadurch aber genauso auf der Nase rumtanzen wie von denen die sich hinter einem Diplomatenkennzeichen verstecken?


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. März 2016)

Ich hab da mal was von Härte des Rechtsstaates sowie von "Rücknahme-Deals" mit den Maghreb-Staaten gelesen.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. März 2016)

Wenn sich die Staaten weigern ihre Leute zurückzunehmen, dann muss man eben mit Wirtschaftssanktionen drohen und diese wenn nötig auch umsetzen.
Gerade die von Tourismus abhängigen Staaten wie Marokko und Tunesien würden schnell einknicken müssen.


----------



## efdev (30. März 2016)

Mit Marokko wird doch schon längst verhandelt das die ihre Leute zurücknehmen oder hat sich da schon wieder was geändert?


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (30. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Bayerns AfD will Einschrankung der Religionsfreiheit
> Kann mir mal jemand sagen, was Moscheen mit Religionsfreiheit zu tun haben ? Man kann ja auch ohne ein Religionsgebäude seine Religion ausüben ?
> Oder darf ich als Atheist jetzt auch atheistische Tempel verlangen ?


Wenn es Kirchen gibt, darf es auch Moscheen geben. Alles andere wäre ja Diskriminierung.
Ergo dürfen atheistische Tempel eröffnet werden.
Also entweder Kirchen, Moscheen und der ganze andere Mist, oder gar nichts


----------



## Seeefe (30. März 2016)

Verminaard schrieb:


> Was Hoeaecker hier von sich gibt ist auch nichts anderes als eine Pauschalisierung.
> Man hat eben nicht 1 Million (sinds jetzt mehr oder weniger?) komplett verteilt aufs ganze Land oder proportional wie die komplette Bevoelkerung verteilt ist.
> Es gibt (Villen)Gegenden da gibt es ueberhaupt keine Fluechtlinge, genauso wie es Brennpunkte gibt.
> Wuerde man dieser "Erklaerung" folgen, duerfte es durch flaechendeckende Verstreuung von Migranten auch absolut keine NoGoAreas geben etc.
> Natuerlich kann ich von keinen Problemen reden, wenn in meinem unmittelbaren Umfeld keine Fluechtlinge sind.



Das Problem liegt aber trotzdem nicht in der Menge, sondern in der Verteilung.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. März 2016)

Th3D3str0y3r schrieb:


> Wenn es Kirchen gibt, darf es auch Moscheen geben. Alles andere wäre ja Diskriminierung.
> Ergo dürfen atheistische Tempel eröffnet werden.
> Also entweder Kirchen, Moscheen und der ganze andere Mist, oder gar nichts


Es geht um den Neubau.
Und da sollte absolut NICHTS mehr gebaut werden dürfen, egal was.


----------



## Seabound (30. März 2016)

Mir persönlich ist der Ruf des Muezzin der die Gläubigen zum as-salāt bittet, lieber als das dumme Gebimmel von Glocken. Wo eine Kirche steht, muss auch eine Moschee stehen. Das sind die Deutschen uns muslimischen Brüdern und Schwestern schuldig.


----------



## Goldini50 (30. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Das sind die Deutschen uns muslimischen Brüdern und Schwestern schuldig.



Schuldig ?? In wie weit sind wir dafür schuldig ?


----------



## Metalic (30. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Wo eine Kirche steht, muss auch eine Moschee stehen. Das sind die Deutschen uns muslimischen Brüdern und Schwestern schuldig.



Und wie kommst du auf so eine Aussage? Oder willst nur mit däm... Aussagen provozieren und die Leute aufstacheln?


----------



## Seabound (30. März 2016)

Wieso sollte das die Leute aufstacheln? Wir leben in einem freien Land. Warum sollten man etwas dagegen haben, dass mehr Moscheen errichtet werden?  Die Religionsfreiheit ist in unserem Grundgesetz verankert.


----------



## blautemple (30. März 2016)

Metalic schrieb:


> Und wie kommst du auf so eine Aussage? Oder willst nur mit däm... Aussagen provozieren und die Leute aufstacheln?



Der will nur provozieren. Einfach nicht drauf eingehen


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Mir persönlich ist der Ruf des Muezzin der die Gläubigen zum as-salāt bittet, lieber als das dumme Gebimmel von Glocken.


Dann lebst du eindeutig im falschen Land. Ich höre die Kirchenglocken zum Beispiel überhaupt nicht, außer ich stehe unmittelbar neben der Kirche.
Eine Kirchenglocke bimmelt übrigens nur am Sonntag mal so richtig, der Muezzin ruft 5 mal täglich.



> Wo eine Kirche steht, muss auch eine Moschee stehen. Das sind die Deutschen uns muslimischen Brüdern und Schwestern schuldig.


Provokante Aussagen bringen nichts außer, dass die Moderatoren mehr Arbeit haben...

Außerdem: Welche Schuld ?



Seabound schrieb:


> Wieso sollte das die Leute aufstacheln? Wir leben in einem freien Land. Warum sollten man etwas dagegen haben, dass mehr Moscheen errichtet werden?  Die Religionsfreiheit ist in unserem Grundgesetz verankert.


Über die Kreuze an bayrischen Schulen wird sich ja auch gerne aufgeregt.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. März 2016)

Goldini50 schrieb:


> Schuldig ?? In wie weit sind wir dafür schuldig ?


Schuldig darum, weil die Gastarbeiter in den ersten zwanzig Jahren extrem ausgebeutet wurden. Schau Dir die Containersiedlungen in den sechsziger Jahren an, die für Gastarbeiter gebaut wurden und schau Dir die Mieten an. Das grenzte an Sklaverei. Heute ist das besser, aber was spricht dagegen, in einem Land, in dem Religionsfreiheit als vierter Paragraph in der Verfassung steht, dafür zu sorgen, dass Glaubensgemeinden auch ihre Gotteshäuse errichten können?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Schuldig darum, weil die Gastarbeiter in den ersten zwanzig Jahren extrem ausgebeutet wurden. Schau Dir die Containersiedlungen in den sechsziger Jahren an, die für Gastarbeiter gebaut wurden und schau Dir die Mieten an. Das grenzte an Sklaverei.


Niemand war gezwungen nach Deutschland zu kommen. Die Gastarbeiter kamen ALLE freiwillig.


> Heute ist das besser, aber was spricht dagegen, in einem Land, in dem Religionsfreiheit als vierter Paragraph in der Verfassung steht, dafür zu sorgen, dass Glaubensgemeinden auch ihre Gotteshäuse errichten können?


Ich würde mich in meiner Religionsfreiheit beeinträchtigt fühlen wenn ich 5 mal täglich den Muezzin hören müsste...

Wie wäre es eigentlich mit einem Kompromiss:
Volksabstimmungen über dem Bau einer Moschee in den Städten in denen sie gebaut werden sollen.
Außerdem verzichtet man auf Minarette (bzw. den Muezzin).


----------



## blautemple (30. März 2016)

Einfach das Kirchengebimmel u.ä. abschaffen


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. März 2016)

Integration bedeutet sicher nicht, dass man ihnen hier alles so einrichtet wie in Arabien. Anpassung ist etwas, das die hier lebenden Muslime UNS schulden.


----------



## efdev (30. März 2016)

Ich brauch beides nicht und wie schon gesagt wurde wir brauchen keine neuen Gotteshäuser egal welcher Art.
Und ja die Glocke gehört auch abgeschafft da soll Sonntag ein Ruhetag sein und dann sowas 

Ist eine Moschee überhaupt zur Glaubensausübung notwendig?


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Integration bedeutet sicher nicht, dass man ihnen hier alles so einrichtet wie in Arabien. Anpassung ist etwas, das die hier lebenden Muslime UNS schulden.



Und die allermeisten Muslime passen sich hervorragend an.
Leider gibt es eine Anzahl von Deutschen, die sich hier auch nicht angepasst haben und Wohnheime in brand stecken und anders Denkende verprügeln.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. März 2016)

Wie wäre es mit der Verfassungsänderung: "Religion ist Privatsache"

Es kann doch jeder in seinen vier Wänden oder in neutral gestalteten Glaubensgebäuden machen, was er will. Aber im öffentlichen Leben haben Religionen gar nichts zu suchen. Warum sind Kirchenvertreter im Ethikrat, aber keine Atheisten? Das ist indiskutabel.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. März 2016)

Anpassung bedeutet aber auch, dass man auf den "Ruf des Muezzin der die Gläubigen zum as-salāt bittet" verzichtet.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Anpassung bedeutet aber auch, dass man auf den "Ruf des Muezzin der die Gläubigen zum as-salāt bittet" verzichtet.



Warum?
Das gehört zur Religionsfreiheit.
Ich verbiete den Zeugen Jehovas ja auch nicht von Tür zu Tür zu marschieren.


----------



## Goldini50 (30. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Ist eine Moschee überhaupt zur Glaubensausübung notwendig?



Ich glaub ein Teppich richtung Mekka gerichtet tut`s auch ....


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Integration bedeutet sicher nicht, dass man ihnen hier alles so einrichtet wie in Arabien. Anpassung ist etwas, das die hier lebenden Muslime UNS schulden.


100% Zustimmung



efdev schrieb:


> Ist eine Moschee überhaupt zur Glaubensausübung notwendig?


Viele Muslime behaupten dies zwar, aber rational betrachtet sind dazu keine Moscheen notwendig.



interessierterUser schrieb:


> Wie wäre es mit der Verfassungsänderung: "Religion ist Privatsache"
> 
> Es kann doch jeder in seinen vier Wänden oder in neutral gestalteten Glaubensgebäuden machen, was er will. Aber im öffentlichen Leben haben Religionen gar nichts zu suchen. Warum sind Kirchenvertrater im Ethikrat, aber keine Atheisten? Das ist indiskutabel.


Da stimme ich zu. 
Aber die Kirchen dürfen als kulturelle und historische Gebäude nicht verändert werden. Die Kirche als Institution sollte aber über keinerlei Macht verfügen.
Als Vorbild können wir Frankreich nehmen.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Viele Muslime behaupten dies zwar, aber rational betrachtet sind dazu keine Moscheen notwendig.



Ist eine Kirche auch nicht, trotzdem hat jedes Dorf gleich mehrere.


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Warum?
> Das gehört zur Religionsfreiheit.
> Ich verbiete den Zeugen Jehovas ja auch nicht von Tür zu Tür zu marschieren.



Aber es gehört nicht zur Anpassung. Und Anpassung ist - wie gesagt - etwas, das die Muslime uns schulden. Und ganz allgemein untergräbt es die ohnehin schon nicht optimal laufenden Integrationsmaßnahmen.


----------



## Goldini50 (30. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist eine Kirche auch nicht, trotzdem hat jedes Dorf gleich mehrere.



Wobei eine Kirche auch Optisch ansprechender ist als eine Moschee , zumindest die meisten ! ^^


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Aber es gehört nicht zur Anpassung. Und Anpassung ist - wie gesagt - etwas, das die Muslime uns schulden. Und ganz allgemein untergräbt es die ohnehin schon nicht optimal laufenden Integrationsmaßnahmen.



In Deutschland gibt es Religionsfreiheit. Daher gibt es auch die Freiheit ein Gebäude bauen zu dürfen, in dem man den Glasuben nachgehen kann.
Mit einer entsprechenden Bau Genehmigung kann man daher so ein Gebäude haben.
Wer damit nicht einverstanden ist, kann den Rechtsstaat in Anspruch nehmen und gegen den Bau klagen.



Goldini50 schrieb:


> Wobei eine Kirche auch Optisch ansprechender ist als eine Moschee , zumindest die meisten ! ^^



Also, bei uns im Dorf gibt es 4 Kirchen, wenn ich nicht irre.
Eine davon ist klassisch. Die steht im Zentrum. Drum herum wurden damals die Häuser gebaut.
Dann gibt es noch andere Kirchen, die nicht direkt nach Kirchen aussehen, aber welche sind.


----------



## Metalic (30. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist eine Kirche auch nicht, trotzdem hat jedes Dorf gleich mehrere.




Die Kirchen könnten meinetwegen auch platt gemacht werden oder als Unterkünfte genutzt werden.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. März 2016)

Die meisten Kirchen in Deutschland stehen hier auch schon sehr lange und sind daher Kulturgut.

In Dresden gibt es sogar eine russisch-orthodoxe Kirche und die sieht schon nicht schlecht aus.
Russisch-Orthodoxe Kirche (Dresden – Wikipedia)


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> In Deutschland gibt es Religionsfreiheit. Daher gibt es auch die Freiheit ein Gebäude bauen zu dürfen, in dem man den Glasuben nachgehen kann.
> Mit einer entsprechenden Bau Genehmigung kann man daher so ein Gebäude haben.
> Wer damit nicht einverstanden ist, kann den Rechtsstaat in Anspruch nehmen und gegen den Bau klagen.



Genauso wie es in Deutschland Integrationsmaßnahmen und die Forderung nach Anpassung an unsere Leitkultur gibt. Da muss man abwägen, welches Interesse höher wiegt. Das Interesse eines Muslims an unbedinger Religionsfreiheit oder das Interesse des Staates diese in bestimmten Punkten einzuschränken, da es dringend notwendige Integrationamaßnahmen konterkariert.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2016)

Es gibt eine Reihe von schönen Bauwerken. Ich muss nur an die Schlösser denken.
Kirchen wurden halt viel gebaut früher, weil die Menschen damals den Glauben hatte, der sie verband und man traf sich dann in der Kirche.
Früher auch das einzige Gebäude, das schon richtige Fenster hatte.

Aber egal, solange jemand eine Baugenehmigung hat, kann er bauen, was er will. 
Außerdem bezweifel ich, dass eine Moschee die kulturelle Tradition Deutschlands "zerstört". Es wertet sie eher auf und zeigt, dass jede Glaubensrichtung willkommen ist.



Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Genauso wie es in Deutschland Integrationsmaßnahmen und die Forderung nach Anpassung an unsere Leitkultur gibt. Da muss man abwägen, welches Interesse höher wiegt. Das Interesse eines Muslims an unbedinger Religionsfreiheit oder das Interesse des Staates diese in bestimmten Punkten einzuschränken, da es dringend notwendige Integrationamaßnahmen konterkariert.



Der Bau einer Moschee behindert die Integration?


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. März 2016)

Was ist an diesem Gebäude nicht wunderschön? Was hat Architektur mit Religion zu tun? Auch unsere Kathedrahlen sehe ich vor allem als architektonische Meisterwerke. Darum sind sie schön. Das heute diese Gebäude für Politik misbraucht werden, ist absurd.
Hagia Sophia – Wikipedia


----------



## dippich (30. März 2016)

Metalic schrieb:


> Die Kirchen könnten meinetwegen auch platt gemacht werden oder als Unterkünfte genutzt werden.



Du tickst doch nicht richtig!!!


----------



## Bester_Nick (30. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Der Bau einer Moschee behindert die Integration?



Wir reden hier vom "Ruf des Muezzin der die Gläubigen zum as-salāt  bittet". Das geht weit über den Bau einer bloßen Moschee hinaus.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. März 2016)

interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was ist an diesem Gebäude nicht wunderschön???
> Hagia Sophia – Wikipedia


Das Teil ist ja auch eigentlich eine Kirche.
Bis auf die 4 Minarette sieht die Hagia Sophia auch noch äußerlich genauso aus wie sie gebaut wurde...


----------



## Metalic (30. März 2016)

dippich schrieb:


> Du tickst doch nicht richtig!!!



Das kannst du sehen wie du möchtest, nur zu meine r "Glaubensrichtung" passen sie so gar nicht  und mit Religion habe ich halt überhaupt nichts am Hut. Und nun?


----------



## Leob12 (30. März 2016)

dippich schrieb:


> Du tickst doch nicht richtig!!!


Stimmt, da drinnen ist es kalt und es hängt ein blutender Mann auf einem Kreuz.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2016)

Bester_Nick schrieb:


> Wir reden hier vom "Ruf des Muezzin der die Gläubigen zum as-salāt  bittet". Das geht weit über den Bau einer bloßen Moschee hinaus.



Und das ist eben Religionsfreiheit.
Willst du das nicht mehr haben, musst du die Religionsfreiheit einschränken, bzw. abschaffen.


----------



## Rotkaeppchen (30. März 2016)

Metalic schrieb:


> Die Kirchen könnten meinetwegen auch platt gemacht werden oder als Unterkünfte genutzt werden.


Nee, die sind sehr gut als Technotempel zu nutzen. Da es eh öffentliche Gebäude sind, staatlich finanziert und mit öffentlichen Mitteln unterhalten, sollte der Staat sein Nutzungsrecht einfordern und die Kirchen mittelfristig in die Gesellschaft zurückintegrieren z.B. mit Ausstellungen, als Museen, für Partys, etc....

Das wäre  ein Schritt hin zum Ausstieg aus der Wichtigkeit der Religionen. Dazu muss die AfD nicht einseitig gegen eine vorgehen, wir können alle Religionen Stück für Stück in ihre Schranken gewiesen werden und ihnen sollte jede politische Einflussnahme untersagt werden.

Abgesehen natürlich vom großen Spagettimonster, welches bekanntermaßen über allen anderen Göttern steht aber zum Glück einfach nur möchte, dass wir uns friedlich dahin gehend entwickeln, wie wir selber es wollen.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2016)

Solange der Staat für die Kirche Steuern eintreibt, wird sich daran gar nichts ändern, egal ob AFD oder nicht.


----------



## Leob12 (30. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Und das ist eben Religionsfreiheit.
> Willst du das nicht mehr haben, musst du die Religionsfreiheit einschränken, bzw. abschaffen.


Mich nerven die Kirchenglocken auch.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Mich nerven die Kirchenglocken auch.



Mich auch, aber ich habe mich daran gewöhnt.
Mich würde es nicht stören, wenn einer aufm Turm steht und herumbrüllt.
Wird aber sicher in der Form nicht kommen, wie man das aus arabischen Staaten kennt, denn wie viele Türken können arabisch?


----------



## Adi1 (30. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Außerdem bezweifel ich, dass eine Moschee die kulturelle Tradition Deutschlands "zerstört". Es wertet sie eher auf und zeigt, dass jede Glaubensrichtung willkommen ist.



Das kommt jetzt darauf an, wie man die Sache betrachtet 

Wenn in meiner Nachbarschaft ein Muezzin am Sonntag um 7.00 Uhr von einem Minarett zum Gebet ruft,
dann hätten sicherlich , die meisten Leute etwas dagegen


----------



## Leob12 (30. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Mich auch, aber ich habe mich daran gewöhnt.
> Mich würde es nicht stören, wenn einer aufm Turm steht und herumbrüllt.
> Wird aber sicher in der Form nicht kommen, wie man das aus arabischen Staaten kennt, denn wie viele Türken können arabisch?



Ich würde den Muezzin sogar amüsant finden. War in Instanbul ganz lustig als einer angefangen hat und dann alle zum Singen angefangen haben.


----------



## efdev (30. März 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Das kommt jetzt darauf an, wie man die Sache betrachtet
> 
> Wenn in meiner Nachbarschaft ein Muezzin am Sonntag um 7.00 Uhr von einem Minarett zum Gebet ruft,
> dann hätten sicherlich , die meisten Leute etwas dagegen



Wäre dann aber genauso zu Ertragen wie die Kirchen Glocken gleiches Recht für jeden Blödsinn halt.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Wenn in meiner Nachbarschaft ein Muezzin am Sonntag um 7.00 Uhr von einem Minarett zum Gebet ruft,
> dann hätten sicherlich , die meisten Leute etwas dagegen



Die machen das immer freitags. 
Am Sonntag bimmelt nur die Kirche und das ist eben nervig. 



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich würde den Muezzin sogar amüsant finden. War in Instanbul ganz lustig als einer angefangen hat und dann alle zum Singen angefangen haben.



Ich kenne das nur aus dem Fernsehen. 
Man müsste mal schauen, wie das in Frankreich ist, denn da leben ja noch mehr Muslime als hier. 

Die AFD sollte lieber mal dafür sorgen, dass die Kirchensteuer entfällt, denn wir zahlen schon lange genug für den Unsinn.


----------



## Woohoo (30. März 2016)

Hoffentlich kommt nicht irgendwann eine Religion bei der eine Art Muezzin 24/7 rund um die Uhr rufen muss.


----------



## Captn (30. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Wäre dann aber genauso zu Ertragen wie die Kirchen Glocken gleiches Recht für jeden Blödsinn halt.


Nicht wirklich...

Ich habe das einmal mitgemacht in Istanbul und war froh, dass wir nach 3 Tagen zum nächsten Ort auf unserer Reise weiter sind.

Tagsüber ist mir das Gejaule komplett egal gewesen. Doch morgens wollte ich dem Typen schon sinnbildlich eine scheuern, vorallem dann, wenn der Abend zuvor etwas länger war.

Bei Schichtarbeitern stelle ich mir das auch blendend vor. Nachts ins Bett gelegt und nach 3 Stunden geht das Geseier los .


----------



## Leob12 (30. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die machen das immer freitags.
> Am Sonntag bimmelt nur die Kirche und das ist eben nervig.
> 
> 
> ...


Naja Istanbul, besonders die Altstadt ist ja eher ein Extrembeispiel^^ Da gibts ja so viele große Moscheen, zusätzlich zu den kleinen. 
Uns hat es die ersten zwei Tage geweckt, um 7 Uhr früh, weil wir einen Lautsprecher gegenüber vom Hotelzimmer hatten, aber danach fällt es nicht weiter auf, man gewöhnt sich halt schnell dran.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Die machen das immer freitags.
> Am Sonntag bimmelt nur die Kirche und das ist eben nervig.


Falsch das machen die 5 mal am Tag.



Leob12 schrieb:


> Ich würde den Muezzin sogar amüsant finden. War in Instanbul ganz lustig als einer angefangen hat und dann alle zum Singen angefangen haben.


Ich und viele andere wollen das aber nicht in ihrer Umgebung haben.
Wer das unbedingt hören will kann ja in den Urlaub in die Türkei fliegen.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ich und viele andere wollen das aber nicht in ihrer Umgebung haben.
> Wer das unbedingt hören will kann ja in den Urlaub in die Türkei fliegen.



Ist in deiner Umgebung überhaupt Platz für eine Moschee?
Also bei mir nicht, daher entfällt das einfach.


----------



## Th3D3str0y3r (30. März 2016)

Ich will weder Muezzin noch Kirchenglocken haben.
Die Glocken höre ich zum Glück nur wenn der Wind richtig steht, und das kommt nicht oft vor


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist in deiner Umgebung überhaupt Platz für eine Moschee?
> Also bei mir nicht, daher entfällt das einfach.


Sowas hört man wenn der Wind richtig steht schon mal einen Kilometer weit. 
Aber hier ist genug Fläche um da noch irgendwas hinzubauen.


----------



## Leob12 (30. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Ist in deiner Umgebung überhaupt Platz für eine Moschee?
> Also bei mir nicht, daher entfällt das einfach.


Aber es kollidiert hast mit der engen Weltsicht  
Da kann der nächste Muezzin in 10 km Entfernung rufen, es geht ums Prinzip.


----------



## Woohoo (30. März 2016)

Zudem brauchen wir dann auch zeitgleich mehr Personal beim Verfassungsschutz um zu überwachen was dort gepredigt wird.


----------



## Leob12 (30. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Zudem brauchen wir dann auch zeitgleich mehr Personal beim Verfassungsschutz um zu überwachen was dort gepredigt wird.


Also schafft man Arbeitsplätze, perfekt oder?


----------



## Woohoo (30. März 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Also schafft man Arbeitsplätze, perfekt oder?




Vom Steuerzahler bezahlte Arbeitsplätze.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Sowas hört man wenn der Wind richtig steht schon mal einen Kilometer weit.
> Aber hier ist genug Fläche um da noch irgendwas hinzubauen.



Du willst also, dass gar nichts gebaut wird, weil du eine Religion ablehnst. Sag es doch einfach.


----------



## Woohoo (30. März 2016)

Warum sollte man auch eine Reilgion ablehnen.  Nur mit dem verbieten von bestimmten Gebäudearten lässt sich die Religion aber auch nicht verhindern.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du willst also, dass gar nichts gebaut wird, weil du eine Religion ablehnst. Sag es doch einfach.


Mir geht es darum, dass keine Minarette gebaut werden.
Denn nur diese greifen wirklich ins Stadtbild ein und ohne Minarett gibt's auch keinen Muezzin.

Ich weiß, dass es in meiner Heimatstadt einen Raum zum Beten für muslimische Studenten gibt. Das reicht mMn vollkommen aus.


----------



## Leob12 (30. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> Vom Steuerzahler bezahlte Arbeitsplätze.


Sämtliche Staatsbedienstete werden vom Steuerzahler bezahlt. Die Bundeswehr will doch auch mehr Personal, das Geld dafür kommt auch nicht aus der Privatwirtschaft. 
Außerdem wären es sichere Arbeitsplätze.


----------



## Woohoo (30. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Mir geht es darum, dass keine Minarette gebaut werden.
> Denn nur diese greifen wirklich ins Stadtbild ein und ohne Minarett gibt's auch keinen Muezzin.



In meiner alten Heimatstadt stehen auf dem Flachdach ein paar Boxen über die der Muezzin ruft. Hat aber nicht jeden Tag gerufen nur zum Freitagsgebet, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. März 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Außerdem wären es sichere Arbeitsplätze.


Wie die V-Leute ? Die ja richtig weitergeholfen haben...


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Mir geht es darum, dass keine Minarette gebaut werden.
> Denn nur diese greifen wirklich ins Stadtbild ein und ohne Minarett gibt's auch keinen Muezzin.



Du willst also eine Moschee ohne den Typen auf dem Turm?



Woohoo schrieb:


> In meiner alten Heimatstadt stehen auf dem Flachdach ein paar Boxen über die der Muezzin ruft. Hat aber nicht jeden Tag gerufen nur zum Freitagsgebet, wenn ich mich richtig erinnere.



Wollte ich auch erst schreiben. 
Statt dem Typen stehen da Boxen.


----------



## azzih (30. März 2016)

Natürlich haben auch Muslime ein Recht darauf entsprechende Glaubensstädte zu bekommen, und das klappt ja meist auch problemlos. Bei uns is ne Moschee in der Altstadt und sieht von aussen einfach aus wie ein normales Gebäude. In unsrem Nachbarort haben sie ne neue einfach ins Industriegebiet gesetzt, stört da auch keinen. Ein Muezzin der 5x am Tag mikrofonversärkt von ner Kuppel quäkt brauch es bei aller Tolleranz wirklich nicht. Reicht schon das ich hier direkt gegenüber ne Kita hab, voll mit Blagen die über Stunden lauter sind als ein Flughafen. Wenn man Schicht arbeitet ist das kein Spass morgends


----------



## Woohoo (30. März 2016)

Am besten wäre es natürlich wenn die Leute genauso ungläubig werden wie die meisten Pseudo Christen hier in Deutschland. Ansonsten wird halt der typische religiöse Unsinn verbreitet.


----------



## Leob12 (30. März 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Natürlich haben auch Muslime ein Recht darauf entsprechende Glaubensstädte zu bekommen, und das klappt ja meist auch problemlos. Bei uns is ne Moschee in der Altstadt und sieht von aussen einfach aus wie ein normales Gebäude. In unsrem Nachbarort haben sie ne neue einfach ins Industriegebiet gesetzt, stört da auch keinen. Ein Muezzin der 5x am Tag mikrofonversärkt von ner Kuppel quäkt brauch es bei aller Tolleranz wirklich nicht. Reicht schon das ich hier direkt gegenüber ne Kita hab, voll mit Blagen die über Stunden lauter sind als ein Flughafen. Wenn man Schicht arbeitet ist das kein Spass morgends


Ja, schrecklich dieser Kinderlärm. 
Aber die Kirche mit den Glocken stört auch kaum, ein Muezzin, nein dagür gibts keine Tolleranz^^


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2016)

azzih schrieb:


> Ein Muezzin der 5x am Tag mikrofonversärkt von ner Kuppel quäkt brauch es bei aller Tolleranz wirklich nicht. Reicht schon das ich hier direkt gegenüber ne Kita hab, voll mit Blagen die über Stunden lauter sind als ein Flughafen. Wenn man Schicht arbeitet ist das kein Spass morgends



Gibt es das in Deutschland überhaupt?


----------



## Woohoo (30. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Gibt es das in Deutschland überhaupt?



In bestimmten Stadtteilen vielleicht. Dort hört das dann aber eh kein Deutscher der sich beschweren könnte.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Du willst also eine Moschee ohne den Typen auf dem Turm?


"Wollen" tue ich eigentlich nichts.
Aber mit einer Moschee ohne das da jemand ruft, kann ich gut leben.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Aber mit einer Moschee ohne das da jemand ruft, kann ich gut leben.



Das geht auch, wenn das nicht so laut ist.
Funfmal am Tag darf der Muezzin in Rendsburg rufen - Hamburger Region - News aus Norddeutschland  - Hamburger Abendblatt
Wobei 40db ist ja kaum zu hören. Das müsste man sich mal Live anschauen. Rendsburg ist nicht so weit von mir weg.


----------



## Adi1 (30. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Wäre dann aber genauso zu Ertragen wie die Kirchen Glocken gleiches Recht für jeden Blödsinn halt.



Nee, wieso muss ich sowas ertragen? 

Diese Multi-Kulti-Sache ist doch eh gescheitert 

Wiese sollte es denn  jetzt besser werden?

Die jungen Einwanderer werden sich besser einfügen

Aber die Älteren, die hocken zusammen, da wird jetzt schon,
die Basis für eine Parallelgesellschaft gelegt


----------



## Woohoo (30. März 2016)

Gebäude hin oder her wichtig ist was in den Gebäuden gepredigt wird, wer da das Wort ergreift und welche Lebensratschläge dort den hilfesuchenden Gläubigen gegeben werden.

z.B.
"Meine Frau will das Kopftuch nicht mehr tragen, was soll ich als Ehemann machen?"
Wenn da die richtige Antwort kommt ist alles ok.


----------



## efdev (30. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Wobei 40db ist ja kaum zu hören. Das müsste man sich mal Live anschauen. Rendsburg ist nicht so weit von mir weg.



Bitte kann nicht schaden eine Erfahrung aus erster Hand hier zu haben wie es anscheinend schon in manchen Gegenden ohne Probleme funktioniert.



Adi1 schrieb:


> Nee, wieso muss ich sowas ertragen?



Warum sollen andere die Glocken ertragen und den ganzen anderen Kram der ihnen nicht passt  eine Gesellschaft besteht halt aus Kompromissen.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Bitte kann nicht schaden eine Erfahrung aus erster Hand hier zu haben wie es anscheinend schon in manchen Gegenden ohne Probleme funktioniert.



Muss ich mal schauen, der normale Straßenverkehr hat ja schon 70db oder so. Das sind ja deutlich mehr als die 40db der Moschee.


----------



## Adi1 (30. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> eine Gesellschaft besteht halt aus Kompromissen.



Schon, aber nur , wenn es unser Kulter entspricht


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Schon, aber nur , wenn es unser Kulter entspricht



Na ja, ich bin gegen Karneval und Oktoberfeste. 
Kultur entwickelt sich, verändert sich ständig, das kann man nicht an das festmachen, was irgendwann mal war.
Genauso wie die Gesellschaft entwickelt sich auch die Kultur.
Da kann die AFD noch so meckern.


----------



## efdev (30. März 2016)

Adi1 schrieb:


> Schon, aber nur , wenn es unser Kulter entspricht



pff Kultur wandelt sich immer dieses Kultur gedöns, ist ja nicht als würde das "unsere" Kultur zerstören.
Kann eigentlich mal jemand unsere Kultur genau definieren damit wir wissen inwiefern unsere Kultur beeinträchtigt wird?


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. März 2016)

Also ist es irgendwann "deutsche Kultur" wenn an jeder Ecke ne Moschee steht und die Kirchen umgewidmet werden ?


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2016)

Wo steht an jeder Ecke eine Moschee?

Ich hätte gerne eine Mischung.
Ich mag die Lebensfrohe Kultur der Franzosen und ihrem Geschmack für schönes Essen.
Die spanische Kultur für das Wichtige im Leben -- Siesta. 
Die italienische Kultur für Mode, Stil.
Die griechische natürlich auch -- mit wenig Geld gut aussehen. 
Die englische Kultur brauche ich nicht, aber ich nehme dafür die Iren.


----------



## Woohoo (30. März 2016)

Aufgrund der Tatsache, dass Moscheen und Religionen Bollwerke der  Toleranz sind und sich untereinander alle liebhaben gibt es eigentlich  kein Problem. Es ist auch reiner Zufall, dass die religiösen Herrschaftsgebiete räumlich getrennt sind. \/



> Threshold schrieb:
> 
> 
> > Wo steht an jeder Ecke eine Moschee?
> ...



So oberflächliche Dinge ist Kultur? Eine zufriedenstellende Definition mag mir momentan aber auch nicht einfallen.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2016)

Woohoo schrieb:


> So oberflächliche Dinge ist Kultur?



Kultur ist das, was der Mensch erschaffen hat. Oberflächlich gibt es daher nicht.


----------



## Verminaard (30. März 2016)

Das sieht nach was Offiziellem aus.
Habe es noch nicht selbst gelesen.
https://www.alternativefuer.de/wp-c.../2016/03/Leitantrag-Grundsatzprogramm-AfD.pdf


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. März 2016)

Da steht auch etwas von einer "aktivierenden Grundsicherung" statt Hartz 4 drin.
Das ist doch auch im Prinzip ein "bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen". Und von der Privatisierung der Versicherungen steht auch nichts drin.


----------



## efdev (30. März 2016)

Das oder ähnliches hatten wir schon vor ein paar Seiten und ein armer User genannt ruyven_macaran hat sich wohl schon zum Teil durchgequält auf Seite 573 kannst du einen Teil dazu lesen wenn gewollt .

Ich warte lieber auf das Endgültige ende April dann muss ich mir das nur einmal antun 



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Da steht auch etwas von einer "aktivierenden Grundsicherung" statt Hartz 4 drin.
> Das ist doch auch im Prinzip ein "bedingungsloses Grundeinkommen".



Aktivierende Grundsicherung klingt nicht nach einem BGE denn das muss sich nicht aktivieren das ist immer da aber den Part lese ich mir einfach mal kurz durch.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. März 2016)

efdev schrieb:


> Das oder ähnliches hatten wir schon vor ein paar Seiten und ein armer User genannt ruyven_macaran hat sich wohl schon zum Teil durchgequält auf Seite 573 kannst du einen Teil dazu lesen wenn gewollt .


Das von ruyven_macaran durchgelesene Programm ist noch das Alte, welches versehentlich öffentlich gemacht wurde.
Ich kann mich aber auch  irren.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2016)

Hab ich schon woanders gesehen. Ist aber nichts Neues dabei.

Interessant ist der Punkt 8.2.4 POLITISCH‐IDEOLOGISCHE INDOKTRINATION DARF ES AN DER SCHULE NICHT GEBEN
Was für ein Unsinn.
Und bei der Energie bleibt alles bei Alten. Atomenergie ja. erneuerbare Energien nein.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Das von ruyven_macaran durchgelesene Programm ist noch das Alte, welches versehentlich öffentlich gemacht wurde.
> Ich kann mich aber auch  irren.



Also, ist genau das gleiche, wenn ich das richtig überflogen haben.


----------



## azzih (30. März 2016)

Religion spielt in unserer modernen deutschen Kultur doch eh keine Rolle mehr. Wir haben zwar die Kirchen im Stadtbild, aber wirklich aktiv geht da eigentlich kaum jemand hin (ausser vielleicht in Bayern noch), sind halt ein schöne architektonische Bauten mehr nicht. Und ab und an quakt mal ein Kirchenoberer etwas moralisches, was in der Lebenspraxis der meisten Deutschen aber auch kein Einzug findet. Deswegen find ich es immer etwas verwunderlich wenn AFD,CSU und ähnliche von unserer christlichen Kultur schwafeln, weil das ist es imo gar nicht was das typisch Deutsche ausmacht. Gäbe da meiner Meinung nach tausend Dinge die ich als wichtiger und typischer empfinde, beispielsweise die Deutsche Reserviertheit, Gründlichkeitsempfinden usw.

Dieses ganze Kulturthema ist eh etwas seltsam. Wird es doch eigentlich nur thematisiert, wenn irgendwo ein Problem entsteht und wenn Leute etwas nicht kennen.


----------



## Woohoo (30. März 2016)

"Gender-Forschung abschaffen." 




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Mir persönlich ist der Ruf des Muezzin der die Gläubigen zum as-salāt bittet, lieber als das dumme Gebimmel von Glocken. Wo eine Kirche steht, muss auch eine Moschee stehen. Das sind die Deutschen uns muslimischen Brüdern und Schwestern schuldig.



Man ist euch garnichts schuldig, oder woher nimmst du diese Auffassung? Im Gegensatz zur jüdischen Religion sind Muslime in Deutschland grade mal ein paar Jahrzehnte und somit nicht mal ein fester Bestandteil der abendländischen Kultur, so wie es das Judentum ist, folglich schuldet man euch auch nichts.

Davon ab. Beides ist antiquiert und rückständig, sowohl der Ruf des Muezzin, als auch das leuten von Glocken (woran man auch sieht wieviel Respekt du diesem christlichen Brauch entgegen bringst das du es als "dummes Gebimmel" bezeichnest, aber dir die Mühe machst es beim Islam korrekt zu bezeichnen! Sagt schon viel über dich und deine Einstellung gegenüber dem Christentum aus.) und gehört abgeschaft. Heute hat, im Gegensatz zu vor 300 Jahren, jeder eine Uhr, Internet und kann sich dort informieren wann er in eine Kirche oder Moshee zum Gebet muss / will, da brauchen wir keinen Muezzin und keine Glocken mehr die die Gläubigen zum Gebet rufen, ergo beides gehört weg und ins Museum! Dann wäre es wenigstens mal in diesem Punkt ruhig.




interessierterUser schrieb:


> Was ist an diesem Gebäude nicht  wunderschön? Was hat Architektur mit Religion zu tun? Auch unsere  Kathedrahlen sehe ich vor allem als architektonische Meisterwerke. Darum  sind sie schön. Das heute diese Gebäude für Politik misbraucht werden,  ist absurd.
> Hagia Sophia – Wikipedia



Die Hagia Sophia ist ja auch keine Errungenschaft der türkischen Baukunst sondern eine byzantinische und war, bevor man sie zur Moshee machte eine christliche Kirche. Überhaupt hat die christlich - byzantinische Baukunst, neben der persischen viel Einfluss auf auf die arabische und vor allem osmanisch / türkischen Baukunst der darauffolgenden Jahrhunderte gehabt, aber haben viele Muslime in den Jahrhunderten danach nur zu liebend gerne vergessen, das sie in vielen Bereichen des Wissens und der Architektur ihre Wurzeln auch im christlich / römisch - byzantinischen Bereich haben. Vieleicht auch besser so, sonst hätte man wohl auch nicht das Bild vom überlegenen osmanischen Reich und Islam aufbauen können der für sich ein Vormachtsrecht in der Welt beansprucht hat.
Dumm nur das man es nicht geschaft hat auf diesem Wissen der Byzantiner auch aufzubauen und zugucken konnte wie man über die Jahrhunderte im Islamisch geprägten osmanischen Reich immer mehr den technologischen Anschluss verlor, bis man Anfang des 20 Jahrhunderts im Grunde nur noch ein weltpolitisch und weltgemeinschaftlich kleines Licht war.


----------



## Leob12 (30. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Hab ich schon woanders gesehen. Ist aber nichts Neues dabei.
> 
> Interessant ist der Punkt 8.2.4 POLITISCH‐IDEOLOGISCHE INDOKTRINATION DARF ES AN DER SCHULE NICHT GEBEN
> Was für ein Unsinn.
> ...


Betrifft doch die meisten Punkte und zeigt wie konservativ die Partei ist. Nur ja kein Fortschritt, keine Weiterentwicklung oder Globalisierung. Studiensprache Deutsch usw, bringt ja enorm viel.


----------



## Woohoo (30. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Mir persönlich ist der Ruf des Muezzin der die Gläubigen zum as-salāt bittet, lieber als das dumme Gebimmel von Glocken. *Wo eine Kirche steht, muss auch eine Moschee stehen.* Das sind die Deutschen uns muslimischen Brüdern und Schwestern schuldig.



Weltweit auch bitte anders herum.   Typische die anderen sind Schuld geschwafel fast schon Daesh like.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2016)

Leob12 schrieb:


> Betrifft doch die meisten Punkte und zeigt wie konservativ die Partei ist. Nur ja kein Fortschritt, keine Weiterentwicklung oder Globalisierung. Studiensprache Deutsch usw, bringt ja enorm viel.



Versuch mal international was zu veröffentlichen, was in Deutsch ist. Liest keiner.
Die Partei versucht das Land abzuschotten -- kann lustig werden in der globalisieren Wirtschaft.


----------



## Seabound (30. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Also ist es irgendwann "deutsche Kultur" wenn an jeder Ecke ne Moschee steht und die Kirchen umgewidmet werden ?




Es gibt keine "Deutsche Kultur". Das was du als "Deutsche Kultur" erlebst, ist das was uns die Amerikaner nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg mit ihrem Kulturimperialismus auf indoktriniert haben.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Es gibt keine "Deutsche Kultur". Das was du als "Deutsche Kultur" erlebst, ist das was uns die Amerikaner nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg mit ihrem Kulturimperialismus auf indoktriniert haben.



Und wieder falsch, es gibt deutsche Kultur, aber nicht in einer ausgeprägten staatlichen / gesamtnationalen Form wie das in vielen anderen Ländern der Fall ist (USA, Türkei, England, Frankreich, Japan, usw.).
Liegt nicht zuletzt daran das es über jahrhunderte kein einheitliches deutsches Staatsgebilde gab, so das sich etwas in der Art nie wirklich entwickeln konnte. Und nachdem 1871 ein einheitlich deutscher Staat gegründet hat wurde dieser vor allem von preußischer Tradition und handeln geprägt was aber nur wenige Jahre jahrzehnte später durch den ersten Weltkrieg ein schnelles Ende nahm. Die darauffolgende Zeit bis Ende des zweiten Weltkriegs konnte sich sowas nicht entwickeln da es vor allem eine Traumazeit für Deutschland war die in einer Diktatur mündete und in einer totalen Niederlage. Danach war Deutschland dann wieder über Jahrzehnte geteilt und besetzt und hat man auch ein Interesse (Seitens aller Alliierten) daran gehabt das sich eben nicht eine neue nationale Identität in Deutschland rausbildet, aus Angst es könnte wieder einen von Deutschland angezetelten Krieg geben.

Deutschland hat aber darüber hinaus eine ganze Menge eingenständiger Kultur im Bereich der Literatur, Dichtkunst, Musik und Volksgruppentradition (bayrische Trachten, verschiedene Feste wie den Karnveal, ect.).
Das die USA die jüngere, westdeutsche Kultur und nach der Wende auch ostdeutsche Kultur geprägt hat ist richtig, aber das ist in vielen westeuropäischen Ländern der Fall gewesen, wen auch sicher in Deutschland besonders, was bei über 40 Jahren Besatzung aber auch kaum verwunderlich ist.


----------



## azzih (30. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Es gibt keine "Deutsche Kultur". Das was du als "Deutsche Kultur" erlebst, ist das was uns die Amerikaner nach dem zweiten Weltkrieg mit ihrem Kulturimperialismus auf indoktriniert haben.



Es gibt schlicht keine eine deutsche Kultur. Es ist immer ein komplexer Mischmach aus Historie und gegenwärtigem Lebensstil plus einer Vielzahl aktueller Trends und Einflüsse. Dazu kommt die Gruppe, Altersklasse, gesellschaftliche Schicht, de genaue Ort und viele mehr in der man sich gerade bewegt. Kultur lässt sich nicht im Sinne einer Leitkultur festmachen, sondern ist ständig variabel, genau wie die Sprache selbst. Ein Stillstand oder eine Leitkultur gibt es in dem Sinne nicht, alles ist im Flow und lässt sich nicht aufhalten.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2016)

Ich würde eher sagen, dass die deutsche Kultur, wie viele andere Kulturen auch, das Amerikanische erst erschaffen habe -- nämlich durch die Einwanderer.
Dass nach dem Krieg ein Teil davon wieder zurück kam -- Fast food, Klamotten, Stil, Filme -- ist ein normaler Austausch unter Völkern, die gemeinsame Interessen haben und Handel treiben.
Genauso wie die Anglizismen die deutsche Sprache verändert haben. Auch das ist Kultur.


----------



## Two-Face (30. März 2016)

Es kommt ja wohl darauf an, wie man das definiert, über Sachwerte oder über die jeweilige Gesellschaft.

Offiziell hat, laut der Sozialforschung, _jedes_ Land eine Kultur, was den Umgang der Menschen betrifft.^^
Gibt sogar ganze Tabellen über vermeintlich typische Eigenschaften der Bevölkerung verschiedenr Staaten.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. März 2016)

Threshold schrieb:


> Interessant ist der Punkt 8.2.4 POLITISCH‐IDEOLOGISCHE INDOKTRINATION DARF ES AN DER SCHULE NICHT GEBEN
> Was für ein Unsinn.


Was ist daran Unsinn ? 


Threshold schrieb:


> Versuch mal international was zu veröffentlichen, was in Deutsch ist. Liest keiner.
> Die Partei versucht das Land abzuschotten -- kann lustig werden in der globalisieren Wirtschaft.


Also ist es richtig, dass man in *Deutschland* nicht mehr auf *Deutsch* studieren kann ? Es geht doch nicht darum Englisch zu verbieten, sondern auch die Möglichkeit eines deutschsprachigen Studiums zu erhalten.



Seabound schrieb:


> Es gibt keine "Deutsche Kultur".


Es gibt nicht die "deutsche Kultur". Es gibt aber deutsche Kulturen, wie die bayrische, die sächsische oder die fränkische Kultur. Sie alle verbindet aber unsere christlich-abendländische Kultur, unsere Geschichte und unsere Sprache.
Es gibt also eine deutsche Kultur, aber diese ist eben nicht staatlich orientiert wie bei den meisten europäischen Kulturen.

Es gibt auch keine englische Kultur oder arabische Kultur. Kulturen setzen sich immer als örtlichen Kulturen zusammen.


----------



## Threshold (30. März 2016)

Ich würde sagen, dass jedes Land verschiedene Kulturen hat.
Die Bayern unterscheiden sich schon merklich von den Hamburgern oder Kielern -- nicht nur sprachlich.
Trotzdem sind wir alle ein Land.  



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Also ist es richtig, dass man in *Deutschland* nicht mehr auf *Deutsch* studieren kann ? Es geht doch nicht darum Englisch zu verbieten, sondern auch die Möglichkeit eines deutschsprachigen Studiums zu erhalten.



Wo kannst du denn nicht in Deutsch studieren?
Wenn ich mir die Uni Hamburg anschaue, kannst du da alles in deutsch studieren, nur würde ich wissenschaftliche Arbeiten gleich in Englisch schreiben, damit sie auch einer liest.


----------



## Seabound (30. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Und wieder falsch, es gibt deutsche Kultur, aber nicht in einer ausgeprägten staatlichen Form wie das in vielen anderen Ländern der Fall ist (USA, Türkei, England, Frankreich, Japan, usw.).
> Liegt nicht zuletzt daran das es über jahrhunderte kein einheitliches deutsches Staatsgebilde gab, so das sich etwas in der Art nie wirklich entwickeln konnte. Und nachdem 1871 ein einheitlich deutscher Staat gegründet hat wurde dieser vor allem von preußischer Tradition und handeln geprägt was aber nur wenige Jahre jahrzehnte später durch den ersten Weltkrieg ein schnelles Ende nahm. Die darauffolgende Zeit bis Ende des zweiten Weltkriegs konnte sich sowas nicht entwickeln da es vor allem eine Traumazeit für Deutschland war die in einer Diktatur mündete und in einer totalen Niederlage. Danach war Deutschland dann wieder über Jahrzehnte geteilt und besetzt und hat man auch ein Interesse (Seitens aller Alliierten) daran gehabt das sich eben nicht eine neue nationale Identität in Deutschland rausbildet, aus Angst es könnte wieder einen von Deutschland angezetelten Krieg geben.
> 
> Deutschland hat aber darüber hinaus eine ganze Menge eingenständiger Kultur im Bereich der Literatur, Dichtkunst, Musik und Volksgruppentradition (bayrische Trachten, verschiedene Feste wie den Karnveal, ect.).
> Das die USA die jüngere, westdeutsche Kultur und nach der Wende auch ostdeutsche Kultur geprägt hat ist richtig, aber das ist in vielen westeuropäischen Ländern der Fall gewesen, wen auch sicher in Deutschland besonders, was bei über 40 Jahren Besatzung aber auch kaum verwunderlich ist.




Das was von den Besatzungsmächten für gut und harmlos befunden wurde, durften wir beibehalten. Ach diese Selektion ist Kulturimperialismus. Soll man sich nicht täuschen lassen. 



azzih schrieb:


> alles ist im Flow und lässt sich nicht aufhalten.




Genau. Und deswegen sage ich "Refugees Welcome - Bring Your Families". Wir können von anderen Kulturen nur lernen. Es kann nur besser werden, bunter und lebhafter.


----------



## Two-Face (30. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Es gibt nicht die "deutsche Kultur". Es gibt aber deutsche Kulturen, wie die bayrische, die sächsische oder die fränkische Kultur. Sie alle verbindet aber unsere christlich-abendländische Kultur, unsere Geschichte und unsere Sprache.
> Es gibt also eine deutsche Kultur, aber diese ist eben nicht staatlich orientiert wie bei den meisten europäischen Kulturen.


Sehr merkwürdige Auffassung, also verschiedene Regionen gibt es in jedem Land. Die Küstenbewohner von Marseille haben z.B. eine ganz andere "Leitkultur" wie die Metropolstädtler aus Paris.

Dass sich nur Deutschland aus verschiedenen einzelnen Kulturkreisen zusammensetzt, die Franzosen aber alle Franzosen, Engländer alle Engländer und Spanier alle Spanier (ich sag' nur: Andalusien, Katalonien!) ist ein ziemlich dämliches Vorurteil - die Deutschen regen sich ja schießlich auch immer auf, wenn sie im Ausland alle als trachtentragende Bratwurtesser dargestellt werden.

Ach, nur mal so beiläufig, wie sieht's eigentlich mit dem Fußball aus? 
Von den Engländern erfunden aber weltweit gespielt. Gehört der auch nur in England zur Tradition oder hat der in Deutchland auch feste Werte?


----------



## Woohoo (30. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Genau. Und deswegen sage ich "Refugees Welcome - Bring Your Families". Wir können von anderen Kulturen nur lernen. Es kann nur besser werden, bunter und lebhafter.



Es kann nur besser werden? Wenn wir hier vielleicht in Somalia wären vielleicht. Aber in einem der besten Länder der Welt kann vieles eher viel schlechter werden. Die Worte "bunter und lebhafter" haben bei mir einen Sinneswandel ins Negative erfahren. Ja Sprache ändert sich.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Genau. Und deswegen sage ich "Refugees Welcome - Bring Your Families". Wir können von anderen Kulturen nur lernen. Es kann nur besser werden, bunter und lebhafter.



Nach deinen jüngsten Äußerungen bezweifle ich allerdings das man von Menschen wie dir was lernen kann.

Du hast übrigens, trotz mehrmaliger Nachfrage verschiedener Personen, immer noch nicht gesagt warum man den Muslimen etwas schuldig sein sollte...


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Dass sich nur Deutschland aus verschiedenen einzelnen Kulturkreisen zusammensetzt, die Franzosen aber alle Franzosen, Engländer alle Engländer und Spanier alle Spanier (ich sag' nur: Andalusien, Katalonien!) ist ein ziemlich dämliches Vorurteil - die Deutschen regen sich ja schießlich auch immer auf, wenn sie im Ausland alle als trachtentragende Bratwurtesser dargestellt werden.


Hast du mein Beitrag zu Ende gelesen ? Hab das gleiche auch hingeschrieben.
Mit staatlich orientiert meinte ich einfach, dass diese Kulturen einfach schon länger in einem Nationalstaat zusammenleben


Seabound schrieb:


> Genau. Und deswegen sage ich "Refugees Welcome - Bring Your Families". Wir können von anderen Kulturen nur lernen. Es kann nur besser werden, bunter und lebhafter.


Ernsthaft ?
Was sollen wir denn bitte von anderen Kulturen noch lernen ? Wir haben Jahrhunderte gebraucht bis wir unsere Kultur weitestgehend säkularisiert haben und das will ich nicht wieder aufgeben.
Deswegen sind die anderen Kulturen aber nicht schlechter.


----------



## Woohoo (30. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Nach deinen jüngsten Äußerungen bezweifle ich  allerdings das man von Menschen wie dir was lernen kann.
> 
> Du hast übrigens, trotz mehrmaliger Nachfrage verschiedener Personen,  immer noch nicht gesagt warum man den Muslimen etwas schuldig sein  sollte...



Es macht den Anschein, dass er einer von dieser Sorte sein könnte:
Muslime sind immer Opfer und immer sind andere an ihrem Leid schuld  ("Der Westen", die Juden, die ganzen "Rassisten" etc.). Also baust du z.B.  kein Gotteshaus oder öffnest deine Grenzen nicht bist du Rassist und Schuld am Leid.


----------



## Two-Face (30. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Hast du mein Beitrag zu Ende gelesen ? Hab das gleiche auch hingeschrieben.
> Mit staatlich orientiert meinte ich einfach, dass diese Kulturen einfach schon länger in einem Nationalstaat zusammenleben


Öhm, also den letzten Satz habe ich jetzt entweder überlesen oder du hast ihn hineditiert ohne das ich es gemerkt habe.



Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Ernsthaft ?
> Was sollen wir denn bitte von anderen Kulturen noch lernen ? Wir haben Jahrhunderte gebraucht bis wir unsere Kultur weitestgehend säkularisiert haben und das will ich nicht wieder aufgeben.
> Deswegen sind die anderen Kulturen aber nicht schlechter.


Jede Kultur kann noch was von anderen lernen bzw. lernt von anderen, ohne es zu merken.
Beste Beispiele dafür sind Kunst und Sport. Goethe z.B. wurde früher von den Amerikanern geachtet, weil seine Werke zu rustikal und zu "europäisch/deutsch" waren. Heute ist Faust ein viel rezitiertes Thema in Büchern und Filmen weltweit ohne dass man es merkt.
Oder eben Fußball.
Von den Engländern erfunden zählt er heute in jedem Mittel-, West-, und teils auch Osteuropäischen Ländern sowie insbesondere in Südamerika und vielen afrikanischen Staaten zum festen Kulturgut. Wenn man sich dann noch die Spielweise und Strategie dieser Sportart über die letzten 100 Jahre ansieht, dann ist der "Kulturaustausch", welcher im Fußball stattgefunden hat, unübersehbar.


----------



## Leob12 (30. März 2016)

Two-Face schrieb:


> Es kommt ja wohl darauf an, wie man das definiert, über Sachwerte oder über die jeweilige Gesellschaft.
> 
> Offiziell hat, laut der Sozialforschung, _jedes_ Land eine Kultur, was den Umgang der Menschen betrifft.^^
> Gibt sogar ganze Tabellen über vermeintlich typische Eigenschaften der Bevölkerung verschiedenr Staaten.


Sicher hat jedes Land eine Kultur, aber wie definiert man jetzt diese genau? Bricht man die Kultur auf den kleinsten gemeinsamen Nenner herunter, oder fasst man sie in der Gesamtheit zusammen? 
Der Übergang ist fließend, und lässt sich nicht exakt anhand der Staatsgrenzen eingrenzen, der Übergang ist nunmal relativ fließend. 

Berlin ist sicher amerikanischer, oder internationaler als der ländliche Bereich in Bayern oder Flensburg. Trotzdem ist alles "deutsch", zumindest irgendwie. 

Ich finde es schwachsinnig die Kultur auf irgendwelche Begriffe herunter zu brechen, denn dann kommt man immer bei Stereotypen raus, und die stimmen halt ziemlich oft nicht. Dann ist man irgendwann beim arroganten Franzosen, dem trachtentragenden, überpünktlichen Deutschen, dem Schnitzel essenden Österreicher, dem rothaarigen Engländer oder dem mit Händen sprechenden energischen Italiener. Klar gibts auch solche Vertreter, aber die sind doch nicht in der Überzahl. 



Woohoo schrieb:


> Es kann nur besser werden? Wenn wir hier vielleicht in Somalia wären vielleicht. Aber in einem der besten Länder der Welt kann vieles eher viel schlechter werden. Die Worte "bunter und lebhafter" haben bei mir einen Sinneswandel ins Negative erfahren. Ja Sprache ändert sich.


Ja stimmt. Die USA gehen an der Einwanderung zugrunde. Dort hast du auch alle "Farben", und die allermeisten leben friedlich nebeneinander, profitieren voneinander. Wenn für dich ein paar "dunklere Menschen" (bunt) etwas Negatives bedeuten, dann tut es mir leid für dich, ändern wirst du es nicht können. 
Es kann aber auch vieles viel besser werden. Stell dir nur mal die Stadt ohne Dönerläden oder Asiaten vor, oder ohne Italiener, viel Spaß mit Weißwurst und Sauerkraut (ja, da ist bewusst ein Stereotyp, und ich hab nichts gegen Sauerkraut), das wäre auch öd.



Woohoo schrieb:


> Es macht den Anschein, dass er einer von dieser Sorte sein könnte:
> Muslime sind immer Opfer und immer sind andere an ihrem Leid schuld ("Der Westen", die Juden, die ganzen "Rassisten" etc.). Also baust du z.B. kein Gotteshaus oder öffnest deine Grenzen nicht bist du Rassist und Schuld am Leid.


Lässt du kein Gotteshaus bauen, dann bist du in erster Linie jemand der so Dinge wie Religionsfreiheit missachtet oder nur für sich und seine Religion auslegt und fordert. 
Wer sagt dass Muslime immer Opfer sind? Und "der Westen" hat sicher oft genug seine Finger im Spiel gehabt, wenn es darum ging Demokratie und Freiheit mit Bomben und Granaten einzuführen. Und die Juden sind nur für die Antisemiten schuld, und die Mehrheit der Muslime ist nicht antisemitisch.


----------



## Seabound (30. März 2016)

Nightslaver schrieb:


> Du hast übrigens, trotz mehrmaliger Nachfrage verschiedener Personen, immer noch nicht gesagt warum man den Muslimen etwas schuldig sein sollte...



Ich sehe das aus unserer historischen Schuld bezogen auf den Holocaust.  Nun haben wir durch den Islam die  Möglichkeit, die Verfehlungen unserer Väter wieder gut zumachen. Zudem wäre es äußerst klug, den Islam in einer, sagen wir mal, überlegten Art und Weiße in unsere Gesellschaft zu integrieren. Der Islam wird früher oder später sowieso gewinnen. Die schlagen uns Christen doch schon allein bei weitem über die Geburtenquote. 

Wir optimieren und verdienen uns tot, machen lieber Karriere und bekommen vielleicht mit 40 ein Kind während die türkische Großfamilie in der Zwischenzeit fünfzig Nachkommen gezeugt hat. Das geht sich für uns nicht aus. Nie und nimmer.


----------



## Leob12 (30. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich sehe das aus unserer historischen Schuld bezogen auf den Holocaust.  Nun haben wir durch den Islam die  Möglichkeit, die Verfehlungen unserer Väter wieder gut zumachen. Zudem wäre es äußerst klug, den Islam in einer, sagen wir mal, überlegten Art und Weiße in unsere Gesellschaft zu integrieren. Der Islam wird früher oder später sowieso gewinnen. Die schlagen uns Christen doch schon allein bei weitem über die Geburtenquote.
> 
> Wir optimieren und verdienen uns tot, machen lieber Karriere und bekommen vielleicht mit 40 ein Kind während die türkische Großfamilie in der Zwischenzeit fünfzig Nachkommen gezeugt hat. Das geht sich für uns nicht aus. Nie und nimmer.


Ich würde nicht von einer historischen Schuld sprechen, sondern eher von Verantwortung, dass so etwas nicht mehr passieren darf. Du bist nicht schuld am Holocaust, und die Mehrzahl der heute lebenden Deutschen ist nicht schuld daran. Aber man darf es auch nicht vergessen oder verharmlosen. 
Dass die Muslime uns bei der Geburtenrate schlagen stimmt pauschal auch nicht. Je höher der Lebensstandard, desto niedriger wird die Geburtenrate, da unterscheidet sich Christ von Muslim nicht sonderlich. 
Muslimische Bevolkerungsentwicklung 199 – 23 | Citizen Times
Eine höhere Geburtenrate gab es in Mitteleuropa auch noch, und es ist erst ein paar Jahrzehnte her. Damals gab es genauso deutsche Großfamilien, aber sobald der Lebensstandard ansteigt, sinkt die Geburtenrate, völlig egal um welche Religion es sich handelt.

Ach ja, und je höher Lebens- und Bildungsstandard, desto niedriger wird der Einfluss von Religion. Auch da sind Christen und Muslime relativ ähnlich gestrickt. Außerdem hängt die Strenge bei der Religionsausübung auch vom jeweiligen Ort ab. Am Land in der Türkei wirst du viel eher jemanden mit sehr konservativen Anschauungen treffen als in Istanbul, genauso wie in Deutschland. In Bayern am Land hat die Religion auch eine weit größere Bedeutung als in München oder Berlin.


----------



## Seabound (30. März 2016)

Da bin ich mal gespannt.


----------



## Nightslaver (30. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich sehe das aus unserer historischen Schuld bezogen auf den Holocaust.  Nun haben wir durch den Islam die  Möglichkeit, die Verfehlungen unserer Väter wieder gut zumachen. Zudem wäre es äußerst klug, den Islam in einer, sagen wir mal, überlegten Art und Weiße in unsere Gesellschaft zu integrieren. Der Islam wird früher oder später sowieso gewinnen. Die schlagen uns Christen doch schon allein bei weitem über die Geburtenquote.
> 
> Wir optimieren und verdienen uns tot, machen lieber Karriere und bekommen vielleicht mit 40 ein Kind während die türkische Großfamilie in der Zwischenzeit fünfzig Nachkommen gezeugt hat. Das geht sich für uns nicht aus. Nie und nimmer.



Ach wir haben eine historische Schuld gegenüber den Muslimen? Wusste garnicht das wir die vergast haben... 
Und ich glaube sonst ist Deutschland seiner Schuld, gegenüber den Opfern deutsche Verbrechen, in den letzten Jahrzehnten zur Genüge nachgekommen und sich seiner Verantwortung, das sich das nicht widerholt bewust.
Aber ich erkenne daraus nicht die Schuld die man gegenüber irgendwelchen muslimischen Tätern hätte die ihre Taten der Vergangenheit bis heute leugnen...

Vieleicht sollten die Muslime sich erstmal ihrer historischen Schuld stellen für all die Masaker, Verbrechen und Greultaten die sie an Minderheiten begangen haben und bis heute begehen bevor sie da an andere apelieren. Gewisse türkische Despoten leugnen ja bis heute noch das was den Armeniern angetan wurde, oder das was man den Kurden immer wieder antut, was nicht heißt das die Kurden nur Opfer wären und nicht auch Täter sind...

Davon ab, zeigst du immer mehr wesen Geistes Kind du bist wen du hier schon von einem "Sieg" des Islam durch schiere Population sprichst. Da kann ich nur *pfui* sagen und dir und deinen islamischen Gebärmaschinen nur das Glück wünschen das Indien und China "euch" nicht irgenwann überholen und Muslime mal Populationstechnisch in der Minderheit sein werden, weil auf 2 Mrd. Muslime plötzlich 5 Mrd. Inder und 3 Mrd. Chinesen kommen.


----------



## azzih (30. März 2016)

Computer sagt Nein schrieb:


> Also ist es richtig, dass man in *Deutschland* nicht mehr auf *Deutsch* studieren kann ? Es geht doch nicht darum Englisch zu verbieten, sondern auch die Möglichkeit eines deutschsprachigen Studiums zu erhalten.



Englisch ist DIE Wissenschaftssprache und nebenbei auch die Weltsprache schlechthin. Die meisten Texte der letzten 20 Jahre erscheinen oft nur noch auf Englisch, übersetzt wird meist gar nicht mehr. Wer im Studium nicht zumindest Englisch auf nem gewissen Level beherrscht hat kein akademischen Grad verdient. Gerade Wissenschaft kennt keine grenzen und globale und unproblematische Kommunikation ist halt sehr wichtig.
Auch wer dem aktuellen wissenschaftlichen Diskurs folgen will, kann dies fast nur noch über englische Publikationen tun.  Es gibt übrigens zwar immer wieder rein englischsprachige Kurse, aber belegen muss man viele nicht zwingend und die Abschlussarbeit/Klausur konnte man auch immer auf deutsch schreiben (zumindest bei mir).

Übrigens sind viele englische Texte leichter verständlich als so manches Deutsches Geschwurbel. Die Sprache ist einfach weniger verschachtelt und vor allem die amerikanische Wissenschaft hatte immer den Anspruch auch von der Masse verstanden werden zu können und weniger diesen elitären Absonderungsgedanken wie viele deutsche Gelehrte. Dazu kommt wenn du studiert hast wirst du wahrscheinlich ein Posten bekommen wo du zumindest hin und wieder Englisch sprechen musst, also isses besser das übt sich früh.


----------



## Computer sagt Nein (30. März 2016)

Seabound schrieb:


> Ich sehe das aus unserer historischen Schuld bezogen auf den Holocaust.


 Dir ist schon klar, dass die Nazis früher gute Beziehungen zur Türkei und zu den Palästinensern (die damals noch unter britischer Kontrolle standen).



> Der Islam wird früher oder später sowieso gewinnen. Die schlagen uns Christen doch schon allein bei weitem über die Geburtenquote.


 Das klingt nach Unterwerfung und damit hast du deine Beiträge endgültig disqualifiziert. Das kann doch nicht ernst gemeint sein.
Übrigens die Mehrheit der Menschen sind Hindus und Buddhisten. Alleine durch Indien und China.
Afrika holt zwar langsam auf, aber da gibt es auch viele Christen...

 Und es gibt keine historische Schuld, da es keine Erbschuld und Kollektivschuld gibt...



azzih schrieb:


> Englisch ist DIE Wissenschaftssprache und nebenbei auch die Weltsprache schlechthin.


Um Deutsch als Wissenschaftssprache voran zu bringen müssen Innovationen auch mal wieder aus Deutschland kommen.


----------



## Leob12 (30. März 2016)

Englische wissenschaftliche Texte sind von der Satzstruktur und generell dem Satzbau viel klarer, kürzer und damit einfacher verständlich. Im Deutschen gilt es als intelligent möglichst viele Fremdwörter in einen möglichst langen Satz zu packen. Im Englischen so viel Information wie möglich/nötig in so einen kurzen und so klar formulierten Satz wie möglich. 
Das setzt zwar auch ein gewisses Vokabular voraus, trotzdem ist es angenehmer zu lesen.


----------



## Pokerclock (30. März 2016)

Wie bereits hier im Thread angekündigt, müssen wir leider feststellen, dass in den letzten Wochen und Monaten unzählige Beiträge nicht regelkonform waren und die Thematik vollends in Richtung Flüchtlingspolitik gewandert ist. Mehrere eindringliche Ermahnungen im Thread und an verschiedene User haben daran leider nichts geändert. Wir sehen uns daher leider gezwungen diesen Thread - so wie den verlinkten - dauerhaft zu schließen. Sollten weitere Threads ähnlicher Thematik erstellt oder sich bestehende Threads dahin entwickeln, werden diese ebenso dauerhaft geschlossen.

-CLOSED-


----------

